# Bleach:New Era RP Thread!



## Wiggin King (Dec 31, 2008)

​
This is the RP thread for Bleach:New Era,here you will join other members to battle hollows or devour souls.

*Rules:*
*No Spamming:*Every post should be at least a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:*If anyone here does choose to Godmode there character will be ignored.If anyone sees Godmodding that I miss pm the post.
*No OOC Convo:*Us the OOC thread for that.
*Be Nice:*We don't need people being mean to one another this is a friendly RP.

I will raise peoples stats at the end of the week according to how they RP.

Also the SP system I will explain here.The SP system or Spiritual Pressure system works like this.If your opponent has only 500 SP more then you your character should feel heavy and his movement should be slightly slowed down.If your opponent has 1000 SP more then you your character should hardly be able to run and should be out of breath,making fighting almost impossible.If your opponent has 1500 or more SP then you your character should faint from being in contact.

Post often and have fun guys.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2009)

Tylos felt the wood shiver as it connected with his opponent’s practise sword. He retreated a step, gripping the handle tighter so it did not slip out of his hands. Dropping the sword now would not convince his teacher to stop the match-it’d just earn him more bruises at the end of the day. Just focus.

His opponent came at him again, a brown flash sweeping towards his ribs. It was an easy strike to see but hard to parry or dodge, he twisted his arm to a slant and let his sword be thrown back. His opponent saw the opening but so did Tylos, ducking in anticipation and moving back ready to counter.

Clack, he was able to match his opponent’s strokes in parries. Swish, he felt the breeze flowing from narrowly missed attacks he could not use his sword to stop. Clunk, the two weapons came together, locked for a second as Tylos raised a block. His opponent was older and more senior in the academy-a talented duellist and one of the more promising students currently being taught. He felt pride that he was able to read and predict such an esteemed adversary.

‘Stop!’

Their teacher in swordsmanship-Yatsune Soldido-approached them like a thunder storm rearing it’s head. ‘Do you plan on trying to outrun an opponent with greater stamina Tylos?’

‘No sir.’

‘Then do you plan to lose?’

‘I-’

‘What?’

‘No sir.’

‘Good.’

They turned, bowed and were at it again. Tylos watched the blade carefully and sent it splaying twice with parries. Both times his opponent was vulnerable, but not for long enough. By the time he had his mind set on attacking the barrage had restarted again. Clack, swish, clunk. Now.

The strike was a clumsy one and parried easily. Tylos watched in slow motion as his blade was thrown to the side his shoulder received a full force hit. His opponent drew back looking for a clean hit to the body but had misjudged Tylos, thinking he was off guard. Twisting his mouth into a tight smile of pain Tylos brought his sword down on his opponents head, receiving a simultaneous blow to his stomach as he did.

They backed off, the older combatant looking dazed for a moment. Not long enough though and combat was back on. Grappling with being winded, Tylos’s defence was no longer as measured or as impenetrable. Desperate, wild parries and blocks and evasion. Tylos could no longer follow his opponent’s blade, often feeling small pulses of pain where his opponent would sneak a crafty blow in. Time for a new tactic.

He lunged and brought his practice sword down blind. He heard a groan and the sound of feet staggering and let his eyes focus on the scene again, taking it off the opponent’s sword. The other student was clutching his nose and blood was seeping out between fingers. Seeing an opportunity, Tylos leapt forward again. A small part of his mind wondered why Soldido had yet to stop the match.

He felt gratified as his sword hit his adversary in the stomach, but it was followed by pain. Dropping his wooden sword, he clutched at the back of his head. Crack. He fell to his knees.

‘Cease!’

Crack. The world was white for a second.

‘I said stop!’

Tylos waited for the forth blow. It dawned on him someone was talking to him.

‘Up you come.’ He was helped to his feet. ‘Sorry I did not stop the match earlier but you were being far too timid-you need to attack if you want to get anywhere. Still you’re making good progress.’ Praise from Soldido sounded strange: even it was likely given out of guilt.

Still, that Herozima had went a bit too far.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 1, 2009)

Kensei was slowly walking down the street it was early in the morning and he was on his way to school.As he made his way around he looked at the nearby people with a smile on his face.He was happy to see there was no danger anywhere nearby and that this was a morning that he could rest easy.He pushed his sun glasses up as he turned the corner towards the school.Then suddenly he heard a loud roar,he stopped and closed his eyes focusing as best he could."Good,It's nearby I should make it in time" as soon as he finished saying this he was off running.

A young boy was running in a dark alley,the child was a ghost his soul chain clearly visible.As the boy ran he could hear the screams of the creature chasing him.It was a large creature with a white mask covering it's face.It had blue symbols on the mask and a large muscular body.It was obvious this creature was low on brains but high on power.The hollow jumped making the gap between him and the boy only a few feet.The boy screamed as the hollow pulled back it's arm to punch the child.Suddenly a purple arrow flew threw the air striking the creatures are causing it to scream."What I truly detest is Hollows going after children"

The hollow turned around to face the boy,the boy was holding a purple bow made of spiritual energy.The hollow screamed as it started running towards the boy "My name is Takezo Kensei" as he said this he fired an arrow off the arrow flew threw the air hitting the hollow in the face.The mask was broken and the hollow began to dissapear.Kensei made his bow dissapear and then turned to face the boy "There should he a soul reaper coming here soon,stay here so he can help you" as he finished this he looked at his watch "Oh shit! I am going to be late" he yelled as he began running.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

It was night, in that particular part of the human world.It was close to where this soul had spent most of his human life during his stay on earth but he wasn't here for sentimental reasons.No, he and undoubtedly many others of his kind had felt a delicious presence here in this vicinity. Their kind had just gained a new member but those of his kind he nothing more then a mouthwatering feast.A freshly born Hollow was to be strong or else he would end up as eaten by another Hollow.

This freshly turned out Hollow had an decently sized reiatsu but for one as old as Maxi decent wasn't going to cut it.He could feel more of his kind arriving and scouring the city the city streets for the infant prey but Maxi wasn't going to let this one slip away, he would feed upon every Hollow he encountered here until there was none left.His tongue ran across the set of teeth that belonged to his actual face, his tongue was no way near long enough to reach the set of fake teeth that were part of his mask.

The few humans that were walking around at this hour were ignorant of the fact demons were hunting right now, the humans could feel the occasional weird sensation but none of them was special enough to be able to see souls and none of them were of importance to the hollows, to the hollows they were as notable as the bricks in the road below.

Maxi spotted a winged Hollow swoop down, it appeared the prey was spotted in the park a little further down this street and with his trademark bone chilling laugh he rushed towards the park, the bottom of his cloak morphed, taking a web-like pattern that pushed him off the ground he had been standing on and the cloak kept stretching and stretching until it had reached it limit.

By that time it was already in the park and as the cloak shrinked back into it's dense and white form, his black legs popped into view and he started running as soon they hit the ground.He was in time luckily, the two were still fighting with each other but the youngest of the two was losing the struggle.
The winged Hollow was just able to look around and see the face of his killer before Maxi's cloak took on the shape of tendrils and pierced the winged Hollow over a dozen times before the Hollow was ripped to pieces that were eagerly devoured by Maxi.

"So goooooood."He slobbered all over the monster meat as he stuffed as much into his mouth as quickly as possible, the other Hollow was trying to make a run for it.The confused and young Hollow knew he he was going to end up eaten just like that if he stayed here any longer but Maxi wasn't going to miss out on his dessert.

Once again he launched himself trough the air by using his cloak and the clown Hollow pounced on the back of his prey, sharp claws digging into a scaly hide and a second later teeth dug itself in the shoulder of the youngest Hollow.The screams of the Hollow died quickly and only the Maxi loudly devouring his dessert remained.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2009)

Beep! Beep! Beep! An alarm goes off. ?Urgh?? Neku grunts BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! ?I heard you?? he slams his hand on the table, trying to turn the alarm off. BEEP!! BEEP! BEEP! WHAM! ?There? it?s off.? He slowly sat up and scratched his chest. ?I hate alarms? They always ruin good dreams.? Neku yawned and headed for the shower. Which was occupied currently by his father.

?Oi? Hurry up! I have to get to school!? Neku pounded on the door. ?Sorry son~ Can?t hear you~ The hot water is too loud~? His dad teased. ?Hey! Don?t even think about using up all the hot water again!!? Neku continued to pound on the door. ?DID YOU HEAR ME!? I SAID DON?T USE ALL THE HOT WATER!!!? The door slowly opened. Inside resembled a smokehoue. 

?Ah, All better.? A dark haired man, looking to be in his late 30?s early 40?s, unshaved walks out wearing a towel around his waist. ?All yours son!? He laughed, Asano Minamoto, Age 42. ?Gonna be late!!? Neku jumped into the shower and? ?GAAAAHH!!! COLD!!!!? So the daily retune begins? ?how do you burn cereal!?? Neku sighed.

?I?m off to school.? He slumped away, dragging his backpak. ?Hey there Neku hows it goin?? Maximum Holder, Aka Max Hal. Neku?s classmate and friend.?Hows it goin holder.? Neku waved. ?Hey, doing great! The new school year starting, new girls! Haha it?s gonna be great!? Neku laughed. ?You?ll just end up a holder this year too.? Max shook his head. ?I?LL BE A GRABBER TODAY!?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2009)

It was a great feeling to take the load off of your feet after such exertion-he longed to just take a seat. For duelists there was little respite in the dojos after he faced off opponent after opponent in the endless dance of practice. His head was still pulsing with from the blows his last opponent had fetched him to the back of his head. The memory stung his pride, now that he had walked away from it, so he pushed it to the back of his mind and tried to think of other things.

Nothing; damn.

To his left was a flat green lawn, trimmed, and to his right the white walls were an endless monotony. His quarters were not far away now-he kept on forgetting where it was despite all this time. It was his home and at least once a week he would walk past the door without recognising it. A sobering thought, but not one strong enough to stave off the embarrassment of the beating.

Two figures came into view ahead. The larger one, wide shouldered but not wide of girth, had long blonde hair that hung down to his shoulder blades. The other was female, thinner with a short shock of red hair. Laurel and Rose. He guessed they were friends, although definitely of the more unconventional sort.

Bracing himself for Rose’s chidings, he raised his hand and shouted as he made his way towards them. Two sets of eyes turned towards him as he sat down beside Laurel on the edge of the wooden walkway, feet resting on the lawn.

“So did it go?”

Tylos sighed. “Well...”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

With Maxi
---------

The white cloaked clown was finishing the last bits of meal, in the distance he could hear the wail of another Hollow and he prepared himself to go after a new prey but the sudden arrival of a new presence caught his attention.It was a big one, no several to be precise .Though he expected the regional Shinigami to show up eventually he didn't expect  an actual Shinigami squad to show up.

"No......Too many of them for only this amount of Hollows in the area."He mumbled to himself, his eyes were staring up in the sky as he concentrated himself on feeling the spiritual presences in the area.As a Hollow his spiritual presence detecting skills weren't as precise of that of an Shinigami, Arrancar or Quincy.He could make out presences being in the area and that a group of presences suddenly arrived on earth but he would have to go in for a closer look......Very risky ofcourse, if it was what he thought what it was.....Then there should be atleast one high seated officer around and that was above his level.

As best as he could, he hid his presence and made his way trough the park, making sure to stay out of sight and close to the plantlife.It didn't take him long to stumble upon a group of academy students in the park with one, perhaps two seated officers escorting them.With the low levels Hollows here, almost all of them being so weak that they didn't even have the braincells needed to know they didn't stand a chance and instead a half of dozen Hollows were fighting the bunch of nervous students.

He waited until an oppurtunity presented itself, and when one the seemingly less talented students fumbled and left himself open for an attack one of the seated officers jumped in and moved the student out of harm's way while the other seated officers used a kido spell to bind the Hollow.

As soon as Maxi saw that happen, he quickly acted and extended his cloak, tendrils speeding trough the air and that one academy student that had gotten overconfident and wandered too far away from the group in an attempt to show off and take out a Hollow himself was caught off-guard and so were the seated officers.

The unlucky students was pierced straight trough the lungs, not even able to scream for help and was immediately reeled in by Maxi.By the time one of the other students had called for help and the seated officers realized what was going they could just see the student disappearing into the portal that led to Hueco Mundo."Bye bye."The clown Hollow laughed loudly before his head dissapeared as well and the portal closed itself before any help could arrive.

"It's a shame I had to kill him so quickly though.....I could've had fun with such a rare prey."He mumbled to himself, he was back in Hueco Mundo.The dark desert world belonging to the Hollow.

--------

With Shin.

The brown haired student was enjoying himself, this was where he excelled.He had to work hard during all of the other classes to keep up, especially Kido was something that seemed impossible for him, not only did he have trouble with remembering those tricky incantations that made no sense but the most succes he had during a kido class was when he blow the target belonging to his neighbor instead of hitting his own target.

But this was what interested and what he was good at, swordsmanship.He had a knack for this and for that reason he wanted to eventually join the 11th division, his personality and talents made him a perfect fit for that division where they focused on battle and Zanjutsu instead of just Seiretei politics and their paperwork.

Now it would be time to get back to work, he had taken a short break and was enjoying a rather particular interesting sparring match, two of the more attractive female students were taking each other on and it was a memorable sight.But the death glare belonging to their sensei made him realize this wasn't the time or the place for that and if he ever wanted to graduate he should hurry up and impress his teacher.

He headed outside, where all the students took their breaks.There he should be able to find a student he could have a sparring match with.Almost rightaway he ran into a group of students, the one that was most notable was that one kid with the weird name...Some European name that Shin had trouble with pronouncing.
"Melkit-san."He greeted and then nodded at the two others."Too tired for a small sparring match I presume?"He asked, the reason why he chose Tylos of all these people was a simple one. Shin who the class idiot of the Kido class was greatly annoyed by Tylos during that class, the boy had a kind of talent for the Shinigami magic that only a few possesed.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2009)

Tylos looked around when he heard the voice, having to stifle a jump at the sudden intrusion. A familiar face looked down at him, a fellow shingami from his class. He opened his mouth and the name came to him.

"Shin, right?"

Then the fact that he had been challenged hit him and he took another moment. He was not actually too tired from his sparring compared to previous sessions-as much as he was enjoying the rest he would do well to be seen practicing again. Especially after putting on what he thought of as a good show in front of an instructor earlier.

Also there was Rose. Hot tempered and crude, she would take up the challenge if he didn't and that always ended in disaster. It seemed the concept of it being about swords and not, say, kicking your opponents in the balls was lost on her.

"I think I have enough energy for another bout."

"Yeah," said Rose, "rip his head off!"

Tylos smiled sheepishly. "Sorry about her."

They made their way back inside the to the dojo. He tried to remember how good this guy was. He seemed to recall something about being a hard worker. A very hard worker in fact, at least when it came to swordplay. Damn. This would be hard.

They made their way into the dojo and found a free mat. His friends were falling, talking between about the match. And, like all friends everywhere they were being supportive and discussing if Tylos was going to get beaten as badly as the last match, or if he'd manage to fluke his way through. Nice to have support.

Shin took his place opposite him and gripped his wooden sword, ready. Hands clammy on the handle, Tylos mirrored his movements. Time to go then.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

His challenge had been accepted by Tylos, eagerly Shin made his way to the dojo and they took the first free mat they came across.They wasted little time and immediatly they quickly took a position across from each other, with their bokken pointing at the other as they took their battle stance.Though Shin could normally be heard taunting his opponent during a moment like this, the student was too serious at the moment for something like that, he was going to kick this bookworm's ass right here and now.

Shin was the first to attack, he came in with a risky attack. His sword low on his left and coming up for an upwards strike when Tylos was in his range,because of the position of his sword he was leaving himself open and this meant this could go several ways.He could either mistime it and be hit himself,it could be blocked or thisattack  could catch his opponent off-guard.

After this he continued his assault, As hard as he could he slashed from his left as he prepared something else that was quite risky as well.He intended to lean forward upon clashing again the bokken belonging to his opponent, the tip of the bokken would stab Tylos in the shoulder if the maneuver worked out as he had planned.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2009)

Tylos fell back at first, keeping a close eye his opponent's own weapon. Deciding that this was not a fight he could waste time with, he ducked down and charged at his opponent, hoping to catch him full on in the chest, not caring if his back received a blow-it would hurt his opponent a lot more.

After that he tried to move around his opponent, using all of his close quarters speed, and finding an opening he cut downwards vertically, putting enough force that he hoped it would knock his opponent off balance.

They were constantly exchanging blows, his opponent more aggressive whilst Tylos slipped into an iron hard focus. He felt a thrill as he felt the air brush past him and the bokken felt light in his hands. There was no time, however, to savour the sensation.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

Shin decided to play it a little less risky from this point on, the sparring match would be over soon and right now he could afford any more mistakes.Playing it defensively he would wait for his opponent attack him in such a manner he could block it with his sword and then get locked into a physical struggle, the two opponents both pushing back with their bokken as hard as possible.With his talent for sword fighting he expected to become the victor in struggle of physical strengths and would take opportunity of that to push his opponent off balance before getting a downwards slash in.

His final tactic would be make several slashes coming from the left, once again hoping to overpower his opponent, he would attempt to force his opponent to take the defensive and then attempt knock his opponent's bokken to the right, if this would've been successful then he would go in for one last strike, this time he would do it from the right though. After knocking the Bokken to his opponent's left side, wich he hoped to be the off hand of his opponent, he would continue moving his blade to his far right before turning the front of the bokken back to his opponent and quickly trying to put as much strength as possible a diagonal slash going upwards.

He had played it risky and offensive during this match, a style that suited him as someone that dreamed of becoming the captain of the 11th division.Something he could only achieve by working hard and taking risk during battle, a sparring match like this was perfect for that, it might hurt his pride by causing him to love the match but that was secondary.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2009)

Tylos could feel pain leak through his head. It did nothing but sharpen his mind to the battle in front of him, stop his concentration from slipping or becoming dull. Still, although it was keeping him focused it was also dulling his ability to read his opponent. It was best to take the match back a notch.

He decided that he would try and fight at the furthest range he could, in hopes of making his opponent close the gap. If his opponent did move forward, he would attempt to do the obvious thing and strike-a vertical sweep straight upwards. It would leave him open, but with his opponent concentrating on the range between them he doubted that the weakness would be exploited.

Finally, he decided to play it cautious and go for a simple feint to the left. If successful it would leave an opening large enough for Tylos to hit him with everything he has, ending the match.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 1, 2009)

Shark walked into the Dojo his weapon on his back with a smile on his face. "Shark your late!" The teacher barked at him. "Sorry i got busy.." Shark smirked looking over at Shins fight he was a great sword man but in Sharks eyes not good enough.

"Shark go find a fight now!" The teacher barked snapping Shark to look back at him. "Uh i well finish watching this fight and then find one ok?" The teacher looked at the fight and nodded in approval to Shark. Shark smirked and waked down looking at the fight which was just finishing. "Shin when your done come talk to me? I need a fight and I need one fast!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 1, 2009)

Kazuma had just left a rather boring lecture on the latest discoveries and insights into Hollow evolution given by a representative of the Science and Research Institute. A very tedious affair as far as Kazuma was concerned but he still felt compelled to learn everything he could about the beings that he would one day have to confront out in the field. 

Now the young Shinigami, or rather, young by Soul Society standards, was headed for the Dojo to get in some much needed sparring. Overall Kazuma was good in most areas of the Shinigami Arts but not particularly great at anything. Certainly a jack of all trades but a master of none if there ever was one and he had yet to choose a specialty. Even before Kazuma enters the Dojo he can feel the tension inside, no not tension Kazuma thinks more like the sense of rivalry and competition. 

As Kazuma enters he can see a large group of Shinigami surrounding two combatants in particular. He turns towards a pretty red headed girl and smiles, "Excuse me but who's fighting over there?" he asks her.

The girl glances at Kazuma, "Shin Yagami and some other fellow who's in my Kido class, uh I forget his name, Tylos or something I think," she answers. 

Kazuma nods, "Ah I see..." he responds and smirks. Of course it would be Shin he thinks, and he makes his way to get a better view of the action. Shin excelled in swordsmanship and Kazuma had sparred with him on occasion, every time coming out with far more bruises then Shin. He had also met Tylos before but nothing beyond the typical hello, nice day isn't it, learn any new spells today?

The Shinigami makes his way closer to get a better view and tips down his sunglasses slightly.  He watches carefully as the two combatants test each others defenses methodically searching for weaknesses, waiting for the other to make a mistake. Shin is the far more aggressive fighter as expected and he can tell that Shin has the physical strength advantage but Kazuma is surprised by Tylos ability to adjust and defend on the fly and even counter. 

"Hmm...I've got to step my game up..." Kazuma mutters to himself. _I can't let a Kido specialist ever beat me in a fight that's for sure_ he thinks. _I wonder how Shin will react if he comes out on the losing end...nah I doubt it._


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 1, 2009)

Kensei arrived at the school breathing heavily.He smiled as he looked at his watch "Ha ha I actually made it on time" as he said this a fist came flying from the right.It slammed into his face causing him to fly a few feet."What the hell was that for!" as he yelled this he turned to see who assaulted him.Once he realized who it was he got quiet nervous "H..He...Hey I...I..I was running a little late but I am here before the bell rings..s..s..see?" he says holding his wrist up to show the watch.

"*SCREW THAT!! TAKEZO!*" the man yelled he was obviously a teacher but what kinda teacher strikes a student."*You know damn well we made a deal that you would be here at least a half hour early everyday!*" Kensei stood up slowly "well you see I umm I ran into a gang attacking a kid and I stepped in to h.." he couldn't even finish the sentence before a foot plowed into his face."*Shut the hell up and get to class,also I wanna see you in detention after school!*" he yelled.Kensei nodded and slowly headed inside the school the bell ringing."Damn I am late stupid Mr.Inomoto it's his fault I am late"


----------



## Serp (Jan 2, 2009)

Sitting, back up against the wall in 87th district of Rukongai. Nagi physically looked about late teens, early twenties but he was much older than that. He had been dead for a long time. But all those years of death we nothing if but empty. Nagi was different, people were scared of him, his appearance was nothing if not beastly, he even once tried to bite someone else. The only person that would speak to him was Eji, the blind old man. Noone really knew Eji's story but what they did know was he had been there along time. 

"Nagi, you have so much potential, I have seen people with weaker reiatsu than you join the academy. And your fucking smart as hell. It would be injustice to not make you sign up, get a better life, live in sereitei."

"But would they accept me, me! I know you can't see me, but I am a monster. Something is wrong with me."

"Your right I can't see you, but I can feel you and your aura, your reiatsu feels warm, light and flowing beautifully, so out of what I can see of everybody yours is the most beautiful."

"Eji, I don't know why you are so nice to me, what did I do to deserve it."

"Its not all on you, I've done things I am not proud of and well I hate to see others do things they will regret later in life. So Nagi if not for yourself, do it for me, make an old man proud."

"But Eji, I can't leave you your my only friend. I would never leave to do something so stupid, if if meant leaving my best friend behind."

_The following Year Eji died, and Nagi entered the Academy.

_Nagi was handed his sword and uniform, and had begun classes. Nagi knew nothing of swordsmanship, only that the sharp side was sharp. Since starting the Academy, Nagi wore thick leather gloves to cover his nails, and hardly spoke to any body.

Today was Nagi's first lesson in swordsmanship.

"Welcome Class, I am your Sensei Kururugi, you will respect me and hope for some respect back from me, now you" Pointing to the first student, "Tell me your name?"

The first student stood up and introduced themself to Kururugi, and then the next and the next until it was Nagi's turn. Nagi stood up and faced the class.

"Hello I am Nagi, I come from the 87th district of wandering souls, pleased to meet you."

"Nagi is it?"

"Yes sir."

"Is that all that comes with it?"

"All what sir?"

"Your name, it has to be more than just Nagi."

"Ahh yes sir" Nagi had never though about his name before, he was Nagi. Was that his first or last name, he didn't know. But now he was starting new and needed a name. He thought through his head, what should his name be, until a word stuck out, no normal word, too weird to be just a thought. It was a sign. "Amen'hoko sir, Nagi Amen'hoko"

"Very well Amen'hoko take your seat."

Nagi could tell, this was the start of his new life but it was not going to be easy.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 2, 2009)

-*Somewhere in Hueco Mundo*-

"BOOOOMM!!!" a loud impact sound was greeted by sand as Ynez pounced on the injured Hollow.

"No don't eat me! I'll do anything!" said the Hollow in fear.

"Don't worry, I won't eat you. I'll just swallow you whole! MUAHAHA!!" said Ynez as she extended her tail and binded the helpless Hollow.

"NOOOOOooooo.....!!" the painfully excrutiating scream slowly softened as the Hollow was swallowed whole. No blood was spilt, no injuries were inflicted on her body. A perfect kill.

"That's 4 Hollow's today. Should be enough for one day." said Ynez as she smirked and slithered into the sand.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

Hanatasu High-

Neku and Max sat in homeroom together, their seats right next to each other.  Today was a bit odd though? ?Hey, where the hell is Mrs. Kinata?? One of the students asks. ?Haha! Damn I never thought I?d see the day Kina missed a class!? Max laughed. ?Hmm, Class without Kina-sensai is like hell without fire?? Neku added. ?Damn right Neku! Damn right!? Max slapped his friend on the back.

?This is so weird.? One of the girls speaks up. ?Kina is never late? what could have happened?? Neku put his hands on back of his head and sat back. ?What could have happened indeed. Car trouble maybe?? He looked at Max. ?Heh, if anything she treats her car as harsh as she treats us.? Max laughed again. ?Probably just got tired of us and stayed home.?

Neku shook his head. ?Nah, Kina isn?t like that.? Then he slowly stood up. ?Hey! Where you going?? Max asked. ?To look for Sensai, I?ll be back.? With that he began to walk to the door. ?Hey! Wait for me!!? Max stumbled out of his chair and ran to catch up with Neku. ?Hey! If you leave you?ll get in trouble!? the Class rep shouted. ?I don?t see a teacher here.? Neku and Max laughed together.

After twenty minutes of looking around School, Max and Neku decided to go to their teachers house. ?I?ve never been to a teachers house man?? Max looked a bit nervous. ?What if its full of rulers and books? and evil teacher stuff!? He tried to run off but Neku grabbed him by the collar. ?What you described is a fantasy of most young men.?

Max let his feet drag as Neku pulled him along. ?I?m serious man! Kina is scary mean normally! Imagine her house!! Just imagine It!!? Max tried to take his shirt off to run. ?I imagine its medium sized, Slightly pink, Clogged gutters, a crack along the front wall, With a blue Toyota in the drive way and a flower bed in front.? Max blinked for a second. ?Wow that?s pretty descriptive Neku.?

?Yeah.? Neku responded. ?We?re also right in front of it.? He let Max up and pointed to the right. ?Huh? So we are?.? Max brushed himself off. ?YOU CAN?T MAKE ME GO NEKU!!!? He then tried to take off again. ?URK!? Neku grabbed his tie. ?It?s just a house and our teacher could be hurt.? He then helped Max calm down. ?Right? what are the odds  she has torture devices inside anyway. Hahaha?? He laughed nervously.

Knock knock knock. The two pounded on the door. ?No response.? Neku grabbed his chin. ?Her car?s here? So that?s odd?? Max nodded and shrugged. ?Wellp we tried lets-? BANG! CRACK! THUD! ?HOLY CRAP NEKU!? Max shouted. ?DID YOU KICK THE DOOR IN!?? His jaw fell to the ground. ?I knocked first.? Neku added. ?YOU CAN?T JUST KICK A DOOR IN!? 

Neku didn?t listen, instead he walked inside the house. ?HEY MAN I?M TALKING TO, oh wow this place looks nice.? Max walked in behind Neku. Inside the house was very clean, There was a three seat couch in front of a small coffee table. And in front of that a large entertainment center with a 32in TV and many DVD?s. ?I like the paintings!? Copies of Van?gohs were placed on every wall it seemed. 

?I think the bedroom is this way.? Neku turned down a hallway. ?HEY! YOU CAN?T JUST WALK INTO A WOMENS BED?.room?.? Max?s imagination suddenly began to run wild. ?hee,hee,hee?.? He drooled. ?LET?S GOOOO NEKU!!!!? He charged towards the bedroom. ?Not so fast cowboy.? Neku grabbed Max?s collar again. ?URK!? He fell down.

?Stop doing that man! I?m gonna break my neck like that! And it?ll be your fault I died! You want that on your conscience!? Max rubbed his neck. ?I?ll apologize a the funeral, I?m sure it will be lovely Too, Here lies Holder, He never got to First.? Neku laughed. ?Hey! It?s not funny! I?ll get past hand holding damn it!!? Max defended himself. ?Let?s just find Sensai.?

Neku and Max opened the door to the bathroom. ?Not here, But she needs to pick up?? Bra?s littered the entire shower area. ?Wow, this ones lacey.? Max held one up to his chest. ?Dude, don?t.? Neku face palmed. ?What kind of panties do you think she wears with these?? Max was still examining the undergarments. ?I don?t know.? Neku responded. ?Let?s just try another door.? He slowly reached for a doorknob.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

The clown Hollow had made his way trough the white desert in the eternal night that belonged to Hueco Mundo, he had traveled for hours until he finally arrived at his "home", it was nothing more then a  rock sticking out between the sand dunes.The hollow had carved into the rock with his claws until there was a cave large enough to function as a suitable sleeping space.

Like always he had to dug himself deep into the sand before the cave could be reached, he had fashioned it in a way that resembled those caves that could only be reached by water.Maxi was paranoid of being attacked while he slept and so he only slept all the way here in this deserted part of Hueco Mundo and even then he only did so deep under the ground far from any potential threat.


He would rest here, after that a new day of feeding could begin. The next step on his road to evolution.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

Neku opened the door, Inside the room was a mess, It seemed to be Kinata's bedroom... If you could find a bed under all the clothes... and well.. anything under all the clothes. "For a women who runs her classroom with an iron fist... and whose house is pretty clean. the bath and bedroom leave a lot to be desired." Neku commented.

"Cool... panties." Max was digging through the clothes. "You have issues." Neku smacked him over the head. "nngh..." a pile of clothes began to move. "IT'S THE PANTY MONSTER FROM MY NIGHTMARES!!!" Max jumped on Neku's shoulders. "What are you two doing here..." A women with black hair tied back in a ponytail emerges from the clothes.

"You didn't show up at school." Neku spoke out. "Hey Kinata sensai!" Max waved from Neku's shoulders. "What?! SCHOOL STARTED!? GAH! I CAN'T FIND MY KEYS!!!!" She began digging through the piles of clothes. "these keys...?" Neku grabbed them off the dresser. "YES!" Kinata grabbed the keys from his hand. 

"NOW GET TO SCHOOL! YOU'RE LATE!" Max fell from Neku's shoulders. "YES MA'AM!" He salutes. "Seriously, You have issues." Neku helped his friend up and the two were given a ride back to school from their teacher. "Well, I'm glad you two showed up. I wouldn't have made it without you." The two were sitting in the back seat, holding eachother. 

"What's with you two!?" Outside of the car, Kinata's car was doing 90 in a 30mph zone.* "WE DON'T WANNA DIE!!!!"* They both shouted. "Pff, I've never once got in an accident!!" Kina shouted, Gripping the steering wheel. "Now sit tight! we're coming to the turn!" She made a quick turn and, *"AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!" *The car drove on two wheels...

Within a few minutes, the three arrived at school. "Now get to class." In the back, Neku and Max were still holding eachother. *"WE MADE IT BACK ALIVE!!!!"* They shouted in unison, rushing out of the car and kissing the ground.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 2, 2009)

Kensei made it to his class room and sat down letting out a sigh as looked out the window onto the school grounds.He was thinking about what had happened this morning '_it seems like things are getting worse'_ he thought.Suddenly a ruler smacked his hand on his desk he jumped back falling out of his chair."What was that for?" Kensei said as he sat up fixng his chair."No spacing out sir" his teacher said as she made her way back to the front of the classroom.

Kensei sighed he decided to pay attention as to note get hit again.He let out a long yawn as he watched the teacher give the usual boring lecture.Once class ended he quickly made his way out of the classroom and headed to the roof of the school.He looked up into the sky and saw a flying hollow above the school '_ahhhh did it follow me_' as he said this he materialized his arrow and fired off a shot striking the hollows mask causing it to disappear.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

Lunch time at Hanatasu high-

Neku and Max sat together on the rooftop. The two often ate lunch by themselves. ?Man I never imagined Kinata sempai?s place to look like that.? Max laughed. ?It was a mess! The chick is a total wacko!? Neku sighed. ?Huh what?s wrong?? Max bit into a fried shrimp puff. ?I really need to start making my own lunch?? Neku dumped out the contents of his Bento.

On the ground were a bunch of small burnt blocks. Who knows what they were before? ?Wow, your dad really can?t cook man?? Max bit into another shrimp. ?DON?T SAY THAT WHEN YOU HAVE SHRIMP!? Neku shouted. ?Maif bafd?? He put a piece of steak into his mouth. ?Seriously. Stop that?? Neku?s eye twitched. ?GULP! Right man! You gotta cheer up! How bout you come over to my place for dinner?? 

Neku blinked at his friends suggestion. ?Who are you and what have you done with my friend Max?? Holder simply shrugged. ?If you don?t want too-? He was cut off. ?FEED ME!!!? Neku grabbed onto Max?s jacket. ?Wow.. you really are hungry?? He laughed. ?Hey, It beats burnt? everything?? Neku was back to normal. ?Your place after school I guess?? He asked Max.

?How about we hit the arcade first!? Hal?s eye?s lit up. ?going to see if that DDR girl is there again?? Neku took a sip from a juice box. ?SHE IS THE FUTURE MRS. HAL!!? He stood triumphantly. ?What?s her name.? Neku took another sip. ?Umm? DDR chick!? Max fell back down and rubbed the back of his head. ?Yeah? though so?? The two laughed together, Not realizing someone was watching them in the distance.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

Unexpectedly, he was still somewhat suprrised that he had won the sparring match.Though talented in zanjutsu he tried his best to remain humble, after all there were thousands in Seiretei that were stronger, faster and more skilled then him and only when he would reach that level required to become a captain, only then he could be allowed to think highly of himself.

"Good match."He said as he bowed before his former opponent."You gave me a real run for my money."After that he stepped off the mat, taking a seat on the ground in order to catch his breath.

It seemed they had gathered an audience during their sparring session, though Shin hadn't noticed any of that during the battle.This was both a good thing and a bad thing, this meant he had done exactly what he was supposed to do and just focus on the battle at hand but that also meant he wasn't paying enough attention to his surroundings, in a real battle a Hollow could've attacked him from the back and he might've not been able to dodge it in time.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 2, 2009)

"Thanks, you really had me bested." Tylos returned the bow, before going to fin his friends.

***

"I told you you'd lose." Rose, it seemed, was supportive despite his loss.

He was sitting at the edge of the dojo, watching the multiple fights that were going on. The crowd that had gathered to watch him and Shin match off had dissipated, mostly finding other fights to be interested in. His opponent had been good, and startling aggressive so in the end it was Tylos who had found himself staring up at the roof, whilst his body groaned in pain.

“I’m off,” Laurel stood and gazed towards the door as if unsure. “Class in five minutes, can’t be bothered.”

“Are you alright?” Tylos stared up at Laurel. “Been pretty damn quiet today.”

“Yeah,” he muttered as he started moving, “I’m fine.”

Rose shrugged. “Been like that for awhile, you know what he’s like. Bit of a moody git sometimes. What I’m doing hanging about with you two? A mute and someone who doesn’t know which way to hold a sword.”

“You do realise I’m better than you, right?”

She made a non-committal gesture. “Difference is; you care, I don’t.”

“You should get going as well, aren’t you in the same class as Laurel?”

“What, did you get thumped around that badly in the last fight. ‘Course I am.” She looked away and back at Tylos. “Alright, I’m going. Who woulda thought I’d still be getting parented when I was dead?”

That girl worried him, but he did not brood on it. Just the way she was. It came clear to him that he had some spare time now-might as well see what was going on back in the thick of things in the dojo.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

Shark smirked and looked over at Shin. "That guy didn't stand a chance" He said to himself and then got up walking over to the winner. "Nice fight Shin  knew you would win." Shark sighed looking around the room. "If you got anymore fight in you care to fight I need to get in one fast or it well be my behind. also i want a challenge in a fight!" Shark smirked as he looked at the shinigami. Another student heard Shark talking and looked at him. "Drunk you might be fighting shin?" Shark nodded at him not caring. "I hope you do that would be a great fight!" The student said with excitement.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

Outside the schools gates-

?Sluuurp.? A strange creature licks its lips. ?Such a delicious smelling soul.? It grinned. ?It would be too much of a hassle to take it now.? The creature began to run away from the school. ?Hehe, when my prey is left out in the open, That is when I will strike. And it?s two for one today GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!? The creature laughed and leaped from building to building. No one noticing its presence. 

RIIING! ?Well back to class.? Neku and Max got up and put their lunches away. ?It?s gonna be great having you for dinner Neku! HAHA!? Max slapped him on the back and began walking down the stairs to the classrooms. ?Why did I feel like we were being watched?.? Neku looked out over to the town. ?Probably nothing?  I didn?t see any spirits anyway?? 

With that he went back to class with his friend.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

He was challenged to another fight almost immediatly after defeating Tylos.He breathed in deeply before answering this request."Sure, just give me a second to catch my breath you know."Maybe this would turn out as a mistake, but he was here to practice and besides....Every fight would get him one step closer to the 11th division.

Taking his time he got up, and made his way back to the mat.His bokken raised once again as he took a battle stance and his opponent did the same.

During this battle, he would make it easier on himself since Shark was fresh and Shin had just fought another match, a challenging one at that.He would  wait for his opponent to strike first, defending in a matter like this. As his opponent would charge in he block and then quickly step aside in order to catch his opponent off-guard and would then go in for the counter, a slash aimed at the side of his opponent. 

After that he would continue playing defensive, the occasional taunt would be aimed toward his opponent in an attempt to anger Shark and make him lose his cool.since he would play defensive, Shark would be forced to take the offensive, when Shark would start slashing at him he would attempt to out class his opponent with his superior skill and knock Shark's bokken to the side in order to enable Shin to get a downward slash in that would be aimed at the shoulder of his opponent.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

After School-

?HAHA! ARCADE TIME!? Max ran off and turned back. ?HEY! HURRY UP NEKU!!!? Neku sighed and waved to him. ?I?m coming I?m coming..? He looked back to the spot he felt he was being watched from. ?I don?t think I was just imagining it??WHAM! A small pebble hit his head. ?SNAP OUT OF IT NEKU!!! SHE?S PROBABLY THERE ALREADY!!!? Max shouted.

?I said I?m coming!? Neku sighed walking towards his friend. ?I know I felt something? but what was it?? The two began to walk towards the arcade. ?Ooooh!? A strange middle-aged man with no legs floated in front of Neku. ?You can?t seeee meeee!? He mocked. ?OOOH OOOH SHAKE YOUR BOOTY!!? he began wagging his would be butt in front of Neku.

?I wish you could punch souls?? He thought to himself. ?HAHAHA! I FLY AWAY!!!? the man took off. ?RWAAAAAAA!!!? A strange shout came from the sky. ?what the hell was that!?? Neku stopped and looked around. ?What was what?? Max scratched his head. ?You didn?t hear it?? Neku loosened up. ?Nope..  HEY! YOU WEREN?T PAYING ATTENTION TO A THING I WAS SAYING WERE YOU!??

Neku blinked. ?You were talking..? He asked. ?YES! ABOUT OUR GAMEPLAN!? Max shouted. ?Wait? OUR? You?re the one who likes this girl?? Neku waved his hand in front of his face. ?Butt you?re my wingman!? Max put his arm around Neku. ?A wingman puts in the good word for his friend!? Max then did a few eyebrow raises at Neku. 

?So, I talk to the girl.? Max nodded. ?I tell her about you.? Max nodded again. ?And YOU get the date?? Max nodded a third time. ?Really, The world is not a fair place?? Neku walked off. ?Man come on you have to-URK!? Neku stopped. ?I have tourk? What the hell does that mean?? He turned around to see his friend floating in the air, tie standing straight up.

?Wow how did you do that?? Neku was amazed. ?GAH! HELP!! ME!!? Max loosened the tie enough to get a few words out. ?How can I help you! You?re floating!!? It was then, Neku noticed a strange blur above the building. ?What is that??? He tilted his head. ?HELP!!? Max shouted again. ?Crap! Just ditch your tie!? Neku yelled back. ?MY GUAH! MOM! URGH BOUGHT IT!!?

?NOW ISN?T THE TIME FOR SENTIMENTAL MEMORIES!!? Neku looked around for something he could use. ?A rock, It?s not much but..? He picked up a small stone and threw it towards Max?s tie.  ?OW! That hurt brat!? Max suddenly fell to the ground. ?Hahaha!? Max pat Neku on the back, relieved. ?I thought I was a goner man! Thanks a ton!? 

?Hehehe,,, It?s not over yet kid?? Max and Neku were walking to the arcade again when suddenly. ?GUAH!!? Max felt like he was being crushed. ?MAX!!? Neku saw him float in the air again. ?NEKU!!? Max couldn?t free himself. ?RUN NEKU!!? Max screamed. ?Damn it what the hell is going on!? Neku jumped towards Max, but fell to the ground. ?NAH KID! THIS IS A CHASE HAHAHA! I LIKE MY PREY BETTER WHEN IT?S BEEN THROUGH ANGUISH!?


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

"Shin you like tired I well go easier on you!" Shark taunted he cracked his neck and then got out his bokken and held to to his side in his left hand just off to the sided no real stance. "Want me to go offensive huh? Bad chose.." Shark smirked taking a step forward on one foot his sword style was now in motion.

Shark stepped forward Losing his balance alot and regaining it tripping and pulling himself up once a while.  Then once he got close to shin he side stepped like a drunk he almost lost balance on his left foot liek a drunk would and as he did he tried to do a slash to shins right shoulder. If he hit he would spin around on the side of his foot and try to make a stab to his stomach.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah, he had forgotten about this. Shark's drunken style of Kenjutsu.Whether it was just an act or if Shark was actually inebriated was unknown to Shin but that didn't matter, the user this style had little hope of besting an opponnent that played it defensively, this style was suicidal with the risks it took.The only chance of winning the user of this style could have would require the winner to be of superior skill.......Shin highly doubted that Shark was a better swordsman then him, and to top it off Shin was playing it defensively while this style relied on catching the opponent off-guard something that could be best done while an opponent is on the offensive.

All Shin had to was keep his head cool and cautious, perhaps even overly cautious of Shark's moves.He was to expect the unexpected and not to fall for any feints, no that would be exactly what Shark would need to win this sparring match.

Taunting was something that wouldn't be needed and so he dropped the idea of using that in this battle.Now he would start with doing exactly that what he had been doing before.Letting Shark take the initiative while keeping his defenses up.He would wait for Shark to do that generic Drunk man's walk, losing balance and walking unstably.When that would happen Shin  make his strike and slash at the bokken of his opponent, this would disable Shark from making a counter and as a result of his unstable footing Shin's physical strength should be enough to knock him off balance before hitting Shark whatever way would be possible while Shark was off balance, preferably on his swordarm in order to disadvantage him for the remainder of the match.

The rest of the match he would sit it out and let Shark came at him once again, waiting for Shark to get close and then finish him off with in close combat where Shin had the advantage and Shark had little use for his fancy footwork.A good strike finishing strike across the chest should be enough to finish this opponent off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Kazuma smirks at the result of the battle, "I need to find myself a worthy sparring partner," he mutters to himself. He grabs a Bokken and twirls it around in his hand, nodding at the acceptability of the weapon. Not for the first time he wishes that it was a real Zanpakuto. 

Kazuma scans the room looking for someone who can test his skills but then his eyes immediately focus on a much more worthier opponent so to speak. The pretty red head who he had talked to before stands in the corner with a Bokken, apparently also looking for a foe. Kazuma grins and casually walks over to her, "Excuse me but are you looking for a partner?" he asks her.  The red head looks Kazuma up and down as if taking stock of him and shrugs, "Yeah sure..." she mutters. 

Kazuma nods at her, "Okay cool, my name's Kazuma by the way." 

"Suzume..." she responds. 

The two find a free mat and take their positions, "Are you proficient in swordsmanship?" asks Kazuma. She doesn't seem like the Zanjutsu type he thinks, definitely a Kido specialist, he thinks. 

Suzume seems to think this question over, "Uh I'm about at intermediate level, my best area is the healing arts..."

_I knew it!_ thinks Kazuma, "Yeah okay then I'll go easy on you," Kazuma replies. "Okay..." Suzume replies casually. They both take their stances and engage each other, crossing swords. *BLAM!* The girls Bokken moves in a blur and smacks Kazuma in the neck. 

"Don't hold back on my account," says Suzume with a smirk. Kazuma rubs his neck and rolls his eyes hoping that no one just saw that. _What a revolting development,_ he thinks. 

Kazuma smiles, "Okay, no holding back..." he mutters. Feeling his ego being crushed like a bug.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

Shark smirked as he  walked a little in front of Shin losing balance every now and then. Soon shin's bokken made a slice which shark saw coming. "I can dodge shin don't forget that..." Shark soon tripped  and fell to the ground the bokken not hitting him. The only problem was that shin had a open strike right now and Shark had a quick chose and he did so. Shark tried making a slice at Shins feet.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 3, 2009)

Tylos ‘s body was feeling the toll. He reckoned his body looked like a patchwork of bruises-not that this was a particularly unusual thing when it came to bokken practise. In fact, he could not remember going through such an intensive training session with so few. Not that this knowledge decreased the pain in any way.

He decided to get some fresh air. It was dangerous to move between the amts as he was doing, potential to be knocked over by a stumbling duellist was high and it would probably knock him into the middle of another. More bruises-not nice. Plus there was never that much to be gained by watching other people fight. It failed to whet his appetite for another-although fun, spars had a nasty habit of being only momentary in enjoyment.

He wove his way through the dojo, nodding to the occasional person he knew, past the animated fighters and out through the door. Once again the sight of green grass greeted him. How did they keep it so short? He had never seen a gardener around this place, but the grass remained neat and tidy.

It was about time he set to work though. There was enough time to get some work done on his project before he had to go to class again. Working on it was always a good way to loosen up after a spar or two.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

?GAH!? Neku tripped over a trashcan and hurried to pull himself back up. ?MAX!? He rushed off again, following the floating figure of his friend. ?GAHAHAHA!! COME AND GET HIM!!? Neku looked closer at Max? ?That blur again? what is it?? He squinted his eyes trying to see it better. ?HEY WATCH IT!? But this caused him to bump into people on the street. ?Sorry! Excuse!?

He shouts running through the crowed. ?Gahahahaha! Humans are too stupid to look up!? Neku kept running after his friend. ?Damn it! MOVE OUT OF THE WAY!!!!? Neku shouts as he plows through the crowed. ?GAH! So rude!? comments a teen girl. ?MAX!!!? Neku continued his charge.  He wasn?t going to let whatever that thing is get away with his best friend.

The chase throughout the city seemed to last for days. Neku could see Max slowly drifting out of consciousness. ?Wellp! I think that this is enough running.? Max?s body stopped moving near an abandoned warehouse. ?Max!? Neku smiled, his friend was safe on the ground. ?Hey? max!? he walked up to his body. ?Come on Max? Wake up?? He nudged his friend.

?Come? come on Max? wake up?.? Neku kept nudging his friend. ?Damn it! Don?t do this Max!!? Neku slapped his friend, trying to get him to wake up. ?Gahahahahaha! It?s a shame you can?t hear me kid. I?d love to be able to torment you more!!? Suddenly Neku was thrown back and rolled into a wall. ?Guah? What.. the hell?? He slowly stood up and wiped his mouth.

?Oh? You can take some punishment huh?? This time Neku could hear something, it was faint? but he heard it! ?There?s someone here!? He looked around, maybe it was that blur he?s been seeing. ?HAHAHAHA! SO YOU CAN HEAR ME NOW HUH? HAHAHA!!! THIS IS GONNA BE INTNERESTING!!? Neku was still scanning for the voice when, BAM! He was sent flying again.

?Damn it!? He stood up once more. ?Where.. is it?? He kept looking for the Blur, it had to be somewhere, it had to be! WHAM! Once more Neku rolls into a wall, once more he can?t find the blur. ?Hahahaha, Tenderize you up and shake your soul. That?s how you make a tasty meal!? WHAM! Again, Neku is hit but this time he stops rolling just in front of his friend.

It wasn?t on his own, he felt like he was trapped there. ?HAHAHA!! THERE YOU GO! NEXT TO YOUR BESTEST BUDDY! HOWS THAT FOR A FITTING DEATH!?? Neku looks over to his friend. ?Max, Can you hear me? You have to wake up Max! You don?t wanna die Holder right? Then wake up!? His friend doesn?t respond. ?DAMN IT!!! WAKE UP!!!!!? 

In that instant, something happened inside Neku. In his inner world, There is a small faucet. Much like a sink or a hose. Slowly the faucet begins to let water out and soon.. That water is gushing out in great amounts. BOOM! ?WHAT THE HELL!?? The creature jumps back letting go of Neku. ?Hey, I can see you now.? Neku stands bold, with a small smile.

The creature in front of him is big and fat, It?s body almost a complete circle. It?s arms are long and it?s hands and feet are white. But the strangest thing about this creature is it?s purple body with two white stripes and The white mask that resembles an angry Buddha.  ?YOU CAN SEE ME!?? It stepped back again. ?And what the hell is with that hand!?? 

Neku looks down, His right hand has turned red, His nails to claws and for some reason, there is a star on his palm. ?Who knows.? He comments. ?But I can see you know.? He charged towards the creature. ?WHICH MEANS I CAN HIT YOU!? WHAM! He punched the beast, And somehow, His punched felt twenty times stronger. No maybe more.

?Hah, How?d that feel!? Neku laughed. ?BRAT! YOU THINK I?M DONE!?? The creature?s arm stretched out and grabbed Max. ?I?m getting a meal! One way or another!!? As his arm began to return to him Neku grabbed it. ?No. You're not.? And began to crush it. ?GRUAH!? The hollow let go of Max and Neku let go of the Hollow.?You think you?re tough kid??

The creature laughed. ?That fine, You want to play tough guy. Yeah I get it I played tough when I was alive too.? The creature then ripped off his own arm. ?We?ll play though..? And began to consume it. ?Want to know what happens when I eat my own limbs?? The hollow smirked. ?My body becomes like a factory and with supply I can begin production!?

Neku raised an eyebrow. ?What the hell are you talking about?? The creature raised its right arm. ?You need supplies to build anything. My supplies happen to be my limbs. When I gather the supplies..? He opened his mouth and coughed up a strange egg. ?I can create a product.?  The egg then began to shake and crack. ?You never tangled with my  breed before kid.?


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 3, 2009)

*With Kensei*

School was finally over so he decided to leave the grounds and head home for some training.He headed down the street slowly contemplating things as he did so he just couldn't get his head around the recent increase in hollows.Were there people in town who had high spiritual energy like him? he wondered scratching his chin.

*With Ryo*
Ryo heard the commotion about the fights going on in the dojo and he decided to check it out he ran in to see many people fighting."Oi oi oi!" he yelled looking around."Where is Shin-san?" he yelled as he pushed threw the crowd of people "Shiiiiiiiiiiiin-san!?" he yelled against finally making it to the front of the crowd.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

The egg exploded and from it a small spider like creature with a white mask emerged. ?Raah!? He screeched ?What the hell?? Neku was surprised by the little thing. ?RAAH!!? It spit a strange goop onto Neku?s shoulder. ?What the hell is this?? The substance began to smoke and. ?GAH!!!? He tried to rip it off but it wasn?t budging. ?HAHAHAHA! STICKY ACID!? 

The large creature laughed, Then it began to consume it?s other arm and legs. Soon, There was three more spiders in front of Neku.. And the large creature was now laying flat on the ground. ?Gah?? The slime finally burned itself away. ?four of those things.. all shooting this goo? not good?? He gripped his wound tightly. ?Four..? You think that?s my limit kid!?? 

The big creature?s sides began to bubble and? CRACK! Six legs popped out of it. ?You were a spider?? Neku wanted to slap himself. ?Gahahahahaha! Never judge a book by its cover kid! I can make an endless supply of these when I enter this mode!? The small spiders began circling Neku. ?Shit.. Max is still out of it..? He looked back over to his friend. 

?I can?t let them get to him.? He clenched his fist. ?I?m not letting my friend die here!!? The star on his right palm suddenly lit up. ?What the hell is that!?? The spider creature began to step back. ?DEMON!? Neku was now in the air above the creature. ?FIST!!? The spider looked up. ?Hey Hey! I was just kidding! I swear!!? WHAM!! Neku?s fist contacted with the creatures skull. 

This time, The attack was much more powerful then the last. So much so the creature vanished after the impact, taking all its little friends with it. ?Hah..hah..hah?? Neku could barely stand up. ?Hey? Max? get up?? He turned around holding his hand out. The red on his hand seemed to turn to smoke and just fade off. His hand back to normal, His body worn.. Neku collapsed to the ground..


----------



## silver samurai (Jan 3, 2009)

At the Kurosaki manor, a chandelier has stopped working and Wyatt is trying to fix it. His quincy friend Sasuke comes in after a job interview and finds the Spirit Board that Wyatt has found. The pointer on the Spirit Board moves, unseen by Wyatt. "Wyatt the board is moving." said Sasuke, Wyatt walks over to pointer, held by Sasuke, moves on its own, spelling HOLLOW. "There's a hollow near, can you tell where it is?" Wyatt asked, "Yeah, somewhere in town, i can feel other soul reapers as well." Sasuke replied. Both of them grabed there weapons and headed to where the hollows were.

_Somewhere in town_
"Man Im so hungry." Prue said. she had been on the street for 2 days after running away from home and coming to japan. She went in her pocket and pulled out a bag of old gummi worms she had been saving and ate just one, then all of a sudden she felt a starge aura around her, something evil, as she went to investigate she saw a young man fighting a some monster who opened his mouth and coughed up a strange egg and the egg then began to shake and crack. Oh my god, what is that thing?!" Prue said.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

On the other side of town, Around 3:30-

?Hey! PHONES!! Over here!!? A man in a white yukata shouts to a teenager wearing headphones. ?Ah? ? The teen walked over to him. ?How its going D.J. got any new pins for me on the cheap?? He smiled. ?Always save them just for you Isac!? He ducked down and pulled out a small wooden box. ?I?ve got a bunch of em just for you!? D.J opened the box and inside there were many many pins. 

?Hmm, How much?? He looked up at the seller. ?For you, 2,500 yen for all of em!? (about $30) Isac sighed and rubbed the back of his head. ?I only have 520 yen right now..? (about $5) ?Hmm.. Well, How?s three pins for now and the rest I?ll keep on hold?? He smiled to his best customer. ?Thanks DJ, You really know how to cheer me up!? Isac laughed.

?Here ya go!? DJ handed him three pins. ?A sword, Shield and can of cola pins! I know you don?t have these yet.? Isac nodded. ?Thanks here?s your money.? He handed over the last of his cash. ?Hey, I?ll just take this.? The vender then handed Isac back 500 yen. ?DJ, I can?t? Isac was cut off. ?You?re my best customer and a friend of my sons! You take it and get out! Hahaha!? 

Isac smiled and waved as he walked away. ?Don?t lose them now!? DJ shouted to Isac. ?I WONT! PROMISE!? Phones began his walk home. ?DJ is too nice.? He thought. ?Just wish I had more cash?? he sighed and put the pins in his pocket. And at that moment, an ambulance rushed down the street. ?Huh.. Wonder what heppend??


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 3, 2009)

It was a secret place. At least, he hoped it was a secret place. It was always still the way he had left it every day and there was nothing to suggest that anyone else had been here whenever he entered. It was like a loft area above the apartments for the students to stay in-a large, airy room with only half a roof. It looked like something had crashed through it from the sky, something large. Not that the fact he would never know bothered him; it provided entertainment of sorts to brood over what it might be.

The contraption greeted him from its immobile position on the floor as he entered the room. It was a bizarre thing, no longer taking on any sort of recognisable form. At first it had just been an idle curiosity, but before long he had taken to fancy that he could make it work as something. When he failed dismally each time rather than scale the project back and look for something achievable he would aim higher. Perhaps he worked on it knowing that he chased infinity-that was why he did it at all maybe. A goal unattainable.

There was another presence in the loft today, sitting looking at the machine. Tylos blinked at her, unsure for a second, then walked over to his contraption and pretended to start working.

“I take it you are not merely very, very lost then Rose?”

“Class,” she snorted, “did you think I would actually go?”

“I did actually.”

“Well, I was going to. Got halfway and couldn’t be bothered anymore.”

Tylos just shrugged, still bent over the machine.

“What is that meant to be?”

“It, well...it was meant to be a link to the world before death, outside of spirit world. Even the most skilled of the twelfth squad probably couldn’t make one that worked. I think it’s probably best I look at making something else.”

“I don’t know why you bother.”

“Neither do I.”

“Then why do it?”

“Why don’t you go to class?”

“That’s different-you can’t compare not doing something you need to do with doing something stupid and unnecessary.”

“Are you sure?”

“First Laurel, now you? Everyone is in a hell of a weird mood today.”

“Yeah-I thought you said Laurel was fine?”

“He may not be a big talker, but he’s hardly spoken all day. Of course he’s not his normal self dimwit.”

There was a silence.

“I’m off: I guess I should show up for something today.” Rose made her way out of the loft and left Tylos alone to contemplate the machine.

After she left he dropped his hands from it and stared at it. He had no idea what it would or could be: it would probably not end up as anything. He would need a few new pieces, but first he had to decide what new pieces. What could it be?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

Kazuma bows towards Suzume, "Uhh...good sparring session..." he mutters. After she had gotten in that "Lucky hit," the first time, Kazuma had taken the match seriously and easily parried most of her attacks however he was only able to score once himself. So all in all it was a draw and an utter failure on his part as far as he was concerned. 

Suzume nods off handedly, "Yeah you're pretty good," the girl says as she looks around around the dojo almost as if she's looking for someone. Kazuma chuckles, "Define pretty good?" he retorts and he rubs the left side of his neck. 

Suzume smiles but her attention is turned towards the entrance, "No you really are good." 

Kazuma looks down at the ground awkwardly and hikes up his sunglasses which have drifted down the end of his nose, "Uhh....sooo..." He is about to ask her if she wants to go out later for a drink or something but then....

"Oh there's my boyfirend!" she says excitedly and waves at a tall and handsome looking Shinigami at the entrance who waves back to her and smiles. Kazuma can swear he sees the man's bright white front teeth sparkle. Suzume bows towards Kazuma, "Thanks for the sparring session Kazuma...seeya around," and she runs off to her boyfriend.

"Ye...yeah seeya..." Kazuma mumbles and he collapses to the floor as if thunderstruck and a dark rain cloud forms over his head.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

Phones shrugged and began his walk back home. ?HELLO!? A strange man with a chain coming out of his chest waved to the teen. ?I heard you help souls! Can you help me!?? He looked to be in his late twenties and all he was wearing? were clown boxers.. ?Uhh? Sure? Do you need some ghost pants?? Isac spoke, not even a slight hint of sarcasm in his voice.

?Huh?? The man looked down. ?Well, I am a bit chilly.. But no no!? he laughed. ?The names Hamada Ito! My wife and I were going to celebrate our honeymoon when I slipped on my-? Isac cut him off. ?Yeah, Please don't go any further.? He sighed. ?Well! She feels real bad about it, I can?t pass on if she?s all depressed and blaming herself ya?know?? 

Isac nodded. ?So you want me to comfort your wife so she doesn?t blame herself for your death right?? Ito nodded. ?That?s the jist of it pal! Help a spirit out? Huh? Huh? Wills yah? Huh?? He nudged Isac with his elbow. ?If you stop doing that then I will help you.? Isac was annoyed by this guy, but it?s his goal to help out the spirits of Karakura town. ?Let?s get you to pass on.?


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 3, 2009)

Drego headed down the long street.  It was a nice, sunny day out side and many people were simply walking around, enjoying the nice day.  Drego passed by a mother and her young son.  The mother quickened her pace when she was passing Drego and made sure her son was not on the same side as him.  "Hehehehe... I got it," Drego said, gripping the woman's purse in his pocket.  

"Let's go to that hot dog stand.  OK.  I think I will.  No.  I don't have any money.  But I could just do what I did to that woman... Yeah.  I'm hungry."  Drego headed over to a hot dog stand on the side of the road.  "Excuse me sir.  Could you tell me where the nearest bathroom is?" 

"Uh..." the fat hot dog vendor looked up from his cell phone at Drego.  "Y-yeah. Just head down the street, there's a hotel to your left." "Thank you." Drego headed away from the hot dog stand and lifted up his stolen hot dog.  "Yum. I think I should eat it now." Drego tossed the hot dog into his mouth and wolfed it down.  "It's been long time since I've had such good food." 

Unfortunately for Drego, he had eaten the hot dog in open sight.  "Hey! Thief! Come back here!" the hot dog vendor yelled at Drego.  "You have to pay for that!" "Shit.  I have to get out of here. The police could come and-" Drego heard the wail of a siren and looked around to see a patrol car driving down the road at him.   

Drego pulled the pistol out his pocket.  "Just in case.  I don't want my head to be worth any more." One the policemen stepped out the car and ran at Drego.  "Put your hands in the air! We know who you are! Drop the weapon!" the officer shouted.  Drego ignored the shouts and began to run.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 4, 2009)

The hunger was too much. The insatiable lust for more kept coming.

*CRUNCHHHHHHH!!!!!*

The sound of bones cracking echoed the surrounding area. Ynez's appetite for hollow's grew bigger and bigger as each day passed.

"All these pathetic Hollows have not enough spirit particles to fill my stomach. I must, I must find something more filling,something more worth fighting for, something more....powerful!!" smirked Ynez.

Her power had increased substantially, eating 4 to 5 hollows per day.

The insatiable greed for more. The lust for power. Evolution was certain. It's just a matter of time.

Ynez had noticed a clown like hollow, eating and killing as much, or maybe more hollows than she was. Eating him would certainly mean evolution, however, it is definitely too risky. One bite from him, evolution would cease. 

The time wasn't right yet. For now, Ynez would just leave the clown Hollow alone.

...
...


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

While Isac and Ito were talking, Something was watching them. "Gahahahahaha." It was a similar creature to the one who attacked Neku. This one was thin however, It's skin was red and black. It's arms long and ending in Mantis like blades. "I've found a two for one! two for one!" The creature began to dance. 

"But too soon! too soon! They need to move away. Others are near. Many hollow, many hunter. I need them away! away!" He laughed and fadded into a black and purple portal. "soon, soon!" The portal faded and so did the creatures laughing. "So, Your wife is where?" Isac turned to Ito. "Hmm, What is today?" Isac shrugged. "If it's friday then she's sulking at home. Saturday, Sulking at home, Monday, Sulking at home, Tuesday, Sulking at home, Wednesday, Sulking at home..."

He then held his chin. "And if its Thursday." Isac stopped him. "Let me guess, Sulking at home." He commented. "No, Sulking at her therepists." Isac blinked in response. "You want me to help a women who's seeing a shrink..?" The ghost nodded. "This day isn't getting harder at all... nooo." He sighed and kept walking. How is he going to help her if a therepist can't even cure her self loathing? 

"You know..." Isac had just realized something. "Your chain.." He pointed to the mans chest. "It's different from the ones i've usually seen.." The man poked it. "Whad'ya mean?" The chain was down to just one ring left and whatever it was keeping it to his chest... Was mostly gone now. "It's just, Most people have long chains you know?" He shrugged and the two began to walk again.

"How long have you been dead anyway?" The ghost scratched his head. "I dunno, six to nine months maybe." It was just too bad for Isac.. He didn't know that, That six to nine months is useually just the right amount of time for a plus... to become a Hollow.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 4, 2009)

Drego ran through the crowded streets, pushing aside bystanders as he attempted to lose the the policeman.  He reached the street and ran across, just as he reached the other side the light turned green and cars began to stream through, forcing the policeman to wait for the light to turn red again.  

"Yeah, I got away! I better get back home quick."  Drego continued to run, but a police car pulled up right in front of him on the sidewalk.  Drego turned around, but he saw the cop had crossed the road and was running straight at him.  "Shit! I have to get out of here."  

Drego turned to the cop running at him and grabbed his head, pushing it down.  Drego vaulted over the cop while holding onto his head and ran.  He snapped down the safety on his pistol and fired some shots backwards, not attempting to kill anyone but just to scare them off.  Drego made a sharp turn into an alley and continued to run.  

Drego ran out of the alley and saw a teenager with headphones talking to a someone.  He glanced over his shoulder and saw three cops coming out of the alley.  He fired another wild shot behind him and ran forward.  He slammed into the teenager and accidentally tripped over him, knocking both of them down.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 4, 2009)

Academic class. The array of desks that covered the room like tall floor tiles was populated by his classmates and fellow aspiring shinigami. He seemed to be a part of the larger concensus-this was pretty damn boring. Delivered deadpan and monotonous, it was hard to even focus on the speaker’s voice. Tylos reckoned that anyone who could stay awake throughout the whole class deserved a pass mark. Possibly a medal of some kind too.

He let his eyes wonder over the collected, stifling a yawn in what he hoped was a subtle manner. They were all familiar faces; he had spoken to them all at some point or another. Probably. Most of their names floated through his head, first names at least, and thoughts about their personality.

The early sores from the day had calmed down, before long they would hopefully start to turn numb. There was no more swordsmanship for the rest of the day, so it gave him time to recuperate and rest. At least if the academic practises were good for anything, they were a good place to get plenty of rest so long as you were sneaky about it.  What Rose had said earlier about not going-was he any better? Going to a class just to doze?

With a start he realised the class had finished. Somehow, it came and went without him losing consciousness at any point. He felt proud of himself for staying awake, although whether or not he had learnt anything was a different matter altogether. As he filed out with the rest of the class he realised it was, later than he had realised. Evening would be upon everyone in a handful of hours.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2009)

At the acadamy

Later that day Shin wasn't in such a good mood, the bruising was getting unnoticeable.....Or better said, he was getting used to them and his energy had slowly returned though right now his energy was being drained in manner that was not nearly as enjoyable as training.This class was draining the life out of him and he was forced to pinch himself every now and then in order to stay awake.

With an almost too eager expression on his face he left the classroom when they were allowed to do so and right away he rushed outside, deciding  that the time to slack off wasn't there yet and so he decided to spend a little more time on his kenjutsu, fatique or not his loss against that drunken swordsman was unnacceptable.He would practice his techniques for the rest of day until he could do so no more out of exhaustion.

---------

In Hueco Mundo

Well rested the clown Hollow made his way back human realm, he liked having a light breakfast and so he first hunted on battleground for a Plus or a fresh Hollow, a war had taken place on these desert grounds....Or better said the war was still taking place though this morning it was quiet and other then Maxi no soul was openly scouring these grounds.

An experienced Hollow like Maxi knew a place like this was perfect for breakfast.With the amount of deaths this place was bount to have a couple of pluses or young Hollows that had been overlooked by the Shinigami.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

OOF! Phones dropped to the ground. "what the hell happened..."

A few moments earlier- 

"So your wife is some kind of writer?" Isac asked. "Yeah! she's great man! And a real looker! Damn i wish i-" Ito was cut off by Isac once more. "I really don't need to hear anymore..." He sighed. "You have no form of shame do you...?" The ghost shook his head."No point dealing with all that stuff! Hahahaha!" Isac knew this guy was no good....


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 4, 2009)

Drego got up and pushed the teenager aside.  One of the cops was right behind him.  The cop pulled out a club and swung it at Drego, but Drego's hand grabbed the officers wrist and Drego flipped him over before kicking him in the head, knocking him out.  The other two officers pulled out guns and lifted them at Drego.   

Drego turned towards the blurry looking man the teenager was talking to and slipped behind him.  Drego then lifted his gun at the back of the man's neck.  "Make one move and I shoot him!" Drego shouted.  The officers looked confused.  Drego wondered why.  Then he saw the the chain sticking out of the man's chest.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 4, 2009)

Shark smirked and walked out of the Dojo. "Shit Kido class is next..." If there was anything he hated it was Kido class. "I have to go.. Damn it I need a Kido touter." He thought for a minute. "Tylos!" He shouted running off he was one of the best Kido users in the academy. "Where would he be!" He said running off he had to find him. "I guess I well get him after class.... I hope he agrees I cant do anything with Kido." Shark sighed walking off.

Soon shark was in class he was on his desk trying to stay awake. "Shark!" the teacher snapped Shark looked up. "What..." He asked her she was a new teacher Shark didn't know her name but he didn't have a good feeling. "Please pay attention." She said as she went back up and started to read from a bock again Shark sighed once again flipping open his basic Kido book to the right page.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

Isac slowly leaned into the crazy man. "He's dead." He whispered. Though, This probably wasn't the wisest thing to say. Seeing as between a teen and a dadman, the best hostage would be Isac. "I.. really shouldn't have said that should it..." He sighed, Knowing full well what was about to happen next. "All i wanted to do was help spirits pass on..." He spoke out as a gun was being held near his head.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 4, 2009)

Drego looked at the teenager.  "I know that." Before the police could fire their guns, Drego grabbed the kid and point the gun at his head.  "I'll get you later, bastard!" Drego said to the spirit.  He didn't realize his gun could hurt the spirit.   

The police officers looked at each other and slowly raised their hands and dropped their guns onto the ground.  Drego, one arm around the teenager's neck, slowly moved back to an alley.  "I escaped.  I hope they haven't radioed for backup.  It-"  "Freeze!" Drego turned his head and saw a police officer pointing a gun at his back.    

"Drop the weapon or I shoo- OOF!" Drego was tackled by another officer.  The officer punched Drego in the face and knocked the gun out of his hands.  He then spun him over and put handcuffs on his wrists.  The other officers went over to the teenager to make sure he was alright.       

Drego was dragged by the officer into the back of a police car.  Another officer stepped into the car, neither saying anything.  "I have to escape.  First I'll get my gun back, then I'll break out and not make any more stupid mistakes,"  Drego muttered. One of the cops turned around.  "You're gonna rot in prison for the rest of your life, one eyed freak." Drego glared at him.  "Don't call me a freak." The car pulled up to a police station, and Drego was dragged out and into the station.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

"You okay?" One of the officers helped Isac up. "Yeah, I'm fine." He brushed himself off. "Heh, Can you believe that guy thought there was someone else here? Hahaha." The cop laughed, Not realizing Ito was now mooning him. "I need to hang out with better company." Isac thought to himself. He couldn't say it aloud, The cop might kick his ass.

WHAM! the cop slapped Isac on the back. "Don't worry son! that guys going away for a long time." Phones rolled his eyes and walked away. "Yeah, I'm so worried about him coming back to use me as a shield again." He didn't really like dealing with the police. They can't help the spirits anyways right? "Hmm, I think she lives over this way." The pantless ghost commented.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 5, 2009)

After a nights rest, Ynez headed of to find more food. This time in the human world. Ynez had sensed some Hollows and some weak shinigami around the area.

As Ynez searched for Hollow, she came face-to-face with the Clown Hollow.

"_Shit, it's him_" Ynez thought to herself.

Knowing that escape was not an option, the fight was soon to happen. Both were hungry, both were on their path of evolution.

...
...
(Shin, you start.)


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

?We?re lost.? Isac commented, The two were now standing at the Karakura river. ?We took a left at the market right?? Ito asked. ?No, we took a left.? ?Phones? Sighed and sat down. It?s been three hours since he agreed to help the ghost and yet there is no improvement. ?Sigh, She?s probably gone to bed already.? Ito sat down next to phones. ?Nothing we can do now. Thanks for trying!? He laughed.

But soon the laugh began to turn into a scream. ?Haha..haha? Gy? GYAAAAAAAAH!!!!? The little bit of chain left began to crumble and disappear. ?What..?? Isac quickly got to his feet and began shaking the man. ?Hey, hey! Come on! What?s going on!?? Soon, the yelling turned into a screeching, A high pitched screech.  ?URGH!? Isac removed his headphones and held his ears. The sound was too much.

The man began to glow white and cracks formed all over his skin. ?What?s going on!? Isac continued to hold his ears. ?He?s not passing on.. there?s no way it?d be this painful!? BOOOM! The spirit exploded in a great white light, it blinded Isac for a few seconds.  ?What? the hell?? He looked left, right, up and he even looked down. ?He vanished??

On the other bank of the river. White particles began to come together.  Soon they formed the figure of a rabbit. A giant rabbit with massive fangs and red stripes. But it did not have a rabbits head? It had Ito?s head. ?GYAAAH!!! URGH!? A strange white substance flowed from his mouth and eyes. Soon his head was engulfed in a rabbit skull, with rabbit ears.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 5, 2009)

The clown Hollow was having trouble with finding his breakfast, he had expected to run into something within minutes but now actually there it took him much longer then expected.The Hollow was drooling in anticipation of a meal, his pale tongue running over the set of teeth attached to his real mouth.Though when he finally did run into something, it wasn't what he was looking for.

Across of the small hollow stood now a serpent like Hollow, and unlike the ones he was looking for this one was experienced, perhaps just a old as Maxi and probably just as strong. He had seen this one before, though when they did it was always from a distance, either the one or the other proccupied with battling another Hollow but this time both were right in front of the other.Both  were in need of satisfying theirs thirst for evolution,

Maxi was not looking forward to a battle with this one, too much risk.He was much too cautious for something like  that but the thing was that he could be attacked as soon as he retreated and even retreating all the way back to Hueco Mundo wouldn't shake this one of his back.No, he had no choice but to take the risk of being eaten and devour this opponent of his.

He quickly evaluated his opponent, she was larger then him and obviously with her body shape her length was much longer then that of his.He who was not much taller then a teenage human boy.He decided to keep his form small, compacted, in order to disadvantage her.She could easily bind a big target though as small as he was now it would be much more difficult.

He was the first to move, he would make sure to be careful of the head especially, he would be able to take a few hits from the tail but the head was what he should watch out for but because of the limited attacking capabilities of such a body shape he this battle should be in his favour.He would attempt to weaken his opponent by using his claws to cut her open.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

?What is that??? Isac looked at the strange creature on the other bank. ?RAAAAH!!!? The creature shouted and jumped into the air. ?Ok, Normal things don?t jump that high.? CRASH! The beast landed next to him. ?It hurts? It hurts? I?LL EAT YOUR SOUL!? He lunged forward to attack Isac but was knocked away at the last moment. ?MINE! MINE! THE PRAY IS MINE!?

A mantis like creature shouted. ?First a mutant bunny now a mutant mantis? This day can?t get any weirder?? Isac fall on his butt in disbelief.  ?You?d be wrong.? A strange voice spoke up. ?Huh?? Isac looked around left, right, left, right, left. ?I feel sick..? He stopped moving his head. ?I?m on your shoulder.? Isac looked to his left. ?Other shoulder.? He then turned to his right.

There was a small creature, it had a mask like the others. Only it was about six inches tall. ?What are you??? Isac asked. ?And don?t say my conscience.? The creature blinked at him for a few moments. ?I?m not a cricket.? He stated, matter-of-factly. ?I am one of those.? He pointed to the two beasts fighting. ?A mutant?? Isac asked. ?NO! A HOLLOW YOU IDIOT!? WHAP! The tiny hollow slapped Phones.

?What the hell is a hollow!?? Isac shouted. ?A hollow is a fallen spirit of sorts. A human or animal who?s soul wasn?t sent to the afterlife by a shinigami.? Isac blinked. WHAP! ?THAT?S A GUY WHO SENDS PEOPLE TO THE AFTERLIFE!? The creature shouted. ?Damn, you kids don?t study your ancient history these days or what?? The hollow seemed rather angry. 

?Sorry? but what the hell are you doing here??? He looked at the creature. ?Hollows feed on souls. I?ll end the explanation there for now. We?re low on time.? He cleared his throat. ?I am Boss B. Uggy.? He bowed. ?Being a small hollow I require little nutrients to survive. But instead of feasting on spirit particles-? Isac cut him off. ?What the hell are those.?

WHAP! ?I like to feast on spirit energy, stuff that comes from living or none leaving things in this case.? He pointed to the hollow. ?I came on that big mantis guy. But you, You seem to have a lot of untapped potential kid!? He drooled. ?I?m going to make you a deal, I eat your spirit energy and in exchange, I?ll also teach yah a thing or two about the spirit world, Sound good??


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 5, 2009)

Ynez, realising that the location was to her disadvantage. Her slender body meant that if she attacked, she was left defenceless. And if she defended, she would'nt be able to attack.

The enemy was smaller and obviously more agile. Binding the opponent would definitely be a problem. Ynez also noticed a cape-like thingy around the mask.

Knowing that she had a disadvantage with her limbless body, leaving her open for an attack she decided to take him head on, making use of her above average agility.It was a risk, if dodged she would be open for an attack but she had no choice, if this was dodged she would make use of the high speed she had to quickly counter if Maxi intended to strike her defenseless midsection, he would be too preoccupied to dodge the strike of her tail that she would make in that situation.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

?ummm?? Isac blinked. CRASH! The large mantis hollow landed next to him. ?MINE! MINE!? the beast charged the rabbit. ?Right.. Sure?? He sighed. ?Haha! Good! First things first! Open up your spirit energy!? Boss shouted. ?what..?? Isac was confused. ?hmm..?? Boss was even more confused. ?This kids got far more spirit then normal humans, he should know how to let it flow??

BING! A light bulb popped over his head. ?Is that normal?? Isac asked him. ?Kid, You?re like a man in a coma.? Boss laughed. ?Thanks??? Isac was still confused. ?What I mean is, your soul is there, But the body ain?t respondin to it.? There was no real easy way for Boss to explain this to someone who doesn?t know a thing about spirit energy. ?Right. So, my souls awake but my body?s asleep??

Isac asked. ?BINGO KID!? Boss punched his nose. ?You?re soul is awake. But it?s like it?s chained up, Because your body is ignoring its cries! But if we get your body and soul in harmony, BLAMO! Your spirit will flow freely and I?ll get my meal!? Boss pat himself on the back. ?So, All we need to do is get your soul into some real peril.? He pointed to the hollows.

?Join them and harmonize with your soul. If you live long enough to attain harmony you?ll be able to tap into your spirit energy!? Isac looked at the two massive beasts fighting each other. ?You want to kill me right. That?s your goal, isn?t it?? WHAP! ?Don?t bite the hand that feeds you kid!? Boss yelled. ?Isn?t that the other way around in this case??? Phones questioned.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 5, 2009)

*With Kensei*

He has been having trouble sleeping lately and he didn't really know why it could be the increase in Hollows but it could also be some home issues as well.He was slowly walking around town his mind was clouded,when he turned the corner he suddenly ran into someone.It was a girl she looked to be about his age "Ohh I'm sorry miss my head it's somewhere else" he said not really looking at her."It is quiet alright" the girl said.Kensei continued to walk and then he suddenly jumped to the side,a large black hammer slammed into the ground beside him.He looked back to see it was the women he had just run into."What is going on here?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

?NOW GO!? Boss B. Uggy kicked Isac knocking him forward. ?Ow. For a tiny thing he?s strong.? He rubbed the back of his head and looked forward. ?MINE MINE!!? The mantis drooled. ?I must devour him! THE PAIN THE PAIN!!? The two charged Isac at the same time. ?AH!? But he took off running instead of fighting. ?Well, I guess this works too.? Boss was sitting on Isac?s head. Arms folded. 

?STOP! STOP! DO NOT RUN!? The mantis attacked with his right blade and destroyed the ground behind Isac. ?How am I supposed to fight those things!? he continued to run down the river. ?Hmm. What?s your goal kid?? Boss asked him. ?To help the souls of Karakura pass on why!?? Isac shouted in response. ?I see. Well, Those hollows are souls who didn?t pass on. If you beat em they?ll pass on.?

The words Isac wanted to hear, but not exactly.. ?HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BEAT THEM!? He shouted once more. ?Do you want to let them suffer? They eat to fill the holes in their heart. They consume to remove the pain. If you do nothing they will continue to suffer It?ll be all your fault that they couldn?t enjoy a peaceful existence.?

Boss?s words kept pushing Isac?s conscience. He wanted to turn around, he wanted to help them. But how? How could he help, how could he beat those creatures? It doesn?t matter what he does, he?s just human, Just a normal everyday average human. ?YOU?RE NOT AVERAGE!!? Something seemed to shout inside of himself. ?TURN AROUND! TURN AROUND!?

The voice grew louder, louder. Soon, it boomed inside his mind. ?TURN AROUND ISAC AND SAVE THEM!? Isac stopped running from the Hollows and slowly turned around. ?Fine! I?ll fight!? He began to run towards the hollow, he had no idea what he was going to do. But it was most likely he was going to die?.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 5, 2009)

Kensei turned to face the girl "what's going on?" the people in the street were looking at the two "*Huh? how did that happen,the ground just got a huge hole in it*" Kensei eyes got a little wide when he hear this "so that weapon is a spiritual weapon.....who are you?" the girl laughed a little and waved her finger back and forth "no no it's to early for you to know for now we have fun!" she yelled charging him.Kensei moved to the side once again as the hammer slammed into the ground."Looks like I have no choice but to fight" he moved his arm outwards his spirit bow manifested itself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

Reflected in Isac's eyes were determination and caring. But, there was also the giant blade arm and foot coming towards him. Yeah, that was definitely one of the biggest things reflected in his eyes. The monsters seemed to launch their attacks in slow motion. He was ready for the impact, any second now... Any second now... "Any... second now?" 

He slowly opened his eyes. "What? what? what is this!?" In front of Isac, There was a strange, see through.. "Purple shield...?" He looked even more confused then ever. "HAHAHA!" Boss jumped up and down. "He's done it!" The little hollow bent down so he could look Isac in the eyes. "Your power seems to radiate through those pins!" 

He pointed at the shield. The center of it was the newest pin he bought. "Wait..." He took the other two from his pocket. "So, then these do something too...?" the shield vanished and the pin flew back into his hand. "So then, this sword does what...?" He put the other two away and held the sword pin in his hand.

"It's a sword. So, swing?" B. Uggy suggested. The hollows looked rather mad now. "DIE!!!" They both attacked again "CRAP!" Isac swung the pin like a sword. "GRAAAH!!" The hollows screeched and pulled back. The mantis was now missing an arm and the rabbit's leg was baddly injured. "Huh..?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2009)

_Shiranui Estate..._
Kazuma walks past a dilapidated bronze gate that stands between a high polished stone wall that encircles a large estate, at the center of which is a spacious looking mansion which seems as if its seen better times. The formerly well manicured lawns are overgrown and fallen leaves are strewn about the grass. Kazuma waves at an old man in a servants uniform who trims some hedges, he also looks as if he's seen better times. 

"Hey Kajuu!" says Kazuma in a friendly tone. Kajuu had served his family loyally since his grandfathers time and was the only servant that they could afford to keep on after the bad times had hit. The old servant smiles and bows at Kazuma, "Oh Master Kazuma, so nice to see you. How are things at the Academy?" 

Kazuma shrugs with indifference, "Oh you know, same old, same old. Where's mother?" he asks. "The Mistress is in the garden enjoying some tea..." Kajuu responds. Kazuma enters through the large double doors into a grand foyer. 

"HIYA KAZU!!!" yells a wild voice, oh no I forgot about her thinks Kazuma as he is tackled to the floor by a blur of speed. "HYEHYEHYEHYE!!! I gotcha again Kazu!" Kazuma's younger sister Tora, stands over him with a mischievous face, she looks no older then ten and has bright purple eyes and purple hair. Kazuma hauls himself off the floor, "Hey troll..." he mutters at her. Tora sticks her tongue out at Kazuma, "Hey ugly!" 

"Listen I've got no time to play. I've gotta talk with mom..." Kazuma says sternly and he walks away. "Well excuse me mister high and mighty!" Tora replies in a huff and she runs outside to go and bother old man Kajuu. 

Kazuma walks out into a shinto style garden, which is kept in much better condition then the rest of the estate. His mother sits on a modest wooden bench with her back to her son. Kazuma hesitates slightly and starts to speak...

"Hello Kazuma," his mother interjects without even turning around, "Did you want to talk about something?" she asks in a calm and even voice. As always the woman's uncanny ability to perceive things startles Kazuma and he takes a moment to collect himself. "Uh yeah hey mom...I just got back from class and I wanted to...."

Suddenly Kazuma's mother stands up and turns towards Kazuma looking at him intently. She is a tall and beautiful woman with long jet black hair who looks in her mid thirties. "You're having doubts about the academy and you're not sure if you think this is the right path you want to take....is that what you wanted to say?" she asks him. 

_How can she know that!?_ Thinks Kazuma and all he can respond with is, "Uh huh..."  

"Well that is too bad my son because you do not have such a luxury of choice and that is that," his mother responds in the same calm voice. "But..." Kazuma mutters. His mother raises her hand indicating silence and narrows her eyes at Kazuma, "Enough, I wish to hear no more talk of this."

Kazuma sighs in defeat, "When are you going to accept that Dad's not coming back..." he mutters under his breath. Suddenly his mother appears in front of him without Kazuma even seeing her move and she smacks him in the face, "We all play the cards that life has dealt us as best we can my dear son, never forget that..." she replies bitterly and walks away. Kazuma stares at the tranquil garden, for several minutes with a blank expression, then suddenly he lifts up the garden bench his mother had been sitting on and tosses it against the wall shattering it into wooden shards. He strides out the garden cursing under his breath.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

Isac continues to slash with his sword, he doesn?t know how long he can keep it up. Hell, he?s never used a pin for a sword before.. It didn?t make much sense to him. ?HYAH!? He continued to slash. ?GYAH!!!? The rabbit fell back and held its leg. ?MINE MINE!!? the mantis charged forward. ?Rest in peace soul.? Isac aimed for the creatures head and sliced it in two.

But after that attack, his sword vanished. ?Huh? It?s gone..? He didn?t even realize he was breathing heavily. ?Your abilities take up a large amount of spirit. You can?t just go using them willy nilly kid!? Boss slapped him. ?Use that last pin of yours!? He ordered. ?THE SODA CAN!?? Isac shouted. ?YES THE SODA CAN!? Boss smacked him again.

Isac sighed and pulled the pin from his pocket. ?What?s this going to do..? Boss sighed. ?Drink it like a soda.? Isac shrugged and pretended to pop the top of the pin and drink it. The pin formed into a soda can and Isac could even taste the liquid as he drank it. ?Wow, I feel better.? He laughed, ?It seems the drink replenishes your spirit energy. So you should feel revived.?

Isac looked at the final hollow. ?Right, So if I do this..? He put the drink pin away and placed the shield pin on his sweatband. ?I should be able to fight properly.? The bunny hollow screeched and charged towards Isac. ?Let?s finish this.? The beast attacked with its left foot, Isac held up his left arm and the shield formed blocking the attack. ?Haha!? He seemed pleased with himself.

The two continued this dance for a few minutes. Slashing, dodging, blocking and kicking. Isac felt his spirit pressure dropping quickly. ?END IT NOW!? Boss shouted. Isac put everything he had into the pin and swung as hard as he could at the beasts head. The sword made contact, cutting through the beasts head and down its chest. The hollow broke apart and Ito was left standing there. ?Thanks?? He smiled, vanishing into blue orbs.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

Darkness was settling in as the day began to draw to a close. It was his last class of the day, and arguably the one that he got through with the most ease. It wasn’t as fun as duelling, but kidou was definitely a lot easier. Being able to channel the energy as he could put him ahead of most, apart from the very most gifted of users. A lot of his peers did not care for it at all and would shamelessly neglect kidou-it did not help that most shinigami would rely solely on their shikai for combat and rarely used it.

There was a precision to it that was also kind good fun to muck about with. He had not learned to use it in any way yet, but last lesson the teacher had said he would be getting his first taste of kidou. It was a weird step to be taken-not exactly momentous, but at least it was something. Something to be good at? That remained to be seen.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 5, 2009)

Shark ran into class and saw Tylos. "Ah bingo i well talk to him after class." He smiled and sat down in a chair. "Drunk I thought you were not good at Kidou?" Another classmate asked. "I am not but I have to show up?" Shark smiled at him and looked over at his teacher. "Why didn't you skip class?" He asked looking at Shark who stopped caring. "I hate this class so much!" Shark said to himself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 5, 2009)

Maxi continued his battle with the serpent Hollow, he had the advantage in brute strength.That much he had noticed quickly during the battle though the fact she was out speeding him was also obvious.He would change his strategy somewhat. Because of her body shape there was little diversity possible in her attacks, so if possible he would attempt to dodge her attacks with her head like before and then dig his claws deep in her mid section or tail and then attempt smash her on the ground.....Though this would prove succesfull was something else.

His final way of attacking would be to approach her and unleash his cloak attack, he form tendrils out of raggedy cloak and pierce her skin, doing as much damage possible.Though her agility was great the over a dozen tendrils should at least do some damage.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 5, 2009)

Drego was shoved down on to a hard wooden chair.  In front of him were two police detectives.  One of them was leaning back in a leather chair, flipping through Drego's file.  The other was sipping some coffee.  The cop finished flipping through the file and looked at Drego.  He began to speak.  

"Well Mr. Montagi, it seems you have quite a history.  Three murders, two of them cops, several attempted homicides, possession of an illegal firearm, theft of various objects and many other petty crimes.  That could put you away for a whole long time.  You might get the death sentence if the prosecutor could find enough witnesses.  And you know what? I won't give a flying fuck about what happens to you.  Scum like you deserves to rot in prison or die," the cop said.  

The other cop put down his coffee and continued.  "If you would just confess, it would make things go a lot faster and easier and might knock off a couple years of your term."  Drego's one eyed face turned and stared at both of them.  "I think he's the good cop," Drego said, pointing to the one with the coffee.  "And he's the bad cop." 

The cop who was reading the file got up and hoisted up Drego. "Your going into holding tonight.  We can discuss your fate tomorrow."  Drego was dragged out of the room and down the hallway.  The other detective took out a pair of keys and opened the cell.  Drego was thrown inside.     

After Drego had sat in the cell for several hours, he dozed off.  When he woke up, there was a man floating in front of him.  "A ghost... I'm going to kill it!" Drego leaped forward  and attempted to strangle it, but his hands passed straight through it.  "What do you want?!" Drego asked it.  

The ghost laughed.  "I was taken here about eight months ago.  I killed the wife of the detective who were speaking to earlier, Detective Mazuki, the one with the coffee.  He killed me during interrogation and claimed I assaulted him.  I need revenge to pass on.  If you promise to kill him, I'll tell you how to escape..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2009)

A visibly annoyed Kazuma walks into Kidou class, his eyes are shrouded behind his sunglasses which is a good thing because all he can do at the moment is glare at everyone. He takes a seat in the back of the class away from his customary seat at the front and slams his book down onto the wooden desk. A Shinigami sitting closeby looks up at him with a questioning gaze but quickly glances away when Kazuma tilts down his shades and stares back at him. 

_I'm in no mindset to do Kidou at the moment_ Kazuma thinks, and he figures that in his current mood he might likely blast off his own arm by accident. So instead he just leans his head down and observes the lesson quietly.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 6, 2009)

School ended and a boy begins walking home.  The sidewalk he walks on is adjacent to a park that is surrounded by a large stone wall.  "Ungh.... now I got to go to work...."  He holds his backpack over one shoulder whilst sucking on his lollipop and fiddling with the ring on his left middle finger with his thumb. "_At least I don't have to stress myself today._"  Suddenly, he felt a cold chill and stopped walking.

"Shit."  He sees a small shadow hovering in front of him.  He raises his hand, slightly covering his eyes, and walks away with haste. "Please don't notice me.  Please don't notice me.  Please don't notice me."  He turns around, and sees the shadow pursuing him.  "Awwww COME ON!"  He begins running.

_"Please.  Help me."_

He puts his hand over his ears and continues running away.
"I can't hear you.  I'm busy enough as it is!"

_"It's going to kill me."_

"Not today.... please!"

At that moment, the park's stone wall erupts, sending rocks flying everywhere.
"Shit..."

He turns his head back to the small shadow, and gives it an evil glare.  He then turns back forward.  Its a hollow.  It stood at about 10 feet tall and had large teeth, tiny hands and feet and a large tail.  In a way, it seemed similar to a squirrel.

"GRAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!"

An evil squirrel.  It roared again.  Its scream was reminicent of nails on a chalkboard.

"Look, spirit-person.  Don't tell anyone I did this for you."  He drops his bag onto the ground.

"But-"

He raises his left hand forward toward the hollow.  The ring on his middle finger begins to glow and in a flash, a crimson bow appears in his hand.

"But why?"

"The last thing I need is more of you assholes following me, begging me for help."

The hollow focuses on the teenager, and yells out again.

"Yea yea, heard ya the first time.  Can we finish this quick, I have to get to work soon."

It raises its hand and swipes down at the boy.  He flips back, stands on his right hand, and pushes himself up in the air.  He flips and turns mid-air, and then grabs onto his crimson bow with his right hand.  The hollow looks up and is almost face to face with the boy.

He grins, "Good boy." and release his arrow.  It goes directly through the forehead of the hollow and the boy then lands on the ground.  His bow and arrow disappears and he wipes his hand through his hair.  "Done."

The hollow tips over and turns to dust, blow away by the wind.  The boy walks back towards the shadow, picks up his bag and begins to walk off.

"T-t-thank you.  Is there someway I could repay you."
"The soul reaper on call should be wandering around somewhere near.  You can't miss him.  He'll help you out."
"So, you actually can see me."
"Eh, not really.  You don't have much of a spiritual presence, so its more of a dark blur really."
"Oh...I just wish there was some way you could see me, so I could thank you face to face."
"Look, I got to go.  I'm late enough as-"
"So there isn't any way?"
*sigh* "Look.  There is a way, but will you leave afterwards?"
"Promise."
"Fine..."

He grabs his sunglasses and holds them tightly for a moment to infuse them with some spiritual energy.  They glow read for a moment, and he puts them on.
"So.  Where are ya?"
He looks ahead.  Nobody is there.
"What's your name?"
"Daisuke Ono.  Call me Dai."
He turns left and right, still nobody to be found.  He feels something touch his shoulder and he turns around.  Its a teenage raven-haired girl.... wrapped in a towel.  Dai stands there, wide-eyed and speechless.
"My name is Mamimi.  Thank you.  You saved my life."
"..."
She waves her hand in front of his face.  Daisuke begins sweating profusely.
"Hello?"
He then turns around and bolts off.  You could see a huge cloud of dust following him. dust trail followed.  Mamimi tilted her head with a confused look on her face.
"Eh?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2009)

"Phew." Isac fell on his butt and then laid back on the ground. "I'm exhausted." He sighed. "HAHA! You did it kid! now we just gotta get you.." Boss stopped talking, Isac wasn't paying any attention. In fact. "zzzzz" Boss sweatdropped. "He's asleep..." B. Uggy laughed and jumped onto the ground. "Right kid, Let's get you home eh?"

The next morning- With Isac-

"Urgh..." He sat up and rubbed his head. "How did i get back here... was it a dream?" He looked around. "Nope!" Boss slapped him. "How dare you think of me as nothing but a dream! that's an insult to your sensai!" Isac sweatdropped. "Since when are you my sensai..." he asked. "SINCE YESTERDAY WHEN I SAVED YOUR ASS!"

Boss went to smack him but Isac caught the hollow. "HAHA!" He laughed. "You think that's the limit to my abilities!?" B. Uggy laughed. "TASTE THIS!!" a green gas spewed from his body. "GUH! WHAT IS THAT!?" Isac dropped the hollow and held his nose. "HEHE! A hollows gotta protect itself kid!" 

-- With Neku-

"Urgh..." He awoke in a white room, to some annoying beeping sound. "The hell...?" He looked at his arm, Tubes and wires? His clothes were gone too. "This must be a hospital." He looked to his right, There was a curtain drawn. "Wonder whos-" The curtain flew open. "NEKU!!!" Max jumped on him. "UGH!" 

"HAHAHA! YOU'RE ALRIGHT MAN!!" Max too was weating a hospital gown. "Umm. Max." Neku sighed. "HAHAHA! RIGHT!" Max got off the bed. "I'm glad your ok man!" He slapped Neku on the back. "how'd we get here...?" He rubbed his eyes. "Hmm. I dunno, I woke up here a few hours ago. They say i'll probably be released soon." 

"How you feeling?" He looked at Neku. "Not bad." He commented. "Not bad he says!" Max slaps his friends back once again. "Man that was crazy! you know, my memorys is kinda fuzzy but i swear you pulled some Kamen rider move on this giant spider! HAHAHAHA!" he burst into a fit. "I must have been halucinating hard!"

Neku laughed nervously. "Haha... yeah..." He faked a smile. "Man i am glad he's an idiot..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

Shin was one of the late arrivals in the Kido class, as you would expect from someone that hated everything about Kido he took a seat in the back, and attempted to rest his tired and heavy body, dozing off was no option though.
With his Kido skills he had no choice but to take notes and learn incantations by heart......Something he was really bad at and he was known for never actually being able to say them correctly when he actually tried to do a spel.

He wondered how much chance he would have to get accepted in the gotei 13 with his kido skills, or lack of.Ah well he wanted to get in the 11th division and the legendary former captain Kenpachi was rumored to not even have a bankai, or know the name of his zanpakuto for that matter.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2009)

"Thank you! please come again!" A nurse smiled at Neku and Max as they signed out. "That's a horrible thing to say..." Neku spoke up. "Eh?! it is!?" The nurse pouted. "I just wanted to be nice!" Neku sighed. "It just makes people think you want them to get hurt again." This conversation went on for upwards of twenty minutes before Neku felt his brain begin to die.

"BYE!" Max waved, helping his friend out of the Hospital. "So! What are we gonna do now? we missed classes haha!" He cheered. "You wouldn't think his chest was being crushed yesterday..." Neku thought to himself. "Ah! I forgot! we didn't make it to the arcade yesterday!!!" Max collapsed to his knees. "With our medical bills we'll be lucky if we make it to the arcade in a year." Neku laughed.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 6, 2009)

Ynez further assessed the situation. 
She realised that strength-wise and in terms of rieatsu, Ynez would lose. However, she had the agility.

Her mean of attack was to strike head on at full speed. It was her only option.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2009)

Somewhere in Karakura-

"NNNG!" A man stretches and walks over to a pull string. "Let's check out the weather." He pulls the string, SHHHT! light floods the room. "DAMN IT'S BRIGHT!" The man shouts, covering his eyes. "YAAAAAAAAAWWWOOO
YAOOOAAAN!" The man stretches and yawns. "Wellp, Time to get to work i guess." 

He puts on some clothes and walks down stairs, He moves through dark halls and past a few odd shelvs. "And now." He reaches a wall. "We." SHHHT! he pulls a string flooding the space with light. "ARE!" He reaches for two handles. "OPEN!!!" The man flings the doors open, Outside a sign reads. "Kento shop Jr." Below the sign, on the door there is another sign. "We sell spirit items!"


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

"You know the incantation, right Tylos?"

Tylos nodded, all the while his eyes focused on the target at the other end of the practice field. It was a hell of a distance-if he was to finally be able to use one of the demon art and then miss the target it would be a bit embarrassing.

"In your own time then." He heard the sensei shuffle backwards. He heard the drone of the other sensei, still in class and lecturing those yet to get far enough in the theory to start using spells. He heard the wind whistle through the world. What he didn't hear was the sound of him reciting the incantation. Focus!

He knew the incantation, could see it in his mind. Slowly, under his breath, his tongue traced the words in the fast darkening air. Energy was building, concentrating, forming into the lightning. “Number 4, Byakurai!” Release!

The energy skittered past the target and into a paper wall where it burst into flames. Screams could be heard from behind it. Tylos went pale. He had just burned down a wall to the women's bathhouse.

"I...er," his teacher seemed lost for words.

"Thanks for the lesson, I'll make sure and practice." Tylos set off at a dead run, hoping to evade the wrath that would be following swiftly. Still, he had learned a spell-wait 'till his friends heard about that.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2009)

After school-

"To the arcade!" Isac shouted, running off. "HEY! WE'RE GOING TO INCREASE YOUR SPIRIT PRESSURE!!" Boss was holding onto Isac's hair. "I need to relax after yesterday!" Phones shouted. "I haven't been to an arcade in ages and my folks gave me my allowance today!" Suddenly boss began to sniff. "I smell another powerful soul nearby..."

At the Arcade-

"OW!" Neku shouted. "Ok.. That didn't go as planned." Max rubbed his chin. "She has a boyfriend and i have a broken hand." Neku rubbed his cheek. "Yeah, Well.. I guess it was a good thing we didn't find out yesterday or i would have been depressed all day today!" Neku blinked. "If we found out yesterday she wouldn't have slapped me and twisted my arm."

Max shrugged. "She might have." Neku gave him a dirty look. "It wouldn't have hurt." Max laughed. "You have a point!" Neku sighed. "HEY PEOPLE!" a teen wearing headphones walked in. "HEY PHONES!" A few people shouted back. Neku and Max both looked at eachother. *"Who the hell is he?"*


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 6, 2009)

Drego glared at the ghost.  "Stupid spirit..." "Do want to get out of here or what?" "Fine, I'll kill the detective.  Tell me how to get out of here."    The ghost pointed towards the lock on the cell.  "It's rusty.  Give it a good tug and it will snap.  Just remember to kill Mazuki!" the ghost shouted as Drego snapped the lock off.  

"Hehehehehe... Stupid ghost.  I'm not doing it any favors,"  Drego said as he sneaked down the hallway.  He pushed himself up against the wall and glanced into the large room which he was about to enter.  There were dozens of policemen sitting at desks, answering calls and looking through files.  Drego moved his head back as a cop munching on a doughnut passed by him.   

Drego slowly moved into the crowded room, hoping no one would notice him.  He noticed a sign that pointed to the evidence room.  Hoping his gun would be there, Drego headed in the direction of the sign.  He kept his head down so that he wouldn't be seen.  "Once I get my gun, I'll break out of here and I won't take any more risks," Drego mumbled.  

"What?" one of the cops asked.  He thought Drego was talking to him.  Drego accidentally raised his head and stared at the cop.  "Hey! Your that murderer! S-someone restrain him!" the cop shouted.  He reached under his desk and pulled out a pistol and then pointed it at Drego.  "Hands on your head!" the cop demanded.  Around the room, other cops were pulling out guns and pointing them at Drego.   

Drego quickly grabbed the cop's gun out his hand and leaped behind the desk, taking cover.  The rest of the police officers around the room opened fire, but hit the cop Drego was talking to instead.  The officer slumped down on the ground next to Drego with several bullets in his chest.  "Damn it! I have to get my gun.  Mine!" Drego fired several shots over the desk.   

The police men returned fire, but the desk was very thick.  Drego peaked up and saw one of the cops was trying to sneak around the desk.  Drego fired two shots at the officer.  One of them struck the officer in the head.  The officer stopped moving.  Drego then saw Detective Mazuki enter the room, carrying a plastic box that said "Evidence" on it.  Drego could see his gun in the box.  

Drego leaped over the desk, dodging bullet fire as he ran towards Mazuki.  When Mazuki saw what was going on, he dropped the box and reached for his gun.  Drego got to him to quickly.  Drego's fist slammed into Mazuki's stomach.  Mazuki dropped his gun which skidded across the floor.  The other cops had stopped firing to prevent friendly fire.   Drego raised his gun at Mazuki's face, but Mazuki's foot slammed into Drego's hand, knocking out the gun.     

The two dropped to the ground and attempted to grab the gun.  Mazuki got the gun quicker.  He got up to shoot Drego in the face when the plastic evidence box was smashed over his head.  Drego kneed Mazuki in the balls and opened the evidence box.  He pulled out his gun and aimed it at the detective's head.  He was about to fire when he heard a roaring noise behind him.   

Drego knocked Mazuki onto the ground and spun around to see a large green beast smash into the room.  The beast smashed through the rest of the cops in the room, tearing straight through bodies, desks and computers.  "What the hell is that thing?" Drego wondered.  The beast's head was made out of some sort of strange white material.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2009)

Neku didn't care to much about who the kid was. But he noticed something odd on his shoulder. "It's just like that thing that attacked Max.." He thought to himself. "Does he know it's there? I doubt it." Neku continued. "Hey, Let's ignore the head phone guy and just have some fun eh Neku! No reason to be upset that he's way more popular then us right!" Max laughed nervously. "It's not like we're not cool!" 

Neku sighed, Why did he hang out with Max... He just can't figure it out. "I'll be right back." Neku walked over to "Phones" "Hey!" Isac smiled, Neku just looked at his shoulder. "Is... something wrong?" Everyone in the arcade was now staring at them. It was making Isac feel rather uncomfortable. "If you have a problem we can-" WOOSH! Neku's fist rushed past Isac's cheek. "WHAT THE HELL!?" Isac shouted.

"I missed." Neku spoke up. The strange creature was now on Isac's head. "Why did you try to punch me!?" Isac shouted once more. "I'm trying.." WHAM! He threw another punch, Idac quickly ducked. "To punch." FWOSH! another punch, Isac stepped to the side. "STOP IT! I DON'T CARE!" Isac through a punch this time, Neku moved to the side and avoided it. "You throw a pretty good punch." He then looked at his hand. "I can't use my right fist." The two both looked at eachother, *"Let's take it outside."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2009)

Kazuma sits looking with marked disinterest at the instructor. "And if you remember anything that I teach you..." and at this comment he stops and stares fixedly at Shin in the back and then at Shark, then he continues, "Remember that reciting an incantation of a spell is necessary to achieve its full potency!"

Kazuma shakes his head and smirks at Shin who sits in the next row over, "Yeah because in an intense battle I'm going to take the time to recite an impossibly long incantation while some rampaging hollow is trying to devour my soul...." he says to Shin in a sarcastic low voice. Kazuma was serviceable enough in Kido but he just found the art to be impractical in an intense close quarters battle and he knew that only very few had the skill or potential to use powerful spells without an incantation.  

"By the way that was an impressive display in the dojo. You're going to leave me in the dust if you keep it up,"  he tells Shin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2009)

Outside the Arcade-

"Hey! Neku!? What the hell are you thinking!?" Max shouted to him. "Something i've got to do Max." Neku laughed. "YOU JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL!" Max was nearly pulling his hair out. "You were in the hospital? I guess I'll go easy." Isac smiled. "Some bruised ribs, burnt shoulder and broken hand. Nothing big." Neku squinted his eyes at the little hollow on Isac's head. 

"I've just got to avoid his hits and aim for that thing. When it's dead i'll surrender." He rolled his head around, popping his neck. "My left arm's down to probaly 50% it's power, my right hand is useless. I can't take any hits to my chest or stomach. Looks like all i'm left with is my feet and my agility." Neku continues to think to himself.

"I've got the advantage here, His hand is busted up. He probably still has bruised ribs and he seems to be protecting his stomach. If he burnt his shoulder, he probably wont through a full force punch... So he'll come at me with his legs. I've got the advantage here in force, but if he's faster then me i wont be able to dodge... Better feel this one out first." Phones prepared for the fight.

*?Ready.?* Isac?s right foot moved back, his left arm moved up, his right arm moved back. *?Set.?* Neku didn?t move, he kept his arms at his side and focused only on his target.* ?GO!?* the two charge each other. Neku starts with a straight kick to Isac?s shoulder. Isac moves to the side and counters with a punch to Neku?s abdomen. Neku spins his leg and hit?s Isac?s neck avoiding the hit to the stomach. 

Isac regains himself and throws a right hook to Neku?s chin, Neku steps back. Isac throws a straight left punch, Neku ducks and sweeps Isac?s leg. Isac jumps and kicks upwards at the same time. Neku rolls back and grabs his shoulder, wincing a bit. Isac notices this and charges Neku. He throws a downward right hook, Neku blocks with his left leg. 

He then kicks Isac?s stomach knocking him backward. Neku quickly gets up and throws a left, aiming for Isac?s head. Isac dips to the right and throws a left punch. Neku  blocks with his right forearm. ?Just stay still so I can hit that damn thing.? Neku grumbles. His eyes focused on The strange creature. ?YOU WANT TO HIT ME KID!?? Boss B.Uggy shouts.

?WHAT!? YOU CAN SEE HIM!?? Isac steps back. ?What is he talking about?? Some teens mutter. ?Eh? You see him too?? Neku tilts his head. ?Of course.? Isac sighs. ?WHAT?S GOING ON!?? Max shouts dropping to his knees. ?Friend of yours?? Isac asks. ?Yeah?? Neku sighs. ?Neku! Neku! You were crazy man! Why?d you attack this guy! Huh? Huh? Is it cause he?s popular!? We?ll be popular neku!!? 

Max was looking his friend over, Making sure he wasn?t injured? more then he already was at least. ?I?m fine Max.? He sighed. ?Hey, You want to go get some ramen?? Isac asked Neku. ?Sure.? He responded and the two began to walk off. ?EH!? You?re abandoning me Neku!?? Max reached out for him. ?It was really kind of you to make sure your friend was all right!? 

A female voice came from behind Max. ?hmm?? He turned around. Standing there was a beautiful girl wearing a Karakura high uniform. Her hair was long and yellow, her skin a light brown and her eyes deep blue. ?Hummana hummana hummana.? Were the words going through Max?s mind. ?Do you wanna come play with me?? The girl smiled at him. ?Yes!!? Max cheered.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah because in an intense battle I'm going to take the time to recite an impossibly long incantation while some rampaging hollow is trying to devour my soul...." 

As much and as hard he could in class, with a teacher watching him, he  laughed because of what Kazuma said, their opinion of Kido seemed to be very similar to that of the other though in Shin's case it would be more like he couldn't recite an impossibly long incantation while some rampaging hollow would try to devour his soul because that would end up with Shin barbecuing himself so that he made an ever more delicious snack for the hollow.

This is so pointless"He whispered to his 'neighbor'."By the time you finished one of those incantations you could've used your sword to cut down an Hollow and be halfway back to Seiretei before the spell even hits it target."

Their conversation was on hold for a moment, an angry stare from the teacher in their direction made both students act innocently and as if they were paying attention all along.

"By the way that was an impressive display in the dojo. You're going to leave me in the dust if you keep it up,"

It was flattering to hear this, but his defeat earlier today was not forgotten by Shin."Thank you, but I still have a lot of work to do."He said."I got my ass handed to me a few seconds later by an intoxicated opponent."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2009)

"Thank you, but I still have a lot of work to do," Shin replies "I got my ass handed to me a few seconds later by an intoxicated opponent."

Kazuma chuckles but then shakes his head, "Hey that's nothing, see that cute red head over there in the front," Kazuma points at a girl who sits in the front, intently taking notes in a studious manner, "She made me look like a damn fool. And a Kido specialist too no less, truly embarrassing..." he says with hint of irony in his voice. 

Kazuma sighs and leans back in his chair, "I gotta tell ya I don't know about you but I'm tired of this theoretical stuff. I really want to test what I've learned in the field, see how good I really am...you know."  Much of this talk is bravado on Kazuma's part since he really isn't sure he wants this kind of life but he should at least find out where he stands and most importantly if he's suited for it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2009)

"And then I cut it in half!" Isac laughed. "Pff, You had a shield and could see them. I couldn't see them and i only had one fist to fight with." Neku gulped down his seventh bowl of ramen. "I also have a healing drink." Isac mocked. "Yeah yeah, Wait till i show you up. I'll have full body transformation! running around like Kamen rider!" 

Neku faked some boxing moves. "You'll run around like a mutant grasshopper?" Phones blinked. "I don't see why your so popular." Neku stuck his tongue out. "WILL YOU TWO SHUT UP!" Boss shouted. "It makes me sick.." He sat down on the counter. "YOU COMPLETELY IGNORE MY EXISTENCE!!!" The tiny hollow kicked a piece of salt. "Ah, Sorry boss." Isac laughed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 7, 2009)

"She made me look like a damn fool. And a Kido specialist too no less, truly embarrassing..."

"The only thing you should be embarrassed about is the fact you were surprised by that outcome."Shin replied, the brown haired replied in his wise but oh so quiet voice."I mean look at her, one glance is enough to to fall in love with her."The ever so hopeless romantic could simply not bring himself to fight with a lady, the many mesmerizing beauties SS held could all win him over like that....Insert snapping fingers sound....

"I'm so jealous of you though......"He trailed off, daydreaming about being so close to her.Even a beating from her would be hot in his opinion......Though as he much as he loved women in general he never was that succesful, it was almost if all the attractive females had plotted against him....Or was he just that ugly, no impossible with that epic hair he had.


"I gotta tell ya I don't know about you but I'm tired of this theoretical stuff. I really want to test what I've learned in the field, see how good I really am...you know."

Kazuma continued,seemingly oblivious of Shin's mental trip to a far better place.He snapped out of his daydreaming and actually managed to catch most of with his fellow student said to him."I would agree with you but......My lack of kido skills require someone capable of healing to be on standby close to my vicinity, for potential victims getting caught in the blast but mostly in order to ensure my own survival."It might've sounded like he was exagerating but he wasn't that far off really, he actually once blew the tip of his finger off while he was attempting to do a binding spell, yes a binding spell....Thank the Spirit King that the tip was reactached leaving only a minor scarring.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

"OI! Shin shut the hell up and pay attention!" yells the Instructor, "If you feel like being so disrespectful in my class then perhaps you believe that I have nothing more to teach you oh great Kido master," he says in a mocking tone that cuts like a knife, "Why don't you show us all a spell since you seem so talkative today. Perhaps you can show off your mastery of incantations!!!" he hollers at the student and then he grins the way a predator does when it has a weak prey cornered and in his sights. 

The instructor waves on Shin towards the front, "Don't be shy now!" he exclaims. 

Kazuma immediately puts his head down beneath his arms in a manner similar to a Meerkat retreats into his burrow when he spots a predator, "Sorry..." his muffled voice replies in a whisper towards Shin but he also can't suppress a chuckle at the same time.

"I CAN HEAR YOU KAZUMA YOU'RE NEXT!" yells the Instructor. 

Kazuma sighs, "Fuck..." he mutters.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2009)

After Ramen the two super humans make their way back to Isac's house-

"It's a long walk i know, But I've got some cool games if you want to try them out!" He laughed. "Hmm, I don't have any game systems except for an old dreamcast, might be nice to actually get to play a new generation!" Neku laughed as well. "Do you have three player games?" Boss sat on Isac's head rubbing his chin.

"Hmm? What's up boss you seem... well, normal i guess..." Isac mocked. "SHUT UP! I feel a presence.." Neku leaned into Isac and whispered. "He's like five inches high... what kind of presence is he going to feel...?" WHAM! Boss knocked Neku down. "DAMN!" Neku rubbed his cheek. "Wow Boss...." Isac blinked. "I'M SIX INCHES!"

Boss shouted proudly. "Ok ok.." Neku slowly stood up. "What presence do you feel." Neku still rubbed his cheek. "I think its bruised..." He thought to himself. "I don't know. It's weird yet familiar..." The hollow rubbed its chin.. mask...thing. "Weird yet familiar?" Isac questioned. "That doesn't make much sense.." 

WHAM! Boss slapped him. "Hey! how come you hit me harder!?" Neku shouted. "SHUT UP!" WHAM! Boss slapped the other one. "Go into that Alley!" The bug ordered. The two teens take a turn into an alleyway. All they see is garbage cans and trashbags, the occasional used tissue hanging off lids of.. who knows what.

"You felt the presence of rapists?" Neku commented. WHAM! "OW!" He rubbed his cheek. "The hell is this thing..." He looked at B.Uggy. "It's in the big trash can." He pointed to a large rectangular-"You mean it's in the dumpster." Isac spoke up. WHACK! "OW!" Isac rubbed his cheek and Neku snickered.

"Don't correct me kid!" Boss shouted."JUST CHECK THE CAN!" The two teens sighed and walked over to the dumpster. "Just some trashbags boss." Isac spoke out. "Wait." Neku narrowed his eyes. "Somethings moving..." He leaned in. "AAAH!!!" He quickly pulled back. "NEKU!!" Isac shouted. "I KNEW SOMETHING WAS IN THERE!!!" 

"What happened!?" Isac shouted again. "It... It..." Neku shuddered. "IT LICKED ME!" He laughed holding up a small brown puppy. "Aww. It's cute." Isac laughed. "You felt a dog boss. Nothing strange about it." Neku laughed. "No.. There's something very odd about it..." Boss thought to himself. 

"That pup's aura... It's completely wrong.." A strange black substance leaked from the puppy. "Why does this feel so familiar..." Boss rubbed his chin. "I think i'll name it Digger." Neku laughed. "Haha, T. Digger." Isac added. "T, for trash?" Neku laughed. "Pff. Have fun with your little puppy. BUT DON'T GO GETTIN MAD AT ME IF IT EATS YOU!" Boss shouted to Neku.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 8, 2009)

Drego stared at the beast.  "What the hell is that thing? Probably some kind of spirit beast.  I have to kill it.  Now!" Drego glanced back at Detective Mazuki.  The detective was reaching for his gun on the ground.  He didn't seem to notice the monster.  Drego fired a bullet into his head before pointing his gun in the direction of the beast.  

The spirit beast turned towards Drego when it heard the gunshot.  It growled and leaped at him.  Drego jumped out of the way and the beast smashed into the desk behind Drego, splintering it.  The beast turned towards Drego and roared.  The sound was deafening.  Drego covered his ears and dropped to his knees.  

The beast finished its roar and leaped at Drego once again.  Drego grabbed his gun and was about to fire when the beast smashed into him.   Drego was smashed onto the ground and he skidded several yards.  He could feel blood pouring out of the back of his head.  

"I will kill this thing.  And then I'll steal a shotgun and return to dumpster in peace."   Drego swiveled the gun at the beast's face and pulled the trigger.  The beast's clawed hand grabbed Drego's arm just as he was about to shoot, moving off his aim.  The bullet still the beast.  The beast roared in pain as the bullet tore through its stomach.  

*"AAARRRRRR!!!" * The force of the roar shattered all the windows in the station.  Desks and computers were violently pushed across the room.       

Blood was pouring out of Drego's ears.  He could barely hear anything.  Weakly he raised his gun once more and fired two shots at the beast's head.  In its damaged state,  the beast couldn't react in time.  
The bullets slammed into its head and the beast turned into bloody mist and disappeared.     

Before the spirit monster was killed, Drego had seen the prisoner ghost from before under the white mask.  "Strange... I guess ghosts can turn into monsters... No.  Ghosts are already monsters.  I have to kill them all! Every last one!"  Drego shouted with saliva and froth coming out of his mouth.  He could barely hear his own words because of the spirit monster's roar.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

Kazuma feels like an idiot for even initiating a conversation in class and feels slightly responsible, for the humiliation that Shin is likely to undergo. The young Shinigami raises his hand, "You know what Sensei, why don't I go first? I was doing most of the talking anyway..." Kazuma suggests.

The Instructor looks at Kazuma sternly and then shrugs with apathy, "If you want to be the first to the firing squad that's fine by me," the Instructor retorts. "How exciting..." mutters Kazuma sarcastically as he rises from his seat and strides towards the front of the class. 

Kazuma reaches the front and then turns around to face all the students that stare at him from the seats. Some look at Kazuma with sympathy but most snicker and whisper amongst their friends, probably betting on how severe the injuries will be when Kazuma inevitably screws up. Kazuma however, is not focused on any of this, instead he stares at Suzume over in the front row and he grins at her. The red head smiles back and then one of her girlfriends giggles and whispers something in her ear. Kazuma also notices Suzume's boyfriend sitting behind her.  

"So uh...." Kazuma looks at the Instructor nervously and rubs the back of his head, "Hmm...since we're indoors I suppose that an offensive spell wouldn't be suitable, would a simple binding spell suffice?" Kazuma asks hopefully because he has only ever practiced Binding spells in the field. 

The instructor nods, "How astute genius," he says with sarcasm, "Go ahead show the class your great mastery of binding spells, in fact why don't you try and bind me!" the Instructor says with a malicious grin. Everyone in the class chuckles and Kazuma sweatdrops but the young Shinigami sighs and nods, "Yes Sensei..." he mutters. 

Kazuma feels his insides churn and the nervousness causes a sheen of sweat to break out on his brow, he can feel all the eyes in the room boring on him. But then he looks at Suzume and he feels an inner defiance well up inside, _yeah I can do this_...he thinks. Kazuma takes a deep breath and points his right index finger at the Sensei. He takes another deep breath and focuses, concentrating the way he had practiced many times before. 

"Anytime oh Kido master..." derides the Sensei with his arms crossed. 

Here we go thinks Kazuma, *"Bakudo Number 1: Sai, Release!"*. Suddenly the crossed arms of the Sensei whip around violently of their own accord and interlock behind his back as if his wrists have been restrained by invisible handcuffs. "Whew!" Kazuma breathes a sigh of relief that the spell worked and grins like an idiot.

The Instructor nods at Kazuma, "Not bad, the incantation was rendered correctly and the execution was flawless..." then suddenly he casually breaks his hands free and crosses his arms again, "But it still needs work, now go sit down!" Kazuma bows and walks back to his seat in the back. As he passes by Suzume he smiles at her but then her boyfriend who sits behind her places his hand on her shoulder and grins at Kazuma.

"Asshole..." mutters Kazuma under his breath. I should've used him as my practice dummy he thinks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2009)

Later that night-

"Haha, Come on digger!" Neku was in his room playing with the brown puppy. "RUFF!" the small dog jumped on top of Neku."Good boy!" He laughed petting the puppy. "Yeah! That's a good boy!" He rubbed the dogs face playfully. "Rrrr... RUFF!" the dog tried to bite him. "HAHA! now you're playing pup!" 

With Isac-

"I'm telling you! that dog is EVIL!!" B.Uggy shouted. "What do you mean?" Isac threw his School uniform into a corner and began looking for some other clothes. "Ok, Let me explain it for you kid." Boss jumped up and pulled down a blank screen. "Wow. Where did you get that.... and when did you have time to install it...?" 

WHAM! "Now, A normal soul has a blue energy." He pressed a small red button on a small remote. There was a short clicking sound and a picture popped up on screen as the lights went out. "Wow... seriously did you do this when i was alseep?" Isac tried to find the projector. "See here!" whap. Boss smacked the screen with a long metal pointer.

"It looks like a rabbit.." Isac commented. "It is a plus soul whose energy is flowing out. Notice the color?" Boss asked. "It's blue."  Boss nodded. "Now this is the energy of a hollow." Boss pressed the button again. "It's purple." Boss nodded once more. "Now, This is the energy of the puppy." clicked the buttom once more. "It's black!"

Isac clapped. "Yes, good for you, you know your colors." WHAM! "A normal human is blue. A hollow is purple. So, What is black?" Isac shrugged. "BLACK IS EVIL YOU IDIOT!!!!" WHAM! "WELL HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW!?" Isac rubbed his cheek. "Because i was explaining why the puppy was evil." Boss rubbed the bridge of his nose.


----------



## silver samurai (Jan 8, 2009)

_A couple of hours later_
Prue sits on a bench outside a church, still trying to figure out what she saw. _"Im I going crazy.....what the hell was that thing and who was that guy fighting it?"_ Prue thought to herself. Maybe she was going crazy, this is the first time she has ever really saw something supernatural, or maybe she really one of those who can talk and see the dead. Soon she walked around the park a little and suddenly it started to rain, she ran to the quickest hotel she could find and as she approaches the hotel door, but hears a thunderclap as she takes hold of the handle. She started to Breathe cold air and felt a dark since of evil.  What?....What the hell is going on!? Prue said scaredly, Oh whats the matter girl?, said a voice, as prue turned around she saw a snake being with wings and red eyes ready to kill her, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Prue screamed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2009)

Later at night-

"YAWN!" Neku hopped into bed. "Night Digger..." He turned off the light and passed out. "Yaaawn." The puppy curled up into a ball and laid down it's head. "Night~" A strange voice seemed to come from the pup.

With Boss and Isac-

"WE'VE GOTTA GET OVER THERE BOSS!!!" Isac shouted. "Shut it kid. if the pups evil or if an evil spirit's taken it over it wont act now. It's gonna use Neku to find prey for it. when it's found a suitable amount it'll kill him and then everyone it considers its prey. Probably why it was in the dumpster, It's looking for it's next meal."

Isac sat down on his bed and gripped his hair. "Then.. what are we going to do.. It's gonna kill him..." Isac stared at the floor. "I don't want to lose my new friend Boss." He looked at the little hollow. "Hrm.. It is a problem.. Tell ya what. I'll go check in on something and you get some rest." Isac nodded. "I'll trust you boss." He sighed and laid back on his bed. 

"You better kid." B.Uggy lifted up Isac's window and hopped down to the street below. "Make sure you get a good nights sleep." A small purple portal formed in front of Boss, vanishing as he stepped inside. A few miles from Isac's home, Another portal forms in front of a shop. Boss opens the door, causing a bell to ring.

"eh? A customer this late?" A tall blond man with medium length hair and white pants yawns. "Oh, It's you boss." The man laughs. "How are you Kento?" Boss jumps onto a shelf. "Hm~ Been better. Not many shinigami pass by here. whatcha need?" He looks at the little hollow. "A tracker for black spirit." 

Kento scratches his head. "Black spirit eh? So. your talkin evil possession or some kind?" Boss nods. "The lives of many humans are at stake here Ken. Plus, I'll lose my free meal ticket!!" Kento laughed. "You always were more about food then help." He began walking off to a back room, "I'll find the tracker for you, just chill here."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 8, 2009)

Quietly, very quietly, Shin applauded Kazuma's  performance.the boy was quite grateful for the fact that he stepped up and took the attention away from the brown haired kido incompetent shinigami. Though he quickly sank away in his seat as much as he could, praying to the Spirit King to saved. Though he was expecting very little to come of it this he hoped that the teacher would forget all about him so that he wouldn't be forced to reattach anymore bodyparts.....At least today.

If he could just sit this class out without drawing anymore attention to himself then he could escape unharmed.....If not then he would just have to hope his kido spell would be a little more successful then it usually would be, slightly maiming the teacher should be enough to prevent the teacher of ever thinking of letting Shin perform a kido inside a classroom again.

His hand, still baring the scarring from that dreadful attempt at performing a simple binding spell, reached for his text book and he opened the book on the page containing the incantation of the Binding spell. This one, the easiest of binding spells, only forced few to call out it's incantation entirely but if Shin was to have any success he would have to resort to learn the entire incantation by heart in that little time he had before the teacher's attention was focused on him again.

Now if only his mind could begin to comprehend these confusing sentences.
"Unseen grip of t......"He mumbled quietly before he frowned and pulled the book closer to his eyes, incapable of deciphering the rest of the incantation."Rondanini???"This was bad, he barely could say that outloud without stuttering, even with the text write in front of him.....All he could do was pray and hope he wouldn't be executed for unintentionally taking out an entire class' worth of students.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2009)

Kazuma takes his seat feeling quite proud indeed _but don't get ahead of yourself_ he thinks _that was the most simplest Binding spell that there is_. He had been tempted to try out Number 8 but the last time he had used it out in the large backyard of his home he had paralyzed himself by accident and remained motionless for nearly 2 hours. Kazuma shudders as he remembers how his trollish littler sister had tortured him  while he was paralyzed (though in her mind it was just all in fun, that is if coating one's brother with super glue and chicken feathers can be considered "fun"). In the end his mother had to release him from the spell and it was utterly embarrassing to say the least. Kazuma refused to eat chicken for the rest of that month and jumped at the sight of the birds. 

The young Shinigami leans back in his chair and sighs as he looks over at Suzume and then at her boyfriend who has a possessive hand over her shoulder. For the rest of the class, instead of thinking about Kido he runs over many scenarios in his head over how he can play the spoiler in that little relationship.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

Surely it was not night already? The corridors were darker than they should have been.  He knew the area only vaguely, it was used as a sparring area for testing those trying to become full Shinigami or something like that.  He was passing by a number of empty sparring rooms, in the dim light weapons and equipment could be seen hanging onto the walls. They were all as quiet as death.

He was lost. His frantic, and in retrospect over the top, run had been unchanelled and he had allowed his feet to guide the way. Excitement had got the better of him. Still, the place was vaguely familiar so there was a chance he was close to getting back to the dormitories. It was about time though-he had been busy pretty much all day.

He was peering into each room as he strolled past, apprehension being overpowered by curiosity. Each room looked to be the same. A mat, equipment. Except one had a person in it. He paused, surprised to see a figure standing alone in the dark in one of the rooms. Another shock of surprise ran through him. The figure standing with his back to him was Laurel.

“Laurel?”

The bigger man turned. “What are you doing around here Tylos?”

Tylos relaxed seeing that it was, indeed, his friend and not a very similar looking stranger. “I am lost to be honest. Got a bit excited after I learned a spell-oh yeah, I was going to tell you that.”

“That’s good,” Laurel looked away as he said it.

“Yeah so now you and Rose have even more to fear from me I guess.” He laughed, but cut it short when Laurel did not join in. “Are you okay? You have been acting a bit, well, funny all day. Rose noticed it too.”

Laurel turned to a wall and took down to bokkens, threw one to Tylos. “Fight me.”

“Er...okay,” Tylos and Laurel had fought against each other plenty of times. Laurel was not that talented with swords and nine times out of ten the victory would go to Tylos. At a few points he even beat both Rose and Laurel at the same time, but it was not an experience he would not like to repeat. Why was Laurel challenging him to a duel now?

They both took up a stance and Tylos squinted, trying to see more than just an outline in the darkness. He could not see anything though and when Laurel moved he was caught off-guard.

The hit had come with more power than anything he had felt before. Was this Laurel? Wincing, he stood and retook up the stance he previously had. He could see the second hit coming but it came with such speed and at such an angle he was powerless to stop it. It landed and it felt like his whole body screamed.

He dropped his practise sword and dived at his opponent. Hand to hand he was perhaps better at combat than he was with a sword. It would be good to catch Laurel off-guard too, he hoped. He ducked and weaved randomly, having lost track of his opponent’s weapon, in hopes that Laurel was having as much trouble with the darkness as he. The shockwaves of a strike could be felt on the top of Tylos’s head and he knew his opponent had misjudged a strike. There would be an opening.

His fist met meat and he heard Laurel grunt. “Hadou #4, Byakurai!” The lightning lit up the room before it hit Laurel in the chest. Barely a flicker passed over his opponent’s passive face.

Tylos retreated a few steps and cursed. His opponent had bled into the darkness, vanished. He kept moving but he could not regain sight of him. A blow came, somehow blocked by Tylo’s arm.  A second connected. Then a third. Tylos dropped to the floor and he saw Laurel’s feet step out of the shadows and walk off. He tried to call out but no more than a whisper passed his lips.

What the hell just happened?

He lay there for a few moments and tried to recover his breath. Laurel had never demonstrated a hint that he was capable of such power. He had not even flinched under a close range dose of white lightning. Sure, he still needed to practise the spell but it should have at least hurt. The speed and skill and strength had been crushing. Was that Laurel at all that he had fought?

As his breathing calmed again he felt a force pinning him to the ground. Breathing became laboured. He struggled to a sitting position. What was this? With difficulty he turned his head upwards. A new figure stood over him.

It was spirit pressure. Enormous spirit pressure keeping him pinned down. The figure, white hair and aquiline features, leaned down to be on eye level with him.

“Where is the Nova Stone?” The new comer hissed.

“W-w-who?”

“Stupid child.” The man straightened up and walked to the door. He paused as he reached it. “You picked your friends badly it seems. Enjoy the time before you come crawling to me.” He left.

And he could breathe clearly again. He realised he was shaking. Tylos lay back down and stared at the roof, unable to think clearly. Unable to think at all.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 9, 2009)

Drego headed into the police armory.  The building was eerily quiet.  The only sound that Drego could hear was the sound of his own breath.  He quickly searched the room for a shotgun.  "Shotgun, shotgun, shotgun... Where are you? Come on..." 

After several minutes of searching, Drego could not find one shotgun.  "This is a goddamn police armory! Why the hell aren't there any shotguns?" He kicked a box of ammo.  "This'll do, I guess." Drego hoisted up an M16 an slung it on his back.        

Before he left, Drego took several extra ammo magazines and stuffed them in his pockets.  He decided to crawl through the window in order so that he wouldn't have to enter the room with all of the dead police officers.  "I'm not going through there." Drego shattered a window and hoisted himself through before heading back to his dumpster.   

If Drego had stayed for a few more minutes, he would have seen why there were no shotguns.  Two black trucks marked SWAT pulled up to the police station.  Around a dozen SWAT members jumped out of each truck.  They were all heavily armed with shotguns and assault rifles.  

Two of the policemen were holding a prisoner.  There was a bag over his head and he was cuffed.  When ever he made a move, a jolt of electricity moved through the handcuffs.  It didn't seem to hurt the prisoner at all.  Two other SWAT members had their guns trained on the prisoner as they entered the police station.     

_Karakura Town sewers..._ 

A short man with dark brown hair was running through slime, muck and garbage.  There was a katana strapped to his back.   Blood was pouring from his forehead and he was holding his side.  The man glanced backwards and stopped.  "I lost them... good."   

The short man headed to a small hole in the wall.  He entered his fist and took a deep.  He gnashed his teeth together as his body convulsed.  Finally, the small hole expanded into entryway.   The man looked back and forth to make sure no one was watching him and headed on through.  The entryway sealed behind him.    

The short man arrived in an area of pure blackness.  There were only two things that he could see: A man chained to a post in front of him and a chunk of the sewer wall behind him.  "My lord..." the short man addressed the man chained to the post.   

_"Yes?"_ the voice resonated throughout the blackness.  "Lanfield caught on to us... They got Baird."  _"Were you followed?"_ "No.  Lanfield is working with the police now, they sent a SWAT team to get us.  We would have killed them, but Lanfield was there as well." _"It doesn't matter.  I think I've found a potential replacement for Baird."_ "My lord?" _"It's none of your business.  The Joining will be completed soon.  There cannot be any problems.  Find Baird and kill him.  He might give Lanfield all of our information." _ "Yes my lord." The short man bowed, turned and left.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2009)

WHACK! "OW!" Isac sat up rubbing his cheek. "What the hell?" He looked around. "Congratulations!" Confetti fell from the ceiling."Seriously.. where does he get this stuff." Isac sweatdropped. "SHUT IT!" WHAM! "You should be more grateful. I got you a high end super special TRACKING DEVICE!!!" Boss held up an old cellphone from the 1980's. 

"That.. that thing is like.. 230 years old." Isac blinked. WHAM! Boss hit him over the head with the phone. "It tracks bad spirits." He commented. "You gotta put spiritual energy into it for it to work, But it should show you a 3-d map of Karakura town." He then tossed the phone to Isac. "So, I put spirit into it. It shows me a big map.. then what?"

He braced himself for the hit. "You track down the spirit and take it out." Boss spoke normally. "Huh?" Isac looked around. "So.. It's that simple huh...?" Boss nodded. "Coo-" WHAM! "Don't ask obvious questions!!!" The tiny hollow shouted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2009)

"Hmm...and do you think that the candidates that we've selected are ready for this test?" asks a middle aged looking Shinigami wearing a flowing gray haori style cloak over black robes. Utsuro Kuragari, Commandant of the Shinigami Academy sits behind his desk with his hands clasped in front of his face and he stares at his subordinate with piercing gray eyes.

"Eh who can say for sure..." responds a younger Shingami with a shrug, who stands at attention in front of the Commandant. The sword hilt of his Katana peeks out from his sash. "But this is the only way to find out who is ready and who is not obviously."

The Commandant opens a beige folder and looks over the profiles of the candidates with an unimpressed face, "This lot seems to be a bunch of underachievers....not one standout among them," he remarks with a sigh, _well frankly neither was the last generation either_ he thinks privately. Utsuro waves his hand casually, "Very well inform the candidates and begin the test at your leisure. Keep me informed of their progress."   

The younger Shinigami bows respectfully towards the Commandant, "As you wish," and he strides out of his office.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 10, 2009)

Dai had eventually arrived at a house and slowly crept towards the front door.

_"If I'm quiet enough, hopefully, Mom won't notice I've come back home."_

He reached out to the doorknob and turned it slowly.  You could heard the faint click of the door unlocking and the hinges creaked as Dai pushed forward.  He pressed his eye against the crack of the door to make sure nobody was in the hallway.  
"So far so good."  
He took off his shoes, opened the door slowly, and tiptoed inside.  He then turned around and slowly began shutting the door.  His heart began beating faster and faster.  The door made a slight click as Dai finally shut the door.  
"Phew..." 
He turned around. 
"Made it without anyone noti-"
"HI BIG BROTHER~~"

Dai jumped back and pressed his back against the door.  It almost felt as if his heart exploded.

"Dammit Mawari!  You scared the shit out of me."
She looked upset and stared back at the floor.
"Sorry..."

She was Dai's sister, Mawari.  She took after her mother mostly.  She was 8 years old, has shoulder-lenghted blond hair and blue eyes.  Most of the time, she was wearing a faint pink shirt with white pants.  Like her mother, she her spirit awareness is quite high.  In this field, she was far superior to Dai, however, she has yet to show any Quincy abilities.

Tears began forming in her eyes.
"Shhhhh, don't get upset.  I'm not mad.  Just be quiet for a bit."  
He got down on one knee and held his sister by her shoulders.  
"Don't tell mom I'm here until I wash up.  The last thing I need is her finding out tha-"
Mawari seemed to have noticed a scent and began sniffing.
"Brother.... were you-"
"Thats exactly why I need you to be quiet for now.  The last thing I need is mom finding out-"
A voice came from behind.
"You were fighting a hollow?"

Dai went silent with a shocked look on his face.  He slowly turned his head and noticed a woman's head sticking out of a doorway.  She had blond hair that was tied up.  She had blue eyes and was also wearing glasses.  Dai turned around and stood up quickly, scratching the back of his head.

"Whatareyoutalkingabout?Lookatthetime.Gottotakeashower.Notimetotalk."
"My little boy defeated another hollow!?"
Her eyes lit up.
"Oh god."
"I'm so proud~"

She ran out with her arms up in the air.  In one hand, you could see a wooden spoon covered in tomato sauce in one of her hands.  She then began to give Dai a big hug and let out an occasional squeal.  Her name was Luna.  She was a a middleaged woman of European decent.  She wore a sky-blue shirt and jeans as well as a light white jacket.  She was quite fit for her age due to the fact that she actively hunts out hollows in her spare time.  She was a Quincy and taught Dai everything he knew about spirits and hollows.  She wears her emotions on her sleeve and is also quite air-headed.

"My boy, the Quincy!  Grandpa would be so proud."
"Dai is so cool~"  Mawari decided to join in on the hug as well.
"What are you talking about.  I didn't do anything today."
"But brother, you smell just like a hollow."
He glared at his sister.
"Thanks Mawari.... thanks..."
"You're welcome." She replied with a warm smile.
"Ungh...."
The two then released Dai from the death-hug.
"Now Dai, don't go and try to lie to your mother like that.  I may be getting older, but my senses are as sharp as ever."
She then notices that he had smeared tomato sauce all over Dai and Mawari.
"Oops, sorry.  Anyway, my boy,  you wreak of hollow."
_"Damn she's good."_
"You know, you've shown a lot of potential to become a great Quincy, but that spiritual awareness of yours..." She began to shake her head in disappointment, "...you must get it from your father."  She gave him a big smile and laughed.
"Big brother, tell us all about it!"
"Ungh... I'd rather not..."
"Don't be mean to your little sister."
"But-"
Luna grabbed Dai by the shoulder, dragged him to the living room , and forcefully sat him down in the arm chair.  Then she and Mawari sat down on the floor cross-legged and looked up at Dai with wide and hopeful eyes.

"Now.  Tell us all about it."
"Yea~"
"Why me?..."
He let out a big sigh and reluctantly told his story.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2009)

"RAAAAAARRRRRRGHHH!!!" growls a giant three headed Insectoid looking Hollow. It has eight deadly pincer like legs and a long whip like tail that protrudes out the back out of which a green liquid drips to the ground sizzling as it makes contact. The Hollow is forcibly constricted by a giant glowing circle that keeps it secured to the ground. Two Shinigami stand on each side of the monster with their hands pointed at it, concentrating with concerted effort. 

"OI, OI! Keep that sucker secured!" yells Rondel at the two Kido users, "If one of these things somehow get loose in outer Rukongai then the Commandant is going to have my ass for this!" Rondel one of the Chief Instructors at the Academy points at four other Hollows who are also binded. They had all been freshly caught from the Human realm and transported here via a secure portal. 

"RAAAAAARRRRRRGHHH!!!"

One of the Kido users looks at Rondel doubtfully, "Uh isn't it a bit extreme to be throwing this one at mere Students!?" he asks Rondel. 

Rondel laughs and shakes his head, "Oh this good looking fellow over here, hehe, he's only a last minute surprise in case the trainees somehow, (and boy does he mean somehow), beat the other four easily..." 

The Kido user rolls his eyes, "Geez you're sadistic..." he mutters in response. 

"That I am!" exclaims Rondel, "OKAY LET'S MOVE THESE FELLOWS TO THEIR POSITIONS!!" 

"RAAAAAARRRRRRGHHH!!!"

"Aw shut the fuck up!" yells Rondel.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2009)

"It's....... SCHOOOOOLLLLL TIIIMMMMEEEE!!!!!" Asano shouted. "WHAM!" Neku spun and kicked his dad's face, sending him into a wall. "HAHA! You've been taught well." He rubs his cheek. "But you are a hundred years too early to defeat your fath-" WHACK! Neku opened his door, hitting his dad in the face. "Er..." THUD! Asano fell to the floor. 

"Time for a shower." Neku smiled, Digger following closely behind. "Hmm?" He looked down at the puppy, it seemed to be staring intently at where Neku's father was. "What's up digger?" He asked. "Ruff!" The pup turned its head and smiled at him. "Aw, Good pup." He smiled back. After a quick shower and a change of clothes he made his way to Hanatasu high.

"NEKUUUUU~~~~" Max waved wildly. "HOW ARE YOU!!!!!!! URGH!" Neku stopped Max's wild charge with his foot. "Down Max, Down. Good boy, Here's a treat." He jokingly tossed Max a dog bone. "Haha." Holder laughed sarcastically. "So what are you doing?" He looked over Neku, "There's a puppy on your head." He commented.

"I know. There's a bruise on your neck." Neku spoke. "Hehe, It is no bruise. Max holder... is no more." He took a triumphant pose, Cape blowing in the wind. "Ok." Neku was now twenty feet ahead of Max. "HEYHEY HEY!!!" Max fumbled to catch up to Neku. "I MADE OUT WITH A GIRL!!!" Max cheered. "I found a puppy." Neku laughed.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 10, 2009)

“You’re part of class 3B right?”

He nodded at the stranger, dead to the world. Lifelessness and thoughtless passed through his head again and again. Events flashed past his eyes distorted. He had no idea where he was or where he was going: he just kept walking. The stranger’s questions were muffled as if there was a sheet of glass between them. His own replies were the same and there seemed to be little in the way of anything beyond automatic replies.

“Yeah.”

“Shouldn’t you be taking part in the test right now? Oh by the way, Shark was looking for you.”

“The drunkard?”

“Best go see what he wants at some point. Good luck.”

“Thanks?” The last two words bothered him. Good luck? He stopped and glanced around in time to see the edge of a cloak drifting around the corner. The voice had been familiar-where from though? Why good luck? Still, at least it had snapped him out of the initial shock.

One thing was perceivable with a vivid clarity: Laurel was in trouble. Big trouble, the spirit pressure he had felt had been ridiculously high. Strong enough to pin down Tylos with its presence. There was no way that Laurel could take that kind of an opponent even if his skills had been hidden.

What else of Laurel had remained hidden? What of the Laurel that he knew was not a lie? Questions trickled in his mind like blood from a wound. They could wait: well, they would have to. Only once they had seen through this would he really get the heat from Laurel on what the hell was going on. He should try and find Rose and tell her what had happened. It pained him to have her mixed up in what was potentially dangerous but he was not stupid enough to imagine she would not get mixed up in it all.

Good Luck? He needed it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2009)

Max and Neku were half way to school when-"HAHA! Heard you got your ass kicked neku!!!" A female voice shouted. "Ugh. It's yankee." Max slapped his face. "I find her personality and zest for life refreshing and new." Neku commented, looking directly at Max with an odd look. "What's that look for...." Max asked.

*"UGH!"* an arm wrapped around both men. "Hehehehe, Hows it goin!" A girl with medium slicked back brown hair, Green eyes and the sleeves of her uniform rolled up grinned. "Pretty good Eri." Haruko Eri, Classmate and friend of Max and Neku, Nicknamed "Yankee." Because of her attitude and the fact that she always gets into a fight.

Secretly, She has a crush on Neku. Publically, Max hates her very being. "Hey there's a puppy on your head." Eri blinked. "Oh really? You should be a detective Haruko." Max rolled his eyes. "You wanna fight punk!?" Eri narrowed her eyes. "Sigh..." Neku stepped between the two. "Max you on the right, Eri you on the left. An never inbetween shall the two meet."

"Hmph." Eri folded her arms. "NYAH!" Max pulled down his eyelid and stuck his tongue out. "So what's its name?" Eri asked. "T. Digger." Neku replied. *"T. Digger?"* Max and Eri asked. "Trash Digger, I found it in the trash." They stopped walking. "Did... Did you bathe it...?" Max questioned. "It could be carrying sars or something!" Eri responded.

"URGH! I'M INFECTED!!!" She fell to the ground holding her neck. "I SEE THE LIGHT!!! MOM! DAD! I'M COMING HOME!!" She reached out with her right hand, keeping her left hand on her neck. Gave a gurgle then "Guhh..." went limp. "You're mom is the school nurse and your dad is a buisnessman.  They aren't dead." Max shook his head.

Neku simply held up a piece of paper with the number 6 on it. "Damn. I was going for atleast an 8." Eri rubbed her chin. "I felt the screams before death a tad over the top." Neku commented. Eri shrugged and walked back up to the too. "So what's new with you Eri?" Neku asked. "My breasts grew again. I need to buy some new Bras."

She adjusted herself. "We don't need to know that!!" Max shouted. "See, this is why you'll always be a holder." Eri blinked. "So..They're a little over a C now.." Neku thought to himself. "I'll have you know this is a hickey!!!" Max shouted. "Bull you got in a fight and you want to play it off like you got lucky!" Eri came back.

"I think i have a rock in my shoe." Neku looked down. "It's probably just my imagination though."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2009)

Notices have already been sent to the Instructors. 13 students who have been deemed eligible and ready to test themselves in a rigorous survival test will shortly be notified and sent immediately to the battle grounds that have been prepped in advance. The students performances will go a long way towards deciding their future aspirations and goals. 
*
In a random Kido class filled with mostly bored students...*
An instructor walks back and forth lecturing his students, "Binding Spell 8 is a particularly tricky spell to get right at..." Suddenly the class door slides open and a Shinigami walks towards the Instructor handing him a note and whispering something to him. The Instructor nods and the Shingiami leaves the classroom. 

Everyone in the class perks up with avid interest at the break in the monotony. "Maybe Sensei finally got sacked..." whispers a hopeful student. 

"I heard that whelp!!" yells the Instructor, glaring at the student, he clears his throat and begins to announce several names, "Shin Yagami, Shark Kyomasuki, Kazuma Shiranui, Noboru Akira, Suzune Eiko, Dan Ryo, Wyatt Kurosaki, Atarashi Hayato...please report to the front gate of the Academy where you will be given further instructions. That is all and that means leave  now and quietly! I have a class here to conduct you know..."

At the front gate Rondell waits for the selected students, or victims as he likes to call these poor souls who are about to get the shock of their lives.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 11, 2009)

"Thank you great king of Seiretei!"Shin exclaimed loudly, a little too loudly when he was excused from this sleep inducing class.What he had forgotten was that he would eventually have to return and the teacher's glare made it obvious it wouldn't be a lesson that would be enjoyable for Shin.

As quickly as he could he exited the class, taking a few seconds to let his felow 'chosen ones' catch up to him before asking."Did I miss an announcement or something?"He asked the group."Or are you guys just as lost as me?"The confused Shinigami shuffled his light-brown brown hair, which was his tell of being confused.

Well whatever this thing was, they were supposed to do, had to be important since they were missing class because of it and most importantly Shin wouldn't have to sit there for another oh so mind numbingly hour.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2009)

with Isac-

"Damn it man!" WHAM! Boss slapped Isac. "Fix the tracker!!!" He shouted. "I don't know how to put spirit into this thing!!" Isac shouted at Boss. "It's easy. You just flow spirit into it you idiot!" Isac sighed. "If i knew how to do it i would Boss, But i only know how to use my pins and that's pretty much swing, block and chug!!"

WHACK! "I don't have enough spiritual power to use this tracker for long kid! you gotta do it!!" Isac held the phone and tried to think of his pins. "..." Nothing happened. "I CAN'T DO IT!!!" He shouted, throwing the phone on the ground, Suddenly. "Beep!" A light went off and a map appeared on the ground. "YOU DID IT!!!" Boss cheered.

"... Why is it they always work after you smack them...?" Isac thought to himself. "Look! he's heading to school! Crap... this is bad. If that creature makes it to a highschool..." Boss trailed off. "Then it's going to have an all you can eat buffet on the table?" Boss nodded. "We've gotta hurry! You can't let Neku get to school no matter what!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 11, 2009)

When Kazuma hears his name announced he does a double take at the Sensei and scratches his head, "Well that was unexpected," he mutters  to himself with disbelief, "I wonder if we're in trouble or something..."

Kazuma also hears Suzume's name announced and he does a somersault of joy on the inside and when her boyfriend's name isn't called a nuclear explosion of happiness erupts in his brain. _YES!!!!! Now's my chance_, he thinks. As Kazuma exits quickly and quietly out the door he trails closely behind Suzume and turns back and winks at her boyfriend who glares back at Kazuma. 

Shin speaks up as the small group makes their way towards the front gate. "Did I miss an announcement or something?" he asked the group, "Or are you guys just as lost as me?"

Kazuma shrugs at Shin showing that he is just as dumbfounded, "I guess this is some sort of surprise test is my best guess," replies Kazuma.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2009)

"Shin Yagami, Shark Kyomasuki, Kazuma Shiranui, Noboru Akira." Akira had been paying attention somewhat during class. He liked kidou class, He normally didn't get called on and he was able to sit far far far in the back. But now... These words. Noburu Akira were spoken, That's his name! "That's my name!"Normally, Students would be happy to be called out for a "Special" summons.

But, Akira hated these. He's not big on people, in fact he's terrified of people. what they think, what they say. Mostly what they think and say about him. He's too shy for this sort of thing! Every letter of his name "Noburo Akira" It felt like a dagger being stabbed into his back. "N." URGH! "O" GUH! "B" UUUURR!!! "URO!! "GURAAAH!!! "AKI" NNNG! "RA!!!" fuu. "HEY! Where's Akira!?" The instructor shouted.

"If they don't see me. I'm not here. If they don't see me. I'm not here." Akira was huddled up in the fetal position. "You can do it Akira!!!" A voice screamed inside his head. "Oh.. It's you sword." Akira commented. "HMPH~ I HAVE A NAME ITS ~~~~" Akira sighed. "Sorry, But i can't hear your name." He felt crushed under a great depression.

"Just go out there Akira!! We can do it!!" He heard the voice cheer for him. "I know we can... But it's embarassing.. Do you want everyone to see us fail?" He asked. "ehh??? people will be watching me!? they didn't say my name~" The voice pouted. "I dun wanna go." It said depressed. "See!!" Akira shouted to it.

"THERE YOU ARE!" The intructer popped his head under Akira's desk. "AAAHHHH!!!!" Akira jumped up and bumped his head in shock. "Ow!!" The teacher dragged him out by the ear. "Now get going! No time to be afraid you want to be a Shinigami right!!!" He yelled at Akira. "Who is that guy?" Some students murmer. "I don't think i've seen him before." A few others speak out.

With Neku-

"Hmm. there's something odd about that puppy." Haruko rubbed her chin. "Nothing odd about the pup." Neku responded. "Grr... Why do we have to walk with her." Max brooded. "HE'S OVER THIS WAY!!" Boss shouted."NEKU!!!" Isac run out of an alley. "Eh..? It's a cat..." Boss sweatdropped. "THIS CHEAP PIECE OF CRAP!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

"Ahh! I was asleep again!"

Erin probably could have exclaimed that slightly less loudly, so as to avoid drawing the attention of everyone around her.

She blushed slightly, lowering her eyes as her sensei continued to stare. Erin suffered from narcolepsy, meaning that her internal clock was, in a word, screwy. This made it quite difficult for her to meet anything resembling a deadline, despite her personal nature being to prefer order of lists and times and such.

To be fair, she _had_ been reading a book on Kidou, in her efforts to improve in that region, and was beginning to feel confidence in the first five Hado. Of course, most of this reading had been done in the dead of night, and most of her catch up on sleep had been during class time. Go figure.

"Perhaps, Ms. Aslath," her sensei was dangerously quiet, and Erin was beginning to try and melt through her chair to escape, "you would show us the results of the no-doubt stunning amount of study you've done, which has led you to feel yourself entitled to sleep during my classes."

"Uuuhm," Erin floundered for words, hoping to come up with something that would get her out of this situation, preferably with as little display as possible, "I've been studying Kidou," she began to speak, figuring that being upfront was probably the best method at the moment, "and am confident in the first five Hado now."

"Good, do the seventh," Erin's instructor replied swiftly.

"Eeeeeh?" Erin gaped slightly, quite put off by the sudden request.

"The seventh Hado," the sensei continued, waving his hand absently towards the board behind him, which suddenly had the incantation written across it, "use it, then tell me about it. _Bakudo Two: Wall._"

_Wall_ was perhaps the most temperamental of all Kidou; Bakudo and Hado combined. In the simplest of terms, it was a straight sheet of Reiatsu, nothing more. But with skill, and with strength, it could become harder than steel, denser than could be believed. Luckily for Erin, it was only a light sheen of Reiatsu here, nothing she couldn't break, provided she got the Hado right. That was the problem.

What was the Reiatsu shape of _Breaker_, the seventh Hado? Erin didn't know this, and without knowing the shape she was meant to form her Reiatsu into, it was a challenge to even form the Kidou, let alone use it. The incantation she was using was designed to shape the Kidou, to help those not proficient enough to use it without the chant. She would have to analyse the effect of each word, and figure out the shape of her Reiatsu on the fly. Her hand twitched slightly as she withdrew her glasses case, flicking them out and onto her face. She studied the words over and over, trying to memorise their pattern. That was a gift she was thankful for, the skill to absorb new information rapidly.

Raising her right hand up, she pointed two fingers forward, curling the other three to form a second point below them. She did not know to do this by learning, only by instinct, by shape, by the subconscious drive all Shinigami were given from the steel and soul at their waists.

A sudden moment of realism swept over Erin as she realised she was standing amidst her classmates about to do one of the highest Kidou they had been taught. She nearly stumbled at this, but her sensei barked an order at her and she stood straight again.

"If you don't try it, you'll have failed either way. I've seen enough from you to know it won't kill you, at the least."

Comforting? No. Convincing? Enough.

_"Freeze, chilled by the wind of fate. Shatter, by the fire of the soul. Hado Seven: Breaker!"_

Blue-white, as common Reiatsu was, formed a small orb, minuscule even, in the crook of Erin's outstretched hand. It launched, somewhat, but at no respectable velocity. Erin wasn't paying attention however, too busy shaking her hand to try and dislodge the small shards of ice and remove the burning chill from her skin.

Everyone's attention had turned on Erin as she waved her hand about, blowing on it, wrapping it in her robe and generally trying to stop it from being so dammed cold. In fact, the only person still watching Erin's Hado, which was still moving across the room towards the second Bakudo, was Erin's sensei. When it did hit the Bakudo, it spread out across it, before shattering into shards of ice that dissolved into lazy trails of Reiatsu. The noise of the shattering drew back the attention of the class.

"Erin, the second half of your test," her sensei waved his hand absently, "tell me about the Hado you just used."

"Uuhhhm," Erin was still waving her chilled hand about, but thought on the question. "Breaker," she began, "is formed by an orb of Reiatsu which swirls in to the centre of the orb, before exiting from the orb in the direction it came from, providing its thrust. When it comes into contact with a Reiatsu source, it freezes, using the Reiatsu of what it touches to maintain the frost. Once the Reiatsu is used up, it shatters and dissolves into ambient Reiatsu. It can be broken away from whatever it hits by a surge of Reiatsu powerful enough to overload it and cause it to vanish without shattering."

"And why are the rest of you not taking notes on this?" the sensei spread his arms wide as a gesture to the class, who hurridly began to note down how _Breaker_ was performed.

Erin's sensei continued to study her. She had not shown a natural flair for Kidou, and being bitten by her own Hado showed there was much left to be learned. Nor had it been that powerful, the _Wall_ Bakudo was weak enough to be shattered by simply looking at it too hard. But the Hado had lasted abnormally long without touching another source, showing that Erin's Reiatsu was extremely stable. That was a feature important in Shinigami. She might just have a gift, if it was raised correctly. As it was, that was her only redeeming feature. On second thoughts, the sensei gave her one more feature. She was smart.

"Erin," he motioned to her, "There's a group of Shinigami at the front gate of the academy, go join them, would you."

"Yes sir!" Erin hastily bustled about, grabbing her stuff and disappearing out the door, folding her glasses back into her case as well. She wasn't entirely sure what she was walking into, but it couldn't be worse than the scrutiny of her silent yet fearsome sensei, could it?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2009)

Rondell waits patiently at the front gate of The Academy with his arms crossed. He stares across the calm and serene looking school grounds and smirks, so very different from the slums of Rukongai. He wears the standard black robes of a Shinigami and the glittering hilt of a Katana blade peeks out from a crimson sash that goes across his waist. After a couple of minutes several nervous looking students begin filtering out of the main entrance towards Rondell's location. 

He looks at these so called promising candidates with a dubious face, they look like they're marching towards their executions he notices with amusement and frankly he doesn't blame them. Last year they had lost two students in this particular exercise and there had been protests to end these kinds of so called "barbaric" tests but the old Commandant had held firm, _"We need graduates who are battle ready and field tested, not masters of mere theory!"_ the old man had told the Central 46. 

Rondell waves the students towards his location, "OI! Over here, c'mon now don't be shy!" he calls out. The 13 students gather in front of Rondell with questioning and confused faces. Rondell stares each of the students in the face trying to take stock of each of them, discerning which one's are the most likely to make it. 

"Good afternoon everyone my name is Rondell Hinamoto, and I'm one of the Chief Instructors here at the Academy. You all must be wondering why you've been called here so suddenly?" he asks in a clear and confident voice and several students nod, "Well the answer is simple really. We here at the Academy pride ourselves on making sure that our students are not only trained to the fullest extent in theory but also fully trained in putting that theory into practice! When one of the Captains from the Gotei 13 come to our Academy wanting to see our most promising students we want to show them the baddest and the best potential Shinigami that we have to offer!" 

Rondell walks closely towards the students and grins at each of them, "And towards that end the 13 of you have been deemed worthy to test out what you have learned in a real world battle simulation involving active and feral opponents." 

One of the students with a particularly befuddled look on his face raises his hands. "Yes?" Rondell asks. "Uh could you translate that sir..." he asks timidly. 

Rondell chuckles slightly, idiot he thinks there's always one, "Translation is that you 13 candidates will be dropped into the outer forests bordering Rukongai with 4 extremely hungry and annoyed Hollows running loose. And all you'll have to defend yourselves with are your wits and each other!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 12, 2009)

"And I am under the assumption that this trial will be heavily monitored by trained Shinigami who will intervene if the situation looks bleak, right?"

Erin said it, but she didn't believe it. She already knew the answer, judging by the smile on Rondell's face.

"When is it?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2009)

Rondell looks over at the female student as if he has just noticed her, "Hmm?" he looks at the woman's face, "Oh yes Miss Aslath, this test will be heavily monitored by myself and several other Instructors. Should anything get out of hand I can assure you that we will be there to put things in order. Also the Kido Corps has graciously provided us several of their members to keep the Hollows penned into a roughly 900 meter enclosure within the Forest." 

This however is only a half truth, true he and three other Instructors will be watching closely but they will not be able to be everywhere at once and Rondell fully is prepared for the fact that he and his colleagues may not be able to arrive in time to save any endangered students.  

Then Rondell smirks at Elza, "And as for when the test begins...well it begins now." The Shinigami instructor reaches into one of his robe pockets and produces 13 blindfolds and hands them out to the Students. 

"Please put these on," he tells them, and not in an asking tone either.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

Akira's heart beats like a machine gun. "Hollows? Tests? The forest... I... I can't be that forest right? Haha... There's... There's no way its that forest. Ha..ha..ha..." He laughed nervously inside his own mind. "Ok... Just... a little fight with four hollows... I.. I only have a binding spell and a sword... Ok..." He looks himself over. "I'm gunna die!!!" He drops to his kness and cries without saying a word to anyone.

"Oi! Kid... Uh, What was your name again." Rondell asked. "A...A....A....A..." Akira couldn't get the word out. "Right, Akira." Rondell rubbed his chin. "The file said he was a bit shy, but damn." Akira slowly stood up, knees shaking. "YOU CAN DO IT AKIRA~ I BELIEVE IN YOU~~" A voice shouted inside his head. " I'll try sword... I guess..." Akira slowly put the blindfold on. "Just please... Don't be that forest..."

With Neku-

He was just one block away from school. "Hey, Your puppy seems to be drooling... Is that normal?" Neku took the puppy down from his head. "Huh... It is drooling alot." He commented. "IT!?" Max shouted. "You don't know if its a boy or a girl!? didn't you bathe it man!?" Neku scratched his head. "Baby boy parts are small." He spoke.

"...." Eri and Max slapped their foreheads. "Lemme see that." Eri took the puppy. "Aww... It's a girl." She smiled tickling the puppy's stomach with one finger. "RUFF!" The pup seemed to smile. "She's a good girl." Eri looked like a mother holding her new born baby. "Woa. Yankee's gone mother on us." Max was amazed. "Shut it before i kick your teeth in." She said in baby talk while tickling the puppy. "Yes i wil! Yes i wil!"

With Isac-

"It's this way now!!" Isac shouted. "Grr... When i get my hands on kento!!!" Boss grumbled. "CRAP!!!!" Isac stopped. "What!? What!?" Boss looked around. "There." Isac pointed in front of them. "S...shit..." The hollows head dropped. In front of them was a large school, Your average looking school with a clock and a gate and a sign. "Hanatasu High." "They're already at the school Boss..." Isac put the phone away.

"There's only one thing we can do now Kid." Boss jumped down off Isac. "We're going into that school. We're finding that puppy and we're eliminating it before it goes evil soul sucking spirit on hundreds of students!!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 12, 2009)

"Well, it could be interesting," Erin reached out for one of the blindfolds, "something like this was going to happen sooner or later." She tied it on, her fingers beating an irregular rhythm against her sword, "Guess I'll get to see what I've learned so far."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

With Neku-

He stands at his locker, getting his School shoes put on. ?I never understood why we have to put our old shoes into our lockers and wear these ones.? Neku commented. ?Does it really matter that much?? He wondered. ?I think they do it because it messed with the uniform..? Max added. ?Eh, that still seems like a stupid reason to make us wear uncomfortable shoes.? Neku sighed. ?These things really bug me for some reason.? 

As he went to put his old shoes into his locker, Digger jumped off his head. ?HEY! DIGGER!? He quickly closed his locker and began to chase the puppy. ?GET BACK HERE!!!? He turned a corner and bolted down a hallway, Pushing students out of his way. ?Hey~? A blonde girl with a massive chest waved to Neku. ?I heard you got hurt~ Need a nurse~? She winked. ?GET BACK HERE DIGGER!!!? 

In slow motion, The puppy ran between the girls legs. Followed by neku doing a baseball slide under her. ?EEEP! PERVERT!!!? She shouted. Outside, Boss and Isac were rushing to the front doors. ?HURRY! THE SPIRITS ON THE MOVE!!!? Boss ordered. ?I KNOW!!? Isac responded, Holding the cellphone out so he could see the map of the school. ?THERE!! There?s shortcut right there! If we take that, we should be able to cut the spirit off and catch it!?

Isac looked at the map. ?But, That looks like a locker room.? He said timidly. ?SO!? It?s like 9 o?clock no ones going to be doing any sports or swim lessons this early!!? Boss has been dead for many years. So, He isn?t used to the Schedules some schools use today? Isac turns down a hallway and makes his way to a door labeled ?CKER ROOM=>? The rest of the sign blocked by a wall. He didn?t have time to look down the hallway to see what It said, He made his way to the right and into the locker room.

?EEEEK!!!!? twenty girls scream in unison. They all cover their chests. The room is filled with girls in different stages of dressing and undressing. ?Whoa.? Boss drooled. ?Been a long time since I?ve had the pleasure of-? He was cut off by a towel. ?HEY!!? He shouted. ?NO TIME!!? Isac held his arm over his eyes and quickly ran through the room. But not before knocking one of the girls into a locker. ?SORRY!!? He shouted, making his way out the other door.

?OOOH, hohohoho! He is SO dead!? Eri punched her palm. ?Uhm, Eri.. Do you want to borrow a bra of mine..?? A girl comments. ?PLEASE!! This thing is killing me!!? Haruko cries. ?OK! Now we just need to make it to that intersection before the dog and we?re Golden!? Boss points down the hallway. ?Right!!? Isac begins to speed up. ?GET BACK HERE!!!? Neku shouts, He?s now ganging on Digger. ?THERE IT IS!!? Boss yells. 

WHAM!! Isac and Neku crash into each other. ?NEKU/ISAC!?? The two shout. ?Aren?t you supposed to be at Karakura high!?? Neku asked. ?Aren?t you supposed to be with the dog!?? Isac asked right back. ?Where is it!? Quick quick!? Boss shouted. ?I WAS chasing it till you crashed into me. I don?t know where the hell it went now.? He rubbed his head and helped Isac up. ?Crap,? Boss punched the air. ?Why do you want my dog?? Neku asked. ?THE THINGS EVIL!!!? Isac and Boss both respond together.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 12, 2009)

Dai had finished telling his mother and sister about his encounter with the hollow earlier in the day and he was exhausted. The reason for this exhaustion is that when they want a story told, it must include a re-enactment.  So the story of the day became a one man show starring Dai.  He got ready for bed, turned off the lights, placed his lollipop on his nightstand (a habit the rest of his family found disgusting), and stared up at the ceiling.  Something was still lingering in the back of his mind.

"That was the 3rd hollow I personally had to take care of this month..."

In the morning, Dai got dressed for school.  His uniform wasn't exactly perfect.  Half the buttons were undone and his tie was hanging loose around his neck.  He grabbed his bag and lollipop, placing it behind his ear, and rushed downstairs.  He grabbed a piece of toast, placed it in his mouth, and went straight for the door.
"Almost there."
At that point, Luna jumped in front of the door, placing her hand out forward.
"Stop right there!"
"Ah!  Don't scare me like that!"
"Walk your sister to school."
"Awwwww, why?"
"Hmmm, how bout because I said so?"
*sigh*"Fine... but if she isn't ready in the next 10 minutes, I'm leaving withou-"
At that moment, Mawari poked her head from behind her mother and stepped out.  She was already dressed and fed, ready to go.
"Thank you for walking me to school today, Dai~"
"Touche mom.  Touche."
"I know, right." She laughed and grinned at her son.  
She then got down on one knee and looked Mawari in the eyes.
"Now, behave in school today.  Treat others the way you'd want to be treated and what is it that I always say?"
"Always try and help others."
"That's my girl."
She kissed her on the cheek and stood back up.
"Now as for you Dai, I want you to- HEY!"
He was already halfway down the front lawn, abandoning the two.
"Dai~~~~~!"  Mawari chased after her brother.
"Now don't be mean to your sister!"
She shut the door and left the to go on their own.

As Dai wlaked out the front gate, he noticed that his sister wasn't following him.  He turned around and saw that she had her hand extended it out to him.
"Holding hands?  Really?"
"Mommy says I have to hold someone's hand when walking around town."
"Do we have to?...."
"Mommy also said that if you didn't do it, she'd take you out to patrol the town for hollows all weekend."

Moments later, the duo were halfway to Mawari's school... holding hands.
"_This is embarrassing._"
A car drove by and some college students yelled out towards them.
"ARE THE YOUNG COUPLE ENJOYING THEIR STROLL!? HAHAHAHA!"
"Bite me!"
"That wasn't a very nice thing to say big brother."
"Whatever."
Ahead of them, Dai noticed a small shadow.
"Hey brother, its a lost soul.  We should help him."
Dai kept on walked and dragged Mawari with him, passing the shadow.
"Meh, don't bother.  The shinigami on call should handle it.  There isn't really anything we can do anyway."
Mawari pointed ahead of them.
"Oh, so that guy in the black kimono with the sword and afro will take care of everything?"
"Eh?"
He squinted and looked forward.  There was a slight blur, but he decided to put on his sunglasses to see what it was.  
"Hey, you're right.  I even know the guy.  HEY!  BUBBA!"
The shinigami glared at him as he ran by.
"Shut up, jackass."
"Bite me."
"That wasn't a very nice thing to say, brother."
"Whatever, he's still bitter that he needed my help with a hollow last week.  That, and I call him Bubba.  Anyway, you're spiritual awareness keeps growing and growing.  Its much better than mine, that's for sure, hahaha!"
"And when I learn how to use this, I'll be able to help you and mommy."
She raised her left arm and began shaking it.  A bracelet around her wrist shook and jingled.  There were various pendants on it, including a Quincy cross."
"Hey, maybe you'll be able take over for me too."
He smiled at her, but noticed a concerned look on her face.
"Dai?"
"Yea?"
"Why do you hate being a Quincy?"
"Eh?  I don't hate being a Quincy.  Its just..." he was at a loss for words, but then looked back at Mawari.  "Its complicated.  But don't worry.  I don't hate it."
He smiled, and she smiled back.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

?EEEVVIIILLL DOOOGGG!!!? Neku shouted walking down the halls. ?AREN?T YOU SUPPOSED TO BE IN CLASS!!? A teacher shouted from an open classroom door. ?I?ll have you know I?m looking for a dog possessed by an evil soul bent on consuming everyone in the school.? Neku spoke as if this was normal everyday stuff. ?Oh, Be on your way then.? The teacher closed the door. ?I always knew that kid was insane.? He commented.

?HOW COULD YOU LOSE THE SIGNAL!?? Boss shouted. ?Well.. Neku went off on his own anyway right?? Isac laughed. ?THAT HAS NOTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH WHAT I JUST SAID!!? Boss smacked Isac. ?Yeah, But it was an important plot point!? Isac defended. ?? What the hell are you talking about kid!?? WHACK! He smacked Isac again. ?I DON?T KNOW I?M STRESSED DAMN IT!!!?

Isac collapsed to the ground. ?Maybe the dogs not in the school now?? Boss scratched his chin. ?Maybe its outside?? Isac perked up and moved the map so that It showed the outside of Hanatasu. ?You?re right Boss! He?s in the soccer field!!!? Isac cheered. ?GET NEKU AND LET?S HEAD FOR THE FIELD!!! WE DON?T HAVE ANY TIME TO LOSE!!?

Outside, The girls are playing soccer for P.E. ?That damn pervert.? Eri imagines the soccer ball as Isac?s head. ?TAKE THIS! HARUKO SPECIAL!? She pulls her right leg back far as she can and let?s loose. ?12 POUND CANNON KICK!!?  the ball speeds through the air, past the goalie and through the net. ?DAMN IT ERI!!!? A female teacher shouted. ?THOSE NETS ARE EXPENSIVE!!!? Eri rubbed the back of her head. ?Guess I overdid it.. a little..? 

?RUFF!? The girls all looked around. ?Huh!? A puppy!?? Digger wagged her tail and smiled up at Eri. ?Aww, Hey you.? She crouched down and began petting the pups head. ?Aww, Is this your boyfriends puppy?? One of the girls teased. ?S..SHUT UP!! He?s not my boyfriend! He?s just a friend!!!? Eri?s face was bright red. ?Oh~ Neku~ My love~? Another girl teases. ?I?ll kick your ass!!? Haruko shouts. ?Arr..Ar..? The puppy turns on its back and begins to whine.

?What?s wrong girl??? The teacher came over to examine the dog. ?Is she sick?? A third girl asks. ?I dunno.. Neku did say he found her in a dumpster.. She might be..? something strange began to happen with the puppy. ?Her.. her stomach is.. what is that?? Weird bumps began to appear and disappear. ?That. That?s not normal..? the teach began to step back. ?What?s wro-? Eri was cut off by a hand grabbing her face. ?ERI!? ERI!? WHAT HAPPENED!?? A girl shouts, Eri fell back, She can?t breath. She doesn?t understand what?s going on!

?Step away! Don?t crowd!!? The teacher yells. ?Haruko! Haruko!! Can you talk!? Can you breathe!?? The teacher asks her. ?MMPH!! MMPH!!!? She points to her face. ?There?s nothing there Haru-GUAH!? She felt something grab her throat. ?LET GO!!? Neku Rushed in between the two and seemed to tackle the air. ?UUUUGN!!? The two girls breathe in deeply. ?Neku!? Eri coughed. 

?Damn it!!? Neku looked down, There was a strange black figure beneath him. ?If you wish. THEN YOU SHALL BE MY FIRST MEAL!!? the figure grew a massive mouth and tried to take a bite from Neku. ?Crap!? He jumped off and Rolled back. ?Get out of here!!? He shouted to the girls. ?Why!? What?s going on!?? Neku just wave his arm. ?GET AWAY!!!? Isac soon arrived on the Scene, the girls were too busy running back to class to notice him though.

?Isac!!? Neku shouted, slightly relieved. ?Neku! I?m coming over there!? He charged forward. ?Get your pins ready kid!? Boss shouted. ?Right!? Isac put his shield on his wrist and the sword in his hand. ?I?ll be happy to take this thing down!? He Jumped into the air and swung down. ?MOVE NEKU!!? Neku jumped out of the way as Isac cut the black figure in two. 

?That was easy.? Isac cheered. ?Didn?t anyone teach you not to underestimate your opponent!?? Boss smacked Isac. ?AND DON?T GET COCKY!!? The black figure slowly reformed. ?Another delicious soul for me to consume..? It drooled. ?This thing isn?t a hollow, why does it want to eat souls!? Neku shouted. ?Because, It?s a corrupted soul. A rare occurrence in the world, but it happens. It can happen in two ways. A shinigami gives a soul burial to a soul who is about to turn into a hollow. Leaving the soul torn between the two worlds.?

Boss looked at the blackness. ?Or when instead of being purified, a hollow reforms into a sort of gaseous mass of spirit. The first method usually breeds corrupt souls who take lives in order to fill a void. They do not consume souls. But they feel a need to breed more souls. The second method.. Breeds inhuman monsters who are nothing but spirit energy and want nothing more then to eat.? The hollow shakes his head. ?This.. is the second form.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

As the candidates all put on their blindfolds, Rondell shakes his head, _they don't have a chance he thinks_. "Okay everyone sit tight. When you next awaken, you'll each be split into random groupings and placed in the forest. You will have until sunup to achieve your objectives...good luck," he mutters casually. 

Kazuma's ears perk up when he hears Rondell say, _"When you next awake..."_

"Hey wait!" exclaims Kazuma, "What do you mean by..." the young Shinigami is about to rip off his blindfold but then Kazuma points his right index finger at the students, *"Bakudo 28: Slumbering Darkness!"* Rondell exclaims. Suddenly Kazuma feels a massive weight literally pressing down on his body and he collapses to the floor into a dark slumber as do the rest of the students. 

Rondell yawns, "Okay lets move them," he orders. Three other Instructors appear behind the inert students in a flash. 

Some hours later in the middle of a overgrown forest the students awaken  with no sense of time or orientation, it is already sundown and in the distance savage growls can be heard. Shin Yagami, Elza Aslath, and Kazuma Shiranui lay next to a large decrepit Oak tree. Elsewhere, Noboru Akira, and Shark Kyomasuki lay in the middle of a small woodland clearing within the forest. The other students have all been randomly assorted as well. 

From a high tree perch Rondell, hidden under a cloaking spell activates a clock, and sits back and relaxes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

The first owl call of the night was what brought Erin back from the sleep-inducing Kidou. She stood and stretched, feeling energy pulse in her body. The beginning of the evening was her favourite time of day, when she was most awake. Not that she preferred waking naturally now and sleeping during the day, but that was the way of things. At the very least, she, attuned to the sounds of night, would be able to detect inconsistencies, detect threats.

The others were beginning to make stirring noises as well, and Erin knew they'd all be awake and ready to hunt in only a few minutes. Erin looked at them harder, recalling their names. Then she realised they weren't in her class. Must be from another.

Erin bustled about, checking the trees for places she could rapidly take to the treetops and maintain some degree of stealth. Confident in that locality as being a stable point to begin from, she turned to the others and began to wait for them to awaken.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 13, 2009)

"Did I ever mention I hate kido."Shin mumbled to himself, he was lying on his back and was still a bit groggy from being forcefully put to sleep a while before.
Stumbling to his feet, he started with using his Asauchi to cut the blindfold off, it proved more successful then his attempt to reach back and undo it with his fingers.Finally vision returned to his dark-brown eyes and the shinigami in training glanced around and discovered they had been transported to a forest and that he was in a group of three.

One of his team mates was Kazuma, a familiar face and the man that had just helped him out earlier today but the second was unfamilair to Shin.It was a dark haired female with bright blue eyes. He had to fight the urge to immediately start hitting on her, this wasn't the time for it, after all in the middle of unknown territory where an battle against a real Hollow could begin any minute you had to be serious and battleready at all times.

He clutched his Asauchi held the blunt side of the blade against his shoulder as he cast another glance to his surroundings to spot any kind of movement.
"The two of you ready?"He asked his team mates, the shinigami was slightly nervous which was understandable for someone that had never fought a Hollow before and his whole life he had only battled in controlled and safe sparring matches.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Kazuma lays in the forest floor muttering to himself incoherently, "Oh Suzune, I knew that you would pick me over that Gorilla....come let me take you to my mansion where we can have lots of se..." suddenly an acorn falls on Kazuma head from the overhanging tree branch and he groans. Slowly he comes into his right mind and he drags off that stupid blindfold. Everything is blurry at first but Kazuma blinks his eyes rapidly and he takes stock of his forest surroundings.

He quickly notices that Shin and Elza are already on their feet, "I hope I didn't say anything embarrasing while I was out?" he asks while dusting himself off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

Erin filtered out the other's voices for a moment, turning her head to catch a distant noise that seemed an abnormality.

"I'm good with the night," she waved to the others, "I think I can hear one in that direction," Erin pointed to the northwest, "but it's a little while off still."

Erin turned back to the others. "I'm Erin Aslath," she pointed towards herself, "obviously from a different class compared to you guys."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Kazuma nods his head at Erin, "The name's Kazuma Shiranui, pleased to meet you. Though you do look familiar. I think I've seen you around the academy," he replies thoughtfully. 

Kazuma looks somewhat doubtfully in the direction that Erin points, "Well I suppose we should get a move on then. Since your senses seem to be attuned to this environment, why don't you lead for now and we'll watch your back," he suggests to Erin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 13, 2009)

Shin was the last to introduce himself."My name is Shin Yagami."He said before adding."I'm 5"6, weigh a little over 70 kg and enjoy long walks on....."He cut himself off, realizing he was losing himself in yet another daydream-ish daze inspired by the beauty of a female.He needed to focus right now, he could always end up rejected a little later when this assignment was over.
"I agree with Kazuma."He continued when he regained his composure again."You should take the lead Erin and the two of us will guard the rear."

He was unsure how skilled the other two were with their spiritual detection but they could not be any worse then Shin, who had to rely on his physical abilities for the most part.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

Erin nodded.

"I tend to sleep a lot during the day, so I'm used to the night more," she explained, drawing her sword. She studied the effects of the light of the moon filtered through the trees above, before sheathing it again.

"The trees here look good for climbing and moving, so if we get the chance, using the height advantage will be important. If any of you can't climb, let me know now."

Erin chuckled internally slightly at the leader position she had suddenly adopted. She was normally the one behind everyone else, sleeping or half asleep. Still, hunting Hollow wasn't something she was that afraid of. After the size of the one which had nearly killed her a few years back, little test ones couldn't be too bad, right?

Erin set off at a slight pace, spreading a slight field of her Reiatsu about to make sure nothing snuck up on her. It made her presence slightly more obvious, but it would pay off by warning her if something attacked from behind with stealth.

"They sense prey the same way I'm sensing," she explained, "by spreading out their Reiatsu and detecting changes in it. Like a spider web."

"I read it in a book," she added on after a moment.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

?Hey.? A beautiful women wearing a white dress, filled out in just the right spots. Smiles at Akira, her hair is long and green. It matches her eyes and her lips. Akira looks around, This was a place he?s been to often. The world around him is all cloud, the ground below miles away? Yeah. ?This is my inner world.? He thought. ?It?s been a while since you came to see me~? The girl commented. ?I was beginning to think you didn?t like me anymore~? she then pouted.

?Eh? I like you!? Akira blushed. ?But, I just? I can?t come here often..? He rubbed the back of his head. ?Well! Let?s talk for a bit while they are moving us!? She smiled. ?EH!? MOVING US!?? He shouted. ?Mmmhmm. They said they were gonna move us. I think its for the test!? She smiled. ?NOOO!!!!  WHAT IF ITS THERE!? I CAN?T GO BACK THERE!!!?  He cried, Suddenly however his innerworld faded to black. ?Huh??

He sat up and looked around. ?I?m blind!!? He began running around before tripping and his blindfold falling off ?Ah, I was blindfolded.. Right.? He thought to himself. Getting up and brushing off the dirt on his uniform. ?There?s someone else here?? He looked over at the twenty something man laying on the floor. ?That?s? shark?? He thought. The man was still sleeping on the ground. ?I guess.. I?ll wait till he wakes up?? Akira sighed.

With Neku-

?So.. This is because a hollow wasn?t purified completely?? Neku asked Boss. ?Kind of. That?s why it felt familiar, You can still feel the hollows energy.?  Neku nodded. ?Isac can?t do this alone can he?? Boss shook his head. ?The only way to beat it is to erase it.? B.Uggy looked forward. ?But a sword ain?t going to erase anything.? Neku sighed. ?I only have a fist. There?s no way I can erase it either.. What about you Boss? You can do something right!?? 

The hollow shook his head. ?just cause I?m a hollow don?t mean I can just go erase another hollow like it was nothing! It doesn?t work like that. This is all up to you guys.? Neku shook his head. ?I don?t even know how I woke up my powers in the first place.? Boss sighed. ?Did you shout something?? Neku nodded. ?Then shout it again.? Boss ordered. ?Does? it work like that??? Neku was a bit concerned. ?If I had time to care if it was gonna work or not I?d slap you."

?SO JUST DO IT!!!? WHACK! ?FINE! WAKE UP DAMN IT!!? Neku shouted. BOOM!! An eruption of spirit energy soon followed. ?This? This is new?.? This time, Neku?s right arm was completely covered. His entire arm was red and black, The star was now on his palm and his shoulder. ?This? is your power??? Boss stepped back. ?The kid? Is a freaking hollow!?? 

?Ok, What do I do now?? Neku scratched his chin. ?HELP ME!!? Isac shouted to him, He was currently holding back the spirit with his shield. ?Right!? Neku charged forward, cocked back his arm and threw a right hook. ?Hope this works!? BAM! He made contact with the black spirit, But all he did was send it back. ?Grr?.? And piss it off. ?That didn?t work.? Neku sighed. ?Just try again!? Isac lead the next charge.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Kazuma follows closely behind Erin, keeping his eyes peeled in all directions, his right hand gripping his sword hilt tightly, ready to draw at any moment. Like Erin he projects his Reiatsu but towards the rear to prevent any sneak attacks.  

Kazuma almost chuckles at the source of Erin's expertise but restrains himself, "A book huh..." Kazuma mutters, "Well that makes me feel a whole lot better. Its good that Hollows don't read," he remarks in a slightly sarcastic tone. He immediately regrets putting his words in that tone but the environment has him on edge and he's worried about Susune, somewhere out there just like us he thinks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

"You'd be surprised what you can learn," Erin's fingers twitched as she remember the designs of the seventh Hado. She was itching to practise it again. Once she got the desire to learn something, she narrowed her mind on it completely. Her mind was still going over and over the words, and the shapes they created. "If you read between the lines."

"In case we need to form quick strategies, what are each of us good at?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 13, 2009)

It was a good thing they had at least one 'egg-head', as he referred to her' in the group since Kazuma was probably only a mediocre kido user and Shin should be banned from performing Kido spells.

"I'm a Zanjutsu specialist."Well specialist might be a bit too much but that was his talent and he was probably one of the most skilled zanjutsu users of his year.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Kazuma shrugs, he had always prided himself on being as well rounded as possible, "I'm sort of a jack of all trades really. Average in everything but not great at any one thing. My Kido is pretty much just some low level binding spells."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

"I'd be similar to you, Kazuma," Erin waved her hand about, trailing it through the ambient Reiatsu that followed her, "But I doubt I have as much physical strength. But my Kidou is sharp enough that I'm confident in it. I've been catching up on it lately since my swordplay's increased."

Erin began thinking on what she had just been told. "So in a combat which requires the teamwork of the three of us, Kazuma would run the initial distraction with speed and light blows, I'd shell out Kidou and secondary blows and between the two of us, we'd create a gap for, Shin, was it? Basic allocation of forces."

Erin chuckled as they walked along, imagining how she must sound to others, "Aaah, I'm such the stereotypical nerd when I'm learning new things," she laughed, "so much for making an impression."

Erin drew her sword, calling her Reiatsu back to begin lowering her presence. Cracking branches echoed through the forest now.

"We should probably take to the trees and wait for it to pass by before jumping it," Erin began to haul herself up a nearby tree, "Are either of you not confident that you can at least hide your Reiatsu somewhat? Cause you'll end up as bait if you can't."

'Now I'm threatening them,' Erin thought to herself, 'yes I'm making loads of friends tonight'.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

"Nnnngggyaaa..." Akira watched Shark stretch and wake up. The man took of his blindfold and looked over to Noburo. Akira just waved, Shark waved back. The two then both nodded at each other and stood up. "Where are we?" Shark yawned. "Forest." Akira replied. "Enemies around?" Shark asked. "Not yet." 

Akira replied again. "Safe to move?" Shark questioned once more. "Yes." Akira answered once more. "Right, then let's get moving." they two took their blades from their sheathes and began to walk into the woods. "This should be a strange experience." Both of them thought to themselves.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Kazuma jumps up and grabs an overhanging tree branch and hauls himself up to the top of large elm tree. He can't help but laugh at Erin's forethought and careful planning, "You know my dad used to tell me that planning goes out the window when you have a hungry hollow staring you in the face."  _He told me that just before he died didn't he...._thinks Kazuma.  

"Me I like to think on the fly and go with the flow, but yuor plan sounds good to me," Kazuma draws his sword and admires how it reflects off the moonlight which filters through the treetops. He stares out into the dark forest and sighs, _sure go ahead and be the brave idiot_ he thinks to himself, "Honestly I just want to get this over with, so I'll be the bait if you guys want..." he mutters.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 13, 2009)

*Battle of the High Schools Pt. 1*

Drego's eyes slowly opened.  He groaned when he saw the light of the sun filtering into his dumpster.  "Time to get up," he grunted.  He slowly crawled out of the empty dumpster.  Drego slammed onto the ground of the alley.  He stared at three teenagers who were right in front of him.  They looked like they were in a fight.    

Two of the teenagers were ganging up on the third.  One of them was holding the third teenager, while the other was repeatedly kicking him in the stomach.  "Yeah! That's right! Karakura high is better than Hanatasu.  Say it!" the one who was kicking commanded the victim.   

"Karakura high is better than Hanatasu," the skinny teenager dejectedly answered.  "Again!"  The skinny teenager repeated his words.  "Hanatasu high?! I used to go to that place.  I'm going to show these bastards a lesson!" Drego whipped out his pistol and shot the teenager holding the victim in the head.  


The teenager slumped to the ground dead.  "Ha! Don't mess my old school! Ahahahaha!" The teenager who was kicking quickly stopped and turned to run.  Drego fired and hit him and the leg.  The boy collapsed to the ground in pain.  Drego walked up to him and fired two shots into his head.   

The skinny teenager stared at Drego in shock.  "Y-your that murderer.  The one who killed all those cops!"  Drego stared at the teenager.  "No, that was the evil spirit monster.  Don't worry though, I took care of it.  You can rest in peace now." The teenager thought Drego was implying something.  "N-no please!" The teenager got up and ran out of the alley, sobbing in fear as he did so.   

Drego shook his head.  "Kids nowadays..." Suddenly an idea popped into Drego's head.  "Yes, time to teach those Karakura high students a lesson.  I think I'll just kill them all! That'll show them." Drego reached into the dumpster and pulled out his M16.  He checked to make sure it was loaded before heading to Karakura high.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

*"GUAH!!"* Isac and Neku were knocked backward. "It's.. no good." Neku coughed. "I still haven't recovered from my last battle. I can't beat this thing." Isac sat down. "I... huff... can't keep swinign wildly like this! every motion drains my spirit like mad!" He coughed. "ISAC! GIVE NEKU THE SODA!" Boss shouted from the sidelines. 

"BUT.." Isac was cut off. "DO IT OR I'LL RIP YOU A NEW-" From the lockerroom window, Eri watched Neku. "What's going on..." She sighed. "I'm gone a few days and all this weird stuff starts happening." she plops down on the ground. "I liked how it used to be." WHAM! Neku went flying backward. "I'M SICK OF PLAYING WITH YOU CHILDREN!!"

"ISAC!!! GIVE NEKU THE DRINK!!!" Boss shouted. "Damn it.." Isac popped the top and tossed a can to Neku. "DRINK IT!!" Neku nodded and began to chug. "AH!! I feel better!" Neku's wonds vanished and he tossed the can back to Isac, When it landed in his hand it turned back into a pin. "NOW UNLEASH YOUR POWER NEKU!!"

Boss ordered the teen. "FINE!!" He pulled his arm back. "I'M BETTING OUR LIVES ON THIS!!" the two stars on his arm light up, releasing a great amount of spiritual energy. Neku's eyes light up with determination. "HELL'S INFERNO!!" A blast of fire erupted from Neku's arm and flew towards the spirit.

"WHAT IS ARRRGGHHH!!!" The beast was consumed by the flame. "Haha! Neku did it!!" Isac laughed falling backward. "YES!!!" Boss cheered. "Sweet." Neku smiled as his arm turned back to normal. "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE!?!?!" The principle shouted. "Oh crap." Neku ran to pick up Isac. "WE GOTTA GET OUT OF HERE!!!" He grabbed his friend by the collar and dragged him off.

"COME BACK YOU DAMN PYROS!!!!" The principle chased after the two boys with a broom firmly in his grasp. "HEY!! WAIT FOR ME!!!" Boss hopped after the two students. "Hmm.. I wonder where neku is." Max was sitting in the classroom scratching his head. "He's going to get scolded by Kinata...."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 13, 2009)

Reno slightly moved as he awoke deep in the bowls of his cave. His eyes opened wide and attentively looked around. His gaze cut around all his beloved treasures looking for any signs of entry. Nothing, but a calm and quite solitude. With a deep yawn Reno stretches and bumps one of his many treasures. He blinks for a moment as he watches it fall over. Then with the care of a collector he carefully grasps the object in his mouth and sets it back up right. As with every time he awakens, Reno quickly looks over his collection before he leaves. With a relived feeling deep with in himself he tears through the boundaries of Huceo Mundo into the living world. The cave he has lived in for the past couple centuries was sealed to the outside world in Huceo Mundo, the only way another Hollow could gain entrance was to know it?s exact location and tear in dimensionally , that gave Reno a deep feeling of security.

It was late evening in the human world. Reno like always appeared in one of the many wooded areas that he called home across the globe, today he was in England and his ?mark? was a wealthy gentlemen that lived on the outskirts of West Sussex. Although he knew he could not be seen by most mortals, he still moved with stealth. His fur rustled in the cool England breeze as he made his was to West Sussex. All the while the thoughts of the delightful trinkets he could get his grubby little mitts on ran through his mind. One artifact in particular stuck out in Reno?s mind. It was a palm sizes orb about the size of a man?s palm. It was made of black onyx and trimmed with the finest gold and silver man could use. To a Hollow, like any of the treasures Reno stole, this orb meant nothing. But that didn?t matter to Reno it was just a hobby. It was already night fall before Reno rounded the curb that lead to a rather swank abode. The walls stood as silent guardians and loomed menacingly as a warning to any would be intruder.

But these walls meant nothing to a creature like Reno and in one leap he cleared this hurdle with the grace of an Olympic track star. The home was dark, no lights were on, and their appeared to be no signs of life. Either the man of the house was out or had already retired for the night, what ever the case may be Reno was about to add another jewel to his collection. His days of scouting revealed that the orb he sought was in a safe on the third floor of the estate behind a secret door in the west wing of the house. With a last glace over his shoulder Reno phases into the house and leaps straight up with in seconds he is in the room he needs to be. He eyes the safe on the west wall an proceeds over to it.  Like an old hand Reno places his left ear on the safe as he starts to roll the dial with his left paw.   With the skill that would make the most seasoned safe cracker green Reno breezes through the combination. 12 left (soft click), 26 right (soft click), 19 left (soft click), 83 right (louder click). BINGO ran through Reno?s mind as he pulled the lever down, the combination was obviously a birthday. 

As he swung the door open he started to slightly drool as he finally looks upon an object he had lost his life to get over 800 years ago. But before he could take his prize the door swings open and the lights turn on, Reno froze panic filled his mind briefly but he knew that the home owner couldn?t see him, he had still won the day and was going to take the orb. Reno turned to see who had entered the room. But instead of seeing the home owner he sees a slightly overweight man standing before him. At first Reno didn?t care who it was, but then the man held his right arm out as a silver cross fell from an open cuff. Reno eyes widened as he turned about face. His tails spread out as he lowered his stance. In this stance Reno could monitor the flow of Spiritual Pressure as well as the flow of Spiritrons for before him stood a Quincy.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 14, 2009)

-With Dai and Mawari-

The two walked up to Mawari's elementary school.  They released each others hand and Dai turned to Mawari.  
"Alright.  Got you here safely.  Now I got to get to Karakura High before _I'm_ late."
He turned around and began walking away.
"Thank you big brother~~"
She smiles and waves as he walks away, only raising his hand as a reply.
"See you back home."

15 minutes later, Daisuke had finally made it to his school.
"Phew, and with only 2 minutes to spare."
Suddenly, he felt a cold chill crawl up his spine.  A dark aura was near.  But where?  Daisuke wasn't able to tell where it was coming from.  Right?  Left?  Behind?  Fear was slowly beginning to take over.  His head was spinning as the unknown aura got closer and closer.  Suddenly, a cold hand was placed Dai's shoulder.
!?
"Hello, Mr. Owens." The voice alone would make babies cry.

Dai turned around.  It was Mr. Williams, the homeroom teacher of another class in Dai's grade.  Once, he was a substitute for a class Dai was in.  Williams had asked him a question when he was caught off guard.  He answered wrong, and Mr. Williams had, for some reason, decided to make it his duty to make Dai's life a living hell.  Also, he thinks his name is Jonathan Owens, and Dai had never had the courage to correct him.

"Late for school again, eh?"
"W-W-What are you talking about?  I got here 2 minutes early."
"Oh.... carry on."
For some reason, Williams will try to find any reason, whether he is right or wrong, to get Dai in trouble.  

Moments later, Dai made his way upstairs and up to his homeroom, sitting down in his chair.  Class was about to begin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2009)

With Akira and Shark-

The two walk through the woods, Shark confident, Akira scared. "It... It was here..." He thought to himself. "Oi, you ok?" Shark turned to the scared student. Akira's head just began to shake wildly side to side. "I'll take that as a no." Shark thought to himself. "Why'd i get stuck with this guy." The two continued to walk through the woods.

"STOP!!!" Akira shouted. "Eh?" Shark's foot stopped mid air. "Trap..." Akira whispered softly. "Hmm?" Shark looked down to see a rope covered with a small amount of leaves. "That's really obvious isn't it." He turned and stepped to the right. THUD! But fell down into a hole. "Little help." Akira took the rope trap and helped shark out of the hole.

With Neku-

"Huff...Huff...Huff..." Neku and Isac were sitting down, backs to a brick wall. "Damn, I don't think i can go back to school." Neku turned his head down past the wall, The school was not far away. "Well, I should be getting to school." Isac sighed. "I'm probably late." He took out a phone from his pocket.

"CRAP!! IT'S TWO MINUTES TILL SCHOOL STARTS!!!" He took off running. "Hmm.. His school starts later then mine." Neku rubbed his chin. "Would be kinda nice to get an extra 10 minutes of sleep." He laughed to himself and stood up. "Well, Since i don't have any other choice..." Neku took off running. "I PLAY HOOKIE!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 14, 2009)

"Why don't you guys let me be bait."Shin suggested, instead of Kazuma being bait Shin might be a better choice."It might conflict with our strategy somewhat but I'm not really that subtle if you haven't noticed that before and I doubt I would be able to hide that massive reiatsu of mine."The massive was sarcastic ofcourse."If you guys just hide in a tree while I draw attention to myself here, you should be able to take out the Hollow easily by catching it off-guard since were probably facing a bunch of retards."Though they probably knew this as well he explained it further.

"We're just students with a stupid Asauchi, the Hollows they have prepared for us most be ridicliously weak compared to most Hollows you would encounter under real battle circumstances and strength is equal to intelligence with Hollows so they're probably as bright as an dirty sock."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2009)

"HAHAHA!!" Neku cheered as he shot down a zombie. "I'm going for a high score." He thought to himself. "OH WHAT SHAME!!!" A voice shouted behind him. "No..." Neku thought. "To think.. you of all..." The voice spoke softer. "Please.. Please no.." Neku didn't want to turn around, he felt his suspition was enough.

"MY ONLY SON HAS BECOME A DELINQUENT!!" Two arms wrapped around Neku's head and he was slammed into his fathers chest. "WAS I NOT THERE ENOUGH FOR HIM!?" Neku sweatdropped. "This.. is so damn embarassing.." He thought to himself. "WAIT!!" He then pushed himself back. "YOU'RE NOT AT WORK!?" he shouted at his dad. 

"A Father too needs a break." Asano spoke while hiding a massive mound of tickets. "Oi, Oi. You played hookey." Neku waved his hand infront of his face. "No, I merely took the day off without informing my boss." Asano spoke proudly. "THAT'S PLAYING HOOKEY!!!" Neku facepalmed. "HEY! YOU ARE THE DELINQUENT HERE!!" 

His dad scolded him, The two suddenly became quiet and looked at each other. *"You never saw me." *They both slunk away, Asano to work, Neku to school. "I guess detention is better then suspension." Neku thought to himself. "I hope they don't dock my pay..." Asano began to sneak back so he could cash in his tickets. "Just in case..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 14, 2009)

Erin acknowledged the words with a nod, but that was as far as it went. Her consciousness was busy studying every sound, creating a picture of the Hollow that began to close in. The rustling leaves disturbed by a movement that went against the breeze, the scattering of animals that slept in the woods, the creak of branches that were bent, the crack of branches that were broken, everything unnatural about the sounds of the night. They painted a picture that she could see, almost perfectly.

When her concentration peaked, subconsciously she withdrew her glasses case, and donned the pair of spectacles. With her sight improved by it, the sounds faded away in comparison, but she had already constructed the picture of what approached.

But there was a deeper part of her subconscious, of which Erin was never aware. Maybe it was what was connected to the world of her sword, the world of her soul. In here, Erin pursued the challenges of a Shinigami. She studied a new problem when it arose, always in the back of her mind, until she knew she had mastered it. It was a perfectionist quality that would mean her mind was never truly focused as long as she had a challenge to meet with her own body.

It had caught her attention, the Seventh Hado, _Breaker_. Because she had done it. Badly, but she was capable of it. And if she was capable of something, she desired mastery of that something.

And she knew it was important here. Creating an opening she was capable of, and if she could perform _Breaker_ correctly, it would be enough of an opening for Shin to kill the Hollow, no matter what else. Kazuma might be useful, but the Hollow might be dangerous, and as students, they didn't have the raw power to destroy a Hollow without their swords. But with the power of the Seventh Hado, she could stop it from moving. She could create the opening that ended the battle.

_"Freeze, chilled by the wind of fate."_ Erin began whispering the incantation, confident in the Reiatsu pattern she had designed this time, _"Shatter, by the fire of the soul."_

The small ball of Reiatsu formed in between her hands, which she kept behind her back, her body crouched down against the tree branch, straining with tension. This must be the feeling of a predator making it's first kill, she thought for a moment, before changing her mind. The Hollow were the true predators. She was just protecting her people.

There it was.

By no means large, but not small either, it shambled along, catching the scent of Reiatsu, and emitting a scream. She had heard a Hollow's scream before, when the massive beast had attacked Rukongai, and she had nearly been killed. Because of that, her Shinigami powers began to stir at last, and she had been able to join the Academy. The scream of this Hollow, the pressure it released, was nowhere near as terrifying.

It had four arms, double joined that emerged from its back. That was its only distinguishing feature, it was common and uninteresting besides that. But each arm ended in a hand that had five sharp and deadly looking fingers. Dangerous, and a powerful deterrent.

Erin's stable Reiatsu meant she could hold the completed Breaker for longer than normal. This allowed her time to build up her power beforehand. And time to take stock of the situation without immediate worry of an incantation.

"Kazuma, help me keep its arms occupied," she yelled as she launched herself out over the top of it, pointing her hand directly down to the Hollow. _"Hado Seven: Breaker!"_

This time it was faster. The backlash still froze over part of Erin's hand, but she ignored it, drawing her sword with her left hand instead. The blue-white ball of Reiatsu collided with the back of the Hollow, and ice spread out from its impact point. In the hands of a master, the Hollow would be frozen solid as of now, but all Erin had managed was a restrictive coating of ice over the Hollow's back. But that was enough, it's arms were locked.

"Aim for the head," she yelled out as she landed on its back, punching her ice covered fist into the back of the Hollow's skull, to try and break the ice before it damaged her, "Do it, Shin!"

Erin spun and swung her sword at the Hollow's arm, in an attempt to cut it off before it broke free. She hoped Kazuma was right behind her, ready to handle the other two arms.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2009)

BOOM!!! Akira and Shark turned their attention to the right. "What do you think that was?" Shark asked, Akira just shrugged. "Ok, Well thanks for getting me out of that hole." Akira nodded this time. "What does it take to get this guy to talk..." Shark sweatdropped. He was ok with it, he himself didn't really speak that often. But this guy didn't really speak at all. 

"Hollow." Akira whispered, pointing ahead of themselves. "Where?" Shark asked, drawing his blade. "200 yards." Akira responded. "You can see that far?" Shark held his hand over his eyes. "No." Akira spoke simply and coldly. "But it's there." He began to walk slowly, he didn't draw his sword. He just walked slowly through the woods.

exactly 200 yards from their position, There is a single wooden cross. "RAAAAAA!!!" And a hollow. The beast is big compared to a human. It's arms are long, almost equal in lengh to its body. It's hands are large and white, It's body deep blue. There are black lines spiraling around the hollows body and arms. It's leg's seem to be half the leng of it's arms, it's feet large and white.

Finally, There's it's mask. The only protection a hollow has from the world. It't resembles a gorila's face. There are two designs on it's cheeks, both half moons facing inward. "RAAAA!!!!" Test Hollow #2, Aka Grissley Gorilla.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 15, 2009)

_Karakura High_ 

Drego crawled through the grass and stared at the main entrance.  It seemed an ID card was required to enter the school.  "ID card.  Where could I get one of those? Aha! One of the students." Drego grabbed a student and dragged him behind a tree.  Drego kicked him onto the ground and pointed his pistol at him.  "I need an ID card." 

The kid quickly took his ID card out of his pocket and handed it to Drego.  Drego slammed the back of his M16 onto the kid's head, knocking him out.  Drego headed to the main entrance.  He slid the card down the card slider thing and the door hissed opened.  "Time to kill some kids!" Drego said as he stepped in.    

Drego found himself in a large hallway filled with lockers.  He could hear noisy classrooms and other buildings throughout the hallway.  Drego headed to a random classroom and kicked the door down.  He entered to find a classroom filled with screaming teenagers and a teacher attempting to quiet them.  Drego grinned and lifted his M16.      

_Several minutes later...
_ 

A janitor ran into the classroom to see what all the noise was.  His eyes widened when he saw all of the dead students.  The janitor turned to run but Drego gunned him down.   "That was fun... I'm going to do it again!" Drego ran up the stairs to random classroom and kicked in the door to that room as well.  He raised his gun and prepared to start again.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 15, 2009)

Shin searched Rose for most of the day. He interrupted her class with a rubbish excuse, noting two empty chairs solemnly. He knocked on the door of the girl's dorms, but was curtly told she was not their either. He wondered through their usual hangouts looking for either of them. There was a chance he had just misunderstood Laurel.

Nothing. Eventually he went to check if she had returned to the loft. He was searching with little in the way of hope or optimism-there was something about the day, more than just its events, that were bringing him down. The air seemed heavy today.

When he reached his usual haunt he was greeted by a mess. The shapeless, ungainly contraption was no more and it's component parts were strewn across the ground. It had not been dismantled-someone must have smashed it to pieces; ripped it apart. Tylos looked at it, unable to force himself to care. It was just turning out to be that kind of a day.

He sat amongst the scattered parts and stared at where Rose had been sitting earlier on. The wall yielded no pity nor encouragement. It just stared back. After a while, light fading, Tylos pulled himself up again. Best to start looking again then. Moping was doing nothing.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2009)

"Sigh, I knew i'd get scolded." Isac walked towards his classroom. His head was down and his eyes were closed. "I don't get why this had to happen to today. I just tried to save my friend." Isac slowly opened the door to his classroom. "Sorry Sensai..." He raised his head and opened his eyes. "..w..w...w...w.." 

Thud, Isac fell to the ground and scooted back to the floor. "S.s..sensai..." The entire class was slaughtered. "Shit..." Boss rubbed his chin. "This is bad..." He thought to himself. "What.. what happened... was it a hollow!?" Boss shook his head. "No, Those are bullet holes. Not hollow." He sighed. "You got a maniac on your hands." 

Isac closed his eyes tightly. "What can we do!?" The hollow shrugged. "With your current spirit pressure, you'd get 3 shields or two swords. Try and do both you get one of each." He sighed. "You can't take down a man with a gun. And judging by the number of holes he's probably got an automatic."

"What.. if i just cut his gun..?" Isac asked the hollow. "Cut the gun!? Well.. with a spirit weapon it might be possible... Actually once in this samurai film i saw-" Isac cut him off. "Hollows watch movies?" He sweatdropped. "WE ENJOY FINE CINEMA!" WHACK! He smacked the human. "Now, If you want to save your school get your ass up to the second floor, i heard some screams."

With Neku-

"WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!? YOU JUST START A FIRE AND RUN OFF!!?" A short, fat, balding man with grey hair yells at Neku. Principle of Hanatasu High, Morio Hanasune. "Sorry Sensai." Neku sighed. "SORRY MY ASS!!! YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THAT WILL COST TO FIX!?" The old man hit Neku over the head.

"Sorry Sensai..." WHAM! Neku got hit again. "Seriously is this even legal!?" Neku shouted. "IT'S LEGAL ENOUGH!!!" Neku sweatdropped. "What does that even mean." WHACK!!!! "I DON'T KNOW!!! I'M THE PRINCIPAL IT DOESN'T NEED TO MEAN ANYTHING!!!" Neku sighed, "I wish we had a better principle." He thought to himself.

After a few more lectures, hits to the face and a death threat. Neku returned to his classroom. "NEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKUUUUUUUUUUU~~~" Max jumped out of his seat and tackled Neku as he walked through the classroom door. "Where were you!? you ditched me!! I'm hurt NEKU!!!!!" Neku sighed, Somedays.. Eri really is a breathe of freshair.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 15, 2009)

-With Dai-

The clattering sounds of gunshots rang in the hallways.  Dai casually walked down the hallway, sucking on his lollipop as a flood of students ran past him in a panic.  He turned around, watching them flee, and then turned back to in front of him.
"_What the hell was that?_" he thought to himself.  Be began fiddling with his ring, slowly walking forward.  
"_A hollow?  No.  Why would a hollow be using a gun?  This is something else.  Something sinister._"

He pressed up against the wall, afraid to look over the corner.  He could barely hear anything with his heart beating like a drum.  
"_Why today?_" he kept on asking.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2009)

"I trust you all did your homework assignments." Kinata looked over the class. "..." Neku slammed his head into his desk. "I totally forgot." Max jumped up proudly. "I COMPLETED IT SENSAI!!!" He held up a piece of paper, on it was written, "Plans for the future- Max Hal." "I did too." Eri held up her paper. "Plans for the future- Haruko Eri." 

The rest of the students all held up their hands, minus Neku. "Well, Well. Mr. Minamoto." Kinata walked over to his desk. "Oh crap." Neku thought to himself. "I am so screwed." Kinata stopped in front of him. "Now then, Since you didn't complete the assingment how about you complete it now." She walked back to her desk and grabbed a piece of paper.

"There are five questions. What is your name? What do you like to do? What do you plan to do next year? Where do you plan to go to College? and finally, What do you want to do as a carrier?" Kinata then looked at Neku. "Please answer the Questions Mr. Minamoto." The students all quickly made an, "Oh snap." Sound. 

"Poor Neku..." Max shook his head. "Poor guy." Eri sighed while putting on a black hat. Neku stood up and cleared his throat. "No use fighting it." He sighed. "My name is Neku Minamoto. I like to play Video games and help my friends. I plan to form a gamers club next year. I want to go to Tokiyo University. For a carrier, I'd like to be..." The bell then rang. "Out of here." 

He grabbed his bag and left the classroom. "Art class next." He sighed, "Finally. The teacher there is actually nice."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 16, 2009)

"Hahahaha! Stupid Karakura high bastards.  I told you my school was better," Drego said as he blew a students face off.  As Drego walked over to the last remaining student and shoved his head out an open window.  "Wait- please don't do this," the student begged.  "I-" Drego slammed the window pane down on the student, decapitating him.  

"Now for the next classroom." Drego walked out of the door and saw two teenagers.  One was running up the stairs, the other was peeking at him the corner.  The one by the corner had jet black hair and crimson sunglasses.  Drego turned towards the one by the stairs.  "I remember you! Your the one I held hostage.  And it seems you're consorting with monster spirits!" Drego said, referring to Boss on Isac's shoulder.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 16, 2009)

Daisuke tried to get a peek at what was around the corner.
_"It must be human.... but my got, even I can feel its spiritual pressure."_
He peers out, and there he stands.  A man in with crimson hair and a missing eye.  Not only that, he was heavily armed.  A very cold chill slowly crawled up Dai's spine.  The man turned towards him.  Dai's eyes widened in fear, and he hid back around the corner.
"_Holy shit, he just saw me._"
He listened carefully, trying to hear the man creep closer towards Dai, however, this was not the case.  The footsteps were moving farther and farther from him.  But that wasn't the only thing he heard.  There were another set of footsteps coming up the stairway.
"_Oh shit.  Another student!?_"

Both steps went silent.  Dai began fiddling with his ring.

"I remember you! Your the one I held hostage. And it seems you're consorting with monster spirits!"

"_Well, no turning back now._"
He turns around the corner and sees the profile of the armed man.  And on the staircase stood a student.... and he had a small hollow on his shoulder.
"Wait... what?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 16, 2009)

"Uhh..." Isac looked left and right. "What?" WHAM! Boss smacked him. "He can see me idiot." The small hollow shook his head. "You think they'd teach these kids better." the hollow hopped down off Isac's shoulder. "It's too dangerous for me up here. You go kick his ass!!" The creature then began to run down the stairs quick as possible. "... Crap."

With Neku-

"And that's when-" WHAM! he slammed his head into his desk. "A substitute.. a substitute on a day like today." He sighed, normally art class was fun. However, this sub was going on and on about the history of impressionists in Japan. As well as their effect on modern day society. "This is booorrriiinnngg.." Eri whined from behind Neku. "That's the only upside to this class." Neku thought. "A cute girl sitting right behind me."

With Akira-

"100 yards." Akira looked around. "Be on gaurd." Shark commented.  The two continued to march forward into the woods. They were closing in on their target. Right now, their only hope was that they were the ones who were closing in. And NOT the ones who were being lured in.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 16, 2009)

It had been a couple of days after his battle with the serpent Hollow, he had survived obviously but not unscathed.The clown Hollow had rested and when he was fresh again he had started feeding again.Like now for example, Maxi was currently snacking on a low level hollow, one so small that even one of his tiny (By comparison to other hollows) hands could grip it.

The presence of another Hollow was noticed by him and he prepared himself as a large turtle like Hollow arrived.The new arrival moved slow but his size was impressive and it's mouth was large to the point it could snap Maxi in half with a single bite."Ya ha ha ha."He laughed with his trademark laugh and his black claws revealed itself from under his raggedy cloak."Supahhh breakfast!"

The turtle breathed in deeply, puffed his cheeks or atleast so it seemed but it was difficult to make out with with a sturdy mask like that covering his face.And spat out a jet of water at Maxi.He dodged most of it but a hole was torn in his cloak around his shoulder and his shoulder was slighly injured.During his attempt at dodging the attack he was moving towards his opponent, which was probably why he got hot in the first place.

The second attack made by the turtle Hollow was completely evaded and Maxi jumped in the shell of the Turtle Hollow.*"Hehe, My armor is invincible."*The other Hollow boasted in a moronic sounding voice before withdrawing his limbs and head into it's shell and Maxi slashed at it several times but only scrathed the armor."Abriga Estrago!"The clown hollow yelled out and his cloak formed tendrils that found their way into the holes of the shell and and pierced their target several times while the turtle Hollow yelled out in pain.

"Bye bye."He said excitedly before pulling the tendrils back, the force ripping limbs and other bodyparts out of the shell and blood sprayed trough that particular part of the desert.He started feeding on this new meal, he had taken yet another step towards being an arrancer.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

"School life sure is dull." Neku looked over his class schedule. "Well, looks like it's time for PE now." He put his schedule into his back and headed for his locker. "NEKUUU!!!" Max caught up to him. "I heard we're playing football in PE today!" He made a few kicking motions. "I don't like football." Neku sighed. "EH!? NEKU!?" 

Neku shrugged and kept walking. "I just don't see the point in it. You run around, kick a ball into a goal and then what?" He waved his hand. "Football is just a bunch of running, i do enough of that during the day. I don't want to do it for "Fun" too." WHAM! Neku suddenly slammed into a rather large person. "What was that?"

Mikan Soshuko, Age 16, Captain of the Football team. "You don't like football!?" Behind him was the rest of the Football team. "gulp.." Neku swallowed deeply. "OI! YOU GUYS THINK YOU CAN JUST GO PICKING ON ANYONE YOU WANT!?" A female voice shouted. "eh?" the team turned around.

Eri was standing behind them holding a baseball bat. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" The entire football team bursted out in laughter together. "YOU NEED A GIRL TO FIGHT YOUR BATTLES FOR YOU!?" They continued to laugh. "THE BEST PART! IS IT'S THAT UNATRACTIVE YANKEE BITCH!!!" 

Neku clutched his fist tightly. "Take it back." Max put his hand on Neku's shoulder nervously. "C..come on neku... they.. they are huge... no japanese man should be that big!! just let it go and let's get to class!" He looked around, trying to see if he could find a teacher. "Take what back? the fact that your little lesbo friend is an ugly ass bi-" 

Before he could let out the words, Neku threw a punch straight to his Jaw. He quickly followed this with a kick to his groin and then a knee to his face. "NEKU!?" Eri and Max shouted together. "THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!? DO YOU KNOW WHO HE IS!?" One of the team members grabbed Neku. 

"He's a student who insulted my friend. And he should take back what he said."


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 17, 2009)

The smell of sewage. You would have thought that death would have gotten rid of that at least. Poverty stretched out before his ideas. Overpopulation; shanty houses; orphans crying; homeless looking on without hope behind their eyes. Tylos did not know if it was just his time in the comparative opulence of the Shinigami academy or if it was genuinely worse than his memories.

He had met Rose and Laurel in a shelter for the homeless of this area of slums. It had been a ramshackle affair-he had always been surprised that it had never collapsed on them-and there was a good chance it had long since gone. No doubt he was wasting his time-he was meant to be looking for his friends, and neither would even contemplate returning here given the choice. Not that he would either, but he was out of ideas.

Plumes of smoke and been visible for a while now. They were closer, and the smell was becoming tinged with burning. He was close; could it be? Footsteps thudded against the ground has sped up, accelerating into a run, and rounded the corner. Sure enough there was the shelter, on fire. Gathered around it were four men. Feeling anger, inexplicable yet potent, sweep through him he strode towards them, fist clenched.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2009)

Kazuma was right behind Erin, the male also deciding on a kidou spell to restrain the last of the two arms that were free. With the hollow already weakened by Erin's spell Kazuma decided on the safe choice of the Bukudou #1 Sai.The shinigami called out the incantation belonging to the binding spell and weakened by Breaker the last two twisted and locked themselves on the back of the Hollow leaving it open for the speeding Shin that was gripping his Asauchi tightly.

He jumped up and waited for the right moment when it came he didn't hesitate the slash downwards with all his strength and straight trough the mask of the Hollow, blood spurt trough the air and the ollow screamed out in pain as a bloodied pieces of masks dropped on the floor and Hollows body started to disintigrate, all the while Shin wasn't resting his assault and started stabbing the Hollow. Just to be on the safe side, the books might've been wrong you know.

When there was nothing more left of the hollow then the blood and and mask remnants, he lowered his blade and looked at his team mates."That went good."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

With Neku-

"YOU LITTLE WELP!!!" the football captain was back on his feet. The person holding Neku suddenly let go "I'LL KILL YOU!!!" He went to grab Neku's shirt but was held back by his teammates. "Just wait!!! We can settle this during PE!!" In truth, His team was actually scared of Neku. No one, Not one person in the highschool stood up to their captain.

The fact that Neku, tall for his race, But still no more muscle then your average person. Not only stood up to this giant of an asian. But also Beat him down. It was frightening. "You better be ready for hell to come down on you. Pathetic first year." The football team walked off. "Neku!! WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!!" Eri smacked the back of Neku's head.

"THAT WAS INSANE NEKU!!!" Max followed with another slap. "I don't like people insulting my friends." Neku commented. "Besides.. I've learned recently.. Size, really doesn't matter." Neku thought about his first battle, the battle where he saved Max's life, And his own.. "That only holds true in some cases." Eri's face looked rather catty when she said that. "Oi. What does that mean." Max waved his and infront of his face.

-- With Akira-

"10 yards." Akira and Shark continued to close in. The two had not discussed a plan, It's not in their nature. They will go in, They will fight it out and they will think on the fly. Calculations and strategies can be easily destroyed by one simple unknown. "RRRAAA!!!!!!" the sound of a hollow's cry fills the air around them. Yes, 10 yards. a mere 10 yards, In front of them.. A hollow..

Most accedemy student's don't have a clue what a battle with a real hollow is like. Most don't even know how terryfying the screach of a hollow can be. How it can rip away all hope in just a few seconds. "1 yard." The two were just feet away, They could see the outline of the massive creature. "GRAAAH!!!!" The beast will not go down easy. If it goes down at all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

"Yeah," Erin agreed, hopping off the hollow, cleaning her sword with a couple of leaves and sheathing it again, "that _did_ go well. I can't actually believe I managed to fire that. Ow!" Erin shook her hand with a yelp, blowing on it and trying to get the last fragments of ice off. "I just really wish it wouldn't backfire like that."

Erin sighed, then leaned against a tree and laughed. "We came out of that alive then. One down. I wonder how the others are doing?"


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 17, 2009)

"You consort with monster spirits, huh?! You must die for that.  Those spirits are evil.  They will taint the world with their madness.  I must stop them.  I must kill you." Drego lifted his M16 and fired at the teenager.  "Die you devil consorting scum! I hope you suffer for all the pain you have caused."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

"You consort with monster spirits, huh?! You must die for that.  Those spirits are evil.  They will taint the world with their madness.  I must stop them.  I must kill you." Drego lifted his M16 and fired at the teenager.  "Die you devil consorting scum! I hope you suffer for all the pain you have caused."

"CRAP!!" Isac held his hand up and a shield formed infront of him, Blocking the bullets. "How long can this hold!?" Isac wished boss was near him, What could he do with out anyone there to help him!? Wait till the psycho ran out of bullets? What if his shield didn't last!?

With Akira-

The two men stopped in front of the beast, But they felt another person close by. "We have more company then just this hollow." Akira thought. (Wink wink Ryuu.) "RAAAH!!!" The giant fist of the hollow came crashing down between Shark and Akira. Shark hopped on his right foot, fell forward and quickly caught himself by falling backward. The two men looked at each other, signaling with a nod.

Translation of the nod- "We'll attack on either side. It probably thinks i'm the weakest, so it will aim for me. Use that as your chance to attack from behind." Akira ran to the left of the beast, The monster turned to follow him. Shark came from behind and slashed down the monsters back. The creature screamed in pain, turned and backhanded the shinigami.

"Bakudou #1, SAI!" Akira waved his finger over the beast, cuasing it's arms to move back as if bound. "RAAA!!!" The beast lowered his head and swiped Akira into a tree. "GUH!" Akira coughed and landed on the dirt ground. The hollow now moved around in a rampage trying to free itself from the binding. and in its rampage, it destroyed the small cross that was in the ground. "G..grandpa..." Akira tried to stand up.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 17, 2009)

"Die you fucking bastard.  DIE already!" Drego kept on pounding the shield with bullets but it wouldn't break.  Drego kept on firing, but nothing was happening.  Finally, the inevitable happened and Drego ran out of bullets.  Drego still held on to the trigger, but the only thing that came out was the click of an empty gun.  

Annoyed, Drego whipped out his pistol.  "You're dead now, devil speaker. Your demonic shield cannot stand up to me." Drego fired several shots out of his pistol at Isac.  Unlike the M16, Drego's M9 had been in his possession long enough for Spirit Enfusion to occur.  Although weak, these bullets would still cause more spirit damage than what the M16 had shot.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

Isac could feel the drain in his spirit from the shots. But the shield was still holding."You're dead now, devil speaker. Your demonic shield cannot stand up to me." Isac sweatdropped. "It's not demonic... It's a pin..." He blinked. "Then again, it COULD be demonic i guess." He thought to himself. The man then lifted a pistol.

"I should be able to handle this." Isac thought once more. Drego fired a few shots. Two made contact with the shield, Each one causing a crack. "W..What!?" Isac was in shock, How could this guy break his spirit shield. "Hmm. His bullets are infused with spirit. Interesting." Boss rubbed his chin. "Sorry Isac. You are royally screwed."


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 17, 2009)

The shots echoed in the hallways as a the man shot at the student with his pistols.  Oddly enough, there was some sort of spirit infused shield blocking the bullets.
"_What the hell is this?_"

In a flash the shield then disappeared and the small hollow rubbed his chin.  "Hmm. His bullets are infused with spirit. Interesting.  Sorry Isac. You are royally screwed." 
"_I know I'm going to regret this..._"

Dai makes a fist with his left hand and in a red flash, his crimson Quincy Bow appears in his hand.  He steps out from around the corner and aims an arrow strait for the man's hand holding the gun.
"Now this is going to sting a little bit."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2009)

SUPER ULTIMATE OMEGA BUSTER SOCCER, BUT IN JAPAN CALLED FOOTBALL MATCH!!!!! (seriously, I'm just calling it freaking soccer....) 

Neku sweatdropped. "M..Max.." The words above were written on a sign Max was holding. "Do... Do you really think that was needed?" Max nodded. "If we die, I want to die in a match with a cool name! I DUN WADDA DIE EN P.E!!!!!" He somehow quickly went from standing to legs limp, holding onto Neku's shirt. Snot and tears flowing down his face. "That's... A very pretty look Max..." Neku sweatdropped.

"MAXI-KUN!!!!" A girl in the back shouted, she was wearing a Karakura uniform, Her hair was long and blonde. Her skin a light brown. "LIZ!!!" Max suddenly perked up, The two ran towards each other. "Hot damn. the flunky got a girl." Haruko laughed. "It's... It's because i have scars right..." Neku was in the fetal position with a large depression cloud over him. "No No. Max is just lucky. Lucky." 

"Maxi-Kun!!! something bad is going on at Karakura!!!" Liz pouted. "Eh!? What is going on!?" the girl looked down. "I was late for school. Very late. I heard loud bangs, like in those samurai anime when they fire many guns at the samurai. Or like in one piece when the marines fire those guns at the strawhats. Or like in-" Neku and Eri blinked together. "She.. She's an Anime freak."

Haruko spoke. "No, No.. She's just an airhead." Neku held up a Jump. "I buy it Every week." Haruko turned to him. "You buy it for the breasts. Don't you?" She asked him. "I'm not Max.""NEKKUUU!!!!!" Max ran over to his friend. "WE HAVE TO GO TO KARAKURAAAAAA!!!!" Neku had a blank look on his face. "Karakura is miles away. The fact that she got here at all is amazing." Liz raised her hand.

"I.. I came by motorcycle." Once more Neku hit a great depression. "No. No. It's still just luck." Haruko comforted him.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 18, 2009)

Drego fired one more shot at Isac after the shield broke.  "Hahahaha! Take that, you devil worshiper. Die."  Suddenly, the teenager who was hiding behind the corner stepped out and a bow appeared in his hands.  Unfortunately for Drego, this was on the side of his missing eye so he couldn't see anything.      

The teenager fired an arrow out of his bow straight at Drego.  Drego could hear the spirit arrow flying through the air, so he spun to see what it was.  Drego quickly jumped out of the way, but he wasn't fast enough.  The arrow slammed into his arm and blasted him back against the wall.  Drego managed to get off a shot with his pistol before he fell.  

Drego's head slammed into the wall. He slumped onto the ground.  Drego groaned and lifted his chin from his chest.  "Goddamn demon archer... I must kill him too.  All of the monster spirits and their human bodies." Drego raised the arm that held his pistol.  Although blood was coming down from his forehead, Drego could still see the teenager with bow in front of him.  Drego fired his pistol several more times in the teenager's direction.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2009)

"D.Damn it." The last bullet that has been fired at him passed cleanly through his left shoulder. His shield broken, He has only one trick left. He can use his sword.. "You can get three shields or two swords." The words echoed in his mind. "If you want to do both. One shield one sword." But the situation had changed. Isac needs more then just one shield one sword.

He needs two shields now and a sword. But, To his surprise, Dai can use a spirit bow? "Is he, like me?" Isac wanted to think, but there was no time. The intruder was against the wall now, It was the perfect time to strike. His bullets were focused on Dai. Now! Now is the time to strike!! "GRAAAHH!!!" Isac charged forward and raised his right hand.

"STENCH CLOUD!!!" Boss released a massive cloud of horrible smelling Gas in the center of the three men. *"THAT WAS HORRIBLE TIMING!!!!!!!" *Everyone seems to scream.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 18, 2009)

"Aghh! My eye!" Although the gas that Boss sent out had a bad smell, it entered Drego's empty socket as well.  Blood started to pour out of his empty eye, and Drego's nose was assaulted by a vast waft of some awful smell.  

Drego crawled into the room where he just killed some students.  He slowly got up and slammed the door behind to prevent the entrance of the gas.  Drego placed one hand over his eye socket in an attempt to stop the bleeding.  "All that evil spirit gas.  It's tainting me with its corruption." Drego sat down on a bloody piled of students.  He placed down his pistol but kept it within reach.  Drego tore the shirt off of a dead student and began wrapping it around his head as an eyepatch.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2009)

"You, You're Dai right..." Isac turned to Dai. "Boss... Is a little over the top sometimes.. But, Atleast, He's given us a small chance at victory." He looked forward. "He's trapped in a classroom now. We have the shot to destroy him!" He held up his right hand. "I've got a weapon myself. So please, Fight with me!" 

With Neku-

"GO!!!" Max shouted, Liz quickly drove off on her motorcyle towards Karakura high. "Why.. Is it we were left walking." Haruko kicked a pebble on the sidewalk. "Probably because we don't have a motorcycle." Neku sighed. "Damn this is such a long freaking walk too." Eri nodded. "BUT NOW I HAVE THE CHANCE!!!!" She screamed in her head.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 18, 2009)

Drego finally tied the bandage tight enough to stop the bleeding.  "I have to kill these demon consorters.  Their taint is staining the world.  Now what should I do? I could wait in here and ambush them.  Or I could jump out and attempt to shoot them while their guard is off... Hmmm." 

Drego opted for the firstchoice.  "I have to completely eradicate this evil.  As long as it takes." Drego jumped behind the teacher's desk and aimed his M9 at the door.  As soon as it opened he would fire.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 18, 2009)

‘What the hell are you doing?’

One of the three thugs turned round, the sneer that scarred his face disappearing as he saw Tylo’s uniform. Good, Tylos thought, he thinks I am a full Shinigami. I can make use of that.

‘So what are you doing?’

‘Watch it, you’re out of your comfort zone.’ All of the thugs were hoisting weapons. ‘You think you’re that much better than us that you can take all of us?’

Two of them were taller and the third was the same size. The first to have turned appeared to be a leader of sorts: dark spiked hair jutted out at uneven angles from his head and he rested a club on his shoulder. The other taller one had no weapons at all, but made up for it with sheer girth. The one the same height had a chain and even he looked more than a match for the skinny soul reaper. They were badly overestimating their own abilities; Tylos peered at them, if they thought they could take down a Shinigami. ‘Yes.’

They laughed nervously and glanced at each other. As the main one looked away Tylos hit him in the face and stepped back, ready for the response attacks. It felt gratifying to watch him fall to the floor.

The one with the chain moved first, but Tylos was expecting him. ‘Hadou #4: Byakurai.’ The lightning caught the edge of the soul’s arm and crashed into a nearby wall. It was enough, however, and the thug clutched at his arm in pain.

The other two were advancing on him cautiously. That the leader had taken that punch straight on and seemed to have no other ill-effects save for the promise of a bruise suggested the cocky one might have been him. He could feel his own right fist pulse from the pain of the blow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2009)

"Sigh." Neku and Eri continued their long march. "I wish i had time to change." He commented, He was still in his PE uniform, His black shirt and shorts. "Hanatasu sure does use a lot of black for.. flower...." He sweatdropped. "Heehee." Haruko had an evil grin on her face. "Whatever your thinking, Bad girl." He sprayed her with a water spritzer. "How did you even have that on you?" Haruko asked.

"No time for that, We gotta hurry. I got a friend at Karakura." He stopped, positioned his right leg forward, Left back. Leaned down low to the ground. "START!!" He then took off with a quick dash. "I'm distracted by the shorts, but impressed by the speed... or.. is it the other way around." She thought to herself, keeping the same evil grin on her face.

"COME ON!!!!!" Neku ran fast as he could. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!!!" Suddenly Neku's feet transformed, One red one black. "HUH!?" And his speed increased. "GAAAH!!!" He ran down the street. "Oi? He's fast." Haruko blinked. "But still... The shorts..." She imagined Neku's behind. "Heeheee...." Her grin grew even larger. "I... I GOT IT!!" Neku thought to himself. "Wake up damn it. That's the call phrase, But the power. It's random."

He focused on his goal, Karakura high. "First, It was my fist, Then my arm. However, Its now my feet. So, There was a possability that my left hand could have awoken when i fought the cursed spirit." He narrowed his eyes. "Or maybe, There is a pattern. Hand, Arm, Foot, Leg?" He shook his head. "Damn it no time to think about that!!"


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 18, 2009)

"You, You're Dai right..."  Isac turned to Dai.  "Boss... Is a little over the top sometimes.. But, Atleast, He's given us a small chance at victory."   He looked forward.   "He's trapped in a classroom now. We have the shot to destroy him!  I've got a weapon myself. So please, Fight with me!" 

"I'm impressed that you can even see hollows."  He turned the corner to see the door of the room that the man had crawled into.  Dai winces and sholds onto his left thigh.  One of the bullets the man had shot had managed to cut his legs.  It was amazing that he wasn't killed.  "_Dammit, my leg's been cut.  But this cut is odd.  Normally, it wouldn't be as painful, but somehow, the damage seems to be affected my spirit.  Did that man somehow manage to infuse his spirit energy into the bullets?  Amazing.  Seeing two humans able to manipulate their energy at that level on the same day.  Just my luck...._"

He turns to the other student.  "Look, I'm not normally the guy that plays the hero, so do me a favor.  If I help you, do not, I repeat, DO NOT, mention this to a soul.  Got it?"

Dai then looks at the classroom door where the killer had found refuge.  "Now, if my knowledge of killers from various television shows and movies is correct, then this guy will be preparing himself in case we ambush him."  He turns back to the student.  "So we need to be cautious."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 19, 2009)

Ynez returned from the Human World partially injured. Scratch marks were visible on her slender snake-like body. Battle marks from a powerful Hollow. Despite her amazing ability, she knew she was slightly outclassed by that mysterious Clown Hollow.

As she headed for some shelter to rest, she cam across 3 elephant shaped hollow. They were almost 2 times bigger than Ynez, who was already bigger than the Clown Hollow. She knew she couldn't escape this fight. 

"Look what we have here guys, a little Worm!" mocked one of the Elephant Hollows. Immediately after he finished his sentence, Ynez extended her tail towards his head binding it with such force, the head squashed.

"2 left, bring it on." replied Ynez with a smirk.

The remaining 2 hollows were slightly bigger and obviously had more battle experience. The battle with the Clown Hollow was exhausting Ynez and furthermore, she was in another battle.

Ynez tried to bind the head of another hollow, but he predicted the attack and ran sideways, causing Ynez to have no form of defence. One of the elephants charged at Ynez from the side, throwing her quite some distance away. 

"_Shit, I can't die now. Not after I was humiliated by the stupid Clown Hollow."_ thought Ynez to herself.

She dug a hole under the sand and sped under one of the elephant Hollow. _"This is probably ridiculous, swallowing an elephant whole."_ thought Ynez while expanding her mouth.

Suddenly, from beneath one of the elephant Hollow, a huge mouth appear, swallowing the elephant whole. A surge of energy and power suddenly flowed through Ynez's body.

"Who's you God now, elephant?" said Ynez as she sped as fast as she could towards the last remaining elephant Hollow.

........
........
A few minutes later,
.......


Ynez had completely ate the three elephant Hollow. She felt more stronger, swifter and more powerful than ever before.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2009)

"I'm impressed that you can even see hollows." Isac blinked. "Ah, I've seen them since i was small." He waves his hand in front of his face, As if to say. "No big deal." Probably because. "I'm amazed that you can see them too Dai-Senpai." 

"Look, I'm not normally the guy that plays the hero, so do me a favor.  If I help you, do not, I repeat, DO NOT, mention this to a soul.  Got it?" Isac nodded. "I promise, I would never tell anyone else about this... Except maybe my friend Neku. He can see hollows too!!" Isac smiled, He wasn't used to meeting people with these abilities. 

Dai then looks at the classroom door where the killer had found refuge.  "Now, if my knowledge of killers from various television shows and movies is correct, then this guy will be preparing himself in case we ambush him."  He turns back to the student.  "So we need to be cautious." Isac's face goes blank.

"Oi... You get your knowledge from Televion and movies..." He blinked.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 19, 2009)

His confidence had snapped, and his aggression was quickly withering. They spanned out in front of him, leaving new room for attack. The third was back on his feet and if he attacked one the other two would be upon him. He would only be able to get off a single spell before they were upon him, and that would leave him brawling outnumbered. They did not dare to charge though, knowing the first to move would receive a dose of kidou. His ability to use it had improved a lot-if one took it directly they’d no longer be in a position to fight.

He was reasonably confident hand-to-hand; he was as well practised at it as he was with a sword. He knew from fighting both rose and Laurel at the same time how hard fighting multiple opponents was, and he had never done it whilst using hakuda. Still, he was sure he had enough stamina to let off three more doses of the demon arts if it came to that.

His thoughts likely mirrored his opponent’s. It was a stale mate.

‘What do you want with us Soul Reaper?’ It was the one with the chain talking.

‘Why did you burn down that shelter?’

He barked a laugh. ‘You Shinigami resting so peacefully, so cushy, in the Seireitei. What the fuck you reckon gives you the right to tell us what to do.’

‘That was a shelter for the homeless. If you reckon the fact that you’re part of a gang protects you then-‘

‘Fine,’ the leader let his club fall from his shoulders. ‘You two let’s go, this guy is nothing to do with us.’

Could he let them just walk away? What could he do though? Even if he fought them and won it would be to no avail. He let them turn and looked towards the orphanage and was knocked off his feet as the club smashed into his head.

He staggered and yelled out a spell, pointing to the three souls. Where they were a moment ago, and the lightning met with nothing but air. Then the three were upon him.


----------



## ~Abelish (Jan 19, 2009)

Maxx was a new academy student, as he started to walk down for his first exam. "Boy, today is my first day.. I hope it doesn't become troublesome!" Maxx said as he walked in the woods. Suddenly he heard a sound form no where. Not really bothered he continued, but then he started to hear it more, and it got closer.

Maxx withdrew one of his zanpaktou's, and slashed at the air, cutting the trees on his side. "Stop hiding. It's more fun when you come out to play!" Maxx said, as if he knew what was stalking him. A huge hand came from the darkness, as it tried to grab maxx, but he countered the iron skinned hand with his zanpaktou. *"Uhhh! I found myself a Soul Reaper!"* Said a demented voice in the background.

"Slash" came  another hand, but on the other side of maxx. He quickly removed his other zanpaktou, as he parried that hand as well. A mysterious figure appeared form the darkness in front of maxx. It was a hollow. It flashed in front of Maxx as it licked his face. "He!

(finish later)


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 19, 2009)

"Oi... You get your knowledge from Televion and movies..."   He blinked.
"They're remarkably accurate."  He made a fist and manifested his bow again.  "Now lets go."

"What exactly is that!?"  Boss rubbed his chin.  "He's a Quincy.  They-" A small red arrow whizzed by the small hollow.
"The fewer explanations, the better.  Now lets go."

Dai turns the corner and does a roll and then presses himself up against the wall.  He then makes various hand motions to Isac.  
"You really do watch too many movies."
"Just get over here!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2009)

_Huenco Mundo_

The corpses of fallen hollow litter the barren desert. At the center of the battlefield were several hollows, surrounding a bloodied arrancar whose mask fragment  resembled a helmet on his head. 

"You look tasty...." One of the hollows growled.
"You took out a lot of us, turncoat, but we have you now!" Another hollow boasted.

"Now, now, don't be too hasty my fellow hollows. A meal like that is best served with gravy. Or soy sauce, if you happen to be asian." A cheerful voice said from the distance. 

The hollows looked to the direction the voice came from, and saw a tall, cloaked figure with a mask. Other than that it had no other distinguishable features. The figure approached the gang of hollows, and did not seem to be of any threat to them.

"Eh? What do you want! This is our dinner, so back off!" One of the hollows yelled.

"Or do you want to be the appetizer after we eat this guy?" Another one threatened, baring its fangs at the figure.

"Appetizer? Goodness, you hollows sure know little about food. I should be your dessert. " He corrected.

"rrr, SMARTASS!" The hollow charged, but was effortlessly sliced in half by the figure. A right arm was out of the figure's cloak, holding a blade of purple light in its arm. "Now, then who shall I slice next?" 

The other hollows were furious. After a lot of work, they had managed to corner and beat an arrancar, only to have their prey stolen from them.

"RAAAH! KILL HIM!" The rest of the hollows charged, delivering punches and slashes at the figure. None of their attacks did the figure any harm, and when they were finished a bright shining purple light was the only thing they saw before they fell, dead.

The arrancar was overjoyed. He had strayed from his squad a few hours ago, and was met by a large gang of hollows. Though he had managed to kill many of them, their numbers where simply too much. "Thank you! Thank you! Lord Aizen will surely reward you!" The figure turned to the arrancar, still holding its blade of light. "You smell...spicy." The arrancar looked at the figure, confused. He had no idea what he meant when he said he smelled spicy. "Yes... very spicy indeed. And these hollow souls..." The figure looked at the corpses of the hollows before him. "Some of them smell like tomatos. The others have a vague, porky flavor in their smell." The figure walked closer to the injured arrancar, sword in hand. "I haven't had chili in a long time."

Moments 2 arrancar were busy on patrol. They had been informed that one of the new arrancar was lost in the vicinity a few hours ago. "Hey, what's that?" One of the arrancar pointed to a figure sitting in the middle of the desert. Curious, the two arrancar approached the figure. 

"Hello." The figure said to them.

"Who are you?" One of the arrancar said. Though it was clear that the figure was a hollow, they were a bit confused that it did not attack them on sight. Many hollow have become quite rebellious these past 200 years, after Lord Aizen's hogyoku was damaged.

"Me? I am simply a cook enjoying his chili." The figure stood up, holding a bowl filled with chili. "Would you nice arrancar like some, its very spicy."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2009)

"OI!! OII!!!!!" Boss jumped up and smacked Dai. "DON'T THINK I'M A PUSHOVER JUST CAUSE I'M SHORT!!!!" Dai used his index finger and thumb to flick boss away. "I don't have time for this." Dai said. "Now get over here!" Isac sighed and nodded, Taking the other side of the door. "It's... My size right..."

Boss fell into a depression. "Ever since i first became a hollow. I was mocked." He was now wearing a Yukata and playing on a guitar. "The life of a tiny hollow. Though i was born a human." He strumed the guitar. "Hated by those, I considered Kin." He strumed once more. "Really... I wonder where he gets these things..." Isac sweatdropped.

With Neku-

"HUFF!!! HUFF!!" He was halfway to Karakura high. "These feet of the devil! They really are something!!" He laughed. "First target confirmed." Someone on a tall building watched Neku through Binoculours. "Ah? First target? what's that?" A girl next to him wearing a Ninja outfit, with her legs crossed indian style, hands on her feet. Spoke to him. "It.. It's our mission Mamamo." 

The girl blinked at him. "Uhmu..." She leaned her head back and put her finger on her chin. "What mission?" She asked. "GUAH!?" The man fell back in disbelief. "HOW COULD YOU FORGET SOMETHING SO IMPORTANT MAMAMO!!!" He shouted. "Ah, Mitchal-Kuuun... you're yelling..." She pouted. "Ah... Sorry Mamamo." He bowed.

With Akira-

"Shark." Akira spoke, Shark looked at him and Nodded. "Understood." The secret langauge, SHY-GO!!! The two stood up and quickly began Zig zagging around the clearing. Shark made the first attack, He twisted his body in a way only a drunkard could do. His sword came down at an angle, suddenly it pulled back. Then stabbed forward, the hollow couldn't follow the change and his hand was stabbed.

Akira came in next, He took the opening Shark made. He looked carefully at the hollows back and made a quick X slash, Causing the hollow to ark back and scream in pain. "go." Akira said again, Now the beasts chest was exposed, Shark jumped and slashed as many times as he could. The beast fell forward this time, Grabbing it's chest. Once more the back was open, Akira made more slash motions to it's back.

The plan, Keep attacking until it's head is fully exposed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 21, 2009)

"I propose we keep moving."Erin said to her teammates who gave a nod and a "Yeah, sure."And then the group did exactly so.They moved in a reverse triangle formation, Shin on the left, Kazuma on the right and Erin a little behind them in the middle.With their skills this was probably the best formation they could use.They made their way trough the forest, treading cautiously since a Hollow could be lurking behind every bush or tree but it took them surprisingly long to find the next Hollow.

When they did find it wasn't that hard to spot him, he was gigantic.Atleast as big as a 2-story house, in particular it's head was abnormally large but what was most notable were the  eight legs that ran down from where it's neck should be.Legs might not even be appropriate, tentacles would be a better fit.

"It looks like an octopus"Kazuma spoke up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2009)

"Oooooh," Erin craned her neck back, looking up at the Hollow, "That's quite big."

Her hand twitched, and slowly moved to grasp her nameless sword. "So yeah, I'm not sure my Hado are going to cut it here, not on something this large and with this much support. How're we taking it?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

"GRUAH!!!!!!!!" The hollow screamed out in pain and fell to the ground. Then, it slowly began to light up and explode into balls of spirit. "Mission. Complete" Akira and Shark stood proudly over the hollow, swords in hand. "Thanks..." Akira Said. "No biggie." Shark slapped him on the back. "Ow..." Shark commented. 

But, the then turned his attention to the broken cross. "Grandpa..." He thought to himself. "This is where it happened right?" The voice from his blade rang in his ears. "Yes, this is where i was found.. With you." He spoke. Looking where the cross was placed. "And where my grandfather gave up his life for me..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 21, 2009)

"I'm not sure, the large amount of tentacles make it difficult to bind him and leaves no blind spot it couldn't defend itself from."Kazuma replied as he assessed the hollow.

"Come on, it's easy."Shin called out as he took out his Asauchi and gripped it tightly."We just start cutting tentacles off until there are none left and we can freely move on to his head."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 21, 2009)

Mortis was flying peacefully above the skies of the human world. He was searching for a couple of special souls, souls so pure that their smell was rapturous to the hollow. These were the perfect aromas, souls so perfect that if consumed by a hollow their powers would increase exponentially. But that was not why Mortis wanted these souls. He wanted them solely for their flavor and their flavor alone.

"I wonder when the next perfect aroma will appear..." He thought. He had already identified several of them. Most of these souls were incredibly powerful, and Mortis was not strong enough to take them. Yet. However the others were simply too weak, and have not reached their 'ripeness' as Mortis put it. 

Mortis' attention was suddenly caught by a calm, herbal scent. The scent was soothing to Mortis, and it attracted him to a group of shinigami fighting against a large hollow. "Ah, the aroma of solitude. It seems it is time for you to ripen some more." The hollow says to himself as he watched a battle begin to unfold between the shinigami and the hollow.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 21, 2009)

He punched one away, a random lucky punch, and tried to run at whoever was in front of him. There was no one, and instead a body careered into his right sending him staggering. He was confronting the unarmed man now, and his opponent rushed with a surprising speed for hiss bulk. Still, Tylos was faster and able dodge, hitting the man as he tried to stop. This opened a big enough gap for him to use kido again.

He had no time. Something hit him across the side of the head, hard, and he staggered into a wall. Body racked by panting, he saw his opponents close in again. Who the hell were these guys? They were as strong as any of his rivals in the academy. He would need to split them up and take them one by one, His head was swimming, his body, aching; what chance did he have to do that?

Guess what was left was to run.  It left a sour feeling in his stomach, but damaged pride was better than death. He shouted the incantation and sent a bolt of lightning. Another. He let fly with all the kidou he could muster and barraged the attacker with it. They fell back, trying to avoid the waves of energy spewing from Tylos. He took his chance and ran.

He ran down the street, ducked into an alley, emerged out the other side before it caught up with him and tripped him. Exhaustion-he had used more in that last ditch attempt to escape than he knew he had. It was questionable whether he had enough to even make it back. At least the signs of pursuit were absent.

‘That was quite a show.’

He jumped, and pivoted. A man, not quite elderly, was leaning against a wall of one of the buildings he had just passed between. ‘Who are you?’

‘If the Blades are your enemy then I’m your friend. Come back to my home, you look like you need a rest and I reckon I need your help.’

‘Can’t, my business is finished here.’

‘Indeed it’s a pity. Were you just looking for a fight?’

‘I was looking for a friend.’

‘Oh?’

‘Red haired female soul reaper or a long haired blonde male.’

‘Well, this is suspiciously convenient.’

‘Huh?’

The man narrowed his eyes. ‘The name of your female friend isn’t, by any chance, Rose is it?’

Tylos turned to him. ‘What?’


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

A few hundred years ago-

"WAAH!! WAAH!!!" A baby cries out in the forest. "Ah?" An old man, dressed in a tattered Yukata, walking with a cane makes his way to the baby. His arms and legs are thin. His body seems to be ravished by time. His hair is gone, his head is shining brightly. "There's a baby." The old man comments. He then scratches his chin in thought.

"How'd a baby get in Noboru. Hmm." He looked down next to the baby. "Oh? A sword? A warrior baby?" The old man quickly jumped back. "Do you wish to fight young one!?" He shouted. "Guh..huhu...'" The baby giggled. "Ah? You were crying so much just then." The old man commented. "But now you are giggling!?" He jumped back once more. "Are you insane?" The old man asked.

"Guhuhuhuh..." The baby giggled again. "Haha... What a strange child.." The old man smiled and picked up the baby. "Akira. And since you arrived in Noboru.. Akira Noboru. that'll be your name!" He nodded and walked off. "Oh, Wait, Your sword." He ran back and picked up the blade. "You came with it right? You should leave with it!!" He shouted at the baby. "Ah, Wait. Children don't know better."

In the human world, Current day-

"Mitchal..kuuuun." Mamamo whined. "How many mooooreee..." She rolled on the ground. "WHY ARE YOU ROLLING!?" Mitchal shouted. "Mitchal-kun." The girl pouted. "Ah, I shouted again. Forgive me." He bowed. "But, We must keep looking for potentials." He held up his binoculors. "I think, This one will lead us to more." He commented, Looking at Neku. "Where is he going mitchal kuuuuun." The girl was now standing on her head. THUD, Mitchal fell back. "HOW DID YOU DO THAT!?"


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2009)

"Ever since i first became a hollow. I was mocked." He was now wearing a Yukata and playing on a guitar. "The life of a tiny hollow. Though i was born a human." He strumed the guitar. "Hated by those, I considered Kin." He strumed once more.  "Really... I wonder where he gets these things..."  Isac sweatdropped.

"Will you guys just shut up and pay attention!?"
He turned to the door and peered through the window to see inside.
BANG
A gunshot whizzes by and even cuts a bit of Dai's hair off.  He sits back down and looks at the student.
"Yea.  He's in there."
*"Well, duh."* the two reply.
"Alright.  This guy is very dangerous.  Those aren't just normal bullets he's got in there.  He's somehow managed to infuse them with his spirit energy, making them even more lethal than normal bullets.... and thats quite hard to do.  So before we go in there all gung-ho and save the school, I gotta ask you something.  What can you do?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

"Alright. This guy is very dangerous. Those aren't just normal bullets he's got in there. He's somehow managed to infuse them with his spirit energy, making them even more lethal than normal bullets.... and thats quite hard to do. So before we go in there all gung-ho and save the school, I gotta ask you something. What can you do?"

Boss blinked for a second. "Release toxic gas."he commented. "NOT YOU!" Dai shouted. "Um, Right now, I can create a spirit sword using these pins." He held up a pin with a sword on it. "Oh, Those things you wear on your shirt." Dai commented. "So, You infuse spirit into those pins and use them as a weapon?" He asked. "Uhm..." Isac looked confused. "I.. I guess... I honeslty, Just kinda swing it around like a sword and it works..." 

He sighed. "I was in a fight earlier today. If i was at full power, I could create a shield and attack with my sword.. Or i could use my healing drink to bring back my spirit energy." He looked up at Dai. "But, If you can take care of the damaging... I can create two more shields."


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2009)

"I was in a fight earlier today. If i was at full power, I could create a shield and attack with my sword.. Or i could use my healing drink to bring back my spirit energy."   He looked up at Dai.  "But, If you can take care of the damaging... I can create two more shields."

"Now that- there is a crimson flash, and a bow can be seen glowing in Dai's hand, "can be arranged."
"You like doing that a lot, don't you?"
*flick*
A small scream could be heard as Boss went flying back.
"Looks like its now or never.  You ready for this?"
The student nods.
"Then lets go."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

Somewhere down the hall-

"Must.. Resist.. Urge.." Boss stood up. "To Cero human..." Isac took a deep breath. His left arm was useless at the moment, so he moved the shield pin to his right hand and held it up. He then looked at Dai. "Right. I'll go in first." He quickly threw open the door and held up his right hand. Bullets began crashing into his shield, It was holding up, But there were small cracks forming in it. "GO NOW DAI!"

With Neku-

"DEMON DASH!!!" Neku closed in on Karakura Highschool. "OH!? NEKU PASSED US!?" Max shouted from his Girlfriend motorcycle. "EH!?" She screamed in disbelief. "DAMN IT ISAC!!!" Neku shouted, jumpoing the fence. "HEY!!! IT'S DANGEROUS IN THERE!!!" A student shouted at him. "Into the schoo!" Neku ran through the front door and up a flight of stairs. "Gotta find ISAC!!!!"

He saw the boy run into a classroom, But there was another student behind him with a Bow. Neku stopped in his tracks. "Huh? Another guy like us? Awesome." He smiled. "You... You did that... On accident... Right..." Neku looked down. "Oh... Sorry boss." He could only see two of the hollows arms sticking out from under his shoe.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2009)

"GO NOW DAI!"
It was almost as if time stood still.  The bullets began raining into this spirit shield that was created by the student.  Time was of the essence.
"Theres no turning back now."
Dai jumped behind the student and found his footing.  He pulled back from the bow and created a crimson arrow that glowed so brightly, it lit up the immediate area.  Cracks began forming in the shield, but the student remained, determined to keep it up for as long as possible.
_"Amazing.  This kid is able to see hollows and manipulate his spirit energy at such a level.  It brings up a few questions.  Like how he is able ot do so, as well as how he knew my name.  But enough wasting time Dai, you have an insane killer that is able to manipulate spirit energy at a high level as well.  This shiled can only last for so long."_

Dai took aim at the man standing behind the desk and released his arrow.  It passed by the student's head, making a whooshing sound as it did so.  It then pierced its way through his shield from behind.  The gunman looked dumbfounded for a moment.
_"Heh, its finished."_
However, because the arrow had to go through the shield, it was slowed down.  The killer took this opportunity and threw the desk up in the air and ducking.  The arrow destroyed the desk, however, the killer remained.
"Shit."

The faint sound of sirens could be heard in the distance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

Isac's shield shattered, but he hoped the arrow would make it. To his dismay, the killer tossed the desk up and shielded himself. "Crap." Isac thought, grabbing Dai by the back and pulled him out of the classroom, ducking behind the wall once more. "Damn." Dai grumbled. they both already heard the Sirens in the distance. That's going to make this a tougher situation.

"Oh, Hi Isac." Neku had a dumb look on his face. "NEKU!" Isac shouted. "What are you doing here!?" Dai looked him over. "This guy, Is from Hananatsu?" He thought. "Oh this is Dai-sempai. I finally remembered, you were the one held back right Sempai! I thought you looked familar, but i couldn't place your name." Isac smiled at him. "I heard about your killer problem."

Dai looked at Neku's feet. They were currently red and black. "Oh! Neku a new power!?" Isac asked. "Uh, Yeah i think i figured it out." Neku looked proud. "Killer. Cops." Dai sighed. Today was becoming bothersome. "But with you here! now we can really teach this killer a lesson!!" Isac smiled. "Yeah, These new feet of mine give quite the kick."

Outside-

"NOO NEKU!!!!" Max shouted, Liz holding him back. "You fool~ YOU WENT IN WITHOUT YOUR TOP BOSS MAX-SAMA!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2009)

"Cut it all down, huh?" Erin turned her head, looking at the oblivious Hollow, "That _does_ sound like fun. You think we're fast enough to avoid getting killed?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

Akira fixes the cross and looks down at it. "Rest well." He comments before turning around to Shark. Both men nod and walk off into the woods once more. The test is extreme, that's what both should be thinking. It's too much for just students in the Academy. "These men are serious about giving us real combat experience." Akira thought to himself.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 22, 2009)

The house was spacious and wide, although it was only one room, and the walls were wallpapered by books. Leather bound covers arranged with a military precision across the shelves and shelves and shelves. Tylos was not a keen reader, but the sight was pretty remarkable despite that. It occurred to Tylos that he had no idea how this man could even get ahold of books in the area he lived.

His legs had given out during the trip. Apparently the sustained use of kidou had an effect on his body. Half of the journey the man had had to support him: it was embarrassing. Tylos was meant to be a Shinigami, or an aspiring one at least.

The man seemed content to let him rest as he busied himself preparing food of some kind. Tylos considered telling him not to go to the trouble, but after the effort the man was going to it felt as if it would be rude.

‘Not got your zanpakutou yet?’

‘Why?’

‘If you want to take on the Blades it would be simple. You’re lack of experience might be trouble though.’

‘Aren’t they just street thugs?’

‘Kind of. They are far your standard ones though.’

‘What’s so special about them?’

‘I am not too sure. Truth of the matter is they have done would should be basically impossible with only eight gang members.’

‘How do you know they are not just very strong souls?’

‘It’s unthinkable that there is not more behind it. If I help you find them, can you find out what drives them and what is so special about them? I know you’re friend has been seen with them recently.’

Tylos shook his head. ‘That does not make any sense.’

‘Nothing about this gang makes any sense! I’ve spent so long studying, battering my head off their proverbial wall. You see those books? I’m not only a scholar but I’m also a man who hoards information. I have spent my life doing so. Gathering information is like breathing to me. Do you have any idea how galling it is coming against such an insurmountable barrier is after everything else lays itself at your feet? This gang has a secret, I know it, and I need you to help me.’

‘I’m still not convinced that they are anything out of the ordinary.’
The man sighed. ‘I guess it doesn’t matter. You agree to help me?’

‘I guess.’

‘Thank you.’ He turned to approach the still cooking food again.

‘What’s your name?’

The man turned slowly. “Hajime.”


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2009)

"Time for a sample." 

Mortis extends his hands outside his cloak. White mist seems to emanate from the bodies of both shinigami and hollow around him, who still do not sense his presence even as he uses this move. 

"Amoy."

Unknown to everyone a tiny fraction of their spiritual energy leaves their body. They do not sense this, since the amount is so minute that its loss is pointless. 

The mist enters the eye holes of Mortis' mask. The hollow shivers, as he recieves the mist inside him. "Far from ripe. All of them are far from ripe." Mortis shakes his head in disappointment. He had hoped that at least one of them were strong enough to have a decent flavor. "Even if they do win, their flavor will still be sub-par. It seems I must look for other souls elsewhere." Mortis warps back to Huenco Mundo, as if he was never in the human world in the first place.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 22, 2009)

"Fast enough?"Shin replied as he prepared himself for an assault."The Hollow doesn't seem particularly aware or bright, I mean it hasn't even noticed us here."He was about to rush towards the Hollow and do exactly he had proposed a little while before but Kazuma grabbed him by the shoulder and said.

"Let's try not to get ahead of ourselves now."The nobleman squatted and picked up a decently sized rock and then proceeded to stand up straight again before throwing the rock at the Hollow with an considerable speed.With the rock sailing at it's head the Hollow turned to face it and within the blink of an eye it batted the rock away with one of it's many tentacles.

It roared before heading towards the group of Shinigami, though it's reaction time was fast it moved surprisingly slow.

"You would be somewhere over there if you dove in headfirst."Kazuma remarked as he pointed in the direction of where the rock was batted to.
"I say surround it from all angles and keep it from getting close to any of us, Shin try to distract him while me and Erin use kido to disable it's legs, Binding will probably be ineffective and much too energy consuming with that many legs so I offensive spells will be a must."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

"I hear something." Akira thought to himself. "It's just me~" His blade commented. "I got bored..." She pouted. There was not a single thought in Akira's mind. "EH~ YOU INSULTED ME!!!" She cried. "She... She figured it out already.." Akira sweatdropped. when his blade says or does something he finds annoying. Rather then say something that could be seen as mean, he simply doesn't think at all.

However, His blade, being a part of him. Has alreadty figured out this trick. "SEE!!!" She shouted again. "If you keep insulting me bad things will happen~" she pouted. "Ah, Sorry." Akira had to fight back the urge to bow. "Ah? Did you hear that?" Akira turned to shark, Who seemed to be busy drinking.

"I guess No-" THUD! A rock slammed into the back of Akira's head before he could finish the sentence. "Ah, I think there's a hollow over there." Shark looked down at Akira. "Let's go check it out." He stepped over the Falen shinigami and headed in the direction the rock came from. "So... So mean..." Akira sighed.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 22, 2009)

"Oh, Hi Isac." Neku had a dumb look on his face. "NEKU!" Isac shouted. "What are you doing here!?" Dai looked him over. "This guy, Is from Hananatsu?" He thought. "Oh this is Dai-sempai. I finally remembered, you were the one held back right Sempai! I thought you looked familar, but i couldn't place your name." 
"Actually, I think you're thinking of Smelly Morgan in 142.  I'm the guy that nearly burned down the chem lab, but thats a different story all together."  "I heard about your killer problem."

Dai looked at Neku's feet. They were currently red and black. "Oh! Neku a new power!?" Isac asked. "Uh, Yeah i think i figured it out." Neku looked proud. "Killer. Cops." Dai sighed. Today was becoming bothersome. "But with you here! now we can really teach this killer a lesson!!" Isac smiled. "Yeah, These new feet of mine give quite the kick."
"Seriously!  Where they hell do you people keep coming from!?  Next thing I know, there's gonna be some guy that can manipulate small spirit dolls will show up!"  The 3 others simply stare back at Dai and blink.  "Whatever.  This guy has to go.  I'm not sure that the cops will be able to cope with his powers."  The rest nod.

"Alright, here's the plan."
Cue cliche huddle and whispering.

-Moments Later...-

"Got it?"
"Yea."
"Seems easy enough."
"I'm not quite sure if I'm comfortable with this guys..."
"Trust me, the 3 of us will be safe."
"Yea, but I'm more worried about myse-"
"On 3.  1.  2.  3!"
"WAIT!"

Isac grabs boss and throws him into the room.
"HOLLOW STINK BOMB!"
Boss lands in the middle of the room.  The gunman looks at Boss with an evil stare, and then aims his gun straight for the nervous hollow.  
"STENCH CLOUD!"
He then erupts in a cloud of the most vile smelling smoke you could possible imagine, engulfing the entire room in a yellow smog.  The gunman covers his mouth and begins coughing.  And shooting at random.
"Thats my cue."
Isac runs in with his remaining shield to make cover.
"Now, Neku!"
"He better owe me one."
He runs inside in a flash and quickly picks up Boss and takes cover behind Isac.
"And time for the finale."
Dai steps up behind Neku and Isac and takes aim.
"Heh.  With the smoke blocking his vision, he has no idea where he needs to aim."
The random shots continue as Dai releases his arrow.... the shots continue as if nothing happened.
"Well, damn."
"You idiot!  He may not be able to see where he's aiming, BUT NEITHER CAN YOU!"
Dai nervously smiles and rubs the back of his head.  "Hehehe, oops."
The rest fall over in disbelief.  The sound of the sirens grow louder and louder.  The gunman stops shooting for a moment.
"Dammit!"
The sirens get closer and closer.
"Shit!  I can't stay here for too long."
He fires two rounds into the window, and then runs and crashes into it, shattering it completely.
"What the hell!?"
The group rush over to the window and look down, only to see nothing but shattered glass.
"That was a two story fall!"
"Well, at least its over."
"But he got away.  Shouldn't we do something?"
Dai walks away from the classroom, looking at the dead bodies surrounding the area.  The stench of the bodies were overwhelming.
"Not my problem."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

The two teens blink. "He.. He just walked out." Neku looked over at Isac. "Ah, Neku.. I didn't notice till now but..." His vision seemed to zoom out. "You're wearing a PE uniform." Neku looked down. "CRAP I FORGOT ABOUT THE SOCCER MATCH!!" He shouted. "Um, well I'm sure you can make it back to school in time..."

WHAM both were slapped by Boss. "GET OUT OF HERE IDIOTS!!!" They nodded and ran out of the school, it was best NOT to be seen by the cops at this moment. "Huff, Huff..." Haruko fell to the ground infront of Karakura high. "I... Made it..." she looked up at Max. "Bleh... Tight shorts." She stuck her tongue out.

"I LOOK GOOD IN THIS!!!" Max yelled at her. "Is.. it over...?" Liz looked around worried. "Guah, Boss you reak." Isac held the hollow away from him. "HEY! I DON'T SMELL THAT BAD!!" He lifted one of his arm and took a whif. "BLAGE!!" Then vomited over Isac's hand. "I TOLD YOU YOU STINK!!!"

"Oooh?" Haruko seemed to perk up. "Tight black shorts, Muscular body.." Her ears began to twitch. "NEKU!!" The women seemed to regain her life. "Ah, Eri." Neku was met with a pair of breasts to his face. "You ran off without me idiot! i was worried you got yourself killed!" She was moving Neku's head left and right. "I.. I'm not sure how to react..." Neku thought.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

"Yeah, Kazuma's got it," Erin began to run around the right side of the Hollow, keeping just out of range, "A circle sounds like it'll do it. The big guy won't know who to target. Shame there aren't more of us though."

_"Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death. Bakudo One: Restraint!"_

Erin pointed her index and middle finger at one of the Hollow's many waving limbs, causing it to snap back and forth as it began to stiffen, unable to move freely. The small ring of Reiatsu generated by Restraint would act as a binding agent, and hopefully last long enough for Erin to strike properly.

"And through the sealed point," Erin pointed her fingers the same way once again, "Blaze across the night skies, raining down throughout the ages. Hado Four: White Lightning!"

The burst of white Reiatsu surged forth, penetrating right through the point where the Reiatsu from Erin's Bakudo had struck, severing the limb. When the Hollow thrashed around to face her, she leapt back a few times, drawing her sword with her left hand, while shaking the tingling from her right.

"Might wanna rest my hands a little," she commented to herself, "If two Kidou like that in a row is enough to shake me up."

Still, with Erin having removed one of the limbs, the Hollow would either have to turn to face her to get a good angle at hitting her, or content to use the two limbs from each side of the one she had severed.

"Someone take a tentacle off," she yelled to the others, "I don't want this thing noticing me anymore than it has to."

After that, Erin leaped into one of the many trees, and began to jump between them, dodging the lashing tentacles of the Hollow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

The whistling sound of sand blowing through the crags and pillars of Hueco Mundo was a sound that never let up. It was always there, a dull drone in the background. Hollow had dwelled in these lands, beneath the sea of sand held far above by the cavern rooftops, for eons. It was their home. They knew it, inside and out, and never questioned what had always been there.

They never questioned the whistling.

Rahs Loglos hated the whistling.

He was large for a normal Hollow, although nothing compared to the towering Gillian that wandered to and fro, releasing the red light of a cero at random intervals, often, as Rahs suspected, for the sheer hell of it.

Hell. This was not hell. This was a heaven. A paradise where anyone could attain power, and no one could tell you 'you will never leave your station'. Rahs was at home here. If only it wasn't for that dammed whistling.

A small spark of Reiatsu arced up the black spike emerging from Rahs's left shoulder, and he grimaced, or would have, were it not for the mask that sealed itself over his face. Luckily, nothing more happened. Rahs's power liked to activate on its own, and when it did, he became a raging monster, moreso than he already would be considered.

The one eyehole in his mask, just above the zigzag pattern that existed across where the eyes of a normal being would be, showed a vibrant blue iris, which changed to purple as Rahs's power manifested.

The lumbering, gorilla-like, Hollow, trudged onwards, following a scent that had wafted from nearby. Miniature lizard Hollow flicked back and forth across the sands, but Rahs ignored them, they provided no sustenance. No, the smell that had come to him spoke of something that might yet satisfy the hunger that drove him onwards, although he, like all Hollow, knew that such hunger would never cease.

A particularly strong gust of wind caused a high pitch whistle to assault Rahs, and he grimaced. He hated that whistling.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

"Neku~" Haruko looked down at Neku, Her face bright red. She seemed to have a strange look in her eye. "OI!!! LET GO OF HIM YANKEE!!!" Max shouted. "I won't let my friend fall into your sucubine trap!!" He grabbed Neku and pulled him from Eri. "HISS!!!" The girl was on her hands and knees, one hand in the air, resembling a cat pawing while hissing at its enemy.

"Neku! You have to watch out for her!!" Max was met with Liz's chest. "MAXI-KUN!!! YOU DID IT!!!" She began jumping up and down. "Gufufufufu..." Max drooled, He then dropped Neku and took a proud stance. "Ofcourse my dead Liz. I am a man of my word. I will help anyone who comes to me. For i am Max Hal, The Hero of Karakura." 

Liz jumped up and hugged him. "I.. I've become a secondairy character in my own story!!!" Neku shouts. "Ah, Poor kid." Boss scratched the hollow cockroach equivalent of his butt with one hand. "You. You are a secondairy character too boss..." Isac commented. "EH!?!!?!?! BUT I'M EPIC AWESOMENESS!!!!!" 

With Akira-

"I.. I feel forgotton for some reason..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 22, 2009)

Erin yelled to them that someone was to take a tentacle of and so Kazuma a low numbered kidou, the weak explosion that followed was to be a distraction.Kazuma didn't expect it to damage the Hollow much but that's why he chose a very specific spot to target.This was Shin's side and Shin immediately caught on what Kazuma was planning.

The Zanjutsu specialist leaped in trough the pluma of smoke that rose around the area the kidou spell impacted and swiftly one of the tentacles was cut off with a single slash.Shin was batted away just as swiftly though, luckily the Hollow was too distracted to notice him really since that might've been the end of Shin, instead he was just knocked into some shrubs while the two others continued their assault.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

"Oh, It's you." Shark helped shin up off the ground. "Ah. More people." Akira walked up behind the two, holding a large bump on his head. "Hey." Shark turned to Akira. Translation, This is Shin, We fought each other during Zanjutsu class. He's a good guy. "hi." Translation, I see. He seems like he's in trouble, we should help him.

With Neku-

"It.. It's cause... of the scars... It.. It has to be..." Neku was once more in a slump of depression. "Neku~ I'll show you it's not the scars." Eve unbottoned the top button of her school uniform. "AH!!! LEAVE NEKU ALONE!!! SUCCIBI!!! SUCCUBI!!!" Max had a cross and Garlic, holding it infront of Haruko. "Eh?? You're ruining my fantasy!!" Eri turned, frustrated. 

"Isac.. Help me..." Neku hid behind Isac. "Oi, Isac, you are older then neku right?" Isac nodded. "Don't you kids normally call older kids sempai?" He asked. "Ah.. Right.. I never noticed Neku didn't say it!" Isac slammed a fist into his open hand. "What? You're older?" Neku blinked. "I.. I thought you were younger....." THUD Isac fell over.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

Erin ducked low as a tentacle whipped overhead and stabbed up with her sword, angling it so it would catch. This was a terrible idea, as she soon realised. When the Hollow whipped its tentacle up into the air, Erin went sailing along after it, through the sky.

"Oooooh craaaaaaa-" Erin cut off in midsentence as she was dislodged from the tentacle, and realised that directly above the Hollow was a blindspot that ran from the  its head across its back.

"Come on, come on, come on," Erin whipped up her Reiatsu, "We can't stand on the air, but we can redirect our movements. Slow down, slow down, fall here!" A burst of Reiatsu Erin kicked out against the air stopped her flight, and she fell directly above the Hollow, her sword point down. 

Landing on the Hollow, the sword drove itself through its armour, but the shaking of the massive beast dislodged Erin, minus her sword, before she could withdraw it. She hit a tree and lost her breath for a moment, slightly stunned.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 22, 2009)

What ever the hell was going on was lost upon Shin, Shark helped him up and seemingly introduced him to this other Shinigami but they weren't really a talkative bunch."We'll talk later, we need to assist Erin and Kazuma."With haste Shin rejoined the battle with Shark and Akira on his tail.

Now all of 5 of them were circling the Hollow, the confused and now six legged beast was still attempting to grab one of them but with his slow speed and low intelligence it was having quite some trouble."Any other kidou users here?"

Before he could get an answer Erin performed a risky attack and injured the hollow, nearly slaying it even but the best knocked her away just in time."And I thought I was crazy"Shin mumbled.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

Akira watched the beast move it's tentacles. "There." He pointed. "Wh.. What did he say...?" Shin looked over to Shark. "There, The tentacles move in a pattern. We should be able to stop them if we attack at the right moment." Shark answered. "The hell did you get that from, There?" shin asked. "It's a laungauge called Shy-go."

Akira quickly lept into battle, The tentacle seemed to move in slow motion. He knew the pattern, It squirmed left then right, left again. He watched the hollows Tentacle. Before it attacked, It squirmed left, so the attack would be a motion to the right, He raised his blade, The attack came from the right. He turned and blocked the Tentacle. 

This angered the creature, it used a second tentacle to attack. This time it was blocked by Shark. He had used his drunken style to motion in for the block. "HAHA!" Shark laughed, the two pushed fourth all their strength and sliced off the tops of the tentacles. "It's open!" They shout in unison.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 22, 2009)

Shin rushed forward, his katana low to the ground and ready to strike, but the Hollow simply roared before opening it's beak like mouth and it's tongue shot out like a sticky projectile.Shin stopped and blocked it with the flat of his blade but the impact pushed him back but Shin simple smiled, they had expected a last trick like this.After all this Hollow hadn't even used it's special ability.

Kazuma appeared out of nowhere, slicing the tongue off in mid-run and thne continued on to the head before jumping up high in the air and digging his sword deep in it's mask before violently pulling it out causing a small rain of blood and mask bits.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2009)

Erin's hand wavered, pointing at the Hollow's tentacle that had come down to attack Kazuma, restraining it from where she lay with the Bakudo _Restraint._ That was the limit of her exertations, she didn't even have the strength to get up and retrieve her sword from where it was buried in the Hollow's head. She drifted off into an exhausted sleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2009)

"Damn." Akira was pushed away by a Tentacle, Shark backed off and helped him up. Now it seemed they were down to just four people. "What should i do.." Akira thought to himself "Now would be a good time to learn my name~~" His blade's voice echoed in his mind. "I.. I really don't think it works like that..." Akira sweatdropped.

He took a deep breathe an tried to remember something, Anything. "If confronted by a hollow with multiple limbs. The only way to stop the creatures charge is Bakudo." He had remembered reading this in a book. But which Bakudo? "GEKI!!" Akira shouted, taking the other three shinigami by surprise. 

"I can stop him!" Akira shouted once more, Gathering Shin, Kazuma and Shark into a huddle. "It.. It will be temporary." There was no time for fear. "But i can halt the movement of all it's limbs." There was no time to back down. "We'll take that chance to attack the head together." There was only time to fight back.

The four shinigami nod, They break the huddle. Kazuma and Shin step infront of Akira, Shark is behind. This formation will aid in their attack. "Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini. Look upon yourself with horror and then claw out your own throat! Bakuda #9, GEKI!"  With a wave of his Hand, Akira engulfed the hollow in a red light. Paralyzing it's body. *"CHARGE!!!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 23, 2009)

Kazuma, Shin and Shark were the first to pounce the Hollow, Shin and Shark went in from the sides as Kazuma ran trough the middle at the paralyzed Hollow and they all jumped up high in the air and made use of gravity to give their swordstrikes extra momentum.Three blades pierces the Hollows head, and the the beast roared out in pain, it was already badly injured but it's massive size made it difficult to finish with their lowly Asauchi, if only they had their own unique zanpakutos.Then this battle had been over minutes ago.

The creature's screams started to lessen and it seemed vulnerable for that one final strike, that came of the hand belonging to Akira who was the last to drive his Asauchi trough the monster's head.It didn't take long for the beast to break down in spirit particles as it was purified and the group retrieved their blades and Shin was considerate enough to grab the one belonging to Erin as well.
The group quickly made their way over Erin to see whether she was doing okay or not.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2009)

The gentle breathing and rhythmic shift of her chest informed everyone that Erin had slipped out of unconsciousness and into sleep. Above the forest line, a few stars could be seen. An owl hooted in the distance.

~~~

A Hollow screeched at Rahs, but was silenced quickly as his heavy fist pounded down upon it, crushing it instantly. He shook his head, annoyed at the loud noise it had made. Reaching down to pull off a part of its arm, his mask split slightly to reveal a mouth, into which he began to feed the remnants of his target. It was by no means filling, and, grumbling internally, Rahs continued onwards, through the sands of the world of Hollow.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 24, 2009)

"Leaving, huh?"

"Thanks for the food and rest-I'm just not sure I can be of any help, or..."

"Or that I'm telling the truth?"

"Yeah." Tylos looked away, embarrassed.

"Well you probably can't help that much anyway. Go back to your academy and look for your friend and get stronger. If you can't find her then you know where to find me-I'm still sure the similarity isn't just a coincidence."

"I might be back anyway. I did at one point want to stop the gangs around about here-well I guess we'll see."

"Indeed we will." The door closed behind him badly he lost his head after being attacked. Just 'cause of that he had presumed himself to be alone? It was an extreme knee jerk reaction to say the least. He would probably find both of them back at the academy, and Laurel give him some mumbled, vague answer whilst Rose would chide him.

Still, there was a sinking feeling in the pit of his stomach. It sat there like an anacrusis to darkness.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2009)

Kazuma kneels down down next to Erin and feels relieved to see that she is still breathing. He wipes the beads of sweat forming on his brow and exhales sharply, "Whew well that was a lucky break. She could have killed herself with all the effort she put in back there. Hell we all could have died back there..." He can't bare to think how Suzume is doing. 

Suddenly Rondel appears in a flash of movement besides the assembled students and starts clapping.

"Good job, you lot literally stomped all over the Academy record since we started this test. The last hollow was destroyed by another group but sadly one of the students suffered severe injuries in the process..."

Kazuma jumps up suddenly, "SUZUME!?" he exclaims. Rondell narrows his eyes questioningly at Kazuma, "Suzume? Oh that one? Yeah she's fine," Rondell replies with a chuckle. Kazuma almost collapses to the ground when he hears the news. 

"Anyhow, you all have more then earned yourselves a rest as far as I'm concerned and will pass with the highest marks possible though some more so then others of course but still an impressive showing all around. The Commandant will be very pleased with the work you did here today," in fact some of them might even be ready to advance to the next level muses Rondell. He clears his throat and his face becomes serious suddenly, "Okay as one of the chief instructors of the Shinigami Academy, blah blah blah, I hereby close this test and confirm that all of you have passed in good standing with the official policies of the academy blah blah blah, have a good night." 

"Oh yeah and you guys have to walk home by the way," Rondell adds at the last minute as he walks away, whistling to himself contentedly. For some reason he feels quite happy, maybe there's hope for the future after all he thinks to himself.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 24, 2009)

Fully rested, Ynez slithered outside of the cave that she had been resting in.

She was greeted by white and endless flowing sand and at the same time, a small little crab hollow.

"How are you little one?" asked Ynez politely.

"Oh...h...hi...I'm..fi....fine." replied the crab hollow in a stuttered tone.

"You sound scared, let me help you.....into my mouth!!" screamed Ynez as she lunged on the crab hollow.

Clean, silent and damage-free.

"Sufficient for a while. _Damn it, how much more do i have to eat to evolve._" thought Ynez.

As she looked over the horizon, she saw another hollow. This one, she's never seen before. By the looks of it, he might be strong maybe even as strong as her.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

Akira sighed and began to walk off on his own. "I guess it makes sense." He looked around and tried to find the spot he came from last time. "Grandpa..." He thought to himself. "I wish you were here right now... So you could explain to me what i should do now. The academy is trying to kill me.. i know it is.."

He soon found himself at his grandfathers grave. He sighed and sat down on a rock next to the cross. "It's been a while since i could talk to you. I guess i should tell you what i've been up too these past few years..."


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 24, 2009)

Dai began walking home, bloody and bruised, rethinking the events that unfolded in his mind over and over.  
_Why did something like this happen?  And who were those people that could manipulate spirit energy?_
He tried to forget the dead bodies that littered the classroom.  Some of them he knew, none of them friends, but regardless, no human being deserved an ending like that.  Some officers had asked him some questions and he was able to describe what the man looked like, but nothing too helpful.  When it was over, they patched up his leg.  It was barely a scratch physically, but it continued burning as he walked home.  

He opened the door to his home and walked in.  Immediately, his mother came out from the living room.
"Where were you!?  I heard what happened and immediately went to pick you up, but when I got there, the officers said you already began walking back."
"I just needed some time to think."
He couldn't make eye contact with her.
"Whats wrong?"
"What do you mean whats wrong!?  A classroom of students got killed and I didn't do anything about it!"
She walked up closer to him.
"You couldn't do anything about it.  You weren't there when it happened."
"But that guy..... he had a powerful spiritual presence.  Once I knew where he was, I could feel it.  But if my awareness was better, I could've sensed him coming..."
"It was a freak accident.  You aren't responsible."
"But I-"
"But you did save people, son.  I heard that you and a couple of other students managed to scare off the man.  Now most parents would probably scold their child for doing something as idiotic, but you know what?"
He looked into her eyes.
"I'm proud of you.  There could've easily been more casulties, but you were able to stand up to evil and protect innocent lives.  Now, what is it that I always say?" 
"Always try and help others."
"And thats exactly what you did today, Dai."
She went in and hugged Dai, but somthing tickled her senses.

"You.... smell horrible!"
"Oh, that?  That was this smelly little hollow I met."
"What!?"
"Oh yea, those two others that helped me, they were gifted.  Kinda like us."
"Do you remember their names?"
Dai looked up and to the side, recalling the day's events.  
"No."


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 24, 2009)

As he heads back to the academy, familiar faces catch his eye. A group of Shinigami in training, looking as if they had been fighting something particularly vicious, were heading in the same direction. He recognised Shin, the boy who had beaten him earlier, and Erin Kazuma, Shark and Akira-others from his class-were heading back. It looked like he had missed something big.

Best to head over to see what was going on, rather than trailing them awkwardly. Looked like he had missed something big.

"Hey," he waved and approached them. "What's going on?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

With Isac-

"Thank you." An officer bowed and left Isac alone, sitting on the sidewalk. "Sigh." Isac sat back. "HAHA!" Boss laughed. "You didn't tell him i was the one that caused the horrible smell! they think it's a gas leak!" Isac didn't pay attention. "D..Damn it... It's no fun if you don't get riled so i can slap you." His glowing eye twitched. "The shock is kinda just... setting in i guess..." He said to Boss.

On top of the school, Mitchal and Mamamo are watching the events. "Two more targets confirmed. There also seems to be a Quincy with them. or, was with them." Mitchal commented, through his boniculars of course. "EH!? THERE ARE MORE PEOPLE LIKE THE OTHER KID!?" Mamamo said, jaw on the floor. "WHY DO YOU KEEP OVERREACTING LIKE THAT!!!" Mitchal shouted.

"You... you yelled again..." She turned back, pouting. "Ah... Sorry..." He bowed. "BACK IN BLACK! DON'T TAKE-" A ringtone came from Mitchals pocket. "Ah, It's boss." He picked up the phone and answered. "Yello." There was no response ont he other end. "Uh.. boss?" Mitchal asked. "HOW DO I USE THIS THING!?!?!?!?!" A mans voice shouted.

"GUAH!!" Mitchal pulled the phone away and tried to clean out his hear with his free hand. "BriKan. You put the top of the phone on your ear and speak into the bottom." A female voice answered. "Ah! Hello!? Mitchal? this you!?" Brikan asked. "Yes.. Brikan..." Mitchal sweatdropped. "The boss says that you better have at least three targets or she'll kill you!" He shouted. "We have four." Mitchal answered.


With Neku-

"Guah.." He had been forced to walk back to his school, in his PE uniform. Max was given a ride from his GF and Haruko was just standing behind him drooling. "Hehehe... Shorts." she giggled. "STOP LOOKING!!!" Neku turned back to shout. "The view from the fronts not to bad either." she winked at him. "You... You are more perverted then max..." He sweatdropped.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

"Hey," Tylos waved and approached them. "What's going on?"

"Hey man, where've you been?"Shin asked, the boy was sporting small smile."We had this manly test, it was just the rookies and me."Almost as if to say he wasn't a rookie like the rest."Against hordes of Hollows, I was too busy taking most of them down all by myself but if I could've been bothered to count them.....I would've gone at least past 30."This was greatly exaggerated, in actuality the total amount of Hollows he had seen and fought himself was minus that last zero and then minus 1, resulting in a rather unimpressive total of 2 Hollows.

"You missed out on something amazing, this test would've made you shoo-in to graduate....Just like your's truly here."The aura of pride surrounding him was almost overwhelming as his thumb tapped against his chest several times.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 24, 2009)

"Hey man, where've you been?"Shin asked, the boy was sporting small smile."We had this manly test, it was just the rookies and me."Almost as if to say he wasn't a rookie like the rest."Against hordes of Hollows, I was too busy taking most of them down all by myself but I could've been bothered to count them.....I would've gone atleast past 30."

Tylos allowed himself a small chuckle at that. The image banished his recent worries. "Thirty Shin, surely you are being modest? Glad I'm not the only one you've put to the sword today at least."

"You missed out on something amazing, this test would've made you shoo-in to graduates....Just like your's truly here."

"Sounds like it; guess I'll just have to see if they have anything like that planned for me. As for myself, I've been wondering around the Rukongai. Took down a whole street gang with my bare hands." He joined in with the air of good humoured bravo.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

Mitchal and Mamamo made their way down the city streets. They were slowly coming up from behind Neku. "Mamamo, You know what to do." The girl nodded and held up her hand. A strange light formed around it. Her fingers began to elongate, her nails turned into sharp claws. Her skin became green. "Mark of the Lizard." She spoke slilently as she pat Neku on the back. 

"Eh?" Neku saw the two people walk by him. The girls hand was back to normal. "What did they do?" Neku tried to look at his back. "Eh?! She touched you!? Only i can do that!!" she threw her arms around Neku. "AH!!! ERI STOP!!!" He shouted. "Just let me fix your shorts!!" She said, her face looking catty. 

"First mark!!" Mamao said cheerfully. "Yup. Now let's head back to Karakura high. That other kid looked promising." Mitchal and Mamamo dissapeared. "Sigh." Isac was int he fetal possition holding his knees. "My class is dead." He thought to himseld. "Aww! cheer up!!" A girl placed her hand on his back. "huh?"

He turned his head. There was no one there. "What.. happened?" He thought to himself. Boss too was looking around. "I.. I felt a presence.." He looked at Isacs back. "Theres nothing there..." He rubbed his chin. "That's very strange..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

Tylos allowed himself a small chuckle at that. The image banished his recent worries. "Thirty Shin, surely you are being modest? Glad I'm not the only one you've put to the sword today at least."

"Ah you know me."His hand moved the back of head, almost as if to act modest after all that boasting he had done before."My blade is as sharp as my wit."In actually that wit of him wasn't that impressive but that sense of achievement he got from passing that test seemed to give him wings.

"Sounds like it; guess I'll just have to see if they have anything like that planned for me. As for myself, I've been wondering around the Rukongai. Took down a whole street gang with my bare hands." He joined in with the air of good humoured bravo.

"With your bare hands."And he applauded his fellow student."Very impressive, WHEN I make captain I'll make sure you end up as a seated officer in the 11th division with me, maybe even vice-captain."He ignored the fact that Tylos would be better suited for the Kido corps, he had taken a liking to this man. He could sense right away his sense of ambition rivaled that of his.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

With Akira-

"That's when i came here." He looked down at the cross. "I better get going back to the academy." He stood up, brushed himself off and began to walk out of the forest. "Do you feel a sense of accomplishment?" His blade asked him. "why would i.." Akira looked down. "Because.. This is where you got attacked by the hollow..."

He sighed. "I know." He didn't want to remember that night. "You were brave though!!!" the sword shouted. "You threw a punch like PYON~" she laughed. "It didn't stop the hollow from nearly ripping out my spine." He commented. "Or from taking my grandfather from me." He heard a sigh from his blade. "But... It's where you first heard my voice..."

With Neku-

He finally arrived back at Hanatasu high. "YOU THREE ALL SKIPPED CLASS!?" The principle shouted at them. "Yes we did." they responded. "YOU DELINQUENTS!!!" the principle was quite angry obviously. "Why.. did it turn out like this..." Neku sighed, he and max were still in thier PE uniforms.

With Isac-

"Are you allright?" A balding man wearing a buisness suite held out his hand to Isac. "I'm.. A little shooken up.. i guess.." He took the mans hand and stood up. "Thanks for coming to get me dad." He sighed, Hasada Kutagawa, Age 40. "It's no problem son. Your school will probably be closed for a while.. so you can just take all the time you want at home. you don't even have to study!" He laughed.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 24, 2009)

"With your bare hands."And he applauded his fellow student."Very impressive, WHEN I make captain I'll make sure you end up as a seated officer in the 11th division with me, maybe even vice-captain."

Eleventh eh? Shin was setting himself high goals: with what he had seen the eleventh were the craziest and most diligent of all divisions when it came to their craft. No denying that he did have skill though, as a few bruises that had not been picked up from the encounter with the thugs testified. "By the time you climb to the top I'll already be waiting for you there." 

He smiled again, enjoying this exchange, but it slipped away as his old troubles came back to him. Tomorrow he would search again for his two friends. "You've not seen either of the two that I was hanging about with earlier?" Slim chance, but best to ask just in case.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

Akira saw the group he was with before in front of him. But there seemed to be another man with them. "Ah.. New people.." Akira thought. "Ah well.. I've been in this forest for too long... I'm going to go back to my dorm and go to bed." He sighed, walking past the group, hoping no one would calll out to him. He was too tired for new people.

With Isac-

He watched the buildings go by from the car window. "Why did he attack my school..." He thought. "Why did he have to kill them..." He continued. "Get over it kid. Shit happens." Boss sat on the dashboard resembling a bobble head. "..." Isac really wanted to laugh, but his dad would think he was crazy. "Sigh...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

"Aaaaah," Erin rubbed her head, having trudged along with the others back to the academy, "so much noise, so much..." she squinted into the morning sun, "light." Erin turned abruptly and wandered off towards her room. "Need...sleep."

~~~

The feeders were at it again. Rahs watched silently from a stone pillar as hundreds of the meaninglessly small Hollows massed together, creating a feeding frenzy, where to devour and to be devoured were mixed into one being.

Unfortunately for them, none of them had the substance required to push the bounds of power. In the end, one of them would be nothing more than a mass of spiritual power without any real strength. A perfect meal...

And so it was, by the time the Hollow had finished their consummation, a bloated shape moved slowly up from the mist of Reiatsu left by the carcasses of its fellows. Rahs dropped from the pillar then, landing before the creature and swinging one of his massive arms down upon it.

Surprisingly, to Rahs at least, it failed to crush the Hollow and reduce it to edible pieces. In fact, it was actually pushing against Rahs, forcing his arm up. Him? Rahs Loglos, being pushed back by this, this, bloated scrapheap? Not. Going. To happen.

Sparks of Reiatsu began firing up along the spikes that emerged from Rahs's shoulders and hips. Soon, they began to spark between the four black pillars, and Rahs's body was alive with power. The Hollow, who had been pushing Rahs back, was hit by the weight of Reiatsu as Rahs pushed his arm back down, cutting it in half and absorbing every last trace of Reiatsu that leaked out.

The blue eye in the centre of his mask, now purple from the power that had once again activated, searched desperately for Rahs's next target, his next meal. With a speed uncanny for a monster his size, he bounded off across the sandy floor of the world below the desert, becoming one with the whistling of the wind.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

At an abandoned sky scraper- 

"Oh? This place gets bigger everytime i see it." Mitchal comments. "Ah! You're back!" A large man, 6'6, with massive muscles. So much so that you could mistake him man made up cars. Greats Mitchal and Mamamo. The Mans's head is shaved and skin dark brown. He's wearing a white Tanktop with brown pants and sandals. 

"Ah.. Brikan..." Mitchal sweatdrps, Brikan has just ripped the doors off the building. "Oh.." Brikan blinked, He laughed and put the doors back. "You.. You still haven't quite figured out how to work.. anything.. have you?" Mitchal blinked. "It's fine!" Brikan slapped Mitchal on the back sending him through the opening in the building. 

"D..Damn it all..." Mitchal stands up. "Ah. You've arrived." A man with glasses, short black hair. Greeted Mitchal. "EH!? YOU CHANGED YOUR OUTFIT!?" Mitchal shouted, The man was wearing a black long sleeved shirt, the words. "Fight!" On it. He had black pants, a black belt and Completely black Vans shoes.

"You are shouting again.." The man adjusted his glasses. "Ah.. Sorry Xan." He bowed. "Eeeehh...." Mamamo pouted. "Why is everyone changing their outfits!!!" she rolled on the ground pouting. "Eeeh!? Mamamo!? Are you ok!?" Brikan run up to her. "Brikan, Large and powerful. However lacks understanding of people and electronics." 

Xan adjusted his glasses. "Yes, We know that." Mitchal commented. "Forgive me, I felt i needed to sat it." Xan quickly turned and began to walk off. "EH!? YOUR WALKING OFF NOW!?" Mitchal shouted. "The boss has summoned all members of the Joutei."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 24, 2009)

Drego crawled away from the school building.  "Stupid kids... Making me fall out the window like that.  Their evil spirits must be defeated some other time." Drego heard sirens coming.  He looked at his M9 and discovered it only had 3 bullets left.  "Damn it.  I have to get back home." Drego tore off his makeshift eye patch.  The bleeding had stopped.  Nursing a sore arm from the hall, Drego limped back to his dumpster.  

Drego limped into the damp alley.  Something was wrong.  The dumpster... was gone.  "NO!!! Who could have done this?! My precious home.  Whoever has done this... Will pay!" Drego roared.  A short man stepped out of the shadows and appeared before him.  "I took your home away," the man said.  "But I can return it if you help me."   

"Never! You took away my home.  You will pay for that."  Drego reached towards his pocket for his pistol.  The man's hand moved in a blur and grabbed Drego's wrist.  Drego kneed the man in the balls and the man gasped and released Drego.   

Drego leaped backwards and pulled out his gun.  He fired twice at the man.  One of the shots missed, but the other slammed into the man's leg.  The man gasped in pain.  Drego walked up to him and placed his M9 against the man's forehead.  "Where is my house?!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

Mitchal, Xan, Mamamo, Brikan, All four of them made their way to the basement of the massive building. "You. Are. Late." A large round man with purple hair. A white suite and yellow shoes commented. "Ah. Fatty." Mamamo narrowed her eyes. "Evil. One." The man looked at her. "I.. I really can't believe his name is fatty..." Mitchal blinked. "Aye. It is quite the odd name for a child." Xan adjusted his glasses.

"Fatty, 5'9, Weight unable to calculate. Has a habbit of pausing after every word." Xan adjusted his glasses once more. "Xan... Height, 5'10. Highly Intelligent. Has a habbit of adjusting his glasses and speaking stats about everyone." Mitchal teased. "Do not do that Mitchal. It hurts my feelings." Xan adjusted his glasses again.

Mitchal sweatdropped. "He did it again." AHEM! A voice echoed through the room. "Please Sit. The boss shall arrive soon." A women wearing a black skirt and dress shirt, with black fest and heels. Adjusts her glasses, i her other hand is a clipboard. Her hair is long and white. "Ah, Aika." Mitchal quickly ran up to her and began moving his eyebrows up and down.

"I'm not interested." Mitchal felt crushed under her words. "Aika. 5'6, Breast D. Waist, Perfect." Xan adjusted his glasses. "Number of date request. Impossible to count. Number of rejections, more then daterequests." He once more adjusts his glasses. "Shut up." A women with wild purple hair speaks up.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 24, 2009)

Tylos wished the two remaining good night and left for his room. He had been up far too long, he felt shattered, and sleep was more than welcome. Except apparently it did not want to be.

He thought about his friends, how long he had known them and how quickly they had vanished. He accused himself of being melodramatic, they had not disappeared and tomorrow would be just the same as any day, but it did not help. He thought about the various encounters, whether they meant anything. It was too much; his mind was addled with tiredness. Best just to sleep.

Agitated, he picked himself up and began pacing his box room. He felt tired. His body, his mind, it all cried out for rest. No such thing was going his way though. He needed to calm down, to stop thinking so furiously.

He heard a noise, a whistle; at such a high pitch he thought for a moment it was tinnitus. He strained and realised it was resounding through the room. Auditory hallucination? No, he was sure that there was something making that noise.

Outside in the corridor it was gone. He peered down both corridors, frowning, but no one and nothing was in view. Odd. He turned to go back into his room and froze.

Ichor oozed down the wall, as a black wound appeared against the white paper. It was writhing as if alive and, for a moment, seemed to stretch out beyond the wall itself as if reaching. Then it fell back and opened up a gaping portal that swirled with violent energy. Tylos felt himself drawn through it.

He blinked. The environment was shifting; a black and white bruised sky flowed like a river above him. There was sand, silver sand, beneath his feet. Three raised platforms were arrayed in front of him; on top were men with white robes. One was reading something but the words seemed to be white noise.

Then there were hollows. All around, white masks leering. He could practically taste their lust for his blood. One of the men in white descended and said something, holding out a hand. Tylos tried to run. He did not seem to be able to move.

A shinigami passed him. A friendly, kind face that seemed to jar in his memory. Then it felt as if his whole existence was squeezed, then shot out of a cannon.

He was back in his room. Red mist fell. He heard himself shout. Lightning struck from his fingers. There was fire and his vision was filled with darkness. No; smoke. He ran out and into the corridor. Again kidou struck from him, hitting the surroundings he heard someone shout. Something hit him and he fell.

Sleep at last.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Pushing her hair out of her eyes, Erin swayed from side to side, trying to find her comb. After a little while of cursing and wondering why it was so dark, Erin managed to arrange her hair and pin it back with her Tiger Zodiac hairclip, a present from her the family she had had in Rukongai.

By rote, Erin was able to prepare herself for a schoolday in complete darkness. Of course, once she walks out of her room and into the middle of the night...

"Oh hell I overslept!" was her first announcement. A yelp of pain as someone dropped a kettle on her from the second story of the building was the second. This was a meticulous and constant occurrence.

Wandering aimlessly under the calls of the owls and chirps of crickets, Erin entered the Academy Compound. 

"Aaah, you're up earlier than usual. Did you get a good nap in the forest last night?"

"Ah! Sensei!" Erin snapped to attention as her Sensei played around with a ball of Reiatsu, casting light across the open space the classrooms were built around. Next to Erin's Sensei lay two kendo sticks, and Erin had a sudden inclination of what was about to occur.

"My apologies for making you stay up this late," Erin was immediately on the defensive, well aware of the troubles her sleeping patterns usually caused."

"It's fine, it's fine," her Sensei waved her off, "I usually stay up late anyway. Here," he tossed one of the two sticks to Erin, "after all that excitement and Hollow slaying, I want to see your improvements. A Sensei has to keep track of ALL his students progress, correct?"

"Understood, Sensei!" Erin snapped to attention, and held out the Kendo stick, already repeating the verses of the Seventh Hado. She was going to give it her all, and show her Sensei just what she'd learned.

By the time the sparring match was over, Erin was out cold from Reiatsu overuse again. She had a habit of never paying attention to when she was nearing her limits, her sensei noted, rubbing part of his wrist where she had caught him with the Seventh Hado. He had been more surprised by the fact that she had hit him rather than that she could use it so well, she had a habit of mastering whatever she put her mind to. Her swordplay and movement had improved as well, although she still lacked some of the key aspects of combat. That would come with time. She was doing well enough, that was the main thing.

It was a few hours before morning yet, she'd wake up and find her way back to her room, most likely. Even believing that, Erin was soon moved into one of the Student Break Rooms. They'd wake her up from there if she stayed asleep.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 24, 2009)

Reno’s eyes follow the pendant as it swings from side to side, his stance ever lowering. A smile crosses the Quincy’s lips as he holds his fingers out. The pendant starts to levitate as he starts to gather spirit particles to his bow. Reno watches as the  bow forms. From what he could tell this Quincy was either an idiot or a novice. He notes that he gathers the particles around him very poorly. As the bow finishes forming the Quincy points it at  Reno and pulls back on the string. A blue arrow forms between his fingertips and the string as he takes aim on the Fox Spirit before him “You know at first I thought that the owner of this house was feeling the presence of a whole, but I’m lucky enough to find a one in a million fox Hollow.” The Quincy chuckles as he watches the Hollow intently. Reno sets down as he had lost interest in the human before him. The Quincy yells out as he realizes that he is now being ignored. He lets lose his arrow in anger not wanting to complete his gloating. 

The arrow rockets toward Reno who is now staring at his soon to be trophy. Then with a slight readjustment of his weight he dodges the arrow. As it passes Reno, his right paw rockets up then down as he pins the arrow to the ground beside him. After adding a little more pressure the arrow shatters back into spirit particles. The Quincy’s  jaw drops as he sees his attack easily stopped. As he readies his bow again Reno stands and quickly tears into the fabric of reality and vanishes. The Quincy moves his bow to the left and right as he looks for any signs of Reno’s spiritual pressure. Nothing damn the Quincy thought he must have escaped back to Huceo Mundo. But the Quincy doesn’t even get to finish that thought as Reno’s right paw rips out of the dimensional fabric behind the Quincy.

His paw lands square on the center of the man’s back, he can’t even scream as his soul is ejected from his body. Reno steps out of the tear as the now lifeless body hit’s the ground. The Quincy struggles with his now grave situation as he tries to back away from the approaching Hollow. Reno looks with a puzzled look as he steps on the soul chain that links this poor soul to his flesh. With a little push the chain shatters. The man cannot even react to what had just happen as Reno lunges forward. As quick as the battle started it was over as Reno ate the most powerful parts of the man’s soul. After he finishes his meal Reno looks back to the opens safe and leaps to it looking back he sees that what is left of the man’s soul shatters signifying the creation of another of his kind. Taking the orb in mouth Reno tears into reality again as he walks into his den. 

After placing the orb that cost him his humanly life in it’s allotted place, the hunger returns. He shakes his head wildly as he decides it is time to hunt once again.  He phases through one of the walls and appears in the endless night desert of Huceo Mundo. The air was so rich with spirit particles that he was already feeling better. In the distance he can feel the spiritual prowess of Hollows far below his power with a sprint he runs off in that direction.  After a lengthy run he finds himself on small dune overlooking a group of large lizard like hollows who were fighting over a whole that one had drug back with him. The saliva poured over Reno’s teeth and tongue as he counted six of the overgrown geckos. With a howl he jumps down to his unsuspecting prey.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Ah." A young boy sits down on a rock, He seems to be in the middle of a clearing. Trees surround him on all sides. "This is the only place without fighting..." The boy looks up, The sky is dark. But the starts are so beautiful that night. "They say.. That when everything seems perfect. It's the most dangerous." He thought to himself. But he didn't really care, there was no fighting here.

"Oh? Akira?" An old man walks into the clearing. "Grandpa!" Akira jumped up smiling. "Ahahaha! i was wondering where you were!" The old man picked up Akira and hugged him. "You came here to get away right?" Akira nodded. "Everyone is fighting... why do they have to do that grandpa?" He looked up at the bald man. "Hmm. Because they are... BAKA!" The old man started to dance around.

"BAKA! BAKA! EVERYONES A BAKA!" he made strange faces and dances around. "HAHAHA!!" Akira let out a big laugh. "GRAAAA!!!!" A voice shreeks. "Oh? You hungry?" The old man asks. "N...No..." Akira quickly grabs onto his grandfathers leg. "Don't worry... It'll be fine....." He put his arm on the kids shoulder.

CRUNCH! The sound of branches crunching slowly becomes a loud booming. The ground is shaking with great force. Something big is coming towards the two. "G..Grandpa...?" Akira looks up at the old man. "Hide Akira. I'll be fine." He smiles. "N..NO GRANDPA!!!" Akira grips the mans leg tighter. "Please." 

The old man looks down smiling. "o..k..." He let go and quickly found a tree to hide behind. "GRAAAA!!!!" A large white hand emerges from the trees. "A hollow." The old man smiles. "GRAAA!!!" A second hand emerges and breaks the trees apart. From the opening, A massive blue bodied creature. With thin arms, legs and body. It's head resembling a pirahana, emerged. 

"G..g..grandpa..." Akira stuttered. "Don't worry Akira." His grandpa turned to him. "I've lived a fine life." The beast grabbed Akira's grandfather and lifted him into the air. "GRANDPA!!!" The boy couldn't hold it any longer, he charged forward and punched the beasts leg. "AKIRA YOU FOOL!!!" His granpa shouted. 

The hollow simply swept the boy away with his free hand. "W...wait..." Akira thought. "My..My sword..." Yes, Thats right. Akira always has his sword with him. He came to this world with it, so he will live in this world with it. He quickly looks around the open field, His sword is there. Next to the rock he had been sitting on.

"I've gotta get it!" He rushed forward. The hollow still had his grandfather in his hand. "GRAAA!!!" The beast opened its massive mouth. "AKIRA! JUST LET ME GO!!" The old man shouts. "NEVER!!" Akira reaches down and grabs his blade, Removing it from the sheath. "RAAA!!!!" He holds the handle of the blade and stabs it into the creatures leg.

"GGRRAAA!!!" The beast grabs Akira with its thumb and index finger. He doesn't grab his head, his arm or his leg. No, He grabs him by the back. "GUAH!!!" Akira screams, something feels off. It feels as if.. "NO!!" His grandfather shouts. Akira is slowly loosing his spine. "TAKE ME YOU BEAST DAMN IT!!!!" 

The creature drops Akira and grins. The old man is slowly liften high into the air and above the hollows mouth. Then, He is released, falling into the open jaws of the hollow. "GRANDPA!!!" Akira coughed up blood. "It's ok.." A voice speaks to him. "Wh..What...?" The world suddenly disapears. Akira is high up in the clouds. 

"It's ok i said." A beautiful girl in white smiles at him. "I'm ~~~~ Nice to meet you." Akira couldn't her her name. "My.. My back..." Akira cries out. "Don't worry..." The girl places her hand on his back. "I'll give you some of my power. Just stay still. I wont allow you to die just yet.." Suddenly, Akira's eyes open. He's back in his room.

"I.. Hated that day..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 25, 2009)

In Hueco Mundo the notorious Clown Hollow was on his next adventure, making his way trough the white desert as he was on the prowl for his next meal. He was one of those Hollows that had an extraordinary thirst  to evolve and like every day he was searching for powerful Hollows to consume.A Wild Boar like eventually crossed his path and it immediately attacked. It tried to to impale Maxi on it's oversized tusks but the Clown Hollow managed to use his cloak jump over the attacking Hollow though the bottom part of the cloak did get torn in the process but that would repair itself overtime.

He took the next charge head on, his claws gripping the tusks tightly and Maxi
s feet skid across the sandy grounds until the Hollow used his cloak to form tendrils that dug themselves in the ground to increase his physical strength and function as anchors. His opponent was heavy and tough, but Maxi had grown into a powerful Hollow over time and slowly the boar's feet were lift of the ground and he started ripping the tusks in different directions causing the boar to yell out.Maxi on the other hand was laughing maniacally and as the bone breaking sounds were heard Maxi's teeth sank in the snouth of his opponent and bit a large chunk out if it.

Minutes later an in blood covered Maxi was seen snacking on the last bits of the boar Hollow before moving on to the next meal.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

With the Joutei-

The purple haired women wore a tight white shirt, her chest much smaller then Aika."I DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH MY CHEST!!!" She tried to attack the previous sentence. She wore tight blue jeans that ended just before her ankles. "Melisa, Head of the Joutei. Age 18. Breast-GOOF!" Xan was hit with a shoe. 

"I SAID I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH MY CHEST!" She growled. "R..Right..." Xan put a new pair of glasses on. "Listen up!!!" Melisa shouted. "Mitchal has marked four new members for our group. You're job is now to.. GET THEM TO JOIN NO MATTER WHAT!!!!" She shouts. "Is.. Is that really.. important?" Xan sweatdrops. 

"We, Need to gain more members." She sat down in a big chair. "You all know what the groups main goal is. So get out there and get those four to join no matter what you have to do. AND IF YOU CAN FIND ANY NEW MEMBERS THEN GET THEM TO JOIN AS WELL!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

Reno landed with a crash on the closest of the lizard like Hollows. A sickening crack echoes through the endless desert as Reno quickly sinks his mask’s fang like teeth into the soft flesh of the lizards neck. The other five leap back and hiss as a fine coat of blood coats the desert floor around their fallen comrade. As they land they all start to violently hiss some more as Reno’s gaze turns up toward them. A gleam crosses his deep yellow eyes as he vanishes from their view. In an instant Reno’s left paw tears into the neck of another of the great lizards. Again they disperse in a leap. Reno turns around as the last remaining lizards encircle him. They open that maws as dark red particles begin to gather in their inner mouths.  Reno lowers his stance as he recognizes the technique, Cero. The sand under his feet begins to push away as Reno prepares for the attack. The lizards simultaneously fire their attack. It speeds toward Reno with incredible intensity. A massive explosion erupts as the blast hits. The heat and energy released crystallizes the desert floor at ground zero.

As the dust settles the lizards restlessly squirm and hiss as they waited for visibility. They slowly converge on the area as the dust settles what they see is nothing. They breathe a sigh of relief as they turn their attention back to the whole that had been brought here. But before could move Reno’s claws erupt from beneath the sand cutting into the throats of two of the lizards, they fall lifeless as the other two panic and try to run. Reno releases a delighted growl as he sees the other two running for their lives. With a bound he is off after them. His speed easily outmatches their’s by a good deal as his teeth sinks into the back of the slowest causing it to stumble. As Reno rolls he brings the claws on his left hind leg across it’s throat leaving it lifeless as the other four. The last pauses as the last of it’s brethren falls to the way side. It hisses violently as it slams it’s tail on the sand. Reno falls into an attack stance as he releases a growl. The lizard stands to it hind legs holding it’s arms out. It was a defense tactic that was used to make the user seem bigger and  stronger then it really was. 

This tactic may have worked on a dumber Hollow, but Reno wasn’t falling for it. He charges, the lizard attempts to crush Reno with it’s weight, but just as the lizard hit’s the ground Reno pounce dodges  to the left. On the rebound he lands on the lizard’s back and tears in to the flesh of he lizard’s neck with his teeth. It releases a pained hiss as it rolls to it’s back as a last ditch effort. But it is to little avail Reno repositions his grip and breaks it’s neck with a powerful crunching bite. Like always Reno picks over the soul only eating the strongest parts of the soul. He feels the power course through his entire body with each soul he consumes. Soon he finishes off the last of the lizards. The cracking sound that Reno made as he ate awakens the whole that was beside the last body. The male soul stands to find himself in a strange place. Looking around he sees Reno eating on the lizard that had ambushed him. The terrified man screams as he starts to run. Reno looks up from his meal with mild interest. He quickly finishes the lizard not wanting another Hollow to eat his dessert.

In a flash he was in front of the whole. The terrified man stopped in his tracks and backed away. All that ran through his mind was he wanted to escape, he didn’t want to be eaten. Reno pounces as the man falls to his knees and covers his head. A spray of blood splashes across the desert. This time Reno’s hunger drove him to eat the entirety of the soul. Reno pauses as he finishes the last scraps of his meal, it had been a long time since he had given into his hunger this much. But as he licked the last of the soul’s blood from his paw he felt that his hunger wasn’t satisfied  in the least . It was a disturbing trend to him. He longed for more powerful souls with each meal. Human souls barely touched his hunger anymore. Soul Reaper’s were a rare delicacy. But what really hit the spot was others of his own kind. With his hunger still pouring strong Reno decides he will hunt the desert a little longer before returning to the human world.  With that he sprints off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Rahs awakened beneath a pile of rubble, his shoulders sore from exertion. Briefly wondering what he'd been doing to get buried in rubble, he stood to his full height, throwing the rocks away with his massive strength. Settling down into a lumbering walk, he began to stalk the scent of Reiatsu, of food, once more.

Hopefully this time he wouldn't lose control.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 25, 2009)

OOC: Im so fed up now. I just wrote an entry that took me an hour long, and it told me that i had to relog in. So now i have to retype everything again.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

As Reno runs through the endless  dessert his heightened senses picks up a fluctuation in the spirit particles in the air of Huceo Mundo. What ever was creating this depression was stronger then most normal Hollow. Reno pauses contemplating what his next move should be. It didn’t take long. Human logic states that curiosity killed the cat but  what if the cat killed the curiosity? With a leaping bound he changes his direction to the left. He quickly speeds through the area. The quartz like trees only seem like blurs to his vision. As he reaches a dune he slows to a trot. As he reaches the top he sees a ruined building below him. The smell of death hangs heavy in the air. Not to long ago it seem as if a war had taken place here. He could tell that many Hollow had amassed here, but know the area laid silent.

Reno’s sharp vision catches foot prints leading from some large boulders. He runs to the boulders and takes in the sent of the area. This Hollow seemed more succulent then  others he had, had the pleasure of consuming. Reno darts along the tracks left in the sand the hunt was on. After running several hundred yards he catches sight of a large Hollow. He closes the distance about fifty yards and begins to conceal his  spiritual power. The Hollow appears to be an ape like Hollow, Reno figures that this things strength would be a bother if he would attack head on. So Reno ops to stalk for a while to see if this target will be worth the trouble.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Rahs twitched slightly, and he stopped. The scent of leaking Reiatsu, a fresh kill, was on the air. And it wasn't some bottom feeder either. Something _tasty_ was on the loose here.

Rahs slowly moved towards one of the many stone pillars that rose to the roof of the underworld of Hueco Mundo, putting his back to it and looking out into the darkness.

The whistling had died down...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

Reno notices that the ape like Hollow had stopped. Reno's ear twitch as he surveys the situation. Reno chuckles to himself at the thought of the hunter becoming the hunted. Reno then decides that it may be fun to see what this beast can do, and if it would be worth a fight to eat it. Reno carefully lowers his body close to the ground as the Hollow props itself up on a pillar and softly buries himself as not to catch anyone?s attention. In moments he is buried and stalks toward the ape like Hollow. When he nears the pillar he silently pulls himself from the sand. It flows like a river from his fur as he adjust his body for an attack. With a powerful lunge from his back legs he rockets himself toward the pillar cutting into it with his sharp claws. Rubble lands all around the Ape like Hollow as Reno himself lands right in front of the monster. Reno quickly swipes his paw across the desert floor leaving a line in the sand. With a growl Reno dares this beast to cross the line as he darts away in the opposite way. The case would soon be on Reno hopes as he looks back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

The blast of sand and movement caught Rahs's one eye and he followed it, or tried to, as it blitzed by him, crushing the pillar and raining rock down upon his form for the second time today.

But Rahs has a monster's strength, and rock like this was more help than hindrance, Putting his full weight into the one before him, he shoved forward with all his might, launching the rock as a missile towards his assailant, before following after it with his huge arms outstretched, ready to deal a devastating blow the moment he could.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

Reno loved it, the thrill of the chase. The pumping of the adrenaline. Nothing else came close to giving Reno this much excitement. Reno looks back again catching a glimpse of a boulder hurtling straight at him. Reno doesn’t even hesitate as he slides on his hind legs and quickly changes direction. His claws extend as he lashes out with both paws. The slab of rock is sliced to ribbons and  pushed aside as Reno’s form appears from the rubble. He hit’s the ground running and ramps his speed up even more. He dashes right through the outstretched arms of the giant and scurries hp his torso leaving small nicks with each stride. He clears the beast shoulders and hits the  desert floor sprinting several more yards before his spins and turns into a grinding halt sand is thrown high into the air as the speed is quickly slowed to a stop. Reno shakes his head violently as he opens his mouth. His jaws lock into place as the  dark black particles that signify the charging of his black twilight blast becomes visible. Reno’s eyes target on his foe as he digs his feet solidly into the desert floor.

The mass of Reiatsu bulks and quickly the blast is totally charged. With an ear splitting explosion the blast erupts from Reno’s mouth and rockets toward the intended victim


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

The black blast was fierce, but able to be dodged. Rahs swayed to the side as it passed by, avoiding it. But this was a dangerous situation. For both sides. The scratches had not damaged the armour of his body, he was resilient enough to survive the speed of this creature. But he was unsure that he could catch it. If he did, however, his power would end the match. It was a ... tricky situation.

A spark of Reiatsu flared up on Rahs's right shoulder, but he quelled it, this time. Losing control was a negative for him as well. He felt so hungry after it.

Crossing his hulking arms, Rahs lowered his shoulders, so that the spikes were pointing forward. Presenting a bulwark. Even if it was fast, even if he wasn't, his reaction times were enough. If it came close again, he _could_ hit it.

Rahs began to advance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Schoooooollllssss out for evah!" Eri was banging her head to some old music. "Oi. Yankee. Cut it out." Max gave her a dirty look. "I'll see you guys later." Neku grabbed his bag, he left the class room and walked down the stairs. "OI! NEKU!!" Haruko and Max tried to leave the classroom at the same time. Only to get stuck in the doorway. 

"HEY! GET OFF ME!!" Max shouted. "Don't even touch me!" Haruko bit him. "Sigh. Today's been a bad day. I've had to fight twice, I got my ass kicked in the soccer game." He continued down the stairway. "There's gotta be something to make this day better." He went to his shoe locker, put on his normal shoes and put away his school shoes.

"HAHAHAHA! THE FIRST TARGET!!!" a massive man came up from behind Neku and grabbed him. "GUAH!!" He couldn't breathe, the mans hand.. was huge. "NEKU!!" Max and Haruko shouted. "LET GO!!" Max jumped up and did a flying kick to the mans back. "Ara?" His foot didn't effect him at all. Max was now stuck in the air.

"Oh?" Brikan turned around, max fell to the ground. "Right. It's time for the Yankee Combo." Eri spit into her hands and rushed forward. She threw two punches to the mans stomach and kicked his shin. "HAHAHA!" Brikan smacked her away. "You lesser beings are so much fun!" He smiled and began walking off. "I've got the first one~ I've got the first one~" he began lifting Neku into the air, cheering.

"NO!!! BRING BACK MY PERFECT BUTT!!!" Haruko shouted. "Oi. Nows not the time to be perverted." Max commented.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

Reno blinks as he unlocks his jaw with a CRACK! He blinked as the pain in his jaw pulsated. It had been a while since he had used his attack from his mouth and he wasn’t used to the sensation. He shakes his head for a moment. As the sensation fades he looks up to see that the Ape Hollow had dodgers his attack. He right eye twitched as he figured that this was about to be troublesome.  He bounds back several times increasing the distance between him and the now charging hulk of a beast. Reno focuses  some Reiatsu in his hind legs as he slumps into a squatting stance. Just as the creature got with in arms length  Reno exploded from his stance throwing up a massive cloud of dust as he ran in a circle around the apes just out of his reach. The dust that he threw up started picking up more and more as Reno constantly encircled the beast.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

The dust irritated Rahs's one eye as he turned from side to side, blinded, and growing furious. The Reiatsu sparks were growing again, and he could feel his dead body pumping with power. 

The single moment this power activated, when Rahs's let himself lose control, but was still aware of his power, that was the glorious moment he loved, he treasured, above all else. Power was everything. He was now powerful.

The mask over his face opened wide and he roared, his eye turning purple and the electric sparks running all over his body. Following the roar, a shockwave of the Reiatsu exploded outwards, blowing the dust away with tremendous force.

The dust and the fleet-footed Hollow, hopefully.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

In Hueco Mundo-

A tall lone figure walks through the sands. He wears a cloak over himself to protect him from the harsh environment. "Now is the time." The beast spoke. "SECOND VERSE SAME AS THE FIRST!" he began to march. "THE NAME IS SSOB! IT'S NOT LIKE BOB! MY BROTHERS A BOSS! BUT I'M HIS HOSS!" The creature sang and danced.

"GRAAAA!!!" Another hollow screams. "GUH!?" The creature begins to scramble around. "HOLLOW ATTACK!?" He quickly got into the fettle position. "Ah, Wait." He stood up. "SUPER SHRINK!!" He glew bright red and shrank down to six inches. "HAHA! NOW I HIDE!" He skipped off behind a tree. "No hollow.. will find me here."

With Neku-

"GOOF!" he was tossed into a building. He didn't have any clue where he was... Or what that smell was... "Ah. Forgive us. Mamamo attempted to cook." Xan adjusted his glasses. "You..." Neku stood up. "Have a cool shirt." he commented. "Ah? Thank you." Xan Adjusted his glasses. "HAHA! I FOUND HIM FIRST!" Brikan cheere. The ground seemed to shake with every step.

"That is Brikan. I am Xan. It's a pleasure to meet a similar type." Xan bowed. "A.. Similar type?" Neku asked, Xan nodded. "We too are humans who have stepped into the realm of the dead." Neku blinked. "Ah. Allow me to show you." Xan reached into his pocket and pulled out a small figurine. "Show them your true self." He tossed the figure onto the ground.

It suddenly grew in size. "Tigress." Xan smiled, There was now a large stone tiger infront of Neku. "I enjoy making figurines. One day, I found i had the ability to give them life." He put his hand on the creature and it shrank back down. "Brikan has the ability to-" He was cut off. "I can summon floating spirit hands!" He had a dumb grin on his face.

"Yes... Brikan is a purely physical being... He.. He is not good with any form of technology.." Xan sweatdropped, while adjusting his glasses. "Oh.. Ok..." Neku nodded. "You.. You guys are like me..." Neku looked at his hands. "Yes. We all hold the same power." He smiled at Neku. "Please. Would you join our group?"

With Isac-

He was sitting in his room. looking out the window. "Hello!" A ninja girl dropped in through his light. "WHA!?" Isac was cut off, Mitchal grabbed him and vanished. "We're back." He commented, Holding Isac. "NEKU!?" Isac shouted. "Oh, Hi." Neku waved, He was currently playing chess with Xan. "Ah, Mitchal and Mamamo have returned." 

Xan Adjusted his glasses. "Mitchal can Teleport. Mamamo, Well... she can transform her limbs into lizard like forms.. She can also mark people with her spirit energy and follow them no matter where they are. That is how we tracked the two of you." He adjusted his glasses. "I'm.. I'm confused..." Isac sat down. 

"It takes some time to get used to." Neku moved a piece. "Check."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

Reno was watching carefully as he circles and circles. The blur of the Ape was reacting the way he had hoped. The dust was irritating the giants only eye.  The moment of attack grew closer and closer as the salvia started to flow form in his mouth. But then he notices a strange change in the Hollows as the spikes on his back began to pulsate with Reiatsu. In a flash of light lightning began to flow around the spikes. The ground was shredded by the strikes that coursed off it’s back. Reno ramped his speed a little more as he bounded around dodging stray bolts of Reiatsu lightning. He began to look for an opening but to his chagrin the Ape Hollow wasn’t done just yet as he lifted his head to the heavens. To Reno’s surprise the mask of this Hollow opened up wider then the mask of any Hollow he had ever seen before, Then in all it’s primal furry if pounded it’s chest as his releases a pulsating roar of a scream that send a shock wave of blast radiating out ward. Reno slightly catches the change in the eye color before the shockwave blows away the dust storm he had whipped up.  

To Reno’s surprise the shock wave was far stronger then he had originally though. He stops and ducks his head in to the wave as it blew past him in all it’s furry. Reno digs his claws deep into the sand, but in the end it was fruitless as sand made a poor anchor Reno’s lower body picks up as he digs his front paws into the sand even more. But in the end the sand gives way as Reno is blown away with his sand screen. He flies for about twenty yard before he hits the ground with a resounding thud . He rolls another ten before he comes to a stop. He lies motionless as he gathers his thoughts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Slamming his fists onto the ground, Rahs began to charge at the motionless form. The scent of Reiatsu swam from it, and flicks of drool began to drip from the monstrous Hollow's mouth.

Though by no means agile, Rahs's top speed was terrifying, attaining that, he raced forward, bearing down on the prone Hollow, a cloud of dust whipping up behind him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

In Hueco Mundo-

"DODODO!" Ssob quickly ran to another tree. "dododo!" Once more, He runs quick as he can to another tree. "No hollow shall eat me! For i am SSOB!!!" He cheered. "phheeeww." A blast of wind blew past him. "Ara? Ara?" He turned around. A large saber tooth tiger hollow was behind him. "Ah...." He rubbed the back of his head. "Uhmu..." He tured his head left and right. "SUPER DIVE!!!" Ssob quickly jumped into the sand and dug his way down away from the other hollow.

With Akira-

The morning sun, It was killer. Akira had felt like he slept three days.. But he only slept 24 hours. He turned to his schedual, There wasn't anything on it for today. It was a simple free day for him. "That wont do.. I need to become stronger..." Akira stood up and rubbed his head. "Ok.. I'll do Zanjutsu training today." He reached for his blade. "YAY~" it shouted.

"I getta~ Train~ with~ AKIRA~~~" The blade cheered. "Please.. It's too early for bubbly." Akira sighed. "Ah. Sorry." his blade laughed. "Sigh, I need to become stronger. Strong enough to defeat weak hollows like that in one blow." He formed a fist and gripped tight. "I'll never make it to Captain.. I'll never free the distrects from poverty if i can't do that much."

He made his way outside, He didn't look around, he knew where he was going. He didn't want to think about the thoughts the other students would have about him. He didn't want to think about anything but his sword training. "My goal is the clearing in the forest." He took a deep breath and let it out. 

With Neku/Isac-

"So, You want us to join your.. Joutei?" Isac asked. "Yes." Xan replied. "We will teach you to control your powers. We will even show you a way to increase your spiritual energy!" Isac rubbed his chin. "But, what would we have to do as a part of this group?" He asked Xan. "Simply, You would have to find others like us."

He smiled. "DON'T TELL THEM STUPID THINGS!!!" A girl with purple hair shouted. "Melisa, Head of the Joutei. Age 18. Has a complex about her small brea-" WHAM! he was hit with a shoe. "MY BREASTS AREN'T SMALL AND I'M PERFECTLY COMFORTABLE WITH THEIR SIZE!!!!" she shouted. "They.. They seem nice to me.." Isac blinked.

"Ah, Thank you." Melisa smiled. "Now then. ACCEPT THE INVITATION OR I'LL KILL YOU!!!" Her hand glew red. "She has the ability to fire power blasts of spirit from her hands." Xan commented, Replacing his glasses once more. "I keep having to buy new pairs." He sighed. "If you join with us you can still live whatever crap life you have! you just need to go to every meeting!"

Melisa shouted. "Training will be a week long! We don't care about increasing your spirit now! just getting you to use your powers is enough!" Isac rubbed his chin. "But, What if you want to harm people.. You do call yourself, Supreme being." He commented. "Well, We are supreme beings." Xan spoke up. "What normal human can preform what we can?"

Neku just shrugged. "I already accepted."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

The pounding of the massive Hollow’s feet on the desert sand of Huceo Mundo snaps Reno back to reality. His eyes cut to his left as he saw the massive form of the hollow bearing down on him. Several thoughts ran though his mind at break neck speed. Twenty scenarios must have played out in Reno’s quick thinking mind before he makes a decision. This fight was becoming more troublesome by the moment and he couldn’t risk being eaten at this point. He rolls over and dives into the sand just s the Ape Hollow got into striking range. He circles the brute as he gathers Reiatsu in all his limbs. Then with out moments notice he explodes from the ground right in front of the beast using the erupting sand as a cover. Reno lashes out with an alternating movement from all four of his paws on the ape‘s right arm. Reno’s claws didn’t cut far into this beast’s  skin but with each blow Reno released the Reiatsu he had charged. Using his last blow he springboards off it’s arm with a flip. Reno landed two yards from the beast with a light thud then immediately takes two bounds backward putting about twenty more yards between them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Rahs roared in anger, moreso at being attacked, rather than what the attack did, but, with the swirling dust everywhere, as well as the trouble of stopping his own headlong charge, by the time he had turned around to look for the smaller Hollow, it had vanished.

Opening his mouth in rage, Rahs roared loudly again, furious at the escape of his prey.

Turning off to try and catch another scent of Reiatsu, Rahs slowly lumbered away, sparks of electricity arcing through the air.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

With Akira-

He found his way into the woods. There was a special area, it seemed special at least. flat rocks formed a circle in the clearing. It seemed like someone set this area up to train in long ago. Akira gathered up some fallen trees, he grabbed the heavy lumber and dragged it back to the clearing. This was important, Training was no good if you just swing.

No, No, You need to cut and slice something. Something with substance. hunks of tree were the best thing for this. They were thick, thick like a hollow skull. But, They were easier to find and easier to practice on then a real hollow. "I'll need you to stay sharp." Akira told his blade. "We must cut the logs into twelve." 

He heard the sword giggle. "I'll stay powerful. I always will." Akira nodded and began to hack at the trees. He raised his blade, He gripped the handle tight with both hands and swung down. The first cut made it a few inches into the thick wood. It would take more slices then this. But, That's fine this is all part of training. 

He swung the blade once more, Cutting deeper into the log. Again, he raises the sword and slices downward. The pattern continues for hours until Akira finally has a thick chunk of wood on every flat rock. "Now, It's time to start the training." Akira sighs. He could use a break after the hours of hacking. But now was not the time.

With Neku/Isac-

"EEEHH!!!???" Isac fell back in disbelief. "YOU JOINED THEM!?" Neku nodded. "Yes.  I.. I belong here." He said, looking down. "There is no denying it.. There are people here.. People like us!" Neku smiled. "It.. feels right." He started to walk off. "I'll still see everyone at school. But.. I'll get to be stronger here. Strong enough to protect everyone."

Isac placed his hand in his pocket. "Strong enough.. to protect..." he thought. Fondiling the pins. "I'll join too Neku." He smiled. "I will grow stronger. I'm not gonna let you surpass me!" He said those strong words. But he was confused, he was hurt. The world had turned completely upsidedown the past few days. With the events of today, only one thing remained true. He needed power to protect his friends.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

Reno sighed a sigh of relief as he watched the lumbering best walk, off he thought that he had bitten off more then he could chew. But he was really lucky he had came out relatively unscathed. He swore in his mind that he would repay that beast for the trouble he had caused him. But now he focused on what was most important, him attaining more power so he could evolve. But that wasn't enough he had to be one up on the competition. He had to learn how to evolve. For that he would either need the knowledge of an Asjuchas class Hollow, which was out of the question, or the knowledge of Soul Reaper. That approach sounded tastier to Reno who turned and walked through the dimensional barrier between Huceo Mundo and the world of the living, first he would consume the souls of some young Hollows and some wholes then he would fine himself a weaker Soul Reaper so that he could attain the information that he desired.

Reno appeared in a lone filed in the Kyoto region of Japan and almost immediately he detects the Reiatsu of some fledgling Hollow and he bounds off in that direction


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Erin, in total excitement over her Zanpaktou's development, raced outside the student break room, looking for someone, anyone, to share the good news with.

The complete absence of anyone whatsoever confused her, until she remembered that today was not an academy day.

Elsewhere inside of his classroom, Erin's teacher looked around with similar confusion, wondering where his students were.

So Erin, full of energy, completely awake for once, began to search for anyone of her fellow students. She knew the basics of Reiatsu tailing, and, picking up on some Reiatsu, not too far, but not near either, she set off to go and find its owner.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

The sandy floor of Hueco Mundo's caverns swept aside from the Reiatsu sparks flitting across Rahs's back, powered by the dense Reiatsu that made up every aspect of the world of Hollows.

Wandering forward, Rahs's purple eye looked in all directions rapidly as a scent began to fill his nose, the scent of power. Roaring a challenge to any Hollows in the area, Rahs began to beat his chest, the electric bolts arcing up higher into the sky.

The full power unleashed by this explosion and uncontrollable technique was here. But how long would it last...?


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 26, 2009)

Ynez was taking a rest when suddenly she heard some loud roaring and a sudden rise of reiatsu.

As Ynez slithered out of the cave, she saw an ape-like Hollow. He was huge, ridiculously masculine and was obviously in a berserk state.

However, Ynez hunger had also returned, she couldn't reject this fight. Immediately, as if an instinct, Ynez released her reiatsu to full power while hissing in an aggresive manner.

She was ready.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

The swirl of Reiatsu that washed over Rahs set off the primal instincts of Rahs further. The crackling of electricity raising into the air became agitated, almost frenzied, with the presence of this being.

Moreso than the one before, Rahs's deepest being knew that within this snake was the power to evolve, power he himself had. To consume it would be to grow further. He needed it.

Sweeping his arms out, which erupted a dust cloud before him, Rahs once again charged, lowering his left shoulder into a barging position, the massive spike prepared to impale the creature he was bearing down upon.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 26, 2009)

Realising that her spiritual pressure was slightly higher than Rahs, she wondered where all that montrous power was coming from.

Suddenly, all she could see was a mass of body, with an equally massive spike charging towards her with tremendous speed.

"Shit!" thought Ynez to herself as she attempted to curl into a defensive position. However, she wasn't fast enough as the spike impaled her in her mid-section, causing some damage. She knew she had to keep her distance from him.

Immediately, as if instinct, Ynez struck Rahs head with a swift tail strike, attempting to impale his head. However, all she could manage was a small hole in the skull. This was sufficient time for Ynez to get free, she pulled herself off the spike and sped a distance from Rahs.

She knew that she had to use her speed to its full potential whilst getting herself ready for the next attack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Rahs was pushed away from Ynez by the blow from her tail, and stumbled slightly, the strength wielded by this Hollow actually enough to make him falter.

But Rahs was in no form able to comprehend anything beyond instinct in this state. While the upside of his power was great strength, the downside was a loss of all higher mental facilities. Not that common Hollow required such.

The sand and dust of Hueco Mundo was the lightest form of stable Reiatsu, and broke apart easily from even the slightest disturbance. A heavy sandstorm was more pure Reiatsu than it was sand here.

With Rahs's power conducting through the air and creating more and more Reiatsu for his body to use, this powerup was enough.

With a fiendish roar, he punched through the ground, and the earth splintered, releasing rocks and debris in all directions.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 26, 2009)

"What the fuck?!" said Ynez as rocks and sand flew towards her.

Using her speed, she managed to dodge most of the bigger rocks and avoided some damage. 

Little that Rahs knew, Ynez had already dug her tail under the sand ready to pounce on him.

Suddenly, from below Rahs, Ynez's tail shot upward. Attempting to Bind Rahs. Slowly but surely, she was buying enough time to realise that after a period of time, Rahs surge of power would soon deplete. She grinned.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

As Rahs felt the constricting force of the serpentine Hollow around him, he began to struggle fiercely. With the four spikes that emerged from his body, two from the shoulders, two from the hips, he was a powerful monster, and could feel that the force he was exuding was beginning to sap away at his opponent.

Suddenly, Rahs's body glowed brilliantly, and the Reiatsu electricity discharged as a massive thunderbolt directly upwards. A loud crack echoed, and gigantic slabs of stone began to fall, raining down upon the two entwined Hollow.

This was the usual result of when Rahs's power ran out. Discharging upwards in a savage burst.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 26, 2009)

Reno paws pounded the loose dirt that makes up the country side in Kyoto, his hunger drove him to find these Hollow he had felt. In the distance he could see a tree line. With even greater determination the when had arrived back on the mortal plane he bounds with several hops and hits the tree line he lands squarely on the branches of a larger tree. With out a moments hesitation Reno jumps from tree to tree as the aroma of fresh newborn Hollow filled his nostrils. The trees were but a blur to him but on instinct alone he automatically stops on a tree near the end of the forest. In the small clearing ahead of him he sees a small playground that opened into a small suburban community. In the center of the playground he sees his prey. The two young Hollow seem to be fighting one another. Reno can only assume that they saw each other after they reformed and and now are trying to eat one another. Reno takes less then two seconds in what he dose. With an incredible leap he lands very close to the playground. Hitting the ground running was a specialty of his. 

In seconds he had over taken the to younger Hollow and it was over before it even began. He greedily consumed both souls in their entirety. After he had finished he licked his lips as the power from the two coursed through his body. He felt better now. Popping his neck he closes his eyes and focuses all his concentration into detecting the spiritual presence of anything in the area. Spirit Ribbons began to swirl around Reno as he held the snout of his mask in the air. There he catches he smell of a Soul Reaper, and it was very close. He bounds off toward the small suburban area. As he reaches a small opening he spies his Soul Reaper, he is about to preform a Konso on a whole. Can't have that now Reno thought as he picks up his speed. In two bounds he lands hard on the whole causing the small community Reaper to fall backward. Reno rips and tears at the whole first eating the soul chain in one gulp. 

After eating another of the strong areas of the soul he turns to the Soul Reaper who was know on his feet with his Zanpaktou griped in a vice like hold. He charges Reno whom merely growls as he lowers his stance.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 26, 2009)

_With Shin._

Like always he was still training even though it was already night, He his asauchi cut trough the air , slashing an invisible opponent. He would stay here for a little while longer and then go to bed but ever since that assignment he felt so full of energy."That's weird."He mumbled as felt a weird sensation in his chest and the brownhaired Shinigami placed his left palm against his chest.When the feeling intensified he dropped his Asauchi on the floor that made a dull thud upon hitting the ground.

That other hand of his was placed against his left and pressed tightly down as Shin's face displayed an uncomfortable expression, not that it was that painful but he had no idea what was going on, was this an heart-attack?
Though when he felt something push back he slightly moved his hands away and saw the bottom a handle, could it be?
Excitedly and with a great deal of force he pulled it out, nearly ripping it out of him as his worries disappeared.

When it was finally out he was holding a Katana, or better said Zanpakuto, What was most notable about it were the six golden rings with a larger one going trough them and acting as a guard.It looked weird to him but he instantly took a liking to it, everything down to the purple accents on the handle. "Finally."He immediately said upon sitting down indian style and placing the Zanpakuto on his legs.He closed his eyes as he eagerly attempted to make contact with the avatar of his zanpakuto.

_With Maxi_

The clown Hollow had gotten stronger and stronger lately, though the strength increase started to go a little slower lately due to lack of suitable enemies this latest prey gave him a surge of power like no other.He could feel it, evolution was calling him and it led him to a battle site where countless of Hollows like him were battling each other and drunk with power Maxi joined in and started attacking. The first Hollow he got his hands just managed to turn his head to face his attacker before Maxi pounced him, those long black claws of him digging into the unfortunate Hollow as Maxi's teeth sank in it's mask and blood sprayed over the two as Maxi tore a piece off.

Devouring the piece with great pleasure his cloak formed tendrils and drilled trough the ground and then shot up in order to pierce two Hollows that were locked in a battle, A much larger Hollow attempted to swallow the tiny Maxi as whole but the tiny Maxi grabbed both the upper set of teeth and the lower with a different hand and managed to save himself from being devoured by putting all his strength and pushing the teeth away until the larger Hollow's 
jaw eventually broke.

The  battle continued on like this until several Hollows, including Maxi started to glow red and then broke down in spirit particles as the hundreds of remaining Hollows all did this and and clumped together. Eventually about a dozen of Menos were formed out of those clumps of spirit particles but one of them stood out. Slightly shorther then the other Menos and with a mask design like no other, the long nose was missing and instead a with gold and silver marks decorated mask and on his mask was an everlasting smile.Maxi craned his neck in order to sink his teeth in the most nearby Menos, forcefully ripping a black piece of flesh out of it as the other Menos started to flee.

His large hands managed to catch a second Hollow and after tearing another bite out of him he went after a third, his mouth opened wide and red energy started to swirl in front of it as an energy sphere was created.He waited for the cero to complete and then fired, blasting that third Menos apart before he sluggishly made his way over and started eating that one, in the meantime all the other Menos made a rather slow getaway, overwhelmed by the hunger of that one self aware Menos that was Maxi.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

With Ssob-

"HAHA! I've escaped the battle once more!" He cheered as he crawled out of the sand. "Ah, It's a pain being so weak." he leaned his tiny body against a tree. "That is why you left. Isn't it dear brother." He looked up at the sky. "The never ending moonlight night. It reminds me of every night i've spent in Hueco mundo."

He blinked. "Ah. But.. It's never ending. So, Ofcourse it would." He rubbed his chin. "Perhaps, It does end but i'm just asleep when it happens." He jumped up, landed on the ground and pointed his right hand into the air. "THAT'S IT! I'LL STAY AWAKE!!! if i do this, i can see the sun! And i will be able to find my brother faster!" 

He was feeling happy with himself, but a small lizard hollow came up behind him. "thhhht." he licked Ssob. "Ara?" He turned his head back 180 degrees. "Raat!" The small hollow lunged forward. "AH!!" Ssob began to run, But the creature was just as fast as himself. "Ah. yes.. The pains of being a hollow. even small hollows wish to devour you."

He looked back, the lizard was even closer. "WHY DID I TAKE THE TIME TO SAY THAT!!!!!???" He rushed forward. "Wait.. Why am i running." He laughd and slowly began to grow in size. "Haha. You tiny lizard." he picked up the small creature. "I'll consume you now. For this is the world we live in." He took a heroic stance.

THWAP! the lizard smacked him with its tail. "OI! OI!! that's rude!!" He tirled his head back and opened his mouth, dropping the lizard into it. Then he swallowed the small creature. "Ah, Just enough substanence." He would like a bigger meal, But he would be defeated far to easily by stronger hollows. Eating little ones was enough for him. "Now, I shall train my body! To show Boss i am powerful!!!"

With Akira-

He sliced down on a log. The sword made contact, it began to go into the log. But it only went a few inches. "Damn." Akira sighed. He stepped back, he gripped his blade and raised it high into the air. He charged forward, swung downward and hit the log in the same spot. This time, he went halfway through. 

"One more should do." Once more, he stepped back, gripped his blade and charged forward. The blade fell, the same spot once more and made its way to the rock. The log was sliced completely in half. "Cutting this logs out, was good accuracy training." He thought to himself.  There was eleven more logs to go.

"Side swipe training." He sheathed his sword and moved onto a second log. "HAH!" He unsheathed his sword and attacked horizontally. The blade was stuck three inches into the side of the log. "Not enough." He removed the blade and preformed the swipe once more. This is good for himself, Endurance, Strength and sword skills. This is all being improved slowly by this exerecise.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 26, 2009)

"I desire cookies." Mortis blurted out randomly while he was floating in the skies of Huenco Mundo. "Yes...cookies...with cinnamon...and perhaps even cheese, yes, cheese and cookies." 

Thus begins Mortis' quest to find hollow souls that would allow him to create cookies.

The first path in Mortis' quest leads him to a stray hollow with a dog skull for a face. It had a serpentine body, and a scent reminescent of onions. 

"Why, hello, onion dog." Mortis tells the hollow. 

"Onion? You looking for a fight?" The dog hollow threatened. 

"No, no, onion dog. I was simply saying hello." Mortis replies with the friendliest of tones. 

The hollow dog was not convinced however. "I'M GONNA KILL YOU MOTHA-" The dog was cut off when its nose was stabbed by Mortis' sabre ligre. "Onions make great seasoning you know." Mortis says in a casual tone. "Cucinero." A wave of blue energy flows from Mortis' sabre ligre, engulfing the dog. Within minutes, the hollow becomes an onion, with spiritual energy coming out of it. 

"A shame onions don't taste well with cookies, but I can always make soup out of you." Mortis grabs the onion, and conceals it within his cloak. "Ooh, what's this?" His amoy acts up, causing an overwhelming scent to enter him. "FLOUR! What a strange scent, but one that I need!" The chef hollow follows the scent, desiring his cookies.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

"HAHA!" Ssob jumps up into the air, flips and lands on his feet. "You fear my great power don't you!?" He cheers. "TAKE THIS!" Ssob kicks, throws a punch, headbutts, kicks, jumps up preforms a roundhouse kick. He flips backward and throws a barrage of punches. "HAHA! YOU HAVE FALLEN AT THE HANDS OF SSOB!!" He cheers.

In front of him is a tree, It doesn't look like any damage was done to it. "..." He grabbed a branch and began to pull. "BREAK DAMN YOU!!!!" He placed his feet on the trunk and pulled on the branch with both hands. "I'LL... MAKE.. YOU... BREAK!!!!" He struggled greatly with the branch. "Ah. I wish i was strong." He sighed letting go of the branch.

"Ah.. Wait. I was holding that." THUD! he fell to the ground. "Ah... i am truly a shame." He stood up and held his head low. "I would commit seppuku if i knew what it was." He said, picking up a rock. "NOW BREAK!" he threw it at the branch, it bounced up into the air. "Damn." He sighed, The rock then fell onto his head. "AH! I'M BEING ATTACKED!!!!"

With Neku/Isac-

"Your training begins now." Xan spoke, taking them to one of the top floor. "Your goal right now, is too run from the top floor to the basement. Complete this run without the use of your powers." He started to walk downstairs. "I will be with you the entire way." He looked back and smiled. *"What does this have to do with our powers?"* They both held their hands up.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 26, 2009)

_"Nows the time."_

Ynez suddenly Bind with as much power as she could, releasing all of her reiatsu at the same time. She could feel that Rahs resisting force was slowly dwindling away. Slowly but surely, Ynez tail was breaking through the outer protective layer. However, Ynez too was near her limit.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

With Isac/Neku-

"Hmm." Xan rubbed his chin. "Ah! allow me to explain!" He took out a small drawing book. "You see, The building is about 40 stories high." He had a detailed picture of the building. "Wow, that's really good." Neku commented. "Yes, it is." Isac responded. "Thank you." Xan adusted his glasses. "The entire staircase from the 40th floor down to the first has a special stone implanted in it."

He turned the page. "This stone obsorbs spirit energy. So, If you can make it down to the first floor from the 40th you have enough spirit energy to procede to training." He closed the book and adjusted his glasses. "We all had to preform this task, and now we can travel up and down the stairs with no problem."

Neku and Isac blinked. *"We've used up most our spirit already." *they commented. "W..What!?" Xan adjusted his glasses. "Mitchal and Mamamo said you merely had a skirmish with another user..." He looked over his records. "Did you have a battle before hand?" He asked them. "Yes, we took out a corupt spirit." Neku commented.

"Ah... This..This is a wrench in our plans..." He sweatdropped. "Now.. I suppose we'll just have to have you rest for now..." He sighed. "Take a rest and tomorrow you will march down the stairs." He took out a phone and hit 2. "Mitchal, Please bring the new recruits back to their homes. They need to rest their spirit energy before they can continue the test."

With Boss-

"OI!!!!" He kicked open the door to Isac's room. "huh? huh?" He looked around. "Where the hell did he go!?" Boss sighed and let out a large purple aura. "Hmm.. His reatsu doesn't leave this room." He commented. Deep Purple, Releases Boss's spirit energy in a large circle, allows him to trace remnents of spirit. "DID YOU DITCH ME ISAC!?!?!?!?!" Boss shouted out the window.

With Akira-

"HAH!" He swung in an upward angle. The log split in two and fell to the ground. So far, Akira's taken out six logs with six remaining. "It's much more tiring doing it this way." He looked up, the sky was dark. "It's night already?" He sighed, dragging and cutting up those dead trees took much longer then he had thought. "I'll finish this training then go to bed."

With Ssob-

"Ah? No one is attacking me?" He looked around and saw the pebble. "Oh, It was just you!" He laughed and held his chest. "I had thought i was being attacked by a big hollow." He kicked the pebble and tossed it over a sand dune. "Ah, Now then. What shall i do for training." He rubbed his chin. "Chin ups!" Ssob cheered and grabbed onto a tree branch. "OOOOONNNNEEEEE!!!!!" He struggled in attempt to pull himself up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Rahs, suddenly conscious of the situation he was in, began to struggle furiously. Without his full power active, he was in a bad situation, this Hollow was stronger than him.

However, now intelligent enough to plan, even in such a situation, Rahs made sure every struggle used the massive spikes that emerged from his body to the full, and even managed to get a hand to grab onto Ynez's tail, grasping it tightly to stop its attack.

The first of the rocks dislodged from the cavern rooftop began to fall upon the two.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Erin, rushing around madly, trying to find someone to show off her new sword to, had taken to the forests close by to the training complex. It was only a small region, nothing like the massive forests outside Rukongai, but academy students could often be found there, training themselves.

With her recent mastery of the Seventh Hado, the challenges of Kidou had been replaced in Erin's mind. She was slowly beginning to develop ideas of combat, not so much use of her sword, as much as use of her body. Fighting styles, movements, strength. Now that her spirit had grown stronger, she was aware of the lack of strength in her body. This would never do.

Erin skidded to a stop, crouched down as her Reiatsu built up, then leaped upwards, grabbing one of the tree branches and swinging around on it. These monkeyish antics were a fine way to build up her strength, as well as her confidence in her strength. Erin let go after a few moments, breathing heavily a little, but still as wide eyed and energetic as ever. Her sword had practically breathed a heavy day's worth of power into her.

Running onwards, Erin practised dodging side to side, weaving amongst trees, ducking under branches and leaping over logs. She was having fun. However, all good things must come to an end, and, tripping over a branch that had become ensnared in a fallen log, Erin went flying, head over heels, into a large clearing, filled with the sound of wood being sliced to pieces.

Landing heavily, she groaned, and tried to flip herself up with as much grace as possible. This naturally did not go as well as planned, and Erin once again found herself face down on the ground, looking up at the Academy student who had frozen when she arrived.

"Uuuhm," Erin managed to raise a hand and wave weakly, "hi."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

With Akira-

"There." He sheathed his sword, one more log down. Five left to go.. This training was taking an awfully long time. "These logs are abnormally thick." Akira poked one of the logs. "You're not showing enough resolve!" His blade shouted. "what's that have to do with it?" Akira asked. "Resolve is everything!!!" His blade shouted once more.

Suddenly, a women came rolling in from the woods and fell flat on her face.  "Uuuhm," Erin managed to raise a hand and wave weakly, "hi."Akira blinked, his face bright red. "Say something!!!" his blade shouted. "....." Akira opened his mouth but no words came out. "Say something!" His blade shouted again. "H...H...hi...." He said weakly. 

With Neku/Isac-
The two were teleported back home. It was actually a great way to travel. "I really wish i could do that." Neku said as Mitchal vanished. "Right. Rest tonight.. Work tomorrow." He leaned back on his bed, head on his pillow. It felt nice, it felt comforting. Almost as nice as meeting people like him. Tap tap. Something was at his window, He brushed it off as a bird. TAP TAP! The tapping was louder.

Neku slowly opened his eyes and looked at his window. "NEFU!!" Two faces were scrunched up against the glass, It was Max and Eri. "....." He facepalmed. "I.. I need to get new friends." He sighed and reached for the window latch to let the morons inside.

Isac too was dropped off at his house. "I'll grow stronger." He smiled. "But damn todays been crazy..." He sat back in his bed and let out a sigh of relief. Even the events of the murders.. they slipped away in his mind. Replaced with the determination to grow stronger. "YOU BASTARD!!!!" WHAM Boss slapped him. "I.. I forgot about you..." Isac sweatdropped.

With Ssob-

"Ah? For some reason i feel as if i'm being left out of something very important." He looks up at the text above. "ARA!? BROTHER!? BROTHER! YOU ARE THERE!?!?!" He tried to reach out and grab his brother. Suddenly, a snot bubble popped and Ssobb sat up. "Ah. It was just a dream." He stood up and brushed himself off. "Right! i fell off the tree while doing chin ups!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Erin righted herself, taking more time to make sure she didn't fall over again, rather than look flashy.

Dusting herself off, she looked at the student, as comprehension dawned. "Heeeeeey, you were one of the guys who went on the Hollow Hunt. I did see you, but only for a little bit, uhhm, uhhhm, sorry, I can't remember your name." Erin bowed an apology.

"Oh but I'm Erin," she perked up immediately, "Erin Aslath." Erin paused for a moment, noticing that the student held a Zanpaktou, a proper Zanpaktou. "Oh hey! Your Zanpaktou has form as well!" Erin ran up to the student, holding hers up. "Mine changed this morning, see?" the tiger zodiac jingled slightly at the chain it hung from, "And I wanted to find everyone to show it to, but today isn't an Academy day, and then I felt your Reiatsu and came here, uhm, what was your name?"

Erin smiled, clearly having far too much fun showing off her latest achievement.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

"Heeeeeey, you were one of the guys who went on the Hollow Hunt. I did see you, but only for a little bit, uhhm, uhhhm, sorry, I can't remember your name." Erin bowed an apology.

"Oh but I'm Erin," she perked up immediately, "Erin Aslath." Erin paused for a moment, noticing that the student held a Zanpaktou, a proper Zanpaktou. "Oh hey! Your Zanpaktou has form as well!" Erin ran up to the student, holding hers up. "Mine changed this morning, see?" the tiger zodiac jingled slightly at the chain it hung from, "And I wanted to find everyone to show it to, but today isn't an Academy day, and then I felt your Reiatsu and came here, uhm, what was your name?"

Erin smiled, clearly having far too much fun showing off her latest achievement.

Akira blinked. There was too many questions, too much perkyness... She was just like his Zanpakto. "My...My name is Akira..." He bowed. "Noboru, Akira." He bowed again. "I've had this Zanpakto since.. i came here..." He took a deep breath. "It's... a pleasure to meat you..." He bowed again. "Congradulations.. on your Zanpakto."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

"Really?" Erin leaned forward, looking at his Zanpaktou, "and here I was feeling so elated about finding my Zanpaktou already, and you've upstaged me already."

Erin smiled, obviously not perturbed in the slightest, "But that's fine, because today nothing can bring me down."

Erin looked around the glade, finally wondering what Akira had been up to. She gaped slightly at the size and number of logs that had been sliced apart. "Did you do all this?" she exclaimed, a little awed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

"Really?" Erin leaned forward, looking at his Zanpaktou, "and here I was feeling so elated about finding my Zanpaktou already, and you've upstaged me already.""But that's fine, because today nothing can bring me down.""Did you do all this?" she exclaimed, a little awed.

"Ah?" Akira looked around, he didn't think it was such a big deal. "Yes.. I did..." He took a deep breathe. "It.. Was hard work." This was the longest conversation he had with anyone who wasn't his grandpa. "It's.. Zanjutsu training.. To increase physical power, stamina and style." He rubbed the back of his head. 

"If.. If you want to use the field some time.. That's fine..." He pointed over to some dead trees. "You just.. need to cut the dead trees into logs.. Then cut the logs using different sword swings." He felt a little more comfortable, this girl didn't seem like she was judging him. She also didn't seem like she would attack him.


With Ssob-

"It's lonely without brother." He kicked a pebble, but it only rolled a few inches. "Ah... I am so weak..." He curled up in the fetal position and felt a great depression come over him. "I should go out and see the world!" He quickly jumped up. "Perhaps brother has gone to the human world!? Yes! Ofcourse! He was just the type to do something resembling that behavior on certain days!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

"You know, I was just thinking about how I needed to work on increasing my strength. This is perfect."

Erin looked around, noticing the dead trees, "I know," she exclaimed suddenly, "let's train together. That way if I can't get the swing, you can help me find it. Plus something is always more fun if you've got a friend to do it with."

Erin, satisfied with the arrangement, ran over to one of the dead trees, and began trying to swing her sword at it. Though she did indeed score numerous blows against the trunk of the tree, no real results seemed to appear. Frustrated, Erin removed her right hand from holding her sword and thrust it into the cut in the tree, _"Bakudo One: Restraint!"_ she announced.

A loud crack echoed over the field as Erin hastily withdrew her hand, watching as the pressure of twisting Reiatsu blew out part of the tree, and it creaked, slowly toppling over.

"Did you see that?" she turned to Akira, pale-faced, "I didn't think that'd work. But it totally did." A wide smile covered Erin's face "I totally just took down a tree."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Akira blinked. "Ah... the.. The point of the training.. is to get the swings down..." He picked up another log and placed it on the rock. "It.. doesn't matter if you fail to cut the log. By continuously attacking it, you gain more power and greater accuracy..." He pointed at some of the sliced logs. "the side swing from the sheath took me at least twenty swings to get through the log."

He was feeling more and more comfortable. He put more logs onto the rocks, every rock now had a log. "There are twelve logs. I'll take six and you take six. Just practice your swings. It doesn't matter how long it takes. What matters is doing the practice and increasing your accuracy." He smiled at her, it had been a long time since he smiled


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

"All-righty then," Erin smiled back at Akira, walking towards the logs, ~Let's do this~ she whispered internally, wondering whether her sword had heard.

Holding her sword on her left side with her right hand, Erin centred herself, so that she wouldn't be thrown too much but her swings, and began to swing at the log. Each time she hit it, she felt a great burst of joy, as if she was experiencing a new form of living. To come into contact with ones own soul and receive power from it, it was the greatest joy she had yet felt.

Akira, too, had began to swing at the logs he had set up again, and the two practiced, Erin friendlily cajoling him with threats of surpassing him soon enough. The final swing at the log, Erin knew she'd gotten the basics of striking with her sword, as she cut out more than twice what she usually did per swing.

"It feels so natural," she breathed in wonderment, looking at her sword, "Just like it's a part of my own body. But it is, isn't it? That's what the Zanpaktou is. A part of the Shinigami. I can understand that now."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

"She seems to be enjoying herself." Akira thought. He looked at the log in front of him and took a deep breath. "Let's go blade." He said inside his mind. "RIGHT!" His blade answered. "And call me~~~" Akira sighed, she still thinks he can hear her... "Down right." He swung his blade down in an angle to the right. 

The log was cut only a few inches, he removed the blade and followed in the swing, the same fashion the same speed. The log was cut a few more inches. He continued, He raised the blade he hacked down. The log was soon cut and the pieces fell to the ground. "phew." He dropped to the ground and wiped his forehead. "I'm tired.. I've been doing this all day..."

With Isac-

"YOU DID WHAT!?!?!?!" The hollow shouted. "YOU IDIOT!!! YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THEM AND YOU JOINED THEIR GROUP?" Isac nodded. "I had no choice.. They would have killed me.. Probably." He laughed. "I'll be back damn it." He grumbled and opened the window. "Do NOT LEAVE." He grumbled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

"I have..weird sleep patterns," Erin waved jovially to Akira, "I'm going to continue on with this for a while, it's fun. Don't let me keep you if you need sleep though. Maybe when I get good at this we can have a competition to see who can go through the most the fastest."

Erin loved competition. She was always competing with herself to learn something new, or master something challenging. But competing against someone else was always so much better. The mere thought made her smile.

"Yeah, I like that, promise me we'll make a game of this some time soon."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Akira placed his blade into the ground and used it to stand up. "Y..yeah... We'll make a competition of it..." He bowed and sheathed his blade. "If you want.. I can drag some more trees out here for you to use..." He rubbed the back of his head. He hadn't really had a conversation with anyone in a very long time. The last time he REALLY had a conversation, it ended with him losing all his money and a sore foot... It's a very long story...

With Neku-

"Neku~ I've missed you." Eri held Neku's head in her hands and thrust her chest forward. "What happend with that man?" She leaned in close to him. "OI!!! I'M HERE!!!" Max shouted. "So." Haruko turned to him with a straight face. "You always do this.." Max formed his hand into a fist. "You two cut it out. The guy was.. a friend.." Neku coughed.

"Oh? a friend?" Max asked. "How come we didn't meet him before?" He asked again. "He.. Is a friend from a long time ago." Neku was lying through his teeth. "Ah~ It's fine Neku, I don't mind." She leaned in close again. "It's perfectly fine if your a delinquent." She brought her lips close to his. 

"OII!!!!! LEAVE NEKU ALONE!!! SUCCUBI SUCCUBI!!" Max held up a cross. "What's going on in here!?" Asano, Neku's dad broke in. "Oh? My son.. is becoming a man!?" He broke down in tears. "Ah! No it's not like that!" Max picked Asano up. "Haruko is trying to corupt Neku!!" Max shouted. Asano put his hand on on Max's shoulder. "We should leave Max. Neku must become a man in his own right."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

"Not alone you're not," Erin waved a finger threateningly, "you've already done so much to help me out, so if we're getting some trees, we're working together, you got that?"

Erin smiled at Akira. He was quiet, but there was a strong friendship building inside of him. He was someone Erin could easily relax around.

"Come on," Erin wandered up to the tree she had felled earlier, "Let's grab this one and begin chopping it up."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 26, 2009)

As the rocks that were falling got bigger and bigger, Ynez realised that the situation was getting too dangerous for her.

Despite having her tail held tightly by Rahs, she had a trick of getting it out. Snake like scales slowly emerged from her tail area, rendering it slippery and impossible to hold.

"You are quite strong, but for now remember my name, Ynez Basilia. When we meet again, I WILL kill you." said Ynez while thrusting her tail into Rahs stomach as a parting gift.

Ynez left the battle scarred with battle marks, leaving Rahs in the soon to be rubble.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Akira smiled and grabbed a tree along with Erin. they drug the tree into the clearing and both began to hack at it. They laughed while doing it and eventually the log was cut up. "There is enough for hours of training." He wiped his brow. "I hope you grow stronger.." He was about to walk off but stopped. "If.. You want to practice Kiddou accuracy.. These logs are good for that as well."

It was something he wasn't going to say at first. But, He saw what the girl did with the binding spell. Perhaps, She could make use of this training the way he himself did.. It was lonely training by himself. Maybe having someone else to train with would be fun... Maybe it would be nice to not be alone anymore.. and to not only have his Sword to talk too....

With Neku-

"Ah~ We're alone." She grinned. "I'm tired." Neku sighed. "Eh!?" Eri sat up. "But~ We've never been alone.. just the two of us.. in your room..." She raised an eye brow suggestively. "You are my friend Haruko... A very.. Perverted friend.. But a friend.. I know when your just messing around." He sighed, He really liked Haruko.. But the guy was too damn obvlious to tell she WASN'T Joking around.

"Ah... R.. Right.. Friend.." Haruko laughed and got off the bed. "Just two friends.. kidding around..." she faked another laugh and walked to the door. "Well.. Sleep well.. And all that stuff!" she opened it and waved as she walked out. As she closed the door, just one single tear rolled down her cheek. "HEY!! WHAT DID YOU DO TO NEKU!?" Max shouted. "I didn't do anything. Leave me alone." she walked past Max and down the stairs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Rahs hardened his body, curling into a ball as the snake Hollow flitted away. He was lacking in strength now, he needed rest, time to recover. Rocks such as these would form a covering that would keep him safe. It was better than throwing them away and weakening himself further. He hadn't died yet, he wasn't afraid of a few falling rocks now.

As the last of the rocks fell, Rahs's mind finally settled down, sleep taking his rage and fatigue away, throwing it out, to the whistling of the winds.

~~~

Erin smiled widely at Akira, thankful for the suggestion. "I'd think all the avenues of Shinigami development could be trained here," she looked at the logs, wondering whether perhaps a moss covering over her fists would prevent them from bleeding if she were to strike them.

"Thank you, Akira," she happily remarked, "This was fun today. I hope we can do this again sometime."

A sharp buzz in the back of Erin's head made her wince for a moment, and she smiled, slightly more pained, "my sword says thank you for giving me the incentive to use him. I think...he doesn't speak, just buzzes in my ears."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Akira smiles and laughs. "The buzzing goes away eventually." He comments. "Yes it does!" His sword giggles. "My sword says yes it does..." He smiles and walks off, He was too tired to talk anymore. But he waved goodbye to his new friend. He was glad he met someone new. Glad they accepted him for who he was. Yes, He was happy really happy for the first time in a long time. 

He walked out of the woods, He walked through the dorms. He entered his room and threw off his robs. He placed his blade next to his bed. She would get scared if Akira was not near her. He sat down on his bed, threw the blankets up and laid down. He pulled the blankets over himself and let out a deep sigh. Now was the time for sleep, a nice... deep... long sleep.. He hoped atleast... He actually had class tomorrow and it would be a pain in the ass to get up early for it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

The first hoot of an owl did nothing to slack Erin's rampant enthusiasm. The fires of a challenge had been lit, and nothing would stop her from matching it.

An open palm, a closed fist, repeated with the left hand, two kicks from the right side, two kicks from the left, swiftly unsheathing her sword in a horizontal cut, then bringing it back over for a vertical one, the log was split into four pieces. Each of the four would be propelled by one of her four limbs, and caught by the first Bakudo, the pressure it exerted making them twist, and break.

It did not take long for Erin to tire, but she kept at it. Pushing at her limits was what she lived for. The edge of a challenge, where she saw the unattainable, and strove for it. This was who she was. The truest, inner core of Erin's soul, was a being who lived for something that she could not do. Just to prove to herself that she could. An uncompromising attitude, that waved weakness off as simply needing to try harder. An attitude, which the panting Erin failed to note, would prove self-destructive.

A harsh buzz, much more powerful than before, rang out throughout her head, and Erin actually dropped her sword, falling to her knees at the pain. It was only when she saw how blooded her skin was, and how drenched in sweat her body had become, that she realised her sword had stopped her from going past a very dangerous limit.

Dragging herself home, Erin managed to stay awake enough to clean herself off with a shower, before collapsing into bed.

She would sleep well past the middle of the next day.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 27, 2009)

-Upon Arrival At The Academy-

"Ahhhhhhhh. So this is what the Academy looks like. Nice, nice!" said Sai as he arrived at the Academy Entrance. "By the way Hitsugaya Taichou, have you seen Matsumoto-kun?" asked Sai.

"Mind your own business Shinigami, she doesn't even know you. Now go find enrol yourself." answered Hitsugaya as she Shunpo-ed away form Sai.

Sai looked at the entrance and as he entered, he chuckled. "Matsumoto, finally we can be together again." said Sai quietly to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2009)

"YAAAWWWN!!!" Neku stretched and looked out at the morning sun. "Ah, A week of no Sch-" He was about to finish his sentence when Mitchal popped up, Grabbed him and popped away. THUD! Neku landed on hard floor, back at the top of the big skyscrapr. "Oh.. I'm back." He yawned. Currently he was in sweats and a tanktop. "Hello." Isac waved, He was wearing boxers and a t-shirt. 

Neku blinked. "Um... Interesting." He coughed. "Shut up.. I didn't have time to change..." Isac turned around. He was embarassed to be in his boxers. "Ah, You've arrived." Xan waved to them, he was wearing snoopy pants and no shirt. "Ok.. I feel less embarrased." Isac commented. "I wouldn't." Neku laughed, Isac's boxers had little pins on them.

"Well, How about a nice morning walk?" Xan took a sip of coffee. "Would you enjoy a cup before your run?" Neku and Isac shake their head. "Ah, Fine. If you make it down to the 30th floor there is a nice breakfast prepare." Xan began walking downt he stairs. "Ah? Breakfast?" Neku's eyes light up. "I.. I haven't had a real breakfast in years..." He quickly followed Xan. "I already ate..." Isac commented.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 27, 2009)

The Soul Reaper charges in, with a yell of vengeance he brings his Zanpaktou down toward Reno’s head. Reno adjust his weight slightly so that the Zanpaktou just misses his hide. Black fur floats to the ground as Reno bounds backwards and turns. The Soul Reaper holds out his left hand  with his index finger stretched out. “Way of Destruction no. 04, White Lightning.” The Reaper says. Blue particles instantly form around his finger as the Kido takes effect. Reno looks back as he herd the utterance of the chant less spell. His right eye twitches as the bolt of lightning fires from the finger tip of his opponent.  Damn runs through his mind as he leaps to the  left as the blast hit’s the ground where he once was. The force of the attack causes Reno to hit the ground off balanced. He hits his side and rolls as the Soul Reaper quickly closes the distance. 

Reno finishes the roll on his feet and darts off as he regains his balance. This time Reno uses bounding leaps so that his opponent couldn’t lock on him with unwanted Kido spells. Reno decides that the easiest way to turn this into a situation that he can capitalize on was to  get them out of the open of this rural area. In the distance Reno could see the outline of the city’s skyline on the horizon. Looking back a last time Reno confirms that he is still being chased by his prey, after confirming yes, Reno steps up his speed and creates a decent size lead on his adversary.  They soon leave the residential suburb as the trees turn to signs. The lights in the city was beautiful and Reno’s mind started to wander on theft, but he quickly shakes those thoughts and formulates his master plan. His vision locks onto an alleyway about twenty yards ahead of him. With a chuckle he bounds onto the alleyway wall as he hits it. The Soul Reaper on the other hand wasn’t  ready for such a sharp turn and he passes the alley. He puts on the breaks and quickly turns back and hits the ally with even more determination.

The Reaper stops as he looks down the dark street and grips his Zanktou hard enough that the color leaves his knuckles. He cautiously steps into the alley scanning for any signs of the Hollow. “Come out monster!” He yells as he knocks over trash cans. “I shall not allow you to kill more innocent souls!” He shouts out  again. Far above on a fire escape Reno looks down as he formulates what to do. He quickly formulates a plan and sets it into motion. He bounds off the escape and starts to pick up speed as he runs down the wall. With out waning Reno lands on the ground his claws tearing a set of six inch long gashes into the Soul Reaper’s right leg. Pain courses though the Reaper as he falls to his knee. Reno was using his momentum as he bounds off the adjacent wall turning himself he again passes the Reaper digging another set of gashes in but in the Reaper’s left arm. The situation has turned dangerous for the Soul Reaper as he realizes that his life is in serious danger. But those thoughts can’t even pass through his mind as Reno bounds off more walls and passes the Reaper again crippling the left leg. The Reaper tries to lash out with his sword but he missies as Reno tears in to the dimensional fabric and vanishes. 

The Soul Reaper with great pain stands to his feet and looks around. He holds his Zanpaktou with his good hand as he looks around. He couldn’t understand it why the Hollow stop it’s attack. What ever the reason, he decided that he had to get back to the Soul Society so he could tend his wounds. He sticks his Zanpaktou out so he could open the portal. But this is what Reno was waiting for. His head rips out of the dimensional fabric. His teeth bury into the Reaper’s wrist. The sickening sound of bone crushing can be herd as Soul Reaper yells in pain. A clang can be heard as the Reaper was forced to release his sword. Simultaneously Reno twist his head and pulls down forcing his prey off balance. Then with a quick tug Reno pulls the Soul Reaper through to his base in Huceo Mundo. With the momentum Reno slams the hapless Reaper into the wall behind him. The Reaper coughs up blood as he slides down the wall into a crumpled pile. Reno then simply sets in front of him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

A group of small Hollow contested for food, fighting it out with one another as Hollow lizards and birds raced to and fro.

The dominant Hollow positioned itself on a large pile of rocks, and screeched its superiority.

A massive fist burst through the rocks, wrapping around the Hollow and pulling its still screeching body underneath the rubble. The screeches were cut off by a sickening crunch.

As the rocks shifted and tumbled away, Rahs Loglos, rested and re-energised, rose from the rubble, ready to hunt once more.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 27, 2009)

The Soul Reaper slowly raises his head as he tries to regain his senses. His eyes follow the floor until he sees the setting form of Reno. Instincts kicks in as he attempts to reach with his sword hand, but a pain shoots through his arm. Using his left hand grabs at his empty sheath. All too soon he realizes that his sword isn’t where  ever he was. He backs up but he is already against the wall. “I may not have my sword monster.” The Reaper says as he raises his left hand. “But I can still AHHHH!” Reno cuts him off before he can finish his sentence as he cuts the Soul Reaper’s arm from the hand to the bicep with his claws. “Set there and be nice and I’ll make your end painless.” Reno says as he turns away from the Soul Reaper and walks over to the area he was sitting in originally. The Soul Reaper blinks for several moments before he realized that this Hollow had actually said what it said. “So you’re an intelligent Hollow.” The Reaper says as he leans up against the wall behind him. “And since you haven’t killed me yet that must mean you want something.” Reno chuckles with mild amusement at the Soul Reapers deductive skills. 

“Yes, I do need something from you. A little knowledge to wrap my brain around.” The Soul Reaper looks at Reno blankly then laughs.  Reno slaps a small rock that was by his side at the Soul Reaper. It smashes into the bridge of his nose breaking it as well. With what little mobility he had in his left arm he pulls it up to his nose as tears whelped up in his eyes.  Reno slams his black tail against the wall behind him causing some more rocks to fall to his side. The sound jars the Soul Reapers attention to Reno who was looking a hole through him. [color=dark red]“Do I have your attention now. If so then good. Your answer will determine how you die. What do you know about Hollow evolution?”[/color] The Soul Reaper softly wiped the blood from his nose as he lowered his sleeve. “Don’t know much.” He said as he head hit the  wall behind him. “Basic knowledge on anything Menos class and above is just jargon for anyone who isn’t a high seated officer in the Gotei  13. It is said that Menos is a composite being composed of many Hollow.” The Soul Reaper looked back to the Hollow before him as he finished his sentence. “I already knew that!” Reno angrily growled.

The Soul Reaper laughed again at the anger now being shown by the Hollow. “That’s all I know, even if I knew anything more do you actually think I would tell you?” Reno stood as the Soul Reaper finished his sentence. “I figured it would come to this, you are no longer of any use besides a meal.” Reno growls as he walks up to the injured warrior. “You didn’t help me at all so this will be painful. The only consolidation is that you Soul Reapers are delicious.” Reno says with a chuckle as he stood over the battered body of his meal. With out hesitation he buries his teeth into the gut of the Soul Reaper eating him alive. The screams echoes through the cave system as he Reno greedily eats at his meal. Soon the screams subside as Reno begins to eat the outermost portions of the soul. Minutes later the meal was over, Reno ate the soul in it’s entirety. As his tongue cleaned the blood from his mask he thought of what his next move should be.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2009)

*"GUAH!!!"* Neku and Isa gasp for air. "Hmm. It's only the 31st floor." Xan turned to the two students. "Just one more floor and you can have a nice breakfast." the two fall down to the ground. "*It's.. It's too hard..." *They cough. "Your spirit is draining rather fast.." Xan rubbed his chin. *"NOT THE SPIRIT DRAINING!!! THESE STAIRS ARE TOO STEEP!!!*" They shout.

Normal stairs would be easy, But these steps move in a way. A normal 9 floors is made into seemingly 20 floors. They had plenty of spirit for the steps, But they had little phyiscal stamina to climb down these things. It's too early in the morning for both students. "Well, Just make it down to the next floor and you can consume a large breakfast." He smiled to the two. *"FOOD!!!"* Both shout, charging down the stairs. "Ah.. One must simply find the right motivator..." Xan laughed.

With Boss-

"You've got nothin on them Kento!?" Boss shouted. "Ah, Sorry. Even my connections in soul society have no information. They are completely off the map!" He rubbed the back of his head. "Damn... Then i guess i'll just have to go do some researching for myself..." He was about to walk off, but was stopped by Ken. "How long, Will you hide the truth from your patsy?" Kento asked. "... everyone has secrets."

With Akira-

"Ah.. It's morning." He blinked. He hoped today wasn't a vlass day. "Schedual." He turned, It was a class day today. First class of the day.. Zanjutsu training. Ofcourse, it was Zanjutsu training, he had only been training all day yesterday. He needed a break, Kiddou class would be nice. But too early for that. He had kiddou in the afternoon. "I'll just get throught his class... And hope for Kiddou class to arrive soon." He sat up and looked at the ground. "M..Maybe Erin will be there..."

With Ssob-

"TWO!!!" He struggles to pull himself up, his arms are strained. But eventually, his chin makes it past the branch. "HAHA!" The hollow fell to the ground. "TWO CHIN UPS! A NEW RECORD!!" He felt great pride for himself, He broke his record of one chin up! Now, He just needed to do a few hundred more and maybe he could gain some power.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

Erin groaned, massaging her head as she once again rolled out of the tangled mess of sheets atop her bed. It was not long before she managed to recollect herself, preparing for the coming day.

What hour it was, was yet to be seen.

Surprisingly, it was not as late as Erin had been expected, the sun had only just passed its zenith.

Noticing how tattered the bandages she had applied to her hands already were, Erin took a few moments to refresh them. She had trained hard yesterday, and her muscles ached, but her mind felt full of strength.

Actually opening the curtains to shed a little light on her perpetually darkened room, Erin examined the Academy timetable. She had long since lost the worry of being late, she made up for it by her self training, although a few of the instructors still hadn't comprehend her sleep patterns as being something she had no control over whatsoever.

"Hollow Studies," Erin read, noting that was this afternoon's lesson. She had missed Zanjutsu training earlier, but with all the practise she had put in thanks to Akira yesterday, she was confident enough.

Akira...Erin smiled at his nervousness. He reminded her of the little brother she'd had when living in Rukongai. It was still a good home to her, where she had grown up. She was happy for the little things. And thanks to Akira, she felt more confident in her powers. She had seen him at the Hollow hunt, and had noted his sword then, though she had not remembered as such. Maybe he was the reason she had pushed her mind to find her sword now. She may have to thank him later for that.

Erin soon enough made her way towards the Academy, arriving just about halfway through class.

"Aaaah," the Hollow Studies instructor studied Erin with a scrutinous glance, "We are graced today by Ms. Aslath. I am honoured you chose to attend my humble class."

Erin let the remark slide off her, she was used to it. It didn't stop her from being able to hold her own in class, and she remembered enough about Hollows to make it through without mishaps, even with the instructor focusing most of his questions on her, for which a large percentage of the other students were quite grateful.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 28, 2009)

Ynez emerged from the sand fully rested. As she scanned the surrounding for a proper meal, she came upon a Gillian.

_"Weird, I thought Gillians travel in packs, this must be a really stupid one."_ thought Ynez to herself as she stretched her jaw in preparation for a meal at last.

Recently, she has only managed to eat a little crab Hollow, and ending the fight with Rahs Loglos due to some circumstances. She needed this. It was eat, or be eaten.

As she slowly slithered behind the Gillian, she realised that it wasn't that much bigger than her. She silently curled up into an S position, ready to strike. Within seconds, she had wrapped herself around the Gillian, who was now struggling to get out.

_"This is ridiculous!! Powerful!!"_ said Ynez as she tried to maintain grip on the Gillian but eventually failed. The Gillian let out a roar before charging up a cero. "Shit!" said Ynez as she took out all her snake scales. *BOOOOM!!* The Gillian released its cero. Ynez already knew the cero was too much for her body to handle, she anticipated the impact and as the cero was about to hit her, she sped off to the side. Despite not being able to fully dodge the attack, the remainder of the cero bounced off the scales of Ynez's body. She had unintentionally gained a new defensive ability.

As she regained her balance, she prepared for an attack. She went full speed to the Gillians face. Being slow and heavy, the Gillian was unable to react quickly. Stretching her jaw, she enveloped the Gillians head. At the same time, she used her tail to try to dismember the Gillians head. It was prooving to be successful as blood came gushing out of the Gillians neck area.

The Gillian attempted to get free when it clawed on Ynez's body, but it was futile. The claws could not injure Ynez's scaly body.

With her final ounce of strength, she pulled as hard as she could. Finally, the Gillian could take it no longer. Its body dropped, headless. Ynez never felt so good before. As she chewed on the Gillian's head, she started feeling awkward, as if her body wanted her to go somewhere.

Ynez ate all she could, the head, the arms and part of the body. Onlooking Hollows were in awe that a Hollow could take down a Gillian. Her evolution was within reach.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2009)

Shin had meditated and meditated but that contact he had been searching for with his Zanpakuto didn't happen as quickly as he thought and instead he had fallen asleep,after all he had been trough a lot this day with the Hollow training exorcise, his studies and his own training. He slept trough most of the schoolday and decided it would be better to wait till to the next class started then to stumble in late and unleash the wrath of the teacher upon himself.

He decided to leave the academy's grounds, that way he couldn't get caught skipping class and he could continue practicing with and making contact with his zanpakuto.Though at the gates he ran into someone he recognized from back during his days in Rukongai."Heey kid, what are you doing here?"There probably was little to no difference in their ages but Shin always felt like the other older one of the too and was obviously the first to be accepted into the academy.

"It took you long enough to get accepted here, look at how much I'm ahead of you."With great pride he held up his zanpakuto and showed it to his old friend.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 28, 2009)

"Woah, cool stuff. Well, you'd better not slacken off or i'll overtake you!" replied Sai. "Anyways, I'm obviously new here. Can you bring me around the area, and would you kindly train with me?" asked Sai as he bowed to Shin, accepting him as his senior.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2009)

"Yeah, sure."He took a glance around at the area before motioning for Sai to follow him."I'm supposed to be in Hollow Education class now."He took him with him beyond the schoolgrounds and back to the spot in the forest he would always train on himself. It was trough a dense patch of plantlife but eventually you would stumble upon a sizable clearing if you took the right route, it was large enough to hold both of the Shinigami.

"So are you ready?"He asked as his still nameless Katana was unsheathed."Show me how much you improved."

_In Hueco Mundo_

The new Menos Maxi was prowling trough the desert, his new body was slower then ever but at the same time he had never been this powerful and that sensation a Cero would give you.The smallest of Hollows were now ignored, even though Maxi used to eat everything he encountered even those that would be of no use to him at all.But then he felt something, someone activated one of those Hollow baits Quincies use, he had once nearly died by going after it but this time he would slay a Quincy and so his gigantic hands ripped a portal out of the nightsky and stepped trough it.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 28, 2009)

"So do you know your Zanpakutou's name yet?" asked Sai as he unsheathed his new sword, swinging it around while getting used to the feel of it. 

"I have yet to see someone release his sword. What do you call it again? Shikai?" asked Sai, "While I still have a long long way to go before i can release my Zanpakutou."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2009)

"Ah?" Akira blinked, He had noticed Erin walking into the classroom. "Hey~ It's our new friend!" His sword wanted to wave, but it lacked arms. "Our..?" Akira asked. "Eh?! A friend of yours is a friend of mine!" The sword cheered. "Ah.. I see." Akira nodded, he hadn't paid much attention to other people in this class, he wondered where Erins seat was.

With Neku/Isac-

*"FOOD!!!" *They both shouted and began munching on a massive amount of food. "Lunch is on the 20th floor." Xan smiled."Shof wef juft goda geft to va twenftyif fwoor?" Neku asks. "Yes, That is the just of it. Every ten floors there is a meal." He smiles. "So, Dinner is on the tenth floor?" Isac asks. "Yes, That is correct. It takes a few hours to get down stairs the first time." He began walking down the steps. "HEY WE'RE NOT DONE EATING!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 28, 2009)

Reno’s mind went into overtime as he thought on what to do next. Every thought he came up with; he shot down as he played out the scenarios in his head. He couldn’t vary well attack another guardian Soul Reaper since it is more then likely that the Soul Society has warned other city keepers that a Soul Reaper killing Hollow is on the prowl. He thinks back to the Quincy, but he quickly discards that idea. The Quincy do keep good records but he figures that learning how Hollow evolve isn’t in high demand for such a species of man. Humans were just as useless, most couldn’t even see him to know what was going on. Trying to talk to an Adjuchas class would most likely end with Reno’s life. As he sat their his mind never stopped wandering. The notion of invading the Soul Society itself even popped into his mind but that to was quickly dismissed. He couldn’t go there until he was much, much stronger. It is then that a idea hits Reno. A deliciously devious plan. A plan that made Reno grin with a evil smile on the inside. 

Soul Reapers are powerful on their own, but what makes them really powerful is their Zanpaktou. A subject that Reno was very familiar with thanks to his tendency to eves drop on conversations.  A Zanpaktou is as much a separate entity as it is a part of it’s wielder. Thus a Zanpaktou has it’s own personality and quirks. It also means that it has it’s own power that it loans the Soul Reaper. What would happen if he ate a Zanpaktou. Not even giving this new idea time to settle in his mind Reno tears back into the human  world where he had cornered the Soul Reaper he had abducted. He sniffed around hoping that the recon unit didn’t find the Zanpaktou. At first it seemed that all hope was lost until he spied a glint under the dumpster. With a bound Reno lands beside the dumpster and begins to paw under it trying to reach what ever had reflected the light. Moments later Reno hits pay dirt as a Zanpaktou rolls from beneath it. 

For a moment he paws at it watching it roll from the left to the right. Reno contemplated what to do. Finally he thought the hell with it and bit into it where the hilt and sword meet. For what seemed like ten minutes he chewed on it with nothing happening. But as soon as he decides that it was fruitless and decided to spit the accursed thing out he hears a crack as the sword disintegrates. The raw power of the blade courses into Reno’s entirety. Reno feels his fur stand on end as a massive explosion rocks him sending him into the dumpster behind him. It crumples like a aluminum can in the grip of a strongman as Reno slumps to the ground. His world was rocked but he felt like a million bucks. The power of the blade invigorated him, and for a brief moment his hunger was substantiated. He briefly shook his head  as he felt his hunger slowly come back. But now Reno had an answer, the Zanpaktou was just as good a meal as the Reaper and this swelled Reno with pride that a theory he had, he just proved. 

Reno tears back into the fabric of reality as he appears back in Huceo Mundo. It was the right time of the month he thought as he bounded through the desert at break neck speed.  Bounding off one of the many quartz trees Reno again tears into the reality as he lands in a commercial area in North America. Looking around he sees the many oil rigs that lined the deserts of Texas and smiled to himself that he was in the right area. With little time to waste he bounds off to the west using his keen sense of smell lead him back to the training grounds that was periodically used by academy students who had earned a class in artificial Hollow hunting.  Reno arrives at the abandoned manufacturing company with just seconds to spare. As he took up his usual spot to eves drop. But this time he had more sinister ideas. As he finished positioning himself the door form the Soul Society appears.  A group of seven Soul Reapers walk out. Reno’s throws his senses into over time as he surveys his prey. Two of the Soul Reapers were upperclassmen whom actually had their Zanpaktou materialized the other five were underclassmen who were here to train with fake Zanpaktou.  Reno drooled at the numbers. The upperclassmen were about half as strong as the Soul Reaper he had killed earlier and the others were ’chicks’ that were ready for the slaughter.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2009)

"CONGRATULATIONS!!!!" At the basement, Confetti and streamers were being thrown around. *"huh?" *Neku and Isac were on the floor drenched in sweat. "You reached the final floor." Xan smiled, adjusting his glasses. "How long it take?" Melisa asked. or demanded, she is the boss. "Uh, Well.. I.. I don't want to.. put anyone on the spot.." Xan mumbled. 

"HOW LONG!" Melisa shouted. "It.. It took.. nearly 14 hours..." Xan sighed. "Do it again! cut your time to 10 hours and you can move onto training!" Neku and Isac whined. "SHUT UP!!" Xan sighed. "Very well.. They will be allowed another nights rest-" He was about to ask mitchal to move them when. 

"They sleep here tonight." Melisa walked off. "Ah?!" The other memebers are amazed. "But. Boss." Fatty speaks. "The Boss's word is law." Aika adjusts her glasses. "That is true, But they do have family." Xan adjusts his glasses. "What does this matter. We all had family." She adjusts her glasses again.

"While this is true. These two don't have to spend their time sleeping here. They are young, they should be allowed to sleep in their own beds." Xan adjusted his glasses. "It's a glasses battle." Neku nudged Isac.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

As class ended, Erin looked left and right. She would be awake for a while yet, she always had a little room to be awake after a long rest, though when she awoke was completely random. She wanted to find someone to spar against, and, more importantly, someone to show off to.

A group of her friends, some of which she had known from her Rukongai days, she spotted, and intermingled with them. While they all acknowledged Erin's accomplishments, and congratulated her, she felt that her place here had dwindled. Maybe her single focus on pursuing the powers of Shinigami had impacted on her ability to act as a normal person.

No, Erin shook her hair, that wasn't important. Her challenge was to follow the path of Shinigami. Everything else was secondary. Looking around again, she had spotted Akira, who was making his way out of the classroom.

"Ah, Akira!" she moved over to greet him, "good to see you're well rested from yesterday. You'd looked exhausted then."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2009)

"So do you know your Zanpakutou's name yet?" asked Sai as he unsheathed his new sword, swinging it around while getting used to the feel of it.

"Sadly, No."He admitted, the boy cast another dreamy look at his zanpakuto."I just manifested it the other day."He slashed a few times at the air, to get a feeling of it's sharpness and weight."It will take some time for me to release it." 


"I have yet to see someone release his sword. What do you call it again? Shikai?" asked Sai, "While I still have a long long way to go before i can release my Zanpakutou."

"Yeah, Shikai."It finally dawned upon him that he had gotten carried away in the excitement."You know I was really anxious to test this baby but it would probably end up with you ending in the medical ward, or worse.....Maybe sparring like this isn't a good idea."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2009)

"Ah, Akira!" she moved over to greet him, "good to see you're well rested from yesterday. You'd looked exhausted then." Akira bowed. "I had practiced since the morning.." He commented shyly. "How did the training go for you?" Akira questioned. He had hoped she had gotten something useful out if it. It was Akira's main form of training after all.

With Ssob-

"It's comfortable here." The hollow pat a rock. "It's nice and firm!" He laughed, patting it some more. "HAHA! It makes a slap sound!" He pat it once more. "Grr..." The rock began to move. "Ara? Ara?" Ssob looked left and right. "What? what was that!?" He jumped off the rock. "An earthquake in hueco mundo!?" 

The rock slowly began to rise from the sand. "Who.. slapped my backside." the creature grumbled. It was actually a large Rhino like hollow. "Ah.. uhmu, It went that way!" Ssob pointed up into the sky. "I ain't a mornon." The beast snarled. "Ah, The word is moron!" Ssob corrected him. "You sayin i don't speak good?!?" The rhino snarled and began to glow purple.

"Nonononononononononono!!!" Ssob franctically waved his arms about. "It's uh, just.. That you said Mornon.. not moron... I.. I'm sure you speak quite well!" He laughed, rubbing the back of his head. "I Don't like you." The rhino growled. "AH!? But i'm a great hollow to know!!" Ssob cheered, slapping the Rhino's side. "DON'T TOUCH ME!!!" FWAM! Ssob was headbutted into the air. 

"Ah, Look at the view." He looked down at the ground, hand over his eyes. "I feel like a bird!" He cheered. "Hmm, Wait the ground is getting close-" THUD! "Er...." The hollow slammed into the ground with great force. "I'LL EAT YOU DEAD!!!" The rhino shouted. "SUPER SHRI-" FWAM! He was knocked into a large rock, with a small hole in it. "Oh!?" Ssob regained himself and looked at the hole. "SUPER SHRINK!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

"It was great," Erin raised her arms, stretching her muscles, "I feel awesome because of it. Like I really have grown stronger."

"Hey, listen," Erin lowered her arms again, turning to look out across the class, "Have you seen any of the other guys from the hunt? I wanted to catch up with them as well. I'm kinda feeling a little outed from most people cause of this sword, so I wanted to see whether any of them had come close as well. We should both go find them. A group of friends who've already found their swords, wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 29, 2009)

"Yeah, Shikai."It finally dawned upon him that he had gotten carried away in the excitement."You know I was really anxious to test this baby but it would probably end up with you ending in the medical ward, or worse.....Maybe sparring like this isn't a good idea."

"Yeap, you have a good point" Realising that it was stupid to injure himself on his first day. "Oh well, I'll just have to learn how to release fast enough." Sai unsheathed his sword, swinging it around with enthusiasm and gusto.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 29, 2009)

The world was unstable again. An insubstantial, oscillating field of nothing occupied his vision. There were images, almost forming for a moment before being torn apart by a breeze-if something that never actually existed can. There was no sense of self or person-he was not looking at this emptiness. He was as much a part of it as feeble gust is a part of a storm.

Shapes; these shapes were different. These were not like those that had seemed to exist only in potential before-these were shapes. Solid shapes entering a world of insubstantiality, seeming more unreal than the sensation themselves. Solid objects appeared as ugly, alien things where he was. This was not a place where reality belonged.

Desert again. This time it did not possess the unearthly quietness and the faint buzz was gone. Tylos looked down: his body had returned. Silvery grains of sand were whipped up by the wind that tore at his face and body. He felt it trawl across his the naked skin of his cheek as if it were a claw digging into his face. It was pulling at him; the storm getting fiercer; wind lashing harder: he could feel sand in the wind rake across his face. He opened his mouth to shout.

Four walls. A ceiling. A floor. He was sitting down. There was a figure before him, blurred by confusion and a layer of glaze that seemed to have settled over his eyes. It was a figure in a Shinigami outfit. Someone familiar? Maybe. No, definitely. That was a set of features, unclear as they were, that kicked start some part of Tylos’s brain.

Red descended and he attacked. His fist hit something but he was blown back, overpowered and felt his breathing tubes contract as force was applied to them. He was pinned to the wall. The man was shouting at him but it was all, as before, white noise. He shouted back, more white noise.

Then there was a shift behind him. He felt the wall turn liquid and he fell away again. Darkness enveloped.

***

“Urgh.”

“It looks like you’ve been through the wringer.”

Tylos sat up. He was lying on the ground in a porcelain white room that was empty beyond a desk, chair and man sat on a chair. He wore a white outfit and his skin was as pale as death. There was a broken hollow mask covering half his face. He smiled.

“I daresay nobodies taken the time to explain all this to you then?” He asked as Tylos stumbled to his feet.

“What the hell-where? Who? I...”

“Nothing at all? Do you know who or what I am?”

“You,” something in Tylos’s brain clicked. “You’re a hollow?” He had never seen a hollow that looked like a man.

The hollow sniggered. “Not quite. No wonder you look so bad, nothing but a child.”

“Who or what are you then?”

“It does not matter. You’ll come to know me soon enough, I think you should be more interested in yourself.”

“And I can trust what you will say about me?” Tylos took up a fighting stance. It was not easy- he wanted to collapse in exhaustion.

“Heh, I guess not. Won’t harm you to listen though.”

“It might.”

The hollow man got up and walked around his desk. “I take it you have come across a...stone of great cause of remark. Something that always worried you slightly but intrigued you more.”

“Power of white lightning, fall upon my enemy and smite him: Hadou #4 Byakurai!”

The bolt dissipated before it even touched the man. He smiled again. “Be reasonable, I could kill you in a second.” Then he was standing in front of Tylos. “In a second.” He was back at his desk.

Tylos blinked. Had the man moved so fast that he could not follow the movement? It was insane-some of the captains could go at that speed but...No, it was impossible. There was no way this man was a hollow. A shinigmai maybe? If so he was far too dangerous for Tylos to even think about fighting.

“Fine, I’m listening.”

“Maybe you have pushed me too far, maybe I do not want to tell you anymore.”

“Don’t then. Where is the door?” Tylos was surprised at how steady his voice sounded.

The shinigami with a hollow’s mask laughed. “Very well then. This rock I spoke of possesses many special properties, and, shall we say, is rather valuable. There are quite a few who would go to great lengths to get a hold of it, and I highly doubt any of them care what happens to you in the process. The upshot of it is that what you carry is going to get you killed. You are lucky to still be alive.”

“But...”

“Hmm?”

“What am I meant to do?”

“Destroy it.”

“How?”

There was a sucking noise and then what sounded like a storm. He turned to see a portal had opened behind him and he saw Hajime step out of it. Pieces clicked together in his mind. “Your-”

“Go!”

“What?”

Hajime, now in shinigami gear, ran in front of Tylos. “I won’t be able to hold him back for long. Just run!”

The pale man smiled and unsheathed his own sword. Tylos ran.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Rahs roared loudly, and swung his arm around, breaking through one of the countless stone pillars and throwing a giant slab of stone at the Hollow he was engaged in battle with. It screeched and jumped onto the flying rock, using it as a platform to launch itself towards Rahs.

Crossing his arms, Rahs felt the sensation of a deep slice injure his left arm. Blood spurted from the arm and he growled, his Reiatsu sparking down along that arm. It formed a shell around it, holding the blood in, to Rahs's surprise. When the Hollow came back, he managed to connect a thundering punch with the electricity coated arm, and the Hollow, literally, exploded.

Many of the other small, but terrifyingly ferocious, Hollows growled at Rahs, as the loose Reiatsu the Hollow had become was absorbed through the cut in his arm. Rahs growled back, the hint of fangs showing from his mask.

He had stumbled into a nest of small, but frighteningly quick, Hollows, creatures that savagely attacked Rahs, creatures that, for all their tiny size, were quite dangerous. However, their tiny forms gave Rahs a true advantage. One of the many that now swarmed at him, he opened his mouth wide to receive and crushed it, swallowing it whole.

A blast of lightning from the left pillar on his shoulders impaled many of the small Hollows, seeming to suck them straight into Rahs's body. He could feel their furiousity channeling through him, giving him more strength, and, more importantly in this situation, more speed. Rahs's bones were heavy and dense, this was why his speed was lacklustre. But the Reiatsu he drained from these beings tightened his muscles, and whipping around in a deadly circle, Rahs collected a number on the spikes that emerged from his body.

By the time the colony of tiny Hollow began to realise their danger, Rahs had exterminated and absorbed more than three quarters of them. Most of them fled back into the darkness, the devourer hot on their heels.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

"Yeah, this wasn't really my smartest idea ever."" Slightly depressed his right was scratching the back of his head.The Shinigami had carried away, his urge to use his very own Zanpakuto was almost too strong to resist but at the expense of Sai's life......No, that went too far for lightbrown haired Shinigami and so he sheathed his Zanpakuto and motioned once again for Sai to follow him."Let's grab some bokken, that way I only end up beating you up instead of scarring you for life."

The two made their way trough the dense plantlife again, Shin cursing once when he tore his Hakama as it got caught by a branch, the tear was minor though but still it would be annoying to walk around in it all day.
The two made it back at the acadamy, the classes were over so he could walk around without worrying and it didn't take long for him to run into a couple of familiar faces."Akira-San, Erin-neechan"The last one was a bit of a joke though, much too early to say something like that casually.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

"Ah hey hey hey," Erin smiled, stepping past Shin while raising her hand, so that two fingers pushed into his forehead, allowing her to give him a friendly flick, "It's the sword master, perfect timing."

Erin smiled looking down at the Zanpaktou Shin grasped, "You're not the only one who's gotten their Zanpaktou. And I'm so full of energy, I gotta fight someone. Akira," Erin turned her head to look at her friend, "join us. Shin says he's one of the best with swords, but I bet you could give him a run for his money. But me first," Erin turned back to Shin, an almost evil smile on her lips, "I _have_ to give my sword some fun."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

"Careful."The boy raised his hands in a defensive manner and stepped back as the two fingers pressed against his forehead."I make my living with this face."
The subject changed though, Erin announced she had manifested her zanpakuto as well and told him she was bubbling with energy."Same here, This baby got me one step closer to the 11 division."

"Yeah, sure."He said suffering to her offer to have a couple of sparring matches."We were just on our way to do so, I guess I could first kick a couple of other people's asses before Sai's."He just realised how rude he had been."This is Sai by the way, I know him from way back in Rukongai."He conttinued with their training talk though immediately after that, he was just too excited."I don't like fighting females though, I'll take it easy and won't unsheathe my sword."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

"You'd probably be killed if I had my sword unsheathed anyway," Erin joked, poking Shin in the back with the hilt, her hand around the scabbard, "So I think we'll both keep them sheathed."

Erin, Shin, Akira and Sai made their way to one of the training grounds, where the two combatants took a few paces into the centre, turning to face one another.

"Now you be a good boy," she tapped her sword, flipping it around so she was holding it like a normal blade, "And keep in your sheath. I won't have you trying to kill my friends."

A non-committal blast of static rang through Erin's head, and she grimaced. She wished he'd stop doing that.

"Ready when you are, Shin, wasn't it?" Erin saluted with her sword, "I can already taste the fun."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

Respectfully, Shin bowed before dashing towards Erin. He decided to hold back for now, just rely on his kenjutsu skills to determine the skill level of his opponent. He had seen her in battle but most of what he saw were kido spells.
Using the kendo he practiced so many years ago in his human life, he struck down once in a not full out though controlled and precise downwards cut, as you would've expected from a Kendo move his foot was raised and tapped on the ground at the time of the slash.

He continued with this, he was just trying to assess her physical and zanjutsu skills and so threw in couple of more downwards slashes, each time his foot accompying a slash.His intent was to drive her back and then switch his style to a more diverse one when he was less steady from being forced to step backwards.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Erin held her sheathed Zanpaktou in both hands, like a staff. Each time Shin's sword came down, she pushed upwards with her Zanpaktou, so that she diminished some of his strike force. She was still being pushed back, but able to move back at a pace she controlled, not one forced on her.

After a few steps back, Erin pushed down hard with her right foot, using it as a base, she turned to the side, stepping out from Shin's downward slash, before thrusting her vertically held Zanpaktou towards him, aiming to push him off balance with a shove to his left shoulder.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

He was sidestepped and he quickly switched to defending, but decided to return to his more aggressive style when he saw what she intended to do.
She intended to stab him in the shoulder, or in this case more of a poke or a push that would probably knock him off balance.The Shinigami let go of the blade with his left and used that one to intercept Erin's katana. The strike of the sheathed katana pained the palm of his hand but by intercepting and pushing back the force was lessened  and he kept his balance with ease.

Instead now he was in control, his hand gripped the sheath tighly, under normal circumstances this was suicidel but right now he could get away with it while suffering only a from a bit of pain and maybe a bruised palm.Also under normal circumstances he would've pulled at the katana, but that might unsheath it by accident and so he pushed it away in an attempt to knock her off balance.At the same time his katana came down, aiming a strike at her right shoulder now that she immobilized.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2009)

"How did i end up here." Akira sighed to himself. "Oh well i suppose." He thought to himself. He was going to enjoy the fight in front of himself. "Its nice to know atleast that the training worked for her." He smiled. "It feels good somehow.. that someone else got good use from my personal training method..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

When Shin swung down his sheathed blade, Erin copied his movement, whipping her right hand up to grab the sheath. The impact stung, but Erin knew Shin had taken the same blow, and wasn't about to be shown up.

"Well now," Erin smiled at Shin, able to make eye contact between their swords, "we appear to be in a bit of a stalemate. What happens next?"

Erin began to swirl her inner Reiatsu, churning it up for combat. The basis of Hakuda was to maintain a flow of Reiatsu through the body at all times, so that it could be directed to where the body needed it most. For Shinigami students, this was usually incredibly difficult for use in combat, because the Reiatsu needed to be guided by instinct while they focused on combat. With Erin's ability to absorb information rapidly, however, she was able to hold the basics with concentration in the back of her mind.

She guided a line of Reiatsu into her feet, ready to leap back the moment their swords came apart.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

"Heh."Escaped Shin's lips before he started counting down."3....2....1!"Erin caught on immediately and they both let go on the count of one.Though while Erin leapt back Shin continued his aggressive assault and immediatly stepped forward to follow after her. A series of wide and fast slashes was initiated, left to right, right to left, up and down, vice versa all of them without holding back like he had been doing before.


----------



## Chayuto (Jan 29, 2009)

All of a sudden, Chayuto jumped away from the exploding building, as the man wearing his shades ran off. Chayuto was a bit angry, but he calmed down once he went home.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2009)

BOOM! A massive thud roared. "AH! He's breaking the rock." Ssob had been hiding in the small cave within the large rock. "ARARARA!?!?!?!" The rock slowly began to crumble. "Hmm..." He rubbed his chin. "Yes, This is a dangerous situation. "He looked out the crack, the massive Rhino was still charging into the rock. 

"Yes, I must fight this beast." Ssob nodded. "It is what brother would do." The hollow jumped out of the crack and quickly ran off. "YOU MUST RUN AWAY TO FIGHT ANOTHER DAY!!!!" Ssob began to laugh wildly to himself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Erin had pushed back using the flow of Reiatsu, but Shin's naturally superior physical statistics meant he pursued her easily.

Erin changed her angle, pushing back on the ground to swing forward, channeling her Reiatsu into her hands and arms to be able to hold her own. While it prevented Erin from losing her grip on the sword completely, Shin's natural strength was much greater than her own, amplified, powers. That was a signal that it was time to change from direct tactics.

Erin broke away from Shin, taking a step back and bending over backwards, arching her back so that Shin's swing went overhead. While this was happening, Erin let go of her sword with her right hand, using it as a brace on the ground to flip her legs up, striking Shin's arm and using it as a base to push back from, flipping over backwards and righting herself.

"I'm pretty light," she raised her hand, Reiatsu dancing in it, and clenched it into a fist. "So even if you're stronger, I'm more mobile." When Shin moved forward to clash again, Erin pushed her sword forward against his, forcing them up together at close range. Before they broke apart again, she opened her hand, the Reiatsu in it glowing brightly.

_"Bakudo One: Restraint!"_

Erin hadn't planned on using her Kidou to even the field, but she also hadn't planned on Shin being that much stronger than her. Her Kidou and her nimbleness were what she needed to fight here.

EDIT:

"Heh."The self proclaimed Zanjutsu specialist snorted."Resorting to Kido?"The boy could not move at all, his physical strength wasn't that great that he could break a binding spell with it."I win though, you cheated...."

"To be fair," Erin rubbed her head, slightly embarrassed, "you were *way* stronger than me. I was kinda freaked out by how much you were pushing me around." Erin sighed, looking at the bruises on the inside of her hands, "I can't believe that actually stopped you."

Erin reached over to Shin, putting her hands over his and breaking her Reiatsu away, giving him back his arms. "Seriously, that stopped you?" she shook her head in amazement, "if you want, I'll teach you how to break Kidou like this. It's pretty easy, even for someone without a mastery of Reiatsu, and the technique will probably help you a lot. I gotta thank you for giving me this fight anyway."

Erin stepped back from Shin, watching him rub his wrists to return feeling. "But yeah, I have to give this to you. In raw strength you're way ahead of me."

"Akira," she called back to him, "what did you think of that?"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 29, 2009)

With Sai
-------------------------

"Woah!! What an epic battle Shin-sempai!" Sai was watching Shin spar with Erin, noticing that Shin was dominating the fight until Erin used her Kido.

_"How the heck do you use Kido damnit?"_ thought Sai to himself. "Hey Erin-sempai, where do you learn Kido, it's kinda cool man!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Erin smiled at being called sempai. Part of her enjoyed the concept.

"Kidou," she said as much for Sai as for Shin's own sake, "Is based on control of Reiatsu. You give it shape, then you release it. That's what the incantations of Kidou are for, they help define the shape of the Reiatsu, cause it usually spills out in any old shape it wants. The real experts can shape it perfectly with a thought, and that's why they don't need an incantation."

"For us, it's all about speaking the words in our mind as much as out loud. As we speak, the Reiatsu we're drawing up is molded, until we release it. But the very basics of Kidou are actually the opposite, the free-form flow of Reiatsu. We have to be able to push and pull the power inside our body, and shape it freely. Its flow inside of us can be used for a lot of applications, Hoho techniques among them. Specifically," Erin looked directly at Shin, "If you can flood an area of your body affected by Kidou with enough of your own Reiatsu, you can cause that Kidou to be washed away."

"And you learn it," Erin turned back to Sai, "by listening to your teachers, asking questions, and, heaven forbid, reading a few books. Not glamorous, but effective."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

Kazuma sits down crossed legged in an empty classroom of the academy, his eyes are closed and he breathes deeply in and out rhythmically, slowly but surely washing away all the clutter and white noise of his mind. _Speak to me if you're in there_...he thinks to himself, _C'mon say something, anything! A simple hello would suffice_.  

"Hey fool whatcha doin?" calls out a voice. Almost immediately when Kazuma hears that voice he falls out of his trance. Quickly he opens his eyes and stares up at the rude offender. "Oh its you..." Kazuma mutters, Suzume's boyfriend Garret looms over Kazuma with his arms crossed and a katana strapped to a belt around his waist. 

"What do you want?" asks Kazuma in an impatient tone, and he stands up to his full height but he only comes up to the man's shoulders. _This is guy is a meathead if there ever was one. Just what the hell does she see in him anyway?_ Kazuma muses. 

Garret leans in threateningly and stares Kazuma down, "What I want is for you to stay away from Suzume. I see the way you look at her...well that's as far as it'll get my friend. She stays in your fantasies but I get to have her in real life. GOT IT!?"

Kazuma shrugs, "First of all Suzume is a big girl and she can make her own decisions I think and second of all..." suddenly Kazuma pushes Garret back several paces, "Stop crowding me like I'm some weakling..." Garret reaches for his sword with bad intentions while a weaponless Kazuma focuses his reiatsu to summon a spell.    

"Garret?" Suzume runs into the empty classroom, "Oh there you are I was looking all over for you," she says with a smile on her face but the smile immediately washes away when she sees Kazuma and Garret in fighting positions, "What's going on here!?" she asks in confusion, "You two look like you're about to kill each other..." 

Garret laughs and releases his grip on his katana, "Haha...naw sweetie we were just sparring is all!" and he jabs his elbow into Kazuma's chest, "Right Kazu old buddy?" Kazuma clears his throat and nods, "Yeah it was just practice, nothing serious," Kazuma mutters. He forces a smile at Suzume to make it sound more believable.  

"But Garret has a real katana and you're defenseless..." questions Suzume. Garret grabs the girl playfully by the arm and nudges her forward, "Aw you worry to much Suzume, it was just standard practice!" he says with a laugh and ushers her out the door. "We'll finish this later Kazu old buddy!" calls back Garret as he and Suzume exit into the hallway.

Kazuma sighs and flops back to the floor. He closes his eyes again and starts anew.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jan 30, 2009)

"I may not be able to grasp the methids of Kidou, but can you teach me that Kidou spell you used on Shin?"

Sai bowed toward Erin, "I'll do my best, Erin-sempai!" said Sai with enthusiasm.

--------------------------------------------------------------

-Hueco Mundo-

Ynez couldnt contain her appetite, she kept eating and eating. Recently, she took down a Gillian. A feat that has never been done before by a Hollow. She was nearing evolution, and she would obviously be a Gillian with an ego. A Gillian with its own mind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

"I can show you how to shape it, but practising on your own is important." Erin raised her right hand, a ball of Reiatsu forming in it. "All academy students have to be able to form this Reiatsu ball," Erin continued, "it's a basis of entrance. Even Shin can do it, though it probably doesn't last for long before decomposing. It's all about Reiatsu stability. Generally people with wilder Reiatsu become a lot more skilled in Hakuda and Zanjutsu, while those with stable Reiatsu have more strength in Hoho and Kidou."

Erin was in teacher mode, explaining something to someone else helped her test her own knowledge. She'd likely make an excellent teacher one day.

"So for the first Binding Spell, the first Bakudo," the ball of Reiatsu in Erin's hand shrunk to the size of an acorn, "You should only use a small amount of Reiatsu. For two reasons: A) especially if you're using visible Reiatsu like I am to teach you, too much is likely to go out of control and drain you dry. B) too much Reiatsu is likely to do too much damage to someone you're only trying to bind. For example, if I had used twice as much Reiatsu on Shin, who wasn't able to counter my Bakudo at all, it would have likely dislocated both his arms. At least." Erin was saving face. In actuality, without using the incantation, she couldn't have put out any more Reiatsu than she did anyway. 

She took a few steps over to Shin, poking him in the arm to make sure he'd heard her, "That's a serious warning. Even those who don't use Kidou keep their body on high alert, otherwise it's a serious injury in midbattle. I don't want to sound like I'm lecturing you, but going around with only your sword is really dangerous." Erin's face softened slightly, "I don't like seeing people getting hurt, so listen to me here."

Sai was getting fidgety, and Erin turned back to him. "Anyway, watch what my Reiatsu does as I speak," Erin held up the blue-white ball, which was shimmering brightly. _"Contained in a prison of the mind,"_ the ball of Reiatsu buckled inwards and begin to spin, creating wisps of Reiatsu as Erin continued the incantation, _"halt thy march of death:"_ now the Reiatsu had turned into a ring, spinning as quickly as before, but with an empty interior, _"Bakudo One:"_ Erin lashed out with her hand, pointing her index and middle finger at one of the training dummies, _"Restraint!"_. The ring flew at the dummy, wrapping around one of its arm, turning into a cord which swung behind the dummy and contacted with its other arm and then shrinking, pulling both arms tightly together.

Erin, breathing heavily, sunk to one knee. "And that," she exclaimed, out of breath, "is the first Bakudo. Like I said, don't do it with visible Reiatsu."

Erin fell over onto her back, exhaling rapidly. "That was tiring," she muttered, staring up into the purple evening sky.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

Kazuma stands in the dojo practicing his kata. It relaxes him and he feels his mind clear up, as he focuses on each move and pose, trying to execute them flawlessly. He thinks back to earlier int he day.... 

"Dammit!" exclaims Kazuma and he pounds his fist against the wall ofthe courtyard of his estate.  He had been trying all night to get it right but nothing, not a goddamn, word, or peep from his inner spirit. "Greeeeaaat...you're on your way to Captain now Kazuma!" he mutters to himself, and slaps his forehead. 

Suddenly Tora, Kazuma's little sister appears and sticks her tongue out at him, "Haha...stupid Kazuma. Can't even talk to your Zanpakuto yet. You know I can at least hear mines whisper to me in my dreams...are you sure that you're not adopted Kazu? HAHA!"  

"WHY YOU COME HERE!!" growls Kazuma and he chases after her. 

Back in the present Kazuma chuckles to himself, "Stupid kid." He flows through each movement, feeling his troubles ease away. 

_"You're right you are quite stupid aren't you?"_ replies a female voice. Kazuma spins around, "WHAT? Who said that?" but he sees no other women in the dojo. Just a couple of fellows sparring on the other side of the room.

Kazuma scratches his head in confusion, "Geez, I'm losing it!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 30, 2009)

*"That's a serious warning. Even those who don't use Kidou keep their body on high alert, otherwise it's a serious injury in midbattle. I don't want to sound like I'm lecturing you, but going around with only your sword is really dangerous." *Erin's face softened slightly, *"I don't like seeing people getting hurt, so listen to me here."*

"Never mind, because of my lack of Kido talent I'll just have to master Shunpo and become so fast no Kido can touch me....Besides I could....Flood?"He asked."My Reiatsu so the Kido is dispelled or something?"Before waiting for an Answer He started unleash his Reiatsu, A purple light started to envelop him as he was doing what she told him but not exactly what she suggested to him, he was flooding every part of his body with his Reiatsu instead of only focusing where the binding spell did it's job on him.

Eventually it worked but he was out of breath because of it, his crude way of doing it was much more powerful but just as effective, not really efficient to say the least.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 30, 2009)

Reno leaned in over the steel as the door to the Soul Society closed shut behind the small group, in moments he would commence his grand master plan and rid them of their pain.  Below the upperclassmen lined the five students up so they could begin giving them the jest of the exercise. Reno followed the movement very closely as he started to charge his twilight attacks. Black and white energies start to run the length of his for limbs as he continues  to watch the movement below. The upperclassmen on the left appeared as though he was about to release the students. A gleam shown in Reno’s eyes as he released his attacks. A white crescent shaped wave of energy is closely followed by a black one of the same proportions rocket downward. They take different paths as they near the ground each targeting one of the upperclassmen. Both turn as the attack nears but it is far too late as the blast makes a direct hit on each Soul Reaper. The students didn’t even have a chance to react as Reno was following the coat tails of his attack.

He impacts the ground hard with his fore limbs. Adding to the impact he releases two more of his twilight energy burst. Dirt and dust flies as the students cover their heads. With a vile snicker Reno bounds into the group with vicious tendencies. Blood  paints the ground in a nice crimson hue as Reno viscously claws and slashes at the throats of the young students. What seems like eternity is only a few seconds as Reno begins to  dine on the succulent souls of the young Soul Reapers. But his luck takes a turn for the worse as the doors to Soul Society suddenly reappear.  Reno freezes as he sees a woman walk though still waving as  Hell Butterfly departs. She turns with a smile. “Sorry I’m late.” She says with a wide grin as she turns. The sight she is greeted by quickly wipes the  smile from he face. Fresh blood dripping from Reno’s mask splatter against the ground as he lowers his stance. A low growl escapes his throat as he backs away.

The woman’s shoulder length black hair begins to float as she starts to release her Reiatsu. Reno backs away even further. He realizes all too soon that she was in another league compared the Upperclassmen he slain just moments ago. She pulls her Zanpaktou out to the side and grips the bottom of the hilt. “Purify all that is evil; Zarokura.” A flashing light blazes form the sword as it’s shape shifts. Reno leaps back as the woman jumps from the light and brings down her war hammer. The ground splinters and heaves out and upwards. Reno lands and darts to the side as he realizes that this woman must be in the thirteen court squads. The woman followed Reno’s movements with relative ease as the hammer barely misses it mark yet again. With a loud growl Reno leaps back and lands several meters from the Soul Reaper as she lifts her War Hammer back up. “Splitting Fang!”  She shouts as she brings her Zanpaktou down hard. The ground splits as three waves of energy arc out in Reno’s direction with incredible speed. Reno again is only barely able to dodge as he is caught in the explosion.

He hits the ground hard and rolls. He quickly recovers as he bows his head. A dark heavy feeling stops the Soul Reaper as it feels the air around them. Reno lowly growls as he release his Reiatsu. The woman steps back as she sees Reno’s eyes turn a light blue. With out warning he vanishes from her view. His claws lash out as he passes her. Her uniform rips and shreds right below he ribs on her left side as she sidesteps enough to parry the hit. As she turns she is hit point blank with a White Twilight Blast. Her body is consumed by the light as the attack explodes. Sensing the battle is not over yet Reno leaps back as the dust settles. In cloud he sees the outline of the woman with his hammer out in front of her. He legs wobble a little before she falls to he knees. Her uniform is a little more tattered but she was better then worse. She pants heavily as she looks at the Hollow before her. Taking her moment of falter as the moment to strike Reno tears into the dimensional fabric and disappears. Quickly assessing the situation the woman leaps up trying to detect where Reno was. Below her she felt as the ground tears she leaps back and swings her Zanpaktou. But she sees too late that it was just one of Reno’s tails. She looks down as a tear opens up below her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Erin frowned slightly at Shin. His method had worked, but it had exhausted him.

"You'll get it," she reassured him, shaking her head at the downed student, "I'll make sure you do. Speaking of, Akira," Erin looked up at her silent friend, "You've got a good grasp of Kidou. Do you have any issues with breaking Bakudo using your own power, or can you help?"

~~~

Rahs pushed up against the opposing Hollow, a beast almost his own size and strength. But it was below him, just, and Rahs was pushing the creature back. Each was using a powerful stance, and the air was crackling with their conflicting Reiatsu. Rahs had yet to unleash his full power, however. His lightning powers had been flaring up less and less of late.

Suddenly, a shattering roar echoed over the area, and a massive red light surged from the darkness. Rahs broke apart from his struggle, moving backwards, watching the other Hollow vanish in a surge of red.

Rahs stared as the giant, lumbering, Gillian wandered on, across the underground wasteland. His one blue eye narrowed, watching its path. That power deserved to be his.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2009)

"You'll get it," she reassured him, shaking her head at the downed student, "I'll make sure you do. Speaking of, Akira," Erin looked up at her silent friend, "You've got a good grasp of Kidou. Do you have any issues with breaking Bakudo using your own power, or can you help?" Akira rubbed the back of his head, feeling a little on the spot. "I.. don't have any issues breaking bakudo..." He spoke in a slight whisper.

In HM-

"DON'T ASSUME I'M A MORNON!!!!!" The rhino beast growled and charged at the tiny Ssob. "WAAAAH!!!!!" The hollow cried, his tears erupted from his eyes. His body slowly began to grow in size while he ran. "WHY AM I SUCH A WEAK HOLLOW!!!!" He shouted into the air. "I'LL EAT YOUR SOUL!!!!" the rhino growled. 

"Hmm, Perhaps i'm weak because i do not consume powerful hollows." Ssob rubbed his chin while running. "Though it could also be due to me being a naturally agile hollow." When he is in his moods he completely ignores the eviorment around him. "DON'T IGNORE ME!!!!!!!!!!!" A shockwave began to rip through the sands of Hueco mundo.

"ARARARARARARARA!?!?!?!?!?!?!?" Ssob turned back to see a wave of sand heading his way. "GUAH!!!!!" He was ripped from the ground and tossed into the air. when the shockwave finally ceased, there was a large pile of sand on the ground. "BUAH!" Ssob's head emerged from the sand an spat out onto the ground.

"Ah. I'm safe." He pulled his arms out and placed them on the pile. "ARA!!" He struggled to pull himself out, but failed. "Hmm." He rubbed his chin. "It seems. I am stuck."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

"That's good," Erin nodded happily, "thinking of how to teach Reiatsu flow gave me an idea I want to see about following up on. Namely if we could use our own Reiatsu to help the flow of another. I have no idea how it'd be done though, so I wanted to practise it, but it's not the sort of thing I could do alone."

"So Shin," Erin turned back to him, "You should practise bringing out as little Reiatsu as possibly, but making it fit around your entire body. I'll get back to you with a method to show you how to use that Reiatsu to break Bakudo."

Erin smiled, she had come up with the answer to her question. Now she only needed to put it into practise. "You'll help me, right Akira?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 30, 2009)

"You should practise bringing out as little Reiatsu as possibly, but making it fit around your entire body. I'll get back to you with a method to show you how to use that Reiatsu to break Bakudo."

"I appreciate the offer but that's not really my style.....Me and subtlety don't really go well together so I better not depend on something like that, I might master it around normal practice circumstances but who knows how much concentration I will have on the battlefield while someone is trying to finish me off after getting me caught in his binding spell.....Or her ofcourse."He quickly added, lately things like that had became an touchy subject.

"I'll just stick to what comes natural to me, plain raw strength and Zanjutsu.Pick up Shunpo when I get to it."

In the human world.

It was a construction site in the human world, while Maxi had taken shelter behind a building, quite a bit in front of him a battle was going on in the middle of the night. He could see countless of Hollows battling Quincies, a total of four were present.One of them though was injured or death, atleast lying face down and not moving while the other three were trying to get close to their comrade but a total of two other Gillian class Menos were giving them a hard time combined with the many other Hollows attacking them.

With the gigantic Hollow did was sit back for now, first grabbing a Hollow with each hand before crushing them and bring them to his mouth.With all the chaos going on and the Quincies trying to get to their friend they didn't even notice him until it was too late.The legion of Hollows started to thin out and one other Gillian was remaining that the three were attempting to finish off while approaching their friend at the same time.The moment the three were surrounding their fallen comrade, in an attempt to save him from any further damage He stepped out from behind the tall building he was hiding behind.

His nose wasn't as long as that of normal Gillian so he had been able to hide himself fairly easily but now it was time for his Cero.Once again his mouth opened wide, an energy sphere started to form before a powerful blast was unleashed. With all of them in a close proximity of each other he caught most of them completely in the blast, The explosion instantly killing two of them, if not three if the first one to fall had still been alive.

The final one was badly injured at his leg but immediately started firing dozens of arrows at Maxi that stepped back while his hands protected his masks.Those tiny arrows stung quite a bit for their size and if it hadn't been for his sitting back and surprise attack he might've met his end here.Another Cero came, this time for the badly injured other Gillian but this time it was completely evaded.He couldn't evade the tongue of a chameleon Hollow though and it stabbed him straight trough his stomach. 

Now it was time to swoop in and devour everything in sight, he blasted another Cero.This it was aimed at the Gillian and he slowly made his way to the Quincies, the Chameleon Hollow attacked him, stabbing with that long tongue but Maxi grabbed him by the tongue and slowly reeled in the squirming tiny Chameleon before devouring it and then moving on to everything else in sight that was edible.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

"If you say so," Erin shrugged her shoulders, mildly annoyed at Shin's obstinance, "but if you're ever in a situation where you actually need control to get out alive, I tried to help you."

"That said, I still want to work on that technique I'm designing," Erin caught up with Akira, who seemed to be drifting away from the crowd, "And I would really appreciate it if you helped." Erin gave Akira a smile. She liked people open to all methods of learning.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2009)

"That said, I still want to work on that technique I'm designing," Erin caught up with Akira, who seemed to be drifting away from the crowd, "And I would really appreciate it if you helped." Erin gave Akira a smile. She liked people open to all methods of learning. "If, you need help them i'm free to aid you in whatever way..." Akira bowed. He had been drifting from the group, hoping to get away. Crowds weren't his thing, the only person he ever really trusted was his grandpa. 

With Ssob-

"GAHAHAHA!! YOU MORDANAON!!" Ssob blinked, then put his hand under his chin and rested on it. "Ok, That wasn't even close." He sighed. "SHUD DOWN!" The rhino growled. "Ara,Ara. You're not even trying anymore." He tried to escape from the sand again. "IF YOU'D, NNNGG! LEMME, NNNGGGUA!! ESCAPE!" He stopped and let out a deep long sigh. "I'd help you."

With Isac-Neku-

"So... this is our room?" They asked. "Ah, Yes. Forgive us." Xan bowed. "We, We haven't yet prepared a true spot for you in this group yet..." He laughed rubbing the back of his head. Then adjusting his glasses. "Hey, Why do you keep adjusting your glasses?" Neku asked. "It's just a habbit." He smiled. Asjusting his glasses.* "STOP IT!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

A mentally exhausted Kazuma walks back to his families estate, he had been training hard since dawn, perhaps too hard but Kazuma never believed in half assing anything. If he was gonna do something he needed to commit himself one hundred percent or not do it all. 
_
Then why can't you commit one hundred percent to her?_ a smug voice in the back of his mind asks. _Because she's taken_ thinks Kazuma. _So? Why should that stop you? You're a goddamn Noble of the great Shiranui family. Act like it!_ replies the voice. Kazuma ignores these troubling thoughts and walks on. He passes by a crowd of students and looks curiously the way onlookers do as they drive by a roadside accident, "Was there a fight or something?" he mutters under his breath. 

Kazuma instantly recognizes several of the students including Shin, Erin, and Akira. "Hey guys, working hard I see."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2009)

"Ah, it seems the whole group of us are coming together," Erin looked up, remembering Kazuma from the hunt as well, "What's up? You look worn out."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

Kazuma chuckles, "Aw please don't mention that hunt. I still have nightmares of tentacles writhing around under my bed, and hollows lurking inside my closet" he replies. 

When Erin mentions that he looks worn out, Kazuma nods, "So I look that bad huh?" he replies while hitching his sunglasses up over his nose, "I've just been trying to communicate with my Zanpakuto with zero success. Its really getting frustrating. Have any of you guys had any luck?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2009)

Erin lifted up her sheathed Zanpaktou, jangling it a little so that the tiger zodiac which hung from the top of the sheath jingled slightly.

"Shin as well," she pointed to the Zanjutsu specialist. "Though I haven't quite figured out how we earned it, we did."

Erin placed a hand under her chin, thinking carefully. "I don't think either of us were actively trying to develop our Zanpaktou though. Maybe that's the problem."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

Kazuma staggers back with utter shock as he sees Erin and Shin wave around their Zanpakuto, and his sunglasses slowly drop off his nose and drop to the floor. "Wha!?" he exclaims. 

A second later Kazuma huddles up next to a nearby tree and crouches in a fetal position. A dark cloud appears over his head and he keeps mumbling, "Failure," alternating with "Disgrace," and "Not fair!"  over and over again. 

Eventually Kazuma manages to regain his composure and he laughs pleasantly at Erin and Shin, "Wow I'm so happy for you guys! It's good to see that you're all making progress..." he tells them, though he feels like falling off the face off Soul Society right now an never returning.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2009)

"What training have you been doing for it, Kazuma?" Erin was curious, understanding how Shinigami powers grow and evolve was one of her largest drives. "My sword manifested after my powers with Kidou and Reiatsu manipulation increased, while Shin's came with his high strength in swordplay. So it might be you have to cater to your own special skills. Or your Zanpaktou's. I'm not sure, but I'd love to know."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

Kazuma facepalms, then readjusts his sunglasses and sighs, "Sorry but I'm just a little frustrated..." he mumbles apologetically towards Erin and Shin. 

"Uh...I've been doing standard Shinigami training, you know, like Zanjutsu, Hakuda, Kido...I've also been trying to learn to better efficiently channel my Reiatsu, and stay more centered emotionally," Kazuma laughs inwardly at the last part of his reply. _No friend you're not very centered at the moment, _ he thinks to himself. 

"And honestly Erin I really have no specialty. I've always been pretty okay at everything so I never felt an urge to specialize or focus in any one particular area. Do you think that's whats hurting me?" he asks her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2009)

"Well," Erin was thinking, trying to play out the development of a Zanpaktou in her mind. It didn't occur to her to try and ask her own Zanpaktou, she had yet to think of him as a an actual being. "If it's not you, perhaps it's your Zanpaktou? It might be that by gaining mastery in the skills it represents, whether it's a Kidou type, strength type, or some other type of Zanpaktou, to make your soul more receptive to it? I'm not sure, I haven't thought of these sorts of things before. But if that's true, Shin and I were just lucky that what we were good at matched what our Zanpaktou is good at."

Erin paced a little, before putting both hands on either side of her skull and shaking her head, "Argh, this is frustrating, I'd love to know, but have can't figure out how to know it."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

"My Sword didn't speak to me until i came to the brink of death." Akira speaks softly, but enough for him to be heard. "Skill perhaps is a part of it. But i think the unison between souls is the most important. At the brink, your soul is more vulnerable. So your sword must form in order to save you." He looked down at his blade. "Your Zanpakto is your self. The two of you are one and the same.. Two souls inhabiting one body..." This was a rare moment for akira. A time when he wanted to speak out, the subject of Zanpakto was one close to his heart.. or spine. Afterall.

With Ssob-

FWOOSH! the Rhino's horn ripped through the sand sending Ssob into the air. "I DON'T NEED YUR HELP!!" the beast shouted. "Why..." THUD! Ssob hit the ground. "Why am i so weak." He strugled to get to his knees, placing his hands on the ground for support. "He.. He was never this weak.." The image of a man appeared behind Ssob. "SHUT THE HELL UP!!!"....

The Past-

"BUT..BUT WHY!?!?!?!" The large hollows asks the man. "Because, You annoy the crap out of me!" The man shouts at him, except its not a man.. It's an arrancar. His hair is blonde, He wears a white outfit. It's a nice hooded sweatshirt with sweatpants and white slippers. "I'm sick of you damn it!" The arrancar shouts, His mask seems to be ontop his head, It resembls two small antena. 

"PLEASE!! TELL ME WHY YOU ARE REALLY LEAVING!!!" Ssob cries. "You're weak." The arrancar turns his back to him. "Weaklings have no right to live in this enviorment." He begins to walk off. "Take the power i taught you to use and hide yourself." He looked back, Blue eyes giving Ssob a stern look. "If you hide long enough. Maybe you wont succom to the fate of being consumed." 

Present Day- 

"I'm.. I'm sick of hiding..." Ssob pulled himself up. "I'm sick of being weak!" He shout. "I'll fight, I'll force myself beyond my limits!" His right hand is balled into a fist. "I'll show you... I'll show you how powerful i can become!" He thinks of the Arrancar. "I'll show you my true power!" Ssob sees the Rhino coming towards him. He wants to flee, But no. Now is the time to prove himself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 1, 2009)

Reno’s attack came at this Soul Reaper’s most venerable moment. She was in mid air and she had already threw an attack, which had brought her off balanced. There was little she could do as she watched Reno’s opened maw near closer to her. With a crunch the fangs of his mask tear into the meat and bone of her leg. She winced in pain as the sound of bones cracking and breaking can be heard. With a tug Reno brings her down into the void he had opened below her.  Reno chucked as his head slipped into the darkness. The Reaper arms shoot out as she grabs onto the ground around her, but to her dismay she feels the hollow release her leg as the dimensional gap closes around her just below her breast. In Huceo Mundo Reno wastes little time as he plunges his right claw into the stomach of the trapped Soul Reaper. Back in the human world the Soul Reaper screams out in pain, but soon the screams become gargled as blood pours from he mouth.

After pulling his claw out of his prey Reno phases himself back into the mortal plain right before his soon to be meal. Defiant to the end she grips her Zanpaktou tightly as she tries to bring it up in a defensive manner. But her injuries are grave and she has lost too much blood. With all the ease of eating the soul of a baby Reno knocks her Zanpaktou to the side and pins her sword arm to the ground with his left paw. He leans in to her face and looks her in the eye. His horrid breath makes her turn from him, but it is far too late her pupils dilate as she fells the teeth of the mask softly clamp around her throat. In her last moments tears feel her eyes as she looks over to her fallen comrades. Her vision blurs as Reno’s teeth sick into her throat, she tries to cry but all that is head is a low gurgling as blood pours from her nose, mouth, and from around the teeth in her neck. Slowly the life leaves her body as Reno slowly rends it from her. Her Zanpaktou reverts back to a normal katana as the last of her life force is snuffed.

Reno release his grip as he hears the Zanpaktou roll from her grip. Sinking his teeth into her shoulder. He then opens the portal to Huceo Mundo around her and pulls her back into the human world. After looking around a moment Reno begins his meal with her. She was the tastiest soul he had consumed in quite some while. The power that flowed through her soul was so pure, so powerful that for the time he started to the time he finished the last morsel of the soul he was in ’heaven’. But even as tasty as the soul was it didn’t slate Reno’s hunger, and feeling that he had wasted too much time eating the girl’s soul he ate the other souls as quickly and greedily as he could. Reverting back to eating just the most powerful parts of the soul Reno finished his meal and turned his sights on dessert, the Zanpaktou. Hoping from the upperclassmen to the spot he had slain the female Soul Reaper, Reno gathers the three Zanpaktou up. In the distance he heard the roars of approaching Hollow. They must smell the blood in the air, Reno thought and with out hesitation he jumps as the dimensional fabric rips. Moments later he is in his lair. The Zanapaktou roll from his mouth as he releases them. He eyes them as he licks his lips. Which one should he eat first.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

It seems like its in slow motion. The rhino is charging, But somehow, Ssob feels he can dodge it. He jumps to the right and rolls, The Rhino has trouble turning and begins flipping around the sand. "Ah?" Ssob sees the hollow on its back struggling to get back up. "DAMN IT!!!" He shouts. "Ah." Ssob grins and walks over to the Rhino.

"So, You can't get up." He comments. "SHUT UP!!" The Rhino yells struggling. "I'll be back." Ssob rushes off and comes back with a massive rock. "There...We...Go..." He strugles to throw it ontop the Rhino's head crushing it. "Now. Time for a big meal!" Ssob rubbed his hands together and took a bite from the Rhino's leg. "Ah.. It.. It doesn't taste very good...."

A few hours after finishing the Rhino off. "BUUUUURRRRPPPPPPPP!" Ssob sits ontop a rock and uses a small twig as a toothpick. "I think that the Rhino gave me indegistion." He comments, rubbing a very fat stomach. "HAH! NOW I THINK I'LL MAKE A TRIP TO THE HUMAN WORLD!" Ssob cheers. "I've never been there before. And before i was rudely interupted i was devising a way to go there. Or was i. I can't remember." He rubbed his chin. 

In The Human world-

"Uh.." Kento rubbed the back of his head. "Your friend vanished again." He laughs. "WHAT DO YOU MEAN VANISHED!?" Boss yells. "It's not my fault! I can't freaking find him! Whoever these people are they are good at hiding their spirit power!" Kento, An Ex Shinigami. He has taken over for Urahara in the Spirit items buisness. His shop is a little smaller items wise, But he too has a large underground training Facility.

"That idiot! He went and joined up with a bunch of strange people when i finally got you to make the training facility!"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 3, 2009)

Ynez was lead towards a large cave. Inside there were hundreds of hollows, all of them nearing evolution as well.

As she entered the cave, she grinned. 

"Hello all, please allow me to introduce myself. I am Ynez Basilia, your soon to be master. I will eat all of you and become a Menos Grande."

-(i'll fill in the fight later on, im kinda busy with school stuff right now.)-

The bodies of the hundreds of Hollows swirled above Ynez, pulling her in as well. She felt it.

As soon as she came out, she saw a few other Gillians. However, they looked similar to each other, but Ynez had came out on top all the other Hollows, making her a self aware Gillian.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

The next Hollow to launch itself at Rahs was grabbed by his massive fist, slammed into another, and then had its head removed as Rahs's massive jaws closed around it. The air was crackling with Rahs's lightning power, snaring many of the Hollows. However, even more were ignoring Rahs, fighting amongst themselves. It was a pit, the walls lined with corroding spiritual matter, bodies of the dead. And Rahs, at the centre of the pit, was devouring everything he could, his body surging with his inner power.

Little was Rahs aware of the shape other Hollow could see when looking at the pit. It was not a pit to them, it was a headless Gillian. Inside of it, all these Hollow struggled, devouring one another eternally, reincarnating and being consumed constantly. Once a Hollow was slain and eaten, it became a part of the cycle. To become a Gillian while retaining oneself, the Hollow must consume every other Hollow present while not dying once itself. That was the challenge that lay on Rahs's shoulders. That was the challenge he was meeting admirably.

Slowly, the four black pillars that emerged from Rahs began to pulse from all the ambient Reiatsu, from all the souls they took charge of. Finally, Rahs's entire body converted into that of a lightning bolt, and shot upwards, straight up from the feeding pot.

From the outside, a head burst out of the black mass that made a Gillian, reaching up higher than Rahs had ever been before. The only thing left to symbolise what Rahs once was, was his mask. White, with a jagged line where it could split for Rahs's gigantic mouth to open wide, and a purple zig-zag over where the eyes would usually be. A single eye in the middle of the forehead, which had returned to its blue shade. At the very top of the mask, four tiny black spikes emerged, and a bolt of electricity raced between them.

Opening his new mouth wide, Rahs roared in victory. He was stronger, stronger than ever.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2009)

Above Karakura town, a small rift in space appears. "Helloooo?" Sob sticks his head through, no one is around.. "Ah, The sky." He comments, looking down at the city. "Should i go down... Or stay here..." He rubs his chin in thought. "I've got it!" He smiles and jumps down into the city "SUPER SHRINK!!!" He glows and shrinks down to six inches. "Now i don't need to fear being caught!"

Ssob is a hollow of.. slightly above average intelligence. He is not a mindless eating machine, but he is far from the likes of Grandfisher in the brain department. He does not know humans can not see him. He does not know about many things involving the human world. All he knows, is he had a brother and he most likely went to the human realm. 

"This place is so different from Hueco mundo." Ssob walked around, below the humans feet, avoiding the boots when needed. "Ara!? WHAT'S THAT SMELL!?" He looked around, drooling. He sees a man making fresh dumplings and quickly rushes over there. "AHH!!! DUMPLINGS!!???!!??!" Ssob seems overjoyed. "Brother brought me these once." He rubbed his hands together. 

Suddenly, The owner looks down, Ssob crouches behind the dumpling. "What is it?" An employee asks. "It's nothing, I just really want this dumpling." The Boss cried, knowing he can't eat the customers orders. "I'll take it!" Ssob stood up. No one paid any attention to him. "AH!? I SAID I'LL TAKE IT!!!!!" He shouted.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 3, 2009)

In Hueco Mundo with Maxi.​As you would expect from this ambitious soul he was feeding once again,Maxi the Hollow with an hunger that made him stood out even among Self Aware Gillian class hollows, for days he had been eating and battling everyone that crossed his path.Though he was smart enough to evade the higher class Hollows he didn't have a problem going to Gillian colonies or the lairs of other self aware Gillians.

Right now he was locked in a powerstruggle with another Self Aware Gillian.Their hands gripping those of the other while a pushing match was  taking place.With all his might he was pushing back and attempted to crush his opponents.Just when he believed to gain the upper he could tell his opponent would attempt and Cero and the opponent let go of Maxi, MAxi so as well and took a step aside before taking hold of his opponent's mask and using it to forcefully turn his head to the side and away from Maxi.

The Cero missed completely and now Maxi used both hands to push the Gillian forward and onto his back.As he was falling he prepared a Cero that decimated the lowerbody of his opponent and then he started eating.Already after one bite  he could feel it, Evolution.He started to glow with a bright golden colored light and started to break down in Spirit Particles once more.The particles reformed much closer to the ground and started to compress until eventually an Adjuucha version of Maxi stood in place of the Gillian.

His body itself was still black, though he was no much larger.He was insanely tall for human standards, way over two meters tall and what stood out was his thin appearance while he was so tall.Over his torso his cloak was positioned again, reaching down a little below his knees while the mane like hood covered the rest of his head, what hadn't been covered by his mask already.The crown decorations had returned, several spikes on his head in a crownlike manner and two golden crowns, similar to those on his mask were positioned around his wrists.

His speed had returned and so he dashed towards his next meal, excited with this new power and form.He took great leaps every step he took in the white sandy desert that was Hueco Mundo.

With Shin​
Today was his test, he had applied to be admitted into the Gotei 13 earlier after he felt that all the schoolwork was holding his progress back. He had learned what he could from here and the formality of a graduating with the rest wasn't really needed.By passing the test you would be declared graduated by the captain of the squad you applied for, this was mostly for cases like Shin. Those that excelled at certain areas but failed miserably in others. With his Kido talent he had little chance of graduating in the normal manner since a certain level of Kido mastery was a requirement.

He applied for the Eleventh division obviously and for that reason Ikkaku Madarame would come to the acadamy later today.He would have to fight a sparring match with the latest addition to the 11th division, that's how it worked there.They had a set amount of members and if you just made it in you would have to fight for your right to remain in that division by defeating the candidate.

The only way of normally joining was either around graduation and if you transferred form the Gotei 13 itself, and that was only to replace the dead.They were probably the smallest division for this reason but that didn't matter.This division was all about quality over quantity and even their weakest member would be a god compared to the fodder walking around in the other divisions.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 3, 2009)

There was a square of grass between the walkways, possibly so it would not just be an empty square of decking.  Hajime’s apartment led out onto their and, as Tylos stumbled out, exhausted and bleary, he noticed it was raining. Thick, heavy drops cascaded vertically from the sky. Cloud boiled above, threatening the earth below.

Laurel was waiting for him. The blonde figure was wearing a grave expression as Tylos stumbled onto the grass, almost slipping up. His wet hair was plastered to his head and was draped over his face, parted only enough for his eyes to be seen staring darkly.

It was almost too much work just to stay upright. He grasped one of the support beams. Tiredness; any sleep he had got seemed to have ever got was like a far often dream. He had found Laurel though, or Laurel had been waiting for him, so now might be the last chance for answers. Behind him he heard the door to Hajime’s apartment slide close and he wondered how to start. Before he could, Laurel spoke.

‘I never thought I would see you alive again.’

Tylos considered this through his exhaustion drunkenness: ‘I am surprised too. What the hell is this Laurel?’

Laurel gave a laugh and looked away. ‘You must know half of it by now.’

‘Ok, so I have a stone everyone wants. It did weird things to me and has meant strangers are stalking me, strange hollow men are transporting me and you,’ he stretched a finger out, ‘have gone really weird all of a sudden. That sounds like I know what is going on?’

‘I have no need to tell you anymore. It would be pointless at any rate.’

‘Well thanks a fucking lot “friend”.’

‘Do not be so insolent as to believe we were ever friends. It is unfortunate, but time has forced my hand.’

‘Unfortunate? You tell me you have been lying all this time?’

‘You are taking it better than Rose, I will give you that.’

He pushed himself off of the pillar, stalking towards Laurel. He felt his fingers dig into his palm and he bared his teeth, unknowing. All he knew was he had been betrayed. Both him and Rose. ‘What have you done with her?’

‘She’s still alive. I would worry about yourself.’ Laurel hoisted a zanpukto and ran him through.

Tylos fell to his knees. Laurel was gone and pain replaced him. His whole being shook with agony. He could see that the rain was filtering in the grass. Some of it was red. Have to go get help, warn everybody, he told himself. Warn who? He tried to move but collapsed, gasping.

There were footsteps. Help! He was saved. A cry escaping his lips as he did so he looked up at the silver haired newcomer. The one who had pinned him to the ground after Laurel had originally attacked him. He was Laurel’s enemy, surely! He could help.

‘A slippery one, your treacherous friend, eh?’ The man smiled, ‘don’t look at me like that, I have no intention to help you.

Everything gave way beneath Tylos. The words flattened him as surely as hammer blow.

‘I will however bring you revenge. Your life allows me to track him. Lie here, cling to life. The more time you give me the better. The residue of the stone is still strong and Laurel, as you knew him, cannot escape from me.’

The words meant nothing anymore. It did not matter. Nothing mattered save for blistering pain. It was all turning white and all so slow. He felt as if it was all so dim.

Arms grasped him. ‘Easy lad.’ The man sounded as if his voice was cracking. Distantly, Tylos wondered why. ‘Just lie there. It’ll be over soon.’

As he was being carried, Tylos did lie there. Then he died.

***

One of the thugs looked up. Being in the Blades meant that their HQ had to be under constant guard, although none of their enemies had yet to attack. It was boring, disappointing, but the power of being in the Blade more than made up for it.

The noise that had caught his attention was the sound of a man walking his way towards them. He looked very tired, although mostly obscured. He raised his hands and let them fall casually on the weapon beside him. As the newcomer drew closer he noticed the man was carrying a large package. The thug screwed up his eyes and peered closer. What did the man want? Recognition tickled his memory.

‘Stop where you are.’

The man stopped. ‘Open the door, I must speak to Rose.’

‘You think I’ll let an enemy in?’ He layered his voice with condescension.

There was a flash as the man drew a sword before he had realised the man had moved. The second guard, who had been silent, was kicked to the ground and the man found a blade held to his throat.
‘Let me in now.’

***

Rose looked up from where she was sitting. A figure, swaddled in a cape and cowl that obscured any identifiable features, was standing at the doorway.

‘What do you want?’ She leapt to her feet.

The figure threw his hood down. ‘You can, well, call me Hajime. It’s how he knew me.’

‘What do you want?’

He looked away from her. ‘This, I don’t know. I have something you need to see.’

He laid down a package on the floor, wrapped in sheets. It looked like a body. He looked away. Behind him he heard Rose gasp and closed his eyes. ‘I’m sorry.’

‘Who was he?’

‘He was...’ He almost choked, ‘he was a friend of yours.’

‘From my past?’

‘Yes.’

‘Do you know about my past? Who am I?’ 

‘It is best,’ he had a deep sorrow in his voice, ‘it remains unknown.’

She climbed to her feet, but the man was gone. She shut the door and cried over a man she could no longer remember, without knowing why she cried so much or what Tylos’s corpse meant. When she woke up in the morning, the body was gone and she was alone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

Night time, Kazuma lays in bed face up looking at the high ceiling of his room. He stares blankly as the moonlight filters through the curtains of his window forming strange patterns of light on the walls and ceiling. zthe truth is that he's felt stuck in a rut ever since he got back from that blasted training exercise in the forest. "Stuck on stupid is more like it," Kazuma says quietly. 

_Why its her old boy, she's the one that's got you so glum_, says a voice in the back of his mind, a place that he seldom visits off in the corner of his minds eye. _She's the one thing frustrating you more then anything else. Now just reach out and take whats yours, so you can be the man that you're supposed to be. _

_She's taken_, Kazuma answers wordlessly. 

_So? All the best ones are..._replies the other voice with a laugh. Kazuma turns on his side and falls asleep, dreaming about things which he'd be embarrassed for others to know.  

_The next day..._
Suzume sits on a bench within the academy grounds studying a book intently, when suddenly a bouquet of red roses pops over her shoulder and drops onto her lap. Suzume jumps up in surprise, "Garret?" she asks, her boyfriend's name is the first thing that enters her mind as she sees the roses but as she turns around it isn't Garret. "Good morning Suzume," Kazuma says with a grin as he jumps over the bench and sits next to her. 

"Kazuma!?" Suzume exclaims in a surprised tone, she looks down at the bright red roses and smiles awkwardly, "What....um...what's the meaning of this Kazuma?" she asks him. Suzume also notices that Kazuma seems different somehow.  Kazuma leans back on the bench and looks up at the sky, the sunlight glinting off his sunglasses, "Well on my way to the academy I passed by an old woman selling flowers and the moment I saw those roses the first thing that popped into my mind was you, and I thought wouldn't it be nice to buy them for my good friend Suzume," he replies with a smile. 

Suzume frowns and looks at the roses for several seconds, "I have to go Kazuma," she mutters and hands him back the roses. Kazuma puts his hands up in the air, "Nah ah, they're yours. Garett doesn't buy you roses does he?" asks Kazuma suddenly. Suzume doesn't answer as she gets up and she casts a brief glance at Kazuma, then drops the roses on the bench and walks away. Kazuma sighs and looks at the roses, "You'll accept them sooner then you think," Kazuma mutters to himself.

Kazuma doesn't see Garret staring daggers at him from the second floor window of the dojo that overlooks the park bench.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2009)

With Neku and Isac-

"WAKE UP!!!" Melisa shouted. "urgh..." Neku rolls out of bed and Isac jumps up. "You will be training with your powers today! so don't crap out on us!" She slams the doors shut. "Ah, Forgive her." Xan steps in. "Please change and meet me on the thirtyith floor." He bowed and left the room. "What time is it.." Neku rubs his head.

"I..don't know..." Isac yawned. The two changed, and dragged themselves to floor 30. "This is our training facility." The space had been enhanced with special materials, stolen from who knows. "And we do what here?" Neku yawned. "Use your abilities to their fullest." Xan smiled "You will be forced to fight against one of us." His eyes seemed to change from Kind to evil.

"So.." Neku looked around, All members of the Joutei had assembled. "We pick who we want to fight, Then we fight them?" Neku asked. "Yes, That is how it works." Xan was back to normal. "Hmm.." Isac walked over to Xan. "Is there anyone you wouldn't recomend me picking?" He asks concerned. "Everyone." Can replies coldly. "O..O..K..." Isac nodded.

"I pick her." Neku points at Melisa. "EH!?!?!?!?!" Everyone shouts in unison but Melisa grins. "Newbie wants to die huh?" She seems very pleased with Neku's choice. "N..N..Neku-kun! Please, Change your choice!" Xan rushed to him and adjusted his glasses. "Once the choice is made, It shall not be revoked." Aika commented. 

"I'll pick him then..." Isac pointed at Fatty. "Ah." Everyone blinked. "W..What!?" He shouted. "It's nothing." They all wave at him. "WHAT!?" Xan sighed. "Fatty is not a combat type. His speciality is healing via special energy emited from his palms." Fatty slowly raised his hands. forming a green energy. "I. Heal. Wounds." He commented.

"..." Isac sighed and held his head down. "So, when you wanna start tough guy." Melisa walked over to Neku confident. "Wake up damn it!" Neku shouts, right arm transforms, red with a star on his palm and shoulder. "Oh?" The purple haired girl grins. "And what can that arm do-" Before she can finish. "HELLS INFERNO!" Isac fires a ball of fire at her. 

"AH!?" Xan seems shocked. "Damn!" Melisa jumps out of the way. "YOU DIDN'T SAY HE COULD SHOOT FIRE!!!" she shouts at Mitchal and Mamamo. "S.Sorry..." they both rubbed the back of their head. "Damn, you just said he could transform his feet to run at quick speeds." She grins. "You're more interesting then i thought."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

_Some time later..._
Kazuma walks through the streets of Seretei back to his families estate. It had been a hard day of training for him and he wants nothing more then to take a hot bath and then sleep. He decides to cut a corner through an alley the way he always does when walking home. As he walks on Kazuma happens to look down at the pavement, and his eyes widen as he sees the silhouette of a person being projected onto the ground.

Every nerve in Kazuma's body tells him to move. He doesn't even think as he quickly rolls away but he can feel something cold and sharp graze across his face. Blood drips to the floor from a cut going across Kazuma's right cheek. A man stands across the other end of the alleyway with a Katana in his hand, the steel of the blade glints brightly under the setting sun.

"Garret..." mutters Kazuma grimly as he draws his Asauchi, I should've seen this coming, thinks Kazuma.

Garret points his Katana at Kazuma, "After tonight you ain't never going to so much as look at my girl the wrong way..." and he charges at Kazuma with raw killing intent.

It suddenly dawns on Kazuma, _one if us isn't leaving here alive_, he thinks and that familiar voice in the back of his mind speaks, _damn straight! So just take whats yours kiddo and let god sort out the rest._


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2009)

Neku Vs Melisa-

"Hell's Inferno!" Neku fires another blast. "HAH!" Melisa dodges easily. "There is a significant difference in power." She smirks. "Fine." Neku's arm transforms back to normal. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!" He shouts, This time his feet transform, one white one red. "HYAH!" he rushes forward and kicks. Melisa grabs his leg and throws him into a wall. 

"Come on, Try harder." she laughs. Neku gets up slowly. "Damn." He runs forward, This time Melisa punches his chest and sends him into a wall. "Alright kid. Its no good if your just at thi slevel." She walks forward. "Your not much older then me." Neku wipes his mouth. "Shut up. You're fuckin weak." She spits on the ground.

"Melisa's ability is the most fearsom of the Joutei.." Xan tells Isac. "Destroy the world." Melisa's arm begins to transform, A circle of energy flows from her fings around her arm up to her shoulder then across her torso and head. Then flowing down her waist to her feet. Her entire body is transformed to a hollow like state.

Her face is normal, but there seems to be a solid bone like guard covering her eyes. Her mouth is the only visible bit of skin left. "Queen of Destruction." Her body is white with red stripes going up her arms, down her back and chest and down to her feet. "You are out of your league." She laughs.

"Melisa can completely transform into a hollow. She is the only one of the group that can do so." Xan adjusts his glases. "All abilities are enhanced. And she's taken a personal intrest in Neku." He looks at both of them. "They have similar abilities afterall."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

Erin briefly stared at the flickering flame, illuminating her room at this dead hour, before returning to the diagram she'd drawn and pinned to the wall before her.

In a circle at the parchment's centre she had drawn a circle, with the symbol for 'sword' inside of it. On the left side, three Asauchi, formless swords, each with a line stretching from them, to the circle in the centre. Then from that circle three lines branched out to the right, and at the end of each, a drawing of three named Zanpaktou, Erin's, Akira's and Shin's.

Along each line, Erin had listed the specialties of the Zanpaktou's owner, the training they had been performing, and their attitude and way of acting overall. Erin's pride was slightly bruised there, as her Zanpaktou had buzzed loudly in her ear every time she tried to slacken the terms she used to describe herself, leaving her with the words 'stubborn, overbearing and nosy'. She would have vastly preferred 'strong-willed, forceful and inquisitive'.

Her Zanpaktou was contributing in his own way, however. Erin was beginning to suspect he didn't talk at all, could only make the buzzing sound, but she still found meaning in the noise. She knew what he was feeling, when he was agreeing or disagreeing with her, and when he had something to say. He was providing help, if an abrasive sort, to keeping Erin's study in line.

Opened before her on her desk was a book on Zanpaktou, their history in Soul Society. The many different types of Zanpaktou were described, as well as some famous ones, specifically those of former Captains.

Zanpaktou were separated into four categories, the exact same categories that made up a Shinigami, the four pillars. Zanjutsu, Kidou, Hoho and Hakuda. Each Zanpaktou was used in Zanjutsu, but its true form, its Shikai and Bankai, would lend itself to the pillar it was based on.

Erin was almost sure her Zanpaktou was Kidou based. She was also positive Shin's was Zanjutsu based. Akira was harder to figure, as he seemed to be all around good at everything. Still, this was lending to the theory she was putting together about working on your Zanpaktou's power increased its chance to appear. But she was still missing something, her Zanpaktou had told her that much.

What is was, she had yet to figure...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 3, 2009)

Reno’s lips watered as he gazed over the Zanpaktou. He simply couldn’t make his mind up! After a moment or two of thinking Reno for once in a couple hundred years makes a very, very hasty decision. In one mouth full he takes all three Zanpaktou and begins to chew furiously on them. Drool falls from the three blades as Reno happily munches on them. To Reno’s delight he starts to hear the blades crack. With even more furry he bites on the swords. As particles of the swords start to hit he floor they disintegrate in Reno’s mouth. Power envelopes his body as electricity of pure Spiritual Power coursed over the entirety of his body. Moments later a large explosion rocked Reno’s lair. It demolished most of his beloved treasures, but Reno at this moment couldn’t worry about that.  Through the layers of Quartz his body tore. A great explosion rocked the night air of Huceo Mundo as Reno was unceremoniously ejected from his home. His flight path arched high into the air as he flew over the distance of 30 meters. At the Apex of the flight, roughly thirty meters itself, Reno begins to fall toward the desert below. Sailing another 20 meters he hits the ground hard with a resounding thud. 

Reno rolls for another fifteen meters or so before he comes to a stop in the middle of a Hollow feeding frenzy. He is quickly noticed as he tries to get up. Smaller Hollow surround him and start taking pot shots at him. Biting and tearing at his fur. Reno snaps too and the feeding frenzy hits overdrive as Reno swats one of the Hollow to the side. The smell of blood feels the air as the viscous substance coats the ground like a fresh coat of wax. The group of feeding Hollow doesn’t even notice that a large lizard like Hollow has happened upon the scene.  With a large scoop of it’s powerful jaws the lizard scoops up five or six Hollow which include Reno and comes down with a massive crunch. But that is when it happens. All Hollow present glow red as particles fly skyward. Then with a crunching fall the particles fall ground ward as all Hollow compress in a power vacuum.  Then with a surge of power the particles lift skyward as the forms of Gillian take shape.  The amount of Hollow that were present would have usually made five Gilliam but the greed of one was too great and it took most of the power for itself and only three formed. 

In the center of the group stood Gillian a little taller then the others. His mask took like that of a dog, kind of like a English Bulldog, but with tribal markings that covered it. Snapping too Reno happily realized that he had evolved. But his hunger was now more then even he could handle. His tongue erupts from his mouth with out a moments notice and pierces the head of the Gillian on the left. But Reno was far from done, as he reeled the   dying Gillian in his right hand fires out grasping the other Gillian by the back of the head. Reno’s hand crushes the Gillian’s skull as the other reaches his mouth. With a sickening crunch he bites into the Gillian.  Thick crimson blood covers the desert ground after Reno is done with his meal. He starts to lumber off but his eyes catch several bird like hollow in the sky. Dessert, Reno thinks as his tongue again flies out of his mouth. The Hollow didn’t even expect it. The tongue easily pierce all of them, then like a fisherman Reno reels them end. With a crunch blood sprays in all direction as Reno swallows them down, His tongue cleans his mask as he turns and lumbers off in his search for more souls.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

Gillian did not run. The lesser ones often did not fight. Those that did, Rahs devoured, bending down to open his mouth, an excessively large pair of jaws, and crush their skulls, tearing away their mask to reveal a spiritual bounty within. Rahs's body swelled with power as he fired the red Cero, punching a second hole through a nearby Gillian, complimenting its first. Smaller Hollow were crushed underfoot as Rahs continued to devour, bringing cries of bloodlust and hunger to the pits of the Menos Forest.

Now and again, there was an Adjuchas, but Rahs, even with his extraordinary size, went unnoticed, intentionally or not he was unaware. This did not worry him though. All that was worrying was the next meal. And quite often, it was right in front of him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

Blades clash viciously with bone shattering force under the nighttime sky. Kazuma's arms vibrate from the power of Garret's sword strokes while blocking them on the backstep. As his arms tire, Kazuma feels like he's blocking a blunt axe rather then a finely tuned Katana. 

Garret barrels forward like a mad elephant, there is no grace or elegance in his style,  only pure brute power but it isn't just that which has Kazuma worried at the moment because if it were just brute force there are ways to get around that. What bothers him is that the man has over five inches on Kazuma, who is six feet in his own right, and outweighs Kazuma by at least 80 lbs and yet he moves as fast as someone half his size.  
*
CLANG!* Garret spins around like a whirling dervish and slams his blade into Kazuma's face but Kazuma blocks the strike cleanly. The force of the attack slides Kazuma backwards into a wall. Garret blitzes right at Kazuma swinging his Katana around in a wide arc meaning to take Kazuma's head off, cleanly. Kazuma ducks only in the nick of time, Garret's blade however does take off an inch from the top of Kazuma's hair.   

"I won't need a haircut now I guess," mutters Kazuma grimly as he swings his Asauchi from a crouching position upwards in a vertical uppercut like fashion at his enemies face. If his attack hits it'll slice Garret's face in two.....but it doesn't hit. Garret arches his back with amazing flexibility as if in a limbo contest and Kazuma overextends his strike, opening his entire right flank to him. Garret grins as he swings his blade around and cuts into Kazuma's right side  

Kazuma grimaces in pain as he feels the sharp pain. Suddenly Garret executes a roundhouse kick at Kazuma's hands knocking his Asauchi out of his grip and shoulders Kazuma with his bulk slamming him into the opposite wall. Kazuma falls over a trash can and lands unceremoniously on his rear end. 

Garret laughs and swings his blade around in a predatory fashion like a Lion preparing to make his final strike, "Don't worry Kazu old buddy I won't kill you, I'll just scar you so badly that no woman will ever want to talk to you, hehe," and he charges at a dazed Kazuma.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Erin sighed, staring into the night sky, watching the stars. She was sitting on the rooftop of her residence, needing to get away from her study. She'd made four separate sheets of data on Reiatsu flow linked between the Zanpaktou and each of the pillars, trying to further her understanding, but hit a wall on each, at pretty much the same place. Any more work she put in tonight would tell her nothing, she'd need inspiration to return to this.

"Maybe it's about time I consider applying for a division," Erin thought aloud to herself. "Academy students are taught the basics within the first year, and our first year is almost over. Most students these days move on between the end of the first year and halfway into the second. And I haven't felt like I've been gaining much more from Academy training."

Erin traced her hand through the air, drawing four invisible lines with her fingers, adding a circle onto each with her thumb.

"I just don't get it. But I will. One day."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

"AH~" Akira's Zanpakto sighs and sits down next to him. "I love the clouds~ Don't you?" She smiles. "It's strange looking down at them.." he comments. It had been true since the first day he visited his innerworld. He didn't look up at the clouds, he looked down. Far up from the ground, Far away from people. This is where he was most comfortable. In the clouds. 

"So~ Hows the relationship goin~" His blade leans in and nudges him. "What relationship?" He asks her calmly, She simples sits back, crosses her legs and places her hands ontop her feet. "You and that Erin girl." She coments plainly. "There is nothing between us." Akira leans back. "Ah~ Liar~" His blade follows and falls to the ground. "You don't talk with anyone but me~ Yet she's made you come out of your shell~"

She smiles. "Ah." then sits up. "Maybe that means i've come out of my shell?" She rubs her chin. "If we're the same. Then i should have come out of my shell right?" Akira blinks. "Do you want me to show everyone your released form?" He knows he can't do that, But this is simply a test for his blade. 

"NOOO~~~ TOO EMBARASSING!!" She blushes. "See." Akira turns to the side. "You and I, We're the same obviously. Erin is different, she's a completely different type." He sighs. "Frienships are formed between different types~" His sword falls sideways onto Akira's waist. "You need similar intrests to form friendships. Different types don't always form one."

"You do have similar intrests~" She comments. "What would that be?" Akira asks her. "You both want to push yourself past your limits." Akira looks at the ground. "We have different reasons for wanting that." His blade laughs. "The reasons are not important. You share similar goals." Akira shakes his head. "The reasons are everything."

With Ssob-

"Dumplings~" He munches on the massive treat he stole. "The human world is a great place!" He laughs, wandering around. "AHH!!!!" A soul screams in the distance, it's soon followed by the shreek of a hollow. "Ah. I must go and save the distressed." Ssob takes a heroic stance. He quickly rushes off, however being six inches tall, he doesn't move all that fast compared to normal humans walking.

With the Plus and Hollow-

"Stay away!!!" A little brown hair girl with pigtails screams at a worm like hollow. "Guhuhuhuhuhu! Don't worry it'll be over soon!" He opens his mouth, drools covers his teeth. A foot stamps into the ground a little further away from them. "Damn, Those bastards left me to clean up this mess." The voice groans. The worm like hollow lunges at the little girl. "AHH!!!" She screams and braces herself for the impact. 

But, It doesn't come. She slowly opens her eyes and sees the worm fall in half. "Ah...?" She looks around, As the worm splits, She can see a blond main in white. With a strange antenna mask on his head. "You.. Saved me..." She blinks. "Now move onto the soul society." The man complains. "Ara..?" A familair voice says. "Is... Is that you brother!?" Ssob asks. The blond arrancar turns around. "Damn. This day's gone all to freakin hell." Boss slaps his forhead.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 4, 2009)

Marco leaned back on an chair, thinking to himself. _What a bore, not much to do at the mounment and training myself seems like a meaningless and pointless thing to do. Guess i'll just relax here until something interesting happens or I have an chance to acctully train with someone._ He turned his attention to the simple wooden table infront him. 
"Maybe I should find someone instead... Nah, that would be a waste, I'd probly end up training on my own. Again."
His glasses fell down slightly and he grumbled something before pushing them back up to their orginal position.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

Garret charges in at Kazuma who lays on the ground in a daze. Kazuma plays out his remaining options in his brain within a split second. _Block it? Can't, my Asauchi is laying across the alleyway out of my reach. Summon a Kido spell? Not likely I don't have enough time to focus my Reiatsu and chant the incantation. Then what?_ asks a voice in the back of his mind. Kazuma searches and his eyes fall on the trash can that he had stumbled over. 

Garret laughs maniacally as he swings his Katana at Kazuma's face. Suddenly Kazuma grips the trash can in his hands and utters a primal roar as he slams it over Garret's head. *WHAM!* The metal trash can hits the man's skull and knocks him for a loop. Garret falls backwards and lands on his back. Kazuma lifts the trash can over his head and swings it down onto his foe but Garret leaps to his feet and cuts the trash can cleanly in half with a vertical slash.  

"What kind of child's games you playin' Kazu!?!?" hollers Garret in a mocking tone but as the trash can splits in two clearing his line of sight with Kazuma he sees a whirling discuss like object fly at his face.  Its a fuckin' trash can lid, thinks Garret with irony as it slams into his face, breaking his nose. "AARRGH!" hollers Garret in pain, blood spurts out of his shattered nose like a fountain, staining his black robes.

Kazuma laughs as he dives for his Asauchi and rolls across the pavement. _Show me a fighter who plays by the rules and I'll show you a dead fighter _thinks Kazuma. He grips his sword then leaps off the ground towards Garret. Kazuma stabs at him but Garret still has the presence of mind to parry the strike and he spins around Kazuma slashing at his back. Kazuma ducks and changes levels suddenly and spins around on the ground slashing at Garret's left leg slicing into it deeply. Garret grimaces and leaps backwards leaving a trail of blood in his wake. 

Kazuma breathes heavily as he stands to his full height, The deep slash wound in his right side, pains him greatly, and the part of his clothes that cover the wound are soaked in blood. As Garret collects himself, wiping the blood from his broken nose, he casts a murderous stare at Kazuma, "Before I was gonna let you live Kazu old buddy but now I'm gonna gut you open and bleed you dry you son of a bitch,"

Kazuma just shrugs at Garret as if saying yeah and? He knows that this battle has escalated beyond his control and its either him or Garret at this point,  "I'll make sure to console Suzume after they discover your corpse. Also don't worry my family is rich....we'll pay for your funeral expenses. Suzume will be so thankful I'm sure..." 

Garret's face becomes red with anger and his eyes seem to pop with bloodshot intensity, *"DIIEEEE!"* he yells. He charges at Kazuma putting everything into his strike. This is it thinks Kazuma and he meets Garret's charge. Just like the old days when warriors would put everything they had into one final attack, let the best man win he thinks to himself. Both combatants slash at each other simultaneously, and stops several paces behind each other with their blood soaked Katanas outstretched in front of them as in salute, glimmering under the rising moonlight. 

So much blood flows everywhere and Kazuma collapses to his knees. _Is this it?_ he thinks to himself as his world goes black.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 4, 2009)

In Hueco Mundo​
The Clown Adjuucha had been on a rampage for days now, his evolution had seemed to increase his hunger evenmore and these last past days he had been battling Adjuucha after another, he had no way of knowing how much he needed to eat and so he was fearing regression.To ensure himself it wouldn't happen he battled on and on, this was one of those battles.

The tall clown Hollow was battling an armadillo Adjuucha, the beast wasn't that strong but when he eventually rolled into a ball and started roll around at high speeds he proved to be quite an capable opponent, his defense and speed were high, he gave his Diez luna one more chance.Then small and crescent shaped energy blades formed at the tips of his finger and were then launched at his opponent as he slashed the air in front of him.

Most them hit their target, the rolling form of his opponent heading straight for him but the damage seemed to be minimal, it ended with his opponent crashing into him and sending him flying over a hill.The Armadillo unfolded himself and climbed over the sandy hill where he found Maxi lying not so far from him.The armadillo attempted to initiate another attack, intending to finish the clown off but released he was bound by his feet, looking down he could see a white cloth wrapped tightly around them.

Maxi grinned, he knew he had to wait and get his opponent to stop moving before he could do anything, always intelligent for an Hollow he had become even more so upon becoming an Adjuucha.He opened his mouth wide and that red sphere of energy started to form once more until eventually a Cero was fired, his opponent was too resilient to just be taken out with that alone, plus he even damaged himself somewhat since that bottom part of his cloak was incinerated by the blast but it would regenerate.

A charred and badly injured armadillo hollow fell down on his back and Maxi sped towards his opponent, with one final leap he closed the remainder of the distance and dug his claws deep into his opponent's relatively soft abdomen, completely tearing him apart from the inside while his teeth sank into the snout of the adjuucha.

With Shin​
Today was the day, he was in one of the small and open sparring areas the academy held but today it wouldn't be a sparring match, Zanpakuto would be used and they would be fight under eleven division rules.One on one and to the death.The risk of joining the eleventh division was great, it was literally blood in and blood out.Especially the new recruits had a hard time, not only would he have to kill the last addition to the division but would have to continue battling any new recruit from the academy until someone from within the Gotei 13 itself would be transferred to the eleventh, the idea behind this was to get only the strong and worthy academy students like this.

Maybe it was too early for this but Shin couldn't wait any longer besides, he had felt like his progress was slowing down, this would force him to stay on his toes and it would give him the actual battle experience he needed, he hadn't improved much ever since that Hollow exercise.

Currently he was standing across from a badly scarred shinigami, he recognized him as being a former classmate that had been quite a formidable fighter that was known for his durability, just like his brother before him who also had a position somewhere in Gotei thirteen.

There was a small audience, mostly other student, teachers and several Shinigami from the eleventh, most notably Captain Madarame and his vice-captain Ayasegawa.The latter would function as the judge of this match, and so explained the rules before starting the battle.

Shin was the first to move, in zigzag pattern he dashed towards his opponent  and started with assessing his opponent, a single slash was blocked skillfully and so where the next slashes, where Shin wanted to go to he would be no zanjutsu specialist, on the contrary he would probably one of the lesser skilled ones in that field....This wouldn't be easy.

The two kept exchanging sword strikes, Shin had both hands on his blade and attacked in a pattern of moving and spinning around his opponent while slashing at his opponent while the other defended and countered.Seeing this didn't seem very successful he took a step back and then used his fast footwork to feint going left and right several times all the while continuing his assault, though it was only halfhearted and more to keep his opponent from attacking back.Eventually he went left several steps effectively increasing the distance between the two before stepping back in and delivering a stab as he did so, this was the first successful hit as the eleventh division soldier could only deflect the attack and the blade grazed his shoulder though at the same time  Kyotada, Kyo for short, kicked Shin in the stomach and backwards while the other Shinigami now started his attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

With Neku-

"Ugh..." Melisa lifted him into the air by his neck. "You can rest today." She throws him into the wall, battered, bleeding and bruised. "You can take the day off too." she points at Isac. "Someone needs to mend the idiots wounds." She transformed back to normal, then turned back to Neku. "My abilities are mostly physical." She thinks. "He can manipulate his spirit into blasts.." She turns back and opens the door. "If he masters his abilities. Will he be an asset... or a threat to us."

With Akira-

"It's late." He looks up at the sky, blinking. He'd been laying on the roof of his dorm room. "Did i sleep? Did i walk up here?" He sighed. "I can't remember the day. I must have slept through it. Why would i sleep through it though?" He stood up and sighed. "I should get some training in. I hope the area is open."

Akira jumps off the building and grabs onto a drain pipe, sliding down to the ground. "Night is such an odd time." He walks down the street to his training area. "The moon can be out during the day. Yet also the night." He sighs and walks into a forest. "owls are awake at night." He looks around. "And some flowers only bloom at night." 

With Ssob-

"Boss!" Ssob hugged the arrancar. "AHH!!!" The girl screamed. "Didn't i tell you to pass on!?" Boss yells at her. "And you! Get of me." He kicks Ssob away. "Ah! But.. B..Brother.." Ssob lowers his head. "You're annoying leave me alone." He begins to walk of. "I'VE GROWN STRONGER BROTHER!! I'M NOT WEAK!! PLEASE DON'T LEAVE!!!" Boss tuns back to him. "No Ssob. You've not grown stronger. I can sense it. You're weak still. So leave."

Somewhere in Soul Society, 12th Devision-

"SIR!" A man shouts and turns to the third seat. "We've got arrancar reatsu in Karakura town! Sector 2-3-zz-6" The third seat nods. "Our orders are to capture arrancar for study. Send the proper units to the area."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

Kazuma lays in a bright grassy field with long cloudless blue skies stretching overhead for miles in every direction, his eyes flutter rapidly and Kazuma slowly comes to awareness. The air feels warm and light around him as he sits up. Where the hell am I he thinks, just a second ago he had been in a dark alleyway exchanging sword strikes with Garret. He had been hit and then everything had gone black.

"HELLO!" calls out Kazuma as he gets to his feet. The grassy plain extends outwards as far as the eye can see with no end insight, or at least none that Kazuma can see. An old saying that Kazuma had read about from the human world pops into his head suddenly, "We're not in Kansas anymore Todo..." Kazuma mumbles and even though he has no idea who or what Kansas and Todo are, it seems to fit the situation quite nicely he thinks.   

"Kansas is that way," replies a teasing female voice from behind him. Kazuma spins around in surprise and his eyes widen at the sight of the person standing in front of him.  A woman in gold robes. The first thing that Kazuma's thinks is that she is quite beautiful. The woman has long strawberry blonde flowing over her shoulders and bright amber eyes. The second thing that Kazuma next thinks he blurts out, "Who are you and where am I?" he asks but deep down he thinks that if he thought about this situation hard enough he'd be able to answer it himself. 

The woman doesn't answer Kazuma and instead frowns at him, "You're going down a dangerous path," she tells him. Kazuma looks at her quizzically, "What does that mean? And you didn't answer my question, who are..."suddenly the world around Kazuma seems to swirl around his head and he feels himself being sucked into a void. In the alleyway where Kazuma had just fought for his life he slowly awakens. Intense pain shoots up and down his body and a thundering headache pounds his skull. Kazuma coughs violently as he struggles to move.

"Weird dream..." he mumbles to himself, "So I made it eh..." he looks around for Garret and immediately looks away when he sees the man. Garret lays face down on the cold pavement, a pool of congealed blood forming around his body. Kazuma immediately gets to his feet and stumbles around trying to regain his equilibrium. He takes one more look at Garret, "It was your fault you idiot!" he yells at the lifeless body, "You had to go and press the issue, huh Mr. Tough guy!" but Kazuma feels like he's trying to convince himself of this more then anything else and it disturbs him. He quickly staggers out of the alleyway before anyone can find him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

The next morning, Erin woke up, feeling as tired as ever. Sleep was not a comforting presence today, it was eluding her, taunting her from a distance. Because of the intensity with which her mind worked away on this challenge, her mental activities prevented her from fully relaxing.

She wasn't actually aware for a while about just how early it was, until she noted that daybreak was only beginning. Sinking onto one of the chairs in the Academy Training Grounds, she tried to relax, to calm her furiously churning mind.

Hopefully someone else would be up at this hour as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

Akira sat down on a rock. It was his training area, twelve flat rocks, twelve places to put logs. But, He hadn't been there in a little while. "I don't feel like training today." he thinks to himself. "Why did i come here." He lets out a sigh and falls to the ground, laying down. "You just wanted to see your giiirrrlll friend~~~" His blade teased. "Just... be quiet for a little while." Akira tells her.

With Neku-

"Damn it..." He stands up. "Don't look down on me!" He shouts. Melisa closes the door and turns around. "You've got nothing. You can't beat me." She laughs. "You want to try in your state? You'd lose." Neku clutches his fists and looks down. "Max..." He thinks of Max being attacked by the hollow. "Haruko.." He imagines her smiling.

"The students of Karakura..." He thinks of the slaughtered kids. "I'm going to get stronger and protect all of them!" He looks up into the air. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!" His feet transformed first. His left foot became white, his right foot red with a star. His left leg transformed red with a star on the hip. His right leg white. 

The left half of his chest and stomach became red, the right half white. His arms soon transformed formed and finally, a mask formed over his head. The jaw formed first, the chin was elongated, the teeth sharp. The eye became one long strip, with a black cover. Underneath, there seemed to be red let representing eyes. 

The mask then covered his head, forming small horns facing backward. red lines run from the back of his neck to the top of his eye strip. Under both "Eyes" There is a red triangle. "Wh..What!?" Melisa is shocked. Neku's mouth trembles, then suddenly opens in an explosion of syliva. "GRAAA!!!!!!" He shouts. 

"N..Neku!?" Isac's hands shake. Melisa quickly transforms in defense. "GRAAA!!!!" Neku charges forward like a crazed beast. "You think you can-" Before she can finish, she's grabbed by her throat and pinned to wall. "GRUA!" Neku slams her into the wall again. "LET GO YOU-" Before she can finish Neku's hand begins to glow.

"Aika, Subdue him." Xan orders calmly. "I've already done so." She adjusts her glasses, beneath Neku a white circle of light explodes, removing his transformation. "One of Aika's abilities is to remove enhancements." He speaks to Isac. "It's best not to get on her bad side." Isac nods. "You will not be permitted to fight fatty." She comments. "Brikan, Please handle Isac's training."

Aika walks over to Neku and easily picks him up. "Fatty, Come with me and heal this one, as well as the Boss." Melisa removes her transformation and rubs her neck. "His transformations are random." Melisa notes. "This one, is probably rarer then anything." Isac sighs. "I.. I know how you feel Neku.. I too, Will fight hard.. No Harder then i've ever fought."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Crushed underfoot, a forming Gillian dissolved into Reiatsu. Rahs had come across the beast, still headless, still incomplete, and destroyed it. Surprisingly, the Reiatsu it released for Rahs's consumption was incredibly rich, pure almost, but still containing the hint of souls. It seemed to be that to devour forming Gillian was to gain the best Reiatsu from Rahs's prey.

Following their scents, he began to hunt them in earnest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

When Kazuma arrives home he avoids walking through the front entrance and elects to climb the Oak tree that is adjacent to his bedroom window. After all how would he explain his state to anyone if they saw him like this, all bloodied and bruised like this. He couldn't just pass it off as a training exercise now could he. 

He quietly scales the tree and shimmies over a thin tree branch and leaps towards the window. He grabs on and gently lifts the window pane and rolls into his bedroom window without making so much as an audible footfall. 

Kazuma races to the bathroom and takes off his bloodied clothes, he stuffs them into a bag and makes a mental note to burn them. He then draws a steaming hot water bath. As he passes by a mirror over the wash basin Kazuma catches a glimpse of himself, he looks pale and there are dark circles under his eyes. He stares at himself wordlessly for several minutes, "Murderer..." he mumbles. Suddenly he feels sick to his stomach and vomits into the basin. 
_
The following day..._
Kazuma enters the Academy entrance. As usual his sunglasses shroud his hazel eyes but today he is even more thankful because Kazuma feels like the sunglasses mask him, hide the truth from everyone else. As he walks towards his first class, he feels a hand press up against his shoulder. Kazuma jumps in alarm and turns around, its Suzume and she's crying. 

Kazuma frowns, "Are you okay Suzume? Is there something wrong?" though he knows exactly whats wrong and why she's crying. Suzume nods, "It's Garret he didn't return to his families home last night. They called my parents to see if I had seen him but...." she takes a pause for a second as she holds back her tears, "But then this morning they discovered his body....he was," she can't even finish her sentence as she breaks down in a hysterical fit. Kazuma leans towards her and hugs her, "You mean he's.....dead?" asks Kazuma.   

Suzume nods, "Who would do such a terrible thing?" she asks in a quiet voice. Kazuma doesn't answer as he consoles her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Erin quietly watched the weeping girl, seeing Kazuma go to comfort her. She sighed, wondering what had happened, but knowing it wasn't her place. She couldn't see Shin or Akira today. She wondered briefly what they were up to, but didn't get up from where she sat.

Her Zanpaktou buzzed in her ear, trying to tell her something, but she couldn't understand his intentions.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 4, 2009)

What were those lights? Consciousness was fleeting. Was this what death felt like? he heard voices and tried to think about things, words like voices travelling through the misty mold of his mind, and tried to grasp ahold of some sort of solidity. He had felt like this before a distant thought, or voice?, told him but it was an intangible thought gone in the moment it came. Whatever it was, it sure was bright. No, he was sure he could hear voices, as sure as he was that there should be pain in his chest. Why was there no pain? This disturbed him, though he could not say why. And then the light was gone and he could feel pain again. Then the world exploded.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

"YAAWWWWNNN!!!!" Akira stretched. "It's bright." he adjusts his sunglasses. He walks out of the forest, brushing some grass and dirt off his back and front. "How much time do i have till class.." He wonders. He doesn't know what time it is, what day it is. But he should have class that day. He makes his way around the Acedemy, peaking into random doors.

With Isac-

"Watch out for Brikan." Xan comments, "I've already informed you about his fist abilities correct?" Isac nods. "Be warned, he will use them. He will crush you with all his might." Xan adjusts his glasses. "Why are you warning me and not Neku?" Isac blinks. "Ah, Because you appear the weakest." Isac sweatdropped.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

"Akira!" Erin had spotted Akira wandering around, calling out to him and moving over. "Classes have been cancelled today," she informed him. "Apparently a Shinigami student was killed last night, and all the teachers are freaking out and investigating it. So nothing's on here today, though everyone's just standing around, waiting for something to happen."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

"Akira!" Erin had spotted Akira wandering around, calling out to him and moving over. "Classes have been cancelled today," she informed him. "Apparently a Shinigami student was killed last night, and all the teachers are freaking out and investigating it. So nothing's on here today, though everyone's just standing around, waiting for something to happen."

"Ah..." Akira nods. "Thank you for telling me." He turns around and is about to leave the classroom. "ooh~ Ditching your little girlfriend~ She's gonna be maaadddd!" His blade teases. "Please be quiet..." Akira facepalms. He was hoping that Erin wouldn't think he was talking to her.

With Isac-

"My name is Brikan!!" The tan man shouted. "Ah, Are you Thai?" Asks Isac. "Oh?" Brikan blinks. "Your the first to get it right." WHAM! A giant fists slams into his back. "T..Thai men aren't supposed to be this big." Isac sweatdrops. "Go Easy on me!" Brikan smiles. "Psst." Xan calls to Isac. "Yes?" He answers. "That doesn't mean what you think it does!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

"Yo," Erin took a step around Infichi as he raised a hand to his head, "Are you okay? You look, well, sorry to say it, terrible. Have you been sleeping badly of late?"

Erin didn't comprehend talking with Zanpaktou yet. What she got from hers was simply bursts of instinct channeled through the noise. To have a second, intelligent, figure within her mind had not yet crossed it. Her Zanpaktou, well aware of this fact, buzzed in her ear again, causing her to grab it and grimace a little.

"Or is your Zanpaktou abusing you as well?" she muttered, squinting as they walked back out into the daylight.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

Akira sighed. "It's a bit of both." he comments. "I don't remember much of the last two days and my Zanpakto keeps  bugging me about..." He stops on that one. "YOU'RE GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!" His blade shouts, hoping that Erin will hear it. "Things." Akira finishes. "Just say it~ Say i'm buggin you about your giiirrrlllllfffrrriiieeennnndddd~" 

"Have you gone into your innerworld yet?" Akira asked curious. he was curious to know how far she had made contact with her blade. "Mines.. made of clouds." He comments, he likes his inner world, it would be nice to know what other people think about theirs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

"Uuuhhhm, I think I did when my Zanpaktou first took form, but not since then," Erin rubbed her head, trying to remember the fuzzy memory of the dreamworld. "I think there were clouds as well, but there was a lot of colour. And wind. Colour and wind was what I got the most of. Musta been weird."

The sharp buzzing sounded most indignant.

"But he doesn't like being called weird," Erin put her hands over her ears and grimaced again. "Honestly, so willful. Hard to believe such a construct in my soul can be so loud."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

"Ah, but it probably wasn't in the clouds.." Akira chuckled, knowing his joke was pretty crappy. "That wasn't even a joke.." He thought to himself. "Swing and a miss~" His blade teases. "Just shut up..." He thinks to himself. His blade has been bugging him for a very long time. "Uh, Well.. I'll uhm.. Probably.. Go to my dorm..." He rubs the back of his head. "I've got nothing else to do today."

With Ssob-

"I'm strong." he grabs his brothers arm. "You're still weak." Boss easily flips him and sends him to the ground. "GUAH!" Ssob tries to srand up. "Get down." WHAM Boss taps him with his foot and sends him through a brick wall. "You're too weak." Boss turns away. "I've got two idiots to go take care of. I don't need a third idiot."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Erin was about to wave Akira go, before an idea crossed her mind.

"Hold up, if you're talking with your sword, maybe you can help me." She reached out to stop Akira with a tap to the arm. "I was doing a lot of work on Zanpaktou last night, but I hit a wall and decided to take a break. But a second person is always good news, if only cause it gives me someone to vocalise to. Would you be willing to help me out if I went and grabbed what I've been working on?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

Erin was about to wave Akira go, before an idea crossed her mind.

"Hold up, if you're talking with your sword, maybe you can help me." She reached out to stop Akira with a tap to the arm. "I was doing a lot of work on Zanpaktou last night, but I hit a wall and decided to take a break. But a second person is always good news, if only cause it gives me someone to vocalise to. Would you be willing to help me out if I went and grabbed what I've been working on?"

Akira rubbed the back of his head. "Uhm, Well.. Sure.." He commented. "I'll help you with the work if you need it." He took a breathe. "Where do you want to meet?" He was nervous, this was his first talk with a girl. "EH!? I'M A GIRL!!!" His blade shouts in his mind. "Yes. But you are apart of my soul, That's a different story."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

"Tell you what, how about that training place in the woods. We both know where it is, and it doesn't take that long to get there. I'll go get my notes and see you there."

Erin turned and rushed off, glad that she'd found someone who honestly she believed would be able to help her. Until she solved this challenge, it would always be on her mind, niggling in the background. As horrible as it sounded, even in her mind, she was glad that the murder had canceled school. The humdrum was beginning to tire her, and she'd be applying for as many courses that taught basic Shinigami practices, rather than combat, as soon as possible.

Quickly ducking inside the dorm she was staying at, she rolled up scrolls, piled up pieces of paper, grabbed a few books and shoved them all into a bag she slung over her shoulder. Looking up at the poster sized sheet of parchment on the wall above her desk, she unpinned it and rolled it up as well, before hurrying out of her room and heading off to the forest training ground.

"Akira," she called through the wood, before even reaching the grounds, "I've got them!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

Akira waved and then sweatdropped when he saw the amount of papers Erin brought with her. "A...Ah..." He lowers his hand slowly and blinks. "That's... That's a lot of research." He comments. He'd never put that much thought into things. He normally went with the flow, just like in battle. "I'll.. See what i can do to help you." He rubbed the back of his head. "We can use the rocks as tables." 

With Isac-

"Ok." He places his shield pin on his left armband and holds the blade in his hand. "Allow me to prepare!" Brikan took a half squating position. "BREAK THE SKY!" He slammed his fists together. "HUAH!" Five purple fists began to float behind him. "I've set it on the minimum!" He smiles at Isac. "New friends should't die!"

Isac sweatdrops. "That's... That's nice of you."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

"Ah, thanks." Erin dumped her bag, and rolled out the large scroll over the few rocks Akira had already put together.

"This is what I've been trying to find connections to," she pointed to the three Asauchi drawn on the left side, the lines connecting from them to the centre circle and the lines that broke apart to point at the three Zanpaktou on the right. Akira's was in the centre, and was quite an accurate drawing. 

Above Akira's line on the left side was written 'Zanjutsu, Kidou, Hoho, Hakuda'. Above her own line the same order.

On the right side, above Erin's line was the 'stubborn, overbearing and nosy' attitude descriptors that her sword had gifted her. Akira's description read 'quiet, solitary, strong', and Erin had sketched a tiny lone wolf.

"I've been researching connections between personality and power," she traced the lines for Akira, "Trying to see if there's a connection that leads to Zanpaktou surfacing. It's kinda up in the air though."

Erin threw her hands up in annoyance, "I hate when I run into walls like this. It's something I can't stand, a challenge that cannot be overcome."


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 4, 2009)

Malekith was nervy. Apparently some older Shini. Had been murdered earlier. No one knew exactly what was going on and everyone was on edge. Normally he would not be feeling quite so apprehensive, but the way his classmates had been throwing odd looks about and whispering was infectious. Now he was jumping at shadows even though he knew there was nothing to be worried about.

He did not know where he was going either. They had been shoed out of class and scattered and now he found himself wondering alone, lost, with hysteria of the idea of a potential serial killer stalking him in every shadow. Great.

A movement, in the corner of his eye. From the shade under a nearby building a dark shape leapt. He whipped out the practise blade he kept on him at all times, never let go of a weapon the slums had taught him, and sent a slash at the attacker. His slash hit home and the attacker was sent flying, sending an angry “meow” in response. It landed in the shadow, hissed and ran away leaving Malekith once again alone and feeling very stupid.

Guess he had best go practise running again. He liked sparring, but it was awkward asking people for duels when they made no attempts to cover their contempt for him, so mostly he stuck to running. As a consequence of the lack of a regular route he was well accustomed to being lost and knew the grounds pretty well. In theory at least.

He jumped again, but this time there was nothing. He could have sworn he heard a movement. Dammit, there was no psycho murderer slinking through the shadows. The worst scenario was that the cat had decided to get revenge and was lying in ambush: as he turned the corner he stopped to check that it wasn’t. It wasn’t.

Sighing, he stepped forward and, for a moment, everything went white.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

"I've been researching connections between personality and power," she traced the lines for Akira, "Trying to see if there's a connection that leads to Zanpaktou surfacing. It's kinda up in the air though." Erin threw her hands up in annoyance, "I hate when I run into walls like this. It's something I can't stand, a challenge that cannot be overcome."

Akira blinked and looked at the lines. "The personality is wrong." He points to his. "Before my blade surfaced, i wasn't as shy as i am now." He points at the lone wolf. "This is somewhat correct." He comments. "The moment a blade surfaces isn't exactly... Universal." He rubs his chin. "I've got a book somewhere. I think it's at my dorm." 

He takes a deep breath, he was about to explain something he had never said to anyone else. "I grew up in Noboru." He sat down. "when i came to Soul society, I came with a Zanpakto. This is her." He points to his blade. "An old man found me and named me, Noboru Akira." He takes another breath. "He was my grandfather." 

He then points at some of the lines. "The personality is correct for my current self. But back then i was energetic, I talked and laughed with my grandpa." He sighed. "When i was young, we were out in the woods. A hollow attacked. My grandfather risked his life to save mine and ended up consumed."

He held back tears. "I tried to save him. I even used my blade.. But i only ended up with a scar down my back and nearly dead." He points at his blade again. "The moment before my death, I was sent to my innerworld where i met her. She used what energy she had to save my life." He slowly stands up. "Everyone is different, there isn't really a universal theory.. It's like health..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Erin's brain slowly stopped buzzing as Akira related his tale, until, finally, her mind was completely clear. Seeing the distress that had taken hold of him, she reached out and placed her arms around his neck, giving him a tight hug.

"I'm sorry," she quietly spoke, "for forcing you to bring those memories to life. It's something I often forget, that there are wounds in people I often end up opening."

Erin took a step back, looking directly at Akira. "I think I understand things a little better now," she tapped the hilt of her Zanpaktou, feeling him buzz restlessly in her ear, feeling him acknowledge a change of thinking from her.

"Are you okay?" she asked after a moment.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

Akira sighs. "It's something i've dealt with for over 200 years." He stretched and yawned. "You get used to the memories after a while i guess..." He stood up. "I'm perfectly fine." He smiled. "It's easier when you have someone to talk to." He taps his blade. "If you try meditation, you can speak with your blade." 

He sighed. "You put far more effort into these things then i do. I feel as if i'm falling behind. I mostly just use my freetime to sit in my room." He rubs the back of his head and chuckles lightly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Erin relaxed, seeing that Akira had overcome the pain.

"I like to know how things work," she opened another scroll, showing the Reiatsu flow of the first three Hado, which she sketched to help memorise them. "It's a personal goal, you see, to understand Shinigami powers completely. There's so much to it, it's infinitely deep. That makes it a challenge I can truly get into."

Erin drew her sword, looking into it, looking for the swirl of colour. "Maybe I should try that meditation, try and meet up with him again. Who knows, it might be good for me. Thank you, Akira," she smiled at him, "I do feel like I understand more about this now. I think talking about things is often the best way."

Erin fit two meanings into that statement. Both her study, and Akira's past.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

Akira bowed to Erin. "I'm glad i could help." He smiled. "But, For some reason, I'm feeling really worn out today." He comments. "I'm going to go back to my dorm and pass out." He laughs rubbing the back of his head. "I hope you can get into your inner world once again." He smiles. "It's often nice to go into the world of your blade and talk with them."

"Ah." He was about to walk off but stopped. "Understanding all things leads us down one path and one path only. The beginning, It's a path of peace, A difficult road to walk down, but covered with beauty. However as we walk further, The only thing that remains is darkness and thorns. A world of pain." He walks off. "Don't push yourself too far."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Erin stared as Akira walked off, slightly stunned by the sudden words he had given her. 'A world of pain?' What was that? That she would only find misfortune in understanding.

"There's a path through the darkness," she said to no one in particular, "And I'll find it."

Erin folded up her work, packing it back into her bag. Following that, she turned to a large, relatively flat rock and stabbed her sword into it, before sitting before it and closing her eyes. She slowly breathed in and out, trying to get a rhythm that matched the sounds she could hear, the birds, the smaller animals, even a nearby line of ants.

From there, she began to drift, moving beneath the conscious world to the subconscious flow of Reiatsu, the spiritual essence that made up everything in this world.

And slowly, the tiniest of movements led Erin's mind to focus upon the mass or Reiatsu before her, and she opened her eyes to the world of her soul.

Now she would remember it, though it seemed to be something almost out of a nightmare. Erin's standing point was a platform of stone, that reached all the way down to an abyss of darkness. Before her, swirled a massive hurricane. It was beyond gigantic, the size of it was something that would engulf Seireitei with ease, should it exist outside the soul. It was not wind, but a hurricane of colour. Her voice was lost to the noise it cast over her, however. Maybe it was coloured wind, the howl was deafening.

Instead of yelling, Erin thought her words, trying to send them to the being that surely existed inside the hurricane. All that succeeded in doing, however, was causing the storm to begin to shift, to move towards Erin. She gasped, and turned, looking for a direction to escape in.

With nothing available, she had to stand firm, to try and hold onto her meagre platform as the storm began to sweep over her.

However, despite her attempts to remain in place, Erin was quickly swept up by the winds, and thrown violently away. When the darkness of the abyss opened to her, her eyes snapped open, and she breathed out heavily, being back in the training zone. It was dark now, the moon was out, and beads of sweat covered Erin, sweat of exhaustion, as well as terror. What sort of monster lived inside of her?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 4, 2009)

With Shin

With his, hopefully future, captain watching Shin didn't let Kyo take the lead as his opponent indented to do.Aggressively and with risk Shin countered his opponent assault, as a result he was taking hits, minor ones though but so was his opponent.A slash to Kyo's thigh was returned by Kyo cutting shin's cheek.This went on for a while, both of them just inches away from getting a good strike on their opponent. Shin was tiring though while Kyo seemed to be doing perfectly fine.

He took on a Kendo stance, even after all this time this style still felt most natural to him, his sword held up high and one foot in front while standing firmly on the other.Kyo just frowned and thought he would continue attacking, this time the badly scarred Shinigami rushed towards Shin.He came in with a strong slash but almost with great ease Shin blocked it, like his kenjutsu form was static and perhaps even predictable but it gave him an increase in strength and control.

Right afterwards he used the same tactic as against Erin and started slashing from high downwards, over and over again while pushing Kyo back, though eventually Kyo buckled down and two got locked in a pushing match.Both of them were tiring now and realised they had to end this quick.The two eventually jumped back and then quickly dashed to the other.A loud clash was heard as their blades met while passing the other and they continued their dash, then quickly stopped and went in again.Another loud clash was heard but this time Shin was stumbling and almost lost his balance while Kyo slowed down for a moment when the pain in his thigh started to become worse.

With far less vigor they went in for another strike, this time no clash was heard and instead a violent thud as they both crashed into each other and the sound of a sword piercing trough flesh accompanied by a groan.Blood was dripping from both blades as both Shinigami fell backwards and landed with a heavy thud.

Shin closed his eyes and drifted off.The next instance he was in another realm.A strong wind was blowing accompanied by an intense whistling of the winds.The wind felt as pleasant as being worked over by a sand belt, this wasn't the only thing that was unpleasant here.It was cold, very cold and his breath was visible in this realm.The scenery was unclear to him, it seemed to shift every now and then but what it exactly was he couldn't make out.All that he could make out was dark clouded sky with purple tints.

Behind a presence appeared, but as he turned to face it he couldn't make out it's true form, like the environment it shifted continuously. *"Whatever did I do to deserve an owner like you?*"The form sighed, Shin could've sworn he heard him facepalm.*"Zanjutsu alone won't get you there."*The form stretched out what appeared to be it's arm and pointed at something behind Shin.The brownhaired Shinigami turned around and out of nowhere there was a floating white Captain's robe.If he could've seen it from behind he would've seen the symbol of the eleventh division.

*"You're too slow, and your stamina is still lacking....and your Kido........Don't even get me started on that."*The form started to dissipate.*"Work harder dammit, all my existences deserve better then this"*After it left the realm and left Shin wondering what the hell he meant, especially that last part didn't make sense.

Shin felt himself being pulled out of the realm as well and the next moment everything was black, and painful.He opened his eyes and had to squint as the light suddenly felt so intense now.He was being helped up by a couple of Eleventh division Shinigami while they carried the body of Kyo away.Ikkaku walked up to him and said."You made it in kid, just barely, work hard if you want to make it past a week."Before walking away with his entourage.

A few minutes ago, ending of the battle.​
Shin and Kyo were on their last legs and and were going for the last strike, Ky slashed downwards while Shine stabbed.Kyo had both hands on blade but Shin did something risky, he placed the blade on his right hand while his dominant hand the bottom hand of Kyo.The attack cut into his shoulder but wasn't too deep since his strong hand kept him from doing so, at the same time Kyo was defenseless and the katana pierced him trough the chest, as the blade went in he groaned out in pain before  it damaged his longs and caused him to cough up blood.They both fell down, Shin completely spent and Kyo....Not as lucky.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

Kazuma had sat with Suzume for over an hour, helping her through her grief. She talked on and on about what a great guy Garret had been, Garret was so strong, Garret was so funny, Garret was so understanding, Garret was this and that and the other. 

Kazuma just got tired of it, _GARRET MIGHT AS WELL BE THE FUCKING KING OF SOUL SOCIETY!!_ he had thought with fury but as far as Kazuma was concerned Garret wasn't anything but a boarish, bullying, selfish, twat, but he had kept all of this buried deep down inside and simply smiled at Suzume and offered her his shoulder to cry on at all the right moments. 

Eventually Kazuma had walked Suzume home what with classes being canceled, _"Suzume....I know that Garret's family was pretty poor. I heard that they came from one of the outer districts of Rukongai. Well anyway, just tell his parents that if they need any help with the funeral proceedings, I think that I can get my mother to help them,"_ Kazuma had told her. At these words Suzume had smiled gratefully at Kazuma and hugged him tightly. Kazuma had never felt like such a scumbag in his entire life then at that moment, why even a Hollow couldn't sink so low, at least they reacted on instinct and really didn't have a choice. _But me what's my excuse_ he had thought to himself.    

Now Kazuma stands in a one of the training rooms of the Academy with a wooden bokken in his hands squaring off with another student, he really doesn't know his name, all he knows that the guy is relatively new.  Both students clash weapons, moving back and forth, probing each others defenses but as Kazuma looks at his sparring partner all he can see is Garret's face grinning at him. That goddamn arrogant, sneering face. 

Kazuma suddenly barrels at his opponent with full force, swinging with reckless abandon. He batters away at his opponents defense as if chopping away at a tree and bellows in anger. *SNAP!* Kazuma shatters his opponents Bokken into splinters from the raw force of his strikes but he doesn't stop. Instead he continues to batter away at the defenseless student. 

"How do you like that!?" Kazuma asks Garret even though he knows the student is not Garret all he can see is him, "Who's the better man now huh!?!?" he shouts but then Garret's face disappears and in its place is the new student that he had challenged to a friendly sparring match. Kazuma freezes and the student wipes  a trickle of blood from his forehead and glares up at Kazuma, "Are you crazy or somethin' man!?" What the hells the matter with ya!!?" he hollers. 

Kazuma drops his Bokken and starts to hyperventilate, "I....I thought that you were..." but Kazuma catches his slip in time, "I mean, I'm sorry, I uh, I just got carried away is all," he mumbles apologetically towards the student and offers him his hand, "Fuck you pickin' on a new guy!" yells the student and he slaps away Kazuma's hand. He gets up and stomps out of the room.  

Kazuma leans his back against the padded wall of the training room and slides to a sitting position. Wondering if it will always be like this from now on.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 5, 2009)

Ynez roared loudly as she fired a cero at a Gillian infront of her. Gillians had low intellect and always travelled in groups, so Ynez would find a group and join in temporarily and eat them one by one till there was none left.

As her cero hit the Gillians head dead on, it fell with a loud thump. Ynez bent down, her large body bending towards the fallen Gillian while taking a large bite. This was her 6th Gillian that she has eaten from a large group of approximately 30 Gillians. She could feel her body about to change again. Another evolution was close. An evolution towards Adjuchas. One step closer to Vasto Lorde, and the Espada.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2009)

"What was that about?" Akira's blade asks him as he walks off. "Two hundred years ago, Do you remember the Shinigami Aizen?" He asks his sword. "Sure." She responds. "He delved deeper into things. And it only created pain. I don't want to see that happen with her." He ducked under a tree branch and kept walking. "Obsession leads us down a dangerous road. This is simply a fact of the universe."

In truth, Akira experienced this himself. The path obsession leads one down. It was the path that lead to him being what he is now. He obsessed over his grandfathers death. He trusted no one, Who could ever be like his grandfather? He became paranoid, What if they want to kill me? He couldn't form friendships, What if they hate me? His obsession over these questions had ruined the last two hundred years of his life. He didn't want to see this happen to anyone else. Espcially not the first true friend he has ever had.

"Then why not tell her." The blade asked. "I.. Just have to hope she understands what i mean." He sighed. "Sometimes, you don't understand until you experience it... But, I hope she understands before..." He can see the Acedemy and his dorm. "I must be..." His vision begins to blur, Something feels wrong with him. "S....S..." He falls to his knees and then to the ground.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

Continued feasting, continued devouring. Gillian clumped together naturally, and no mindless Gillian would resist the call of a self-aware Menos, a being which could lead their souls to a higher state.

But the lack of challenge was beginning to frustrate Rahs, and even as he devoured more of the mindless beasts, he began to drift away, searching for the Reiatsu scent of another intelligent Gillian. Surely they would be the best meal, surely.

The Gillian Rahs met, soon enough, must have had the same idea. With no reservations, both opened their mouths wide and unleashed the red light of a Cero. Mindless Gillian swarmed around both, forcing them to tear them apart to close the gap between them.

When Rahs and the Hollow were close enough, they locked hands, each attempting to overpower the other. Explosions from colliding Ceros were common, and Rahs felt his Reiatsu begin to slip. But as this happened, all the Gillian chose him as the superior, and fired upon his opponent. Lashing out at the stunned and horribly injured beast, Rahs tore out its throat, and began to absorb the Reiatsu that poured forth, as the Gillian tribe screamed their approval.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 5, 2009)

In Hueco Mundo​
The clown Hollow had encountered a pack of Adjuucha class hollows, though if you could call it that.It was nothing more then common slavery, a fate as terrible as his life had been as an human, though he eventually accepted his imprisonment even after he discovered away to exit his cage but as evil as he might've been he didn't wish such a fate on anyone and so he stepped in.

There were a total of four Adjuucha class Hollows, three females one male.The left most was a Liger and walked on four legs like one, though there were quite a number of mouths on her.There were two mouths on her face, one below the others and several more fanged ones were spread all over her body.Other then that her two tails stood out.

On the right was a Kangaroo Hollow,  though she was quite large and even much taller then the Clown who was already over 2 meters in height.This Hollow had large boxing glove like hands and had many scars across her body.

In the middle was the largest of the group and the only male.It was a bear Hollow that was walking on all fours.It has a sort of improvised muzzle on and on top of it sat the 'leader'.IT was a semi anthropomorphic spider.It lowerbody had four legs, the sharp tips embedded in the Bear Hollow and judging by the blood running down from those wounds this was paining the Bear.The Spider had four arms on her upperbody, two of them were holding a web like chain that was wrapped around the Bear's face and was using it to ride the bear like this while her two other hands each had a web chain like that attached to the neck of one of the other two Hollows.

*"My My, another pet my collection?"*

With Shin​
He had been taken off to the eleventh division, where he was to recover.After being patched up by a 4th division medic he had been taken to the barracks that he would call his home from now one.there were five others in this one and all of them were rookies like Shin, though four of them had been accepted after graduation and therefor didn't have to fight that life or death battle Shin had to fight earlier and the other had been transferred to this division.

He was lying in his bed and as he opened one eye he could see all of then swarming around his bed.*"So this is the guy that replaced Kyo huh?"* *"Huh?!" **"Huh!?!"*
The odd thing was that one spoke, and the others just repeated the Huh, though each one louder then the one before.

"Ah how cute, you have to feel how soft his cheeks are."A darkhaired and tall woman spoke up as she pinched his cheeks rather hard."Soft like a baby's."

"Kaori, behave yourself."An annoyed blue haired female spoke up, she was wearing glasses and seemed to be the most responsible of the group.
"Welcome Shin Yagami, allow me to introduce you to."she pointed at this Kaori and said."This amazon is Kaori Kanzaki, those three are the Ha-ha brothers."She pointed each one out."Kazuki, Koji and Shozo."And then she finally introduced herself."And I'm Sakurako Amimaya, formerly in the sixth division."


"Uhm, hello I guess."Shin replied as he was starting to get uncomfortable from all these eyes staring at him."Alright rest up now, since you belong to the rookie squad of the eleventh division the captain has a  lot of errands for you to run."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

"So you didn't know Garret very well then ?" asks a Shinigami who sits behind a desk, staring intently at Kazuma.  Another Shingami stands  stands off to the side with his arms crossed. They are both from the investigative division of the Gotei 13. Kazuma sits across from them in an uncomfortable wooden chair, he shifts ihimself and crosses his legs...

"Nope we rarely spoke at all to be quite honest," replies Kazuma, his sunglasses shrouding his eyes and reflecting the light of the room. "Could you please remove your sunglasses Mister Shiranui?" asks the Shinigami who stands off to the side in a brisk tone. 

Kazuma stares at the man wordlessly for several seconds then speaks, "Yeah sure no problem," he casually removes his glasses and folds them into a pocket within his robes. Kazuma looks back at the man with his hazel eyes, "Is that better?" he asks him. The Shinigami nods.  

"So tell me Mister Shiranui when was the last time that you saw Garret?" asks the seated Shinigami. Kazuma narrows his eyes thoughtfully and seems to think this question over, "Hmmm....hard to say you know. I think that I might have bumped into him while leaving Kido class but I can't be too sure," replies Kazuma.  

The Shinigami nods and stares back at his standing partner, "Is it true that you had words with Garret two days ago in the dojo?" he asks Kazuma. _How does he know that?_ thinks Kazuma inwardly, _just how the fuck would he know that?_ 

Kazuma shakes his head, "Well I don't know if you would call it words. We were having a friendly sparring session and I guess we both got carried away...but that kind of stuff happens all the time really," answers Kazuma casually.  

The Shinigami nods at Kazuma's answer, "Where were you last night Mister Shiranui?" Kazuma stares back at the Shinigami trying to gauge just where this conversation is going.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 5, 2009)

"I guess all I don is be greatful that I even got into the academy to begin with, I was kinda lucky, as always."Marco said he looked at the crystal clear sparkling water infront of him. His reflection was clear to see until it was distorted by a wave of ripples. He leaned back waiting for a bite and looked up towards the sky. 

_If their is a disadvantage to being a spirit, it's the fact that you dont have to eat._ This is how he mostly spent his 'free' time, he only trained every so often since their was very little to learn from himself. Although he could always try and develop his skills in using spells but it wasn't excatly something he was interested in much.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

"Is this an interrogation or a simple interview?" Kazuma asks the two Shinigami. 

The seated Shinigami seems to find Kazuma's statement funny and smirks, "I don't know you tell me?" he asks turning the tables on Kazuma, "You still haven't answered my question Mister Shiranui...where were you last night?" he asks. 

Now at this moment we have two Kazuma's. There is the Kazuma who just wishes to relieve himself of this incredible guilt and tell the truth, he wants to scream out, _"YES I DID IT! But it was self defense. I never meant to kill him! Yes he was a bastard and a selfish prick but I never meant to do it I swear!"_ 

Then the two Shingami would nod and thank Kazuma for his truthfulness, they would say, _"That's much better Mister Shiranui, honesty is always the best policy as they say. Don't worry kid you're not the first fellow in Soul Society to fight a duel to the death over a girl...in fact its the oldest story in the book!"_ Afterwards Kazuma would serve his punishment and return to his normal life again. 

But then the other Kazuma, the one who desires Suzume, the one who has coveted that woman since he first entered the academy rages in his mind, _"WHAT WOULD SHE THINK YOU IDIOT!"_ this Kazuma screams, _"She'd never forgive you! You didn't kill that son of a bitch just to puss out at the last minute and waste your shot with her!"   _ 

Which Kazuma will win? 

Back in the office both these scenarios play out in Kazuma's mind in a tug of war for dominance. Kazuma sighs, "Alright, alright I was only defensive because I was embarrassed to admit it but...." Kazuma shakes his head in embarrassment, "My stupid little sister had caught me in a silly binding spell and I layed the whole night in the backyard frozen like a statue," he looks red faced at the two Shinigami, "Could you imagine how humiliating that is? Someone like me who's on the verge of graduating, getting caught like that by your kid sister who hasn't even entered the Academy yet!"

The seated Shinigami just stares at Kazuma silently for what seems like an eternity to Kazuma, then suddenly he guffaws, "Well now that is embarrassing!" he laughs and his partner chuckles a bit and shakes his head. He gets to his feet and nods at Kazuma, "Don't worry your secret is safe with me. You can go now," he says pointing towards the door. 

Kazuma nods sheepishly and rubs the back of his head, "Hehe...geez thanks I really appreciate it," Kazuma gets up and walks calmly out the door. It isn't until he rounds the next corner that he slumps against the wall in a nervous sweat.

Back in the office, the Shinigami looks at his partner, "So what do you think? he asks him. 

"Heh, I think that he's lying through his teeth but he's a noble and we can't press the issue without permission from the Central 46 and do you really want to go through all that trouble and paperwork over a poor kid from the slums of Rukongai who was found dead in an alleyway?" he asks. 

"No I guess not," replies the other Shinigami with a sigh, "But still someone needs to watch that kid carefully."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 5, 2009)

The Gillian turns and lumbers forward as well. Everything else is a blur to the two as they near one another.  The trees around them quake as they clash. Hands grip as the struggle to prove dominance starts to play into the picture. The other Gillian realizes he isn’t going to over power this Hollow. In response to this revelation it rears it’s head back the lunges it forward with a snap of  the teeth it tries to tear a chunk out of Reno. Instinctively Reno rolls his head to the side avoiding the attack. But the other Hollow isn’t deterred as  it violently continues the attack with it’s assault. Reno is forced on the defensive as he rolls his head and shoulders from the biting attacks. With a defining roar Reno pushes toward the Hollow with his grasped hands. The Gillian stumbles back from the force giving Reno the time he needed to counter. With a heavy pull he brings the Gillian back toward him as he flings his head forward. With a sensational CRACK Reno head butts the beast. The opposing Gillian releases his grip as it stumbles back. With a furious right Reno knocks the giant to the ground. 

It bounces hard off the forest ground a rolls to the side as Reno closes the gap between the two. Reno lands a side splitting left kick to the Gillian’s ribs forcing it to roll several meters away. The blood pours from it’s side as comes to a stop. Reno begins to lumber toward the giant but the speed he lost turning into this behemoth  was great. The other Gillian was already on it’s feet before Reno made it over to it. It swipes out with it’s claws but Reno was already two more moves a head of the beast as he swats the claw away with his own clawed hand. At the same time Reno again kicks. The blow lands securely in the beast’s center forcing it to double over. Reno’s tongue seemed like it had a mind of it’s own as it again rockets out. It wraps securely around the neck of the Gillian and constricts. The Gillian falls to it’s knees as it’s claws struggle at the tongue trying to force the grasp to loosen. But it is far to late fore that as  Reno’s claws tear into it’s shoulders. Like a balloon released from the grasp of a child the head of the beast is severed from it’s body.

Reno’s hands grasp the head as he brings it to his mouth, with a crunch Reno can feel the power coursing through his veins. With two more bites Reno finishes the head and turns to the body that had already slumped to the ground. But he is stopped as a clash near him erupts. His head sharply turns to the right. What he sees is the titanic clash of two Adjuchas class Menos. Every fiber in his being wanted to get involved, but getting involved in a fight like this, he would ultimately come out he loser. But that didn’t mean he couldn’t keep an eye on it. Turning back to the body of his fallen adversary Reno leans down picking it up. Over the slurping, crunching and gulping Reno listened to the battle to his side. The intensity was  like nothing he had ever witnessed. As he finished his meal he realized that the two were more or less evenly matched. That is when he had a marvelously genius idea. As the last of the Gillian slipped past his mask he turns to the fight. It was a bull like Adjuchas versus a tiger like Adjuchas. The battle shook the forest and Reno to his core. But to his delight both were inflicting heavy damage on one another.

With a soft chuckle light smoke white and black vapors begin to pour off his body. Reno’s form becomes blurry as he slowly vanishes from view. As the last of Reno’s spiritual pressure fades the titanic battle comes to a end as the bull Adjuchas comes out the victor, it shakes it’s head as it slowly makes it way to eat it prize. But by this time Reno had already made his way to the scene. He unleashes a powerful Cero from his cover, his attack is on mark as the blast rips through the Hollows lower body. In it’s already weakened state the Adjuchas couldn’t defend and the blow is fatal. Reno’s camouflage disperses as bends down and picks up the remnants of the bull like monster. Biting into it, the power he feels is like nothing he had ever felt before. In a frenzy he gulps it down smacking with delight. Looking over to the tiger like Adjuchas Reno can only think to himself what a lucky day for me. As he picks the body up he cackles with laughter.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

*WHAM!*

Kazuma strikes his Bokken at a padded post with a human sized target on it. There aren't that many students in the Dojo at this time and it suits Kazuma just fine. He doesn't ahev to hide himself as much he can just let loose.

*WHAM!* 

He slams the Bokken again in the same spot of the target. Again he strikes but with even more force.  He repeats the process over and over again, with mechanical precision. Ingraining the sword strike into his very muscle memory. He won't stop until the act is as natural as breathing itself. 

_And this is the move that you used on Garret_ he thinks to himself. *WHAM!* He swings his Bokken around in a fast spinning arc, where his opponents midsection would be. See his guts fall out, just like Garret's, Kazuma imagines. 

_I have to get out of this place, there's too many memories here but to do that I need to become stronger to enter the Gotei 13._ Kazuma knows that there's little chance that they'll accept a candidate who hasn't even manifested his Zanpakuto yet and then he remembers how that girl Erin had shown off her newly manifested Zampukuto to him and it makes him furious. _Such an arrogant little bit_...but Kazuma quickly suppresses these thoughts. _She's a nice girl who was only trying to help_, he thinks rationally and continues on with his training.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2009)

FWAM! A purple fist slams into Isac's shield. "D..Damn.." Isac keeps his arm steadied. "He's... He's really strong." This was his fifth shield. He's been going on the Defensive the entire time. "HAHAHA!" Brikan laughed and began using all the floating fists to slam into Isac's shield. "Hold damn it!" Isac strugled. "That's Enough." Xan could see how worn Isac's boddy was. The sweat dripping from him and the vains popping were key. 

"You can rest for now." Xan smiles. "Thank you." Isac sits down against a wall. "With just these three. I can't win." He sighs and then thinks back. "AH! MY PIN COLLECTION!" He quickly regains his energy and jumps up. "Mitchal! could you please take me to my house! I need something!" Mitchal looks over to Xan. "Ah, If it's important then go." Mitchal nods. "RIGHT!!" He screams. "LETS GO!"


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 5, 2009)

A shinigami growled and dragged himself up from the ground. Malekith staggered back, gaping, as the man stood. He seemed to flit through existences, a strange type of energy forming a body bigger than the body of the shinigami. He recognised the person as an older student, but did not match any name to the face.

Then it attacked him. He dodged, the shini's fists flying past Malekith's face barley missing. Malekith dodged the second blow too and pulled out his bokken. He attacked and feinted, but his oponent charged straight at him and punched him in the face. For a moment he scrunched his eyes up and staggered back upon feeling the force of a kick. He ran backwards and barely missed a third blow.

He began to circle this new, strange, opponent, sending blows at him. Most were connecting, but he was not able to put much force into them. It was effort to keep moving, to keep out of the shini's sights, but he had to hope that peppering blows would wear the opponent down.

His opponent started to retreat and Malekith pressed the attack, hearing his own breath heavy. He would make his opponent sorry. He tried to step-up his attack, increase the onslaught, but he found that he was already going as fast as he could. He gritted his teeth and continue his attack. He would make this stranger pay for attacking him.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2009)

Two days prior- 

Akira was walking home by himself, everyone had spared but he was getting tired. "Guhuhuhu." A deep rascally voice laughs. "Hmm?" Akira turns around, There is nothing but a large footprint in the dirt. "C..Crap." He thought to himself. "Oh. You noticed." Akira drew his blade, "Don't assume i'll be goin down so easy." The hollow laughs. 

"Why are you hiding..." Akira looked around. "Oh? Hiding?" The hollow laughed. "Why not look up." Akira slowly looked up and FWAM! he was knocked away by a tail. "Urgh." He looked up and saw large bird with blue feathers. "GAAHAHAHA!" He lands on the ground and grins. "You wanna fight huh!?" 

Akira grabbed his blade. "Heh, Lemme explain this." The hollow began to transform into a more humanized shape, but was still tall. "I'm going to inject you with my special eggs." It was a females voice. "A.. women?" Akira thinks. "They'll consume your spirit and hatch from within you." She laughs. "You may experience fainting spells."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

"So you're telling me that you want me to pay for this boy's funeral expenses?" Kazuma's mother, the Lady Ayane Shiranui asks him. She looks quite regal in her flowery silk robes and plaited raven black hair. She peers at Kazuma intently with her bright green eyes. 

"Yeah...he was apoor kid from the slums and I just thought that it would be the least that could be done....the way he died it was so tragic," mutters Kazuma.

Ayane looks quizzically at her son, she knows the boys moods very well and they seem usually off kilter, "Is there something else that you want to tell me Kazuma?" she asks him. 

Kazuma shakes his head and smiles at her, "No, I'm just trying to do the right thing is all," he replies.

Ayane nods sympathetically, "Well as long as your mind and your heart are in agreement with your actions then all the rest will fall into place," she tells her son. 

"I hope so," mutters Kazuma, he hugs his mother and walks away to his room, feeling the weight of the world on his shoulders. _Maybe if I could tell someone, it would help ease my guilt_, he thinks to himself......._yeeeeaaah good luck with that_.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

Erin, realising that Akira was not about to wake up, began frantically checking for signs of injury. A nasty red cross was on the left side of his abdomen, and Erin could feel an almost poisonous trace of Reiatsu emitting from it.

"Shit, shit!" Erin could feel a groan of pain inside Akira as she gingerly touched the affected area. She was beginning to panic already, there was something wrong with Akira that she didn't understand, and she was terrified that even trying to move him could result in far more damage.

"What is this, what the hell is this?"

A loud crack of noise from her Zanpaktou shook off Erin's shock, and she realised she had been on the verge of breaking down. Trying to look at this from a calmer viewpoint, she forced herself to breath slowly.

"Okay," Erin placed her hand firmly over the red cross, and began to focus her Reiatsu. "I can do this. The theory is strong. Use my Reiatsu to push and pull that of another." Slowly, as Erin breathed in and out, she let her Reiatus slide back and forth, washing over the mark on Akira's lower chest. After a few moments, she felt a reaction as a tiny string of her Reiatsu passed through the wound, and got caught in Akira's own spiritual essence. Focusing on it, and repeating the breathing procedure, Erin eventually began to swirl Akira's Reiatsu, and could identify the difference between the Reiatsu in his injury and the Reiatsu in his normal body.

Using a surge of her own Reiatsu to freeze the spiritual makeup of the wound, Erin lifted her hand and fell back, laughing despite the dire situation. "Maybe that means I should be Fourth Division," she commented to herself, "If I can pull an emergency trick like that." Her sword gave her a sharp buzz which roughly translated as 'don't get cocky'.

Erin acknowledged it, and tried to wake Akira once more. With the wound in stasis, he shouldn't be affected by it, but there was no guarantee Erin's seal on it would last for long. She had to get him to someone who knew what they were doing.

"Akira, Akira can you hear me?"

A flutter of Akira's eyebrows told Erin he was beginning to come to, and she hauled him up onto her shoulder, and set off towards the academy to find help.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 5, 2009)

In Hueco Mundo​
The Spider Hollow had sent her 'pets' after Maxi but easily sidestepped both of them, not that hard since it was obvious their hearts weren't in it and were merely controlled by the spider.Maxi didn't bother to attack either of the two and instead leaped towards the Spider Hollow.It attempted to free one hand and fire one of her body controlling webs at Maxi but it was too late already.

Maxi grabbed her by the wrist and tacked her from the seat upon the Bear Holllow, the Spider attempted to get her 'pets' to attack Maxi but it was too late already.The clown opened his mouth and fired a Cero from point blank range.What remained of her body was eaten by Maxi and then he turned to face the three remaining Hollows.

The three approached him but instead of attacking him they bowed down, it was only now he realized there were four Hollows, in the pouch of the Kangaroo sat a tiny Kaola Hollow."You saved us from a fate worse then death, we won't resist so you can eat us as well."The Liger Adjuucha said."A part of us has been eaten already by her so we can't evolve anymore."

"What's the point then?"Maxi replied as he started walking away."I doubt I would even gain an strength increase from eating you if you're evolution is already stunted"As he was walking away the started to follow him, almost like lost little puppies."Our lives belong to you, use them as you see fit."

Maxi looked back once more before he continued walking, he wasn't sure what it was with the Hollows but it seemed that a self aware Menos who's evolution was halted lost their ambition and would drift aimlessly around, perhaps accepting the fact that they will eventually regress....If that even was possible.

From this point on he accepted the four as subordinates, forming a pack with them. The kangaroo had an useful healing ability that Maxi made use of it while the Liger and Bear had excellent senses and helped him find his next meal.Over time they actually bonded, Maxi first opened up the Kaola, the only unevolved one of the group and who had a child like mentality.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

The sands of Hueco Mundo hid the stone floor beneath them, but the floor was only a thin sheet in reality. Hundreds upon thousands of massive pillars held the floor, and the weight of the sand, creating the upper desert world and the lower caverns. The weakest Hollow and Strongest Adjuchas wandered the sands, while feeding Hollow and Gillian remained in the caverns always.

Despite his huge size, Rahs had actually scaled one of the pillars, and with the red light of a Cero, blasted open a hole in the ceiling. Forcing the sand aside, his head popped up in the middle of the desert. Rearranging how he appeared, Rahs opened his mouth wide and sunk slightly below the sand, a perfect trap. Gillian as a whole had grown tiring, he was beginning to desire a sweeter meal.

Even if it was an Adjuchas, a superior Hollow, if Rahs closed his jaws properly around it, he would crush it.

Smaller Hollow ran over the trap he had set, but he ignored them. It would take time, but it would come to him. His meal was out there. The meal he needed most.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 6, 2009)

As the group of Gillian roamed the desert plains, Ynez noticed another self-aware Gillian. It was walking around by itself, an easy target for her to take down.

As the lone Gillian came closer towards the group, it charged up a Cero. The other Gillian's started roaring in fear. In return, Ynez too charged her Cero.

*BOOOOOOMMMM!!!!* The two Cero's clashed with each other. The force of the explosion blew away some Hollows that were in the area. The sand was blown upwards, covering the field of vision.

As soo as the sand went down, Ynez and the other self-aware Gillian charged towards each other. Their arm's pushing against each other whilst letting out a roar. Both of them were almost equally matched with Ynez being slightly stronger, managed to push the other Gillian. Being large and bulky, the Gillian was struggling to get up as it knew that he was open towards attack.

The other Gillians who were watching acknowledged Ynez as the leader as they moved towards the beaten Gillian. As the charged their Cero, Ynez took a bite off the fallen Gillian.

In seconds, the body was disintegrated. Only a fraction of the mask was whats left of the self aware Gillian. The group of Gillian now faced Ynez and bowed , as if willing to be eaten by her. One by one, Ynez took a bite of each of the Gillians which at that moment ceased to evolve.

Ynez could feel her evolution coming, it was so close.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2009)

The memories flow back into Akira's mind. "GUAH!!!!" The bird hollow stabbed his chest with it's wings... She put an egg in his chest.. If it hatches, he'll die.. But, What is this current sensation. He feels like he's moving but everything is black. "hold on Akira!!" A voice shouts. But it's not his blades. Who is it, Who's calling to him.

He struggles to open his eyes. His eyebrows move up and down in quick bursts, his eyelids blink tremble. Soon, however, He finds the strength to open his eyes. There is someone holding onto him. "Ah." Akira thinks. "It's Erin." But soon, He quickly wonders how long had he been passed out?! "No.. Nows not the time for that." He coughs. 

"I've got to find that hollow." He let's go of Erin and grabs his chest, then stubbernly begins to walk back to the forest. He knows a little bit about hollows. One thing is, Most hollows need to be near the area thier power is effecting. If the egg is inside, Then the hollow will definatly be close. She wants to see her egg hatch. And she must be close for the ability to continue to feed on him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 6, 2009)

"Woah," Erin gasped slightly as Akira pushed her aside, trudging determinedly back the way he had come. "Akira, what are you doing?" She demands, reaching out to grab him by the shoulder, "Whatever's going on, you are not in a healthy state right now. We've got to go and get you checked out as soon as possible."


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

Tylos was confused. He had just woken up from death and found himself deep in combat with another shinigami student. He was small but fast and Tylos could only retreat. Still, his movements were repetitive and his blows were not too strong, although each one was more painful.

He had been backing off. Time to put an end to this he decided, stepping forward into the arc of his opponents movement and punching forward. Both the force he put into the punch and the momentum of the fast movement meant the blow connected so hard it lifted his attacker off of his feet.

The smaller man was tough though, springing back to his feet. Tylos flew at him again, and attacked with his feet and fists, using the latter to get him to dodge into the former. He felt himself smiling-his opponent's speed could be used against him. Whatever was going on, Tylos could easily beat it out of him.

His opponent began to use the longer range a bokken afforded him to keep Tylos on his toes. The pounding he had received earlier was worse than he could have guessed and his whole upper torso was aching. He had no idea if his attacks hurt him more than this other fighter. He parried the practice sword with an arm and stepped in. He landed a punch right on the nose, causing the smaller man to stagger backwards.

Did he have any energy for kidou? Tylos was not sure. He felt weirdly revatilised after that strange procession of dreams. That was what they must have been, of course, dreams.

The swordsman tried to run past him, trying to get away to use his speed again, but Tylos saw him and sent staggering with a well placed elbow. He could taste victory.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2009)

Mortis awoke from his deep slumber, sensing a huge mass of hollows nearby the deep, dark chasm in which he hid. He had failed in searching for his precious wheat-scented hollows, and decided to sleep for a while until something delicious came by.

"What a delicious scent this is!" The hollow proclaims. 

He gently floats out of the chasm, and sees a group of gillians following around a menos. 

"So that's where the scent came from." Mortis floats peacefully towards the battle, making sure to stay as far away from it as possible. The hollow watched as a fight ensued between the menos and another sentient hollow. Mortis always wondered why his appearance was very human in comparison to others of his kind. Though his humanoid appearance has been useful in convincing arrancar he was one of their kind, keeping him safe from them.

Mortis senses a great shift in the scent of the leader hollow. This only meant one thing for him.
"Ah, evolution. I must see this, the birth of a new flavor! " Mortis continues to hover around the skies, waiting expectantly for the hollow to evolve.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

Malekith was in trouble. His opponent was slower but seemed to be able to match him without any sort of weapon. As much has he would have liked to think that this meant the advantage was to him, his opponent was more resilient, and, though it galled him to admit it, more intelligent. Head on there would only be one victor.

He tried to use his bokken to keep his opponent at bay-with his superior speed it was slowly working. As long as he did not find himself sandwiched between a wall and this shinigami then he would be out of the frying pan, at the very least. All he could do was grit his teeth and hope that there was no fire.

His head felt like it was going to explode. He had taken a good few hits and the first especially sent him reeling. No chance of reading the enemy's movement with the pain eating at his concentration. He was thrusting and dancing wildly, whilst his opponent, scarily, seemed relaxed.

Losing his temper, he stepped forward, dodged an attack, and swung with all his might downwards. His opponent deflected his practice sword with a forearm and planned a kick in Malekith’s stomach. Malekith staggered back and realised that the other shinigami had paused, clutching at the forearm he had struck. Now was his chance. Tensing every muscle to go as fast as he could, Malekith turned and ran.

“Disintegrate, black dog of Rondaniini. Look upon your burning soul and sever your throat: Bakudou #9 – Geki!” Red light shrouded him and he fell, unable to move.

His opponent regarded him for a moment, lowering his hands from the positions of the seals. For a moment there was only shared confusion, as if neither knew what was going on. When the other had attacked him he had seemed like an animal of some kind, with weird yellow energy running through him. Now he just looked like a confused academy student.

His opponent seemed to make a decision. He turned and ran. Malekith, still prone on the ground under the grasp of his demon arts, sighed. It could have been worse. He could have been murdered.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

Kazuma points his right index and middle finger at a straw dummy. He molds his Reiatsu in his minds eye and funnels the energy from the core of his body straight into his arm and guides it to the tips of his fingers...

*"Bakudo 4: Hainawa!"* he intones with authority. A glimmering rope of energy blasts out of his index and middle fingers, the Reiatsu made manifest by Kazuma's willpower and concentration. He directs the path of the energy rope causing it to coil tightly around the straw dummy. 

Simultaneously as the energy rope binds the dummy, Kazuma draws his Asauchi and in one fluid movement charges at his imagined foe. As he moves in for the kill he never loses sight of his target and he imagines himself in a tunnel, flying at the dummy, _its just you and me_ he thinks.   

Kazuma swings his blade around in a spinning arc gaining maximum torque from his legs and funneling it up into his arms, putting his entire body into the strike. He slashes his blade cleanly through the dummy's neck and before the head even  bounces to the floor, Kazuma resheathes his Asauchi and bows towards the dummy, his Bakudo restraint immediately dissipates. 

Kazuma looks down at the dummy's head and smirks, he kneels down and picks it up, just staring at it intently. "Hmm...a broken nose here," he imagines he has a pencil in has hand and draws imaginary lines across the dummy's blank face, "A fat lip there, add a dumb crossed eyed, vacant stare and you've got Garret," he mutters quietly to himself. 

"Hey Kazuma" replies a female voice behind him. Kazuma is already familiar with that voice by now, he hears it in his dreams all the time, "Hey Suzume," he responds without turning his back. 

"Do you have time to talk?" she asks him awkwardly. Kazuma still has his back turned to her and he narrows his eyes. _Talk about what?_ he thinks inwardly, _talk about what a great guy Garret was and hear you moan and cry about him again? What about me what about my guilt huh? Or are you too thickheaded too see it?
_
Kazuma turns around and smiles at Susume cheerfully, "Aw you know that you don't need to ask me that Suzume. I'm here whenever you need me," he replies sympathetically. 

Suzume smiles back at Kazuma, "I'm glad that I have a friend like you Kazuma," she says, "Since Garret died everyone else just treats me like I'm this fragile thing, as if I might break down at any moment....but you....you just let me be me, you know? I know it sounds weird," she mutters.   

Kazuma doesn't know quite how to respond to this. He looks down at the dummy head and sees Garret's face plastered on it. Kazuma shudders and quickly tosses the dummy head to the floor and walks towards Suzume, "I can relate Suzume trust me. C'mon lets go talk."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

_Will these damn fish bite already? They sure are getting smarter or is it just that their are very few in this river now?_Marco continued to think to himself, he considered heading over to the Academy to see if anything important was happening soon or if he could find an oppent to spar with. Then it occured to him that sometime in the future he may get the chance to fight some strong hollows, one in perticular he wished to fight although it would likly be quite sometime before he even had a chance. Of course that was if it was still alive at that time, most unlikly considering how meny Hollows where defeated each week. On avarage.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

As Tylos entered the gym he saw two vaguely familiar figures-Kazuma and a girl. Suzume? He continued on until he reached the more heavily populated section, students, all lost in their own worlds, fighting against practice dummies. He felt fully fine, despite the pains of the earlier scrap still nagging at him. He wondered why that smaller student had attacked him. No matter now anyway.

The bad dreams of earlier reached at him. They had been horrible things, but no more than a result of the trauma of day before? They felt scarily real-he put his hand under his shirt and placed his palm over the centre of his chest. No hole. There was no chance that the sensation of the blade ripping through him, no matter how agonisingly real it had seemed, actually had happened.

He did not feel like using his bokken today-recently, using his fists had served him better in combat. He lined up with a free dummy and began to reign blows down it, not sure if what he was doing would help him in battle. Still, felt good to get rid of some of the attention.

After he had given himself a physical work out he would try and look at the demonic arts. There was a thrill induced in the fact that he could use powers beyond his own physical capabilities.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

_Well no fishing biting today so may as well go train. I'll never get into a good status if I just sit around all day fish._Marco finally thought he pushed himself up so he was leaning aginste the wall before making his way towards the gym.

Upon arriving he looked at the dummy's, he disliked training on something that never would attack back with a stronger blow then his own. In general he liked fighting stronger oppents but at the same time he would dislike fighting oppents that where a great deal stronger. "Meh, things seem rafer boring today. Dummy's give so little real fighting experiance their a waste of energy and time." He leaned aginste a wall which he could often be found at.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

When Suzume meant that she wanted "to talk" Kazuma didn't think that it also meant getting heavily bruised in the process. Suzume had directed Kazuma over to a stall of wooden Bokken. 

"I need to let off some steam, ya know" she mutters as she tosses a Bokken at Kazuma and grabs her own. 

Kazuma nods, "Yeah I know the feeling," he replies. "Tell your mom thanks for paying for Garret's Funeral arrangements," Suzume says as she takes a defensive stance. Even though her strength lays in the healing arts, she is still a capable sword user. _Didn't she say that her idol is Captain Unohana?__...yeah she did say that come to think of it_, thinks Kazuma.  

Kazuma stands in front of Suzume and twirls his Bokken around in his right hand, "No problem, its the least I could do to help," he replies and then realizes just how much his statement could be misconstrued given his secret, "Uhhh...Suzume are you sure that you ready for this?" he asks her holding up his Bokken. 

Suzume rolls her eyes at Kazuma, "Oh don't you start treating me with kid gloves too now," she says in a slightly annoyed tone. Suddenly she charges at Kazuma and slashes at his midsection. Kazuma stands his ground and tilts his Bokken downward blocking the strike, "Okay no kid gloves..." Kazuma tells Suzume with a grin. He knocks back her Bokken with a flick of his wrists and stabs forward at her chest. Suzume slaps away Kazuma's Bokken and side steps to the right twirling around Kazuma like a ballerina, cutting at his exposed right flank.  

_Wow, when Suzume said that she wanted to let off some steam she certainly wasn't kidding,_ thinks Kazuma. He spins his wooden Bokken to the right and deflects the attack, putting as much force into the deflection as possible. It works and the force knocks the much lighter and shorter Suzume (she's about 5 foot 6 while he's six feet even) off balance. Now Kazuma presses his advantage and slashes rapidly at the girl putting her on the backstep. Suzume pumps her arms furiously as she blocks Kazuma's rapid fire strike then suddenly she change levels and ducks down spinning her right leg around in a wide arcing foot sweep. 

Kazuma grins as he leaps over her sweep attack and he brings his Bokken down over her head in a vertical slash, this is getting interesting, he thinks but he hits nothing but the floor as Suzume rolls away to the side. She laughs as she leaps to her feet and points her right hand at Kazuma. He quickly realizes what her new tactic is, _she's gonna...._
*
"Hado 1: Sho!"* she commands. _Use Kido..._ finishes Kazuma. Suddenly Kazuma feels an invisible burst of pressure hit his midsection and he stumbles onto his back. As he tries to leap back to his feet Suzume tackles him and pins him to the ground with her Bokken pressed against his neck. She pants heavily and grins at Kazuma, "Do you yield?" she asks him. 

Kazuma chuckles, "Do I have a choice?" he asks her. Suzume laughs and gets to her feet and offers Kazuma her hand. Kazuma take her hand and climbs to his feet, "No fair. You didn't tell me that Kido was allowed," he teases her, for the first time since this whole ordeal began Kazuma finally feels like himself. 

Suzume taps Kazuma on the right shoulder, "Aw don't be a sore loser," she replies playfully then she sighs, "Thanks Kazuma, I really needed a distraction," and she hugs him. At that moment Kazuma feels like all the grief and pain of the last few days was worth enduring just for this one little hug.

"Talk to ya later huh," Suzume says as she walks away and waves at him. "Uhh...yeah later," Kazuma responds, just standing in the Dojo as if in a daze.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

Tylos was bored with the dummy. He knew he should persevere, it had only been a couple of minutes, but he was losing interest fast. He looked back over his shoulder and saw Kazuma standing, looking almost as if he was lost. There might be a sparring opportunity in this. Tylos was in high spirits, and started to walk towards him.

"Kazuma! In need of a sparring partner by any chance?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

"Kazuma! In need of a sparring partner by any chance?"

At first Kazuma doesn't hear Tylos' voice, its like a vague echo in his ear. He keeps replaying his moment with Suzume over and over again in his mind. _Maybe things will turn out alright afterall_ he muses. 

Then he looks around with a dumb and confused expression and sees a student walk towards, "Huh...oh hey Tylos," Kazuma replies, he knew Tylos only very little but had bumped into in the past from time to time. 

"Huh...spar? Yeah okay...I just got my ass kicked anyway. Another beating won't matter much I guess," he says with a laugh.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

Marco simply watched Kamzuma and Tylos, although Tylos did seem to be much more experianced then himself. He didn't know ethire of them but was very intent on at least making some freinds or learn to know more people in the academy or even above. He continued to watch with a keen eye, his glasses fell down again hitting the floor and he thought as his vision blurred. _Damn... Why the hell do they keep doing that?!_. Normally he wouldn't get annoyed or stressed but with them falling almost ten times a day it was beginning to get to him. He knelt down and tried to feel for them hoping to find them quickly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

Kazuma sees a student wearing glasses whom he doesn't recognize watch he and Tylos intently, almost nervously. The the students glasses tip to the floor and the student crouches down to find them. 

Kazuma walks towards the fellow and picks up his glasses and hands them to him, "Here you go," says Kazuma, "I hate it when my sunglasses do that as well," Kazuma says as he shifts his Sunglasses over his nose. 

"Us four eyes have to stick together you know," chuckles Kazuma, "Name's Kazuma by the way."


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

Tylos nodded, trying to remember if he had seen his classmate fight before. Nothing struck out from his memories. Except maybe...

He turned as he heard something.

Kazuma walks towards the fellow and picks up his glasses and hands them to him, "Here you go," says Kazuma, "I hate it when my sunglasses do that as well," Kazuma says as he shifts his Sunglasses over his nose.

"Us four eyes have to stick together you know," chuckles Kazuma, "Name's Kazuma by the way."

"Tylos Melkit," Tylos tries to remember if the newcomer was a face that rang a bell. Part of his class maybe? Probably, he vaguely recognised the face. He stuck out a hand for the newcomer, in a strange show of formality. "Have I met you before?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

Marco looked up hearing...

"Here you go," and the words "I hate it when my sunglasses do that as well,".

He could still barely see but manage to make out the fellow students hand reaching out with his glasses, he stoud up stirght and took them and said, "Thanks." He smirked slightly at the 'four eyes' comment. After putting them back on his vision returned to normal and he looked at the two that stoud before him.

"My name?"Marco asked breifly he thought for a few seconds before replying, "Kura, Marco. I'm a new to the academy, well pritty new anyway only been here for a few weeks." _These guys seem pritty strong, well most are here compared to me. I will just have to catch up to them and make some freinds._

((Family name comes first in formal introductions right? Or am I mistake.))


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

"My name?"Marco asked breifly he thought for a few seconds before replying, "Kura, Marco. I'm a new to the academy, well pritty new anyway only been here for a few weeks."

Kazuma looks at Marco, "Hey man I already got my ass kicked twice today. You wanna help me with this guy?" he asks him, "That is if Tylos doesn't mind of course?" he asks with a sly grin.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

" Actually," the words tumbled out before he knew they were coming, "I used to spar with two of my friends at once, I reckon that could be a good challenge."

He regretted it instantly, knowing how arrogant he must seem. Still, he was in an arrogant mood. Guess a good beating would kick it out of him.

"To even things up, mind if I use kido? I know we generally shouldn't in the practice dojos, but we probably shouldn't do a spar with more than two fighters too. Also I'm going to use hakuda-it's what I've been practicing more recently. Every time I pick up the sword it tends to go badly." Marco had not even agreed yet, and already he was attaching conditions. It was not sure whether he was embarrassing himself or making a good impression.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

Marco looked at him and said, "Er... sure why not. To be frank with you, I couldn't care less what you used, at the end of the day it should allow me to learn a thing or two from much stronger competitors such as yourselves." He looked upto them in a way, this was due to the fact that they clearly would be stronger then him in Spirtual pressure and likly in everything else too.

"Can I just say however, please dont take it easy on me just because i'm relatively new here."Marco stated, he already had some knowledge of how to use close combat weapons due to his training in previous Dojo's but yet again, none would compare to the level of a Shinigami's.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

Kazuma nods at Tylos acceptance of a two on one match, "Kido eh?" he says with a chuckle, remembering how Suzume knocked him on his ass with that simple Hado spell, "Yeah sure why not...I have no objection to Hakuda either, I could use the practice anyway," he replies.

Kazuma kneels down and grabs his Bokken off the floor which Suzume had knocked out of his hands in their prior sparring session. Then he walks towards a rack of wooden Bokken and grabs one, tossing it towards Marco, "Here ya go!" 

In his mind he tries to remember how Tylos had fought Shin that day, and he points his Bokken at Tylos, "I remember your duel with Shin, it was quite a showing and you've probably gotten stronger huh?" he asks Tylos.

_This should be pretty interesting..._


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

"I remember your duel with Shin, it was quite a showing and you've probably gotten stronger huh?" he asks Tylos.

Tylos paused. Painful memories of his defeat at the hand of the Shin were probably forgivable considering he was against a zanjutsu specialist, but still...

"Yeah, I hope I am stronger at any rate," Tylos said. "You were with that group that fought the hollows weren't you?"

He nodded to Marco, "You are new to this whole duelling thing? No worries, I'll hold nothing back" Not that I can afford to...

They were in a dojo already. He backed off to the end of the mat opposite the other two and took what he hoped was a decent fighting stance. Here we go then.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

"You were with that group that fought the hollows weren't you?" asked Tylos. 

Kazuma nods, "Yeah and I didn't very much," he replies. Kazuma tightens his grip around his Bokken and takes a defensive stance, narrowing his eyes at Tylos. He feels the same kind of adrenaline that he felt when he fought Garret during that blasted night. _Relax!_thinks Kazuma to himself, _this is different its only practice. This guy isn't trying to kill you._ 

Kazuma takes a deep breath and looks over at Marco, "I'll take his right flank and you take the left," and he doesn't even wait for Marco to respond. Kazuma dashes at Tylos right side and feints a horizontal strike at the mans head but changes levels at the last moment and crouches down slashing at Tylos midsection. Kazuma presses forward trying to push Tylos off balance so that Marcos can find an opening.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

Marco caught the Bokken in his right hand and looked at it thinking, _Been quite sometime using something that I can relate to a real weapon, I'm glad I was scouted out and managed to get accpected into the Academy._

He spread his footing out and held his Bokken in a defensive stance. He knew being on the offensive aginste an oppent he had never meet or seen fight before would likly result in being defeated very early on in this sparring match. He just hoped that he wouldn't be taken down in a few seconds or hits. He wanted to prove to himself that he had the protential to defeat the stronger hollows and prove to Tylos and Kazuma that he was worth befreinding. It was simply an oppuntunity he couldn't miss out on.

_Keep a defensive stance and watch out for opennings or defense braker attacks. My stance should be able to defend from a majority of attacks for a short time. Hopefully it will be enough to see when he is open to attack. And above all, I must keep calm no matter what._Marco ran a few ideas through his head on how to approch this kind of battle. This seemed the best plan for now however he knew that keeping a defensive stance to long would mean his oppent would quickly learn how to counter or get around his defenses.

He then hears "I'll take his right flank and you take the left," Although it went aginste his own style of fighting he gave a nod and ran to the left side of Tylos and atempted to hit him in the chest region, hoping to hit he swung.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

"Bakudou #9 - Geki!" He yelled as soon as Kazuma charged. He knew from the start his only chance would be to bind one and fight the other. Kazuma, the first to move, was the one that he aimed the spell at. He knew it would not give him long, but there was a chance, especially if Marco was as inexperienced as he claimed, that he could be overwhelmed.

He charged towards the figure, who had taken up a defensive stance. If he was able to maintain proximity and keep close he would be able to use hand to hand combat whilst not allowing Marco any room to swing his sword. If successful he would hopefully be able to do enough damage to be able to handle the situation when Kazuma broke out of the spell.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

Marco's eyes widened slightly he skidded to a halt and resummed his defensive stance and thought, _Good close combat, fighting him at range would of been hell for me._ Marco waited keeping his eye on Tylos's hands and lower body, he hoped that he could predict any attacks that might come at him by using this. He gripped the hilt tightly with both hands securely to ensure that he wouldn't be disarmed, that would be the worst case senario he thought.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

As Kazuma charges forward he hears that familiar utterance from Tylos. Kazuma thinks in his mind, _Goddamn..._

"Bakudou #9 - Geki!"

_Kido! _ finishes Kazuma. Suddenly a red light engulfs Kazuma freezing him in his tracks. He tries to move but he can't so much as budge, not even bat an eyelash. 

_I should've seen this coming!_ he thinks furiously and he shoots Marco a look that says _this will be a while, buddy, good luck._

_Okay, okay just think, think! Its just a binding spell, you can break this..._ Kazuma focuses his Reiatsu using his willpower to channel the energy through his nerve endings, feeling it collide with Tylos spell. Kazuma imagines in his minds eye trying to poke and prod at a shield looking for an opening. Then suddenly he can feel a tingling feeling at the tips of his toes and fingers.

Kazuma cheers in his brain, _yes your toes and fingers are tingling!_ he thinks.....then he frowns, _okay now what?_ Kazuma focuses as he flows his Reiatsu towards the tips of his fingers and toes. The tingling sensation slowly increases and starts to spread upwards to the rest of his body. 

_Almost there!!! _


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2009)

Tylos homes in on Marco, not taking a moment to pause. His opponent watched him intently, not giving a moment. Hoping his opponent will fall for it he seems to charge into Marco's off-hand before dodging backwards and trying to attack him the opposite it way. If he gets close he will adhere to his earlier strategy of staying within brawling distance and not giving his opponent room to use his bokken at all.

He has a trick up his sleeve for when Kazuma comes back into the action. He has not practiced it in battle, but since normally Hadou No.4 is channeled through the finger tips, he hopes to channel it through his fist instead. Hopefully the combined force of his fist and the lightning would be such a sudden, sharp, shock, that it would leave his opponent wide open and allow Tylos to go in for the kill.

If his either of his gambits worked then he felt sure he could win the battle.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 6, 2009)

Marco continued to watch him, _Maybe taking a defense in this kind of situation is a bad idea, especially aginste an oppent this strong my defenses wont last too long._ He quickly changed jumped back in order to try and buy himself some extra time. After landing. _This is risky but it might work if I can get a few good shoots in._ His stance had changed and he held it acorss his chest it left countless openings but he left them their for a reason, hoping to take his oppent by surprise and douge rafer then blocking then counter attack. He couldn't be sure weather who was faster him or his oppent so he knew that it could go ethire way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

Kazuma watches as Tylos concentrates on Marco using a close quarters style of fighting. Slowly but surely Kazuma makes progress on his paralysis. He maintains a constant flow of Reiatsu to his extremities battling the effects of Tylos spell. He quickly increases the ouput of his inner energy and continues increasing the pressure, the two opposite forces, his own Reiatsu and the spell colliding like freight trains. Kazuma grinds his teeth in fury and then utters a primal roar as he blasts back the energy of the paralysis spell. 

He moves his arms and legs and breathes a sigh of relief, feeling as if he just rid his shoulders of the weight of the world. _So you want to play Kido games huh mister Kido expert_ he thinks at Tylos, well I'm no Kido expert but I know a spell or two. 

Kazuma executes a forward feint at Tylos but stops short suddenly and raises his index finger at Tylos' arms, *"Bakudo 1: Sai!"* True its a weak spell and Tylos could probably break out quite easily but all they need is a second of distraction from Tylos to put the kibosh on his antics. 

Kazuma charges in behind the spell hoping that it will hit home so that he or Marco can take him out at close quarters.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"Woah," Erin gasped slightly as Akira pushed her aside, trudging determinedly back the way he had come. "Akira, what are you doing?" She demands, reaching out to grab him by the shoulder, "Whatever's going on, you are not in a healthy state right now. We've got to go and get you checked out as soon as possible."

"Medical kidou is not enough to aid me at this time." He coughs. "The problem is the hollow that planted its egg in my chest." He wipes his mouth, some blood had escaped. "The way i see it, I have but a few hours left at most. Following this theory, the mother should be close. She would want to see her child hatch."
 
He scanned the skies with his eyes. "Seeing as i can not find her anywhere out here, I can only sense a spot that i can not sense. If that makes any sense." He coughed once more. "Towards the training forest, There is a spot with no spirit flow. It seems odd considering the entire of SS is made of spirit. "

He removers her hand from his shoulder. "There is no option but to eliminate the hollow and free myself. I was taken by surprise last time, I wont be fooled this time." He uses his blade as a cane and moves forward. "Akira!" His blade shouts to him. "Please don't push yourself too far!!!!"

With Ssob-

He was crushed by his brothers words. "Why." tears rolled down the hollows mask. "Brother, I am not weak... So why..." He grabbed his knees and sat in deep dark hole within Hueco mundo. "It's because i'm not an arrancar!? It's because i'm not serious!?" He screamed into the sky. "I'LL BECOME AN ARRANCAR!! I'LL BECOME SERIOUS!!! PLEASE DON'T LEAVE ME ALONE ANY MORE!!!!!!" 

Ssob slammed his fists into a rock. "I don't want to be left alone anymore brother...." The tears continued to flow. "You saved me didn't you.. .You protected me didn't you!?" He looked up at the moon. "It was lonely in Hueco mundo.. Lonely and dark... Hollows tried to eat me... But you saved me brother!!!!! Without you, I was lost in the darkness!! So why! WHY DID YOU LEAVE!!!!"

With Boss-

He entered the Kento Jr. Shop and sighed. "Oh?" Kento blinked. "It's been so long since i've seen you in that form." He laughed. "Shut up. I just had to run my brother off." Ssob headed into a back room. "Ah? run him off? why?" Kento blinks. "The idiot, Is better off gaining power on his own. If i protect him his entire life he'll never find the drive to Evolve." Boss opened the door. "He's got the most potential of any hollow i've met." 

The door slammed behind and and soon, there was a knock on Kento's door. "Oh?" He stood up. "The shops closed~" He calls out. "Kento, Ex-Vice captain of the tenth devision. Please open the door. We suspect arrancar acitivity in the area." Kenoto blinked. "No arrancars here." He shouted. "We traced it's reatsu to your back room." Sweat rolled down Kento's face. "Shit." were the last words from his lips before the shinigami broke in.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

"Wait? Hollow? _Egg?_" Erin began processing what Akira had said, following after him as he moved forwards, "What the hell kinda condition are you in to say 'As long as I can kill the Hollow I'll be fine'? And you write off medical Kidou like it's nothing? It saves lives, Akira, and it'll save yours if you trust it. But instead you're pushing yourself after a Hollow that you're not even sure killing will save you?"

Erin sighed, rubbing her head in frustration.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"Wait? Hollow? _Egg?_" Erin began processing what Akira had said, following after him as he moved forwards, "What the hell kinda condition are you in to say 'As long as I can kill the Hollow I'll be fine'? And you write off medical Kidou like it's nothing? It saves lives, Akira, and it'll save yours if you trust it. But instead you're pushing yourself after a Hollow that you're not even sure killing will save you?" Erin sighed, rubbing her head in frustration.

"I don't wright medical kidou off like it is nothing. I do know medical kidou." He coughed. "It's through that knowledge i know that i can not be saved with it." He looks at his chest. "The egg is implanted near my heart. Because of that, attempting to remove it by any means could lead to death. Even with medical kidou and surgery, The chance of death would be approxemitly 90%." He coughed and continued walking.

"Knowing what i know about hollows, The technique should vanish with it's death."  He then turned back to Erin. "Besides, Sometimes it's best to go with your base instinct then relying on logic." He turned back and made his way inside the forest. "Oh~ You're coming for me?" The hollows laughs, She's on the tallest tree of the forest, looking down at Akira. "I hope you can kill me before my egg kills you~" 

With Isac-

"Is that all?" Mitchal asked him, Isac was holding a large back of pins. "Y..Yes..." That currently weight about 90lbs. "Alright, Let's go." He warped Isac and himself back to the building. "So, Are you ready to continue?" Xan asked. "Just a momment!" Isac put his hand into the bag and tried to remember the sensation his three pins had. The feeling of something flowing from them. 

"If i can just find a new pin..." He thinks. "I just need one more.." A strange whisper enters his ear. "THAT'S IT!" He shouts pulling out a pin. "Ok! I'm ready!!!" He ties the bag off and places it in a corner. "I.. I thought Xan was weird." Mamamo sweatdrops. "Ah? That's not very nice." Xan Adjusts his glasses.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

_"Hado Seven: Breaker."_

Erin had followed Akira, being unable to stop him, and spotted the Hollow, as he had. Erin knew right away that this Hollow was dangerous, especially so. She was going to use as much of her effort to help Akira as she could. If she was lucky, the Reiatsu she emitted would be detected by one of the teachers. If she was lucky.

The ice ball hit the tree the Hollow rested at the top of and froze its base, making it brittle, causing it to creak at the Hollow's weight and begin to fall.

The Hollow jumped off the falling tree, laughing as Erin missed it with a follow-up shot. She dredged up her Reiatsu, asked her sword to watch out for her, and moved to stand by Akira.

"If you get yourself killed, I won't forgive you," she mutters to him under her breath.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"If you get yourself killed, I won't forgive you," she mutters to him under her breath. Akira let out a small chuckle and raised his right hand. Trying to aim at the flying hollow. "Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days." A yellow energy build up in Akira's palm.

"What.. Is that!?" The hollow shouts. "Hado Number three." Akira releases the energy. "Flare." The ball explodes into a small wave of fire. "GUAH!!!" The hollow screaches. "Where did you learn that?" Erin asked him. "It was in the book i wanted to show you." He smiled. "GUAH!" Ba-thump. His heart skipped a beat. 

"YOU BASTARD!!!" The hollow shouts at him. "Guah!" she falls to the ground, her feathers burnt she can no longer fly. "GUAH!!! IF IT WEREN'T FOR MY CHILD I'D SLAUGHTER YOU NOW!!!" The hollow takes a slightly more human appearence, but remains very tall. "The only comfort i hold onto is that your Spirit is consumed by my egg each time you use it!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

"Akira," Erin stepped before him raising both hands to point at the Hollow, "let me take another shot."

Erin's gift was her stable Reiatsu. It was not that she had an excessively large amount of power. It was not that she was blessed with the ability to form Kidou by instinct. What her gift was, was that, when she shaped her Reiatsu, it stayed that way. Being able to hold two different Reiatsu shapes at the same time was a skill many Shinigami learned later in life, with time and practise. However this was where Erin came into her own.

"Alright," Erin ground her feet down, taking a strong stance as her Reiatsu flared up, swirling, concentrating in her hands, "here we go.

_-Evanescent Fireflies, spirits from Death's Door.

-Dark Moon, shining with empty light.

-Beware that which encroaches upon you; strike back with fury:

-Glow a sudden brightness; unleash an unyielding darkness:"_

Erin's Reiatsu vanished at this point, and a few moments passed where even the Hollow wondered what had happened, before Erin reigned in the complex technique and let it fly.

_"Bakudo Ten: Queen's Seal!"_ A ring of Reiatsu formed behind the Hollow, and various chains wrapped around its extremities, binding it to the ring which held it back.

_"Hado Ten: Crescent Scythe!"_ The tenth Bakudo and Hado combination, Erin had been secretly practising this. Although, when the silvery crescent of Reiatsu launched upwards to the bound Hollow, Erin was basically unconscious from drain, she was smiling all the same. She had done it.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"GRUAAA....-" The hollow disappeared into balls of reatsu. "Ah." Akira felt lighter, For a second. "GRUAH!" A ball of reatsu popped out of his wound. "D..Damn..." It floated into the air and vanished. "I.. forgot.. about the reatsu.." He grunted and held his chest. "That.. Was good though.." He looked at Erin in smiled. "If.. I just had enough conciousness... to heal..." Everything grew fuzzy and then black. Akira and Erin just lay passed out on the ground.

Elsewhere- 

"GRUAH!" Ssob's fist slammed into a hollows mask. "URGH!!!" It resembled a centipede. "I'll show my brother!!" Ssob shouted, He jumped into the air and roundhoused the other creature. "Gruah!" The beast fell backward. "It's not over!" Ssob shouted, rushing forward."ARARARARARARARARARARARARARARA
!!!!!" He let loose a combo of jabs. 

"You... Damned... Ant..." The centipede began to get up. "Ara!?" Ssob exclaimed. "I'LL KILL YOU!!!" The other hollow shouts. "RUN AWAY!!!!!!" Ssob quickly takes off as fast as he can. He wants to fight, deep deep down he wants to fight. But his instinct continues to tell him, Run. Run away and stay hidden. "Hollows can not fight their instinct." Tears run down Ssobs face. "I'll.. Always be weak."


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 7, 2009)

"Bakudo 1: Sai!"

As he fought with Marco Tylos felt his body cease up. Paralysis, damn-obviously Kazuma had broken out. Two bokkens shuddered into him and he let out a shudder of pain, concentrating on overcoming the spell.

Luckily, it was weak but he had already had some damage done to him. He turned to Kazuma: he would have to bring out his secret weapon. "Hadou #4-Byakurai," he said under his breath, so quickly it was almost one worded and concentrated all of the energy through one of his fists, combining it with a punch. The blow hit home, causing Kazuma to be thrown from his feet. It worked!

Marco took the opening to attack him and Tylos almost felt his legs give way below him. He turned and punched Marco at the same time that a second swipe of the bokken caught him round the face. He fell.

Waiting until the pain shooting around his body ceased to moan, he pulled himself upright, ready to congratulate the victors. It was unlikely in the extreme he would have won anyway.

The other two were also, like him, down. For a moment his brow twisted into a confused frown the realised that it Marco must have fallen at the same time as him and Kazuma had yet to pick himself up at from the lightning punch. It was a draw.

He was not sure whether he should feel triumphant or disappointed: he, instead, settle for the most truthful. Sore.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

Marco smiled looking up at the roof, even if the fight was 2 v 1 and seemed slightly unfair he still learned a thing or two about fighting other Shinigami. Besides his oppent was stronger and he managed to get a hit on him, that had to be worth something if not it reinforced the fact that he had a chance at achieving a higher rank or at very least, become a very strong Shinigami. "You know, I went out of my comfort zone for fighting... I'm surprised I wasn't wiped out."Marco stated.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

Instinct.

*Instinct* is the inherent disposition of a living organism toward a particular behavior. Instincts are unlearned, inherited fixed action patterns of responses or reactions to certain kinds of stimuli. Examples of instinctual fixed action patterns can be observed in the behavior of animals, which perform various activities that are not based upon prior experience and do not depend on emotion or learning, such as reproduction, and feeding among insects.


 Sea turtles, hatched on a beach, automatically move toward the ocean, and honeybees communicate by dance the direction of a food source, all without formal instruction. Other examples include animal fighting, animal courtship behavior, internal escape functions, and building of nests. Another term for the same concept is innate behavior. 



Instinctual actions - in contrast to actions based on learning which is served by memory and which provides individually stored successful reactions built upon experience - have no learning curve, they are hard-wired and ready to use without learning, but do depend on maturational processes to appear.


You can not escape your instincts. Hollows are bound by them, They are beasts of pure instinct. To overcome them, You must become more human. But, There is only two ways to do so. Feast until you reach the level of Vastolorde, or break away your mask and forget your hollow past. Become an arrancar and move forward. For Ssob, It seems as if both of these options are just a pipe dream. "I'll never become stronger." He weeps. Never.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 7, 2009)

Tylos nodded, rubbing his jaw. "Fighting with a partner is hard unless you can work together well I've heard. Still well done both of you, that was damn close."

I was lucky that special punch worked. He grasped at his right arm and flexed his fingers. No side effects beyond taking up energy. It would be a good move to practice he told himself.

"It's good to go out your comfort zone I think. When I used to practice with two of my old friends I would be constantly changing how I fight. It's how I learned that I was at least as good with my fist as I am with a sword. It just feels more flexible."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

Marco remained lay down, he put his hands behide the back of his head and sighed, trying to relax. "Teamwork is challenging indeed. You have to be in sync with your ally and know each others stranghts and weaknesses. I can just hope that I can become strong enough to defeat the Higher evultion Hollows." Marco closed his eyes and watched the sun piercing through some cracks in the roof.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 7, 2009)

*Tylos-*

"As lazy as this may sound, I'm not even worrying about Hollows 'till we graduate. Unless the academy intends to put us up against them." He smiled at first, but then he remembered what Shin had said happened when they were sent out as a party. His smile faded.

"I wonder if the academy have anything more practical than sitting in class organised though?"

*Malekith-*

The woods outside the academy were peaceful. Malekith sighed, wondering if he had become an old man during his time in the academy. When in the slums he had been a pickpocket-tired, hungry and neglected. Now, in the academy, he was exasperated, bored and alienated. It was definitely a move up, nothing could ever persuade him to return to how it was before, but it was not a step far enough for Malekith's liking.

The others he had known had been so small and vulnerable-you had to stick together to survive. He had left them, abandoned them. His bokken slapped a few times against a tree trunk, barely leaving a mark. What could he do though? They would have taken the chance he was offered. That did not console him.

He saw a glimpse of a figure, running and keeping low. Someone sneaking about? His mind flashed back to the murder and he found that he was not willing to run. He ducked and ran silently over the forest floor in the direction he had seen the newcomer. If there was one thing he could do, it was move fast and quietly. This newcomer was not getting away.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

"Likly, do you think we will all end up in the same division? I know it's based on are skills but still..."Marco said seeming slightly worried about something he then added, "If I ever end up taking a death penalty just be sure that your alive at the time. I dout it but... well I cant be sure what fate has in store for me but so long as I for-fill a promise I couldn't care less."Marco continued looking at the roof and sighed. "Sorry if I seem to be being negative so suddernly. I just have a troubled past and being here kinda reminds me of it."


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 7, 2009)

I doubt we'll all be in the same division. I know another student who dead set one particular division that I don't fancy too much. Which one had slipped my mind though. Can never remember which one is which.

Tylos nodded. He knew well of troubled past-Rose had not told him for a long time about hers. He could understand why she had been so secretive about when he did know. Some people would tell the story in their own time, others would prefer it lay buried for ever. That was cool.

He missed Rose's chiding. Normally she'd be berating him about him badly he had done, getting beaten up. She'd find someway to twist the fact he fighting two to count against him somehow no doubt. He felt the corner of his mouth twitch upwards in a sad smile.

He had drifted off: Marco had asked him a question:

"Execution? Not planning on breaking any laws are you?" He gave a chuckle. "Don't worry at any rate, I have no desire to lose my life any time soon."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

"I cant say I plan too, doing such a thing without a perfectly good reason would be a waste of my own life. It's just that sometimes you have to brake laws in order to do what is right. For example, say that you saw people suffering and it was aginste the law to assist them. What would you do? I know what I would even if it was a capital punishment law."He finally sat up and crossed his legs it seemed like he may plan on braking a law or more in order to do something in the far future although due to his personality it seemed unlikly at the same time.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 7, 2009)

The question took Tylos aback. "Well," he looked upwards, thoughtful, "I think it is far more complex than that if I am going to be honest. I mean that whole situation is a context driven one and think putting a faceless and simple explanation of the context means I can't really answer it properly. Even at that I doubt anyone can know what they would do if in such a situation. An interestign question though."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 7, 2009)

"Umm... I'm sure you will think of something to reply aginste such a question one day. I just have one dout about my hopes. Since i'm not an all-arounder it's unlikly for me to ever achive Vice-captain status or even captain. Anyway, I..."Marcon said he was about to finish when he pounced on by a semi-lizard. _That thing again... Why does it keep appearing and seeming to follow me? Likly just a fragment of my Imagenation._ It seem invisable to everyone expect him which he found rafer odd and came to that conclusion in the end. It clearly had nothing to do with stranght in spiritual energy so what else could it be?

He remembered when he began seeing the lizard, it was shortly after being attacked by that Hallow, he had considered that it was something to do with it however it never shown any signs that may link it directly to that perticular day or the Hallow itself so he presumed it was something diffrent. Considering everyone else didn't seem to notice it also indicated that it was very unlikly to be such a thing. Was it even possible for a spirit to conseal itself from the eyes of a Shinigami? He thought briefly looking at it. For an odd reason it had some kind of aura a bright red almost like a red gaint's, in addition it made him feel at peace and safe when it was around. _Such a strange feeling_He thought he kept silent not mentioning the creature, he didn't want to look crazy infront of Tylos and Kazuma.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

With Boss-

"Shit." He hears the ruckus and draws a small sword from his pant leg. "Ah? I really don't know anything about any arrancars!" Kento laughs just outside the door. "I can't use my ability to shrink myself for another fifteen minutes." Boss thinks to himself. "Damn that Ssob. He can use it instantly." He looks around. "Come on boss! You're a freaking Adjuuca! Do something!!!" Ken thinks to himself. 

"In there!" A shinigami Shouts. They flood past ken and kick open the door to the back room. "It's empty..." They all examine the room. "That's strange. The Senser says the aura is coming from this room." Kento walks in and looks up at the ceiling. "No boss... so maybe..." He looks down at the floor mats, One of them is slightly off center. "I..IDIOT!!! IF THEY FIND OUT ABOUT THE TRAINING ROOM I'M DONE FOR!!!"

He shouts inside his head. "Is something wrong Mr. Kento?" A shinigami asks him. "Ah! Nononono!" He waves his hands and laughs. "Ok, I realize its a hassle to have all these shinigami break into your place of buisness. You do work for the soul society afterall. But you know, It's procedure." Kento just nods. "Yeah, Yeah i know." He laughs, rubbing the back of his head. "Damn it boss. Where the-" 

Before he can finish the wall explodes in a purple light. "Taste that Boss's Bala!" The blond arrancar laughs. "MY SHOP!!!!!!" Kento drops to his knees and shouts into the sky. "Screw your shop! their going to kill me!" Boss yells at him. "SO YOU HAD TO KILL ALL OF THEM! AND DESTROY MY SHOP!!?!?!?"

Boss looks around, The shinigami are scattered across the floor. "Their not dead, Just say a spirit device went off or something." Boss waved it off. "DON'T JUST WAVE IT OFF!!! WHO'S GONNA PAY FOR THE WALL!!?!?!?!?" Boss shrugged. "Ain't my problem." He walked out through the front door and looked back. "Damn it, The shinigami's are going to be all over my ass."

Somewhere nearby. "Arrancar confirmed." A female voice speaks. She is looking through a pair of special binoculars. "Do we have orders to Eliminate Captain." A second female voice asks. "Bring him back alive for study." The voice speaks in an earie town. "Hi Captain-Sama!" The two speak in unison and jump towards the street below.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

The stillness, the waiting, it floated around Rahs, driving him to distraction. Many times already, he had longed to snap his jaws shut, to crush the meagre Hollows that walked over head. But he could not, would not, give up his chance. He would wait.

And eventually, the waiting was rewarded. A serpent Adjuchas rushed what appeared to be a gazelle Hollow, binding it tightly, holding it down, preparing to crush and devour it.

But with a rumbling of sand being pushed aside, Rahs's form surged upwards, mouth open wide, both Adjuchas falling into it. Before they could react from the shock, before they could use their superior power to escape Rahs, he clenched his jaws tight, and both were shattered into pieces by the force of his teeth. Blood and Reiatsu intermingled, running down Rahs's throat, the massive Hollow which towered above the sands roaring in victory, roaring its dominance.

With power and instinct, he had overcome a greater power, and in turn, superseded it. The glow of Reiatsu that began to whip up the sands around Rahs spoke of as much.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 7, 2009)

Reno veraciously ate the body of the other Adjuchas. The blood flowed from his maw as he savored the flavor as the power filled his entire being. With a roar of delight he could taste , just taste evolving again, oh how he longed for it the power of a even further ascended Hollow. His tongue wiped across his teeth then over his mask. As the power faded deep into his core the pains of hunger returned. He eyes darted from the left and right as he head turned look for any movement that may be around to draw his attention. To his left several forms catch his glance, his head snaps to attention as he focuses on what he was seeing. A group of Gillian class Hollow are clumped together roaring as they walked along. They too must be on the hunt but what they could not have know was now they were the hunted and not the hunter. Reno’s maw opens wide as the familiar red particles begin to condense inward. A small red orb comes into being as the Spiritual Energies around Reno flare.    

With a jarring shake the blast erupts forward pulverizing  anything in it’s wake. It cuts deep into the group as several fall dead instantly. Others roar in pain as limbs fall to the ground. Reno hobbles toward the scene as he fires another Cero. It hits another Gillian it roars of pain forever silenced. The others manage to get out of the area as Reno closes in. Focused on his meal he cares not for the fleeing as he stoops down picking up one of the fallen his mask tears into it with a loud crutch as the mask breaks in Reno’s teeth. The sent of blood and carnage fills the air as Reno gorges on his prizes


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"Noo..." Ssob still runs from the centipede. "I've taken down a Rhino." He thinks to himself. "A large bug... It's nothing..." He turns and plants his feet firmly. "FIGHT YOUR INSTINCTS SSOB!!!" He shouts to himself. "COME AND GET ME!!" Ssob charges at the large centipede. "I'LL CONSUME YOUR SOUL!!!" the hollow laughs. 

"SSOB COMBO!!!" He jumps into the air, spins and kicks the hollow, knocking it backward. He then lands and breaks off one of its legs, using it as a club to quickly bash the beasts mid section, then stab it. "Now. Finally!" He jumps up into the air, spins and drop kics the creatures head, dead between the eyes. "guah..." The creature falls back and it's mask cracks. "Victory!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

A wave of sand blew out in all direction, propelled by a fierce Reiatsu that lashed about, searching for form. Careening back and forth, it began to loop and spin, buckling inwards to the figure at its centre.

Eventually, the swirls of sand settled and the blasts of Reiatsu stilled. A being many times smaller than the Gillian that had, till recently, stood here, was left on the sands of Hueco Mundo, staring at the moon with a single, vibrant blue, eye, position squarely in the middle of its forehead.

A set of three small, curved spikes emerged from its shoulders, as well as from its knees. A larger, single spike sprouted from the back of each of its elbows. As the Adjuchas Hollow moved, a flare of Electricity erupted from the spike of its left elbow and flowed between all the other spikes to eventually vanish down its partner on the right side.

The white plating of an Adjuchas broke at points to allow movements, and a thick brown hair could be seen in the gaps of the joints.

He still resembled the Gorilla form he had as a normal Hollow, but size and strength had both increased dramatically, and intelligence had broken through the old limit of instinct.

Rahs raised a hand and touched the purple zigzag that stretched over where a normal Hollows eyes would be, before his mask split at the mouth to reveal a gaping maw, one which roared loudly to the crescent moon in the sky.

Primal instincts sated, Rahs looked at the hole where his prior form had been waiting to spring its trap.

"Well," his voice was energized, filled with magnetism, "here. we. go."

And with those words, the Adjuchas Hollow launched himself out over the hole, and dove down it, vanishing into the underground, a power of the Menos Forest.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 8, 2009)

Sitting in the passenger seat Reir stared out the his brother's car's side window.  The trees outside blurred by in the darkness.  Reir stifled a yawn as his mind tried to draw him into sleep.  Minutes ticked by.  Every now and again Reir's eyes would close and his head would quickly fall forward, his neck muscles loosened by sleep.  The quick change in velocity waking him up again.  Green streetlights, yellow streetlights, red streetlights.  They all seemed to reach out to Reir and put his mind at ease.

Within a few minutes his head bobbed less.  Then a little less.  Then it stopped completely, his mind retreating happily into a world of dreams.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2009)

Erin groaned, feeling her body yell at her in revolt after pushing her limits once more. Eventually realising she was awake enough that she wasn't going back to sleep, Erin sat up, opening her eyes.

Looking side to side, she quickly realised she had been resting in the Academy infirmary. Akira lay, out cold, a few beds over, and Erin suddenly remembered what had occurred. But Akira was alive. The situation had come out alright.

Then Erin remembered why it had come out alright, and her hand twitched as Reiatsu began to crackle within it. She had executed both level ten Kidou at the same time. How had she done it? She'd never been able to, despite trying, in the past. But then, at that moment, she was one hundred percent sure she would achieve it. Why? Because a friend was in trouble? Resolve alone? Or had it acted as a trigger, had it released her power?

All Academy students had a point known as "the limit". Once overcome, their growth rate was often hugely different, and they gained power rapidly, moving into the Gotei 13, Kidou Corps or Special Forces. With the tragedy from 200 years ago, it had left an imprint in the world of Soul Society, wherein more and more Shinigami seemed able to achieve Shikai, and even the number of Bankai users had risen substantially. To be able to use those two Kidou like that, Erin knew she had to have passed by the limit of a student. Her power was now beyond the stage where she would be content to sit and learn in a classroom. She needed to find her place.

"Ah, Erin, you're awake."

Erin stood up as the head of the infirmary entered the room, looking to her side to see that Akira was still out of it.

"I trust you're about to tell me exactly what happened to you two?" the matron asked, hands on her hips as if daring Erin to try and get past her.

"It was a Hollow," Erin offered simply. "Apparently it had attacked Akira previously and planted an egg inside of him. I was present when he went after it, and helped him slay it. Considering he's still alive, I must assume that the egg broke down."

"Hollows in Soul Society," the matron fussed about, making a note on a clipboard, "What is the world coming to. Very well, Ms. Aslath, you may leave."

Erin did leave, heading towards the board where Academy Students may sign up to be tested for a Gotei 13 Squad. She had no interest in the Special Forces, and while she may find a place in the Kidou Corps, they wouldn't allow her to gain the full spectrum of development to all her power she desired.

Erin immediately began ticking off the squads she wasn't interested in. One was too officious. Two far too close to the Special Forces. Three too centered in Soul Society. Four too laid back. Eight she was unfit for. Nine she was uninterested in. Ten likewise. Eleven would forbid her Kidou and Twelve was too far away from combat.

Of the ones remaining, Five, while a support squad, specialised in Kidou as she did and did work in the field. Six was combat intensive, but not biased against Kidou as Eleven was. Seven would be very combat intensive, but probably not afford much spare time. Thirteen would allow a lot of battle against hollow, which was what Erin prioritised for her development.

Erin removed Seven from the list, and began to think through Five, Six and Thirteen. She decided to look into further information for each before making her decision. Satisfied, she returned to her residence, but took the time to clean it up and begin arranging her property so it would be easily packed, seeing as these residences were for students only, and soon Erin would be student no longer.

Following that, she collapsed into her comfortable bed and found blissful sleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

Akira slowly opened his eyes and looked around the infirmary. "I heard about your little hollow adventure." The head comments. "Ah." He looks down at his chest, it's bandaged up. "This wont do.." He sighed and placed his hand on his chest. "I've never really used healing kidou other then in class." He thought to himself. "Focus... Focus..." His eyes closed again and he felt his spirit move through his body.

Reastsu can heal wounds, just increasing your reatsu can seal up newly gained wounds. So healing is one of the more basic abilities. Even so, It's an ability everyone should learn. Akira felt it was one of the better abilities for someone who often shys away from others. He also probably liked it because of how his blade healed him with Reatsu. He let out a sigh, His palm began to glow with a green light. 

Under his bandages, the wound slowly began to close. "There." Akira removes the bandage and reveals a healed wound. "I always forget to heal." He sighs to himself. "You.. healed your wound rather nicely.." The head speaks. Akira doesn't respond. He just looks around for Erin. The head notices this and smiles. "She's been released, As have you. You're free to go." 

Akira nods and jumps of the bed, then puts his shirt back on. He's about to pass by he head when she grabs his arm. "The fourth division is looking for more members. Not many people choose to sign up for it. But, If you wanted to, I could put a good word in for you and get someone from the fourth to come down here this week." Akira turns to her. He's never really given thought to what squad he wants to join..

But, if he joins the fourth division he can stay away from the embarassment of battle. He could also help his fellow Shinigami by healing them. But the fourth division is ridiculed... It's everything he feared people thinking about him. He didn't know what to do, or what to say. He opened his mouth and. "sure." Damn, The wrong words came out. He sighed and left the room.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 8, 2009)

Reir woke up again for a split second.  His eyes flicked open and stared out the window towards two giant balls of light.  Balls that were too close, and only getting closer.  He felt the car he was in jerk to the side as the car wall caved in towards him.  Reir's vision faded to black, with his mind screaming how this could not be happening and that he would _not_ die.

Some unknown time passed.  Reir glanced around him.  He was lying on the ground.  His brother's car mangled beyond recognition.  With a casual glance towards the blood-smeared inside, it was obvious he should not be alive.  Surprisingly, it seemed no one noticed him.  Reir slowly sat up and started observing his surroundings more closely.  Paramedics were swarming the scene.  His brother was visibly shaking, but unharmed.  Someone was helping him into a different car.  After a moment or two this car sped off into the distance.

The other driver he had glimpsed in his last moments of wakefulness was badly cut up, and one of his arms was twisted in the wrong direction.  The medics were strapping him down to an ambulance bed.  A short distance away someone was zipping up a black bag.  A black body bag.  A black body bag, with Reir's body in it.

_"WHHHAAAAATTTT? NO!"_ No one noticed Reir as he forced his body into action.  He sprung to his feet and attempted to move back to his body. Reirs advance was halted by several thick, heavy chains wrapped around him.  They tugged painfully at his skin, specifically the back of his head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 8, 2009)

With Shin

It had been a few days after his battle with Kyo and he was starting to feel at home in the Eleventh division, though he hadn't really gotten the chance to do much Zanjutsu. Besides those standard work out sessions that were mandatory in this division he hadn't seen much action, probably because of his newby status he had been assigned to all kinds of jobs from running errands to spell checking and other paperwork related things.

Though today something more exiting was planned, only slightly though since it was just a low level mission but it was all the way in an outer Rukongai district.The change of scenery would probably be nice after all that boring work he had been doing and the best part was that he was to swing by the academy first to get academy students to get some manpower to help with clean up duty.

Together with Sakurako, the blue haired female that acted as a sort of unofficial to the group of newbies and Kaon Kaijuu, the current fifth seat of the eleventh division.

Kaon was a serious and silent man, even more so today as he felt this clean up mission was below him and he made it clear right away he didn't intend to do much work today.Shin and Sakurako were supposed to take charge, in particular Sakurako and the two were in charge of selecting the academy students that would assist them. Right away upon arrival at th academy they arranged this and Shin managed to select a few familiar faces like Tylos and Kazuma for example. 

The three were waiting for the students at the school gates, the teachers had been assigned to notify the students on the list that were in their class.
At the moment Shin was catching with a couple of former class mates of his as he waited for the group to show up.Though he hadn't been gone here for long he had to admit that he had missed this place.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 8, 2009)

"Umm... I'm sure you will think of something to reply aginste such a question one day. I just have one dout about my hopes. Since i'm not an all-arounder it's unlikly for me to ever achive Vice-captain status or even captain. Anyway, I..."

"I doubt anyone could answer the question unless they were put in a situation. I reckon actions count more than words."

He glanced about. "Ah, it's that time already? Last class we were told that there was a mission going to happen. We had to go to the school gates to sign up. I'm gonna head over, you can give it a go too if you want. Being run by the eleventh division I think they said. Who  knows, you might find the potential to become a captain when on a full fledged mission."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

Boss Vs 12 Division- 

A women lands behind Boss, a second lands in front. One has red hair with blue eyes, the other blue hair with red eyes. "I am Sah." The red head speaks. "I am Soh." The blue hair seconds. "We were ordered by Mayuri-Sama to capture you for research." The two speak in unison. "Oh, Were you know." Boss smirks.

The two Shingami draw their blades. "We are the flames that ignite the passion. We are the ice that freezes corruption." The two girls begin a chant. "We hold the power to halt existence! Fire and Ice We bind you're vice!" Sah slams her blade into the ground. "Extend Sendafa!" Soh raises her sword into the air. "halt Izo!" 

Sah's sword glows and becomes a long whip with a small blade on the end.  Soh's blade transforms into large clock hand. "My blade will rip the flesh from your bones." Sah cracks her whip. "With every cut, I will slow your movement." Soh points her blade at Boss. "Heh, Little girls and their toys." Boss smirks.

"We've been programed to fight arrancar. Do not assume we are weak." The girls speak in unison again. "Well well well." Boss taps his blade against his mask. "You're not REAL shinigami? Your just mod souls." Boss grins. "then no one will miss you when i destroy you." His blade lowered and between his mask's antenna, a purple ball of light formed. 

"Boss's special Cero." he leaned back. "I hope you enjoy the show!" Then thrust forward, The ball quickly became a beam of purple energy. "Sah, Avoid." Soh orders. "No need." She cracks her whip and cuts the blast in two. "W..what!?" Boss steps back in shock. "We told you, We were programed to fight Arrancar." Sah grins. "That's.. Very interesting." Boss laughs.

"Poison cloud." His body begins to glow purple and BOOM! he releases a massive purple cloud. Poison cloud, The same ability used when Boss is only six inches high. However, The poison is so deluted it only comes off as. "A horrible Stentch." When used as full power, It is capable of melting concrete.  the walls and buildings inside the cloud begin to melt.

"It's getting dangerous sister." Soh and Sah stand in the air. "We can't allow him to fight back any more." They both nod. "We must use Bakudo." The cloud begins to swirl around Boss. "You two are stronger then i assumed." Boss holds his blade in the air. "Cease crawling under the night sky and rise up! Grasp the moon in your hands and crush all existence, LA CUCARACHA!"

the cloud enters Boss's body and his reatsu explodes. "Damn it Boss!" Kento can sense the energy from his shop. The shinigami inside were still out of it. "I' haven't used this in ages." He sighs and grabs a sword from his shelf. "Oh? So this is Resserection." Soh Comments. "Quite impressive." Sah adds. "It's not over yet." Boss smirks, He's grown six arms, a large shield on his back and his Antenna have increased greatly in size. 

He now has Tatoos on his face, just simple lines running down from his eyes. "Impressive. Very" The two nod. "Shut up." Boss lowers his head, His antenna begin to glow. "In this form, I can do something that no other hollow is capable of!" A ball of energy forms on each antenni. "DUEL CERO!" A great blast of purple energy fires at the two.

The two stand still. "Sprinkled on the bones of the beast! Sharp tower, red crystal, steel ring. Move and become the wind, stop and become the calm. The sound of warring spears fills the empty castle. Hado Number 63, Thunder Roar Cannon!" They shout, launching a wave of yellow energy towards Boss's cero. 

"Heh, You're not going to be able to stop it with just that." He laughs. BOOM! the two energies cancle eachother. "Wh..What!?" BOOM! the two girls take off at great speed towards Boss. "Damn it." The shields on his back flip infront of him to protect form their charge. "Not enough." Soh shinpu's behind him and slash's him three times. "GUAH!" "You're times been slowed by by six." She comments. 

"What......Does......That......Mean......" He turns slowly. "You can not win now." Soh holds up her blade. "Let's reduce your time by twelve." She attacks three more times. Blood slowly squirts fom Boss's wounds. It seems to be frozen in time. "Do not fear we wont kill you." CRACK! Sah cracks her whip and destroys Boss's shields. 

"O Lord, Mask of flesh and bone, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man, Truth and temperance, Upon this sinless wall of dreams unleash but slightly the wrath of your claws! Hado number 33, Blue fire crash down!" A blast of blue flame explodes on Soh's back. "GUAH!" she screams falling to the ground. "Honestly.. Boss why did i ever befriend you." Kento sighs.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 8, 2009)

Reir watched in horror as old body was zipped up. 

_"NOOOO DON'T TAKE IT AWAY"_ 

The ambulance works paused hesitantly, not really knowing why they started filling with dread.

He strained against his chains.  The resulting pain was terrible, part of the back of his neck seemed to be getting ripped off.  Ignoring it Reir continued on, but only for a split second.  Every fiber of his body seemed to be screaming in agony.  Stopping, Reir stared in longing towards his body again.

The paramedics resumed putting his body into an ambulance with redoubled haste.  The doors slammed, and the ambulance with him started shrinking into the distance.

Reir strained again against the chains.  The pain was indescribable, but at last those holding him back snapped.   He took a step and slipped onto the ground.  He curled up as his body was coated in a slick substance.  Noting the ambulance was still fading away, Reir pushed himself up on all fours.    Glancing through the slits in his new mask, he roared in furry and set off in pursuit.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 8, 2009)

"Pfft... If i'm extermly lucky, hard enough to become a captain even if your an all-rounder."Marco said he got up and pushed the creture off his shoulder and pretended to sctarch it so Tylos wouldn't notice. "Well it's better then just sitting in class listening to an old man talk about how to use a weapon or spells. You lead it's just likly to go wrong the mission, I hear most Shinigami missions do these days." _Umm killing Hollows? Even if their lesser hollows then it should be worth while I might learn a thing or too about them but likly not much._

After being pushed off by Marco the creature decided to bite his leg for revenge and to prove a point that it also could hurt him. Marco felt it's fangs sink into the back of his leg and a his lower robes turned red slightly where he had been biten. Marco frowned at this and sighed. It let go almost as quickly as sinking it's fangs into his leg, it clearly showed no intent on causing a large deal of harm.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

With Isac-

He's about to unleash his new pin but stops when he senses a powerful reatsu. "Wh..what is that!?" Even the joutei are impressed. "It seems to be an arrancar." Xan adjusts his glasses. "AN ARRANCAR!?!?!?!" Mitchal shouts. "Yes.." Xan sweatdrops. "It feels familair.." Isac thinks. "WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR GO AFTER IT!!!" Melisa shouts. "W..when did you get here!?" Xan adjusts his glasses in shock.

"Take newbie with you and go capture that damn arrancar! if we can get it to join us we'll be even stronger!!!" Her eyes glew with an odd happiness. "She.. just wants to increase our attack power." the group sweatdrops. "We must do as the boss orders." Xan grabs Isac and walks over to Mitchal. "You, Myself and Isac should be enough." He comments. "Right!" 

Brikan places his finger agaist his lip. "But, what about our fight." He asks. "SCREW THE FIGHT! WE COULD GET SOME SERIOUS FIREPOWER!!!" Melisa laughs like a megalomanica. "Y..Yes.." Xan sweatdrops. "HERE WE GO!!!!" Mitchal exclaims as they vanish. "Is it all right?" Mamamo pouts. "That isac kid, He's not as strong as his friend. So he needs the experience." Melisa grins evily.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2009)

"Have you decided what Division you're going to join?" asks Suzume. 

Kazuma shrugs, "Well my grandfather served in the 3rd as did my father. Its sort of a family tradition really. My mother could probably even pull some strings and get me a seated rank," Kazuma replies. He and Suzume sit across from each other at a table in the Academy Library. 

Suzume chuckles and rolls her eyes, "Well aren't you the lucky one. Should I address you by your lordship from now on?" she asks him teasingly. Ever since Garret died they had been seeing more and more of each other but they were still in the "Friend zone" and Kazuma knew that Suzume was still getting over the loss. For now he'd bide his time and be patient with her and take things step by step. Even just having these pleasant little moments with her are enough for him......for the time being. 

Kazuma laughs and shakes his head, "No lordship titles for me thank you very much. Honestly my family has had it rough since my father died. We're not as highly regarded as we were in the past...." he says this with an edge of bitterness in his voice. His mother had placed all her hopes on him now to restore the family name. It was a burden he never asked for nor desired, "Also I'd never take the offer even if they did give me a seated rank. I want to earn what I get same as everyone else," he says proudly.  

"That's the spirit!" exclaims Suzume with a laugh, her bright blue eyes sparkle and Kazuma feels like he could just stare at them forever. "SHHHHH!" exclaims  the old chief librarian as she passes by the two of them, giving them both a stern look. Kazuma raises his hands defensively and mock bows his head. As the old woman walks on Kazuma mimes throwing his book at the back of her head and Suzume laughs even louder. 

As they continue their conversation a Shinigami walks into the Library and stops at the entrance. He scans the Library as if looking for someone or something. When his eyes rest on Kazuma he nods and motions the student to come towards him. _Oh crap...._thinks Kazuma. He's still on edge over the Garret situation and gets antsy every time he's singled out. He smiles at Suzume, "Be back in a second," he tells her as he gets out of his chair and walks towards the Shinigami. Suzume nods and stares with interest as he walks away. 

"Did you want to speak with me?" Kazuma asks the man. "You're wanted at the front gate immediately," he replies briskly and then walks away. Kazuma sighs as he looks back at Suzume, "Is that an order?" he calls after him but the fellow doesn't reply. 

Ten minutes later a disgruntled Kazuma walks out the front entrance towards the main gates. Much to his chagrin he sees Shin and two unfamiliar Shingami standing there. _My oh my will wonders never cease..._he muses. 

"What's up Shin long time no see. So did the 11th kick you out already?" Kazuma asks him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2009)

Rahs smiled, a many legged Adjuchas crushed beneath one of his massive palms, a scrap of its flesh dangling grimly from his mouth.

Before him, three other Adjuchas stand, regarding him quietly. One is an avian like creature, which sits on the back of what appears to be a massive wild boar, curved horns threateningly positioned to ram into Rahs. The third is tall and ungainly, propped up against a pillar, as if needing to support itself.

Many smaller Hollow, and even a Gillian or two were nearby, out of sight, but within sense. These Hollow did not attack one another, despite their hunger, due to the binding will of the one at their centre. Rahs, returning as an Adjuchas, planned on displaying his power, and gaining a new place within the hierarchy, as animals would do to assert their dominance. The other Adjuchas were wary now. Rahs had easily consumed a piece of one of their own, ending its evolution. He was a threat.

"Name!" the bird Hollow squawked loudly in a demanding voice, "Tell me your name, asshole!"

"Quite a rude beast," Rahs smiled back at the bird, "I wonder how you taste. *Fowl* no doubt." He smirked at the joke. It'd been a long time since he had the intelligence to make a joke.

A quiet chuckle emerged from the presence behind the three Adjuchas. He was the only one to laugh.

With a loud cross between a grunt and a roar, the boar Hollow charged Rahs, tusks outwards, ready to impale the target. Rahs ground his feet down, stretching his arms forward to catch the beast. His hands closed around its tusks and he was driven back by the speed of the Hollow, but he halted it without being injured. A sudden moment of clarity had Rahs look up, to see the bird Adjuchas was in the air, preparing to fire a Cero at Rahs from the sky. With a roar of defiance, electric Reiatsu surged around Rahs's form, and he lifted the boar Hollow, despite its massive weight, and held it between himself and the the launched Cero, shielding himself with his opponent.

The damage from the blast made the boar scream in pain and rage, but Rahs ignored it, slamming it into the ground and opening his mouth wide, latching around the gut of the Hollow and taking a massive chunk out of it. Blood running down his lips, Rahs smiled, swallowing the Adjuchas flesh.

The bird screamed and rained obscenities down on Rahs, but did not attack. Clearly it was unwilling to get close to the monster, or draw its ire.

Rahs looked up to see the stick-like Adjuchas push itself off the pillar, swaying ungainly as it began to step towards him. One of its hands was outstretched, its elongated fingers clacking together noisily. Confident in his own strength, Rahs shot forward and threw a thunderous punch at the Adjuchas. Disbelief coated his features as he felt a small tap on the top of his fist, which actually carried the force to slam his fist into the ground, driving him away from the Hollow.

Roaring, Rahs built up a charge of his power in his left arm and swung it at the Adjuchas enemy once more, but his fist was stopped again. A single elongated finger was outstretched, and held Rahs's entire strength back. It was obvious for all to see. He was bested.

Rahs smiled with a touch of savagery at the superior opponent. "Rahs Loglos," he answered at last.

"Nire Slathe," the incredibly powerful stick insect Adjuchas replied with a warm smile.

Rahs breathed an inner sigh of relief as he was allowed to step back,n to acknowledge this one as the strongest.

In time he would learn that Nire was the second strongest of the entire Hierarchy built here. Second only to the one at its centre, the one in its darkness. The Vasto Lorde.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 8, 2009)

"What's up Shin long time no see. So did the 11th kick you out already?" Kazuma asks him.

"Kazuma."Shin was glad to see his former fellow student."I'm doing good, I hope it's the same for you."The two both made a small bow, as a matter of greeting the other."And no, I haven't been kicked out yet, as a matter of fact I'm here to celebrate my promotion to fourth seat....."He was cut off, a sheathed zanpakuto smashed him in the back of the head and a loud thud was heard before Shin was seen clutching the back of his head while cursing in a low voice.

"You shouldn't lie like that Yagami-san"Sakurako commented, though she wasn't the one that smashed him over the head with her sheath.Kaon was seen glaring at Shin with his Zanpakuto in had."Fourth Seat eh punk?"Actually the only thing that pissed him off was that the rookie had the nerve to claimed to outrank his superior officer, while the superior officer was standing right next to him. That insolent behavior combined with the fact that Kaon's rank was already a touchy subject for the Fifth seat.

The 2nd to 4th seat were all idiots in his opinion and according to him he should at least be Vice-captain.

"Stop screwing around punk and tell him what he's here for."After that Kaon turned around and ignored Shin....For now.

"Ah.....So the three of us were assigned to do a clean up duty in one of the outer parts of Rukongai and we needed some people the help us, the divisions have been busy lately so someone came up with the idea of using academy students to help around."Proudly Shin announced the next part."Today you and the rest are my cronies haha"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2009)

Erin quietly sat, amidst the storm of her inner world. This time she had not entered it to seek her Zanpakotu, and because of that, the raging hurricane of light did not move to engulf her. She simply atop the massive stone pillar, meditating in silence.

The stone pillar's top was perfectly square shaped, and from each of the four corners emerged a black pillar. There were discrepancies in their sizes, but overall, they were very similar. But there was a yearning for growth inside each which Erin knew she must feed. These were her four pillars, shown to her by her Zanpaktou which demanded she gain more strength.

Erin knew how much stronger she was in Kidou than her other abilities. She had made a mistake in allowing her specialty to overshadow that which needed more attention. But for the pillars still to be so similar in size meant that, overall, she had barely achieved a fraction of her full power. This was both heartening and disheartening at the same time.

In this world where soul and body were intertwined, Erin's exertions were mirrored with the real world. So it was, that even while quietly meditating in Seireitei, she was training furiously within her own mind. She wasn't going to accept a mistake in her growth, to be able to understand a Shinigami's power, she would need great strength in each of the pillars. A loose field of Reiatsu, used specially in Hoho techniques, floated around her, allowing her to practise Reiatsu manipulation, surges and physical strengthening. Alongside this, Hakuda combat routines were practised as well.

And during all this time, Erin came to realise what path she would take within the Gotei 13. When she opened her eyes, she was ready to choose her future.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

"I'm still not used to that." Isac comments. The three men had been dropped off somewhere in a destroyed section of town. "Wh..what the hell happened here!?!?" he shouts. "This arrancar does seem powerful." Xan looks around. "Wake up my creations." Xan tosses a few small figurines onto the ground. They grow in size. All of them are knights with broadswords. "Four, Five." Xan counts. "Yes, This should be enough." 

Isac looks around, He can see four figures in a dust cloud. Two seem to be moving with great speed, One seems frozen and the other is releasing a constant barrage of attacks. "Wait.." Isac rushes forward. He looks at the figure that seems to be frozen in time. "B..Boss..." He thinks. "DAMN IT!? MORE PEOPLE!!" Kento shouts. "YOU PICKED A GREAT TIME TO GET YOUR AS KICKED BOSS!!!!"

Kento blocks Soh's attack with a Kidou shield and Sah's attack with his blade. "I see." Soh comments. "You know our abilities." Sah adds. "But, Do not assume we have shown our full power." They speak in unison and jump backward. "Go my Knights." Xan's five knighs march forward towards the two Shinigami. "I will assume you are an ally." Xan looks at Kento. "I will assume your hellping me." 

Kento laughs. "Then.. Boss is..." Isac looks at the Frozen arrancar. "He.. Wasn't a hollow?" Isac questions. "No time to explain specifics." Xan comments. "Oh?" Soh and Sah stand next to eachother. "There are new faces. We have not seen before." They both ready their weapons. "We hold the power to extinguish existence. The goddes smiles upon our blades. Raise the flag of war and crush those before us!"

Their hands begin to glow. "Hado Number 44, Destiny Cannon!" Both of them release a black ball of spirit towards Xan's soldiers. "DEPLOY SHIELDS!" Xan shouts to them, But it's too late, The black balls create a large explosion destroying the soldiers. "We have no time for the likes of you." The girls vanish and reappear behind Xan and Mitchal. Soh cuts Xan six times quick as she can.

Sah captures Mitchal in her whip. "Heh, That ain't gonna-" He's about to teleport when "GUAH!!!!" lightning rushes down the whip and electricutes him. "My blade is more then what it seems." She releases him, sending his burnt body to the ground. "You will no longer use your ability." Soh makes her way to Kento. 

"Damn it." He is about to call out Shikai when his blade is caught in a whip. "We've held back long enough." Sah releases the electricity again. Kento quickly abandons his blade, which sends lighting off in all directions. "Dam-" Before he can finish he sees three cuts slowly release blood from his chest. "W...h...a...t?" Soh stands behind him, blood dripping from her weapon. "Only one remains." The two turn their eyes on Isac.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2009)

After watching the back and forth between Shin and his superiors, Kazuma makes a mental note to scratch off the 11th division from his personal list. _Like I'd ever join those bloodthirsty crazies anyway_, Kazuma thinks to himself. 

"Ah.....So the three of us were assigned to do a clean up duty in one of the outer parts of Rukongai and we needed some people the help us, the divisions have been busy lately so someone came up with the idea of using academy students to help around."Proudly Shin announced the next part."Today you and the rest are my cronies haha"

"Hmm..." mutters Kazuma dubiously, "Cleanup duty? That doesn't sound like a remotely interesting job to me but I have a Kido test in an hour so I guess I'll accept this assignment."

As a Noble Kazuma has ever rarely been outside the high walls of Seireitei and he supposes seeing the outer parts of Rukongai could do him some good anyway. _That's where Garret came from_ he thinks ironically.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

"You did that to Boss..." He gripped his new pin in his hand. "POWER SHOT!" Isac punched forward, releasing a red ball of energy. "Oh?" Sah backhanded the blast away. "Hm?" She looked at her hand, it was slightly agitated. "That was nearly impressive." Soh comments, raising her blade. "We're only after the arrancar." They both vanished "Where did they-" Before Isac can finish, Sah's whip cuts through his stomach.

Soh's sword slices down his back. "G.U.A.H!" Isac drops to his knees and falls to the ground. "We have no intrest in you." Their weapons light up and return to their original forms. A hell butterfly floats between the two. "We've captured the Arrancar. Please open the gate so we might move him." They both speak. "It's done." the voice on the other end speaks.

"B..O..S...S..." Isac thinks, Looking up at the arrancar slowly being moved into a door to no where. "Damn..." The world goes dark and Isac passes out. "NOW WAKE UP!!" WHAM! a palm slaps his face. "Urgh..." His eyes open up, Melisa stands over him pissed. "You're useless! you couldn't retrieve ONE damn arrancar?!?!?!?!?!" Isac looks around. Xan and Mitchal are next to him.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 8, 2009)

Tylos sees the familiar faces of Kazuma and Shin through the crowd.

"That's Shin," he says to Marco as they approach them, "looks like he has been promoted the divisions." Not surprising, considering what happened when they fought. I'll ask to see if they know what is going on."

He raised his hand and waved. "Hey. You guys know what is going on?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

With Haruko-

"Neku." She sighs head in her pillow. "OI! ERI! DINNER IS GETTING COLD!" Her older brother shouts. "SHUT UP! I'M BROODING DAMN IT!!" she shouts down stairs and puts her head back into her pillow. "It's boring without Neku around." She thinks back to first meeting him. WHAM! A fist slams into Neku's arm. "Owie." Neku rubs the bruise. "Nice butt!" Haruko smiles. "Hehehe, IT was such a nice day."

With Max-

"DAMN IT!!" Max slams his fist into a wall. "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!? I'M SO DAMN CONFUSED!!! NEKU JUST VANISHES!?" He slams his fist into the wall again. "WHAT THE HELL NEKU!!!!" He punches the wall once more. "damn it, we made a promise to protect eachother asshole!!!" He sighs and sits down on his bed. "This sucks."

With Neku-

"Urgh..." He rubs his head and looks around. It was the room he had to sleep in, orders of Melisa. "What the hell happened." He thought to himself. He remembers the feeling of great power, great anger... It was odd. "Now.. What.. do i do.." He sighed.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 9, 2009)

-In Hueco Mundo-

"Shit, some of the self aware Gillian that I have been tailing for the past week had alreay evolved into adjuchas. They're out of my league. I've got to evolve as soon as possible." Ynez thought to her self, while eating another Gillian that she had taken down.

-In Soul Society-

"Shin-sempai!! I heard you guys are going for a mission, can I follow? I want to prove that I am worthy of the Gotei!!" said Sai as he drew his sword pointing towards the sky with gustor.

"Come on Shin-sempai, bring me in with you guys."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 9, 2009)

Marco nodded and asked showing some curiosity in his relationship with Shin, "So I presume you know him then? Freinds?" He put his hands behide his back, oddly he felt little pain from where he was biten but didn't think much of it. Likly he was just to busy concerating on the mission ahead besides, that creature was no longer near him or in sight so he felt more relaxed.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 9, 2009)

Reir ran at top speed after the ambulance. Much to his surprise he managed to catch the speeding vehicle.   With a short bound he landed ontop of it.  A step or two brought him to the front of the vehicle.  From here, Reir reached down and smashed the front windshield, bodily pulling the two paramedics out.  He glared at them and they looked back in horror, without being able to see him.  They had stolen his body, his only tie to humanity and the life he lived.  He wouldn't bear this insult.  He wouldn't tolerate it.  Seconds later the paramedics lifeless bodies were thrown onto the concrete.

Turning back to his true task, Reir used his claws systematically cut the top off the ambulance like a can opener.  When his handiwork was complete he flung it to the side of the road.  Looking into the back he was the man who had killed him.  No real thoughts crossed Reir's mind, only a flash of anger.  The man's lifeless corpse was similarly throw outside onto the pavement.

Finally, he turned and pulled his corpse out of its body bag.  If he was still human he would have puked it disgust.  It was warped, mangled, and nigh unrecognizable.  Reir glanced down at his talons that held his old body, his current body seemed quite a bit nicer.  Without much of a second thought Reir shoved his old body down his new one's throat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2009)

"Hey. You guys know what is going on?"Tylos said as he approached the group, after the Kido specialist introduced Shin to Marco the rest of the selected students showed up including."Shin-sempai!! I heard you guys are going for a mission, can I follow? I want to prove that I am worthy of the Gotei!!" said Sai as he drew his sword pointing towards the sky with gustor.

"Come on Shin-sempai, bring me in with you guys."

Both Kaon and Sakurako eyed Sai but only the latter commented on him."Is he your younger brother, he reminds me of an even louder and more pretentious version of you Yagami-san."Both of them reacted offended but Shin then mumbled."Pretentious?"Not that he questioned why she said this, it was more that he had no idea what she meant with that.Though assumed that it had something to do with his big mouth and habit of pretending to be....A bit more awesome then he really was.

"This is more then enough people, we're going."Not bothering to wait for the group, Kaon headed towards their destination.Sakurako closely behind him and Shin and the rest were a little behind them and started catching up with each other after they hadn't seen the self proclaimed Zanjutsu specialist for a while."So?"He asked."How's life at the academy now that I'm gone?"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 9, 2009)

"So?"Shin asked."How's life at the academy now that I'm gone?"

"It's been awesome Shin-sempai. I've been training hard on my Zanjutsu and, I've been practising the Binding spell Erin used on you." replied Sai enthusiasticly as he was given the approval to follow the mission.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 9, 2009)

Marco put his arms behide the back of his head and looked up towards the sky, he watched the fluffy white clouds drift in the sky by like galleons. This should be good pratice for him, he always prefered the more praticle way of learning since listening just bored him especially when he had to take down notes. Besides, that thing shouldn't appar where they were going and that meant very little distractions in combat... 
Hopefully...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2009)

Kazuma watches silently as Tylos, Marco, and Sai join the group. _This is quite a rag tag team we have here,_ he muses, _is the Gotei 13 really that hard up for manpower?_ 

Regardless, Kazuma welcomes them and sets off after the lead Shinigami. He feels slightly out of place among them unlike the last time he had been on one of these group style missions. _But that was a different you wasn't it?_ he asks himself _now you know whats its like to take a life.....how easy it is._ Kazuma quickly banishes these thoughts as he catches up with the others. 

"So?" Shin asked. "How's life at the academy now that I'm gone?"

Kazuma shrugs, "Same old same old," he replies non-chalantly while hiking his sunglasses higher up the bridge of his nose, completely shrouding his eyes, "I just can't wait to apply to get out of there and join a division." 

"So is being in the Gotei 13 its cracked up to be?" he asks Shin.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 9, 2009)

It seemed Shin had indeed been promoted. Not altogether surprising, but an interesting development. He wondered how long it would be until he deemed himself, or was deemed by his tutors, of being worthy of qualifying. He'd have to wait for his zanpuktoh to show itself yet. He had the nagging suspicion it should be soon.

There appeared to be two more senior members leading the party-it consisted of familiar faces, save another he vaguely recognised. Sai; that was his name. Seemed to admire Shin.

It was his first mission. Last time he had left the grounds he had got involved in a gang fight and since then things went weird. With a lurch he remembered Hajime. Was that? No. Impossible.

He was happy to sit back and follow, letting the maelstrom of conversation swirl around the group. Plenty of time to catch up when the mission starts. Anxiety was a small knot in his stomach-he was still a bit sore from the earlier duel and not as energetic as he had been earlier, but still fresh enough. He hoped.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2009)

"It's been awesome Shin-sempai. I've been training hard on my Zanjutsu and, I've been practicing the Binding spell Erin used on you."

"Practicing Kido?"Shin repeated in an offended tone."Sell out, what kind of sissies have to rely on trickery like that."A second too late he realized a particular Kido specialist was standing not too far from him."No offense Tylos."He chuckled softly while his hand reached to scratch the back of his head.

"So is being in the Gotei 13 its cracked up to be?" Kazuma asks Shin.


"Eh?....Honestly?"He shot a quick glance at his superior before replying."The life isn't as glamorous as one would expect, but you improve a lot more on this level and that's what it's  all about."He held out his hand high and stared into the distance, as if he could just see his future within visual range."Obviously when you get promoted and don't have to do crappy paperwork it'll be awesome, and that day will be soon for me."Proudly he announced."Since I will be sixth seat within days."He was wise enough not to announce that would soon be outranking his superior though.


----------



## Serp (Feb 9, 2009)

Nagi was excited this was his first mission. He still wore his thick leather gloves covering his pale pale hands, and his mouth guard to hide his sharp teeth. He now had his Zanpaktou, rough green lacquered hilt, bronze guard with what reminded him of shark teeth.

 Oh well at least he would have a chance to send some hollows to rest. Nagi, despite his appearance was not a battle hungry kind of guy. He liked hollows, they were much more interesting than Shinigami, and he empathised with their plight. He always admired the purification of a hollow, they would leave their ugly form behind and take on a new perfect humanoid form, how he wishes he could take a blade and thrust it hard through his head and then be reborn perfect, but alas he has to live with his imperfection and his shame, but if he could he would help others achieve their peace.

So there he stands, not making eye contact with anyone save they see his eyes, and waiting for the squad to form.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2009)

"So how will this work?" Kazuma asks Shin, "Will we move in in as an entire squad or split into smaller units?" 

Even though he's not too particularly anxious to make it back in time for his Kido test back at the Academy, neither does he want to leave Suzume hanging like this. He had just left her so suddenly right when he was making progress with her.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 9, 2009)

In the lab of the twelfth division

"Oooh?" Mayuri examines Boss's body. "Quite interesting Arrancaru." He grins. "It's been too long since i've had a fresh specimen." He removes one of his head dressings, revealing a tentacle like conneftion to his head. Then removes a scapel from it, placing everything back in his head. "Now, Arrancaru, Shall we begin. The tests?" He grins evily. "Damn.. It..." Boss coughs.

With Isac-

"I let boss get captured." He curls up in the fetal possition. "But boss is.. not a hollow?" He grabs his head. "What the hell is going on? Who were the women? Who was that guy who knew boss? why was boss.. so weird!?" He grunted and slammed his head into his knees. "I can't take this! It makes no sense!! It's been what!? A few days since i've started this?!?!? WHAT THE HELL!!!!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 10, 2009)

"Hey Tylos, I was wounderin, why become a shinigami? I mean it's not like you didn't have a reason too or their is not really a reason to becoming one if it didn't include any of your goals or ambitions?"Marco asked trying to get his thoughts off the lizard-like creature that had been following him the past few days.

_I dont understand that thing, it clearly shows intellengence since it bite me after I said that thing about it but that would mean it understands me. Worst thing is that apperntly I can only see it. Gah! I'm confused._Marco thought before looking towards Tylos.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2009)

A crack of electric Reiatsu burst from the elbow spike on Rahs's right side, and his giant hand, like a piston, broke through the sand of Hueco Mundo, crushing the skull of the Hollow he had pinned against the ground.

Around him, four other Adjuchas were finishing off their opponents, busying themselves with consuming their meal. Rahs followed suit, devouring the felled creature.

He and the others had been hunting the top world of Hueco Mundo for the past few days. Adjuchas in a Hierarchy clump together into small hunting groups, breaking apart again when returning to the main Hierarchy. The odd few Gillian and Hollow that ringed the outside of the Hierarchy drifted back and forth, consuming the odd Hollow they ran into.

Every member of the Hierarchy, from mighty Adjuchas to lowly common Hollow, was tagged by the Reiatsu of the Hierarchy's leader. Those of the same Reiatsu did not attack one another. Instinctive beasts, a Hollow recognises its own. This was absolute.

"Rahs," a tigress raised her head from a meal, blood stained around her lips, "Can you feel that?"

As the strongest of the five, Rahs was seen as the unofficial leader of the five hunting together. However within a Hierarchy, the ranking was simple. Small Hollow and nameless Gillian were equal. Self-aware Gillian held slightly higher position. All the Adjuchas bar one were above this. The one other Adjuchas was known as the 'second', and acted on behalf of the leader. If a Hierarchy is led by an Adjuchas, the second and leader are the same, while a Vasto Lorde's Hierarchy will always have an Adjuchas acting as second to the leader. Because of their reclusive nature, Vasto Lorde rarely interacted with others, but were always present.

"It's a pack. A powerful one," Rahs replied to Alana, watching her lips curl to display blooded teeth.

"Good," she replied with a purr, "That's exactly what I hoped for." Alana set off at a run, with Rahs and the others following behind her. She was the fastest of the five, and traditionally the first to encounter enemies, dealing a surprise first blow which paved the way for the others to enter the fray.

This time, when gorilla Rahs, crocodile Rainer, ibex Sylphain and rhino Rampader arrived on the scene, it was just in time to see Alana being slammed into one of the rock edifices which rose above the sandy floor.

The pack of nine Hollow looked nearly identical, it was an Adjuchas by Reiatsu quality, but a monster by quantity. Each were similarly gorilla-like to Rahs, but without spikes. Instead their hands ended in vicious curving claws, overgrown teeth jutted out from their masks and a thin tail flipped around aggresively, balancing the creature as it bent over to pose on all fours, before charging at Rahs and co. Rahs, Rainer and Sylphain quickly moved out of the way, but Rampader lowered his massive curving horn, a smaller pointer horn on his forehead behind it, and bellowed a challenge. Unfortunately for him, when the Adjuchas charging him impacted, its force flipped him completely over, and his exposed gut was opened up.

Rahs roared furiously at the Hollow, electric Reiatsu crackling across his body as his single eye turned purple. With a thundering punch, he propelled the Hollow off of Rampader, sending it flying into, and through, the outcrop Alana had been knocked into. The noise of the impact and shattering rock revived Alana, and she jumped at the nearest Hollow, latching onto its mask, biting and clawing furiously as it chased after Sylphain, who, true to her ibex nature, was swiftly running circles around the Hollow, serving as distraction.

Rainer was snapping with fervor, taking deep bites from each of the Hollow that came close to him. But six of the nine identical Hollow moved in to surround him, and when they split apart, all that was left was a bloodstain and one slain body of the foe.

With a further roar, Rahs delivered another of the deadly punches, busting a hole directly through his opponent. Alana managed to sink her claws into the neck of the Hollow she was hanging on to, and tore its throat out, rendering it lifeless. Sylphain had used her speed to build a run up, and charged another of the Hollow from the back, her horns, far more dangerous than any living ibex's had the right to be, aimed to penetrate it.

She did connect, but the damage she dealt was not lethal, and grabbing her by twisting its arms behind it, the Hollow she attacked brutally turned her around in one swift hit, snapping her neck completely such that her body hit the ground, her head still buried in the beast.

This Hollow Rahs responded to with a swing down of one of his fists, bashing its head in so that it literally exploded. In the state of Tempest Flare, he was a dangerous power.

Four Hollow remained, however the one Rahs had initially punched away through the rock returned, a little worse for wear, but still alive. When Alana next jumped at one, it grabbed her by the head, shook her roughly around and then slammed her into the ground, gouging with the claws its hand ended in.

Rahs, still as savage as ever, responded to the threat of his fellow, something he retained by sense of smell, by charging the Hollow. But the five now worked together on him, and, held down by the superior numbers, Rahs's injuries escalated with his blind fury, until, his power spent, his consciousness faded.

When Rahs later awoke, it was to carnage. In all directions, blood and body parts, the scattered remnants of the nine Hollow, severed into hundreds of pieces. Looking around for the source of this, Rahs winced. His armour plating was covered by countless scratches, though it appeared that he had not lost any flesh. He was still, thankfully, whole.

"You were lucky."

Rahs whipped about and stared up at Nire Slathe, who sat wistfully atop the remains of the stone outcrop. Looking about again, he realised that it had indeed been the second of his Hierarchy that had done this. Respect welled within him, the respect all Hollow felt for a similar power of their own kind. Nire was truly powerful.

When clarity settled in, Rahs looked about frantically, trying to find the others. Rampader's shredded body could still be seen, but Rainer's was nowhere to be found. Sylphian's headless body was nearby, but her head obviously cut to ribbons with the rest of the Hollow. Spotting Alana, Rahs inwardly breathed a sigh of relief, a very unHollowlike action, as she stirred and groggily stood. She, too, realised the situation, and stared at Nire with a mixture of fear and respect.

"Go ahead," Nire waved at the remains of the duplicating Hollow, "this meal is yours, after all." Rahs, primal instincts taking hold, lowered his head and began to feast on the parts, devouring every lick of spiritual presence. A not inconsequential part of him wanted the remains of his fellows, to at least honour their sacrifice, but a Hierarchy member would never eat another, even in death.

A gagging sound made Rahs look up, to see Alana spit out a piece of meat. From this angle, he could see the massive cut that went right through her eye, an eye which would never open again. "I can't stomach it," Alana's morose tone was of pure regret, "It appears I am done. Never to change."

Suddenly with wild abandon, Alana ran towards the outcrop, bounding up it with agility to land on its top and roar, roar at the moon under which she had hunted for so long. Nire's face seemed to carry a nostalgic smile, something which made him appear all the more sinister under the pale moonlight.

Rahs did not see this. He was too busy, eating the remains of his foe. Eating the threads of his future.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

Akira sat in his room and let out a sigh. "Fourth division?" He thought to himself. "I don't see why i would want to join them..." He laid back in his bed, arms spread. "I guess it could be.. ok." He thought. "I hear there's a lot of giirrllss~ In the fourth division." Akira sweatdropped. "That could be a bad thing if you think about it." He knew full well the fourth divisions politics. He knew full well the hate they got from other divisions. They were everything he feared people would think of him.

But, they also have the most access in soul society. They are the ones who know ever nook and craney. If, If Akira joined the fourth division. Perhaps, he could aid Erin in her quest for understanding? But, Would it be wise. Sometimes gaining understanding leads to pain. True understanding afterall, is not based entirely on fact. We understand something, But do we understand its true meaning?

"A rose by any other name smells just as sweet." We understand the message don't we. No matter what the name, The flower will smell the same. But, Others might view it differently. It would smell sweet no matter what. These minor changes in opinion are what can cause drastic changes in people. Everything in this world is based on personal opinion. Personal opinion dictates what an act is viewed as. "Evil." Is not evil, in someone elses eyes.

Aizen is the greatest example of this view. This is what Akira fears for Erin. He was a child when the events at Soul society happened. But he still knew, he knew about Aizen's betrayel. He knew about Arrancar, Ichigo, the other Ryoka. He had never seen them, but he knew about them. People always talk. "You think too much~" his sword said in a pouty voice. "I know i do." Akira sighs. Then, Comes a knock on his door. 

"This is Captain Retsu Unohana." The voice says peacefully. "And Vice Captain Isane!" the next voice is a little more nervous. Akira can understand nervousness. Akira got up and walked to the door. Opening it, he spotted the two. Unohana's never changing front braid. Isane's still has the strange long/short hair. But, There is one more. The head of the Accedemy is with them. "We want to see how your healing goes!" He shouts.

They bring in a man with a large cut on his leg. "Ah?" Akira blinks. "Heal him damn it." The head order. "R..r...right...." Akira gets down on his knees, He takes a deep breath. "Feel the reatsu flow to your hands." He meditates on the sensation for a moment, Letting the spirit flow to his hands till they glow green with power. He slowly moves his hands to the mans leg, He can feel his energy flow into the wound. Slowly, Ever inching forward. The mans leg begins to heal.

Unohana just smiles, Isane nods and the two leave. "T..Thanks!" the man smiles at Akira and rushes off. The head just lets out a scoff and leaves. "I... I wonder... What that was about..." Akira blinks. Normally, A test is much harder then that. But then again, the fourth division being less popular... Perhaps they made the test easy. Perhaps it was just a means to see where Akira's healing was at, Then see where he should be placed in the fourth division?

With Ssob-

"ARA!" He threw a right hook. "I've grown, stronger!" Boss shouts in his mind. "GURA!!!" He knees the chin of his prey, Rolling it backwards into a sandy hill. "I've grown, tougher!" Ssob crouches down into a runner stance. "I can evolve!" He grins. Infront of him, His prey. There is nothing else in this world of Hueco mundo. The prey is everything. Becoming stronger to accomplish his goal, Is everything! "YOU WORTHLESS BUG!!!" The sand dune explodes and covers the battlefield with a smoke cloud. 

"I'm sick of this fight." A hollow larger then Ssob can be seen in the smoke screen. "I can do this!" Ssob thinks to himself. "I can defeat this hollow! I can evolve! There is nothing to stop me! There is nothing in my way anymore!" He rushes forward, recklessly charging into the cloud. "ELECTRO SPINE!!!" A bolt of electricity is shot at him. Ssob nimbly jumps and flips out of the way. His agility is greater then his prays speed. He can do this, He can do this!

"GRRR... JUST DIE!!" the other hollow takes a swing as Ssob, He can barely see in the dust cloud. "HAHA!" Ssob avoids the swing and grabs onto the arm, "TAKE THIS!" He opens his jaw and bites off the beasts thumb. "GURAH!!!!!!" Ssob quickly lets go as it pulls its arm back in pain. "YOU BAS-" He can't finish, Ssob is prepared. A rock bashes into his mask. cracking it, you wouldn't think it would be enough. Because it's not. This is just the set up.

Boss rolls behind the hollow, He jumps onto it's back. There is one spike that allows him to fire all kinds of blasts. This is something that must be removed. Ssob grabs it and grips it tight as he can. He struggles and grunts trying to remove it. He can feel it shaking, twitching. It wants to come out, it wants to be removed. The cracking and squishing sounds coming from the spike told Ssob even more. He was getting close to removing it. And soon, he finds himself flying backwards with the spike in his arms. "Now, To finish."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 10, 2009)

Ynez had spent the week feasting on the pack of Gillians she was travelling with, she was getting more restless as time passed.

"This is ridiculous, when am I going to evolve!" shouted Ynez as she fired a cero into the sky. Evidently, her patience was getting less and less.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sai got ready for the upcoming mission. He wanted to prove to the Gotei that he is worthy enoughy of a place in the Gotei, but more importntly, he wanted to impress Shin. Shin had been his role model throughout his time in Soul Society. Sai felt jealous when he found out Shin had been accepted into the Gotei , and more importantly the 11th Division.

Sai polished his blade and brought his dark purple sash that he would tie around his left hand as a sign of good luck. 

"Yossshhhhh!!!! I am ready!!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 10, 2009)

Reno gorged on the flesh of the fallen. Their power would soon be his. Sloppy crunching sounds echoed through the area. But amongst the carnage Reno is forced to stop. The Adjuchas power that he had consumed earlier, that now sat at the core of his being, began to interact with the power he was now receiving from these Gillian class Hollow. Reno’s teeth clenched as a vile pain ran through his body. His back arched as he head shot straight up. He released a pained roar as he griped two nearby trees in a vice like grip. As the pain coursed to every fiber of his being he began to shake his head violently. His grip on the quartz like trees intensified to the point that the trees began to crack. Reno’s roars of pain echoed through the Menos Forest grabbing the attention of  Gillian class Hollow of the self aware and the mindless alike. A soft light enveloped the area that Reno was in. The Gillian gathered around the light as they watched Reno. The amount of reiatsu  that circled Reno kept them at a safe distance from him. The self aware Gillian quickly realized what was going on decide to turn and flee as Reno released a final pained Roar.

Reno’s grip shatters the two trees he was holding on to as his body turns a vibrant blue. The remaining Gillian roar with anticipation as Reno’s body fragment into blue particles. A deep power depression forms where Reno’s feet used to be as the blue particles being to flow around the area like a cyclone. The wind picks up and starts to throw debris has the particles pack in closer to the power depression. Through the flying rocks and dust the Menos can start to make out a form that is beginning to be made. They roar and growl amongst themselves at the sight. Smaller Hollow that inhabit the forest are snatched from their hiding places as the vacuum of wind sweep them inward toward the epicenter of the depression. They are ripped into reiatsu  particles as they hit the swirling mass of energy.  Then with little warning the mass of spirit particles intensify in rotation and spiral in on the epicenter of destruction. With a blinding light the depression explodes with a furious power that radiates outward. Everything within forty meters is eradicated. The pained screams of the watching Gillian are quickly silenced in the blinding flash of oblivion. 

As the dust settles a form can be seen in the aftermath. Reno’s bright yellow eyes sheen with a devilish glow as he stalks out of the destruction.  His form is much smaller now. More compact more powerful. Soon he comes into view of other Hollows, and what they see is a wolf like Adjuchas class Hollow. The claws on his paws are a deep black and powerful. They give off a sheen in what light is available. Reno is compact an lean, his black fur has a beautiful sheen to it. Little speaks of white cover the entirety of his fur, they represent the small razor sharp spikes that line his body under the fur. The upper half of his body is lined with dark grey plates that vary in size getting larger as they get closer to the spine. They are crafted exquisitely in a fashion that allows maximum protection as well as the full mobility that Reno required.  The plates extend over his spine and take the form of a housing. With in the housing lies a dark black piece of armor that has taken the shape of a cannon . It hovers four or so inches above the spine in pure reiatsu. The cannon is aligned so it fires between the ears of his mask. His mask is now very form fitting. Black fur juts out of the sides along the boarder of the mask. The mask itself is decorated with dark black lines that make simple patterns the mask has two long spine like protrusions that angle back to a point from each ear . The fur is much thicker on his chest and neck to the point that it covers his hole. Lastly a thick brown spiked leather  collar can be partially seen through the fur on is neck. A chain that has a skull on it hangs mid way down his chest from the center of the collar.

Reno’s eyes serve the area as he looks around as he adjust his weight. He flexs his muscles getting a feel for his new form. He deeply smiles to himself as he feels the full power of himself flow though his veins. Lowering his form Reno gathers reiatsu  in his legs. The with a powerful push off Reno rockets himself skyward. He hits the ceiling of the Menos Forest and cuts through it like a hot knife through butter. On the surface in the vast desert of Huceo Mundo a column of sand erupts skyward . Reno’s form busts through the column and sails into the night sky. He lands softly several meters away. Reno raises his head with pride at his new power. He then releases a long powerful howl that announced his presence to Huceo Mundo that a new predator was on the loose.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

Ssob grips the spike firmly in his hands. "GRUAH! YOU BASTARD!!!" the large hollow turns to him. "Normally, It would take a few shots to destroy your mask." Ssob laughs, His green eyes then turn into a determined stair. "However, Because i put a small crack into your mask already." WHAM! Ssob lunges the spike forward and stabs it through the other hollows head. "It has weakened."

He removes the spike. "It's time for my meal." Ssob smiles and puts a napkin around his beck. "I don't want to get any on my armor!!!" He laughs. He then begins his meal. Taking bite after bite of the hollow. Feeling the beasts reatsu flow into his self. Taking on large prey, Somehow it feels better. Somehow, He feels stronger. Small prey was enough to keep him from dying. But large pret seems to aid his evolution. 

He's been in many battles since his first meal. He's consumed many hollows since then. He's fighting for evolution. He's moving forward as fast as he can. There is one thing on his mind. "Evolve and become an arrancar!" He must evolve, consume. Grow to Adjuuca's or even beyond! He'll consume, Eat destroy everything in order to gain this goal. Then, He'll become an Arrancar. He'll become stronger then his brother.

When he's done with his meal, Ssob lets out a burp. "Ah." And pats an extended belly. "It was a very good meal!" He laughs. "BUUUURRRP!!" he lets out another burp. "Oh?" He was confused. "BUUURRRPP!!!" He normally didn't burp this much. "BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRP!!!" There must be alot of gass stored up, he thinks to himself. "BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRR RPPPPPP!" His stomach doesn't shrink.

No, His stomahc expands further. "ARA!?" He feels pain, his stomach keeps growing expanding further and further. "ARARARA!?!?!?!" It begins to tear, to rip open. "ARA-" Before he finishs, The light in his mask vanishes. "GRAAAA!!!!" a great meno's tears its way out of Ssob's stomach. "Ara?" The menos looks around. "OH!? I EVOLED!?" The beast shouts and does a donce. "Ah... it's... hard to move..." THWAM! he falls to the ground. His eyes still remain green, His mask is still very much like that of an ants. 

But his body is now massive and black. His feet are white and resemble clown shoes. His hands are like white gloves. "This is odd." He blinks. "Ah. but now i'm a gilian!" Ssob cheers, Still on the ground. "Buurp." He lets out one last burp. "Hehe.. somethings don't change." the massive hollow rubs the back of his head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

_With Shin and the rest​_
It took the group quite some time, since only a few of this group were advanced enough to perform Shunpo but when they finally did Sakurako spoke up."Alright, split up everyone and start looking for Hollow remains."She performed a low level kido spell and shot it in the air, where it exploded into a rain of sparkles."Most of you should know this one."She shot a dirty look at Shin."Those that don't have a zanpakuto should use that spell to call for someone that does, also that's our signal if you run into unexpected trouble.....Just a worst case scenario."

Kaon and Sakurako dissapeared in a blur, Shunpo taking them far away from the rest."Uhm, I'll be going as well but don't be afraid to call for help if you need it, just give the signal and Yagami-Sama will save your ass."He chuckled and then performed Shunpo as well, something he has recently started to master.

*With Dio Da Spazio*​
The young blond was making his way trough the deserted park, he wasn't the kind of kid that feared a mugging or anything and this was the shortest way back to his house.He had been on a 'date', if you could call playing around with a football in between make out sessions a date. He had to be sneaky about his as his girlfriend wasn't supposed to find about this or all the other stuff he was doing for that matter.

He usually did that stuff in the back of his limo, his daddy barely said a word to him but one of those few words he did speak out to him was that Dio was to always be driven to his school, practice or whatever.Though on a school night like this Dio couldn't really do this and so he had to sneak out from his house and make sure the driver, or any of the other staff members for that matter, didn't see him.

The Running Back threw the ball up in the air occasionally before doing a short spring and catching it, a little more practice wouldn't hurt him and he actually wished he could do some real training but everyone was long asleep by now.*"Ribbit Ribbit, yummy yummy"*He suddenly heard and he stopped to glance around but couldn't see anyone in the dark.Someone was hiding in the bushes."Who the hell is out there?"

*"Ribbit Ribbit, I wonder why I never noticed such a delicious treat like you."T*he voice spoke up again, though now from the opposite direction and Dio's head quickly snapped around.*"Ribbit Ribbit, overflowing with Reaitsu."*Dio stepped closer towards where the voice was coming from.*"Ribbit Ribbit, you are!You really really are!!"*The voice baceme more excited by the second and slowly a form stepped into the light while Dio dropped his football and started cracking his fingers.

"Waaaaah?"He mumbled as a frog stepped into the light, a car sized one at that.The pale best was covered in bright green spots and there was a bone like mask over his face."Screw this!"He couldn't fight a gigantic frog, he wasn't a chicken but not stupid either and he made use of all of his Running Back skills to make a dash for it as if he was being chased by the Cerbures himself.(The E21 one)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

"Uhm, I'll be going as well but don't be afraid to call for help if you need it, just give the signal and Yagami-Sama will save your ass," Shin says before he Shunpo's away. 

"Well aren't you the gracious one Yagami-sama," Kazuma mutters, he says the last honorific with intense sarcasm dripping in his voice. "I'll be sure to call you and your mates if a hollow starts feasting on my soul!" he calls out to him. 

_I forgot what an arrogant ass he could be_, Kazuma thinks, _but then again that's probably a trait of all members of the 11th division....only meatheads allowed_.

Kazuma takes a look at his surroundings and sighs. There are many small houses some of them dilapidated and totally broken down. This place isn't like Seireitei and certainly nothing like his families estate. "So this is what outer Rukongai is like huh?" he muses. Kazuma turns towards his comrades and shrugs, "Listen I'm just gonna go off in a random direction. This is probably going to be a wild goose chase anyhow..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2009)

Erin sketched her name at the bottom of the list pinned to the main noticeboard in the Shinigami Academy. There were fifteen such lists here, the Thirteen Gotei Divisions, the Kidou Corps and the Special Forces.

Erin had added her name to the Thirteenth Division List, which would, luckily for her, be having an acceptance day later this afternoon. When enough names were on a list, either the Captain or Vice-Captain, occasionally both, would come to the academy, propose a test for all those attempting to enter their division and judge them based on the results.

Thirteenth Division, Captain by Isis Neith and Vice Captained by Rukia Kuchiki, was the Squad most often on patrol in the real world, and most often the one dealing with Hollows on a consistent basis. Erin, who was driven by the desire to understand the powers of the Shinigami, would begin with the basics of all. Shinigami vs Hollow. The reason Shinigami existed in the first place. That would be her starting point.

She was also personally interested in the story of Captain Neith. After the Aizen incident, 200 years ago, five Shinigami, Neith among them, discovered that their powers developed extremely fast, and soon enough developed and mastered their Bankai. The 3rd, 5th, 8th, 9th and 13th Captains were all people who, prior to the incident, had been run of the mill Shinigami. The mystery behind this power they had gained was currently unknown. Erin loved a good mystery.

She scanned the list of names applying for the 13th Division, but spotted no one with whom she was properly familiar. Sighing, she decided to wander around the academy for a little while, maybe inform a few of her Senseis that she was applying for 13th and generally burn some time until the test.

What Erin walked in to as she turned the corner was a tall Shinigami woman loudly arguing with one of the Academy Heads.

"And I'm telling you, you overprotective hag," the Shinigami was in full steam, letting the Head know exactly what was on her mind, "That the concept is ridiculous. If you keep babying all the students like that, they won't even be able to figure out which end of the Zanpakto goes in the bad guy and which goes in their sheath."

"Those are the same ends," the Head pointed out.

The women froze for a moment, her mouth slightly open as she thought up her rebuttal. "Exactly!" she managed after a while. Erin sweatdropped slightly.

"Neith Taichou!"

The flash of a Shunpo and a woman, quite a bit smaller than the lanky Shinigami that had been arguing before, appeared next to the two. Draped over her arms was the white Haori of a Captain, which she held out to the taller woman.

"Please don't go around without your Haori, Taichou," she mumbled, "People still don't recognise you without it."

"Good!" Isis Neith, Captain of the Thirteenth Division, stood up to her full height, the tallest of everyone present, "I like it like that. If people just think I'm a normal Shinigami, they wouldn't sugar-coat their words."

The Academy Head was pointing between Rukia Kuchiki, Vice-Captain of Thirteenth, and Isis with a wide jaw, realising who it was she had just been arguing with so vehemently.

Rukia held out the Haori to Isis, patiently awaiting her Captain to don it once more. Isis shook her head in annoyance, waving Rukia off. "You wear it," she remarked, "And take care of the new applicants today."

"I...I can't do that, Captain Neith!" Rukia spluttered, shocked at being asked such a thing. Neith turned back to her, an evil smile on her lips.

"Ohhhh," she remarked, "Don't trust yourself to look after the Division?" Isis hit one of Rukia's nerves, and she immediately retorted with the fact that she looked after it more than Isis did. Erin continued to watch in disbelief as the two argued now, and the Academy Head stared dumbly at the unfolding scene.

Eventually, with an annoyed sigh, Isis grabbed the Haori and slung it over her shoulders, fitting her arms through it so that the sleeveless white robe settled over her back. "Fine," she muttered, "Let's just get this done with. You! Student!"

Erin stood rigid in shock as Isis, without even looking at her, pointed a finger directly at her.

"You're joining the 13th, right?" she demanded of Erin.

"Y...yes, Captain!" Erin replied immediately, her back as straight as possible to make herself look at attention.

Isis's pointing finger kind of dipped, and she turned to look at Erin. "Wait," she said in mild surprise, "really?"

Erin nodded, not trusting her mouth to stumble.

"Oh." Isis looked put out for a minute, as if she had prepared a whole rant on why her Division was best for the Student to suffer. "Well, follow me then, I guess." Isis wandered off, scratching her head with moderate annoyance. The Vice-Captain of 13th waved to Erin to follow behind her, and, hardly believing the situation, Erin fell in line behind them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

"Hmm....now if I were a Hollow where would I be?" Kazuma stands on the rooftop of a house scanning the various alleyways from his high vantage point but there are just some random people going about their business. 

Kazuma envelops his body in a bubble of Reiatsu, attuning himself to the spiritual fabric around him. He tries to feel for any disturbances, any presences which might seem out of place. Of course a strong enough Hollow could mask its signature and literally fly under the radar, and he had even read of some that could make their energy feel like that of a Shinigami but he doubts he'll meet any kinds of those Hollows. _Heh...and if you ever do you'll die a swift death at the pitiful level that you're at_ thinks Kazuma. He looks down at his Asauchi and feels inadequate, wishing that it were a Zanpakuto there, a literal piece of his soul instead of some poor substitute like this thing. 

Kazuma feels nothing out of the ordinary and shakes his head in frustration, "I knew this would just be some wild goose chase." He leaps down to a nearby alleyway and decides to just take in some more of the slums, see how the peasants live. "When in Rome," mutters Kazuma, yet another saying of the Human realm that he had read about but had absolutely no clue what it meant but somehow it seems to fit so well. 

As he turns the corner pnto a main street lined with houses and a couple of random shops, Kazuma just takes in the environment. "So this is where Garret lived?" he asks himself, and for a second Kazuma toys with trying to find their house when suddenly it hits him like a jolt of lightning. A feeling of disturbance, of something not quite right that doesn't belong. Kazuma follows the disturbance towards a general area and scans the different intersections. As he passes a blind alleyway he can hear crying. Kazuma runs towards the alley and spots a little girl standing at the end of the alley in a corner. 

He approaches her but then stops short at the opening to the alleyway, "Uh excuse me are you okay?" Kazuma asks while carefully scanning the rooftops and walls of the alleyway he extends his sensory awareness outwards, trying to sense even the most subtle disturbance but there's nothing there that he can detect. 

"It took my mom, it was a monster!" cries the girl, still with her back turned to him. Kazuma walks towards the girl with his right hand on the hilt of his Asauchi, "Its alright, I'll help you, I'm a Shinigami" replies Kazuma, _err....well almost a Shinigami_ he thinks...practically, oh yeah and I did I forget to mention that I don't even have a Zanpakuto yet!   

Kazuma reaches within close range of the girl when suddenly his own shadow moves. He instinctively tries to jump back but the shadow binds around his legs, freezing him in place. The little girl turns around and smiles at Kazuma. Her eyes spark with crimson energy and her face opens vertically revealing many sharp fangs that open in giant maw. 

"I can taste your precious soul already!" growls the Hollow.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

"Oh?" Brikan blinked looking over the park. He has been ordered to go after Mamamo's next mark. "But, What is football." He blinked. The massive wall of muscle just shrugged and jumped down from the tree. "BAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!" FWAM!!! He crashed down between the hollow and the human. "I'M BRIKAN! THE JOUTEI!!!" He cheers. 

"The... What?" Dio questioned. "I don't know what it means!!" Brikan laughed. "I'M THAI!!" Compared to Brikan, Dio resembles a two year old. "NOW THEN! LET'S GO!!" He looks at the frog hollow. "Allow me to prepare!" Brikan took a half squating position. "BREAK THE SKY!" He slammed his fists together. "HUAH!" Five purple fists began to float behind him. "I've set it on the minimum!"

"Ribbit Ribbit! Don't under-" WHAM!! seven fists slam into the frog hollow sending him flying back and exploding into balls of reatsu. "NOW THEN! RECRUITMENT!!!" Brikan shouts, picking Dio up and running off at inhuman speeds. "BAHAHAHA! I'VE RECRUITED MORE MEMBERS!!!" "where the hell are you taking me!?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

It was so surreal, almost as if a fairy tail writer on crack had created this situation in his latest work.Hansom boy gets attacked by a giant frog monster and he gets whisked away like a princess by a Thai Arnold Schwarzenegger. 
To be honest he had always dreamed of suddenly waking up in some kind of crazy manga world with superpowers but he didn't imagine it to be like this, this wasn't at all how he pictured this moment in his dreams.

"Ahem."He cleared his throat, hoping that it would help him get the attention of this weirdo."Alright....."He decided to continue on when he was ignored."Let me go, you asshole!"He started hitting the guy, though Football had toughened him up for human standards he wasn't superhumanly strong like this guy."I think I would prefer to take my chances with that Ribbit Ribbit thing....."He sighed in defeat.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

"BAHAHA!!" Brikan laughed. "RECRUITS RECRUITS!" he cheers, jumping up onto a building and seemingly skipping across the gaps. "Sigh, Where the hell are we going?" Dio questioned, There was no point fighting anymore. This mans arm feels like a vice that could easily crush him. "OH!? TO JOUTEI HEADQUARTERS!" He laughs. "I'M BRIKAN!! THE JOUTEI!!" He races towards a sky scraper. "What's that?" Dio asked, He'd never seen the building before.

"JOUTEI HQ!!!" Brikan laughs. CRASH!!! from the fifth floor a window explodes and a man falls to the ground. "GUAH!" Neku rolls across the floor. "DAMN IT YOU WORTHLESS PIECE OF CRAP!!!" Melisa jumps out the window and lands on the ground effortlessly. "YOU THINK THAT IS ENOUGH!? TOUGHEN UP!" She growls. "BRIKAN! WHO THE HELL IS THAT!" The purple haired women points at the man in Brikan's death grip.

"MAMAMO'S THIRD TARGET!!" Brikan says with a  expression. "Fine." She walks past them. "Put him up in the 30th floor with Isac." She walks over to Neku. "Ah, She must like him." Brikan comments. "What?" Dio says with a blank gaze. "SHE' BEATS UP THE GUYS SHE REALLY LIKES!" Brikan continues his  expression. "Then i don't... want her to like me." Neku coughs up a cup of blood. "Oh, You don't like me?" Melisa's eyes burn. "Then, Let's make you love me." She grins.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

"Uhm.....I have class tomorrow and I'm already past my curfew."Dio attempted to wiggle free this time, but still no succes.This man might even make a better Linebacker then his dad."Look, I don't even want this, so unless you want me to use my powers."He was bluffing, best he could do was throw a stack of cash at them before running away, if he ever got out of this grip."Seriously, don't make me go Superman on your asses!!"

*"To the 30th!"*Brikan completely ignored Dio once again and took a couple of steps before leaping towards the fifth floor and entering the building that way.
"Slow the fuck down!"He yelled as his head swayed left and right as Brikan raced up the stairs.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

With Neku- 

WHAM! She punched him back into the building. "You're pathetic!" she shouts. "Guah..." He stood up. "YOUR THE ONE WHO SAID NO POWERS!" she shouts WHAM! he's punched again. "WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF!? GOING BEAST AGAIN!? THEN GO BEAST! YOU'LL NEVER CONQUER THIS POWER TILL YOU'RE WILLING TO GO INTO THE DEPTHS OF HELL!" WHAM! she punches him again.

Neku just coughed up more blood. Melisa had told him he could end it anytime with a simple word. "Finished." But he never spoke it. He just kept standing up, Bleeding more and more. Coughing up gallons of blood. "Damn it." She wants to punch herself. "Fine. we'll install Aika's supresser." She walks off. "Fatty. Get your ass down here." Melisa talks into an Intercom. "O.K." Fatty responds. "S..upresser...?" Neku asks. "You wont go full hollow." 

With Brikan-

"TWENTY EIGHT!" He jumps up. "TWENTY NINE!!!" He continues. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?" Dio shouts. "YOUR JUMPING UP THE FLOORS!?" Brikan ignores him. "THIRTY!" THWAM! He throws Dio through the door. "NOW TO THE NEXT ONE!" Brikan follows Dio as he's flying through the air. "BAHAHA!" he passes the teen and runs to the end of the hallway opening a door. The moment dio passes through Brikan slams it shut and runs off. 

Dio crashes into a matress placed on the wall and falls to the floor. "The hell?" He sat up and looked around. "It doesn't get much easier then that..." Isac rubbed the back of his head. "And honestly, You don't get much of a choice. It's pretty much join or die here." He held out his hand. "I'm Isac, Nice to meet you."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Isis Neith, Captain of Thirteenth Division, walked up and down the line of seven academy students, muttering under her breath as she went. The seven stood rigidly, most terrified by the presence of the legendarily quick tempered Isis. Erin was slightly better off, already having witnessed Isis's way of acting, but only slightly. She still had no idea what the Captain would do.

After a few moments, Isis took a step back and raised an arm, pointing at each of the seven in a sweeping motion. "Okay," she announced, "Each of you wish to join Thirteenth. Well first you'll have to meet my requirements, so let's begin with a simple question, shall we? Which one of you can beat the other six here?"

The seven students looked back and forth at one another, visibly confused. Isis sighed, putting a hand to her forehead and shaking it from side to side. "It's a simple question, really," she repeated, "Each of you should be able to tell the basics of the others. So look at each person here, and then, if you think you can beat them all, say so. Now do it."

Erin looked at everyone gathered, observing their stances, trying to read their Reiatsu. After a few moments, she concluded she would not be able to defeat them all, and looked back at Isis blankly.

Isis facepalmed loudly, before vanishing in a Shunpo. A moment later she reappeared atop one of the roofs of a nearby building, one of those that ringed this outdoors training ground.

"You're hopeless!" she berated, "It's not about whether you can or not. I know you can't. It's about confidence! It's about the ability to stand at the Gates of Hell and laugh! It's about facing a situation without a chance of survival and fighting on all the same! It's about believing in yourself!"

Erin's face warmed in embarrassment as Isis delivered her lecture. She had always prided herself on being able to read motives and depths, and here she had just been completely incorrect. It shamed her, she who lived for challenges, to fail one so terribly.

Isis sat herself down, raising a leg to wrap her hands around it and dangling her other leg over the ledge of the building. "Kuchiki!" she yelled at her Vice-Captain. Once Rukia snapped to attention, Isis waved casually towards the students, "Fight them all." she ordered.

Rukia nodded, turned and drew her sword. It was obvious to her that her Captain wanted to see what these students were capable of, so Rukia would allow them to try and attack her, countering their efforts with her Zanpaktou. Three of the students, Erin among them, grasped this concept as well and drew their swords. Isis nodded in approval of their readiness. The other four caught on a moment later and also drew their blades, and each of the students took up a stance.

Rukia moved instantly, appearing between two of the students three places down from Erin. One swung at her, but she dodged out of the way, and the student had to amend his swing to avoid hitting the student next to him. Realising that Rukia was playing their fighting styles against one another in tight quarters, the seven spread out to form a ring around her.

One by one, each dodged in, tried to strike at her and dodged back out as she blocked or evaded them. Even were all seven to try to strike at the same time, Rukia was able to knock all their swords away with a light strike. The power of a Vice-Captain was definitely impressive.

Each of the seven understood that this battle was simply to display how well they fought. This was what Rukia believed as well. This all changed when the area literally exploded with a barrage of high powered Kidou.

Isis stood, Reiatsu crackling in her open hands, surveying the training ground. "What is this?" she demanded, "Only using your swords in such a halfhearted manner? Were you all rejected by Eleventh or something? Fight! I didn't come here to watch a boring training exercise. You want to be in my Division? Then prove to me you're good enough. I want Kidou! I want combat! I want power! I want you to show me that you are a worthy Shinigami. Do it! Now! Or get out."

Erin's embarrassment burned further. Once again, she had made an assumption, and once again, she had been completely incorrect. She always believed she could read a situation perfectly, but here, twice in a row, she had been totally wrong. Captain Neith was an unpredictable element, but she was also right. Something Erin did not have the luxury to claim to be. If she was going to pass this test, she would need to show her very best.

Erin's sight was by no means bad. She could read, she could make out shape and detail at casual distance and she could track well enough with her naked eyes. But the glasses she wore increased the detail of her sight dramatically. Wearing them, her ability to analyse and record information was maximised by the clarity of the picture she saw. Her personal talent, a quick intake of visual knowledge, was essential here. Removing the case from her robes and donning the spectacles, Erin placed them on her face. Then, positioning herself ready to charge Vice-Captain Kuchiki, she waited.

When the students on either side of Erin charged Rukia, she followed a step behind them. Rukia turned and caught both of their Zanpaktou with her own, breaking their attack apart, but, having studied how their bodies were moving, Erin's small frame contorted naturally between the two, and she lashed upwards with her sword, forcing Rukia to turn a ways as the blade trailed by. The three jumped back, and following Erin's lead, each of them raised a hand and unleashed the first Hado. The triple Thrust blasted towards Rukia, but vanished upon contact with the sheet of yellow Reiatsu, Rukia having used the Bakudo Wall without a word.

Rukia turned an eye on Erin. She had been the first to use Kidou, and the first to use strategy against the Vice-Captain. That made her the dangerous element of this battle.

However, even as all seven began to heighten the fight they were delivering, Rukia was perfectly disrupting them all, her sword deflecting every one of their strikes, the occasional Wall blocking their blasts.

The watching Isis was beginning to grow dissatisfied, and considered ending the battle here, rejecting all seven applicants. But then, one of the students caught her eye.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

He stepped in to swing his Zanpaktou at Rukia, stepping back as she casually deflected him. But the moment her attention focused on another target, he had stepped in again. Some of the other students noticed him as well, and in a few moments, he alone was crossing swords with Rukia, being pushed back at every impact. But then he pulled a move that made even Isis whistle in appreciation. The yellow glow of Reiatsu on his hand, formed by the second Hado Scythe - a technique which creates a cutting aura around the palm - lit up, and the student slammed both sword and hand against Rukia's own blade, actually pushing back against it. Even if she was barely trying, Rukia had to admire an opponent who could use the technique so well that his own hand was not cut in direct competition with a Zanpaktou. Clearly Isis thought so as well.

"You!" Isis yelled out, catching the male's attention, "Good. Just like that. Welcome to Thirteenth Division. Come here." Isis hopped down off the roof, landing casually on the ground. The student quickly moved over to her, words of thanks for her praise on his lips. The rest that was said Erin could not hear. Turning her attention back to Rukia, she and the other five students resumed their attacks.

For all their efforts, even when working both their Kidou and Zanjutsu together as a team, the six could not force Rukia to budge from where she stood. She only needed to take a half step in any direction, always returning to the centre point where she stood.

One of the other male students had engaged Rukia at close range, constantly raining blows down upon her Zanpaktou. each time he struck, he moved a little to the side, moving in a circle around Rukia, such that he always had a new angle to strike at, and an angle which she had to correct for. Or so he liked to believe. In actuality, Rukia was the one guiding him, using him as a shield between her and some of the students who either wanted to rush her, or blast her with Kidou while she was absorbed in the close range combat. In particular, one of the female students opposite her caught Erin's attention.

She had her hand outstretched, building up a Kidou within it. She was tensely studying the battle, waiting for her moment to strike. But the moment was when both Erin and Rukia least expected it. The male student struck at Rukia, was knocked aside, and attempted to strike again. Rukia changed her attack angle to try and disarm him with a clean blow. At that point, the female student launched the first Bakudo, Restraint, and struck not Rukia, but the male. His arm jerked out of the way as Rukia's sword sailed past where it had been, before, a split second later, the Bakudo was removed and his arm snapped back to create a new, and visibly more powerful, strike against the Vice-Captain.

Erin stared in shock as the male continued as if nothing was out of the ordinary, the female from a little way back adding changes to his movement with near perfect control of multiple Restraint Bakudo. Overlaying the two attacking styles, the male was fighting evenly with Rukia, even if she was going ridiculously easy on them all. Just as she was about to consider raising her strength a little, Isis called out to them all.

"Girl!" she pointed at the Kidou user, "That's Kidou Genius. Boy! You're unfazable. Both of you are welcome here. Come!"

Both students instantly moved to join the first Isis had accepted. Isis was not done however. "The rest of you!" she announced, "Have one minute left. Impress me."

Erin knew here and now that she would have to put her all into this last minute. Reiatsu surged around her as she began assembling threads of Kidou, Kidou she began to weave using her own body as the canvas. By creating the shape of the Kidou discreetly, within her body, she could disguise the techniques as a simple increase in Reiatsu. With half a minute left, Erin closed in on Rukia, whispering the incantations for the double ten under her breath.

_"-Evanescent Fireflies, spirits from Death's Door.

-Dark Moon, shining with empty light.

-Beware that which encroaches upon you; strike back with fury:

-Glow a sudden brightness; unleash an unyielding darkness:"_

As Erin moved around Rukia, the other three remaining students also fighting on, she layered a shape of Reiatsu into the ground, preparing her trap. As the last ten seconds began, she lashed her hand up, pointing at Rukia.

_"Bakudo Ten: Queen's Seal!"_

The ring of Reiatsu appeared in the ground beneath Rukia, prepared by Erin, and a mass of thin tendrils burst out of the ground, ensnaring Rukia, and the other three students - Erin had been unable to remove them as targets of the Bakudo - tightly.

Even as she finished uttering the Bakudo's command, Erin had yelled the Hado's.

_"Hado Ten: Crescent Scythe!"_

The arc of silver Reiatsu surged forth from Erin's hand, zooming towards Rukia. The next thing Erin saw, a wave of dust and dirt exploded in all directions.

When it faded away, Isis was standing before Rukia, having appeared between them in an instant and destroying the Hado with a single swat of her hand. Around Rukia, the tendrils of Queen's Seal had been burned away, and Rukia held her Zanpaktou, ready to parry the Hado. She had not been expecting Isis to help. Nor had she needed it.

"Time's up." Isis said simple. Then she walked straight by Erin, the three Academy Students she had picked following after her, as she moved towards the exit.

Just as realisation of failure creeped in upon Erin, Isis turned at the exit. "Well?" she demanded loudly, "Aren't you meant to be following your Captain?"

Erin's heart exploded with relief, and, a great smile failing to mask itself on her face, she followed after Captain Neith. Rukia was left with the option of placating the three students Isis had left behind.


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

The group split up, the rest of the group not even speaking to Nagi. Nagi was still unware how he even got into this recon group, not that it mattered. They were assigned to find hollow remains, a job he would do to the best of his ability. 

He listened, but no sign of hollows, he looked but his eyes although strong could not see any sign of them. His nostrils flared, and he thought he caught a whiff of something, but it was weak. 

Nagi was ashamed of himself, he was different. His eyes, hands, teeth, hair and skin all different to the rest. Soul Defect they called it, his soul had been damaged during the crossing over process. Thick gloves and a mouth guard to cover his body. Nagi then as a result knows what its like for a hollow to die and their body becoming monstrous. But Nagi's defects came with some talent, he closed his eyes and took a deep breath in, soul particles in the air being sucked into his head. Flashing lights throughout out his head, if he had body hair they would stand on end but alas no. 

Nagi's crop of greeny blond hair, waving swiftly, but independent of the wind, he had caught onto its scent. He was gnashing his sharp teeth, involuntarily and then he was took off, running through the streets of Rukongai. Towards the hollow, as he got closer he could taste the danger on his lips, and that taste was ever so sweet. Nagi had another problem, his teeth and his hunger for battle that even went literal, meaning during combat he would be hungry was something that scared him, he was afraid he would hurt someone, but now he was in his trance. 

Nagi had used this tracking thing before, going into his trance to find some other shinigami, but it never worked for them. He could only find hollows, and strangely enough this never worked when he had a full stomach. But Nagi's reiatsu was starting to fluxuate, his mouth was salivating and then he approached it. 

It was towering friend of a hollow, but slim too. It curled and twisted keeping out of sight. Nagi jumped at it, but his first reaction was to rip of his mouth guard and devour it, but he restrained, he pulled out his Zanpaktou. "I am Nagi Amen'hoko, and I am here to purify you!"

This was Nagi's first encounter with a wild hollow alone, the hollow twisted its head and smiled. "Kekekeke, you say that but what do you really want to do? You want the same as me, kekekekeke." Its buffalo shaped mask croaked. 

Nagi confused but still trying to remain calm, he would have thought he would be more scared but instead he was, bored. "What, I don't want anything you have to offer."

"Kekekeke, what I want is to eat you, kekekekeke and you want the same!" Twisting its head again and again in a fluid motion.

"NO!" Shouted Nagi.

He jumped up high and watched as the hollow twisted to dodge his over head attack, but Nagi had planned this, and he fell to the floor and rammed his sword into the not so happy place under the neck and smiled. Before the hollow dissipated a small shower of blood landed on Nagi, the blood trickling through his mouth guard and into his mouth, it was sweet and savoury, Nagi trying not to taste, but it made its way into his mouth. There he stood, not moving, shocked in awe, standing with dark thick blood covering him like a sheen mist.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Nire was truly the most monstrous of any Hollow Rahs had ever met. The law of power which drove the realm of Hueco Mundo made him little less than a god to ordinary Hollow. Their presence often unseen, Vasto Lorde did not display their powers brazenly. This meant that the strongest of the Adjuchas were often those most respected.

When Nire hunted, bodies were spread out for miles under his wrath. Those that hunted under Nire feasted on the bodies he provided. He himself, having been an Adjuchas who had had a part of himself consumed, did not do so. Alana hunted with the Adjuchas as well, but her heart had gone of it. With her evolution gone, it seemed she had lost the will to go on.

These were how the days went on now. Rahs himself killed a fair share of Adjuchas, as did those he hunted with. Nire massacred the strongest without a single scratch, and the gap between him and Rahs seemed to remain as large as ever.

With occasion, Rahs was nearby to feel the presence of the Vasto Lorde that led this Hierarchy. He would only meet with Nire, but Rahs, and every other Hollow, could sense when he was active. And they all wondered at who was located within this darkness. But the truth of that was a truth for another day.

Rahs's Tempest Flare was active often, but the degree to which he lost himself seemed to be slacking. He was able to peacefully eat alongside his fellows, and never attacked them, even when his eye was the vivid purple signifying his full power was active. These developing powers were a surprise to him. He wondered what lay in the future.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Confusion-

This is a word that signifies everything Neku, Isac and most definitely the new comer Dio feel. Neku still doesn't know about Boss, Isac still doesn't know what to believe and Dio, Has no clue what's going on at all. Confusion most often comes from ignorance. Not ignorance in general, but the lack of information on a certain subject. This subject would be the spirit realm. Sure, Boss has explained Hollow and Shinigami to the boys. He's even explained Heuco mundo and Soul society. 

However, when taking into account the week that's gone by. It's not hard to see why Isac and Neku are confused. They were normal teenagers now thrust into a world that made no sense to them. Well, Neku knew of spirits as did Isac. But, In this world, They've gained abilities that put them in the Super human catagory. Their life is as if they stepped into a Manga. Neku's life is getting more dangerous now however. Inside him is a power, A fierce power brought on by his anger. 

Every ounce of hate and anger he holds in his body. Every bit of determination to go further then anyone has gone in order to gain power to protect his friends from the hollow. This burning desire mixed with unreasonable angeer. It creates a beast from hell inside his body. It takes over and corupts his soul, Destroying everything in it's path. Melisa knows this power all to well, She felt it too. Before she found Aika. The head of the Joutei keeps a supresser inside her. 

One to keep her from losing control. This is why her abilities are mostly physical. Using anything more then that could break the supresser and unleash Melisa's true bottled rage. "GUAH!!!" Now, Fatty is working on Neku. He is placing a supresser inside, near the two spirit ports. This will limit Neku's spirit energy. He will not become full hollow, but he will be able to use his left and right arms spirit blasts.

Isac however, Needs to hear the call of his pins. He holds four abilities now, But in the battles ahead he will need more. The Joutei are trying to evolve these catapillers into butterflies. But the process is taking a long time. "We're doomed." Melisa lets out a sigh. "What's wrong mistress?" Aika questions. "Soul society knows about us now, Our plans are completely compromised." 

Aika adjusted her glasses. "Please tell me this sudden change in character is not brought on by that... worm." Aika refers to Neku. "He's not a worm!!!" Melisa throws a shoe past her face. "Ah. It was as i feared." Aika sighed. She never thought her boss would lose to her emotions like this. Though, Melisa often lost to one emotion... Aika turned and left the room. "It seems, I must take charge of the Joutei." 

She raised her arm. "Melisa, As Second in command, I retain the right to put you in holding until you've regained yourself." Her hand began to glow black. "HEY! WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING AIKA!?" Melisa shouted. "AS THE BOSS I- GU...UH..." Her chest began to throb. Aika was putting the supresser on full blast. "If you will not make the proper choices that will accomplish the groups goal." 

Aika turned to her, her eyes very serious. "Then you must be removed from the seat of leader until you are willing to do so." the glasses women slammed her fist into the ground, creating a black barrier around Melisa. "While i may not be fit for combat. My support abilities are far more then enough to deal with most of the Shinigami. Xan and Brikan will need to have their supressers removed." 

She makes notes on her clipboard. "We Joutei must stop hiding. Since we have lost the arrancar, We shall go to the Shinigami Kento and force his help." She left the room. "These were your own plans Melisa. Please do not forget your roal in the future. When you're ready to maintain the position as head, Inform me." Aika slammed the door behind her. "YOU BITCH!!! Melisa shouted. "I'LL KILL YOU!!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2009)

With Shin​
With his Shunpo he had been able to cover long distances within seconds but this didn't help make this boring mission go any faster.For the last half hour he's been searching trough the meadows of the farms that were found here and so far he had the pleasure of finding a total of two small Hollow remains. Purifying them was no trouble at all but eventually he ran into something that did give him trouble. He stumbled upon a farm, what was noticeable was a trail of blood leading away from the house and upon entering it he discovered that the place was splattered with blood but not a single body was found.In one of the bedrooms he discovered a fleshy.....Well he had no idea what it was supposed to be, most of it was circular in nature but broken open like a cocoon where a butterfly had popped out of.

Whatever happened here took priority, if he could fire that signal in the air he would've done so but right now he would just go after it himself.With Shunpo he tracked the trail but eventually it stopped with no sign of anything in sight and so he just went into a the direction the trail had been leading to.Several minutes later he spotted a person covered in blood, a shinigami with shaggy blond hair.He recognized him as being one of the students that was selected to come along on this mission."What's going on? "He asked, his hand on his blade.With the Hollow that Nagi had fought before gone, Shin had no idea of knowing this was just a mere coincidence.

Not far from them, in the forest, was quite some activity going on. Many tall and monsterlike being were heading back and forth, they were pale with a mask like a Hollow but all of the monsters were identical in appearance.They froze for a second, a telepathic order was being directed towards them and then they suddenly formed groups before heading towards different directions.
Within seconds a group of these beings were close to Nagi and Shin

With Dio​
Okay, so all of this was already weird but it suddenly got much worse."Uhm good luck you guysn but I got stuff to do."Dio mumbled as he made his way towards the door and bolted down the stairs.What he didn't know was that the stairs were made from a material that drained Reiatsu so while Dio had a large amount of raw Reiatsu he was already spraying it around like an Ichigo but here it was intensified. Resulting in Dio panting and crawling down the stairs somewhere around the 25th floor."WEAKLING!"Brikan shouted as he came to pick Dio up again."Only five floors, pathetic!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

FWAM!! Dio is once more thrown into the room with Isac. "I told you.. It's pretty much join or die here." Isac helped the other guy up. "I'm Isac, Though i've already said that." He rubbed the back of his head. "Uhmu, This is the new recruits room." He showed Dio around. "Damn it..." dio thought to himself. "There's gotta be a way to escape." He would follow Isac and hopefully find a way out. 

"That's the bed." Isac pointed to an old matress with a spring comming out. "We.. took the good ones..." He pointed at their beds. They have ducktape on them, keeping the springs inside. "Though.. they are only partially btter. i suppose.." He laughed nervously. "Uh, that's really all for the room. Tomorrow they'll pretty much force you to run down from the 40th floor to the basement..." 

"WHAT!?" Dio exclaimed. He couldn't make it five floors, how is he going to do 40!? "It's.. Not that hard.. you get a nice meal every ten floors." Dio wanted to escape more now then ever. "Ah! Wait!" Isac thought of something. "Here, Let me show you something!" He reached into his pocket and pulled out a pin. "Watch!" Isac swung downward and created a blade. "Cool right?"

With Ssob-

"Ara!" BOOM! he got the hang of taking steps now. But, These gilian have flocked towards him. "Ah?" Ssob looked around. It was annoying how Gilian flocked together sometimes. But Ssob was not part of a group. "HAHA!" Ssob cheered, This however got the attention of the Gilians. "Graaa!" They shout in Unison. "Uh?" Ssob looked around. Even in their world, Gilian know a threat. 

Right now, As Ssob is the only one of them not conforming, He's viewed as potentionally threatening. FWAM! a fist barely misses Ssob's face. These guys weren't going to just stand around and be consumed it seems. "ARA!" Boss tilts his head back and slams it into the one who tried to punch him. "HAHA!" he then cocks back his fist and breaks the beasts nose.

Speed and Agility, These were not things Gilians had. Ssob too did not have them, But he had Intelligence on his side. He had thought, something these did not. "ARA!" He turned slowly to another Gilian and slamed his fist into it's face. He too, Had power on his side. One of the others raised their fist, Ssob turned just in time to be punched in his massive gut, knocking him down.

Five, There were five. Ssob counted, But he's only slightly wounded two. The two on the ground are struggling to get up. Three look at Ssob and raise their feet. They will attempt to stomp him out, Stomp out the threat. "ARA!!!" Boss opened his mout, Suddenly a red ball of energy formed. "ARA!?" He thought to himself, He's never seen this before. BOOOM!! It explodes and defeats the hollow infront of him. four remain.


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

Shit, in the heat of the moment Nagi had not notice someone get close to him, and was startled when the called out to him. He flipped around, leather bound hand tightening on his blade, head still in a haze, so a low growl came from under his face mask and his red eyes gave a low glow. Nagi then noticed it was Shin, the man who had chose him to follow him into this mission, his eyes then calmed as well as his nerves. And Nagi lowered his guard and felt back into normality.

"Erm Shin-Dono, I just recently finished an engagement with a hollow." Nagi got to his knees. 

While on his knees covering his mouth he took of his mask and wiped it clean, as well as his face and what little he could do with his hair.

While on the floor waiting for Shin to respond, he quickly rose his head his eyes catching a glimpse of something, but something that was not there to be seen with eyes, but rather with the soul. His mask still off, and his jaw was once again moving, and upon noticing that, he reapplied his mask. 

"Shin-Dono, do you feel that, it feels... cold."

Now cold wasn't really how it felt but it was the best way to describe it, along with the ambiguous cool feeling Nagi also felt at peace, and almost high. Nagi daren't mention his highness, feeling high, at peace and almost euphoric covered in blood in the middle of Rukongai, with an ominous presence approaching was not the kind of thing you casually mention. But Nagi remained on the ground, in perfect stance to sit before a senior.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 11, 2009)

"Meh this is boring, I know I wasn't expecting much but still things this minor kinda suck."Marco grumbled he sat down on the floor and got ambushed yet again by the creature, this time it forced him down to the ground and pinned him. "Will you leave me alone already!"Marco threw it off careful not to hurt it. It never seemed like a threat in the end it growled at him showing it's teeth and spreading wings.
"Eh? Where did those wings come from?"Marco muttered _God, this thing gets weirder and weirder, maybe i'm just dreaming well I wounder how Tylos is doing right now. He should be near by and considering I best find him as well after all he has a Zapukuto and I dont... Yet._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2009)

With Shin and Nagi​
"Shin-Dono, do you feel that, it feels... cold."Nagi asked him, Shin stayed wary of him, still thinking this man was involved with what he had seen before."Cold?, what are you talking about?"Perhaps it was because his senses weren't as highly developed as those of other, finesse was not something applied to him but even he could notice the approach of a pack of growling Hollows, or what appeared to be Hollows.

He turned around and spotted beasts that could only be described as zombie Hollows made their way towards them. It was a large group of over a dozen and they were surprisingly fast.Shin quickly took a few steps to the left, he was still wary of Nagi and therefor didn't want to be caught in between him and these Hollows."I've never heard of Hollows like this, so many with the same appearance....."He unsheathed and made sure to keep his eyes on Nagi's actions."We need to separate them, hurry!"With a Shunpo step he disappeared and reappeared behind the group, stabbing the Hollow that had been furthest away from him.His blade piercing trough the monster's back which let out a deafening scream before trying to reach back and take a swipe at Shin.

Shin twisted his zanpakuto and slashed trough the stomach in order to free is blade, the monster sprayed steaming hot blood around before falling over. By now about half of the group turned to go after Shin while the others went after Nagi.

With Dio​
Isac showed Dio around and demonstrated his ability, though Dio was neither that interested in this place or impressed by Isac's power."Safety pins"He couldn't see a different between those and the kind Isac used."That's so gay, that's for diapers and stuff."He snorted."So all these guys are huge and have superstrength and stuff you intend to go in brandishing your pins.....Haha."He suddenly froze though.

"What if I get a gay power like that....."He became visibly depressed, now wanting to go home even more so.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 11, 2009)

"Strike down from the sky and rend those in your way in flames. Hadou-#4: Byakurai!"

The small hollow dissipated under the force of the spell. Tylos twisted his mouth and glanced around. He was having almost no luck when it came to finding the little bastards. That small hollow he had just beaten was the first enemy he had come across and he had been entertaining the idea that there had never been any in the first place.

The yells of fighting around contradicted that idea, but so far following the cries had yet to yield anything. Exasperation was taking over. The only hollow he had encountered was so ridiculously that he doubted it had really been a proper hollow at all.

Were the hollows purposefully avoiding him? It was a stupid idea, but the situation was not one that was playing best to his patience.

There was movement all around. He looked up and saw a hollow standing above him, on a higher piece of ground. It looked vaguely humanoid, but had eight limbs, standing upright on two of them. The other six looked like blades.

He got into a fighting stance. This looked like it was a proper hollow.


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

About 7 of these strange hollow type creatures rushed towards Nagi. Nagi could sense they were not real hollows but they still were dangerous. Another thing Nagi noticed was he was still quite normal, these Hollows were not giving off the inviting aura they normal do, but something dirty and dank. Unwelcoming feeling, chemical and synthetic flowed from these hollows. 

Nagi got back on his feet, blade in one hand. He didn't even feel peace or compassion for these hollows, he just wanted to kill them. Not purify as he took so much joy in sending them to a better place, but rather to kill them and get them away from him. The 7 hollows surrounded Nagi, each one identical, like of a production line.  One jumped towards Nagi and he fell back on the floor, but quickly twisted his blade upwards impaling the beast on his Zanpaktou, the hot blood gushed over Nagi, but unlike before this wasn't inviting or triggered anything in Nagi but a feeling of disgust. 

"Ahhhhhhhhhhh!" He screamed. The hollow above him, gnashing and thrashing trying to get at him. Nagi raised his legs of the ground and kicked the hollow off him. The hot sweet smell of blood appeared stronger in his nostrils, it was still dank but not as bad as the others. A sense of shock when Nagi looked down at his left shoulder, a gash across the top and his blood trickling out, it was abit too dark to be seen as normal, the dark red blood almost black trickling off his elastic like arm. The first time he had seen his blood, he was unware how dark it was, or how it smelt dank and dirty. 

A sharp realisation, hit Nagi. Anger, these creatures before him, he hated them, everything about them. He jumped up, his eyes a low glow of Red visible and began to cut. Cut, slash, stab and rip. Nagi only cared about one thing, getting rid of them. His swordwork had no style, no rhythm, just the objective to destroy. He had to get this things away. One by one they kept piling on top of him, his cuts barely making waves in the sea of enemies. He would drown, but if he were to drown he would fall in a sink of his own blood, before letting this blood akin to sewage for Nagi's taste to cover him once more. They came and came, soon Nagi was covered.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Isac showed Dio around and demonstrated his ability, though Dio was neither that interested in this place or impressed by Isac's power."Safety pins"He couldn't see a different between those and the kind Isac used."That's so gay, that's for diapers and stuff."He snorted."So all these guys are huge and have superstrength and stuff you intend to go in brandishing your pins.....Haha."He suddenly froze though."What if I get a gay power like that....."He became visibly depressed, now wanting to go home even more so.

Isac's eye twitched. "Gay? Safety pins for diapers?" Isac gripped his newest pin in his hand, Then punched towards the new comer, sending a blast of energy past his head and blowing a hole into the wall. "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU KNOW!!!!" He shouts. These pins were the only thing that were his. the only thing he bought for himself. They were gifts from the small shop owner. Insulting them is insulting the bond he holds closest. 

"Calm down." Neku coughs, He's bandaged up thanks to fatty. "Whose the new guy?" Neku asks. "He's not saying his name." Isac responds. "But he's insulted my power!" Isac holds the blast pin in his fist. "Calm down." Neku walks over to them. "BUT!""WAKE UP DAMN IT!" Neku's right arm transforms and he grabs Isac's fist. "Calm down." He commented. "There isn't any point in getting upset over someone insulting your ability." 

Isac walked off and pouted on his bed. "He called them gay safety pins for baby's diapers." Isac huffs. "And your just saying that cause you got a kick ass ability." Neku just shook his head, returned his arm to normal and collapsed on his bed. "If the new guy starts shit just tell melisa." he yawns. "Or just kick his ass."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2009)

"I can taste your precious soul already!" growls the Hollow. The little girls face opens up vertically like a suit made of skin. A large dull gray colored centipede like creature emerges from the girls head. Slime oozes off of its thick hide and there is a skull like mask on its face with six eye holes, each one glowing bright crimson. It emits high pitched snarling sound that sounds to Kazuma like a laugh. 

"Did you like my decoy?" asks the hollow as it looms over the paralyzed Kazuma. If Kazuma came from the Human world he would think that its as big as a small truck. The body of the girl is split wide open and the skin hangs off of the centipede Hollow's sides. "There's always a sucker who falls for it..."  The hollow slithers towards Kazuma, gnashing its teeth and wriggling around a slimy puss filled gray tongue. 

He tries to leap backwards but the Hollows shadow somehow keeps his feet pinned to the ground. _How is it doing this?!_ thinks Kazuma furiously as he tries to move but its like his feet are glued to the pavement. The Hollow opens its giant maw and darts towards Kazuma, meaning to bite his head off. 

Kazuma moves his hand in a blur and draws his Asauchi slashing in wide arc. "AAAAAGH!" growls the Hollow as Kazuma's sword cuts into its face, but to Kazuma's horror his attack only leaves a scratch in the creatures thick scaly hide. _This just got from bad to worse!_ thinks Kazuma. He raises his right hand into the air preparing to fire off a Kido burst to alert his comrades but then for some reason he stops short and lowers his hand. _No I don't need them I don't need anyone....I can handle this!_

"That trick won't work again Shinigami!!" snarls the Hollow. Suddenly Kazuma can feel spiritual energy swirl around the creature and its shadow grows around Kazuma rising in six tendrils, like black and oily snakes that writhe around him. Kazuma slices away three of the tendrils in one fluid motion but they quickly grow back. Another tendril darts towards him from his blindside and wraps around his sword hand sqeezing with immense pressure causing him to drop his Asauchi. As his sword clatters to the floor a tendril wraps around Kazuma's throat and tightens around his windpipe. 

_Okay maybe I can't handle this one alone,_ thinks Kazuma.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 11, 2009)

"Eh?"Marco said, he noticed one of the hollows and muttered, "Finally, but it is very minor grade, it's odd though, so meny low level hollows around but no higher ones. Why would their be this meny hollows in a single area without at least one of the higher grade hollows. He stoud up and looked over his shoulder before turning his attention back towards the hollow and pushed up his glasses. "Theirs no point in asking you to leave is their eh?"
"Clearly."
"Well no point in wasting time then talking."Marco spread his footing getting into a defensive stance and planning on using a spell over himself if things where to get chaotic.
"Cant be serious? You have no Zakupto and clearly your much weaker then most Shinigami here."
"Try me..."Marco muttered
The salamander-like hollow leaped at him. Marco remained still not excatly bothered by the hollow or even seeming to see it as a major threat. After it was only a few inch's away five circals appered around Marco and it froze in mid-air. "What the heck?!"
Marco grinned and said, "Dont take me for a easy meal hollow, before I headed out I placed a binding spell over myself. It acts as a personal shield if you will for only one use. True it's only a low level spell but gives me plenty of time to kill the likes of you."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

"ARA!" Ssob head butts another hollow, Then kicks its stomach. "ARA!!!" He slams his head into the hollow once more. "GRAH!!" the hollow falls back. "ARA!" Ssob throws a right hook and punches the beast. He feels stronger then these hollows. Somehow he feels stronger. The urge to evolve has never been stronger. The urge to consume has never been greater. "ARA!!!!" His battle cry sounds. 

But, Ssob is curious. Has he maintained his shrink ability. If so, It would be far more useful in this situation. "RRRR!!!" He let out a purple aura and began to shrink until he was half the size of the other gilain. "Ah? It worked!?" He looked around. A smaller form means slightly more speed. Ssob thought. The other Gilian look down and prepared to attack. But their fists don't reach. They must bend down to hit Ssob. This will give him a great advantage.

He lowers his fist for an uppercut. "GROW!" As he thrusts his fist forward, He increases his size and adds more momentum behind the hit, Sending the Gilian infront of him flying backwards into the air. "ARA!!!" Ssob cheers, The two hollow beside him charge up Cero. "OH!?" He uses his shrink ability quick as he can. The two hollows blow eachothers heads off. "Now then.." Ssob looks at the five hollow. "It's meal time." He starts to consume the fallen.

Ssob has discovered his own fighting style. He can incorperate his Hollow ability with his fighting. Not just running, No he can use it to fight. He laps up the spirit of the first hollow. Ssob can force other hollows to hurt themselves. Yes, This is much better then running. He doesn't even need to evolve much further. He just needs to reach Adjuucas... He just needs to reach Adjuucas and he can become an arrancar. But, How does one become an arrancar....?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2009)

Kazuma gasps for air as the dark tendrils wrap around his throat sqqeezing off his air supply. Two tendrils wrap around his waist and lift him into the air over the Centipede Hollow's wide maw. The Hollow laughs as it opens wide, "Bottoms up my little Shinigami!!" it exclaims. Kazuma can smell the carrion breath waft from the creature's mouth and he wonders morbidly just how many souls this thing has feasted on. *THINK!!!!!* he screams in his mind, as his face reaches within inches of the Hollows maw. 

In a split second Kazuma replays every option left to him in his mind. His Brain moves a hundred miles per hour trying to figure out something....anything that can save him. _Sword?_ _No, its over there on the pavement and out of your reach...Kido?_ _Your Kido won't be strong enough to work on a Hollow of this power,_ he answers but then it hits him like a lightning bolt. 

_THAT'S IT!! My Kido won't work on him but it'll certainly work on me!!!_ Kazuma plants his right palm against his chest and focuses his energy and with his left hand he struggles to lopsen the tendril around his throat. "Ha..." he mutters weakly, "Had...." 

"What was that?" laughs the Hollow as it prepares to swallow Kazuma whole. Kazuma digs his left hand into the tendrils, _can't use this spell without uttering the name!!!_ he thinks. Suddenly his left hand glows with visible Reiatsu, Kazuma makes it swirl in his hand. For a second the Tendril around his throat is repelled by the energy and a second is all he needs. 
*
"HADO 1: THRUST!!!!"* he shouts in a raspy voice as he feels sweet air fill his lungs again. And even though he didn't utter the full incantation, the energy is enough to fling himself up into the air with tremendous force. The feedback of the spell repels the Hollow back slightly and Kazuma rebounds out of its shadow bind. 

*BLAM!!!*

Kazuma lands on the roof of a house near the alleyway where he was just trapped. He rolls end over end until he slams headfirst to a halt. Pain shoots up and down his body and Kazuma sees stars explode into his vision. "COUGH! COUGH!" he gasps for air and struggles to get up but doesn't have the strength. 

"My what a clever little thing you are!" snarls the Hollow as it slithers up onto the roof, "But why do I get the feeling that you've exhausted all your tricks?" it asks him as it slithers closer and closer. 

Kazuma lays on the ground feeling utterly spent. _It's right I've got nothing else left. __My weapon is gone and that last Kido is as it good as it gets for me offensive wise. Hell I don't even have a Zanpakuto for pete's sake!_ he thinks grimly but then another voice speaks to him from out of some hidden corner of his mind or to be more precise, his soul. 

_"Foolish Kazu. Who said that you were defenseless?"_ asks a female voice.

"Huh who are you?" asks Kazuma as he sits up. 

_"Are you ready to hear me now?"_ asks the voice. Suddenly Kazuma's chest starts glowing with a blinding white light and the Hollow stops short.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Akira walks past the Goutei 13 sign in sheets. There it is, His name written in the head of the infirmary's writing. And, Ofcourse, It's the only name written down on the entire sheet. "It's because the division is the joke of the squads." He thinks to himself. But, Somehow he feels he's already taken the test to enter the division. He can really only hope he'll fail. But, Then again, He doesn't know what division he wants to be apart of....

"CONGRADULATIONS!!!" four people jump out and throw streamers over Akira. "h..huh?" He looks around confused. "YOU PASSED THE ENTRY EXAM!!!" they all cheer. "I..Healed a wound." He blinks. "Y..Yes..." they rub the backs of their heads. "Sadly, The entry exam is fairly easy compaired to other divisions." A man with medium length blond hair and green eyes laughs.

"We had to make it easy.. So we could get more members..." A girl with long dark blue hair and eyes sighs. "It wouldn't be too bad if it weren't for the people making fun of us." Another women with short red hair and brown eyes sighs. "But now we've got a new memeber after so long!!!!" A third women with a massive chest squeezes Akira. Her hair is long and orange and her eyes are light blue.

"I'm Kai." The man bows. "I'm Masa!" The blue haired girl smiles. "I'm Kanda!" The short red head cheers. "And I'm Available!" The orange haired girl smiles. "She's Meeko." Masa comment. "She can't find a boyfriend, So watch out for her." Masa whispers. "EHHHH!!! I CAN SO FIND A BOYFRIEND!!!" Meeko then sits against the wall depressed. "But.. They always leave for those thirteenth division girls..." 

Kanda and Masa leaned in. "It's a very sensative subject in the fourth division." They comment. "Men rarely come down there looking for relationships." Kai nodded. "It's hard to find a good boyfriend." He sighed. Akira just blinked and started to step to the side. "AH!!! WAIT WE NEED TO GET YOU YOUR MEDICAL BAG!!!!!!!"


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 11, 2009)

*Tylos:*

Fighting with his fists against an opponent with blades for limbs was a mistake. He should not have been so arrogant to volunteer without any weapons, but in the end he was still in as much trouble.

He had managed to stave off anything more than superficial nicks and cuts, but it was becoming accustomed to his attack pattern and taking a relaxed, almost gloating approach. Tylos was struggling to control the urge to run screaming at it. A head on assault would mean death.

There was no time to come up with a plan for using his kido either. His hado punch might do damage, yet it was hard to coordinate and with everything he had to worry about, nigh impossible.

He fled to higher ground and looked around. It had disappeared. Where? There was a large hole in the ground where he had last seen it. It had burrowed. He moved just in time to prevent getting impaled.

He tried to run, but it seemed to followed him easily. Maybe it's power was the ability to hear his footsteps? Once again a blade like arm thrust threw the earth, this time in front of him: evidently it had hoped he run into it. It was intelligent? Dammit.

A moment ago he was wishing he was part of the action. Now that wish might get him killed. He cursed and tried to think of a way to defeat it.

*Malekith:*

She had gone. A woman with scarlet hair, and he had lost sight of her in a forest. Evidently he needed to work more on that speed of his.

"Why were you following me."

He tried to pull out his bokken but dropped it. Bugger. He turned to the talker ready to fight with his bare fist if necessary.

"Very cute, but I can't be bothered beating the shit out of you at the moment."

malekith felt his jaw drop. Whoever she was, her hair was nowhere as near as fiery as her tongue.

"So why were you following me?"

"I just wondered what you were doing around her if you are not part of the academy."

"Heh, kid, bugger off."

Malekith snatched his practice sword off of the ground and swung it at her. Her reaction speed was impressive, to be able to avoid it. "What the hell?"

"If you're going to talk like a man then don't think jus' because you are a girl I will take it."

She smiled. Suddenly Malekith realised how attractive she was. "Y'know what we guy? I reckon I quite like you."

"Y-yeah?"

"Any chance you could get me into the academy?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Ssob travels across the desert of Hueco mundo. It's lonely and barren, But with his slightly smaller size it's much easier for him to walk. "Ara...lalalalala.." Ssob hums. He was a bit bored, As there really isn't anything to do there other then fight and eat.." He looked around, Not much out there. Some trees, Some sand dunes and occasionally some rocks. No gilians in sight, But Ssob needs to feed.

"GRAAA!!!" A pack of Gilians cry out, They are being hunted by another. "Ara!?" Ssob makes his way over to the pact. "HAHAHA! IT'S TOO EASY!!!" the gilian laughs. "ARA?" Ssob arrives back at full size. "Oh?" The other gilian seems slightly surprised. It's mask resembles bird. "Are you the head of this pack!?" The gilian demands an answer. "Ara? Me?" Ssob looks around confused. 

"Ah, I suppose not!" The gilian laughed. "I'm Kou." The hollow speaks. "I'm... Ssob.. B.Uggy." He answers. "Care to feast with me Ssob." The gilian asks in an odd tone. "Ara!?" He seems a little shocked. "S..sure.." The other gilians are already too worn to fight, This meal is free for Ssob, But something is odd abou this, Kou. They feast on the morsles of Reatsu that remain from the pack of slain gilian.

when their meal is over The two, or rather Ssob tries to go his seperate way. He walks off, But he can sense something behind him. He tries to ignore the feeling. So he continues his lonely walk in the sand of Hueco mundo. Under the endless night sky. "Ah, The moon is pretty tonight." A voice speaks from behind him. "GAFOO!?" Ssob almost chokes on his own syliva.

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" He shouts. "I'm following you, from the looks of things, you obviously need my help to evolve." Ssob slaps his head. "I've got all the help i need!" he points to himself. "Ah? Full of ourself are we?" the other gilian chuckles with a hand over its mouth. "Ah?" Ssob blinked, it was a very lady like thing to do. Not that he knew much about women, but he saw human women do it all the time. or rather, In the twenty minutes he spent in the human world.

"I.. I don't need helpt to evolve..." Ssob walked off, But he still felt that presence. Kou was still behind him, following him. "LEAVE ME ALONE!!" Ssob called back, He didn't need anyones help. He was going to prove to his brother he could evolve on his own, He was going to prove he didn't need anyone or anything! He'll grow stronger on his own and defeat his brother!

"Hehehe." Kou chuckled. "It's funny really, you claiming you don't need help. It's quite obvious from any standpoint that you lack the ability to go on your own and evolve further." Ssob sighed, Kou wasn't going anywhere but he had no idea why "Just go!" Ssob shouted. "How can i even be sure you're trustworthy!? You'll probably just kill me and eat me!!" Ssob took a defensve possition. "I wouldn't dare." Kou said in a strange tone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2009)

Kazuma stands on the rooftop with a shocked expression on his face. As the bright light dims away from his chest, he holds  in his hands. The ornate hand guard is made of solid gold and the blade sparkles with a slightly ebony edge. Kazuma stares at the blade admiringly. _To think that this blade is an extension of my very soul a part of who I am,_ he muses to himself. He grips the sword experimentally, testing its weight and balance, it feels perfect in his hands, solid and yet practically as light as a feather. 

"Now we even the playing field..." Kazuma stares at the monster before him with a renewed sense of vigor. Right now he feels as if he can take on the entire world as he feels the rush of adrenaline. 

"Stupid whelp! Do you really think that pigsticker will make any difference against me?" growls the giant Hollow. Kazuma shrugs, "Well....yeah actually," he replies. 

Suddenly the Hollow flies at the Shinigami with great speed. Kazuma stands his ground and raises his Zanpakuto over his head. He slashes at the Hollow's head going for a killing strike in one fell swoop but suddenly the Hollow stops in mid air and darts away to the side. 

"?" Kazuma looks quizzically at the Hollow, "Hey what gives?!" Kazuma glances down at the rooftop and notices the Hollow's shadow creeping towards his feet. _Dammit it's a feint!_ Kazuma rolls backwards with the dark shadow nipping at his heels. He backflips towards a chimney that stands at the edge of the roof and lands right ontop of the structure. The Shadow races up the chimney just as Kazuma suspected but nonetheless he crouches still and then he smiles. The Hollows shadow stops an inch in front of his feet.  

"Heh...I figured that you'd have a limit," Kazuma tells the Hollow smugly. He pushes his sunglasses higher up his nose and smirks. 

"DON'T BE SO SMUG!" growls the Hollow as it charges at him thus shortening the range. Kazuma somersaults in the air and lands at the edge of the roof before the shadow can bind his feet. 

Kazuma runs along the edge of the roof followed closely by the living shadow. Suddenly the shadow splits into multiple tendrils that split off and try to circle around him. The young Shinigami moves his feet as fast as they can carry him, pushing his limits and he zig zags across the roof narrowly avoiding each tendril. "AAAGGGGHHH!" yells the Hollow as it suddenly appears in front of him, blocking his path. It stabs at Kazuma with its claws while simultaneously the shadow tendrils close in from behind. Kazuma bends his knees and funnels a massive amount of Reiatsu into the soles of his feet and leaps to the air like a rocket. narrowly avoiding getting his feet sliced off by mere inches. 

As Kazuma hovers above the Hollow, the shadow tendrils fly up towards him in hot pursuit. _Gotta stop those damn shadows!_ he thinks to himself, maybe a binding spell will work. While in mid air Kazuma points his right index and middle finger at the central mass of the Hollows shadow. This time he utters the full incantation to get the full effect possible. 

*"Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death. Bakudo One: Restraint."* Suddenly the Shadow tendrils contort in a jerking motion and freeze up. The Hollow snarls as Kazuma lands back to the roof. He watches carefully as it cuts itself off from its own living shadow. _So whatever affects the shadow affects it as well_ thinks Kazuma. He blasts off the ground towards the shadow, sliceing it in half with his Zanpakuto and as if on cue the creature howls in pain as a cut opens in its midsection.   

*WHAM!* Out of nowhere the Hollow counters by blasting Kazuma from behind with its tail. _Stupid Kazuma, pay attention!_ he berates himself as he rolls over the edge of the rooftop but grabs hold at the last seconds with his left hand. The Hollow flies over the edge in fury aiming for him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

The pitter patter of rain on glass caused Selia to sigh, looking out through the misted window into the grey clouds above. The weather was depressing today.

Not many people came into the store in weather like this, so, sitting behind the counter, she had opened up a book to read. It was on the effects of changing climates - Selia held a vast interest in the natural world and how it developed - and Selia was studying it carefully.

She was the daughter of a Quincy couple, which meant that she had inherited and been trained in Quincy powers. Besides that, she rarely used them; Selia often went unnoticing of Hollows and Spirits. What she did have was an interest in linking the spiritual world with the real world. For example, right now, Selia was wondering whether there was a change in the spiritual makeup of an area based on the local temperature. More than likely trivial in the grand scheme of things, but not everyone could be a world changing individual.

The bell to the shop rang, and Selia stood up, welcoming the patron warmly. Then she identified the man who stumbled in through the door.

Alan Tarn, Selia's six-year-older, twenty-one years old brother, arm covered in blood and wrapped in torn pieces of his shirt, stumbled through the door.

"Alan," Selia sighed exasperatedly, going over to her brother to help him struggle his way across the shop, "You've got to stop doing this."

Alan shrugged her aside, and continued up the staircase to their house, which was built onto the second floor of the shop. "I'm a Quincy for a reason," he muttered under his breath, although Selia caught the words, "that reason is out there."

Selia sighed and returned to the counter. She had seen her brother in far worse states too many times. She wondered when the rain would let up.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Akira sighs, He's being dragged off the Campus by four weird people. One being an Okama."TO THE FOURTH DIVISION!" They cheer, just happy to have ONE recruit. Akira is taken into the fourth divisions chunk of Sereitei. "w..wow..." He blinks, there are people everywhere running around cleaning. taking out trash, Hell they do everything. "right! First we need to find out where you will be living!" Masa dragged everyone off to the main office of the fourth division. 

"GREETINGS!!" she shouted, Nurses were running back and forth with bandages and needles. "NO TIME FOR THAT!!!" they shout. "A mission to the human world went bad!" Masa sighed and the group walked down a hallway into a door labled. "Housing." Akira had been silent this entire time, He didn't have anything to say anway. sitting at a desk was another women, This division was full of them. "Greetings." She smiled. "Hello ma'am!" Kanda cheers. 

"We need to know where this newbie is stationed!" Meeko held up Akira. "Ah? Name?" The women asked. "Noburu Akira." He says. "Ah, Your stationed in sector 7, building 12b." She smiles. "Ah?" Meeko blushes. "hmm?" The others look at her confused. "NOTHING!!" Meeko laughed. "KAI! MASA! KANDA!!" Another nurse shouts. "WE NEED YOU IN HERE NOW!!!" The three salute. "YES MA'AM!!" The three waved to Meeko and Akira. 

"Ah..Ah.. Uhm.. So, I've got to take him to his house!?" Meeko blushed more. "Yes, Is there a problem Meeko?" the housing women asked. "N.no!" She rushed off with Akira flying behind her. "Ah?!" He shouted as Meeko shunpo'd to sector sven, Building.. "10a!" she laughed. "Uhm... She.. said 12..b.." Akira mumbled under his voice. "Ah.. right.." she rubbed the back of her head still blushing. 

"Ok..." she walked down five buildings. "12b." Was written on it. "Here you go." she took out a key and opened the door. "Why do you have a key?" Akira asked. "Cause.. uhmu.. This is.. my house..." she blushed. Akira felt himself shrink in size.The world went black around him. "HER HOUSE!?" echoed in his thoughts. "oooh~ You sly dog~" His sword giggled. "WHY AM I STAYING IN YOUR HOUSE!?" Akira blushed brightly. 

"The fourth division doesn't have many men... so their houses fill up quickly..." She rubbed the back of her head. "You're... uh.. the first man.. who's going to be staying with a girl.." She laughed nervously. It was strange as she was so open just a few moments before. "BUT DON'T WORRY I'LL TRY TO NOT MAKE YOU FALL IN LOVE WITH ME!" she seemed overly joyed now... and it frightened Akira, just a little.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Erin was the last of the four new Shinigami of Thirteenth Squad to see Isis this day. She had decided to give each of them a crash training course to make sure they were up to scratch, and so had told each to come meet her for an hour. First had been the woman who had controlled the man with the binding Kidou, then the man who had used the Scythe Hado to match a Zanpaktou, then the man who had been controlled by the woman. Now it was Erin's turn to meet with the Captain.

She sat patiently outside the indoor training facility, listening to shouts of "Try harder" and "Is that all" from the Captain. Many of the other Shinigami of Thirteenth had already warned Erin and co of the Captain's legendary temper and tenacity, meaning Erin was prepared for the worst.

Even then, when the man burst through the wall to the training zone, slammed through the wall opposite it and rolled a little of the way out onto the ground, Erin was a little put out.

"Next," came the Captain's voice from inside the room.

Erin, not without due concerns, slid the door open and stepped inside.

"Ah, you're the last, right?" Erin nodded silently as her Captain appraised her. "Well," Isis waved her hand impatiently, "speak up. You're one of my subordinates now, I might as well know some things. Name and age."

"Erin Aslath, 28," Erin replied quickly. 

Isis nodded noncommittally. "Why are you a Shinigami?"

Erin thought of a moment, before replying. "I want to understand the powers of a Shinigami, maybe write a book on it. It's a challenge for me, to know how this part of our spirit works. So I'm learning everything I can about Shinigami by experiencing it first hand."

"Do you have Shikai?" Isis continued, not replying to Erin's goal.

"No."

Isis thought for a little, pacing a bit. "You used a double incantation."

"Yes."

"I didn't think students could do that."

"I can."

Isis continued to wander around Erin, thinking to herself. "It wasn't particularly strong, just well made, stable. Building the Kidou inside yourself to disguise them was an impressive trick, but it wasn't the sort of Kidou genius that's common. It was more Reiatsu Manipulation genius. Can you heal?"

"I think so," Erin remembered the time she had tried to help Akira.

"Maybe I should send you to get a few lessons from Fourth before you take on missions," Isis theorised. Erin continued to watch as her Captain slowly analysed her. "Your Zanjutsu was basic at best. The way you used it at one point was impressive, but only because of how you used those on either side of you to act as a distraction. You have a very quick mind and a very stable Reiatsu. Those are really your main benefits."

"Okay," Isis took a few steps back and faced Erin, "Let's give each of your pillars a run through. Begin with Zanjutsu." Isis formed a ball of Reiatsu in her hand. "Cut it," she ordered.

Erin drew her sword and rushed at Isis, swinging it at the ball. However, if the way Vice-Captain Kuchiki had moved before had been impressive, this was something else. It didn't even seem like Isis was moving. More that her sheer presence prevent Erin from connecting. After a few minutes, Isis told Erin to shift to Hakuda, and sheathing her sword, Erin attempted to strike the ball with a punch or kick, using a Reiatsu field to heighten her speed and strength. Maybe that made it easier for Isis, who deflected Erin with ease. Hoho at half-hour mark had Erin trying to use her Reiatsu in a fluid style. Hoho was based on letting your Reiatsu flow naturally, and taking advantage of its ease of shape and natural power. Shunpo was one of the best designs, but strikes which extended past the arm, or the ability to leave a faint copy of yourself were also included in this pillar of Shinigami power.

For the last quarter, Erin used Kidou to strike the ball, but even the double ten was nothing to Isis. Eventually, the hour was up.

"Not bad," Isis waved casually, "But by no means incredible either. Train yourself harder. And I will be sending you to Fourth for a few days to learn healing."

Erin nodded breathlessly, a smile on her face. Isis noticed it.

"What's the smile for?" she asked casually.

"Well," Erin replied, "I was just afraid I was going to get shot through the wall. You're nicer than everyone warned, Captain."

By the time Erin had realised just what she'd said and clapped her hands over her mouth in horror, Isis had pointed at her and blasted her through the same hole with an 'if you insist' look.

The other three students, all having received the exact same treatment, were there to greet her.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Akira let out a sigh and placed his things into a second bedroom. The house was decently sized, Not really japanese, more like a western style house. With doors and handles instead of sliding bamboo paper doors. "How do you like it!" Meeko smiled. "It's nice." Akira rubbed the back of his head. He was a bit nervous, Seeing as how his roomamte is a girl. "There's one bathroom and shower!" She showed him around. "One kitchen!" She pointed out. "And this is the living room!"

"Ah i see." Akira nodded. He didn't know what to say really, But Meeko seemed pleased so he just went with it. "Uh, Meeko what is your seat number?" He asked. "I'm fourth seat!" She smiled. "Oh?" She nodded. "But, Then why aren't you as busy as everyone else?" Akira wondered. "Hmm.." she placed her hand on her chin. "Cause, I'm special!" She giggled. "Oh..." Akira sweatdropped. This women was just like his sword. "You love her~ Big player~~" His blade teased.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Rahs and many of the others watched as the new Adjuchas, a magnificently large beast, one that stood at least half as tall as any Gillian, combated Nire Slathe.

The creature's only worthwhile trait seemed to be its ridiculous strength, Rahs looked like a bug by comparison. Nire could easily dodge it, but to destroy its competitive will completely. He was using both his hands, long spindly fingers stretched up, to hold back the glutinously large fist of his opponent. 

Rahs could only admire Nire's strength, it was symbolic of everything he could want for himself. He wasn't even sure he himself would be able to hold back that Adjuchas at full strength, but Nire was matching it without effort.

Frustrated, the massive Adjuchas raised its fist, charging up what looked to be a massive cero. But Nire vanished from where he stood, reappearing on the Hollows head as the cero in its mouth burst into flames of Reiatsu. Blood poured from cuts all over its body, cuts Nire had laid down in an instant. His speed and strength beyond measure, a small part of Rahs's thinking mind realised that, since Nire himself stated that the Vasto Lorde of this Hierarchy was his superior, what power that being must have. It made him salivate in desire of having that power for himself.

Nire vanished again, reappearing on an outcrop from one of the pillars of the underground.

"It's a wild beast," he announced to all, "I doubt we can harness it for the Hierarchy."

The beast swung at the pillar, busting it down, but Nire had vanished again. This time, however, he did not reappear. Many of the Hollows looked around in wonder of where their Second had gone. The massive Adjuchas roared in fury, and turned on the group nearby. Rahs almost swore he heard the words "go ahead" on the wind.

The Adjuchas lunged at him.

Rahs barely dodged to the side of its massive fist as it swung down, but when it dragged the limb along the ground, smashing into Rahs and throwing him into one of the pillars, he was heavily winded. There was no time for recovery as the gigantic Adjuchas attacked again, this time delivering a clear blow which crashed down upon Rahs.

The single blow nearly killed him, it was only his massive strength that prevented being crushed. Incredible amounts of the electric Reiatsu began to build up, and with a savage roar, Rahs's body exploded with power, the bolts of energy racing all over his form. His single purple eye twitched wildly as he struggled to push back the sheer mass of his opponent.

But even at his full power, with the strength of Tempest Flare at its maximum, Rahs was slowly being crushed. Inside of his deepest core, fear took hold, but just as quickly turned to rage. He? Rahs Loglos? Defeated like this. He would never allow it. Not in a thousand years. All his Reiatsu buckling under the pressure of his iron will, Rahs's body began to glow, glowing with the power of the electric energy that surrounded him, that drew itself into his form. In an instant, the mass of swirling Reiatsu that accompanied Rahs's Tempest Flare was gone. Instead, it pulsed through his veins, layering his body with unknowable strength. Surge Runner.

Rahs pushed back throwing all his strength behind the next blow. The huge Adjuchas before him entered shock as its hand was pushed aside without any resistance.

Rahs vanished. Like the techniques of a Shinigami, a vanishing step, he reappeared on the Hollow's skull and with a roar punched through it. Looking up from where he stood, Rahs stared into the eyes of the Adjuchas, before his mouth opened wide to unleash a mighty cero.

His power burned away even as the great Adjuchas fell, this technique draining him quickly, but Rahs had been victorious. The meal this Hollow provided for all the Adjuchas of the Hierarchy was a powerful one, and tearing out the first piece for himself, Rahs was content.

As the Adjuchas feasted, the lack of Alana's presence went unnoticed. She would not return. Not as she was.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

12th division-

Before mayuri's scalpel slices through Boss's hierro. "HOLD IT UP!!!!" A man shouts. "I'm Isake De. The most kickass and awesome shinigami to exist in existence!" A man sighs behind him. "Isake, You are too rash." The man wears a captains haori. "Mayuri. It's not your job to deal with... Those." He points at Boss. "It's... someone elses." Mayuri stares at him blankly. "Honestly." The scientest pulls up his scalpel. "You would refuse me  my test subject?"

"Kama-Taicho." He mocks. "I would." Kama draws his blade, Along with Isake. "We ain't afraid to rip your ugly ass to shreds to get our arrancar!" Isake laughs. "hmph." Mayuri turns his back. "Fine. Take the arrancar, I've got other subjects i'm interested in." He walks away into a room shutting the door behind him. "Right Sah and Soh." The two women lay on a table, brains exposed. Wires going into them.

The 8th division takes Boss off the table and binds him using Sai and Six pillers of light. "Don't try to escape." Isake smirks. "We're much nicer then that sick bastard over there!"

With Isac-

Dio was restrained to his bed, Brikan ordered to stand gaurd. He sat next to Dio's bed, eyes never blinking. Making sure the football player didn't leave. Neku slept peacefully a few feet from Isac. This whole experience could be viewed as summer camp. Only, With deadly training instead of arts and crafts. "I can't just sit here." Isac stands up, He's already fully dressed. "I won't just sit here."

He walked passed Brikan. "BYE ISAC!" Brikan waved and smiled, turning to Isac. then quickly turning back to Dio with a serious look on his face. "Brikan does what he's told, you have to give him that." Isac sweatdrops. He's lucky the Joutei trust him not to leave, or Brikan would be crushing him right now. "This training isn't enough." Isac walks out the door and heads down the stairs. "I need more combat. I need more physical exertion."

"Where are you heading." Aika stands on the 20th floor. "Out." Isac walks past her. "I doubt that very much." She raises her hand. "You are not to leave." Isac keeps walking. "....." Aika's eye twitched. "I stated, You are not allowed to leave." Isac just turned into the 19th floor and runs. "Insubordinate." She goes to follow him but the door is gone. "Wh..what!?" She places her hand against the wall. "Perhaps. I imagined it." she adjusts her glasses.

On the other side, Xan lets out a long sigh. "You're honestly attempting escape?" He turns to Isac, Xan now is wearing a white tanktop with Don Kanoji boxers. "I'm not running, I'm going out there to fight hollows!" Isac points outside. "YOU'RE INSANE!!!" Mitchal exclaims. "I'm not insane." Isac blinks. "Ah, I know. Sorry." He laughs. "Just help me get outside!" Isac heads towards the window. 

"I suppose, if you you want too..." Xan grabs a bit of clay and makes a small bird. "I'll give you this for now." He walks over to the window with Isac and tosses the bird outside. "Spread your wings and fly to the moon. Winged Empress." The small bird explodes in size and flies back up to the window. "Thanks.. Xan." Isac crawls out and onto the bird. "Please, Just be careful." Xan sighs. "Don't die!" Mitchal grins.

Isac nods and signals the bird to fly off. "RAAAT!!!" the bird flaps it's wings and flies over Karakura town. BOOM! the wall explodes behind them. "As if, I would fall for such a ruse." Aika comments. "Shall i imprison the two of you for insubordination as well?" she asks. "As well? what do you mean?" Xan adjusts his glasses. "Melisa is not feeling up to the duties of the leader, So i've taken care of her for now till she does."

Mitchal and Xan are shocked by this news. They feel their hearts skip and anger flow. "You, Imprisoned your own leader?" Xan asked. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!!" Mitchal exclaimed, for the first time it was a true shout and not an accidental one. "The leader must be willing to make the tough choices. If she is not, then one who is must take her place." Aika adjusted her glasses. "Mitchal. Get Mamamo and Brikan. We'll need all the help we can get." Xan looks over to his right.

Sittng ontop his bed is a bag of his figurines. "It's too dangerous to go for them now. I'll have to hold her off on my own." He removes his glasses and tosses them onto the bed. "Mitchal, Please be quick." Mitchal nods. "I won't fail you Xan!" He vanishes. "Oh? You' honestly believe just physical strength will be enough?" she laughs. "I can only pray." Xan smirks.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 12, 2009)

"Later Hollow."Marco said and slashed down cutting the mask of the hollow, the hollow faded as the mask was servered in two. Marco looked around breifly before leaving searching for Tylos or Kazuma, after all they where the only two other Shinigami he knew well currently. His binding trap spell was destoryed and he douted without it he could defeat another hollow so it would of been best sticking with ethire of them. The creature followed behide him step by step.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

With Sai- (Oro asked if i could do something with him)

He's been wandering around the forest, Jumping out at random moments hoping that a hollow will appear. "AHA!!!" he jumps into a clearing, But finds nothing. This is a little disheartening to him as he's been doing it for about twenty minutes and has only found tiny dead hollows scattered about. Nothing but to clean up here honestly. These hollows will dissipate on their own given enough time.

Sai just shrugs and begins slicing up the dead hollow to purify them and send them about twenty feet back. What was the point of purifying a hollow in soul society.. But, If you purify a hollow and it goes to soul society, does a hollow in soul society reappear where he was purified... the strange questions one asks themselves. "Now let's find some more!" Sai cheered, Rushing off into a clearing and shouting "AHA!"

Behind him, beast grins. "Eeheeheehee." it laughs. "Oh~ Shinigami~ Shinigami~" The beast says in a mocking tone, waving it's finger. "You dont' fully understand the perdicament you are in~" It steps through the bushes.  It has a massive body covered in grey fur, with a long pink tail and rodent like feet. The hollow seems to have the ability to walk on two legs. It's mass greatly resembles a rat's, including four long teeth at the end.

"I'm the great Ratratrat!" The hollow follows behind the shinigami. "Do, Make a tasty meal for me~ Shinigami." It's mouth begins to drool as it gets closer behind Sai, Awaiting the first bite. His first taste of Shinigami. He's heard how delicous the flavor is from other hollows, so now, He'll try it for himself. The hollow stands at full size, looming over Sai. Who is just rubbing his chin trying to figure out where the hollows are.

"RAAH!!!" The hollow cries out before attacking, Giving Sai just enough time to roll to the side and avoid the attack. "Patooie." the rat spits out a chunk of grass. "Ah, shinigami. You've avoided my attack." He raises a paw. "This is not fair~" Sai stood up with a grin on his face. "AHA! I've found a hollow at last!!" He cheers. "Now time to eliminate you!" Sai readies his blade.

With Isac-

It's raining today, Raining at night. It's depressing, Dark and depressing. But it's not the rain really that depresses Isac. No, It's the fact that the bird he's flying on is  made out of clay and with every drop of water it begins to melt away. "RAA!" The bird cries out, It's lost half it's body and a fourth of it's right wing. "CRAP!" Isac tries to find a place he can abandon ship, or bird.. But he doesn't see anything close by. This bird decided to fly too high up.

"Damn it!" he tries to scrape off some of the clay from its back to fix the wing. But all he succeeds in doing is covering himself with grey clay. "Crap crap crap!" the bird begins to drip and release chunks of weight clay over the city. The people down below have no idea what's happening. "MY CAR!!!" A mans windshield is covered in the grey slop. "Damn it!" Isac shouts. "Please fly lower!" The bird nods and dives towards the ground. "I DIDN'T MEAN IT LIKE THAT!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2009)

The Adjuchas class Hollow looks up with a distained look across it’s mask. What pompous creature dare interrupt his moment of glory? His crowning achievement. He watched as the speck of a Hollow leaped from the height of the rock formation. Taking his large paw off the neck of the dead adjuchas he turns to Reno. “Who dares interrupt my coronation?!” He roars as he walks forward.  “Coronation Lucraine?” Reno bellows as he gets into view of the other adjuchas class Hollow  “This is bad comedy.” He says with a vile growl. Lucraine pauses as he looks at the Hollow before him he couldn’t quite place it but he now believes he knows this Hollow. His eyes narrow at the thought, no he should be dead. The dog like Hollow thinks as he realizes who he is looking at. There is no way he could still be alive. “Reno, is that you?” Lucraine ask with disbelief in his voice. Reno growls at the question as he leaps forward landing four meters from Lucraine  “Here’s a hint!” Reno shouts as his claws dig deep into the sand of Huceo Mundo. Purple particles gather in the cannon like object on his back. Lucraine is at a loss of words over the situation. By the time he realizes what is going on it is far too late.

An incandescent purple beam fires from Reno’s back just moments after it begins to charge. Lucraine is too close to move and is hit at point blank range. A bright light envelopes Lucraine as purple lightning flows over his body. The lights are so bright that waves of light flow over the other Adjucahs as they watch the display of power from Reno. As the lightning subsides Lucraine is left motionless as his white body turns a dead black. Everything but his mask falls to dust. It slightly sinks into the desert floor as Reno pulls himself from his stance. The cannon like object on his back smokes for a moment. It then absorbs into his spine as the housing folds down onto his back. He walks up to the mask and places his right fore paw on it. With a little pressure it shatters as he callously twist his paw. After he was done he looked to the group of Adjuchas  “Will anyone else attempt to fill his shoes?” They stare blankly for a moment but then one speaks up “What did he say his name was?” Reno chuckles at the aspect, casting off his old name he replies  “Sabrewulf.” The pack explodes with cheers as they chant his name. Sabrewulf simply looks to the horizon as he falls back into his memories.

 It had been some years since Reno asked Lucraine if they would be friends forever. And to this point Lucraine had kept his vow. But unknown to the young Hollow, Lucraine was not a being to be trusted and Reno was fixing to find out first hand why. It was a beautiful spring night in the human world and the moon was full. Lucraine like always was a little ahead of Reno he looks back to the youth. “Come on slowpoke, the hollow were after tonight is a strong one but I know we can take it!” he says. The rallying cry didn’t fall on deaf ears as it pumped Reno even more then he already was. “I’m right behind ya boss!” Reno yells as he quickens his pace. When they finally encountered the Hollow Reno realized that Lucraine wasn’t joking  this Hollow wasn’t like anything he had ever seen before. It was a reptilian like Hollow that stood on two legs it hisses at the two as they circle it. It all seemed to be going like any other night, they each took pot shot luring the creature toward their favored striking position. It is then Lucraine gives his order. Reno nods as he move in to make the distracting bite. But this is were it all changed for Reno as he went in for the bite he hears the words “now” come from Lucraine’s mouth.

Reno’s eyes widen as he feels the claws of the beast slam into him. He hits the ground hard and rolls. He sees Luraine jump into his field of vision. “Don’t take it personal kid! It’s only business!” Lucraine shouts as he hops out of Reno’s view. Reno tries to yell at his friend but the Hollow slams him again causing Reno to skid across the field. “I like to play with my food before I eat it.” The large Hollow says as he closes in on Reno. He tries to fight back but he Hollow is just to large and just to powerful. Reno is slammed around a few more times and is bounced off the ground a time or two. Every time he tries to fight or flees he gets hit. After a few more minutes of pounding on the young fox the lizard Hollow has had it’s fill of ’fun’ and grabs Reno by his middle tail. He lifts him far above  his head as his mouth opens wide. Reno covers his eyes with his paws, he knows it is over. Why, why did Lucraine betray him. Rage begins to coarse through Reno as he wildly begins to slash out with his claws.

Reno doesn’t know what had happened all he knows is that he hear d a loud explosion. As his eyes open he is sitting on the ground amidst the remains of the Hollow that was once going to make a quick snack of him. His only instinct told him to eat, which he did. Anger filled him as he ate until he couldn’t stand it any longer raising his head to the night air he shouts “Lucraine!!!! This isn’t OVER!!!!” He is so agitated that he doesn’t finish his meal he turns and runs. After searching he finds him a new place to call home. There he vows to avenge himself.

Sabrewulf snaps too as the cheering slowly subsides. He looks over his shoulders to the pack of Adjuchas behind him. They bow as he turns recognizing him as their new leader. Walking toward them he gets the feeling that he could get to like this.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

If there is one thing in your life, that you knew you would never see. Just one thing big or small. I can bet, any number of yen. That it was never a teenage boy wearing headphones riding a melting clay bird into the side of a building. At night, and in the rain. "GAAAH!!!" Isac closed his eyes expecting the worst. SPLAT! the clay beast became more of a blob on the side of a brickwall, with Isac's head sticking out of it.

"Damn it." Isac sighed as he slowly slid down the wall. "DAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!" A strange voice kackled. "human! Human! funny!" Isac looked down, There was a strange fat hollow beneath him. It's mask was a skull with a massive chin. It's colors were simple grey. A plain, Plain hollow. "I'M NOT PLAIN!!!" the hollow shouts in anger. "Yes... Yes you are." Isac sweatdrops.

With Sai-

The hollow whips it's large tail at Sai, But the Shinigami blocks with his blade. The force of the blow pushes him back and slams him into a tree. "GOOF!" He slides down to the ground and jumps up just in time to avoid a second swipe from the rats tail that cuts the tree in half. "Ohohohoho~ Shinigami!" the hollow seems to priase Sai. "You're not half bad! but your movements are far slower then average!"

"Then that must mean your moves are slower then below average!" Sai laughs. The rats eye twitches. "BASTARD!" he swings his tail for another swipe, Sai once again blocks with his blade but is sent flying backward. "Damn." He stabs the blade into the ground and slows his movement. "Oh? Well done shinigami."

With Isac-

"DIE!" the hollow attacks Isac, who is still stuck in the Clay. "Damn it!" He struggles to get free. "GAHAHAH!!" the gollow stabs Isac's shoulder with one of it's claws. "YOU SEE! I AM NOT PLAIN!!" Isac screams as blood runs down his chin. "huh?" the hollow looks down, His feet are tangled in the clay. "Wh..WHAT IS THIS!?!?!?" It shouts. "It's not even smart..." Isac thinks to himself. "It's not even smart, But i can't do anything! I'm trapped!" 

He struggles to free his right arm. "I WONT BE USELESS ANYMORE!!!" The cry sounds as a blde slices through the clay, and the arm of the hollow. "GUAH!!!" the beast falls backwards and onto the ground below. "Huff..Huff.." Isac free's his left arm, Not much good it will do him now. "Now, for some real training." Isac thought.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2009)

With Dio​
"Whatsyourface?"He couldn't remember Neku's name so had to settle on this."Could you get me loose, I have a curfew you know and besides I'm the only normal guy around here."He had given up on trying to get loose by himself but now that Brikan was gone he could ask Neku for help."I've got no freaky fist transformation skill or that gay pin power."He didn't even know what a Hollow was, the first one he saw was that frog one from the night before.Though this wasn't because he couldn't see spirits, no the reason behind that is because his father made sure he would never get in contact with the spirit world.

"Besides, my dad is a giant of a man......If my butler calls him and says I didn't come home last night, he's going to come here and squash before he takes me home and smack the....White of my skin."He had heard that on TV once but he couldn't really say black on account of being white.

Though suddenly the door shut open and Brikan entered the room."Get up, time for training shrimp."He started undoing Dio's restraints and then took him along to start the stair exercise."Oh I was supposed to say that if you can reach the bottom you could go home later."

Dio eyes widened and then the boy suddenly bolted down the stairs, what he didn't know that Aika had really meant later after the training was over and not later as in when he reached the bottom.Still it did it's work and Dio was motivated like hell, though he quickly realized."This isn't as tiring as it was last night."He slowly started to get used to use his Reiatsu and but subconsciously controlling it's spilling.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"D..Damn..." Xan lays on the ground, still in pain from last night. Mitchal couldn't get brikan away and mamamo just whined about how tired she was. He was stuck by himself, That was it. Mitchal couldn't do anything, Not one little thing. Xan sighed, If only he had gotten to his figureines. He and Mitchal wouldn't be locked up with Melisa. "YOU IDIOTS COULDN'T JUST TELEPORT INTO THE BOX AND SAVE ME!?" She shouts.

With Neku-

"That guy deserves to be pushed down the stairs." He got up and got dressed. Isac wasn't in bed, so he'd probably be in the training room. Neku walks down stairs slowly, He can see Dio runnin. But who cares about that. It's time for him to get to training, hopefully it wouldn't end painfully. "Walking takes too long." Neku sat up on the rail and began to slide down it. "HAHA!"

With Isac-

"Urgh.." He dragged himself back to the building. battered and bruised.  He won his fight last night. But he doesn't care to go into details, Freeing himself from the clay, He fell downward and stabbed the hollow's mask. It was a clean simple victory. But it wasn't the hollow who made him like this. It was the event's after. The falls he took trying to get back to the building. He couldn't walk too well currently. He just wants to sleep. That's all, just sleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2009)

As the Hollow smashes into the edge of the roof where Kazuma hangs on, the Shinigami lets go and backflips off the wall of the dilapidated house, spinning around backwards in the air until he lands on the opposite brick wall of another house. He hangs there off the wall for a brief second just eyeing the monster, his sunglasses glinting under the sunlight. The giant centipede like Hollow turns towards Kazuma and opens its giant maw. It spits out a green mucousy substance at him. 

"Not good!" yells Kazuma as he springboards off the wall just as the putrid green ooz hits the spot where he was just crouching. The substance seems to eat into the wall, and within seconds carves out a hole large enough for a human sized being to fit through. 

_Greeeeaaaaat!_ thinks Kazuma, _not only can this thing use its shadow as a weapon but it spits acid...WONDERFUL! How the hell did a Hollow like this even sneak into Soul Society without someone knowing?_ he wonders. 

Kazuma lands on the ground and sees a large shadow envelop his body, instinctively he rolls out of range as the Hollows spiked tail bashes through the pavement. Kazuma slides to halt several meters away while the Hollow slithers towards him with tremendous speed. Up above the rooftop where Kazuma had just battled this thing he can sense the shadowy extension of the Hollow break free of his Kido binding spell. _I can't handle this thing and its shadow....not again I just got lucky last time! _

"I'm ending you right here right now!" yells Kazuma as he raises his newly manifested Zanpakuto and charges at the creature. _It's now or never!_ he thinks. 

"HEH! TALK IS CHEAP!" growls the Hollow, it spits multiple globs of acid at Kazuma as it slithers towards him. Kazuma bobs and weaves while on the run narrowly avoiding each acid shot. As he reaches close range of the creature he hones in on its Hollow mask. 

The Hollow seems to sense Kazuma's intention and flies into the air with sudden swiftness. It spins around over Kazuma and slamms its spiked tail over his head. Kazuma grins as he he grips his Zanpakuto tightly, timing the strike. Before he couldn't even scratch this creatures hide with his Asauchi but now....

"Let's see how sharp you are," he says to the glittering Katana in his hands. The Hollows tail smashes into the ground where Kazuma was just standing except the only thing that is missing is Kazuma. Suddenly he appears like a blur on the other side of the monsters tail and slashes in a wide arc, putting his entire body into the sword stroke. Green and foul smelling blood splatters everywhere as Kazuma's sword cuts cleanly through the Hollows tail section like a hot knife through butter. But then some of the creatures blood hits his right arm and burns right down to the skin. Kazuma grimaces in pain and darts out of the way of the writhing Hollow. He quickly rips off his right sleeve, severe burns run up and down his right forearm.  

"AAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!" screams the Hollow as it flops around on the ground, "I'M GONNA KILL YOU SHINIGAMI!!"  

Suddenly Kazuma appears over the creatures head in one final burst of speed, "No you won't...." he spins around the creatures giant face and plunges his Zanpakuto right into the creatures Hollow mask, slicing it in two. The Hollow reflexively throws Kazuma off of its body with tremendous force. It writhes around on the ground for several seconds before it dissipates, fully purified. 

"Whew!" exclaims Kazuma as he lays flat on his back and out of breath. He looks up at the sky and sighs, _why do I get the feeling that it only get more difficult from here on in?_ he asks himself. His scorched right forearm pains him immensely and he wishes that Suzume were here to heal it. _She's a whiz at that kind of stuff. _


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 12, 2009)

"Yo, long time no see Marco Kura."Came a voice it seemed to pass right through him, his hands felt cold suddernly and he fell onto his knee's every part of his body was slowly dropping in tempreture. It was a feeling he knew all to well by now after his first encounter with that perticular Hollow. It was yet more proof that his own Spirit Pressure couldn't compare to that hollow.
"Whats wrong? Most Shinigami could cope with spirit pressure and look at you, cant even move."
"I dont intend on fighting something I clearly can never beat at my current...."
"Current? You will never get to that stage, not in a million years. Your too damn weak."
"Is that why you used your ability to prevent my movement? Seems like your affraid to me."
The howl growled. Marco suddernly felt a creeping pain coming from his chest and a warm liquid running down to the earth beneath him. His Academy Robes went a crimson red in his chest region.
"Never make claims that you cannot keep. I thought you learned that after your family was wiped out."The hollow pulled it's single claw out of his chest. "Your barely a snack, until you are able to use Bankai you will never stand a chance aginste me. Even then i'm willing to bet you will become food for a lesser hollow before even learning the name of your Zankupto."
Marco grinned slightly and added, "You seriously think that I care? Death is the ulimate adventure for any type of soul."
"Umm, let's test that theory."The hollow grunted.
Marco sent up a flare before falling into unconiousness from blood-loss.
"Flare eh? I should of know they wouldn't seem Acadmeny Students out without at least a Seated officer of a division."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Sai removes his blade from the ground and rushes head on at the hollow. The beast laughs and jumps into the air, He flips to his back and releases pillars of hair towards the ground. Sai swings upward at the same time and slices one of the pillars in half. The hollow turned around once more, the pillars began moving back. He falls to the ground and his tail shoots out towards Sai. 

"Heh." Sai raises his blade to block once more, But the tail begins to flail and twist in all directions. The attack becomes unpredictable and sai can't figure out where to block. Until the tail pierces his left leg. "Guh!" Sai lets out a breath. "HAHA! SHINIGA-" Before he can say anything Sai Slices off the chunch of tail and removes it from his leg. It'll slow him down, But it wont stop him. 

"Grrr.... You've got the T." Sai jumps up with his one good leg and prepares his blade to stab down on the beast. "DIE FOOL!!!" The rat shoots it's hair out at Sai. But He's ready this time, Sai swings his blade and begins cutting down the pillars of hair. There's not time to worry about this damn hollows hair, Cut it down and end it fast! that's all you've gotta do! SLICE! he misses the hollows head, Instead he takes it's right paw.

"GRAH!!" the beast lets out a cry. Sai saw an opening, Ratratrat went to grab it's wound, Slice! he removes it's left paw. The beast cries out again. It's chest is expost, Sai stabs it! It's stomach is exposed! he slices it! The more the opening come the more he attacks. Now it's head is exposed, Sai cuts downward, purifying the beast. "Time to heal and get the next one!!" He cheers.

With Akira-

Now in his shinigami uniform, And with his fourth division sack on his back. He's ready to start his first mission. Which is to clean the sewers of Sereitei. Him and Meeko were teamed up to clean the south west sector 9 sewer. "So.." Akira climbs down a ladder, trying not to look up at Meeko's.. well.. "Ah? Yes, This is part of the fourth divisions job!" She smiles. "We clean everything!!" 

When they get to the ground, Akira is not to pleased with the smell. "Don't worry, We'll just wear these masks!" She hands akira a white mask and smiles. She was really a nice person, and she was sharing her home with him. He takes the mask and puts it on. "Now! We clean!" they walk to the start of the sewer, others could be seen cleaning other parts of the sectors. But they would do sector nine.

Akira let out a sigh. "Don't be down! after we finish, I'll show you the secret passages only the fourth division knows!" She smiles at him. Akira heard about those, It was what Ichigo used when he invaded soul society. Erin would probably enjoy hearing about this. But, He was concentrating on Meeko for the moment. She had a lot to teach Akira, and if it would aid him, he was willing to learn.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2009)

With Dio​
The Running Back was actually putting some effort into it now, he wanted to go home and he needed catch up on his training. He had missed the training session he did every morning and so he used this as an substitute. As fast as he could he was running down the stairs, heavily breathing but not slowing down, only to take a turn when he reached the bottom of the set he was on. 

A trail of sweat was behind him, his polo shirt clinging to his back and his heavy superbowl ring, or better said his father's ring, clang against the metal railing every time he made a turn.He was always proud of his speed, stamina and especially his durability but that was more because of his relatively small size compared to the defensive players found in his sport.But he was naturally talented and worked hard to overcome this, after all he would win at the least two superbowl rings when he got older,  he needed to outdo his dad.

With Shin​
The rookie could use a release right now, or even a kido.The beasts were fast and durable. It required major damage to finish them off and with their long arms it was difficult to deliver that major damage.His shunpo skills weren't that developed that he could use it repeatedly while traversing only small distances so he would have to think of something else.He feinted a step to the left, instead pushed off on it and pushed off once more by doing the first stage of a shunpo, but instead of dissapearing he jumped up higher and flipped over one of the beasts, slicing it's head off in mid air.

The beast quickly stopped moving after losing it's head and so Shin made use of this strategy to take more and more of these guys down, allowing him to easily dodge and strike their heads at the same time."Nagi, you need to aim for the heads.....?"It was only then that Shin realized Nagi was being swarmed by the beasts.As fast as he could he dashed towards Nagi, hoping that he would reach in time.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 12, 2009)

"Too bad most of the Shinigami here are already distracted and likly wont assist you for quite some time, eh? Marco? Oh of course you cant talk while unconious can you, are shinigami generally weak recently or just keeping their stronger members at bay?"The hollow looked over Marco seeing the crimson red earth under him slowly spreading like a disease on the earth. "Well... your not worth devouring with such a weak spirit pressure. Although one thing I can admit being able to maintain a binding spell around yourself is quite an new prospect for a shinigami, to bad it makes you much weaker."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"Hup!" Neku slid past Dio and jumped a few steps down. "Come on, Work harder!" He laughed, running down the steps. He's used to this work out now. He's constantly forced to run up and down them. Gaining more control of his abilities has allowed him to do this will minor effort on his part. He jumped over the railing and swung onto the floor below. "Come on! RUN! RUN!" He teased.

Neku kept up his speed, Running, jumping and swinging down floor by floor. He found it was a much faster way to get down and didn't take as much of a toll on your body. "NOW THEN!! WAKE UP DAMN IT!!" his left arm transformed and he began using it to swing. "Heheh." He looked up, Dio was getting further and further away, Time to put this guy through a tougher challange then Neku went through.


----------



## Serp (Feb 12, 2009)

The ugly beasts, kept showering down onto Nagi, they were too fast, powerful and plentiful and his strikes were too weak and shallow. He kept swinging his sword wildly, like a child with a rattle, he was panicking not because of the fear, but because the stench of the rancid blood was so unbearable.  

During his thrash, he heard Shin shout out to aim for the heads. Nagi calmed himself, of course they were hollows and the fastest most effective way to purify hollows was via destruction of the head. Nagi slashed and hacked, no time for proper form, stabbing and jabbing at the masked heads of his assailants.

The sword breaking through ever so slowly the mask of one of them, and during the rush of the others, a sword strike managed to finally make its way through the mask and with a fizzle one hollow was down. But at least 5 remained, and they kept charging and charging. Nagi's gee was getting ripped and destroyed, his face mask slightly ripped and his gloves scratched. Nagi was so close to death, but he didn't care, he knew but it didn't sink in, he just didn't want these ugly creatures to get the better of him. 

-------------
Loch Jaw, was wandering around the city, sniffing out tasty souls for him devour. He walked and walked and walked. His mind was still slightly feral, the beast quite smart and speech was a tedious thing, he daren't waste energy on. But instinct spoke to him, dare he return to Hueco Mundo, where the stronger hollows and even Arrancar would roam the deserts. Loch thought this over at beast a canine could, here there was a greater risk of a Shinigami coming to slay him, but back home there was a greater risk of being eaten and he couldn't risk being eaten and halting his evolution, that was a fate worse than death never to be able to regain a human form. Not that Loch had thought that much in detail, he just knew getting bitten was very bad. 

Finally he decided to stay in this realm for a while, he hunted down his prey a lone soul walking down the street, it was a young woman. The woman looked lost both in body and spirit, like she knew not where she was or even that she was dead, and was very puzzled at the chain coming from her chest. Loch locked onto her, she looked tasty. He jumped and landed on her back sending her tumbling. 

The cross segment of his mask opened up and revealed a set of white canines, and he aimed straight for her throat. It was a messy sight indeed...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Ssob let out a deep sigh, Kou was still follow him. "I'M NOT WEAK!!!" He shouts turning back. "Oh?" Kou tilts to the left. "THAt'S RIGHT OH!!" He exclaims, He didn't like being looked down on. He didn't want to be looked down on anymore. He was not a weakling anymore, he was a gilian! He can fire Cero! He's got all sorts of abilities that he doesn't even know... Possibly because he doesn't have them.. BUT THAT WAS BESIDE THE POINT!

"Hehehehe." Kou giggled. It was at this point Ssob realized what Kou meant. "YOU'RE A WOMEN!!!" He shouts. "Duh." Kou blinks. Ssob fell back, finger pointed at Kou, hand shaking. "Oh? Why are you overreacting so much." Kou laughs walking past him. "I thought it was obvious i was a girl." Ssob just blinked. "Ah, Well, you miss the.. defining parts of a women as a gilian." Ssob comments. "Oh?" She looks down. "Well, No matter~" The gilian laughs and walks off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Erin groggily stared at the door, watching it shake with each of the loud banging noises. She had slept so soundly that she was unsure of her situation at the moment, and continued to stare, wondering what was going on.

A few more moments passed before the door exploded. Erin's eyes widened as, in almost slow motion, hand outstretched, her Captain dived at her.

"I. TOLD. YOU. TO. BE. READY. IN. THE. MORNING!"

Clouds of dust, noise of breaking glass and muffled screams blasted out of the doorway as Vice-Captain Kuchiki sweatdropped, watching the chaos.

Five minutes later a slightly bruised Erin walked out of the room, Isis Neith stalking out after her.

Today was the day Erin would attend lessons on Healing at Fourth Division. Captain Neith took a surprising interest in each of her Shinigami, and made sure they all kept in line with what she wanted. Which meant when Erin slept right through the time Isis wanted her up, she was not having an inch of it.

Soon enough, Erin, right on time, was dispatched to Fourth Division. She knocked on the gates, wondering who was on duty to answer.

"Uhhhm, hello?" she called out, "Erin Aslath, 13th Division Shinigami, reporting for healing lessons."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2009)

They had told them to split up and look for dead Hollow, DEAD Hollw, Marcus couldn’t understand the resonating of looking for something that wasn’t going to fight him back. He shrugged his shoulders as he gripped at the handle of his Zanpaktou. With as sigh he walks forward into a forested section of the district. He wasn’t really following anyone after they were told to split up and he really wasn’t found of being on clean up. But he reasoned that it was better then trying to learn more Kido. That particular skill was a royal pain in the ass for Marcus he didn’t know why he was required to learn it, not that he couldn‘t do kido he made good marks in class he just didn‘t like hiding behind it. The way of the sword was how a true warrior fought. Face to face, mano e mano man to man er Soul Reaper to Hollow. Not hiding behind the dark arts to kill from a distance. He felt that his sword felt the same as he did as a heated aura emanated from it’s sheath. Although it has been almost four-hundred years since he manifested his sword he still couldn’t communicate with it. At first Marcus didn’t think that a sword could be a companion it was a tool to be utilized in battle, at least that is what he thought up until about four months ago.

Four months ago he had joined the Soul Reaper academy. Due to the fact he was entering with a Zanpatou manifested they put him in the advanced classes. There they tried to teach him that his sword was an extension of  his Soul as much a part of him as it was it’s own entity prone to quirks and a personality of it’s on. A thing to both cherish as a friend and respect as an ally. At first the idea of his sword being a sentient being in it’s own right was a silly notion to Marcus. How could a weapon be a living creature. But as the classes passed and his learning of the Shinigami way increased he began noticing that his sword did have quirks. After accepting that his sword was a equal he began trying to communicate with it. Every now and then he would catch a word or two but he could never hear the sword tell it’s name. A situation that frustrates Marcus. Now irritated at himself he picks his pace up as he scans the terrain for bodies. Every now and then he would un-sheath his sword and cleanse a Hollow’s body. But for the most part he wasn’t running into many. 

Just as Marcus thought that this was the dullest day he had ever had. A sensation covers his body. The hairs on his neck stand on end. A Hollow was near. Marcus licked his lips with anticipation. In the distance he could see a pair of eyes. Yes it was a ‘living’ Hollow not just a corpse to dispose of. Marcus’ left hand grips around the handle of his Zanpaktou fiercely to the point that the color started to fade from his knuckles. His eyes follow the creature as his ducks around the trees trying to confuse the Soul Reaper before it. Realizing that Marcus was too keen to be fooled by simple zigzagging it steps out into a clearing. It was a rather scrawny looking Hollow. It had feline characteristics about like an alley cat but it was as large as a pit bull. His delightfully hisses trying to through Marcus off balanced through scare tactics. But Marcus was a seasoned fighter even if he wasn’t a seasoned Soul Reaper. Marcus begins to pull his Zantaktou from his sheath. But the Hollow preempts  this as an second set of eyes opens up on it’s forehead. A blinding flash ensues causing Marcus to close his eyes.

It’s tactic complete the Hollow dashes to the left back into the woods and circles around to Marcus’ flank where it comes out mouth open to tear Marcus to bits. But Marcus was no slouch and in his time as a Hollow he had used similar moves to kill Shinigami on more then one occasion. The Hollow gags as Marcus’ sword pierces through it’s mouth and out the back of its head. It coughs once or twice as blood flows out of it’s mouth and from the wound on it’s head. It curses Marcus as it slowly starts to fade. Marcus head turns catching the Hollow’s stare  “Nice try, but that tactic is as old as time.” Marcus says with a grin. The Hollow’s left eyes twitches at that thought. Marcus watches as it’s eyes go dead as it body completes it purification processes.  “May you find peace my brethren as I have.” Marcus says solemnly as he re-sheaths his Zanpaktou.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"Uhhhm, hello?" she called out, "Erin Aslath, 13th Division Shinigami, reporting for healing lessons." Meeko waved at Erin and opened the gates. "Hello! I'm Meeko, Fifth seat of the fourth division!" she smiles and adjusted her golden hair. "We're training a new member aswell, So you can join in with him!" She smiled, "I hope you don't mind being partnered up!" Suddenly three more people show up. "I'M KAI!""I'M KANDA!""I'M MASA!" They wave to Erin and Smile.

With Isac-

He coughs, The building he thought was his was not. It was a 24hr shop. He had no idea what he was going to do there. Maybe he could buy some bandages to heal himseld. That would be pretty nice, Maybe he could buy some pins there too, that's even better.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

The exuberance of the Fourth Division member's greetings brought a smile to Erin, it was a welcome relief from how her Captain acted.

"Nice to meet you all," Erin bowed in greeting, "And I'm happy to learn with someone else. it makes it easier for two people to work together on it. Where are we having the lessons?"

~~~

"Selia I'm going out."

"Uh uh, no way!"

Selia pushed back at Alan, trying to force him back upstairs. A number of cuts across his body had opened up from his exertions, and blood was splashing across the floor. "Look at this mess!" Selia complained, "You go back upstairs right this instant and I don't want to see you again until you stop bleeding all over the place."

At this point, the bell at the door entryway, which Alan had almost pushed Selia through, rang to signify a customer. Selia turned around to try and welcome the guest, only to come face to face with someone covered in even more blood than her brother was.

Those still crazy enough to be outside in this rain wondered what the loud scream that came from the 24hour shop was.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"Nice to meet you all," Erin bowed in greeting, "And I'm happy to learn with someone else. it makes it easier for two people to work together on it. Where are we having the lessons?" Their eyes all shimmered as they made a  face. "We don't get many people who come here willingly!!" they cheered. "That has nothing to do with training..." Meeko sweatdropped. "We'll be training at the training zone, It's a nice open building in a flowery medow so i hope you enjoy it!" Meeko smiled.

Currently, At the building. Akira was told to clean it top to bottom. "THIS ISN'T FAIR!!!!!" He shouted, The building hasn't been used in years. The "Flowers" Had become vines that worked their way through every inch of the building and dirt was so thick that if you wiped your finger across an inch of the floor vanished.

With Isac-

"Ah.. You hurt my ear." He commented, He looked far more bloodier then he was due to the rain washing it down his body. Every inch was nearly covered. "I would like some bandages and some pins if you have them." He held up his sword pin. "Like these..." He commented before falling to the ground, asleep. He's been up all day and all night, He's crashed into a building on a clay bird, Got stabbed by a hollow. He's been clipped by a car and a bike, He fell down some steps. It wasn't a good night for him and he was worn out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

"My Captain told me I should learn healing to be useful," Erin told the others as they made their way to the training grounds. "Plus I love learning, and I think knowing healing will be something very important. I'm not sure why most Shinigami don't have at least the basics of it taught to them."

~~~

While Selia was freaking out over the body that had just dropped in front of her, her brother made a dive for the door. "Oh no you don't!" Selia regained her composure enough to grab Alan by the back of his shirt and try to pull him back.

Of course, with the new development of the unconscious young man in the store, Selia, when pulling back on Alan, tripped over him, fell down with Alan on top of her, and ended up sandwiched between the two. When she finally managed to extract herself from between, both were out cold, probably from blood loss.

Tittering in annoyance, she flipped the 'closed' sign on the door of the shop, locked it and proceeded to drag both men up the stairs.

Over the course of the night, she would clean their wounds, nearly identical, identify that the young man also fought Hollow, bandage them both heavily, make sure all the windows were locked so they couldn't sneak out, then take a vigil of them.

The young man had asked for something...pins? Selia had found a collection of them, and decided that the blood soaked items probably needed a clean as well. She could feel a faint hum within each, but nothing came to mind of what they were.

Drifting off after the exhaustion of the evening, she fell asleep in the chair she had sat in, watching the two injured men.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2009)

With Shin and Nagi

Shin had difficulty reaching Nagi, he had taken down four of the Hollows already but the remaining two had gotten him into a predicament. Or better said the remaing three, one had a badly damaged head but it didn't break down like the others.later it turned out that it was still alive, barely but still alive. It grabbed his leg and in the moment of surprise the other two managed to close the distance between them.The death grip on his leg was so strong he feared his leg might break.

With two hands clawing at his face he turned his blade around and held it next to his waist, the shinigami fell backwards and his blade landed into the fallen back gripping his leg.It let out a deathscream before breaking down and clumsily Shin rolled out of the way and slashed at the legs of one of them. One leg was completely cleaved trough and the beast lost his balance.Shin climbed to his feet and in one swift move he stepped towards the fallen beast and removed his head before disappearing with a Shunpo.By the time the beast had turned around it was already too late.

He had taken two 'flash steps' one away, ten turned around while pointing his blade forward and then took a second.He crashed into the beast, hurting himself but fatally injury the beast, if it didn't die upon getting it's chest pierced the messy and bloody removal followed by slash trough the head for certainty would've done him in.

He rubbed his sore body and looked over to see how Nagi was doing, though his attention was caught by a kido spell lighting up the sky, in the forest someone flared the others.

With Maxi​
The clown hollow and his pack were traversing the white sands, now alone and in his head was a small lizard hollow. With great speeds he bounced trough the desert and it didn't take him long to get back to their 'camp'.
"Maxi-sama!"An enthousiastic and child like voice spoke up, a small koala like Hollow ran up to him and the childish Hollow attempted to embrace him in a hug.It's low intellect resulted in acting like a toddler.

"Get off me."He brushed Oso aside and handed the lizard to her."You should eat, get stronger since only the two of us can still evolve."He didn't see this one as a threat, nor as a suitable meal and that was his reasoning for keeping her around.

"Maxi-sama"Luciela, the Liger Hollow had returned from her assignment."I caught the scent of an Adjuucha."she immediately went after the target again, like she expected Maxi was right behind her.The were dashing towards Maxi's next meal, he was so close to becoming a Vastelord.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"My Captain told me I should learn healing to be useful," Erin told the others as they made their way to the training grounds. "Plus I love learning, and I think knowing healing will be something very important. I'm not sure why most Shinigami don't have at least the basics of it taught to them." Everyone seemed rather pleased. "Not many people actually care about the basics of healing." Masa laughed.

Kanda scoffs a bit and shouts something at a building up ahead. "That's the training facility." Meeko smiled. It was spotless, So spotless it shone in the sun. "Oh? He did very well!!" Meeko blushed slightly. Erin was curious to know what she meant by He. "AKIRA-KUN!!!!" Meeko shouted running towards the building.

With Isac-

"Urgh..." He blinked, The light shone into his eyes and bugged him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Erin slightly lagged in shock, before a wide smile covered her face.

"Akira!" she yelled out to him, waving exuberantly. "I should have figured you'd join Fourth after that talk about knowing healing!"

~~~

Selia groaned, rubbing her head as the light from the window filtered through into the room. The rain had let off, and the morning sun was bright.

Half-asleep still, she got up and wandered out of the room, trying to find her way to the bathroom and a morning shower.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Rahs's Surge Runner ability was a true power increase for him. Clashing with Hollow vastly superior to his base form was possible now, and he and Nire, along with Scarlet - a velociraptor type Adjuchas - hunted big game more often. Most of the time it was just Rahs and Scarlet fighting them, with Nire intervening if necessary.

The power of Nire was such that there was no foe he could not brush aside, although it never seemed that way until you were directly aware of him. He could so easily hide in plain sight, becoming unobtrusive and uninteresting, before in a moment appearing before a foe and decimating them.

Rahs was nurturing a keen interest in Nire's past. The fact that he had lost a part of himself was beyond amazing. Nire was so strong, thinking of anyone that could devour some of him was impossible. But Nire kept a tight lid on his lips, never speaking for long.

Rahs and Scarlet, both devouring Hollow constantly in their quest for evolution, conspired to find out, but never got anywhere over the week of pure hunting that passed. Eventually both began to realise just how far away from their Hierarchy they were.

"We'll be returning soon," Nire alerted the two. "If you catch any more smells, this will be the last hunt."

Rahs and Scarlet both sniffed around furiously. A surge of Reiatsu, possibly the strongest Adjuchas they had felt yet, besides Nire himself, enveloped them. Saliva dripping from their jaws, they turned towards it and flared their own power in a direct challenge.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Erin slightly lagged in shock, before a wide smile covered her face."Akira!" she yelled out to him, waving exuberantly. "I should have figured you'd join Fourth after that talk about knowing healing!" Akira waved to Erin and Meeko. "Ah? You know eachother?" Meeko asked, She grabbed Akira and squished him into her chest. 

"Sheb ib ba brwend." Akira let out. "huh?" Erin asked. "He said, she is my friend." Meeko smiled. "Meeko has her claws in him." Kanda comments. "Yes." Masa nods. "Tis a shame." Kai sighs. "We've got to get to training Miss cow chest." Kanda grabs the back of Meeko's uniform and pulls her away. "Ah, I almost popped out of my top!" she exclaims.

With Isac-

He grogily got up and looked around. The world was blurry right now, Very blurry. He was having trouble walking as well. He could feel pain all over, but one thing stood out more then any other. "I've gotta pee!" He shouted in his mind, struggling to figure out where the hell he was and where the bathroom was so he could pee.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2009)

Dio had just finished his first meal, and continued after having rested for a moment.this training was killing him but he knew he would get a lot stronger from this, he didn't get why this was so tiring but assumed it was like the DBZ gravity chamber.After all this boy never heard of Reiatsu and had no idea it was this, the draining of, that was making him so tired.

His attention kept being drawn to his ring, almost as if it was calling him but there was no time for this. Increased gravity was waiting for him."Tomorrow I will be the fastest in the league and with the most stamina...."He suddenly stopped upon realizing something."If I stick around longer, I can get a hundred times stronger, faster and increase my stamina many times."Believing he would make it to the N.F.L. after completing this he continued with renewed vigor. 

Sometime later

"Took you long enough."Brikan said as he picked up an utterly spent Dio, and took him up stairs again."Rest up, you will need it since we will have a battle of Gar as soon as you're ready."Brikan almost forgot but then added."Oh about that going h...."He was cut off by Dio."Forget about that, I'm not going home until even you can't lay a finger on me."If he could hold his own against this guy, Dio would rule the NFL.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Erin smiled. "We were in the Academy together. Fought a couple of Hollow, etc."

Meeko's attitude didn't shock Erin so much, but she couldn't help but laugh at Akira's expression. He was in over his head both literally and figuratively.

~~~

The moment Isac burst into the bathroom, he was met with another loud scream, and a towel rack crashed into his face, propelling him back out the door. Selia, a towel wrapped around her and face bright red, locked the door and yelled "Wait your turn you damn perv!" through it.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Neku blinked. His only opponents in the area were Mamamo, who seemed to be playing with a ball of string. And Fatty, who was picking his nose. "It's not really fare... I don't have a single worthy opponent." He let out a sigh. "Then do you wish to fight me?" Aika adjusted her glasses. "Oh?" Neku turned around, Due to never seeing Aika in action he had no idea how strong she was.

Because he wasnt in control of himself, he had no idea what she could do to him. Because of this, Neku agreed to the challange. He agreed, Basically, To getting his own ass kicked for the sake of being bored and not wanting to fight a fatt ass or an adorable girl who he honestly couldn't find the urge to punch in the slightest.

With Akira-

                                        Erin smiled. "We were in the Academy together. Fought a couple of Hollow, etc."Meeko's attitude didn't shock Erin so much, but she couldn't help but laugh at Akira's expression. He was in over his head both literally and figuratively. Akira nodded, He didn't enjoy the effection so much. It was embarassing but reminded him greatly of his blade.

With Isac-

The moment Isac burst into the bathroom, he was met with another loud scream, and a towel rack crashed into his face, propelling him back out the door. Selia, a towel wrapped around her and face bright red, locked the door and yelled "Wait your turn you damn perv!" through it.

"Wait.." Isac was on the ground. "what...What just happened..." He coughed and removed the towel rak from his face. "I just.. Where am i!?"

He sat up and looked around.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Erin waved towards the training ground, "so," she reminded everyone, "Training?"

~~~

After a few minutes, the door to the bathroom opened, and a very red, very annoyed Selia stood in the doorway, fist raised in a threatening manner.

"Do. You. Not. Know. How. To. KNOCK?" she berated Isac.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Erin waved towards the training ground, "so," she reminded everyone, "Training?" Meeko freed herself and walked over to Erin with a very serious look. "You speak in such a town to your superiors?" She asked. "You would REMIND them of what they called YOU for?" She asked. "I'VE GOT ONE THING TO SAY TO THAT!!!" he poked Erin. "I completely forgot!" she smiled, The entire thing was a joke.

Erin had seemed a little surprised so she Meek tried to cheer her up. "It's just a game we at the fourth play!" She laughed. "Don't worry! Don't worry! you're not in trouble promise!!" She then turned to the others. "Please get the dummies for the healing exercises to Akira and Erin might train." She smiled.


With Isac-
After a few minutes, the door to the bathroom opened, and a very red, very annoyed Selia stood in the doorway, fist raised in a threatening manner."Do. You. Not. Know. How. To. KNOCK?" she berated Isac. Isac just blushed and blinked. "S..Sorry... I.. couldn't see too well and wasn't fully awake..." He didn't have much experience talking his way out of these kinds of situations.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

The healing dummies had similar Reiatsu pathways, and an inert type of Reiatsu similar to that which made up buildings, inside of them. The test of healing was to be able to move the Reiatsu, causing it to flow through the body and wash out impurities the Squad Members would introduce with their own Reiatsu.

In practise, this technique would not only cleanse the body of alien Reiatsus, but it would also bring the power of the injured, and healer, to focus on damaged places and accelerate physical repair.

Erin and Akira were both sat before the dummies and asked to try and get the Reiatsu flowing as the first step of the test.

~~~

Selia sighed, shaking her head in frustration.

"You walked into our shop last night covered in blood," she told Isac. "I bandaged you up and cleaned the wounds, but you still shouldn't go exerting yourself too..."

Selia paused in mid sentence as she spotted her brother trying to make his way down the stairs.

"Hey!"

Rushing past Isac, she grabbed him by the back of the shirt, pulling him back. "Alan!" she yelled, "Stop this already! You're going to get yourself killed!"

"They're still out there!" Selia's brother thrashed, "I can't. I can't let them remain. I have to go!"

Selia pulled at Alan, but in bandaging him and treating his wounds, she had helped him recover more of his energy. "You!" she yelled at Isac, "Help me stop him!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2009)

Sabrewulf looks over the pack that had adopted him as alpha male. Before him stood six proud Ajuchas. Each with an unique talent that  they brought to the table, a talent that thy would use to ensure that they would survive and further evolve.  His eyes flash as he looks over each. He started at the far left. Before him was a large bat like Hollow about the size of a large Alley cat. It’s mask was decorated with intricate tribal like designs. It’s had a fur like mane that wrapped around his neck. The fir was a white color while the fur on it’s body was more of a dark brown. The edges of it’s wings were tipped a razor’s edge. It’s dark red eyes flash as Sabrewulf eyes focus on him.  “Name and ability.” Sabrewulf said as he motioned for the creature to come forward. The Bat like Hollow walk forward “Ratbat boss.” it says in a raspy tone “Air waves are my game.” Sabrewulf’s head tilts at this answer. “Sorry” the Ratbat says as he realizes what he said “I use high pitched sonic waves.”  “Very well Ratbat.” he says as he looks to the next in line.

This one was a female, at least that is what his nose told him. She was a wolf like Hollow like himself. Her fur was a light smoky grey and her paws ended in razor sharp white claws. Unlike himself she had sword like extensions that came out of her elbows instead of a cannon like device.  Her sharp blue eyes caught his as he looked over her. He could tell by the density of her  reiatsu that she was the strongest out of the six. He turns his glance as he sees that she is staring at him  “Name and ability.” The female steps forward and with a bow she introduces her self  “Canina, and I can fire my blades like projectiles.” she says solemnly as she backs up. Sabrewulf glances back with a nod as he continues down the line. He is now looking upon was lizard like Hollow with Kimoto dragon like qualities. In stark contrast to it’s grey leathery  skin it’s mask was a dry bone white with no markings.  A thick viscous drool feel from it’s mouth. It has hazy green eyes.  “Name and ability.” The creature doesn’t even move he just stares at Sabrewulf with a dead gaze but he soon speaks “Leaterhead be my name I guarantee.” he says with a thick southern accent. “I makes a poison that can kill in one bite.” 

“He can also track a Hollow bitten over any distance.” The Mantis like Hollow that sat beside him says. Sabrewulf’s glance cuts in his direction his eyes falling over the Adjuchas, outside his mask being the same green as his skin there appeared to be nothing particularly out of the ordinary. As Sabrewulf spoke up he realized that this Hollow was the second strongest amongst the six  “Name and ability” The insect Hollow steps forward and gives a sweeping bow as he speaks “Mamercus, and I can replicate myself.” he says with a dignified tone. Sabrewulf chuckles at that prospect. But he is soon silenced as he looks to the next in line. It was nothing like he had ever saw before. He didn’t even know if you could classify it as a Hollow he didn’t even see a mask. All he saw was a blob. A mass of liquid. If Sabrewulf had eyebrows they would be raising right now as he examined it.  “Um, Name and ability….I think.” he says with a puzzled look. A Gurgling laugh comes from the blob as it takes a shape similar to Sabrewulfs “Name is Saul the Wall, and outside being able to take different shapes I am highly resilient to physical as well as special attacks.” It gurgles as is turns back to a blob like form. Saberwulf can only blink as he looks to the last Adjuchas. 

It is a centurion like creature, half man half horse. It’s tail ends in a massive three pronged spike. His hands end in terrible claws. His mask takes the form a Roman centurion helmet. It takes a step forward and releases a roar of pride as Sabrewulf gaze falls on him.  “Name and ability” Sabrewulf barks as he watches the display. The beast pounds his chest as he speaks “Maximus I can mold my Cero to solid weapons my emperor.” He says as he takes a short bow. Sabrewulf nods in approval. He looks over his knew pack for a few moments as he decides the next coarse of action, it didn’t take long, what else was there to do but hunt?  “Well my new friends what say we go on a little hunt?”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Selia sighed, shaking her head in frustration."You walked into our shop last night covered in blood," she told Isac. "I bandaged you up and cleaned the wounds, but you still shouldn't go exerting yourself too..."Selia paused in mid sentence as she spotted her brother trying to make his way down the stairs.

"Hey!"Rushing past Isac, she grabbed him by the back of the shirt, pulling him back. "Alan!" she yelled, "Stop this already! You're going to get yourself killed!""They're still out there!" Selia's brother thrashed, "I can't. I can't let them remain. I have to go!"Selia pulled at Alan, but in bandaging him and treating his wounds, she had helped him recover more of his energy. "You!" she yelled at Isac, "Help me stop him!"

Isac sighed and pulled out his soda pin. POP! He takes a drink and his wounds heal. "Alright." He follows behind her and grabs ahold of her brother. That was really all he could do at the moment, Not sure if he can attack him.. He might cause more harm them good.

-

Akira let out a sigh and held his hands up. "Feel the reatsu move through your body." He closed his eyes and imagined his spirit flowing to his hands. "Focus the energy to your palms." His hands filled with spirit and began to glow green. Akira lowered his hands onto the dummy. "Flow your spirit into the subject." He let his reatsu flow freely into the dummy. "Control the flow, Do not use up your own spirit."

He can sense the forign reatsu inside the dummies body. It feels like a block in the system. The block being a wound, cutting the flow of reatsu from the area. The only way to correct a block is to break it down. Akira increase the flow of reatsu to that area. Treating his energy like a battering ram, breaking down the block and letting the reatsu flow freely.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2009)

With Maxi

The two tailed feline Hollow suddenly stopped, she took several sniffs before announcing to Maxi."It's gone, the Hollow has been eaten already."Her senses were so acute that she could actually smell such developments over large distances, as long as she had been close enough to a scent she would be able to track it."But don't get mad."She knew Maxi well by now, and with a grin she informed him that."Several more Adjuucha class Hollows are not far from here."She lead the way and Maxi followed.

"Over this hill."The two jumped over and stopped to a halt, across of them stood three Hollow."Which one to eat first."Maxi hadn't realized Nire was way out of his league yet though, something he would find out soon enough.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Erin, one hand atop the other, felt a little of the Reiatsu blockage give way as her own Reiatsu wormed its way inside it. Pushing and pulling, like the tides, she actually turned the blockage from damage into healing - her stable Reiatsu made Reiatsu conversion, which was used in Kidou and Hoho techniques, quite simple for her.

So enough, she had the body of dummy filled with fast flowing Reiatsu, emitting the green glow to show that she had done correctly.

~~~

Alan stopped when he saw Isac. He had caught a glance of the damage to his body in a brief moment of consciousness last night, and now, there was not a scratch on him. Alan pushed Selia back, and placed both hands on Isac's shoulders.

"That healing technique!" he gasped in amazement, "You have to show me that. If I could use it to restore myself, I could go back out without worry. Please, you have to teach me how to use it!"

"Alan just stop," Selia begged, grabbing him by the sleeve, "Please stop fighting them like this. You'll really die." Tears were beginning to form in Selia's eyes, she was truly fearing for her brother's life.

Alan didn't hear though, he was too busy begging Isac to teach him how to heal himself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Rahs and Scarlet looked up at the smell as it bounded over the hill. A multi-jawed feline Hollow stared down at them, radiating a beacon of Reiatsu. Shortly after, a second Adjuchas appeared.

Rahs's mouth was watering openly now at the quality of Reiatsu it released, it was delicious.

"Scarlet, he's mine," he told his hunting partner.

"I guess I'll take the kitty," Scarlet's voice was like a purr, ironically intended. In a burst of speed, Scarlet took off from Rahs, running perpendicularly to Rahs and the Adjuchas he was about to target. She pointed with one clawed finger at the feline Adjuchas, flicking her hand to beckon it to fight.

Rahs churned up the sand as he ran at the humanoid Hollow with its flaring white cloak. Electric Reiatsu built up in his arms, and with a loud roar, he leaped high in the air above it, swinging his massive right fist downwards towards his foe.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Akira felt the dummy begin to flow freely and sat back. Both shinigami have accomplished their task, The dummies were healed. Their reatsu no longer blocked. Akira's method was less gentle then Erins, It was bold, Brash. He sent his reastsu into a wound with the intention of destroying anything causing problems. But this healing style fit his fighting style. He rushed into fights thinking on the fly.

"Wellp, Let's see." Meeko rubbed her chin. "I suppose now we will test, real wounds!" she cheered and began to march off towards the fourth divisions main building. "STAY HRE!!" she shouted back. "Ah.." Akira nodded. It was his first day on the job, he wanted to do good. Even if the fourth division was a joke to everyone else...

With Isac-

"Uh...Uh..." He rubbed the back of his head. "It's kind of something only i can do..." He commented... "It's called.. Well, Pins i guess." He held up his four pins. "Sword, Shield, Energy Blasts and Healing..." He rubbed the back of his head.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

"You can't teach me?" Alan dropped for a moment, before looking up in hope, "Can you use your power on other people? Like, even if you couldn't teach me to heal myself, could you heal me?"

"Say no!" Selia yelled from behind Alan, who had stood between her and Isac, "Don't give him the chance!"

~~~

"They're a fun bunch," Erin commented to Akira, "I think you'll have fun here, even if you probably don't think that."

Erin laughed a little, putting a hand to her lips.

"My Captain's really evil," she whispered playfully to Akira, "Do you know what she did this morning?"

"No, what did I do this morning?"

Erin froze, sweat dripping from her face as Isis appeared, sitting casually behind her.

"Here I am," the 13th Division Captain lamented, "Coming to check on my new Squad Member's progress, and I find her gossiping about me behind my back." Isis put a hand to her head and shook it from side to side, "Oh my, wherever did I go wrong?" she teased Erin back.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"You can't teach me?" Alan dropped for a moment, before looking up in hope, "Can you use your power on other people? Like, even if you couldn't teach me to heal myself, could you heal me?""Say no!" Selia yelled from behind Alan, who had stood between her and Isac, "Don't give him the chance!"

"Ah... Well... I can only use it once..." Isac rubbed the back of his head. It's pretty much a useless ability but it allows him some healing. "I.. would use it on you... But i can't..." He laughed nervously. "It's... Uh.. Well... I should go.." He laughed. 

~~~

"Here I am," the 13th Division Captain lamented, "Coming to check on my new Squad Member's progress, and I find her gossiping about me behind my back." Isis put a hand to her head and shook it from side to side, "Oh my, wherever did I go wrong?" she teased Erin back.

Akira blinked. "She's weird." His blade comments. "I agree." Akira responds. "Your member is doing very well." Kanda comments. "It's not easy healing the dummy in the first try." She smirks. "It's very nice to have someone here who wants to lean healing!" Masa cheered. "I just wish more men would join." Kai let out a sigh.

"I'm.. Akira..." He bowed to the captain. He knows to show proper respect to those above you. Espcically those that you can't sense at all and who could kill you at a moments notice.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

"It seems the tradition of 13th Division Women stealing all the 4th Division Men continues," Isis waved with a laugh.

Erin spluttered at this, almost in tune with Akira's own protests, to the great amusement of Isis.

"Is Unohana-Sempai around?" she asks Kanda with a tone of respect that Erin had never heard before. She wondered just who Fourth Division Captain Unohana Retsu was to Isis.

~~~

Alan seemed dejected at what Isac said, almost ready to give up. Selia even managed to begin pulling him back to the bedroom where she would keep him confined so he couldn't escape and try to hunt Hollow again.

"You can see them, can't you?" Alan burst out as Isac, just before he leaves, "You can see the Hollow? Help me hunt them. Help me save this city from them."

"Go!" Selia yells at Isac around her brother, "He's killing himself in hunting them. You're just encouraging him! Just leave!"

Selia pulled at Alan's shirt, trying to prevent him from escaping. His single minded determination to hunt Hollow was destroying him.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"Unohana-taicho is busy." Fourth seat Kanda comments. "She and Minamara-Taicho are working on a new discovery." Isis tilts her head. "Oh? what kind?" she questions. "An arrancar was found in Karakura town. It seems that Kento-Fukitaicho or rather, Ex. Was holding the creature in his own buisness. He's being locked down till further notice." She blinks, Delivering the news as if it were nothing. 

With Isac-

"No." He says. "Hollows consume the souls who want nothing more then to pass on peacefully!" he shouts. "Those who can't pass on become beasts that they don't want to be!" He protests. "I AGREE WITH YOUR BROTHER!! THE HOLLOW ARE CONSUMING THIS CITY! THEY ARE CONSUMING THE PEOPLE OF THIS TOWN! WE CAN'T ALLOW THEM TO KEEP DESTROYING EVERYONE!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

"Huh," Isis put a finger to her lips in curiosity. "I wouldn't mind seeing that. I've got a few theories on Arrancar I want to look into myself."

Isis stood up, waved casually to the Shinigami, gave Erin a "work harder" stare, then vanished in a Shunpo. The pressure in the room Erin had been unaware of let up, and she breathed out a sigh in relief.

"My captain's very scary," she managed weakly.

~~~

"He agrees!" Alan refound his strength, almost dancing in joy, "He and I can stop them all now! I just know it!"

"Alan please!" Selia begged, trying to stop him, even though he was now healthy enough in spirit, if not in body, to resist her completely. "I agree, you should hunt them, you should save people. But you shouldn't kill yourself in the process." she dragged at him, trying to stop him from moving over to Isac, "Please look after yourself first. If you die, who will be left to save people?"

"I can hunt them," Alan's smile was wide, and with a turn, he vanished down the staircase. "Come, new friend," he called happily up to Isac.

Selia gave Isac a very hateful stare for putting her brother into a state, vanished into her room and slammed her door, locking it after her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2009)

The striped lioness Hollow Hollow accepted the invitation, her clawed hands digging in the sand as she prepared to pounce her opponent.She stood still for a moment, except for her two tails swaying back and forth as if they were dancing in the wind.And then with a growl leaped forward, overshooting her target just barely as Scarlett ducked and attempted to slash Luciela from behind, but those two tails coming down forced her to roll to the side.

As the tails smashed into the ground, missing their target, a plume of sand shot up and Luciela could just barely sense her opponent coming for another strike, a wide and drooling mouth carrying a wickedly sharp set of teeth came in for the kill and with effort Luciela blocked catching the upper and bottom row of teeth with her clawed front paws, She activated her ability and on her hands appeared two more mouths, those teeth in return biting into Scarlett's teeth in order to keep them from injuring the Ligre.

The Gorrila Adjuucha leaped high in the air, before smashing down his fist but it was a swing and a miss, Maxi wouldn't be caught by something like that and the clown jumped back and then morphed a bottom portion of his cloak and the part stretched while digging trough the sand below them, suddenly rising up under Rahs and binding his feet.That one eye of his started down to see what happened but Maxi was already going for the kill.

Rahs locked his hands together and with a thunderous boom he smashed into the ground, cloud of sand that rose up dwarfed the one created by Luciela moments earlier and stopped when he could no longer see and quickly evaded to the left, his fear of regression kept him from going in blind like that. The sand was settling down again but Maxi's eyes went wide when he felt his cloak being ripped, specifically that morphed bottom portion that had been binding Rahs.

With brute force the cycloptic Adjuucha had ripped the white threads apart and that what remained around his feet seemingly died upon seperation of it's owner and loosened before falling on off like the rags they were now.An visibly annoyed Maxi bared his claws and got ready to kill this bastard.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Scarlet tackled into Luciela, and the two locked claws of all four limbs, hitting the ground and rolling before springing apart. Cuts adorned both their legs, and their jaws snapped in an eerie tune of desire for the others flesh. The waves of Reiatsu that blasted from the two superior Adjuchas nearby only served to heighten their battlelust.

The cloak of Maxi had formed a massive fist which contested with Rahs, the two exchanging blows that met as knuckles with each strike.

The superior speed of the cloak meant Maxi could keep Rahs back, even though Rahs was punching with both fists and Maxi only with the artificial one. Rahs's single blue eye rapidly rolled all over the place, watching everything he could. This Hollow was trickier than any he'd faced before.

Rahs was suddenly surprised as a section of Maxi's cloak exploded out from beneath him once more, wrapping around his feet. In the moments of shock at this, Maxi's cloak fist slammed into Rahs, sending him flying.

Pulling him back with his cloak, Maxi swung Rahs through the air, before slamming him hard into the ground.

Over at Scarlet and Luciela's battle, Scarlet fell onto her back as Luciela jumped at her, pulling her legs up to catch Luciela as she leaped on top of her and kicking her into the air. Flipping back up, Scarlet spun around just in time to prevent Luciela - who had recovered quickly - from taking off her arm, although she did score a good scratch on Scarlet's skin. Likewise, a cut appeared on Luciela's face, just below her right eye.

Maxi dragged Rahs up from where he lay, swinging him a little from side to side as he hung upside down, held by the cloak of the clown Hollow. Just as it seemed victory was his, Rahs's vivid purple eye shot open and he roared, his mask splitting apart to reveal a gaping maw as electric Reiatsu exploded across his body, racing up and down the massive spikes on each of his elbows.

In Rahs's open mouth, the red of a cero began to glow.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2009)

Since Luciela couldn't evolve anymore she didn't fear to be eaten anymore, only regression was on her mind nightmares and undoubtedly it was the same for her opponent.Two were exchanges slashes and chomps.Luciela attempted to create some distance, she spun around and bashed her two tails against the velociraptor which knocked her back but claws left deep marks on her tail and Luciela roared out from pain.She pounced the Hollow, clawing and gnawing away as she sat on her opponen's back but Scarlett managed to knock  her off easily and this time this kitty didn't land on her feet. 

Instead she was knocked into the sandy grounds, hard, and screamed out when Scarlett sank her teeth in the one of her tails.She returned the favor by using her clawed hands to sink into her opponent's tail before sinking her own teeth into it.The two resembled an odd and misshapen ouroboros.


With the other two though was an entirely different struggle going on.

The red ligth of a cero illuminated the eternal Hueco Mundo night and the with gold and silver decorated mask basked in the glow of that impending Cero.Those big blue eyes of his widened in shock, he had gotten careless....Thinking this one was in the bag.And he he quickly released Rahs.Right away jumped back, his cloak covering him.

The change of angle caused Rahs to hit the ground, Maxi managed dodge the brunt of the attack and coming out of it with only a scorched cloak.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

Scarlet grimaced as she felt the teeth enter her tail, but it wasn't over yet. She may have been bitten, but no part of her had been consumed yet. She could still escape this without losing her evolution.

Raising one of her clawed hands, she slammed it down on her opponent's tail, opening her mouth in the same instant so that the tail did not have a chunk ripped out of it and her opponent's mouth did not do her the same service. Twisting so that her other hand reached back, Scarlet slammed it down towards the feline's skull.

"Get. Off me!" The blow made Luciela's jaws open just a little, and thrashing with her tail, Scarlet managed to detach it and leap back. Blood dripped from it due to the teeth wounds, but no flesh had been removed. Scarlet breathed an inner sigh of relief.

"You seem to be having trouble, Scarlet," Nire commented with amusement from where he stood behind her.

"Not the time, Nire," she growled at him.

Rahs turned around as he hit the ground, his cero discharging at an odd angle. The Reiatsu crackling over his body, he beat his chest and roared loudly at Maxi, who studied the rampaging Adjuchas carefully.

Rahs beat the ground a few times, roaring at Maxi before charging him again. In the innermost recess of Rahs's mind, his persona cursed, trying to activate Surge Runner. He didn't believe he could face off against his opponent's full power without it.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 13, 2009)

Ynez had come across a Gillian. This one was huge, almost two times her size. 
The large Gillian immediately fired a cero, which was also twice the size of hers. Ynez although slow, managed to dodge the cero which hit the pack of Gillians behind her. 

Ynez gave out a roar and 3 Gillians from the pack charged towards the large Gillian, holding him back. Ynez then charged up her own cero, followed by the remainder of the pack also charging up their cero.

As Ynez and her pack fired their cero, the Gillian raised it's arms as if trying to stop it. However, the large numbers of ceros were to much for it to handle, blasting through its hands and its body, causing the upper body and lower body to be separated.

The Gillians roared in victory as they had brought down a large and powerful enemy. Ynez headed towards the Gillians head which was still moving and took a large chunk out of the mask. The group of 15 headed towards the lower body to eat whilist the upper body was eaten by Ynez alone. As the group finished their meal, they waited for Ynez who was also about to finish her meal.

Ynez gave out a loud roar as she finished her meal, she was ready for evolution.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

"My captain's very scary," she managed weakly. "Well..." Akira let out a sigh. "She's not so bad really." He rubbed the back of his head. "Oh?" Masa pointed at Akira, Then moved her finger to Erin then back and forth. "YOU TWO ARE LIKE THIS!?!?" She holds up a pinky. "what?" Akira blinks. "BOYFRIEND AND GIRLFRIEND!!!" they shout.

With Isac-
"I can hunt them," Alan's smile was wide, and with a turn, he vanished down the staircase. "Come, new friend," he called happily up to Isac. Selia gave Isac a very hateful stare for putting her brother into a state, vanished into her room and slammed her door, locking it after her. Isac blinked, He didn't mean to cause so much trouble.  "PLEASE BOTH OF YOU WAIT!!!!" He shouted. He didn't want to cause trouble... He just wanted to go back home... or to the joutei, but home was what he really wanted.

With Kama/Unohana-

"Greetings Isis." Kama speaks before Isis fully arrived. "Oh?" she smirked. "How did you know i was here?" Unohana was working intently on healing Boss's wounds. "Same way i know other things." He said, in a manner that sort of answers her question but ultimately doesn't. "This creature is rather facinating." Kama turns to a large monitor. On it is the battle between Boss and Soh/Sah. "You see this." 

He pauses it the moment Boss releases his poison cloud. "The arrancar can secrete a potent poison from it's glands." He then changes the immage. This time, It's boss blocking the attack with his shields. "It maintains the appearence of a Cockroach, but it's shell has great durability." He plays the entire video this time. "I wonder, What else it can do." He rubs his chin. "And who, These people are..." 

Mitchal, Xan and Isac arive on the scene. "That one teleports." He points to mitchal. "That one can bring figures to life." He then points to Isac. "This one.. Is a mystery." He rubs his chin.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 13, 2009)

Marco regained coniousness breifly and struggled up. 
"Eh? Still alive, no matter you shouldn't last much longer in your condition."
"As I said before, dieing is just another adventure we all take at some point."He formed a grin despite the pain coming from his chest. He couldn't help be wounder how he was even moving. Likly from pure will power alone he thought.
"Well... the stronger you get the better pleasure I have from killing you."He left Marco becoming cloaked and invisable.

"You seriously shouldn't fight him at your stage of development as a Shinigami, Marco."
"Eh?"He turned his attention to the creature and looked at it. "You can talk?"
"Of course, always could you just never listen."
"Umm... I never heard you speak until now and what would you know about my fighting abilitys."
The creature sat down and cleaned it's wings and stated, "Your spirit force is barely 150 compared to that Hollow it's relatively small. Besides without knowing my name you would never defeat a higher grade hollow without an ally."
"Your name? What is your name then."
The creature grumbled before saying, "It would be pointless telling you until you get stronger. Just as a matter of interest how the hell did you keep an spell active for so long and stop it from binding yourself?"
Marco looked up at the sky he fell onto his backside and took a deep breath. "It's nothing special really. I just casted the spell on myself and wear a special seal that prevents it from affecting me. Although it slowly drains my stranght."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2009)

The bloody and sore Luciela jumped back, she didn't like the looks of this one bit. That one the back seemed to be the leader, letting these two take care of the fighting for him. How much longer would it take for him to take action himself.Luciela had enough trouble with this damn beast alone. She turned to see how Maxi was doing, just in time to see a red light shine before an explosion took place, Maxi's cloak seemed even more tattered and was now even scorched, it was rare for the clown to have to go trough trouble like this after all he had even defeated that damn spider Hollow like she was nothing yet had managed to keep control over all four of the pack with almost no effort.

They were in over their head, If only Kuma and Soleada  were with them but those two were back at the camp, taking care of Oso.But would Maxi even retreat?

The clown Hollow was carefully observing his opponent, the strength increase was noticeable right away and Maxi had to try hard to keep himself from venting his anger on this gorilla that was giving him such a hard time.The white cloaked Hollow was taking fast breaths as his black fists tightly balled into a fist, and then it suddenly dawned upon him.

"I got a little carried way there I guess."He giggled while he loosed his joints up."I do my best work with a smile on my face, after all what good is an angry clown?"Now with that smile on his face, and an seemingly everlasting loud and maniacal laugh stretched out his arms and fingers as he started to dash around the place."I think the best way of handling handling you is by to go ape on you."

He didn't race towards Rahs in a straight path, instead he was running and jumping all over the place in an unpredictable pattern.Suddenly he was within Rahs range, the beasts attempted to batter him with one of those gigantic fists but the flexible Maxi just pushed off on that fist, jumping over it and doing a flip.In mid he used "Diezluna" ten small crescent shaped slashes scratched Rahs back, though his body was dense enough to take the attack without getting much damage.

Rahs countered with a backhanded smash but Maxi used both hands to catch that hit, the force causing Maxi's feet to slide trough the sand.With Rahs' hand in a grip like that Maxi leaned his head in, intending to take a bite out of the gigantic fist but Rahs didn't let that happen and that other fist of him smashed into Maxi causing the clown to fly away, though still laughing loudly, his excitement getting the upper hand now.After eating such a powerful Hollow he would surely become a Vastelorde.


He landed on his feet, skidding to a halt.It seemed that both of them now finally started fighting at full strength, though both having distinct ways of doing so.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

In this world, there are three realms. The human realm, This is earth as we know it. It holds all life on the planet. The second realm, is soul society. The third is the barren land of Hueco mundo. These realms are split up by a small space. This space can be ripped through by hollow. It can be made safe to pass by shinigami. But, It can also be used as a prison. Something to hold those who have done horrible crimes in the world of soulsociety. This, Is where Kento is being held. He's been trapped between the worlds. His crime, Hiding Boss B.Uggy and having possible connection to the criminal Aizen Souske.

Now, There are certain things in this world. Certain things that can make even the unfeeling universe laugh. Such as Kento, Being saved by a massive gilians foot, Who had had wondered into the wrong part of the world and is fleeing the Soul society. Only to be dragged into Hueco mundo, And nearly be devoured by Another gilian, by the name of Ssob. It is now, That kento sits on Ssob's foot, wondering Just how he is going to get out of this mess. Ssob, Being the massive creature he is now, Hardly even notices the tiny man and continues his argument with Kou. 

"I CAN TAKE CARE OF MYSELF!!" He shouts. "ohoho~ It gets cuter every time you say it." She comments. "NOT CUTE!!!" He argues once more. What was an argument of strength is now an argument over whether or not he is cute.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

_Some time ago..._
"Yeah sure I'll go with you guys," Kazuma tells Shin and his comrades. 

From a window of the Library Suzume watches as Kazuma meets with a group of Shinigami, three of whom she recognizes are from the 11th Division, those great intellects and scholars of the Gotei 13. This is a joke of course. She can't hear what they are saying but the conversation seems earnest and they all suddenly take off into the distance towards the outer walls of Seireitei. 

Suzume frowns, "Good luck Kazuma," she says quietly. Then she returns to a bible sized book on Shinigami anatomy that she had been reading. For the next fifteen minutes Suzume tries to focus on studying but her mind keeps wandering back to what Kazuma might be doing and she just stares blankly at the pages of dense text and diagrams.  He'll be fine she thinks, he's probably just doing some mundane task, yeah that's it. But something gnaws at her on the edge of her consciousness, just like that night that Garret had died. Even now she regrets not acting on her impulse back then and going to find him before he died. 

*BANG!* Suzume slams the book closed and stands up from her table with sudden swiftness, "I won't let it happen again!" she exclaims loudly. Several students in the Library cast queer glances at her. _"Hey isn't that the chick who's boyfriend got snuffed?" _ whispers a student. 

Five minutes later Suzume runs out of the front gates of the Academy with her Zanpakuto strapped to her back. She stops about several meters  in front of the gate and kneels down beside a tree. Suzume looks down at the ground and traces a circle into the dirt then she cuts the circle into four parts and writes the symbols for north, south, east and west into each part. The girl reaches into her robe pocket and takes out a folded piece of paper, written by Kazuma actually. If one were to read the note it would say in hastily written handwriting...

_Please help whats the answer to question 189?_ 

Suzume laughs as she remembers that incident. It was their first Kido test and Kazuma had stealthily slipped her the note from his seat behind her. For some reason he had always sat behind her in all the classes that they shared. Suzume can't really say why she kept the note all this time but she's thankful at this moment that she did. She places the note into the center of the circle and clasps her hands. Closing her eyes, she focuses her Spiritual energy into a link with the circle, then the note, and finally the environment around her. 

*"Guides of awakening, to the path of enlightenment, ignite awareness across the formless void, Bakudo 11: Wayfinder!"* 

Suddenly the lines of the circle glow with a blue light and Kazuma's note glows with intensity. A blue sphere of energy appears in the north quadrant of the circle and Suzume stretches her spiritual energy towards the energy sphere, forming a link with it. Suzume slowly points her head Northeast like a human divining rod and opens her eyes. She quickly takes the note and runs off into the distance as fast as her feet can carry her.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

*t*

"OOF!" Neku crashed into the back of Aika's prison. "Why do you keep throwing everyone in here." Xan questions. "There is no need to infrom you." Aika was bleeding above her left eye. Something Xan had never seen before. "What.. Happened..?" He questioned in a state of shock. "There is no need to inform you." She turned and walked off. "Guh." Neku shook his head and sat up. "Damn..."

A few minutes before-

"Alright." Neku smirked and activated his left arm. "Oh?" Aika smirked, Neku still didn't really have much of an idea how to use this one. But he'd find a way. "You will not defeat me." Aika adjusted her glasses. "I'm not aiming for defeat." He charged forward. "heh." She raised her hand. But Neku jumped into the air, behind him a white pillar extended to the cieling. 

"HAH!" He pulled his left arm back and threw a punch. WHAM!" He made contact with her chest and knocked her down. "W.whoa!" Mamamo's eyes widended. "Ah." Aika stood up and wiped the back of her skirt off. "I see, so this is how you wished to play it-" Neku closed his eyes and held his hand over them. He let out a deep breath. 

He felt the reatsu flowing through his body. He could feel it swelling into his arm. It soon began to light up, Strange Kanji formed circles around it. "GARAH!!!" He swiped his hand and released a blue lightning bolt. "WHAT!?" Aika leaned to the right, but was hit just above her left Eye. "HAHA!" Neku coughed, That move consumed a ton of energy.

"I see...." Aika's eye filled with rage. "Then. You shall be locked away as well!" she shouted and raised her right hand. "Huh?' Neku tilted his head as her hand formed a crushing fist. "GUAH!!!" He shouts in pain dropping to his knees. "MY CHEST!!" He screams in his mind. "It... It feels like it's going to explode!!!" Aika laughed as Neku grabbed his chest in pain. 

"This is the power of the supresser." She comments. "Now then. Let us take you downstairs with the others." 

Present time-

"So... How come you guys don't just teleport out of here?" Neku blinks. "I TOLD YOU!!!!!" Melisa smacked Mitchal over the head.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

"And it had to be my good arm too!" Kazuma snarls. He struggles to his feet and leans against a wall. The entire length of his forearm is severely burnt and blackened. The acidic blood of the hollow that he had dispatched had got onto his arm as he finished it off. Kazuma berates himself for not reacting quickly enough or not having the sense to figure that if the goddamn creature could spit acid then its blood might also have the same acidic properties. 

Thankfully the acid didn't burn all the way to the bone as he feared it might but to his horror he suspects that the blackened and inflamed area is slowly spreading up and down his arm ever so stealthily but he hopes that this is just a trick of his eyes. 

As Kazuma makes his way to find his other comrades, suddenly his wounded arm explodes with pain and he feels like someone is hacking it off with a blunt sword. Kazuma curses in pain and staggers to his knees, "I gotta find a medic or something now!" he exclaims. As Kazuma prepares to fire off a Kido spell into the air to try and get aid he doesn't see or sense a small reptilian creature with a skull like face slowly creeping up behind him. Its snake like tongue slithers back and forth and it opens its jaws wide as it prepares to bite into Kazuma's neck. 

Suddenly a lightning jolt hits Kazuma's brain as he senses a foreign presence behind him. He spins around and grabs for his sword but he realizes with horror that he won't be able to make it. The Reptilian Hollow bites at Kazuma's neck and blood spills all over the ground. Kazuma sits back in horror and clutches his neck but there's no wound. 

"Need some help Kazuma?" Suzume stands over him with her sword at her side, beside her lays the small Hollow, sliced cleanly in half. Within seconds it dissipates and purifies into the ether.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

Kazuma sits back on the ground and half grimaces and smiles at Suzume as he clutches his burnt right arm, "Boy are you a sight for sore eyes! I was just praying for a medic..." he exclaims with relief. Suzume sheathes her Sword behind her back and quickly kneels next to Kazuma. "Here let me see that," she says. She gently lifts up his arm and examines the wound closely, making several rapid fire evaluations in her mind in a spit second. 

"How did this happen? Was it a bite wound from a Hollow?" she asks Kazuma while still inspecting the wound. Kazuma shakes his head, "No the thing had some kind of acidic blood. When I went in to finish it off some of its blood splattered onto my arm," he tells her and suddenly he grimaces in pain again but doesn't scream, he refuses to scream like some weakling in front of her, "It feels like my entire arm is burning.....and I think that its spreading," he mutters grimly. 

Suzume nods and frowns slightly. "Is it that bad?" laughs Kazuma morbidly, as he notices her reaction. "No," she responds as she rolls up her sleeves and cracks her knuckles, "No its not that bad at all," this of course is a lie. Suzume suspects that this wound is more then it appears, and she worries that perhaps the Hollow had somehow transmitted some kind of poison into Kazuma's bloodstream....or maybe even something worse but she quickly closes off that option in her mind. 

"Just hold still and concentrate on making your flow of Reiatsu as calm and non resistant as possible. Also make sure no grimy Hollow sneaks up on me while I'm healing you...can you do that for me?" she asks him with a wink, Kazuma nods wordlessly. Suzume takes a deep breath and places the palms of both her hands an inch over the center of Kazuma's wound. 

She funnels her energy into the palms of her hands, forming a glowing aura and then presses her hands right onto the wound. Kazuma grunts in pain but holds still. Just like in training she thinks, now just channel your energy into the wound. Slowly her aura seeps like running water into the infected parts of the wound. Forming tiny tendrils of energy that radiate across his wounded arm. She can sense Kazuma's own energy, something is blocking it up, preventing it from doing its job and healing Kazuma's arm. Almost immediately she can sense something foreign in the wound that doesn't belong. It actively resists against her own aura. 

In her minds eye she sees them as decaying globs of black energy that feed off of Kazuma's own arm like parasites. Residual energy given off by the Hollows blood most likely. Suzume imagines converting her spiritual energy into microscopic lances and she hurls them at each little orb of negative energy. On the microscopic level a miniature war plays out in Kazuma's body as Suzume focuses every fiber of her energy into purifying each single fragment of poison into harmless matter. The task is immensely tiring and tedious but Suzume won't stop, she refuses to stop.

After five minutes of constant warfare between novice healer and Hollow poison, Suzume finally prevails. She has managed to fully clean and purify Kazuma's arm thus jumpstarting the healing process. Now Kazuma's own spirtual energy can do the rest of the work and heal the wound, but that's only half the battle. She felt something elusive within Kazuma's body that kept darting in and out of her reach. Like a game of cat and mouse, except at her current skill level she wasn't able to catch it. This worries her tremendously. 

Kazuma rotates his right arm experimentally and smiles at Suzume, "Wow it feels a lot better, you really are a genius Suzume, thanks," he tells her appreciatively. He stands up and dusts himself off, "Okay now I've gotta find the others." 

Suzume shakes her head and clasps his left shoulder, "Kazuma we need to get you to a skilled healer from the 4th right now. I was only able to..." but he quickly cuts her off, "Why do I need someone from the 4th when I have you?" he asks her. His hazel eyes are shrouded under his sunglasses and he grins at her, "C'mon I feel fine! After this mission is done I'll go see a healer I promise." 

"Alright but you're not fine!" Suzume replies harshly, "So if you want to be stubborn and go off in your current condition then I'm going with you," she says and not in an asking tone either. Kazuma nods knowing not to press the issue with her and they both set off to find the rest of his squadmates.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

WHAM! Ssob falls backward. Kento grips onto the Gilian's leg tight as he can. "Don't kill me!!" He shouts up to the beast, knowing it can't hear him. Which honestly is probably for the best. "guh." Ssob stands up, Before him is another arrancar that is attempting to evolve. "DOHOHOHOHOHOHO!" It laughs. "So, Still think you can handle it?" Kou teases. "CERO!!" Ssob opens his mouth and lets out a red blast of energy. 

However, The other hollow seemed to have anticipated it and released one of his own. The energies clash and form a powerful explosing that sends dust flying for miles. "Oh?" Kou blinked. Kento however covered his eyes trying to keep the massive wave of out. "ARA!" Ssob stood up and rushed forward, about as fast as a Gilian can move. "Don't underestimate me!" A fist flies out of the dust and slams into Ssob's stomach. "GUF!!" he stumbles back. 

"Still don't need my help~? Kou laughs. "Urgh.." The hollow infront of Ssob is a gilian. They are the same size, They have the same powers. His mask isn't even unique, It's just a flat nosed, little chin version of a normal gilian. So then why, WHY is Ssob being beaten this badly!? "GRAH!!!" The hollow screams throwing a right jab. "It's not enough!" the other gilian laughs, dodging to the left.

"ARA!" The turns and kicks at the other hollow but it grabs his foot and flips him into the air. "AHH!!!" Kento screams moving up higher onto Ssob's back. BAM! ssob crashes into the ground stomach first. He pulls himself up and turns around. In this fight between giants the one with greater power will win, Ssob will make sure that it is- He's cut off, A feather slices the other hollows arm. 

To a human, A wave of blood falls onto the ground. But for beasts this size, It was just a scratch. Ssob turns to see Kou's cloak wide open. "I can still form feathers from Reatsu." She teases. "I don't need your help!" CRACK! A fist slams into his face. He falls back, This hollow is angrier then ever. "DAMN IT!" He looks at Kou. "What is this!? We agreed to one on one!" She lets out a sigh. 

"Even as hollows men are idiots." She opens her mouth and charges a cero. "I CAN BLOCK IT!" The other hollow prepares his own. It's now an idea pops into Ssob's head. He can't block a cero if he's BLOCKING a cero! Maybe, He did need Kous help to Evolve. But right now living was number one on his list. the moment his enemy fires his Cero and Kou fires hers. Ssob releases a third Cero that travels on a direct path to the annoying bastard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

"Let me take a look at that wound again Kazuma!" asks Suzume. "Geez I'm fine Suzume I already told you!" he replies. They glide along the rooftops until they reach a more rural area full of wide pastures and in the distance is a forest. Together they both look intently for any sign of Kazuma's squadmates and while Suzume would like nothing more then to make sure that his comrades are safe, right now her priority is helping him, "Kazuma," she says but he ignores her and pulls ahead of her. 

_UGH! Why are men such stubborn idiots?!_ she asks herself inwardly, Garret was the same way. _That goddamn caveman attitude, "Me man you woman, stand back, I protect you uga uga!"_ 

"KAZUMA!" Suzume shouts and she stops at the edge of a woodland clearing. "WHAT?!" he shouts back. Suzume sighs and restrains her temper, _he's just concerned over his friends is all she thinks, so just let him vent if he needs to_. She points at his bandaged right arm, "Let me examine your wound again," she tells him.

Kazuma laughs and shakes his head, "Listen Suzume I know that you just want to help but I'm fine now that you fixed me up," he tells her and he swings his right arm back and forth, "I don't even feel any pain anymore, you see!" 

_If only I could show him somehow whats inside of him....what I think is hiding in his system working its devilish magic right now as I speak_ she thinks to herself, 

"Kazuma you may not feel anymore pain and that wound will heal but thats only on the surface, you need to see a proper healer who can...." but something encroaches on Suzume's awareness suddenly and she stops speaking. Kazuma also freezes up. 

"Do you feel that?" he asks her. Suzume nods, "Yeah..." and she draws her Zanpakuto from her back. Over a ridge in the distance a group of 12 Hollows shamble towards her and Kazuma groaning and snarling.....no not Hollows thinks Suzume as she feels her blood chill. They look like Hollows but they also look Human. Then a term pops into her mind...almost like zombies.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 13, 2009)

Dai was about to leave for class in the morning when his mother crept up from behind.
"Leaving so soon?" she whispered.
Dai jumped and grabbed his heart and turned around.
"God dammit!  You nearly gave me a heart attack."
"Hmmm, I guess your father _was_ right."
"Well, I got to leave or else I'm going to be late."  He turned around and went for the doorknob when he suddenly stopped.  "Wait.... what exactly was dad "right" about?"
"Oh, ever since he heard about the incident at school, he's been worried about your focus."
"Seeing dozens of dead bodies does that to you..."
"Regardless, he suggested a way that would get you back to your normal self.  Also, It'll probably help you focus your Quincy abilities as well."
"Oh god, what have you done."
"Your father signed you up for the Kendo Club!"
"...."
"Back when he was your age, he was part of the Kendo Club at his school.  He says that it does wonders for your self-confidence and I couldn't agree more."
"But-"
She then gave him an evil glare.
"And if you skip it, I will have to train you personally."
"See you after club."
"That's my boy."
He shut the door and left.

Later, Dai was able to see his school in the distance.  Ever since the incident with murders, people have been looking at him differently.  Teachers were 'nicer' and students stared and whispered.  He hasn't really spoken to anyone outside of his family and the police about the incident.

However, today was going to be different.  As he entered the gates, he received the same gentle greetings he had been getting since the incident.  But this time, a dark haired brown eyed girl with glasses came up right to him, face to face.
"Hi."
Dai stopped where he was and stood completely still.  Rather than answer like a normal person, he for some reason treated the situation as if he had come face to face with a bear.
"You're one of the guys that went up against that crazed gunman, right?"
He began sweating profusely and started becoming dizzy.
"You're Dai, right?  I'm Kana, from the class next door to yours."
She put out her hand for a handshake.  Dai stared at it, as if it were some alien object.  At that moment, the bell rang, and the students around began making their way to class.
"Ah, dammit.  Well, I gotta head to class.  See you later."
She smiled and walked off and waved before going inside.  Dai remained standing there, paralyzed at the events that just took place.  A hand was then placed on his shoulder.
"You're going to be late, Mr. Ono."
Suddenly, he snaps back into reality and turns to the man.  Its Mr. Williams.  What a douche.
"Yea, Ok..."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

"I'M OUT!" Mitchal shouts from the otherside of the barrier. "Yes. Yes. Very good." Melisa comments. "NOW GET US OUT!" she screams. "RIGHT!!!" he screamed back, Popping into the barrier and bringing them out. "THAT BITCH IS GONNA PAY!!!!" Melisa explodes in anger and her body transforms. "COME ON!!" Mitchal and Xan nod. "HELL NO!" Neku protests. "THAT WOMEN IS CRAZY!" 

He sat down and folded his arms. "LIKE HELL I'M DOING THAT AGAIN!" he pointed to his chest. "REMOVE IT NOW!" Melisa blinked. "The supresser becomes a spirit object incapable of being removed once placed inside." she blinks. "DAWHA!?" Neku's jaw drops. "BUT!!!" Melisa blinked again. "Your only choice is to gain more spirit pressure then it can handle and destroy it from the inside."

"How much is that?" Neku asked, Melisa just held up five fingers. "Ah? five what?" He asked. "No, Five hundred units." She responds. "Currently, You're at, a little over 150 units." BAM! Neku fell to the ground. "HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GET MY SPIRIT THAT HIGH!?" He shouts. "I dunno. You were at 100 when you got here. How'd you go up that much?" She asked. "Ah? Uh? Uhm.." He rubbed his chin. "Training?" 

FWAM! Melisa punched his face and used him as a means to shatter the barrier Aika made. "EXACTLY!!" she exclaims. "You really like him don't you boss?" Xan sweats while adjusting his glasses. "S..Shut up!" She blushed. "For once.. I want to attact a girl... who heals my wounds..." Neku raises an arm into the air.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2009)

Brikan VS Dio

The two had started their sparring session, both using without an ability simply because Dio still hadn't gotten any closer to actually awakening it.The two were duking it out with their fists, or better said Brikan kept flicking Dio away after the young boy punched Brikan.Bikan's muscles seemed to be made out of steel, every hit doing little to no damage to Brikan."Come on, my grandma hits harder then that kid!"

How was he ever going to surpass his father, though this man man seemed almost supernaturally strong he was just sure that his father was even stronger then this.Even as a kid his father had been that immovable wall would crush anyone that tried to pass him and here Dio was.....Being flicked all over the room by this cheap imitation of his dad.

His attention kept being drawn to his ring, almost as if the answer to his problem was located there.He balled his right fist and went in for another strike, but it was easily caught by Brikan, though Brikan noticed that Dio's reiatsu started to build up in his right hand.Dio let out a frustrated scream while trying to get his fist loose and it happaned then, his power awakened with a bright flash.Brikan let go and jumped back but then suddenly saw something blitz towards him and he tried to punch it away.

He succeeded, the sphere flying away from him but the impact hurt his fist and he shook it briefly."That's his ability huh?"The light started to fade and he could just see Dio catch the sphere as if it was a football.

The  clear sphere had a symbol inside of it, a circle with crosshairs in it and Dio noticed right away that one of the seven diamonds in his ring was missing.
He could feel the sphere was bursting with power and wanted be let loose, the moment his fingers let go of the sphere it floated and started spinning rapidly.As it was spinning it followed to where ever his right hand went, almost as if an invisible rope was dragging it along keeping it a few inches away from his palm.

"Time out is over!"He pushed it off towards Brikan, the sphere following his command, but Dio could feel it's spin slowing down but the speed at which the Sphere blasted towards Brikan remained the same.Brikan activated his ability, 5 fists manifested themselves and one crashed into the sphere. A loud crash was heard and Dio's sphere returned again.Back in front of his palm and it was then the five fists flew towards Dio and Dio dashed towards Brikan.

His natural speed and experience with dodging allowed him to evade most of the assault and his sphere made contact with one of the fists, it froze for a moment and then suddenly it started to spin rapidly before being knocked away and into a wall.Though at the same time two fists connected with Dio and knocked him back.

"Time out again?"Brikan chuckled as Dio attempted to get back to his feet again, the sphere started shrinking and settled in the ring as a diamond once more."No, time for the second quarter."Dio focused his Reaitsu once more and now another diamond jumped out and grew into a sphere with a crescent symbol inside of it. It started drawing Reiatsu towards it and then formed a white energy blade with the sphere taking place as a guard.

Dio took the zweihander style blade into his hands and prepared for another go.

With Kaon and Sakurako

These two were the first to respond to the kido flare, they were just in time to see one of the students getting killed as he was being swarmed by tall and identical looking Hollow zombies.In the center of them was something that resembled a Garganta, a tear in the SS reality leading to a dark in between world.But the portal was the something that would have to wait.

Countless of Hollows were heading their way and the two released. "Hanpatsu, GiaKen!""Nottori,SeishinJakku"
Kaon's blade exploded and out of the smoke came a sword that had a chainsaw like blade, there was a seperate handle on the guard and as soon as he pulled back on it the chainsaw fired up, the blade started cutting a path trough the Hollows with great ease.

Sakurako blade stayed relatively the same but four purple translucent wires came out from the bottom of the handle and at the end of the wires were small two pronged stingers attached.They shot out and lengthened before embedding themselves in one Hollow each and they quickly started killing themselves, weak minded beasts like this wouldn't even be able to resist fighting their survival instinct when she used her release on then.

This would take a while though, they weren't strong but large in numbers.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

Japan, Somehow the quincy ended up here. So, The people he searches for must be here. Josef lets out a sigh. Two years and still nothing. He was just glad that this town had cheap housing. Everywhere else was far to expensive for the odd jobs he does to live. The quincy looks around and adjusts his black clothing. "Now then." He looks at the cross around his wrist. "There's a hollow near by."

With Neku-
The four escapees rush up the steps towards the training area. Brikan and Dio were still duking it out. Fatty and Mamamo were watching. Aika was sitting in a corner fuming over the scratch Neku inflicted on her. "MOVE IT!!!" BOOM! the door explodes, Mitchal, Melisa, Xan and Neku floor into the room and past Dio and Brikan. "TAKE THIS!!" Melisa's reatsu explodes, inside her supresser shatters.

FWAM!!! her first slams into Aika sending her through the wall. "NOW I'LL LOCK YOU UP TILL YOU BEHAVE!" she jumps down towards the ground. "She's really scary." Neku sweatdrops. "Y..Yeah..." Xan nods.


----------



## Serp (Feb 13, 2009)

Nagi trying to hold of these beasts, it was tough and his damaged equipment was hindering him. He ripped of his face mask, the piece of cloth that covered his mouth. He sharp teeth revealed and glinting in the low light. The air saturated with their foul blood, Nagi could taste it in the atmosphere and anger swelled inside of him. 

"Argh!" He jumped and slammed his Zanpaktou into the nearest hollow, and before removing him, was busy slamming the next on with his blade, making a shish-kebab of the hollows. The 2 hollows on his blade thrashed about, the closest one almost making contact, before Nagi's leather bound hand came up to block it. The claw of the hollow sunk in through the leather and no more. 

Nagi's eyes were red and focused, mush like when he charged after a hollow with hunger, but this time it was more calm and controlled. He raised his gloved hand and formed a fist and punched the hollow dead set in the center of is head, the mask cracked and shards flew around as well as the back of his head hitting the front of the other, smashing his mask. The hollows stopped thrashing and Nagi removed his blade swiftly and reentered it his time in their heads. 

After Nagi was finished there was at least 3 more hollows left, he turned to them and glared, his sword glinting in the light. His full mouth of fangs showing in a grin dripping of so much Malice the hollow looked innocent. But then Nagi saw it a flare that lit up the sky, he turned and looked towards it origin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

A dozen of these zombie like Hollows slowly make their way towards Kazuma ans Suzume from a over a nearby ridge and as they draw closer their groaning and growling increases. Suddenly their movements quicken towards the two Shinigami as if they are attracted to them. 

"There hasn't been a massive Hollow incursion into Soul Society like this since the war with Aizen ended, its unbelievable!" she exclaims. 

Suzume stands her ground and takes a defensive position swinging her Zanpakuto, a curved Tachi sword, from side to side but something about these creatures makes her feel uneasy. They don't appear to be fully like Hollows and even stranger they seem to move in a coordinated effort, almost like a hive mind "These things obviously aren't normal Hollows," she says, "Just what the heck was your squad assigned to handle anyway?" she asks Kazuma. 

"I don't know really, Shin and his superiors said that there had been some disturbances in this area and we were told to investigate but beyond that I'm as much in the dark as you are," Kazuma responds. He can now smell the foul stench of the creatures as they start breaking into a run towards them.

Kazuma grimly places himself in between the Hollow creatures and Suzume, "Run and get help, I'll hold them off!" he shouts. Suzume glares at Kazuma, "Oh no don't play macho hero with me now!" she replies and places herself beside Kazuma. 

Before Kazuma can even protest the dozen Hollows reach close range, snarling and gnashing their teeth. "LET'S COMBINE HADO SPELLS!" Suzume yells and she points her right hand at the monsters. 

"WHICH ONE?!" asks Kazuma. Stupid question since he only knows one hado spell well enough to perform in battle like this.  

"Good ole number one!" responds Suzume. Kazuma raises his bandaged right hand alongside Suzume's and they recite the incantation in unison. The Hollow monsters are almost literally close enough to touch them at this point. 

*"Starlit leaves blow apart, allow this divine wind passage. Hado One: Thrust!" * Their combined Kido energy hits the monsters almost point blank range and they hurls backwards as if hit by a freight train. Eight of the zombie like creatures are blasted off their feet and land several meters away in tangled clump, while four stagger backwards slightly off balance but regain their footing and charge with mindless ferocity. 

Kazuma is already one step ahead and appears in front of one of the Zombies and slashes at its neck meaning to behead him but the monster ducks with amazing speed and stabs its claws at his midsection. Suddenly Suzume appears at his side and stabs at the creature, impaling it in the chest. "DUCK!" hollers Kazuma and Suzume crouches instinctively as his Sword sails over her head and beheads the monster. 

Two more Hollows charge at them from their left side. "TEAMWORK!" shouts Suzume. She points her right and middle index finger at the left Hollow's legs, *"Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death. Bakudo One: Restraint!"*

Suddenly the monsters legs contort and it trips to the floor under a state of semi paralysis. Both Kazuma and Suzume engage the right Hollow together, slashing and stabbing in unison. Kazuma cuts off its left arm with a vertical upwards stroke while Suzume stabs it square in its skull like mask. The monster shrieks in fury and Kazuma kicks it away just as the other paralyzed Hollow breaks out of Suzume's binding. 

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHH!!!"* snarl the eight Hollows who were blasted off their feet by the Hado spell. They are now back on their feet and run towards Suzume and Kazuma like a pack of ravenous wolves. 

"We can't keep this up for long...or at least I can't!" Suzume pants. Using so much Kido combined with her earlier efforts of healing Kazuma has taxed her stamina. 

"I'll die before I let them hurt you!" Kazuma declares. Suzume rolls her eyes and sighs, "That's sweet Kazuma, stupid but sweet," and they both engage the ravenous horde.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "My captain's very scary," she managed weakly. "Well..." Akira let out a sigh. "She's not so bad really." He rubbed the back of his head. "Oh?" Masa pointed at Akira, Then moved her finger to Erin then back and forth. "YOU TWO ARE LIKE THIS!?!?" She holds up a pinky. "what?" Akira blinks. "BOYFRIEND AND GIRLFRIEND!!!" they shout.



"Ahahahaha," Erin scratched the back of her head at the accusations. She was almost willing to bet that Isis encouraged interaction between 13th females and 4th males to rile up a rivalry between them. It's the sort of thing she'd do.

"It's not like that, really," she tried to placate the irate Masa, "Akira and I are just good friends. Honest. Besides, I'm not sure whether he's capable of being a boyfriend to anyone yet, I mean, look at this."

Erin suddenly jumped at Akira, wrapping her arms around him in a swinging glomp and delivering a friendly noogie to the top of his skull. "See?" she demonstrated, not without her own enjoyment, "He freezes up whenever someone hugs him." Erin smiled deviously, ready to try and break Akira of this habit. "You should try it," she tells Masa to Akira's great horror.



InfIchi said:


> With Isac-
> "I can hunt them," Alan's smile was wide, and with a turn, he vanished down the staircase. "Come, new friend," he called happily up to Isac. Selia gave Isac a very hateful stare for putting her brother into a state, vanished into her room and slammed her door, locking it after her. Isac blinked, He didn't mean to cause so much trouble.  "PLEASE BOTH OF YOU WAIT!!!!" He shouted. He didn't want to cause trouble... He just wanted to go back home... or to the joutei, but home was what he really wanted.



Selia was distressed. Her parents were so often working out of town that she, running this shop alone and attending school, had almost too many duties. Adding the task of keeping her brother alive was just too much. She had to be capable of something to stop him from this-self destructive behavior.

"He~llo!" Alan, in the best of moods, called up the stairs to Isac, "Shall we go on?"



InfIchi said:


> With Kama/Unohana-
> 
> "Greetings Isis." Kama speaks before Isis fully arrived. "Oh?" she smirked. "How did you know i was here?" Unohana was working intently on healing Boss's wounds. "Same way i know other things." He said, in a manner that sort of answers her question but ultimately doesn't. "This creature is rather facinating." Kama turns to a large monitor. On it is the battle between Boss and Soh/Sah. "You see this."
> 
> ...



"Humans with Spiritual Powers," Isis rubbed her chin thoughtfully, "It's been a while since we've seen them. Heh," Isis smiled deviously, "Maybe they'll come to Soul Society like the last group did. Spice things up a little."

"You shouldn't wish for trouble like that, Isis," Kama grumbled, "If it comes true we'll have more problems than we know what to do with."

"Aaaaah, don't worry about it," Isis waved it off, "The last time they came was to save someone's life. Who would this group come for? The Arrancar? I highly doubt it."

"People can build the bridge of friendship in the oddest of places," Unohana had both Kama and Isis's attention, she was respected to the utmost by them both. "It would not be impossible for them to choose to come after this one."

Isis rubbed her head in annoyance. "Hmmmm, maybe we should just continue on as we are. Let's not bait the fates by talking about this."

"If it happens, I'm blaming you," Kama quickly put out.

"I'll buy you a new jug of good Sake," Isis responds. Kama smiles and accepts the deal.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> The bloody and sore Luciela jumped back, she didn't like the looks of this one bit. That one the back seemed to be the leader, letting these two take care of the fighting for him. How much longer would it take for him to take action himself.Luciela had enough trouble with this damn beast alone. She turned to see how Maxi was doing, just in time to see a red light shine before an explosion took place, Maxi's cloak seemed even more tattered and was now even scorched, it was rare for the clown to have to go trough trouble like this after all he had even defeated that damn spider Hollow like she was nothing yet had managed to keep control over all four of the pack with almost no effort.
> 
> They were in over their head, If only Kuma and Soleada  were with them but those two were back at the camp, taking care of Oso.But would Maxi even retreat?
> 
> ...



Rahs's swings were thunderous, carrying a shockwave of sand behind each, but Maxi's agility was something else, he dodged in all directions, wavering like a candle's flame, but refusing to go out.

Rahs's inner self was pulling at the reins of his power, trying to get Surge Runner active, but it just wasn't happening. The Reiatsu of his opponent was overwhelming his self control.

Spikes of the Adjuchas's cloak burst from the ground, but Rahs cut them away with a swing of his fist, electric Reiatsu and sand following behind it. Maxi burst through the sand, swinging with a blade that had formed from his cloak. The heavy armour on Rahs's arms met the blade and he blocked, took a step back and blocked again, holding off against the frenzied attacking style of his foe.

Maxi leaped back, his cloak spiralling around him to form a lance, and then charged Rahs. In a counter, Rahs built up his full strength into his right fist, just as his opponent was channeling all its Reiatsu into its cloak-lance, and swung it forward.

The clash would be the deciding blow, the one who overpowered the other here would deal damage that would cause mortal wounds. This battle would end. Now.

So it did.

One foot pinning Rahs's fully powered fist to the ground, another holding back the point of Maxi's lance, so much strength behind it that the weapon could not penetrate, Nire Slathe stood wedged between the two.

"I think that's enough of that," he commented. Rahs's Tempest Flare melted away as Nire's full power was unleashed, shattering all the strength he had built up.

Fifty or so metres away, Scarlet hit the ground, coughing at the pressure that even reached her out here. Luciela was in no better shape, this strength was something she had never felt before.

Maxi stared, on his knees with cloak flattened out around him, at the figure standing tall before him. The swell of Reiatsu was what he wanted most, that power, it was everything he could dream of achieving. But it was still only Adjuchas. Within the innermost of his mind, he felt the taste of a Vasto Lorde's power. And he desired it more than anything.

"We'll be taking our leave now," Nire's Reiatsu field cut off, a moment later he and Rahs vanished, and one instant more passed before Scarlet too disappeared.

It was time to go home.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

Kazuma and Suzume stand back to back as they are surrounded by the Zombie Hollows. They are both covered in blood (some of it their own) and grime and are near their limits. Where originally there were 12 Hollows against them now there are 6 but both Shinigami are not even at half of their full capacity. 

"Heh....so whats the count, five for me and one for you?" he asks her teasingly as he eyes the Hollows on his end, his sunglasses are smeared with sweat. Suzume chuckles, "Hah! Dream on more like 4 for me and three for you," This count is more accurate actually.  

The Hollows utter an inhuman roar in unison and charge in at the same time. Kazuma bends his knees and arches his back forward causing Suzume's back to lean backwards against his. 

"KAZUMA WHAT ARE YOU...." but before she can finish Kazuma spins forward like a pin wheel and launches Suzume into the air, "DOOOOOING!" she yells. Kazuma funnels as much spare Reiatsu that he can spare into the soles of his feet like a rocket booster and blasts off the ground into the air but suddenly one of the Hollows darts out its clawed hand and grabs Kazuma by the foot. 

"KAZUMA!!!!" yells Suzume in horror as she lands several meters away from the pack, unable to help.

It pulls Kazuma back in towards the group of Hollows. "I'm not going to be your fucking lunch today!" he shouts at the horde and slashes downward slicing the Hollows arm off. Kazuma kicks his right leg off of the Hollows face and backflips away, landing unceremoniously on his rear end. *WHAM!* Suzume suddenly punches Kazuma in the left shoulder, "DON'T EVER SCARE ME LIKE THAT AGAIN!!" she shouts at him.

"I didn't know that you cared..." mumbles Kazuma, "Geez you hit hard," he says while rubbing his left shoulder.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

Erin suddenly jumped at Akira, wrapping her arms around him in a swinging glomp and delivering a friendly noogie to the top of his skull. "See?" she demonstrated, not without her own enjoyment, "He freezes up whenever someone hugs him." Erin smiled deviously, ready to try and break Akira of this habit. "You should try it," she tells Masa to Akira's great horror.

"AH!? HUGGING COMPITITION!!!" Meeko had come back at the right time, Jumping forward and glomping Akira. "T..the..World.. Is ending.." Akira thinks to himself, He's completely frozen due to his shyness. "I brought back two injured people!" She smiled. Two fourth division members stood behind her, greatly beaten. "Uh.. i thought we had no new inured." Masa blinked. 

"Yeah, The injured were all being taken care of by the rest of the division." Kanda blinked. "I HAD TO IMPROVISE~" Meeko cheered proudly. "SHE BEAT US UP!!!!" They two division members cried out. "Oh~ Hush." she held up a finger towards them, Akira still pressed into her. "It's not as if your dying." Akira just gasped for air, He had nothing else he could do at the moment.

With Isac-
"He~llo!" Alan, in the best of moods, called up the stairs to Isac, "Shall we go on?" Isac shook his head. "I agree with you, But i can't condone fighting to your death for it." He commented. "There are reasons to do such things. But just because they are there is not the reason!" He let out a sigh. "I have my own reason for risking my life to defeat these things... I need to become stronger.. Strong enough to break into the soul society and take my friend back!!"

With Kama-
Isis rubbed her head in annoyance. "Hmmmm, maybe we should just continue on as we are. Let's not bait the fates by talking about this.""If it happens, I'm blaming you," Kama quickly put out."I'll buy you a new jug of good Sake," Isis responds. Kama smiles and accepts the deal. "I will greatly enjoy the jug." He comments before turning back to the footage. "Hmm." He thinks. "They were willing to go so far..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

Alan waved off Isac's worries good-naturedly. "Nonsense, look I'm fine. And even if you're working for strength, it still pays to have two people working together. Come, let us be off."

Alan opened the door to the 24hr shop, closed for quite a few hours already, and wandered out into the city, looking this way and that for a sign of Hollow.

"Ah!" he pointed off to a nearby building, "Off we go!"

~~~

"Ara," Erin stood up, leaving Akira in Meeko's clutches. "Sacrificing yourself for our training," in mock horror, Erin put a hand to her head, Your loss will never be forgotten," she lamented the, obviously too far gone, 4th Division members. Kai and Kanda both laughed at Erin's performance. Meeko was a little too busy trying to nuzzle Akira's cheek.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

SLAP! Isac facepalmed. This, Alan character was rather annoying. But somehow he reminded himself of Neku.. Which is probably a bad thing considering the predicament that Neku got the two of them into. Isac sighed and looked at the bedroom door. He decided to try and comfort the girl, knocking on the door. But he gets no answer, she's obviously upset. 

"Your brother.. Just wants to protect the town. But, He's an idiot, obviously. Idiots have the problem of never knowing when to stop. You'll never be able to reason with them, you can't talk them out of their choices. The only thing you can do is support them and fight by their side." He lets out a sigh. "Should he die, He dies knowing he made a difference. That is what idiots want." He turned away and decided to follow the idiot.

With Akira-

"WHAT SACRIFICE!? SHE JUST CAME AROUND THE CORNER AND BEAT US UP!!!!!!" They shout pointing at Meeko. "Oh~ I did not~" She pouted. Akira was still struggling for air. "Oi. Meeko, He'll die." Kanda pointed out. "AH!? DON'T DIE!!!" Meeko started pounding on Akira's chest trying to imatate CPR. "He.. He's not drowning." Masa blinked. "How did she even get to fifth seat." Kai facepalms.

With Josef-

He landed on the ground and looked around for a hollow. "I sense one near here." He thought to himself. "But i can't find it." He turned a corner. "There should be something around here...." Bzzt! He felt an energy. Not a hollow, It was.. Quincy!? Yes! a quincy energy! Perhaps his mother or father!? it was worth checking out, and it was quite near! "Time to run!" He rushed off towards the energy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

Kazuma beheads a Hollow that tries to catch by surprise from the rear. He ducks down as the Hollow stabs at him and he rolls backwards under the creature and stabs upwards, his sword goes straight through the creatures chin right into the top of its skull. It spasms violently and Kazuma kicks it away as he jumps to a standing position.

Only five left he thinks wearily, "AGH!!" he screams in pain as a Hollow appears out of nowhere and slashes his right bandaged arm. Kazuma slides backwards defensively as the Hollow presses in towards him followed by two more.   

Meanwhile two Hollows press back an exhausted Suzume as she defends ferociously with her sword. The girl has no more energy left to utilize Kido and she's just running on pure grit and determination. Somehow the Hollows had adapted to their strategy of teamwork. Whereas a single one of these creatures is pretty dumb and mindless, together they are far more dangerous moving in unison with each other. 

*Blam!* One of the Hollows spins around and kicks Suzume in the midsection with tremendous force. She tumbles to the ground with a thud and the Hollows move in for the kill. "SUZUME!!!" yells Kazuma at the top of his lungs. He barrels into the Hollows from behind and tackles them over like bowling pins. Then he rolls over their backs and scoops up Suzume one handed. His injured right arm holds his sword at his side and he runs flat out. 

"Change of plans!" he exclaims as he hikes her over his left shoulder and runs off into the nearby forest. Suzume becomes red faced with fury as Kazuma carries her away as if she's some helpless maiden, she almost finds it insulting "Let me down I had it handled!" she yells. 

Kazuma darts into the tree line of the forest pursued closely by the Hollow creatures, "Okay I'll put you down if you promise not to punch me because you think that I'm being a macho pig!" he says. "Of course!" replies Suzume. Kazuma stops in his tracks and lowers Suzume to her feet. *WHAM!* She slaps him in the face almost knocking away his sunglasses, "OI! You promised!" he yells at her.

"That wasn't a punch it was a slap!" she replies smartly. When the Hollows growls echo near them they set off into a sprint again.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

"Ahahahaha, you almost got me."

Alan smiled, the Hollow that had nearly pinned him to the ground disintegrating. Looking back, he saw another one jump at him.

"Look out~ Alan-kun!" he announced in a less than worried voice.

~~~

Erin walked over to one of the injured members, already emitting her Reiatsu, and placed her palms against his chest.

"Okay," she spoke out loud, as much to show everyone else she knew what she was doing as she was to herself, "Use the force of my Reiatsu at the point where my hands meet the person I'm healing. Push the Reiatsu through the skin and pull it back, until you have a wave-like rhythm. One you build up enough strength, flow it throughout the body."

Erin's hands glowed green, and she began to feel as if she was in synchronization with the person she was healing. "At the points of injury, there is damage to the Reiatsu of the body." A slight hiss of steam emerged from the bruises, which began to go down a little. "By pushing and pulling at the damage to get my Reiatsu through it, I can push it back into shape and let it set."

Eventually Erin broke the connection and stepped back, noting that while all the bruises hadn't vanished, they did look less painful.

"That's tiring," she wiped the sweat off her brow.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahahahaha, you almost got me."Alan smiled, the Hollow that had nearly pinned him to the ground disintegrating. Looking back, he saw another one jump at Alan."Look out~ Alan-kun!" he announced in a less than worried voice. Isac facepalmed. "Why are you talking in the third person!!" he shouted, rushing forward and slashing down the hollows arm, severing it. "It's not funny!"

"GRAAH!!!" Three more hollows showed up. "What's wrong with this world..." He looked around. "There's so many damn many!" He couldn't handle this fighting much more, he's had to take out five hollow, Alans gotten up to about ten. "DID SOMEONE USE HOLLOW BAIT!?" He slashed a few more times taking out the hollow.

"HAHA!" alan jumped up. "DON'T FEAR WE CAN HANDLE IT!" WHACK! a tail slapped him over the head, But Alan stood up, Bleeding fron his forehead. "HAHA!!" WHAM! Isac slapped his forehead. This guy was a complete idiot and he could fully understand his sisters feelings. This guy was going to get himself killed.

"CRAP!" The hollows jumped towards the two. But Isac doesn't have energy to swing his blade. "Micro Arrow." A black arrow flies forward, haults for a few moments then explodes into a hundred small arrows impailing the three hollows. "GUAH!!!" they scream out in pain. "W..Wha..?

With Akira-

He walked over to the second injured shinigami. He took a deep breathe and held up his hand. He closed his eyes, Focused the reatsu into his hand. It began to glow green. He placed his hand on the Shinigami's chest and felt the blockage in his system. Once more, he uses his own style of healing. His spirit flowing violently out of his hand into the shinigami's body. 

He can sense the blockage, His only goal is to eliminate what's cuasing the pain. BAM! His reatsu rams the clog, BAM! it rams it again. The violent dance resembling an anti body attaking forign cells continues. He breaks throught he first block, The second the third. He forces his reatsu to flow through the mans system until the wounds on his body his and begint o dissapear. 

"He's healed." Akira comments. His reatsu fades from his hand and he steps away. The man's bruising has gone down slightly. And he doesn't look like he's in anymore pain. He agrees with Erin, it was very tiring..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

"What the hell was that, Nire? Why'd you interrupt us?"

"Because you would have died," Nire responded to Rahs, not blinking an eyelid as Rahs stormed around in a rage. "If he was just going to eat a piece of you, I would have let him, but I'm not letting you die on my watch."

"Eat a piece of me?" Rahs yelled, "I'd rather die! How can you be so petty that you'd rather see every Adjuchas stop their evolution, rather than surpass you?"

"It has nothing to do with pettiness," Nire replied angrily, "I have my reasons for advising you to stop at this stage, and if you were smart, you would not need to question them."

"I can't believe you," Rahs would not let this pass, "What sort of Hollow interrupts a battle like that? Just take off your mask and become an Arrancar already, I'll fill your gap."

Rahs had stepped on a nerve, and Nire's full weight pushed the gorilla Hollow into the ground. When Nire let up, Rahs no longer was willing to complain.

"I was lucky," Scarlet said in the quietness, "Too lucky. I can't believe I escaped that with my evolution in tact. I need to get stronger."

"We all do," Rahs agreed, "Never to face an opponent that dangerous again. And you won't stop us, either, Nire."

"Do what you want," Nire waved his hand in annoyance, "You'll see the truth eventually."

~~~

A Hollow, which had been hidden before, jumped out of the darkness at the new arrival. Before he could react, a loud whistle sounded out, and another arrow sliced through the air and pierced the Hollow through the eye, causing it to fall and disintegrate.

Selia stared at the black clad man, even while aiming her bow at Alan.

"Alan I swear," she admonished her brother, "You try this one more time, I'll shoot you myself."

"Hooray," Alan seemed to be delirious, maybe he had gone crazy, "It's a Quincy Party. Hollows everywhere should fear us!"

~~~

Erin stepped back, flexing her muscles. "It's not perfect," she commented, "But I think I've got the basics. I could heal someone now, it's just practise I have left to work on. And more than that."

Erin spread her arms out wide, before turning in a circle. Trails of Reiatsu left her fingertips, winding around her. When she had completed the 360 degree turn, she brought her hands together with a loud clap, and the Reiatsu strings flared with power. For a brief few seconds, Erin's strength seemed to grow intensely, before returning to her usual base.

"Phew," Erin hit the ground, breathing heavily, "That takes a lot out of me. But these healing techniques, they're perfect for developing Hoho control. It worked almost better than expected."

"That. Was. AWESOME!"

Kanda tackled Erin, knocking her off balance. "Show me how to do that. Show me show me!"

Erin gasped as the Fourth Division Shinigami began to poke her relentlessly. "Let me get up," she cried between gasps of laughter, "I'll show you, I'll show you."

The technique Erin had just developed, one for amplifying Reiatsu flow, was like the human equivalent of adrenaline. It would serve her well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2009)

The five zombie like Hollows stalk the forest, they say nothing but move in seamless coordination with each other. They growl occasionally towards each one another but who can really say if their utterances mean anything. 

Suddenly one of the Hollows stops under a large elm tree with many overhanging tree branches. It nods its head around and sniffs the air, "Grooooow!" it howls. His mates growl in response and fan out like grizzly phantoms. 

As the Hollow that had first noticed something stands still under the tree, it sniffs the air again. After a few minutes of just standing there it suddenly jerks its head and runs off. 

Ironically if the Hollow had decided to climb the tree all the way to the top he would have found his quarry. Up at the two highest hanging branches of the tree, Kazuma and Suzume lay flat against the branches. Both as quiet as quiet can be. When they both feel the Hollow exit out of range suddenly Suzume exhales sharply, "Whew! That was close..." she whispers. 

Kazuma nods, "Thank the King that I learned to suppress my Reiatsu during training," he murmurs. Suzume smirks playfully at him, "Don't get so high on yourself, I almost felt your energy level spike suddenly. It was subtle but detectable to someone with the skill to sense it....I got worried there for a second actually," she replies.

Kazuma shrugs as he leans his head up and scans the forest warily, "Yeah well not all of us can be perfect at everything...that kind of thing gets annoying really," he tells her teasingly. Suzume chuckles, "Well excuuuse me," she retorts, "So whats the plan?" she asks him.

"Well honestly I was hoping that Shin and the others would have shown themselves by this point or shot off some kind of warning. I'd like to blast an alert into the sky myself but with those things out there they'd just find us that much quicker," Kazuma rubs his bandaged right arm that now bleeds crimson from several spots plus a deep gash wound.  

Suzume crouches next to Kazuma and examines his newly injured arm, "Here let me try and close that wound up," Suzume offers and even though she barely has the energy to stand herself, Suzume doesn't care. True healers always put their charges ahead of themselves. Kazuma quickly brushes her off however and gives her a serious look, "No! Save your energy. If you collapse from exhaustion I don't want to lug you around the forest with those things out there." He really wants to say that he'd rather kill himself if she were hurt or god forbid even worse on his account but he keeps this to himself. 

They both leap down to the forest floor without making so much as an audible footfall, at all times suppressing their Reiatsu from these Hollows which seem to track spiritual energy like bloodhounds. "Let's move..." he says quietly and they both creep silently away.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 14, 2009)

"S*it..."Marco said and kelled over gripping his robe where the wound was.
"You seriously shouldn't fight him..."The creature muttered.
"Not like I could move damn it, what the hell are you anyway?"Marco stated.
"Isn't it obverious?"
Marco looked clueless at him and pushed up his glasses with his free hand while putting pressure on the wound to try and prevent him from losing any more blood.
"A dragon, and your avatar..."
"Dragon eh? Avatar thats not possible I never was given my Zapukto. Anyway, that wound of yours is causing hell in your body, you best retreat to somewhere safe or a hollow may attack you."
Marco stoud up and said, "Dont tell me what to do, I know how to take care of myself." He made his way over to a dieing tree and leaned aginste the rigid bark. He knew he wouldn't be able to continue this mission unless he found a way to seal the wound, he'd normally use his robes for a bandage but he thought he lacked the physical stranght to even move.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2009)

A Hollow, which had been hidden before, jumped out of the darkness at the new arrival. Before he could react, a loud whistle sounded out, and another arrow sliced through the air and pierced the Hollow through the eye, causing it to fall and disintegrate.

Selia stared at the black clad man, even while aiming her bow at Alan."Alan I swear," she admonished her brother, "You try this one more time, I'll shoot you myself.""Hooray," Alan seemed to be delirious, maybe he had gone crazy, "It's a Quincy Party. Hollows everywhere should fear us!"

Josef adjusted his sunglasses. "I supposed a thank you is in order." He commented with a bow. He knew it was polite to bow in japanese culture. It showed how humble one was, Not bowing would be arrogant. He stood up and looked around. These two were not related to him, they were not his brother or sister. So, They were just regular quincy. Not his family, Making their lives only of minor importance.

WHACK! Josef hit Alan over the head knocking him out. "Forgive me. Bu the was irritating." He commented. Shouting in the air about crazy things. Josef let out a sigh. "I'll just have a snack now, Then i'll search more." He thought, taking a seat on a trashcan and pulling out a sandwhich baggy. "Ah. Lettuce and cheese on plain bread..." There seemed to be a tear rolling down his cheek. "I..want real food....

Isac blinked. "What's up with this guy..."

With Akira-
Erin gasped as the Fourth Division Shinigami began to poke her relentlessly. "Let me get up," she cried between gasps of laughter, "I'll show you, I'll show you." Meeko blinked. "I would say to leave her alone... But Kanda outranks me..." She sighed. Akira rubbed his chin, "I don't have a way to build reatsu like that." He thought to himself.

He stood up and unsheathed his blade. "All i have is the muscle memory of every swing i've practiced." He let out a sigh. Despite his kidou skill he never focused on it all too often. Normally he did a few spells and healed every now and again. His true power was in his urge to control his blade. To grow stronger with his Zanjutsu so that he might save other's. 

All this so that he could become a captain. Then, Hopefully he might stop the poverty in the outer disctricts. Even if he himself would be the poorest shinigami in soul society. To everyone, Akira was being silent, he unsheathed his sword without a word and looked at it. "You ok Akira?" Meeko tilted her head.

Akira sheethed his sword. "I'm feeling ill." He commented. "So, I'm going home to rest." He began to walk off. "Ah. But.. this is the fourth division.." Meeko held up a finger, which slowly curled and fell into her hand as Akira got further away. "We...still have to practice with the right kinds of medicine.." She turned to Erin. "Akira has time to do this when he feels. But you are limited..." she pulls out a pill with a skull on it. "The pep pill is first."


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 14, 2009)

The school bell's ring roars throughout the building.  The hallways become filled with life and becoms packed to the brim with loud students.  15 minutes pass, and there is an eerie silence.  Dai's steps echo in the hallway.  
_Ungh..... club activities._

He stops outside the gymnasium door.  A paper sign reading "Kendo" is hanging on it.  
_".....It can't be all that bad, right?"_
He opens the door, and a shinai flies straight to his face, knocking him over.  He laid on the ground, his head spinning.
"Urgh..."
"Sorry!"
One of the club members runs over to Dai and picks up his shinai and removes his mask.  He's another senior student with combed over short black hair and glasses.
"The captain can get a bit rough sometimes."
Dai sits up, rubbing his head.
"Where am I?"
"Oh God, this can't be good....  Do you know who you are?"
"My name is Dai."
"Oh, you must be the new guy.  My name is Mars."
"Oh yea.... Kendo Club..."
"Alright.  I'll get your shinai and bogu set ready.  Just stand over there."

The student runs off, leaving Dai standing there, still slightly dazed.  All around the gym are pairs of students sparring, except for one.  The captain that Mars had been sparring with.  The captain seemed to be staring Dai down, but with the mask covering the face, it was hard to tell.  Mars feverishly began rushing over towards Dai with the equipment when the Captain waved him down.  He immediately ran over and the Captain began whispering to him, making gestures towards Dai.  
"That can't be good...."
Mars nods and then jogs over towards Dai.  
"Alright, this is a bit odd, but the Captain wants to spar with you."
"What!?  But why!?  I don't know the first thing about kenjutsu."
"Captain gets what Captain wants..... its a motto that seems to be growing around here."
"Crap...."
He grabs his shinai and bogu set from Mars and puts it on.
"Oh well... this kendo business can't be too difficult, right?"
"Um... you're holding the shinai upside down."
"...."
"...."
"I knew that.  I was just getting a feel for it, thats all."
"Captain's waiting.  Go!"

With a slight nudge, Dai was on his way.  He walked up towards the captain and extended his arm to shake hands.
"Hey.  I'm Dai and I'm new at this, so if you could take it easy on me, I'd really apprecia-"
WHACK!
The shinai hit Dai on top of his helmet.
"OW!  What was that fo-"
CRACK!
Another hit, in almost the exact spot.  Dai began rubbing his head.
"C'mon, gimme a brea-|
WHAM!
Again.  Same spot.  Before Dai could even bring up his shinai to defend himself
BAM!
Same spot, and Dai lost his balance and fell straight on his ass.  He quickly shuffled back, and took off his helmet.
"What the hell, asshole!  I wasn't even ready."
"Sorry about that."
The captain extended her arm and removed her helmet.  It was the girl from this morning.
"Just wanted to give you a test run to see if you were cut out for this.  I'll give you a pass.... barely."  She let out a slight giggle and smile.
Dai simply sat there sweating with widened eyes.  Petrified.


----------



## Serp (Feb 14, 2009)

Kagato was sitting back in his house listening to some nice mellow music by the Who. He was sitting back and just relaxing. Then a ripping roaring sound went through the house.

The sound of a hollow. "Well Fuck." After a long long thought Kagato decided to not to waste his time fighting hollows, and went back to relaxing and listening to music. He had rationalised if he didn't go someone else would, like what would they do if he weren't there. 

After another 20 mins he heard the hollows roar again. He facepalmed, this time it was closer to him and he thought it best to kill it now before it fucked up his day even more. Kagato jumped over the sofa and bounded towards the door, his tie flapping in the wind slapping against his vest.

He opened the door of his house, and looked around searching for the hollow. He found it, and raised his hand. The originally silver cross, darkened and damp from personal bored fizzled and out appeared a bow made of Reishi, the bow wasn't very big nor impressive, Kagati didn't think to train or do anything, this worked on the hollows good enough, why waste time and energy training when a small bow did the job. And if any meno's appeared Kagato wouldn't be able to beat it with a small amount of training so best to fuck off anyways.

Well he raised his bow, and squinted his eyes, his marksmanship wasn't so top notch either. He released the cord of reishi sending an energy arrow at the hollows masked head. It missed, skimmed the side of his mask.

"Fuck!"

Kagato lined up again, the hollow running towards him. Kagato's tongue poking out slightly as he manged to line up his shot. And he released the arrow and it hit dead centre in the hollows face.

"Boom Headshot."

The hollow dissolved and Kagato sighed walked home, and started to roll a joint, a reward for all his hard work today.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 14, 2009)

With Marcus​​
This was the first time in a long time that Marcus had felt this invigorated. His heart pumped it’s precious red cargo though his veins at an increasing rate. This Hollow was stronger then any in the first wave of attack. Marcus’ heels dug deep into the terrain as he was pushed back. The ditches his feet left were trampled by the Hollow as it pushed forward. With a roar it signaled that it was time to finish this as it applied even more force to it’s attack. Marcus played whit thoughts as he tested the Hollow’s strength as he slightly releases his grip on his sword. First was the right then was the left. He soon realizes that he could hold the  Hollow off with either hand and begins to form a plan. As he dose the corners of his eyes catch two forms advancing on him from both sides. His plans quickly fall to a spur of the moment counter reaction.  Marcus quickly releases the grip his right hand had on his handle as he allows his legs to buckle. His now free right hand shoots out and grabs onto the insect Hollow’s exoskeleton and pulls it towards him. As he impacts the  ground he kicks out and up with his legs. The Hollow grunts in pain as he thrust the monster upward and into the path of the oncoming attacks. 

The other too Hollow roar trying to warn their comrade but it is fat too late as they cannot stop their attacks. Their blade like forearms tear into the Hollow spilling it’s blood all over Marcus. Throwing he caught creatures to the side he spins on his back and turns as he brings himself to his knees. His Zanpaktou then lashes out taking the heads of the two Hollow. It curves down and slashes into the other dying Hollow as well. Standing Marcus begins to wipe the Hollow blood from his face. After he finishes he looks to the last Remaining Hollow, the one that initiated the whole thing.   Good tactics, but nothing for a old soldier like myself.” Marcus boast as he pats at his chest. The blood squishes under his hand as he tries to knock it off. The Hollow simply chuckles at the man’s boast. Marcus shakes the blood off his hand as he points his Zanpaktou at the beast. He looks up to it and starts to speak.  But he is quickly stopped as the Hollow vanishes from view. Marcus’ eyes widen as he feels a touch on his neck. He quickly move to the side with a jump. He hit’s the ground with his free hand and performs a handspring. He lands on his feet and spins back toward where he was standing. The Hollow is standing there waving it sickle like hand. Blood drip from it as the Hollow laughed evilly. Marcus grabs at his neck as a shallow wound opens up. Blood seeps though his closed fingers as he looks a the beast intently.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 14, 2009)

"Man I needed to get away" said Andy. Sometimes Andy left the Rukongai just to clear her head, and to also remember her human life. She reached in her pocket to get a blunt but it seems she drop it at the school. "Oh shit give me a damn break dude!!" She said.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 14, 2009)

With Dio​
The football player was now holding a sphere with astronomical symbol of the sun in it, a circle with a dot in the center.He had learned over time that he could use one sphere at a time and this was capable of firing energy blasts, though out of the three he had discovered this one was the most tiring one.
Though now his mind was concerned about something else, he hadn't taken his phone with him and so as a result hadn't been able to call the homefront, with his caretaker being so worrisome as he was this was bound to get him into trouble later.

Back at his house​
an old man is seen on the phone, time had taken it's toll on this man's length and posture."Master Dio still hasn't returned sir and we've had no success with contacting him on his phone nor was he was he at any of his friends' or girlfriend's houses."The other person on his phone replied and the old and well dressed man said."Alright sir, I will go look for him myself."the man hang up and closed his eyes, within seconds he found the Reiatsu he was looking for and disappeared in a blur.

With Shin and Nagi​
Shin jumped in to help Nagi, his zanpakuto slashing one of the zombies in the shoulder, a spray of scorching hot blood spraying trough the air.He quickly evaded the zombie's counter by rolling out of the way, his hakama was turned into a mess as bloodsoaked dirt stuck to it during this maneuver."Nagi, we have to hurry."He just managed to duck under the zombie's arm as it swiped over him and Shin separated yet another  zombie body of it's head.

Now only two were left and Shin started cutting up the one closest to him, the two made short work of the last two after all now that their numbers had dwindled these mindless beast were no effort, Nagi suspected them being controlled by an third party somehow or at least that they were part of a hive mind. There was no strategy or even thought put in their actions, all they did was attempt to maul what ever was in their path.

When it was all over and done with, Shin motioned Nagi to follow him."The signal was flared somewhere over there, that means someone needed assistance."He told his partner."I'm sure that we weren't the only one that ran into trouble."He dashed off, this time not using Shunpo since Nagi wouldn't be able to keep up with him if he did.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 14, 2009)

Selia bowed in return to the black clad Quincy.

"I apologise for my brother," she moved over to Alan and grabbed him by the neck of his shirt, "After being out in the rain last night, he probably caught something and is delirious now. I promise to keep a better eye on him in future."

"Mr. Isac," Selia caught Isac's attention, "I'm sorry for dragging you into our family problems. I took a quick look through the store, and found this." Selia threw Isac a package of pins. "I'm not entirely sure if this was what you wanted, but if it is, it's yours free of charge."

Selia left, dragging Alan after her.

~~~

"Pep pill?" Erin eyed the skull marked medicine with a distrusting gaze, "You're sure about this, aren't you?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 14, 2009)

A hell butterfly soon flew on to Andy right hand. "Oh whats this about ?" Andy wondered. It was clear the butterfly came from her Vice Captain Izuru Kira, telling her to her come back to Acadamy. Whatever Izuru "_sigh_". Andy said waving the butterfly off her hand.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 14, 2009)

With Maxi and Luciela​
The three opponents had made their leave, only a short after that highly impressive display of power that dwarfed the Reiatsu of all of the others present. The tired and injured Luciela had gotten back on her feet, a trail of blood following her.The Liger Adjuucha was making her way over to the leader of their pack, who was still sitting on his knees, frozen with his hands tightly balled into fists.

There was no smile on his face right now, he was humiliated by that damn Hollow.Maxi who was so confident and proud of his power had slowly start to feel invincible but this proved exactly how far he had to go. Vastelordes weren't the only ones out of his league.He exploded with rage, his cloak forming dozens of tendrils that slashed trough the sand surrounding and almost Luciela if she didn't roll out of the way quickly.The Adjuucha opened his mouth wide as he attempted to vent his anger by unleashing a cero.The red blast lit up the sky, and then he fired another and another until it was quite some time later and the clown was completely drained.

Without a word he stumbled on his feet and staggered back to that camp of his, he would get Soleada to heal him and Luciela before resting, after regaining his strength he would double his efforts and become even stronger until he would have the power to devour that damn Hollow.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 14, 2009)

Dai opens his eyes.  He's in a laying down on a bed in a white room.  He sits up, and sees Mars sitting next to him.  
"W-what happened?"
"You passed out for some reason right after you met Kana.  We're in the nurse's office."
"Oh."
"I guess she must've been hitting you harder than I thought."
"Yea...."
"I apologize.  My cousin can get a bit outta hand sometimes."
"Wait, cousin!?"
"2nd cousin to be precise.  But either way, its hard to believe, isn't it?"
"Man, I must've looked like an idiot today, eh?"
"Don't sweat it.  Compared to Kana, you are pretty normal.  She's a bit, how shall I put it nicely.... out there."
"How so?"
"Well, to start off, she is pretty immature, can take things way too seriously, and claims to be able to see things like ghosts and stuff."
"What?"
"Yea, can you believe it?" He nervously laughs.
_"No.  Way.  She can't possibly have that kind of spiritual pressure as well... can she?"_
Mars gets up and looks at his watch.
"Well, the club activities should be finishing about now.  I just came to make sure you were OK and everything."
He goes to the door and then looks back.
"Make sure to get some rest.  I'll see ya later."
The door shuts behind him, and Dai is left alone in the nurse's office.  He gets up and then looks out the window and watches Mars and the other Kendo Club members leave.

Dai gathers his things and then opens the door, only to find Kana standing there.
"So, how ya feeling?"
Dai looks as if he were a deer caught in the headlights.
"You OK?  You're looking a bit pale."
She brushes his hair to the side and places her palm on his forehead.
"Hmmmm, it doesn't seem to be a fever..."
"I-I'm fine."
"Huh?"
She gets closer to his face. 
"Speak up.  I couldn't here you."
The shock causes Dai to take a step back and drop his bag.
"I-I said I'm fine."
She smiles, however, the constant stare that Dai gives causes Kana to return the gaze.
"Has anyone told you that you're weird?"
"I-I-I-I"
"Either way, I wanted to talk to you about something.  See, I've notice something about you..."
The sounds slowly became muffled to Dai.  All that mattered was that she was between him and the doorway.  Freedom.
_"I've only got one chance at this._
He raises his hand and points behind Kana.
"-so what I really want to talk to you about is-"
"Look, a ghost!"
"Exactly, that you can, wait-" She turns around. "There's one here?"
With that brief moment, Dai bolted around Kana and ran straight out the door. and down the hall way.  Kana jumps out the office and sees Dai running.
"But I wanted to talk to you about something!"
She sighs and looks down on her side, only to find Dai's bag on the ground.  A large grin grows on her face.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2009)

"Mr. Isac," Selia caught Isac's attention, "I'm sorry for dragging you into our family problems. I took a quick look through the store, and found this." Selia threw Isac a package of pins. "I'm not entirely sure if this was what you wanted, but if it is, it's yours free of charge."Selia left, dragging Alan after her.

"Ah.." Isac looked down at the bag. "It's.. thanks." He knew she was gone but felt the need to say it. "Well well." Josef looked down at Isac. "I have the feeling i've seen you before." He rubs his chin. "Fighting a corrupt soul in the baseball field if i recall properly." He turned away from Isac. "You might-" POOF! a man popped between the two and brought them back to the Joutei building.

"How'd i get here." Josef turned around, trying to see where he was. "KICK IT INTO FULL GEAR!! SNAG ANY HUMAN WITH ABILITIES!!!" Melisa shouts. "MAMAMO! SHOW EVERYONE THE MARKS!!!" Aika stood behind her trapped in a special prison made by Melisa. "MOVE IT NOW!!!" Mitchal, Brikan, Mamamo, Xan and Fatty nod rushing out of the building to recruit all humans with abilities. 

With Akira-
"Pep pill?" Erin eyed the skull marked medicine with a distrusting gaze, "You're sure about this, aren't you?" Meeko rubbed her chin. "Well, It's possible that this one is one of the placebo's... BUT I'M SURE IT'S NOT!!" she cheered. "I don't need pep pills, But some people do." She pointed at Eri, slightly pouting while doing so. "So it's important to learn!"

With Sai-

He saw a flare in the sky and decided to rush towards it. Someone was obviously in trouble.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2009)

"Ouch! That burns!" Kazuma exclaims. Suzume holds his burnt and cut arm and she sprinkles a dark blue liquid over his fresh slash injuries. 

She gives Kazuma a chastizing look, "Oh hush! and don't be such a baby, its to disinfect the wound," she then reaches into her satchel and takes out a fresh roll of bandages and small bottle of healing salve, "Since I need to conserve what little Reiatsu I have left, its just the old fashioned way for now," Suzume was not only skilled at healing with her spiritual energy but she was perhaps even more skilled in the standard ways of healing as well. Which is ironic if she knew that she was a Paramedic from Karakura Town in a former life. 

After a couple of minutes she dresses the burns and wounds on his right arm and nods satisfactorily, "Okay you're good now," she tells Kazuma. Now if only he'll go and get himself checked by a master healer when we get back to Seiretei she thinks. She had heard and read cautionary tales of Shinigami who had seemingly healed from Hollow inflicted wounds only to drop dead mysteriously or go insane some time later. And there are even worse cases where some Shinigami even had changed and mutated into unspeakable things...but Suzume refuses to consider this because she'll drag Kazuma to Unohana herself if she has to before that ever happens. 

Suddenly a flare erupts into the sky, high over the trees. Kazuma quickly leaps up to the top of an elm tree to get a better vantage point. "It's not that far!" he tells Suzume who appears by his side on a tree branch. 

"Those things are bound to be attracted to the flare as well," she replies. "Yeah but its a risk we'll have to take. Ready?" he asks her. Suzume nods wordlessly and they both head off towards the direction of the flare.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 14, 2009)

"Hadou #4 Byakurai!!" Yelled the Shinigami. A bolt of lightning fired from his right index finger aiming towards Suna, but Suna dodges it and it hits a cart. Suna than fires her cero from his only to have the male Shinigami dodge his attack but the cero was able to hit his left arm, making it come off. "AGHHHHHHH!!!, SHIT!!!!!, MY ARM!!!!" screamed the male Shinigami, Suna slowly walks towards the male turing her left arm into a sandy spike arm, "You pitiful warrior, your souls not even worth taking" Suna said coldly, "UGHH......don't wor....worry bout me you beast.....your time will come" Suna chuckled, "Well todays not that day, but before you die, I need to make you a question.", the male looked confusly at Suna, Have you ever heard of someone named Maximillion Corona?" Suna asked. The male just stood and spit in Suna face, "FUCK YOU DICK HEAD!!", the male yelled, Suna than smashed the man's face in with her fist and ate his soul.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2009)

"So..." Neku blinked. "What's up." He waved to Isac. "I.. Got some new pins." He held up a bag. "cool." Neku nods. "I got beat up by Aika and threw into a cell, Then we escaped and melisa kicked her ass." He pointed to the cell behind him. "I miss all the cool stuff. Ah by the way where's dio?" Isac sighed. "Uh.. Not to be rude." Josef coughed. "But where the hell am i?" 

With Brikan-
"RECRUIT!!!" He cheered.
With Mamamo-
"Find~ The~ Mark~" She danced around.
With Mitchal-
"ARE YOU MY MARK!?" He shouts randomly.
With Fatty-
"Find.Mark." He walks slowly.
With Xan-
"Fly my creations." He tossed twelve birds into the air.
With Melisa-
"YOU! JOIN MY GROUP! YOU JOIN MY GROUP! YOU JOIN MY GROUP!!!"

With Akira-
"Phew." He sat in his room and let out a sai. His blade was held tight in his hand. "Uhmu.. What exactly is the plan here?" She asked. "To find a means of increasing reatsu flow." He spoke. "Ah! if you syncranize with me you can explode with reatsu!" She cheered. "How do i do that?" Akira asked. "YOU JUST NEED TO LEARN MY NAME~~~" His blade was unusually excited over that part.


With Ssob-

"GRAH!!!" The cero clashed and the hollow fell to the ground, his head sizzling. "Shall we feast~" Kou laughed. "I think we deserve it." Ssob let out a sigh. The battle was exhausting and he felt he deserved a good meal.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 14, 2009)

OOC: BTW, I changed my post #627. 

There was a old man selling cotton candy just near the some old house from Andy, her eyes widen with joy and she ran towards the cart. "YAY!! Cotton Candy, I want one!, Give me one!" Andy said in excitement, "_Laughs_ ok ok, calm down young one, one cotton candy coming up" the old man said cheerfuly handing her some cotton candy. She quicky grabed it and payed him and skipped down the street, "Thanks old guy!!", "Your welcome lass, _chuckles_ kids."

Just around the conor, Andy could feel the Spiritual Power a Menos near. She droped her things and went to investigate. She soon came across a body of a male Shinigami with his head spattered across the ground. "Oh my god" Andy said turning her hed, "I don't see the Menos, where the fuck is it?", Whats the matter young one...lost? Suna said, Andy quicky did a back flip and pulled out her sword, Did you do this to him? Andy asked, but Suna was quiet, "ANSWER ME friend!!", she charged towards her with full force but Suna slaps her and sends her flying into a tree. "HAHA this will be easy." Suna said walking towards her. "Come on Andy move....MOVE!!" She thought to herself, but her leg was broken and her ribs messes up to.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 14, 2009)

Dai's running becomes a light jog, and then a walk.  He finally stops to bend over and pants heavily.
"I *pant* finally *pant* got away. *pant*"
He turns back to see if anyone was there.
"And best of all, looks like I wasn't followed.  Phew.  Now I gotta go home and-"
He looks around, and finally realized he's left his backpack back at school.
"Dammit.  Now, I have to either go home and face a verbal lashing from mom.... or risk going back to school, which is only about 5 minutes away, and possibly encounter _her_ again....  Verbal lashing it is."
"A verbal what-ing?"

Dai's head slowly turns.  There stands Kana, smiling right at him.  She extends her arm revealing his bag.
"You left this back at the nurse's office.  I don't know why you were in such a rush."
Dai suspiciously snatches back his bag and stares at her.
"I wanted to talk to you about something anyway."
His heart races, unsure of how to act.
"You're 'special', right?"
"W-Wha?"
"You know.  Being able to see spirits and such.  I could feel a few large spiritual pressures during the incident with the gunman.  And when I heard that you were in that area, I knew you must've been special.  Like me."
_"So I was right.  She's just like the others."_
"But your energy was strange compared to the others.  Like you were.... something completely different.  You _do_ know what I'm talking about, right?"
"W-W-Well, the thing is...  Y-Y-You see...."
"What is it?"
"LOOK OUT!!!"
A dark figure descended behind her.

Dai jumped forward, pushing her to the side and taking out his bow and fires 3 shots, all of which the dark figure manages to evade.  He turns back to Kana.
"Get outta here!"
"No."
"I can stall them!  Go find someone to help!"
"Just watch."
She places her left hand in front of her and makes a fist.  The dark figure charges at Dai fires a couple more shots.  They are both evaded as well.  In a flash, he is caught by something dark and cannot move.
"It's showti-"
The figure appears behind Kana and grabs her arms and mouth.  In an instant, the 3 of them vanish.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 15, 2009)

Ynez and her pack of Gillians were roaming in a large cavern. There she spotted an injured, near death Adjuchas. The Spider-like Adjuchas with 3 heads had 3 of its legs already severed from its body and 2 of its heads no longer functional.

Ynez gave out a soft roar, indicating to her pack of Gillians to stay put. Ynez moved closer towards the fallen Adjuchas. "What do you think you're doing, Gillian!" The Spider Adjuchas attempted to scare off Ynez who was unphased by the weak Adjuchas.

With one of her huge hands, she picked up the Adjuchas. "No, NO! Put me down now you stupid brainless Gillian!" said the Spider Adjuchas as Ynez brought him closer to her mouth.

"I am not brainless, I will be the future of our kind." replied Ynez softly, as she slammed her other hand onto the Adjuchas, squishing it. Ynez then ate what was left of the Adjuchas.

It tasted alot better than the Gillians and Hollows that she had eaten before, it was more fulfilling. More juice.

Ynez smiled.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 15, 2009)

"He's still here you know?"
Marco nodded and said, "I know, he's been following me since we came into this area and even after wounding me still cant find it in himself to kill me."
"You seem to know that Hollow, Marco. Who is he?"
Marco sighed and continued to lean aginste the tree, holding onto his chest still to prevent him losing any more blood. "All i'm saying is he's just a hollow I owe death too."
"You mean your planning revenge for something? Thats not like you, awhile back you said everyone has their reasons for..."
Marco griped the soya tightly and said, "Hollows dont have feelings therefore their NOT people."
"But all hollows where spirits once."
"Once... Not anymore however."
"Umm so what is he? Most Hollows are animals or humanoid."
"Wouldn't know. He's able to camoflarge with his background and hide his pressence by venting out his own spirit pressure. In short I can never detect him until he attacks. Even then without learning to use flash step or improving my speed greatly I wont be able to block or counter attack."
"So why couldn't you move before?"
Marco sighed he looked up at the sky and said, "It doesn't really matter, all that matters is that he clearly could devour me at any time in this condition but he isn't. From what I understand his intention is to perposely let me become stronger so he can kill me once I reach a certain point."Marco continued to hold the soya, he was only worried about the hollow attacking any shinigami that may respond to the flare he fired eariler. He didn't want to be the cause of their death.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2009)

With Marcus​​
Marcus’ grip on his neck gives way. He glances down at his hand and sees his own crimson. He grits his teeth as he tightly clenches his fist  “Ego mos iuguolo vos” Marcus angrily says as he brings his clenched fist up to his face. Two bloody fingers extend as he draws two lines in blood under each of his eyes. As he finishes gold energies envelop his body as he begins to release his reiatsu. The Hollow takes a step back the strange language combined with a climbing spiritual pressure was enough to throw the most sound of Hollow for a loop. It hisses at Marcus a it charges in with sickle like claws ready to strike Marcus down.  Marcus doesn’t waver in his stance as he brings his Zanpaktou up. Marcus tosses it from hand to hand. As the beast nears he grips the blade firmly in his left hand as he charges forward. They clash. Flashes erupt all about the two as attacks are blocked and deflected. 

The sickle claws of the Hollow tear into Marcus’ uniform as just as small nicks and cuts open up on the body of the Hollow. Then all at once the Hollow comes down upon Marcus with all six forelimbs after it kicks the Shinigami in the gut. Marcus is forced to defend, his Zanpaktou catches all the blades. The strength that the Hollow uses forces the man to one knee. The creature begins to drool as it chuckles “It’s over Shinigami, I will eat your soul.” it says as it releases all it’s reiatsu. Marcus’ arms start to buckle as the realization of what was said. Marcus then steadies his resolve as he looks into the beast’s cold soulless eyes. Marcus’ power begins to flow from his body as he releases even more of his reiatsu.  “NEVER!!!” he shouts as he forces he Hollow back up off him. A flash erupts up the length of the Hollow as it’s limbs are severed from it’s body. It screams loudly as it leaps back. Marcus pulls his blade into a perfectly balanced stance. The beast roars as it’s rage over takes it.

It charges in on it’s suicide mission. The only thoughts that consumed it was consuming Marcus. It closes the gap almost instantly as it snaps forward. With a biting thrust it attacks the Soul Reaper but nothing is there. Marcus stands behind the beast as he re-sheaths his Zanpaktou. Noticing that it’s target is behind it, it turns mouth open ready to eat. Marcus simply turns his head and looks at the beast.  “May you find rest in your next life.” The Hollow roars stop as blood begins to flow from the deep cut that bisected it’s mask. The creatures eyes roll to the back of it’s head as it begins to fall backward. It disburses into spirit particles before it even hits the ground. Marcus then turns back to the direction the flare came from.  “Hold on a little longer, I’m on my way.” He says as he starts to run in that direction.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 15, 2009)

Malekith felt sick. Why had he agreed to smuggle a girl he had only just met into the academy?

They were keeping low, scurrying past anyone that wondered into sight. It was not as if they would do more than give a girl with no uniform an odd look anyway. The academy was not so cruel that it required guards to stand to keep people out or pupils in. Best to be careful though.

Who was this girl? She claimed that a dead Shini. was the key to her forgotten past. Contrived, and slightly insane, but a pretty face could excuse you for a lot. Damn it, he had no chance yet he could feel a crush coming on. Probably the proximity alone was doing it. He was terrible with girls.

Where were they going? They were already inside the academy but she looked as lost as ever and Malekith could not stop feeling queezy. He cursed his luck and continued.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 15, 2009)

"Dont worry, I'll kill you slowly", Suna turned his left hand into a sand sword, _"Oh my god"_ Andy thought to herself, "Say hello to your friend for me" Suna said aiming for Andy. Andy always knew her hard headness would be the death of her, she closed her eyes and clovered her head ready to take her fate, but she didn't feel anything, she was still alive. She opened her eyes and saw a man in black stopping Suna sword with his bare hands, "What the hell is this!? Who are you!?" Suna demanded, the man struggled to keep Suna sword from killing him but he used all his power to keep him in place, "The name's Raye....and Im from The Second Division of the Gotei 13" Raye answered.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2009)

Two people arrive with Mitchal at the Joutei HQ, But Mitchal quickly vanishes.* "WELCOME TO THE LAND OF TOMORROW!!"* Neku and Isac Joke. "Ah, It's Dai-Sempai." Isac comments. "That guy from the school?" Neku asks him. "Yes!" Isac nods. "Ah?" Josef turns to Neku. "You are the third year correct?" He asks. "Uh? Yes?" Neku blinked. "I see." Josef nodded. "Well then. Where are we?" Josef questioned. 

"We are at Joutei HQ, They're people with cool powers who see ghosts." Neku stated as plain as possible. "We all have a special power. Mine's hollow transformation, His is using pins." Neku points at Isac. "Mitchal teleports. Melisa transforms like me. Fatty heals, Brikan can use giant purple floating fists. Xan can make statues come to life and i forgot the rest." He rubbed the back of his head.

"Mamamo can track targets and Aika holds many abilities." Isac adds. "Ah! Thank you! That was the shorthand intro into the Joutei! we've been here like three days." Neku comments.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

"We are at Joutei HQ, They're people with cool powers who see ghosts." Neku stated as plain as possible. "We all have a special power. Mine's hollow transformation, His is using pins." Neku points at Isac. "Mitchal teleports. Melisa transforms like me. Fatty heals, Brikan can use giant purple floating fists. Xan can make statues come to life and i forgot the rest." He rubbed the back of his head.

"Mamamo can track targets and Aika holds many abilities." Isac adds. "Ah! Thank you! That was the shorthand intro into the Joutei! we've been here like three days." Neku comments.

Dai simply blinks.  "....  What?" he simply asks.  "Weren't you listening!?"  Kana creeps up from behind and slaps her hand on his shoulder.  
"We are at Joutei HQ, They're people with cool powers who see ghosts.  We all have a special power. His is hollow transformation and his is using pins. She points at Isac and Neku. "Mitchal teleports. Melisa transforms like me. Fatty heals, Brikan can use giant purple floating fists. Xan can make statues come to life and Mamamo can track targets and Aika holds many abilities."

Dai is petrified and stands completely still.  
"Its really not that hard to understand if you listened."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 16, 2009)

With Klaud

The Quincy had finally arrived, the young man stepped out of the bus that had brought him to Karakura and breathed in the fresh air and after putting his heavy bag on the ground he started loosening his joints and sore muscles, he had been forced to sit for hours.His pilgrimage had brought him here, the Juureichi of this era.


The Nine heir had just picked up his bag when this ominous feeling overcame him, a chill ran across his spine and he surveyed his surroundings and then it happened, a shadow fell across him as the something blocked the sun's rays and the next moment a bag was pulled over his face and strong arms lifted him up, with a speed and strength that disabled him from doing anything.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

Dai is petrified and stands completely still.  
"Its really not that hard to understand if you listened." "ah!?" Isac blinked. "You seem familiar.. Have i seen you before somehwhere?" He questioned. He knew many people at Karakura, He knew many people in the town. He probably saw her around school somewhere. He had to have, There's no other explanation. 

"HEY!" WHACK! Neku smacked Isac over the head. "Did Melisa tell you anything about what we do when she brings new people over?" He blinked. "Cause i have no idea." Isac shook his head. "Nope, Melisa didn't tell me anything. She just said stay here and ran off.." Neku nodded. "That's what i feared. Wellp! Make yourselves at home!" Neku waved. "Cause.. We ain't going anywhere.." 

With Ssob-

He had consumed many hollows. Consumed much beings of great spirit like his own. A power was swelling inside him, He could feel it. He didn't know what it was, Why it felt so strong. But he had begun to notice, That Kou too was feeling the same. As time went on, The two of them seemed to shrink slightly insize. Was this their bodies way of telling them their evolution was coming? Was it a means of say, "You're almost there!" A way to keep their driving forward and consuming prey?

He had no way to tell. That is, Until he finished consuming his final prey. The straw that pushed his gilian body over the edge. A power surged forth, He could feel it in his body. It swelled, It was stronger then anything he had felt before. More powerful then he could have dreamed. Was this the power of an Adjuuca? He didn't know, but he could feel something begin to bubble. His stomach was gurgling, Was this like his last evolution!? The pain wasnt there this time.

It was... It was... His thought is cut off, His spirit body begins to form cracks. A purple light explodes and destroys a chunk of his mask. Another ray of light bursts out of his hand. His stomach. The rays continue to explode from his body until he finally erupts into a massive purple cloud. The dust settles, The smoke clears. There he stands, A smaller, Sleaker Ssob. He's now an Adjuuca.

He resembles his old self, but not quite, His armor covers more of his body. He's gained sharpened claws. His armor has formed wrist gaurds up to his elbow. His chest pad is now a full body pad. His leg armor is still the same. But Ssob feels much more powerful in this form. He turns to see Kou, Her body is Blue and purple, It resembles the image of a pheonix. her mask is still a beak. Her legs are now that of a birds, with sharp claws. Her arms are long wings.

"AH! This feels nice~" Kou cheers. spreading her wings and giving a flap. It's been a long time for her since she's been able to do such. "Shall we go Ssob?" Kou smiles at him. the two have become Adjuuca. "Go where?" Ssob questioned. "To form our pack." Kou began to flap and fly low to the ground, This way Ssob could keep up with her. "R..Right..." Ssob followed behind. This  new body was much faster, It was nice.. He felt like he was back to his old self.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

Dai is petrified and stands completely still.  
"Its really not that hard to understand if you listened." "ah!?" Isac blinked. "You seem familiar.. Have i seen you before somehwhere?" 
"Yea, I think we go to the same school.

"HEY!" WHACK! Neku smacked Isac over the head. "Did Melisa tell you anything about what we do when she brings new people over?" He blinked. "Cause i have no idea." Isac shook his head. "Nope, Melisa didn't tell me anything. She just said stay here and ran off.." Neku nodded. "That's what i feared. Wellp! Make yourselves at home!" Neku waved. "Cause.. We ain't going anywhere.." 

Kana walks up to Neku and Isac.  "Well, I'm Kana.  And I see you've met my friend Dai over here."  She turns back to him.  "I knew you were like me.  Why'd you try to hide it?" 
He stands there in a cold sweat.
"Hmmmm...  She walks up closer to Dai.  "You don't say much, do you?..." 
_"Shit, what the hell is going on!?"_
"Anyway, this place looks cool and all... " She then turns back to the other two.  "But what are we doing here?  And when can I get back home, I'll miss my shows in a couple of hours."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

"Anyway, this place looks cool and all... " She then turns back to the other two.  "But what are we doing here?  And when can I get back home, I'll miss my shows in a couple of hours." Isac and Neku blinked. *"The Joutei are just recruiting people who have special abilities and teaching them how to use them better." *They speak at the same time. "We don't know anything past that." Isac sighs. "We were recruited just like you, snatched up from our homes and dropped here."

Neku nods. "As for when you can go home. We don't have any clue. We've been stuck here for days. We got to go home the first night, but then the boss got mad at them and said we had to live here." He pointed upwards. "There's a bunch of beds and stuff on the upper floors. But currently we're locked in the  basement so that we don't escape while they are out recruiting more people." 

Suddenly Brikan arrives and tosses a man onto the ground. "HAHA! I'VE RECRUITED FOUR MEMBERS!!!" He cheers happily, then rushes out as quick as he had arrived.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 16, 2009)

A gold aure circled around Ynez as she finished eating the Spider Adjuchas. As it enveloped her, she felt her body get smaller. Her reflexes were at its peak at the moment. She felt as if all her spiritual power was being compressed into a new and more powerful body.

As the aura slowly disappeared, Ynez realised she had a new body. A body that had her once scaly appearence and this time, she had a slightly female human body, hands and a tail. It looked like a snake with arms. She also realised that she was now stronger and was faster than she was before. She turned to look at her pack of Gillians who were now roaring in discontent.

"Hello, my honorable pack of Gillian. I have ascended above ALL of you. Now...you will become part of me and witness for yourselves the final evolution of us Menos!!" ending the sentence with a wide grin.

The Gillian roaring and trying to escape as if in fear. "Trying to escape? No way!! HAHAHA!!!" Ynez sped forward, clawing through each and everyone of her pack of Gillian. Once she reached the front of the pack, she charged up her cero. This time, it had a faster charge up time and there was more power in it. As she released it from her two palms, *"DIEEEE!!!!"*

The cero tore through most of the Gillian like a hot knife through butter. In that one attack, she brought down 13 of her 15 Gillians. The remaining two attempted to fight back by firing their own cero's at Ynez. As the two cero's headed towards Ynez, she spread out both arms and stopped the cero without any difficulty.

Ynez smiled, "That's all you've got? To think that I took you in as my pack. Pathetic!!" screamed Ynez as she leaped towards one of the Gillian and Gulped its head whole, severing it's head from it's body.

The final Gillian wasn't much of a problem. Ynez jumped off the first Gillian and as she was in the air, spread out her tail. Like a sharp blade, it cut the Gillians body vertically. "A feast indeed, you lousy Gillians can hardly make it on your own anyway."

As Ynez finished eating all 15 of the fallen Gillian, she wondered. _"I need to find a new pack fast. If not, i'll revert back into a Gillian permanently."_


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

"ARA!!" Ssob jumps into the air and lands crouching on the ground. "HAHA!!" He cheered, The hollow had missed his agility. In the beginning it was his best trait. But he's evolved in the means he had hoped. His strength feels so much higher. He can take much more damage then he could before. Though, A twig could take more damage then Ssob could before... so that ultimately isn't much of an improvement if you phrase it like that...

Ssob rubbed his chin in thought. "Well.. I suppose it's an improvement. As, If i couldn't take damage before. But now i can take tons of damage. It's a great improvement! but, the way i thought it.. it didn't seem like it was an imporvement because i couldn't take damage before. So being able to take more damage doesn't seem like it's that big of a deal unless i withstand a pointblank cero and come out looking-"

WHACK! a wing bonked him on the head. "You're overthinking it. B.Uggy." Kou giggled. She just bonked him to bring him back to the real world. "We need to consume or we'll lose ourselves." she told him. "AH! LOSE OUR SELVES!?" Ssob blinked. "Is that like the eminem song lose it? I liked that song. The video was cool too!" Ssob started to do a dance "Now everyone report to the dance floor!"

Ssob jumped to the side and was now wearing a white disco suit. "To the dance floor! To the dance floor!" He started to moonwalk. "Now everyone report to the dance floor! alright stop." he stopped moving. "Pajama time!" He was about to rip off his clothes when WHACK! "It's so cute when you do that!" Kou giggled placing a wing over her beak. "Ara!! NOT CUTE!!!" Ssob shouted.

With Akira-

He's been in his room meditating for hours. How do you form a connection with your blade. How do you harmonize with it perfectly when you don't even know it's name. "~~~~!!!" His blade continues to shout her name. Her goal is to try an see if Akira can hear it. Three hundred years together. Three hundred years he's been with his blade. Two hundred of those he's been in contact with her. How is it he can't even hear it's name.

It's not fair. He's worked hard, He's trained hard. He's had daily conversations with her. He pushed and pushed himself but he hasn't heard her name! this mediation wasn't working. It's begining to frustrate Akira. But, That's only on the outside. In truth he want's to break down. He want's to cry. He knows the pain his blade must be going through. How many times he wished he could hear his grandpa call out his name...

How insulted she must feel that he, Who knows her better then anyone. Can't hear her, The girl who knows him better then anyone, Name. It's causing a deep frustation between the two. She keep shouting but the words can't reach him. They crack as they form, Then dissapear in the air. The sound just wont reach Akira's ears. He pushes himself, He pushes himself! Day in and Day out he pushes himself.

In the midst of despair he heard her call the first time. In the midst of despair, He felt her presence. So then, why is it now, When he feels his pain the most. He can't her hear comforting voice. The one thing that seems to bring a smile to Akira's face. The voice of his blade, constantly reasuring him when he's down the most. the one that represents his soul. The very essence of who Akira really is... 

why can't he hear her. "K...hi..!!!!!" That shout breaks the silence... It's broken.. it's shattered.. but the sound's reached his ears. Just a few simple letters have never had such power over a persons emotions. This is a sign its not too late. It's not impossible! Akira can hear his blade's name. Not the full name, not yet. But he hears it!


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 16, 2009)

Marco struggled up and said, "I'm going back to the gate, staying here will result in nothing but death." He started to force himself to walk and began heading back to the gate hoping that he'd get their before them leaving. What could be worse than eing left behide in a hollow infested area and alone, especially when wounded. _Good thing I sence spirit pressure pritty well, or it would be such a massive problem making my way back to the gate._ He had an feeling that the hollow was unlikly to follow him if he was going back, it never seemed to like fighting large groups of shinigami or attacking someone in a large group. Probly because it was affraid of being destoryed or mortaly wounded.


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2009)

Kagato was sitting back at home, his parents weren't coming back for a while. He sat back, the music blaring loudly loud enough to almost block out those annoying hollows if they ever deemed it necessary to bother him.

Kagato opened his rolling box, and lifted up his baggie, he sighed there was only dregs of skunk left, not enough to make a decent joint. Kagato yawned, stretched and picked up his phone and dialed his dealer. 

"Yea yea, its Kags, you got any crow?"
"Yea yea, I was looking for an eighth."
"Uh huh, ok got it."

Kagato hung up the phone, he had to met his dealer down the road in 5 mins.

He pulled on his hoodie and jumped over the sofa and ran to the door. He opened it ran through, slammed it and ran down the road. 

After a while he saw a guy, standing on the corner, looking shady and the like. He walked towards the guy, money in hand. The guy lifted his head and his face was visible.

"Wait a minute your not..." 
Too late, Kagato already had a needle in his neck, and the world went black.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

BAM! Another member added to the Mix. This makes two new arrivals for the group. "Wellp, Welcome and all that!" Neku blinked. "This is the Joutei group, You're in a big building and we take people who have special powers in." He bowed. "That was the even shorter shorthand of the shorthand!" He cheered. Neku was getting kinda tired of welcoming people.

"How many more recruits do you think are meant to be captured?" Isac questioned. "I don't know, Melisa just went into overdrive. We might end up with people who don't even have abilities." He laughed. He figured melisa was so preocupied with getting members she didn't care if they had abilities or not.


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2009)

With Kagato.

Kagato was sitting on a chair, but his body still felt heavy and he was having problems concentrating. It was like he was drugged up on Ketamine, actually on second thought it might actually be ketamine.

"Wha..what am I d...doing here?"

Kagato struggled to say, he wanted to raise his hands, but after a few inches of movement he realised he was tied to the chair.
-----
With Nagi and Shin.

After Nagi and Shin, had finished off what could be best called the Zombie hollows, they ran off towards the flare that had been let of by what Nagi assumed was a comrade. But during this period, Nagi had re applied his slightly ripped face mask, hoping that Shin had not noticed his devilish teeth. 

Shin was fast, Nagi had to exert himself to keep up. Although once out of range of that off putting smell, he had more vigour and was ready to fight once more. His hand, on his green lacquered handle, maybe soon he would see his avatar and maybe even learn his Shikai. 

But until then Nagi followed his Senpai Shin-Dono, as he thought it would be best just to do what Shin says.

"Shin-Dono, who do you think set of the flare." Nagi said from under his mask once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

Neku blinked. "I'm getting tired of it, so i made this diagram." He pointed to a big white board. "Joutei > Recruited people > Train Special Powers > ??? >  Profit." He snickered to himself ."Haha.. Southpark." He shook his head. "Ah, those silly americans." Isac sweatdropped, he didn't really get the joke but he just went with it. "We are members of the Joutei." He commented. "They recruit people like us." Isac continued. "They will then help us attain a higher level of those abilities by training us." 

He pointed to the board. "The rest is just a joke." Neku sighed. "We've been members like THREE DAYS!" he shouted. "we know crap all about the group besides what we told you. so don't ask." He sat down on a chair. "I personally don't care, We've all got our own goals i'm sure. The Joutei will aid in completing that goal." He nodded. "So, let's start off by introducing ourselves to everyone. Name and power i guess?" 

Isac stood up. "Isac Kutagawa. Pin manipulation." He bowed. "Neku Minamoto, Transformation!" Neku cheered. "Josef Al Han. Quincy." He bowed, catching his sunglasses before they slipped off.


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2009)

Kagato was starting feel the effects of the drugs wearing off. He was starting to feel better.

"I ain't telling you guys shit, you don't high jack a guy while he is out to get some spliff and ask him to join your group. What if I don't wanna join you? But maybe if you untie me I might talk to you."

Kagato makes a very innocent look on his face hoping that this guy will let him go.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

*"Rejected!" *Isac and Neku shout at the same time. "We got pulled out of our beds into this damn place. Be glad you were on the street!" Neku shouted. "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT CRAP I HAD TO GO THROUGH!?" He seemed frustrated. "Even if you DON'T join they'll just kill you. Seriously, They will kill you." they pointed back at Aika who was still in the prison. "She got off lucky." 

Neku shook his head. "Melisa will beat you within an inch of your life just so she can beat the reamining inch out of you later." He commented. "It's best to just join the damn group, Gain some more power and shut up." Neku sighed, He got forced into this damn thing, here these guys are trying to escape already. He knows EXACTLY what's going to happen to him should he do it...


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2009)

Kagato chuckled, it looked strange as the young boy sat on a chair tied up in a room full of super powered people and he was laughing at them.
"Melisa, thats sounds like a girl or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), either way I anit losing to a chick or a fruit."

"And I don't give a shit, what you had to go through. I haven't had a cigarette in however long! And which one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was it that attacked me, I saw his face but I can remember it on account of BEING DRUGGED!"

Kagato rolled his eyes and looked around, these guys could be strong or weak, but he wasn't gonna risk it, so he decided to bluff.

"Anyways if I tell you who I am, will you untie me? Meh, I am Nisshin Kagato, A mutha fuckin Quincy!"

A broad grin swept across Kagatos face.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

Neku blinked. "I'm getting tired of it, so i made this diagram." He pointed to a big white board. "Joutei > Recruited people > Train Special Powers > ??? >  Profit." He snickered to himself ."Haha.. Southpark." He shook his head. "Ah, those silly americans." Isac sweatdropped, he didn't really get the joke but he just went with it. "We are members of the Joutei." He commented. "They recruit people like us." Isac continued. "They will then help us attain a higher level of those abilities by training us." 


"Err...." Dai steps forward with a raised finger.  "What if I don't _want_ to do any of this?"
SLAP!
Right on Dai's back.
"Nonsense.  This sounds like fun to me."  She grins and laughs whilst Dai crouches down, rubbing his back.

He pointed to the board. "The rest is just a joke." Neku sighed. "We've been members like THREE DAYS!" he shouted. "we know crap all about the group besides what we told you. so don't ask." He sat down on a chair. "I personally don't care, We've all got our own goals i'm sure. The Joutei will aid in completing that goal." He nodded. "So, let's start off by introducing ourselves to everyone. Name and power i guess?" 

Isac stood up. "Isac Kutagawa. Pin manipulation." He bowed. "Neku Minamoto, Transformation!" Neku cheered. "Josef Al Han. Quincy." He bowed, catching his sunglasses before they slipped off.

_"Quincy!?"_
Kana steps forward enthusiastically and points her thumb at herself.  
"Well, I'm Kana!  I guess you could call my gift 'spirit manipulation'.  Its kinda like Kuwabara's ability from Yu Yu Hakusho actually.  I'm 18, go to Kankura High, am captain of the Kendo Club there and I enjoy large meals, anime and manga, movies and pretty much all forms of media one can possibly think of."
The rest of the group sweatdrop.
"You're turn, Dai."
With another slap to the back, she pushes Dai forward to the center of the group.
"Ummm, well, I'm Dai.  And I'm also a Quincy."
He and Josef catch quick glances at each other before Kana interrupts.  
"Wait!  You guys have the same ability!?  And there's a name for you guys!?"
Dai scratches the back of his head and blushes.
"Y-Yea....?"
"COOL!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

With Akira-

"KAZEHIME!!!!" The voice reaches his ears, It's been hours but the voice has reaches his ears! It was the name of his blade, Kazehime... Wind Princess. "I..I HEAR IT!!!" Akira shouts. "MY NAME!!!!?" Kazehime cheers, She's glad that finally, Akira can hear her name. Finally, The pain of crying it out is gone. "YAY!!!" She jumps up and hugs Akira.

With The Joutei-

"Ah? You're a quincy?" Josef asks. "That's quite interesting." He adjusts his sunglasses. "Perhaps you know an Al Han?" He was questioning this Quincy.. Because perhaps, He knows his parents. Or Perhaps he knows SOMETHING about the Quincy, something more then he did. for now it's just a question that he hopes holds a good answer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2009)

The effect of the fever had reduced Alan to gibbering madness, but luckily for Selia, it was a gibbering madness that prevented movement.

However, between making sure Alan didn't die and keeping the 24hr shop she was trusted with running, Selia was almost run off her feet. Every day she was thankful that the school year was over for the moment. She didn't know what she'd do when it started again. Hopefully her parents - away on an overseas trip - would return by then.

A noise from behind Selia, who stood before the counter, signaled something she was in no mood to deal with right now.

"There are many Quincy in Karakura at the moment. I am surprised by their number."

"Arrrggh," Selia's shoulders shook as she restrained her annoyance, "What are you doing up here, old man," she rounded on the shriveled Quincy elder, "You were allowed to use our back room on the condition that you don't scare away the customers."

"What customers?" the old man scoffed, "You'll have no one today."

Selia immediately realised that, in fact, she had not yet had a single customer today.

"The hell did you do?" she berated the elder, but he simply laughed. Selia, frustrated, had to concede. "What do you want with me now?" she sighed, "Usually your little Quincy missions go to Alan, and they stop him from crusading and half killing himself, but he's a little out of it today."

"You should look after your brother better," the elder lectured, "he is a fine Quincy, someone to be proud of."

"He's an idiotic, suicidal moron!" Selia lashed out, "And it's your fault, filling him with stories of good vs evil and such crap. Don't try and guilt trip me, old man, I am not in the mood for this."

"Well," the Elder was used to Selia's tempers. She was most protective of her brother, and usually blamed him and the others set up, using her shop as a cover for selling Quincy ware.

Since the revival of the Quincy, stores world wide which kept in contact with one another were established. Artifacts of Quincy Power were marketed, and Quincy's that Hunted Hollow would receive payments from the store, using those payments to collect these artifacts. It was a beneficial business to the livelihood of the Quincy.

Selia, who was far more human than Quincy, did not appreciate it in such a manner.

"It appears a faction collecting humans with Spiritual Power has been recruiting en masse of late," the elder explained.

"No." Selia was having none of it. She knew what was about to be asked.

"We would like you to..."

"No."

"join up with them..."

"No."

"And aid them on whatever action they are taking, should it be beneficial to the Quincy."

"No. Forget it. Hell no even. This isn't my problem. I want nothing to do with the other world. I'm quite happy living like a normal person."

"You don't seem to mind pulling out your bow when you feel up to it. You could surpass Alan with practise."

"It's *not* happening."

"We could change Alan's way of thinking to stop his rampant hunting."

"..."

Selia was caught now. If she could actually stop Alan from going on those hunting trips...

"For the record, old man, I really hate you."

"Here's their location."

"Like seriously, one day, you better watch yourself."

"And a list of descriptions of what they look like."

"Just, bam, game over. That's how it'll be. Then I can go on living a normal life."

"We'll have someone look after the store."

Sighing, Selia took the piece of paper, popped upstairs to pack her bag with a few basics, and set out on foot to the tower.

"How do I get myself into these messes?" she lamented.


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2009)

Kagato looks at the person who addressed him, if he recalls correctly this guy said he was also a quincy. 

Kagato, smirked.
"Well I am a very busy Quincy, with many many contacts, I have no doubt that I have an Al Ham in there somewhere."

-----------

Loch Jaw was bored, but Hueco Mundo was a place for relaxing, the reishi in the air supressed their hunger and well the sand every stopped competition for habitats as they were all the same.

A rustle behind him, Loch jumped and faced the hollow that had just appeared before him. It was a cat like hollow, Loch growled at it and it growled back. They eyed each other up before Loch jumped at it. The cat hollow evaded and tried to scratch Loch. He missed. 10 minutes later Loch and the cat hollow were still staring each other down. But then with a sudden snap, the cat hollow began to grow, its muscles growing larger and larger, it had to be its hollow ability, to grow larger. Then Loch recognised this hollow, by description it was Bester, a vile hollow that tricked others with its seemingly small size before devouring them.

Its physical size was far to large for Loch to, compete with if it decided to land on him or use physical force it would crush him. The cat hollow, more a Lion hollow ran and pounced. Loch waited for it to be directly about him and he let out his howl. His howl was his hollow ability, it was like a miniature Cero that was transmitted via sound waves, unblockable.

Bester was blown away, and part of his mask shattered. The attack was lucky, it was a fluke if he had hit anywhere else other than the under belly he might have shaken it off. But Loch was lucky and he opened his jaw and began to eat.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

Before Selia was the building of the Joutei. "This place is pretty big." She thought to herself looking up. Suddenly A hand grabbed her shoulder. "RECRUITING PROCESS COMPLETE!!" A voice shouted, She turned around. A purple haired girl was holding onto her shoulder, Behind her was a fat man, A women in a ninja costume. A man with Glasses, A man wearing black Vans and a large man who seemed like he had more muscle on him then an elephant.

"GET IN THE BUILDING!!" Melisa ordered, Kicking the newbie through the door, Then having Brikan drag her down with the rest of the recruits. "GET THAT DIO KID DOWN HERE TOO!!!" Mitchal nodded then vanished. BOOOM!!!! The wall explodes and Melisa blows some dust off her fist. "MY NAME IS MELISA AND I AM THE LEADER OF THE JOUTEI!! YOU GOT ANY PROBLEMS WITH THAT THEN BEG FORGIVENESS!"

Shortly after that Sentence, Mitchal arrived with a worn out Dio. Melisa noticed Neku's white board. "The hell is this crap?" she blinked. "It's a short hand of why they are here." Neku commented. "THE HELL DO YOU KNOW ABOUT OUR GROUP!?" WHAM! She punched Neku out of the chair and into the wall. "FORGET EVERYTHING THAT PIECE OF TRASH TOLD YOU!! I WANNA SEE THOUGHT BUBBLES ERASSING!!!"

She cleared her throught. "XAN! EXPLAIN!" Melisa ordered. "We are the Joutei, A group of humans much like yourselves. We hold the special abilities that make us superhuman. Our goal is to gather all the others like ourselves in order to aid them. It's scary not knowing what your abilities are, you feel as if you don't fit in. We simply want to give people a means of increasing their powers. A means of protecting themselves from the harsh spirit world." 

Xan bowed. "Please, Accept out invitation to join this group. We will teach you how to control your power better. We will give you shelter and we will give you friendship." He bowed once more. "We are not forcing you to join us.." He whispered that part, hoping Melisa couldn't hear it. "SCREW THAT! IF THEY REFUSE WE JUST KILL EM!!" She held up a large chef's knife and grinned evily.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

"You don't need to be so angry.  Those two pretty much explained everything to us the same way you did."
"Um, do I have to be here?  I really don't feel like taking part in any of this.  I just want to relax and do nothing really."
"And when can I go home?  My shows are almost on!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2009)

"Rahs."

Rahs looked up, wondering who had called out to him. None of the nearby Adjuchas were looking his way, and Nire was absent. The voice was unfamiliar.

"Rahs Loglos, correct?"

"Uhhhmmm," Rahs looked around in confusion again, "yes?"

A patter of laughter ran through the area, but it seemed like Rahs was the only one to hear it.

"Latas." The voice told him. Rahs assumed it was the voice's name. He wondered what it was. "Come."

Now Rahs could sense a presence. An area of extremely powerful darkness swirled at the centre of the Hierarchy. Within it, the Vasto Lorde sat. Only a few of the Adjuchas had entered the darkness and returned from it. They did not speak to others of what it was they saw.

Slowly standing, Rahs stepped into the darkness. It washed away as soon as he was through it, it was like a Hollow shell which prevent anyone from seeing inside of it. But he could easily see outside of it. A small hill was at the centre of the darkness, from the top of it, he would be able to see every Hollow of the Hierarchy.

"You look much like you did a common Hollow."

Rahs looked around, but no one was there.

A moment later, he felt something settle on his left shoulder, and a light fabric covered his left arm.

Rahs turned his head to the left and looked up into the Gillian's mask.

"Hi." it said friendlily.

"You are...?" Rahs noted that dropped over his left arm was the black cloth of a Gillian. But he could feel feet on his shoulder.

Was this...thing, wearing a Gillian's clothe and carrying around it's mask?

"I'm Latas." Rahs saw the mask's mouth open a little, and he could see a pair of eyes behind it, but that was all. The hell was this thing?"

Suddenly Rahs's eye contact with the creature allowed him to catch a glimpse of the well of power behind it, and he nearly buckled. This...this...was the Vasto Lorde? This tiny thing? So small that it held a Gillian Mask with both hands and the mask was as big as its body?

"You're really tall." Latas hopped onto Rahs's head. "Like, really tall. And strong. I can't stand on sticklegs like this."

It called Nire sticklegs? This was...so surreal.

Suddenly the Hollow, the most powerful of Hollow, pulled at the Gillian cloak so that it covered Rahs completely. He could feel the Gillian mask over his face now, the mouth of it opened to reveal his mouth behind it.

"Perfect!" Latas, full of delight, announced. "Okay, we'll do it like this."

"What?" Rahs had no idea what was going on. It's voice was so...childlike? Could this really be a legendary Vasto Lorde?

"Yes," Latas clenched his legs, making movements as if he wanted Rahs to walk. Rahs complied and moved forward. "Great!" Latas was truly happy now, "We can go around like this. You be the body, I'll be the head."

Rahs, somehow, had become the mount of the Vasto Lorde that led his pack. Almost in disbelief, he continued to ferry the childlike being along.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

"You don't need to be so angry.  Those two pretty much explained everything to us the same way you did.""Um, do I have to be here?  I really don't feel like taking part in any of this.  I just want to relax and do nothing really.""And when can I go home?  My shows are almost on!"

Melisa blinked. "WHAT THE HELL!?" She shouted. "OFCOURSE YOU HAVE TO BE HERE! AND NO YOU CAN'T GO HOME!!!" Melisa growled. "We have television here." Xan bowed. "You can watch your shows here. And after you pass the initial test you will have much free time." He smiled. "shut up.
Your too nice." Melisa commented. "If your too nice they'll walk all over you." 

Neku crawled out of the rubble and coughed. "Damn..." he struggles. "The hell is wrong with you!?" WHAM! He was bunched back into the rubble. "Shut up! Listen to me! You all are stuck here! We've got big plans for the group!! You got a plan? we'll fit it into the grand scheme!" The boss shouts.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 16, 2009)

With Nagi and Shin 

"Shin-Dono, who do you think set of the flare." Nagi said from under his mask once more.

The Yagami still had to get used to this, it wasn't that long ago that he was an academy student just like Sai and Nagi here yet now he was being adressed as Dono and Sempai.He didn't feel that different or much superior, he was only an errandboy at the moment in the Eleventh Division and truth be told this mission had given him the most action he had seen in a while.

"It's a bit hard to say."Shin replied while they continued to race towards the flare, or specifically the ground under it."Sai could be taken of the list, I doubt he has the brains to perform a kido like that."It was ironic that Shin couldn't do so as well."Sakurako and Kaon as well, neither of the two would rely on weaker and less experienced shinigami to help them out so it's either one of the Shinigami that hadn't manifested their zanpakuto yet or someone that ran into those things from before."

He still had questions though about Nagi's appearance and actions of before, but that would have to wait. For now he would just have to keep an eye out on this....Rather distinct man.

The two entered the forest and the sounds of battle were heard, groans and cries were crowded out by the sounds of a chainsaw.He had heard about this Shikai, it was supposed to be Kaon's.The blade that could even cut without slashing.

"Kaon's already here, I've been wanting to see that Shikai."He increased his pace and then the battefield came in sight, dozens of trees were ripped out of the ground, broken and scorched.What had caused all this was neither Kaon's Shikai nor these beasts and somehow he doubted it had been Sakurako.....

"It's seems they are almost done already, let's help them finish up."

With Maxi and Luciela

The exhausted Clown Hollow and his injured Liger subordinate had made their way back to their camp, the trip had been a silent one.When Soleada  rushed to Luciela when she saw her injuries the kangaroo Hollow was grabbed by the throat and lifted by the much smaller Maxi."Do me first."Was all he said."Before releasing the Hollow from that powerful grip.She quickly caught her breath again, rubbing her soar throat and then got to work.She opened her mouth wide, a yellow flame was spewed from it that washed over Maxi.

It didn't burn though, on the contrary in stead of it burning the skin it bathed it with reiatsu, healing it and recharging his tired body.When he felt back to normal again he moved on and ordered Kuma, the Bear Hollow to get up and come with him.They would hunt straight away.

Soleada moved over to Luciela who received the same treatment from her but due to the extent of her injuries took much longer and the end result wasn't as satisfying as that of Maxi's.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

Dai sighed and Kana cheered simultaneously.
"This is going to be great!"
"This is going to suck..."  He then thinks to himself,  _"I wonder how mom and Mawari will react to me not coming home..."_

-At Home-

Mawari bursts into the living room with teary eyes.
"MOMMY!"
"Eh?  What is it?"
"Did you feel it!?  Someone too Dai!"
"Huh?"  She closes her eyes and concentrates.  "Hmmm, you're right.  You have quite the spiritual awareness, hun."
"But what about big brother!?"
"I figured they'd come for him sooner or later."
"Who!?"
She turns and smiles at her daughter.  "You have no reason to worry.  He isn't in any immediate danger."
"How are you so sure."
"Just trust me and your dad.  He mentioned this group to me earlier.  It was only a matter of time before they'd begin taking action.  But don't get too stressed out about it.  He'll be fine."
"You sure?"  She began sniffling and rubbing her eyes.
"I promise."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

with Ssob-

"Hmm~hmm~~" A hum echoed over the sands. "Ara?" Ssob turned left and right. "Do you hear that!?" He questioned. "Ah? It's pretty!" Kou cheered. "Hmm~~ Hmm~" The hum continued. Ssob took a gaurd stance, He didn't know what was coming but there was no way it was good. The hum became louder, The tune remained the same but the hum became louder and louder! Soon it felt heavy, It was behind them but they couldn't move.

"Oh?" The humming stopped, And a voice called out. "A pack, I've been searching for those whod help me start a band!" It cheered. Ssob and Kou turned around, Behind them was an Adjuuca resembling a half grosshopper half human. It's mask had two holes on the side, And a few strange strings running from the back of it's mask to the small of it's back.

"I am Ereki." The Adjuuca bowed. "I'm Kou!" The bird followed the bow. "Ara?" Ssob turned his head. "I'm Ssob.." He blinked. "It's a pleasure to meet you!" Ereki cheered. "Perhaps you would allow me to join your group!? And then maybe we could form a band together!!"

With The Joutei-

"Well! since all of you seem to have, Decent, Spiritual pressure! Right now we're going to skip to the Entry Exam!!!" Melisa ordered. "Newbies have their choice!" She began pointed to Members. "Brikan,Mamamo,Fatty,
Mitchal, Xan,Neku,Isac,Dio or Myself! Pick you you want to fight against!" Isac blinked. *"THE HELL DO YOU MEAN NEKU,ISAC, DIO!?"*


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2009)

Nagi nodded as Shin explained these things to him. Kaon the name ran through his memory banks, he was sure he had heard that name before but alas he couldn't grasp it.

They got to the battle feild, it looked like a ploughed up field. The trees turned up and  burnt in a what looks like a marvelous display of power.

"What in gods name happened here, Shin-Dono?"

A look of shock across Nagi's face, and a ominous feeling brewing at the back of his mind.

-------
With Kagato.

Kagato looked at this crazy woman, Melisa he thinks they called her.

Kagato called over to Melisa. "Melisa is it, I think I just got hard" Although tied up he made a face :ho. 

"Do us favour love, and untie me or if you are gonna keep me tied up, at least drug me up again or flash your tits! Or I could fight you." Making another face 

Show no fear thought Kagato, not that he would show fear he was far too lazy to do that, and these guys seemed like a bunch of amateurs, his parents were expert quincies, he doubted these guys could teach him how to use his quincy powers better than his parents not that he even wanted to master them, it was too troublesome.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

*sigh* "I really don't feel like fighting anyone today.  I mean, what kind of idiot would barge into a battle without any knowledge of who you people-"
"A fight!  This sounds fun!"
She jumps forward and extends her arms forward.  She makes  fist with her left and, and places her right palm on top of it.  She looks at everyone and smiles.
"Its showtime."
Her left fist glows, and she spreads her hands apart.  A blue "blade" of energy about half her height is formed before everyone's eyes.
"Who do I get to fight!?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

"Do us favour love, and untie me or if you are gonna keep me tied up, at least drug me up again or flash your tits! Or I could fight you." Making another face  "Oh?" Melisa grinned. "You, You wanna fight huh?" She grinned larger, Her suppresser no longer active, the battle she had with Neku is just a minor showing of her abilities. 

BOOOM!!!!! Melisa explodes with Reatsu, taking on her Hollow form, The full body armor, eye-shield and open mouth. But this time, Her shoulder-blades seemed to emit a dark green flame. "A fight?" She grinned, the flame slowly began to over take her body. "THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN!!!" BOOOOOM!!!! The flame shoots up to the cieling and begins to cover the walls. 

"MELISA-SAMA PLEASE STOP!!!" Xan cries out. The flame dies and he ceases to have a heart attack. "I was just showin off." She blinks. "Please do not eradicate the new aplicants..." He sighed. "I wasn't gonna eradicate him." She crosses her arm. "Didn't even put full spirit into it." Xan sighed and turned to the girl who asked. "Who do I get to fight!?" He let out another sigh and adjusted his glasses. "As stated before. It is your choice."

Once more he pointed to the members. "Brikan, Mamamo, Myself, Mitchal, Melisa, Fatty, Isac, Neku or Dio."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 16, 2009)

Raye!? Andy said shocked, "Hey Andy Im sorry it took me so long to get to you" Raye said, Suna swung her other hand towards Raye knocking him backwards but Raye was able to land on his feet quickly, RAYE!!!, "Its ok Im fine, just dont move ok?" ......kay, Raye takes unleashes his Zanpaktou, "SCREAM MY HIME!!", soon a green light cover's his sword and turns into a spear like weapon, Suna turns her arms into giant sand arms, both warriors than charge towards each ready to battle.

_Human Word_
Leslie drives his new red Jaguar E-Type around town. He never really liked a the fancy stuff but he did beacause his mom got him that car and it would hurt her feelings not to drive it. While riding to pick up his little brother he soon found someone standing in the middle of the street staring at him, WHAT THE FUCK!!!!? Leslie said quickly putting his foot on the break, the car stoped about 3 feet away from the dude in street. Leslie quickly got out the car and comforted him, ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!? WHY THE HELL ARE STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET!? I COULD HAVE KILLED YOU!!! Leslie screamed at the stranger, but the kid just smiled, "Your the one" the boy said, Leslie looked at him confused, The next thing you know the kid appears behind him and puts a bag over his head,WHAT THE FUCK!!!! GET THE HELL OFF ME!!!, the boy knocked leslie out for about a hour, the next thing he knows he wakes up in a basement.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 16, 2009)

"As stated before. It is your choice."
Once more he pointed to the members. "Brikan, Mamamo, Myself, Mitchal, Melisa, Fatty, Isac, Neku or Dio."
"Anyone you say, eh?  Alright~~~~, how about~~~~~ you!"  She points at Mitchal. "Yea.  You're the guy that took me here, right?  Last time you caught me off guard, but now that I know what your ability is, it'll be a different story.  Hehehe."  She grins.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 17, 2009)

"Well made it... Now just to sit here and wait for the rest."Marco grumbled he ripped some of his robe around his arm and placed it aginste his chest before tieing it around his back. Now he had finally regained most of his stranght. He held the damaged soya and threw it away and mummbled. "Meh, took me ages to get a soya for my katana's cant wait to get a Zupakupto then I wont have to use the soya for defensive perposes as much."

Fighting the Hollow earlier made him want to improve his skills in order to be able to defeat it and hopefully in doing so eventully learn of a way of detecting it's spirit pressure so he could acctully fight it even without being able to see. He was never good at fighting without being able to see or detect his oppents pressure and his ability to sence spirit pressure was lacking and he couldn't detect anything out of a certain radius.


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato still tied up, yawned at that woman's display of power, it was a bit frightening but he suppressed that.
"Ey love that was alright, but you know I've seen hollows before so it wasn't that impressive. Say we have our fight in the bedroom, but either way you have to untie me first."

The Melisa woman was now of interest, a human soul that can become a hollow, weird but interesting.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato still tied up, yawned at that woman's display of power, it was a but frightening but he suppressed that."Ey love that was alright, but you know I've seen hollows before so it wasn't that impressive. Say we have our fight in the bedroom, but either way you have to untie me first." Melisa just smirked. "If you can't break out of a chair, How can you beat me?" She's already displayed her wall destroying abilities, A chair would be nothing for her.

"Anyone you say, eh?  Alright~~~~, how about~~~~~ you!"  She points at Mitchal. "Yea. You're the guy that took me here, right? Last time you caught me off guard, but now that I know what your ability is, it'll be a different story. Hehehe."  She grins. Mitchal vanished into thin air, then reappered behind the girl. "THE HELL DO YOU MEAN BY THAT!?" He shouts. "Ah, Mitchal you're yelling again." He bows and rubs the back of his head. "Sorry, Sorry."

BAM! Another teen was tossed into the basement. "Oh?" Xan blinks. "I had forgotten about you." A small child was standing next to the teen. "Release." He waved his hand, the child reverted back to a small figurine. "Welcome!" Brikan shouted. "Where the hell am i?" the teen asked. "You are in the basement of the joutei building. We are a group of humans with special abilities that want to help others like yourself."


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato looked back at her. "Very funny, your a hollow beast with nothing more than brute force, and you expect me to match my physical strength to yours. We Quincy, are more intellect and spiritually prone, but you knew that didn't you. So how about it thundercunt, are we gonna fight or... fuck, its up to you." 

Kagato desperately wanted to get out of this chair, and honestly he didn't mind if got to sleep with this Melisa girl, she wasn't too hard on the eyes. If he had to fight, he would just try and find a way to survive but meh he would deal with that if the moment arose. 

With the drugs now completely wore off, Kagato's mind was fully functioning again, but that was more than he could say for his body, as he hadn't had a chance to test it, but oh well.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato looked back at her. "Very funny, your a hollow beast with nothing more than brute force, and you expect me to match my physical strength to yours. We Quincy, are more intellect and spiritually prone, but you knew that didn't you. So how about it thundercunt, are we gonna fight or... fuck, its up to you." 

Once more Melisa activates her transformation and walks over to the newbie. "Very well." She comments. "How about we start." She grabs the arms of the chair. "With YOU FUCKING DYING!!!" Melisa picks up the chair with no effort, spins and throws it threw a wall. "COME ON ASSHOLE!!! GETUP AND GET GOING!!!" She jumps through the wall and lets out a massive green flame.

"S...She's not... pleased...." Xan adjusts his glasses. "So, We are allowed to choose who we wish to fight." Josef rubs his chin. "I chose, Him." He points at Neku. "Ah?" Xan blinked. "If you wish so, Then yes." He bowed. "Please, Everyone select an opponent. Even if you do not wish to battle, It's just easier then angering melisa!!!"


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato was thrown through a wall, while sitting on a chair. That greatly hindered his movements to balance himself when he hit the floor. Luckily the chair had been broken and he was free to move his bound arms, away from the restraint of the wooden frame. He quickly untied his hands, as the hulking hollow of a woman jumped through the whole and followed him. 

He got up quickly and materialised his bow, the blue spiking reishi in a very V shaped bow. 

"That was nice, but is that all you can do, hit hard. I suggest we stop this fighting, you turn back to that pretty human form I saw before and we can go enjoy ourselves, I am serious." Kagato smiled.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"That was nice, but is that all you can do, hit hard. I suggest we stop this fighting, you turn back to that pretty human form I saw before and we can go enjoy ourselves, I am serious." Kagato smiled. "Oh, It used to be." Melisa smirked. "See, I had to have a reatsu suppresser put inside me. So i wouldn't go crazy and lose myself. Killing everyone in my path." 

She waved her hand. "But it's gone now, shattered it, BOOM!" She makes an exploding motion with her right hand. "Now, I can do things like this." A small crackle comes from her hand. tiny blue bursts of light can be seen. The light increases and becomes a wave of electricity surrounding her hand. "DIE!" She punches forward releasing a burst of electricity towards Kagato. When angered, Melisa doesn't play around.

With Kento-

"Crap." He tossed off a piece of Shell from Ssob's former self. "I got to find a way out of here." He coughs and looks around. A small hollow is about to break into the human world. This was his shot, He rushed forward and jumped into the portal just before it closed and prayed it took him somehwere near Karakura town.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 17, 2009)

"Please, Everyone select an opponent. Even if you do not wish to battle, It's just easier then angering melisa!!!"
*sigh* "I guess there's no helping it.... how about, you."  He points at Brikan. 

-Kana vs. Mitchal-
"You're a loud guy, aren't cha~?  Hehehe, thats funny."
She takes a swing at him, but he disappears to avoid the hit.
"Awwwww, you're no fun."


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

"Shit!" Shouted Kagato.

He shot an arrow of concentrated Reishi at the electric blast, it wasn't strong enough to cancel it out, but it diluted the blast long enough for him to jump out the way.

"Why so serious? I don't really wanna fight, I'm a lover, and a druggie not a fighter."

He said as he rolled across the floor, arrow now re poised and ready to fire.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"The rules of my group! You picked your opponent. Now it's my choice if you meet the requirements to join the group. If you fail, I'll just kill you." She raises both hands, in the center she begins to form a ball of fire. "It's really all up to you." She laughs and releases the ball of flame. Melisa was having way to much fun. Mitchal dodges another sword swing and vanishes, He pops up behind Hana and kicks her legs out from under her then vanishes again. 

With Ssob-

"GRAH!!" His pack attacks a lone Adjuuca, "ARA!" Ssob throws a punch and knocks him back, "KAH!" Kou releases a flurry of feathers. EEEEEE~~~~ A horrible sound comes from Ereki, It nearly causes the Adjuuca's head to explode. Well not really, But when a horrible screaching sound goes through your eardrum it tends to feel like your head is about to explode.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 17, 2009)

-Kana vs. Mitchal-
Mitchal glares at Kana and screams, "THIS IS A FIGHT!  NOT A GAME!"
She innocently returns the stare and responds, "The yelling seemed a bit unnecessary."
"Sorry..."  he looks down, upset.
"Its okay."
BAM!
A knee to the gut sends Mitchal back a bit, grabbing his stomach and coughing a bit.
"You're kinda right anyway.  Hehehe."  She smiles and sticks out her tongue at him.
"Why you..."

-Dai vs. Brikam-

The large man walked over towards Dai.  His large figure dwarfed him in comparison.
"So, you chose to fight me, eh?"
".... Why do I make things harder on myself?...."
Kana turns to them and cheers Dai on.  "Don't worry, Dai!  I know you can win!"
He slowly and nervously turns his head towards her and shakily raises his fist and gives her the thumbs up.  She smiles and giggles and continues her battle.
_"I must look like a complete tool right about now."_
"HA!  You look like a complete tool!"
_"Dammit."_
"Do you honestly believe that you can even make me break a sweat.  You're teleportation powers are no match for me!"
"..... Actually, I'm a Quincy."
"Oh.... Oh yea, you're a Quincy.  Mitchal is the teleporter."
"Well, how do you wanna start things?  You wanna take the first swing, should I, or maybe we should-"
WHAM!
A direct punch to his jaw sends Dai flying back.  He flips mid air, and then makes a sliding landing.  
"HAHAHA!  This is going to be easy."
Dai stands up, and wipes the blood from his moth.
"So, you're going to be like that, eh?"
He opens up his right hand and a crimson bow forms.  He raises it and takes aim at Brikam.
"I guess I'm going to have to give you a taste of what I'm capable of."
He releases 3 arrows simultaneously and they head straight for Brikam.


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato nods in agreement. "But know you with the same effort I could blow a hole through the wall and run away, and never have to join your group. You didn't put much thought into capturing super powered people. And whats up with you guys, just doing what they tell you."

Melisa released a ball of flame, and it went flying towards Kagato. "Woah!" he said as he half jumped, half pushed back from the explosion. "That nearly killed me, and..." pointing back. "Opened up a hole for me to escape from, I could have done it myself but thanks love, its great seeing women helping men, like the good old days."


Kagato looked at the rubble and the hulking hollow monster, and realised how much he enjoyed just fucking with this girl, and it would be even better if he ended up fucking her :ho. 

"On second thought, I'll leave my departure till later and stay here with you darlin' ".


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2009)

With Klaud

With most of the opponents now already taken Klaud, deciding to go along with this to see how strong the people of the Juureichi, the most densely spirited part of earth, were. Klaud chose Isac, the pin manipulation ability seemed interesting.

"Isac was it?"Klaud asked."How about the two us battle it out."Though the room issue was something else. Here in this basement it was rather crowded.

With Shin, Nagi, Kaon and Sakurako

The four of them had been cutting down their opponent's numbers, very successfully, especially Kaon was particularly proficient in doing so but that was only to be expected of the highest ranked shinigami and it didn't hurt that his Shikai could tear trough several beasts in a single slash.Though there was one thing worrying all of them, what it was what happened here and caused all this damage.These beasts were lowlevel but high in numbers, yet even that single asset they had couldn't have achieved damage of this level.

And then it happened, they had finally taken down the last of them and were in the process of checking to see whether they missed anything and then it happened.A fireball shot out of the portal that was the nexus of this all, thank the Spirit King that they hadn't gotten to examing that yet since that explosion would've killed them all without a doubt. It was almost as if the power of a Cero had been compressed in that fireball and though it was slow moving it's damage was impressive.

And then two hands ripped out opposite sides of the portal  before forcefully tearing at it so that the size increased. looked like one of those zombies but then over 20 times bigger. The beast roared once while the four of them were just standing there in shock, this thins rivaled a Menos in height yet it looked nothing like one.Except for the thick white mask covering it's face and only revealing it's mouth and 2 sets of eyes.

With haste the four of them dodged the fireblast that came next and started circling the beast.Sakurako skipped the incantation of Byakurai and instead instantly fired that lightning bolt at the beast's head, though it was easily snuffed out by the hand of that giant."Get back everyone!!"Kaon yelled out as he went in for the kill, his chainsaw blade screeching  fiercely through darkening sky as he Shunpo-ed his way near the beast's head. A monster of this size couldn't be defeated any other way.Once again the beast blocked with his hand, the thickness of his skin protecting him from any notable damage and stopped the blade from spinning.

Now that his opponent was stuck, trying to pull out his blade. It gripped Kaon entirely, the sounds of bones breaking were heard but were crowded out by Kaon's screams before he was thrown at the ground in front of the portal."Kaon!!"Sakurako and Shin yelled out at the same time but while Shin intended to jump forward, the girl intercepted him and pulled him and Nagi towards Safe cover.She told them to hide behind the trees for now and split up so that they wouldn't make an easy target and they did so.

Shin, Nagi and Sakurako were each trying to look at how Kaon was doing, they could still hear him and then suddenly a tentacle shot out of the portal and dragged his just barely alive body into the portal.It was then that the beast roared once more and then attempted to shoot his prey out of hiding. Fireball after fireball shot out of his mouth and wrecked the place.

Shin couldn't see how Nagi or Sakurako was doing but the angered Shinigami ould barely keep himself from assaulting that Hollow with all he had.*"Rokudou Shinigami, zanjutsu will do you no good...."*A voice called out to him."*This is why I'm your zanpakuto."*He looked down at his blade as it continued.*"Since your ambition will never be able to reach the heights of your ignorance and stubbornness."*Yeah that was his Zanpakuto alright, it was always talking down on him.*"A blade will not be strike him down, but if you would just listen to me I could help you out.......Just listen to what my name is?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"Let me explain something to you." She points at the hole. "This is a basement, Just what do you think that area of sun is?" She smirks. "It's not sun." she answers herself. "I don't need to explain everything to you. I don't care if you want to leave. But you wont." Melisa holds up a hand. "It's simple. You become a member, you stay here, You don't leave till we TRUST you to leave. Even then, you wont be left alone. You will be watched, You will be monitored. we know where you are, when you got there and who you're with.  Twenty. Four. Hours. A. Day."

She grins. "Go ahead, Run off if you want." Melisa waves him off. "We'll find you." Melisa turned. "From what i've seen, You need work. Go pick someone else to fight." She turns, Any more and she'd end up ripping his head off. Melisa can't stand this kind of man.

With Neku-

"I'll go easy Josef Sempai." He held up his right hand. "Don't" Josef raised his arm and formed a black short bow.

with Isac-

"Isac was it?"Klaud asked."How about the two us battle it out."Though the room issue was something else. Here in this basement it was rather crowded. "Ah! Sure!" He bowed.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 17, 2009)

"It's simple. You become a member, you stay here, You don't leave till we TRUST you to leave. Even then, you wont be left alone. You will be watched, You will be monitored. we know where you are, when you got there and who you're with. Twenty. Four. Hours. A. Day."
"Sounds a bit perverted if you ask me..."
"DO NOT INSULT HER LIKE THAT!  WE'RE IN THE MIDDLE OF A BATTLE!"
"Oh.  Right.  My bad."
The two charge at each other with great speed. Kana prepares and takes a massive swing, only for Mitchal to disappear behind her again and kick her.  The force sends her forward, and to slow her self down, Kana stabs her sword into the ground and eventually stops.
"Its not fun if you keep on disappearing like that."
"ITS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE FUN!"

-Meanwhile-

The arrows explode on impact and Brikam is engulfed in smoke.
"You were a bit of a disappointment really."
"And whats up with you guys, just doing what they tell you."
"Nobody asked you!"  He turns and mumbles to himself.  "Pfft, what an asshole."
He turns around and brushes his shoulder off, but then stops in his tracks when he hears some laughing.
"Impressive.  I wasn't expecting to need to use my powers against the likes of you."
"!?"
Brikham was covered in what looked like glowing fists in a sort of shell like formation.  All of a sudden, 6 of them disappear.
"And you managed to destroy a few of the fists as well.  Good."
_"Who are these guys!?"_
"My turn."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"WAKE UP DAMN IT!" Neku's right arm transforms. "Micro Arrow." Josef releases his arrow. "Crap." Neku pulls back his fist and releases a ball of fire. the moment he does so the arrow explodes into a hundred mini arrows. They rip through the ball of Fire. Neku ducks and manages to avoid the ones that would have hit him. It not for the ball of flame. "Very good." Josef comments. He pulls back his bow once more. "I'm impressed." And releases a normal black arrow this time.

"Damn." He jumps back, and charges forward. "I'm not losing." He laughs and begins to dodge the Quincy's arrows. "W..What?" He jumps back, Neku throws a right Hook into his gut, Josef coughs and falls backward. Neku grabs his shirt and tosses him into the air. "MICRO ARROW!" He releases another shot, It stops short of Neku, No time to dodge, the arrow explodes and sends twenty arrows into Neku.

Not deep enough to hurt any organs, Hell not even deep enough to hit bone. They didn't have a shot at gaining any momentum. It was like being poked with a need twenty times. It hurt, he's bleeding. But it's not going to cause serious damage.

With Isac-

He takes out his power shot pin and places his shield onto his arm. His spirit drink is done for the day. So he can only hope he doesn't get hurt too badly. He thrusts his fist forward and releases a burst of spirit. It feels stronger then the ones he used before.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Feb 17, 2009)

Ynez exited from the cave she had stayed in for the time she was a Gillian. The cold night breeze greeted her scaly skin for the first time. She needed to find a pack and fast. Life as an Adjuchaa was hard and long.

As Ynez slithered towards the north, Ynez saw a group of Adjuchaa. One was a bat, who was carrying a Bear Adjuchaa and a Cat Adjuchaa following behind whose neck was chained by some sort of weird liquid. Ynez knew that by the look of their eyes, they were unhappy and discontent. The perfect victim to bring in as her pack.


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

Nagi though he should panic, this great beast had just mauled a fellow shinigami. But no he felt no fear, only anger and hate. It was ugly in sight and smell. Any normal hollow seemed beautiful but this was an eyesore. Nagi wanted to jump out and attack this son of a bitch, but now he halted. 

The fireballs wrecked the area, thrashing it and burning the earth. Thats it he was about to jump out.
"Kekekekeke, why so hasty?"

Nagi looked around, and he was at a Lake, completely different to where he was before.

"What's this, I need to return back, my fre...Comrades need me."

"Nevermind this is happening in your head, and you hesitate to say friends, I wonder why."

"Show yourself, I have no time for whispers in the shadows."

Then out of the lake, burst a giant head, followed by a large serpentine body. But what shocked Nagi the most was that the snake had Bone mask over its face, it was a hollow.

"Hollow! where have you taken me!"

"Hollow, kekekekeke, I am no hollow I am *Beep*, your zanpaktou."

"What?"

"Yes and now Nagi, you need me! The waters of my lake are poluted by the lies you tell yourself, and you tell me."

"What lies?"

"You know what lies, the ones you use to hide yourself from the outside world, your true power can never be found as long as you lie to yourself. The enemy fights with fire, open yourself up and use the waters of mine lake to soothe the flames of rage."

"I cannot, they would never accept me!"

"THEN I CANNOT ACCEPT YOU! I AM OFF YOU, MY FORM AND PRESENCE ALL STEM FROM YOUR SOUL, IF YOU CANNOT ACCEPT YOURSELF YOU ARE REJECTING ME!"

"Nooo~oooo!" Nagi shouted, and was back in the battlefield, his blade glinted slightly in light and Nagi though through what had just happened. 

Nagi turned to the others and then to the big beast. "How then are we gonna beat this guy?!" Resolve in his eyes, he would beat this guy with out giving in to his urges.

-------------
With Kagato

The hollow girl turned her back and walked away from Kagato. Her words hanging in his head. Like hell he needed work, maybe he didn't pratice as much as he needed, but he wasn't that bad.

Kagato raised his bow at Melisa and then shot an arrow to the side of her head as she was walking away, aiming it to miss her slightly and hit the wall behind her.

He eyes full of resolve, he was kidnapped and practically tortured and held against his will and they still had the nerve to call him weak, with out actually seeing what he could do. Anger rolled through his voice.

"Don't you dare insult my strength, when you drag me here for my powers, you crazy bitch! I tell you what, I'll fight you right her, right now. If you win I shut up and join your crazy joutei shit, if I win you let me sleep with you and show me the way out, or if you refuse to fight I take it your the weak one."

Kagato got hit Reiatsu hairband, and wrapped it around his fingers when he coupled this with his normal quincy cross, he used the extra reiatsu from the hairband coupled with the normal reishi collecting power of his cross to create what could be best called a Super elastic band bow and arrow. It was his best fighting form, an ultimate quincy mode created by his family.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"Fine." Melisa turned and raised her left arm. Two lines of light on either side of her arm began to glow, sectioning off those chunks of arm from the rest. SPLAT! they split from her arm and form a bow of her own. "We'll do this your way." She grins, Her left arm is now her own personal crossbow. "You can put all the reishi into it you want." A ball of light formed onto of her arm. "I'll just put all my reatsu into this shot."

With Neku-

Josef Jumped back and fired another arrow. Neku punched forward and cancled it out with his fireball. "This is getting us no where." Josef thought. "If this is just a fight to see if we are qualified." He removes a silver tube from his jacket. "Then take this." He throws the tube at Neku. Josef holds his left hand high in the air. With his middle and index finger extended. His right hand has the same fingers extended, however they point to the ground. He forms a circle with the two hands then draws a cross in the circle. 

Neku goes to punch the tube, When Josef finishes the circle. "Unholy Order." The moment Neku's hand makes contact a black substance overtakes his body. Forming a strange black box with a demons face. "I belive, I've shown my abilites." He comments. "DAMN IT!!" Neku punched the the wall.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 17, 2009)

With Sabrewulf​​
It had been a little while since Sabrewulf had rejoined the rest. He had told them of what he had Ratbat to do and they seem more or less inclined that it was the right decision. Now they were trailing behind Ratbat about twenty eight or so yards. Their guard up at all times. They walked for what seem like miles, it seems that the desert was literally dead tonight, but the silence of the hunt was broken by an erratic Ratbat whom was now fling circles around Sabrewulf squawking loudly about something or another. “ Boss! Boss! Boss! Boss! Boss! Boss!” It continually screamed as it circled. If Sabrewulf’s eyebrows were visable they would be twitching right now. Maximus and Saul try to calm the bat Hollow down but they were having no real luck. Canina just sakes her head with amusement at the sight. But unfortunately for the rest of the pack Sabrewulf was getting a bit flustered.  SILENCE!” He roars. The whole pack trembles under the weight of his roar. After looking around for a moment he addresses Ratbat.  “What news have you? Report.” Ratbat circles Sabrewulf once then hovers in front of him and gives his report. “Yes, yes.” he says with his raspy voice “A large, scratch that a very large Adjuchas is just over the next sand dune. It has killed an entire group of other Adjucas.” 

Sabrewulf’s eyes sheen at the thought of worthy prey. “Boss, I think it may be stronger then you! We shouldn’t mess with it I think.” the bat says in a intimidated tone. Sabrewulf chuckles at the prospect.  “How’s that old human saying go?” he ask as he starts to walk toward the dune.  “The bigger they are, the harder they fall was it? he says was he looks back to his pack whom were still not moving with him.  “If we work as a team there is no Adjuchas that can beat us, besides do I have to remind you of Lucraine’s fate?” It was either fear or respect that motivated them but they were now on the move as well. They reached the dune in no time at all and Sabrewulf sneaks up the small hill and observes the prey at hand. It was as Ratbat said a very large Adjuchas class. It looks as though it had already eaten several of the bodies but their were still several left.  Sabrewulf slides down the small hill and confronts his pack.  “I have a plan, so listen up.”  He says as he motions for them to huddle

 “Alright first off we don’t do anything ’til I’m though, understood?” His pack just nods at the question which was good for him.  “Alright I’ll start with you Ratbat, You’re the first line of confusion. You will fly around his head staying out of reach, when the opportunities presents it’s self I want you to blast him at the base of his skull with your sonic blast. Okay?” the bat smiles and says “check!”  Good, next Canina your with me, we’ll circle this beast helping Ratbat distract it, when I give the word hit it’s left leg with your blades.” She nods in agreement as Sabrewulf moves around the circle.  “Leatherhead, can you burrow under the sand? with a hiss the hollows replies “yessir.”  “Good, you’ll burrow under the sand and attack the Adjuchas’ right leg when you sense Canina attack alright.” the Lizard Hollow nods furiously at the question.  “Maximus, yours is the most important job. When you see the Hollow buckle under the attacks of Canina and Leatherhead’s attacks you are to use your ability to form a chain. Get it by the neck and open it up for me.” “Yes my emperor.” the centurion says with a half bow.  “Mamercus, Saul you two are to cover us with your abilities if you see we need cover. Questions anyone?” 

The pack seemed content with their assigned jobs so Sabrewulf motioned for the assault to begin. Ratbat tears out with alarming speed as he clears the dune. The rest of the pack fall into a sprint as they follow the bat like hollow the fight would soon be on.


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato looked at this woman, his anger was pretty low now. Now he was just trying to show off again. But he wasn't gonna let this woman walked all over him.

"My arrow is filled with copious amounts of Reishi and my own store of Reiatsu! lets see how this ends ey?"

Kagato pointed his fingers, towards Melisa the reiatsu in his body flowing to his finger tips, the reiatsu in the bow adding for added speed and power to arrow and the reishi was being dragged in to the points of his fingers ready for him to release in the biggest most powerful arrow he had ever done. 

_"Le Mor!"_

He released his band, and the reiatsu powered blast of Reishi left his finger tips and he he fell to the ground, tired and out of energy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2009)

Isac VS Klaud

The Quincy formed his golden colored bow centered around his Quincy cross, his right hand reached forward, two fingers bent and then pulled back as he created an Reishi arrow of similar color.He aimed at his opponents shoulder and let go, the arrow shot trough the air but then Isac did his thing. The pin user used his shield pin to form a purple shield that deflected the arrow.

Impressed that he didn't have to take it easy on him, Klaud started moving and firing arrows in succesion, Klaud had the speed advantage but Isac's higher Spiritual Pressure made it easy for him to block the arrows fired.Isac returned fire with his Power shot and forced Klaud to duck and roll all over the place. Shooting down the occasional shot that he wouldn't be able to dodge.

The problem would be Reishi though, this many Quincy fighting at the same in close vicinity in an atmosphere already thin of Reishi would be troubling, it wouldn't be long until there was too little to work with, he had two tricks up his sleeve and so he got ready to use his first, The Divine Burst and take Isac down when he has his guard down.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

Kagato looked at this woman, his anger was pretty low now. Now he was just trying to show off again. But he wasn't gonna let this woman walked all over him."My arrow is filled with copious amounts of Reishi and my own store of Reiatsu! lets see how this ends ey?"

Kagato pointed his fingers, towards Melisa the reiatsu in his body flowing to his finger tips, the reiatsu in the bow adding for added speed and power to arrow and the reishi was being dragged in to the points of his fingers ready for him to release in the biggest most powerful arrow he had ever done. _"Le Mor!"_He released his band, and the reiatsu powered blast of Reishi left his finger tips and he he fell to the ground, tired and out of energy.

Melisa Charged her shot full of her own Reatsu and released the attack, It creates a powerful beam of reatsu, destroying the arrow and creating another massive hole in the wall. This is one of Melisa's most powerful attacks. Rage of the Goddess. Her body tranformed back to normal, She can use this attack only once. It consumes almost all her spirit. "You pass." she comments.

With Isac-

Nearly one hundred points, That is the difference beteen the two opponents. But to compare experience would be like comparing a crack in the sidewalk to the grand canyon. Which isn't all that grand, It's just a big hole really. Isac has the trouble of not fully thinking through his battles, He doesn't form stratagies. No, He does.. Stupid things. Isac didn't block this arrow, He knew that's what the opponent expected him to do.

With that last speach, There was something specicious about this shot. Isac decided to roll instead, He then shot a ball of reatsu at Klaud. This was just a distraction, Isac quickly switched pins to the sword pin. It would be an unpredicted move, he hoped. The constant shielding and firing was wearing him out. Even if he ducked or blocked, It was no good. He just healed himself. He's sweating hard now, with how bad his wounds are, he knew the drink would only heal him so much.

With Josef-

"Stop struggling it's just a-" BAM! He was hit with an arrow, It didn't hurt, Infact it just.. blinded him. "C..CRAP!" Even with sunglasses the light blinded him. "HAHAHA!" BAM Neku pounded into the barrier. However, he accidently released a ball of fire and began to burn himself. "GUAH!!!!" He shouted, trying to put the fire out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2009)

Klaud smirked, it seemed that his opponent fnally used his brain. He didn't fall for that last shot and the didn't block it like Klaud was hoping. This attack was only useful once when an opponent wasn't expecting it and so he only had one last trick, with time running out he quickly got to it. 

With a loud explosion he fired an arrow into Isac's blast, smoke temporarily making it impossible for one to see the other and then Isac jumped trough the smoke, sword in hand and quickly closing the distance.Klaud saw how this was turning out and jumped back, but not before throwing something in the air. A small sparkling metallic tube."Trgiaob!"He yelled out while he released his bow, now with his hands free he placed his one wrist over the other and made wing flapping motions with his hands. 

A golden light covered the Ginto and formed a small bird that shot towards Isac.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2009)

_*With Kazuma and Suzume...*_
The two Shinigami in training race across the canopy of the forest leaping from branch to branch towards where they spotted the flare. Before they were purposly diminishing their Reiatsu to cloak their presence to any of those strange zombie like creature but now they can both sense a huge presence coming from the where the flare was fired. 

Kazuma's hands tremble slightly from the monstrous spiritual energy that he senses up ahead and thick beads of sweat form on his brow. Also for some reason his burnt right arm tingles like pins and needles but he has no time to ponder this. He looks over at Suzume's face...such a pretty face, full of determination. She can probably sense what's up ahead even better then he can and yet there's no sign of hesitation in her movements or expression.  _What if I can't protect her?_ he asks himself.

Kazuma tries to find the right words, something that won't make her feel that he's trying to get her out of whatever the hell is up ahead, "Suzume I really think that you should go and find help because I have a feeling that we'll need it," he tells her. 

Suzume doesn't respond for several seconds as she just stares straight ahead, then she slowly looks at Kazuma, "Nice try Kazu but you should know me better then that," she tells him.  

"But..." however before Kazuma can protest, huge tendrils of fire spit into the air up ahead and a deafening roar echoes through the forest. The roar of something entirely inhuman, of something with very bad intentions thinks Kazuma. 

Suzume suddenly sprints ahead of Kazuma and reaches the clearing, she stops suddenly on a tree branch and gasps audibly, "What in the name of the King?!" she exclaims in shock. 

Kazuma lands beside her and his eyes widen at the utter devastation and chaos. A giant zombie like Hollow, just like those other ones, looms over the field in front of a giant nexus of energy, blasting fireballs down at the ground. The entire field is scorched and dozens of trees lay uprooted on the forest floor. 

Suzume immediately scans the battlefield for any signs of wounded Shinigami and spreads out her inner awareness, trying to find any nearby Shinigami.

"There!" she shouts while pointing next to a row of trees. Kazuma looks and sees a brief flash of movement, "Let's move!" he exclaims. 

Kazuma and Suzume land on the forest floor and sprint from tree to tree until they approach the group of individuals from the rear. Then Kazuma relaxes when he recognizes Shin, "Guy's!" he exclaims with palpable relief in his voice. 

He also recognizes that fellow, who always skulks around the academy, the quiet guy...._the freak_...he thinks to himself but his own inner relief at seeing familiar faces more then assuages his innate distrust of this fellow.  

"Shin what's going on here?!" asks Kazuma. 

Suzume walks beside Kazuma feeling slightly out of place since she was never assigned to this mission but frankly she couldn't care less right now considering the circumstances, "My name is Suzume.....uh, are any of you wounded?" she asks, "I have some minor healing skills." quite an understatement indeed but she doesn't know really know these people.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 17, 2009)

-Kana vs. Mitchal-

"You're such a buzzkill..."
*sigh* "You really don't get the point of these trials, do you?"
"To just fool around with friends?"
He sweatdrops.  "No.  That was completely wrong.  Don't you ever listen?"
"Nah."
Dai hears this and looks at her from the corner of his eye.  _"But she was yelling at me for not listening!"_

Kana takes an offensive pose.  "Now if you'll only stay still, we can start enjoying this."
She charges and swings again, but yet again, he vanishes and appears about a dozen yards from her.
"You don't seem to understand, do you?  CLOSE COMBAT DOES NOT WORK WITH ME!"
"Oh yea."  She puts her finger on her mouth and looks up.  "You're right."
"YOU ONLY JUST REALIZED!?"
"Heh."
She looks down, the glasses let off a glimmer and she grins at him.
"If you're going to stay away from my weapon like that, then I'll have to send the weapon to you."
"What are you talking about."
"Just watch and learn, buddy."  She grips her sword tighter.  It begins glowing more ferociously and extending in length.
"_What is she doing?_"
"Its a little trick I've been practicing.  Takes a lot outta me though, but I'll get there in the end."
She begins lightly running towards him.
"I've told you already, your sword isn't going to reach me."
"Its not a sword anymore."
"!?"
"ITS A SPEAR!"  With that, she puts her entire body behind the spear and hurls it at Mitchal with great speed.  Kana must've put nearly half of her spiritual energy into it, but as it goes on, it shrinks in size and slows down.
_"Dammit!  Its still not working."_
This drop in speed gave Mitchal just enough time to teleport and evade the attack.  The spear hits the wall behind him, and creates a massive explosion on impact.  Kana stands bent over with her hands on her knees panting.  Mitchal appears behind her.
"That was quite the fight you gave."
*pant*"Thanks." *pant* "Not good enough though, eh?" *pant*
"Well, I got one thing to say to you."
"Lay it on me, slick."
"PASS!"
The sound vibration from the scream sent a shockwave that pushed Kana's hair back.
"That seemed...... unnecessarily loud."
"Sorry."

-Dai vs. Brikan-
Suddenly, a number of glowing fists hover around Brikan, and the six that disappeared re-formed.  Dai is in such awe that his lollipop falls out of his mouth onto the floor.  
"There must be 2 dozen of them!"
"Its 25 to be exact.  And this is my ability!"
"This is going to be good."  He then bends over and picks up his lollipop from the floor, rubs it down with his shirt, and puts it back in his mouth.
"Thats disgusting!"
"Its a good lollipop."
"Enough small talk.  Prepare for a fisting!"
Everyone in the room sweatdrops.
"You should probably think before you speak."
"SHUT UP!"  He charges for Dai, with the fists flying straight for him as well.  The first makes contact with him, and sends Dai flying back.  Before he hits the ground though, Dai manages to plant his hands on the ground and flips to a safe landing before taking a defensive stance towards Brikan.
"Dammit, they're just too many of them."
"Pretty cool, isn't it?"
_"My arrows seem to be able to affect these fists of his, but shooting off 25 in such a short amount of time...... its going to be tough on me, thats for sure."_
"Time for the second barrage."
He charges again.  This time, Dai stares him down with his bow aiming towards him.  He closes his eyes to concentrate.
"HERE I COME!"
Dai opens his eyes.  "NOW!"
A flurry of arrows erupt from his bow.  25 to be exact.  
"I DID IT!"
Just as he said that, 6 arrows seemed to dissappear mid flight due to a lack of concentrated energy.
"... or not."
The remaining arrows make contact there is a large explosion creating a cloud of smoke.  The 6 fists then came out from the smoke and hit Dai all over his body, but he plants his feet and takes the hits.  Brikan emerges from the smoke, running for him.  Dai's bow diasspears from his hand, and there is a burst of energy and a small aura forms around him, making the fists fall apart.  Dai clentches his hand and makes a fist whilst running forward, and Brikan does the same.  The two warriors' battlecry can be heard by everyone in the room.
"NOW OR NEVER!"
"Go for it, Dai!  You can do it!"
"Eh?"  He momentarily loses concentration and looks to the side at Kana whilst blushing.  He then turns back towards Brikan only to be met by a big meaty fist to the face sending him flying against the wall.  He falls to the ground sitting on his ass and rubbing his nose.  He is completely exhausted.  
"That fucking hurt."
Brikan slowly walks up to Dai and stops right in front of him.
"You were quite the opponent.  I'll admit that."
"Heh.  Same can be said for you."
Brikan extends his hand towards Dai.
"You pass."
Dai takes the hand and gets up.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2009)

With the remaining three Shinigami VS the Titan

*"It is....."*Shin's eyes shot upon and he called out the name of his Zanpakuto."Shinzui Tatsujin!"All of the six rings on his zanpakuto started ringing, his breath  started to become visible as if it had suddenly become cold and the sounds of a strong wind could be heard from the blade though no cold or wind was actually present.But at this time he couldn't really pay much attention to it.

His blade only been released for a moment but right then something different happened, while the Hollow was still on a rampage two people arrived."Guys!"Kazuma called out as he and Suzume arrived on the battlefield, Shin was glad to have some more manpower with their commanding officer gone."Shin what's going on here?!"

"We've got some serious trouble here, fucking zombies all over the place and now this thing."With his back pressed again a tree, he pointed backwards towards the Hollow."We lost Kaijuu-dono...."He took a deep breath, then breathed from his nostrils and it almost seemed as if he was mad to the point steam came out of his nostrils.*"Use the first realm Rukodou-sama."*The voice from within Zanpakuto spoke up."I'll go in first, give me backup."Without waiting for an answer he ducked out from cover and held up his zanpakuto while pouring all of his Reiatsu into this first realm his zanpakuto spoke off.

A purple glow overcame him and he was shining bright, then suddenly.Dark spheres popped out from one of the rings on his zanpakuto but disappeared in the gound and then the glow dissapeared, he fell backwards as he completely spent and his zanpakuto returned to normal and the breathing was no longer visible.Sakurako immediately jumped towards him, wondering what the hell just happened and she tried to drag Shin to safety but now in the open the Titan had noticed them and was about to unleash a finishing blast but stopped when he spotted something.

From under the ground sphere shaped spectres rose up, chomping away on the reiatsu the ground and air consisted off and by now they were all almost at their burst limit.He attempted to bat one away but his hand went right trough it and then it happened.They exploded and with such a swarm completely surrounding him now it caused major damage. With the beast incapable of moving away fast enough he caught the full brunt of the attack but it's thick skin allowed him to survive it, though bleeding furiously and it was momentarily dropped on one knee.

"We have to take it out now!"Sakurako yelled out as she got up from next to Shin and used Shunpo to move closer to the beast. Another byakurai this time with incantation was being prepared and she was aiming for it's head.She hoped the others would follow her lead and assault it so that it wouldn't get up anymore.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2009)

"We've got some serious trouble here, fucking zombies all over the place and now this thing." With his back pressed again a tree, Shin pointed backwards towards the Hollow."We lost Kaijuu-dono...." Shin replies with clear anger in his voice and suddenly he speeds away towards the beast.

Kazuma can feel Shin's energy level surge and he stares in amazement. He's gotten far stronger he thinks. Suddenly Suzume shakes Kazuma out of his daze, "C'mon you heard them lets back him up!" she exclaims. 

Suddenly she runs towards the momentarily downed Hollow. Kazuma looks at Suzume with  a stunned face and he chases after her. _Why does she have to be so reckless!!_ he thinks. As Suzume runs forward she collects what little Reaitsu she has left and stops 10 meters in front of the giant monster. 

"This is the most powerful binding spell in my arsenal. I hope it'll be good enough!" and in her mind she thinks that it won't be good enough. Suzume claps her hands together with a loud clap and glowing Reiatsu sparks in her palms, she channels ever bit of spare energy and utters the incantation, her hands start glowing with a white aura.

*"Shining towers, rising on the hill, steadfast and true, Bakudo 7: Twin Pillars!"* she commands in a voice of power and slams both her palms into the ground with all her might. Suddenly glowing energy ripples outwards like a stone being thrown into a pond, and it radiates out of the ground and arcs up into the air, swirling over the massive Hollow. The energy whirlpool splits in half and forms into two giant glowing pillars of condensed light. Each one is the size of a fair sized tree. 

*BABOOM!* Both the pillars slam into the Monsters hands stabbing right through its thick flesh. The giant Hollow roars in combined pain and fury and attempts to free his hands and the glowing pillars shake, cracking slightly but they hold firm just barely. They'll most likely break any moment in fact. 

"Oh wow it worked?!..." Suzume says in an exhausted daze and suddenly her eyes flutter and she falls backwards. Kazuma appears like a blur behind her and grabs her. He checks her vitals and thankfully she's breathing, Kazuma sighs in relief.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 17, 2009)

Marcus was running through the forest at breakneck speed heading toward the flare that he had saw earlier. He could only hope that he wasn’t late. That he could help.  The trees in the forest are a blur as he picked up speed. He only wishes that he cold use Shunpo that would make this far more bearable. He hit’s a clearing in the forest there he see a massive explosion. The ground rocks under the tremendous force. Marcus shields his eyes as a blinding light washes over his body. As it slowly fades he can see the form of a large Hollow, a very large Hollow. His jaw almost hits the ground. The prospect that this beast had survived that blast. But then he started to salivate at the notion. The Hollow was bloody injured but it was still alive. Or as alive as a dead thing can be. Hid right hand slides over to his Zanpaktou. He pulls the blade from it’s resting place. The sound of steel upon sheath can be heard as the blade is pulled. The dark blade seems to tremble with anticipation as it starts to feel the well of spiritual pressure coming off the beast.  Marcus steels his nerves as he begins his approach what a glorious battle this would be he thought.

But before he can make a move another Shinigami comes from the side. He had briefly saw this one when the assignment was given but he knew very little of her. The distance makes it impossible for Marcus to hear what the Soul Reaper is saying but he knows that she is saying something.  As she finished what Marcus figure is a Kido spell a  light emanates around her. The swirling energies swirl around her then in a split second they fire skyward over the giant Hollow. Marcus watch as it splits and rocket downward on the brute. It splits into two shafts and impels it’s hands. Marcus takes this moment to strike while it is distracted.  With a burst of speed he rockets forward. Drawing his Zanpaktou close to his body he leaps high into the air. He flies up near the beast’s gaping maw and strikes out at the neck. He is strong enough to cut into the flesh but not strong enough to kill it. He lands with a thud and bounds off toward the other Shinigami in the area. He stops just short of running into Shin with a heavy breath he brings his Zanpaktou back up in an offensive manner  “What in Mar’s name is that beast?”


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

Nagi watched as the beast attacked and Shin released his blade. He dropped his own sword on the ground, "WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!" he screamed, before rolling on the floor picking up his blade, and rolling out of the way of the attacks till he was facing the Titan.

New faces had arrived, but Nagi would wait to talk to them, this was more important. A bakudo was holding it in place, but it looked like it would break, Nagi would not let that chance get away.

The titan was bleeding its dirty blood poured out, and Nagi's eyes filled with rage. But he raised a hand to his face to control it, he pushed it down, deep down inside of himself, he wasn't gonna let it out, and if he wanted to stop being tempted he would have to get rid of this thing.

His Zanpaktou pointed forward towards this things, his scratched up leather gloves gripping the handle tightly, just incase it made any sudden movements.

--------------------
Kagato was looking at Melisa, it was bullshit, how she could take his families strongest attack and shrug it off, he wasn't gonna let a shame like that loom over his family.

"I pass ey? since you didn't win and I didn't win how about we have a compromise,  you get your prize and I stay here, get stronger and help you with whatever, but I also get my prize and you sleep with me. I trust that you are a woman of your word?"

Kagato was interested now, he wanted to get stronger and despite how attracted he was to this woman, one day to blast her head off. But for now, he would stay and get stronger while monitoring her growth, looking around, their growth. Generic Quincy shit wouldn't cut it with these guys.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 17, 2009)

Marco looks into the distance senceing all the Spirit pressure from everyone fighting. He would like to help however, in his condition it would likly just hinder them and lead to further problems for himself. All he could do is watch and hope that no one was hurt or worse killed. He formed his hand into a fist in fustration. "I'm still no strong enough to even help my fellow shinigami while their fighting. I feel so f***ing helpless. Only if I had a Zukupto I may of been able to survive that damn hollow and be helping my fellow shinigami right now..." The now damaged katana had crack dancing over it. Even the slightest ammount of pressure ion the hilt was already destorying the blade. He just wished he was stronger, just enough to assist in the battle aginste the hollows even if it meant his own life but he couldn't find the will to go into battle in his condition. After all dieing would result in him losing the chance to excat revenge on that hollow he had meet earlier.
In his mind defeat simply was not an option! Not until he got revenge, not until innocent blood was no longer spilled over the continous battle between the Shinigami and Hollows. He understoud however their always must be a balance of power between both fractions but he hated the thought of people being devoured every day by a hollow despite the efforts of shinigami. It was simply a hardship too meny people had to deal with in the human world. Having someone close to you die had great effects but having someone die and not know the reason or the killer was much worse. True he could somehow contact his avatar without the a Zapukto but what use was that. It didn't help him in combat what so ever. The it occured to him, his words from his battle early came back and reminded him. "Death is just another adventure..."  How could he sit here while his fellow shinigami where fighting and worry about his weaknesses and failures. It all seemed clear to him now, his reason for becoming a shinigami, the questio he asked Tylos. Finally his mind had been brought into the light of the world and he found his resolve to fight again, even if it meant death.
Marco struggled to his feet and gripped his katana, despite it's condition. He began making his way towards Shin and the others. No longer did the wound hinder his movements, no longer did he dout his abilitys, no longer would he hide in the darkness of his own mind. Such was his resolve...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2009)

Kazuma carries Suzume a safe distance away towards the edge of the battlefield as the other Shingami attack the giant brute for all their worth. He lays her against a tree and brushes back some strands of long hair from her forehead and stares at her. She looks very peaceful.

Suddenly he feels a tingling sensation in the back of his head and a female voice speaks to him from his mind, no correction not his mind but his newly manifested Zanpakuto. He can feel it humming as the voice speaks... 

"You'll have plenty of time to moon at her after this is all over. Don't you think that you should help your friends?" 

Kazuma frowns at his sword, "Oooh so now you want to speak to me huh? What about all those other days when I tried to commune with you and I got shut out but today when I almost died *now* you come and help me?" 

"You needed a good swift kick in the ass before you were ready to commune seriously with me."  the voice replies indignantly. 

_Yeah more like you helped me out for your own self preservation is more like it,_ Kazuma thinks bitterly. _I heard that you know!_ the sword echoes in his mind. 

Kazuma shakes his head in frustration, "Geeez....why did you have to be a female spirit huh?! Can't you be some intimidating fellow in black robes and a mask?" 

"Oh stop your bellyaching and fight with me," replies the voice in a huff. Kazuma takes one last look at Suzume and then charges off towards the Hollow. He hones in on the Creature and funnels massive amounts of Reiatsu into the soles of his feet, it's his primitive method of trying to mimic Shunpo and even though its not even close to the genuine article, it still increases his speed by a significant margin. 

"Go for the heel!" echoes the voice in his head, "Hurry while its still down!" 

"Don't be a backseat spirit!" Kazuma exclaims even though he does exactly as the voice tells him. Kazuma spins behind the creature in a cartwheel fashion and slices both its right and left Achilles tendons in one fluid movement. They don't have to be deep cuts either to do their work. Kazuma is just barely able to sever whatever muscle connections are in there and he darts away as quick as he can.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"I pass ey? since you didn't win and I didn't win how about we have a compromise,  you get your prize and I stay here, get stronger and help you with whatever, but I also get my prize and you sleep with me. I trust that you are a woman of your word?" Melisa just shook her head. "Nah, Sorry. You must be this powerful to ride me." She held her hand way above her head. "And your here." She held her hand below her knee.Then walked off. "I'm going to my room. Brikan, Since your done guard my door."

"Oh." She stopped. "Xan, Care to aid these Quincy's?" She asked. "N..Not at all." 

With Isac-

The Golden bird flies towards him. "C.Crap!" He holds up his shield and tries to bash it away, But it continues to peck feriously, This was rather annoying but not much Isac could do, He swung his blade at it but it would evade. He continues swining and slashing, Still getting annoyed. "GUAH!" He used his shield as a means to knock the bird away before it cracked and he fell to the ground. "Guh.... Too...Tired.." 

With Neku-

"SOMEONE GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 18, 2009)

_About time you get your act togeather, I was beginning to think that you would never get back your resolve or moral._Marco kept quite, he continued heading towards the battlefield at the highest spped he could achieve without causing his wound to open further. True he no longer felt the pain from the wound but he still was weakended greatly by it.

Upon arrival he cut down one of the 'zombies' at first it confused him. _How the hell could a hollow have control over the dead?_ he thought, it was no wounder that Shin and the others where struggleing to fight the undead and the hollow at the same time. "Hey guy's sorry i'm late, didn't miss much did I?"He asked the group cutting down another zombie. The katana's blade broke at that moment, it didn't come to any surprise it had been through alot of punishment from various sources.
_Damn, I hope one of these guys have a spare katana or broadsword, at this rate I will cause hinderance of my group CO and the others._
_Dont worry just use your fists and spells._
_I cant use destruction spells..._Marco replied kicking away another. He jumped back to get some distance so he could try and find something to use as an weapon. He still held the hilt in his right hand, the guard had fallen off with the blade and lay on the ground infront of him, of course that would be no use for a weapon.
He scanned the landscape searching for any form of close-quarters weapon hoping to be lucky and find one that was not already in use, it would be an added bonus if it was not badly damaged or blunt. _Why suddernly be able to make contact with my avatar and not have an Zanpukto, agh this is such an annoying day for me... I still cant believe I lost my will eariler._


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 18, 2009)

With Ssob-

"So Ssob, why do you want to become a Vastolorde?" Kou questions. "Ara? I don't!" Ssob answers quickly. "EH!?" The two girls seemed shocked. "I want to become an Arrancar!" He stands proudly. "What about you two?" He tilts his head. "Hmm~" Kou rubs her chin. "I want to become human again~ But i don't want to die to do it~" She smiles. "Becoming a Vastolorde seems to be the way to do so!" The bird smiles. "I want to form a band!" Ereki shouts. "But, there is no way to do so unless i reach Vastolorde level."

She rubs her chin. "Ah. But, Arrancar are very human and Arrancar have authority over hollow." Ssob blinks. "REALLY?!" The two shout. "Yes." Ssob answers, These two were not too bright it seemed. But then again, niether was Ssob. "THEN LET'S BECOME ARRANCAR TOGETHER!!!!" The girls cheer. "Ara!?"

With Akira-

"YOU~ SAID~ MY~ NAME~" Kazehime cheers and dances about. "Yes.. I did!" Akira smiles. Suddenly, There's a knock on his door and Akira is yoinked from his inner world. "Ah, C..Come in." He stutters. "nng..." A very tired looking Meeko walks in and yawns. She had forgotten that this was Akira's room and the knocking was just her trying to grab the doorknob.

"Ah!? Meeko!" Akira dropped his blade. Meeko just yawns larger and stretches her arms before collapsing ontop of Akira. "MMPH!!" He calls out from under her. But, it's too late, She's out cold and Akira is trapped.

With the Joutei-

"For now, Everyone please head up to the 30th floor and pick a room to sleep in. We have gotten new beds ready for everyone, Even you Isac, Neku and Dio." Xan bows. "Rest for tonight, We will have breakfast ready in the morning. Miss Kana, Your TV is in your room, watch what you wish. Mr. Dio, you can sleep in if you want. Your training is not schedualed till four." He smiles.

With Melisa-

"Urgh..." She stumbles into her room. Brikan closes the door behind her. Melisa doesn't even kick off her shoes, she falls into her bed and passes out. Her arm is throbbing in pain, but she has used up too much spirit for her to care. Her arm has turned a deep purple, but fatty can handle that later. Right now Melisa just needs to sleep.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 18, 2009)

With the Shinigami VS the Titan

The group went on the attack, minus Shin who was still passed out from Reiatsu exhaustion, and while the rest were either hacking in or using Bakudou Sakurako went for the fourth Hadou."Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages."She stretched out two fingers towards the Titan's head and yelled out."Hadou #4 Byakurai!"A bolt of white lightning was cast from her index and middle finger and the attack pierced the mask and head of the beast.
With all of the damage it had already suffered this was more then enough to finish it off and it started to break down.

The sound of a finger snap could be heard and the portal that had been the cause of all this disappeared, there was no doubt that....Whatever had been the cause of this.....Had remained in the shadows and was observing this....Test.

"We need to get back right away, you guys should return to your studies but Shin and I need to report this to our captain and I'm sure the twelfth division will also want to know about this."She considered sticking around with them for a moment but she really couldn't afford to waste too much time with this, they lost their fifth seat and there was a potential threat to all of SS waiting to happen."Hurry back to the academy, I'll take care of Shin."She used Shunpo and reappeared next to Shin and picked her squadmate up and carried him over her shoulder.

With another Shunpo she was gone and on her way back to Seireitei.

With Klaud.

"The Trgiaob defeated him?"The most surprised one here was Klaud, that Ginto was a small annoyance that was supposed to act as a distraction while Klaud prepared to blow his opponent's brains out with an arrow shot but though his opponent was much stronger then him, it seemed that he had been exhausted too much already."Heh, what a pitiful ending."He meant it more from his angle, this couldn't even be called a victory.....What a disgrace, if his opponent had been rested it would've been completely different.


"Screw the 30th floor, I'm going out."He told the Joutei."I need to find the Quincy Order branch of Karakura and some training wouldn't hurt either, but don't worry since I have no place to stay I'll be returning here eventually."He exited with saying."I give you my word as a Quincy."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 18, 2009)

((That end of the plot then?))

Marco listened gripping his chest wound, he only just about remembered it, he got lost in the moment eariler so much that he couldn't even remember until now. He let out a sigh and said, "My wound burns..." He pushed up his glasses with his free left hand. "Well i'm going to get patched up later."He left the group taking his leave.

Once he found somewhere he slowly began to heal as much as the wound as possible without the use of spells, using natural herbs and a pastle & mortar. He learned about using herbs to heal wounds from his father before he was killed by the hollow he fought earlier that day. However, he never finished learning so his skills where moderate at best compared to his father and such. At least he finally meet some other academy students and now had someone to socialize with. Even if it was just the two it was better than no one at all.


----------



## Serp (Feb 18, 2009)

The great beast had been slain, Nagi felt a wave of peace wash over him, he was calmed now. The rest of the group had finished off and returned to Seireitei, and Nagi did the same.

The good thing about having no friends, was noone pissed you off about what happened out in rukongai, which was a positive, but you also had noone to share all the awesome shit you saw with. Well Nagi had now achieved enough credits to join a division, and lucky enough he was placed in the 12th division like he wanted. But now he had a meeting with his captain, he knew not if it was normal for a captain to meet new recruits, but he had heard captain Kurotsuchi didn't do normal.

Nagi had a new face mask on, and patched up gloves, his appearance mostly hidden again by his clothes.

Nagi walked into the 12th division barracks and to the captains office, he knocked on the door, after 5 mins he knocked again, he could see Mayuri in the room, but he was not responding, after 15mins of waiting Nagi, walked in.

"Sir?"

Mayuri kept on working.

"Sir?!"

Mayuri turned his head, a perpetual grin on his face.

"Yes?"

"Erm, hello. I am Amen'hoko Nagi, I recently joined the 12 division, you wished to see me."

"Ahhhh yes." Mayuri looked him up and down, and tilted his head to side. "Take off you clothes."

"Wait what?" 

"You heard, now strip down."  Nagi did what he was told and was soon down to his underwear.

Mayuri came up to him and ran a finger down, Nagi leathery hairless pale skin. He opened his mouth and examined Nagi's teeth. He ran his hands through Nagi's tinted hair, he inspected his hardened nails, and gazed into his eyes. And then Nagi walked away.

"Ok, put your clothes back on." And Nagi did. "Ok so you have a rather strange soul defect, soul defects are not common, but are not rare. I take it you were a hollow before being purified, well the shinigami that purified you fucked up. Your soul was not purified fully, meaning that only 90% of you was turned into a plus, while the 10% of your soul had to take remaining hollow parts to patch up the difference. I can fully purify you now, but that would involve you dying and starting the cycle again. But a soul defect such as yours, I have not seen yet, only read about, it will be a joy to test you, how lucky am I."

Nagi was getting the creeps from this guy, the guy with a 10% impure soul was scared of this guy, Nagi wasn't even scared of hollows but this guy sent shills down his back. Mayuri turned his back,and was doing something on his desk.

"So boy, can you acheive shikai yet?"

"No sir."

"Well do you know what your avatar looks like?"

"Yes it was a giant, sea serpent type creature with..."

"Let me guess a hollow type mask?"

"Yes sir."

"Your zanpaktou spirit being part of you, also carries your impureness I can assume that your avatar ressembles what you looked like as a hollow or would look like if you reached Ajucha's level."

All Nagi could do was nod, this is one of the reasons he wanted to join the 12 division, to figure what he was. But it was all a fuck up from a noob shinigami, a soul defect how uneventful. Then Mayuri turned around, an even larger grin on his face, and a holding something, that Nagi couldn't even put into words for how fucked up it looked.

"Time to collect a sample." 
----------------

Kagato was lying against the wall, and yawned. He was still pretty beat from using so much power, so he daren't move. After he heard them say about the beds.
"Fuck me, you grab us, force us to fight and then give us beds. Sounds like something out of world war II, trust me I know, I'm German, well part German."

Kagato watched the others people in the room with him, none seemed very impressive, even Melisa the main one, seemed quite generic. Then the other quincy kid, got up and stated he was gonna leave.

"Hey thats fucking favoritism, I wanted to leave, I would have given my word as a quincy, but meh." Turning to face the kid.  "If your gonna go to the Quincy order branch, tell my folks that I am busy and won't be back for a while."

For now, Kagato would bide his time, learn what he can about this people, and then when the time comes turn all pwnsauce on them, he could see it now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 18, 2009)

With Maxi

The clown had been on a rampage ever since that defeat, no longer was he seen laughing and devouring while he was slowly gaining strength.Now with great anger he was seen blasting and crushing everything that crossed his path.Adjuucha, Gillian and Hollow were all eaten by him, while the arrogant Adjuucha first ignored anything but others of his kind.

Currently he was together with Kuma, the large bear Hollow, but he mostly functioned as a tool at this point. Though his sense of smell wasn't as developed as that of Luciela's but still he could track Hollows much better then Maxi.Currently Maxi was taking on a giant of an Adjuucha. More then three times his size and with a thick armor.It was an Ankylosaurus hollow with a tail smash ability that could deal out devastating smashes.

"Diezluna."Ten small slashes scratched the armor, the tenfold version was no way near strong enough to get trough that armor but Maxi was just testing.He kept jumping around and evading the hammer like tail of his opponent until it eventually yelled out in surprise.He had been lured up a sandhill and lost his footing there causing it to roll down the hill.It wasn't that agile so it had to struggle to get back on his feet at the base of the hill and Maxi blasted him with a cero.

The armor was badly damaged but the Hollow was far from defeated, Maxi now went in for the kill with his opponent open.

With Dio

During a break, which he made use of to get something to eat, he learned more recruits had taken in but he didn't bother to get to know any of them.Only his power had his interest, he would use it to gain the strongest body as possible.And so he simply returned back to the training room he had been using before.

He was seen running around, evading attacks of an imaginary foe while he switched between spheres, so far there was still a considerate time between switching spheres.Other then that he was practicing his aim with the Sol Sphere.That constant running around and evading while draining his SP with his sphere use was obviously quite tiring so often he was just seen lying around and catching his breath.

For target practice he was firing at empty cans with his Sol sphere, like now for example.He charged a shot with his sphere, the clear sphere glowing with a bright golden color before releasing the blast but instead of hitting the can, it was knocked over by the force of the blast hitting the area next to where the can stood."Even stationary targets are this hard, let alone something that's actually moving."He sighed as his sphere shrunk and returned to it's diamond form before settling in the ring again.

It would take a while before he would be able to reach that goal he had set for him, on the short term basis.He was to defeat Brikan and only then he would go home.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2009)

Suzume's eyes slowly open and she comes to awareness. She lays on a bed and looks up at a serene looking light."Ugh...where am I?" Suzume groans as she tries to get her bearings. 

"You're in one of the 4th's medical wards," responds Kazuma. He sits beside the bed and stares at Suzume, his dark sunglasses as usual covering his eyes._ He's got such nice eyes, _thinks Suzume, _I wish that he wouldn't always cover them, like he has something to hide._ 

"So how do you feel?" he asks her. "Hungry" she replies and her stomach grumbles. They both laugh at this, then Suzume stares at Kazuma's right arm and she does a double take. It looks perfectly fine even though his arm had been severely burnt and infected by a Hollow. She was worried because she had been unable to completely purify the wound but now it looks good as new. 

"So you got your arm healed huh?" she asks him. Kazuma nods and turns his arm back and forth, flexing it, "Yeah its as good as new now," he replies. Suzume suddenly feels intensely relieved, Kazuma had seemed stubborn and dead set against receiving any medical treatment. 

"That's a relief. Looks liked everything turned out for the better....well except for that 11th Division guy. Have you heard any news?" she asks him. Kazuma shakes his head and shrugs, "As if..." he replies. 

"Well I feel pretty good as new myself. Let's go find someone to discharge me. You up for a bite to eat?" she asks Kazuma. "Sounds like a plan but I'll go find someone. You just sit tight and I'll be back in a second," he responds. Kazuma gets up and walks away to find a nurse. He looks down at his right arm blankly and then puts his hands in his pockets. He didn't really see a healer to get it fixed up even though he had planned to. His arm had suddenly healed on its own at a rapid rate within a half an hour. 

"I'm perfectly fine," he mutters to himself but he doesn't realize how easy it's getting for him to lie so casually, especially to her.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 18, 2009)

Ssob and his pack travel across the sands of hueco mundo. "Gogoogogo!" A massive creature stands in front of them, It seems to be made of rock. "Gogoogogo!" The beast laughs. "COME OUT MEN!!!" the rock creature orders, five adjuuca jump out of the sand and surround the three. "HAHAHAHAHA!!!" The generic hollow laugh.

"OI! WE'RE NOT GENERIC!" They shout. They look similar to what you would see in a anime movie, the same design used multiple times with a few pallet swaps here and there. "STOP INSULTING US!!!" the beasts growl. Honestly, they don't even look threatening, If it weren't for the fact that they could al fire a cero no one would care about them.

With Josef-

He released his Ginto and allowed Neku to go free. the two then passed out on the ground. "ehh~" Mamao pouted. "Why's everyone so tired!?" She couldn't understand it. "It's.. You know.. Your..." WHAP! Xan gave up, It just wasn't worth it. "If you have something you must abosolutely do, you are free to leave for now." He looked at Klaud. "And as for the one who wishes to do things to Melisa.." He turns to the other quincy.

"Just give up, honestly it's not worth the trouble!" He adjusted his glasses. "But, You can not leave. For the simple fact that. you can't be trusted to come back."


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 18, 2009)

Marco finally cleared up his wound as best he could which was very little at most he could stop the bleeding and prevent any infections taking hold. "He looked at the hilt that was still with him, it was now lay on the ground. It came no surprise that he carried it back here with him, after all he was distracted mostly because of his wound and holding the hilt and trying to crush it in his hand help him forget about the pain while killing a few zombies earlier.
He leaned back aginste the rough bark of the tree and smiled, he felt a much greater sence of direction now, he was mostly happy about the fact the hollow was surprised by his Spell it likly meant he could use it in the future also to help him kill hollows that he may be required to fight after becoming part of a Gotei. In addition, he now had two fellow shinigami he knew to compete with true they would likly always be stronger than him but he knew that it would make him work harder in order to achieve a status.
_It's about time to get rid of that old thing, wouldn't you agree Marco?_His avatar stated, obveriously refering to the broke katana.
Marco closed his eyes and said, in reply, _It's no longer a katana, it's a Zakupto. Clearly, you should know that._
_I see, you will have to get it re-forged or taking something like that into battle would result in your death no matter what your fighting._
Marco sighed and asked himself, "What would I do? If someone was being harmed and it was aginste the law to assist them... What would I do?" He didn't reply to the question, the matter of the fact was that he really couldn't, not yet anyway and besides, replying to questions that he asked himself would mean that he is crazy!
_Dont worry avatar, I'll get it re-forged tommorow as a Zakupto rafer than a katana._


----------



## Serp (Feb 18, 2009)

Kagato yawned and waved a hand at the guy that was talking to him, he had no business talking to him.

Kags finally got up, and stretched his muscles, he was gonna do some practicing. Since there was no Shinigami or hollows or anyone _Made _of reishi he was free to continue firing bullets, but alas there was nowhere where he would fire and not destroy the place. He might as well go to the 30th floor to sleep.

"Yo, I'm going up to the 30th floor to sleep or whatever, K!"

And then he walked towards the stairs, man this was gonna be a hard, hard, hard time for him he thought.

----------
Hueco Mundo.

Loch Jaw was running, running running running from a group of Ajuchas hollows, their reiatsu wasn't that much more than his, its just that he hadn't had the to time to fuse with other hollows becoming a gillian and later an Acjuchas, so he decided to run. It was a pack, a whole pack big and strong and they were planning on eating him. 

No way out for little Loch Jaw. And then he saw it, in the distance a portal was being opened by a bunch of Gillian, now normally running towards Gillian is a foolish thing to do, but when being chased by even stronger menos, it is the lesser of two evils. 

Loch Jaw got there, and his small body allowed him to maneuver through the Gillian with ease. Until he got to the portal and jumped through. He landed with a thump into the human realm. Well at least there was a small fear of getting eaten over here, so he finally rested, wondering who those Ajucha's were and why they wanted him so badly, they had passed plenty plenty other hollows while chasing him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2009)

Kazuma lays face up on his King sized bed in his spacious Bedroom of his families estate. He stares at the wall with a thoughtful gaze. _Which Division should I apply for? Father's old division? Not so sure about that...._

Sudennly a thundering pain rockets up and down Kazuma's right arm. Like a million needles are being jabbed into every nerve ending in his arm. Kazuma screams in pain and clutches his arm. 

To his horror the pain increases and his arm starts to turn burn to the color of Volcanic ash. "HELP!" yells Kazuma as he scrambles out of his bed. A dark tendril with a spiked tip grows out of his arm and wraps around his throat, strangling him. Kazuma reaches for his Zanpakuto but the dark tendril pulses with raw energy and electrocutes him. He falls to his knees and struggles to release the tendril from around his throat but to no avail. Within another minute he falls to his side gasping for what little breath is left in his lungs and some seconds later he stop moving at all. After another minute he's pretty much dead. 

"NOOOOOOO!!" Kazuma yells as he awakens from the nightmare. He sits up bolt right in his bed, sweating profusely and breathing heavily. He immediately checks his right arm, touches it to make sure that its real, poking and prodding every part, it looks and feels perfectly fine.

With a sense of exhausted relief he lays back on his bed, "Never had a nightmare quite like that before..." he mutters quietly to himself. 

"Who said it was just a nightmare?" hums the inner soul of his Zanpakuto.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 18, 2009)

Back at the Eleventh Division 

"What the hell?"The brown haired Shinigami said upon waking up, he was back in the so called rookie's barracks of the Eleventh Division lying in his bed while the Ha-ha brothers were in the room together with Kaori."Hiya Babyface."The tall woman greeted upon seeing him woken up, she and the so called brothers (They weren't really brothers) made their way over to his bed and the brothers were next to respond.Like always the leader of the trio did most of the speaking.

"What happened huh?""Huh?!""Huh?!?"The other two never spoke that much, usually just repeating the ending of each sentence the leader of the group said, though the repeat always louder then it's predecessor's.

"We just ran into some trouble but I have to......."He was climbing out of his bed as he said so, what he didn't expect though was to be completely naked under those bed covers and as his face turned scarlet from emberassment, the others just laughed while Shin quickly covered himself with the bed covers."This really made my day, you know I was sad before that Sakurako didn't trust me enough to let me undress you.......But very sexy body you have there Shin-kun, little Shin-kun didn't look bad either."The amazon teased and Shin's reaction only increased the laughter.

When they had finally stopped laughing Kaori continued."Sakurako and Kurotsuchi Fukutaicho needed a blood sample from you and since they were already stripping you they thought it would be just as easy to use the blood that had gotten on your clothing."Made sense to Shin, though it was still rather embarrassing but he was soaked in.....Zombie blood or whatever, without body remains of those things their blood was the only thing to go with."You were to report to the Captain's chamber's as soon as you woke up, they were interested in your side of the story as well."She picked spare clothing for Shin and dropped it on his bed."Need some help Shin-kun?"

"Turn around you giant!"A still emberassed Shin yelled at Kaori, not that she wasn't attractive but this whole situation coupled with....Well her length, she really was huge and like nearing the 7 foot in height and would probably squash him like a bug if she wasn't careful."Maybe when I'm a little more used to this place."He mumbled under his breath as he quickly got dressed and then headed out.Shunpo bringing him towards his destination.

With Klaud

"Only 45 QC huh?"He mumbled to himself as he checked his pockets once more, he had spent most of what he had brought while on the road."I guess I'll just drop by the Branch head and familiarize myself with him, as long as I know where the shop is or can contact the shop I can always get some equipment later."And so he reached into his bag and pulled out an envelop and then went into his pocket where pulled out a triangle shaped crystal, the Soul Seeker, or so that vendor in Croatia called it.

Maybe it wasn't that good of an idea to do it his own way, the pilgrimage that is, while most Quincies of his church that went on their pilgrimage went to Britain, then America and then Japan. Traveling most by boat and the rest was just a lot of walking and Hitch hiking, Klaud went the other way around, the longer route trough Eastern Europe, Middle East and then Asia......Though he believed it had made him stronger then he would've been by taking the easier route.


"Well let's see if it works."He opened the envelop and it continued a single picture, that of a man with blond hair that was slicked back and on the back of the picture was "Kagohei Nisshin" written and he read it out loud.On his palm was the crystal lying and as his eyes turned to glance at it he saw that it started revolving and then stopped, pointing to his left."This could take ages though.....Can't be helped."Trying to make the best out of it he started jogging, if he was lucky he ran into some Hollows tonight and could get some practice.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 19, 2009)

Marco looked around at the various trees that surrounded him and then turned to the sky that hung above him carelessly. It was a good thing he got back alive or everything he has achieved so far would of been for nothing. However, he was still worried about that Hollow and what was with all the zombies that appeared. He knew that the hollow that he was targetting had no such abilitys but still it clearly would be a threat to the entire society if a hollow really could re-animate the undead. A grin formed on his face as he thought of the challenges that lay ahead it made him excited and happy.
_Watch yourself Marco, your lust for revenge dulls your blade. True revenge can empower some Shinigami but once you go past a certain point then you no longer get stronger, just weaker._
_Dull my sword eh?_Marco stoud up replying to his avatar and then he began to head back to the academy dojo.

Upon arrival he leaned aginste the wall outside and took a tome out from his robe and began reading. He was waiting for his lessons to begin, he hoped that their wouldn't be much talking today. It always bored him when old men talked and never did anything that was patrical. He knew that he wouldn't of been to use that binding spell however if he didn't pay attention in his classes and studied in the libary's. It was all fot the same reason however, just so he could one hollow.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2009)

With Maxi

The Hollow had fallen into a trap of his own, the sand hill he had jumped down on since his opponent was lying below of him had been turned into sand trap by the Ankylosaurus Adjuucha.With one smash of his tail the sand hill exploded and engulfed Maxi like a wave that he was unable to escape from.A heavy layer of sand had forced him to dig his way out but the Ankylosaurus kept beating the ground with it's tail, strong seismic vibrations kept Maxi from easily getting back to the surface.

And then dozens of white spikes shot out of the ground, upon feeling contact and therefor discovering the position of his oppenent they all joined together to form a clawed hand that grabbed the Hollow and held it down, the ground started shaking and then suddenly a drill of a similar color shot out of the ground and pierced the Ankylosaurus.With that the battle was over and Maxi completely devoured him before moving on.

With Klaud

It had taken him a while but then he finally found what he was looking for, after circling around the house and confirming the branch head was indeed there, the young man rang the doorbell and waited until it was answered.And indeed it was Kagohei Nisshin himself that answered the door.*"Come in."*The man's spiritual awareness was developed enough to notice Klaud's impending arrival a while before the Nine actually rang that doorbell."Good evening Mr. Nisshin."

*
"I take it you are Klaud of the Nine family?"*The younger one nodded in response.*"How has your pilgrimage been treating you?"*"It has been a long but life changing journey, the Juureichi was even more impressive then I expected but I can't stay long."From his pocket he took out a piece of paper."Is there any way the Order shop will be able to deliver to this address?, I'm not sure how often I will be able to leave since I'm currently tied up with something." 

*"Well I guess I could arrange something, I'll just give you the phonenumber then and you'll be able to order trough that."*"Sounds perfect sir, thank you, I'll be going then."The phone number was safely stored away and Klaud was about to leave but remembered the words of this other Quincy from back at the Joutei's base, now that he thought about it the boy looked a lot like Kagohei here."Do you have a son, around my age?"The older man nodded in agreement."I was asked if I could pass this on to his parents If I visited the Branch, he was going to be busy and away for a while."*"I see"*Other then that the man stayed silent and Klaud left to do some training before going back to he Joutei.

With Shin

The Shingami had finally arrived at the Captain's chambers but found the Vice-captain waiting for him."What a beautiful entry, so fashionably late.""......""Come, the captains are waiting for us at the first division."Shin followed his superior, though was surprised by this. It seemed that this threat was taken much more serious then he had expected.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2009)

"Kazuma are you feeling alright?" Suzume asks. 

A visibly tired and exhausted Kazuma yawns then rubs his puffy eyes, "Just couldn't get any sleep is all," he reaches into his pocket and pulls out his shades. 

Suzume nods sympathetically, she knows why he couldn't get any sleep because she got very little sleep herself,  "You're worried about your interview with the third division aren't you?" 

"Yeah I've been agonizing over whether I should join my fathers old division and I kept running through the possibilities over and over again in my head," this of course is only partly true. The real reason why he couldn't sleep is because he kept dreaming that there was a creature in his right arm trying to kill him. 

Suzume pats Kazuma on the shoulder and grins, "Don't worry I'm sure they'll accept a Noble like you no problem," she teases, "But me on the other hand I've got to get by on my natural talent," Suzume has an interview scheduled with the 4th division in just a half an hour and she's been on pins and needles all day. 

"Well good luck," mutters Kazuma not really in the mood for much conversation. Honestly he would've followed her into the 4th if he could've but he has no aptitude for healing. "Yeah good luck," Suzume replies and walks away. Kazuma stares at her wistfully until she rounds the corner and he sighs. 

A half an hour later Kazuma walks into the main offices of the 3rd Division. They are the division tasked with maintaining law and order in Soul Society. There is an air of strictness and discipline hanging in the air. All the Shinigami here silently and almost mechanically attend to their duties, as if with trained precision, also none of them smile. As Kazuma enters a door he looks up at a huge sign that reads, *If you tremble indignation at every injustice then you are a comrade of mine.*

The irony that he himself is a murderer who lied to get himself out of trouble is not lost upon Kazuma and he feels incredibly nervous. _It's like I'm breaking into a fucking prison_, thinks Kazuma, _its unnatural, why did I even apply here? This is a huge mistake!_ Suddenly Kazuma spins around on his heels and about faces. He walks away briskly towards the exit. 

"SHIRANUI, KAZUMA!" exclaims a voice. Kazuma stops short and facepalms, nope no Shiranui's here, he answers in his head and he continues walking. "OI! Hey you with the sunglasses aren't you Kazuma Shiranui?" asks the voice again even closer and suddenly a hand grasps his right shoulder. 

Kazuma turns around and his eyes widen when he sees the man who stands before him. Its that guy who questioned him over Garret's death. _Aw hell no!_ Kazuma yells in his mind. 

The man chuckles, "Well, well, small world ain't it Shiranui-san?" he says with a telling grin, "The Captain is waiting for you..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2009)

With Klaud

The Quincy ducking and rolling, doing whatever he could to dodge the acidic spit of a.....Well it looked like a Platypus Hollow but as far as Klaud knew those only had poisonous stinger around their hind legs.....But he had seen crazier things in his life. He countered with arrows but tail of his opponent was easily able to bat them away.He needed to use Divine Burst but in a matter that didn't allow his opponent to block it.

He rolled to the side once more and then started running into a denser part of the park, the Hollow right on his tail running after him with one thunderous step after the other. Occasionally he would turn around and fire an arrow, forcing the Hollow to stop and deflect the attack.This made it easy for him to distance himself from the Hollow and then all of a sudden it went silent.

No arrows were fired anymore and the Hollow was slowly making his way trough the dark park, the many trees made it impossible for him to see his opponent.Out of the blue a Golden arrow shot by, missed it target and instead smashed into a tree.The tree fell down slowly and in the direction of the Hollow but it spun around and smashed tree away.

And now was his chance, he planned it like this. With the tree being on the far side of the Hollow it was forced to face Klaud if he wanted to bat the tree away and the Divine Burst that followed up collided into it's face.It's mask was cracked from the intensity but the blinding light unleashed from this attack made it unable to see anything, to top it off the light burned like hell and especially it's face was aching since it caught the brunt of the attack.

"Wryyyyyyyyyy!!!!!"It yelled out and then another arrow shot trough the air, pierced the mask and killed the Hollow.It broke down in spirit particles and Klaud made his way back to the Joutei."I really need to develop the Divine Light more, that one attack is going to give me trouble against an opponent with an high enough IQ to dodge the Divine Burst."

On his way back he spent most of the time imaging new attacks, it was a bit hard since it required one to make full use of his trait.Something one had to do all on his own, there was no Zanpakuto avatar or natural instinct that guided you trough the process.This depended completely on the Quincy's own creativity and intelligence.This meant hours of thinking and practicing until an epiphany would hit him.


----------



## Serp (Feb 19, 2009)

Kagato was shit bored. He was wandering around the base with nothing to do, and was getting quite stressed. Maybe he should go and bother Melisa some more, he knew she wanted him, but was playing hard to get, it didn't matter he liked hard to get. As well as the fact that Kagato wanted to kill her as much as he wanted to bed her didn't help matters.

He managed to walk down stairs, and got outside her room. That guy was standing guard in front of her door, now Kags didn't have the strength to fight this guy so he did what he always did, bluffed.

"Ey! I wanna talk to your boss, I can't sleep and wanna have a few words with her. I promise to keep my hands to myself."

The attempt was most likely gonna be futile, but if he ever learned one thing from his dad, it was never to give up, so he waited for the guys response.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2009)

While Kazuma is getting the most rude awakening of his life over at the 3rd Division, Suzume's interview experience with the 4th Division is going much more serenely. She sits in a pleasant looking waiting room. All of the 4th Division Shinigami who pass by her smile and warmly greet her, giving her words of encouragement, and even though it helps ease her stress level, Suzume is still intensely nervous. 
_
To think that I could have the opportunity of serving under the great Retsu Unohana!_ _My rolemodel and the greatest female Shinigami ever!_ she thinks with literal sparkles in her eyes. Suzume couldn't bare to mess up an opportunity of this magnitude, in her mind she recites all the medical books that she has memorized which are quite a lot indeed. 

Suddenly a door slides open across from Suzume and a female Shinigami steps out, "Miss Inosento?" she asks. Suzume stands up bolt right and nods, "Ye...yes that's me!" she says, clearly trying to overcompensate for her nervousness. 

The woman laughs softly but not in a mocking way, "Please come right in, Captain Unohana will see you now," she states. Suzume almost falls over thunderstruck as if she might faint instantly, "You....you mean the Captain herself is going to interview.......*me*?!?!" she asks. Suzume thought that she'd probably be interviewed by a lower seated officer at best but never Unohana herself.

The female Shinigami nods matter of factly, "Of course, Unohana-sama makes it a priority to know everyone in her own Division. Now please let's not keep the Captain waiting." Suzume bows, "My apologies..." and she quickly follows the woman through the sliding door. 
________________________________________________

Over in the 3rd Division HQ, Kazuma sits in a small and spartan looking office on a most uncomfortable wooden chair that digs into his spine. The lights are dimmed and there are no windows. This is in fact the Captain's office. Up on one of the walls is a small sign and printed in bold black letters are the words...
*
There in no virtue so truly great and godlike as justice.*

In front of a large oak desk that is devoid of any personal items beyond just a stack of paperwork, Captain Gan Midomaru sits with the back of his large chair to Kazuma. Smoke drifts from a cigar clenched between the mans teeth. "So you're a Noble eh?" he asks in a deep voice. He still does not face Kazuma. 

Kazuma clears his throat, it feels dry and beads of sweat form on his brow. He can feel the man's palpable spiritual pressure bearing down on him making his shoulders slump. Its like the gravity in the room has been increased. "Uh....yes sir I'm the eldest child of...."

Suddenly the Captain's chair spins around and he stares at Kazuma with steel gray eyes that literally bore holes into his soul, "Let's cut the bullshit," he interjects, "Did you kill that academy student?" he asks Kazuma. 

Kazuma feels his chest tighten. "Trust me....I'll know if you're lying," Gan states matter of factly.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 19, 2009)

"Welcome to the Joutei Leslie" said the child, "The what?", Leslie asked, "The Joutei, were a group of humans who hold special abilities, just like you.", Leslie looked shocked, no one knew about his powers but him and his family, so how did this little kid know about it. "Who are you?", "Oh how rude of me, my name is Simon, and Im not a member of the Joutei but I do help them from time to time" "Oh well nice to meet you Simon, what do you guys do here anyway?" "Well we want to help others like yourselves. Help them find a place to live, to develop their powers and to accomplish their goals." Leslie made himself comfortable, "So you want to help me?, the smiled, "Yes we do, and helping you helps us" the boy said, Leslie sighed, he didn't know them or what there plans were, but what the hell he wanted to give it a shot. "Ok, so what do I have to do?", Leslie asked, "Follow me" the Simon said going up the stairs. As leslie followed they came into other room with other people using there skills, "HEY MELISA!!!! WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER!!!" Simon yelled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2009)

"Take off those damn sunglasses when I'm asking you a question!" Gan commands Kazuma. With a slightly trembling hand Kazuma removes his shades and folds them into his pocket. 

Gan nods satisfactorily, "Good, our eyes are windows into the soul you know and for those who are well trained they can provide a wealth of information about a particular person. If you're lucky enough to serve in this Division you'll learn the art of uncovering deception and piercing through the veil of lies that we all surround ourselves with. In other words cutting through all the bullshit!" he states.

Kazuma nods wordlessly. _How the hell am I going to get out of this one?!_ he asks himself, _I'm done for! 
_
A familiar female humming voice speaks to Kazuma, his Zanpakuto, "Just be honest," the spirit suggests. _Are you insane? Have you looked at this nutcase, he's liable to rip my head off if I confess!_

"And what do you think he'll do to you if you lie?" she asks him. Kazuma has no answer for this. Even though he wishes that he did. 

"Conversing with your Zanpakuto's spirit eh?" Gan asks more in rhetorical fashion. He studies Kazuma's face intently but his own face is a blank slate. Kazuma has no idea what this man is thinking. "Now answer the question. Did you kill this...." he looks down at a file, "Garret," he asks. 

Kazuma feels himself start to hyperventilate and he starts to think the worst, _it's over its all over. He's either going to execute me or send me straight to prison._ Then it hits him, _but I'm a Noble he can't touch me. Mother has too many connections to let that happen_ however one look at this mans fanatics eyes and all these goddamn signs proclaiming absolute justice sets him into a panic. Now all bets are off.

"I....I...he and I were just..." Kazuma is about to say that it was just a sparring accident but then he sees Gan reach for something under his desk...

"Yes...I killed him...BUT IT WAS SELF DEFENSE I SWEAR!" Kazuma starts to tremble as he relives that night.

"I made a move on his girlfriend and he went crazy. It was my own stupid fault. That night he attacked me in the alleyway and...." and now the truth starts to pour out of Kazuma like a running fawcett and his eyes tear up, "He came that night to kill, it was either him or me. I swear that if there was any other way I wouldn't have done it!" 

Kazuma pants heavily feeling as if he's just cleansed himself of a toxic poison but then Gan stands up to his full height. _I'm finished_ thinks Kazuma bitterly. "I believe you," Gan states. Kazuma sighs with relief. "But you still committed a high crime even if it was just self defense and for that you must be punished. None of us are above the law...*none*!" and he slams his fist on his desk almost shattering it in two.

"By the authority invested in me by the Central 46 Chambers and as chief law enforcement officer of the Gotei 13....I hereby sentence you to..."

_Great here it comes,_ thinks Kazuma.

"To serve as the subordinate of my 5th Seat officer," he states. 

"WHAT?!" yells Kazuma thunderstruck and he literally falls out of his chair.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 20, 2009)

After using a shock wave blast against Suna, Raye then decides to unleash his full shikai power to finish Suna, coming at her at full power. Quickly Suna is at his mercy, though fine with the situation as long as he kills her. He then becomes weak for using so much power however, before he can defeat Suna and is left at her mercy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Before Selia was the building of the Joutei. "This place is pretty big." She thought to herself looking up. Suddenly A hand grabbed her shoulder. "RECRUITING PROCESS COMPLETE!!" A voice shouted, She turned around. A purple haired girl was holding onto her shoulder, Behind her was a fat man, A women in a ninja costume. A man with Glasses, A man wearing black Vans and a large man who seemed like he had more muscle on him then an elephant.
> 
> "GET IN THE BUILDING!!" Melisa ordered, Kicking the newbie through the door, Then having Brikan drag her down with the rest of the recruits. "GET THAT DIO KID DOWN HERE TOO!!!" Mitchal nodded then vanished. BOOOM!!!! The wall explodes and Melisa blows some dust off her fist. "MY NAME IS MELISA AND I AM THE LEADER OF THE JOUTEI!! YOU GOT ANY PROBLEMS WITH THAT THEN BEG FORGIVENESS!"
> 
> ...



Selia had stood back, quietly watching. With her silence added to the loudness of the others, she wasn't noticed by anyone. 



InfIchi said:


> With The Joutei-
> 
> "Well! since all of you seem to have, Decent, Spiritual pressure! Right now we're going to skip to the Entry Exam!!!" Melisa ordered. "Newbies have their choice!" She began pointed to Members. "Brikan,Mamamo,Fatty,
> Mitchal, Xan,Neku,Isac,Dio or Myself! Pick you you want to fight against!" Isac blinked. *"THE HELL DO YOU MEAN NEKU,ISAC, DIO!?"*



Even faster, the entire room went to hell as the battles kicked off. Besides Selia herself, three other Quincy were present. Selia watched with a disproving eye as one of them mouthed off to what appeared to be the leader and received a very thorough ass kicking. She herself got through the day without being noticed, although she suspected one of the Joutei, she thought he might have been named Fatty, did see her, he just didn't do anything about it.

When the battle's began to wind down, Selia had taken stock of the other Quincy present. Many of them had better power than her, but that was from practise. She was undecided about how many could surpass her on an even plane, but those dammed bastards living beneath her had been filling her room with purified Reishi for years now as an experiment.

Once the evening hit, Selia, as quietly and unobtrusively as before, began to wander about. The Joutei made no pretenses of keeping their Reiatsu down, so she began to head towards Melisa's room.



Serp said:


> Kagato was shit bored. He was wandering around the base with nothing to do, and was getting quite stressed. Maybe he should go and bother Melisa some more, he knew she wanted him, but was playing hard to get, it didn't matter he liked hard to get. As well as the fact that Kagato wanted to kill her as much as he wanted to bed her didn't help matters.
> 
> He managed to walk down stairs, and got outside her room. That guy was standing guard in front of her door, now Kags didn't have the strength to fight this guy so he did what he always did, bluffed.
> 
> ...



The door slammed open, nearly cracking Kagato on the face, but he did manage to leap back in time. Of course, when Selia casually tripped him and shoved him aside, he was less nimble.

"Geeze, can't you girls wait your turn," he mumbled, "There's enough of me for everyone."

Selia sighed, stepped through the door, and shut it behind her.

"That was good," Melisa was leaning on a chair, her feet propped up on the desk before her, "I woulda added a few extra kicks for luck, but hey, you'll learn."

A small glow emitted from the man - Fatty, Selia remember - who stood next to her, which was moving around Melisa's arm. Clearly the heavyset bruise had woken her up and pissed her off even more, though seeing Kagato get knocked around like that seemed to put her in a good mood.

"Chick, come on," ever the persistent one, he was banging on the door again. "We can be friends, right?"

"You," Selia pointed to the door, even though he wouldn't see it, "I will be dealing with afterwards."

"Ooohhh, sounds like fun."

Selia twitched. She wasn't good at dealing with people like him.

"You said the word 'Quincy' earlier," Selia focused on Melisa, "So I'm going to lay out a few facts you probably already know, but that I was asked to anyway. First: There's a 'Quincy Order'. It's basically a slightly more organised Joutei for Quincy. They keep us in contact with one another, reward hunting of Hollow, and basically manage affairs. So yeah, that's the obvious part out of the way."

"Are you going anywhere with this?" Melisa asked, a dry look on her face, "I didn't ask you for a lesson on your Quincy. Frankly I don't care. You're Joutei now."

"No," Selia stressed the word, "We're not. We're Quincy. We have an affiliation that looks after us and organises us. You put together humans who develop spiritual powers, and that's a good something. Prevents mishaps. The Quincy Order, who use my store as a front for their local setup, is interested in meeting with you and forming a friendly partnership. But the looking after of a Quincy is their responsibility. So I was sent by them to check out this 'Joutei' of yours, and then report back to them. I should take the other Quincy back as well, travelers or locals are always requested if they get up to anything out of the ordinary."

"You?" Melisa scoffed, "You're little more than a kid." The fact that Melisa was only two years her elder did not come to question. Melisa would have more than likely killed whoever was stupid enough to suggest it anyway.

"Yeah, I'm also the local Quincy Order's spoiled rotten golden child, who's allowed to get away with what she wants as long as she's good. A real pain in the ass, but what can you do?" Selia shrugged her shoulders, kicking the door behind her, which had begun to quietly open by Kagato's careful work, closing it in his face.

"Uncalled for." Was the words that came through the door.

"That also causes problems for you," Selia pointed at Melisa, who by now was wavering between intrigued and annoyed. "The Quincy Order is significantly, and I do mean by a very large amount, larger than this Joutei. Provoking aggression between the two groups when amicable friendship is on offer? Bad idea for all involved."

"Make your point," Melisa stood up, and even though Fatty was trying to encourage her to sit down and be healed, it looked like she was beginning to pick at her powers again.

"I'm taking the three other Quincy and myself back to the Quincy Order," Selia put out flatly, "I'm also willing, as of now, to take back one of your Joutei to meet with the Order and to support a friendship between our two groups. Quincys are Quincy, but normal humans with power come in many different varieties. You forming a group which keeps them from getting out of hand is a great thing. A friendship would be beneficial for both groups."

Melisa sighed, and stood up. It seemed like her power was waning now, so she mustn't be too angry. The door behind Selia opened as Kagato, ever the persistent one, tested the waters once more.

In one swift move, Melisa crossed the length of the room, placed a hand across Selia's face and threw her out of the room with a ridiculously powerful push. Selia crashed into Kagato, and both hit the back wall as the door slammed shut.

"Ugh," Selia rubbed her head, "You think that was a 'yes'?"

"Chick," Kagato managed, "When I'm around, the answer's always 'yes'."

When Selia stood up, she made sure to kick Kagato a few times, for luck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Rahs."
> 
> Rahs looked up, wondering who had called out to him. None of the nearby Adjuchas were looking his way, and Nire was absent. The voice was unfamiliar.
> 
> ...



Outside of the Vasto Lorde's specific territory, many of the Adjuchas gathered. Coming and going on hunts for food, forming packs and dissolving the moment a meal was done, there was a communal aspect to them. The human nature of a Vasto Lorde seemed to communicate itself, and influence those that gathered around it.

Rahs felt embarrassment, an emotion usually reserved for humans, or human equivalents. This too was an effect of the Vasto Lorde, Latas, who stood on his shoulders, drapped the black clothe of a Gillian over them both and held a plain Gillian mask over Rahs's head.

All of the Adjuchas looked up at this strange being. It was a quarter of a Gillian's size at best, moved with sluggish steps that let the black clothe drag behind it, and the mask seemed to wobble to and fro. It was a sight you could not expect within Hueco Mundo. It was just too weird.

Rahs, looking through the open mouth of the Gillian Mask, spotted Nire. The stick insect Hollow had a hand over its mouth and looked to be laughing. Rahs realised that he had been identified already.

"Go on," Latas hissed quietly to him, "Walk forward." Forced to consent by some bizarre conviction that this is what he should do, Rahs continued onwards. However, he had not gone too far before a large armadillo Adjuchas challenged him.

"What is this?" it hissed at the two, "Who are you?" This one, and probably many of the other Adjuchas, did not recognise Rahs, or understand the strange and unfathomable presence on his shoulders. This was a minor relief.

"Who am I?" Latas seemed amused, "I'm Latas. I'm the Vasto Lorde." Many of the Adjuchas surged to attention here, surrounding Rahs and Latas. All of a sudden, the cloak around Rahs disappeared, and he was left standing alone surrounded by the Adjuchas. Before anyone else reacted, a loud laugh broke out from behind them.

Still cloaked in the black robe, Latas stood a little ways back, casually throwing the Gillian mask up into the air and catching it as it fell back down to the ground. The weight of a Gillian mask was known to be impressive. This was no minor feat.

"The Vasto Lorde?" a bipedal crayfish Adjuchas scoffed, "You've gotta be kidding me. You're tiny." The Adjuchas stepped forward, pining the black cloak under its foot, and swung a massive claw at Latas. 

Swinging the Gillian mask like it weighed nothing, Latas connected it with the attacker and knocked it aside, throwing it through one of the pillars. Another Adjuchas tried to attack Latas, but ended up skewered on the Gillian's long and pointed nose. Latas vanished again and draped the clothe over Rahs once more, resettling on his shoulders.

"And now I'm big again," the young voice called out happily, "See?"

Despite his show of power, Latas's way of acting was too unknown to Hollow. Rahs, and many of the others, held doubts.

"Are you really a Vasto Lorde?" Rahs silently asked Latas. One of the Adjuchas around them asked the same.

The air screamed. Latas's full spiritual pressure came to bear on the surroundings in an instant. The wind buck around the field of power, many of the pillars in the area shattered into dust and sand, to be blown about by the swirl of Reiatsu. In the centre, Rahs was somehow protected from it, Latas was specifically avoiding him. But everywhere else, it was a nightmare.

Gillian from miles away screamed as smaller Hollows went insane, exploding or beginning mass feeding frenzies. Adjuchas ran from this pressure, while those around Latas lay flat on the ground. Even Nire, so much stronger than the others, was pressed up against the sandy floor, unable to move so much as a muscle. Within the world of Hueco Mundo, the world of Hollow, a Vasto Lorde was little less than a god.

When Latas let up on his power, an eerie silence filled the void that the wind left behind. Many of the Adjuchas, now shuddering in fear, doubted the tiny creature no longer.

Many more of the Adjuchas never stood up again.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

*Some time during the next day:*

The 13 Captains stood within the halls of First Division. It was rare for a Captain's meeting to occur, but with recent events such as the Zombie Hollow attack, as well as the capture of an Arrancar from the Karakura area, an official discussion of events was required.

Though he would never strike you as the type who could lead such an organisation as the Gotei 13, Shunsui Kyōraku easily organised and handled such things. Or perhaps his Vice-Captain, Nanao Ise, was really the power behind the scenes. Quite a few of the Captains thought so.

The meeting was routine, and nothing much of depth was decided upon. Twelfth Division Captain Kurotsuchi Mayuri was demanding more time to study the blood samples he had retrieved, while Third Division Captain Gan Midomaru was being very reserved about what he had recovered as intel from the Arrancar, saying that none of it currently held any effect for Soul Society.

As the meeting began to break apart and the Captains drifted away, Isis grabbed at Ninth Division's Captain's, Setsuka Shuushin's sleeve.

"Setsuka," Isis's voice carried with it the dangerous element she always used when dealing with the spitfire Captain, "It's been a while."

"So it has, Isis," Setsuka replied with the exact same tone, and electricity seemed to spark between them as their rivalry was brought about once more.

Gan and 5th Division's Suza Syusuke sighed and watched the wordplay that passed between the two as the other Captains left. Second Division's Captain Soi Fon was one of the last to leave, after staring hard at the group of four.

"Kyoraku sou-taichou," Isis broke away to wave at the Captain-Commander, "care to join us?"

"Well," Shunsui smiled, "If you lovely ladies are offering..."

Nanao Ise quickly grabbed Kyoraku by the back of the neck and began to drag him away, back to the paperwork he was leaving for her to deal with. He waved to the two female Captains and made promises to meet up with them later.

"That was mean," Setsuka cast a sidelong look at Isis.

"It worked," Isis shrugged in reply.

The four gathered Captains vanished at the same time, each using their mastery of Shunpo to cover a great distance.

They reappeared far away, all on the roof of a Rukongai building with their Reiatsu lowered considerably.

"Can any of her precious Special Forces troops sense us here?" Suza asked, peering over the rooftop.

"Not one for miles," Gan shook his head in answer.

"Well," Isis addressed the other three Captains, "Have any of us retrieved any new information?"

"Nothing still," Gan shook his head once again, "There's nothing. Anywhere."

"There has to be something," Setsuka took a seat on the rooftop, "We're just not looking in the right place."

"Where is the right place then?" Gan spread out his arms in annoyance, "I have looked everywhere."

"There's a reason," Isis paced, thinking aloud, "There has to be a reason why it was us. Why we four became recipients of that power."

"200 years ago," Suza said it for everyone's benefit, though they knew the words perfectly, "Aizen completed the King's Key and came to Seireitei to enter the Spirit King's Realm. In a decisive final battle, the Hougyoko was damaged and reacted with the King's Key, dissolving it and releasing all the power within it.

"One hundred thousand souls were released that day," Setsuka picked up the story. "Gathering them together and using the prepared section of Rukongai, we restored Karakura. As the souls came to Soul Society, each of the hundred thousand took up the mantle of a Shinigami with ridiculously abnormal growth rate. Coupled with the new dense form of loose Reiatsu that covers Soul Society now, it's no wonder they are achieving such levels of power. But it's a danger. So many powerful Shinigami are created in this time of peace. What is it for? The reason could be terrible."

"But more than that," Isis insisted, "We four were the ones chosen by that power. No other Shinigami was affected to the point where Captaincy became available. We were not in the same place. We did not even know each other. So why us?"

"The souls released were powered by the Hougyoko," Gan muttered, "But not one Shinigami has shown Hollow powers. They're perfectly normal. So what happened to the Hollow parts of their soul? Kurotsuchi theorises that the souls were actually duplicated, with one becoming a Shinigami soul and one becoming a Hollow soul. Does that mean for one hundred thousand powerful Shinigami, there were also one hundred thousand powerful Hollow? Where are they? Why haven't we heard anything about them. It worries me."

"Meanwhile we're mistrusted," Setsuka continued, "Because we were affected. That Soi Fon keeps tabs on us at all times. She doesn't trust us. The other Captains look at us funny as well. They don't believe we're honest Shinigami."

"We need to know the reason for why we were picked," Isis slammed her hands down on the rooftop she was sitting on, "We need to understand this."

"How?" Setsuka bit back, "what understanding can help us here?"

The two Captains glowered at each other, but no words were left to speak.

In the gap of silence, a Shinigami appeared on the rooftop.

"Ah, you're here again."

"You took your time, Valendial," Gan remarked wryly.

"Forgive me," the Special Forces Shinigami bowed, "But I think Soi Fon taichou would get suspicious if I found you too quickly."

"Whatever, I guess we should split up again," Isis stood up and stretched, "I swear we can't get a moment's rest with that woman stalking us."

Isis nodded to the others. "I'll go placate her," she told them.

"You?" Setsuka scoffed, "How do you plan to deal with her?"

"Are any of you in a better position to do so?" Isis retorted. As each of the Captains was forced to remember the trouble they usually caused when around the stiff backed second division Captain, they shook their heads.

"Valendial," Isis turned to the Special Forces member that supported the four and helped them deal with the Special Forces Commander, "How about giving us ten minutes, not five next time."

"What self respecting member of the Special Forces couldn't find four Captains in five minutes?" Valendial laughed. Isis laughed too, and vanished in a Shunpo. The others drifted apart as well, all their questions still unanswered.

Isis met with Soi Fon a few minutes later. "Sorry about that," she rubbed her head, feigning ignorance to the irate woman, "Setsuka and I got competitive and decided to have a race, and we needed Gan and Suza to act as judges."

"A race?" Soi Fon asked derisively.

"Yeah," Isis nodded in faked enthusiasm, "Racing against one another. You used to do it with your previous Captain, right?" Isis nimbly stepped on a few triggers of Soi Fon's happier memories, disarming the Captain quickly enough. Once waved off, she vanished back to her squad's compound.

She would find the answer for why she was chosen. One way or another.


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2009)

Kagato lay on the floor, once more. Fuck this was getting to be a normal occurance. 
"Hey quincy chick, I wouldn't keep fucking me about, no matter how spoiled you are."
Having overheard her taking to Melisa.
"I can get you kicked out of the quincy order, oh yea thats how awesome I am." Kagato smirked. 

"And you seemed to really piss off little miss, claiming all this bold shit, like taking us back home and whatnot, I have decided to stay. And I don't think I'll be leaving anytime soon, unless I don't get a real room, shower, TV and a spliff every now and then." 

Kagato then began to think how Melisa was thinking or feeling, firstly he didn't know why the fuck he was brought here other than to strengthen his powers, which he could do at home, it was like homework after all being in the Quincy Order. But Melisa showed some sort of determination to keep them here, and he doubted it was solely for her gain, maybe it was protection or something. Maybe it had something to do with the nature of her powers, being able to turn into a hollow like beast can't be easy. And now this bossy little bitch, telling her what from what, just after she thought she had tamed them abit might be a bit much. He had originally wanted to talk about his living arrangements, and maybe just chill. It was funny that Melisa was the person he most wanted to and least wanted to kill here at Joutei. He had never been told what to do much in his life, and when he was like recently with the Joutei he took is badly, so he though she most likely didn't like it, she didn't look like the type of woman to take orders.

Kagato kicked the little bitch off him, he wasn't about to be punked by some little shit, girl.

He walked upto Melisa's door once more, the sarcasm and tease left his voice and actually filled with a certain care, "Can I talk to you, please? if not I understand and will go?"

Kagato turned his gaze back to that bitch, if she crossed him again he would sort her out, he didn't give a shit if she was a girl, in this world filled with monsters gender played no role.

His quincy cross, dangling from his wrist, although that bitch had annoyed him something foul, her rantings on the closeness of the Quincy order had hit a slight nerve. While waiting for Melisa's answer, he began to wipe down his cross, trying to get the years of sharpie marker of it, for once he was actually gonna think about his Quincy pride.


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2009)

Nagi was running around the 12 division barracks, doing some of the most random things you would ever expect a shinigami to be doing, but their was no arguing with his captain. Do this, do that, drink this, drink that etc etc, it went on and on. 

"Hey Eel? get over here." Mayuri had taken to calling Nagi, Eel every now and then.

Nagi came over to Mayuri, and cringed on the desk he saw the sample Mayuri had taken from him, Nagi wasn't even sure what the fuck it was, it just hurt like a bitch to extract. "I have gone over your details, very throughly, and deduced that you are incomplete."

"Wait what?!" Nagi said in complete shock. "I thought I was complete, just made from different parts."

"Well yes, and no. Your body is whole made from hollow and shinigami components, but you see, the hollow and shinigami parts don't meld together well, and in time your body will just reject itself and fall apart, like a card castle." Mayuri made a movement with his hands to simulate the crashing down of Nagi's body.

"I see." Nagi's words failed him, he had no idea what to say. 

"But there is a solution." Mayuri grinned.

"And that is?" Nagi asked hoping it would be something simple.

"You must become whole again."

"Yea, how?" 

"Its simple, you fill in the gaps. But you can either choose hollow of Shinigami. By time you complete this, I have no doubt you would be either captain level or Vastolorde, and by then I would have to capture you and do oh so many tests."

Nagi was a little worried, about what he said. "What do you mean?"

"You are trapped in a void between hollow and shinigami, you must pick one, by filling in the missing parts of your soul."

"I see, and how do I fill the missing part of my soul."

"The same a hollows, do. You eat to evolve. But only people of similar soul wavelengths will have any affect on you."

Nagi shocked at what Mayuri just told him.

"So wait, I have to eat people to become a whole shinigami?"

"Or hollows to become a whole hollow, but generally yes."

"But isn't that illegal, won't I be executed for killing people or desecrating corpses, not that I would do it in the first place."

"Well actually, you would be put in the Maggots nest before you killed anyone good, don't worry its not so bad in there. Or you could eat hollows, thats legal, I think, but then you would be executed for hollowfication. Its really a lose-lose situation huh Eel."

"Indeed taichou." Nagi was fucked, he really saw no way out of this, how could he eat a fellow shinigami, and he knew he would eat a hollow, but did he want to, did he want to become one of them. 

"Either way, this is a lucky occurance for me, I get to watch and best of all, play with the corpse." His malicious grin, covered his whole face. While the simple cloth mask covered the lover half of Nagi's if it were to reveal it, the pain flooding from his simple look, would flood even the most vast of deserts.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2009)

With Maxi

"Have you calmed down a little, Maxi-Sama?"Oso, the little Kaola Hollow spoke up as she approached the Clown, the latter was lying on his back.After several difficult battles and the general anger venting he had been doing he was now completely spent."Yeah, I was pissed but I see now that rage won't make me stronger that skinny assed Adjuucha".Obviously he was referring to Nire.It was only to be expected that he would run into someone stronger then he was.

Until he finally became the Primera Espada he would just have to accept this and crawl his way up until he finally reached the top.The first step would be to become Vastelorde, that would enable him to crush thin bastard.That one was certainly on his to do list and then he would need to keep gaining power until he became an Arrancar.

"You really should get stronger you know."This caused Oso to look up with big eyes, wondering what Maxi meant with this.This particular tiny Hollow had little intelligence or desire to evolve."The four of you will become the fraccion of the Primera Espada one day, you will have to live up that honor you know."Oso's eyes started to sparkle, even though he didn't really get what this all meant.But he imagined that would gain kick ass superpowers and would have a cool life with Maxi as their leader and the rest of the guys with them.

"Would that make me the prince of Los Nachos???"Maxi had to laugh a little after hearing that."It's Las Noches, and yeah you could say that.Though it would require us to overthrow the current king."Over the years he had heard enough about Aizen, to be honest he found it a disgrace that an Shinigami was ruling over Hueco Mundo and the Espada.But Maxi had made his mind up.

He would bide his time, over time he would struggle to gain the powers and slowly but steadily he would rise until Hueco Mundo belonged to him and the Hollows again, the rightful owners.

With Klaud.

On top of a roof of a skyscraper there was a single man, a golden colored bow illuminating the dark night and the occasional Divine Burst was cast from it.Over and over the Nine had been firing this trademark shot of his, trying to gain complete knowledge and mastery over this and that Trait of his, the Divine Light.So far he only mastered that single shot.

This is what he had figured out until now, every Quincy fought in a similar way.Like the Shinigami and Hollows, only humans were always completely unique but that was probably because they were not supposed to have those powers on their own.Whatever caused them to mutate like that depended on the factors involved.

What made each Quincy unique was that Trait, when a Quincy manipulated and made Reishi their own they tagged it with their own signature which manifested itself in it's own color and effect.These effects aren't always noticeable right away but usually seen when they use that Special Shot, a charged arrow that had an unique effect.

For him it was that golden colored bow and arrow that was his trait and when charged it would explode in a blinding light, it's true power laid in it's ability to damage Hollows with that blinding light.......Though as it was it really wasn't no way near strong enough to do considerable damage. If he could only make it more powerful, that it would become as corrosive to Hollows as Holy Water is to demons.

He believed that his Trait was based on that, the divine power that would purify those demons known as Hollows.But something else, the Juureichi had been surprisingly calm, save for the Joutei. He needed something more challenging and life threatening to evolve his ability.....A trip to Hueco Mundo perhaps? Why would he stop here?, this pilgrimage of his didn't have to end here, he would only go home when he had finally gained the power he was longing for.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

"If you rank higher than me," Selia scratched her head in annoyance, "Shouldn't you be taking responsibility."

She paused, thinking what to say, then threw her hands up in the air.

"Nope, not doing this. They asked me to check out the Joutei and bring back the Quincy, but screw it, I'm not their puppet."

Selia had had enough already. She wasn't about to deal with all this crap that was being handed her just because those old farts living behind her shop said so.

"Oh, and if you plan on getting me kicked from the Order," Selia turned back to Kagato, "It'd be appreciated. Then maybe they'd leave me the hell alone."


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2009)

Kagato turned back to the girl.
"Well I tried to get out of here and got this in return."
Showing her a large bruise covering most of his torso.
"So I did try and take responsibility but got pwnsauced."

Kagato was feeling in a very forgiving mood, "I'm sorry, but you did piss me off, for being such a bitch to me and kicking me and what not. Don't you know who I am, I'm fucking Kagato Nisshin." 

And then calming back down. "If I tried to get you kicked from the order, it might not even work, they only keep me around cos pops is head, but if you wanna leave I can talk to them for you..."

"Just as soon as I can talk to Melisa!!!" His hands were knocking on the door. And he turned back to Selia. "This chick here, prob broke a few ribs, and caused massive internal bleeding but, I liked her you know, well kinda."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

"Sounds like a rewarding relationship," Selia laughed at Kagato's efforts, "But hey, whatever you want, _sempai_."

Selia headed off, leaving Kagato to try and brave the furious Joutei head. She couldn't completely remember the way around, but she assumed she'd find a door out somewhere.

~~~

Latas, now with height that demands respect thanks to Rahs, had been wandering about Hueco Mundo, lazily crushing any Hollow that he decided wasn't being respectful. But it wasn't malice, he was truly just a child that demanded attention. Rahs had been relegated to the position of the uncle that would always play with him, and Latas enjoyed that greatly.

Nire followed beside Rahs and many of the Adjuchas behind them. Latas had decided to move the Hierarchy, and had set off, being followed by every Adjuchas under his rule. Across the sands of the top world they strode on, Latas blasting Hollow left and right with his ridiculous Spiritual Pressure. Rahs just tried to comprehend enough to deal with the situation. Understanding was beyond him here.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2009)

_First division, a little before the captains went their seperate ways._

Him and the fukutaichou arrived at the halls of the first division.Several guards were positioned in front of the doors but it seemed unnecessary, the power emanating from that building was enough to give him goosebumps. It was intimidating but at the same time it inspired him to work harder, so that he too would belong to that class someday.But that wasn't something to worry about now.

The doors were opened and there they were.6 captains and vicecaptains standing on the left side of the room while there were 6 captains and 5 vice-captains on the other side.And at the far side of the room, almost like they were sitting at the head of the table...If they were sitting that is, were the commander general and his vice-captain.In front of them, and the only one sitting was Sakurako.The blue haired and bespectacled shinigami was on her knees and had seemingly just finished with her report.

Yumichika motioned for Shin to join Sakurako and he did so while the extravagant fukutaichou took his place behind their captain.With heavy feet he was making way over, though none of the were releasing their Reiatsu it still felt incredibly heavy to be in the centre of such giants, and he was visibly nervous with his trembling.

"We are waiting, you may begin."The stern Nanao Ise spoke up, though the Commander General quickly eased the tension."No, need to be like that Nanao-chan, the boy is just a bit overwhelmed besides I don't have any rush.......Ahum, whenever you are ready?"He was about to say that he wasn't in a rush so Shin could take his time but one glance at Nanao quickly made Shunsui look back over to Shin in an attempt to shift Nanao's attention on to something else.

"My apologies sir, let me get started."He was racking his brain, he had no idea where to start."Uhm...W-well it all started out as a normal clean up assignment and it was exactly, well at least for me, until I stumbled upon a trail of blood leading to an abandoned shack and there I.....I...."He finally dared to look up and his attention was drawn towards Matsumoto Fukutaichou's.....Assets, staring at those in the presence of all of the captains wasn't exactly something an inexperienced shinigami would want so he quickly forced himself to ignore the woman.

He could've sworn he saw the Commander General smile a little but that wasn't something he should be thinking about now."There I discovered that the house was splattered with blood, though no bodies in sight and there were these....Uhm organic....Thingies.....I'm not that knowledgeable about that stuff, but it almost seemed like something had used it as an cocoon and had popped out of it like a butterfly would."It was quite difficult remembering all that stuff with these eyes staring holes trough you.

"After that I went out and followed the trail of blood and eventually ran into N......Those zombie Hollows."He almost said Nagi but though he still didn't trust that guy he didn't want to be the reason why got invenstigated or sent to the Maggot's Nest either."Nagi joined up with me during that battle and after we defeated them we responded to a flare that had gone off a little earlier and there we found Amimaya and......I think you already know what happened from that point."

"Thank you, you are dismissed but make sure to mark the locations where these things happened on the map."It was only then he noticed there was a map and an writing implement on the far side of Sakurako, then again with all of the notable faces in this room boring objects like that wouldn't really draw your attention.He exactly did as told and before he knew it he and Sakurako were practically pushed out the door while the captains held their meeting.

"Alright, let's get back Yagami-san."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 20, 2009)

"MELISA!!! MELISA!!!!" Simon called, but there was no answer, "So where is this Melisa?" Leslie called, Simon sighed, "I don't know, lets go look some more", After they look around some more, they soon passed by a blonde hair, blued eyed Quincy women, _"Wow"_, Leslie thought to himself as he passed the women, it was clear he thought she was very pretty. They then found other Quincy male, but this one had Long shaggy blond hair, green eyes, skinny and dresses punk-formal, "Excuse me, do know where Melisa is?" Simon asked.


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2009)

Kagato jutted his finger forward towards the door.
"She is in there, but she anit taking any guests."

Kagato turned to these two guys.
"So who are you, and what do you want." His eyes narrowing.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 20, 2009)

"Oh I see, anyways my name is Simon and this guy here is Leslie, you probably know him because his parents are rich, and I know you, your Kagato, I know your dad, nice guy" Simon said, Leslie looked the kid up and down, "So what are you? I notice that your powers aint like mine" Leslie asked


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2009)

Kagato looks at the Simon guy. "Was that an insult, I know him because his parents are rich, what the hell." And then pauses and speaks again, "Like everyone who is anyone knows my dad, no need to brag, punk."

And then looks at Leslie, "Leslie ey, well I'm Kags, and I am a Quincy, you know arrows and all that shit." Kagato making crude archery movements.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 20, 2009)

Simon just scuffed at him not paying him any attention, "Quincy uh, never heard of them, but they sound cool, what type of powers do you have?


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2009)

Kagato sighed this guy was obviously quite slow.
"Arrows, I shoot arrows."
Once again making the crude archery movements.

"So what about you? What can Leslie do?" Kagato asked.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 20, 2009)

I can turn my arms into a set of gauntlets, that absorbs organic material and transforms it to steel, I haven't fully mastered my powers yet but Im getting the hang of it." Leslie looked around a little and turned back to Simon, "What the hell do these guys plan on doing with us anyway Simon?" Leslie asked, "Well I don't really know but trust me, there good people" Simon said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2009)

?Well let?s review. Your healing abilities are quite advanced for one of your age and experience level, your knowledge of Medical skills and techniques is also impressive, and you possess a natural self confidence but you?re also not arrogant and you are highly empathic and caring. In short you have all the skills and qualities needed to become a proficient healer of the highest order,? states Retsu Unohana. 

The Captain of the 4th Division sits across from Suzume, looking very serene and composed. Unohana?s Vice Captain Isane Kotetsu stands by her Captain?s side, quietly observing and the female Shinigami who had ushered in Suzume stands beside a sliding door.  

Suzume bows her head low to the floor in a somber fashion, ?Thank you Captain Unohana, I'm just a humble student of knowledge,? but in her mind fireworks go off while she does cartwheels of joy. _WOOHOOO!!!! YES I?M IN!!!!!!_ she shouts inwardly with joy.  

?However?? notes Unohana. 

Suddenly the fireworks in Suzume?s mind black out in a puff of smoke and she goes from cartwheeling to a fetal position. ?There is one final thing,? she says. Unohana motions towards the Shinigami at the door who nods in return and slides it open. Two Shinigami carrying a stretcher walk in and carefully lay it on the floor in front of Suzume. A dark haired man lays on the stretcher. Suzume can tell immediately that he?s certainly still alive by the rise and fall of his chest.

Unohana points at him, ?Can this man be saved?? she asks simply.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2009)

Erin's hand wavered as she reached out for her sword, where it lay on her Captain's desk.

Shaking, she found herself unwilling, unable, to take hold of the sword. The pain was still far too raw. Anger at her own weakness surged up in Erin, but she was unable to truly express it. There was truly nothing she could do.

She threw herself back into her studies with a vengeance. Over the course of the next few days, the Captain's room of 13th Division would be covered in sheets of paper over all the walls, diagrams and notes filling every inch of the work. With the zeal she worked with, she did not notice the overall effect of what she was creating, but Isis was watching. She could see Erin burying the damage done to her soul in this, her greatest strength, her drive for knowledge. And what she was transcribing, was incredible.

Reiatsu's growth in the evolution of a Shinigami. That was what Erin titled it, in a small box at the very back of the room. The rest of it was observations, inferences, theories and deductions based on what Erin had observed in life, what she had observed in her soul, and what information Isis had presented her in the texts extracted from Seireitei's deep library.

The four pillars of a Shinigami were Erin's focus, as that was the basis of power. Combined with this was inner and outer reactions of the soul based on the Reiatsu of its environment, and its own stability. It documented formulae for Shinigami growth of every kind, Isis followed a path that led to her own development - up to the point just before the Aizen incident of 200 years ago. But even with Erin's natural skill for this type of work, there was nothing that told Isis what had happened to her. In the end, this was another false trail.

Isis sighed and left Erin to her work. She would assess the full detail of what the brilliant mind of her underling had achieved later.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 21, 2009)

Any last words Shinigami? Suna asked, "No, do your worst, I'll see you in hell" Raye said, Suna charged up a Cero ready to kill, but she was was stoped by Andy. She manages to stab Suna in the left shoulder but it does't do much due to her being so beat up. Both party's seem to be out of power and after being critically wounded by Each, they begins to realize how close to death they are and deicide to call it a draw, "We will finish this later girl", Suna than retreats away from battle, and the two Shinigami fall unconscious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2009)

Selia sighed, leaning up against the tightly shut door. Melisa was not letting her out, and it was really frustrating.

"Why this?" she groaned, sinking down, "I never even wanted these spiritual powers. Why the hell did I agree to come here. They'll probably just fix Alan's body and send him out again."

Selia's hand curled around something in her pocket. Pulling it out, she stared at the coin. Hollow Bait. It spread a field of Reiatsu that shifted between this world and the world of Hollow, Reiatsu that smelt of souls. Hollow from everywhere would converge on it, hoping to feast. If she broke it, she'd be able to escape. The chaos unleashed would drive the Joutei to distraction, and Selia's chance would become available. But she couldn't. She couldn't do this to the others who had been recruited. The others without a choice.

"Too damn nice for my own good," she muttered under her breath, turning the corner to go look for someone else. At that exact moment, one of the Joutei - Selia thought it might have been Mamamo - turned the same corner and ran straight into Selia.

"Uhhhh," the Joutei women rubbed her head, "I think I got lost."

Selia sighed in annoyance, and was about to say something about this building's lacking design, when she realised her hand, still holding the Hollow Bait, had curled tight from the impact. Opening it, she stared at the fragments inside it.

"Oh no," she breathed.

Outside the building, a flying Hollow crashed down on a moving truck, screaming at the food that had appeared before it, taking off to find a way inside the skyscraper before it.

Inside the truck, the driver shook with fear, staring at the mass of crushed boxes in the back of his truck, filled with shattered particles that slowly moved between this world, and the world of the Hollow.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 21, 2009)

With Klaud

He could tell right away what happened, and with haste he made his way back to the building occupied by the Joutei. Someone, a Quincy though, had scattered Hollow Bait. But there was something off, the pattern of Hollow movement surrounding that area signified the use of Hollow Bait but there was an high amount of Hollows. So either someone scattered like a boatload of bait or something else was going. 

And then it hit him, there were so many spiritually powered people inside that building. Such an attractive presence for Hollows seasoned with the alluring taste of Hollow Bait was bound to give the Joutei trouble.And the positive side, Klaud was looking forward to something as exciting as this."This is going to be a bit difficult though."He arrived in front of the building, surrounding it were dozens of Hollows and more were coming to join them.He would have to get inside firs and join up with the others. Against these numbers teamwork was needed.

With Dio

"What the hell?"A sleepy Dio was woken up by.....Well he had no idea.Growls were heard from outside, and he could've sword he saw something fly by the window."Not good, not good."He started panicking after seeing all kinds of crazy things outside, they resembled that giant frog from a few days ago but he still had no idea what they were.

His ring was quickly worn again and then he went outside to get someone like Brikan, he could use a few extra hands in the butt kicking that he was planning to dish out.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie heard screams come from outside, "What the fuck!" Leslie said, he quickly ran to a nearby window only to see hollows around the city, "This can't be good" Simon said, "Come on we have to help", "Right", leslie and Simon than ran outside to kick some Hollow ass.

_In the 4th Division_
Andy awoke in the 4th Division, Raye was sitting on his bed staring at her, he smiled and said "Hey sleepy head", "Raye.....where are we?" Andy asked, "Where in the hospital, good thing the squad 4 found us", "Yeah I guess.....Raye Im", Raye cut her off, "Don't say it, its ok Andy, really", They smiled at each other and layed down, but the door slid open and one of the officers came in.


----------



## Serp (Feb 21, 2009)

Kagato sitting his place, he had been sitting there so long he was sure his ass soon had to pay rent. Kagato wasn't very good at much of the quincy shit, but this came naturally, he could sense that hollows were gathering, someone had used hollow bait, who would wanna do that. 

He got up and, winced his ribs were still not in tip top condition but fuck it, he got to blow shit up. He knocked on Melisa's door, "Hey bitch, hollows are closing in, I'll met you later on the battlefield." And then he ran off to see what was going on.

He looked outside he could see a bunch of hollows gathering. Most of them were going for a crashed truck outside, and from up here his marksman eyes could see what looked like shattered hollow bait, backing up in the back of the truck. But those hollows looked foolish, the more deadly looking ones seemed to realise there was a tastier meal inside, and Kagato looking around, noticed one of those little snickets of reiryoku was trying to making his way back into the building.

Kagato shouted down to him, from his place on the first floor.
"Hey, Emo! I'll cover you if you wanna get back in."
Raising his arm and materialising his bow, and shooting a few shots off at the hollows around him.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 21, 2009)

"JIRAIYA LET"S ROCK THIS JOINT!!!" Leslie shouted, streams of white energy form around leslie arms and two steel gauntlets appear on his arms. He charges for the first hollow he see's and it charges at him but he quicky dodges it and and slams his fist hard to its head killing it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 22, 2009)

"Here."

The underworld of Hueco Mundo was as plain as the upperworld, there was nothing of interest in every direction. Small differences were sought by heavy contest.

Latas had the power to manipulate Spirit Matter. It was a dangerous technique when used with skill. A column of sand held the bodies of countless Hollow, suspended in the air. With a wave of his hand, Latas sent it spiraling down the chasm.


A giant fissure in the earth, into which a waterfall of sand poured. A stone outcrop at the top of the falls was where Latas sat, and surveyed the land.

"This is where we will stay," he announced. The travel of the Adjuchas and lower that followed Latas began to explore the area, many spreading out for their first hunt. Nire and Rahs moved up to Latas.

"He's been following us," Latas whispered.

"Yes," Nire replied simply. Rahs, who had not sensed any presence, looked around wildly.

"As perceptive as ever," the voice echoed out. Latas and Nire turned around - Rahs a moment behind them - to see two white robed humanoids standing atop the outcrop.

"Vale!" Nire stepped between the male Arrancar and Latas, "You've already had your answer many times. Leave."

"Latas, great Vasto Lorde," the brown haired Arrancar named Vale ignored Nire's presence completely, but bowed before the child Hollow. Rahs took a moment to study his mask. It formed a ring around his head, with plating over the forehead and a single curved back horn running from his forehead backwards over his skull and outward. Rahs wondered what he had once been.

"Please, we entreat you." Vale began, "Your power is needed. The Arrancar are scattered, weak. Not a single Vasto Lorde remains. We need your power to call the Arrancar back together, to recreate what was lost."

"I refuse," Latas took a step back, almost afraid of Vale's presence, of the effects it could bring about upon his body, "I told you. I don't want to become an Arrancar."

"Latas!" Vale took a step forward, standing right before Nire who had his arms outstretched between the two, "We need you. You are one of the few remaining great Lorde. Why will you not aid us, your brethren?"

"Leave," Latas vanished, Rahs could no longer feel his presence. It was just himself, Nire, Vale and the female Arrancar. The woman flicked at her blonde hair, and looked around. A large section of Adjuchas armour was situated from the back of her neck and covering her left arm, ending in a clawed hand.

"You will join us one day!" Vale yelled into the sandy falls, "It is destiny for beings such as you to lead!"

Rahs had had enough. This Vale was obviously distressing Latas, who, despite being so many many times stronger than Rahs, Rahs couldn't help but feel protective of. "Hey," he reached out and put a large hand on Vale's shoulder, "That's enough."

A moment later, Nire had shifted between Vale and Rahs, one hand preventing Vale from drawing his sword, the other keeping Vale's other hand from punching through Rahs.

"Step back!" he hissed at Rahs, "Don't get yourself killed like a damn fool!"

After a moment's silence, Vale stepped back. "I will return," he stated resolutely. The dull thud of a Sonido marked the Representative of the Arrancar's leaving.

The female Arrancar was still there, looking about with curiosity. Her eyes settled on Rahs.

"Don't think you're welcome here," Rahs spat, Nire having left to find Latas, "Alana."

The former tigress Adjuchas's eyes widened for a moment, but she regained her composure. "I had nothing left, Rahs," she quietly stated, "This was the only way."

"You gave up," Rahs accused, "You accepted it."

"I couldn't stop it from happening!" Alana snapped, "But I have become stronger, even stronger than you, because of this. Rahs, join us, your strength, it would truly be for the better."

"I will grow stronger here!" Rahs roared, "I will ascend to the peak of power and stare down upon all. Even you, traitor!"

Alana flinched, but did not back down. "Even at the peak, there will be a higher point. As you are, you will never reach it." Another dull crack of Sonido and Alana too vanished.

Rahs breathed a sigh of anger out, lightning crackling in the air.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 22, 2009)

Warning, epic post ahead. It's Shikai time, baby.



Taurus Versant said:


> Erin's hand wavered as she reached out for her sword, where it lay on her Captain's desk.
> 
> Shaking, she found herself unwilling, unable, to take hold of the sword. The pain was still far too raw. Anger at her own weakness surged up in Erin, but she was unable to truly express it. There was truly nothing she could do.
> 
> ...



Inside her mind, Erin cursed. Repeatedly. Her Shinigami powers were restoring themselves now, although she still found herself unable to touch her sword. The pain had dyed itself into her soul. It was a fear she fought with anger, but could not overcome. But it was not the loss of her sword alone.

The Reiatsu that was forming in her hand burst apart, scattering into the air. Erin's mouth opened, but no voice came out. Although her soul was restoring itself to full power, speech had not returned to Erin, and with this impediment, as well the mental instability inflicted upon her, she had lost all her Kidou abilities.

The remaining two pillars of Shinigami power, Hakuda and Hoho, Erin drilled every day. Isis had thanked Erin for her work, and released her, asking her to train to recovery. What happened to the research, Erin neither knew nor cared. Nothing she had developed in that working had served her purposes. It was all too obvious.

For Isis, what Erin had done was being collected by a talented scribe of the library, who was arranging it into a book. Isis was proud of what it offered, understanding of the basics of a Shinigami in the most plain of terms. But it had helped neither her nor Erin.

The Captain began to train Erin in her spare time. Isis usually took an interest in her Shinigami's development, and helping Erin was something she felt would help herself.

Erin learned Shunpo. The most used form of Hoho, the Flash Step. Her stable Reiatsu meant she could repeat many Flash Steps with maximum efficiency, even if the power she put into them was not as good as it could be. Her hand to hand as well improved. To an onlooker, it appeared such that Erin was a rapidly developing member of the Special Forces. But with her neglect of Kidou and Zanjutsu, Erin was at less than half of her full power. And it showed to one such as Isis.

But Erin's voice refused to return, and she could not bring herself to touch her Zanpaktou. Her frustration growing, one day Isis snapped.

"Erin Aslath." The unseated Shinigami snapped to attention, and Isis made a motion with her hand. Three other Shinigami entered the room. One of them, Erin recognised as the male that had entered 13th at the same time as her. The one who could block a sword with the Second Hado.

His name was Frayzon, and he was the current 17th Seat of the 13th Division. The other two Shinigami that entered 13th with him and Erin had also been made 17th Seat.  Erin had remained unseated.

"You four will be going on a Hollow hunt tonight," Isis instructed them, "And Erin," she picked up Erin's sword, stepped over to Erin and tied it around her waist, "You will use that sword before tonight is over." Isis stared at Erin, burning her intent into her Shinigami's eyes. Erin, unable to make any other response, nodded.

The four set off to the Gate of Dimensions, ready to enter into the Real World. Frayzon and the other two Shinigami talked amiably amongst themselves, and tried to include Erin, but her lack of speech led to a gap forming between them. It was something that drove Erin's anger at her sword even further. Why had he hurt her like that? She had no answer for it.

It was night in the Real World. Where Erin and the others had arrived seemed to be a forest. With a smile, Erin flashedback to her first Hollow fight, which had been in a similar forest.

But this one was darker, realer, more dangerous, that was how it felt. A Hollow's scream echoed through the woods. Another, and a third. The four Shinigami moved back to back, three of them drawing their swords. Erin began to force her Reiatsu to flow. Hoho techniques were still available to her, the flexible use of Reiatsu. She could strengthen her body for this at the least.

The first Hollow exploded through the trees, charging the four. Erin vanished past it using Shunpo, redirecting herself off falling trees to jump high above it. Building up a flow of Reiatsu around her body, she fell on the Hollow and slammed an open palm down onto the top of its mask. Cracks formed, but she was slammed aside by a tail before she could make a second strike. She hit a tree and momentarily slipped out of consciousness.

The irony communicated itself to her, this was how she had ended up in her first fight with a Hollow as well. How had she escaped alive, she wondered. Ah yes, it was because others were there, others that saved her.

Here, the other two Hollow arrived. Three instead of one, they attacked the three Shinigami. Frayzon was holding them off with his brilliance at the Second Hado; it was like an extension of his own body, the swirling yellow field of power. The other two were trying their best, but against the three giant reptilian Hollow, there was no victory to be had. First one, then the other, were slain by a deadly attack.

Erin's full consciousness returned and she leaped up, running to Frayzon as the three reared back, ready to all snap at him at the same time. With Shunpo, Erin passed in between them all, grabbed Frayzon, and escaped in a smooth movement. Breathing heavily, she put all her self into running.

One of the three Hollow exploded out of the woods, slamming its head into Erin and Frayzon. The two were hurled through the woods, Frayzon caught by a branch and dislodged from Erin's grasp, Erin flying further and hitting a tree trunk, having the breath knocked out of her.

As she fell, her hand brushed against the sword at her hip, and she gasped in fear as a static scream blasted through her mind. But the tone, the sound, the intention, Erin recognised it. She had been terrified, truly terrified, of what her sword would do the next time she faced him. But he did not scream at her, nor turn his back. He screamed _for_ her. She was in danger, and he feared for her. Why?

He was screaming again, and Erin listened. And she understood. He was screaming for his name to be heard. No. He was screaming for his name. He had nothing but emptiness. Erin, the only presence that could communicate with him, could hand him existence. It was her right, she would raise him from the void.

The three Hollow arrived. Each salivated with a hunger for the Shinigami, for the Reiatsu that exuded from her every pore.

Slowly, confidently, Erin stood, drawing her sword. Her Reiatsu flared up to its full, wrapping around her. He was screaming once more. Screaming for his name. Erin, she would give it to him.

_"Break,"_ her voice broke the silence, *"Fractal Chaos."*


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 22, 2009)

"Nice Katana, thanks for the work old man."
"I'm not that old kid, you put me through alot of trouble just by asking for it to be made into a Zanpakutō, seriously dont understand why you didn't just get a new one it would of been much easier."
Marco looked towards the Blacksmith and stated in a clear tone, "I been through alot with this thing, besides my avatar probly kill me if I didn't use this perticular katana. Eh this aint the guard that was on it before." Marco poked the hilt breifly.
"The old guard wasn't in any condition to be used on a Zanpakutō, so I had a new one made anyway, shouldn't you be heading to class right now?"
Marco looked outside at the blazing hot sun and said, "Umm yeah, it is about that time. Later and thanks for everything Old man."
The blacksmith sighed and muttered, "I'm not even old... Damn students."

Marco walked outside wearing soya with his Zanpakutō inside it. He was happy with the Blacksmiths work he wasn't expecting him to acctully finish so soon or get it entirely free, he was expecting some kind of work. He headed back towards his next lesson and woundered what it would be about this time, hopefully something to do with Zanjutsu.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 22, 2009)

With Shin

That captain's meeting had been over for a while now and what followed had been hours of paperwork, describing what all those things looked like, how they smelt, what presence they had........Not something Shin enjoyed doing, this was precious time he was wasting, time that he could've spent mastering his Shikai. He had finally released but so far that one glimpse was all he had seen of his Shinzui Tatsujin.

"I see you've made yourselves comfortable in my office."Captain Madarame said upon entering, Ayasegawa was right behind him like usual.Sakurako and Shin were about to apologize, even though they had been told to do their work here.Both of them were still a little intimidated by the grandeur of an captain.
"Sit, I need to talk to you two about something.....These are the reports?"The two nodded and Ikkaku immediately passed it on to his vice, obviously this was one of the many officers that couldn't be bothered to do paperwork.

"You."He pointed at Sakurako."We decided you would replace Kaon as the fifth Seat.With wide eyes Sakurako quickly thanked the captain for that honor, though it stung that Kaon's death was the result of this promotion."And you, well you have potential....A real 11th division poster boy so to speak, from what I've seen of you and what I heard about your part in in that last mission.."He paused for a moment, Yumichika next to him was visibly surprised and it gave Shin the impression the captain was making this up on the spot."You will be our thirteenth Seat."

The reactions that followed this were mixed, Shin was excited and thanking the captain since he had only been in the Eleventh division for a few a weeks but both Sakurako and Yumichika displayed a look of fear, as if the position was cursed."Don't get too excited though, the position had been vacant for years since no one wanted to take it."Before Shin could ask why this was he was pushed out of the room together with Sakurako and they went back to their baracks.

"So what's the deal with the thirteenth Seat?, I mean are we really that superstitious here."For some reason Shin doubted this, Sakurako's reactions before and her body language told him it was something else."It's not because of the number it's......Just wait till we have some more privacy."Now Shin was getting worried, whatever it was it had been something really bad.

With Shunpo the took off and eventually settled on top of an building, the two sat down and Sakurako cleared her throat.It almost felt like when he was back in Rukongai and the older kids would tell them scary stories but he had a feeling this story would be a lot scarier then those."The reason why that seat had remained vacant was because of the last holder, I wasn't around at that time but most of the senior officers in the Gotei 13 were and over a hundred years ago Heishiro Mitsurugi held that position, he was a great swordsman but still it surprised everyone when he suddenly stepped up and challenged the captain of that time, Zaraki Kenpachi."

"Mitsurugi belonged to a group of talented shinigami but still, it was unheard that an 13th seat would challenge an captain."She continued with."Especially Zaraki, one of the most powerful captains of his time, But Mitsurugi did and actually kill Zaraki but he didn't hold that position long, not long after that it was discovered that Mitsurugi had gained Hollow powers and the other captains were sent to execute him."She had been forced to pause for a moment and then continued."There were a lot more things going at that time, but I only know the bits relating to the eleventh division but Mitsurugi killed his best friend and the 9th division's captain of that time and then escaped."

"That was over a 100 years ago and even since then that seat formerly owned by Mitsurugi had remained vacant until now, people didn't want anything to do with a traitor like that and some even believed the seat would turn you into an Hollow.....Though that doesn't really make sense but the people here aren't really that smart."Sakurako was one of the more wise members of that division, the rest were all brawns over brains.

"Is that......All?"Shin was surprisingly unaffected by this."Sheesh, I thought something really bad was going to happen but it's just something that happened ages ago.....Weirdos."He got up and dissapeared with a Shunpo after that wasting his time with those reports and this history lesson he went out to practice with his Zanpakuto.

He unsheathed and held out his blade, after a deep breath he released."Soukutsu, Shinzui Tatsujin!"The six rings that acted as the guard started ringing, signalling the release and then suddenly became quiet.Only the sounds of a wind could be heard from this blade now and Shin's breathing became visible again.

He closed his eyes and made contact with his avatar, so far Shin only knew a single attack, he was unsure how many attacks he had but the avatar reffered to him as the Rokudou Shinigami which meant something along the lines of six path or six realms and the avatar had mentioned something about a first realm so there were probably more realms as well.*"Congratulations on your promotion."*A voice was heard, then ringing could be heard like his zanpakuto did during releasing and then a hooded figure arrived. 

It was unnaturally black, almost as if it was only an silhouette."*But I assume  you didn't came here for pleasantries?"*Though he was asking, it was obvious the avatar would know what Shin was doing here, it was part of him after all.
*"You want to master the six realms?, then listen carefully since I will only tell you this once." *


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 22, 2009)

"All right you kids, listen up!" Abarai Renji yelled down at the students below. "Here's how this test is gonna work."

Kazuo stood in the second row of the listening academy students, quickly glancing to both his sides. _There's a lot of people here. Do they have a limit on how many people they're gonna allow in? I sure hope not, some of these guy--FOCUS_. Kazuo turned his attention back to the vice-captain and silent captain to his side. Captain Kuchiki seemed to be nonchalantly but entirely observing each of the possible recruits. 

"Each of you are going to pair up with one of the seated members before you. There will be two tests, one with Zanpakutous and one without, to judge your--"

_Wait, without? Crap, how am I--wait, there are more recruits than there are seated officers. How are they going to handle all of us? If we don't have any officer to pair up with, how do we--_

"First row, ADVANCE!" At the order, the first row of students stepped away from the group, each moving towards the officer before them. 

"ATTACK!"

The action seemed almost instantaneous. A few had charged straight at their officers, and were down in seconds. Others were more cautious and lasted longer, and one froze up entirely.

_Yeah, this doesn't look good. Is that guy being carted off to fourth division? Ok, gotta think, gotta do something..._

"Second row, ADVANCE!"

Kazuo nervously stepped forward with the others, muttering to himself, "A droplet of silver..."



----


Potemkin was growing tired of this. He had spotted a group of souls near each other--a lucky find. However, they had immediately split up and ran. That had caused an unnecessary and time consuming hassle. None of the souls had stood a chance of escaping, of course. Now only one remained, and he was in sight.

"There's no point in running, you know!" Potemkin called out to the soul in a matter-of-fact tone. This seemed to only increase his panic. Undignified.

The hollow reared back on his strong back legs, and pushed off the ground, hurtling his body into the air and over the human soul. As he crashed into the ground, he sent out a spine-tipped tendril to skewer the soul from the front.

As the soul was brought face-to-face with his hollow hunter, Potemkin sighed. "No hard feelings, really. It's just war." And the soul was dropped into his gaping maw.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2009)

Suzume looks at Unohana and then towards the man on the stretcher but she hesitates, ?Go ahead, please feel free to use all the methods at your disposal to answer my question,? Unohana assures her. Suzume nods and walks over to him. First she checks his physical status going through a checklist in her head. _Pulse is slightly elevated but within normal range, heartrate is also slightly elevated but also within normalcy, pupils are unresponsive to stimuli?_ within another minute she confirms what she thought initially, ?He?s in an extremely deep comatose state,? Suzume states.

Unohana nods, ?Yes, but is that all?? she asks. Suzume closes her eyes and places both her palms an inch from the mans chest, suddenly her hands glow with a blue aura as she sends out little invisible tendrils of spiritual awareness inside of him. She searches for any irregularities in the flow of his spiritual energy and then the sensation hits her like a lightning bolt. She can?t sense his energy at all, nothing not even a little trace. It?s as if she?s entered a hollow void of nothingness within the man. 

Suzume narrows her eyes as she forces her spiritual energy even deeper trying to feel for something, anything that would indicate that this man has a......suddenly she opens her eyes with a look of surprise on her face, ?He?.he has no soul?? mutters Suzume. 

?I ask again can this man be saved?? Unohana asks her. Suzume quickly opens her mouth to suggest some kind of further investigation and analysis would be needed, and she recalls several research articles that she had about the effects of  Soul transfer but she stops short as she looks at Unohana with an embarrassed face. _Well obviously I?m sure that Captain Unohana has asked all these questions herself plus many, many,  more and probably exhausted all the possibilities herself,_ thinks Suzume.

?No maam without his soul he?s just an empty shell, unfortunately. There?s nothing that can be done to restore him...at least by no method that I know of.?

Unohana nods approvingly, ?I concur with your assessment because it took me awhile to reach it myself. This man was my former fourth seat officer and a very good friend to myself and all in this division. 50 years ago he fought a particularly vicious Hollow that could steal the souls of other beings and make them its own leaving its victims nothing more then empty shells?sadly he also became its victim.? Vice-Captain Kotetsu frowns slightly as if remembering a long ago memory and nods.   

?I captured the Hollow and tried every method at my disposal to restore him but I failed. It took me some time to accept the fact that it was beyond my power to cure him. As healers we must realize that not all traumas can be reversed no matter how much we?d like to believe the contrary. When we realize this then we can truly concern ourselves with those who we do have the power to save and see a lost cause for what it really is.?

Suzume nods wordlessly as the two Shinigami carry away the man on the stretcher. ?Begging your pardon mam but what happened to the Hollow?? she asks. 

?Needless to say it no longer walks this or any other plane of existence,? responds Unohana simply. Then she smiles warmly towards Suzume, ?Welcome to the 4th Division, Miss Inosento.?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 22, 2009)

With Klaud

"Emo....Kid?"_That was beyond rude, how am I emo?Those were the people that slit their wrists and other creepy stuff._He fought the urge to point his bow towards that guy and instead made use of this support to get back inside.Though he wouldn't just rely on Kagato.

The Quincy materialized his bow, the endless practice had changed it's appearance. It was now almost like there was see-trough bow inside of the golden energy that was in bow shape. With increased skill he charged a multiple shot and a great amount of arrows rained trough the sky. Though no Hollow was killed by this it was enough to damage them slightly and buy him some time to cross the street and safely make it inside.

The occasional arrow was fired as he rushed towards the door, a couple of hollows in his way met their demise that way. A golden arrow piercing their mask before they broke down in particles.Though an easy entry like that was not meant to be. The ground rumbled and out of the blue, or better said out of the ground a snake like Hollow shot up and swallowed him hole.He wasn't fast enough to move out of the way far enough and now there he was.

Inside this disgustingly slimy throat that was attempting to crush his bones.He had to admit, this was a pretty effective technique but not really something one should use against a Shinigami with a sharp sword that would cut his insides up, or a higher level Hollow that would Cero the crap out of it from the inside.Or a Quincy for that matter.

A second later the Hollow yelled out in pain as multiple arrows were fired from the inside, all at once and it's insides were more then just fucked up by now.After that consecutive full power shots finished the job and eventually it broke down in particles.Freeing Klaud at the same time.After that it was clear sailing for the Quincy, getting to a higher floor and taking a window side position took priority.Their were too many Hollows now, the numbers had to be cut down before they could head outside.Look at what happened with him earlier with the snake.

Hollows with a weird ability that could catch you off guard isn't that rare.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2009)

"Oh I'm gonna miss this place!" Suzume says with a sigh as she packs away her things from her room in the Academy dormitory. 

Kazuma who had offered to help her pack, lugs a heavy looking box, mostly full of her gigantic medical textbooks, "Yeah I must imagine it would be difficult to leave a place where you've formed so many bonds," he replies. However, he himself lived away at his families estate and never really got to know many of the students here and he's really quite happy to be moving on with his life. The Academy represents a period in his life which he wants nothing more then to forget.

Suzume slings a stuffed rucksack over her shoulder and takes one last look at her now empty room. Soon another new student will be living here and the cycle will continue she stares up wistfully at a small carving right above the door to her room which reads, _Suzume was here_ and below is scratched in smaller letters, _so was Garett_. He had added that barely a week before he was murdered. 

"Garret and I used to spend a lot of time here you know," she states. Kazuma clears his throat and looks awkwardly down at the floor. _Why the hell would she tell me something like that?_ he wonders. 

"Do you still miss him?" Kazuma asks in a quiet voice while still looking at the floor. Suzume takes one last look at her little carved farewell message then shrugs, "Sometimes...but then I realize that its not in my power to change any of it," she states and Unohana's words echo in her mind. 

"But I'll tell you this Kazuma. If I ever find the person who killed him...." suddenly she clenches her fists, "I'll make them pay, my healers oath be damned," she states. Suzume walks past Kazuma and pats him on the shoulder, "Thanks for helping me pack Kazu, you're a good friend."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 23, 2009)

"Keep training."

Each day, Isis checked the progress of every one of her Shinigami. Erin, with her recent achievement of Shikai, was interesting. Isis was determined to see what Erin's sword could really do. So far all she had achieved was to be blinded by a bright flash of light to the face.

Erin was constantly drilling her pillars now. She felt more confident in her Kidou and Hoho, both which required skilled Reiatsu control, than ever before. Her Zanjutsu, now being developed by both her and her sword, was improving as well. Even her Hakuda, hand to hand abilities, were strengthening. She was being fed strength constantly, by her own confidence and by her sword. Erin was truly coming into one with the depths of her soul.

But this was only half of her goal. To know the past and future of Shinigami, Erin had decided now was the time to discover the true past, the one no one could know or remember. Before the Gotei 13, before Seireitei, in time innumerable. Shinigami and Hollow, perfect opposites. Only in the links between them was the truth hidden. Erin believed this with all her might.

And so, a new branch of study began for her. One which would lead into secrets no one else could believe.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 23, 2009)

Marco was sat in his ussual spot after the lesson, he sat back relaxing on a branch. He was thinking about what Gotei to apply to join. Some of them would work out well for him while others would just be outside his ability or hinder him in his opion or simply wouldn't allow him to achieve his objectives or aims. On the other hand, maybe his primary objective was to far out of his league currently and possibly always will be. _Maybe my Avatar can help me, with this or possibly I should do some more research into each squadorn._
_Pfft dont think of something so stupid, how the hell should I know what squad would be best for you to join. Never ask me such a stupid question._


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2009)

8th Division-

"How's it goin cappy." Isake waved to Kama. He was too busy studying Ssob to care. "Fourth Divi said they'd be sendin someone by to clean up round here." Isake took a seat on a large pile of old paper work. "This place is a sty man." Scattered papers, Old food plates.. old food. The dark exam room was truly a nasty place to be right now. But Kama had no time to clean, He was too busy learning everything about Mr. Boss, B.Uggy.

"It's ok. the room." Kama commented. "It's horrible." Isake stated with a blank stare. "Should i disect him..." Kama rubbed his chin. "OI!!! DON'T DISECT ME!!!" Boss shouted. "Very well." Kama comments. "De. Please leave." Kama comments. "OI! I DON'T WANNA!" De grumbles. "You will be sucked into the ability if you don't." Kama reaches into his haori and removes his Zanpakto. "Crap." De stands up, brushes himself off and walks out the door.

"DON'T FREAKIN KILL HIM!" He shouts to his captain. "W..What are you going to do!?" Boss stutters. "Ban." the captain raises the blade the Boss's forehead. "Kai."

With Neku-

"Damn it!" He looked around. He could sense the hollows outside, He could hear the cries. "ISAC!" Neku shouted. "AH!" Isac turned to him. "You hear it too right!?" Isac nodded. He heard the screams and the crash. The two quickly run upstairs to the first floor, outside, hollows were swarming. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!" Neku shouts, At the same time Isac grabs the pins from his pocket, Not realizing he had one extra..* "LET'S GO!"* The two shout, Rushing off into battle.

With Melisa-

"HOLLOW'S ARE ATTACKING!!!!" Mitchal pops into her room and shouts. "so." Melisa comments. "IT'S BAD NEWS!!!" He shouts again. "Oi. Shut up." She looks at her arm. "I've used up too much power, Nothing i can do." Mitchal grabs his hair in frustration. "THEN SEND US OUT THERE!" He shouts. "The recruits can handle it." She blinks. "Bu-" He's cut off. "We will never rule the spirit world if you keep talking like this. Remember the goal, We'll break into Soul Society and have the newbies cause a ruckus." She blinks.

"But-" He was cut off. "We don't need to fight the hollows. Nor the shinigami. Our goal is the throne, We'll make sure those Shinigami do their jobs." She says in a dark tone. "I.. I know what happened to you was.. horrible Melisa-sama! but please..." He slamed his fist into the table. "Please! We can't let the recruits die!" She sighs, An image of neku in her mind. "Fine, You, Xan and Mamamo can go." She comments. "THANK YOU!!!" Mitchal shouts.

With Josef-

"Hollow bait." He had follows behind Neku and Isac. "I've got enough spiritual pressure to fire off a few mirco arrows. That should be able to give support to the others." He thinks. His interest was not in this Joutei, It was in finding his parents, but if there was a quincy order and these quincy here stayed. then he must be able to find his parents if he stays. It was only logical his quincy parents would part of the quincy order... Maybe.

With Akira-

He woke up, still stuck under the mighty weight of Meeko, or rather what's on meeko's chest. "Mmmph." Meeko sat up and rubbed her eyes. "Ah! Akira!" she blushed. "I.. I'm not like that~" Meeko turned her head and held her cheek. "Yo..you fell asleep here." Akira commented, Face bright red. "Oh!? I.. I used to sleep here sometimes..." she laughed rubbing the back of her head. She was truly embarased over the entire thing. "It's... fine..." Akira coughed.

"Oh! That's right!" Meeko blinked and reached between her chest, pulling out a piece of paper. "I was supposed to give you this!" Akira blinked, then looked at her, then the piece of paper. "I.. Don't have pockets." Meeko comments. "I.. See..." Akira unfolds the paper. "Noboru Akira, Report to 8th division for cleaning duty. 0900 hours." Akira looked at the time. "09:40" He was late. "CRAP!" He jumped up, grabbed Kazehime and rushed off.

With Ssob-

The meals lately had been more filling. He felt himself growing stronger with each bite. But it wasn't exactly what he wanted. From what he could feel, He believes he's gained more power then his brother. Perhaps.. but he's never felt the true power of his brothers reserection. No, Maybe Ssob has just touched the tip on the true power of an Adjuuca. He must go further, He must become stronger. Only then will he be able to become the arrancar of his dreams. He will be able to become the arrancar who can defeat his brother in combat!

Kou and Ereki continue their feast as well. They have their own dreams, Ssob's very greatly from theirs. Regain your humanity, That's a nice thought. But ssob doesn't remember his humanity. Form a band with hollows, Ssob enjoys music, But a band is not something he's interested in. Still, Somehow this situation feels nice. Somehow it makes him happy. Being with others, not running.. not hiding. He feels, comforted by being with the two.


----------



## Serp (Feb 23, 2009)

From his window, Kagato helped to make sure, Klaud was safe. When the snake like hollow attacked, Kagato was sure that Klaud was done for, but he suprised him once again.

Kagato began shooting consecutive shots at the hollows outside, but there was so many, his long range attacks were great now, but these hollows followed Klaud and bundled in, there was too much of a lone quincy to hold off yet he did the best he could. 

The wound on his chest was hurting, so badly he concentration wavered, and his reiryoku control wasn't as good as it should be. He arrows were becoming weak and shitty, fuck all these hollows he had no idea how to beat them all. 

"Guys! Any Quincy or people with projectiles I need a hand, and others the Hollows just got in the ground floor!" He shouted back.

This actually was the most work Kagato had ever done, it was the most hollows he had ever seen, normally he wasn't scared but today the numbers and how damaged he was, his arrogance wasn't enough to make him believe he would survive.

"Fuck it! Ginto time!"
Kagato pulled out one of his favorite Ginto's White Widow. He made the hand signs and released the Ginto, the area infront of the building was filled with a think white smoke, the hollows couldn't see the area to the door, they were becoming disorientated.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 23, 2009)

With Kazuo

"ATTACK!"

As Kazuo rushed forward towards his examiner, he made a quick note that no one seemed to be doing the same thing. Seemed like they had learned from those that went before then. He was about to look very smart of very stupid. The examiner had his blade up, ready to take down the foolish student who would charge after others had tried the same and failed miserably. _Annnnnd, now!_

"...none will break!" Kazuo planted his feet into the ground, stopping short just in front of the examiner. Within swordrange. Of the sword that was coming down to hit him.

Fortunately, there was now a wall between the sword and Kazuo. The Kido, which he had been preparing as he stepped forward, activated and stopped the examiner's swing. "Oh wow that worked," Kazuo muttered to himself as he swung his own sword forward, passing through the wall of reiatsu as it dissipated. 

The examiner was forced to take a step back as he parried the blow. Seems he hadn't expected anything halfway decent. _Don't let up, don't give him the initiative._ Kazuo strafed to the right, bringing himself down and aiming for the back of the examiner's leg. _They can heal wounds there, of course. I think._ His wondering was all for naught, though, as the examiner brought his sword down and deflected the blow. Kazuo tried to follow it up with a slash along the examiner's back, but the examiner leapt away, dodging the blow and bringing himself out of sword range.

And as soon as he had leapt away, the examiner was moving in, now on the attack. _Yes, that. That's what we don't want to happen._ Kazuo quickly brought his sword up to block one blow, then another. He was the one backing up and frantically blocking now. "Well, I don't know" _parry_ "if I could say he" _duck_ "was really frantic."  Kazuo was pushed back as he blocked the last strike, giving him a secondary reprieve before the examiner attacked again. _Ok focus. Gotta find a way back to--huh?_ 

The examiner had backed off. He was looking up at the vice-captain who had made some sort of gesture with his hand. _Is it over?_ Kazuo took a second to look around. _Is anyone else still going?_


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2009)

With Neku/Isac-

"What the!?" The two look around, they've lost their sight. "Damn smoke clouds." Neku hears a hollows cry. The stars on Neku's foot and Hip begin to glow. "PUMP UP THE DEMON!" He kicks his right leg, BAM! It makes contact with something. "GUAH!" Isac rolls out of the cloud and into a circle of hollows. "SORRY ISAC!!!!" Neku shouts from the smoke. "D..Damn it!" He reaches into his pocket.

He swings his hand, But nothing, He punches forward, nothing. "C..Crap!" Isac can't figure out what's wrong. The hollows all tilt their heads back. "Micro Arrow." the hollows turn to the voice. One hundred tiny arrows break out of the cloud and rip into the hollows bodies. "GRAH!!" They scream before black arrows pierce their bodies. "Don't hesistate." Josef looks at Isac.

The student ignores the quincy and looks into his hand. There is a cartoon cat swiping it's paw on the pin. "Ah! I remember this.." he smiled. A gift from his dad after he had been on business for three months. He was begining to understand the idea behind the pin. The picture on it generally told him what it would be used for. The cat's paw, In a swiping motion must mean swipe your hand.

He tests out the theory and releases four blades of spirit towards a group of hollows. "GOOD GOING ISAC!" Neku cheers as he rushes out of the smoke and uses his right leg to push him into the air. "PUMP UP THE DEMON!" He falls towards the ground and crushes a hollow's head underfoot. "Awaken my soliders." Xan releases ten samurai into the field. "EH!? WHY DO I HAVE TO FIGHT~" Mamamo whines. "CAUSE YOU CAUSED THE ENTIRE THING!!!" Mitchal shouts.

With Ssob-

"Ah~ I'm stuffed." Kou pats her stomach. "I can't... eat another bite...." Ereki falls to the ground, kicking up a small dust cloud. "It's not enough." Ssob sits by himself. "I can see the goal ahead. But it's not enouhg. Not yet." He looks ahead, Infront of him is a shattered mask. His own shattered mask. It's just barely out of his reach. Just barely away from him. He can sense that he's nearing the goal, He can sense thay they are all nearing the goal. 

"But this isn't enough. We've yet to attain the power. We're going around fighting these battles, But we're only inching forward. It's not enough. We've got to find stronger prey. We've got to consume more. Fight as if our lives were on the line. This isn't enough, We need to consume.. More and more! We need to become arrancar! I can't wait for the evolution to come anymore! I need to evolve!" He stands up, He's determined. 

"I'm going to the human realm." His body glew and shrank down to about six foot in size. "Ah? so tiny." Kou and Ereki laugh. "I'll be back in a few hours." Ssob gribs the space of Hueco mundo and opens it like a curtain. "Don't die while i'm gone!" He shouts concerned. The ant-like hollow vanishes into the fold, leaving Kou and Ereki by themselves. "..." Kou and Ereki blink. "Wanna see who's cero is stronger?" Ereki asks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2009)

"Hehe...oh the irony! So now I get to tell a Noble what to do," remarks the 5th seat Officer of the 3rd Division as he leads Kazuma along through the division HQ. His name is Kenji Shiro and he is a tan skinned, balding man of medium height who appears in his mid to late thirties (he's really 600+ years old). Kenji wears standard black robes and a red obi sash going around his waist. A simple black handled Katana hangs off the sash. 

"My parents were servants of the Shihōin family you know," he tells Kazuma. "That's really interesting..." mutters Kazuma who's bored out of his mind. So far he's been doing nothing but filling out paperwork, and following this bore everywhere doing all the crap jobs that he doesn't want to do. 

"I've been in the third division longer then most here, even before that bastard Ichimaru's tenure in fact," he states as he walks behind a desk and starts rifling through a drawer. "Wow....you must be so proud to have achieved so much in that long a period of time then huh?" Kazuma responds with a hint of sarcasm carefully avoiding the fact and yet implying at the same time that Kenji is still only at the 5th seat after over 500 years of service.

Kenji stares up at Kazuma and grins as he pulls out something from his desk, "Oh so we've got a comedian here eh?" 
*
BLAM!* Suddenly a thick book about the size of a bible except a hundred times bigger slams into Kazuma's face. "Those are all the laws passed in the history of Soul Society since its foundation. Read them and familiarize yourself with them all, got it?" he asks. 

There is a red imprint in the shape of the book across Kazuma's right cheek, "Sure thing.....boss," Kazuma mutters in an at least partially respectful tone, not wanting to get another book slammed into his face. 

"Good," Kenji replies "Now go take care of those TPS reports," and he points at a mountain high pile of files on a desk that stretches up to the ceiling.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 23, 2009)

Selia's fingers twitched as she went over a list of names. A moment later, an arrow formed in her hand and she spun, firing it through the face of the Hollow chasing her.

"Cricket."

The arrow released a loud whine, drawing the attention of many more of the Hollow which Selia shot down as well. She had tried following Mamamo back to the others, but lost the ninja on the way. At the moment, she was firing the loud arrows to try and distract the Hollow, and gain the attention of the others.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2009)

"Welcome to the Third Relief team!" a female Shinigami tells Suzume in a very cheerful fashion, "My name's Merill Itani, I'm the 4th seat officer of this Division and the leader of this squad."

Suzume bows her head, "Its an honor to meet you Miss Itani" she replies respectfully. Suddenly Merill snorts with laughter and punches Suzume playfully in the shoulder, "Just Merill thanks, I'm not that old to be called Miss!" she exclaims happily. Suzume chuckles awkwardly as she rubs her right shoulder, "Hehe....oh ok" 

_This lady's a bit off but then again so are most of these 4th Division folks_ Suzume muses. 

The woman looks over Suzume's file and nods, clearly impressed, "Wow so they assigned you to a relief team straight away huh? You must be pretty good."   

Suzume smiles slightly and shakes her head, "Well I don't know about all that but I try my best no matter what," she tells the Merill. 

"That's the spirit! We all do our best to save the precious lives of our comrades!!" Merill exclaims even more cheerfully and she pumps her right fist into the air. _Whoah! She needs to switch to decaf,_ Suzume thinks with amusement. Suddenly a loud ringing sound echoes through the corridors. Suzume tenses up, "What's that?!" she asks. 

"That's a special alarm that notifies the teams when we're needed for an emergency," Merill responds, "It's your lucky day Suzume, let's go round up the other's!" suddenly she grabs Suzume by her collar and runs off like a bat out of hell. 

"LET'S GO SAVE SOME LIVES WHOOO YEAH!" exclaims Merill loudly. 

"I can run myself you know," mutters Suzume, feeling very awkward.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 23, 2009)

The possible new recruits to the 6th division stood shoulder-to-shoulder, facing the captain and vice-captain of the division. Kazuo stood somewhere in the middle, feeling more nervous than excited. His cheek still swelled from where he had been hit earlier.

He couldn't say he did the best in the first test, though he hoped he was among the better ones. As it had ended he had noted (somewhat disappointedly) that he was not the only one still engaged--a few others had managed to hold their own. And the next set of people had quite a number who seemed to do very well also, though Kazuo found it hard to compare them to him, as he wasn't sure how he seemed to have fought. 

The second test hadn't gone as well for him. He tried another kido combination, using Hadou 1 and a follow-up attack to try and force the examiner to dodge and get on rather unstable footing, but much to Kazuo's surprise, the examiner had simply taken his punch, and, unphased, responded in kind.

_So are they gonna call us up one by one, list things we did right or wrong, or what? ...They know our names, right?_ The Captain had moved to one of the ends of the line as Kazuo was lost in thought, and now began to walk along it, in front of the academy students. 

Shortly after the Captain passed by the third student in the line, the student took a step out after him, but stopped himself, looking confused. The vice-captain grabbed him by the collar and pull him out of the line. "Well? Don't you want to be in this squad?" He let go of the student, who quickly moved in step behind the captain.

_Wait, was he chosen? How did he know? Did the captain say something I didn't hear?_ Kazuo watched curiously as others, now members of the 6th squad, stepped out of the line to follow as well. None of them seemed to be mistaken, though. It was very odd.

Then the Captain passed Kazuo. Looking back at the moment in retrospect, he had no idea what it was. A short glance, and maybe a motion of the hand, though he couldn't be sure he didn't imagine that part. But somehow the Captain had managed to, entirely wordlessly, display without a doubt his intent.

Kazuo proudly stepped out into the line of new members of the 6th division.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 23, 2009)

With Dio

Like many Quincies, the boy had taken position behind a window on the first floor.Now that he control over which sphere came out he could  just fire from above now with his Sol sphere.The clear sphere crackled with energy before unleashing a red energy blast aimed towards one of the hollows in sight.His aiming was far from perfect, still, and only managed to blast apart a section of the road a Hollow was standing on.He managed to blast a slower and bigger Hollow until it disintegrated.

When a large jellyfish like Hollow floated up in an attempt to attack him, Dio switched over to the Luna sphere and jumped down.Upon landing he stabbed the Hollow with the energy sword generated from the sword and the Hollow crashed down, cushioning Dio's landing as it disintegrated and Dio switched to the Terra sphere.Close combat with this many enemies around wasn't a wise thing.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 23, 2009)

2 Division Lieutenant Marechiyo Ōmaeda had entered the room, both Raye and Andy quickly stood up and gave a salute, "SIR!!" they both shouted, "Put your hands down and sit down." Marechiyo demanded, they both quickly droped their hands and sat down, they knew they both where in some deep shit, especially Andy. "Now to start with you Mrs. Yagyū", He begin to pace back and forth holding his chin, "Your in a lot of trouble, not only did you disobey your Lieutenant Izuru Kira and leave the Rukongai, but you also put your life in danger and your fellow comrade's in danger, do you think those are the actions of a Soul Reaper?" "But sir she was only" Marechiyo cut him off, "Did I ask for your input Raye?" "BUT SIR!!!", Andy placed her hand on his shoulder, "It's ok Raye, really, _Andy turns to Marechiyo _ Sir your absolutely right, my actions where reckless and I deserve to be punished for them, so if your going to blame anyone.....please blame me.", "Andy" Raye said softly, "Hmm, it seems you understand the seriousness of what you done Im I right?" Marechiyo asked, "Yes sir.", "Well in that case, your off the hook this time" "WHAT!?" Andy and Raye said shocked, I since of releaf rushed thought her body like drug, thou she didn't really understand how but she didn't ask. "But be warned this is your last chance understand?", "OH YES SIR, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!" Andy said happily, Raye than sighed, happy to know she was not in trouble. As Marechiyo is about to leave he tells Andy one more thing, "Oh Andy I almost forgot, Captain Soifon wants to see immediately", "What?" Raye said "Ca....Captain Soifon wants to see me?" Andy asked, "Yes, right now, so lets go" Marechiyo said leaving the room, _I....I wonder what she wants to see me about?_ Andy thought to herself, "Dont worry Andy" "Uh?", "Listen, he said you weren't  in trouble so don't sweat it ok." Andy smiled, "Yeah your right, well wish me luck", Andy said leavin, "Good Luck" Raye said. As she is leavin to try's to open his mouth to say something else but the words don't out, "Maybe later" Raye said to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 24, 2009)

SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!

Kazuma sleeps face down on his desk in a small cramped closet which now doubles as his office. Kenji had provided him with the space and said that Kazuma should feel proud that a rookie like him gets to have an office. However, when Kazuma pointed out that the sign on the door read, *Janitors Supplies* and that there was nothing but mops inside, Kenji had just laughed it off as a clerical error. 

SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE! 

*BABLAM!* Suddenly Kenji kicks down the door and it slams onto the back of Kazuma's head. Kazuma falls out of his chair, and grabs for his sword thinking that its an attack. 

"It's me you fool!" shouts Kenji. "Oh...." mumbles Kazuma as he comes to his senses and stands up, "More reports?" Kazuma asks with bitter resignation.  

Kenji laughs and then shakes his head, "No one of my men called in sick, I've got an investigation for you." Kazuma's eyes widen with surprise underneath his sunglasses, "Really?!" 

Kenji nods, "Yes its top priority." 

An hour later Kazuma sits on a couch interviewing a fat old Noble lady, who looks like she's older then dirt and she probably is. Her steel gray hair is done up in a beehive and she wears a bright banana yellow kimono that Kazuma could probably camp inside of and cheetah print glasses with lenses thick enough to melt ice if the sun passed through them. "So you're saying that your next door neighbor, who used to be your best friend, stole your garden gnomes?" Kazuma asks her. He starting to really hate Kenji now at this point. _Top priority my ass! _

The old lady nods vehemently, "Thats right!" she exclaims, "That dirty old bag stole them and she thinks she gonna win the 50000th annual  garden festival....BUT SHE'S GOT ANOTHER THING COMING!!" 

Kazuma scribbles something in a notepad, _Dragonlady wants her gnomes back._ "And what do you want me to do about it?" Kazuma asks her. 

The old woman gives Kazuma an obvious stare, "Well obviously do your job and get my precious gnomes back of course!" she demands. Kazuma facepalms and walks out the door, "I'll be right back," he mutters. 

Ten minutes later Kazuma returns with a basket full of shattered ceramic pieces. He has a swollen black eye and some scratches on his face. "WHAT HAPPENED TO MY GNOMES?!?!?!?!?" exclaims the old lady with horror as Kazuma hands her the basket. 

"I got your gnomes back, have a nice day," Kazuma responds and he limps away. From that day on he learned never to come between an old lady and her garden gnomes.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 24, 2009)

Potemkin found the place already swarming with hollows when he arrived. Clearly he hadn't been the only two be attracted by the scent. The scent of enemies, of a battle in the waiting. 

Still, these other hollows seemed to see it all as a meal. Unruly beasts, these ones. These couldn't be counted as comrades. Pets, or attack dogs at best. And if not that...

He disregarded the strange hunger lurking deep inside, forcing his focus back to the battle at hand. Humans felling hollows in droves, likely more than a match for Potemkin. It might be wise to resist the temptation to assure his safety. And yet...if he could find an enemy alone, and use the wild horde to his advantage...they were merely human after all.

Almost as if in answer to his thought, one of the humans leapt down into the hollow swarm. That one would do nicely for a start. 

Potemkin place his forelegs onto the ground and began to approach his first target, hopefully unnoticed among the hollows.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 24, 2009)

Selia, after moving up quiet a few flights of stairs - she cheated by riding a platform of Reishi - burst through the top doors and on to the roof of the skyscraper. She hadn't realised she had moved quite so high.

Pulling out her bow, she fired another Cricket into the sky, catching the attention of every Hollow up at this altitude. Ducking back into the building, she shot each Hollow that tried to burst through the doorway.

~~~

Erin sighed, taking down the sheets of paper that covered her wall. Her studies at the moment had brought her to theorise that Shinigami powers were modeled on the powers of a Hollow, and, when this way of thinking got out, many of the more zealous Shinigami managed to bust into her room and paint a variety of graphic messages over her research wall.

She should have expected it, really. Shinigami were always touchy about Hollow connections. Especially with Aizen's history and desires.

But it had to be that way. The first Shinigami came to be because a human soul, confronted by a Hollow, willed for more power. That was the truth Erin believed. That was the truth many other Shinigami would persecute Erin for.

She spent most of her days in the great Shinigami library now. It was always quiet here. Isis still sent Erin on missions, still trained her in Shinigami arts like all other 13th members.

But Erin's real attachment and desire now lay in knowledge. It was within the great halls of this truly ancient library that Erin would discover something that would be beyond even her belief. A scroll of knowledge that could change the Shinigami world itself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 24, 2009)

With Klaud

"Why are all those idiots jumping into middle of all those Hollows."He sighed before jumping trough the window, with Hirenkyaku he took a position in the air.It was risky but with all of the humans jumping in the Quincies couldn't be left out, it would've been a disgrace if all of the Quincies hid behind a window firing arrows while the humans fought in a much more respectable manner.

He decided upon spamming Hirenkyaku, moving around a lot and outspeeding the Hollows would work just fine.Low level ones like these had no way of keeping up with these speeds.

With Maxi

Over the last few days it had became clear he had gotten closer to becoming a Vastelorde. The battles of these last days had gotten much more difficult, almost as if fate itself was challenging him by pitting him against much more powerful opponents.More often now he would end up injured, though thankfully no part of him had been eaten.But what had astounded him was his rate of healing.

Injuries would heal instantly, though it was draining he was almost immortal  now.It was common knowledge what an ability like this meant, one was either evolved to an Arrancar or halfway towards becoming a Vastelorde.Over the days he battled non stop.Solaeda yellow flames recharging his energy when he was exhausted.Just a little more and he would be a Vastelorde.If he tore off his mask then he would be virtually invincible.

The power he was dreaming of was so close, a Vastelorde class Arrancar was an shoo in for the Espda.He would surely be 5th or higher, then over time he would he keep growing stronger until he surpassed the Primera and no one in Hueco Mundo would be able to lay a hand on him, he would rule the world of Hollows and then invade SS.By taking out the captains there he would increase in power, many times and any threat would be crushed at the same time.

And then he would aim for the Spirit King.And take his place.Yes, Maxi was ambitious but he was far from that level.First on his list would be evolving.And so he took off once again, hunting with his pack.In search of the Hollow that would take him one step higher.

He wondered how long it would take until he could destroy that one thin Adjuucha from before, that ape and dinosaur Hollow were no match for the clown but that other,that one was one level close to Vastelorde.Maxi wouldn't forget about that one, when he would have the power needed he would crush that bastard.

As the clown daydreamed about that distant day he started giggling.He was barely able to contain himself.What a glorious day that would be.Perhaps even more satisfying then the day he would become Primera.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 24, 2009)

Kazuo practically fell to the ground along with his teammates. It was abundantly clear how the system worked by now--5 minutes of much needed rest, then back up for another session of Kido, Hakuda, zanjutsu, teamwork, or anything else the officers thought your group needed working on. At least they were allowing the 5 minute breaks now. Earlier, his group had generally been denied them. Their commander--one of the ranked officers in the 6th division--had forced them to work extra on some of the exercises he said they had been particularly poor at. Luckily, he had been saying that less and less as the day went on. Hopefully it was because they had been improving and not because he had decided to take pity on the new kids.

_I suppose this is to be expected of one of the main combat divisions._ The 6th _was_ the second division to be sent into combat, so it was understandable that they all had to be in fighting shape. Their commander had said the first day would be the toughest, and Kazuo believed him. He felt like he could barely move, and he figured they would still be working for another hour longer. 

Other groups had already finished training for the day, but those were groups of more veteran squad members. They already were performing well and knew the way things worked. They seemed to get tired a lot less easily, too. _I guess that'll be me eventually. That'll be interesting._ 

"Breaks over! Leave your blades there and get up!" Kazuo did as he was ordered, feeling aches all over his body. He didn't regret joining the division, though. Not at all. This work and pain was necessary to make him part of the group, a group strong enough to protect and fight. This was exactly where Kazuo wanted to be.


---

With Potemkin

There the target was. A blonde child, fighting off a number of hollows with an odd spinning sphere. Very young. But still, commendable fighting spirit. Potemkin might almost be sad to see such a spirit die. 

Still, this was a battlefield; this was no time for sentimentalities. Potemkin waited for one of the hollows near him to leap out at the child, and burst forward as well. He did not aim directly at the human, instead aiming to land a body length or two away. As he moved, a number of his spine-tendrils extended flailing out to try and catch some flesh.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2009)

"What's this? A new flavor?" Mortis awakens from his sleep deep inside a ravine in huenco mundo. Because he refuses to consume  souls that are 'disgusting', Mortis has to hibernate for long periods of time in order to preserve himself. 

"But this flavor is quite strong....I will not be able to enjoy it without a proper apetizer." Mortis tries to fly out of the ravine, but his body is to weak to do so. 

A dead hollow falls into the ravine, followed by several injured hollows who may have been after the dead hollow. The hollows land on the dead hollow, flattening it.

"What a coincidence. I was in the mood for pancakes." Mortis slowly walks towards the group, intent on consuming them all.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 24, 2009)

With Dio

The football player was holding his own, the occasional arrow shot from an Quincy backing him up.Though his mastery of the spheres was far from perfect, his skill with the Terra sphere was high.Almost as if that sphere responded much better to him.And then a Hollow attempted to pounce him, He jumped back while his sphere was sent forward.The beast froze upon contact with the sphere and then was blasted way, spinning like it was caught in a whirlwind.

Though now he was completely defenseless against what came next, another Hollow appeared out of nowhere.Unknown to the inexperienced Dio not all of these beasts were as mindless and there for easy to defeat.This one actually employed a strategy and the sphere flew back in an attempt to save it's owner.
The spinning sphere managed to knock aside a few of the spine-tendrils but but several scratched Dio nonetheless. The worst damage though was to his shoulder, one had been right on mark and had sunk deep into it.Blood sprayed from it and Dio screamed out in pain.Never in his life had he felt such a pain, this was unlike breaking a bone or getting smashed down by a Linebacker.

The inexperencied boy froze, the sphere dropping down and rolling to a halt while he was left wide.The Hollow attacked once, more intending to finish this but then out of nowhere Klaud appeared.With Hirenkyaku he dissapeared as fast as he came, taking Dio with him."First thing you should learn kid, if you get hurt then retreat momentarily, don't stand around like that....You'll end up killed like that."Klaud ripped a piece of his clothing off and used it as a makeshift bandage.It should hold up until a healer could fix him up.

"Alright suck it up kid, I'll drop you off near your sphere and I'll try to cover you but be careful that one, it's SP is much higher then the others here."They dissapeared once again, Dio was dropped off like the Quincy said before and Klaud fired a volley of arrow fire towards Potemkin, though the Hollow was easily able to evade it by jumping backward.

Dio made his sphere return to him and got ready to.....Suck it up, in the words of Klaud.His sphere was floating a little in front of him while he was cluthing his injured shoulder.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 24, 2009)

As Potemkin landed he quickly scanned the sky to try and find the one who had fired the arrows. That one was dangerous. Too fast, he had already moved away before the hollow could get a good idea of his position. Potemkin would have to be wary of being flanked while dealing with his young one.

But the numbers weren't to his disadvantage. The humans were not the only ones who could elicit aid from others of their kind. And the boy in front of him only seemed to have one method of attack, that sphere. Potemkin simply needed another ally to distract him again. But it should be immediately, while he was still nursing his wound.

The solution was a basic and blunt one. Potemkin snatched up a nearby hollow, a roughly man-sized beast, mindless as the rest of him. His claws dug into the hollow's flesh, causing it to wail in pain, but Potemkin paid it no heed. He hurled himself forward again, this time straight at the boy. As he moved, Potemkin held the other hollow in front of him as a shield. If this worked, the hollow would take the damage from that sphere, and Potemkin would be able to skewer the boy with his other claw.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 24, 2009)

With Shin

The avatar continue, Shin noticed that over time the appearance became clearer.He could now make out the Shakujo and it resembled a human with spikey hair, it was still only.....Well he wasn't sure what to call it, other then a three dimensional Silhouette.As crazy that may sound.Only the Shakujo and Magatama necklace was normally visible for him.

*"You, Shin, area a very one dimensional fighter not unlike Zaraki Kenpachi, up until now you relied only on your zanjutsu to win your battles......But unlike Zaraki, you have me."*Shin had to admit, he didn't like the avatar at all.People that thought Shin was arrogant should meet this guy.*"I am truly perfect, even more so for you."*The avatar held his Shakujo up in the air.*"For now, I will show you four more realms, you have already seen the first, Preta, realm.One of the Kido realms."*The second ring started jingling and a white smoke came out of it.The smoke formed together and formed a skull, as it was fully formed a black/purplish ignited and covered the skull.*"The second, Naraka, Realm, another kido realm with firebreathing abilities."*

The ghost disappeared and now the third ring started jingling, another ghost was created.This time one consisting out of a dark purple and faced torso and two floating claws next to it.*"Third,Asura realm and the Zanjutsu realm this ghost is capable of becoming one with your zanpakuto increasing your cutting and destructive capabilities with your zanpakuto."*The ghost dispersed and it moved on to the next realm.

After the fourth ring started jingling a black wolf was came out of it.*"Animal, the Doubutsu and Hoho Realm."*The Avatar stated.*"It's a supporting spirit, capable of great speeds that will stun your enemies as it mauls the opponent."*
Finally the fifth ring started jingling and the wolf was replaced by a Shin clone.It had the same silhouette features as the Avatar, only it's clothing seemed normally visible and resembled that of Shin, except it had a modified Kisode with a hood attached that it was wearing.*"Fifth realm, the human and Hakuda one.....It's power is it's hakudo capabalities."*

*"And that's all I can show learn you for now, the sixth realm will require Bankai skills."The arrogant avatar told him."Something you are far from gaining."*Shin started with concentrating to break out of this again, the avatar left him with these words.*"I know it's hard for that tiny brain of your's to understand but it will take time to master the realms and only one realm is possible at a time."*


With Dio

That strange beast, later he would learn that these things were called Hollows, charged at Dio.This time it raised another Hollow and attempted to use it as a stormram/shield combo.There was something really off with this one, it made use of his fellow beasts in order to take down Dio.Whatever it was planning, the Terra Sfera wouldn't work.Neither would the Luna, close combat wasn't recommended with something using such underhanded tactics.
Leaving the Sol Sfera, he returned the current sphere, it shrank back to it's diamond form and settled in the ring again.

The Sol sphere crackled with energy and then fired energy blasts at the Hollow charging at him.He kept missing, and with the Hollow coming closer and closer he suddenly decided to pick a bigger and motionless target.He was cutting it close, with little time to spare he blasted at the ground between Dio and the two Hollows.Dio was blown back by the blast,, but the unlucky Hollow that had the pleasure of functioning as a shield for Potemkin was the that caught the brunt of the explosion.The blast itself and the debris injuring it.

Klaud was busy enough as it was, but made sure to keep an eye on Dio.The boy was outmatched, strong but inexperienced in real combat.But as Potemkin decided to make his move, so did Klaud. His Divine Burst was fired between the two.The blinding light was surely to leave it open."Dio switch to that other attack and take it out when it's stunned!"

Dio, currently facing away from where the arrow would impact wouldn't be blinded the attack and if he could just climb back on his feet again fast enough, it should work out.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 24, 2009)

_Man, how is bending light useful in combat situations, most I can do is ligh up a few places, your abilitys aint that good eh, Hikari?_
_Your thinking to much along the lines of stright forward attacks.. Seriously, bending light can be very useful for example, that hollow you seem to be after. It must use some form of filters around itself in order to block light from eaching it. Therefore, your eyes cant see it. If you were to fight him again and bended light to form around him then the filters could possibly be disrupted allowing you to see him. On the other hand, it might not work. Depends on how meny filters he has._
_Yeah well I aint interested in that right now am I. I'm more interested in the offensive purposes, are you even listening to me Hikari?_ Marco sat down and wiped the sweat from his brow with his robes. Releaseing was simple but learning an attack was provening difficult, he wanted one before signing up to one of the protection squads.

_Their are a varity of attacks you could use, your just not doing the right kind of things. Why dont you just keep trying until you learn one. I'm not an drake who is willing to give in and tell you what to do besides, that would make your life boring._
Marco sighed and looked down his glasses falling off once more. His vision blured but he managed to find them again in very little time. "I wounder hos Tylos is doing right now... I havn't seen him in awhile."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 24, 2009)

The purpose of Hoho was to manipulate a being's spiritual energy rapidly, giving it nudges and taps, so that it moves in the direction desired. The flexible ability often serves as an augment for combat, one Selia was making full use of at the moment.

Multiple small Hollow were charging her, and a heavy field of Reiatsu was cast over her by a Hollow from the back, disrupting her bow, which required stable Reishi to form.

So instead, combining the principles of Hoho and Hakuda, with sharp bursts of Reiryoku, Selia increased her movement speed in a manner not unlike Hirenkyaku, only this technique was focused on increasing physical speed and strength. Brawling her way through the scrum of Hollow, Selia burst out before the giant Hollow dampening the area, and tossed three silver tubes she had pulled out of her pocket a moment before.

_"A fast flowing river,"_ droplets of silver Reishi spiraled out of the flying tubes as Selia spoke the incantation, _"Clash at the Ocean: Gezeiten (Tide)!"_

Three flows of Reishi wound around the Hollow, one from each of the tubes. Their own power, acting as a counterbalance against the Hollow's, enabled Selia to form her bow, and she rapid fired a number of arrows through its mask.

"This is getting crazy," Selia stared down at the throng of Hollow covering the building front, "How long's this gonna go on?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 24, 2009)

Potemkin noticed the oncoming arrow and stepped back, thinking the arrow to have been aimed at him. He turned his head and growled angrily at the one who had fired the arrow.

The arrow which then struck the ground and exploded in a brilliant burst of light. Potemkin held the hollow up in front of his face instinctively, but it did nothing to assuage the effects. The force of the blast nearly knocked him over, despite the distance between him and the impact. Furthermore, he could feel the skin on his arm sizzling. 

But of course, none of that compared to the blindness. Potemkin could barely make out anything in front of him, utterly enraging him. This one who had thwarted him twice, the one who cowardly hid from Potemkin's sight, he would die. 

The hollow Potemkin was holding was hurled to the side, in the direction that the boy had landed earlier. Potemkin did not care what happened to him. He let out a scream of fury, extended all his spine tendrils, reared back onto his hind legs, and hurtled outward in a powerful--but blind--leap aimed at where the arrow had been fired from.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 24, 2009)

Suzume struggles to keep up with the much faster members of her squad. Merill the 3rd Emergency Relief Squad leader/4th Seat officer of the 4th Division and three other senior members all use Shunpo to leap gracefully from rooftop to rooftop. Merill turns back towards Suzume and pumps her fist into the air, "C'mon slowpoke there are lives to save!!" she shouts with enthusiasm and suddenly she and the others pull ahead and disappear. 

Suzume sighs in frustration, "Yeah I'll just catch up!" she shouts in return not even sure if they heard her. She had been training her Shunpo skills as much as possible these days but its still not close to those who have greater experience. Suzume concentrates and channels her spiritual energy outwards through the soles of her feet and manages to increase her speed. 

About a minute later Suzume reaches the location where the emergency was called in from. Almost immediately she can hear shouting. Suzume leaps from a rooftop down onto the street below and what she sees shocks her. Three people lay face up in the street with severe injuries, one's face, a female, has been gashed open from her mouth up to her forehead. Two of the squad members kneel over her trying to stabilize her while another Shinigami works on an injured male who lays in a pool of blood.

"Wha..what happened here?!" Suzume stutters in horror. Suddenly Merill's voice snaps her out of her daze, "Don't freeze up on me now Suzume!" Merill yells at her. She crouches over an injured man with deep horizontal slash marks going across his chest, "I've already stabilized this one make sure that he stays conscious! I already called for backup and I'm gonna follow the tracks of whoever did this!"  

Suzume nods, "Right!" and she runs towards the man and kneels over him, checking his vitals. Meanwhile Merill draws her Zanpakuto, a medium sized, curved Katana with a sky blue colored handle and cross guard, "I'll be back as quickly as I can just hold tight!" she orders and the 4th Seat officer Shunpo's away.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 24, 2009)

BOOM
Another hollow crashes through the wall.  Dai stands there, hands in his pocket, sucking on his lolipop, and stares the thing down.  It crawls over to him with its many legs and long slender body.  It looked like a millipede.  It let out a large roar and then gazed back Dai.  He didn't even flinch.  
*sigh*  "Why can't I just have any normal days?"
The hollow then charged forward, crying out.
_ROOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR_
"So be it."  He looks up and grins.

In a bright blue flash, the hollow stops in its tracks.
"What the!?"
The body of the hollow then splits in half.
"I didn't even do anything."
Kana is places around Dai's shoulder and his hunched over.  His head is right next to her breasts.
"Don't worry Dai!  I got your back covered!"
In her other hand, a glowing blue saber radiates energy.  She releases Dai from what seemed more like a headlock than a friendly gesture, and tries to recompose himself, even though he is blushing.
"Thanks.  But I had the situation under control."
"Hey, thats probably the most confident you've ever spoken to me."  She smiles at him.
"Well..."  She was right.  Outside of his immediate family, his shyness when it came to females was the thing of legends."GET DOWN!"
He pulls her down by the shirt and the two barely escape the attack of another hollow crashing though the wall.  Everything seemed to slow down for that moment.  The hollow slowly glided above the two as manifested his bow and destroyed it before it even landed.
The two got up and dusted themselves off.
"Wow, thanks Dai.  That was amazing!"
"I was returning th-"  As he turned to look at her, he saw that half her shirt was ripped, revealing her sky blue sports bra.  Blood erupted from his nose, sending him falling back.
"Eh?"  She looks down at her ripped shirt.  "Awwww, this was one of my favorite shirts too~~~"  She then mischievously looks over at Dai.  "You're going to have to buy me a new one."
He gets up to apologize, only for Kana to rip of the shirt entirely.  There was blood.  Everywhere.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Kazuo and the others in his group trudged back towards their squad house. Their day was finally done and every muscle in their body ached for rest. Their destination looked so warm and inviting...soon they would all be warm and comfy, eyelids drooping down as they drift off into--

"Hey, kiddos!" There was someone blocking the door. Kazuo, at the front of the group, laboriously pulled his head up to ascertain the one who was denying him his deserved rest. Asami Katsura, 4th seat of the 6th division, stood in front of them. She was rather tall, standing higher than most of the men in the division, with hair cropped short. The smile she was wearing was somewhere between excited, sisterly, and devious. "Ready for a night of celebration?"

"Miss Katsura, we just want to rest. Can we please--" Kazuo had tried to step by her, but soon found her palm pressed against his forehead.

"Go to sleep? That's not what you need after your first day here. You need to be happy, joyous, celebratory. Besides," Asami bent down to bring herself face to face with Kazuo, bearing the most evil gin she could muster. "You wouldn't want to make enemies with a superior officer, _right?_"

Kazuo was unphased. "You aren't very good at looking scary, you know." The new recruits had heard enough to know what Asami wasn't somebody cruel or needed to be feared. And it wasn't a very good evil grin anyway.

Asami couldn't help but grin. It was always interesting to see what kind of people the new recruits were. She released Kazuo's forehead, but grabbed onto his collar and began to drag him behind her, holding up her index finger with her other hand. "Asami's lesson number one, kids. The days where you're too worn out to be useful in a fight are the only ones when you're allowed to relax. Feel free to take notes." 

The others in the group followed her, knowing they had no more chance than Kazuo did. Kazuo, himself, helplessly reached out a hand towards the departing entrance to the squad house. _So close..._


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 25, 2009)

Latas had grown distant from the Hierarchy he ruled, creating the impenetrable field of darkness around the outcrop above the sandy falls.

Ever since the Arrancar Vale had visited, Latas was in a complaining state. Rahs began to suspect that this move of location had been galvanised by a desire to escape Vale's eyes. Yet it had failed dismally.

These days Rahs found himself eating less and less, as Latas demanded he and Nire be around, but never within the field of darkness which the Vasto Lorde sat within, alone.

But the Reiatsu Latas released somehow kept Rahs from feeling the need to eat, kept him in a stasis which prevented his regression. He wondered whether this was intentional. Whether Latas did not want other Vasto Lorde to develop. But no, Latas's way of acting, even if he was a Hollow, he was as much an innocent child.

But the lack of combat was making Rahs restless. He couldn't stand still for long like this. His instincts were to feed to survive. He needed to do something.

"Just go find a Hollow and have it bite off a piece of you," Nire announced one day, as Rahs paced back and forth in annoyance. "Quick and easy, no more pent up stress. Your evolution halts, never to change. No worries left."

"Easy for you to say," Rahs growled, "Having already lost a piece of yourself."

"How do you think I lost that piece?" Nire replied simply.

Rahs stopped. He stopped completely. His mouth opened a few times, but nothing came out. His one blue eye blinked rapidly. Slowly, he turned to face Nire completely.

"You _let_ yourself be consumed?" he had to force the words out. When Nire simply nodded, Rahs exploded. Tempest Flare, followed by Surge Runner. It was the best transition Rahs had yet performed.  All the electric Reishi condensed around the black pillar on his right elbow, and filled his arm. His eye never changed colour. The full weight of his power in one limb, Rahs punched Nire.

Nire took it.

The ground shattered behind him, the air quivered from the aftershock. Nire hadn't moved an inch. Rahs's fist, right up against the stick-insect Adjuchas's face, had stopped dead.

"You disgust me," Rahs spat at Nire's feet. Turning in a huff, he marched off.

At the outskirts of the Hierarchy, Scarlet looked up at Rahs. "Now there's a face I've missed," she sinuously wound her way around Rahs, "are we going hunting?"

"We are," Rahs nodded in reply, "We'll hunt and keep on hunting. Because we're both gonna go for the top, right? Rulers of our domains?"

"You got it," Scarlet could smile. It gave her personality. "Let's hunt."

Inside the dark field, Latas, in a rare moment not covered by his Gillian clothe, sat quietly, staring into the Gillian mask he always carried. His best memories were of being a Gillian. It was the only time he never dreamed.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 25, 2009)

Dai picked himself up, wiped up all the blood, and pointed at Kana.
"WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!?"
"Huh?"  She blinked curiously at him, looked down at her chest, and then looked back up at him.  "What are you talking about?"
"Y-Y-YOU CAN'T JUST FROLIC ABOUT WITH YOUR CHESTICLES HANGING OUT LIKE THAT!"
"Hey, you're the one that ripped my shirt in the first place.  How do I know that this isn't part of some sort of 'masterplan' you've been planning for years? Hmmm~~~?"
Dai angrily stared at Kana.  "Well, the main problem with this theory you've come up with is....... WE ONLY MET TODAY!!!!!!!"
"Oh yea."  She lightly knocks herself on the head whilst sticking out her tongue.  "Silly me.  Hehehe."

More hollows appear.  The two face them down.
"Alright.  How about we put aside our hatred for one another and work together to defeat these hollows."
"Hatred for one another?.....  I don't hate you!  What the hell!?"
"You don't.  Wait, so that means.....  She blushes and starts waving her hands.  "Hey, we just met, I'm not that kinda girl!  But-"
"What are you talking about now!?"
"Well, you see, love is a delicate thing.  And people should try and get to know each other first before making such a commitment."
Dai blushes as well.  "But....I didn't say 'I love you' either!"
She kinda looks down, disappointed.  "Oh... so you do hate me?"
"Look, I don't hate you, but I don't love you either!  How about saying that I like you and we're friends.  That good enough?"
Kana smiles cheerfully at him.  "Alright."
"Good."  The duo look back towards the hollows, who look kinda confused themselves at what they just witnessed.  Dai takes out his lolipop and points it at them.  "You guys are going down."

Kana charges at them with her saber, followed by a flurry of crimson arrows.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 25, 2009)

Marco continued relaxing, at least he now knew the name of his avatar but he was still lacking in controling the released form and learning an attack or any defensive abilitys. Plus he still hadn't trained in using Shupo. He knew he would get around to it eventully but before that he wanted to concerate mostly on offensive or defensive attributes of his Zanpakutō's released form. At least he came to a conclusion to as what Gotei to join after considering each of the dutys of each division. He came to the conclusion that he would attempt to join the 13th. It would mean he could have a chance to train fighting aginste hollows, after all that was the reason he joined the academy in the first place.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 25, 2009)

Dio had just managed to swith from the Sol Sfera to the Terra Sfera as the Hollow was flung towards him, forced to stop.He sent out the sphere in front of him and sent it to intercept the Hollow.It knocked into the beast and sent it back in the direction it came from.By this time the stronger Hollow had gone after Klaud already and Dio went after it.

Klaud though, he did notice Potemkin's attack but had some problems of his own. While had been distracted an Anteater like Hollow had sneaked down from a nearby building and with it's lightning fast tongue it had hoisted Klaud up by clever use of a lamp post.Right now he was being dangled like the Anteater presented Klaud to Potemkin on a dinner place, probably hoping to get the other to do the dirty work for him.

Trapped and now with a blinded but still dangerous Potemkin Kluad was in a situation now, his only chance trying to shoot his way free and roll out of the way or else he was done for.


----------



## Serp (Feb 25, 2009)

Kagato was all into the battle, and after a while he noticed that emo boy wasn't next to him. Luckily standing on the sidelines for such a little while was enough to allow him to recover his strength.

Kags jumped out the window but instead of falling started to run on the air, shooting at the hollows on the ground. A few of the larger ones swipred at him, but he dodged in what looked like to the naked eye as a teleport but rather he was riding platforms of Reishi around the place. 

Hollow after hollow were falling as the blast of reishi was crashed into their heads, shattering their masks. Kags was busy zipping around and then he saw the emo kid and he was caught by a rather fucked up looking hollow, being brought to another hollow like a prize. 

He was about to go and help him, when a large hollow caught him off guard and swatted him out of the sky, he landed on the ground with a slam, the pain ringing through his body. "ARGHHHH!" He shouted, his already damaged ribs getting even more punishment. 

Kagato managed to somehow peel himself of the ground, normally he would give up now it wasn't worth the hassle, but for someone he felt he needed this, and need to go check on, Klaud if that was his name. 

Kags, fired an arrow at the hollow that was holding up Klaud. The arrow moved fast, but was eating up the reserves of reishi that formed it for acceleration, it hit the hollow but didn't do much damage. The hollow looked around unsure of where that tickling shoot came from. 

Kagato zoomed in between the two hollows, the one holding Klaud and the one about to receive him, bow raised turned from one to the other. "Well well well what do we have here, you seem to have gotten yourself into a pickle Klaud." Kagato trying to hide the pain in his voice, and he was even unaware that he called, Klaud by his real name.

-----------------------------

Loch  suddenly got the urge to run, he could sense the hollow bait in the air it was so tasty. He ran and ran and ran, until he finally reached there, it seemed other hollow had been invited to the party. Yes the bait was drawn him here, but the only food source seemed to be a group of flashing humans, or the other hollow. The Humans looked dangerous, so Loch decided to try his luck and attack the other hollows. It was easy as they were distracted trying not to get hit by these colour blasts of light. Loch though this was stupid, what could light do to you. He picked of quite of few of these hollows bit buy bit.

-----------

Nagi was with Mayuri in the lab. And he was debating on telling Mayuri about the zombie hollows he had encountered during the recon mission in rukongai, but decided against it. 

Mayuri turned to him. 
"Eel have you released your Zanpaktou yet?"

Mayuri kept asking him this everyday.
"No not yet taichou."

Mayuri hesitated.
"Well you, you know if you don't by the end of the week your out of the squad." 

Nagi's face looked shocked what Captain would kick out a member because they could release their Zanpaktou, oh yea he remember Kurotsuchi wasn't just any captain he was slightly fucked in the head. 

He turned around again, with another instrument that looked like it belonged to the Spanish inquisitors, "You know shinigami at your level that haven't released their Zan, Pak, Tou usually have something wrong with them care for me to find out." He accented each part of Zanpaktou, as well as adding weird head movements. 

Nagi cringed at the thought of that instrument going near him, the other one was still in his nightmares.

_"He is right you know?"

_Nagi didn't even need to think to know who this is, he only sighed.

_"See now you ignore me even more, but truthfully I will never tell you my name as long as you continue to reject yourself, reject me! Kekekeke"

_"Come on, if I don't I'll get kicked out of the squad and maybe sodomized."

Mayuri was looking weirdly at Nagi, before stopping. "Like you can talk." He said sarcastically to himself. 

_"Kekekeke, Sodomy or self discovery, thats a simple choice for many. You depressed son of a bitch!"

_"But I am afraid of what I might find out." 

Although Mayuri had given up judging him, he was still listening to this one side of the conversation he could hear.

_"Cause your a little bitch, thats why, little bitch Kekekekeke!"

_Nagi was about to agree with him, but he decided he thought about all his obsure traits and thought how ironic it was that those made him act like a bitch. 

"Ok ok, I'll do it." Nagi nodded.

"Taichou, I need permission to leave, I should by now have released my Zanpaktou and won't come back till its completed."

Mayuri's eyes widened. "Oh that talk was with your zanpaktou, I thought you had broken into my medicine cabinet, there are some fun stuff in there." Hie grin peaked so high on each side of his face. 

"Fine, go but you must bring me back a blood sample of the most interesting hollow you find." 

Wait what, Nagi was going to fight hollows, he was simply gonna chat with his blade but now had to get a hollow blood sample, oh fuck this was gonna be a long day.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 25, 2009)

"Well well well what do we have here, you seem to have gotten yourself into a pickle Klaud."

Perfect, someone with Hirenkyaku that could help him in this situation."Do me a favor and get me away from here."He couldn't move himself with the tongue around his legs.The young Nine pointed his bow above, aimed at a section of the tongue and shot himself free.Causing him to plumet downwards, with the Hollow coming in for an attack and with him having no way of dodging the attack, all he could do was hope that Kagato could catch him and move him away from there.He just needed to buy some time so that he could free his legs.

With Maxi

He could sense something going on in the human world, a place hadn't been to for a while now. Instead he had decided over time that there was more to be gained in the world of Hollows. Simple pluses and the occasional Quincy didn't offer as much of an powerincrease as an Adjuucha and so going to that place would've been a waste of his time.

The white cloaked was lying on his back in the sand with his eyes closed, he wasn't very skilled at sensing spirits but the Hollow bait combined with the spiritual energy of those present helped him but he knew someone else that could probably make more out of it.

"Luciela?"He opened one eye, the bright blue eye glanced at the Liger Adjucha."Can you make out what kinds of Hollows are in that human world.?"She sniffed the air several times, much longer then usual but this was a special case that was impossible in normal cases but the scent of Hollow Bait enriched by a large amount of SP made it possible.

"Nothing evolved there, there are a few strong humans in the area but I don't even sense a Gillian there."She told him."How.......Dissapointing."The clown hollow sighed."I'm taking a nap."That one eye closed again."Wake me up when something evolved and self aware shows up."


----------



## Serp (Feb 25, 2009)

Kagato nodded, "Sure thing." Klaud shot himself free and started to fall. The aneater hollow roared, tried to swipe at Kagato and the falling quincy. 

Kagato dissappeared before the sight of the hollows via his hirenkyaku and grabbed Klaud midair before he became a quincy omelette on the ground. The force of catching someone of his weight on his broken ribs, caused a shockwave of pain to roll through his body, and he was slightly disorientated, his hirenkyaku almost fell through and Kagato was sure Klaud noticed. 

Now was the big problem, holding Klaud, he couldn't shoot and the hollows were charging at them, his speed was hindered by his now prevalent pain and weight but it was enough to dodge them for a while, but without taking them out they would soon take over. 

"Fuck!" He said as he ran around dodging some of the more dangerous hollows attacks, while waiting for Klaud to get free.

"Shit, ok for a while until we are safe to properly get your legs free, I move you shoot, sound fair?" This was the best way to get out of this without losing an arm, so he hoped the Nine boy would comply.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 25, 2009)

He beat Hollow after Hollow, another group of them apperead up the street blocking the exit way for the citizen, _"This shit is getting crazy"_ Leslie thought, as he got up the street, two Hollows on the roof top quickly charged at him like a wild tiger, he jump in the air did a spinning kick to one of the Hollows in the face knocking it to the ground, then he grabed the other by the leg and slame it on top of the Hollow on the ground. "Thats was easy." Leslie said, doing a Muhammad Ali dance. "That was good." said an unknown voice, but he knew it was Simon, "Oh hey Simon, where the hell are these things coming from?", "_Sighs_, well one of the Quincy's drop a Hollow Coin which attracts Hollows. I don't know how more are coming but lets just hope we have enough people to stop it.", another Hollow appeared behind Simon, "SIMON LOOK OUT!!!!", the Hollow lunged his fist but Simon was able to hold it off with one hand, Leslie was shocked that someone so young and little like Simon could hold off such a creature, he griped the Hollows fist and tossed it like a rag doll and threw a dagger at and it exploded. "_Woh._" Leslie thought, "Hey I think I see more up ahead." Simon said, "Dude, you just threw that Hollow like a piece of trash, how do you have that kind of strength?, "_Laughs_ Just takes practice thats all.", Just than two more Hollows came out, "You take the left, I take the right", "Whatever" _Smiles_.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 26, 2009)

Potemkin could feel the impact as his leap came to a quick and rough stop. Had he struck his target? His spines ripped into that which Potemkin had hit, and it wailed out in pain. An inhuman wail. As Potemkin regained his sight, he saw an anteater-shaped hollow writhing in agony, struggling fruitlessly against Potemkin's spines. The human had escaped again.

An unearthly shriek of rage emerged from Potemkin's maw. The anteater hollow, now sent into a panic by Potemkin's cry, desperately bit into one of Potemkin's tendrils in an attempt to escape. Unfortunately for it, this merely brought Potemkin's attention--and his anger--onto it. Whether it was rage, humor, or just a will to show how to _correctly_ take a bite that cause the impetus, Potemkin did not know, but he felt the impetus all the same. Potemkin dug his teeth into the side of the hollow and snapped his head to the side, removing a large chunk of flesh and tearing the hollow in two in the process.

Potemkin turned back to try and find the human, but something had begun to change in the swarm of hollows around him. Their movement was different, as though they were all part of a coordinated flow centered around Potemkin. He could feel a strange force drawing him to them as well, as though their souls, breaking away from their feral and animalistic exterior, were grasping at him. They pulled at him, begged him for salvation. The hollows wished to be together, to be unified, to become something greater than the sum of their parts. 

And Potemkin reached back.

The humans fighting the hollows noticed a difference as well. They had suddenly become secondary, ignorable. In what could almost be described as a dance, the hollows spiraled in together towards one central point. No hollow was pushed aside or trampled by any of the others, simply sucked into whirlpool of movement. 

And in the center they came upon their destination. A giant mass of hollow bodies, pulped and compressed as more and more dove inside of it. The spirit matter of each hollow was pulled in, condensed and molded until it was no longer recognizable. And yet, despite the seemingly assured doom, no hollow struggled or even wailed in pain as they joined with the mass. This was something they were meant for. The mass grew and grew, pulling itself up above the buildings. Its true form was being revealed, and a giant mask was sitting at its peak...


Potemkin felt only emptiness. Where was he? Was he? He seemed to have no body of any sort. Was this true death, oblivion? There was nothingness around him, eternal nothingness...

But the noise! The noise struck him suddenly, like a mighty wave sweeping him up in its havoc. A thousand voices screaming in unison, a thousand souls in their destruction. Potemkin could feel himself joining them, becoming another voice in the chorus of death, losing his grip on life and fading into nonexistence. It seemed that this was finally his end...




No.

No, this was not his end. Potemkin struggled against it, pushing against the wave. He would not be sucked in like these other animals. He had a mind, he had a purpose, he had _power_. He pushed and flailed against this wave, forcing himself out of its death. He would not be nothingness, he would not lose control.

And just as suddenly as the wave had come upon him, it seemed to cease. Had it left him? Was he free? No, that was not quite it. He could still hear the voices, and yet they seemed in sync now, under his purpose. There was still movement, but he controlled it. The wave was still pressing onward, but under his command. No, not under his command. He _was_ this wave, this amalgamation of souls. This was his form now, his new body, his new mind. And he could see the _light._



The newly born Menos Grande saw what lay before him. And what lay before him saw him. This was not a normal Menos Grande. The mask was unique,  a smooth but blunt beak, with a large row of jagged teeth beneath it. There were two rings of spikes on its body, and as if to show its foes who it was, the Menos Grande extended one of the spikes into an enormous tendril and thrust it into the wall of the building.



Everything seemed so tiny to Potemkin now, everything beneath him. Such a strange and unfamiliar form. And yet, something instinctual pushed itself to the surface, and Potemkin understood exactly what to do. The Menos Grande reared its head back and poured forth a deafening wail. And in response, cracks in the fabric of reality began to appear near him.

Others were coming.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2009)

"Shit, ok for a while until we are safe to properly get your legs free, I move you shoot, sound fair?"

"Sounds like a plan."Klaud replied, it was awkward shooting like this but with little options he just complied and started firing at the Hollows attempting to strike them.All of the chaos going on made it all the more difficult but then the situation changed and Kagato stopped.As Klaud freed his legs he mumbled."This is bad."The Hollows started to break down into energy, one for one and started to center around the area that spiky one had been before.A Gillian formed out of the convergence of souls and then parts of the sky started to break.It was almost as if reality itself started to shatter but this was the telltale sign that more were coming, more Gillian class Menos that were unsubtle in all they did and literally smashed their way trough dimensions.

"This is worse."He mumbled as more Gillian class Hollows started to arrive.A total of three more with one more being selfaware.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 26, 2009)

Kana slices another Hollow while Dai shots half a dozen arrows into it, thus destroying another one.  Fatigue begins to set in with them.
"You're doing a good job keeping up."  She smiles back at him.
"Heh, thats my line.  !?"
Suddenly, another hollow swings its massive claws at Dai.  He manages to jump back a bit, but his chest gets cut up by the strike.  Kana jumps forward, and thrusts her saber into its mask and runs over to aid Dai.
"Are you alright!?"  She adjusts her glasses and closely observes the wound.
He touches the scratches and feels a sharp pain and winces.  "I've had worse."
"Don't worry."  She then tears off one of her pants legs up to her hip and begins to wrap it around Dai's torso.  "This should do for now.  But we should get someone to heal you once we get the chance."  She then looks up to his face.  "Oh no!  Now you're having a massive nosebleed!"
"Huh?"  He quickly realizes whats happening and wipes the blood away.  "That was from a 'wound' earlier that opened up again."
Suddenly, they began feeling a kind of tightness around their bodies.
"W-Whats going on?"
"You can feel it too?"
"Of course."
"Shit.  This can't be good."  He begins frantically looking around, trying to find the source of this spiritual pressure.  He then stops and sees one of the source.  A Gillian.  And more were arriving.  "This _can't_ be good."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 26, 2009)

With Isac-

He slashes downward and cuts a hollow in two with his sword, The pivots on his right leg and punches with his left arm, releasing a ball of energy into another hollow. He then swipes with his right hand, four blades shoot forward into a group of hollows. He wasn't as tired as he was before. But that's only because he's been putting less energy into his attacks. 

Neku on the other hand is just as wild as before. "HAHAHA!" He jumps up and twists, the moves seem erratic but, somehow planned. Every movement is carefully considered, so that each punch, each kick leads him into another opponent. He bounces off a hollow, flips and slams into a second. He jumps and turns kicking a thirds mask. The hollows fall back and fly away, Neku and Isac land back to back.

Josef too had been fighting. His micro arrow ripping into every hollow ir could find.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2009)

With Maxi

"Maxi-sama."Luciela spoke up, she had been following the events going on in the human world.Maxi though was still just lying around, It had been a resting period in between hunts for the clown Hollow."I think a Hollow just became a self aware Gillian, a few more Gillians showed up soon after that."The woman told the pack leader."So no Adjuuchas yet?"Was his reply.

"No, nothing more then one or two Self Aware Gillians."The cloaked Hollow took his time, he had trouble with deciding it was even worth his time."I'll give them a couple of minutes, if the humans survive for that long there should be a few strong fighters there.....For human standards.....Either way a couple of those and a couple of Gillians should make for a nice breakfast."

Oso approached Maxi, the tiny kaolo Hollow skipping over to the cloaked Hollow."Can I go with you, Maxi-Sama?"He asked with that  toddler like voice."You're not strong enough, you would only end up getting yourself killed."Both Kuma, Solaeda and of course Luciela looked up, all of them eager to get some action.

"None of you will go, I'm going alone this time."All three of them frowned, Maxi never went alone anymore."I can find my target on my own, not with High Speed Regeneration I also don't have that much need for you anymore Solaeda."Was his explanation, he had no intention of getting rid of them but he wasn't going to lose them either. Those weakling would only slow him down now that they nothing to offer him."Stay here and watch over Oso."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Selia was dodging this way and that with her advancing powers, shooting the Hollow that came in from the sky.

Up and down the building individual battles waged, the tide of Hollow overwhelming. No matter how many she killed, Selia seemed unable to make a difference. She was beginning to tire. Her fingers were burning.

A red light covered the rooftop, and Selia turned just in time to see a massive Gillian, which had somehow scaled the building, looking directly at her. She didn't have the time to react.

A series of arrows rained down from above, blasting both the Gillian and the rooftop around it, causing it to lose its grip and fall screaming to the ground.

"Hell~O sister dear!"

Selia groaned. Only one person could be that annoying.

"Alan," she yelled at the Quincy standing comfortably on the air above the building, "What're you doing here?"

Selia's annoyance was quickly replaced by shock as Alan blitzed past her, and fired countless arrows in every direction. The rooftop was cleared.

"That..." Selia turned and grabbed Alan by the wrist, "That's a Sanrei glove. What the hell, you shouldn't be able to use it, it's been only a day since I saw you last."

"Ahaahahahaha," Alan jerked his hand out of Selia's grasp, and began firing off arrows haphazardly, "I just have to fire the bow for seven days," he laughed, turning in circles as he fired the arrows, "It never said what I had to fire at, ahahahahaha."

Selia groaned. Her annoying brother was now far stronger than her, taking away the one thing she held over him to keep him in control. She turned and looked out over the city.

"So you're gonna be firing arrows for seven days straight?" she asked Alan. He didn't even answer before she went on. "So clear this building out, and join the people here. There's Quincy and Humans with power, they'll hunt Hollow and help you hunt them too."

Selia stepped forward, and gathered all the loose Reishi she could. Forming a fast moving current, she leaped atop it and vanished across the city. Alan could fill her place. She was done here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Scarlet grabbed her opponent, hooking into it was one of her sickle claws and slamming her head into it. She pulled back and rammed her skull into it again and again, before letting go with her claws and spinning around, whacking the Adjuchas with her tail.

The Hollow spiraled through the air, crashing into the sandy floor. Placing a foot atop it, Scarlet bent her head down and tore off a piece of its flesh, flipping her head back to throw it into her gullet.

"Aaaah," she smiled, "That was good."

Turning to Rahs, she chuckled at the bodies surrounding him.

"Rahs," she laughed pointing, "You missed one."

"Huh?" Rahs looked at the spike on his right elbow, seeing a Hollow, impaled on it, struggling feebly. "Oh." Rahs reached up with his left hand, grabbed the Hollow and crushed it, moving it to his mouth so he could take a bite. He chewed sullenly.

"Rahs, dear," Scarlet wound her way around Rahs, her tail wrapping around one of his legs, her body around his back and her head over his right shoulder, so that her face was very close to his, "You're so quiet now. What's wrong?"

"I found out what happened to Nire," Rahs answered. Scarlet's tail tightened slightly, and her face got even closer to Rahs's.

"Ohhhhh," Rahs could feel her breath, "Tell me."

Rahs shook, dislodging Scarlet and punching the ground, "He...that idiot," sparks flared over Rahs's body once more, "he *let* it happen. He had a piece of himself eaten on purpose!"

Scarlet paused, her mouth hanging open slightly. At this moment, a centipede Hollow burst from the sands behind her. Spinning furiously, Scarlet cut it in two horizontally. Not content, her claws clicked back and forth, rending the Hollow apart. Her final move was to jump with all her strength, reaching its head, and cutting it vertically in a single clean slice.

"How dare he?" she growled, her body sprayed with blood, "So close, he was so close, and he GAVE UP? Does he know how many of us strive on for that power, desiring it, lusting for it. And he was so close and gave up? *Raaaargggggggggghhhhhhh!*"

Scarlet's rage gave Rahs the perspective of what he felt. But the nagging question within him remained. Why. Why had Nire given up like that? The reason, he had to know it.

Scarlet and Rahs continued their hunt, but Scarlet's own anger had lifted Rahs's lethargy, and lit a fire of inquisitiveness. Soon enough, the two swore to find out Nire's reasons. It was time to return to the Hierarchy, time to discover the truth.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2009)

With Klaud

"Alright, this is going to require teamwork."He told Kagato, there were quite some Giliam Class menos."They're slow so as long as we can dodge their Cero attacks we'll be safe from a distance, I say we find a high building and start picking them off one by one."He looked over and saw Dio standing there frozen, simply stunned by the size of those Gillians."We'll need to grab the humans and help them up."Klaud sped off towards Dio, grabbed the boy and then took him up to a suitable location.


"We're supposed to defeat those things?"A visibly nervous Dio asked, Klaud responded with."These are just big, most of them aren't really that dangerous but watchout for those two with the distinct masks, just focus your fire on the one most right."IT was one of the Gillians that wasn't self aware and Dio prepared the Sol Sfera."Ah well at least these are big targets."

Klaud headed down to pick someone else up.While he did so his bow fired at that one Hollow he had targeted.Dio did the same, his Sol Sphere doing considerate damage, a slow gigantic target like that was perfect for this one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Erin sighed, taking down the sheets of paper that covered her wall. Her studies at the moment had brought her to theorise that Shinigami powers were modeled on the powers of a Hollow, and, when this way of thinking got out, many of the more zealous Shinigami managed to bust into her room and paint a variety of graphic messages over her research wall.
> 
> She should have expected it, really. Shinigami were always touchy about Hollow connections. Especially with Aizen's history and desires.
> 
> ...



"Ow!" Erin slapped her hand back and forth, trying to crush the spider that had bitten it. The arachnid made a quick dive underneath another bookshelf, but Erin flushed it out with a surge of her Reiryoku. Diving around the shelf, she stepped on it heavily.

"Stupid spider," she muttered, rubbing her hand where she'd been bitten. She went back to the bookshelf, deep within the Great Shinigami Library. Each day, she had explored more and more of this place, finding books to further her research. Her research bag was slung over her shoulder, as she moved from place to place amongst the massive library. Recently, she had stumbled through a hidden door, and emerged in a single enclosed room. In its centre was a desk she had spread her research out across, and each of the books was truly ancient.

But something was calling her. She had pulled book after book away from the back case, searching around in it. Returning to that position, she continued to feel around in the darkness. Her hand brushed over a raised bump.

"Found you," she smiled. Working around the bump, she eventually revealed it to be a catch. Flipping it, she removed a section of wood from the bookcase deepest inside this great library.

Reaching into the recess she had uncovered, her hands wrapped around a cylindrical object. Grasping it, she slowly and reverently removed it.

It was a scroll, tightly bound with an official looking seal Erin could not recognise. Breaking it, she placed the scroll on the table and spread it open.

An extremely powerful Reiatsu suddenly pushed down on Erin, slamming her to the floor. The entire room shook with the strength that poured out, power millennia old, sealed within the parchment. It was beyond what Erin believed could exist, it had to easily dwarf everything Seireitei currently was. Erin blacked out.

When she came to, it was her amazement that no one else had come here. The Reiatsu released she was convinced would have been a beacon for every Shinigami alive, but no one was here. Had it been so concentrated that no one else had noticed it?

Erin pushed herself up to a stand and stared at the parchment. It was covered in symbols and characters that she understood nothing of, but the pattern that ran along it, from top to bottom, was what drew her attention most.

It began with a single circle, an unknown character inside of it. It split into two lines, perpendicular to one another, moving up the page. Each line ended in a circle, which then had four parallel lines going from each circle upwards. These four lines came together to create another pair of circles, and a line from each circle moved towards the other, creating another set of perpendicularly meeting lines, with a circle at the centre, much like the beginning point. These lines then broke apart and repeated the same circle-four lines-circle shape, before meeting for a final time, and advancing as a single vertical line to the final symbol.

What this meant was completely beyond Erin. But she knew one thing. From the power, the age, the feel of this parchment, it was quite possibly the most important thing in this entire library. Surrounded by ancient books, Erin would unravel the truth here. She would know the meaning of Shinigami.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

"Cicada."

The shrill screech of Selia's arrow was more effective a deterrent than the arrows themselves. And when using it with the intention of putting the fear of God into someone, Selia considered it vastly better.

Stepping past the Quincy who groaned, holding his head to try and stave off the sonic assault, Selia added more of the Quincy's equipment to her bag. She had been hoping to forget completely about this Joutei incident, but her own sense of right, as well as her care for her brother, was making this harder than it needed to be. But to really help out, Selia needed a little more bite.

She looked up in annoyance as the door clicked open.

"Selia Selia," the owner of the Quincy store stepped through the doorway, "you sure do know how to be headstrong, don't you?"

"Consider it me making us even for Alan," she replied, loading more Ginto tubes into the large bag,

"Did we not just give Alan a rare and valuable item?"

"You gave him a Sanrei glove," Selia pointed in annoyance, rifling through one of the shelves, "because you knew he'd sooner or later drive himself near death and break it to use the full power it unleashes. Because he'd hunt for so long, he'd keep his power from reaching the levels which burn him uncontrollably for a long time. But eventually, he'd lose his powers. You thought you were doing me a favour, because without his powers he'd stop hunting Hollow, correct?"

"You've seen through us perfectly, Selia," the owner chuckled, "But why the anger? Isn't this what you wanted?"

"You failed," Selia pulled her head out of the shelf, eying off a large canister which resembled a lava lamp, filled with the purest of Reishi, "to consider that even without his powers, Alan's drive to hunt Hollow would make him continue after them, even without powers. So really, you just made it a lot easier for him to die."

The store owner looked on the verge of saying something, but Selia fired a Cicada arrow past him, unleashing its sonic attack. She returned to packing her bag. To her surprise, the owner grabbed her by the wrist and pulled her aside. He pointed at the earplugs in his ears with a smile.

"Tricky," Selia muttered.

"Thank you," he replied, reading her lips.

Changing his grip on her wrist, he dragged her hand up, twisting so that Selia was pressed up against the wall, unable to counterattack.

"Now," he reached behind him, picking something off the table, "Let's see..."

"Wait," Selia yelled, trying to turn around, "What're you doing?"

"Oh nothing perverted," the head Quincy replied with a smile, "at least not physically." Selia felt something cover her hand. She twisted her head enough to see the pattern on it.

"Wait, no!" she yelled again, this time in a true worry.

"What's wrong, Selia?" the owner asked, a twisted smile on his face. "Didn't we give you all that power. The pure Reishi which increased your strength? Our favour, our aid? Wouldn't your parents be proud?"

"Not like this," Selia attempted to move her hand, to get it out of the glove clicking around her wrist, "I don't want to be bound to something like this."

"We're all bound by fate," the voice was sinuous, worming inside Selia's head, "Compared to that, any other binding is meaningless. My fate is to create the most powerful of Quincy. Will it be you?"

The glove clicked tight, sealing itself to Selia's hand. She could feel her spiritual power being repelled by it, draining away...

That smug bastard was standing there, looking at her, wondering what powers would emerge from the engineered Quincy.

Selia stared in shock as, with a crackling sound, the Sanrei Glove began to dissolve. The shop owner too, the one who pulled many strings across the world of the Quincy from the underground, stared. As the glove wore away, the featureless silver ring Selia wore, a gift from her mother, pulsed with power.

Selia didn't wait around to try and understand this. She grabbed her bag and ran.

Back in the underground storage zone, the man chuckled. "And here I thought that glove would be the best way to awaken your power. Oh my, this has gotten very interesting.

Very interesting indeed."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2009)

"Delightful"

Mortis exclaims, having finished feasting on some more hollows. The feast gave Mortis sufficient strength, allowing him to float out of the ravine with ease. However, by the time he had left, the scent was gone.

"Where is that scent..." He thought. The scent was not one of the perfect aromas he sought, but the potential flavor it held excited him greatly. There was a strange purity to this soul, one which made Mortis desire it immensely.

"I suppose I'll simply wander around. That scent is bound to come up soon enough." Mortis begins floating around Huenco Mundo, looking for the 'pure' scent he had found.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 27, 2009)

With Kazuo

_...Wait. This isn't the way to the training grounds._ Kazuo looked around curiously. He didn't know his way around Sereitei very well, so he couldn't say for sure what was nearby. The others in this group seemed to have noticed this already, and were whispering to each other, debating on where they were brought.

"Have you figured it out yet?" Asami was walking parallel to the group, standing on a rooftop near them. _When'd she get here?_ She shrugged. "_I_ thought it was pretty obvious."

"Not here to bring us to another party, are you?" One of the guys in the group chuckled, but soon found himself hit in the back of the head by Asami, who was now standing amongst the group. Fast...

"Don't be stupid. I'm here to act as a chaperon, to make sure you kids don't get yourselves killed." Asami was wearing her grin again. "Can you guess now?"

_Vile beasts living on murder._ Suprised, Kazuo took a quick glance down at his zanpakuto. It was odd to hear anything from it. It didn't seem to like talking, not to Kazuo at least. Kazuo got the feeling it wasn't overly fond of him. "Hollows..."

"Right you are!" Asami moved in front of the group as they came upon a gate to the human world. "You kids should feel lucky. Today you get to experience your first Hollow hunt." The 4th seat was clearly enjoying this, seeming near laughing. "Oh, what fun we'll have. But try not to die~~"

Kazuo swallowed nervously. This _was_ the most likely foe for shinigami, and they would need to experience it at some point, but still, so early? Were they ready? _Stop being a coward. You have me, and I will destroy these beasts._ Kazuo had to smile. _Sure, I'll just throw you at the hollows and you can to the rest, ok?_ The zanpakuto spirit seemed to bristle. _Don't be so insolent. Focus._

He turned his attention back to Asami, though he thought he could hear his spirit mutter something. It was always unkind, though Kazuo had to admit he felt better after talking to it.

---

With Potemkin

Ah, what power! Potemkin reveled in the new size and strength coming with his new form. One of his giant spine-tendrils swept along the ground, breaking through concrete, though aimed at nothing in particular. This wonderful chorus of voices and souls dwelling inside him...

But there was something else. Something before. Potemkin was surprised, as the memory seemed to come slowly. He must focus, must avoid losing himself. A source of rage...

Yes, that was it. These humans he had fought. Where had they gone? During the creation of Potemkin's new form, they could have escaped to anywhere. He must be attentive, those humans must be suitably destroyed. 

To Potemkin's side, another Gillian wailed in pain as a number of energy blasts slammed into its form. This caught Potemkin's attention, and he quickly remembered those blasts. They had been used by one of the humans he had fought. The lesser of the two humans, but the stronger one was likely to be near him. 

Potemkin began to move towards the source of the blasts, spine tendrils extending and preparing to strike.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 27, 2009)

Marco was heading towards his meeting place with the 13th Gotei captain, the peddles crunched under his feet, the guard of his Zanpukuto glemmed ever so brightly in the blazing light of the glourious sun. He was confident that he could pass a majority of tests that could or may be thrown at him hopefully a test involving combat, that way he could try his newly discovered attacks and see how they would fare in a real battle. 

The major boost to his confidence however, was the fact he learned to use shunpo, even if he was still pritty slow by most shinigami standards it still was something that may prove useful in the future and hopefully in the upcoming challenges that lay in his path to his two major goals, achiveing captain status and the death of the hollow that haunted him every nigt in his dreams. Hikari was slung over his back still within it's soya, likly deep in a slumber, he learned quite abit about his avatar. To his surprise it was almost an excat copy of himself, maybe thats how avatars are born through the personality of the user or maybe it's just happend by chance, who knew?

((I hope this post puts my others to shame kinda, much more discriptive.))


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

Rahs and Scarlet returned to the Hierarchy, to their own surprise, discovering a massive Adjuchas curled up in the middle of it. It snored loudly, completely oblivious to the throng of Hollow around it.

Nire was standing near to where Rahs and Scarlet arrived.

"Nire," Rahs managed to bury his resentment to the stick insect, "What the hell is that thing?"

"That's Terratail," Nire responded, "Probably the largest Adjuchas alive."

"Mnyeeeeh, someone call?" the loud booming voice of the truly gigantic crocodile shook the sandy floor of the underground, as Terratail slowly unwound itself, pushing up to a stand on incredibly thick and powerful legs.

"Terra," Nire called out to the Adjuchas in the familiar, "What brought you back?"

"Nyeeeeh, you know me, Nire," Terratail spoke slowly, always beginning with the loud yet relaxed groaning sound, "I come and go as I please."

A blast of wind washed over the Adjuchas, as the blackness that surrounded the outcrop over the sandy falls washed away. Latas stood there, holding his Gillian mask and covered in the black clothe once more.

"Scaly!" he cried out, a tone of excitement on his voice. Vanishing in a burst of speed, he reappeared on Terratail's head, "You came back!"

"Nyeeeah, Latas!" the crocodile boomed, "Have you gotten bigger?"

"Hahaha," Latas ran up and down Terratail's length, dragging the Gillian mask behind him. The crocodile flicked its tail each time Latas reached it, sending the childlike Vasto Lorde flying into the air, laughing all the time.

Rahs, Scarlet, Nire and every other Hollow stared.

"He's like that," Nire rubs his head in annoyance, "A happier Hollow I've never met. It's frustrating even talking to him for more than a little."

"Mnnney, I'm the frustrating one," Terratail swung his head around and poked Nire with his massive snout. The size of him meant that Rahs and Scarlet, standing either side of the Second, were knocked back as well, "Myyyon, Look at you sticklegs, so up yourself with 'proper acting'. Relax, have fun, there's no worries. I have no worries now. Because of you, don't forget."

"Those were my younger days," Nire retorted, "I don't eat anymore."

Rahs stared at the massive chunk of flesh missing from Terratail's lower jaw. The damage, the feel of it, it was like a beast of unprecedented monstrosity had done so. And that was...Nire?

"Scaly, scaly!" Latas bounced up and down on Terratail's head, "Let's have a fight, let's have a fight!"

"Nyeeeen, Latas, don't you think you're a little too rough for me these days?" Nonetheless, when Latas jumped up, Terratail, in a surge of speed that Rahs didn't believe something of his size was capable of, whipped around and smashed his tail into the child. Latas was sent flying, crashing through pillar after pillar, laughing all the way. He vanished into the distance.

"That was a good hit," Nire complimented his friend, "You're faster."

"Nyyeeeeeh? Nire, this is only the beginning."

The air surged with power as, riding on a block of earth, Latas appeared once more, followed by hundreds of pillars that he had broken apart for his own use. Combining them together, he formed a fist he sent crashing down upon Terratail. Whipping his head back, Terra smashed his jaw down on the rock as it missed, shattering it into fragments.

Latas, with speeds that outpaced even Nire, a user of High-Speed Movement, was zipping around Terratail. The crocodile turned quickly, snapping here and there, but for all the power they fought with, to Rahs it held the appearance of a play fight, fought all for fun. Such a fight would destroy him in seconds. There was still a very long way to the top.

Terratail's scales, the raised bumps that ran along his back, began to glow. Twisting and shifting, they emerged from him, transforming into Hollow, creations of the massive beast. Rahs recognised them.

That apelike form, the curved claws, the thin tails. They were the group fo identical Hollow he, along with Alana, Rainer, Rampader and Sylphain had fought. And had lost to. It had only been Nire's intervention that saved Rahs and Alana. Alana had still lost a piece of her body.

"Stop," Nire put a hand on Rahs's shoulder, "This isn't your concern."

"Not my concern!" Rahs spat, "What do you think those things are?"

"Shadows released by Terra to fight on. To rid himself of the desires for combat that still run through his body, even though he no longer needs to fight. I saved you because I chose to. If you try something here, you will die, and I will give you no sympathy."

Rahs was quietened. As much as he hated, truly hated, to admit it, Nire was correct. That battle had ended long ago.

The countless Hollow Terratail produced leaped at Latas, but vanished in only moments. Swinging the Gillian Mask, Latas could split them in two with the blunt instrument. The clashes and explosions of Reiatsu covered the area.

Latas vanished in a blitz of speed, and for a moment, everyone, even Terra, lost his position. A moment later, they were all staring up, watching as Latas alighted on the ceiling. His cloak seemed to spread out over the ceiling, defying gravity, but hiding his body from sight still. The Gillian Mask's mouth opened, and within it, Latas pointed a finger.

Reishi buckled between him and Terra as black energy began to form together.

"LATAS!" Nire and Terratail both yelled at the same time. For one who never raised his voice, Rahs was surprised by Nire's outburst. Latas vanished again, and somewhere, in the distance, the massive roar of an immeasurably powerful attack sounded out. After a while, Latas returned, sounding a little sheepish.

"Sorry Scaly," he moved back to the outcrop, "I got carried away. I don't want you dying."

"You should be more careful," Terratail admonished, "That sort of thing is too dangerous to use against an opponent who is not your equal."

The field of darkness settled around Latas once more, hiding him from sight.

"That was dangerous," Nire commented quietly. Terratail agreed. Rahs and Scarlet could still only stare in shock at the power Adjuchas, the same as them, had released. Latas was incalculable. On this path, there was still a long way to go.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

"Got it!"

Erin smiled with triumph as she filled in one of the characters of her copy of the scroll's diagram. Cross referencing many of the books, comparing symbols, and even using many later tomes had finally revealed to Erin the sum total of one word. She happily filled in the 'Shinigami' bubble, which resided on the right side of the diagram, breaking away from the single symbol at the bottom. The symbol on the opposite side Erin had not translated, but was beginning to suspect. And her suspicions were linking together.

"If this is Shinigami," Erin traced the four lines on the bottom right side, "then this is Hollow," she traced the matching four lines on the bottom left, "And this is Arrancar," the top left four, "and here Vizard," the top right. "But what is this," Erin rested a finger on the middle four bubbles, one at the base, one where Shinigami and Hollow merged, one where Arrancar and Vizard merged, and one at the top. "This base one must be Human," she concluded, "But the rest. And this top one, what is it. I want to know. I need to know."

Erin continued her research. Fractal Chaos hummed happily at her waist. As Erin filled in more and more of her search for truth, her soul grew more and more content with itself. And in that contentment, her Zanpaktou thrived, feeding back to her his own strength. The true path to power for a Shinigami was not to train relentlessly. It was to follow the calling of your soul.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 27, 2009)

The multiple assaults coming from Dio, Klaud and a few others with long range attacks had taken down one of the Menos Grande.Though for Dio the trouble had just started."Eh?It's coming for me."With many tendrils aiming for him and the building he was standing on and with Klaud and the rest preoccupied with the other Self aware Hollow who had a particular difficult ability the only thing Dio could do was attempt to jump over to the roof  of a nearby building.

The gap was pretty big but with the other building being several stories lower he should be able to make it, whether he would do so without breaking his legs, ankles or whatever bone would be unlucky enough to get broken.At full speed he leaped over as the building behind him got demolished by the giant that was Potemkin.For a moment he was sailing trough the air, having difficulty keep his balance.

And then he gritted his teeth, he neared the rooftop and expected to feel that untolerable pain that went along with breaking a bone but that never came.He landed on his feet, he tumbled over but as he climbed back on his feet he realized he barely felt it and certainly didn't break any bones.Later he would learn he had gained the Superhuman Durability associated with Reiryoku strengthening your body.

He attempted to make another run for it since Potemkin wasn't far.

A few minutes back in Hueco Mundo

"So?"Maxi asked Luciela."They're still at it."She informed the clown, who in turn got up and started dusting himself off."In that case I will be going."He ordered his pack to."Don't get into any trouble and make sure Oso is safe."And then he turned around, walking away from then while lazily waving once with those ink black hand of his.

With the , unneeded,  snap of his fingers he opened an Garganta and stepped trough it.With another snap it disappeared and so did Maxi.

Currently in the Human world.

Though all of the Humans and Hollows were preoccupied at the moment, if it wasn't because he or she was trying to kill someone or something it was because they were busy avoiding getting killed by someone or something.
And then a Cero appeared out of nowhere, one of the mindless Gillians lower body was nearly completely incinerated by it and a second later a white cloaked figure appeared above on the Gillian's head. 

As it started to fall over, t tore a hand's full worth of flesh from the Gillian, not even bothered by the impending crash.With a loud bang the Gillian remains smashed into the concrete and asphalt. The debris that rose up from it formed a smokescreen.

And then it hit them, a surge of Reiatsu overcame them as the Adjuucha unleashed every last bit of it.Both the sky and earth seemed to shake and the dust was forcibly pushed to the ground, revealing Maxi once again.As he was gnawing away at the Gillian's body until it broke down in particles.

"This is just perfect, even an Adjuucha showed up."Klaud spoke up as he attempted to think of something, they had to get rid of the Gillians as fast as possible, the Adjuucha was difficult enough on it's own."Two Gillians are down, focus on the remaining  and try not to get killed by the Adjuucha!"The Nine shouted before firing away at one of the remaining Gillians.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

"Shit!"

Selia skidded to a halt, the wave of Reiatsu washing over her. Her arms shook at the presence, but she forced herself to still.

"Gotta get my Reiryoku under control," she muttered under her breath, "Gotta disappear."

Selia dropped from the sky she had been running across, forming small platforms of Reishi to slow her fall. She landed on a building top and crouched down, watching the Gillian swarming the building, and, more dangerously, the Adjuchas which had arrived. It wasn't even a weak one. This was bad.

She opened the bag of Quincy equipment she had 'borrowed' from the store, and pulled out a few Ginto tubes, before tossing them back in in disgust, "This won't work," she growled, watching the clown Hollow from where she hid, "I need to get past him and join up with the others. This is really, really bad."


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

A wave of heavy reiatsu came out of nowhere, and it knocked Kagato of balance, almost pushing him to the ground. 

"Awwww Shit!" He exclaimed, before realising that that reiatsu had to come from something, he looked up and pinpointed the source, a hollow, Adjucha class. 

"Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit!" Kagato had never actually seen an Adjucha before, and from what he heard from them they were extremely dangerous.

There was the suggestion to focus on the Gillian, but Kagato couldn't focus on such trash when there was a king in his presence. He knew he and the others couldn't beat it on power alone, but maybe their _Resolve _would be enough to over power it.

"Guys fuck the Gillian, those slow bastards anit got nothing on us. Focus your speed on evasion, and your strength on that Adjucha up there. of if you can't fight run and save yourself!" He shouted, clutching his newly fractured ribs. 

Kagato primed his arrow, and shot out A rapid fire succession of arrows. 200 arrows flew towards the Adjucha's, what the fuck was he thinking being to first to strike. He was signing his death warrant, before he would never have thought of this but that damn fucking annoying quincy pride was growing. At this time, even if he died at least it wasn't from an ecstasy overdose like he predicted and it would be for something, he knew his dad would be proud of.

Kagato standing up on a small platform in the sky, arrow ready to fire, hair blowing in the wind. His whole body willing him to stop, to rest, to heal, but his heart and his spirit saying 'No!" He needs to do this.

The rest are busy with the Gillian, today was the only day he felt useful and not a menace and he will be damn if he let a cape wearing son of a bitch take his pride from him today. 

Eye squinted, and his bow shape had altered slightly he hadn't noticed till now, come to think of it he never was able to shoot 200 arrows at once, it was still heavily arced but almost as if there was glass in the center, an upgrade of his bow to match the upgrade in maturity and _Resolve _for the time being.

Kagato shouted at the Ajucha's "My power, my soul and my pride are telling me to fight you, even if I died, and was reborn I would make this choice again and again, but the harsh truth is even if you killed me...* I would never die!*".

And with that he was gone in a flash, the ever so fast platforms of reishi propelling him through the scape until he was merely 10 metres from the hollow.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2009)

Merill Itani, the 4th Seat Officer of the Medical Division tracks a set of bloody footprints down a sidestreet. Her squad had gotten the emergency call from a member of the 3rd Division that there was some kind of attack within Rukongai and that medical aid was needed. Beyond that she had no idea what had happened. The Shinigami on scene was unconscious when they got there and two civilians had been grievously wounded. However Merill is certain of one thing, whoever or whatever left this bloody trail is most certainly a Hollow. In her mind she wonders if this isrelated to the recent Hollow incursion that occurred several days ago. The scuttlebutt was that the Captains were in an uproar about it.  

She reaches a corner, as silent as a mouse and stops just at the edge, gripping her Katana in her hands. She can hear a muffling and growling sound just around the corner. Merill stretches out her awareness, trying to sense a glimmer of the creatures presence while making her own spiritual signature as dim as possible. She leaps out into the open and takes an offensive stance and her eyes widen with a surprise, "A cat?!" she exclaims. A gray colored alleycat attempts to climb up into a trash can lid for food seemingly oblivious to Suzume.  

Then suddenly a bloodcurdling scream echoes on the wind. Merill jerks her head down the street, the sound cam from where her teams location. "DAMMIT!" she cries and she Shunpo's in a flash fback towards her team. 

_With Suzume..._
Suzume kneels over a heavily wounded Shinigami with deep gash wounds going across his chest and abdomen. She does her best to stabilize him and close his wounds. Suddenly the man stirs and his eyes snap open. He grabs Suzume's wrist and looks at her with a wide eyed stare, "You need to get out of here!!" he yells at her. Then he starts spasming violently and uncontrollably. Suzume attempts to calm him, "Let me help you!" but he throws her off with a sudden surge of strength. 

A loud scream fills the air, Suzume turns her head and sees one of her squadmates, Gavin is his name,  being savagely bitten by the wounded civilian he was trying to heal and to her horror the wounded man begins growing claws and spikes start growing out of his back. Suzume draws her  in a flash and rushes over to help her comrade but she is tackled to the ground by the Shinigami that she had been trying to save, her sword flies out of her grip and lands several meters away.  

He slams her against the ground and pins her shoulders down. His eyes glow red and fangs start to grow out of his mouth. "I'M SORRY!!!" he cries and he bites at her neck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

"Shit, that crazy ass!"

A Ginto tube between each of her fingers, Selia threw the ten up above her, intertwining her fingers and locking her fists together.

_"Built by the folly of man, challenge the heavens: Turm (Tower)!"_

Using multiple Ginto tubes to multiply the power of the technique, a massive pillar of Reishi formed before Selia. Raising her hand, she formed her bow and pulled back an arrow. Instantly, the Reishi of Turm was sucked into the arrow, and it grew gigantically.

"Cricket, Cicada," Selia went through the five levels of her arrows, "Owl, _Siren_!" the arrow magnified with the jump from the third to fourth level, something Selia could only accomplish with Ginto as an added power source, "*Queen of the Harpies!*"

The massive arrow erupted forth, and Selia spent just enough time to grab the ten falling tubes and stuff them back in her backpack before she leaped over the building edge, hitting a platform of Reishi and using the Hirenkiyaku technique to rush towards the building.

Queen of the Harpies was a technique that used up Selia's bow as well as massive amounts of abundant Reishi to fire. The backlash of it was such that her hands were burnt by the strength of the arrow. Unlike other arrows of hers, which emitted a whine by some spiritual property, Queen of the Harpies broke the sound barrier, releasing a sonic boom. It was on track for the Adjuchas, but Selia couldn't take the chance to see what happened about the attack. She had to get inside the building while still unnoticed, in the gap between Kagato being the attention of the Adjuchas, and her arrow reaching it and drawing the Hollow's attention away from the brash Quincy.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

Loch was done, he had already eaten 7 hollows, their injured bodies were everywhere, before they got purified it was a free for all for Loch.

Lochjaw's powers being related to sound, was a benefit and a disadvantage when he heard a large sonicboom, before he had heard annoying whiny sounds but this one was the straw that broke the camels back.

He had to find the source, it was a girl a human, not his usual sport but she had pissed him off. She was trying to get to the building.

Loch jumped infront of her, his mask opening to show his set of teeth, his haunches raised to make himself look big. Loch had realised how big he was, he was as big as that Lion, Tiger, what the fuck hollow he had fought once upon a time. His size was at least 5 foot while in all fours. He barked at her, he could most lilkely talk if he wanted to or tried but he couldn't be fucked. 

His eyes glowing at this girl, and then he charged.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

"This is not a good day."

Selia pushed hard against the platform of Reishi beneath her feet, jumping up and spinning as the Hollow Dog rushed beneath her. Shoving her hand into the backpack she was carrying, she tried to find something to use against it, but the burns on her hands caused her to wince and be unable to grab anything.

Changing her angle again and pushing off against another platform of Reishi - at least she could still direct it around her feet - she zoomed in the opposite direction of the Hollow, towards one the large buildings behind her.

The window was, thankfully, out, and Selia righted herself, diving behind one of the many large piles of boxes.

"Go on," she hissed under her breath, "Don't follow me. Keep outside. Don't come in here."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2009)

_
With Kazuma..._
"King me..." Kazuma mutters. He sits at a desk in his cubicle playing checkers with another rookie of the 3rd Division. After the Garden Gnome incident, Kenji the Fifth seat and his direct superior had ordered him to nothing but endless desk duty. 

"SHIRANUI!!" yells Kenji's familiar voice. Kazuma facepalms and sighs, "What did I do this time?" he mutters to himself. He stands up and peers over his cubicle, "Yes sir how...." but before Kazuma can answer Kenji grabs him by his collar and drags him over the cubicle.

"HEY WHAT'S THE BIG IDEA?!?!" Kazuma yells as he shakes off Kenji. As a noble he's not used to being treated like this. 

"We lost contact with one of our teams and the relief squad that was sent in just reported an alert for backup. Let's move!" he yells. 

"I thought I was demoted to desk jockey?" asks Kazuma dubiously. Kenji slaps Kazuma across the face and pushes him out the door, "WELL YOU JUST GOT PROMOTED ASSHOLE!!" and he runs out with a squad of 3rd Division enforcers right behind him.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

The girl jumped and eventually ended up back inside the building. Loch knew if he didn't get this girl he would be hearing her whiny sounds again and he wasn't having that.

Loch ran and picked up speed, and leaped, his horrendously large leg muscles providing the amount a strength needed to propell him into the building. Although he missed his mark, he crashed through another window and while in the room started to scout the area.

There was so many piles of boxes, and Loch knew she was in this room, he could sense it but not pin point it. He growled and looked around.

Loch decided it was time to use his attack, his reiatsu projected on soundwaves, the pressure causing a pushing motion to whatever it hits. He opened his mouth and howled, a large ear wrenching sound bellowed out, the waves pulsed from his mouth over the entire amount of boxes, causing them to topple over. 

After the destruction of the box formations, Loch looks around hoping to find his prize.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

Selia lay, pinned under a pile of the boxes.

This was great, just perfect. The soundwave had hit hard, she had been intently listening to hear the Hollow's movement, and made her all the more susceptible. Her ears rung and her mind screamed in pain as she lay, unable to move out of the pile.

Inside of Selia's mind, she tired to think of something, anything, that would get her out of this alive.

To her dismay, the Hollow began nosing through one of the box piles. He would find her soon enough.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

Loch continued to walk through the toppled boxes, pushing them out the way with a swipe of his claw or simply crushing them while walking over them.

He surveyed ever area closely, sniffing and listening. The room was quiet, but Loch could hear a heartbeat, a racing one.

He was edging closer and closer towards Selia, and he could hear the heartrate increasing. He growled happily at the sound of the increasing beat. 

And then his muzzle finally poked round the box revealing the quincy girl.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

Selia screamed. She hadn't really figured anything else to do, and sound attacks were her specialty. So she put her full voice into a scream, right in the Hollow's face.

She hadn't been expecting, she really hadn't been expecting this to do anything, but, to her surprise, and eternal relief, the Hollow, with a slightly glazed look to its eyes, stepped back, shaking its head to try and get the noise out of its ears.

Selia kicked and struggled, managing to throw the boxes off her. She got to a stand just as the Hollow began to growl menacingly and approach. Like a hunter cornering its prey, it began to push her back, towards the corner from which she'd have no escape. Just as Selia was beginning to think maybe she really was doomed, she felt her foot step on something cylindrical.

"Oh thank you God," she whispered within her mind. Out loud, all she said was "Hirenkyaku!"

This technique was one that gathered Reishi around the feet to act as platforms. To Selia's luck, beneath her feet was a single Ginto tube. It filled with Reishi as the Hollow jumped, Selia stepped back and slammed her hands together, trading power for speed.

_"Turm!"_

Without the incantation, the power was not deadly. But the pillar that exploded upwards was strong enough to catch the Hollow in mid-leap, and Selia took that chance to jump into the air and use Hirenkyaku once more, vanishing back outside of the building. Her hands stung brutally from the burns and being clapped together so strongly, but at least Selia had escaped alive. Before the Hollow gave chase, she managed to land in front of the Joutei Skyscraper, kick the doors open and rush inside.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 28, 2009)

With Kazuo

"And that's the last of the safety precautions," Asami looked over the squad members. They didn't seem to notice she had finished, eyes glazed over with inattention. "_Hey!_ You kids can wake up now. This is important stuff, you know."

Kazuo felt it necessary to respond. "We know it's important. It's just that we've heard it all before in the academy."

"About a million times," one of the other members chimed in.

"Then try not to forget it. Let's go." The 4th seat made the necessary preparations for the gate, and soon they were moving into the human world. It took a lot less time than Asami's safety speech did. "So there were reports of hollow activity in this area. Two shinigami were sent here and nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary, so it was an optimal time for letting you kids get your first experience. Now then..."

Asami was the first to step out into the human realm, and from the look on her face Kazuo could immediately tall that something was amiss. As he stepped out as well, he took a cursory look at his surroundings. At first glance, nothing seemed to be out of place. Perhaps Asami could simply notice details more quickly than he could. _Wait..._ "Should the other shinigami be here?"

"Yeah. It's not right for them to have missed the time and location. I'm thinking...maybe you kids should head back," Asami turned back to start getting the squad members back to sereitei, but that was when things changed.

It started with the appearance of a normal human soul, running frantically towards the group of shinigami. He acted as though there was something in hot pursuit, but nothing was visible behind him. "Oh god, please help me," the human almost fell to the ground upon reaching the group, reaching out for aid in a panic. "It's coming for me, please." One of the squad reached out a hand to help him.

"Wait, don't--" Asami moved out to stop him, and Kazuo began to lose track of events after that. There was an explosion, a scream, and then a number of voices all yelling out at once. He tried to make out Asami's but it was lost amongst the other sounds. The beastly cries Kazuo had never heard before, but could not mistake. Hollows.

---

With Potemkin

The child was running away again. Could it do anything else? Potemkin, growing more frustrated by the second, turned his body to pursue. This body was slower than his last one. A further annoyance.

But something else caught his attention. One of the giants was felled in an instant, and Potemkin felt a surge of power. Then a new being appeared over the felled body. Someone like him--a hollow?--but this was so powerful. He felt a strange mixture of fear and curiosity upon seeing this new being. It was clearly dangerous, but something about it greatly intrigued Potemkin.

The battle. Tearing his attention away from the newcomer, Potemkin forced himself to put his focus back towards his enemy. The boy was trying to run further away. And with his decreased speed, Potemkin did not feel confident in his ability to catch him. 

At this point, Potemkin's instinct took over. His gaping maw fell open, crimson energies flowing into the gap. They fused and concentrated, forming a pulsing, glowing sphere meant to bring destruction to his foes. And so, Potemkin fired his first cero.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2009)

_NO TIME FOR AN INCANTATION!!!_ Suzume thinks frantically. She jabs her right hand up at the feral Shinigami's chest and concentrates for all she's worth. If it doesn't work then he'll rip her throat out with his fangs. 

*"HADO 1: THRUST!"* she commands in a voice of power. Suzume's spiritual energy sizzles out of the palm of her hand and blasts the man backwards onto his rear end but he quickly jumps back to his feet and snarls at her with a seemingly mindless ferocity. Something has transformed him into a monster. Long jagged claws extend from his fingers, and his teeth have morphed into long fangs. Closeby she can see her two remaining comrades (Gavin lays bleeding to death on the ground) fighting off two wounded civilians, a woman who's face had been ripped open and another wounded male. They have also somehow transformed. 

Suzume instinctively dives for her Zanpakuto making a grab for it. The feral Shinigami who had pinned her down also dives at her and grabs her right anle. Trying to bite at it. Suzume spins around on the ground and kicks him in the jaw with her left heel, snapping his head back violently. She spins away to create some space and waves her Zanpakuto menacingly at him. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!" one of Suzume's comrades falls to the floor impaled through the chest by his opponent who to Suzume's horror has grown a long spiky tendril out of her left hand. 

"MARCUS!!" Suzume yells but she's helpless to aid him. The mutated Shinigami charges at her, waving his claws back and forth in a blur. Suzume backpedals and parries each claw strike. She takes a defensive posture refusing to kill him. _He's still a Shinigami,_ Suzume thinks, _I can help him, it's not too late!_ 

She flips backwards to long range and points her right hand at him, _*"Disintegrate, black dog of Rondanini. Look upon your burning soul and sever your throat. Bakudo 9: Conquer!"* _ A red wall of energy shoots out of Erin's hands and engulfs the feral Shinigami. Suddenly he stops moving and screams in protest as his muscles have been rendered paralyzed. Suzume nods with satisfaction, knowing that the spell will hold for a while. She quickly runs to support her allies, one of them has already dispatched one of the mutated civilians. 

Just as she runs past her restrained foe suddenly he screams savagely and he exerts raw physical counter pressure against Suzume paralysis spell. Suzume spins around in utter shock, "That's impossible!!" *BLAM! * The wall of energy shatters into pieces and he tackles Suzume in a burst of speed, slamming her against a wall, and knocking the wind out of her. Then he grabs her by the throat and lifts her into the air with his right hand. He strikes at her stomach with his free hand meaning to impale her with his claws. Blood splatters all over the ground as a blur of motion passes by the feral Shinigami from behind. 

He looks up at Suzume with a shocked expression and then looks down at his midsection which spurts blood and he collapses to the ground, dropping Suzume. She falls to her knees gasping for air, trying to get her bearings. _Who? What?_ 

"Next time don't let your guard down like that," Merill chastises Suzume. The 4th seat officer stands over the girl with her Zanpakuto at her side, "Let's move we have to contain this!" she exclaims.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

"Humans with consciousness enough to have regret upon death became wandering souls," Erin paced around the table, reciting the theory she was developing. "These wandering souls sunk into their regret and became Hollow. Hollow attacked both the living and these wandering souls.'

'A soul of remarkable fortitude stood against a Hollow, and willed for more strength. This soul was the first Shinigami. Their soul's strength took shape and gave them a weapon, with which to fight back the monsters that plagued them and their people. Their presence led to spiritual power growing in other living souls, and they would become further Shinigami and stronger Hollow. The Shinigami would discover travel between Soul Society and the Real World. Hollow between the world and Hueco Mundo.'

'Hollow ate one another to satisfy their hunger, and became Gillian. Shinigami willed for a stronger power, and their sword evolved. Gillian developed Cero, Shinigami countered with Kidou. Hollow attacked with numbers, Shinigami learned Hoho and Hakuda. The first Adjuchas arrived. Shinigami, in a knowledge that their power would never be enough at this stage, found their Shikai.'

'The Vasto Lorde rose. Shinigami obtained Bankai, and stood against them."

Erin continued to pace, walking circles around the diagram, around the writings. "The first Arrancar appeared," Selia muttered in annoyance, "What did we do? A failed experiment to create Vizard? Is that why it is forbidden, for fear of creating greater monsters? But what happened to these monsters, that escaped the world of Shinigami?"

Erin slammed her hands down on the desk in annoyance. "I need to know!" she yelled out, her voice echoing through the empty depths of the Library's Deep. Her sword was the only one to hear her. He replayed with a static buzz approaching amusement.

"But you wouldn't tolerate that, would you?" Erin smiled, looking down at the blade. "No, I can't risk my soul for knowledge. Not that way. The true way is out there, I can find it."

Erin turned back to the scrolls and tomes, studying them again, looking for anything she had missed, "I will find it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2009)

"RADZINSKY, JION, TAKE THE NORTHWEST CORRIDOR AND IF YOU SEE ANYTHING DON'T ENGAGE IT, IMMEDIATELY FIRE OFF A FLARE. DON'T BE HEROES!!!" Kenji shouts at the two Shinigami. They both nod and speed away. Meanwhile Kenji and four of his subordinates including Kazuma, Shunpo towards the location where the emergency was called in. 

Kazuma has a strange feeling of deja vu about all of this and he shakes his head. _This is exactly like that mission with Shin,_ he thinks, _"If this is anything like that...well I don't even want to imagine such a scenario again. _ Kenji towards Kazuma, "Shiranui! You know the only reason why you're here?" he asks him, "Because it ain't due to your talent!" 

Kazuma sighs, "I don't know sir, why am I here?" he mutters in reply, a hint of annoyance in his voice. He's been getting tired of Kenji's abrasive attitude and thinks that a little bit more and he will have reached his tolerance for this man, superior or not. Kenji smirks slightly at Kazuma's tone of disrespect, just like a pampered Noble he thinks to himself. "Because you were involved in that dustup with those Hollows and the kidnapping of that 11th division fellow. Preliminary reports indicate we may be dealing with a similar threat, perhaps something that was left behind or escaped our detection. Tell me everything about the Hollows that you fought."

Kazuma shudders as he remembers those zombie like beasts that he and Suzume had fought. He relates the account to Kenji and by the time he's finished they finally arrive at the location. Kazuma is shocked to see blood splattered everywhere and bodies laying on the ground. Several exhausted looking Shinigami kneel over the bodies and their hands glow with energy. Healers thinks Kazuma. 

Kenji looks at Kazuma, "Start taking detailed notes!" he orders. He strides forward and immediately takes stock of the situation, "Kenji Shiro 5th Seat 3rd Division!" he announces, "Who's in charge here? I need a status report immediately!"  

A female Shinigami who had been kneeling over a heavily wounded Shinigami stands up and turns towards Kenji, "Well, well, Kenji-san and his 3rd Division enforcers!" she exclaims. Kenji recognizes the woman, "Merrill what's going on?" he asks her. 

"Some unknown Hollow of indeterminant origin is infecting random civilians and Shinigami and turning them into mindless, feral creatures," she points at a Shinigami and a civilain who are both binded with Kido and heavily sedated, "I don't know how the process occurs but I believe that the infection is transmitted through bite wounds," she says. 

Kenji turns towards one of his subordinates, "Spread the word. Tell our units to avoid physical contact at all costs," he orders. The Shingami nods and Shunpo's away. Kenji looks back at Merrill, "Would the 4th or the 12 be suitable for taking these.....uh things?" he asks her. Merrill narrows her eyes at the mention of the 12th, "I don't want Mayuri and his cronies getting their hands on them. They can still be saved. We're going to transport them back to our division." 

"I've already got patrols sweeping through the area district by district and we've blocked off all exit points. This thing won't get far," Kenji replies confidently. Meanwhile Kazuma inspects a body while taking notes, because he's always the one gets stuck with logging in the incident reports, a tedious job. Then he immediately recognizes the brown hair of a female Shinigami who kneels over a wounded Shinigami. After all he sat behind her for an entire year in the academy, "Suzume?" 

The girl turns around at the mention of her name and she smiles at Kazuma when she sees him, "Kazuma?! What are you doing here?" she asks him. He shrugs and holds up his rinky dink notebook, "Nothing much apparently," he responds, feeling like an utter tool with his stupid notepad.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 28, 2009)

Marco stopped just before arriving at the rally point for his test.
"Kiduo seven: Shadow Binding arc Seal" The five rings appeared around Marco shining a bright sky blue before slowly fading. He wasn't sure if he would need the seal to be activated considering most of the tests apperntly where just to impress the Captain. How hard could it be to impress a Captain?

_Your using that thing? You sure... It drains your stranght._
_It's not as powerful as the one I used while on that mission. Besides it's just their to prove I am able to develop my own basic Kiduo's. Why is that a problem Hikari?_
_Yes.. It is. Last time you used that Kiduo remember what happend afterwards?_
_Where in the Soul Society as if a hollow would just happen to show up due to the ammount of Spirit Pressure that is released once it activitys. Besides it's not the full stranght I never did the incanation._

Marco looked at the hilt of Hikari, he hated refering to his weapon as an Zankaputo, he saw it as dis-respectful to the avatar so called it by name. He never planned on releaseing Hikari in the upcoming test however. One thing he noticed was that as his Spirit Pressure increased the older Hikari seemed to get. Before he was barely upto Marco's knee now he was almost doubled in size.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 28, 2009)

-With Kana and Dai-

"What the hell is going on? First Hollows and now Gillian are arriving?"
"What better way to hone our skills.  Hehehe."
"I guess you could see it that was as well..."

At that moment, the two of them fell down to their knees.
"W-What is this!?"
Dai slowly turns his head around only to find  "An Adjuchas."
The two of them slowly get back to their feet, trying to adjust themselves to the massive spirit pressure the creature was emitting.  
"I really didn't want to do this today, thats for sure."
"Whats an Adjuchas?"
"Think of them as Hollows on steroids.  They must be leading this group or something.  We need to take them down.  Now."
As he was about to jump forward into action, Kana grabbed by his shoulder.  He turned around and she put out her hand and made a stop sign.
"Heroes don't fight the Boss right away."
He stared back confused.  
"What are you-"
"A true hero must first take care of the henchmen.  Then, and only then, must he confront the Leader of the villains."
"What are you, 5?  Look, those guys have begun confronting the Adjuchas.  We need to help-"
"No.  If we leave the rest of these Hollows and Gillian, they'll group up and be able to take us all by numbers alone.  We need to take care of these guys first."
He looked at her, conflicted on what to do.
BOOM
A Gillian's Cero cuts through between them.  They jump back, and look at the large creature.  Its eyes were dead and let out a painful shriek.  It then readied itself for another attack.
"K.  This guy has pissed me off."
Hollows begin to crowd around behind it, as if to be giving the Gillian back up.  They look over at Kana.  You could almost see the hunger in their eyes.  They pounce at her, roaring with pleasure.
"Its showtime."
WHOOSH
She creates her lightsaber, and charges straight into the pack.  She is lost in the numbers of the Hollows.
_"Shit.  She's going to get herself killed."_
He charges towards her to help, only for another cero blast the cut him off and hit the pack of hollows.
"Kana!"
He sees her body fly back.  Charred by the blast, her body falls to the ground like a rag doll.  The surviving Hollows seem to circle the body like vultures.  Dai manifests his bow and takes aim.  
"STAY THE FUCK AWAY!"
He releases his arrows.  But it was different this time.  Instead of the few arrows he could barely shoot before, a flurry of 200 arrows erupted from his bow.  The surrounding Hollows all perish in the attack, and Dai runs over towards Kana and gently lifts up her body.
"Can you hear me?  Kana, wake up!"
Her eyes squint and she opens her eyes and rubs her head.
"My head..."
"Thank god you're fine."
"What are you talking about?"
"W-What am _I_ talking about?  You just got hit by that Cero and lived!"
"What?"  She gets up and dusts herself off.  "That laser thingy didn't hit me at all." 
"B-But you got charred by the blast!"
"Eh?  This?"  She rubs off the black stuff covering most of her body.  "This is dead Hollow stuff."
"Wait, so you weren't affected by that Cero at all?"
"Other than a bump on the head, I'm good for another round."
A look of relief takes over Dai's face as Kana cheekily observes and smiles.
"But now, we, the heroes, must vanquish the villain's henchmen in order to gain our deserved glory!"  She points up to the sky and strikes a hero pose.
Dai facepalms.  "Not this shit again."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2009)

BOOM! Neku kicks away a hollow, His leg is tired and it returns to normal. "Shit." He lets out a huff. It's not enough, His body is tired. But he feels something screaming inside him. All these hollows, the massive hollows, the small hollows. Something's screaming inside of him. "WELCOME BROTHERS!!!" Yes, That's what it's saying. It's like a family reunion, His body is, Excited. More excited then it's been in a long time. It want's to fight, to push beyond it's limits.

"THEN FIGHT TILL YOUR CONTENT!!!!" Neku shout's into the sky, He releases every ounce of spirit into the sky. "GUAH!" Xan can feel it, He can feel the pressure Neku's spirit is creating. "He... Surpassed us..." Xan thinks, Turning to the newbie. "In only a few days... He's surpassed us." The area around neku shakes. The rocks roll away from him, This pressure is just like the one he released when his body was over taken. "WAKE......" He screams into the air, His voice causing lesser hollows to fall to their knees. "UP...." Neku continues.

"DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!" BOOM! the energy neku released explodes all out once, His body is normal, But his head has taken it's hollow form. A flaming crown stands above it. "King of the underworld." Neku's voice echoes. "N..Neku...!?" Isac steps back. "THE HELL IS THIS KID!?" Josef shouts. BOOM! Neku jumps into the air, his fist is clenched. BAM! He smacks a normal hollow away with ease. "Ara?" A voice calls out. Ssob stands in the air watching the fights. "I.. can sense boss's energy." His eyes focus on Isac.

With other Adjuuca here, It would be dangerous. Too dangerous for a human. "If he knows where Boss is, THEN I'LL PROTECT HIM!" Ssob shouts rushing towards the ground.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2009)

"Hello, what's this?"

Mortis has finally found that strange scent that has been alluring him for some time. It was a small hollow, one covered with red hair all over. Its mask was not visible, but Mortis thought it may be hidden underneath its hair.

"It seems a shame to consume this hollow." Mortis stands there for an hour, staring at the other hollow. It made no movement, merely lying on the ground before Mortis.

"How....strange." As Mortis stared at the red haired hollow, he sensed another hollow coming near by. This one had a fruity scent to it, most likely melon.

"...stay here, furry hollow. I shall have some fruit first before I consume you."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2009)

With Klaud

This was becoming chaotic, he wanted to pick the weaker ones off first, though they were slow dodging their ceros and whatever other attacks they had combined with dodging those of other Hollows and that one Adjuucha that was trying to kill everybody was too much.This was going to end badly, now with everyone just doing their own thing.

He doubted they would be lucky enough to be able to kill the Adjuucha first, with their attention divided like that because of the large amount of opponents but there was little he could do.Kagato was attacking the Adjuucha, Selia had done the same but he could now sense that she had been attacked by another Hollow.

One of the self aware Gillians prepared a Cero, it was only then that he realized that Dio was still somewhere around there and by tracking his SP he used Hirenkyaku to seemingly teleport next to Dio, grabbed the younger boy and moved both of them out of the way.He couldn't fire arrows like this but at least neither Dio or he himself were incinerated like the building they were standing on a little before.

"Alright stick with me, people without Hirenkyaku will die on their own."

With Maxi

One of the Quincies pounced him, after one of those dramatic speeches those Humans had a penchant for him.Maxi didn't care, he intended to obliterate the Human in one attack, the thought of eating the Quincy came to mind but then he remembered that  they had little power of their own, instead manipulating that was present in the air.

But a deafening sound caught his attention, a massive arrow that shattered the glass in the vicinity was on it's way towards him, his eardrums were pounded so hard by the noise that he thought they were going to burst.He jumped out of the way, evading the attack itself wasn't that difficult.But the sound, it required him to morph his cloak into ribbons that started to wrap around his head, mostly centered around his ears.The sound was still torture on his ears but at least it managed to lessen the damage.

An annoyed Maxi shook his head upon freeing it from his morphed cloak and then formed  a great number of spikes from his cloak, intending to pierce Kagato and anyone else withing range.He would sort out the humans later, their bodies would remain upon death.First he would get rid of these annoyances and then pick off the Hollows one by one.

With Shin

He had spent the last hours resting, but was woken up by a messenger shinigami.informing him that he was supposed to report for duty.His immediate superior officer would be Sakurako, and he was supposed to meet up at the Northern Gate.He wasn't informed of the details but at this point it didn't matter to him.

He was glad that he had a chance to get out and possible even use his release, he had a basic understanding of the five realms now.Though still hadn't really use it really.Save for the first realm.But he was proud of his Zanpakuto though, it really seemed perfect.It allowed him to adapt to different situations, and it even made up for the stuff he wasn't interested and there weak in.

With Shunpo the Shinigami headed trough Seireitei, on his way to the Northern Gate.The thirteenth Seat  only wondered about that Rukodou Shinigami thing his avatar kept calling him.He also remembered something about all for now, so there was at least one more realm he could master.

It did sound familiar though, he believed that there used to be a man in his district that used to belong to a certain religion and those six realms were part of it somehow, maybe he could find something about that later.He would have to swing by the library though, something he really wasn't looking forward to.......


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZyvTorlWFs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Josef rushes towards a group of hollows and rips through them with his micro arrow. "Damn it!" He shouts, Jumping onto the head of another hollow. His aim is to reach Neku. "ARA!!" CRACK! Ssob makes contact with the ground, causing chunks of concrete to fly into the air. Hollows swarm at Isac. "FATAL FURRY!" He swipes his hand then quickly changes to a punch and unleashes a blast of Spirit. He continues, Swaping pins from hand to hand, He uses his shield and bashes away a hollow. 

Xan Crates a sword and rushes into the fight, His soldiers all begin forming together into ten larger warriors. Mitchal Uses his teleportation to tear through hundreds of hollows at once. The gilians were cuasing a problem but they needed to focus on the small ones before they could even reach the big ones. "ARA!" Ssob Jumps into the air "CERO!" He opens his mouth and blasts away three gilians. "Why is that Adjuuca helping us!?" Josef shouts.

"GRAAH!!!!" Brikan jumps out of a window, Unleashing twenty five fists into the ground. "POUND THEM TO DUST!" He laughs as he crashes into a group of hollow. "DON'T HOLD BACK A SINGLE OUNCE!!!" Melisa shouts an order from her window. "HUP!" Mamamo jumps back and side swipes her hand unleashing eight bombs into the hollows. Isac jumps back and pulls his hand back, concentrating as much spirit as he can into his palm. "POWER SHOT!" BAM! he unleashes a blast of spirit into the ground pushing him upward. 

"NEKU!" Isac calls out, Neku nods and rushes over towards isac, Ripping through the hollows with his fists. He finds a clearing, crouches and let's go speeding through the air, grabbing onto Isac's arm, he spins him and flings him higher into the air. Ssob turns, he see's the event's unfolding "ARA!?" He was shocked at what these two humans were capable of. He had wanted to protect isac because of Boss's aura, But, These guys... Were almost even with himself!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

"Found you!"

Selia burst through one of the doors, ducking under a diving Hollow and spinning around in the air, using the platforms of Reishi to accelerate her until she planted both feet on its head, flipping off of it. The weaker Hollow were, thankfully, ridiculously easy to dispatch.

Selia looked up at the others, Joutei members she couldn't quite remember the names of, and a few of the people they'd 'recruited'. One of them was Isac, the blooded one she'd helped before.

"Seems to be a regular madhouse," she laughed, kicking another Hollow that got too close.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2009)

With Maxi

Smething much more interesting showed up, not only an Adjuucha but a human that had the same presence as an Hollow.The Quincies offered no value to Maxi, a non filling meal like that didn't really interest him but an Adjuucha and a human with a Hollow like ability? Now that was something that could help him gain that power he needed.

With great speed, though not of Sonido speed, he made his way over to the group of combatants.In mid air, he fired a Cero at the group.in the middle of the confusion he wanted to grab that Adjuucha first, his clawed hands reaching out to grab the small Hollow.

With Shin

The Shinigami arrived at the Norther gate, there he found Sakurako and Kaori.They told him he was the last, and that three of them were to follow a lead.Rumors were that a deserter was shacked up someplace in a RUkongai forest to the North and they were to check and see whether this was true.
It had only been a unseated Shinigami, Eleventh division, but just to be on the safe side they sent a 5th seat and a 13th seat with some back up check it out.

Shin and Kaori were to form one group and Sakurako the other.And so the three blitzed towards their destination.Hopefully this mission would turn out to be less boring then they thought.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

"An Adjuchas, huh?"

"Alan don't you dare!"

Selia slapped Alan's hands down, preventing him from firing the arrow.

"Se~lia," Alan patronized, "It's an Adjuchas. Killing it is important."

"I think I preferred you when you were happy-crazy," Selia muttered, "at least then you didn't argue back. HEY!" Selia whacked Alan again, disrupting another arrow.

"I have to fire them to master this glove," Alan replied. He jumped back and formed his bow, "So why don't you focus on the little ones attacking us while I fire at him?"

Selia wanted to retort, but a large number of the smaller Hollow had arrived where the brother and sister Quincy stood. Forced by circumstance, Selia began to beat down the swarm as her brother fired arrow after arrow at the Adjuchas, despite the fact that it was ignoring them obstinately.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Feb 28, 2009)

With Kazuo

The smoke was all around him; Kazuo couldn't make out anything. He couldn't even tell which way any of his comrades were--was this some sort of reiatsu cloud? No time to work this out, he had to get out of the cloud first. 

A few leaps took him out of the cloud, allowing Kazuo his first detailed look at his surroundings. _....Crap. None of this is familiar._ Kazuo couldn't find anything familiar, nothing that allowed him an idea of which way he had went. And the cloud, thick and dark, showed no sign of dissipating. 

"Uuuooohh!" Something slammed down to Kazuo's side. A hollow, seeming as big as a house, slammed a hand down next to Kazuo. Another mighty paw came down, but the shinigami was fast enough to leap out of the way. He immediately began to scurry back, into a safe location. 

_Fight, you coward!_ The yell of his zanpakuto caught Kazuo's attention. Come to think of it, he hadn't even draw his blade. This realization brought a quick pang of shame to Kazuo. He drew out his blade, a shimmer running down its edge. It wanted to fight. Hopefully, it could handle things. 

The large hollow made a horizontal swipe just above the ground, aimed to swat Kazuo off the ground. The response was instantaneous, Kazuo's blade brought up in a smooth arc into the offending hand. A sound of flesh tearing, a cry of pain, and half of the hollows hand was rolling along the ground. Now no longer with the advantage, the hollow tried to pull back, but Kazuo was upon him, easily leaping up the the face of the hollow and splitting it with another slash.

Kazuo landed on his feet, unharmed. The hollow did not. _Don't feel so smug. That was a pathetically weak one._ Kazuo opened his mouth to respond, but found something large and hard slamming into his body. He tumbled to the ground, seeing what had struck him fall to the ground next to him. 

It was the corpse of a shinigami, but not one that Kazuo recognized. One of the two who were supposed to meet them? _It's coming._

"So it seems my ability doesn't work on your kind like it does on human souls and hollows. You should count yourself lucky." Another hollow crawled out of the darkness as Kazuo scrambled back to his feet. It was smaller than before, about Kazuo's height, albeit on all fours. But something about this hollow exuded a strength the other had not. It was a dangerous one. Two large pincers clicked together in front of its face. "I suppose I'll just have to kill you."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

Erin ruffled through the scrolls, filling out a translation of an old passage. It didn't help her understand the language on the scroll with the ancient Reiryoku, but it did bring her closer to the language of the distant past. That was enough of a reason.

Erin's drive was such that she did not notice the presence approaching, from deep within the library. It was only when it was leaning directly over her shoulder she was made aware.

"Hoooooooh?" Kurotsuchi Mayuri smiled directly into Erin's face, basically paralysing her in fright, "What have we here?"

Erin fell back, onto her rear, as the 12th Division Captain began to circle the table she was working over. "Here I am looking into some of the older accounts, and I find a presence on the edge of my vision. And look at what is waiting for me."

He tapped the scroll, feeling its power respond. "Interesting," he leaned in over it, "very very interesting." His eyeball swiveled, scanning all the notes, books, workings and scrolls on the large table. "You've been working very hard," he notes, a wide and completely terrifying smile spreading out over his face, "But I think this is something a little too big for you."

Mayuri pushed the far end of the scroll, and it rolled across the table, closing itself once more.

"Well then," he lifted the scroll, tucking it under his arm, "Bye bye."

And he vanished. Shunpo'd completely out of the distraught Erin's range. With the ancient scroll.

Still shell-shocked by his sudden appearance and terrifying aura, Erin eventually regained her composure.

"Heeeey," her brain clicked back into gear, "I needed that."

Erin scowled, furious that this had happened. Even if it was a Captain, that was *her* research. It was *her* right to complete it. This was not something she would abide.

Erin began to pack her research together, compressing it, copying the information she needed, and creating a pile to take back with her.

This was not over yet. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

The Hollow had ran away from Kagato and was busy shooting the others.  Kagato followed him and released another 200 arrows at him. 
"Asshole I wasn't done with you."

Charging an empowered arrow.

-------------

Loch ears were ringing and he was angry, how could be beaten by a shitty human. He jumped out the window, and his ears still hurting he couldn't find the girl, but there was something he did see, a group of hollows scared from the arrival of the adjuuchas. Loch walked up to them and after a bit of 'private talk' with added persuasion there was a bubbling sound and a new Gillian had appeared.

-----------------

Nagi was busy running around thinking of where to go, he needed to find something to fight. And then a Jinchou appeared with a message from Mayuri, "What I have permission to go to the real world." He said after hearing the message from his captain.

Nagi landed in the real world, it was a strange place, this place called Scotland, he believes it was called. Nagi wondered why Mayuri would send him to this place, he looked down at the note he had gotten at the gate, 'Loch Ness' was the name of the place, and there was also a very large body of water before him, along with the note was a pill, and the note said to take if ever in trouble. Nagi doubted how much he could trust his captain but he kept the pill, just in case. And from the corner of his eye he saw a movement, coming from the large body of water before him, a flick of something beneath the surface, he sniffed, it was a hollow, a powerful one at that.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2009)

Something crashes into the ground, it's a burst of energy. It blows away Neku Isac and Josef. They fly through the air, Ssob want's to grab Isac and force him to tell him where his brother is. But he can't he feels another great energy coming towards him. "SUPER SHRINK!" Ssob's body begins to shrink, a massive clawed hand flies past him. "WHAT'S THE BIG IDEA!?" Ssob shouts, Why was he being targeted. 

Isac regains himself and shakes his head. "Neku you ok!?" Neku nods. "I'm fine, how about you?" He shakes his head, it's returned to normal. "Ah? you're power faded!" Isac exclaims. "IT TAKES ALOT OF CONCENTRATION!!!" Neku argues. "EH!? I WASN'T INSULTING YOU!!" He exclaims.

With Akira-

Meeko let's out a sigh. Akira rushed off to the 8th division. "I'm booored~" Today was thr fifth seats day off. She sat on Akira's bed, messing around with the sheets. she'd flop a corner to one side, then flop it back. "Wonder how his job is going." 

Meanwhile, Akira was rushing off towards the 8th division, he hated being late. it embarassed him more. as it draws more attention then being on time. Plus, it makes a bad impression on people which makes them think poorly of you. He turns, The door he's supposed to enter is the captains... Akira opened the door and quickly bowed. "I'm Noboru Akira with the 4th division. It was requested that i come here to clean."

"eh?" A voice calls. "Why're you being so damn formal." Akira turns his head to the right, A punk dressed man sits there picking his nose with his pinky. "Ignore him." Kama comments. He bows towards Akira. "Please, Do not mind us while you clean." The shinigami puts his blade away. "Freakin crazy of you to use your bankai in here cap." De comments. "It was needed." He looks down at the arrancar on thre table. "An... Arrancar!?" Akira shouts in his mind.


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 28, 2009)

-With Dai and Kana-
"Come Dai, let us go forth and become HEROES!"
He waves his arms gently in an attempt to calm her down.  "Shhhhh, calm down.  People can hear y-"
"ONWARDS!!"
She makes an energy spear and takes aim at the Gillian towering over them.
"Back vile monster, to whence you came!"
It lets out a large roar and Kana throws her spear at it.  It only manages to chip a bit of its mask into the creature as it lets out a loud shriek of pain.  The sheer size of the Gillian dwarfed the two of them that it was amazing that she was able to throw that spear that high in the first place.
"Dammit.  I missed.  Now Dai!  FINISH HIM!!!"
"Just calm down... sheesh."
He shoots a barrage of arrows at the Gillian, all making contact and killing it.  

"HAZAA!  Good work sidekick!"
"...sidekick?..."
"Now!  Let us go forth and aid others in need!"
BOOM!

Behind them, they see an Adjuhas apparently helping others.
Dai bends forward a bit squinting.  "Hey, that's-"
"Those guys are your friends, right?"
"Yes."
"We always help friends!  Lets GO!"
She runs off to help.
_"She sure is something.  I'll give her that."_


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 28, 2009)

Suna walked the Forest of Menos, wondering how many mor souls she has to eat to become a full Espada. All her life she has wanted to become number 1 Espada and get revenge on a certain someone. She came to a halt when she saw three weak Hollows at near death, thou they would not satify her hunger she took her time and eat them slowly one by one. After her little snack, she got the feeling something was going on in the human world, but she got the feeling maybe Maxi would be there but he would try to kill her so she knew it would e best to keep her distance, but she was going to the human world anyway, she just wanted to see him, just once.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2009)

With Maxi

Many arrows were fired upon the Hollow, who hardened his cloak after forming a shield.The weak but numerous arrows scratched the shield but did not break it.All of these rats were annyoing and needed to cut their numbers down.He expanded the cloak to it's maximum, it waved shortly in the wind and then dozens of clawed hands formed out of it.

They were sent after everyone one in range, including Kagatao, Isac,Neku and Ssob.How was he supposed to eat them if they squirmed and ran around like that.Not to mention those pesky Quincies that kept bothering him.

With Shin

Kairo and Shin were walking trough a certain district of Rukongaui.It was a busy street filled with marketfolk and eventually Kaori stopped at a clothing vendor."We're not here to shop Kaori....."The male sighed, he didn't care much for this mission but shopping wasn't really an improvement.

"What do you think Shin-chan?"She held out a dress in front of her and semi modeled it for Shin, the dress wasn't really that revealing itself but Shin compared it's length to the length Kaori, who was quite tall and not just for a woman, and according to those estimations it would appear rather skanky."I'm sure you'd look very attractive in it."He knew better then to say anything negative and so just said something that nice and wouldn't end badly for him."Shin-Chan, now's not the time to hit on me we're on a mission, stop undressing me with your eyes."She huffed and then left after hanging the dress back.She really loved to torture him like that.

Shin was left with a WTF expression on his face......That woman was one annoying amazon, worst part was that she had seen him naked and had now gained the habit of calling Him Shin-Kun and Little Shin-kun.......Something he didn't really enjoy.Somehow she had been able to work little Shin-kun into quite some conversation.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

Nagi tries to focus his eyes at the water, to see what was under there. Then a cero erupted from the water. He shunpo'd away just in time. Ok there was no doubt this was a Meno's, but how could a Meno's be living here so long and not get it ass handed to it.

Nagi shunpo'd to the space above the lake ,as he called it, where the Cero had come from. And looked down at the water trying to see the beast again. The beast's head came shooting out of the water, it was snapping with large teeth each the size of a small tanto blade. It neck was long, as Nagi tried to recoil the head kept coming as if attached to a long chain. 

Nagi parried, but the teeth torn across his Hakama, revealing part of his leg.

"Oh you got some fast moves laddie!" Said the hollow, in a surprising strong Scottish accent.

"What you can talk?"

"Ai laddie!" said the hollow, as it tried to attack Nagi with its largely maneuverable neck. It looking at the shadow of its body underwater, it sure was fast for such a fat Scottish bastard.    

Nagi reiatsu wasn't as strong as he was using most of it to fight his urges, it was working so far, he didn't even want to eat this hollow and he felt fully incontrol of his actions, it was like that side of him was being supressed by his inner reiryoku. 

"You know what, I have to kill you!" "Hadou no Yon, Byakurai!" He shot the blast head on onto the hollows head. It fell back and then snapped back into action.

"Ha so you know a few Kidou, that won't help you now. Plus your with thunder type kido I can tell."

This hollow knew about Kido, fuck what was this and how long had it been around.

The hollow began snapping and chasing after Nagi, Nagi had to block its teeth with his sword. All this moving was causing him to overheat, his facemask which covered his chest and the bottom half of his face and his thick gloves that covered his hands weren't helping. 

And just when he thought it couldn't get any worse, the hollow dissappeared. It turned invisible, and was still trying to eat Nagi, he had to rely on the sounds it was making, its scent and his spiritual awareness. This invisibility ability and the fact that only a few people could see it anyway, most likely explains why it was so old, and had survived here so long.

"Fuck!" The Hollow smashed into Nagi and sent him flying, he managed to regain his footing, but this hollow was too much, he hadn't even damaged it. "I could really use your help here!" He shouted at his sword.

_"Kekekeke you fool, you need my help, you need your own help!"

_Nagi could sense the hollow moving faster and faster towards him, he shunpo'd out the way. 

"My own help? Stop speaking in riddles, does any Zanpaktou speak normally always like a fucking sphinx."

_"Do you think you are ready for my name! You are not ready accept yourself and I shall tell you."

_"Well fuck you, I won't give up nor give in." As soon as Nagi said that he was bitch slapped under the water, by the hollow.

He felt at piece there, after the pain stopped. He knew without shikai he wasn't gonna make it, so he put his hand into his sock and pulled out the pill Mayuri had given him. And swallowed it.

He sat down, waiting for something, he was underwater where an invisible hollow was coming to kill him, if this didn't work he was gonna die so he decided to wait to see what happened.

Then Nagi started to feel something inside his soul fizzling, it was the reiryoku he used to keep his urges under raps, he jumped up and and grabbed his head, he could feel his dark urges coming back, to eat to kill, he couldn't handle it, he ripped off his face mask and pulled off his gloves, digging his nails into head, trying to stop the urges with pain. The hollow was charging at him, but before it reached him, Nagi turned his head and a wave of malice swam through the water, making the hollow stop in his tracks.

Nagi's eyes now red, as if filled with blood, without the mask his pointy teeth where showing and his hardened darkened nails were viewable now that the gloves where gone. But this did have benefits, without the reiryoku holding back the urges he had more strength, without the gloves the Kendo was easier, without the mask breathing was easier, for some reason he could breath underwater. 

Before the hollow could understand what was going on, Nagi jumped out of the water straight up into the sky. He decided just to give in to the urges.

_"So are you ready to hear my name! Have you finally given in to who you are!"

_Nagi nodded. The Loch Ness hollow was charging back at Nagi, he could see the movements in the water.  

_"Repeating the cycle of life and death is water,..."
_Nagi jumped up and back, the Hollow's head broke the surface of the water._
"It is in all of us and is needed for life,..." 
_After a brief glimmer, his head became visible. Nagi could finally see him, he could see his enemy the one standing between him and life._
"It is the core of your life and my life!..." 
_It opened its mouth and Nagi could see a Cero forming, it proved that the hollow had to be visible to use Cero. But Nagi remained calm, his only thought how would he get to kill and eat this son of a bitch, a thought that radiated from his centre.
_"When faced with a decision, think not what is expected of you, think what do you want to do..." 
_He would bit into its flesh and drink its blood, its sweet nectar, that was what he wanted, what he wanted to hide, but now noone was around to judge. Would he judge himself any longer.
_"When living in a world of monsters, lies and untruth, everyone is a sinner but who would sin against themselves..." 
_Nagi nodded, he would no longer imprison himself, no longer sin against himself, that was who he was, he was born with this body, it was he and he was it. He didn't need to punish himself for it.
_"Know yourself and know me I am..."
_The hollow shot the Cero at Nagi, the blast mere metres away. 

"Kaima!" The shout almost like a roar.


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

A wave of steam and Reiryoku had filled the area. The steam cleared away and Nagi stood in the air, with a long spear type weapon in his hand, and head facing down.

The hollow seemed confused. "What the fuck!"

"Kekeke, I bet your wondering what just happened, why your Cero didn't work. I neutralised it, my release instantly summoned a wave of water filled with Reiryoku to shield me from your attack. Hence the steam around you, is of the evapourated kind."
Nagi's head still down. 

The hollow was pissed and lunged its head full of sharp teeth towards Nagi and took Nagi into his mouth in a quick swipe, but before he could close his mouth. Nagi's weapon was long enough to keep the Hollows mouth open.

Nagi back flipped out of it, his face now in full view. Everything was the same features, but his eyes looked redder and narrower. He had left his zanpaktou in the mouth of the beast and watched as it struggled to remove it.

_"Nagi I am Kaima, and your opponent was unfortunate in these battle grounds my power is linked to water, so learning the name and not learning the name makes the attack vary in power, my soul from your hand still use use my attack 'Reisui!'."

_Nagi was shunpo'ing around the area on top of the water, and then raised his hands towards the beast's head and where his zanpaktou was.

"REISUI!" Nagi could see the blade start to glow in the beasts mouth as it was thrashing around. And then four spires of water raised up out of the lake and impaled the hollow from four sides. The hollow couldn't move its body, and tired to turn invisible, but the Naginata in his mouth was still visible. 

Nagi shunpo'd onto the back of the beast, and ran up its invisible neck, and before reaching the head, sunk his teeth into its neck, it tried to swear shout or something, but it was useless its mouth was fixed. Nagi began to drink from is artery, feeling the hollowly blood enter his mouth, he kept drinking and drinking, biting and biting the hollow, he could feel it dying. But holding the spires was taking too much power, so Nagi released them. Upon being freed the hollow, began thrashing its whole body trying to shake Nagi loose, but his energy was low. 

Nagi had drunk every bit of that hollows blood, it was compatible with him and could feel as if it had somehow become part of his soul. And then he back flipped off the hollows body and let it sink back down to the bottom of the loch ness.

When it reached the bottom, Nagi put his hand out and used Reisui again, the spirit water attack to control water, luckily Kaima had a pocket of water within it and thus could be controled due to its own ability. Nagi summoned his blade, and it bore through the hollows upper pallet, a weak point and through his mask and brain, causing it dissolve and be purified. 

Now that Nagi had done what he was sent here to do, he reverted his sword and made his way back to SS.

When he finally reached back to the 12 division barracks, some didn't recognise him as his mask was gone along with his gloves. He walked into Mayuri's office.

"Done, I learned Shikai!"

Mayuri turned around and smiled ever larger than his normal one.
"Your not dead, thats a surprise indeed, I never thought you would be able to do it."

Nagi was getting angry, the first time he thinks he had ever been angry.
"What you sent me there to die."
He hand wanting to go to his blade.

"No, no, no. I didn't think you would live. Its very different. But the 12th division is all about finding anomalies and breakthrough, this was your real entrance test to show that statistics isn't everything." Mayuri's smile was large, but still looked filled with nothing short of evil.

"Your fucked up." Nagi said as he turned to leave.

"Your one to talk." Mayuri said while doing something that Nagi couldn't see. "And by the way where is my blood sample."

Nagi walked up to Mayuri's desk and Spat on it, the saliva blood red, saturated with the blood of the hollow.

"Hoho very good indeed!" Mayuri's voice was full of glee.

"Hmph!" Nagi said while walking out the door, this guy was crazy and annoying, but was the only one who could help him. And this anger and new assertive behaviour felt good. 

Before Nagi left the room completely, Mayuri called to him. "Oh and yea, your 17th seat now."

"Wait what!" Nagi was shocked, but Mayuri wasn't listening. "Fucker!"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 1, 2009)

Andy and Marechiyo arrived at the Second Division HQ, Andy waits for Marechiyo to order her in to Soifon room. Andy's heart begain to pound like a drum and sweat like she was in the blazing sun, Marechiyo then walks out and see's her worryness, "Are you nervous?" Marechiyo asked,"_Gulps_ A little." Andy said, "Well pull yourself together, she's ready to see you." "Ok", Andy took a sip of water and wiped the sweat from her forehead as she followed him to Soifon office. 

_Couple of hours later_
Soifon reads over at Andy paperwork from the acadamy reviewing all her skills. Andy begain to sweat again and her heart beated just as fast as before, "So what do you think Ma'am?" Marechiyo asked, Soifon than turnes her attention to Andy and makes a small smile, "You need to calm yourself girl, its look like your about to pass out, I can hear your heart as if it was like a loud drum" Soifon said, "OH IM SO SORRY MA'AM" Andy said quickly bowing her head, Soifon poped her in the head, "I said calm yourself" "Ow!! sorry", "Now, your skills are very impressive, your Hohō, Zanjutsu, Kidō are outstanding, but what really catch's my attention is your Hakuda, you exel in that department, but judging by what happend to you today, I can see your Hakuda your skills failed you, _Sighs_, why do you think you I should let you be in my Division?", All of a sudden Andy's worrys went away, she knew it wouldn't be this easy to get in, "Well.....truth be told you really shouldn't, I know I really didn't show much promise today, but I can promise you if you give me a chance to prove my self I will make sure nothing like that ever happends again, I put that on my life.", Soifon and Marechiyo stared at eachother for a few and then Soifon turned her attention back to Andy, "Andrea Yagyū" _Here it comes, I know Im not going to make it_, Soifon smiled, "Welcome to the 2 Division." Andy sat their stuned, "Congrats kid" Marechiyo said smiling, Andy begain to smile and tears rolled down her face, "Tha.._Sniffs_ thank you so much Captain, I wont let you down", "I know Andy, I know." Soifon said


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 1, 2009)

With Kazuo

_Ok, focus. There's a hollow in front of you. One that has killed two shinigami undoubtedly stronger than you are. You don't know how. Try to get away. And because it hopefully won't hurt._ Kazuo began to shuffle away from the hollow, holding his sword out at the ready. This strategy--if it could be called one--wouldn't work. It _couldn't_. "...what ability?" _Smooth. That'll sure loosen his tongue._ 

The hollow snickered, revealing a mouth full of jagged teeth, each dripping with saliva. "A curious one? Well, I suppose it won't hurt to tell you. After I eviscerate you, at least." The hollow suddenly stepped forward, causing the pincers to clack together no more than a foot away from Kazuo's face. The young shinigami nearly leapt out of his skin, stumbling back to regain his distance.

_Right, how about a halfway decent plan this time._ "Yeah, well you may kill me, but even if you do, my spirit will blaze across the night skies _rainingdownthroughouttheages_!" As he finished the incantation, Kazuo extended two of his fingers, releasing a bolt of lighting and striking the hollow in the chest. Kazuo did not wait to see the results of his kidou blast, deciding it was more advisable to get the hell out of dodge.

_That was well done. Keep thinking like that. Running now. Turn here, make it harder for him to chase you. Focus, focus. So we know he's pretty fast, and has some sort of ability. Was that how he killed the other Shinigami? He didn't seem heavily armed, aside from those two pincers. Those are probably the things to avoid._ Kazuo continued to run, hoping that he would have a plan by the time the hollow had found him. Assuming the hollow was chasing him, of course. He skidded around another corner, and almost fell over upon seeing what was there. Another hollow loomed in his path, staring wide-eyed at the shinigami that had just come into his view.

Kazuo almost bolted again before he managed to take a hold of himself. Or rather, before his zanpakuto spirit took a hold of him. _Look!_ The single word was enough to force Kazuo to take another, less cursory look at the hollow. It was smaller than the other two, definitely weaker. Better to take this one out while there was nothing else around. The hollow was not even moving, curled up in a ball, and its eyes seemed to look upon Kazuo with more terror than anything.

It was a very strange sight to see, and made Kazuo wonder. Was the sight of a shinigami truly so frightening to a hollow? Perhaps--they were hunted by shinigami after all. Still, something about this situation seemed off. Something from earlier...

_So it seems my ability doesn't work on your kind like it does on human souls and hollows._ The words the other hollow had said to Kazuo rang in his ears. _*and hollows*_

_Oh shi--_ Kazuo flung himself away from the cowering hollow just as it exploded. The concussion of the blast buffeted him, causing the shinigami to bounced across the landscape and into a tree. _Wait..._ Kazuo's eyes followed the trunk of the tree upwards, into a lurking form. Not a tree at all.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 1, 2009)

Marco took a deep breath before finally reaching the meeting point. He kept silent and looked at the other four shinigami students and thought _Captain aint here? Nor a vice-captain... Maybe they got held up with something. Theirs not much compertition, maybe it's because most of us passed the final phase quite sometime ago and most students are already in Gotei's._

He looked at to the skys watching the white flufy object drifting across the endless sea of air. He hoped that the captain would show up eventully or he might lose too much of his stranght to the Kidou spell he casted earlier. 
_It doesn't seem like where going to be fighting any captured Hollows. Their isn't one of those pits in sight. Probly going to be the same as the rumours, impress the captain while fighting one of the higher ranking members of the Gotei. Hopefully not Rukia..._


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2009)

Neku sees the claw like hand coming towards him. His muscles twitch, his body jumps back without him even thinking. Isac raises his shield and tries to defend himself but the shield begins to crack. He can only hold on and hope that it doesn't break. Josef jumps into the air and let's a micro arrow fly, It wont be enough to stop the Adjuuca but it can slow him down, he hoped. Ssob noted the claw coming towards him.

Once more, he's the target. "ARA!" He shrunk even smaller and flipped back into the air. "YOU'LL NEVER HIT THE GREAT SSOB B.UGGY!!!" He cheers, Before being stepped on by a gilian. "Ah. So an idiot in life is an idiot in death." One of the Joutei comments. "I'M NOT AN IDIOT!!!!!!" Ssob's size explodes back to normal, sending the gilian flying backwards onto the ground. "THAT'S IT DAMN IT!" a female voice shouts.

BOOM! Melisa lands on the ground in hollow form. "You, give me a drink." She demands from Isac. "Ah! Bu-""JUST DO IT!" He nods and tosses her his soda pin. she pops it and chugs everything in one swoop. "NOW!" she throws the pin at his head. "WHO THE HELL KEEPS BRINING IN ALL THESE DAMN HOLLOW!?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 1, 2009)

With Maxi

This was becoming beyond annoying, that Adjuucha's shrinking ability was giving Maxi trouble.Though something far more interesting showed up, a female Human that, like that other Human, had the presence of a Hollow and eventually transformed in a full Hollow.Maxi was about to go after her now, thinking the Adjuucha could be dealt with later.He constantly kept switching targets but then again the strongest interested him and currently that was this woman.

But then something happened that caught the attention of all the combatants.About ten or so Humans appeared, they were standing high up in the air and the way the pattern they were in resembled a pentacle.A second later they revealed, if one hadn't recognized the clothing already, that they were Quincy and a great number of different weapons were drawn or created.
Bows of all shapes and sizes were created and some even used other weaponry like a red haired man that created out a large revolver.

The next instance flashes in all different kinds of color rained down, Hollows of all shapes and sizes were instantly obliterated and those lucky or strong enough to survive quickly started retreating.So did Maxi, the heavily damaged Clown allowed his High Speed Regeneration fix him up as he snapped his fingers and tore a portal back to his world.Other portals appeared high in the sky and many other Hollows were caught in a Negacion, effectively shielding them from the assault.

When things started to quiet down the Quincies disappeared, though a few of them reappeared on the ground next to certain individuals. One of those was Klaud, the Nine boy placed the palms of his hands together and bowed upon greeting the red haired General standing in front of him."Meister Marian."A pistol whip later, Klaud was lying on the ground and clutching a large lump on his head."You disgrace me, my pupil is not even capable of forming a Solid bow....."The gun dispersed and the pentacle in the center was pocketed, revealing that this man's skill was so great that he could manipulate the shape of his Superior Bow.

Klaud on the other hand knew that his mentor had only been using a fraction of his power, the energy field had not even been generated."Yeah, it's good to see you too....."


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2009)

As the clown hollow, was transported away, Kagato felt all of his energy leave him and he was ready to pass out. He couldn't catch the reishi around his feet and fell out of the sky. But before he hit the floor he was caught by someone.

Kagato looked up and standing there holding him was his father, Kagohei. "Fa..father."

"Its ok Kagato, they are gone, everyone is safe." 

Kagohei helped Kagato stand up right. "Kagato, I saw what you were doing a little while before we intervened, you took on an Adjuccha's while in great pain, you have mastered forming bow, and hirenkyaku. I don't know what you have been doing here, but I am proud of you and your growth." Kagohei said with a smile. 

This was the first time, Kagohei had ever told his son that he was proud of him, and it struck a nerve in Kagoto heart, that made him vow never to disappoint his father. And then he passed out, from the pain and the strain.

----------------

When the quincies arrived, the Gillian composed of Loch and others decided to get the fuck out of the area. And luckily they were caught in a beam of light, that they really didn't understand but it stopped the attacks from harming them so it was ok.


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Mar 1, 2009)

Zoi happened to be walking around and he noticed an older man, who he expected to be Kagohei  holding a younger one,. "Hello,Kagohei and I expect he is your Kin (child for those you don't know the term) I would like to make a partnership ,if you will, I am zoi mikaru, a fellow quincy, I would like your help in creating peace between all quincy and shinigami, and destroying all hollows," Zoi said "would you or your son would be interested?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 1, 2009)

"Selia Selia, I've got interest on those items you know."

Selia was pressed hard up against the wall, breathing heavily as the Shop Owner stood casually in front of her. Alan had gone to rejoice at the arrival of the Order, leaving his sister alone. But not for long.

He crossed the room in an instant, grabbing Selia's hand and wrenching it upwards.

"Ah," he studied the ring, "As beautiful as your mother. I should have foreseen things would turn out this way."

"What do you know?" Selia growled, struggling to free her hand.

"More than you," he laughed, "and for now, that's enough."

Selia felt his presence vanish before she even realised his grip had released her. Alone once more, she breathed out a heavy breath of fear. One of the few things that terrified her was that man. She feared for the next time he would come before her.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2009)

Ssob had vanished into the folds of space. But not before poking his head out. "NO ONE CAN STOP THE AWESOMENESS OF SSOB B.UGGY!!!!!!" He shouts, before an arrow zips past his head and he vanishes again. "B.uggy?" Neku and Isac blink. "Wait.." Neku blinks. "Ssob..." Isac adds. "Is boss backwards." They both rub their chins in thought. "HE MUST BE A FANBOY!!!!" The two boys shout. "No... That's... That's not it at all." Xan blinks. 

"Oh? The quincy order?" Melisa smirked. "The hell are these guys doing here, we had everything undercontrol!" She cheers, taking a proud stance. "Never minding the fact that Isac and Neku were doing better then the rest of the you!" She growls. "OI! WE CAN'T HELP THAT THEY SURPASSED US!!!" Mitchal shouts. "WORK HARDER!" Melisa barks. "YES MA'AM!" they all salute and rush back inside. "Now then, once i speak with these quincy i expect to see you in my room." She points at Neku.

"Ah.. Ok." Neku nods. "What about me?" Isac points to himself. "I don't care. go off and... i dunno.. clean something." She blinks before walking off. "THAT'S NOT FARE!" Isac shouts. "Dude, Your not awesome like me." Neku blows on his nails and rubs them on his shirt. signifying his awesomeness. "You have quite the ego...." Isac blinks.

With Ssob-

He lets out a sigh and rips into hueco mundo. "I've returned." He comments. But no ones' there."Ara..?" He looks around, There seems to be two massive white stones. "Hmm... Where are they..." He rubs the back of his head. As he does so, the world feels like its spinning. He's tired and can't quite control which way his body is moving. "Ara... I... I feel tired..." His red spirit begins to flow around his body, solidifying into white bands and wrapping him up. "Maybe... just a nap...."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 1, 2009)

With Potemkin

One of the beams of light struck Potemkin across the side, tearing a chunk out of his flesh. The pain was numbing, and it was all Potemkin could to do keep his large body from toppling to the ground. Whatever this was that had arrived, it had ended the battle. Hollows all around were being obliterated. At this rate, the entirety of the hollows would be dead in moments, even the strong ones that had arrived.

A series of beams of light rained down from the sky, covering a number of hollows in their glow and protecting them from the assault. Allies giving aid to the hollows here? They were indeed lucky to be saved, Potemkin though to himself. 

Only when he saw the ground shrinking away from him did he realize that he was caught in one as well. He did not understand why he was taken in as well, but accepted his lucky fate, allowing himself to be taken through the rip in space.

When he arrived at the dark desert world, Potemkin began to feel the exhaustion overwhelm him. He must have been highly damaged by that strike. He tried to contort his body to allow him to inspect the wound, but a wail of pain caught his attention. Another Gillian, similarly wounded, lay on the ground. Somewhat achingly, Potemkin brought himself to stand over the hollow. It was so pitiable in its state. 


Moments later, his feast completed, Potemkin began to feel some of his strength regaining. His wound still stung, and he felt a tiredness, but something else overwhelmed them. An odd feeling, one that Potemkin could not describe nor identify. 

Potemkin continued on through Hueco Mundo, hoping to find other hollows, perhaps ones who would have answers to the changes Potemkin had gone through, or at least flesh to feast upon.

---

With Kazuo

Kazuo jumped back to his feet, feeling wide awake (and scared half to death) despite the searing pain in his ribs. _I'mdeadI'mdeadI'mdeadI'm...oh. Not dead yet._ The hollow that had been lurking above him was indeed the pincer hollow, but it seemed to have no intention of quickly finishing Kazuo off.

"It seems you've figured it out, haven't you?" The hollow's voice was a raspy whisper, an unwelcome guest in Kazuo's ears. "You're cleverer than I took you for, you know that? Yes, my ability makes things explode. I just stick _these_ things," the pincers clacked together again. "into something, and I can make them go boom. Your kind don't seem to take the process so well, though. Would you like to see what happens?"

The hollow made another thrust towards Kazuo, pincers aimed to strike. Luckily, this was just what Kazuo had hoped for--a carbon copy of the fake strike the hollow had used to scare Kazuo earlier. The shinigami quickly knelt to the ground--easy enough, he felt like falling to the ground anyways--and let the pincers pass over him. But he wasn't finished. Kazuo brought his sword upwards, pushing with all his might up into the hollow's flesh.

A scream of pain reached Kazuo, letting him know that he had indeed struck true. He could feel resistance as he pushed his blade through the flesh, then...nothing? His blade moved quickly forward through the open air before being stopped. Kazuo looked up, entirely confused with what had just happened. He saw his blade, pushed against the edge of hollow flesh, sitting inside the hollow hole. _Oh, that explains--run!_ 

Kazuo was hit from the side by the hollow's claw, slammed into the ground by its force. His chest exploded in pain as it was sandwiched between the rock and hollow. He felt no reprieved as the hollow held him there, clearly done playing by now. "They screamed, you know. So whatever's about to happen to you, it's going to _hurt_."

Unable to move, Kazuo clenched his eyes shut, waiting to feel the two pincers plunge into his two body. A second passed, then a few more, but nothing came. He heard two _thumps_, the sounds of something hitting the ground, then the pressure from the hand was suddenly released. 

Kazuo laboriously pushed himself onto his back, allowing a view of the situation. The pincer hollow was lying on the ground, split cleanly in two at the waist. Above the body stood Asami, looking more serious than Kazuo had ever seen her. She turned towards Kazuo, and the expression dissolved back into her normal grin. "I see you decided to take my advice and stay alive. Well done."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2009)

The sleep is long, So long. How long is the sleep... It's hard to tell. One can't sense the passing of time when cut off from the world. But one can always sense a long period of time. You can't name the exact amount.. But you can feel the seconds growing longer. An endless sensation of time passing without being able to see anything... It makes a second feel like a year...

With Akira-

He took a gulp, He'd never seen an arrancar before. "Don't fear it." Kama speaks in a reassuring voice. "It's only a hollow of greater intelligence." He rubs his chin. "This creature has had quite the past.." He then blinks and walks off. "Uh.." Akira raised his hand. "Don't try to understand him. He just does that." De flicked a booger on to Boss's forehead. "OI!!! GET IT OFF!!!!" the arrancar shouts. "Shut it." Isake yawns.

With Isac-

The group had gone back inside, Isac sighed and sat down on the sidewalk. He was tired. He was worn out, He just wanted to sleep. "That was impressive." Josef sat down next to Isac. "Not really." Isac sighed. "No, The way you used your abilities and tricked the opponents with what attacks you were going to use. It was truly impressive. "But... I.." He was cut off. "Just accept the compliment."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 1, 2009)

-With Kana and Dai-

Kana throws another spear, hitting a giant Gillian right in the mask.  Dai shoots as many arrows as he could at a number of hollows that seemed to be endless.  Just as the Gillian that Kana had killed began to disappear, she noticed something up in the air.
"Hey.  Who are they?"
"Huh?  Quincies?"  He looks up and notices one Quincy in particular.  "Da-"
"Hey, its your Dad."
"Wait.  How did you know thats my-"
Before he could even finish his sentence, the Order began their attack.  A wave of arrows seemed to block them from view.  Hollows everywhere were either dying or fleeing, but only a few managed to escape.  This was true power.  
"Whoa..."  She looked up, wide-eyed and smiling.
Dai facepalms.  "Great, this is the last thing I wanted to happen..."

Just as quickly as they appeared, the Quincies disappeared.  But then suddenly, a few Quincies came back and one came walked up to Dai.  He was dressed in the traditional Quincy garments, but also had some sunglasses and a cigarette in his mouth. 
"Oh no..."
The man stretches he neck forward and lifts his sunglasses up a bit.  "Is that you?"
"Hey d-"
"Hi Mr. Ono!"
"You know I don't like being called that.  Kai is fine."
She rushes up to greet him. 
"It is you, Kana.  Looks like you're still growing too."
"Thanks."  She happily smiles back.
"Wait.  WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE!?"
"Eh?"  He takes off his sunglasses completely.
"Oh.  This is my new friend, Da-"
"Now, I didn't expect to see you here, son."  He smiles and puts Dai in a headlock.  "How've you been, Champ?  We hardly have any time for each other anymore, eh?"
"ARGH!  I CAN'T BREATH!"
"Oops, sorry, I get a little carried away sometimes."  He releases his son from the headlock.
"Wait, so he's your son?"
"Of course.  Can't you see he's inherited my devilish good looks?"  There was a twinkle from his sunglasses when he said that.  "But what I'm interested is how did you two meet."
"  Because you made me join the Kendo Club and she's the captain.  Was this all planned out?"
"Oh yea, I completely forgot that you two were in the same school."
"I guess I was giving you too much credit.  But what I want to know is HOW THE HELL DO YOU TWO KNOW EACH OTHER!?"
"Oh.  That's right.  Kana's mom is friends of your Mom."
"Wait, you're Luna's son!?"
"Well, obviously if he's my Dad."
"MINDBLOWING!"
"Well, now that that's outta the way, I should be leaving."
"Awwww, so soon?"
"Unfortunately.  But alas, that's the life a Quincy General leads."
"GENERAL!?"  She looks at him in awe.
"Oh.  Didn't you know?  Well, I'm not one to brag." He said with a stupid grin on his face.
"Yea right." 
"What was that?"
"Nothing."
"Well, it's good to see that you've shown some interest spiritual activity.  Mom will be happy to hear about that."
"But I was forced to-"
"Farewell SON!"
And in a flash, he was gone.

"-come..... Meh."
He collapses and falls on his back breathing heavily.  
"Today sure was exhausting though."
Kana joins him as well.
"Tell me about it.  I feel stronger already."
"I seem to have gotten stronger as well.  What a drag."  However, even as he said that, he had a slight smile on his face


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 2, 2009)

Rahs, breath held to create absolute silence, slowly spread out his fingertips. The sand beneath him moved to create the pattern of a hand.

"This...is new."

Scarlet and a few other Adjuchas were watching Rahs as well. In the aftermath of Terratail's play fight with Latas, the entire Hierarchy had been more active than before. Terra was curled up near the outcrop Latas sat upon, surrounded by his field of darkness.

In a sudden surge of inspiration, Rahs had began trying to make the sand around him move. To his actual surprise, he had been, moderately, successful.

"That reminds me of what Latas did, with the pillars," Scarlet poked her head under Rahs's shoulder, nuzzling at him, "You've gotten so strong, I'm jealous."

Rahs tapped his fingers on Scarlet's snout, causing her to shake her head from side to side at the contact.

"Here," Rahs brought his hands together and swung his arms up. A pillar of sand exploded upwards before him. Many of the Adjuchas fell back, and a few even eyed Rahs warily.

"Learning so fast," Scarlet crooned, "It's magnificent."

"Rahs."

Nire had approached them silently, standing behind the small group. Rahs looked up, to see the stick insect beckon with one of his long fingers. "Come."

Rahs looked left and right to the others, before following after Nire. He wondered what in the world the Second could want.

Nire led Rahs past Terratail, who groaned slightly in his sleep and rolled over, shaking the entire area, and up to the darkness within which Latas kept himself. Without fear or restrain, Nire stepped through the darkness. When Rahs paused at its edge, Nire's hand came out, grabbed him by the collar and dragged him in.

"What is it?" Rahs demanded, "What do you want?"

"Shhhhh," Nire put a long finger against his mouth, "he's asleep."

Rahs, filled with a curiosity that overwhelmed his worry, consented to follow Nire. He stepped by the Gillian Mask Latas carried, and saw a small bundle of blackness, the Vasto Lorde wrapped in his clothe, rolling about frantically. Before he could step to him, Nire raised a hand, holding him back, indicating to watch.

Muffled sounds emerged from the clothe, and as the struggles continued, it opened up fully.

Latas was tiny. He looked like he might be the same age as a five year old human. His body was covered by the white plating, but it looked flimsy and unimpressive. His mask held no decoration, it was plain. It looked so human it was ridiculous.

"No!" Latas yelled, distraught in his sleep, his arm reaching up to some unseeable sight, "NO!" Rahs, already overwhelmed by the true form of his leader, was startled by the fear, the pain in the young Hollow's voice.

"No, don't go!" Latas's cries intensified, "Come back! Don't leave me! Mother! Mother! Moooooootttttttthhhhhhheeeerrrrrrr!"

Rahs caught a glance at Nire, and what he saw was an expression he could not believe was worn so easily by the always calm Adjuchas. Hatred, the purest of hatred, contorted Nire's frame into a monster, something beyond even Hollow. It was a being of unquenchable anger. Before Latas could go on, plagued by his nightmares, Nire vanished in an instant of High Speed Movement.

Rahs, left alone with the screaming child, quickly vacated the area. He could sense Nire as soon as he exited the darkness, and made his way to the Adjuchas.

"Do you understand now, Rahs?" Nire's features were recomposed, but somehow, now Rahs could see the anger that was always covering the Second of the Hierarchy, the one who had to follow the child as it screamed in vain for its mother.

"That is the great Vasto Lorde. A pathetic child, who screams for its mother. I was like you, lusting for power, desiring the ultimate form of Hollow. And then I saw Latas, the true Latas, and discovered the truth. IT IS A CURSE!" Rahs jumped. Nire never raised his voice. Never.

"It is a horrible curse to evolve, to become more human. Why would I, why would anyone, want weakness such as that? Inconceivable. No Vasto Lorde, no Arrancar, is strong. They are weak, plagued by emotions and foolish dreams. Was that my future as well I asked. No, I defied my destiny to maintain my strength, to stave off weakness. Now do you see, Rahs? Now can you understand? Now will you follow the true path of strength?"

"I will follow the true path of strength," Rahs nodded, "I will become the greatest Hollow in Hueco Mundo, until all those who live under the great moon bow to me. To gain strength, and stand at the top by your own merits, by earning your place with your own gifts. That is what I want. That is why I _will_ evolve."

"Foolishness!" Nire snapped, "You will become weak willed, unable to stand on your own. That is all evolution holds in your future."

"I do not believe that," Rahs stared Nire down. He was still weaker than the stick insect Hollow, but somehow at this moment, he felt like he was truly the strongest of the two. "I will make my own destiny. A destiny of strength. Do not saddle me with your fears and weakness, Nire. You are the one afraid. Afraid of what's really inside of you, that would be released should you evolve. I fear nothing about myself. I know my strength."

Nire stepped forward menacingly, and for a moment, Rahs thought his final battle would begin. But then the Adjuchas vanished, disappearing from sight and sense. Rahs breathed a sigh of relief. He was not yet ready to stand above them all.

The whistling of the sands through Hueco Mundo's depths carried a new sound to Rahs now. A sound that had always been unidentifiable in the past. The pain of a lost child, searching for its mother. It was an emotion he could remember, though its circumstances eluded him. Emotions were no weakness, Rahs repeated, staving off Nire's attempts to convince him otherwise, he would become the strongest. That was the destiny he would create.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 2, 2009)

"Guess who has presents!"

In the aftermath of the Hollow Attack, the entire Joutei, recruits and members, had assembled together. Noting that most of the Quincy had grouped together, Selia stepped up and emptied her bag. A good number of Quincy items, as well as Ginto tubes and other, rarer, gear fell out.

"Courtesy of the Karakura Quincy Branch," Selia smiled. Before she stepped back to let the others at the pile of goods, she noted a sash seemingly covered with specialised Ginto tubes. Since it caught her eye, she decided it was hers. She left the others for the rest of the Quincy to choose from.

~~~

Erin had not realised how many days she had spent in the Great Library of Shinigami. The fact that she was both ridiculously hungry and ridiculously dirty she saw to as soon as she returned to Thirteenth Division. Following that, she packed up her room in to a sensible order, and readied all her possessions. Then she went off to find Captain Neith.

"Good!" Isis was hard at work training Frayzon to further mastery of the Scythe Hado. He was developing quickly, and Isis theorised he would develop his Shikai soon enough.

When she looked up to see Erin watching, she gave Frayzon a temporary break, for which the Seventeenth Seat was eternally grateful to Erin for.

"Ah, so our masterful researcher finally emerges from whatever hole she...well, holed herself up in." Isis crowed, "I hope you've discovered something amazing in the four days since I last saw you."

_Four days!_ Erin had not actually realised it had been quite that long. "Neith-Taichou," Erin was having issues forming the words. How was she supposed to say this? "I have a request."

"Well?" Isis tapped her foot impatiently, "I'm busy training one of our Division. Out with it already."

"I'd..." Erin swallowed hard, "I'd like to request a transfer to Twelfth Division."

Isis stared at Erin blankly. That went on for so long that Erin began to feel like she had actually broken her Captain. Eventually, a meagre "What?" emerged from Isis.

"I feel that," Erin swallowed again, "My development as a Shinigami would be best aided by joining Twelfth Division. I apologise if I've offended you."

Isis continued to stare. "You *do* understand the risks of Twelfth, right?" she began to show signs of disbelief, "You'd end up a lab experiment within a week."

"I think this transfer is for the best," Erin had to state it. She didn't believe it, but she had to do it. She was not giving up that scroll. Not on her life.

Isis, after more blank staring, turned around and yelled at Frayzon to get ready to continue. When Erin tried to say something, Isis looked at her coldly.

"If you've got nothing left to do with my Division, I'd appreciate it if you left," she told Erin, "I've got Shinigami to raise."

Erin, face burning, turned and left rapidly. Isis, filled with resentment towards whatever mistake she had made to lose Erin, took it out by pushing Frayzon to his limits. She would not lose a great Shinigami again. She refused to.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 2, 2009)

"Guess who has presents!"

In the aftermath of the Hollow Attack, the entire Joutei, recruits and members, had assembled together. Noting that most of the Quincy had grouped together, Selia stepped up and emptied her bag. A good number of Quincy items, as well as Ginto tubes and other, rarer, gear fell out.

"Courtesy of the Karakura Quincy Branch," Selia smiled. Before she stepped back to let the others at the pile of goods, she noted a sash seemingly covered with specialised Ginto tubes. Since it caught her eye, she decided it was hers. She left the others for the rest of the Quincy to choose from.

"Presents!?"
Kana quickly sits up and runs over towards the "gifts" that were left behind, rummaging through them as if it were Christmas morning.  Dai slowly gets up and wanders over towards Kana, slightly dazed.
"Ooooo, which ones do you think I should take?"
After a quick evaluation of what was before him, Dai made a conclusion.  "These are for Quincies."
"Eh?"
"Yea, they're more or less completely useless for you regular humans."
"Hmph!"  She angrily crosses her arms and looks over at Dai.  "That's not fair."
"Well, never said it was."
He started slowly rummaging through them as well, until he noticed the tubes scattered.  "Hmmm, Ginto...."
As if she was immediately snapped out of her 'depression', Kana  all of a sudden becomes greatly interested in what Dai had just said.  "Ginto?  What's a Ginto?  Sounds cool!  Can I try!?"
"C-C-Calm down.  You're making a scene.  Anywho, Ginto are these silver tube thingys.  
He picks one up and shows it to Kana who simply "Ooohs" and "Ahhhs".
"What I do is then put in my spiritual energy into these tubes.  And when I'm in a battle or something, I can kinda activate them."
"You seem to know a lot about Quincy stuff."
"Y-Yea... I guess.  My parents kinda just mention these things to me in passing, I honestly don't care about this kinda stuff."
Kana stares at him.  "Yea right."
"Huh?  UMPH!"
BAM!
3 tubes were stuffed into Dai's gut.
"Oi!  What was that f-"
"The lady said it was free, right?  Might as well take them."
He looks down at the tubes given to him, and then back at Kana.
"I guess it can't hurt to take a few."
"Hey, I saw a little glimmer in your eye when you said that.  You're enjoying this, aren't you?"
Dai slightly blushes.  "N-No.  St-Stupid Kana.  It's not like I like doing Quincy stuff or anything."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2009)

Crackle... The white shroud covering Ssob's body begins to crack. small pieces fall to the ground, then larger pieces begin to fall. Soon, The entire shroud falls off of SSob's body. "GUAH!" He lets out a cough. "Ah... Ah..." He looks around. The two stone structures still stand. "Wha..What happened?" His voice had changed!? "WHAT THE HELL!?" Ssob places his hands over his mouth. But, wait... He.. can feel his mout...!? The hollow looks down at his hands. "THEY'RE HUMAN!!!!"

he jumps and cheers, looking down at the rest of himself. "I'M NAKED!!!!" He quickly searches for something to cover himself. Ssob's body is now 6ft, He's toned, not overly muscular. His hair runs down past his neck, It's long and red. His eyes are dark green, his mask has formed two small horns atop his head. His hollow hole now rests in the center of this tongue. "Ah." He found he could use some of the remnants of the cloth that had covered him as clothing. Making a pair of pant's for himself. "I feel nice." Ssob smiiles and sits in the sand.

With Josef-

"Free hm?" He reaches into the pile of quincy items and grabs a watch. "I like this." He comments, placing it around his wrist. He touches a botton on the side, a small map of the curren area appears above it. "Oh?" It 18 glowing yellow dots. "I wonder what this means." He rubs his chin, Noticing the relation between the dots to the humans in the room. "So, perhaps it finds beings with high spiritual pressure?"

With Isac-

They sat not to far away from the rest of the group. "All right, We're done here." Melisa comments as she looked over the humans. "Neku, My room." She walks off. "Sigh." Neku follows behind her. "So.. once more i'm left alone." Isac sits back and looks at his pins. "Maybe i should go through my pins again... to see if i can find any more with a good use..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2009)

"Now, where is that melon...." Mortis mused, scouring the deserts of Huenco Mundo in search for the melon-scented hollow. He had strayed quite far from his original target, the red-furred hollow, but for a chef like Mortis the apetizer always came first. 

"Where are you, melony hollow, I wish only to serve an apetizer to you..." The Melony scent grew stronger and stronger, nearly driving Mortis mad. He finally stops in front of a stone edifice, with the scent at its strongest on top of said edifice.

"Ah, you must be here, melony hollow. I will have fun consu-" 

Spikes bursted from underneath Mortis,striking the hollow at various points of his humanoid body. A pair of Purple Blades burst from underneath Mortis' cloak, connected to his body by bone-like arms. The blades rip apart the spikes embedded in Mortis' body, before the chef hollow floats to the air.

"Dios Mio!" He yelled. Mortis had never really been injured before, often escaping a battle and waiting until his foes were weakened to attack. 

The stone edifice rose from the sands, and turned towards Mortis. A disfigured mask with 8 eyes stared down upon the chef hollow. Spikes grew out of the edifice's body, and were launched at Mortis. The chef hollow slices the spikes before they hit him.

"You're a very big melon. It seems that you'll have to be my main course for now. But first... " From his cloak another bone-like arm comes out, this one having a pancake skewered at its end. "An apetizer is in order."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 2, 2009)

"Hooooh?"

Mayuri slowly walked around Erin, who stood before him, her pack of research at her heels, "This is a surprise."

"Is it?" Erin continued to look forward, refusing to be caught by the terrifying Captain's gaze, "I was under the impression you expected me to follow that scroll."

"Oh, that is not the surprise. The surprise is that you're actually stupid enough to stand before me like this."

Erin forced herself not to move, to stand with her back straight. "I am going to unravel the secrets of that scroll." She said it to convince herself as much as to convince the Captain, "Whatever the risk, I have to follow that path."

Kurotsuchi Mayuri stopped, grabbed Erin's chin and forced her to look at him. Despite how much she feared him already, in her mind she kept the scroll in its central position. She stared back.

"Good."

The 12th Division Captain let Erin go, and turned to leave.

"Go introduce yourself to someone or something, I don't care. You can come and look at the scroll tonight to continue your research. I expect to be the sole receiver of any discoveries, understand?" A blast of Reiatsu warned Erin that she would not get away with sharing anything she uncovered. She nodded meekly.

~~~

A little while later, she was sitting amongst the other 12th division members, introducing herself to them. One of them asked her specialty.

"Investigating the past, present and future of Shinigami based on the links between Shinigami and Hollow," she replied. Many of the Shinigami gave her odd looks, a few in curiosity, a few in resentment to someone with an interest in Hollow.

One of them looked like he wanted to know more.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2009)

In Melisa's room-

"soo..." Neku sat down on a chair. "We're going to invade Soul Society." Melisa states plainly. "invade wha?" Neku blinks. "Soul Society, It's where the souls of the dead go." she comments. "Oh... Then why would we invade it...?" Neku tilts his head. "Becuase the shinigami don't know what they put us through!" She shouts. "THEY JUST SIT AROUND ALL DAY!!!! SITTING ON THEIR POMPUS ASSES!!! THEY DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT HOW WE LIVE!! THEY DON'T CARE IF WE LIVE!!!" 

She screams. "HOLLOWS SWARM THE TOWN LIKE SUPED UP FLIES! THEY GO AND DESTROY SOULS AND DEMOLISH BUILDINGS! THE SHINIGAMI CAN EASILY PREVENT THIS BUT THEY DON'T!" She begins walking around the room in a rant. "IT'S BECAUSE OF THOSE LAZY ASSHOLES MY FAMILY WAS SLAUGHTERED BY HOLLOW!!! BECAUSE OF THEM I WAS FORCED TO LIVE ON THE STREETS!!!!"

Neku just blinked, he wasn't quite sure what to say, by now tears were rolling down melisa's face. "IT'S WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL OF US! THE SHINIGAMI WERE LATE AND WE LOST OUR FAMLIES OUR HOMES! IT'S ALL BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T BOTHER TO INCREASE THE NUMBER OF GAURDS!! HUNDREDS OF SHINIGAMI SIT IN SOUL SOCIETY! THOUSANDS DOING NOTHING BUT WASTING TIME!!! IF THEY HAD JUST STATIONED TWO MORE, TWO MORE SHINIGAMI THEN NONE OF THIS WOULD HAVE HAPPENED!!!"

Neku sighed and stood up. "So why invade soul society." He states. "WE'RE GOING TO TAKE OVER THE KINGS THRONE!!! WE'LL MAKE THE SHINIGAMI WORK HARDER TO PROTECT THE LIVING!" Neku let's out another sigh. "This soul society, They the people who took boss?" He asked. "Fucking duh!!" She growls. "Then i'll go to Soul society, But i'm done with the group. This goal is just too stupid." He begins to walk out the door. "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU KNOW!"

"I watched a hollow eat my mother. swallowed her whole." He comments before leaving the room.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 2, 2009)

A clawed hand twitched slightly, dredging through the sandy wastes of the above world of Hueco Mundo.

"Vale," Alana sighed, flicking her long blonde hair, "There's nothing out here. You're imagining things."

"You just can't feel it," Vale was a little way away, digging a hole through the sand, "But I can. Our brethren are calling to us from here. They wanted me to come here. There is something...something wonderful."

"There's nothing." A lioness Hollow, similar to the being Alana had once been, except that she was a tigress, appeared over the sands, "Vale, let's return to Las Noches. You know they're at each other's throats when you're not around."

"Marilith," Vale stared at her, "You spend all your time in our company. Surely you will become an Arrancar soon?"

"If I could hurry it up I would," Marilith growled, "We'll just have to be patient."

"I've been patient long enough." Vale struck with his hand, tunneling through the earth. His fingers came into contact with something...

Vale stared. He stared in amazement. The entire world had changed. It was...it was paradise. Arrancar everywhere, formed into one legion, brethren in arms. It was the uniting, the reigniting, of his dreams and goals, to see these people returned to the light. Vale had always, from the very beginning, been motivated to bring those around him higher. It was a powerful desire, burned into his soul from his days of life, that carried on through death.

Now, he could make it happen. His fingers tightened around the small ball, and he pulled it from the sand. It responded to him, to his desires. It fed them, and grew stronger.

"Marilith," Vale turned to her, and raised his hand, the round orb clutched in it, "join us."

A moment of silence passed. And then, with a loud shattering noise, Marilith's mask broke into infinitesimal pieces. Her body stretched and contorted, changing shape, until a woman, an Arrancar, slowly stood up from the sandy floor.

Vale raised the orb heavenwards, staring at the eternal moon.

"Our time has come."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 2, 2009)

With Maxi

By the time the Adjuucha had returned back to Hueco Mundo all of his injuries had been taken care of by his High Speed Regeneration.Though as a result was left severely drained afterwards, but for that he had Solaeda.Immediately upon arriving back at the camp he ordered the kangaroo Hollow to use her healing abilities.

He didnt even have to ask, Solaede immediately walked up to him and user her healing flame abilities while Oso sat down next to Maxi."So how was it Maxi-Sama?"The tiny Hollow asked, he gained more then enough nutrition from breathing in the air in Hueco Mundo and so never been to Earth."It wasn't as much of an waste of time as I thought."The Hollow was inspecting his black clawed hands, he felt different.If only slighty but as if that trip to the human world still had been a major step towards becoming an Vastelord.

Almost as if his body was telling him what had changed it give him the urge to do two things, the first would be using Diezluna.An attack that concentrated Reiryoku in his finger tips, there was a certain amount of reiryoku he could concentrate and divide it in number of different ways. Upon coating each of his fingers with the energy the energy blades would be not not much longer then a couple of inches, upon contrating it in a single one it could become about a foot long.

Now though it was different, the raw increase of Reiryoku available to this technique made it damn near impossible for him to shift the energy around and so adjust the power outputs but that didn't matter.Grande Diezluna."He mumbled upon inspecting the ten foot long energy blades coming out from his fingertips.Lazily the Clown waved his hands, releasing the energy blades that slashed trough the sand dune in front of him.

Solaeda stopped her healing treatment and Maxi got up, trying something else out.His cloak had been itching, as if something was trying to crawl to the surface.The white cloak started to morph as Maxi closed his eyes and concentrated.His natural instinct that something was waiting for him, but not outright saying what it exactly was.
Claws, tendrils, all kinds of shapes were formed by the cloak, his  hands high up in the air.Still his eyes tightly shut as he was concentrating hard and then something new was formed.A curved black line was formed, then two more, all randomly scattered across the surface of the cloak."My this is interesting."One of the lines had opened, revealing an electric blue eye.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2009)

After two more Emergency Relief Squads had arrived to transport the infected, Kenji the 5th Seat of the 3rd Division had ordered all his subordinates to fan out and find the source of the infection, in other words the Hollow. They had contained the creature to a narrow section of Rukongai. 

Meanwhile Kenji himself investigates the site of the original attack along with Merrill of the 4th Division. Kazuma and Suzume follow along their superiors dutifully taking notes. Suddenly Kenji turns towards Kazuma, "Shiranui report back to HQ, you're of no use to me anymore," he orders. 

Kazuma shakes his head in protest, "Aw c'mon now boss," he hates calling this lowly scion of a servant family, boss, but he has no choice. The Captain ordered him to follow Kenji's orders to the absolute as a part of his punishment, "I've actually fought these things before....and well to be perfectly honest I did pretty well and meanwhile a seated officer from the 11th got carried away like mincemeat. I can do some good here, just give me a chance sir!" 

Suzume who stands beside Kazuma nods in wordless agreement while Merrill seems to take a measure of amusement in the situation.  

Kenji turns on Kazuma like an old Lion who's territory is being tested by a younger challenger. He's always known that Kazuma has secretly looked down upon him because of his heritage. "You're pushing your luck here Shiranui. You think because you fought some piss poor Hollows in the forest that you're a hot shot now?!" he yells at him, "I DECIDE WHEN YOU'RE READY NOT YOU....*ME*!!" then he advances on Kazuma and jabs his right index finger in his chest repeatedly and sneers at him, "You forget my boy. I know what you did in the Academy....I know your dirty little secrets but just because the Cap has a soft spot for you doesn't mean that *I* do!" 

Suzume looks at Kazuma questioningly and Kenji turns towards her, "Would you like to know what your boyfriend here did?" he asks Suzume. "He's not my boyfriend," replies Suzume and for some reason this statement feels as painful as a dagger to the heart for Kazuma.

Suddenly Merrill places her hand in front of Kenji and smirks at him, "Same old Kenji-san. Even after 500 years of this you still haven't calmed down. Still haven't learned to stop and smell the roses huh?" 

"Mind your own business Merrill. This is 3rd Division matter!" Kenji snarls at her. She chuckles at Kenji, "Listen Kenji-san, how you discipline your subordinates is your business but we need all the experienced Shinigami out there that we can spare and these two could be valuable assets and meanwhile you and I should be out there looking for this thing and not arguing like children," she replies in a reasonable tone. 

Kenji stares daggers at her for several wordless seconds, then he seems to come to a decision, "Heh....you're lucky we go back Merrill," and he points at Kazuma without even looking at him, "Go and patrol the Western Quadrant. If you encounter the creature then do not confront it. Send off a flare immediately!!" he orders. Merrill looks at Suzume, "Accompany him and provide medical support where its needed," she orders her. 

Both Suzume and Kazuma nod and they speed away. After some minutes she turns towards Kazuma with a quizzical expression, "What did he mean by your academy secret?" she asks him. Kazuma stares straight ahead and hikes up his shades over his nose, "It's nothing. I cheated on a final," he replies. This is technically true, he had cheated on his last Kido test in the Academy but he avoids the part about killing Suzume's boyfriend.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2009)

Selia had forced Alan to sit down, a set of six Ginto tubes around each, in meditation. It was a method she had developed, and was hoping that Alan, now in a calmer state, would be more receptive to it.

A string of her own Reiryoku emerged from her body, and dipped into the first Ginto Tube. As purer Reishi, it emerged and continued on to the second Ginto. This process continued until it left the sixth and final Ginto and reentered Selia's body, purifying and refreshing herself spiritual. Alan worked on the same method as well, and while less successful, he too appeared to grow more spiritually stable.

She invited some of the other Quincy to try this meditation as well.

~~~

Rahs and Scarlet hunted alongside Terratail's offpourings now. While Rahs was resentful towards them, and the damage they had done in the past, Scarlet was immediately appreciative. With them, stronger game than she could take down alone were felled, and they demanded no feeding themselves.

Rahs had to admit to their usefulness when pressed, and the gorilla and raptor Adjuchas continued their hunt. For strength. For evolution. For dominance.


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2009)

Nagi was sitting alone, as the others were still weary of his looks, but he noticed that his body had changed alittle as well as his personality. His skin was no longer pale and clammy, and his hair had lost its green tint. But he still had ridiculously sharp teeth and hardened black nails. But in time they would accept him as there was far more fucked up people around.

A girl, one he had not seen before was sitting down talking to other members of their squad. She had to be new or back from a very long mission but odds were she was new. And then she said something interesting that Nagi only caught a bit of. Past, present and future, shinigami and hollow. Nagi turned his head to look at her once more, his eye red and with a slight glow, looking at this woman, he wanted to see what she knew, if anything at all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2009)

When most of the Shinigami had returned to their usual haunts, satisfied with Erin's introduction, she moved over to another table, one at which sat a single male Shinigami. He had a dangerous look to him, but after being in front of Mayuri like that, Erin was still comparing everyone to him, and being relieved when no one could compare.

"Hey," she introduced herself, "I'm Erin, just transferred to 12th."

Erin placed her elbows on the table, interlocking her hands so she could rest her chin on her fists. "I caught a look from you that said you were interested in what I'm studying. Most Shinigami are fed up with me because they all believe it'll end in Hollowization experiments. So what's got your interest?"


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2009)

Nagi looks up at the woman speaking to him he really wasn't in the mood for nice chit chat, but he decided he would humour her. But first he had to think of a way to get the necessary info he wanted from here without revealing much about himself.

"Well I wanna know about hollow shinigami hybrids, not hollowfication but natural ones, they are of interest to me." Nagi turned the page of his book, 'Water type Zanpaktous through the ages." And then without looking up still reading he spoke again, "If you can't provide me with such info then there is no use speaking to you."

Nagi was still quite busy learning the ins and outs of his shikai and had decided to look up other zanpaktou's like his, on the table next to him was 'Spear and lance type zanpaktous through the ages.' he would start to read that when he was finished with this.

------------------------
Using this the distraction of the current events Kagato managed to get back home without Melisa stopping him. He had only been gone a few days and to be honest the Joutei were full of shit, they didn't train him at all. But having to know they would be invading soul society soon, and wanting to practice his newly developed quincy abilities with experienced quincies he had decided to train with the order before going back to the Joutei. He didn't know why he was going back, but he sensed that Melisa must of had a good reason and he had already given his word that he would do this for them. 

Kagohei walked into Kagato's bedroom. "Son how do you feel." 
"My ribs are feeling abit better, and despite feeling like shit I feel much better than before, I guess thats the perks of having a doctor for a father."
"Very well, rest up your mother will bring dinner up soon."

"Wait!"

Kagohei turned around. "Yes, what is it?"

"I want you to train me." Kagato thought there was no better man than his own father to train him, and not because of his status, but because he looked up to his father regardless.

"What? You have no idea how happy this makes me, but why? Your still injured."

"All my life, I have had no motivation, no drive, now I finally want to be something and help my friends. Training under distress will help me to become a stronger man, a better man."

A smile crept across Kagohei's face, "Very well, I feel now is the time I give this to you." Kagohei walked out of the room and returned minutes later, with a white lacquered box and handed it to Kags. Kagato slowly opened it, and inside was a uniform of pristine whiteness, almost like a suit but yet somewhat regal as well as an old ginto tube, made more crudely but still a ginto tube placed next to it.
"The Nisshin families holy garments, sewn from spiritually enriched fibres and blessed beneath the gods, it is now time for you to have it son. It will purify and protect your body and your soul, and you will need it."
Tears welled up in Kagato's eyes but he quickly wiped it away, and hugged his father, the pain in his ribs forgotten about for that time period.

"Ok son, shall we begin our training."

Kagato nodded.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2009)

With Klaud

"I'm beat."Klaud, who was still on the ground, mumbled."So if a free meal included in my staying at the Joutei plaza?"Afther this all he wanted was a nice warm meal and something that could pass as a bed.The exhausted Quincy tried to get up from the floor, he had been smacked in that position by his mentor a moment before but General Cross Marian had no intention of letting his disciple do that.

"You're going to train, I already see what your problem is."He grabbed Klaud by one of the ankles."You've gotten lazy without me to look after your training, but don't worry."An evil aura started to emanate from the red headed Quincy."I'll whip you back into shape."After a Hirenkyaku both of them we're gone, Klaud traveling in a rather uncomfortable way with speeds his own Hirenkyaku couldn't reach.

He was taken all the way out of town, to a forest, where he was told."You'll have to survive on your own here."A silver tube was taken from one of Cross' pockets."Golem 'Timcanpi' aufstieg"The spell was activated and took form of one of Cross' stronger golems.This one was a gold and winged, spherical body with a cross functioning as a face.


Though immediately upon spotting Klaud, a horizontal  line appeared in the middle of the cross and then opened revealing a mouth lined with sharp teeth.
"Not this again......"He sweatdropped and with a Hirenkyaku he stepped back, midflight forming his bow and firing arrows at the golem, though the small and nimble thing had no trouble evading those.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 3, 2009)

Marco looked to the vice-captain and captain of the 13th division the thought _Yep, Rukia's with the captain as always so likly end up with the same test as rumours said._
He kept silent and stoud up stright woundering if the test really would be the same or if their would be some variation or possibly something entirely different. However since vice-captain Rukia accomponyed her it seemed highly likly she would do the same test are rumoured. He awaited her to say something or do something. The silence was beginning to get to him plus the added fact his future leader's where just infront of him made him feel uneasy. First impressions where everything!


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

After Neku left the room, Melisa picked up her phone. "Contact that lazy good for nothing Kento and get him to open the gate. We're leaving in four days." She hangs up and goes to lay down on her bed. "Just wait till i sit on the throne of spirit king." She grabs her pillow and passes out.

With Ssob-

"Ara~" He stretched to the side, "Ara~" He jumps to the right. "I feel suppppeeerr!" He cheers. While he jumps around happy, he doesn't notice the two stone structures begin to crack. BOOM!! They explode, "Hm~ That feels nice~" a voice speaks out, Ssob can see a black shadow stretching inside the smoke cloud. "HAHA! WE'VE DONE IT!!!" The other voice cheers.  When the smoke clears, Ssob sees two females, standing infront of him. without clothing on.

PSHHHHH!!! blood rockets out the newly formed arrancars nose. Minutes later the two women have clothed themselves. Kou's hair is wild, orange and red. Her eyes a similar color. The mask forms two small wing like hairpins. "You ok Ssob?" Her blade rests at her hip, It's orange and yellow with a fire like guard. "Ah.. Yes..." Ereki's Hair is long and green. Her eyes a deep sea blue. Her blade rests on her back, it resembles a guitar.

Ssob's blade lays on the ground behind him. It's red, Bright red, The blade is red, the handle is red, the sheathe is red. The Guard resembles a pentagram.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2009)

With Dio

After Fatty had patched him, his shoulder had been stabbed by that one odd Hollow that later became huge,  Dio headed back to the Joutei building.Everyone else was probably going to take it easy but Dio had no intention of doing so.He headed straight back up the floor he had been using all this time to train.By now the the football player had no problem at all walking up and down these stairs.

Another training session, involving him jumping and running around all the while his spheres were constantly switched. They were spinning, blasting and cutting everything inside the room until he finally couldn't last any longer.Exhausted he was lying on the floor, the clear sphere next had been dropped as well and eventually slowly rolled towards the Superbowl ring.With a distinct humming sound it shrank back to it's diamond form and then settled in the ring again.

For the next few hours he had been lying there, his thoughts on the battle before.The reason why he was working so hard was because he was still the weakest here.If it hadn't been for Klaud......Yeah, that was for certain. If it hadn't been for Klaud then Dio wouldn't be alive anymore.

First issue was his obvious lack of strength, compared to the rest he was one of the weaker ones.Other then that he was much too slow.It had became more then obvious that without being able to teleport like those Quincies could do that you were a goner.Especially if you lacked the strength to take down those things by yourself.

He had gotten physically stronger, the fact that he could make jumps down of incredible heights proved that, without getting injured of course but now he needed to master the Sol sphere and some way of  faster movement.It seemed as if he had gotten a better control over his power. Or at least a better understanding of it as he could sense fractions of his power in specific diamond.

Over time he had learned that each diamond always turned into the same sphere, so far he could feel the presence of the Sol, Terra and Luna sphere but there were two others now. As if each diamond was pulsating with it's own power signature, a heartbeat of energy.And he was certain of it, there were two more now.Making a total of 5 out of 7 seven diamonds.

He closed his eyes and attempted to get them out, completely focusing one getting either of the two out and he could feel the energy signatures growing stronger but was in for an surprise as he opened his eyes.Not one but two spheres were floating in front of his head.One had a symbol in he didn't recognize, it was a helix, and the other was a star.

"This is a first...."Never before had he been able to use multiple spheres at a time."Time to try these babies out."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

Neku sat quietly on his bed, Inside his mind his thoughts were blazing about. The sensation he felt in battle, He wanted to go wild, he wanted to let himself completely be engulfed in his power. Was it because his powers were that of a hollows? Being around so many, all at once.. He couldn't help but feel his abilities were trying to call out to them... "I'M ONE OF YOU!" Yeah. That's the feeling.. 

"wake up damn it." He says quietly, His right hand transforms. Neku returns it back to normal, he focuses on his right hand again, "wake up damn it." Once more it transforms. He continues this for a few hours, looking at a part and focusing on it, then calling out wake up damn it. seven out of ten times, The limb he wants to trandform does so. It's become less random, Far less random. Neku could use this, The less random awakenings. 

Isac however, Sits alone somewhere else. He look through his pins, Three 
more give off that familiar hum. One has a tiger on it, One has a cracked piece of land, the last one has a glowing present. "Wonder what they are." Isac rubs his chin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi looks up at the woman speaking to him he really wasn't in the mood for nice chit chat, but he decided he would humour her. But first he had to think of a way to get the necessary info he wanted from here without revealing much about himself.
> 
> "Well I wanna know about hollow shinigami hybrids, not hollowfication but natural ones, they are of interest to me." Nagi turned the page of his book, 'Water type Zanpaktous through the ages." And then without looking up still reading he spoke again, "If you can't provide me with such info then there is no use speaking to you."
> 
> Nagi was still quite busy learning the ins and outs of his shikai and had decided to look up other zanpaktou's like his, on the table next to him was 'Spear and lance type zanpaktous through the ages.' he would start to read that when he was finished with this.



"Natural hybrids?" Erin thought for a moment. "Well, Arrancar are the first to come to mind. Hollow who bring up their humanity can more easily remove their mask. Then there's Vizard - a natural occurance of that means you turn into a Hollow and Shinigami at the same time, with the Shinigami powers becoming dominant..."

Erin continued to think, "To become a Hollow and Shinigami at the same time is no mean feat, though. It's obvious hybridization is a lot easier for Hollow than Shinigami, and a lot more controllable. Probably why most Shinigami revile it. The spirit would have to be incredibly strong to maintain a corroding body long enough to develop Shinigami powers. I mean, the only other way I can think of a natural mix developing is a messed up soul burial, and the proportions of that would be way out."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

With Ssob-

he picks up his blade and wipes his nose. "Now then, Onto... the..." He blinks, Distracted by Kou's chest. "Hey! her eyes are up there!" Ereki shouts. Her mask resembles a large musical note on her right cheek. "Ah! right!" He shakes his head. "Uhmu.. I think we should go to the human world." He nods. "There's a guy there who has my brothers spirit on him.. which means he's been in contact with him, So i can find him if i find the guy!" He nods, proud.

"that makes no sense." Ereki blinks. "You'll get to beat up the people who took my brother." Ssob blinks. "COOL!!!" the two girls cheer. "Ok..." Ssob sweatdrops and begins to walk off. "Ah, Don't we need to rip a hole into the human world in order to find him." Kou suggests. "RIGHT!" Ssob cheers.

With Akira-

"Ah.." He puts a few old ramen cups into a trashbag. "So, Hows the fourth division treating you?" Kama asks. "It's... Well... ok..." Akira doesn't want to say too much. He's afraid that Unohana will find out and scold him. "Hmm." Kama rubs his chin. "You have quite the sword for someone in the healing division." De comments. "What's yer best stat?" Akira rub the back of his head. "uhm.. I.. I'm not sure. Maybe kiddou?" 

FWAM! The bag Akira is holding is cut off, spilling over the ground. "You gotta have the Zanjutsu skills if you want to be apart of our division!" Isake growls. "De, He is simply here to clean. Please refrain from unnecacary recruiting." Kama sighs. "Do you know anything about Aizen!?" De shouted, Akira simply nodded. "THEN HE'S JOINING!!" De cheers and throws an arm around Akira.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2009)

With Dio

He got the basics of the Nerofossa and had a basic understanding of the other that he named Stella, which was Itialian for Star.Now he was looking for someone, anyone for that matter. Someone to spar with, he needed to get a hell of lot stronger and fast.The solution for his speed problem was handed to him by his power, but he had to do the rest on his own.

Most of the people were resting, eating even but in one room he found the pin boy."You're not too tired right, safety pin guy?"Dio flashed his ring."I want to test out a few new abilities in a sparring match, so if you and those gay assed pins of yours are up to the challenge."For certainty Dio started pissing him off, last time he did that it got him an aggressive response from Isac and that was exactly Dio was looking for.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

You're not too tired right, safety pin guy?"Dio flashed his ring."I want to test out a few new abilities in a sparring match, so if you and those gay assed pins of yours are up to the challenge." Isac gripped the tiger pin tightly in his left hand. "Why not." A bright light began to break out of Isac's hand. He could feel the pin beating, Resembling the same rythem of a heart. He quickly tosses the pin into the air, Then throws a right punch, sending a blast of energy forward.

With Neku-

BOOOM!!!! A pillar of fire erupts out the side of the building. "C..Crap!!!" Neku looks around nervously, trying to find something to cover up the hole. "Ah? What happened here?" Brikan floats in the air, Standing atop fifteen open palms. "Uhh.... The... Internet... exploded...?" Neku rubs the back of his head. "AH!? THE INTERNET EXPLODED!? I KNEW IT WOULD HAPPEN ONE DAY!!!!" Brikan shouts before rushing off to Melisa room. "He... He's really bad with technology..."


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2009)

Nagi listens as she talks, Vizard and Arrancars, he knew all about those they were mentioned for a little bit in the academy plus now he had access to all that kinda of research and records.

"Yes by natural, I mean sliding neither from one side to the other, but starting off as a hybrid no side dominant over the other, has that happened, is it possible, will it be possible. Past, present and future of shinigami hollow relationships, this is something that I think is crucial."

Nagi continued to read his book, he was finished with the first one and was reading the second. "Oh so Madarame-taichou has a tri-spear shikai, interesting." Most people had never seen a captain release their zanpaktou, there was no need to. Nagi was being quite rude, he wasn't even really making eye contact and the lower half of his face hidden behind the book.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2009)

"But..." Erin dragged the word on, making it sound like there was something important she had, something she thought special, "There's a special something to hybrids I've been wondering."

She let the pause go unnaturally long, baiting at the curiosity of the man. "When a soul becomes a Shinigami, their power awakens and a Zanpaktou spirit takes form within them. Until they die, that spirit will remain awake. So tell me, what do you believe would happen if a Shinigami were to completely become a Hollow? Their Zanpaktou would still live on as a part of them. And if that Hollow were then to evolve and become an Arrancar, what would happen still? A being neither Shinigami nor Hollow would emerge. Perhaps it would be the amalgamation of all possible spiritual forms. I wonder how powerful it would be..."

Erin smiled, then grimaced and put a hand to her head in pain. "But my sword wouldn't tolerate that," she laughed, "he says he'd kill me before he lets me try it. No matter, it's best to have someone unwavering like him to keep me on track, don't you think?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2009)

With Dio

"Why not." A bright light began to break out of Isac's hand. He could feel the pin beating, Resembling the same rythem of a heart. He quickly tosses the pin into the air, Then throws a right punch, sending a blast of energy forward.

Dio called out "Nerofossa, Rondine!"And"Stella, Sparare!"Two spheres manifested and Dio used the Nerofossa's ability to defend himself.As the blast of energy sailed towards him he stretched out his hand in front of his palm a portal was created.The sphere floating in the air next to him opened another portal at the same time and as the attack passed trough the first portal it sailed out of the second one.Flying harmlessly away in a different direction.

Next was the Stella sphere, it charged up with a red energy and like a shooting star it shot towards Isac.


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2009)

"Unwavering, hmph if that is what your zanpaktou is like all the power to you. But if one were to become a hollow completely, their spirit would disappear and then if the arrancarised their spirit would still be void as arrancar have no zanpaktou spirit, although as the zanpaktou spirit is part of the person, they would always be there sub-consciously. Well at least that is what I can gather based on the research and my own knowledge."

Nagi began to think about the natural hybrids. 
"Even if they had all spiritual forms, who is to say that they can use each fully, there is far too much speculation to decide on any one theory for this."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2009)

Kazuma and Suzume patrol through an empty section of Rukongai, going from house to house sweeping each of them one by one. The entire neighborhood seems to be devoid of the tell tale signs of activity or life, which is unusual since even in a slum such as this one there should still be plenty of hustling and bustling. 

"I don't like this one bit," Suzume mutters. She stretches out her awareness in a bubble and stretches it as far out as she can but she can't detect the signs of the Hollow that they are looking for but even more troubling she can't feel the presence of any human souls. 

"It's like everyone just disappeared," Kazuma replies."Or ran from something," Suzume adds, "We should report this."

"No I can handle this just fine," Kazuma replies and he puts the emphasis on I, "I'll prove Kenji wrong for sure." then he marches towards the front door of a dilapidated one room shack.

Suzume rolls her eyes at Kazuma's stubborness, when he gets like this he seems like a different person, "We're a team Kazuma, remember that," she tells him, "We need to...." *BLAM!! * Kazuma totally ignores her and kicks the front door in. He draws his Zanpakuto and looks inside the dimly lit interior and carefully enters the shack. 

"WILL YOU WAIT FOR ME!" Suzume yells at him in annoyance and she strides towards the front door. Suddenly Kazuma exits and chuckles at her, "It's just a dingy little room, nothing but dust and roaches," he tells her. As he walks towards Suzume suddenly two yellow eyes open on the wall behind him and blink, then they focus on Kazuma. 

"BEHIND YOU!!" Suzume yells, she runs towards Kazuma and tries to pull him back. The creature moves lightning quick however, so quick that she can't even see its full form and it seems to change color as it melts off the wall. _It's like a chameleon!!_ thinks Suzume with horror. Kazuma spins around with his katana but before he can even face the creature it grabs him and then bites down on his neck with tremendous force. He falls to his knees and blood sprays out of his neck. 

The hollow quickly let's go of Kazuma and stares at Suzume, and she swears for a second that it winks at her before it speeds away down the street in a burst of incredible movement.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

Next was the Stella sphere, it charged up with a red energy and like a shooting star it shot towards Isac. Isac blocks with his shield, then rushes forward, He pulls his fist back, preparing for the next attack. Rather then a punch, he slash's downward with his sword, Dio jumps back, Isac follows, jumping back into the air then swiping his hand like a cat and unleashing four blades of energy towards dio. 

With Kento-

"Ah, It's good to be ho-" Riiing. Riiing. The phone interrupts his thought. "I really shouldn't answer... i got in trouble with soul society for hiding an arrancar... I really don't want to have to answer a call only for it to be an shinigami. "Hello?" He reluctantly answers. "Prepare the gate." The other line hangs up. "Oh?" Kento blinks. "I guess that means they're ready.." He rubs the back of his head and goes into his storage room down into the training room.

Kento twirls his blade around in a circle. "Now then, Starting the process."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2009)

The Stella Sfera was deflected, it flew back with great difficulty.Though it traveled at impressive speeds it had little turning capability and even now the sphere with an red energy trail bounced against walls, the floor and ceiling.It seemed almost as if his stronger, or at least more destructive, spheres were much more difficult to control.This one was as untamed as the Sol sphere, brimming with so much power that it far beyond Dio's mastery.

Isac scratched the air, four energy blades were unleashed.No way that the portal of his big enough to teleport those away.He ordered the Nerofossia to move away from him while she squatted and slapped the ground as he did so.The portals manifested once again, it swallowed Dio up as it was generated right under him.Making himself as small as possible he fitted trough and by the time two energy blades came by they slashed the air that had been preoccupied by Dio a few seconds before.

As the Stelle Sfera had just managed to make a 180 and went in for another strike, Dio fell out of the portal made by his sphere.Several feet away from where he had been standing before.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

As the Stelle Sfera had just managed to make a 180 and went in for another strike, Dio fell out of the portal made by his sphere.Several feet away from where he had been standing before. Isac crouched towards the ground, the Stelle flies past his head. He had no intention of taking these attacks. His only goal was shutting that arrogant assholes mouth. He feels the tiger pin calling to him. Isac takes a tigers crouching position. He grips the pin in his left hand before letting his spirit flow into it and throwing it towards Dio.

As he throws the pin, he feels the sphere from before coming back towards him. Isac jumps to the side, Fires a power shot at the orb, switches hands and swipes his had once again, The tiger pin seems to explode into an orange fire, Beofre taking the form of a lion cub. "RWAR!" the cat growls, the four blades follow behind it and the power shot heding towards Dio's orb. Isac had never pulled off a combo like this before, he wasn't sure how it would work. Or how he would feel after it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2009)

With his sphere now so close to him there was no way he could teleport away and so tried something else, combination of both portals.He he did was order the sphere protect the lower part of his body by forming one portal there and formed another by holding his hand in front of his chest which created a portal protecting his upperbody.

Most of the attacks passed trough the portals, canceling them out as they crashed into the part of the attack that went trough the other portal.Though since the portals weren't big enough to cover Dio entirely a big portion of Isac's energy blast hit him in the stomach.He was knocked backwards, groaning but his Superhuman Durability protected him from serious lasting damage.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

"huff... Huff..." Isac's vision blurred, He's worn out, today he's used up so much energy. He can't go on past one last attack. Hell even if he could get that one attack he would run out of all of his energy. The tiger was his last hope, That strange little creature he summoned.. What the hell does it even do... The beast had vanished into a portal and back out elsewhere. Landing next to Isac, It was only slightly bigger then a full grown house cat. "RWAR!" the tiny creature roared. 

With Neku-

"Damn." He looked at his arm. Then the hole he created. "My flame has gotten pretty damn strong." He laughed, Then realized his room was still on fire... "Ah... I.. .should put that out..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2009)

Serp said:


> "Unwavering, hmph if that is what your zanpaktou is like all the power to you. But if one were to become a hollow completely, their spirit would disappear and then if the arrancarised their spirit would still be void as arrancar have no zanpaktou spirit, although as the zanpaktou spirit is part of the person, they would always be there sub-consciously. Well at least that is what I can gather based on the research and my own knowledge."
> 
> Nagi began to think about the natural hybrids.
> "Even if they had all spiritual forms, who is to say that they can use each fully, there is far too much speculation to decide on any one theory for this."



"Far too much speculation I can agree on, but that just makes it all the more interesting."

Erin got up, nodding to the brusque Shinigami. "Well I can't say for sure whether or not you appreciated listening to me, but don't decide things based on what people tell you. For a Shinigami, a strong desire is the most powerful tool of all."

Erin nodded again, and left. Her Zanpaktou delivered smug noises to her mind, telling her she was being overbearing in her own beliefs. She shrugged him off, deciding that until nightfall, she might as well get some training in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2009)

Kazuma crumples to the ground, blood spurting out the right side of his neck and forming a pool of crimson under him. Suzume totally forgets about chasing the Hollow and alerting her comrades, nothing else matters to her right now except saving Kazuma. 

"Kazuma!" Suzume runs towards him in a flash and cradles his blood soaked head in her lap. She lays him face up and presses the palm of her right hand firmly against the gruesome neck wound. Her hand pulsates with white energy as she focuses all her spiritual energy into the wound, staunching the flow of blood. She attempts to close the wound and jump start his healing. With her free hand she checks his pulse, it's faint and unsteady. 

"KAZUMA!"  she yells at him but his head remains limp in her arms. The sun glints off his black sunglasses which mask his hazel eyes. "STUPID SUNGLASSES!" Suzume shouts and she rips them off with her free hand. Kazuma's eyes remain closed and he shows no sign of alertness. "KAZUMA STAY WITH ME!!!" she shouts at him, her eyes welling up with tears. Suzume slaps him gently with her hand but he still doesn't respond. 

Suddenly she hears a vague humming noise coming from her Zanpakuto
which radiates and echoes through her mind as if its trying to say something but it only comes out as vague static in her mind. "YOU'RE NOT HELPING ME BY SPEAKING GIBBERISH!!!" she screams at her Katana like a lunatic. Within another couple of seconds she has fully closed off his neck wound but she can feel his heart beat dim and suddenly his heart stops beating altogether, then he stops breathing.   

"No, *NO*, *NO!!!*" she yells. Suzume straddles Kazuma and places both her palms flat against his chest, "YOU'RE BETTER THEN THIS!!!!" she screams but its uncertain whether its directed at Kazuma or herself. Suzume closes her eyes and funnels her energy into her palms, converting it to electrical potential and in her mind she goes over the uncounted practice sessions she had with this technique. She blasts an electrical charge into Kazuma's chest and his body spasm upwards. Suzume checks his pulse.....nothing. Again she channels another electrical surge into Kazuma's heart, this time more potent but his heart remains still. Suzume yells with pure frustration as she tries everything technique in her arsenal to revive him. Finally she loses it and starts beating on his chest with her fist in a tear filled rage. 

"Please wake up," Suzume repeats over and over again as she hugs him tightly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

"Hey sis."

Selia looked up at Alan, who was standing by the window, looking into the murky sky, "You've heard by now, haven't you?"

Selia nodded, moving up to the window as well. "The Joutei are invading Soul Society," she murmured, "It's almost like a bad action manga."

"There's no Hollow to be fought there. What's the reason for me joining if we're not going to wipe them out?"

"Weren't you paying attention to the reasons?" Selia punched Alan in the arm, "The whole goal is to make more Shinigami come here and reduce Hollow numbers."

"Oh."

Alan was silent for a longer while. "Hey sis," he began again. "Why are you coming along?"

"We don't exactly have a home to go back to right now," Selia shook her head, "not with the store owner plotting God knows what. Plus...there's something else."

When Alan simply looking at Selia, she sighed and went on. "The Shinigami keep track of Quincy now days. They might...they might be able to tell us where mum and dad are."

"Oh..." Alan watching the dark clouds merging together, "I see, yeah. It's already been about a year since they left."

"Yeah." Selia put her hand against the glass window as the first drops of rain fell, "it's time we found them."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 4, 2009)

-The Ono Residence-

The front door opens and a man with sunglasses, a cigarette walks in.  He wears a white scarf that hangs from his shoulders and black leather jacket.  You can see a Quincy Pentacle dangle from his right wrist.
"Honey, I'm home."
A head pokes out of the kitchen doorway.  Luna stares at him, slightly confused.
"Eh?  Kai?"
"The one and only."  He grins and pushes his sunglasses back up as the lens flares in the sunlight.
"God, I married an idiot."
She gets pushed aside as a little girls runs up toward the man.
"Daddy's home~~~~"
The man picks Mawari and spins her in the air as she giggles.  "Princess, I've missed you so much!"
"Me too Daddy~"
Luna walks up to Kai.  "What the hell do you think you're doing?"
"Eh?  I got a little time off of work, so I decided to come home for a visit."
"That wasn't what I was talking about."  She points at his cigarette.  
"Babe, you know I'm tryin' to quit.  I'll stop for the day after I finis-"
WHAM!
Luna shoves the cigarette into his mouth and shuts his jaw tightly.  "Swallow it."  
Mawari begins laughing.
"Mmmf, mfffff!"
"I don't care.  Swallow it."
With a big gulp, Luna finally releases him from her grip.  "You know I think its a disgusting habit."
"Hey, you thought it was sexy back in high school, remember?"
"Things change.  I don't want my baby to pick up after you.  Hell, Dai is already walking around with that lolipop all the time."
"You do realize that he isn't trying to copy me, right?"
"I guess that's true.  I still can't believe he's trying to hide _that_ secret from us."
"Yea.  He's still learning the tricks of the trade.  Speaking of which, I bumped into him while I was at work today."
"You saw big brother today?"  Mawari asked with a concerned look on her face.
"Sure did.  But you don't need to worry about him.  He's fine.  You should've seen him in action today, you would've been impressed.  He'd make a fine Quincy if he pushed himself."
"Brother was fighting today?"
"I don't believe it.  Our Dai?"
"Pretty impressive stuff too.  It almost makes a father want to cry tears of joy."  He said as tears of joy streamed down his face.
"So.  It was the Joutei that picked him up?"
"Yeah."
"Can they be trusted?"
"They don't seem all that bad to me.  But they'll definitely be stirring up trouble.  That's for sure.  It'll be fun."
"I see..."
"Oh yea, forgot to mention, guess who was with Dai?  Kana."
"Aka's daughter?"
"Yep.  She's seem to have made an impression on him."
"Wait.  So Dai is actually _talking_ to her."
"Well, it seemed more like she was doing most of the talking.  But he seemed quite content."
"I'm proud of him."
"So am I.... now make me a sammich, woman."
BAM!
She stomps back into the living room as Mawari points and laughs at Kai.
"Hahaha!  Daddy, you're funny~"
".....ow....."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

_"Break,"_ Erin raised her sword up vertically, turning it so it caught the sunlight, _*"Fractal Chaos."*_

The blade dissolved into light, which flitted about Erin, filling the training ground. It was smaller than 13ths, but still existed, and until the time came for her research to continue, to train with her blade was what Erin desired.

She could feel the presence within the patches of light, and swung her blade-less hilt in a mock match with them, working towards the secrets of her soul's sword.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2009)

With Klaud VS Timcanpi

For the last few hours the two had been at it, Klaud firing and retreatng as Timcanpi attacked to bash into him.The few instances Klaud had managed to hit the golem the attack had just bounced off, seemingly not even powerful enough to damage the hard armor of the golden golem."Arrow Thunder."In between Hirenkyaku he released an charged shot. The golden colored blast shot up in the sky, waiting for his command.

It had become quite clear to him that he wouldn't be able to win this fight, Timcanpi was small but powerful and quite nimble. Any of the more powerful attacks that might harm the golem would either be dodged or canceled by Timcanpi not allowing Klaud to finish the attack.The only thing that had remotely been effective was the multiple arrow shots. Their great numbers made it possible for him to get a couple of dozen hits in while using them but at the same time it was only as effective a three or four normal shots._Probably even less._Thought Klaud._With the normal arrows not even scratching it these weaker ones might not even tickle him.......it?....._

He one shot of making it out alive, his master didn't believe in the approach, and that was by successfully pulling this plan off.A small shiny object fell out from his sleeve but this went unnoticed by Timcanpi as he was dodging a flurry of arrows that had went ahead of this.A few steps further back he started charging a Null attack, though he could not attack at the moment his right hand was free and this came of us as Timcanpi accelerated and attempted to strike Klaud.

As he was on the mark, Klaud snapped his fingers.The Silver Tube he had dropped earlier and activated Ramiel. A thunderbolt struck Timcanpi, who had been blocking it's path to the Ginto.His right hand now waved down once, ordering the Arrow Thunder to strike now and three large arrows crashed into the shocked Timcanpi.Finally the Null was charged, the golden Arrow was fluctuating from the buildip of raw  power.An blast that could be described as a Cero compressed to the width of an baseball....Sadly it's power not equivalent to an average cero compressed to such extremes but still very powerful.

The disabled golem was damn near obliterated by this attack on top of the punishment dealt out ealier, a bottom portion of it's body dropped to the floor and bits of the feathered wings joined it a few seconds later.A completely spent Klaud fell down on the ground, breathing heavily and his mentor appeared next to him a few seconds later."Well ."The redhaired general said."Very impressive that it only took you four hours to defeat an a Ginto that I had only given a tenth of it's true power.

"No need to be shy Meister Cross, you can be honest and admit you're proud of me."Klaud was joking of course."But seriously, Timcanpi always had been that powerful, you didn't lower it's strength level."Cross searched his pockets for something as he replied."Actually you've just never seen the true Timcanpi, it's an golem that actually requires ten Silver Tubes to be at full power, when used with less it's nothing more then a pale imitation."He pulled out a small silver revolver, H&K was engraved into it, apparently the manufacturer."A reward for passing this test, if only just barely."As the revolver was handed over Cross explained the workings of the gun.

With Dio

The football player attempted to climb back on his feet, which was done somewhat successfully but actually continuing fighting?The Stella Sfera was lying somewhere on the ground, it was slowly rolling back to Dio but like it's owner it was completely spent.The Nerofossia was still floating, just barely.The battles before, almost an actual war against those Hollow things.After that an long training session and now this, all of this was coupled with the fact he was using two spheres and therefor was splitting his power in two,  was taking it's toll on his stamina.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Nagi walked around within the 12th division squad barracks and in the training ground was that shinigami who had bothered him earlier, but he still found her to be a person of interest.

Nagi walked up to the edge of the training ground and watched as she was moving within the field. His mind analysing her movements, just one more thing after the battle at the Loch Ness, his mental capacity had increased like he was smarter than before, thinking faster.

He stood there and watched her, waiting until the right moment to reveal himself or for when she would notice him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2009)

Mortis attacks first, slicing several spikes off the hollow's body. Blood gushes out from the hollow, the beast roaring in pain. It launches spikes at Mortis,  hitting the chef hollow at various pointa of its body.

"Grah! You are stronger than I thought, melon."

Mortis charges at the hollow again, slashing away at any spikes it flings at it. 

"It ends here, melon." 

The hollow blasts Mortis with a barrage of spikes, stabbing Mortis at every point in his body. The chef hollow stretches out his bony arm, his purple energy sword at the end of it. He stabs the hollow's face, and if his mask was off, he would sneer victoriously.

"Cucinero."


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 4, 2009)

"More hopefuls, mosty of them look pritty fresh from the Academy."Stated Captain Ishi. Marco kept silent he didn't like interupting. He was highly confident that he would be able to pass the test and join the 13th division. "I wounder if their hungry."
Marco asked, "Hungry? I'm sure we all ate before coming here Captain." He was slightly confused and had an uneasy feeling by those words.
Captain Ishi ignored the question asked by Marco and said in a clear tone, "If you fear death just leave now, it's unliky for you to die if your even half decent but all of you look like weaklings."
"Death captain? Why you saying that?"A one of the hopefuls asked she seemed fairly weak at first glances but normally looks wern't the best thing to go on. Marco learned that the hard way, once.
"Yes death, theirs a moderate chance of you being killed during the test."
"Moderate... chance?"Marco asked still confused. "She means that where most likly going to fight something that is hostile. Still dont catch on quick do ya Kura?"
Marco closed his eyes and twitched slightly, he knew the student from his class in the academy, found her beyond annoying. The last thing he wanted was to start a exchange of words infront of the captain so remaind silent, she was the only one who has this effect on him. So far...
"At least someone caught on..."Mummbled Rukia

"Indeed, I'm board of seeing Rukia fight so decided to change the test slightly. Only hint for when you begin your battle is... Dont die."
"Thats very comforting."Marco sighed
"You! Your first."Captain Ishi shouted pointing at Marco.
Marco put his hands behide the back of his head and said, "Aye, aye captain."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 4, 2009)

Four days pass quickly, Time flies for what ever reason. Isac had his battle with dio, The end events not known to anyone but the two. all members of the Joutei assemble in a special underground room, One with a deep blue sky, and clouds. "How exactly did you pull this off?" Neku rubs his chin, looking at the room. "SHUT UP!" Melisa shouts. "Where the hell is that bastrd." She taps her foot and folds her arms. There is nothing but empty space around melisa, so everyone seems a bit confused as to what or who she's waiting for.

"Ara. Sorry I'm late." A door forms in the empty space and kento stands rubbing the back of his head. "AH!? you know him!?" Xan exclaims. "Ofcourse!" Melisa shouts. "Oh? You work for Melisa?" Kento blinks. "WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED YOU HAD DEALINGS WITH A SHINIGAMI!!!" Xan shouts, adjusting his glasses. "THE HELL DOES IT MATTER!? I'M THE BOSS! I GET TO HAVE SECRETS!!!" Kento sweatdrops. "Uh... maybe i should come back anoth-" WHAM! Melisa kicks him through the gate. "Everyone get it."

The members just stare at her. "the hell is it!?" Dio demands. "It's a gate to another section of town, This way we don't have to waste time walking twelve miles! SO GET IN!" She begins throwing members of the Joutei through the gate. On the other side, Is a similar room, however it's bigger.  When melisa, The last one, finally hopes through the door it vanishes. Kento stands atop two rock pillars and clears his throat. "This, Is the gate to the soul society." He comments. "I can't stabalize your passage there, so try not to get devoured!"

"WAIT!? SOUL SOCIETY!?" someone shouts. "SHUT UP AND MOVE IT!" Melisa kicks Isac. "I... Haven't opened the gate yet..." Kento sweatdrops. "THEN OPEN THE GATE!!!" Melisa growls. "RIGHT AWAY!" Kento lets out a sigh and his hands begin to glow. The light travels down into his blade and he slams it into the stone pillar causing a rift to form between the two. "THE GATE IS OPEN, GET GOING!" Melisa orders.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2009)

With the Joutei

As Melissa was barking orders at them, Dio was slowly inching away.He had no idea what Soul Society was but he wasn't looking forward to going there."You know I just remembered I have a game later today but be sure to send me a postcard or something."A hand reached for and pulled him back by his ear.As he was whining Melissa positioned him in front of the gate."WE DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THIS ASSHOLE!."She pulled her leg leg back and then literally kicked him off the planet.

"ANYONE ELSE NEED SOME HELP?"A dark aura was radiating from her, everyone responded differently.Klaud though stepped trough on his own accord."I'm good, I apreciate the offer though madam.....Miss."He quickly corrected himself, from what he heard, some women were offended by it."I'll see you guys there."With that he stepped trough the gate, after Dio.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 4, 2009)

"No need." Josef jumped through the gate. "Uhh.. Is this-" Before Isac can finish, Neku kicks him through the gate. "We've got no time to think about these things. Boss is on the other side, don't forget that. Dumb ass." Neku walks through the gate. "Please, Everyone move through the gate." Xan lets out a sigh. He didn't care for Melisa's style of, recruitement..

With Ssob-

"Ah?" He stands infront of the Joutei building with Kou and Ereki. "The energy just moved suddenly." He rubs his chin. "I wonder.. How far off are they." He places his finger on the ground, The cement begins to move slowly in small circular waves. "Ah, the energy moved that way." He stands up and turns around. "Let's go!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2009)

With Shin

Besides Kaori constantly hitting on him this mission had been more quite lacking in the action department.That possible Shinigami that they had been ordered to recruit had turned out to be a kid.Because the kid had developed an appetite, the tell of budding Shinigami powers since this manifested along side of Shinigami powers.Other then that there was nothing special about the kid, or the mission itself for that matter.In his life Shin had never even met someone with such a puny Reiatsu.

On the other hand there was something that did gain his interest though, Kaori, not physically, no he was still a little intimidated by this woman's 'aggressiveness' he had discovered something new about her, he hadn't noticed it before in SS with his subpar spiritual awareness but now here alone with her, without so many other sources of SP he could make out that of her pretty clear now.And though he got the feeling she wasn't  releasing it freely it still felt quite impressive, her raw amount of Spiritual Pressure perhaps even far greater then his own.

That made him wonder, why was it then that she was only an unranked 11th division Shinigami while he made it to 13th seat....Wait nevermind, if it wasn't for the fact he got lucky once then he wouldn't have been seated at all. On top of that he had been given a position so unwanted that it had been vacant for decades long.With his lack of experience he might have just become seated since he was the only dumb enough to take that position, it didn't do him much good look at the crap mission he had just been assigned to do.

But enough on his doubts about whether or not he even deserved that seat, here outside of Seireit together with this, presumably, powerful fellow shinigami with him made for a good opportunity to try out his Shikai under semi-real battle, or better said sparring conditions.Though........That brought some issues.From what he had learned about his Shikai it didn't really seem suitable for sparring.

He should think this trough, there was still time, now with his multipurpose Shikai there had to be something that he could use without lethally injuring the amazon.The shinigami cast a glance at the katana, his fingers reaching for the golden rings and his hand tapped against each one as he attempted to remember what their abilities were, their names and how suitable for sparring each one was.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

Selia and Alan slowly stepped through the gate. Alan, on the other side, believed to find a paradise where Hollow would be exterminated completely. Selia, information leading to her parents, whom she had always suspected had deeper dealings in the Quincy world than the superficial appearance they had put on.

They would both pass through this gate to discover the other side of their world. For now, that was all they could do.



Serp said:


> Nagi walked around within the 12th division squad barracks and in the training ground was that shinigami who had bothered him earlier, but he still found her to be a person of interest.
> 
> Nagi walked up to the edge of the training ground and watched as she was moving within the field. His mind analysing her movements, just one more thing after the battle at the Loch Ness, his mental capacity had increased like he was smarter than before, thinking faster.
> 
> He stood there and watched her, waiting until the right moment to reveal himself or for when she would notice him.



Erin spun in one of her movements, causing the light to race out to the side. It was only then that she felt the hidden presence of a Shinigami, and had to quickly reign in the coloured light before it blinded someone unintentionally...again.

"Whoo, sorry about that," she called out, "Fractal Chaos dulls my perceptions. I've been working to overcome that." Erin blinked a few times to clear the colour from her eyes, and looked at the Shinigami. "Ah, it's you again. A question I didn't answer properly?" Erin's eyes narrowed, and she flipped on her glasses, staring at the book in his hand, "Or are you trying to understand your Zanpaktou as well?"


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 4, 2009)

-With the Joutei-

Everyone was gathered around in a group.  There were some mumbling amongst the members, nobody new what was in store.  At that moment, a sort of portal appeared.  The hell is it!?" Dio demands. "It's a gate to another section of town, This way we don't have to waste time walking twelve miles! SO GET IN!" 
_"I don't believe this for a second."_
He turned to Kana, who seemed to be in deep thought.  "Hmmmm, this is...
"Yea, this is really fishy.  I say we bail."  He whispers.
"SO COOL~"  The light flashed off her lens.
Dai sweatdrops.  At that moment, people were entering the gate, whether they liked it or not.
_"Shit.  I gotta get outtat here."_  He begins to tiptoe away behind the group, until...
"And what do you think you're doing?"  Melissa seemed to have a powerful aura surrounding her, as if she were some sort of demon.
"N-N-Nothing."  He begins sweating heavily.
"Because if you think you can leave here that easily, I'll have to kick.  Your.  Ass."
*gulp*
"It's ok, Dai was going to go with me."  She grabs his hand and he blushes.  "See."  Then, she began spinning Dai faster and faster and then hurls him towards the gate.
"CURSE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-" *vwoop*  He was gone.
"I could get to like you."
"Thanks."  She smiles and merrily walks over towards the gate.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 4, 2009)

Simon and Leslie quickly rushed to the Joutei HQ, everyone was going to the Soul Society and there were going to be stuck here. "WHY THE HELL DIDN"T YOU TELL ME WE WERE LEAVINING!?" Leslie yelled, "IM SORRY, I DIDN"T KEEP TRACK OF TIME AND I FORGOT ALRIGHT!!!!" Simon yelled back. They arrive at the HQ barging in like the cops, Simon triped and fell on his face in front of the group, while Leslie fell on top of him, "GET OFF ME!!!!" "WELL WATCH WERE THE HELL YOUR GOING!!!!!, the two continued to argue in front of the group.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

@Joutei

Melisa was being a hardass again, the part of her that really Kagato enjoyed, when she wasn't being a bitch to him. Funny enough if she asked he would let her pound him :ho He was ready for the trip to soul society, his dad had given him 3 days rest, after he fiercely insisted. Their training was not something to be taken lightly and Kagato barely survived, but he did and it was time for soul society, the land of the dead. Dio and Klaud had gone through already. 

"See you on the other side darling" Kagato smiled back at Melisa. "I always wanted to say that." After a quick Hirenkyaku he kissed her on the cheek, and then Hirenkyaku'd through the gate before lost limbs.

-----------------------
The woman had noticed Nagi. He turned his head.
"Fractal Chaos, hmm."
Nagi thought over her question, he had started the evening reading about zanpaktou like his, but now was watching her.

"Well I am actually trying to learn as much about you as I can." His face blank.
"All your zanpaktou secrets and skills, it was not a priority but opportunity knocks."

Nagi looked at her zanpaktou and then grabbed his, removing it from its sheath.
"Allow me to battle you, and all my questions should be answered. Kaima here likes to... cause pain it was quite a bother before but not so much now."

Kaima glinted in the light, its green hilt gripped hard.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

"Hmm?"

Erin pointed the bladeless hilt at Nagi. All the light patches seemed to be drawn towards it, vanishing as they approached the blade. An aura of Reiatsu built up around Erin.

"Seems the underbelly of 12th is rougher than you'd think," she smiles, "But I'll admit to having my own fair share of battlelust." Erin's smile grew wider, "And I do so love a challenge."

Erin stepped forward in a rapid Shunpo, passing by Nagi to reach the wall behind him, redirecting off it with another Shunpo and turning as she spiraled through the air.

He looked ready to fight, that was for sure.

Pointing with her hand, Erin watched as bright patches of light exploded all over the area, directing the brunt of their blinding nature towards their opponent.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Erin's shunpo was faster than Nagi's but that was her mistake, she had done two Shunpo's giving Nagi enough time to finish his one, allowing him to shunpo behind her, putting out of her line of sight. 

"A little fool hardy my dear." Nagi tried to swipe her with his blade, he knew it would fail this woman was far more experienced and fast not to let this work, but it was a gauge of her power, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

Erin smiled, even as Nagi's blade went through her. Or rather, right next to her. Patches of light were only the beginning. The fact that Erin had created both a reflection and deception of her own body was new. But wasn't a Zanpaktou's power best developed in combat?

Erin landed neatly on the ground, the swirls of light flowing around her. Reiatsu pooled in her left hand, and she swung it around rapidly.

_"Hado Twenty-Two: Ripples of the Moon!"_

Silvery waves of cutting Reiatsu erupted out of Erin's hand, flowing through the air towards Nagi.

Fractal Chaos began to buzz loudly in Erin's ear.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Shit, the silvery waves came flying towards Nagi, he eventually noticed that his Speed was actually greater than hers, and her zanpaktou ability must of confused him.

The waves were gonna hit, Nagi had to think fast. "Stir the oceans and curl the waves my... Kaima" Nagi's blade released. Becoming larger and shaper giving him more reach. But it wasn't fast enough, he manged to deflect a few of them but the rest of the kidou waves, pierced into his chest. 

Nagi dropped to the floor, his mouth open and full of blood, it streamed down his face and he just smiled.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 4, 2009)

The Joutei members had all entered the gate, Even the late comers. Who were scolded by Melisa, then kicked into the SS gate. In the world between worlds, The teens all ran for their lives as the walls closed behind them. *"THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS PLACE!!!"* Isac and Neku shout. "GET MOVING!" Melisa growls and kicks the two boys._ "how did it end up like this!" _Dai thought to himself. "Excuse me." Josef jumped ontop of Dai's head and used him to propel himself forward. "THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!" Dai yelled.

"That's dirty!" Neku yelled. "Wake up damn it!" He focused all his energy into his left foot. "fleet feet of the demon!" FWOOSH! Neku speeds past the rest of the group. "HAHAHAHAH!" He laughs. "*THAT'S WHAT'S DIRTY!!!!"* the group shouts. It's not long before they reach the light at the end of the tunnel, while still running, they find themselves floating in the air. "Ah..." Neku blinks, He's the first out of the tunnel. "AHHHH!!!!" FWAM! He slams into the ground. Soon, Everyone else is piled ontop of him. Melisa however lands gently ontop of everyones bodies and  jumps to the ground.  "Now then, where the hell did we end up."


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Under the pill of random people Kagato spoke up. "Darling, you ended up on top of me, and here I thought I would be on top."

But honestly from what Kagato could see, he knew not where they were. He had heard about what Society looked like but, to be there was a totally different experience.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 4, 2009)

After Melisa forced everyone into the gate, they all landed on top of each other arriving in a unknown place. Simon not to happy to be push like that decide to stand up to Melisa......which would the biggest mistake of his life, "OK LOOK MELISA, I DON'T KNOW IF YOUR ON YOUR PERIOD OR WHAT, BUT NEVER FORCE ME LIKE THAT AGAIN UNDERSTAND!!!!!" Simon yelled, he failed to see he was poking at Melisa boobs, Leslie sighed and prepared the first aid kit.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 4, 2009)

Under the pill of random people Kagato spoke up. "Darling, you ended up on top of me, and here I thought I would be on top."
"Dude.  That's me you're rubbing..."
Dai slowly got up, disgusted at himself.  The rest of the group also began getting up trying to get their bearings.  
"Hmmm, so this must be the Sou-"
"SOOOO COOL!"  Kana's eyes are nearly bursting with excitment.  "What do we do next boss!?  I'm ready to go!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 4, 2009)

"OK LOOK MELISA, I DON'T KNOW IF YOUR ON YOUR PERIOD OR WHAT, BUT NEVER FORCE ME LIKE THAT AGAIN UNDERSTAND!!!!!" Simon yelled, he failed to see he was poking at Melisa boobs, Leslie sighed and prepared the first aid kit. CRACK!!!!!! Melisa punches Simon as hard as she could without killing him. 

"What do we do next boss!?  I'm ready to go!" Melisa brushed off her hands. "We break into that." She points at a massive wall. "How?" Neku blinked. "GOOD QUESTION!" Melisa cheers. "...." SLAP! Neku facepalms along with everyone else. "Ara?" Ssob pokes his head through Kento's shop. "Where did the energy go." He rubbed his chin. 

"Ah? More arrancar.." Kento blinked, his head just barely popping out of his tunnel to down stairs. "We're looking for a group of people who passed through here." Ssob comments. "What's your name." Kento blinks. "WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING!?" Ssob shouted. "I dun wanna help Aizen." Kento pouted. "Ssob. Ssob B. Uggy." Kento's right eye twitched just slightly. "Well then... You're late.

"EVERYONE SPLIT UP INTO A GROUP OF TWO AND TRY TO FIND THE ENTRANCE TO SOUL SOCIETY!" Melisa orders. "Uh Melisa." Xan whispers so  no one else can hear. "Don't you know how to get in already?" He asks. "Yes, But that would defeat the purpose of using them as a distraction Melisa grins. Knowing no one could hear her.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 4, 2009)

"EVERYONE SPLIT UP INTO A GROUP OF TWO AND TRY TO FIND THE ENTRANCE TO SOUL SOCIETY!" Melisa orders. "Excuse me ma'am but what do you want us to do? I mean do want us to find something or someone? Leslie asked, he was applying the first aid on Simon jaw after Melisa had broken it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Shit, the silvery waves came flying towards Nagi, he eventually noticed that his Speed was actually greater than hers, and her zanpaktou ability must of confused him.
> 
> The waves were gonna hit, Nagi had to think fast. "Stir the oceans and curl the waves my... Kaima" Nagi's blade released. Becoming larger and shaper giving him more reach. But it wasn't fast enough, he manged to deflect a few of them but the rest of the kidou waves, pierced into his chest.
> 
> Nagi dropped to the floor, his mouth open and full of blood, it streamed down his face and he just smiled.



Erin's Kidou had overwhelmed Nagi, he had been unable to repel all the waves.

Seeing that he had taken an injury, Erin began to move towards him to offer healing. The sharp buzz in her mind grew louder.

"I know," she said out loud, mentally telling her sword to shut up. The buzzing only got louder as Erin approached Nagi, calling out to him that she'd heal up any wounds if he wanted.

"I know!" she said louder still, trying to force her Zanpaktou quiet. The light patches began to grow around her, overwhelming her vision as the buzzing hit its peak.

"I said I KNOW!" Erin punched the light, releasing a blast of her Reiryoku through it.

To Erin's surprise, from each of the patches of light her Zanpaktou blade erupted.

"Okay," Erin stared as the blades sunk back into the light, "I didn't know that."


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Erin was offering him some healing and then it seemed she began to talk to herself, and the weird patches of light made swords emerge from them, it was all quite fucked up. 

"Healing, if any not till the fight is over!" And with that he shunpo'd away. The tip of the Naginata was then pressed against Erins back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

Erin sighed, feeling the point of the blade.

"You're tenacious." She didn't move, she didn't have to. While she couldn't control them all, she could do three easily. Three patches of light. Three blades. A triangle around her opponent's neck.

"Do we call that a tie, or do we go on?" she asked, looking forward, feeling her Reiryoku pulse through the metal and light.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Under his breath Nagi said the incantation for Byakurai, and pointed his fingers forward. Erin had summoned three blades of light to attack, her looking forward not caring to check behind her unaware the Naginata floated behind her suspended of any outside movement. Nagi made a  finger movement and like a sprinkler the water inside his blade erupted and coated the area in water.

He then shot the Kidou he had charged from his safe hiding place around the corner of the training ground. "Hadou no Yon, Byakurai!" The bolt of white lightning struck the water covered area, spreading its damage range far further than ever before.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

The moment Erin felt the change in Reiatsu, she ducked down to the ground, slamming both hands onto the floor.

_"Hado Nine: Quake Strike!"_

A sheet of earth sprang up between Erin and Nagi, which she used as a barrier to get herself further away. As the electricity of Nagi's Shikai/Kidou combination reached Erin, blades erupted from some of the light patches around her, catching the electricity and acting as conductors, creating a swirl of the power around Erin.

_Hado Eleven:"_ Erin slammed a hand into one of the light patches, _"Reading Lightning!"_ The technique which emitted an electric current combined with the ambient electricity, and vanished completely through the Hado, into the light patch. A second patch formed above Nagi, and the concentrated bolt of electricity discharged from within it.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2009)

Upon watching her technique Nagi knew the electricity had to go somewhere and it wasn't that far of a stretch to believe it would be directed at him.

A quick finger movement as Erin used her hadou 11, and the water saturating the ground was then sucked back into the Naginata. The moment the electricity vanished into the patch of light, Nagi summoned his blade back to him. But the moment the blade returned to him, the patch of light appeared and opened above him and it wasn't that much of a stretch to believe that the electricity was to come down from it, based on what he had learned from her earlier he used his water control skill to shoot his Blade upwards into the electricity catching all the charge before it fully came down and crashed into him. 

Using simple physics and the fact that this woman was quite predictable was working to his benefit, but her Shikai was far too complex to gather its skills via observation. Now his blade was charged with all that electricity that Nagi was not going to touch, instead he sent flying towards Erin, before shunpo'ing away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

"And again, _Quake Strike!"_

Erin turned her foot on the ground, placing her hand on it and bringing it up to drag up a curve of earth.

Erin slammed her other hand into the earth defense, and layered it with the second Bakudo, Wall. When the heavy blast of lightning hit, the earth/wall combo took it, and while it broke down, it had also absorbed the electricity.

The patches of light that made up Fractal Chaos began to condense around Erin. She knelt down and stuck a finger through the softer earth, and begin a complex Kidou chant. At the same time, her other hand rested on a patch of her Shikai's light, raising her spiritual awareness, so she would be able to retaliate, with defense or offense, depending on how Nagi struck.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 4, 2009)

Potemkin couldn't remember how long he had trecked across the sands. The hours were a mindless trudge, only halted by the occasional hollow Potemkin could devour. But recently, the hollows were more easily escaping the Gillian. His body had seemed to stiffen, as if he was losing control of his movements. But more than anything, Potemkin felt the ever-agonizing pressure.

With every step, every movement Potemkin made, he could feel it all weighing down on him. Potemkin had once thought it would become something in the background, something he would have to get used to in his new form. Yet it seemed to become exponentially worse over time. It had become all he could bear just to remain standing and moving.

But now, even that was too much. Unable to fight it any longer, Potemkin gave in. He fell, feeling his own body implode as he could not resist the pressure any longer. His body was crushed, imploding on itself. Potemkin felt it pushing and pushing and pushing...

Then, suddenly, everything stopped. As his eyes opened again, Potemkin could see the world. It had changed again, everything seemed larger now. So he had shrunk. Condensed. All the power he had wielded before, all that and more was now contained in this small form. Potemkin did not have names for these happenings at the time, so he could not describe what had happened, but he had just become an Adjuchas.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 4, 2009)

"Oh my god I can't believe your actually going to be in the Second Divison." Sango said, "Yeah I know, I can't believe it myself." Andy replied, she packed up all her stuff from her acadamy dorm into her new room in the Second Division. "Well thats just about it." "_Sighs_ Im going to miss you Andy" "Im going to miss you to Sango". It had been a long way for to get to this point and now she was one step closer to becoming the new Second Division Captain, her old friends at the acadamy bid her farwell, all were cheering, crying, and waving good luck poster in the air, she turned to her friends one last time _"I won't let you guys down, I promise."_ Andy thought to herself making her way to the mountains for her first mission.


_In the Mountains_
"Ok, first off I welcome all new member of the Second Division, my name is Ryo Otonashi and Im the first seat of Second Division, and I will be in charge of this mission." said Ryo, everyone begin to clap, "Now, before we begin, this this not any of the Special Forces mission, this a training mission made by Captain Soifon to get you all more prepared for real missions." _"Oh shit come on, do we really need this? Thats whats the damn acadamy is for."_ Andy thought to herself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2009)

Selia and Alan decided to head off when Melisa had the group separate.

"Hirenkyaku?" Alan asked, raising his Sanrei gloved fist with a smile. Selia ignored him, swirling about some loose Reishi.

"I think it's that way," she pointed. Alan vanished in the direction indicated, with Selia a step behind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2009)

Scarlet's way of moving was too unpredictable now. She swayed from left to right, nipping at her opponents, driving them back. And then, in an instant, she had torn them in two, falling from the sky with incredible speed.

Rahs had begun to compare her way of moving to Nire, something which convinced him her power was developing as rapidly as his own. Her ability to harden her body to the point where any strike against her could do her no harm was improving as well. She was able to shrug off powerful strikes.

Which was just as well, based on the opponents they were fighting.

They had wandered far, flanked by a number of Terratail's instinctive battlelusts. The scent of a great many number of Hollow gathered together, far more than the Hierarchy they had travelled from, lead them to this fight. Above the sands, they faced off against a number of Adjuchas, but they both knew that many many more lay waiting, just below their feet.

Terratail's creations did not last long. In the end, it was just Rahs, his Tempest Flare catching massive amounts of sand and converting it into further power, and Scarlet, her incredible movement and tenacity aiding her, facing off against this horde.

"Hey, Rahs," Scarlet stepped back as an Adjuchas lunged at her, turning to crack her stone hard fist on its skull and take a bite from its snout, "What are the odds we escape this?"

"Hard to say," Rahs swung both his hands together, crushing one of the larger Adjuchas's heads between his palms, before grabbing it and swinging it, Scarlet ducking low as Rahs knocked the assailants away, took a bite from the Adjuchas and then threw it after them, "We're outnumbered, that's for sure."

"How about your Surge Runner?" Scarlet kicked an attacker, digging her clawed talon into its eye and ripping out another scrap of meat, "Using that, what can you do?"

"I could kill them a lot faster," Rahs shook his head, "But when it wears off, I'd be doomed."

"Could you escape with it?"

Rahs smiled, opening his massive jaw to bite down on an Adjuchas that rushed him, "Of course."

"Then let's leave. I'm starting to develop a sense that this battle won't go anywhere, and I doubt we'll have much more to eat before we're in trouble."

Rahs smiled further, the electricity arcing around the area condensing, layering itself around him. The next Hollow to attack had its head torn clean off by a single smack of Rahs's massive fist.

In the precise moment before Rahs and Scarlet put all their strength into a burst of speed, the entire area collapsed. Electricity of a grade far above Rahs's own shattered the air, striking many of the falling Hollow. That Rahs and Scarlet were not hit was either a grace of fate, or a mercy of their opponent.

The slab of stone they were holding on to fell the full way to the bottom of Hueco Mundo's undercave. When it landed, Rahs and Scarlet, stunned slightly, tried to recompose themselves.

Looking up, they could not help but be awed, be overcome, by the massive being, bigger than Rahs, and with an infinitely more powerful aura, that stood before them. Just as it reached out for Rahs, he managed to turn and vanish, all his electric power turning into a burst of speed.

That Scarlet was not at his side went unnoticed for some time. When he did realise, it was too late to return.

~~~

"Well," Scarlet stared up at the huge being, "This isn't a lucky day for me at all."

"On the contrary," it's voice rumbled, "Luck is on your side, follower of the child."

Scarlet's eyes narrowed, and she stretched her body to its full height, taking a step towards the being with a wary movement. "What would you have me do?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 5, 2009)

"I WANT YOU TO GO FIND A WAY INTO SEREITEI! THAT'S WHAT I WANT" Melisa growled again. Neku and Isac went off together, to attempt to figure out how to get in. Josef however went off on his own. "If my parent's are not alive, Then there is a chance they would have arrived in soul society." He thought to himself. "So, I should check around to see if there is anyone of use here with the knowledge of quincy."

The groups slowly split off until the senior joutei were left by themselves. "Do you think they can do it?" Brikan blinked. "We'll see. Personally i don't care how they do it. Those bastards just better not use our method or it ruins the whole point!" She mumbles. her eyes slowly drift off towards where neku went. "And they better not do something stupid... to get themselves hurt." She thought to herself.

With Akira-

"But... I don't..." He stands in an open area, holding his blade. "SHUT UP! THIS IS RECRUITMENT!" The captain blinked. "Ah. Isn't that the captains job." Kama rubbed his chin. "But i'm awesomeness. Super awesomeness!" De smiled and swiped his hand through his hair. "So that means i can recruit new members even without the captains say." Akira just blinked. "I don't think it works like that." He commented. "SHUT UP! WE FIGHT!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2009)

"JUST GET OUT!" Voices could be heard from the academy as a man dressed in an academy uniform was thrown out of the doors, "Whoohaaa!" The man shouts as he flips and lands on his feet. The two people that threw him out stand at the door, "Go ahead, get going Saito!" The man yelled glaring at him, "Yea Hanabishi, I hope you get killed in whatever squad you join!"

"I've got no problem leaving this place!"  He looks up at the Academy, "I've never been so bored in my life!" He crosses his arms and turns away. He looks over his shoulder and back, "It did have it's moments..."

He flashes back to sparring practice where the two mentors that had just chucked him out of the building were waving the arms around yelling, "No Saito, you have to use your sword!" And once he finally did, "THIS IS PRACTICE HANABISHI! PRACTICE!!!" As he violently beat down another opponent.

"The real deal better be a whole lot more entertaining!" He turns and starts to walk away, "Hah, like he'll even get into a squad anyway. With what we wrote on his file there's no way anyone will take him in." One of the mentors says to the other, "Yea, the only reason he was even let out of this place was he couldn't be tolerated any longer. Plus he was causing too many injuries." The first man nods, "Well he's finally gone!" 

Back with Saito-

"Alright! Well I need to join a Squad..." He spots a building with the symbol of the 8th Squad on it, "Alright! They'll do!" He does a flip forward and then leaps into the air and towards the door. 

However he misses the door and crashes through the window, "Whooo! Hanabishi Saito here, ready to apply for the 8th Squad!" He says as the glass from the window showers him.

He proudly walks over to a man behind a desk, "Hold on, I'll pull up your file." He takes out a file with a picture of Saito grinning like an idiot on it, "Well, seems you've just graduated from the Academy recently and..." He stops as he reads through it. He grows slightly pale as he reads it to himself, "Insane...violent...tendency to "jump off of things," will very possibly attack his own allies...I-D-I-O-T."

He slides the file back into place, "I...I don't think this is the place for you...Why don't you try one of the other squads." He says with a sheepish smile. Saito scratches his head, "Well, alright. LETS GO!"  He shouts as he flips out of another window, "You know the door is right next to it..." The shinigami says to Saito who is long gone by that point.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 5, 2009)

Marco lost his footing under him and looked down before falling into the void below. He hit the ground below with a thud and muttered under his breath, "God, she could of warned me..." He scanned the room he was in with little success, he felt like a helpless child in the darkness. Suddernly, his Kiduo activated meaning someone or something ran into the radius that was projected around himself with a hostile intent.
Marco quickly jumped back and held onto his glasses as they almost feel off as a small explosion occured from the Kiduo as it was broken.  Dust was thrown into the air and was circalting the room.
Marco noticed a suddern distrubance in the circalation and quickly turned around and drew his Zankupto blocking the strike from a scythe-like hand. 
_Maybe I should release Hikari after all, with this being in complete darkness I wont be able to see far. Cearly, the hollow can, that means one of two things, it can see through heat or has enhanced sences of smell. Ethire way in this enviroment i'm at a disadvantage._

Marco pushed aginste the hollow forcing it to step back a few steps. "Come fourth Hikari." Running his off-hand across the blade of his Zanpukto...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 5, 2009)

With Maxi and his pack

The blue eye that had appeared on his cloak was staring directly at Solaeda, another line appeared right under it.This one opened and revealed a set of teeth making this a mouth or something that should pass off as one since it wasn't located where his mouth was supposed to be.More eyes started appearing, two more to be exact and shortly after that two more mouths appeared.Both very close to an eye,

He could feel that the control over the cloak was increased but what truly excited him were those eyes and mouths.As Solaeda leaned in to inspect the newly formed eyes and mouth that a portion of the cloak suddenly stretched out and the mouth close around Solaeda's head, the Adjuucha was hoisted off the ground and was struggling to get free."The mouth functions as well."He had already confirmed that the eyes functioned, that one was rather easy since he could literally see that right away.

He spat out Solaeda, the kangaroo Hollow gasping for air when she was finally released. For a moment there she thought she was a goner and that Maxi was actually going to eat her.But so far it seemed like she did not interest him or at least had something to offer him.After their leader had gained High Speed Regeneration Solaeda had been nervous, her value decreased substantially after that.

"You don't really taste that good."Maxi commented as the eyes and mouth retreated back into the cloak."Luciala."Before she knew it Maxi had jumped on her back, intending to ride her as if she was a horse."We're going hunting, find something good for me."The confused Liger was about to say.....Well something, honestly she didn't know what to say because of the awkwardness of the situation.She did not take pleasure in being ridden but at the same time this was her leader after all and she doubted Maxi would take no for an answer.

Though before she even could say something he slapped her on the thigh."AS they say, giddy up girl."Though the slap had been casual the physical strength of Maxi was enough to make her wince.She obeyed and sniffed the air for the scent of an Adjuucha, it didn't take her long to find one and then they took off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2009)

"Here!"

A section of light appeared before Selia and Alan, and they both stepped through it.

Blinking furiously in the light they were suddenly exposed to after the darkness, they both turned back to back, waiting for their vision to clear.

When it did, it was to find a Shinigami on either side of them, staring in surprise at their arrival.

"Ah, this works," Selia stepped forward, "My name is Selia Tarn, this is my brother Alan. We're Quincy Representatives from the Real World."

Selia's words did the trick, in that, they snapped the Shinigami out of their stunned attitude. Each drew their Zanpaktou.

"Oh great," Selia muttered, taking a step back, "This just had to happen, didn't it?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2009)

With Saito-

He walks the streets of Soul Society with anger and confusion in his eyes, "Why the hell won't any of these squads take me in!" He says kicking the nearest building. He looks up at the building that his foot made contact with, "Hey, I haven't tried this one yet."

He walks through the door and looks around, "Anyone here!"  He then spots a man in glasses and curly hair, "Yes, hello." "I'm lookin' to join Squad..." He pauses, realizing he never checked to see what squad this was, "11? Well let me pull up your file." 

Saito roles his eyes, having gone through this process about 9 times, "Violent, loud, dangerous..." He looks up at Saito the same way all of the others have right before they turn him away, "Hu! I never listen to those files anyway!" A voice can be heard from behind Saito, "Sir-! I-I'm sorry, I'll let you-" 

"Get outa here!" the man scurries up and rushes out the door, "I can't believe they made us take one of those guys to help recruit. LIKE I WAS SAYING! I don't usually listen to those files, but after hearing yours kid...I'm a little curious!" The voice booms through the whole building,


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 5, 2009)

"EVERYONE SPLIT UP INTO A GROUP OF TWO AND TRY TO FIND THE ENTRANCE TO SOUL SOCIETY!" Melisa orders. 

Kana straightens up and salutes.  "Got it, Chief!  Lets go, Dai."
He sits down cross-legged staring at the ground.  "I'm fine staying here."
"Awww, why?"
"When I woke up this morning, the last thing that crossed my mind was to break into the Soul Society and start a frickin' war."
"You're no fun.  CHIEF!  Dai isn't going to help!"
Mellisa walks up and stops right in front of Dai with her arms crossed.
"Oh really now."
Dai turns back to Kana and gives her an evil glare.  "You bastard."  She merely laughs it off.
"Now, what do you expect to do if you're not gonna help with the operation?  Huh?"
Dai begins sweating and takes a big gulp.  "W-W-Well, um, I was thinking about siting around here and, errrr, pass the time?"
"Hmmmm, but wouldn't passing the time be uncomfortable with MY FOOT UP YOUR ASS!?"
"I guess I'll take my leave."  She begins to stroll away.
Dai turns back to her with a desperate look in his eyes.  "WAIT FOR ME!"  He gets up and quickly runs to her.
"That's better."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 5, 2009)

Akira Va De-

"Don't worry, don't worry, i'll go easy on you." De waved his hand." Release the winds of destiny, Kazehime!" A green energy surrounds Akira and explodes, causing a cloud of dust to engulf De. "Shikai? So soon!?" De's jaw dropped, when the smoke cleared, "Oi... Your blade didn't change." De waved his hand again. "Ah... it... didn't.." He blinked. "no... no wonder your in the fourth division..." De sweatdropped.

"That's not fair!" Akira jumped up and swung his blade downward, releasing a small blade of wind. "WHA!?" De jumped back. "YOU TRICKED ME YOU BASTARD!" He shouts. "I.. I didn't trick you! this is my first time using Shikai!" De blinked. "Seriously." He questioned. "Y..Yeah..." Akira rubbed the back of his head. "Well then, Let's try and get your shikai to really reveal itself." Isake grinned.

"Gods of death, Smile on my blade. Reap the souls of the damned and destroy those who stand in your way!" Isake raises his blade above his head, the blade begins to release a black energy. "Awaken Karitoriki!" His blade twists and bends until it forms a large black scythe. "Now then! This is how you start a real fight!" De laughed as he swung his scythe, releasing a massive golden blade of light. 

Akira jumps to the side just in time to barely avoid the attack. "Ah." Kama blinks. "Please do not destroy my office." Those were the only words he spoke. "Why is  he more worried about an office!?" Akira shouts inside his mind. "Kazehime! if you have a released form now is a time to show it!" He adds. "But~ It's too embarassing~" She cries. "HE'S GOING TO KILL US!" Kazehim just pouts. 

"RAH!' Akira swings releasing a small blade of wind, De breaks the blade with his right hand. "Come on, That's weak." He blinks. Raising his scythe then releasing another blast. one more Akira rolls out of the way. "I DON'T EVEN WANT TO JOIN!" He cries. "I DON'T CARE! I SAID YOU'RE JOINING SO YOU ARE!!!!" Isake releases two more blasts.

The first misses, Akira jumps into the air, Hit by the second attack and knocked backwards through a wall. "Guah." He lays under a pile of rubble. "COME ON! SHOW YOUR TRUE SELF!" Isake cheers. When he is curious about someting, When he wants something he fights for it. He keeps going until he gets what he wants. But Akira can't give him what he wants, He can't just RELEASE his blade. It's too embarrased to show itself.

"AKIRA!!" BOOM!!! His blade explodes in a violent green burst. Akira pulls himself up, He holds a golden staff with a pointed end. "Oh?" De was much more interested in this version. "And what can-" Before he can finish, the spike on the end of Akira's staff shoots forward and wraps around his leg. "Eh?" FWOOSH! He's pulled into the air and slammed into a wall. "GUAH!" He coughs. "That's what i'm talking about!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2009)

With Saito-

"Who the hell are you?" Saito asked, turning to see nothing but a shadowy figure in the corner of the room, in a crouching position. Many of the passing by Shinigami turned their heads, eyes wide after hearing what Saito said.

"What, haven't heard of me kid? That's pretty suprising..." A shine could be seen in the darkness as Madarame Ikkaku stepped out of the darkness, "Seeing how your trying to get into _MY _ squad!" 

Saito still looked confused at the man, until he noticed his white captain's coat, "Oh then you're-" The captain interupted him, "Madarame Ikkaku, 11th Squad Captain."

"Oh...so...when do I start..." Ikkaku gave an evil grin, releasing just enough reiatsu to knock Saito to the ground, "You start as soon as you get that blade of yours stained with 11th Squad blood..."

Saito looked at him, still confused, but now much more aware of the man's power, "We aren't wimps like the other squads, we don't allow weaklings in here, so the requirements for joining is you'll have to kill the last member to joined us." He cracks his neck, "This way we know we have the strongest..."

Saito nodded and gripped his blade, "Alright, lets get started!" Ikkaku grins again, "Lets hope that attitude gets you through this alive, heheh."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

Selia sighed in annoyance, clicking two of the caps on the sash she wore open. The Reishi inside the Ginto tubes began to float out, as she brought her hands up to point at the two Shinigami.

_"A fast flowing river, Clash at the Ocean: Gezeiten (Tide)."_

The stream of Reishi rushed out, each tube releasing a line that bound one of the Shinigami tightly, fastening their arms to their sides.

"There's no fight here," Selia shook her head, holding Alan's arm so he couldn't form his bow, "We bear no ill will."

"We were given explicit instruction," the Shinigami Selia was looking at stated, "To subdue and/or kill any strange intruders to Soul Society. You definitely fit into the category of strange intruders."

"Oh god above," Selia groaned, placing a hand to her head, "Isn't there someone amongst you who acts as the liaison between Quincy and Shinigami?"

"If you have any dealings to make with Shinigami," the other bound warrior spoke out, "You should have contacted your local Shinigami representative."

Selia and Alan paused. A few moments passed, before they looked at each other.

"Do we have a local Shinigami representative?" Alan asked, scratching his head.

"Not that I've ever heard of," Selia replied, a hand under her chin.

"Hmm." The brother and sister pondered.

"Hey!" the first Shinigami yelled, "Are you going to let us go?"

"Are you going to attack us again?" Selia replied with a question. When an uncomfortable pause served as the answer, she and Alan both vanished, leaving the bound Shinigami to try and escape on their own.


----------



## Serp (Mar 6, 2009)

Nagi shunpo'd from his hiding place, and with a few swift hand movements, released the water from inside his blade and rose it into the air, it was directly above Erin before he flicked his finger again and made the water fall in droplet like structures but with force like bullets. Nagi has also left a small amount of water within Kaima so he could control that too and sent that to attack from one side, while he shunpo'd ready to strike with his claws.


-----------

Kagato was standing next to Klaud, "So Klaud wanna find away in then?" 
Everyone had gone off in their own ways to find and entrance it wouldn't be too hard for the two most arrogant members of the Joutei (with good reason) to find away in. 

While they were still in rukongai and the Sekiseki had not absorbed all the loose reishi, Kagato decided to stand on the air and look around to see what he could see.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

As the tri-pronged attack came in, Erin finished the three layers of Kidou incantations.

Pulling her hand from the ground, specks of dirt falling from it as her hand pointed to the heavens, the Ninth Hado, Quake, creating a wave of dirt overhead; dirt that, mixed with water, became a dome of mud.

At her left side, where Nagi was closing in, Fractal Chaos was concentrated, passing the blades between the patches of light, creating a barrier of sharpened metal that prevented his attack.

On the right, the tail end of the rising mud dome caught the incoming sword, causing it to sink through the mud and be held tight as the water and earth Reishi interacted.

For the second stage of Erin's triple Kidou combo, she slammed both her hands into the dome above. Her greatest asset was her stable Reiryoku, which could change forms with ease. To convert this entire mud dome into the Eighth Hado, Blast Spheres, was difficult, but not impossible. The brown earth turned transparent dark blue.

The final stage of this was the most draining. Erin actually had to reseal her Zanpaktou.

In the gap of time, Nagi had gotten even closer, and she was forced to step right and left, dodging him at the same time as she summoned her Reiatsu for the final spell.

Bakudou Twenty-Five: Dome, was the most powerful Kidou Erin could currently use. Similar to the properties of the second Bakudo, a sheet of yellow Reiatsu appeared. In this case, however, it covered the user from head to foot, before expanding.

Because Erin had stepped out from under the blue mass of Blast Spheres, when Dome expanded, it pushed Nagi back under it. Reishi reacted with unknown Reishi as Dome ground in to the mass of dark blue explosive.

Erin smiled, holding all her strength to prevent the imminent explosion from reaching her.

"Boom."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 6, 2009)

-With Dai and Kana-

Kana marched onward, in search of a way into the Soul Society with Dai grudgingly following her.  His hands are behind his head and he sighs whilst looking up in the sky.  _"I can't believe this is how I'm spending my day..."_
"DAI!  Quit daydreaming and help look for a way in!"
*sigh* "Can't we just fuckin' bust our way in?  Hell, I could probably take out the whole Soul Society if I really wanted."
"Really now?" She sarcastically replies.  
"K.  I'll admit, I _may_ have exaggerated a bit.  But I do feel stronger.  After that frickin' crash course BOTH my parents gave me over the past few days.  God damn, that wasn't the way I wanted to spend my week.  And now, I'm stuck here for God knows why.  But I'll admit that I definitely feel stronger."
"See.  You're enjoying yourself."
He takes out his lolipop and points it at Kana.  "Now what makes you say that?"
She chuckles and pushes up her glasses up with her middle finger.  "Because...  The glasses shine in the light.  "You're easy to read."
"Oh really?"  He puts his lolipop back in his mouth and begins sucking it loudly.  
"If you truly 'hated' being a Quincy, as you seem to claim, then you wouldn't be here, now would you?"
"Well.... you pretty much forced me to come."
"Forced?  Hah!  I'm flattered, but honestly, you and I both know that you are the stronger of the two of us.  You don't need to follow me, but you do.  I'm your excuse to explain why you are doing these things instead of doing it on your own.  Or not.  I dunno."  She puts her hands on her hips and begins laughing up towards the sky.
"Yeah.  Whatever."
"Hey, I got it.  Why don't you use that Heeerankaika, or whatever its called, to search for an entrance faster?"
"Its pronounced Hirenkyaku, and no.  I'm not going to waste my energy before we even enter the Soul Society.  If we do run into trouble, and by the looks of it we probably will, I'll be the one needing to do the protecting.  After all, you did say I was the stronger one, right?"
"Awww.... I just wanted to see what it was like to go that fast...."
_"THAT WAS HER REASON!?"_


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 6, 2009)

Hikari formed and the white arua glemmed brightly in the darkness of the pit. The hollow lunged at Marco once more but a beam of light shoot down causing him to stagger back and was blinded breifly. "Seems that I was right after all. You use heat to see your targets in the pitch black. Normally this would give you an advantage but when fighting a light type Zanakupto or fire like mine your at a disadvantage."
All of the runes along Hikari's blade shined brightly as ever, it was much more noticable in the darkness due to the black background. Marco was confident now he could win but he never intended on releasing his Zanakupto.

"Enough of this battle."Marco shouted he slashed Hikari in multiple ways until the light was formed into star with the hollow in sight. He finally then lunged Hikari into the centre and a generally large beam penerated it's mask before exploding. "May the light of justice shine upon you... Hollow."He watched the hollow slowly disintergrate and resealed Hikari.

Shortly after he looked up to Captain Ishi and Vice-Captain Rukia, "Is that good enough for ya?"
"Your in!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 6, 2009)

With Potemkin

"Oh ho ho...what do we have here?" The new voice surprised Potemkin, quickly pulling his attention away from his feast. He thought he caught something out of the corner of his vision, but it was gone before he was sure. "A quickly born new Adjuucas, how interesting..."

"Who's there? Come out and show yourself, coward!" The challenge had barely been issued before Potemkin heard the sound of feet behind him. However, as he turned around, he saw nothing. It took him a second to realize that he was looking too high.

Before him, standing at barely 3 feet tall, was another hollow. An owl, with large glistening eyes. Just a tiny thing, it must be weak and--

Potemkin couldn't even see the blow. All he knew was that he had suddenly found himself bouncing across the sands. The owl was in front of him by the time he stopped rolling. "Don't think I haven't seen those eyes. I know what you were thinking. Nothing escapes my sight."

Potemkin pushed himself up enough to bring him to eye-to-eye with the tiny hollow. "Then what do you want?" If the strike before had been any indicator, Potemkin was no match for the hollow. So if it had wished to devour him, it would be doing so. Unless it wanted to toy with him.

"What do I want? Oh, that's not important. I'm just here to provide information. So a better question is, what do you want to know?" 

The question gave Potemkin pause. There was indeed plenty he wanted to know. But what ranked as most important? "...What power structure is there among our kind? If there is one, that is."

The owl's eyes glistened again. "Well, there have been rumors of a group of strong Adjuucas--that's what you are--organizing. But the interesting part is their leader, a Vasto Lorde. Vasto Lorde's are unimaginably strong, the ultimate form of our kind. And they have one leading them, as a king, or perhaps a general."

"A general..." Potemkin drew himself up entirely. "Very well. Would you bring me to them?"

With a quick flutter of wings, the owl had perched upon one of Potemkin's broad shoulders. "But of course. My purpose is to guide. Simply follow my directions are you will reach your destination."

As Potemkin began to move out, as an afterthought he asked, "Oh yes. What was your name."

"Oh, I am called Negos. And yourself?"

"Potemkin."

---

With Kazuo

Kazuo meditated with his blade. It had not been responsive in times when he had attempted before, but perhaps after this hollow hunt, his zanpakuto spirit would be more willing.

And he was not disappointed. Kazuo found himself in a large, cavernous room, though he could not yet make out the details. "Child..." The voice was deep, resounding, and authoritative. "For what reason are you here?"

Kazuo looked forward, trying to make out the form that was speaking to him. "I'm here because...well, isn't this what Shinigami do? Communing with my blade, growing stronger."

"And what do you wish to use my power for?"

"To protect people. What else would I want it for?"

The answer apparently had been wrong, as the vision began to fade away. "You are not yet ready. When you understand, then you will be able to use me."

"Not even going to let me know your name?"

"When you understand my purpose, you will know my name."

The vision was gone, and Kazuo opened his eyes. What did his sword mean by that? What other reason was necessary?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

"Now this is nostalgic," Nire sat on a pile of rocks, Terratail behind him and, in the distance, the beat of wings sounding out.

"Mnnnnyeh, He always has to go for the dramatic," Terratail boomed, "he's not that big at all."

"Still, since the three of us together, it's been...oh, far too long," Nire laughed. "I remember us all feeding on any foe stupid enough to challenge us. Now we've all grown old."

"Nyyyyyu, nostalgic, Nire? So unlike you. Do you miss Rahs now?"

Nire grumbled, swatting at Terra's tail which was poking him. "He'll be back sooner or later," he finally acknowledged.

~~~

"Alana, Marilith!" The tigress and lioness fell in a step behind Vale, the three flitting across the sounds to the crack of Sonido.

"I can feel one," Vale's eyes glittered with the paradise the round orb, clutched firmly in his hand, was showing him. "One of our brethren. I must go to him. I must set him free."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 6, 2009)

"Don't worry, we're almost there."

"I'm fine with waiting. But why are you--"

"Oh, don't worry about that. It's none of your concern."

"It's my _head_," Potemkin put an arm up to try and brush Negos off his head (where he had decided to perch a few minutes ago), but had his hand knocked away by a wing. He decided it was best not to press the issue. "Shouldn't they be in sight by now?"

"Oh, they are."

"I don't see any hollows. There's an odd rock structure up ahead but--"

"Yes, that's him." Potemkin stopped short. _That_ was an Adjuucas? Hadn't Negos explained to him that the largest type of hollow were the Gillian? But this was _massive..._ "Oh? Well then, if you don't feel capable of walking the rest of the way, I suppose I could call them here."

Negos spread out his wings ceremoniously and called out, "Hello, you old birds! Look how tall I've grown!" Potemkin suddenly realized why Negos had insisted on perching on his head, and he was _not_ amused.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

"Also the one most like Latas," Nire groaned with a hand to his head.

"Nyyyyyyyyaaan," Terra yawned loudly, "That is an entertaining replication."

The owl Adjuchas bounced up and down on the head of the slightly larger Adjuchas it rode upon.

"Nire, Terra!" Negos took off, fluttering around them, "How long's it been?"

Like old friends reuniting, an air of warmth was around the three.

Like old Hollow meeting, Nire flicked Negos, sending him spiralling off into the darkness.

"He'll be fine," the Stick Insect commented.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 6, 2009)

With Shin

He had given it some thought as the two were making their way back to Seireitei.He wanted to actually use his Shikai, even if it was just a sparring match.Plus he would be able to satisfy his curiosity and find out just how powerful this woman is.He would go easier on her though, he didn't like fighting women and because of that he was going to be extra  careful he didn't end up seriously injuring her.

_Now lets see what my options are._Shin thought._The first realm, Preta or Hungry ghost realm, as it was called by that mysterious, highly annoying and arrogant avatar.That was the realm he had seen in action already and those ghosts released by that realm would stuff themselves with Reishi until they literally could eat no more and would explode.Now if there was one thing he didn't want to do then it would be too blow Kaori up._

_the second option would be Hell realm, not only does the name of the realm alone sounds like I would be inviting trouble but what I had heard this attack could breath fire or something in that nature.As impressive as that may or may not sound I doubt it would work.Barbecuing her isn't really what I'm going for here._

_Now the third was Asura, I think, the one that could fuse together with my Shinzui Tatsujin and increase the cutting power many times._That one was probably his favorite of the five_.As good as that one may sound, cutting of one of those long legs belonging to Kaori wasn't something he was going for either.All of these were so well....Amazing in battle but completely unusable under friendly sparring conditions._

_
I need something with a little more control and lot less risk in involved, I have the fourth realm that could summon a canine of some sorts with shunpo powers or something, honestly can't remember exactly but I will try that one some other time.The only one I can think of that might work is the fifth realm.Yeah, as boring as a  Hakuda using ghost might sound.....Wait, boring is exactly what I'm going for.Boring and safe go hands in hand right, alright Human realm it is._

With Maxi and Luciela

The two were tracking the the scent of a trio of strong Adjuucha class Hollows, Luciela had warned him that there was one possible stronger Hollow present, stronger then Maxi but the clown had stopped listening after he himself felt the presence of something.A power like no other had been felt by him, he could identify it's nature but it was almost as if that power had been calling him.

He sure that he needed to find that power, taking that power for his own would make him as strong, no scratch that, beyond the power of Vastelorde he was certain of it.These two headed straight for Vale and his cohorts, Luciela could sense that their targets were heading towards them.She could tell already these three weren't those they had encountered earlier, when Maxi had been overpowered by that stick insect Hollow but she had a feeling this time things might not work out as good for them as they did that time.

Maxi and she were goners, or at least Luciela had been losing her battle with that dinosaur but even Maxi, who had overpowered the gorilla was nothing compared to that thin Hollow. 

It didn't take long for them to run into their prey, Maxi jumped off from Luciela and started loosening his joints as he took him time to evaluate his opponents.And identify the location of the great power he could sense somewhere around one of them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

Vale stood his ground, looking through his unclouded eyes at the clown Hollow. He could see his brethren, struggling against the weight of the binding around him. Vale could set him free.

His mask remains formed a ring around his forehead, with a single long spike stretching up over the top of his skull and down to his back. One hand rested on his sword hilt, the other, tightly clutched around the Orb of Freedom, that was what Vale had named it.

"Powerful Hollow," he announced loudly, indicating that Alana and Marilith should stand back, "I come bearing freedom for you and your followers. I come, with the power of Arrancar."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 6, 2009)

Seeing the three hollows meet each other, Potemkin pondered what Negos had told him. They seemed to be more of a band of old friends than a strict organization. However, they did seem to be exceptionally powerful. 

As Negos returned and perched on the giant hollow, Potemkin moved towards the stick bug--Nire, he believed Negos had called him. "Nire, is it? I am Potemkin, and while Negos was kind enough to give me information on hollows in general, he failed to give details on your organization. Would you be willing to oblige?"

Negos, upon noticing that Potemkin had moved to Nire, shot a cautionary glance to the stick-bug hollow.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 6, 2009)

"Powerful Hollow?"Maxi smirked upon hearing the way this arrancar was adressing him."Maxi's he's an Arrancar."Luciela whispered to him, this was the first time her senses had let her down like that.She had never smelled one before and so had just identified him as a powerful Adjuucha but now she realized he was much more then that. That controlled well of Reiatsu inside of him was only the tip of the iceberg, an Arrancar's realize would bring out the full and real power of one.If this Arrancar was already stronger then Maxi as he was then that release would certainly obliterate her pack leader.

"I do not care much for that title, something along the lines of Primera-sama sounds much better but it's too soon for that."Maxi told Vale as he stepped forward."But that gift of your's sounds interesting, I have to admit."Maxi started circling around Vale, those other two were kept their eyes on the Hollow but stayed back.

"I decided on taking that power from you, I'm still incomplete and therefor have no interest in becoming an Arrancar now but that presence that radiates from that thing."A thin clawed finger pointed at the sphere Vale was clutching."It's calling me,Can you hear it?"He asked Vale."It is beautiful"Seemingly mesmerized by whatever power the orb held he stepped forward, his hand reaching out for it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> "Powerful Hollow?"Maxi smirked upon hearing the way this arrancar was adressing him."Maxi's he's an Arrancar."Luciela whispered to him, this was the first time her senses had let her down like that.She had never smelled one before and so had just identified him as a powerful Adjuucha but now she realized he was much more then that. That controlled well of Reiatsu inside of him was only the tip of the iceberg, an Arrancar's realize would bring out the full and real power of one.If this Arrancar was already stronger then Maxi as he was then that release would certainly obliterate her pack leader.
> 
> "I do not care much for that title, something along the lines of Primera-sama sounds much better but it's too soon for that."Maxi told Vale as he stepped forward."But that gift of your's sounds interesting, I have to admit."Maxi started circling around Vale, those other two were kept their eyes on the Hollow but stayed back.
> 
> "I decided on taking that power from you, I'm still incomplete and therefor have no interest in becoming an Arrancar now but that presence that radiates from that thing."A thin clawed finger pointed at the sphere Vale was clutching."It's calling me,Can you hear it?"He asked Vale."It is beautiful"Seemingly mesmerized by whatever power the orb held he stepped forward, his hand reaching out for it.



Vale's movement speed was quick, he caught Maxi's hand as it approached the orb and pulled it back.

"You believe yourself able to become the strongest?"

Vale looked deep into Maxi's eyes, studying him. Appraising him.

"You have drive," the Arrancar spoke at last, "And are still able to grow. The Orb of Freedom cries at your plight, the bondage that encases you. Should I release you now, or give you the chance to become stronger. If you reach out for it, your world will change. Are you ready for this, my brethren?"



TheOftViewer said:


> Seeing the three hollows meet each other, Potemkin pondered what Negos had told him. They seemed to be more of a band of old friends than a strict organization. However, they did seem to be exceptionally powerful.
> 
> As Negos returned and perched on the giant hollow, Potemkin moved towards the stick bug--Nire, he believed Negos had called him. "Nire, is it? I am Potemkin, and while Negos was kind enough to give me information on hollows in general, he failed to give details on your organization. Would you be willing to oblige?"
> 
> Negos, upon noticing that Potemkin had moved to Nire, shot a cautionary glance to the stick-bug hollow.



"Hollow of strength are attracted to Hollow of greater strength. It is like gravity." Nire pointed a single elongated finger to the dome of darkness on the outcrop over the sand falls. "Within it sits Latas, ruler of the Hollow that gather here. If you have been brought here by the call of his power, that makes you one of us. But within this Hierarchy, there is a place for all beings. Do not think yourself able to stand at our front."

Nire's face changed a little, and the air began to swirl and grow heavy. He was by no means flaunting his power, simply administering a warning.

"Aaaaaayn," Terratail, who had been casually lying on the ground, suddenly stood up, reaching his full height. He looked past Nire and the new arrival, seeing a slow moving form emerge from the darkness. "Nyeeeeh, the favourite has returned," he commented as Rahs stepped forward, a sombre look on his face.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 6, 2009)

With Maxi

The Hollow was silent for a short moment, simply gazing at this orb of freedom.Though eventually he decided to decline the offer."Like I said, I'm incomplete as of now and I have no intention of becoming an imperfect Arrancar like you."The cloaked Hollow spun around on his heel and started walking away."I would've eaten you and and taken that orb but for some reason I truly believe that even the slighest contact could ruin my dream by changing me prematurely."

"I'll do so so other time, when I'm complete."He took his seat again, on Luciela's back and waved once."I'll be back soon."Just a little more time and he would evolve, he was certain of it, it was so close.He had no intention of ruining it now.

With Klaud and Dio

The two formed a team and split up, they just headed in a random direction, probably what the others did as well.Neither of the two had really anything to gain with breaking into Seireitei but since both intended to become stronger they just agreed on doing so.Well Dio was pretty much forced but still he wanted to become stronger.

"So what is this Seireitei?"Dio asked Klaud."The city of the Shinigami, the strongest of them live there."Dio had no idea what the Quincy was talking about though."What do you mean with god of death?, are they real gods?"

Klaud chuckled."No no, it's just what they are called."Dio was relieved to hear this, though didn't let it show."The Shinigami can be described as the polar opposite of an Hollow, while they are the corrupted souls the Shinigami are those that passed on and some of those purified souls gain spiritual power and manifest a zanpakuto, usually a sword but it depends on the shinigami."
Dio nodded, so far he could keep up with all this.

"Alright, I didn't think you knew nothing about them."Klaud said."Alright, I'll tell you some other things, it might be of use to you."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

Vale watched as the clown Adjuchas left.

"He is young and brash," he announced to Alana and Marilith, "I wonder what drives him. His evolution may be our hope."

"I would not bet on it, Vale-sama" Alana shook her head, "There are better, wiser, choices in this world."

"We have no luxury of choice," Vale replied, "Let us continue on."

~~~

"Selia, what are you doing?"

Alan was resting on a pile of boxes, watching Selia. She was meditating again, but this time, it was different. A single arrow of Reishi was forming before her. It did nothing else but absorb and release Reishi, in tune with Selia's own breathing. Now and again, it darkened, but quickly returned to the light colour Reishi always was.

"I'm trying to develop spiritual power," Selia replied at last. "Quincy always use the environment's Reishi, but all humans have their own power buried in their soul. Because we are always exposed to spiritual power, we should be able to create our own, something that exists alongside a Quincy's own abilities. I think if I can find a power within myself, as well as my outside powers, I can grow further."

"Huh," Alan hopped up, looking out the doorway of the abandoned building they were resting inside, "Do you think I could do that?"

"You could try," Selia commented, "But do it when I'm keeping guard for Shinigami. I don't know why they're so intent to attack us, but until we can find someone peaceful, we might as well keep out of sight."

"Right." Alan returned to the pile of boxes, as the ambient Reishi Selia manipulated tried to take form.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 6, 2009)

"Favorite?" Negos looked over Rahs appraisingly. "Oh ho, I _have_ missed a lot, haven't I?" He took to the air with a flap of his wings, and began to circle the Adjuucas. "But so so grim. What could have happened to give him such a face? I wonder..."

Potemkin, meanwhile, had taken a step away from Nire and began to observe the situation. They seemed to be willing enough to accept him in their ranks. However, it would take some time to become integrated with their actions and customs. Not to mention assess where he stood in relation to all the others.

But for now, the focus seemed to have shifted away from him and onto the new arrival.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

Rahs, in annoyance, tried to swat the owl Adjuchas fluttering around his head. To his surprise, it proceeded to vanish from his perception, reappearing on his head and bending over to peck his mask repeatedly. When Rahs tried to hit it, it vanished, leading to Rahs hitting himself in the face.

Nire's soft laughter was hidden by Terratail's massive booming.

"Rahs," Nire eventually spoke, "Where's Scarlet?"

Rahs shook his head, the grimness over his figure translating. "We ended up attacking a Hierarchy. There were more Adjuchas than we could handle, and we fled. Before we could escape fully, the Hierarchy leader appeared before us. I somehow escaped. Scarlet did not."

Nire took on Rahs's grimness. "Another powerful Hollow leaves us then," he sounded annoyed. "What can you tell me about the Hierarchy leader? Was it stronger than Latas?"

"I couldn't tell," Rahs shook his head, his one eye, in the middle of his mask, remaining focused on Nire, "I honestly couldn't tell. If they stood side by side, I'd say their power was identical. I don't know what he could do either. All I know was that he was about..." Rahs swung up his hand, which raised a pillar of sand to a height roughly two and a half times his own, "this tall."

Nire groaned. "Oh it had to be _him_."

"You know who it was?" Rahs took a step forward, sparks beginning to play out across his body, "Is there anything we can do?"

"There is nothing we can do," Nire replied, placing a hand on Rahs's arm to stop him, "You might as well accept that she is lost to us. He gains followers at a speed far greater than any other Hierarchy Leader. If he did not consume her or allow her to be consumed, he will keep her."

Rahs groaned, shaking his head, "Damn," sparks played out across his body, "Damn her!" he punched the ground, sending out a wave of power taht blew the sand up, "Weren't we going to become strong together! What gives them the right to run away like that?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 6, 2009)

_In the Mountains_
They had traveled about 2 miles before reaching the training camp, it greatly resembled one of those military camps in the human world except without the guns and tanks. "Whoa this place is huge." Andy said amazed, she made her way thorough the large crowd of people trying to find their living quaters with there teammates, "Excuse me.....pardon me......future Second Division Captain coming through.", she soon found her living quaters which was a military tent that was 20 ft. wide x 32 ft. long X 10 ft. high. Upon entering the tent, she see's two other Shinigami, one was a astoundingly gorgeous petite and statuesque female with jet black that goes down to the middle of her back and with an elegant figure similar to a model's, with standered Shinigami clothes and a nōdachi on her left waist, and it appeared she was also blind. The other was a tall, extremely attractive male with muscular build like a model who looks like the mythical Greek god Adonis, he has blond hair, emerald green eyes, wears standered Shinigami clothes, and with a katana on his back. Andy was completely dazzled by how beautiful these two Shinigami were, they looked very strong as well, "Oh hello there you must be or new teammate, my name is Saya Higurashi, and you are?" Saya greeted with a smile, Andy stood there for a second, still amazed how beautiful these two were, "Um are you ok?", "OH, Im sorry just spaced out for a minute, my name is Andy Yagyū" Andy replied, she then turned her attention to the hot male smiling at her, "Hi I...Im Andy....plea...pleased to meet you", "You to, my name is Patrick Swan." Patrick said shaking her hand, "Nice to meet you Patrick". Just then, Ryo came into their tent, "Well, well, looks like you kids our my students." Ryo said, "_Face palm_, oh great."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 7, 2009)

With Saito-

He is led by two shinigami to a moderate sized platform that he will be battling on. Saito takes a look around and sees many of the 11th squad members there watching as well as Captain Ikkaku standing and observing the match, "Listen new guy, here's how it'll go. Your going to fight our newest recruit in a battle to the death, and if by some chance you win, you'll become the guy that fights the new recruits until either a new guy is switched in or you die."

Saito nods, "Simple enough I guess." A man slightly on the tall side and very muscular enters the battle area. He has black hair tied back into a pony tail. Whispers can be heard in the crowd, "That's Masako, he's been on a winning streak for a pretty long time." "Yea, I doubt this new kid will beat him." 

Saito ignores the size and most likely strength and experience difference, he just draws his Zanpaktou. He started to toss the katana back and forth between hands, "So, are we ready to start yet?" The Vice Captain stands in the middle of the two, "Begin!" 

Saito tosses his sword up and catches it in his hand. He holds it in a very strange style. The end of the hilt faces toward the ground, and the dull side of the blade is almost pressed against his under arm with the blade facing outward. 

Masako holds his blade in a very traditional kendo stance and awaits the first attack, "Well, guess I'll go first then..." He rushes forward and as he reaches a distance a few feet away from his enemy he leaps into the air. Saito flips so his feet face the sky and clashes blade with the Kendo user from above. 

He pushes his blade off and sends Saito backwards, but he lands perfectly and smoothly, "Why is he holding his weapon like that?" "Guess the rumors are true, he really is an idiot that got rejected by every other squad. Guess he was finally sent to the slaughter house, here in Squad 11." Many of the spectators sneer at the new graduate but he pays them no attention, "This...this is what I was expecting..." He says preparing his blade for another attack.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 7, 2009)

Marco made his way up the ladder once finding it and climbed himself to the top, "Too bad you dont have a Zankupto, eh Mara?"
He looked to the corner of his eye at the female Shinigami which, he hated. He pushed up his glasses once more before putting his hands behide the back of his neck proudly.
"Too bad you cant fight without those glasses, eh Kura?"
Marco ignored the comment and moved to the left hand side of the Captain being a fair distance behide.
"By the way Kura, that sealing kiduo you had casted around you since you arrived. It's hopelessly weak."
"Whatever you say Mara."Marco replied he knew she had always been better with Kiduo most where but he'd beat her in melee any day.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2009)

With Neku/Isac-

"So. How do we get in?" Isac rubbed his chin. "Don't worry, I've got a plan!" Neku smirked. A few moments and a fade to white later. "THIS IS YOUR PLAN!?" Isac shouts,  He's covered in pins. Neku's right arm is fully transformed. "OFCOURSE IT IS!" He shouts. "You use pins right!? so, We just use ALL your pins at once and i'll release a giant pillar of fire and BAM! we're in soul society!"

SLAP! Isac smacked Neku across the face. "Ah. Thank you. I was becoming delerious for a moment." Neku commented. "N...No... I'VE BECOME MY FATHER!!!!" He crouches in the corner, dark depression over him. "Why don't we just try my power shot mixed with your fire?" He sighed. "Sounds good." Neku stood next to Isac as if nothing happened. The two both cocked back their right arms.

"On three." Isac pumped in as much spirit as he could into his hand, Neku did the same. "HELL'S INFINITE/POWER!" They thrust their fists forward. "INFERNO/SHOT!" Isac's ball of energy is quickly surrounded and enhanced by Neku's pillar of fire. The two attacks intertwine and crash into the protective wall of Seretei. BOOOOM!!!!! It creates a massive dust cloud. *"WE DID IT!"* They cheer.

The two rush towards the center of their attack and jump. FLAM! They crash into the wall. "GUAH!!! IT'S HOT!!!!" Neku jumps off and rolls on the ground. Isac is stuck due to shock, but eventually slips to the floor. "It.. Didn't work." Isac sighed. "It should have! that was by far the most awesome attack i've ever done, Ever." He rubbed his chin. "Besides, My infinite inferno can destroy the walls of the Joutei like nothing."

He sat down infront of the massive wall. "The hell makes this so special." As he says that, the sun is suddenly blocked. "Well, For one." A massive voice booms. "It's made of a special material. Your attacks honestly are too weak to destroy it." Neku looks up to see a giant man, two times bigger, maybe five! then Brikan. "Uh.... Hi..." Neku waves. The man raises a gaint hammer. "Hi." He smiles.

Elsewhere with Selia-

"You knowth." A voice comes from the shadows. "Dere's an eathy wath to geth into the thoul thociety." A small child missing one of his front teeth walks out from the woods. "Really! Ith True!" He smiles. "Youth justh gotta beath the gaurd of the north south eatht or wetht gateths!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

Alan had actually been the one to hold back Selia, before she formed her bow. She had drifted into a realm between awakening and sleep, which had led her to become hyperaware, and yet able to be surprised at the same time.

"A way to Soul Society?" Alan squatted down to the kid's level, smiling friendlily, "That's awful nice of you. Would you please tell us more?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2009)

"You thee." The kid starts, taking a very know it all pose. "Thereths thethse gaurdths. They protecta the thoul thociety and theiretei. To break in youth gotta beat the gaurdths! But ith not eathy! They are big hulking people! they have weaponth the thize of threeth! Tho many people have lotht their life trying to become the nexth gaurd. Cauth thometimeths they will let you challenge the gaurdths for their thpot!" 

The kid shakes his head. "Truly thad really. But ith how thingth are!" He smiles. "If you really want to get into thereitei, Thaths how you do it!" He cheered. "But, I donth really recomend ith. Ith kinda dangerouth. Though, i kinda explained why already eh." The kid rubs his chin. "But, If you have a REALLY good reathon, Thath theems to be the besth method for you. Otherwith you have to go through a big ordeal. Pathporth and thtuff."

With Neku/Isac-

BOOM!!! "THE BAN HAMMER HAS FALLEN!" The man laughs. "Oi. That's an old joke." Neku blinks. "EH!?" The man is shocked. "You. You dodge it!?" Neku shook his head. "I haven't moved... You missed..." He comments. "Ah." The man nods. "Sorry, I don't like wearing these in battle." He reaches into his robe and pulls out a giant pair of glasses. "There we go." He raises his hammer. "Sorry for this hassle." The gaurd comments. "Ah, It's no problem." Neku waves. "THE HELL ARE YOU TWO DOING!?" Isac shouts.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 7, 2009)

With Shin

After giving it good thought he had decided to challenge Kaori and make use of that human realm his zanpakuto possessed.They weren't far from the gate anymore and so he had to hurry up."Uhm....Kaori, I want to ask you something?"A bit nervously, the shorter of the two was looking down at his feet as the giantess turned to look him.


"My my, on a first name basis already?"She asked."Well Shin I told you already that we are on a mission so if you want to ask me out, it'll have to wait."Shin wasn't really sure what to think of this, was she just playing around?Or really that arrogant?
_The nerve of some people, acting all arrogant like that and assume everyone thinks they are the greatest_.It was lost on him that he was exactly like that, perhaps they were a better fit for each other then he thought.

"...........Actually I just wanted a sparring match, besides the mission is already over."He quickly added."Not that I intended to ask you out, but I mean since the mission is over it doesn't matter if we take a little longer."He looked up to see that Kaori was giving it some thought and then gripped her nodachi."Alright, I've been curious about the skills of our thirteenth seat so this gives me a good upportinity to determine it for myself."

Shin unsheathed his Shinzui Tatsujin and Kaori did the same with her Shichikyuuten Shichitouken.The nodachi seemed like a perfect fit for Kaori since it matched her length.It had a black sheath and handle, the latter having a red diamond pattern.The weapon didn?t have a guard though.

Without wasting time both of them raced towards the other and their blades clashed against each other.Though both of them were just testing their opponents,a flurry of slashes were unleashed by both, none hitting their mark and when both felt they had seen enough they jumped back."I?m releasing now so I advice you to do the same."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 7, 2009)

Saito vs Masako-

Saito rushes forward once again but pushes off to the left when he gets close so the two clash blades smoothly. He then quickly spins around after coming off the attack and stabs his weapon forward, but Masako blocks the attack.

"Yes..." He swings his blade down again and again, "Yes, yes yes!!!" Masako quickly raises his blade, forcing Saito's up and juts the sword forward. Saito slides out of the way but is still cut on his side, but he ignores it.

Saito swings his sword down hard on his open opponent but he manages to block with his hilt and guard. The newly graduated academy student swings his leg up and kicks his opponent right in the side, "Ahaha! An opening!" He stabs forward again but Masako leaps backwards to avoid it, "Above you!!!" Masako looks up to see Saito shoot down at him with his sword pointed forward.

He blocks the attack and pushes Saito away, but Saito lands right on his feet and rushes forward and leaps at Masako, who parries the attack, but Saito runs right past him after they clash. He then comes back in a similar attack, and this continues again and again, right after each other.

"This guy is crazy..." One of the spectators mention, "Yea, what is he accomplishing?" Some of the others realize what is going on, "Heheh...interesting."  Saito is picking up more and more speed after every blow until he finally stops, breathing heavily.

"What did that accomplish..." Masako asks his opponent as he grips his blade ready to strike, "What, you still haven't noticed? They're small, but there's plenty of em'!" Masako gives him a curious look and then moves forward, but feels multiple sharp pains on his chest and stomach. He looks down and sees that there are many small cuts all over.

"The hell?" Saito drags his blade along the floor as he charges forward, "Ruuuuuuurra!" He pounces on top of Masako, he feels a blade dug into his shoulder but still has a huge grin on his face, "Yes...I knew this would be" He pulls out the blade in his shoulder, "The biggest thrill yet!" 

He stands up, over his opponent who has Saito's weapon stabbed through his chest. He retrieves his Zanpaktou and walks away. Gossip can be heard from the crowds but Saito ignores it as he holds his shoulder wound and Masako's body is taken away. 

He spots Captain Ikkaku blocking his path out of the building, "Not bad kid, anything to win huh?" Saito looks up at him, "Welcome to the 11th Squad, I'd get some 4th squad punk to clean that up for you, just incase we get some new recruits in, it'll be your job to squash em', or die."

He walks past Saito, "You'll do big things here, I just know it." Saito absorbs the words that were just spoken by his new captain and moves on and out of the building, "So, where's the 4th Squad anyway? Was that one of the ones I tried to get into?" 

He pulls his hand off of his shoulder and looks at all of the blood he has lost, "Eh, who needs em." He rips off the top of his academy uniform and wraps it around his injury, "I won't be needing this thing anymore anyway,"  He starts to slightly bounce up and down on his feet, "Now more importantly, where's my room! Whatever, I'll find somewhere to get some shut eye!" 

He climbs up one of the building walls with his one arm and gets on the roof. He looks around at Soul Society as a whole, "Big place, there's gota' be somewhere with a good view!" He leaps onto the next building roof and continues to run through his new home.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 7, 2009)

With Kazuo

"I appreciate you letting me do this, Asami." Kazuo and Asami were standing out in an open area inside Seireitei, zanpakutos with them. "I wasn't really sure who else to ask."

Asami waved it off. "Ah, people always want to know how they've improved with training. Besides, it's not like either of us are gonna get hurt."

"Well, you did say we should use real blades." Kazuo glanced down at the hilt, wondering why Asami had insisted against using practice blades.

Asami grinned and drew her blade. "I've got more than enough control to keep from actually hurting you. You gotta make sure you use your blade as much as possible from now on. Make sure you and your blade work well together.

Kazuo drew his sword as well and held it out. _Well, maybe I'll figure out exactly what my spirit wants me to understand._ His optimism was promptly shot down _Not very likely._

This snide remark made Kazuo look down at his blade and begin muttering to it. Asami sighed. The kid had gotten caught up with his spirit, forgotten entirely that the match had begun. She'd have to remind him. One small shunpo brought her within sword range and she swung down, aiming to smack him with the flat of the blade--a suitable reminder to focus.

"...eight--Seki." Asami's blade struck a shield that had formed around Kazuo, repelling her blade. She was forced to leap away to avoid being struck by Kazuo's own sword. Kazuo did not attempt to follow her, but instead held up his hand, two fingers pointing out, and yelled "Hadou four--Byakurai!"

Asami's eyes widened. Had he performed a double chant? But when the kidou fired, it looked more like a burst of static than lightning. While it did reach Asami, it did nothing more than make Asami's hakama smoulder.

Kazuo put his hand on the back of his head embarrassingly. "I tried to do that one without the chant. I guess I still need a little more work on that."

Asami wasn't sure whether to laugh of grimace. "Well, I'm at least glad to see you hadn't actually lost your focus. Saying a chant while it looked like you were conversing with your spirit?"

"Oh, my zanpakuto spirit would never let me ignore a fight at hand. He's very strict." Kazuo put his blade at the ready, and began to move in towards Asami. Part the skies in an instant, strike with aught to halt you. Hadou two--Scythe!" A blue blade of energy formed around Kazuo's left hand, and he began to attack.

As Asami blocked and dodged, she considered Kazuo's fighting style. He seemed to enhance his zanpakuto ability with multiple kido strikes by default. For example, he was now using the blade of reiatsu as a secondary blade to aid in blocking her strikes or making an extra attack while she was busy with his zanpakuto. And he was getting better with his zanjutsu and hoho as well--his strikes were beginning to slicer her hakama. 

Still, there was one mistake he was making. Asami swung her blade in an easy to block strike. The reiatsu blade came up to stop it--just as Asami wanted. She pushed through, using her strength to break through the kidou, much to Kazuo's suprise. As her blade burst through it, she released the blade with one of her hands and use it to strike Kazuo square in the chest, knocking him flat on his back.

Asami squatted down next to the shinigami. "You need to remember that your opponent doesn't need to play by your rules. They can just tank through whatever you have and hit you. This is the second time that's happened to you, isn't it?" She grabbed Kazuo's hand and pulled him up. "And that was me without using my kidou."

Kazuo nodded. That would be a useful thing to keep note of. 

---

With Potemkin

Potemkin was somewhat confused. If she were still alive, and not held captive, would she not return to them at the soonest opportunity? He opened his mouth to state his thoughts, but was stopped as Negos landed on his head again. 

"Best not to bother him with your questions. Hollows do not work in the ways you would expect. They are not all soldiers." The owl had given an answer to Potemkin's question before he had been able to give it. That one had an uncanny ability to understand what was going on around him. It discomforted Potemkin.

So instead, Potemkin voiced a different concern. "What has happened when those of this hierarchy have come upon his in the past?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "You thee." The kid starts, taking a very know it all pose. "Thereths thethse gaurdths. They protecta the thoul thociety and theiretei. To break in youth gotta beat the gaurdths! But ith not eathy! They are big hulking people! they have weaponth the thize of threeth! Tho many people have lotht their life trying to become the nexth gaurd. Cauth thometimeths they will let you challenge the gaurdths for their thpot!"
> 
> The kid shakes his head. "Truly thad really. But ith how thingth are!" He smiles. "If you really want to get into thereitei, Thaths how you do it!" He cheered. "But, I donth really recomend ith. Ith kinda dangerouth. Though, i kinda explained why already eh." The kid rubs his chin. "But, If you have a REALLY good reathon, Thath theems to be the besth method for you. Otherwith you have to go through a big ordeal. Pathporth and thtuff."



"Pathporth?" Alan moved in closer to look at the child, "Is this some teleportation method?"

"He mean passport," Selia pushed Alan aside, "Don't get your hopes up. It looks like we're going in the front door. Thank you," Selia bowed to the child, "Your advice is greatly appreciated."

Selia went first through the door, Alan following after her. With Hirenkyaku, they moved from the outer limits of Rukongai rapidly, approaching the giant western gate. At it's outer limits, they both pulled short, studying the path to Seireitei.

"Well?" Alan looked around in curiosity, "What are we doing next?"



TheOftViewer said:


> With Potemkin
> 
> Potemkin was somewhat confused. If she were still alive, and not held captive, would she not return to them at the soonest opportunity? He opened his mouth to state his thoughts, but was stopped as Negos landed on his head again.
> 
> ...



"They stay," Nire looked up from where he held Rahs. "That one has a magnetism far above Latas's. His battlelust is like a beacon. It's disgusting."

"Myyyyyon, Don't judge him, Nire," Terra swung his massive head from side to side, "Battlelust is a terrible thing to have. Difficult to get rid of."

More of the small creatures were emerging from Terratail's back, vanishing into the darkness, carrying away his hunting desires. The countless number that appeared daily were enough to speak of what still lay within the massive crocodile's heart.

Rahs was looking at Potemkin, his single blue eye lolling about, studying the design of the Hollow. Eventually, he pointed with a finger. "Who are you?" he asked bluntly.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 7, 2009)

Shin VS Kaori

"Soukutsu, Shinzui Tatsujin"Once again Shin released, the six golden rings start ringing and like always his breath became visible and a the sound of a strong wind could be heard, yet no actual difference could be felt."So that's your release huh?, very flashy."The woman said as she sheathed her nodachi again.
The rings started settling down again and Shin frowned, was she giving up all of a sudden?

"I'm aware this zanpakuto is quite intimidating but I was hoping for a little more then just this."Shin said but Kaori waved him off."No, I'm just taking my time."She replied.Because of the nodachi's large size and the manner she carried it  she had to keep one hand on the sheath around the height of her waist and and her sword hand on the handle.In the hand she was holding the nodachi with was a piece of black cloth.

Shin started easy, just going in for an attack without activating a realm, intending to force her to unsheathe again.Using Shunpo he darted around her, intending to fore her to step her game up by at first confusing her and then going in close range.And he did so eventually he blurred and reappeared close to Kaori.And attacked with an sideways slash, aimed towards the shoulder.

Kaori unsheathed and countered in a blur, making it clear to Shin she was an Iado style user.Though he wasn't sure of the specifics of that style what he did know was that it focused on keeping the katana sheathed until an enemy was in range, then in move the user draws, slashed, wiped the blood of the blade and then resheathed.

Since this was just a clash of swords the blood wiping step was removed but this was enough for him to figure out what that piece of cloth was used for.
Shin jumped back again, intending to play it safe for now since he had no experience with the style.Besides this turned out like an good opportunity for testing out of that last realm he knew of.

"5th realm, Manusya!"The fifth ring started ringing now and from it a dark energy started to leak.More and more came out and it started to form together until it resembled a human, more specificly until it resembled Shin.
Though a pitch dark version of Shin with little features, just the outline and overall body shape.The clothing could be made out clearly though, it resembled that of Shin but with a modified kisode with a hoodie attached.

Shin only had to think the order and it happened, it dashed towards Kaori.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 7, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin looked over to Rahs. He had not noticed that the Adjuuca's gaze had been upon him. This one wasn't on the level of the other three, judging by his interactions with them. Perhaps he was closer to Potemkin's level.

"I am Potemkin. I was brought to this hierarchy by this one." He lifted a finger to point to Negos, who was again perched upon his head. "And you are?"

---

With Kazuo

Kazuo put himself back into a fighting stance, ready to have another go at Asami. _Alright, this time we go less heavy on Kidou. Be fast, dodging, and look for a good opening. And remember what she said._

However, Asami seemed to have lost focus, staring off into the distance. For a brief moment, Kazuo considered doing what she had tried to do to him--a reminder to stay focused on the battle at hand. But he thought better of it. Were she really distracted by something, it may be important. "Asami? What's going on?"

"The gate's still down." Asami sheathed her sword, indicating that this training was indeed over. "Looks like someone's really trying to get into Seireitei."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

"Rahs," the cyclopian gorilla adjuchas introduced himself.

"Nire," Rahs looked up at the stick insect, "Has Latas been active lately?"

"He's been moping around again," Nire shook his head in reply, "Go see him. Maybe a ride on your shoulders will cheer him up."

"I'm not a horse Hollow," Rahs grumbled. All the same, he wandered off, towards the dark field cast over the stone outcrop.

It was unique of all the underworld of Hueco Mundo. A portal to the depths that none would brave. A giant, perfect, circle, sand endlessly cascading down. The outcrop that hung over it was where Latas lived, watching over the sand, an hourglass of immense dimensions. The time afforded a Hollow was long. For the young Vasto Lorde, waiting for it to pass was all he could do.

Rahs passed through the dark field, a thin shell that none could see inside of, but Latas could see all beyond. The small Vasto Lorde, wrapped tight in the clothe of a Gillian, was staring at the mask he carried.

Rahs sighed and stood behind Latas, waiting for himself to be either acknowledged, or dismissed. Time crept by like the rushing of sand.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 7, 2009)

*SNAP*
Kana stops in her tracks and looks very excited.  "I've had a great idea."
Dai stops and looks lazily at her.  "I seriously doubt that..."
"Trust me.  It's a stroke of genius.  Alright, what we do is, and stay with me here, we _climb_ over this fence here."
Dai simply stares back, not blinking.  Kana returns the gaze with a big smile in her face, very proud of herself.
"Right?  Great plan."
"That is arguably the worst idea I have ever heard.  Ever."  He turns and points.  "HAVE YOU SEEN THE SIZE OF THE FRICKIN' THING!?"
"Hmmmm..."  She rubs her chin in deep thought.  "That _may_ cause problems for us..."
Dai falls over in disbelief.  "It'll cause more than just _problems_.  We can't do it.  I say we head back to the group.  We haven't found any way in."
"B-But..... if we could just get over the fence and-" 
"Do you want to see what happens when you try and get over the fence?
He manifests his bow in a flash.
"So cool..."
He then takes aim and shoots a single arrow towards the Soul Society.
"Observe."  As it seems to look as if it were going to enter, it explodes in a brilliant red flash.  "See.  There is some sort of barrier that prohibits people from entering from the outside."
"But what if we-"
"This is why this whole plan was stupid to begin with.  Unless you're a shinigami, I see no way that any of us could get in."
"But-"
"I'm heading back."
He begins to walk off as Kana stands and looks at him.
"....you're no fun...."  She slowly follows him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

*"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-*CRASH*-ha..."*

The truly gigantic man perched atop the western gate - laughing loudly as he leaped gracefully into the air to land perfectly and confront Selia and Alan as they approached - tripped midlaunch and crashed facefirst on the ground below.

Selia and Alan sweatdropped.

Unfazed, he stood back up, laughing loudly. *"FOOLISH INTRUDERS!"* he boomed *"YOU DARE TRY TO PASS THROUGH THE GATE GUARDED BY I, THE GREAT SAYLORN?*

"Looks like we got a real hardhead," Alan muttered under his breath.

"You and he should get along just fine then," Selia teased.

Just before the brother and sister Quincy formed their bows, Selia felt a presence approaching.

"Hey," she looked up, staring in the direction of the male and female in the distance, "Weren't they there with the Joutei as well?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 7, 2009)

Klaude and Dio

They had been sitting for the last hour now, just talking.Well better said Klaud informed Dio about Shinigami, a bit more about Hollows and the relations between those two, Quincies and Humans and their spiritual capabilities.
Dio learned that regular humans like him did not have spiritual power of their own and only gained that by being in proximity of a strong spiritual power.

This made him wonder who it was that gave Dio this power but the arrival of a notable presence forced them get up and keep their guard up.Or better said, Klaud noticed this and warned Dio to stay on his guard.Klaud took out his Quincy cross that had been dangling around his wrist and raised his hand as that golden bow of his was formed.Golden colored energy with the outline of glass like bow within the energy present.

In a short amount of time his power had evolved greatly, it was not long ago that he only had the generic Quincy bow available to him, next was the frame within the bow.Though there was little visual difference  between the old bow and that stage the difference in power out was great.And recently his bow had evolved once more.

Now small solid blocks of white silver seemed to float on the golden energy energy bow.The blocks were scattered all over the bow, though when the situation called for it he could manipulate these and collect them in a specific part of the bow in order to block an attack, it would be useful when an Shinigami would attempt to get in close with an sword strike.

Eventually a Shinigami appeared, the man was wearing glasses and a book in one hand and the other was resting on his zanpakuto."I was one a routine assignment related to that large scale Hollow invasion recently but this...."He pointed at Klaud and Dio.The latter had taken out his Nerofossia and Luna sphere.

The first sphere was because it was his main way of defense also it allowed him to semi keep with that blurring disappearing thingy those Quincies did, Klaud had told him that Shinigami could do something similar.The Luna sphere could generate a close range weapon,useful against sword wielding grim reapers.He made sure to start with moving the Nerofossia sfera away from him and position it somewhere behind the Shinigami.

Klaud though simply charged an arrow shot and said."We don't have time for you Shinigami, we already wasted enough time as it is."200 arrows  were launched, the Shinigami's eyes went wide and attempted to dodge the strike with a combination of kido and Shunpo.A plume of smoke momentarily hid the Shinigami from view and eventually reappeared, blood dripping from the side of his head and with cracked glasses.

Several rips in his hakama and the zanpakuto was cracked."Damn it."The Shinigami threw the katana away and opened that book."Wacht out Dio, he's not that strong but I assume he is a kido specialist."Just a wild guess but it was obvious that Zanpakuto was actually a Asauchi.The Shinigami started an incantation of his choosing.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 7, 2009)

Everyone had spit into groups and Simon and Leslie decided to go together. So tell about these Shinigami, what are they?, Simon moaned in pain, leslie forgot Melisa had cracked his jaw for getting in her face, "Oh, my bad I forgot, that medicine I put on your jaw should heal in a few.", Simon said something moaning rubbing his jaw.  


After a couple of hours of walking around, they stumbled upon a small hut near a small village, Leslie decided to see if anyone knew anything about getting in Seireitei, hoply they did would encounter someone who could kill them. "Hello?" Leslie said entering the hut, two old people, a male and female were playing a game of Shogi which the male had losed, "HA, I win again."  the women cheered, "Dammit!"  the old man yelled, "Ahem, excuse, Im sorry to interupt but I was wondering if I could ask you a couple of questions?", Both of them looked at Leslie with a unwelcome stare, _BAM_ the old women had clocked Leslie on the head with her cane, "OW!!, WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!!?", "You young don't just walk into someones home and just start asking for favors." Well Im sorry but this is really important, I need to find a way into the something called the Seireitei." "What on earth do you want to get in there for?" the old man asked, "Does it really matter why? Forget it, were not telling you a thing, SO LEAVE!!" "Please if you could just listen for a second." "I said leave." the women said in a cold, terrifying voice. The old womens spiritual pressure was so strong it  made Leslie and Simon fall to their knee's in sweat, barely able to breath, the old man placed his hand on her shoulder to calm her, "Now now dear, lets not go and kill the boys, lets hear what they have to say." "Hmm, fine." the old women said stop her spiritual pressure.


Leslie had explaned everything, hoping maybe they would give him some help, "Oh, I see, so your from the world of the living, that would explain your sense of clothing.", "OW!!" Simon screamed, "Be still you big baby, Im done anyway.", the old women was applying on him some herb cream to heal up his jaw, but it was buring his jaw a little, "I forgot, I never did you my name, Im Leslie and that guy is Simon." "Well its nice to meet you Leslie, my name is Taiyou, and thats my wife Tsuki.", "Its nice to meet you both, so you do you know how to get in?, Taiyou took a sip of his tea and went outside and pointed to a large gate far from them, "You see that gate?, that their is one of the four main gates into the Seireitei, but each gate is protected by a Gate Guardian, the one your looking at now is the Black Ridge Gate, and its Guardian is Mouryo. "Ok great, so all we have to do is kick his ass and get it open right?" "You foolish child, you can't possibly beat one of the Gate Guardians at your level, you would get killed on the spot." Tsuki said, cleaning up the tea set, "Not if they had someone with years of experience with them." said Taiyou, with a cocky smile on his face.


----------



## Serp (Mar 8, 2009)

After Klaud had ignored Kagato's offer to be a partner, Kags went of on his own. He hirenkyaku'd around for a while until he got bored, then as he continued to move on slowly, he saw a giant man blocking an area into Seireitei.

Kagato approached him, "Hey who are you, and what are you doing?"
The guy looked down at Kagato. "I am a gate guardian, I stop unwanted people getting into seireitei."

"Hmm I see, well can I go into Seireitei please?"

The giant man burst out laughing, grabbing his chest as he seemed to be laughing so much it hurt.
"Sorry kid, no souls allowed in here."

"I anit no soul, I'm a qui..." Kagato stopped right there, he remembered his father told him never to say he was a quincy. "Ok how about this If I beat you in a fight you let me through."

The giant man started to laugh, "You think your big, discovered some reisatsu have we. You could never beat me. Even if I did accept what would I get if I won."

Kagato had to think this over. "You can get...this" He waved his hand over his robe's, it might not fight you but you can sell it for a pretty penny.

"Ok fine you got a deal" He raised his weapon and slammed it down towards Kagato.

--------
With Erin

The blast was coming, Nagi had to escape it, he summoned his water back, and tried to shunpo away but alas it was too slow. "Shit!" The blast hit him and he went flying backwards, he landed in a wall his clothes ripped and burned, his Zanpaktou forced to revert. Thick blood oozed from patches ,interwoven with patches of burnt skin. All he could move was his mouth, slowly biting at the air, as if a reflex, uncontrolled by his body.

"Ne..need... wa...ter" He struggled to say. His skin crinkled and burnt, a small layer over his body like rice paper.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 8, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Just before the brother and sister Quincy formed their bows, Selia felt a presence approaching.
> 
> "Hey," she looked up, staring in the direction of the male and female in the distance, "Weren't they there with the Joutei as well?"



In the distance, there is a loud booming noise behind Kana and Dia.  Kana stops, turns around and looks in the distance and she squints her eyes.
"Hey, whats that?"
Dai keeps on walking, ignoring all sounds around.  "Its nothing.  Lets go."
"No, seriously.  I think I see..... a giant?"
"Now don't be stupid.  There isn't a-"  He turns around, to see a giant and two small figures next to it.  "HOLY CRAP ITS A GIANT!?"
"See.  I told you.... lets fight it!"
"You can't be serious."
"ONWARD!  TO BATTLE!"
She points a blue energy spear to the sky and runs towards the giant.
".... but I have been wrong before..."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 8, 2009)

After her little meal in the human, Suna returns to the hollow world and thinks back on the day that changed her life.


_Year 1192, Sudan, North Africa_ 
In a small village in Northern Bahr el Ghazal, a japanese samurai travels the village looking for a suitable fighter to accompany him to his travel to Egypt in his search to find a Hollow named tanuki. He knew none of them would speak any english so studyed their culture and learned their language. None of villagers ever saw a man of his color ever enter their home, but that did not corcern him, he went to the biggest hut of the village knowing the leader Gahiji would be their, but two guards placed their spears in his face stoping him from moving on. "Yellow man, state your name." one guard said, the samurai bowed his head and introduced himself, "Greetings, my name is Yoshi Yagyu, and Im here to ask your leader Gahiji for his help." the guard smirked at his request, "Like elder Gahiji would ever help the likes of you, leave at once." Yoshi sighed and grabed the hilt on his sword, "I can't do that, Im not leaving till I speak with Gahiji." "Very well then, prepare to die." "STOP!" a unknown voice yelled, a elderly man with a long white bread and very skinny came out, "Are you Gahiji?" Yoshi asked, "Yes, what do need my help for?" "Im looking for a certain creature, and I must destroy it or it will destroy you and your people." the old man sighed, "Very well, please come in."

After Yoshi had explained everything, Gahiji had agreed to help. "Now, this Hollow creature you speak of, were in Egypt does this Hollow reside?" "Well, its near the Pyramids of Giza, but its hidden in a place I can't get into, but I heard the leader of this village could." "I see, well Im sorry to say but I can't help you there." Yoshi gives out a disapointed look, "I see....well thank you anway.", just as Yoshi is about to leave, a young women enters the tent.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 8, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Erin
> 
> The blast was coming, Nagi had to escape it, he summoned his water back, and tried to shunpo away but alas it was too slow. "Shit!" The blast hit him and he went flying backwards, he landed in a wall his clothes ripped and burned, his Zanpaktou forced to revert. Thick blood oozed from patches ,interwoven with patches of burnt skin. All he could move was his mouth, slowly biting at the air, as if a reflex, uncontrolled by his body.
> 
> "Ne..need... wa...ter" He struggled to say. His skin crinkled and burnt, a small layer over his body like rice paper.



"Oh shit!"

Erin hadn't actually expected the Hado to go so well. A few scratches, mild shake up, something that would put a curb on the strength of her opponent and make the remainder of the battle easy. Instead, she had half blown him to hell. A perfect start for the new division.

"Water water," Erin looked this way and that, "I don't even know any Water techniques, where's the water?"

In a flash of inspiration, Erin slammed her hands together. The Seventh Hado, Breaker, created a burning layer of ice, but Erin managed to flood it with enough Reiatsu so that it began to melt.

"Hey!" she put her hands, slightly elevated, over Nagi's face, so that the water from one would moisten his skin, and the water from the other would fall into his mouth, "Don't die on me in such a crappy way as this."

Erin also began mixing in her Reiatsu to the water, so that she could begin trying to restore Nagi's body at the same time as the water was absorbed into it.

~~~



the_sloth said:


> In the distance, there is a loud booming noise behind Kana and Dia.  Kana stops, turns around and looks in the distance and she squints her eyes.
> "Hey, whats that?"
> Dai keeps on walking, ignoring all sounds around.  "Its nothing.  Lets go."
> "No, seriously.  I think I see..... a giant?"
> ...



*"HAHAHAHAHAHAHA- YOU'RE QUICK, LITTLE ONES!"*

The booming voice of the Western Guardian, Saylorn, was giving Selia a headache. She and Alan were dodging the swings of his massive club easily enough, but he wore an armour suit that their arrows could not harm, and his skin alone was naturally resilient.

"ONWARD!  TO BATTLE!"

Selia moved out of the way as the girl, carrying a blue spear that reminded the quincy of her own arrows, ran by. In her wake was one of the Quincy - Dai, Selia remembered - moving up quickly to join them.

"Another Quincy Party!" Alan cheered, firing off a number of arrows to distract Saylorn, who was about to take a swing at the woman poking him in the leg.

"Dai!" Selia landed, "Glad to see you. This guy's tough, but our number's are doubled now."

Selia ran her hand over a number of the Ginto tubes strapped to the sash she wore. "You wouldn't happen to know the incantation for Gezeiten, would you?" she asked with a smile, pondering a triple Quincy Ginto technique.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2009)

With Meeko-

"What was that!?" She looked off in the distance, Two large blasts of energy had collided. "What's the Eighth division up to now?" A fourth division man sighs. "Th..That's where Akira was!" Meeko quickly vanishes from sight. "Ah.. She shunpo'd away from here." The man blinks. He then realizes he's holding thirty books. "WAIT SHE LEFT ME WITH ALL THE WORK!?"

With Akira-

Fvvt, Meeko appears in another flash. The area is covered in a massive dust cloud. "AKIRA!!" Meeko makes a makeshift microphone by cupping her hands around her mouth. "AKIRA!!!" she shouts again. "Don't worry." Kama smiles at her. "He's... ok." The dust clears, Akira is laying on the ground passed out, Isake seems to be releatively fine, only a few minor cuts and scrapes. "Damn." He cracks his neck. "I had to pump out some Reatsu for that."

"AKIRA!!!" Meeko is about to run to him but Kama grabs her shoulder. "As i stated, Do not worry." he smiles once more. "Urgh.." Akira slowly pulls himself up off the ground. "CONGRADULATIONS! YOU'RE NOW PART OF THE EIGHTH DIVISION!" Isake slaps him on the back. "I ALREADY SAID I DIDN'T WANT TO JOIN!!!!" Akira shouts. "THEN WHY DID YOU TAKE THE ENTRENCE EXAM!" Isake growls. "YOU FORCED ME!" Akira shouts. "You did force him." Kama adds.

"AKIRA~" Meeko gets the shinigami into a death grip between her chest. "I WAS WORRIED~" She pulls away after a few seconds. "Don't scare me like that." Meeko pouts. "Ah. That's right." Kama is now standing between the three shinigami. "You're fifth seat, Meeko correct?" He asks. "Ah, Yes!" She bows. "It's an honor to meet you Kama-Taicho." Meeko bowed. "Hmm." He rubs his chin.

"Akira, Would you be ok with joining my division? You do know of Aizen, You do know of the events from two hundred years ago... If slightly. Wouldn't you enjoy knowing more about the truth?" He asks. "Ah, Well, I would.. But..." He mumbled and blushed. "Ah, I knew this would happen~" Meeko grabber her cheeks and turned her head. "He's falin in love with me~ Now he can't leave the fourth division~ Why do i have to be so desirible~" 

With Neku-

"That was very moving." Josef, standing atop a building comments. "But this is not the time for losing your head!" He pulls back on his bow. When he releases his hand, Two hundred arrows fly out towards the giant. "Ah?" He turns around. A few arrows stab into the man, the rest crash into the ground. "Hah." The man comments. Breaking the spirit arrows. "Those were pretty weak."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 8, 2009)

Kana rushed towards the giant with her spear in hand.  Dai followed whilst facepalming and trying to calm her down.  
"Shhhhhh.  Don't make a scene.  Lets just head back before they-"

"Dai!" A girl landed in front of them.  
_"Dammit..."_
He had remembered seeing the girl earlier, however, her name seemed to have escaped him.
"Glad to see you. This guy's tough, but our number's are doubled now."
_"God, why?"_ he thinks to himself.  "Look, I don't even really want to be here, so how about-"
Kana puts her forcefully puts her arm around Dai's shoulder.   "Team Kana is always ready to lend a helping hand!"
_"Shit..."_
The girl ran her hand over a number of the Ginto tubes strapped to the sash she wore. "You wouldn't happen to know the incantation for Gezeiten, would you?" she asked with a smile.
"I barely even  know how to use the Ginto tubes _I_ have let alone yours-"
"He's a fast learner.  He won't mind."
"Thanks.... you've been a great help, Kana." he sarcastically remarks.
"No problem.  But first."  She hurls her spear at the giant.  "I've been itching to trow this thing."


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 8, 2009)

"Kiduo #14: Retribution." The female student allowed the hollow her hollow oppent hit her. She took the damage but so did the hollow as the damage was reflected in a breif flash of light. It blinded Marco for a few seconds who was watching. The hollow slowly distintergrated in the earth and she made her way up and looked at Marco grinning slightly.
"Still lagging behide me Kura."
"Retribution... Nothing special, it sucks frankly. You was required to take damage yourself for it to work. If it was a higher grade hollow then you'd be dead right now?"
"At least I can win without using a Zankupto."
Marco sighed and said, "Excuse me captain, I cant be bothered being here all thats going to happen is that we end up fighting each other." He turned around and left the pit.
"Eh?2Rukia said confused, it wasn't even barely a war of words just trying to beat each others abilitys. "Wha did he mean by that?"
"Just forget it..."Muttered the female and looked to the captain, "Am I in or what?"
"Of course, you killed the hollow didn't you? Whats his goals?"
"His goals? Oh you mean Kura? He's looking to become a captain one day and something about killing a perticular hollow that's been targetting him."


----------



## Serp (Mar 8, 2009)

Nagi began to drink the water that Erin was pouring down his throat, it was cool and refreshing. But it wasn't enough, Nagi like a fish was naturally weak against being heated up and losing mositure, so strangely enough as a water type user he was weak to fire, unless he had his own Spirit Water "Reisui".

Nagi tried to move his hand but it only twitched. 
"Za...zan...pa..to!" He croaked to say.

_"Kekeke, you fool Leviathan, you should have entered the battle with the urge to not to lose, rather than to win, your arrogance towards a stronger more versatile opponent left you Barbequed, you little shit."

_His zanpaktou was talking to him, as always it was being an asshole. Nagi was concentrating, if he tried hard enough he could move his hand and call Kaima over to him and drink from it, but alas that didn't look like it would be happening any time soon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 8, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Kana rushed towards the giant with her spear in hand.  Dai followed whilst facepalming and trying to calm her down.
> "Shhhhhh.  Don't make a scene.  Lets just head back before they-"
> 
> "Dai!" A girl landed in front of them.
> ...



Alan and Selia fired a number of arrows, mixing them with Kana's own flying spear. The concentrated barrage caught Saylorn's attention, giving Selia enough time to flip open most of the tubes on the right side of her sash.

"Okay," she spoke quickly to Dai, "incantation is _'A fast flowing river, Clash at the Ocean, Gezeiten'_. You said you weren't too good at Ginto, but with the three of us, all you have to do is drag out as much Reishi from the tubes as you can. Alan'll do the same and I'll take charge of directing them. Is that okay with you? I think we can put this guy down if we work together."



Serp said:


> Nagi began to drink the water that Erin was pouring down his throat, it was cool and refreshing. But it wasn't enough, Nagi like a fish was naturally weak against being heated up and losing mositure, so strangely enough as a water type user he was weak to fire, unless he had his own Spirit Water "Reisui". Nagi tried to move his hand but it only twitched. "Za...zan...pa..to!" He croaked to say. _"Kekeke, you fool Leviathan, you should have entered the battle with the urge to not to lose, rather than to win, your arrogance towards a stronger more versatile opponent left you Barbequed, you little shit." _His zanpaktou was talking to him, as always it was being an asshole. Nagi was concentrating, if he tried hard enough he could move his hand and call Kaima over to him and drink from it, but alas that didn't look like it would be happening any time soon.



"Zanpato, Zanpaktou!"

Erin looked around rapidly, and reached out to grab Nagi's Zanpaktou - it had been a water type, maybe it would refresh him - and bring it back to him.

She could actually feel its spiritual pressure biting at the hand that grabbed it, but Fractal Chaos screamed loudly through her and into the sword, and it slackened a little. She placed the sword in Nagi's hands, and breathed a slight sigh of relief when it looked like his body had stopped deteriorating at the least.

"Shit," Erin fell back, breathing heavily, breaking the ice on her hand away, "That scared me."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 8, 2009)

With Dio and Klaud


The Shinigami squinted and attempted to read out the incantation of the 31st Hadou.One hand was holding that book, the other was aimed towards Klaud.
"Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Scorching heat and disorder, evolve the transposition of the southern sea barrier."A red energy blast shot towards the Quincy but Dio ran up to him and jumped in front of him.

With his right hand stretched he generated a portal and the attack disappeared into it, it shot out of the portal generated by the sphere that had positioned behind the Shinigami and blasted the Shinigami in the back by his own attack.Three arrows were fired, each for a different target and they went  trough the head, heart and Hakusei.Klaud was someone that wanted to make sure battles were over and done with.

"We should get moving, try to conceal your Reiatsu better though."Klaud said before picking Dio up."You draw way too much attention to yourself."After that the two disappeared with an Hirenkyaku and eventually they arrived near one of the gates of Seireitei, currently Kagato was battling an guardian there."I take it you could use some help?"Klaud asked as he and the football player prepared for battle.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 8, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Alan and Selia fired a number of arrows, mixing them with Kana's own flying spear. The concentrated barrage caught Saylorn's attention, giving Selia enough time to flip open most of the tubes on the right side of her sash.
> 
> "Okay," she spoke quickly to Dai, "incantation is _'A fast flowing river, Clash at the Ocean, Gezeiten'_. You said you weren't too good at Ginto, but with the three of us, all you have to do is drag out as much Reishi from the tubes as you can. Alan'll do the same and I'll take charge of directing them. Is that okay with you? I think we can put this guy down if we work together."



".... well I guess I could-"
"He'd be glad to help." Kana interrupts.  Dai glares at her before the group notice a shadow around them and look up.  They quickly jump back.
*BOOM*
*"You were lucky to evade my attack.  But it won't happen again!"*
"That's it.  I'm sick of this shit."  Dai manifests his bow and presses it against the ground.  "Digger Ar-"
"Dai, cut it out and go with the others and perform that attack.  I'll hold him off for a bit, but I can't guarantee for how long."  Dai looks at her and nods as she turns back towards the towering giant.
*"HAHAHA!  You think tiny lil' you can beat me?  Don't make me laugh!|*
"Well, actually, you just laughed."
Everybody sweatdrops.  *"SHUT UP!"*
Kana grins and puts her hands together.  "It's showtime." and creates her lightsaber.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 8, 2009)

Ryo paced back and forth looking them up and down, thou they did not seem second divison material, he would change that. "Alright maggots, as I said before Im Ryo, and I'll be your training instructor for this mission, and I expect absolute perfection from each of you, otherwise don't waste my time." Andy had a comedic frown on her face, this guy was most definitely a asshole, "Now, go on and tell me your names." Ryo said lighting a cigarette, "My name is Saya Higurashi.", "Im Patrick Swan.", Ryo turned to Andy, "And you?" Ryo asked, he blew a puff of smoke near her face, "_*Cough* *Cough*_ Andy Yagyu.", Ryo put a bag of ninja gear over his shoulder, "Now thats done, go change into your onmitsukidō
uniforms, and meet by the nami river." Ryo ordered going outside.

_Nami River_
"I can't believe out of all the people to be stuck with we had to be with the number one jackass in our divsion.", "_Chuckles_ just give it some time Andy, he'll come around.", "Ok guys were here." Saya said, Ryo had set up a the fighting equipment with a large map of the mountains, "Well don't just stand there, come here." the three had gathered around Ryo to discuss their mission, "Alright, our mission is to retrieve 4 keys around these moutains, each key requires you to perform a skill of Kido, Hakuda, Hoho, or Zanjutsu to obtain it, but be warned, their or ten other teams ready to get that key, and their will be obstacles to overcome, so you will have to use your ninja sense's to eliminate your competition at any means." Andy gave a worried face, ""Hold on wait a sec, would do you mean by _"Any means"_, we don't have to kill anyone do we?", "Like I said, at any means." Ryo said, "It will be fine Andy, don't worry."  Patrick said smiling, his smile was so beautiful, and the way the sun shined on his blonde hair was so surreal, Andy was completely falling for him, even thou they just met.

_A few minutes later_
"Ok, we'll split up into a group of two, me and Saya will go west and north, and you and Patrick will go south and east." Andy eyes lit up with joy, she was finally going to be alone with Patrick, this mission was definitely getting better for, "Alright Saya lets go." "Right.", both disappeared into the north part of the Moutains, Ok, Andy lets go south, its not that far from here." Patrick said, "Yeah, ok."


----------



## Serp (Mar 9, 2009)

Erin had handed Nagi his zanpaktou, although the pain ran through his body like an electric current down a stream he focused his strength on releasing the blade and moving the water in the area into his body, the spiritually enriched water flowed out of the sword and into his mouth, Nagi could feel the water making its way to all parts of Nagis body, it was getting everywhere and he could feel it nourishing him.

Nagi clenched his fist and rose up, his muscles still worn, but the movement came not from his muscles he was controlling the spiritual water within his body forcing them to move and therefore move his body, similar to a certain quincy technique. 

Now Nagi's skin was thrashed, his reiatsu was low, his zanpaktou was out of power, but he still wanted to fight. His mouth still gnashing involuntarily, his red eyes almost void of a person, his head was drooped.

"Fi...fight...t!" He slurred out, before almost tripping up over his own weight.

His hands feebly holding his sword, it was almost gonna fall out of his hand. Nagi had to find his limits he was moving with his mind now, his body barely out of shock was not responding now it was just being controlled by his will power.

--------------------------------

Kagato hadn't expected Klaud and Dio to be there. 
"Huh!" 
As he was surprised at the newcomers, the Gate Guardian lowered his giant sword and a giant cloud of dust filled the area. When the dust cleared Kagato was standing on the sword of the Guardian.
"Dudes, you made me lose focus, and I could have used your help a while ago... Not that I would take it."

Kagato formed his bow, and shot a flurry of 200 arrows at the guardian, they seemed to do a slight amount of damage, enough but not significant. Kagato looked back at Klaud and Dio.

"Well I'd be an ass if I had all the fun." Implying that he could use their help.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 9, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> ".... well I guess I could-"
> "He'd be glad to help." Kana interrupts.  Dai glares at her before the group notice a shadow around them and look up.  They quickly jump back.
> *BOOM*
> *"You were lucky to evade my attack.  But it won't happen again!"*
> ...



"Like a rollercoaster ride for the lot of us," Selia smiled, beginning to open the many Ginto tubes.

"She's good," Alan observed Kana as she managed to evade and attack the Gate Keeper, "and her techniques look a lot like our own. You think she'd make a good Quincy?"

The 'please no' look from Dai was enough to make Alan reconsider. He chuckled to himself.

"Okay!" Selia clapped her hands together, Reishi floating in the air around her, "Let's get this going. Remember: Drag as much Reishi around the guy as possible. I'll take charge of control, if you handle power."

Alan clapped his hands together and held them in a similar pose. Dai a moment after.

_"A fast flowing river!"_ The Reishi the three Quincies were manipulating rushed out from the sash of tubes Selia wore, forming many loose bands hovering around the gatekeeper, _"Clash at the Ocean: Gezeiten (Tide)!"_

It was a magnificent spectacle, watching that much Reishi undergo the process of solidification, held in place by the triple Quincy combo. All over his body, ties of Reishi bound Saylorn, Western Gatekeeper of Seireitei. The glowing blue was beautiful. Selia admired it as the Gatekeeper struggled. He was no longer laughing.

"So we beat him, right?" Alan looked at the huge gate behind him, "But how do we get in?"

"I assume it opens for people if he doesn't stop us," Selia waved him off, "come on." Kana skipped away from Saylorn, not before poking him a few times with her spear, and the four grouped together.

"I'm Selia by the way," Selia introduced herself to Kana, "And that's my brother Alan. Nice to meet you."

The crack of shattering Reishi caused Selia to spin around, watching Saylorn forcing his arm out of the binding.

"A binding spell?" he no longer boomed, he was angry, "You dishonour me." More and more of the Reishi was beginning to break apart. Selia pointed directly at him.

_"Built by the folly of man, Challenge the Heavens: Turm (Tower)."_

Turm was a Ginto technique that took a mass of Reishi and turned it into an explosion. The more Reishi, the more powerful. It was a technique which only needed power, no control. With three Quincy draping Saylorn in such quantities volatile Reishi, the power Selia unleashed was incomparable with anything she had done before, or likely would do again.

"I'd also left you healthy," she muttered to herself, turning back to the gate as the Gatekeeper crashed down behind her.



Serp said:


> Erin had handed Nagi his zanpaktou, although the pain ran through his body like an electric current down a stream he focused his strength on releasing the blade and moving the water in the area into his body, the spiritually enriched water flowed out of the sword and into his mouth, Nagi could feel the water making its way to all parts of Nagis body, it was getting everywhere and he could feel it nourishing him.
> 
> Nagi clenched his fist and rose up, his muscles still worn, but the movement came not from his muscles he was controlling the spiritual water within his body forcing them to move and therefore move his body, similar to a certain quincy technique.
> 
> ...



"Oh hell," Erin took a step back, watching Nagi shake wearily, "He's not going down here." Fractal Chaos buzzed in Erin's ear, offering a comment about the forceful nature of their opponent's Soul Slayer.

"You were able to distort my ability to hold you for a good few days," Selia communed with her sword, "If I hit his sword full on, how much of that static buzz can you pump through? Enough to knock the sword down and him out?"

A buzz that may or may not have been an affirmative passed through her mind.

"As you say." 

When Nagi took a step closer, Erin tightened her grip on her sword as Fractal Chaos hummed with its own power, turned rapidly and swung her sword up, aiming for a direct hit on Nagi's Zanpaktou. With him so weakened, she hoped to completely disarm him in a strong hit and end this battle gone too far.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 9, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Like a rollercoaster ride for the lot of us," Selia smiled, beginning to open the many Ginto tubes.
> 
> "She's good," Alan observed Kana as she managed to evade and attack the Gate Keeper, "and her techniques look a lot like our own. You think she'd make a good Quincy?"
> 
> ...



Dai walks over towards the fallen giant with his hand in his pockets looking down at it and nudges it with his foot.  "He's still alive."  He turns back towards the others.  "That's good to see.  I disapprove of destroying anything that isn't a hollow.  It's pretty much the only thing that separates us from them."
"THAT WAS SO COOL~" Kana screamed as she ran towards Selia and Alan and stops right in front of them and adjusts her glasses.  "Sorry I couldn't introduce myself earlier.  We were interrupted by that big meanie back there.  Anyway, I'm Kana and as you know, Grouchy over there is Dai."
"Hey.  I'm not that grouchy..."
"I sure wish I could do those cool tricks you guys just did.  It was awesome!  All I can do is make lame lightsabers and spears..."
Dai approaches the group again and points toward the now unguarded gate with his lolipop.  "So.  Do we simply walk in or what?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOM! An explosion causing the ground near Neku, Isac and Josef to shake fiercely. Their attack had done more then they had thought. A pillar of dust shoots into the air, sending a ring like cloud over the ground and into the town nearby. "Cough cough!" Isac Slowly walks out of the dirt. "Rwar." His glowing tiger steps out beside him. "Ah..." Isac looks down, In the excitement he hadn't noticed how large the beast really was. 

"Hi..." He raises his hand slightly, Scared of his own creature. "Prrrr~" The tiger rubs it's head on Isac's waist. "Ah.. Haha... Good kitty." Isac smiles and pat's its head. "THAT WAS AWESOME!!!" Neku shouts from the cloud, walking out, chest puffed proudly. "We kick ass." He nods to no one in particular. "That was kinda cool." Isac laughed. "It's not over yet." Josef stood atop a building, His watch showing the giants energy was still present.

"Gu...hu..hu..." BOOM! A foot comes out of the dust cloud. BOOM! Another foot. BOOM! His body slowly begins to take shape. BOOM! The massive mans clothes are ripped, torn and scorched. His body is burned and bruised, his hair is frizzed and his glasses cracked. "GOOD! THAT WAS GOOD!" He shouts. "You have talent! You have skill!" He begins to clap his hands.

"It's a shame to have to kill you! Honestly it is! I would have liked to fight you some more!" His hand pierces the ground below him. "I don't normally require this." His arm flexes, The muscles and veins popping out. Whatever he's trying to pull out of the ground, it's requiring great force. The ground soon starts to bubble. The earth begins to crack, dust and small pebbles roll down the hill he's creating. 

FWOOSH! a stream of dust follows his arm as he raises it towards the sky. Pebbles and rocks fall towards the ground like rain, A dust cloud surrounds the object he holds in his hand. When it clears, it reveals a seven foot long hammer. With a very large hammer head. "It was nice meeting someone worth a challange."

The teens all prepare themselves, Josef Raises his bow, Neku cocks back his arms, Isac's tiger lowers its body and prepares to pounce. "THIS IS THE END!" The giant lets out as much spirit as he can, He grips the hammer with both hands and raises it far above his head. "GAHAHAHAHAHA-" Mid laugh, He falls backwards. No warning, No nothing, Just falls flat on his back. 

"W..What just happened..." Neku, Isac and Josef drop their gaurd. Isac walks up to him and pokes the giant. "He fell alseep." Neku blinks, "Seriously." They all walk over to him. The giant's eyes are shut, His mouth is wide open, he lets out a large snore, Drool starts to go down the side of his mouth. "Yup... That's sleep if i ever saw it..." Josef sweatdropped.


----------



## Serp (Mar 9, 2009)

Nagi was still holding his sword, in shikai mode, he had no idea how he was still able to move it but he could. Erin moved forward with a strike aiming to knock Kaima out of his hand. 

The swords clashed, and Nagi felt a sudden shock throughout his body, it was almost like an electric shock, but Nagi was resistant to electricity, or so he thought. His head clouded and all he could hear was his Zanpaktou, laughing and laughing the sword taunted him. 

_"Leviathan, do you want my help?"

_In his head he agreed and his mind went blank as he passed out. His eyes glazed over with the empty look, he was asleep and almost like a crude puppet he began to move, being controlled the water manipulation of his sword, as long as his body had energy, it would still move. The only way was to shock the blade out of shikai mode, or to stop Nagi's energy flow for even a second. 

But dancing to the tune of the horrid zanpaktou puppet master, Nagi's body limbed around, trying to dodge all of Erin's attacks, but without Kido and shunpo it was quite an ordeal.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2009)

"Ok now how do we do this." Neku, Isac and Josef looked at the gate. "We open it i guess." Isac rubbed his chin. "It does seem the logical way." Josef shrugged. "All right." Neku grabbed the bottom of the wall. and in a squat, prepared himself. "NNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!" He pulled upward, but the massive gate didn't move. "NNNGGG!!!!!!!" He continued to struggle to no effect.

"Well, That didn't work." Josef comments. "YOU THINK!" Neku rubbs his arms. "That really hurt..." Isac let out a sigh. "How are we supposed to get in." "Well, You beat up the only way of getting in." A man comments. "Eh?" Josef tilts his head. "You see, If you beat the gate guard, He will open the door and let you through. You BEAT the gate guard... He's now passed out in a pool of drool."

"We do bad?" Neku asked. "You do bad." The man responds. "So, now what." Neku turns to the other two. "Don't look at me, I don't have a clue." Isac shrugged. "Same here, honestly have no idea." Josef blinked. "I Have an idea!" A voice shouts from the air above. "The great arrancar, Ssob B. Uggy, Brother of Boss B.Uggy, Father of Awesome, Son of Epicness, Leader of the poeple of kick assery!" 

WHACK! Kou and Ereki smacked him upside the head then laughed. "ARA!!" Ssob calls out. "Eh? Ssob... Hey were'nt you a hollow a few days ago...?" Neku blinked. "I EVOLVED!! HOLLOWS DO THAT!!!" He shouts back. "Oh. Ok." Neku nods. "Now then." Ssob, Kou and Ereki landed next to the boys. "We will help you inside if you need it!" Ssob bowed ."Why?" Questioned Josef. "And why would we want aid of hollows?"

Ssob looked up. "Because Boss is my brother! Didn't i announce that in my introduction? I mean... really..." Ssob sweatdropped. "I don't care, I don't like you." Josef stated plainly. "THAT'S RUDE!!!!" Ssob jumped back, finger pointed at the quincy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Serp said:


> Kagato hadn't expected Klaud and Dio to be there.
> "Huh!"
> As he was surprised at the newcomers, the Gate Guardian lowered his giant sword and a giant cloud of dust filled the area. When the dust cleared Kagato was standing on the sword of the Guardian.
> "Dudes, you made me lose focus, and I could have used your help a while ago... Not that I would take it."
> ...







Jokingly Klaud shook his head in a disapproving manner upon hearing Kagato lost his focus."If there is one thing you should keep in mind it is to never lose focus in battle, not even for a second....No, matter what."He slapped Dio on the back, the football player stumbling forwards."Right Dio?"

"Uh......Yeah, I guess."The younger boy replied."Even if you were injured right?"He remembered what Klaud had said after that Hollow had stabbed him in the shoulder."I see I have thought you well, ah the joy of seeing your disciple develop."There was a hint of pride in his voice that hadn't been lost on Dio, a sweatdrop formed and the blond boy scratched the back of his head.

"Eh.......Disciple?"He was about to add that he wasn't so sure about that but was disarmed by the stars that had appeared in Klaud's eyes."Sure, whatever."Klaud then pointed his bow at the giant, Dio took out the Sol and Nerofossa Sfera."Stay here and from a distance just bombard the crap out of that guy."Klaud Hirenkyaku'd to the side of the giant, launching a volley (200) arrows aimed at the giant.

If he and Kagato could keep the guardian in place Dio could blast him apart with that Sol Sfera of his.

*With Maxi*

The clown Hollow and his subordinate had been searching the desert for a suitable opponent, Maxi had grown so close to becoming a Vastelorde and was itching to devour more Hollows, the moment he had dreamed of was near.
When he finally did evolve he would go after that sphere right away, then he would take it and crown himself Primera.

His pack would serve as the lower ranked Espada and over time he would recruit more, though he still had unfinished business to settle with several Adjuuchas, but currently that wasn't as high on his to do list anymore.It seemed a bit petty to hold a grudge against fools that were stupid enough to let him walk away, allowing him to surpass them in time.

He was probably far stronger then any of them now with his evolution so close now, Luciela suddenly spoke up.Snapping him out of his thoughts."Maxi-sama I found a small pack of Adjuucha and Gillian class Hollows."A clawed hand slapped Luciela's thigh."Alright get to it then."And with that the two took off.

It didn't take them long to track down the group, it was a total of five though there were two self aware Gillians present and the others were Adjuucha.The first of the Gillians had an upside down face, the mouth being above the eyes.Other then that there wasn't really something special about that one, the other hand a large mask that covered it's entire head like an helmet.

Before he even bothered to take a glance at the Adjuuchas Maxi jumped off Luciela, first completely obliterating the head of the helmet masked Gillian with a single punch, just out of habit he bothered to consume a part of it be moved on and did the same to the mask of the other Gillian, now a roundhouse kick smashed trough the bony mask.And once again he bothered to consume out of habit.The power increase by eating them would be minimal.

The Adjuuchas though, they would be worthwhile.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 9, 2009)

"And whats the name of the Hollow, class, or status?"
"Wouldn't know, he never mentioned anything more than a Hollow. To be honest he likly doesn't know what it's status or any other information. Doesn't seem like anything special however so probly just a basic hollow. Why you suddernly so interested Captain?"
"No reason. Anyway next!"

Marco sat down under the tree, his ussual spot by the lake watching the fish jumping out into the air seeming to panic from a nearby larger fish. He smiled cheerfuly and said, "So Hikari's abilitys really do work in the dark, that means I should never have a problem fighting in complete darkness and now that i' offically part of the 13th division. 
"Now I'm one step closer to becoming a Captain."He watched the birds in the sky fly by without a care in the world.


----------



## Serp (Mar 9, 2009)

Klaud fired a volley of arrows at the Guardian. 

"Good enough!" Kagato said to himself another round of 200 arrows at the guardian, his and Klauds combined efforts slowly pushing the Guardian back.

"We are so gonna need something more powerful if we wanna end this."

"ARG! fucking quincies!!!" Shouted the gate guardian.

"Yea what and what!" Shouted Kagato in response, before charging an empowered arrow.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 9, 2009)

"Are you sure you want to do this Taiyou?" Tsuki asked, "Yes I am, listen dear, you have nothing to worry about I can protect myself." Taiyou said giving her a kiss on the cheek, Tsuki looked over to Leslie and Simon with a threating look, "You two listen here, the only reason Im not killing you is because it would upset my husbend. You bring him back in one piece or I will destroy you both, do you understand that?", "Yes ma'am" they both said in fear, "I'll right now we don't have all day, lets get a move on.", both Leslie and Simon quickly followed behind him.


_Black Ridge Gate_
They had made their way to the gate only to see the giant Mouryo guarding the gate. *"Stop, no one passes this gate, turn around now."*, Simon step forward to him, "Listen, its really important we go thorough this gate, please let us in." Mouryo swug his fist at them smashing his fist to the groud causing a ripple in the ground, good thig they were able to dodge before getting creamed, "Looks like were not going in without a fight, *JIRAIYA LETS ROCK THIS JOINT*. Leslie yelled, his metel gauntlets appering on his arms, "You should stand back old man." Simon summoned a large hammer with spikes on it,Hm, this should be intertaining." Taiyou said standing back. Leslie went for the left and Simon to right of Mouryo ready to kick ass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 9, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Dai walks over towards the fallen giant with his hand in his pockets looking down at it and nudges it with his foot.  "He's still alive."  He turns back towards the others.  "That's good to see.  I disapprove of destroying anything that isn't a hollow.  It's pretty much the only thing that separates us from them."
> "THAT WAS SO COOL~" Kana screamed as she ran towards Selia and Alan and stops right in front of them and adjusts her glasses.  "Sorry I couldn't introduce myself earlier.  We were interrupted by that big meanie back there.  Anyway, I'm Kana and as you know, Grouchy over there is Dai."
> "Hey.  I'm not that grouchy..."
> "I sure wish I could do those cool tricks you guys just did.  It was awesome!  All I can do is make lame lightsabers and spears..."
> Dai approaches the group again and points toward the now unguarded gate with his lolipop.  "So.  Do we simply walk in or what?"



"I guess we walk."

"I like your powers," Selia walked at Kana's side, "They look like ours, but they're different at the same time. It's really cool."

Alan at the front took a step in through the gate, looking left and right. "Seems no one's here to stop us," he commented, "Perhaps its best to find a quiet, out of sight, place so that we can plan our next move without any trouble brewing? I mean, we did just bust in through their front door."



Serp said:


> Nagi was still holding his sword, in shikai mode, he had no idea how he was still able to move it but he could. Erin moved forward with a strike aiming to knock Kaima out of his hand.
> 
> The swords clashed, and Nagi felt a sudden shock throughout his body, it was almost like an electric shock, but Nagi was resistant to electricity, or so he thought. His head clouded and all he could hear was his Zanpaktou, laughing and laughing the sword taunted him.
> 
> ...



"Oh hell," Erin took a few steps back, watching Nagi sway from side to side, "He'll kill himself at this rate. Why do I get myself into these things."

Erin sheathed Fractal Chaos, raising both hands. "Okay, stopping power. _Bakudo Eight: Repulse."_ A ring of Reishi formed around Nagi's left leg, dragging backwards, upsetting his balance. _"Bakudo Four: Crawling Rope."_ The binding rope wrapped around his legs further, tying them together. _"Bakudo Three: Static."_ Closing in on Nagi, Erin released the attack, similar to what Fractal Chaos had done. Another mental assault to try and knock out the opponent. _"Bakudo One: Restraint."_ The final technique would basically dislocate Nagi's shoulders, considering the position he was in. Erin didn't like it, but she felt it a better option than leaving Nagi in his Zanpaktou's possession.

"Okay," Erin drew Fractal Chaos again, "We're gonna send that sword flying."

Erin swung heavily at the blade.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 9, 2009)

"I guess we walk."

"I like your powers," Selia walked at Kana's side, "They look like ours, but they're different at the same time. It's really cool."
"Its kinda fun.  Its like I'm an anime character or something.  I'm hoping to be able to become good enough to wield dual lightsabers.  That would be SO COOL~"
Dai walks over, trying to calm her down.  "Shhhhh.  We're trying to sneak in.  Do you want everyone to know we're here?  Its like dealing with a child."

Alan at the front took a step in through the gate, looking left and right. "Seems no one's here to stop us," he commented, "Perhaps its best to find a quiet, out of sight, place so that we can plan our next move without any trouble brewing? I mean, we did just bust in through their front door."
Dai puts his hand on his chin and thinks.  "I dunno.  We kinda stand out from everyone here in these clothes.  We need to disguise ourselves."
"Yes, disguises!  We can be like spies or something."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2009)

"So you're Boss's brother?" Neku blinks. "Yes, I am." Ssob sighed. "What the hell are you doing here?" Neku asked. "THE HELL DO YOU THINK I'M DOING HERE!? I'VE COME TO SAVE MY BROTHER!!!" He shouts. "Well... Wanna team up?" Isac asked. "....." SLAP! Ssob facepalmed. "THE HELL DO YOU THINK I TRIED TO ASK YOU THE FIRST TIME WE MET!? WHY WOULD I COME SPECIFICALLY TO YOU UNLESS I WANTED TO TEAM UP!!!"

"Calm down." Neku waved his hands. "Sorry, sorry." Ssob bowed. "Ereki, Kou do you want to find the others and help them into Seritei?" Ssob asked the two girls. "Sure!" Kou smiled. "Let's rock!" Ereki cheered, the two then vanish using sonido. "How do you plan to get us in?" Josef questioned. "Like this!" Ssob snapped his finger, cuasing a gargantia to form. "Now, we just need to step through!" ssob smiled.

"no." Josef refused. "I', not going to accept the aid of a hollow!" Neku, Isac and Ssob were already gone however. "D...Damn it...." Josef sighs and steps through the gate, walking a short purple path and stepping outside on the other side of the gate. "Hmm." Ssob rubbed his chin. "It's awfully quiet..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Klaud fired a volley of arrows at the Guardian.
> 
> "Good enough!" Kagato said to himself another round of 200 arrows at the guardian, his and Klauds combined efforts slowly pushing the Guardian back.
> 
> ...






Klaud followed Kagato's example, charging an attack of his own.With his trait being far better suited for Anti-Hollow warfare he just decided to go with the Null.The Sol sphere started crackling with red energy and repeatedly fired blasts aimed at the giant's torso.The Giant was slowly pushed back, having nowhere else to go and no way to defend himself again these attacks.

By this time Klaud's golden bow had gathered sufficient energy, it was surging with power.The size of the bow increased by about 30%.Though unsure what Kagato was going to the Nine aimed the Null at the giant's head.This combined with Dio's and Kagato's attack should take it out and allow them to move on.

The first thing they had to do is to find a way to blend in, especially for Dio this was needed.In his clothes everyone would be suspicious of him especially because he had no grasp of diminishing his Reiatsu at all.But if he was wearing a Hakama, Kisode and the rest of the Shini gear it would be far easier for the blond boy to blend in.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 9, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> "I guess we walk."
> 
> "I like your powers," Selia walked at Kana's side, "They look like ours, but they're different at the same time. It's really cool."
> "Its kinda fun.  Its like I'm an anime character or something.  I'm hoping to be able to become good enough to wield dual lightsabers.  That would be SO COOL~"
> ...



"It's not a bad concept," Alan theorised, "But we'd have to either find a stock of clothes, or take out four Shinigami and 'borrow' their outfits. What?"

Selia had laughed during Alan's talk, and he turned to her in annoyance. "No, it's nothing," she laughed all the same, "But it's like you're a different, saner, person here. The lack of Hollows around does you good."

"Hmpf."

"Still," Alan refused to be stopped, "We should move away from here at least. There'll be people coming to investigate the noise."


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2009)

With Erin

After her assault with the kido and knocked Nagi's blade out of his hand, it was a good tactic but Kaima's water movement skill was still in effect, as long as the blade remained in shikai it would continue to work. But with his arms and legs binded and no blade to use, his empty shell of a body was reduced to Gnashing at the air towards Erin. 

With Klaud and Dio.

"Don't hit his arms, we need him to hold up the gate." Kagato said while pointing his charged arrow towards the Kneecap of the giant. He fired and the arrow his the knee, causing a surge of pain throughout the giants body, and making him lose balance. 

Kagato hirenkyaku'd next to the giant's face. "Never insult the quincy." Before firing a few more arrows at his face (200) they didn't break the skin but were painful as shit.

"Now shithead, are you gonna open the gate for us or are we gonna have to let our little friend fry your brain." He sidewaved to Klaud and his empowered null arrow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Erin
> 
> After her assault with the kido and knocked Nagi's blade out of his hand, it was a good tactic but Kaima's water movement skill was still in effect, as long as the blade remained in shikai it would continue to work. But with his arms and legs binded and no blade to use, his empty shell of a body was reduced to Gnashing at the air towards Erin.



"Oh, you have GOT to be kidding me." Erin stared at the thrashing being before her. Was he even a Shinigami?

"Okay," Erin tightened her grip on her sword, "It's obviously that water that's controlling him. And the water is being controlled by his sword. And his sword is in shikai. Sword's stop being in Shikai when their owner is unconscious, but he won't fall unconscious. Great."

"From beating up a guy not in control of his body to an inanimate object. Yeah, I'm racing up the ladder I am."

Despite her own halfhearted protests, Erin walked over to Nagi's zanpaktou, put her own blade against it, and released her Shikai. The coloured light patches covered the naginata.

What Erin's Zanpaktou did, she was not aware. But it did have the intended effect. The water covering Nagi began to bleed Reishi, unable to be maintained without the link between Shinigami and Soul Reaper, the link Fractal Chaos held in his multicoloured grip.

"Please tell me that's enough," Erin shook her head.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 10, 2009)

With Potemkin

Truth be told, Potemkin was a bit upset that he had not been allowed to see Latas. Negos had initially gained Potemkin's interest in this group of hollows with the idea of a very powerful leader in it. He wished to at least be able to look upon the one he was to fight under. Still, he had not fully been incorporated into the hierarchy--as a matter of fact, he wasn't sure he was considered a member at all at this point. It was all rather informal.

"Up there," Vashta, a sloth hollow fully twice Potemkin's size, pointed with one of its large claws. Up ahead was a group of Gillian hollows, headed by an Adjuucas. Not a wonderful feast, but it would suffice. 

"Dibs on the tasty one."

"No fair! You got the tasty one last time," Ibb and Obb, two twin Adjuucas, jibbered next to Potemkin. They never seemed to stop arguing with each other. Both had five limbs, spindly things, three in front and two in back.

Not very soldierly, any of them.

Still, once the fighting began, Potemkin could not complain. Ibb and Obb each reached the head of a Gillian with surprisingly powerful leaps, and had the flesh caved out in seconds. Vashta and Potemkin managed Gillians of their own with raw strength, Vashta nearly breaking the Gillian in two with a single blow. He was a powerful one, likely stronger than Potemkin.

The Adjuucas, realizing how hopeless its situation was, attempted to flee. Unfortunately for it, Ibb--or was it Obb?--was rather quick. The twin was upon the Adjuuca's back in an instant, wrapping all five limbs around the Adjuuca's body and piercing it in the chest. Then with one fluid motion, the Adjuuca was split into five portions and being feasted upon.

The final Gillians fell soon enough, and the twins had begun to eat. But something made Potemkin feel uneasy, and Vashta seemed to feel similarly. "Something else out there. Something very strong." 

"Strong? Pshah, nothing we can't take care of--OH GOD!" Obb screamed as something burst out of the ground beneath it. A gigantic hollow, a caterpillar form large enough to swallow Obb in one gulp, had appeared from the sand. Only Obb's quick scrambling saved his life. He manged to wrap a limb around the edge of the giant's mouth and hurl himself out a split second before it snapped shut.

Obb was falling to the ground, Ibb was running towards him while releasing a string of expletives, and Vashta was doing something with the fur that covered his entire body. Apparently Potemkin was the only one focused on the task at hand. He held out a hand, crimson energies building in front of the palm. The cero formed quickly enough; luckily the giant Adjuucas hadn't seemed to notice him in its thrashing about.

Yet when the cero was fired out, the winding form of the Adjuucas sprung into action. The hollow bent its body to the side, easily dodging the blast, and in the same fluid motion flung itself at Potemkin. Too quickly for Potemkin to form a shell to use as a distraction. He tried to leap away, but the hollow easily corrected and continued straight towards him. Before Potemkin could even touch the ground, the hollow was upon him, teeth clamping shut to rend out his flesh.

Then a surge of power and a yellow glow, and the hollow had staggered back. It took Potemkin a second to realize, but it seemed a Negacion had formed around him at the last second, and the hollow had charged directly into it. But in Hueco Mundo, and for only a second?

Potemkin looked back up at the hollow to see its next attack, but the hollow was down on the ground, stricken by some unseen force. Vashta had finally seemed to move into action, casually walking up to the hollow and grabbing its upper and lower jaw. Vashta pulled outward, snapping the hollows jaw.

"Thanks for distracting it for me," Vashta grunted and ripped a chunk of flesh out of the Adjuuca. "You can have some, I suppose."

Potemkin joined in on the feast, but found himself somewhat distracted by what had just happened. He absentmindedly extended a few spines, and was surprised to see the space between them warp in on itself. Interesting. He would have to find out exactly what this entails.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 10, 2009)

"It's not a bad concept," Alan theorised, "But we'd have to either find a stock of clothes, or take out four Shinigami and 'borrow' their outfits. What?"

Selia had laughed during Alan's talk, and he turned to her in annoyance. "No, it's nothing," she laughed all the same, "But it's like you're a different, saner, person here. The lack of Hollows around does you good."

"Hmpf."

"Still," Alan refused to be stopped, "We should move away from here at least. There'll be people coming to investigate the noise."

"You're right.  STEALTH MODE!"  She presses her back on the closest wall under a shadow and puts her thumb up and winks.  However, it being quite bright outside, she was easy to see.
Dai facepalms.  "God dammit.  Not only are you easy to see, but I'm pretty sure that scream of yours would have alerted any patrolmen nearby."
A number of rushing footsteps could be heard approaching.
"I HEARD SOMETHING OVER HERE!"
"Shit.  They're coming for us."
"EVASIVE MANEUVERS!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> "It's not a bad concept," Alan theorised, "But we'd have to either find a stock of clothes, or take out four Shinigami and 'borrow' their outfits. What?"
> 
> Selia had laughed during Alan's talk, and he turned to her in annoyance. "No, it's nothing," she laughed all the same, "But it's like you're a different, saner, person here. The lack of Hollows around does you good."
> 
> ...



"Relax," Alan flipped a single Ginto tube, the only one he carried, between his fingers. It was twice as long as a normal Ginto tube, and decorated with a pair of wings, "Quincy always take advantage of the situation."

"Stop showing off," Selia was about to use one of her arrows to induce a stun effect in whatever Shinigami were approaching, but since Alan was about to use his personal Ginto, she thought better of it.

The first Shinigami rounded the corner.

"Well then," Alan clicked the lid off the tube, swinging it through the air, _"Sink into the empty realm, Sleep and Dream Eternal: Schatten (Shadow)."_

Alan's personal Ginto technique used a larger amount of Reishi than normal, hence the larger tube. Forming a circle around the group of six Shinigami, it created an area removed from the outside - like a portable barrier. This however, was an offensive technique. The barrier burned through Reishi fast, and sustained itself on the spiritual power of those inside of it. When it shattered, all six Shinigami were out cold, unable to maintain consciousness in such a deprived spiritual state.

"With luck there's a right uniform for each of us," Alan announced brightly. Selia wanted to say something about him being too showoffish, but she had to admit she was impressed. That Sanrei glove had to have increased his power.

~~~

"Hunt alone, Rahs."

Rahs looked up. He had been waiting for Latas's voice for so long he had actually stopped waiting, merely standing there because it was his place. Now Latas spoke, and Rahs had to comprehend what he meant.

"Whenever you go hunting, whenever someone binds themselves to you, they disappear. Your pack at the beginning. Then Alana. Now Scarlet. Your own drive consumes those around you. Hunt alone."

Rahs nodded an affirmative, and left. He did not blame Latas for these words. He did not blame Slyphain, Rainer or Rampador for dying back then. He did not blame Terratail for releasing the monsters. He did not blame Alana for losing a piece of herself. He did not blame the Vasto Lorde far away from ensnaring Scarlet.

He did not blame himself.

What he blamed was the weakness inside those who left him by choice, Scarlet, Alana, those who gave up on the path of strength they had chosen to walk with him. Latas was right. He would have to walk this path alone.

Rahs raced past the gathered Adjuchas, ignoring Nire who questioned him on Latas's condition, ignoring everyone. He needed to be outside, above, on the sands beneath the moon. He needed to hunt.

Rahs raced across the sands, his massive fists churning up clouds of the weakly bonded Reishi, his single blue eye rapidly lolling in all directions, his nose searching for a scent of food.

Rahs hunted the plains above.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 10, 2009)

Alan's personal Ginto technique used a larger amount of Reishi than normal, hence the larger tube. Forming a circle around the group of six Shinigami, it created an area removed from the outside - like a portable barrier. This however, was an offensive technique. The barrier burned through Reishi fast, and sustained itself on the spiritual power of those inside of it. When it shattered, all six Shinigami were out cold, unable to maintain consciousness in such a deprived spiritual state.

"With luck there's a right uniform for each of us," Alan announced brightly. Selia wanted to say something about him being too showoffish, but she had to admit she was impressed. That Sanrei glove had to have increased his power.

Dai walks over to one of the unconscious shinigami and crouches down to observe.  He picks up one of their arms by the wrist and releases as it plonked down onto the ground.
"That was some pretty cool stuff just then."  He looked over at Alan, noticing the Sanrei Glove.  
Kana runs over the the group with a big smile on her face.  "Alright everyone, time to SUIT UP!"

*Moments Later*
Dai gets up and wraps his belt around his waist on his new shinigami garb.  "Pretty nice fit if I do say so myself."
"I think mine is a bit too big..."
"Eh, what are you talking abo- GRFFDFDJAKLHGJLG!"  He turned around only to find that the uniform Kana had tried to put on was that of the only overweight shinigami there.  It was so loose that Dai easily saw Kana's light blue bra and panties through the clothes.  Blood spurted from every orifice of his face.  
"Huh?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Alan's personal Ginto technique used a larger amount of Reishi than normal, hence the larger tube. Forming a circle around the group of six Shinigami, it created an area removed from the outside - like a portable barrier. This however, was an offensive technique. The barrier burned through Reishi fast, and sustained itself on the spiritual power of those inside of it. When it shattered, all six Shinigami were out cold, unable to maintain consciousness in such a deprived spiritual state.
> 
> "With luck there's a right uniform for each of us," Alan announced brightly. Selia wanted to say something about him being too showoffish, but she had to admit she was impressed. That Sanrei glove had to have increased his power.
> 
> ...



"Here," Selia laughed, handing Kana a more fitting garb, "try this."

Alan was kneeling by Dai, checking his pulse. "He's still alive," he gave the thumbs up, making sure not to look up at Kana as Selia pushed her out of the way so the two could properly get changed.

A little while later, Selia was admiring the fit of the outfit. "This is good," she smiled. On a whim, she pulled out one of the sides of the robe, looking at the insignia inside it.

"A thistle," she noted the design, "I wonder what it means."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Here," Selia laughed, handing Kana a more fitting garb, "try this."
> 
> Alan was kneeling by Dai, checking his pulse. "He's still alive," he gave the thumbs up, making sure not to look up at Kana as Selia pushed her out of the way so the two could properly get changed.
> 
> ...



"Eh a thistle?"  He looks over his robe and notices the symbol as well.  "Hey, now what do you think this means?"
"Eh?  Where is it?"
"Well, if you pull out one of the sides and- FFFFRRUEIOJGPEHO!"  As he turned around, he saw Kana had still not fully dressed herself, her bra fully exposed.  

*Moments later, everyone had finally dressed themselves fully*
"So, Dai, you finally OK?" and smiles at him.
Dai blushes and turns to his side.  ".... yeah..."
"Now that we've made it here, lets take a look around and do whatever we were supposed to do!"


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2009)

Within his mind Nagi sat down, arms crossed and legs folded. 
_"Leviathan, your body has been compromised. Until next time."
_And then it all went dark and Nagi's mind had finally gone, he had finally fully passed out.

His mouth stopped gnashing and if he had not been binded up by 150 different kido he would have fell to the floor. His body, just a fluffy pulp would be better after a good long soak. Either way Mayuri would help him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

"That was scary."

Erin sealed her Zanpaktou, going over to Nagi and placing her hands upon him. She'd have to get him to someone more qualified to look after 12th's members, but for the moment she was going to try and restore a little order to his spiritual body.

What Erin felt, as she was soaking Nagi in her own Reiryoku, trying to iron out the inner spiritual damages he had taken, was a complex honeycomb of intertwined Reiryoku. It was something she couldn't understand, not like this. It was alien, there was a flow, but there was a solid aspect to it as well. She had no idea what was going on inside his body. She really didn't want to know either.

Doing her best to sling him over her shoulders, she got him inside the barracks, and to what was labeled the medical room. Outside of it, with Nagi safely inside, she breathed a sigh of relief. "I have to be more careful," she spoke to both herself and her sword, "I didn't enjoy that."

There was still a large amount of time before night, when Kurotsuchi-taichou would let Erin return to her studies of the scroll. For the moment, she decided to return to where she had been working on the scroll inside the spiritual library. There might be a few more books she could use the knowledge of.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> "Eh a thistle?"  He looks over his robe and notices the symbol as well.  "Hey, now what do you think this means?"
> "Eh?  Where is it?"
> "Well, if you pull out one of the sides and- FFFFRRUEIOJGPEHO!"  As he turned around, he saw Kana had still not fully dressed herself, her bra fully exposed.
> 
> ...



"Ideally we'd find whichever Shinigami is in charge of dealings with Quincy," Alan was in leader mode again, "But since we've just forcibly entered, and now attacked a group of Shinigami, we're probably none too popular. So if we move as a group like we know what we're doing, we should be able to get somewhere, but where should we go?"

"I wish I'd listened to more stories about Shinigami," Selia complained, "I might have remembered a few names. Maybe even an idea for whom we could look for. What do you think?" she asked Kana and Dai.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ideally we'd find whichever Shinigami is in charge of dealings with Quincy," Alan was in leader mode again, "But since we've just forcibly entered, and now attacked a group of Shinigami, we're probably none too popular. So if we move as a group like we know what we're doing, we should be able to get somewhere, but where should we go?"
> 
> "I wish I'd listened to more stories about Shinigami," Selia complained, "I might have remembered a few names. Maybe even an idea for whom we could look for. What do you think?" she asked Kana and Dai.



*sigh* "I can't say I can be much help either.  I only know the basics of this place, nothing too useful."
"You guys all suck!  How can you guys not remember anything!?"
"Hey, I didn't really care for any that stuff."
"You are so useless sometimes."
"Whatever.  The sooner we find that frickin' library, the sooner we can leave this hellhole."
He began to walk off on his own until he heard someone yelling at them.

"OI!  YOU!  SCIENCE GEEKS!"
Dai haphazardly turns around to find half a dozen shinigami menacingly standing there behind the others.  Except they seemed to be different from the last group they encountered.  They had a wild fire in their eyes and had their sheathed weapons resting on their shoulders.  
"What're a bunch of bookworms like you guys doing 'round our turf?"
"Eh?  Bookworms?  What are you talking about?"
"That emblem... you guys are from Division 12, arentcha?"
"I have no idea wha-"
Dai leaps forward grabbing Kana and covering her hand with his mouth.
"Oh, sorry about that guys.  She's a bit of a prankster. All in good fun right?"  He widens his eyes nodding and staring into her eyes.  She nods confusingly and he releases her from his hold.
"Well you know what?"  The shinigami gets closer and presses his sheathed sword against Dai's neck.  "I didn't think it was very funny."
"What can I say.  I guess you don't have a great sense of humor."  He new what he just said was a mistake, but couldn't take it back now.
The man pressed Dai's neck even harder.  "What was that?  Do you even know who you're messin' with?"
One of the other goons steps forward towards Dai.  "Yea, we're in the 11th Division.  We could wipe the floor withchu guys!"  
"I'd seriously doubt that."  Another mistake.
"What was that wise guy?"  
"Did I stutter?  I said "I'd seriously doubt that."  Or do you want me to write that out for you guys, assuming you can even read."
"Punk, you messed with tha wrong guy today!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

"So what's the plan now?" Neku turns to ssob. "What?" Ssob blinks. "What do you mean what's the plan?" He blinks. "We..We need a plan to save boss." Isac responds. *"YOU DIDN'T HAVE A PLAN!?" *Josef and Ssob shout.* "WE DON'T KNOW WHAT SOUL SOCIETY LOOKS LIKE!!!!!!" *Isac and Neku respond. "..." SLAP! Ssob and Josef facepalm. "HEY!" a voice shouts. "Oh?" the group turns around. infront of them is a large group of Shinigami. "A...a...ARRANCAR!!!!" One of them shouts.

"C..CRAP!!" Ssob looks around nervously. "Damn it." Josef sighs, "Let's ge-" He turns to his side, Neku and Isac are gone. "*GIVE BOSS BACK YOU BASTARDS!!!!!" *Neku and Isac rush head first into the group of shinigami. "YOU IDIOTS!!!!!!" Josef shouts. "HELL'S INFINITE INFERNO!" Neku punches forward FWOOSH! A pillar of fire shoots towards the shinigami. "SHAKING THRONE!" Isac shakes his right hand. The area around him begins to shake, enough to cause the shinigami to fall to the ground.

"POWER SHOT!" He then punches forward and fire a burst of spirit into the fallen group. "LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!" Neku waves his left arm five blue rods of light form and fire towards the rest of the shinigami, pinning them to a wall. "Now, Then." Neku and Isac walk up to the pinned shinigami. "Where's boss." Isac holds a glowing blade of light to one of their necks. "W..w..WHO'S BOSS!?" The man shouts. "Wrong answer." Neku shakes his head.

"NONONONONO!!! REALLY!!! WE DON'T KNOW!!!" Neku let's out another sigh. "You don't know if a hollow is being helled in soul society?" Isac asks. "An arrancar." Ssob adds, Josef and himself were now standing with neku and Isac. "A..Arrancar? NONO!! We're fifth division!!! fifth!!!" the man cries. "Eighth handles the arrancars!!! please! please let us go!!!" They all grin. "You've been a big help."

they walk off. "Huff... huff... huff..." The man let's out a sigh.. "WAIT!!! WE'RE STILL PINNED TO THE WALL!!!!!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 10, 2009)

With Kazuo

"Hey, if you can't keep up, don't bother following me." Asami looked back at Kazuo, trying desperately to keep up with Asami's movement through Seireitei.

When he finally got up next to Asami, Kazuo kneeled down for a moment to catch his breath. "I'm not used to repeated shunpos, ok? Man this city is big. Anyways, if someone is really trying to get into here, you want to go find them alone?" Kazuo pulled himself back up to his feet and looked to Asami. "Why don't you tell anyone about this anyways?"

Before he had even finished his last question, Asami was leaping across rooftops again, forcing Kazuo to run after her. "Why bother anyone if I'm not sure? Besides, then I'd have to go back and let someone else have all the fun."

Kazuo tried to respond with something about safety and assuring the enemy is stopped, but was grabbed by Asami and yanked down onto the streets. "Shh, listen." 

He stayed quiet for a moment, realizing that there was some sort of ruckus not far off. "You think that's them?"

"Could just be the 11th messing with some other squad. But this close to the gate, maybe not. Stay close to me. We'll stay out of sight and listen a bit."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> "Don't hit his arms, we need him to hold up the gate." Kagato said while pointing his charged arrow towards the Kneecap of the giant. He fired and the arrow his the knee, causing a surge of pain throughout the giants body, and making him lose balance.
> 
> Kagato hirenkyaku'd next to the giant's face. "Never insult the quincy." Before firing a few more arrows at his face (200) they didn't break the skin but were painful as shit.
> 
> "Now shithead, are you gonna open the gate for us or are we gonna have to let our little friend fry your brain." He sidewaved to Klaud and his empowered null arrow.






Klaud stood by, waiting for the giant to follow the order.Though he was going to fry his brain eventually they had need for the guardian at the moment since they needed him to open the gate.The giant was taking his time, making his decision and on his own accord Dio fired once more at the giant with his Sol Sfera.

This was enough to forcibly help the giant make his decision and semi crawling, with his knee busted he could only stand on the undamaged leg and had to support himself with his arms.The sword had been discarded long before around when his kneecap remnants were ended several feet in front of him.

With great effort the giant managed to lift the gate up, Kagato and Dio were the first to pass trough the gate and Klaud launched his Null trough the giant before he used Hirenkyaku to pass trough the gate as it came crashing down down on the giant.

"Normally I would've opted for hiding our tracks and.....Evidence, for a lack of a better word."He pointed at the giant who's lower body was on this side of the gate."But since I doubt that all of our presences have gone unnoticed, I don't see the need for it."He said."Let's try blending in eh?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

With Akira-

"FIFTH SEAT!?" He shouts. "Yes, We are offering you the position of fifth seat." Kama blinks. "Oh? You'll hold the same rank as me~" Meeko cheers. "If you wish, we will not force you to change your living arrangements. The fourth division is quite a distance from here though..." Akira's eyes slowly turned to Meeko's face. "I... think i'll just stay where i am..." He commented. "YAY!" she grabbed ahold of him.

"If that's your wish." Kama bowed. "It is nice to have you aboard, I will contact Unohana-sempai and inform her of your current status." He walked out of the room. "It's not fair." De huffed. "We didn't get to finish our fight." WHACK! A sword smacked him. "That's because you destroyed half the division's buildings." A man with spiked white hair, blue sunglasses and scar running down his right eye comments.

"Oi, I'm your superior.. don't talk to me like that Sagi." Sagi just laughs. "You're only one rank above me." De sticks his tongue out at him. "I'm Third seat Sagi, Nice to meet you." He bowed to Akira. "But you know taicho." He rubbed his chin. "We're in need of a fourth seat, Why not give him that possition?" Kama turned. "I... Am not sure." He coments. "Ah, I understand."

With Neku's Group-

"Anyone else feel like playing don't fear the reaper." Neku comments, the group walks down the streets in plain view. "You've never heard of subtlety have you." Josef comments. "Oi! what do you mean by that!?" Neku turns around. "I AM wearing black." He comments, pointing out his uniform. "I'm wearing black too." Josef adds. "Ara?" Ssob looks down. "I'm wearing. white.." Isac looks down. "We.. we should change." He comments. "Why? It's not like you guys wouldnt stick out any less."

Josef points at Isac. "You have bright orange hair. even if you changed you'd stick out like a sore thumb in a fielf of white roses." He then points at Ssob. "And you have horns. Horns. How are you going to explain that?" A few minutes later. "So it's a decoration?" A shinigami asks. "Yes, yes it is." Ssob replies. "Where'd you get it!?" the shinigami asks. "It's awesome!" Josef stands off to the side, facepalming. "How the hell did it work..."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 10, 2009)

Suna could not remember what happend to herself after she met the Samurai in the village leaders tent that day he asked for help, it was all a complete blur, but for some unknown reason, she remembered what happened after.

_Three mouths later_
They met by chance, or maybe it was fate. But it was love at first sight, for both of them. He had never met someone as beautiful as her, and she had never been so charmed by a man before. They met often. He asked her to leave with him, to finally be together like they both wanted so much. She immediately turned down the offer. He asked her why, and she finally revealed her secret to him she was married.

But he didn't leave her alone, and she never asked him, too. They just couldn't leave each other alone. They often met to go out together, to eat, to dance, or just went somewhere quiet where they could talk and ease each other's minds. She never told him, but she was nervous. Something had been wrong in her marriage even before she met him, and it was just getting worse. Now she hated to go home and spent even more time with him. 

One day, she was not where they had agreed to meet. He went to their favorite spot to watch the sunset and found her there, waiting to greet him with a smile. But he wasn't fooled - she had been crying. He couldn't stand to see her upset, and he took her home with him. She ended up staying the night. In the morning she quickly got dressed and left, knowing her husband would be cross with her. He knew he needed to be with her. Meeting with her became harder and harder for him, wishing she was his and they didn't have to hide so much. He wished her husband was gone so they didn't need to be having this affair. But... he loved her, and stayed, even though it was starting to hurt him. 

But their romance could not last, and she knew that. She was married to her husband, and she didn't want to hurt him. Although their marriage was almost dead, she didn't want to be the one to ruin it. She promised that she would be back with her decision, and left to see her husband. When she did return, however, her husband was the one with the guilty look and refused to embrace her, moving out of the way when she ran to him. She hurt deeply, and the husband apologized, telling her he had just fallen out of love with her. He hugged her once, and then left forever. Left on his own, he remembered. He remembered his wife, who had died tragically years ago. He realized how much she reminded him of his wife, and wondered if he really loved her, or if he just loved how she reminded him of his departed wife? 

She ran back to him. Now there were no strings, nothing to held either of them back. It hurt that her husband had left her so abruptly, but she had him, and she didn't have to be alone or scared anymore. But when she reached him, he treated her with indifference, before telling her that he didn't want to betray the memory of his wife anymore. She argued, telling him how much she loved him, but he would not be swayed. She managed one last smile and left herself, not wanting him to see the tears that started to fall. 

_Two Years Later_
It might've been a few minutes, it might've been a few months. But after she had gone, he realized his mistake and searched for her. She was nowhere to be found. He searched an old house where there was said to be a young lady living, but it was another dead end. Of course. The sunlight was gone. His heart was gone... She wasn't anywhere. But, once he was outside, she was there, and she ran to him. This time he would make no mistakes, and he came to her. "I need you," was all she said. He nodded,and they embraced. They would be together now for real, and they would be just fine. They were sure of it. She was his sunlight, his everyone, and now she had come back to him. He could leave everything behind him, even the memory of his wife he had clung to. It was time for their love story.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 10, 2009)

Marco jumped down into the pit once more and began searching for another Hollow to fight, it proved useful training for him so he found for the past few hours or so. They where weak hollows but still the closest thing he would get to a stronger one until he was assigned a place to protect in the human's world. He generally went for the ones that might prove a challenge or might force him outside his comfort zone. He set a feq guidelines for himself to improve his stranght...
1) Will not use his released Zankaputo unless he is fighting a hollow that is greatly stronger.
2) Try to learn to use more offensive type kiduo's and try the more challenging ones for his level.
3) Fight without his Shadow Arc binding seal kiduo since he found he was reallying on it to much in battle to save him.

That was pritty much his three rules he set himself. His only intention right now was to assist Soul Society in every way possible meaning he would take up any mission without regarding his own safty. Maybe it would eventully turn out to be his downfall, or possibly allow him to gain enough reconginition between the captains to one day, allow him to become one himself via being recommended. He didn't like the other two options, they simply went aginste his morals.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 10, 2009)

With Potemkin

With the hunt done and their bellies full, Potemkin, Vashta, Ibb, and Obb began to head back towards the hierarchy. Ibb had tried to ride Obb, claiming he was paralyzed with fullness, but that had failed due to Obb rolling over onto him. Now the two had gotten into a marching duel, nipping at each other and scampering away when the other tried to strike him.

Vashta simply walked forward silently. He didn't seem to be one for unnecessary words. He would be entirely boring if not for his ability. Something he had used against that large Adjuucas. It was not something Potemkin could identify, but it was enough to make Potemkin want to hunt with Vashta again, to see that ability in action.

"Someone else coming. One of ours." Vashta's comment surprised Potemkin. He was rather perceptive, despite his sluggish appearance. Potemkin noticed the oncoming hollow as well now, something moving at a rather high speed. 

Potemkin didn't know many of the hierarchy, but the feeling of the approaching hollow felt familiar to him. There were only so many hollows Potemkin knew, and only one that had given off this feeling of heated energy. 

"Rahs, I believe his name was." But what was his hurry?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

"So what do we do now?" Neku, Isac, Josef and Ssob were all dressed as shinigami. "I dunno, but what's up with these flowers?" Neku looks at the flower on the inside of his outfit. They all checked out the flower, "It's a snowdrop." Isac blinked. "So what's that mean?" Neku asked him. "I don't know..."

"OI!! YOU GUYS!!! MOVE IT!!! ISIS-TAICHI HATES IT WHEN PEOPLE ARE LATE!!!" some shinigami quickly rush by and grab the four men by the arms, dragging them to who knows where. "Ah, I guess this is what we do now." Neku blinks. "I hate you..." Josef sighs. "Ah.. I wonder where Kou and Ereki went off too..."

With Kou and Ereki-

They adjusted some shinigami uniforms and made some adustments to make their masks look like decorations. "We should go find Ssob." Ereki comments, Swining her guitar around. "Right~" Kou rushes off. "H..Hey!!! WAIT FOR ME!!!!" She quickly chases Kou.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> *sigh* "I can't say I can be much help either.  I only know the basics of this place, nothing too useful."
> "You guys all suck!  How can you guys not remember anything!?"
> "Hey, I didn't really care for any that stuff."
> "You are so useless sometimes."
> ...



"Seems things are heating up," Selia was at the back of the group, watching the events unfold.

"You say something, science geek?"

"She said your smell was forcing her back this far," Alan chirped in, raising the tension in the air further. Selia shook her head in annoyance, and told Alan he'd better watch his back in future.

"Don't push us," the 11th division members were growing increasingly frustrated.



TheOftViewer said:


> With Potemkin
> 
> With the hunt done and their bellies full, Potemkin, Vashta, Ibb, and Obb began to head back towards the hierarchy. Ibb had tried to ride Obb, claiming he was paralyzed with fullness, but that had failed due to Obb rolling over onto him. Now the two had gotten into a marching duel, nipping at each other and scampering away when the other tried to strike him.
> 
> ...



Below. It was below!

Rahs continued to race forward, his mind's eye focused on the sand worm carving through the ground beneath his feet. He was not aware of Hollow on the above surface, he was wholly busy with chasing the one beneath the sands. It would tire of the presence overhead soon enough, and rise to attack him. That was what he was waiting for.

The moment it began to move up, Rahs generated a mass of electricity around each of his arms. The sand worm Hollow exploded up through the sand, twisting to snap at him. As it rose, Rahs's right fist crashed into it, and the power in that arm discharged. The blast snapped the worm in two, leaving the airborne top half to fall on Rahs. With his left fist, Rahs punched it one more time, once again breaking it in half. Thrashing as it lost blood, it was unable to do anything as Rahs's mask split open to reveal his massive mouth, which took deep bites from the flesh at the neck of the creature, just behind its mask.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Frayzon wiped a line of sweat off his brow, fulling his Reiatsu begin to buckle and shrink. He'd been heavily trained by Isis today, and was completely exhausted.

"Fifteenth Seat," Isis noted his level, "I'm still waiting for you to achieve your Shikai."

"She's temperamental," Frayzon replied, "It's hard synchronising to hear her."

Isis made some minor nod of agreement.

"I'm going to put a bunch of the unranked members through their paces this afternoon, idleness is not a facet of this division. Watch their training, and point out any that seem interesting."

Frayzon agreed, but he was too tired to really care about paying attention. Isis had the devil's stamina. When she wasn't busy working on one of her own projects, or her Captain's duties, she was rigorously drilling the members of 13th. While a strong camaraderie with her was built, most people did note simply being around her was tiring. She must exude a frenzied energy.

Frayzon wondered whether she ever slept.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

"MOVE MOVE MOVE!!!" The men shouted, Rushing through the streets, dragging Neku and Co. Along. "so... We there yet?" Neku yawned. "YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE THE DIVISION IS!?" The men shout. "We're new." Isac blinked. "WE FIGURED THAT!!!" The men shout once more, Making their way towards a building. "ISIS-TAICHOOOO!!!! WE'RE NOT LATE WE PROMISE!!!" The men shout as they near a door. 

*"WUAH!!!"* Neku, Isac, Josef and Ssob were tossed through the door. "Gufu!" Neku slammed into the wall. "Guah!" WHAM! Isac crashes into a testing dummy. "Dufu!" Josef slams into the floor. "ARA!" Bwong! Ssob lands on Isis. "Uhh...... He pulls himself away. "H...how are you this evening..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

The very first thing Isis did was extend the leg she'd pulled up to her chest. By that movement, the Shinigami that had landed on her was flung directly upwards and hit the ceiling. Isis neatly stepped to the side as he fell back down.

"How many times," Isis began quietly, "do I have to tell you THAT IT IS ALL ABOUT SELF CONTROL!" she berated, with an excellent demonstration of exactly what not to do.

Or was it a demonstration?

The Shinigami who had landed on her groaned slightly. Isis reached down, grabbed him by the neckline and hauled him up, throwing him into the pile of Shinigami that had gathered. There was something off about his weight, his spiritual consistency, but Isis couldn't nail it down. Maybe he was just a wishy-washy Shinigami.

As the group of Shinigami began to put themselves into order, Isis picked up a large container of bokken and threw it at them.

"Outfit yourselves!" she ordered. Tied to each bokken was a small plate, and some bands attached to it so that it could be tied anywhere on the body.

"All you have to do," Isis smiled with an evil glint in her eye, picking up a bokken, "Is make it past me to the wall without me having broken that plate. One by one."

It almost seemed like lightning crashed, creating an outline of purest evil around the 13th division captain.

"Who's first?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

Ssob rubbed his head. "She's... evil..." He comments, putting the plate on. "What is this..." He picks up the Bokken. "It's a practice sword." One of the men whispers. "And don't talk so loud..." Isac and Neku had already outfitted themselves. "I don't like swords." Josef comments, tossing his weapon to the side. Neku was a bit concerned though. "I might get found out if i use my powers." He thinks to himself.

"So i'll just use my fleet feet of the demon." He grins. Since he had alot of covering over his feet and legs, his transformation wouldn't be obvious. "I don't know what i can do." Isac thinks to himself. "Perhaps, I'll just use my sword." He places the pin in his hand descretly. "If i combine it with this existing practice sword, perhaps i can do something to defend myself." 

Ssob just picked his nose after tieing his plate onto his body. "Uhh... So who want's to go first?" He looked around, Everyone else just stepped back. "Th..That's mean...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

"Alright," Isis shifted her stance into a position where she could rapidly slash with the bokken. An aura of doom filled the air around her, "Come at me!"

~~~

Erin sat on the table deep within the library, reading a book she had found on some of the past Shinigami Captains. There was an illustrious list, that went back the furthest of any record of Seireitei. It showed those who died, those who betrayed, those promoted, those retired, everything. It was startlingly unbiased, and very up to date. She wondered who kept it in such good order.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

With the Joutei-

Vzzzt. The group seems to appear out of no where. "Alright, We're in." Melisa comments. They stand in front of the door to the great library. "Brikan, This is your time to shine." Brikan nods. "RIGHT!! FULL STRENGTH!!!" He crouches and BOOOM!!!! Unleashes a violent purple aura, four massive fists in the sky. "GO!!" The fists crash into the door and send it flying into the library. "FIND THE RECORD ON THE KINGS KEY!!"

With Ssob-

"ARA?!" He stepped back. "S..S..Scary...." He comments. "Well!?" Isis shouts. "OK!!" Ssob grips his bokken and let's out a sigh. He closes his eyes and concentrates his spirit beneath him. "HERE I COME!!!" He shouts, rushing forward. Isis raises her Bokken, Ssob knows excactly what's going to happen. BZZZT! He vanishes and reappears beside Issis, making his way to the wall quick as he could. The moment he could see it he gripped ahold of the wall, refusing to let go. "SCARY!! TOO SCARY!!!!!" He screams inside his head.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Deep in the library, it took a few minutes for the spiritual fluctuations to reach Erin. When they did, she whirled about, staring in the direction they came from.

"The hell?"

Pushing the books she had been researching into the bag she carried, Erin slung it over her shoulders. She'd have to try and find out who's arrived in such a destructive manner - hopefully without being spotted by them if they were too powerful.

~~~

Isis turned as Ssob passed her, following him perfectly with her eyes. The Shinigami behind her were cheering at the first success. Frayzon was watching Isis. Something was off.

"Frayzon!" Isis snapped at him without looking. "Go get Captain Kama for me, would you? I just came up with a few ideas I want him to discuss with me. Bring him here quick, before I forget."

It was a flimsy excuse, but it'd do.

"Alright, you next." Isis pointed at one of the one's she knew wasn't associated with Ssob. She was going to make it so that they would move last, so that the longest amount of time would be created between the group regrouping. Hopefully that would be enough to convince him to stay put until the 8th squad captain arrived. Isis didn't want to use Bakudou without proof, but she was concerned.

This wasn't a shinigami.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

With The Joutei-

"Awaken my army!" Xan throws thirty soldiers onto the ground and gives them life. The men begin marching through the library, Looking for anything on the kings key. "Go mitchal!" Melisa orders. "Right!" He vanishes. "Mamamo!" Melisa shouts once more. "Right!" she rushes off with ninja awesomeness. "And brikan, You just..." He stood there picking his nose. "Be yourself." Melisa comments.

With Kama-

He sat at his desk, Working on the paper work for Akira to become an official member of his division. "Greetings Frayzon." He comments, Never looking up from his desk. "Ah, You knew me right away Kama-taicho." He laughs. "No doubt Isis sent you here, correct?" He still doesn't look up, Somehow he really wants akira to join his division. "I've got a new.. someone... here today, so i'm slightly busy, What is it isis is in need of?" 

"Isis taicho, has some things she wants to discuss with you." He comments. "Sigh." Kama stands up. "The paper work can wait, I know how Isis gets." He smiles at the shinigami. "Haha, yeah." He rubs the back of his head. "De, Please finish the paperwork for Akira would you?" He asks. "Will do." De salutes. "Ah. How come he works when you ask him?" Frayzon asks. "We've been friends for some time." Kama smiles.

"Sagi, Make sure our guest doesn't leave." Kama tilts his head towards a hidden door. He doesn't like to show his research around others, Only those he TRULY trusts.. "My jobs more important." Sagi mocks De. "OI!! THAT'S NOT TRUE!!! RIGHT TAICHO!!" He shouts at Kama, but he's already gone. "See." Sagi smirks. "I'll kick your ass bastard!!!"

With Ssob-

"C..Crap!!!" He just realized he used is Sonido. "Bad move Ssob, Bad move!" He screams in his head. "They'll find out i'm an arrancar! though... they should have noticed right away... that other group did..." he rubbed his chin, At this moment he's looking even more supiscious. "Hey." Josef leans to the other two. "She's looking at Ssob strangely, She's probably figured something out by now. So get ready to run the moment she acts."

Kama slowly makes his way through the door. "Hello Isis-San." He bows. "It's been quite some time since we've had a little visit just the two of us." This was his way of making fun of the situation. He really isn't one for jokes. Kama looks around at the Shinigami. then he looks at the red haired one. "Ah, What's with the arrancar?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With The Joutei-
> 
> "Awaken my army!" Xan throws thirty soldiers onto the ground and gives them life. The men begin marching through the library, Looking for anything on the kings key. "Go mitchal!" Melisa orders. "Right!" He vanishes. "Mamamo!" Melisa shouts once more. "Right!" she rushes off with ninja awesomeness. "And brikan, You just..." He stood there picking his nose. "Be yourself." Melisa comments.



The first being to jump out at Erin had no Reiatsu to speak of. She managed to sidestep it because it was so obvious to see, but when it proved dangerous, she covered her hand in the second Hado and delivered a flat strike to its chest, punching a straight hole through it.

"This..." Erin could feel the Reiatsu approaching, "this could be bad."

Inside Erin's bag, unknowingly scooped into it with the old tomes, was a book most recently read by a former Fifth Division Captain. A book speaking of a very specific method of key manufacture.



InfIchi said:


> With Kama-
> 
> He sat at his desk, Working on the paper work for Akira to become an official member of his division. "Greetings Frayzon." He comments, Never looking up from his desk. "Ah, You knew me right away Kama-taicho." He laughs. "No doubt Isis sent you here, correct?" He still doesn't look up, Somehow he really wants akira to join his division. "I've got a new.. someone... here today, so i'm slightly busy, What is it isis is in need of?"
> 
> ...



Isis paused, then turned, her aura beginning to stifle the air as Captain level Reiatsu crackled around her. Before Ssob was fully aware of the danger, Isis had slammed her hands together.

_"Bakudou Sixty-One: Six staves of binding light!"_ Even before the six piece Bakudou sealed around Ssob, Isis followed it up with the sixty-third Bakudou, Locking Bondage Stripes. The metal bounds wrapped around Ssob.

Turning rapidly, her Reiatsu lurched from one side of the room to the other. The Shinigami were dropped instantly. Those left standing she rapidfired a number of low level binding Kidou at.

Breathing out, she stilled herself.

"That was quick," Kama stepped by Isis, bending over before the bound Arrrancar. "What have we here?"

Isis took charge of standing before those she had bound. "Explain yourselves," she demanded, "And do it quick."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 11, 2009)

With Kazuo

Asami and Kazuo had snuck closer to the ruckus, hearing the rabble between the two groups. "Hm. Sounds like it's just a bit of a squabble between squads, not some break-in attempt. Alright then, let's get going." Asami stood up to move out, but Kazuo grabbed her sleeve.

"I dunno. Doesn't it sound like something strange is going on there?" Some of the statements made by the 12th division squad members had put Kazuo ill at ease. 

Asami gave Kazuo a blank stare. Had she not picked up on it? Kazuo opened his mouth to explain, but received a smack to the side of the head by Asami. That seemed to be happening a lot lately. "Well _duh._ What did you think I meant by "let's get going"? There's trouble between a couple squads, and what responsible 4th seat would I be if I didn't sort things out?" She winked at Kazuo and grinned. "Just let me do the talking. You do that Kidou thing you do just in case."

One leap took Kazuo and Asami up to a rooftop next to the two groups of Shinigami. Kazuo folded his arms and looked down at the squad members, trying to look mature and intimidating. He was pretty sure he was failing. Not that it mattered, Asami was good enough at pulling people's attention to her. "Hey, you misbehaving kids! Asami Katsura, 6th Division's very own 4th Seat, is here to sort you all out!"

Kazuo had to admit, that was probably the most direct approach to sorting this all out.

---

With Potemkin

Rahs had ignored them as he ran, and the other hollows seemed to pay him no mind after he passed them. Not Potemkin, though. He figured now was a good time to find out exactly what this so-called "favorite" was like. 

Splitting from the other three in the group, Potemkin approached Rahs as he ate. "Rahs! Hunting alone? Couldn't that put you at risk?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> With Kazuo
> 
> Asami and Kazuo had snuck closer to the ruckus, hearing the rabble between the two groups. "Hm. Sounds like it's just a bit of a squabble between squads, not some break-in attempt. Alright then, let's get going." Asami stood up to move out, but Kazuo grabbed her sleeve.
> 
> ...



"Huh," Selia stared up at the new arrival, "This," she whispered to Alan, "Could work in our favour. Someone like that in some figure of authority might give 'new shinigami' some information on what's where."



TheOftViewer said:


> ---
> 
> With Potemkin
> 
> ...



"Less risk than if someone hunted with me," Rahs replied mid meal. He continued to rip the worm to shreds, devouring as much as he could as quickly as possible.

"Rahs," Vashta had followed behind Potemkin, "Why don't you hunt with us. It's not like you've got anyone else to join you, and your power would be helpful."

Rahs shook his head, basically refraining from answering until he had eaten his fill.

"If you've noticed," he looked directly as Vashta with his single eye, "People who hunt with me tend to either die, or leave. I'm bad luck."

"I don't believe in luck," Vashta replied. Rahs ignored him.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 11, 2009)

Kana steps forward towards Dai.
"Excuse me, but we shouldn't be fighting amongst ourselves, right?  So how about we-"
The shinigami now turns his attention towards Kana and points his weapon at her throat.  "Shut up, bitch.  Or I'll have to show you how a _real_ man acts.  Hehehe."
He began laughing and his friends joined him as well.  He then felt a tap on his shoulder.  He began to turn to Dai.  "Now what the hell do you wa-"
A palm rushed and grabbed his face.  The man let out a slight muffle and was about to struggle before Dai pounded his head into the ground, shattering the tiles of the stone floor.  Dust floated around in the air as the man was unconscious with his mouth foaming.  Dai crouched down and grabbed the man by the hair and lifted his head.
"I believe you owe my friend here an apology.
All that came from the mans mouth were moans and groans.
"Did you catch any of that?"
"Sounded like a bunch of moans and groans to me."
"Figured.
He released the man's hair as it fell to the ground again.  Dai got up and dusted his hands off and looked back at the rest of the shinigami who looked like deer caught in the headlights.
"Sorry.  My hand slipped."
"YOU BASTARD!"  One of the shinigami yelled out.
"Well, in my defense, he insulted a friend of mine, so-"
"YOU'RE GONNA PAY WITH YOUR LIFE, PAL!" yelled out another shinigami, unsheathing his sword.  
"And you say I'm the one that makes scenes."
The rest of the shinigami took out their swords as well.  Dai turned to Kana and shrugged his shoulders.
"Whoops."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

"OI!" Melisa shouts. "You shinigami! Lemme see your bag!" This was her orders to the young girl. With the other joutei, they were busy running around trying to find any sort of book on the key they could. Xan had increased his soldiers numbers, trying to make the search go faster, Mitchal kicked his teleportation into overdrive. And Mamamo, Well she was just picking her nose.

With Ssob and Co-

"That was quick," Kama stepped by Isis, bending over before the bound Arrrancar. "What have we here?" he lowers the sunglasses down over his eyes and examines the arrancar. "Age, appx.300. Weight, Appx. 200 pounds." He looked him over some more. "Spiritual Density, Appx. 700 units." Kama nodded. "Quite the interesting Arrancar." 


Isis took charge of standing before those she had bound. "Explain yourselves," she demanded, "And do it quick." The three boys all looked at eachother, then looked forward. "Honestly, We only just met him today." They all speak in unison. "So we don't know him."


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 11, 2009)

"One more dead."Said Marco killing another Hollow, things where starting to get boring. He pritty much fought without having to brake a single rule that he set himself before. He climbed up the ladder to the top of the pit and climbed up.
"Your goals are... ambitious Marco arn't they?"
"Eh?"Marco said pulled himself up and turned to Vice-Captain Rukia. "Vice captain."Marco said and bowed.
"Why are you here Vice-Captain?"
"Two things... Firstly quit the Vice-Captain. Rukia's fine and secondly, that target.... The hollow dont persue it from what I understand you lost to it once already and couldn't even land a..."
"Rukia..." Marco sighed and closed his eyes and pushed back up his glasses, "You shouldn't say I cant do something... Because I can do anything."
"Even if it resulted in your death? Then your goals are for nothing. Think about it."Rukia said before leaving.
Marco sighed once more and said, "Like hell you would understand being a noble. I can do anything I want within the legal limits of Soul Society."

"Can do anything? Oh Kura you should consider the Vice-Captains warning. No need you fighting when you clearly wont win."
"You too?! Man I hoped I wouldn't have to bother with you again."Marco muttered.
"You wont, I've already been assigned a location to protect in the humans world... Infact, I best go."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

Isis took charge of standing before those she had bound. "Explain yourselves," she demanded, "And do it quick." The three boys all looked at eachother, then looked forward. "Honestly, We only just met him today." They all speak in unison. "So we don't know him." Isis raised her fist. "That's not good enough you little punks!" A white band suddenly captures her arm. "Now now." Kama comments. "No need to be so harsh."

The band vanishes and he walks over to the boys. "They were simply in the wrong place. At the wrong time." His sunglasses were still on. He could see the presence of quincy, hollow and arrancar reatsu on these boys. There was no reason for anyone else to know. They may or may not be afiliated with Aizen, if such is true. Then it would be bad if the news got out that they were captured. No information must get back to Aizen, That is Kama's code. Which means, He'll have to deal with this arrancar situation in his own way.

"I'll take back the Arrancar, These three seem to be telling the truth." He raises his glasses. "They don't have enough spiritual pressure to be a real threat." He thinks to himself. "If they can survive Isis, Then they deserved to have invaded Seretei." He chuckles slightly. "Oi! what was that for?" Isis shouts. "Nothing." Kama responds, Picking up the arrancar. "I'll be taking him back to the 8th division. The next time an event such as this comes up, please come to me the very second you feel something is off. We wish to avoid any dangerous situations involing Arrancar."

The captain vanishes from sight after his speech.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 11, 2009)

With Kazuo

Well, Asami had said her thing, and it seemed to catch the attention of a few of the 12th squad members. But it seemed like the rest had just ignored her. She was starting to look rather annoyed. Then one of the 11th Division members made some chauvinistic comment, got struck down--Kazuo couldn't help but smile as he got his comeuppance--and soon swords were being drawn.

Now it was looking like time to really interfere. "Asami, maybe we should--" A grunt of pain and the sound of a body falling to the ground brought Kazuo's attention back to those below. Asami was standing over the 11th division member who had threatened one of the 12th division girls. Looks like she had manhandled him, her sword wasn't even out. The member who had drawn his sword first was the next one down, felled by a kick to the side of the head.

"Take those three off to 4th," Asami ordered the 11th Division, looking positively rabid. "NOW!"

While Asami was berating the 11th Division members, Kazuo jumped down and walked to the 12th division members. They were still acting very odd, but were decidedly less violent than those Asami was dealing with. Except for that one guy; Asami would likely have a word or two for him. "Ah, sorry about that. So why're you all out here?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2009)

With Shin

The fifth realm ghost was sent after Kaori,, though Kaori was surprised to see a Shin Kagebunshin attack her, she intended to strike down the unarmed ghost with her Nodachi, she finally moved her feet now and dashed towards the speeding ghost.When he was in range she performed the Iaido technique once more, though those dark eyes of her went wide when the ghost blocked the blade with his wrist,  or better said it cut trough the wrist but after a few inches it was halted.

The Hakudo specialized ghost grabbed the nodachi with it's other hand and kicked Kaori in the shoulder with a roundhouse kick, since she didn't let go of her zanpakuto several kicks followed until she finally managed to get out of the ghost's grip.This was surprising to Shin, it seemed like this realm had a semi useful supporting natured ghost.

But what surprised him was the fact it could block zanpakuto attacks, as the battle went on Shin stood back, very uncharacteristically but the whole point of this was to evaluate this realm. Over the course of time, many slashes, punches and kicks later it started to become clear to him what was going on, and he assumed Kaori started to get it as well.

The ghost would always block with his lower arms, hands, lower legs and feet. Though it was by far not equal to an Arrancar's Hierro but it seemed as if most of the Reiryoku was focused in the skin......Or ectoplasm....Whichever it was and it hardened the areas mentioned before.This would mean that any slash to a different part would probably mean the end of that ghost.

"Alright, enough playing around."Kaori spoke up."Hanasu,Shichikyuuten Shichitouken!"She released, her sword and sheath lighting up brightly before she attacked the fifth realm ghost."Nanasen"As she unsheathed the area surrounding her was cut to pieces, several flashes destroying everything unfortunate to be in range.The ghost recieved the same treatment and was fell into a hundred pieces, with only it's lower legs and arms in one piece, before it dissolved.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

"Booooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed." Haruko whines. "ALRIGHT!! CLASS IS ABOUT TO START!!!" Kinata enters the room and slams the door behind her. "You've had a few days off school because of the events at Karakura! Even though that school is atleast five miles away." she says under her breath. "ROLL CALL!!" she shouts. "Hal!""EH!? WHY ME FIRST!?" He shouts. "He's here." Kinata checks of the name.

"Haruko!" "booooored!" Haruko responds. "She's here." She marks down the name. Continueing onwards down the list till she reaches. "MINAMOTO!!!" No response. "MINAMOTO!!!" She shouts again. "Oh? Playing the smart alick are we?" She walked over to his desk. "MINA-" she looks down, No ones there. "hmm?" Kinata looks around to try and find any presence of Mr. Minamoto. "He's not here hmm." 

She pulls a cellphone from her pocket and quickly dials a number. "allo allo! Asano speaking!" Neku's dad answered. "Yes, This is Kinata with Hanatasu high. I'm your son's homeroom teacher. I called to ask why he isn't in school today." there was no reply on the other end. "Uh. I dunno.. He hasn't  been home in like... a week." Asano finally answered. "HE HASN'T BEEN HOME FOR THAT LONG!?" Kinata shouts.

"WHAT KIND OF FATHER ARE YOU!?" A few student's giggle at the conversation. "I dunno, Just figured he was with Haruko or some other girl. Honestly, It's not a fathers right to question when his son decides to become a man." "THAT'S NOT SOMETHING A FATHER SHOULD IGNORE!!! YOU SHOULDN'T JUST BE FINE WITH YOUR SON SLEEPING WITH RANDOM WOMEN!"

"EH!? NEKU IS SLEEPING AROUND!?" A girl shouts. "SHUT UP!!!" Kinata yells at here. "Ara Ara, There's no need to worry. Neku will come home and he'll be at school eventually. Let him sow his wild oats and embrace the life of a man!" WHAM! the phone flies across the room and shatters on the wall. "Right. Mr. Minamoto is absent for the time being. So let's get back to our studies."

"...." Everyone sweatdrops. "Neku..." Haruko sighs. "Damn it... Where did you run off to Neku." Max looks out the window, A hollow flies over the buildings looking for it's prey. "I wonder what kind of show they're filming." Max rubs his chin.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 11, 2009)

"Damn her..."Marco grumbled he headed towards the 13th Division's dojo want to speak to his captain. His feet where heavy and the crunching a peeddles added to his annoyance. Eventully he arrived and noticed no one was around or at least very few. He began the search for his Captain woundering why he hadn't yet been assigned anywhere while the other students that passed where. Eventully, he found her.
"Captain..." He said bowng as he normally would.
"Marco, let me have a guess your annoyed that everyone expect you has been assigned somewhere?"
"Yes... Captain."He said looking down to the right at his Zankaputo.
"Well the reason isn't anything to hide so here it is; This hollow that your after clearly is beyond your stranght and you would end up killing yourself. Despite having an powerful Light-Type Zankaputo. Plus, you never gave me information on it so I cant trust you to do your duty until you prove you could kill it and also do your job."
Marco said, breifly "Captain, to be honest I cant say anything about it because I never even seen it. I cant even detect it's spirit pressure until it strikes. It can become invisable to the naked eye and hide it's spirit pressure so it's impossible to detect until it attacks. Even so now I can use Shunpo and my Zankaputo i'm posative I can defeat it!"
"Prove it then. Similiar traints been reported from one perticular area. Likly your hollow freind is currently active in that area... Just so you understand, if you die down their. I or any other Shinigami can save you or even assist if you require it."

Marco looked up to the Captain joyfuly. "T...Thank you Captain. I wont die or disapoint you."
"Good, you depart from Soul Society Immidately."
Marco nodded and took a bow before leaving the room, he left towards the closest gateway to the human world although his I can do anything attitude had the Captain worried.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "OI!" Melisa shouts. "You shinigami! Lemme see your bag!" This was her orders to the young girl. With the other joutei, they were busy running around trying to find any sort of book on the key they could. Xan had increased his soldiers numbers, trying to make the search go faster, Mitchal kicked his teleportation into overdrive. And Mamamo, Well she was just picking her nose.



"And you are?" Erin drew her sword, reading the presence of those around her. There was quite a number of them, which meant she doubted she'd be able to win a battle should it break out. They all appeared to have different powers as well.



InfIchi said:


> With Ssob and Co-
> 
> "That was quick," Kama stepped by Isis, bending over before the bound Arrrancar. "What have we here?" he lowers the sunglasses down over his eyes and examines the arrancar. "Age, appx.300. Weight, Appx. 200 pounds." He looked him over some more. "Spiritual Density, Appx. 700 units." Kama nodded. "Quite the interesting Arrancar."
> 
> ...





InfIchi said:


> Isis took charge of standing before those she had bound. "Explain yourselves," she demanded, "And do it quick." The three boys all looked at eachother, then looked forward. "Honestly, We only just met him today." They all speak in unison. "So we don't know him." Isis raised her fist. "That's not good enough you little punks!" A white band suddenly captures her arm. "Now now." Kama comments. "No need to be so harsh."
> 
> The band vanishes and he walks over to the boys. "They were simply in the wrong place. At the wrong time." His sunglasses were still on. He could see the presence of quincy, hollow and arrancar reatsu on these boys. There was no reason for anyone else to know. They may or may not be afiliated with Aizen, if such is true. Then it would be bad if the news got out that they were captured. No information must get back to Aizen, That is Kama's code. Which means, He'll have to deal with this arrancar situation in his own way.
> 
> ...



"Hmpf," Isis growled in annoyance. She didn't like things running out of her control, and she sure as hell didn't trust Kama enough to believe he wouldn't keep secrets for himself.

"Well," she turned her eyes back on the group - were they Shinigami, she was beginning to doubt it - and moved back into a slashing stance, "This test isn't over. It looks like it's down to you three. Try and get past me."

The air around Isis grew heavy.



TheOftViewer said:


> With Kazuo
> 
> Well, Asami had said her thing, and it seemed to catch the attention of a few of the 12th squad members. But it seemed like the rest had just ignored her. She was starting to look rather annoyed. Then one of the 11th Division members made some chauvinistic comment, got struck down--Kazuo couldn't help but smile as he got his comeuppance--and soon swords were being drawn.
> 
> ...



"Ah," Selia shook her head, trying her best to look confused, "We're new, so we got lost."

"We were asked to head to the library," Alan piped up, "Would you be able to give us directions?" Alan had figured that the Shinigami's Library would hold suitable information to learn about the Quincy's role as the Shinigami saw it, and perhaps even find recent information on who to speak with about Quincy.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ah," Selia shook her head, trying her best to look confused, "We're new, so we got lost."
> 
> "We were asked to head to the library," Alan piped up, "Would you be able to give us directions?" Alan had figured that the Shinigami's Library would hold suitable information to learn about the Quincy's role as the Shinigami saw it, and perhaps even find recent information on who to speak with about Quincy.



"Ah yes, the library. That's, uh..." Kazuo brought up his hand to point, but paused. There definitely was something strange about these Shinigami, though Kazuo couldn't quite put his finger on it. "Actually, I don't know my way around here that well either. I'm sure Asami will be able to show you to the library, though."

The statement was technically true; Kazuo wasn't fully acclimated to geography of Seireitei. But he did have a pretty good idea of where the library was. It was just best to let Asami handle things, just in case. No reason not to be polite, though. He held out his hand to the four. "Nice to meet you. I'm Kazuo."

---

With Potemkin

"Bad luck?" This was odd behavior. It was almost like Rahs was sulking. "Are you afraid that some ill fate will befall us if you are around?" Potemkin couldn't help but chuckle at the thought. "Why Rahs, I didn't know you cared. I'm touched."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

"And you are?" Erin drew her sword, reading the presence of those around her. There was quite a number of them, which meant she doubted she'd be able to win a battle should it break out. They all appeared to have different powers as well. "Not important." Melisa comments. "Who we are and what we are. It's not important." Melisa waved her hand. "It would be easier to just empty your bag. We're just looking for a book." She comments.



With Isac and Co-
Hmpf," Isis growled in annoyance. She didn't like things running out of her control, and she sure as hell didn't trust Kama enough to believe he wouldn't keep secrets for himself. "Well," she turned her eyes back on the group - were they Shinigami, she was beginning to doubt it - and moved back into a slashing stance, "This test isn't over. It looks like it's down to you three. Try and get past me."The air around Isis grew heavy.

*"Gulp."* Isac and Josef swallow, this women is scary... scary beyond belief. "Guess i'll go." Neku walks towards the women. "Wake up damn it." He screams inside his mind. Neku's feet transform under his clothes. "So then." He rubs his chin. "How about we get this over with quickly." He let's out a sigh and prepares himself. 

FWOOSH! The teen takes off with a quick dash, heading head on towards Isis. "The poor fool." Isac and Josef shake their head.

With Max-

He sat on the roof by himself and let out a sigh. "It's boring." He thought, infont of him a glass of water. "Ah... Maybe i can try that out..." He thinks to himself, putting a finger into the water. "How did i do it before...."-- A few days prior. "DAMN IT NEKU!" Max slams his fist into the wall, As he pulls it away, the wall follows his hand. "EH!?" He stepped back, the wall  kept following his hand. "WAAHH!!! GET OFF!!!"

He screamed. The wall eventually stopped and went back to it's normal possition. "Wh..what was that!?" He looked at his hand. Now-- "So.." He let out a sigh. Trying to figure out what it was that let him do that to the wall. Max raised his finger from the water, it began to move up. "Ah?" He held his hand a foot above the glass. all the water has come out of the glass now. "Awesome!" SPLASH! it fell to the ground. "D..Damn it..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2009)

With Maxi and Luciela 

It was currently two down with three to go, the two Self Aware Gillians were nothing and he disposed of them in a fitting manner.That left the three fellow Adjuuchas.Luciela stood back as Maxi was walking back and forth, taking his time to size the three up.He needed to decide on who to kill first obviously. 

He decided to do this alone, which would force him to use a reverse of the tactic commonly used when dealing with multiple opponents.Instead of taking the weaker ones down first, he would take out the stronger first.Or at least focus on that one.His abilities allowed him to easily take on multiple opponents at once so it really wasn't as risky as it sounded.

Alright lets see, the largest one was the left most one.What it was exactly.....Well that was beyond Maxi, it seemed like some kind of dinosaur-ish.....Thing or some sort of weird turtle, sans the shield, with a gigantic flower on it's back.It had a light green scaly skin and it seemed.

The middle one was a dragon like Hollow, It's mask covered most it's head and reached down all the way to the neck.It ended in two blunt horns on the back of it's head.The rest of the body was mostly orange, save for the large scaly wings which had a greenish tint on the inside of the folds and it had big clawed hands and a thick tail with a flame on the end.

finally the third was a anthropomorphic turtle, walking on it's hind legs and had short thick white  claws as fingers. Most of it's body was white, the shield itself was brown on top and yellow-ish on the bottom.Now after taking his time he had come to the conclusion the powerranking went Dragon, Turtle, plant thingy. 

Deciding to not reveal any of his tricks righaway he charged a Cero first as the other three attempted to dodge upon seeing this.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

With Max-

"Hmm." He rubbed his chin. "If i focus more.." he let's out another sigh and focused his mind on his breathing. With each breathe, he could feel his body pulse. As he breathed in, his body felt full and heavy, as he breathed out, it felt light and shallow. He continued his breathing, putting his hand outstretched over the water. 

As he breathed, He imagined strings flowing from his fingers. Into the water, wrapping around it. Allowing him to manipulate it as he pleased. He pulls his hand upward, the water follows. Max opens his eyes. "Ah? It worked!?" He laughed. waving his hand around, the water would follow. "Hmm." He rubbed his chin. 

Max tried to adjust the water into a shape. He wanted to make something cool, Something awesome... "A sword!" He moves his hands around, trying to mime the basic shape of a samurai sword. The water swirled and bubbled and gurgled. making odd shapes, sometimes a ball, sometimes a square. After much work, Max got the water to take the shape of a sword.

"This is cool." Max swung his blade, cutting the cup it was resting in previously. "Wow... it functions too!" He waved the sword around a bit. "W..what else can i do with this..." He wondered. "RIIINGGG!!!" but the school bell ended his training for right now. "I guess i'll have to try it out aftet school." Max let go, the water spalshed on the ground.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 11, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> "Ah yes, the library. That's, uh..." Kazuo brought up his hand to point, but paused. There definitely was something strange about these Shinigami, though Kazuo couldn't quite put his finger on it. "Actually, I don't know my way around here that well either. I'm sure Asami will be able to show you to the library, though."
> 
> The statement was technically true; Kazuo wasn't fully acclimated to geography of Seireitei. But he did have a pretty good idea of where the library was. It was just best to let Asami handle things, just in case. No reason not to be polite, though. He held out his hand to the four. "Nice to meet you. I'm Kazuo."



The group stood silent for a while, not sure how to handle the situation in a manner that wouldn't raise even more suspicion.  But then, Kana bubbly stepped forward and introduced everyone.
"Well, I'm Kana, Mr. Grouchy over there is Dai,-"
"Don't call me that."
"And those two are our new friends Selia and Alan.  Nice to meet you, Kazuo."
The rest of the group slightly waved.
"I'm sorry about those guys over there.  Dai caught a little carried away.  But in our defense, they started it."
She pointed at the other members of the 11th Division.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> ---
> 
> With Potemkin
> 
> "Bad luck?" This was odd behavior. It was almost like Rahs was sulking. "Are you afraid that some ill fate will befall us if you are around?" Potemkin couldn't help but chuckle at the thought. "Why Rahs, I didn't know you cared. I'm touched."



"That's a smart mouth you've got," Rahs ripped the last piece of flesh from the sand worm before it faded, "Most of 'em aren't talkative at such a low level. Also, I don't care. Those who follow me, those who fight with me, there's a spirit that develops. When that's broken, that's when I care. The rest, meaningless."

Rahs stood to his full height, looking in either direction.

"Hmm," sniffing noises came from him, "Three big by north east, a massive by north/north east, gillian to the west, low squabblers to the southwest, the Hierarchy to the south."

Rahs pondered the three big by the north east. He could devour them, but the massive might pose trouble. But the squabblers and gillian didn't cut it. He wouldn't lower himself to that. North east it was.

Rahs pounded his fist into the ground a few times for effect, and then took off in that direction. He didn't bother to check whether or not he was followed. That wasn't his business. He was told not to hunt with others. That didn't mean others couldn't hunt with him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "And you are?" Erin drew her sword, reading the presence of those around her. There was quite a number of them, which meant she doubted she'd be able to win a battle should it break out. They all appeared to have different powers as well. "Not important." Melisa comments. "Who we are and what we are. It's not important." Melisa waved her hand. "It would be easier to just empty your bag. We're just looking for a book." She comments.



"I know books," Erin smiled dangerously, "and I know this library. I also know that you don't belong. So before things go sour, how about turning around and leaving?"



InfIchi said:


> With Isac and Co-
> Hmpf," Isis growled in annoyance. She didn't like things running out of her control, and she sure as hell didn't trust Kama enough to believe he wouldn't keep secrets for himself. "Well," she turned her eyes back on the group - were they Shinigami, she was beginning to doubt it - and moved back into a slashing stance, "This test isn't over. It looks like it's down to you three. Try and get past me."The air around Isis grew heavy.
> 
> *"Gulp."* Isac and Josef swallow, this women is scary... scary beyond belief. "Guess i'll go." Neku walks towards the women. "Wake up damn it." He screams inside his mind. Neku's feet transform under his clothes. "So then." He rubs his chin. "How about we get this over with quickly." He let's out a sigh and prepares himself.
> ...



Isis only made a slight movement with the bokken, it was enough to make Neku duck to avoid her strike. Subsequently, the fact that she'd stuck her left foot out went unnoticed until Neku hit it and went flying into the wall.

Crash.

"Bad style," Isis critiqued. "If you're running, the most important thing is that you can keep running no matter what. In that case, your legs are most important. Keep your eyes on the path, not the obstacles."

The fact that Isis wasn't even trying to hit the circular plates was communicated here. They weren't her targets.

"Next." Isis smiled evilly.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 11, 2009)

_With Patrick and Andy_
Andy stared at Patrick like girl in love for the first time, he looked over to her and she quickly turned away, he smiled knowing she was staring, "So how far are we anyway?", Patrick took a look at the map, "Were almost there, we just have to get across these woods and we'll be there.", "_Sighs_this is taking forever." Andy complained, "I have an idea, how bout I tell you a story, that will keep you busy and we'll be there before you know it.", "Well I dout it but ok." "Alright, now were should I start?", "Um Patrick?" "Yeah." "Do you mind if I hold your hand?" Andy asked with her face totally red, Patrick put on a surprized face but smiled, "Of course.", she wrab her arm around his holding his hand resting her head on his shoulders.

"Ok, this story is about a women a named Diana who I once knew. Diana is your normal, average, peasant girl who is out on the streets working again when she notices a crowd forming on the main street. She runs to see what the commotion is about and in doing so, she lays eyes on the most beautiful man shes ever seen in her life. However, he happens to be the new prince. The next day, the prince goes out on the town to gaze upon his new kingdom when he happens to run into a small girl. This girl is Diana. He apologiges to her and then goes, leaving Diana wondering the streets in an awe daze. Eventually she runs into Josh (her best friend) who went out looking for her. She tells him about her new crush but he only rolls his eyes at her, which makes her angry. 

Days go by again and Diana begins to feel foolish. Why would the prince ever fall for an ugly peasant girl? Not to mention she received an invite to the princes royal wedding. She arrives and watches the love of her life marry another girl a princess whom shell never become. A year passes by and Diana tries to forget bout Alexander, but she cant. 

Her heart is set on him. She attends a dance and tries to win the prince over with her gypsy moves, however he is too busy distracted by his princesss presence. After seeing them together, Diana gives up completely and goes on living her life as a peasant and not a princess  his princess. Suddenly, trouble happens and Diana is unexpectedly kidnapped. She is taken and thrown in a dungeon where she realizes shes not alone. Princess Mary is with her too. Together they sit in their cell in silence, helping each other with plans to escape, when their captors come. 

They begin to pick on Mary and go to take her and hurt her, however Diana stops them by shouting at them to leave the princess alone. For her outburst she is beaten instead. Amazingly, like a kight in shinning armor, Prince Alexander comes to save the day. However, as soon as he enters the cell, he runs straight for Mary, completely ignoring Diana. There she sat watching them, one of her eyes blacken from a blow she had taken for the Princess. It wasnt fair it just wasnt fair. 

Accepting the fact that she'll never be his or even recognized from him, she leaves. As she walks out of the cell, Josh comes running up to her and hugs her tightly. Its then that Diana realizes that she has all she wants with Josh and that she has someone who really treats her right. 

Together, the two leave to begin a journey of their own. Back to the royal couple, Alexander (embracing his princess) turns to thank Diana for saving Mary, but when he looks, shes gone. For the next year or so, he goes out searching for the girl to give her the proper thanks of what she has done for him and for Mary. 

He finally finds her, but its too late for shes on an airship taking off. He watches her leave, remembering the girl who had always been in the background. Silently, he thanks her. Diana, not realizing the Prince is below her, takes off in Josh's airship to begin an advanture of a lifetime"

After he was done, he felt Andy tumble a little, she had fallen asleep, he smiled and decided to carry her.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

"I know books," Erin smiled dangerously, "and I know this library. I also know that you don't belong. So before things go sour, how about turning around and leaving?" Hmph. Melisa smirked. "Before they go sour huh? Got some mouth on you shinigami." The purple haired girl let her reatsu flow out at Maximum. "All you've got to do... Is hand us the book we're looking for. It's rather simple. We get  the book, We leave. We don't get the book... Well, We have ways of getting the book." 

With Isac and Co-

Neku slid down to the floor. "techniqly. I pass right?" He asks, upside down. "techniqly." The shinigami add. "So. Do you want to go?" Josef looks at Isac. "You're joking right?" Isac blinks. "If i go, I'll be destroyed." Josef nods in agreement. "And if i go, I'll end up revealing myself. but i doubt in this situation we can pull out a fillabuster." 

"Fine.. I'll go." Isac sighs and takes a deep breath. "Charge forward, Roll to the side, Attack the leg. Basic techniq.." He rushed forward, But his plan isn't to dodge or attack... He doesn't really have a plan, he just figures he should go against whatever Isis believes he will do.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 11, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> The group stood silent for a while, not sure how to handle the situation in a manner that wouldn't raise even more suspicion.  But then, Kana bubbly stepped forward and introduced everyone.
> "Well, I'm Kana, Mr. Grouchy over there is Dai,-"
> "Don't call me that."
> "And those two are our new friends Selia and Alan.  Nice to meet you, Kazuo."
> ...



Kazuo grinned and scratched the back of his head. "Yeah, sounded like it. Seems like you hurt their pride, though," He looked back at Asami yelling off the 11th division members, who were slowly beginning to leave. "Good thing we were here though, or it could have become quite a fight."

That was something strange. These were new recruits, but the girl didn't seem to show any fear, or anything in particular towards the 11th Division. Everyone knew they were the crazy fighters. And not even in another especially combat-oriented division, like the 6th. They seemed friendly enough, though. That didn't make Kazuo any less suspicious, but it made him like them more.

Asami stepped up next to Kazuo and surveyed the four, still looking rather businesslike. "Right then. What division are you and who's the seated officer in charge of you? Oh, and which one of you hit the guy?"



Taurus Versant said:


> "That's a smart mouth you've got," Rahs ripped the last piece of flesh from the sand worm before it faded, "Most of 'em aren't talkative at such a low level. Also, I don't care. Those who follow me, those who fight with me, there's a spirit that develops. When that's broken, that's when I care. The rest, meaningless."
> 
> Rahs stood to his full height, looking in either direction.
> 
> ...



Potemkin saw Rahs take off, then turned back to Vashta. "So, how full are you?"

"Full enough to go back but empty enough to hunt." A rather noncommittal answer. Potemkin supposed he didn't care either way. Ibb and Obb had moved in behind Vashta, likely a bit scared by Rahs. He wondered if the two believed in such superstition. They didn't speak any discontent, though.

So it was up to Potemkin. Truthfully, he could voice his thoughts similarly to Vashta. He didn't feel any overwhelming hunger, but a meal would always be welcome. He was miffed by Rahs' comment, though. Potemkin knew he wasn't to be the strongest, but the way Rahs spoke gave his statements a more derogative suggestion.

"I suppose no reason not to see how the 'favorite' hunts. Perhaps if we're lucky we'll get to see this curse in action." Potemkin leapt off after Rahs, following him towards their next prey. While he couldn't say he liked Rahs, Potemkin certainly found the Adjuucas interesting enough to be around, at least for a little while longer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "I know books," Erin smiled dangerously, "and I know this library. I also know that you don't belong. So before things go sour, how about turning around and leaving?" Hmph. Melisa smirked. "Before they go sour huh? Got some mouth on you shinigami." The purple haired girl let her reatsu flow out at Maximum. "All you've got to do... Is hand us the book we're looking for. It's rather simple. We get  the book, We leave. We don't get the book... Well, We have ways of getting the book."



"Neither Hollow nor Shinigami," Erin's own Reiatsu crackled back against Melisa's. Her Zanpaktou began to shift through the colour spectrum. "But even being so unique, and with good numbers, isn't this a bit risky? There are many Shinigami stronger than you, and you're not exactly being subtle. _Break, *Fractal Chaos*._"

Erin worked her shikai release into her warning, and the air around her began to change colour rapidly as her sword's power spread out around her. Even the hilt disappeared this time. With both hands freed, Erin prepared a list of useful Kidou in her mind, staring in response to Melisa.

"Try not to break anything," she warns, "You might be required to pay for damages."



InfIchi said:


> With Isac and Co-
> 
> Neku slid down to the floor. "techniqly. I pass right?" He asks, upside down. "techniqly." The shinigami add. "So. Do you want to go?" Josef looks at Isac. "You're joking right?" Isac blinks. "If i go, I'll be destroyed." Josef nods in agreement. "And if i go, I'll end up revealing myself. but i doubt in this situation we can pull out a fillabuster."
> 
> "Fine.. I'll go." Isac sighs and takes a deep breath. "Charge forward, Roll to the side, Attack the leg. Basic techniq.." He rushed forward, But his plan isn't to dodge or attack... He doesn't really have a plan, he just figures he should go against whatever Isis believes he will do.



When Isac closed in, Isis took a step back, just out of range of his low kick. Before he could raise himself up, she threw her bokken at him. It caught him by the collar and the force carried him into the wall, the bokken actually breaking through the wall and pinning him there.

"Huh, lost it." Isis turned back to Josef, "Guess I'll just use my bare hands this time," she smiled that same evil smile. "One more round and I'll be in a better mood. You *want* me to be in a better mood."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

"Try not to break anything," she warns, "You might be required to pay for damages." Melisa grins. Her body shakes with excitement. "It's been a good long time since i've had. such a challenge." Her body begins to release even more spirit. "It's... such an amazing feeling!!" Melisa shouts. Her body begins to transform into Hollow mode. "Try not to disappoint shinigami!"

She raises her hand, It begins to crackle and glow. "MELISA!! PLEASE DON'T ACT SO RECKLESSLY!" Xan shouts. "That's my job!!!" Brikan cheers. Jumping towards Erin with four massive fists formed. Much larger then his average. "AWAKEN!" Xan throws out figurine, It grows into a large panda. "I'll handle support." Mitchal sits atop a row of books.

With Isac and Co-
"Huh, lost it." Isis turned back to Josef, "Guess I'll just use my bare hands this time," she smiled that same evil smile. "One more round and I'll be in a better mood. You *want* me to be in a better mood." Josef rubbed his chin. "I think i'm in love." He laughed. "Let's see what you've got." He cracked his knuckles and neck. then began to rush forward, determanation on his face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo grinned and scratched the back of his head. "Yeah, sounded like it. Seems like you hurt their pride, though," He looked back at Asami yelling off the 11th division members, who were slowly beginning to leave. "Good thing we were here though, or it could have become quite a fight."
> 
> That was something strange. These were new recruits, but the girl didn't seem to show any fear, or anything in particular towards the 11th Division. Everyone knew they were the crazy fighters. And not even in another especially combat-oriented division, like the 6th. They seemed friendly enough, though. That didn't make Kazuo any less suspicious, but it made him like them more.
> 
> Asami stepped up next to Kazuo and surveyed the four, still looking rather businesslike. "Right then. What division are you and who's the seated officer in charge of you? Oh, and which one of you hit the guy?"



Selia mentally twitched. Divisions. She'd completely forgotten all about Divisions. But wait. If they were of a division, they'd need some kind of identification. _The flower symbols!_ They all had the same thistle symbol, that was something. That left a one in thirteen guess to get the Division right.

What had those who attacked them said? Science Geeks. And their number...their number was...Twelve, it was Twelve!

"We're from Division Twelve," Selia happily announced.



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin saw Rahs take off, then turned back to Vashta. "So, how full are you?"
> 
> "Full enough to go back but empty enough to hunt." A rather noncommittal answer. Potemkin supposed he didn't care either way. Ibb and Obb had moved in behind Vashta, likely a bit scared by Rahs. He wondered if the two believed in such superstition. They didn't speak any discontent, though.
> 
> ...



They were following him. That was something good, Rahs had to admit. If the massive Adjuchas caught wind of him, he'd rather have some back up. 

The small twins didn't have much to them, and the new addition to the Hierarchy had yet to display power of note. Vashta, however, Rahs was glad to have along. He got along well with the sloth Hollow, even if they were rarely around one another.

"Hmm, they are big."

Two massive bird Hollow, vultures it seemed, squabbled over a frog Hollow they had ripped in two. That Adjuchas had been the third, which left only these two now. They were at least three, if not four times Rahs's size, and they had flight. It would be a dangerous fight. In the distance, Rahs could feel the presence of the massive Reiryoku of the other Adjuchas.

"If I attack the flying ones, it's going to be a difficult battle. It will definitely draw that Adjuchas's eyes. I'm sure it's going to come here soon enough anyway. But if it comes to fight the fliers and is not a flier itself, then it will be at a disadvantage. I may have an opportunity there."

Rahs hunkered down. A wind blew up, of its own accord, and combined with his Reishi Dominance ability, a shell of sand formed over all but his single eye, which watched the two Hollow contesting for food.

The Strong Adjuchas began to approach.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Selia mentally twitched. Divisions. She'd completely forgotten all about Divisions. But wait. If they were of a division, they'd need some kind of identification. _The flower symbols!_ They all had the same thistle symbol, that was something. That left a one in thirteen guess to get the Division right.
> 
> What had those who attacked them said? Science Geeks. And their number...their number was...Twelve, it was Twelve!
> 
> "We're from Division Twelve," Selia happily announced.



Asami smiled at Selia but gave no response. This allowed a short moment of silence. Kazuo knew exactly why she hadn't said anything else, but it didn't seem like the four had realized. She was acting much more restrained than with other 6th division members, though. 

"Okay....That answers _one_ of my three questions. I'll give you the last one too, since I remember which one of you was the violent one. So who's the seated officer who's charged with you four?" Kazuo wasn't sue if that was actually how the 12th Division worked, but it was a good enough question to find out if they were telling the truth.



Taurus Versant said:


> They were following him. That was something good, Rahs had to admit. If the massive Adjuchas caught wind of him, he'd rather have some back up.
> 
> The small twins didn't have much to them, and the new addition to the Hierarchy had yet to display power of note. Vashta, however, Rahs was glad to have along. He got along well with the sloth Hollow, even if they were rarely around one another.
> 
> ...



Potemkin and the other hollows saw Rahs blocked from view by a wave of sand, the sand covering his body entirely. Was it an attack on Rahs, or something he had done on his own? Potemkin recalled Rahs using a control over the sand of Hueco Mundo before, but while this was similar, Potemkin couldn't be sure what it came from.

The answer was given to him as one of Vashta's large arms swept out in front of him, blocking his path. "He's hiding. We'll stay back for now."

Potemkin understood immediately and began to back away. Ibb and Obb didn't catch on quite as quickly, but couldn't get past Vashta's grip and were pulled back as well. There did seem to be something else approaching the two bird Adjuucas ahead of them. It seemed to be the wise thing to stay back and watch for now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Try not to break anything," she warns, "You might be required to pay for damages." Melisa grins. Her body shakes with excitement. "It's been a good long time since i've had. such a challenge." Her body begins to release even more spirit. "It's... such an amazing feeling!!" Melisa shouts. Her body begins to transform into Hollow mode. "Try not to disappoint shinigami!"
> 
> She raises her hand, It begins to crackle and glow. "MELISA!! PLEASE DON'T ACT SO RECKLESSLY!" Xan shouts. "That's my job!!!" Brikan cheers. Jumping towards Erin with four massive fists formed. Much larger then his average. "AWAKEN!" Xan throws out figurine, It grows into a large panda. "I'll handle support." Mitchal sits atop a row of books.



The battle against Nagi before had resulted in Erin using a lot of Kidou, but her actual body wasn't tired. Her Zanpaktou had been refreshing her, and she felt able to stand in this situation.

Fractal Chaos moved a light patch before each of the four fists of the giant man who had jumped at her, and a blade appeared from each. Instead of cutting the hands in two, Erin left them as they were to halt their movements.

_"Quake Strike."_ Erin slammed her hands down to the ground, bringing up a wall of rock between her and the man jumping towards her. _"Third Spin."_ A wheel of Reishi was released by Erin as she turned, hitting the clay panda running at her and pushing it back with grinding power.

_"Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night.

Flow through the core of truth, striking at the hearts of the wicked.

Bakudo Twelve: Ambush Flare

Hado Eleven: Reading Lightning."_

Spinning rapidly, Erin unleashed the dual Hado/Bakudou combo. It was something she and her sword had been designing, the perfect way to strengthen him in battle.

In all directions, released from Erin's outstretched hands, long chains of Reishi were created. Sticky like a spider's web, they carried a binding property. Through each of the chains, the electric current of the eleventh Hado surged, giving it strength.

"Infinite Reflection."

Fractal Chaos took over the final part of this combo. Wherever lines of Ambush Flare crossed, a patch of reflecting light appeared. Soon enough, the entire area around Erin had become a deadly hall of mirrors. Electricity running along the edges, Fractal Chaos ready to form a blade in any direction.

Erin breathed out within it. "Tiring," she commented, one one knee to recover strength in the lull, "But hopefully effective. I wonder who I caught."

Her Zanpaktou spirit prowled the mirrors, looking for targets to extend his blade towards.



InfIchi said:


> With Isac and Co-
> "Huh, lost it." Isis turned back to Josef, "Guess I'll just use my bare hands this time," she smiled that same evil smile. "One more round and I'll be in a better mood. You *want* me to be in a better mood." Josef rubbed his chin. "I think i'm in love." He laughed. "Let's see what you've got." He cracked his knuckles and neck. then began to rush forward, determanation on his face.



The moment Josef rushed, Isis changed her stance. Instead of the lowered hunch she could strike upwards quickly from, she stood up straight. She was tall, enough so to stand over Josef, and the sudden change lent presence.

Her right hand shot out, grabbed Josef by the wrist and pulled his arm up. She stepped alongside him, and pulled her clenched hand down around his wrist, dragging his sleeve down until the metal of his Quincy cross was under her palm. She slowly turned to look at the others.

"One, two, three people who don't belong," her usual playful evilness was gone now, "And I'm left wondering, why, for what purpose? And I'm left wondering, what am I going to do if they don't tell me? And you're left wondering, what _will_ I do? Believe me when I say I'm not as much a monster as you think. If you have a good reason," Isis let Josef's wrist go, "I'll listen, and might even help you out of whatever stupid reason got you to come to Seireitei."

She stepped back, checking on her division members, who were still out cold.

"I really overdid it, huh?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami smiled at Selia but gave no response. This allowed a short moment of silence. Kazuo knew exactly why she hadn't said anything else, but it didn't seem like the four had realized. She was acting much more restrained than with other 6th division members, though.
> 
> "Okay....That answers _one_ of my three questions. I'll give you the last one too, since I remember which one of you was the violent one. So who's the seated officer who's charged with you four?" Kazuo wasn't sue if that was actually how the 12th Division worked, but it was a good enough question to find out if they were telling the truth.



Selia flushed. She'd been so happy figuring out one answer, she hadn't thought about the other questions.

"We've yet to meet the person in charge of us," Alan offered. He was so in control of the situation, it surprised Selia. It was amazing what he was like when the hollow hunting madness was not in control. "We were told to meet them at the library, and we began heading there, but got a little lost. We are sorry for the trouble we caused."



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin and the other hollows saw Rahs blocked from view by a wave of sand, the sand covering his body entirely. Was it an attack on Rahs, or something he had done on his own? Potemkin recalled Rahs using a control over the sand of Hueco Mundo before, but while this was similar, Potemkin couldn't be sure what it came from.
> 
> The answer was given to him as one of Vashta's large arms swept out in front of him, blocking his path. "He's hiding. We'll stay back for now."
> 
> Potemkin understood immediately and began to back away. Ibb and Obb didn't catch on quite as quickly, but couldn't get past Vashta's grip and were pulled back as well. There did seem to be something else approaching the two bird Adjuucas ahead of them. It seemed to be the wise thing to stay back and watch for now.



Rahs's blue eye lurched to the side, and caught hold of the movement. Sand was shifting rapidly, caused a great cloud of it to form behind the front of the approaching Hollow. The birds, too preoccupied with their meal, were dangerously unaware.

The first attack was the last. The sand exploded in all direction as the truly gigantic sandshark erupted forth, mouth open wide, cutting directly through the first bird on the uprise, and the second on the down. In a single movement, it had scythed both bird Adjuchas in half, taking their flesh into its gaping jaw.

Rahs suddenly decided to pass on this battle.

He didn't have the choice.

Without even pausing to go after the leftovers of the vultures, the shark turned, fin cutting the sands apart as it rushed Rahs. A platform of hyperdense sand formed beneath the gorilla adjuchas's feet, and he pushed himself off that, shooting backwards.

At the same time, his Tempest Flare ability activated, and shifted into Surge Runner. Electricity ran throughout Rahs's body, adding strength and speed behind it. With a massive cloud of sand at his disposal, Rahs used it to redirect his movements in the air, so he could move out of the lunges of the sandshark.

"GET THE LOWBIES OUT OF HERE, VASHTA!" Rahs roared, turning to fire a cero down the mouth of his attacked. It vanished, and returned as a more powerful cero, one that painted the night crimson.

This...was bad.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Selia flushed. She'd been so happy figuring out one answer, she hadn't thought about the other questions.
> 
> "We've yet to meet the person in charge of us," Alan offered. He was so in control of the situation, it surprised Selia. It was amazing what he was like when the hollow hunting madness was not in control. "We were told to meet them at the library, and we began heading there, but got a little lost. We are sorry for the trouble we caused."



Asami nodded. "Of course. We'll take you there now." She turned away from the four, and so that only Kazuo could see, mouthed "play along." Kazuo nodded his head in response, hoping the others would see the nod in response to Asami's spoken statement.

As they began to walk, Asami made conversation. "You know, you 12th division kids are lucky to have such a gentle and understanding captain. Ours is really quite a stickler." The lie obvious enough to Kazuo or anyone with experience in the 13 squads. The captain of the 12th Division didn't have a very good reputation. She sure would look odd if these were actually shinigami.



Taurus Versant said:


> Rahs's blue eye lurched to the side, and caught hold of the movement. Sand was shifting rapidly, caused a great cloud of it to form behind the front of the approaching Hollow. The birds, too preoccupied with their meal, were dangerously unaware.
> 
> The first attack was the last. The sand exploded in all direction as the truly gigantic sandshark erupted forth, mouth open wide, cutting directly through the first bird on the uprise, and the second on the down. In a single movement, it had scythed both bird Adjuchas in half, taking their flesh into its gaping jaw.
> 
> ...



Vashta's arm wrapped around Potemkin, and he was roughly lifted up into the air. "I'm beginning to rethink that curse," Vashta muttered, not to anyone in particular, as he began to beat a hasty retreat away from the giant hollow. 

But Potemkin was not going to run away so quickly. He pushed against Vashta's grip, allowing himself to slip out and land behind the Sloth. "You can go and keep those two safe. I'll help Rahs."

Potemkin moved towards the battle, but felt a large claw grab him. "You'll die if you get involved. You won't help." Vashta's warning lacked any sense of demeaning nature. It was simply a statement that Vashta believed. But Potemkin shook him off all the same.

"I've got a plan. And if it doesn't work, I should still be able to escape. Trust me." Potemkin looked back at Vashta, who seemed to be contemplating Potemkin's comment. The sound of the large cero brought Vashta's attention back to the situation at hand, and he let go of Potemkin. 

"Your funeral." Vashta shrugged and, still holding Ibb and Obb in one large arm, jumped off.

Potemkin ran back towards the battle, hoping that Rahs had survived the last attack. The first thing necessary was to take the attention of that hollow away from either of them. Then an opening could exploited while the giant was distracted. Potemkin stopped short, and took a quick jump back, leaving a layer of skin behind. The shell, holding the appearance of Potemkin, ran off to place itself in the view of the land shark. 

Potemkin ran the other way, keeping low to the ground to avoid attracting attention. Hopefully the large hollow would take the easy prey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami nodded. "Of course. We'll take you there now." She turned away from the four, and so that only Kazuo could see, mouthed "play along." Kazuo nodded his head in response, hoping the others would see the nod in response to Asami's spoken statement.
> 
> As they began to walk, Asami made conversation. "You know, you 12th division kids are lucky to have such a gentle and understanding captain. Ours is really quite a stickler." The lie obvious enough to Kazuo or anyone with experience in the 13 squads. The captain of the 12th Division didn't have a very good reputation. She sure would look odd if these were actually shinigami.



Selia avoided any telling movement, but she was worried here. She didn't want to say anything out of the ordinary, but this seemed to be a dangerous game they were playing. Were they under suspicion already?

Before Selia could answer, Kana opened her mouth. ((LOL Sloth, make it epic ))



TheOftViewer said:


> Vashta's arm wrapped around Potemkin, and he was roughly lifted up into the air. "I'm beginning to rethink that curse," Vashta muttered, not to anyone in particular, as he began to beat a hasty retreat away from the giant hollow.
> 
> But Potemkin was not going to run away so quickly. He pushed against Vashta's grip, allowing himself to slip out and land behind the Sloth. "You can go and keep those two safe. I'll help Rahs."
> 
> ...



Rahs supported himself on a platform of sand, the electricity around him crackling. The sandshark swayed to and fro, like a charmed snake, waiting for the single moment it could lunge forward and attack.

The smaller figure of Potemkin, and the skin he had left, went unnoticed. The staring game between Rahs and the sandshark was driving Rahs crazy. Would it attack the next moment, or the next?

He dropped. The sand beneath his feet vanished, and Rahs fell. The sudden movement in the unexpected direction gave him the moment he needed to push off against another sand platform and create further distance.

As he moved away, he saw the figure left behind by Potemkin, and cursed at the Hollow's foolhardy nature. The sandshark saw it too, and opened its mouth wide, charging along and collecting the skin, along with a large amount of sand, in its jaw as it rushed Rahs.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 12, 2009)

Dai's eyes widened as he saw Kana's gentle lips part.  His muscles tightened and he could barely breath.
His mind was screaming, _"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-"_
"I heard that the captain dresses questionably in order to relieve repressed sexual tension.  Is this true?" she innocently asks.
Dai began sweating bullets and he could feel the tension in the air from the others.
_"We're screwed."_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Dai's eyes widened as he saw Kana's gentle lips part.  His muscles tightened and he could barely breath.
> His mind was screaming, _"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-"_
> "I heard that the captain dresses questionably in order to relieve repressed sexual tension.  Is this true?" she innocently asks.
> Dai began sweating bullets and he could feel the tension in the air from the others.
> _"We're screwed."_



"We're screwed," the words run through Selia's mind. She doesn't say it, but it's quite obvious on her, Alan and Dai's faces that they're thinking it.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 12, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Dai's eyes widened as he saw Kana's gentle lips part.  His muscles tightened and he could barely breath.
> His mind was screaming, _"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-"_
> "I heard that the captain dresses questionably in order to relieve repressed sexual tension.  Is this true?" she innocently asks.
> Dai began sweating bullets and he could feel the tension in the air from the others.
> _"We're screwed."_





Taurus Versant said:


> "We're screwed," the words run through Selia's mind. She doesn't say it, but it's quite obvious on her, Alan and Dai's faces that they're thinking it.



Kazuo's mouth hung agape. _Did she just say that--could she really have--there's no way that--there's no way they can be Shinigami. They have to be intruders. Now Asami and I have to--_

"Well, I can't say it's _true_, but there have been rumors about it." Asami answered, seeming to be struggling to hold back laughter. "I wouldn't mention that to the captain if I were you, though. He'd probably--" Then she couldn't hold the laughter back anymore. Her legs buckled, and she grabbed onto Kana's shoulders, almost falling to the ground in her convulsions. Kazuo looked at the other three, shrugging, as if to say _I've got no idea either._

As her laughter finally faded, Asami looked up to Kana. "Ok, I _have_ to know who told you that. Anyone who would tell an impressionable newbie like you that deserves a trophy and a kick in the ass."



Taurus Versant said:


> Rahs supported himself on a platform of sand, the electricity around him crackling. The sandshark swayed to and fro, like a charmed snake, waiting for the single moment it could lunge forward and attack.
> 
> The smaller figure of Potemkin, and the skin he had left, went unnoticed. The staring game between Rahs and the sandshark was driving Rahs crazy. Would it attack the next moment, or the next?
> 
> ...



Potemkin couldn't help but notice that his distraction had not worked as much of a distraction. That, combined with the fact that it seemed to have absorbed Rahs' cero, left Potemkin with very few options. And the most potentially effective one was also pretty much suicidal.

And the choice was immediately taken away from him. The sandshark took notice of Potemkin. Whether it was the simplicity of devouring his shell, or the trouble Rahs had given him, something made the sandshark think Potemkin was a quicker and easier immediate prey.

Before Potemkin could make a new evaluation of the situation, the sandshark was above him, descending down on him with an open cavernous maw. No chance to escape. Before the sandshark fell upon him, Potemkin had only time for two brief thoughts. The first was the stunning similarity between this situation and when the caterpillar hollow had rushed him. The second was how this was essentially his suicidal plan.

The sandshark dove into the sand and clamped its mouth shut, swallowing Potemkin and the surrounding sand both, all in one motion. Outside, Potemkin was gone from view and all that could be seen was the sandshark moving into the ground. Inside, nothing could be seen.

But as the sandshark's end was pulled into the sand, its flesh burst open. The matter of its tail parted, ripped open by a glowing energy field just above ground level. Gore dripped away as the energy field faded, leaving Potemkin, exactly where he had been standing, surprisingly unharmed. "So that's how it happens..." Potemkin mused. Like a short-acting Negacion, guarding him from being devoured by the giant hollow. It must be hurt, too, having a Potemkin-sized hole ripped through it.

There was no time to celebrate, though. The ground shook again, and the giant sandshark was moving back out of the sands, still as dangerous and now very angry. Perhaps his plan hadn't worked so well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo's mouth hung agape. _Did she just say that--could she really have--there's no way that--there's no way they can be Shinigami. They have to be intruders. Now Asami and I have to--_
> 
> "Well, I can't say it's _true_, but there have been rumors about it." Asami answered, seeming to be struggling to hold back laughter. "I wouldn't mention that to the captain if I were you, though. He'd probably--" Then she couldn't hold the laughter back anymore. Her legs buckled, and she grabbed onto Kana's shoulders, almost falling to the ground in her convulsions. Kazuo looked at the other three, shrugging, as if to say _I've got no idea either._
> 
> As her laughter finally faded, Asami looked up to Kana. "Ok, I _have_ to know who told you that. Anyone who would tell an impressionable newbie like you that deserves a trophy and a kick in the ass."



Selia gaped. She could sense Alan and Dai going into shock as well. No way. No way in hell that had actually done it.

They had actually gotten through that.

No way.

Kana looked as bright and chipper as always.



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin couldn't help but notice that his distraction had not worked as much of a distraction. That, combined with the fact that it seemed to have absorbed Rahs' cero, left Potemkin with very few options. And the most potentially effective one was also pretty much suicidal.
> 
> And the choice was immediately taken away from him. The sandshark took notice of Potemkin. Whether it was the simplicity of devouring his shell, or the trouble Rahs had given him, something made the sandshark think Potemkin was a quicker and easier immediate prey.
> 
> ...



Rahs stared in shock. It had been a very effective technique. Not one that made the smaller Adjuchas greatly powerful, but one when applied in just the right situation, such as this, was perfect.

Lucky.

The sand turned red. Blood red. The leaking blood of the Sandshark was phasing between spiritual blood and reishi rapidly, actually melding with the mass of sand.

This...

this was not lucky.

Twisting viciously, the sandshark, now a being of sand bound together by an iron will, rose upwards. With its new body, made of sand, it would not suffer the same attack again.

Rahs gaped. That was not something he could imagine ever happening. Living within the domain of sand for so long must have changed the creature's spiritual body so much that it was already like sand. Now, it was truly indestructible.

Rahs's Surge Runner increased his power drastically. In base form, he was a mass of spiritual muscle, incredible strength and sprinting power. With Tempest Flare, lightning surrounded his body, giving him ranged technique, increased strength and speed, and a berserker's power.

Reishi Dominance gave Rahs a control over weak Reishi, sand essentially. He used the sand as fuel for his Tempest Flare, converting it into lightning to provide even more power. He had also begun using sand to create dense platforms for him to stand on, giving him the ability to stand in the air. It was a similar process to the technique Shinigami used to stand on the air, except that he simply forced the sand under him, instead of keenly manipulating Reishi with minimal effort.

Surge Runner was special. Taking all the raw electric strength around Rahs, it forced the power inside his body. Special pathways covered him, like a second nervous system, waiting for this power. It strengthened everything about him. Fine speed control, incredible strength, advanced healing speed, everything. It was like his body kicked into maximum gear as long as he could hold it.

Rahs couldn't hold it for long. He couldn't hold it now.

Electric Reishi exploded out in all directions as he lost control of his power. His eye, purple under the effects of his technique, madly lashed to and fro. As he fell, the electricity around him began to fade. Even Tempest Flare was leaving him. He'd found the limit of his power for now. Surge Runner cost as much as it gave.

The sand Hollow rose high, ready to devour him whole. Nearby, Potemkin was confused in the mass of sand in the air, lashed up by the once shark.

With a single swing of the gillian mask he carried, Latas could unleash enough force to create a wind that all but blew the sand away. The desert floor was exposed, the hard grey rock, under which the caverns of Hueco Mundo riddled the world. Perhaps his own Reishi Dominance had helped here, but the fact was, in a swing of that mask, Latas had bared the desert floor. No sand at all for a mile.

The sandshark growled, most of the sand that made up its body blown away. What remained was held together only by its force of will. Latas had struck a critical blow in a single move.

"Rahs," Rahs looked at him. He was standing on the Gillian clothe he wore. It covered him still, from head to foot, but the long edges, far longer than Latas was, could knit together to form a platform in the air. "I don't like it. Go back to the Hierarchy. Stay there."

"If you're here," Rahs stared back at Latas, hoping he could maintain at least some presence, "I would ask for a piece of that Hollow. It's strength is such that I would be content to return."

Latas appeared before Rahs, a piece of bloody meat dropping between them. "Go." For all his youthful appearance, Latas's words were respected. Rahs left quietly.

Latas turned back to the sand Hollow. It snarled at him, a gash on the inside of its mouth revealing where Latas had ripped out its flesh.

"No one followed me," Latas commented, dropping the gillian mask, "so no one need see." Potemkin had been basically buried in the sand. Latas's swing of his mask had blown both sand and hollow away. However, in the tumult, Latas had failed to note his presence, and was not focusing on it now.

The black clothe flared around Latas. It was less a covering and more a cape now, spreading out far behind Latas.

His form was plain. Simple. A young childlike form, with a white plate covering. His mask covered his face, but held little distinction. For any Hollow, he would be considered vastly dull.

The sandshark charged a Cero, launching it at Latas. He held up a hand, pushing it back, and unleashed a Cero of his own. The two red lights became one, and surged back towards the Hollow. The massive beam of red engulfed it, incinerating its body. Not a grain of sand was left.

Content, Latas was once again wrapped in his black clothe. He returned to collect his mask, and looked back to the Hierarchy. He would return now.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 12, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo's mouth hung agape. _Did she just say that--could she really have--there's no way that--there's no way they can be Shinigami. They have to be intruders. Now Asami and I have to--_
> 
> "Well, I can't say it's _true_, but there have been rumors about it." Asami answered, seeming to be struggling to hold back laughter. "I wouldn't mention that to the captain if I were you, though. He'd probably--" Then she couldn't hold the laughter back anymore. Her legs buckled, and she grabbed onto Kana's shoulders, almost falling to the ground in her convulsions. Kazuo looked at the other three, shrugging, as if to say _I've got no idea either._
> 
> As her laughter finally faded, Asami looked up to Kana. "Ok, I _have_ to know who told you that. Anyone who would tell an impressionable newbie like you that deserves a trophy and a kick in the ass."



"Well..."
Dai's heart must have been beating a billion times a second.  _"WHY THE HELL IS SHE PUSHING OUR LUCK!?"_
"I can't tell you who told and the reason for that is-"
_"Oh God no!  Don't tell me she's gonna confess!"_
"I don't want to be a tattletale."  She giggles slightly and winks whilst sticking out her tongue cheekily.
Dai grabs onto his heart.  _"YOU'LL BE THE DEATH OF ME!"_


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 12, 2009)

Erin breathed out within it. "Tiring," she commented, one one knee to recover strength in the lull, "But hopefully effective. I wonder who I caught." Brikan and Xan tried to move themselves, but to no avail. "We.. 
Seem to be stuck." Xan laughed. "Ah?" Brikan looked down. "Hehehe... It's like that time i made pizza!!!" the massive man laughed. "Y..you're right..." Xan sweatdropped. "Hopefully this situation turns out better then that one."

"Quite interesting." Melisa commented. "Phew~" Mitchal let out a sigh. "I warped it just in time." He commented. "I can teleport more then just my body." He popped his neck. "Don't worry about it right now Mitchal. Get the book we're looking for." Melisa cracked her knuckles. "I'm not too good with that Kiddou crap. So, How about we just fight a good old fashioned fist fight?"



With Neku and Co-
"One, two, three people who don't belong," her usual playful evilness was gone now, "And I'm left wondering, why, for what purpose? And I'm left wondering, what am I going to do if they don't tell me? And you're left wondering, what _will_ I do? Believe me when I say I'm not as much a monster as you think. If you have a good reason," Isis let Josef's wrist go, "I'll listen, and might even help you out of whatever stupid reason got you to come to Seireitei."

She stepped back, checking on her division members, who were still out cold."I really overdid it, huh?" Josef rubbed his wrist. "I have my own reasons for being here. I'm searching for some information about the Al Han family." He adjusts his cross. "Well.. Neku and I..." Isac starts and turns his head. There is only a blinking outline of where neku USED to be. "WHERE DID HE GO!?" Isac shouts.

"RUN AWAY!!!" Neku, Visably a great distance from the division shouts. He used the brief moment Isis let her guard down to run. "That... Bastard...." Josef slaps his face. "I'll kill him. I will kill him." Isac does the same. "We come here to Rescue boss and this happens." Neku jumps over a wall, then another. Making his way to who knows where. "RUN~~~~" He screams in his mind till BAM!!!

"Ugh." He falls back. "Ugh..." Another voice speaks up, The two sit up and look at eachother. "Uh.. hi." Neku waves. "H..Hi.." Akira raises his hand. "Bye." Neku gets up and runs. "S..Strange shinigami..." Akira stands up and brushes himself off. "AH!? Akira~ are you ok~" Meeko rushes towards him and grips him tightly. "I...would have been..." Akira says while gasping for breath.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 12, 2009)

"Finally in the real world... Air seems much heavier here..."Marco muttered he looked around and looked at the mobile he got before leaving and thought _No hollow activity, guess I will have to find something to do in the mean time until a hollow shows up._ He watched the gate slowly fade behide him before walking along the fields and learning his surroundings. He wanted to know what kind of terrains he might be fighting in. Suddernly he heard the ringtone of the phone and thought _Hollow... Already? I was hoping at very least I could explore._He looked at it to see where the Hollow activity was currently.
"South..."He muttered and turned behide him. He began running in that direction...

Arriving he looed at the centipedi hollow and thought _Very basic hollow, well I cant expect anything more in this area their not meny humans around._ He quickly made short work of it by slashing down on it's mask.
"I wasn't expecting them to send the likes of you... Kura."
Marco looked around and thought _What? Now he can hide his pressence from the detectors in this thing?_ Marco quickly run his hand across his Zankaputo, "Come fourth Hikari."
"Oh, you have advanced greatly since are last meeting, maybe now your worth fighting."
Marco growled and said, "Fighting? Your a coward Hollow, you hide your presence and are always camoflarged with your surroundings."
"I'm honoured."Marco blocked a head on attack with Hikari and the 1st rune on Hikari suddernly light up. Marco got hit from his left side and knocked to the side, he skidded along the mud trying to regain his grip...


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Selia gaped. She could sense Alan and Dai going into shock as well. No way. No way in hell that had actually done it.
> 
> They had actually gotten through that.
> 
> ...





the_sloth said:


> "Well..."
> Dai's heart must have been beating a billion times a second.  _"WHY THE HELL IS SHE PUSHING OUR LUCK!?"_
> "I can't tell you who told and the reason for that is-"
> _"Oh God no!  Don't tell me she's gonna confess!"_
> ...



Asami, done laughing, pulled herself back up and looked at Kana. "Yeah, I suppose whoever told you wouldn't want his name being told in case the rumor got back to the captain." Done with her questions, Asami began to lead them through Seireitei again. When Kazuo looked at her questioningly, she shrugged.

_I guess they pass._ In that case, they were just four new Shinigami recruits. And they had already promised to take them to the library, so he supposed that stopped the search for any intruders now. 

It was a long walk, though. Might as well make conversation. He slowed down so that he was walking alongside the four. He couldn't ask them about anything in their squad, since they had just joined. But they were both recent graduates of the academy, "So who was your teacher in the academy?"

---

With Potemkin

Potemkin found himself completely buried in sand. _Something_ very powerful had swept him up in the sandstorm. He hadn't been eaten--at least, unless being eaten just entailed being buried in the sand inside the sandshark's stomach. But that was unlikely. He just needed to dig himself up to the surface, assuming he knew which way was up.

When Potemkin finally pulled himself above the sand, the sandshark was clearly visible. It's giant form filled the sky, imposing as before. But now it seemed wounded, and there was another form floating before it. Not Rahs, something much smaller. 

From Potemkin's view, it seemed like it was a child standing before the beast. That newcomer was a speck in comparison to the sandshark, a hollow with no special distinguishing features. But the cape flowing behind him and the clear lack of fear gave the small hollow a strangely imposing figure. 

The sandshark released a cero towards the small hollow, and was met with another cero in response. This second cero was gigantic, blinding. Potemkin was forced to shield his eyes as the sandshark was engulfed by the blast. When Potemkin looked again, there was no trace of the sandshark left. Powerful.

The cape of the tiny hollow was draped over it, and a large Gillian's mask was placed over the cloth. So this hollow hid itself as a Gillian. Was this a hollow of the hierarchy, come to aid himself and Rahs? Potemkin stood tall upon the mound of sand and stared up at the hollow, wondering if he would be noticed.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 12, 2009)

"Aint it interesting... How we keep running into each other Kura? One would think that fate is bring us togeather to fight."
Marco stoud up and put one of his hands behide his back and held Hikari infront of him in a defensive stance.
"Then I must thank fate, it is giving me the chance to kill you once more. Come Hollow, meet your fate."
"You cant even see me and expect to defeat me?! Foolish Shinigami!" Marco noticed a splash in the peddle infront of him and thought _Charging, five seconds until contact._
Marco counted in his head to five then formed a field of light infront of him that blocked an attack. The 2nd rune light up on Hikari marco thought _2nd rune... Hikari's at 2/5ths of his full stranght, it should be enough._
Marco slashed at the shield quickly Hikari penerating it easily and he stopped once completing the slash holding the Katana to his left.
A dash of blood appear and Marco grinned, "Dont under estimate me and Hikari. It will be your downfall... Hollow."
"You talk to much..."Marco felt a pain in his arm and noticed a warm feeling. He looked at it and noticed he also was wounded on his right shoulder.
Marco jumped back and lunged Hikari into the ground so he wouldn't slip in the wet terrain that surrounded them.

Maro noticed the splashing again and quickly blocked a barrage of attacks. The 3rd rune light up and Marco leaped back taking yet another wound to his left shoulder. He held it with his right hand breathing heavly.
"Seems your reaching your limit. Kura." The hollow charged at him and lunged. Marco held his left hand out and stoud still as it attack hit him.
"Gotcha."
Marco smiled despite having a bloody body now from the last attack, he had major damage to his lower chest lucky it missed anything vital.
"Nope... Got you." Marco gripped hold of the hollow and said, "Now I can see you."
Marco looked at the hollow able to see it he perposely let it hit him so now they where both inside the filters that allowed the hollow to appear invisable to the naked eye. "Does it matter? Your too weak to attack me with enough stranght to kill me now Kura, your just food to add to the rest of your family."
Marco sighed and said, "You seriously think that I would let you hit me if I wasn;t sure I could kill you. Take a look at Hikari."
The hollow looked at Hikari seeing all the runes where now shining brightly. "I forgot to mention that Hikari's attacks require to be charged up by my oppents attacks. I have to thank you for that last attack you used quite abit of stranght behide it. In short, now I can show you the full protential of my Zankaputo."
Marco formed the star at point blank range infront of the hollows mask. "Now I revenge my family and release them from the fleshy prison."He lunged Hikari into the centre and a large beam engulfed the hollows mask and it's upper half. The hollow fell limp and slowly disintergrated, and Marco fell back breathing heavily, everything became a blur and slowly he lost coniousness...

Marco struggled to his feet and looked around, their was very little in the terms of scenary just and open field of grass and a single oak tree in the center and a white dragon lay curcled around it. "Hikari..."Muttered Marco he walked over and the dragon opened it's eyes and looked at him. "Marco, so you finally managed to achieve all the runes and arrive in Planar."
"Planar?"
"Your mind, likly you couldn't handle the power unleashed from that attack so ended up unconious and in here."
"My mind... wait you mean their might be a hollow around here somewhere?"
"No... Your too weak to be able to see such a thing in here."
"Ok good."Marco said relaxing he looked at Hikari and smiled, "Man, I never thought you would look so big. So where are we in my mind?"
"Planar Shpere No. 1, or if you wanted it simpliar. The surface of your mind, at your stage you could only appear here..."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 12, 2009)

Mouryo lungs towards Leslie but Leslie jumps out the way running along his arm doing a upper kick to Mouryo's chin knocking it to the air, Simon than slams him spike hammer to his chest making him crash to the ground, "Ha, take that sucker, guardian my ass." Simon gloated happily, _"That seemed to easy."_ leslie thought to himself, "You youngters should take a second look." Mouryo spirtual pressure begin to go wild, he jump back up and slamed his fists to the ground causing a earthquake that could be felt anywhere.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Erin breathed out within it. "Tiring," she commented, one one knee to recover strength in the lull, "But hopefully effective. I wonder who I caught." Brikan and Xan tried to move themselves, but to no avail. "We..
> Seem to be stuck." Xan laughed. "Ah?" Brikan looked down. "Hehehe... It's like that time i made pizza!!!" the massive man laughed. "Y..you're right..." Xan sweatdropped. "Hopefully this situation turns out better then that one."
> 
> "Quite interesting." Melisa commented. "Phew~" Mitchal let out a sigh. "I warped it just in time." He commented. "I can teleport more then just my body." He popped his neck. "Don't worry about it right now Mitchal. Get the book we're looking for." Melisa cracked her knuckles. "I'm not too good with that Kiddou crap. So, How about we just fight a good old fashioned fist fight?"



Erin called a patch of light to her, which produced her sword. The shikai was still active, but at least now, Erin was armed.

The Reiatsu she was using was noticeable, as was that of the invaders. If she could keep them busy until someone of higher power arrived, and they would, she would be content.



InfIchi said:


> With Neku and Co-
> "One, two, three people who don't belong," her usual playful evilness was gone now, "And I'm left wondering, why, for what purpose? And I'm left wondering, what am I going to do if they don't tell me? And you're left wondering, what _will_ I do? Believe me when I say I'm not as much a monster as you think. If you have a good reason," Isis let Josef's wrist go, "I'll listen, and might even help you out of whatever stupid reason got you to come to Seireitei."
> 
> She stepped back, checking on her division members, who were still out cold."I really overdid it, huh?" Josef rubbed his wrist. "I have my own reasons for being here. I'm searching for some information about the Al Han family." He adjusts his cross. "Well.. Neku and I..." Isac starts and turns his head. There is only a blinking outline of where neku USED to be. "WHERE DID HE GO!?" Isac shouts.
> ...



"That was mean," Frayzon was watching the events, having returned just in time, "tagging them like that."

"I gave them a fair chance," Isis shrugged, "Intruders are dealt with harshly here."

When Isis had used her Reiatsu to drop the Shinigami around the three, she had also attached a portion of her active Reiryoku to each of them. It acted like a beacon now, drawing the attention of others, who wondered why the 13th Division Captain's Reiryoku was so active. They would go to investigate.



TheOftViewer said:


> Asami, done laughing, pulled herself back up and looked at Kana. "Yeah, I suppose whoever told you wouldn't want his name being told in case the rumor got back to the captain." Done with her questions, Asami began to lead them through Seireitei again. When Kazuo looked at her questioningly, she shrugged.
> 
> _I guess they pass._ In that case, they were just four new Shinigami recruits. And they had already promised to take them to the library, so he supposed that stopped the search for any intruders now.
> 
> It was a long walk, though. Might as well make conversation. He slowed down so that he was walking alongside the four. He couldn't ask them about anything in their squad, since they had just joined. But they were both recent graduates of the academy, "So who was your teacher in the academy?"



Academy Teacher? More complications. Selia began thinking rapidly of an answer to this.

"Oh I was run through an advanced class," Alan piped up, "Because my powers had already developed pretty well in the outskirts. Our first mission was basically a Hollow slaying/soul burying mission to get the basics of Shinigami practices, so I didn't really have a teacher. The Shinigami we'll be meeting at the library will be mine."

Alan smiled at the answer he'd given which saved him and him alone.

Selia forced a smile, but inside her mind...

Oh Alan you treacherous bastard, wait till I get my hands on you.



TheOftViewer said:


> ---
> 
> With Potemkin
> 
> ...



It was rare for Latas to leave the Hierarchy, he very rarely moved very far. His old instincts to hunt and eat rose occasionally from the murky past, but those were usually when Nire or Terra would indulge him. This time, they had been stronger. It was as if Rahs's own desire to evolve was infecting Latas, bringing him back to his own past. He had to get out to the above world. He had to kill something.

Latas's gift was not High Speed Movement. Nonetheless, he could outspeed many others by his own natural power. The sands split as he blitzed his way back towards the Hierarchy.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Academy Teacher? More complications. Selia began thinking rapidly of an answer to this.
> 
> "Oh I was run through an advanced class," Alan piped up, "Because my powers had already developed pretty well in the outskirts. Our first mission was basically a Hollow slaying/soul burying mission to get the basics of Shinigami practices, so I didn't really have a teacher. The Shinigami we'll be meeting at the library will be mine."
> 
> ...



Kazuo raised an eyebrow at the comment. Advanced class? That sounded...something sounded especially odd about that.

Apparently Asami felt similarly, as she turned around immediately. "Advanced class? Wow, that's impressive. I'm surprised that I haven't heard about a phenomenal prodigy like you. And you must be a prodigy. I mean, hollow hunting at the same time as learning soul burial? And on your _first_ trip to the human realm? You must be really something. Considering your skill, you must have been offered a seated position, right?"

The outburst by Asami surprised Kazuo as much as it must have surprised the other four. Any suspicion that had left was now clearly back, and in force. Something must be about to happen. He should ready something, the 10th or 12th Bakudou would work. But how to get the chant off?

Kazuo spoke up, as if to quell the tension from Asami's statement. "So have you guys been told the motto of the librabry yet?" He began to recite, "Evanescent Fireflies, spirits from Death's Door. Beware that which encroaches upon you..." If he was wrong, he hoped Asami would stop him. Or one of the other four would realize the kidou chant and point it out before he finished. He really didn't want to bind a bunch of new recruits.



Taurus Versant said:


> It was rare for Latas to leave the Hierarchy, he very rarely moved very far. His old instincts to hunt and eat rose occasionally from the murky past, but those were usually when Nire or Terra would indulge him. This time, they had been stronger. It was as if Rahs's own desire to evolve was infecting Latas, bringing him back to his own past. He had to get out to the above world. He had to kill something.
> 
> Latas's gift was not High Speed Movement. Nonetheless, he could outspeed many others by his own natural power. The sands split as he blitzed his way back towards the Hierarchy.



The hollow sped off, leaving Potemkin alone in the desert. That was very strange. Potemkin was now left alone; the vultures were eaten, the sandshark dead, Rahs gone somewhere, and the small hollow gone. Vahsta was still bound to be on the way back to the hierarchy. 

And so was the small hollow, judging by the direction he had gone. So it likely _was_ a member of the hierarchy. Vashta or Negos was likely to know who he was then. There was no reason to stay out here anyways, considering all the other hollows had left and Potemkin had lost his wish to hunt after that sandshark.

Potemkin ran off after the small hollow towards the hierarchy.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 12, 2009)

Erin called a patch of light to her, which produced her sword. The shikai was still active, but at least now, Erin was armed.The Reiatsu she was using was noticeable, as was that of the invaders. If she could keep them busy until someone of higher power arrived, and they would, she would be content.

Melisa let out a sigh. "You couldn't just give me the book hm?" She let's her spirit crackle. Her right arm raises outstretched, CRACK! Her four spikes shoot from her arm. "Shocker." The spikes begin to crackle and unleash a bolt of electricity towards Erin.

With Isac and Co-
"That was mean," Frayzon was watching the events, having returned just in time, "tagging them like that.""I gave them a fair chance," Isis shrugged, "Intruders are dealt with harshly here." Isac and Josef blink. "So... are we free to go or what?" They raise their hands. 

With Neku 

"GAAAH!!!" He shouts, Shinigami following behind him. "SOMEONE HELP MEE!!!!!!!!!" He jumps into the air and continues his rush towards freedom and away from the shinigami.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 13, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Erin called a patch of light to her, which produced her sword. The shikai was still active, but at least now, Erin was armed.The Reiatsu she was using was noticeable, as was that of the invaders. If she could keep them busy until someone of higher power arrived, and they would, she would be content.
> 
> Melisa let out a sigh. "You couldn't just give me the book hm?" She let's her spirit crackle. Her right arm raises outstretched, CRACK! Her four spikes shoot from her arm. "Shocker." The spikes begin to crackle and unleash a bolt of electricity towards Erin.



Erin had already dealt with a lightning attack earlier that day in her battle against Nagi. Following the same combination of using Fractal Chaos in combination with the Eleventh Hado, she took control of the lightning and condensed it into her blade. This time, however, instead of firing it back at her opponent, she let Fractal Chaos take his fill of it. The coloured patches began to grow dense, and swirl around Melisa.

"You're going a little too far for only light reading. I don't think any books here should be given to you."



InfIchi said:


> With Isac and Co-
> "That was mean," Frayzon was watching the events, having returned just in time, "tagging them like that.""I gave them a fair chance," Isis shrugged, "Intruders are dealt with harshly here." Isac and Josef blink. "So... are we free to go or what?" They raise their hands.



"Hmm?" Isis looked at the other two, "Oh, you didn't run off." She paused, clearly wondering what to do now. "You should probably be brought before a Captain in charge of real world relations so you can explain yourselves and hopefully end up in a position where no one's interested in killing you, if you're giving yourselves up like this. I know," Isis smiled. This was not the smile of good news, "I'll take you to the Ninth Division's Captain. She should have a good idea of what to do with you."

Frayzon, well aware of Setsuka and Isis's rivalry, gulped.

((Be ready Shin ))



InfIchi said:


> With Neku
> 
> "GAAAH!!!" He shouts, Shinigami following behind him. "SOMEONE HELP MEE!!!!!!!!!" He jumps into the air and continues his rush towards freedom and away from the shinigami.



Isis smiled widely, and the others knew not why. Well, Frayzon did. That poor stupid human.



TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo raised an eyebrow at the comment. Advanced class? That sounded...something sounded especially odd about that.
> 
> Apparently Asami felt similarly, as she turned around immediately. "Advanced class? Wow, that's impressive. I'm surprised that I haven't heard about a phenomenal prodigy like you. And you must be a prodigy. I mean, hollow hunting at the same time as learning soul burial? And on your _first_ trip to the human realm? You must be really something. Considering your skill, you must have been offered a seated position, right?"
> 
> ...



"Oi oi," Alan reached out a hand to place it on Kazuo's shoulder, "What's this change in Reiatsu you're working up? You don't trust me? I'm hurt."

Selia started. The minimial shift in Reiatsu had been nearly undetectable. It was Alan's pointing it out that made it obvious. Had he surpassed her so easily?

Alan was playing the game of deceit with surprising skill. His accusal of being accused wiped away the previous questions, and would give him even more time to fabricate new answers to deal with them should they be asked again.

Had he always had this attitude inside of him? The madness of Hollows had gone too far, if it could reduce this tactical mind to a babbling suicidal idiot.



TheOftViewer said:


> The hollow sped off, leaving Potemkin alone in the desert. That was very strange. Potemkin was now left alone; the vultures were eaten, the sandshark dead, Rahs gone somewhere, and the small hollow gone. Vahsta was still bound to be on the way back to the hierarchy.
> 
> And so was the small hollow, judging by the direction he had gone. So it likely _was_ a member of the hierarchy. Vashta or Negos was likely to know who he was then. There was no reason to stay out here anyways, considering all the other hollows had left and Potemkin had lost his wish to hunt after that sandshark.
> 
> Potemkin ran off after the small hollow towards the hierarchy.



Rahs stood on the outcrop over the sand falls, staring into the abyss. In the world of humans, there was a phrase. Stare into the abyss and the abyss stares back. That was how Rahs felt. It was as if he was staring into the heart of Hueco Mundo. And as if that core was staring back. The faint shift of the sands, the sigh of the winds. The world was alive.

A field of darkness surrounded Rahs. Before he could move, Latas had whacked him with the mask, throwing him out of the darkness and into a stone pillar. Nire picked him up.

"You've gone and annoyed him somehow," the Stick Insect commented, "Don't expect him to ask for rides on your shoulders anymore."

"Shut up," Rahs growled.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 13, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo raised an eyebrow at the comment. Advanced class? That sounded...something sounded especially odd about that.
> 
> Apparently Asami felt similarly, as she turned around immediately. "Advanced class? Wow, that's impressive. I'm surprised that I haven't heard about a phenomenal prodigy like you. And you must be a prodigy. I mean, hollow hunting at the same time as learning soul burial? And on your _first_ trip to the human realm? You must be really something. Considering your skill, you must have been offered a seated position, right?"
> 
> ...



_"Wait, he can't be doing what I think he's doing, right?"_ Dai thought to himself.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Oi oi," Alan reached out a hand to place it on Kazuo's shoulder, "What's this change in Reiatsu you're working up? You don't trust me? I'm hurt."
> 
> Selia started. The minimial shift in Reiatsu had been nearly undetectable. It was Alan's pointing it out that made it obvious. Had he surpassed her so easily?
> 
> ...



_"So, I guess he must have known too.  It seems he was trying to use a kidou spell on us.  We need to careful around these two.  They definitely suspect something."_


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Oi oi," Alan reached out a hand to place it on Kazuo's shoulder, "What's this change in Reiatsu you're working up? You don't trust me? I'm hurt."
> 
> Selia started. The minimial shift in Reiatsu had been nearly undetectable. It was Alan's pointing it out that made it obvious. Had he surpassed her so easily?
> 
> ...



Kazuo was rather surprised by this, and ceased his Kidou chant. That was an odd reaction. He clearly saw that something was happening with Kazuo's chant. But his wording was especially strange. There was no mention of Kidou at all, just a change in Reiatsu. Perhaps he hadn't learned that specific Kidou, but had good enough senses. He wasn't sure how to respond to that.

Luckily for him, Asami did. She grabbed Kazuo's head and laughed. "Ah, this kid's memorized so many kidou that it's starting to leak into other parts of his memory. Just yesterday I asked him to recite some things he learned in the academy and he nearly blew my head off." Kazuo tried to smile at this, but he still felt rather awkward and nervous. Perhaps that was how he should look, though.

Asami assumed the issue to be entirely handled, and continued with her questions. "Now that we've got that embarrassing confusion out of the way, I believe you three were gonna share with us who taught you." Kazuo figured she was leaving her suspicion for the clever guy be for now. He'd given quick and distracting statements before.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 13, 2009)

"You're going a little too far for only light reading. I don't think any books here should be given to you." Melisa just shook her head. "Shinigami, That's your problem. You view us humans as beneath you don't you? you don't REALLY care about us. After all, if you did, then why would we constantly be killed by hollow? Don't you find it interesting. There's thousands of shinigami sitting around right now... And millions of hollows attacking the innocent. If you're group was really tryng to create a ballance, why not just send, two shinigami to a town?"

Melisa sighed. "But i'm getting off track. We can be civil about this i suppose. all i want is a book, I didn't attack first, YOU did. Remember that. We might have used force to enter, But we came with only one desire. To find a book. No interest in harming a shinigami. In fact, We NEED you for our plans later on. So why not hand over your bag. If the book isn't there, We'll leave. If it is, We'll borrow it for a few moments. That's all."


With Isac and Co-
"Hmm?" Isis looked at the other two, "Oh, you didn't run off." She paused, clearly wondering what to do now. "You should probably be brought before a Captain in charge of real world relations so you can explain yourselves and hopefully end up in a position where no one's interested in killing you, if you're giving yourselves up like this. I know," Isis smiled. This was not the smile of good news, "I'll take you to the Ninth Division's Captain. She should have a good idea of what to do with you."

Frayzon, well aware of Setsuka and Isis's rivalry, gulped.

((Be ready Shin ))

"W...W..Why don't i like the sound of that." Isic sweatdroped. "Can i stay here?" Josef raised his hand. "I'm just a quincy, I didn't really WANT to hurt anyone... And we haven't really hurt anyone yet...." Suddenly a shinigami breaks in. "MA'AM!!! THEY FOUND TWENTY OF OUR MEN AT THE GATE ENTRENCE! FOUR WERE STRIPPED OF THEIR CLOTHES, SIX WERE PINNED TO THE WALL AND THE REST WERE BEATEN TILL THEY LOST CONCIOUSNESS!!!" 

Isac and Josef look at eachother. "Ok... but they attacked us first..." Josef adds. "WE COULD HAVE PLAYED IT OFF AS SOMEONE ELSE DID IT!!!" Isac shouts to Josef. "That would make me a liar, And liar's become hollow." Josef folds his arms. "NO THEY DONT!!!!" Isac shouts back. "Yes. Yes they do, My step mother told me so."
 

With Neku-


"Huff, Huff, Huff, Huff." Neku coughs and tries to catch his breath. "Gotta find Boss... no matter what...Huff...huff...." He wipes his brow and looks around. "There's gotta be something i can do." Neku just needed a little place to hide for a while, Time to rest up and get his energy back. "Ah. Excuse me." A voice calls from underhim. "Hmm?" Neku steps back and the tile he was standing on shifts to the side. "Ah. There we go." A small teen climbs out of a secret hole.

"All done with cleaning today~" He cheers, But not before a hand grabs his shoulder. "AH?!" The teen turns around and sees neku grinning. "W..W..What do you want...???" The fourth division member asks. A few moments later- "Ah." Neku let's out a sigh, he sits in an old storage room, one that hasn't been in use for a long time. He is on a comfortable bed, made from old uniforms. And his wounds have been healed, courtisy of the fourth division member. 

"Now... I sleep..." He comments. "MMPH!! MMHP AMMPH MMPH!!" (Hey! What about me!) The tied up teen shouts.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 13, 2009)

Hikari looked at Marco and yawned before saying, "I dont feel like fighting besides you much longer if you dont understand your limits..."
"Eh?! What you talking about Hikari?"
"Using the 3rd rune's technique twice now before recovering fully from your previous battle and doing it while badly wounded... Your risking yourself too much. Therefore, until you learn your limits i'm no longer allowing you to use my unsealed form."
Marco looked down and said, "I see and how do I prove I know my limits or am worthy of wielding you?"
"Isn't that obverious Marco? Defeat me within 10 hours."
"With you being so large that should be easy, and if I fail?"
"You will no longer be able to use my unsealed form... ever."
Marco jumped back and drew his Zankaputo. "Guess I dont have much of a choice then do I?"

Hikari looked at him and said, "You have guts... as always. Fine you can use me again, at full stranght this time..."
"Eh?! Hikari what the hell do you mean, you just said I had to fight you!"
"It was a matter of will you fight an oppent who clearly would defeat you on open ground, I dont want to be in tha hands of a coward."
"Defeat me? Your the one who seems cowa...."Hikari growled and suddernly appeared infront of Marco in a split second, no it was like he teleported that instant. Hikari touched him in the forehead with his claw and said, "Dont call me coward. Awaken."
Sudderly, without warning Marco regained coniousness and jumped up. "Hikari..."He muttered and looked at his Zankaputo lay besides him. He took the grip and placed it back across the back of his waist line.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

With Shin

The released form of Kaori's zanpakuto changed little about the blade or even her fighting style, all that changed was that she didn't slash with her blade anymore.Instead she could now slash over distances.There were a total of seven wires wrapped thinly around the blade and upon unsheathing these were released and could be manipulated by Kaori with her Nanasen attack.

"Well that took care of your ghost, anymore tricks up your sleeve?"The tall woman asked, she was ready to unleash anothher Nanasen.Shin thought about it carefully.He considered asking his avatar for advice but not only did that not sound pleasant but it seemed useless.

He had a total of five realms accessible to him and the first four were all decided against because they were too dangerous for sparring use, and the fifth realm had been decimated by that Nanasen attack."I think it would be better if I didn't try anything else, from this point on either you or me would end badly injured if we go on like this." 

Either Kaori would be blown up, burned, diced up or mauled by one of the ghosts of the other realms or Shin would end up as shish bebab, neither of the two outcomes sounded appealing."You get this win."The two sealed their zanpakutos again and headed back to Seireitei.Though the gate that they wanted to pass trough had a dead guardian under it and several shinigami were inspecting the site.

They learned that intruders had entered Seireitei and were currently still at large, obviously this meant that every Shinigami was to report for duty and so the two rushed towards the Elevent division headquarters.

With Maxi

The Clown Hollow fired a Cero at the three Hollows, the strongest one flew up in the air and completely dodged it while the other two were slow but survived.Only the weakest and left one was really damaged as the tortoise just withdrew itself in it's shell.The dragon swooped down and a claw slashed out at Maxi but the smallest of these four rolled out of the way easily.

He had to evade several more attacks as a great number of leaves were shot at him by the Venusaur, the green Hollow with the large flower on it's back.As he jumped and rolled around, in order to evade the great number of razor sharp leaves.

The turtle, Blastoise, added a stream of explosive bubbles that it sprayed from it's mouth.The combination completely wrecked the battlefield and Maxi was forced to adjust his plan to take out one of the weaker ones first before the dragon, Charizard, came in for another attack.

With one being the weakest and the other having a hard shell he decided to go for Venusaur first.Maxi jumped up high in the air and as the two looked up to adjust their aim, two large clawed hands were formed out of his cloak and reached for the two hollows.While  Blastoise's shield held firm Venusaur was screaming out from the pressure exerted by the claw.

Two mouth and an eye manifested inside the palm of the claw holding onto Venusaur and as the claws were tearing into it's stomach the set of mouths were tearing into the Hollow from the other side.Eventually Maxi crushed the bloody remains of the Hollow but was caught by surprise when two small cannons popped out of Blastoises shield and two jets of water were launched from it.It slipped out of Maxi's grip and the eye located on the back of Maxi's cloak spotted Charizard coming in for another attack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 13, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "You're going a little too far for only light reading. I don't think any books here should be given to you." Melisa just shook her head. "Shinigami, That's your problem. You view us humans as beneath you don't you? you don't REALLY care about us. After all, if you did, then why would we constantly be killed by hollow? Don't you find it interesting. There's thousands of shinigami sitting around right now... And millions of hollows attacking the innocent. If you're group was really tryng to create a ballance, why not just send, two shinigami to a town?"
> 
> Melisa sighed. "But i'm getting off track. We can be civil about this i suppose. all i want is a book, I didn't attack first, YOU did. Remember that. We might have used force to enter, But we came with only one desire. To find a book. No interest in harming a shinigami. In fact, We NEED you for our plans later on. So why not hand over your bag. If the book isn't there, We'll leave. If it is, We'll borrow it for a few moments. That's all."



"You want a book, so you invade Soul Society, burst into the library, and begin threatening everyone in range until you get what you want.

And I'm supposed to be friendly with you?"

Erin gave Melisa a very sarcastic look. The younger woman was brash and headstrong, if determined.



InfIchi said:


> With Isac and Co-
> "Hmm?" Isis looked at the other two, "Oh, you didn't run off." She paused, clearly wondering what to do now. "You should probably be brought before a Captain in charge of real world relations so you can explain yourselves and hopefully end up in a position where no one's interested in killing you, if you're giving yourselves up like this. I know," Isis smiled. This was not the smile of good news, "I'll take you to the Ninth Division's Captain. She should have a good idea of what to do with you."
> 
> Frayzon, well aware of Setsuka and Isis's rivalry, gulped.
> ...



"It's fine, it's fine," Isis waved casually, stepping by Josef and Isac and grabbing each by the collar, "It'll all be fine."

Frayzon followed after Isis as she dragged the two along, "just letting them know that things couldn't get worse. Probably."

Soon enough, Isis arrived at the main building of Ninth Division.

"Oi, Setsuka!" Isis yelled, waving all honorifics, "I've got a present for ya!"

((Shin, take it away ))


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

With Klaud, Dio and Kagato

Though it had taken a while for the three, since they had to sneak around, but they eventually found a building that seemed to be used for washing and such.With a great number of uniforms present there each of them managed to find an uniform that fitted them.Klaud had enough knowledge to know that it would be for the best if they actually picked a specific uniform, they went for robes with fourth division symbols on them.

"Make sure to remember that we're supposedly in the fourth division."Klaud said."What if we run into fourth division people and they don't recognize us?"Dio asked."It's a big division, the entire Gotei 13 is huge and so they have no way of knowing each face, all we need to do is know the basics so let me do the talking."Dio asked.

"Why the fourth?, these clothes weren't even washed yet."As Dio sniffed at his clothing once, only to turn away with a look of disgust on his face,Klaud gave his reasons for choosing the fourth.Though he was by far no expert on Shinigami he had basic knowledge like the identities of the 26 highest ranked officers, captains and Vice-captains, and even knew a little about their way of handling things like the fourth being a relief squad while the eleventh was a zanpakuto combat oriented squad.

"If someone sees us not carrying a zanpakuto under these circumstances, after all there are intruders, they will find it suspicious and unless we manage to find those nameless zanpakutos lying around somewhere it would be a wise thing to claim we're from the fourth.....They don't specialize in combat so it's not uncommon for them to not carry a zanpakuto."Klaud explained.

"Though I have a bit of knowledge I think it would be a wise thing to try and gather more, if someone were to ask me what the fourth's captain is supposed to look like.....Well I honestly wouldn't know what to answer and getting into a fight is the last thing we want here, not only are we outnumbered with like 1 to 1 million but I doubt any of us stands a chance against even the weakest captain."

It was because of this that Klaud was paranoid to the point that he wouldn't leave a single witness behind.He went with the flow but honestly, no one here was ready for something like this.As interesting as sneaking into Seireitei might have seemed at the beginning it was more then obvious they were on a suicide mission here. Whatever the Melissa's real intentions were, getting the Shinigami to listen to them wouldn't work, not like this.



> "It's fine, it's fine," Isis waved casually, stepping by Josef and Isac and grabbing each by the collar, "It'll all be fine."
> 
> Frayzon followed after Isis as she dragged the two along, "just letting them know that things couldn't get worse. Probably."
> 
> ...



Ninth Division, Setsuka's office.

The female captain was sitting alone in her office, like always, only her Vice-captain was allowed to disturb her unless that person wanted to face the wrath of this captain.Though she had heard something had been going on in Seireitei there had been no reason so far for her to get into action and so she continued with doing paperwork.

Just as she was finishing up on a letter she was loudly disturbed by the one person that annoyed her the most."Oi Setsuka??.......What the hell is wrong with you?"She yelled at her fellow captain, her hand reaching for the oil paper parasol that hid her zanpakuto."Where are your manners?Besides the fact that it will always be captain Shuushin for you."Setsuka explained,

"It's also unfitting for an captain to address a college with.....Oi."She shuddered upon saying that last bit."I do not have time for you, nor for your.....Presents.....Whatever it is."It was only then that she bothered to pay attention to the two that were dragged along by Isis."Ewww are those humans?"Setsuka didn't really care for humans."You do know that I'm charge of investigations here in SS, I'm afraid I will have to report you Isis for harboring humans."

She went back to her desk and looked up the form needed to report cases like this to the 3rd division."Rules are rules Isis."She wouldn't really go trough with this but she really couldn't stand Isis, maybe this would make her  think twice before disturbing her again."What's with the humans, not that I'm interested but I need it for my report."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 13, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Ninth Division, Setsuka's office.
> 
> The female captain was sitting alone in her office, like always, only her Vice-captain was allowed to disturb her unless that person wanted to face the wrath of this captain.Though she had heard something had been going on in Seireitei there had been no reason so far for her to get into action and so she continued with doing paperwork.
> 
> ...



"Come on, lighten up." Isis calmly leapt through Setsuka's open window, dragging the two humans behind after her.

"These two were dressed as Shinigami and brought before me. Technically there was a third human and an Arrancar, but Kama's already run off with the Arrancar. The third human made a break for it, but I tagged him with my Reiryoku, so he'll have no peace."

"Anyway," Isis pulled the two humans before her, sitting them before Setsuka, "They've been involved in the latest invasion, but from what I'm gathering, they were dragged along as distractions. So that means there's someone using distractions who invaded Seireitei. Isn't that your business?"

Isis always heaped problems in Seireitei on Setsuka. It made her day to be able to poke at the embers of her rivalry with Setsuka. She loved it too, even if she'd never admit it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

With Setsuka

"Lighten....Up....???"God did she hate this woman, as if Setsuka was the one at fault here.Out of anger she seemed to tear her pen trough the form, though it seemed very convenient and on purpose (since actually going trough with it could get Isis in serious trouble) but she would never admit it and acted as if she was getting even more pissed off now that the form was ruined."Look what you did."She blamed Isis.

"Anyway," Isis pulled the two humans before her, sitting them before Setsuka, "They've been involved in the latest invasion, but from what I'm gathering, they were dragged along as distractions. So that means there's someone using distractions who invaded Seireitei. Isn't that your business?"

"My business?"She asked this calmly though at this point she was about to go Supersaiyan with rage, Isis had an amazing talent for pissing of Setsuka and actually keep enraging her more and more as the conversation would go on."I don't care for that smart ass act of your's, not one bit....I'll be judge of what is and isn't my business."Isis was right but add this point she was seriously considering throttling the woman.

"I'm busy enough as it is, but I will look into it."She waved Isis away, hoping that his headache that the woman had given her would disappear as well."Next time you want to talk to me, make an appointment with my Vice-Captain."At this point she still didn't care really about the invasion.

She intended to have Hisagi investigate this human business."Besides look at how puny their Reiatsu is, just squash them and who ever wants this distraction along with them.....As a matter of fact why are they walking around like that, why are they still alive or at least detained?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 13, 2009)

"It's not just strength that people should be concerned about. You're smart enough to know better."

Isis switched to serious mode. Something about this was bugging her. She was willing to shelve her enjoyment of rivaling Setsuka for the moment.

"Seireitei is invaded. That for a start is a rarity. Then the invaders are numerous, most getting into fights, sneaking around, and generally not acting like they have a plan. So how did they manage to get in here? It's obvious that there's someone directing them."

Isis let go of Josef and Isac. They knew now they would be targeted if they ran. "I say there's a reason to be concerned. I want you to trust me on this Setsuka. I think there's an underlayer to this invasion that's more trouble than we believe."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 13, 2009)

Suna pushes her memorys in recesses of her mind to kepp all the pain coming back. Suddenly she felt a surge of pain rush to her arm, "ARGHH!!", the pain only lasted a second, but it begin go all thorough her body and it was even more painful, her arms begin to get skinny and and body being to get skull like armor, at this point it was very clear she was turing into a Adjuucha, she let let her screams of pain echo thorough the forest of menos.

_Leslie and Simon_Taiyou
My arm _*UGH*_, Leslie arm was split open a little, but nothing bad and Simon had passed out from the force of the earthquake, "SIMON!!" as ran over to Simon Mouryo threw his fists towards him, suddenly a male figure appread in front of him holding off Mouryo with his bare hands, "Tai....Taiyou!?" he said shocked, Taiyou chuckled at the fact that these boys had been beaten so quickly, "You want something done you have to do it yourself." "*LET ME GO OLD MAN OR I"LL......ARGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!*" Taiyou had twisted Mouryo arm breaking it in two places, "Know if you dont mind the gate." Taiyou commanded, "Alright just please don't break my arm!!!" Taiyou directed him to the gate as he lifted with one arm to open it, "Leslie, you take Simon and get going.", "Are you coming with us?" "No.......Im not allowed here anymore.", _"Uh?"_ he thought, "Don't just stand there, go.", Leslie decided not to argue and follow orders, he carried Simon on his back and made his way into the Seireitei. As the gate closes, Taiyou looks at Mouryo with the eyes of a killer, "Kurohitsugi" he said silently, "NOOOOOOO!!!" the gaint screamed but they were soon silenced by the black box that pierced his body.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 13, 2009)

Isac and Josef just blink. *"Uhh...." T*hey look around the room." You gonna let us go or what?" Josef asks. "I really wish you would stop digging our graves deeper." Isac slaps his forehead. "LOOK! I JUST WANTED TO FIND MY DAMN PARENTS!!! I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE BUSTING INTO SOUL SOCIETY!!!" He gets in Isac's face. "AND I JUST WANT TO SAVE MY FRIEND! YOU CAME HERE OF YOUR OWN FREE WILL! SO DON'T YELL AT ME JUST BECAUSE WE GOT CAUGHT!""IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU AGREEING TO LET THAT ARRANCAR JOIN THE LITTLE GROUP WE WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN!""LIKE HELL THAT'S MY FAULT! NEKU LET HIM JOIN! BESIDES HE'S BOSS'S BROTHER! HE HAS A RIGHT TO SAVE HIS FAMILY!!!""NOT IF IT COSTS US OUR LIVES!!!!"

With Neku-

"GUAH!!" He runs across a bridge in the sewer. Some shinigami had found him. "Damn it!!! I CAN'T KEEP RUNNING LIKE THIS!!!" He finds a ladder and climbs it quick as he can. "Gotta get out of here!" He throws the tile off and- "Ah. Hello." A voice speaks up. Neku raises his head, Above him is... "I'm Sagi, Third seat of the 8th division. Might i ask what you're doing?" Neku took a gulp. "Uh...Nothing?" He responds. "Ok." Sagi turns around. "Oh, Our captain would like a word with you, if you don't mind. Mr. Minamoto."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 13, 2009)

"Like that," Isis waved, "Looks plenty to me like they've been manipulated. Kama's already collected two Arrancar, and I wouldn't be surprised if he'd found one or two of the invaders now. I think there's something going on we should look into."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 13, 2009)

With Kama-

"Greetings." He sits at his desk calmly. "The papers are in order for Akira correct de?" He looks to his Vice captain. "Yup." Kama nods. "Then give him the patch for our division. Sagi, Please look after the Uggy brothers. Neku and I would enjoy a private chat. Right?" He looks up and smiles at the teen, It's welcoming, much more welcoming then that other captains. "Right sir!" the two salute and walk off. "See, my jobs are always more important." Sagi smirks. "SHUT IT!!!" De shouts.

The door closes behind the two and Neku sits down. "My friend seems to have tagged you, a shame. That means others will know of your location, We don't have much time before i become a suspect." Kama folds his hands. "What do you know of these arrancar?" He asks, holding up a picture of Ssob and Boss. "Well, I thought boss was a cockroach hollow for a while... But then again i've only known about hollows for a week or two.." he laughs.

"So, you know nothing about arrancars?" He asks. "Well, Ssob told us about hollows and shinigami. But nothing about arrancars.. Why?" Kama let out a sigh. "Do you, Perhaps, Know this women?" He shows Neku a picture of his mother. "W..WHERE DID YOU GET THAT?!?" Neku shouts. "I can't inform you of that." Kama comments, putting the picture in his haori. "Your mother was quite the interesting specimin you know. Before she was purified ofcourse."

"What the hell are you talking about!?" Neku shouts again. "Obvious. You're mother was once a hollow. One that i studied in fact. I keep tabs on the hollows who have been purified and reborn. It allows me to study the effects of arrancarization of a previous life, and how it affects the next life." Kama waves his hands. "But that's getting too much into the subject." He clears his throat.

"Simply put, I was wondering why your spirit resembled that of a hollows. I saw that you had Quincy, Hollow and Arrancar reatsu on your person, but strangely lacked that of a humans. I now understand why. Did "Boss" explain how you obtained your powers?" Kama questions. "By being in contact with some high spiritual power or something?" He asked. "Correct, That presence just happened to be your mother."]

"Why the hell would you bother to tell me this!?" Neku shouts. "Seeing as how i have the dealings with all arrancar. I could not stand by idely and watch a youth, born of hollow blood. sit back and abuse his powers for a means of attacking soul society. I would rather explain the past to you so you might change your future. If that make sense."

Neku shook his head. "By finding your past and understanding how you obtained such a gift. Perhaps you would cease you foolishness now. As I do not enjoy resorting to attacking." because of this, Kama's Zanpakto is purely for gathering information. "How do you even know all of this about me!?" Kama lowered his glasses. "My glasses read and record all information of those they have seen. And your mothers.. is recorded here."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2009)

"You want a book, so you invade Soul Society, burst into the library, and begin threatening everyone in range until you get what you want.And I'm supposed to be friendly with you?"Erin gave Melisa a very sarcastic look. The younger woman was brash and headstrong, if determined.

Melisa sighed. "Who says we invaded soul society? We didn't BREAK in through the wall, we didn't BREAK in through the use of force. We entered." She grinned. "But, We didn't have a key to the library, force was our only option, It's not as if Shinigami would be willing to let ANY human have a book on anything. Would they?" She waved her hand. "It's all circumstantial really." 

Melisa walked over to Erin. "I can see you're a women of logic. A women of reason, so think about it. what's one book, given to a human, for a few seconds going to hurt? We're not going to use it to destroy soul society, we don't have the strength for that. We're not going to use it to make the shinigami our slaves, we don't have the strength for that either. We're just trying to get a book only the shinigami have. Because we have no means of getting it any other way."

Melisa smiles. "Honestly, it looks bad on you shinigami, it shows you don't like the humans wanting to learn more about their spiritual power. You don't want us to do anything about it hmm? You know, We just want to know more about how this power all started. I mean, we can't be the ONLY ones whose ever had it right? You shinigami MUST have a book on the ancient people and whether or not they had such powers. But, you would NEVER give it to us humans."

Melisa let out a sigh. "It's a shame really, Not wanting us to know of our spiritual past. just expecting us to live with it, to learn on our own. But then we get in trouble for using it. Why, why would that be? We can't learn about it, so we must deal with it ourselves, but we can't use it. so we're cursed to bear this burden with no answer and no help from the shinigami. Honestly... It kinda pisses me off." She waves.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "You want a book, so you invade Soul Society, burst into the library, and begin threatening everyone in range until you get what you want.And I'm supposed to be friendly with you?"Erin gave Melisa a very sarcastic look. The younger woman was brash and headstrong, if determined.
> 
> Melisa sighed. "Who says we invaded soul society? We didn't BREAK in through the wall, we didn't BREAK in through the use of force. We entered." She grinned. "But, We didn't have a key to the library, force was our only option, It's not as if Shinigami would be willing to let ANY human have a book on anything. Would they?" She waved her hand. "It's all circumstantial really."
> 
> ...



"I read stories," Erin stared back at Melisa, "I know the guilt card. Don't play it on me. So let's put some circumstance into this, then. You, are living humans. By some method of your own, you have entered Soul Society, and then Seireitei, seeking a certain book of knowledge. Which means you had prior knowledge to Seireitei enough to find a way in, know of the library and expect to find what you're after. And then you expect me to believe you ignorant?"

The light of Fractal Chaos flowed back into Erin's sword, resealing it. Erin sheathed it. At the same time, her Bakudo broke, freeing the Joutei it caught.

"Oh, and as for the true past? That's a research topic. One I'm following up. Most Shinigami only concern themselves with the present. So let me spin you a tale. Long ago, a person with regret died. Their regret transformed their lingering soul into the first Hollow. Later on, a Hollow faced a soul that willed for strength to fight. That Hollow was the first Shinigami. The awakening of power in living beings was brought by exposure to the power of the dead. That's your history lesson."

Erin noted the Joutei had surrounded her now.

"My final point, aren't you being a little over the top? I have four books in this bag. In the time you've wasted on trying to check the contents of this bag, you could've checked a hundred times that many books on shelves, without using Reiatsu heavy enough to attract attention. If you're not going to do something subtley, do it politely. Wherever you live in teh real world has a local Shinigami representative you know."

Erin was done now. She was expecting trouble to crop up soon.

"You'd best hope you find what you're after before a Captain arrives," she warned, "The fact that I had to defend myself marks that a threat was perceived. You're a woman of logic, aren't you?" Erin smiled at turning the tables, "but you act so wildly while protesting innocence at the same time."


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

Lurking in the shadows Broia waited for the sun to set. He had been stalking this particular human for many hours now. A peculiar woman, always approaching strangers and holding out her hands and making the strangest noises. The other humans paid her no attention. This particular human would not be missed.

A Shinigami leaped over a nearby rooftop. Broia crouched deeper into the shadows and masked his reitsu. The Shinigami seemed relatively weak and it did not notice Broia. For a moment Broia considered going after it, but he decided against it and would be content devouring the soul of his current prey.

*"Now if only the sun would go down"*


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo was rather surprised by this, and ceased his Kidou chant. That was an odd reaction. He clearly saw that something was happening with Kazuo's chant. But his wording was especially strange. There was no mention of Kidou at all, just a change in Reiatsu. Perhaps he hadn't learned that specific Kidou, but had good enough senses. He wasn't sure how to respond to that.
> 
> Luckily for him, Asami did. She grabbed Kazuo's head and laughed. "Ah, this kid's memorized so many kidou that it's starting to leak into other parts of his memory. Just yesterday I asked him to recite some things he learned in the academy and he nearly blew my head off." Kazuo tried to smile at this, but he still felt rather awkward and nervous. Perhaps that was how he should look, though.
> 
> Asami assumed the issue to be entirely handled, and continued with her questions. "Now that we've got that embarrassing confusion out of the way, I believe you three were gonna share with us who taught you." Kazuo figured she was leaving her suspicion for the clever guy be for now. He'd given quick and distracting statements before



_"They have to know we're outsiders.  They don't trust us,"_  Dai thought.  He felt a slight twitch in his leg.  He was ready to use Hirenkyaku at the first sight of danger.  They others could probably use it as well, so they were safe.   But, no matter how much Dai hated thinking that Kana was their only liability if an immediate escape was necessary.  
Kana slowly brought her finger up to her chin, looking up in the air and opens her mouth again.
"Oh god."
"Hmmmm~~~~ the guy who taught me?  Well~~~~~"
There was a silence as she thought to herself.
_"What the hell is she going to say this time!?"_
She gently knocks on the top of her head and sticks out her tongue.  "I forget."


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

Picking his teeth with a bone, Broia was still hungry after his midnight snack.
A group of rowdy teenagers passed by only a little bit away. They seemed to be heading for the forest. 
*"More Prey"* he thought to himself. 

Stalking the kids, Broia followed silently, all the while attaching webs of reitsu to his prey. Suddenly, one of his webs was broken. Confused and alarmed, Broia quickly severed all of his reitsu webs and concealed himself in the shadows. One of the kids he was hunting had turned around and was scrutinizing his surroundings. A cross hung from his neck.

*"Quincyyyy...."* Broia hissed with distaste. He hated Quincys. They reeked of light and constantly hunted down his kinsman. 

The Quincy failed to notice Broia and continued walking with his friends. 
*"This one is still young. He sensory abilities are not yet developed. I must be careful with this one regardless."*

Broia pursued his enemy into the darkness of the night.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 14, 2009)

With Setsuka

"Very well, if you keep your talking to a minimum I propose I could go along with this."Her parasol zanpakuto was placed her shoulder like always and she started to twirl it around, it always calmed her."I propose we start interrogating these two and when we know the identities and numbers of their organization we will relay the information to the other captains and do a city wide search."Setsuka said."I think it would be easier if we know who we're dealing with to find out their goals."

"Or did you have a better idea Neith?"Setsuka started to circle around Isac and Josef, the two seemingly didn't deserve good manners in her opinion since she was rudely poking around.She tugged at Josef's Quincy cross, inspecting it and Josef entirely as if he was some ancient artifact that greatly interested her though still she made it obvious they were filthy to her as she made sure to cover her hands with her sleeve as she did so."A Quincy eh?"

Next was Isac, she closed her eyes as she started to inspect his Spiritual Presence."Humans with Spiritual Powers, I still don't see the logic in it."Though she had little knowledge of them, nor had done any research into the mechanics of it still seemed like a miracle to her.

"Anyways, how are we going to this kids?"She asked the two humans."I don't want to sound clich? but obviously this interrogation can go easily or.....Not that easily, I honestly don't feel like having to do much effort so I was hoping we could do it the easy way and you tell us as everything you know about your group, I especially want to know about your leader."

With Klaud, Dio and Kagato

They three had done their best to keep their cover, after the uniforms had been discovered and they had lengthly discussed everything needed to keep their cover, they headed out and started to look for more information.With all of the chaos going on they hadn't run into any kind of trouble and eventually Klaud had spotted something usefull.

After the three had left, Dio was currently pushing a laundry cart with some randomly picked clothing inside while Klaud and Kagato were holdings a mop and a broom and were walking next to him.The cart had been taken in order to hide what ever books, papers and texts they could find.Though obviously if they got that far. Hopefully no one would see trough their act and attack them.

That would seriously ruin Klaud's plan, but for now the three were heading towards a source of information, like an office or library for example.Dio was pretending to be an laundry duty so that they could snoop around barracks easily, Klaud and Kagato would be able to pretend they were supposed to clean a library or an office and also snoop around.Though whatever they would do, splitting up would be a bad idea.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> _"They have to know we're outsiders.  They don't trust us,"_  Dai thought.  He felt a slight twitch in his leg.  He was ready to use Hirenkyaku at the first sight of danger.  They others could probably use it as well, so they were safe.   But, no matter how much Dai hated thinking that Kana was their only liability if an immediate escape was necessary.
> Kana slowly brought her finger up to her chin, looking up in the air and opens her mouth again.
> "Oh god."
> "Hmmmm~~~~ the guy who taught me?  Well~~~~~"
> ...



Kazuo's mouth hung open again. This girl was strangely adept at getting him to do that. "Forgot? But...didn't you just see them a few days ago? I mean, if you just joined here..." Despite that, this girls earlier comments and general demeanor _almost_ made Kazuo believe she could forget that. Almost.

Asami had brought her hand to her face, grumbling. It seemed like she had had the same thoughts as Kazuo. "Forgot, you gotta be kidding me... Can one of you two help her out on that?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

Selia and Alan were both thinking pretty fast here. This situation was rapidly going to hell.

A strike of inspiration hit Selia, and she stepped forward, raising a hand to whisper to Kazuo and Asami. "She's a bit of an airhead," she whispered, "It turns out she developed Shinigami powers when a Hollow attacked the spirits of her family, but it wasn't before they were killed. There's kind of a mental block in her, but it makes memories, well, fuzzy."

Selia shot Dai a look that to the Shinigami would make it seem like she had told them of Kana's affliction, but to Dai was more a warning of 'be ready'. The time they were buying with these disguises was running out.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

Asami let out an exasperated sigh, and shook her head. "Yeah, forget this. Look, you kids seem nice enough, so I'll give you a chance to just leave Seireitei and have that just be the end of it. I suggest you take that offer, for all our sakes." 

This game of suspicion and testing was clearly over. Kazuo took a step away from the four, putting his hand on his hilt, ready to strike if need be. Not that he especially wanted to. Like Asami said, they seemed like nice enough people. Strange people, but nice enough. Still, if they wouldn't leave, he and Asami would have no choice but to take them out.

Of course, this turn of events didn't stop Asami from giving a little commentary. "And if I may offer you kids some advice: come up with a good story before you come in here next time. Your answers were pretty ridiculous...though, come to think of it, how'd you know about that rumor?" She either didn't take the four very seriously or just had to indulge her curiosity. Kazuo had a few questions himself, but he supposed they would have to go unanswered. He couldn't help but think these people weren't going to go quietly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami let out an exasperated sigh, and shook her head. "Yeah, forget this. Look, you kids seem nice enough, so I'll give you a chance to just leave Seireitei and have that just be the end of it. I suggest you take that offer, for all our sakes."
> 
> This game of suspicion and testing was clearly over. Kazuo took a step away from the four, putting his hand on his hilt, ready to strike if need be. Not that he especially wanted to. Like Asami said, they seemed like nice enough people. Strange people, but nice enough. Still, if they wouldn't leave, he and Asami would have no choice but to take them out.
> 
> Of course, this turn of events didn't stop Asami from giving a little commentary. "And if I may offer you kids some advice: come up with a good story before you come in here next time. Your answers were pretty ridiculous...though, come to think of it, how'd you know about that rumor?" She either didn't take the four very seriously or just had to indulge her curiosity. Kazuo had a few questions himself, but he supposed they would have to go unanswered. He couldn't help but think these people weren't going to go quietly.



Selia stopped. She turned slowly, her head down to face the two. She was wavering between trying to plead innocence and just dropping pretenses. No, she was tired of skirting the issue.

A tight beam of Reiatsu formed between her right fingers, taking the shape of an arrow. To Selia's surprise, though she did not show it, the arrow was solid, not pure Reishi. How curious.

"Well if we're not heading to the library," she looked up at them, "would you be willing to tell us the location of whoever's in charge of Quincy affairs? We have a few questions."

Alan rubbed the back of his head at his sister's immediateness to drop the pretense.

"Ah, you're too rash," he criticised. "There's more polite ways to go about this."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Selia stopped. She turned slowly, her head down to face the two. She was wavering between trying to plead innocence and just dropping pretenses. No, she was tired of skirting the issue.
> 
> A tight beam of Reiatsu formed between her right fingers, taking the shape of an arrow. To Selia's surprise, though she did not show it, the arrow was solid, not pure Reishi. How curious.
> 
> ...



As soon as one of the girls--Selia--formed a reiatsu weapon, Kazuo instinctively drew his sword and moved into a combat stance. Quincies? Kazuo hadn't come across any of them before. They hadn't had the best of relations with the shinigami in the past. 

Asami seemed rather unphased, instead focusing more on the question given to her. "Quincy affairs? Oooh, good question. Let's see, who's in charge of that. Not the first, clearly. Not second either. Third's focused on here..."

Was she really going to answer their question? If so... "It's the tenth division. They're in charge of the stuff that goes on in the human realm." When Asami looked at him, Kazuo explained. "The tenth division was one of the ones I considered going into after the academy." The division in charge of the human realm had seemed like a good place to go into if you wanted to protect humans from hollows. He had almost gone into it, but in the end decided on going with the all-around combat division. "Are we actually going to bring them to there, though? Wouldn't we be in big trouble for not stopping the intruders?"

"Well of course. That's why we'd have to make it look like we never came across these kids." Asami grinned and drew her sword. "That is, of course, if they're strong enough. We never did finish that sparring before. Up for a little more practice, Kazuo?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 14, 2009)

_"I've been having these weird thoughts lately......like is any of this for real or not?"_ Andy asked herself, she was in one of her little day dreams about herself, thou she did not know if they were real or not. She was with a man and two other women in her drems, but she really couldn't make who they were, they seemed happy, very happy and they look like there where somewere in the mountain, the older looking man started to mouth out some words he couldn't hear, and the image of them begin fade into black.

"Andy." Patrick called,"Andy.", she woke to patrick a few iches from her face, she jumped back quickly and hit her head on a tree, "AH!!" "Are you ok?" "_*Rubs head*_ yeah Im fine.", She looks around noticing they somewhere away from the mountain, "Um Patrick, where are we?" "Where in the forest now, you fell asleep and I did not want to wake you." "WHAT!? I FELL ASLEEP!!!", Its alright, and besides I already got the first key, see?", she screamed in frustration, "THATS NOT THE POINT!!! I-FELL-A-SLEEP!! IM I NOT THE LAMEST SHINIGAMI EVER I CAN"T BELIEVE I..", Patrick cut her off and grab her chin with his index finger, "Andy you talk to much, first of all your not lame at all, you made a mistake and its fine, I won't hold it againts you, I don't know you that well but I know you are one of the most passionate in this place so don't ever sell your self short, your way to beautiful to be so stressed out, so please stop yelling and help me get the next one.", he said all of it with a smile, he let her chin go and put her hair behind her left ear, he flashed a beautiful crooked smile and rub her cheek with his hand.

he went over to check the next place to go, Andy stood there like a stone, her face turned red and it felt like her heart stoped, her head was spinning like crazy and she couldn't get her thoughts together, Patrick had totally dazzled her, she felt so much hyperventilation in her chest it was hard to catch her breath. What kind of man was Patrick, or was even man at all? Patrick turned to her and saw her weird behavior and started walking towards her, "You ok?", "I'll be right back." Andy said breathing a little fast, she quickly ran behind a tree holding her chest getting in some air, _"Patrick."_ she said to herself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

Rahs moved his hands up and down, keeping the small wind funnel of sand running. In his imposed restriction to the hierarchy, he had been practising control over his power. Lightning played out within the sand funnel, creating a capsule of thunder.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2009)

As Asami grinned and drew her sword, Kana's eyes grew wide with anticipation.  Dai stepped forward to try and calm things down.
"Look, we don't want to fight or anything.  Hell, I don't even want to be here.  Could we just-"
"That is so COOL~"
Dai turns around in complete shock at Kana, whose eyes seem to look as if they have stars in them.
"I keep on seeing Shinigami back at home, but I've never had a chance to _actually_ fight one~"
Dai, caught in the middle of the two parties, stuck up is hands between them looking left and right.  "No, Kana, what the hell do you think you're doing?  Look, you guys seem nice as well, so we really don't want to get involved like this.  Kana, this is supposed to be a simple sneak in and out mission, not an all out brawl.  Sorry about this.... it wasn't an act or anything, she actually _is_ like this.  Speaking of which, what made you come up with that idea about that captain?"
"Oh that?  Simple psychology, really."  She pressed her glasses up against her nose as they glared in the sunlight.  "With someone at that poisition of power, you can always assumed that they have a large amount of sexually repressed tension.  The clothes things was just a guess."
Dai stares at her for a few moments, as does everyone else, and he facepalms.  "I don't even know anymore."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 14, 2009)

With Maxi

Though he had planned on doing it differently, the other way around, he had been forced to take out the weakest first. As odd as it might sound those three, currently two, seemed highly skilled in working together. The two slow and grounded ones would bombard a target while the dragon flew up and would sweep down for the kill.

Though both of them kicked it up a notch when the saw Venusaur had been killed, Blastoise used a waterblast attack to free itself from Maxi's grip and Charizard blasted Maxi with a Cero from behind. The dragon Hollow didn't intend to let Maxi take out anymore of his pack, though the Gillians could be replaced easily the Adjuucha class ones were different.

Those three had been together for ages and had perfected their team work together, without Venusaur now they were screwed enough as it was.

The Cero hit nothing but sand, the explosive force though knocked the small, for these guys their standards, away though and the explosion created a smokescreen that momentarily hid Maxi from view.Though Charizard and Blastoise didn't sit back and wait for Maxi to reappear again.No instead streams of fire and water were launched inside the cloud of sand.

It went on and on until Blastoise was suddenly attacked from below, Two parts of the cloak, imitating a head somewhat as they were thick tentacles with a mouth and an eye and both of these each sank into a leg belonging to the turtle and tore it off.Though the beast had High Speed Regeneration Maxi already jumped up from his hiding below in the ground and ripped off Blastoise's head, that was one injury that wouldn't be regenereted, Maxi thought as he quickly crushed the head and mask before evading yet another Cero by Charizard who was furious at this point.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> As Asami grinned and drew her sword, Kana's eyes grew wide with anticipation.  Dai stepped forward to try and calm things down.
> "Look, we don't want to fight or anything.  Hell, I don't even want to be here.  Could we just-"
> "That is so COOL~"
> Dai turns around in complete shock at Kana, whose eyes seem to look as if they have stars in them.
> ...



_Well, she seems...eager._ Kazuo watched Kana carefully as she excitedly went on. _Well, I guess I shouldn't be too tense. It doesn't sound like this is going to be a fight of life or death or anything..._

_And don't expect any help from me._ The unwillingness of his zanpakuto spirit didn't surprise Kazuo. He only seemed willing to talk when things were serious or dangerous. 

Speaking of which, Kazuo still had no grasp of this Kana's powers. He knew that Selia was a Quincy, that Dai guy seemed to use his fists, and the other one didn't seem willing to fight. Well, maybe Asami would fight her, and he could fight someone else.

Asami put one hand on Kana's shoulder, "You know kid, I like you." her other hand ruffled Kana's hair. "You fight Kazuo, I'll take the Quincy girl."

"Wait, don't I get a say in that?" Apparently he didn't. Asami was already facing Selia. So he got the strange bubbly girl with the unknown power. Fun.

---

With Potemkin

Finally back at the hierarchy, Potemkin found Vashta waiting. "Well done, you survived." The sloth barely looked up to him as he talked. That was probably the most concern Potemkin would receive from Vashta.

"So it would seem. Any word on Rahs?" Potemkin had not seen Rahs at all on the way back, or since the other hollow had arrived to destroy the sandshark. He didn't think Rahs would be dead, but it would be good to see if he were back and aware of who had destroyed the sandshark.

Vashta wordlessly pointed to a funnel of sand not too far off. That would have to be Rahs molding the sand. Potemkin thanked Vashta, and ran to the location of the funnel. The sound was near deafening from the wind this close. Was he upset? "RAHS!" Potemkin called out, hoping he could be heard over the thunderous sound.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 14, 2009)

It been a couple of minutes after Leslie and Simon made there way into the Seireitei, there were able to get some Shinigami uniforms to wear to hide their identity. "Hey Simon, what does that map say were at?" "Well according to this, were are.......near the fifth division and that is the _"Shinigami Research and Development Institute."_" Simon said pointing towards the building. They saw a group of Shinigami headed towards the building and they followed "Remember act normal." he said as they followed the group.

After they made their way into the building, they found them selfs in a experiment room. "Whoa, what is this place?" "It looks like some sorta.....while I don't know but it looks cool." "Yeah it does, try not to break anything." "Hm back at you.". As continued to search leslie started asking questions about ehis world, "So Simon, what are these people?", "Well Shinigami are a race of spiritual beings that act as enforcers and psychopomps who all share similar supernatural powers. They are souls with a high level of innate Spiritual Energy, recruited from the ranks of the residents and nobility of Soul Society. Like all spirits, they cannot be detected by normal humans. Shinigami use their Zanpakutō, supernatural swords that are the manifestation of their owners' power, to perform soul burials on Pluses. Shinigami also use their Zanpakutō as well as magic known as Kidō to fight their archenemies, the Hollows." "So are they like the quincy?" "Soft of, they are a line of spiritually aware human warriors, Quincy are unique as far as races go because unlike the Hollow or Shinigami, Quincy are still technically human and reside in the world of the living." "Wow thats.....interesting.", it was hard to understand all of that, but he still got it a little. 

Leslie came to a bed speard with a body covered in a black bag, "Oh my god, I can't believe they really do this on people, its sick." Leslie said, but he was very curious to see what it looked like so started to unzipp the bag, "Oh come on, doctors in the real world do it all the time, its nothing new." Simon suddenly heard a thuding sound, he turned around to see leslie on the floor, his eyes was filled with so much shock, "Hey leslie whats wrong?" leslie slowly pointed to the body and spoke'Tha.....tha....se..m.y...dad.", "What!?, Are you sure, I mean his face is.." "THATS MY DAD!!!!!" Leslie screamed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

"Ah," Selia began to spin the arrow she held between her fingers. A faint whistle could be heard from it, "Really does seem like things are about to break out."

Changing her stance, Selia's bow, Whistling Falcon, appeared, grasped in her left hand. The arrow rest was solid this time, seeming to call for Selia's new form of arrow. She notched it and looked directly at Asami.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> With Potemkin
> 
> Finally back at the hierarchy, Potemkin found Vashta waiting. "Well done, you survived." The sloth barely looked up to him as he talked. That was probably the most concern Potemkin would receive from Vashta.
> 
> ...



The sand dropped away, leaving a few sparks to play out over the surface of the ground. Rahs blinked a few times, his eye phasing between blue and purple.

"You made it through that alive then."

It was a simple statement. Not a question, not praise, nothing to it. Just a fact.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2009)

Kana pumps her fist in the air.
"Yay~  This is going to be fun."
Dai steps in for a moment.  "Well, maybe we should-"
She shoves him to the side and he looks slightly confused.
"This is my turn to fight.  I don't want you ruining my fun."  He glares at him as he can only see the white reflection off her glasses.
"O-Okay..."
She slams her right fist into the palm of her left hand.
"Its showtime."
She begins extracting something that looked like a blue sword made of energy.
"Behold!  My lightsaber!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ah," Selia began to spin the arrow she held between her fingers. A faint whistle could be heard from it, "Really does seem like things are about to break out."
> 
> Changing her stance, Selia's bow, Whistling Falcon, appeared, grasped in her left hand. The arrow rest was solid this time, seeming to call for Selia's new form of arrow. She notched it and looked directly at Asami.



"Well, as a ground rule I'd say no fatal shots. And try to avoid too much damage. Sending one of us off to fourth division would raise too many questions." Asami drew her sword, and while not as ecstatic as Kana, she certainly seemed excited. 

She began to move into a fighting stance, but stopped herself and looked around. "We may want to move away from the others somewhat." Asami said, more to herself than Selia. The thought seemed to bring another realization, and she raised a finger in caution. "And if you win, we may need to move out of this area quickly. I can't say I'm the most silent or subtle fighter. Just a fair warning."



Taurus Versant said:


> The sand dropped away, leaving a few sparks to play out over the surface of the ground. Rahs blinked a few times, his eye phasing between blue and purple.
> 
> "You made it through that alive then."
> 
> It was a simple statement. Not a question, not praise, nothing to it. Just a fact.



Potemkin couldn't help but laugh at the statement. "You're the second person to say that to me since I got back. Makes me wonder how often hollows don't make it back from a hunt." The realization that this may be a bit of a touchy subject reached Potemkin just as the words left his mouth. Rahs was, after all, supposed to be bad luck. But while it was likely in poor taste, Potemkin could not resist speaking the side comment, "I suppose I've survived the curse."

But this was not why Potemkin had come to see Rahs. With the sand dropped, he was able to step closer to the apelike Adjuucas. "Who was that small hollow who destroyed the large Adjuucas anyways? One from our hierarchy?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 14, 2009)

The small Adjuchas licks the blood off his bone like nails after finishing his killing of ten other lower level Hollows. He makes a cute burb and begins to fall asleep.

He suddenly hears a growl coming from a distants and he see's a pair of yellow eyes, and tail split into three.

OOC: This post is still on Suna.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> "Well, as a ground rule I'd say no fatal shots. And try to avoid too much damage. Sending one of us off to fourth division would raise too many questions." Asami drew her sword, and while not as ecstatic as Kana, she certainly seemed excited.
> 
> She began to move into a fighting stance, but stopped herself and looked around. "We may want to move away from the others somewhat." Asami said, more to herself than Selia. The thought seemed to bring another realization, and she raised a finger in caution. "And if you win, we may need to move out of this area quickly. I can't say I'm the most silent or subtle fighter. Just a fair warning."



"Fair game then," Selia stepped back, vanishing a few steps until she was stop one of the buildings in the area, "Let's go."

The first arrow she fired was different from any before. Solidified, it released a whistling noise without requiring any Reiryoku from it's owner. It was different. And there was something about its power that told Selia it was stronger too.



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin couldn't help but laugh at the statement. "You're the second person to say that to me since I got back. Makes me wonder how often hollows don't make it back from a hunt." The realization that this may be a bit of a touchy subject reached Potemkin just as the words left his mouth. Rahs was, after all, supposed to be bad luck. But while it was likely in poor taste, Potemkin could not resist speaking the side comment, "I suppose I've survived the curse."
> 
> But this was not why Potemkin had come to see Rahs. With the sand dropped, he was able to step closer to the apelike Adjuucas. "Who was that small hollow who destroyed the large Adjuucas anyways? One from our hierarchy?"



"Small Hollow?"

Rahs faced Potemkin fully, "The only one capable of destroying that Adjuchas that you don't know of is...wait, small Hollow? You saw him?"

Latas always went around under the gillian clothe. How had this one seen him?


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Kana pumps her fist in the air.
> "Yay~  This is going to be fun."
> Dai steps in for a moment.  "Well, maybe we should-"
> She shoves him to the side and he looks slightly confused.
> ...



Kazuo looked at the glowing blue sword forming out of Kana's hand. _Oh. That's her power. Shiny._ He took a quick glance over at Asami and Selia, who seemed to be ready to fight themselves. 

"So, uh, should we start then?" This whole ordeal was getting stranger and stranger for Kazuo. First playing allies and giving questions to these for to try and deduce their loyalty, and now a fight against them--but less of a fight between enemies and more a sparring contest--but they were still enemies, trying to intrude into Seireitei--but their goal didn't seem especially violent, and was more than likely just due to worry for their own well being--

_FOCUS!_ There was still an opponent in front of him, and whether or not she was a truly dangerous enemy, he still wanted to win. "Bakudou one--Sai!" Kazuo held out a hand and cast the first Bakudou. It wasn't guaranteed to have any effect--in fact, it was likely not to have any at all, but it would give him a chance to judge her strength and some time to chant a stronger kidou. "Evanescent fireflies...




Taurus Versant said:


> "Fair game then," Selia stepped back, vanishing a few steps until she was stop one of the buildings in the area, "Let's go."
> 
> The first arrow she fired was different from any before. Solidified, it released a whistling noise without requiring any Reiryoku from it's owner. It was different. And there was something about its power that told Selia it was stronger too.



Asami vanished as well, shunpo-ing to a different rooftop. She looked down at where the arrow had struck--where she had been an instant before. "Oh wow. That's fast. I'm gonna have to keep my guard up with you." 

Disappearing and reappearing onto another building, Asami thought aloud. "Hm, should I use it yet? It may be overkill...well, I'll see if she's strong enough first. Hadou ten, Crescent Sythe!" The crimson blade of reiatsu fired off, aimed at Selia. 



Taurus Versant said:


> "Small Hollow?"
> 
> Rahs faced Potemkin fully, "The only one capable of destroying that Adjuchas that you don't know of is...wait, small Hollow? You saw him?"
> 
> Latas always went around under the gillian clothe. How had this one seen him?



Potemkin was surprised by Rahs' reaction. Was this something he was not supposed to have seen? "Yes, it was a small hollow with a long black cape. Though after destroying the Adjuucas, he draped it over himself, like a Gillian, and left. I thought he might be a member of our hierarchy, as he seemed to head back in this direction."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo looked at the glowing blue sword forming out of Kana's hand. _Oh. That's her power. Shiny._ He took a quick glance over at Asami and Selia, who seemed to be ready to fight themselves.
> 
> "So, uh, should we start then?" This whole ordeal was getting stranger and stranger for Kazuo. First playing allies and giving questions to these for to try and deduce their loyalty, and now a fight against them--but less of a fight between enemies and more a sparring contest--but they were still enemies, trying to intrude into Seireitei--but their goal didn't seem especially violent, and was more than likely just due to worry for their own well being--
> 
> _FOCUS!_ There was still an opponent in front of him, and whether or not she was a truly dangerous enemy, he still wanted to win. "Bakudou one--Sai!" Kazuo held out a hand and cast the first Bakudou. It wasn't guaranteed to have any effect--in fact, it was likely not to have any at all, but it would give him a chance to judge her strength and some time to chant a stronger kidou. "Evanescent fireflies...



Kana puts her finger on her chin and looks up.  "Hmmmm, that sounds familiar...."
Dai, sitting to the side, observes the battle.  _"Good, she seems to have remembered that he's chanting a kidou spell.  With any luck, she may be able to dodge it._
"Oh, right!  It's the library's motto."
"NO YOU IDIOT!  ITS A KIDOU SPELL!  GET OUT OF THERE!"
"Really?"  She looks over at Kazuo.  "That's not nice."
She ran towards him and then jumped and flipped in the air landing a few yards behind him and then pounced to him with her sword in hand ready for a swing.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

With Kazuo

The first bakudou seemed to have no effect on Kana. Not that it was surprising. And unchanted first bakudou was unlikely to have any effect on anything with significant reiatsu. "spirits from Death's Door."

"Hmmmm, that sounds familiar...." Had she remembered the chant from earlier? Crap, this was gonna be problematic. Beware that which encroaches upon you...

"Oh, right!  It's the library's motto." 

Kazuo almost lost his concentration from this. She had remembered. She'd just forgotten that it was a Kidou chant. Asami had even admitted that. Apparently Dai had been similarly shocked by Kana's statement.

"NO YOU IDIOT!  ITS A KIDOU SPELL!  GET OUT OF THERE!"
"Really?" Kana looked over at Kazuo. "That's not nice."

Again, Kazuo almost lost his concentration. Not nice? This was a fight, wasn't it? Didn't she want to fight a Shinigami?

The next thing he knew, Kana had flipped over his head and was running at him from behind. _Crap, she's faster than she looks. _ Kazuo dived to the side, avoiding her blade and finishing his chant. "strike back with fury! Hadou 10--Queen's seal!" Threads out reiatsu shot out, wrapping around Kana's limbs and torso, connected to the ground around her. 

Kazuo got back up, hoping that the threads would hold her. This fight would be a challenge if not--he would be mostly stuck using bakudou, and he didn't really want to hurt this girl with his blade.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

Furious with himself, Broia limped into the night.

*"The damn quincy got away. That sword of his was new. I've never seen anything like it before."*

Broia had managed to escape, however, he was seriously wounded and two of his legs were severed. 

However, he managed to slay 4 humans and seriously wounded the Quincy boy.

*"Interesting prey this one. I have his scent. I will find him and rip out his heart. But first, I must recover."*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami vanished as well, shunpo-ing to a different rooftop. She looked down at where the arrow had struck--where she had been an instant before. "Oh wow. That's fast. I'm gonna have to keep my guard up with you."
> 
> Disappearing and reappearing onto another building, Asami thought aloud. "Hm, should I use it yet? It may be overkill...well, I'll see if she's strong enough first. Hadou ten, Crescent Sythe!" The crimson blade of reiatsu fired off, aimed at Selia.



As the blade came forth, Selia countered it by smashing her bow into it. The two masses of Reishi combated one another, each trying to overcome them.

At the same time, she'd withdrawn an empty ginto tube from the sash she wore, holding it next to her bow.

Threads of Reishi began to spool out from the mix, filling the tube.



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin was surprised by Rahs' reaction. Was this something he was not supposed to have seen? "Yes, it was a small hollow with a long black cape. Though after destroying the Adjuucas, he draped it over himself, like a Gillian, and left. I thought he might be a member of our hierarchy, as he seemed to head back in this direction."



"Heh."

Rahs chuckled. His body shook at an emotion he had not felt in a long time. Amusement. His booming laughter caused surprise amongst many of the Hollow nearby, but they chose not to pursue it.

"Lucky," he commented on Potemkin, "You're lucky beyond belief. To see that. To live through that. To live through it all. Maybe you can handle the 'curse'."

Rahs stood, his body no longer releasing the ambient electricity.

"Come," he beckoned, moving towards the dark field nearby.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> As the blade came forth, Selia countered it by smashing her bow into it. The two masses of Reishi combated one another, each trying to overcome them.
> 
> At the same time, she'd withdrawn an empty ginto tube from the sash she wore, holding it next to her bow.
> 
> Threads of Reishi began to spool out from the mix, filling the tube.



Asami saw the reiatsu blade strike its target and pause as the bow held it back. It was clear the kidou was failing to do damage, but it had done enough. The bow could not be used for the moment. 

She shunpoed to Selia while the quincy was sucking the reishi from the kidou into the ginto tube. Within striking distance, this was where Asami wanted to be. Asami swung at Selia, aiming to strike her before she was able to break away from absorbing the reishi of the kidou.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Heh."
> 
> Rahs chuckled. His body shook at an emotion he had not felt in a long time. Amusement. His booming laughter caused surprise amongst many of the Hollow nearby, but they chose not to pursue it.
> 
> ...



Potemkin was caught off-guard by the laughter. He had not expected Rahs to be the type to laugh. But from what he said, it seemed like Potemkin had been able to witness something very rare, something most hollows were not able to see--or did not survive seeing. 

And now he was being brought into where the head of the hierarchy was. This was undoubtedly an honor. Perhaps he was as Rahs said, lucky.

Potemkin followed Rahs into the dark field.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2009)

The next thing he knew, Kana had flipped over his head and was running at him from behind. _Crap, she's faster than she looks. _ Kazuo dived to the side, avoiding her blade and finishing his chant. "strike back with fury! Hadou 10--Queen's seal!" 
"Huh?"
Threads out reiatsu shot out, wrapping around Kana's limbs and torso, connected to the ground around her as he sword vanished as she fell.
"OUFF!"
Kazuo got back up, hoping that the threads would hold her. She began squirming and struggling to get out.  
"What the heck is this!?"  She looks up at Kazuo.  "Look, I'm flattered, but I'm not really into this kinda stuff, well, at least not in public."

"Kana!-wait, what?" Dai got up and was about to jump in to help but then she looked over at him and winks.
"Don't worry."  She gave him a thumbs up.  
However, her fist then began to glow and beams of energy shot out from each side, cutting the threads holding her.  It then disappeared as quickly as it appeared and she dusted herself off.
"That was a cool trick you did.  But its no fun if you don't use your sword~~  I can't do cool stuff like that." she started pouting slightly and then formed another lightsaber.  "And if you won't draw your sword, I'll make you."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami saw the reiatsu blade strike its target and pause as the bow held it back. It was clear the kidou was failing to do damage, but it had done enough. The bow could not be used for the moment.
> 
> She shunpoed to Selia while the quincy was sucking the reishi from the kidou into the ginto tube. Within striking distance, this was where Asami wanted to be. Asami swung at Selia, aiming to strike her before she was able to break away from absorbing the reishi of the kidou.



_"Turm."_

Selia had dropped a full Ginto before drawing the empty one, and placed her foot on it. Just as she had against that Hollow dog in the Real world, she used the chantless technique of Tower. With the open end of the tube pointing in the direction of the attack, an explosion ruptured out.

While the smoke was clearing, Selia had managed to finish absorbing the blast, and with the Ginto full of powerful Reishi, ahd quickly used Hirenkyaku to move a few buildings over.



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin was caught off-guard by the laughter. He had not expected Rahs to be the type to laugh. But from what he said, it seemed like Potemkin had been able to witness something very rare, something most hollows were not able to see--or did not survive seeing.
> 
> And now he was being brought into where the head of the hierarchy was. This was undoubtedly an honor. Perhaps he was as Rahs said, lucky.
> 
> Potemkin followed Rahs into the dark field.



"Rahs, what are you doing?"

Rahs walked straight past Nire, beckoning to Potemkin to follow. Nire, although curious, did not want any part of what was obviously going to be a strike at Latas's unstable temperament.

"Latas," Rahs called out to the darkness. After a few moments, a form began to shuffle forth, long cloak dragging behind it, gillian mask held where the face would be, "This one wishes to see you. For a second time."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2009)

"I read stories," Erin stared back at Melisa, "I know the guilt card. Don't play it on me. So let's put some circumstance into this, then. You, are living humans. By some method of your own, you have entered Soul Society, and then Seireitei, seeking a certain book of knowledge. Which means you had prior knowledge to Seireitei enough to find a way in, know of the library and expect to find what you're after. And then you expect me to believe you ignorant?"

The light of Fractal Chaos flowed back into Erin's sword, resealing it. Erin sheathed it. At the same time, her Bakudo broke, freeing the Joutei it caught.

"Oh, and as for the true past? That's a research topic. One I'm following up. Most Shinigami only concern themselves with the present. So let me spin you a tale. Long ago, a person with regret died. Their regret transformed their lingering soul into the first Hollow. Later on, a Hollow faced a soul that willed for strength to fight. That Hollow was the first Shinigami. The awakening of power in living beings was brought by exposure to the power of the dead. That's your history lesson."

Erin noted the Joutei had surrounded her now.

"My final point, aren't you being a little over the top? I have four books in this bag. In the time you've wasted on trying to check the contents of this bag, you could've checked a hundred times that many books on shelves, without using Reiatsu heavy enough to attract attention. If you're not going to do something subtley, do it politely. Wherever you live in teh real world has a local Shinigami representative you know."

Erin was done now. She was expecting trouble to crop up soon.

"You'd best hope you find what you're after before a Captain arrives," she warned, "The fact that I had to defend myself marks that a threat was perceived. You're a woman of logic, aren't you?" Erin smiled at turning the tables, "but you act so wildly while protesting innocence at the same time."

Melisa just grinned. "I like you Shinigami. But you ignore the fact that my men have been searching. "This entire conversation they've been searching. Xan's Soldiers continue to move even if he's bound. Fatty has been moving his ass and mamamo just does what she does." Melisa waved. "About our shinigami representative.... How do you think we got here? Hmm? How do you think we learned about what we did?" Melisa laughed. "Honestly, I like you."

She waves her hand. "I'm not just a women of logic. I'm a women of reason and action. think about it, A shinigami in a library, Some intruders break in. Wouldn't she want to protect the most.. important books?" She grins. "The fact that you wouldn't even bother to open your pouch ment that, either there WERE books that you didn't want to reveal, or perhaps, you just enjoy fighting." Melisa transformed back to normal. "Captains don't bother me. They should be too busy with the arrancars." She laughs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "I read stories," Erin stared back at Melisa, "I know the guilt card. Don't play it on me. So let's put some circumstance into this, then. You, are living humans. By some method of your own, you have entered Soul Society, and then Seireitei, seeking a certain book of knowledge. Which means you had prior knowledge to Seireitei enough to find a way in, know of the library and expect to find what you're after. And then you expect me to believe you ignorant?"
> 
> The light of Fractal Chaos flowed back into Erin's sword, resealing it. Erin sheathed it. At the same time, her Bakudo broke, freeing the Joutei it caught.
> 
> ...



"Arrancar?"

Erin narrowed her eyes. Trouble.

"Let me explain a few things to you," Erin sighed, flipping open her bag, "I'm protecting the books _I'm_ interested in. I'm studying the past, and the relationship between Shinigami and Hollow. I can tell you the name of every book I'm about to pull out."

Erin removed the first book. _"The Great Captains of Shinigami History."_ The second. _"The etiquette on Hollow Disposal with regards to human presence."_ The third. _"Rare Soul Powers in Shinigami History."_ The fourth. _"Swords and Mask. Arrancar and other dangerous hybrids."_ The fifth.

Wait.

Fifth? Erin only noted four books.

She held up the fifth book and read its title aloud. _"Establishment of the Spirit King - The world sealed by a single key."_

"Huh." Erin lowered the book, looking directly into the very wide smile that had broken across Melisa's face. Isis had chosen Erin, and trained her well, seeing that there was a drive for combat similar to her own in the woman. Erin's smile matched Melisa's own. The air crackled.

"Well this is about to get interesting."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 14, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> The next thing he knew, Kana had flipped over his head and was running at him from behind. _Crap, she's faster than she looks. _ Kazuo dived to the side, avoiding her blade and finishing his chant. "strike back with fury! Hadou 10--Queen's seal!"
> "Huh?"
> Threads out reiatsu shot out, wrapping around Kana's limbs and torso, connected to the ground around her as he sword vanished as she fell.
> "OUFF!"
> ...



Kazuo blinked. There was a little too much of what she just said that required thought. Had she just flirted with him? Did she think _he_ had flirted with _her?_ What was that that had broken off all the reiatsu threads? And finally...

"I, uh, already drew my sword." Kazuo waved it in front of him for effect. "I just didn't want to really hurt you, though." He looked down at his blade. If it were talking to him right now, his spirit would probably be screaming at him. "But if you insist, I guess I'll have to oblige."

Kazuo darted forward, bring his sword in an upward slash, aimed to strike Kana at the hip. The strike was admittedly half-hearted, though. Kazuo still did not wish to do real harm.



Taurus Versant said:


> _"Turm."_
> 
> Selia had dropped a full Ginto before drawing the empty one, and placed her foot on it. Just as she had against that Hollow dog in the Real world, she used the chantless technique of Tower. With the open end of the tube pointing in the direction of the attack, an explosion ruptured out.
> 
> While the smoke was clearing, Selia had managed to finish absorbing the blast, and with the Ginto full of powerful Reishi, ahd quickly used Hirenkyaku to move a few buildings over.



Asami brought her arms back to guard herself, raising a quick reiatsu shield to try and add to her defense. The shield was easily shattered by the blast and Asami could feel her arms being scorched by the explosion. _So this one is being serious. I might as well..._

Just after Selia Hirenkyakued away, the smoke was forcefully blown away. A concussive force surged through the air and slammed into the building at Selia's feet, shattering stone. 

The sword in Asami's hand was now shorter and a bronze color, with the guard covering Asami's hand and laced with spikes. "Impact, _Nagareboshi_."



Taurus Versant said:


> "Rahs, what are you doing?"
> 
> Rahs walked straight past Nire, beckoning to Potemkin to follow. Nire, although curious, did not want any part of what was obviously going to be a strike at Latas's unstable temperament.
> 
> "Latas," Rahs called out to the darkness. After a few moments, a form began to shuffle forth, long cloak dragging behind it, gillian mask held where the face would be, "This one wishes to see you. For a second time."



"Second...time?" The words seemed to dull Potemkin's senses. It took him a moment to gather his thoughts and realize what was happening. This was Latas, the leader of the hierarchy he had come to serve. And as he looked upon Latas, he saw a Gillian mask and a long black cloak. Like the small hollow that had destroyed the sandshark. So this...

Somewhat to his surprise, Potemkin smiled upon the realization. "So it was the power of a Vasto Lorde and the glory of our leader I had the honor of witnessing."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami brought her arms back to guard herself, raising a quick reiatsu shield to try and add to her defense. The shield was easily shattered by the blast and Asami could feel her arms being scorched by the explosion. _So this one is being serious. I might as well..._
> 
> Just after Selia Hirenkyakued away, the smoke was forcefully blown away. A concussive force surged through the air and slammed into the building at Selia's feet, shattering stone.
> 
> The sword in Asami's hand was now shorter and a bronze color, with the guard covering Asami's hand and laced with spikes. "Impact, _Nagareboshi_."



"Zanpaktou are the weapons of Shinigami," Selia was holding another of the solid arrows, trying to assuage its wroth. "They can change the form of their sword and increase its power. I guess that means this is about to get even more intense."

Selia was about to fire the arrow, but stopped, looking at it.

A series of holes ran along it, and at the notched end, had a diagonal cut. It almost looked like a ...

Selia raised the arrow to her lips, and blew into it slightly. A noise not unlike a flute, but somehow more otherworldly emerged. What was...?

Asami had crossed the gap, and Selia was forced to take a pause from analysing this strange arrow. Pumping her Reiryoku through it, she raised it to level three: Owl. The high pitched scream it released disrupted Reiryoku control, and threw off depth perception.

She fired it, aiming to shoot it pass Asami and make it look like a miss. The true power of it would hit its target though.



TheOftViewer said:


> "Second...time?" The words seemed to dull Potemkin's senses. It took him a moment to gather his thoughts and realize what was happening. This was Latas, the leader of the hierarchy he had come to serve. And as he looked upon Latas, he saw a Gillian mask and a long black cloak. Like the small hollow that had destroyed the sandshark. So this...
> 
> Somewhat to his surprise, Potemkin smiled upon the realization. "So it was the power of a Vasto Lorde and the glory of our leader I had the honor of witnessing."



"Witnessed?"

Latas paused, looking directly at the Hollow.

"You fought the Sandshark without wearing your cloak?" Rahs asked, "You didn't even give that privilege to Terratail when he fought you."

"There were too many eyes," Latas replied, though he seemed withdrawn, "It's not something I like."

"Your own body?" Rahs was curious. He felt, somehow less fearful of Latas. Times were changing.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2009)

"Anyways, how are we going to this kids?"She asked the two humans."I don't want to sound clich? but obviously this interrogation can go easily or.....Not that easily, I honestly don't feel like having to do much effort so I was hoping we could do it the easy way and you tell us as everything you know about your group, I especially want to know about your leader."

Isac and Josef blink. "HerWellNameI'mIsNotMelisaSureSheWhatToldToUsTellToYouInvade." They speak at the same time. "Hey! Don't speak when i'm speaking!"Isac just slapped his forehead. "If we just tell them everything they will either toss us in prison or kill us!" Isac shouts. "I doubt that." Josef blinks. "You're a quincy right!? shouldn't you know these things!?" Isac shouts. "Honestly... I don't actually know that much about quincy. " Josef comments. ".... W...WHAT THE HELL!?" Isac slaps himself again. 

"Fine, I give up. Toss me in a cell, Just get me away from him." Isac walks off into a corner and sits down. "I'll spill my guts about the group. But you have to promise me you'll take me to someone who knows about the quincy."

With Melisa-


She held up the fifth book and read its title aloud. _"Establishment of the Spirit King - The world sealed by a single key."_"Huh." Erin lowered the book, looking directly into the very wide smile that had broken across Melisa's face. Isis had chosen Erin, and trained her well, seeing that there was a drive for combat similar to her own in the woman. Erin's smile matched Melisa's own. The air crackled."Well this is about to get interesting." 	

"I'm sure it-" BOOM!!!!!!! "Ah...?" Kou and Ereki peak in. "Ssob's not here." they comment. "I thought you said you were good at tracking!" WHACK! Ereki hits kou. "Y..y..y..." Tears welled up in her eyes. "YOU HIT ME~~~" Kou drops to her knees and unleashes a flood of tears. "YOU'RE RUINING THE MOOD!!!!" Melisa and Erin growl. 

With Neku-

"If possible, stick to the sewers. There is mostly only fourth division down there." Neku shook his head. "No. I'm not leaving till i get Ssob back." he stomps his foot. "Sigh... If you allow me time.. I'll see what i can do. But only with time can i do it." Neku blinks. "Do what now." "If you allow me the time to do what i need to do. I will see if i can make your request happen." Kama held up a diagram. "I'm not an idiot you just worded it really... weird." 

Kama was lying, ofcourse he was. He just needed to have Neku by time till he could get their invasion down to just a minor annoyance. It would ruin his research if they got caught and killed.. obviously... But first, Kama needed a means of getting the two boys with Neku... "Sagi, Locate Isis and inform her i need to speak with Isac and Josef would you?" Sagi nodded. "OI!!! WHAT ABOUT ME!?" Isake punches a wall. "watch the arrancar." Kama blinks. "eh? really?" De blinks back. "Yes."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 14, 2009)

"Leslie.....Im so sorry." Simon said sympathetically, leslie still stood in shock with tears rolling down his face, "This cant be real, it cant be, how the hell did this happen?", he put his face in his hands and begin to cry, "Leslie we have to go, there nothing we can do for him." "IM NOT LEAVING HIM!!!!", he smacked Simon hand away from him, "LESLIE WE CAN"T STAY HERE OK!! IM SORRY ABOUT YOUR BUT IF WE DON"T GO THEY WILL FIND US AND KILL US!!", his words sis not mean a thing, Leslie was not leaving his dad here, and that was final.

"Hey, you there, what are you doing here." a Shinigami said, "Um nothing we were just leaving, right Leslie." "Who did this to him?" Leslie asked, "What?" the Shinigami replied, "This man, who did this to him?, "Well Captain Mayuri Kurotsuchi did, and some of the sqaud members, actually I helped myself.", the Shinigami started to laugh, "Leslie we have to.." before Simon could finish, Leslie reiryoku started to grow and grow, to a point where the Shinigami and Simon felt a chill down there spine's.


A red aura being to come from his body and his gauntlets appeared on his arms, "What the hell is that?" the Shinigami asked, "Leslie don't.." Leslie turned to face the Shinigami, leslie eyes turned red and his noise and the lower part of his face was covered by a mask. Before the Shinigami could react Leslie killed him by cutting his head off with his steel claws, "LESLIE NO!!!" but it was to late, leslie blasted out a wall and made his way outside looking to kill.

It took a couple of seconds to just realize what had just happends, Leslie ha dgone insane and needed some to stp him. As a another Shinigami comes in Simon quickly grabs him by the neck and orders him to use Tenteikūra. The Shinigami quickly got ready on the spell, "Black and white net. Twenty-two bridges, sixty-six crowns and belts. Footprints, distant thunder, sharp peak, engulfing land, hidden in the night, sea of clouds, blue line. Form a circle and fly though the heavens.", a white cirle appeared on the ground and Simon knocked out the Shinigami and began to speak in the circle, "HELLO!!! MELISA!!! ANYONE!!!, PLEASE IF ANYONE IS LISTENING I NEED HELP, LESLIE HAS GONE OFF TO KILL THE CAPTAIN MAYURI KUROTSUCHI, PLEASE HE'S KILLING PEOPLE AND HE WONT STOP, PLEASE SAVE HIM!!!" and that was the end of the message, Simon quickly went after Leslue.

_*somewhere else*_
The message had been heard all over the Soul Society, Mayuri grabs his gear and begins to look for Leslie, "This should fun." Mayuri said laughing.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 14, 2009)

With Maxi

The battle was still raging on, Charizard himself proved to much more difficult then those other two but something had been odd. He was brimming with power ever since devouring Blastoise but couldn't quite understand what was going on.Though he had no time to question it as Charizard grabbed on to him and rose up in the air before crashing down with Maxi headfirst.

As Charizard leaped out of the sandy crater he fired another fire blast at Maxi in the center of the crater.Though when the dust settled he could see Maxi already regenerating but something else was going on, the now glowing Maxi broke done in spirit particles and as the great amount of power spirit particles condensed into a much more concentrated and smaller form a new Maxi was born.

The Vastelorde Maxi eventually formed, he was much smaller now. Resembling a human teenager in size, he couldn't be much over 1.70m.Though beyond that he just seemed like a smaller version of his old self, the white cloak was as raggedy as it was before, his black body remained but had much more details on it then before, to the point it resembled a uniform somewhat, even non functioning zippers were present.

The Clown Hollow was laughing madly, after all he had finally became what he had become an Vastelorde and Arrancar was just a step away from now.The Dragon Hollow was struggling with the decision to run away or attack, it eventually decided on the latter and fired a Cero at Maxi, thinking it could catch him off guard.

As Charizard charged the Cero, Maxi grabbed his right wrist and stretched out his right hand.A great amount of power was focused  in that palm and released itself in giant black energy sphere which rivalled Maxi's height.The Cero charged straight into it but was swallowed up by the sphere.The attack seemed to awaken it as a black Crystal spike shot towards Charizard as the Cero was encreasing the size and power of the black sphere. The Black spike swallowed started to break down Charizard upon contact, the Spirit particles being broken down and further increasing the size and power of the sphere.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

"Heh," Erin laughs at the outburst. 13th had similarities with 11th in that Isis raised competitive warriors. That was how it is. But she made a difference. 13th Division Shinigami knew when to call it quits.

_"QUAKE STRIKE!"_

In the time when Melisa was preparing to berate the Arrancar, Erin slammed both her hands into the ground.

The Great Shinigami Library was vast and deep. Many of its books went centuries at a time without even seeing a Shinigami pass by, let alone read their knowledge. Breaking apart this section of earth, Erin felt it give way, and drop her into the very deep depths. Riding it down, she stared back up at Melisa in defiance. Make her work for it.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo blinked. There was a little too much of what she just said that required thought. Had she just flirted with him? Did she think _he_ had flirted with _her?_ What was that that had broken off all the reiatsu threads? And finally...
> 
> "I, uh, already drew my sword." Kazuo waved it in front of him for effect. "I just didn't want to really hurt you, though." He looked down at his blade. If it were talking to him right now, his spirit would probably be screaming at him. "But if you insist, I guess I'll have to oblige."
> 
> Kazuo darted forward, bring his sword in an upward slash, aimed to strike Kana at the hip. The strike was admittedly half-hearted, though. Kazuo still did not wish to do real harm.



Kana saw the attack coming and was able to defend herself with her lightsaber.
_"Whoa.  All of a sudden, its as if my senses have been heightened.  COOL~~~"_
The two stared down at each other, pushing their weapons towards one another.  She seemed to be overpowering him.
"Awwww, how cute~"

She then stops pushing and flips back to create a distance between the two of them.
"But seriously, don't hold back.  Its no fun if you aren't trying~  I may be a girl, but I'm tougher than I look.  After all, I'm the Captain at my school's Kendo School.  I kicked Dai's ass when it comes to swordplay, right Dai?"
"S-Shut up."  His face turned slightly red.
"See."  She then winks over at Kazuo, encouraging him to fight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 14, 2009)

Marilith and Alan whistled in appreciation, watching the spectacle from the sidelines.

Vale had been planning on approaching the three powerful Adjuchas, knowing they would make a fine addition to the ranks of Arrancar. But alas, the clown Hollow had chosen them first.

Vale stepped forward, clapping loudly.

"Well then," he called out, "Primera-sama, are you ready to take the reins of destiny? To become the leader of your people? Are you ready, to become truly powerful?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 15, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Kana saw the attack coming and was able to defend herself with her lightsaber.
> _"Whoa.  All of a sudden, its as if my senses have been heightened.  COOL~~~"_
> The two stared down at each other, pushing their weapons towards one another.  She seemed to be overpowering him.
> "Awwww, how cute~"
> ...



Kazuo blushed, feeling somewhat embarrassed. This constant friendly talk from her was _not_ helping him want to make a serious attack. He was in no danger and she'd really done nothing wrong; he felt no reason to try and hurt her. 

"Ah, yeah...just gimme a second." _Ok think. What's a good way to try and establish myself as a winner without hurting her? I still gotta hit her but--hmm..._ Kazuo finally let himself smile. "Disintegrate, black dog of Rondaniini." He charged after Kana again, this time with a more distinct plan.

"Look upon your burning soul and sever your throat!" Kazuo planted his foot on the ground, just out of sword range from Kana, pivoting and pushing himself to the right. "Bakudou nine--Geki!" 

A red light shone around Kana, slowing down her movements. Kazuo pushed forward again, moving past Kana and behind Kana, before turning back and aiming a blow to her head as the light faded. This blow was different from the other one, made at Kazuo's full strength.

However, he would strike with the flat of his sword, not the blade.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Zanpaktou are the weapons of Shinigami," Selia was holding another of the solid arrows, trying to assuage its wroth. "They can change the form of their sword and increase its power. I guess that means this is about to get even more intense."
> 
> Selia was about to fire the arrow, but stopped, looking at it.
> 
> ...



Asami grinned wildly in her advance, immersing herself in the enjoyment of the fight. The quincy had ignored the warning shot. It was time to give her a more direct taste of the impact. 

As she swung her blade upward--still well away from sword distance--the air around Asami's zanpakuto warped. She stopped the blade and brought it quickly down, forming another concussive force and launching it forward, directly at Selia. 

The backforce of the ability stopped Asami's advance and brought her to a standstill. The arrow Selia fired was buffeted by the edge of the concussive wave, decreasing its speed and pushing it further away from Asami. 

However, when the arrow passed by Asami, she still felt the effects. She clutched her ear in pain, and almost dropped to one knee. The debilitating affect became apparent to the shinigami, and she shook her head, trying to regain her composure. _Sneaky sneaky..._



Taurus Versant said:


> "Witnessed?"
> 
> Latas paused, looking directly at the Hollow.
> 
> ...



The childlike voice of Latas was something Potemkin had not been expecting. Even with his small stature, Latas had seemed rather imposing with his cape when he had destroyed the sandshark. But not so much anymore.

But Potemkin decided to avoid that line of thought. This was still an extremely powerful hollow, more than able to easily destroy him, and leader of the hierarchy. He must show due respect. And part of that respect was not to interfere in what seemed to be a private matter, so Potemkin kept his silence.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 15, 2009)

With Maxi

The Sphere had grown twice it's starting size by now, though as Maxi released his grip on the sphere and his wrist, losing concentration, the sphere changed.Glowing with bright white energy and it immediately started to compress itself to a much smaller and bite size version.It floated straight into Maxi's mouth who swallowed it whole, his blue eyes momentarily glowing bright as the energy surged trough his body.

"Ah that was delicious."The freshly made Vastelorde was about to call Luciela over but his attention was grabbed by Vale.That Arrancar he met not long ago.
The Arrancar asked him if he was ready, and adressed him as Primera.Boy did that sound good, it seemed that this was Maxi's day. Today he would become god of Hueco Mundo.

"I certainly am."He snapped his fingers and the Liger Hollow that was Luciela leaped towards her master.Now more accustomed to her role as means of transportation.Maxi climbed on her back once more, surprisingly enough Luciela found that Maxi was much heavier then before even though he had gotten smaller.

She assumed it had been the compression, even more impressed and amazed by Maxi's strength now.For this much weight difference the strength difference had to be enormous, but she couldn't even make it out now.Maxi's skill in hiding his Reiatsu had gotten so great that even her fine tracking sense could only smell he had power and was an Vastelord but no more then that.

"Take me to the camp, after we pick up the rest we will head to Las Noches."He later corrected himself."My palace."That sounded better, he thought."You can change me when we get there, from what I've heard Arrancar are born naked and I do not intend to ride Luciela butt naked.....It wouldn't make for a pleasant ride."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 15, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami grinned wildly in her advance, immersing herself in the enjoyment of the fight. The quincy had ignored the warning shot. It was time to give her a more direct taste of the impact.
> 
> As she swung her blade upward--still well away from sword distance--the air around Asami's zanpakuto warped. She stopped the blade and brought it quickly down, forming another concussive force and launching it forward, directly at Selia.
> 
> ...



Selia had been hoping for a short reprieve as Asami recovered from the effects of her arrow, however the concussive blast unleashed by the Shinigami went unfelt by Selia until the last moment. She overcharged her bow, causing it to temporarily explode outwards, countering the shockwave.

It would take a few moments for her to be able to regain control over the Reishi necessary to form it however. Moments that she did not have. She was still clutching a solid arrow in her other hand, luckily. Somehow she'd have to make do with that, if only for a little while.

Selia clicked the lid off a few Ginto tubes on the sash she wore.



TheOftViewer said:


> The childlike voice of Latas was something Potemkin had not been expecting. Even with his small stature, Latas had seemed rather imposing with his cape when he had destroyed the sandshark. But not so much anymore.
> 
> But Potemkin decided to avoid that line of thought. This was still an extremely powerful hollow, more than able to easily destroy him, and leader of the hierarchy. He must show due respect. And part of that respect was not to interfere in what seemed to be a private matter, so Potemkin kept his silence.



"I would ask you," Latas's eyes, seen only through the Gillian mask, turned directly on Potemkin, "To keep this secret. The mystery of my true form is more powerful than my true form."

Rahs nodded, placing an arm on Potemkin's shoulders.

"It's definitely lucky for you," he commented, "that the scent of power is hidden by your own nature. But under Latas's presence, it's been exposed. You're stronger than you give reason to believe."

Rahs's one eye locked on Potemkin, "I wonder whether you can make it to the end of the path."



Shin_Yagami said:


> With Maxi
> 
> The Sphere had grown twice it's starting size by now, though as Maxi released his grip on the sphere and his wrist, losing concentration, the sphere changed.Glowing with bright white energy and it immediately started to compress itself to a much smaller and bite size version.It floated straight into Maxi's mouth who swallowed it whole, his blue eyes momentarily glowing bright as the energy surged trough his body.
> 
> ...



"Of course," Vale bowed, "We will follow along behind you to collect your fellows, Primera-sama. As the first Vasto Lorde I have found who has been willing to take on this position, I will gladly follow your orders to bring you to your new home."

Vale had been planning this moment since he first laid eyes on Maxi's will to evolve. He would bring this great Hollow before the masses gathered in Las Noches, Arrancar and Hollow alike. Holding the Orb of Freedom on high, he would cast a glow over the field, bringing all to the form they deserved. He would find and bring all his fellows together, to unite under their leader. That was his mission.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 15, 2009)

"Ah, yeah...just gimme a second." _Ok think. What's a good way to try and establish myself as a winner without hurting her? I still gotta hit her but--hmm..._ Kazuo finally let himself smile. "Disintegrate, black dog of Rondaniini." He charged after Kana again, this time with a more distinct plan.

"Look upon your burning soul and sever your throat!" Kazuo planted his foot on the ground, just out of sword range from Kana, pivoting and pushing himself to the right. "Bakudou nine--Geki!" 

A red light shone around Kana, slowing down her movements. She is confused as she looks around.
_"What the hell is going on!?"_
_"This isn't good."_

Kazuo pushed forward again, moving past Kana and behind Kana, before turning back and aiming a blow to her head as the light faded. This blow was different from the other one, made at Kazuo's full strength.

However, he would strike with the flat of his sword, not the blade.  Kana's eyes widen as she sees the blade coming at her at full speed.  Her eyes could follow it, but her body wouldn't be able to keep up with the strength.  It was at that moment that a dark robe appeared from above her.  Kazuo feels a pressure on his shoulders and looks up to find Dai in mid air.  Dai then grabs onto his shoulders and finishes a flip, tossing Kazuo back upside down. 
"Using kidou against a person of Kana abilities?  A little unfair dontcha think?"  He turns back towards Kana.  "Are you alri-"
WHAM
A palm straight into his face sending him straight into a wall.  He falls on his ass and rubs his nose painfully.  "OW!  WHAT THE HELL!?"
She turns to him, and even though she had a smile on her face, her eyes were dead serious.  "I said I didn't want you to ruin my fun~  How else am I supposed to grow if you're going to hold my hand the entire way."  You probably couldn't tell by her tone of voice, but she upset at him.
"I-I'm sorry..."
"I forgive you."  She looks at him with a sparkle in her eyes and a big smile.  "You were just looking out for me like a friend should do."

She then turns towards the direction where Kazuo was thrown.  
"I happy to see that you weren't holding back this time.  But enough with your fancy lights and magic, lets fight like true warriors.  With our blades."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 15, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Kana's eyes widen as she sees the blade coming at her at full speed.  Her eyes could follow it, but her body wouldn't be able to keep up with the strength.  It was at that moment that a dark robe appeared from above her.  Kazuo feels a pressure on his shoulders and looks up to find Dai in mid air.  Dai then grabs onto his shoulders and finishes a flip, tossing Kazuo back upside down.
> "Using kidou against a person of Kana abilities?  A little unfair dontcha think?"  He turns back towards Kana.  "Are you alri-"
> WHAM
> A palm straight into his face sending him straight into a wall.  He falls on his ass and rubs his nose painfully.  "OW!  WHAT THE HELL!?"
> ...




Kazuo pulled himself back up. Hadn't expected the guy to cut in like that. In retrospect, probably something he shouldn't have discounted. And now Kana was chastising him for using Kidou. "I'm in sixth division, we spealize in balanced combat. That includes using Kidou. Besides, Bakudou are a lot less deadly than the sharp end of a blade." Kazuo was beginning to wonder how serious this girl expected the battle to get.

_Well, I suppose it's all you then._ Kazuo knew his spirit wouldn't respond, but talking to it was a habit anyways. _Strike with the flat of the blade. Aim to take her down, not deal her any permanent harm._

With no plan to use Kidou, Kazuo moved in towards Kana more slowly, circling her as he moved in. _Look for an opening. Be patient. This one doesn't seem strategic._ When Kazuo got close enough, he brought his sword in a horizontal swing towards Kana's arm. But before the blade reached, he ducked down and brought the blade with him, rotating it in his hand and aiming to hit Kana's thigh with the flat back of the sword.



Taurus Versant said:


> Selia had been hoping for a short reprieve as Asami recovered from the effects of her arrow, however the concussive blast unleashed by the Shinigami went unfelt by Selia until the last moment. She overcharged her bow, causing it to temporarily explode outwards, countering the shockwave.
> 
> It would take a few moments for her to be able to regain control over the Reishi necessary to form it however. Moments that she did not have. She was still clutching a solid arrow in her other hand, luckily. Somehow she'd have to make do with that, if only for a little while.
> 
> Selia clicked the lid off a few Ginto tubes on the sash she wore.



Asami shook off the confusion from the arrows, making a mental note to stay as far away from those things as possible. Or shoot them down. A look up at Selia revealed that the quincy was currently without her bow out. A trick, or was it taken out by Asami's attack?

Well, there was one good way to find out. And the results would be interesting either way. She ran full speed at Selia again, ready to perform what may be her favorite move. It was dangerous as hell, but even more fun. 

Getting within 10 feet of Selia, Asami made a small jump and planted both her feet firmly in the ground, kneeling. "Hadou eight, Blast spheres!" The orbs of reiatsu form out and around Asami and Selia. Alone they would wait to detonate as proximity mines. But Asami had no intention of allowing them to wait. As she cast the hadou, she also brought her blade down to the ground and, in one motion, jumped backwards and fired an impact. In a split second of calm, Asami whispered, "Run."

The result hurtled Asami backwards, and caused a shower of debris to fly outward. Which struck the orbs. Which detonated. 

The dangerous part of this maneuver was that Asami was rarely out of blast radius when the chain reaction of explosions went off. This time was no different. She was struck by the explosion and hurtled backwards, hitting the ground and rolling, laughing all the way. Something about that technique always cracked her up. Perhaps the immense stupidity of it.

As she got back to her feet, much more scorched and sore, Asami took a second to think back on the situation. "Ooh, I sure hope that quincy was fast enough to get out of the worst of that when I said 'run.' I did say to avoid fatalities. Ah heck, she seemed strong enough, I'm sure she'll be ok."



Taurus Versant said:


> "I would ask you," Latas's eyes, seen only through the Gillian mask, turned directly on Potemkin, "To keep this secret. The mystery of my true form is more powerful than my true form."
> 
> Rahs nodded, placing an arm on Potemkin's shoulders.
> 
> ...



Ah, of course. A leader or enemy of vague and unknown form leads to worry and fantastic wonderment, while the true knowledge of a small form may just bring derision. Potemkin knelt before his commander. "Of course, I shall tell no one about this."

He rose again, and looked to Rahs. "The end of the path? Fate did see fit to give me the power to survive. We will have to see whether I can use it correctly to reach the end of this path." He extended the spines around his right hand, warping the space in between them in a demonstrative fashion. This was partially to show the power of which she spoke, but partially in hope that it could be properly explained to him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 15, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami shook off the confusion from the arrows, making a mental note to stay as far away from those things as possible. Or shoot them down. A look up at Selia revealed that the quincy was currently without her bow out. A trick, or was it taken out by Asami's attack?
> 
> Well, there was one good way to find out. And the results would be interesting either way. She ran full speed at Selia again, ready to perform what may be her favorite move. It was dangerous as hell, but even more fun.
> 
> ...



Selia coughed, waving at the dust getting in her face. The condensed packets of Reishi released by Asami's kidou, as well as the word 'run', immediately set off alarm bells of explosions.

However, Selia needed a moment where she wasn't being hounded in battle. So her trick, just before the explosion went off, was shooting out a hole in the roof of the building. The force of the explosion shook her up, and filled the area with dust, but that would just make the hole even more difficult to find until the dust cleared.

Selia began to test her solidified arrow. Reishi and actual sound produced similar results, creating quiet whistle noises. There had to be some purpose to it.

Noting that Reishi was gathering around her left hand, Selia reformed her bow. Attaching her arrow to it, she put her mouth against the cut and blew, wondering what a whistle from the notched arrow would do.

To her surprise, a long and extremely condensed ray of Reishi was fired from the arrow's tip, puncturing through the building, the force of it so much that Selia fell back, the ray rising up from a horizontal to a vertical plain.

That...was unexpected.



TheOftViewer said:


> Ah, of course. A leader or enemy of vague and unknown form leads to worry and fantastic wonderment, while the true knowledge of a small form may just bring derision. Potemkin knelt before his commander. "Of course, I shall tell no one about this."
> 
> He rose again, and looked to Rahs. "The end of the path? Fate did see fit to give me the power to survive. We will have to see whether I can use it correctly to reach the end of this path." He extended the spines around his right hand, warping the space in between them in a demonstrative fashion. This was partially to show the power of which she spoke, but partially in hope that it could be properly explained to him.



Latas looked closely at the distortion, reading its Reiatsu pulses. "A form of Negacion," he commented, "But full uses unknown. Test it on Rahs."

Rahs snapped to attention here. Latas had specifically told the other Hollow, Potemkin, to face him. Sparks began to crackle between Rahs's spikes, to match the Negacion around Potemkin's.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

Broia could feel the new strength radiating inside him after devouring a fresh batch of souls.

*"So, that makes number 28 for tonight. The sun is rising, It's a shame that quincy whelp escaped me. But no matter, I will become a Vasto Lorde and no-one shall get in my way!"*

Broia returned to the darkness and began to formulate his revenge.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 15, 2009)

The Great Shinigami Library was vast and deep. Many of its books went centuries at a time without even seeing a Shinigami pass by, let alone read their knowledge. Breaking apart this section of earth, Erin felt it give way, and drop her into the very deep depths. Riding it down, she stared back up at Melisa in defiance. Make her work for it.

"It's like we're sisters." Melisa turned back and smirked down at Erin. "Let's go!" she jumped down the hole with no fear. "An aerial battle does sound fun doesn't it!" Melisa grins at Erin.

With Max-

After he school, he decided to go to an old warehouse. no one's used in in twenty years, he doubts they'd mind if he borrowed it for a little while. After hours of working at it, Max found what he could do. Shields, Swords and Armor. It's not a long list of things. But it's a list. He can manipulate three types of material, Earth, Wind and water.

He kind of wanted to make it fire, to be like that really old band. But he got over it. "All right. So, I've got... Earth Armor... Earth shield... Earth sword..." Max wrote it down. "Wind, Armor, Shield Sword and Water Armor, Shield. Sword." Max nodded. "I'm like a guy from Yu Yu hakusho!" He laughed. "KUWABARA!!!" Max shouted angrily for no reason then laughed at himself once again.

"Ah... it.. was more fun with Neku here." He sighed and let the warehouse. "I just wish i had something to do... Liz is busy with school now... And she's got that vacation coming up... I hate Haruko.... And... that's it...." He blinked. He then found himself courled up in the detal possition. "I....I have no friends......"


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 15, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Kazuo pulled himself back up. Hadn't expected the guy to cut in like that. In retrospect, probably something he shouldn't have discounted. And now Kana was chastising him for using Kidou. "I'm in sixth division, we spealize in balanced combat. That includes using Kidou. Besides, Bakudou are a lot less deadly than the sharp end of a blade." Kazuo was beginning to wonder how serious this girl expected the battle to get.
> 
> _Well, I suppose it's all you then._ Kazuo knew his spirit wouldn't respond, but talking to it was a habit anyways. _Strike with the flat of the blade. Aim to take her down, not deal her any permanent harm._
> 
> With no plan to use Kidou, Kazuo moved in towards Kana more slowly, circling her as he moved in. _Look for an opening. Be patient. This one doesn't seem strategic._ When Kazuo got close enough, he brought his sword in a horizontal swing towards Kana's arm. But before the blade reached, he ducked down and brought the blade with him, rotating it in his hand and aiming to hit Kana's thigh with the flat back of the sword.



Again, Kana was able to clearly follow Kazuo's movements with her eyes, but her body wasn't able to respond quick enough to defend herself from the blow.  It makes contact.
CRACK
With Kazuo's powerful blow, Kana's left knee buckles and she takes a knee.  However, it was slightly different to what she had expected.  Normally, a blow like this may have even cracked her bone, however, this felt more like it would only leave a massive bruise. 
_"My durability seems to have increased ever since I began training with Dai and the other Joutei members."_ she thought to herself.  But this was no time to take a moment to herself.  Kazuo was in close proximity, and this was the best chance she had the entire fight.  She grips her lightsaber tighter and it glows even brighter.
She aims for his leg, and thrusts forward.

The lightsaber seemed to have gone through like a knife in butter.  She painfully jumps back and tries to stand upright.  Kana then looks over towards Kazuo and smiles.  
"I know you're tougher than that.  Since you were kind enough to use the blunt side of your blade, I put my lightsaber on 'stun-mode'.  Whilst not nearly as fatal, it should feel a little numb."
She takes a defense pose and gestures Kazuo to come.
"Lets continue."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 15, 2009)

Erin laughed, caught up in the moment. She was a Shinigami. The ability to fight was a part of her soul. A part she would indulge in readily when the time called.

Laughing all the while, laughing in time as Melisa fell down from above, her fist covered in a Hollow design.  Erin swung her sword directly at her, meeting Melisa's fist, the two forces grinding into one another, sparks flying at the strength between them.

Erin stepped back as Melisa landed on the falling block of stone, swinging her sword in an attack pattern. Left, right, stab, twist, slash. Melisa countered with each arm a Hollow form, blocking and pushing the blade back.

Erin moved under a thundering punch, ending up back to back with her opponent. The two women walked a circle, their backs to each other as they tried to face each other. When they broke apart and clashed again, Erin had her left hand's index and middle finger against her blade's side. Electric Reishi ran along it, as the Fourth Hado surged out. Melisa arched back, the piercing bolt scoring only a cut to her chin. Her leg lashed up, hitting Erin's left and knocking her aside. Erin turned back and swung down, her sword being caught in between Melisa's hands.

"_Break, *Fractal Chaos.*_"

The sword turned to a mass of light, which lit up brightly, forcing Erin to close her eyes as she stepped back. She relied on her Zanpaktou to tell her what to do as he turned the area white with blinding light.

_'Strike. NOW.'_

Erin felt Fractal Chaos remanifest in her hand, and stepping forward, eyes tightly shut, she raised the sword, grasped in both hands, and swung it down.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 15, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The five made their way towards the camp used Maxi's pack, when they had finally arrived the Arrancars stood back as usual while the three remaining Hollows in Maxi's pack were shocked to see their leader had finally evolved but were glad for him of course, though most of them had lost the ability to evolve they still thought that Maxi deserved it because of all his hard work and the fact that he was a good leader, for Hollow standards he was quite nice....To them at least.

"Oso, Kuma, Solaeda we're heading to Las Noches."Was all that Maxi said before he ordered Luciela to take off and the rest followed, including Vale.
The journey from that point on was a long one with the occasional opposition blocking their path but with a Vastelorde and three Arrancars present.

Eventually they made it to the ruin of Las Noches, the last war had greatly damaged it, even half of the damn roof was missing  but it would be rebuilt over time after he had formed the Espada.Vale led them to a room in the center of the palace.Apparently this had been used as a meeting room as a total of eleven seats were present in front of a office meeting like table.

"I'm ready."He told Vale, he couldn't help but marvel at this new form of his.Every single muscle felt packed with so much power."So what am I supposed to do now?"He asked, unsure of the procedure."Am I supposed to just touch that sphere of your's?"

Little did Maxi know that his evolution, the first Vastelorde in a while to become an Arrancar, would draw the attention of a great number of powerful Hollows.But for now his position as Primera would be safe, as brief as that would last.But today the Espada would be born and that the repair of the palace would commence.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

stepping through the portal Broia had entered Hueco Mundo for the first time in almost 200 years.

*"The air is cooler here"* rumbled Broia. The sand drifted against the wind and Broia caught the scent of numerous hollow scattered throughout the plain. *"The hunting will be more of a challenge here. I'll evolve and return to take my revenge on that damn quincy brat."*

Far into the distance, maybe a thousand kilometers away he espied the ruins of Las Noches. *"my my, what a mess it has become. That will be my destination soon, but first, I need sustenance." *

Broia has begun the hunt.


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2009)

With Nagi

Nagi awoke inside a vertical tube of water, it had been a while since his fight with Erin and he wasn't so sure how long. He was naked. In the water he could feel his own spiritual power swimming around in it, as well as another's a very strong one, captain level at least. After a few minutes laying under the cover of the water he burst out. 

Nagi looked around and Noone was to be seen, he was in a room he had never been in before. It had plenty of books, and little trinkets even a picture of a former captain, he was blond like Nagi but had an aura of goofiness coupled with extreme power. He walked around it, and on the wall was a new set of robes and his zanpaktou, the gloves and mask was missing, but Nagi didn't care at least he wasn't naked anymore. He walked around some more and saw a hand print on the door, Nagi mirrored it with his hand, and a walkway opened. 

At the other end of the walk way, Nagi emerged in Kurotsuchi taichous office. Nagi thought it was weird and then put the pieces together, how would he explain being submerged in water for an unknown period of time as normal, so he was hidden away.

Ok now that Nagi was out, he decided to visit the library, as it was one of the places he felt most comfortable. Made his way to the library, on his way there he saw a relief squad, armed with a cart, broom and mop. 

"Hey you."

One of the blond boys looked over at Nagi. "Me?"

"Yes you, I am heading over to the library can you bring me some bandages." Nagi pointed towards the library and then he was gone.

When Nagi reached the Library he could sense immense spiritual pressure coming from at least two fighters. He quickly shunpo'd through the library until he reached the source of the disturbance. 

It was Erin and some woman whose reiatsu reminded him of his own. It wasn't hollow but it wasn't all together whole.

"What is going on here?" Nagi asked as the two women fought. 

But he could tell from what Erin was wearing that she hadn't changed their battle had been far closer than he had first thought.

----------

With Kags, Klaud and Dio.

"Yes you, I am heading over to the library can you bring me some bandages."

Kagato nodded and the man left.

"Fuck me that was close. but atleast we know what direction the library is and that is always a good place for information, seeing as our resident psycho bitch didn't really give us instructions."

Kagato ran with his broom in his hand towards the direction the shinigami had went.

When Klaud spoke up. "Kagato do you think we should be running towards that Shinigami, without even getting his bandages, it might blow our cover."

Kagato looked at Dio, and his face basically said the same as Klaud.

"Well, our disguises might be good enough to fool other squads but I doubt we can get into the relief station to get the bandages. Plus he don't look so tough, a couple o' Ginto should maintain him." Kags winked at the guys before running off again.

Where the other 2 gonna call him back or follow him, he would just have to find out.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

Broia smashed the attacker into the ground and immediately moved to counter the second attacker from behind. By using two of his legs he pierced the hollow in the throat and the waist tearing off his head and torso. 

After seeing Broia's capabilities, the remaining two hollow turned to flee. Broia violently jerked 3 of his legs towards them and attached strings of reitsu onto their bodies. He pulled them in and crushed the head of one of them in his palm. The last one he held by the throat.

*"I have some questions for you." *

"Please don't kill me..." whimpered the hollow, "I'll tell you anything you want."
*"Who is the most powerful being in Hueco Mundo, and where can I find him!?"*

"That would be Maxi." said the shaking hollow. "He's the first Vasto Lorde to resurface in Hueco Mundo since Aizen's Espada. I heard he's currently in Las Noches. Now, can you please let me go?"

*"I don't recall saying anything about letting you go"*

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-......................"

After devouring the hollow he had defeated Broia set out once again for Los Noches. *"Maxi eh? What a weak name."*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 15, 2009)

Marilith stood by, an Arrancar's robe draped over her arms, ready for Maxi's wear.

Pointing, Vale directed the Vasto Lorde to look behind him.

Through a massive hole in the wall, a large base of stone was resting. Stepping through that, Maxi would find himself before a truly massive hoard.

Adjuchas, Gillian, Hollow, Arrancar, all gathered by Vale's spirit, yelled out in triumph, looking up at the leader that had finally come for them. Yelled up at Maxi with joy.

Marilith on his left, holding his robe, Vale on his right, Orb of Freedom ready. In the room behind him stood Maxi's followers, Alana waiting behind them.

"It is time."

Raising the Orb of Freedom high above his head, Vale invoked it. His vigor, his drive, infected the Orb, and drew out its power. The air began to warp.

The paradise that Vale could see, a world of Arrancar, ready to throw off the shackles of Shinigami and Hollow alike, to truly live again, was shown to all in this moment. They were a part of it now. A part of this desire. The desire to truly know freedom from fear.

"Become free."

The Orb of Freedom glowed brightly, its Reiatsu twisting the air itself. It was time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 15, 2009)

With Maxi

Vale had instructed him about the process and so Maxi was on his knees with Vale standing in front of him, as if the clown Hollow was about to be knighted.The Hougyoku was in the Arrancar's palm, floating up on it's own as if it reacted with Maxi's Reaitsu and a glass like energy cube formed around Maxi was and white bandage like material started to wrap around him.

In the gap of the crystal cube was the sphere, and Vale stepped forward with his hand stretched out.Upon contact the sphere started to warp and a tremendous amount of power was released as the cube started cracking until it completely shattered revealing an Arrancar version of Maxi.Now almost completely resembling a human teenager, though his hair was a white as snow.

His mask had shattered and the mask remnant was a the part that had been around his eyes and over his nose, it was masquerade style and heavily decorated, a crown was right over the bride of his nose.A pale hand reached for the mask on his face and pulled it down, it could be somewhat moved to a certain degree like Gantenbein's.It could either be worn on the face or placed just below his neck.

A red line tattoo ran across the left side of his face, eventually leading into a pentagram right above his left eyebrow.His Hollow hole was located at the left side of his chest."Primera-Sama, how do you feel?"Maxi laughed loudly, finally he had everything he ever wanted and more power then he had ever dreamed off."Like a god Vale, like a god."The ecstatic Maxi waited for his pack to be Arrancerized as he was offered the Arrancar robes by Marilith.After that she led them to one of the lower levels.

These were isolated like bunkers, completely shut off from the rest of Hueco mundo, not even the smallest fraction of Reiatsu from outside could be sensed in there.These levels were one of the few undamaged parts of the palace and a great number of relics from Aizen's time had been saved here but also here they could find food and such, Maxi's escort had also gathered quite a number of low level Arrancars to manufacture the clothing the group would need..

As the freshly turned Arrancars headed down, the Hogyoku kept pulsating with power.Like a beacon made to draw powerful Hollows to it.At this point a great number of Hollows homed in on this sphere, the surge of power released when Maxi was arrancarized had caught their attention but though Maxi's Reaitsu had dissapeared that beacon still called them out.

Two of these were known as the Toroloco brothers, the two brothers had taken their pack with them and had made their way over to Vale and his sphere."It's calling me, let me have it."The smallest of the brothers asked and Vale smiled as he got ready to start the Arrancarization process once more.
The group waited until the last one had been done and then more arriced.

A smaller pack of Hollows had also arrived.Their leader, an Angel like Hollow too was persuaded into Arrancarization and his fraccion was born seconds later, more and more would come and eventually ten groups would be created each with one leader, unless the leader hadn't been in an pack.Maxi would be in for a rather unpleasant surprise if he would come back from playing around the relics he had discovered.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

Broia saw a bright light in the distance. It illuminated the entire sky of Hueco Mundo.

Repulsed, Broia averted his gaze and slunk into the shadow of a nearby dune.

*"Where is that light coming from? Are there shinigami in Hueco Mundo? How can this Vasto Lorde allow such a thing."* 

Broia sat in the shadows, deep thought troubling his mind.


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2009)

The Arrancarisation process had begun, hollows from all over traveled to this one named Vale to be transformed, to gain power.

Salem had paced Hueco Mundo, with his pack to this place to become Arrancar.

Salem the Andriod like hollow, approached Vale. The process was beautiful, and Salem was now an Arrancar, his could feel his power flowing through his human type body like electricity, his mask fragment but an eye shield. 

In a show of his new power Salem released an Electric Cero into the sky the cracking and image of it, like an inverted lightning bolt. 

Yes finally he was arrancar.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 15, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> Again, Kana was able to clearly follow Kazuo's movements with her eyes, but her body wasn't able to respond quick enough to defend herself from the blow.  It makes contact.
> CRACK
> With Kazuo's powerful blow, Kana's left knee buckles and she takes a knee.  However, it was slightly different to what she had expected.  Normally, a blow like this may have even cracked her bone, however, this felt more like it would only leave a massive bruise.
> _"My durability seems to have increased ever since I began training with Dai and the other Joutei members."_ she thought to herself.  But this was no time to take a moment to herself.  Kazuo was in close proximity, and this was the best chance she had the entire fight.  She grips her lightsaber tighter and it glows even brighter.
> ...



"Stun mode, huh?" Kazuo shook his leg, trying to fully restore feeling in it. "Well, I'm glad to see you're not going for fatal strikes either." He moved back into stance, keeping his sword flipped around so that the flat back would be what strikes Kana.

_Not just one blow this time. Keep attacking._ Kazuo attacked again, feinting and striking, trying to use speed and agility to his advantage.



Taurus Versant said:


> Selia coughed, waving at the dust getting in her face. The condensed packets of Reishi released by Asami's kidou, as well as the word 'run', immediately set off alarm bells of explosions.
> 
> However, Selia needed a moment where she wasn't being hounded in battle. So her trick, just before the explosion went off, was shooting out a hole in the roof of the building. The force of the explosion shook her up, and filled the area with dust, but that would just make the hole even more difficult to find until the dust cleared.
> 
> ...



Asami saw the ray of Reishi shoot out and up into the air. A rather impressive blast, very big, very strong...

Very noticeable. "Oh. Oh crap. I'm in trouble." Asami leapt into action, motivated moreso now than any point in the fight could have made her. She jumped though the hole in the building, ignoring any possibility of Selia attacking.

"Right! Quincy, we uh...we gotta go now. Out of Seireitei, Tenth Division, whatever. Just somewhere that's not here." She was finally looking nervous. "Damnit, my explosion was bad enough, but whatever you just did is gonna bring a whole buncha people right here. I'm gonna be in _so_ much trouble..."



Taurus Versant said:


> Latas looked closely at the distortion, reading its Reiatsu pulses. "A form of Negacion," he commented, "But full uses unknown. Test it on Rahs."
> 
> Rahs snapped to attention here. Latas had specifically told the other Hollow, Potemkin, to face him. Sparks began to crackle between Rahs's spikes, to match the Negacion around Potemkin's.



Test it on Rahs? An odd order. Potemkin didn't especially want to _hurt_ Rahs, but his powers didn't seem inherently damaging, and it _was_ an order.

Focusing the energies, Potemkin condensed the distortion between his spines.  If this was Negacion, it should do no more than force Rahs back, like what had happened to the large caterpillar. Safe enough, then.

Potemkin pushed spines towards Rahs. Just before the spines struck Rahs' chest, Potemkin pulled them back, leaving the distortion where they were. What Potemkin expected was for the distortion to expand into a wall of Negacion and strike Rahs with a concussive force.

This is not what happened. The distortion immediately ceased moving forward as soon as it was not held within the spines. For a second, it seemed to hold itself there, entirely self-contained. Then the distortion collapsed in on itself, violently imploding and sucking in the matter near it.

That was strange.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 15, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami saw the ray of Reishi shoot out and up into the air. A rather impressive blast, very big, very strong...
> 
> Very noticeable. "Oh. Oh crap. I'm in trouble." Asami leapt into action, motivated moreso now than any point in the fight could have made her. She jumped though the hole in the building, ignoring any possibility of Selia attacking.
> 
> "Right! Quincy, we uh...we gotta go now. Out of Seireitei, Tenth Division, whatever. Just somewhere that's not here." She was finally looking nervous. "Damnit, my explosion was bad enough, but whatever you just did is gonna bring a whole buncha people right here. I'm gonna be in _so_ much trouble..."



"So are we gonna head for the library now?" Selia followed after Asami, yelling at Alan to collect Dai and Kana. Kazuo too. It was odd, following enemies, but they weren't really enemies.



TheOftViewer said:


> Test it on Rahs? An odd order. Potemkin didn't especially want to _hurt_ Rahs, but his powers didn't seem inherently damaging, and it _was_ an order.
> 
> Focusing the energies, Potemkin condensed the distortion between his spines.  If this was Negacion, it should do no more than force Rahs back, like what had happened to the large caterpillar. Safe enough, then.
> 
> ...



Rahs stood firm as some of the ambient electricity around him was sucked into the distortion. He studied its power, and concluded that Potemkin could crush Hollow lower than himself with it, but that would mean he could not eat them. So it was not useful in a small situation. So it seemed.

Latas waved Rahs and Potemkin off, losing interest.

"Come on," Rahs remarked to Potemkin, "You can test your powers on me while I counter them, but outside here."


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 15, 2009)

Marco stoud blood running down his face from a cut in his fore-head, "Damn it... I've been fighting non-stop for the past day. Captain said their shouldn't be so meny hollows in this area. I'm so battle worn I cant even control my own..."Marco leaped back and lunged Hikari into the blood-stained mud. One of the runes lights faded as light surrounded his footing.  The hollow rushed towards him before he could finish the attack. Marco got knocked back and skidded along the floor.
He struggled to his feet a ring of light formed around the sword. _Finally, the attack is charged._
He looked at the hollow and stated, "Sorry but i'm sick of taking all the hits."
He used Shunpo to quickly get upto the hollow's chest and lunged, the hollow taking a hit and the ring appeared on it's chest and Marco quickly jumped back before it exploded into a burst of light before imploding in on itself. "My weakest ability I know but useful at palazying."
The hollow seemed unable to move after the light faded and Marco quickly left the battle planning on returning to Soul Society for much needed rest.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

The light had faded. Darkness had returned to Hueco Mundo. Broia was still considering his decision to continue on his path to Las Noches when he sensed movement not far away.

He got up and looked around. There was nothing but desert for as far as the eye could see. 

*"Odd" *he thought. *"I swore I heard something"*

Unnerved, Broia continued walking. Only because he couldn't think of anything else to do.

Suddenly, Broia leaped to a spot in the desert and pummled it with one arm. The resulting mass of sand revealed a hollow concealing himself in the dune.

*"Nahr!"* Broia exclaimed.* "Is that you?"*

Nahr arose and brushed himself off. "What was that for? You've gotten far more aggressive over the past century."

*"Finally, a familar mask. What's going on here Nahr? What was that light a moment ago?"*

"That would have been the announcement of a new Espada." Said Nahr. "Probably the Quatro espada judging by the intensity of the light." 

Broia was astonished. *"An Espada?! How powerful is he?" *

"At least Vasto Lorde" said Nahr. "On top of that, He probably used the hogyukyo to make himself an Arrancar. Be careful of those arrancar. Their power is very similar to a shinigami's. Yet far more powerful"

Broia lapsed into a silence. After awhile he said, *"Look Nahr, I know you're weak, and I don't know enough about Hueco Mundo yet. So tell you what, we'll stick together. I'll protect you and you'll be my guide. Deal?"*

"What makes you think I need protecting? Just because I've never beaten you in a fight doesn't make me weak. Although, I suppose if I left you around by yourself you'd cause trouble that could trace back to me. It'd be better we stayed together."

*"Excellent"* said Broia,* "So, where should we go?"*

"I thought that was obvious. Weren't you listening? The hougyokyo has been awakened. Arrancar have been formed. To become more powerful, we need to go to Las Noches."

*"Then what are we waiting for? Lets go!" *

The newly formed team, Broia and Nahr set out to Las Noches to gain unimaginable power.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 15, 2009)

With Maxi and his fraccion.

Now clad in a hooded version of the Arrancar robes the Clown Hollow was inspecting his Fraccion.Luciela had become an tall woman, now finally bipedal.She had brown hair that covered her mask remnant, the cat ears that were part of her mask now completely covered both ears.She wore a white dress, her zanpakuto wasn't that notable and worn across the back.

Kuma was still the largest, a giant of an Arrancar with an oversized upperbody, paw pattern over his clothes and gloves coverin his hands.Dark curly hair and his mask remnants appeared as a skull cap on top of his head with two round bear ears attached.His zanpakuto had taken the shape of two spiked brass knuckles.

Solaeda had taken on the appearance of a blonde and blue eyed woman, as tall as Luciela was meaning that all three were much taller then Maxi.Her mask remnants were the kangaroo ears that had covered her ears as an Adjuucha.Her Zanpakuto was a plain katana with an orange sheath and a sun pattern guard.

Then finally the smallest of the group, Oso, the former Koala Hollow  had a dark mouth cap, in actuality it had been the nose part of his mask before he evolved.The small tanto that was his zanpakuto was stuffed between his obi.
The small arrancar was about  half of Maxi's height and had probably less then 1% of his power, in all honesty his role was more that of a mascot then a warrior.

With Kags, Dio and Klaud.

Though Klaud didn't like it, it made sense.It would be very risky to march their way into a medical ward and attempt to get their hands on bandages. Any form of identification verification would get them into trouble and besides they had been looking for a library and they couldn't keep taking babysteps like that.

The two followed after Kagato, making sure to be ready for when they would have to take that Shinigami out.

Dio was glad how this was turning out, a little action was more then welcome at this point since this thing was as boring as hell.Though Klaud did manage to scare him, with all the captain stuff and such.But what's the chance of running into one of those when this was so grand.


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2009)

Kagato looked behind him, and Klaud with Dio at his heels were following close by. They turned the corner long just in time to see the Shinigami flicker in front of a building and enter it. The build was a few hundred metres away, how did the shinigami get there so fast, he must of used hirenkyaku or what ever the shinigami call it. It was good because now they knew which was the library. 

They walked though Seireitei towards the library, passing numerous Shinigami who just ignored them. For Kagato it had just sunk in that he was in the world of the dead and these were real shinigami. And he was so surprised how Japanese the afterlife was, everyone spoke japanese but enough of that he thought.

The trio had finally reached the library door, the Shinigami must be deep inside by now.
"Ok guys wanna lurk near the front, or move slowly down to take a look at the good stuff?" 
Kagato waited for their answer, when from deep inside he felt a surge of reiatsu, familiar it was Melisa's. He was sure that Klaud felt it to, not so sure about Dio. But a choice had to be made to gather info at the beginning of the library, or to travel to the dark depths towards Melisa's reiatsu, and that shinigami. 

----------
The Bipedal hollow was carried towards Las Noches, by his horde or hollows. His skin, formed from small reflective polygons, creating a scaled effect as if his body was coated in a shatter mirror. The dim light of Las Noches relfected of his body. 

His hollow minions who swore to follow him until their last breath, in exchange for safety were also to become Arrancar. 

Lunas stepped forward of his palaquin and before the one known as Vale.

"Grant me and my followers your gift so high."

The process began, and his mask had shattered and all that remained was a small crest along the roof of his head. His skin was pale, but human. His voice soft as ever but more gentle. He picked up a piece of his shattered mask, a shiny bit and looked at the man in the mirror, not the hollow. Yes he had become Arrancar. 

And soon so would his horde. Lunas waved his human hand over his people and they roared in delight, soon that roar would be the lovely cooing of human voices.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 15, 2009)

Two hollow made their way towards Las Noches. "Hehe, Wonder how much stronger i'll get." One of them laughs. "Hmph. Such a brute as yourself will gain no intelliegence. What does power matter." the second comments. "Oi. Shut up." the first blinks. Their bodies are strange, the first one has tube like arms, the second has no hands and is covered in bumps. They reach Las noches and soon are arrancarized. 

The Second hollow now wears a nice suit, his zanpakto a cane. His mask now a jeweled necklace. The second hollow has long brown hair, his outfit is a massive white hat and parka. His Zanpakto resemble two rocket launchers. "Hehehe, awesome." the first one grins. "Such a rufian." The second shakes his head.

With Melisa-

Her eye protecters just barely cut out the light. It still resulted in a loss of sight, but it would last for a few seconds less then it would have. The hollow women jumps to the side, she sweeps at Erins leg, or what she thinks is erins leg. There is no way of telling. In fact, if she's blinded any longer she will have to resort to her strongest technique... but that might damage the book.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 16, 2009)

*CLANG*
Kana's and Kazuo's blades clash against each other again.  They are pushing towards each other and are face to face.
"Hmmm, seems we're quite evenly matched."
At that moment, a long and extremely condensed ray of Reishi was fired from Selia's arrow's tip, puncturing through the building, the force of it so much that Selia fell back, the ray rising up from a horizontal to a vertical plain.

"Oh. Oh crap. I'm in trouble." Asami leapt into action, motivated moreso now than any point in the fight could have made her. She jumped though the hole in the building, ignoring any possibility of Selia attacking.

"Right! Quincy, we uh...we gotta go now. Out of Seireitei, Tenth Division, whatever. Just somewhere that's not here." She was finally looking nervous. "Damnit, my explosion was bad enough, but whatever you just did is gonna bring a whole buncha people right here. I'm gonna be in _so_ much trouble..."

"So are we gonna head for the library now?" Selia followed after Asami, yelling at Alan to collect Dai and Kana. Kazuo too. It was odd, following enemies, but they weren't really enemies.

Dai gets up and wipes his hand and takes his lolipop out his mouth.
"Well Kana, you heard the lady.  Time to go."
"But-"
With a jump, he was gone and already following the others.  Kana turns back towards Kazuo with a pout.
"Awwwww, and things were starting to get fun too...."
She also jumps and begins pursuing the others.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 16, 2009)

the_sloth said:


> *CLANG*
> Kana's and Kazuo's blades clash against each other again.  They are pushing towards each other and are face to face.
> "Hmmm, seems we're quite evenly matched."
> At that moment, a long and extremely condensed ray of Reishi was fired from Selia's arrow's tip, puncturing through the building, the force of it so much that Selia fell back, the ray rising up from a horizontal to a vertical plain.
> ...



Kazuo ran up beside Kana as they followed Asami. "Hey, don't worry. If you guys promise not to cause any trouble and just stick to looking things up, I can always find you in the human world and we can have a rematch." The words felt strange coming out of Kazuo's mouth, promising to have a friendly spar with someone who had intruded in on Seireitei. Today was full of surprises. "Who knows, I may even be a seated officer by then."

Asami lead the group away from the site of battle, into an alleyway and out of sight. "Ok, everyone stop for a bit and catch your breath. And put your weapons away." She was sheathing her sealed blade as she spoke. "I'll take you to where you kids want to go. But you have to promise to do what I say, follow my lead, don't look up any dangerous stuff--information on the quincies should be fine, I think, and _most importantly_, if you're gonna blow cover and go after someone you need to tell me exactly what you're gonna do first, and give us time to get away and avoid trouble. You got all that?"

As Asami finished her quick speech, Kazuo considered exactly what they were doing. They could get into really big trouble for helping out these intruders into Seireitei. But it wasn't like they had done anything really damaging yet, and they didn't seem to have very harmful intentions. 

Come to think of it, this had turned what could have been considered an invasion into more of a chaperoned tour of Seireitei. The humans would get what they wanted, the Shinigami made sure nothing too important was leaked, and serious violence was avoided. 

In fact, this whole situation could have been avoided had Soul Society kept closer ties to humans with powers and Quincies, and arranged things like this. Or just worked with them in general, as how the Shinigami dealt with the quincies seemed to be the reason for them coming to Seireitei. Kazuo would have to remember that, and suggest it if he rose high enough up in the ranks.



			
				Taurus Versant said:
			
		

> Rahs stood firm as some of the ambient electricity around him was sucked into the distortion. He studied its power, and concluded that Potemkin could crush Hollow lower than himself with it, but that would mean he could not eat them. So it was not useful in a small situation. So it seemed.
> 
> Latas waved Rahs and Potemkin off, losing interest.
> 
> "Come on," Rahs remarked to Potemkin, "You can test your powers on me while I counter them, but outside here."



Potemkin followed Rahs out of the darkness, considering the ability he had just displayed. "This seemed to have a very different effect from what I had used before. Earlier it was an instinctual defensive reflex, forming a barrier. But when I tried to turn the power to the offensive, it became this odd new form."

Flexing his arms, Potemkin extended a number of spines. "And I seem to control it with these." Two distortions formed between the spines, one for each arm. "So then, shall we see the extend of this ability?"

---

A large insectoid hollow bullied her way through the gathering crowd in Las Noches. Those who were unfortunate enough to be in her path and not quickly get out of the way were hurled aside or trampled. Behind her came a flock of smaller hollows, happily prancing along, one even standing playfully on her back.

Having moved to the front of the crowd, she stood before Vale, her hollows gathered around her. "My children and I would have your power."

A blunt statement, but containing enough concession in it. It was his power to give, and a power she wished for. That spoke enough.

When the arrancarization process was finished, Asesa Madrigua rose from the shards of armor remaining from her old form, one as tall as she was. Her new body was smaller, a shapely and womanly. "Such a delicate form form for a queen and mother. A strange way to come about such power."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 16, 2009)

Erin:

Fractal Chaos's warning had Erin raise her leg, countering Melisa's kick and lashing out, breaking the two apart.

The very depths of the Great Shinigami Library were ones few Shinigami had ventured. The dust itself was ancient, containing traces of ages past. When Fractal Chaos's light faded away, Erin had to move in the darkness. She could sense Melisa, and she assumed the fiery human could sense Erin as well, but she was too distracted.

The air, the Reishi was so thick it was stifling. It was just like the scroll, but so much of it.

This was the depths of their world.

The stone slab hit the floor, being departed a few seconds before by the two women. They stood there, in the absolute darkness, surrounded by the ancient knowledge and power.

"I..." Erin spoke, "May have been a bit hasty in sending us down here."

Her voice echoed here. But something in the air twisted it. Senseless words filled the air, whispering, repeating, creating unimaginable languages.

There was power here.

Power that lived.

~~~

With Selia:

"I'm happy to go with you," Selia nodded. "In all honesty, what our actual purpose was was to meet with the Shinigami in charge of dealings with the Quincy. We had questions. But right now, something in me says the library. I think something is happening."

"You can feel it too?" Alan was by Selia's side, keeping time with the Shunpo of the Shinigami, "It's like nothing I've felt before. Something's been awoken."

~~~

With Rahs:

Rahs nodded, and spread his arms. A wave of sand rose up behind him, towering into the air. Slowly, it began to clump together, condensing, forming dense bullets.

"You will block these," he stated. It was neither order nor fact. It was expectation. Because if Potemkin didn't...

The sand bullets shot towards the spiney Hollow.

~~~

With Gerard:

The owner of Karakura's Quincy Store sat at his table, drinking a nice iced coffee. A spinning top on the table before him wobbled back and forth, between the five tiles he had placed. To anyone but him, there would be no meaning to be found.

"How interesting," he observed, leaning over the table, "What _are_ you about to awaken, Selia-dear? Going the same way as your parents?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 16, 2009)

With Vale:

The day came to an end, and Vale, breathing heavily, sank to his knees, surrounded by the remains of hundreds. The liberated. Alana and Marilith, the tigress and lioness Arrancar, stood on his either side, caring for him. The final Hollow had been freed. The final waiting brethren given form.

Las Noches, even in ruins, was alive again. Vale could not overcome the joy he felt. It was almost complete, his Espada. He had given form to many now, returning them to what they deserved. Now, there was only one left. The final member, Vale had chosen long ago. All the others had come to him, or been waiting in Las Noches after he found them as Hollow. He had already identified enough to deserve the position. If a superior came, they may take what they desired. But Vale believed he had enough. Almost enough.

It was time to wake the child from his nightmare.

Standing and breathing out, trying to restore himself, he had to be supported by Alana and Marilith a little of the way. The Orb of Freedom was clutched tight in his hand. He would never release it. Never release the wonderous images it showed him.

"You will wait here," he ordered the two women. When they began to object, he waved them off. "From now on, you obey Primera-sama. Make of that as you will."

Vale began to trudge off, through the sands, leaving the two behind. He would not drag Alana into this, and to take one of those two was to take them both. They were as sisters.

Under the cold moon, Vale walked, thinking of Las Noches. The sky covered stone, that still lived with moving cloud, even as a mere fragment in the ground. In his hand, he clutched a small cutting from the ruins. It was blue. A clear sky. Good tidings.

He walked on. Far from Las Noches. Following a trail.

Vale was possessed of the Hollow Attribute known as High Speed Movement. He could cover incredible distances. But he had never mastered using it to pass between the above and underworld of Hueco Mundo. He never expected others to have done so.

An Adjuchas appeared before him.

Then a second, then a third.

Three holes of sand where they had come from. Before he could react to them, the main body arrived. Hollow after Hollow appeared from the sands. These were the ones who tunneled upwards, forced their way through with Reishi Manipulation. Behind the Vanguard.

In but a few moments, Vale was surrounded by a countless horde.

The earth rumbled. Vale stared at the spectacle. Sand pouring down from their huge frames, twin serpents, massive heads reaching the heavens, erupted from the sand. Each turned fully, lowering their heads to the sandy floor. Between the two heads, the sand was swept apart. Slowly, a third, even larger head, arose. Atop it, he stood.

"For two millenia," his voice was ancient, but powerful, still full of spirit, "I chose to remain in silence. The changing world interested me not. I brought together my followers, those of warring spirit, and made this army. Even with the interference of the Shinigami, and the great war of 200 years past, I cared not. That was not my time. But now, I can feel it. The destiny of we, the cursed, is here. It is time for me to rise. Arrancar!" the Hollow towered over Vale as he stepped off the giant snake's head, off the throne mounted upon it, "It is time. My army and I stand before you, messenger of fate. We are ready."

Vale moved down to one knee, bowing to him.

"It is an honour, to have you come to us, Chronos Ashrayne."

The truly ancient Hollow was known to Vale. Had he been able to find him, he would have chosen him over Latas in an instant. This was truly fate's blessing.

Standing tall for this moment, Vale raised the Orb of Freedom on high. Before him stood the eldest. Bright light covered the desert.

After the final gift of freedom, Vale collapsed, breathing heavily. The newly born Arrancar, Chronos Ashrayne, wearing an outfit he had prepared from Shinigami, Hollow and Human items collected over the past many years, had one of his followers pick up the Arrancar Liberator.

Chronos's mask had been reduced to two pointed wings, raising directly up above each ear, like the helmet of leader's of armies past. He liked it greatly.

"There is one final thing." He was smaller now, but not by much. At three metres, he still towered over every one of his followers, now Arrancar. The giant snakes that followed him were too beastlike to undergo the process, but their loyalty was unquestioned. They would follow him.

In a single movement from the deep underground to the sands before Chronos, a Hollow knelt in subservience. She was small, only a metre and a half, with scale patterns across her body. Her mask seemed to wrap around her head, with teeth going all the way around.

"You will return to them," Chronos ordered, holding a hand above the female Hollow's head, "And when the time comes, lead him down there. I trust you with this mission."

"I understand and obey." Her voice was sinuous, with a seductive undertone. But her reply was genuine. She would see it happen.

"Now," Chronos spread his arms before his army, as the female Hollow vanished into the distance, "Let us march."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2009)

With Max-

"This is one fine day to be awesome." He comments. Max has gotten a hold of his powers, working and training with them every day Neku is gone. He's been building them up and taking them as far as he can with each training session. As it stands, He can make Swords, shields and Armor. Wind is the toughest to make them out of. It is invisible, so grabbing it even with spirit strings proves a problem. For one, you have to figure out exactly how much you will need.. But Max has yet to realize, even with a small amount of wind, he just needs to pump his spirit into it to give it more mass.

"Water is pretty easy to manipulate, it has the most give... But earth doesn't really like to be manipulated." Yes, earth doesn't enjoy being manipulated. It is a strong element. It is a stubbern element. Moving the earth requires more force then the wind or the water. While the wind is difficult to obtain, it is easy going when used. It can be a great asset to you in battle. Water will flow with you as you move. It cares not if it's bound or free. But earth, earth is stubbern. It's hard, rugged. It's old and durable. 

Earth has the right to be stubbern, Earth has earned the right to be stubbern. But it will bend given enough pressure. It will become your weapon if you give it the right amount of force. It's just not as easy to bend as wind and Water. Due to this, Max wonders just how hard it will be to manipulate an element like fire or lightning. These are two powerful elements. Elements that cause destruction daily. Fire is fierce and wild. It destroys anything in it's path.

But lightning is angry and percise. It strikes with great power and destroys with the utmost accuracy. The two would prove difficult... but he's never tried to manipulate them. It could get out of hand, so it would be best not to do that in town. "the question is where would i find a place to manipulate the fire." Max let out a sigh. He had just gotten these powers, but he's planned ahead. He's not as much of an idiot as people believe. He has already thought up thirty moves. That's thirty moves he can use in battle...

Thirty moves he can use to defend himself, thirty moves he can use to defend others. But, He has to figure out how the hell to use them or those thirty moves are as good as a canadian penny in the antarctic.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 16, 2009)

Marco sat in some fields crossed legs on a tree stump, meditating. He was concerned about Hikari's words eariler. Eventully he reached the place he was trying to gain access to in his mind, the first planar sphere.
He stoud in the same green fields once more and Hikari yet again lay coiled around the single tree. He began to walk over, oddly the air felt heavy around him as if something was pushing down on him, it was worrying but he came to the conclusion that it may have something to do with all the battle damage he took.

Hikari said as he was a few meters away, maybe 10 or 12 meters he couldn't tell. "Your worried about are first encounter. You're worried that your not strong enough to use my full protential. You lack resolve again..."
Marco stoud still and rested his hand aginste the hilt of his Zankaputo. "Sorry but..."
Hikari interupted in mid-sentance with, "No buts, you can do anything remember so long as you put everything into that goal. You lose your resolve to easily..."
Marco nodded and asked, "While i'm here... what is the last rune's attack? I barely managed to keep coniousness with the 3rd."
Hikari looked at him and yawned before saying, "The 5th rune... It's Solar Flare."
"Solar flare? Sounds pritty weak to me."
Hikari slashed his claw sending a intense beam of light in his direction, Marco quickly drew his Zankaputo and attempted to block but it just passed right through it and hit him. He fell to his knee's once it passed having heavy damage to his entire body. It slowly regenerated and the pain faded. "That was half of it's true stranght if I used it's full stranght on someone as weak as you are right now it likly cause fetal damage."

Marco looked up to Hikari and said, "I'm sure I..."
"Dont get it? Let me explain why you couldn't defend from it. Light has no substance therefore, it's unblockable by a stranght that is weaker or lower than it's own. The only way to block it is by using another attack that has the equall ammount of attack stranght or by using a kiduo, cero or simply douging it."
"So... it could cause alot of damage to a captain or strong hollow?"
"Not excatly, Solar Flare uses all your remaining stranght and since yours does not surpasses a Captains or the higher ranking hollows it would be usless and countered with little problem. Additionally, after using it you will be completely worn out and unable to fight. Their is two attacks for the 5th rune and Solar Flare is probly the one I wouldn't recommend using... ever."
"What is the other?"
"Heavenly barrage but in your current state, you wouldn't survive. I'm not going to teach you to use ethire if thats why your here."


----------



## Serp (Mar 16, 2009)

Kagato had decided to follow the source of the disturbance.
"Klaud, Dio hurry the fuck up." He shouted back as he ran through the dark rows of the library. And eventually he got to the inner depths of the library, the air was thick with spiritual power. Somehow Kagato following his spiritual awareness found a hole in the ground, Melisa's energy as well as two others he could only recognise as Shinigami was faint in the air around the hole.

"I hole in the ground, hmm, well  come on guys every hole is a goal!" :ho
He thought he could hear the disapproval radiating from Klaud and Dio.

Kagato jumped down the hole in the ground, to where he guessed would be the deeper levels of the Library.

"HIRENKYAKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!" Shouted Kagato as he fell down the hole.
--------

Nagi had been falling with the two girls while they fought but they didn't quite seem to notice him. This began to piss him off, he would be damned before he let anyone ignore him. It was dark down there, but his eyes managed a low red glow enough to allow him to make outlines of the people.

"Ok fuck this, Erin enough of this shit, I know you can't see me, but who is this and what are you doing in the lower levels of the library. Only seated members are allowed this deep. You might have been seated in 13th, but in 12th your a fish unlike me. You see what I did thar!"

---------

Kagato was falling down the hole his adrenaline was pumping and he landed, but not on anything hard but rather a soft body. 

_"ARG! What the fuck was that, Erin is that you?"

_"Woah dude, sorry about that." Kagato patted the guy he was on top of, before he rose up off him. 
"Melisa you down here? And maybe we could do with some light."

Kagato rose his bow and sucked in reishi to his bow, but instead of the normal blue reishi that normally formed his bow, this time a dark, thick looking reishi dark brown with a glowing gold outline formed him bow. The light was bright but dark, an oxymoron of some sorts, the reishi down here was old and powerful so different that even the bow he used was different. It was heavy and felt powerful.

"Woah Shit! Supah! REISHI!"

It was just then that Kagato took in his surroundings now illuminated. There was one woman, Melisa and the shinigami he had seen earlier a grand total of 6 people, including Dio and Klaud if they had followed him. And that was just the people the area itself was a sight to behold.

------------------
The douche that had landed on Nagi had stood up and light up the dark depths of the library.

He was human, a human with power much like the person that was fighting Erin, so he assumed they had come together, seeing as he had addressed her earlier. But this guy was different, from his bow Nagi gathered he was a Quincy, something he had never seen before.

But before he could even challenge him he had a look around the room his was in, he stood in awe.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 16, 2009)

"Nagi, is that you?"

Erin was looking around in the darkness, thinking that she was probably happier she couldn't see whatever was down here.

"It's not like I planned to come down this far. I got chased."

Before a response came, a loud number of crashes, falls and one "fuck that, Erin is that you?" echoed out.

A moment later, a dark light lit up the place. A large number of new arrivals had come, and one of them had created a light source from the darkness.

Before Erin could berate them, she saw past them all.

"Oh hell."

Some said the Terracotta Warriors of the real world was a sight to behold. The army of clay. Those who said that, had no idea what lay at the depths of Seireitei.

In every direction, spread out such that no wall could be seen, an army of stone stood. No, not just an army. Shinigami, Hollow, Arrancar, even humans, it was a monument to the spiritual world. Carved out in ages past, each figure seemed alive, caught in the midst of slaying a Hollow, releasing a sword, passing on a soul,or perhaps, being devoured themselves.

The echoes returned. This time, there was no doubt. It wasn't just the words. Like a time capsule, the ancient Reishi held onto everything down here. An infinite number of sounds rushed around. Erin clutched her head, trying to keep it out. It was like a madness of sorts. In the darkness, it looked like the statues could almost move.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 17, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> With Selia:
> 
> "I'm happy to go with you," Selia nodded. "In all honesty, what our actual purpose was was to meet with the Shinigami in charge of dealings with the Quincy. We had questions. But right now, something in me says the library. I think something is happening."
> 
> "You can feel it too?" Alan was by Selia's side, keeping time with the Shunpo of the Shinigami, "It's like nothing I've felt before. Something's been awoken."



Asami grimaced at this. "Great. Just what I needed. Something else crazy today." If something was really going down in the library, that was going to hamper their subtlety. She'd have to be careful to keep these four from getting themselves caught and all six of them in deep trouble.

Selia and Alan's statements had caught Kazuo's attention, and he got up beside them as soon as he could. "You have any idea exactly what sort of thing has been awoken?" If it was something really bad, all this stuff beforehand might not matter at all.



Taurus Versant said:


> With Rahs:
> 
> Rahs nodded, and spread his arms. A wave of sand rose up behind him, towering into the air. Slowly, it began to clump together, condensing, forming dense bullets.
> 
> ...



Potemkin's immediate response was to leap out of the way to avoid the danger. However, that would ruin the entire point of the exercise. So, as dangerous as it was, he would have to rely on his new ability. 

And he was not disappointed. Just before the first bullet reached him, it shattered, a yellow barrier appearing around him. The bullets continued to strike, failing to penetrate his negacion barrier. But holding it up for the entire barrage became a strain on Potemkin, and he felt as though he was barely able to keep it active for the entire assault.

After the strike, Potemkin held up his hand, indicating for Rahs to wait a moment. "The strain seems to increase the longer I hold up the barrier. This time also felt more difficult than those before." If his count was correct, this was his third use of the barrier since he set out earlier. And the time had been entirely consisting of fighting or travel. Perhaps a short rest would be advisable.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 17, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Asami grimaced at this. "Great. Just what I needed. Something else crazy today." If something was really going down in the library, that was going to hamper their subtlety. She'd have to be careful to keep these four from getting themselves caught and all six of them in deep trouble.
> 
> Selia and Alan's statements had caught Kazuo's attention, and he got up beside them as soon as he could. "You have any idea exactly what sort of thing has been awoken?" If it was something really bad, all this stuff beforehand might not matter at all.



"Nothing," Alan shook his head, "it's more like, a strange feeling. I can feel something...moving...inside my senses."

"It's even less for me," Selia followed, "It's only the feeling that something is wrong."

"We should find out what it is, all the same," Alan replied.



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin's immediate response was to leap out of the way to avoid the danger. However, that would ruin the entire point of the exercise. So, as dangerous as it was, he would have to rely on his new ability.
> 
> And he was not disappointed. Just before the first bullet reached him, it shattered, a yellow barrier appearing around him. The bullets continued to strike, failing to penetrate his negacion barrier. But holding it up for the entire barrage became a strain on Potemkin, and he felt as though he was barely able to keep it active for the entire assault.
> 
> After the strike, Potemkin held up his hand, indicating for Rahs to wait a moment. "The strain seems to increase the longer I hold up the barrier. This time also felt more difficult than those before." If his count was correct, this was his third use of the barrier since he set out earlier. And the time had been entirely consisting of fighting or travel. Perhaps a short rest would be advisable.



"Repetitive strikes can break through," Rahs acknowledged. A ball of sand rose before Rahs. "It's strength?" This time, Rahs slammed his full power behind it, shooting the sand bullet at full power. He was aiming at the point directly above Potemkin's shoulder, making it look like it would hit. It would not however. Rahs wasn't about to kill him.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

With Isac and Josef-

while the two were arguing another person entered the room. "Greetings taicho's." He bowed. "I am third seat Sagi. From the 8th division." He adjusted his glasses. "I was ordered by my captain to retrieve these two here for questioning. We've already capture their friend and he's told us some information, but if we had these two, perhaps we could get more." He smiles. "Ah... and before you say anything Taicho's, this is direct request from Kama-Taicho."

With Neku-

He had left the 8th division. but, he had to ofcourse. Should anyone find out he talked with Kama personally about leaving soul society... It would cause Kama problems. This is why he made the "Interigated" him excuse. To cover his own ass while trying to save his research. "Now what the hell do i do... I know Boss and Ssob are in there... but where the hell are they...."

With Boss/Ssob-

"YOU BECAME AN ARRANCAR!?" Boss shouts. "OFCOURSE I DID!!!" Ssob answers. "HOW THE HELL DID AN IDIOT LIKE YOU BECOME AN ARRANCAR!? ADJUUCAS LEVEL AT THAT!" Ssob blinked. "I ate souls, grew stronger, then i became an arrancar." He stated plainly. "I KNOW THAT YOU IDIOT!!!" Boss shouts. The two couldn't go anywhere, their bodies were strapped down with spirit sealing bonds.

"Well it's not like it was hard! once i got used to fighting it was easy!!!" Ssob cheered. "WILL YOU TWO PLEASE! FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY SHUT UP!!" De shouts. "I'm trying to sleep here." He folds his arms and lays back in his chair. "Damn hollow... think they can just shout out whenever they feel like it." "YOU DO EXACTLY THEY SAME!!!" They both shout. "BUT I CAN DO IT BECAUSE I'M ME!""H..HYPOCRIT!!!"

With Melisa-

"This is new." she mumbles. "So... What do we do now." She looks around. "Even i know when somethings gone way out of hand, Miss, HEY! Let's destroy the floor instead of giving up a book and end up killing everyone cause i'm a little selfish bitch!" Melisa growled. Even thought she didn't have any clue where Erin was... and was most likely talking to herself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 17, 2009)

With Klaud and Dio

The two followed after Kagato, though far less enthusiastic then Kags and they eventually stopped when they saw him jump trough the hole. Though jumping headfirst trough a hole, the bottom not even visible from way up here, wasn't the smartest thing one could do it was also not a smart thing to split up and so they went after him.

"Wait here."Klaud said."I'll slowly head down, take that portal sphere of yours with me and then when I get down I'll give a signal, when I do so you will open that portal and head trough it."Klaud said upon taking one of Dio's spheres in his hand."Though make sure to pop your head in first, we may need a quick retreat and I assume your right hand will have to be here for you to be able to keep the portal open here."

"Yeah."Dio replied, The portal was always just a few inches away from his right hand."Alright here I go."Klaud jumped down, using Hirenkyaku to slow down his decent by concentrating Reishi under his feet effectively halting his decent.Though what he noticed was that the Reishi became thicker and darker deeper as he got.

Also it seemed like it slowly started to become possible to form actual platforms but he didn't pay much attention to it and made sure to keep descending and halting his descent every now and them.Eventually down he he spotted Kagato and at least one other person down here but he could sense more.He fired an arrow above, the signal Dio should make the portal.

"What's taking that guy so long?"Dio asked himself as he glanced down the hole."He's always superfast like those other cross people but now.....Aiiiii."He fell backwards as an dark oddly colored arrow shot up and nearly took his head off."Nice signal......"He sighed as he as dusted himself off and opened the portal in front of his right hand.

He poked his head trough, which was roughly grabbed by Klaud and the foot ball player was dragged trough the portal."Get ready for battle."Klaud warned him and Dio manifested the Luna Sphere in order to do that which Klaud told him to do.Now that he thought about it Klaud really did like to boss him around all the time, Dio didn't care much for it but Klaud was the man with the information here while Dio knew little to nothing.

With Setsuka

"I'm not so sure about this."Setsuka replied to the 8th division's third seat."Last time I checked your division was in charge of the Arrancar issue so unless these two are cleverly disguised Arrancars I really don't see how this effects your division."Now that she was dragged into this mess she would go all out with a boat load of Setsuka-ness. General bitchin yand tightassed behavior for those that didn't know what Setsuka-ness meant.

"If your captain has a problem with it I'll be more then willing to kick his ass for screwing around like that and trying to fool me like this."She wasn't going to fall for this, if any captain were to interrogate these two then it would be her as this was a task for her division as Neith had pointed out earlier."I'll be more then willing to share whatever information I gained from these two with your captain, _after_ I'm done with them."She waved the 3rd seat and Isis away."Now get going you two, I'm going to need my office for this and it's a bit cramped and unpleasant with you and Neith here."

With Maxi

By this time all of the Vastelorde and Adjuucha class Hollows were turned into Espada.Nine leaders were present, in front of their pack.Lambo had changed into a tiny kid with mask remnants in the form of horns to the side of his afro.He wore a one piece pajama like version of the Arrancar uniform with cow like black spots on it.His fraccion consisted out of his brother and two others.

R. Ghini who was a giant of an Hollow, he too had mask remnants in the form of horns at the side of his head.The two remaining Arrancars in the fraccion was a male and a female, both of a more normal height and width.The male had a ponytail with with bone ring keeping the hair together, this was his mask remains.The female a horn sticking out of from her forehead.

Lucido had only two Fraccion, both females.Lucido himself was a tall blond man now, his wings gone and he had a white robed version of the uniform.His mask was completely cone save for the halo like ring floating above his head.A gold and silver rapier with a fancy guard pattern was worn at the waist.

His fraccion consisted out of a white haired and a black haired woman, one looking like And the other like .Though the first had snow white hair, and her lips were just as white.

Eventually Maxi had exited the lower level, freezing on the step he was on when he could sense the spiritual presences outside of the shelter."What the hell is going on."There were a great number of powerful presences in the room he was earlier and with Sonido he was there only a few seconds later. 

Some looked up as he arrived, some didn't even bother to do so.Though Vale immediately approached him."I'm sorry to say Maxi-Sama but the Orb of Freedom has told me that there are several stronger Arrancars present here."Maxi clenched his fists and said."Don't bullshit me, no one can......"The air started to shake violently as the Primera focused his attention and Reiatsu on Maxi.

The brief Primera was forced on his knees, his tightly clinched fists pounding on the ground as this happened."I hope you can accept this Maxi-Sama?"There was going so much rage trough Maxi but the one thing that was clear was that it was either give in or die, and he wasn't going be to killed now.No this was a temporary setback, now that the thought about it this was only to be expected as he was only briefly an Vastelorde while others might've had years or decades the time to gain more power in that stage.

"It seems like I have little choice in matter."The pressure was lifted and Maxi climbed back on his feet.Swearing to bide his time, slowly gain the power needed to kill the bitch that had taken his title.

Vale held the Orb of Freedom high in the air, telling the Espada to gather around it and the ten did so.The sphere was in the centre with Vale below with one hand high in the air and the sphere floating above that palm.A bright line emanated from it and numbers started coming out of it in a random sequence.Eventually a ring of digits swirled around it, from 1 to 10 and Vale, who's eyes were glowing bright from the link he had with the orb spoke up wit a voice unlike his own.Much deeper and less humane.

"Hereby you will be knighted as the Espada, the number will be branded on your body signalling tour rank so I ask you to reveal the piece of skin you wish to carry your number on.As Maxi pulled up his sleeve and revealed the inside of his wrist, Lucido pulled back his the back of his uniform revealing his neck, finally Lambo wiggled out of his uniform and grotesquely chose a spot a little above his left butt cheek.

Numbers floated over to their respective owners, Lucido and Lambo both branded in the spot they wanted and Maxi gained a rather disappointing four on his  wrist.He quickly covered it up, the spot burning from the shame that it represented.After this everyone went their own way, Maxi heading out to vent his anger.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

With the Esapda-

Reaper had chosen the bottom of his left foot, that's where his number would be. It was nicer this way, no one would ever see his number. This is the way he likes it, Battles are boring if you know what to expect. Supremo however chose to place his number on his stomach. It was covered enough, but still it would have been better if he didn't get branded. It ruined his superior skin. 

"Hehe." Reaper had no fraccion, he felt no need for them. They only bring annoyance. In battle, they only work as distractions. Supremo however has twelve fraccion. Why he chose that number is unknown, but he felt the number twelve to be the best number. It was superier to one, And far more superier then 6. So he chose 12, It looks good, it looks superior. "What?" Supremo and Reaper had been rivals even as hollow, now they continue thier rivalry as arrancar.

"It's nothin. You still on that superier kick eh?" Reaper took out a cigar and lit it. "Ofcourse, One who is superior as a hollow remains superior as an arrancar. However i am the most superior. so i deserve such things." Reaper just chuckled. "Most superior my ass." Reaper blew some smoke in his face and walked off. "I would battle you, But i would hate to soil my hands." 

Reaper just smirked. "A fight with you would be dull.. I hate obvious outcomes." Reaper let's out a sigh and finishes his sentence in a rather depressed voice. Supremo just smirked. "It takes intelligence to realize how weak one is compared to myself." Supremo adjusted his shirt.

With Sagi-


"I'm not so sure about this."Setsuka replied to the 8th division's third seat."Last time I checked your division was in charge of the Arrancar issue so unless these two are cleverly disguised Arrancars I really don't see how this effects your division."Now that she was dragged into this mess she would go all out with a boat load of Setsuka-ness. General bitchin yand tightassed behavior for those that didn't know what Setsuka-ness meant.

"If your captain has a problem with it I'll be more then willing to kick his ass for screwing around like that and trying to fool me like this."She wasn't going to fall for this, if any captain were to interrogate these two then it would be her as this was a task for her division as Neith had pointed out earlier."I'll be more then willing to share whatever information I gained from these two with your captain, _after_ I'm done with them."She waved the 3rd seat and Isis away."Now get going you two, I'm going to need my office for this and it's a bit cramped and unpleasant with you and Neith here."

"Oh, But there is a few things that you do not realize." Sagi clears his throat. "These two have obvious connections with arrancar. We even know why they are here. They arrived with another arrancar whose goal, we already know. we also have reason to believe there are more arrancar in sereitei as we speak. But we can not locate them currently, For some reason or another, our sensors are not working currently." He let out a sigh. "We need to interrogate the two boys, as they have seen the other arrancar."

He took a deep breath. "As you can see, This is a problem subject to OUR division." He smiles. "And the other thing you have failed to understood is rather a simple matter... But, it would be best to clear it up now rather then waiting for my captain to arrive and clear it up." Sagi cleared his throat then took off his glasses. "This. Is not a request. This is a direct command from my captain. Give us the two boys, We need the information and we need it now. We can't wait and we can't trust you. If you've forgotten... My captain can extract all information about these two in a matter of seconds."


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

With Kags, Dio, Klaud, Melisa, Erin and Nagi. 

Kagato was taking in the sight of the petrified warriors, far to perfect to be carvings but actually real spiritual beings stuck in status, it was the only way to explain the perfectness. If they had been carved, as it took a leap of faith to guess how a hollow and shinigami could be caught mid battle, turned to stone and brought down here, who had done it. And better yet if not carved who had turned them to stone.

The Reishi is the air was old, it smelt old like old man car. The spiritons had their own distinct browny, yellowy, bronzy colour to it, and he could see it from the damp light his bow was letting out. Klaud and Dio where here too, Kagato hadn't paid attention as to how the got there, just that they were they now. 

"Dude this place smells and feels like old man, but a powerful old man at that." 

The other people still in awe of the area, but then echo's like wind running through the statues but telling their own little story where brought to Kagato's ears. 

Feeling a bit scared. "Actually this place is awesome, smells nothing like old man, I wasn't trying to offend anyone."

Kagato looked around at the people down there, the blond Shinigami was looking at Klaud and Dio, their guard was up and Kags could guess he didn't like that.

(With Nagi)

Nagi looked at the black haired youth that had come with the other blond ones, he didn't like him. Something told him to attack. But the old reishi in the air was making him doubt.

Fuck it he thought and Dashed towards the young man claws outstretched.

With the Espada.

Lunas was feeling great his human form was fabulous, and his Fraccion who had once been his horde, normal hollows and gillian were now all human form, all sharing the same mask design. Weird fangs outside their mouth giving the impression of some sort of creature of the night. Although in human form, their skin looked old and dead, zombie like.

Lunas clicked his fingers and the Fraccion removed his hat, yes he got a hat, and lifted the hair from the nape of his neck to brand the back of his neck with his number. After that they carried him back to his seat. 

He decided to introduce himself to the other Espada "Hello I am Lunas, Lunas Strepper, or otherwise known as the man in the mirror." Looking and gesturing towards Maxi. "So little one, who might you be?" A look of uninterest quickly changed to a smile after noticing Maxi's childlike appearance. And then gazes dropped to Lambo. "And you are well bull boy?"

Salem had to Fraccion as of yet, but he didn't need one. He opened the eye which his mask fragment was surrounding and spun the eye round showing a clean bit of Scelera and got his tattoo branded there. And then he went and took a place at the table, being careful not to sit near to that sparkling Espada.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 17, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Nothing," Alan shook his head, "it's more like, a strange feeling. I can feel something...moving...inside my senses."
> 
> "It's even less for me," Selia followed, "It's only the feeling that something is wrong."
> 
> "We should find out what it is, all the same," Alan replied.



Kazuo gave no response to this, instead mulling the thought over in his head. If it wasn't something they could outright identify, the possibility of it being Shinigami, Hollow, or Human seemed unlikely. But what exactly did that leave? And why would something like that be in the library?

The group was able to reach the library in short order, guided by Asami and taking an increased speed since the sense of danger arrived. "Ah, damnit," Asami mumbled as they arrived. "What the hell happened here?"



Taurus Versant said:


> "Repetitive strikes can break through," Rahs acknowledged. A ball of sand rose before Rahs. "It's strength?" This time, Rahs slammed his full power behind it, shooting the sand bullet at full power. He was aiming at the point directly above Potemkin's shoulder, making it look like it would hit. It would not however. Rahs wasn't about to kill him.



The speed at which the sand bullet came shocked Potemkin. He had no time to consider dodging or actively raise up the shield, it was simply instinct that kicked in once again.

And even that natural reaction did not seem fast enough this time. The negacion raised a split-second too late, slicing the sand bullet in half as it came at him. The front half passed just over his shoulder, something Potemkin was especially thankful for, before striking the barrier behind Potemkin and shattering.

Potemkin considered what had just happened, and his current state. His reaction time had slowed, and he could feel now that his strength was somewhat less than before. It seemed multiple uses of this ability really did drain him.

---

With the Espada

Asesa had donned a loose gown as her Espada uniform. She had found the feeling of having skin again, no longer being constrained by armor plates, to be very liberating. 

She patiently and quietly waited as the last of the Espada arrived--a cocky hollow, seeming to believe he deserved the title of Primera. He was not the worst of the other nine though; there were some very...eccentric individuals that had become part of the Espada. Some quite a bit moreso than others.

When the time came for the markings, she pulled aside her hair and let the tattoo take its place between her shoulder blades. Bearing a mark was a necessary discomfort for this honor, she supposed.

Once the ceremony ended, the Espada were free to go as they pleased. Her children would wish her back with them, but they could wait a little longer. Better to judge the other hollows she would have to be around all this time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 17, 2009)

Erin:

"Okay, CAN EVERYONE HEAR ME?"

Erin shouted out, hoping the noises in the air would give her a brief moment's respite. "Since there's so much Reishi around here, I think it'd be pretty easy to get back up top. Down here, I don't think it's safe."

Erin, for effect, blasted out her Reiatsu at full. She felt a small amount of the Reishi around her give, but other than that, her power was basically being held tight. This was crazy.

_"Flare."_

The arcing bright light of Reishi zoomed up to hover where the hole to the underground was. Erin gathered some of the Reishi around her to launch up there.

Selia:

Inside the library, faint drifts of recent Reiatsu where in the air. But Selia, Alan and co ignored that. What had caught their attention was the large hole in the library floor, from which an incredibly dense and ancient Reishi was casually emerging from.

"That..." Selia manipulated a bit of the Reishi, hearing voices somewhere deep within it, "is really weird."

"HALT INTRUDERS!" the voice yelled out from nearby.

"Oh no," Selia groaned, turning to face it.

Rahs:

"It's not an invincible barrier like a true Negacion," Rahs commented, "But if you can call it out in battle, it will be a powerful tool. But never as the opening strike. Always at the last, when your opponent believes you have nothing left. That is the time for this."

Rahs hunkered down, sitting himself on the ground.

"Rest up, feed if you must. Return here to fight again. I would see your proper fighting."

Chronos:

"Hmm," Chronos had pushed the silver bracelet around his right wrist back, revealing the number beneath it, "Perhaps age has finally gotten to me." He paused, then laughed heartily. "No matter, it is the battle that counts, not the leader."

Chronos inclined his head to the Primera, his own leader, and left. In the ruins of Las Noches, every Arrancar of the hundreds of Hollow that had followed him were gathered.

All that was missing was the one woman. And she, Chronos had given a different task.

Vale:

Vale sunk, breathing heavily, into one of the chairs at the meeting. Once or twice he had honestly believed the Espada would enter battle with one another, but, thankfully, it had gone over well.

"I can see it," he held the Orb of Freedom above his head, "I can see our future."

Alana and Marilith were hovering between waiting by the new Primera or going to Vale. His orders were conflicting with their respect and admiration of him. Eventually, Alana consented to wait behind, while Marilith went to him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 17, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He took a deep breath. "As you can see, This is a problem subject to OUR division." He smiles. "And the other thing you have failed to understood is rather a simple matter... But, it would be best to clear it up now rather then waiting for my captain to arrive and clear it up." Sagi cleared his throat then took off his glasses. "This. Is not a request. This is a direct command from my captain. Give us the two boys, We need the information and we need it now. We can't wait and we can't trust you. If you've forgotten... My captain can extract all information about these two in a matter of seconds."



Setsuka broke out in laughter, the nerve of this third seat.He was either incredibly brave or stupid."First of all I'll be sure to report your insolent behavior."She said as she stopped laughing."Secondly I don't give a damn whether it's a request or not."At this point she got up, ready to forcibly remove this guy and Neith if she too continued annoying her.

"Would you remind your captain that I do not take orders from him, he's not in any position to make these _direct commands from himself_ so if he wants these two then he can use the appropriate channels, fill out the paperwork or take this up to commander general."She accented the next part."_The man I do take orders from"_She said, and then for certainty."You may want to write that down since both of morons did not seem to know that."

"For now regulation says they fall under my jurisdiction, they may or may not be related to Arrancars but currently they are humans that broke Seireitei law and I will investigate their actions and interrogate them before passing them along to the third division."At this point she had opened the door for Sagi and told him."You have exactly 10 seconds to exit my office or I will forcibly remove you."She started the countdown."10.....9.....8....7...."

With the Espada



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He decided to introduce himself to the other Espada "Hello I am Lunas, Lunas Strepper, or otherwise known as the man in the mirror." Looking and gesturing towards Maxi. "So little one, who might you be?" A look of uninterest quickly changed to a smile after noticing Maxi's childlike appearance. And then gazes dropped to Lambo. "And you are well bull boy?"



"Maximilllion Corona."He introduced himself, eying the creepy bastard with disgust."Don't bother with telling me who you are, in fact don't ever talk or flash me that creepy smile again."Obviously Maxi did not care for this man, the fact that everything about that guy would remind one of those warnings given by your parents, telling you not to accept candy from strangers.

Lambo on the other hands was less wary, instead the boy was very trusting and had jumped on to the shoulder of the man."I like your hat mister."He said in in his toddler like voice."I want one just like this one."He tiptoed and attempted take a better look at it."But then with cow spots on it, like my uniform and one those stick thingies."He pointed out the zanpakuto.

"I think they call 'em Pimp Canes.....Yeah pimp canes, I wanna be a pimp too and have a big shiny cup."Lambo was now picturing himself riding on the shoulders of a beautiful woman, pimp cane in one hand the other was holding a pimp cup spelling Lambo in diamonds.In the background he pictured more women, his ho's so to speak, calling out things like. "Oh Lambo, you so fine."


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 17, 2009)

"Since your so worried about losing control over me, and are affraid of fighting your own Avatar then you cant do anything... However, if your not affraid why is your resolve lacking, prove to me that you have the ability to defeat me when it comes to Bankai now by landing a single hit."
Marco looked up and said, "With or without you being released."
"Without... Isn't it obverious in your mind releasing me would be impossible if I am in the area. So what is it, you a coward or going to fight?"
Marco drew his Zankaputo seeing he had very little choice in the matter, if he couldn't even land a single hit what chance would he have of becoming a Captain in the future?
Hikari looked at him and said, "Good."

Marco used Shunpo to get close and slashed down at Hikari's chest but it just passed through him and slowly faded. "Too slow..."Hikari hit him with the side of his paw knocking him back into the tree. _What.... was that, I swear he didn't even move their where no signs of movement._
"Whats wrong Kura? Cant figure it out? Let me give you a hint, moving at high speeds tricks the human eye into thinking the target is still stationary. Light takes time to travel to the human eyes, especially the untrained ones."
Marco's eyes widened, how could he land a hit on an oppenent that could move that fast?
"Whats wrong is this not your mind? Here you should have the advantage, nothing is impossible in your mind, you can move at the speed of light if you really wanted to. Forget the laws of time and space, in here their are no laws."
"No laws?"Marco asked staggering forward
Hikari nodded and said, "Now fight on par with me so you have a chance of landing a hit."
Marco nodded and took a defensive stance. "You first this time... Hikari Ryu."
Hikari nodded and attempted to ram into Marco who blocked forcing a deadlock upon them. Marco spread out his footing so he could get more grip while Hikari dug his claws into the ground.

After a period Marco pulled one of his hands off the hilt and looked at Hikari, "Fighting you with a single blade that is not released is impossible, if no laws apply then this should work. Come foruth Hikari." The blade formed but the earth under him crumbled and they both fell through into he darkness below.

Marco landed on some rough jagid rocks and struggled to his feet. Hikari looked at him and said, "I told you not to release me... Now things will get problematic from here on."
Marco looked at him and asked, "How come? You said their are five planar spheres to my mind. I'd presume the fifth being the Inner Hollow's part of my mind and the others to do with other things."
"It is... this is the fourht planar: outer realms You should of never arrived here until at least reaching the stage where you begin to pratice your Bankai, or at least that was the orginal plan."
"Plan Hikari?"Marco asked looking at him confused, it seemed like Hikari was planning something in the future, likly nothing bad though.
"It is of no immportance until you reach the point where you can see your inner hollow. Anyway one good thing came out of releasing me."
Marco looked at Hikari and said, "What is that?"
"Your willing to take risks meaning your no longer affraid or felt it was life or death situation."
Marco nodded and Hikari tapped his forehead once more and a bright light engulfed him.

His eyes fluttered open and he looked out to the fields once more...


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

Lunas looked at the young Espada on his shoulder, and smiled. "Well maybe you can have a hat and a cane too. Any time you want to play, you can come find me."

Lunas looked back at Maxi, "Little one, I like your hair it is so white and fine, See I am trying to be nice. I have alot of pretty gemstones if you would like some. You can come round with this little one and we can have tea." He patted the little espada on the head.

"By the way little bull boy, what is your name?"


----------------
In the underground cave thingy.

Nagi finally reached Klaud his claws out, but he was not aiming to hurt the boy if he wanted that he would have drawn his blade. He stopped short of him, his claws up to protect him from this boy and his friend.

"I sense something about you two, something strange not shinigami or hollow energy." It was then that he realised it was the blond boy to the side of him that was triggering Nagi's instincts the dense reishi was refraction the energy signals so hence he confused Klauds power with Dio.

But Erin was doing something stupid. "Erin no need to shout. Then again maybe my ears are just more resilient to this weird noise, either way I am fine. And I don't think we can get out that easily, I have been noticing that although there is reishi thick in the air we can just air walk outta here. These statues seem to be made of a different kind of Sekiseki (death stone), just keeping the energy, all energy stuck down here radiating in and out of the stone. These statues may not be alive but they have a spiritual pressure." 

Kagato was confused, "Wait what no Hirenkyaku is what your trying to say?" Kagato decided to air walk his way up, and after a while he just fell back down after a certain point there was no reishi to walk on. He landed on his ass again. "Cock!" And this time his bow disspated and once again they were in darkness.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

with the epsada-

"Hehehehe." Reaper took a hit of his cigar. "So. We're just going to spend time talkin eh? Fine by me." He shrugged. "To anyone who cares, I'm M.D. Reaper. Espada numero awesome." he seemed pleased with himself. "Do not be fooled by this savage." Supremo commented. "Eh?" Reaper blinked. "I am Essere Supremo. King of all of you." He comments, twirling his cane. "Heh, King of the assholes maybe." Reaper chuckles to himself.

"Have you a problem with me?" Essere turns his head to reaper. "Same problem have had for the past couple hundred years." he raised one of his massive guns. "But, Like i said." he lowered the weapon and stood up. Letting out another depressed sigh. "I hate... obvious outcomes." He waved to the rest of the group. "I'm out of here. gonna go see if i can't find something to practice my shooting on." He then eyes little lambo and Lunas, with a massive grin on his face and cigar in his teeth. "Wanna play william tell?"

With Sagi-

"I do not take orders from you." Sagi doesn't even blink, his face remains completely calm. "If you wish to fight someone, you must take it up with my captain whom has ordered me to-" Before he can finish, FWOOSH!!! Akira jumps in and tackles Sagi. "AKIRA! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" He shouts. "Uh...." He looked around nervous.

A few moments earlier, Akira had walked back to his new division. "Ah, Good to see you Akira." Kama waved. "H...Hi taicho..." Akira bowed, he was a little nervous but his captain seemed.. nice. easy to talk to... "W...where is sagi?" Akira blinked. "Ah, He left to go speak with Isis and setsuka... He may not survive it...." And so without thinking, Akira went to save Sagi....

"I... Don't know..." He rubbed the back of his head laughing. "RUN!" Isac shouts, jumping out the window. "LIKE HELL!!!" Josef responds. Too late, Isac is already making a run for it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 17, 2009)

Erin:

Too late that Erin indeed realised that she couldn't control any of the Reishi down here properly. Even the man with the bow seemed to have issues forming it.

The darkness was setting in again. It might just be paranoia, but it almost seemed like movement could be heard. Movement with intent.

Isis:

Isis broke out into laughter as Isac ran. It was so Kama-like to engineer something like this. Seemed like Setsuka was growing steadily more annoyed with the situation as well. She was casting a death stare at Josef, just willing him to try and run away.

"Well as entertaining as this is," Isis hopped up, "and it really is, I'd best be off. Don't want my division trying to slack off when I'm not around to keep them in line."

Isis vanished. But she didn't return straight to her division. She'd planned on following the Reiatsu tag on the first human, and seeing where he would go, and perhaps, what he would lead her to. Isis was interested in whatever group were using empowered humans and quincy as distractions. Her own interest, was perhaps what this group would reveal.


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

Lunas looked back at other Espada that had talked a moment, ago.

"Who is this William Tell, does he know Chris Hansen." Lunas' eyes narrowed.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

Lunas looked back at other Espada that had talked a moment, ago."Who is this William Tell, does he know Chris Hansen." Lunas' eyes narrowed. Reaper rubbed his chin. "He might... I've never actually met the man." He smirked. "All i know, is it's a game where you set something atop someones head and then attempt to shoot it without harming the person who it rests on." 

With Isac-

"HUFF HUFF HUFF HUFF!" He had taken off running. WHY!? WHY!? WHY!? The words echo in his mind. This is only going to cause more problems. It's only going to make him wanted even more. It's a few seconds of freedom for an eternity trapped here. There's no way he can save Boss and Ssob, Well, he doesn't really know Ssob. but he's Boss's brother so it's probably ok to save him..."ARGH! WHAT AM I DOING!?" He shouts, running who knows where.


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

"I see." Said Lunas.

"How about I rip your balls off and place them on my head, have a go at shooting them." Lunas had a perputaul smile on his face. This guy was frisky, but a bit too old.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

Reaper just let out a laugh and walked out. Obvious fights just aren't fun, But peoples reactions are priceless. Simple things can set anyone off. Any one word can be taboo to anyone. Reaper enjoy's finding these taboos, So far he's found Lunas's. He already know's Essere's... From what he's seen, he can see Maxi's is clearly being talked down to. These people are easy enough to figure out. Easy enough to piss off, Yeah, this is going to be fun for reaper. So many people to irritate. But too many fights with obvious outcomes. it was depressing... "I really do hate obvious outcomes...." He let out another depressed sigh.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 17, 2009)

Nothing could stop him now, the anger and rage filled in side of him grew bigger and bigger. He killed about ten Shinigami in cold blood like a hungry Hollow on the hunt. He fired a red beam from his fist causing a explosion to the Twelfth Division building, coming out of the smoke captain Mayuri Kurotsuchi. 

"Well now, it seems you made a mess my dear boy" he said with a sinister smile, he observed the many body of his fallen soliders and the big hole in the building, not paying attention Leslie leaps toward him ready to cut his head off, but Mayuri easily hold him off with one hand still looking at the hole in the building.

"You really have made such a mess young man and your power is very interesting maybe I shou...." before he could finish Leslie kicks his left leg tp trying to kick Mayuri head off but he catch's it and he tosses leslie to a wall. "This will be so much fun." Mayuri said with a laugh.

_With Simon_
"HUFF HUFF HUFF." Simon ran thorough the Seireitei trying to find someone, anyone to help stop leslie from being killed, "Im having no luck, guess I have to us it." he reached deep in his pockets and grabed a small fire cracker bomb, "I hope this works." He said tossing so high in the sky it hit the clouds making crepuscular rays come from the clouds that anyone could see revealing all the spiritural aura's of people in the Seireitei. Two quincys seem to be the closet so he headed there way.


----------



## Serp (Mar 17, 2009)

Reaper walked out. 
"Whats your problem boy, aren't you gonna shoot at me." Lunas asked in a very very creepy way.

"Oh looks like its just me and you little one, and dear Maxi if he wants to." Lunas says to Lambo. 

Lunas waves his hand and releases reiryoku, by compressing it he forms little reishi diamonds on the table. 

"I love a little sparkle."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 17, 2009)

With the Espada

Asesa wasn't sure whether to be amused or irritated. A child, a fool--who Asesa would have to be sure to keep her younger children away from, a powerhungry irritant, and two old rivals. The rest had yet to reveal enough about themselves to make sufficient judgment.

Still, one of the two rivals--the one with the cigar--seemed to have a degree of control over the situation. If there were to be fighting between the Espada, he might be a useful ally to have. 

She slunk off after Reaper, quickly catching up to him. "These aren't exactly the ones I would have thought to be the strongest of the hollows. Clowns and brutes, many of them," And all but her men, come to think of it. "You don't seem especially impress either, I take it?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

With the Espada

She slunk off after Reaper, quickly catching up to him. "These aren't exactly the ones I would have thought to be the strongest of the hollows. Clowns and brutes, many of them," And all but her men, come to think of it. "You don't seem especially impressed either, I take it?" Reaper turned around and looked at the women. "Not really." He comments with a blink. "The outcomes between battles are too obvious." He shrugs. "Their personalities are easy enough to grip. Making it easy to piss em off." He chuckled. "I'm M.D. Reaper, To introduce myself more personally. My number isn't important." 

He shrugged. "I'm going to go practice my shooting, if you care to follow me. I don't care. You're business is your business."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 17, 2009)

Chronos had settled atop the highest point of Las Noches he could. Twinned about the tower were the two Hollow serpents that followed behind him. The largest of which had dug itself down into the deep sands beneath the ruined castle.

Every once in a while, one of his followers, Fraccion now, he supposed, would appear before him. He would send them along. Slowly working their way across the ruins, to discover everything they could. The first act was to know one's territory. The other Espada, the other leaders, were either playing amongst themselves or wandering about aimlessly.

"Oh to be young," Chronos laughed to himself. Because so much of the roof had collapsed, from wear and war, Chronos could see out across the moonlit sands.

A strong breeze was blowing.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 18, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Selia:
> 
> Inside the library, faint drifts of recent Reiatsu where in the air. But Selia, Alan and co ignored that. What had caught their attention was the large hole in the library floor, from which an incredibly dense and ancient Reishi was casually emerging from.
> 
> ...



Asami facepalmed at this. "Sheesh, what now? Alright, you three stay with me. Kazuo, go see who it is." This time they should at least be able to correctly pass off as shinigami.

Kazuo nodded, walking out towards the source of the voice. "Ah...we're not intruders. We're just here to see the library. Who're you?" Huh, that didn't sound especially confident or imposing. Oh well, he was actually a legitimate Shinigami, so all the better if the focus was on him.



Taurus Versant said:


> Rahs:
> 
> "It's not an invincible barrier like a true Negacion," Rahs commented, "But if you can call it out in battle, it will be a powerful tool. But never as the opening strike. Always at the last, when your opponent believes you have nothing left. That is the time for this."
> 
> ...



"Agreed. A rest should be sufficient." Potemkin left Rahs and moved off to a more secluded area. Just some time to recharge and digest the latest meal.

Potemkin also took this time to consider fully his ability. It was a fast-acting mini Negacion, or seemed to be as such. He was able to hold it up for a period of time, like he did while the sandshark passed entirely around him. However, it became more and more difficult to hold over time.

Furthermore, repeated uses made it harder to hold, and weakened Potemkin overall. It was, as Rahs had said, best used as a surprise, not as a stable ability. The shield, at least.

---

With the Espada

"My, I wasn't aware we had a doctor in our ranks. I am Asesa Madrigua." She decided it would be worth it to accompany Reaper for now. If nothing else, she would gain a better idea of some of his abilities.

Of course, she would not just follow silently. "And do you think you have a grip on my personality as well?" This one had the potentially to be an interesting conversationalist at the least.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

With the Espada

"My, I wasn't aware we had a doctor in our ranks. I am Asesa Madrigua." She decided it would be worth it to accompany Reaper for now. If nothing else, she would gain a better idea of some of his abilities.Of course, she would not just follow silently. "And do you think you have a grip on my personality as well?" This one had the potentially to be an interesting conversationalist at the least.

reaper just smirked. "I'm not a real doctor, M.D. are the initials of my name. Reaper is just the name i choose to go by when i became a gilian." He blew out a puff of smoke. "As for your question on your personality. Right now you seem the type to avoid those you deem.. Idiots. You followed me out of curiosity i figure, trying to get a grip on my personality. So you're probably the type to want to find out about your surroundings before proceeding." 

He let out another puff of smoke. "You like interesting things. I can tell because you chose to talk to me. And i like interesting tings." He grinned. "Obvious is boring, Right?"

With Neku-

"I'M NOT HALTING FOR ANYONE!!!!" BAM! Neku slams into something large and soft. ".... W..w..WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!!!" Ereki yells at him blushing. "Ara? Oh.. An arrancar." He blinks. "HOW DID YOU KNOW!?" She shouts. "You were with Ssob when he first arrived. come on my memory isn't that bad." Ereki turned around. "He's only seen me once and remembered my face... doesn't that mean... HE LIKES ME!?"

Neku blinked. "Oi. Oi. Don't say confusing things." Neku waves his hand infront of his face. "Ah, Greetings I'm Kou!" The arrancar smiles at Neku. "Greetings, Now excuse me." He took off running. "I'LL NEVER BE CAPTURED AGAIN YOU DAMN SHINIGAMI!!!!!!"

With Max-

He was walking home when, "RAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" Something screamed. He didn't know what it was, this was the first time he's heard such a voice. "Where did it come from!?" He turned around and looked all over. BOOM!!!! A massive hammer shark headed best lands behind him. "You.. You smell good!!!" The hollow licks his masks teeth. "I'll consum your soul now!!!!!" The beast raises his arm. "HELL NO!" Max places his hand on the ground and quickly pulls up. "EARTH SHILED!"


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 18, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With the Espada
> With Neku-
> 
> "I'M NOT HALTING FOR ANYONE!!!!" BAM! Neku slams into something large and soft. ".... W..w..WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!!!" Ereki yells at him blushing. "Ara? Oh.. An arrancar." He blinks. "HOW DID YOU KNOW!?" She shouts. "You were with Ssob when he first arrived. come on my memory isn't that bad." Ereki turned around. "He's only seen me once and remembered my face... doesn't that mean... HE LIKES ME!?"
> ...



-With Dai and co.-

Dai all of a sudden becomes attentive
"Eh?  Wait a second..."  He slowly turns around and strains his eyes into the distance.  "I recognize that voice..."  He then makes out who it is.  "Is that-"
Then Kana jumps forward and points.  "Its Neku!"
"Dammit, can't you see he's being chased by someone.  The last thing we need is-"
"HEY NEKU~  OVER HERE~"
Dai then turns towards the 4th wall.  "Seriously.  Who didn't see that coming."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

-With Dai and co.-

Dai all of a sudden becomes attentive
"Eh?  Wait a second..."  He slowly turns around and strains his eyes into the distance.  "I recognize that voice..."  He then makes out who it is.  "Is that-"
Then Kana jumps forward and points.  "Its Neku!""Dammit, can't you see he's being chased by someone.  The last thing we need is-""HEY NEKU~  OVER HERE~"Dai then turns towards the 4th wall.  "Seriously.  Who didn't see that coming."

"Ah?" Neku blinks and holds his hand over his eyes. "HEY GUYS!" He waves wildly. "I've got no time to talk! GOTTA RUN!" His legs transform and he blazes past leaving a cloud of dust trailing behind him. when the cloud settles there is a man dressed in black, following close behind neku. "Don't mind me, i'm just a plot ninja." He waved, following neku. Because he can.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2009)

Just as Neku and the one following him passed by the group around the hole, Isis arrived, the noise of Shunpo following behind her. One hand raised, the plot ninja halted, his duty done.

Isis looked from the group of Shinigami, Quincy and one human, to Neku, to the hole in the ground, and the dangerously ancient feeling of Reiatsu emanating from it.

"Oh pain in the ass," she facepalmed in annoyance, "who the hell idiot-brains thought it was a good idea to go down there?"

Selia stared at the woman. She was tall, wore a white cloak over her shoulders, and radiated a power that went far and away above her own. What was going on now?

"Okay, change of plans, Neku!"

Isis yelled off at the human who was trying to slink away, "You wanted to meet with one of your Arrancar friends, right? Come here!"

At the mention of Ssob/Boss, Kou and Ereki poked their heads around one of the library shelves. "You too!" Isis snapped, causing them to fall out on top of each other.

"If you're wondering what's going on," Isis was doing her best to get some order from the nine, three Quincy, two human, two Shinigami and two Arrancar. "It'll be explained once you've all been gathered together. But there's still a few more up top I should collect first."

Isis turned around, trying to track the moving field's of Reiatsu. "OI!" she yelled out at them, "GET YOUR ASSES OVER HERE!"

Such a Melisa reaction from the 13th Captain caught the Joutei's attention.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 18, 2009)

In the library

Kazuo was having a bit of trouble parsing everything that had just happened. _Someone_ was running around in here, scuffled, with someone, Kana called out at him--not one for keeping a cover, her--and now...

Well, now it felt like there was a Captain in the library. Yeah. This situation kind of sucked. Probably no chance of avoiding being seen by the Captain or anything, so they'd just have to hope the Captain didn't think they were with the humans, or didn't especially care, or--damnit, they were _so_ screwed.

"OI! GET YOUR ASSES OVER HERE!"

His reaction was instant and instinct. Kazuo rushed to the command of the nearby Captain. Cursing himself all the way.

---

With the Espada

Asesa smirked. It was interesting enough to see how Reaper viewed things, and especially useful to know how she was being seen as. "Yes, obvious doesn't tend to hold my attention very well." 

Reaper seemed to be rather self-confident about his own personality, judging by his statements. "It also seems that you enjoy find ways to..." she waved her hand about, looking for the right word, "especially bother others. Tell me, am I to receive the same treatment?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

With the Espada

Asesa smirked. It was interesting enough to see how Reaper viewed things, and especially useful to know how she was being seen as. "Yes, obvious doesn't tend to hold my attention very well." Reaper seemed to be rather self-confident about his own personality, judging by his statements. "It also seems that you enjoy find ways to..." she waved her hand about, looking for the right word, "especially bother others. Tell me, am I to receive the same treatment?"

Reaper grinned and bit his cigar, causing what was left of it to fall to the ground. "To be honest, I'm not sure. From what it looks like, it could be easy to set you off if i found the right words. But, I kind of like you. You're interesting, Not overly obvious. Pissing you of could be fun, But seeing you as you are.. You're enjoyable enough to be around." He raised his arm and settled his massive guns barrel on his shoulder. "I'd like to see how you handle the others."

With Neku-

"Ah..." The joutei all jump out at once. "It's not melisa..." they rub their chins. "It sounds like melisa, it acts like melisa, but it's not melisa." Mamamo shakes her head. "IT MUST BE MELISA'S EVIL TWIN!!!" She cries out. "if melisa is the good twin i'd hate to anger the evil one." Xan sweatdropped.

With Max-

A wall of earth formed between him and the hollow. Blocking it's attack from reaching him. "Oh? You manipulated the earth!?" The hollow stepped back. "Amazing. Amazing. I've yet to see such an ability in a human." He nodded. "It's just a shame..." his eyes glew bright and his mouth opened wide. "THAT YOU HAVE TO DIE!!!!!!!!" The hammer head like hollow charged towards Max.

"WIND SHIELD!!" He waves his hands, creating a wall of wind, so dense it prevented the hollow from moving foward. "WIND SWORD!" The wall changes form into a Katana and Max slashes at the beast. "HAH!" It flips backward, the only damage done is a missing tooth. "Hehehe, Good one human." It comments. "But you've yet to-" Before the hollow can finsih. Max placed his hands on the ground.

"Earth." A golden energy flowed out of Max's hands and into the ground. He pulled his hands upward, bring the wall of earth around him. "ARMOR!" the wall closes on him and begins to form the shape of a human. Slowly it begins to take more shape. A helmet forms, Arm protectors, chest plates. It continues till it forms armor almost resembling splinters. "Let's go." He grins.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 18, 2009)

"If you're wondering what's going on," Isis was doing her best to get some order from the nine, three Quincy, two human, two Shinigami and two Arrancar. "It'll be explained once you've all been gathered together. But there's still a few more up top I should collect first."

Isis turned around, trying to track the moving field's of Reiatsu. "OI!" she yelled out at them, "GET YOUR ASSES OVER HERE!"

Kana straightens her body up and salutes.
"Right away, SIR!" and she marches over towards Isis.
Meanwhile, Dai is picking his ear with his pinky and strolls over towards the group. "Yea yea, don't need to scream.  Sheesh, its not like I couldn't here you."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2009)

"Evil twin, yeah yeah, believe that, it'll make it easier," Isis reached into a sleeve, whipping out a long white bandage, "We'll all be taking a little trip. And soon enough, everything will be sorted out nicely."

The bandage stretched admirably, forming a massive dome, that surrounded Isis, the Joutei, Neku, Dai, Kana, Selia, Alan, Asami, Kazuo and even reached out to pull in Kou and Ereki.

Once she was happy with having everyone, Isis kicked her Reiatsu up to max. Using this technique to transport so many people would be difficult.

But it was successful. When the bandage vanished, the large group were in a wooden hall. Isis breathed out, happy to have gotten this far.

"Ah, I have a guest," a hand waved lazily from the chair it sat on, "can I offer you some sake?"

"Sou-Taichou," Isis bowed. At this point, the Shinigami present were on their knees in subservience, the classic form in the presence of the Captain Commander, "I am afraid to say things have gotten...complicated. There is a hole in the Great Shinigami Library, right down to the depths. I feel that part of the intruders have made their way down there. The rest I have brought here."

"Ah."

The bundle of pink flowery fabric that sat atop the chair shifted, and a straw hat popped up. Beneath it were a pair of incredibly focused eyes. A hand raised, three fingers upwards, and three Hell Butterflies appeared from far up, landing on each finger. A moment later, they were off.

"Nanao~chan," the voice called out, "Please keep things in order here."

A moment later, without even seeming to move, the person on the chair vanished. Isis only felt him pass for a second before he was gone.

"If you're interested," she looked at the intruders, the only ones not still on their knees after the Captain-Commander's presence, "That was the most powerful Shinigami in Seireitei. You lot went and stepped on the toes of something you _really_ shouldn't have. You'll have to wait here until everyone's been collected."

Isis herself called a Hell Butterfly down, and made a request of it to have Kama bring the other two intruders she had met earlier, as well as his two Arrancar research cases, to the halls of First.

This was shaping up to end one hell of a bad day.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2009)

Erin could feel Fractal Chaos asking her to release him. But a part of her was afraid. What would happen if the light was released? Would it awaken the statues that seemed alive? It scared her.

A very loud and impatient buzz made her cringe. She was being berated for cowardice. That's just great.

"If you insist," she muttered, placing a hand on her sword, _"Break, *Fractal Chaos*."_

It wasn't a brilliant white light, or multitude of colours. A dull brown-orange light was released in all directions, illuminating a large amount of the underground.

In any direction, walls could still not be seen.

Erin focused on a particular pair of statues. It was a Hollow and Shinigami pair, and it looked like they had changed positions. When she last saw it, she could have sworn the Hollow was leaping at the Shinigami. Now it was on all four of its feet, facing her, with the Shinigami mid turn as well.

How strange...


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

Kama let out a sigh, He had a message delivered to him that he didn't care for. "I do not wish to bring the Arrancar. It would be too dangerous." He rubbed his chin. "As for the two humans... Sagi should have been back with them by now." FWAM! Josef was thrown through the door. "Ah. That's one." He blinks. "WHAT THE HELL!?" Josef rubs his head. Sagi and Akira were panting hard. they had to use twelve different Kidou spells to get away with Josef alive.

"Well then." Kama sits up and grabs Josef by the shoulder. "Ah?" Josef looks up and Kama smiles. "*Bakudou #9* - Geki" Josef finds himself bound and unable to move. Kama slings the quincy over his shoulder and sighs. "Isake, Sagi, Akira. Grab the arrancar and come with me." He let's out another sigh and makes his way outside. "We've got to save my research." 

With Melisa-

"ONCE AGAIN!" she shouts, hoping someone can hear her. "THAT DAMN SHINIGAMI GETS US INTO SOME DEEP SHIT!" She grumbles. "WHY THE HELL DIDN'T YOU JUST GIVE ME THE BOOK!? WHY DID YOU HAVE TO BE DIFFICULT! OH, YOU CAN'T HAVE THIS BOOK! I'LL JUST GET THE BOTH OF US KILLED INSTEAD! GENIUS YOU DUMBASS!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2009)

"I DIDN'T EXACTLY KNOW THERE WAS AN ARMY OF DEATHSTONE BENEATH THE LIBRARY!" Erin yelled back grumpily, trying to get one of her light patches to assault Melisa. It moved sluggishly, and didn't really do anything. "AND WHO THE HELL ASKED YOU TO FOLLOW ME DOWN THE HOLE ANYWAY?"

~~~

"Ah," a gentle finger received the Hell Butterfly, "I will be on my way then."

~~~

"Hmm," the voice of another, looking at the black insect, was noncommital. It vanished anyway.

~~~

"Assemble!" The holder of the third Butterfly yelled out, "We've got some collecting to do!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

"I DIDN'T EXACTLY KNOW THERE WAS AN ARMY OF DEATHSTONE BENEATH THE LIBRARY!" Erin yelled back grumpily, trying to get one of her light patches to assault Melisa. It moved sluggishly, and didn't really do anything. "AND WHO THE HELL ASKED YOU TO FOLLOW ME DOWN THE HOLE ANYWAY?" Melisa just shook her head. "YEAH! IT'S MY DAMN FAULT! SURE FINE WHATEVER, YOU BITCH!" Melisa didn't admit mistakes. "damn whore." she grumbles.

With Isac-

"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" A voice faded in and out past a group of shinigami. "You hear something?" One asks. "Eh?" One looks around. "I...I guess not..." The first one sweat drops. "SLOW DOWN!!!!" Isac shouts, His tiger was rushing forward at great speed and in Isac's genius he had attacked a rope to it so that he could keep it in check. 

"I JUST SAID FIND BOSS!!!!!" Isac cries. "GRWAR!!!" The tiger calls out, He can sense Boss's spirit energy near by. Two women stand on a wall watching the boy and tiger run by. "Isn't that the one who tried to save the arrancar?" One of the girls asks. "I do believe it was sister." the other responds. "We should capture him imediatly." They both vanish in a flash.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2009)

After pushing the light of Fractal Chaos back and forth repeatedly, Erin was now positive.

In the darkness, the statues were moving.

Because of this, she had immediately amped up the Reiryoku she fed her Zanpaktou to max, and had formed a perimeter around everyone down here.

Herself and Nagi, the woman invader, and three males had arrived down there. Erin was taking stock of them all, noting that the males, while they wore Shinigami clothes, were definitely not Shinigami themselves.

But she didn't want to start any fights in here. She may need their help to get out of here. The six had formed a circle inside Erin's light, watching the statues that were still. In the darkness, the numbers of stone increased, forming a ring around them.

A sudden presence ran through the room, and a beam of light shot down from the hole, far far above them. A moment later, a mass of pink cloth crashed down on the floor. A second figure appeared at his side, alighting gracefully on the ground. The third appeared rapidly, with the loud swish of a Shunpo, halting his movement and looking out at the darkness. From all three, Reiatsu blasted.

To Erin, it was like she had just been smacked in the face with a sack of bricks.

More than that, she'd just been run over by a solid wall. The fact that it was only for a second was something she was only grateful later, when she was in full control of her mental functions and was processing what had happened this day.

The three Captains, Kyoraku Shunsui, Unohana Retsu and Kuchiki Byakuya, were combining their Reiatsu and forming a massive field with them at the centre. The Reiatsu field pulsed and pushed back the darkness, rolling it and the Reishi it carried away. The statues it washed over crumbled, deprived their life source. When the Reishi returned, they would rebuild.

2nd Division's Soi Fon, and a number of the Special Ops followed down the hole. The Ops members moved swiftly to surround five of the six gathered down here, performing the white cloth transportation as a group to remove them while the dense Reishi field was not cutting off movement. In her last moments there, Erin swore she could see the Reishi field actually clawing its way through the three Captains' counterfield.

Soi Fon approached Melisa and offered her no chances. The white cloth surrounded them and they were gone. A moment passed wherein, one by one, each of the three Captains remaining vanished up through the hole. Outside of it, a number of the Special Ops stood on guard, with a sealing team from the Kidou Corps forming a barrier over the top of the hole once the Captains were through.

With the entire group of invaders present, the Captain-Commander of Soul Society appeared before them. Erin, Nagi, Asami and Kazuo were compelled to bow, as was a taught custom. The quincy, humans, and even Arrancar stood nonplussed.

After a moment, Kama arrived, Neku, Josef, Boss and Ssob in tow.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

"PLEASE STOP!!!" Isac shouts. But his tiger keeps running, Isac has no idea where it's running too. But he just wishes it would stop. Just stop... JUST STOP!! Isac shouts in his head. At that moment he feels the rope loosen.. Isac opens his eyes and. "AH!!!" He's flung into the air. The force from the tiger's sudden stop sending him into the distance.

"Oh?" Soh comments. "You saved him." Sah adds. "Grr...." The tiger growls. "Bad kitty." The two raise their Zanpakto. "We shall teach you some manners."

With Isac-

"GUAH!!!" He could see doors in front of him. This was bad, he was going to crash into them... it was going to hurt... he knew it was going to hurt... It BAM!!! He crashes into the doors before he can finish his sentence, breaking them open. The teen then rolls and skips across the floor like a rock across water. He keeps rolling until he ends up at the feet of Isis... That was poor luck...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

"Hello _Isac_." Isis wears her best terrifying face.

A few steps away, Melisa secretly admits she's kinda cool.

"So it seems everyone's here now?" Kyoraku Shunsui, First Division Captain and Captain Commander of the Gotei 13, sits on his chair. At his left is Nanao Ise, First Division's Vice Captain.

A few steps forward, 2nd Division's Soi Fon, 4th Division's Unohana Retsu, 6th Division's Kuchiki Byakuya, 8th Division's Minamara Kama and 13th Division's Neith Isis stood in their usual positions. A meeting would be held later this evening amongst the 13 Captains to debrief them on this situation.

Isis takes a few steps towards the group she hadn't brought here, eying the two Shinigami, one she knew all too well, with a scrutinising glance. "And which _genius_," she asks dangerously, "Had the brilliant idea of breaking the floor and falling to the library depths, which, may I remind you, are specifically off limit to all those below Captain status?"

Erin mumbled something noncommittal under her breath.

"Pardon me?" Isis leaned forward dangerously.

"I was going to jump off the falling rock and land on one of the lower balconies," Erin admitted, "I just wasn't expecting to be chased down there."

Isis pulled Erin up so she was standing. She pulled up Erin's right arm, and held it firmly, then stepped behind Erin. Erin was letting her arm hang limply in Isis's grasp, so as not to earn her ire. Thus, she was completely unable to defend herself as Isis used Erin's own arm to whack her directly in the face. Melisa adds another notch to her opinion of Isis.

Isis drops Erin, who really felt she probably deserved that, and returned to the row of Captains.

"I'm more than willing to listen to everyone here," the Captain Commander began, "After I've finished. Even you," he tips his hat at the two Arrancar ladies. He doesn't seem to be paying attention to Boss and Ssob. Nanao restrains the urge to hit him.

"As I'm sure the Shinigami here noticed," Kyoraku stood, "there was a delegation of Kidou Corps and Special Ops forces protecting and sealing that hole. Each of you four will serve as a guardian of that hole until it is properly sealed again."

He began to walk forward, past the Captains.

"Under Seireitei is a cavern. It stretches to the Deathstone walls deep underground. This cavern is filled with Reishi that has remained, relatively undisturbed, since Seireitei first came to be. Inside this field of Reishi, memories are sealed. Memories that, with time, take form. What you saw, was the resting place of memories lost in death and rebirth. Memories of human, Shinigami, hollow, Arrancar, and many more. A living presence down there disturbs the Reishi, which attempts to restore order by removing the presences. You were all incredibly lucky."

Erin was listening with bated breath. Some of the humans seemed edgy, but even they realised the power that was the 1st Division Captain.

"I would like to say, no harm no foul at this point, but the fact is, harm may very well have been done. It could be a long time before that Reishi settles fully. It might even seep upwards and take part of the land for itself. You will have to very carefully consider your impacts."

Isis glowered at Erin, who could feel her burning stare.

"I would ask," Kyoraku waved a hand at the group assembled, "that you divide into the groups you consider yourself a part of. I will hear each group's accounts, and ask you of your presence."

A few of the Captains seemed a little fidgety at their leader's lax attitude, and willingness to deal with what was considered the enemy. Nonetheless, it was not like, under his presence, anyone here was a danger.

Erin moved closer to Asami, Kazuo and Nagi. Each of the three, knowing she was one of the main instigators of this whole incident, tried to shy away from her. The group of four Shinigami quickly broke away from the remaining humans, quincy and arrancar.

Selia stepped close to Alan, privately thankful that she hadn't gone down that hole. She was beginning to really feel like she'd stepped into something way over her head.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

Boss, Ssob, Kou, Ereki, Neku and Isac all stepped away from the Joutei and proudly stood in the same group. They were their for the same purpose. Neku didn't hold the joutei's will nor did isac. They came to rescue boss. The two humans look up at the shinigami and take a deep breathe. "WE'RE PROUD TO BE WITH THE ARRANCAR!!!" they cheer. Boss just slaps his foreheads. "You god damn mororns... now if they kill me they kill the two of you. GENUIUS PLANNING!" WHAP! A hand slaps Isac upside the head. "I... I missed you boss...." Isac's eyes swell up with tears. 

Josef slinks away past everyone and stands by himself. He was after all, here for his own reasons none dealing with the rest of the people here. The joutei all stood proudly by Melisa. "Neku..." she thinks to herself and lets out a sigh. "Doesn't matter why we're here anymore. We're all going to prison anyway." she sits on the ground, arms and legs crossed. "So, do whatever. I don't care anymore." The rest of the joutei blinked. "Th..This is new..." Xan sweatdrops.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 19, 2009)

Kazuo shuffled over next to Asami, making a quick glance at Captain Kuchiki. Luckily, the Captain was not looking over at them at the moment. He didn't think he could bear eye contact. "What're we gonna do Asami? It sounds like something really big happened. We're in big trouble, aren't we?" There were other humans and quincies around, this had been a much bigger thing than he had thought...and were those _hollows?_

Asami wrapped her arm around Kazuo's shoulders, leaning in and whispering. "Well, the first thing I'd say is not to lie. You're not gonna fool anyone, and it's not like the humans or quincies would say the same thing. But hey, don't worry too much. Whatever big thing happened, we weren't really involved in. Besides, I'm the one who'll take any heat. You just followed the commands of a seated officer." The words helped, somewhat. Kazuo didn't want Asami to be in trouble, but he did feel some relief hearing that she was going to do her best to handle this all. 

But what exactly had gone on in that library? He was tempted to ask Erin for information, but immediately decided against it. Everyone would probably be unhappy with him trying to inquire about this. Besides, she had to be in _huge_ trouble.

Speaking of huge trouble, he glanced over to Kana, and then at the three quincies he had met. Kazuo wondered what would happen to them. Hopefully they'd get off easy, since they weren't involved in the library either. But they _did_ break into Seireitei...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

Kyoraku strides forward to Melisa. The Joutei try to form a protective circle around her, but somehow they're all pushed aside, without anyone touching them.

The Captain Commander bobs down so that he's squatting before Melisa, who was sitting on the ground. He pokes her head a few times until she looks ready to snap at him.

"Why don't you start with explaining why you came here?" he asked friendlily.

The fact that one or two of the Captains looked ready to behead Melisa had she lashed out at Kyoraku probably wasn't helping, but he was trying to understand the situation fully. That was the first vital step.

Unohana Retsu, recognising the Reiatsu signatures of a large number of Quincy, caught a Hell Butterfly, recorded a message and sent it off. It would bring 10th Division's Hitsugaya Toushirou, the Captain in charge of dealing with spiritual affairs in the real world. He'd need to record the humans gathered here and their powers anyway.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

Kyoraku strides forward to Melisa. The Joutei try to form a protective circle around her, but somehow they're all pushed aside, without anyone touching them.

The Captain Commander bobs down so that he's squatting before Melisa, who was sitting on the ground. He pokes her head a few times until she looks ready to snap at him.

"Why don't you start with explaining why you came here?" he asked friendlily. Melisa blinks. "Short hand, We came here to take a book on the kings key so that we could find it's location, use it to break into the kings domain, take over control and increase the number of shinigami in the real world because you lazy bastards decide that ONE shinigami in a town is enough. WHEN IT ISN'T! IT'S ALL YOUR DAMN FAULT MY PARENTS DIED!" She took a swing at the captain.

"IT'S YOUR DAMN FAULT WE HAD TO SUFFER! YOUR DAMN FAULT THAT WE WERE LEFT ALONE IN THE WOLRD!!!! WHY WOULDN'T WE BREAK INTO SOUL SOCIETY!? WE'RE SICK OF YOU SHINIGAMI AND YOUR ARROGANCE! YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF SHINIGAMI JUST SITTING AROUND DOING NOTHING AND THANKS TO THAT OUR FAMLIES DIED!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

Kyoraku had titled his head slightly at the swing, so that it cruised just past his head. He waved down the Captains, who had all gone on guard and some were only a few steps back, swords drawn.

"One Shinigami is not enough," he agreed. "Neither is ten. Perhaps one hundred is not enough. If they were a Shinigami for every Hollow and every soul, maybe, then, it would be enough. One is not enough. But it is all we have."

At the outer edges of the hall, Tenth Division's Hitsugaya Toushiro arrived. He noted the number of people present, but held off making himself known.

Kyoraku spoke softly, gnawing away and a tension and hatred that had been nursed in suffering, eroding it with that stare he had where he saw right into another person's soul. It was a quality of his that made him who he was.

"The truth of the worlds, is in balance," he spoke again into the silence. "For every number in one world, a similar, if not equal number must exist in the next. For every Shinigami that enters your world, to hunt Hollow and protect souls, there is a risk. Over countless millenia, that number has been honed. Those statues...if the balance of their existence was upset, they would expand in all directions, and cast chaos and destruction. They exist as mere statues. What do you believe, would happen if reality itself were disturbed, were unbalanced? The weight of too many souls one one side, could cause the balance to tip, to fall. That would cost far more lives than we save."

It was a simple explanation in truth. Shinigami exist to hunt Hollow. But there needs to be balance, or the world will upset itself. Understanding of this threat was less easily comprehended. But he had spoken his piece. A group of invaders had come to Seireitei in order to demand more action from the Shinigami. The Shinigami responded with the fact that more action from them is impossible. All that can be left is the reaction.

The tenth Division Captain made his presence known, and then addressed the humans and Quincy.

"If you'd be willing to tell me your names and powers, 'quincy' is a category, by the way, please come over here. By recording your details, we can make arrangements easier for how to deal with your presence in the real world, and any information you might request. Matsumoto!"

The fukutaichou of Tenth appeared at her Captain's side, carrying a scroll and pen. "Hiii," she smiled, "over here please."

Selia and Alan looked back and forth at the situation, shrugged, figured this was the best way out of this crazy situation and moved over to the white haired teen.

"Selia Tarn, Quincy of Karakura Town." Selia introduced herself. Alan likewise.


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2009)

"Wait a minute" Kagato  said to Melisa after Toshirou had finished talking.
"The whole point of this was to kill the king, you could have told us this." Kagato looked at Kyoraku and said. "Sir I would like to inform you I had no idea on what this mission was for." and then went to talk to Toushiro.

"Your just a kid you look about the same age as me, I guess if I want to I can be shinigami captain to ha! Anyways I am Kagato Nisshin, Quincy supreme."

While this was happening Nagi went to talk to the captains after receiving permission to speak he answered. 

"Sir as a member of the 12th division, I frequent the library often on behalf of my captain, and as I saw the hole in the floor in order to preserve the library and books I took it upon myself to see the disturbance that was happening there. And shortly thereafter I find myself before you. I hope you can see I was not aiming to make trouble."

Nagi looked around, the Shinigami Asami caught his eye he really didn't like the look of her but me, what could he do about it.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

"We're out of here." Melisa comments. "I don't feel like talking to shinigami anymore." She sits up snaps her fingers, the joutei all surround her. "The Joutei are disbanded till further notice. Everyone do what you want.." she look sat the new recruits, this comment was aimed directly at them. "Neku. don't fucking die." She speaks, making her way to the door. "I don't care if you stop me or not. I'm going home and going to bed." 

Josef just blinked. "Uh.... Josef Al Han... Dark Quincy..." He rubs the back of his head. A bit confused about the whole thing really. Isac and Neku blinked. "Neku Minamoto. Kick ass hollow human.. thingie." He rubs his chin. "Holman... Humallow...." he was kind of confused as to what to call himself... "Isac Kutagawa... Human.." He bowed. "Boss/Ssob B. Uggy, Arrancar brothers of epic awesomeness and rulers of part of heuco mundo." They both take an awesome pose.

"Kou~ Arrancar and Ssob's..." She blushed before finishing. "Ereki! Kick ass arrancar, musician, and beautiful beyond compare!" she ran her fingers through her hair. "MY GOALS TO START A KICK ASS ROCK BAND AND RULE THE HOLLOW REALM!"


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2009)

"Wait this means we can just fuck off, just go like that. You kidnap us, bring us here, risk our lives for no informed reason, forcing us with threats, I agreed with you because I felt that you had a good heart, and now you just fuck off because your tired and want to leaving us no foreseeable way home. You know what Melisa, before I thought you were a highly attractive bitch that really was good at heart, but really your just dark souled psycho flatchested bitch, who will die alone!"  He paused and opened his mouth again.

"You complain that there aren't enough shinigami around, maybe instead of fucking attacking them, you use your kidnapped band of merry men to fight the Hollows, help yourself instead of bitch whining. The quincy order are on the case now anywaaaaayz so you can leave it up to us. The irony is so sweet that you can transform into a hollow, yea shinigami captains a hollow, as I quincy I should have destroyed you ages ago." 

Kagato hacks up some spit and spits it at Melisa's feet. "You make me sick!"

And then he shut up, with his arms folded with an angry yet stern look on his face, the most serious he had ever been.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 19, 2009)

"Seesh, Hikari always does that awaken thing forcing me to leave.... Wait until it comes to Bankai I'll beat him in seconds."Marco said and jumeped off the rock onto the ground, and into the ever shining light from the sun. He streched his arms and lay down looking up towards the blue skys above. Clouds drifting like galleons.

_Hikari's plan for me... To be honest that doesn't sound too good, an avatar making plans for his wielder and he clearly has knowledge of all the diffrent planar shperes as he calls them. I dont like him keeping me in the dark with his 'plan'._Marco throught he looked around before taking a deep breath and relaxing. He wanted to go fishing but he didn't want to go too far from the 13th squad's patrol areas incase he was given a new assignment by the Vice-Captain or Captain.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

"Wait this means we can just fuck off, just go like that. You kidnap us, bring us here, risk our lives for no informed reason, forcing us with threats, I agreed with you because I felt that you had a good heart, and now you just fuck off because your tired and want to leaving us no foreseeable way home. You know what Melisa, before I thought you were a highly attractive bitch that really was good at heart, but really your just dark souled psycho flatchested bitch, who will die alone!"  He paused and opened his mouth again.

"You complain that there aren't enough shinigami around, maybe instead of fucking attacking them, you use your kidnapped band of merry men to fight the Hollows, help yourself instead of bitch whining. The quincy order are on the case now anywaaaaayz so you can leave it up to us. The irony is so sweet that you can transform into a hollow, yea shinigami captains a hollow, as I quincy I should have destroyed you ages ago." 

Kagato hacks up some spit and spits it at Melisa's feet. "You make me sick!"

And then he shut up, with his arms folded with an angry yet stern look on his face, the most serious he had ever been.


"I don't give a darn what you think." Melisa comments. "You're way home was always here by the way dumbfuck." she points towards Boss. "I figured Neku would do everything he could to save his friends ass." She then turned. "We've had our own means here and our own means back." The joutei were confused, Melisa's never acted like this before.. she seems almost as if she's given up.. Like the captains words just removed everything she had lived for.

"Hate isn't logical." Neku comments. "Hate breeds only hate. When someone feels hate, they don't bother to think plans through. They don't bother to think of another way. Melisa hated the shinigami, so she focused on that. She didn't focus on slaying hollow... Besides." He turns to that annoying quincy. "I'm part hollow. You want to kill me to?" He didn't care, he was part hollow. His body could fully morph into a hollow. He felt at home fighting against hollow. He was a hollow....

With Max-

The armor felt, heavy, Very heavy. It made it difficult to move, and he wondered how much it would help. BAM! the hollow attacks him and knocks him back. He felt the force, but not the pain of the punch. Yeah, This armor was good, It was dense, super dense. Heavy, but if he used the wind as his blade he could make up for that fact...


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 19, 2009)

Dai looks around and steps forward.
"Well, I guess its time that I formally introduce myself."  He takes out the lolipop from his mouth and looks at the shinigami.  "The name is Daisuke Ono.  The Crimson Quincy," he says with confidence.
Behind him, Kana tries to suppress her laughter by closing her mouth with her hands, but to no avail.  "HAHAHAHAHAHA!  Crimson Quincy!?"  She begins rolling on the floor laughing.
Dai turns to her, his face all flushed.  "Y-Yeah?  Whats so funny?"
"HAHAHA, oh God."  She gets up and wipes a tear from her eyes.  "You try to act so cool sometimes~"
"Whatever..."  He shoves his lolipop back into his mouth and puts his hands behind his head and looks away from her.
"Anyway, time to introduce me."  She adjusts her glasses and they twinkle in the light.  "I am the Hero of Heroes, the Savior of Saviors.  I am KANA!"  She raises her hand and points up to the sky and then looks at the shinigami.  "Don't forget it."
_"And she says I try too hard..."_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

Matsumoto looked like she was about to take a shine to Kana. Hitsugaya pushed her aside before a nightmare was unleashed.

The other Captains, no longer needed, were drifting away. They'd have to return for the night's meeting anyway.

"Heeeey," Isis moved over to Asami and Kazuo, "So you poor things got wrapped up in this situation huh? How about changing to 13th? I can promise to keep you at a level where this won't cause you problems."

"I'd appreciate it if you didn't try to recruit my squad members," Kuchiki Byakuya passed by. He was silent after that. Isis poked her tongue out at his back, but said no more. She moved over to Erin and Nagi.

"I'll take you both back to 12th, since your Captain isn't here. Erin," Isis faced her, "I'm gonna have to tell him you've been a bad girl. It would be a really good idea to come back right now."

Erin shook her head. "I...can't," she had to admit. Why, she wouldn't say.

The orange haired woman with the white haired captain was handing out some type of badge to the Quincy and humans that passed her. "This lets any Shinigami around know that you've been approved Hollow Hunters by us. It'll prevent any miscommunication in the real world. What's more, if you need to talk to a Shinigami, it'll make them more willing to talk back. Just...let's try to keep the surprise visits to a minimum, shall we?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 19, 2009)

With Kazuo

Kazuo was completely surprised by how well things worked out. He saw that the humans were being well taken care of; it seemed like they were even being deputized in a sense, to be able to help hunt hollows in the real world.

At least things would work out well for them. Kazuo hadn't released any of his worries about his own future in Seireitei. Getting involved in all of this, no matter how much, _couldn't_ end well for any of them. 

---

With Potemkin

Potemkin found Rahs in the same location he been left at when Potemkin went to rest. Rather determined to see what Potemkin could do, then. That was good to see; it was important to find out exactly how his powers would play out in a one-on-one fight. 

"I'm ready whenever you are." Potemkin held no delusions about winning this fight, but it was good to know that it was not a life-or-death one. This would also provide a good opportunity to see Rahs' abilities.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 19, 2009)

"So this is where you go to relax eh? Kura."
Marco closed his eyes and sighed and said, "Please leave me alone, I dont get muxch time to relax ever since I joined the 13th division, Captain Isis seems to have a thing with me doinbg alot of work."
"As if... The 13th division has to deal with the most ammount of Hollows. What did you expect when you joined this division. Anyway, I heard the Captain let you go kill that Hollow you was targeting, since your alive I presume you won."
Marco sighed and said, "I won but very little came out of it. My family still dead."He muttered under his breath almost silently.
"So then, why you so disapointed at least the Hollow was defeated and that means any souls it devoured come here right?"
"Yes but how likly is it I ever find them in Soul Society, pritty damn low since they could of poped up in any of the districts."
"So your not happy you freed them? The reports where that you almost got yourself killed and was required to use your own body in order to get a direct hit."
Marco sighed and went silent after that, he wasn't in the mood to go any further than he already had.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> With Potemkin
> 
> Potemkin found Rahs in the same location he been left at when Potemkin went to rest. Rather determined to see what Potemkin could do, then. That was good to see; it was important to find out exactly how his powers would play out in a one-on-one fight.
> 
> "I'm ready whenever you are." Potemkin held no delusions about winning this fight, but it was good to know that it was not a life-or-death one. This would also provide a good opportunity to see Rahs' abilities.



Rahs stood.

"Use your abilities to the best of your abilities. I would see your power."

A solid ball of sand molded itself around Rahs's fist. With a thunderous punch, it launched at Potemkin.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

Neku, Isac, Ssob, Boss, Kou and Ereki blinked. "What exactly is going to happen to them/us." they all point at the arrancar. "If i might say something before you respond commander." Kama bows. "These arrancar have not been shown to hold any ties to Aizen... and if possible... we could allow them to return to their world with the humans.. As long as they follow the rules i would like to set up..." 

He adjusts the sunglasses on his head. "If possible, I would like to continue to moniter their growth while they are in the human realm and hueco mundo. As well as use them as a possible means of finding out aizen's intentions... should that be cleared by you of course." He bows. He didn't really have any intention of doing what he was doing... somewhat... He was going to do it whether the captain commander agreed or not and simply said they escaped...

It serves as a means of getting closer to Aizen, sacrificing a few cards for the chance to obtain better ones. Overall making your hand a winning one.. this is strategy employed in almost every card game.. It holds risks, The enemy gets an idea of your previous hand... But you get the chance to have a better one.


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2009)

Kagato looked at Neku, with a look of shock on his face he had forgot he was part hollow. As he got his badge.
"I'm sorry Neku, I don't mean you, you have a good heart. Unlike some people."
Kagato sighed.
"I'm sorry I just got a bit angry, a crew member that has lost his captain. How am I supposed to feel."

And then he fell to the floor. 
"This whole time, I have done nothing but help you guys, yet you see me as that annoying little shit. I haven't tried to run away, kill any of you or give anything less than my full best. I challenged an Adjucha with broken ribs that I got from o' fearless leader for your protection. I didn't care that you guys didn't really like me, weren't my friends, that I was risking my life and attacking shinigami, just because I wanted to help. I respected her it was this respect that drove me forward, I would have given my life for her but now she does this to me."

"She was our fucking boss!!!"

A quite obvious tear formed in Kagato's eyes, then he quickly wiped it away his eyes still red. 
"Before this, I was just a loser stoner, now my fathers proud of me and I am proud of myself, I should be happy. But you have taken this from me as well."

Kagato put his hand up. His voice still crackly and his eyes red.
"Captain, I want to leave now."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

"It has been noted before that Arrancar recover their humanity, and some thus, carry no evil with them."

Kyoraku faced the group. "As such, if you are maintaining a promise never to consume a human soul, nor to attack a Shinigami, your existence is not a threat to us. At the same time," his hand was resting on one of his swords, "I can offer you, right now, purification. Within the halls of Seireitei, you can be returned to a single soul. Who knows, you might even become Shinigami. But this is an offered choice, not an enforced one."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

"It has been noted before that Arrancar recover their humanity, and some thus, carry no evil with them."

Kyoraku faced the group. "As such, if you are maintaining a promise never to consume a human soul, nor to attack a Shinigami, your existence is not a threat to us. At the same time," his hand was resting on one of his swords, "I can offer you, right now, purification. Within the halls of Seireitei, you can be returned to a single soul. Who knows, you might even become Shinigami. But this is an offered choice, not an enforced one."

"yeah...." The arrancar all blink. "SCREW THAT!" they shout at once. "Like hell we want to be purified.." Boss comments. "It hurts." Ssob nods. "I like my form." Kou smiles. "I still need to become queen of the hollow rockers!" Ereki cheers. "We promise not to attack shinigami and crap. But like hell we want to be purified." Boss comments. "Besides... the shinigami attacked me the first time...." He looks around. "Ah.. I heard two girls kicked your ass..." Ssob blinked. "THEY CHEATED!!!!" Boss growled. 

"We do not cheat." A voice echoes. "raah...." THUD! Isac's tiger is flung at him and crashes into the ground. "Commander. We can not allow such a decision to be made. These are arrancar, they can not be trusted." Sah states. "Yes my dear sister is correct. The arrancar will not-" Before she can finish, boss cuts her off. "OI!!!! YOU COME FOR A REMATCH!? I'LL KICK YOUR ASS!!!" He threatens. "You couldn't beat your way our of a paper bag." Soh and Sah wave him off. "WHAT!?" Boss growls. Isac looks down at his tiger... It's... POOF! It returns to normal then vanishes... "Fine...?" He blinks...

Neku just let out a sigh. "I never wanted to follow the Joutei, I just cared about saving my friend..." He let out a laugh. "I haven't had a new friend since freaking third grade." He smirked. "COME ON!!! FIGHT ME DAMN IT!!!" Boss was being held back by the other three arrancar. "COME ON BROTHER!!!! DON'T DO SOMETHING STUPID!!!" Soh and Sah just stuck their tongues out at Boss to egg him on. "GRAAH!!!!" He made clawing motions towards them.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 19, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin held his arms up to his chest, becoming prepared for the fight. The ball of sand shot towards him, but he made no attempt to dodge. When the ball of sand was just a foot away, he swung out his hands, activating his instant Negacion. 

The dense ball exploded, and along with the sand around Potemkin stirred up by the Negacion, formed a cloud of sand around Potemkin, blocking him from view.

A split second later, Potemkin burst out of the cloud of sand, charging at full speed towards Rahs. A crimson glow inside his mouth indicated a cero was charged and ready to fire.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

"Ah, it's getting lively," Kyoraku seemed past his serious moment, "But I think there's nothing more that needs to be said. Our visitors have been seen to, and the situation is, mostly, resolved. The Tenth Squad Captain will escort you to the World Gate."

As Sah and Soh began to raise their objections, Nanao, head of the Shinigami's Women association, quickly headed them off and bribed them with a few made up ranks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> With Potemkin
> 
> Potemkin held his arms up to his chest, becoming prepared for the fight. The ball of sand shot towards him, but he made no attempt to dodge. When the ball of sand was just a foot away, he swung out his hands, activating his instant Negacion.
> 
> ...



Rahs raised a hand. With it, spikes of sand raised and hardened, rapidly appearing in Potemkin's path. A cloud of sand also rose up and condensed before Rahs.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

"Ah, it's getting lively," Kyoraku seemed past his serious moment, "But I think there's nothing more that needs to be said. Our visitors have been seen to, and the situation is, mostly, resolved. The Tenth Squad Captain will escort you to the World Gate."

As Sah and Soh began to raise their objections, Nanao, head of the Shinigami's Women association, quickly headed them off and bribed them with a few made up ranks.

"Let's just get home." Neku sighs. "I agree." Isac facepalms. "I'm still your teacher." Boss blinks. "Ah? when did you become a teacher..." Ssob rubs his chin. "It seems like they would fire you pretty quick...." WHACK! Boss smacked him. "I TAUGHT YOU TO FIGHT!!! REMEMBER THAT!" he growls ."Same old boss." Isac chuckles. "the hell does that mean!?" Boss smacks Isac.

"Sigh. I've still found nothing about my parents." Josef looks at his pendent... "I guess i have a lot of searching to do... Past japan perhaps...." He nodded. "When i return to japan.. during summer break.. I think i will search the rest of the world for my mother and father..." 

With Max-

"WIND SWORD!" He forms a Katana from the wind and slashes at the hollow. It just jumps backward, Max has become slow... He can't move well in the earth armor. "AHAHA!!!" The hollow laughs. "You-" Before he can finish, Max has dropped his armor. "I've got a better idea for armor." He raises his hands. "Eh?" The hollow blinks, Strings shoot out in a large net form.

"WHAT THE HELL!?" The hollow jumps backward, the net seems to grip nothing. The hollow laughs, this guy was such an idiot, he missed... The net suddenly shrinks forming a large dense ball of air. "W..Wha-" the air swirls and surrounds Max, Forming armor of air. "Now, I'm much lighter." Max smirked. "GDI!! STOP DOING WEIRD STUFF!" the hollow shouted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

"Uhhhm, excuse me?" Selia sped up a little so that she was walking just behind the white haired teen Captain, "The actual reason I came to Soul Society was to ask whether there was anything known about my parents? Lilith and Ream?"

Hitsugaya Toushiro shook his head. "I apologise," he told them, "But I know nothing of those names."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

"RAAAH!!" Max charges at the hollow. He is determined to defeat the beast. He doesn't know why, he just has too.. he has to beat it.. "WIND BLADE!" He slashes downward, cutting the hollows mask again. He slashes to the left, cutting the hollows arm, he slashes down, cutting the hollows chest, he slashes and slashes and slashes until the hollow vanishes in an explosion of spirit and blood. 

"Hah...Hah...Hah.." Max's weapons form small gusts of wind and vanish into the air. "It... Went well..." he thought... He used up too much spirit.. the armor requires a great amount of focus and concentration... right now, Max's control isn't good enough... he can't... THUD! He falls to the ground, He has no strength left... all he has is a smile on his face, Max has gotten stronger.... He's getting closer to being able to stand next to Neku in battle.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 19, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Rahs raised a hand. With it, spikes of sand raised and hardened, rapidly appearing in Potemkin's path. A cloud of sand also rose up and condensed before Rahs.



Potemkin leapt up and over the spikes, still aimed towards Rahs. As the jump brought him up to the cloud of sand, the mouth opened and a crimson beam poured out. As the cero fired, the body behind it crumbled away, destroyed by the backblast of the beam.

As the cero was fired, the real Potemkin ran out of the sand cloud, running around Rahs and getting ready to come at him from the side or behind. Rift mines were prepared in the spines around his arms.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 19, 2009)

With Dio, Klaud and company.

Dio had registered himself as well, he didn't really like the idea of being on a Shinigami list......Well God of Deaths.....I mean it doesn't really sound very inviting, it would be like giving the Grim Reaper yourself your name and adress but in this case he was giving his name and such to like a million less omnipotent Grim Reapers.

"Uhm, my name is Di.....Dick Cheny and....."A singly eye brow belonging to Matsumota was raised and Dio quickly surrendered....Well when he finally noticed it, there were other features that drew his, Klaud's ,any another man with a half a brain here, attention."Alright, alright, Dio Da Spazio, human."He admitted and the vice-captain let it slide, it was just a little human boy after all.

"Klaud Nine, Quincy and your future husband."He announced, getting a few shocked reaction.The Quincy  had fallen in love with the woman, hearts in his eyes."Well, future husband is a bit too much at my age, let's keep it on future lover for now, we'll see how it works out from there."

Eventually Dio dragged Klaud the hell away from the Shinigami, though the Quincy promised to write/call.Though it was a rather stupid thing to do by Klaud Dio couldn't help but laugh, this Quincy who always was so cautious and all was now doing something as risky as flirting with a much older former enemy....Well if you could call it flirting that is.

With the Espada



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stars appeared in the little Espada's eyes."Really, can I have a hat and a cane too?"A victory dance was initiated by Lambo, he pointed his index fingers and did some weird butt shaking dance routine while his hands wiggled around randomly."Wait......A.....Sec....."He suddenly stopped, giving Lunas a suspicious look.

"What about the pimp cup sir?"He warningly pointed his finger at the moon stepping Espada."You better not forget the cup, it's gold with silver cow spots on it and in diamonds it says Lambo."He continued his dance again,whether Lambo was really this innocent and believing was a mystery for now.

Maxi ignored Lunas, instead heading to a private quarter."Can I get a hat and a cane too mister?"Little Oso, the tiny fraccion belonging to Maxi, the one with the nosecap tugged at Lunas' clothing.The fact that Oso was this gullible was much clearer, this one here was probably the weakest one around here but before Lunas could answer Maxi grabbed and dragged Oso away from Lunas.

Lambo was still dancing at this point, only stopping when Lunas asked his name."My name is Lambo Toroloco, youngest of the Toroloco brothers."The boy arrancar announced proudly."Lambo is pronounced like Rambo but then with the ELLLLLLLLL sound instead of the ARRRRRR sound, my brother's first name is ARRRRR though."The little arrancar was rambling on, like a little kid would do.

"His name is stupid, I mean who has a first name like that and it doesn't even stand for anything it's just ARRRRR."He started to giggle at this point, pointing at his older brother."But there was something said about tea and gemstones I think?, I would like a lot of those."He stretched out as much as he could, the span of his short arms not really that impressive."This much tea and gemstones."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2009)

Rahs raised his outstretched arm, the condensed sand cloud raising with it. It took the cero's blast, exploding outward. Imitating Potemkin, Rahs pulled a mass of sand together into a fake of himself. While it wouldn't live up to scrutiny, in the sand cloud it would work wonders.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 20, 2009)

Potemkin paused at the edge of the sand cloud. Entering it would be putting himself into Rahs' domain. A dangerous venture, but perhaps...

The spines all along his back extended, giving Potemkin a method to attack anything that tried to strike him. As for those around his arms, they still held the rift mines. And as he moved into the sand cloud, he tried making a good creative use out of them. 

He activated the mines, still contained between his spines, but used his control to slow the rate and power of the suction. The mines now, instead of imploding and devouring anything within a short range of it, were a constant sucking forcing, pulling in smaller particles around Potemkin without having the power to bring in anything larger and solid. It seemed to be working well, sucking away the sand close to Potemkin.

Unfortunately, he could tell by the necessary control through his spines that this controlled suction was not something he could achieve if he left a mine alone.

Potemkin noted Rahs' form in the sand cloud, and advanced towards it. Given what Potemkin had seen of Rah's abilities, it would be far more advantageous to be as close as possible to him. Even if Rahs was stronger than Potemkin--and he most certainly would be, Potemkin had his spines and Rift Control to aid him. Besides, staying at range would assuredly be to Potemkin's disadvantage.

When he got near the form, Potemkin noted his mistake. When the sand nearby it was cleared, Potemkin could see that this was no hollow. A trick! Potemkin flung himself away from the sand doppleganger, his back spines moving around himself to strike at any attack that would come.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 20, 2009)

The sand glassed over from the intense heat of Rahs's cero. It shattered a moment later under the prolonged beam, leaving a blast of dense Reishi and glass heading towards Potemkin.

Rahs clapped his hands together, causing all the sand to wash away.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2009)

With the Ex-Joutei recruits-

Everyone had gathered at the gate. A few goodbyes and bows exchanged. "Wellp. You guys can take this way." Neku and Isac waved. Ssob and Boss snapped their fingers and opened a gargantia. "We're going through the easy way " they laugh and jump through the gate. "Bye~" Kou waved. "Get in here!" Ereki popped out of the gargantia and pulled her back in. Josef had stayed behind to go through the shinigami's gate... it would be less like he was joining forces with the hollow.

In the Real world-

Haruko was sitting on a bench, arms spread out, resting on the top of it. Her head tilted back looking into the sky. "It's boring.. today too..." She comments. "Hmm?" Something catches her eye, somethings.. falling out of the sky? "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!" A familar voice cries out. "NEKU-F!!!" WHAM! Neku crashes into Harko and destroys the bench.

"Guah..." He pushes himself off the ground. "Hi neku." Haruko waves. "Hi." He waves back. "Can you take your hand off my chest, it kind of hurts." Neku looked down and saw what his hand was grabbing. "Ah.. i thought the ground felt soft...." He sat up. followed by haruko. "Now~ Don't get me wrong~" Her face turned catty. "I enjoyed it~ But you've gotta be gentle with girls. Gentle." 

Neku blinked. "You're a perv." He comments. "Who had his hand on my chest."  "Accidently." Neku adds. "Mmhmm."  "Oh. Btw." she stands up. "WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN ASSHOLE!!!" WHAM! CRACK! SLAM! She uses everything she can find to beat Neku into a lump of flesh and some bone...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 20, 2009)

Selia and Alan were returning to their home, but were unsure as to their reception.

Yet it seemed no one was paying any attention to them. They were casually admitted, able to move as they like, and not one issue came up.

It was unnerving, to say the least.

~~~

Before Erin had even managed to get through 12th Division's gates, a Hell Butterfly came to her. Apparently she would be the first of the four Shinigami involved in assisting the Secret Forces and Kidou Corps in guarding/sealing the hole in the library, since it was technically her fault.

She wouldn't be getting at that scroll tonight.

Her Captain would probably kill her.

Wonderful.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2009)

With Neku-

"Ok! Ok! enough." He stood up and brushed himself off. "Oi... you're not hurt..." Haruko blinked. "No. No i'm not." The young girl was now popping up all around Neku, poking him with her finger. "So it doesn't hurt?" she poked him. "Nope." Neku blinks. "Ah?" she punches him. "OW!!!!" Haruko blows on her fist. "When did you become so strong..." Her eyes narrow at him. "Yesterday." He comments. WHACK! A piece of wood slams into his head and breaks. "WHAT THE HELL!?" He says, his forehead bleeding. "You're not that tough..." Haruko blinks. "WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!?" Neku growls. "I wanted to see how tough you were." Eri blinks. "SO YOU HIT ME IN THE FACE WITH A BOARD!?"

With Isac-

He and Boss arrive outside the Kento Shop Jr. "Ah. Kento." Boss waves. "AH!!! GHOST!!!!" Kento shouts, ducking into his building. "I was dead already, how can i be a ghost!?" boss yells. "AHH!!! ESCAPED CONVICT FROM SOUL SOCIETY!!!" Kento shouts in correction. "I DIDN'T ESCAPE!!!!" Boss shouts. "BULL CRAP! THAT KID WENT TO SAVE YOU AND YOU ARRIVED BACK HERE AFTER THAT! YOU ESCAPED!" Isac blinked. "They let Boss go as long as he doesn't eat humans or attack shinigami." Kento rubbed his chin. "that first one is easy for him... it's the second that's impossible." Boss blinked. "Bala." BAM!!! Kento's small area explodes. "OI!!! NO ATTACKING SHINIGAMI!!" Kento shouts. "You quit remember." 

With Akira-

He let out a sigh and returned with his captain and Sagi to the division. "WHY DID YOU LET THEM GO!?" De shouted. "I have hopes for them." Kama comments. "But some things can not be discussed in the company of certain people." He eyes everyone around. "Ooooh." Isake nods and follows his captain. "What's with these people." Akira wonders... The division is so secritive... he had overheard something his captain had said.. You reveal some cards and throw them away, For the chance to obtain better cards... So, What they did now was release the arrancar and humans in hopes of getting info on Aizen and the other arrancar? that's all Akira could understand... Maybe he didn't even understand that much of it.

With Ssob-

"Ah, I forgot humans can't fly." He blinks, looking down as Neku falls. "Are you ready to go back to Hueco mundo?" Kou grabs his arm. "Ah..." Ssob blushed. "S..Sure!!!" He shouts. Yeah, He was ready to go back to hueco mundo for a little while... He didn't have anything else to do you know.. No plans for the rest of his days.. He'd pop in to see his brother now and again, But that's all he could see himself doing.. Ssob never planed things far ahead. He just did them and did them with all his heart... So, It's no shock he's left witout a single idea what to do tomorrow....


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 20, 2009)

-With Dai and Kana-

The two walk together.  Dai looks at the ground with his hands in his pocket whilst Kana holds her new badge up in the air and stares at it dreamily.
"This is so cool~  And that shinigami with the big boobies seemed nice, dontcha think?"
"Meh, whatever."
"Eh?"  She sounds concerned and sees the look on Dai's face.  He seems slightly upset.  "Whats wrong?"
"Well.... that whole time we were in the Soul Society and I didn't get to fire off a single arrow..." 
"Awwww, seems like you enjoy firing them arrows of yours, eh?"
"Well, I figured that since we were on that whole mission doing stuff, I'd get to fire at least one arrow.  Hell, I didn't even get to flaunt my new techniques...."
"So you admit to liking being a Quincy?"
"I wouldn't go so far as to say that.  But with all this power,"  He raises his hand and looks into his palm, "I can't help but feel I can do bigger and better things.  I owe it to them."
"Who?"
His tone goes serious and he looks down at the floor again.  "Nevermind.  Maybe I'll tell you later." 
Kana simply stares back at him and then puts on a big smile on her face.  "Alright.  Just don't forget to come to kendo practice tomorrow."
They stop at a street corner and look back at each other.
"I couldn't skip it even if I wanted to.  Well, I'm off."
He turns his back to her and begins walking off towards home.  He then feels a tapping on his shoulder.
"Just one more thing."
Dai turns around.  "Yea?  What is it this ti-"  Kana gives him a kiss on his cheek.
"Thanks.  Its been fun to be able to share these kinda things with someone other than my family.  See ya tomorrow~"
She turns around and begins running off in the opposite direction.  Dai stands there and gently touches his cheek as his face turns red.  He then turns around and begins to walk home.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 20, 2009)

With Shin

The next few days Shin had spent training, slowly mastering his Shikai's capabilities until his Avatar called him out eventually, telling him that it was finally time.Shin sat down, momentarily putting his training aside and started meditation.Once again he was taken to the realm of his avatar and the Shakujo wearing silhouette appeared to him.

"You're slowly becoming less useless Rukodou Shinigami."The avatar told him, Shin just stood there with an annoyed look on his face."You've mastered the five realms now, knowing full well their capabilities and their limitations as well and now that you've reached this level, it is time for you to start mastering your Bankai."

"Bankai?"Shin was quite shocked to say the least, this soon already and there was something else that he was wondering about."What about that Sixth and final realm you mentioned, I haven't even seen a glimpse of that one yet you expect me to start mastering my Bankai."The Shinigami, or in the words of the avatar, the Rokudou Shinigami, asked.

"Ah young little and ignorant Rokudou Shinigami, do you even know how to unlock an Bankai?"The Avatar countered, Shin honestly admitted that he didn't knew how to do so."One must be able to manifest their Avatar in the physical world and coincidently I happen to be the spirit of the Sixth realm, I am the Deva realm or perhaps better known as God realm."

This was a bit much, Shin was stunned and lost for words, simply listening to what more his avatar had to say."The reason why the Sixth and most powerful realm could only be be activated until now was because you had to be able to take the Bankai trial first, the final realm will lead you to your Bankai or to both of deaths.....Hopefully you will be able to survive."Shin exited the meditative state and prepared himself for the battle against his Avatar.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 20, 2009)

Erin, tired as anything, stumbled back to 12th in the early hours of the morning.

The Kidou Corps had finally had enough of her Reiatsu responding to the whisps of Reiatsu from down below, and sent her away. It seemed like part of the ancient Reishi had gotten inside of her. They'd probably have to keep her and Nagi away now. She wondered how he felt about it.

"Idiot girl!"

The blow to her face sent her reeling. Tired and off guard, Erin crashed right into a wall and sunk down into a heap.

"I specifically told you to be ready last night to continue your work!" 12th Division's Captain, Kurotsuchi Mayuri grabbed Erin's collar, dragging her up, "How dare you fail to attend?"

"Wasn't there a Captains' Meeting?" Erin was tired, on the verge of unconscious sleep, and being slapped in the face by a man she hated. No respect would be found here, "You know why. I had to stand guard over the hole."

"Hooooh?" Mayuri's face was right in front of Erin's now. There was a smell of blood around him that she hated as well. "Then you were in the hole? In the depths? That would mean...there's interesting Reishi inside of you."

Oh no.

Dragging her along, Erin, in an exhausted and sleep-deprived state, dealt with the next few hours like it was a nightmare from which she couldn't escape. When the final Reishi extraction tests were done, her own body felt like it was on the verge of revolt. She collapsed into a corner somewhere, she didn't know where, and fell off reality entirely.

She slept.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 20, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin saw the cero strike the sand sculpture ahead of him. A trap indeed. His feet were only back on the ground for an instant, immediately pushing off the sands again in a powerful horizontal leap to move him out of the line of the blast.

Two things relieved Potemkin. The first was that his legs still gave him the powerful leap he had as a normal hollow. The second was that the sand sculpture had taken time (a short amount, but time nonetheless) to be overtaken by the cero, giving Potemkin just enough time to dive out of the way before the blast and shards shot by.

As he landed again and begun to skid along the sand, Potemkin dug the spines of his arm into the sand, causing himself to turn and face the source of the cero. The sand was fading; it seemed Rahs had dissipated it.

---

With Kazuo

"P-p-promoted?" Kazuo was shocked by the news. "What did the Captain say?"

Asami, who had the honor of bearing the news, grinned. "Something like 'Well, I can't have just an unseated officer doing such an important guard task, now can I?' I gotta say, I think my good word helped a bit too."

"Wow, 15th seat..." He could barely believe his good fortune. Even after all that his Captain had enough trust in him to make him a seated officer. Kazuo felt like his luck was finally going in the good direction.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 20, 2009)

With Shin

Shin took out his zanpakuto and held it out in front of him and then muttered the release phrase/word."Soukutsu!"And then immediately added the name of the zanpakuto."Shinzui Tatsujin!"Once again the six rings started ringing ringing, followed by the usual visual effects that accompanied it's release.A wind that could only be heard and a visible breath from a cold that couldn't be felt.

The next step was activating the new real, it would probably become quite a battle and so he was thankful he was in one of the Eleventh division's training areas.The place was wrecked as it was so more didn't matter at all, not that the Eleventh division staff gives a damn about property damage.That was something the first division should worry about according to them.

Shin caleld out."Sixth realm, Deva!"And the sixth and final ring started ringing right away, a new presence was expelled from that golden ring and it slowly took form.It was a dark energy that slowly solidified and took a shape resembling Shin, or even more the fifth realm which was a silhouette like as well.

All in all it was completely similar to the avatar, though now present in the human realm and carrying a golden Shakujo that had rings on it of a similar design of Shin's Zanpakuto. The form started to loosen it's muscles, preparing itself for the battle.After that the Shakujo was spun around several times, purely for intimidation purposes as it was later stabbed into the ground with great force.Cracking the ground.

"For both our sakes, I hope you can defeat me Rokdou Shinigami."The avatar warned him before it dashed towards him and Shin did the same, as the avatar smashed down with the Shakujo Shin countered with slashing his zanpakuto, the two weapons clashed into each other as the two started their battle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 20, 2009)

"Good movements," Rahs nodded. Being kept from hunting by Latas, Rahs was trying, at least, to sate his battlelust. Seeing the limits of one with as much luck as Potemkin had was something for him.

Even though he was faster now, Rahs never had gotten the hang of tight movements. Still, his speed was something else. Bracing himself against the ground for a moment, he launched towards Potemkin, fist forward, sand arcing out behind him from the pressure of his movement.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 20, 2009)

-The Next Morning-

Dai was sleeping in his bed, dreaming about recent events that had unfolded.  He then felt a strong pressure on his chest and woke up in pain.
"BIG BROTHER!  I CAN DO IT!"
Dai opens his eyes only to find Mawari jumping up and down on him.
"OUFF!"  He grabs her by her underarms and lifts her to his bedside.  He sits up and rubs his head, still drowsy from his slumber.  "What is it this time... its not nice to wake me up like that..."
"Look~!"
She raises her left hand and the Quincy Cross on her left wristband jingles.  She then makes a fist and there is a pink flash.
"Whoa."
She stands there proudly with a pink glowing Quincy bow in her hand.
"I can make my own bow now!"
Dai raises his hand and rubs her head.  "Thats pretty good, Mawari.  Hell, I couldn't make a bow like that until I was 10.  You should be really proud of yourself," and he puts on a big smile.
She returns the smile as well as a giggle. 
"Have you shown Mom yet?  I'm sure she'd be excited as well."
"Of course she showed me!"
BAM!
Dai's door flies open and there stands Luna with her hands on her hips.
"Its beautiful, isn't it?  A nice pink glow.  Very good Mawari.  I can't begin to tell you how proud I am of you.  Too bad Daddy isn't here to see this, but I'm sure he'd say the same thing."
"Thank you, Mommy.  I was afraid that I'd never be able to do the things Dai could do."
"So, how bout it honey?  You want to go out for a test run with your new powers?"
"Can I~?"
"Of course you can!"
Dai looks up.  "Isn't she a little young to be hunting hollows already?"
"Dai, I'll make sure nothing like that will happen again.  I promise.  Hey, maybe you can join us, after all, you are an official 'Hollow Hunter', eh?"
"Can you, Dai?  Please~"
He smiles back at the two.  "Alright."
Mawari jumps up into Luna's arm and she presses her back on the wall.  It was almost as if they had seen a ghost.
*"YOU'LL GO!?"*
"Sure.  Why not?"
Luna puts Mawari down and touches Dai's forehead with her hand.
"It doesn't feel like you have a fever...."  She then begins examining his eyes, mouth and ears before Dai pushes her back.
"I'm fine."
Luna glares at him for a moment and then points at him.  "...Who are you?  And what have you done with my son?"
He gets up and picks up his lolipop from his nightstand and grabs his towel and passes the two whilst he heads towards the bathroom
"I'm gonna start getting ready.  I'll meet you two downstairs in 15 minutes?"
The door shuts and the two are standing there.  Speechless.
"Dai..... wanting to go?  WHAT IS THIS MADNESS!?"
"Yay~  Big Brother is coming~"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2009)

"You didn't need to hit me with a plank of wood." Eri and Neku sit on his bed, Eri trying to take the splinters from his cheek. "Well, You said you could take it." she chuckled. "I said i was tougher!!!" He shouted. "Tougher should mean you can take a plank of wood to the face~" Haruko chuckled again. "No.. no it should- OUCH!!" Haruko ripped a splinter out. "That didn't hurt you big baby." She stuck her tongue out at him. "Shut up... you don't know how much it hurt..." She pulled out another, "OUCH!" Neku yelps. "Hey..." Haruko continues to pry out splinters. "w..Where were you?" she asks.

"I wasn't anywhere important." Neku comments. "You finally find a girlfriend..." She gently pulls on a splinter. "There was a girl who seemed to want me." RIP!!!! the splinter suddenly comes out violently. "GUAH!!! WHAT THE HELL!?" HE shouts. "Oop~ Slipped!" Haruko giggled. "Damn..." Neku rubbed his cheek. "So what, did you do it?" Haruko pulls out another splinter. "No." Neku comments. "why not." Haruko pulls out another splinter. "I don't like crazy girls." He states plainly. "T...That's it!? Was she.. cute!?" Neku nodded. "AND JUST CAUSE SHE'S CRAZY YOU DIDN'T GO FOR IT!?" 

Neku nodded. "Damn. Some guys would be all over her no matter what..." Haruko blinked. "I'm not driven by the lower brain." Neku nods. "or the upper brain." Haruko adds. "Exact... HEY!" RIP Haruko pulls out the last splinter. "OW!!!" Neku shouts. "Hehehe." Haruko sticks her tongue out at him. "That's it, im going to kick your ass." Neku sits up. "come and get me~" Haruko teases, running out of his room. "HEY! NO CHEATING!"


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2009)

Kagato was back at home sitting down, with some treating from his dad he wounds were healing faster, but his spirit was broknen. He had been home for just over a day but to him it felt like for ever.

There was a ring at the door, Kagato opened the door. 
"Kags dude where have you been, we missed you. Plus look at this I got some Skunk :ho" It was his friends holding a fat baggy of weed.

Kagato's face so apathetic, drugs just didn't work for him anymore, once he had felt the power of fighting adjuucha, breaking into soul society and the general flow his life had had recently he couldn't fall down from that. 

"Yea dude, I've been injured and whatnot and I now anit in the mood to blaze."

"yea yea its cool, you mind if we just jam."

"yea its cool." Kagato opened the door wide enough to let them.

"So Kags, how did you... break your ribs." He could see from the bruises wrapped around Kagato's bare chest section. 

"I can't talk about it. Sorry dude."

"Ahh that secret bizz...nizz with your dad and that, we understand."

A few hours later, they left and Kagato had felt like he hadn't been there with them. 

Kagohei had returned from work to see his soon apathetically sprawled out in the sofa. 

"Son, whats the matter, ever since you returned from soul society you haven't been the same."

"Being a Quincy in that world, and actually being worth something was such a rush and now I am stuck in this shitty human world, I can defeat hollows with a single flick, I finally found my pride but I have no outlet for it. I wanna do as the Shinigami do, fight the arrancars and just be a hero."

"Kagato my son, then go."

"Wait what?"

"Go to soul society, you are an official representative now, go train and return to me with your spirit strong and full."

Kagato's eyes held a feeling of passion, yes he could normally he couldn't bring himself to do it, but if it would make his father proud he would run to hueco mundo and back.

"But father how will I get there."

"My son, I believe in you, just spiritual fold."

"Can't you do it."

"Nope you must, you must start your own journey."

With that Kagato got up, flexed his muscles, packed his quincy suit, ginto and quincy cross. 

"Good by father."

With that Kagato closed his eyes and the reality around him started to ripple, and fold in on it self, until a small hole appeared. Kagato stepped through without looking back.

"God Speed my son!" Spoke Kagohei.
----------

Kagato ended up right at the gates of Seireitei. A place he had left not so long ago. His own quincy reiatsu now familiar to alot of the higher level shinigami and unfamiliar to the rest now spread around, as he released it awaiting someone to intercept.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

With Shin

The battle had been going on for quite some time now, days even, with Shin being forced to stop every now and then so that he could rest and eat.So far the Avatar had proved to be physically stronger and faster then Shin but Shin could counter the Shakujo with his superior Zanjutsu skills.Overtime though Shin could feel himself getting overall better, stronger, faster, and more skilled.

It was as if he was taking a crash course in becoming much more powerful and so far it was working fine, it was heavily straining and Shin had turned black and bruised but luckily the bluntness of the Shakujo didn't leave him with any open wounds, for now at least.Eventually when the avatar thought that Shin was ready for the finale stage he warned him with.

"At this point I will go all out, prepare yourself."He held out his Shakujo and and the first ring started ringing like it would do when he would activate the first realm and he jumped in the air, making sure the spirits wouldn't be able to come from below the ground but what happened was something completely different.

A smaller golden ring manifested and locked around the first ring of the Shakujo, all the while the ring kept ringing, and then another ring of similar size to the one before manifested and locked with the one before as it did, this process was repeated over and over and at high pace.A chain was being made at high speed and was on it's way towards Shin, when in range he knocked it away with his zanpakuto and attempted to move back.

But he wasn't fast enough, the chain came back after him again within seconds after being knocked back and eventually the bracelet sized chain of rings locked one around his wrist, finally stopping the process and tightly securing Shin who was pulled in by the Avatar.

With Setsuka

The female captain had been in a bad mood ever since that incident a few days before, well not that a bad mood could really be noticed since she never seemed in a good mood.She never felt like doing anything and was overly serious.Currently she was taking a walk, a single no name Shinigami walking behind her as her assistant.....Well really she was just here to carry the captain's coat that Setsuka found so uncomfortable.

She had intended to visit Rugonkai, or a specific district of it where she had grown up but sadly it never came to that.On her way out she ran into a figure who's presence and clothing made him stood out from all.Though Setsuka had little experience with those of that kind even she could clearly see it was a Quincy.

"May I ask what you are doing here?"She snapped her fingers and the assistant quickly presented her the white Captain's coat that setsuka placed over her shoulder."I thought it was decided that you people wouldn't bother us anymore?"

She gave Kagato a stern look and then said."Do you have any idea how much work I had to do because of your little visit here earlier with your little friends.....Mountains of paperwork have just been filled out, sorted and sent out in a correct way so I'll be damned if you fuck up the first free afternoon I have."

Her zanpakuto, concealed in the paper oil parasol that she usually rested on her shoulder, was pointed at Kagato.Though the blade wasn't revealed.

Kagato quickly raised his hands in the air, trying to make sure he wasn't here for the same reasons he was here a few days ago."Look I'm a an official Representative now and just came here to train, I don't intend to cause any trouble or saddle you up with anymore work."

Setsuka frowned upon hearing this, and then quickly smiled."Training huh?, alright good."She turned around and headed towards the Eleventh division."Alright come with me, I want to officially transfer you and the responsibality I have over you to the Eleventh Division, since battle is their specialization I see it as their task to take care of requests like this."Shei said and then quickly added."I can't make any promises, they may not accept it."She was glad now that as long as this guy behaved and just trained that it wouldn't concern her at all and if there was one thing that made her happy it was to pass work over to another captain's division and have the rest of the day off.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 21, 2009)

"Well I have to get going, I still have a few hollows to kill in my assigned sector. Bye Kura."
Marco said, "Later." He watched her leave breifly and pulled out his Zankaputo and looked at his reflection in the blade, it seemed like every time he sorted out one problem another one just cropped up. This time however, it was his own Avatar that was causing him to worry about the 'plan'. He shrugged and forgot about it for a moment and just admired the peace and quite.

"Finally found you..."Rukia said looking down at Marco. Marco sighed and said, "Vice-Captain, how is it every time I get a free day something requires my attention?"
"You jump to conclusions, I havn't said anything yet to do with a mission now have I?"
Marco turned to her and said, "Then why have you been looking for me? Got more pointless advice on how I cant kill certain hollows."
"It was beginners luck, anyway Captain Isis wishes you to return to the 13th squads Dojo."
Marco sighed and jumped up to his feet and returned his Zankaputo back to the Steath and said, "Understoud."

Sometime later...

"Man, 10th seat this earily. Maybe Captain Isis just wants to give me more work so made me a seated officer. Despite it being pritty high number which most probly dont care much for."Marco said to himself walking out rafer relaxed. Things hopefully would get better from here on and very little would hinder him or the division.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

With Neku-

"OLE!" Eri jumps out of the way, Neku crashes into a wall. "You can't catch me, I'm to-" FWOOSH! Neku pins Haruko to the wall. "Hello." He comments. "W..W..WHA!?" Eri looked at where Neku was and where he is now. "How.. When... THE HELL!?" Neku let her go and pat her head. "It's all right, Some people can't follow the speed of awes-" WHAM! He felt a slap on his face. "OW! I thought we were having fun!?" He shouted. "We were. That's why i slapped here. I got caught up in the moment." 

She clears her throat. "Where the hell were you. Really." she asks. "Uh.. Like five miles away." He answers. "R..Really?" Haruko blinks. "Yup." He nods. "I think it was five miles, could be six." Haruko just sighed. "So... You were just here in town..." Neku nods. "But you couldn't call... or come hang out... or talk to your dad!?" Neku rubbed the back of his head. "Kind wasn't where i was by choice.. this guy came and dragged me to this abandonded place where these people wanted me to join this gang..."

Haruko blinked. "Did you?" He nodded. "That's where i met that chick and she was the boss." Haruko nodded. "I see, I see, But you found me sexier so you couldn't be with her." She nodded and scribbled something down. "OI! I DIDN'T SAY THAT!" Neku shouts. "Touched, himself, while, thinking, of me." Haruko wrote down. "What kind of fantasy world do you live in?" Neku sweatdropped. "The kind where you're my slave and do whatever i say." she states plainly.

With Max-

"Foo~" He collapsed in his bed. "It was a good day... odd but good." He nods. "Though... there's a strange feeling in the air.... It feels like i can sense Neku's pressence again.... That mean he finally came back from wherever... nah..." Max just let it slide and let out a big sigh. Nothing new today really, he just killed a hollow.. Now it was time to sleep, No worries about anything when you sleep....


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 21, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Good movements," Rahs nodded. Being kept from hunting by Latas, Rahs was trying, at least, to sate his battlelust. Seeing the limits of one with as much luck as Potemkin had was something for him.
> 
> Even though he was faster now, Rahs never had gotten the hang of tight movements. Still, his speed was something else. Bracing himself against the ground for a moment, he launched towards Potemkin, fist forward, sand arcing out behind him from the pressure of his movement.



_Fast..._

Potemkin had only a second to respond to the charge. He had dissipated one of his void mines to dig his spines into the sand while dodging the cero, but still had the other, held between the spines in his other hand. 

He held the spines out in front of him, quickly reverting the void mine back to its original state, instead of the slow-suction state. He then leapt back, leaving the mine in place, directly between himself and Rahs, ready to detonate when something got near. 

Hopefully that would give him the bit more time required to get away and ready a counter-attack.


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2009)

Kagato looked back at this captain, she was a very good looking female but incredibly strong, he could tell from her Aura. Kagato didn't know much about the 11th division, he was unaware it was the combat division. But from what stories he did know he knew as long as you could fight they welcomed you.

Kagato was led into the 11th division Barracks, and alot of shinigami heads turned and looked his way, to many people this would intimidating as these were some of the most battle worn and scariest looking shinigami in the whole of soul society. But being Kags, he wasn't afraid he was just as confident in his powers as they were in their own. 

He was placed in front of a Bald headed man, the captain of the 11th division and a few of his seated members, along with him was the captain that had lead him there.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

*With Shin(A few days ago)*

Shin was reeled in by the avatar, then smashed into the ground with earth shattering force, nearly hard enough to break his bones but for now they held.A second second later the Shakujo came crashing down on Shin, who just barely managed to roll a bit over, the chain around his wrist heavily limiting his movement.

But it was enough to evade the attack, which might have gone straight trough his chest otherwise.He rolled back on his feet and pulled back on the chain, now starting a tug of war between the two.They distanced themselves from one another and the avatar started to have trouble in this battle of pure physical strength, after all Kido is it's forte.

It's ability was to use six kido like spells, 3 of the Bakudo line.A line that holds binding and other assisting kido spells.The first ring, third and fifth each held  a Bakude spell and the hado spells were located in the second, fourth and sixth ring.After it canceled the first ring's spell it activated spell of the second ring.

That ring started ringing briefly, then the first started ringing and a split second a flame ignited from a little infront of those and enlarged.When it was about the size of a basketball it fired it at Shin who was forced to Shunpo the fuck out of there.It looked as if the avatar would move on to the next spell until Shin had survived them all.....Or not survive it, but then it would be game over for both.

*With Setsuka, Kags and Madarame*

Setsuka introduced Kagato as being "One of those dumb kids that caused all that trouble for me....Uhm, I mean us."And then told her fellow captain that."He requested to train with a Shinigami, since the Eleventh division specializes in battle you seem the most fit to handle this."Madarame looked the boy over once, and then looked at some papers on his desk.

"I don't have the seated officers to spare, second to....."He was looking over the list of seated officers, Yumichika, and many others were either on a mission or performing some other kind of duty."Ah, I've got someone available I see."His finger tapped the 13th seat's name a couple of times before he ordered one of the unseated officers to escort Kagato to the Private training area.It was reserved for high seated officers who were practicing his bankai.

"There you will find 13th seat Yagami, he informed me earlier that he had completed his training but I hadn't put him on active duty yet so he's currently free for now."Madarame said."He will supervise your training, though be warned Quincy: We don't fuck around here in the Eleventh division so you may end getting killed during training."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

With Josef-

He had found himself on a plane heading towards his home. "You've got to go home to go find the truth." He thought to himself. He would miss japan, there was a few things that went on that he would miss... He would miss the hollow hunts, the shinigam... the students...." He let out a sigh. "No point. I don't feel anything for that place anymore." He looked at his cross. "This is what's important." 

With Isac-

"AH~ So much better!" Boss stretches, his mask is gone, his clothes are now just like a normal persons. "Don't break that gigai. they are expensive to make." Kento sighed. "This is never going to work." Isac comments. "Just say i'm an exchange student. then that will be the end of it." He nods. "IT WONT WORK!" A few moments later, "Alright! he can stay!" Isac's jaw slams into the floor. "Told you." Boss comments.


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2009)

Kagato smiled the Kagato smile 
"Don't worry Shinigami, I won't die even if you killed me. By the way I am Kagato Nisshin, I thought it polite to introduce myself."

Kagato followed the unseated member to training ground, before he left. A lone shinigami practicing.

"Hey you, you 13th seat Yagami!?" Kagato shouted at the Shinigami. The Shinigami turned around and quite shocked nodded, trying to figure what this person obviously not a shinigami due to lack of Gi and zanpaktou was doing in the 11th squad barracks.

And then completely out of character, Kagato got to his knees and bowed at the Shinigami. "I am Kagato Nisshin, and I humbly request your assistance training, sempai."

...Was this the path Kagato chose himself, or was it Kagohei's or even fates. The path of a shinigami walked by a lone quincy, what will be the results, how will he fare what will he learn, find out next time.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

Luna and Mawari walk out of the kitchen, having just eaten breakfeast only to find Dai was leaning on the wall by the doorway, crossing his arms and looking down.  
"Whoa.  You getting to the door before us!?  You have changed."
"Whatever, lets just go."
"Thanks for coming, Big Brother~"
"No problem."
He walks out the door and Luna kneels down to Mawari.
"I think I like the new Dai.  How about you?"
"Yeah~"
"Alright!  Now, just remember our little plan, alright?  You'll find your first Hollow and also get a little show out of it too if we play our cards right."
"It's gonna be so cool~~"
"Definitely."

The two walk outside, and the family hop into the car.  Luna begins driving.  Bolt was in shotgun and Mawari was directly behind him.
"Alright, so I can sense one a bit of a distance away.  Its in an open field, so there won't be any possible civilian casualty.  Serious, nobody goes out there anymore."
"Sounds like a plan."

About half an hour later, they arrive at the field.  Luna parks and the family get out of the car.  Luna opens the trunk and takes something out, handing it over to Mawari.
"This is a traditional Quincy Uniform.  I got it, just for this occasion."
Mawari's eyes widen as if it were Christmas.  "Can I put it on!?"
"Of course, why do you think I got it for you?"
"Yay~"
"Dai, while you sister gets dressed, check on our target for me.  It should be just beyond those trees."
"Alright."
We walks and pushes his way through the tree til he saw and opening ahead.  He peered through and there it was, a hollow.  The hollow was reminiscent of a gorilla.  Big arms and upper body.  It was obviously lost and in search for something to eat.  Being this far away from the town meant very little food and it was definitely in a weakened state.  Its spiritual pressure was quite weak.  It was amazing that Luna was able to sense it from such a far distance.  She had chosen a good target for a beginner.  

Moments later, Luna and Mawari meet up with Dai.  His sister was dressed up in the traditional garb and had a big smile on her face.  Luna had an obvious proud grin and was patting her on the head.
"So, how's the target?"
"Perfect."
"Good."  She gets on one knee and placed her hands on Mawari's shoulders.  "Alright, honey.  Now this is the real thing.  It can be quite dangerous if you don't concentrate, but I know that won't be the case with you, right?"
"Yep."
"That's my girl.  And if you ever do get in trouble," she winks, "We'll be there in an instant.  Got it?"
"Got it."  
"Now go on.  I'll get my camera ready."
"Okay~"

Mawari emerges from the forest and begins a march towards the Hollow.  She manifests her pink bow and raises and aims at the hollow.  The Hollow notices her, and immediately charges at his prey.  She hesitates for a moment, but then pulls back an arrow from her bow.  She carefully aims at it gets closer and closer to her.
"What the hell is she doing!?  She has to shoot now!"
He gets up, but Luna places her hand on his arm.  
"Just wait."
With a final roar, it makes a lunge towards Mawari.  She releases an arrow, striking it dead center in the mask.  It falls to the ground and begins turning to dust.  Mawari stands there, panting and sweating, and then turns towards Dai and Luna.
"I DID IT~"
Luna begins clapping and cheering.  "I had no doubt in my mind!"
Mawari runs over towards her mother and gives her a big hug.  "You see, I did it!  I didn't get scared or anything.  Did you see me, Dai?"
"Of course I saw you.  You were amazing."
She smiles.  "Thanks~"
"Check out the pictures I got!  This is her manifesting her bow.  This is the hollow charging at her, and this is her shooting her arrow at the hollow."
Dai sweatdrops for a moment.  "You do realize the camera didn't pick up any of that, and all that in those pictures are Mawari making various poses and stuff.  Can't see the hollow or anything."
"Well, yeah, but you could imagine it being there."
She puts her camera in her pocket.  *click*  She then hands the bag over towards Dai.
"I'll go get the car.  You two stay here.  Mawari, your brother will keep you safe."
"Eh?"
"Alright, mommy."

A few minutes pass, and Dai and Mawari are still sitting around waiting.
"What's taking her so long?"
Mawari looks a little upset.  "I'm sorry."
"Huh?  About what?"
"I just wanted to see how you did it too..."
"What are you talking about."
She grabs her mothers bag and takes out something.
"Mommy said more would come if she used it.  Its called a-"
"Quincy Coin!?"
"Yeah..."
*sigh* "Just great."
In the distance, he hears a roar and hollows begin appearing in the forest.  Dai grabs his sisters hand and heads towards the open field.
"Lets go!"
Once in the middle of the field, more and more hollows appear, encircling the two of them.
She began tearing up.  "I'm sorry, big brother.... I just wanted to see how you did things."
"Hey, don't get upset.  Do you honestly think a few chumps like these could take me down?  Don't worry, I'll take care of it."
He manifests his bow.  "Everything will be fine."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> _Fast..._
> 
> Potemkin had only a second to respond to the charge. He had dissipated one of his void mines to dig his spines into the sand while dodging the cero, but still had the other, held between the spines in his other hand.
> 
> ...



A jet of sand blasted up before Rahs, crashing into and overloading the mine between him and Potemkin. He ran on, and once inside the dust cloud thrown up, jumped up high, so that, with fist thundering down, he would fall towards Potemkin.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

With Akira-

He let out a sigh, Now he doesn't have anything to really do here... "I wonder." He rubs his chin. "HELLOOOOO~" Meeko jumped onto Akira. "I missed you~" She crushed him in her chest. "Ah, Hello Meeko." He comments. "How was your first day~" She smiles. "It was busy." Akira comments. "But lately its been a bit wierd... those invaders..." He let out a sigh.

"Ah. I heard they just kinda came and left." Meeko blinks. "Yeah." Akira sighed. "It's been a bit odd. I had hoped to do something, but somehow the arrancars just left too." Meeko nodded. "I can cheer you up~" She winks. "Do i want to know how...." Akira blushes. "Hehehe~ Not like that! Though i know you want too~" She hugs him. "Evil..." Akira blinks.

With Ssob-

"Ah, The wonders of Heuco mundo." Ssob kicked some sand. "It's not very pleasant." Kou blinks "I enjoy it." Erecki strums her guitar. "Hmm... I wonder what we should do." Ssob rubs his chin.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

-With Dai and Mawari-

Dai looks around them.  There must've been maybe 30 hollows surrounding them.  He chuckles to himself and grins.
"Why are you laughing?"
"Because, this is going to be easy."
"Huh?"
"You wanted to see how I'd handle this sorta situation, right?"
She nods nervously, obviously frightened about the predicament they were in. 
"Well, let me show you a little trick dad taught me."
He gets on one knee and places his bow facing down.
"What are you doing!?"
The hollows got closer and closer, no more than a few yards away.
"Just watch."  He smiles to himself.  "I call it the Digger Arrow."
He pulls back an arrow and releases it into the ground.  There seemed to have been no effect.  His bow disappears.
"N-Nothing happened."
"Just wait a moment."
The hollows drew closer and closer.  Their foul stench, filling their nostrils.  Mawari clings onto her bother, closes her eyes and screams.  Dai raises his hand, and waves at the hollow immediately in front of him.  
"Buh bye."
The hollow seemed to have a confused look on his face, but then looked down below him.  All around Dai and Mawari, beams of a crimson light were coming up from the ground.  Dai shakes Mawari.
"Now see what happens next."
The hollows all roar and lunge at Dai and his sister, but then, a large amount of arrows fly up from underneath.  A big red glow engulfed the hollows and surrounded the Ono siblings.  Mawari looked in awe, as she couldn't even see the hollows that were surrounding them.  Only red.
"Pretty cool, eh?"
She was speechless.  The light slowly began to fade.  But there weren't any hollows around anymore.  Just a slight crater surrounding them.
"W-What just happened?"
"That was my new signature move."
A single person clapping could be heard.  Dai and Mawari turned only to find there mother standing there grinning. 
"Amazing.  Simply amazing."
"Did you see, Mommy?"  Mawari ran over to her Mother an hugged her again.  "Big brother took care of me.  He got all of them!  It was so-"
"COOL~"
_"That voice."_

He turns around, not only to find a wide-eyed Kana, but an obviously frightened Mars, her second cousin.
Luna squints into the distance.  "Kana?"
She waves frantically at her.  "Hi Mrs. Ono!"
Mars stepped back and fell over.  "What was that!?  What the hell was that!?"
"See, I told you ghosts were real! Or should I say Hollow?  After all, I am an-" she takes off the badge from her chest and shoves it into Mars' face, "OFFICIAL HOLLOW HUNTER!"
"Oh---oh god."  His eyes roll back into the back of his head and he collapses.
"Eh?"

-In the car, on their way back home-

"Thanks for the ride back home."
Kana sits in the back seat with an unconscious Mars as Mawari fans him, trying to wake him up.  Luna looks into her rear view mirror at Kana.
"So, if you don't mind me asking, just what _were_ you doing up there?"
"Didn't you say nobody goes up there?"
"I thought so too."
"Well, I was doing some training of course.  I go up there to practice Kendo sometimes and drag Mars around."
"The logical decision, as always."
She slaps him on the shoulder.
"So, Dai, how come you didn't tell me you could do something like that.  It was so cool~"
"Yeah, brother is the best!"
He blushed with embarrassment.  "Its not that big a deal."
"Awww, honey, don't be modest.  That was pretty amazing back there.  Your father would be proud."
Kana adjusts her glasses and they glare in the sunlight.  "Now that I think about it, why were _you_ up there?"
"Well," Luna adjusts _her_ glasses and _they_ glare in the sunlight, "We were letting Mawari get a test run of her new found abilities."
"Wow, so you can do it now too?"
"Yep!"
"So cool~"
She smiles back.  "Thanks."

-In front of Mars' home-

Luna looks out at Kana as she walks back towards them.
"You sure its OK to leave him on his own like that?"
"Awww yeah.  He's can take care of himself."    Her tummy grumbles.  So hungry~"
She gets back into the car.  
"So you want me to take you home?"
"You can drop me off in town on your way back.  I'll probably grab a bite to eat.  Wanna come, Dai?"
"Well, I should probably-"
"He'd love to."  Luna looks over at Dai and continues driving.

-In Town-

"Don't do anything dangerous."
"Whatever, mom."
She then drives off, leaving Kana and Dai on their own.
"I'm starving~  Lets find somewhere to eat."
"Alright."
And the two begin walking off into the city.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

With Shin

"Yeah, I'm the Eleventh division's third seat, Shin Yagami."Shin replied when an obvious outsider approached him, if that wasn't weird enough, the guy dropped on his knees and bowed.After introducing himself as Kagato Nisshin he asked Shin to train him."Train you eh?"Shin questioned whether this guy was legit but he knew Shin's name and rank, something he must've learned from a Shinigami, probably the captain himself.

"So the captain sent you here?"Kagato explained how he ran into Setsuka and later told by Madarame to look him up here."Well this beats paperwork so I'm game."Shin rested his hand on his zanpakuto, though waited with going ahead."So what exactly were you thinking, the generic sparring or what?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

With Neku and Max-

"Hows it going." Max waved at Neku. "Ah, Where'd you come from." Neku blinked. "Where the hell did YOU come from?" Max turned on him. "Home." Neku adds. "LIAR!" Max points at him. "You wanna fight." Neku grinned. "Ah, It's been quite some time since we fought together... or against eachother..." He blinked, rubbing his chin. "Did we just forget about the fight." Neku rubbed his chin. "Yeah. Yeah we did." Max nodded. "Well.. Wanna go get something to eat?" 

The two walk off and run into two people while on the street. "Ah? Dai and Kana..." Neku blinks. "Eh? Who are those two?!" Max shouts. "Some friends i met a while ago." Neku waves it off.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

-With Dai and Kana-
"So~~~~ hungry!"
She holds onto her stomach as it growls loudly.  
"Calm down.  We'll find a place soon enough."
"Ungh...... eh?"  She notices a familiar face in the distance.  "Hey, look at who it is again!"
"Neku?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"Hows it going you two?" Neku waves. "I CHALLENGE YOU FOR THE POSITION OF NEKU'S BEST FRIEND!!!!" Dai blinks. "Why wou-" Kana interrupts him. "WE ACCEPT!!!" She shouts. Guuurrrrrrgle. "But, can we eat first..." she rubs her stomach. "Yeah, sure." Neku nods. "NEVER!!!!" Max shouts! "I've got a couple zenni in my pocket, wanna go to M and get some burgers?" Neku asked. "NO!!! BATTLE FIRST!!!" Max shouted.

With Isac-

"Sigh." He sits in his room, with Boss trying to focus on the bed. "Hmm...." He rubs his chin. "I think we need another one. or maybe like bunk beds." Boss nods. "Yeah, Bunk beds. How much cash you got?" He asks. "We're not getting a bunk bed." Isac comments. "BUNK BEDS IT IS!" Boss points his finger upward. "WE'RE NOT GETTING BUNK BEDS!" Isac shouts. "Oh? You're getting bunk beds?" Isacs mom peeks in. "Sounds good!" she smiles, "I was going to the store anyway!"


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

Kana buts heads with Max.
"FOOD!"
"BATTLE!"
"FOOD!"
"BATTLE!"
They continue growling and pressing their heads against each other.
"Well, when you think about it, if you really want a battle, we'd fight better after a good meal."
"Well, I guess that makes sense, but-"
"He has a point there."
"Yeah, but-"
"FOOD IT IS!"  She pumps her fist in victory.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

At M-

The four sit at a table, Kana and Neku wolfing down every bit of food in sight. "Uh... so..." Dai sweatdropped. Taking a bite of his burger. "Is.. He always like this?" Dai asks Neku. "Yup." Max takes a bite from his burger. "She always like that?" Max asks. "Yeah... pretty much." Dai sighs. "They done yet..." both of them let out a sigh. "Nof yef." Neku and Kana speak with a mouth full of food.

A few minutes later- "AH~ I feel refreshed~" Kana pats her stomach. "I feel two hundred pounds heavier." Neku rubs his chin.. "It's probably because you ate 500 pounds of burgers!!" Dai slaps his forehead. "Neku useually doesn't eat. His dad is not very good at cooking." Max nods. "Yeah, Not really good at cooking." Neku nods. "Now how bout we start this!" Max shouts.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 21, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> A jet of sand blasted up before Rahs, crashing into and overloading the mine between him and Potemkin. He ran on, and once inside the dust cloud thrown up, jumped up high, so that, with fist thundering down, he would fall towards Potemkin.



Potemkin saw Rahs rise out of the dust cloud and begin to fall down towards him. It was a challenge he could not refuse. 

He and Rahs had not been able to determine earlier whether there was a strength that could break through Potemkin's Negacion shield. Now seemed like as good a time as any.

A reckless grin came to Potemkin's face as, instead of attempting to dodge, he stood still, challenging Rahs' attack. As Rahs came down upon him, the Negacion shield was raised. It was time to see how the favorite of the hierarchy faired when putting his force against a Negacion field.

And, while Potemkin could not confidently say Rahs could not break through, the Negacion field should rob him of his momentum. And then, when the field dissipated, Rahs would fall onto Potemkin--or, more accurately, his back spines, which had risen above Potemkin and pointed menacingly towards the approaching Rahs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

The encroaching night heralded Erin's awakening, aided by Fractal Chaos who did not want her to suffer under her Captain once again. He was still trying to restore balance to Erin's soul after that night. She'd been spiritually violated, and the fact that she'd submitted like that, even if it was from exhaustion, frustrated him. He was healing her, but he would not talk to her.

"Woman!" Erin snapped to attention as her Captain materialised from the darkness, "I have placed the scroll under a layer of spirit sealing glass, to prevent...mishaps. I expect good results by the morning."

Erin nodded, and replied with "yes captain" when he stepped towards her menacingly. Then he was gone, and Erin was alone.

Finally. Fractal Chaos was surprised by the sudden restoration of Erin's spirit. She'd put her entire focus onto the scroll. Now that she was reunited with it, she was alive again. This was what she was working on. She believed the truth she sought was within it. Nothing could keep her down now.

~~~

Rahs noted the shield forming. And saw Potemkin ready to counter him. And took the challenge.

Swinging his fist down, Rahs's mask split open as he roared, letting his challenge sound out. With the force of his powerful spirit behind it, Rahs's fist crashed into the Negacion. Shockwaves ran out against it, and the shield buckled, threatening to break. But the full power of Rahs's fist did not make it through, and he was stopped. Behind the shield, Potemkin smiled.

A mass of electricity ran out from the back of Rahs's arm, and like a piston, it smashed forward, this time through the barrier.

Rahs smiled in return, swinging his other fist up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Chronos lazily flicked a lizard he was holding by the tail, sending it spiralling into the air. One of the two snakes twined around the tower he sat upon reached out and snapped at it, swallowing it whole.

The sandstorm he had been watching had blown itself out, and there was nothing more that was interesting on the horizon.

Or was there...

Chronos eyed the distant skies, as calm as anything. Over 2000 years of living as a Hollow had taught him that smell.

Somewhere out there, a new Lord was rising.

How interesting.

~~~

"With more strength!" Isis was pushing back Frayzon, preventing him from getting a single decent swing with his sword. The spirit within the blade was mocking him for his being beaten by a girl, and Frayzon felt about ready to ask Isis to have her sword shut his up.

Isis was burning out energy, energy she had nothing else to use for. It was like a calm before the storm moment. It almost looked like rain was on the horizon. It was rare for rain in Soul Society.

It would arrive in about a day or two.

~~~

Selia and Alan were both heading for the airport. Alan actually had a driver's license, surprise surprise. He even managed to ignore a Hollow flying by besides them, although that was probably because Selia wound down the window and shot it.

The store owner, Gerard, while Selia didn't trust him in the slightest, had dropped a few hints as to the location of their parents. As such, the two would be heading overseas for a while to try and gain information from some distant relatives.

What Gerard was planning, Selia didn't know. He seemed to be everywhere at once these days.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 21, 2009)

With Kazuo

Now a newly promoted 15th seat, Kazuo again tried to commune with his zanpakuto spirit. Again, he found himself in the cavernous room, a chilly wind blowing through it. 

This time, he was able to see his spirit in full. It looked to be a man entirely made of ice, hunched over and looking down upon him from his seat. The skin was rugged, with shards of ice protruding out of all corners. Through the ice, glowing veins could be seen throughout the body, all coming together to form two bright and fiery eyes which glared at Kazuo. "And what is it you want now?"

Kazuo wasn't sure exactly what to say. This didn't seem like normal behavior for a zanpakuto spirit. Not that he was sure what "normal behavior" for one was. "Aren't I ready to hear your name? Aren't I strong enough?"

A sigh crept forward from Kazuo's spirit, frosting the air in front of its face. "Yes, I suppose if I were to tell you my name, you would hear it."

"Then why don't you tell me?"

The spirit stood up, its eyes bursting into fireballs. Despite this, its voice remained frigid. "Because you don't have the proper desire. Until you find it, I refuse."

Now it was Kazuo's turn to sigh. It was pointless to continue to argue with his spirit. He ceased in his connection and got back up, rubbing his neck. "Back to normal training, I guess." Or should he go check on Asami? 



Taurus Versant said:


> Rahs noted the shield forming. And saw Potemkin ready to counter him. And took the challenge.
> 
> Swinging his fist down, Rahs's mask split open as he roared, letting his challenge sound out. With the force of his powerful spirit behind it, Rahs's fist crashed into the Negacion. Shockwaves ran out against it, and the shield buckled, threatening to break. But the full power of Rahs's fist did not make it through, and he was stopped. Behind the shield, Potemkin smiled.
> 
> ...



Potemkin's smile faded. No dodging this time. The fist came forward and struck him squarely in the jaw. 

Painful.

He was pushed off the ground by the punch and flung into the air. However, even when being struck Potemkin fought back. The spines extended from his back swung forward and, with a rather flailing maneuver, wrapped themselves around the arm that had struck Potemkin, and dug their pointy ends into it.

Potemkin's immediate deceleration was uncomfortable, to say the least, but it was likely much worse for Rahs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Rahs clamped his left fist closed, grabbing hold of the many tendrils connecting the spikes to Potemkin, and pulling hard.

With his massive strength, it was simple enough to overcome Potemkin's weight, and Rahs began to turn in a wide circle, spinning the Hollow like a bullroarer.

Rahs added to this by sending electricity down through his arm, and into the spines. The added bonus of this was that the spines began to pop out from his arm. They hurt like hell, but it'd be worse for Potemkin.

Once the final spine was out, Rahs, still spinning, released his grip on the tendrils.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

"Now how bout we start this!" Max shouts.
"Actually, I don't really want to fight."
"Eh?...."
"Its kinda pointless at the moment and we don't really have a venue to spar."
"What?  You afraid."
"Actually, its quite the opposite.  In fact, you shou-"
Kana jumps in front of Dai with her fists raised. "We aren't afraid!  Right, Dai!"
"Well, of course not.  He's not exactly the most intimidating of pe-"
"School gym.  Karakura High.  1 Hour.  Be there."

She grabs Dai by the arm and begins to drag him away.
"What the hell are you doing!?  Do you really want to fight them!?"
"He insulted our HONOR!"
"Honor?  What are you on about!?  And how do you expect to get into the gym during the weekend!?"
She reaches into her pocket and takes out a ring of keys.  
"Wait... what?"
"Being captain of the Kendo Club, the school decided to give me a key because of some made up reasons I gave them."
"Wait.  The school trusted _you_ with a set of keys."
"Yep."
"I sometimes question humanity's sense of judgment."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 21, 2009)

While flying through the air, Potemkin had ample time to consider his mistake. Perhaps latching onto a larger and stronger hollow like that had _not_ been a wise choice, in retrospect. Were he able to do all that again, Potemkin decided he would create a shedding immediately after stopping himself, allowing him to escape as Rahs tried to grasp the shedding. Or perhaps charing a cero, so--

His train of thought was cut painfully short as Potemkin slammed into one of the giant columns of the Hueco Mundo underworld. Potemkin was _sure_ he could hear Negos' laughter as he began to fall again. Of course that irritating owl was watching. He seemed to be aware of every--

Again, Potemkin's thoughts were cut off by an impact. He landed face first into the sand at the foot of the column. 

"....Ow."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Rahs, making sure his arm wasn't damaged to a dangerous degree, headed over to Potemkin.

"You've got quick moves," he commented, "But your thinking on the fly needs a little work. Practise makes perfect."

"And you think you have the experience to comment?" Nire was standing nearby. Terratail had been watching as well.

"Yes," Rahs turned, his single eye staring directly at Nire, "I do."

"Then stop playing around, and fight me."

Nire opened with High Speed Movement immediately. A long cut, right up Rahs's left arm appeared as the stick insect zoomed past him.

Rahs spun around, his eye going from blue to purple as electricity exploded out of his body. He was ready for this.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

1 hour later-

"The fact that she had keys scares me." Neku comments standing next to Dai. "Yeah, I question humanity's judgment." Neku nods. "YOOOSH!!!!!!" Max's eyes burn with flame. Kana's do the same. The two of them look at eachother and prepare to fight. "I don't know.. seeing them like this, It kind of makes me want to fight too." He chuckles. "DON'T THINK I'LL GO EASY CAUSE YOU'RE A GIRL!" He shouts, putting his hand into the air. "WIND ARMOR!!!!!" 

The wind swirld and formes a suit of armor around Max. "WHEN THE HELL DID HE LEARN THAT!?" Neku shouts. "HAHA! See neku, I have become awesome, I bet you-"'WAKE UP DAMN IT!" Neku's arms both transform. "Oi... No fair... you get to turn into some kinda cool demon...." Max blinks. "It's all about the luck of the draw "


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Tempest Flare increases Rahs's strength and speed by amplifying his movements with electricity. Using it, he was able to give chase to Nire, even as the Stick Insect moved at High Speed.

Rahs was filled with battlelust now. He'd dreamed of the day he could combat Nire, could prove himself stronger.

But something was wrong. The blows Rahs was forced to dodge and counter were not competitive. They were murderous. He was actually fighting for his life here.

"What're you doing, Nire?" Rahs roared, forming a blade of sand the stick insect was forced to fall back from, "You're actively trying to kill me!"

"Not kill," Nire stood horizontally on a column, "devour. You've gotten too close to the sun now, Rahs. I gave you my warnings."

"You have no right!" A blast of lightning caught Nire, flinging him back. He rebounded off a column, ascending upwards rapidly. Rahs's purple eye followed him. The electricity around his body began to quiet, being drawn inside. Surge Runner was active now.

Something was different though. Surge Runner always felt like Rahs's was holding a massive pressure inside his body, forcing it to remain in there. This time, however, it was like Rahs was lighter. Less weighed down.

Nire, up on the rooftop of the cavern, launched himself down at Rahs, claws outstretched. Rahs raised both hands, unafraid, and met Nire as he fell. His arms were pushed back as Nire's claws punctured through his hands, but somehow it did not hurt.

Nire's face was inches from Rahs now. He heard the crack. Saw the purple zigzag that ran across Rahs's mask twist back and forth. Saw the two eye patterns being formed, saw the mask within them receding to reveal a pair of violent purple eyes.

"Hello Nire."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 21, 2009)

Potemkin could not see the change in Rahs' mask, but he--and every other hollow in the area--could feel the change in reiatsu. It was...overwhelming. When Nire had arrived and attacked Rahs, Potemkin had begun to pull himself back up, but now found himself entirely unable to move. Was this the hollow he had just presumed to challenge in any way just a moment ago?

Even Negos, who had landed next to Potemkin, was struck speechless, though only for a moment. Once he regained his composure he brought a wing up to his beak and laughed softly. "Well well, favorite indeed...how amusing. I suppose I won't be able to perch on him anymore. I wonder what Latas will have to say about this?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2009)

The back of Rahs's Adjuchas shell blew open, and a form only slightly smaller, wreathed in electricity, erupted out.

As the electricity faded, large white armour plates moved closer to Rahs's body. They had been held around him by the electric Reishi, but without it, they once more became a part of his body.

Now he was smaller.

The Vasto Lorde form of Rahs was humanoid, as all Vasto Lorde were. The changes were great. His mask, first of all. The purple zigzag that had previously run right across where a normal humanoid's eyes would be was now contained between two purple squares. Inside of each was an eye, looking out through the mask. Combined with the one eye in the middle of his forehead, Rahs had gone from one to three eyes. Each was electric blue.

From his left elbow, a black curving blade emerged, pointing in the opposite direction of his arm. On his right shoulder, a ring of three smaller spikes pointed to one another, a circle of electricity constantly running through them.

His arms and legs ended as a normal humanoids, except for the white plating on them. The white plating covered much of Rahs's body, and was inlaid with a series of geometric patterns. Beneath the plating, a dense skin, charged with electricity, rested. The back of Rahs's skull was covered in a black hair, which electricity also seemed to spark through.

Throwing his head back, Rahs's mask split open to reveal that same mouth as he roared. The air shook with pressure as his three eyes turned purple. Electricity exploded out of his body, running in rivulets across the patterns in his plating. The plates raised upwards, pushed away from the body beneath by the electricity inside, and Rahs grew back to the size he was before.

Tempest Flare.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 22, 2009)

-At the Gym-

The wind rushed around Max, everybody's hair waving.  Pieces of debris flew around and Max looked very smug at that moment.
"Heh.  I bet you're shaking in your boots right about now.  I guess you regret challenging me to a fight."
Kana's eyes widened and she put on a huge smile and clapped her hands together.  "That.  Is.  So.  COOL~~~~"
Max closed his eyes and began nodding his head.  "Exactly what I thou- what?"  His opened his eyes and stared at her confusingly.  "Wait.... you aren't even the slightest bit intimidated?"
"Its too cool to be afraid of!"
"Awwww, come on!  Why won't anyone at least act a little bit afraid of my AWESOME POWER!"
"I think its your hair." "The air about you." "Probably your eyes."
He hunches over angrily and his eyebrow twitches. 
"Hey, check out my ability!"  The claps her hands together and begins to pull them apart.  "Its showtime!"
Neku leans over towards Dai.  "This her sword power thingy?"
"Yeah.  She calls it her lightsaber."
She shakes her head at Dai and Neku.  "Tch tch tch.  Lightsaber you say?  Try LightsaberS!"
"Eh?"
"BWAHAHAHAHA!"  She stood there laughing maniacally with not one, but two blue swords of energy.  She starts spinning them and practice swinging.  "Vwoosh.  Vwomp.  Shhhwsh!"
Dai sweatdrops.  "What are you doing?..."
"Mine don't make the cool sound effects like the ones in the movies have.  So I have to personally put them on."
".......whatever.  But when did you learn to use two!?"
Her lenses go white in the light.  "My fighting spirit compelled me."
Dai facepalms.  "This is so stupid."
"Stupid... or brilliant?"
"No.  Stupid."
She pouts.  "You're mean~"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2009)

"For someone whose greatest skill is their speed," Rahs looked at Nire, a smile across his face, "You certainly took your time. And now look at you. You should have attacked me sooner."

"You're being arrogant, for only a few seconds as an emotional wreck," Nire stared back at Rahs, his despise of the human hollow evident.

"Emotional wreck?" Rahs paused, letting a few moments pass before exploding into laughter. It was nice. It felt right.

"Oh Nire," Rahs shook his head, "Not all of us value the past. I'm all about the future. Which, you should be aware of, you're in the way of." Rahs's three eyes narrowed. "Step aside. Now."

The last word was filled with threatening intent. Nire could feel it. Terratail, watching from a little ways away, could feel it. Negos, the owl Adjuchas atop Potemkin's head, could feel it. It was the power of a leader.

The part of Rahs's mind not paying attention to Nire, the part focused on divining how his powers had evolved, figured out how to get from Tempest Flare to Surge Runner. The white plates, held out from his body by the sheer power of Tempest Flare, slammed back into Rahs, compressing all the electric Reishi between skin and plate into a single, hyper dense layer. The air around Rahs began to distort from the pressure. When he moved, an afterimage of his body was left by the twisting of atmosphere by the incredible electric field he released. The Reiatsu Pressure he was giving off increased as well.

"Nire," Rahs repeated once again, "Step, _aside._"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2009)

Max Vs Kana-

"DON'T THINK JUST CAUSE YOU HAVE COOL LIGHTSABERS THAT WILL GIVE IN!!!!" Max shakes his fist. "For i...." He raises his hand. "HAVE WIND SWORD!" strings shoot out and grab hold of the wind. forming a sword. "Ah, Now he made sword." The sword took more shape and formed a solid looking katana, much like his armor. "You see, With my ability i can control whatever i want and use to to creatw weapons and armor." He took a proud stance and chuckles. 

"I can fire pillars of fire from my right hand. and i can fire lightning blasts with my left." Neku comments. "SO!? I CAN CONTROL IT!!! CONTROL IS COOLER!!!!" Max argues. "You keep telling yourself that. Cause shooting lighting bolts is way more awesome then a lightning sword." Max shook his head. "Is not." He then turns to Kana. "BUT ENOUGH LOLLYGAGGING!" He charges forward. "I WILL HOLD THE POSSITION OF NEKU'S BEST FRIEND!!!"

Neku Vs Dai-

"EH!?" They both look up. "The hell. what are we fighting for?" Dai asks. "I don't know. It says we are." they look around. "I don't sense much, fighting here." Dai comments. "Yeah. Doesn't seem like it." Neku nods. "So-" "YOU WILL FIGHT!" The plot ninja orders. "Damn... it's the plot ninja...." Dai and Neku sigh. "You wanna go first?" Neku offers. "Doesn't really matter to me." Dai comments.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 22, 2009)

-Kana vs. Max-

Kana begins laughing and pointing at him.  A bead of sweat trickles down his face until he erupts.  
"WHAT'S SO FUNNY!?"
"Hahaha.  You're funny, silly~"
_"Silly?  Does she anything seriously!?"_
"Nobody is trying to steal your friend from you.  In fact, we could be friends too."
"...."  He squints his eyes and stares at her.  "WHAT IS WITH YOU!?"
"Eh?"
"JUST FIGHT ME ALREADY!"
"Fine.  If you really want to.... but I won't take it easy on you because you're a newbie."
"Me?  A newbie!?  What makes you so sure about that?"
Kana looks up and puts her finger on her chin.  "Well~ if you were around earlier, then you would've becom part of our Super Cool Secret Fun Club that Neku, Dai and I were part of."
"..... How come I didn't get to be part of that!?"
"Heehee.  Anyway, lets fight.  Dai never seems to enjoy sparring, but you should be fun."
"It won't be fun for you when I win!"
"Hahaha.  See.  You are funny~"
"Grrr...."
The two charge at each other, and their weapons clash.  A gust of wind roars through the gym as debris flies everywhere.  
"SO COOL~"

-Neku vs. Dai-

"But, the plot ninja ordered us to fight. "  He opens his left hand and forms his bow, holding tightly onto it.  "So fight we must."
"Yep.  So be it."
The two stare down at each other for a moment.
"WAKE UP DAMN IT!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 22, 2009)

Marco pulled out the cell phone and thought to himself before finally leaving the Soul Society back to his assigned region to protect from Hollows. The fact it was night hopefully meant that it would be easier to find and identify any souls running around. He was somewhat glad that his region was mostly country side and lacked very few signs of civilization.

Once arriving he looked around his surroundings as the gate faded and woundered why the Captain had promoted him to 10th seat. Hopefully, their was a reason behide it and he'd prefer to know than be left in the dark but he was starting to get learn the 'left in the dark' part. After all he seemed to always be left in the dark so much recently.

"Damn, a Hollow..."Marco grumbled and flicked open the cell phone and looked at the map of his area. "Eh... Their's nothing here... Dont tell me it's faulty." He placed his hand over the hilt of Hikari and began walking across the grassy plains only light up by the light of the moon and stars that hung above the skies. He was aware it could be faulty but it also could be another annoying hollow that could hide itself. Considering the stranght of his Spirit Pressure it would avoid him or attack him directly, hopefully attack him to make his job much easier.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

The shinigami asked Kagato, if he would prefer generic sparring or something else. Kagato got up, and brushed himself off.

"Well at least that is over." Kagato sighed.

Kagato looked at his quincy cross. "Well due to my style of fighting against yours, something Generic is out of the question."

Kagato released his bow, the partially solid bow, with a spiky fiery reiryoku aura outside of it was raised up towards shinigami shin.

"Well take a look and you decide what we should do, Sempai."
------
With Nagi

Secretly, in the furtherest reaches of Rukongai, where the water was dirty and polluted Nagi was training. The more impure the water was the harder it was for him to control thats why he trained here, to improve his control. 

But this time, out of the water was a giant towering sea creature. His zanpaktou avatar, both he and Nagi could control the very water they fought upon. But due to his Kidou, smaller size and speed Nagi had become the victor.

The creature had fallen, but was remaining around to give Nagi a message.
_"Leviathan, you have brought me to your feet, my power is yours to control. But as you are not complete neither is my yield to your power. In the ancient reishi cavern you might find answers travel there, there a solution will walk upon you, and you shall grasp it with your teeth and allow it become one with you. So as my parting gift, I am you and you are me, you are the Leviathan and I am Kaima, both names referencing the same but in parting languages, I am your beast, remember that."

_And with that Kaima's avatar disappeared. "Now to try out my Bankai. See what it is."
Kaima hadn't really told him directly how to use it, but in his words of past, for Nagi to be at one with himself ans his blade gave him a little hint.

"I am the Leviathan, and my Blade is the Kaima. But I am both of them, yet at this time neither." 

Nagi standing on the water raised his Naginata above his head, "Baaaaan-KAI!" Electrical resembling resihi fired around his blade, he slammed the bottom of the blade into the water at his feet, the electrical reishi churned the water and it exploded upwards, forming a small mist. Through the mist, a shape of Nagi could be seen. In his hand was a naginata, yes still the same type of weapon. But the actual blade part was spiker, longer and wider, other blades were jutting out of the top, Quan-dao, Halberd, lance an array of shafted weapons. Along the shaft the sea serpent carvings were different, their eyes now shown with emeralds. And elaborate blade. Half seen through the mist, Nagi spoke.
"Leviathan's Beast, Kaima!"

Nagi could feel its strength flowing through him. He thrust it forward towards the lake trying to make the water move. But alas nothing happened. "And then he remembered Kaima saying about he was not complete so the blades power was not complete. He needed to go to the reishi cavern and get whatever Kaima was blabbing about.
-----
At the cavern

Nagi was walking through the spiritual library, although he was 12th division he was sure he should not be here, now of all times, so he walked quietly. He was reaching the hole when he heard a sound. He looked around and saw a shinigami looking back at him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shin took his time, inspecting the weapon generated by Kagato and asked him."It's some kind of projectile weapon right, I think I heard that Quincy fought with those things."Kagata confirmed this was the case and Shin took out his zanpakuto and gently tapped it against the bow.A loud hum was generated as he passed it a few inches trough the energy construct.

Though as it hit the solid bits a more desired clang was heard."Alright, It's.....Well I've never seen a Quincy or a Quincy thing, whatever you may call it, but I think we can work with this."Shin said."So how does this movement of these solid bits work?"Kagato explained that it could be done as he pleased."Alright, good, try and gather them in the center so that at least have a guard.....We'll work on the melee issue later."

Shin took a few steps back."I would like to see what I'm working with here, so let's just start of easy and have you fight against my Shikai's manifestation's."He prepared to release."since I can generate as much as my Reaitsu permits me too, I'll pit you against a couple of manifestations so that I can observe your fighting style and capabilities."

"Soukutsu, Shinzui Tatsujin!"Shin released, all of the effects associated with it also manifested"Give me a sec here."Shin activated."First realm, Preta!"A great number of the spherical ghosts were slowly created but they remained inactive, instead just floating until a large protion of the room was filled with them."They usually attack but I had them be inactive now, just do your thing on them and I'll sit back and observe, we'll move on to a different realm when I've seen enough."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 22, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Nagi
> 
> At the cavern
> 
> Nagi was walking through the spiritual library, although he was 12th division he was sure he should not be here, now of all times, so he walked quietly. He was reaching the hole when he heard a sound. He looked around and saw a shinigami looking back at him.



"Hey, you!" Asami was approaching Nagi. "You're not supposed to be here. Out, out!" When she was close enough to recognize Nagi, she stopped and scratched the back of your head. "Oh, it's you, huh? Well, it's not your turn to guard, so go back and feel lucky."


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Shin had summoned a large amount of spherical ghost type things, like something Kags was sure he had seen in a gameboy game.

"Wanna see what I got."

Kagato wanted to take these out easy. There was quite a few so he decided to just shoot them. He fired a volley of arrows at the first one, and it started to grow in size after the blast of Reishi had hit it.

"Fuck!"

Kagato knew Ginto wouldn't really work, and he really had nothing else. And then Kagato had an idea, if it grew by taking in Reishi, he would make it large enough so it really couldn't damage him, seeing as with his speed if it got really he could easily outmaneuver it. 

Kags raised his bow and shot a volley of 200 arrows into each one of the ghosts, hoping to make them so large they couldn't manouver enough to get him. 

"Quite the amount of weight you have put on haven't you." Kagato said with a smile.

--------
With Nagi

"I am sorry I was told to come here. I cannot leave it is important for my development." Nagi said as he tried to walk past her. 

But she moved forward and blocked his path. 
"I said get out of my WAY!"

Nagi was being primarily driven by his ID nowadays, it didn't really show unless he didn't get what he wanted then he would explode. And if Asami didn't let him pass he would get further and further into that form of his he had first noticed when he beat that hollow in the loch ness.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 22, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Nagi
> 
> "I am sorry I was told to come here. I cannot leave it is important for my development." Nagi said as he tried to walk past her.
> 
> ...



Asami didn't move, still blocking Nagi. "You know the rules as well as I do. Nobody gets down there. Now then, get _out_ before I have to _make you_." Her hand had moved to her sword hilt and she was looking exceptionally annoyed. Clearly she had not approved of being yelled at.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Nagi saw her move her hand to her zanpaktou hilt, and her face contort into a face of slight annoyance.

He moved his hand to his blade also.
"Nobody tells me what to do, now move before I make you move, and it won't be in one piece."

_"Kekeke Leviathan, this is your time to come to fruition."

_Kaima was talking to him once again, but this time he couldn't make sense of him, so he just ignored it for now and narrowed his eyes at Asami.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2009)

Against even his own will, Nire stepped aside. He knew then and there he had been surpassed. Rahs had moved above and beyond him. There was nothing more he could do.

"Hmm," Rahs's three eyes all looked to the right, focusing on the being that had appeared from the darkness, "I was expecting you sooner."

Latas was not in his traditional appearance here. Instead, the young Vasto Lorde's gillian clothe was spread out behind him, like a regal cloak that dragged along on the ground. His mask, he had tleft behind as well.

"You evolved."

A statement. Nothing more.

"Yes."

A simple reply.

"I think you should leave."

This was the way it was. A Vasto Lorde that emerges from a Hierarchy would never content to remain under another. They must leave, to seek their own fortunes. Latas was right, it was time to go.

"Nire," Rahs turned back to face the stick insect. He waited until Nire looked at him once more. "Come with me. To the Hierarchy I will build. If you hate it here so much, follow someone without regret. Come with me."

Nire stared. In his mind, the hatred he had lived under churned, trying to break free of the cold exterior he existed within. And then it hit him. The sudden realisation that he was experiencing human emotions himself. And that was the final straw.

Nire charged Rahs. Claws outstretched, Reiatsu pounding, the desire to kill filling his body.

But before Rahs could make a move of his own, a flying kick crashed into Nire's face, sending him flying into the distance.

She was shorter than Rahs, but only a little considering he was a Vasto Lorde now. Her mask had two reptillian shaped eyesockets, and the teeth of the mask ran in a full circle around her skull. A curved claw as the largest two of each foot, a small thin tail, a posture where she was often bent down low as if about to sprint, and ten deadly sharp nails, one to each finger. The Vasto Lorde form of Scarlet was by no means a pushover.

"So you came back," Rahs identified Scarlet, by look and by power. "I thought you'd given up."

"Me?" Scarlet was smiling, even though you couldn't tell, "Rahs, love, nothing stops me."

"So I see."

Rahs turned to where the largest gathering of the hierarchy was. Many of the Hollow of this hierarchy had hunted with himself, or Scarlet. They knew him. His drive, his power. Latas was a hierarchy leader by virtue of power alone. He did not have the magnetism to draw followers to him. Rahs did.

"Those who would follow me!" he yelled out, "Do so. We leave!"

Latas was seeing him off, giving the one he considered a friend a goodbye. They would not meet again. Scarlet walked by Rahs's side. A hierarchy of two Vasto Lorde, a powerful being would be born.

Behind her mask, Scarlet smiled. It was all going according to plan.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 22, 2009)

Asami sighed and shrugged. "Very confident for a--what seat are you? I've forgotten. Anyways, we both know the rules, and they say that you can't go down there." Her face hardened again, and she stared into Nagi's eyes. Something wasn't quite right in them. "So you go back now, or I'll be forced to take you back myself. And I don't think you'd like that very much."

---

With Potemkin

He heard Rahs' ultimatum, and was torn. It felt wrong to betray a hierarchy he was a member of, disloyal and dishonorable. While he had not been with them for a considerable time, this was the hierarchy he was brought to, and perhaps that is where he should remain.

And yet, Potemkin didn't feel quite at home here. The leaders were three old Adjuucas and a child-like Vasto Lorde. Not so much an army as a loose gathering of allies. And who could tell how many of them would remain after Rahs had left. Perhaps it would be better to follow the one that had the drive, the one that could command.

Whatever his choice was he would have to decide quickly. Rahs was leaving.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Nagi looked at Asami. "I'm the 17th seat, and your quite a repetative little bitch aren't you."

His eyes started to glow a dull red. "But it looks like thats all you know, so let me repeat myself. Get out of my way."

Nagi drew Kaima from its sheath, the tip of the blade glinted slightly. "I am gonna walk past now and you aren't gonna stop me."

Nagi walked forward towards the hole, ready to cut a bitch if someone interfered.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2009)

With Shin

He watched as Kagato went at it and started battling the First realm ghosts, though they performed little action on their own.Well mostly didn't start eating at their own, since Shin kept them from doing so, which made them far less lethal but those Reishi arrows he was force feeding them was bringing them to about to make them explode.

He made sure that it didn't come to that, instead he called out."Fifth realm, Manusya!"The switching of realms canceled the the oversized First realm ghost, makng them disperse into nothingness without an explosion.After them being stuffed full with Reishi like that it would wreck most of the place here if they went off.

Instead a new ghost was generated, this time from the fifth ring.The darkened and hooded Shin clone manifested itself a little away from him and started moving towards Kagoto.Shin was just testing a theory here, the Hakudo proficient ghost should be quick enough to dodge most of the arrow fire and what it couldn't should be blocked by use of it's hands and lower legs, if it could block a zanpakuto's blade it should be able to block or deflect the arrow fire.

he wanted to see how Kagato fought under close distance circumstances, that should give Shin the information he needed and otherwise he always had his recently acquired Sixth realm to gather more information about the Quincy fighting style.

So far he saw that Reishi was fashioned into arrows and then fired, what it exactly upon hitting a solid body he wasn't sure but what he did know was that the arrow fire could be manipulated somewhat.Kagato had been able to shoot a great number of arrows at once.Enough to completely stuff a first realm ghost in one flurry.

The fifth realm ghost waited for Kagato to start the next stage of the battle, it started to jump around on his feet, a footwork that would remind you of that employed in boxing. It's hands were held up in front of it's face.Waiting for Kagato to make the first move.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 22, 2009)

Something was really wrong with this guy. Asami knew that she would have to be careful, but there was no way she was gonna let him talk to her like that. "Can't say I didn't warn you..."

Asami's blade came out, but she did not plan to strike with it. "Bakudo seven, Twin Pillars." 

Two thick pillars appeared over Nagi and crashed down onto him. Asami kept her blade pointed at Nagi, though. This was especially strange activity for a shinigami; it would be better to be on her guard.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Shin had release the 5th realm, the darkened person that reminded Kagato of those old fashioned racist black faces was ready. It seemed ready but did not move.

"What is today black up day?"

Kagato raised his bow at the dark figure and started to shoot a flurry of 200 arrows at the target. And to his surprise he dodged every last one of the arrows. 

"Fuck that fucker is limber." 

Kagato began to think how could he get this guy. And then he had a brain wave. He hirenkyaku'd towards the guy and aimed to punch him, he expected the clone to dissappear allowing Kagato to use a ginto, but alas the clone stood still and took the punch, but Kagato was sure he hurt his hand more than the clone had been hurt.

He hirenkyaku'd back and began to think up a plan, this guy was too fast for normal arrow fire and too strong and fast for meele. How would Kagato over come this behemoth of power.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2009)

-Kana vs. Max-

Max and Kana began to exchange sword blows. Kana, using two blades, had a bit of the upper hand. She would swing from one side and then come at him from the other when he blocked. But, Max knew something she didn't know. "Wind right." He comments. "Well... It looks kick ass in sword form! and kick ass swords always win!!!" he screams before charging forward.

-Neku vs. Dai-

Neku's Left arm and Leg transformed. "eh? this is... New." He blinks. "It's kinda cool actually."  Dai fires two arrows at him, Neku jumps back with his left leg and flies into the air. "HOLD CRAP" He shouts before landing on the ground and sliding backward. "This leg has some kick to it..." He blinks. "SO COOL~" Kana comments. "MY FRIEND!!!" Max shouts charing at Kana again. "He's a bit..." Neku nods. "Yeah, I know where you're going with that."


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Kagato had an idea. 
Kagato hirenkyaku'd around before pulling out a ginto tube. He did his hand movement making the signal for smoking a joint and released all the thick white smoke. The fighting area became filled with an intoxicating smoke.

Kagato then raised his bow and used his special shot, he shot a 'recessive' arrow. The arrow trading power for speed moved fast enough to actually hit human realm, but the result by time it hit him would be nothing but a little flash.

Kagato the followed it up with a 'dominant' shot sending small super powered, super fast patches of non-destructive reishi to collide with the first arrow, raising its destructive power. Kagato heard the arrow hit, it had been sped up with Recessive and then Super charged with dominant.

As soon as Kags heard it connect, as he could not see within the smoke, he just hoped it had hit. He send of his 'tracker' arrows that homed in on the target.

That last array of attacks had left Kags drained, he stood panting as he regained his breath. Not to mention some of the smoke from his ginto had been inhaled so he was feeling slightly light headed, hungry and tired.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 22, 2009)

"So when did you say your son gone missing?" Soledad asked, "I couple of days ago, he went missing when those things attack, oh god where is my baby." Mrs. Markov cried, "Don't worry ma'am everything will be just fine, we will find your son."


_Soul Society_
Everyone made it out the Soul Society except these, Leslie and Simon trap in jail for Leslie little killing spree. If not for Mayuri, his whole divsion might have been wiped out.

"This is all your fault." Simon said, but Leslie ignored, "You just had to go have your revege, did you really think you could beat a captain of the Gotei 13? Your a fool Leslie, a big fool, you think your only one who's lost someone? Well think again." "SIMON SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!" Leslie yelled, "NO I WONT!!! NOT THIS TIME!!!! WERE IN HERE BECAUSE OF YOU!!!! WHY DO YOU THINK THE OTHER"S DIDN'T COME SAVE YOU!? BECAUSE YOU WERE SO BLINDED WITH REVENGE..." "I don't care about the Joutei anymore, they can all go to hell for all I care.", "You son of bitch." 

Just then Izuru Kira entered the room with two other Shinigami. "Alright you two, don't try anything stupied." Izuru said unlocking their cells. Both went with him peacefully ready to meet their fate.

_Central 46_
As they enter the chamber, the hall of Shinigami stare down at Leslie and Simon. "Now let this trail begin." one member said, as the door closes behind Leslie and Simon.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2009)

With Klaud

The first thing the Quincy did upon coming back was sleep at the Joutei's place, the adventure had exhausted him and after catching up on that well deserved sleep he contacted the local Quincy store and asked for directions.
He took his time though, he headed out and first headed out to eat something at the local KFC.

He ate till he was completely stuffed, something as simple as this was something he had been missing for a while now, this pilgrimage led him to a part of the world where there was no KFC, Burger King or Mickey D's even.And this was the first time he could just relax for a day and catch up on all this stuff before he continued his training.

After treating himself he finally made his way over to the local Quincy store, upon entering there was a single man inside that looked up as he heard the door.There was something about this guy that Klaud didn't like straight away, as if he had seen this guy a few times too many already.....If only he could remember where.

"Good day.""The same to you."They greeted each other and Klaud down to business right away."I need a new uniform, Synthetic Textile kind and......Ah what the hell, give me one of those Trench knives."Klaud bought these, the uniform was quickly made.When all things were in order, he exited and looked up the first payphone he could find.

It took quite a few calls but eventually he managed to locate the person he was looking for, with Hirenkyaku he made his way trough town and eventually stopped in front of a restaurant.After forcing his way past the bouncers and the nosy waiters he walked all the way over to the back of the place and saw his mentor, Cross, sitting there with two attractive females and one arm around each."Meister, I wish to continue my training"

With Dio

Dio was just heading back home when a short old man suddenly appeared in front of him, the mean had a long pointy nose, gray mustache and black top hot. He was wearing a tux.A second later a female appeared, she seemed to be in her early twenties and had a chef's outfit on, including the hat.She long black, which could be seen if she took her hat off.

"We've been looking for you quite some time now Master Diodiverde."Ugh, did he hate he his full name, there were few people that called him that and two of them where standing right in front of him."How are you Mos, Sascha."He greeted them both, he quickly moved on to what did interest him, he couldn't care less about missing his curfew.....Several nights in a row, at this point.

"How the hell did you use Shunpo, Hirenkyaku or what the fuck version you two were using."They glanced at the other once, quickly focusing on Dio again."I feared that this happened, you have associated yourself with spiritual hoodlums.....I have failed you my master."Mos dropped on his knees, cursing those unnamed spiritual ly powered hoodums.

"Eh?"Dio was taken back by this reaction, quickly saying."No, it's fine I had a pretty good time."Mos replied though that."I was talking about your father.""......""But I assume that you gained spiritual powers master Diodiverde?"After shuddering at hearing his full name again he nodded and both Mos and Sascha grabbed him and used their high speed movement ability to get him back to his house.

"Sascha, contact master Da Spazio, I will talk with young master here."The two sat down and Mos asked him."So what exactly is your ability, is it the Hollow kind or Shinigami?"Dio wasn't sure what it was exactly and so he got up and activated his powers.Two spheres, the Sol and Luna sphere came floating out after the diamonds shot out and enlarged.

"Hmmm interesting."Mos took his time inspecting the abilities and came to the conclusion."The Shinigami kind, I didn't expect this though."Mos had thought that, with the reason why Dio was living alone was because his father had such a powerful Reaitsu and had little subtlety about it, always spraying it around like crazy.That Dio would get the Hollow kind like his father had.

This had been the reason why Dio's father had sent Dio away, bought him a mansion here with the superpowered staff to protect Dio.But it seemed that it was already too late, by the time Dio was sent here the damage had been done already but surprisingly enough Dio had taken after his mother and not his father.

With Donadoni "Mr. Don" Da Spazio

The man was sitting behind his desk, a cigar lit, glass of expensive wine in his hand and his feet up the desk.His free hand reached out when the phone on the desk started ringing."Mr. Don."He simply said."Sir, we've found your son and it seems he has become like us sir."Don sighed."I see."And after that promptly hang up.

As he was gazing into his glass of champagne, he thought back at his son, now picturing that little boy empowered by some spiritual ability while battling Hollows.Just like he did so many years ago.It has been years ago but he could still remember it this day.Those early days when he had just discovered his power.

27 years ago

It had been a few days after winning the Superbowl, things were just settling down in the city of New Orleans but for the now legendary but still only 19 year old Mr. Don it was time to get back to business again.He was practicing, all by himself in the early morning.Powertraining, he needed to keep his strength up and besides, lately stuff had been messing with head.

He could see the occasional blurry thing, giant foot steps, all kinds of crazy things.He wondered what it was that was causing these hallucinations but over time they kept getting clearer and clearer.Eventually he saw Dinosaurs,Ogres and what not.It might be some of the vitamins he was taking so he intended to swing by the medic sooner or later but what if he was going to be referred to a shrink because he was losing his mind?

He could hear an odd sound, as he stopped to see what it was he saw the earth move up and down, a little away from him on the pitch, and it was like a giant mole was heading towards him.He stepped back, then regained his composure, he was just seeing things.But when a big clawed hand shot out of the ground he did freak out.

A mole like creature with a Mask for a face crawled it's way towards him and the large horn it had for a nose swung down at Don.The linebacker did what came natural to him.Placed both hands on each side of the horn and held firm.Not intending to let the horn pass him.It was pushing him back but Don wouldn't heave.

This illusion was no such thing, he could actually feel it, he just knew at this point it was something, something normal humans wouldn't know off.But he would not let it do him in.He was the strongest man in the world, he was sure of it and no damn mole was going to overpower him.He doubled his effort, coming to a halt and his full Reaitsu was unleashed at this point.

An energy started to coat Don's hands, it was a mix of black and gold foam-ish stuff that started to form a glove like material around his hands.When it formed fully it gave him an immense strength boost.His hands crushing the gigantic horn easily.A punch easily shattered the mask and made the monster disperse.

"What the hell just happened."The linebacker said as he dropped to his knees, his 'gloves' dissolved again and at this point he was heavily breathing.Whatever it was that had just happened, he wouldn't be able to live this life anymore. What was he going to do when a monster attacked during a match?No he had to learn more about all of this, he would look all over the world if he had to.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato had an idea.
> Kagato hirenkyaku'd around before pulling out a ginto tube. He did his hand movement making the signal for smoking a joint and released all the thick white smoke. The fighting area became filled with an intoxicating smoke.
> 
> Kagato then raised his bow and used his special shot, he shot a 'recessive' arrow. The arrow trading power for speed moved fast enough to actually hit human realm, but the result by time it hit him would be nothing but a little flash.
> ...



With Shin

While all of this happened Shin stood watching, a little from afar, Eventually moving to a different location when that Ginto spell was used.So that he could keep watching Kagato's actions without the ginto's ability wouldn't obstruct his vision.

Shin could see that Kagato, and probably skilled Quincy in general, could manipulate their bows and arrows with great skills, all different kinds of arrows were shot. Some faster, others that seemed to combine with the fast arrows and a flurry of other arrows later and the Shin could tell that the ghost was defeated.

Shin had seen enough and motioned for Kagato head outside, safe from the Ginto's dust.There they continued their conversation."let's get something to eat now, give you the time to regain your strength and me a chance to catch up on skipping breakfast."Shin said."We'll talk about trying to manipulate your bow into a melee weapon there, it'll probably take some practice but when you've mastered it I'll give you a crash course in Kenjutsu."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 23, 2009)

After there training mission, Andy and her group headed back to the Seireitei to go and help the people of the Twelfth Division who were almost annihilated by a human.

Some were dead and most were severely wounded, but they managed to get the wounded to the Fourth Division for medical attention. "_*Whew*_ that should be all of them, I can't believe one person did all of this." she said looking around the Twelfth Division, "Yeah well, looks can be deceiving." Patrick replied.

"Ok were about done now.", "Yeah, so what are you going to do now." _Sighs_ well, I going to the human to go practice some hakuda and go to the hot springs afterwards." "Oh you mind if I join.....the hakuda I mean?" Um yeah why not, you can do both." Patrick said with the dazzling crooked smile.

Shin vs Kagato
The girls of the Shin Yagami fanclub had followed him in his battle with the Quincy. "He's so hot." one girl said, "I WANT TO MARRY HIM!!!" another shouted out loud, the leader of the club pulled her to the ground, "Shut up you idiot you want him to hear us?" Saya said frustrated, "Oops, sorry.", then they happily gazed upon him with goo eyes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> With Potemkin
> 
> He heard Rahs' ultimatum, and was torn. It felt wrong to betray a hierarchy he was a member of, disloyal and dishonorable. While he had not been with them for a considerable time, this was the hierarchy he was brought to, and perhaps that is where he should remain.
> 
> ...



Rahs didn't turn around for anyone. He couldn't at the moment. Scarlet was at his side, they were a hunting pair. But it was still obvious to all that Latas was stronger. But that wasn't what mattered. Spirit, as well as strength, had its place here.

Rahs could sense a few of the gathered Hollow already preparing to follow him. Latas would let them. He'd be happier alone, truth be told, though he would never admit it.

Rahs continued to walk on, counting the seconds until the spiny Adjuchas followed him.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Kagato left with Shin to go and get some food. Shin was a good bloke Kags decided and he had a wide array of abilities, perfect for him to train against.

"So Shin, where are we gonna go eat?"
Kagato was worried him being human would mean that he wouldn't be able to eat, but he relised he would be taking spiritual energy (reishi) from the food to energise his cells so he said nothing.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2009)

With Akira-

"Nnng!" he stretched and walked into the 8th division office. It was nice in there, No paperwork stacked up.. No food on the floors... Probably because Akira had spent the last week or two cleaning it... but hey, if it's clean it's clean right? Akira always somehow ended up at the office before Kama and De. Giving him plenty time by himself to clean the place up, De never bothers to throw his food away, he just drops it. And Kama never organizes his paperwork when he's done with it because he has 1000 other things to do.

Akira had realized this and taken it up as his job to help his captain with the paperwork and to make sure De actually threw his food away.. But placing 30 trashcans all around the area. It had helped a little, the trash level went down 50% so, he WAS actually using the trashcans, But not so much all the time. Occasionally, third seat sagi would come to visit. but, useually he had his hands full with the division members themselves. 

De never really dealed with the members, he just spent his time in the captains office hanging out. Kama would be neck deep in paperwork all day, As dealing with the arrancar and their studies takes up a majority of their workload. Akira had never actually read any of the papers.. He just read the titles and organzied them accordingly. It was difficult, as Kama enjoyed being as secritive as possible. So Akira had to find out some of Kama's hidden messages to get the paperwork in the right spots.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Something was really wrong with this guy. Asami knew that she would have to be careful, but there was no way she was gonna let him talk to her like that. "Can't say I didn't warn you..."
> 
> Asami's blade came out, but she did not plan to strike with it. "Bakudo seven, Twin Pillars."
> 
> Two thick pillars appeared over Nagi and crashed down onto him. Asami kept her blade pointed at Nagi, though. This was especially strange activity for a shinigami; it would be better to be on her guard.



Arg the twin pillars crashed down upon Nagi, forcing him down. Luckily he had to protect himself from major damage grasped the bottom of the pillars with his hands. The claws holding back the full force of the Bakudo.

Nagi's reiatsu was strong enough for him force his way out of the bakudo with brute strength. He was like the hulk, the holding him back from his goal was conflicting with his ID making him angrier and stronger. 

_"Leviathan, you faced with a human enemy, she fights as a human and moves as a human, you are not fully a human, you are broken so fight as one that is broken!"

_Nagi listened to Kaima, fuck it he decided if this bitch wanted to play hardball, he would go crazy on her ass. 

He pushed the Bakudo pillars off of him and rose up. His eyes glowing a certain amount of red stared down at the woman.

"KAIMA!" Due to having reached bankai he could release his blade without even saying its name or call phrase. His sword warped and became his Naginata.

"I did tell you, now I'll have to show you!"

Nagi entered with a straight thrust towards Asami.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 23, 2009)

Asami leapt away from the blade, pulling out her own and releasing. "Impact, Nagareboshi!" If this guy was really crazy enough to try and force his way through despite their orders and despite Asami's repeated warnings, the situation was beyond restraint. She would have to beat him into submission then have him locked up.

As she released her blade, the air around it was compressed and fired out in a concussive wave, hitting Nagi in the chest. Luckily, her Zanpakuto was a good type for beating people into submission.

---

With Potemkin

Negos spread his wings and fluttered away from Potemkin, to stand next to Terra and Nire. Potemkin realized what the owl expected him to do. He knew as well, despite all his wonderings, that his actions were clear.

He had come to this hierarchy in search of a force, an army. This is not what he had found. Rahs held the necessary drive, power, and control to accomplish that, though. That is what Potemkin wished to be a part of.

Potemkin stepped out, falling in line behind Rahs in his march away from the hierarchy.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Asami had released her Zanpaktou and shot Nagi back with a large blast of air. Nagi went flying backwards and hit a bookself. The clothes over his chest was ripped, and bruised a small trickle of blood escaped him. He righted himself and lowered his centre of gravity and motioned for way inside of Kaima to be released. Nagi slammed his blade into the ground behind him, and motioned for the water released from Kaima to wrap around his hands.

Nagi shunpo'd towards Asami, flicking small droplets of water at her from his fingertips, allowing them to gain enough velocity to cause damage similar to bullets. These attacks were not practiced but rather instinctual. Well for Nagi at least, giving in to his true side, his alternate persona that Kaima called 'The Leviathan'.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 23, 2009)

With Shin

Kagato asked him where they were going to eat, Shin replied that they would just head over to the building in front of them, not far from the training area."I've been training day and night the last couple of days, that building over there has been functioning as my quarters."Shin explained."Basically all of the higher ups in the Eleventh division take residence up there during longer periods of extensive training."They headed over and inside Shin grabbed a loaf of bread, splitting it between him and Kagato.

"I've been living of bread and water for like 3 days......Could be more, this is actually the first time I've been out during day time so I honestly don't have any idea."It didn't occur to him that eating spiritually based food would have no nutritional value to Kagato.

"Anyways, let's hurry up so that we can continue the training again, I want to take you on personally."Shin said."I never fought a Quintin."He meant Quincy of course.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 23, 2009)

-Kana vs. Max-

"Well... It looks kick ass in sword form! and kick ass swords always win!!!" he screams before charging forward.
*CLANG*
Their blades clash and wind is pushed everywhere there. 
"Impressive, eh?"
He looks up to see Kana glaring angrily at him.
"Your sword techniques are horrible.  Its almost as if you've never wielded a blade.  Your feet are two far apart, your shoulders are uneven and worst of all, your body is facing me directly."
"What are you talking about?"
"You won't be able to defend yourself from attacks on your body.  Like so."
She lifts her leg back and thrusts it forward in the one place where a man should never EVER be kicked.

-Dai vs. Neku-

The two both flinch and cover their crotches.
"DUDE!  NOT COOL!"
"That has GOT TO HURT!"
The two turn back to each other.
"No matter.  Lets continue."
"Fine by me."
Neku leaps up high into the air again.  He pulls back his left fist, ready to attack as he lands.
_"Wow.  He is definitely much stronger than before.  Definitely much stronger than me as well.  There isn't much I can do other than defend myself from his attacks.  Unless...."_
He looks down and peers at a tube hanging from his waist.  Just as Neku is about to land, Dai takes the tube and places each of its ends in his palms.  He then crushes them together, whispering, "Verwirrt"


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Kagato took the piece of bread from Shin, he was hungry the munchies had set in a side effect from the ginto, but he was fine now. He munched down on the spiritual food and just as he expected the food although it had no nutritional value it rejuvenated his cells and his body, it was like a days worth of meals in a few single bites. Kagato munched down on his bread, before looking back up at Shin.

"You wanna take me on yourself, I came her to be trained not stomped by a Shinigami." Kagato moaned.

He knew Shin was stronger than him and he daren't be on the receiving end of his blade. But then Kagato decided to do it.

"What the hell, I can came here for new experiences and what not, this seems like the perfect way to go about it. Plus I have never fought, well properly anyways a Shinigoumi." Kagato grinned, he meant Shinigami but was playing on the fact Shin couldn't say Quincy.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2009)

Max Vs Kana-

"Guah! that's low!" he shouts. The armor helped him greatly, but it's still just wind.  "But ofcourse... I really never had used a sword before." He thinks to himself. "I have no idea how to hold it, how to use it.. I only know what i saw in those games and Manga...." Something hits him. "OFCOURSE! WHAT I SAW IN MANGA!" He raises his blade, focusing everything he can into his blade, slowly, it begins to grow and form a more solid looking blade. "LET'S GO!" He shouts, swining downward, the blade begins to break off and form a large slash of wind.

With Neku- 

"GUAH!' He fell... Up? He couldn't tell, It seemed like it was up but it was down. The hell happened, He looked... RIGHT!? He wanted to look left.. did he look left.. what was going on. "OI! THIS IS CHEATING!" Neku shouts, He raises his left arm. Screw it, If he can't see in the right direction he'll just shoot off energy in all directions till he hits something.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 23, 2009)

_Forest of Menos_

The battle had lasted for three hours. Both Adjuchas were both equal in a fight, so the Adjuchas decided begins to hover and run over the forest , and he releases small spider bone-like creatures which exploded coming at her.

But Suna was able to dodge the creatures, and Suna is completely at home in the environment and using some of the sand to send tendrils to attack her opponent.

The Adjuchas sends another salvo of small explosive spiders, but Suna goes into her protective shell. Launching his signature attacks, Suna manages to fire a shotgun blast of sand from her mouth at her opponent and then crush his left arm.

With his left arm crushed, the Adjuchas creates a small bird with his right hand to fly on. He then pulls out his speciality, another bird. He launched the bird, which transforms into a bomb aimed at the Suna. 

Using the remainder of her powers, Suna shields herself from the blast with some amount of sand drawn from the desert. This bomb was just a distraction though, because another smaller bomb has snuck up and into Suna's protective shell. 

Her energy expended because she was a new Adjuchas, Suna has little defense against the bomb. It explodes knocking her unconscious and into the clutches of the Adjuchas. 

As Suna awakens in the cave, the Adjuchas states that he will use Suna a bait to get to the new Espada's in Los Noches. Other Adjuchas join with him, taking action she quickly hopes up and throws sand like kunai's from her toe nails and hits each in the chest.

With only the Adjuchas alive from the attack, Suna create's another batch of sand kunai's and flings them at the Adjuchas but he blocks them with his tail.

Suna charge's and the Adjuchas mouth opens fire a cero. Suna flips out of the way only to then have to avoid the Adjuchas right arm, which has been fired his nails at her. Its protrusions explode into more needles and Suna use their agility to avoid the projectiles. 

This surprises the Adjuchas "Is that all you have!?" he yelled. Suna quickly rushes in and the Adjuchas tail moves to strike but it stops! As Suna fires a cero onto him, only hitting his tail a little.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 24, 2009)

"Scarlet?"

Rahs and Scarlet were walking through the underworld. March of the new Lords. Adjuchas, Gillian and Hollow fell into the train behind them, compelled by the power they sensed in their new leaders. This was how Hierarchies began.

"Yes Rahs?"

"How did you come back?"

Scarlet sighed, and her eyes seemed to look distant for a moment. "I was hunting, to test out my powers. I'd only evolved a day or so ago. When I returned to his Hierarchy, he and everyone else was gone. So I came back here."

"Why did you stay?"

"I'm no leader, Rahs," Scarlet lent over, gently nudging Rahs with her head. He was surprised at the emotion she spoke with, now more than before. But there was still great strength inside her. He was merely closer to understanding her soul now. "I was being led by a powerful being, someone far more a leader than Latas. But you, I am even happier to be here for. When I realised you were on the cusp of evolution, I waited, so I could rejoin you and start the new hierarchy with you."

Rahs nodded. He was happy. Of all his hunting mates, only a few still lived. Alana was dead to him. But Scarlet had returned. Potemkin and Vashta were among those following. It was a good beginning.

Rahs remembered. Back in the very beginning, when he had first come to Hueco Mundo. His giant form represented his belief in power. He crushed those who challenged him and ate the flesh from their bones. And he had built his power base on a mountain of stone. Yes, that was where this march would lead. Back to the underground mountain he had once called home.

~~~

Selia leaned over and looked out the window, sighing to herself. "It feels so strange," she commented to Alan, "leaving home like this on a chase for our parents. Only a few weeks ago I was a happy normal schoolgirl with nothing more than casual interest in the powers I had."

"Destiny at work," Alan was working on a rubix cube, trying to make what little Reishi was inside it twitch, so that it would solve itself.

"Yeah, destiny." Selia continued to watch the ocean sparkle under the sun, from the window of the airplane. She held up her hand, watching the sunlight sparkle off the silver ring she wore, and wondered.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 24, 2009)

-Max Vs Kana-

"LET'S GO!" He shouts, swining downward, the blade begins to break off and form a large slash of wind.
Kana's eyes widened as the slash of wind drew nearer and nearer.
"HAHA!  BEHOLD MY FEARSOME POWER!"
"SO COOL~"
"Hey!  Its not supposed to be cool!  Its supposed to be FRIGHTENING!"
"Its a Wind Blade!  I've only seen these things on TV and manga!"
She raises her two lightsabers and forms an "X" shape.  
"Do you think you can really block this AWESOME ATTACK!"
"Yep~"
The wind slash hits the dead center of the "X" and Kana begins to slide back.
"I'm having so much fun~"
She then slices the Wind Slash in half and it dissipates.  
"My turn~"
She clasps her blades and they begin to merge into a a single long line of light.
"Its my Light Spear."
"Eh?"
She raises it and takes aim.  And begins to run forward.
"Take THIS!"
The spear is released from her hand and goes flying straight towards Max.

With Neku- 

"GUAH!" He fell... Up? He couldn't tell, It seemed like it was up but it was down. The hell happened, He looked... RIGHT!? He wanted to look left.. did he look left.. what was going on. "OI! THIS IS CHEATING!" Neku shouts.
Dai couldn't help but smile at Neku's confusion. 
"Wow.  These tubes are pretty interesting things.  But don't worry, with a strong opponent like yourself, the effects won't last long."
He raises his left arm. Screw it, If he can't see in the right direction he'll just shoot off energy in all directions till he hits something.
"Oh shi-"
A blast of energy heads at Dai, but he disappears towards the left and evades it, looking back at it.
"That was close."
He turns back to Neku to see more and more being fired.
"This won't end well."
He begins repeatedly vanishing and reappearing, dodging each blast of energy.
_"Hirenkyaku.... wow.  This technique is amazing.  I feel like I can move faster than anything."_

The flurry of blasts end as Neku holds his head and regains his bearings.  His eyes still spinning.  "Whoa.  That was crazy."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 24, 2009)

Serp said:


> Asami had released her Zanpaktou and shot Nagi back with a large blast of air. Nagi went flying backwards and hit a bookself. The clothes over his chest was ripped, and bruised a small trickle of blood escaped him. He righted himself and lowered his centre of gravity and motioned for way inside of Kaima to be released. Nagi slammed his blade into the ground behind him, and motioned for the water released from Kaima to wrap around his hands.
> 
> Nagi shunpo'd towards Asami, flicking small droplets of water at her from his fingertips, allowing them to gain enough velocity to cause damage similar to bullets. These attacks were not practiced but rather instinctual. Well for Nagi at least, giving in to his true side, his alternate persona that Kaima called 'The Leviathan'.



Asami saw Nagi approaching and moved to the side to avoid and of his blows, ready to strike him again with her impact. Unfortunately, she did not take note of the water droplets, not expecting them to be able to do significant damage. 

Two droplets struck her shoulder and upper-arm, causing Asami to stumble back and grasp her arm in pain. Did he just wound her with tiny drops of _water_? To be able to turn them into such a dangerous weapon, an impressive power. Asami would have to be watchful of any water around here. 

She pointed the sword at Nagi again and struck at him, intending on adding her concussive blast to any of her blows.


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2009)

Nagi was struck by Asami's blows, it was doing great damage to him. Although he was quite durable he could not handle all this punishment.

He fell back in pain.

_"Leviathan, you are still acting as a whole, a half that acts as a whole, will only be half as successful, but a half that acts like a half will be successful as a whole."
_
Kaima sprouted more nonsense into Nagi's head although it made quite abit of sense.

Nagi concentrated and remembered how he felt when fighting against the lochness hollow. He opened his eyes, filled with killing intent. Asami was the kind of person if he pulled any punches he would not succeed. 

He crawled back onto his feet and took a deep breath, he bared his teeth each one razor sharp and shark like and looked at Asami and smiled. He would have to finish this quick, the damage she was doing to him, was making it hard for him to stand much less fight, he would need to feed and drink or soak in some water after this.

"Arg in order to beat you I will have to use my killing intent."

Nagi made a clenched fist movement and the naginata came flying into his hand, he twirled it over his head. He released his inner beast and made a quiet roar while tilting his head back. His eyes glowing he opened his mouth and spoke.



"Baaaaaaaaaaan...Kai!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2009)

She raises it and takes aim.  And begins to run forward."Take THIS!"
The spear is released from her hand and goes flying straight towards Max. "C..Crap!" Max releases his sword and armor, grabbing the ground and pulling upward. "EARTH SHIELD!" The wall seems to form a wave and begin to solidfy, it's made of rocks, wood, cement. Anything Max could grip his spirit around. The spear crashes into the wall and begins to trill its way through, Max rolls to the right, grabbing a piece of the shield and forming it into a sword while preparing to rush forward.

With Neku- 


_"Hirenkyaku.... wow.  This technique is amazing.  I feel like I can move faster than anything."_The flurry of blasts end as Neku holds his head and regains his bearings.  His eyes still spinning.  "Whoa.  That was crazy." He grabs his head and waits till the world stops spinning. "Ok! Ok! Time for the... One moment..." He turns around, pukes and turns back and readies himself. "Ok, you did good... Now take this!" He pulls back his left arm. Closes his eyes, his spirit begins to build up and his hand began to glow. "LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!" A pillar of blue light shoots out of his hand. It seems to resemble a binding spell used by Shinigami.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 24, 2009)

Marco sat by a flowing river using a basic fishing rod, it was the only way he found to pass the time of awaiting a mission or a hollow to appear. It seemed that since he left things had gotten alot quiter and the days seemed longer, that or he was just plain board of being in he country side all the time. Hopefully, he would get transfered into a more populated area where he could fight some stronger hollows or have a greater chance. On the bright side, it was unlikly for him to meet any hollows with the traint to become cloaked or hide their raistu.

"Man, I wish that I was more like Hikari. I could sleep 24/7 hours a day maybe all dragon based Avatars are lazy"Marco surguested he awaited a catch or any indication of one. It was much more difficult in the Human's world since their where very few fish that could be classed as spirits or souls.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2009)

"Sigh..." Akira let out a sigh and put some papers into a file. "I' wonder about these things.." Akira thought to himself. "I've never seen so many files written in such strange writing." "It's made so that no one but myself an De can read it." Kama comments. "GUAH!" Akira jumped backward. "I noticed that you were able to catch on to certain patterns in our code. It's quite impressive." Kama nods.

"Ah.." Akira blushes and rubs the back of his head. "Well, I have some good news for you." Kama walks over to a cabinet and pulls out a file, marked- "TOP SECRET- For 8th Division eyes only." He then tosses the file to Akira, who catches it. "Read it." Kama smiles, Akira opens the file. "Experiment #239 Nicknamed: Gradia Esuna. Former Arrancar, released into the human world... currently seems to be undergoing... second transformation...?" Akira blinks.

"W..What does that mean?" Akira looks up. "We've taken a few hollows and arrancar, purified them and sent them to the human world, as real, living breathing humans. We then monitered them, to see how they would hadle the situation after being put through such a transformation... This one seems to be reverting... It doesn't look good so we have decided to end you on a test. Go and find Gradia Esuna, If all is well, Then come back. If its begun to transform... Bring it back here." Kama orders darkly.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 25, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi was struck by Asami's blows, it was doing great damage to him. Although he was quite durable he could not handle all this punishment.
> 
> He fell back in pain.
> 
> ...



"Ban...kai?" Asami took a step back, entirely shocked. This was a 17th seat....with Bankai? No way, he _couldn't_...

She would have to get out. There was no way she'd be able to compete with someone who had Bankai. Hopefully someone would have noticed the reiatsu associated with the activation of Bankai, and would come to help. But for now, she'd have to buy some time, or at least make enough ruckus to get some attention.

Asami brought up her sword again, but this time the concussive blast was not aimed at Nagi, but the ceiling above them. The blast struck it and it began to crumble, pouring dust and rubble down into the room.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 25, 2009)

-Kana vs. Max-

The spear crashes into the wall and begins to trill its way through, Max rolls to the right, grabbing a piece of the shield and forming it into a sword while preparing to rush forward.  Kana blinks at him, standing there unarmed.
"Now's my chance!"
He charges towards Kana with his weapon raised.  She then sort of hunches over, hiding her hands muttering, ""So cool so cool so cool so cool"
"What are you saying!?"
He gets in front of Kana and swings downward, but at that moment, Kana straighten back up, arms sticking out and screaming "SO COOL~" and a blue flash engulfs the gymnasium.  
Max couldn't see what had just happened, but felt that his sword made contact with something.  He smiles to himself and says, "Gotcha."
He then opens his eyes to find that Kana had blocked the attack with her lightsabers.
"This.  Is.  So.  COOL!"
"DO YOU EVER SAY ANYTHING ELSE!?"

-Dai vs. Neku-

"LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!" A pillar of blue light shoots out of his hand. It seems to resemble a binding spell used by Shinigami. 
For a brief moment, Dai stood there in awe of the attack, and then there was that blue flash which engulfed the gym for a second.  Dai realized, quickly, that he needed to move and used Hirenkyaku to try and evade Neku's attack.  But the damage was already done.  
He reappeared slightly above the ground and dropped.  As he landed, however, his left leg felt weird and he fell down on one knee.  He looked at his leg and then back at Neku.
"What the hell did you just do!?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

Neku Vs Dai-

s he landed, however, his left leg felt weird and he fell down on one knee.  He looked at his leg and then back at Neku. "What the hell did you just do!?" Neku blinked. "Uuuhh... Not entirely sure... that's... that's never happened before..." He comments, looking at his left arm. "U..Usually it's just lightning..." Dai shows him his leg, "DOES THIS LOOK LIKE LIGHTNING!?" He shouts. "No.. it kinda looks like blue slime..." Neku adds. "It's pretty cool when you think about it.." He rubs his chin. "IT'S NOT COOL! FIX IT!" Dai shouts. "Oi. this is a fight, i don't have to fix anything." Neku crosses his arms and turns around.

"damn it!" Dai raises his bow He slowly pulls back an arrow. Holding onto it for a much longer time then useual, the arrow begins to grow in size. Neku can tell Dai is flooding this thing with power. "POWER ARROW!" Dai shouts, letting the arrow fly at Neku. "CRAP!" Neku thinks to himself. He needs a way of getting the arrow away, He's got to be able to do something. His left arm is all he has, He pulls it back. Focusing everything he can into his arm. The stars begin to glow, His arm begins to glow, he thrusts forward and meets Dai's arrow.

With Max-

"Damn it! this is annoying! It's nothing like in the manga, where the super cool hero always wins!" He comments, holding up his sword in a means to say, "Hey! i'm the super cool hero!"

   With Josef- 

He lands in his hometown. He doesn?t care what its named. Nor do I, so it?s the nameless town and I?m sticking to it. He walks down the streets, familiar faces litter the roads. They don?t remember him however; He still wears his Hanatasu uniform. Josef walks down the sidewalk, marching towards his old home. ?You have to go back to the beginning when you haven?t gotten anywhere.?  He thinks to himself. The words were right he supposed. He had searched but turned up nothing. So, if they weren?t in Japan and they weren?t in the soul society, Perhaps his last option was to search Germany?  He walks towards his childhood home.

  It?s rundown, brick walls painted white, but more brick then white. The screen doors and windows have fallen apart. The glass is replaced by wood.. Yeah, this place has gone to hell since he left. But what can he say, all of their money was spent sending him to Japan so that he could find his real parents. They might not be related to Josef in any way.. but they loved him enough to sacrifice their own wellbeing.. He guesses this is what real parents are like.. they must be. Josef lets out a sigh and walks up to the door, he puts his key in the lock? but it doesn?t work.

  ?W..What the hell!?? He shouts, trying to open the door. An old man watches the teen struggle in vain. ?They were evicted two months ago.? He speaks, just as Josef has both feet planted on either side of the wall and pulling on the doorknob. ?THEY WERE EVICTED!?? He shouts, falling to the ground. ?OOF!? The old man lets out a small chuckle. ?Yup,  don?t know where they went too. Seemed awful upset you know. Had a kid they did, but spent all their cash sendin to some foreign country. Good parents they were.? 

  Josef blinks. ?Yeah, that was me.?  He speaks out, He didn?t know who this old guy was, but damn he was annoying. ?Well, you?re the quincy boy searching for his family then hmm?? The old man chuckles.  ?What?s so fun? h..hey how did you know I was a quincy!?? The old man just shrugs it off. ?How indeed. It?s not as if you try to hide it my boy. You release so much quincy spirit and you have that cross on your wrist. It?s not entirely subtle. You know.?  He sits down on a large thread spool and takes out an apple from a grocery bag. 

  ?You know, you don?t get fresh apples here too often anymore. I?m sure they had lots in Japan, but here, they don?t have much.? He comments. ?What does that have to do with anything!?? Josef shouts. ?You don?t get too many Quincy born in Germany anymore.. It?s odd. They seem to have mostly moved to Japan or were over half Japanese in the first place, leaving the current quincy much more Japanese then German.?  SLAP! Josef face palms. ?I still don?t see what that has to-? He was cut off. ?You?re German, 100% I can tell? well, not 100% you have some French and Italian in you but I won?t hold that against you promise.?

  Josef groans.  ?You?re like me.? The old man comments. ?I?m victor.? He extends his hand towards Josef, a glittering cross falls out of his sleeve.. it?s? a quincy cross!? ?W..where did you get that!?? The cross was old.. and with the number of points on it, this man was a powerful quincy.. or used to be a power quincy, it?s hard to tell. ?I?m a quincy, so I have a cross. Not strange is it? You have one too correct?? Victor stands up and sighs. ?Come on, We?ve got work to do.? The old man takes a bite from his apple. ?The hell do you mean we!? I don?t need you for anything!? The teen shouts. ?If you want to find your parents and become stronger. Then yes, you do.? The words hit Josef like a car? he was shocked for a moment, it felt.. Strange.. the power of his words? This power, made Josef follow the man.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

With Akira-
  He stood at the gate to the real world. ?Third seat Sagi will accompany you on your mission.? Kama comments. ?Ah, Akira-kun very good to finally have a real mission with you.? Sagi waves. ?And try not to tackle me alright? I don?t enjoy it and it makes me look bad, I?m the third seat after all? Even though you should be ranked fourth seat?? He rubbed his chin. ?What was I talking about?? Kama let out a sigh and slid his hand down his face. 

?Listen, Just get Akira and yourself to Isano district, once there locate Esuna and find out it?s current state. If it?s stable, monitor it for a day or so, if it?s erratic bring It here. We do not want anyone else to know about this situation all right? So keep quiet and don?t start a fight unless 100% needed.? 

  Akira and Sagi nod, running into the gate to the human world. ?If it?s condition isn?t stable, what will we do with it Kama?? Isake questioned, this is one of the few times he truly looked up to his captain and friend? He always seemed to have the answers in this case. ?We will have to eliminate it once and for all..? Kama let out a sigh.

 ?I hope for my own sake that Esuna is in working condition.. Right now, I don?t believe my reputation can handle any more blows.? He turns and walks away from the gate as it begins to close. ?I kinda hope it?s busted.? De comments to himself. ?Cause, Akira needs a wakeup call. This ain?t play time.? He turns and follows his captain. ?Be careful, Sagi.? 

  Isano district- Know widely across Japan as the town of never ending light. It?s the Vegas of Japan. Housing over 40 casino?s and 200 bars. A town of lust, Greed and gluttony, it?s got everything a soul needs to become a hollow. Anger, Despair, Pride, Sadness?  These conditions needed to be present for the experiment to work. 

Kama chose prime locations for each of his 10 experiments. He needed a town with no sins, a town with many sins, a town with some sins, he needed to do everything he could to make sure he gets as much information as possible with as few bodies as possible. 

  Too many spirits become human at once and the balance is thrown off, the commander gets suspicious and Kama is out of a Job. Too few and he doesn?t get enough data to be useful, so he chose 10 and put them in the prime spots.

 Obviously, using at least 2 controls to make sure that his data isn?t effected by personal traits alone. Akira and Sagi arrive here, Through the gate out of Soul Society. They stand high in the air, this is Akira?s first time in the real world? and his first time seeing such buildings. ?It?s? amazing!? He exclaims, his eyes widening. ?Ah. It is quite the site isn?t it?? Sagi lets out a bit of a chuckle.

  ?Oh yeah, Sagi I?ve been meaning to ask you, Why does everyone call you third seat sagi? And not just Sagi?? He blinks. ?Because, I used my rank as my name! I used to be recruit Sagi, then 12th seat sagi, now I?m third seat sagi!? He seemed proud of the fact. ?But honestly, everyone always called me, Recruit sagi! Or Student Sagi! So I just decided to stick with it. I don?t mind it and it seems easier on everyone since they know my rank right away.? He smiled. Akira blinked, ?That made no sense, whatsoever.? He comments. ?I? I know?? Sagi laughs.

With Isac-

  He had gone to school today, hoping to avoid Boss and everyone else, but to his dismay, Boss came with him. ?Damn it all.? Isac let out a sigh, he really wanted to be alone and away from hollows for a little while. ?Get over it kid, I said I would teach you and I swear that I will teach you!? Boss slaps Isac on the back. ?And don?t worry about feeding me, I can eat anything and I?ll be fine!? Isac blinked. ?I?m more worried about how you will act in school. You?re not exactly the subtle one you know Boss? Before you were invisible to humans but now everyone can see you.? 

  Boss didn?t pay any attention; he was waving to some random people. ?Look, look it doesn?t matter.? Boss states in a calm and collected tone. ?I?m free, You?re free, we have a break from fighting and I have a free pass to walk around in the human world. We got what we wanted didn?t we? You got stronger made some friends and you even got to be the first humans to break into Soul society in 200 years! That?s damned impressive if you ask me.? Isac blinked, ?You still pissed you got beat up by some girls?? he asked.

  ?WHAT?S THAT GOT TO DO WITH ANYTHING!? AND THEY CHEATED! I SWEAR THAT THEY CHEATED! THEY WERE PROGRAMMED TO FIGHT ARRANCAR! THEY HAD AN UNFAIR ADVANTAGE! IF WE HAD A REMATCH RIGHT NOW I WOULD KICK THEIR ASS TWELVE WAYS FROM TUESDAY!? Boss, was still obviously upset about this fact and Isac had used his little rant to his advantage, running off from boss while he was distracted. ?Oi, Oi, that?s just not fair, not fair.? Boss comments, waving his hand in front of his face. 

    With Ssob-

  ?Booored~? Ssob and Kou whine, Ereki slaps her forehead. ?Shut up! It?s Hueco mundo, What do you expect!?? she shouts. ?Ah~ to be cursed with beauty and brains.. only to end up with two who lack both? Well? Kou is cute? but? Ss..Ssob?s kinda cute.? She rubbed her chin. ?Ara, Ara? You?re saying we?re dumb!? Ssob and Kou shout. ?Eh? Yes, But I did say you were cute.? She adds, trying to act like that would remove the sting of her words. ?THAT DOESN?T MAKE US FEEL ANY BETTER!!!!? The two punch Ereki and send her flying. 

  ?Hm?? Ereki doesn?t hit the ground; instead she is caught by something. ?Here I am, finding a good spot to practice my aim and a girl falls into my arms." Ereki looks up to see a man with a strange grin. "Hey, the names reaper."


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 25, 2009)

Marco sat in the twlight of the 2nd planar and stated, "Hikari, why did you intent on me coming here if all we are doing is meditating in freezing water?" Marco was soaked in liquid water oddly it was clearly below freezing point but remained in it's liquid state.

Hikari looked at him and said, "It's a matter of life and death. Well death of your personality and form of basic instincts."
Marco kept silent for a moment, eventully he caught on and said, "You mean to say that me being in the 2nd plainar can have the effect of turning hollow?"
"Just be silent and concerate, this area wont become truely safe until you reach a higher stranght and have the Bankai optition open to you. You cannot blame me since I warned you not to release me in your own mind."

Marco sighed and did so. _Man Hikari is too mysterious, he keeps warning me about stuff on the last second and then seems to encourage me to do it like in the fight two days ago. He told me not to sure but it was impossible to beat him without using his own powers. At the level I was at then anyway and now he tells me to concerate in this water, everything he does seems to be causing me to go deeper. Even now I feel as if I'm falling into unconiusness. Something isn't right with Hikari._


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

With Josef-

?huff?huff?.Huff?.huff?.? He slowly climbs over a rock ledge and onto solid ground? rock? whatever. ?Ah, Made it finally?? Victor comments. His clothing, that I never described so it doesn?t matter, is now a pure white quincy outfit. His brown eyes are covered by black sunglasses and his white hair is tied back in a pony tail. ?Cough.. cough?? Josef stands up. ?Yeah? I did.. ? He looks down, It?s a 500 foot drop straight down.  He thinks to himself, so why did he have to climb all the way up here. ?A quincy relies less on their own physical power and more on the power of their spirit and the spirit around them.? Victor comments.

?You however, Have not been trained in the quincy arts. So I?m curious as to see just how far you were able to get without a single teacher.? Victor takes a seat on a rock. ?Please, Do show me your bow.? Josef sighed and nodded, He raised his arm and formed his bow. It was short, black and seemed to have some solid spots in it. ?Hmm. It?s short. Should be a little longer when you use it.. and it?s black? quite odd..?  He nods. ?Now then, what?s your ability?? He asks. Josef pulls back on his bow, Fires an arrow, the arrow then breaks into one hundred tiny arrows. ?Interesting.? Victor nodded. 

  ?You realize you pretty much fail at being a quincy correct?? He asks the boy. ?W..WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!?? Joseph shouts. ?For one, Your bow is small. For two, It?s black, It shouldn?t be black Quincy bows are not black. Never have been, Blue, yes, red sure, on occasion green. But never black. For three, you only draw in the smallest amount of energy from the outside you can. You never max it out. For four, You don?t put any of your spirit into the attack at all. For five, you only have one ability, for six you don?t even seem to know Hirenkyaku. I could go on, But the list is rather long and I don?t have the time to explain everything.? 

  The old man stands up and cracks his knuckles. ?We?ll begin with, drawing spirit from the area around you. Don?t be afraid to really suck up that spirit, it?s better to have too much then too few if you know what I mean my boy.? He tilts his neck to the left and right, popping it each time. ?Now then how about I show you an example hm?? He raises his arm and forms a solid bow. ?Like this.? So much spirit began to gather around him, that the particles became visible. ?Then you fire!? He unleashes a massive arrow into the air. ?W?W?What? was that?.? Josef dropped to his knees.

   With Akira-
  The two boys made their way towards the center of town. ?I?m not entirely sure what Esuna looks like, so we will have to be on guard for anyone who looks like they are going on a rampage? even if they are human well.. esuna is human so I suppose the notion didn?t require that last bit?? He rubbed his chin. ?The captain didn?t give you any description?? Akira asked. ?None that I recall.? Sagi added, he really didn?t remember if the captain had told him or not.. maybe he did, but Sagi was too busy arguing with Isake or maybe he just didn?t pay attention, or maybe he saw a cute girl?.

?Uhh? I wish we could just ask around.? Akira slapped his forehead. ?Later Esuna!!!? A girl shouts. ?Ah! There they are!? Sagi had heard the shout and began to look around in all directions. But, all he saw was a group of school girls waving to another girl.. Nothing interesting about?. ?WAIT! ESUNA IS A TEENAGER!?? Sagi shouts. The girl he was talking about had long green put in ponytails extending down to her knees. She had black stockings up to her thigh, black school shoes, a dark blue skirt down to her knee?s, a white long sleeve button shirt and a dark blue vest. ?It? It seems like it?.? Akira blinks. ?I.. I can?t kill a teenager!? Sagi shouts.

?Ah. Well? We don?t have to kill her, Remember captain just said we had to monitor her for a little while and see if she is malfunctioning or not?? He rubbed the back of his head. It was a bit odd for him to really speak this much with anyone. He didn?t like to talk, but the eighth division just seemed to bring all of this stuff out of him. ?Alright, we don?t have to kill her? we just follow her.? Sagi nods and begins to tail her, hiding behind walls and trashcans. ?Ah? humans can?t see us, remember.? Akira comments. ?Correct, Good job akira!? Akira just sweatdrops and follows behind Esuna.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 25, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato took the piece of bread from Shin, he was hungry the munchies had set in a side effect from the ginto, but he was fine now. He munched down on the spiritual food and just as he expected the food although it had no nutritional value it rejuvenated his cells and his body, it was like a days worth of meals in a few single bites. Kagato munched down on his bread, before looking back up at Shin.
> 
> "You wanna take me on yourself, I came her to be trained not stomped by a Shinigami." Kagato moaned.
> 
> ...



Shin laughed and quickly said."Don't worry, I'll go easy on you."Assuring that wouldn't use."Bankai, even Shikai won't be used, I'll refrain from using all of my magnificent strength."Shin joked."Alright let's head back then."He picked up two bottles of water and threw one in the direction of Kagato.

"Though it's Shinigami, not.......Whatever you said, damn you're not really smart are you."He shook his head, completely unaware that it's was a joke since Shin had no idea he was mistakingly referring to Kagato's kind with the wrong name.

"Anyways just a short sparring match, was what I was thinking."Shin and Kagato headed back to the training area and Shin prepared himself for the match, Kagato did the same.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 25, 2009)

"Finally you managed it."Hikari stated as the area suddern;y sprung to life however he fell over breathing heavily and coughing up some blood. "I feel as if... my soul was almost ripped out of me... Hikari what are you trying to do?"
Hikari sighed and said, picking up Marco's Zankaupto up in his claw. "Thats why I never intented on bring you down here until you could of used Bankai. Let me explain further."

"Each plainar is like a diffrent part of your soul, think of it like your Zankaputo's powers. You cannot simply jump to using the fifth rune you require an oppent to hit you with five strong strikes before you are able to use it. Your mind is somewhat similiar, before you can safely activate another area of your mind you must reach a certain ammount of Spirit pressure or you risk losing your very life when activating it. In other words, you cannot skip plainars or go to them before your ready without causing harm to yourself."

"So why activate them? Why not just go stright to the fifth and not activate it."Marco asked

Hikari looked at him and replied in a booming voice, "Maybe you didn't listen to me?! Fighting your Inner Hollow now would result in you losing your humanity!"

"He wouldn't get free without me activating it right?"
"Get out? He is the fifth plainar, he's already their... sleeping until eventully you arrive or something happens to awake him or turn you into a Hollow. From now on listen to my warnings if not then you will become what your hunting. You have already risked your life once. Awaken."

Marco fluttered his eyes open and sighed, "Man every day my relationship gets weaker with him."
"Stronger."Stated a figure sat in the tree above him.
"Who might you be?"Marco asked not bothering to look up.
"It is of no importance to you, questioning your Zankaputo's Avatar makes the bond stronger, he doesn't hate you infact he seems to like you more than the last Kura."
Marco jumped up and drew his Zankaputo on the figure and stated, "Last Kura? Thats impossible avatars are unquie to their user."
"True. However, you must of noticed by now that he cares for you. Your bond is stronger now than ever before dont dout."
"Who the heck are you?!"Demanded Marco.
"Someone of no importance."
"Stop giving me this shi* and give a stright anwsure or I'll..."
He looked to Marco although his true apperance was hidden by the dark cloak and hood he wore. "Can you not sence the diffrence in stranght between us Kura. It would be a death sentance to even attempt to strike me down."
"I'm willing to bet one that.",Marco said and spread his footing to the stranger holding the hilt of Hikari with an iron grip.
"As you wish. Kura."

Marco was knocked back by a suddern shockwave of wind as the figure released their Zankaputo. "Phase Void Breaker..." He leaped forward and slashed down at Marco while in he was skidding across the ground. Marco blocked but somehow got hit by the blade and a large wound formed across his chest. _How... I... I blocked it i'm posative!_
Marco fell to his knee's being severly weakend by the attack and loked at the figures legs. "Your not even worth the time, your already at my mercy after a single strike?"
Marco looked up his glasses slowly fell down cut in half and everything became a blur. He managed to ask with little stranght he had, "I.. blocked your attack.... How did..."He couldn't say the last words he already felt cold.
The figure grunted and turned around and resleaed his Zankaputo, "Phase s the name of my Zankaputo, I can phase it through any material I wish at will. Maybe you havn't noticed but the wounds on your body, do not hit any vital points. Come back to me once your strong enough to fight me on par. Then I will give you the information you are currently seeking."
Marco was confused, he wasn't looking for any information. Maybe the Shinigami was refering to a diffrent Kura but he knew of no other family members that where Shinigami's so that was an unlikly possability.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 25, 2009)

Fractal Chaos was talking to Erin in the ever present drone. He was poking around her spiritual world, trying to disconnect every lose tie of Reishi she had been subjected to in the underground. He'd rather not share the joy of being the 12th Division Captain's test subject again.

Erin herself wasn't paying attention. She was filling in the blanks in her research, trying to comprehend exactly what she was finding out. More and more she was believing details on Arrancar and Vizard were revealed, and some of the speech in the early stages of the scroll seemed to highlight stronger natural powers for Shinigami and Hollow as well.

But at the end was what concerned her. The point at which Arrancar and Vizard met. And did not diverge. What did it represent. And who had been the last to achieve such a thing. The information was there. She just had to discover it.

~~~

"The air is unhealthy here, and there's so much less Reishi," Selia sniffed, looking up into the smoggy sky, "are you sure this was where we were meant to go?"

Alan nodded, before waving enthusiastically. A blonde haired woman was standing near a small dull orange car, looking like she was waiting for someone. When she saw Alan, she smiled and waved back.

"Come on," Alan grabbed Selia's wrist and pulled her along, "Let's at least get to the home we're staying in first."

~~~

Rahs stared up at the mountain. It had been a long time since he had first appeared here. This was where it all began. So many years of mindless devouring had passed before his will began to exert itself again. And now...

"You surprise me, Hollow, leading such a pack."

Rahs's three eyes narrowed, the red haired Shinigami, cloaked with a brown fur that had many hollow masks hanging from it, stood in his way, sword drawn.

"Why is that, Shinigami?" he asked, beginning to bring his Reiatsu to bear on the opponent.

"Because you're waiting for me to make the first move, and not sending scores of your weaklings to their deaths."

"I can promise," Rahs raised a hand, sand condensing in it to form a spear, "That no one weaker than I will intrude on this battle."

And Rahs charged. Much time had passed since he had last fought a Shinigami. But he remembered their ways. This one's blood would be the baptism of this mountain. From which Rahs would rule.

Lightning crackled in the air as the Shinigami drew his blade.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 25, 2009)

With Max-

"Damn it! this is annoying! It's nothing like in the manga, where the super cool hero always wins!" He comments, holding up his sword in a means to say, "Hey! i'm the super cool hero!"
Kana curls up in a ball and starts rolling around on the floor.
"W-......what are you doing?"
She rolls some more to reveal her hands on her belly and she is laughing insanely.  
"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"
Max stomps his foot down and shakes his fist at Kana.
"What the hell is so funny!?"
Her laughing becomes softer and softer and she eventually stops rolling.  She sits up and strokes back the hair off her face and readjusts her glasses.  
"Sorry.  Its just that I found it funny."
"Found what funny?"
"That _you_ think you're the super cool hero."
"WHATS SO FUNNY ABOUT THAT!?"
Kana stands up and puts one hand on her hip and points her thumb at her chest.  "Because its obvious that _I'm_ the hero!"

-Neku Vs Dai-
The stars begin to glow, His arm begins to glow, he thrusts forward and meets Dai's arrow.
VABOOMOOSH (an explosion so awesome, I invented a new sound effect)
The force of the explosion is so grand that Dai's feet begin to lose grip and he slides back, trying to cover his face with his arms.  Debris flies everywhere, causing a huge mess all over the gym.  As everything clears up, Dai sees Neku, knee deep into the hardwood floor looking up confusingly.
"Whoa."
"That was pretty intense."
"It was scary."
"IT WAS SO COOL~"
"NOBODY ASKED YOU!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

Neku jumps out of the hole. "Right well then, I propose we run like hell!" He comments. "Eh? why?" Max turns around, Suddenly the sound of police sirens could be heard. "OH CRAP!" Everyone shouts, rushing out of the gym as quick as they possibly can. "WAIT THE DOORS LOCKED!" Max shouts. "No problem!" Dai and Neku both send out an attack towards the door, causing it to explode. "TO FREEDOM!!" They shout, jumping into the air and puasing for a heartfelt finale. 





ok that's enough. They land on the ground and bolt away from the school quick as they can. A few minutes later, they arrive at Neku's house. "So cool~~" Kana gushes. "That was close." Neku wipes his forehead. *"WHY DID THEY COME!!!"* Max shouts. "honestly,  i thought you and Kana would get along. you are like twins." They look at eachother, then look at neku, *"WE'RE NOTHING ALIKE! S/HE AND I COULDN'T BE MORE DIFFERENT! LOOK AT H-Im/Her! S/He IS TOTALLY NOT AS AWESOME AS I AM!"*


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 25, 2009)

Neku and Dai stare at the two for a moment and then look at each.  Then they turn to Max and Kana again and burst out laughing.
"HAHAHA!  You guys are _exactly_ like each other!"
"No doubt about it.  You two were separated at birth."
Kana sits down cross-legged, rubbing her chin.  "Hmmmmm, now that you mention it, there are similarities..."
"I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'RE ACTUALLY CONSIDERING THIS TO BE A POSSIBILITY!"
Kana looks up and smiles.  "Don't get angry, little brother."
"Wait.... what?"
Kana gets up and puts him in a headlock.  "Don't talk to your older sister like that.  Its not nice."
"STOP IT!"  Max tries to get out of the headlock to no avail.
"Trust me, man.  You aren't getting out of that headlock anytime soon."
"But there isn't any need to worry!"  She points into the distance.  "I'll be sure to protect my little brother from all the baddies!"
"GAH!"  She eases her hold and he slips out.  "I'M NOT YOUR LITTLE BROTHER!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

"Well Dai, I've been curious, what are you two up to anyway?" Neku comments. "I've got some plans to head out to Okanawa for a weeks vacation." Max blinks. "Oi! yu mean we!" He shouts, "Ah, yes... Max is coming too. i forgot about that." Neku blinks. "I.. I'm crushed..." Max sits int the corner depressed ."Awww... come here little brother. let big sis comfort-""I'M NOT YOUR BROTHER!!! MY LAST NAMES HAL!!" He argues. "Tisk tisk, Such things wouldn't matter in a manga!" Kana grins. "Oi, This is real life, REAL life, not a manga." Max blinks. "that's debatable." Kana folds her arms.

"Is... ...What the hell is wrong with her?" Neku turns to Dai. "I don't know. Honestly, I just don't know...."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 26, 2009)

Kana puts Max into another headlock and points into the distance.
"Max!  With our powers combined, we shall rid the world of evil!  You shall be my sidekick!"
"Wow.  I'm actually quite relieved."
Kana then points over to Dai.  "Don't get upset, Dai!  You, too, are my sidekick!  So you and Max shall be working together as my lackeys!"
"Bu-uh...... dammit...."
Max struggles to get free.  "I AM NOBODY'S SIDEKICK!"
"What does this make me?"
"Don't think I've forgotten about you!  You are all part of Team Kana: World's Ultimate Mega Team of Awesome Protection!"
Everybody sweatdrops...


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

"Well... I'd RATHER be apart of team not gonna happen and possibly Squad get the hell out of here while i can." Neku comments. "I would like to join you in those groups." Dai adds. "Sorry, They aren't accepting new members, you applied too late and now the position is filled." Neku shakes his head. "WHA!? Can't they give me a shot! come on, they have to have one open possition!" Dai begs. "Sorry Sir. We are not allowed to accept aplicants past a certain date and time. You just happened to come in past that time. Really, It's a shame, but there is nothing i can do. Please try somewhere else." Neku turns his back to dai.

With Josef-

"D..Damn it!" He shouts. "How am i supposed to get this! It doesn't make any sense!" Josef couldn't figure out how he was supposed to keep drawing reishi out of the air to make the arrow stronger. "You just have to do what you did to form the arrow, but keep doing it. It's simple, simple." Victor waved his hand infront of his face. "It's not simple! Simple! It's hard hard!" Victor let out a sigh. "fine form the arrow again." Josef raised his bow and began to pull back. Victor watched him very closely and seemed to notice something. "T..The arrows have little reishi at all!?"


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> "Ban...kai?" Asami took a step back, entirely shocked. This was a 17th seat....with Bankai? No way, he _couldn't_...
> 
> She would have to get out. There was no way she'd be able to compete with someone who had Bankai. Hopefully someone would have noticed the reiatsu associated with the activation of Bankai, and would come to help. But for now, she'd have to buy some time, or at least make enough ruckus to get some attention.
> 
> Asami brought up her sword again, but this time the concussive blast was not aimed at Nagi, but the ceiling above them. The blast struck it and it began to crumble, pouring dust and rubble down into the room.



There was a blast of dust and rubble falling down, about to crush Nagi, but the swift movements of Nagi's blade reduced them all to lightly flowing dust being nothing more than a passing bother. The outside air flowing in through the hole in the ceiling, it was wonderful.

As the dust cloud settled Nagi was standing there, with his new hyper Naginata in his hands. And then he spoke. "Leviathans beast...Kaima!" And then he shunpo'd away, about to attack from above.

-------
With Shin and Kags.

"Ok fair enough." Said Kagato agreeing to the short sparring match and catching the water.
Kagato paid no real attention to Shin's comment on the stupidity of him, really Shin most likely has been dead not receiving a real education for decades now, and Kagato goes to the best private school in the district, so he let it slide.

The two fighters got back to the sparring ground. Kags was a bit scared to start, but decided to fuck it. His body was rejuvenated with spiritual energy. 

Kagato stretched and then materialized his bow, the solid parts floating around in the abnormally spiky reishi. 

"Lets get going!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 26, 2009)

Serp said:


> There was a blast of dust and rubble falling down, about to crush Nagi, but the swift movements of Nagi's blade reduced them all to lightly flowing dust being nothing more than a passing bother. The outside air flowing in through the hole in the ceiling, it was wonderful.
> 
> As the dust cloud settled Nagi was standing there, with his new hyper Naginata in his hands. And then he spoke. "Leviathans beast...Kaima!" And then he shunpo'd away, about to attack from above.



"Crap! That really is a Bankai..." Asami jumped to the side, hoping to avoid the inevitable attack by Nagi. There was not telling how long she'd be able to fight against a Bankai, even if help were coming.

But still she _did_ have to make sure help was coming. And now, with the hole in the ceiling, she had a method to do so. Asami prayed to any god that may be listening that the crazy Shinigami would give her the second she needed, and held her hands up in the air. She just needed one shot through the roof, and she would have help coming for sure. "Hadou 31!"

Meanwhile, not too far away...

Kazuo walked through the streets of Seireitei, making his way towards the library. Asami was on guard duty today, so she'd probably welcome his visit as a respite from boredom. Then he could ask her for advice with his spirit. He had to wonder if other zanpakuto spirits were all as stubborn and demanding as his.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 26, 2009)

Marco struggled to his feet gripping his bloody chest with his left arm.
"Umm so your will is strong enough to force your body to stand eh? That's not perticularly common among most lower shinigami.
Marco looked at him although it was straining his eyes and stated once he ound the stranght to do so. "Who are you?"
he figure turned around and looked to Marco and said in a high tone of voice, "Rai Kura. If I was you I would remember it."
Marco's eyes windend after hearing they had the same family name. He never heard of the name Rai however, only possiblity was that he became a Shinigami long before he was born or maybe it was a lie the male or so he considered the figure to be male from the sound of the voice.
He failed to keep his footing and fell over again hitting the ground with a thud...

"Looks like you over did it Rai"
"Shut it let's get away from here before another Shinigami finds him."
"Too think that another Kura would be so weak, I thought your entire family had strong spirit pressures aint that why most of you where killed by Hollow?"
"He has protential, now I would recommend you also be silent or you may 'accidently' lose a limb or two."
"Yeah right, your superiors wouldn't like that, and this errand seems more like a meaningless mission to see how strong that kid is, he just turned out to be pritty avarage by my standards."
Rai sighed and said, "Well I surguest you correct your standards..." He slashed his Zankaputo to the side throwing all the blood off the blade.

The Znakaputo had a ridged stright blade and had no guard to it their was a slight arua which surrounded it much like Marco's but much weaker and more faint. "...He stoud up to me despite the large diffrence in stranght between us and being able to stand and speak by pure will alone is no easy traint. Clearly, his protential is high and Bankai likly wont be the end of his stranght like most Shinigami. On second thoughts, recently alot of Shinigami have been rapidly becoming stronger."

"So thats going to be your report? Man, Rai you went easy on him. How can you say that normally you would kill shinigami's who you see as worthless in a few seconds. Your not being soft because he is of your blood are you?"
Rai's eyes narrowed followed by a slash to the other hooded figure's leg, no wound appeared and yet he knelt down in pain. Lifting the lower cloak he noticed a large bruse around the area hit.
"Never say I am going easy on someone or being soft. Next time I'll cut every single fuc*ing vain in your body."
He remained silent looking at Rai and said, "Sorry. Forgive me."
Rai put the Zankaputo back into the sealth and said, "Accpected." Before going back on their trail.


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

_"Kekekeke Leviathan, you must stop those who wish to do you harm, one life for the life of many, in you she can survive, take the situation into your own hands, your own jaws. Release the Leviathan!"

_Nagi, eyes pulsed a slight red, as Kaima spoke to him. Asami managed to evade ever so quickly. But Nagi now knew what he had to do all the words forming the ever perfect message, his mouth salivating. To save himself he would have to kill her, and eat her souls form. Just like with the other hollow.

She was about to fire a kido into the air, that would cause trouble. Nagi whirled around.
"I am sorry!" He said softly unaware if she had heard him. And then he went completely feral. He could feel his nails strengthening, his hands filled with power. His teeth unbreakable.  

Nagi swung the back of Kaima's large bankai form into Asami, she fell back crashing into a bookcase. Nagis hand fastened around her neck squeezing the oxygen from her grasp.

His face contorted into some sort of beast yet still the same Nagi. This beast Asami's soul would help him rid. Asami struggled but she could not scream her throat blocked. With his other hand he used his harden nail to make a slight cut in her cheek and he passed the finger back to his lips and tasted the sweet nectar of her blood. He felt a switch break inside of him, one that would revert any moment now. 

He was normal, at least for now. He saw what he was doing, and started to cry. He could stop, he could no longer blame the beast as he was gone _for now _but he had to do it.

"Asami I am sorry." He hand still around her neck, she was still thrashing about. Kaima started to glow, he had unlocked the water powers of his bankai another step in his evolution he tears lifted off his face and pinned Asami into the bookcase like mini nails nailing christ to his cross. 

Tears where streaming down his face, Asami person was bring him back his humanity, he needed it. And by taking her inside of him he would be free always. Nagi could see the pain in her eyes, but she had to do it.

He tenderly pushed her neck to the side, reveling a beautiful nape of skin. The tears speed up, what was he doing and why. He placed his head into the space he had just made, for the hollow it was different that was an enemy but this was a comrade, a woman. He spoke softly into her ear, "For for your sacrifice let it be known that I love you."  And his razor sharp teeth pierced her soft skin. No screaming, the only sound was the sorrow Nagi's eyes sang, now a healthy green.

He drank and drank, as he blood flowed into his mouth, so did her memories. Memories she shared with only Nagi, the times she was happy, the times she was sad. When she first gained shikai, talks with her zanpaktou. Her body started to fall limp. 

Nagi lay her down on the floor, his face still wet from the tears he poured, his mouth red with the crimson life he had stolen from this girl. All the while his feature morphing to more human, he eyes and his nails turned normal. He raised his index finger and cried some more, his tears wrapped around his finger making a small blade of water. He raised it to her chest and parted her gee and then pressed against her skin. Cutting down the rib cage. He pushed his now fully human hand into her body, it was warm and comforting, the guilt he felt was overpowering, as if his superego was in overdrive but this was needed. At last he grasped the heart, and as if a jolt of life moved from his hand to her heart, he swore he felt it beat. 

Nagi rose, heart in hand and then took a bite, one then another then another. Until the heart was gone and all that was left was the red stains on his lips. Nagi with a wave of his hand, cleaned up all the blood spill, and closed Asami's gee, he owed her that much to cover he body. And then Nagi heard a noise coming from the entrance of library, he stopped dead in his tracks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 26, 2009)

With Shin

Kagato gave him the go ahead and so Shin started the sparring match, not resorting to Shunpo speeds Shin rushed towards Kagato who started with what was familiar to him.The Quincy started firing arrows at the speeding Shin, the latter using his zanpakuto to deflect the arrows.

When Shin caught up to Kagato, the Quincy used Hirenkyaku to put some distance between the two but Shin decided to start fighting seriously now, he had gotten a feel for deflecting the arrows and was sure he would be able to do so skillfully now.Shin reappeared right behind where Kagato moved to, the latter quickly turning around and attempting to step back while Shin attack with the blunt side of his zanpakuto. His goal was to fight Kagato at close range and forcing him to adept to a close range fightingstyle.

In Hueco Mundo

Two figures had been crossing the desert that was Hueco Mundo at the moment one of them was locked in a battle with an hierarchy, or a pack belonging to one. Gillians and Adjuucha were assaulting the lone warrior.There were two Gillian class Menos, both of them being self aware.And there were two Adjuucha class, one of which having High Speed Regeneration.

The weaker of the two Adjuucha had a rat like appearance, the other resembled a.....Well it was humanoid, that was one thing but other then that?
It had oddly proportioned limbs compared to the rest of the body, they were freakisly long with thick bands around the wrists and ankles.It kept jumping around as if he was a rather ungraceful boxer.

Though at the moment our hero didn't focus on the boxer, the now solid silver bow was generated and golden string and arrows followed suit.Several flurries of thousand plus arrows were launched in succession, One Gillian, then another, finally the weakest Adjuucha was quickly decimated by the final flurry.

"Now those are out of the way, I can focus on you."Klaud told the final remaining Hollow, he started cracking his fingers and other joints, some of which Klaud had no idea could be cracked, or that it could be done that loudly.And then out of where it dashed towards Klaud, though the flurry of arrows unleashed now were mostly deflected and the few weak arrows that did land left little of a mark on the Adjuucha.

From a distance he threw his right fist back and the bands turned out to be made from a rubber like material as it stretched out and then shot back, at high speeds the fist shot towards Klaud, who just barely managed to block it with his Solid bow.The brunt of the physical force was blocked this way, though Klaud was still knocked back, eventually crashing into a dune.

The Adjuucha suddenly froze, instead of going after the downed Klaud.A second later a smaller figure materialized.Introducing the Vastelord leading this hierarchy, Tinta Nube.It was a female with long purple hair and she too had abnormally long arms.Thin lines ran across them."So these are the two humans that have been killing of my children?"

In a blur the Vastelord shot towards Klaud, though mid way she was blacked by his red haired mentor."I'm afraid I can't let you do that miss, you see this has become a tradition."Cross said."My mentor before me, his before his, etc, you should get the idea."He continued."All of them took their student along with them to Hueco Mundo when the student was ready, until the student would be strong enough to bag a Vasterlord by himself....Or herself of course, we don't discriminate."

"Sadly, he isn't ready yet, so I will deal with you for now."He added."That's part of the tradition as well, the mentor, or meister, as we say."As Cross was saying all of this the two were locked in a power struggle, Cross had caught the fist of the Vastelord, who kept pushing harder and harder in an attempt to overpower Cross.The Quincy general though seemed to have trouble at all with keeping the Vastelord at bay.

"Before the student is ready the meister will handle the Vastelords that cross their paths, and possibly Arrancars."He pushed the Hollow away from him, the latter flying trough the air as she was horribly overpowered and Hirenkyaku'd to the location where she was flung towards.As she came flying at him a second later he took out his pentacle and formed the Superior bow that he had would shape as a large calibur hand gun.

He pulled the trigger once, one shot aimed at the head but the Vastelord wouldn't go down so easily, no upon getting close to the ground and Crosss she stretched out her arms and revealed that those lines allowed her to split each of her arms into four tentacles.They grew in size and width, suction cups were revealed and enlarged as well.

Cross frowned but still intended to fire but, even more so now that the Hollow intended to retaliate but ink was sprayed from the tentacles and her mouth and though you would expact it to fall down onto and then be absorbed by the sand it didn't do so.Instead it floated around, drifted around even.In the air, as if they were all under water, minus the wetness.

The dark watery cloud kept expanding until it eventually enveloped the red haired Quincy, though he quickly jumped back when he realized the ink not only obstructed his vision, he could do without that.As an high level Quincy he could fight with closed eyes, blindly just relying on his Spiritual sensing capablities but it quickly became obvious that the ink also covered the Hollow's spiritual presence, perfectly, better yet it even kept Cross from sensing anything else from withing or outside the ink cloud.

Upon exiting he immediately spotted a tentacle swinging at him, a second one after it.He fired at both of them, with perfect accuracy he shot off both of the tentacles while he kept distancing himself from the black cloud.Though before the still attached parts of the tentacles retreated back to safety he could already see that they were regenerating.

"What an annoying ability, I have no idea where the head is......"Cross sighed, mostly out annoyance.This opponent was a push over but even he couldn't end this quickly with that ability, like this he would be forced to shoot blindly whether he was in or outside of the cloud.He took out a handful of Ginto tubes.

He tossed them into the cloud, though one of them above the cloud, and then whispered."Spiegel Schuss."The tubes formed a set of 7 seven mirrors and Cross fired several pure compressed Reiryoku bullets at the top mirror, it reflected them towards another mirror, which in turn reflected it to another. 
It kept going on like this, the technique perfect.

The mirror would always reflect the bullet perfectly into another mirror unless something was in it's path.When screams were heard Cross raised his other hand, Reishi being drawn towards it and solidifying into a similar gun, of lesser quality but still a god like weapon in his hands.By sound he located the Vastelord's position and rapid fired until the cloud eventually started dispersing.At that point nothing remained but the holes Cross shot into the sand.


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

Kagato was trying to parry Shins attacks but Shin was moving in closely to pressure Kags. 

Although Kagato was busting out wicked sick Hirenkyaku skills, Shin was still faster and Kagato only had enough time to block. He rose his bow in the way, and the zanpaktou seemed to clang against the solid parts but also resist against the energy parts. It reminded Kagato of a lightsaber from Starwars. Kagato oushed back the zanpaktou with his bow, the fiery spiritual energy that made it holding back the sword. 

He had it, like the sith lord of Star Wars Episode 1, Darth Maul, he decided to use his bow as if it were a double sided lightsaber. Shin still greatly out classing him, but Kagato was fast enough to block his attacks. And eventually hold his own. Kagato was going all out, trying out this new fighting style, unlike normal quincy fighting this required far more agility than just running. Shin would hit his arms and legs with the blunt side of the sword, teaching Kags that he needed to be fluid in his movements. 

Close combat was not a technique he had practiced. But he was eventually getting the hang of it. If Shin decided to use a realm or really try, Kagato would be fucked. 

"I think I'm getting the hang of this." Kagato said as the Zanpaktou clashed with one of the arcs of the bow.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 26, 2009)

Dai begs. "Sorry Sir. We are not allowed to accept aplicants past a certain date and time. You just happened to come in past that time. Really, It's a shame, but there is nothing i can do. Please try somewhere else." Neku turns his back to dai.

Dai confusingly looks at Neku and sighs.  
"Whatever, this is pretty stupid."  He looks over Kana, who was still wrestling with Max.  "Kana."
Max and Kana both look up at him.  *"Yeah?"*
"We should probably get going.  We've gotten ourselves into enough trouble as it is."
She releases Max from her deathgrip and begins whining.  
"Finally!"
"But why~~~~~ I was having so much fun too~~~~~"
"Right now, we should probably get back.  Its getting dark.  You can play with Max some other time."  He turns to Neku.  "So when can we get these two to play again?  I know she'll be pestering me about it until I do something."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 26, 2009)

Erin wiped the sweat off her brow, sinking happily into a chair. There was a lot of pressure in the air tonight, it would break into a storm tomorrow. Or was it today? Erin wasn't sure if midnight had passed yet or not.

She'd managed to decipher the entire ancient language into a slightly less ancient, and easily translatable version. Of course, the keys to this she hadn't written down, so that she could do it herself tomorrow instead of letting the Captain take over.

For now, Erin slept. When Mayuri would come in to check on her progress, he would see the results that spoke of the closeness between Erin's current position and the complete decoding of the scroll.

And, for his own curiosity, he would leave her to sleep, to waken later and retake the challenge.

The scroll's inner Reiryoku began to pulse.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 26, 2009)

With Kazuo

Kazuo entered the library, calling out to his fourth seat. "Hey, Asami! How's the guard duty going? Seems pretty--" He stopped short, realizing that something was wrong. _Crap, Asami--_ He pulled out his blade and ran down to the guarding location, where Asami should be.

The signs of a fight were clear. Rubble lay across the floor, along with fallen bookcases, strewn about from Asami's blasts. 

And there she was. Asami lay on the floor, her zanpakuto fallen at her side, eyes staring up at the sky above through the hole in the ceiling. Lifeless eyes...

For a second, Kazuo was entirely frozen. This was unbelievable, impossible. Asami dead? But there wasn't even anyone invading Seireitei, no hollows, no danger. How could she--

Kazuo leapt out of his confused state of mind and towards Asami's body.


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

Nagi was right he had heard something. When the person ran in, Nagi was carefully hidden behind a bookcase, so the person couldn't see him. 

"Ah shit! I knew this was a bad idea, I just kill and desecrated a fellow shinigami!" He said under his breath.

But he realised he should have shut the fuck up. As he was sure that the person had now heard the low rumblings that was his voice. 

Before anything else could happen. Nagi Shunpo'd out of there, his image not seen fully just a small glimpse, and a few books flapping up in the wind from the shunpo.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

"Right now, we should probably get back.  Its getting dark.  You can play with Max some other time."  He turns to Neku.  "So when can we get these two to play again?  I know she'll be pestering me about it until I do something." Neku just blinked. "It's just like being a single father isn't it?" He asked "Well, I suppose we can get them together sometime next week.. The okanawa trip really can't be postponed.. because after everything that happened i could really use a vacation." He laughed. Dai nodded. "Seems fine with me, Come on Kana let's get out of here." She sighs and waves to Max, pouting. 

Neku and Max let out a sigh. "Ah, Right we have to pack." Neku rubbed his chin. "EH!? you got into that fast!" Neku had alread packed his bag and was ready to go, wearing shorts, an open hawaian shirt and sunglasses. "Let's get going to Okanawa!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 26, 2009)

Kazuo fell to his knees next to Asami's body. He felt in a daze. There she was, lying before him, and yet it didn't seem real. She was pale--why was she so pale?--but aside from that, she seemed to be the same Asami he had always known. As he slowly moved his hand towards Asami's cheek, he had the vague realization that he had never seen a dead Shinigami before.

The speed at which he jumped to attention surprised him. There was a sound, a muffled voice somewhere nearby. Kazuo gripped his blade--he had still held onto it that whole time, that also surprised him, or would have, had it occurred to him. At the moment, he was entirely focused on whatever was out there. The murderer. 

And then it was gone. Something sped out of the library, out through the hole in the roof. Kazuo shunpo'd up to the roof to pursue, but there was nothing there. The murderer had gotten away.

The Shinigami. It had been a Shinigami. In that moment, Kazuo felt a rage he had not felt possible. What scum was there, a Shinigami that would kill their own time? What a despicable, contemptible, _murderous_ reprobate! Such an awful being deserved...

_To be brought to justice._ The words of Kazuo's spirit turned the rage into a cold determination. "Justice..." That was what Kazuo would do. Bring to justice all the murderers and criminals who dared to commit their acts of atrocity. That was his purpose.

_Do you understand now?_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 27, 2009)

With Shin

What was with these crazy humans, the Quincy had started using a double bladed energy staff weapon thingy.....Or whatever they called it."It's.....Well it looks hideous."Shin, as a Shinigami could not appreciate Lightsaber like weapons, he may have liked them and Star Wars in general as a living human but now it just looked.....Hideous and savage to him, a warrior should fight with a zanpakuto.

But then again the Quincy fought with projectile weapons and so this was a step in the right direction."At least you've adapted, let's see how well you can manage if I crank it up a notch."Shin said as he did exactly that, after all Kagato would need to be able to hold his own against serious fighting Shinigamis.He himself was too strong to actually go all out but started fighting at the level of a Shinigami with a SP around that of Kagatos.

With Maxi

Maxi was by himself now, wandering the Hueco Mundo desert.He was still pissed at what had happened before, his short reign as Primera and his dethroning.He had grown to like slaying Hierarchies, it was a nice way to vent his anger.At the moment he was deep underground, the first time he had done so.

He was in the territory of a random hierarchy, slaying Hollows left and right, all the while with one hand behind his back.He wasn't the Cuarta for nothing.That one hand was holding his right glove, while his right hand shooting the crap out of Normal level Hollows, Gillian class Menos and Adjuucha.

What he was doing was fire balas, but in a more complex manner then most and usually lower ranked Espada/Arrancar did.Instead of forming a fist and punching while concentrating energy around the fist, he concentrated decent, well decent for him but incredibly amounts for these Hollows, amount of Reiryoku around the tip of his finger and then pushed it in the direction of his target.

Finger tip sized energy bullets were shot with deadly accuracy in the heads of the Hollows as Maxi slowly made his way around this place, he was looking for that Vastelord, killing on of those was actually interesting somewhat.Perhaps he would even be forced to use his zanpakuto for once.

Eventually the target revealed itself, a knight like and heavily armored centaur like Hollow it was.From the waist it was horselike, thick bone like skirt surrounding the upper part of the horse body though the legs were unarmored.It had a shield for an lower left arm and a lance for a lower right arm.

Slowly the centaur moved towards Maxi,  The leader hesitating because the man in front of him was an Arrancar, a small and thin looking one but still an Arrancar.With the chaos he had created here, pretty much wiping out his hierarchy with one hand, Plata Carro knew he had to be careful here."Did I do something to anger the Espada?"

The Vastelord asked, he would refrain from attacking Maxi right away, he wasn't sure of it but with Maxi's size this one could very well be a former Vastelord level Arrancar.The difference in strength should be vast."If so I apologize but to wipe out my entire hierarchy like this, surely an Espada has better things to worry about then an hierarchy."

Maxi though simply took of his other glove, and started cracking his knuckles."I'm here on my own accord, I do not represent the Espada's at the moment."

Those eyes hidden behind that mask went wide, then those copper colored eyes glared at Maxi."What the fuck do you want?"He yelled out in outrage, that this bastard came here on his own accord, to annihilate this Hierarchy, this hierarchy Plata had spent years on expanding, so many battles had been fought for this goal, to gain powerful subordinates.

The angered Plata rushed towards Maxi, in a rage he intended to kill this bastard and use the power he would gain from it to increase in power, that power would be of use when rebuilding his hierarchy.As he was racing towards Maxi he started blurring and then several images of him started appearing next to him.

It was almost as if it was a mirage, impossible for someone to discern which one was the true one.Well if you were a moron Hollow with no Pesquisa.Maxi just sensed the real one, the only one with a Spiritual Presence and used Sonido appear in front of Plata.A flat hand was thrust into Plata's chest, the Hollow though managed to move a little to the side so that he wasn't killed by the stab aimed right above the hollow hole.

Instead the armor like bone around the shoulder was crushed as the hand pierced trough it, the centaur yelled out as blood sprayed around.He didn't have High speed regeneration so this injury would need time to heal, meaning that he was even more disadvantaged then he was before.

The centaur opened it's mouth wide, powering up a Cero.Maxi just sighed while Plata was screaming out loudly while charging this red death ray.Putting all his anger into it he fired it.At this range it would damage him as well but at least Maxi would be hit at point blank rage, or so thought the four legged knight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 27, 2009)

Sparks flew as Rahs's mighty fists, covered with a rapidly vibrating field of sand, clashed with the sword of the Shinigami. Rahs was using his base strength to counter the unreleased blade of the red haired Shinigami, but he had to admit, his opponent was strong. Still, even if their battle took them across the underground mountain itself, the damage would be minimal if they kept to this form.

Rahs didn't care about minimizing collateral.

Waves of electricity exploded from his body, pushing the white plates that covered him outwards, filling the gaps with pure power.

The Shinigami smiled, placing his hand against his blade and drawing it along. The blade twisted a little, turning into the shape of a massive axe. Rahs smiled in response, his three purple eyes all locking on to the spiritual metal.

Scarlet was holding the many Adjuchas back, the Gillian and Hollow wanted no part of this. The opponent had the spiritual presence of a being that had been here for an incredible length of time. He might as well be a Hollow for the Reiatsu he emitted. Exposure must have its own effects.

Rahs slammed his fist into the axe, pushing all his great strength behind it. The sand, moving at speeds that simulated a chainsaw, was preventing him from being cut while contesting the blade. A few cuts on his flanks had told him in the beginning this Shinigami was not a being to mess with.

But it was strange. He knew he was putting out his full strength, but it felt like he was trying to move through a mass of fluff, slowing him down, lowering his striking power. By the way the Shinigami was fighting, Rahs half-suspected that was the point.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 27, 2009)

-With Dai and Kana-

Dai walks with his hands in his pocket and shoulders shrugged.  Next to him is a jubilent Kana, skipping and humming.  She turns to him.
"So, we'll be seeing my little brother again soon?"
"Meh, we'll see them when we see them."
"That sure was fun.  You did some amazing things back there."
"Don't over exaggerate.  Your dual lightsaber action with kung-fu grip was much more interesting."
She looks at him with big wide eyes.  "Really!?  You think so!?"
"Uh..... yeah?"  He was confused as to why she sounded so surprised.
At that moment, she opens up her arms and gives him a big hug.  "You're so nice!"
He freezes up and doesn't even more an inch, making sure his hands and arms weren't touching anywhere deemed 'inappropriate'.  His face had turned bright red.
"W-W-Why are you doing this!?"
"Its the nicest thing you've said to me since we met!  So your reward is a hug~"
"O......K....."
Eventually Dai manages to slip out of the hug and begins to walk off.
"Hey~  Where are you going!?"
She chases after him.
"Well, its getting late.  I bet your family would want you home for dinner."
She puts her finger on her chin and looks into the distance.  "Hmmmm, that's true."
"So lets go.  I guess I might as well walk you back."
"Awww, you're being so nice today.  Why is that?"
"Well its because...." he begins scratching his cheek and looks up, "we're friends."
She stares at him for a moment and its silent.  The silence is broken by Dai's footsteps as he begins to walk off again.
"Its settled then!"
"Whats settled?"
"You're coming for dinner!"
"Wait, I never agreed to-"
"You're coming and that's that!  Besides, I've met your Mom and Dad.  Now you can meet my parents~"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

With Haruko-

  She let out a sigh, back in her room, alone, no Neku. It was a bit annoying really, she was trying really hard but the guy is just too oblivious. ?Even when I?m direct he shrugs it off as I?m messing around.? She lets out a sigh. ?That?s it! I?ll go be as direct as I can and make it so there is no possible way he can think I?m messing around!? Haruko rushes out of her house and a few moments later busts into Neku?s room. ?NEKU I LOV-? She blinks, the room is empty? ?Went to Okanawa for vacation- Remember.. You bought the tickets dad?. Neku.?  WHAM! Haruko falls to the floor. ?DAMN IT ALL!!!!? she screams.

  Okanawa Airport-

  ??.. This isn?t how I pictured Okanawa.? Neku comments, the two stand in a massive dense forest, rain pouring down like crazy. ?Ah, this is northan Okanawa.? The pilot comments. ?this isn?t even an airport, your tickets were for this private landing strip.? Neku turns around. ?WHAT THE HELL DO YOU MEAN!?? the pilot just shrugged. ?I can?t really explain, I?ve never had anyone ask me to take their kids and drop them off in the middle of a giant forest? but, hey what can you do! Take care!? the pilot slams the door and flies off. ?I?LL GET YOU NEXT TIME PILOT!!! NEXT TIME!!!!!? Neku shouts, shaking a transformed fist. 

  ?It?s? it?s 80 degrees? with humidity?? Max comments. ?I?m going to kill my dad.? Neku grips his luggage bag handle. ?Alright, Fine. Let?s take a hike through the forest. Sure, Why not. Okanawa?s just the biggest freaking island in Japan. The northern parts just completely abandoned, no one lives here..? He continues to vent. ?Why the hell would he send us here!!!!!? Neku shouts. A few weeks ago, ?Oh? So if I send them to the northern part of Okanawa I?d save 2 thousand yen!?? the person at the counter nods. ?Sweet.?

?Who the hell knows what lives in this damn forest!? Neku shouts. ?Well, least our return tickets are for the Okanawa airport?? They then hear a rustling in the bushes. ?Crap.  It better not be a freaking boar or a monkey.? Neku drops his bag. ?Wake up damn it.? His right hand and head transform. ?the hell?? Neku thinks to himself. ?REEE!!!!? A large boar jumps out of the bush and past Neku and Max, Seeming to be running for its life. ?Eh? What the hell?? BOOM!!!!! The ground shook. ?Wha?!?? The two turn to the trees.

  The sound got louder, they could hear trees snapping like twigs. Soon, A giant hollow with a boar mask comes out into their clearing. ?Oh? So you?re the souls I sensed.? The boar comments, seeming to grin. ?It seems I?m going to have a nice snack!!!? He opens his mouth and charges at the two. ?HELL NO!? Neku throws a right hook, he knows how his hand works, it concentrates his spirit and ups the physical damage of his punch? considering how much he?s grown, he should have a decent punch. But what neku hadn?t realized, is that his transformed head ups all physical abilities? and he has improved? A combination of the two-

The fist makes contact with the boars mask, it meets no resistance, the mask begins to shatter, Neku?s punch keeps going, he hits the boars real face and sends it flying backwards through the trees until theres no more sign of him. ?HOLY CRAP!? Neku and Max shout. ?What was that!?? Max exclaims. ?I DON?T KNOW! I?VE NEVER PUNCHED SOMETHING THAT HARD BEFORE!?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 27, 2009)

With Dio

After the young football player had listened to all what Mos, the elderly and apparently supernaturally powered butler, had to say the latter took Dio with him to the basement.If the fact that he had a basement, he honestly had known that and certainly had never been down there.The butler removed the great number of locks on the door leading to the stairs down and when they finally reached the bottom Dio several minutes later Dio was staring with awe at the chamber. 

"How the hell did you guys make this giant chamber."It was of Urahara underground training chamber size."The master attempted to prevent you from gaining power but in the case it was too late all we could do is make you strong enough to fend for yourself, we will do so here."The Butler said before he took off his top hat and prepared for battle.

With Maxi VS Plata

The great red energy blast was fired and ran it course until it eventually crashed into the ceiling.This was exactly why Plata was so shocked, how the hell could it be that it hit the ceiling when Maxi was right in front of him and the explosion was supposed to take place like half a meter away from him and at point blank for Maxi.The knight turned his head around, instinctively turning so that his shield was also facing that direction.

He could see a rather bored Maxi standing right behind him, for his doing the Cuarta turned around rather slowly and chopped at his opponent, the Vastelord's shield was raised to intercept and cracked under Maxi's strength and ironhard skin.The hand was only stopped when Plata jumped back, more blood sprayed from the Vastelord.

"How many of those fucking abilities do you have?!"He yelled while Maxi was calmly wiping the blood of his hands."All of them, but I don't use High Speed Movement that much,  I only did because I didn't to get my clothes damaged ."Yeah, High Speed Movement was a bitch, At the moment Maxi saw the Cero was charged he teleported behind his opponent, he may or may not have been able to dodge it with Sonido but he didn't intend to take risks like that against a Vastelord. 

His clothes would certainly be destroyed and he may even be injured, after all it wasn't so long ago that he too was a Vastelord."Since you're getting fucked up rather badly here I take it you don't have High Speed Regeneration, or Rift Control for that matter."Plata probably had one or both of the remaining two abilities.High Speed Movement or Reishi Dominance.

He was just guessing here, only sure of the fact that Plata wasn't in possession of High Speed Regeneration since that one is easy to figure out, Plata wasn't healing and so didn't have that ability, so far Plata also hadn't attempted to use Rift Control to defend himself and so Maxi doubted that Plata had that ability."Anyways let's get this over with, with one more Vastelord down there is one less possible rival for me."He had learned the hard way that people could come out of nowhere and steal from him and so he made sure it wouldn't happen again.

Plata stomped down with his hooves, what the hell was this guy talking about, Plata had plotted no plans against Maxi, or had even known of the Arrancar before this. Apparently this guy was taking out everyone that could ever prove to be a threat against him, he had nothing to fear from Adjuuchas but an Vastelord could someday surpass him.But at this point motives didn't interest Plata.

He held his lance up high, concentrating pieces of rock near it with his Reishi dominance and several smaller lance were created next to it.As he lowered the lance, aiming it at Maxi, the other lances followed the originals example and also pointed towards Maxi by now.The spear was pulled back and then thrust forward, sadly Maxi blurred out of view and then reappeared in front of Plata, a few inches away, seemingly he had just simply moved around the lances and started another attack.

The frightened Plata quickly did his Speed Mirage ability, it hadn't worked before but at this point it had become painfully obvious that Maxi was far stronger and was about to kill Plata, no matter what the latter attempted to do in order to prevent that.Maxi moved a little to the left and then pimp slapped Plata's head off his body.Maxi tore out a chuck of Plata's body and ate it, more out of habit then anything else and then headed back to Hueco Mundo.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

With Ssob-

  ?Ok you can put me down now.? Ereki commented, Reaper nodded and let go of her. She then walked over to Ssob and stood next to him. ?hmm. Natural arrancar eh?? Reaper rubbed his chin. Been a while since had seen that kind of thing, it was pretty? ?Interesting.? Reaper grinned.  ?Y..y..Y..Y..Y?. YOU?RE AN ESPADA!!!? Ssob jumped back and pointed. ?Eh? How?d you figure that?? Reaper looked at himself. ?The white outfit! All espada wear a white outfit!? Reaper blinked, Was this arrancar brilliant? or an idiot? Either way, he seemed kind of fun.. Yeah, he could be fun.

  ?Well? since you figured it out, I won?t deny it.? Ssob, Kou and Ereki blink. ?SO IT?S TRUE!?? ?YOU?RE THE ONE WHO SAID IT!? Reaper shouts in disbelief.  ?Maybe they won?t be so fun after all.? He turns around and rubs his temples. ?Tell you what. I?ll offer you a chance at becoming an espada.? Reaper turned around. ?What are your names.? Ssob blinked. ?Ssob, Ssob B.uggy.? this name sent a click to Reapers brain. ?B..Uggy..? He thought to himself. ?Kou!? Kou cheered. ?Ereki, queen of awesome.? Ereki adds.

?Interesting?? He kept his eyes trained on Ssob. ?Become my fraction.? He states as an order. ?Eh!?? Ssob?s jaw dropped. ?But.. I? don?t wanna be a-??HE?LL DO IT!? the others cheer. ?ARA!?? He looks at the two. ?If you become his fraction you can become an espada! If you become an Espada we can fulfill our dreams!? Ssob sighed. ?Fine? We?ll be your fraction?? He had to give in quickly, they would just keep bugging him till he did. ?cool.? Reaper turned around. ?Let?s go home then, I?m bored.?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

With Akira and Sagi-

  The two make their way around town, following Esuna closely as they can. They didn?t want to lose track of her and then get yelled at by Kama? well they wouldn?t be yelled at by Kama, Isake would yell at them and likely attempt to beat them into a pulp. This worried Akira more then it worried Sagi, as Sagi doesn?t really see Isake as more powerful them himself. ?SHE TURNED A CORNER!? Sagi shouts. Akira nods and they rush around the corner quick as they could. So far she did the normal teenage girl things. She hung out with friends, started to walk home, stopped and looked at some stuff she wanted in some store windows. Nothing out of the ordinary had happened.

  They turn the corner but the girl is gone. The only thing they can see down the street is an alley turn off, she must have gone into there. But how did she know that they were following her? ?Nah impossible.? Sagi thought to himself. ?She might have just.. you know had to pee.? He continues, The two walk towards the alley way and peer inside. There?s nothing there? They walk into the alley, it was best to examine it fully. Sagi notices something odd behind the dumpster and goes to check it out. ?Shit.? Akira hears this and rushes over to him.

  Esuna?s body lays lifeless behind the dumpster.. Her eyes rolled back and white. ?So, She died?? Akira looked at him. ?No. She left her body.? Sagi corrects him. ?Which means.? Akira felt a cold chill run down his back. ?She really did revert. Or her soul did at the very least..? He had a very serious look on her face. ?VERY GOOD SHINIGAMI!!!? A voice calls out. ?You figured it all out didn?t you? Didn?t you! I did too! I could sense you the moment you came to town! The moment you entered!? the voice echoed in the alleyway. 

  ?What do we do now Sagi?? Akira had questioned the third seat.. ?We have to try to capture her.. if we can?t do that? then we have to kill her.? He draws his Katana. ?I was afraid of that.? Akira let out a sigh and drew Kazehime. The hollow revealed itself, it was a large bat-like creature. ?Let?s go Akira!? Sagi shouts as the two jump into the air. The bat just laughs and begins to fly off higher into the sky. ?COME SHINIGAMI! COME! COME!!!? the bat laughs and continues to fly upwards. What she was planning they had no idea. ?AKIRA! FOLLOW MY LEAD AND CHANT WITH ME!? 

  Akira nods and the two begin to chant. ?_[FONT=&quot]Restraining cataclysm, bind chaos as it forms. Bakudo #4,[/FONT]_ Hainawa!? they both unleash a rope of energy, the two combine in the air forming a thicker stronger rope. It makes its way towards the Bat creature. ?HAHAHAHAHA!!!? It laughs and takes a deep breath. ?SCREEEEEEEEECH!!!? the creature lets out a sonic blast that destroys the rope and hits Akira and Sagi like a train.

  ?GUAH!? they both start to fall back to the ground, taking a few seconds to regain their footing. ?This.. Isn?t a normal hollow.? Sagi comments, no, this creature was stronger, Adjuuca maybe. This wasn?t going to be easy, if it was at the level of Adjuuca, there were too many factors to figure out exactly where It was. It could be just out of gilian? or just before Vastolorde. ?I?ve got an Idea.? Akira comments. ?Well, I?m willing to listen to whatever you have to say.? Sagi comments, he could use all the added input he could get.

  Akira whispered something to Sagi, he smiles and nods .?That?s not a bad idea at all Fifth seat akira!? Akira sweatdops. ?Just.. Just call me Akira ok?? Sagi nods and they two rush towards the hollow. ?OH? A NEW PLAN!?? the hollows laughs. ?TAKE THIS!? she swings one of her wings, a blade of reatsu fires from the tip, Sagi and Akira break apart avoiding the attack. But it continues onward towards the ground, causing a large hole in the street below. 

  ?WE CAN REPAIR THAT LATER!? Sagi comments as Akira was about to break away. ?Remember the plan!? Akira nods, he had come up with it so it?s kinda funny sagi would say that. ?SUCH FEARLESSNESS!!! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT!? the bat laughs. Sagi and Akira go to either side of the creature. ?_[FONT=&quot]Spread your wings, settle on the crimson roost. Here, you rest alone.? [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Energy built up in both of their palms as they aimed it towards Esuna. ?[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]Hadou #8 Bakuhatenchi!? [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](blast sphere)[/FONT]* They begin to fire tens of small balls of energy towards the hollow.

 ?FOOLS! AS IF THIS COULD STOP ME!? the hollow laughs as it?s surrounded by orbs. ?I?LL DESTROY THEM ALL!!? It opens its mouth and unleashes a shockwave once more. As the shockwave hits the orbs they begin to explode. The sky is filled with a massive explosion that lights up like the sun. It?s a shame that only those who can see spirits could see it .The ball generated is so large that akira and Sagi have to run away before they are engulfed in the flame. ?Do you think that was enough?? 

 Sagi looked towards Akira. ?We?ll find out in just a little bit wont we.? He lets out a sigh. This hollow seemed strong, that blast was powerful sure, but even then it was only a low level hadou.. Low level hadou?s generally are only good for damaging normal hollows.. If this Adjuuca was where they thought it was? It would come out of the smoke cloud with some wounds.. But that won?t stop it from attacking then again? 
 ?YOU? YOU DAMN SHINIGAMI!!!!? The hollows voice shouts. It was as they though. The adjuuca bursts out of the smoke cloud, covered in burns and bleeding. ?I?LL KILL YOU! KILL YOU!? Yeah, capturing it alive wasn?t going to be an option.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 27, 2009)

_A Mouth Ago, Andy's dream/vision_

Andy keeps having these visions of two people, holding each other in there arms and then dying, but she can't find out who they are. She falls into a farplane and meets someone named Yoshi. She reconigzes him from her dreams/visions. He keeps mistaking her for someone named Bella, and she keeps telling him that she's not Bella, but he insites she's Bella. 

He spins her around, and pulls her into a hug. She doesn't hug him back. She feels something is happening to her, then she recieves another vision. Before she could get anymore, he pulls her away, then hugs her again, before disappearing. She sings to herself about that time and how he probably felt about her (or in other words, his feels for Bella, and how he was sorry for what he did). 

Everytime she closes her eye's or stops for a moment, she gets more and more visions of them. She starts to match the details. Then one night while she's singing, she has a vision about her and someone named Peter and that they die the exact same way. 

Ignoring it, she keeps singing to herself, trying to get the dream/vision out of her head, but nothing seems to work. Some how, everytime she tries to touch Peter, she goes right through him, and he doesn't know what's wrong with himself. She starts to cry about it because, there's nothing they both can do about it.

Something happens, and she doesnt know what, but Peter grabs her and they both start to run for there lives. They get trapped at a dead end, and the guards, in position, are ready to fire at a moments notice. 

Peter and Andy hold each other in there arms one last time and has one last vision. It's the same vision, of Bella and Yoshi holding each other in there arms, before she could get more, they shoot her and Peter down.
And they died... just like them. 

Andy wakes from a bad dream/vision, "What the hell was that." she thought to herself.

_Present Day_
"Hey Andy, were at the dojo." patrick said slaping her out of her day dream. "Oh my bad."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

Akira and Sagi Vs Esuna

Esuna took off with amazing speed and slashed Sagi?s chest. ?NNG!? He grunted and slid backward. The cut was deep, This girl wasn?t playing around in the slightest. ?YOU DAMN SHINIGAMI!? She opened her mouth again, This time, the shriek that came out took the form of a spear, Sagi tried to avoid, But he couldn?t move. ?my weapon is more then sound shinigami!? Sagi looked down, hair.. Stands of hair were preventing him from moving. ?HOW!?? It was too late, the spear of sound stabs his stomach. ?GUAH!?

"SAGI!" Akira uses shunpo and makes his way towards Sagi, catching him before he falls. "SAGI!" He shouts. "Oh?" The hollow grins. "That was pretty decent spee-" Akira disapears again, landing on the ground. "I'll apply a minor but of healing Sagi.. It will keep you from dying... for now..." Akira takes a gulp and places his hands on Sagi's stomach. His hands glow, he can feel the reatsu in his wound. He doesn't have much time, he does it quick and he pushes out the bad reatsu starting the healing.

BOOM!!! Part of the building they were near explodes. Akira knew he was out of time and drew his Katana. "Please... Kazehime... Please... Don't be shy!" He begs of her in his mind. "Release the winds of destiny, Kazehime!!!" His blade glew with a green energy and extended into a long golden pole. "EH!?" the bat calls out. What is that!?" A gust of wind forms around Akira's weapon, forming a blade at the top. He raises his arm and looks at her with piercing eyes.

"commanding the wind." He slashes forward, a massive blade of wind moving towards the bat.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 27, 2009)

-At Kana's House-

They arrive at the front door, Dai is on his cellphone as Kana waits for him to finish.
_"And you're sure you don't want me home for dinner?"_ He is obviously trying to tell his mom he didn't want to eat at Kana's house.
_"Yes.  I've already told you a dozen times, you can go.  I'll pick you up when you're done.  Just don't make a fool out of yourself in front of Reiko.  She's been my best friend for ages."_
_"..... so you're sure you want me to stay here?"_
_"YES ALREADY!"_
_"...... 100% sure?"_
_"I'm hanging up now."_
_".... you know this means I won't be eating at home, right?"_
*click* *beep*  *beep*  *beep*
Dai close his phone and puts it his pocket.  He turns around to find an anxious Kana face to face. 
"So did your mom say you could come for dinner?  Did she?"
Dai sighs, "...yeah..."
Kana pumps her fists in the air for victory.  "Everything is turning up Kana!"

They walk up to the front door and Kana bursts in.
"Mommy~  I'm home~"
"Kana, you're late again,  as always."
A middle aged woman walked out into the hall way.  She has brown hair that reaches down to her shoulder and light brown eyes.  She wears a white tanktop with a purple vest over it with some jeans.  She makes eye contact with Dai for a moment and stops to look over to Kana.
"Oh.  You really should call me ahead of time if you're going to be bringing a friend over.  I would've made more for dinner."
_"Now's my chance.  I can leave without being rude."_ He begins walking back from where he came. "Sorry.  I didn't mean to come over uninvited.  Don't worry, maybe I can come over some other time.  Well, I guess I should be going." He motions for the door. 
"Awwww, don't go, Dai~"
"Wait.... Dai?"
Dai stops and slowly turn his head.  "Yeah?"
The woman walks over to him and is literally face to face.  She then begins observing him, which made him feel quite uncomfortable and blush.  She then makes eye contact with him.
"As in Daisuke Ono?"
"Yeah?...."
"Kana's friend?"
"Yep~  And Auntie Luna's son."
"Holy crap."  She points at herself with wide hopeful eyes.  "It's me!"  Dai merely stares back, confused beyond belief.  "Reiko!  Reiko Chihara!"
"Yeah... my mom's friend, right?"
"Ah, I guess its no wonder you don't remember me.  Last time we met, I was changing your diaper."
Dai blushes and Kana laughs hysterically.  ".... is that so...."
"Yep.  You sure did cry a lot."  Kana's laughter grows into a roar as Dai begins to feel smaller than he had ever felt before.  "Too bad you didn't get to meet Kana here when you two were babies.  You guys moved shortly after that.  I was thrilled to hear that you'd moved back though.  I hadn't seen your mother in years!"
"I see..."
She makes a waving motion to Kana and Dai.  "Eat here.  I insist.  I'll gladly make some more food for Luna's kid."  They follow her and Reiko looks back at Dai again for a moment.  He clearly felt awkward in this situation.  "You know, I'd like to thank you."
He looks up, "For what?"
"You're Kana never shuts up about you.  And I know you've been helping her out.  She can't stop talking about how much fun Soul Society was."
"Yep.  Dai even beat up some bad guys for me once~"
Reiko smiles.  "Well, looks like you've found yourself a keeper here, Kana.  Make sure not to let this one go."
"He's one of my sidekicks.  He'd never leave me, right Dai?"
There is a slight red hue to Dai's cheeks.  "Well, I guess."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

With Akira-

His attack hit the bat dead on, cutting off it's right arm and wing. Esuna fell towards the ground and crashed with great force. Akira rushed over to the bat and raised his scythe. "G...Gua..." The bat forces out a few grunts. "I'm sorry." Akira lets out a sigh and stabs the hollow with the spike of his weapon. The hollow explodes into balls of light and floats into the air. "Let's get you back quick Sagi..."

With Neku-

"Uhh.. Max?" He looked around.. Max was no where to be found. "MAX!" he rushed off in all directions, he kept searching and searching but he couldn't find a single trace of his best friend. "Crap.. Where the hell did you go max!" He shouts into the air. "Damn it...." he punches a tree. "I'll kick your ass for getting lost!"

With Max-

"Uuuuhh..." He looks around at the forest, There was some trees. some more trees, some bushes... Yeah, he had no idea where he was or where neku went off too... The last thing he remembered was having to pee, then he was where he is now... That doesn't really make much sense to him, but it doesn't matter... he's gotta find neku...

With Josef-

"Huff....huff....huff....." He collapsed to his knees. "You use too much of your own spirit to supliment the Reishi in the air." Victor tells him. "I'll let you rest for the night, but tomorrow you will be forced to practice the basics of reishi manipulation untill your bones remember it. You will be able to make an arrow with reishi from the air no matter what."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 27, 2009)

_Human World_
Leslie mom, Rin sits in her office looking at a old family photo of her family. She then thinks back on the events that happend a year ago with her husband.

Adrian and Rin were deeply in love, but everything and everyone was getting in their way. Some how Adrian was always there to save her and there kids. But one day, after being through so much she decides to leave because she could not control her powers. Adrian has no choice but to move on, finding the convoy and soon meets Claire. 

They fall madly in loved, and then, one day Rin returns. She Figures out Adrian and Claire are together so has no choice but to deal with it and be there to support them. She sees them together and gets jealous, but once again, she has to deal. But Claire still doesn't trust her. Claire does not want to face Rin's rath. 

Claire tries to talk to Adrian about how she doesn't trust Rin, but he does not listen. For Rin is to great of a friend. So they are forced to deal with each other. A week passes and Adrian and Rin are becoming closer and closer, Adrian tries not to fall for him again but it doesn't work. 

One day they kiss and Claire catches them. To over whelmed to take the situation, she leaves. A day later Adrian goes missing and it seems the Soul Society had something to do with it. Rin and Claire are madly upset over it. 

Claire gets some what mad and Rin becomes depressed. But soon relizes in stead of sitting around moping, she will get revenge on Soul Society. She is determined and ravenous about it. Later Claire relizes she should get over it and move on, cuz she, deep down inside, knows Rin and Adrian were meant to be....

_Soul Society_
Leslie and Simon are waiting there faint in front of the Central 46. Simon lookes over to Leslie like he has something to say, but the words never come out.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 28, 2009)

The sun sunk below the horizon, the moon had risen into the sky. Yeah, The day had come and the day had gone. Neku's first day in Okanawa ended up completely screwy. "Still can't find Max." He thought to himself. "So what the hell am i going to do." His body had felt strange for a while now... Really strange. Ever since meeting the Joutei it felt as if his power was undergoing a change. or was it his body that was going through this change. Neku could feel something different about himself, but was unable to put his finger on it.

His powers were less random now... His fist was stronger now, his legs were even stronger then before now... He could sense things.. He could see quick movements that he shouldn't be able too... His reaction time was increased to an incredible amount.. He had continued to evolve in a quick pace.. It couldn't just be because of what his mothers soul was... it couldn't just be because of that... There had to be something else... Some other explanation to why his body was chnanging like this.... there had to be....

With Max-

"Sigh. I'm left all alone now." Max curled up in a ball, hiding up on a large branch in a massive tree. There was nothing for him to do now but wait it out. He couldn't find neku in the dark and he couldn't sleep on the floor.. Then there was the chance of hollow attacks.. So he had created a dome of wood around him in order to protect him from that.. and the wild animals.. and birds pooping on him....

With Akira-

He had drug Sagi back into Soul society, taking him to the fourth division as quick as he could. The fourth division celebrated a little at Akira's return but everyone made sure to take Sagi and get the healing started on him as quick as they could. "It's good to see you again, Akira." One of the girls smiles at him. "Thanks... " He rubs the back of his head. "So, Did you really save him!? an ex member of our division really beat a strong hollow!" a man shouts. "Y...Yeah..." Akira rubbed the back of his head again.

It was embarassing for him.. "AKIRA~~~" A familair voice calls out. "OOF!" Akira is pounced and pinned by none other then Meeko. "You had me worried." She hugged him normally this time, nothing chocking him, nothing smothering him.. it was less embarassing to say the least... "I.. I'm too awesome to die..." Akira joked. "EH!? HE MADE A JOKE!!!" Meek shouts in disbelief, everyone else just laughs at the secene.

With Isac-

He had lost Boss, or so he hoped. School was still a ways away and he needed to get there quick as he could. Course, he wondered why Hanatasu had a week off and he still had to go to school, possibly because his school had their week off and then some after the murders... oh.. yeah... the murders...it had been like a dream to Isac.. as if they didn't happen... as if he had never seen the faces of his classmates.... THUD! he fell to the ground in the alleyway and sat against the wall. "W...what... am i supposed to do..."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 28, 2009)

-At the Chihara Residence-

Dai, Kana and Reiko were at the dinner table, eating a delightful meal of grilled with steamed rice prepared by Reiko.  
"Sorry, Dai.  My husband is a bit busy with work tonight, so you probably won't be able to see him tonight.  In fact, if I recall correctly, he's out helping _your_ dad."
Dai takes another big bite of eel and swallows.  "Really now.  I didn't even realize they work together."
"Well, they don't usually.  But occasionally, your dad will call in Takeru for a little extra help, even though the rest of the Order kinda frown upon it."
"I see."
"You're father is quite an influential man, did you know that?"
"Well, I don't know too much about it myself, but he is a General."
"A General!?  SO COOL~"

-A couple of hours later-

The doorbell rings and Reiko gets up to see who it was, leaving Kana and Dai in the dining room on their own.
"So, that must be your mom, right?"
"Most likely her."
Loud squeals and yelps are heard at the door.
"Its definitely her."
Moments later, both Reiko and Luna walk in with their arms hanging over each others' shoulder.  It seemed as if they were connected by the hip and laughing and smiling.
"Great to see you again, Luna!"
"Likewise, Reiko."
"You know, your son is pretty handsome.  Looks just like his father."
"Yeah, and just as stupid too."
They both laugh loudly and Kana even joins in.  Dai's face turns red and he facepalms.  
_"God, let this end soon."_

-Hours Later-

Reiko and Kana sit next to Luna as she thumbs through a photo album.
"And this is Dai's first bath."
"Awwww, so cute~"
"He was so cute back then~"
"WHY THE HELL DID YOU BRING A PHOTO ALBUM!?"
Luna shuts the album and stands up.
"Well, its starting to get late.  We should probably get going."
"So soon?  I wanted to hear more baby Dai stories~~"
"Maybe next time.  Right, Dai?'
"NO!"
"It was good to see you again, Luna."
"Yeah.  How bout we go out for lunch tomorrow?"
"Sounds like a plan."
The two hug.  Dai and Kana watch.
"So, you wanna go to the beach tomorrow?"
"What?  The beach?  Why?"
"I dunno.  I have nothing better to do tomorrow."
"Well, the thing is I might-"
She turns to him with puppy dog eyes.  "Pretty please~~~"
"Guh!  Wha?"

-In the Car-

Dai sits leaning his head on his chin and watching the trees go by.
"So, how was dinner?"
"It was fine until you came around...."
"Don't be a party pooper.  Everyone else was having fun.  Let me make it up to you.  How about tomorrow I-"
"I'm busy tomorrow."
"Eh?  Doing what?"
"Going to the beach....."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 28, 2009)

As the rubble settles, Suna stands firm against the Ajuchas. "I've never seen a new Ajuchas fight like this before." he stated, "Im not like other Ajuchas." she replied, "HA, guess not.....Listen I will make you a deal, if you can defeat me, I'll serve you as your Fracción, but if you lose you become mines.", Suna scoffed at the idea, the Ajuchas had one arm gone and half a tail missing. 

"Fine." "Good, by the way, my name is Midnight." "Suna.", and out of nowhere Midnight launches himself at her but she dodges. Needles emerge from Midnight's mouth and Suna moves to block it with her sand. Sasori opens his arms, and each arm opens, another arm is summoned until a mass of arms strike against Suna. 

One arms opens and spews poison,  _"I HAVE TO HOLD MY BREATH!!_ she yelled to herself and she fires a cero. The explosion disperses the gas and knocks Suna to safety, surprising Midnight. "I'LL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO....." but Midnight cuts her off with an onslaught of needles.

Suna takes action and summons some sand to stop the attack, 'Your sand won't stand a chance." Midnight gloated. Suna extend wires like sand between themselves and they slice up the Midnights multiple arms. 

Midnight and the Suna clash in a quick assault. "Its time to end this." Midnight mouth opens and expels a dirt like sand. "The next attack is going to rain down on you.",as Suna tries to get away, Midnight's sends the dirt shower at her and spikes come raining down, and dirt and rubble is thrown about. As it clears, Midnight looks in surprise at Suna.

She has protected herself with a sand shield, but with a bone spike sticking in her shoulder. Midnight is amused how she protected herself. Midnight expels more dirt and it forms into a large block and triangle and extends the triangle into a large spike and it narrowly misses Suna and pierces the cave wall. 

Suna looks up to see the huge block hovering above. It crashes down and she narrowly jumps away. Building her cero she jumps in and blast the block of dirt, sending it crashing into the far cave wall. "Its not over yet." she said.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 28, 2009)

_Central 46 chambers_
As they stood in front of the court, Izuru step forward to speak on the case, "Your greatness." he said taking a bow, one of the men spoke of the council spoke, "What are the vicious felonies these two have committed?" he asked, Izuru arose, "The heinous crimes these two have committed are that of attacking a captain, and murder of ten Shinigami of sqaud twelve and a gate gaurdian. Also they did much damage to their base." 

"I see." the wise man said, he then turned his attention to Leslie and Simon, "State your names humans." Simon anwsered first, "Simon sir." he said scarely, "Hm and you?" the man said turning to Leslie, but Leslie did not speak, Izuru kicked Leslie in the stomach knocking him to the ground, "STOP!! HIS NAME IS LESLIE MARKOV!!" Simon shouted.

One of the judges who was a women made an ah sound. "So your the son of Adrian Markov." she said surprized, Leslie got up quickly "You knew my father!?" he said weakly, just as Izuru was about to hit him again the old women raised her hand to stop him.

"Yes we did, he was a very noble and courageous man who helped us on many occasion." leslie looked with a confused look, was his dad there friend or foe? "But enough of that, now explain your crimes." she demaned "Go to hell bitch." he said angerly, Izuru elbowed him in the face knocking him backwards, Simon spoke out again, this time more calm. 

"We can here with our friends. Were known as a group called The Joutei and we came here to get something. I don't know what but.." another one of the judges, a male cut him off, "We don't care about that, explain your crimes." Simon stood in silence with nothing to say, then Leslie spoke up.

"Because you killed my father." he said getting up, the judge sighed, "No we didn't, your father was killed by a Hollow, and we brought him back to heal him, but the Hollow had already consumed most of his body." leslie was shocked, "THATS A LIE!!! YOU KILLED HIM AND YOU KNOW IT!!!" "Believe what you want boy, but it is the truth.....as matter of fact I can show you better than I can tell you." he said


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 28, 2009)

"RAAAAAH!!!" Neku's speed was incredible.. He couldn't believe it. His fist slams into the skull of a massive raptor like hollow. "GRAH!!!" The creature flies backwards and vanishes. It was a weak one, a really weak one. The size counted for nothing. "Damn it, where the hell is Max?" Neku's feet went back to normal and he began to walk through the woods once more. Something was wrong with this spot, there was way too many large hollows gathered together. this place is abondoned... so why would there be so many... 

With Max-

'zzzzz..." He snored loudly, But the sound of a crack woke him up. "huh?" He opened one eye and yawned. Crack... There it was, that sound again. "I wonder what that is.." He stretched, and sat up. "KA-CHUNK!" The branch gave away. "Uh.. oh..." He prepared for the eventualy thud against the ground, but.. FWOOSH! He broke through it.. "EH!?" Max shouts as he falls into the darkness.

With Akira-

He had gone home, to his place with meeko. "AKIRA~~~" She had already seen him five times since he had come back.. but she has the same reaction everytime. "Please stop..." Akira blushed. "Heheh~" Meeko smiles at him. "It's just so cute how you react." Akira sighed. "They said sagi will be fine, so i will finally get a chance to get some sleep." He let out a sigh, She smiles. "Then let's go~" She pulled him towards her room. "EH?!?!?!?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 28, 2009)

_Fighting Dojo_
Andy slips into her fighting clothes, ready to do some training with Patrick. As she looks around she notices she is the only girl in the dojo, which made her feel very uncomterble. That changed when she saw Patrick come out shirtless with just his Shinigami pants and shoe's on.

Andy gulp and her face turned red, the perfectness of his chest and arms, and his god like body and his golden blonde hair made her hyperventilate. "Are you ready?" he asked, 'Uh yeah, lets go." she said trying to get her thoughts together.

As they got to the middle of the room, the men all turned there attention on them, "Don't worry about them, just focus on me.", yeah easy for him to say, he beauty was getting in the way of her focus, "Ok." she replied getting in fighting postion.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 29, 2009)

"Im getting better at reading his movements to predict attacks." Suna states, "Its time to end this.", Midnight does an attack that cause's a massive 3D lattice of dirt to expand. 

The dirt strikes the walls causing boulders to fall. When the rubble clears, Suna is scratched by one of the spikes. She realizes Midnight poison was mixed with the dirt. 

"The body stops moving almost instantly and you'll die three days after. he gloats, Suna falls face first to the ground, "I won't let you wait." and he goes in for the kill. 

Suddenly Suna springs up and strikes the him hard in the stomach. Extending from his stomach is a long piercing cable that is his actual skin that looks like a cable, and bones extend from his back. His cable snakes through the air and pierces through Suna's stomach, eventually sinking its tip firmly into the ground.

As Midnight leaps through the air towards Suna, Suna grabs his cable and pulls him back towards her hitting him in the chest. A glowing orb is pn the floor and she hurls it at Midnight. The orb expands to a gaping maw which bites onto Midnight and pins his body to the wall, cutting off his power with a seal.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 29, 2009)

_Two years ago_

Leslie doesn't like having just one girlfriend, but is willing to give it try after realizing he has feelings for his childhood friend, lilly. They begin dating instantly and Lilly sister, Brianna, starts to get jealous. She knows all to well leslie isn't one to keep promises, so she tells him them two can just fool around, nothing serious. Leslie convinced he's not cheating on Lilly if he's just fooling around with Brianna, not really dating her. So he does it.

One day after visiting Lilly, Leslie tells her he has to leave back to work, but he'd see her again later on. Leslie is really going out with Brianna, and hates that he's lying to Lilly, but knows she'll never find out. Lilly thinks she couldn't have a better boyfriend, and he's probably out getting her a gift, something he's done many times before. Soon, she follows him and over hears his and Brianna conversation about how she wanted a serious relationship, but he didn't. Lilly sees her sister running off and gasps when hearing this all. Leslie looks up at Lilly hurt face, and can only call her name quietly, knowing he's been caught. Angrily, she pushes him, now knowing he'd never change. Not for her....No one.

Lilly and Leslie split up and begin searching for new people. Lilly meets Matt, but just can't be happy with him knowing he isn't like Leslie. Leslie meets Jill, but also can't find happiness with the burnette, knowing she could never be as free spirited or as outspoken as Lilly. They both miss each other, but Leslie's pride continues to get in the way. He'll tell her it was Brianna fault, or it wasn't what he wanted to do. Yet never once, did he apologize to her.  

Lilly visits Brianna, questioning how she could ever do such a thing to her own sister. Leslie also there, hoping Lilly would forgive him already. Brianna is outraged when seeing him, and pulls out a gun, aiming it towards the man. Lilly knows what's going to happen, and realizes she loves Leslie to much to let him die. So she takes the bullet for him, pushing him out of the way. Instantly she dies and Leslie realizes he never apologized to the only girl he loved. Now Lilly gone, and it's to late to apologize to her.

Haunted by her everywhere he goes, Leslie goes to the church where she was buried. Leslie spirit is there too, roaming freely around the church, sensing his presence. Leslie writes something on her tombstone, something that would set both him and her free: I apologize.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 29, 2009)

_Year 1911, Biloxi, Mississippi_

Ten year old Andy happens to come across an abandoned, or so she thinks, old church and decides to stick around and play for a while. She glances around at the pretty flowers when she spies a box off to the side. 

Going over to investigate, Andy happens to find a strange piece of cloth that spikes her interest and curiosity of what it is. As she bents down to pick it up, the church doors suddenly flies open and she runs behind a pillar to take cover. Andy strains her neck to see whom it was, but the person suddenly vanished. 

Taking this opportunity, she runs towards the exit but she stops for she feels a presence is watching her. She looks to her left to find a boy around her age watching her. Andy smiles a little to him and to herself for suddenly her body felt all warm and fuzzy inside. But then quickly comes to her senses and runs away, closing the door behind her. 

5 Years Later
Andy, now very much older returns to that strange old church she had came across many years ago. As she looks around, she notices that nothing seemed to change much. That's when she sees that box again. 

Approaching it, she finds that very same cloth resting on top where she left it. Picking it up, Andy begins to wonder around a little more when she, once again, feels a ... familiar... presence. She turns around to see whom it is to find that very boy from 5 years ago (the one who gave her butterflies) standing right before her and they have a very peaceful conversation.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 29, 2009)

Marco struggled up and fell back in pain currently in a bed with bandages wraped around him tightly almost like he was in a binding kiduo. He sighed and looked up towards the ever snow white roof and walls, almost a prison. "Rai Kura...."
"Rai Kura? Who's that? 10th seat Kura?"
Marco sighed and thought to himself _How is it every time I get wounded she seems to be around. I swear she is stalking me._ "Eh.... No one."
"Er yeah and that wound all across your body is nothing. Plus, the fact that your Zankaputo was almost broken in the process. I think thats not 'nothing'."
Marco stayed silent not saying a word about what happend or occured. He rafer not until he knew excatly who Rai was and his or her goals.
"Then I guess I'll have to tell Captain Isis that your not willing to say anything at the mounment. Too be honest I dont see why you keep silent about it if you almost lost your Zankaputo."
Marco looked at his hand before saying, "I was attacked by a shinigami, the zankaputo he... or she used passed right through my defenses as for in the terms of stranght it surpassed my own by atleast 2 folds."
"Passed through your defenses? Sounds abit far fetched to me, you likly have one of the best defenses from everyone who graduated from the academy I dout someone could find an opening on their first attack."
"They didn't. The Zankaputo's Shikai allowed it to pass through any soild objects. That shinigami never got past my defenses, but simply ignored them. Now may I rest in peace with my Zankaputo?"
"You're Zankaputo? Why do you speak of it as if it where a person or living thing. It's just a weapon."
Marco looked at her stoud by the side of his bed. Seeming to be emotionless, likly just trying to act cold heated or hide feelings. "Zankaputo contain avatars which have personalitys. That means they have a soul, a shinigami's stranght comes from their Zankaputo's and can only become stronger by improving their bond. Without a Zankaputo shinigami's are just children."
"I see..."She said and added, "Cya then 10th Seat Kura. Thanks for info i'll give my report to Captain Isis right away."
Marco nodded and looked to the roof once more.

Marco lost coniousness...

"Eh what?!"Marco said looking around Hikari sat infront of him licking his paw casually. "Sorry I had to bring you here because the 3rd realm is now active. If I didn't then likly end up going to the 4th and be in danger of becoming a Hollow."
Marco nodded and jumped back a red lightning bolt landed where he once was. "Man... from a living breathing parts to a desert place with... odd lightning."
Hikari nodded and said, "From now one the plainars get worse."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 29, 2009)

Midnight was pinned to a wall on the brick of death, and Suna fell to the ground ready to die from the poison. "I can't believe I lost." "_Argh_, I told you I'm not like other's." Suna said weakly.

"I can stop the poison from spearding in you, but I'll have to suck it out of you." Suna gave out a disgusted look on her face, "Are you insane!? You really think I'm going to fall for that crap, your just going to try and kill me, that's what other's would do." Midnight chuckle's, "I'm not like other's." he said, removing the maw from him.

He fell to his knees with blood leaking from his sides and he crawled his way to Suna. The poison had spread so much, she was to weak to even move or speak, Midnight took her by her neck and sucked the poison from her shoulder, Suna was very shocked to see he was true to his word or was this an act to gain her trust. 

After he was done, he realeased her and fell to the ground due to the lose of blood. "He was telling the truth." Suna said to herself before passing out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 29, 2009)

With Shin

The 13th seat had ended his sparring match wit Kagato, the latter had been progressing quickly but after a while both of them decided to call it quits.He wasn't sure what Kagato was going to do from now on but Shin had been distracted by something else.Now with Bankai mastery he was far beyond the level of a thirteenth seat, he had been above that level a while now but didn't see the point in slowly going up the ranks until Vice-captaincy and then challenge the captain.

If anything that would've been just a waste of time and would've required him to kill off a great number of seated officers and then later worry about replacing them. And of course the added amount of paperwork a higher seated officer had to do.No, he waited till he would be able to take on the man he had been gunning for, Ikkaku Madarame.

It had taken Shin quite some time but he was sure of it now, he was ready and could challenge the captain for the captain's seat of the Eleventh division.Though he wasn't sure exactly how to go at it and so just went at it with the direct approach. He pushed himself past the guards and vice-captain and loudly announced that."Baldy, I want to challenge you for your captaincy."

Ikakku smirked, amused by Shin's behavior.The younger one quickly adding."I can say something like that right?, I mean you're still my superior but I intend to change it so I'm not sure what the conduct is in situations like this."

The preparations were made in order and several hours later the moment was finally there, one of the division's battle rings had been chosen for the location, a great number of Shinigami around it, Including Shin's friends like, Sakurako,Kaori and the Haha brothers, most of them cursing Shin's stupidity but then again none of them had seen Shin's progress.

The battle had been started, Shin drawing his blade and the current captain doing the same though he used both his sword and sheath in combat, like he did so many years ago.Shin was the agressive one, racing towards his captain and assaulting him with several sword slashes.The observers could notice that Shin may have the strength and pure sword skill advantage but obviously lacked the experience and perhaps even will power of the captain.

With Setsuka

The woman was now heading to the library, she had received orders from the commander general himself that she was to investigate the death of a Shinigami and perhaps even call in the third division if it turns out that a shinigami had been the murderer of his fellow shinigami. She had to think back at that Quincy boy, and she made sure to check up on his whereabouts at the time of the murder later.

She had arrived at the library, asking a guard to be bring her up to date."A few hours ago a sixth division shinigami responded to a disturbance within the library, his name is Kuroda Kazuo from the sixth division and when he arrived the scene he found fellow 6th division Shinigami Asami (Insert last name and rank) apparently her heart had been taken out, there was no one else around at the time but the witness says that he caught a glimpse of a Shinigami running away.

"Or so he claims."Setsuka corrected, the young and inexperienced Shinigami frowned."Excuse me captain?"And Setsuka answered with."He claims he saw someone fleeing the site, we don't know if this is true or not and for all we know he was the perpetrator and is trying to draw suspicion away from him by fabricating a false testimony, but never mind, this doesn't concern you."She was brought to the body and inspected it herself, confirming the heart was missing and that she had been in a fight, judging by the wounds and the damage to the site.

"I want you to contact captain Unohana and have her perform an autopsy, perhaps she will be able to discover the nature of the shinigami's zanpakuto by the wounds left on the victim, after that contact captain Midomaru and have him be aware of this so that he's ready when he may need to get involved."She pointed to another shinigami and asked him to bring her to Kazuo.

"Are you sixth division's Kuroda Kazuo?"She asked him when brought to Kazuo."I have to reinterview you, there are some things I need to clear up."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 29, 2009)

Kazuo was sitting on the floor, leaning back onto the side of a bookcase. His previous anger and determination had subsided for now, and after going back inside to see Asami's body again and then dealing with the 9th Division, he was feeling at his worst.

When the Captain arrived and came to him, Kazuo was able to rise to his feet, but did little else to acknowledge his superior. He didn't even look the Captain in the eyes, instead glancing over at Asami's body. "You want my story again, then? Well, Asami and I were two of the Shinigami put in charge of guarding the stuff here--I really don't know anything about what happened with _that_, mind you. But Asami was on guard, so I decided to visit her and keep her company." At this statement, he couldn't keep his eyes on Asami any longer, and turned away, facing the Captain.

"When I got here, she was already like this." He motioned to the body, avoiding turning his gaze to it. "There was a sound, and something shunpo'd out through the hole in the ceiling. I tried to follow but it was already gone."

Kazuo paused, thinking. His eyes began to wonder, and again landed on Asami's body. Thoughts of Asami's death and her killer swam through Kazuo's mind. Such a terrible act--why would anyone do this? The blood drained, the heart gone...evil things...

Kazuo's gaze finally moved to look directly into Setsuka's eyes. The anger he had felt was back, and his next statement came more by instinct than by reason. "I want to help catch whoever did this."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 29, 2009)

With Setsuka

"I see."She said after he had finished telling his story."I have a few more questions though, if you could elaborate on certain points."Obviously it was no question she asked."Alright first, you said you came here to keep her company."She stated and then asked the question associated with it."Where you romantically involved with the victim?"She then explained that."It was odd for someone to do something like that while he was off duty and only had a limited of time to spend freely before reporting for a full shift of guard duty."

"Also about this Shunpo'ing individual you claim to have heard/seen flee the scene upon your arrival, did you manage to make out anything like hair color, skin color or whatever, anything would be useful at this point."She moved on to the next issue.

"You want to help eh?"She repeated."I can't allow this, we still need to investigate and confirm your story, on top of that this doesn't fit your job description since it's a task of the ninth division, I'm very strict about regulations and I won't make an exception on this, if we need you we will contact you."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 29, 2009)

With Kazuo

To the first question, Kazuo gaped in surprise, blushed, then began to stutter. "N-no, no, no, it wasn't like that. I uh, well..." Kazuo looked away to try and gather his thoughts. "I had questions about my zanpakuto spirit to ask her, really."

As to the second question, Kazuo explained that he was unable to see any defining characteristics when the perpetrator escaped. Only that it was an act of shunpo, indicating that it was a Shinigami.

Finally, to Setsuka's refusal, Kazuo nodded dis heartedly. "I understand, and I'll be very willing to help if you need anything."

Though one of her statements did make Kazuo think. _Tasks only for the ninth division..._


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 29, 2009)

((The night after Nagi eats Asami))

Erin had slept through the day, ignoring all the comings and goings. It was night again, and the rain had finally arrived.

She stood for a while outside, letting the pounding droplets wash away her tiredness. Tonight was the night. Tonight was the night she would know the truth.

As if in cue, a bolt of lightning flashed through the air. It was a message for Erin, she was to succeed. This was her truth.

Turning her back on the storm, she stepped back into the small room, rigged with as many protections of the scroll as 12th's Captain could come up with. Erin could only see, she could not touch. But seeing was enough here. If she closed her eyes, and sensed its inner power, it was as good as touching it.

She set to work on the final decoding.

First, the pleasantries. Basic words, and introduction. Following that, a few phrases here and there. That was where the guess work began.

Finally, the meat of the question. Erin pulled out a blank sheet, set her pen down upon it, and began to translate.

Five words in and she had broken out in a cold sweat. She immediately dropped the translation, went back and took out every guess she had made which could have had another option.

She decoded it again.

Same result.

"No." Erin went right back to the beginning this time. She wasn't going to believe this. From the top, she stripped her research down to the barest bones. Left out everything that was not absolute. The night wore on as she over and over removed more and more. The storm grew wilder.

Even as she was filling in the words, knowing there was no mistake, Erin couldn't believe it. The simple act of writing was causing her to begin to break down. Fractal Chaos was yelling at her to back away, but this wasn't something she could stop. Each word was a knife hanging over her head. Why was it this way?

"No, dammit! Something else, anything else! Let us be descended from Hollow, let us be the bad guys, let it be SOMETHING that isn't this!" Erin's voice was growing steadily more hysterical as the words seemed to write themselves.

As the final line was filled in, and the truth of the scroll laid bare, Erin clutched her heart, breathing heavily. This...this was...

A crash of lightning near to the compound made Erin jump. It was deafening, and the light of it blinded her. When it cleared, she was staring at the doorway, staring at the heavily cloaked figure standing in it.

"Heh," Erin's laughter was choked, filled with the beginning's of madness, "You couldn't give me more than a few moments, could you? No, of course you couldn't," she continued to speak to the silent shape, "that wouldn't be right."

Erin's hand moved to her hip, and she clutched her sword, pulling him forth.

"Well," her hands shook, even as she took position, "come and get me."

~~~

The next morning, Captain Mayuri Kurotsuchi stomped through puddles of water towards the sealed room where the woman was translating that scroll. Let us imagine his rage as he found the room bare, every shred of work missing, the scroll missing, the woman missing. The sealing glass that he had created and set over the scroll to keep hands out was untouched. This alone was a mystery, it could not be opened.

Mayuri, filled with a very impotent rage, stalked out of the compound, snarling to himself at having been duped such.

Had he been in a calmer mood, he would have examined the floor of the compound, would have noticed the tiny slivers of metal, the only remains of a broken Zanpaktou.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 29, 2009)

_Shin vs Ikkaku_

All of Shin's fan girls rushed over to the Eleventh Division to cheer on their handsome Shin. Most girls were holding up "GO SHIN!!" signs in the air and some were chatting his name. "YAY GO SHIN!!!!" one girl yelled, "YEAH KICK HIS ASS SHIN!!!!" another yelled. The leader Saya, stood on a stool and blew a whistle, "OK GIRLS, WHEN I SAY SHIN YOU SAY YAGAMI!! SHIN!!!" "YAGAMI!!" "SHIN!!!" "YAGAMI!!" they chatted.

Andy vs Patrick

Andy throw's a couple of kicks and puches at Patrick, but he's able to block them. He kicks her leg knocking her off balence but she lands on her left hand and swings her right foot to his face sending him to the wall.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 29, 2009)

_"Show me?_ Leslie thought to himself, "We wont show you now thou." the judge said, leslie grintted his teeth in anger. "Now for your pushinment. On the count of assault of a captain, guilty, on the count of murder of a Shinigami and gate guardian, guilty, and on the count of an attack upon the twelfth division, guilty. the judge stated.

"Leslie Markov and Simon, were here by sentence you to death by the Sōkyoku three days from now." Simon eyes wided with fear, "WHAT!? YOU CAN'T BE FOR REAL!!" he protested, he knew that they for sure was going to die now. Izuru took the two there cells were they waited for there execution date.

_Human World_
Mrs. Markov stare out the window feeling a dark feeling, she knew there was something wrong with her son Leslie. "Excuse me Mrs. Markov." a women said, "Yes Gianna, what is it?" "Well Mr. Wong wanted to know which person was going to be on the cover of this mouth issue." "Oh." Mrs. Markov searched thou some magizines to see the perfect person for the cover, than she came across a picture of Dio Da Spazio, the son of Donadoni Da Spazio. "Gianna, get Mr. Donadoni Da Spazio on the line." she ordered.


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2009)

((The Night of the storm))
Three shadowy figures appear in the depths of rukongai, dressing in knightly wear. Their garganta slowly closing behind them. "Shirou, we need to get into Seireitei." Says the only female of the group. The one refered to as Shirou then looks at the woman. "Yes Arturia"  he turns to the other male. "Cu where is this old guy we need to get again?"
 he responds. "Within the 2nd division barracks." Shirou knots his brow. "Where the fuck is that." Shirou asks. "Somewhere in Seireitei." answered Arturia. 
 "It would have helped if we had brought someone who was a real shinigami at one point.".

 "Shut up!" responded Shirou. And with that they flickered away, not quite shunpo but not quite sonido either.

(The following day.)
The Trio had finally reached the Seireitei wall. "Thats a big wall Shirou how are we gonna get past." asks Arturia. 
"Don't worry about that we will just force our way in.". 
"What you mean, Coronating?" asked Cu, apathetically. 
"Yes".

The Trio stand in the air, just outside of the Seireitei dome. Each one raises their hand to their face and on it was a small bone ring. The rings started to liquefy and more of a white substance seemed to materialise in the air by their hand, the pulled their hand across their face and the ring and white particles followed through. Moments later, all three of them were wearing what seemed to be a hollow mask and the bone ring on their finger gone. The one named Shirou had a mask the ressembled a Japanese Samurai helmet with an Oni motif. The girl Arturia had a mask that ressembled a Lion. The man Cu, had a mask that ressembled a Celtic canine. 

The three of the lined up and darted forward towards the Seireitei dome, once they hit it there was a large crack and the dome opened. The three land on the ground with a thud. The masks evapourated and the rings reformed.

"Shirou we really need to learn how to maintain our masks longer." 
 "I know you fucktard, that might be a reason we were denied." Retorts Shirou sarcastically.
 "Hush you two, lets find this Syurp guy and get out of here, then the emperor will lets us in." Arturia says calming the two down.

"You know he never said he would let us join even if we did this, there is still a death warrant out for us." Cu responds calmly.

 "Well we weren't let in because we were too weak, so they say. But even the Viscount wouldn't try this mission, if we do it he is bound to recognise our strength." Shirou snaps back.

 "You really think that the Emperor is that understanding, we failed the entrance test he wants us dead." responded Cu once more.

 "Ahh fuck you, but I anit giving up." 

While they were arguing, they failed to notice that an alarm had been triggered. 
 "Ok lets split up, if you find the place, send a Reiatsu wave and all gather at that point." 
 
The three flicker away before anyone stops them.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 29, 2009)

Suna awake's in a unknown place. The sky is night and she is in a wide meadow with flowers. She then see's Midnight staring into a small puddle of water. As she looks in the water she see's some of Midnight's past.

Midnight has declared a women named Lenne his and she has no choice but to accept being his Princess. However, that doesnt mean she has to like him or show him any affection. She catches him always staring at her and it makes Lenne feel uncomfortable so she looks away and tries to ignore him. 

One time in the car, she turns to look at him to observe him, but when he saw her looking and turned his head towards her, she looked away. She will not grant him the satisfation that she had been staring when she was really watching his actions. 

Eventually, the tension gets to Midnight and he storms up to Lenne. She backs away of course, but that doesnt stop him. He reaches out to touch her face however she only turns away from him. But that didnt matter to Midnight, she would come around. 

Later that night, Lenne goes to a field outside the palace to get a breath of fresh air. Suddenly, she hears footsteps and finds it happens to be Midnight. He joins her despit her obvious thoughts of him not wanting him to be with her and boldly grabs her hand. 

He watches her as Lenne looks down, finally giving in and accepting that it was no use. She couldnt fight him anymore. (The next part is a flash into the future. I will not tell you what its about, youll find out eventually.) Lenne sings for Midnight again and he watches her in complete awe of her beauty and of her mystical voice. 

Lenne looks away from him, not knowing what to say or do. Midnight later on takes his new princess out to a ball and the two dance together, Lenne finding herself actually enjoying the night and finds Midnight company quite pleasant. 

Midnight wants Lenne as involved in his life as possible, which warms Lenne and makes her quite happy for some reason. So, to include Lenne and show her off, he takes her to meet his friends. 

Lenne is apprehensive at first, but once she sees Midnight friends goofing off and getting Midnight to step out of his normal uptight skin, she grows to like them all. Midnight, glancing at his love, looks to see if Lenne is enjoying herself. He is happy and somewhat surprised to see a smile on her face.

Lenne notices him watching her and she quickly looks away, however she cant surpass the smile still on her face. Later that night, Lenne realizes that shes starting to fall in love with Midnight, but she cant.

Not after what he and his soldiers had done. She closes her mind and remembers when the soldiers had taken Lenne from her home right out of her brother's own arms and brought her to sing for Midnight. But even after all of that, Lenne is still torn. 

She knows that she really cares for him like he cares for her, but she shouldnt be. She doesnt want to love him, yet the more he holds her, the more she falls for her and realizes whats happening. 

Eventually Lenne gives into her feelings and when Midnight comes up behind her she turns around to face him. He begins to close the space between them and, following her heart, Lenne kisses his lips. 

She loves him and she cant deny it or hide if anymore. Several days later, Lenne watches Midnight relax on his thrown while she thinks to herself. She doesnt think him unworth, but shell need time to deliberate.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 30, 2009)

-On a Bus-

Dai rests his head on the glass window and watches the trees as they go by.  
_"I can't believe I'm going all this way just because I was told too...."_

Shortly afterward, the bus stops and everyone begins walking out.  Dai is the last one to get out.  He wore a black tshirt, dark red boardies and sandals.  He had his sunglasses on and a backpack over his shoulder.  The sun was shining and the crisp salty air hit his face.  
".... the beach...."

There was a loud crowd of people playing, sunbathing and swimming.  He walks onto the sand and takes off his sandals, feeling the gritty burning feeling of the hot sand.  He looks down at his feet, and then up at the crowd of people.
"....I hate the beach....  If she doesn't show up, I'm gonna go home...."

"DAI~~~~~~"
"Oh, God..."
"DAI~~~~~~~~~~~"
"Just when I thought I could go home..."
"DAI~~~~"

It was Kana as she pushed through the crowd of people.  When she emerged, Dai saw that she was wearing a bright blue bikini with her hair tied up in a ponytail.
"Dai, you finally made it!"
Dai grudgingly walked over to her.  "Yeah, missed my bus."
*BAM*
"There is no reason to be late!"
He rubs the back of his head.  "Sorry...."
"Whatever.  I found a good spot to leave our stuff."
When they arrived.  Dai laid down his towel and dropped his bag.
"Lets go~"
Kana runs forward to the ocean and runs into the water knee deep before diving in.  When she got back from under the water, she rubbed her hands through her hair before looking back towards Dai.
"Come on in!  It feels great!"
"Whatever."  He takes off his shirt, puts his sunglasses down and walks into the water until he was waist deep and standing next to Kana.
"What are you waiting for?  Dunk your head in."
"I'd rather not.  I usually-"
*DUNK*
He gets back up from under the water, gasping.  "What the hell!?"
"Having fun yet~"
*gasp* "No!"
"You will soon.  I sense something fun close by."
Dai stops and senses something powerful for a moment.  "Dammit.  You're right..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 30, 2009)

"Hello, hello," Alan waved happily to their host, who smiled at them, "I'm Alan and this is my little sister Selia," he placed a hand on Selia's shoulders, guiding her forward, "Thank you very much for agreeing to look after us."

"Thank you very much," Selia repeated.

"It's no problem," the blonde haired woman waved, "my brother usually sends strange requests along the line anyway."

Before Selia could make even the first of many accusations she was planning, knowing now that their host was sister to Gerard, Alan stopped her with a strong grip of his hand. She consented to wait.

"Well I'm not a Quincy," the woman continued, "But I of course know enough. Anyway, you both must be tired from your flight. There's been beds prepared for each of you. I'm Alisha, by the way," she introduced herself, "And welcome to Miami!"

"So that's where we are," Selia accused. Alan smiled and shrugged. He'd left it as a surprise for Selia, and managed to distract her from finding out until now.

The southeast of the United States, bordering the ocean. Here, Gerard, leader of Karakura's Quincy Shop, and possessor of contacts worldwide, told the brother and sister that information regarding their parents' last known location was available.

The two squeezed themselves into the small car, and Alisha, talking happily about how nice the weather was here, drove off to the apartment she stayed in.

Selia sighed and looked out the window. She was too young for this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 30, 2009)

Rahs's contest with the Shinigami was quickly going nowhere.

He knew now, that his physical strength was greater with Tempest Flare aiding him. He could hold back the giant axe his opponent swung like it was nothing. He was sure as well, that the axe, the released Zanpaktou of his Shinigami opponent, was able to somehow reduce the force in his movements. His speed wasn't dropping, he could still match pace with the Shinigami, but his strikes had not the strength to change the flow of battle. They were fighting a stalemate.

_Surge Runner._

This was the second time Rahs used the next stage of his lightning power in this new body. It felt just as good as before. His body was full of strength now. As his body size reduced, the plates locking against his skin, the Shinigami paused for the briefest of respites. Rahs swung his fist, punched through the weakening effect of his opponent's zanpaktou and connected, sending the red haired warrior flying. He recovered by bouncing off the air, but he was wary now. This had become very dangerous.

"I'd say you're the most powerful I've met," the Shinigami reached up, and grabbed a gazelle shaped mask that was sat at the back of his head, "killing you will make a difference." He pulled down the mask, covering his face.

The common Hollow is a bag of bloated Reishi fastened directly to a soul. Only in their evolved forms is there finesse to their being, finesse similar to the design of a Shinigami. But the Reishi they absorb carries raw strength. Exposed to it for so long, part of this Shinigami's soul had begun to warp. He cared not, for it gave him the power necessary to continue his one man crusade.

Rahs had surprised him a moment before with Surge Runner. Now Ashido, Shinigami of Hueco Mundo, surprised the Vasto Lorde with a Hollow's aura.

This battle would not be over quickly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 30, 2009)

Isis picked up a cup, sat outside overnight, and took a long gulp from the chill fresh water. It was something she truly enjoyed, and a good reason to wake in the morning. Rains in Soul Society always brought the best water.

Stepping into the training compound, she wondered who would be the first Shinigami to arrive that day. Maybe Brage, maybe Rachel, maybe Frayzon. Those three often seemed to be the most interested in getting in early. Many of the unranked Shinigami would come in once or twice later in the day, as a group. They didn't feel right standing alone before a Captain. Even Rukia would be in, she and Isis always took the time to drill.

Isis had taken the Captaincy of Thirteenth Division quickly, transferring from the Special Forces to the Hollow Hunting Division as rapidly as her powers developed. Many of the Shinigami there mourned Captain Ukitake still, and were loathe to warm to the loud, abrasive and combat loving woman. There were many discussions of having her moved to 11th.

But Isis's steadfast commitment to giving Thirteenth the strength to stand on its feet no matter the situation won her the trust of her subordinates, and she became a pillar for them to lean on. Those of Thirteenth were always Thirteenth.

Except...

Isis grimaced. She didn't like where her train of thoughts had led. It had been Erin's choice. For whatever reason, Isis wouldn't interfere. But maybe she could visit. Yes, that was right. Isis would pay Erin a visit later today. She would like that.

"Neith-Taichou!"

Isis turned around to see Frayzon arrive. She smiled. Yes, that would make a good beginning for today.

"Frayzon!" she replied, just as loudly, "be ready!"

Frayzon had his sword drawn even before Isis yelled, all too ready for her method of greeting.

Of course, since she mixed them up every time, Frayzon always ended up face first in the ground. A couple of Bakudou to the legs and he was over. Isis flicked her hand, catching the card that had been let loose by Frayzon before he fell.

"The Chariot," he managed from where he lay, "fitting for my energetic and unbeatable Captain."

Isis smiled flicking him over with her foot. "This is The Tower, though," she held the card up before her Fifteenth Seat, "it promises change, and rarely the positive type."

Frayzon's face fell. He had been sure he had the right card this time. They were playing tricks on him.

"Never you mind," Isis helped him up after he broke the Bakudou, "Let's continue."

They moved apart, and bowed to one another. Both had swords sheathed, this would be continuing Frayzon's specialised training, designed by Isis herself.

_"Hado Two: Scythe."_

They both activated the Hado, but with Frayzon, he accompanied it with a clap of his hands. Isis was having him repeat that movement every time, such that the simple action would trigger Reiryoku memories and activate the Hado. That was one of the goals she was working towards. For now he would still use the words.

Scythe created a field of yellow Reishi around the hands of the user. The field not only protected the hand from impacts, it pulsed with a high speed frequency, creating a cutting effect.

The two Shinigami had each used the same technique. The method of creating it, however, was worlds apart.

Isis blasted her Reiryoku out of her palms, and bound it in place with the traditional rigid strength of Kidou. Frayzon, meanwhile, had drawn out the field by the link between his hands, and managed it with the same technique used for Hoho abilities. Instead of a rigid attack, he had created a flexible field, which, while less powerful, was far easier to manipulate, maintain, and use in all manner of interesting ways.

When Isis had realised the difference in Frayzon's use of the technique, she had designed this training scheme for him. The perfect midpoint between Hoho and Kidou, two perfect opposites. This would give her Shinigami a unique, and with luck powerful, ability.

Isis only used her hands here. She could only hold the field around them anyway. Frayzon though, could move it along his body, maintaining it with new bursts of his Reiryoku. Thus, his entire body could be covered in a light amount of the technique, or all of it could be condensed down to a hair thin blade, dense enough to hold back a Zanpaktou. 

The method of using the technique was as important as having the technique. Believing this, Isis made sure he could use it to counter everything she threw at him. And she had a lot to throw.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 30, 2009)

-At the Beach-

In the distance, they see the trees shaking and birds flying away.  Kana tilts her head and puts her hands on her hips.  
"Hmmm, now that I think about it, Mars is somewhere around there...."
"What!?  Mars is here too!?"
"Well, yeah.  He wanted to come too."
"What the hell is he doing in the forest!?"
"I dunno.  Bathroom?"
A bead of sweat trickles down his forehead.  "Shit.  With that spiritual pressure, this can't be good."  He turns to Kana and picks her up.
"Hey!  What are you doing!?"
"We gotta go and save Mars."
"I know that, but-"
And with that, they disappeared.


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 30, 2009)

Sitting casually down on a plain of scroched earth Marco asked, "So Hikari why bring me here? I trust it wasn't just to show the 3rd plainar to me. In fact, I want to ask you how the hell was you almost destoryed?"
"Why? Well that slash that your ansector used had a large ammount of Spirit Pressure behide it. Seems she wanted to prove how powerful she was compared to you."
"I see... Wait it's a she? I guess at least someone knows."
"Pritty obverious. It is highly likly she isn't a Shinigami at least not part of Soul Society. Anyway, as soon as your out of the 4th divisions medical wards your going to need to get Bankai."
Marco streched out and asked, "Why not now? In here?"
"Not worth risking it."Hikari stated and added, "Awaken."

Marco awoke and sighed deeply _being dragged into his mind for such a pointless reason, maybe Hikari just felt lonely?_ He thought. He knew he was board, nothing to do just lie here and look aimlessly around the ward. Maybe if he was stronger he wouldn't end up half dead after every single battle with strong oppents, or maybe he was just being over negative.

________________

"He's given information away on yourself. Your likly going to end up fuc*ing those three's pointless mission up."Grunted the figure.

Rai looked over her shoulder at him and stated, "No I see it diffrently, with the 13th division's 10th seat half dead in some wards it ;likly means they will concerate mostly on finding us until something else comes up thats more of a threat. Besides, it aint pointless nothing is pointless. Well one thing is... Your life if you keep questioing me."

"As if someone who left 4th division could seriously go as far to kill another of their kin."

Rai grunted and said, "You wanna know why I joined 4th all those years ago? So I could have time to advance my knowledge in biology. When I look at you all I see is 100's of areas I could kill you with in a single strike and dont give me that kin cr**."

"So why did you not kill the welp. Family or not your meant to be mercyless and ruthless or where all those rumours false?"

"You going to shut up or am I going to cut right through your leg?"Rai asked and waited a few seconds while he kept silen, "Good."She said and sat down once reaching a cavern....


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 30, 2009)

-In a Forest by the Beach-

Mars runs by the trees, looking back frantically and trying to avoid tripping over anything.
"What the hell are you!?"
"Hmhmhmhm, boy, you have no idea."
What seemed to be chasing Mars was a man.  But his face was different.  His eyes, nose and mouth resembled that of a hollow mask.  
"G-G-Get away from me!"
Mars trips over a branch and turns over onto his back and begins to try and crawl away.
"STAY AWAY!"
"Mmmmm, the scared ones always taste the sweetest."

The leaves in the area all of a sudden fly up and Dai, holding Kana, appears.
"W-What!?"
Kana jumps up from Dai's arm and turns to Mars.
"Hey, Mars~"
Dai scratches the back of head and grimices slightly.  "Yeah...... she didn't tell me you were here.  Sorry."
"Well, well, what do we have here.  Some more souls to eat."

Dai turns to the man before him.
"And who the hell do you think you are?"
"Me?  That is of no importance to a weakling like yourself.  Just accept your face and be done with it already."
"Me?  A weakling?"
Kana sits down next do Mars and leans over to whisper, "This guy has no idea what he's gotten himself into."
There is a red flash and Dai's bow manifest in his hand.
"Well, what is this we have here?  You seem different from the others."
"Wow, are you trying to tell me you don't even know who the Quincy are?"
He chuckles  "Now why would I care about anything like that?"
Dai tightens his grip.  Kana leans over to Mars again.  "Oh no he didn't."

Dai raises his bow and takes aim.  
"You know, its rude to not introduce yourself to your opponent."
"You aren't even worth it."
In a blink of an eye, the man appears behind Dai and rests his hand on Dai's shoulder.  "Boy, I am an Arrancar.  You should show some respect."
Dai grabs the arrancar's hand and throws him over his shoulder.  "I could say the same for you," he raises his bow and takes aim, "Splitter Arrow."
The arrow heads straight for the Arracar before it splits into 5 at the last moment, hitting the target in the wrists, ankles and forehead, pinning him to a tree.
"That was cool~"
Dai turns around as the arracar turns to dust.  He looks at Kana and Mars.  "Now what the hell are Arracar doing here!?"
"W-What are you guys talking about!?"
"I've told you already!" She reaches into the left breast of her bikini top and takes out a badge, shoving it into Mars's face.  "I'm an official HOLLOW HUNTER!"
"H-H-Hollow Hunter?"
"Look, I'll tell you all about it later, but now, we need to do something.  This is getting ridiculous.  Hollow activity has been increasing and increasing recently.  I've had enough."  He turns to Kana.  "We're going back to Soul Society."

He puts his hand out, and seems to grab at nothing.  Mars gets up and dusts himself.
"What are you doing?"
Dai pulls his hand down and there was a portal there, almost as if he had torn at nothing.  Kana's eyes widen and she jumps up and down.
"SO COOL~"
"Lets go, Kana."

He steps into the portal and vanishes.
"WHAT THE HELL!?"
Kana runs up to the portal and turns around to Mars.  "Sorry, cuz.  Gotta go~"
"But wait-"
It was too late.  The two of them disappeared and the portal vanished.  Mars fell on his knees. 
"....but they're still in their bathing suits...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 30, 2009)

Shin VS Ikkaku

The battle had been going on for a while now, the two had gotten a feel for their opponent's style and were ready to get serious.The two had placed some distance from the other and Ikkaku was the first."I'm about warmed up, how about we get started for real."Shin announced before he called out his release phrase."Soukutsu, Shinzui Tatsujin!"The usual effects of his release took place and Madarame followed Shin's example.

He slammed the sheath against the bottom his his sword's handle and yelled out."Nobiro, Hōzukimaru!"The blade and sheath morphed into a Yari.Shin used Shunpo to appear behind Ikkaku and slashed downwards, the attack blocked by the Yari, Ikkaku pulled back at the back of the weapon and pushed at the spear side, causing Shin's blade to slide away while the spear slashed at his face.

The younger shinigami just managed to step back and block the follow up attack by Ikkaku."Second realm, Naraka!"The second ring unleashed a white material that formed a skull that caught fire and burned with a indigo and black flame.Shin switched to an one handed grip of his katana and grabbed his opponent's zanpakuto with that hand, keeping Ikkaku from evading the attack.The skull breathed in and then unleashed a flame while Ikkaku called out."Sakero!"The weapon separated and while Shin held the bottom part the bladed section went for his throat and so Shin was forced to let go.

The stream of fire unleashed by the second realm spirit scorched Ikkaku's shoulder but was relatively unharmed."I have to admit, I didn't see that coming."Shin said, both of them smirked."You're reckless, I like that in an opponent."Ikkaku replied while Shin prepared another strategy."I should've known better then to depend on a Kido realm, to bring down the Eleventh division's captain I should use Zanjutsu."

"Third realm, Asura."The flaming skull dispersed and instead a dark ghost was generated from the third ring, the Haunter floated around Shin, the hands circling around his blade and the body itself making sure it stayed close to the zanpakuto.As one of the hands merged with the zanpakuto, coating it with a thin energy field Shin used Shunpo to attack Ikkaku from behind again.

The captain connected the Yari again and blocked the attack, though the destructive power generated by swinging with the energy field was much more powerful then any other slash made by Shin, the yari started cracking as a small explosion occurred on impact. It reminded Ikkaku of a small scale version of Bankai Getsuga Tensho.

Shin repeated the attack while Ikkaku was still in the disadvantage by the surprise moments earlier and he performed the attack a second time as the second hand merged with the blade, this time Ikkaku's skill allowed him to deflect the attack to side of him.He intended to so do again with Shin's third attack and that was what Shin was waiting for.

Expecting the captain being capable of deflecting attacks like that he went in with a third and final strike, now the main body coating the blade and the field was much thicker and as Ikkaku intended to deflect it away he was caught off guard by the increase in destructive power.A large explosion occurred and as a plume of smoke covered the battlefield Shin jumped out of it a second later, he was relatively unharmed though a little dusty.

As the dust settled a bloody Ikkaku with ripped clothing came back into view, breathing heavily but still had a smirk on his face."Ban....Kai!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 30, 2009)

With Kazuo

After Kazuo had been let go by the ninth division, he wandered back to the sixth division barracks in a daze. Despite the fact that he had seen her body in the library, the realization that Asami would no longer be in the barracks anymore hit him hard. He spoke to no one when he entered, and no one spoke to him. They had likely already heard the news about Asami's death and Kazuo's proximity. He didn't know whether they suspected him or were just unsure of what to say to him, but he didn't care. 

It was only until he found himself alone once again that he remembered what his zanpakuto said to him when he was on the roof of the library.



Now the following day, Kazuo made his way down to the tenth division. He had been exempted from guard duty due to the events of the previous day, but he had no intention of resting. He figured he should be able to talk his way into being allowed to enter the human realm with them, due to his connection with the quincies and humans. 

And while he wouldn't mind meeting any of the four he had seen before, that was not his intent. All he wanted was to find a strong hollow. He needed a good way to test his new power.

However, before he reached the tenth division barracks, something else caught his attention. A man in especially strange garbs moving through the alleys. The clothing alone might not have garnered anything more than a strange look, but there was something else about this person. A feeling that put Kazuo ill at ease.

_Him._ Kazuo's spirit stated in a commanding tone, also very aware of the man. _There is something heinous about him._ Kazuo felt himself in strong agreement with his spirit this time.

Kazuo moved towards the man, not taking any open hostilities but making sure to stay on his guard in case any attack came.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

Cu was quite lost, having never been inside Seireitei, but he was making good time he thought. He was wandering around a building with a giant + on it, the tenth division barracks.

"Damn it, I am eight barracks away."

And then he heard something behind him and he turned, pointing Gae Bolg directly at the person there.

"Who goes there?"


Cu saw a shinigami there, his guard up.
"What do you want you little shinigami, I have no time for you. Wait actually show me to the 2nd division barracks?"
Cu smiled a quite malicious smile.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 30, 2009)

-With Dai and Kana-

There is a lout wooshing noise as a portal opens.  Dai and Kana walk out of it, and it then disappears, leaving everything silent.  Dai turns left, and then right.  Nobody is around.
"Hmmm, looks like we are in Soul Society.  Now all we need to do is find some one and- FRDAKLGJIDAHGIGUIPGE" he turned around and fell over with blood flooding out of his nose.  He saw that Kana was still in her bikini, putting her badge back into her top.  She looks up innocently.
"Eh?  What were you saying?"
He gets up and dusts himself off.  "Oh, um, I was saying that we should probably find one of the representatives here to make note of the recent hollow activity.  There have been more and more and they are quite powerful as well.  But right now.... I'm lost."  
"Who cares!  Lets GO~~~~"  Kana pumps her fist in the air and jumps..... jiggling.  
Dai falls over again.  Suddenly, blood.  Everywhere.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 30, 2009)

Kazuo raised an eyebrow at this response. Considering what had happened the last time he came upon invaders into Seireitei, he found the straightforwardness rather unexpected, and strangely refreshing. Of course, he was brandishing a weapon at Kazuo and thusly would have to be apprehended and taken in, but it was good to not have to dance around the issue.

"The second division barracks? Well, I'd love to tell you, but it sounds like you're not a Shinigami. That means that I can't really tell you anything. Well, no, that's not true. I can tell you Hadou four--Byakurai!" Kazuo brought up his left hand, firing a bolt of white lightning out of his fingers and at Cu.

He had had trouble with casting this kidou without chanting before, but now he had practiced it and was feeling more in synch with his zanpakuto. All his abilities seemed enhanced by that. As he fired, he pulled out his sword and got ready to fight. Unlike before, he had no worries about whether this was a real shinigami or not. There was no need to play games.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

The shinigami fired a kidou directly at Cu. To which he quickly flickered out of the way barely missing him, and appeared to the side of the shot, his arm slightly singed.
"I am technically a shinigami, you see this?" He said waving Gae Bolg in the air. "Zan...Pak...Tou."

Speed was Cu greatest assest, his attacks weren't strong and his defense was weak, but he was fucking fast at least.

Cu got back into stance, "The nobles were right, you shinigami are quite stuck up." 
Cu flicked again and this time appeared above Kazuo aiming for a downward strike.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 30, 2009)

This guy was fast. Kazuo was lucky to be quick himself, able to block the strike before his head was cleaved in twain. He claimed his sword was a zanpakuto--that meant it was already in shikai. Strange, despite the fact that it was in shikai, it didn't seem especially powerful. Someone like this couldn't have...though he was quick...

He pulled himself back, freeing the blade and lance from each other. "You move quickly. How long have you been here inside of Seireitei? And don't give me any 'you're a Shinigami' lies. Your words show me that you're an intruder." If this was the guy, Kazuo didn't know whether he would be happy or angry or afraid. Determined to take him down, of course, but Kazuo was already feeling like that already. 

And if this guy was already Shikai, perhaps Kazuo should respond in kind.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

The Guy blocked his attack, he was lucky. "Your lucky my Gae Bolg never misses, ever!"

Cu yawned. "I have been in Seireitei since this morning, and I am trying to find the 2nd division barracks, OK. And I am a shinigami, sorta, you know shikai, bankai, kidou all that weird stuff. But if your not gonna help me maybe I should just kill you"

Cu got in stance, and dashed off aiming Gae at Kazuo's chest.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 30, 2009)

Since this morning. Kazuo would have decide whether to feel relieved or disappointed, had the intruder not launched an attack at him again. He leapt to the side, strafing the strike.

_Block, don't dodge!_ The warning from his spirit gave Kazuo just enough time to bring up his sword. The lance, instead of following the path it had been taken, had turned to point exactly at Kazuo's chest. The lance seemed to do this on its own, without any work by the intruder.

The lance hit the side of Kazuo's blade, pushing it into Kazuo's chest and forcing him back. _Never misses, of course!_ He was lucky his spirit had been a bit more attentive that he had. Another thing he should work on. 

The lance continued pushing forward, pressing the flat of the blade into Kazuo's ribcage. _I hope this works, I just need a second._ "Bakudo Eight--Seki!" The round shield was fairly weak, but it struck Cu immediately as it generated, giving the push back Kazuo needed.

Kazuo grabbed the lance, pulling it towards him while bringing his sword forward, aiming to stab Cu in the side.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

Kazuo had blocked Cu's attack and then stunned and pushed him back with a kidou. And now was pulling Cu in to stab him in his side. The Zanpaktou pierced Cu's side although the damage was minimized thanks to his armour.

"Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!" Cu roared almost animalistic. 

But he managed to slightly loosen Kazous grip, by flailing around like a wild animal. He wiggled free enough to flicker out of the way and landed a few feet away from Kazou.

Blood gushing from his side. "The nobles were right you bastards are just that bastards!" Cu raised his hand upon to his face, and revealed a malicious smile, but then lowered his hand.

"You know what your not even worth coronating for, i'll beat you old skool."
He raised Gae and started to spin it around his head, before getting back into stance.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 30, 2009)

Kazuo couldn't help but grin at the intruder's anger. "You should watch your temper. It won't help you fight any better." He couldn't help but wonder whether he could beat this intruder with his sealed blade. He was bound to make more mistakes if he was in a rage, and Kazuo was already doing fairly well. But no, it was best to be serious. This guy could be dangerous.

"Do you know why I was here? I'm not actually part of the tenth division, so I'm not usually around here. I actually wanted to go to the real world to find a hollow." Kazuo held his blade out, pointing it at Cu. "Because I wanted to test this."

"Punish them, _Seigi_."


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

The guy had released his Zanpaktou.
Before the released sword could be seen, Cu responded. "That gave me some lulz, you wanted to test your shikai, Gae is in perma shikai mode, I think that shows the difference in our power."

Cu knew to be weary shikai's could be dangerous, but he decided to try and taunt the guy, but it was true the big deal this guy was making over shikai was quite funny.

"Maybe I should Coronate, just for you to show you what a real surprise looks like." 

Cu still in stance waiting for Kazuo to attack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

Electricity exploded out from Rahs, clashing with the aura of the Shinigami. The two were fighting evenly once again. At their base stage, they had been even. Rahs had pushed forward with Tempest Flare. Using his Shikai, the Shinigami matched him. Rahs raised the battle with Surge Runner, but the Shinigami's reiatsu changed to a Hollow's, and his strength grew again. Rahs was pondering now.

He had always had Tempest Flare. But it was only his transformation to an Adjuchas that gave him Surge Runner. Did he have a third form now, with the power of Vasto Lorde? He wanted to know.

The Shinigami was dropping Kidou rapidly, mixing them in with the swings of his axe. Rahs could match the axe with his fists, and he could block the Kidou with lightning and Reishi Manipulation, but that was as far as it went. He couldn't go through his opponent's guard.

Wasn't he a Vasto Lorde now? The ultimate power. And yet, he still appeared to be rank and file. He needed to push on, to grow stronger still.

_"Bankai,"_ Rahs started. He had been so involved in his thoughts, that he had been fighting by instinct. The fact that he matched his opponent in that state did not matter, not now anyway. Bankai, ultimate Zanjutsu form for a Shinigami. True communion with the soul is necessary.

His soul filled with Hollow powers now, Ashido's sword became more and more desirous of the strength to fight. Eventually it became such that the blade revealed itself. And from that, a greater power was born.

*"Field of Judgment: Tyrant Hunter."*

The axe, stabbed into the ground, sunk below it. A moment later, four copies of the axe appeared, forming a rectangle within which Shinigami and Hollow were caught. A moment before the field closed off, Scarlet had managed to leap through it, and landed next to Rahs.

"He said 'no one weaker than I will intrude'," she stopped Ashido before he could speak, "that left me and me alone a loophole."

"Glad you picked up on it," Rahs smiled. Scarlet replied with an increase in her own Reiatsu, to match Rahs's Surge Runner. A moment later, she'd gone beyond him. He was surprised there. She outpaced him by a good few levels.

The Reishi in the air compressed, forming a dense mass that the Shinigami grasped. It resolved itself back into the shape of the axe he wielded.

Rahs and Scarlet were a hunting pair of Hollow. They considered themselves each the other's equal. With both as Vasto Lorde, their power was remarkable. But this Shinigami, this being with a Hollow's power and a Bankai Zanpaktou, was strong as well. The battle was only tilted in the Hollows' direction. It was not yet won by any means.

Scarlet blitzed towards the Shinigami, moving at a speed well beyond him and Rahs both. It was only the slowing effect that this field had on her that allowed the Shinigami to dodge, to swing his axe around at her. She blocked it, twisting in mid air to catch it with a clawed hand, but the force behind it still sent her flying. She hit the side of the barrier, and dropped to the ground.

Rahs had closed the gap now, and swung rapidly at the Shinigami. He sidestepped and moved around Rahs rapidly, staying at his back so that when Rahs turned, he turned behind the Hollow, so that he could face Scarlet when she charged again.

Ashido swung his axe up, forcing Scarlet to grab it with her claws, and hold on as the Shinigami spun, slamming the axe, Scarlet on its end, into Rahs. Rahs held steady against the massive force, providing a wall for Scarlet to brace herself against and shove back. To his surprise, the Shinigami was pushed aside, and Scarlet launched herself, clawed hands and feet up, at him. The furious lashing of her claws caught him once or twice, before he managed to hit her with that Zanpaktou that felt like it weighed a ton, and sent her flying again.

Rahs and Scarlet would debate the powers of that axe in future, but only Ashido knew the truth. Knew that under the effect of it, inside this field, he could drain or add force to any object. He could add force to his swings, and drain force from his opponents'. That was the power of Tyrant Hunter.

"First blood," Scarlet crooned, "Beat you Rahs love."

"Last blood is the decider," Rahs replied calmly, "Don't get killed."

Ashido's Reiatsu was rising still. Between partial hollowfication and Bankai, he was able to stand up against two newly formed Vasto Lorde. But he knew he still wouldn't be able to beat down an Arrancarised version of this, nor a senior Hollow. He needed more power still.

The three clashed again. Scarlet's lashing claws, Rahs's thundering fists and Ashido's deadly axe smashing together, releasing surges of Reiatsu that made the Hollow onlookers shake. A horde was gathered around the battle, not just those that followed Rahs and Scarlet from Latas's Hierarchy. There were those who joined the train of Hollow midtrek, and those emerging from the area, to find what could be their saviour, the one who would vanquish the Shinigami menace.

Surge Runner was running out.

Rahs gritted his teeth as he blocked an attack with his fists. A heavy cut was earned this time. It was bleeding badly. Scarlet too was injured, there was a long gash down her left side, reaching from face to leg. Ashido had cuts covering his body, but the least of damages. The mask he had been wearing had been knocked off, but his irises were still yellow.

Rahs breathed in. With Reishi Manipulation, he drew as much as he could, air sand and stone, towards him, converting it into the pure stream of spiritual matter. His body began to convert it to electricity, and it covered him from head to foot. The spikes on his right shoulder, the blooded blade that came from his left elbow, through the rivulets and channels of his armour, and into the skin beneath. And when he breathed in, slowly and deeply, he absorbed it all.

Scarlet could see that his power was increasing by this method. So could the Shinigami. She headed him off, facing him down alone, buying time for her partner. 'Make it spectacular' she thought, her claws beginning to break from the damage, her breath becoming ragged. The Shinigami was in no better condition. When Scarlet felt the final surge and leapt back, letting the battle slide to Rahs, it was already as good as won. He didn't even need this new form.

His spiritual ability to convert any Reishi into electric Reishi had overclocked, and Rahs's entire body had transmuted into a living being of thunder, forged around his soul. He would name it...

_"God of Thunder, *Raijin*."_

The Shinigami charged him. But no matter how strong the swings of his axe were, they couldn't cut lightning. Rahs was untouched as the blade passed right through his form. He raised a hand, placed it on the Shinigami's shoulder, and that was it. A massive explosion rocketed out. The four axes, acting as pillars of the Bankai, shattered into dust. When the smoke wore down, and Rahs was revealed to be back in his normal form, breathing heavily, the Shinigami was gone. Vanished by the power of lightning.

Scarlet collapsed, alternating between gasps for air and gasps of laughter.

"You really like to go overboard, don't you Rahs?" she laughed.

But they had conquered this area now. The giant stone mountain was theirs.

This was the new Hierarchy.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 31, 2009)

With Kazuo

The intruder seemed to be rather confident in this battle. He was waiting patiently for Kazuo to attack. But given his speed, he was likely to dodge Kazuo's attack. Of course, he _was_ waiting patiently for Kazuo to attack. Which, of course, gave Kazuo a good opportunity. 

"Well, actually, I'll tell you how to get to the second division barracks." This should at least throw him off to give Kazuo the time he needed to finish the chant. He began to walk towards Cu, lowering his blade. Worked alright against the hollow, anyways. "However, there's a shield around it you need to be wary of. You see, if you touch it , you'll disintegrate, black dog of Rondaniini. Look upon your burning soul and sever your throat! Bakudo Nine--Geki!"

A red light surrounded Cu, which would slow down his counters or dodging. Kazuo wasted no time, charging in to try and strike Cu with his blade.

---

With Potemkin

Potemkin was thoroughly impressed by the battle he had just witnessed. So this was the strength of a Vasto Lorde. Even Vashta, who rarely showed significant emotion, seemed in awe. Ibb and Obb were hiding behind Vashta, quivering from the strength of the battle. 

But now the battle was won, their new hierarchy's location found. He stepped forward towards Rahs. "So Rahs, you have brought us to our new home. What commands do you have for us?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

"Take root in this new location," Rahs stared up at the mountain, "Discover its ins and outs, know it as your home. Learn the locality, and spread your wings. This is the roost of those of us gathered here."

"Old, or just metaphorical, Rahs?" Scarlet teased. He could already see the peak of the mountain, his eyes were focused on it. With his own fists he would carve his roost out. He set off to climb the mountain, on foot. His baptismal of this new land.

~~~

Selia and Alan stared at the dismal pigsty of the apartment they had just walked into.

"Ehehehehe," Alisha rubbed the back of her head, "sorry it's a bit of a mess."

"No," Selia managed after a while, although it didn't sound at all convincing, "it's fine."

Alan was looking at a framed photo on a cabinet. It showed what looked like a young boy and his parents. The mother in the picture was quite obviously Alisha. But there were no signs of anyone else living in this building besides her.

"Ah, spotted that already," Alisha pushed some of the junk on the floor aside, moving over to the picture. "This is my son and former husband," she explained. When Selia made apologetic noises about Alisha having lost them both, the woman shook her head with a laugh. "Oh no, no, they're not dead. We just, well, I guess we grew apart. It ended very cleanly, I moved down here, my son and his father stayed up in New Jersey, that's north of here by the way."

Alan nodded, and spotting a lounge, pushed some of the junk off the back of it and perched himself on it. "So I think we should ask this now," he began, "Would you be able to tell us when you last saw our parents?"

"Oh well," Alisha thought for a moment, "That'd be eight months ago. I collected them from their plane much like I did for you. On my brother Gerard's request as well. Isn't that interesting?"

"Eight months," Alan cut off Selia's accusations once again. He knew she really didn't like Gerard. "So that means they'd have come straight here directly after leaving home. So we've caught their trail, at least. Would you be able to tell us where they went?"

"They only stayed for a few days before going to see the local Quincy Order. I didn't see them again after this, but they took their stuff with them anyway, so I didn't expect to."

"I see."

Alan thought for a few moments, then leaned back so he fell over the lounge spine and onto its cushions. "Well I guess we'll go see the Quincy Order tomorrow then," he remarked, "I'm tired as anything from the trip. You are too, aren't you Selia?"

In truth, Selia was energized still, but she listened to her brother, and trusted him in his sane state. She agreed. Alisha smiled widely and set about preparing a meal for the two. What came next would come tomorrow.

~~~

Frayzon, sweating profusely, sat down on a bench and accepted the cup of cold rain water his Captain offered. Isis too looked a little tired, but instead of the bedraggled mess that Frayzon was, she merely had a sheen to her skin which only added to her beauty. Frayzon was most definitely nursing an admiration crush on her.

"You're getting better," Isis commented, "But I'd really like to see you develop your Shikai soon. I think I'll arrange you to do a few Hollow hunting missions. Would you be up for a single Shinigami mission tonight? I think I've got a request you'd be perfect for."

Frayzon couldn't possibly say no. He nodded enthusiastically and Isis smiled. "Good," she waved her hand, dismissing him, "rest up for tonight then, and be at the World Gate by 1700. I can hear Shinigami that need whipping into shape approaching." Frayzon turned and left, wondering what he'd do with himself today. Maybe after he was cleaned up, he'd come back and watch his Captain train the Shinigami. Yes, that would be good.

As he was leaving, Frayzon shuffled his Tarot Deck. He didn't trust the cards further than he could throw them, and they didn't go very far before they dropped. He didn't have the gift for reading them, but he still liked trying.

He pulled out three.

"The Devil, The Lovers and The Hanged Man?" Frayzon looked at the three, "The hell does that mean?" Frayzon stuck the cards back into his deck. He really didn't have the knack.

~~~

Alana sighed, following behind Primera sama as they went about their business. She'd rather be with Marilith and Vale, truth be told, but orders had to be given to her.

Similarly, Marilith sighed, and wished Alana was with her. Vale was moody, and filled with restlessness. She'd know how to deal with this.


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2009)

Cu was wrapped in a red light he could feel his movement being slowed, as if he were in water or a medium of thick density. The Shinigami was coming closer going in for the kill. Cu had to act fast.

Before Kazuo could reach him, the red light dispelled broken by sheer force and reiatsu overload a heavy thick reiatsu coming from Cu started to saturate the area, reiatsu crushing anyone with less than 500sp and just hindering those a bit higher up.

Cu's eyes narrowed. "It seems like I am never gonna find the second division. But I at least owe you the common courtesy of telling you my name before I kill you."

Cu raised his hand up to his face, the ring on his finger looked like ice cream or dough, it was malleable as if melted and seemed to be moving, it seemed like that was the source of the heavy reiatsu.

"Cú Chulainn, soon to be Knight of the Masquerade."
And with that, out of the air more pieces of that white substance started to form and seemed drawn to his ring. Cu then scrapped his hand/white substance across his face. The heavy reiatsu took a step up. 

Cu was standing there, the white stuff becoming solid again had now taken the form of a mask, a mask of celtic design Scottish maybe Irish of a canine wolf or maybe dog, it was a hollow mask.

Cu then once again pointed Gae at Kazuo.
"Now this is a surprise."
---------------
Kagato being a temporary member of the 11th division, felt urged to watch his sempai and temp captain duke it out. Kags thought that these shinigami where quite brutal, killing for a position, but his time here made him realise that the 11th were savages so many this was just them.

Shin seemed to be doing alright to the lowly quincy. He hoped he would win, because he wanted to show Shin a new ability he had mastered which would be hard if he were dead, well dead again.

And then the captain said a word, Kags had thought he would never get to hear in person nor see for real, for it it was just a word or form in a book.

"_Ban...Kai!"
_Kagato was getting too excited and he could tell others of the division where, they had never seen their captains bankai either. But for him, a quincy in soul society, in the 11th division watching a captain do bankai first hand was a whole new experience for him.
---------------

"Eel! Well I guess I can't call you that anymore." Mayuri frowned as he looked over Nagi. "Maybe you should join Seireitei's next top model and share all those beauty tips. I hate to be rude but before you looked like something I would turd out after eating fish."

Nagi just rolled his eyes and took this crap, Mayuri was his captain and that allowed certain rights to abuse him.

"What happened here?" Nagi asked.

"That little shite, stole my scroll, I want you to strip this room down to its bare reishi and get me some evidence. It should take about 2 days I think." Mayuri emphasizing on the Shite part.

"What two days, you have to be kidding me! I shit to do." 

Mayuri started to play with his fingers and roll his eyes. 
"Well I could always let the 9th division in on your beauty tips, I'm sure they would give their heart to find out about it." Mayuri smiled.

Nagi never thought, such an innocent seeming sentence would hold so much malice. Mayuri knew his secret, of course he knew he is fucking Kurotsuchi Mayuri. He could hold this over Nagi for life. Nagi would have to take care of him soon.

"Sooooo~oooo Eel, what do you say?"

Nagi smirked a smirk creepy enough ,even more so with his more human features, to match Mayuri's. 
"Oh don't worry I'll take care of business."

And then the ever so familiar flicker in his eyes of red, thought to be lost for ever seemed to make an encore appearance for this split second.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 1, 2009)

-With Dai and Kana-

The duo reach another fork in the road.  Kana looks left, then right, then left again.  She places her fist on her chin and thinks deeply for a moment.
"Hmmmmm~~~"
Dai sighs and puts his hand on her shoulder.  "Look, we're lost.  I'm sure if we-"
"LEFT IT IS~"
She gets up and runs off towards the left, Dai slowly following.  "Hey, can you stop for a moment.  We're frickin' lost and we have no idea where anything is.  We need to find someone for directions or something...."
She looks at him for a moment.  "NO!  We must go FORWARD!" and points in the direction and begins marching off again. 

As she walks, they both feel a powerful spiritual pressure, nearly making both of their knees buckle.
"What the hell is this!?"
"This is crazy!"
Dai looks up and sees a red flash in the distance.
"No way.  Someone _else_ has invaded!?"
"Hey!  Only we're allowed to do cool things like that!"
_"This is serious.  This power is incredible."_
Kana turns to him and smiles.  "Well, what are you waiting for?"
Dai is shocked for a moment, confused at why she's so happy.  "Eh?"
"We gotta go and help."
He is silent for a moment, but then answers, "You're right."
He picks her up and closes his eyes.  The two vanish and dust flies up in a circular motion.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Alan and Selia sat quietly, waiting for the head of the local Quincy Order to arrive. The day had past, and Alisha had sent them on to the the Order to gain further information.

Now, they were waiting for the leader to arrive.

After a little while, a very untidy man bustled into the room, looking like he was running on less sleep than was entirely healthy.

"The Tarn duo?" he asked, nodding when he saw them, "good, good, come on in." He opened the door behind him, and stepped inside. Alan and Selia looked at each other, shrugged, and went on in.

"Okay," the Head of the Order spoke to them before they were even through the door, "I do have information I can give to you, and, truth be told, I'd love to give it to you now. Unfortunately, life isn't easy for any of us."

"So you plan on asking us to do something for you first?" Alan had his fingers intertwined, and was resting his chin on them.

"There's an island covered in strange Reiatsu somewhere a little out to sea. I can arrange to have you both taken there, and the pilot can bring you back here as soon as you've come to the conclusion about the area. I'm sorry to have to ask visitors to do a job we should be taking care of, but, well..." At this point the Head Quincy looked sheepish, and rubbed his head in embarrassment, "The Quincy here really aren't that good. I'd say you're both stronger than I am. And I don't think I could handle that island. You see my dilemma."

"I understand," Alan nods, "we'll be happy to help, won't we sister?"

Selia nodded, "So long as it keeps bringing us closer to finding out parents, we'll do whatever it takes."

"Wonderful," the Quincy leader clapped his hands, "I'll take you down to the docks. You'll be heading out by sea plane."

He got up, beckoned the brother and sister to follow him, and was off.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 1, 2009)

"Man 4th division work fast. Guess they arn't entirly useless after all..."Muettered Marco now being able to leave the wards and get back to his duty's well partially get back to them naturally he went to find somewhere quite preferably somewhere most wouldn't find or was very remote location.

After finally finding one he said, "This place looks pritty remote. Shouldn't attract too much attention training here Hikari."
Hikari appeared and mummbled. "It's so like you to force me into Soul Society."
"Oh, and you do not do the same with me? Forcing me in and out of y own head."
"Point taken. I am right in presuming that you only have one reason for doing this?"
"'ourse. Why else would I? Brings me one step closer to becoming a Captain."
"Umm."Hikari said then hit the ground with his paw five beams of light spreading along the ground before forming pillars around them.
"What are those for?"Asked Marco curiously.
"Each pillar restricts your use of an Shinigami ability. Kiduo, Shunpo, Releasing your Zankaputo, and the other two are experiance and knowledge. In short you cant use Bankai without braking all five thats the challenge."
"Sounds easy enough, one would say your pratically giving me the ability to use Bankai."
"Each one has a perticular challenge and some are life threatening. You can back out if you want."
"Hell no I can do anything remember?"Marco stated looking around not perticular sure which would be best to gain first. Experiance would prove useful but what use was it if he couldn't apply it to any of his shinigami powers? On second thoughts, their is no way he could restrict so much by a simple technique.

"Your lieing. I have access to all my powers still you just want me to believe that so I back out."Marco stated.
The pillars faded and Hikari nodded and said, "Guess thats part of proving to me your worth having access to Bankai."
"Part of it?"
"Something that easy and you think I would give it to you. No you have to hit me once in 10 attacks."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 1, 2009)

With Josef-

"KEEP GOING!" Victor shouts while moving through the air effortlessly. "SLOW DOWN!" Josef shouts to him, barely able to keep up. "NO! YOU SPEED UP!" Victor orders, moving even faster through the air. "COME ON!" Josef tries to keep up with him. "The fact that you've survived with this level of skill till now amazes me!" Victor yells at him. "Your arrows lack piercing ability! you lack control over the reishi around you! that's why you can't keep up!" This training was killing Josef, He wasn't a properly trained quincy, he got that.

But having to go through all of this just to become properly trained!? "IF YOU CAN'T SPEED UP ON YOUR OWN!" Victor vanishes and reappears behind Josef, his bow formed. "Then, I'll make you go faster." He pulls back on his bow and forms a larger arrow. "YOU'LL KILL ME!!!" Josef shouts, trying to run as quick as he can. "SO SPEED UP YOU SLUG!" Victor exclaims while letting his arrow fly off.

With Ssob-

"So... this is where we'll live..." He blinks as Kou and Erecki enter a battered and dusty room. "It's not exactly the hilton, i will admit." Reaper grinned. "But it's good enough for you slug." The espada laughs and walks off. "I'M A FIRE ANT!!! FIRE ANT!!!!" Ssob yells at him. "Whatever." Reaper waves him off. "hmph, Brining in savage beasts are we?" Supremo looks at reaper as he walks past. "They're my fracion." Reaper grinned. "What makes you think you can bring in anyone you want and call them your fracion?"

Supremo gave him a dirty look. "What makes you think i can't?" Reaper grinned and put a cigar in his mouth. "I saw them, I took them for myself. If anyone has a problem with that i could care less." He used a small blast of spirit to light the cigar on fire. "Now excuse me while i go get something to eat." he walks passed the well dressed Arrancar. "Hmph." Supremo adjusts his jacket. "It is i who can do as i please." Reapers eye twitched. "Eh?" he turned back.

"You will do as i say, And i will do as i please." Reaper shook his head. "Ain't gonna happen chief." He raised his gun. "You have no ettiqute at all." Supremo turned and walked off. "Screw you." Reaper chuckled to himself at the sight of the annoyed supremo. "Freaking superioirty complexes."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 1, 2009)

Shin VS Ikkaku

As the current captain released his bankai a whirlwind was unleashed along with his Reaitsu, on top of the Spiritually Pressurized vortex two energy bolts could be made out, both shaping into a dragon, then blurring, and the process repeated itself a couple of times.As the audience members were holding on for their lives, or at least so that they wouldn't be blown away from the arena, Shin was feeling a mixture of excitement and annoyance.He would have his first VS Bankai battle but his own Bankai annoyed him to no end.

So many rules he had to keep track of, and worst it was tiny, one thing he couldn't say about Ikkaku's.As the captain came back into view the captain introduced his."Ryumon Hozukimaru!"Three oversized weapons, on the left something resembling a gigantic Dao, on the right a equally large Monk's spade and behind him, seemingly floating on it's own was an a large blade with a handle forged into it and a dragon's crest in the center.

"I was hoping to avoid this but now that you've brought Bankai into this it would dishonor your reputation if you got defeated by a thirteenth seat who didn't even use his Bankai."Shin laughed while Madarame spurred him on."What are you waiting for beansprout!"Shin held his katana in front of him, the left hand placed above on the rings that functioned as his guard."Ban."He let out a sigh."Kai"

A deafening symphony was performed by the six rings as all of the spirits were released, of the first realm countless of versions were created and started swarming around, their wails were barely audible over the ringing and eventually Shin was hidden from view by them.Only a vortex of the black and indigo most of the ghosts consisted out, the energy kept condensing and condensing until it reached the body size of Shin and exploded scattering residue of the energy around the arena.

Shin was a changed man now, clothing wise, though nothing had became enormous he was now wearing several things related to the six realms.Around his left wrist was a wooden bead bracelet, reminding one of prayer beads that represented the first realm.Around his neck a necklace of Magatama beads, or curved beads in the fashion of one of the tree imperial treasures of Japan though they weren't made of Jade and resembled Onyx, though with purplish color bands in them.

The third realm was represented in the zanpakuto, under all circumstances during the time the Bankai was active the handle was coated in the dark purplish energy and upon activation the blade was coated as well, though this effect similar to his use of third realm in the Shikai form wasn't automatic and had to be charged after three slashes.Fourth realm was represented in his footwear, now wearing black Geta slippers.And no socks anymore.

Then finally the two last realms, his kisode had been replaced by that worn by the fifth realm spirit and in his left hand a shakujo that was carried by the sixth realm spirit.Though he resembled an semi amalgamation of his Shikai he was still bound to rules.Five of his realms could only be used at a time, the third realm's effect of coating his blade with energy to increase the slashes' their destructive power had one benefit now.Upon Bankai activation it was automatically active and it took a few seconds to charge this attack and when it was completed he was free to use another realm after the blade was coated again.

The one exception of the rules was the fourth realm, the Geta slippers increased his speed for the duration of the bankai and depending on how fast he goes more and more afterimage-ish clones are created that mimic being damaged before disappearing like the Utsusemi technique. But beyond that all of them were used one at a time and were basically just a several times more powerful version of the Shikai versions, on top of the added control given to him since he's now no longer dependent on ordering a ghost and then waiting for it to follow his orders.

The now hooded and zanpakuto and staff using Shin raised both his weapons and crossed them, just in time as two gigantic weapons crashed into them, these two dwarfing the Shakujo and katana.Though Ikkaku's power increase was immense so was Shin's, who already was more powerful and with relative ease he pushed Ikkaku away, As the latter was flying back Shin used his now damn near unbelievable speed to create after images all over the field and suddenly performed a combination of three destructive slashes. The final one much more powerful then the first two.

Both of them exploded out of the plume of smoke created by the attack before, Ikkaku more injured then he was before but he had learned from the first time that attack was used, if it wasn't for the immense speed increase by Shin he would've been able to dodge it entirely.The two kept slashing at the other, Shin suddenly refraining from using other realm's abilities.The reason for this was simple, Ikkaku seemed to behave differently after releasing his final release and Shin was cautious of the effect he was about to witness. 

The dragon's crest started filling itself slowly, Shin noticed this and right when it was almost full he prepared himself,When it was full Ikkaku started laughing and spinning the weapons above his head as he announced that he was going the end this and Shin started a n technique of his own. the Rings of the Shakujo started ringing in sequence from fifth until the first was ringing in the same rhythm.And then unleashed the attack.

Another explosion occurred, Ikkaku was seen holding broken parts of the two hand held weapons that were part of his Bankai.Though before the dust even settled it was already visible something was going on.A pillar of light, reminiscent of a Negacion was in the center of the cloud of dust and when it settled six gigantic rings were centered around and above Shin, in the path of the pillar as the Shinigami was holding the Shakujo high in the air.

It was a Bakudo based technique, the sixth realm made up for the lack of him being able to do a single kido on his own and this was the most powerful binding spell he had access to.Though it was difficult to trap an opponent in this nearly perfect barrier it served as a powerful and much more easily used defense, without the target moving it wasn't hard to activate it.

The dimensional pillar cracked and then broke as he canceled it, Shin still relatively unharmed while Ikkaku was injured and with a broken Bankai."It seems I have won."Shin spun around and launched the Shakujo at Ikkaku, as the latter attempted to block it he was open for the stab by Shin's zanpakuto when he used Shunpo.The strike was trough the heart and slowly the captain's life faded as Shin canceled his Bankai and gently placed the limp body down.

"He deserved a respectful burial, and I will be needing a captain's coat, whoever is in charge of that, get to it."Shin gave out his first orders but the coat came much quicker then expected."Yagami-taichou, I'm the third seat of the first division, my task was to observe this captaincy battle and in the case you proved to be the victor give you this and announce you would be officially appointed later, due to circumstances this will have to wait though, we will keep you informed when we know more."The third seat disappeared after saying this, Shin listened and then slid himself in the captain's cloak.

"This feels good, better then expected."He located first seated officer he could find, the furrent fifth seat Sakurako, a good friend of his and asked her where the Vice-captain was."Uhm....Shi....I mean Yagami-sa....Yagami-Taicho, the Vice-Captain had left earlier, he was to investigate disturbances withing Seireitei though we haven't from him since."The girl wasn't used to adressing Shin, the boy who had been her subordinate for quite some time now.

"I see, try and learn more about this disturbance, I need to change and rest for a bit."


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 1, 2009)

"10 chances?! You cant be serious thats abit... too little I believe."
"Backing out already? You havn't even tried yet."Hikari said.
Marco jumped back and ran his hand along his Zankaputo, "Come fourth Hikari." His Zankaputo formed into it's Shikai and all the runes began lighting up. "I see. So you stored enough attack stranght from your oppents to use the 5th now. That will prove useful."
"Hell it will."Marco said and blocked an barrage of attacks that Hikari suddernly used after appering infront of him. It forced him to be on the defensive making it hard to attack.

After blocking contiously for around 2 minutes he got impatient and attempted a counter ducking under and used Shunpo to get to Hikari's side. He slashed down but it was blocked by a light shroud. Likly used by Hikari.
_Damn him, light shroud if he can use that all around himself then I have little chance of hitting him. Maybe something else will work. Kiduo maybe, but that wont hit him he will just douge it._
"Quit thinking!"Hikari said and punched him in the stomoch. He fell over onto his knee's and growled. "Man, that tickled."
"Only because I didn't put any force behide it. Not enough to cause any damage."

Marco stoud up and put his left hand onto his Released Zankaputo. "9 more attacks left right?"
"Yes."Hikari said looking at him tilting his head breifly to the east confused.
"Ok."Marco said and built up his Raitisu. "Seventh Rune: Light Oblisk seal." Five spires surrounded them and beams of light shoot between them sealing them both.
"What was the point behide that? Now neither of us can move."Hikari stated.
"Pritty obverious aint it?"He asked his Zankaputo being impaled into the earth. Cracks had formed around it along with a white glow coming from them.


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2009)

"Shit, I have got to get back and see how Ikkaku did against that beansprout. But first I have to sort out this disturbance, how ugly."

Yumichika was running though the streets of Seireitei until he cam across a person slightly dazed looking around, he was the only person in the end of seireitei for ages. Yumichika approached this guy carefully.

"Can I help you?" He asked.

Shirou having not noticed him was startled. "Oh yea, I need to find the second division, care to point me in the right direction."

Yumichika's eyes narrowed, this guy wearing quite tight red knightly garb, was most likely the cause of the disturbance, and was looking for that lesbian Soi Fon. 

"Why may I ask?" Yumichika asked the weird looking man.

"Well I need to find this place called the maggots nest, I'm looking for someone in there." 

That was it Yumichika drew his Zanpaktou.
"The maggots nest ey, I am sorry I cannot let you find it." 

Shirou yawned, "Thats a shame I spent like a whole day looking for it and you say I can't get there, or rather you won't tell me. I guess I'll have to make you tell me."

Shirou reached around his back to remove Blade Works, but Yumichika decided to not fuck about and released instantly.

"Sake...Fuji Kujaku!" 

Shirou looks at Fuji Kujaku, "Thats a nice looking blade you got there." As Yumichika charged towards Shirou. And attacked, Shirou blocked the attack but to Yumichika surprise he was blocking with Fuji Kujaku.

"Wait what, thats my zanpaktou!"
"This is strange normally blade works is a bit weaker than a zanpaktou, but it seems the same strength as yours, as if yours is not as powerful as true zanpaktou. And this 4 blades sure do come in handy."

Shirou swiped at Yumichika, and managed to graze his stomach. Yumichika jumping back and holding the wound on his stomach.

"I know what you want, but who are you?"

Shirou laughed. "I am Emiya Shirou, soon to be Knight of the Masquerade, and now you."

Yumichika spits, "Such an ugly name, I am Ayasegawa Yumichika, vice-captain of the 11th division."

"Well Yumichika, your gonna tell me where the 2nd division is or I am gonna gut you like a fish." Shirou says standing over the wounded vice captain.

"I would rather die that betray soul society and by definition my squad, the 11th division is not for pussies." 

"Very well then, then die!"

Yumichika quickly shunpo'd out of the way. 
"But still today is your bad day, before back in the day I wouldn't even use my try shikai, but now with Ikkaku as captain, I have nothing to hide. Prepare for the ultimate form a shinigami's zanpaktou can take, the ulitmate power, my full and complete relea..." 

Shirou stabbed him in the stomach. "You shinigami talk too much, you should have just released and maybe you could have beaten me." 

Yumichika rolled over on the floor. "You have no pride, beating me through trickery and deceit." 

"Pride, ha I have pride, I have nobility, you just have no sense. To lecture during battle a rookie mistake no real knight would allow that to get in the way of battle."

Shirou raised his blade up, it quickly transforming into what resembled Fuji Kujaku in its unreleased state. And stabbed Yumichika in the heart.

"How ugly..." Was his last words.

Afterwards Shirou just scratched his head, "That was simple I hope all vice captains are as arrogant and talkative as this maybe I won't even have to fight properly. Now where is that second division barracks." 

He said after leaving the dead body on the ground and walking away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Lightning crackled over the peak of the mountain as Rahs hammered away, shattering stone, carving out his seat. He had scaled the mountain by foot, as if ascending to a greater state through a trial of the body. This was him. The warrior with the strength to reach the top.

His fists pounded the stone, causing it to crack and cave inwards. Rahs smiled. Yes, this was good. He stepped into the cave, sweeping the stone dust out with a thought, and sat down. This entire mountain was his. He began to spread his consciousness outwards, so that he could sense it as a whole.

Scarlet sat at the entrance, watching the milling of the Hollow below. The time would be here soon enough.

~~~

Selia watched the rushing water, beautiful under the sunlight, as the seaplane flew low, heading out away from the coast, over the deep.

"The island's about an hour straight," the pilot yelled back to Alan, "I'll drop you off and pull back. Once you're done, call me back with the communicator I'll leave you."

Alan nodded and retrieved the technology. He began to think of the Hollow killing madness inside of him, wondering when it would return. He hoped he could restrain it. He was a danger to more than just Hollow in that state.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 1, 2009)

With Kazuo

Kazuo skidded to a stop as Cu broke the kidou with his reiatsu. _What the hell? A hollow?_ The man was emitting a hollowlike reiatsu, and an incredibly powerful one at that. This fight was about to turn incredibly bad, and quickly.

A white mask formed over the mans face, resembling that of a dog. C? Chulainn, as Kazuo now knew him as, introduced himself and pointed his lance out. "Now this is a surprise."

_A big surprise. Crap..._ Kazuo quickly thought through his options. This guy didn't seem like a match for him before, but with that new reiatsu, he was likely to be better in just about every way. Still, if it was just an increase in power with no new abilities, Kazuo could still pull this off. He just needed to use his zanpakuto wisely. _Just need one hit._

The air around Cu and Kazuo had begun to grow colder, the surrounding heat being sucked into Seigi. _Alright, let's just see how fast he is now._ Kazuo swung his blade down, freezing the air around it and send out a wave of ice towards Cu.


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2009)

A wave of Ice started to speed towards Cu, but to him it was moving ever so slowly. He flickered out of the way.

"You call that an attack." Cu spoke through his mask. He only had about a minute left before he ran out of power. He flickered out of view.

"This is an attack! Bwahahahahahaha!" He said from behind Kazuo. Cu had begun to charge a Cero like beam from the tip of Gae. 

And then he fired it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 2, 2009)

With Shin

By the time Shin had done his things ,even had gotten something to eat while he just sat back and relaxed. His long days of training followed by a sparring match and then the captaincy battle had tired him out but he had regained his strength by now.Just in time as Sakurako entered the room and told him."Captain, I have received word that Vice-Captain Yumichika has been killed in battle, there have been intruders in Seireitei once again and Yumichika was apparently killed upon confronting one of them."

"Strong enough to take out a vice-captain...."Shin stated as he got up."In that case it's a captain's job to take care of it, since Yumichika belonged to the 11th division so I'll take care of it."He didn't know or got along with Yumichika that well but he was part of this division he had just taken over."Sakurako you're coming with me, first show me where Yumichika was found."The two exited and then used Shunpo to head to where Yumichika's body had been found.Though the body was long gone now one of the 4th division members that had inspected the body said the zanpakuto had been oddly shaped, there was a distinctive pattern of four cuts over his body and Sakurako told him that Yumichika's Shikai would have left such marks.

"I doubt he did it himself, it must've been his opponent's ability."Sakurako latter added and two took off again, intending to find the person responsible for this.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 2, 2009)

Kazuo could feel the power charging behind him. This was something big, bad, and likely to be exceptionally painful. _CrapRun!_ He dove to the side, trying to get out of the blast range.

Luckily, Kazuo was mostly successful. Unluckily, he was not entirely successful. His left side was caught by the blast, engulfed in the crimson energies of the cero. Kazuo was knocked away by the blast, striking the ground and rolling across the alleyway until he struck a wall.

As he tried to pull himself back to his feet, Kazuo took note of his injuries. List left arm, shoulder, and part of his torso had been caught by the blast. His hakama had been torn off in those sections, revealing heavily burnt and bloodied skin. 

The pain of the wound was numbing. That arm would be useless, and he was probably going to be considerably slower. Kazuo tried to look for Cu, his vision blurred. _That was....yeah, that was bad. I'm in trouble now. _

Despite all this, Kazuo still had his sword in his right hand, and it still wanted to fight. _Right, just gotta not get hit by anything like that again. And hit him. Just gotta hit him._ He held up his sword and did his best to get into a fighting stance. The pain may have been dulling his senses, because he found himself grinning. _Bring it._


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 2, 2009)

After Shin Yagami's great victory over Ikkaku, the streets of the Seireitei were filled with his fan girls going crazy. It was sort of like a new years eve party with all of them partying, yelling his name, and shooting fire crackers in the air. The leader Saya decided to go congratulate the new Captain on his victory.

There was an innoying guy blocking her way into his division, "Excuse me sir, I would like to talk to Captain Yagami please." she said with a smile, "No, he's not here, he went on a mission." he said, "But I really would like to talk to him for a minute can you tell me were he wen?" "I said no!! Now beat it!!", Saya sighed and started chating a kido *"Hakufuku."* she said softly, the next thing you know the guard falls to the ground, but she did not kill him.

She then used another spell to get information on his location."So thats were you are." and she used Shunpo to head to where he was.

_Dojo_
It seems the battle was a tie between the two since they both seemed beat. "_Huff huff_, your very strong you know that?" Andy chuckled, _Huff huff_, Back at cha." "So what do you say to a nice spa and a cup of tea?" Patrick asked, "That's sounds awsome." she said releaved. 

Just then a man burst thorough the door like something was chasing him, "Dis you guys here!!! Shin Yagami just killed defeated and killed Captain Madarame!! Everyone was in shock. Andy didn't know Shin, but she knew he was a pretty bad ass fighter. "Wait a mintue, so Shin the new Captain of the 11th Division? "Thats right, I can't believe he really won." "Wow, thats amazing." Patrick said with a smile.

Then the Shinigami revealed the bad news, "Oh, there something else. Vice Captain Ayasegawa Yumichika......was killed." That was a even more shock. "WHAT!? HOW!? "She was stab in the heart, but we don't know who did it, looks like we have a killer on the loose." 

_"What the hell is going on?_ Andy thought to herself. Suddenly she felt patrick pull her right out the door heading somewhere. "PATRICK WHAT ARE YOU DOING!! LET ME GO!!! Andy said trying get out of his grip, 'Look Andy Im sorry but if the person who killed Yumichika is who I think it is than I have to get you out of here." He said


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 2, 2009)

"5th Rune: Heavenly Barrage."Marco grinned but hoped at least one of the first eight beams would make contact or this would be for nothing.
Hikari briefly thought _Since when did Marco use his head? Normally he will take the stright forward action._ Beams of light hit the ground within a 10 meter radius. Marco naturally taking damage himself and dust being throw up into the surrounding air.

Marco continued to cough throughout the dust until it faded and despressed. "Damn.. Looks like none of them hit you."
"Tatic good but barrage is extermly hard to target."
"Great..."Marco muttered and fell to his knee's worn out. He could barely use two runes in a single battle without almost knocking himself out.
"No... You made contact... Barely."He muttered not really liking to admit to it. He turned to his slightly damaged scales and replied, "Just dont use Bankai too much when you learn to activate it."
"Wait what?!"Marco said but Hikari already faded and he sighed deeply. "He seems to avoid teaching me everything. Damn him. He's probly just want to go to sleep again."


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 2, 2009)

'This place...it, well, seems different somehow.'

Malekith frowned up at her. The white walls, stretching into the sky, around them were still as spotless and soft as they ever had been. The great bamboo structures were not currently blocking off the sun, so they were illuminated full and threw very little in the way of shadows. The sun directly overhead made him feel slightly uncomfortable. It was at that frustrating which was just too hot to be comfortable, but yet to be full blown heatwave temperatures. There was the same neatly trimmed grass bordering a wooden platform on which they walked, snaking their way through the academy.

Everything the same as it had been this morning. At the same time, he knew exactly what Rose meant. An unsettling feeling had passed through them and although the forest of buildings remained unchanged, something had altered in the air.

It seemed as if had travelling for a long time. Probably just the heat. Best to keep his mind on the fact that he was breaking the rules. Probably breaking the rules. Furtiveness had been drilled into the way Malekith moved and looked. He found that it was a healthy habit to keep up, even if it did mean people were naturally wary of him. Were they actually doing something wrong?

More to the point, why was he doing this? He had only known Rose for an hour (felt like far longer, oddly). Now he was risking getting in trouble for her based on the fact that she had done no more than ask him to. The answer, he realised, was more base than he would have liked to admit. She was attractive and he was...was what? Although he had not been aware of it at the time, something inside him really wanted to help her. He was short and weaker, a dark scar decorating his face. Getting himself involved in her troubles would just mean he would go through a lot of hassle for no reward of any kind.

'Thanks for helping me.'

'What?' he gave a start, so deeply entrenched in his thoughts.

'I'm just saying it is good of you to help me.'

'No problem.'

'If you want I can look for myself.'

'It's no problem, really.' _Yes it is_. 'I'm happy to help you look.' _No I'm not_.

She smiled at him and turned around. Malekith shut his eyes and groaned silently. Apparently his mouth was on rather a different wavelength to his mind. Guess he had committed himself to this search. A mysterious girl with only a vestige of her memories, searching for her past? No matter how he thought about it, it seemed to come back to the fact he was just hanging on, getting in the way.

It really was too hot. He adjusted his uniform in a fruitless attempt to get some air circulating through his clothes.

'Hey, you!'

Bugger.


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2009)

Kazuo got back up, and he was shaking damaged from the attack.
"Ha, your lucky I didn't use Gae combined with Cero, it would have traded power for direct hit." He spoke through his mask

Cu started to twirl his zanpaktou and then pointed it towards Kazuo.
"You can tell me where the 2nd division barracks is and I won't kill you!"

Cu tried a reiatsu crush and then darted towards Kazuo aiming for his shin. 

---------------
Shirou was near to the 3rd division barracks, he was walking around keeping out of sight of the Shinigami. Until he thought he heard something behind him.

----------

Kagato was raging, the division he had joined and the time he had come to soul society.

Shin had become Captain and that celebration was short lived. Vice-captain Yumichika had been murdered. Kagato was using Hirenkyaku to move around soul society looking for the person who had killed Yumichika. Shinigami were used to looking for other shinigami and hollow, but being quincy Kagato was used to searching for lots of different reiatsu types. He was searching for something different.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 2, 2009)

Another from the academy approached them from behind. His compact head looked too small on top of broad shoulders and a wide chest. Blonde hair, orderly and short with an almost military precision. Malekith gripped his practice sword when his eyes met that smile. This was not a friend.

'Who’s that Krojay? Doesn’t look like a student to me.’

Krojay? Evidently this newcomer knew Malekith at least. His classes were large and he rarely talked to any of his peers. It was not surprising that he should be known. Not a good thing, however. The student’s tone of voice had confirmed what the smile had already told him: this man was looking for trouble. Maybe sneaking about looking for people smaller than him to make him feel tough. Without having exchanged words with the newcomer, he already hated him. It was not as if the newcomer was making any effort to hide his intentions.

‘Damn pretty though, what you say you give me a shot of her?’

‘What?’

‘No?’ He laughed, reached out and grabbed Malekith by the collar. ‘I’m sure you would not like the higher powers to hear about this.’ The breath felt warm against Malekith’s face. He tried to struggle away.

Seeming to get bored, the man pushed Malekith away. He tried to stay standing, dragging a foot across the ground, but ended up falling over.

‘Who the fuck are you?’ Rose spat out the words with a surprising amount of venom. Even the newcomer’s reply was slightly taken aback.

‘I’m trying to save your ass. What the hell are you doing in here?’

‘What you think I need saved by some gorilla like yourself?’

‘Yes. Look over at the corner.’ As Malekith sat up he followed the indication. Two shinigami were appearing around the corner. ‘Go hide in that alley there.’

Malekith made to follow her, but the gorilla caught him by the uniform. ‘You stay with me Krojay.’

The pressure was released as the man let go of him and Malekith almost fell over again. Anger was beginning to spill out of him. No matter what the size difference was, he would teach this big idiot some manners. Just as soon as those two shinigami were out of sight. When they were gone he urged himself to hit the man.

‘Now get back out here.’

‘Go and stare at your reflection; I’m sure it’s a sight you’d never get tired of.’ Rose stormed out as if she wanted to hit the newcomer.

‘Get lost pipsqueak, don’t mention this to anybody.’ He turned, as if having already discounted Malekith from the scene. At that point Malekith drew his bokken and hit the other man on the chin.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 2, 2009)

A few days later with Josef-

"Guah!" Blood spills onto the floor. "I... I've had enough!" Josef shouts on his hands and knees, hunched over vomiting blood. Victor stands over him and looks down at the quincy. "Who said you have had enough? You? What do you know about your body or it's limitations? You know nothing of the quincy, so you know nothing of yourself." THWAM! Victor kicks Josef's chin and effortlessly sends him flying backward into a boulder. "If you can't properly defend yourself with your bow, Then what use is it? You can fire an arrow as defence. You can use your hirenkyaku as a means to escape." Josef fell to the ground and coughed up more blood. "You lack control, So you fall before me." 

The old man kick's Josefs stomach and sends him through the bolder. "GUAH!!!" Josef screams as he rolls across the jagged chunks of rock. "Fight back!" Josef raises his arm and begins to form his bow. Fzzt! Victor uses Hirenkyaku and steps on Josef's arm, canceling his bow. "Grah!!!" Josef cries out as victor steps harder on his arm. "This is not playtime! this is how the world really is! no mercy in battle! none! What i give you is more then you will recieve from any hollow! As i stand here, I'm being too merciful!" He lowers his bow and points it at Josef's head. "I could end you right now." He comments. "But training is over for today. go get some sleep."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 3, 2009)

With Shin and Sakurako

The search of the two had led them near the barracks of the third division, though Shin himself had no way of tracking someone with suck skill Sakurako's Spiritual Sensing abilities had allowed her to locate the Reiatsu of of something unlike a Shinigami yet similar at the same time.She couldn't describe it but there was more then likely that this source would at least be connected to Yumichika's killer.

"Is that the source?"Shin asked as the two appeared behind Shirou, the latter turning around as he heard something."Yes, captain."She replied."He's the one we were looking for."

Shin focused and agreed that "Yeah, there's something off about his reiatsu but his clothing confirms it, he isn't a shinigami, the clothing style doesn't resemble that of a Arrancar or Quincy neither so either this is a spiritually powered human or something else entirely but at this point I couldn't care less."Shin said as he raised his blade and pointed it at."Tell me."Shin ordered."Were you the one that killed my Vice-captain?, if not your death will be quick and honorable as long as you provide me with information about you and your faction."


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 3, 2009)

Malekith dodged back, but his opponent, to his surprise, staggered sideways. He had expected the bigger man to take the shot, brushing it aside easily. Evidently Malekith was stronger than he gave himself credit for. Or the stagger might have been one of surprise.

He composed himself and got ready to fight. It was not so much a case of taking the big man down, as much as it was trying to get himself and Rose away from him. Hopefully she would take the cue and run. The opponent was backing away warily. Malekith had the better range and was faster. All that his opponent could do was try to grab his bokken off of him. If he did, there was no way that Malekith could win the resulting wrestle. Best to be cautious then.

Rose did not run. In fact, as Malekith watch, mouth open in horror, she charged down the newcomer. The man did not have time to react before she lashed out with a foot and caught him in the groin. He dropped to the ground, grunting. Malekith gave a wince of empathy. The man had been a tough talking asshole, but surely no one deserved to get hit there. He had badly misjudged this girl he had smuggled into the academy. Maybe she was the one to be wary of.

‘Let’s go,’ she ran past him and Malekith followed. Things were getting weired by the moment.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

With Akira-

"CRAP!" he had rushed out of his house quick as he could. Seretei seemed to be in chaos again.. His captain ordered him to his division right away. "SIR!" Akira bursts in through the door and salutes. "There's something going on in Seretei." Kama speaks to Akira, ignoring his entry. "Do... do you want me to investigate...?" Akira asks. "No, I need you to take over Sagi's position for a short while, he's not going to be abel to come back to work for a few days." Kama tosses a thick folder onto the table. "Head out at once, We have other's awakening."

Kama let's out a sigh and sits down in his chair. "And please Akira, do try to capture this one alive would you? purifying them does us no good." Akira nodded. "But what about-" He was cut off. "We'll handle that. Don't worry. Just focus on your mission for right now. All right akira?" Akira nodded to his captain. "Understood taicho..." he rushed out of the room after looking at the file. "So, What are we going to do about the-" Isake was cut off. "Nothing, We have no reason to get involved with affairs that do not effect our research." 

Kama stood up. "Besides, The others are on it... let's focus more on the data we collecte from the two arrancar we had." He walks into his secret room. "You mean, the strange reatsu?" Isake asked. "Percisely."

In the real world-

"Why do i keep getting these missions." Akira sighed as he stood in the air. Okinawa, pretty big island.. there's supposed to be something here... something powerful. "Why would they purify so many arrancar.. and why would they revert once they turned human, it doesn't make any sense." He let out a sigh and headed towards the ground. It wasn't his place to question his captain... 

With Ssob-

BOOM!!! the wall behind him explodes. "AHHH!!!!!!!" He ducks under a rock. "Oi, Oi. this is practice, practice." Reaper comments, massive grin on his face and cigar smoke clouding the area. "YOU'RE TRYING TO KILL ME!!!" Ssob exclaims. "Eh, Not really. if you were weak enough to die from that then you should die." Reaper let out a puff of smoke. "this guys strong. Sixth maybe fifth espada level... but he holds back to much." reaper sighed and put his guns away. "This is boring." 

Reaper left Ssob in the room by himself. "WHAT THE HELL!?" Ssob shouts, running out of the room to catch up with reaper. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?" Ssob grab reaper by the collar. "The outcome was too obvious. I hate obvious things." Reaper blinked. "WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT!?" Ssob slammed reaper into a wall. "If you don't understand then work harder and become stronger." Reaper pushed Ssob away and walked off. "and remember, you're my fracion, you do as i say." He lit up another cigar and walked off. "That was betteter." He grinned.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 3, 2009)

'There is something going on.'

Around them, the buildings and paths were deserted. In the distance they could hear the sounds of chaos and shouting. That said, it all seemed very distant and background. He had no need to worry for the moment; well, about that. He had plenty to worry about already.

'Look, I think we should stop for a moment.'

Rose stopped, 'yeah?'

'If you tell me everything you know I can help you. Otherwise this is a bit of a waste of time.'

She looked at him, as if evaluating him. 'Okay, I think I know a safe place near here though. In an attic of one of those towers.'

'How do you know that?'

'I...I think we should talk when we get their. Don't want to run into any other academy hard men. My foot still hurts.' She massaged it.

'Well, I think we should go see a friend of mine first. He might be able to help.'

'No, don't tell anyone. I'm not sure I can trust you, that man back there seemed to know you.'

'He was probably just some idiot from my class, I'm helping you you know. Not even gonna get anything in return.'

She narrowed her eyes. 'I'm sure. Follow me, I'll tell you everything when we get to this attic.'

She did not trust him? That hurt him more than he was willing to admit. So much for just being kind to people. Not that he would have helped if she were anything save for an attractive girl, he thought guiltily.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 3, 2009)

Marco lay down on a patch of grass, within the 13th divisions' courtyard. He began to think about Bankai again, feeling uneasy about having to learn to use it himself from now onwards. A shadow creeped over him as Rukia looked down on him.
Marco turned his attention to her and asked, "Vice-Captain. Is this about my encounter with Rai? If it is then please can you leave it for today."
"It isn't. Just wanted to inform you that 20th seat has filled in for your while your recovering. I presume you didn't leave any nasty hollows alive in that area last you entered the shikai gate?"
"Who do you take me for Vice-Captain Rukia? I would never let a hollow escape me while I'm still able to hold my blade. As long as I can do that then their's no way I'd lose. However, 20th seat I am worried for, that area's been currupted by hollow for quite some time. Pritty odd that dontcha think?"
Rukia muttered something under her breath before stateing, "Dont get too laid back. Captain Isis might wish you to go on another mission soon."
"Dont worry I'm already prepared for a mission."Marco stated and winked although he was worried about the 20th seat. She excelled in Kiduo but still didn't seem capable of releasing her Zankaputo.
"I see. Dont do anything stupid Marco."

Marco waited for Rukia to leave before standing up and heading to the Shikai gate and looked at the guards walking up to them hands behide the back of his neck. "Hey guys. Mind letting me pass through it? I need to speak with 20th seat."
"Kura... We where never informed that you was going to use the gate, are you even on orders from Captain Isis or Vice-Captain Rukia."
"As if they would allow me to go through in this condition."
"We are unable to allow you through the gate then Kura. You know the rules on using Shikai gates to go into the human's diemensional space. Sorry Kura withiout permission we cant let you pass through the shikai gate.'


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

With Josef a few days later-

"Night Shade!!!" His voice shouts, a black arrow soars threw the sky. "Better!" Victor jumps to the side and avoids the arrow. "But not en-" Before he can finish the arrow explodes and creates a thick black mist. "Wha?" The old man looks around, this was a first for him. Such thick darkness created out of reishi, tracking Josef's moves were difficult now. "Anger of the Dark!" Victor hears Josef's voice, then sees the arrow coming towards himself. he was just barely able to see the black arrow in the black mist. but it's hard to miss the stream of light created as it sucks up the mist.

"That was very good! but once more you underestimate your opponent!" Victor fires his own arrow to cancel Josef's But Josef's arrow splits in two before Victors hits. "Wha-" The arrow makes its way to either side of Victor and explodes. the blast of spirit knocks away the mist and creates a cloud of dust in stead. "Very... Good..." Victor smiles stepping out of the cloud. "But still you-" A small metal tube was not infront of him. 

"Hells Wrath." The tube explodes into black strands and wrap around Victor. The final strand has a white mask that seals the other straps together, the mask falls onto victors face and completes the attack. Josef let's out a large sigh and drops to his knees. "It's taken so long just to get here." He let's out a deep sigh. "And i still have so far to go..." BOOM! his straps explode and vanish. "You didn't put enough reishi into it!" Victor shouts. "I USED IT ALL ON MY ARROWS!" Josef shouts falling unconcious.


----------



## Serp (Apr 3, 2009)

Shirou turned around to see two people standing there. Each of the two people had towering reiatsu.

"I killed some fruit a while back, he may or may not have been your vice captain, I don't remember details like that." Shirou answered Shin.

Shirou yawned, as the obviously angry shinigami captain pointed his sword at him. 
"I tell you what, show me the way to the 2nd division and I'll tell you anything you want." Shirou raised his hand in an odd gesture.

"So what do you say? You don't wanna prove all the stuck up shinigami stereotypes right now do you, huh?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 3, 2009)

With Klaud and Cross

The General was finishing up, the Vastelord had been defeated by him and so he dispelled his weapon and pocketed his pentacle again.Now that the Vastelord was gone he could focus on his student again.Who was progressing quite well. Cross feel that his student was getting close to generating his superior bow.

Klaud was battling the highly powerful Adjuucha, the Hollow was close to Vastelord level.Besides it having High Speed Regeneration it was also just super fast and very durable.While the normal arrows shots weren't fast enough to hit their target the multiple arrow shots weren't strong enough to do damage.The battle had become quite repetitive. 

Klaud kept firing at the Hollow and then using his superior Hirenkyaku to evade the Hollow's attack. The occasional cero and special shot bringing a little variation.Until the Hollow started using one of his own special attacks.IT swung both it's arms back and they stretched to their maximum, twisting as they did.By the time the came back they were spinning around at high speeds.

The attack was much faster then the others and hit Klaud square in the chest, sending him flying and then finally crashing into a dune.The follow up attack by the Hollow, the same attack, was meant to finish Klaud off but it was stepped a few a little in front of Klaud.The bow had changed shape and was now a Superior bow.

The number of limbs had increased to four, two were coating the silver solid limbs that had remained from it's previous state.The limbs were made from a golden energy that had a texture resembling feathers.The two horizontal limbs were placed a little above the center.Making the bow look like a cross.

Klaud disappeared and reappeared close to the Hollow, with his new bow he performed a new attack.If you could call it that.It was a case of manipulation of the Energy field generated by bow."Tree of Urim."He called the technique.He focused all of his reiatsu trough the energy field and it started to expand. it started to resemble a tree of light and eventually completely skewered the Hollow.

"So you finally managed to bring out your Superior bow."Cross said as he landed next to Klaud."That means you're ready to take on your first Vastelord but first, here is present I have for you."Cross handed Klaud a Seele Schneider.Now the dark haired student was ready to use one of those without losing his soul in the process.

With Maxi

The clown Espada was hunting hierarchies like he had been doing often lately, this time  he had wiped out the base of one hierarchy along with all of it's inhabitants.Those that were present at least.It seemed that the leaders hadn't been present. He managed to extract from one of the Hollows that were at the base that the higher ranking ones,Including the Vastelord Maxi was looking for, had gone out to look into the slaying of their lower ranked members.

And so Maxi was after them, from what the Hollow could tell him it seemed that their had been two powerful Quincies that were hinting the Hollows and though it would've made his job easier if they had taken care of the Vastelord for him he still had to check for himself and see if they had managed to do so.

By the time he arrived he saw just two humans, obviously the two Quincies he had heard about.He used Sonido to get close to them and both of them immediately drew their weapons.Cautious of the Espada.Though they assumed Maxi was powerful the Espada always made sure to keep his Reaitsu insignificant when not in battle.

With insignificant he meant a rather precise level, it was somewhere in between the the strongest of his Fraccion Luciala and his second weakest fraccion Solaeda.He had chosen this precise level for the reason that would not draw attention to himself and reveal himself as the Espada.Though he wanted his fellow Arrancars to recognize him as the Primera one day it was in his nature to keep his rank a secret from his enemies.

That look of utter shock when you Reaitsu WTF them during your rank reveal was a thrill like no other, and so especially in Las Noches together with his Fraccion he would not stand out and that would leave his opponent guessing who the strongest was of the group.You see completely suppressing it would be like waving a flag around saying that you were highly skilled in Reaitsu manipulation but not suppressing it would be even more obvious.No, this was perfect and the reason why neither Klaud or Cross were that alarmed.

No, Cross and Klaud as well both assumed that Maxi was a mid level Arrancar, quite a bit below Espada level.The red haired Quincy raised his revolver at Maxi and was about to ask Klaud if he wanted to try his luck with this Arrancar but was interrupted by Maxi's question."What happened to the Vastelord?"

Cross found this odd, why would an Arrancar be concerned with a matter that didn't concern Las Noches directly."Why?"Cross asked."Were you intending to recruit him?"With a smirk he added."In that case you're too late, my student just pwned him."Klaud flinched, why did his master say stuff like that.Was he trying to have the Arrancar come at Klaud?

Maxi simply said."I see, in that case my business is done here."He turned around and was about to head back when a shot was fired and just passed past his head.Cross smirked and said that his student was ready yet, Cross was going to force Maxi to battle Klaud whether MAxi would do so willingly or not.But the Espada just laughed, Cross had no idea who he was dealing with.

With Shin.

"A fruit huh?"Shin repeated."Yeah, that would be Yumichika."He looked over to Sakurako and ordered her to."Try and find more of these guys, if you do contact me."The blue haired Shinigami used Shunpo and when she was had made some distance she stopped and closer her eyes.Now that she had been so close to one of these guys with their odd Reiatsu finding more would be much easier.

And so started searching all over Seireitei for similar presences.Though it quickly became obvious that this would take a while.The thousands of moving presences made it difficult to pinpoint in one specific kind and this time Plotkai wasn't assisting her anymore.She decided that heading towards the second division would be a good idea.

After all, they were looking for something located there.Or perhaps someone.Either way they were trying to find the second division and so it would be a smart thing to wait there.In the meantime she could just search from there while her targets were trying to head towards her location.Hopefully she wouldn't be followed though.

Back with Shin.

"Alright, it's more then safe to presume you're the one I'm looking for and so I have no interest in keeping you alive for information."Shin assumed he was supposed to keep his opponent alive but that didn't go well with the whole revenging Yumuchika idea and so he ordered Sakurako to find another person he could bring in for interrogation.

"Anyways, I don't see the need in telling you where the 2nd division is since you won't live long enough to  make use of that information."Shin claimed and admitted that he."Couldn't care less about stereo types, whatever you're trying to pull won't work and this will end in plain and simple death for one of us."Hopefully he would be able to end this without resorting to Shikai but then again this guy did defeat an Vice-Captain.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 3, 2009)

The loft area was airy, and, contrary to how Malekith had imagined it, bright. One window in the roof seemed plenty to light the spacious room. There was a homely feel to the soft brown wood of everything, a warm uniformity. It would not be a comfortable place to sleep; he felt guilty about that. What else could he do? She was an intruder and this place did seem fairly obscure and out of the way. A sensible place to stay and it was not as if he could give up his bed for her. The red hair, especially, made her stand out in this place. All traces of warmth and homeliness would leave at night and she would be forced to sleep in the dark alone on the hard floor. Not a damn thing he could do about it either. It filled him with anger, but that too, like his control of the situation, was impotent.

Trinkets and what looked like small parts of the machinery lay scattered across a part of the floor. Rose stopped at the door, as if not sure why she was there, and then headed straight for them. Kneeling down, she picked up the parts and started assembling them. Or trying to assemble them. It was obvious to Malekith after a few moments; she had no idea what she was doing, nor did she possess any skill. It was as if she was grasping at something by doing it. Had this been part of her lost memories?

It made sense that this loft had been. How else could she have known it was here? Malekith scanned the room, searching to see if any clues would present themselves, but it was bare save for the junk Rose was trying to work with. An odd place, what had she done here before? It did not seem as if the scraps were her’s.

‘So how do you know this place?’ Malekith sat down against a wall, behind her.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 4, 2009)

With Akira-

He wondered around northern Okanawa, forests were dense here. The weather was hot. He could sense many things all around. Hundreds of hollows roamed the forests... And below, there was an even more sinister feeling... something dark and terrible. It's reatsu felt like a hand gripping your leg, trying to pull you under... "EH!?" Akira looked down to see a hand, gripping his leg, trying to pull him under... "This was more literal then i had expected..." Akira thought to himself.

"NOW LET GO!" He smacked the hand with the sheathe of his Zanpakto. "OI! CUT THAT OUT!" A voice screamed from below. Akira grabbed the arm and pulled the person up. "Ah... It's you." Akira blinked. "WHAT DOES THAT MEAN!?" Neku shouts. "What are you doing here?" Akira let out a sigh. "I'm trying to find my friend! But i fell down this hole! I've been holding onto a root for the past twenty minutes trying not to fall!" Akira blinked.

"And why exactly is there a large hole here.." He asked. "Because.. i might have gone a little overboard with my reatsu and crushed the ground a little... turns out it wasn't stable to begin with and the reatsu just kinda.. finished it off..." He laughed nervously and rubbed the back of his head. "Well.. Get out of here. I have something i have to do." Akira tried to act tough and formal. "Oi, Don't forget i'm an official.. hollow... slayer.. hunter thing..." He held up his badge.

"This doesn't concern you... besides that badge only counts for regular hollows. I'm hunting newly reborn arrancar." THWAM! He hands cover his mouth quick a they could but it was too late. He let his mission slip, and to a human no less. "Oh?" Neku blinked. "Well that's all fine and good, But i need to find my friend. So i'm not going anywhere and should this newly reborn arrancar find me i'll just slaughter it and be on my way." Neku took a proud stance.

"You don't seem to understand this situation!" Akira shouted. "These creatures are powerful. Even if they are humans now, their souls are reverting and they are powerful!" It felt like a bolt of lightning went through Neku's head and all brain cells fired like pistons. "Were humans... You mean, These things are what that Kama guy did!?!"  He grabbed Akira's shirt. "I'm not allowed to disclose that...." Akira coughed. 

"BULL SHIT! IF THIS IS YOUR CAPTAINS OR WHATEVERS FAULT THEN HE SHOULD DEAL WITH IT! IT'S NOT RIGHT MAKING THESE THINGS AND HAVING OTHERS CLEAN UP HIS MESS!" Akira grabbed his arms and pulled them away from himself. "this is how soul society works! and you are never to say ANYTHING about what Taicho did! If it were to get out-" He was cut off. "LIKE I GIVE A CRAP ABOUT THAT!"

The two were going to continue their argument, but the ground began to crack once again. "Crap." Neku sighed "Why does this always happen." Akira and Neku fell down, into the darkness, once more for Neku. It was begining to become a bit annoying....

With Max-

"It's... It's cold down here...."


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 4, 2009)

"Come on guys. It's not like I'm going anywhere forbiddon by Soul Society. I only wanna make sure she's ok alone down their. 20th seat means nothing really and even I struggled down their."
"Regardless of how much..."
"Let him go, so long as he comes back stright after if she is doing fine."Rukia stated.
"Vice-Captain... Er... Yes."
Marco looked at her and thought _At least she gives me permission now I dont have to worry about any problems with me disobaying orders._ He entered the Shikai gate once it was ready and began to make his way to the other side.

Upon arrival he looked around and thought _Seems quite peaceful. But it often is even when I was fighting hollow. Agh 'm moving so slow with this wound. I can only use a few steps when in Shunpo._
_Use Bankai already and you shouldn't have too much of a problem._
_Hikari how the heck can I use Bankai if I dont even know how to activate it._
_Bankai... Their is no requirement expect you passed my callenge which you did... Barely might I add._
Marco stopped and looked down holding onto his glasses before they had a chance to fall down. At least they where repaired now. "Guess I dont have much of a choice but to use it. Bankai..."
Snow white feathered wings formed on his back and his Zankaputo reformed into a black-like staff with runes running along it.
_A staff?! Man probly the one weapon form I could never use._
_So impatient arn't you it isn't a staff. It's a scythe which becomes active after using imputting a small ammount of your Spirit Pressure into it. Plus you have a basic katana nothing special their in your off hand._
He looked at the katana and and 'scythe' and thought _Ok but I believe Bankai is meant to affect your physical attributes._
_It does speed is increased moderatly, and have a much greater control over light element. Plus I believe it causes additional damage aginste hollows. Oh, and access to 8th rune._


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Shirou yawned and looked back at Shin. "What your looking for me? Anyways whats your problem you Shinigami are always so violent, even that other guy, what was his name... Aizen! Yea thats it, was far more laid back that you guys. You ever think being so seirous could be the reason you guys keep losing?" 

Shirou had listened while Shin told his fellow shinigami to find the other members of his group. "Well Cu is the fastest of the group, so you might have trouble catching him, and Arturias raw reiastu is pretty heavy. But either way you found me, the self proclaimed boss."

Shirou drew his two daggers and twirled them around, once, twice and then turned them into a Katana, that mirrored Shins. 
"So I take it you wanna fight, and dude you do not look good in white."
-------

Kagato had been running around Seireitei and then he came upon one of the people, but Shin was already there. Kags knew Shins pride rivaled his own, so he wouldn't dare interfere. Being temporarily part of the 11th division Kagato knew that Shin most likely would rather take the creed of the 11th division to heart and die before being saved by someone else. But due to that same, action of being partly 11th division, Kagato could also help if he felt the need.

But until then Kagato turned and left. Kagato reached the 12th division. It was one of the places he had not been yet and wandered in. 

"Hello there? May I help you?" Kagato turned around and was facing Kurotsuchi Nemu. "Wow your hot, anyways this is the 12th division ey, what do you do here?"
"We carry out experiments, research and developments in science." 
"I see, who is the captain here?"
Nemu raised her hand and pointed behind Kagato.
Kagato spun round and faced what at first thought he thought was a hollow so raised his bow.
"Oh ho ho, A quincy, I haven't seen much of them in a while."
"I think they don't like you because you killed alot of them, back in the day." said Nemu. Mayuri just slapped her across the head with something the size of a telephone directory. 
"What the fuck!" Shouted Kagato.
"My daughter, I can do what I want!" answered Mayuri.
"Fuck this shit, I am leaving!" Kagato turned and walked to the door. Only to find out it was locked.
"CapCom said I can't do life threatening experiments on Quincy anymore, but I have a few non fatal ones I would like to try on you so... Bitch you anit going nowhere!".
Kagato's face dropped, "Wait what!"
---------
With Nagi.

"Captain, I have cleared most of it up, its just that some weird shi... WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING!"

Mayuri took off his googles and took his hands out of the body he had on the operating table. "Science!" Mayuri said as innocently as he could.

When Nagi took another look at the body, it was one of those quincy that had entered Soul Society a while back, the blond one.

"Your not allowed to do this!" Nagi yelled at Mayuri.
"Correction, I am not allowed to do life threatening tests, he is still very much alive. Even without his heart, wanna see?" Mayuri held up a still beating heart and smiled. 

"I will never understand you and your crazy shit." Nagi sighed.
"And I will never understand you and your obsession with eating other shinigami! Oops did I say something wrong." Mayuri said as he continued to fuck with this young boys organs. 

Nagi grr'd and turned to leave, but stopped. "You know I wanna challenge you to a captains battle."

Mayuri turned around and lol'd "Lol No!" and continued to work on Kagato's body.

Nagi stormed off in a strop and decided to train his bankai.
--------
Back with Kags.

Kagato awoke in a hospital bed, he had small memories of the most fucked up things but he blew them off as hallucinations, little did he know. 
"Arg where am I?"
"Your are in recovery." Answered Nemu.
"Re..recovery!?! For what?"
"Captain, wanted to play."
Kagato's face went blank. "What is the name of this captain anyways, I might have to file something against him."
"Captain, Kurotsuchi Mayuri and I am his daughter Kurotsuchi Nemu."
"Daughter, wait that guy actually got some tail?"
"He actually looks pretty human under all that makeup."
"I see, wait of topic. What did he do to me?"
Mayuri just walked in.
"I can explain that to you." He said innocently. "But I won't "

Kagato in a fit of anger jumped out of the bed. The sedative wearing off and to his surprise he found himself to be more springy and agile. But the captain easily dodged his attack. 

Mayuri rummaged through his pocket and pulled out Kagato's quincy cross, it was different a new slightly indented silver band was on it. 
"This allows you to combine Ginto abilities into reisei arrows. I just had to change your reiryoku pathways."
"What you changed biology I didn't even know I had."
"Hehehe, yea and I also remove all those unnessary organs as well, like the appendix and the kidney."
"WTF you took my kidney?"
"Yea, only 1, you only need one no need to be a selfish prick."
Kagato just dropped to the floor crying.
-----------
With Nagi

Nagi was back at his lake, he pushed out his Zanapaktou and spoke. "Ban...KAI!" 
The waters swirled and lots of pretty noises and sounds. 

"Leviathan's beast... Kaima!"

_"Kekekeke Leviathan, you still haven't realised the truth potential of your bankai."

_"What I can control water, whats not to realise?"

_"Foolish sea slug, you do not control water, you are its god. You control it down to its very hydrogen bonds, you can control what light it absorbs or emits you control it all. Water, Ice, Steam it is all yours."

_Nagi finally got the gist of it, if he ever wanted to beat Mayuri he would have to master this.

Firstly he summoned some water in the template of him. 
"Ok change the light passing through him." Nagi tried and it works to an extent, the water Nagi had red hair, red clothing and was generally red.
"Might need some work."

_"Let me show you!"_ Kaima spoke up.

The water Nagi, started to change. His clothes became the inverse of Nagi's. His hair turned black. His teeth extended and sharpened, his nails grew and darkened like back before Nagi himself changed. The water Nagi, jumped up and extended his water arm like a whip at the real Nagi.

"Ok I see!" Said the real Nagi, and Shunpo'd after it.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 4, 2009)

'I remember this place. I think it meant something whilst I was here.'

'So your memory is coming back?'

Rose stopped her bad attempts at construction and turned to face Malekith. She shook her head.

'But how are we meant to find anything then?'

'Look, I woke up a while ago and was taken in by a gang outside Seireitei. A weird sort of kindness was there, but I never belonged. Not that long ago a shinigami visited us and put a dead body, one of an academy student, down in front of me. I cried...

'I, I'm not sure why. I don't know who the student was. He was gone in the morning and my past looked over my shoulder after that. Who was the boy, why did he disappear? Who the hell am I? Something's here. Something, well I don't know what. Whatever the hell it is, it contains my past and I damn well want to know. In the gang they were kind, well not really, but I was kind of made welcome. Always a passenger though, made me sick of the place.

'I remember the way half of the members looked at me. If they weren't all scared shitless of the leader they would have tried to have raped me. All those lude jokes, apparently I was some sort of sex slave for the guy. Like a toy, the bastards. I hardly ever spoke to him; his right hand man was kindly though and the one who probably afforded me the protection I got. Doesn't matter though. It's not a life I'm going to turn back to.

'But I guess I don't know if I can find anything here. Maybe I didn't have a past and that shinigami was just fucking with me. Maybe all past traces of me are gone and I'll never find what I'm looking for but I have nowhere else to go.

'Stop fucking looking at me like that, I don't need your pity.'

Malekith averted his eyes, pretended that he had not seen the tears building up in her eyes. 'I'm sure there is something to find here.'

'Yeah, there better be.'

Why not abandon the past and just start a new life? Malekith did not have the courage to say it.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 4, 2009)

> Kazuo got back up, and he was shaking damaged from the attack.
> "Ha, your lucky I didn't use Gae combined with Cero, it would have traded power for direct hit." He spoke through his mask
> 
> Cu started to twirl his zanpaktou and then pointed it towards Kazuo.
> ...



Kazuo could feel the pressure pushing down on him, but despite his injuries, he braced himself and held up against it. This, however, made it rather clear that he would not be able to move well enough to avoid Cu's next attack. Not that he could, if it were coming from that lance.

He had been able to bring his eyes back onto Cu as the intruder was speaking, and now saw him charging towards Kazuo again. Quick, what was his target? The lance was pointing downwards somewhat, as though it were already homing in on part of Kazuo's body. Pointing straight towards Kazuo's right foot.

_Hope this works..._ Kazuo brought his sword down so that it was hanging parallel to his leg. Then, he generated ice from the blade, but this time focusing it in one place, creating a dense layer of ice around his foot and lower leg. The makeshift armor was sucky for mobility, but it wasn't like mobility helped against that zanpakuto.

Just as Cu was upon him, Kazuo leaned forward into the strike, bringing his sword back up and into Cu's shoulder.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Cu lance smashed into the ice, it slowing down its velocity enough that it didn't damage Kauzo.

Kauzo brought his sword up and stabbed Cu in his shoulder. Cu roared like a wild beast in pain and as if a reflex using his good arm he swiped and smacked Kazuo across his head with extreme force like a gorilla would. 

Cu continued to roar, his reiatsu rising and falling. He couldn't keep control anymore. That was the thing about Cu, he tried to stay calm all the time because he himself had a wild berserker rage than even he was scared of it. It was almost as if steam was coming from him mouth.

---------

Nagi was fighting his water clone, he had recently found out that the giant Naginata was just greatly compressed water, enough to fill a stadium if released. He sent most of it upwards to be stored as clouds, a new ability he had discovered the ability to change state. Holding only a regular sized Naginata made of condensed water and hardened ice as a tip he charged at his clone.

Once he managed to get a stab in, but it was futile against a body made of water. The water clone then split into three people. 

One Nagi could of sworn was Asami, the second a large water type hollow the Loch ness hollow and the third was the normal water clone. 

All three of the water beings attacked Nagi.
"YOU MUST LEARN!" All three shouted in unison.

Cutting and tearing at Nagi, but the wounds did nothing, Nagi forced his blood to travel normally through his cut blood vessels, he did this sub-consciously. His own Bankai was beating him down, it was a painful and terrible experience. 

_"BECOME THE LEVIATHAN!" They shouted as the began to stab him body repeatedly. _

"YES!" Nagi shouted, the water around him started to swirl, uncontrollable. Nagi rose up, water covering his hands and mouth area, started to harden and turned to ice. An Ice jaw and Ice claws to replace the ones he had lost after gaining his humanity. He manipulated the small pigmets of liquid in the proteins of his hair, turning it green. The pigmets in his iris, making the glow a deep red. 

The clones had been shunted back, and were ready to charge again. Nagi jumped back on the lake and stood on the water top, the clones followed and charged. Nagi skidded around and slashed through them. As they were reforming, his placed hand and expelled the water that made their form. Once again they tried to reform, but Nagi drank them inside of him. 

Then like zombies, 6 more rose from the waters of the lake. Nagi began to skid around and flip trying to match these beasts, they had no shunpo or kidou, but their water control was top notch. Nagi had to out maneuver them and take them out. Unnoticed to him, he was slowly increasing his talents, learning to manipulate water in all forms and everywhere. 

----------
Kagato on the other hand was still confused at what Mayuri had done to him, he had been discharged from recovery, more like thrown out, but he couldn't help thinking he was the same yet different. He felt like a jigsaw that had been taken apart, then put together with the same pieces from another Jigsaw, no real difference but still not the same. 

"What the fuck has happened to me!" He shouted while Hirenkyaku'ing around Soul Society once more. Before tumbling as it suddenly stopped. Kagato rolled along the floor.

"Wait what!" Kagato said as he got up and tried to Hirenkyaku again. Nothing happened. He pulled out his quincy cross and tried to start it up, it didn't work.

"Oh fuck!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Cu lance smashed into the ice, it slowing down its velocity enough that it didn't damage Kauzo.
> 
> Kauzo brought his sword up and stabbed Cu in his shoulder. Cu roared like a wild beast in pain and as if a reflex using his good arm he swiped and smacked Kazuo across his head with extreme force like a gorilla would.
> 
> Cu continued to roar, his reiatsu rising and falling. He couldn't keep control anymore. That was the thing about Cu, he tried to stay calm all the time because he himself had a wild berserker rage than even he was scared of it. It was almost as if steam was coming from him mouth.



Kazuo was struck by the blow and knocked to the ground, but he had already accomplished what he had needed to. As Seigi pierced Cu's flesh and then was torn from it, small parts of the blade had splintered off and embedded themselves in Cu's wound. 

The strike to the head had really knocked Kazuo off-balance though, and he stumbled as he tried to bring himself back to his feet. And while most of the ice had been knocked away from his foot by the lance's blow, there was still a sheet of it over his lower leg, which wasn't helping any. Still, now that Seigi's ability would start to take effect, he should be able to win if he just focused on blocking for now.

_Look!_ There was Seigi's usual warning, bringing Kazuo's attention to Cu. Something especially bad seemed to be happening with him; his reiatsu was fluctuating madly. This was no effect of Seigi. That meant this was probably something especially bad, and most definitely unpredictable. Kazuo backed away from Cu, unsure of what was coming next.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Cu was going crazy, the wounds hurt like hell and he was mad.
He jumped up and started to swing his lance around smashing the buildings. And then he opened his mouth and started to spew Bala after Bala towards Kazuo. He was gonna kill him. It was this anger that let him keep his mask on this bit longer it was his... Resolve.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 4, 2009)

This guy was going absolutely insane. Kazuo was already moving back to a safer distance, but once he saw the guy begin to charge a cero, he broke out into a full on run. A quick swipe of his sword heated the ice around his leg enough for the movement to break it off, allowing Kazuo to bolt for cover. The charge time  of the cero should be long enough for him to get around the corner, so--

BOOM! The ball of energy fired out of Cu's mouth, at surprising speed, and struck the ground directly behind Kazuo, the force of the impact knocking him forward and onto the ground. That was far to fast to be a cero; it had to be something else. 

Another one of the energy balls fired out, which Kazuo barely dodged a direct hit from. Again, he was flung across the ground, and again one of the blasts was fired at him. Somehow, Kazuo managed to get his feet flat on the ground, allowing him to dive out of the way and around a corner. A fourth Bala struck the building Kazuo was hiding behind, but luckily it didn't do overwhelming damage to it.

Kazuo thanked whatever god was listening that his foot hadn't been struck by the lance, or he'd probably have been blown to pieces by now. He took this free second to try and catch his breath, aware that he was likely going to have to run again from the blasts that guy was firing. But the shards inside of Seigi should be sucking in heat from that guy's body, so he should be getting slower and weaker. Kazuo just had to hold out until that brought him back down to a manageable state.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Cu could feel himself getting colder, it was hindering his movement. So he started to try and run around to pick up heat. It wasn't helping as much.

Desperate not to lose, He began to shoot a Cero like beam from his mouth carving up seireitei. Other shinigami were nearby but were so weak to be reiatsu crushed easily.

"Hey MUTHAFUCKAAAAAAAH!" shouted a voice from nearby. 

Cu turned to see, a bruised blond boy with twigs and dirt in his hair. Holding what seemed to be a stick in his hand.

"Yo hollow what the fuck are you doing?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 4, 2009)

Kazuo heard the chaos coming from Cu around the corner. That was bad. He had expected Cu to come solely after _him_, but instead it seemed he was just taking out his anger at anything nearby. He couldn't leave other people in danger like this. But how would he get Cu? _Gotta think quick. Maybe if I used--that might work, but I'd die before I got to him. But if I used that in conjunction with that--do I have the time or focus for that? And there's still the problem of that lance, and he's bound to try and kill me now._ 

Not sure what to do, he instinctively looked down at Seigi, half-expecting the spirit to come up with an answer. But as his eyes fell upon the sword's form, the idea struck him. The explosions and destructions seemed to stop upon a loud yell from someone else out there. Kazuo hoped whoever that was wouldn't get themselves killed before he was ready.

Half a minute later, Kazuo stepped back out into view of Cu. He was no longer holding his zanpakuto, having left it where he was sitting. "Hey, intruder! Why don't we settle this man to man? Or are you too afraid to fight me up close?"

In a moment of silence before the clearly oncoming attack, Kazuo noted with a grin both the idiocy of this and the appropriateness of the chant he was about to make. "Struggle against these shackles of fear."

He also had to wonder what the hell this crazy other guy was doing here.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Cu looked from side to side at the new enemy and the old one, and started to spew out another large Cero shooting it all around the place. Aiming at Kagato and at Kazuo.

He picked up his lance and threw it at Kagato, while aiming his cero at Kazuo.

Kagato was about to jump out of the way of the lance, not knowing its ability.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 4, 2009)

This was not how Kazuo had expected things to be. The cero sped towards him, but this was not Kazuo's biggest concern. Cu had hurled his lance at the other person, who seemed to have nothing able to block it. 

In a frantic dash, Kazuo shunpo'd towards the man. He felt his good side being singed as the Cero barely missed him. As he moved in front of Kagato, Kazuo felt some regret for having left his sword back there. With things not going at all as expected, it was somewhat of a waste to have left it.

Kazuo felt a piercing cold as lance struck his chest, knocking the wind out of him and flooring him. He coughed and gasped, but Kazuo wasn't out of the fight yet. _I guess the plan helped out after all._ He grabbed the shaft of the lance and pulled it to his side, before looking up at Kagato. "Help me up, and quickly. Before he blasts us again."

If this lance worked it's special way for everyone, Kazuo could make very good use of this.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Cu had stopped shooting Cero and Bala, he looked at Kazuo and Kagato as they held his lance in their hands. He hoped they were not gonna do what he thought they were gonna do. 

The lack of rage helped as his mask crackled off and fell to the floor and his ring reformed. 

"Gae! Gae! Give it back!" He shouted, having returned to normal. But he knew he would get it back just not how he would like it.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 4, 2009)

Kazuo saw the mask break as he got back to his feet. Now Cu had no weapon and no ability to fire ceros or those other blasts. He was essentially helpless. He looked down at Gae, then back up to Cu. He should probably be brought in and tried for his crimes, but there was no telling when he would be able to bring that mask back, which made him still a danger. "I don't know why you came here, but your actions have shown you to be a murderer."

He hefted the lance up with his good arm, ready to throw. "Consider this justice served." Kazuo hurled the lance at Cu with all his strength, aiming and commanding the lance to go through the skull.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Cu saw Kazuo raise his lance, up he wouldn't be able to stop him in time, so he accepted his fate. Kazuo threw the lance, it obvious he aimed for the head. The lance flew through the air and Cu had some time to think over everything and he just sighed.

"Gae Bolg, results everytime. I am sorry my lord." Those were his last words as the lance came to his head, it was almost as if it stopped before his face, realising it was his master but it was too late. The blood red and vein covered lance slid through Cu face like butter, and only an apathetic look remained on his face, just below 

Cu fell to the ground, Gae landing behind him. Kagato walked upto him and tapped him with his foot. 
"Wow headshot, you have a pretty awesome aim, you might do well as a quincy." That was before he remember that this guy had jumped in the way of the lance for him and taken a hit.

"Oh yea, crap! We need some help!"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 4, 2009)

Kazuo grinned. "First, that wasn't really my aim. It was something special about that lance. I don't want to take undeserved credit. Second, I'll be ok, you see..." Kazuo pulled open his hakama, revealing his chest and torso. Along his upper body, stuck there with ice, were a number of shards of Seigi, covering vital areas. There was a small wound just next to one of the shards over Kazuo's chest. "I had a plan for dealing with that lance. It hit one of these. Barely scratched me."

Just after saying this, Kazuo fell to his knees. While the lance had not deeply pierced him, the impact still hurt like hell, and probably broke some ribs. The pain from his wound from the cero was also coming back too. And to top it all off, he felt cold as hell. "Maybe not exactly all right. If you don't mind, could you go get the rest of my zanpakuto? It's just around that corner."

Kazuo fell back, lying on the ground. He was feeling pretty exhausted, come to think of it. And better take care of that cold. With a thought, the Seigi shards began to release their absorbed heat, rewarming Kazuo and melting the ice. "Oh, and could you get someone from the fourth division? My left side is kind of heavily burnt."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi VS Klaud and Cross

The two Quincies had surrounded Maxi,  Cross was pointing his revolver at the Arrancar while Klaud did the same with his bow.Though Cross only intended to make sure Klaud wouldn't lose, unless his pupil would be about to be killed he wouldn't interfere.Klaud didn't like this one bit though.No, there was something off about this Arrancar.

Well first of all this was his first time encountering one and he had no idea how powerful exactly they were.Though this one didn't seem that powerful, far beyond even his power and that meant that his master dwarfed the Arrancar but there was something in the eyes of that monster.Maybe it was the voidness that was associated with Hollows but the short white haired humanoid seemed completely calm and even somewhat bored while being threated by two opponent.

He didn't want want to sound arrogant but Klaud himself wasn't a pushover, now with his Superior bow he had reached a level close to that of his master's and that same master was here with him.Together they held about three times the reaitsu this Arrancar had yet here he was, with that bored expression on it's face.Or his, he wasn't sure whether an evolved corruped soul qualified as a person.

"I don't do tag teams." Maxi announced as he started taking off his gloves and stuffed them between his obi and hakama."Look I'm not sure what you guys are thinking  here but while I have no reason to kill you, nor any interest, I also don't intend to play along with whatever game you are planning."He shot a quick look at both of them.

"Alright, I won't bother to play around, feel free to start already."Maxi casually reached for the oversized sword that was strapped to his back.The two Quincies took a step back, a bit surprised by Maxi's attitude."Meister, I think he's far stronger then he's letting on."Klaud yelled at Cross.

As Maxi's fingers wrapped around the handle of his blade, he used Sonido.It's speed so high that Klaud lost track of him for a second but he was just in time to block the sword crashing down on him from behind.The strength behind it pushed Klaud knee-deep into the ground.The time it took Maxi to swing his sword back in order to slam it down again seemed to take an eternity for Klaud.But finally it did come, the help from his master, the help he was waiting for.

Cross performed a similar speed blitz technique, appearing behind Maxi and then firing multiple times from close range.Maxi aborted his attack and positioned the blade behind him in such a manner that his head and torso were protected.Protecting the vital areas before he initiated a cero, though aborting it when he felt an attack coming at him from Klaud's side.He used Sonido to dodge and Cross could just step aside before bright arrow whizzed past his head.

"My apologies, I-I panicked and didn't think ahead."Klaud said as he quickly pulled his feet free and searched for their opponent.Both of them closed their eyes to sense his Spiritual Power.Something that should be more easy now that Maxi wasn't surpressing it any longer.And then they both looked upwards when they they realized where he had gone too.So high in the air that it was almost impossible to make him out in the night sky.

A rain of small sized Balas rained down and both of them defended by dodging while shooting a flurry of arrows upwards.Thousands of arrows were launched by the two at the same time and in the end both of them only received minor injuries.The same for Maxi, who's High Speed Regeneration only made him bother to protect a small area of his body and let that ability take care of the injuries to the rest.

Cross already initiated his own offense, Klaud was on it as well. Cross took out a large number of Ginto tubes, ten to be precise, and called out the incantation associated with raising the golem known as "Timcanpi!"Now the golden spherical winged and face less golem was far larger then it was the times Klaud had seen it.Now being able to swallow Cross up in one bite and with great speed it shot towards Maxi.

Klaud activated his Seele Schneider and prepared himself to perform another "Tree of Urim" if Maxi would attempt to speed blitz him again."What the hell is this, humans and their magic."Maxi was disgusted by the thing that shot towards him, ironic since this thing was by far more appealing then half of the Hollows around in Hueco Mundo.He shot towards the thing.

When in range swung his sword down and slashing at the spinning golem, his sword was caught in the fanged teeth the beast suddenly displayed."That cross was part of it's face?"He was surprised by this and thrown around like a rag doll as the beast started twisting, apparently attempting to shake off Maxi and separate him from his weapon.

The Hollow quickly overpowered the beast and with his strength he launched the beast towards the ground but was caught off guard by the next attacks.His short struggle had distracted him and he didn't notice both Klaud and Cross charging an attack.When it was fully charged they used Hirenkyaku to close the distance between them and their target and then unleashed a "Null" (Klaud) and "Judgement" (Cross) 

Klaud shot the generic energy beam that the Quincy mastered relatively early in their development, but still a powerful attack that was basic but compressed enough so that a correctly aimed hit would do the job done.While his master shot a special shot, the judgement made use of the energy field he could generate.It took shake of a demonic bow with the gun in the center of the bow itself while his hand pulled at the string that had just been created.

A cross image appeared in front of the bow and then launched a devastating attack.Maxi though quickly placed each of his palms in the direction of an opponent and charged a Cero.He had little time but that didn't matter, no instead he just launched them both, while still premature, at the last second before he used Sonido to jump back.The force of the explosions did the rest and he was launched trough the air, smoldering clothes but no serious injuries at least.

With Shin

"Hah, funny."Shin dryly commented on Shirou's comment that Shin didn't look good in white."Spar me the jokes, I have no interest in them not in your opinion or this conversation."What kept him from attacking right away was seeing Shirou's daggers taking the appearance of Shin's Shinzui Tatsujin."I thought your ability was something like that."Shirou smirked as he said."So, that does interest you?"

"It explains something, though something else."Shin replied."I would ask you if you could copy the abilities of your opponent as well, and if your opponent would have to realease for that but I doubt I would get a straight answer out of you."That smirk on Shirou's face never left."I thought you weren't interested in this conversation."He raised the katana to mirror Shin's stance, who smiled, ever so slightly before using Shinpo to close the distance between the two.

"In that case I'll get it over with quickly."He said as he started slash wildly as Shirou.Intending to get this over with by using plain and simply Kenjutsu, his favored Kendo form would be used soon after this warm up.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2009)

In a room of white, Akira laid on the floor arms spread wide. "Akira, It's time to get up." A mans voice echoed through the room. "Nnng... five more minutes." Akira comments and tightens his eyelids. "OI! Don't make me spill the water on you!" the voice laughed. "G..grandpa?" Akira opened his eyes, the figure of his grandfather was there for just a second, replaced by a fist. Which seemed to be getting awefully-WHAM! "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!?" Akira shouts rubbing his face.

"You weren't waking up." Neku shakes his right hand in the air. "What the hell is your head made of... it hurt..." He blew on his fist. "IT HURT ME MORE THEN IT HURT YOU!" Akira shouted, Then taking a look around. This place was dark and deep within the ground. "Well, I doubt that." Neku comments. "Where are we?" Akira slowly stands up. "I dunno from what i can tell, it's some old city." He turned around and kicked a pebble. "This place is filled with a sinister reatsu...." Akira speaks up. 

"Yeah, i could feel that from up top. You really suck for a shinigami you know." Neku blinked and picked his nose. "AND YOU'VE KNOWN ABOUT SHINIGAMI FOR WHAT!? A WEEK!?" Akira was noticibly angry. "About 3 months." Neku blinked.  "H..His growth rate is in a frame of 3 months!?" Akira had stepped back in shock.  "W...Well.. I suppose it's not to be suprising... my growth has excelled aswell... but for a human.... one would need a large spring board.."

Akira watched Neku look around the area and kick some walls. "This place is petty sturdy. We shouldn't need to worry about cave ins." Neku commented. "So let's just move forward and we'll deal with all this crap after we actually get out of here." Akira nodded and the two made their way down the old streets. A dense, thick, sinister aura filling every inch of the air they breathed.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 5, 2009)

"Got you Shinigami."
_Damn, my defenses are broke and  dont have time to preform another Kiduo incarnation..._ She closed her eyes tightly. A suddern clash was heard and a warm liquid dripping down onto her.
"Seem's I just arrived in time..."
She opened her eyes and looked at the winged shinigami, it was impoisslbe to tell who it was from the back but she recongised the blonde spiked hair. "Kura..."
"Later Hollow."Marco said and lunged his katana into it's chest where an clear opening was. He missed as it leaped back wards douging his attack.

"Good seems I have smething to experiment my Bankai on."Marco said grinning.
"Bankai? Kura why... why are you here?"
"The future Cap'n has to protect his division members now doesn't he?"Marco said looking over his shoulder at her he felt confident enough to win this battle to not pay attention to detail. He placed his scythe over the back of his neck and leaning on his right shoulder. "C'mon hollow show me what you got."
"Your wings are..."
"I know. It repersents how long I have left to use my Bankai before it is rendered useless for 1 hole hour. I still got to master it." Feathers slowly falling off and disappering slowly.
Marco waited for the hollow to attack patiently. He hoped it would attack despite the huge diffrence in Spirit pressure between them currently rafer then running.

The hollow looked at him taking note of the wounds but didn't seem too confident or at least not as confident as when fighting the previous shinigami. 
"Too long..."Marco said and disappered slashing downwards at the hollows mask. It blocked and he used the energy given off by the counter force to kick it back.
_I was the one who beat him in that challenge in time and killed the hollow in a single move but now... now Kura has achieved so much in a short period of time at this rate he may surpass the captain in the future. Before I thought it impossible but now he may achieve that goal._
_This is great Hikari. My speed's been increased moderately and the Hollow is hardly able to keep up with my movements._
_Dont get too cocky. You should end this fight quickly or you may run out of time._
_Agreed._Marco replied to Hikari noticing most of his feathers where now gone. "Sorry Hollow, looks like all the souls you may of consumed are going to Soul Society. Eight Rune: Grand halo blade." He slashed his scythe downwards at the Hollow it blocked but a suddern sherammount of spirit pressure blasted down from the sky engulfing both of them...


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 5, 2009)

Rose seemed to be gathering herself. It was not an easy thing to watch her open up like that, but Malekith could hardly have told her to shut up. Well, he could have, but he suspected she was would have kicked the living hell out of him. He preferred his body in one piece.

Did seeing her like that upset him, too? Probably. As bitter as he was, Malekith never wished suffering on anybody. Unless they had done something to cross him.

'I think I was a student here once.'

Malekith kept his sardonic reply to himself.

'That dead boy was a student as well. I wonder how long ago it was?'

'You don't have any idea?'

She shook her head. 'Maybe if you asked some of the senseis about me?'

So you were saying you did not need me before, and now you are depending on me? 'No problem. I'll do that tomorrow, no more classes today.'

'I'll go steal myself a uniform. If I can dress up as a student I should be able to move through here a lot more easily.'

'Are you sure that's safe?'

'Well, I can take care of myself a lot better than _you_ can.'

He could not argue.

'I'll sleep here, start looking tomorrow.'

'Sleeping up here alone?'

'Yes. You don't think I am scared of the dark do you?'

'Well, I guess I'll see you tomorrow.'

Malekith left shaking his head. She was as abrasive as sand paper, and probably more coarse. Why was he helping her again?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 5, 2009)

Maxi VS Klaud and Cross continued.

While the two Quincies were catching their breath after those energy consuming attacks, Maxi was getting back on his feet about 1 or 2 miles north from the Quincies.That had been a close call before but luckily only his clothes had received substantial damage.But he was getting seriously pissed off by now, he had no interest in the two but at this point they had annoyed him too much.

He picked up his oversized zweihander before he attempting to locate his opponents once again.He quickly discovered the two presences and made use of his High Speed Movement to actually teleport between the two.The two were completely caught off guard and Maxi slammed his sword down on Cross, who could just barely block with his revolver before he was sent down.

As Cross was launched downwards like an comet, impacting in a similar fashion, Maxi spun around and used his free hand deflect the arrows that came at him.His Hierro strong enough to make his flat hand to function similar to a sword.His speed more then capable of deflecting arrows from such a close range.

And while Klaud was moving backwards, using Hirenkyaku to cover large distances in single bounds, Maxi was catching up to him with his superior Sonido."Tree of Urim!"Klaud yelled out with Maxi only meters away from him and the bow started to form the tree of light attack again, Maxi though only smirked and slashed at the light branches while he moved a little to the side.

He went around the attack, what couldn't be evaded that way was smashed and slashed to pieces by his sword.He was about to finish off Klaud but then singing could be heard as Cross had completed raising another Golem.Like most of his Ginto spells this one raised a golem and this one was named "Grave of Maria."A butterfly masked female humanoid Golem, supporting in nature.

By the time the song had reached Maxi's ears the battle was over and Cross quickly retreated together with Klaud, using spiritual folding to return back to the human world.Maxi was left by himself, scanning the desert for his targets, that had became invisible because of Maria's ability that only ended after Kluad and Cross were far gone.The two Quincies had retreated back to Kurakara. 

"I had to cut the training short, normally it's done until the student has defeated a Vastelorde but we were dealing with a dangerous opponent there and his raw power and speed far surpassed us."Cross commented."It had been only a matter of time until he would've taken down one of us and then quickly the second, and he wasn't even released."Klaud nodded, the student also had came to that conclusion and the two went their seperate ways for now.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 6, 2009)

Marco fell back and looked at the 20th seat. "Bankai kicks ass. Dont it?" He said as if nothing happend. His Bankai was disrupted as the last feather fell from his wings and his Zankaputo returning to it's sealed form.
"Er... yeah... Kura. Your wounds are all..."
"Open I know but I can deal with the pain. All that matters is that your fine. Oh and Hikari would like to say, 'hi'."
"Hikari? Who's he or... she."
"My Zankaputo's avatar why and gender... I presume male considering tone of voice. Anyway, before I left Vice Captain Rukia said you have information on Rai Kura."
"Er... yeah... Very little information though more information is probly out their. All I found was the poistion and what division she was part of and a few other pointless bits of information. She was a member of the 4th squad and was the 16th seat until she defected. Thats about it."
Marco sighed and said, "At least it's a starting point."
"No. Captain Isis stopped the research after that. Considering her Zankaputo's ability I would see why she doesn't want you going looking for her. If your information was right that is. Just forget about it  10th seat Kura."
Marco nodded and said, "I agree."
"Eh?!"
"I had time to think about it recently. I wont go looking for her considering she almost killed me, I wont be able to become captain if I die now will I?"
"Good... Shouldn't you be getting back right now?"
"Yeah but I dout the captain or vice-captain will complain so long as I 'dont do anything stupid'."Marco said breifly.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 6, 2009)

?What the hell is this place?? Neku looked around. Old buildings littered the streets, some kept in amazing condition, some are in decent condition. It?s as if the entire town is trapped in time.. ?It was said there was once an civilization hundreds of years ago. They lived on the Island of Boiling Summer. Supposedly that was Okanawa.? Akira comments. ?They worshiped the demons of the island. Feeding them the souls of their people so the demons would bring them good fortune.? He stopped talking after that and continued down the path with Neku, Holding up a small ball of spirit to light the way. ?Th?Then what happened?? Neku asked him.

?The demons turned on everyone. Consuming every soul in sight then turned on them selves and consumed each other. Ofcourse, they weren?t really demons. They were hollows.? Akira stated matter of factually. ?So, The people could see the hollows, fed them their own souls and the hollows turned on them?? Akira nodded. ?This may or may not be the place. But I?ve been thinking it is? I can sense a sinister presence here.. It?s almost choking.? He sighed, Akira never did like to talk, But it would be better to try and explain things to Neku? He was a human.. but Neku was powerful. Akira could sense it.

?So, That?s how it is.? Neku nodded, he figured that it would be like that. A bunch of people who were surrounded by hollows, not surprising they would gain the ability to see them if so many were there. But Neku was more curious about what was going on right now. If that was the case, then there shouldn?t be any more hollows there should there. ?Hey Akira.? Neku called out to him. ?Yeah, What is it?? Akira turned to him. ?Well.. It?s just.. Uptop there was some pretty big hollow?? He rubbed the back of his head.  ?Should they-? He was cut off. ?Ignore it for now.? Akira commented. Damn this guy was getting on Neku?s nerves.. 



But even though he said that, it bugged Akira. If there were large hollows above, then that means Akira is right and there is a large sinister presence in this town. Hopefully it wasn't his target.... Hopefully.


With Max-


?I hate this place!? Max shouted, his voice echoing through the shadow. He had no means of making a fire, thus no means of making light. His eyes had adjusted to the dark, but in an area with zero light that means nothing. Everything remained pitch black and he couldn?t sense the feeling he was being followed. ?where the hell is Neku! Where is the Exit! Why did walk off!? He slammed his fist into something hard, he didn?t know if it was a wall or a building. It didn?t really matter either. ?I JUST WANT TO BE STRONGER!? He shouted. ?Do you?? A voice responded to him. ?W..what?? 

Max stepped back, what he had hit was speaking to him. ?My master is searching for strong souls.? The voice called to him. ?My master will give you power. Come with me.? Max could just see two yellow eyes staring at him. They were large and evil.. You can tell this thing meant no good at all. ?Come on, Come with me!? The voice demanded this time. ?COME WITH ME HUMAN!!!!? Max stepped back, further and further. ?WHAT DO I DO!?? He shouted inside his head. 

?_Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages. Hadou #4 white lightning!? __A bolt of lightning lights up the area. Max can see a beast made out of stone standing just a few feet from him. BOOM! The lightning takes out a chunk of the beasts shoulder. ?GRAH! You fool! How dare you harm me! I AM MAS-? Before he can finish, his voice is cut off. BOOOOM!!! A loud thud and a rumble echoed and shook the tunnel Max was in. ?W..What? What happened!?? He couldn?t tell anything anymore, he was completely lost. ?YOU DAMN IDIOT!? WHAM! A fist makes contact with his face._


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2009)

_Later on..._

Ace propped his chin up on both hands and regarded the other half of the conversation speculatively. Damiel was little better than a thug, but an intelligent thug at that. A feared member of the academy amongst his peers, there was no doubt that he was as skilled at manipulating people socially as he was at using his physical strength to stamp his painful authority on those who got in the way. Occasionally for fun too.

It was blatantly obvious he was hiding something though. Damiel was well aware of his own intelligence and thought himself to be Ace's intellectual superior. Just a tool to get to Malekith. It was better that way, a lot less bother for him. Overconfidence was just giving Ace a dangerous sort of power over Damiel.

This piece of information was indeed interesting too. An outsider? Malekith was a tame boy, sullen and withdrawn. A girlfriend? Possibly, but very unlikely. Whatever the small man's goal was intrigued Ace and Ace, friend (or acquaintance at least) to all was in the perfect place to use this scenario. Curfew would be coming soon, best to just go over the situation quickly and then use the night for planning.

'So you catch Malekith with this girl and offer to help him, but he runs?'

Damiel nods. 'Tell Krojay to come and find me. Tell him every moment he delays it gets worse for him.'

Ace sighed. Damiel was intelligent, but he was neither subtle nor sophisticated. 'Okay, but I don't think it will work. Want to hear my suggestion?'

'You think you know where he is?'

'If there was some sort of commotion we might be able to lure him out.'

'Yeah, but that means he will try something funny. There is no "we".'

'If you insist. Have you been walking funny all night?' He saw the blonde man clamber awkwardly to his feet.

'Listen Ace, you think you know it all, but you ain't gonna do anything 'cept what I say. Your not in as much trouble as Malekith.' His mouthed twitched into a smile. 'Yet.'

He left Ace feeling shaken. Was it Damiel who was the overconfident one or himself? No. He could handle this. How though?'

A knock came at the door.

'Yes?'

The door slid open.

'Malekith?'


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2009)

Nagi had finished his bankai training for today, but he had sensed something back at Seireitei. So he left and hurried back.
~~~
Kagato was rushing to the fourth division, to get someone to help Kazuo, normally he would hirenkyaku there but for some reason it wasn't working so he just started to run.

Kagato finally reached the 4th division medical squad. "Who are you!" they shouted at him as soon as he walked in, Kagato hadn't seen them since he came and the word of intruders had gotten round. Kagato pulled out his badge, "I am a rep and I have a shinigami in need of help."

One of the men nodded and followed Kagato to Kazuo's body. When Kagato got back there, Kazuo lay on the floor, and someone lay over Cu's dead body. The person then turned to Kagato. "Oh your alive. Thats good." And he turned back to Cu's dead body.

~~~~

Nagi was standing over Cu's body, this was the person that he felt go wild in seireitei. Nagi dipped his fingers in the guys blood, it didn't taste quite fully shinigami, it tasted much like his own. That was strange. 

Nagi turned his head as Kagato and a member of the fourth division arrived. He made a remark on how Kagato was alive and then picked up the dead body. Nagi looked at the shinigami that had slain the man, it was the man in the library the day Nagi had eaten Asami. This was not a good sign.

"Kazuo-san, thank you for dispatching this enemy of soul society, but the 12th division will take the body for research." And then Nagi shunpo'd away, a very familiar shunpo indeed.

~~~
Shirou was fighting with Shin, this guy was tough and pressuring Shirou. "Very good Kenjutsu, but try this."
Shirou's sword split back into the two daggers, and Shirou started to slash with both of them, they worked better at such close distance. 

"I like you, you know, Shinigami. I know show me the 2nd division and I will leave quietly and put in a good word for you. You don't belong here, your killing intent and your pride is too much for these lowly shinigami." As he said that, his daggers increased in the speed of the jabs, although Shin seemed to be countering and parrying fairly well.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2009)

Malekith was on his way to see Ace. On one hand he had promised Rose, but this was more a matter of pragmatics than anything else. If he was to find anything; no, if he was to survive this frying pan he was in he would need someone to extinguish the fire. There was only one person who he could really go to.

Not that he trusted Ace. No one should trust Ace. In an upside kind of way that made him trust worthy-you knew you could not trust him. Malekith shook his head. The thoughts were giving him a headache, best just to get it over with he felt tired. It was like he had been up for months.

He ground to a halt and surveyed the surroundings. So he was lost too? It was all going good for him today...


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 6, 2009)

With Kazuo

Kazuo could hear the shinigami inspecting Cu's body, though he couldn't see him. With the adrenaline leaving his body, he felt like he could barely move. He had throbbing pain in his chest and in his head (Cu was surprisingly strong, in retrospect), and while only his left arm and torso was badly burnt, much of his body was singed from the bala blasts. He didn't feel like he could muster the strength to move his head to look.

But there was definitively something strange about this guy. If Kazuo didn't know better, he would think that this guy was someone like Cu. But this guy hadn't killed Kazuo, so it was likely he wasn't a threat. 

Shortly thereafter, that other guy came back with the fourth division, and he was prepped to be brought back to fourth division. He could hear the first man--the strange one--get up to leave. "Kazuo-san, thank you for dispatching this enemy of soul society, but the 12th division will take the body for research."

_Wait, does he know me? Who is this guy?_ Kazuo strained himself to get a look, and as he was being picked up, he got a glimpse of the man shunpoing away. It was _him._

"Wait." Kazuo tried to get the fourth division member to release him, but lacked the energy, and finally gave up. As he was carried away, he thought to himself. _He's from the 12th Division..._


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 7, 2009)

"I pressume you do not want to the Captain or Vice-Captain to know you have Bankai now 10th seat Kura."She said forcing herself up onto her feet. Walking over to her Zankaputo and picking it up.
Marco watched her and said clearly, "I couldn't care less. It's nothing worth hiding besides, if one of the captains where to go KIA then I may be recommended for an examination. Ethire way I'm happy so long as I'm treated like all over seated officers."
"Good I'll be sure to congratulate you if you ever do become a Captain."
"Well cya, be sure to not die while your here 20th seat."Marco said and jumped to his feet. He drew his Zankaputo and used it to open a shikai gate before entering and it faded.

On the way back to Soul Society Marco looked at his hand and thought _Man my spirit pressure felt... oddly diffrent it was cold and felt like I was losing myself, I should try avoid using Bankai until I can figure out why my spirit pressure suddernly felt diffrent. Maybe it's natural or just me. This was the first time I used Bankai and I had very little control over my attacks or the ammount of stranght I put behide them._

He looked up seeing the exit up ahead and continued to make his way their at a steady pace. He hoped that it was just a one off or something that would eventully become natural to him or something that related to his Bankai. He exited and entered Soul Society once more; only to be greeted by, "You took your time."
"Sorry Vice-Cap'n but I ran into a little trouble. Does it really matter how long I took so long I came back alive and with the 20th seat unharmed in the human's world?"
"I guess not and dont call me Vice-Cap'n. Show some respect for your superiors."
"Sorry Vice-Captain Rukia. Forgive me."Marco said bowing.
"Accpected, now get back to the barracks."
"Yes Vice-Captain Rukia."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2009)

With Neku/Akira/Max-

?So, This is your friend?? Akira asked, He was slightly amazed that there was yet another human with abilities. But, it would make sense, with Neku?s spirit around and the fact that they?ve been around each other so long, he could have awoken his friends dormant spirit. ?So, Where do we go from here?? Max blinked. ?Not sure, We?ve been wandering around for hours. Honestly, isn?t it kinda weird this place was buried.. But it?s not buried?? Neku rubbed his chin.

?You mean, It?s strange how there is about twenty feet of soil above us, yet the town is dug out in perfect tunnels with not a trace of excess dirt on it?? Akira asked. ?Hey, Why did you have to make me sound like an idiot?? Neku blinked. ?I was agreeing with you.? Akira commented. ?Well.. Ok then.? Neku coughed. ?Now, Let?s get on with getting out of here. Max can you use your earth manipulation shieldie thing to get us out.? Max blinked. ?Uhhh?. I have no idea?.? He commented. Max hadn?t really tried to escape using earth manipulation,

?My guess would be it would be too difficult.? Akira commented. ?I can tell he doesn?t have nearly the same amount of spirit as you and I do, Not only that, but he would have to manipulate not only a pillar to get us up, but a create a hole for us. And then you have to add in he would have to manipulate it with enough power to lift the three of us.? Akira rubbed his chin. Max?s eyes just spun around signifying his brain had stopped working. ?He?s not very good with that kinda stuff.? Neku whispered. 

?Too?. Many? factors?..? Max repeated. ?I?m going to guess he didn?t do well with long division.? Akira blinked. ?Nope.? Neku added. ?Wellp, just get up Max, We fell down a hole, we should be able to find a hole right?? Neku helped max stand up, ?I guess we could.? He commented. ?So, We just have to find a hole!? Neku  began to walk off. ?Shouldn?t we be more concerned with the hollows down here?? Akira asked him, causing neku to freeze in his tracks.

?I suppose we should be concerned with that, But I figured we could just leave and let them be?? He laughed, rubbing the back of his head. ?As a shinigami and yourself a hollow hunter, it?s our duty to see what they are up too.? Akira told him. ?EH!? I?m on vacation~~? Neku slumped over and whined. ?It wont be to bad, besides you wanted to help me with my mission right.? Akira chuckled. ?Oi! Don?t bring that up now.? Neku?s eyes narrowed. 

?I? I feel so left out?? Max sighed and followed behind the two. ?I?m supposed to be Neku?s best friend. We?re supposed to be at the same level? or I?m supposed to be close? but he?s gone light years ahead of me? How can I keep up?? Max sighed and kept close enough to the other two, but kept some distance.

elsewhere-

    ?M?Master?.? The rock hollow from before crawls into a deeper hole inside the tunnels. There was a massive staircase leading down to the bottom of the hole. And another massive stair case leading to its center. ?M..Master!? the rock hollow laughed, stretching out his right arm. ?I? I?ve returned!? He laughed, ?I?ve returned to master!? A voice sighs. ?So you have.? It speaks out. ?And why have you returned to me Estona?? The voice asks. ?My.. My life is for master! My all is for master!? He laughed nervously stretching his arm out and crawling forward, grabbing onto a piece of cloth.

  ?And what master.? The voice speaks out. ?Would want a failure who can?t even kill a human.? Candles explode in flame around the room, brining it out of the darkness. It?s a large golden throne room and sitting on a chair in front of Estona is his master. A man with long flowing blue hair, a white robe with golden trim, bejeweled with all kinds of emeralds, rubies and the like. ?Hmm?? He asks. ?W..What do.. What do you mean master?? Estona laughs. ?Siegfried, Please remove this man from my sight..? A hollow with black scaly skin, large hands and a big yellow eyeball on it?s chest raises a blade. 

  ?NO!!! NO MASTER!! I?VE DONE ALL YOU ASKED! ALL!!! MY LIFE FOR YOU! MY LIFE FOR YOU!!!? He shouts in a crazed tone. ?Siegfried, you are taking too long.? The man sighs and waves Estona off. Siegfried swings down the blade. ?NOOOOO-? Estona?s screams are cut short. ?Really, It?s so hard to find good hollows these days~? The man sighs, flipping back his hair and revealing a small white eyeglass covering his left eye. ?Don?t you agree, Siegfried?? He turns to the hollow. ?Yes. Master Alvian.? He responds.

  ?Do you wish for me to handle the intruders.? He asks. ?hmm~ No. Leave them for now, We have many soldiers left.? Alvian comments and signals someone to walk over to him. A short blonde haired women with a skull for a face walks over to him. ?Y..Yes Master!? she bows. ?Please, Would you clean the soot from my shoe.? He raises his left leg and shows her a small bit of rock dust on it. ?That Estona got it all dirty.? He chuckled. ?R..Right away!? She dropped to her knees and held his leg, while gently brushing the dust off his shoe.

  ?Sir. Estona was a general, shouldn?t we.? Siegfried was cut off. ?Do not worry. The simpleton was barely at the level of general. We have plenty more of greater power and if need be I will simply send you to deal with them.? He commented. ?This is what I am asking master, should I just dispose of them now?? Alvian waved him off. ?A cat does not eat a mouse right away. It toys with it first. We shall wait and see how strong out little mice are then we shall deal with them accordingly.?

With Max/Neku/Akira-

?Just how long is this tunnel.? Neku groans. ?It?s like it goes on forever?? Akira blinks. ?Sigh.? Max walks behind them and FWAM! Slams into Neku?s back. ?What?s up?!? Max jumps back and looks around. ?A?A?Arancar!? They shout. ?WHERE!?? Max looks around frantically. ?Ah.. wait, it?s just a statue.? They blink. ?phew.? Max fell to a slump and wiped his brow. ?So?? Akira walks up to the statue, it?s an arrancar holding a spear in it?s right hand, in guard position. ?I wonder why they would have such a thing.? Akira tilted his head.

?ALLOW ME TO SHOW YOU SHINIGAMI!!!? A voice shouts, Akira quickly turns around, Neku and Max go to help him, but Akira is tackled to the ground and vanishes in a puff of smoke. ?A?akira!? Neku shouts and rushes to the spot he was and pats the ground. ?The hell happened!?? Max exclaimed. ?I don?t know! Hurry up and let?s get moving! Now we?ve got to find Akira and the exit!? Max nods and the two take a right and go down another tunnel.

With Akira-

?OOF!? he flies out of another puff of smoke and arrives in a large golden room. ?This is the temple of our ancestors!? A pale white hollow with long lanky limbs and small body comments. It?s mask resembles that of a frogs face. ?What was that ability just now.? Akira asked, slowly standing up. ?My body is capable of movement that surpasses shunpo! Ultra High Speed!? The frog laughs. ?Teleportation?? Akira draws his blade. ?Ah. No. It?s high speed movement, I actually do have to use my legs to go the distance.? The frog corrects.

?Ok.? Akira holds out his blade. ?Release the winds of destiny, Kazehime!? His blade glew green and his spirit exploded, but nothing about him changed. ?HEHHEHEHE! YOUR SHIKAI DOES NOTHING! AND USING IT SO EARLY!? The frog almost croaked. ?I want to end this quickly.? He looked around the golden room, it was indeed a temple with the figures of hollows surrounding the two of them. Creepy for a shinigami.. very creepy.

?COME ON SHINIGAMI!!!? the frog leaped forward and vanished into a cloud of smoke. ?The smoke is created by him going from normal speed to super high speed. I think..? Akira thinks to himself. He watches the area, even if he?s moving at a speed that supposedly surpasses shunpo, He can?t escape the wind. Something clicks in Akira?s mind. ?NOW!? He stabs hi blade in the ground and creates a small tornado around himself.

?GUAH!? The frog is knocked backwards. ?Damn shini-? Before he can finish, a slash appears across his chest. ?WHA!?? The frog looks down, Akira points his blade at him. ?I can command the wind, even in a tunnel.? The frog growled. ?I?m the great Frogner! General of-?FWOOSH! A second cut on his chest. ?Shut up and let?s end this battle as soon as possible. I?ve got other things to take care of.? Akira sighed and then held up his hand. ?Dark Moon, shining with empty light. Glow a sudden brightness; unleash an unyielding darkness Hado number Ten Crescent Scythe!? A crescent shaped blast of reatsu speeds towards the Frogner.

?CROAK SHIELD!? His body swells up ten times bigger and he lets out a massive ?RIBBIT!!!? Blasting away Akira?s attack and sending rocks and debris flying towards the shinigami. ?Damn.? Akira thinks to himself as he slices down the larger chunks of rock. ?I wont be defeated so easily Shinigami!? the frog shouted. ?Kazehime, Please show your true form??Akira asked. ?NOO!!!! HE?S TOO UGLY!!!!? She screamed. ?I HATE FROGS!!!!? Akira sweatdropped.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2009)

With Ssob-

He wen?t back to his room, or rather, the room he, Ereki and Kou shared. ?Damn it!? Ssob kicked open the door and slammed it behind him. ?Why did I even accept this job! I don?t want to be here! GAH!? He kicked a chunk of rock that littered las noches. ?What was he even talking about!? Ssob grumbled. ?What the hell is going on!!!? He unleashed his reatsu, He had never let it just flow out before, it felt good, real good. ?W..WHAT IS THAT!?? Someone shouts. ?It. It feels like an espada??  

Kou and Ereki quickly rush in and see Ssob releasing all his reatsu. ?SSOB!? Kou jumps forward and pounces on Ssob, knocking him out of his Reatsu release. ?WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!?? she shouts at him. ?Huff?huff?huff?? His breathing had become difficult. ?It? It felt good? like all my stress? just vanished?? He chuckled. ?WELL DON?T DO IT AGAIN!!!? Kou shouted. ?You really scared us there.? Ereki sighed. ?Thought you were just going to leak it all out till you died.? 

?Why would I do that?? Ssob blinked. ?BECAUSE YOU?RE AN IDIOT!? they both shout at him. ?EH!? SPEAK FOR YOURSELVES!!!!? Ssob shouted right back at the two of them. Elsewhere, Reaper sat on a broken towered and looked toward his fractions room. ?Yup. Just what I thought.? He let out a sigh. ?Don?t know if I should be happy or sad about that.?

Ssob stood up and brushed himself, off. "Well, I should go get some training done i think." He rubs his chin. "I'll make my way to the human world." He nods. "EH! What about the boss!" Kou and Ereki shout. "Eh, I don't care about him!" He takes a proud stance. "I'll just go to the human world and become stronger! I heard about this island long ago that worshiped hollow, i should be able to get some good training in there."

Kou and Ereki blink. "Ok, But we're staying here." They stomp their feet. "Well then i'll see you later." He walked out the door, but his hand was grabbed by Kou. "P...Please. be careful..." She looked down and blushed. "I'll be fine! I'm the super awesome Ssob! Ruler of parts of Hueco mundo but mostly nothing!" He cheered. "THAT'S NOT SOMETHING TO BE PROUD OF!" 

With Isac- 

"Damn it!" He tried to get himself ballanced but riding atop a massive tiger is rather difficult. "GRWAR!!" The beast roars, everyone just see's Isac riding on a bike, but that is faaar from the truth, considering the fact that the tiger is appx. 36 ft long from nose to tail... 

With Josef-

"Now then, You've gotten much stronger." Victor nods. "But there is a long way to go, We still have many things to cover, Example, Your bow skill is horrible. Your bow control is horrible and your will to learn is horrible. I'll pound everything into you until you become the perfect quincy! then i'll pound it into you more until you beg me to stop! then i'll stop, then i'll make you train more!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 8, 2009)

> Shirou was fighting with Shin, this guy was tough and pressuring Shirou. "Very good Kenjutsu, but try this."
> Shirou's sword split back into the two daggers, and Shirou started to slash with both of them, they worked better at such close distance.
> 
> "I like you, you know, Shinigami. I know show me the 2nd division and I will leave quietly and put in a good word for you. You don't belong here, your killing intent and your pride is too much for these lowly shinigami." As he said that, his daggers increased in the speed of the jabs, although Shin seemed to be countering and parrying fairly well.



"Are you thick or something?"Shin said as he parried the jabs."You won't learn anything from me."Out of annoyance he initiated his release, this was taking way too long and whether or not this guy could also could copy his release didn't matter at this point.If so he would just finish it off with his superior skill and knowledge he has with/off the Shikai, in worst case he would just go Bankai on his ass.

"Soukutsu, Shinzui Tatsujin!"The usual effect of his release took place and Shin didn't waste time with activating a realm.This time the Fifth realm was chosen.Shin was thinking that the Hakuda user would be fast and skilled enough to parry those daggers in this short window of time he had before Shirou would copy his zanpakuto again and before that happened he would take Shirou out with his katana while the realm ghost distracted Shirou.

Or at least that was what he planned to do, Shirou had proven to be quite a capable opponent and it seemed a bit naive to think Shin could take him out like that easily but he was expecting to at least get a good hit in with this, maybe even take an arm.This was hopeful thinking but an injury like that would give him the advantage needed to finish this quickly


----------



## Serp (Apr 8, 2009)

Shin had released his zanpaktou and summoned what looked like a black version of himself. 
"Whats this?!" Shirou asked. 

The black ghost wasted no time, before its superior hand to hand skill was quickly fucking up his dagger strikes. Shirou still had a few trump cards left and he wasn't gonna let this Shinigami take him out so easy.

"Very nice shinigami, but lets see how well you do against this." Shirou got the bladed side of the dagger and cut across his palm, the blood dripped onto the blade and was sucked in. "Braido Worksu ability one...Roulette." Roulette isn't much of a special ability rather the original ability but at high speeds. Shirou's Blade Works started to change into another blade and then into another and another at increasing speeds.

"Ha blade works when my blood drops on it, looses focus and can't stay in one form so it constantly switches, I have come to use that to my advantage." 

Shirou started to swing the rapidly changing blade, this allowed for confusion on reach and shape of the blade for not only the user but the opponent, it was a gamble but Shirou didn't care. Shirou began swing at the ghost, trying to cut it down to size.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2009)

Akira Vs Frogner (or whatever the F*CK i named him.)

?YOU DAMN SHINIGAMI! HOW DARE UNDERESTIMATE ME!? Frogner growls. ?Kazehime, I could really use your help on this one!? Akira shouts. ?ICKY~~~~? She squeals. ?ALLOW ME TO SHOW YOU THE POWER OF A GENERAL!? He stands fully upright and his stomach begins to increase in size until it looks ready to burst. ?Oh, that?s just nasty.? Akira comments, A slit forms in the center. ?Gonna hurl.? He turns around, green in the face. 

SPLASH! The sound alone made akira lose his lunch. ?Heh, Can?t handle the true power of a General eh, Shinigami.?  Akira quickly turned around, the mans voice had changed. ?This is my true self.? A massively fat frog, with a massive white mask stands infront of akira. ?Ah, Don?t you lose your speed advantage?? Akira blinked. ?SPEED IS NOTHING NOW THAT I HAVE MORE RAW POWER THEN TWO THOUSAND SHOTGUNS!!? 

His tongue fires out at Akira who simple slices downward and cuts it off. ?GUAH!!! MUH TUN!!! MUH TUN!!? The frog pulls it back in and begins to make frantic motions to reattach it. ?It?s.. almost sad I have to kill someone as pathetic as you..? Akira sighed. ?NOOO!!!!? Kazehime shouted. ?TOO GROSSS!!!!? FWOOSH! His sword cut through the hollow. ?You should have never gotten rid of your speed? it was the one thing you had that was worth while?? Akira sweatdroped. 

Elswhere-

?SIR!? A small frog arrives. ?General Frogner has fallen!? Siegfried sighs. ?Another one, So soon? Are they after us, or are they simply protecting themselves.? He shook his head. ?What are your orders sir! The Hopping Toads have lost their commander! As such you are now who we take our orders from!? The frog saluted. ?Just continue on as usual, do not alert the other generals. If they are coming after us then they will find the generals themselves. If they were just protecting themselves, perhaps we wont have to do anything.? 

The frog tilted his head. ?But, didn?t you want to kill the intruders.? Siegfried shook his head. ?There was a reason for that.? He commented. ?Eh? Reason? What?? The frog had one hand on his chin, the other on his elbow. ?Do not worry about that, Get going and tell the others that word of Frogners defeat is to be leaked to no one.? The frog saluted. ?AYE SIR!? Then jumped out into the dirt. ?Sigh.? Siegfried collapsed onto a chair and pulled off his head.

Revealing long red hair and sharp teeth mask fragments on either side of his face. ?How much longer will we be at this.? He thought to himself, putting the helmet on a table sitting next to him. ?We?ve only just regained our hollow powers and Alvian wishes to take over the world of humans??


With Max/Neku-

"LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!" A blue pillar of flame engulfs a hollow and causes it to explode into balls of blue light. "Heh, General my ass." Neku huffs, his clothes are ripped and he looks battered. "Neku.... He.. He's at a completely different level." Max fell to his knees. "He's... so far ahead... It feels... As if i'm stuck in cement and he's riding free in the air....  The impossible goal you can never attain...." Max sighed. "I.. I wont be at his level.... I can never get to his level..."

With Alvian-

"hmm..." He looks at a screen floating in the air, it shows Max's deepest thoughts. "How.. How did you get such a thing master Alvian!" The blond haired servant is shocked at such power. "It is one of the generals abilities. He is physically weak, But his ability is capable of reading the hearts and minds of all beings." Alvian placed his hand under his chin and rested his head on it. "This one could be of use to us." He then switched to Neku's truest feelings. "SAVE AKIRA AND MAX THEN GET OUT OF HERE!!!!!" Those words flooded the screen. "This one.. We might be able to manipulate."

He sighed and waved the screen to Akira. "But this one, He will not be so easy." He comments. "Return to Meeko. Return to Meeko." Alvian looks over to the blond women. "You see, His deepest wish is to return to the one called Meeko. I can try to manipulate him with the promise of getting out of here. But most likely he would just try to kill me before finding his own way to escape." He comments.

"Eh? Then what about the, Neku, One." She asks. "Hmm. He is iffy, While i could tempt him, The best i could do was use his friend as a means of getting him to help. But even then that is only temporary, Then even if i offered him a way of escape, he would simply take the information, try to kill me and leave." He spoke with no confidence in his voice. "Truly, either way i can only attain the weakest one." He sighed. "My army is so weak, I want a powerful general." 

The girl blinked. "Wait master... Can you see their past?" She asked. "Ah? Yes. Why?" He questioned. "Well.. what if we look back and see what kind of power the weak one has..." He blinked. "Hmm.. why didn't i think of that." He pat her head. "This is why i keep you around." The truth is, he had thought of it, and done it already. He simply felt like testing the servant to see if she was worthey to stay alive.

"Ah, Puppet master." Alvian comments, looking over max's previous battles. "Puppet Master?" The girl blinks. "That is whay i've nicknamed his powers." He shows her. "You see, He uses spirit strings. thus, he is like the puppet master, moving the earth and all things as he pleases." He then grins as large as he can. "A truly powerful ability, If in the right hands. my hands."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 8, 2009)

"Here it is."

Selia and Alan disembarked the seaplane, stretching their legs on the shore of the island.

"You call me when you want to be picked up," the pilot tossed them a communicator, "I don't wanna be around should the shit hit the fan."

Alan nodded, and set up the dunes, towards the centre of the island, from which the strange Reiatsu emerged.

"It's like a plant," Selia commented, "It's trying to grow and find a patch of Reishi to extend its roots through. I guess whatever it is, we should be thankful this is such a barren land spiritually."

"I'd hate to see something like it growing in Karakura," Alan agreed, "that's for sure."

They moved on, eventually reaching the strange field. Across it, hundreds of tiny portals were open, Hollow flying between them in a never ending stream. They never changed direction, nor tried to leave the area. They just flew from one portal to the next, eternally.

"Selia," Alan was staring at them, "Do you remember, six years ago, when we went to that carnival? Do you remember the duck and water pistol game?"

"I remember me beating you at it," Selia smiled.

"Lies," Alan raised his hand at the same time as his sister, both forming their bows, "You know I won that."

"Maybe a redo then?" The arrows began to form.

"Let's."

And the air was alive with them, hunting the Hollow.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 9, 2009)

'Malekith,' Ace looked down at the small figure in his doorway. 'What a coincidence.'

'Coincidence?'

Ace smiled. Malekith frowned up at him. It was likely that he was just trying to screw with him, he would do that from time to time. Once again, he reminded himself Ace really could not be trusted. He needed to buy some time to think about how to give him the information. It struck him how much of a bad idea not planning beforehand how he would handle the confrontation was.

'This isn't about the girl you smuggled in today by any chance?'

Shit. Ace's smile grew wider.

'Come in, I'm eager to hear all about it.'

Ace had managed to blag himself a room larger than those normally allocated to students. It was strewn with a sort of organised rubbish. What looked like a mess to Malekith was probably ordered to Ace: he had no doubt if he asked for something Ace would know where it is in his room immediately. As always with his friend, getting him to say where was the tricky part.

'Tell me about this girl then.'

'Why should I?'

'You were the one that came here Malekith. What are you doing here if you do not want my help?'

Malekith bit his lip. He'd just have to tell the whole story.

'Okay,' Ace was nodding after hearing the whole thing, 'sounds like you are in quite the position.'

'Don't tell anyone.'

'Too late for that?'

'What?'

'Use your brain Malekith, I knew before you even told me.'

Malekith blinked. Realisation, fear riding with it, rose inside him. 'That guy that caught us.'

'Damiel.'

'What should I do.'

'I suspect that he has already told the highers ups. For the moment, don't do anything. I'll help you, you've got me interested, but don't go and see this girl until I say.'

'But-'

'It's too late, we'll continue talking in the morning.' Ace was on his feet and hustling Malekith out of the door before he could protest.

He heard the door swish closed behind him, taking all light in the situation with it. Malekith could not help but feel he was no less alone than when he had come here. Hopefully he would not regret it later.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

With Akira-

?Now how do I get out of here.? He sighed and left the temple. He needed to find a way to get out of this hole and find whoever he was after for this mission. While lost in thought he paid no attention to where he was going and FWAM! ?WHAT THE HELL!?? Akira shouted, he jumped back, not knowing if it was friend or foe. ?ARA!?? Ssob called out. ?Ah? It?s? the arrancar.? Akira sweat dropped. ?WAIT WHAT?RE YOU DOING HERE! Akira pointed his blade at him. ?Are you in league with these bastards?!? Ssob jumped back. ?I WAS JUST CURIOUS ABOUT THIS PLACE!!!? He cried out.

?Oh? Akira blinked and lowered his blade. "Well... Don't be." He commented. "Oi! what were you talking about anyway?" Ssob asked him. "This is none of your concern." Akira turned his back to him. "I have information on the essspppaaaaddaaa~" Ssob whispered in Akira's ear. "Eh?" Akira turned around, Ssob back in his first spot. "You... have information on the espda...?" Akira blinked. "Yup." Ssob took a proud stance. He knew Akira would fall for it, he had too. "F..Fine..." Akira thought this information would be useful in getting on Kama's good side.


"There's a bunch of hollow down here, They seem to have formed a group. And it may or may not be related to a mission i'm currently on. What's your information." He asked Ssob. "The espada...." Ssob leaned in close. "Have reformed." He commented. "T...That's it....?" Akira blinked. "IT'S MAJOR INFORMATION!!!" Ssob shouted. "N..Not really... we.. we had supiscions of that already.." Ssob jumped back and his world shattered. "MY INFORMATION WAS USELESS!?" He drops to his knees. "Eh! Well.. Not in so many words..." Akira laughed nervously. "Forget it... My information is useless... I'm useless...."


Ssob curled up in the fetal possition. "Leave me to die. For it's all i can do right." Akira sighed and pat Ssob on the back. "Come on. Let's get going." He sighed. "Eh? really?" Ssob blinked. "Yes. I.. I could use your help.." He smiled. "YES!!!" Ssob jumped up. "Oh... btw, can you get us out of here?" He asked. "Ah. I could, but we'd have to go through Hueco mundo." Ssob comments. ".... Never mind." Akira walks off, Ssob following behind.


With Alvian-

"Oh? Another one?" He blinked. "These people are so full of suprises." He chuckled. "M...Master, Is.. Is it alright to just let them run free?" The blonde servant asked. "Of course. As i had already said. A cat does not kill a mouse right away." Alvian leaned back. "Now, bring me a glass of whine. I thurst." She nodded and rushed off. "Let us see what's going on with the other two." He commented.


With Neku/Max-


The two walked alone through the dark. "W..Where the hell are we going?" Max looked around. "I dunno, Whereever the hell that direction is." Neku pointed at a small glimmer of light. "Ah? An exit!" Max, Overly excited rushed off towards the light. "OI! WAIT UP!" Neku tried to run after him, but something was stopping him. "Kekekekekeke. Don't ruin masters plans!" He looked up and saw eight glowing eyes looking back at him. "I am Arachnios! Spider King!" He laughed again. "Why... do i always end up fighting a spider...." Neku sweatdropped.


With Max-


"THERE IT IS NEKU!" Max laughed and looked out over a golden pyramid.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 9, 2009)

With Shin

Shin and the ghost stood back, watching what kind of trick Shirou would pull out of his hat. After their opponent had cut open his palm and let his blood trickle on his zanpakuto it started to warp.Changing it's shape at high speeds.It was obvious that it was a dangerous technique, even if it didn't look like it. Well dangerous in the field where Shin was most comfortable in, Kenjutsu.

There was no way of calculating your opponent's moves like this, how was one to block a slash from a sword that might become shorter or longer right before it meets your blade, effectively passing trough your defenses. Shin jumped backed wisely while the ghost went on the offensive, mostly to buy Shin some time.While the ghost battled Shirou Shin could put some distance between the two.

The ghost was holding his own briefly before an arm was cut off, then the head was cut off, causing it to dissolve.But at this point it didn't matter anymore, at least not to Shin. He had activated the First realm and the spherical ghosts were created.This was more a test though, wondering how Shirou would handle long range attacks like these. He could change the blade of his weapon as much as he want but it makes no difference against an explosion.

After that the Sixth realm was waiting for Shirou, though he had rarely used that realm for anything but binding spells, the long range support it offered could be useful to supplement his own Kenjutsu while he battled an opponent with a weird asssed Shikai that kept changing shape like that.As confident Shin was in his Kenjutsu it was too much of a risk to get in a close combat situation.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 9, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin stood on the mountainside, looking down at the scenery around him. A good place. It allowed a view down over all the hollows in the surrounding area. And soon they would be hunted. 

The hunger loomed over Potemkin again. It had come in strength during Rahs' fight with the shinigami, the bloodlust infecting Potemkin. He felt it would be impolite to leave during the acquisition and subsequent inhabitance of the new area, but now it was too strong to ignore.

Vashta had been nearby, and was picked up by Potemkin on his way out of the hierarchy. No others were needed, and not many would be useful anyways. Potemkin was hungering for a battle with another strong hollow, any weak comrades would not be useful. 

He traveled out into the surrounding wilderness, looking for prey.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

With Max-

"Eh? Eh? Neku?" He turned all around trying to find Neku. "Greetings." A man in a long white robe, with long blue hair bowed to Max. "EH!? How'd you get here!?" He jumped back. "I've been here." He commented. "This is my kingdom." He smiled at Max. "My name is Alvian. Ruler of the underverse." He bowed. "Underverse...?" Max tilted his head. "Ah. Let me explain, This town was completely burried long ago by vengeful souls. I've taken to cleaning it out and brining it back to it's former glory. It's like it's own seperate world from everywhere else. It's own little universe." He smiled. "So, Since it is underground, I've named it the underverse."

Max looked around. "Well.. I've got to find my friends..." Max turned around. "Oh. But you don't need them." Alvian grabbed his arm. "No.. no.. It's.. It's the other way around." He laughed. "No.. You don't need them." Alvian gripped Max's hand harder. "Eh.. L..Let go..." He tried to pull away. "Listen to me, You have a great gift. One which can control all things in this world. Puppet Master Max." Max's eyebrow raised. "P.Puppet master?" He asked. "Yes, Your ability, to use strings to manipulate even invisible air around us." Alvian smiled. "It's truly an amazing ability. Do you think you could use it to control the hearts of people?" He tilted his head. "I... I don't know..."

Max blinked and returned his arm to himself. "I do young Max." Alvian grinned. "If you'd agree, I can teach you to control your ability." He held out his hand in a polite gesture this time. "What.. What about Neku." He asked. "Did he not abandon you? Did he not leave you? Did he not surpass you and let you fall into the darkness by yourself? Ignore him, abandon those who abandoned you. I will show you how to become truly powerful." Max slowly reached out and shook Alvian's hand. Black strands escape from the surface of Alvian's skin and enter Max's arm. "GUAH!" Max screams out. "The contract is fulfilled." Alvian grins.

With Neku-

"WAKE UP DAMN IT!" DOOOM!!!!! Neku's spiritual energy explodes. His right and left arms transform along with his head. "W.WHAT THE HELL!?" The Spider hollow jumped backwards. "HELLS INFINATE INFERNO! LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!" Before the hollow knew it, a blue flame mixed with another flame. "GUAH!!!!!!" "Spider-Kabobs anyone." Neku chuckled.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Shirou was fighting the dark figure, until he managed to dispatch it. "Fuck Yea!" But his exclamation was short lived as small ghost like figures appeared and started to surround him. 

The ghosts were chomping away, as Shirou started to wave his blade around aiming to cut them. 
"Arg fuck these gastly entities!" :ho

------------
Arturia had found it the second division barracks.

She pushed open the door, Caliburn in hand. 

The shinigami inside saw her and rushed to stop her, Caliburn turned invisible to all but Arturia and she began to cut them all down to size, that was until she felt a reiatsu stronger than most she had cut down coming towards her.

----------
Kagato had left Kazuo in the care of the fourth division and decided to take a walk around the academy, he was interested to see how Shinigami trained one of their own. He had put his uniform to wash and was reduced to wearing what seemed like the Shinigami in training uniform. He was not allowed to wear the black one as he was not a Shinigami. So he settled for this. 

He walked through the doors of the academy, but before he knew it he was being pushed around from place to place, given a blank sword and pushed in a class.

"Wait what?"

-----
Nagi on the other hand had taken this man's body back to the 12 division. He had a go at examining it before Mayuri got to it. This man's body seemed extra strong almost as if he had arrancar heirro but the other signs of Heirro where not visible. Blue body suit, white ring and red lance zanpaktou. The zanpaktou had the distinct shinigami reiatsu aura, the man himself was more complex making it hard to figure out what it was, but a dark feeling was coming from his ring. 

"Hmm!" Nagi said to himself.

"NO! bad eel, don't eat it!" Mayuri shouted from behind Nagi.

Nagi turned around with a less than amused look on his face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

It had only been late afternoon when Frayzon crossed the World Gate, heading to the Real World for his Hollow Hunt. But differences in time were enough to make it the dead of night when he emerged above the city.

Hollow Hunts were always commissioned at night. If a fight broke out in full, it was best when most people were asleep, when all collateral were out of the way.

Frayzon stood silently on the air, watching the city beneath his feet. Liveliness was still here and there, but for the most part, it was silence. He just needed to find the odd one out, the presence that should not be. Then he could hone in on it and destroy it.

Loud cries echoed up to him. They reached him because no one else was able to hear them.

"Hey," Frayzon descended to the streets, moving around the piles of rubbish in the back alley, towards the sobbing, "it's okay." The young girl, curled tightly into a ball at the back wall of the alley, was shaking uncontrollably. Frayzon knelt down before her, placing a warm hand on her arm. "I can help you," he was calm, collected, doing his best for his charges, "I'll send you on, to where there's no more pain or sadness."

It wasn't fully true, not by a long shot. But, and Frayzon believed this, it was better than here.

"......uuuuttt," the long drawn wail from the young girl made Frayzon move closer, to hear what she was trying to say, "Look out!"

It was too late now. Before he could make another move, the rapid thundering as the Hollow smashed every piece of trash in her way sounded out, and the snake wrapped tightly around Frayzon.

"Weeeeeeeel," she hissed, her head waving back and forth between Frayzon's, his body so heavily bound by her that he could not move, "I've caught something tasty in my trap." Her head turned a full 180 degrees, so that she was looking at the tiny girl spirit. "You can run now," she hissed, voice full of sinuous insinuations, "I'll chase you later."

The girl, crying all the time, ran. She had been used, and her life was still doubtful. But she ran all the same. The snake's neck cracked as it added another 180, to look at Frayzon one more.

"Mmmmmm," she leaned forward, rubbing her head against Frayzon, "You smell...delicious." Frayzon struggled, but couldn't move. He had been played. Badly. His face contorted into one of disgust as the snake's jaws open, and her tongue touched him, running up along his cheek. "You taste wondrous as well."

"Eat me and be done with it, monster," Frayzon was defiant, "I am not sport to be made of."

"But love," the tongue was wrapping around his neck now, "That takes all the fun out of it."

Frayzon struggled still, but the snake had him bound tightly. He was losing feeling in his limbs, and knew he was running out of time. The tongue reached the top of his robe, and began to feel around beneath it. The snake appeared to want to draw this out as long as possible, to humiliate, to disgrace. But Frayzon would have none of it. He pushed his Reiatsu to full, and gave all his strength to moving. The snake's body shifted a little, and he began to move his arms. But her coils clamped tight again, and he couldn't move anymore.

"You're strong, delicious one," she was crooning, enjoying the struggle fully, "But I have your taste. I will never let you go."

The tongue was under his clothes now. Wrapping around his arms. His arms which, when he had struggled, had come together, and his hands made contact. That was all he needed. The technique Captain Neith had drilled into him was active. The yellow Reishi field of Scythe surged up, and shore off the tip of the snake's tongue. She screamed then, and the coils loosened. Pumping out even more of his Reiryoku, Frayzon enhanced the field further, and shifted his hands against the body of the snake. A clean cut, and he had severed her lower half.

She screamed and thrashed, blood spraying everywhere, blinding Frayzon as he swung his hands that were blades. When it finally became clear that he was the only one making movements now, he deactivated the technique and wiped the blood from his eyes. The severed tail and tongue of the snake was lying here still, but her upper body was gone. She had escaped. Damn.

Still covered in her blood, Frayzon went following the spiritual trail remaining. It was only a few alleys away. He pushed aside the stack of papers, and found the young girl cowering there.

"Please don't hurt me," she begged, "She was going to eat me. Please. I'm sorry I'm so sorry."

Frayzon drew his sword, to gasps of the girl, who was really starting to cry and scream. He flipped it around, raised it, and pressed the hilt against her forehead. The fluttering of a black butterfly and she was gone.

He had sent on a Soul, but failed to kill a Hollow. Isis would have stern words considering how Frayzon had been ambushed. It had only been his superior strength that had given him the chance to win. He had been beaten in the realm of intelligence. That was something that galled him. Outsmarted by a Hollow.

This would not be the last time they met. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning should have brought explosions and drama. The academy should have been rocked by the taboo broken-by one of their own no less! Malekith had expected to have been shouted down on sight.

What he had not taken account of was the waiting. No one knew. Of course not. Ace was hardly gonna go telling everyone and if Damiel had went to the authority figures they would want to keep it quite. That left a horrible tension hanging around Malekith's throat. It threatened to tighten in a moment.

There seemed to be another in class almost as furtive as him. He did not recognise the student. Some strange struck Malekith about him, but he could not say what it was. Attention away from the boring lesson, he was glad to have a distraction from his current worries.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Although Kags had lost most of his abilities somehow, he still was highly spiritually aware and he noticed someone focusing on him.

Kags turned to face the person. And then got up and walked up to him, not caring about the rest of the class, nor the person giving the lesson. Kags stooped in front of him, hands on knees and looked him in the eye. 

"Hmmmm." Kags mumbled. Kags was not afraid of anyone in the academy when he could give some captains a run for their money.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 9, 2009)

Andy and Patrick walked in silence as they walked back to the second division barracks or forced back in Andy case. She wanted to know what the hell his problem was and why he was acting so damn weird like someone was about to kill her.

"Patrick, will you please talk to me? What is going on?" but he didn't answer, "DAMN IT PATRICK ANSWER ME!!!!" she demanded, suddenly he stoped and she hit her head against his back, "AH!!! What the hell!?" she didn't notice that hey were already at the second division barracks already.

The door was open and they saw a women kicking the shit out the guards. Patrick grab a hold of his sword and rushed toward her with strong killing intent and a pretty strong reiatsu. "Andy I need you to run." Patrick ordered, Andy looked at him confused, "What!? No way your fighting her alone!"

*"I SAID GO NOW!!!!!!!!!"* there was so much force in his voice it made her fall to her knee's. His spirtual pressure was so strong it made him a completly different person.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 9, 2009)

Malekith winced away. What the hell? The student was standing over him, looking at him with curiosity flickering in his eyes. Was this guy crazy? Suddenly, Malekith found that his troubles were gone for good. The teacher was shouting something, but it seemed to be background.

'What the-who are you?'


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

The guy winced away from Kagato's gaze. 
"Whats the matter guy, anything I can help you with."

The teacher in that class started to shout. Kagato rose up from his stooping position to fully upright, and turned and looked at the teacher straight in the eye.
"What! Your not one of my students!" 

Kagato yawned, "Yea I know, and what?" Before turning back to Malekith and smiling.

"I am Kagato Nisshin, and you are?"


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 9, 2009)

Malekith shook his head. The guy was a psycho.

'What is your problem?' Malekith knew he sounded braver than he felt. The teacher was shouting, and the student turned around for a moment. Malekith stumbled to his feet and felt for his bokken. It was there. There was a sense of safety that flooded through him as he grasped it.

Around them a whisper was rising into a clamour. People were looking up at both of them. It struck Malekith that the scene was oozing with confrontation. Not what he was needing. What was this guy's problem?


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Kagato turned his head to the side in the most innocent of ways.
"My problem, well where do I start."
Kagato noticed this guy had gotten his wooden sword in his hand. But he continued to think.

"Well I just had my kidney stolen by Mayuri, lost most of my abilities, wound up back in school, and now a cocky little man is if I recall correctly attempting to challenge me."

Kagato scratched his head. "Sound about right."

Kags noticed as the rest of the class had shut up and was watching them. Kagato raised his hands. "Have no fear young Shinigami in training." He said with a wide grin on his face.

----------
Arturia was still carving up victims in the 2nd division. She noticed someone rushing towards her with a rising reiatsu. 

She intercepted him and blocked his blade strike.
"So you look strong." She licked her lips, while in battle Arturia took on a different persona.

"So tell me where the maggots nest is and I'll leave you one arm to pleasure yourself with."


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 9, 2009)

'Challenge you? Look, I don't want any trouble-' Malekith stopped talking as he realised how stupid that sounded. He had his weapon drawn-if he backed down he'd look weak and the guy would fight him anyway, but...

Something else tickled the edge of his mind. 'Mayuri stole your kidney? What the hell?' This was getting more surreal by the moment. Why had no one else moved to stop this guy? He could not decide if it was fear or curiosity that held them back. The bastards, Malekthi felt a surge of anger, they want to see him lose.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

"CERO!" BOOM!!! Another General falls to the power of the intruders. "Hmm~ That leaves only one general left." Alvian comments. "Is it time for me to deal with them master?" Siegfried looks at the blue haired man. "I suppose. The last general is impossible to find afterall and he is the least capable in battle." He looks at the screen. "Isn't that right, Clypto." The screen grows a wide smirk. "It is true master." Alvian smiled and turned his head. "But, do save one for me to test the newest member of our group on, would you?" A man dressed in odd clothing stands next to Alvian. "Not at all sir." Siegfried bows.

With Neku-

"AHHH!!!!" He shouts. "AHH!!!" Two others shout. "Oh.. It's Ssob and Akira." Neku blinks. "DON'T JUST OH!!!! US!!!" they both shout. "Eh.. What's up." He motions knocking the ash off a cigar. "Nothing." They both blink. "We were headed towards this strange light." Ssob answered. "Oh? Me too." Neku blinks. "Weird...." they all laugh.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

"Nooo Trouble ey? Well thats no fun."

Kagato poked him on the forehead.

"Your quite stuck up, I think. I would call you a pussy but its understandable to be afraid of me, even without the bulk of my powers, losing a kidney and coming out of major surgery, you being a noob and all." 

Kagato shrugged and then ran a hand through his hair, he release a small bit of reiatsu, not alot but enough to make them feel it.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 9, 2009)

He felt the reiatsu tingle down his spine. Bloody show off. Bloody class. He should show them all. There was anticipation in all of the faces around. Few had any time for him, and they did not respect him. This would be something they would laugh about later-how little Malekith had got embarrassed.

Still, he could feel his legs shaking. They were still beneath his line of vision. This newcomer had not noticed. Should he fight? It was that or be laughed at. Malekith had been beaten up, laughed at, enough recently. Time to put an end to it. Show all those bastards, and this smiling cocky crazy man, whoever the hell he was.

'If you want a fight,' his voice felt weak in comparison to his tormentor's, 'then just bloody well say so.' The statement sent a shock wave of murmurs through the crowd.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 9, 2009)

Patrick scoffed in disgust as she asked where the maggots nest was, "I'll tell you when hell freeze's over bitch." he said with a angry grin. He then pushed her back to get some space between the two and he took out out his Tachi sword.

Suddenly he saw Andy by his side with her sword out to, "I told you to get out of here." he said, ignoring his orders, she begin to call out her Shikai, "Blaze the heavens, AMATERASU!!!"  she shouted.

Her blade was soon consumed in flame transforming into the weird looking sword, _"What the hell kind of weapon is that?_ he thought to himself. Soon Andy made the first move and pointed her blade at the women, "Explode." She said softly, and her sword spews a large fireball headed towards her enemy.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Kagato looked down at this guy, he actually suggested a fight. Kags was impressed. 
"A fight, it wouldn't be counted as a fight, more of a beating per se, but yeah lets play." 
The others in the class were watching him and he could see some snickering, Kags had not meant to show this guy up, he was just being himself. 

Kags pulled out his blank sword, the closest thing he had done to a real sword was smashing Shin's zanpaktou with his bow arcs, and playing with one of his fathers Seeles when he was 12.

He swung the blade around from side to side, it was a nice weight and Kags had something nice in store for this Shinigami.
----------

Large fire balls headed for Arturia, but she quickly flicked out of the way, she was no where near as fast as Cu or as Versatile as Shirou but she was a beast when it came to pure fighting.

Arturia swung Caliburn and a wave of air when shooting towards the two shinigami. 

"Well I guess that means both arms will be going."

The weird thing about, Arturia's wind strike was that only half of it came from her zanpaktou's ability, the other half of the wind force was because the immense power behind her strikes was enough to cut the air.

---------
An Alarm sounded.
"What!" 

"Amen'hoko-san, Kurotsuchi-Taichou! Another 2 people like this have been found in seireitei, one is battling newly appointed Yagami-taichou while the other is slashing up the 2nd division."

"Where is Soi-fon-taichou?" Ask Mayuri.

"She is out!"

"Nagi, got and get me that specimen, I want it alive this time so no Nom Nom, ok."

Nagi nodded and bolted for the second division barracks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 9, 2009)

With Klaud 

The Quincy had taken a well deserved rest after that fiasco in Hueco Mundo, though he had gotten a lot stronger they had ran into a high level Arrancar and were forced to retreat. Klaud was now looking trough the books he had on Hollows and was looking up what they had on Arrancars.He had spent the night reading every single book he had with him here.

Sadly not that many since he was just a guest here.But it would have to due for now, maybe he could ask his master about it later. So far he had learned about Las Noches and Arrancar specific techniques. Like how that one superfast rain of energy blasts had been some sort of modified Bala technique and their Hirenkyaku equivelant was Sonido.

"It was damn fast, it had a rather distinct sound though."Klaud mumbled to himself as he thought back at that fight and remembered that sound.He couldn't quite explain it but out of the blue that sound could be heard right behind you and then could expect to have a near death experience."Imagine what would've happened if Cross-sama had been just a bit slower."

"But the Espada huh?"He head heard about them but thought they had been killed off quite a few years ago, centuries even.Though somehow Klaud just knew this guy was an Espada. Top Espada levels were former Vastelord Hollows turned Arrancar and though the Espada may have disappeared that one Arrancar was at least of an high Espada level.

This was worrying though, Vastelord level Arrancars had become a rarity but if there were more of these.Cross was of Gotei 13 captain level yet Maxi smacked both him and Klaud himself around like it was nothing.Well that a bit of an overstatement but imagine how dangerous he would've been if he had released."With an organized group of those they could wipe out Seireitei and then the take over the world, or eat all of the humans, which ever they prefer."


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 9, 2009)

Malekith was too lost to anger to see the surprise in his opponent's face. All he saw matched the expression that was perforated through the class. Condescension. He shook his head, trying to regain some sense of focus. The red mist had him clutched firmly.

'Let's go outside then.' Malekith's voice was breaking, but he did not care. The anger did not allow him to care.

His opponent had a weapon and idly twirled it. A world of calm next to the fierceness of Malekith's urges. To everyone that was watching, the winner must have already been apparent. He knew they were all thinking that. The bastards.

Not waiting for a reply, he headed for the door. The sooner this was over...well, he just wanted to be left alone. Even Rose could pack it in, the way she had peered at him with suspicion and taken advantage of his help without so much as a thanks. How long this anger had been building he did not know; but it now had focus.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Kagato headed for the door as well and soon they were both outside.

Kagato was facing the shinigami, "Oh by the way what is your name?" He said as he tried to figure out what stance to stand in. 

"Swords are so confusing, don't you agree."

Although his main reishi manipulation powers were gone he still had his ginto, and that was all he needed for his plan. 

-------

Nagi had reached the 2nd division, he looked around and saw many people on the floor, injured, dead or reiatsu crushed.

_"NO LEVIATHAN! You must let this happen, it is important for your survival." 
_
Nagi sighed, Kaima was talking to him again, it seemed every time that blade spoke it wanted Nagi to do some sort of evil. But this time he obeyed.

"Ok, I'll watch but if it gets out of hand, I am jumping in."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 9, 2009)

Leslie and Simon sat in their cells not saying a word to each other. Leslie looked over to Simon a couple of times but just kept quiet. Leslie all of a sudden started to speak, "What's the Sōkyoku?" Simon look over to him but he turned his head back to the window looking outside and started to talk. 

""Its large halberd, which the Gotei 13 uses at Sōkyoku Hill to execute other Shinigami that have broken the law severely. When released, it takes the form of a Phoenix-like entity" "Uh, should they really be doing that to us? I mean shouldn't that be more powerful people?" "It is a punishment usually reserved for Captain-level Shinigami that have severely broken the law, but in our case, we are that powerful."

Leslie chuckled lighty, "How strong is it?" Simon sighed and turned to him, "The Sōkyoku is said to be as strong as 1 million zanpakutōs, and it evaporates the soul of the one being executed by it." the room got quit, for the first time in his life, leslie was actually afaird to die. he begin to speak again, "So in other words, there's no way would could survive it?" "No."

"Perfect." he said relaxing on his bed, "Simon, can you tell me about yourself?" Simon looked surprized that he asked that, but he really didn't care anymore, so he begin to speak about his past.

Simon & Jess are childhood friends & both had a secret crush on another. One day, while Jess was waiting in the church for Simon, some guy shows up & takes her. Years have past & Simon, now all grown up, still has no idea of what has become of Jess. Memories & her vision begin to haunt him. One night, Simon has a dream of Jess & the guy who kidnapped her & he wakes up with great hatred pumping through his veins. 

And yet again, more memories & visions haunt Simon until he can't take it anymore. He (finally) decides to go out & search for Jess . He happens to stumble across a Shinigami whom he thinks has something to do with Jess's taking, although he really doesn't. So the two of them fight & since Simon started the battle blinded by rage, he gets severally injured. 

While unconscious, some other Shinigami happen to come across Simon & take him back to their world. Later that day, Jess (now a Shinigami) is asked to help heal someone (having basically no choice). She looks down to find that the person is Simon. He wakes up from feeling Jess's presence & says her name. 

She answers him back with "Hi there". The next day, Simon is outside, absorbing all that happened to him when Jess comes up beside him & keeps him company. They slowly begin to build up their bond again, though this time growing much stronger feelings for each other & Simon aggress to become a Shinigami so that way he can be closer to Jess (since there is no way for her to escape). 

However, Simon happens to run into other Shinigami named Sasuke (the very person who took Jess) & has to leave the room before he loses it. He figures out that day that Sasuke wants Jess for himself (hence why he took her), which makes all depressed & stuff. Jess later finds him sitting by himself & he begins talking about leaving. 

He tells her he doesn't deserve her since he hadn't gone out & looked for her like he should have. He gets up, says sorry to Jess, & goes to leave but Jess stops him & tries convincing him to stay. Simon agrees but he is stuck with having to see Sasuke all over Jess in which makes him very pissed off & sick. He then confronts Sasuke & tells him angrily to stay away from her but Sasuke only ignores him. 

So Simon continues to spend more time with Jess as a friend though he wants it to be more. Then one night, Jess follows Simon outside & he admits his true feelings for her. Jess smiles happily for she feels the same way too. So Simon hugs her & gazes at her face the way it's shinning in the moonlight...candle light... & then they share their first kiss. 

However, Sasuke walks in on them & Simon gets mad & attacks him (something he's been wanting to do for a while now) with Jess watching in horror. Sadly though, Simon attacks again with blind rage & that leads him to his downfall. Jess kneels down next to Simon still form to hold him, but Sasuke approaches her so she closes her eyes, knowing what's going to happen next. On cue, he strikes her down & she dies next to Simon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

Arrows filled the skies, fired in multitudes by the brother and sister Quincy combo. However, no matter how many Hollow they slew, more and more still seemed to pour through the portals, never noticing their predecessors slain, always moving between the portals. It was...beyond strange.

But still, they kept firing. They didn't know they were setting off a rigged alarm. They didn't know what was coming.

"What is this?" 12th Division's Captain, Kurotsuchi Mayuri, looked up in annoyance from the body he was currently studying. An alarm was flashing on his personal computer. "Oh ho ho," he smiled, "someone messing about with my playground. Naughty naughty."

The head of the Research Division had many private portals tucked away. One such led to the island on which the strange plant existed, the island he was feeding with Reishi that slowly leaked from Hueco Mundo, so slowly that no one could notice it without looking at it directly.

He wasn't going to let another of his projects fall apart. Not after the last one.

The sudden appearance of a Captain class Reiatsu on the island gave Selia and Alan pause. They looked at each other in confusion, and then across the field of Hollows and portals, where the Shinigami, haori fluttering in the breeze of his own power, was striding towards them.

"That's a shinigami," Alan reached behind him, and grabbed the badge he had been given, "Wonder what's up."

"Alan," Selia was staring at him. Something...something wasn't right, "I don't think this will go over well."

"Nonsense," Alan waved her aside, "we're all on the same team here."

"Oh that isn't entirely true, Quincy," the air was growing dense as the Captain reached hearing range, "You'll find that many of us our one man teams when it comes to secrets best left unknown." His sword was drawn, "I'm afraid this is something I can't abide. You should be thankful I'm done with Quincies. At least I won't make you my test subjects."

Selia was already building her Reiatsu beforehand, now her bow materialised, and she prepared as many arrows as she could, instilling in each her sound manipulation. Level One: Cricket.

But with so many arrows, perhaps a thousand or more, densely formed, the sound they released was devastating. Selia and Alan both staggered, the waves of destabilising sound nearly knocking them out. Ironically, it was the intervention of the attacker that saved them here. A strange technique, Selia wasn't sure what, suddenly caused her arrows to fizzle out.

"Ow," he turned his head on its side, "I've never seen a Quincy use a sound based attack. You just love to keep surprising me, don't you?"

"Back off," Alan stepped between Selia and Mayuri, bow raised, "I don't know why you're attacking me, but questions won't solve this. Go back to where you came from."

"Bold, but foolish," the Captain was looking straight past Alan. He hadn't done anything to catch his attention yet, "Now why don't you both just hold still? It'll make it easier on all of us."

Alan didn't waste any more words. He fired. The first arrow was blocked by whatever counter the Captain had prepared. The second shot, a blast of Null, exploded with the invisible shield it hit. The third shot, a barrage, went through.

He had jumped back, but there was not a scratch on him. His ability to repel Quincy attacks seemed first class.

"There is nothing a Quincy can do to defeat me," he raised a hand, shaking it in a dismissive manner, "giving up will make things far easier for you. I'll give you a final chance."

"Nothing, huh?" Alan smiled, reaching a hand up to the side of his glove.

"Alan!" Selia yelled at him. What was he thinking? He couldn't possibly do that in such a foolish way.

"The way I see it, dear sister," Alan called back, "Is that as long as I can keep the power pouring out from me and not building up, I'll be fine. And since this island's portals seem to be unlimited, I can wipe out lots and lots of Hollow."

Less obvious, but the desire to hunt and kill them was returning. Alan wouldn't forgive them. Not for the ones they had killed.

And he broke the glove open. And his body became a lightning rod for Reishi. It came to him, it swamped him, it was him. And he was strong. And he was fast. And he truly knew he could not be beaten now. And he rushed the 12th Division Captain, his body alive with power. He would kill him, and he would kill all Hollow. And he would end this madness. He would...

The powers that gathered around him vanished in an instant as he neared Mayuri. A second later the Captain's sword went through his heart.

"Really now," Kurotsuchi tutted, "Did you Quincy honestly believe that trick would work on me twice?"

"ALAAAAAAAN!" Selia screamed, her mind replaced by a high pitched buzz, disbelief mingling with tears. She didn't even notice how much of her power she put into the next arrow. A solid one, like before, and without a word, or Ginto, or anything, Queen of the Harpies. The arrow, faster than sound, raced towards Mayuri. Turning his sword a little, Mayuri caught the arrow with the Quincy on the end of it. A lot of blood and mess went everywhere. More of Selia's mind blanked out.

She wasn't even conscious now. It was just instinct, hatred and murderous desire. Her hand unclipped the sash she wore, and she ripped it off, preparing to invoke all her Ginto at once.

"No," Mayuri appeared before her in an instant, grabbing her wrist, breaking it with a twist, "You won't be doing that."

And Selia's soul screamed. And cried. And begged Alan to come back, to forgive her. And begged any power, any at all, to save her. And denounced her a coward for asking to be saved. And a hundred other pleas in an instant, knowing no one would respond.

Something responded.

The glow that emanated from the plain silver ring she wore was for a moment. Then it exploded outwards. Her hand against its side, a massive pillar, a line between her and Mayuri. Reishi, incredibly dense, incredibly old, simply forming the giant bar. Kurotsuchi stared at it in mild surprise, mild interest.

Selia noticed a thin, almost invisible, string of Reishi, that seemed to run from the top of the bar to the bottom. Reaching up with her left hand, she grasped it and pulled.

The column compressed into a single point, held in her right hand. Then it extended again, perpendicular to the direction it had been in before. One end of it began from her hand, held in place by some unknown force. The other rapidly extended out away from her, in the direction of the Shinigami Captain, who had no idea that was about to happen.

The speed of its acceleration in his direction, and his own closeness, meant he couldn't dodge it. It crashed into him, kept extending, and when it stopped, the acceleration that had transferred to him sent him flying across the island.

Selia turned and ran. She had no idea what was going on. Her eyes were blinded by tears. She was running, but why she was running, she didn't know. She just knew she had to run.

"Tricky bitch," Mayuri wiped a little blood away from the corner of his mouth, stood up and gave chase. He was only a few steps away from grabbing her again, when her left hand seemed to pass through a sudden opening in the dimensions, and she vanished, sucked up by the tides of fate.

Mayuri growled at losing his prey, but at least this island seemed fine. On second inspection, he was delighted. The Reishi emitted by this battle appeared to have fertilized the plant even more. He took a clipping of it. He would plant it somewhere interesting, and see what would happen.

Already forgetting about the escaped Quincy, he decided to return to Soul Society, to examine the literal fruits of his labours.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 9, 2009)

"Was that your past?" Suna asked, "Yes it was." he said still looking into the water. Suna begin to wonder around and try to figure out where the hell she was. "So how did you become a Hollow? All Hollows had to to some type of evil to become one, so what happened?" Midnight laugh, "Well I don't think you would really want to know, I was a very....sick human being." He said laugh evily.

"Tell me the damn story." Suna demaned, "Alright, don't say I didn't warn you."

After of couple of mouths of deciding to be with Midnight, Lenne thought it be best to not marry him to soon, but in that monment Midnight had just about enough. Lenne is forced to be married to Midnight. Later after their marriage, Midnight begins to hurt Lenne . He blames everything one her and lets his angry out on her as well. 

Lenne has to resort to hiding her bruises behind her hair or by using make up. She thought, that if she tried to love Midnight and act like a wife, that he would change but her "love" wasn't enough. Now, Lenne finally has enough, and tells herself she needs to do something about this. So she decides to run away, but as she's running, her emotions get the better of her and she falls to her knees. When Midnight finds out that Lenne was running away, he went after her and made her pay by beating her so bad she went to the hospital.

Suna scoffed at the story, "Is that all you did was beat some women?" "No, I did a lost more than that, much more." he said telling the rest of his story.

After he beat his wife, he left town and started a new life and found a new love named Alice. In the beginning, Alice likes Midnight but realizes she has no chance with him so she goes out with a man named Barry. 

Hearing this, Midnight rapes Alice since she is out of his reach. Barry gets angry at Alice so he kills her. Lenne is devastated when she found out about Alice and Midnight because she (Lenne) and Midnight were boyfriend and girlfriend. So Lenne hooks up with Barry. 

Then, Midnight finds out and kills them both. A new girl named Jane just moved into town and so she hooks up with Midnight. She meets the same fate as Alice except she doesn't die. She goes into depression. Slowly she forgets what happended and gets together with a man named Mark and then they both live happily. Midnight then kills them and goes on the run from the cops. From that point on he became a murder and a rapist.

After he was done, Suna looked with so much rage and disgust about how someone could do such things like that to women. Midnight begin to laugh at the face she had on her face. "You sick fuck." she said while walking away from him.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 10, 2009)

"Captain Isis's a good captain, hopefully I can become a much greater captain once I achieve that status... If I ever achive it, still might die."Marco said having some new fresh bandages wrapped tightly around him. No one seemed to know he had Bankai likly because 20th seat had yet to return and even then she is unlikly to spread the word around and likly prefer to keep quite about it. That would be a hinderance for him.

"Heheh. I did look kinda like an angel didn't I?"He asked himself thinking back to when he used it. His moral was probly as high as it would ever be and he no longer and only obsticle to surpass now was the examination or defeating Captain Isis in combat. Although, he would prefer the examination as he always has.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

> Shirou was fighting the dark figure, until he managed to dispatch it. "Fuck Yea!" But his exclamation was short lived as small ghost like figures appeared and started to surround him.
> 
> The ghosts were chomping away, as Shirou started to wave his blade around aiming to cut them.
> "Arg fuck these gastly entities!"



Shin smirked, this was just perfect. He ordered the ghosts to explode, though they weren't on full power yet it would have to do for now.In sequence the ghosts started to explode and instinctively Shirou used his Sonido to jump upwards and was propelled upwards by the force of explosions.The Vizard was spinning trough the air with scorched clothing and Shin was on hot pursuit.

Shin followed with his Shunpo, in mid air he muttered."Sixth realm, Deva!"And the sixth ring started to work it's magic.Ringing as it started to generate the Sixth realm ghost. Another silhouette-ish Shin though with a different kisode and holding a man sized Shakujo instead of Shin's Shinzui Tatsujin.The ghost had a speed that rivaled Shin's but it's forte was kido.

Making it something like an Anti-Shin, perhaps even Bizarrro-Shin.Minus the backwards speak though, since the ghost didn't speak at all.The first ring of the Shakujo started ringing. Signaling the activation of the first realm. A series of rings would be created one at a time though at high speeds, the newest interlocking with the one before.The process would repeat itself until one of the rings had locked itself around the sword arm of the opponent.

Shin intended to bind Shirou like this, with his sword arm chained that dangerous Shikai of his would be neutralized.Beyond that it should leave Shirou open for a finishing attack, this on top of the surprise attack with the exploding first realm ghost should give Shin an opportunity to chop Shirou's head off with one swift slash.He didn't intend to let Shirou pull off another trick.

With Klaud

After he had done his Arrancar research, well as much as he could do now, he would have to swing by his master's place later for more information, Klaud headed out. He intended to start training again after swinging by the Quincy store.And so he set off with Hirenkyaku.With high speeds he started whizzing trough the city until he finally arrived at his destination.Klaud entered the store.

Inside he was greeted by that same Quincy from before, the last time he was in the store which wasn't that long ago. The man gave Klaud the same feeling from before, a rather unpleasant one and so Klaud wasted no time in the store.He made a quick lap trough the store and then headed to the counter.There weren't that many new items but he had gotten the money needed for a few of the pricier items.

"I'll take the contacts, and a Soul Synthesized fabric uniform."Klaud stated and after paying the amounts required he fitted the contacts, they lit up briefly with a light blue-ish energy. Signaling the connection of the link between the contacts and user.After Klaud had the uncomfortable task of having the man take his measure in order to make the uniform.

Finally after half an hour everything was in order, he was wearing a high quality version of the Quincy uniform. White but instead of the blue accents they were mostly silver, along with a gold crest across the heart with the Nine famile mark."Thank you and goodbye."Klaud said to the man as he exited the store.Outside he stood still for a moment, enjoying the light and soft feel of the clothing.

He jumped up and down a few times, it was as someone had spun a cloud and made this uniform from these threads.So light that it almost felt as if Klaud could just stretch out his arms and fly away like Superman.He took off in a different manner though, his hirenkyaku much faster then before, this wasn't a waste of money. Within minutes he was at his master's place and Klaud entered the building.

Inside Cross was just pouring a glass of wine for some random girl, the man had a habit of picking these up in his free time.Never entering a serious relationship and instead just having flings like this.Only with the most beatiful women though.He had intended to have a "nice" time with this lady, but sadly he was interrupted and so opened the door when his student approached the building.

Cross had noticed Klaud's approach and just before Klaud intended to knock on the door Cross had already opened."What is it?"Cross asked obviously annoyed and not bothering to hide it, when his student replied with asking about Hollow information and if they could go back to Hueco Mundo soon Cross sighed and then said "Wait here."before heading back to his living room.

While Klaud waited in the hall way, only popping his head in to wave at the attractive lady inside the living room, Cross walked trough the living room and then headed to his study.There he picked up his notebook and a started digging trough his collection of Hollow books, picking up those that were of use to his student.Finally he picked up a small box and took it with him as he walked back to the hallway.

"Here take these."He handed the stack of books to Klaud, who had his hands full with them and then handed him the books with titles such as: "A Quincy's study of the Corrupted Souls"And "The process of Arrancerization".Cross then showed his student the notebook, it was a small black notebook and he flashed him a few pages. It was full of scribbles on  the encounters Cross had with Hollows.

"It's focused mostly on Arrancars, I've been doing some research into the rumors of a formation of a new Espada but haven't gotten that far yet because....Well obviously because I have stupid apprantice that takes up so much of my time."When cross calmed down again a bit he showed the small box."I was supposed to give this to you when you had manifested your solid bow with this information and these things you should be able to train on your own, or together with one of your friends like that Japan branch head's son."

With Maxi

Maxi had been spent a few minutes looking around, trying to find a trace of the Quincies but they had seriously disappeared. Though he had been expecting a surprise attack it seemed like they had just retreated when they used that Kido spell. Or whatever the hell the Quincies called it.The Cuarta sheathed his blade again and then reached for his gloves.

Though they were gone, a finger of the glove had remained and it was apparent that the Quincies had ruined the globes with one of their attacks.His clothes were ruined as well."Perfect."Maxi commented dryly."This turned out to be a big waste of time."Using Sonido he rushed back to Las Noches.Though as soon as he entered the palace he stopped using the skill.

Apparently higher ranked Espada should be careful, though Sonido wasn't that much a risk things like Gran Rey Cero or even releasing could destroy the palace.And so Maxi took his time, just walking through the halls.It was busy with all kinds of low level Arrancars working on renovating the palace. It still hadn't recovered from that battle 200 years ago and even a large part of the roof was gone.

"Maxi-Sama what happened."One of them asked, upon noticing the state of his clothing."I ran into some humans with weird magic powers, nothing serious but I need you to get me some new clothing like this and bring it to my chambers."Maxi continued walking and the low level Arrancar dashed towards the clothing storage room, running so hard that it seemed as he was being hunted down.

Besides the Arrancar being naturally enthusiastic he was also aware that Maxi would probably flick his head off if took too long, not that Maxi was that much of a tyrant.He actually even ignored most of the low level Arrancars and pretty much even most of the Espada but Maxi also had a temper and was always in a foul mood.It would be wise to avoid angering their Cuarta.

In his chambers Maxi, took off his clothing and headed to the bathroom.He started running a bath, in order to wash the filth of him and relax himself.When the bath was finally ready he slipped in and started to think about his position in the Espada and his rivals.He had three direct ones, more that could become rivals.How long could it take for him to gain the power needed to become the Primera, it seemed to be taking ages.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

With Neku/Ssob and Akira-

They made their way towards the light at the end of the tunnel. They soon find themselves standing at the top of a golden staircase looking down at a pyramid of gold. Well. not down so much as the pyramid extends upwards to the top of the tunnel. "cool." They all whistle while looking at the base of the pyramid and scanning it to the top. "So.. What do-" Akira's sentence is cut off, the group all sense a strong reiatsu coining towards them and jump into the air.

Suddenly a blast of dark purple energy destroys the section of stairs they were standing on. Ssob and Akira floated in the air while Neku stood on the remaining steps. "OI!!! NO FAIR!!! I WANNA FLY!!!" He shouts. "Ah, You survived." Siegfriend speaks in a surprised tone. "It seems, I have found the one left for our new general." He looks down at Neku, inside siegfried let out a sigh. This was getting to be too much, why did he have to go so far out of his way.. why couldn't they just run away.. why can't they just leave.

"Damn it!" Neku shout's jumping into the air, trying to attack Siegfried. "NEKU! There's someone at the top of the pyramid! go there!" Akira shouts. "Eh? why would i do that?" He asks. "Because, Maybe he knows how to get out of here and maybe he's this guys boss!" Akira shouts back. "Ah... that's genius!" Neku rushes off down the steps and up the next set. "So, You two shall challange me." Siegfried raised his blade. "Another Arrancar." Akira sighed.

"OI! LET ME KICK HIS ASS!" Ssob Shouted. "We can both do it." Akira sighed and they took a battle stance. "Come at me with all you've got." Siegfried grips his blade with both hands. "ARAH!" With a great slash he sends a blast of energy towards the two fighters. "SSOB'S SPECIAL CERO!" Ssob counter with his Cero, destroying the blast and sending his attack towards Siegfried. "Pff." He held up his right hand and cought the attack.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

*With Klaud*

Klaud had taken the newly received items with him to his place, it was rather uncomfortable to carry all those things while using Hirenkyaku but he got there safe and with all of the books.Though before he started with reading the books or the notebook he sat them down on his bed and took a seat on the bed as well.On his lap the small box given to him by Cross.

He attempted to open it but it didn't work, not with his fingers, a knife, screw driver or whatever he could think off and get his hands on.He was stumped, no idea at all what he was supposed to do with an box that didn't open until he looked on the bottom and noticed an indentation that resembled the shape of his ring.He placed the Nine family ring into the indentation.

As he did that both the ring and the box started glowing, while the Ring started glowing brightly with a golden energy, similarly colored energy lines spread over the box and when they had finished spreading over the box an unlocking sound, as if someone had just twisted a key, was heard.The box opened on his own and revealed two items. 

The first he didn't recognize though, he had no idea what to do with it and so it seemed wiser to leave it be for now.He had enough to worry about as it was, he could always contact his father or grandfather later.Now he focused on the Nine model of the Quincy Pentacle, it was a customzed Quincy pentacle that had been used by the first Nine Quincy.

It had become something along the likes of a relic to the Nine family and Klaud was quite proud that he had been given this honor.He exhanged the Cross with the Pentacle and pocketed the cross.Now that was done he started reading trough the notebook.He would spent most of the night doing this.The thing that interested him the most was this orb that seemed to hold unimaginable power and was rumored to have been obtained by the new Espada.

*With Setsuka* 

Though Setsuka was still very busy with her investigation, concerning the death of an Shinigami that had been guarding the library, she interrupted by one of her subordinates.The man knocked, waiting patiently until the woman could be bothered to reply with an highly annoyed."Yes?....."And only then entered, he knew the captain well enough that she would be even more annoyed otherwise.

"Captain Shuushin, I have urgent news for you."The man explain, the man was named Jotaro Joestar, nicknamed Jojo by friends, and had been assigned here against his wishes, instead he wished to have been assigned to 11th division but there was little he could do about it.He was a tall and muscular man, wearing a cap on his head.The man was unsure what to start with.

He thought about it for a few seconds and then settled on."First of all there has been a battle for captaincy, the division in question was the Eleventh division and Former captain Ikkaku Madarame has been slain in combat by his succesor."Setsuka was shocked to hear this, mostly because she had a deju vu.This reminded her very much of the time of another 11th division captain.

The captain in question had been the 13th seat of the 11 division at the time and then out of the blue had challenged the legendary Kenpachi Zaraki, after slaying the captain.Rather easily even, he took the title Kenpachi and the captain's title.For a short time he had held that seat, though an unpopular captain, he didn't seem to care or even think about his subordinates.

Instead just focused on gaining power, seemingly slowly spiralling into madness, his best friend had been very special to Setsuka, that was the man that had saved her from her miserable life in Rukongai and helped her to become a Shinigami. Her dream to become his vice-captain had been ruined by that one 11th division captain.

Kenpachi Mitsurugi, one day he suddenly turned into a Hollow, few knew about this but Setsuka had been an eyewitness. One of the few that survived. He was already ridiculously powerful but even more so when in that Hollow form, his skin nearly impenetrable, the little damage he did receive was healed within seconds by a High Speed Regeneration that rivaled that of a Vastelorde. 

A Sonido that allowed him to run circles around his opponents, even fellow captains and the Commander General himself, attacks like Cero were launched as if it was nothing.A great number of Shinigami died that day, most importantly the former 9th Division captain.Her heart still ached when she thought about that day and that man.

"Captain Shuushin?"Jotaru spoke up finally, the captain had been silently looking out of the window with a blank expression."Are you listening?"Setsuka quickly snapped out of it, and nodded while saying."Yes, continue."And Jotaro did so, he repeated what he had said earlier, staring from the part where Setsuka gained that blank expression on her face.

"The shinigami that challenged former captain Madarame was the relatively unknown and new Shinigami Shin Yagami, who had been the 13th seat at the time."Upon hearing this Setsuka's eyes went wide and she was visible shocked.This was too much, just too damn similar too be a coincidence.What was it about that cursed position?

Could it be that a second Mitsurugi was in creation, odds were that this would turn out in a disaster. Not just because of the similarities but because both situations were so damn unbelievable, even more then the Aizen incident that seemed to have empowered the weak and plain Setsuka into a warrior that had the potential to make it all the way to captaincy.

But even she just took small steps at a time like most other Shinigami, one maybe 2 seats up after an promotion but to make the jump from 13th seat to captain?"How long had he been 13th seat?"She asked, it was pointless since he didn't have that information."I have no idea captain, it wasn't in the notice but a friend of mine in the 11th division mentioned  a few weeks ago that they had gotten a new 13th seat so it can't be that long."

"Weeks?"She would have to look into this later, the administration office held the information but if it really was weeks then this was even worse then last time.She had done her research, most of her private quarters were filled with files on the man and she knew from memory that Mitsurugi had been the 13th seat for exactly one two months and 12 days. 

While had had been challenging his superiors repeatedly he suddenly stopped at the 13th seat and then out of the blue challenged Kenpachi Zaraki, and till this day Mitsurugi had held that title: Kenpachi. It was a title traditionally only obtainable trough killing the previous holder, for that reasom Madarame had refused to use that title, it was his goal to kill Mitsurugi for that title.

The same goal that Setsuka had, obviously Madarame would never be able to reach that goal."There is more though captain."Jotaro continued, Setsuka was waiting in anticipation. What kind of insanity would be next, it was as if Hueco Mundo had frozen over.Jotaro continued with saying."Intruders have appeared in Seireitei and are currently still on the loose."

He further explained that their had been a small numbers of intruders, or so they thought but were of a considerably higher level then those earlier intruders."Currently the newly appointed Yagami taichou is battling one of the intruders, this intruder is believed to have killed vice-captain Yumichika."This shocked Setsuka even further.

She found it suspicious that in one day both the captain and the vice-captain of the 11th division were killed, what little trust she had of Shin was gone upon hearing this news, she was now sure that he had something to do with it and possible even working together with these intruders."Where are they?"Setsuka asked as he picked up her captain's cloak.

"Uhm, I believe they are near the third division barracks."Before he knew it he was grabbed by the wrist and dragged with Shunpo speeds towards the third division barracks."Any more news?"Setsuka asked."I don't believe so captain."A visibly shaked Jotaro replied, he wasn't used to speeds like these and it was a rather uncomfortable way of traveling, being draggong along by the wrist.

*With Lambo*

The tiny Arrancar was running trough the halls of Las Noches, he had left R.Ghini and the rest of his Fraccion back in his chambers and was now looking for Lunas.The taller Espada had asked him to come alone, promising the tiny Arrancar candy, a hat, a pimp cane and matching up. Lambo had been looking forward to this ever since his fist talk with Lunas.He would be just as cool as the taller Arrancar.


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

With Shin.
Shirou went flying, his skin and clothes burnt. The small ghosts had exploded and caused a great amount of damage. And to top things off, Shin had summoned another man.

Shirou wasn't gonna let this guy get the best of him, and this new ghost thingy did not look like a push over.

As Shirou was falling he gripped his sword and dark reiatsu seeped into his sword, turning all of its forms a colour scheme of black and red and then he switched his sword to his left hand, and rose his right hand to his face. The dark heavy reiatsu started to leak out. And then his ring started to bubble as if melting, smaller other white peices of reishi started to form around his hand and ring, and then Shirou smeared it over his face, form seeping through. When he was finished a hollow mask was on his face and he roared.


A deafening roar, came from Shirou and as he landed on the floor, reiatsu just gushed out, making all weaker people in the area fall from sheer pressure.

------
With Lunas.

Lunas slid out of his room in Las Noches to see Lambo running around.
"Lambo, my dear are you looking for me." Lunas asked as he waved his hand towards the small cow patterned Espada.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

Siegfried crushes Ssob's cero in his hand and shakes it off. "By comparison, You are at the level of a Vice captain." He comments. "While i have attained a power equal to that of a captain." He comments. "Captain is a varied range." Akira comments, holding up his blade. "Release the winds of destiny. KAZEHIME!" FWOOM! Akira's blade transforms into the golden bladeless scythe. "Oh? she finally changed?" Akira thought to himself. "I'm not disgusted by knights." She comments.  "Oh?" Ssob blinks. "Well.. Let's go Akira!!!" He cheers.

"WINDS WRATH!" Akira fires a large crescent wind blade. "SSOB' SUPER BALA!" Ssob's foot glows and he spin kicks a ball of red energy towards Siegfried. "Did i not just explain." He slashes downward and counters both their attacks with a blast of dark energy. "I am of captain class." Ssob cracked his knuckles. "Time to take this up another level then!" Akira blinked. "O..Oi... You are going to use Ressurection?" He asked. "Well, considering he's knocking away both our attacks like nothing, I figure if i release, my power will go up and so i should be able to add more oomph!" 

Akira Blinked. "Ah, That does make sense." He comments. "I can release another level too." Siegfried comments. "EH!?" They both turn to him. The two then get into a huddle. "Look, He is stronger now, so if he releases he will be even stronger right?" Ssob nodded. "Then, We just need to beat him now! If we do that, We wont have to worry about his next level!" Ssob blinked. "But, How do we do that." He asked. "How many Bala can you fire." Akira asked. "Hmm... Ten max." Ssob answer. Akira nods and whispers something into his ear.

A few moments later, "_Spread your wings, settle on the crimson roost. Here, you rest alone. _*hadou #8* Blast Spheres!" Akira releases a field of spheres that surround Siegfried. "SSOB SPECIAL BALA!" Ssob does ten quick punches and sends a wave of balla towards their enemy. "Hmm?" He looks around as a massive explosion engulfs him. "Don't end it yet!" Akira shouts. "WINDS WRATH!!!" He slashes four times and sends a star shaped atack towards Siegfried. "SSOB SPECIAL CERO!!!!!" He fires the blast behind Akira's, the two combine and cause an even larger explosion


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

With Shin

This?This he didn't see coming, it was too late to abort his attack though.The ghost's chain locked around Shirou's wrist but with the raw strength increase he pulled the ghost away from him easily instead of the ghost holding Shirou in place.Shirou was free to counter with an attack of his own.Shirou's blade was stabbed trough Shin's shoulder and the shinigami screamed out in pain.He was wide open for Shirou's follow up attack but the chain released itself from Shirou and wrapped around Shin's wrist before it pulled the zanpakuto's owner towards safey.

"Whatever the hell that mask thing is, I think I need."Shin sighed."Ban....Kai"

With Lambo and Lunas.

"Lunas?"He yelled out excitedly as he leaped into the arms of the moon walker."Yeah, I was!"He was still excited."I've been looking for ages.....Wait a minute."He suddenly had an serious looking expression on his face, his eyes squinted."Where is my candy?"He pointed an accusative finger towards Lunas."And my hat."He waggled that finger."And my cane."


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Steam was coming from the mouth opening on his mask, he had managed to do some damage to Shin, but now Shin had called out Bankai. 
"I might as well introduce myself, I am Emiya Shirou, soon to be knight of the Masquerade."

Shirou wasn't gonna let Shin punk him, so he pointed Blade Works at the are Shin before all the fancy dramatic smoky stuff had died down and fired a Cero like beam from the tip of his Zanpaktou.

"Lets see how you deal with that Shinigami!"

----
With Lunas and Lambo

"Oh I see you want your gifts, well my Fraccion have been making them, come with me to neverland." Lunas said as he carried Lambo back into his room. 

Lunas 30 or so fraccion, fell back in fear as their master had returned so quickly.
"Where are the gifts, for young master Lambo."

"What gifts sir?" One of the zombie like Fraccion asked. Lunas's eyes narrowed and he flicked his finger, the arrancar fraccion then started to float and Lunas pointed a finger at him and fired a glittery cero right at him, it was small but it still evapourated the fuck out of him.

Another fraccion approached, "It will be ready soon master Strepper."

"Good, but until then lets play some music, and the rest of you dance to entertain Lambo or else..."

The Fraccion then got arranged and started to sing and dance.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

With Shin 

As Shin had activated his Bankai and right then Shirou fired a cero, though with the increased Speed he gained automatically with the Bankai he could easily evade the attack.By rapidly using Shunpo after-images appeared that seemed that started to circle around Shirou.Shin went in for a slash, His activation of his Bankai had coated the blade with the energy related to his Hell realm that increase the damaging potential of each slashes several times.

With Lambo and Lunas

It seemed, or at least Lambo acted like he didn't notice the suspicious behavior, a more attentive person may have gotten the impression that this all was a scam, there had been no presents that were being prepared but Lambo was just giggling loudly and attempting to to mimic the dancing.Though a very bad imitation though, dancing wasn't one of his talents.

"This is fun."Lambo said as he was attempting to dance, I should teach my Fraccion to dance as well."Though he doubted they would be very good at it, something about his brother's face just said that he wouldn't be a good dancer.Though he had to laugh when he imagined his brother dancing during his release state.That stupid face was hilarious enough on it's own.

With Maxi

The cuarta had dressed himself again, the bath had been relaxing but he wasn't one to sit back and waste time like that.This whole Espada thing had been a let down though, Not only was he no Primera but they were just sitting around like spoiled princes, and in one case princess.When would they finally do something.The Primera should take charge.

Lead the Espada to Soul Society and wipe out the Gotei 13, after that kill of anything that could be of danger to them on Earth.Quincies like that redheaded one and that other little one. There were bound to be more like that, when those were gone then, and only THEN, they could sit back like this. It seemed like Maxi would have to take charge, first he would need to become the Primera though.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

With Reaper-

"Hmm." He looked out over the remains of Las Noches. "As we stand now, the espada can not defeat the shinigami." He speaks out loud. "As such, What reason is there for the espada to exist. We sit in our towers and we wait, But what do we wait for. The espada need to grow stronger, even if Vastolordes have joined. A single vastolorde now is barely the level of a captain. Shinigami have grown stronger, or perhaps we the hollow have gotten weaker." He rubbed his chin.

"Are you talking to yourself, reaper?" A voice called behind him. "No Asesa, I was speaking with you." He turns. "I felt you there from the begining." She bows. "It's been quite some time since we've last talked what's new with you?" She wanted to get to know this espada more, he was quite interesting. And of the espada, she had never seen the number that flew onto him. "Nothing much, My fracion has left for the human world." He commented. "Oh? You let him go?" She asked. "I see no reason why he shouldn't. I myself wish to go." 

She sat next to him. "Then why not go?" She asked. "I hold responsability here." Reaper comments, looking towards Ereki and Kou. "I would doubt that." Reaper turns to see Supremo standing behind him. "Do you have a problem, Essere?" Reaper asked. "I do. You are not worthy of the Espada seat." Essere comments. "While i do not enjoy directly putting down others, you are the one i view as least worthy." He speaks. "Oh?" Reaper stands up. "I normally hate obvious fights, but i'm tired of your mouth." He raises his guns. Asesa grinned, she would finally see his power.​


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Shin went in for the slash, the blade cut part of Shirou's arm and he howled in pain. More steam seemed to come from his Oni themed mask.

"Arg!" This guy was too good for him. 

Shirou tried to appear behind him and cut him down, but Shin's superior speed made it seem as if Shirou was standing still.

"Arg if Cú were here, he could catch up to you." But before the words could even finish forming in his mouth, Shin had stabbed him in his stomach and then jumped back.

"Arg!" Shirou screamed as he started to flail, Blade works was going crazy forming more bigger sharper and pointer zanpaktous at such a speed it just looked like chainsaw.

"Fuck you captain class Shinigami aren't nothing to fuck with ey, but neither are we!!"

Shirou started to spew Bala from his mouth. Trying to mess up Shin's footing and get a nice clean hit. But that was useless Shin was fucking up Shirou's plans each and everyway.

"So this is Bankai, its quite something ey!" Shirou shouted as he charged towards Shin.


------
With L&L

The small espada was enjoying the dance, Lunas had completely forgotten to tell his fraccion about the presents, but hopefully they where building them now or else they would feel his wrath.

"My Fraccion dance, because they are loyal to me." Lunas placed his hand on Lambo's head. "They receive benefits, benefits like the presents, if you want to get them you need to promise that what ever we do here will be our...Little...Secret."

Lunas clapped his hands and in floated, a little mini Lunas Strepper uniform.
"Its yours if you say the word."

A large malicous grin not seem by Lambo cross Lunas's face and his fraccion looked on in horror.

"Who said to stop dancing! Now do Smooth Crimmal!!!!!!" 
"Yes master Strepper!" They said as Lunas continued to play in Lambo's hair.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

"Let's go then." Supremo held his sword in his right hand. "Bout damn time." Reaper popped his neck and fired a blast from his right gun. "hmph." with great accuracy and speed Supremo sliced the bala in half, causing it to crash into the ground and creating two explosions. "So tr-" Before he can finish, Reapers barrel smacks the side of his head and knocks him into the air. "Reaper grins and raises both barrels. "Bala Storm." He begins to press his triggers like mad and fires a wave of balla. "Hmph." Supremo's hands pop off and beging to attack the bala's on their own.

"Really, did you expect that to work." He asks, his hands were destroyed, but it was a noble sacrifice. "Besides." He holds up his hands and they slowly begin to reform. "I have an endless supply." He smirks. "Heh." Reaper grabbed a cigar and lights it. "Just die already." The two have been rivals for years, hundreds of years. This was just another one of their endless battles. "How bout, a cero." He raises both of his guns, they begin to charge and prepare for the blase. "Hmph, It's always Cero's with you." His reformed hands detatch and form a rectangle, inside forms the cero.

BOOOM!!!!!! The two unleash their blasts, Reapers forms a deep blue while Supremo's is red. The two mix and mingle, a purple ball forms in the middle of their clash. "Hehe, Trick shot." Reaper fired a blast from his gun, right into the center of the purple collision. "Just what are you planning." Supremo had taken the liberty of moving away from the blast just in case. "This." The bala quickly changes it's direction and curves around the purple, nearly ready to burst ball. "W..When did you learn that!?" Supremo avoids the blast. "Hehe." But it curves once more and heads back towards their Cero's collision.

BABOOOOOM!!!!!! The ball explodes and shakes the ground around Asesa.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 10, 2009)

Asesa stood firm despite the ground shaking, and began to grin as she watched the battle progress. So these were the strengths and abilities of the fellow Espada. 

This was wonderful.

---

With Potemkin

It did not take long for Potemkin and Vashta to find good prey. There were two powerful adjuccas, one a low to the ground four-legged beast with a long snout, the other an insect with a large stinger and pincers for hands.

Wasting no time, Potemkin charged and fired a cero at the two hollows as soon as they were in range. The two adjuccas noticed the attack and the insect, demonstrating impressive high speed movement, disappeared from view. The other hollow, clearly lacking in speed, made no attempt to dodge. Instead, it opened its mouth and extended a long tongue. From the tongue emanated a strange mist, which dissolved the energies of the cero on contact. The blast instead hit the ground around the hollow, but the hollow itself was unharmed.

This would be a good battle. Potemkin leapt forward, charging the low hollow.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

"CERO!" The two shout once again, "CERO! CERO! CERO!" They fire without any hesitation. Massive balls of purple energy formed and crackled with the urge to break apart and destroy everything around them. balls with twice the power of a cero. This is the invention of these two. It's not an invention of teamwork, but one of hatetred. Yet through this invention, they have defeated countless foes. Anyone who wandered into their battle without care would find themselves the victom of great pain.

"Now, what would you be planning with all of these." Supremo landed atop one of the orbs. "Oh. You know." Reaper raised his barrel. "Six in all, if i do it right, one shot can chain all of them." He smirked. "Goodbye Essere." He held his barrel sideways and pulled the trigger while curving it forward. BOOM! The bala fires out and makes it's way towards the orb Supremo is standing on. "Heh." He jumped off the orb onto another. "No goo-" BOOM! the explosion from the first makes it's way towards the second. Supremo jumps to the third, the fourth the fifth. It's the same each time, the explosion touches the orb just enough to set it off. He lands on the sixth orb with no where but down to go. 

"Shit." BOOM! The orb explodes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

"Rahs," Scarlet lounged at the back of the cave, one leg dangling in the air, most of her body horizontal, "What are you thinking?"

"My next move," Rahs answered, standing at the cave entrance, staring into the distance. "I have ascended the ranks of Hollow, and now lead. But that's hardly my true goal. I need to know where to go next."

"Why not become an Arrancar?" Scarlet baited at Rahs's mind, trying to get him into her train of thought, "Then you'd be even stronger."

"That's not the right path," Rahs shook his head, "There's a dead end there."

"Then what if I told you there was something else?" Scarlet's voice, sinuous, insidious, caught at Rahs's attention, "What if I told you that the one who held me before, Chronos, knew of a stronger path, but was forced to Arrancar against his will, and trusted me with this knowledge?"

Scarlet baited her hook expertly. Rahs swallowed it whole.

"Show me."

Scarlet pointed, and Rahs's eyes locked on to the target. It was infinitesimal, so small that it could not be noticed without being shown, and, Rahs suspected, would only reveal itself to those of strength.

"That line," the velociraptor stood, and began to follow it, "It will lead us to true power."

And Rahs, meek as anything, followed silently, into the depths of an eons old trap.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 10, 2009)

Malekith looked up at his opponent. Although his confidence seemed unbreakable, he did seem to be handling the sword slightly awkwardly. Was this a good sign? Malekith's mind was too fogged by emotion to make anything of it.

'My name is Malekith.' He frowned at his opponent's question. Was he mistaken, was this newcomer not singling him out specifically, as almost everyone seemed to? People could tell, one glance, that here was someone to make themselves feel good at. No, it was just his opponent trying to psyche him, lull him into lowering his guard.

The next question seemed to reinforce what he had vaguely observed. His opponent did not know much about fighting, although, by the looks of it, that was not an opinion he seemed to share. Although his stance was odd and he seemed unpracticed, a mentality could be picked up on-Malekith shuddered.

'Swords aren't hard; you just do this,' Malekith was running at him before he had finished talking.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

Frayzon was scrubbing himself furiously under the shower, trying to get the last feeling of the Hollow's tongue off his body. He knew he was clean, he'd been there long enough, but he could still feel it, and it disgusted him.

"Hey!"

He ignored the voice.

"Hey!"

Ignoring...

"Pay attention to me!"

Frayzon glanced in annoyance at his sword, sitting atop his robe outside the shower. She was in one of her moods again.

"Stop thinking about that Hollow and pay attention to ME!"

Frayzon ignored her. She was a spoiled brat. This would do her good.

~~~

"What did you say?" Isis menacingly hovered over the blood-covered Captain, whom she was sure, yet couldn't prove it, had just killed someone he shouldn't have.

"I said the woman is gone," Mayuri waved a hand, flicking some blood at her, "Gone, vanished, no longer here. No longer my problem. Now would you please leave?"

"Why did she join Twelfth?" Isis demanded. Mayuri looked at her, and Isis knew, at the least, that Erin hadn't disappeared of her own choice. Nor had she come here of it. And, nor would Isis be told exactly what Erin had been involved in.

She turned in a huff, and left regally. She decided to find and question those close to Erin, to see what they knew. She'd ask around Twelfth first. That boy that had been with her in the invasion a little while back, he might know something. Nagi, she thought was his name.

Isis decided to look for him first.


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Malekith ran towards Kagato, Kagato could read his movements perfectly, but instead of jumping put the way effortlessly, he did it in a way that looked like it strained him.

"Alright Malekith, this is abit different to my sparring matches with Captain Yagami." Kagato winked.

And pull the sword up for a sloppy slash with one hand and continuing with his sloppy barrage of sword strikes. If this all played out right everyone would be happy that is, if it played out right.


-----
Nagi was still watching the battle take place with the weird person fighting 2 members of the 2nd division. 
"Arg fuck this!" Nagi jumped in and fly kicked the woman in the chest, luckily her armour protected her.

Arturia flipped back and looked at Nagi, looked him up and looked him down.
"Your one of us! What are you doindg here have you come to kill me!"

"One of you, What are you talking about! Anyways I am here to stop you."
Nagi looked at the 2nd division members that were currently fighting this woman. 
"Back me up!"

Nagi's eyes narrowed. "I have the feeling I would need to go all out. Ban...Kai!" 
But nothing happened. 
_"Kekekeke Leviathan, it is not your place to stop this." _

And then Nagi felt pain like he had never felt before, the woman had punched him straight in the balls, with a fist that seemed to pack a force of a few tonnes. Nagi fell to the floor in pain as the woman found what she was looking for.

Arturia got to the door, it was locked and she couldn't find a suitable way to open it.
"Grrr! I guess I have to use that."

Nagi still on the floor couldn't believe what he was seeing, he could feel reiatsu similar to his fragmented kind come from this woman. And then what seemed like plaster she smeared across her face and what looked like a hollow mask appeared on her face. Nagi's fears where confirmed when he started to charge a Cero.

"No stop! Don't open the door, the maggots nest is there."

But Nagi knew this woman knew what she was doing.

The Cero ripped open the door, and Arturia jumped in.  A few minutes later Nagi could here cheering and then rioting. About 100 men came bursting through the door, over Nagi and out into Seireitei. Arturia came out last, with a man by her side. He had knee length purple hair and a tanned complexion. The man ripped off the blind fold that was on his eyes, and opened his eyes. Purple eyes that looked so familiar met with Nagi's.

The man unsure of who he was looking at, Nagi just as confused. Until a spark lit in the man's eyes and he released who he was looking at. "Leviticus!" But before he could finish the Mobile Corps burst into the room. The weird man and the woman who had freed him, Shunpo'd away, leaving Nagi hurt and confused and this time he didn't even eat anyone.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 11, 2009)

In the mist of there fight one Shinigami Nagi had jump in, "Back me up!" he said, he then shouted out his bankai but nothing happened. And then Nagi felt pain like he had never felt before, the woman had punched him straight in the balls, with a fist that seemed to pack a force of a few tonnes. Nagi fell to the floor in pain as the woman found what she was looking for.

The women got to the door, it was locked and she couldn't find a suitable way to open it. "What the fuck is she doing trying to open the maggots nest!!? Andy yelled, and then what seemed like plaster she smeared across her face and what looked like a hollow mask appeared on her face. Andy face went into shock, she couldn't believe she was looking at a real Vizard.

Soon she did a cero and the cero ripped open the door, and the women jumped in and about 100 men came bursting through the door, over them and out into Seireitei. the women came out last, with a man by her side. He had knee length purple hair and a tanned complexion. The man ripped off the blind fold that was on his eyes. The Mobile Corps burst into the room and the weird man and the woman who had freed him, Shunpo'd away.

"Are you ok?" Andy said runing to Nagi's aid, "Andy, stay here and take care of him, Im going after that women." before she could speak, he had already Shunpo'd away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2009)

Chronos stepped forward, onto the head of one of the twin snakes wrapped around the tower. The crashing of powerful Reiatsu below made him believe that a fight between Espada was underway. It would be of interest to him.

The sanke slowly wound its way down the tower, stretching out to bite onto a large block of fallen stone. Chronos stepped off it, and looked down on the field below, at the two combatants, and all those watching them. It would prove interesting.

~~~

"What is this place, Scarlet?"

"The deep." Further and further down they went, following old and crumbled pathways, down great sinkholes, into the depths. It was cold throughout Hueco Mundo. There was no inner fire to bar their way, their way to the centre.

"This reiatsu," Rahs looked about in confusion, it was like he was surrounded by powerful souls, "What is it?"

"Power." Scarlet led him on, deep into the antlion's nest.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

Nagi looked up at Andy. "I am fine for now, but who was that man and who was Leviticus." Nagi asked, not really asking Andy but anyone who would hear.

Mayuri just entered the room, he looked a little roughed up, Nagi had no doubt he had just killed a puppy or something.

Mayuri walked up to Nagi and kicked him. "Eel, what did you do!" His grin, wide but still showing some evil. Mayuri looked and then pointed at Andy "What did this fucker do, huh!"

Mayuri continued to kick Nagi, "I...Gave...You...One...Simple..." Mayuri got tired of kicking Nagi. 

Nagi's whole life started to crumble, "This guy had known him, or thought he had known him. Who would he know from the maggots nest and who was Leviticus."

Tears started to stream down Nagi's face, although he kept a straight face.
"Its raining..." was all he said.

_"Yes its raining." _Kaima replied, no malice in his voice just sympathy. He did this all for Nagi, but it seemed like it was just making waves.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2009)

"Stop thinking about her now!"

Frayzon started awake, his sword's yell very loud in his mind. She wouldn't let this rest, would she?

"No I will not! Aren't I watching out for you? And you don't even try to ask my help?"

"What help would you have been? I couldn't have drawn or used you then."

"Who says you need to draw me? I can change while sheathed!"

Frayzon sat up in surprise. What was she trying to tell him?

"I'm always watching out, I'm your third eye. If you need me, all you have to do is ask. So why ignore me? You think you're so special cause of what that woman says? I am your soul. Pay attention to me. To yourself!"

"Third eye...special...watching out for me..." Frayzon reached over, grabbed his sword and thought hard.

_"Watch, *Master's Eye*."_

The sheathed blade began to shrink, until its shape twisted into a hexagonal talisman, featuring a single eye in the middle of a triangle, held tightly in Frayzon's hand.

The reishi in the air was sucked into it, and with but a thought, Frayzon produced his blade again. This time, it was being fuelled by the talisman, and was many times stronger. As well, the Reishi around him was weak, and easily malleable, perfect for his specialist application of Scythe. This was more than just a Shikai. It was the next stage in his evolution as a Shinigami.

"Go, I'll watch you."

Frayzon leaped up, throwing his Shinigami robes over himself. Isis left the training dojo open at night. He would be found there in the morning, his Shikai humming with contentment, as she was his one centre of attention.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 11, 2009)

"Well thats good, that blonde guy I was with is Patrick." she said resting his head on her lap. Mayuri just entered the room, he looked a little roughed up, and all of a sudden he started kicking Nagi and yelling at him, 'HEY STOP THAT, HE'S HURT!!!" she yelled at the Captain. 

Soon Mayuri got tired of kicking Nagi. Then she saw tears rolling down his face down his face, _"Poor guy, he seems to look lonely."_ Andy thought to herself, she started to wipe the tears off his face, "Its alright your fine now. My name is Andy, what's your's." she asked with a smile.


_With Patrick_
It seems the women and the man were getting away fast, so Patrick started to chat a kido to slow them down or just kill them quickly, Hadō #88 Hiryugekizokushintenraiho!!!!" and he fires a gigantic blast of spiritual energy headed towards them.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 11, 2009)

As the explosion settled, reaper stood in the air, not a grin on his face, but a blank look. His cigar hung loosely from his mouth and he watched the cloud. "Come on supremo, That's not enough to finish you off." He commented. BOOM! A red bala zooms past reapers face. "Oh? How could i miss such an ugly face." Supremo's clothes were torn, but he seemed to be fine. "Just barely avoided it eh?" Reaper smirked. "If it was i who had done such an attack, You would be dead." He comments, drawing his blade. "Oi, what? you gotta use resurection to fight me?" 

Supremo just smirked. "No." His hand shot out with great force and flew towards reaper. "Shit." He blocked the sword with a barrel of his gun. then tried to hit the hand with his other barel, but it moved out of the way with ease. "I hate these damn things." Reaper blows out a puff of smoke. "Cero." Supremo speaks with a grin. "Eh?" Reaper turns around to see a glowing ball staring him in the face. "Piece of shi-" BOOM!!!! the cero is fired at point blank range. "Hmph. We now know who is the strongest after-" FWAM! something slams into his head and sends him to the ground, causing a pillar of sand to nearly reach the top of the dome. 

"Sonido." Reaper smirked, spitting a small bit of cigar out. "But you ruined my cigar.Those things ain't easy to come by." Supremo grunted and stood up out of the sand. "Heh." He raises his handless arms up. "Do you know what's so interesting about my hands." Reaper blinked. "shut up, I hate dialog from windy guys." Supremo adjusted his hair. "Cero, Double."  two hands were on either side of reaper. "I'm done." He commended, holding up both of his barrels and pointing at the cero's. "Fuckin die." He charged up his bala's and fired.

DOOM!!!!! another massive explosion fills the sky.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 11, 2009)

Marco got up out of his bed and streched, "Man, that felt good. Finally had time to have a decent length sleep. Bankai sure did take up alot of my stranght."He looked out of the nearby window and woundered how long it would be until his wound fully healed. Although he didn't doubt it would leave a scar. It occured eariler to him that he hadn't trained his Kiduo much since he left the academy. He sighed deeply and woundered if the grades they got before leaving where worth something or anything. All that seemed to happen was the top students got recruited after that grades never meant a thing. He made his way out of the barracks...

He entered the courtyard and from the darkness of the shade into the bright sunlight that rayed down from the skies. Everything always seemed quite in the 13th squad's courtyard. He had woundered as to why but he came to the conclusion that it was highly likly they where all in the human's diemensional space or working with communitcations. At least, he no longer had to worry about being surpassed by the 20th seat and had a rafer strong bond with Hikari.

Suddernly, Marco fell into unconiouness and ended up in the 4th Plainar Sphere. He felt extermly cold in this area, their was little to no light and everything seemed currupted. The only true source of light was Hikari but that was understandable, after all she was light based and close combat type Zankaputo.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 11, 2009)

Malekith knew his strength. His nimbleness, slight frame and reaction times were compensation for a lack of physical ability. He was not going to be overpowering anybody with force, but he also was determined to make sure that his opponent was not going to get a chance to do that.

His charge was met by a clumsy dodge some defensive strikes that seemed wild. Did this man know nothing about fighting? It seemed wrong, not with that confidence, but Malekith could see no reason not to press his advantage. The man said something, but Malekith could barely hear it. He was focussed on his opponent's blade already. The crowd of gathers faded. Just the combat left.

He slipped past the barrage of strikes and changed direction. His strike was aimed at what seemed to be the man's off hand. It was a jerky and inelegant maneuver; as much as his opponent's swings were random, they also presented a defensive that did not give him much time for the attack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2009)

Rahs stood before the form in the darkness, knowing it would not move, but afraid to pass it by all the same.

It was a being like him, one of the Vasto Lorde. And while alive, it was also dead. Never to move again.

"It wasn't strong enough," Scarlet called to Rahs, "Move past your worries."

Although his eyes remained locked on it, Rahs passed it by. The deep was filled with them, what were once Vasto Lorde, now, simply living statues. The reason? Rahs knew not.

There was a light ahead. Rahs's eyes squinted at its brightness. When he stepped through the hole in the cavern, entering the centre of the world of Hollows, he knew he had made a mistake. Outside they had been numerous. Here they were legion. A series of concentric rings, each lower than the last, moving down to a central point inside the circular room, where a flickering golden light emanated, lighting everything within.

"Go on, Rahs, that's the ultimate power you wanted."

Rahs looked at Scarlet, and gaped. She was already halfway frozen, her Reiatsu becoming like that of the others. "You're so strong. Go on, your army is waiting."

God of Thunder - Raijin. Rahs activated it, because he knew that was what required to get him to that light. If he took another step as he was, he'd become like the rest, trapped, their spirit slowly being sucked into whatever object it was.

His body electricity, Rahs slowly descended the rings, towards the centre. His eyes had adjusted now, he could see a shape, some strange sigil, perhaps, in the centre of the light. He reached the bottom ring. Only four other beings were here, each frozen in place.

He got further than one, then another. One more. As Rahs drew up alongside the last, his leg stopped. It was no longer electric. No longer able to move. He dragged himself forward, using his good leg to move, but it was far too late for him. Even as lightning, the pull of spiritual gravity overwhelmed him. He was part of the machine now.

~~~

"Chronos-sama!" Chronos looked to his side, as one of his Fraccion, one of the watchers, if he remembered correctly, and he did, ran up the back of the giant snake he stood on, and fell to his knees before the Espada. "It's done. She led the Vasto Lorde to the centre."

Chronos nodded, and turned back to the fight below. No one but he could hear the jubilant thoughts inside his head. At long last. It was done.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2009)

"The hell?"

Isis looked up from the 12th members she was interrogating, tracking a faint Reiatsu. She recognised that.

And that was not a good sign.

Only then did she notice a Hell Butterfly patiently floating by her head, waiting for her to pay attention to it. Whoops.

A few moments later, Thirteenth Division's Captain Isis Neith knew that the Maggot's Nest had been opened. She had been a Special OPs Shinigami, under both Yoruichi Shihoin and Soi Fon. She knew what that meant.

As a former Special OPs member, she knew Shunpo, and knew it well. Vanishing in a blaze of Reishi, she was already moving rapidly through the streets of Seireitei, tracking the presence she knew.

She'd start with her brother.

~~~

Frayzon wiped the sweat off his brow, looking at the cracked mass of stone that had burst up through the wooden floor of the training room. Neith-Taichou was going to kill him.

"Don't think about her, think about us!" his sword demanded. Returning to his train of thoughts, Frayzon clapped his hands together once more, the talisman that was his Shikai, Master's Eye, wrapped around his right wrist. Scythe for destruction, his Shikai for creation. He'd get it right, sooner or later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2009)

She started awake, eyes blurred, muscles burning, throat dry. What was going on, where was she?

"Ah, you're awake."

A figure stood in the doorway, smiling to see his charge was once again in the waking world.

It was then that she took stock of herself. Beneath the fur covering on the bed, she was naked. So her first reaction was to curl up tightly and pull the fur around her.

"Shy are we?" the man laughed - he appeared to be in his young teens, maybe the same age as her. He had rough cut brown hair and a rugged appearance - "Well I hate to mortify you further, but that's how we found you."

"Who...who are you?" she asked, her voice silent. After a moment, she came up with a more pressing question. "Who am I?"

"Was hoping you coulda told me that," the teen sighed, hooking a chair with his foot and pulling it out so he could sit on it. "We found you out a little beyond here, unconscious, bloodied and naked. Lotta folks were kinda worried about that."

She wasn't listening. Instead, she was focused on her left arm. Specifically her left wrist. More specifically, the absence of something.

She grabbed at it, trying to find...whatever was missing. But it wasn't there.

"Whatever," the teen got up, and moved to the entrance to the...what was this, a tent? "The Priestess will be in to see you soon, now that you're awake. You should consider yourself lucky to be alive. It's dangerous in this world."

And he left. And the girl, still clutching the fur tightly to her, wracked her brain. Something was horribly wrong. What though, she had no idea.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2009)

A few moments later, "_Spread your wings, settle on the crimson roost. Here, you rest alone. _*hadou #8* Blast Spheres!" Akira releases a field of spheres that surround Siegfried. "SSOB SPECIAL BALA!" Ssob does ten quick punches and sends a wave of balla towards their enemy. "Hmm?" He looks around as a massive explosion engulfs him. "Don't end it yet!" Akira shouts. "WINDS WRATH!!!" He slashes four times and sends a star shaped atack towards Siegfried. "SSOB SPECIAL CERO!!!!!" He fires the blast behind Akira's, the two combine and cause an even larger explosion

"KEEP GOING SSOB!" Akira shouts as he continues to slash towards the center of the explosion. "SSOB SPECIAL BALA STORM!" He begins to punch and spin and kick firing as many Bala as he can. "Is it enough?" Ssob asked after the attack was finished. "No." Akira comments, obviously worn out. "Ni..Nice try." Siegfried coughs. The cloud clears and his armor is torn, blood dripping from his forehead. "It was a good attempt, It even did damage. But it was far from enough." He raised his blade into the air. "Rend."

With Neku-

"Huff... Huff... They've been having the time of their lives." He grumbles, crawling up to the top and finally making it into a larger throne room. "Oh?" A man with blue hair looks at him. "One of you really made it." He chuckled. "Why don't you go introduce yourself, Puppet master." Neku stands up, blinks and put's a finger to his lip, becoming a small chibi form of himself. "Eh? Puppet master? That's a stupid name. the movie was ok though." FWAM! Alvian through an apple at him. "Do not decrease your size to something of that in front of me again. It's creepy."

Neku blinked again, back to normal. "Say's the dude with an underground dead city." Alvian's eye twitches. "Pupper master, show him the power i've granted you." He smirks. "Yes, Master." He bows towards Alvian. "Eh? that voice sounds familar." Neku thinks to himself. "Earth's spike." The man in blue waves his hands infront of him and a large spike shoots out of the ground. "HOLY CRAP!" Neku jumps to the side, but the spike turns and follows him. FWOOM FWOOM FWOOM! Now a wave of spikes follow him. "WAKE UP DAMN IT!!" Neku shouts, His arms and leg's transform. 

"This... is new again..." he places a hand on his stomach. "Is... is the supresser weakening..." He thinks to himself. "It can only hold back so much spirit." Melisa comments while the two sit in a room. "If you surpass the limit of the supresser it will break and you will lose yourself to your hollow form once again. So don't try and get too strong. Don't push your evolution. If you break the limit before you can control your power, once more we will be unable to stop you from hurting others and yourself." Neku sighed. "It's not like i'm going to become really powerful in a month or two anyway..."

"STUPID STUPID STUPID!" Neku hit himself. "Freaking jinxed myself." He sighed and turned back. "HELL'S INFINITE INFERNO!" firing back he destroyed the stone spikes. "Ok, I should be able to handle this guy. the attacks look strong but one shot took them out." He nods. "I just need to get close enough and i should be able to take him down." He then turns to Alvian. "That guy... Is another story however.. He.. just seems no right..." 

"Metal Spike." Neku turns his head and see's a massive golden spike headed straight for him. "Damn it all."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2009)

Serp said:


> Shin went in for the slash, the blade cut part of Shirou's arm and he howled in pain. More steam seemed to come from his Oni themed mask.
> 
> "Arg!" This guy was too good for him.
> 
> ...



Shirou came in for a strike with his now chainsaw like zanpakuto and Shin used both his katana and the shakujo he was wielding now to block.Now with both of them close to each other, their faces only a foot or two away from each other, they both launched an attack from their mouths.

While Shirou charged his Cero, Shin activated the second realm, the Magatama bead necklace around his neck started to glow and a black and purplish flame ignited in his mouth.A second later both their attacks were charged and the Cero clashed into the black purple stream of fire.When the two attacks collided it exploded with quite some force, both of the warriors sent soaring trough the sky in different directions.

Both scorched and bloody, their states only worsened when they crashed into buildings that had been standing in their paths.




> With L&L
> 
> The small espada was enjoying the dance, Lunas had completely forgotten to tell his fraccion about the presents, but hopefully they where building them now or else they would feel his wrath.
> 
> ...



"For me?"Lambo asked with big sparkling eyes, his fingers reaching for the mini version of Lunas' uniform. The innocent little Arrancar immediately started undressing himself, wiggling himself out of his cow patterned one piece Arrancar costume.

The now naked Lambo had his back turned towards Lunas as he was trying to get into the new uniform, right above his butt his Espada rank tattoo read "7"


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 12, 2009)

-At the Beach-

Dai, Kana and Mars playfully bounce a beach ball to one another whilst in the ocean, laughing and thoroughly enjoying themselves until Dai tightly grabs onto the ball and throws it down.
"WHAT THE HELL!?"
"What's the matter, Dai?"
"A second ago, we were in the Soul Society about to file a complaint, but all of a sudden, we're back at the beach with Mars!"
"Am I not wanted?...."
"No, that's not it.  It just, none of this makes any sense!"
Kana puts her fist on her chin and goes into deep thought.  "Now that you mention it, it does seem like pretty poor writing to me..."
"Yeah, the writer probably some stupid idiot who spends most of his time browsing random websites, not doing anything productive towards society."
"Man, I hate that guy."
"Come on, he's not that bad, now is he?"
"Yeah, he is."
"I have to agree."
At that moment, a bolt of lightening comes down and strikes Mars and Dai.
*"Ow...."* they weakly moan.
Kana braces herself, thinking she'll be struck down next, when something soft bounces on her head.  She looks up, and sees balls of cotton candy, drifting down towards her.
"Yay~  Cotton candy~~  Thank you Mr. Writer!"
A bright white light shines down onto her.  *"No problem."*
Dai and Mars quickly get back up.  *"Can we get cotton candy too!?"*
*"No.  You guys were mean to me."*
The look down at the ground and sulk whilst Kana happily hums and eats her cotton candy.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2009)

With Neku-

"DAMN IT!" he shouts, grabbing the golden spike with his bare hands and pushes upwards. "YOU THINK I DON'T KNOW THAT'S YOU MAX!" He shouts. "CUT THE CRAP!!" Neku screams at his friend. "Oh? He's no longer max." Alvian chuckles "He's puppet master. My puppet master. Crucial to my plans and controller of the hearts of man." Alvian stood up and placed his hand on Max's shoulder. "Have you ever seen an ability quite like his before?" He grinned. "You... you...." Neku's fists tighten. "YOU SON OF A BITCH!" He rushes forward. "Tut tut." Alvian waves a finger at Neku. 

A golden wall forms infront of him. "DAMN IT!" He pulls his left fist back. "LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!" And releases a blast of lightning, The wall shrinks down and the attack heads right for max. "MAX!" Neku shouts. "Lightning sword." Max's hand reaches out and he takes control over the lightning, forming it into a blade. "W...what...." Alvian chuckles. "I've given him power that surpasses his former self, he is atleast twice as strong as he used to be." He smirked.

"DAMN IT! DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT!!!" Neku shouts in his head. "I Can't hurt him! I can't hurt max! But i can't stop him without hurting him! Damn it damn it damn it!!!!" As neku screams, his stomach forms a glowing blue ring on it. "Eh..?" Avlian's head tilts. "DAMN IT!! DAMN IT!! DAAAMNNN ITT!!!!!!!!! GUAH!!!!!!!!" Neku bends back and the ring begins to crack and shatter, exploding into the air and past Alvian's cheek. "W...wha...What!?" Alvian stepped back, Neku's spiritual pressure had gone way up... "Wh..What is this?" It wasn't higher then Alvians.. But, It was.. It was sudden and not something Alvian had predicted, nor had his general forseen. 

"Ruler... Of all."  smoke cloud had formed from Neku's supresser exploding. As it settles, He stands in his full hollow state. Only now, His body is more musclar, his claws sharper, His eyes bigger, His horn even larger. And somehow, His skin seems to be.. shining and glowing.. zzzzt. A stream of electricty moves up his body. "hmph, It was a surprise for sure, but your body is still not strong enough to defeat me." He moved away from Max. "Get him, My puppet." Alvian grinned, he knew Neku wouldn't harm his frie-

BOOM! Before he can finish, Max's body is slammed into the wall. "W..What?" He turns back Neku has max's head in his grip, Crushing his skull. "He... What happened!?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2009)

"Oi oi oi, you do not wanna be messing with me here." The teen stood with his face right before his opponent's, scowling him down, "You know how many of your type I've left in the dust? You'd best back down. I'll give ya to three. One...two...THREE!"

Carlos Ondreas's fist smashed into the gut of his opponent, striking their weak point for massive damage. A few moments later, a loud click followed by a clang sounded out, and Carlos removed the soft drink from the wreckage of the vending machine. No bitchass piece of junk ate his change.

"Hey boss, check that shit!"

Carlos's followers were across the street, waiting for him to finish off the vending machine so they could get free drinks outta it.

"Stop! Thief!"

Carlos sighed in annoyance. These were New Jersey streets. If little old ladies carrying purses full of money didn't want to get robbed, they'd travel in groups through the good parts of the neighborhoods. But did they listen to sense? Noooooo.

But still, this was Carlos's area, he was boss here. And no one got away with shit like that unless he said so.

Normal people wouldn't cross the street at this hour. Cars didn't care for people. Carlos didn't give a shit about cars. Carlos knew the reasons he was special, but that wasn't important. All he knew was that he couldn't be beat, not by weak shit like this. Weaving left and right, moving around high speed vehicles with the barest margin of error, it was child's play here.

Across the street in a moment, and in the next, taking off down it, after the guy running away, stolen handbag clutched tight. He was a weaselly looking one. They always were.

It didn't take too long for Carlos to catch up with him. But Carlos's real strength wasn't in his leg strength. It was in his fists. One blow was enough to drop the guy. Picking up the handbag, Carlos returned it. He wasn't a nice guy per se. But no one pulled shit like that on his turf.

"Hooligan!" the old woman snatched her bag and stalked off. What was up with that?

"Stupid bitch," Carlos muttered in annoyance. When he turned his back, he smiled and fished out the couple-a hundred he just poached. Time to beat feet while the old hag still hasn't figured him out.

"Come on!" the four guys following him at the moment had filled up their bags with drinks from the busted vending machine. Time to see what else was on in the city.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

The gears of fate set in motion by the final moment of Aizen Sousuke's bid for the Throne of Heaven had remained turning, even after the disastrous explosion, triggered by the interaction of the Ouken and Hougyoku. One hundred thousand souls, affected by a massive outpouring of Reishi from the Ouken through the Hougyoku were released, and both items, completely drained of power, vanished from the world.

The Hougyoku lay dormant in the vast sands of Hueco Mundo, reabsorbing Reishi over two hundred years. When found again by Vale, it had absorbed so much power that even the Adjuchas Arrancar could use it to full. The Hougyoku has become part of Hueco Mundo now. That is what it both gained and lost.

The Ouken was thought destroyed, believed unable to maintain its form without souls or land. This is incorrect. In the deepest depths of Hueco Mundo, it too bound itself to the world. With an unlimited amount of spiritual dense land, it remained in suspension, hovering between existence and nonexistence, exerting a call. The tiniest wisp of unlimited power only caught the attention of the strongest Hollow, the Vasto Lorde, ones who had devoured countless souls. They came for it. And it claimed them.

Now, the final numbers were in. Enough souls had become a part of the key to the King's Realm. It was complete once again.

Steps echoed through the centre of the Hollow world. Down each level of the vast inner cavern he came, no longer in danger from the antlion trap that this place had been. A swirling portal burst into life at the point where the Ouken lay. Two hundred years overdue, but the time was here at last.

Far above this cavern, a tiny Hollow, weak and malnourished, vanished. A moment later, it dropped in front of the figure, between him and the portal. Electricity crackled over it, emanating from the figure closest to the portal. A moment later, the back of the Hollow burst open, and a new form emerged.

"Dragging a Hollow down this far and transplanting your consciousness into it from a form whose soul is bound to this portal? I have to admit, I'm impressed."

"Don't be," Rahs flexed his arms, noting how different his body was. He was tiny now, probably a metre forty at best. He reminded himself a lot of Latas now, actually. Except he wasn't a Hollow. No hole, no mask. He was wearing the remains of the Hollow he had used as a new body, but that was about it. What the hell was he now? Human?

"I got led down here by someone I trusted, tricked, used as a tool, and have gone from Vasto Lorde to...I don't even know what I am anymore. That's nothing to be proud of."

"As you wish."

The man turned back to the portal, ready to step through it. Rahs watched him move, and saw a power that was seemingly infinite. Someone _worth_ following. And he followed him through the portal. The man didn't seem to mind.

~~~

Now is the perfect time to take a sidetrack, to a most unorthodox travel destination.

To hell.

It is not fire and brimestone. Oh no. Nor are there devils, willing to torture the dammed for eternity.

It is darkness, and conscious nonexistence. That is hell. T

The souls cast here lose form and memory, until all that is left is a consciousness and emotion. The body and soul is bled away, becoming Reishi without purpose. However, there is a danger Hell poses. Just like the Statues far beneath Seireitei, form is possible. And with a nearly limitless amount of pure Reishi, and nothing but emotions of the negative scale to shape them, these dangers are...beyond all belief. Demons. That is the name of these beings. One could pray they were never able to escape Hell. For that would bring about Hell on earth.

And how is it you ask, dear reader, that these souls can be cast to Hell, but not leave? Well, that is because of the conduit to Hell. The gates. The one way passage. There is a seal, for these gates, which will only permit the souls of the dammed to enter Hell, never to leave.

And this seal? Well, read on.

~~~

"Hmm?" A figure robed in a strange outfit, seeming to contain the dual shades of black and white in a perfect combination, looked up from where he sat, on the back of a comfortable looking and quite ancient leather lounge. A moment later, the red-headed woman sprawled across the lounge, wearing the same outfit, looked up.

A few rooms across, two more figures looked up. Another room back, a fifth. A sixth in the corridor outside. A seventh and eighth standing before an ornate pair of doors, a ninth behind them, watching over the single occupant of the room. The tenth was standing right in place, and was the first to know.

A Shinigami had come at last.

"Welcome," the tenth spread his arms wide, dirty blonde-brown ponytail flicking as his head moved from left to right, a smile across his face, "We were actually getting worried that no one would come. You're just in time."

"Your welcome is appreciated," the brown haired Shinigami replied, feeling the ancient power in the air. At long last...

"Is white the new style in Seireitei?" the man who had greeted the Shinigami seemed surprise, "I didn't think they'd ever change their design."

A few doors opened into this corridor, and the other nine moving occupants of this realm arrived. One, orange haired and bearing what looks like a constant scowl, pointed in shock. "You!"

"Ah," the Shinigami replied, "Now this is a surprise. Should I offer you my congratulations on achieving this post?"

Before the orange haired man could step forward, the red-headed woman grabbed him by the shoulder. "Knock it off, rookie," she growled, "We need him, so drop your bias. He's strong. He'll do."

The one with orange hair shook her hand off with a rough shove of his shoulder, turned and stalked out of the room.

"Never mind him," the woman bowed, "Please follow us."

~~~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

It had been two hundred years since he came here, the orange haired one. He had been asked to join the Guard, but would have gone anyway. He had a duty here.

The previous Spirit King had been on the verge of death, and no one fitting of the role had been located. In the last moment, a stand in had been found, but she was only human. She'd never last the thousand plus years a Spirit King usually did. This was true. She had lasted beyond her lifespan, but her time was nearly up.

"Hey."

He felt responsible for her. It had always been this way. Placing a hand under her chin, he saw slight recognition in her eyes. She tried to speak, but her lips were cracked from age. Only a dry k sound emerged.

"It's okay now," he leaned forward, offering a hug, "I'm sorry, I'm truly sorry for doing this to you. But it's alright now. You can rest at last."

Only a few steps behind, the Shinigami and the other nine members of the Royal Guard were watching. Behind them, Rahs was standing, ignored, but nonetheless present.

The orange haired man kept a hold of her until he knew she had let go, and her soul passed away. With respect and care, he picked up her body, and removed her from the throne of the Spirit King.

He didn't want to be present for what was next. he had no desire to serve as guardian for that one. But that was his duty.

"Very well then," the red-haired woman, the loudest of the other nine, gave way to another woman, this one blonde, with longer hair.

"Shinigami," she stood to the side of the path between the white clad Shinigami and the throne, "those of hell will attempt to emerge from the missing seal for about a day after the death of the King. We will restrain them as you become the new seal, and after that no new demons will come forth. Go ahead."

The first shaking Reiatsu was beginning to take hold of the throne room now. It would be less than five minutes before the first Demon broke through, knowing that the Gates of Hell had literally been opened.

The Shinigami, one renowned for a permanent calm, was in shock. The Spirit King was a being destined to sit on the Throne and do nothing? Who was it that first planted this as the dream position? Who was it? He would destroy them, for creating an unlimited number of dreams of great power, when the truth could only be known at the final moment. He hadn't anticipated this. Why hadn't he anticipated this? No! It was all wrong!

"What's wrong?" the blonde haired woman was getting edgy, "Could you hurry up? Killing Demons for a day isn't fun you know. At least two of us will probably die from doing it."

"This isn't a position of power, it's a prison," the Shinigami turned on his heel, full of anger, "I refuse."

"What?"

Disbelief and anger intermingled. And the woman, the most power of the Royal Guard, drew one of her two swords.

"Don't be a fool. We can't take the position! It'd reject our souls! There's no one else! If you don't, we all die!"

"I won't die. Not in a pathetic way like this?"

"If you don't die I'll kill you!" The other Royal Guard members began to draw their swords. Forcing someone onto the throne wasn't something they wanted to do. But it was better than letting Demons run wild.

But it was too late to argue. The first Demon made it through the open gate and into the King's Realm. It was a biggy, too. They'd have to work together to take it. The moment they were distracted, the Shinigami vanished. He remembered the way to the portal. He was out of there. This was only a set back. His dream was to be the most powerful. It was still possible. That was absolute.

Rahs watched in shock. Things were beyond him here. The Demons and Royal Guard ignored him, the stifling Reiatsu was enough to make it seem like he didn't exist. The battles fought as the Demons emerged were fierce, it was a power he immediately came to envy and covet.

But the Royal Guard were fighting a losing battle and they knew it. The Demons would keep on coming.

"Fall back!" The man who had originally been sitting on the lounge waved his arm through the air, "And someone please tell me we've got a contingency plan!"

"We're sealing all the exits as soon as we're through them. Split up and get through them all! It'll contain this realm for a few weeks if we're lucky. We can find someone acceptable, re-meet and fight our way through to the throne room, have them reseal Hell! Now go!" The blonde woman was treated with unlimited respect. The Royal Guard split apart, each heading for one of the seven exits, eight now, thanks to the Ouken, from the King's Realm.

Rahs stared at the throne. They needed someone to seal it, didn't they? He could do that. He knew he could, even if they hadn't thought of him. He took a step forward, trying to brave the Demon swooping overhead, declaring its freedom. Once again, he went unnoticed. He was a simple human. What interest was he?

But a few steps from the throne, and Rahs's nerve failed. There was a wall of power he could feel, separating him from the seal to Hell. It felt so vast, like something he could never surmount. He turned and ran, ran as fast as he could. Hurtling down the hallways, he saw a portal, being headed towards by one of the Royal Guard. Willing his speed, he closed his eyes and continued to run.

That he made it through, mere moments before the Royal Guard member did so and closed it, was a miracle. Rahs stumbled onto solid ground, a building top in some city.

The Royal Guard member was there as well, cursing loudly. After a little while, he vanished.

Rahs, exhausted, and still terrified, sank to his knees. Whatever had just happened was likely to change all the worlds.

The seals on the King's Realm would last a few weeks. If a new Spirit King wasn't established on the throne by then, well, all Hell would break loose.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2009)

FWOOSH! Neku throws Max's backwards with his right hand and turns to Alvian. "Oh? Turning on me now." BAM! Max slams into the golden wall. "You should know wounds like that are nothing to my puppet master." He laughs, Max slowly stands up and creates a golden blade. He grips it in his hands and charges towards Neku. FWAM! Neku back hands him out of the room and down the stairs. "Interesting." Alvian chuckles.

With Ssob/Akira-

"AKIRA!!!" Kazehime shouts, four large cuts appear on his chest and gush out blood like a gieser. "AKIRA!" Ssob rushes towards him. "This is the power of my blade." Siegfried stands before them, His body changed dramatically. "COME ON AKIRA!!" Ssob catches him before the Shinigami hits the stairs. "Damn it! Wake up Akira!" He shakes him, But Akira seems too out of it.

In Akira's Inner World-

"Ah... clouds... have i died?" He looks up at the sky. "No idiot!" Kazehime kicks him. "Ow." Akira blinks. "GET UP!!! FIGHT!!!! COME ON!! I CAN'T LET YOU DIE HERE!" She screams. "It's useless... We can't beat him.. My shikai isn't enough..." He sighs. "THEN USE BANKAI!" Kazehim screams. "I Don't have bankai." Akira sits up and blinks. "You can! You can use bankai!" Akira shakes his head. "It requires years of training and you have to defeat your blade in battle."

Kazehime blinks. "You just have to tame your blade idiot!" FWAM! "Beating your blade in battle is one method of taming it! But i'm already tame! I'm under your command already! I always do what you ask! you must have bankai already!!!" She screams. "If i couldn't hear your name for years what makes you think i can use bankai!" The world crumbles and Kazehime stands behind Ssob, Screaming something about how now he must take the fight onto his shoulders and bear this awful burden.

"Because, Here i stand, Materialized in the real world!" she smiles at him. "If you can do that, That is the first step to Bankai!" She extends her hand and Akira grips it. "Even if you can't use it now.. then..." She walks forward and wraps her arms around him. "I'll give you all my power, Every ounce of it to put into your next attack."

He nods, Ssob blinks as he has no idea what just happened. "Ssob, One last attack." He grips his blade and let's all his spirit flow into it. Everything he's got before it reaches Zero. Everyone little ounce he can squeez out before he reaches Death. "Come on!" Ssob blinks. "Give it everything you have Ssob." Ssob sighed and prepared a Cero. He Focuses his essence into it, Everything, he thinks to himself. "All of my power in one final shot." The two prepare their attack.

"WINDS/SSOBS SPECIAL/WRATH!/CERO!" The attacks are massive and join together to become even bigger. "Sigh." Siegfried holds out his arms and smirks. "Good bye, Alvian." BOOM!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 13, 2009)

With Dio

The football player had resumed his normal life, school and football practice during the day and then at night he would train his spiritual powers. Tonight was a slow night though, most of the staff members employed by him (Technically his father) had been called to a meeting with Don, for what reasons was unknown to Dio.

It was now just two of the maids and the gardener, thoguh the latter was currently sparring with Dio. They had been at it for hours now, the building shaking from the immense Spiritual pressure the two were unleashing.What they didn't know was that this was drawing unwanted attention. With the barriers placed around the house it was believed to be not only impossible for a Hollow to get in but impossible to even sense Spiritual Pressure from the outside.

Sadly the maker of the barrier had underestimated the potential of an Vastelord, a lone figure in the white desert that was Hueco Mundo was gazing at the sky.All three of his eyes, with all three of his eyes. Literally gazing trough the dimensional barriers, it was only visible to him but at the spot in the sky he was gazing at a hole had formed, an rippling image of a house and then later the basement of that house, as his vision allowed him not just to see beyond this dimension but even trough obstacles in different dimensions.

The amount of Spiritual Pressure was converted into visual data to him by those three eyes of his and he was intrigued by the amounts he was seeing. 
Beyond those eyes he was a plainly looking Vastelorde, he had a bald humanoid body with no outstanding features and a gray-ish skin.Even his mask was plain.With a wave of his hand he opened a Garganta.

The sky above Dio's house was ripped open and the gray skinned Hollow stepped out of the in between dimension and into that containing our Earth.He walked down an invisible stair case, making use of the Sonido.He suddenly stopped a certain point and examined something that only those eyes of his could see.Then his right hand formed a fist and the arm connected to it stretched back.

With one punch it smashed trough the barrier and then later trough the roof and two floors before it ran into the two maids, before they even could activate their abilities they were killed and it then smashed trough the the last floor as well. Now it had reached the basement where Dio and Cedric were sparring.The latter pushed Dio back, telling him to run while he leaped towards the Hollow.

A Cero blast later and only the top half of Cedric's body remained and Dio was smashed into a wall by the explosion. Dio climbed back on his feet and called his Terrra, Sol and Luna sphere.The three first he had gotten and the three he had most control of.The Hollow was snacking on Cedric's remains and barely responded when an energy blast smashed into him chest, not even when the second and third one smashed into the same body area.All leaving only minor wounds that closed up before even the next blast hit their mark.

It only raised a hand to block an energy blast aimed at his mask, the Terra sphere that attempted to smash into his mask was caught by that same hand and crushed.The amount of pain this caused Dio was enough to make him fall to his knees and cough up blood, seemingly his connection with the spheres were beyond just spiritual nature or even mental. 

His vision became blurry and his spheres had all dropped on the ground, the boy far too disorientated to keep them afloat.Next thing he knew the Hollow picked him up by the throat and the beast leaned in to take a bite out of Dio but then froze as the spheres retreated back into the ring."My my, did I just happen to find a little snack here."Seemingly with great ease he tore Dio's arm out of it's socket and ripped it off completely.

Dio was screaming out in agony while the Hollow started to the devour the arm completely, the arm of flesh and blood was still attached of course but the arm that was of his soul was gone and the physical arm was about to die as well.How could it survive without it's spiritual counterpart.The only had started the devour the arm, now already down to the wrist and then when he had reached that final ring finger he ate around the ring.

Like it was the cherry in a Sundae he picked it up and held it above his mouth and then dropped it.The hardness, hardened by the spiritual power compressed into it, gave him some difficulty but eventually it cracked and then shattered.Even more blood was coughed up by Dio now, and the Hollow had gained a massive power increase. 

Though before he could enjoy that power increase, or even complete receiving it a fist smashed trough his stomach and grabbed him by the organs."Mos, now!"The small butler appeared as well, he increased the length of his already impressive nose and it cleaved trough the body of the Vastelorde like a knife trough butter. The left arm of the Hollow was cut off but it was already being regenerated. 

"And with that, I have no need for you anymore."Don stated as fired an energy blast from within the Hollow's body. Completely incinerating first it's vital organs and then later it's mask."Jean, get the spirit wire, Mos put the arm in position."Don deactivated his powers and sat down next to Dio."I'm sorry my son, I was too late to save your arm and powers, all I can do is give you a replacement and keep you alive by doing so."

He grabbed hold of Dio, making sure the boy was held still and then Mos placed the Hollow's arm in place of his own Soul's arm.The Hollow arm was still mutating, it had never been able to finish the power increase by eating Dio's ring/spheres and what kind of reaction it had set off was unknown to all simply because something like this had never happened.

The third, a former Quincy that had developed Human abilities after losing her Quincy powers, was in charge of the healing and she first started with sewing the Hollow's arm on Dio's soul.when that was finally done she started healing Dio, the arm still warping continuously. The last thing Dio remembered was was hearing millions of voices screaming in his head which suddenly went quiet after a shattering noise. It was around then that he passed out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

"So Shikai, huh Frayzon?"

Rachel was holding the talisman, poking it so it spun in circles. The Zanpaktou Spirit was yelling at Frayzon to take her back, but Frayzon was busy talking to Brage.

Brage and Rachel were a traditional brawn and brain pair. They had been the two who had entered the 13th Division alongside Frayzon and Erin.  Now Frayzon was the second to achieve Shikai. His growth had been slower than Erin's, but she was always the most in touch with her soul than they were.

To their embarrassment, while Brage was happy to be controlled by Rachel through Kidou manipulation, and used his raw strength as his power while Rachel directed the battle, their Zanpaktou spirits were complete opposites. Brage's spirit rankled under being controlled, and had immense pride. Rachel's was timid, and wouldn't dare stand before Brage's. It would be hilarious if their differences didn't make communion between Shinigami and sword next to impossible

"Yeah," Frayzon nodded, "she's perfect for my fighting style. I can break down Reishi with Scythe and rebuild it with Master's Eye. Destruction and Creation, as I'm naming it."

"I think I read a manga like that," Brage commented.

"So then," Rachel passed the talisman back to Frayzon, "you versus the two of us. How about it?"

Frayzon smiled, wrapping the talisman's tie around his wrist. "Thought you'd never ask."


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2009)

With Serp and Arturia.
The two were shunpo'ing away.
"Who are you?" Asked Serp.
"Arturia Pendragon, of the masquerade your legacy, Orochi-sama."
"What? I can sense your reiatsu you are part hollow."
"Hmm, nevermind it will all be explained later."
"How can I trust you?"
"I saved you from 150 years of captivity, didn't I."
"True, but that was my brother back there, I am sure of it."
"In due time lord Orochi."

As the where escaping through Seireitei, one of the second division members had been following them. He had fired a giant kido, blazing reiryoku came crashing towards them it was bound to destroy them.

"Lord Orochi, my kidou is not strong enough to rival that blast, maybe my mask my help." But then Serp stepped out and placed his hands out.

_"Bakudou no Hachi ju Ichi, Danku!" _A giant wall blocked the blast of the reiryoku. 

----
With Shirou.
Shirou had crashing into the building, his durability was high, but this bankai was far too much for him to handle, he jumped out and started to shoot Bala after bala, but slowly they were becoming less accurate, Shirou couldn't hold his mask for that long, so the power was starting to make him dizzy and confused. Shirou had only recently learnt to control his power and was starting lose control.

"Arg! I can't take this any more." Shirou was losing control, but unlike C? it wasn't his anger but the hollow power, he eyes were off Shin giving the perfect time to strike.

--------
With L&L
Little Lambo, started to undress if Lunas had any spare blood cells to pass round his cheeks or shame for that matter he might have started to bluish. But the Lust was building in his eyes. Number 7 imprinted on the arrancars but, Lambo was the 7th Espada this could work will for the moon stepping arrancar.

"Little Lambo, what do you say we got for a little trip just the to human realm, there is something even sweeter than candy, its called Shota, the souls there as so sweet and tasty."
Lunas clicked his fingers and his Fraccion started to dance, while he started to sing.

-----
With Nagi.
Mayuri had stopped assaulting him, but he couldn't be bothered to move his whole life was falling down around him.

"Mayuri I want answers! and I want them now!" Nagi said wiping a tear from his eye. The was members of the 2nd division around to quantify his claim. 
"I challenge you for a captaincy of the 12th division and then maybe I can figure something out."

"Are you sure you wanna do this Eel?"
"The most Sure I have ever been."
"Plus I heard captain Isis was looking for you."
"Then she can take up her issues with Captain Amen'hoko."
"Don't get cocky now."
"Tonight, the grand stadium."
---------
With Kags.
The shinigami aimed at his hand, but Kagato managed to giggle past it.
"Wow you almost got me, there."
Kagato started to raise his hands, mocking the shinigami, the people around him started to cheer for him, those sad bastards cheering for the outsider attacking their comrade. Kagato jumped back and managed to put a large amount of reiryoku through the sword and slashed a building behind him in half for dramatic effect to show off his skill. He then rushed into Malekith and through he Ginto up in the air. 

"WHITE WIDOW!"

The white smoke covered the area, and Kagato jumped in close to Malekith parrying away his attack. He spoke softly "I see the bastards here, just follow my lead." under the cover of the smoke, he lifted his shirt and pulled out the stitches on his kidney scar, making blood dripp everywhere, he then smeared it over Malekith's sword. "Don't waste this!"

"ARG!" Kagato shouted and threw himself out of the smoke and landed on the floor, bloodied, battered and bruised.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

Isis Neith arrived at Second Division in time to see the mess. Being dragged behind her was a mass of figures bound into a tight heap by Bakudou, but they were all fodder. At least the special ops bothered to look important while sealing them all back in the Maggot's Nest.

"It's disaster after disaster," she walked forward, towards the confrontation. Her eyes narrowed at Mayuri, who flashed her that smile that made her think he was imagining a dissection of her.

"You're Nagi, aren't you?" Isis ignored Mayuri. "I remember you from the cleanup of the incident in the library. A few of the 12th members I spoke to told me you'd had contact with Erin Aslath. Could I talk to you?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2009)

Nagi looked around, what had she heard. But he decided to shut the fuck up and act natural. 
"Yes I am Nagi." Looking at Mayuri he was pleased to get away.
"Yes sure you may speak with me, I was just finalising my captaincy battle with Kurotsuchi here, I hope you can attend Taichou." Nagi bowed and started to walk with the captain, before turning to Andy. "Thank you, when I become captain I will owe you a favour, Nagi, remember the name."


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 13, 2009)

He was under his opponents guard, almost point blank range; the swing was sure to cause some damage. The other man had evidently seen the attack coming though, and was already moving. He backed off, and Malekith's bokken whispered through open air. His opponent had not seemed to move all that fast, just fast enough, but dodging the attack was a very impressive feat. Was this guy good at combat not? Distinctly mixed messages were coming through.

That was a question soon answered. After a moment of gloating his opponent threw a slice of energy past the now excited crowd. It took Malekith a few minutes to notice that the building was sliding in two. No, not notice. He noticed right away. But believing what he had seen was a whole different matter altogether.

And then this opponent, capable of cutting buildings in half, came at him. Malekith began to move back, retreat, but his opponent was upon him in a moment. Smoke billowed up and blinded him. A shadow appeared in smoke in front and he sent a defensive slash that was parried aside easily. His opponent had him.

The other man spoke softly "I see the bastards here, just follow my lead." Under the cover of the smoke, he lifted his shirt and pulled out the stitches on his kidney scar, making blood drip everywhere, he then smeared it over Malekith's sword. "Don't waste this!"

His opponent disappeared into the smoke and gave what sounded like a scream of pain. Malekith blinked and looked down at his sword. Smeared with blood. His opponent’s blood. “The bastards here” the man had said. The smoke would clear in a moment and it was obvious what his opponent had arranged for everyone to see.

Suddenly he felt embarrassed. It felt like such a weak emotion, a strange, weak, aftertaste to the great anger that had been surging through him not that long ago. He had immediately presumed-no this was not the time to brood. He needed to think carefully about what he would do next, and there was next to no time to think about it.

Why had he even decided to fight this man? He had a point to prove. But were these people really worth proving a point to? Did it matter that they turned on him so quickly or were so willing to see him hurt? Just proved they were not worth paying attention to. No, this was stupid.

Still, best not waste the man’s gambit (why had he not asked for the man’s name?). He felt, somehow, he had a debt to keep up the level of tension. For the first time in a while a smile spread across his mouth. It was not a nice smile.

He strode out of the dispersing smoke cloud, hoping tendrils of smoke followed him, and past the prone body of his opponent; he forced himself not to look at the man, as if he were nothing more than a distraction. It was all to do with the performance now. He hoped they did not see the nervousness, or mistook it for bloodlust if they did.

“Any other challengers whilst we’re here?” He made a point of waving his bokken, displaying the blood clinging to it. There was a note of mania in his voice, but that was good. Madness was, at the very least, intimidating.

People were backing away. Fear painted on their faces. His gaze swept through the crowd; “Damiel, you seemed anxious to attack me last night, you sure you don’t want to take your chance now?”

The big, blonde man raised his hands and backed away, shaking his head. He caught Ace’s eye in the crowd and saw a knowing smile flashed at him. It seemed that somebody had figured out the ruse. Best to put an end to it now, before anyone else caught on.

Calmly he walked back to the slumped body of his opponent and knelt down.

“Thanks a lot for this, I, er, kind of misjudged you. Mind getting up? I’d love to see the looks on their faces when they realise this has been all fake. I never asked your name either, did I?”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 13, 2009)

> With Shirou.
> Shirou had crashing into the building, his durability was high, but this bankai was far too much for him to handle, he jumped out and started to shoot Bala after bala, but slowly they were becoming less accurate, Shirou couldn't hold his mask for that long, so the power was starting to make him dizzy and confused. Shirou had only recently learnt to control his power and was starting lose control.
> 
> "Arg! I can't take this any more." Shirou was losing control, but unlike C? it wasn't his anger but the hollow power, he eyes were off Shin giving the perfect time to strike.



With use of the Shakujo Shin pushed himself off, he was exhausted and had to end this quickly. The days of training before, followed by a sparring match with Kagato, a battle versus Madarame followed by battling some monstrosity that was part Hollow and part Shinigami.The smoldering, bloody and sweaty captain shot a quick look down at his clothing, sucking his teeth upon noticing the state of his captain's robe. He had grown so attached to it.

Jumping back in with the intent to finish it, he shot out of the building and Balas were shot at him but he grown accostomed to dodging them, now with his Bankai's speed he had little trouble evading them.On top of that Shirou's aim started to worsen, it seemed as if the Vaizard was getting fatigued as well.

If there was ever a time to finish this battle, it was now. Shin threw his Shakujo at Shirou, it turned out to be quite a dangerous projectile and Shirou barely managed to deflect it, though this was an opening for Shin and he didn't waste it.He charged at Shirou with an stab aimed at the mask.If this guy had gained the strengths of an Hollow, he should also have gained their weaknesses, if not? Then the sword invading his gray matter should do the trick.



> With L&L
> Little Lambo, started to undress if Lunas had any spare blood cells to pass round his cheeks or shame for that matter he might have started to bluish. But the Lust was building in his eyes. Number 7 imprinted on the arrancars but, Lambo was the 7th Espada this could work will for the moon stepping arrancar.
> 
> "Little Lambo, what do you say we got for a little trip just the to human realm, there is something even sweeter than candy, its called Shota, the souls there as so sweet and tasty."
> Lunas clicked his fingers and his Fraccion started to dance, while he started to sing.



"Human world?"Lambo repeated as he wiggled himself into the Lunas uniform."I've never been there before, is it fun?"Though a second later he realized that he didn't have anything better to do so why not. This whole Espada thing was boring, he couldn't play around all day anymore and now had to be careful not to destroy the palace.

"Alright let's go play in the human world!"Lambo had finally dressed himself now and was jumping up and down from excitement."I want to eat loooooooooooots of candy."He later added."And Shota, that sounds really good"()


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 14, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin rushed at the low to the ground hollow (who shall henceforth be referred to as Barugon). Barugon, though, seemed unphased by the entire situation, and made no attempt to avoid any attack by Potemkin. And Potemkin soon found out why.

It turns out the mist emitted by Barugon's long tongue had had a secondary effect. The sand in front of Barugon had turned into a slippery ice-like substance. The moment Potemkin stepped foot onto it, he lost all traction, sliding towards Barugon's tongue, which was now being used as a makeshift stabbing device. 

Luckily, Potemkin was fast enough to plant a number of his spines into the ground, stopping his movement towards Barugon. He did, however, shed his skin as he was stopping, allowing the shedding to fly forward with the velocity from before and skewer itself on Barugon's tongue. This distraction gave Potemkin enough time to get off of the iced sand and begin to strafe around for another assault.

And once again, Potemkin was surprised by one of Barugon's abilities. A ray of light burst from Barugon's back, racing outwards with incredible speed and arcing down onto Potemkin. The instinctual use of his void control was the only thing that saved him this time, the Negacion field emerging and blocking the ray. 

The ray kept coming. Barugon seemed to have no problem maintaining it, and it continued to force upon the Negacion field. This was rather problematic. Potemkin just need a moment to escape the ray, but dropping the Negacion would get him struck by the ray immediately. Though, perhaps a cero...

With little other choice, Potemkin charged a cero with the time he had remaining. When the Negacion finally shattered under the weight of the ray, the cero shot out to meet it. However, the ray turned out to be surprisingly powerful, and the cero was only able to hold it for a moment before it was overcome and the ray engulfed Potemkin.

Or, more accurately, engulfed his shed skin. Potemkin had allowed the shedding to fire the cero, and used the time to move away from the ray, and attack Barugon from the side, where the sand remained in its original state. Barugon had little ability to defend himself up close at this angle, and somewhat to Potemkin's surprise, his skin tore like paper as the tendrils struck it. It seemed that Barugon had traded defensive abilities for an all-out offensive power, and now was paying dearly for that choice. He was quickly finished off by Potemkin.


With one foe dispatched, Potemkin turned his attention to Vashta, who was combating the other. It seemed as though Vashta was not doing very well against this insect (who will hereby be referred to as Megaguirus), who seemed to be toying with Vashta. Using her exceptional speed, Megaguirus was staying entirely out of Vashta's field of vision, waiting behind him and speeding off whenever he turned.

For a second, Potemkin considered coming to Vashta's aid. But something caught his eye, something he had not noticed earlier. It seemed like a thousand tiny creatures were swarming around Vashta and Megaguirus, both hollows entirely within the cloud of the creatures. It did not seem as though either acknowledged the presence of these tiny creatures, though whether it was because they did not notice them, Potemkin was unsure.

The answer came quickly. Blood gushed from Megaguirus' face as her eyes seemed to burst. The tiny creatures had gathered and attacked, removing Megaguirus' sight in one strike. The next to be struck were her wings, the base of the wings swarmed and eaten away, causing Megaguirus to drop to the ground, helpless. So this was Vashta's ability--a swarm of tiny creatures living on his body and aiding him in battle. A useful skill indeed.

Both foes dispatched, Potemkin and Vashta filled their bellies with their prey, and headed back to the hierarchy.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 14, 2009)

-On a Bus-

Dai's head leans against the window as he stares out.  Sitting next to him is Kana, and next to her is Max.  He twiddles his fingers and occasionally adjusts his glasses.
"Man, that cotton candy was delicious.  Going to the beach was a great idea!"
Max looks up and turns to the two of them.  "So.... what was it that we saw today?"
Dai puts on his sunglasses and sighs, not ever bothering turning to Mars.
"That was a hollow.  Actually, to be precise, it was a sort of 'evolved' hollow."
"....what?"
"It's all quite easy to understand.  Now, here I go, explaining everything I know about everything in mere moments."

-Mere Moments Later-
"And that's everything you'll need to know."
".....what?"
"Long story short, guys with masks are bad and we 'take care of them'."
"Oh."
"That's what I said!"
"I like Dai's explanation better."
Kana pouts and glares at Dai.  "I'll get you next time."
"Yeah yeah, whatever." He waves her off, but then turns to Mars.  "But what I'm wondering is how you could see the guy."
Max begins to sweat and turns away.  "I have no idea what you're talking about."
"Hey, Dai is right!  I thought you said all that spirit junk I'd talk about was crazy!"
"That's because it _is_ crazy!"
"No it isn't!"
"Well, its definitely not normal, I'll give him that."
Mars looks down at his lap.  "To be honest, I've been able to see spirits for a few months now.... but I thought I was just going crazy...."
Kana stands up and points at him.  "I KNEW IT!"
"W-What?"
"I could sense it!  Something was different about you recently, but I couldn't put my finger on it.  But now it makes sense!"
"You could tell?"
"Yep.  I thought you're spiritual pressure increased recently, but I thought it was because my senses were becoming more sensitive or something.  But this makes more sense."
"Pretty impressive, Kana.  I haven't really felt any difference in him.  In fact, he feels even weaker than usual."
He looks down and sulks.  "Ouch..."
"Don't be mean, Dai!  He's stronger.  That's my cousin for ya!"
"Thanks..."
She turns to him and smiles.  "So what's your ability!?  Beams, transformations, summoning!?  What is it!?"
"I have no idea if I even have powers."
She puts her hand on her chin and begins nodding in deep thought.  "I see.  I see.  An untapped ability.  Your powers haven't surfaced yet.  But they will.  It's only a matter of time."
"Really?" he said in an excited voice.
"Or not.  I actually don't have any idea about this kinda stuff."
Dai facepalms.  "Idiot..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi looked around, what had she heard. But he decided to shut the fuck up and act natural.
> "Yes I am Nagi." Looking at Mayuri he was pleased to get away.
> "Yes sure you may speak with me, I was just finalising my captaincy battle with Kurotsuchi here, I hope you can attend Taichou." Nagi bowed and started to walk with the captain, before turning to Andy. "Thank you, when I become captain I will owe you a favour, Nagi, remember the name."



"Erin was my subordinate before moving to 12th," Isis explained as she and Nagi walked away, "and I look out for my Shinigami, whether they're still a part of my Division or not. I know she didn't go to 12th entirely by choice, but Kurotsuchi isn't the type to explain his reasons. You do know she's vanished, right? Completely disappeared just recently."

~~~

An Arrancar sat calmly on the mountaintop, watching the Hollow scramble around down below. There was a vibe of panic in the air, they knew something was wrong. He was just waiting for the last of them to return now. Then he would deliver his message.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

Ssob and Akira huff and puff their way towards Neku, finding Max's unconscious body at the bottom of the steps. "Eh?" this was a confusing sight considering... BOOM! There's an explosion up top. The two sigh and leave Max behind making their way towards Neku. "It would be bad if he had to fight the boss by himself if that man was second in charge." Akira comments. "GRAH!" BOOM! a massive pillae of flame bursts from the tower. "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!?" Akira and Ssob Shout. 

"Urgh! that's some power you have." Alvian wipes his mouth, His body is slightly scorched by the flames. "but it's" Before he can finish, Neku appears behind him and kicks his neck, sending Alvian flying like a ragdoll. SLAM Into a wall. "Is... that..." They look up, It seems like a hollow is destroying an arrancar. "Neku!?" They both shout. The hollows head turns towards the two who shouted the name. "H...Hey! It's us! Us!" They laugh. The hollow vanishes and appears behind them. "S...SHUNPO/SONIDO!?" They both shout. 

"Akira! let me handle this!" Ssob punches Neku's chest and knocks him back. "Damn!!! His body is tough!!!" He shakes his hand and blows on it. "It's it's like he has hierro..." Neku pops his neck and charges towards Ssob. "GO AKIRA!" Ssob draws his blade and Slash's Neku's chest. "Even if you have Hierro, I have it too!" He shouts. "Try fighting your equal!" Ssob points his blade at Neku. "G..G..GRAH!" His mask opens  up and shows his teeth. "CREEEPY!!!" Ssob screams in his head.

With Akira-

He rushed off towards Alvian's location. "Slaughter Thy Foes." Akira stops in the air, he sees the blue hair man holding out a sword. "W..what are you doing?" Akira steps back and draws his blade. But he knows he doesn't have the energy to fight this kind of enemy. "Ending you all." Alvian chuckles.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 14, 2009)

With Potemkin

Immediately upon returning to the hierarchy, Potemkin knew something was wrong. The hollows seemed to be in an uproar, with Rahs nowhere in sight. It was strange to see Rahs gone, but even with his lack of presence, the hierarchy should not descend into such chaos. And more than that, there was an uncomfortable feeling pervading the entire area. Something was definitively wrong.

Then Potemkin noticed the man sitting at the top of the mountain. He exuded the presence of a hollow, but wore no mask, instead having the form of a human. He seemed to show no fear in the current situation. Could he have been the cause of this? There was only one way to find out.

Potemkin approached the man on the mountain, intending to get some answers.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 14, 2009)

With Dio 

The boy woke up in his bed, for a moment thinking that it all had been a bad dream until he noticed his arm. It was unhumanlike, gray with dark nails but as the fingers of his other arm touched the transplanted one it did feel familiar, later he would learn this was because the shell of the arm, the flesh and blood, was unharmed and was still original, just his soul's arm was replaced by this one.

"I see that you've woken up son."His father spoke up suddenly, surprising Dio, the giant of a man was sitting in a chair in the corner, how he ever fit himself inside that chair was beyond Dio."How is your arm?"The man asked and Dio shot another glance at it."It feels familiar yet foreign at the same time....I could also swear it's alive."He was not gazing at the ring finger of his new arm, while the ring was gone.

Obviously as it had been eaten by an Hollow, but on his new arm something had replaced the ring. A tattooed ring was in it's place, in it's center a circle was present that seemed to symbolize a stone, or perhaps a diamond even.Though what was most unusual by it was the fact the image inside the circle kept shifting.Color inside kept swirling around, as if it was a liquid.

The colored images were all apparently sealed, or so Dio interpreted it as silver tattooed chains would form over the ring and in particular the colored circled, except in the case of one color. The colors went from Black and white (The only one with more then one color) ,to gold, green, red, silver, purple and then finally a dark shade of gray.Only red was the exception, no chains were around it or around the ring. 

"So you really did this?"Dio quietly asked, his father sighed and anticipated the next question."I had to, though your physical arm was unharmed it would've started to die without it's spiritual counterpart, eventually the rotting would've spread to your chest and it's internal organs."Don got up and stepped towards the door."Rest some more, when you're at full strength again we'll sort this all out."Honestly even Don didn't know what to do know, or what to expect of this arm.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

Nodding that the last members of the Hierarchy had returned, Loki stood up, twisting his head from side to side, before heading down the mountain. One of the Hollow was charging him, obviously expecting answers by force. Loki narrowed an eye, and a bala shot out a piece of stone the Hollow was about to step on, sending him tumbling back down the mountain.

He descended in style. Impact was always important.

"Hollow of this Hierarchy, hear me!" he spread his arms out wide, and his Reiatsu blared out a trumpet. He was Loki, one of the Arrancar Knights, the direct followers of Chronos, led by his second.

"Your leaders, Rahs Loglos and Scarlet Talis have departed for a different path of Hollow power, one independent of Hierarchy or Arrancar. This Hierarchy no longer has the strength to survive on its own. In his benevolence, my master, Chronos Ashrayne, has extended a hand to you all. Come with me, and I will take you to Las Noches, where you shall settle under the rule of the Espada. You are a dying hierarchy. No other option extended to you is as strong as this. I will leave, and you will follow. That is absolute."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

"GUAH!" Ssob flew backwards and into the tunnel wall. "Damn it." He coughs and stands up. "It's not good enough. He's too strong... way to strong.." Ssob's hands shake. "It's not because i'm weak... it's because i used up too much spirit against that other guy." He new this was true, he couldn't be negative, not now. "There is one way to even us up." Neku walks towards him. "MELT THEM AWAY!" Ssob spins his blade and stabs it into his chest. "FuegoHormiguero!" A blast of red reatsu and smoke, Ssob's used his Ressuerection. His body is now closer to his orginal form, except his mask, the horns simply extended leaving his face untouched. 

"I've got some energy back, hopefully it's enough." He thinks to himself.  Neku vanishes, Ssob does as well, when the two reapear a shockwaves resinates through the tunnels, chunks of rock fall and buildings crumble. 

With Akira-

"GUAH!" He jumps back and covers his chest, a large slash going across it. "Oh?" Alvian flips his hair. "Is that all?" He smirks, His mask has become like that of a phantoms. () He holds two long broadswords and grins. "You need much more power to face me shinigami." He rushes forward, Akira tries to block but isn't quick enough, He's sent to the grond and bounces off the floor. "HAHA The yo-yo is no where near as fun as the you-you!" He stabs his blade through akira and pins him to the floor. "Grr..." Akira tries to slash him, But Alvian pin's his arm with his remaining blade, then picks akira's sword up. "Honestly." He sighs. "You just don't know whant to give up." He stabs Akira's other arm with his own blade and turns away. "I think i'll enjoy seeing your friends kill eachother."

With Reaper-

He comes out of the larger explosion without a scratch. "Grr... YOU BASTARD!!! WHY WONT YOU DIE!!!" Supremo yells at him. "Heh." Reaper blows out a puff of smoke. "I told you, That attack was too weak." He comments and floats to the ground. "I'm lettin you walk away Supremo. You didn't take too much damage." He comments. "Just remember this one thing." Reaper walks up to him and blows a cloud of smoke in his face. "My level, Is above yours."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> She started awake, eyes blurred, muscles burning, throat dry. What was going on, where was she?
> 
> "Ah, you're awake."
> 
> ...



She looked up again when the curtain that marked the doorway to the tent rustled. The woman who stepped in was magnificent. Perfect porcelain skin, even features, flowing silky black hair that perfectly opposed the white robe she wore, every thing about her was grace.

"Good," her voice was quiet, unassuming, possessing a musical quality, "we were worried about you."

"Where am I?" She was a young woman, slightly older than the teen who had just been here. Perhaps 16. Her hair was a mix of blonde and brown, with the brown taking strength. Her extremely light eyes were a feature of her, one that drew attention.

There were no marks on her body, except for a ring she wore on her right pinky. There is an ornate design on it, one that goes around the entire ring.

"You are in a small gathering of fellows," the woman explained. her wording seemed strange to the mystified girl, "I am Lilith, priestess of this area."

"Lilith," the woman stared, trying to comprehend, "That name...I know it from somewhere."

"Is it your name as well?"

"No," she shook her head, "My name is..." she winced, trying to fight off a sudden pain in her skull.

"Until you remember," the priestess offered, "what would you have us call you?"

She stared, her brain churning as her memories began to spit out names she didn't know the owner of. Another spike of pain through her amnesiac brain gave her the answer.

"It's Selia," she finally stated, "And that was a nasty method."

"You'll feel better now that you have your name back, Selia," the priestess opened a box nearby, and pulled out some clothes. "Here, you can wear these."

Selia nodded and chose to dress herself. She felt a trust for this priestess, so she didn't find herself embarrassed by being naked before her. The priestess studied her with curiosity. She had been covered in blood, but looking at her after she had been washed by them, there was not a scratch on her. So who's blood could it have been?

Selia paused, looking up in confusion as one of her jumbled memories coughed up a piece of information.

"Brother," her single word caught Lilith's attention, "where's my brother?"

"You were the only one we found," Lilith replied. But she had a good idea now. One of the fallen must have killed her brother, who protected her at the last moment. That would explain the blood, and the trauma. He must have been a good man, to stand against the unknown like that. Lilith sent a prayer to his soul, that he would find peace after death.

Selia studied the clothes she was wearing. It was a white gown, similar to the Priestess's. Perhaps she had lent her some clothing. Selia would repay her for that, somehow.

"While your memory is patchy, please feel free to stay with us," Lilith made a sign that appeared to be a blessing of peace, "I will introduce you properly to the other members of our community."

Selia nodded and followed Lilith, trying to understand just who she was. Who she had been.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Reaper-
> 
> He comes out of the larger explosion without a scratch. "Grr... YOU BASTARD!!! WHY WONT YOU DIE!!!" Supremo yells at him. "Heh." Reaper blows out a puff of smoke. "I told you, That attack was too weak." He comments and floats to the ground. "I'm lettin you walk away Supremo. You didn't take too much damage." He comments. "Just remember this one thing." Reaper walks up to him and blows a cloud of smoke in his face. "My level, Is above yours."



Chronos nodded in approval. This was a great strength for the Espada. And there was a focus in both of them, that just needed a little direction for them to become serious. Those was the most important traits. Power, and the willingness to use that power for what they believed in.

Chronos hadn't believed in the Espada 200 years ago. Now he was of a different opinion. The gears of fate continued to grind.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

"Your level, Above mine." Supremo sighed. "For now. Only for now." He got up and brushed himself off, his wounds nothing more then marks on his flesh. "You didn't get serious enough Supremo." Reaper comments as the two part ways. "Don't say that." Supremo speaks. "It makes me feel worse, For those words can be used for both of us." Reaper grinned. "It wouldn't be fun if we released. the outcome would be too obvious." He took a huff of cigar and blew it away. "Yes." Supremo looked up. 

"The outcome would be the same as all of our matches." He let out a sigh, after a loss, Supremo would often revert to a much more honest person. "A dead draw." Reaper comments. "How do you see this as a draw?" Supremo and Reaper stand back to back. "If one of us ain't dead, there ain't a winner. simple." Supremo just smirked. "Heh, Swine like you would believe such a thing." Reaper grinned. "Assholes like you never want to believe in anything but your selves."

The rivals, though they hated to admit it, were friends. Two who spent their entire lives locked in endless battle, Never having an official winner called. They hated each other, they never got along.. but perhaps, this is what links the two together. "Put more force into your attacks." Reaper blows out a puff of smoke and walks off. "Do try and become a bit more civilized, its what i would do." Supremo too began to walk off, the two going in opposite directions, but walking down the same path. "The road to power is paved in the blood of your enemies." Reaper comments.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

Rahs had been patient, he had waited until night. He didn't understand the human world anymore, this would prove a great challenge for him.

In his waiting, he had thought on his situation, and come to a few important decisions. One, he had been too hasty to follow the powerful Shinigami through the portal. He should have retrieved his soul from its body, so that at least he'd have his full power. As well, he'd actually be Rahs Loglos, rather than a simple clone. So that was an important goal. To return to Hueco Mundo and retrieve his soul.

For now though, he'd have to find himself a position amongst the humans. Finding a way back to Hueco Mundo was next to impossible at the moment. No Shinigami would take him there, and the only other method was to hitch a ride with a Hollow or Arrancar, and that was not only unlikely, it was downright stupid. He was a human now, just food. He'd need strength to be able to stand against the Hollow.

Rahs knew some humans had this strength. He would pursue those stories.

Rahs descended from the rooftop, down flights of stairs inside the building. He made his way out onto the street, but kept to the shadows. He was wearing the remains of a Hollow, and only just barely. He didn't exactly look like he'd fit in. What he needed was the clothes people wore these days. Now how to get them?

"Oi, shrimp! What the fuck are you wearing, eh?"

Luck of the dammed? Rahs turned around to quickly find a knife pressed up against his throat.

"You best be giving all your money, you little shit." A common street thug. But Rahs noticed a danger now. He was no incredibly spiritually dense being. That knife, if it took out his throat, _could_ kill him. This would never do. Still, they were nice clothes the guy was wearing.

Rahs didn't need to move to use his Sparking!. It was active with a thought. That knife was metal, and metal conducts. A little electric shock to it and the thug jerked his arm back, losing grip on the blade.

Rahs's first punch, incredibly fast, had been enough to end it. The thug buckled over, grasping the indent in his gut. But Rahs had been a Hollow for centuries. Moderation was not something he appreciated. The next blow was an uppercut, then a jump which let him plant both feet into his opponent's face. Only then, when he heard bone crunch, did Rahs grab him by the collar and drag him down one of the alleys.

It took a little while to figure out how to get the clothes off him, but once he did, Rahs dressed himself, ripping off the excess. He really was quite short.

Still, he'd fit in slightly now. What next?

Rahs's fine hearing picked up the sound of a fight nearby, and he decided to go check it out. It led him to a doorway in the back of an alley, one he blew the locks out of with a little electric surge. The staircase inside led deep underground, and Rahs emerged to a shouting crowd.

It was an underground stadium, and in the centre, a fight was underway. Rahs was just one of the spectators, and so he contented to watch.

One of the fighters seemed most interesting.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

"Yo, pops, I'm home!"

Carlos dumped his muddied boots in the hallway, tromping off down to see whether his dad had made dinner yet.

Johan Ondreas was doing the single parent gig with style. He managed the household, kept everything clean, cooked meals and even managed to keep the bills paid. That said, when a Quincy decides to do something, they'll do it with style no matter what it is. And Johan was a Quincy. Which was more than he could unfortunately say for his loud and brash son.

"Carlos," he yelled back, "dinner's in the oven. Give it another twenty. Come help me with this book pile!"

Carlos sighed. On the streets he was a presence to be feared, but here his dad didn't really care. There was an underlying frustration that Carlos had no Quincy powers that Johan blamed himself for, but it passed outwards. That was the reason Alisha, Carlos's mother, had divorced Johan and moved south. She had offered to take Carlos with her, but he belonged here. Still, dealing with his dad trying to find Quincy powers that didn't exist was frustrating.

"Hey dad, I heard about a boxing instructor who had just moved into town. It's not too pricey, do you think I could try learning under him for a bit?"

"Sure," Johan was nothing, if not accommodating, "now come help me move these books."

Carlos sighed and walked into the study. Johan had one of the greatest collection of spiritual texts out there. He was trying to foster Carlos's interest in it, but Carlos would probably just end up donating it to the Quincy Order. He wasn't interested.

So while moving the books, making noncommital noises whenever his father pointed out something interesting, Carlos thought more on meeting his boxing instructor tomorrow. Shit would be awesome. Life was good.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

The world is shaped by our and others actions. As our bodies are shaped by our and others actions. When we cut down a tree, The world has one less means of producing oxygen and containing life. if we implant an foreign species into a new land, does the species thrive and destroy the balance, or die and destroy itself? If  foreign reatsu is flown into an empty vessel, or rather, a body that has lost most of it's reaitsu.. Does the foreign spirit take over that body, Does it make it it's home and alter it from the inside. Or does it overwhelm the new host and destroy it.. 

Alvian had wonderd about this for years, As a man and now as an arrancar. But with his body, he has been able to implant his spirit into others. Changing them, giving them new power. He does it unconciously now, After working so hard to conciously control it. And this unconcious action would be his greatest regret. His spirit flows through Akria's body and invades every cell. His shinigami aura is pushed aside and the new hollow presence takes control. Alvian turns around as he feels Akira's energy begin to sky rocket. 

"What..what' happened?" He turns back, the shinigami is now standing upright, his head tilts back and a white mask covers his face. "hooo~" you could see his breath form a cloud as it exits his mouth. "V...Via...Viazard!?" Akira's blade is pointed at Alvian and his mouth opens to form two simple words... "Ban." He let's out another breath. "Kai."

With A certain Joutei-

"Now for the match we all know you came to see!" A man wearing a skull bandana and a striped orange and black shirt shouts over a megaphone. "The underground battle stadium is proud to present! For her forth championship title match in the past month! Melisa, The supreme!!!!" He moves his arm in a circle and points at a short purple haired girl in a white tank top and tight blue jeans. 

"And in the other corner, a new comer, One we've never seen here before..... THIS GUY!!!" he moves his hand again and points at a kid with spiked orange/brown hair and headphones on. His shirt was sleeveless, with a massive collar, he had white shorts and blue shoes on... "H..How did i end up here... and in a fight with Melisa..." Isac sweatdropped."Hey, Try not to die in the first round, Kay?" The man grins. "I.. I'll try..." Isac sweatdrops.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

Frayzon spun back, clapped his hands and slammed them onto the ground.

The pillars of rock that shot up through the floor at Brage were nullified by a Quake Strike hado from Rachel, who, as always was standing back.

Brage, crushing through rock with a single swing of his Zanpaktou, charged Frayzon.

Frayzon knew better than to try and block Brage with his hands, even if he was using Scythe. Broken palms had resulted in the past. Brage's strength was ridiculous.

Master's Eye remanifested as a blade, using her own Reiryoku to reform, and absorbing a large amount of Reishi from the air. Frayzon used his agility here, moving rapidly around Brage so the Shinigami never got a clean swing. He had to watch Rachel now, she didn't really care who she hit as she rapidfired the first Bakudou. She could comprehend movement and release the binding kidou fast enough that she remained in control from any distance.

Frayzon pushed back against Brage's back, and launched himself at Rachel. He had Shunpo down. Rachel did too, but at the very least, moving at this speed, Brage's participation was lowered.

Creation and Destruction, once again. Frayzon clapped his hands and reached for Rachel. She countered with a few Bakudou around his wrist, but his Zanpaktou was able to break them down. Rachel blocked with her sword, and Frayzon had her. Destruction was able to explode outwards he had discovered. The blast was enough to send her into the wall. Rachel wouldn't stand up after that. She knew when she was beaten.

Now that it was just Brage, all Frayzon needed do was employ Creation and Destruction. Rock encased itself around Brage's legs, and then his arms when he fell.

"I could have overcome you with just Destruction," Brage complained. 

"I couldn't," Rachel admitted, "that blast was too much. I think you need to learn Shunpo, Brage."

Frayzon smiled, returning his Zanpaktou to normal, and sheathing it. "To be fair, Brage is still stronger than me, and you're still better with Kidou, Rachel. I think Shikai has just brought me up a lot further."

"Don't think you'll be the only one with it forever," Rachel pointed at him, "I'll get you yet."

"I know," Frayzon laughed. He looked up to notice the damage he just did to the room for the first time. "Oh shit, Neith Taichou is going to END me for this. Guys, you've gotta help me clean up...guys?"

Rachel and Brage were long gone.

"Oh hell."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

Melisa Vs Isac-

"Ha...haha...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Melisa bursts out laughing and begins rolling around the floor. "Wh.WHAT'S SO FUNNY!" Isac shouts. "Oh, It's nothing. I just never thought a loser like you would be my opponent." Isac's eye began to twitch. "The hell does that mean!?" Melisa just stands up. "You aren't.. You aren't exactly, A good powerful figh-" Before she can finish, a pin lands in front of her. "Eh?" It slowly begins to glow red. "Wrath of the gods." FWOOOSH!!! A pillar of flame rises from the pin and reaches the top of the underground fighting areana.

"T..that was new...." Melisa sweatdropped. "Shaking throne." Isac begins to shake his fist, cuasing the grond to Rumble and melisa to lose her ballance. "WOAH!" He jumps into the air. "Fatal fury!" then releases four blades of energy. "Damn it." Melisa jumps back as the blades cut into the ground. "Awaken the beast!" A massive tiger jumps out of the pin. "THE HELL IS THAT!?" Melisa shouts and points at the beast. 

"I'm not as weak as i used to be." The tiger growls and dashes towards Melisa. "Damn it." Her body transforms, Her hollow form is the same as it was, but something seems.. different... "Take this!" she raises her arm, The sides split off and form a cross-bow like shape. "T..That attack..." Isac raises his shield and prepares himself. "HAH!" A massive bolt of spirit clashes with the tiger and knocks it back through the air into Isac, The two then roll across the battle ground. "I'm stronger too." She smirks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

Rahs observed the battle below. They seemed to be of a similar level to how he judged himself now, meaning they were below his Hollow state.

But they were only playing right now. While he could read a measure of their true strength, if they could go further he couldn't tell yet.

The crowd was up in arms, a battle between two with 'powers' was rare. This was something else.

Rahs continued to watch. This was interesting. A place where your powers were what made you. He liked it.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

Isac Vs Melisa-

"Tiger....Tigress... Whatever you are!" Isac got up and pointed towards Melisa. "USE THAT SONIC BOOM GROWL OF YOURS!!!" He had no idea what to call the attack, hell, he barely even knew what the tiger could do... "GGGRRAAAOAAARRR!!!!" The beast let out it's great roar sending shock waves through the ring. Melisa blocked the attack with her arms, But the tiger was prepared and already in front of her by the time she let her guard down. "GRAWR!" It slashes towards her, she jumps back, but four blades shoot towards her. "It can use fatal furry!?" Melisa shouts.

"POWER FURRY!" Isac shouts, he punches with his right hand and slashes with his left, sending a ball and four blades of spirit towards melisa. "Good combo." she thinks to herself. "GRAWR!" The tiger makes a quick growl and releases it's own blast of spirit. "IT CAN USE POWER SHOT TOO!?" This was new for her. She wasn't fighting one Isac, she was fighting two... and one of them was 32 feet long. "ARK ANGELS RAGE!" Her wrist bends back and and her arm splits in half down to the elbow. "gross..." Isac comments.

"Don't say that." Melisa smirks, the inside of her arm begins to glow and soon fires a long rod of energy towards the tiger. "GRAWR!" He goes to slash downward, but the rod bends arond it's paw and then it's leg, slowly it begins to grow and extend around the tigers body. "Ark Angels fury." Her arm reforms and she puts both hands together, her fingers fuse together and form something reselmbing a large barrek. A ball of pink spirit forms inside her palms and fires out at the tiger. 

KABOOM! The beast cries out before vanishing into thin air. "D..Damn..." Isac covers his eyes to protect him from the debris melisa kicked up. "You're pretty good on your own, but with that tiger you were just too much of a threat." She chuckles. "NO ONE WILL STOP ME FROM OBTAINING THE PRIZE MONEY!!!" She shouts into the air. "THIS IS ALL ABOUT MONEY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!" Isac's jaw drops.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

Now it was getting interesting. Rahs knew what power he had in this form was untested, but he also knew his maximum spirit level available. And that woman had surpassed it.

He was close to the arena now, watching as the battle continued.

Money, that was something humans needed, wasn't it? Maybe he should enter. But he'd probably lose against that woman.

Hmm.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 14, 2009)

With Setsuka

The blond captain and her subordinate, Jotaru, arrived at the Third division barracks.Which was currently being used as a battle site by (newly appointed) Captain Shin Yagami and the unknown intruder, Shirou.While she didn't trust Shin at all, and was planning to not just keep an eye on him but launch a secretive investigation.Though she had no such permission she wouldn't allow another Mitsurugi be born.

Though for now one of her earlier theories seemed to be false, now completely distrustful of Shin's actions she assumed he had something to do with this intrusion but he was fighting a life or death battle against this opponent.And then she saw it. The mask of Shirou, an image of Mitsurugi's coated in blood, not that of his, flashed by in her head and she broke out in cold sweat.

This had to be more then coincidence, Shin already had so much in common with Mitsurugi and now all of a sudden another monstrosity showed up, one of the hybrids.Vaizards they were called, The Shinigami counterpart to an Arrancar and even one moderately strong one's strength rivaled that of a captain. This Shirou here was a good example, while his Spiritual Pressure was dwarfed by that of Mitsurugi's when he donned that mask it was rivalling that of Shin.

She had already felt it, Shin was far stronger then her already, giving her one more reason to distrust him. A no name Shinigami like that appearing out of no where, as a thirteenth seat suddenly slaying a captain out of the blue and then taking over the position. How could he be stronger then her already, hell he even surpassed most of the other captains as well, while Setsuka was around the other Fice Captain's level, most of the other captains were either slightly below it or slightly above it.

There were a few exceptions,most notably the  General commander and captain Unohano, but this was getting out of hand. He had to be stopped, rather sooner then later. Though some may see it as far too soon to make conclusions like that she had made up her mind already and she was sure Shin would turn on the Gotei eventually, ironically enough he would someday.

She had to contact the others about this, a step in the right direction would be looking up that horrible......Horrible, very very horrible....Isis. Setsuka shuddered at the thought, a short session of continueing mentally cussing Isis worked therapetuically and gave her the strength to go trough with it."Jotaru, observe this battle and report back to me when it's over but don't get mixed up in it, you'll die before you know it."And with that she was gone and heading towards Isis' direction.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 15, 2009)

With Potemkin

He was entirely unharmed by the bala blast, but the attack was an especially insulting action nonetheless. Whoever this man was, he seemed to bear no respect for the hollows here. But his words--had Rahs left them? What comedy was this?

Getting back to his feet, Potemkin yelled out to the man. "I will do no such thing until you explain yourself! What do you know of Rahs? And who are these Espada?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

Sonido was something Hollow didn't use. Those that had High-Speed Movement could often keep up with it, but most didn't. A dull crack sound and Loki was standing right before Potemkin, in the midst of the Hollow.

"You'd be the one he was raising to Second then," Loki's eyes fixed onto Potemkin. The fact that they could move independent of one another only served as a reminder they could discharge a shot of Reishi at any moment.

"I will say it again. Rahs and Scarlet have left. Where to, I haven't been told. I'd rather not know, truth be told. You want answers, you can ask Ashrayne-sama, if he's feeling particularly nice he might kill you painlessly for being so arrogant."

"Chronos, the Vasto Lorde Scarlet went to at one point," Vashta had been a member of Latas's hierarchy long enough to know these things, "I always wondered why she came back. It was to lead him away to an unknown purpose, wasn't it?"

"I wouldn't know," one of Loki's eyes fixed on Vashta. He straightened up at last, revealing his full height, which was under Potemkin's such that he still had to crane his neck. Somehow it appeared he was still looking down though.

"We are Arrancar, Hollow who have removed their masks to gain superior power. The Espada lead us, and now, they lead you. No one here can lead this Hierarchy, and Hollow of a Hierarchy have difficulty breaking apart. Will you slink back to Latas, or will you follow the path to the next stage in a Hollow's evolution?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2009)

With Shin
Shin had charged at Shirou, his sword aiming for his mask, his face, his brain. He had to evade it, but how, could he charge a cero in time. 

Shirou tried to jump out the way, if he were as fast as Cú or as strong Arturia he might have done it, but alas he was not. In the end Shirou gave up, it wasn't worth the hassle. Shin's sword struck him right between the eyes, broke through the white bone material of the mask, that was it Shirou was dead.

---
With Nagi 

Nagi turned to Isis, "I hadn't seen her in a while, I had no idea she had actually vanished, but then again there is alot of secrets in the 12th division, that I hope to change myself."

Nagi began to think. 
"I remember when the intruders attacks, the first time there was alot of hustle for a scroll between her and Kurotsuchi, I think he had her work on it, so it wouldn't make sense for him to remove her, unless she found something she shouldn't have." 

--------
With Kags
Kagato smiled through the pain, he didn't know it would have hurt that much, but then again he had never ripped stitches out before. "I've said it once, and I shout it a million times, my name is Kagato Nisshin." Kagato managed to heave himself of the ground, blood gushing out, by anyones calculation it was far more than any human could rightfully survive without.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Nagi
> 
> Nagi turned to Isis, "I hadn't seen her in a while, I had no idea she had actually vanished, but then again there is alot of secrets in the 12th division, that I hope to change myself."
> 
> ...



"A scroll, hmm," Isis put a finger to her head, thinking. "I saw a room with a table covered with glass. The glass was basically unbreakable, but there was nothing beneath it. Perhaps that was where the scroll was. Traces of Erin's Reiatsu was there."

Isis began to tap her fingers against her skull. "She was in the library when she met the intruders for a reason. Something must be there."

Happy with that conclusion, Isis placed a hand on Nagi's shoulders. "His strength is in what he does to your mind, not your body. You've got to maintain focus. If you have the focus to beat him, then you'll be a fine Captain."

It was as much a peptalk as she could give. There didn't seem to be anything particularly bad about the kid. And if Erin had acted as a friend to him, that was enough for Isis.

"Hmm?" Isis turned in interest, sensing the arrival of Setsuka, "To what do we owe the honour?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 15, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin could honestly say he was not fond of this hollow. He exuded an overwhelming arrogance that seemed to taint the very air around him. Such a man Potemkin cared little for.

And yet, some of the words he spoke intrigued Potemkin. This method of gaining power he had not heard of before. Negos must have left that out when he described the world of hollows to Potemkin. It must be the reason for this hollow having such a human form. How very strange.

Of course, Potemkin was not planning on returning to Latas' hierarchy. It would simply be shameful to return. But he had not yet decided to go with this man. "This Ashrayne and these Espada. Describe them to me."


With Kazuo

_Wake up._

The darkness around Kazuo faded. Where was he? What had happened? His mind seemed dulled. He reached for his sword, but it was gone from his side.

_Look._

He was lying on a bed in a room. Where. He looked over the walls, seeing the symbol for for the fourth division. Of course, he had been brought there. After a battle with that lance-wielding masked man. The memories began flooding back to him. And after the battle...

The 12th Division. Kazuo tried to get out of the bed, but stopped, wincing in pain. Much of his torso was covered with bandages, as was his entire left on. The burns from the cero had not been fully healed, it seemed.

Seigi was lying beside the bed, sealed and sheathed. It seemed it had tired of Kazuo's resting. _There is still justice to be done._ It was funny, Seigi's name. Quite a pompous title to give one's self. 

Kazuo knew what Seigi wanted him to do, and Kazuo fully intended to do it. But for now, despite his spirit's orders, Kazuo would rest and recover.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

"Chronos is the eldest Arrancar, but do not believe him to be weak by any means," Loki's Reiatsu was pounding the air now, "He has led a Hierarchy for over 2 millennia before following that path of Arrancar. We are his army, loyal and powerful. The Espada lead the Arrancar to battle, the battle to break free of the druggery of the everyday struggle between Shinigami and Hollow."

Loki drew his sword swiftly, it was a single clean motion.

"This is the sword of an Arrancar. Look at it. Unyielding strength. That is the motto of Arrancar. Scarlet and Rahs I know not the location of, but I know it was under the bequest of Chronos that they left. Now if you come with me, I will show you to the largest Hierarchy of all Hueco Mundo. To the citadel of Las Noches, and the army of the Espada."

Loki turned and slashed his sword, releasing a Reiatsu wave that exploded against the mountain behind him. "There is no reason to remain in such a repetitive existence," he turned his head back to the others. Hollow always followed confidence and strength. Those happy to follow rather than question would come after him, but Chronos had specified all of the Hierarchy. So Loki had to study the potential Second's attitude, and draw him. The rest would follow with ease.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 15, 2009)

Potemkin had been won over with one word--army. This was what he had been looking for since he had arrived at Las Noches. These hierarchies of hollows were somewhat satisfactory, but they seemed to lack the order and discipline he remembered and longed for. And now this man had come, offering the golden opportunity to be a part of this mightiest army in all of Hueco Mundo.

When Loki finished his speech, Potemkin's toothy maw split into a wide grin. "A grand army, you say? I believe I should rather like to meet this Chronos." He spread out his arms, and spoke to the rest of the hierarchy. "We march to Las Noches!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

Loki smiled under his breath as he turned, dragging a hand through the air to indicate movement as he faced the direction of Las Noches. He'd found the trigger word of the Second, and by extension the motivation for control of the entire Hierarchy. Who would have known something so basic? Lingering memories of the human life, the Arrancar supposed.

It would be a while to Las Noches, but Loki was fine with that. Just like when a Vasto Lorde formed a new Hierarchy, he walked with power and confidence. Not just the remains of this Hierarchy, but other Hollow would follow him as he marched to Las Noches.

A small bird turned in the sky, and vanished in a blitz of high speed movement. A few moments later, Chronos raised a hand for it to settle on, and relay its message.

"Good," another of the Knights, Vali, vanished as soon as Chronos indicated. He would contact Vale, and the Arrancar would greet the incoming Hollow as brethren, and free them of the chains imposed upon them by this ungracious rebirth.

Numbers would always increase. A great battle was on the horizon.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2009)

In the realm of hollow, power is everything. So then, When hollow of equal power clash, how is a winner decided, how is the strongest determined. Through countless battle. There is no other way, if you fail to kill your pray you simply have to keep trying until it dies. Should you both die in battle, the dead lock will never cease. So then, How does an arrancar, who loses out to a normal hollow feel...

"GRAH!!!" Neku screams, his arm beginning to burn. "Acid cloud." Ssob let's out a huff. "Strong... very strong.." He thinks to himself. "How do i break him out of his rage.. how..."  FWAM!!! A large golden pillar crashes into Neku's back. "Eh!?" Ssob exclaims. "Damn it! What's wrong with you Neku!!!" Max shouts at him, bloodied and worn out. "Ah, you're alive." Ssob blinks. "OFCORSE I'M ALIVE!!!" He shouts. "I WASN'T ABLE TO CONTROL MYSELF!!" He slams another pillar into Neku. "BASTARD!" 

"JUST AS I REGAIN MYSELF YOU GO AHEAD AND GO BERZERK! THAT'S GREAT!" Ssob blinked. "You seem stronger then before." Max sighed. "That Alvian guy gave me some of his power, I don't know how long it will last so let's try to knock some sense back into neku before times up." At that moment they felt a powerful spirit from above. "What!?" all three look up, Yes, even a berzerk and mindless hollow can sense a similar being in the room. 

With Arika-

"Th..this..." the berzerk akira stands with four golden staves arond him, golden gauntlets on his hands and a green shinigami robe. "ARAA!!!" He pushes his hand forward, the staves turn and fire their spikes in one go. "Damn." Alvian jumps away, avoids the first two, dodges and continues to try to avoid the attacks. "ARA!" Akira makes an odd motion with his hand and the spikes return, the poles then slash forward releasing a massive blade of wind. "Crap."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 15, 2009)

With Shin

The sword met resistance and cleaved trough it, a rain of bone like mask fragments was followed by a rain of blood and a rather disgusting and more solid organic substance that Shin could only assume to be brain fragments of his opponent. A if it wasn't bad enough his clothes were ruined enough as it was without this filth on him.But it was over, finally.

The 11th division captain canceled his bankai and sheathed his sword, visibly tired with sweat running across his face and his breathing rapid. He looked up, noticing another presence, a small and uninteresting  one but a presence none the less. The shinigami used Shunpo to head back, Jotaru following his captain's orders and heading back to report this to her.

Though Shin wanted nothing more then just get some sleep, he waited for someone to show up first, now that the battle was over other nearby shinigami finally dared to get closer and Shin wasted no time."Finally."He commented."Alright, get this guy's corpse to the 12 division, it might be of use to the egg heads there and report to the general commander that I have revenged Vice-Captain Yumichika.

With that Shin left, rushing back to the the 11th division, which held his quarters. A nice 8 of hourse, preferably more, would be welcome.Followed by a 7, preferably more, course meal. After that he should be back at a 100% again. After that he would have other things to worry about, he needed to fill  the Vice-Captain's seat, it may be a bit soon be he had no intention of doing paper work. No, he needed someone else for that.

With Setsuka

As the captain was 'Flash stepping' towards Isis, she noticed another power presence, one that exceeded that of Isis and that of Setsuka herself as well. She didn't recognize it though, but it had to be another captain, maybe Kurotschuchi, she wouldn't be surprised if he had mutated his Spiritual Presence somehow and they were at the 12th division after all.

Though when the woman arrived she was visibly shocked once again, Isis was talking to.......Some random no name Shinigami, probably just as much of an mysterious rookie as that damn Yagami.Isis asking "To what do we owe this pleasure?"Snapped Setsuka out of it, who responded with."There is something I need to talk with you about, the others as well."She cast another glance at Nagi.

"Who is this, I assumed that you were talking with captain Kurotsuchi when I sensed your presence her together with another large one."She circled around Nagi."I would've said he experimented on himself and gained a different appearance once again but I can sense Kurotshuchi not far from here."She stopped and asked Nagi."Who are you exactly?"


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2009)

"Kagato well," the way Kagato staggered to his feet and the blood that poured from him caused him to stop in his tracks. The guy was genuinely horribly injured. For a moment the triumph was transmuted into a strange kind of horror. Had he ever seen so much blood in one place.

"Er...do you need any help?" He realised how stupid a question it sounded.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> With Setsuka
> 
> As the captain was 'Flash stepping' towards Isis, she noticed another power presence, one that exceeded that of Isis and that of Setsuka herself as well. She didn't recognize it though, but it had to be another captain, maybe Kurotschuchi, she wouldn't be surprised if he had mutated his Spiritual Presence somehow and they were at the 12th division after all.
> 
> ...



"Ah, this is the kid who'll be challenging Kurotsuchi for the Captaincy tonight. His name's Nagi. You should come along as a witness to the fight, I'm planning to."

Isis seemed relatively unperturbed that Nagi was stronger than her. Which only served to frustrate Setsuka further.

"You wanted to say something?" Isis turned her head a little to Nagi, "Captain business I'm afraid," she smiles, "Maybe you'll be let it on it tomorrow."

Isis turned back to Setsuka, moving her hand outwards to point away from 12th. "Shall we?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2009)

"GUAH!" Isac is thrown aside like a ragdoll, Melisa grabs his legs and slams him into the ground. Then turns and tosses him into the air. "Angel's sharp shooter." He finger opens up and fires a small ball of spirit into Isac, which explodes on contact. Isac fell to the ground and coughed. "There is only one advantage i have." He thinks to himself. "I can out last her." He grabs a few pins from his pocket. 

"Soda, Gift of the Gods, Angel's heavenly touch." He flipped them. "Soda has three uses, Gift of the god two, AHT, one." He grips them tight and takes a chug from soda, then another. "That's equal to half a gift of the gods. One more soda will be a full one. So i should hold off on that till later." 

He looks down at another pin, a glowing white bird with a blue ribbon arond it. "Heaven's Call.. haven't use this one before." He ignores it and flips his awaken the beast coin. "I can still use this one." He tosses the coin out and summons his tiger. "Shit, not that thing again." She grumbles. "POWER SHOT!" the two attack at the same time. "FATAL FURRY!" Once more they attack. "SWORD!" 

Melisa dodges the previous too attacks and smirks, there's no why the tiger can use sword. She thinks.... The tigers tail swipes at her from behind, it begins to glow and forms an edge. "HOW THE HELL!?" Too shocked to notice Isac come up from behind, Melisa is hit by both attacks. "GUAH!!! DAMN IT!" She grumbles.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

Rahs couldn't help the sparks running around his hand now, he was engrossed in this battle. It was always the way. Strength led the strong to gather. He was at the very edge of the fight now, watching as closely as he could.

The teen was hitting hard, but Rahs could see the woman would come out on top. SHe was still holding something back.

Any moment now, he'd see their best.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 15, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ah, this is the kid who'll be challenging Kurotsuchi for the Captaincy tonight. His name's Nagi. You should come along as a witness to the fight, I'm planning to."
> 
> Isis seemed relatively unperturbed that Nagi was stronger than her. Which only served to frustrate Setsuka further.
> 
> ...



"Challenging captain Kurotsuchi for captaincy?"At this point she had regained that 'cool' she was known for, though there was something going here, something that was connected to both Shin and this Nagi here but it would be unwise to show it. Both of them were ridiculously strong and would require a team effort to take down, and most importantly the element of surprise.

She would let them think no one was one to them and then out of the blue, strike them down and ensure Soul Society safety.With Mitsurugi lurking somewhere in the shadows it was threatened enough as it was.

This Nagi fellow looked even more suspicious then Shin, the latter still looked like a kid, a young, very young adult at best but Nagi had something creepy about him, she couldn't quite place her finger on it though. But within days this other nobody challenging a captain? Coincidence? She thought not.
"Very nice to meet you Nagi-san, I wish you good luck."She used a tone that she hadn't used in years, back when she was a low ranked Shinigami and had to address superiors that she didn't like, now it was just so that Nagi wouldn't notice that she would be keeping an eye on him as well.

"Let's go."She told Isis and the parasol twirling captain was the one to leave first, Isis right behind her. The two headed to the first tall building in sight and landed on it's roof."This should do."Setsuka commented as she glanced around.

"I must say I'm surprised, never thought you would come and look me up of your own accord."Isis couldn't resist, though she knew it would piss off Setsuka, something that Isis was rather skilled in, sometimes even without trying, she just had to tease the tightly wound captain."Did you miss little ol' me?"To finish it off she batted her eyes at Setsuka as she said this.

The moment she saw that familiar vein in Setsuka's forehead pop out she knew that it had worked perfectly and Isis couldn't contain her laughter anymore.It took them a couple of minutes but eventually both managed to regain their composure again, Isis had wiped the tears of laughter away and Setsuka had managed to fought the urge to stab Isis.

"This is serious, I'm very well aware you're incapable of being serious but please attempt to do so for once."Setsuka told her colleague."I'm concerned about all of these new captains popping up out of nowhere, originally I came here because I believe we have another Mitsurugi waiting to emerge but it seems to be even far worse then that, with this Nagi fellow following in those foot steps as well."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2009)

The fight was nearing it's end, Isac ended up using all his drinks but his heavenly touch. Melisa had given him a pounding, but he kept using his healing drinks. She was getting tired, of the fight and of his healing. Even if he's beneath her, As long as he can heal his wounds and regain his spirit... he could match her. "Damn it." She grumbled. 

"Of my two ultimate attacks when we last met... both are now obsolete." Her back begins to crack open and two wings spread out. "W..wha...what the hell!?" Isac jumps back. The wings point forward and a ball forms between them. "W..what are you planning!?" Isac prepares a shield. "GOOD BYE!" She released a large spear like attack that heads straight for Isac. It crashes into his shield and causes it to crack.

"Shit." BABOOM!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

"Hmm," Isis looked around for a moment, then sighed. "It's not just those two you know," she admitted, "one of my former Shinigami was rapidly approaching my level. Another has, or is close to Bankai. Another few are raising rapidly. And I'm seeing this across all the squads. New Shinigami popping up lately with ridiculous growth rates."

Isis looked out across the city, trying to track her brother's Reiatsu.

"I'd like to say I suspect the reason for this is the same reason we were able to become Captains years ago, but the growth rates here are ridiculous, and don't appear to be slowing down. Tracking it to a single point is difficult. At the moment I've been looking into my former Shinigami, who disappeared from 12th a little while ago. She was researching Hollow, if you're interested."

When Setsuka looked about to burst out in wild speculation, Isis held up a hand, "She wasn't going to experiment, I trust her. But she vanished, and I believe there's a reason for that. So many powerful beings popping up, there's a reason for that to. And I think both reasons share common traits. You should examine your own division. You might find some rising Shinigami there as well."

Once again, Isis looked out across the city. "There was an incident where the Maggot's Nest was opened. Sorry Setsuka, but I need to track down my brother and stop him again. You know how it was, you were there the last time. You had to stop me killing him. Funny that you were the calm one there."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> The fight was nearing it's end, Isac ended up using all his drinks but his heavenly touch. Melisa had given him a pounding, but he kept using his healing drinks. She was getting tired, of the fight and of his healing. Even if he's beneath her, As long as he can heal his wounds and regain his spirit... he could match her. "Damn it." She grumbled.
> 
> "Of my two ultimate attacks when we last met... both are now obsolete." Her back begins to crack open and two wings spread out. "W..wha...what the hell!?" Isac jumps back. The wings point forward and a ball forms between them. "W..what are you planning!?" Isac prepares a shield. "GOOD BYE!" She released a large spear like attack that heads straight for Isac. It crashes into his shield and causes it to crack.
> 
> "Shit." BABOOM!!!



Isac was blasted right out of the arena as the crowd roared approval for the victory of their champion. Rahs was directly in his way, and caught him.

"Oof," Rahs was slightly winded, "I really aren't as tough as I used to be. You alive?"

Before he could continue, a loud crack echoed overhead. The ferocity of the battle had reached the ceiling, and a large slab of stone was falling.

Instinct taking over, Rahs lashed up with his hand, catching the stone slab, and putting his full strength into it, he had it spinning rapidly like a top. His next blow sent it flying straight back into the ceiling, where his Reishi manipulation activated through the lightning Reishi he poured through his body and into the slab, reattaching it.

"Woah," Rahs stared up, "I didn't know I still had that strength."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2009)

"Guh." Isac shook his head and looked around. There was a strange kid near him. "Uh, Thanks for catching me." He comments, picking himself up and making his way out of the arena. "LOSER!!! THAT GUY OVER THERE!" The announcer shouts. "AND MAINTAINING HER CROWN AS THE QUEEN OF BATTLE STADIUM!!!" He shouts, ignoring the events before, because he was too busy picking his nose. "MELISA!!!!!" He cheers. "Anyone who voted against her better fork up their cash now! not that anyone would be dumb enough to bet on the other guy!" Isac's eye twitched. "Bastard." He comments... "How did i even get here...." 

Appx. 20 minutes before hand-

"GUAH!!!!" He was dragged around town by his massive tiger. "SIT!! STAY!!! STOP!!!" He shouts. "NO!!! BAD!!!" He let out a sigh, he couldn't get the damn thing to stop moving no matter what he tried. "COME ON!!!" Isac kicked it, but that only mad it mad and sent him flying into a garbage can. "Grrr..." the tiger walks up to him and growls. "C..Crap." Isac jumps out of the trash can and runs for it.

The tiger keeps close on his heals, he slides out of the alley and runs down the street. The tiger slides down the alley, breaks a hole in a wall and follows as close behind as it can get. "Crap! CRAP!!" He shouts and turns down another alley, There was a door there. "Alright!" he turns and opens the door. The tiger follows him and pounces, The two begin falling down som stairs until.. FWAM! they land in the middle of a large open and well lit area. "Uh.. hi..." Isac waves. "WE HAVE OUR NEWEST CONTESTANT!!!" the announcer shouts.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 15, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hmm," Isis looked around for a moment, then sighed. "It's not just those two you know," she admitted, "one of my former Shinigami was rapidly approaching my level. Another has, or is close to Bankai. Another few are raising rapidly. And I'm seeing this across all the squads. New Shinigami popping up lately with ridiculous growth rates."
> 
> Isis looked out across the city, trying to track her brother's Reiatsu.
> 
> ...



"Examine my own division?"With an air of arrogance she started this sentence."Please, I'm one of the few competent captains around and have no such anomalies in my division, what kind of captain of investigations would I be if I didn't even have knowledge of what's going on in my own division."She was a hundred per cent certain she had no 'freaks' in her division, if anything she had too many untalented subordinates.

Untalented as in physically and spiritually weak, the Ninth division was a more administrative oriented division after all, the kind that attracted the brains over brawns types. The latter types usually were those with the talent and both kinds of strength.This did make her wonder about the 12th though, somehow it did attract a lot of unusually powerful warriors.

"But I see you have other thins to worry."She knew all too well that Isis wouldn't be of too much use now, that last incident wasn't forgotten and as long as that matter wasn't taken care of Isis wouldn't be able to help her.Setsuka would've gone along with her but the matter of Nagi and Shin couldn't be left alone for that long, there were three more captains she needed to speak to and then she would have to launch a full scale investigation into the pasts of these two and these other anomalies Isis spoke of.

"If you must."She told Isis."Contact me if you need help, don't waste my time though."This was about as close to a "Good luck and I'll be there for you."Setsuka could get while meaning it, especially when she was talking to her 'nemesis'."I will be taking my leave then."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

"Check out the academy rolls and find out who the classmates of your suspects were. I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few of the other strong ones were from those classes."

Isis finally locked onto the Reiatsu field, and vanished in its direction. Her hand clenched around her sword, and her own power began to bubble. Kingdom of Nightmares was a monster, spiteful and always destructive. Most of the time Isis refused to let her off its leash.

This time, she wouldn't hold back.

~~~

Rahs watched the remainder of the battle. It seemed with the falling rock that many had assumed Isac had used one of his techniques to repel it.

Still, it seemed things were done for this evening. Rahs decided to try and find the room of the woman and wait there to gain answers. If she was the strongest in this place, then Rahs would be respectful to her.

Sensing the places where her spiritual essence was strongest, he pushed through the crowd and into the rooms below, finding the one most full of her presence, he pushed the door open and sat himself on the lounge inside.

He'd wait.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

The white walls of Las Noches were impressive, Loki was leading this bunch in from the undamaged side.

At the entrace, Vale stood, next to him Marilith with a large number of Arrancar robes. Soon enough Loki had brought them before the Arrancar.

"Brethren," Vale might have become even more of a fanatic of late, "Welcome to the freedom given to you by fate. With the Orb of Freedom," Vale raised a hand, the Hougyoku clutched in it, "be released from your suffering."

A vast brightness filtered out across the gathering of Hollow, and in it, the shattering of Hollow masks.

"Marilith, hand them their clothing."

Marilith sighed and moved the pile before the assembled group.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

The process of sealing these pathways is long and draining. By the time it is done, those undertaking this labour are exhausted. But they must not rest. Every second counts.

1) He had a dirty blonde-brown ponytail, and an objective attitude. He was sealing the portal above Karakura, the one Rahs had passed through.

There were plenty of spiritually strong souls in Karakura, but none that could possibly meet the conditions of the Spirit King. He'd have to search farther abroad.

2) A man with ruffled brown and a woman with short blonde hair both emerged from a portal in the frozen northern wastes. They had to fight against the elements, as well as the spiritual strength of the gate. But they managed it. They would find no souls here. They would have to travel south.

3) The orange haired man, formerly a human of this realm, emerged from an underground room. A red haired man was waiting to meet him.

"You've changed," they both stated at the same time. A moment later they smiled.

"Where's sandal-hat?" the Royal Guard member asked.

"He returned to Soul Society for a while," the red haired man, owner of this shop, replied. "When he came back, he seemed...despondent, as if the fight had gone out of him. I don't know what he found. He left. I haven't seen him since."

"Hmm," the orange haired one scanned the city. A second portal was here, surprising they had moved so close to one another. Nonetheless, it was already being sealed to. He'd meet up with that guy later.

4) "You built a _prison_ here?" Another of the members, stared in incredulity at the keeper of the Maggot's Nest. Turning his back, he finished sealing the portal. "Stupid idea to build a prison around an underground tunnel," he muttered to himself.

5) The red haired woman reclined on the chair in the middle of first division. After a little while, there was a blade at her neck.

"I'd ask you what you're doing here," the Captain-Commander asked dangerously. He knew strength when he saw it.

"You're their leader?" she looked at him in surprise, "Whatever happened to old Grallester?"

The name of the leader of Shinigami prior to Yamamoto Genryusai surprised Shunsui. He restated his question, withdrawing his blade.

6) "You sealed your souls to this portal to control it?"

Another Royal Guard member groaned in frustration, "Dammit, and either of you would have been perfect. Not anymore."

"It wasn't a light choice we made," the woman replied, "we left family behind. We left everything behind."

"Everything will die if we're not fast enough," the Royal Guard member replied, "There are seven gates besides this. You screwed up."

It was a cold thing to say, but he was a cold person. The Quincy couple scowled, but what could they say? He was right.

7) A black haired woman and a blonde haired man stared out across the gathering of Vasto Lorde, sealed to the portal.

"Damaging them could disrupt the portal, but I don't trust it to be closed," he shook his head, "Let's just seal it and go."

The woman nodded, and they returned to their sealing. It was hard to ignore the presence of countless souls trapped in place here though. It felt wrong.

8) "Stand down."

The statues submitted before superior power, that was their way. The final member of the Royal Guard strode past them fearlessly. Emerging at the very depths of the underground of Seireitei, he would have a long walk ahead of him, to the place where the depths opened up.

Still, the statues seemed friskier, and far more numerous than before. It was not the best sign.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 15, 2009)

"Bakudou no Hachi ju Ichi, Danku!" A giant wall blocked the blast of the reiryoku. Patrick uses his flash step to quickly appear behind them and prepared another kido, "Hadō #54 Haien!!! he shouts as he fires a blast of purple spiritual energy that will incinerate a target completely when it makes contact.


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2009)

With Kagato
Malekith asked did he need any help.
Kagato looked down at his wounds, "Erm no, just a scratch, I'm good."
And with that said Kagato started to stagger away. 

------
With Nagi.
Nagi nodded as the captains left and bidded them good day.
_"Leviathan, do not trust those shinigami, they mean you ill health,before your match with Mayuri, you must find another part of your jigsaw."
_Nagi sighed "Why must you always speak in riddles."
Nagi didn't like those 2 captains, and he could at least sense he was on par or maybe stronger tha them so stalking them shouldn't be an issue. He decided to follow them for a short while before going to prepare.

As he listened he heard more and more things, things he would research once he became captain. 
-----
With Serp and Arturia

"Orochi-sama you just pulled out a level 80 bakudo without chanting, that is pretty badass."
"I still am a bit rusty."
And then another kidou came flying towards them.
"Allow me, Lord Orochi!" Arturia swung her invisible zanpaktou, with her emmense strength gale force winds my the kidou back towards its caster.
"Goodbye peasant!" Arturia shouted back to the shinigami that was following her. 
At two shunpo'd further and further away until they were gone, and one garganta later they were safe from the shingami.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 15, 2009)

With her emmense strength gale force winds my the kidou back towards its caster. "Goodbye peasant!" She shouted while her and the man shunpo'd further and further away until they were gone. Patrick quickly dodge and the spell went off in the air. "Where'd they go!?" Patrick said looking around, "How disapointing, I really expected better Patrick." said an unknown voice.

_With Andy_
Andy shunpo'd all around trying to find patrick, but it was no luck. "Damnit Patrick where are you?" suddenly the two Vizards that she and Patrick fought early apperead out of no were. Andy quickly hid her self not trying to make a sound but she steped on a tree branch, *SNAP!!*.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 15, 2009)

With Potemkin

The size of the building was unbelievable. The walls seemed to extend for miles in either direction. This would encompass an entire city. A structure such as this in Hueco Mundo...who could have built such a thing? Hollows did not have this kind of society. At least not the hollows Potemkin had seen.

At the front of the crowd, Potemkin was given a good view of the man who had come out to greet them. A brown-haired man, with mask remnants forming a ring around his forehead and skull. Not an especially intimidating hollow, but none of these Arrancar seemed to have intimidating forms. Next to him stood a woman carrying a pile of clothes similar to their own. So it seemed they would be immediately inducted into their ranks. 

This man then gave what might be considered a short speech. Potemkin considered it a pile of religious drivel. If this was what these Arrancar were like, Potemkin would have no part in them. He turned to Loki to express his annoyance, and--

A blinding flash came from the bauble in his hand, and Potemkin fell to his knees. As he felt an unseen force pushing in on his body from all angles, he considered that this really didn't seem to be as optional as he had assumed this would be. Then a sickening shattering sound, a strange cold feeling, and the light faded.

It was always an odd feeling, changing form. This new one was much less impressive than his old ones, but somewhat familiar. Vague memories of a human form passed through Potemkin's mind. This did seem so very similar.

Except for the mask. The remnants of Potemkin's mask, his helm, in front of his eyes as a visor. Curiously, he brought a hand up to it and discovered that he could move it, and sat it over his forehead. The spines were gone from his arms now, it seemed. Undoubtedly gone from his back as well. So how to defend himself?

Ah, the sword, of course. A sword had materialized nearby Potemkin during the form change. He pulled it off the ground and unsheathed it, inspecting the blade. This had a different kind of familiarity than his human form. While he had never used a sword before, he felt as though he could easily wield this blade, as though it were a part of himself. Perhaps this was how the Shinigami felt with their own swords.

On a whim, he pointed the blade out towards the wall of Las Noches. Just past the tip of the blade, the air began to warp. Good, his rift control still seemed to be working. But somewhat to Potemkin's surprise, crimson energies began to form around the rift, encasing it in a cero shell. With a grin, Potemkin shot the energy forward, hurtling forward in a small condensed orb instead of the large blast a cero normally was.

When the rift-cero struck the wall, the results were impressive. The ball of energy quickly expanded outward upon reaching its target, encompassing a large portion of wall. The energy quickly faded, revealing a cleanly cut circular hole in the wall of Las Noches. Potemkin decided he liked this new form.

He took a set of clothing from the female Arrancar, and looked back at Loki. "I should like to see these Espada of yours."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

Loki nodded. "You are the Second, or were going to be anyway, of that Hierarchy. The others who have followed will assimilate themselves amongst the numbers, you may come with me."

Loki vanished using Sonido again. This time though, he knew Potemkin could follow him, and indeed, the former Hollow found the movement technique as natural as walking.

Inside the walls the destruction was still obvious. But the busyness of Las Noches was at least alive again. Arrancar could be sensed and seen all over. Some weak, some strong. A giant serpent's tail flicked out towards Loki, who landed on the end of it, beckoning Potemkin to follow. He continued to move up the back of the snake, to its head where Chronos Ashrayne stood. He was kneeling when he arrived.

"Ashrayne-sama, I have brought the Second of Scarlet's Hierarchy."

"Good," Chronos's voice was deep and old, "You may leave."

Loki was gone then. He would be called back should he be needed, but he doubted he would.

"You are?" Chronos turned around to face Potemkin.


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2009)

Once he had heard enough Nagi shunpo'd away back to the twelfth division. Cú's body remained on the operating table, Nagi was walking past when Kaima started to talk to him. 
_"Leviathan, the ring look at the ring!"
_Nagi took the weird bone like ring of the dead body and examined it. He really should look up who was that man from the Maggots nest who called him Levitcus but first he had to deal with Mayuri. 

Nagi started to study, he studied all of Mayuri's past battles, gathered all necessary shit needed and left for the match.

_"Leviathan, wear the ring when you release my blade, do it...DOOOO EET! ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"

_"Yes, I shall." He picked up the ring and placed it in his pocket and then ran to the stadium.

-------
At the stadium
Nagi stood facing Mayuri, his devilish horns glinting in the air.

"You ready Eel!" Mayuri said. "You pushed me into this corner."
"I hear the forecast is storms today, muthafucker!"

The crowd was filled with hundred of Shinigami, the entire 12th division was there as well as every shingami with a grudge against Mayuri.

Whispers ran through the crowds, a 17th seat challenging a captain, what was this. Madness. Blasphemy. 

"Ok Eel lets end this, your like those entrails that always get tangled around my feet.
_kakimushire Ashisogi Jizo!"

_Mayuri charged at Nagi ready to strike!
"Stir, Kaima!" Nagi jumped up and matched his strike.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 15, 2009)

Potemkin, now clothed, followed Loki to Chronos' location. Loki had left with that high speed movement he had used in the hierarchy, but this time Potemkin Potemkin did not see it as an impressive act. In fact, this time he followed suit with that movement himself, finding that he was inherently able to perform this technique. He was seeing more and more good things with this form.

He was brought before Chronos Ashrayne, a mighty looking man who towered over Potemkin. This was a reminder that Potemkin had decreased in size, now barely over two meters in height, whereas before he could have nearly matched Chronos in height. He bore the scars of battle, and even his mask seemed to be commanderly. This man was undoubtedly a warrior.

He was given a simple question, and decided it would be fit to give a simple answer. "I am Potemkin. I am a soldier come to fight alongside you in this army called the Espada."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2009)

"Hmm...HA!" Chronos smiled, "One with power and drive. Good."

Chronos swept his hand out, showing the sandy fields far below where he and Potemkin stood. Massive craters and wisps of ambient Reishi abounded. "This was a battle between two Espada just a while ago. To show strength and burn tension. There are Ten of us, we named the Espada. While the strongest tower above you still, I would not be surprised if you could stand against those of lower rank."

Chronos tapped the snake's head with his foot, and it began to lower to one of the walkways that still ran between in tact buildings.

"If you have drive, you're more worthy as an Espada than a follower. If you depart here, you will find a few of the Espada gathered in the building ahead. You would be able to find your place there."

Chronos indicated for Potemkin to hop off.

"Just don't forget that it's drive you need to maintain. As soon as you falter, you'll fall."

Chronos could already see the growth rate in this one. It was just like the clown. A new breed of Espada were in the works it would seem.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 16, 2009)

"This world is choatic, while the other three they seemed pritty calm, seriously is the final plainar that bad?"Marco asked Hikari looking at her uneasily, and slightly worried about this area.
"Clearly, hopefully you wont go into the final area, not without being completely sure that your resolve is extermly strong and you can cope with fighting someone with the same skill and stranghts as you."
"I dont plan too. Not willingly or without good reason, it seems like this is as far as i'm willing to go myself since their is never anything to gain from each realm."
"Their is with the 5th but I do ot recommend it... ever. Especially, if you became a captain, it's something that Soul Society will not overlook especially in the case of a captain."
Marco nodded with a slight sigh. "Guess whatever it is..."
"Wait. On the other hand, if you wish to kill Rai Kura then the only way would be taking that path. Frankly, it comes down to two paths for some Shinigami, the only thing is that no matter what you do it is likly to occur sooner or later."
"Providing I survive that long, why would I want to take a diffrent path appart from being able to kill my ansector I mean eventully I have to be able to kill her right?"
"Unless you get lucky no. If you like it or not Shinigami are limited in how far they can train in pacific abilitys meaning once you hit that barrier you cant go any further while Rai has likly already surpassed that barrier. However, some Shinigami may gain access to their inner hollows and eventully become Vizards."
Marco stated, "No way, that goes aginste Soul Society. I'm going to avoid that path for as long as I can."
Hikari nodded.

Marco sighed sitting up, he continued to pratice his Kido's not going above grade 15 since he was struggleing with 15 with the incanation at the mounment. Hoping he could at least achieve up to grade 30 kiduos with incanations.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

"Urgh..." Alvian coughs. His bodies is battered and bloodied. "What... what kind of power is this." He looks at the masked shinigami in front of him. The face of the Garuda stares back at him. "What.. What kind of trick is this.. why does.. why does he feel like a hollow!" Alvian raises a hand and charges a cero. "I'LL JUST END IT NOW!!!!" He laughs. Akira holds out his hand. The blades begin to join together and glow, forming an even larger scythe. "Shit." Alvian grumbles and fires the cero, But Akira's scythe cuts through it and makes it's way right for the arrancar. "No! I WAS GONG TO BE THE RULER OF THIS WORLD!" 

With Ssob-

"Hey..." he pokes Neku. "He stopped moving." Ssob blinked. Neku's hollow form begins to shatter and crack. "AH!!! RUN!! HE'S GOING TO EVOLVE!!!" He shouts. "GET THIS OFF ME!!" Neku shouts from under two golden pillars. "Ah, right." They blink and rush over to help him out. "C..Crap." Max can't seem to move them. "I... I've lost my power." He rubs the back of his head. "......" WHAM! Neku and Ssob facepalm.  up above the fight had finished. "Well... what do we do now." They look at Akira, who falls towards the ground. "Someone catch him!!!" Neku shouts.

With Melisa-

"Ah, Money." She cheers and flips through a stack of cash. "Everyone! out of my way!" she pushes people aside, she want's to get back to her room, her nice comy room, her nice comfy room with a shower she can use to get all the blood and sweat off. She opens the door, a happy grin on her face, until she notices the boy in her room. "Oi! what the hell do you want!?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 16, 2009)

With Dio

It was several days after the transplant, though he had taken it slow afterwards since he had received serious injuries after losing his power it quickly became clear he had gained something new to replace his old power.Though he at first thought he was going insane, due to hearing voices in his head, with one being far more audible then the others.

That one voice kept speaking to him, becoming more restless and aggressive over time until it finally couldn't take it anymore.The arm activated, the ring tattoo's colored circle took on the red color and started to glow brightly with a similarly colored light and and then red energy leaked out of it and it then swirled around his arm before taking on a solid form.

Eventually his left arm had taken on a red leathery form with long sharp nails.When that happened the voice, had changed, instead of shouting at Dio it now spoke softly and seemed to have a greater influence over Dio."Why don't we feed ourselves?"And things like."Aren't you thirsty as well?"Confused and panicked Dio stumbled trough his already wrecked house.His butler, mos, was the first to approach him.

"Master Diodiverde?"He asked, like always using Dio's full first name."What happened."This was soon followed a "Ungh"As Dio's arm took a swipe at Mos and the long nosed butler with a small stature could only dodge the attack slightly, blood trickled from the wounds and a thin coating of Mos' blood was on Dio's fingers. On it's own accord the arm moved towards his mouth, though Dio was shocked and disgusted at first the voice managed to persuade him to taste it.

He sucked on th bloody nail and as soon as he did that a new sensation was felt,never had he experienced a more pleasurable one, his left eye's iris had taken on a red color and now Dio was in a state of literal bloodlust.It wasonly when his father appeared and activated his own Hollow based powers that Dio was stopped, the substantially more powerful Don even managed to force Dio's arm to deactivate trough Spiritual pressure alone.

A few hours later

Dio woke up in his bed again, panicking as he realised what happened, immediately aware it was no dream,not even a  nightmare.Almost as if on cure his father stepped in."Ah good, you've woken up."His father said upon seeing his son awake."You gave Mos quite a scare there, but don't worry I know what you're going trough....Somewhat, in my case it wasn't as extreme until It evolved eventually,luckily I had a good friend that helped me out"He looked over to the door and asked if they would come in.

First a man with long red hair stepped in and right behind him was a familiar face, a neatly dressed young man. He wore a new uniform but it's design and color were the same.Modeled after a three piece suit with a white color scheme and gold/yellow accents, most prominent in the coloring of the crosses found on the suit."Good to see you again Dio."Klaud greeted Dio upon entering and Dio replied with."Yeah, same here."

Now Cross spoke up."A long time ago, not long after your father and I had become close friends, his power evolved and gained a hunger that even your father wasn't strong enough to control, during a rampage I had the choice of killing him or helping him conquer that demon inside him, I obviously chose the latter and used my abilities to take him to Hueco Mundo."He explained further."There I stayed with him, helping him from afar first and then as he battled with Hollows and started to calm down again I rejoined him again and we stayed in Hueco Mundo until he had completely regained control again."

"While your father proposed that we, meaning myself and your father, would accompany you and Klaud to Hueco Mundo I refused and told him that you two had to do this yourself, we weren't much older then you two, well we were older then you but you're ridicilously young Dio, but anyways."He paused briefly."Klaud will take you to Hueco Mundo, he needs to perfect his training on his own and you need to conquer the demon inside you, which can't be done by willpower alone, you will need to satisfy it's blood lust by killing Hollows first, it's in the nature of that arm of yours."

"Klaud."Cross called his student, who got the hint and opened a portal to Hueco Mundo."After you Dio."Dio climbed out of bed and stepped trough the portal and Klaud followed, the portal closing promptly as he did so."

"You really have gotten soft Don, the old Don would've never proposed to hold his baby's hand like that."Cross couldn't contain his laughter, this giant of a man that had been such a tough guy had changed into a loving and compassionate father, even though he didn't always let it show."You should get some kids yourself, they make you a better person, whether you want to or not."Cross just shook his head though at these words."And get married and get stuck to one woman that keeps getting fatter and older?, no thank you."

In Hueco Mundo

Klaud had brought them to the desert world, the two simply stood still for a short while and then Klaud closed his eyes.His sensetive Spiritual Awareness allowed him to sense large presences in the east from where they were.One of them he recognized, even from this distance due to him having nearly been killed by the owner of that presence.

Though that one still seemed to hide it's true potential, there were many of similar and quite some of a much higher level and so it would be suicide to stray to close to that place.Instead the headed west.Carrying the heavy bags full of supplies that Klaud had been given earlier.Unsurprisingly it didn't take long before Hollows started to show up.

A single large Hollow, seemingly of Adjuucha class, approached them.Attracted by the spiritual power they emanated and presumably especially attracted to Dio's spiritual presence."Why don't you go ahead, I'll provide back up if it's needed."Klaud told Dio and the boy's arm changed back into the red hollow form.The arm feeling quite at home here, and it and the owner dashed towards the Hollow.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

Akira's body ran out of steam, it couldn't go any further. Even if the hollow had taken over his body reached it's limit and the transformation canceled itself. Ssob's body too returned to normal, he made a dash and caught Akira before he hit the ground. Everyone was tired, worn out, They had gone all out, they had nothing left to give. "Let's take a rest.. for a little while..." Ssob sighed.

 "Hmm." Isere rubbed his chin, he stood over everyone. "So, what happened here i wonder." he fell to the ground and wandered over towards Neku's body, kicking the pillar off him. "Wake up!" He shouts. "Urgh..." They all moan and grab their heads. "What's going on?" Ssob blinks. "Hey, AKIRA! GET UP!!!" He kicks akira, but he doesn't move. "Shit. He's really out of it.." 

"B....bastard..." A voice mumbles from behind.. "Eh?" Isake turns around. "BASTARD!" Alvian, now missing an arm, a leg and most of his blood shouts. "Hehehe, Didn't kill you afterall did he?" De smirked. "I'll slaughter you shinigami!! ALL OF YOU-" FWAM! De punched his gut and knocked him out. "Don't forget, we gave you a second chance. You fucked it up." 

The shinigami sighed and took out a hell butterfly. "Captain, I've captured the arrancar. Akira went all out to stop it, He's not responding to any form of contact." They all sweatdrop. "Get back to me as soon as you can. i need some help dragging him back..." The butterfly vanishes in a black ball and De turns to Ssob.

"You, take those two home." He points at Neku and Max. "I'VE GOT NO ENERGY LEFT!!" Ssob shouts. "Hey,  Don't bug me with those minor details." He turns his back to him. "And, you aren't planing, anything bad are you arrancar?" Ssob coughs. "Uh what do yo mean?" He chuckles. 

"The scent of countless arrancar is on you... You woldn't happen to know something.. special would you?" Ssob blinked. "Kinda.. But i told Akira everything i know." Isere sighed. "Damn... I guess we'll really have to wake him up now." A gate to soul society opens before them and Kama steps out. "Oh, you made it here fast, normally it takes hours to get the Ok." Isere blinked. 

"I marked my papers are urgent." He comments and looks are akira. "I see..." He then looks at Alvian. "He did, quite well." Kama smirked and walked over to his fifth seat. "What say you, move him up to fourth seat?" He turns to Isere. "Heh, Why are you asking me, you're the captain." The two walk into their gate, carrying Akira and Alvian back with them. 

"Don't die Neku, Remember, i need you alive for my research." The gate closes and Neku spits at the ground. "That guy creeps the shit out of me." He commnts. "WOO!!! TIME TO GO HOME!!" Max cheers. "LIKE HELL!! WE HAVE FIVE DAYS OF VACTION LEFT!!!" Neku shouts.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 16, 2009)

"Er...okay."

He was not sure whether he should follow Kagato. Not sure whether Kagato was being sarcastic or not. As he hesitated a teacher emerged from the dispersing crowd and grabbed Malekith. Regret immediately swallowed him, as he watched the staggering figure disappear and was dragged away. He was going to get in a lot of trouble, on top of all this stuff about having smuggled in an outsider.

This was not, he decided, going to be a good day. As fun as threatening his whole class had been, there something waiting to balance it out. And then take it into the red. He sighed and followed the teacher, who looked like he wanted to lecture him but did not quite know what to say.


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2009)

Both Nagi and Mayuri, had released their Zanpaktous and had clashed blades. The golden warped baby zanpaktou, smashed into the Naginata.
"Eel you think your tough but you anit slick."
Mayuri said as he quickly nicked Nagi's right arm, making it fall limp, and then he proceeded to nick his left and then his legs.
Nagi lay slumped on the floor. Lots of boo's could be heard from the crowd, either because of Nagi's fail or Mayuri's triumph. The poison from his zanpaktou cutting off nerve impulses.

Mayuri stood over Nagi and just laughed at his slumped body. "Foolish, eel you are still a few hundred years too green to take me on." Mayuri raised his sword up and was about to Slam it down into Nagi's chest. "I am gonna take great pleasure in this." As Mayuri brought down the blade, the whole crowd went silent. 

The sound of the blade piercing through the ribcage and into the internal organs. A loud gasp went through the whole crowd. Nagi had his Zanpaktou stabbed right in Mayuri's chest, dead center.

With a cough of blood. "How, your nerves they don't work."
With a twist of the blade, Nagi seemingly having full control of his limbs. 
"Leviathan Trump card 1, even if my muscles turn to ash, as long as one drop of blood remains, I will never stop."

Mayuri smiled and pulled himself of the tip of the blade, a wound that would surely have killed anyone else. "Aquakinesis, every good indeed, I guess I underestimated you."

"Indeed!" Nagi raised his hands, and the water started to flow out of Kaima and into the air, forming small water bullets. And then with a wave of his hand they rained down on the captain.

Mayuri was casually dodging the bullets. "You think that little trick will get me!" 
Nagi smirked. "No, but this will, Leviathan Trump card 2!" He made a spiral shape with his hands, and the water barely noticeable on the floor twisted and wrapped around Mayuri's feet.

Nagi ran forward to stab him, this time in the head. But Mayuri chuckled. The water on his feet started to evapourate. "You think I wouldn't come prepared! You fool." 

Once again Nagi smiled. "Nope I did not! Leviathan Trump card 3!" Behind Mayuri a few more water bullets had been hidden, and they shot down hitting him in his back catching him off guard. 

This battle was turning into something else.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 16, 2009)

> "Check out the academy rolls and find out who the classmates of your suspects were. I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few of the other strong ones were from those classes."



With Setsuka

That last piece of advice that had been given to her by Isis was a useful one and so Setsuka headed to the academy. There she used her captain status to get the documents needed and her next stop was the first division where made copies of the files on all of the students that had graduated or had forced a transfer to the Gotei 13. Focusing especially on those that had forced a transfer.

With all of this she headed back to her office where she started reading trough the files. First starting with "Yagami Shin."She stated as she read the academy files first."Seems he had.....Wow.....I didn't realize that you could even get a zero."She was shocked by the grade listed for Kido."I always thought writing your name correctly would at least get you 2-3 points already."

"Never seen such a high grade for Zanjutsu though."Something else that stood out was the fact he became 13th seat after his first mission and now was the current Eleventh Division captain. Though during that first mission another shinigami had been killed, perhaps this Yagami knew something about the death of the 6th division shinigami, she would have to look in to his whereabouts at the time of killing.

"Next is Nagi Amen'Hoko."She continued to the pair of files."Seems they kept an eye on him due to a, rather off putting appearance, he didn't look that creepy to me."Little did she know his physical appearance changed greatly after.....Eating, certain people."Joined the 12th division, was also present on that first mission with Shin Yagami, also quickly gained a relatively high rank for a rookie pretty soon after joining the division and now challenged the current captain while only being 17th seat.....This guy may be even a bigger freak then Yagami.

"Erin Aslath? Seems this one was Isis student."She didn't really find anything suspicious in the files though."Her transferal records seem a bit off though, she suddenly headed to the twelfth division and then according to Isis dissapeared, perhaps Nagi's doing......Seems likely, maybe on his own accord or in a conspiracy together with this friend of his, Yagami."She managed to say the name every time with even more disgust and hatred.

"Marco Cura."Another with a relatively clean record, though the fact he was tenth seat seemed off, though these guys made it seem common it was unheard of before these kids showed, It took years, even for the most talented of Shinigami......Perhaps they had been involved in an Aizen incident of their one, something that had produced even stronger Shinigami then the original one.

"And then the last one, Noburu Akira."A 8th division shinigami, though started out in the fourth.His records stated that he was involved with those intruders last time, her suspecting nature making her assume that he also had something to do with these latest intruders, this guy went up high in her list, right below Nagi and Shin.

"That seems about it."She placed all of the usual files in a special cabinet and headed out to witness the captaincy battle between Nagi and Kurtshuchi, she had heard it would start around this time and she wanted to witness it personally. Hopefully Mayuri would just kill this bastard off, she had enough to worry about already with all of these other kids.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

Ssob dragged the two teens out of a tunnel and back up top to... "Oh, it's the city!!!" Max cheered. "Cool." Neku blinked. "Now! to spend our five days in comfort and joy!" He goes to take a step but falls flat on his face. "Hahaha!" Max and ssob burst out laughing at the spectacle. "I don't think it's very funny." Neku blinks. "It's been fun." Ssob smiles.

 "But i have to get back to Hueco mundo before my boss gets mad." He laughed. "Oh sure! leave when i can't move!" Max goes and helps his friend up. "It's all right Neku, I'll get you to the hotel, we have reservations right?" He blinked. "I guess..." Neku comments. They all wave to eachother, Ssob steps through the gargantia and Neku and Max make their way to civilazation. 

With Ssob-

He arrived in his room and walked towards his bed. Well, It was Kou and Erekis room too.. but that didn't matter. He could sleep now, Ah, sleep... That would be good... He collasped onto the bed... it felt... strangely soft... "Soft..." He moved his head about and put his hands on the bed. "I don't remember the bed being so soft~" suddenly, the softness moved away. "eh?" He looked up. 

Ereki's face was a deep dark red. "Uuuuh... this... this is my bed right?" He blinked. "No." She spoke simply. "I'll... I'll just be on my way..." He stands up and TWANG!!!! flies through the wall. "PERVERT!!!!!!!!!" The words echo throgh Los noches. "Ah... It seems my fracion has returned." Reaper sat in a bathtub and took a step out of the water, There was just a tiny flash of his number. too tiny to get a good look at it... "Where's the girl that was with you." Supremo stood at the doorway. "Oh? what are you doing here." reaper tossed a towl around himself. 

With Josef-

"Guh..." He jumps backwards out of an explosion and places a hand over his eye. His clothes are torn, the visible bits of his skin are covered in blood. "Oh?" Victors body can be seen as the dust clears, He's taken his shirt off... His body almost all muscle. "Come on. It wasn't that hard to dodge was it." He cracked his knuckles. 

"You just focus the reishi around into your palm and slam it into the ground. It's that simple, so why can't you get it?" Joseph coughs. "Damn it.. Now we have to fight without our bows... the hell kind of training is this...." He removes his hand, blood is covering his eye, it seems to be flowing down from his forehead. "Ok.. Just gotta- WHAM!!!"

Before he can react, Victor has slammed his fist into Josef's stomach. "Guah..." His body is bent forward. His body felt like it had gone completely num. "Is that all you've got." With a flick, Josef was sent rolling acorss the floor into a bolder. "It's just pathetic."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

"Well, Seth? What do you have to say for yourself?"

"Ah, is that who I think it is?"

He had long messy white hair, which reflected the sunlight with an odd sheen. His skin was dark brown, heavily tanned by exposure. His eyes were the same as Isis's, that dark forest green.

"It is! It is! Sister dear, you came back to me! Have you reconsidered then?"

Isis stared back at her brother. She hated him the most. Everything that she considered wrong with the world was summarised in that one decision he had made.

"Yes, Seth, I have reconsidered." Isis was standing atop one of the walls. With a single step, she dropped down before the once Shinigami, who wore only the simple robe given to prisoners of the Maggot's Nest. "A very important decision I made when we were last together was wrong. I chose to let you live then. That was my mistake."

"Heehehehehehahahaha, sister, sister, you think yourself capable of killing me? Do you remember what happened the last time? I KILLED YOU!"

Isis stared as the same reaction as before was earned. His muscles bulged, the first to snap was on his right arm. Blood red sprayed out and was rapidly followed by the white substance that solidified into a horrific aberration. The Hollow blood was active again. 

He studied Hollow, and knew that a Hollow that ate another Hollow would grow stronger. And so he decided to test whether this theory could apply to a Shinigami, despite Isis's begging for him not to be so reckless. When she next saw him, he was this...thing.

His neck began to snap as the white substance spread out over the left half of his face, pouring from the torn skin around his jugular. Just watching it made Isis twitch. She could feel the scar that marred her skin, from her neck down the right side of her chest, the scar made by him that last time.

"Heh," his voice was otherworldly, layered with darker tones, "I kill~ed you..."

"Yes," Isis placed a hand on the hilt of her sword, hearing its scream for blood, "you did."

"I killed you, I killed you and brought you back and killed you again," it was a strange dance he was doing, moving back and forth, thinking on the moments he had reminisced for more than four hundred years. "You and that bitch friend of yours. You tried to stop me, so I killed you both. Over and over and over and over and over and over..." He kept going for quite some time. Isis waiting for him to run out of steam.

"You're wearing a Captain's Cloak." In a brief interlude of lucidity, Seth finally figured out what was different about his sister. "You. A Captain. Well doesn't that just take the cake. Mmm, cake. It's been four hundred years. I think after I'm done here I'll go and find some cake."

"Do you remember what happened, at the end of our last fight?" Isis still had a hand on her sword. She was sending a message. The blade was urging her to kill, even louder than it had the last time. But Isis was stronger still. She wouldn't be pushed around.

When Seth gave her a blank stare, she replied. "My Zanpaktou released itself to stop you. And before I knew it, I'd cut off your arm and had my sword halfway through your neck, trying to pull it out again so I could take another swing. I'm a Captain now. Do you really believe you stand a chance?"

"We won't know till we try!" The mask fully formed over Seth's face.

"Yes we will," Isis dropped her sword, crossed the distance between her and her brother and punched him directly in the face. The mask cracked loudly, and Seth fell back, clutching at his skull. "You," Isis lifted a leg and slammed it down onto Seth's body, "are the worst," another stomp, "excuse for a brother," stomp, "I have ever known." Kick.

The kick sent Seth into a wall. With a twitch of her hand, Isis's dropped sword flew back to her. This time she drew her Zanpaktou.

"She told me not to kill you, that it would be a more fitting punishment to lock you away for you to think about what you did." Isis pointed the blade at Seth, who was still rolling on the ground in pain as his own body rebelled against him, "She was wrong. You have no regret. You can't suffer being held away like that. And you're not powerful. Your theory was a failure. You're nothing but a lost soul."

As she was advancing on him, she paused, shook her head in annoyance and resheathed her sword. "Oh to hell with it, you're not worth dispatching with the sword of a Captain."

"Don't...talk like that..." he had dragged himself up at least. His face was a mess, Isis's strike had broken his nose straight through the mask, and she wouldn't have been surprised if she'd cracked his skull. She'd hit him hard.

He ran at her, but it was already over. Her second punch was amplified with the second Hado, and her hand burst right through his skull. She'd just killed her own brother, and didn't even care. He died a long time ago as far as she was concerned.

"No one will mourn you," Isis noted that her Zanpaktou was stuck between approving her brutality and complaining about getting no use, "die like a Hollow."

Part of her was surprised at how much hatred was unleashed through this. Betrayal had always been a sore spot with Isis. Now that she knew Erin had been forced to go to 12th, rather than be given a choice, Isis was ready to find her again, the girl who she saw both herself and her brother in.

For now though, a more passive form of revenge. Isis would be there to watch the young Shinigami Nagi kill Mayuri. Turning to where the battle would soon take place, she decided to clean herself off of blood first.

When night fell, she was there, watching the battle go underway.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 18, 2009)

"I would listen to Hikari if I where you."Rai stated drawing her Zankaputo. Marco looked up to her stopping his incantation he was preforming a second ago. "I'm... not fighting you, I would prefer to avoid confrontations with my ansectors. Even if they are enermys of Soul Society."
"I hate that idealism, enermy of Soul Society? Are Shinigami not the same as the Vizard we both use Zankaputo, both have..."
"No where completely diffrent, you take upon hollow traints even if it allows you to surpass Shinigami's you bertrayed Soul Society, your a disease."
"Oh does that mean you will in the future?"
"What do you mean? By that."
"As I thought, well since Vizards are a 'diease' in your opinion I'll explain it in that term. Maybe you would understand that? Once you see or feel the symptoms of a disease you have no way of preventing it only thing you can do is delay it or cure it. However, some diseases are Uncurable. You can consider Hollowification one of these uncurable."
"It's a good thing I havn't had any symptoms then isn't it?"
"As if. First time you used Bankai, you felt your spirit pressure change slightly after it worn out. Your probly one of the fools that just ignore it and think it's natural. But it's of no importance, considering you plan on achieving Captain status and Soul Society is now aware that I been in their diemensional space it could cause problems for my superiors if you where to discover more information. Clearly, your going to be a threat for quite sometime so best to dispose of you."

Marco drew his Zankaputo and stated, "I take it back, you dont deserve the family name. Therefore, I can kill you willingly."
Rai looked at him and said, "Drawing my sword again would be a waste of time, on the likes of you. Guess I'll just..." Marco lunged his Zankaputo at her and she blocked with her hand, after a few seconds it managed to pierce through it. "Dont give me that crap, I hate those who get over confident."
"Umm... Seems you improved since last time, it really will be a great loss but if you wish I use my sword then I surpose granting you that wish is the least I could do." She unsealthed her sword slashing at Marco's neck however, Marco managed to douge it narrowly cutting a piece of his hair.
"How bothersome, your faster too."
"Quit this damned laid back talk, theirs no way your this laid back after taking a hit!"Marco growled pulled back his Zankaputo and slashed it backwards to remove the blood from the blade.
Rai looked at him and put her hand up and said, "Just a single wound easpecially on such a useless part of my body."


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2009)

"I hear you injured a fellow pupil."

"Who?" Malekith had his defense worked out, although he admitted it would probably turn out to be paper thin.

"A fellow pupil, your teacher tells me."

"Have they not complained about it?"

"Well, look..." the head twisted uncomfortably, "I have had a complaint about you smuggling a girl into the academy."

"I wish," Malekith looked at the ground, "I can't remember the last time a girl would even talk to me."

"You better not be lying to me Malekith."

"The others, they have it in for me."

"If I hear about either of these two things again-anything-then you will be in big trouble. Actually, one more thing."

Malekith was midway to standing up, and stopped in an uncomfortable stance. "Yes?"

"Has your zanpuktoh manifested yet?"

"No."

"It should have. I your reiatsu is a level past what most people have their manifestations. Ah well, you'll get it soon enough I'm sure." He sat back. "Begone."

It had been very easy to twist the old man's complaints. Malekith suspected that the head was more intelligent than he was making out, but Malekith had not done anything serious enough for the head to be forced to use that intelligence. It was a relief to know where the Rose situation had taken him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

Frayzon and Rachel lowered their hands, letting their Reiryoku settle. With all the binding Kidou they'd just thrown out, the entire area was subdued. Those escapees who had escaped the wave of Bakudou were knocked flat by Brage, and casually bound like the rest.

"We've got a whole load of these guys," Frayzon noted, "Things must be getting pretty wild all over Seireitei."

"We'll keep watch over these numbers," Rachel was reinforcing the Bakudou and tying them together, "You go get some Special Ops members. These guys are pretty obviously escaped from somewhere, so the specs will know what to do with them."

Frayzon nodded and vanished, moving over the rooftops. Many of them were weak, but some of the ones out there were dangerous. He didn't like to admit it, but he was worried about running into someone more powerful than he was. He had no illusions about his current level.

~~~

"Yo, boss, what's up today?"

"You guys go find something to do, I'm checking out a new boxing instructor today."

"Ooooh, better hope he don't have no pretty daughters this time."

"Ahhhh, shut it. You know it wasn't like that."

Carlos smiled, but wasn't that interested in the town today. He was heading to a small building outside the main city. It was two story, and apparently from what he'd heard, the top floor was a dojo of sorts while the bottom floor contained the boxing instructor.

"Well," he raised his hand to knock on the door, "best of luck me. No distracting daughters, please no distracting daughters." And he knocked on the door.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Melisa-
> 
> "Ah, Money." She cheers and flips through a stack of cash. "Everyone! out of my way!" she pushes people aside, she want's to get back to her room, her nice comy room, her nice comfy room with a shower she can use to get all the blood and sweat off. She opens the door, a happy grin on her face, until she notices the boy in her room. "Oi! what the hell do you want!?"



Rahs was feeling like a deer in headlights for a moment. How does one communicate with humans? How does one communicate as a human? He couldn't try just attacking her to test her worth and prove his own, could he?

"You're one of the strongest I've ever seen," power, a good topic, "I'm impressed."

Hopefully that would make a start.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 18, 2009)

"pheeww~" Neku collapsed onto his bed. Max and himself had separate rooms across the hall from each other. It made it easier on the two since they always ague over who gets the use the bathroom. He closed his eyes, a pain shot throughout his entire body. "Grr!" He gritted his teeth, his limbs shot up and he couldn't control his  muscles. "S..shit..." His body stops, but the pain is still there. "D...Damn it...." He tried to move his arm, but it only began to spasm. "GUAH!!" His arm begins to move uncontrolable, finally settling down after a few minutes. "s...shit...." The world slowly faded out into a small white dot.

with Melisa-


"You're one of the strongest I've ever seen,I'm impressed." Melisa just blinked. FWAM! She smacked his forehead with a wad of thousands of yen. "I said, who are you. What do you want." She blinked. "Thank you for the compliment though." she took a proud stance. "I am pretty awesome afterall."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

Communication, that was a start.

"My name is Rahs," giving the name was trust, "And I wanted to meet the strongest person. Where I'm from, you always go to where the strongest is. That's how it is. Your name was?" He'd given his, if he received hers by her own admission, that was the beginning of mutual respect.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 18, 2009)

"My name is Rahs," giving the name was trust, "And I wanted to meet the strongest person. Where I'm from, you always go to where the strongest is. That's how it is. Your name was?" Melisa let out a small chuckle. "You always go to where the strongest is huh?" She rubber her chin. "I can dig that kind of ideology." She put a hand on her hip and pointed to herself with her thumb. "The names Melisa, Joutei." She then grinned. "Well, Joutei isn't my real last name, But it's what i use!" 

With Josef-

FWAM! He punhes Victor's jaw, but the old man doesn't even move. "Heh." Victor chuckles. Josef's body is bloodied, brused and his clothes are torn. The old man takes one step backward and Josef collapses to the ground. "Heh, He's tough." Victor smirks and picks him up. "Nothing less i can expect from my grandson." He comments.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

"You have...powers," Rahs decided to breach the main topic of interest, "Why?"

He wouldn't show his own yet, he knew for sure that normal humans had no spiritual power. But did that make her something different from human? Was she like him, or not? He had to find his position in this world, and use it to get back to where his soul was waiting.

_Let go._

Rahs jumped slightly, and looked around in confusion. Where had that voice came from? Unknown to him, it was deep inside his mind that it emerged from.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 18, 2009)

"You have...powers," Rahs decided to breach the main topic of interest, "Why?" Melisa shrugged. "How should i know the reasons why, I only know they awoke when i was young." She smirked, it was a half truth. "But, if you'd like to know why i think i have my powers." She made a fist. "It's to take revenge on the death of my family. That's why." 

Meanwhile-

"OOOH!? A KNOCK!!!" FWAM!!! The door was ripped off the hinges. "Eh... that's the fifth door this week...." He tosses the door into a pile of twenty other doors. "hmm?" He looked down, there was a short boy infront of him. Course, compaired to brikan, everyone was short... "What do you want! to box!?" His eyes filled with tears. "A STUDENT!!!!" He cried out with joy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

~Rahs~

"Revenge," Rahs was silent for a moment. Raising a hand, sparks began to form in it, falling like liquid as they appeared, "I think my goal could be more mundane in comparison. I need to find something that has been lost to me, something very important."

~Carlos~

Carlos stared upwards. This guy. Was. BIG.

"Uhhh, yeah man, I want to learn boxing." Was he crying? He was a giant musclebound monster who was crying tears of joy. What the hell?

A sense of dread crept up on Carlos's shoulders.


----------



## Serp (Apr 18, 2009)

With Serp.
-----
"Where are we going?" Serp asked the woman by his side.
"To Avalon, my lord." Arturia answered. In her head she hoped Cú and Shiró would follow soon but she knew, yes she knew that they were dead.
"Avalon whats that?"
"You don't know my lord?" Arturia asked puzzled. "Avalon is the home of the Masquerade, where you are one of their martyrs."
"The Masquerade?" 
"Don't worry my lord all will be explained in time."

The two continued running through the Garganta and ended up in a place, that Serp had never seen before in reality, it reminded him of something he saw only as plans 150 years ago, but now as a reality, the pocket dimension. 

Arturia took him upto a large castle type building, at their arrival 8 men dressed as best as Serp could say as Knights were pointing their blades at the two of them. Arturia raised her hand and spoke. 
"I have brought someone important back with me, allow me to speak to the Emperor."

Two of the guards Shunpo'd or Sonido'd or whatever it was away, and returned shortly afterwards.
"His Royal Highness will see you now Arturia."
"Arturia? Did I actually ever get your name?"
"Oh no my Lord, I am sorry." Arturia got on one knee. "I am Arturia Pendragon."
"Very well Arturia, as you know I am Serpentious, now shall we proceed."

The two walked past all the guards to the emperors throne room. 
The room was quite dark, but Serp could make out some Thrones each varying, seeming to match the owners style, in a circle around the room on an upper layer. There was about 2 dozen people sitting in the thrones, all wearing clothes of varying style yet each one was regal. The clothes and people matched that of their thrones, and on the most grand of them all Serp could only assume was the emperor.

The darkened emperor figure raised a hand. "Arturia, you know you were sentenced to death for failing the test, and on top of that you ran and now you return, if foolishness were a crime you would be guilty of that too. Now why have you returned?"

Arturia kneeling on the floor spoke up. "I have brought Lord Orochi back sire, I broke him out of the maggots nest in soul society and returned him to us."

The emperors eye widened at the mention of Serpentious. Whispers rolled through the upper layer of the thrones as well as the lower lever of what seemed to be courtroom of people.

"Serpentious, the Serpentious Orochi?"
Serp raised his head and looked in the eyes of some people, and then his eyes caught that of some he thought he remembered. He was to speak up but the emperor shushed him. 

"It seems that you are the real deal."
"Who are you guys? And why am I here?"
"All will be explained in time, but so far you need to know that we are the most regal and evolved of all the spiritual beings and we owe it to you sir." 
There was a great amount of applauding going on.
Arturia gasped, for the nobles to be clapping to this man, he really had to be something. 

"Now Arturia." The emperor spoke. "For this gift to the whole masquerade I have had to rethink you."

Arturia's eyes lit up with a fire that actually made Serp feel alittle warm inside as well. But that fire was short lived, as a Zanpaktou came whistling through the air and landed straight in her chest.

"but...why...?" She gurgled.

"Because if we do not uphold our order and tradition, we are no better than the beasts at our door."

"i...see.." And then she feel to the ground. A servant looking man came and removed the blade from her chest and ran it back to the emperor. 

"Now Serp, come with me its time to initiate you and allow you to witness the truth."

Serp looked around, he was confused but hopefully this will clear some things up. He followed the man with the dense and warped reiatsu into the darkness.
-----
With Nagi

The water bullets had hit mayuri, catching him off guard but in no way damaging him.
Mayuri ran and quickly slashed and stabbed at Nagi going for his stomach, but only managing to scratch his stomach barely, while also removing a few fingers.

"Ha that was a bit clumsy."
"Oh no Eel in due time."

Nagi fell to the floor and started to shake violently.
"A new Biotoxin, into your blood stream it has binded with the water in your blood so you can remove it." Mayuri started to laugh.

"Seem's like you found a way to counter my ability."

"Yes Eel you are still 200 years too green to beat me."

"Ha really" Nagi said as he was sprawled out against the floor. 

Then a wave of water, the source was unknown but they still came the water droplets. Nagi started to smirk.

"I had a feeling you would do this, Leviathan trump card 4... Dialysis!" The water then rammed itself through the wound on Nagi's stomach, as it entered to old liquid solvent of the blood was being dragged out, being replaced by this new one.

"VAT!!!! You replaced your blood." Mayuri shouted. "Very good Eel, I guess I underestimated you."
Nagi jumped up and smiled. "Not only that, but now your Biotoxin is my weapon."
Nagi said as the water formally in his blood started to twirl around the blade of Kaima.

Before the last word even left his mouth, Nagi darted off and slammed the toxin water into Mayuri's chest leading it with the point of his blade. 

Mayuri coughed a bit, before falling back. And then he jumped up. "You really think I wouldn't make an antidote to a poison I made."

Nagi laughed "No, hence added some of my own secret herbs and spices!" 
Mayuri started to stumble. 

"Ahh very well, but boy you don't have enough juice to out me." Mayuri spoke as fighting off the very poison that Nagi had placed in him.

"Oh really! shouted Nagi!" Pushing out his hands, "Lets see how you fare against this Leviathan Trump card 5... BLOOD BENDING!"

Nagi started to twist his hand, in a movement controlling the liquids in Mayuri's body. "The human body is 70% water, thats more than half that I can control."

Mayuri's left leg started to jutt, followed by his right arm. Nagi started to smile he might actually win. And then nothing, Mayuri's body stopped moving. "Ha, I thought you might do that, thats why I replaced most of my bodies water with a silicone gel."

"Argh! Fuck you. Thats it, Ban...KAI!"
All the sparks and shit, and Nagi was holding his bankai.
"Leviathan's beast...Kaima!" 
He ran twirling the large multi-speared weapon over his head, before slamming it down on Mayuri. Mayuri blocked it with his shikai, but it was gonna give way any moment. 

"Oh well, I guess it can't be helped at least you got this far. Bankaaaaaaaaaaaa~i!"
A giant baby caterpillar thingy arose.
"Konjiki Ashisogi Jizō"

Nagi smiled "So this is the Bankai I read up on."
"Mayuri smiled back, "Eel even if you found a way to counter this poison, it ani't gonna work I change the composition of this poison each time, their is no antidote other than the one I have."

"Oh not that I just plan on not getting hit by it."
"Ha lets see that."
Mayuri's bankai opened its mouth and the poison poured out, the gas poison slowly washing over some of the people closer to him, slowly killing them. The poison was about to reach Nagi before he smirked.

"Leviathan Trump card 6! Kaima's! Playground...Atlantis."
And then like a tidal wave, the blade of kaima's bankai exploded and filled the current battle area with water. The gas poison simply became dissolved in the water. Nagi had no problem fighting under the water. He raised his hand. He tried to speak but the water stole his words, if he were to speak he would have said "leviathan trump card 7!" Mayuri being covered in water was like a doll to Nagi's whim. Nagi crushed the bankai baby with the huge water pressure, before absorbing the sea back into the form if the blade. 
Mayuri now covered head to two in water.

"Fuck looks like you have me a bit wet around the ears Eel."
"Shut up!" Nagi pushed out his hand holding Mayuri in place. 
"This will take the last of my reiryoku but it will end you, being multiplied tenfold by your damp environmet.
"Sprinkled on the bones of the beast! Sharp tower, red crystal, steel ring. Move and become the wind, stop and become the calm. The sound of warring spears fills the empty castle!"
Nagi flipped him the finger. "Trump card 7, Raikōhō"

Mayuri being unable to move just swore, as the thunderous blast hit him. Mayuri screamed out in pain. After the kido had hit, he was released from the hold of the water, Nagi had fallen to his knees in fatigue. 

Mayuri was crispy and burnt all over, his make up gone. "You fucked me over and it looks like neither of us has any energy left, but if its a draw I still stay captain. You know my favorite food was pike fish, I don't know how todays events will effect that, maybe I will enjoy killing and eating them oh the much more."

His zanpaktou now sealed Mayuri smiled. "With this I can ensure it will be a draw." and he stabbed himself and burst into a gel type liquid to escape the battle field.

At that Nagi jumped up, he was still fatigued but not as much as he let on. "Just what I hoped you would do."
"What!" The liquid said.
"I still have some energy left."
"Ha it makes no difference, in my liquid form I am unable to be controlled by your Kaima" 
"Ha, try this. Trump card 8... Perma-Frost!" Nagi then using the power of kaima, twirled all the water in the ground around Mayuri's liquid form and snapped his fingers. The water around it instantly froze, keeping the liquid center sealed.

Nagi then reverted his zanpaktou, and the ice cube containing Mayuri had already been transported to his hand.

The whole crowd was silent, what the fuck had just happened. Mayuri had just been owned by a 17th seat.

Nagi then started to stumble. But he raised his hand, missing fingers and all. "I am your new captain, Amen'hoko. I have defeated Kurotsuchi, in mortal combat." 

The crowd then went wild this man had beaten Mayuri. But would this man be better or worse than the previous captain.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 18, 2009)

With Dio and Klaud

Dio assaulted the Adjuucha, the sharp nails doing little damage though against the large Hollow.Though Dio was small and fast and so could dodge the claw swipes the Hollow retaliated with.Though the voice inside his head told him to purposely let himself get damaged on the arm. Dio was hesitant, thinking the voice was trying to get himself killed but slowly the voice gained more control over him.

A brutal swipe that caused blood to rain all over them caused agonizing pain to Dio, the arm nearly torn to shreds yet he could feel the voice getting more excited,him as well in the process but far less excited.The pain was far from pleasant, an wound like this would cause him to bleed out in minutes but that's when he noticed something off.

The blood wasn't red, instead it was completely black, and he could feel it, as if nerves were connected to it. He could only assume to black blood was connected to the arm.It started to flow towards a specific point, gathering itself.The Hollow didn't notice and took another swipe, Dio could only block it with his demonic arm. More blood sprayed around as the attack hit it's mark.

Though on it's own accord the arm swiped as well, though hitting nothing but air as the distance was too great, the hollow's arms being far longer then Dio's.But the blood reacted, forming spikes that shot from the ground and stabbed into the Hollow that screamed out in pain and jumped back.Dio took his time taking this all in and the voice told him that this was his ability.

"I, Lussaria Di Rosso have the ability of the Black Blood, which can be manipulated as we see fit,made liquid or solid, shaping it as a puddle or a sword, whatever we want and no matter how much my body bleeds I won't die, sadly though you will die if that frail human body of your's bleed out too much of that disgusting red blood you humans have."The voice told him.

At this moment the Hollow unleashed his spiritual pressure, his body had been cut up and he wasn't playing around any more. He activated his ability and started screamingly loudly.The Hollow had a monkey like mask, and like mentioned before a large body, long black limbs and a white rag that seemed to cover it's torso.On the back something started to squirm as the rag could be seen moving.

Four things jumped out, tearing trough the rag and as a result the Hollow became smaller, the other four forms where now of equal size.Each with the same body type, long black limbs and white rags covering their torso but each had a unique mask. The two on the left of the original had a Bull mask with the other having having an Eagle mask.

Then on the right, one with a Turtle mask and the last one having a Tiger mask.Their stances depended on the mask, Turtle, Tiger, Bull each had a stance befitting of a quadruple legged animals while the Monkey stood on it's hind legs like before and the eagle stood on it's hind legs as well though stretched it arms out, away from each other as if it was trying to balance itself.

At this point Klaud joined Dio, appearing next to the Hollow armed boy."Let's not get carried away, I think it's best if I take three and the rest are for you."He looked them over once, not noticing any power differences between the five."He got a little stronger after releasing his full reiatsu but divided it over all five equally so besides the team work factor they're disadvantaged."

He went at it simple."I take Bull, Eagle and Monkey while you take Tiger and Turtle."Without waiting for confirmation he Hirenkyaky'd behind them and started luring them closer while focusing his arrow fire between the two groups.Allowing his three to catch up to him while the others were forced to back away from him and coincidently move towards Dio.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2009)

Well shit, he had actually done it.

She was the watching Captain here, and so moved through the crowd in a quick Shunpo.

Appearing before Nagi, she held out an arm as he stumbled. Her Captain's Cloak was enough to silence and hold back the crowd running in there.

"That was one hell of a show, you gave us," she smiled, "Well done."


----------



## Serp (Apr 18, 2009)

Kagato had reached the portal gate.
"I require passage to the human world, Karakura town. I am Kagato Nisshin."
"Under order of which captain?" Asked the guard.
"My captain, Yagami of the 11th." Kags hoped Shin wouldn't mind, he would have gone to talk to him but he was asleep now. But Kags had left a not saying thanks for the training and he hoped to see him soon and collect his stuff, but he had to go back to earth now.
"Ok go on through." Kags walked to the portal. He had to go home for medical attention, some how he didn't trust that ghosts were the best as preserving life and plus his dad was a doctor. As well as meeting the Quincy order and getting back his powers.

Kagato walked through the portal and landed in Karakura town. First he would see his father at the hospital, get fixed up. And then he would find away to get his powers back, without letting his father know. And he knew just the Emo quincy boy to help him. 
It was good to be back.

-----
With Nagi.
Isis had ran up to him, congratulating him on the battle he had just fought. He was limp, tired and out of reiryoku.
"Thank you taichou." Nagi managed a smile. Maybe he had challenged Mayuri as it was a valid way to get rid of him, but he just realised that he was actually now a captain.

"I guess I'll need a new Haori, huh?" Nagi said, with a wide smile on his face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Nagi.
> Isis had ran up to him, congratulating him on the battle he had just fought. He was limp, tired and out of reiryoku.
> "Thank you taichou." Nagi managed a smile. Maybe he had challenged Mayuri as it was a valid way to get rid of him, but he just realised that he was actually now a captain.
> 
> "I guess I'll need a new Haori, huh?" Nagi said, with a wide smile on his face.



"You can call me Isis," she smiled steadying Nagi with a hand on his shoulder, "formality is something I never got into."

Turning, Isis addressed the loud gathering.

"I, Thirteenth Division's Captain, Isis Neith, have officially overseen this battle between Twelfth Division's Captain Mayuri Kurotsuchi and Seventeenth Seat Nagi Amen'hoko. The victor of this battle, and new Captain of Twelfth Division, is Nagi Amen'hoko."

That was the official declaration done. Duties over, she turned back to Nagi. "You're exhausted, and cut up," Isis raised her other hand to his other shoulder, "I'm taking you to Fourth."

Even with her hands on clutching his shoulders, Isis's Shunpo was mastered enough to move Nagi. The two vanished, reappeared at the edge of the arena, and vanished again, leaving the entirety of Twelfth Division to talk amongst themselves in their amazement.

It only took a few large Flash Steps to reach the edges of Fourth. Knowing that a Captaincy battle was occurring, a relief team was ready.

Unohana Retsu was absent, but Isis wasn't able to divine why. However the Vice Captain of Fourth and the best healers available had Nagi under their care. That was enough.

"Hmm," Isis couldn't help but feel something was wrong. Waving it off, she decided to investigate it tomorrow. It was late, and her 13th Division beckoned.

Vanishing in its direction, she headed straight for her quarters. This day was done.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Nagi was trying to protest but he had not the energy to. Now he was at the 4th division. All the people running around calling him captain, now this was something he could get used to. Still clutching the Mayuri-cube in his hand.

After a shortwhile of healing, not that they had managed to fix his missing fingers, Nagi after trying to persuade them to let him leave, actually ordered them to. He made his way back to his twelfth division. 

He was flooded with this members, but he rose his hand and stumbled into mayuri's, well actually his office and locked the door. He found that hidden room he had woken up in after his battle with Erin, he climbed in the water. It still had traces of Mayuri's reiryoku in it, as well as some of his regenerating serum. Nagi submerged himself in it and fell into a deep sleep.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 19, 2009)

What do we fight for? Love, revenge, or power? This action is the thing that keeps the cycle of life going, we fight to protect what's importent to use, even if at the cost of our very life's. Three life's are now about to change......forever."

_*Love Part 1*_​
_With Andy_

As the tree branch snapped, she quickly took hold of her sword ready for what's about to come, but she doesn't hear a thing. She takes a peek around the corner only to see that no one was there, "Damn!" she said coming out of hinding, "They fucking got away." all of a sudden Saya from her group appears, "Oh Saya what are you doing here?" "Well looking for you of course." she said smiling, "So what do you want?" she turned around and smiled a wide mocking smile like Gin Ichimaru"To kill you." she said charging towards saya.


_*Revenge Part 1*_​
_With Leslie and Simon_
They both stared at each other for a couple of minutes, then Simon spoke up, "What is it?" Simon asked, "I didn't know you were a Shinigami, I never seen you use your Shinigami powers." "That's because I cant use them." "Why?" "Look I don't want to talk about it anymore ok!?" Simon snaped, "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to bring up any painful memory's." Simon sighed, "It's ok, I'm just really not in the mood right now." after that they both went quiet.

Suddenly, they heard the door open. A unknown figure with a robe on and with there hoodie on begin to unlock there cells. "Who are you?!" but the person ingored "HEY WHO THE HELL ARE You!!!?" Simon ordered, but the person was already finished and open there cells. "Hey what are you doing? Who the hell are you?" Leslie asked walking out his cell, the person removed there hoodie and it was a women with black hair and appeared to be Chinese.

"Are you Leslie Markov?" the women asked, "Yes he is, now who the hell are you?" the women took out a badge and stated her name, "Im detective Soledad Lee, and I'm here to return you to the human world."


_*Power Part 1*_​
_With Suna and Midnight_
Suna begin to walk away from Midnight after hearing his sick human story, evn thou he had to serve her, she just wanted to get away from him. Midnight started to follow her, "Get away from me, now." Midnight laughed "But master, I have to serve you, after all you did beat me in battle." "I don't care, you don't have to serve me anymore, now get lost or I'll kill you."

There was a little chill that ran down both there spine's, something was wrong, they both knew that a enemy was near. "Someone's hear." "Yes thank you Captain obvious." she said. Suddenly a Human looking man with white hair appeared with a clock sword, "Ah, so there you are Midnight, were have you been hinding brother?" Midnight went into a blind rage *SILVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* but the Silver slamed his sword to the ground and everything just froze in time and nothing was moving except Suna, "What the hell is this!?" "So you must be Suna, Im taking you to Las Noches."
 He said walking towards her.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 19, 2009)

~Rahs~

"Revenge," Rahs was silent for a moment. Raising a hand, sparks began to form in it, falling like liquid as they appeared, "I think my goal could be more mundane in comparison. I need to find something that has been lost to me, something very important." Melisa watched the sparks form in the kids hand. "Oh? you have powers too. Interesting." She rubbed her chin. "But, how exactly do you plan on getting this something back. Believe me, having a good plan is very important, and having a good back up plan even more so.

~Carlos~

Carlos stared upwards. This guy. Was. BIG.

"Uhhh, yeah man, I want to learn boxing." Was he crying? He was a giant musclebound monster who was crying tears of joy. What the hell? "HUZZAH!!!!" Brikan threw his hands into the air. "It's been so long since i've had a student!!! the last twelve were all sent to the hospital...." He looked a bit depressed after that comment. "BUT IT'S GOOD NOW!! BRIKAN HAS A NEW STUDENT!!!" He took a cheerful pose. "I SHALL POUND THE IDEALS OF BOXING INTO YOUR BODY TINY ONE! AND YOU SHALL BE THE STUDENT WHO WILL NEVER DIE!" He slapped Carlos on the back, sending him flying into a punching bag. "I... I hope...." Brikan looked depressed again.

With Josef-

He slowly woke up, but didn't know where he was. Everything in his world was a blur. He tried to sit up but a sharp pain ran through his body. he lifted the sheets, with what little he cold see, his body was bandaged. "That's right." He thought to himself. "I.. i was training..." Yeah, the memories were coming back now. "Heh..." He let out a small chuckle. He was training to become stronger, but all that happened to him is getting his ass kicked. 

"There has to be an easier way to become stronger." His world was becoming less blurry now. He was in an unfamilair room, it had pictures of people he'd never seen before. There was a desk to the left of the bed, a red haired women and a black haired man held a baby in their arms and were smiling. "Those are who you seek my boy." Victor smiled. "Ah... hey..." Victor waved. "Those are...." Victor nodded. "Your parents." Josef turned back and stared at the picture. "Mom... Dad...." He smiled. The first time he had ever seen his parents, this means he was closer to finding them. 

"Finding them wont be easy. The world is a rather large place you know." Josef sighs. "I don't care. I want to find them." Victor lets out a chuckle. "Want me to tell you how difficult it is? Perhaps that will deter you." Josef continued to stare at the picture. "Nothing will deter me." Victor sat on the bed and picked up the picture. "18 years i've tried to find my daughter. But in those 18 years i've gotten no where. I have greater skill, power and abiliy then you. I have greater possition and more wealth then you. I have more resources then you. So why is it, That you believe you can find them while i failed?"

Victor turned to his grandson. "Because." Josef comments. "I will risk everything i have. Even my life, Just to see them once in person."  Victor chuckled and smiled. "Your drive is truly greater then mine. Perhaps you can pull it off." He slowly stood up and put the picture back where it was. "Rest up, We'll continue our training when you are healed."


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 19, 2009)

"You consider your hand useless anyway, are all Vizards like you or is this something unique to you?"
"You talk to much, you should be much quiter in combat."Rai sighed and leaped forward at him and slashing at his chest. Marco blocked before being knocked back from a kick to the chest.
"Void Braker.."
"Come fourth Hikari!"
"Oh I wounder which is stronger. Your Zankaputo or mine."
"I dont make pointless bets like that."Marco stated noticing he used up all the stored spirit pressure in his previous battle with the hollow. _Damn, if I cant block her Zankaputo then I wont be able to use my Zankaputo's attacks._
"You look worried about my Zankaputo's abilitys and how your own work. I took note that each rune lights up after a certain number of attacks and their stranght, in effect your Zankaputo's hopeless aginste mine."
She used Shunpo and slashed upwards cutting his glasses in half, "And now you cant see." She followed by a slash at his chest which he blocked. _What? He blocked it..._
_Hikari blocked it? Whats going on here._Marco thought just as confused as his ansector Rai was.
_Man, here I was thinking you knew already. All elements have counters since she is using a Darkness based Zankaputo and yours is light your able to negate all it's abilitys or at least the abilitys of her perticular Zankaputo. It works both ways however, so your abilitys that effect her are negated as well._
"Unlucky eh? Seems both are Zankaputo's are opposites."
"I see... No matter your still gonna die."Rai said with a sigh. She quickly tried to swift kick him but he managed to jump over it and stated, "Plus I can see."
"How?"
"Hikari ability is to bend light. That allows me to see in the case I brake them. However, it strains them meaning I have a limited ammount of time."
"I see. This fight has gone on too long."She disappered and reappered behide him. "Consider this fight a warning if you manage to survive that last attack, never cross blades with a Vizard and dont be so foolish to try and prevent your fate sooner or later it will happen."
"Last att..."He fell over and coughed up blood. "I cutr multiple points throughout your body. You wont die and it's minor damage so long as you begin healing yourself soon."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 19, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin nodded to Chronos, jumping off the snake and walking to the building that was indicated to him. So all that was required to take a position in the Espada was to defeat one in single combat. A fair proposition. Of course, those massive craters indicated the existence of Espada with power far above his own, as Chronos had stated. So it was a matter of finding his proper place amongst the rankings.

Upon entering the building, he declared his intent. "I am Potemkin. I am here to join your ranks of the Espada." A blunt and simple introduction, but it would suffice. What was most important now was to find an Espada to challenge.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> ~Rahs~
> 
> "Revenge," Rahs was silent for a moment. Raising a hand, sparks began to form in it, falling like liquid as they appeared, "I think my goal could be more mundane in comparison. I need to find something that has been lost to me, something very important." Melisa watched the sparks form in the kids hand. "Oh? you have powers too. Interesting." She rubbed her chin. "But, how exactly do you plan on getting this something back. Believe me, having a good plan is very important, and having a good back up plan even more so.



"I need a greater level of strength than I have," Rahs played his main card, phrasing the fact that he wished to use Melisa as something more akin to a request of subservience, "that is why I have come to you. Strength blossoms in the presence of strength, and as the strongest, you are the one I find myself before."



InfIchi said:


> ~Carlos~
> 
> Carlos stared upwards. This guy. Was. BIG.
> 
> "Uhhh, yeah man, I want to learn boxing." Was he crying? He was a giant musclebound monster who was crying tears of joy. What the hell? "HUZZAH!!!!" Brikan threw his hands into the air. "It's been so long since i've had a student!!! the last twelve were all sent to the hospital...." He looked a bit depressed after that comment. "BUT IT'S GOOD NOW!! BRIKAN HAS A NEW STUDENT!!!" He took a cheerful pose. "I SHALL POUND THE IDEALS OF BOXING INTO YOUR BODY TINY ONE! AND YOU SHALL BE THE STUDENT WHO WILL NEVER DIE!" He slapped Carlos on the back, sending him flying into a punching bag. "I... I hope...." Brikan looked depressed again.



Carlos regained his composure moments before hitting the punching back, and slammed his right elbow into it, changing his motion so that he stopped himself as the bag swung back from the impact. When it came flying back, Carlos rammed his left elbow into it, causing it to dent around him.

"If you've got the moves, man," Carlos stared at the overenthusiastic giant, "I'm in."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> 4) "You built a prison here?" Another of the members, stared in incredulity at the keeper of the Maggot's Nest. Turning his back, he finished sealing the portal. "Stupid idea to build a prison around an underground tunnel," he muttered to himself.
> 
> 5) The red haired woman reclined on the chair in the middle of first division. After a little while, there was a blade at her neck.
> 
> ...



"It's tiring, isn't it, having to be the one making everything go right? Soul Society is a living being, always changing. I don't envy your job."

"It's not that bad," Shunsui eyed Narriko, "It's not like I run the risk of dying to Demons every once in a while."

"Touche," Narriko laughed. "But seriously," she quickly returned to her serious mode, "I need to find someone who can serve as a spirit King. They have to have a pure spirit, no hybrids, huge Reiryoku, impeccable self control as well as the willingness to go through with this."

"Lucky for you I've found one," Fallion, who had arrived through the portal deep beneath the Maggot's Nest, strode happily into the room.

"...seriously?"

He nodded, and Narriko smiled. "Okay, you go get em, I'll send out the contact message to everyone else. What portal are we going in through?"

"The new one," Fallion replied. The two nodded, and went about their duty.

"Sorry about this," Narriko motioned to Shunsui, "but you'll be losing a Shinigami."


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Kagato stumbled into the hospital, the blood dripping from his wound. One of the nurses spotted him.
"Nisshin-kun, what happened."
"I had an archery accident, is my father on duty."
"Yes Dr.Nisshin is in duty, I shall fetch him yes."
"Yes please."

Kagato was escorted to a room, and moments later his father walked in.
"Kagato, what happened to you, was it the shinigami. Your looking more and more like him everyday."
"Kinda, but they treated me well, I just need to be fixed up. Wait a minute like who?"
" Nevermind. Later you will tell me what happened in Soul Society."
"Agreed."
As Kagohei was fixing up his son, he noticed alot of weird scars and wounds. And placed his Stethoscope on his chest and jumped back in shock.
"Kagato what happened, that is no human heart rate, at least 150 beats per minute."
Kagato shrugged.

In about an hour he was fixed up well enough.
"Father do you have the phone number of the Nine boy?"

"Possibly." Kagohei pulled out his Blackberry and scrolled down, and then wrote down a few numbers. Kagato grabbed it and left.

"Might be back for dinner dad, but also might not be back for another week. So see ya."

Kagato ran home, and had a change of clothes and everything. And then he dialed in Klauds number into his mobile phone. _"The number you have called it out of calling range."  _"Hmm that was strange." Kagato said to himself. 

"I know I can go to the store, stock up." Kagato grabbed his shit and ran out.

He reached the store quite soon, and walked in.
"Hello?"
A man came out and greeted him.
"Mr Nisshin, how may I help you."
"I need some new equipment." He said handing over his list.
"Hmm I see, Ginto tubes, Seele's, Pentagram and soul glasses."
"Yep, and by the way pops, you think you could give me a trim while I am here?"
"Sure Mr Nisshin."

Kagato was then cleaned up, short hair, new glasses a bit of stubble. He was almost a completely different person. 

"Hmm now what?" He asked himself.
--------
With Nagi
When Nagi awoke he jumped straight out of the tub, his clothes for some reason had dissolved off, and when he arose naked out of his tub. His vice captain Nemu was there and had her eyes fixed on something. Nagi quickly covered himself up.

"What are you doing here?"
"I brought you your new clothes."
"Oh thank you." Nagi took the familiar black shinigami gee from her hands and got dressed, and then placed the long sleeve white captain robe over the gee, it felt comfortable. The Kanji for 12 on his back.

"Wait a minute don't you resent me for killing your father."
"Father isn't dead and thus I have nothing against you."
"Fair enough. Come along then Nemu."
Nagi then walked out of the secret room and out of his office, to formally greet his squad as captain.

"Today the 12th Division shall party, DISCO DISCO!" And with that, the science rave started.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 19, 2009)

"I need a greater level of strength than I have,"that is why I have come to you. Strength blossoms in the presence of strength, and as the strongest, you are the one I find myself before." Melisa just scoffed. "I'm not the strongest, Here maybe sure." She let's out a sigh. "But, If what you want is training or to hang out with me in order to get stronger. I don't see that happening. I've got a good thing going here, Making some good cash too." She smirks. "I don't have time for students who have no potential." 




"If you've got the moves, man," Carlos stared at the overenthusiastic giant, "I'm in." Brikan grinned and slammed his fists together. "I've got more moves then you know what to do with!" he cheers... The sentence didn't really make sense, but.. this was brikan afterall...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "I need a greater level of strength than I have,"that is why I have come to you. Strength blossoms in the presence of strength, and as the strongest, you are the one I find myself before." Melisa just scoffed. "I'm not the strongest, Here maybe sure." She let's out a sigh. "But, If what you want is training or to hang out with me in order to get stronger. I don't see that happening. I've got a good thing going here, Making some good cash too." She smirks. "I don't have time for students who have no potential."



"No potential?" A bolt of electricity arced between Rahs's hands, amplifying and condensing repeatedly as it grew stronger and stronger, "Why I do believe that's a challenge."



InfIchi said:


> "If you've got the moves, man," Carlos stared at the overenthusiastic giant, "I'm in." Brikan grinned and slammed his fists together. "I've got more moves then you know what to do with!" he cheers... The sentence didn't really make sense, but.. this was brikan afterall...



"Show me your moves!" Carlos laughed, happy with the set up. This might just be interesting after all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2009)

At Hueco Mundo.

A medium size hollow unburied itself from underground, underneath the vast desert of Hueco Mundo, it had been waiting trying to snag a large prey.

"So bored...."

Eruptan, a intellgent hollow that had somewhat kept his sanity despite being a hollow, had learned many things in Hueco Mundo, was now trying to up his power to become of some importance to the Espada. He saw a group of hollows moving in a pack across the desert, and quickly moved underground to move beneath them and ensnare them.

He thought to himself, "The only way to get stronger is to eat my fellow hollow, sacrifice worthy for me to become a Menos."

As he got closer he poked his head out to check on the hollows, there were two large lumbering ones with beetle shaped mask, and a small insect type one. He moved quickly beneath them, and used Erupción.

They start to fall into the pit, "This should be easy." Erutan says, but the large hollows grab each other and work together to pull each other out along with the small insect hollow.

"Hurry, we have to get out"The large hollow says 

"I'm trying."Says the other big hollow

Eruptan is surprised to see hollows working together, all the hollows he had encounted were almost mindless, and easy prey.

"Show yourself bastard!" the small insect hollow says

Eruptan comes out of the ground to meet the other hollows face to face.

"So there he is."One of the Big hollows say

"Well, well, so there are some worth while hollow out here, I didn't expect their to be hollow out here who were still sane." Eruptan says

"So, what's your point" The small insect one says, as all three of them take a defensive stance.

"How would you like to serve a Vasto Lorde?" Eruptan says

"Your no Vasto Lorde." The hollows say in unison

"Ah, but I will become one, and I can take you with me." Eruptan replies in a casual manner

The hollows huddle up in a group whispering to each talking it over, they all come to a agreement, and give there answer.

"No!" All three of them reply

Just as they say that, a huge lizard hollow comes out of the ground, twice the size as the large hollows. It lets out of a large roar, as it goes to attack the three hollow, the two big hollow get into a battle stance and try to punch the hollow back, but instead get knocked over. "Arrrg" they say as they fall over into the sandy ground. Eruptan burrows underground beneath the large hollow and uses Erupcion, the hollows starts to fall into the pit, unable to pull itself out, it's killed by the lava in the pit.

Eruptan starts to eat the remains.

"Wow!" All three of the hollow say

They all huddle up again, and rethink their answer, the small bee looking hollows steps forward, as Eruptan finishes up his meal.

"We will follow you lord...." The small insect says.

"Eruptan!"  Eruptan says in prideful manner.

"I am Kai, and these two big guys are Gorgai and Gorgan." Kai says.

Eruptan points his finger toward them, then towards Los Noches

"That is where we are heading to." Eruptan says


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "It's tiring, isn't it, having to be the one making everything go right? Soul Society is a living being, always changing. I don't envy your job."
> 
> "It's not that bad," Shunsui eyed Narriko, "It's not like I run the risk of dying to Demons every once in a while."
> 
> ...



"Alright," the ten Royal Guard members and one Shinigami stood in the centre of Hueco Mundo, before the portal which was about to be opened, "masks on. Now."

The blonde haired Sharl, strongest of the Royal Guard gave the order, and the others complied. Their Reiatsu multiplied rapidly as the Hollow masks covered their faces, giving them even greater strength than before.

"Swords." Each Royal Guard member had two swords. That was the way of it. Drawing them both, they were ready. "We go through in groups. Once you're through, release your Ressureccion. Forget Shikai, if you need more strength go straight to Bankai. Our goal is to escort the Shinigami to the throne, and protect her once she's on it. I hope you're ready."

Unohana nodded. She had never thought of leaving her position as Captain of Fourth, it had always been her place. But as she had been so strongly informed, this was something she and she alone was perfect for. She would have to make this sacrifice. For a moment, she understood how Aizen had felt, but she did not turn, or reject this path. She was not so selfish.

"Kalleth, Kyite, with me." Two members stepped up alongside Sharl. "We go in first. Three seconds after, Ichigo, Narriko, Fallion and Gex. Then Retsu. Following her is Talon, Mystia and Sanshou. Once we're all through, we seal the portal again, then fight our way to the throne room. Protecting the Spirit King is the utmost duty. Don't falter for a minute."

Their powers grew stronger yet, straining at the tight control of their masters.

"Go."

~~~



Taurus Versant said:


> Frayzon and Rachel lowered their hands, letting their Reiryoku settle. With all the binding Kidou they'd just thrown out, the entire area was subdued. Those escapees who had escaped the wave of Bakudou were knocked flat by Brage, and casually bound like the rest.
> 
> "We've got a whole load of these guys," Frayzon noted, "Things must be getting pretty wild all over Seireitei."
> 
> ...



"Don't look away!"

Frayzon froze, unable to turn away from the fiercely burning eye that made contact with his own two. That one eye was all that was left of the man that was whole, his body was mutilated beyond all mention, the fact that he held on to himself like this was a miracle of willpower.

"This is what happens when the Shinigami decide you're asking too many questions."

His tone was too light, too ... sing song ... for how he appeared.

"So don't ask questions, Shinigami boy, and maybe they won't hurt you, just maybe. But I'm old, and I'm going to keep asking questions to the day I die. So let me ask you this, boy, is it wrong to love?"

That had definitely not been the question Frayzon had been expecting. His Zanpaktou answered immediately that Frayzon was in love with her - self proclaimed, of course, since Frayzon wasn't - and that there was nothing wrong with it.

While he hated agreeing with her and giving her the chance to twist his words, Frayzon had to answer. He said it was not wrong.

"Good answer boy. Second question. Is a Hollow just a spirit in need of purifying? Of saving?"

Frayzon paused. What tangent was this? But yes, a Hollow was a spirit in need.

"Does the spirit of a Hollow keep its personality when reborn?"

Frayzon didn't know. He said as much.

"At least you admit your ignorance. Let me tell you, they don't. I was a Shinigami for centuries, boy, I've known plenty of spirits I saved myself. Sometimes they're radically different. Fourth question. What's more important, personality or appearances?"

Frayzon was connecting the dots rapidly, and was finally on track for what the final question was. But what else could he say? He didn't judge people superficially. The answer was no.

"Then tell me, boy, is it so wrong to fall in love with the spirit of a Hollow? She tried to stop, she really did, she would have, for me, if they hadn't broken us apart. Why? WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT? WHY WOULD THEY EXECUTE SOMEONE WHO COULD SAVE THEMSELF?"

There was no answer there. Frayzon didn't say a word. His sword was proclaiming that falling in love with disgusting beasts like that was a travesty, and a sign of mental damage. Frayzon could only partially agree. Something was catching in his memories, something that made him pause a little too long to be definitive.

"YOU CAN'T ANSWER!"

He dived at Frayzon, who was already on edge, and ready to draw his sword at a moment's notice. It turned out, he didn't need to, moment's before he swung a Special OPs member appeared from nowhere, plunging his own sword through the skull of the former prisoner.

"He was arrested for treasonous dissent," the black clad man looked at Frayzon, "I hope you didn't buy any of his propaganda."

"No," Frayzon shook his head, "none."

_'That's right none, cause I'm the prettiest and the only one he cares about!'_

Frayzon shook his head again. His sword's delusion was bordering on the unbelievable.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> She looked up again when the curtain that marked the doorway to the tent rustled. The woman who stepped in was magnificent. Perfect porcelain skin, even features, flowing silky black hair that perfectly opposed the white robe she wore, every thing about her was grace.
> 
> "Good," her voice was quiet, unassuming, possessing a musical quality, "we were worried about you."
> 
> ...



Outside the tent was no less confusing than inside it had been. Many other tents were set up, and a main firepit was in the middle of them, where most of the people seemed to gather.

It was... what? What was it that was so odd to Selia? She couldn't figure it out.

"There are many of us here," Lilith explained, "this is one of the largest gatherings. We are a strong group."

There were no specifics. Nothing more than group, or gathering. What was the word she should be using?

Selia grabbed at her left wrist again, but she already knew whatever had been there was there no longer. The metal ring on her right pinky seemed to be staring at her. It's decoration was like an eye. Since when had it had a pattern? Selia didn't like it. She grabbed the ring and tried to remove it.

She yelped loudly in pain, discovering quite painfully that the ring was fused to her flesh. What the...?

Lilith saw it, but did not comment. That was something she would have to look into later. But it was odd, much like the girl.

"Everyone, this is Selia. She's the one we found outside the gathering. While her memories are lost to her, we will all look out for her as one of our own."

Many came to greet Selia, but many more did not. It was a busy gathering.

"It seems everyone is here right now," Lilith commented, "And if it looks like a lot of people to you..."

When Selia looked at Lilith in confusion, the Priestess shook her head. "Never mind my ramblings. It was spoken carelessly."

Selia tried to figure out what she meant, but couldn't, so let it rest.

The day wore on, to evening, where everyone came together around the central fire.

"Let me introduce you to a few people," Lilith took Selia by the hand, "This is Valen. He's the one who found you." Valen, the teen who had been the first to greet Selia waved up from the talk he was in, a large hunk of meat on the bone grasped in one hand. "This is Zeke, our finest warrior," a silver haired man waved as well. He was tall and well muscled. His eyes were strong, showing a lethality imbued by age.

"Who's that?" Selia pointed at a shriveled old man, sitting very close to the fire. He wore a white robe, and looked like he was freezing, even where he was.

Selia's question earned her silence. Absolute silence as those who had been half listening realised where she had pointed. At the seat Lilith always kept empty. Selia looked at their shocked faces, and then at Lilith's own.

Lilith's surprise was evident. But she kept her cool enough to phrase the question she hadn't believed necessary.

"Selia, can you see the dead?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2009)

"No potential?" A bolt of electricity arced between Rahs's hands, amplifying and condensing repeatedly as it grew stronger and stronger, "Why I do believe that's a challenge." Melisa doesn't even flinch. "I'm tired, I don't feel like fighting. I'm just being honest." She waves him off. "I don't train people anymore, There is nothing good that comes of it." She states in a very cold manner. "Just leave." 


With Brikan-

"Show me your moves!" Carlos laughed, happy with the set up. This might just be interesting after all. DOOOOM!!! Brikan's body seems to fade into shadow and his eyes glow white. "Very well." He grins. "Gulp." Carlos swallows hard. "TO THE RING!" Brikan returns to normal and quickly grabs carlos, carrying him under his arm. "TO THE RING!!!!" He laughs.

With Isac-

"Here's your prize for runner up." A man tosses him 300 yen. "Oh... gee... thanks." Isac sighs and walks up the steps, out of the underground fighting club. "Guh, My body is sore." Suddnely he felt a hand on his shoulder and a tingle through his body. "WAH!" He quickly jumped away and turned back. "Y..Y..y..y..YOU!!!!" He points and shouts.

With Max-

He woke up and looked at the cieling, he stared for about twenty minutes till he decided to get up and take a shower. He got dressed, yawned and scratched himself for a little bit. Ordered some breakfast, ate it, called to complain about the lack of food on the plate. Didn't recieve anything other then a half price breakfast burito. He sighed and grabbed a pair of trunks, Okanawa was a good place to go to the beach.

"Wonder if Neku's up yet." He looked at the clock, 10:20 AM. "Yeah, he should be." He walks over to Neku's door and knocks. No answer. He knocks again, Same result. "Huh, Must have left already." He shrugs and walks off.  He wasn't going to press the matter today, Neku and himself had been through alot.. But Neku risked his life to save him. He always did that... 

It's uneasy having to see your friend hurt everytime you screw up. It turns your stomach to knots, fills you with anger at yourself. He takes a cellphone out of his pocket and dials a number. "Hello?" A voice answers. "Hey liz." Max answers. "AH!!! MAX~~" Liz cheers. "How's Okanawa? How come you didn't call~" she pouts. "I wanted to call, but we landed in north Okanawa, Got lost and fell into a hole.. took us a while to get out... Sorry." He sighed. "EH!?!?!?! ARE YOU OK!?!?!!?!?!" Max' chuckles. "Yeah, yeah i'm fine!"

There's an obvious pout on the other end of the line. "You don't sound fine." She comments. "Just tired." Max responds. "We... kind of got into fight the other day... and Neku got hurt pretty bad." He looked at the floor. "I CAN BE THERE NEXT FLIGHT!!!" She shouts. "No, no! No need." He smiles. "He's fine, already out running around you know? The guy doesn't know the meaning of tired." He laughs. "Ah, you sure?" Max nods. "Yeah, Well, Just called to catch you up." 

"Kay, Don't get into anymore fights~~~" Max laughed. "I won't, I promise." He hangs up and walks out the Hotel's front door. "Now, Where the hell is the beach."

With Neku-

He was looking up at the ceiling, arms and leg's sprawled out acorss the bed, not even under the covers. His eyes seemed glossed over and his mouth was slightly agap. He didn't blink, he just continued to stare up at the cieling. "If i think about nothing and i don't move, it doesn't hurt so much." he thinks to himself. "Why... does it hurt so much...." He couldn't answer that question.. it was imposssible... There were only a few people that could... the Joutei...

Neku sighed. He would  have to get up at some point... because he really had to pee. He made a slowly motion, moving his upper half up just slightly. A bolt of pain ran through his entire body. "GUAH!" He falls back down on the bed. "S..shit..." He coughs and tries to catch his breath. The pain is indiscribable, the only thing he can say about it... Is that he wishes he was dead when it hits him.

"Damn it." Neku grits his teeth and prepares to stand up. "GRRRRR." He finally is able to sit up. however, his mouth is bleeding. "Shit..." He looks down. Now he has to actually stand up. "It's not going to be possible to get to the bathroom. Every movement feels like a hundred years of pain." His hand starts to shake, his body knows what he's going to do and it does everything it can to stop him. 

Blurred vission, shaking limbs, a weak feeling in his legs. He's trying to stop himself from being in pain. He finally gets up and stands, his body is shaking, his teeth are grinding each other. He takes a step, his knees buckle but he regains himself and takes another step. every motion sends a spark of pain through him. He keeps moving forward into the bathroom, even peeing feels like a thousand swords running through his viens. 

Yesterday-

"Yes. So, why are you telling me?" A figure speaks into a cellphone. "Sigh, I thought he would have smartened up. Are you sure?" He sighed once more. "I suppose i will have to check into it." the figures hand moves up towards it's face then back to it's side. "Yes, I will be sure to inform you of my findings. Good day Aika." the figure hangs up the phone. "I suppose, I should go check on Neku then." Xan sighs and walks towards a door, flipping the sign on the window from Open to Closed. 

He walks out the door and locks it. "Now, Where are you hiding." He walks off, the sign outside the building he locked said, "Joutei Book Shop." 

Back with Neku-

He collapsed on the floor outside the bathroom. "It's.... It's not good enough... I... I just can't..." He coughs. "Ah, He fell." A voice speaks, it's familair for some reason. "Sigh, Thank you for coming on such short notice Mamamo." Neku turns his head, that was Xen's voice. "Good morning Neku." He comments. The two Joutei were standing in his doorway. "Well! Mamamo has to go!" she cheers and waves goodbye. "Call me anytime~" She waves to Xen, vanishing in a puff of smoke. "Ninja's..." Xen sweatdrops. 

"How are you feeling neku." He closes the door and sits on Neku's bed. "I've been better." He comments. "I heard that you broke your supresser." Xen pours some water into a glass and takes a sip. "Not very wise." Neku coughs and looks at him. "Why does it hurt." He asked. "why? Because you were slowly coming into your powers. We gave you control over it, allowing you to slowly evolve.. Yet somehow, you surpassed our expectations and reached the supressers limit in but a month or two." He took another sip and sighed.

"Neku, the supresser held back much of your power. By unleashing that, obviously you would have some... side effects...." He seemed a little hesitant to use that word. "Like turning into a hollow." Neku comments. "You don't turn into a true hollow, It's more of..." He sighed. "Yes. Like turning into a hollow." Neku gave him an odd look. "You're the one who broke the spiritual supresser and did this to yourself. You're body wasn't ready and now, this is the result." 

Xen adjusted his glasses. "We can make you a new one." Neku wanted to chuckle but he couldn't. "why would i want your help. You guys used us for some stupid goal." Xen gave him a blank stare. "Stupid, Is a relative term. But yes, our goal was stupid. Simply put we were filled with our own anger and resentment at the lack of shinigami forces which led to our families brutal deaths. Their souls wont even be able to enjoy the afterlife... Do you know that pain Neku?" 

"Yeah." He comments. "I do."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "No potential?" A bolt of electricity arced between Rahs's hands, amplifying and condensing repeatedly as it grew stronger and stronger, "Why I do believe that's a challenge." Melisa doesn't even flinch. "I'm tired, I don't feel like fighting. I'm just being honest." She waves him off. "I don't train people anymore, There is nothing good that comes of it." She states in a very cold manner. "Just leave."



Rahs sighed, and brought his hands together, stifling the bolt. He wasn't the type to get up in arms over annoyances like this. And the woman had just fought. Scarlet was always testy after fights.

Scarlet...

Rahs felt annoyance then, but held it back. He wouldn't lose his cool here.

He would enter this arena though, and face the woman. After a battle was a lost cause. But in a battle, he could prove himself. And maybe his fight would reveal other powers who could help him as well. Yes, that would work. He would go to the manager of this event and enter the battle. If he flashed a little lightning, he was sure it would work out.



InfIchi said:


> With Brikan-
> 
> "Show me your moves!" Carlos laughed, happy with the set up. This might just be interesting after all. DOOOOM!!! Brikan's body seems to fade into shadow and his eyes glow white. "Very well." He grins. "Gulp." Carlos swallows hard. "TO THE RING!" Brikan returns to normal and quickly grabs carlos, carrying him under his arm. "TO THE RING!!!!" He laughs.



"Hey hey hey, too close for comfort!" This guy was obviously way too enthusiastic. By the time Carlos got loose, he had already been brought to the upstairs boxing ring this man had set up.

But it was good, a fine place to train. Carlos was already bouncing on his feet, stretching his body to get into form. For a brief moment his body was superenergised, like it always was when he stretched like this. Then it was back to normal. The superenergy moments cropped up in training all the time. Carlos hoped he wouldn't break anything.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 20, 2009)

"Bankai!"
Rai stopped and looked over her shoulder at Marco and noticed the wings forming and the additional Katana and Staff (Unactive Scythe). _He wont give up will he now. How bothersome for me, I never wanted to kill my own dissendant._
"Why continue fighting. What do you hope to achieve by defeating me."
Marco struggled up wiping the blood from his mouth and looked in her general direction, "Why... Because, I will be a captain and that means defeat is unaccpectable."
Rai sighed deeply and turned to face him before saying, "I see... So your a typical Shinigami fool then. Have you ever considered your fighting for the wrong side? Who is to say Shinigami are the good guys in the war between Hollow and Shinigami."
"Shinigami protect humans from hollows. Without them... Without them balance couldn't be kept. Hollows only seek to devour the souls of humans."
"I see. Well then consider it a draw, just be assured sooner or later you will be forced to leave Soul Society no matter your rank or presitage. Think about it and consider who you should really trust a Zankaputo or inner hollow."
"No matter what you say your still my enermy until that time and I will do everything in my power to kill you if we meet again."
"Your such a foolish Shinigami so I'll give you some advice now. The first major sign of hollowification defect from Soul Society."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 20, 2009)

With Potemkin

Upon entering the building, Potemkin began his search for a proper Espada to challenge. The first step was to find an Espada, of course, one of the strongest arrancar around. Then he must find one that was the proper strength for him to fight and defeat. He would not want to challenge one of those Espada that Chronos had spoken of. So an arrancar who seemed to be at roughly Potemkin's strength should fit the criteria.

Soon he found what he believed to be such an arrancar. A tall blonde-haired arrancar, with a disconcerting smile on his face, stood before Potemkin. He seemed to be powerful enough to be an Espada. "You! You are an Espada, correct?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 20, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> With Potemkin
> 
> Upon entering the building, Potemkin began his search for a proper Espada to challenge. The first step was to find an Espada, of course, one of the strongest arrancar around. Then he must find one that was the proper strength for him to fight and defeat. He would not want to challenge one of those Espada that Chronos had spoken of. So an arrancar who seemed to be at roughly Potemkin's strength should fit the criteria.
> 
> Soon he found what he believed to be such an arrancar. A tall blonde-haired arrancar, with a disconcerting smile on his face, stood before Potemkin. He seemed to be powerful enough to be an Espada. "You! You are an Espada, correct?"



"Indeed I am."Lucido replied, ordering his two fraccion to stop doing his nails, he took great care of his appearance and manicures were a part of it."And who may you be?"The blond halo wearing Espada placed one hand on his rapier, and then slowly walked towards this man."Could it be that you have heard of my magnificence and wanted to become my Fraccion?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 20, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> "Indeed I am."Lucido replied, ordering his two fraccion to stop doing his nails, he took great care of his appearance and manicures were a part of it."And who may you be?"The blond halo wearing Espada placed one hand on his rapier, and then slowly walked towards this man."Could it be that you have heard of my magnificence and wanted to become my Fraccion?"



Potemkin tilted his head at the man's behavior. And odd man, this one, almost a polar opposite to Chronos. Now he wasn't quite sure what to expect from the Espada. But he _was_ an Espada, so he was indeed what Potemkin was looking for. "I've not heard of you, I'm afraid. And no, I have not come here to be a servant of one of the Espada." He took a look at the two arrancar near Lucido. "Though I am glad to see that Espada have arrancar subordinates.

"No, I am instead here to find my own place amongst the Espada. I gather the way to join the Espada is to best one in single combat." He eyed Lucido's hand, resting on his blade. "Would you be willing to oblige me?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2009)

Melisa kicked the annoying guy out of her room. "Now if you will EXCUSE me, I have to shower and count my winnings." 

With Brikan-
Carlos was already bouncing on his feet, stretching his body to get into form. For a brief moment his body was superenergised, like it always was when he stretched like this. Then it was back to normal. The superenergy moments cropped up in training all the time. Carlos hoped he wouldn't break anything. Brikan slammed is fists together, for a brief moment, a deep purple energy exploded from his body. "LET'S GOO!!!!!" Brikan cheered and threw a right hook. "THIS IS A HOOK!" He shouts.

With Ssob-

He had been asleep for days now, finally waking up and stretching. "Urgh." He yawned. "I heard about your fight." Reaper sat at the edge of his bed. "Eh? what are you doing here?" Ssob asked. "You've gotten stronger. That's good." Reaper smirked and nodded. "Yeah, How bout you do me a favor." Ssob tilted his head. "I want you to challange an espada. Beat on, become an espada and ill et you take Kou and Ereki as your fraccion." Ssob narrowed his eyes. "Why." He asked. "To better yourself."

"Alright." Ssob answers, he wants to better himsef, he wants to be stronger.. Maybe really fighting an espada will give him an idea of his strength... see how much he needs to improve. Ssob nodded and jumped up. "I'll challange-" He was cut off. "I've already planned for you to fight the espada Asesa Madrigua." reaper smirks. He liked Asesa, But he needed to see how Ssob compared. They were both so interesting. "Eh? A girl?" Ssob blinked. "Yes, now get out of here." Reaper stood up and walked out of the room. "I'll be watchin your fight." He grinned.

Ssob sighed and left his room a few minutes later to try and find Asesa.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 20, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin tilted his head at the man's behavior. And odd man, this one, almost a polar opposite to Chronos. Now he wasn't quite sure what to expect from the Espada. But he _was_ an Espada, so he was indeed what Potemkin was looking for. "I've not heard of you, I'm afraid. And no, I have not come here to be a servant of one of the Espada." He took a look at the two arrancar near Lucido. "Though I am glad to see that Espada have arrancar subordinates.
> 
> "No, I am instead here to find my own place amongst the Espada. I gather the way to join the Espada is to best one in single combat." He eyed Lucido's hand, resting on his blade. "Would you be willing to oblige me?"



"My my, such arrogance."Lucido commented, this random nobody was challenging him, the majestic Lucido.His challenger was slightly taller then Lucido himself was, his halo just half an inch or so below the top of Potemkin's hair.

"You are correct though, if you wish to gain the title of Espada you must be worthy of the title."The angelic Arrancar replied."The ten strongest of Arrancar possess this rank, defeating one will prove you are worthy."He drew his rapier, though was still taking it easy and was pointing the tip down to the ground. 

"If you must, we will battle but be warned, destruction awaits you."He was excited,who ever this guy was he was fairly powerful.Lucido may even get to use his full power on this one.He was very strict on this, he would never needlessly go all out on an unworthy opponent.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 20, 2009)

*Revenge Part 2*​
As the three are escaping Soledad comes to a halt, "You go on, I'll catch up with you." "What? You want us to just leave you here?" "I'll be fine, just go." she ordered "But.." "Leslie, just do what she says ok." Leslie sighs and runs off with Simon. 

Soledad stands alone while another shadow looks on at her "Come out." A Shinigami with his hair in a ponytail emerges in front of Soledad "Hello there, Im Aro from Division 12, and you are? "Soledad." she says as she glares "Well its very nice to meet you but Im afraid I have to kill you now." Aro dives from above and launches a bird at Soledad. It explodes and Aro smiles. 

The smoke clears and Soledad is protected by a Gintō that summons a shield. "My my, a Quincy, how wonderful." Soledad moves in an instant drawing her Bow and trying to shoot at him but Aro jumps away. 

"Her movement is too quick, but I'll use a C1 to test her." Aro thinks to himself and he throws multiple spiders. 

Soledad moves in close to shoot and Aro tosses a spider which he detonates immediately, enveloping both in an explosion but Aro soon slides in "The blast pushed me away but She's too fast, so I guess C2 is needed."

He molds more clay and the clay soon activates into a giant dragon and Soledad sizes up Aro's abilities. The tail of Aro's dragon shortens as it uses clay to expel spheres. 

"Attacks from the air will be a pain." she says and she charges and Aro takes to the air, detonating a smaller dragon the large one emits. Soledad avoids it and sees that the other spheres are now gone. 

She then pulls out her own Seele Schneider creation that extends but it comes up short. Aro recognizes the Seele Schneider from other Quincy's and sees the attack’s limits. Aro sends out another more powerful dragon which explodes on top of Soledad. When the dust clears she's using her Hirenkyaku.

"My C2 is a combination of landmines and aerial attacks, if you should step on one you'll be blown up." he gloats. Soledad thinks about her predicament as Aro sends another dragon. 

She moves to fly and the aerial attack explodes. Soledad's sword goes flying and plants itself in the ground, and when the dust clears her left arm is missing. HA!! THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR TRYING TO BLOCK IT WITH THAT GINTO!!" he gloats, but little did he know she already used some anesthesia and she pulls her right arm revealing giant shuriken under the control of wire. 

Aro quickly moves out of the way and Soledad moves quickly into the landmine field. Aro is surprised and thinks he's won but he suddenly sees Soledad jump on her sword handle and launch herself into the air with a bow charged. He understands that Soledad used the sword to check for mines and safely launch herself. 

Soledad extends the blade into the dragon's wing and slices it off and the dragon has started to lose control. Aro realizes too late that he was moved into place by Soledad. Suddenly the shuriken slam into his arms pinning him to his dragon. Aro reacts in pain and horror as the dragon he is pinned to plummets and slams into the ground, activating the landmines in a gigantic explosion.

As the dragon falls Aro uses his feet to pull out the shuriken. The dragon explodes so Soledad uses Ransōtengai to pull herself away. Aro emerges from the dust on a bird with wounds on his arms. Aro stares down at Soledad "Damn you Quincy!!" he yells


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 21, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> "My my, such arrogance."Lucido commented, this random nobody was challenging him, the majestic Lucido.His challenger was slightly taller then Lucido himself was, his halo just half an inch or so below the top of Potemkin's hair.
> 
> "You are correct though, if you wish to gain the title of Espada you must be worthy of the title."The angelic Arrancar replied."The ten strongest of Arrancar possess this rank, defeating one will prove you are worthy."He drew his rapier, though was still taking it easy and was pointing the tip down to the ground.
> 
> "If you must, we will battle but be warned, destruction awaits you."He was excited,who ever this guy was he was fairly powerful.Lucido may even get to use his full power on this one.He was very strict on this, he would never needlessly go all out on an unworthy opponent.



Potemkin smirked at the last comment. "Destruction? I suppose I'll take my chances." This one was indeed confident. Hopefully he had the power to back up his statements. Potemkin took a quick look at the room they were in, and turned away from Lucido, bidding him to follow. "Let us perform this test outside. I would prefer the space."

He still had not drawn his sword, or made any preparations to fight Lucido. The fight had not begun, and if these Espada had any honor they would know so and follow politely.


With Kazuo

Finally awake and properly healed, Kazuo took his blade and left the 4th Division. He had plenty to do, but there was one thing he needed to take care of before anything else, even before reporting back to his own captain. It involved a visit to the Ninth Division.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2009)

Eruptan and his new companions make their way across the Hueco Mundo desert, they walk and walk, but it doesn't seem they are getting any closer to Los Noches, the sheer size of it gives away the illusion that they never move.

"Boss we need a break..." Kai says while catching his break

"The building isn't getting closer.."  Gorgan lets out in a whiny voice

"Tch." Eruptan says annoyed

Then he lets out a large hollow roar, the other three seem confused and a little frightened.

"We will get there, so quit complaining, I'm taking you all to become Menos with me, but if you prove too weak I will eat you here and now." Eruptan says in a growling manner.

"Right! Onward to Los Noches!" All three of them say in unison, running far ahead of Eruptan.

Eruptan lets out sigh, "Wait for me you idiots!" as he runs after them.

All of sudden Eruptan notices they disappear.

"Huh?" Eruptan says as he catches up to where they were.

They had fallen into a pit, that went all they way through the ground, as Eruptan looked down into it, he started to get pulled in as well. 

"Shit!" Eruptan screamed out as he was being pulled in. He claws at the walls and even tried to burrow into the ground, but it was no use, he was pulled into the pit as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Brikan-
> Carlos was already bouncing on his feet, stretching his body to get into form. For a brief moment his body was superenergised, like it always was when he stretched like this. Then it was back to normal. The superenergy moments cropped up in training all the time. Carlos hoped he wouldn't break anything. Brikan slammed is fists together, for a brief moment, a deep purple energy exploded from his body. "LET'S GOO!!!!!" Brikan cheered and threw a right hook. "THIS IS A HOOK!" He shouts.



"Shit!"

Carlos bent back, feeling Brikan's fist sail overhead. The sheer strength behind it was huge, this guy was a monster. Using his smaller stature to swing around, Carlos straightened himself out while moving under Brikan's massive frame, and threw his right fist forward in just the same manner, right at Brikan's gut.

"Right hook, coming up!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

"Shit!"Carlos bent back, feeling Brikan's fist sail overhead. The sheer strength behind it was huge, this guy was a monster. Using his smaller stature to swing around, Carlos straightened himself out while moving under Brikan's massive frame, and threw his right fist forward in just the same manner, right at Brikan's gut."Right hook, coming up!"

FWOOM! Brikan blinked. "Hehehe... that tickled."  he chuckled to himself. 

With Neku-

"So, what do you want." He looked over at Xen. "Aika informed me that your suppressor broke. I was to come here and see how you were feeling and what caused such an event." Neku gave him a stern look. "Why would you care, i'm not a joutei anymore." Xen shook his finger. "The  joutei have not fallen, thus you can't say you are no longer a member. Once you have joined, you will always be one of us. We will always be there to aid one of our own." He slowly stands up and walks over to Neku. 

"Besides, Melisa ordered us to watch over you personally."  Neku chuckled. "What can you do." He looked at Xen. "You guys used me, you used me. Make me think your my friend, just there to help me, you used us to cause a ruckus in soul society so you could become the kings." Xen sat back down, this was going to take a while. "Realize the pain we went through." He sighs. "DON'T YOU THINK I KNOW THAT PAIN! MY MOTHER WAS EATEN BY A HOLLOW INFRONT OF MY EYES! DO YOU THINK I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU FEEL! THAT'S JUST A BULL SHIT EXCUSE!"

Xen nodded. "It was just a bull shit excuse. We were hurt, angry and just wanted to blame someone else for our problems. There.. there is no excuse for what we did to you. But Neku, Realize i am your friend." Neku just scoffed. "You're only here because melisa ordered you to be." Xan shook his head. "I would have come even if i was in america. It's not because of orders, It's because you're my friend." Neku placed his hands on the ground and pushed up. He grunted, his arms were shaking, when he finally stood up, he punched Xen and fell back to the ground. "I NEARLY DIED BECAUSE I WAS PROTECTING MY FRIEND!!! HE NEARLY DIED TO PROTECT ME! DON'T SAY YOU'RE MY FRIEND!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 21, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin smirked at the last comment. "Destruction? I suppose I'll take my chances." This one was indeed confident. Hopefully he had the power to back up his statements. Potemkin took a quick look at the room they were in, and turned away from Lucido, bidding him to follow. "Let us perform this test outside. I would prefer the space."
> 
> He still had not drawn his sword, or made any preparations to fight Lucido. The fight had not begun, and if these Espada had any honor they would know so and follow politely.



Though it seemed like an bad idea, perhaps a trap was waiting outside, Lucido followed anyway. His chambers would probably get ruined and that wasn't something he was looking forward to. And perhaps this challenger could use his full strength only outside, that was good enough reason to comply to that request.And so he sheathed his rapier.

"Very well."With Sonido he disappeared, racing towards an location outside of the palace that would allow them to go all out without having to worry about making anymore damages. Currently Las Noches was still being renovated, the last great battles that had taken place their had left their mark."So any more requests?"Lucido asked, getting impatient now.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

With Isac-

"What the hell are you doing here!?" He shouts. "Why would i not be here." A women adjusts her glasses. "Don't play games Aika!" Isac shouts. "I'm here to see melisa fight. What is so odd about that." She smirked. "The fact that you tried to imprison her." He comments. "We are over that." Aika adjusts her glasses. "Rather, I'm over that now." Isac gripped a pin tight in his hand. "Cool your jets." A cirle of light appeared at Isac's feet. "I still have my powers."

meanwhile, atop a roof-

"Hm. skipping school, fighting, becoming quite the delinquent aren't you." Boss shook his head. "Alright, that's how you want to play it." He turned around. "It's been a long time since ive stayed in this form." He looks at his hands. "My spiritual pressure has faded greatly.... survivng on only miniscule spirit particles." He sighed. "The number i held means nothing now." He places his hand on his lower back. "I'll be seeing you Isac, I know you want peace and quite for a little while, And i need to regain my former glory." He jumps down, on the opposite end of isac and walks off.

With Neku-

"Ugh." Xen stood up and rubbed his chin. "You've gotten much stronger..."  yeah, much stronger. "But still, you have a long way to go." Xen took a ball of clay out of a small plastic bag and began shaping it into something, then placing it on Neku's back. "What are you doing!?" Neku shouts. "Armor of healing, awaken." The clay begins to grow and form around Neku's body. "I'm going to give you a second chance at becoming a joutei." Xen comments "I TOLD YOU! I'M NOT ONE OF YOU!' Neku shouts. "it's not a choice we can make Neku, we can not give up our powers. We are what we are." Neku's world goes black once gain, Xen's words echoing in his mind.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 21, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Though it seemed like an bad idea, perhaps a trap was waiting outside, Lucido followed anyway. His chambers would probably get ruined and that wasn't something he was looking forward to. And perhaps this challenger could use his full strength only outside, that was good enough reason to comply to that request.And so he sheathed his rapier.
> 
> "Very well."With Sonido he disappeared, racing towards an location outside of the palace that would allow them to go all out without having to worry about making anymore damages. Currently Las Noches was still being renovated, the last great battles that had taken place their had left their mark."So any more requests?"Lucido asked, getting impatient now.



Potemkin shook his head. "No, that is all. It was merely a reprieve to the building we were in, anyways." He could barely contain his glee now. A battle against one of these Espada, a chance to experience their power first-hand. This should be quite an educational experience. He considered asking the Espada what rank it was, but at this point that was a mostly pointless question. He would not back out of the fight regardless of the answer, and he would soon discover the strength of his foe through battle.

As he unsheathed his blade, it felt as though it was trembling with excitement as well. It plead to be used in battle, to test its strength against another. A subconscious awareness of the proper use of this blade also flooded Potemkin, a natural side effect of becoming an arrancar. Such new strengths were now at his disposal, after that orb changed his form. Time to see exactly what they could do.

Potemkin pointed his blade out towards Lucido. "Shall we begin?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 21, 2009)

"Plus consider Soul Society's true colours. Everything they done and do with all the death of non-hollow related fractions."Rai said clearly making sure he could hear it.
"What are you talking about..."
"Bunato and Vizards like myself, true Vizards are technically half hollow half shinigami but we never once showed any signs of hostile activitys towards Soul Society until recently. Soul Society acts in the name of justice and protection? As if, no matter how you look at it both Hollow, Aizen and Soul Society have very common attitudes. Vizards on the other hand are nuetral and have never harmed a human soul willingly."
Marco appeared infront of her and held his katana at the side of her neck, "Soul Society and Hollow... Even to go as far and say Aizen are all similiar. Clearly, you've been currupted by your inner-hollow Vizard. Therefore, you must die."
"Is it truely curruption to see both sides? Or is it a true understanding of both worlds or do I have to remind you that you too are Vizard even your Zankaputo has informed you of it if I am currupted then so are you. I now really do not wish to kill you, for a shinigami to be able to still move this easily after my last attack it shows a strong will. My superiors could use that stranght. Consider everything I said."Rai replied and disappered suddernly, almost as quickly as she appeared.

"Thats the first Rai. No ones blocked your attack before."
"It's been awhile since I fought a Shinigami with elemental traints on their Zankaputo. Mine doesn't work on such weapons and his Bankai... is immature but with training could possibly over power my own. We best leave the Masquarade will deferntly be getting new ranks joining them with multiple Shinigami seeming to show signs of inner hollows."
"You seem interested in your descendant alot... maybe too much..."He said as they left the area again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 21, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin shook his head. "No, that is all. It was merely a reprieve to the building we were in, anyways." He could barely contain his glee now. A battle against one of these Espada, a chance to experience their power first-hand. This should be quite an educational experience. He considered asking the Espada what rank it was, but at this point that was a mostly pointless question. He would not back out of the fight regardless of the answer, and he would soon discover the strength of his foe through battle.
> 
> As he unsheathed his blade, it felt as though it was trembling with excitement as well. It plead to be used in battle, to test its strength against another. A subconscious awareness of the proper use of this blade also flooded Potemkin, a natural side effect of becoming an arrancar. Such new strengths were now at his disposal, after that orb changed his form. Time to see exactly what they could do.
> 
> Potemkin pointed his blade out towards Lucido. "Shall we begin?"



Lucido unsheathed as well, the decorated rapier was held by his right hand and the tip pointed at Potemkin.He kept his left arm behind his back,  during swordfighting he would never use his left. Only to block non-blade attacks, Lucido took great pride in his swordfighting and would generally only resort to using attacks like Cero, Bala and such after release.

"Very well."He replied to Potemkin's question, with the trademark Arrancar Sonido step, he rushed towards Potemkin and delivered a thrust that was deflected by Potemkin.As the two started to slash and stab at each other loud clangs and screeches were heard as their blades kept colliding into each other.He would start off easily, testing Potemkin's skills before bringing in the big guns.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Shit!"Carlos bent back, feeling Brikan's fist sail overhead. The sheer strength behind it was huge, this guy was a monster. Using his smaller stature to swing around, Carlos straightened himself out while moving under Brikan's massive frame, and threw his right fist forward in just the same manner, right at Brikan's gut."Right hook, coming up!"
> 
> FWOOM! Brikan blinked. "Hehehe... that tickled."  he chuckled to himself.



"Owwww," Carlos bounced back, shaking his right hand furiously, "You're hard as steel, man." He continued the bouncing from one foot to the other stance, it meant he was ready to dive either way no matter what came, "What next?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

"Owwww," Carlos bounced back, shaking his right hand furiously, "You're hard as steel, man." He continued the bouncing from one foot to the other stance, it meant he was ready to dive either way no matter what came, "What next?" Brikan slammed his fists together again. "SNACK TIME!!!" Brikan cheered and rushed off, bringing back a plate of sandwiches. "ENJOY!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Owwww," Carlos bounced back, shaking his right hand furiously, "You're hard as steel, man." He continued the bouncing from one foot to the other stance, it meant he was ready to dive either way no matter what came, "What next?" Brikan slammed his fists together again. "SNACK TIME!!!" Brikan cheered and rushed off, bringing back a plate of sandwiches. "ENJOY!"



"Ooooookay," Carlos was once again put off by his new coach's way of acting. He wondered whether he would ever get used to it.

"So what's your story, man?" he asked over sandwiches, "how'd you become a super boxer or whatever the hell you are?"

~~~

"So you're moping around _here_ of all places?"

Alana stood in the doorway to the Espada's usual gathering place, eying off Vale who was broodily sitting at one of the tables. Marilith, happy to see Alana again, rushed over to greet her.

"I told you to stay by Primera-sama's side," Vale grumbled, "Why have you left?"

"Because I missed you both, sentimental fool that I am," Alana replied. "What are you doing? Shouldn't you be freeing more Hollow from their chains, as you so like to do?"

"They will come." Vale was resolute, but also seemed depressed. Alana eventually forced him to tell her why. "They are like children, reveling in the chance to walk upright for the first time. But none have seen the world as I have. None have seen what needs to be done. They fight amongst themselves for the fun of it, but there need be no fighting. Why do they hold onto the ideals of their past forms?"

"Because we were once human, and humans with power tend to wield that power." Alana sat on the table before Vale, Marilith standing behind him. "You have the Orb of Freedom. You need to show them your dream. Otherwise they will just continue to run rampant, and attack whatever they see. Destruction comes easier than Creation. Everyone knows that."

Vale was silent again, and did not answer Alana or Marilith. Eventually, Marilith herself bid Alana return to the Primera. "You'll come again?" she asked, "it's lonely with him."

Alana nodded, and set off to see what trouble her Primera-sama had gotten themself into this time.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 21, 2009)

*Power Part 2*​
"Las....Noches?" Suna said confused, "Yes, Im taking you to our leader Vale." "You stupied fool, I don't need your help in becoming an Arrancar." 

Silver laughed, "Silly girl, who ever said anything about you becoming one? I just want the power you have." before she could respond he froze her with the wave of his hand. He ready's a Garganta and take's Suna and Midnight to Vale in Las Noches, "Soon my dear." he whispers to himself

_100 years ago_

Silver and Tifa have always been really close friends. Tifa is in love with him, but has never revealed her feelings.

In the beginning, Silver and Tifa have a conversation. Silver is going to leave for a big mission and he's telling that to Tifa, who feels sad. Silver is sorry and remembers how they first met. 

Tifa was always there for him. She healed his wounds when he was hurt, and cheered for him. But sometimes Silver (withouth knowing) hurt her feelings by talking about a girl named Ming, who was a great girl from the slums and could heal every injury and so on. Tifa feels disappointed, like Silver couldn't notice that she can take care of him too. 

One day, Silver is flirting with Ming. Tifa is there too, and she can't stand the little game between them. She gets mad and leaves, and of course
Silver doesn't know what's going on.

Tifa is angry because neither she or Silver cannot reveal their feelings, and she's angry how Silver is flirting with Ming right in front of her eyes. 

She says if Silver has something to say, now is the time. Silver doesn't catch the point and Tifa calls him a coward, because she thinks that Silver can't talk about his feelings. Tifa tells Silver to leave on his mission and to leave her alone. 

Later, Tifa feels bad and calls him. She wants to apologize and asks if they could meet somewhere. But Silver tells her that he can't because he's with Ming at the moment. Tifa gets mad and slams the phone. 

The situation and their relationship looks impossible, but both of them are feeling sad. Finally, Tifa calls him and apologizes and asks if they could meet when he is back home again and talk about everything. 

But when the time comes, a war is born and Silver ends up in the middle of it. Tifa waits faithfully, but is a little worried when he is still missing.

When Silver is heading home, a group of soldiers attack and shoots him. While lying on the ground, he remembers their sweet moments together and finally realizes, that the woman he truly loved was Tifa, then he dies.

At the same time, Tifa is sleeping and has a dream about Silver. She understands that Silver is dead and her heart gets broken. 

She starts to live a violent life trying to drown her sorrow. She oftes visits Silver's grave and spends a lot of time in the church. Days are passing and she feels empty. Even at the nights she wokes up and thinks about Silver and how she never told how much she loved him. 

But slowly, her heart is recovering. Once again, she visits the church and see's a little vision about Silver . She knows, that even though he's dead, he's still there with her. 

_Present day_

"Im sorry Tifa, I left you all alone, but I will bring you back and we can finally be together." He says while looking on at the dome of Las Noches


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 21, 2009)

With Dio and Klaud

Dio was taking on the Turtle and Tiger Hollow while Klaud was taking on the remaining three. Dio concentrated on the black blood he was bleeding, or had bled earlier.It collected itself around Dio's arm, the openwounds feeding more blood to the mass over time. With the pitblack liquid coating his right arm dashed towards the two Hollows.

He slashed the air several times, unleashing was seemed a rain of black drops. Though as the soared towards their targets they formed spikes.The two Hollows wouldn't fall for this though, the jumped out of the way and raced towards Dio.As the Tiger jumped up and smashed down it's paw, intending to smash Dio. The boy rolled out of the way and swiped his blood coated arm once again.

The blood morphed and took on a blade shape, slashing the side of the Tiger who grunted and quickly jumped out of the way. Though Dio made a rookie mistake, something Klaud had warned him before but Dio wasn't in the right state of mind at the moment. For only a second, he had forgotten to keep an eye on the turtle.

As a result it was free to charge an attack, though as it roared out it didn't fire a Cero.The beast had braced itself and opened his mouth wide to fire a jet of water at Dio.Who was caught square in the chest by the pressurized water blast, sending him flying.The wind was, very forcibly, knocked out of him.He crashed into a dune but had little time to recover.

A lightning blast was unleashed by the tiger, he barely saw it coming but luckily he had someone looking out for him.The blood formed a wall in front of him and protected him from the blast."You fight like a bitch, let me take care of this."That voice in Dio's head spoke up.Dio climbed back on his feet, the arm now completely under control by Lussaria, one personality that had been born trough that fusion.

Klaud wasn't having as much of an hard time though.With his gold silver bow he was battling three of those Hollows, a bull, eagle and monkey. They had attempted to get into a close range battle but Klaud was too swift and nimble for that.He easily ducked and rolled under, trough those limbs that kept attempting to smash him.

Eventually he just started to fire volleys of arrow fire at the three, though they could take it. The nature of the multiple firing techniques making such weak arrows that most Hollows with a decent spiritual power had hard enough skin to block them, or at least allowed them to prevent serious injuries. Only minor scratches resulted from the attacks.

The attacks completely wiped away by a blast of pressurized air coming at Klaud, who easily dodged it though. He became serious now. Firing charged arrow shots at the beasts.He fired a Tag arrow at the bull Hollow, above the Bull's head a halo formed.The sign that the Tag arrow had hit it's mark and had fulfilled it's purpose.

He charged a second arrow, this one being a Seeker. As he Hirenkyaku'd around the battlefield, dodging air blasts from that Eagle, streams of fire from the Monkey and the rocks that were bulched up by Bull, he prepared this special shot,After a few seconds it was ready and he fired the arrow, not even bothering to aim, to the point he was pointing his bow in the wrong direction.

The arrow shot quickly swung around and headed towards the Bull, who jumped up in the air attempting to dodge it, not knowing it would change it's trajoctory and come in for a second attack.It caught the Bull in the stomach, by this time a second Seeker was launched that pierced the Hollow's stomach a second time. By now bleeding furiously and exheasted it didn't even show any kind of intent to dodge a third attack."One last shot."He mumbled as he charged that attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

"Ooooookay," Carlos was once again put off by his new coach's way of acting. He wondered whether he would ever get used to it."So what's your story, man?" he asked over sandwiches, "how'd you become a super boxer or whatever the hell you are?" Brikan sat down and took a bite from his sandwich. "When i was young... Very young.. my parents died... I had no where to go and got in trouble a lot." He nodded. "As time grew, so did i and eventually i began fighting for a purpose! To see that nothing that happened to me happened to anyone else! or... to see that the thing that happened to me happened to  no one else...." He rubbed his head. "I confused myself...."

He then looked at his hands. "I was gifted with power. so i use my power." He nods. "That's all i understand."

With Ssob-

He sighed and walked around. He was supposed to fight an espada, but why did Reaper pick the espada personally... thats just odd. He shrugged and walked towards a tower, supposedtly Asesa was still there. "I wonder.. if she will really be there." He sighed and used Sonido to make his way to the tower even quicker.


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2009)

Kagato was running around like a headless chicken with nothing to do. Noone would recognise him now, and he thought now was a good a time as any to practice his hand to hand skills.

But first he turned on his sunglasses to try them out, he was looking for traces of the Joutei, as their spiritual pressure would be the highest among the residents of Karakura. 

And then a large blip, a vast ocean of reiatsu appeared in the close vicinity, close enough he needed not the glasses. 
Kagato looked up to the rooftop to see, a young man. The young man jumped of the building and landed without a scratch. The man then walked upto Kagato.
The man was wearing what looked like very very very expensive robes, he had white hair and boyish face. The robes were black with highlights of red in places.

"So your Kagato ey, first time we get to meet face to face."
"Who are you?" Kagato asked.
"Thats not important now, but I sense you lost your powers." The man said will poking Kags in his chest. The man looked familiar but Kagato couldn't place it. 
"My powers?" Kagato was gonna play it safe.
"Yea your quincy powers, it because that heart although not defective isn't programed to work that way, animal's can't be quincy, real quincy that is."
"What do you mean, animals can't be quincy."
"Your heart its a tigers heart. Animals can control reiryoku and whatnot quite well but all that high level reishi stuff, that takes serious commitment."
"Heart...That fucking shinigami captain. But moving on how do you know so much about me."
"Kagato I have been watching you for the last 18 years if I didn't what kind of... maybe I should stop there."
"What the fuck." Kagato was starting to get scared, but he daren't start a fight with this man.
"You know I could give you a hand with restoring your powers, a concentrated arrow from me to your heart could jumpstart it, even give you a little extra kick. But that requires paper work and if your unlucky there are so many ways you could end up dead. And I wouldn't want that."
"Wait your a quincy."
"Well more like was, not quite so much now." 
This guy was starting to piss Kagato off.
"Who are you? You crazy stalker!" Kagato grabbed the guy's clothes.
The guys eyes narrowed. "I wouldn't touch the clothes, for anyone else thats a death warrant."
"Whats so special about me?" Shouted Kagato.
"The same thing thats special about me. " the guy answered. For a moment Kagato felt how others might have felt when speaking to him. This guys tone and behaviour echoed his own and reminded him of someone else as well.
"Well I really must be going, say hello to Kags for me." The man then in swift movement be it hirenkyaku or shunpo was gone and Kagato couldn't follow. All he could do was shout in his direction. "But I'm Kags!!!!!"

---------
The 12th division rave was going underway. Someone had broken into the medicine cabinet and was handing out pills. Nagi didn't really give a darn and was swallowing shit loads, they also were all drink wine and other chemicals found in the science department. About 100 people raving the fuck out, even Nemu was letting loose.

It seemed like a good idea at the time, when people started releasing their zanpaktous and having drunken battles. Nagi had released his and for some reason could only control alcohol not that he was complaining. The rest was a blurr, Nagi woke up in his bed, with an unfamiliar lump next to him, it was human sized. 
"Please don't be a man. Please don't be a man. Please don't be a man." Nagi prayed. He lifted the covers to see a very unexpected sight. 
"Hello Taichou." Said a complete undressed and half covered in what seemed to be chocolate sauce, vice captain, Kurotsuchi Nemu.

"Oooo~K this is awkward." Nagi said while trying to get out the bed before noticing that he two was naked.

"Earlier you were fine with it, for the first, second and third times."
"What? How many times?"
"4 times and then twice again."
"Oooo~k then." What fuck had happened, those words were running through Nagi's mind but at least he scored. 

"Ok lets get to clean up."
"No need, while we were in here the others and cleared everything up Taichou to allow you extra time in bed." 

Nagi smiled a completely impractically sized smile. "I really could enjoy being a captain. Now put some clothes on we have errands to run."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 21, 2009)

*Love Part 3*​
"Nothing can stand against my power." Saya Declare's, Ryo watches on and Andy looks at the blood in her hand from her wound. Saya moves to take the other eye and Andy use's Hado 33 on Saya and it knock's her back. 

Saya puts Andy's eye in a container "It was all due to the difference in our power." Suddenly another Saya grabs Andy from the back and the original Saya reaches to remove Andy's other eye. 

Andy then starts to turn to ash as Saya reaches for the eye. Suddenly reality becomes a negative image and breaks down, leaving a normal Andy looking on with both of her eyes and Saya collapses to the floor "What happened? Saya should have won through her power. Andy should now be immobilized." Ryo state's.

Suddenly Saya falls to the floor grasping her eye, "You broke my illusion." Ryo is confused and decides the technique was never used, as Andy broke it. 

"There is no way Andy's shikai could stand up to Saya's power. That Shikai is just a weapon whose strength is dependant upon the one who wields it."

It all comes down to ability, and Andy's has grown beyond what Saya imagined. "No matter how much you use your power, my passion will turn my dream into reality." she confidently states.

"The same applies to me; the illusion of me removing your eyes will come to pass as well." she says, Ryo sees that Saya is serious now, and hopes that he can finally see Saya's Shikai. Down below Saya takes out her Zanpakuto and closes one eye.

"Kido is over with now that her illusion was broken; so they'll move on to shikai." Ryo ponders, Saya then calls out her shikai "Vanish." and Andy responds by summoning a giant shuriken. 

Ryo is amazed that Andy's speed is faster than Saya's shikai summoning. Andy hurls the shuriken with flies at chest level. Saya ducks but within the floor shadow is another giant shuriken, which Ryo recognizes.

Saya jumps to maneuver between the two disks but Andy pulls a wire to disconnect the blades of the shuriken, which come flying back towards Saya. One blade impales Saya's leg and Ryo is confused by Saya's sudden slowness. 

Saya removes the blade and watches on in a dim haze. Saya grabs her left eye and Andy recognizes the side effect of Saya's shikai and considers how the tide of battle is turning in her favor. "The battle may have a clear winner but that may not be the case." Ryo says.

Andy hurls a huge fireball and as Saya jumps in the air to avoid it, she is met by Andy. Saya emits a pink shock wave flame to launch himself up through the forest on to Sōkyoku hill. Andy uses her sword to absorb the flame and as they die down the two women face off on the hill. 

"Only a little damage is being taken by Andy so far." Ryo ponders, the two women use their shikai and launch attack's at each other. The strength of Andy flame begins to push Saya back, so Saya focuses her right eye. As blood begins to come from it she calls upon Tsukuyomi and opens her eye. "Tsukuyomi!!" Suddenly a huge, tendril of psychic energy flies towards Andy.

The Tsukuyomi takes out Andy's flame "Saya's shikai ability is to totally take out its target, even flame itself." Ryo comments, Saya unleashes wave after wave of psychic energy and Andy moves to dodge. With each burst more blood begins to trickle down Saya's eye. 

Andy avoids the attacks as some catch the surrounding trees below on fire. One burst connects with Andy's right fingers and she goes to the ground. Her fingers burn off and the flames are subdued by Saya. Saya moves to take Andy's eye but the body disperses, revealing a crack underneath. 

Andy waited until the right moment of Tsukuyomi's use, to sever the cliff with her shikai and use her replacement technique serum to generate a new body and fall back to the original floor below the cliff. Andy readys an attack and Saya grabs her eye in pain. 

Andy then begins to unleash wave after wave of fireballs. They begin to destroy the cliff and Saya moves to avoid them. One connects with her arm, burning her upper Shinigami wear away. Andy looks up, winded "Tsukuyomi appears to have weakened you."

Andy collapses to her knees "Both of them look weak and out of energy." Ryo states, "This move will be his last.""You seem to be almost out of energy thou." Saya replies.

"You used Mayuri Kurotsuchi special replacement serum, which consumes a lot of energy." Ryo recognizes Andy's absorption of the Serum "Yeah I am out of energy."

"However, I didn't come to this battle unprepared. This next move will be impossible to avoid, just like Tsukuyomi ." and it begins to rain.

Lightning crackles in the sky above as the women look to the heavens. Ryo determines Andy's earlier moves set up the attack. They were actually used to blast a hole in the ceiling and also warm up the atmosphere to generate thunder clouds. 

This allows Andy to channel the surge from the sky, rather than use her own power to create it, which would have taken an unbelievable amount of Reiryoku. Andy jumps to the rock "This moves power comes from lightning itself, and all I have to do is guide it." Andy states.

Ryo then thinks that what Andy said was true, no one could dodge something faster than the speed of sound. Andy reaches her Zanpakuto charged hand to the heavens I call it "Qilin" which is a mythical beast. 

In an instant the lightning creature flies from the sky and obliterates Saya and the hill they stood on. As the dust settles a half shirtless Saya lays face down in the rubble. Ryo wonders if Saya is dead and Andy collapses to her knees "It's finally over." 

Suddenly a voice states, "Was that the best you could do? A shocked Andy sees Saya rise to her feet. Andy goes in a rage, while also showing a bird like eye marks over her left eye. 

A phantom skeletal chest surrounds Saya, "Without my bankai I would have been dead." Saya states, Ryo wonders what her bankai is,  I want to praise you on lasting this long and now, I will show you the last of my arsenal...BANKAI."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Ooooookay," Carlos was once again put off by his new coach's way of acting. He wondered whether he would ever get used to it."So what's your story, man?" he asked over sandwiches, "how'd you become a super boxer or whatever the hell you are?" Brikan sat down and took a bite from his sandwich. "When i was young... Very young.. my parents died... I had no where to go and got in trouble a lot." He nodded. "As time grew, so did i and eventually i began fighting for a purpose! To see that nothing that happened to me happened to anyone else! or... to see that the thing that happened to me happened to  no one else...." He rubbed his head. "I confused myself...."
> 
> He then looked at his hands. "I was gifted with power. so i use my power." He nods. "That's all i understand."



"Gifted huh," Carlos rubbed his chin, thinking. "Can't say my father would agree with the term gifted for me. I'm a little too much of a scrapper for that. But I can throw a punch, and that's enough for me. Can we get back into it? I really want another shot at getting through that iron wall you call your stomach."

~~~

Chronos stood surrounded by his five knights. Behind him stood Atlas, his second, one of strength comparable to the Espada, but a total subservience to Chronos.

His five Knights were Loki, Vali, Gersemi, R?n and Thrud. Two males and three females, each was what would be considered a legendary warrior. While from Chronos's aging, the gap of strength between the Espada and his followers was beginning to shrink, it was his raw drive and magnetism that held sway. He was no longer physically the power he once was, but mentally, and with his army, he was every bit as dangerous. Perhaps moreso.

"I can sense the need for conquest brewing here," Chronos spoke to them of the future, "Soon members of the Espada will snap under the pressure, and dive into battle. This will only be the first skirmish, it will serve as nothing more than a declaration of war, and perhaps, if we are lucky, we will strike down a pillar or two of the enemies power.  However I still feel it wise to send members of my own followers into this first battle. I would like three of you to volunteer for battle."

He might as well have asked the impossible, each of the five insisted on being in the front line. Chronos thought on each, and made his decisions. "Gersemi and Vali, you will both stay behind. Do not be upset," he calmed the angry warriors, "You two will have an important place to be. I will not leave you from the true battle."

The two were forced to accept, even if they didn't like it. Atlas beckoned for them to follow, and they did so. If Atlas had something to tell them, it would be the will of Chronos.

"Loki, R?n, Thrud, I expect you three to each bring back a head of a powerful foe." The three nodded. The light of war was present behind their eyes, stoked for centuries by Chronos's own fire.

They would be ready for this, this declaration of war.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 22, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Lucido unsheathed as well, the decorated rapier was held by his right hand and the tip pointed at Potemkin.He kept his left arm behind his back,  during swordfighting he would never use his left. Only to block non-blade attacks, Lucido took great pride in his swordfighting and would generally only resort to using attacks like Cero, Bala and such after release.
> 
> "Very well."He replied to Potemkin's question, with the trademark Arrancar Sonido step, he rushed towards Potemkin and delivered a thrust that was deflected by Potemkin.As the two started to slash and stab at each other loud clangs and screeches were heard as their blades kept colliding into each other.He would start off easily, testing Potemkin's skills before bringing in the big guns.



The ringing of steel filled the air as Potemkin and Lucido began their duel. Potemkin remained surprised by the inherent ability he had with the blade. He couldn't be sure if it was because the sword functioned similarly to one of Potemki's old spines, or something else, a shared essence between himself and his blade. Whatever it was, it was working, as he had no trouble handling the blade. 

The blades clashed again, and after a second of pressing metal against metal, each arrancar let up and leaped back, leaving a gap between them. But instead of jumping back to resume the sword fighting, Potemkin instead began walking parallel to his opponent. While his new weapon was useful, he wished to see what his old abilities could do in this new form. 

As he continued to walk, skin peeled away from Potemkin's form, leaving a duplicate form standing where he had been a second before. One of Potemkin's soldiers, but with an interesting twist--he would have to thank Rahs for the idea, if they ever met again. It even held a duplicate of his own sword, a nice touch. 

The two Potemkins charged Lucido, the duplicate at the forefront.


---

With Kazuo

Kazuo moved with hurried steps, though his time was not limited. He merely felt the need to make up for lost hours, having slept much longer than he intended. From what he had gathered, any other fighting against intruders had stopped a while back. There was also mutterings of new captains, but he would find out more about that later.

There, the ninth division. He entered the barracks, ignoring the looks from those who realized that this was obviously not one of their own. He bade them no mind, urged on by his own purpose and the pressing force of Seigi, an omnipresent pushing in the back of his mind. He moved towards the captain's quarters, ready to give his information to the Captain and put into motion the search and capture of the reprobate who had killed Asami.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Outside the tent was no less confusing than inside it had been. Many other tents were set up, and a main firepit was in the middle of them, where most of the people seemed to gather.
> 
> It was... what? What was it that was so odd to Selia? She couldn't figure it out.
> 
> ...



Lilith strode past the questions of those gathered around her, living and dead. She would see to them after.

She had commanded Selia, her charge, back to her room the moment the revelation dropped. She had told the young girl to sleep, so that she might see to her the next day.

And thus, night had passed and day was here once more. Lilith entered the room, the simple tent erected for guests, and stood before Selia, who was quietly waiting on her bed, thinking nothings and waiting to be told what to do.

"I have thought deeply last night," Lilith broke the silence, drawing Selia's attention, "and come to my conclusions. For you to see the dead means you are a Priestess, one blessed with the gift. That is absolute. How your position has come about, I have deduced. You completed your Priestess's training not long ago, and was sent out, with your brother as your guide and protector, to find a gathering without a Priestess, to offer yourself as their guardian. You were attacked by a Fallen on the way, and your brother died to protect you. We were the ones who found you then. Is this correct?"

Selia held her head, fighting against a swarm of memories. Was it correct? No, she didn't believe it was. Parts of it seemed...wrong. She wasn't that special, she wasn't someone going to create a new world, that hadn't been who she was. Had it?

But she nodded, and meekly agreed that it sounded likely, because she was lost, and here this woman was offering her a path. Perhaps not the path she had always been on, but it was the path she had now stumbled upon. Yes. That was fine.

Lilith sat beside Selia, on the bed, and placed an arm on her shoulder.

"Then I will help you," she whispered quietly, offering peace, "I will teach you all I know, and the knowledge of a Priestess already in your soul will reawaken. Stay here as long as you may. Until such time as you see fit to leave, you are one of us."

And Selia nods. And agrees. And she contents to listen, as Lilith begins to lay the groundwork. Of the souls that linger, because there has never been a place for them to go, and no one to take them there. And of the monsters that attack the living and the dead in equal measures, but can only be seen by the dead. The monsters that plague this world.

And the Priestesses, whose eyes see all, secrets and mysteries, truths of the world. Their role is to see and communicate, to make peace between living and dead, to form a front, which may stand against the hunters of the lost.

And before the discussion of defending oneself comes to fruition, a loud scream announces that a first hand experience will shortly be at hand.

And as Lilith and Selia rush from the tent, see the white masked beast roaring and thrashing, being held in place by the dead who have swarmed it, grasped it by its legs and neck and tail, Selia realises she has a word for it. But in that same moment, she loses that word. And loses another piece of the world she's no longer a part of.

"Zeke!" The silver haired warrior appeared at Lilith's loud shout, a noise unbecoming of her small frame. And he appears from a different tent, one far more ornate and decorated, with something Selia would have recognised from her last life.

Only the Priestesses could see the effect this sacred stone, buried deep under the earth, had on the dead. They took chipping from the stone, and forged a weapon designed to fight back. Deathstone, that which the dead cannot abide. Fashioned into a blade of rock, it was grasped in the hand of the warrior of this gathering.

"There!" The dead held the Fallen One in place. The Priestess identified it. And the warrior, carrying the deathstone blade? He was the one who killed it. Without fear, Zeke charged, and rammed the blade through the mask of the beast. He had fought them many times now, he could identify their shape almost. The Priestesses would tell him that fighting them for so long had given him sharper senses. They would be right. Little by little, Zeke's soul was evolving. 

Only five generations of fighting back had passed. But genetics kept strong. Zeke was born strong. He was born with the soul of someone who could kill these beings, no matter their power. He was born this way, and one day would die this way. And then he would become greater still.

For now, it was a simple fight. The beast's head hacked off by the deathstone blade, Zeke cleaned it of invisible blood, and returned it to the sacred tent. The ghosts would drag the body out of the Gathering, and leave it in the wild. Lilith, with Selia at her side, would take the head, gently pry off the mask and reveal the secret of the Fallen to Selia, who would somehow not be as shocked as she should have been, further confirming Lilith's suspicions that the girl was a Priestess.

The head would be buried in the forest outside the Gathering, and the cleaned mask hung in the tent with the Deathstone blade.

That was how it was.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 22, 2009)

Eruptan fell into down into the Menos forest below the sandy desert. He didn't see Kai, Gorgan, or Gorgai anywhere.

"Arg, what is this place?" Eruptan said aloud to himself.

"It's the Menos forest" Kai said from behind Eruptan, with a little fear in his voice.

"Ahh, I see." Eruptan said a little suprised by Kai's appearence behind him.

Gorgan and Gorgai were trying to rip the space to get out on the forest, but it wasn't working. Eruptan looked up at the roof, and thought he couldn't fly to escape, he wasn't a flying hollow type. They suddenly saw a large group of Menos walking across the forest. Kai, Gorgan, and Gorgai all hid behind a tree so they couldn't be seen.

"Boss quick hide!" Kai said

"I'm not afraid of these idiots!" Eruptan yelled out.

The Menos were walking towards him, but then didn't even notice him and kept walking past. Barely not stepping on him.

"Hey! Come back cowards!" Eruptan yelled out.

The Menos then started to rip open space, which looked like they were going to the human world, this was there ticket out of the forest.

"Hurry, follow the Menos!" Eruptan shouted.

They all ran in with the Menos, Eruptan hadn't been back to the human world in a long time, he wondered how humans would taste again after so long.

"This should be fun!" Eruptan said while letting out a chuckle.

They all arrived into Karakura town, around a dozen Menos, and Eruptan, Kai, Gorgan, and Gorgai.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2009)

"Gifted huh," Carlos rubbed his chin, thinking. "Can't say my father would agree with the term gifted for me. I'm a little too much of a scrapper for that. But I can throw a punch, and that's enough for me. Can we get back into it? I really want another shot at getting through that iron wall you call your stomach." Brikan quickly downed the rest of the sandwhiches and jumped up, slammed his fists into his stomach and pumped up his muscles. "Give me... A STRAIGHT LEFT! THEN A RIGHT HOOK! FOLLOWED BY A DOUBLE STRAIGHT! THEN A RIGHT UPPER CUT WITH A LEFT HOOK!" 

With Ssob-

"Guah!" He was crawling up the steps now. "Soo..... far... up...." He began to pant and climb as if he was dying of starvation and thirst. But he could see the doorway, A light shone through brightly, yes! this was the place he was to fight the espada. He stood up and walked through the doorway, Asesa sat on a chunk of rock looking over Las noches. Gulp.... Ssob made his way forward "I... I'm... I'm here to challange you for the seat of espada!" He shouts nervously, legs shaking and knees smacking eachother.

With Isac-

"Whatever." He put his pins away and begins to walk off. "Why are yo leaving so soon, there are many matches left." Isac shrugged. "I just, I don't feel like staying there." Aika watches him walk away. "hmm. Is it because you lost to melisa?" She asks. "No." Isac responds. "It's because she's there at all. It's because you are all still here. Why couldn't you have just vanished into the nothingness where you belong." Aika smirked and began to follow Isac as he walked away. 

With Max-

"Ah, the beach." He adjusted his sunglasses and looked around. "Hmm. I don't see Neku anywhere." He shrugged, Neku was probably just in the water, or hitting on some girls, No need to worry.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> The ringing of steel filled the air as Potemkin and Lucido began their duel. Potemkin remained surprised by the inherent ability he had with the blade. He couldn't be sure if it was because the sword functioned similarly to one of Potemki's old spines, or something else, a shared essence between himself and his blade. Whatever it was, it was working, as he had no trouble handling the blade.
> 
> The blades clashed again, and after a second of pressing metal against metal, each arrancar let up and leaped back, leaving a gap between them. But instead of jumping back to resume the sword fighting, Potemkin instead began walking parallel to his opponent. While his new weapon was useful, he wished to see what his old abilities could do in this new form.
> 
> ...



His opponent activated on of his abilities, making a duplicate, sword and all, of himself. Amused Lucido simply continued the sword fight, now fighting the two of them. It became obvious, quite soon, that this wasn't working out good for him. He was receiving a great number of cuts on his person, but there was a tactic behind it.Unknown to Potemkin, Lucido's blood had healing properties and so the angelic Arrancar only dodged attacks that were aimed at vital organs. The cuts on his limbs, and other areas would heal themselves soon enough.

When Potemkin started to notice this he simple altered his strategy, at first thinking that he could weaken Lucido over time due all of the injuries he had received.The freshly turned Arrancar and his duplicate started to double their efforts, the duplicate keeping Lucido busy while Potemkin fired a Rift Cero, the Lucido managed to dodge it, the result of the attack hitting the ground inches away from him surprised him. Effectively stunning Lucido for a moment and making his smile falter. If one of those hit him it would almost surely be game over.

Potemkin's duplicate took advantage of this and landed a good cut on Lucido, one that ran down from the side of his face and down across his chest."Enough!"Though he was enjying himself before, nobody fucked up his face like that."Dios, Illuminar!"He released, glowing brightly to the point on lookers were forced to look away or suffer the loss of sight.

When the light died down Lucido was wearing robes instead of his old Arrancar uniform.His sword was gone but instead two bracelets, one on each wrist, had appeared and a pair of massive wings on his back.This coupled with his halo truly made him appear as an angel.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Gifted huh," Carlos rubbed his chin, thinking. "Can't say my father would agree with the term gifted for me. I'm a little too much of a scrapper for that. But I can throw a punch, and that's enough for me. Can we get back into it? I really want another shot at getting through that iron wall you call your stomach." Brikan quickly downed the rest of the sandwhiches and jumped up, slammed his fists into his stomach and pumped up his muscles. "Give me... A STRAIGHT LEFT! THEN A RIGHT HOOK! FOLLOWED BY A DOUBLE STRAIGHT! THEN A RIGHT UPPER CUT WITH A LEFT HOOK!"



Carlos had enough training with his former instructor to know these moves. He put a lot of strength, not his full mind you, behind each of them, but Brikan just stood there and barely budged. He must seriously be made of iron.

~~~

Rahs was lazing about in the room given to him, waiting for the fights to open tonight. He'd gotten into the contest no problem, and looking at how it worked, he had to admit, the tournament style looked fun. Make it to the top then fight the champion, yeah, that was good.

He'd like that.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2009)

Carlos had enough training with his former instructor to know these moves. He put a lot of strength, not his full mind you, behind each of them, but Brikan just stood there and barely budged. He must seriously be made of iron. "Not good, Terrible, bad." Brikan shook his head. "You hold back too much!" He threw a punch at a punching bag, destroying it without the bag moving a single inch. "No holding back! Full out! Throw a punch with all your might!!! That is the essence of brikan style boxing!"  Which is the complete opposite of normal boxing... "Don't bother blocking either! blocking wastes time!" complete opposite.....

With Josef-

"So.... grandpa..." Josef walked over to Victor. "Where are my parents." He asked. "I've told you already, I do not know." He looked forward, outside was the city, it was crappy, but it was the best view he had. "Even with my connections, i haven't been able to locate them..." He sighed. "When you heal, you are free to go, your training is over for now." He slowly stands up. "The hell do you mean over? Just like that!? I still have room to improve!" He shouts. "Yes you do young one, but there is nothing more i can teach you that you can't  learn on your own. In fact, it's best you learn it on your own."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Carlos had enough training with his former instructor to know these moves. He put a lot of strength, not his full mind you, behind each of them, but Brikan just stood there and barely budged. He must seriously be made of iron. "Not good, Terrible, bad." Brikan shook his head. "You hold back too much!" He threw a punch at a punching bag, destroying it without the bag moving a single inch. "No holding back! Full out! Throw a punch with all your might!!! That is the essence of brikan style boxing!"  Which is the complete opposite of normal boxing... "Don't bother blocking either! blocking wastes time!" complete opposite.....



"O~kay..." Carlos knew the principles of boxing. This guy didn't have a clue. But he wanted full strength, he got full strength.

Carlos's blood began pumping, and his body began converting nutrients. Turning slightly to the side to give himself even more swing, Carlos slammed his fist forward.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2009)

"O~kay..." Carlos knew the principles of boxing. This guy didn't have a clue. But he wanted full strength, he got full strength.Carlos's blood began pumping, and his body began converting nutrients. Turning slightly to the side to give himself even more swing, Carlos slammed his fist forward. FWOOOM!!!! Brikan release just enough energy focused onto his stomach to take the attack, he didn't want to use too much, if he did it must discourage his student. But let him beat him down and he would think he surpassed his master. So, Brikan let him do a little damage, just a little. "Very good~" Brikan cheered and slapped Carlos on his back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "O~kay..." Carlos knew the principles of boxing. This guy didn't have a clue. But he wanted full strength, he got full strength.Carlos's blood began pumping, and his body began converting nutrients. Turning slightly to the side to give himself even more swing, Carlos slammed his fist forward. FWOOOM!!!! Brikan release just enough energy focused onto his stomach to take the attack, he didn't want to use too much, if he did it must discourage his student. But let him beat him down and he would think he surpassed his master. So, Brikan let him do a little damage, just a little. "Very good~" Brikan cheered and slapped Carlos on his back.



Carlos took the slap on the back as momentum, using it to rapidly move around Brikan.

"Straight left, right hook, double straight, right uppercut, left hook," Carlos continued to circle around as Brikan let himself take the blows, barely feeling them, "That's what you were after, right boss?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2009)

Carlos took the slap on the back as momentum, using it to rapidly move around Brikan."Straight left, right hook, double straight, right uppercut, left hook," Carlos continued to circle around as Brikan let himself take the blows, barely feeling them, "That's what you were after, right boss?" Brikan laughs and smacks carlos again, forgetting to hold back and sending him into a punching bag. He quickly jumps over and catches carlos. "Very good! Very good! no holding back! that's how you go!" He laughed and brushed the teen off. "Now then, How about we try speed training!" he goes and grabs a speed bag. "Make it go as fast as you can!" Carlos punches it once, but it hurts his hand. "What the hell is in this thing!" He shouts. "Metal bb's!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2009)

"You must be fucking with me. Metal?"

Carlos tested it again but rapping it with his knuckles, but it hurt just as much.

"How the hell am I supposed to punch down a bag full of metal? This ain't no trashy vending machine. This thing's solid."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2009)

"You must be fucking with me. Metal?"Carlos tested it again but rapping it with his knuckles, but it hurt just as much."How the hell am I supposed to punch down a bag full of metal? This ain't no trashy vending machine. This thing's solid." Brikan rubbed his chin, then gave the speed bag a quick tap, it moved slightly. "It's not that hard." He gives it another tap, then another, soon he has the bag going at a good solid speed. "See! It's easy!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2009)

"Fists of steel, you've gotta be goddamn kidding me!"

Carlos sighed, reaching into his back pocket, he pulled out what looked like a white bandage. It separated into two such bandages, and he wrapped each around his knuckles.

They were given to him by his father, and he didn't know the specifics of them, but he knew no matter what he hit while wearing them, it never hurt him.

And so Carlos gave Brikan and shove aside and began to do his own punches. He wouldn't let that giant show him up. Not that easily.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 22, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> His opponent activated on of his abilities, making a duplicate, sword and all, of himself. Amused Lucido simply continued the sword fight, now fighting the two of them. It became obvious, quite soon, that this wasn't working out good for him. He was receiving a great number of cuts on his person, but there was a tactic behind it.Unknown to Potemkin, Lucido's blood had healing properties and so the angelic Arrancar only dodged attacks that were aimed at vital organs. The cuts on his limbs, and other areas would heal themselves soon enough.
> 
> When Potemkin started to notice this he simple altered his strategy, at first thinking that he could weaken Lucido over time due all of the injuries he had received.The freshly turned Arrancar and his duplicate started to double their efforts, the duplicate keeping Lucido busy while Potemkin fired a Rift Cero, the Lucido managed to dodge it, the result of the attack hitting the ground inches away from him surprised him. Effectively stunning Lucido for a moment and making his smile falter. If one of those hit him it would almost surely be game over.
> 
> ...



Potemkin shielded his eyes from the assaulting lights of Lucido's release. Still, the brightness blinded momentarily. When his vision returned, Potemkin saw Lucido's release, a truly angelic form. Now he was beginning to fight at fully strength, very good. Given the tricks still up Potemkin's sleeve, he should be able to win. Though, a strong enough ability of Lucido's release could change everything, best to test what he was able to do.

In his arrancarized form, Potemkin's cero formed in his hand, not his mouth. It was just one of those relatively minor changes that further reinforced the difference between his new and old form. Still, it burst forward all the same, the blast of energy washing over the sands and around Lucido. But as the cero dissipated, Lucido's unharmed form revealed itself. A golden shield of energy shimmered in the air for a second, revealing the method Lucido had used to protect himself. 

So long range attacks were much less likely to be effective. Close combat it was, then. Again, Potemkin and his duplicate moved in to strike at Lucido again with their blades. This time, though, they were met with a flurry of slashes, as Lucido struck back with energy blades formed from his rings. 

The duplicate took the brunt of the blows, energy blades slashing through his skin. But instead of blood, sand began to pour out of the wounds. The shell, no longer to properly contain and regulate the spirit particles, began to fall apart. Yet its purpose had not ended, as it flung itself into Lucido, bursting open and bombarding him with the sand. While the sand wouldn't hurt his foe, it would blur his vision--another useful trick learned from Rahs.

Potemkin took this chance to bring his sword towards Lucido, aiming to drive his blade deep into Lucido's side.

---

With Asesa

Asesa sat in the tower looking down over Las Noches. A few of her more childlike "children" lay at her feet, watching the ongoing fight intently. So there were already arrancar who were coming to push their way into the Espada ranks. This was likely a good thing, to strengthen their numbers overall. Yet she had to wonder how long any of the Espada had before one would come to take their spot.

Almost as if on cue, an arrancar entered the room and--rather nervously--challenged Asesa to her spot in the Espada. With a wave of her hand, she indicated for the two large fraccion who flanked her to take their siblings back to their home. Best not to have them around during a fight. 

She turned and looked over the one who had come to challenge her. "You...aren't you one of Reaper's fraccion? Does he know of this challenge?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2009)

"You...aren't you one of Reaper's fraccion? Does he know of this challenge?"Ssob swallowed hard and was preparing himself to respond. "I am indeed a member of that bastards fraccion!" He didn't know why he said it, but it felt good. "And-" He was preparing another speach when reaper appeared between the two, as silent as could be. "I do indeed know of the challange, I had set up for him to meet you here." He turned to Asesa, "Forgive my curiousty, but i had to see which of you would come out on top." He grinned. "It's a fight that has no obvios outcome. I am most interested in seeing which of you comes out on top." 

Ssob blinked. "THAT'S WHY YOU TALKED ME INTO THIS!!!! YOU SAID IT WAS TO PROVE MYSELF!!!" Ssob shouted. "No. I said i was interested in your power, you probably just thought that i said that." He blinked. "Now, Once more i must applogize for having you fight my fracions Asesa, I do wish that this doesn't taint our friendship." He smirked. "But, then again, I don't care." He thought to himself. "A fight like this, Will be rather interesting." He put a cigar in his mouth and lit it with a small cero like beam. "Make me proud Ssob B. Uggy."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Fists of steel, you've gotta be goddamn kidding me!"
> 
> Carlos sighed, reaching into his back pocket, he pulled out what looked like a white bandage. It separated into two such bandages, and he wrapped each around his knuckles.
> 
> ...



"Whew," Carlos wiped the sweat off his bro, shaking his fists to try and relieve the numbness. Like a trance, the rhythmic motion of his fists and the noise of the speed bag had him going at it for longer than he'd expected.

Actually he didn't know how long it had just been.

"Hey, boss, am I done? Boss?" Carlos looked around, but Brikan was nowhere in sight.

Now where had he gotten off to?

A gleam in his eyes, Carlos decided now was a perfect time to snoop about and learn a little more about the man of seemingly made of steel.

The building was two stories high, but the second one seemed to be all dojo. So Carlos headed downstairs and decided to look around. In what appeared to be a study, though it didn't seem to get much use was a desk with a few scraps of paper on it, and a bookcase filled with books that probably saw even less attention. A framed picture of seven people, Brikan amongst them, sat on a book shelf. Carlos studied them, wondering who they were.

~~~

Isis stretched and yawned, getting the sleep out of her system. For such a hectic day, she'd slept like a log. That Nagi kid would be having his first day as a Captain, maybe she should drop by and see how he's adjusting.

Isis always had to be moving, that was a part of her nature. And Nagi had been a friend to Erin, and acted with friendship to Isis. That was enough for the woman.

Approaching the Thirteenth Division Training Grounds, she heard scuffling noises inside. Not knowing whether or not this was an intruder, she quietly moved up alongside the open door, and poked her head inside.

Frayzon was busy trying to push a very large jut of stone down through the dojo floor, his Shikai wrapped around his hands and his brow beaded with sweat. By the haphazard look of various patches of the wooden floor across the dojo, he'd been putting quite a few of them back into place.

"Frayzon what are you doing?"

"AH!"

Isis's calm question surprised him, and Frayzon toppled off the rock. "C...c...c... CAPTAIN!" he stood up as soon as he regained himself and saluted stiffly. Isis raised a hand to her mouth to chuckle, poor thing was scared stiff.

"Made a mess, did you?" She laughed. While Frayzon was nodding his head meekly, Isis shoved some Reiatsu down into her right foot and turned it. The Ninth Hado Quake Strike bore similarities to Frayzon's method of using his techniques, so it was easy enough for her to pull the rock underground again. As for the hole in the floor, she'd just get someone to fix it up later.

"You're a little too destructive when you're training," she laughed, "I think some serious on duty service is required. Frayzon, go join up with one of the onsite hunter groups for a month. 13th always had the best relations with them anyway."

"Wha?"

"Go on, I'll have you signed up by the time you reach the World Gate. It'll be good for you."

And that was it. Frayzon was now stuck with a month long mission. He liked Soul Society. There were...people here that he cared for. But Isis's word was law. "Understood, Captain."

And Frayzon set off to pack his bag. He would tarry a little. A month was a long time for someone not used to leaving home.

~~~

"Hmm."

"What is it, Captain?"

"Oh, nothing."

Suza lay back down, deciding to continue taking advantage of the morning sun for his sleep. Hinamori Momo waved, to which he responded, and went back to work. She wasn't the type to ask others to take on her responsibility, and Suza took advantage of that. She didn't seem to mind.

"Oi, you lazy brat, what're you doing sleeping on the job while your poor Vice Captain is doing all the work?"

"Brat?" A vein twitched in Suza as he opened a bronze eye to stare at the white-haired teen standing on the rooftop next to him, "I'm older than you are by a good margin, Toushiro."

"It's Captain Hitsugaya," the Tenth Squad Captain repeated, as he often had to, "And age in this world is relative."

"Sure it is," Suza waved a hand, faking belief. It worked in popping the same vein in Hitsugaya it had when Suza was adressed by him.

"Oh Syusuke-taichou!" Matsumoto waved energetically to Suza, who actually sat up to reply to her, "Are we still set for going drinking tonight?"

"Why not now?" Suza offered with a smile.

"Captain can I?" Matsumoto successfully delivered the shimmering eyes look to Hitsugaya, who, as cold as ice, was unmoved.

"We have work to do. We're leaving, Matsumoto."

"Bye bye!" she waved to Suza, "Stop by anytime for drinks!"

"Matsumoto!" Rangiku, Vice-Captain of Tenth laughed at her Captain's annoyance and flashstepped after him.

Suza bent back down to watch the sky again. Things seemed normal still. But the clouds were strange. For Suza, meaning could be found in them. What he saw was a brewing storm, one that would rain destruction and not wash away the dead. A bad omen.

~~~

"O~kay!" Rahs slammed his fists together, staring down at the first of his opponents. The tournament of today was underway, and this time there was a lot of people entered. A big money prize was on offer for the winner, and he planned on staking it against Melisa to get her to show her best.

The first opponent of today was just a street brawler. After a few casual dodges, Rahs clocked him one to the face and knocked him out cold. Easy as anything.

"I hope that isn't the best of today," he grumbled, watching a subpar fight he wished he could just interrupt to hurry things up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lilith strode past the questions of those gathered around her, living and dead. She would see to them after.
> 
> She had commanded Selia, her charge, back to her room the moment the revelation dropped. She had told the young girl to sleep, so that she might see to her the next day.
> 
> ...



Lilith had been surprised by how difficult it was to shake Selia. Even the fiercest of attacks from the Fallen she handled with a calm exterior. Eventually the Priestess had to conclude that the young woman was a master of her art, and worthy of a far higher position than simple guardian of a small gathering.

Maybe she was the daughter of a lineage. Her brother had protected her from a Fallen, and somehow kept it from devouring her. Perhaps he and the Fallen had killed each other. Strong blood for that, if there was no one with him to restrain the beast.

Zeke was also surprised at how quickly Selia absorbed information on the aspects of fighting them, and didn't seem at all surprised when the warrior confided in her that he could see the outlines of the Fallen. "Fallen could only be seen by a Priestess, could they not?" he had asked her. She had simply smiled then and shrugged her shoulders, as if she had known and not known the answer at the same moment.

Valen, for his part, had become enamoured by Selia. It probably hadn't helped that he had been the one to find her, flawless skin, light hair and eyes, completely nude and alone. He had insisted on carrying her alone back to the gathering and had watched over her while she slept restlessly in recovery of her ills. Lilith smiled at his attempts to please Selia, and the girl's apparent friendly yet unknowing thanks. This was the good life. No matter the threats, the Gathering bonded closer and closer, and Selia became a part of them. Lilith was happy. And as the Priestess, the light of the Gathering, her happiness radiated upon them, and they flourished.

Unfortunately, peace was never made to last.

It had been three months since Selia had arrived in this place. Running as fast as he could, Valen burst into the Gathering.

"Cloaked Ones!"

That alone was a warning everyone, Selia included after Lilith's teachings, understood. The Cloaked Ones were fallen that wandered dumbly, towering over all, crashing through Gatherings like they were nothing. They destroyed what moved, and if they arrived here, they would slaughter everything. It was time to move.

"Get everything packed up, Zeke, Selia, with me!"

Lilith took immediate command and led the two, Warrior and Priestess, into the ornate central tent.

She opened the wooden case in the middle of the room, in which the blade of Deathstone was kept. Into it, she began to place small shards of rock, each one that was stored behind the Fallen masks that hung from the wall. Between the presence of the Fallen and the blade, they would transfigure into Deathstone themselves.

Lilith and Zeke aided her in collecting all the stones. They could not take the masks.

"FALLEN!"

Lilith spun at the scream, and she and Selia sucked their breath in as one of the dead burst through the doorway, covered in blood, already fading away. Though he said nothing, Zeke saw the same.

Selia stared at the chaos. The Cloaked Ones had not arrived yet. But the disturbances they created had flushed out a hunting pack. Many were already gone, slain and eaten by the Fallen dogs. If they did nothing, they would be next.

~~~

"DAMN!" Gerard slammed his hand down onto the table in annoyance. The most complex of Quincy Scrying Ritual techniques he had undertaken, and they had made not one iota of difference.

"Where are you," he muttered, looking out the rainy window, "Where have you gone?"

Nothing but the dull rumble of thunder answered.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"Whew," Carlos wiped the sweat off his bro, shaking his fists to try and relieve the numbness. Like a trance, the rhythmic motion of his fists and the noise of the speed bag had him going at it for longer than he'd expected.Actually he didn't know how long it had just been."Hey, boss, am I done? Boss?" Carlos looked around, but Brikan was nowhere in sight.

Now where had he gotten off to?A gleam in his eyes, Carlos decided now was a perfect time to snoop about and learn a little more about the man of seemingly made of steel.The building was two stories high, but the second one seemed to be all dojo. So Carlos headed downstairs and decided to look around.

 In what appeared to be a study, though it didn't seem to get much use was a desk with a few scraps of paper on it, and a bookcase filled with books that probably saw even less attention. A framed picture of seven people, Brikan amongst them, sat on a book shelf. Carlos studied them, wondering who they were.


"Oi! BRIKAN ARE YOU HERE!!" A voice shouts. "BRIKAN!!!" the voice calls out again. "Damn it. where'd that lug run off too." Carlos heard foot steps coming down the stairs, he prepared himself, but it seemed like this guy was a friend of Brikans. "OI~~ BRIKAN~~~ YOU DOWN HERE~~~" A man with spiked brown hair came walking into the room. Carlos looked back at the picture, this guy was in it.

So, this guy must know Brikan then. "Sigh, I finally get time off from work and Brikan is gone. That's just great." He seemed to ignore carlos completly. "Ah, you're looking for the big guy?" But, this guy was big too... three inches shorter then brikan and less muscle, but still.... very tall... The brown haired man turned to the teen. "Yup, you seen him?" He asked. 

"Not for a while." Carlos responded. "Damn." the man sighed. "Who are yu anyway?" Carlos asked. "The names Mitchal Joutei. Lookin for Brikan Joutei, if you see him, tell him i stopped by alright." He turned around. "ah? Are you his brother?" They shared the same last name, they had to be... but they were too obviously different. "Nope." Mitchal comments. "We just share a common family name." 

Carlos sweatdropped. "Joutei is anything but a common name." He comments. "That's only because you think it's not. Quincy." He turned around and walked up the stairs. 

With Josef-

somehow, he found himself on a plane back to Japan. "How'd i end up back here." He sighed, "And why does this plane detour in Okinawa..." He looked at his ticket. "It's fine i guess... Wait..." he looked at it again... it wasn't a detour.... his grandpa bought him a ticket to Okinawa.... "Why the hell!?" He looked at it again... this ticket was cheaper then one to Karakura town.... "That...that exlains it..." He sweatdropped. "Cheap bastard." 

With Neku-

"Urgh..." He put his hand on his bed and pulled himself up. "That asshole..." He looked around, Xan was no where to be found. "Where did he run off too..." He rubbed his head... He.. he felt.. better.... "I.. can move..?" Neku flexed his right arm a few times, clenched his fists, and stood up. He looked around the room, where he was laying, seemed like there was a few bits and pieces of clay. "What the hell went on here." he questioned.

With Max-

"It's been two days! where the hell is neku!" He shouts in his room. "That bastard better not have ditched me! I swear i'll rip him a new asshole! I can't stand being in this place by myself! I'm going stir crazy!!!" He grabbed his hair and mached arond his room in a strange rant.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Whew," Carlos wiped the sweat off his bro, shaking his fists to try and relieve the numbness. Like a trance, the rhythmic motion of his fists and the noise of the speed bag had him going at it for longer than he'd expected.Actually he didn't know how long it had just been."Hey, boss, am I done? Boss?" Carlos looked around, but Brikan was nowhere in sight.
> 
> Now where had he gotten off to?A gleam in his eyes, Carlos decided now was a perfect time to snoop about and learn a little more about the man of seemingly made of steel.The building was two stories high, but the second one seemed to be all dojo. So Carlos headed downstairs and decided to look around.
> 
> ...



"Hey there's a lotta tradition behind Quincy names!" Carlos yelled back. He paused for a little after this. "Wait a minute, how'd you know I was a Quincy?" Wondering what the hell was up, Carlos ran after Mitchal.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin shielded his eyes from the assaulting lights of Lucido's release. Still, the brightness blinded momentarily. When his vision returned, Potemkin saw Lucido's release, a truly angelic form. Now he was beginning to fight at fully strength, very good. Given the tricks still up Potemkin's sleeve, he should be able to win. Though, a strong enough ability of Lucido's release could change everything, best to test what he was able to do.
> 
> In his arrancarized form, Potemkin's cero formed in his hand, not his mouth. It was just one of those relatively minor changes that further reinforced the difference between his new and old form. Still, it burst forward all the same, the blast of energy washing over the sands and around Lucido. But as the cero dissipated, Lucido's unharmed form revealed itself. A golden shield of energy shimmered in the air for a second, revealing the method Lucido had used to protect himself.
> 
> ...



the sand blocked his vision and the next thing he knew, Potemkin's blade was thrust into his side. Damaging vital organs and for the first time this battle causing serious wounds.With little seconds left to save his life, all Potemkin needed to do was to twist the blade and move it around some more, As a last resort Lucido fired a bala from close range into Potemkin's face.

Though it was widely known the technique wasn't a powerful one from this range it at least stunned Potemkin long enough for Lucido to tear that blade out of his body and put some distance between him and his opponent.
Now that he was seriously wounded he started laugh like a maniac."You're worthy of being killed by it!"He yelled at Potemkin.

"My true ressurrecion!"Once more, he exploded with a blinding flash.This one far intenser then the first and when it settled down again countless of feathers were floating around the battlefield, Lucido's wings were nothing more then two bony appendages sticking out from his back.He grimaced as the appendages started to shake and black feathers started to grow out until his once white wings were now replaced by these black ones.

His bracelets now had changed form, covering the area from his wrist to his knuckles.As the camera moved circled around him, starting from a close up on his face and then finally stopping behind Lucido's head, a tattoo could be seen on the back of his neck. The "8" stated he was the Octava Espada.



TheOftViewer said:


> With Kazuo
> 
> Kazuo moved with hurried steps, though his time was not limited. He merely felt the need to make up for lost hours, having slept much longer than he intended. From what he had gathered, any other fighting against intruders had stopped a while back. There was also mutterings of new captains, but he would find out more about that later.
> 
> There, the ninth division. He entered the barracks, ignoring the looks from those who realized that this was obviously not one of their own. He bade them no mind, urged on by his own purpose and the pressing force of Seigi, an omnipresent pushing in the back of his mind. He moved towards the captain's quarters, ready to give his information to the Captain and put into motion the search and capture of the reprobate who had killed Asami.



Someone knocked on the door and Setsuke managed to tear herself away from her files for the first time in hours.She told the person to "Come in" And Kazuo did so.Setsuka was surprised to see it was that shinigami that had "witnessed" of that crime."How can I help you?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"Hey there's a lotta tradition behind Quincy names!" Carlos yelled back. He paused for a little after this. "Wait a minute, how'd you know I was a Quincy?" Wondering what the hell was up, Carlos ran after Mitchal. Carlos got upstairs but the room was empty. "Where the hell did he go." He looked around. "Ah! did you complete your training!" Brikan came walking in with a large basket of meat. "I went to get dinner!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

"And another stunning victory for RAHS LOGLOS!"

The noise of the announcer made Rahs wince, but he put up with it. The fights had been well underway, and Rahs was heading through them with style.

From what he could sense, about two others besides himself in this fight had powers and were thus worth a damn. The rest were just fodder.

He'd be up against Melisa soon then.



> Carlos got upstairs but the room was empty. "Where the hell did he go." He looked around. "Ah! did you complete your training!" Brikan came walking in with a large basket of meat. "I went to get dinner!"



"Yo boss, there was some weird guy here looking for ya. Said his name was Mitchal. Mitchal Jo...something."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"Yo boss, there was some weird guy here looking for ya. Said his name was Mitchal. Mitchal Jo...something." Brikan's face suddenly became very serious. "I see." He speaks simply, putting the meat down. "For now, take a break and make yourself something to eat. Afterwwards we will work on your power training." He turned and began to walk out the door. "And his name, Is Mitchal, Mitchal Joutei." He spoke. 

With Josef-

He walked out of the airport and looked around. Nice place, lots of beaches. Big hotel, that seemed like a good place to rest. But first, maybe Victor sent him here for a reason other then being cheap. He held up his watch and hit two buttons, a map of the current area popped up. Four markers blipped up. Two were very close to eachother... maybe.. just maybe... "My parents..." He rushed off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Yo boss, there was some weird guy here looking for ya. Said his name was Mitchal. Mitchal Jo...something." Brikan's face suddenly became very serious. "I see." He speaks simply, putting the meat down. "For now, take a break and make yourself something to eat. Afterwwards we will work on your power training." He turned and began to walk out the door. "And his name, Is Mitchal, Mitchal Joutei." He spoke.



Carlos watched Brikan leave. He knew when serious shit was going down, and it seemed like it was going down now. But he also knew not to get involved. So Carlos made his sandwich, and headed back upstairs to beat the crap out of the punching bags some more. To his own surprise, he found himself gravitating towards the metal ones.

Those wraps he wore around his fists to prevent damage were a godsend. Best gift his dad ever gave him.

~~~

_Let me go!_

Rahs started again, knocked right out of daydreaming by the loud voice in his head, the voice he couldn't identify. Now his spiritual body was pulsing, dammit. Calm down, calm down. Rahs pulled his power back under control, but he was worried.

Just what was happening inside of him? He narrowed his eyes and focused on the current fight.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Kagato confused began to search for high instances of spiritual power. "Who was that guy, and why did he look so familiar, and why was he wearing such weird clothes."

Kagato eventually after a while, he didn't exactly know how he got there, but it was rough. But where he was, was somewhere filled with high amounts of spiritually strong people, some of the signatures he was sure he knew but couldn't place them. If they knew him they could recognise him with his new look so he would just play it safe in case it was an enemy.

Some guys asked him if he was here to fight. Kags looked around, it was a fight club.
"Sure why not." The best way to gather info was to get to the center of things. *"Ok lets fucking do this!" *He shouted out, so that most of the people could hear him.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

After the events of Soul society, The jotei had a meeting. 

"Alright." Melisa destroyed the barrier holding Aika. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!" Everyone shouts. "Everyone needs to hear this." Aika looks exhausted, her eyes have dark bags under them. she'd been in that barrier quite some time. "We're disbanding for a while." Melisa comments. "WHAT!?" The group shouts. "We don't have enough power. Go off on your own and find your means of obtaining your power." Sbe turned. "I will deliver one final order each." 

She turnd to aika. "You're too follow me. No matter what. Never question my authority. Xan, you are to watch over Neku. Nothing bad is to happen to him do you understand. Brikan, Form a fighting club. should anyone with an ability pop up inform me. Fatty, Watch over our base, Mamamo, You are to aid the others in any task they require. Mitchal, The final order i give to you." She turned. "Gather replacements for those who ran out on us." They all nod. "But... There is one truly last order i will deliver now. When i call. You all are to gather together. No questions asked. 

Once more they all nod. "Now. Go live your lives." Melisa walked out of the room, aika staggering behind her.

With Brikan-

"Is it important?" He sat on a block of ice, Mitchal standing next to him. "The new reqruits are giving me some trouble. Well, one of them is atleast." He turns to brikan. "I know you're a tough tutor. I was hoping you could beat some sense into this guy." Brikan blinked. "Ah. But my orders were to just inform melisa of those with abilities!" Mitchal sighed. "HOW CAN YOU DO THAT IF YOU DON'T EVEN NOTICE A QUINCY RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU!" Mitchal shouts. "EH!? YOU'RE A QUINCY!!!???" FWAM! mitchal fell back into a pile of snow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato confused began to search for high instances of spiritual power. "Who was that guy, and why did he look so familiar, and why was he wearing such weird clothes."
> 
> Kagato eventually after a while, he didn't exactly know how he got there, but it was rough. But where he was, was somewhere filled with high amounts of spiritually strong people, some of the signatures he was sure he knew but couldn't place them. If they knew him they could recognise him with his new look so he would just play it safe in case it was an enemy.
> 
> ...



Here was a loud one. Rahs was watching as one of the brawlers, a blond haired man who looked to be a little older than the body Rahs had now. He was strong, spiritually as well as physically, but he seemed cut off from his spiritual self. Hmm...

He was a good fighter though. Rahs watched as he systematically fought his way up through the battles. It was Rahs's turn to fight again. After this battle, he'd be up against the blonde one in the semifinals. The finalist in the other bracket was just some oaf with a strong punch and a lot of luck. This would be the real battle.

The quarter final match. Rahs stood before his opponent. "What's a shrimp like you doing here?" Rahs groaned. Great, a mouthy one. "You saying something fucker?"

Rahs didn't even bother to answer. When the man charged him, Rahs slipped under his guard - a benefit of his small size, and smashed him right in the gut. Poor fleshy humans.

"The winner, Rahs Loglos!"

Semi-Final time. Rahs remained in the ring, waiting for the blonde guy to enter the fray.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Kagato had enter the tournement under the name of Otagak Nihssin. He had fought very well up through the levels, much of these people were very strong humans, but Kagato was still extremely powerful he just lost his reishi abilities which meant no Arrows or Hirenkyaku. 

"Semi-final Otagak vs Rahs!"
Kagato stepped into the ring, and faced a boy that looked a little younger than him but his spiritual power seemed to match or even be slightly greater than Kags, but that wouldn't be that much of a problem.

Kags scanned him with his glasses and was slightly confused about what this guy was but oh well, he wouldn't underestimate him.
"Hello mate! You ready?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato had enter the tournement under the name of Otagak Nihssin. He had fought very well up through the levels, much of these people were very strong humans, but Kagato was still extremely powerful he just lost his reishi abilities which meant no Arrows or Hirenkyaku.
> 
> "Semi-final Otagak vs Rahs!"
> Kagato stepped into the ring, and faced a boy that looked a little younger than him but his spiritual power seemed to match or even be slightly greater than Kags, but that wouldn't be that much of a problem.
> ...



Rahs nodded, and got into position.

This one seemed stronger than the others, so while Rahs wasn't going to break out his powers before his opponent did, he would give it his all.

"Aaaaaand FIGHTO!"

Rahs pushed hard against the ground and crossed the ring right to his opponent. Turning a little to stop himself, he pulled up short so that instead of a bullrush, he could instead slam his right fist forward in a thunderous punch.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"Urgh..." Akira woke up to a blurry world. "Don't push yourself too much." A familiar voice chimes. "s..Sagi?" Akira's vision comes through and he sees sagi laying in a bed next to him. "Hey!" Sagi waved. "I heard you had quite the fight." Akira coughed and laid back down. "Please be careful, your wounds still have hollow reiko inside them." A female voice calls. Akira turns to see an unfamliar girl standing at his bed side. She had a nurses outfit on, and light brown hair in a bun. 

"Where's... Where's meeko?" He asked. "She requested not to be your nurse." The girl comments. "It was.. too painful for her." Akira nodded. "I.. I understand...." He looked down at his body. He was bandaged from head to toe. "I see. You're finally awake." Just beyond the nurse, Sat Kama. "It's been a week, I thought you were never going to wake up." He slowly stood up. "T..Taicho...." Kama looks over at the nurse. "You are excused." She nods and walks out the room, closing the door behind her. 

"Akira, When did you learn bankai?" His captain asked him a very odd question. "Wh..what... what do you mean?" Kama rubbed his chin. "I see, your memory must be hazey. You see, when i examined the battlefield, There was some lingering reaitsu, similair to that of a captains bankai. Seeing as you were the only shinigami present.. I was curious, when you learned Bankai." 

Akira shook his head. "I... I don't know bankai." Kama turned around. "Is that so." He sighed and unsheathed his blade. "Then, Let me find out, For myself." he made a quick turn and slashed downward, stopping the blade just before it hit Akira's forehead. "Ban. Kai." Akira gulped... He'd  never experience his captain's bankai before... It was surely going to be frightening.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

The oppenent had crossed the distance of the ring instantly, he pulled up short and was about punch Kags with what looked like a devasting punch. Kags didn't take kindly to the fact that this guy had his instant movement technique and he lacked his. But he still had his fast reflexes, he rose his hands and forearms to block the strike. 

The punch made contact with his arms, and like shockwaves the force rippled off from the impact of the blow. The Clothes covering his arms were decimated. Kagato jumped back, the stinging feeling running through his arms, it was sweet. The guys fist was like steel, tempered and strengthed. 

"Wow fuck me! That hurt." 

Even without his Hirenkyaku Kagato was still quite fast, for some reason he could feel his body was being oxygenated faster and had an abundance of energy, it most likely the fucking huge tiger heart for such a small body. So he jumped forward lunging at Rahs and mid way through the air, turned and started a spinkick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> The oppenent had crossed the distance of the ring instantly, he pulled up short and was about punch Kags with what looked like a devasting punch. Kags didn't take kindly to the fact that this guy had his instant movement technique and he lacked his. But he still had his fast reflexes, he rose his hands and forearms to block the strike.
> 
> The punch made contact with his arms, and like shockwaves the force rippled off from the impact of the blow. The Clothes covering his arms were decimated. Kagato jumped back, the stinging feeling running through his arms, it was sweet. The guys fist was like steel, tempered and strengthed.
> 
> ...



Rahs had sunk down to the ground after the punch, and pushed his right hand against it to regain momentum. He raised his left arm as the kick came in, taking it directly on the forearm. His arm moved towards him, and it did hurt, but he took it and shoved back.

Kagato was thrown back through the air, and Rahs chased after him, looking to throw another strong punch the moment Kagato was within reach.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Kagato was pushed back from the block that Rahs did to counter his kick. He had back flipped and landed near the edge of the ring. When the kick made contact, and Kags felt this guys skin he had no doubt this guy was made of steel.

As soon as he landed, Rahs came in for another punch. Thinking quickly, Kagato struck out with his fist, the two fists making contact, and another shock wave of air, reiryoku and badass rippled from point of contact. 

Both the fighters where taken back, both of their fists smoking. "Rahs was it, allow me to say your pretty badass." 

"This is just distracting." Kagato ripped of his shirt, showing his defined muscles and frightfully strange scars like the one above his heart, near his kidneys or the random colouration of where he had broken his ribs before.

"Ok ready!" Kagato smiled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato was pushed back from the block that Rahs did to counter his kick. He had back flipped and landed near the edge of the ring. When the kick made contact, and Kags felt this guys skin he had no doubt this guy was made of steel.
> 
> As soon as he landed, Rahs came in for another punch. Thinking quickly, Kagato struck out with his fist, the two fists making contact, and another shock wave of air, reiryoku and badass rippled from point of contact.
> 
> ...



"Otagak," Rahs nodded, "You're an impressive fighter yourself. Probably right up there with the woman the winner of this Tournament takes on."

Rahs began to get annoyed by the shirt he was wearing. Unlike the pants which fitted nicely when he'd removed the excess, the actual shirt was too bulky. He slipped his arms in through the sleeves and pushed them under the bottom of his shirt, slipping it off.

"More comfortable, easier to move, easier to fight."

A brief wave of nausea caught Rahs, and if anyone had been close enough, they would have seen a dark ripple over the back of his right shoulder. But he quelled it, and continued to face the blonde man, "Once again!"

And Rahs charged, this time intending to duck down, using his small stature and weight to his advantage, pivot on his hands and lash up with both legs together.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Kagato nodded.
Rahs had sprung into action, his tactic had caught Kagato off guard, and two legs like hydrological pistons slammed into his chin, sending him flying upwards. 

Kagato landed on the floor, his lip burst and the blood pouring out of it, his mind in a daze, but he was laughing. "Woah! Your on a whole another level to those fodder I beat before."

Kagato jumped to his feet, and wiped the blood of his lip onto his forearm. He ran towards Rahs, jumping from side to side, before reaching Rahs and doing another spin kick. This kick was blocked by Rahs arm once again, but before the kick had even followed through Kagato had already started his front flip, bring his foot down for a high powered axe kick.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2009)

With the Espada

It seemed that it wasn't just Maxi who had grown restless, word spread around the palace that more and more members thought they had played around more then enough, sitting back was a thing of the past now. Their goal was to rise to the top with and take those of their kind with them, something that could only be achieved trough wiping out the Gotei 13.

A means to do so would be decided in a meeting in the central chambers. The same room where they had first met and had been turned into Arrancars by Vale.Vale too would be present at that meeting.Maxi and his fraccion was the first to arrive.The young looking Cuarta Espada took his seat and his four member fraccion rested against the wall behind him.

Lambo was the second to arrive, the rumors of a possible Earth mission had been too tempting and he excused himself, something Lunas didn't seem to like very much, but Lambo didn't seem to notice. He went back to his chamber to pick up his own set of fraccion and now here in the meeting room they also stood against the wall behind him while Lambo climbed on to his seat.

And now they waited for the others, though they could sense battles were going on, the highest ranking members were available and would attend this meeting.The remaining members would show up later, or else, in the case of their defeat their replacements would show up. This all depended on the situations though, if the loser died and how high the position of the loser had been.But those things were of little importance to the big guys here, they had different matters to attend to.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

Neku sense a presence outside his door. He walks over and places his hand on the doorknob. "It's pretty faint, Could just be max" He thought to himself. Across the hall, Max feels a strange presence. "It feels kinda strong, it could be Neku." He goes to reach for the doorknob and begins to turn it. The two open the door, In the hallway is a strange man dressed in black. "Ah. Josef." Nek comments. "It's.. It's just you..." Josef sighs. "THE HELL DO YOU MEAN IT'S JUST ME!" Neku grabs him by the collar. "Neku! How do you know this guy!?" Max shouts. "He's one of the people we invaded soul society with... but, he hasn't grown that much stronger since then... barely above your level."

Josef's eye twitched. "Barely.. Barely above his level!? What kind of insult is that!? Who is he!?" Josef shouts, he could tell it was an insult, even if he didn't know the other mans level. "Well. Obviosly he's my friend." Neku commented. "And yes, You have barely improved." Neku comments. "Grr.. Then allow me to show you how wrong you ar-" Before he can finish, Neku let's his reaistu fly out at Maximum. everything began to shake for a brief moment, Josef and Max were forced to their knees. Neku let up before any permanent damage was done to the hotel. "Like i said, you've barely improved." Neku commented. 

"h...How... I... I worked so hard... How.. How can he have gained this kind of power..."  Neku looked around. "Well, I'm officially sick of Okinawa." He comments. "Good." Max speaks up. "Cause out vactations over." This was quickly followed by a loud. "DU-WAAAAH!!!!" Max held up a schedaul. "Today marks the seventh day, which is the day we go home. It seems we spent longer underground then we thought." The two said. Josef grumbled, They all headed to the airport, Josef got his own ticket, the three flew off towards Karakura, home once again.

The espada meeting-

Kou and Ereki sigh and walk into the room. "Reaper-Sama is busy and unable to attend." Kou salutes."Why are you saluting..." Ereki blinks. "Hmph, Ofcourse that brute wouldn't attend. If i was him, i would be at every meeting." Supremo walked into the room, proud as ever. "How did loosing that fight feel eh?" Ereki smirked. "A loss is only a loss when one dies." Supremo turns to her. "Do not forget those words. They belong to your master." He turned back and took his seat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato nodded.
> Rahs had sprung into action, his tactic had caught Kagato off guard, and two legs like hydrological pistons slammed into his chin, sending him flying upwards.
> 
> Kagato landed on the floor, his lip burst and the blood pouring out of it, his mind in a daze, but he was laughing. "Woah! Your on a whole another level to those fodder I beat before."
> ...



The kick surprised Rahs, Otagak had reshifted his entire weight for this. It was that sort of split second movement that really impressed the Hollow turned human.

Rahs took the kick right on the head, and was pushed down, his body compressing as his head moved forward. It wasn't a blow to knock him out though. Roaring, Rahs grabbed Otagak's leg and spun, taking the human with him and throwing him at full force.

~~~

Vale reclined in the chair that he kept, Marilith standing behind him. However many Espada showed up, he'd have to listen to their requests. And knowing them, it was a request to get into trouble.

But the Orb of Freedom had yet to show Vale the exact method of salvation for all Hollow. Only the first step. They did have to stretch their legs. He understood that much.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

He blinked. "Now, Once more i must applogize for having you fight my fracions Asesa, I do wish that this doesn't taint our friendship." He smirked. "But, then again, I don't care." He thought to himself. "A fight like this, Will be rather interesting." He put a cigar in his mouth and lit it with a small cero like beam. "Make me proud Ssob B. Uggy." Asesa let out a small chuckle. "So, You wished for me to kill your fracion?" She asked. "Not at all. I wanted to see how he's grown." Reaper blew out a puff of smoke. "Go as wild as you want though, I can maintain a safe distance and still see the fight in all it's glory." 

Ssob blinked. "The hell is wrong with you! I don't want to fight her now!" He shouted. "The challange has already been accepted, you can no longer back down." Asesa smirked. "Heh." Reaper grinned. "My kidna women." He leaned back and blew out another puff of smoke. "Now, will you get the fight goin already. I've been itchin to see this." He looked over at Ssob. "If you lose." Reaper raised one of his guns. "I'll kill you."

With Neku-

He groaned and walked into his house. "How was your vacation!" Asano shouted. "I hate you." Neku gave him a death stare, His dad quickly turned into a tiny chibi and poked his fingers together. "What did i do..." Neku shrugged and slumped upstairs. "Ah! Wait!" Asano was back to normal. "There was something i had to tell you!" Neku waved him off and just kept walking towards his room. "Ah... It was important i think..." His dad rubbed his chin.

FWAM! Neku's door flings open and slams shut again. "Gr..." FWAM! the door flings open again, this time Neku vanishes into the room before the door closes. "Sonido.. Shunpo.. Whatever it's called." He shruged. "Pretty handy really." He stretched, tossed his bag on the floor, threw off his shirt and shoes and pants. "Comfy time." He tossed on a pair of basketball shorts and sat down at his desk. "check my E-mail and-" He heard some rustling behind him, he quickly turned around to see two eyes peeking at him from behind his blanket. 

"Was that show just for me~" Haruko teased. "EH!? WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!?" Neku shouted. "I heard you were coming home today." she put the blanket down, sat up and stretched. "I came over to check if you were back, but no one was home, so i went up to your room, you weren't there. I decided to wait for you but i fell alseep..." she rubbed the back of her head. "Not.. Not really my fault.. I was just up late the past few nights... you know... beating guys up and crap..."

Neku nodded. "You've been known to do that." He folded his arms. "So, hows your week been?" He asked. "Ok. i guess.." She comments. "Just, just tired." Haruko yawns and stretches. "How was your week?" She asked. "Got lost in the woods, got into some fights, passed out for two days and turned out i missed all my of vacation." He shrugged. "No biggie really." Haruko nods. "Sounds like a crap week." Neku nodded. "Didn't get to plow any girls then huh..." Haruko kicked her feet. 

"Didn't see a single girl the entire time." Haruko hopped up. "You're seeing a girl now though." She struck a pose. "I suppose you meet the definition of girl." Neku stuck his tongue out. "Do i have to take my shirt off to prove it~" She winked. "It would not go unwanted." Neku nodded. Haruko rubbed her chin. "You're a little more playful today, why's that?" Neku looked up at her. "Because, I just don't care anymore." 

Haruko raised an eyebrow. "What do you mean?" She asked. "I just don't care that you're messing with my feelings anymore, simple." He shrugged, Shit, why did i say that! He thinks to himself. "I never messed with your feelings." Haruko walked up to him and sat down on his lap. "You just always thought it was a game~" Neku's eyes widened. "I.. I feel i should start my next sentence with.. Dear Penthouse magazine...."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 23, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "You...aren't you one of Reaper's fraccion? Does he know of this challenge?"Ssob swallowed hard and was preparing himself to respond. "I am indeed a member of that bastards fraccion!" He didn't know why he said it, but it felt good. "And-" He was preparing another speach when reaper appeared between the two, as silent as could be. "I do indeed know of the challange, I had set up for him to meet you here." He turned to Asesa, "Forgive my curiousty, but i had to see which of you would come out on top." He grinned. "It's a fight that has no obvios outcome. I am most interested in seeing which of you comes out on top."
> 
> Ssob blinked. "THAT'S WHY YOU TALKED ME INTO THIS!!!! YOU SAID IT WAS TO PROVE MYSELF!!!" Ssob shouted. "No. I said i was interested in your power, you probably just thought that i said that." He blinked. "Now, Once more i must applogize for having you fight my fracions Asesa, I do wish that this doesn't taint our friendship." He smirked. "But, then again, I don't care." He thought to himself. "A fight like this, Will be rather interesting." He put a cigar in his mouth and lit it with a small cero like beam. "Make me proud Ssob B. Uggy."



Asesa grimaced at these remarks. If Reaper thought one of his fraccion could defeat him, he must not think very much of her power. This Ssob had better be able to match her strength, or she would be especially angry at Reaper for this. There was no refusing the challenge, anyhow.

Sighing, she slowly got to her feet and took out her blade. "If you insist on this, then I will oblige you. However," She motioned around at the tower they were in. "This tower will not remain standing if we fight here. I'm just fine with that, but you may think otherwise." 



Shin_Yagami said:


> the sand blocked his vision and the next thing he knew, Potemkin's blade was thrust into his side. Damaging vital organs and for the first time this battle causing serious wounds.With little seconds left to save his life, all Potemkin needed to do was to twist the blade and move it around some more, As a last resort Lucido fired a bala from close range into Potemkin's face.
> 
> Though it was widely known the technique wasn't a powerful one from this range it at least stunned Potemkin long enough for Lucido to tear that blade out of his body and put some distance between him and his opponent.
> Now that he was seriously wounded he started laugh like a maniac."You're worthy of being killed by it!"He yelled at Potemkin.
> ...



Potemkin looked around at the glowing feathers, then at the now black winged Espada. A second release, strange. He did not have any further time to contemplate this, as Lucido burst forward with a surprising amount of speed and swung at Potemkin with a golden fist.

With a quick leap backward, Potemkin was able to barely avoid the strike, the golden bands over Lucido's arms just skimming over his clothes. But while the fist was avoided, the secondary effect was not. When Lucido carried on his blow to the ground, a powerful explosion was carried outward, catching Potemkin in its wake and flinging him across the sands. 

He struck the floor of Las Noches with a dull _thud_, quickly forced to a stop by the sands piling around him. A groan escaped his lips. The increase of strength was indeed a surprising one. If Lucido could keep up such attacks, he would indeed be a challenging foe. 

A shimmer of light brought Potemkin's attention to the sky above him. Just above his body floated a few golden glowing feathers, remnants from Lucido's first release. Strange that they would last after he moved into his second stage of release, unless they had another purpose. That thought and the sudden condensation of reiatsu in the feathers brought realization to Potemkin, and he immediately began to try and escape.

Potemkin's attempt was cut short by the blinding release of energy coming from the feathers. A column of light formed where he had just been, burning a cleanly cut circular hole in the sand. It seemed as though nothing remained where the feathers exploded, but after a second, Potemkin's form could be seen rising out of the hole. It stood tall at the edge of the hole, looking around at all the feathers still remaining around it.

But while it seemed Potemkin was on the sands facing Lucido, in truth he was still in the pit formed by the feather attack. Instead of going up himself he had sent a shell up in his place as a decoy. This one was not a substantive soldier as he had used before; it would fold under an attack. But the rift mine regulated inside it would provide a nasty blow to anything that tried to strike it.



> Someone knocked on the door and Setsuke managed to tear herself away from her files for the first time in hours.She told the person to "Come in" And Kazuo did so.Setsuka was surprised to see it was that shinigami that had "witnessed" of that crime."How can I help you?"



Kazuo entered the captain's office and bowed to Setsuka. His confidence had eroded a bit upon entering the captain's presence, but he was urged forward all the same. "Captain, I believe I have found some information on the man who murdered Asami." He hoped that she would be willing to listen to him. After all, his words were only as credible as he was as a witness. If they suspected him to be the culprit, his advice would come to nothing.

"I fought off one of the masked invaders to Soul Society not long ago." He assumed that Setsuka had heard of this attack--she was a captain after all. Furthermore, the memory of defeating such a foe renewed Kazuo in confidence. "And after he lay dead, a man from twelfth division came and took his body. I'm afraid that I did not get a good look at him, but I saw him leaving, and he bore the same shunpo that Asami's killer did. I believe he is the one we are looking for."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

Asesa grimaced at these remarks. If Reaper thought one of his fraccion could defeat him, he must not think very much of her power. This Ssob had better be able to match her strength, or she would be especially angry at Reaper for this. There was no refusing the challenge, anyhow.

Sighing, she slowly got to her feet and took out her blade. "If you insist on this, then I will oblige you. However," She motioned around at the tower they were in. "This tower will not remain standing if we fight here. I'm just fine with that, but you may think otherwise." 

Reaper jumped back into the air and smirked. "If you want to destroy the tower. Destroy it." He grinned now. "I want to see you at full power Asesa. Give me a fight with no obvious outcome." Ssob sighed and took a large gulp. "Right... We... We should be close in level... I think...." He commented. "... I Just. I just need to gather my head... right." He raised his fist. "I'll make the first move!" He jumped back and threw a punch. "SSOB'S SPECIAL BALA!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> The kick surprised Rahs, Otagak had reshifted his entire weight for this. It was that sort of split second movement that really impressed the Hollow turned human.
> 
> Rahs took the kick right on the head, and was pushed down, his body compressing as his head moved forward. It wasn't a blow to knock him out though. Roaring, Rahs grabbed Otagak's leg and spun, taking the human with him and throwing him at full force.



The kick had made contact, and smacked Rahs in the head. Rahs had grabbed Kagatos leg spun around and threw him like a rag doll, Kagato went flying and before he crashed into the floor he tried to right himself, making it so when he fell to the ground he skidded across the ground. 

Kagato got back up, breathing deeply. He stretched his muscles, and you could see the blood flowing and rushing through the veins that had risen up out of his skin. He stamped his foot, roared out and charged towards Rahs at a high speeds, leading with his shoulder aiming to slam his shoulder into Rah's stomach or chest. 

~~~~
With Lunas.

Lambo had left to go to the main hall.
"I am sorry master Strepper he left while you were in the bathroom, taking care of your personal buisness."
Lunas raised his eyebrow. "You guys are ignorant." 

Lunas pointed his finger at the fraccion, and increased the gravity around him. "Maybe 100x natural gravity will teach you to keep your ear to the ground!" Lunas shouted, and then started to chuckle. 

The moon walking Espada walked or slid to the main hall and took his seat, ready to hear what the others were saying.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> The kick had made contact, and smacked Rahs in the head. Rahs had grabbed Kagatos leg spun around and threw him like a rag doll, Kagato went flying and before he crashed into the floor he tried to right himself, making it so when he fell to the ground he skidded across the ground.
> 
> Kagato got back up, breathing deeply. He stretched his muscles, and you could see the blood flowing and rushing through the veins that had risen up out of his skin. He stamped his foot, roared out and charged towards Rahs at a high speeds, leading with his shoulder aiming to slam his shoulder into Rah's stomach or chest.



Rahs saw the incoming shoulder barge and met it with his own shoulder. The two crashed together, pushing against each other at full strength. Rahs's left hand shot up to strike Otagak in the head, who had had the exact same idea.

Left hands and right shoulders pushing against each other, they attempted to overpower the other.

_Let go._

Rahs wasn't letting go. He wasn't going to be beaten here.

_This is MY body. This is MY soul._

"Shit," the distraction of the voice created a weak point in Rahs's defence for Otagak to exploit, and the smaller human found himself thrown back. He righted himself and blocked the next kick, but the voice inside of him was creating more and more openings.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

With Brikan, He had finally come back from where ever he had gone. Carlos was about to welcome him when he noticed an odd person standing next to his boss. "Uh... who's he?" Carlos points. The man standing next to brikan just smirks. "General Mother Fuckin Awesome. Who else." The boy seemed to be about, 19, 5'10, medium length black hair spiked up and back. He was wearing an odd outfit. It was a tight sleeveless black shirt, with two shoulder pads, that you would useually see on a suit of armor, strapped down with what seemed to be leather suspenders.

 His pants were dark grey and baggy, with black shoes, metal seemed to be bolted on the front of them. "His name is Henry, He's from Newyork!" Brikan smirked. "And from now on! you're new training partner!" FWAM! Henry punched Brikan's side. "Eh?" Brikan looked down. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU MADE OF!!!!" Henry shouted.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Rahs saw the incoming shoulder barge and met it with his own shoulder. The two crashed together, pushing against each other at full strength. Rahs's left hand shot up to strike Otagak in the head, who had had the exact same idea.
> 
> Left hands and right shoulders pushing against each other, they attempted to overpower the other.
> 
> ...



Kagato looked strangely at Rahs as he fell back and blocked his newest kick. Something had happened Rahs had dropped his guard during their tug of war.

"Whats the matter dude, that was a bit too easy." Kagato said before throwing a punch aiming for the part just under Rahs' ribs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

"You get used to the man of steel pretty quick," Carlos eyed off the guy. "New York, huh? What brings you out to New Jersey?"



Serp said:


> Kagato looked strangely at Rahs as he fell back and blocked his newest kick. Something had happened Rahs had dropped his guard during their tug of war.
> 
> "Whats the matter dude, that was a bit too easy." Kagato said before throwing a punch aiming for the part just under Rahs' ribs.



Rahs took the punch, and sunk a little. His body was running out of his control. Dammit. Dammit.

The black patch was moving rapidly over Rahs's body now. It responded to Otagak's next punch, and moved right where the fist was about to land. The brief moment before it manifested, Rahs regained control.

"Get back!"

He shot out his hands and pushed Otagak in the chest, throwing him back.  The multitude of tiny spikes that had burst from his shoulder only scratched the skin of the blonde haired teen. If that punch had landed, his fist would have been perforated.

"Dammit!" more and more of the black patches were appearing, and for a single instant, every point on Rahs's skin was one of those spikes. Then they all pulled back under, and the presence sunk back into Rahs's subconsciousness. He breathed heavily, trying to get the feeling of being controlled out of his system.

Had he had a mirror, he would have seen the purple appearing in his eyes.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"You get used to the man of steel pretty quick," Carlos eyed off the guy. "New York, huh? What brings you out to New Jersey?" Henry rubbed his hand. "The Joutei told me to come here because i was too much of a handful." FWAM!!!! A fist slams into Henry's face. "The element of surprise is very important in battle!" Brikan cheers. "Always hit your opponent when he least expects it!" He then walked over to Henry, whispering something into his ear. "Fine fine, i wont say anything!" He grumbles

. "And no using "That!" Either." Brikan comments. "Alright Da~d." He grumbles. "Now then! both of you are to two three hundred reps on the punching bag!" He pulled a lever and a punching bag dropped from the ceiling. It was attached with a rather thick chain. "This is made of 100% pure steel!" Brikan punched it and sent it to the ceiling. "The weight it about half a ton! When you can punch this to the ceiling i'll move you to a ton!" He smiles and walks out of the room.

Henry and carlos blink. "HOW THE HELL ARE WE SUPPOSED TO PUNCH A HALF TON OF STEEL!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

"Crazy bastard," Carlos flexed his fists, wrapping the white bandage around them once more. Taking a stance, he thrust his right fist forward, right into the bag. It didn't hurt him at all, not with those bandages, but the bag didn't move an inch.

"This will take fucking AGES," Carlos mutters. His watch reads 13:30. The day was still on.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Kagato jumped back. Looking at the scratches that had been inflicted by Rahs.
"Woah! Things are just getting interesting."

Kagato put his hands in his pockets and pulled out 2 silver tubes.
"Rahs, if your still up for it so am!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato jumped back. Looking at the scratches that had been inflicted by Rahs.
> "Woah! Things are just getting interesting."
> 
> Kagato put his hands in his pockets and pulled out 2 silver tubes.
> "Rahs, if your still up for it so am!"



"Yeah, sorry that got in the way."

Rahs moved his neck from side to side. His vision was...not getting blurry. But it was warping. Everything seemed to be tainted a purple colour. The brightest of it focused around Otagak. The brightness was terrible. Rahs couldn't stand it. He needed to get rid of it.

His eyes, completely vivid purple, were a prelude to the crackling of electricity around his hands as he charged.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"Crazy bastard," Carlos flexed his fists, wrapping the white bandage around them once more. Taking a stance, he thrust his right fist forward, right into the bag. It didn't hurt him at all, not with those bandages, but the bag didn't move an inch."This will take fucking AGES," Carlos mutters. His watch reads 13:30. The day was still on. 

Henry cracked his knuckles. "Stand back bitches." He smirked and pushed Carlos aside. "I, The great and powerful bitch slapper will show you how to punch a steel bag." He stands infront of the bag, moves his right foot back and crouches. He places his right fist into his left hands open palm, then pulls it back and looks at the bag. He slowly begins gathering his spirit into his fist. "LET'S GO!!!" Henry let's out a right hook. FWAM!!! the bag moves, barely.... it was kind of like, the most minuscule amont of movement possible.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

"Hey, you made it move," Carlos had his fingers stretched out so he could measure the distance, "Awesome."

From where he stood, Carlos began to deliver a barrage. Thanks to those bandages, as long as he had energy, he could keep this up. So every one of his punches made a minuscule difference. But he made a lot of punches.

Carlos stepped back and wiped the sweat off his brow. The bag began to swing back and forth, after being pushed back by Carlos.

"Hell of a lotta endurance for that," he muttered.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2009)

Kagato spiritual awareness was telling him this was not good, he checked it out on his glasses. But it seemed to be broken.
"What 9000!" 

"Nevermind. Take this!"
Kagato got his hands ready and touched his inner arms once and then once again. "Angel Dust!" He threw the small silver tube, the white dust flared up and filled the area, it made everyone who breathed it in happy and numb and that included Kagato and Rahs, taking away their fighting intent.

Now Kagato getting high of his face didn't want to fight and all his aggression left him, pulled up the other Ginto to counter the effects of the other one. 
He clicked both hands and tossed the other ginto tube up above himself.
"ICE!" The crystals fell on top of him. This was a gamble, he had 3minutes from when the effects started to win the fight or else the negative effects would hit and hit hard. His nerves became desensitised and thus provided and increase in strength and now he would gladly punch the shit out anyone dude to the violent effects of the drug.

He charged towards Rahs, his movements unpredictable throwing punches crackhead style.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"Hey, you made it move," Carlos had his fingers stretched out so he could measure the distance, "Awesome."From where he stood, Carlos began to deliver a barrage. Thanks to those bandages, as long as he had energy, he could keep this up. So every one of his punches made a minuscule difference. But he made a lot of punches.Carlos stepped back and wiped the sweat off his brow. The bag began to swing back and forth, after being pushed back by Carlos."Hell of a lotta endurance for that," he muttered

Henry's eye twitched. "Bastard." He thought to himself. "Heh, I know he said not to use it..." Henry smirked. "But he's not here." He slammed his fists into eachother. "The sword that binds the worlds. The ferryman of death, Rise up and become my weapon!" Two golden gauntlets begin to form, starting at his hands and extending up to his shoulders, Two chains connecet them, going across his back and chest. "Heh, How's that!" He didn't even now if carlos could see them, but he liked showing off. 

"NOW I'LL REALLY MOVE THIS THING!" He gathered Reishi from the air and used his own energy to strengthen the gloves. "HAH!" He throws a right straight and knocks the punching bag halfway to the ceiling. "SEE THA-"FWAM!!! THe punching bag swings back and sends him rolling into a wall.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato spiritual awareness was telling him this was not good, he checked it out on his glasses. But it seemed to be broken.
> "What 9000!"
> 
> "Nevermind. Take this!"
> ...



Rahs could still see the purple aura rushing him, and still wanted to get rid of it. But another part of his mind was sluggish, and asked "Why bother?"

He ground his teeth, trying to figure out what was going on. At that point Otagak clocked him one in the face and Rahs decided upon a course consisting of two words. Fuck this.

He threw a punch, meeting Otagak's fist and unleashing another shockwave between them. Otagak didn't seem phased though, it was like he couldn't feel pain.

Rahs was fighting a war on four sides. Against his berserker nature, the soul's rejection of him, the peaceful effect of the dust in the air and Otagak himself.

Trying to walk the tightrope between this all, Rahs couldn't think of a thing to do. Electricity flared up around him.

"Spark Blast!"

A technique from Sparking!, electricity surrounded Rahs and blasted outwards. With luck it'd blow the dust away as well as Otagak, so Rahs could try to get it out of his system without inhaling any more.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Hey, you made it move," Carlos had his fingers stretched out so he could measure the distance, "Awesome."From where he stood, Carlos began to deliver a barrage. Thanks to those bandages, as long as he had energy, he could keep this up. So every one of his punches made a minuscule difference. But he made a lot of punches.Carlos stepped back and wiped the sweat off his brow. The bag began to swing back and forth, after being pushed back by Carlos."Hell of a lotta endurance for that," he muttered
> 
> Henry's eye twitched. "Bastard." He thought to himself. "Heh, I know he said not to use it..." Henry smirked. "But he's not here." He slammed his fists into eachother. "The sword that binds the worlds. The ferryman of death, Rise up and become my weapon!" Two golden gauntlets begin to form, starting at his hands and extending up to his shoulders, Two chains connecet them, going across his back and chest. "Heh, How's that!" He didn't even now if carlos could see them, but he liked showing off.
> 
> "NOW I'LL REALLY MOVE THIS THING!" He gathered Reishi from the air and used his own energy to strengthen the gloves. "HAH!" He throws a right straight and knocks the punching bag halfway to the ceiling. "SEE THA-"FWAM!!! THe punching bag swings back and sends him rolling into a wall.



"Fuck but you gotta loud mouth," Carlos stopped the swinging bag with an outstretched fist. "Now I don't care if you've got some supermagical abilities from fairyland or wherever the fuck you got those things, but there's a phrase around here you should take to heart. Man up. You see me fucking around with shit like that? You punch that thing with your own strength."

Carlos set to beating the shit out of the bag. Maybe that was Brikan's idea. Throw in someone as fucking annoying as this and anyone would want an excuse to punch something.

The thought made Carlos laugh, but he didn't stop his punches. If dipshit over there could get the bag that high, so could he.


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2009)

The electric wave blasted Kagato back, some parts of his body was getting scarred but he had to keep going, he couldn't feel the pain yet. He had about 2 minutes left.

Rahs was generating electricity, if Kagato had his powers he could have taken him out long range, but alas he couldn't and he couldn't get in close range to Rahs. Well couldn't isn't the right word, shouldn't would have fit better as Kagato picked him self up and charged back to Rahs. 

The effects of the Ginto were making him aggressive. Kagato could feel energy building up in his hands, as if his bow was trying to break free but couldn't trapped beneath the surface.

"Argh! less than two minutes left!" He shouted as he charged towards Rahs, he jumped up in the air in a slight curved way, the electricity had shocked his heart, it was pumping more and more faster, his muscles reaping the benefits. While at his highest peak, which was quite high he formed a fist around a ginto tube, and brought his fist down to strike Rahs where ever he could. "friend! ULITIMA STRIPY WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I AM TIGER FIST!!!!!, Dues edition!" The ginto added weight to his fist, coupled with the gravity, his own augmented strength from the ginto and the pumping blood, this was easily his strongest punch. 

Time was running out this was the last move he could possible break out, and he knew Rahs would have something epic to counter with, it just came down to this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

Serp said:


> The electric wave blasted Kagato back, some parts of his body was getting scarred but he had to keep going, he couldn't feel the pain yet. He had about 2 minutes left.
> 
> Rahs was generating electricity, if Kagato had his powers he could have taken him out long range, but alas he couldn't and he couldn't get in close range to Rahs. Well couldn't isn't the right word, shouldn't would have fit better as Kagato picked him self up and charged back to Rahs.
> 
> ...



Rahs's skill had always been punches. He'd carved out a cave from a mountain with his fists. Squared off with the bankai of a Shinigami. Now was no different. Power to match power.

The electricity arcing around him gathered together in his fist, caught by his will to throw a punch. Binding it in a bright glow, he clenched his fist and threw a punch, right at Ogatak.

Fist to fist, the two met one another.

A massive explosion roared up within the arena.


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2009)

Kagato's fist filled and strengthened with reiryoku smashed into Rahs powerful thunder fist. 

Kagato could feel Rahs energy pouring into him as their two bodies connected. The powerful energy flowing into him and then back out, it was beautiful. But while he was in this moment of reflection. The excess energy, sweat, air, possibly blood, eletricity, silver chippings from the ginto had exploded. The point of connection was possibly the most dense place in the whole room, it was hard enough to flatten an atom, being the core of the blast the explosion vectors travelled from there and rippled through everything, fucking up peoples hair, ruining clothes, turned men gay for them. 

The energy from the fists had even created light, breaking physics while it shattered ear drums and destroyed retinas. 

An earthquake formed from these two giants clashing. And then as the light died down, the shaking stopped and the screams feel to low whimpers. Kagato lay back on the ground, completely drained. The after effects of the Ginto had hit and he had to take a nap, there was no way he could fight now, the match was Rahs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kagato's fist filled and strengthened with reiryoku smashed into Rahs powerful thunder fist.
> 
> Kagato could feel Rahs energy pouring into him as their two bodies connected. The powerful energy flowing into him and then back out, it was beautiful. But while he was in this moment of reflection. The excess energy, sweat, air, possibly blood, eletricity, silver chippings from the ginto had exploded. The point of connection was possibly the most dense place in the whole room, it was hard enough to flatten an atom, being the core of the blast the explosion vectors travelled from there and rippled through everything, fucking up peoples hair, ruining clothes, turned men gay for them.
> 
> ...



"Hah, hah," Rahs, one fist pressed against the ground, on his knees, breathed heavily, electricity sparking around him. Even the Shinigami hadn't given him that much fun. That had been, a rush.

Rahs stood, looking down at Otagak. "I didn't realise people this amazing were out there," he spoke to the sleeping man, "I hope we can do this again sometime." Rahs nodded to the announcer, who, with great relish, announced him the winner.

To Rahs's own amusement, the winner of the other semifinalist match quickly resigned, not even willing to step into the ring with him. Rahs had insisted Otagak be allowed a row of seats near to the arena. He wanted the man to be witness to what came next, should he awaken.

"You want this, don't you?"

Rahs jingled the bag of money to Melisa, who had entered the ring. "Yours if you win."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "You're a little too destructive when you're training," she laughed, "I think some serious on duty service is required. Frayzon, go join up with one of the onsite hunter groups for a month. 13th always had the best relations with them anyway."
> 
> "Wha?"
> 
> ...



Frayzon was always put off by timezones. They were something he never got. He was watching a sunset, and it had only been morning when he went through the world gate. He was shuffling his tarot deck, picking out random cards and putting them back into the deck. He was drawing The Lovers a lot, and was hoping that was a good sign. His Zanpaktou was making plenty of comments about the two of them, and Frayzon had to hope that wasn't it at least.

The members of the Hunter Squad had been informed of Frayzon's arrival, and were coming to pick him up. So until they arrived, Frayzon had to wait.

Time passed, and the sun went down, but still nothing. In annoyance, Frayzon began to scan for spiritual presences in the area. To his surprise, there appeared to be a Hollow nearby. He could have sworn there hadn't been one just before.

Drawing his sword, he headed into the forest behind him to investigate. Inside it, it was silent. Dead silent. Not the whisper of wind, or animal, or leaf. Nothing.

Then it began. The rustling, slithering sound of constant movement, seemingly from all directions. Frayzon was rapidly turning in circles, trying to track it, but he couldn't. It was a master of stealth this one.

He turned faster and faster, and maybe this was what the Hollow had wanted. She had no problems turning as Frayzon did, and binding him tightly in an instant. Frayzon struggled against the coils as he felt a tongue flick at his cheek.

"Mmhmmm, lover, is that you? I'd know your taste anywhere."

Oh no. Not here. Not again.

"You look unhappy," the tongue began to move across Frayzon's face, "Don't be sad. You taste too good to be sad. Be happy. I will devour you slowly, and savour every scrap of your flesh."

_Hands off, bitch, the man is mine!_

Frayzon's Zanpaktou disapproved greatly, but Frayzon couldn't get his hands to her if he tried. This time the Hollow would make no mistakes. The tongue wriggled around over his chest, as the Hollow took stock of every contour of his body.

A sudden surge of Reiatsu fell over the two, and with a hiss, the Hollow seemed to tunnel underground, though in fact a garganta had opened around her. Frayzon, suddenly released, feel to his knees.

"Ah, so the bitch had you," a Shinigami wearing a black cloak stood before Frayzon. "You should consider yourself lucky. Most of the time she bites their heads off first."

"Th...thank you," Frayzon stammered.

"You shouldn't have gone off alone," the man picked Frayzon up, "The Hollow we hunt aren't your average foes. Don't go getting hero ideas, kiddo."

Frayzon nodded. "Come on then." And he followed the black cloaked leader of the Hunter Squad. Somehow Frayzon knew he would encounter that Hollow again.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 24, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Reaper jumped back into the air and smirked. "If you want to destroy the tower. Destroy it." He grinned now. "I want to see you at full power Asesa. Give me a fight with no obvious outcome." Ssob sighed and took a large gulp. "Right... We... We should be close in level... I think...." He commented. "... I Just. I just need to gather my head... right." He raised his fist. "I'll make the first move!" He jumped back and threw a punch. "SSOB'S SPECIAL BALA!"



Asesa, with her blade already in hand, and in her stubborn style, decided not to bother dodging and merely met the bala straight on with her fist. The blast of energy exploded against it, but despite a few scorch marks, Asesa remained unharmed. She wiped her fingers with her free hands, smirking. "Hmpf. Special? Let me show you what you're up against."

With a roar, Asesa slammed her fist into the floor the three were standing on, enhancing the blow with a bala of her own. The shockwave spread throughout the length of the floor, shattering stone and collapsing the entire level. Asesa did not stop at this, quickly dropping to the floor below and launching herself at Ssob, sword out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lilith had been surprised by how difficult it was to shake Selia. Even the fiercest of attacks from the Fallen she handled with a calm exterior. Eventually the Priestess had to conclude that the young woman was a master of her art, and worthy of a far higher position than simple guardian of a small gathering.
> 
> Maybe she was the daughter of a lineage. Her brother had protected her from a Fallen, and somehow kept it from devouring her. Perhaps he and the Fallen had killed each other. Strong blood for that, if there was no one with him to restrain the beast.
> 
> ...



Zeke didn't even need Lilith or Selia's directions. He charged the first of the dogs and rammed the deathstone blade between its eyes. Selia threw a rock at the one that was moving to attack him from the side, distracting it so that when it turned to her, Zeke was able to shove his sword through the side of its head.

Lilith was trusting them, she had to make sure the entire Gathering was leaving as quickly as possible. The prickling in the back of her head that cropped up whenever a dangerous Fallen was coming had arrived. She needed to get everyone out of here.

"Got the last!"

Zeke's triumphant shout surprised her. Between him as the killer and Selia running distraction, the two had wiped out the entire pack. A single person shouldn't be able to kill that many fallen.

"Lilith, the last of us are leaving!"

"Good!"

Lilith beckoned Zeke and Selia, who fell in line behind her. Each of them took a hold of the bag full of deathstone, and set off at the end of the column of people leaving this place behind. Lilith dreamed of the day where the movement of the Cloaked Ones did not determine the future of a Gathering. But not this day.

A sudden rush of fear in her skull had Lilith scream before she knew what was happening, before the Cloaked One hidden behind a curtain of nothingness stepped out before them all.

Its mask was different from that of any Cloaked One seen before. It had strange yellow patterns, and was flat, not with the traditional pointing nose.

"What is that?" Zeke asked Lilith. She couldn't answer. Not for the knowledge of what would happen next. There was no way to escape the attention of a Cloaked One. They were doomed.

Selia had made a motion with her arms upon seeing the Cloaked One. She hadn't known what the motion meant, but she knew it had to be something important. But it returned no results. And somehow she knew it was because of what was missing, whatever had been on her left wrist.

A prickling rush from her right pinky had her look at the silver ring, which appeared to be more ornately decorated than ever. A sudden rush of strange thoughts came to her. Fighting it, defeating it. What made her think she could do that?

Before she realised what she was doing, Selia was making the same motion. And while nothing happened in her left hand, in her right a shape formed. It elongated into a short pole, seemingly decorated with a number of shapes, and made of some unknowable material.

Lilith turned as she felt the presence, and looked in shock at what Selia was holding. Selia, following the instructions given to her by the ring, raised the flute to her mouth and blew into it. The sound that emerged was pure, and its pitch echoed over the area. The cries of the Cloaked Ones ceased, and the common ones, approaching from behind, turned and slinked off.

Still following the method given to her by the ring, Selia moved her fingers as she blew into the flute, creating a melody. It held the attention of all, Cloaked One included, as Selia made it rise and fall to its crescendo. At the highest point, she stopped, and in the immediate silence that followed, pointed the end of the flute at the Cloaked One.

A second hole, immediately above its first, appeared, and the beast screamed, thrashing about in agony from the pain. Selia dived to the side, blowing another quick tune and pointing at its leg, which was severed by the spiritual blast.

"Go!" she roared. The stunned people needed no invitation, they ran, trying to get away from the thrashing Cloaked One. Lilith ran at Selia's side, but said nothing. For her part, Selia was too busy staring at the flute, lost in memories she couldn't remember. Who was she?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2009)

As they arrived, the Menos started to rampage around the city, Eruptan, and his companions walked away from the area of the Menos so not to be caught in there destruction.

"Lets search out some humans with high spiritual energy."Eruptan said to the group

They all started concentrating, they could sense several humans with high spiritual energy.

"Wow, a very lively town." Kai said.

They all moved towards the first human with high spiritual energy, as they came onto him, it was a small women, with black hair, looking in fear onto the hollows. A broken chain hang from her chest, it clanked as she ran away from the hollow. 

"Ahhhhh!" she screamed out.

Eruptan chased her down, pressing her against the ground with his right hand, then stabbing her though with his left. She let a scream of pain, then he brought her to his face, and ate her whole. Letting out a very large swallow, he felt the reitsu becoming part of him, he felt stronger just from one meal.

"That was good, I'm going to find more, you three meet me back at the park after hunting." Eruptan commanded.

"Yes boss."Kai said while giving a hand signal to Gorgan and Gorgai

They spilt apart, Eruptan leaving the group in search of strong reitsu spirits, he sensed another near by, even stronger then the last woman he ate. He went over to the area, and sensed the strong energy above him, then he saw a Shinigami, with a medium sized afro standing above him.

"A Shinigami eh?" Eruptan said directly to him.

"Hollow! Hadou #33: Soukatsui!" The Shinigami yelled out

A large fireball was shot from the hand of the shinigami, Eruptan jumped out of the way of Shinigami's attack, then burrowed into the ground. The Shinigami jumped down from atop the building, then looked at the whole Eruptan had created.

"Dam Hollows." The Shinigami said irritated.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

Asesa, with her blade already in hand, and in her stubborn style, decided not to bother dodging and merely met the bala straight on with her fist. The blast of energy exploded against it, but despite a few scorch marks, Asesa remained unharmed. She wiped her fingers with her free hands, smirking. "Hmpf. Special? Let me show you what you're up against."

With a roar, Asesa slammed her fist into the floor the three were standing on, enhancing the blow with a bala of her own. The shockwave spread throughout the length of the floor, shattering stone and collapsing the entire level. Asesa did not stop at this, quickly dropping to the floor below and launching herself at Ssob, sword out.

"ACID CLOUD!" Ssob jumps into the air and bends back, taking a deep breathe, then quickly bends forward and exhales a small green cloud towards Asesa,He dodges the cloud and continues towards Ssob, He quickly removes his blade and blocks her attack. The two are pushed further into the air as Ssob tries to stop her. With what force he can muster he pushes Asesa back. The two Vanish from sight, their blades suddenly connecting out of no where. Once more, they vanish and their blades connect in a different spot. 

the two continue to battle with Sonido, clashing all over las noches. "Heh, Interesting." Reaper paid no attention to the clash, what he was looking at was the now melting structure of the tower. "Acid." He thought to himself. "SSOB SPECIAL BALA!" Ssob fires his blast of red energy towards Asesa, "I've told you, that wont work." She clenches her fist and fires her own Bala, The two blasts clash in the air and create a large explosion. The two arrancar use sonido and clash within the cloud, clearing the sky with a single clash.

They break away once more, Ssob tries to get some distance and heads back towards the tower. He tried to get as much speed as he could, Asesa was following behind him. "Heh, SSOB SPECIAL BALA!" Ssob turned around and preformed a spinning kick, releasing a red ball of energy. "A bala... FROM HIS FOOT!?" Reaper burst out laughing. "This is too good!" Asesa held up her forearms together to block the blast. "Haha!" Ssob kicked once more and threw a punch. Two more Bala fly towards Asesa.

Boom...BOOM...BOOM! the clashes create three explosions in the sky. Ssob let's out a quick sigh. "Finally." He turns his back and begins to float down towards the tower. "Hey, Don't assume it's over till you see their body fade to light." Reaper smirked. The explosions clouds suddenly dispursed. Asesa stood, arms slightly burned looking at Ssob. "Is that all you've got to show?" She asked.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin looked around at the glowing feathers, then at the now black winged Espada. A second release, strange. He did not have any further time to contemplate this, as Lucido burst forward with a surprising amount of speed and swung at Potemkin with a golden fist.
> 
> With a quick leap backward, Potemkin was able to barely avoid the strike, the golden bands over Lucido's arms just skimming over his clothes. But while the fist was avoided, the secondary effect was not. When Lucido carried on his blow to the ground, a powerful explosion was carried outward, catching Potemkin in its wake and flinging him across the sands.
> 
> ...



The moment a form came out of the hole Lucido flew towards it, intending to finish of the bastard that ruined his face.Laughing manically he punched the duplicate.By the time the explosion went off the Rift Mine had already been activated.The explosion was swallowed up by the Rift far before it could fully form and Lucido screamed out in pain.

The Espada jumped back, large amount of blood forming a trail from the hole to where he retreated to.When he stopped he could be seen clutching his right arm, or better said what remained of his right arm. His hand and a good portion of his lowerarm was missing, bleeding heavily.It would recover over the course of 10-20 minutes, that is he could survive that long with only one arm.

Greatly angered he started flapping his black wings repeatedly, the white feathers being blown towards and into the hole.When he believed a sufficient amount had moved to that location he snapped the fingers on his one good and remaining arm.He would explode all of the feathers in that direction, intending to take Potemkin out once and for all.




> Kazuo entered the captain's office and bowed to Setsuka. His confidence had eroded a bit upon entering the captain's presence, but he was urged forward all the same. "Captain, I believe I have found some information on the man who murdered Asami." He hoped that she would be willing to listen to him. After all, his words were only as credible as he was as a witness. If they suspected him to be the culprit, his advice would come to nothing.
> 
> "I fought off one of the masked invaders to Soul Society not long ago." He assumed that Setsuka had heard of this attack--she was a captain after all. Furthermore, the memory of defeating such a foe renewed Kazuo in confidence. "And after he lay dead, a man from twelfth division came and took his body. I'm afraid that I did not get a good look at him, but I saw him leaving, and he bore the same shunpo that Asami's killer did. I believe he is the one we are looking for."



Setsuka was simply feigning interest at first, he was still the main suspect of course but due to other circumstances they (She and her officers) hadn't made much progress on this case. Mostly because Setsuka had been focusing on other things.But when a 12 division member was mentioned she truly became interested. Currently she was convinced 99% of every crime committed in SS had something to do with Shin and or Nagi.

"You could be on to something, I've been investigating a handful of shinigami and one of the main players happens to be a member of the 12th division."She refrained from mentioning it was Nagi, she didn't trust Kazuo yet and all she knew the man himself was the culprit and or involved with the schemes of Nagi and Shin.

"Let's take a look around the 12th division, it's the only solid lead we have at the moment and if we're lucky we'll run into the criminal."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

"Fuck but you gotta loud mouth," Carlos stopped the swinging bag with an outstretched fist. "Now I don't care if you've got some supermagical abilities from fairyland or wherever the fuck you got those things, but there's a phrase around here you should take to heart. Man up. You see me fucking around with shit like that? You punch that thing with your own strength."

Carlos set to beating the shit out of the bag. Maybe that was Brikan's idea. Throw in someone as fucking annoying as this and anyone would want an excuse to punch something.The thought made Carlos laugh, but he didn't stop his punches. If dipshit over there could get the bag that high, so could he.

Henry stood up and wiped his mouth. "This is my own strength." He shows off his golden gauntlets. "These gloves, They are my souls strength!" He rushes forward, His right fist begins to glow, He wasn't going to let that bastard show him up. Carlos jumped back, he wanted to see this. "RAAAH!!!" Henry's about to hit the bag when, FWAM!!!! A purple fist flies out of the floor and sends him upward. "I told you. Not to use that." Brikan comes walking up the stairs, four purple fists floating around him. "It's no fair using your ability when your partner can't."


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 24, 2009)

Marco walked into the 13th squad barracks keeping ahold of his Zankaputo, "Hey Kura, is it true you can use Bankai now?"
Marco turned around looking at the Shinigami, "Er... I rafer not talk about it much but, yes I can use Bankai and well... I still cant control it completely."
"I sure hope you dont plan on attacking Captain Isis..."
Marco turned around again, not liking everyone seeming to know of his abilitys likly meant Captain Isis was also aware. "No, I do not plan on harming Captain Isis. She is a much greater Captain then I could ever be. Anyway, any news?"
"Umm yeah, afew Captains and some Shinigami have gone through shikai gates or at least thats what I heard."
"Captains? Must be something important then, how come I wasn't informed?"
"10th seats arn't excatly high ranking Shinigami, as if they would be taken along even with..."
Marco held his Zankaputo at the Shinigami and stated, "Ranks mean nothing to me. My only goal is too become a Captain once I achieve that I will serve the commander and Soul Society with my life. Dont make the mistake to underesimate me 4th seat. Considering, some Shinigami have already left and I'm the only one in this squad excluding the Captain and possibly Vice-Captain Rukia. I guess i'll go assist." With that Kura disappered in a suddern burst of light due to the suddern burst of speed.

He arrived at the Shikai gate and stumbled over. _Damn, my legs hurt still after Rai's final attack._ He fell over shortly after rapidly. _Damnit Kura, I told you not to use that technique while outside of Bankai, you could of got stuck in the void by using that._
_But I didn't so let's go through this gate and help the others with whatever... is going on._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

With the Espada 

Most of the important members had shown up for the meeting now, and Maxi was the first to speak up."Alright, I'll just go ahead and say it."He stood up from his chair and smashed his fists down on the table."I've had enough of this easy life boring shit!"He announced."I don't know about you bastards but I didn't come here to sit around all day like I'm some kind of spoiled and pampered noble."

Having gotten most of it out of his system he sat back in his chair, and continued, though now far calmer."We're supposed to lead our kind to a new age, our age, and to that we need to take action, wipe out the Seireitei and rule not just over Hueco Mundo but Earth and Soul Society as well."The young looking Arrancar glanced at the expressions of the other members, attempting to discover their opinion.

"I say, we take our first step towards our domination, make the Shinigami fear the Espada and at the same time weaker their defence."He finally added."What we need to do, is kill one of their most prominent members, a captain."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

"Such brutal tactics." Supremo scoffs. "There is no need for such actions, why dirty our hands when we can send our followers. My men should be enough to handle a captain. but even so, It's not worthwhile. What would we gain from ruling the planes? the human souls would soon be consumed by the lesser hollow. The balance would simple crumble. I see no need for such a thing." He shrugged.

With Neku-

"Phew~" He was walking towards school, it'd been an interesting few months. Now time to sit back and relax at class. "WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!!!" FWAM! Kina threw a book at Neku's head as he walked into class, Neku simply tilted his head and avoided the book. "Ah... You've improved." Kina's eyes darkened. "KINA TOSS!" She throws four more books. Neku simply tilts his head and avoids them. "I've been busy, That's all." He comments walking over towards max and taking his seat. Haruko looks over to him and winks. "Damn good week i must say."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

With the Espada.

"Well ain't that a surprise, the little princess here doesn't feel like getting off his ass."Maxi replied to Supremo's complaints."The human world is nothing more then a breeding ground for our food, at this point it doesn't matter if it's ruled by us or not, what does matter is the problem of the Shinigami."Maxi commented."We can sit around here all day until they finally come here to destroy, since that's pretty much the reason why they exist."

"I've heard tales of an Espada that did a similar thing, sitting back and waiting for the Shinigami to come to them."He added."As you all know it didn't end well and it took 200 years for the Espada to be replaced."He got up again."What matters is to eliminate our enemies, only then we can sit back like this bastard here wants, perhaps all of you here are satisfied with their strength, have lost their ambition but I haven't."

"I still happen to have an hunger for more power, and instead of battling amongst each others I think it's wise for us to eliminate our enemies and grow stronger while doing so."He didn't care much for Supremo, he was the poster boy of the current state of the Espada."I assumed this meeting was to finally start doing something, or does everyone here agree with this pussy over there."He pointed at Supremo.

Lambo climbed up from his seat, he had to stand just to be able to see the faces of everyone."I want to do something, it's boring here."Was his....Well input.It seemed that Maxi had at least one person on his side.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Fuck but you gotta loud mouth," Carlos stopped the swinging bag with an outstretched fist. "Now I don't care if you've got some supermagical abilities from fairyland or wherever the fuck you got those things, but there's a phrase around here you should take to heart. Man up. You see me fucking around with shit like that? You punch that thing with your own strength."
> 
> Carlos set to beating the shit out of the bag. Maybe that was Brikan's idea. Throw in someone as fucking annoying as this and anyone would want an excuse to punch something.The thought made Carlos laugh, but he didn't stop his punches. If dipshit over there could get the bag that high, so could he.
> 
> Henry stood up and wiped his mouth. "This is my own strength." He shows off his golden gauntlets. "These gloves, They are my souls strength!" He rushes forward, His right fist begins to glow, He wasn't going to let that bastard show him up. Carlos jumped back, he wanted to see this. "RAAAH!!!" Henry's about to hit the bag when, FWAM!!!! A purple fist flies out of the floor and sends him upward. "I told you. Not to use that." Brikan comes walking up the stairs, four purple fists floating around him. "It's no fair using your ability when your partner can't."



Carlos wasn't that surprised by the purple fist. It seemed anyone with natural power was strong. But he didn't need magic abilities. All he needed was his own two fists.

He set to the bag, and put his all into it. He would get it to the roof. That was absolute.

~~~

Vale crossed his hands, leaning his chin upon them.

"And what exactly do you plan to do after you 'eliminate your enemies'?" Vale asked Maxi. "You have too much murder in your soul. If you kill them too fast, you'll lose the outlet for your killing."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

"You want this, don't you?" Rahs jingled the bag of money to Melisa, who had entered the ring. "Yours if you win." Melisa just smirked. "I've got all the money i need right now." she waves him off. "You're just small fish, why don't you go home to your mommy?" She smirked. Melisa was the lucky one in all this, after her first victory, she didn't need to fight anymore. She was given the championship title, They fought for the right to fight her. That made her feel good, all that money, just for the right to fight her. Yeah.. that was nice.

With Carlos-

"Make your physical self stronger and your weapons will do more for you!"  he turned to carlos. "Lacking all things quincy he can still move the bag further then you. work harder! improve physically! then maybe you can be like me! a mental giant!!!" Brikan cheered. "Do.. do you even know what a mental giant is..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

With the Espada

"That's something we should worry about in the future, besides there is always the matter of those rumored hybrids."He was referring to the Masquerade, though he had never ran into one, rumor was that some existed that had unrivaled power.

"Though I see not many of you seem to have _cojones _ around here, I will personally take care of the problem."It had become obvious it wouldn't happen otherwise."All I'm asking is for 2 maybe 3 more Espada members to join me to Earth, and have some fun there, if I want this plan of mine to succeed I will need to draw a lot of attention to Earth, enough so that captains will be sent down."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "You want this, don't you?" Rahs jingled the bag of money to Melisa, who had entered the ring. "Yours if you win." Melisa just smirked. "I've got all the money i need right now." she waves him off. "You're just small fish, why don't you go home to your mommy?" She smirked. Melisa was the lucky one in all this, after her first victory, she didn't need to fight anymore. She was given the championship title, They fought for the right to fight her. That made her feel good, all that money, just for the right to fight her. Yeah.. that was nice.



Rahs stretched himself out, sparks beginning to crackle around him. The voice inside him was yelling at Rahs, yelling for its body back, but Rahs was fighting it down successfully.

"I told you we'd fight," Rahs was determined, "And now, we fight."

His first action was a charge, with electricity surrounding his body. His fist lashed up, straight at Melisa.



InfIchi said:


> With Carlos-
> 
> "Make your physical self stronger and your weapons will do more for you!"  he turned to carlos. "Lacking all things quincy he can still move the bag further then you. work harder! improve physically! then maybe you can be like me! a mental giant!!!" Brikan cheered. "Do.. do you even know what a mental giant is..."



Carlos continued to work away at the bag. It was beginning to jar his muscles, even if he wasn't receiving dangerous recoil. Still, before his strength wore out, he'd only gotten it horizontal, pounding away at it from underneath, trying to force it higher.

He had to step out from under it, breathing heavily as it swung to and fro.

~~~

"If you plan on getting into a fight," Vale was still maintaining his own calm, "At least fight with the intention to win, not to create more fights. Violence and aggression are traits of Hollow, rising above that is becoming powerful."

It was as close to an insult as Vale would go, comparing someone to a Hollow. Not that anyone else here would recognise that. Vale stood and left. The Espada may lay their plans and play around. They only needed to be figureheads that brought Arrancar together, so that Vale could lead them to salvation.


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2009)

Lunas yawned. "My my Maxi-boya, why must you be such an angry little man." Lunas licked his lips.

"We know we are stronger than the Shinigami, why waste our time. Its not like its productive to waste our time crushing ants."

Lunas twiddled his fingers, as he did the reishi crystals in front of him became to float around, with a ball of reiryoku in the center. It was a miniature model of the solar system.

"Ok Maxi-boy, first we conquer this world and then onto the moon and beyond. I'll join in, plus there is a certain captain I have things both hard and soft to settle."

-----
Kagato had started to come to, his natural resistance to his own reiryoku that powered his ginto had come in handy.

But he couldn't believe his eyes in the ring next to Rahs was... Melisa, his eyes dilated as he stared at her. He remembered that he was meant to hate her, but he couldn't, he just couldn't. There was something about her that just flipped something in him. 

Seeing her refilled his fighting spirit. Kagato jumped up, and with his glasses, different reiryoku, different name and different hair. Melisa would not recognise him after this time.

He jumped up, seeming full energy, proving if he had not taken that Ginto gamble he would have been able to fight for alot longer maybe even take the crown from Rahs, but now Rahs was fighting not him.

"RAHS! FUCK HER UP!" He shouted, as he jumped about, hopefully surprising Rahs with his energy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

With the Espada

"You talk a lot for a glorified Arrancaration device."To Maxi Vale's use was limited to that."To a warrior it's more then obvious that battles are fought to win, but if you're not even aware of that you should just stay quiet and speak up when you are of use to us again."Maxi turned to Lunas."And you find it productive to sit here and dance all day....Or whatever it is you people here do?"

"But discussions like this aren't productive either, with you present and Lambo as well we should have more then enough, and their two of you can have that 'fun' you enjoy so much."Maxi prepared to leave."Kuma and Luciela, you two will come along with me."He then turned back to table again."Any others interested in joining?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

"I'll send along three of my Knights," Chronos spoke up, having arrived for the meeting. "This is, after all, only the first strike."

Loki, Thrud and Ran were waiting outside. Further away, Atlas was with Vali and Gersemi, explaining their part of the coming plan.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

Rahs stretched himself out, sparks beginning to crackle around him. The voice inside him was yelling at Rahs, yelling for its body back, but Rahs was fighting it down successfully."I told you we'd fight," Rahs was determined, "And now, we fight."His first action was a charge, with electricity surrounding his body. His fist lashed up, straight at Melisa.

Melisa smirked and jumped back, "Try this on for size." She flipped, grabbed the ground and ripped out a small chunk of it, no bigger then a baseball. "Melisa's special." She landed on her feet and threw the rock at Rahs. "Joutei Ball!" Rah's smack it away easily enough. Melisa jumped back once more, grabbed the ground, took a chunk and threw it  at Rahs, she continued to flip, tossing the small baseball sized rock sat him each time she grabbed a new one. 

With Supremo-

"Hmph." Supremo walks out of the room. "To think, I would be forced to share a title with those of no intelligence." He shook his head. "What use is there in ruling a world of nothingness. To slaughter the king and take the title, Use the shinigami as our own weapons, That is the idealogy of a true warrior. It's simple and easy to understand, That Maxi, He's nothing more then a brute whose yet to evolve."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Rahs stretched himself out, sparks beginning to crackle around him. The voice inside him was yelling at Rahs, yelling for its body back, but Rahs was fighting it down successfully."I told you we'd fight," Rahs was determined, "And now, we fight."His first action was a charge, with electricity surrounding his body. His fist lashed up, straight at Melisa.
> 
> Melisa smirked and jumped back, "Try this on for size." She flipped, grabbed the ground and ripped out a small chunk of it, no bigger then a baseball. "Melisa's special." She landed on her feet and threw the rock at Rahs. "Joutei Ball!" Rah's smack it away easily enough. Melisa jumped back once more, grabbed the ground, took a chunk and threw it  at Rahs, she continued to flip, tossing the small baseball sized rock sat him each time she grabbed a new one.



Once Rahs realised this was going to continue for a while, he retaliated with a different attack style. Grabbing the incoming rock, he spun around, charging it with electricity and throwing it back to Melisa. When it came close enough, he discharged the electricity as a large blast towards her.

Sparking!! was growing stronger yet. As Rahs closed the gap between the two, he began to lash out with a series of punches and kicks, each one using the energy of the last to grow stronger.

Melisa was countering easily enough, but she still hadn't gotten serious. Rahs had to strike a decider before that happened. His battle with Otagak had depleted some of his power.

Electricity flared up between them, and Rahs forced it all towards Melisa. He had to drive her back now.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

"Pff, Little shit." Melisa jumped back and transformed in one go. "Just transforming doesn't mean i'm serious." She comments. The attack wasn't that irritating, he was trying to get her to go all out. She knows that much, she's no fool. "I'll give you what you want then." she held out both of her arms, They grew a slit down the middle, strange blades popped out of them. They had pink handles and were shaped similar to a Taiji sword.

"This is a little trick i haven't used in a while." she smirks. "It's not powerful." she swings the blades. "They are just swords afterall." She begins to spin the blades around and cuts out a large chunk of the ring. "Take this you shrimp!" She kicks down, the large chunk flips into the air, she then jumps and spins, kicking the rock towards Rahs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

As a Hollow, combat had always been about Rahs's fists. He had been a gorilla type, taht was how it was.

As a human now, Rahs actually was able to use kicks along with punches. As the rock came flying in, Rahs jumped up, planted both feet against it and pushed back. With all the energy he was able to flood his body with, he had the strength to send the rock right back. Melisa cut it into pieces with a simple cross swing of her swords, but by that time Rahs had reengaged her.

_This is my soul. You are not welcome here._

A patch of spikes burst out of Rahs's right arm, threatening cuts to Melisa as his punch passed her by.

Moving fast, she slammed her leg into Rahs's side, and then another kick threw him back. Rahs planted a hand on the ground as he was thrown back, and the spikes that emerged from his skin held him tight. He swung around, lashing out with his legs at the woman once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

A patch of spikes burst out of Rahs's right arm, threatening cuts to Melisa as his punch passed her by.Moving fast, she slammed her leg into Rahs's side, and then another kick threw him back. Rahs planted a hand on the ground as he was thrown back, and the spikes that emerged from his skin held him tight. He swung around, lashing out with his legs at the woman once more.

Melisa flipped back and cut another chunk of arena out. This time, she kicked it up, sliced it into bits and began kicking the chunks of rock towards Rahs. Rahs countered with his own kicks, sending the rocks flying back towards Melisa, She just kept kicking the chunks herself. soon they were crashing into each other and destroying themselves. the attack finished when the final two chunks made contact and destroyed themselves. 

"Pff. Try this on for size."  He connected the blades at the hilt and rushed forward. she began to spin the blades, causing them to glow pink. "Melisa's death wheel!" She quickly jumped back and released the energy from her swords, sending a rolling blade of pink energy towards Rahs, Not only would getting cut by this hurt... but it was imasculating as hell.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2009)

Rahs crossed his arms, preparing for an electric surge to block the incoming wheel.

To his own shock and horror, nothing occurred. A moment before it hit, Rahs managed to move out of death range, but the cut along his left arm he just earned hurt like hell.

_Faker. You only have so much power. I could fight without wearing out my true abilities._

"If you're so dammed confident," Rahs growled, "Go ahead and fight."

Rahs was surprised at his reaction. Moreso at what came next. He was completely out of the driver's seat as the Hollow took control of the body and rushed Melisa. Hollow lived to attack their opponents. Even the weakest would. The power of Infinite Spines, the ability of the Hollow Rahs had taken over, allowed small and incredibly sharp spines to be generated from the skin endlessly. It was as natural as breathing.

Testing the waters, Melisa flicked up and sent a rock soaring at Rahs. The Hollow outstretched a hand, blocking the incoming rock. The sharpness of the spines covering his hand caused it to break, and it fell to pieces.

"Here I come!" it's voice was higher pitched, and a lot screechier than Rahs's voice. Spines began to appear all across its body.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 24, 2009)

*Power Part 3*​
Silver arrives at the dome and he Sonído's his way inside. He walks the quiet hallways only to see some other shit was going down, but Silver really didn't pay much attention.

He then finds Vale and comforts him, "Vale, I need to speak with you."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 25, 2009)

With Asesa

"Is that all you've got to show?" These bala had quickly grown from a minor nuisance to a major annoyance. "Stick to the swordfighting. Your blasts won't harm me." 

Asesa's free hand moved up and brushed along her hair. "Though, I wonder...How well do you think you can fight with your vision impaired?" With another sonido, Asesa was upon Ssob, striking with her blade. The strike was blocked by Ssob's own, but that had not been the intent of Asesa's attack. The speed of the sonido and subsequent immediate stop caused her hair to swing forward, fine particulates flowing out of it and into Ssob. Entirely harmless, but quite useful as an irritant, especially for the eyes.



Shin_Yagami said:


> The moment a form came out of the hole Lucido flew towards it, intending to finish of the bastard that ruined his face.Laughing manically he punched the duplicate.By the time the explosion went off the Rift Mine had already been activated.The explosion was swallowed up by the Rift far before it could fully form and Lucido screamed out in pain.
> 
> The Espada jumped back, large amount of blood forming a trail from the hole to where he retreated to.When he stopped he could be seen clutching his right arm, or better said what remained of his right arm. His hand and a good portion of his lowerarm was missing, bleeding heavily.It would recover over the course of 10-20 minutes, that is he could survive that long with only one arm.
> 
> Greatly angered he started flapping his black wings repeatedly, the white feathers being blown towards and into the hole.When he believed a sufficient amount had moved to that location he snapped the fingers on his one good and remaining arm.He would explode all of the feathers in that direction, intending to take Potemkin out once and for all.



Potemkin had earlier used his rift control abilities to protect him from the explosions of the feathers. He had felt the pressure of the blast against his negacion field and, knowing the strength of the attack, had no wishes to bear another. 

When he saw white feathers being blown into the hole, he knew exactly what would come next, and had no intention of being around for it. Fortunately for him, his current position allowed him another method of escape. Using reiatsu dominance and sheer strength, he forced his way into the walls of the hole he was in, disappearing into the sands of Hueco Mundo.

As he felt the sands around him shake from the force of the blast, Potemkin considered exactly how lucky he was. Were he not in a place out of Lucido's view and surrounded by a natural shield he could use to guard himself, he would have been severely damaged by such an attack. Rahs was right to call him such a lucky hollow.

It was now time for Potemkin to retaliate. Lucido may think him defeated, and if so he would be slower to shield himself as he had done before. That could very well give Potemkin the chance to finish the fight--and finish it quickly, as he did not like his chances in a continuing fight against those feathers and punches.

Bursting out of the sand nearby Lucido, Potemkin pointed an open palm at his opponent, firing a cero.



> Setsuka was simply feigning interest at first, he was still the main suspect of course but due to other circumstances they (She and her officers) hadn't made much progress on this case. Mostly because Setsuka had been focusing on other things.But when a 12 division member was mentioned she truly became interested. Currently she was convinced 99% of every crime committed in SS had something to do with Shin and or Nagi.
> 
> "You could be on to something, I've been investigating a handful of shinigami and one of the main players happens to be a member of the 12th division."She refrained from mentioning it was Nagi, she didn't trust Kazuo yet and all she knew the man himself was the culprit and or involved with the schemes of Nagi and Shin.
> 
> "Let's take a look around the 12th division, it's the only solid lead we have at the moment and if we're lucky we'll run into the criminal."



Kazuo had to admit he was rather surprised by Setsuka's belief of his statement. From her demeanor, she didn't seem like she was all that willing to listen to what he had to say. But apparently she was already looking into a member of the 12th division, which likely had something to do with it. Knowing nothing about her investigations, Kazuo had no idea whether it was remotely related, but he wasn't complaining.

What surprised him even more was Setsuka's use of the word "Let's." The last time she had spoken to him, she made it clear that the matter would be handled entirely by the 9th division, that he would not be included. But even if it was simply to aid in identifying the man he had seen escaping, Kazuo was being involved in the investigation. "Thank you, Captain. I'm glad to be of assistance. I did also hear the man speak, so if I were to come across him I may be able to recognize the voice."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 25, 2009)

With Asesa

"Is that all you've got to show?" These bala had quickly grown from a minor nuisance to a major annoyance. "Stick to the swordfighting. Your blasts won't harm me." 

Asesa's free hand moved up and brushed along her hair. "Though, I wonder...How well do you think you can fight with your vision impaired?" With another sonido, Asesa was upon Ssob, striking with her blade. The strike was blocked by Ssob's own, but that had not been the intent of Asesa's attack. The speed of the sonido and subsequent immediate stop caused her hair to swing forward, fine particulates flowing out of it and into Ssob. Entirely harmless, but quite useful as an irritant, especially for the eyes.

"guah!" Ssob began to blink wildly, What was that stuff! It burned his eyes like crazy. Some kind of.. Pepper spray!? Ssob wanted to wash out his eyes, But he was still in the middle of battle. "ACID CLOUD!" He let out a breath, Asesa sonido'd away from the cloud. She had seen what it could do, They were small, but one would not want to get in the way of the cloud. Ssob began to rub his eyes wildly. "It.. It wont come out." Asesa just scoffed. 

"There is nothing you can do." with a smirk, she turned to reaper. "You don't mind me killing your fraccion do you." He just shrugged. "If you gotta, you gotta." He grinned. "But that won't be happening." He thinks to himself. Asesa charges towards Ssob, sword drawn. Ssob can sense her coming, He doesn't hold up his blade, Instead, his body begins to glow red. "SUPER SHRINK!" Plop! Ssob shrinks as Asesa zooms by. "Oh?" Reaper blinked. "Using his shrinking to avoid attacks. Good." He nods. "But, can he use it for offensive attacks."

Ssob returned to normal and faced in Asesa General area. "When you can't see your target." He pointed his horns down. "SSOB'S SPECIAL CERO!!!"

With Melisa-

Testing the waters, Melisa flicked up and sent a rock soaring at Rahs. The Hollow outstretched a hand, blocking the incoming rock. The sharpness of the spines covering his hand caused it to break, and it fell to pieces."Here I come!" it's voice was higher pitched, and a lot screechier than Rahs's voice. Spines began to appear all across its body.

"This is a new one." Rahs lashed out at her, she jumped back. but he kept coming at her, swings, kicks, melisa jumped and dodged them all. But things were getting to be too close. She needed to get a little more serious if it was to continue on like this. "I'll just stop his movement." She Held out her right hand. "Angels Binds!" her nails shot off with spirit strings attached. Aiming for the hollow. 

The attack was ment to bind the target, No damage caused. A weak attack, But it woud come in handy. the more spirit put into the strings, the harder it was to break them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2009)

The Shinigami looked around the ground trying to spot where Eruptan might come out, just as he heard a sound he looked downward in front of him preparing his sword. Eruptan burst out on the ground from behind him.

"Shi..." The Shinigami yelled out as he got smacked by the backhand of Eruptans claw.

It sent him flying into a store window, causes some bleeding above his head.

"This is my first time fighting a Shinigami, please let me enjoy it, he he." Eruptan said gleefully.

The Shinigami got back his feet and charged at the hollow and took a swing at his head, Eruptan dug back underground right before the shinigami's attack hit him. Bleeding largly from his head, he wiped it on his outfit. Just as he finishes wiping his head, the ground below him started to sink, and he was being pulled in, he could see melted gravel in the center of the pit.

"What the hell!" He started trying to run out of the pit as fast as he could, but was slowly being pulled in.

Just then a blue fire ball flew into the bottem of the pit, closing up the pit, and saving the Shinigami. 

It was fired by a woman Shinigami standing a small distance away from the pit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Melisa-
> 
> Testing the waters, Melisa flicked up and sent a rock soaring at Rahs. The Hollow outstretched a hand, blocking the incoming rock. The sharpness of the spines covering his hand caused it to break, and it fell to pieces."Here I come!" it's voice was higher pitched, and a lot screechier than Rahs's voice. Spines began to appear all across its body.
> 
> ...



"Ugh, stupid...strings!"

_Are you an idiot?_ Rahs was surprised at how he had traded places with the Hollow. Now he was the inner voice, while the Hollow had control of their shared body. _It's ridiculously weak Reishi. Just break it down. I could convert it into Lightning with a thought._

"Then do so!"

And once again, Rahs was back in control. And it was with just a thought that the strings around him frayed, being converted into electricity.

"And we're back," his voice was back to normal as well.

_You'll run out of that Lightning soon. You need it to maintain control of this shell we have._

"Shut up!" Rahs had had just about enough of the Hollow, "If you weren't so weak, things wouldn't be this way. I've yet to see you be of any use, so shut up and sit down. I'm in control here, not you!"

It must have been quite a show, watching Rahs argue with himself. But such a display was enough to cause Melisa momentary interest, and create a momentary lapse in attack.

_You're just a spirit grafted on to a fatigueless shell. You only have raw power holding you in place. I am the core of this body. I am the strength._

"Then why am I in control? With my lightning, I have more strength than you could ever have."

_Until you run out._

The crowd was getting twitchy now. What was that kid doing? Standing around talking to himself? Maybe he was crazy.

"If I could produce more, I'd be unbeatable."

_Well you can't._

Rahs shook his head in frustration and the Hollow attempted to retake control. A patch of spikes burst out of Rahs's right cheek. Roaring, he shoved his will into the spikes, until they exploded into sparks, raining down from his cheek. A moment later, he realised he had converted the spikes into electric reishi.

"..."

_..._

"How many of those spikes can you put out?"

_I've never run out before._

Rahs and the Hollow smiled at the same time. Battlelust was a fine method of forging camaraderie.

From every point on Rahs's skin, once again, spikes began to emerge. They glowed brilliant yellow, being turned into electricity as fast as they were emerging. It continued until Rahs's entire body was shining with lightning.

_"SHINE SPARK!"_

In a surge of incredible speed, he crossed the arena floor to appear before Melisa, fist cruising towards her. She crossed her arms and took it, but was surprised at the fact that Rahs suddenly had the strength to push her back. Flipping into the air, Rahs delivered a series of fast kicks, most of which Melisa blocked before she ducked the final one, spun around and slammed her leg into Rahs's side.

He was sent flying across the arena, where he rebounded and crossed his palms. "SPARK CANNON!!!" A surge of lightning shot towards Melisa, who slammed it out of the way with a fully transformed fist.

It was officially on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

Isis Neith saw off Rukia, having run through her training session with the Vice Captain of 13th for today. Most of the Shinigami in her Division had been and gone, she was only waiting on a few more to stop by for today's training.

"Marco..." she sighed, "isn't it about time we got you reevaluated. You've been flying under the radar for a little too long now."


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 25, 2009)

Marco pushed himself up to his feet and turned around, "Captain Isis." He said with a respectful bow, seemingly slightly confused as to what she meant. "Under the radar Captain? I dont really understand what you mean, if your refering to us not speaking for sometime it's because your a busy person, like all the other Captains. Plus, I'm sure 20th seat has already told everyone I presume you know about my Bankai. I dont wish to ever fight a Captain for such rights your likly a better Captain then I could ever be. Although I would be lieing if I said I did not have a goal to be a Captain one day."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

"That's not important right now," Isis waved a hand casually. "What I think is important is that I've been out of touch. I've sensed you gaining strength, but haven't yet managed any follow up to see how you're adjusting to it."

Isis sat herself down in a chair, motioning for Marco to sit as well. "I want you to tell me about your sword, Marco," Isis raised her sword, clutched around the sheath by her hand, indicating it to Marco. "They're willful beings, and most Shinigami tend to be rather private about their Zanpaktou. But I think understanding a sword enough to tell someone else about it is important, especially for a Shinigami whose developed Bankai. It prevents any rifts between sword and Shinigami."

Isis shared a trait with her Zanpaktou. Kingdom of Nightmares did not attack the opponent's body, but their mind. Similarly, Isis was more interested in the mind of others, rather than their strength. Asking Marco to talk about the representation of his spirit would give her a good insight into just what kind of person he was. That was important for a Captain and their subordinate.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 25, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "That's not important right now," Isis waved a hand casually. "What I think is important is that I've been out of touch. I've sensed you gaining strength, but haven't yet managed any follow up to see how you're adjusting to it."
> 
> Isis sat herself down in a chair, motioning for Marco to sit as well. "I want you to tell me about your sword, Marco," Isis raised her sword, clutched around the sheath by her hand, indicating it to Marco. "They're willful beings, and most Shinigami tend to be rather private about their Zanpaktou. But I think understanding a sword enough to tell someone else about it is important, especially for a Shinigami whose developed Bankai. It prevents any rifts between sword and Shinigami."
> 
> Isis shared a trait with her Zanpaktou. Kingdom of Nightmares did not attack the opponent's body, but their mind. Similarly, Isis was more interested in the mind of others, rather than their strength. Asking Marco to talk about the representation of his spirit would give her a good insight into just what kind of person he was. That was important for a Captain and their subordinate.



Marco sat down as told and listened until she had finished, being respectful as always and maintaining eye contact and listening closely to what his superior had to say. Once finished he looked at his Zankaputo slightly uneasyily. After considering he never planned to try and take first seat by force what harm could it do sharing knowledge? Especially with Captain Isis already sharing hers.

"My Zankaputo is light element based, her name is Hikari Ryu. She's highly protective over me which isn't what I expected from a Zankaputo avatar. I dont like to think of her as a soul though rafer than something born from my own personality and spirit.

She allows me to bend light that surrounds me into dense forms allowing me to use it as a shield or weapon, my Bankai allows me to gain greater control over the surrounding light and increases my speed moderatly and a 50% chance of causing extra damage to hollows at the cost of me using more of my Stamina. I still yet to master it though and I'm limited to around 3 minutes of Bankai before it deforms.

The main weakness I surpose would be me fighting in a long duel with any oppent and the fact I require to block oppents attacks with her to use the stronger techniques but the down side is most of them hurt me as well and... well they seem to hurt Hikari so I try and avoid them.

I often consult her about a condition I'm becoming increasingly worried of ever since my encounter with a Vizard, whatever a Vizard is."He replied clearly, having no idea as to what one was. Understandable considering, he wasn't a high ranking member of Soul Society. Ever since my encounter though... I been getting rapidly stronger and my bond with Hikari as improved greatly as a result. Over all, are bond seems to be strong due are relationship of her being my guide... In a way."


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2009)

"Vice-Captain!" The afro Shinigami said in respect, as he stood up.

"Growl Haineko!" She yelled out as she pulled out her Zapakutou.

Her sword broke up into smoke, and Eruptan looked confused, and suddenly he felt a stinging pain across his stomach, he had been cut. Alerted that he was in danger he burrowed underground, and went below a building. 

"Are you alrite ?" She said

"Yes Vice-Captain Matsumoto." The Afro Shinigami said

"Alrite you hunt down the small ones, I'm going to take care of the big ones."Rangiku said

"Yes mam." The shinigami said blushing.

She starting to attacking the Menos taking them down one by one, as they fired Cero's at her, and she Shunpo'd out of the way. 

Eruptan decided now was a good time to strike, he bursted out of the ground and impaled the the Afro Shinigami, but the Shinigami cut at his arm. Eruptan tossed the Shinigami off of his hand onto the ground, he was bleeding profusely. He was  backing away from Eruptan as he held his wound with his hand.

"Your going to pay Shinigami for hurting me." Eruptan said irritated

Rangiku turned back to the Afro Shinigami, but was having trouble fighting the Menos Gillian, she couldn't reach him in time. Eruptan grabbed the Shinigami as he knocked his Zapakutou out of his hand, and bit him in a half, he screamed out in pain, but was soon silenced as he was chewed.

"Shit.."Rangiku said as she was heading back over to the their area.

Eruptan could feel a sudden surge of reitsu flowing within him, this had been the first time he ate a shinigami, it was a rushing feeling.

"This is great!!!!" He screamed out, but he knew he was injured and had to retreat.

He opened up Garganta and started to go inside, Kai and his group, and the remaning Menos all retreated as well.

"So long Shinigami!" Eruptan said with a chuckle

"Was that more then just a lowly hollow?" Rangiku thought to herself


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

"So you trust her?" Isis already knew the answer to that. "That's important. A zanpaktou must be trusted to be able to use its full strength. As bloodthirsty as mine can get, I'd trust her with my life if my back was against the wall."

Isis smiled, thinking on what she'd learned. "It's a shame you and Erin never met. She had a light based Zanpaktou as well." Thinking on Erin, Isis decided to redouble her efforts to finding just where her former Shinigami had gone. She wouldn't stand for whatever had happened to her.

Finally, the interesting point. The one Isis had prevented herself from interrupting.

"Vizard, you say?" she crossed her hands, leaning forward, "Tell me everything about this encounter.'


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 25, 2009)

"Yeah, some cloaked figure has appeared twice now to me, first time was while I was training outside of Soul Society talking about how questioning a Zankaputo can help make the bond between Shinigami and Zankaputo stronger. She had a Zankaputo so I only assumed she was a Shinigami to begin with and asked for her name. After she didn't give it me I unsealthed my Zankaputo and held it in a defensive stance after that... She released her own and passed right through every defense I had and caused inernal damage but seemed to avoid any major organs. Thats why I was in the 4th division ward for about 5 days recovering.

The 2nd encounter was more recent and she seemed willing to talk more saying Soul Society isn't fighting for justice and went as far to say Soul Society and Hollow where very similiar. Her name is Rai I believe and she kept refering to me as a descendant so I can only assume her family name would be Kura if she was unmarried. Thats when I started to get concerned, she kept saying I should defect from Soul Society as soon as possible and leave. Something to do with hollowification or something like that, not sure what it is but since then I been worried about what I felt like after using Bankai for the first time.

I'd wouldn't doubt that she is from Soul Society and has a great deal of knowledge about the internal organs and how the body works so I have to assume she is from the 4th squad. From what little knowledge I have her Zankaputo can ignore all metals but not elements and her stranght is far beyond mine, even in my Bankai form she easily over powered me and mentioned something about me not worth fighting with a mask. After that she ran away using Shunpo and some kind of Kiduo to hide her Raistus. Plus, she seemed to keep going on about an Inner-hollow and so does Hikari. Plus, saying that the feeling I felt after using Bankai the first time meant that sooner or later I would go through whatever Hollowification is but it doesn't sound good."Marco said looking extermly worried and uneasy about the subject. Ever since he became a Shinigami he wasn't worried about anything but his reputation and hurting Hikari, until recently when he encountered Rai for the 2nd time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

Isis sighed, thinking on the information she had just received. So Vizard were making their presence known. She should have expected that. Hadn't the invaders had Vizardlike Reiatsu? Every crappy event in recent Shinigami history was probably trackable back to Vizard interference. Isis suddenly had a brainwave as to whether or not Erin's disappearance and that scroll had something to do with them. She had been researching Shinigami and Hollow relationships after all.

"I'm going to tell you something important now, Marco," Isis looked directly into his eyes, "This information will not leave this room. I'm telling you this because, as a Bankai level Shinigami, you will soon enough be trusted with a position of responsibility, and in the upcoming uncertain times, knowledge is important.

A Vizard is the opposite of an Arrancar. While an Arrancar is a Hollow that has overcome its Hollow nature, a Vizard is a Shinigami that gives into a Hollow nature, creating a Hollow spirit within their soul. The odds of a Vizard who can retain their personality emerging from this is low, it takes immense mental strength. What is said to be the benefit is that a Vizard will have superior strength to a Shinigami on a one to one basis.

However, you have to understand this. Hollow natures are never fully restrained. Every Vizard throughout history is a ticking time bomb, waiting to explode. The duty of a Shinigami is to purify Hollow and protect souls. A primary aspect of this is to protect one's own soul first. Hybridisation puts this at far too much risk to make it a worthwhile activity. That is why it is banned within Soul Society, because it places huge risks on both individual and group as a whole. The Vizard still out there are dissenters from Soul Society because they have either had Hollow powers forced on them, and been unwilling to be reverted, or have taken them willingly. In either case, they have made themselves enemies of Soul Society."

Isis stood, thinking further. Fourth Division. She should pay Captain Unohana a visit. She hadn't seen her before when she brought Nagi there after all.

"You should consider yourself informed," she spoke to Marco still. "Understand that the power that comes with the Vizard is not something a Shinigami desires. It is too unwieldy and dangerous. Whatever this Rai's association with you may be, I would ask you to remain calm in your dealings with her, should you meet again. For now, think on what I've told you. I want to hear from your own mouth that you understand the reason a Vizard is not a Shinigami. The sword we have is meant to protect, not attack."

Isis didn't like having to discuss Vizard, because it partly reminded her of her brother's experiments, but mostly because she was just repeating what she'd been taught. She believed that Shinigami should not become Vizard. That was true. But still, she couldn't feel right saying something without having the full measure of it.

"I'm heading out to Fourth, and then to a few other locations. Stick around Thirteenth and train yourself. Speak with your sword as well. They always do the right job of keeping us on track."

She stepped outside the training complex and vanished with a Shunpo step. Something was nagging at the back of her head, but she couldn't figure what.


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 25, 2009)

"Captain..."Marco said watching her disapper he looked at his Zankaputo breifly and looked up worriedly, "Guess I'll have to find a way to surpress it I'm not going to give into something that will result in me causing harm on others." He remained in the room, not sure what to do any more. Training would be problematic since everyone seemed to be less trusting since he got Bankai, atleast Captain Isis gave him information on what kind of oppent Rai may well be and that she is likly an oppent of Soul Society. He decided to do as the Captain said and went to train for with himself being sure to stay within the great Shikai wall that surrounded the noble's and Headquaters of the 13 protection squads.

He only hoped that Rai was wrong and that he would be a great Captain, like Captain Isis in the near future if he ever achieved such a status but he didn't doubt it. _Hikari, how long could I have until I'm possibly forced into becoming one of them._
_If you dont over use your Bankai... You could technically never be forced into it but at the rate your using it, a few years maybe. Just dont use Bankai unless you feel the need to, at least not until we have mastered it. Their's alot of room for him to try and take over every time you use your unmastered Bankai, once mastered we should be fine unless you give in to it._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 25, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> With Asesa
> 
> Potemkin had earlier used his rift control abilities to protect him from the explosions of the feathers. He had felt the pressure of the blast against his negacion field and, knowing the strength of the attack, had no wishes to bear another.
> 
> ...



The Cero decimated Lucido's lower body, a look of utter surprise on his face as he dropped down to the ground and then finally smacked into it.He had been utterly defeated by Potemkin, who hadn't even released. Lucido was simply overpowered. The current, or soon to be former, Octova Espada would heal his wounds over time and maybe even take a lower seat in the Espada eventually.

But his days as the 8th were numbered, now he would have to try and stay alive, while enduring this agonizing pain.





> Kazuo had to admit he was rather surprised by Setsuka's belief of his statement. From her demeanor, she didn't seem like she was all that willing to listen to what he had to say. But apparently she was already looking into a member of the 12th division, which likely had something to do with it. Knowing nothing about her investigations, Kazuo had no idea whether it was remotely related, but he wasn't complaining.
> 
> What surprised him even more was Setsuka's use of the word "Let's." The last time she had spoken to him, she made it clear that the matter would be handled entirely by the 9th division, that he would not be included. But even if it was simply to aid in identifying the man he had seen escaping, Kazuo was being involved in the investigation. "Thank you, Captain. I'm glad to be of assistance. I did also hear the man speak, so if I were to come across him I may be able to recognize the voice."



She didn't care much for that last bit, acting as if she had warmed up or something, that she had revealed to be not that mean and untrusting at all.Well maybe she was reading into it too much but his tone and facial expression made her come to that conclusion."Don't delude yourself, you're only coming due to being the only witness, after all.

"This time she put the emphasis on the."_I_'m only taking you along in the case we get lucky and manage to run into the suspect, maybe even get him, or her, to use Shunpo."Well that was a long shot, but a witness identification like that would make her job a lot easier."Also you will only speak when I give permission to you, you are not part of my division and so you have no authority, all you do is be a witness and follow me around until I say otherwise."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

"What did you say?"

Isis stared in shock at Isane, who blew loudly into a handkerchief. The Captain couldn't believe what Fourth Division's Vice-Captain had told her.

"It's...it's true," Isane sniffed, "One of the R...Royal Guard came, and told the Captain they needed her. C...Captain-C...commander later came here and told me they'd taken her to be the next Spirit King."

Isis continued to stare, as her brain failed to click into gear. After a few more minutes of silence, she sat down heavily. "Wow," she put a hand to her forehead, "I need a drink."

~~~

A swirling portal burst open in the core of Hueco Mundo, and a mass of blood poured out, painting the floor red. A moment later, a figure burst out of it, body coloured as red as her hair. She turned to face the portal again, shards of hollow falling from her body. The next figure to burst out was just as red as she was, even more so, in fact, due to his missing arm. Narriko swore, and grabbed him as he collapsed.

The final person to escape jumped out backwards, his hands already invoking the sealing procedure. A massive black arm burst out of the portal, lunging for him, but was cut off by Narriko as she jumped it, stabbing the broken remains of her Zanpaktou into it and putting her full strength into it.

The portal sealed, the three surviving members of the Royal Guard took a moment to breath.

"Fuck," Narriko punched the ground, wiping blood out of her one remaining eye, "FUCK!"

"We lost," Kalleth, always reserved, kept his cool, "It's over."

"It's NOT over!" Narriko rounded on him, "We find another candidate, go back and get them on that throne!"

"How?" Kalleth, pushed to breaking point, yelled back at Narriko, "They're all dead! If the ten of us couldn't do it, what can the three of us in this state do? We. Lost."

"My arm," Gex groaned, grabbing for what wasn't there, "It won't regenerate."

"These wounds aren't going to heal," Narriko sighed, touching her dead eye, "we're stuck with them."

"The portal will begin to break over the next few weeks," Kalleth offered a hand to Narriko and Gex as he stood, "We should go."

"Go where?" Narriko was despondent, "We've lost everything. We're no longer good to anyone."

"Go somewhere," Kalleth put some energy into opening a Garganta. "There's somewhere out there we can go. So let's find it."

Narriko, trying not to let on to her missing foot, lent Gex a shoulder as the three headed into the unknown. What more could they do? They lost, it was only a matter of time now.

The silent gathering of Vasto Lorde only stared.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 25, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "guah!" Ssob began to blink wildly, What was that stuff! It burned his eyes like crazy. Some kind of.. Pepper spray!? Ssob wanted to wash out his eyes, But he was still in the middle of battle. "ACID CLOUD!" He let out a breath, Asesa sonido'd away from the cloud. She had seen what it could do, They were small, but one would not want to get in the way of the cloud. Ssob began to rub his eyes wildly. "It.. It wont come out." Asesa just scoffed.
> 
> "There is nothing you can do." with a smirk, she turned to reaper. "You don't mind me killing your fraccion do you." He just shrugged. "If you gotta, you gotta." He grinned. "But that won't be happening." He thinks to himself. Asesa charges towards Ssob, sword drawn. Ssob can sense her coming, He doesn't hold up his blade, Instead, his body begins to glow red. "SUPER SHRINK!" Plop! Ssob shrinks as Asesa zooms by. "Oh?" Reaper blinked. "Using his shrinking to avoid attacks. Good." He nods. "But, can he use it for offensive attacks."
> 
> Ssob returned to normal and faced in Asesa General area. "When you can't see your target." He pointed his horns down. "SSOB'S SPECIAL CERO!!!"



Asesa's eyes widened as she turned to see the cero streaking towards her. There was no time to escape. The blast washed over her, hurtling her form into the ground below. A cloud of sand rose into the air from the point of impact, obscuring the view of the Espada.

As a gust of wind blew the sand away, Asesa could be seen, standing tall. Her skin was scorched, her clothes were torn, but more noticeable than anything was the look of pure rage that had appeared on her face. She was not very harmed by the blow, but this attack had thrust her from a state of extreme annoyance to blind, murderous fury.

For a moment, she seemed unable to form a coherent thought, let alone sentence. Then, finally, she regained enough control over herself to hold out her blade and scream "Swarm, _Legi?n_!"

A fiery explosion burst outward form Asesa's body, ripping through the sands and shaking the ground in that area of Las Noches. The explosion faded out, and standing in the center of the newly formed crater was Asesa's released form. Her body was covered in a shining bronze armor, her arms lined with spiked claws and ending in two sharp spikes. Out of her lower back were two more limbs, ending in spikes as well.

"I'll turn the sands to glass and wipe you off the face of Hueco Mundo!" Asesa yelled out, a lightning blue blast of energy firing out from her and towards Ssob.



Shin_Yagami said:


> The Cero decimated Lucido's lower body, a look of utter surprise on his face as he dropped down to the ground and then finally smacked into it.He had been utterly defeated by Potemkin, who hadn't even released. Lucido was simply overpowered. The current, or soon to be former, Octova Espada would heal his wounds over time and maybe even take a lower seat in the Espada eventually.
> 
> But his days as the 8th were numbered, now he would have to try and stay alive, while enduring this agonizing pain.



Potemkin pulled his body entirely out of the ground, feeling the sands shake from a explosion across Hueco Mundo. No time to find out what that was. He approached the crippled Lucido, not intending to attack further but still holding his sword out in case the Espada tried to attack him again.

He had to wonder whether Lucido would even live for much longer. He was gone from the waist down. "If you will still survive, I suggest you give up. I have no interest in killing another of the Espada." These arrancar were, after all, to be his allies.



> She didn't care much for that last bit, acting as if she had warmed up or something, that she had revealed to be not that mean and untrusting at all.Well maybe she was reading into it too much but his tone and facial expression made her come to that conclusion."Don't delude yourself, you're only coming due to being the only witness, after all.
> 
> "This time she put the emphasis on the."_I_'m only taking you along in the case we get lucky and manage to run into the suspect, maybe even get him, or her, to use Shunpo."Well that was a long shot, but a witness identification like that would make her job a lot easier."Also you will only speak when I give permission to you, you are not part of my division and so you have no authority, all you do is be a witness and follow me around until I say otherwise."



Kazuo could hear an angry scoff coming from his zanpakuto spirit. Seigi had an especially strong sense of pride and an even stronger sense of self-worth. Even when dealing with a captain, it did not appreciate this sort of tone. Kazuo, however, felt otherwise. A captain had every right to speak this way to him. And besides, any way to find the culprit was a way he would be willing to take. "Thank you Captain. I'll do exactly as you say."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 25, 2009)

"I'm getting really tired of you." Melisa grumbled, She connected her blades once again and began to spin them, as she got faster, she released a wheel of energy towards Rahs, she then turned, Releasing another and turned again releasing a third. "Three's my limit." she thinks to herself. "But i should be able to make it work. It's not worth it using my ultimate attacks so soon, The chance of him dodging with his small body is too great..." A grin slowly formed on her face. "Then again.... if i can create a big enough blast. He wont be able to dodge.. some of the audience might die though.." 

With Akira-

"U...urgh...." He rubbed his head, he can't remember anything that just happened. "Wh..what?" He looked around. "I understand. you're soul knows bankai, but your mind doesn't." kama nods. "That... that makes no sense..." akira comments. "Akira, This world doesn't make sense." Kama turns to him. "Remember those words. This world doesn't make sense." Kama placed his hand on Akira's chest, He could sense the hollow's reatsu. 

"You fought braveley. Against someone far beyond your league. In the process, you lost a piece of yourself." Akira looked down. "A few pieces." He comments. "I see. you don't remember that either. For now, It's ignorable. But i will continue to watch you Akira, Should the event's on Okinawa happen again." Kama turned to leave. "I will cut off your head."

With Ssob-

"I'll turn the sands to glass and wipe you off the face of Hueco Mundo!" Asesa yelled out, a lightning blue blast of energy firing out from her and towards Ssob. "Shit!" Ssob had finally gotten that crap out of his eyes, He had to figure out a way to counter the attack, FAST!  Ssob used Sonido to try to escape, He didn't make it in time, half his body was hit by the blast. 

"Guah..." His right eye was closed, His body burned and blood over half his face. "Shit.." He felt the pain in his arm... It felt useless... It was far too burned. "Damn it..." He had one thing he could do... He'd never really put it to the test, But it would cost him a lot in the long run. Ssob took his sword out and gently placed it under his right arms armpit, sliccing upward. 

His shoulder began to bubble, the bubbles grew larger, formed skin over them and veins. Soon, the bubbles exploded outward and formed a new arm, covered in a strange goo. Ssob clenched his right hand a few times. "One last thing to do here." He let out a deep breathe, He had to match Asesa. "Melt them away! Fuego Hormiguero!!"

his body glew red and exploded with power, The air around him became dense. A cloud of red dust forming around him. soon, it began to swirl and condense on Ssob's body, When it finished, He stood, an insect like body, Large horns, but his face left unchanged. "All right!" Ssob points At Asesa. "Try this on for size!" He holds his hand out, charging up his Cero. "SSOB'S SPECIAL, RELEASED FORM BALA!!!" 

The red ball fired forward, Asesa smacked it away with relative. ease. "EEEHHH!!!????" Ssob exclaims. "That.. that was my released bala!" Reaper sweatdropped. "Bala's are far weaker then cero's...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "I'm getting really tired of you." Melisa grumbled, She connected her blades once again and began to spin them, as she got faster, she released a wheel of energy towards Rahs, she then turned, Releasing another and turned again releasing a third. "Three's my limit." she thinks to herself. "But i should be able to make it work. It's not worth it using my ultimate attacks so soon, The chance of him dodging with his small body is too great..." A grin slowly formed on her face. "Then again.... if i can create a big enough blast. He wont be able to dodge.. some of the audience might die though.."



Lightning was crackling around Rahs as he directed it, forming a bolt which struck through the incoming disks.

_I still have more._

"I can keep going."

Rahs was generating a huge amount of electric Reishi, making as much available as he could. That there was a limit on how much he could control had not yet come to mind. He was still intoxicated with this power.

"Spark Rush!!" Rahs made a sudden movement, as if he was about to charge Melisa. What emerged was a lightning copy of himself, rushing directly at her. He released three more of these, and ran after them, coating himself in Lightning appear the same. Melisa was dodging them, but when she realised Rahs was amongst them, she lashed out and cut through them all.

Rahs charged out from the bottom half of the second clone, swinging his arm up in a coathanger.


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2009)

Kagato was jumping around, going crazy.
"Rahs, Melisa is no match for you. Fuck her up!"


----
Nagi was busy rummaging through Mayuri's details. He had Veto'd a list of Maggots nest captives from the 2nd division. Each one came with a picture next to them. He finally reached the man he had seen. 
"Serpentious Orochi." In his picture he looked young, but now the years had made him look beyond his years. 
Nagi then called up records on this Serp character. He was a scientist, he had created something called Memory candy as well as an array of other discoveries and inventions, until one of them got him chucked into the maggots nest.

His last project involved research into shinigami or souls, coupled with hollow features. 
"This Serpentious Orochi ey, who are you and what is your connection to me, and who is Leviticus." 

"Taichou, it seems that the hollow hybrids that attacked where looking for him, could he be their leader?" Nemu asked.

"No Serp was arrested before his experiments came to full realization. His assistants fled being arrested with his research it could be linked to them."

"But Serp was fuku-taichou plus level going into the maggots nest, although it strips you of your powers your reiryoku still strengthens, if he were to gain shinigami powers again, he would be high captain level. And if the group that took him can now augment people with hollow powers, I fear his strength."

"I know Nemu, its seems from these records he gained his level pretty fast, the memory candy helped to boost his power in such a small time limit."

"But why?"

"It seems that memories are linked to experience, and thus greater control and faster learning curve."

"I see, if it comes to it and you have to fight him do you think you can do it."

"Not in my current state, but Kaima said my journey is far from over and at each milestone I get closer to my true power. I have the feeling that my secrets lie with Serp, his experiments seemed to relate to my previous problem. Serpentious Orochi, who are you and where are you."

-----
Meanwhile in Avalon.

Serp had gone through his primary coronation. 
"Woah, I can feel all this power going through me." As he said that a woman appeared to the left of him.
"I would like to feel your power going through me." She said as she licked her lips. And then another woman appeared to Serp's right.
"And me!" She licked her lips also.
"Me too!" Said another one also on his left.
Serp looked at the women they were all identical, triplets at first thought but they were too similar, even for that.

The women started to rub their hands over him. "I heard you were locked away for over 100 years, without a womans touch. Let me touch you."
"No let me!" 
"Or me!"

Serp just laughed, and turned his back to the woman. And then in a wisp of smoke 2 of them disappeared. And the one remaining one went up to his ear and spoke, "I am Morgana, feel free to visit me whenever." And then she licked his ear and disappeared in a wisp of smoke.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 25, 2009)

Melisa jumped back, Rah's attack cutting her shoulder. "Damn it." She grabs her left shoulder and looks around. The audience is too close, She needs to find a way to avoid hitting them. She looks up, one option left. She ran towards Rah's, She faked like she was about to Attack, instead jumping as high into the air as she could manage. she flipped her body as she reached the maximum of her jump, pointing her right arm down at the ring. "I'll just destroy the ring and you with it!" the sides of her arm split, using her wrist as a base. "ANGEL'S CROSSBOW!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Melisa jumped back, Rah's attack cutting her shoulder. "Damn it." She grabs her left shoulder and looks around. The audience is too close, She needs to find a way to avoid hitting them. She looks up, one option left. She ran towards Rah's, She faked like she was about to Attack, instead jumping as high into the air as she could manage. she flipped her body as she reached the maximum of her jump, pointing her right arm down at the ring. "I'll just destroy the ring and you with it!" the sides of her arm split, using her wrist as a base. "ANGEL'S CROSSBOW!!!"



"It's not over yet!"

Rahs followed Melisa's movements, and pointed his index and middle fingers at her, right arm stretched forward, let arm bent back. A bolt of lightning formed between the two pairs of fingers, and all of the electricity around Rahs, as well as what was still being generated from his body, compounded into a single bolt.

It launched, and met Melisa's blast only a little way above Rahs. But his goal wasn't to deflect the blast. It was to reflect it. While the explosion did move in all directions, it centred upwards, towards the falling Melisa.

In the remains of the smoke from the explosion, Rahs couldn't see what happened to Melisa. He'd run out of electricity though, after putting so much into that bolt.

_I can't produce anymore spikes._

Ah. Crap. It seemed Rahs was done here. He didn't even have the energy to move. He fell back, exhausted, trying to take hold of this body. For a shell, it sure knew how to be unconscious like a pro.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 25, 2009)

Melisa fell thought the explosion and rolled across the Areana. "Damn it." She coughed, her body burned. "That little shit..." She placed her hand on her knee, trying to aid herself in standing up. "The winner, AND STILL CHAMP!!! MELIS-AAAHHH!!!" The announcer cries out. "Just give me my money." she grumbles, standing up, then falling flat on her face. "Crap..." she coughed. "I'll.. get up in a second..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2009)

Carlos sat down, breathing heavily. The punching bag was swinging merrily to and fro, and there was a dent on the ceiling from where it had impacted. Henry was staring at Carlos with a look that was a cross of hatred and awe.

Carlos, for his part, was goddamn tired. It was time to go home though.

"Yo, boss," Brikan was nearby, "I'm heading home for the evening. How much are future lessons?"

~~~

Selia sighed, trying to find sleep. The new home of the Gathering was less lush than the previous one, but also less attractive as grounds to the Fallen.

Many people had been curious as to Selia, others afraid, some just didn't want to understand. The girl had done something, Priestess magic many of them accused, to stop the Cloaked One.

Lilith had questioned Selia, but come to the conclusion that it was instinct locked in memory, not knowledge that let her use the ability.

Each day, Selia practised with her flute. No new powers came from it, but she felt the need to learn how to control its sound. Eerie refrains often echoed over the Gathering. Some theorised it kept the Fallen away.

Zeke and Lilith, the only two capable of seeing Fallen besides Selia, wondered what the streaks of white that hung around her were.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Frayzon was always put off by timezones. They were something he never got. He was watching a sunset, and it had only been morning when he went through the world gate. He was shuffling his tarot deck, picking out random cards and putting them back into the deck. He was drawing The Lovers a lot, and was hoping that was a good sign. His Zanpaktou was making plenty of comments about the two of them, and Frayzon had to hope that wasn't it at least.
> 
> The members of the Hunter Squad had been informed of Frayzon's arrival, and were coming to pick him up. So until they arrived, Frayzon had to wait.
> 
> ...



Frayzon dodged a sharp bladed limb, and slammed his hand into the back of it. Cracks ran along the blade as it exploded into shards, and the Hollow screamed. A red cero began charging in its open mouth, but a quick shot of the Thirty-First Hado from Havoc, the unofficial Captain of the Hollow-Hunting Earth-Squad, caused the cero to detonate inside the Hollow's mouth, blowing its head open.

Frayzon, who had also mastered Red Flame Gun, seared the remains of the Hollow's neck, to prevent regeneration.

It had only been three days on the job, but Frayzon's training had progressed in leaps and bounds. Sear injuries with burning Kidou to prevent regeneration, strikes at the join between opponent and weapon, move fast and low to the ground, maintain your calm, analyse the situation...every day these principles were beat into Frayzon. He and the other members of the Hunting squad wiped out a number of Hollow each day. It was wonderful.

"Captain Neith did this once," Havoc was telling Frayzon and the others a story. "She'd come along for a Hollow hunt in her early days as a Captain. You know how it is, she was tired of paperwork and wanted to stretch her legs. She had the limiter on, of course, but she was still strong enough to match the rest of us.

So here comes Isis Neith of the Gotei 13, ready to kick some ass. She's slaughtering Hollow left and right, there were eight others of us around, everything was great. Then this Hollow gets it into his head that Captain Neith looks tasty. You know, some of them like seeing their prey twitch before they eat them. So he uses another Hollow as a distraction, sneaks up behind Isis and..." Havoc began laughing now, "he _licked_ her. You should have seen her face. I will never forget that expression until the day I die. Just abject shock and disbelief. Like, she couldn't imagine that happening. Ever.

So here's Isis, standing rigid as anything amidst a field of us and Hollow. Her Reiatsu is blasting out at full now, and the Hollow has just realised it fucked up royal. As it turns around to make a getaway, Isis regains her composure and begins to beat the absolute shit out of the Hollow with her bare hands. She's giving it hell, it can barely crawl by the end of her whaling on it. And next...oh god," Havoc was laughing even louder now.

"Next she draws her sword and uses her fucking *Bankai* on that poor sonofabitch. Now the bad part of this was that Isis wasn't paying attention to her surroundings, so the eight of us and every other Hollow end up caught in her Zanpaktou. By the time she's done torturing that thing the rest of us, Shinigami and Hollow, have basically gone into shock.

Then, and you'll love this, because a Captain used their Bankai, another Captain was dispatched to the Real World to see what had happened. And it just so happened to be Captain Shuushin that got sent here.

Now everyone here should know what happens when you've got Isis and Setsuka anywhere near close to each other. Setsuka starts going off at Isis for being irresponsible and endangering her subordinates while Isis is just doing her absolute best to get Setsuka riled up.

Anyway, this escalates until Setsuka snaps and the two end up duking it out, surrounded by paralysed Shinigami and Hollow. By the end of the fight, we eight are the only ones left, they actually managed to take out every other Hollow without missing a step in their own fight. Then they Shunpo out of our sight.

To this day, we have no clue how that ended up going down. When we got back to camp, Isis was there, looking for all the world as if nothing at all had happened that day. It was without a doubt the most amazing day I've ever had. If it wasn't for Isis using her bankai and the eight of us having nightmares for the next week, I'd say it would be my best memory."

Frayzon laughed as the others did. It was a good story, and one that made him think on his Captain. She had told him he'd grow well out here. He believed she was right.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 26, 2009)

With the Espada

With a sufficient amount of assistance, Maxi took off with two of his Fraccion following him and the other Espada and Numeros right behind him.Depending on how lucky they were, they should be able to lure at least 2-3 captains to Earth.That's all that he needed for his plan.As soon as he had enough room for the technique he used Garganta to open a portal to Eart for him and his two Fraccion.

The location on Earth that Maxi had chosen was Karakura, the Juureichi of this era, the most spiritually dense area on Earth.If the Shinigami were on the alert for something then it would be for attacks on this part of Earth."Kuma, Luciela, start wrecking the place."He ordered his subordinates who started to use Bala and Cero attacks to before they went at it more manually and just started smashing and  slashing at everything in sight.

In SS.

Alarms went off in the monitor station in the twelfth division, the scanners showed multiple high level Arrancars arrived on earth, possibly even multiple Vastelords class Arrancars.The information was relayed to the captain and of course the general commander himself.Within minutes the the information was relayed all over Seireitei and then finally the response team was announced.

"The following captains and vice-captains are to report at the World Gate immediately, they are free to take whichever seated officer they want."The voice, of Nanao, continued."captains Midomaru, Syusuke, Komemaru, Shuushin, Hitsugaya, Yagami, and vice-captains Kira, Isane, Hinamori, Iba, Hiasgi."She finally added."Volunteers are welcome to join if they have received permission from both their captain and/or a captain assigned to participate in this mission."

All over Seireitei seated officers sprung into action, Setsuka told Kazuo to report at her office after this mission was over and then headed to the World Gate where she would wait for her vice. 

Shin decided to head to Earth as the only 11th division member, he was the second captain to arrive at the gate.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2009)

Isis looked up at the noise, from the book she had open in the library. High level Arrancar. She should go.

If Gan, Suza and Setsuka were going, she should as well. _Don't._ Isis looked around in surprise. The hell was that? _Not yet._

It was like something within Isis's own head clicked. She suddenly felt that she wasn't needed there. Before she could even comprehend the fact that her mind had changed of its own violation, she forgot that she was even thinking of going in the first place.

She looked back at the book she held. Tracking Erin's Reiatsu, she was going over the girl's process of study. Trying to find some link as to what had happened.

~~~

"Captain!"

"Yeah." Suza flipped up from where he was resting, landing on the ground below, next to his Vice Captain. "Let's go, Hinamori."

"Understood."

~~~

"Emergency relief teams, assemble!" Isane Kotetsu was already ordering the best of Fourth Division's healer teams into action. She'd be personally leading them as the backup for the battle against the Arrancar.

For the hundredth time that day, she found herself wishing Captain Unohana was here.

~~~

"Matusmoto!"

"Captain!"

Tenth's Captain and Vice-Captain, Toushiro Hitsugaya and Rangiku Matsumoto, met one another mid way to the World Gate, rapidly Shunpo'ing their way there.

"Be ready for anything, Matsumoto."

"Yes, Captain."

~~~

Gan Midomaru, Captain of Third Division, looked up at the incoming Captains, Vice-Captains and other Shinigami. His Vice-Captain, Izuru Kira was at his side, also watching.

"Almost all of us then," he was thinking on the upcoming battle, "We should all be prepared for the worst. Arrancar invasions precede calamity."

~~~

Loki, Thrud and Ran stood in Karakura as a group of three, having followed behind the Espada through a Garganta of their own.

"Remember," Loki reminded them, "Ashrayne-sama expects each of us to have a head to bring back."

"We know," Ran sighed, "give it a rest."

~~~

"Go."

Gersemi and Vali nodded, and left Atlas behind. They had their orders. It was time to see them out.


----------



## Serp (Apr 26, 2009)

Lunas had picked the 2 fraccion he deemed the least ugly, to come with him to earth.
He slowly walked over to a clear part of his room, with his two Fraccion and ordered them to open the Garganta.

"Yes Master Strepper." One of them said as he rushed around to fill the request. In time the Garganta was open and Lunas stepped through.

"Lets go, there could be glorious amounts of fun to be had."

Lunas tapped his cane on the floor and continued to walk through the Garganta. 

He was sure another Espada had come through, but was unsure which one, but then he licked his lips it was little Maxi. He was in a different part of town to Lunas, but that didn't matter. 

Lunas used his Pesquisa to seek out the strongest group of people he could find. 
"Come, let us go." Lunas said as he started to float away in the direction of his targets while his fraccion chased to keep up with him.

----
The Alarm had gone off in Nagi's barracks, he had alerted the other captains.
"Should we go Nemu?"
"I do not know Taichou."
"We need to finish researching this Serp guy."
"But arrancars are hybrids, maybe he has something to do with the ones showing up."
"Maybe so, but the hybrids that took him, resemble the Vizards more than Arrancars." 
"Yes Taichou."
"We shall remain here." Nagi said as he put his right hand over Nemu's face and stroked it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 26, 2009)

With Espada

While Maxi kept on waiting for Shinigami to show up while his Fraccion were causing mindless destruction, Lambo finally showed up in Karakura accompanied by all three of his Fraccion.Lambo though was the one that started causing mindless destruction.while his subordinates just stayed close to him and waited for further ordes, Lambo started playing around.He was pushing cars around, sometimes even lifting them up, as if they were modelcars and made "Vroom Vroom" sounds as he did so.

With the Shinigami

Several groups had made their way trough the gate already, Iba had been ordered to lead a large group of 7th division members while the captain himself would go after one of the Espada.The task of Iba's squad was to take on the Numeros that were causing chaos.This particular squad happened to run into the fraccion of the Cuarta Espada.

Kuma and Luciela halted their actions, both glanced up at the building the bored Maxi was sitting.Just barely they heard him say."Kill them, they they are nobodies."Yes, Maxi-sama!"The two of them raised their weapons.Kuma lifting his war hammer above his head while Luciela pointed her katana at the shinigami, her guard in the shape of a mouth with fanged teeth, making it appear as if the mouth was biting down on the blade.

SS.

When the crowd started to disperse Shin finally got up, he had spent the last 15-20 minutes drinking tea while Shinigami kept passing trough the gate.The reason for this was simple, there would be a lot of weak enemies at first, he would let the rest take care of those and then when it was time show up and race straight towards the strongest.

When he finally did get up and headed towards the gate, his wrist was grabbed by Setsuka."Yagami, I'll be keeping an eye on you.".Shin was pleasantly surprised when he saw it was Setsuka, he was unaware that she despised and distrusted him, instead he just thought an attractive woman wanted him to close to her, something he didn't mind at all.

"You are?"Shin was wary at first, then his eyes suddenly became big when he made a realization."Could it be that you want to be close to me?"He added."That you are trying make this a......Date-ish mission."His eyes became sparkly after this.

"It would be my pleasure Setsuka, you know I have had this  this crush on you ever since when I first saw you as a rookie, it was when I came back from my first mission and then had to report to all of the captain, one look at you and well.....I would say love at first sight but that's a bit of a clich?."This was pretty much a load of BS, this 'crush' or 'love' was just pretty much sexual attraction and it wasn't just Setsuka, there were about a handful of women that made him feel similar feelings and if that been any of those women here today he would've said the same.But that wasn't something Setsuka could know, not would Shin ever admit it.

Setsuka was caught off guard, her cheeks started glow brightly, mostly due to the awkwardness of the situation.She was telling him she was on to him, in not so many words, and then suddenly gets a love confession.Though she quickly adapted, her previous anger mixed with the one brought on by Shin's words and she let go of his wrist, smacked him once, then twice and then finally with one hand she hoisted him up by his shirt."Don't screw around with me Yagami, and to you it's Captain Shuushin."

The two eventually made their way trough the gate.On Earth Setsuka wanted to tell Shin that."We should head towards the North, most of the battles are....You Bastard."She was grinding her teeth as Shin Shunpo'd away with an amused expression, heading purposely in the different direction.

His behavior had changed a little, as a captain he could relax a lot more and so just focused on fighting and having fun, instead of only fighting and training like he did before.Setsuka only knew this side of him though, it reminded her of Isis, they both had a knack for annoying her.Shin had that same natural talent for it that Isis had.

Though both of the captains froze when a powerful presence appeared out of nowhere, away from the others and disappeared as suddenly as it appeared."That wasn't an Arrancar."Setsuka commented."No, I'll check it out though, I don't like how it suddenly disappeared like that."Before Setsuka could say anything Shin was off already, Setsuka's objections were too late and she finally followed after him while muttering curse words.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 26, 2009)

With Akira-

"Urgh." He got up, struggling a bit. He was given some kind of special pill, allowing him up quickly, that was about three days ago. He felt better, But there was still some ambient hollow reiatsu inside him. By the time he got to his divsion, to speak with his captain about what he had found out. An alarm went off. "Wh..What is that!?" He calls out. "Ah." Kama blinks. "Some trouble going on on earth?" He blinked, Kama didn't want to go, It wasn't worth it. Besides, the information he pulled off from Akira's mind was far more interesting. "Akira, I'm promoting you to fourth seat. Go to earth and see what the trouble is in my place."

"S..Sir! I'm still healing from-" Akira was cut off. "You should be fine within a few hours. Go to earth and find out what's the matter, I'm sure you can handle it, correct?" Akira sighed, direct order from his captain wasn't to  be ignored. He prepared himself to make his way to earth, firstly saying bye to Meeko, seeing as it had been days since he'd seen her. Then making his way towards the gates.


----------



## Serp (Apr 26, 2009)

Lunas was floating around Karakura, it was quite bland and nothing fun was really happening.
"How did Maxi-boy convince me into going on this trip again." He said as he yawned.

Lunas stopped abruptly, looking up then around, he was sure he ad just felt an enormous reiatsu. He turned his hand to the building to his right, and rose it off the ground, by manipulating its gravitational pull. The building went flying, but Lunas still couldn't find the source of the power.

Meanwhile.
"Woah that was close." Tabris exclaimed while wiping his brow.
"These Espada have got some fancy moves up their sleeves, but no matter how human they look, they are still imitations of power."

Tabris standing upside down in the sky watching everyone fight. 
"This should get interesting real soon, I knew I should have brought popcorn."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2009)

"Hey," Ran pointed a finger at the gates opening up, "lookit that one."

The Shinigami, hair done up in a tight bun, saw the Arrancar point and drew her sword, scowling in return.

"Ooooh, she wants a fight!" Ran sounded excited, "Lucky me, I get first battle."

"Wait," Loki grabbed Ran by the shoulder, "The Captains and Espada need to begin challenging each other first. Look behind that woman."

When Ran looked again, she saw a youngish brown haired man wearing a Captain's robe standing behind his Vice-Captain. His presence specifically told Ran she would have been in significant trouble if she'd rushed the girl.

~~~

"Don't respond to their bait," Suza had a hand on Hinamori's shoulder, "That's what they want you to do."

"Suza," Hitsugaya and Matsumoto had emerged from the world gate, "We prioritize taking out Espada. We should work as a team against one of the stronger ones."

"Yeah," Suza was serious for once, knowing the situation's gravity. He analysed the Reishi of the Arrancar, and picked what appeared to be one of the strongest. "That one," he announced. Hitsugaya nodded and stepped up beside him, motioning for Hinamori to move back besides Matsmoto.

"Wait for all the Captains first to arrive first," Toushiro whispered to Suza, who nodded in reply, as more of the gates opened behind them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2009)

"Get back here!"

Frayzon gave chase to the snake Hollow, who turned once to look at him, stuck out her tongue insultingly and vanished.

Way too often had Frayzon lost her. It was beginning to be frustrating.

"She's smart," Havoc placed a hand on Frayzon's shoulder, "Don't let it get to you. She'll slip up one day."

Frayzon nodded, disheartened. He could still feel her tongue on his body.

~~~

"Eat more, grow more, stronger stronger, always stronger."

She crooned to herself as she devoured, whipping about, latching onto another Hollow with her jaws and crushing its skull.

"Soon, soon, soon my love, soon we will be together forever," she continued to eat them, growing stronger all the while. Her obsession, her murderous romance with that Shinigami, it was her reason, for now. As long as he lived, he was all she could think of. He was strong, and so tasty. She would have him. Soon. So very soon.

~~~

Frayzon's hand lightly touched the mask of his opponent, but that was enough to damage it horrendously by transmission of Reishi. He had grown even more powerful in his training, time flew, independent to the rest of the world.

He and the other members of the Hollow Hunting squad were pursuing a feeding nest, a forest full of Hollow which hunted one another. It was advisable to wipe these Hollow out before they could evolve any further.

Separated from the group by a particularly overaffectionate Gillian, Frayzon had to cut its legs out, and try to find the others in the aftermath. The dying throes of the Gillian were so loud, and full of spiritual waste, that the Hollow that jumped Frayzon next went unnoticed by him until the last second, and in that time, he knew he was about to be killed.

Snap! From nowhere, a pair of jaws latched around the Hollow's head, lashed around, smacking it roughly into the ground until its neck broke, and then bit hard, tearing the head off completely.

Frayzon stared in shock as the Snake Hollow lifted her neck back, swallowing the whole head in a single gulp. She lowered her head now, approaching Frayzon, who was still completely stunned at this turn of events. She had saved his life.

_She's about to take it you idiot, defend yourself!_ Master's Eye was yelling at Frayzon, but he couldn't move, could do nothing but watch as the Hollow's maw opened, her tongue lazily rolled out and touched his cheek. Then, in a rapid movement, she pulled her tongue back, snapped her jaws shut and vanished, tunneling through a Garganta, leaving Frayzon completely unable to figure out what the hell just happened.

~~~

A loud crashing sound echoed out around her, her tail buried into the ground to hold her in place, as she swung her head back before bringing it forward, smashing it against a rock.

"I had him!" she screamed in self rage, "Why did I turn away? Why did I stop?" She continued to bash her head against the rock, trying to get rid of the pain under her mask. She needed to scratch at it, to stop the pain that had nothing to do with these impacts.

A shattering noise accompanied her next head to rock, and a piece of her mask fell away, revealing a burning purple eye.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

As Eruptan came back to Hueco Mundo forest from Garganta, a uncontrollable urge to feed even more so then before. It was so hard to control he couldn't help, but start running around rampant in the forest.

"Ahhhhhhhhh, sooooo hungry...."Eruptan screamed out

As he ran though the forest, spoting a group of hollows, he ran at them slashing them and eating, clawing down as many as he could in sight, just to make the hunger pain go away. He ate for hours down in the forest, this place filled with hollows everywhere. Eventually he began to change shape, into a Menos Grande, but he felt he was in a control of himself again.

"I can fill the power now, but I'm still hungry." Eruptan thinks to himself

"I did it though, I've become stronger." Eruptan whispers under his breath

He opened up Garganta to reenter the human world, he thought he must find someone with high spiritual energy to stop this hunger, and to evolve even furthur.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

The silence held between Shinigami and Arrancar was palpable. Each stared the other down, waiting for the slightest opening.

The Captains formed the front row, while those of lower rank took a back seat.

"When?" Suza whispered to the others. Setsuka was on his right, Toushiro his left.

"Wait," Tenth's Captain had his hand clutched around his sword, waiting, watching.

"NOW!"

In a single motion, each Captain there drew their sword. A moment behind them, Arrancar and Vice-Captains followed.

_"Sit upon the Frozen Heavens, *Hyorinmaru*!"_

_"Strike like Lightning, *Raikiri*!"_

Releasing their Shikai in the same instant, Toushiro and Suza swung their swords towards one another. As their tips met, a spark of electricity melded with a shard of ice, and a massive dragon, made from equal parts lightning and ice, burst out, racing towards the Arrancar the two had chosen as their target.

Lunas, who happened to be the target of this attack, outstretched a hand. A moment later, the ice/lightning dragon exploded as a Cero cut through it. The falling shards of ice reflecting shards and hiding the two, Fifth and Tenth squad Captains burst through the remnants, swinging their swords at the Espada.

The dense Hierro in his arm alone was enough to hold both blades back, but when two dragons, this time separate lightning and ice exploded outwards, Lunas jumped back.

"ATTACK!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2009)

"Well this is interesting isn't it, and you almost damaged my suit." 
Lunas jumped back as two dragons, one of lightning and one of ice came charging towards him.

"Woah!" Lunas said grabbing his hat and leaning forward, with a flick of his fingers his two fraccion started to float up.

"Master Strepper, noooooo!"

As they finished screaming the two dragons hit them head on. 

"My my, I guess you guys aren't gonna take this slow." Lunas said as he pulled his blade out of his cane. And then in a very fabulous way pointed it at the two captains.

He sonido'd to them going for and attack with the blade on Suza while striking with the cane sheath on Hitsugaya. 

Both the captains blocked the blade and cane, Lunas smiled and liked his lips at Hitsugaya. 

"Shinigami-boya, let me say this now, I won't kill you, well just not until I have had my fun."

While the shinigami were blocking, hie rose his right foot and kicked Hitsugaya in the head, and then flipped it sideways and kicked Suza. Both captains went flying until they righted themselves. 

Lunas was standing back, he had taken off his hat and blazer, both of them along with his cane was floating behind him, his blade in hand.

"So what now?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

"Heh," Toushiro rubbed his cheek, a heavy bruise forming, "he got us good."

"Then," Suza crossed his palms, "we have to get him better."

Blitzing forward, Hitsugaya swung his sword at Lunas, who casually deflected him with his blade. When the tenth Captain stepped to the side to regain his movement, Suza leaped up behind him, Reiatsu flaring as he finished the incantation for the 73rd Hado.

_"VOID CANNON!"_

~~~

"It's happening!" Ran jumped about in excitement, "we get to fight!"

"Then go!" Loki pushed Ran forward, who needed no more encouragement. She had the fastest Sonido of the three, and blitzed right past the Shinigami who were rushing forward to swing her sword at the woman she had marked initially.

Momo Hinamori countered with her sword, and was pushed back, but Ran found herself held in a binding Kidou.

"Cheeky thing," she smiled, ripping her way out of it, fist glowing with the light of a Cero, "Why don't you die now." And the red blast discharged.


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2009)

Lunas rose his blade he was aiming to cut the kido in half, but then on second though her let it go and it held in place in the air, Lunas pointed his finger at the incoming blast.

The air around his finger started to twinkle, and glint in the light, and then out of the tip of his finger came a large Cero blast, but it was not like a normal one, this one was glittering. The two blasts hit head on and canceled each other out, but the white light of the Kido and the sparkles of the cero, made it hard to see for a while as the light magnified. 

"Lunas Strepper's Sparkle S'cero, I hadn't hoped to bring it out so soon."

Lunas having very good control, was flying around, not sky walking but actually flying. He swooped into Suza, and started to strike, Suza parried and blocked most of the shots. 

While he was fighting Suza with his blade in one hand, he was also clashing with Hitsu using his other hand, having called back his cane. His movements unnatural almost as if he was filled with water and no bones.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

Lightning was crackling as Suza swung his blade, hitting again and again at Lunas's sword. From the other side, Toushiro was unleashing blasts of ice with every swing of his Zanpaktou. Between the two, swinging faster and faster, a current built up. Once Lunas was aware of it, it was too late to move out of the way. The massive orb that broke out around him was pushing Suza and Toushiro back as they fuelled it with their Reiryoku, until it exploded in lightning and ice.

"Heh," Suza was staring at the Espada, "barely a scratch, huh?"

"If you're capable of harming him, you're capable of beating him," Tourshiro was staring as well, "We just have to strike better than he does."

"As long as he's not taking us seriously," Suza muttered.

~~~

Thrud sidestepped the blonde haired Vice Captain's thrust, swinging her leg up to kick him. He blocked her by catching her foot, allowing her to pivot upwards and swing her other leg around to knock aside the incoming Hinamori.

Ran chased after her, complaining that Momo wasn't taking her seriously.

Loki was one of the few still hanging back and watching for his moment.

Iba was busy fighting the Fraccion of one of the Espada. Gan and Komamura were rushing one Espada, while Shin and Setsuka seemed to have vanished, chasing a presence they couldn't identify.


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2009)

Lunas getting out of the lightning and ice explosion.
"Eh!, that was some ice cold shock therapy there." He said, slowly as if he were regaining some composure.

It was obvious the attack had shocked him. Lunas started to stretch he placed his right leg behind his head, and then again with his left. 

"I can't tell if you guys are making this more or less fun." Lunas said with a shrug.

Lunas clapped his hands together and a bare noticable force field came outwards from it, and then all of a sudden everything in the vicinity became slightly heavier.

"Is this a reiatsu crush?" Asked Suza.

"No!, something else." Answered Hitsugaya. 

Lunas was floating infront of them, watching them adjust to 2 times natural gravity, before he shot 2 miniature Bala at them, one for each.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

"Shit!" Suza tried to dodge out of the way, but his slow movement meant he still took the bala to the arm. Muscle tore as his left arm went limp, completely deadened by the heavy impact.

"Suza!" Toushiro yelled to his friend. He had used the gravity to the advantage, dropping below the bala, which was far easier than moving from side to side.

"Don't...yell," Suza had his right hand over his left shoulder, trying to push some Reiryoku through it to begin the healing process, "it's nothing serious."

Lunas was wearing a smile, watching them squirm under the weight he was inflicting upon them.

Toushiro breathed deeply, pulling his power in towards him and pushing it outwards again, causing the gravity bind to begin to fray. Suza did the same, though he knew that a serious blast would hold them far heavier.

Pointing his sword directly at Lunas, he began to increase the electric charge along it, until it was glowing brightly with electricity. Then, like a jouster, he rushed directly at Lunas.

Toushiro, for his part, was already acting the distraction, doing his best to hold Lunas back. He was getting heavily pounded, but at the very least, when he slammed his sword into the Espada's, releasing an ice dragon that was able to push the blade slightly to the side, he'd made room for Suza's attack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> The Cero decimated Lucido's lower body, a look of utter surprise on his face as he dropped down to the ground and then finally smacked into it.He had been utterly defeated by Potemkin, who hadn't even released. Lucido was simply overpowered. The current, or soon to be former, Octova Espada would heal his wounds over time and maybe even take a lower seat in the Espada eventually.
> 
> But his days as the 8th were numbered, now he would have to try and stay alive, while enduring this agonizing pain.





TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin pulled his body entirely out of the ground, feeling the sands shake from a explosion across Hueco Mundo. No time to find out what that was. He approached the crippled Lucido, not intending to attack further but still holding his sword out in case the Espada tried to attack him again.
> 
> He had to wonder whether Lucido would even live for much longer. He was gone from the waist down. "If you will still survive, I suggest you give up. I have no interest in killing another of the Espada." These arrancar were, after all, to be his allies.



Watching over the ending of this battle, having caught on to it just in time as he was leaving the Espada's meeting, Vale descended down towards Potemkin and Lucido, Orb of Freedom clutched tightly in his hand.

It glowed and synchronised with Vale's mind once again, creating the concept of the Espada anew. By its intimate relation with each and every Arrancar here, the Orb knew who the strongest were. Now that this one had proven its place, the Orb, in tune with Vale's understanding of the Espada, glowed brightly.

The number '8' began to peel away from Lucido, burning away. A moment later, a jet of light struck Potemkin.

"As one of the Espada," Vale spoke as the number formed, "Your duty is that of a leader. You are an inspiration to Arrancar, they choose to follow you for your strength, but it is what you do with that strength that is important. There is another battle, similar to this one, raging at this moment. I go to it."

Vale vanished in a Shunpo, as fast as he came. The next battle would be significantly more dangerous. Asesa was facing a surprisingly powerful Fraccion. The results were still up in the air.

"Hey," Marilith was still following Vale, but stuck around for a few moments to move over to Potemkin, "A few of the Espada went to earth, to get in a fight with some Shinigami. Vale doesn't like it cause he doesn't think we should be the attackers, but I don't think he should have omitted telling you. So do what you choose, okay?"

Marilith then vanished as well, keeping up with Vale, and wishing still that Alana was with her, instead of the Primera.



Taurus Versant said:


> "It's not over yet!"
> 
> Rahs followed Melisa's movements, and pointed his index and middle fingers at her, right arm stretched forward, let arm bent back. A bolt of lightning formed between the two pairs of fingers, and all of the electricity around Rahs, as well as what was still being generated from his body, compounded into a single bolt.
> 
> ...



"What the...?"

Rahs was finally conscious again. The Hollow soul inside of him had recovered enough to produce Reiryoku, and Rahs had converted some to his own Reiryoku so he could become active again. He sat up on a cold metal slab, surprised by the loud scream that echoed out.

"D...d...d...DEMON!"

Rahs looked in surprise at the man. He was wearing a white coat, and was holding what looked like a tiny but sharp knife.

"Hey, what's with that?" Rahs accused, "You gonna cut me up while I can't defend myself?"

"You're dead!" The man accused, "You have no pulse, no breath, no blood flow!"

Rahs looked at him in annoyance. "I can move and talk, can't I? That's enough."

Standing up, he walked out of the room. That hadn't been what had woken him up. It had been the massive Reiatsu up above. Unable to comprehend what it was, Rahs headed up the staircase nearby, heading for the surface world.



Taurus Versant said:


> Carlos sat down, breathing heavily. The punching bag was swinging merrily to and fro, and there was a dent on the ceiling from where it had impacted. Henry was staring at Carlos with a look that was a cross of hatred and awe.
> 
> Carlos, for his part, was goddamn tired. It was time to go home though.
> 
> "Yo, boss," Brikan was nearby, "I'm heading home for the evening. How much are future lessons?"



"Small change, buy food next time for lunch!" Brikan smiled. Carlos, in what was slight shock, nodded and walked off. Hey, if that was the boss's orders. Why not?

When he got home, his father asked him how it was, and Carlos told him he would learn much. That was enough. That he was learning was what his father wanted for him.

Spiritually exhausted, as well as physically, Carlos collapsed asleep.



Taurus Versant said:


> Selia sighed, trying to find sleep. The new home of the Gathering was less lush than the previous one, but also less attractive as grounds to the Fallen.
> 
> Many people had been curious as to Selia, others afraid, some just didn't want to understand. The girl had done something, Priestess magic many of them accused, to stop the Cloaked One.
> 
> ...



Zeke's developing spiritual power was starting to have a heavy influence on the other warriors now. Some of them admitted to being able to sense Fallen now, and even aided the ghosts that lived with the Gathering in restraining Fallen so that Zeke could slay them with the Deathstone sword.

Lilith still aided in identifying the Fallen, but she was beginning to feel more and more superfluous. Part of her rankled at this, but most of her was happy their gathering had this strength.

As for Selia, more and more during the day she found herself practising her flute, the metal object she had created from nothing when the Cloaked One attacked. No powers had manifested, but she began to suspect that simply playing it was enough. It brought her peace.

What she didn't know, was the strength it was also feeding her spirit, allowing her to draw upon her inner Reiryoku. That Selia was fast and strong, even in comparison to the warriors of the Gathering, was noted one day when she outpaced each of them in a race.

In private suspicion, Zeke tried to show her the Deathstone blade, and discovered to his own shock that she could hold it, and swing it, with relative ease.

Valen, the teen of age similar to Selia, was becoming increasingly more smitten with her. It may be that he courted the power in her as much as he loved the idea of being the warrior who wielded the Deathstone later on, or it may be that he found in her someone that attracted him absolutely. Whatever it was, he could be found more and more often with Selia, simply happy to be with her.

And Selia, for her part, was happy for his companionship as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis looked up at the noise, from the book she had open in the library. High level Arrancar. She should go.
> 
> If Gan, Suza and Setsuka were going, she should as well. _Don't._ Isis looked around in surprise. The hell was that? _Not yet._
> 
> ...



"OW!" Isis shook her hand furiously, the spider which had bitten it scuttling away. Before it got much further, Isis stabbed it with a quick draw of her sword. "Little bastard," she muttered in annoyance.

She had followed Erin's spiritual signature through book after book, and come down to the very depths of the library, where books seen perhaps once a century if lucky were kept.

She was reaching around behind a row of books, tracking the Reiatsu. Her hand came over a catch, and she successfully flicked it open. Sweeping her arm out and knocking all the books in front of it down, Isis reached both hands in and grabbed what was in the secret compartment. It was an ancient looking scroll, and Isis immediately guessed at just what it was. But hadn't it been taken by whoever took Erin? Why was it back here?

No time for questions, Isis opened the scroll and spread it out. A heavy and ancient Reiatsu blasted the air, startling even Isis. She moved towards the scroll, reading it over. It was in an ancient, seemingly unknowable language, but somehow the Thirteenth Captain knew Erin could, and in fact did, decipher the text. Whatever secret was in it, it was the reason Erin was gone now.

"Ow!" Isis started. This voice, that couldn't be.

"Stupid spider."

Isis turned around slowly, not believing her ears. She could see it clearly now. Even from the back, she could recognise Erin. "Found you." Isis watched as Erin fiddled around just where the Captain had just found the scroll. To her own surprise, she saw Erin pull out the exact same scroll.

"What the?" Isis took a step forward, and it was only then that she saw the air ripple. As if a breeze rushed through, the illusion of Erin's presence, a moment frozen in time, dissolved into nothing. "NO!" Isis spun around, but it was only in time to see the scroll vanish as well. "Damn!"

And it was only then, when the ancient illusion Reiatsu of the scroll vanished, that Isis realised just how much danger she was in.

With the power of a full Captain's Reiatsu, she blasted the very air out from around her. Taking no more time, she turned and burst upwards with a Shunpo, landing on the railing of a higher library floor. She continued to head upwards, until she could see the light coming in from the windows on the ground floor.

"Report!"

Three Kidou Corps members were still in the library, redoing the sealing method over the hole Erin had made. With surprise, they immediately headed to Isis.

"Captain Neith," they bowed.

"No time!" Isis was actually scared. She'd been down there alone before. It had been the lowest point in her life, even more so than what her brother had done.

"The lower levels are infected with the ancient Reishi. The statues have moved onto them."

The absolute fear on the Kidou Corps members faces was enough to show Isis she had gotten her point across. They vanished instantly. They'd get the head of the Kidou Corps now. The entire lower levels had to be sealed now.

"Dammit," Isis growled, trying to stop her hand from shaking, "Why is this all happening? Why?"



Taurus Versant said:


> "Go."
> 
> Gersemi and Vali nodded, and left Atlas behind. They had their orders. It was time to see them out.



The gentle sea breeze greeted the two Arrancar as they strode along the sand, up the slope of the island. It was a heap of sand and greenery in the middle of nowhere. But there was something here. A very great something, in fact. Something Chronos had known of, and had informed Atlas to pass on to these two Knights while the Espada took care of his own business.

"Stop right there!" Vali stared down the woman, who was exuding a ridiculous amount of killing intent. But her soul was sealed to the swirling portal in the island's centre. She could no longer use her Quincy powers.

"Lilith, correct?" Gersemi had memorised the names given to her, "Lilith Tarn? And Ream should be nearby as well?"

"How do you know us," Lilith's eyes narrowed, and her distrust of the situation went up a notch.

"Ah," Vali switched with Gersemi, "We're looking for your daughter."

"What?" Ream had managed to sneak behind the two. With absolutely zero Reiryoku left in his body, he was quite stealthy. He was holding what looked like a knife fashioned crudely from deathstone. Vali pointed at it, and it shattered from a single bala shot.

"We're looking for Selia Tarn," Vali continued, "But alas, we've had some issues in finding her. The trail went dead ever since her brother did, you see."

"Alan?!?" Lilith turned white in shock. Even then, her desire to kill increased further. Mentally Vali admitted she'd make a wonderful Hollow.

"It had nothing to do with us," Gersemi headed Lilith off before she turned to rage, "ironically enough, it was a Shinigami that did him in. Your daughter disappeared through some strange portal after this, and we've been unable to follow her since."

"And what do you want with us? We've been on this island far longer than Selia's been gone," Ream questioned.

"Ah, but you're her parents," Vali smiled, "By instinct alone, you two could find her if you tried. So what we're offering is a fair trade. We'll take your places here so you can go find your daughter, and then bring her back here and trade places with us so that we can leave with her. It's a good offer. We get Selia and you get to see her one last time."

"And what makes you think we won't abandon you the moment you let us off this chain," Lilith looked about ready to beat the two to death with her bare hands.

"Ah, because," this was where Vali's smile become menacing, "You're both going to swear to our terms. On your Pride as a Quincy, isn't that right? You can't turn your back on that, can you?"

Ream and Lilith both stared at the Arrancar. They could refuse, of course, but what good would that do them. There was no way Selia would evade them forever. And as staunch as the two had been in deciding to seal this portal, even at the cost of their lives, they missed their daughter. And with Alan gone, she would be alone.

"Fine," Ream stared at them in anger, even as he accepted, "We'll do it."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 28, 2009)

With Iba's squad

"Split up in groups of five and take on one of these two arrancars, I will take care of the oneup there!"Iba yelled at his subordinates, The groups circled around the Fraccion while the Vice-Captain himself used Shunpo to reach Maxi's location.He landed on top of the roof that Maxi was sitting on. Though the white haired Espada didn't even look up, the Cuarta simply continuing watching his subordinates and scan the city for notable presences. 

"It looks like the two of us have something in common."Iba spoke up, due to Maxi's habit of keeping his spiritual pressure the vice-captain mistook Maxi for just some lazy Numero instead of the arrogant Espada that he was."I'd rather sit back as well but I need to help my subordinates so let's get this over with."

Maxi responded only by pointing his arm in the direction of Iba, charging and then quickly fired a Cero.Iba's eyes went wide before the explosion destroyed most of his side of the roof, and later the building that was behind this one.A wounded Iba came out of the smoke, having been able to dodge the halfhearted Cero."You're faster then I expected."Right now he was starting to believe this one wasn't so weak after all.

His suspicions were proved right as Maxi unleashed all of his Spiritual Pressure, dwarfing those of the others in the vicinity and finally the Cuarta spoke up."I have no use for you, bother my Fraccion instead."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 28, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Ssob-
> 
> "I'll turn the sands to glass and wipe you off the face of Hueco Mundo!" Asesa yelled out, a lightning blue blast of energy firing out from her and towards Ssob. "Shit!" Ssob had finally gotten that crap out of his eyes, He had to figure out a way to counter the attack, FAST!  Ssob used Sonido to try to escape, He didn't make it in time, half his body was hit by the blast.
> 
> ...



Asesa honestly was not sure whether to be enraged or thoroughly amused after that last attack. It was not the sort of thing she would expect from anyone of the rank of an Espada. That made it both insulting that he would think it would be effective, and amusing that...well...that he would think it would be effective.

She decided it would be acceptable to be both. With a contemptuous laugh, she flew into the air in a direct collision-course with Ssob. She would see how strong this arrancar was. And if he didn't pass the test, he would simply splatter against her.

As she rocketed towards Ssob, the spikes on her head and arms crackled with energy, a translucent blue energy shield forming in front of her. It was best used to block attacks, but in a situation like this it functioned perfectly well as a battering ram.



Taurus Versant said:


> Watching over the ending of this battle, having caught on to it just in time as he was leaving the Espada's meeting, Vale descended down towards Potemkin and Lucido, Orb of Freedom clutched tightly in his hand.
> 
> It glowed and synchronised with Vale's mind once again, creating the concept of the Espada anew. By its intimate relation with each and every Arrancar here, the Orb knew who the strongest were. Now that this one had proven its place, the Orb, in tune with Vale's understanding of the Espada, glowed brightly.
> 
> ...



Potemkin inspected the new tattoo on his left shoulder. Eight, a low ranking for the Espada, but there was plenty of time yet to move up in the ranks. This would serve him very nicely for now. 

Now then, to the matter at hand. It seemed that this had been the perfect time for Potemkin to join the Espada. The war was just beginning, and he had no intention of missing the opening battle. With a snap of his fingers, Potemkin opened a gargantua to the human world. It was not hard to find the location of the battle, so much reiatsu concentrated in one place was easy to notice.

In Karakura town

Potemkin stepped out through the rip in space, looking at the scene before him. The battle had already begun, most of the enemies already matched up against arrancar. That was an unfortunate turn; there didn't seem to be a good enemy for Potemkin to challenge. As his eyes continued to sweep over the battlefield, he noticed a familiar figure. 

Loki was there, also without a foe. He should be able to give Potemkin a report on the current status of the battle. As he flew over to the fraccion, he couldn't help but feel somewhat smug that now he was a superior to the arrancar that had lead him to Las Noches.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 28, 2009)

As she rocketed towards Ssob, the spikes on her head and arms crackled with energy, a translucent blue energy shield forming in front of her. It was best used to block attacks, but in a situation like this it functioned perfectly well as a battering ram. "Grr.." Ssob sonido'd out of the way, trying to get as high as he could. He turned himself around in the air, Stopping while facing away from Asessa, "SSOB'S SPECIAL...CERO!!" He chargered up the blast betwee his horns and fired, Right afterwards he shouts ."SUPER SHRINK!" The force of the Cero senidng the now six inch ssob flying backwards like a rocket.

Asesa used her shunpo to change directions, amaiming her shield for Ssob. "BACK TO NORMAL!" Ssob's body exploded in a red cloud, from it, his normal self emerged. "BALA!" He fires two red blasts from his hands, increasing his speed even more. Asesa is quickly coming closer, Ssob has one shot to make this work. "HUUUU~~" He takes a deep breath. "ACID CLOUD!" Using the speed he was moving at to take a quicker and deeper breath then normal, Ssob's body quickly stops in the air and fires a cloud three times the size of his previous. "MELT AWAY!!" He shouts. 

With Brikan-

"Hm." Brikan rubbed his chin. "He's done good on the bag. But he doesn't have any real powers..." Henry grumlbed, he had to punch the bag normally now. "So what! you want him in the joutei but because he doesn't have any powers you can't!?" Brikan shrugged. "He can see spirits... But he can't make a weapon..." Henry punched the bag, it started to swing a little. "Tomorrow, if he can punch the bag to the ceiling i'll have him move to speed training." Brikan nodded, pleased with himself.


With Akira-

"Damn it!" He shouts, jumping from rooftop to rooftop. "I was late because Kama didn't tell me before hand!" He's worried he's not healed anough.. and worried that he was sent as a personal represenative of Kama... the only one of his division to go. "Where is it..." Akira looked around and barely paid attention to where he was going when, WHAM! he ran into something and fell to the ground. "Damn.." He looked up, a white haired arrancar looking back at him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin inspected the new tattoo on his left shoulder. Eight, a low ranking for the Espada, but there was plenty of time yet to move up in the ranks. This would serve him very nicely for now.
> 
> Now then, to the matter at hand. It seemed that this had been the perfect time for Potemkin to join the Espada. The war was just beginning, and he had no intention of missing the opening battle. With a snap of his fingers, Potemkin opened a gargantua to the human world. It was not hard to find the location of the battle, so much reiatsu concentrated in one place was easy to notice.
> 
> ...



"Espada level second then?" Loki raised an eye, staring at Potemkin as he approached, "Makes me fear what Rahs and Scarlet would have been all the more, don't you agree?"

Ran and Thrud were each doing their best to fight Hinamori and Kira respectively, but from the aid of Hisagi and Matsumoto, they were outnumbered. Not to mention, each time they so much as scratched one of the vice-captains, the silver haired woman at the back was able to heal them in a matter of seconds.

"The battles are only starting, so you made it in good time. But there are Captains about who could strike either of us down if they hit their best. So you'd best pick an opponent wisely. I'm thinking of going to aid my fellows at the moment, but even then, the three of us against five vicecaptains is an iffy battle."


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2009)

Suza's blade had found an opening, and pierced Lunas' skin in his midsection, the moon walking Espada let out a howl, and everything around him started to fall beneath his gravity cry. 

Lunas pushed himself of the sword, and regained his calmness. "Now that wasn't very nice." The wound on his stomach started to close up. "High speed regenration, its good although I have never had to use it in a while."

Lunas now to get pay back, wrapped a friction warp around his blade, meaning it met little to no friction, meaning it could cut through things like butter. The blade swiped at Toushirou and then he sonido'd to Suza and then back to Toushirou, Lunas continued his sonido strike routine on and on, these shinigami where starting to bother him.

-----------

Tabris remained laying down next to Mitsurugi. 
"Big guy, who are we fucking with today? Flexing your reiatsu, its like attracting flies to shit... not that I am say you are shit, hahahaha." Tabris ranted on as he started to walk upside down on the air. 

"These Espada think their hot shit, but their shit anit that hot. And for some reason I shit on the brain, do you think that is normal."

Pacing backwards and forwards, ranting Tabris was getting bored. "Argh I wanna kill something!" He shouted and his bow materialized and he was about to start shooting off rounds, before he realised that it possibly wasn't the best of ideas. 

His bow gone once again. "Big guy, I think your guest's are coming, so I am gonna take my shit, and shit the shit of from this shitty shit shit. Arg I told you I had shit on the brain." 

Tabris bade him a good luck and hirenkyaku'd the fuck out of there, to find Kagato, his favorite person of the day.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> Suza's blade had found an opening, and pierced Lunas' skin in his midsection, the moon walking Espada let out a howl, and everything around him started to fall beneath his gravity cry.
> 
> Lunas pushed himself of the sword, and regained his calmness. "Now that wasn't very nice." The wound on his stomach started to close up. "High speed regenration, its good although I have never had to use it in a while."
> 
> Lunas now to get pay back, wrapped a friction warp around his blade, meaning it met little to no friction, meaning it could cut through things like butter. The blade swiped at Toushirou and then he sonido'd to Suza and then back to Toushirou, Lunas continued his sonido strike routine on and on, these shinigami where starting to bother him.



The battle between all the Captains and Espada was fully underway.

For Suza and Toushirou, they had to note the strength of their opponent. With high-speed regeneration as well as Sonido and these gravity powers he was unleashing, things were getting pretty serious.

"Suza," Toushirou had his sword pointing at Lunas in a challenging move, but was still slowly drifting back, "let's lure him into another Espada and Captain battle. I sincerely doubt they get on well enough to aid one another, and if we're lucky, they'll start fighitng each other and wear themselves down."

"Right," Suza also raised his sword, and began drifting back. Slowly but surely, as the two pushed their Reiatsu up higher and higher, drifting back towards the white haired Arrancar who also held the power of the Espada.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 29, 2009)

Lunch time at Hanatasu high-

"So...." Max blinked, Haruko sat next to Neku eating a sandwhich. "What's with this." Max waves his hand back and forth between them. "Nothin." they both respond at the same time. "DON'T NOTHIN ME!!!" Max jumps back and points at Neku. "YOU GUYS!! SOMETHING CHANGED!!!" He shouts. "No one cares what you think." Haruko takes a sip of her juice. "S.s.SHUT UP!! I'M NOT TALKING TO YOU!" Max yells. "NEKU!!!! WHAT HAPPENED!?" He grumbles. "We're going out now." Neku sips some tea.

"...." Max's finger drops, followed by his arm, then his jaw. "YOU'RE GOING OUT WITH A LESBIAN!?" Max shouts. "HEY! I'M STRAIGHT!" Haruko grumbles. "you have to admit, you don't act like a normal girl." Neku comments. "HARUKO CHOP!" WHAM! He's hit over the head, Haruko simply shakes her hand and begins to blow on it. "What the hell is your body made of!?" she shouts. "Epic awesomenss." Neku comments, He likes this moment, but he also feels uneasy. 

"Something big is happening." His eyes are focused on the other side of Karakura town. "I can sesne it..." He wishes he could be there. "But..." He looks around. "I don't know.. If i can leave these two." He sighs. "If i did go to see what was wrong, what if some baddies came by.. Max is strong, but not strong enough." He stands up and brushes the food off his shirt. "Wellp, Time to go back to class." He walks off, "EH!? WAIT!!" Haruko and Max shout.


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2009)

Kagato had stormed off after he saw Rahs lose to Melisa. He was running around until he felt enormous amounts of Reiatsu appear above him. He looked around and saw that Arrancar had appeared, it was the first time he had ever seen arrancar, and he was sure that he knew that white haired one.

"Alot of so called hot shit up there." Said a voice from behind Kagato.

Kags didn't even turn around to know who it was before throwing a punch his way. The punch connected with the person, it hit his face dead centre, but his face was like iron. And had hurt Kags hand even more than he thought it hurt the guy.

This time the guy wasn't wearing the robes before, but rather a white jumpsuit, and what looked like quincy spiritual sensing glasses like the ones Kags was wearing.
"Who are you?"

Tabris shrugged. "I know who I am that, that is enough." 

Kagato was getting pissed off and started at the guy, trying to grab him but the guy just jumped up and stood on platform of reishi in the air.

"You know your friends the shinigami are getting their asses handed to them, by the Espada, maybe you want to help them, or maybe you wanna...Die!"

Tabris pointed his wrist towards Kagato and the air became heavy, as his black pulsing bow appeared.

It was one of the biggest quincy bows he had ever seen, it ressembled his fathers in a way. The guy pointed the bow one handed at Kagato.

"I guess, I could say it now. I am Tabris, So FAIR KAGATO! LETS SEE IF YOU REALLY DESERVE TO THAT BLOOD THAT RUNS THROUGH YOUR VEINS!"

Tabris started to shoot lots of his ring arrows at Kagato, they were extremely fast and for each one he dodged he took two more in hits. Although they were powerful Kagato felt, rather he knew they weren't even at full strength. 

"Motha Fucka, best get your ass up!" Tabris shouted as he ran around shooting at Kagato.

Kagato jumping and flipping out the way.

"You know maybe, this fight is a bit one sided. I have an idea. But man will I get in trouble for this." 
Tabris fired one more arrow, this one deep red and the scent of blood filled the air.

This arrow hit him directly at his hearts soul point. And with a large explosion of reiryoku, enough to blow dust up and all that shit.

Through the dust, a large spiky barbed arrow came flying and hit Tabris straight in the shoulder.

The dust settled and Kagato on one knee, was kneeling down, with his bow materialized in his hand, no quincy cross or anything. Kagato was panting, the first arrow he shot out was a reflex.

Tabris pulled out the barbed arrow and smiled. "Ok this is getting fun, come on boy!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 29, 2009)

With Maxi

While battles were raging on Maxi was still sitting like he had been doing before, Iba was taking his time, he was no fool and he realized that he wouldn't be able to defeat Maxi, not alone. And then something ludicrous happened, some unknown Shinigami was Shunpo-ing through town and didn't even notice Maxi, the white haired Arrancar could be bothered to turn to face the approaching presence. It was of captaincy size but was disappointed when it turned out to be some black robed fool that was about to run into him.

He batted Akira away, the shinigami falling due to not noticing it, he didn't even notice Maxi being there.Akira looked up a little, to see an highly annoyed Maxi looking back at him and raising a fist that he intended to stomp trough Akira's head but Akira was giving a chance to roll out of the way and get up as a lightning bolt struck into Maxi's face.As the smoke cleared a perfectly fine Maxi could be seen rolling his eyes and waving the smoke away.

"Without an incantation my Byakurai won't even leave a scratch on him."Iba noted as he quickly moved over to Akira."I have no idea who you are, but we need to work together.This one turned out to be an Espada."Well that much wasn't revealed yet but Iba could only hope it was an Espada, otherwise they had freakishly strong subordinates and the real deal would be nothing short of a god."

Maxi finally got up, rested on hand on his sword's handle and turned to Akira."So what's the deal with you?"He asked."You feel like an captain, hell there are even only a few Shinigami around here that can rival your Spiritual Pressure _yet_ no captain's robe."

With Kuma and Luciela 

More low ranking Shinigami started to show up and Luciela and Kuma decided to cut loose, they rarely got a chance to release why not just overkill these guys.Kuma was the first to release. The largest of Maxi's fraccion, and the strongest, brought his war hammer down on the ground, the handle pointing down and the head was placed between his palm."Topar!, Ursidea!"

As he released he crushed the hammer and large smokescreen was created upon doing so.All of his Spiritual Pressure was released and the smoke was blown away by it. When he came back into view he was even more gigantic then he was before, his 2 meter something from before release was dwarfed by this form, easily twice as large, it would've been more if his legs had been proportional but one look at those legs made it obvious he wouldn't be moving fast in this form.

But he wouldn't even need to, at least not in this 'battle'.His appearance had been changed more then just becoming bigger, his body itself had remained pretty similar. His skullcap for a mask had been replaced by the top part of a bear's head which was attached to a bear fur coat.While his own hands had received pads on them, there were two claws attached to the bear fur coat, moving independently from the rest of his body.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 29, 2009)

Maxi finally got up, rested on hand on his sword's handle and turned to Akira."So what's the deal with you?"He asked."You feel like an captain, hell there are even only a few Shinigami around here that can rival your Spiritual Pressure _yet_ no captain's robe." Akira shrugged. "I... Just like where i am." He comments. "Fourth seat of the 8th division, Noburu Akira." Akira drew his blade, If this was indeed an Espada, there was no time to waste. He remembered the last arrancar he fought, Infact, his wound began to pulsate. 

His body remembered this type of reiatsu... it will always remember it. "Ah, You're Kama's new recruit." Iba comments. "Good, but to send a fourth seat.." He rubs his chin, a little disapointed. "Prepare yourself Akira!" He raised his blade. Akira took a deep breathe and unsheathed his sword, But he was not done, Now was not playtime, there wasn't a single moment to waste. He let out a breathe and with a wave, His sword glew green and transformed into a long golden staff. 

"Shikai without a call out phrase?" Iba thought to himself, he knew what that meant. "But, he's just a fourth seat." Akira looked towards the white haired arrancar. "Parden my rudeness... but, i forgot to ask your name.."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 29, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> As she rocketed towards Ssob, the spikes on her head and arms crackled with energy, a translucent blue energy shield forming in front of her. It was best used to block attacks, but in a situation like this it functioned perfectly well as a battering ram. "Grr.." Ssob sonido'd out of the way, trying to get as high as he could. He turned himself around in the air, Stopping while facing away from Asessa, "SSOB'S SPECIAL...CERO!!" He chargered up the blast betwee his horns and fired, Right afterwards he shouts ."SUPER SHRINK!" The force of the Cero senidng the now six inch ssob flying backwards like a rocket.
> 
> Asesa used her shunpo to change directions, amaiming her shield for Ssob. "BACK TO NORMAL!" Ssob's body exploded in a red cloud, from it, his normal self emerged. "BALA!" He fires two red blasts from his hands, increasing his speed even more. Asesa is quickly coming closer, Ssob has one shot to make this work. "HUUUU~~" He takes a deep breath. "ACID CLOUD!" Using the speed he was moving at to take a quicker and deeper breath then normal, Ssob's body quickly stops in the air and fires a cloud three times the size of his previous. "MELT AWAY!!" He shouts.



Ssob fired the acid cloud, releasing it directly in Asesa's path. She was not blind to its effect, having noticed the earlier acid cloud hit the tower they had been on. It was a very dangerous thing to be nearby, but nonetheless, Asesa did not stop her charge. Her stubborn nature would not allow her to break off an attack at this stage. And besides, she was not likely to be able to avoid the cloud at this range regardless.

So she flew directly into the acid cloud. The caustic gasses met her shield of energy and were parted as it pushed through. This parting, along with the speed at which Asesa moved through the cloud protected most of her body from its effects. However, the shield only protected her front, and as the acid cloud rejoined on itself behind her, her two extra limbs were caught in it. Asesa could feel the acid eating through the chitinous armor covering them as she burst out of the cloud.

But not Asesa had passed through the cloud, bringing herself directly in front of Ssob. She could have rammed her shield directly into him, but instead chose a more brutal option. The shield dissipated, and Asesa brought her two arm spikes forward and at Ssob. She would catch him with her blades then blow him to nothingness.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Espada level second then?" Loki raised an eye, staring at Potemkin as he approached, "Makes me fear what Rahs and Scarlet would have been all the more, don't you agree?"
> 
> Ran and Thrud were each doing their best to fight Hinamori and Kira respectively, but from the aid of Hisagi and Matsumoto, they were outnumbered. Not to mention, each time they so much as scratched one of the vice-captains, the silver haired woman at the back was able to heal them in a matter of seconds.
> 
> "The battles are only starting, so you made it in good time. But there are Captains about who could strike either of us down if they hit their best. So you'd best pick an opponent wisely. I'm thinking of going to aid my fellows at the moment, but even then, the three of us against five vicecaptains is an iffy battle."



Potemkin turned his attention to the battle going between the two fraccion and five vice-captains. They were indeed fairing quite poorly. He couldn't blame the fraccion for that, though. They were fighting twice their number, and the enemy had a constant healer. If one of the shinigami was damaged, the others could easily cover him while he was healed.

"Very well then. If they're unfairly matched, then we should go to their aid. It will be a good test of my strength against the shinigami." With that, Potemkin moved towards the battle, stopping above the seven. Some of the shinigami noticed him, but, unsure of whether he was planning on joining the fight, did not attack.

He had considered announcing his presence with an attack, but against foes like these it would be unnecessary. "You seem rather confident in your advantaged battle against fraccion." He drew his sword, casting a challenging glare at the vice captains. "But how will you fare now that an Espada has entered the fray?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 29, 2009)

Asesa had passed through the cloud, bringing herself directly in front of Ssob. She could have rammed her shield directly into him, but instead chose a more brutal option. The shield dissipated, and Asesa brought her two arm spikes forward and at Ssob. She would catch him with her blades then blow him to nothingness.

"Heh, now what are you going to do Ssob." Reaper had flown back, the match was getting a little too close to him, and he could see the Acid cloud melting the tower down to nothingness. "That attack, Is truly frightning." He thinks to himself.

The world seemed to slow down for Ssob, Asesa was barely moving, his body wasn't responding. "What do i do." He thinks to himself. "She's moving too fast.. I can't dodge, Even if i tried to shrink myself i would only avoid one of them. i could fire a cero.. But I could save that energy for later... But if i don't, I might not get the chance to fire another." It was annoying, he was running low on options, Real low. He had used up a lot of energy before he released... One last option, Breathe in as deep as he can, fire his Acid cloud and take the hit from Asesa, He might die... But that was a chance he was going to take. "ACID CLOUD!!!" He breathes out


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2009)

Lunas was being lead back towards the main fights towards Maxi and what not, this would mean he couldn't use his AOE gravity attacks without hindering his partners, oh well he thought. 

Lunas, raised his friction free sword, and once again started to slash around mindlessly through the air almost as if a dance move. 

"My my, we are quite lacking in the numbers side I never thought that many shinigami would come for lil 'ol me." 

A weird wave could be felt coming from Lunas, as a small aura surrounded him. 
"Gravity 0.5 natural level, and only around me." Lunas sondio'd to the captains and proceeded to slash his legs around in a particularly dangerous manner and incredibly fast, only to finish it out with a five finger bala, 2 at Suza and 3 at Hitsugaya. "Come ooooan mutha fuckas!

-------
With Kags and Tabs
"Woah now would you look at that, it actually worked. There was a high chance you would have died."

"What you could have killed me so easily." Kagato asked.

"No no no, I could have killed so much easily, but its a problem I have, I just act no real thought behind it." Tabris rose his bow and started to shoot, a volley of his ring arrows.

Kagato using his hirenkyaku skidded out the way, of for the love of God how he missing doing that.

Kagato finally took the time to inspect the bow he had. The first difference was that it was coming out without a cross or pentacle. It looked hard and solid but with an immaculate form and shape. It was a normal bow at both tips but at the cross section it was twisted at 90 degree angle, making the rest of the bow around it look warped ressembling an S shape.

Kagato having trained his body alot while his powers where gone, jumped up and flipped a certain amount of times before shooting 1200 arrows at Tabris, Tabris responded by shooting a volley of about 8 ring arrows, one after the other, and they grew fairly large in size, but were placed at different heights and positions until they formed a ) shape. Kagato's arrows went flying into the center of the larger ring arrow, Kagato thinking why would he allow that he soon saw, the space in the center of the ring was filled with a dense projection of reiatsu and put his arrows off course. They then went into the second ring, diverting abit more and going into the next one until they had been diverted so much, they were still flying straight but this time at Kagato.

"Ha Mirror force, I like Yu-gi-oh, do you like yugioh, huh Kagato?" He asked as Kagato was bombarded with 1200 arrows, pounding and slashing at his skin.


"You know one of my collegues looks like dark magician, he even has the powers and stuff, I keep asking him to do Dark Magic Attack and damage my life points but he never does." Then a malicious smile crept across Tabris face as he looked at Kagato bloodied on the floor.

"Looks like your almost out of life points " Tabris crouched next to Kagato. Then Kagato grabbed out and wrapped his hands around Tabris' shirt. It caught him off guard and then as a reflex, his dark reiryolku started to pulse and his eyes seemed to lose their brightness as he then punched Kagato across his face. The punch was causal but on par with Rahs. 

"Your lucky, anyone else I would have killed for that, actually anyone else would have been dead before that." Tabris began to walk away, as if he were walking up stairs, but really just he was just using hirenkyaku.

"Don't worry, you heal soon enough, sooner than you think. How troublesome, how am I gonna explain what I did today, I came out to sight see with Mit and now we have a possible new recruit, and I can't let him die so that means training,argh! It hasn't this hard since I was a knight and had those 5 dead hookers in my room." Tabris began to rant to himself.

"Arg..." Kagato growled.

Tabris turned back. "You say something boy?"

"Why, why me, why am I so special to you, why don't you kill me, why am I your play thing?!"

Tabris started to laugh. "Oh don't be full of yourself, I have many more play things, its just that why would I wanna kill family."

"Fam...family?"

"Oh why yes, fair Kagato, don't you see any resemblance. Go and ask Kags."

"But I am Kags!?"

Tabris laughed so naive. "You weren't the first Kags."

Kagato began to think. "Father! But I have never heard anyone call him Kags."

"Thats because only I called him that, now be sure to ask Kags about the Fallen quincy, I always liked that title, even though it was wasn't just... Back then at least . Oh oh better yet ask him about the brother he killed!" Tabris waved to Kagato. 

"Bye bye fair Kagato, I'll be seeing you soon." And then one second later he was gone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2009)

Serp said:


> Lunas was being lead back towards the main fights towards Maxi and what not, this would mean he couldn't use his AOE gravity attacks without hindering his partners, oh well he thought.
> 
> Lunas, raised his friction free sword, and once again started to slash around mindlessly through the air almost as if a dance move.
> 
> ...



Suza managed to counter the Bala with a combined lightning strike and sword swing, but Toushiro on the other hand had to block it with an ice dragon, which only succeeded in absorbing the first two impacts. The third one he lessened the damage of by moving back with it, but the blow to his skull still sent him reeling.

"Shit," Suza moved in front of Toushiro, giving him time to pull himself back. _"Twelve Rings of Empty Lies, tailing the sun, trawling the darkness: Hado Seventy-Five: Hell's Halo!"_

Twelve Reishi rings blasted out from between Suza's hands, expanding in size. They paired off into six pairs, and a massive red-black current of fiery Reishi formed between them as they moved towards Lunas.

"Wake up!" Suza jumped back to his friend, trying to start the healing process with a jolt of his own Reiryoku.

~~~



TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin turned his attention to the battle going between the two fraccion and five vice-captains. They were indeed fairing quite poorly. He couldn't blame the fraccion for that, though. They were fighting twice their number, and the enemy had a constant healer. If one of the shinigami was damaged, the others could easily cover him while he was healed.
> 
> "Very well then. If they're unfairly matched, then we should go to their aid. It will be a good test of my strength against the shinigami." With that, Potemkin moved towards the battle, stopping above the seven. Some of the shinigami noticed him, but, unsure of whether he was planning on joining the fight, did not attack.
> 
> He had considered announcing his presence with an attack, but against foes like these it would be unnecessary. "You seem rather confident in your advantaged battle against fraccion." He drew his sword, casting a challenging glare at the vice captains. "But how will you fare now that an Espada has entered the fray?"



"Komamura, hang back and wait for any more entrants," Gan Midomaru, Captain of Third Division stepped forward, drawing his sword, "I'll handle this."

"Espada?" Hisagi was the first to acknowledge this threat, he jumped back to stand just before Isane. Matsumoto, Kira and Hinamori all followed suit. Though they had yet to release their swords, they knew it'd be the surprise factor, not the strength, that would give them their chance of victory.

"Hahahahahaha, how's that?" Ran crowed, pointing her sword at the group, "One more competitor and you're all on the run? Pathetic!"

"Ran," Thrud sighed, "He's an Espada. They did the smart thing."

"Oi, don't turn this on me," Ran rounded on Thrud, "They're just pansies and you know it."

Loki had trailed behind Potemkin, planning on picking up the slack of the battle. He had his eye on the silver haired healer.

~~~

"Fuck," Rahs stared at the overhead numbers, standing on the same rooftop he'd arrived in Karakura on, "I don't know who to root for."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 29, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Maxi finally got up, rested on hand on his sword's handle and turned to Akira."So what's the deal with you?"He asked."You feel like an captain, hell there are even only a few Shinigami around here that can rival your Spiritual Pressure _yet_ no captain's robe." Akira shrugged. "I... Just like where i am." He comments. "Fourth seat of the 8th division, Noburu Akira." Akira drew his blade, If this was indeed an Espada, there was no time to waste. He remembered the last arrancar he fought, Infact, his wound began to pulsate.
> 
> His body remembered this type of reiatsu... it will always remember it. "Ah, You're Kama's new recruit." Iba comments. "Good, but to send a fourth seat.." He rubs his chin, a little disapointed. "Prepare yourself Akira!" He raised his blade. Akira took a deep breathe and unsheathed his sword, But he was not done, Now was not playtime, there wasn't a single moment to waste. He let out a breathe and with a wave, His sword glew green and transformed into a long golden staff.
> 
> "Shikai without a call out phrase?" Iba thought to himself, he knew what that meant. "But, he's just a fourth seat." Akira looked towards the white haired arrancar. "Parden my rudeness... but, i forgot to ask your name.."



Maxi VS Akira and Iba

"My name is Maximillion Corona, Cuarta Espada."There was more then just a hint of disgust present in his voice when he announced his rank."How ironic, not only was I disgraced with this four on my body but here I am, the mastermind of this invasion battling some nobody holding the fourth seat of some random division."Well to Maxi all the divisions were of no importance to him, the only one he  had the slightest respect for was the Eleventh due to their hunger for battle, something he could relate to.

Maxi sighed deeply, and then drew his sword in such an unenthusiastic way that it was more then obvious his heart wasn't in it. He was hoping to bag a captain here, not some small fry.As impressive as this Akira's Reiatsu may be, his head wasn't worth a damn to me Maxi.

With the claymore in hand he prepared himself for this battle, intending to finish it off.The sooner the better.With Sonido he disappeared, the tell tale sound of a Sonido was heard behind Iba and the Vice-captain spun around as Maxi's claymore came down on him.The sword smashed trough his defence, easily pushing down the scimitar that belonged to Iba.

It dug deep into his left shoulder but Maxi was forced to end the attack prematurely, before dealing lethal damage, when Akira Shunpo'd next to Maxi and the spiked end of the staff was thrust at Maxi's head.Maxi took two steps back and leaned back which was just enough to evade the spike , blood gushed from Iba's wound as the blade was pulled out.When Maxi had the blade out, used Sonido to evade the follow up attacks from Akira.

Akira was right behind him, though Maxi was a little faster the fourth seat was the only one of Maxi's opponents that could keep up with him.Iba was trying to keep track of the shimmering shadows that raced across the battlefield, which had become even more chaotic with captains and another high level Espada getting closer to them.

He doubted he would make it out alive of this on, one wrong move and he'd be in the path of an attack that would incinerate him, these guys were on that level and sadly he wasn't, but backing down? No, he could still make a difference here.And so he prepared to a strong binding spell.

Te was unsure of it but he believed that he could at least halt Maxi's movements long enough to give Akira, or perhaps one of the captains, the time to take the Espada out.They had the required firepower.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 29, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Heh, now what are you going to do Ssob." Reaper had flown back, the match was getting a little too close to him, and he could see the Acid cloud melting the tower down to nothingness. "That attack, Is truly frightning." He thinks to himself.
> 
> The world seemed to slow down for Ssob, Asesa was barely moving, his body wasn't responding. "What do i do." He thinks to himself. "She's moving too fast.. I can't dodge, Even if i tried to shrink myself i would only avoid one of them. i could fire a cero.. But I could save that energy for later... But if i don't, I might not get the chance to fire another." It was annoying, he was running low on options, Real low. He had used up a lot of energy before he released... One last option, Breathe in as deep as he can, fire his Acid cloud and take the hit from Asesa, He might die... But that was a chance he was going to take. "ACID CLOUD!!!" He breathes out



Ssob's acid cloud was released and Asesa's EM Cero was fired. It was impossible to see the result of the two attacks, as the view was immediately obscured by a large explosion. The smoke hung in the air, stubbornly refusing to part and allow a view of the victor of the struggle. 

Then, silently, limply, a body fell out of the cloud and to the sands below. Her armor was scorched from her own blast and largely eaten away by the acid cloud. Had it not been there, she might not be alive and in one piece. The spikes over her armed appeared to have been forcefully ripped out from the blast--perhaps still stabbed into Ssob. Overall, she no longer looked to be in fighting condition.

Only time could tell how Ssob had fared.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Komamura, hang back and wait for any more entrants," Gan Midomaru, Captain of Third Division stepped forward, drawing his sword, "I'll handle this."
> 
> "Espada?" Hisagi was the first to acknowledge this threat, he jumped back to stand just before Isane. Matsumoto, Kira and Hinamori all followed suit. Though they had yet to release their swords, they knew it'd be the surprise factor, not the strength, that would give them their chance of victory.
> 
> ...



Potemkin ignored the discussion between the fraccion, instead appraising the shinigami who stood before him. None of them would be a match for him, most likely. And there were five to the arrancar's four. He crossed his arms and turned away from the vice captains. "Very well then. I will fight the two strongest. Decide amongst yourselves who they are."

He surprised himself with the amount of pride that his voice contained. Even though he was an Espada, an arrancar general, there were still many above him. Loki had just moments ago warned him of that fact. But still, it seemed like the only Shinigami that would be able to fight against his likes would be those ranking at the level of captain. 

Figuring he had given the vice-captains enough time to decide, Potemkin turned back to them. "So, who will it be?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2009)

The shinigami had sent a wave of red fiery reishi towards, Lunas. He swallowed and rammed through it.

He came out the other end, skin scarred and dead, looking burnt and almost zombish.
He screamed out, charging forward with his blade. As he charged his HSR was filling in the errors on his body. His sword itself wrapped in not only anti friction, but a gravity bind, making it weigh alot more than normal.

"LUNAS STREPPER! WILL NOT YIELD TO YOU." Lunas shouted, he noticed he was close to Maxi, that was their plan, but they forgot we are still hollows, and as proof of hollow evolution hollows band together to fight stronger foes, that was the funadamental cause of the Menos type, together as one.

Lunas charged his blade towards Suza, trying to interrupt his helping of Toushirou.

"I might have to do it, I didn't think I would have to, but you two are starting to annoy me, but still it will be like swating flys with a nuke." Lunas sighed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2009)

"Matusmoto," Hisagi stepped forward, "As a team we should be able to hold him while the others face the lesser Arrancar."

"Hmm?" Ran's ear twitched, "_lesser_ Arrancar?" She was positively steaming right now. You could almost see the rage emanating from her. "Oh fuck THIS!"

Once again, Loki and Thrud were reminded that, fitting with her impulsive nature, Ran was fast. By the time Hinamori was sent flying downwards from an extremely forceful blow from Ran's sword, the Knight of Chronos had already spun around and kicked Kira, her foot pushing his sword back.

"Ran!" Loki yelled out, sprinting in to join the fray, "Push them towards the ground! They can't fight as well when they have to be careful of their surroundings!"

"Who needs your advice?" Ran yelled back, though she still angled her next spinning kick to push Kira downwards.

"Go ahead and get in some good fights then," Thrud called over to Potemkin. She joined Loki and Ran, who were hammering down at the three Vice Captains who hadn't challenged Potemkin. Isane, while of Fourth Division, still had enough sword skills to fight back. But nonetheless, the three VCs were being pushed further and further towards the ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 29, 2009)

With Shin and Setsuka

The two were making their way over a forest area.The enormous Spiritual pressure came from somewhere in this area.The two had slowed down, now just walking on air while searching the area."We really should go back, whatever it was, it's long gone by now and they may need us back in the battle with the Espada."Setsuka said to Shin.

The less experienced captain though didn't give up."Come on, sending like 6 to 7 captains is over kill, they should be able to handle a couple of Espada if not they're not worthy of their rank."Shin was frank about it, Setsuka couldn't appreciate it though."So you would let your allies be killed like that."

Shin though was focusing more on finding the powersource then this conversation, absently he replied with."Ah well."He continued."They are captains aren't they, I mean they have been so for years so what difference could two more captains make?, as gorgeous of a captain..."He never got to finish the sentence, a "Setsu chop!"Smashed down on his head.

"Stop doing that, such behavior is unbecoming of a captain and worst of all it's an violation of protocol, I could write you up for it."She crossed her arms and added."I happen to be in charge of investigating a wide array of things, including sexual misconduct in the Gotei 13 so it's now a smart thing to keep harassing me like that."  

Shin was rubbing his head as he replied with."Well, first let me say that it's good to know what exactly the 5th division does."The vein in Setsuka's forehead started to pulsate visibly, in typical anime fashion, this was usually reserved for conversations with Isis."It's the freaking 9th you bastard!, not the 5th, the 9th!"

"Yeah, that's what I said."Shin continued like nothing happened."Anyways, if you hadn't attempted smash trough my skull you would've been able to hear the rest, where it would be clear I was talking about myself, the gorgeous captain and his blond colleague."Actually he intended to describe Setsuka in a less politically correct way but that would ruin his chances to embarrass Setsuka like he was intending to do now.

"You're quite arrogant aren't you, just assuming stuff like that and then smacking a fellow captain."He was shaking his finger at her while Setsuka just stood there, flabbergasted."Hell, I could write you up for not just smacking a colleague but for doing so because you were so arrogant that you assumed anything flattering would be about you."With a devious look on his face he finished with."That wouldn't look good on your records, known to be arrogant and has a tendency to unjustly assault her peers."

Shin had gotten a pretty good understanding of Setsuka, and like he expected she started to become visibly panicky.Having that in her records?What kind of impression would that give people, that she is somekind of brutish beauty queen? This would surely hurt her chances to ever become General Commander."I'm sorry, I miss....I....Please, can't I just make it up to you instead of you writing an report?"

Honestly Shin had no intention of doing any paperwork, ever, neverever, not even the forms for this report but this messing around was fun, he needed to wrap it up now though, they weren't on vacation or anything."Alright, for now you can just behave a little more appropriate,sometime later I'll think of a way for you to make it up with but let's investigate this power source first, that's your specialty, investigating."As he asked this last bit he patted her on her cheek, she could be heard grinding her teeth as this happened."Right, sweetie?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2009)

Serp said:


> The shinigami had sent a wave of red fiery reishi towards, Lunas. He swallowed and rammed through it.
> 
> He came out the other end, skin scarred and dead, looking burnt and almost zombish.
> He screamed out, charging forward with his blade. As he charged his HSR was filling in the errors on his body. His sword itself wrapped in not only anti friction, but a gravity bind, making it weigh alot more than normal.
> ...



"No time then," Suza clutched his blade, "How you holding up?"

"Thirty seconds more," Toushiro choked back, "Can you hold him?"

"Heh," Suza smiled, pointing his blade right at the incoming Espada, "Who the hell do you think you're talking to. _BANKAI, *Lightning God's Fury - RAIKIRI*!"_

The blade exploded, waves of lightning covering Suza. When they calmed, he appeared to be wreathed in a white outline, crackling with power. His blade had grown longer, and more projections emerged from it, channeling the lightning.

With a single swing, a massive crescent of lightning was released towards Lunas.


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2009)

Lunas looked at the lightning coming towards him and spoke "Shit, wheres Lambo or Xalem when you need them." The blast him him and he went flying, his clothes and body scorched. 

His hair was frizzy, and his body looked burnt. The blast of the Shingami's bankai was quite devastating. His HSR kicked in again and healed him up.

"ARG!" Lunas shouted, his hair out of place and his pale face looking creepier than usual due to anger on his face.

"Gravity bind!" Lunas shot 3 black pusling balls at Suza. As the flew past, things started to droop as they increased the gravity around them to alarming levels. 

Lunas started to skid towards the couple, as if he were skating on ice, his sword slashing them, then he would pivot and slash some more, over and over again.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2009)

"Raaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh," The Lightning fueling him, Suza blasted each gravity ball, causing the two attacks, his electricity and his opponents gravity, to detonate brilliantly.

Lunas raced through the explosion, his sword crashing against Suza's, who was pushed back by the force. Lunas had flipped right over him, and struck out at Suza in midair, who had spun around and blocked the hit, only to be sent flying back again.

_"Bankai, *Daiguren Hyourinmaru*!"_

Suza smiled as the ice blasted out up above. Toushirou, wreathed in an dragon of ice, slammed his wings down hard, causing him to rocket at Lunas, who when he spun around and smacked Hitsugaya aside with a swing of his sword, received a stab from Suza to the back, complete with current being blasted inside his body.

"Before he heals, Toushiro!"

Regaining control over his descent, Hitsugaya unleashed a giant ice dragon, this time complete with wings and body, which flew up to crash into Lunas.

~~~

"Gotcha!" Ran grabbed the sword, her Hierro preventing it from cutting her without force behind it, and kicked her opponent right in the face. The force of the blow sent her blasting downwards, through the roof of a, thankfully, abandoned factory building.

Loki and Thrud baited their opponents, and drew them down there to follow.

Inside the factory, Rahs groaned, having stopped his fall with a lightning bolt, he emerged from the crater.

"Hmm," the female Shinigami was trapped under rubble, but she was regaining consciousness fast.

"Decisions, decisions," Rahs muttered to himself, lightning playing around his hands.


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2009)

Lunas looked at the ice dragon coming towards him, and felt the stab wound in his back.
Blood trickled down his lip.

Lunas thrust his hand out, and his hat came back to him. Lunas stabbed his sword into his hat. As he did that, lots of light and glitter could be seen inside the top hat. Lunas pulled out the sword as the ice dragon came down towards him, as he pulled it out a wave of red light, reiryoku and reishi diamonds blocked, the ice dragon momentarily. "Diapositiva..._Luna Sonámbulo!"

_The red reiryoku wave span around Lunas, and then the ice dragon hit it fully coating it in a block of ice, then the area around them started to feel heavy, due to his reiatsu overwhelming and due to the fact that it was gravity reiatsu as well. 

The ice and reiryoku cocoon broke open, the ice shattering looking like small diamonds in the air, the light from the cocoon shining through it. 

The new Lunas stepped out, his face and skin where darken, his appearance much younger than before. His hair now curly and bouncy. His uniform had taken on a red appearance.

And then he spoke, his voice higher than it was before. "Now look what you made me had to go and do!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2009)

"Espada release," Suza stepped back, Toushiro flying up beside him, "What are the odds we'll live?"

"Low at best," Toushiro stared at he glittering figure.

"So we're gonna win?"

"Without a doubt."

Once again the two crossed swords. This time, the ice/lightning dragon was many times more powerful.

~~~

"Oi," Ran had arrived in the building first, and saw Rahs approaching the downed Shinigami. Moving over to him, she placed a hand firmly on his shoulder, "back off, Human."

Rahs jerked his shoulder violently knocking Ran's hand aside. "Hands off, Arrancar."

When Ran lashed out with her sword, it was to meet a bolt of electricity, strong enough to hold the blade back. Rahs's Reiatsu exploded out around them, casting the building in the weight of his power.

"Well I'll be dammed," Loki and Thrud had entered the building through the hole in the roof, "I know that Reiatsu. You're Rahs, aren't you?"

Rahs looked up at Loki, and the look in his eye was all the confirmation the Arrancar needed.

"Haha, what happened to you, oh great Vasto Lorde?" Loki crowed, "What is this pathetic body? You look like a human."

"Yet I'm strong enough to end you three and the Shinigami, should I wish."

"Is that what you want?" Loki's eyes narrowed.

Rahs paused, and then gambled his bait. "Take me back to Hueco Mundo after this. I'll help you deal with your opponents if you promise to do so."

Loki looked surprised. He hadn't expected that. Internally, he wondered what Rahs was after.

"Yoooouuuuu," Momo Hinamori pushed herself up, blood running down from a cut on her head as the rubble fell away. Her Reiatsu was at least as strong as the Knights, if not a little above at this point. Rahs was unimpressed.

The other two Vice Captains, Izuru and Isane, descended through the hole as well. They took a stance on either side of Hinamori, as the three Knights grouped together, just behind Rahs.

"Well," Loki waved his hand, "While I'd like to take this kill, I think Ashrayne-Sama would be happier for me to bring the power of a Vasto Lorde home."

"Think what you will," Rahs stepped forward, his electricity arcing out towards the Vice-Captains. _Soon,_ the voice inside him whispered, _We'll be free of one another._

Yes, Rahs agreed, soon we will.


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2009)

"Ha the odds you will live were slim at best before, but are less than slim now, positively anorexic!" Lunas rose his leg up, in what looked like a cross between muay thai kickboxing stance and a dance move. A cero charged from his foot and was fired with a flick of it to intercept the thunder and ice dragon. Once that cero had been fired, using gravity effect dilation coupled with sonido and friction manipulation, Lunas was right next to Hitsugaya and Suza in less than an instant before the cero had actually hit the dragon, and swung his hand, along the vector of his hand was a gravity wave, effectively increasing weight solely along that vector, therefore causing that part to drop leaving the bits on either side, like a super cut that used the object against itself. 
 The vector slash was aimed at one of the ice wings, and while using his other palm to reject Suza from the area, using a gravitational force field effect.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 29, 2009)

With Ssob-

The cloud faded, only bits and pieces floating around. blood can be seen dripping down from the visible spots. As it clears, Ssob's body can be seen, he holds his sword in his right hand, his clothes are nearly gone. Body badly burned and bleeding. Jabbed into his right shoulder, Asesa's spiked arm. "You... were strong." Ssob coughed, blooding spraying out into the air. His eyes seemed to roll back and he fell towards the ground. "Hup, not yet." Reaper quickly appeared, holding the back of Ssob's shirt. "You can't claim victory then pass out. ain't how it works my friend." He smirked, This battle, truly it was interesting. "Congradulations Ssob." He grinned. "Sixth espada."

Maxi Vs Akira/Iba-

"Iba, Watch out!" Akira spins his weapon around and slams the spiked end into the ground. "CLOUDS COVER!" A gust of wind from all sides makes it way towards Akira, the clouds seeming to be drawn by it. The clouds swirl around with the wind and soon form a large dense mass. The battlefied around Maxi and Akira was now solid cloud, Imparing both their vision. But Akira had the advantage of the wind, He can clear out the spots he needs too.

He stands in a clearing, Iba still preparing the chant. Akira has focused his power on hiding Iba, when the time was right, he'd remove the cover and let Iba bind the Espada. "To think.. I'd be fighting the fourth espada." Akira thinks to himself. SHING! the tip of a blade scrapes his cheek. The espada had good senses... "Is he this way." Akira forms a small tunnel infront of him. No, He wasn't there... He turns, another tunnel, no, not there. He turns one last time, THERE! Maxi's blade is inches from Akira's face. 

He shunpo's away quick as he can, the tip of his nose letting out a small drop of blood. "HIIYAH!" Akira spins his staff and fires the spike at the end of it towards Maxi, The arrancar bat's it away with his blade and Makes his way towards Akira, The shinigami pulls back on the chain, the spike begins to return to him, Aiming for Maxi's back, The arrancar notices and quickly spins to the side, the needle barely avoiding him. Akira jumps up to avoid his own attack and seals up the cloud once more. "Iba! Hury up!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Ssob-
> 
> The cloud faded, only bits and pieces floating around. blood can be seen dripping down from the visible spots. As it clears, Ssob's body can be seen, he holds his sword in his right hand, his clothes are nearly gone. Body badly burned and bleeding. Jabbed into his right shoulder, Asesa's spiked arm. "You... were strong." Ssob coughed, blooding spraying out into the air. His eyes seemed to roll back and he fell towards the ground. "Hup, not yet." Reaper quickly appeared, holding the back of Ssob's shirt. "You can't claim victory then pass out. ain't how it works my friend." He smirked, This battle, truly it was interesting. "Congradulations Ssob." He grinned. "Sixth espada."



"Hmm," Value sonido'd down from where he was standing up above, watching the fight. The light of the Orb of Freedom would take the number from the fallen Espada, and place it on the victor.

"Congratulations indeed," Vale looked at him, "You're the second to remove an Espada from their rank today."

"Second, huh?" Reaper looked up in interest, "Who else got knocked off their high horse?"

"Lucido. The new Octava Espada is around, somewhere."

"He went to earth," Marilith pipped up, "There's a battle between a few Espada and Shinigami going on." Marilith stared defiantly back at Vale, who looked at her in anger. "I'm going to go find Alana," she muttered, and Sonido'd away.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Apr 30, 2009)

With Potemkin

With the two vice-captains before him, Potemkin finally drew his sword. "If I were to give advice, it would be to release now. Otherwise I doubt you will stand much of a chance." Neither Hisagi nor Matsumoto gave a direct response to this, but it was easy for him to tell that neither of them took the comment very well. Did they really think they could beat him like that?

He began with a direct attack, launching himself in a linear path towards Hisagi. His blade was blocked by Hisagi's own, but it soon began to be pushed back. The strike was merely a test, to see how much force the vice captain could hold up against. Potemkin wished to see the exact strength of those he was up against. 

Matsumoto came at him from the side, an unsurprising strike. Potemkin shifted his weight, spinning to his right and dropping down, moving to avoid the attack and place himself below the two shinigami. But with the pressure of Potemkin's blade no longer on him, Hisagi was able to flick off a chain from his wrist, tossing it in front of Potemkin's face and detonating the kidou.

Temporarily blinded by the blast, Potemkin increased the speed at which he dropped down, increasing the distance between himself and the vice captains while he recovered. He managed to regain his sight just as two shinigami shunpo'd down, one on either side of him, and struck at him. With barely enough time, Potemkin put his hands outward, firing a bala off to each side. The two were forced back, arms scorched, and regained their composure.

Potemkin chuckled. "Commendable." He flipped his visor down, the mask now guarding his eyes. He'd not be hit by an attack like that again. "But I stand by what I said before. Would you like to see why?"

Again, he charged at Hisagi, the two blades meeting. But this time he struck with only one hand, knowing the amount of pressure he needed to hold the shinigami's blade. Now free, his left hand shot forward in a fist and slammed into Hisagi's head, knocking the shinigami away. No longer tied up with Hisagi, Potemkin was ready for Matsumoto's attack, twisting away from it and responding with a stab of his own. She jerked her head away from the strike, the steel grazing her skin and drawing a trickle of blood. 

This time it was the shinigami who backed away, the two shunpoing to a safe distance and standing together. Potemkin stretched his shoulders back, grinning in anticipation. The testing period was over for both sides; the real fight would begin soon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2009)

"Raarrrgh!"

"Hinamori, wait!"

Momo Hinamori charged Rahs, sensing what the others hadn't immediately, that he was a Hollow in disguise. Only a Hollow had Reiatsu that dense.

Rahs sidestepped her thrust, ducking down under her sweep. His palm shot up, between her and her sword, and slapped her cheek. What none but Rahs and the Hollow inside him knew at that time, was the thin film of spikes covering his inner palm. It wasn't until he'd pulled his arm back, ripping out a layer of skin from the woman's cheek, that his danger was known.

She screamed, the blood nowhere near as bad as the pain. Rahs simply smiled. For his human appearance, he was still a Hollow through and through. Crushing a Shinigami was a sign of strength. And for Rahs, strength was everything.

The other two ViceCaptains would have known of this now, they joined the battle, surrounding Rahs, all three lashing out with their sword. Due to the pain of her injury, Hinamori's strikes were the weakest, causing Rahs to keep closer to her than the others. He dodged their attacks, swung with his fists and had his blows dodged by them. The speed and quality of movement as he was able to stand between the three without a scratch was something else. But something was still wrong.

"He's not using his Lightning," Loki stared at the battle, Ran and Thrud beside him, "According to the Watchers, he's a master of electric power. Plus I saw lightning around him earlier. And where did he get that spike ability from? It's strange."

"Just let the man fight," Thrud was watching as intently, "He was a Vasto Lorde, and he's still stronger than us, whatever he is now. Don't interrupt."

Ran was simply waiting for her chance to reenter the battle. That woman with her hair in the bun, and now the bloody mess of a right cheek. Her head would roll soon enough.


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2009)

"Nemu we are going to the library, now that I am captain, my permissions should be upgraded, even though it is off limits, due to that terrible terrible murder that took place there."
"Yes Taichou, but my father said you did that and anyway he would have fed the plant by now."
"Well yes maybe I did do th...Plant?"
"Yes the reishi plant, it normally feeds on reishi but in seireitei loose reishi is sucked in by the death stone, so it is wilting. _Ichirin no hana._"
"I see bring with us, we could take a look in that cavern as well. Bring the plant to me." Nemu hurried off and returned with the plant. 

Both of them then shunpo'd toward the library. Nagi started to search for records on Serpentious work, or his acadmey records or anything. He came across a journal of Serps called "A life of coils." And he placed that in his bag, as well as Serps details, about his zanpaktou and how he had been arrested. Once he felt he had enough to go back and do research he decided to check out that cavern and he and Nemu jumped down the hole. 

The deathstone memories were still playing out their epic battles and what not, the reishi in the air thick and musky. 
"Place the plant down here, we will come back and get it when I return these library books, maybe this reishi would mean I won't have to feed it much."

Nagi and Nemu then left the cavern, and went back to his office. 
"Hebikami, Hebikami No Hyakuman Doku, Serp seems to excel at poisons and it seems it was those poisons that helped him develop such much things. But as his powers where stripped in the maggots nest he would need to train again to acheive shikai and Bankai, Shikai would be easy as he remembers his swords name but Bankai would take a while."

"This guy is a wealth of information, his Zapaktou avatar is described almost like Kaima. I guess I should start to read this journal, Nemu fetch me some water."

"Yes Taichou."

Nagi was about to open the book that would change his life for ever.

_"Hello, my name is Serpentious Orochi, I suppose I should start at the beginning but which one is that. Well it started when I became a shinigami..."_


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

Entering the human world as a Menos felt very different from when he was a hollow, he couldn't even recall his memories of being alive anymore, and only some of his hollow memories.

"Ahhhhh" He moaned because couldn't remember much.

He came through Garganta, where he ended up back in Karakura town, he searched around for any potential easy Shinigami he could eat, but they were distant. So he decided to scour the city for wholes to eat, but they all felt to faint.

He found a whole, and easily ate him, but he still felt nothing happening to him. He felt he was getting closer to the Shinigami, so he kept heading towards them.

It was a platoon of about 12 low 10th squad Shinigami, who had been sent to patrol Karakura after the Menos attack. They all sensed Eruptan when he drew close, and pulled out their Zapakutou.

"It must be another Menos, Karimusha sir, orders?" One of the Shinigami said

"Attack it head on, careful, but it only a Menos." Karimusha said.

All the Shinigami ran at Eruptan, who swung his now giant foot across the ground kicking one the Shinigami into a nearby bridge.

"Only a Menos huh?" Eruptan said

"So this is more then a Gillian." Karimusha said

Karimusha jumped at the Menos and did a heavy strike, cutting at his side. Eruptan grabbed a hold of him just before he jumped backward, the other Shinigami charged trying to save their leader, but 3 of them were crushed under Eruptan's foot.

Karimusha started to cut at Eruptan's hand, until he dropped him.

"Soar through the skies, Beki!" Karimusha said as his Zapakutou was released

It turned into a long spear with thunder seeming to charge from it. Eruptan grabbed the 3 Shinigami he crushed and began to eat them, horrified by this Karimusha charged at Eruptan.

"Strike!" Karimusha yelled out, his Zapakutou letting out a crack of lighting to electrocute Eruptan.

"Uhhhhh" Eruptan felt the pain, but it wasn't enough to really hurt him.

Eruptan charged up a cero as all the shinigami regrouped for a charged attack, then he fired it at the group, Karimusha being the only one able to jump out of the way, the others were completly incenerated by the blast.

"Damit, damit, damit!" Karimusha yelled out, angry with himself.

He held his spear above his head, as seem to be charging it up for an attack.

"Pierce though, Beki!

He threw the electrified speark directly at the head of Eruptan, it hit his mask, then broke though the side of it, cutting open the side of Eruptans face. Eruptan let out a roar of pain, before opening up Garganta.

"Shit, I need more strength." Eruptan said irritated

He went back into Garganta to head back to the Menos forest.

"What kind of Gillian was that?" Karimusha thought to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 30, 2009)

With Vale/Ssob/Reaper

"He went to earth," Marilith pipped up, "There's a battle between a few Espada and Shinigami going on." Marilith stared defiantly back at Vale, who looked at her in anger. "I'm going to go find Alana," she muttered, and Sonido'd away. "I suppose you will be going to earth now." Vale comments. "I ain't got any interest in those shinigami." He comments, adjusting Ssob over his shoulder. "Obvios battles are no fun." He turns his back to Vale. "Besides, The shinigami should come to us. Waiting for them would have allowed us to build up our forces.. And besides." He takes a step. "We Arrancar are far more powerful within Heuco mundo." 

A few minuts later, Reaper tosses Ssob onto his bed. "AH! SSOB!" Kou and Ereki rush towards him. "Don't worry about him." Reaper smirked, Ssob's body had been cleaned up, The number six on his righ pecks. "Ah... he... he really won.." Kou blinks. "Course he did, He's my facion after all." Reaper rubbed his nails across his pancho, blew on them and rubbed them once more. "But now we're his." Ereki stuck her toungue out at Reaper. "Like i care." Reaper shrugged. "I only chose Ssob as a fracion due to his power interesting me. You two were just there because he wouldn't leave without you." He shrugged and turned out the room. "Now heal him up, He's got a fight in Karakura town to get too."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2009)

"No, I haven't had any further developments in my research."

"What are we paying you for, Johan?" The man sighed, "You have one of the largest collections of spiritual texts on this side of the world, and you can't even put together one measly equation?"

"Last I checked," Johan Ondreas wasn't a man to be cowed, "Incorporating the spiritual and technological worlds wasn't a one man one week job."

"You've had a month."

"That doesn't change the facts."

Carlos sighed, pushing himself up. That dude was meeting with his dad again. Whatever the hell they were on about, it was where his dad made most of their money. So Carlos didn't interfere. But he'd find out, sooner or later.

Another day, school was still out - Carlos did actually go to school - so Carlos needed something to do. He could wander around town, being awesome, putting people in their place, being followed by his crew, or he could head back to that crazy boxer dude and spend another day beating the shit out of solid metal.

Decisions, decisions.

He had enough money to buy a couple subs for lunch, that'd cover things if that was what Brikan was after. It was early still, but Carlos wasn't going to get any more sleep, and his house bored him. 

"Yo," he knocked loudly on the door, "You home, boss?"

~~~

Alana sighed, letting sand drift through her clawed left hand. She'd followed Primera-sama dutifully, just as Vale had asked her, but where was that getting her. He didn't seem to acknowledge her presence as well. She felt invisible, insignificant. She missed her Hollow life, hunting with Rahs and the others. Then she had existed. They had relied on her. She had been worth something.

"Alana."

Marilith, the former lioness Hollow, first to be brought to Arrancar by the Orb of Freedom, had brown hair that shared the length of Alana's blonde. Her mask remnant was a curved path on the top left of her skull.

"How are you?"

"Depressed," Alana admitted. "Vale doesn't want me around, the Primera couldn't care less if I existed or not, and I basically have no purpose left to me."

Marilith sighed, putting an arm over her friend's shoulder. She'd heard Alana's tales of the past, of hunting with the one called Rahs, who would be a great leader of his own right. Maybe it was just on the stories alone that Marilith cared, but the way he had been described, she wished this Rahs had become an Arrancar. He would have led with style.


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

"Yo," he knocked loudly on the door, "You home, boss?" The door flies off the handle. "WELCOME!!" Brikan cheers. "Ah... I broke the door again...." He threw the door back into the corner of piled up doors. "It's good to see you carlos!" WHAM! Brikan slams his hand on the boys back, but he doesn't fly off, he stumbles a little, but carlos quickly catches himself. "Ah! the exercise worked! TODAY WE DO SPEED TRAINING!" He rushed off to find Henry so the two can begin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 1, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Yo," he knocked loudly on the door, "You home, boss?" The door flies off the handle. "WELCOME!!" Brikan cheers. "Ah... I broke the door again...." He threw the door back into the corner of piled up doors. "It's good to see you carlos!" WHAM! Brikan slams his hand on the boys back, but he doesn't fly off, he stumbles a little, but carlos quickly catches himself. "Ah! the exercise worked! TODAY WE DO SPEED TRAINING!" He rushed off to find Henry so the two can begin.



"Heh," Carlos smiled and ran off after Brikan. There was an infectious energy about him, one that motivated Carlos to always be going at full power. He loved it, because he'd never needed to be at his best for so long before. He'd be world class in no time.

"Speed training it is, boss," Carlos grinned.


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

"Heh," Carlos smiled and ran off after Brikan. There was an infectious energy about him, one that motivated Carlos to always be going at full power. He loved it, because he'd never needed to be at his best for so long before. He'd be world class in no time."Speed training it is, boss," Carlos grinned. Brikan grabbed a sleeping Henry out of a chair and tossed him towards Carlos. "Goof!" He rolled across the floor. "Alright... Speed.. speed..." Brikan rubbed his chin and looked around. "AH THERE!" He quickly grabbed up ten basketball sized metal orbs with chains. "Right! Now then!" He quickly attaches them to Carlos and Henry. "LET'S GO FOR A JOG!" Brikan takes a few of the solid steel punching bags and attaches them to his wrists/ankles and waist like he did to Carlos and henry. 

With Ssob-

"Urgh.." He slowly sits up and rubs his head. "Please rest a little while longer!" Kou comments, obvious concern on her face. "We did what we could to heal your wounds... but you'll need to eat to bring back your spirit." Ssob jumped out of bed, He had heard the females words from before... His chest now bore the number six, he was an espada... And he had to join in the fight on earth. He couldn't blow his cover.. and hopefully, he could give out some information in secret.. but there was one thing that scared.. he may have to kill a shinigami. "S..Ssob.." 

Kou blinks. "You.. You ok?" Ereki asks him. "I'm going to earth again." He states. "We'll go with you!" the two stand up. "No, Gather some information, there's a good chance i wont be trusted by the shinigami after this. so it's your duty now." He turns back to them. "I'll accept my job as an Espada." He snaps his fingers and opens a gargantia.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 1, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Ssob-
> 
> The cloud faded, only bits and pieces floating around. blood can be seen dripping down from the visible spots. As it clears, Ssob's body can be seen, he holds his sword in his right hand, his clothes are nearly gone. Body badly burned and bleeding. Jabbed into his right shoulder, Asesa's spiked arm. "You... were strong." Ssob coughed, blooding spraying out into the air. His eyes seemed to roll back and he fell towards the ground. "Hup, not yet." Reaper quickly appeared, holding the back of Ssob's shirt. "You can't claim victory then pass out. ain't how it works my friend." He smirked, This battle, truly it was interesting. "Congradulations Ssob." He grinned. "Sixth espada."
> 
> ...



Iba was finally ready with gathering power and finished reciting the incantation for the Hadou #61.A large number of metal rods appeared in the sky and then smashed down into the roof they were battling on.Starting from close to where Iba was and then ending a little behind Maxi. When over a dozen of those rods were in place large metal locks snapped around Maxi's wrists and ankles.When these were in place Iba held his hands out and metal chains materialized that he gripped tightly.

The chains zigzagged around the metal rods and then finally connected to the locks.Due to the construction of this binding spell it could even bind opponents who had greatly superior spiritual pressure, speed, etc as it only focused on providing resistance against the physical strength of the opponent.

Akira launched Wind's Wrath, the clouds dispelling because of the attack and with the attack a split second away Maxi attempted to move aside as much as he could.It was just enough to get his head and other vital parts out of the way and instead his right arm was cut off by the attack.

Maxi didn't wast any time though, the arm meant nothing to him and would grow back, he needed to get rid of this binding spell.With all of his strength he swung his sword with his remaining arm, the left one.The chain connected to it slipped out of Iba's hands, he was caught by surprise because Maxi had been pulling at all four equally before and by the time he caught the chain again it was too late.

Maxi had launched his zanpakuto at Iba with incredible speed, Iba just managed to grab the chain in time to throw Maxi's aim off a little and instead of it piercing Iba's chest it cut off Iba's left arm.Stunned and without his left arm to hold on to the chains binding Maxi's limbs on the left side, Maxi was free to move again.

Now without so much resistance he could exert enough force one chain connected to his right leg, which was still being clutched by a wounded Iba as he was on his knees, and actually broke the poles that were holding the right chain in place.Like this he was free to use Sonido again and was in time to evade Akira's slash, who quickly went in pursuit.Maxi retrieved his zweihander and raised it in time to block Akira's next slash.A new arm slowly forming.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 1, 2009)

Marco kept thinking, something on his mind. _Their 13 divisions in the protection squads and two specialist divisions. All of them deal with something in perticular, but none of them actully been made to deal with the Vizards. I cant be sure why, Isis knew about them so that means they must of been around for quite sometime._
_I dont like where this is going Marco, you would just draw more attention to yourself by surguesting such a thing to the Captain-General._
_It's just an idea, not like it can do any harm. Besides, I'm getting board of fighting the avarage hollow. It's not giving my any new experiance. I'm sure your board of being stuck in your sealed form so often._
_I am but it's not harm to Soul Society it's you. Firstly, doing such a thing or even surguesting it would result in Rai attacking you more often._
_As if she wont try and attack me again anyway._


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2009)

Kaen panted slightly. This hollow was strong. Stronger than the ones he had fought before.

The huge beast loomed over him, humanoid in shape, but not in mind. A hole, gaping and desolate, right where his heart should be. An eerie bone white mask covering it's face, with strange markings all over it. Two arms, bulked and muscular, hung down, nearly scraping the ground. A long tail swung back and forth like an angry snake poised to strike, the barbs on it's end quivering in what seemed like excitement. Sweat stood out on Kaen's forhead, glistening in the afternoon sun. This Hollow had suprised him, it had seemed an easy kill. But no, it had been quick enough to avoid his initial stab, and was actually waering him down now.

_Nobody said being a shingami would be easy._

Kaen dashed forward, bringing his zanpakutou in an upward slash. The Hollow dodged, then stuck forward with it's oversized arms. Kaen executed a sideways flip, twisting his body quickly out of the way and dealt it a stunning kick to the side of the head. The Hollow roared in anger and pain, it's barbed tail lashing out at Kaen. The shinigami managed to deflect it with his katana, striking lower on the tail than the last time.

No good. His sword rebounded off. His theory had been correct- the tail was armoured all the way to the base.

_That won't work,_ he thought to himself, keeping his guard up, circling the beast. _I need to end this now._ He leaped into the air, eyes flashing. The Hollow watched him hungrily. 

With intense concentration, Kaen brought down his sword. The Hollow dodged, and kaen hit nothing but air. But Kane hit the ground, pivoted, and brought forth a spurt of blood as the blade drew a long cut across the Hollow's chest. The creature sank to the ground, clawing feebley at him. The tail had lost it's vigour and now hung limp. Kaen walked towards it, swung his sword once, and stabbed the beast through it's mask. It screamed again, this time a high pitched, agonizing sound, and died.

Kaen walked calmly away.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

Now without so much resistance he could exert enough force one chain connected to his right leg, which was still being clutched by a wounded Iba as he was on his knees, and actually broke the poles that were holding the right chain in place.Like this he was free to use Sonido again and was in time to evade Akira's slash, who quickly went in pursuit.Maxi retrieved his zweihander and raised it in time to block Akira's next slash.A new arm slowly forming.

Akira tried to push Maxi back, since the arm was reforming, he should have half his strength. "Winds wrath." Akira fires his blade of wind at close range. An explosion destroys the building their standing on, Akira and Iba jump back into the air. "Iba, Where's your zanpakto." Akira turns to the wounded vice captain. "I had to drop it when he tried to escape." Iba coughs, clutching his shoulder. "Iba, get out of here." Akira can see how hard it would be for him to battle.. and how hard it would be on Akira to watch his back. 

"Heh, I'm not leaving till i die." Iba grins at Akira. "That... That's 11th division talk." Akira sweatdrops. "SHUT UP! YOU WERE IN THE FOURTH DIVISION BUT LOOK AT YOU!" Akira blinks. "What's that got to do with anything." DOOM!!! A cero is fired between the two, Akira avoided the attack in time, Iba however.. "Guh..." He gripped his left shoulder again, The wound stopped bleeding... if only because it was burned from the cero..

Maxi stood in the air above a few builings, His right arm now fully formed. "Iba.." Akira held out his blade. "Please, Stand back." Akira gripped the spear with both hands, raised it into the air and slashed downward. "KAMIZE!!!" a tunnel of spinning wind flies towards Maxi. "It's like a tornado.. but sideways.." Iba blinks. "SHUT UP!!!" Akira quickly spins and realeases a normal tornado towards Maxi. "If he blocks this.. I've only got one choice left." Maxi seemed smug, A grin growing across his face.

He sonido'd away and reappeared, seemingly running across the top of Akira's first attack. Slicing it in half with his sword as he runs. Once he reaches the end of the first, he jumps out and cuts the second one in half, flying towards Akira. Akira raises his spear to block Maxi's sword, but the white haired hollow spins and kicks Akira's stomach, sening him flying back. "Now then, You get out of my sight." Maxi raises his left arm towards Iba.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 1, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Heh," Carlos smiled and ran off after Brikan. There was an infectious energy about him, one that motivated Carlos to always be going at full power. He loved it, because he'd never needed to be at his best for so long before. He'd be world class in no time."Speed training it is, boss," Carlos grinned. Brikan grabbed a sleeping Henry out of a chair and tossed him towards Carlos. "Goof!" He rolled across the floor. "Alright... Speed.. speed..." Brikan rubbed his chin and looked around. "AH THERE!" He quickly grabbed up ten basketball sized metal orbs with chains. "Right! Now then!" He quickly attaches them to Carlos and Henry. "LET'S GO FOR A JOG!" Brikan takes a few of the solid steel punching bags and attaches them to his wrists/ankles and waist like he did to Carlos and henry.



"What the hell?" Carlos tried to move his arms, but the metal balls around his body was too weighed down to move. "Fuck me, this'll take some time."

"Whassa matter, bitch, not good enough?" Carlos turned under Henry's provocation, radiating death. While by no means it could be considered anything about crawling speed, he was able to move forward, the balls dragging behind him. "Stupid little bitch, can't keep up, huh? HUH?"

That was Carlos's breaking point. He was NOT going to put up with shit like this from that guy. Not on his worst day, and certainly not today.

"RARGH!"

"HOLY SHIT DUDE!"

Henry dived out of the way, frantically pulling the metal balls after him as Carlos swung his leg overhead, bringing the metal ball chained to it crashing down upon where Henry had just been standing. The devil's aura was around Carlos now. "Better run," he took a step forward, dragging the weights after him, "Better run fast."

It would be amusing to watch, the two young men, both moving incredibly slowly, one trying to escape the other.

~~~

Rahs palmed the side of the blade, using the spikes which had formed on the inside of his hands to prevent cuts. He was strong, of course, but his skin was as weak as a human's, albeit a spiritually powerful one.

But his movement in regards to the three Vice-Captains was perfectly timed, above and beyond what he would have been capable of as a Vasto Lorde. His small frame was beneficial here.

"Lo~ki," Ran had sat herself down, head in her hands, "I'm getting bor~ed."

"Patience," Loki raised a hand, "Wait for the Espada to come down here. I want to see what happens when they meet again."

"You experiment with others too much," Thrud complained, "Three heads and a Vasto Lorde. Isn't that enough to be proud of?"

"Not nearly enough," Loki replied.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 1, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Now without so much resistance he could exert enough force one chain connected to his right leg, which was still being clutched by a wounded Iba as he was on his knees, and actually broke the poles that were holding the right chain in place.Like this he was free to use Sonido again and was in time to evade Akira's slash, who quickly went in pursuit.Maxi retrieved his zweihander and raised it in time to block Akira's next slash.A new arm slowly forming.
> 
> Akira tried to push Maxi back, since the arm was reforming, he should have half his strength. "Winds wrath." Akira fires his blade of wind at close range. An explosion destroys the building their standing on, Akira and Iba jump back into the air. "Iba, Where's your zanpakto." Akira turns to the wounded vice captain. "I had to drop it when he tried to escape." Iba coughs, clutching his shoulder. "Iba, get out of here." Akira can see how hard it would be for him to battle.. and how hard it would be on Akira to watch his back.
> 
> ...



This Akira fellow was a pain in the ass, he wouldn't go down easily and Maxi had no intention of getting caught off guard by that Vice-Captain again.And so ran his finger over his shoulder, blood still present from losing his arm earlier to Akira's attack.He then raised his left arm toward Iba and the blood mixed with the Cero he was charging created the distinct charging pattern that belonged to a Gran Rey Cero.

Gold colored energy was collected in his left and Akira was too late, Iba too slow to dodge.The attack  was fired and for a moment the one armed silhouette that belonged to Iba could be seen in the golden energy and then distorted before his body completely incinerated."That's better, now it's just this punk."Maxi spun around towards Akira, taking on a battlestance.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 1, 2009)

With Potemkin

Hisagi and Matsumoto stood together, looking upon their Arrancar foe. "He's strong, but that seems to be all he has on us right now." Matsumoto seemed to be somewhat skeptical of the Potemkin's strength. 

Hisagi, though, seemed more suspicious. "Stay on your toes, he's still an Espada. Don't spare him any mercy." Anything else he had to say was cut off as Potemkin appeared before them, finally aiming for the shinigami's flesh instead of his sword. Still, the vice-captain was fast enough to block the strike, and was ready to retaliate. "Hadou 11--Tsuzuri Raiden!" 

The electricity coursed through Hisagi's blade, following Potemkin's own into his arm. The strike forced Potemkin back, where he met with a flurry of attacks from Matsumoto. The remnants of the electrical energy still flowed through Potemkin's arm, keeping him from properly blocking his his blade and forcing him to further move his body away.

"Enough!" Potemkin appreciated the strategy displayed by the vice-captains, but was getting annoyed. He brought up a knee, using his hierro to block the sword. Thrusting his free arm into the air, he charged a cero to fire point-blank upon Matsumoto. "Die!"

"Hadou 50--Great Orb." Hisagi had shunpo'd behind Matsumoto, and held his hand out to meet the cero. The kidou fired, and Hisagi flew back with Matsumoto, leaving Potemkin alone to bear the blast. Luckily, the cero still fired and blew most of the blast away.

Again, the shinigami had avoided defeat by their superior numbers. This was indeed getting exceptionally--"Growl, Haineko!"

As Matsumoto released, a cloud of ash spread out from her sword and around Potemkin. All Potemkin was given time to do was scowl before the cloud imploded in on itself, all joining together into the Espada. With a final swing of her Matsumoto's blade, anything inside the cloud was sliced into nothingness. She allowed herself a satisfied grin--the arrancar had not escaped the cloud before she had finished her attack. Espada or not, there couldn't be much left of it.

Potemkin brutally corrected her mistake by slamming a sonido-speed fist into her gut. The remaining glow of the negacion field still surrounded him. Another strike, this one to her back, sent the vice-captain flying into a building below. Treating Hisagi no mind, Potemkin sped after her, down through the hole in the building.  

Upon landing inside the building, Potemkin noticed the other vice-captains were here as well. And a human with an especially familiar reiatsu...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 1, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> With Dio and Klaud
> 
> Dio was taking on the Turtle and Tiger Hollow while Klaud was taking on the remaining three. Dio concentrated on the black blood he was bleeding, or had bled earlier.It collected itself around Dio's arm, the openwounds feeding more blood to the mass over time. With the pitblack liquid coating his right arm dashed towards the two Hollows.
> 
> ...



With Klaud 

Klaud fired the last shot and the Seeker arrow had little trouble piercing it's target, the bull Hollow was badly injured after all.With that last attack it was defeated, it slowly broke down into Spirit Particles. When one of their own had died, or better said a part of them. The other four shot looks to the each other and then quickly teamed up. 

While they had been fighting as pairs, those pairs now combined.The tiger Hollow merged with the turtle Hollow, the result was a much larger freaky looking hybrid.A quadruple legged beast with long claws, a green shell protecting the torso.the heads had merged together into something that could only be described as an turtle and tiger two-face.

The monkey and eagle Hollow merged as well the result was a winged bipedal.The legs of the ape with the talons of the Eagle as the arms.Large wings sprouting from the back and this one too had a merged head, half monkey and half eagle.

The two Hollows continued battling Dio and Klaud, The Monkey/Eagle going after Dio while the Turtle/Tiger went after Klaud.The T/T Hollow opened it's mouth wide and fired a jet of water surging with electricity at Klaud.The combinations had made the attack much more powerful, not just because their individual powers had combined but also due to their attacks being so compatible.

Klaud Just barely dodged the attack, knowing that he had to settle this quick and provide Dio with back up he pulled out his Seele Schneider.With the bow in his right, the sword in his left he raced towards the Hollow. His skill with the bow allowed him to fire onehanded which he did while he was Hirenkyaku-ing  around.

He managed to cut off one of the legs of the T/T Hollow and then swerved around the beast at electrified jets of water crashed around the battlefiel.From the other side of the beast where he had slashed earlier he activated."Tree of Urim!"Spikes of light started growing from the bow, then into the body of the Hollow and completel destroyed it from within.

Dio was having a harder time though.Lussaria, the Hollow personality within him had taken over his body but supercharged fire blasts fired by the M/E Hollow  was weakening his defenses and even the far more skilled Lussaria was incapable of taking down this fusion form of the two Hollows.His blood wall defense was boiling and weakening.

His attacks never made it to the Hollow, it was too fast and too powerful.Dio was watching this battle from a third person point of viewing. Lussaria had taken over the body for now, which could be seen by the red iris in his left eye.Though with Lussaria busy he no longer heard his voice, but a new personality suddenly spoke.

"Meh......How annoying, that bastard woke me up from my nap."The new Hollow personality spoke up, who sighed deeply before continueing."Boy, I hate to say this but you will have to let me take care of this, Lussaria is far too weak."Dio was unsure what to do, or if even could do something.He was now just an observer, or so he thought."Who are you?, and what the hell am I supposed to do?, Lussaria is in charge now."

The voice could be heard yawning loudly."Meh.......How annoying."Another sigh was heard."I'm Ombrizio, and what you can do?"The personality laughed."The body belongs to you, you can decide which one of use you want to fight in your place, just use some of that.......Willpower, it is called, I believe."

Dio concentrated and, mostly due to Lussaria knowing it was a lost cause and rather surviving to fight anothe day then dying while controlling the body, changed to Hollow in control.His arm reflected it, this time the arm looked more human like, quite pale though.Clothed in an expensive looking purple clothing, at least the sleeve and glove.The arm was resting on something that could only be described as an cloud.

The left iris had take a purple shade now, the left eye drooping a bit now as if the left side of his body was so tired it was about to pass out. Let's end this."The left hand raised slightly and snapped it's fingers before dropping down and resting again.Dio's shadow started to morph and materialized as a 3d guardian.

It was a black broad shouldered beast that was far bigger then Dio, large clawed hands and feet.And sharp fangs in it's mouth.The beast was far less lazy then it's master and it raced toward the hybrid Hollow.Leaping into the sky and pouncing it, the weight forcing the Hollow down all the while the shadow started tearing at the through to the Hollow.With one swipe of it's claws it slashed trough the mask of Hollow and it was defeated.

When it was over the Shadow guardian became a simple shadow again and attached it back to the body, taking the normal form again. Dio's arm changed back to normal and when Dio looked at the ring tattoo he could see that now two demon forms had been unsealed, as the appropriate colors were no longer sealed.The two headed back to Earth, where they were in for a surprise.


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

With Neku/Max-

School was over, Haruko had practice for baseball.. So Neku had to part ways with her. "See ya later~" Haruko kisses neku's cheek and rushes off. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT ABOUT!?" Max shouts. "I'm dating her." Neku blinks. "SINCE WHEN!?" Max's jaw nearly falls off. "Since we did it." Neku states in a very non-caring voice. "DU-WAH!??" Max's jaw falls off and his body shatters. 

"Pull yourself together, We have a mission." Max quickly returned to normal. "Mission? What mission?" He blinked. "We're going..." Max nods... "TO GET COSTUMES!" Max sweatdrop. "The hell... what kind of "Mission" is that?" He blinks. "You see my friend, Moonlighting as hero's has a vast downside. Everyone can see OUR face, But not the hollows. withcostumes, we would appear to just be some guys preforming cool stunts on a TV show, fighting a CG creature." 

Max held his hand on his chin and nodded. "Yes, I could see how that would help." An arm quickly wraps around him. "good, Then off to the kento shop we go!" he cheers, pulling max with him. 

With Brikan- 

He chuckled as his two students moved so slow with such light weights. "WATCH ME!" He takes off in a run, passing his students with ease. "AH!!! HE DID IT!!!" the two seem to forget about their problems and cheer for their teacher... just before he collapses to the ground panting. "HE OVER DID IT!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 1, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Brikan-
> 
> He chuckled as his two students moved so slow with such light weights. "WATCH ME!" He takes off in a run, passing his students with ease. "AH!!! HE DID IT!!!" the two seem to forget about their problems and cheer for their teacher... just before he collapses to the ground panting. "HE OVER DID IT!!!!"



"Are you coming?" Carlos dragged himself forward, past Henry. He wasn't about to be shown up, no matter how crazy this shit was getting.



TheOftViewer said:


> Upon landing inside the building, Potemkin noticed the other vice-captains were here as well. And a human with an especially familiar reiatsu...



Lightning sparked around Rahs, and he blew back the Vice Captains. In surprise at the sudden attack, they moved quickly to help Matsumoto recover. A few moments after, Hisagi arrived, and the group of five held firm.

"This should be interesting," Loki smiled.

Rahs craned his head, staring at Potemkin.

_I thought you were saving your electricity to prevent running out?_

"I found my target."

_It is?_

"My second became an Arrancar. I don't like that."

Rahs continued to stare at Potemkin, who remained floating in the air.


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

With Koma-

He had stood back and watched the battles, But his heart was growing heavy. "To just stand here and wait for another Arrancar, What use is this!" He draws his blade and prepares to go into battle. CLANG! something clashes against it. "Who are you." Koma looks up, A greeneyed rehaired arrancar looks back at him. "Ssob B.Uggy." The arrancar pushes Koma's blade away and quickly spin kicks him to the chest. The hulking figure staggers backward but doesn't fall.

"What rank are you." Koma's eyes narrow. "Sixth." Ssob shows his tatoo. Koma seems to be a bit shocked, A man with such a small frame is ranked so high. "Do not underestimate me." His body begins to glow red, FWOOSH! And suddenly he catches fire. "Heat of the soul." Ssob bunches together and quickly springs his arms and legs out, Releasing a blast of fire shaped like himself. Koma quickly waves his hand about and fires a blast of blue fire into Ssob's attack canceling it out.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lightning sparked around Rahs, and he blew back the Vice Captains. In surprise at the sudden attack, they moved quickly to help Matsumoto recover. A few moments after, Hisagi arrived, and the group of five held firm.
> 
> "This should be interesting," Loki smiled.
> 
> ...



Potemkin's face lit up when he saw the lightning surge out of the human's body. That was it! That was why the human seemed so familiar. At first Potemkin had thought it might have been one of the humans he had fought as a basic hollow, but this one was too different to be one of them.

But the surge of electricity brought to realization to Potemkin. He hadn't thought of the connection from looking at this human form, but the reiatsu, it was like Rahs. But, how could Rahs be here, and as a human no less? What a strange situation this was.

He dropped entirely to the ground and, ignoring the shinigami, approached the human. "Rahs, could that really be you?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin's face lit up when he saw the lightning surge out of the human's body. That was it! That was why the human seemed so familiar. At first Potemkin had thought it might have been one of the humans he had fought as a basic hollow, but this one was too different to be one of them.
> 
> But the surge of electricity brought to realization to Potemkin. He hadn't thought of the connection from looking at this human form, but the reiatsu, it was like Rahs. But, how could Rahs be here, and as a human no less? What a strange situation this was.
> 
> He dropped entirely to the ground and, ignoring the shinigami, approached the human. "Rahs, could that really be you?"



A bolt of lightning struck the ground right before Potemkin's feet, giving the Arrancar pause.

"What are you doing?" Rahs was angry. He'd placed trust in this one, "You are my Second. It is your duty to lead the Hierarchy in my absence, planned or unplanned. Why are you an Arrancar? What did you do to my followers?"

The Vice-Captains and Knights of Chronos both watched this in interest. For the Vice-Captains, it would be a lesson in Hollow interaction they'd never before seen nor imagined. For the Knights, it would be seeing how someone besides Chronos led.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> A bolt of lightning struck the ground right before Potemkin's feet, giving the Arrancar pause.
> 
> "What are you doing?" Rahs was angry. He'd placed trust in this one, "You are my Second. It is your duty to lead the Hierarchy in my absence, planned or unplanned. Why are you an Arrancar? What did you do to my followers?"
> 
> The Vice-Captains and Knights of Chronos both watched this in interest. For the Vice-Captains, it would be a lesson in Hollow interaction they'd never before seen nor imagined. For the Knights, it would be seeing how someone besides Chronos led.



"So he did know about Arrancars," Potemkin mumbled, more to himself than anyone else. Strange, that Rahs had known but he had not. He had to wonder why that was. 

But there were still a large number of more important questions Potemkin had to ask Rahs. Why was it he had disappeared from the hierarchy? Why was he in the form he was in now? But most relevantly, "Why do you see so angry with the thought of your followers being Arrancars? Do you find something abhorrent about this form?" He looked down at his human-like hand. "Personally, I find to be quite satisfactory."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> "So he did know about Arrancars," Potemkin mumbled, more to himself than anyone else. Strange, that Rahs had known but he had not. He had to wonder why that was.
> 
> But there were still a large number of more important questions Potemkin had to ask Rahs. Why was it he had disappeared from the hierarchy? Why was he in the form he was in now? But most relevantly, "Why do you see so angry with the thought of your followers being Arrancars? Do you find something abhorrent about this form?" He looked down at his human-like hand. "Personally, I find to be quite satisfactory."



"It is folly," Rahs was adamant, "to be Arrancar. There is no leadership amongst them, no drive for improvement. As a Hollow, there is always drive. To devour, to evolve, to conquer, to remain strong in a turbulent existence. Arrancar need no souls, have no evolution. They band together because there is nowhere else to go, because they dare not try and create their own world. Do you know the name of your leader? Do you respect them? Acknowledge them as the strongest? I have my doubts."

The Hollow inside Rahs nodded agreement. It too shared a disgust for the nonHollow, those who had a pittance of the drive for survival and power that drove Hollow to change their very bodies through sheer force of will.

"You are an Adjuchas still," Rahs pointed, electricity crackling from his fingertip, "I can smell it on you. So what will you do now? You can never turn back into a Hollow. You've stepped off the evolution path, which you cannot walk any more. Are you happy about that? To have neutered your own growth?'

'Once again I ask you, What. Did you do. To my Hierarchy?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "It is folly," Rahs was adamant, "to be Arrancar. There is no leadership amongst them, no drive for improvement. As a Hollow, there is always drive. To devour, to evolve, to conquer, to remain strong in a turbulent existence. Arrancar need no souls, have no evolution. They band together because there is nowhere else to go, because they dare not try and create their own world. Do you know the name of your leader? Do you respect them? Acknowledge them as the strongest? I have my doubts."
> 
> The Hollow inside Rahs nodded agreement. It too shared a disgust for the nonHollow, those who had a pittance of the drive for survival and power that drove Hollow to change their very bodies through sheer force of will.
> 
> ...



Potemkin frowned at Rahs' speech. "Drive, you say? Drive for what, the hunting and exterminating of your own kind? For petty wars between bands of beasts? That is what the life of a hollow is, Rahs. You speak of surviving in a turbulent existence, but have you ever bothered to look beyond it? Or have you resigned yourself to your fate."

He motioned to the shinigami who stood near them, using them as an example. "You know we treat this kind as our enemy. Our strongest surely outnumber their strongest. And yet they are the ones that hunt us. They are the ones who have defeated us in the past. And why is that? Because we spend our time hunting and killing each other while they have a true order and structure. The structure of the arrancar has, for the first time, given us a chance to best them.

"You say I have neutered my growth and stepped off the path of evolution. No, I have simply chosen a different path. A path that does not cause me to destroy and devour all those around me. It is a path that will lead us _as a kind_ to salvation, instead of just myself to a more comfortable spot in a desolate world."

And, finally, in a complete tangent to his point but nonetheless with the same feeling, "And I believe you forfeited the right to call them your hierarchy when you abandoned them."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> Potemkin frowned at Rahs' speech. "Drive, you say? Drive for what, the hunting and exterminating of your own kind? For petty wars between bands of beasts? That is what the life of a hollow is, Rahs. You speak of surviving in a turbulent existence, but have you ever bothered to look beyond it? Or have you resigned yourself to your fate."
> 
> He motioned to the shinigami who stood near them, using them as an example. "You know we treat this kind as our enemy. Our strongest surely outnumber their strongest. And yet they are the ones that hunt us. They are the ones who have defeated us in the past. And why is that? Because we spend our time hunting and killing each other while they have a true order and structure. The structure of the arrancar has, for the first time, given us a chance to best them.
> 
> ...



"Salvation?" Rahs laughed, hollowly if you'd note the irony. "You're the wrong kind to look for salvation. The one true path is the path to become the strongest. There is no salvation, for there is no need to be saved. You simply drag yourself up by your own blood and sweat, till there's nothing left that can harm you. That is living."

Potemkin's final point hit home after this, and Rahs flinched slightly. "I did not choose to leave, not like this. It was...my own mistake. I trusted someone I should have seen through. Even then, I was too rash. Perhaps you have a point, that I did not properly establish that Hierarchy. Had I, this...foolishness, I would not be seeing before my eyes right now. I will return, and rebuild. And the next time, I will not make that mistake again."

For all his anger, Rahs wasn't the type to hold a grudge. He couldn't even blame Scarlet for deceiving him.

"Hmm, GET BACK!"

Potemkin leaped back as the bolt of lightning lashed at him, surprised at Rahs's sudden attack. A moment later, a Shinigami Captain slammed, sword first, into the ground where the Espada had been.

"Midomaru-taichou!" Kira exclaimed.

Gan Midomaru wasted no time, swinging his sword at Potemkin, who blocked it with his own, noting the difference between Captain and Vice-Captain. While the two clashed swords, Shuuhei Hisagi made his move, attacking Potemkin from the back. Sensing it in time, the Espada leaped upwards, being pursued by the Captain and Vice-Captain.

Rahs noted them leave through the ceiling. He'd continue that line of thought later.

"Shinigami first, Arrancar second," he decided, approaching the gathering of the four Shinigami. Momo Hinamori, her left cheek still bared to the flesh, growled and charged, followed by the others.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 2, 2009)

"So your going to assist the shinigami in Kakura?"20th asked Marco, he sighed deeply sat on a chair leaning back and looking at her. "No, I have something else to sort out, I'm surguesting that the captain-commander makes another division for a temporary ammount of time. Well I wouldn't go as far to say a completely new division."
"That doesn't make sence, every squad already covers something."
"No. Every squad covers something appart from one problem. Vizard. They seem like a larger threat then Aizen for the mounment."
"I... see. Kura, can you just drop it?"
"As if. It's something Soul Society needs, no other squad has time to be dealing with the problem and should be able to concerate all their resources into their own objective."
"It's not a matter of if it is or isn't a good idea. Wouldn't you just draw attention to yourself even more from the... er.... Vizard whatever they are."
"I can handle my self."


----------



## InfIchi (May 2, 2009)

with Carlos/Henry-

"Are you coming?" Carlos dragged himself forward, past Henry. He wasn't about to be shown up, no matter how crazy this shit was getting. "Bastard, i wont be surpassed by a quincy with no powers!" He begins to rush forward, pressing his feet into the ground as hard as he can to move forward, catching up to Carlos. "HEH! Bastard!" He slowly begins to move ahead. "Hell no!" Carlos pushes harder and moves forward, Henry pushed harder. The two continue to race at at snails pace, trying to pass eachother. "I'm up!" Brikan jumps up and runs off at light speed again. "WHAT THE HELL!!!" the two teens shout.

With Neku/Max-

The two arrive at the Kento Shop Jr. and look around. "Oi! Where's that guy..." Neku rubs his chin, He didn't know the guy that well but he'd seen him a few times. "Ah.. custamers." Kento walks out shirtless, scratching his armpit. "What's goin on." He yawns. "We need costumes!" Neku shouts. "Eh?" Kento blinks. "You know, Since we're humans, humans can see us. But they can't see the spiritual stuff like our weapons and crap... well they can see max's... but they can't see hollows. so we look like idiots.. We need some kind of, costume so that we don't attract bad attention. More like, "Oh must be a movie" Attention." 

Kento nods. "Well, I've got a few items of spiritual cloth, they will maks your identities and remove you from sight of normal humans." He gathers up a few boxes. "Give me a bit, I'll come up with something for you." A few hours later, Kento returns with two watches. "These will release the spirit fiber out and cover you with your costumes." He comments. "Really!?" The two looked psyched. "pfff NO!" Kento laughs. "Ah, I'm screwing with you." He tosses them two small packages. "Thosre are your costumes. To put them on, just press them to your body, to take them off, just remove the mask." 

the two nod. "Thanks!" and rush out the store. "Ah.... i forgot... to tell them how much it cost...." WHAM! he slammed his head into a wall. "Stupid stupid stupid."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2009)

Kaen watches the park restlessly. He has assumed the prescence he had been sensing was the Hollow he had killed yesterday, but that wasn't the case. The Hollow was still here. He could sense it. 

The Hollow was toying with him, Kaen knew. It refused to come out and fight him directly. Why? This wasn't typical Hollow behaviour. Could this be one of the mysterious Arrancar? But why here? Kaen growled lightly. He didn't like being messed with. If the Hollow refused to show itsself, then he would simply have to hunt it down. He sat, legs crossed in a meditative stance, and focused his breathing, putting all concentration into finding and tracking the Hollow that was cleverly evading him. The prescence seemed to grow stronger, pulling Kaen towards the north. Slowly, carefull not to break concentration, Kaen stood and began heading that way. He was getting closer, he could feel it. The prescence against his mind was growing stronger, grinding up against his mind. Kaen could feel the Hollow now, really feel it's mind tearing at his own awareness. He was close.

Gritting his teeth, Kaen pulled his zanpakutou out of it's sheath and circled warily. There! A sudden movement caught his eye, and he brought his sword up. Just in time. The Hollow, a too large mass of muscle vaugley resembling a jungle cat leaped at him, howling. Kaen kicked up into the beat's throat, and it retalited with a quick swipe of it's right paw. The blow caught Kaen in the shoulder and thew him backwards, the Hollow in hot pursuit. At the last moment, Kaen managed to pull his reckless skid into a roll, pushing off when he finally made it to his feet. He leaped over the Hollow, striking down at it's exposed back. The thing screamed in pain and whirled at him, eyes flashing in anger. Kaen calmly shifted into his first stance, benso sutansu, defensive in nature. This cat was going to be tough. But he could handle it.

He hoped.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

The crackle of electricity was enough, in Rahs's hands, even the spark that comes from a sword could be transmuted. In his current state, deprived of the massive backlog of electricity he usually wielded, he had become more adept than ever at finding Reishi closest to his natural state.

With incredible speed and precision, Rahs was facing the four Vice-Captains. What blows he didn't evade, he blew back with thunder. Dodging and lashing out, his foot sunk into the gut of the orange haired one, pushing her back. He raised his arm and turned, palming off an overhead sword swing. His elbow cracked into the face of the woman who he'd ripped the cheek skin off, making her stumble. A bolt of lightning hit the sword of the silver haired woman, and when her arm jerked, he punched her in the face.

The four stepped back, each trying to shake off the injury received.

"For a Vasto Lorde, he's certainly not trying," Thrud commented.

"He's running on a limit," Loki finally unraveled things, "He only has so much electricity in this body."

Ran and Thrud noticed this as well now.

"Well damn," Ran thought aloud, "Wonder what the hell he is?"

"I think we should reenter the battle," Loki decided, "But he wouldn't give us that luxury?"

"What are you thinking?" Thrud looked at Loki sharply. Loki just narrowed an eye as Rahs faced the four again.

It wasn't specifically damaging. Not dangerous on its own. But the Bala which hit Rahs's shoulder caused a reaction. His guard dropped in one point, and at that precise moment, a sword passed through. Sensing the gap, the other three replied. A blade through the side, a second through the left lung. A third through the back and heart, a fourth through the gut. Rahs was impaled.

_NO!_ The Hollow Rahs had grafted himself onto shrieked in pain, in fear, _STOP! I DON'T! I DON'T WANT IT!_

Rahs's mouth opened as a scream emerged, light pouring from his mouth, his eyes, massive surges of Reishi rushing around him. Isane Kotetsu was the first to notice, that she was losing power rapidly. She jumped back, pulling her sword out of the figure the four had been convinced was a Hollow. The others saw it now, and also moved back.

"NO!" Rahs wasn't going to let this be it, "you WON'T stop me!"

They had to cut their Reiryoku off from whatever this drain was. One by one, the swell of Reiatsu Rahs was draining disappeared. The Hollow inside him was already fading, being purified by the Zanpaktou of a Shinigami. Rahs was holding on to this form, he was refusing to let go. But how can one hold on to nothing? He faded with it, until there was nothing left.

"That was interesting," Loki commented in the silence. The ViceCaptains had each lost a measure of power from the drain. Something nonHollow had been tearing as much from them as it could, until it vanished with the Hollow.

He drew his sword now, Ran and Thrud following. "Back to it then."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

Serp said:


> "Ha the odds you will live were slim at best before, but are less than slim now, positively anorexic!" Lunas rose his leg up, in what looked like a cross between muay thai kickboxing stance and a dance move. A cero charged from his foot and was fired with a flick of it to intercept the thunder and ice dragon. Once that cero had been fired, using gravity effect dilation coupled with sonido and friction manipulation, Lunas was right next to Hitsugaya and Suza in less than an instant before the cero had actually hit the dragon, and swung his hand, along the vector of his hand was a gravity wave, effectively increasing weight solely along that vector, therefore causing that part to drop leaving the bits on either side, like a super cut that used the object against itself.
> The vector slash was aimed at one of the ice wings, and while using his other palm to reject Suza from the area, using a gravitational force field effect.



The wing grew back almost as quickly as it. was sliced off, the water in the atmosphere, as well as the shattered ice reforming around it. The wings of his Bankai moved rapidly, causing Toushiro to shoot away, but the Espada was right after him, his slashes deadly.

Swinging his sword, he attempted to hold back the Espada, but when their blades met, a terrible shearing noise announced a chunk of the Captain's blade being ripped off.

Suza having recovered himself appeared behind Lunas, once again preparing a high power Void Cannon Hadou.



InfIchi said:


> with Carlos/Henry-
> 
> "Are you coming?" Carlos dragged himself forward, past Henry. He wasn't about to be shown up, no matter how crazy this shit was getting. "Bastard, i wont be surpassed by a quincy with no powers!" He begins to rush forward, pressing his feet into the ground as hard as he can to move forward, catching up to Carlos. "HEH! Bastard!" He slowly begins to move ahead. "Hell no!" Carlos pushes harder and moves forward, Henry pushed harder. The two continue to race at at snails pace, trying to pass eachother. "I'm up!" Brikan jumps up and runs off at light speed again. "WHAT THE HELL!!!" the two teens shout.



"After that giant!" Carlos pointed, taking a monumental step, before falling flat. Damn chains.

Henry was doing something strange. He was swinging as many of the balls forward as he could, then using the weight difference to drag the ones he couldn't. When he got into a rhythm, he was actually moving pretty fast.

"Like I'll let you show me up," Carlos slugged forward. His technique was spinning, so that the momentum of the balls carried him forward.

By the time he passed Henry, he was getting very dizzy.


----------



## InfIchi (May 2, 2009)

"After that giant!" Carlos pointed, taking a monumental step, before falling flat. Damn chains.Henry was doing something strange. He was swinging as many of the balls forward as he could, then using the weight difference to drag the ones he couldn't. When he got into a rhythm, he was actually moving pretty fast."Like I'll let you show me up," Carlos slugged forward. His technique was spinning, so that the momentum of the balls carried him forward.By the time he passed Henry, he was getting very dizzy. 	

FWAM! Carlos slams into something hard. "Hey!" Brikan shouts standing over him. "This is speed training! speed! You have to run! No spin!" He comments. "If you don't run you don't get the full amount of increase!" no one knew what he was talking about, But henry kept stepping forward at a slugs pace. "BE LIKE ME!"  brikan skips off, seemingly not bothered by the weights at all. "WHAT THE HELL IS HE MADE OF!" Henry shouts. Even though he was a joutei... He was no where near Brikan's level. 

"Hey, Just what the hell are these Joutei guys anyway." Carlos had caught up to Henry, But the two were kinda tired.. And Carlos was wondering about it, espicialy since that other guy wanted to visit his boss. "They are a group of spiritualy empowered humans." Henry comments. "Joutei, Means supreme being, Which, as you can see." He points at Brikan. "They are..." Carlos nods. "I've only just been recruited... So i don't know that much.." He rubs his chin. "I just know... That guy makes me want to surpass him!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "After that giant!" Carlos pointed, taking a monumental step, before falling flat. Damn chains.Henry was doing something strange. He was swinging as many of the balls forward as he could, then using the weight difference to drag the ones he couldn't. When he got into a rhythm, he was actually moving pretty fast."Like I'll let you show me up," Carlos slugged forward. His technique was spinning, so that the momentum of the balls carried him forward.By the time he passed Henry, he was getting very dizzy.
> 
> FWAM! Carlos slams into something hard. "Hey!" Brikan shouts standing over him. "This is speed training! speed! You have to run! No spin!" He comments. "If you don't run you don't get the full amount of increase!" no one knew what he was talking about, But henry kept stepping forward at a slugs pace. "BE LIKE ME!"  brikan skips off, seemingly not bothered by the weights at all. "WHAT THE HELL IS HE MADE OF!" Henry shouts. Even though he was a joutei... He was no where near Brikan's level.
> 
> "Hey, Just what the hell are these Joutei guys anyway." Carlos had caught up to Henry, But the two were kinda tired.. And Carlos was wondering about it, espicialy since that other guy wanted to visit his boss. "They are a group of spiritualy empowered humans." Henry comments. "Joutei, Means supreme being, Which, as you can see." He points at Brikan. "They are..." Carlos nods. "I've only just been recruited... So i don't know that much.." He rubs his chin. "I just know... That guy makes me want to surpass him!"



Carlos raised an eyelid, and began slugging his way forward. The balls were heavy, but he was getting the hang of his movement.

That that Henry guy could be serious made Carlos more serious. He wasn't going to back down. Not like this. He'd push onwards.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 3, 2009)

With Potemkin

Potemkin was not happy with the current situation. This Captain--Gan Midomaru--was clearly several levels above the vice-captains. He could have held Potemkin off on his own, but a vice-captain added into the mix made this battle essentially unwinnable for this Espada--who had already tired himself earlier fighting his way into the Espada ranks.

It got worse when they released.

Gan and Hisagi's shikai abilities complemented each other surprisingly well. Gan's released zanpakuto had him fighting Potemkin up close with arms of steel. Potemkin's strikes were easily deflected and he could barely parry Gan's own blows. Even ceros were deflected.

This was not a shinigami you wanted to fight at close range for an extended time. Which lead to the second problem--Hisagi's shikai. Whenever Potemkin tried to break away from close combat with Gan, one of the spinning blades came by, taking Potemkin's attention and allow Gan to restart combat. And attempts to strike back at Hisagi were quelled by Gan--leading to knowledge of the deflecting of ceros.

He wagered he could fight either of them one-on-one. The key was to get the fight to that. He had an idea of how to accomplish the task, but he wasn't entirely fond of the action it required. It wasn't an honorable attack, but then again, neither was their strategy...

It began with a bala fired upon Gan. The ball of energy was easily, almost carelessly, deflected, but it freed Potemkin from the barrage of attacks and allowed him his next move. He pointed his free hand away from Gan and Hisagi, crimson energies building up between his fingers. "I apologise." Gan's eyes widened has he saw Potemkin aim the cero, not at his enemies, but at the buildings near them.

_Though, in my defense, it won't hit. A shinigami will be a shinigami._ Potemkin watched Gan shunpo past him, to get in the path of the cero. That should be a suitable distraction. 

Hisagi was still there, though, and made his presence known by launched one of his reaping blades at Potemkin. He was ready for that. Potemkin backed away, leaving a shell behind him to take the strike. The steel easily tore through the shell, but when it was fully inside, the rift mine contained inside activated, ripping through the steel and shattering the blade.

The vice-captain had surely not expected that. But he had likely expected this. Potemkin held out his blade, yelling "Sever, Spinas!"

White armor covered Potemkin's chest and arms, resembling that of a knight. The visor in front of his eyes grew back, becoming a helm. But most notably were the mass of blades sticking out of Potemkin's back. Two more were attached at the bottom of each of his wrists.

_Now then, to even out the fight._ Potemkin shot towards Hisagi, his speed far increased by the release.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 3, 2009)

"Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!"

Ran's laughter echoed in the building, mingling with the sword clashes between her and the two Shinigami, the smaller one, whose hair was kept in a bun, and the blonde with large breasts.

"What's the matter, SHINIGAMI?" Ran was in her element now. Between her Hierro, her Sonido, her Cero and her sword, she was more than a match for them both. Hell, she would have taken on more if they'd been around.

"HA!" her sword clashed with Hinamori's, and she stuck her left arm under her right armpit, fist clenched as it charged with a Cero, crashing into Matsumoto's Zanpaktou. The red blast discharged, pushing the Vice-Captain back, as Ran spun, grabbing Hinamori's wrist with her left hand - still under her armpit - and flipping upside down, sticking her legs out as she rotated her body, delivering a spin kick which hit both Vices.

As they were thrown back, Ran turned around as she dropped back to the ground, raising her sword and smiling with battlelust. "More. MORE!"

The two Vice-Captains headed upwards, Ran following behind. "Wherever you wanna fight!" she crowd, "I'll take you on!"

_"Snap, *Tobiume*!"_ A number of protrusions grew from Momo Hinamori's sword, as her Reiatsu intensified.

Ran, her speed still as great as ever, with little show appeared before her, reaching in around the woman's guard and grabbing her right wrist, pulling her arm aside.

"Good idea," Ran smiled darkly, raising her fist, "SNAP!" she roared, punching Momo's arm, "SNAP SNAP SNAP!"

_"Growl, *Haineko*!"_ Ran caught wind of the attack, and vanished upwards with her Sonido, narrowly dodging the cloud of grey particulate which had rushed her. "Are you alright, Hinamori?" Rangiku moved in to the injured Vice-Captain, offering her help.

"Ash, huh?" Ran was staring down at them both, sword clenched so tight you could see the bone, "Good name. That means, you can all the more appreciate this!" She swung her arm out so that her sword was held directly horizontal.

_"Blaze, *Pavorosa Lince*!"_

A ring of fire formed at the tip of the sword, and grew in size until it was larger than Ran was. As it moved from right to left, her body on the right side of the ring entered its Resureccion form. A ringlike protrusion around her right wrist had a long and slender blade running the length of her right arm. With one swing of her arm, the blade flipped over, now pointing outwards. Her left arm was heavily armoured, with a clawed hand over the top of her normal Arrancar hand. A lynx's tail swished behind her clawed feet. Her pupils dilated like a cat's, amber orange, and her hair a mix of the original brown and fiery red, flowing in the win of her own Reiatsu. That was Pavorosa Lince, Raging Lynx.

Another Sondio, and Ran was between Matsumoto and Hinamori before they'd even realised she'd vanished, blade racing down to Hinamori.

"TOBIUME!"

"NO WAY!"

An explosion encompassed the three, from which on one side, Rangiku jumped backwards from, smoke trailing around her. On the other side, an unconscious Momo Hinamori fell. As the smoke cleared, a barely singed Ran swept up both hands, fists clenched, one pointing at Rangiku, the other at Momo. A Cero charged in each.

From that distance, Rangiku dodged the red blast, rushing towards Hinamori before the other Cero hit her. Cutting off the evaded blast, Ran swept her left hand as Rangiku passed her, balls of fiery red and orange forming in it. "FIREBUGS!" The tiny Bala, each compressed fire Reishi, launched towards Matsumoto, moments after she passed. She didn't have time to respond, as each hit her back, exploding in a blaze. The Vice of Tenth dropped.

Ran turned back to look for the other one, the one she'd marked as a target. Her Pesquisa found her, a fading Reiatsu. High Speed Movement, not Sonido, was what came next. In a straight line, Ran left fire behind her, literally blazing her way through the sky as she moved towards the fallen Shinigami.

Ran stopped short, landing on the ground. She could see the Shinigami, back against a wall, breathing heavily. Blood was trickling from multiple wounds, and the raw flesh on her cheek from the damage Rahs had dealt was horribly burned. It had to be painful.

"Game over," Ran stepped slowly, approaching the Shinigami, who even now was attempting to rise. She couldn't deliver Kidou, her Reiatsu was too distorted, by pain and fatigue. Knowing this, she rushed Ran, her sword swinging haphazardly. Almost as an afterthought, Ran blocked the Zanpaktou with the blade from her right wrist. The blade flipped back to lie against Ran's arm, catching the Zanpaktou, which Ran jerked from the Shinigami's broken arm with a simple twist of her own.

The Zanpaktou clattered onto the street as Ran grabbed the Shinigami by the throat, her blade flipping around again. For all her apparent strength, the girl was still shedding tears, seeing her end. So many things she'd failed to do.

"I win."

And Ran was the first of the Knights of Chronos to score a head.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2009)

The Hollow attacked, swiping a paw at Kaen's motionless form. But Kaen simply rolled his wrost and deflected the blow, shifting immediately back into his defensive stance. Again the Hollow attacked, and again Kaen simply deflected, making no move to attack the creature. It began circling the Shinigami, and Kane was forced to pivot  in order to keep his back from becoming exposed. With a yowl, the Hollow launched itself at Kaen, but he simplt twisted his Zanpakutou and blocked the blow.

_Now_

He had collected enough data now. The Hollow walked with a slight limp in it's back left leg; that must be a wound from a previous battle. Very likely it was from the Shinigami assigned to this area before Kaen, who had mysteriously dissapeared only a few weeks before.

_Batsu Sutansu_

Second stance. Immediately Kaen trew himself forward, swinging his Zanpakutou with reckless abandon. Now was time to force the Hollow on the defensive. He slashed this way and that, not giving the Hollow a moment to rest, to regroup. It ad been suprised by his sudden attack, he must not give up his advantage. So Kaen pressed forward, moving with all his speed and skill. Sweat poured from his forhead but still the Hollow lived, dodging and blocking his attacks, only taking non vital shots.

_End this_

Kane leaped into the air, bringing down his Zanpakutou with all his strength. The Hollow roared, taking the attack on the shoulder and attempting a retailiation. But no good, Kaen was already gone, spinning away and preparing his next attack. 

"KILL YOU!" The Hollow shouted, it's words strange and distorted. It bared it's teeth and let out a high pitched sound. Kane fell to his knees, the attack hitting him fast and hard. He could feel the blood rushing from his ears. This Hollow was smarter than he had anticipated, it wasn't just brute force.

The Hollow leaped forward in a blur of motion, charging Kaen's helpess body. The sound was gone, but the pain remained, Kaen couldn't do anything.

_Going to die!_

_NO!_

Kaen rolled backwards, bringing his foot up as the Hollow passed over him. It flew into a building, hitting th wall with sickening force. Kane lept to his feet, ignoring the pain, and grabbed his Zanpakutou. He rushed forward, and drove the sword into the Hollow's head, all the way to it's hilt. In a flash of light, the creature was gone.

Kane lay there, panting. He was injured. He had to get back to the Soul Society. Had to get back...had to get...had to..had...

_Blackness_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 3, 2009)

With Shin and Setsuka

The search was taking a long time, too long it seemed as the power source flared up again and dissapeared as quickly as it did before. It showed that it was still a little further away from the city, Setsuka and Shin Shunpo'd their way trough the forest until they ended up in a clearin where a man was standing with his back turned towards them.

Setsuka recognized him right away thouh, her eyes went wide and a shaking finger was pointed towards the man."You!"And then the finger and her gaze was directed at Shin."You really are connected too him, this can't be a coincidence."Shin though honestly had no idea what she was talking about and just shrugged."Don't worry bombshell, I'll take care of this guy."Thinking that she was just a little nervous due to the man's power Shin stepped in front of her and raised his zanpakuto at the man.

The man turned around, revealing a heavily scarred body that he didn't even seem to bother to cover up.Only one arm was covered by samurai armor.The man had a ponytail and beyond the no upperclothing he did wore traditional samurai clothing, that seemed to have quite a past by the look of all those marks of battle on them.

"So who the hell are you and why did you lure us here?"Shin asked the man just smirked and casually said."Who said I was luring you here."Shin replied with a."Don't fuck with me, you conveniently flared that reiatsu of your's up when we came by and you still haven't answered my question."

The man bowed slightly as he introduced himself."I have many titles and names, but I'm sure that to you, well at least that bombshell of your's, will know me best as former 11th division captain Mitsurugi Heishiro."

Shin's eyes went wide, he shot a look at Setsuka and asked."You know him?"Shin had heard of this man once before, Sakuraro told him about him when Shin asked him why his 13th seat was seen as cursed.This is the man that did the same as him many years ago, and still to this day holds the title of Kenpachi.


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> The wing grew back almost as quickly as it. was sliced off, the water in the atmosphere, as well as the shattered ice reforming around it. The wings of his Bankai moved rapidly, causing Toushiro to shoot away, but the Espada was right after him, his slashes deadly.
> 
> Swinging his sword, he attempted to hold back the Espada, but when their blades met, a terrible shearing noise announced a chunk of the Captain's blade being ripped off.
> 
> Suza having recovered himself appeared behind Lunas, once again preparing a high power Void Cannon Hadou.



Hitsugaya's blade had been cut through due to Lunas' gravity blade, the severed chunk went flying to the ground and due to increased gravity around them smashing and made a quite amazing crater. 

Lunas turned around to see, Suza charging a kido. Lunas twirled his had around making the reishi stones he so loved and shot them at Suza, within an anti gravity low friction tunnel, meaning they moved really really fast.

While that was happening, he raised his other hand and concentrated, the gravity being controlled over different parts of his body, until he was crucified against an invisible cross.

"Shinigami boy, you look tasty, a bit past your sell by date, but nevermind." Lunas rubbed his hand, across Hitsugaya's face.

"But first you!" Lunas turned around, his reiatsu increasing staring at Suza.

~~~
With Nagi reading Serp's journal.
_I suppose I should start from when I became a shinigami, but the events stretch from there until now and possibly further. I am about to take the memory enhancement drugs and I wish to keep a record of my life in case I lose all memory or to at least preserve my story if I die?._

_?I entered the shinigami academy and trained in there for a while, my best subject was kido, I quickly rose to the top of the class in that area. I also was very proficient in Hoho and Haduka, with only my Zanjutsu lacking? During the academy?_

_?Finally I graduated from the academy and was entered into the second division and their increased my Hoho and Haduka skills. It was there that I met my Zanpaktou Spirit, Hebikami. Hebikami took two forms, either as a small ominous boy, with snake eyes or as a large Serpent. With him I found the secrets to my Shikai, biological manipulation more inclined to poisons? _

_?I finally mastered my Shikai and learnt many a thing, I started to study my poisons and moved on from basic body affecting ones to mental ones, until I came across my first breakthrough, a poison that affected a souls memory, and after training and other procedures, I linked a souls journey and reincarnation cycle to memories residually stored within the soul, and allowed memories from a souls time when they were living to surface?_

_?Test 1 was successful?_
_?Test 2 unsuccess, subject was wiped clean?_

_?test 3 needs to be successful, so I offer myself as the first shinigami representative?_

_?The day of the test, if this be my last message, let it be known I do it for science?_

_I have awoken from my trance? _

~~~~
With Kagato.

Kags had reached the Quincy order, he had managed to get there despite his wounds.  He walked in, bandaged up and went to the main meeting hall and burst through the doors. He was angry and confused. 

"Father!" Kagato shouted as he walked in. The room was filled with some of the strongest quinces in the state, they were having a meeting.

One of them stood up. "Nisshin, your bad breed child was bad enough before but now he dares interupt a meeting!"

Kagohei raised his hand. "Kristof, now now. Kagato I am busy come back and talk later." He waved his hands for two of the guarding quincies to escort Kagato out. 

When they reached Kags he punched them in the face and they got knocked to fuck out.

"Nisshin, now your son assaults his fellow quincy, I have had enough of this, either your discipline him or I will." Shouted Kristof.

"Fuck you old man, this doesn't concern you." Kagato shot a glaring look his way. "Father, talk."

Kagohei sighed, Kagato wasn't the best behaved but today Kagohei wasn't in the mood, and now his son had burst in, assaulted some men and now insulted a senior quincy.

Kristof raised his hand. "Why you little ruffian, I will teach you some respect, I was a high ranking quincy, before you were even in your mothers belly." With the insult, Kristof was able to battle Kagato as a matter of honour and Kagohei couldn't stop it. Kristof's pentacle lit up and an elaborate Bronze bow appeared. 

"I have no time for you, old man! I am hear to talk to my father."

"Insolent child, Nisshin this is how you discipline your children, I know you wife wasn't around but you could have done better."
Kristof shot 3 large arrows from his bow straight at Kagato, there were ment to stun, possibly knock out, nothing more.

Kagato saw the arrows coming, but mistaked it for one, and rose his hand to catch the blast of Reishi. He caught the first one, but the remaining two hit him directly in the face. The whole meeting hall gasped, that was a power attack, that could actually kill some people if the hits were clean. 

Kagato had taken the two shoots to the face and shrugged it off. He turned to Kristof, the fire in Kags eyes blazing, before what was anger and confusion was just rage now. He raised his hand and his Bow appeared at the end of his hand. 

"What he can summon his bow unaided?" "I thought young Nisshin was a terrible quincy." "It must be a trick." "Just like him, in looks as well you know."
Sounds began to travel through the hall as all the quincies watched Kagato.

"Ha, you think that scares me, its probably some cheat of hack, you are always cheating, I bet their is not even any power behind that."

Kagato sighed and shot a single barbed arrow one handed. It hit Kristof dead in his chest and he went flying into the wall. 

"You may be old, but in the past weeks, I have trained with shinigami captains, fought adjuchas level hollows and broken into soul society. So don't fuck with me." Kagato dropped his arm and his bow evapourated. Then he looked at his father. "Talk now?"

Kagohei had a look of shock and anger on his face, but underneath slightly hidden was a slight look of pride, watching his son own a loud mouth senior quincy with one blow and take two of his to the face was something indeed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 3, 2009)

It was as Toushiro was trying to break free of the gravity trap placed on him that he sensed the presence that was always with him vanish. Too clear to disprove, but to unbelievable to believe.

No.

Suza, holding back Lunas who was pushing him down one handed, was the first to see the explosion of ice, as it arced out around the Tenth Squad Captain, who was literally shining with anger filled power. His sword had restored itself, and his Reiatsu had hit its max, which for the Captain who had always been hailed a prodigy, was significant.

"Shit," Suza began to push back against Lunas, who was distracted by the presence behind it, "Looks like I'm about to get shown up."


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2009)

Kagohei and Kagato had left the quincy order main hall and made it towards a smaller hall. The others in the meeting didn't object in case they got an arrow to the chest.

"So Kagato what is so important you need to call me out of a meeting."
Kagato ripped open his shirt and showed his father a big round scorch mark on his chest.

"Do you know of any quincy who can shoot arrows like this."
"You mean circular disk arrows." His eyes went shifty, "Erm no! Why do ask?"

"Dad don't mess with me, now tell me the truth!" 

Kagohei sighed. "There was a Quincy who could shoot arrows like you said, but back then they were only semi-circle and nowhere near as perfected a trait as this. My younger brother Tabris, but there is no need to talk about him."

"Why?"

"Because he is a traitor and a plus he is dead."

"Tabris... what did he look like?"

"Why!?"

"Just tell me. I have my reasons."

Kagohei walked to a cabinet and opened a draw and pulled out a folder, inside was a photograph of two boys, both looked a little like Kagato. The two boys both blonde, stood next to each other, they both looked like the guy that had attacked him.

Kagohei pointed to the one on the left. "That is Tabris."

Kagato looked closer and nodded. "Yes."

"What do you mean yes?" Ask Kagohei. 

Kagato shot a look at his father. "This was the man I met earlier, yes his hair is silver now, but it was him I am sure of it."

"What that is impossible, he is dead and even if he wasn't he would look far different 19 years so."

"Are you sure he is dead, I am sure it was this guy, he sent me to you."

"NO HE IS DEAD!" 

"Are you sure! Maybe he survived and he looked exactly as he does here, maybe a year or two older at most."

"HE IS DEAD, I KILLED HIM MYSELF!" 

Kagato stopped. "You killed him, why?"

"He was a traitor."

"What he betrayed the quincies?"

Again with the shifty eyes. "Yes, yes he did."

"But he is alive, and he told me to say hello to 'Kags' for him."

All the colour in Kagohei's face drained out, like he had heard a ghost. Kagohei looked outside the window, sensing something he hadn't bother to search for in 18 years. 

He could feel it, his presence watching him. 
"TABRIS! Are you there, show yourself"

The air around and a voice called from behind them. "Kags after all these years, you finally invite me in."

Both the Kags turned around and rose their arrows at Tabris. 
"Oh you hurt my feelings you call me only to shoot me."

"Why are you here, I killed you."

"I got better. And now I am here to collect what you took from me."

"There is nothing here for you."

"Oh really, can you honestly tell that Kagato with a straight face." Turning to Kagato. "You know, no offense you couldn't really chose it, but that name Kagato just doesn't suit you. I myself would have chosen something more biblical."

"Don't you ever talk to him!" Shouted Kagohei.

"You know the few times I have talked to him, it seems like I have had more conversations with him. Even after I died I never stopped caring not once, unlike you."

"You don't have the right to care, you died your a traitor." 

"Fair Kagato, why don't you ask Kags what I did." Tabris smirked.

"Father what did he do exactly?"

"He betrayed the quincy, thats all you need to know."

"Oh really!?" Tabris responded. "The quincy or a quincy."

"If you tell him, I will kill you!" Shouted Kagohei.

"What again?" Tabris raised his hands as he started to air walk around the room. "Kagato, Kags here, killed me out of jealously, I was the better quincy, the better man and to add insult to injury, I was his younger brother. And then after he 'killed' me in cold blood you framed me."

"Is that true father." Asked Kagato slowly moving his bow from Tabris to Kagohei. 

"All his words are lies, venom!" Kagohei shouted as he jumped back, and pulled a switch on the wall starting an alarm. 

In seconds dozens of quincies filled the room and the hallway leading to it, all with their arrows loaded. 

Tabris wiped his brow, "My my, still sinking to new lows."

"Men, this is an enemy of the quincy, kill him as if he were hollow."

"Yes, sir Nisshin."

Tabris rose his hand to his mouth hiding a giggle. "How ironic ey Kags."

Kagohei fired a large arrow at Tabris, Tabris dodging it with relative ease. 
Before summoning his own. It looked like a warped inverted version of Kagohei's but bigger still.

"I might have to use it." Kagato put his hand in his pocket and giggled it about and then opened it, in it was some loose change, some lint and a circular disk object, made out of what seemed to be bone. 

The quincy guards charged, firing arrows at Tabris, but he had fired one enormous ring at them, the spiritual dense space in the centre warping the trajectory of the shoots. 

While this was happening, Tabris continued to rant. "If I use it, then it kinda is like cheating, like using a level 100 charizard against a level 1 bulbasaur."

Kagohei kept shooting at Tabris as he ran along the walls, returning fire the homing light arrows managing to counter the reiatsu crush of the others. 

"Ahh this got boring pretty fast!"
The ring at the tip of his bow started to fold and turned into a sort of star shape. It grew in size and eventually was released. Kagohei went flying and the resultant force knocked back most of the other fighters. 

Kagato rose his bow and shot a wave of 200 arrows at Tabris. Tabris took the blast in the chest and, coughed up some blood. "Ah fair Kagato, you know I can't kill you."

"I DON'T UNDERSTAND!" He pointed his bow at him, charging an empowered arrow.

"But you will, and if you have any doubts about what I said, let me tell you why he killed me."

"NOOOOOOOOOO!" Shouted Kagohei.

"My betrayal was that his wife, your mother loved me more. Exactly 18 years ago, he found out and started his vendetta against me, his own brother!"

Kagato still had his bow raised.
"What I don't understand!!!!!"

"Why fair Kagato... I AM YOUR FATHER!...SIMBA!"  Tabris had a slight chuckle.

The arrow Kagato had been charging just dissipated. His eyes shaking, his body in shock.

"You really thought you and that stuck up bastard were father and son, me and you share so much, our personality, our handsome looks and blood, blood that runs deeper than you think."

"What! It can't be!" Kagato said as he dropped to his knees, he looked around his father in the corner bloodied, the other quincies knocked out due to collateral damage.

"Soon you will start to change, hair in weird places, BO, voice breaking, when that time comes, come to daddy, just call me out. I will come, I'll be watching, I'm always watching but won't bother you unless you call." Tabris turned to leave. "I wonder what Mitsu is doing hmm?" He said to himself.

"Wait!" Called Kagato.

But with a hirenkyaku he was gone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 3, 2009)

Thrud was pushing Kira back each time she swung her sword. She had the most raw strength of the Knights of Chronos, and used it to full effect. The Vice-Captain of Third Division couldn't remain in a brawl with her, one swing of her sword and he was thrown back.

_"Raise your head, *Wabisuke*."_

The blade twisted like a snake, reshaping itself into an angular hook.

"Hmm?" Thrud raised an eyebrow, "Now what tricks do you plan on?"

Kira closed in with his Shunpo, and swung the sword overhead. Swinging her own blade rapidly, Thrud slammed him aside, the force of her blow dragging him away. He recovered, and attacked again, only to be thrown aside once more. He kept returning, getting knocked back each time.

"What are you thinking?" Thrud asked him, unaware of his tactic. Kira simply looked at her.

"How many times did I hit your sword?"

And then Thrud was aware of it. The blade hanging downwards, too heavy for even her strength to lift.

"Your sword is useless to you now," Kira pointed with Wabisuke, "Your strength reduced."

"Pardon me?" Thrud looked at the Shinigami incredulously, "Do you even *know* what happens to an Arrancar's sword when we release? What, you think you've *forced* me to release, so that you can strike me with that sword of yours and make me unable to move? Get real."

It was a tactic no Shinigami would use. That was why Thrud had the advantage the moment she let go of her sword. Kira wasn't ready for the Sonido that followed, as Thrud's palm was flat against the side of his head. Before he had swung his sword, she fired a bala, and he dropped, the sudden blow to the skull stunning him. He fell to the city streets below.

Thrud slowly descended, noting that both her sword and the Shinigami had landed on a building top. Somehow the blade had failed to go right through the roof. Must have hit a good patch.

Kira dragged himself up, raising Wabisuke once more. This time Thrud spread her palm and the red of a Cero emerged. Even as Kira was dodging to the side, Thrud charged in on him, and grabbed his sword. Her next strike was a kick directly to the gut, and Kira was sent flying, crashing into the wall of the building behind him. Thrud, even with her weight doubled from contact with the sword, had enough strength to swing her hand overhead, and release the blade. It flew straight and true, slamming into the Shinigami's gut. His eyes went wide as he coughed, winded by the incredibly heavy blow. He dropped to the streets now.

Thrud stepped off the edge of the building, and the ground broke as her increased weight hit it. She was holding her sword in one hand, dragging it along the ground towards Kira, who was coughing and trying to stand.

"Can't even handle double your own weight?" Thrud mocked, "Sad, really. You Shinigami are all Glass Cannons." Although he was finding the strength to rise, it was nowhere near fast enough. Thrud kicked him again, sending him bowling down the street.

Thrud slowly paced after him. This time, he had only managed to roll over onto his back, breathing heavily, as the Arrancar arrived, slamming one of her legs onto his shoulder, to prevent him from raising his sword. The full strength of her muscles behind the heavy blade she wielded, she pulled it up, point down, and moved it to hover over the Shinigami's neck.

"It's over." The moment she stabbed down, she felt her body and blade lighten. It was a trivial task to collect the head. Her victory.


----------



## InfIchi (May 3, 2009)

"Tch."Jumped back and then let himself fall all the way down to the ground again after Akira created that cloud again."That trick won't protect you anymore, not now that I have my most powerful weapon back."He stretched out his arms, his cloak increasing it's size as Maxi added mass to it.Dozens of long white tendrils formed and then smashed into the ground, burrowing their way towards where Akira was hiding behind his defense.

Three of those tendrils possessing eyes that relayed their line of sight towards Maxi, When the ground near Akira started to crack before a tendril shot out he jumped up and opened a hole in his defense to escape trough.As he was moving upwards he spotted more and more tendrils bursting out of the ground.Above the cloud Akira launched his scythes at the dozens of tendrils that later made their way out of the cloud as they went after Akira.

Tendril after tendril was slashed off while Akira was jumping back with Maxi's attack on hot pursuit.Though as a tendril was cut off it just went limp and then get reabsorbed later at the bottom.The tendrils started to clumb together over time, their target was in sight now and was also cutting down their numbers and eventually a large clawed hand was formed.Mouths and eyes scattered across that hand.

Akira could see the large hand explode out of the smoke. The eyes seemed to roll around before focusing on him. The tongues of the mouths  all hung down over the bottom jaws and began to sway side to side, dripping saliva towards the ground. A slightly nauseous Akira looked at his wound, Mostly healed. Good enough to run away if need be, Ok enough for him to fight a few more minutes. 

The hand didn't make it's move yet. It seems like it was waiting for Akira.. So the Shinigami would take advantage of this. "One attack, I'll get the hand and it's master." the ten scythes joined together into one massive scythe, Akira gripped the bottom of it with his golden gauntlets and pulled it back. "KAMIKAZE!" He slashes downward, A tonrado larger then any other he had sent before rips through the building and makes its way towards the had. 

Akira thought he had got it, The tornado now ripping through the town... He must have got it.. the espada as well. Yes... he beat the epsada... "Don't assume you won." Akira hears a voice behind him and turns around, the mouthed hand stabs through Akira's chest. The shinigami's pupils grow small, blood flows from his mouth like a river. His scythe splits into ten and fells towards the ground one by one. The massive tornado fades out into a slight breeze.

Akira's body goes limp and he falls down to the hard cement. creating a crater in the ground as he makes contact. He doesn't make a single sound, Maxi can barely feel his spiritual pressure. And soon, A large blast of green energy comes from the crater, Akira's bankai faded, His unreleased blade laying in his hand. "That's the end Shinigami." Maxi smirks, he had come out on top. But The shinigami atleast proved to be a bit of a challange. 

"Urgh..." Akira's eyelids begin to twitch. he wants to open them, but the light is too bright. "WEAK!" A voice shouts.. a famaliar voice at that. "Huh..." Akira sits up and rubs his head. It's his inner world, What is he doing here. "I SAID WEAK!" He looks around, Where Kazehima was sat was... himself.... Though, his skin was paper white so was his outfit... his hair seemed to be a lighter shade of grey. 

"You have the power to defeat this piece of shit hollow! Why the hell not use it!" Akira didn't know how this person was... it was himself... but not... "Who.. who are you?" Akira slowly stood up. "Dumb question! I'm you!" The man grinned. "What...What do you mean..." Akira had never seen this
man before... he was.. him?  "How you became the king i'll never know." The other him walker over slowly and held out Kazehime. 

"Tell you what." He grinned. "You take a nap for a while. Let me deal with the espada." He placed his hand on Akira's shoulder. "Why would i-" Before he can finish a blade is stabbed into his stomach. "Guh.... uh..." His body begins to turn white. "Don't worry. It's just for a little while." The man grinned as Akira's face became white. "You just need to be the horse. For a little while." 

Back with Maxi-

He turned his back on Akira, The shinigami was defeated. But, A great surge of spirit crashed down on the field... It didn't feel like a shinigami's... no, It felt.. Like a hollow. Maxi turns his head and looks down. Akira slowly stands up, A green wing had grown from his left shouler blade and he had a strange hollows mask, resembling a bird. "You're mine... ARRANCAR!" The voice was not that of Akira... IT was, something else.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 3, 2009)

With Potemkin

Hisagi barely had enough time to bring up the remaining blade of his shikai before Potemkin was upon him. One of the blades attached to the Espada's wrist batted Hisagi's aside, while the other was thrust into his chest. The vice-captain was only saved by a last second movement, avoiding a fatal stab. Potemkin noted this, and brought his first blade back in a swing at Hisagi's head. 

But his free time had run out. Gan was back, and slammed both his fists into Potemkin's side, sending the arrancar hurtling away and sparing Hisagi. The captain raced after Potemkin and continued his assault, striking at the espada with a flurry of punches. However, unlike before, Potemkin was no longer overwhelmed by the fists. His blades carried a strength of their own, a coating of reiatsu, and he found himself quite able to parry the fists.

A chain flew out from behind Potemkin, wrapping around on of his blades and holding his arm. A shattered scythe-like form was at the end of the chain. Potemkin looked back to see Hisagi holding the other end of the chain. With a strong pull, Potemkin was able to shatter the chain that held the blade, but immediately found it caught again, this time by Gan's hand. His other blade had also been caught. And unlike Kazeshini's chain, Gan's metal-coated hand could resist the strength of Potemkin's sword.

"You know, it's a shame," Hisagi mused, moving behind Potemkin."All your release did was give you two blades fused to yourself. With a better release you could have really challenged us." He held out his hand. "Hadou Ninet--"

Hisagi looked down to see a series of blades plunged through his chest. Attached at the end of each blade was a tendril, linking to Potemkin's backside, where the hedgehog-like arrangement of spikes had been seconds ago. _Fast..._

"I agree, you know. That wouldn't have been a worthwhile release." The two blades linked to Potemkin's wrist were similarly linked, and while Gan held onto the blades, Potemkin was able to freely move his hands, which now fired a double bala into Gan's chest. With the captain blown back, Potemkin turned his head back again to Hisagi. "I suppose you didn't expect me to have such an immediate change. Pity, that."

Despite the grievous wounding Hisagi had received, he still held up his hand, trying to finish the kidou incantation. One could feel the reiatsu growing around him. "Black Co--"

But again, Potemkin cut him off. Just as quickly as they had pierced his body, the blades on the tendrils moved apart, slicing through the shinigami's flesh as they sought an exit. 

The flesh connecting his shoulders to his waist was entirely torn away, having taken the brunt of the damage. The spine had been severed just under the rib cage when the blades had penetrated, and now the legs fell away from the upper body along with a waterfall of blood. His arms hung limp, his shoulder bones and surrounding muscles sliced apart by the tendril blades. And finally, a single luckily placed sword was pulled upward, traveling up through the throat, mouth, and Hisagi's right eye before finding its escape through the skull.

Potemkin turned away from the pulped remains of the vice-captain, looking back at Gan, who was wearing a combination of surprise, disgust, and overwhelming rage. "I couldn't honestly say I apologize for that, but please accept my condolences for the brutal method in which I was forced to do that." Knowing that wouldn't help any, Potemkin took hold of the two blades attached to his wrist. The tendril flesh detached from the steel, receding back into his arms.

Before he reentered battle with his remaining foe, Potemkin took a moment to think. "I'm afraid I didn't get that shinigami's name, unfortunate. Well, the least I can do is not repeat past mistakes. I am Potemkin, Octava Espada. Will you give me your name, Captain-san?"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 4, 2009)

"As if I would bother, your no longer interesting besides it would be such a bother fighting a Shinigami with Bankai. Especially at my stage."
"At least some Hollow are more intelligent, I surpose your lucky to have some how survived a direct hit to that dmaned mask of yours."Marco said not bothering to turn around, besides if the Hollow did attack he would easily kill it without Bankai or using Hikari. Having fought Rai twice now gave him a much greater ammount of experiance then any other fight, likly because he lost both times. His goal had changed recently also, only wanting to kill her for 'bertraying' Soul Society.
"And attacking you would activate that damned trap Kiduo. So yeah, fighting you is a waste of my life."
"So ya noticed eh? Man I thought I perfected hiding it fully, guess I better develop it further. Well cya Hollow, just be aware that if you harm a single soul in my area I'll kill ya."
"Harm a single soul, like harming your family?"
Marco stopped taking a pace back and asked, "What are you trying to do Hollow, do you wish to have your soul pruified or sent to hell?"
"No, just using it as a reference and to get your attention. Your spirit pressure is continously fluctating, I'm curious as to why."
"It isn't important to you or anyone outside of Soul Society."Marco said and left the area using Shunnpo.
He sat down under a great oak tree resting, after using his limit for Shunpo (Distance wise).


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 4, 2009)

_"Sprint, *Itegumo*!"_

Loki continued to stand firm, staring down the Vice-Captain, and head of the healers here. All the others had fallen back, terrified by the mere presence of an enemy. She was strong of will though.

"Wasn't that a bit hasty?" Loki had his sword drawn, "releasing your Zanpaktou so soon?"

Isane Kotetsu did not respond with words. Her sword began to glow silver as her Reiatsu gathered inside it. It was only when she slashed the sword through the air, and the arc of ice scythed towards Loki, that the Arrancar was aware of his danger. That blade was sharp. Too sharp. Even with his Hierro, Loki knew he'd lose a limb to that. So he dodged. And another ice crescent was already on the way.

With every slash, Isane released one of the cutters, and the Arrancar was forced to dance amongst them, dodging constantly. She knew he'd slip up sooner or later. Everyone did. The one she and the others had been fighting earlier made a mistake, which cost him his life, and he had been far stronger than this one.

A small ball of red energy appeared on each of the fingers of Loki's left hand. From each, a tiny shaft of red emerged, the five meeting in the centre of his palm. From the meeting point, a Cero blasted outwards.

Loki dashed behind it, knowing the heat from the blast was melting the ice blades. Isane knew it too, and instead of continuing her attack, stepped to the side, funneling more of her Reiatsu into her sword. When Loki appeared before her, swinging his blade down, she blocked it, and her sword chipped his blade, beginning to cut through it.

Loki swung his left hand around to strike her, but she grabbed him by the wrist, the Fourth Hado, Crawling Rope, snaking around the two. For her meekness and position in Fourth, Isane was personally trained by her Captain to be the Vice-Captain. She knew how to fight.

Before Loki could fully lash up with his knee, she'd cut him off with her own, her other leg tangling up his. All four limbs occupied, and the woman's sword slowly cutting through his own, Loki slammed his head forward. But she had been ready for even this, pulling her head back and then slamming it forward in turn, catching Loki on the uprise and holding him there.

"Oh very good," Loki's eyes stared into Isane's, the two so closely bound to one another they could see their own reflection in the eyes of the other, "Bind all four of my limbs and completely incapacitate me while slowly overwhelming my sword, leaving me completely unable to attack."

Loki smiled. "My eyes shoot Bala."

Isane stumbled back, shrieking in pain a moment later, blood pouring from her eyes, both having been shot dead on by Loki's Bala. It hurt, tremendously, too much to focus on anything else. Too much to even seen Loki swing his sword.

The third Knight of Chronos scored his kill.

~~~

"The guy was normal," Gersemi and Vali were sitting quietly on the island, their souls bound to the portal that had till recently been sealed by a Quincy couple, "But the girl, she was terrifying. I swear I though she was going to shoot us both the moment we'd switched."

"She wouldn't dare risk the portal being opened," Vali shook his head, "Why else would they take such measures in the first place? Whatever it is, it's obviously extremely important to keep shut."

"Mhhm," Gersemi watched the waves roll in. "Wonder how they're doing?"

~~~

Ream and Lilith stepped out of the spiritual tunnel, the first they had made in months, their Quincy Powers returned at last.

Gerard looked up in shock from the table he was watching, as Lilith strode forward and grabbed him by the collar. "What the hell did you do?" she snarled.


----------



## InfIchi (May 4, 2009)

Ssob Vs Koma-

A large blade slams into an aparment building and cuts it in half. "Oh." The blade fades away and Komamura seems to look arond from left to right. "Hiding from justice will only slow your downfall." He could sense Ssob's spirit, but had no idea where the arrancar was. Suddenly something at his feet began to glow red. "Hmm?" He looks down and WHAM! A fist crashes into his jaw, His teeth grit and he tries not to let the attack effect him, But in the end he is knocked into the air and flips backwards.

The dog shinigami slides across the ground as he regains himself from the attack. His sandals causing a trail of dust clouds. "Just what kind of ability was that." Komamura asks Ssob. "I'll show you one last time." Ssob vanishes in a Sonido, Koma quickly turns behind him, This was a common... "He's.. Not there." The shinigami once more could sense Ssob, But could not see him. "Ah." There was a smell red light infront of him. "A bug can be at peace even in such a harsh battle.." 

WHAM! A foot slams into the side of his head and sends him rolling into a building. Chunks of the building fall down and pile upon the shinigami. The second floor of it had actually become visible from the stree. "I don't want to keep fighting like this." Ssob thinks to himself. "But... I must... If i want to keep my cover...." He stepped back with his right leg and raised his arms in a boxing stance, cluching his fists. 

The rubble began to rumble, small bits of rock rolled off the top and towards the ground. BOOM! A large explosion sends chunks of the building flying out in all directions. Ssob throws a right straight punch and destroys a block of ruble, Suddenly a large armored fist appears in front of him. The Arrancar glows red and vanishes. The fist crashes into a small shiop and renders it mostly chunks of concrete. 

"I see.. I know what your power is now." Koma grips his blade with both hands. "Come out... YOU TELEPORTING HOLLOW!" Ssob, Now standing behind Koma sweatdrops.. "It's not teleportation!" Koma turns around, There's nothing- WHAM! A fist to his jaw sends him sliding backwards. He had his guard up and was prepared for it. "It's shrinking!" Koma doesn't seem to even notice Ssob's words, He raises his sword up and slashes down as hard as he could. 

Ssob quickly draws his blade as Koma's massive sword crashes down. The force creating a crater that causes the buildings in the area to crumble. "Arrancar." Koma looks up at him. "I will not allow you to do as you please! In the name of Justice. I WILL ELIMINATE YOU!" Koma's sword and hands faded away, He holds his blade pointed downward in his left hand. DOOM!!! A great spirit pressure is emited by the captain. His haori begins to blow in the wind. Koma slowly raises his left arm towards Ssob. 

"BANKAI!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 4, 2009)

Lilith was perhaps one of the biggest spitfires alive. Every day that passed her husband, Ream Tarn, thanked all that was holy most of her attitude hadn't passed on to either of his children.

Gerard was hurled bodily into a wall, not even trying to resist. Lilith had been a prominent Quincy, regarded as equal parts master and monster by every member of the Order.

"I asked you a question," Lilith placed a foot on the upturned table, "What did you do to my daughter?"

"I sent her to find you," Gerard coughed, "because that was what she wanted. What happened next, I know nothing of."

"Really?" Lilith grabbed Gerard by the neck again, lifting him up. "Then you wouldn't happen to know my son is dead, would you?"

The look of shock, surprise and a hint of sadness was enough for Lilith. She dropped him.

"One more time," Gerard could see the hurt in her. And the anger it was brewing, "What did you do to my daughter?"

"I awakened the ring," Gerard glanced to the side, not wanting to stare into Lilith's cold eyes any longer, "And fed it a large amount of high quality Reishi."

_"What?"_ The hiss made Gerard flinch. He knew for a fact Lilith was the only person who had mastered that ring. And that Selia had been given it as a failsafe, something that should only be awakened in dire need. But he had triggered it by curiosity all the same.

"I should..." Lilith was stuttering for words, "I don't know what I should do to you, but I assure you you'd wish I'd just kill you before I was done. You stupid stupid man. You complete and utter imbecile. You...you...RARGH!" And a full on punch from Lilith Tarn was getting off easy, Gerard admitted to himself, when he finally regained consciousness hours later.

~~~

"Atlas, are you ready?" The Second to Chronos Ashrayne nodded. He had been outfitted in power by the Old Espada, ancient ways of Hollow that would serve him well in this upcoming venture. "The pieces are falling into place," the ancient one spoke, waving his hand, distorting the sand in the air, "I need you to push the slower ones into position."

"I understand," Atlas stood, a Garganta opening behind him. Through it, though it was pitch darkness, shapes of stone could be seen. "And I obey." He stepped backwards, through the portal, as it closed around him.

"Soon enough," Chronos turned back to the sandy floor of Las Noches, waiting for the three Knights he sent to battle to return, "soon enough it will be time."

~~~

"Lilith, didn't I use to have something on this finger?" Selia raised her right pinky, wiggling it in question. She could have sworn something was missing, but what it was she couldn't figure.

"Hmm, I don't _think_ so," Lilith shook her head. "Never mind, tell me about that tune."

"Oh, right," Selia forgot her question, raising the arrow-flute she always carried. "Well I think I've got the hang of putting out notes that keep Fallen away. I've been starting to think it might not just be the music, but also what I want when I play it. So I'm thinking I might be able to stop them moving so that Zeke can kill them without any of the dead having to risk themselves."

Lilith nodded, listening to this strange girl, with stranger powers. If she was a Priestess, she was unlike any Lilith knew, whether old or young. It was strange.

The silver pattern covering Selia's soul could be seen by none. But should it be seen, it would be noted to be the exact same pattern that had once appeared on a featureless silver ring, worn by the young girl of whose soul it was now a part.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 4, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Akira could see the large hand explode out of the smoke. The eyes seemed to roll around before focusing on him. The tongues of the mouths  all hung down over the bottom jaws and began to sway side to side, dripping saliva towards the ground. A slightly nauseous Akira looked at his wound, Mostly healed. Good enough to run away if need be, Ok enough for him to fight a few more minutes.
> 
> The hand didn't make it's move yet. It seems like it was waiting for Akira.. So the Shinigami would take advantage of this. "One attack, I'll get the hand and it's master." the ten scythes joined together into one massive scythe, Akira gripped the bottom of it with his golden gauntlets and pulled it back. "KAMIKAZE!" He slashes downward, A tornado larger then any other he had sent before rips through the building and makes its way towards the had.
> 
> ...



The gauntlet covered hand that belonged to Akira, or perhaps Arika would be more fitting, smashed into Maxi's face who stumbled backwards.Another smashing into his stomach, with enough force to make him cough up blood.Finally on his third try Maxi caught the fist that came at him, it took him that long to adapt to the speed increase Akira had gained so suddenly.

That advantage Maxi had before was gone, now he had to go all out as Akira now had become as fast and possibly as strong as Maxi was, even while Maxi was released.Maxi's clawed free hand dug itself into Akira's shoulder, the bird masked Hollow in charge of the body just laughed it off thought and headbutted into Maxi.

Maxi let go and skidded across the sky, his Sonido platform's slowing him down as Akira collected his ten scythes again before sending them after Maxi.The clown Espada stretched his hands out towards his opponent and his cloak started to morph again.In the back it started to create 5 shifting appendages while two ribbons started to form out of his sleeves and then quickly started spinning and finally stopped when they had taken forms that resembled Maxi's original zanpakuto.Though the ribbon used to spun them made it appear more like it was the original zanpakuto bandaged up.

Those morphing appendages growing from the other end of the cloak had finally taken on similar forms. All white versions of Maxi's zanpakuto, with the handle being nothing more then a tendril that allowed him to use them over longer distances.

Now with weapons again Maxi rushed towards Akira and as his swords mounted on tendrils shot towards his opponent and clashed into the scythes, Maxi leaped toward Akira with both his zanpakuto imitations in hand.Ready to strike down.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2009)

Kaen awoke in a small, dimly lit room. He was lying on a simple cot, with light covers pulled up to his chest. His har was out of it's regualr ponytail, and bandages convered his cest, back, and shoulders. His Zanpakutou rested lightly in the corner.

_Kaen..._

Kaen simply waited. He attempted to sit up, but the moment he tried, pain flashed through his entire body, preventing him from moving.

_Kaen...why can't you hear me?_

Kaen frowned. He must be hallucinating. There was nobody in the room. So he had to be hallucinating. _Yeah, that's it,_ he thought confidently. _I'm just hallucinating._

_Kaen..._

But there it was again. Stronger now, firmer. Kaen shook his head. 

_Kaen...listen to me...._

Ignoring the pain, Kaen sat bolt upright. He was in a field now, not a room. He was in his standard Shinigami robe. No bandages. No Zanpakutou. Kaen frowned. His Kidou had not always been the best...neither had his hand to hand combat. He was relatively defenceless. But nothing attacked him. Nothing even moved. Kaen shifted warily

There!

A motion, out of the corner of his eye. A flash of red. A Hollow? Or something more sinister?

_Kaen..._

Kaen gritted his teeth. So _that_ had brought him here. Made sense. He turned to face the thing he had seen.

A butterfly.

A bright red butterfly. 

Kaen watched it. Things were not always as they appear...

_Don't worry Kaen. I won't hurt you._

"Oh." Kaen said suddenly. He dropped his fighting stance and smiled. "Why didn't you say so before? I was really worried." Could butterflies smile? If so, this one certainly did. 

_Follow me Kaen. I have something to tell you._


----------



## InfIchi (May 5, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> The gauntlet covered hand that belonged to Akira, or perhaps Arika would be more fitting, smashed into Maxi's face who stumbled backwards.Another smashing into his stomach, with enough force to make him cough up blood.Finally on his third try Maxi caught the fist that came at him, it took him that long to adapt to the speed increase Akira had gained so suddenly.
> 
> That advantage Maxi had before was gone, now he had to go all out as Akira now had become as fast and possibly as strong as Maxi was, even while Maxi was released.Maxi's clawed free hand dug itself into Akira's shoulder, the bird masked Hollow in charge of the body just laughed it off thought and headbutted into Maxi.
> 
> ...




"Heh." the masked Akira raises a hand. "WINDS WRATH!" Three of the scythes release a single * shaped blast, followed by two more from another three and a single attack from the tenth. Maxi attacks the blades of wind with all he has, He cuts a hole in the first two, avoids the third and challanges the fourth. When he is done, He makes his way to Akira, who can no longer be found.

"Damn it, Where he." Maxi is cutt of, he felt the presence behind him. "These are annoying." Akira grabs four of the tendrils and rips them from the cloak. Maxi quickly turned and left a large gash across Akira's stomach. The wound didn't seem to bother the hollow in control. He merely laughed and charged forward. 

Maxi slashed with his two blades in hand, Cutting Akira's shoulder and chest. Then stabbed forward with one of his Tendril blades, puncturing Akira's right shoulder. Once more the hollow didn't seem to mind. "Heh! Who needs an arm! I control all the wind in the area!" He laughed the hollow held out both arms and wind began to form around the gauntlets, creating small currents swirling around them. 

"TAKE THIS!" He charged forward again, Maxi slashed with all his blades. "HURICANE PUNCH!" Akira punches forward with both hands, the wind around his gauntlets acting like blades and countering maxi's swords.  He then opens his right hand, Ten spikes come flying from behind him. Maxi jumps backwards as the spike zoom past his location and rip up the ground. "Hehe... good one.. Arrancar!"


----------



## Serp (May 5, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It was as Toushiro was trying to break free of the gravity trap placed on him that he sensed the presence that was always with him vanish. Too clear to disprove, but to unbelievable to believe.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



The reiatsu that had surged throughout the air, making it cold and misty had been the warning that something bad was happening. 

Hitsugaya had broken free from Lunas' gravity bind and was ready the freeze over Lunas. With one swipe of his sword, a blast of frozen energy came and binded Lunas' freezing him in a block of ice.

Lunas stayed immobile for a while, as Hitsu charged forward going for the killing blow through the ice, as soon as the blade pierced the frozen cage, Lunas grabbed the sword and surged his reiryoku into the surrounding area, all the energy blasted him out of the ice block.

His red jacket was torn, his hair ruffled. Lunas was panting heavily, and body covered in frost burns.
"YOU INSOLENT LITTLE SHIT!" 

Lunas' gravity reiatsu flared up, increasing and decreasing the density of the air. So much that the hair band keeping his long curly locks at least some what under control broke from the pressure. 

His hair flapping violently in the air revealing the nape of his Neck, where a dark tattoo'd number 3 lay. 

"TERCERA ESPADA! LUNAS STREPPER!" Lunas shouted his voice filled with Insanity. And the end of that the air began to distort even more and Lunas went flying straight up into the sky. He continued flying up and up, until he reached the outer layer of the atmosphere.

When there he spread his hands and spoke to himself. "The moonwalker, shall tread upon the bones of the fallen before he can move forward to the silver disk in the sky." And then he dived forward, increasing the gravity around him to over 10x natural gravity, he began to fall faster and faster, his the control of friction reduced the reentry wounds. His fist pointed forward in a superman pose, the fist glowing red hot, the friction guard not extended to that, the high speed regen battling the heat coming of his fist. 

As he was falling, the other Espada could feel him coming, he got closer to his target. 
"Whose Bad..." He shouted as his came closer to hitting Hitsugaya with the flaming moon fist.
-----

_...I have returned, the experience was strange I had to walk through my memories, some in first person some in 3rd person...

...My name is Oldas Masters, I have a little brother Leviticus...

...I have black hair, Levi has blond, but we love each...

...When he was playing in the lake, I saved him from a poisonous snake, I took the bite, I do what ever I can to save my brother...

...Although we love each other we fight, we argue. Levi bests me at fencing but I am more agile, we promise to always be each others rivals...

...We have grown up, me and Levi no longer talk. The reasons are not important but I miss my brother...

...It is my wedding will Levi show, I hope. My special day will be nothing with my brother...

...Levi doesn't show, I feel angry and resent him...

...Days later I find out Levi had died on the way to my wedding, I feel guilty...

...The bridge he had to cross to get to my wedding collapsed...

...Years pass, I mourn him each day, I wonder what happened, but I continue our childhood traditions, if only I had a chance to tell Levi I didn't hate him... 

...I grow old and bitter, there is a hole I cannot fill... 

...I die, I die slowly, poison, my sons wife has killed me for the inheritance...

-_-------

"Kagato!" Kagohei shouted out.

Kagato lay curled up in a corner, trying to understand. Anger and confusion once again prevalent.

Kagohei gets up and lays a hand on Kagato's shoulder. "I am sorry you will always be my son, do not listen to his words." 

Kagato turns to his father, he looks different. His anger warping his face. He looks evil. A dark reiatsu seems to be building up inside him. "NO!" he shouts. His eyes looking that before, almost a crystal blue, with whites turning darker almost black. Kagohei staggers back, and Kagato shakes his head places his palms on either side and shouts, his face back to normal but his soul fragmented.

He gets up and as Kagohei tried to stop him, he looks at him and Hirenkyakus away. He has to kill something, he appears in the centre of the espada battle, he cares not who he harms he just has to stop the pain.

"ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!" he shouts out, the surrounding Arrancar and Shinigami battling away. As he shouts out a volley of 1200 arrows rain around the battle field. 
-------
What has Nagi found out?
What is this dark aura and feelings in Kagato?
What is Tabris' plan?
What exactly is Tabris?
How will Lunas' attack end for everyone?
WHERE THE HELL IS LOCH JAW!?
Find out next time in Serps post.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2009)

The arrows bounce off of Lunas's descent, unable to overcome the waves of power around him. Dodging them, Suza closes in on Lunas, a devastating Kidou clutched in his hand, trying to cut him off before he reaches Toushiro.

"Woah!" Ran dances amongst the arrows, while Loki and Thrud simply move under cover. Each clutched a head, it may be time to return. The corpses of the healing squad sent along surrounded them. No Shinigami would find refuge here.

_"Hadou Eighty: Magnitude of Darkness!"_

Suza, in his confidence, had launched a gravity based Kidou, aiming to distort the Espada's attack. It was in shock, therefore, that he watched the Kidou break apart, swirling around Lunas.

Recovering some of his senses, Toushiro turned in midair, pointing his sword directly at Lunas's incoming fist. However even the Bankai Zanpaktou of a Captain couldn't hold this back. Lunas's strike cut through the blade, shattering it completely, and continued downwards, tearing off the Tenth Squad Captain's arm in the process.

His strike continued all the way to the ground, where an immense blast rocketed upwards via his impact.

"TOUSHIRO!" Suza was in the dust cloud, his Bankai blasting out electricity to keep the arrows away. When the dust began to clear, he could see Hitsugaya still standing, ice completely coating his right side, a few arrows embedded in it, but still alive, at least.

"You worried me there," Suza admitted, going over to him, "Where's the Espada?"

Toushiro did not respond. The Espada's shockwave had been a cover for a blade of gravity he had fired from ground level. Suza's mouth fell open and his eyes diluted as he watched his friend, maybe his best friend, fall apart in midair.

*"TOUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"*


----------



## Serp (May 5, 2009)

Hollow edition post!
-----
Lunas rose out of the ground, arrows distorting around him, making a weird cone like shape to model his ascent.

Lunas in perfect condition, flicked his hair back and pointed his hand towards Suza. "Once again, whose bad...I'm bad!" then a large grin cross his face.

-----
Lochjaw had finally did it after months of being off the map had become adjuucas. The Jackal hollow yawned as he lay down on the sands of Hueco Mundo, the yawn shifted some of the sand of Hueco Mundo around him.
"Whats on the Adjenda today, oh yea I need to go and check out Las noches."

Lochjaw rose up, his grand tail swinging behind him. 
"Pharaoh! Pharaoh!" 
Lochjaw looked back at the small group of hollows that had decided to follow him as of late.

"You guys are still here?" Loch snorts their way.
"Why yes, you are our great pharaoh reincarnated! We praise our ancestors each day for the fact that we have found you."

"Arg you start that crap again. And if your gonna follow me, at least tell me your names."

"Oh pharaoh it is not crap, it is what we believe in. And we have told you many a time, I am Re."
"I am Horus."
"I am Sobek"
"I am Osiris"
"I am Set"
"And you are the amalgam of Anubis and our great pharaoh."

Loch yawned. "Very well, come along." 
Loch started to pad towards Las Noches, where his destiny would change forever.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2009)

Kane followed the butterfly for who knows how long. He didn't seem to get tired, and even though the landscape didn't seem to change in the slightest, he knew they were heading for a set destination. Presently, the butterfly began hovering over one spot.

_No...._ It said.

"No what?" Kaen asked, reaching his hand out towards it.

_It isn't working Kaen. Why can't you here me?_

"But I can," Kaen said, confused. "You're talking to me right now."

_No you can't Kaen,_ The butterfly said sadly. _But soon...soon._

"Kaen?"

Kaen opened his eyes. He was back in the small room, lying on the mat. Above him stood Misari, the resident healer.

"Misari?"

"Kaen." She said, sounding relieved. "You've been out for hours. Hardly breathing. What happened to you?"

"Got attacked by a Hollow. Strong one. Sonic attacks."

"Yeah, we noticed a lot of damage in your inner ear, though hopefully we managed to clean it all up. Tell me if there's a strange ringing though, 'k?" Kaen smiled. 

"No problem. Can I get up?"

"I don't know. Can you?" Kaen began to stand, but Misari pushed him back down. "But whether you can or can't doesn't matter, because I won't let you. You're injured. Rest."

"I've been resting for hours," Kaen protested. Misari looked at him carefully, and Kaen sighed. "Fine, fine, have it your way."

"Good," Misari said, smiling. "Get some sleep now." She left the room, and Kaen couldn't help but glance over to his Zanpakutou lying in the corner.

_Kaen..._

But by then he was asleep.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2009)

"Damn, nothing."

Lilith nearly crushed the little crystal pendant, but restrained herself at the last moment. Using one of her daughter's jewelery, she was scrying for the Reiatsu embedded in it. But no matter what map she used, there was no signal at all.

"It's not like Gerard found her," Ream was sitting nearby, watching his wife. While he was only a standard Quincy, she was one of the best. All he could do was provide support, "and he had some of the best scrying equipment around."

Lilith grunted noncommittally, trying once more. "It's times like this I wish Tabris was still alive," she muttered to herself.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 6, 2009)

With Potemkin

"I am Gan Midomaru. Remember that, and remember this." The Captain slammed his two sleet-coated fists together, masses of energy surging between them. "*Ban. Kai!*"

A wave of energy burst outward as the captain's ultimate release was activated. Potemkin was pushed back by the force, needing to shield himself with the blades from his back. 

The dark steel coating had spread from Gan's arms, now covering his torso and head. His legs from the knee down were similarly armored. A spike grew out from each of his arms, crackling with reiatsu. All-in-all, he seemed an imposing mix of knight and tank. Quite a worthwhile foe.

Not in the mood for talking or posturing, the shinigami charged straight at Potemkin, blades out. The two spikes were blocked by Potemkin's own too swords, but Gan's fists were no longer the part of his body that was a deadly weapon. He lifted his legs up and, the momentum adding to the strike, thrust his legs into Potemkin's chest.

Potemkin managed to keep himself from being hurtled away, skidding to a stop just outside of Gan's attack range. A aching pain brought his attention down to his chest, revealing a series of cracks moving outward along his torso armor. _Impressive. I'll need to be careful._ More hits like that would be exceptionally dangerous.

With a wave of his hands, Potemkin brought the sword-tendrils around so that they twisted around his body and pointed at Gan. "The true battle begins now."


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Tabris was flying around discreetly watching the fights, Mitsurugi was fucking with some captains, one of which Kagato had been training with. He wanted to join in but he knew if he bothered Mit, he would be punished. Looking back at Kagato going crazy on the battle field, he was pretty sure that he was going to be in trouble anyways. 

And then Tabris sneezed, someone was talking about him. He closed his eyes concentrated and then opened them again. While alive he had been the best tracker, well one of the best quincies is all round awesome. Now that he was dead those powers were so much more.

He spiritually searched earthrealm as he called it. "No one there, well I say noone but noone I care about. Its most likely from otherrealm. Gonna need a signal boost."

Tabris dug his hand into his pocket and pulled out that bone ring from before, lifted the lint from it. 
"Ok!" He closed his eyes and channeled his power through the ring.

"Gotcha you little bitch, farewell Kagato I'll keep my promise." Tabris then opened a spiritual fold, as it was easier to use than Garganta. 

And jumped through the hole, tracking the spiritual energy that had used his name in a longing way. He didn't pay much attention to the area as he was flying around to get to his target.

Ha he found it, it was woman, one he vaguely remembered until it hit him.
Tabris hirenkyaku'd behind her and whispered in her ear. "You called?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2009)

Lilith spun around and jumped back, shock coating her face. Ream was almost as stunned, but he had his bow, a twisted metal creation named Hunting Madness, raised with an arrow notched.

"Put it down, Ream," Lilith reached over and lowered his hand. He'd never been able to get along with Tabris back in the day. One was too loud, the other too quiet.

"I thought you were dead," Lilith stated.

"I got better," Tabris smiled. "Now where have I heard that today?"

"Debatably," Ream muttered.

"I was lamenting the loss of the best tracker in Quincy history," Lilith tried to calm Ream further, "You wouldn't happen to be in the mood to scry someone for me, would you, Tabris old friend?"

He'd always been eccentric in the past. Lilith had been a friend of Tabris and Kagohei from the old days. The topmost Quincy always associated with one another. And so their children did as well. But now, more than ever, there was an unpredictable element to Tabris. Lilith had to reassert their friendship. Before he lost interest in helping her, or worse, showed interest of a different kind.


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

"Scry! That is so last century, I have much better stalking skills now." Tabris looked side to side.
"I would have thought you guys would be more shocked at my reappearance and my boyish good looks." He then looked around the area, twirling and twirling.

"Sooooo where are we anyways, and who are we looking for?" Tabris asked.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2009)

Serp said:


> "Scry! That is so last century, I have much better stalking skills now." Tabris looked side to side.
> "I would have thought you guys would be more shocked at my reappearance and my boyish good looks." He then looked around the area, twirling and twirling.
> 
> "Sooooo where are we anyways, and who are we looking for?" Tabris asked.



"I've had a bad day," Lilith shrugged, "Honestly, you're an improvement to some of the people I've been dealing with."

"This is a solid patch between worlds," Ream explained, "For those who can't track a target while moving through the void, it's the best place to scan for someone."

"And we're looking for my daughter," Lilith tossed the crystal pendant, still ripe with Selia's Reiatsu, to the man, "Any thoughts?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2009)

With Shin, Set and Mit.

"You!"Setsuka leaped towards Mitsurugi, drawing her zanpakuto and releasing mid jump."Kumo, Ugutsu Kageuchi!"the weapon remained the same and instead a cloud formed above Mitsurugi.A lightning strike channeling all of her anger towards that man crashed down on Mitsurugi and a split second later Setsuka's zanpakuto came in, aiming to stab the man trough the throat.

"It's good seeing you again blondie, it's been a while."Mitsurugi smirked, between his index and thumb was Setsuka's zanpakuto, caught effortlessly and doing even less damage then that lightning strike."You should watch that temper of your's though, you're in the presence of a god now."A shadow appeared between the two, one hand blocked Mit's free hand and the other was holding a zanpakuto that was on it's way towards Mitsurugi's eye, against guys with skin as hard as this it was important to go for they eyes or throat.

Mit let go of Setsuka's blade and performed a palm thrust that hit Shin straight in the chest and sent him flying trough several trees before he finally managed to slow down using Shunpo platforms."Damn....you're.....fast."His breathing was heavy due to having the wind knocked out of him, he never had been punched that hard in his life and Mit didn't even seem serious.

Shin made sure to keep an eye on Setsuka, who had been knocked of her feet by Mit, while he attempted to catch his breath but Mit smirked once more and then pointed his finger in the direction of Setsuke while the other was placed in front of his face.A flash was seen behind his hand, obscuring what little Shin could see of his face behind that hand but Shin couldn't focus on it since Mit's other hand fired a Cero at Set.

The attack exploded on contact, and Mit crossed his arms.The Coronation hadn't lasted less then a second but it was enough for the minor (Shortly charged Cero) attack. When the dust settled he applauded."Very impressive, even while you were gasping for air you were fast enough to block my attack."He didn't add that this attack was far from a serious one, after all this was only a test.

The figures that came into view after the dust settled were an unharmed Set and a bloody Shin, with that time limit getting in front of Setsuka was his only option."Yeah, I reckoned you were the hero type, risking your own life to protect that of your 'Bombshell'."With a grin he added."Doesn't that remind you of someone?"He asked Setsuka who was enraged and intended to pounce Mit again but Shin stopped her.

"I'm not sure what your history with him is, but as the highest ranked here I see it as my duty to take him on."Setsuka narrowed her eyes upon hearing this."What the fuck are you talking about, you've been a captain for like 2 days!"Shin just shrugged."Yeah, but I'm the stronger one and so I trump you, besides I need to kill this man."Shin released."Soukutsu, Shinzui Tatsujin!"And then continued."This is the current Kenpachi right?, it's my duty as the current Eleventh division captain to reclaim that title and bring it back to where it belongs."


----------



## InfIchi (May 6, 2009)

BOOM!!! A massive man clad in armor, having to be at least two four hundred feet tall stands behind Koma. ?I will not let you destroy this city Arrancar.? Ssob blinked. ?Ah? you?re the one destroying it though.? He comments. Koma looks around at all the sword cuts in the buildings. ??..? A massive sword comes down towards Ssob.  ?Hup!? Ssob sonido?s out of the way and flips backwards. ?You?re sword is slow~? Ssob sticks his tongue out. BOOM! A fist slams into the ground behind him. ?ARA!!!?  he rolls across the ground. 

  ?Damn it.? Ssob draws his blade. ?Melt them away! Fuego Hormiguero!? A massive red explosion erupts from Ssob?s location. ?Guh?? Koma holds up his right arm to block the dust being sent his way. As the smoke clears Ssob?s released form stands in front of Koma. ?I may only be an Adjuuca.? Ssob thinks to himself. ?BUT I AM THE SIXTH ESPADA!? He vanishes in a sonido. 

  ?Where did he go.? Koma looks around. In the air above him, Ssob begins to charge up a Cero. Koma feels the energy building and turns around. ?A cero.? He tries to slash Ssob down with his blade, but the arrancar Is just out of reach. ?Damn it.? Koma jumps into the air and flies towards Ssob. The cero had finished Charging, Koma prepared to evade, but Ssob did something strange. ?This is my special cero!? Ssob shouts, absorbing the energy into his body. 

  He glows red for a brief moment as another Cero begins to charge, this one a deeper red. Koma had gotten closer to Ssob while he had charged it, Almost at point blank range now. ?No!? He was too close to dodge this one. ?SSOB?S EXTRA SPECIAL CERO!? Ssob fires his attack with Koma feet away.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 6, 2009)

Marco began to think about his past, when he was alive and how everything changed since being discovered by the Shinigami to have a reasonable ammount of stranght in spirit pressure. Then he began to think about even further back into his past mainly about his family and the incident with the first hollow he meetshortly after being killed. "I sure miss my home town, and my freinds. I wounder how their all doing. Hopefully, none of them have ended up with the same fate as I did recently."

_Family, freinds, relationships, you havn't thought about this in awhile have you Marco? Maybe unlike me they would be able to prevent you being so ruthless with your abilitys._
_Thats funny. Coming from someone who is excatly like me. You do stupid things from time to time I bet. Now can I just think to myself without you interupting?_
_I surpose_Hikari replied

"I just relized your Zankaputo is still the same size."
Marco sighed deeply, "You again hollow. Why you following me? Keep it up and I'll finish you for good this time."
"Kill me? Man, your Zankaputo hasn't changed in size meaning your just as strong as you was before. We will be equally matched again."
"Idiot."Marco said looking away from the hollows general direction.
"What's that?"
"I'm the same level as my Captain in everything expect Kiduo's, like most captains I keep my Zankaputo's size under control."
"That sounds stupid, obveriously a larger sword has an advantage over an smaller one."
"No, thats stupid. Your deferntly not the intelligent type are you? If my Zankaputo wasn't under control, their a few problems, main ones being; One it would be so big I couldn't wield it, two spreading out my stranght would make it easier to cut through the blade, and three compressing stranght into a smaller area increases the damage output."
_Why the heck did you join 13th?! If you knew all this stuff all along you would be of more use as an researcher._Hikari stated
_Knew it all along? As if, I only gained this knowledge after being beaten by my ansestor once._
_Then how do you explain developing your own techniques and kiduos before joining an division_
_That I did to make sure I could survive my day out on the field of battle. I never intended it to be used as a real Kiduo._
_But still... No one has developed something as complicated as a kiduo that only activates once the user makes contact with an hollow's energy really I'm surprised you havn't started making some higher gradde kiduo, and that Shinigami robe..._
_Stop right their. We end this conversation right now, I gave up on that old thing months ago and that kiduo is now fully developed. I stoped my research their and I dont plan on going back to it any time soon._

"You seemed distracted then, Shinigami."
"Sorry, Hikari decided to question me again about my... choice of protection division. Now leave, I'm not in the mood for fighting you and you dont seem like a threat to any soul while I'm here."
"Umm guess that much is true if your really keeping that thing under control."


----------



## InfIchi (May 6, 2009)

DOOM!!!! Ssob's cero reaches the ground and begins ripping up concrete and destroying buildings. Koma's Bankai seems to have crossed it's arms, possibly mimicking it's masters attempts to block the attack. When the blast settles and the dust clears. Koma's massive soldier's arms seem to be glowing red from the heat of Ssob's cero. But Koma is no where to be seen. "If he was dead.. his bankai would have faded." 

Ssob holds out his hand, a spark of yellow flies off it. "He's behind the soldiers arms!" The massive set of armor uncrosses it's arms. Koma stands proudly, Half his Haori and uniform burned off. His fur and skin singed, "I underestimated you... Arrancar." Koma coughs. "Ara... He survived." Ssob grumbles and takes a fighting stance. "I can keep to long range attacks. If i do that, i should be fine." He thinks to himself, At that moment, Koma appears behind him. "AH!" Ssob turns around only to be met by the dogs fist, sending him flying downward.

"HAH!" Koma slashes downward, Ssob looks up and sees a massive sword's blade coming towards him. "Damn it." Ssob rolls to the side and avoids the attack. "Not good enough!" Koma balls up a fist and pounds downward, A large fist come towards Ssob. "Damn it." Ssob can't avoid this time and holds up his hands to try and soften the blow just a bit. The massive fist crashes into the ground, causing it to shake for a mile. Ssob's spirit seemed to fade. "You fought well. Arrancar." Koma comments, sheathing his blade, his bankai following. "Now then. Let us aid our comrades!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Carlos raised an eyelid, and began slugging his way forward. The balls were heavy, but he was getting the hang of his movement.
> 
> That that Henry guy could be serious made Carlos more serious. He wasn't going to back down. Not like this. He'd push onwards.



By the time Carlos and Henry caught up with Brikan, he was already enjoying lunch. And Carlos, in his unknowing, decided to foot the bill, since that was what Brikan had asked before.

By the time Brikan and Henry had gone through the menu, Carlos was sweating bullets. This...would be expensive.

~~~

"He's with two others," the group of three were being watched by a cloaked figure, invisible to eyes both mortal and spiritual. He was whispering into a microphone, attached to the inside of his hood, just close to his mouth. A buzz came back through the earpiece he wore.

"Don't involve other people. Wait for him to be alone, then retrieve the target."

"Understood."

He would wait, for now. Though watching the way those three moved, weighed down with that much metal, he was beginning to worry about just how hard this retrieval mission would be.

~~~

Isis turned her bokken, and swiped about five Shinigami in a single pass. It was the usual time of day she trained most of her squad members, but she was distracted today. She didn't really focus on their style, or their movements. She simply went through their guards and showed them their weaknesses.

Some of the Seated Members were worried by this, something about Isis was despondent. For her, it was worry. The statues hadn't moved from the depths in millennia, but they could, now that the Ancient Reishi was rising. How long until they broke through into Soul Society? There was no way of knowing. There was only the eventual fear, of an unbreakable enemy.

~~~



Taurus Versant said:


> "Lilith, didn't I use to have something on this finger?" Selia raised her right pinky, wiggling it in question. She could have sworn something was missing, but what it was she couldn't figure.
> 
> "Hmm, I don't _think_ so," Lilith shook her head. "Never mind, tell me about that tune."
> 
> ...



The moon was something Selia often looked at. Its reflection was strange to her. It seemed, odd, that there was something so unmarked. She remembered more damage, more carved from the surface. More...destruction and chaos, in everyday life. Life here was simple. Live, and fight the Fallen. Die, and fight the Fallen.

It was only when she was with others who could hold her mind, that she wasn't worried by her feelings of not belonging. Lilith, and her knowledge, her strength of character. Zeke, with his power, and confidence in all things. Valen, with his love for her, and, in turn, her blossoming love for him.

But alone, there were still these moments, where she knew this wasn't her place. But she couldn't leave, not without knowing her true place. And so she waited for a sign.

~~~

"I suppose I should go to Primera-sama again," Alana sighed, trying to track her leader's location, "Try not to upset Vale. He's...seemed unstable of late."

"Mmm," Marilith nodded, and left as well.

Vale, despondent still, stared into the Orb of Freedom, and wished he knew the true path.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

By the time Carlos and Henry caught up with Brikan, he was already enjoying lunch. And Carlos, in his unknowing, decided to foot the bill, since that was what Brikan had asked before.By the time Brikan and Henry had gone through the menu, Carlos was sweating bullets. This...would be expensive. A massive plate of all things meat lands in front of brikan. "I..I'll be back with the rest." A young, and obviously tired waitress bows to him. "HAHA!" Brikan cheers. "Meat is the energy of the soul!" Henry, stomach growling, is a bit upset brikan got his food first. 

Brikan picks up a whole pork roast and shoves it in his mouth, hardly chewing before he swallows. "YOU'RE GONNA CHOKE!" Henry stands up and shouts. "Ah. No i'm not." Brikan blinks. "YOU WILL IF YOU DON'T CHEW!!! WHAT KIND OF IDIOT DOESN'T CHEW HIS FOOD!?" Henry is now inches from Brikan's face. "But. It's so tender.. it doesn't need to be chewed unless it's chewy. That's obvious!"  WHAM! Henry is back at his seat and slams his head into the table. "I.. I can't do it... I can't stand this guy..."

With Koma-

As he's about to aid his comrades he notices that his Bankai seems, less responsive. "Hmm, What's the matter?" He turns around to see the armored fist that smashed Ssob into the ground, melting. Suddnely, The leg begins to go, The other leg, The other hand, The chest... Everything begins turning a brilliant green and melting away. "Wh..What is the meaning of this!?" Kama has no idea what's going on, His bankai's massive blade falls to the grond. 

"CERO!" A red blast of reiatsu blows off the soldier's head, sending it flying into the air. Ssob flies out of the opening, As the head falls back down, he kicks it towards Komamura. "DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE ME!" He flies down towards the large blade and struggles to pick it up, "Gr.." Koma charges towards Ssob, the hollows tiny frame struggles to lift the blade into the air, Ssob spins around, the blade goes up. "TAKE THIS!" When he finishes the spin, he slamms the blade into the ground.

"Uh...." Koma looks to his left, His arm has been severed.  Severed with his own bankai. "Guh.." Ssob bolts forward, leaps, spins and kicks Koma's chest. Koma rolls across the ground as Ssob follows. "BALA STORM!" He quickly fires ten balla Each hitting Koma and making him spin even faster. Vzzt, Ssob sonido's infront of Kama and kicks him into the air like a soccer ball.

"One last time." Ssob begins to charge a cero, Absorbing it into his body and Sonidoing into the air, far infront of Kamamura. "Ssob's ultra special cero!" He begins to charge the next Cero, Koma getting closer and closer, Still the blast is charging, Koma is feet away, The blast still charging, He's inches away. "GO!!" The blast is released just before Kama slams into Ssob.

the red energy consume's Koma's body and reaches the ground, once more it begins to rip the streets and buildings up around it. When the blast Finishes, Ssob seems visibly drained, his release state reverting back into his sword and resting at his hip. "huff...huff...huff..." He wipes the sweat from his brow. "t...tired..." Ssob's eyes roll back and he falls towards the ground.what's left of Koma's bankai explodes and vanishes. His burnt body left in a large crater, unmoving and seemingly ceasing to release any reiatsu.

With Neku/Max-

The two, now wearing their outfits, watch the battles from Afar. "W..what the hell is going on...." Max turns to Neku. "We.. Shouldn't get involved." Neku comments. "These fights... are on another level completely."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Heh." the masked Akira raises a hand. "WINDS WRATH!" Three of the scythes release a single * shaped blast, followed by two more from another three and a single attack from the tenth. Maxi attacks the blades of wind with all he has, He cuts a hole in the first two, avoids the third and challanges the fourth. When he is done, He makes his way to Akira, who can no longer be found.
> 
> "Damn it, Where he." Maxi is cutt of, he felt the presence behind him. "These are annoying." Akira grabs four of the tendrils and rips them from the cloak. Maxi quickly turned and left a large gash across Akira's stomach. The wound didn't seem to bother the hollow in control. He merely laughed and charged forward.
> 
> ...



Maxi momentarily halted when he sensed two of the larger Reiatsu sources dissappear.Quick use of Pesquisa told him that two of the Espada members had both slain a captain each."It seems my business here is done hybrid."Maxi told Akira."As much as I would like to take your head now, I can't compromise my own mission."He snapped his fingers, both his fraccion sealed again and then headed back up.

"Make sure to stay alive now that you are not only the enemy of us Hollow and Arrancars but also the enemy of your own kind."Maxi bit in his time, drawing just enough blood for the technique he intended to use and then started charging the Gran Rey Cero."I will look you up after Seireitei has fallen."Maxi fired the technique and spun around right after, snapping his fingers once more but this time to open a Garganta.

"I want you two to spread the message to the others that the mission is over, they can do as they please of course but I'm heading back to Las Noches."Kuma and Luciela followed his orders while Maxi stepped trough the portal, casting one look back at Akira before the portal closed.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

Make sure to stay alive now that you are not only the enemy of us Hollow and Arrancars but also the enemy of your own kind."Maxi bit in his time, drawing just enough blood for the technique he intended to use and then started charging the Gran Rey Cero."I will look you up after Seireitei has fallen."Maxi fired the technique and spun around right after, snapping his fingers once more but this time to open a Garganta. "Pff." 

Akira forms a red ball of energy in both hands. He then brings his arms together and fires a Cero into his opponents. A large explosion occurs, As Maxi turns back to look at Akira, His mask shatters, body badly burned and bloodied. "heh..." He looks up into the sky as the portal closes. "Ever... the loyal horse." He thinks to himself before his eyes return to normal and his wing fades out into reishi particles. 

Akira drops to his knees and coughs. "D...damn it...." He digs his fingers into the ground as tightens his fists. He wasn't in control of himself, but he heard Maxi's words. "Make sure to stay alive now that you are not only the enemy of us Hollow and Arrancars but also the enemy of your own kind." He ... He wasn't a shinigami anymore... "It seems my business here is done hybrid." 

"Just... what am i..." Akira slowly stands up and looks into the sky. "Just what the hell.. am i..."

With Ssob-

He was dragged through a Gargantia, but he wasn't sure by who. He was tired, worn out.. today had been rough and he couldn't help but want to pass out.. "Good night, Espada."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2009)

"We'll leave then."

Loki opened a Garganta with a tap, stepping through it with Ran and Thrud behind him.

It opened again and the two were standing behind Chronos, who turned to face them. Each Knight raised a hand, clutching the severed head of a Vice-Captain, before dropping them before their leader.

"Good," Chronos nodded, "You have fought well."

And that was all. The three vanished, going to find rest and food. Chronos clicked his finger, and the giant sandsnake he stood on twisted around, reaching down to grab each head with its tongue and flick it into its jaws.

The first strike had been made.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 7, 2009)

Potemkin could sense the other arrancar leaving. It was quite unfortunate, this captain was proving to be a worthy adversary. His steel shell was resistant to any attack Potemkin made, and very little of his body remained uncovered. With time, the Espada still believed he could win, but the battle would have to be relayed to a later date.

The gargantua opened up behind Potemkin. "We will have to resume this at a later date. It seems the first battle is over." As he entered the rift between worlds, Potemkin allowed himself a grin of triump. "And the victor of the battle is clear."

Soon Potemkin was back in Las Noches, back on the sands of Hueco Mundo. With his battles done, it was time to introduce himself to his new comrades and find himself his own fraccion.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> By the time Carlos and Henry caught up with Brikan, he was already enjoying lunch. And Carlos, in his unknowing, decided to foot the bill, since that was what Brikan had asked before.By the time Brikan and Henry had gone through the menu, Carlos was sweating bullets. This...would be expensive. A massive plate of all things meat lands in front of brikan. "I..I'll be back with the rest." A young, and obviously tired waitress bows to him. "HAHA!" Brikan cheers. "Meat is the energy of the soul!" Henry, stomach growling, is a bit upset brikan got his food first.
> 
> Brikan picks up a whole pork roast and shoves it in his mouth, hardly chewing before he swallows. "YOU'RE GONNA CHOKE!" Henry stands up and shouts. "Ah. No i'm not." Brikan blinks. "YOU WILL IF YOU DON'T CHEW!!! WHAT KIND OF IDIOT DOESN'T CHEW HIS FOOD!?" Henry is now inches from Brikan's face. "But. It's so tender.. it doesn't need to be chewed unless it's chewy. That's obvious!"  WHAM! Henry is back at his seat and slams his head into the table. "I.. I can't do it... I can't stand this guy..."



Carlos almost found himself trying to comfort Henry. He looked so beaten by this. Then he caught himself, and decided to change topic.

"Hey boss, do these things actually work?" Carlos lifted a hand, the metal ball attached to it jangling a little. "I feel like a sack of lead. I doubt I'll be even able to move once these come off.

And speaking of moving, how'd you sit yourself down with those massive things hanging from you?" Carlos indicated the heavy bags Brikan had set on himself.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

With Reaper-

"Pfff..." He blows out a cloud of smoke. "How'd it go." He asks. "Well." Essere holds up a limp Ssob's body. "Eh? what, he die?" reaper blinked. "No, He defeated a captain." He tosses the body towards reaper, who catches it easily. "Why'd you go to the human world anyway." Reaper looked Ssob over. "Damn he's out of it.." The espada comments while making Ssob make funny faces. 

"Curious about the Espada's power." Essere comments. "Should one exist below my expectations then what need are these brutes?" He wipes off his hand. "I wish only to further my evolution and those of my Fracions. Truly they are more deserving personality wise." Reaper takes out a marker and begins to Draw on Ssob's face. "Like i give a shit about you or your fraction." 

Supremo smirked. "We have a truce as of now. But don't assume i will let those comments slip later." Reaper waved his hand. "Yeah, yeah. We protect eachother's seats and don't fight between us till all this crap settles down." Reaper blew out another puff of smoke. "Why the hell should i protect your seat though. Never understood what was in it for me." Reaper smirked. 

"Obviously... I won't kill you." He smirks. "Heh. Yeah, whatever." reaper tosses Ssob over his shoulder. "Taking him to be healed?" Reaper shakes his head. "We got a meeting, all espada's are to be present. The wanna be boss will be there, so we might as well go." Supremo sighed. "I do detest that man."


with Brikan-

Carlos almost found himself trying to comfort Henry. He looked so beaten by this. Then he caught himself, and decided to change topic."Hey boss, do these things actually work?" Carlos lifted a hand, the metal ball attached to it jangling a little. "I feel like a sack of lead. I doubt I'll be even able to move once these come off.And speaking of moving, how'd you sit yourself down with those massive things hanging from you?" Carlos indicated the heavy bags Brikan had set on himself.

"Ah... good questions." Brikan tries to act smart. "Becuase you wear heavy weights so long, when you take them off you feel lighter. so, you move faster! " He pointed a finger up. "And it's obvious!" He points at the backs. "These are only half the weight i useually use !" 

WHAM! Henry slammed his head into the table again. "JUST WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS GUY!!!!" He shouts. 

Elsewhere-

"Hehe... working with Brikan will drive you insane if you don't learn to calm down and go with the flow." Mitchal laughs. nine shaded figures stand behind him. "Sir!" A womens voice calls out. "Are you sure it's okay to leave Henry with that man!?" Mitchal looks back. "Eh? Are you questioning me?" He blinks. "N..not at all!" the female waves her hands. "It's just... He's... He's not very good at taking orders and i was concerned...." Mitchal waves. "It's fine, Now let's get back to our training." He points a hand out to them. "As the newest members of the Joutei, You will be trained till you've surpassed the captains!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> with Brikan-
> 
> Carlos almost found himself trying to comfort Henry. He looked so beaten by this. Then he caught himself, and decided to change topic."Hey boss, do these things actually work?" Carlos lifted a hand, the metal ball attached to it jangling a little. "I feel like a sack of lead. I doubt I'll be even able to move once these come off.And speaking of moving, how'd you sit yourself down with those massive things hanging from you?" Carlos indicated the heavy bags Brikan had set on himself.
> 
> ...



"That's," Carlos cocked his head to the side, "I'm really not sure that's the way it works."

"WHY ARE YOU SO CALM?" Henry had his head lying on the table, shaking in complete mindblownness.

"Well," Carlos smiled, "I could be calm, or I could be like you "

"Bastard," Henry's eyes narrowed.

"So what's this training building towards, Boss? Final goal of today is?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

"That's," Carlos cocked his head to the side, "I'm really not sure that's the way it works.""WHY ARE YOU SO CALM?" Henry had his head lying on the table, shaking in complete mindblownness."Well," Carlos smiled, "I could be calm, or I could be like you ""Bastard," Henry's eyes narrowed."So what's this training building towards, Boss? Final goal of today is?" Brikan rubbed his chin. "Ummmmu.... [FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]iigatai... ora [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]iwaku ii muzukashi..." 

Henry and Carlos blink. "Oi... english..." they both comment. "It's hard to say " they both blink. "What is?" Henry asked. "No... that what it translates too ." WHAM! Henry slammed his head into the table. "Why'd i ask." Brikan stood up. "BUT WE MUST CONTINUE! [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]oowarawa! STRENUOUS EFFORTS BUILD MIGHTY MUSCLES!"[/FONT]


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2009)

Carlos stretched a little, trying to get some of the compounding the weights were doing to his body. "I'll be a freaking midget if this keeps up," he muttered to himself. But still, when Brikan took off like the maniac he was, Carlos and Henry were after him, joking amongst themselves about their monster of a teacher, and laughing at the people who stopped and stared at the three.

That they were running went unnoticed as the day wore on. Eventually, as the sun began to wane, the three returned to Brikan's two story building.

"Do we get to take these off now?" Henry was gasping for air. Carlos had sunk down against a wall, and didn't have enough energy to even ask. He could go for a pepsi or something, that's for sure.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

"Do we get to take these off now?" Henry was gasping for air. Carlos had sunk down against a wall, and didn't have enough energy to even ask. He could go for a pepsi or something, that's for sure. Brikan had already taken his weights off and began to chug a 12 gallon container of Gatorade. "WHAT THE HELL!" Henry shout, taking the weights off as quick as he could and fighting to get the container from Brikan, he simply held Henry off with one hand. 

Carlos dropped the weights himself, he moved to flex his arm but it shot up above his head. "Ah...?" His eyes seemed to widen. "Just.. what the hell kind of training is this..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Do we get to take these off now?" Henry was gasping for air. Carlos had sunk down against a wall, and didn't have enough energy to even ask. He could go for a pepsi or something, that's for sure. Brikan had already taken his weights off and began to chug a 12 gallon container of Gatorade. "WHAT THE HELL!" Henry shout, taking the weights off as quick as he could and fighting to get the container from Brikan, he simply held Henry off with one hand.
> 
> Carlos dropped the weights himself, he moved to flex his arm but it shot up above his head. "Ah...?" His eyes seemed to widen. "Just.. what the hell kind of training is this..."



Carlos tried to move his arm again, but it shot down and hit the floor, hard. Trying to shake his hand, Carlos actually wrenched a muscle from how over the top the movements were.

He eyed Henry who had just careened into a wall.

"Those weren't normal weights, were they?" he asked Brikan.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

Carlos tried to move his arm again, but it shot down and hit the floor, hard. Trying to shake his hand, Carlos actually wrenched a muscle from how over the top the movements were.He eyed Henry who had just careened into a wall."Those weren't normal weights, were they?" he asked Brikan. Brikan just seemed to smile back at him, a devious smile. 

"I explained already. By working with such great weight and removing it, you become even stronger and even faster. It doesn't matter what kind of weights they are." His face turns blade and his eyes are replaced by red burning flames. "This training strengthens the body and the soul! Through hard work one can accomplish even the impossible! you'll work with these weights for a week! But no matter how hard you train. they will never get lighter!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2009)

Carlos eyed Brikan further. What the hell had he just gotten himself involved in?

He tried to stand up, and nearly broke a leg, his body was completely overcharged, there was no control. To his surprise, he actually found himself putting the weights back on, they gave him more control.

"Give me that," he reached out and grabbed one of the larger bottles of Gatorade Brikan had fished out.

"Could I at least get less obvious weights than these things?" Carlos raised an arm, the ball jangling again. "Like, I dunno, wrist and ankle straps or something?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

Carlos eyed Brikan further. What the hell had he just gotten himself involved in?He tried to stand up, and nearly broke a leg, his body was completely overcharged, there was no control. To his surprise, he actually found himself putting the weights back on, they gave him more control.

"Give me that," he reached out and grabbed one of the larger bottles of Gatorade Brikan had fished out."Could I at least get less obvious weights than these things?" Carlos raised an arm, the ball jangling again. "Like, I dunno, wrist and ankle straps or something?"

Brikan blinked and held up a massive sweatband. "You could use this." it was about 300x thicker then a normal sweat band. "But it would be more of a hassle." Brikan comments before tossing it over his shoulder and causing a large crater in the ground behind him. "WHAT THE HELL ARE THOSE THINGS MADE OF!" Henry shouts, his weights back on. "Ah. Special material." Brikan comments. 

"When the trainings over, they fall off " Henry and carlos blinked. "How do inamite objects now when traingings over." Carlos asked. "They don't ." WHAM! henry facepalmed. "SO WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN!?" He asks brikan. "What? The weights will come off with training's over." He answers. "BUT YOU JUST SAID THEY DON'T KNOW WHEN TRAININGS OVER!" he shouts again. "Eh? I never said that."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2009)

"Hmm," Carlos began wrapping the chains around his arms. He grabbed the two fistwraps he kept in his pocket and tied them through the chain and around his shoulders, so that the chain was kept taut, and the heavy ball was just hanging down below his elbow.

Similarly he did the same to his legs, though he had nothing to tie the chains tight with. In the flash of the moment, Carlos undid one of the chains around his arms and ripped the sleeve off, then used that to fix the chains on his legs, so that the balls hung slightly next to his knees. As for the one around his waist, he wound it around himself and tied it like a belt. The ball hung just off to the side.

"Slightly better," he muttered. "You should do the same," he advised Henry.

"LIKE HELL I'M GONNA GO ALONG WITH CRAZY SHIT LIKE THIS!"

Henry pointed at Carlos, causing the metal ball attached to his right arm to swing forward and pull him to the ground.

"Told ya," Carlos shrugged.


----------



## InfIchi (May 8, 2009)

"Slightly better," he muttered. "You should do the same," he advised Henry."LIKE HELL I'M GONNA GO ALONG WITH CRAZY SHIT LIKE THIS!"Henry pointed at Carlos, causing the metal ball attached to his right arm to swing forward and pull him to the ground."Told ya," Carlos shrugged. "Grr..." Henry stood up and brushed himself off. "Bastard!" He slams his fists together. ""The sword that binds the worlds. The ferryman of death, Rise up and become my weapon!" Brikan blinks. "Ah, I wouldn't do that." He comments. "Eh? why?" Henry blinks, suddenly he begins to glow as if he was being electrocuted. "That's why "

After a smoking henry stops panting, he gets up and points his finger at Brikan. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!" He shouts. "you can't use spiritual weapons when under these weights " Henry blinked. "Eh? why?" The massive man of muscle just shrugged. "I dunno. Ask the person who made them." Henry slapped his face. "And who made them." He asked. "A man and women you've never met! !" WHAM! He slams his head into a wall. "I.. I can't take it... He's going to drive me insane."

With Neku-

"Seems the fightings over." He thinks to himself, the two of them seem to be standing ontop the highest building they could find. "LOOK MOM!!! THEY'RE FILMING A TV SHOW!" A little boy shouts. "What do you mean hunny?" The kid points up at the two men in weird outfits. "Those guys! they look like Kamen rider!" The mother looks up. "I don't see anything sweetie, maybe you should stop watching so much TV it's rotting your head." The kid pouts as the mom pulls him away. "BUT MOOOO~~~~M"

"Oi Max." He turns to his friend, whose picking his nose. "I'm going to... hey how are you doing that through a helmet?" He blinks. "metal manipulation." Neku nods. "You ever name your power?" Max nods. "Yes, Yes i did." Neku nods. "Well tell me the name" Max nods. "[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ayatsuri shibai." Neku rubs his chin. "Cool."[/FONT] He steps onto the edge of the building. "Alright, I'm going to go check out whats going on." Max nods. "Alright." Vzzzzt Neku vanishes. "W...what the hell is that!?"

With Akira-

He sighs and goes to help out the others. no one seems to be looking at him, it seems they didn't notice Akira's transformation, perhaps they thought it was just another arrancar. Vzzzt, A man in a strange outfit arrives. "Damn it! A hollow now!" A shinigami shouts drawing his blade. "OI!!! I'M NO HOLLOW!" Neku removes his helmet, the suit vanishing inside of it. "Well.. ok i'm a little bit of a hollow... But that doesn't count." Akira blinks. "Ah.. Neku..." He walks over to the human. "W..what the hell happened here."

Neku looks around at the rubble that was the city. "Don't worry. Soul society will fix the damages. We usually like to seperate this space from the rest though, so no one gets hurt." Neku nods. "Ok, Well, you still destroyed my town you know." He comments. "It will be alright." Akira sighed. "Now, If you will excuse us, we must return to soul society. We'll fix the damages as soon as we can." He stabs his sword into the air and opens up a gate. "Eh? Uh.. ok.. .kinda wanted to know what happened." 

"There is no need to tell a human." Gan speaks simply. "Oi, If i wanted to i could beat your ass down with only my pinky." Neku holds up his pinky. "NEKU!" Akira shouts. "Don't assume you are on par with a captain human." Neku began to pick his nose. "I'm not saying i'm on par, dumbass. I'm saying i'm stronger." 

Neku quickly turned around. "But whatever, I'll find out what happened sooner or later and beat make you guys pay for the damages." He comments, putting his helmet back on. "See ya Akira." Vzzt Neku vanishes. "S...shunpo!?" Some of the shinigami seem to be in shock. 

With Max-

Vzzt. "I'm back." Neku waves. "EH!? that didn't take long!" He shouts in disbelief. "I'm awesome like that." Neku comments. "But come on, make a sword or something, We've got work to do. Killing hollows and stuff." He jumps off the building and heads towards the ground. "EASY FOR YOU TO SAY!! YOU'RE A DAMN SUPERHUMAN!!! I'M NORMAL!! NORMAL!!!!" Max shouts over the edge. "Well... Not normal... but.. you know.. i don't have that weird super speed and stuff!" He talks to himself... slowly realizing he's alone...


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 8, 2009)

"Where...where am I?"

Rahs leaned against a tree, letting the sunlight pound off of him. He hadn't noticed it before, but years at a time had passed where he had not stood under the sun. He liked it.

He was the same being he had been before, this...human like thing. But something was different to it as well. Rahs wasn't sure what had occurred. Shards of memory told him of the fight against the Vice-Captains, the fight he had lost, he had been betrayed in by the Arrancar. Rahs would enact vengeance on that one.

But for now, he had to determine his location, and the aftermath of his defeat.

"You are awake."

A black cloaked figure stood in the centre of the field, the sunlight seeming to fall around him. Rahs could see he was tall. The hood of his cloak was down, and he had ruffled brown hair and a knowing smile. But his eyes were pitchblack and unseeing.

"Who are you?" Rahs was worried, he didn't know what had occurred. And now this figure stood before him. A cloak, empty eyes? Was this the personification of death perhaps?

"You know who I am," the figure seemed to confirm Rahs's fears, "and what you are now."

"So I'm dead then," Rahs sat down heavily, "What happens to my soul, since I'm currently not attached to it?"

"Dead?" the figure seemed surprise, "Oh no, little one, you are no more dead than you always were. You know what happened. You know where and what you are."

Rahs stared. As his brain clicked into gear and he realised fully just what the figure was implying. Rahs slowly stood up, turned around and grabbed the branches of the tree behind him. And began to repeatedly bang his head into the tree trunk.

"No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no!"



InfIchi said:


> "Slightly better," he muttered. "You should do the same," he advised Henry."LIKE HELL I'M GONNA GO ALONG WITH CRAZY SHIT LIKE THIS!"Henry pointed at Carlos, causing the metal ball attached to his right arm to swing forward and pull him to the ground."Told ya," Carlos shrugged. "Grr..." Henry stood up and brushed himself off. "Bastard!" He slams his fists together. ""The sword that binds the worlds. The ferryman of death, Rise up and become my weapon!" Brikan blinks. "Ah, I wouldn't do that." He comments. "Eh? why?" Henry blinks, suddenly he begins to glow as if he was being electrocuted. "That's why "
> 
> After a smoking henry stops panting, he gets up and points his finger at Brikan. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!" He shouts. "you can't use spiritual weapons when under these weights " Henry blinked. "Eh? why?" The massive man of muscle just shrugged. "I dunno. Ask the person who made them." Henry slapped his face. "And who made them." He asked. "A man and women you've never met! !" WHAM! He slams his head into a wall. "I.. I can't take it... He's going to drive me insane."



"Times like this I bet you wish you didn't have those powers as a crutch " Carlos was looking down on Henry. "Well, good luck making it to the end without getting shocked again, pussy."

When Henry lunged at him, Carlos stepped out of the way. With the balls now tightly held in place, it was actually a lot easier to maneuver.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 8, 2009)

Marco returned to the barracks of the 13th division, for once he didn't return half dead or badly wounded. He wished to see Captain Isis but wasn't sure if she was busy or even had time for him any more. He knew she was busy very often and just barging into her office would just be disrespectful. He went to her office to see if she was in and knocked breifly on the entrance to see if she was in or if she was busy. He generally hoped she wasn't wanting to speak to her about his surguestion.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 8, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> Marco returned to the barracks of the 13th division, for once he didn't return half dead or badly wounded. He wished to see Captain Isis but wasn't sure if she was busy or even had time for him any more. He knew she was busy very often and just barging into her office would just be disrespectful. He went to her office to see if she was in and knocked breifly on the entrance to see if she was in or if she was busy. He generally hoped she wasn't wanting to speak to her about his surguestion.



"Neith-Taichou has been called to a meeting," the Vice-Captain of Thirteenth saw Marco approaching the door of the Captain's office, "You'd be better off trying later...Marco, wasn't it?"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 9, 2009)

"Vice-Captain Rukia."Marco said turning to her and bowing respectfuly. "Meeting? Then I deferntly should not distrub her, it must be important. Do you know when she might be free?"He asked his glasses reflecting the light to to roof that hung above them. Something was slightly odd about him, his Shinigami robes where trimmed in a deep red and his spirit pressure seemed to be half of what it normally was. Likly he was wearing something or done something to hmself that was restricting his own spirit energy.

_This is quite amazing development. I told you that you should of finished it with your spirit pressure now restricted by those robes it's so much easier to control your inner hollow._
_Hold it. his only delays it slightly. Sooner or later my body will adapt to the robes and my spirit will return back to normal, maybe in a few years at most but it buys me time to find a permenant solution to my problem... Despite the cost..._
_Cost? What cost? If my robe is badly damaged my spirit pressure will increase rapidly back to normal. It will likly brake the barriers between me and the hollow I'm trying to keep at bay or kill me and destory my soul forever. The second one is the one I would prefer, to become a hollow or even something related to one brakes all my morals. Hopefully, the least I can do is destory the Vizard threat before that occurs. Thats why I'm making my surguestion._


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2009)

Rukia turned her head, looking at Marco with a strange eye. The Captain had specifically told her to let Marco act on his own, providing he keeps 13th as his home for now, but she had to worry at precisely what Isis was letting occur.

"I am unsure as to when she will return," Rukia stated eventually, "For now, I have to be organising a new Hollow Hunting establishment in the real world. Excuse me."

The current three Hollow Hunting groups were proving remarkably successful. Isis had successfully bargained for the allowances to establish a fourth. She was proud of the Shinigami in it, who could slay high grade Hollow amongst themselves and come out fine.

Rukia had been asked to find a leader for the next group. But she couldn't think of many leader types in Thirteenth.


----------



## InfIchi (May 9, 2009)

"Times like this I bet you wish you didn't have those powers as a crutch " Carlos was looking down on Henry. "Well, good luck making it to the end without getting shocked again, pussy."When Henry lunged at him, Carlos stepped out of the way. With the balls now tightly held in place, it was actually a lot easier to maneuver.


"Damn it... You piss me off." Henry pulls himself up and points at Shin. "JUST BECAUSE YOUR WEAK ASS QUINCY SELF CAN'T EVEN SUMMON A DAMN BOW DOESN'T MEAN I USE MY POWER AS A CRUTCH! YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ME! YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO ME! SHUT THE FUCK UP AND KEEP TO YOUR DAMN SELF YOU WANNA BE QUINCY ASSHOLE!"

With Akira-

He pulls himself into the eighth  division barracks. "Eh? Back already?" De was leaning back in a chair. Kama sat calmly at his desk with an odd smile. "De, do you mind leaving us for a moment?" He turns to his vice captain. "Eh? Leave?" He blinks. "The hell do i gotta leave for?" Kama smiles. "I have something private i wish to discus with Akira. Leave." A chill ran up Isere's back and he nods, walking out in a huff. 

WHAM! the door slams shut. "Sit down Akira." The fifth seat nods and sits down. "Now then. how was it." Akira looks down. "We lost.. a lot of men.. Iba.. Koma-taicho-" He was cut off. "No, I mean your power." Akira looks up confused. "S..sir.. shouldn't you be more worried about the loss of so many high ranked shinigami!?" Akira shouts. "What concerns me is you. Akira." 

He looks into Akira with eyes that seem to pierce the soul. "You've entered the realm of a hybrid. Don't worry, I've kept it a secret for now.. Honestly, I would enjoy helping you bring that side of you undercontrol. It would allow me to better understand the Vaizard of two hundred years ago." Akira felt a cold chill. "V.vaizard?" He asked. "Oh? do you not remember them?" Akira shook his head. "I.. i do.... are you saying... I'm... a vaizard?" 

Kama nods. "Well, That is true in a sense... They merely called themselves that, but if we use that as the common name, then yes. you would be considered one." Akira looked down at the floor. "I will keep your sercret Akira... But in exchange..." Kama's eyes seemed to turn into a dark stare. "Let me see it... The transformation." Akira slowly stands up. "S...sorry... I've taken alot of damage from my battle with the espada... it's best if i go home and rest...." 

Kama sighs. "I suppose you're right... Well then, We can dicsuss this more tomorrow." Akira nods and leaves. "De. It's rude to easdrop." Vzzt. De appear next to Kama. "Sorry, Just.. damn that's a bombshell.... you gonna tell the big guy?" Kama shook his head. "Not now... This will be our secret." He stands up. "Now then." Kama places his hand on the chair Akira sat.

It fades away into his blade. "I've taken some samples of his Reaitsu... Let us study it and find out more about this transormation." He smirks. "Heh, always the busy worker...." 

With Akira-

He dragged himself back home, tossing his shirt onto the floor and his blade over in a corner. "Kazehime... Doesn't even exist anymore..." He thinks to himself. "Nnng..." Meeko walks out of the bedroom, robe halfway down her shoulder. "Welcome back~" She smiled, her hair a mess. "Hey." Akira kept his eyes locked on his sword. "I'm only back for a little bit." He comments. "Oh? why?" Meeko blinks. "I'm going on a trip." Akira states. "Will you be gone long?" 

Meeko has a bit of concern in her voice. "Yeah.. Gonna need to pack up some things..." She nods. "Want to eat breakfast or something?" Akira shakes his head. "No, just need to put my clothes together and head out as soon as possible..." She nods and lets Akira do as he pleases. "It's sad.. you just got back and now they send you out again..." Akira nods. "But, What can you do... the Arrancar are more violent now..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 10, 2009)

"Wait!" Suza's electric dragons were racing towards the Espada, but they didn't even reach him. He simply tapped the air behind him, opening a Garganta, and moonwalked backwards through it. When the air stilled and the portal was gone, all that was left was defeat.

Suza already knew they were gone. Toushiro and Momo, his friend and his subordinate. And he blamed everything, himself included. It had all gone wrong.

The faint presence of Reiatsu below he pursued, to find Rangiku, horribly burned, but still alive. Picking her up in his arms, he waited for a gate back to Soul Society to open.

All the Captains were picking themselves up, acknowledging their defeats. This was their loss.

~~~

"Confirming the deaths of Third Division's Vice Captain Izuru Kira, Fourth Division's Vice Captain Isane Kotetsu, Fifth Division's Vice Captain Momo Hinamori, Seventh Division's Captain Saijin Komamura, Seventh Division's Vice Captain Tetsuzaemon Iba, Ninth Division's Vice Captain Shuuhei Hisagi and Tenth Division's Captain Toushiro Hitsugaya. Still missing and unconfirmed are Ninth Division's Captain Shuushin Setsuka and Eleventh Division's Captain Shin Yagami."

Ise Nanao lowered her glasses, a sombre look on her face. The Captain-Commander, Shunsui Kyoraku, put a hand on her shoulder, to steady her, to provide strength. But he felt the pain of loss as well. A grave miscalculation had been made. There would be much to do.

"I'm dispatching a search team of Captains to find and bring back Setsuka and Yagami," he was not letting another Captain die. Not today. "I will be leading it personally."

So it was, a few minutes later, a second gate appeared in Karakura. At Shunsui's side were Captain's Soi Fon, Gan Midomaru, Suza Syusuke, Byakuya Kuchiki and Isis Neith. The direct order of the Captain-Commander went out here. Gan and Suza had both insisted on joining the others, despite just leaving the previous battle. Both Kama and Nagi had received Hell Butterflies, instructing them to be on high alert.

A heavy Reiatsu still lurked, one that was not Captain or Arrancar. After it, Shunsui led the others.

~~~

Frayzon was dealing his Tarot Deck for Havoc and the others. They hadn't received a single mission from Soul Society, and there wasn't a Hollow for miles. So they were burning time.

"Death?" Havoc flipped the card about, "Insubordinate cur!" The others laughed at the mockery of their leader, Frayzon included. He'd been dealing long enough for them all to know Death was one of the better cards to draw.

For Frayzon it was the Lovers and the Tower in a row, every time. It was bad luck, and bad news. He was worried about what it meant.

~~~

"I'm a Zanpaktou spirit," Rahs stared in incredulity at the black figure, "I'm a fucking Zanpaktou spirit?"

"Nooooo," the being strung out the word, "*I'm* a Zanpaktou Spirit. You're a ... leftover. Remnant if you will."

"Fuck you," Rahs snarled, "I'm no leftover."

"You have no ability to impact upon the real world," the Zanpaktou spirit pressed on, "You're insignificant now."

"NO!" Rahs charged the Spirit, swinging a heavy fist. The being was light on his feet though, he swayed back and forth, and Rahs couldn't hit him. "I WILL NOT BE LEFT BEHIND!" Rahs still had the same body he'd formed when he hijacked the soul of that Hollow. It was the form his spiritual energy took. He was a Plus and a Hollow at the same time. With all the strength of a spiritually rich human. Electricity was still available to him, and he lashed out with a whip of lightning.

The Zanpaktou Spirit was holding a blade, it was slightly curved, with a green hilt and brown ribbing for the handle. It must have been his form. He could counter the lightning, and direct it aside.

"I will take back my soul, and regain my body," Rahs continued to lash out, to try and put this spirit in its place. "And no one will stop me."

"And how do you plan on doing that, when you have no effect on this soul anymore?" The Zanpaktou spirit swung his blade, meeting a thunder blade Rahs formed. "Do you hope for him to one day stab the Hollow you left behind, and take over its body once more?"

"The body is immobile in the centre of Hueco Mundo," Rahs growled, "He wouldn't find it."

"Then you'll never return to it."

"RARGH!" Rahs lashed out, and his battle with the spirit continued across the inner world.

~~~

"Would you shut it," Carlos reached down and grabbed Henry by the collar, pulling him up. "You think you have a sobstory you can throw at anyone who gets in your way and they'll apologise and beg for forgiveness? The world ain't half that nice. You want to prove yourself, get revenge for whatever shit's in your past maybe? Do it with guts, and power. Not with...whining, and trying to pass off every problem with a quick fix."

"Boss, it's late," Carlos looked aside to Brikan, "I'm gonna call it an early night. I'll be back tomorrow. Maybe."

Carlos dropped Henry and walked out. Other people's shit, he wanted none of it. He hated associating with problems like that.

"He's alone now."

"Good."

The black cloaked figure, invisible to all eyes, sat atop the building. Watching the boy leave. It was time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 10, 2009)

With Shin, Set and Mit.

Shin was about to start the battle, when a large number of presences were felt by him before nearly all of the captains appeared and formed a circle around the three."Hmmmm, I was hoping to have a little more fun before the back up would arrive.Mit slowly walked closer towards Shin and Set while the captains were slowly making the circle around the Mit smaller. 

Mit did so for a reason, he needed to be in position, right in the center so that he could make it so that only specific captains would be be joining him for the next act.When he was in that center Isis was slowly making her way closer and closer to Shin and Set."It's nice seeing all these old friends but I'm afraid I have more interested matters to attend to."He stabbed his sword in the ground while he started mumbling something.

A black ink-like substance seeped out of the ground in a pentagram pattern withing a circle, Shin knew that this was bad news and though he had no intention of letting Mit retreat, or at least that was what Shin thought Mit was doing, he didn't want to let Setsuka get caught in this spell though and so he grabbed her by the wrist and threw her into the arms of Isis.

Shin and Set had been just inside the large black circle that formed and while the other captains hesitated for that brief period of time the pattern was inactive but right after Setsuka had been thrown out of the circle the black substance that made the circle started shifting and then before anyone could use Shunpo it shot up and formed a pitchblack dome seperating Shin and Mit from the rest.

Within the dome

"Kido?"Shin asked as he was within the dome, he couldn't see any of the captains, hear them or even sense them but while it looked like an black dome from the inside Shin and Mit could see perfectly inside.The area within the circle looked like it did before, a clearing within the forest, while a sky was painted on the inside of the barrier.A sky with actual moving clouds and a sun that shined down on them.

"Nah, it ain't kido."Mit replied."Kido is for pussies, this is the work of gods."He didn't intend to elaborate on this, as a Shinigami Shin was not worthy or capable of comprehending the Arcane of the Masquerade.  

"Bankai."Shin made his final release, fully aware that he had no way of defeating Mitsurugi, not that would be a reason to give up.He had only one chance here to take the title of Kenpachi back.Shin's entire appearance changed again, from the kisode to the Shakujo that was part of his bankai.
With his sword coated in the energy of his third realm and the speed boost of the 4th realm he raced towards Mit.

The first sword strike was blocked, destructive slash easily held by Mit who used only one hand to hold his blade.The second was the same and the third and more powerful destructive slash exploded against Mit's blade as well. For a moment both were concealed by dark energy but when it disperses Mit simply stood there unharmed while Shin's zanpakuto was cracked.

Shin breathed out the black flame that belonged to his second realm but Mit's free hand easily blocked the flame with his free hand, completely unaffected by the attack and punched trough it.Shin could just barely block by crossing his shakujo with his zanpakuto but Mit's fist smashed trough both of them and into Shin's gut, sending him flying into the barrier.

A large amount of blood was spit up by Shin, who had to struggle to get back up again but he did so.Even without his Shakujo and Zanpakuto he wouldn't give up, that he was already outmatched with his weapons didn't matter.He activated the effect of his fifth realm.There was no visual change but right now Shin had the same abilities as his fifth realm ghost had and that included the strengthened lower arms and legs, if these were dense enough to block Mit's sword? Seemed unlikely.

Shin came in for combination of punches and kicks, all of which were evaded with minimal effort on Mit's part."Let's see if you surive this without a weapon."Mit casually stabbed Shin with his zanpakuto, the current captain falling to his knees because of it."Impressive."The camera moved from behind Shin to the side, where it could be seen that Shin managed to use his hands to keep the stab from being lethal.

both his hands were skewered by Mit's zanpakuto and the sword had pierced his chest.He was terribly injured and millimeters away from death.But instead of pushing forward Mit pulled out his blade.The bloody Shin used his badly injured hands to keep himself up on his knees.He couldn't pass out."Perfect down to the position, I knew I was right about you."The man smirked as he ran his thumb across his blade and let his blood spill over the blade.

When he was satisfied by the amount of blood he held his blade above Shin's head and brought it down on his shoulder, slashing the shoulder.He did the same to the other shoulder and then finally slashed the top of Shin's head, though with more restraint.With each strike he had taken his time, letting his blood mix in the fresh wounds."The next time I see you I will make it official, for now recover and become stronger, you will seek me out when it's time."

"I wouldn't hold your breath."Shin mumbled, not knowing what Mit meant with it."You'll see."Mit replied before he disappeared, the dome dispersing as he did so."Shin!"Setsuka rushed towards him, just in time to catch the badly injured captain before he passed out.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Rukia turned her head, looking at Marco with a strange eye. The Captain had specifically told her to let Marco act on his own, providing he keeps 13th as his home for now, but she had to worry at precisely what Isis was letting occur.
> 
> "I am unsure as to when she will return," Rukia stated eventually, "For now, I have to be organising a new Hollow Hunting establishment in the real world. Excuse me."
> 
> ...



"Of course Vice-Captain Rukia."He said and made his way down the hall going the opposite direction to Rukia, he left to his room feeling unsecure while wearing this robe variant. He took it off and his spirit pressure slowly retaining back to normal, he had to take it off slowly or risk being killed.

He down on a mat and crossed his legs and began trying to find a way to acctully develop his ideas so they wouldn't be harmful to Shinigami, things where getting increasinly harder; his mind was so full of questions right now he couldn't think stright or come up with new ideas or plans on how to develop his main objective. _Arc Fields wont work if I do that... agh... darn it. I cant think so meny questions!_


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 10, 2009)

"Setsuka!" Isis rushed after her, helping her grab Shin. He was losing a lot of blood, but any Captain knew enough about healing to provide immediate first aid.

Isis didn't say anything, even if she'd recognised enough from stories. She'd hear it from Setsuka's own mouth.

"We should get him back to Seireitei, and into Fourth Division," she offered. Gan and Suza had closed in as well. Soi Fon, hanging back a few steps, eyed the four with distrust. She hadn't acknowledged them yet, she still believed they'd cheated their way to this position. And the fifth one, a Captain mere weeks after leaving the Academy? Ridiculous.

"Yeah," Shunsui Kyoraku looked around, and knew there was nothing left here to fight, "We should return."


----------



## InfIchi (May 11, 2009)

with Akira-

he had said his goodbyes to Meeko and watched the gate to soul society from afar. Without permission he wouldn't be allowed to leave.. And leaving without permission is defecting... and Defecting is punishable by death. he took a gulp. "Well... death is the worst option, banishment is the best." he nods. Two guards watch over the gate, pushovers for Akira.. he still had some of his items from when he was in the fourth division. 

At the gate-

"Maaan. Why do we ALWAYS have to guard this damn gate? Not like anyone ever actually leaves without permission." One of the guards groans. "They did three hundred years ago!" the other guard shouts. "Eh? but that's... lets see... 1....2....3.." One of the guards begins to count on his finger. "Oi, i just said 300... no need to count..." The other guard sighs. 

SPLAT! The one counting felt something on his  neck. "Ew... i think a bird crapped on me!" He shouts. "What the hell are you-SPLAT! AH DAMN IT! did it get me too?" He rubs the back of his neck when he hears a loud thud! "Huh? Hey you-" he looks over and everything begins to blur and spin THUD! he hits the ground.

"sorry for having to resort to such tactics." Akira bows and runs through the gate. "I hope you can forgive me later!" his voice trails out.

With Meeko, a few hours after Akira left-

"AH~~~" She waves as she sees third seat Sagi walking down the street. "Oh? You're Meeko right?" Sagi blinks, Meeko just nods. "Hey..." Meeko turns her head and seems to have an odd look in her eye. She leans down close to Sagi with a hand blocking everyones view of her mouth. "Can you tell me where Akira's going?" Sagi blinks. "Uhh.... No..no where?" He answers. 

"EHHH~~ Come on! i know your division has all kinds of secrets but you can atleast tell me this one little tiny thing~" She measures how small it is with her fingers and slowly shrinks them down. "Well... i would tell you... but really... Akira's not been ordered to go anywhere... infact he was informed to stay in soul socieity for a while to talk with the captain and help him with some research." 

Meeko felt like a truck hit her when Sagi said those words. "But... Akira packed up his stuff and said he was going on a trip cause he was ordered too... but he didn't tell me what or where..." Now Sagi was the one in shock. "He... he left....!?" Sagi grabs meeko's shoulders. "That's what i just said." She blinks. 

"MEEKO THIS IS SERIOUS! HE LEFT WITHOUT PERMISSION OR ORDERS TO DO SO! DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!?" She held a finger up to her lips. "Uhmu..... he's going to get a scolding?" She blinks. "HE'LL BE BANISHED!!! OR WORSE!!! CENTRAL WILL HAVE HIM KILLED!" He let go of Meeko and ran around like a chicken with his head cut off. 

"W..WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME THAT SOONER!" Meeko shouts. "I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!!! LOOK! THERE'S STILL TIME TO CATCH HIM! WE CAN STILL MAKE THIS RIGHT!" Meeko nods and the two rush off towards the gate to try and make sure Akira hadn't left yet. But when they arrived they found the unconcious bodies of two shinigami.

"C...crap.." Sagi looks them over. "Ah... that's the syrum that knocks out people with low spirit power." Meeko comments. "why the hell would Akira still have that!?" Sagi look sat her. "I... i kinda give him stuff he needs for battle~ you guys don't send anyone from the fourth division with you! he needs supplies!" 

Sagi just shook his head. "This is only getting worse for Akira..." He sighs. "ok, you help these two out, i'm going to go to Kama and try and get permission to leave for the human world. if i can get that approved we can go there and try to find Akira!" Meeko had already taken off running into the gate. "OI!!! THAT'S AGAINST THE LAW MEEKO!!!" He blinks... "M..Meeko?"

He then looks around. "Ah.. if someone were to just arrive it would look as if i beat up these guys...." He rubs his chin. "Should i take that as a confession?" A voice calls out behind him. "GUAH!" Sagi jumps back, normally he's not like this but the hole sitiuation has him on Edge. "Ah.. It's just you De." 

De smirks. "So, what's going on~" De teases. "I don't have time for your questions, I've got to get to the human world." Sagi turns to the gate. "You know, to someone who just arrived, it would seem as if your trying to leave the goutei 13." De draws his blade. "If you want to look at it like that, then you are a fool." Sagi quickly rushes to the gate.

"Crap." De sighs and walks off. "Not worth it."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 11, 2009)

In her dreams, Alana is a Hollow again. She, Rahs and the others, they were hunters. Feared by all. The greatest. Rahs relied on her keen nose and sharp hearing. He had trust in her. She was important to him and to them all. Yes, this was how it should be.

In battle, she was a maelstrom of death, no one was a match for her. Rahs would crush anything in his way, the strongest fell before his fists. There was none who could compare. Life was good.

But then this dream would take a turn for the worse. The beings they had attacked were there once more, the ones who had cost Alana her evolution. But this time it was worse. Everyone was lost. And Alana, beaten and bruised, was spared by some quirk of fate. She had nothing left, and was alone. And this time, there was no Vale, who sensed her pain, who came to free her. She was alone, left to howl endlessly at the eternal moon.

Alana started awake. The dream had been so vivid, so encompassing. It scared her. In the pitch black darkness, she couldn't tell where she was. Had she been sleepwalking? She was obviously in one of the darker corners of Las Noches.

Clutching her fist tight, she began to charge and hold a Cero, such that its red light spread out across the room. What she saw next caused her to lose hold of the Cero, and it glassed over the sand at her feet.

Rahs's unseeing eyes stared back at her, frozen in place. Even in the form of the Vasto Lorde, Alana could recognise him. But...why? Where was she? She was afraid now, afraid to relight the darkness. What else would she see. But she did, because she was an Arrancar, and had risen above the fear of Hollow. Or so she thought.

Past Rahs, the air itself appeared to be cracked, on the verge of shattering. Something that had once been here had been ripped out of the spiritual world itself, leaving the remains on the wall of creation.

Curiosity killed the cat, even the tigress Arrancar. Alana reached over to the crack, and placed her hand upon it.

A black hand shot out of the crack, air shattering as it passed through the dimensions and grabbed Alana's wrist. Alana's screams went unheard by the myriad Vasto Lorde who had sacrificed their souls to this portal. Alana couldn't free her hand, she could only watch as the form, a blackness that seemed to flicker around a womanly shape, emerged from the once sealed portal.

*"Good,"* it's voice elicited a fear Alana did not know could exists. All consuming, but formless. *"Oh poor child,"* a hand reached up to stroke Alana's cheek, despite how she shied away from it, *"You have suffered so. But here, let me take all your pain away."*

And Alana could do nothing but struggle and feel fear, as the blackness seeped beneath her skin, and her mind, always her own, was lost to her. She was simply a shadow of a memory, lost in a field of infinite darkness.

*"And such a meal, prepared for my return,"* the monstrous woman in Alana's form illuminated the underground with a thought. The sealed Vasto Lorde did naught by watch. *"Yes, I will take of you. This, is where it begins."*

And the first of Hell devoured the strongest of Hollow, their strength fueling this body she had adopted. It was time for her conquest.


----------



## InfIchi (May 11, 2009)

"Sorry, Welcome party canceled. 10th division~" Naval rubs the back of his head. "Eh.... Guess i'll go home then." He turns around and begins to walk off when he notices the door to the captains room open. "Hm?" He looks in, No one seemed to be there. "Odd." He shrugged and stuffed his hands in his shirt and began to walk off again. 

"Oh, are you the new guy?" a man with short black hair called out to him. "Yup." Naval nods. "Ah! good! i didn't miss you!" He laughed and rubbed the back of his head. "See... I'm just the 18th seat... so i don't have much pull around here... so... when i get missions i can't really get anyone to go with me..." he rub the back of his head. 

"I know you just graduated from the accedemy but.. Would you mind going with me!" He bows. "sure." Naval shrugs. "THANK YOU!!!" The man shouts and shakes Navals hands. "I'm Kaizen!" Naval nods. "Naval." He comments. "GREAT! LET'S MOVE!" The man rushes off. "Eh? Such a rush..." He sighs and follows behind.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 12, 2009)

With Asesa

When the Ouken transformed Asesa, it had performed more than just a physical transformation. It had calmed her, gave her rationality, made her able to be a functional member of the Espada. Because when she was a hollow, while powerful and fiercely protective of her own, Asesa was brutal, unforgiving, and lacking in any patience. While her basic goals had remained the same, the arrancarization had given Asesa the temperament and finesse to interact with other hollows of her strength.

Now all of that was undone.

While Asesa had returned to her sealed form after the battle had ended, her personality had not. Her eyes still gleamed with rage and blood lust, and she knew that she was likely to attack anything that stood in her path or gained her attention.

But even in this state, Asesa knew that for now she must return to her quarters and rest. Destruction of all the surrounding threats would have to wait until she was healed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 12, 2009)

What Asesa found, entering her room, was a guest. Alana's body sat quietly on her bed, but it was not the eyes of a meekling that looked at the Espada.

*"I have sensed your pain, my child,"* the voice was dark, eternal, *"And have come to set you free."*

"You," Asesa recognised the frame, at least, "you're the one who kept following that bastard at a distance, weren't you?"

*"So much anger. Impotent rage, with no focus."*

She stood, treading ground she had not walked in millennia. Her hand reached up, to stroke Asesa's cheek. *"What would you say, if I told you I could give you the power to change all this?"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 12, 2009)

With the captains.

Setsuka and Isis started healing Shin, though both of them were having difficulty in doing so.Though neither could describe it there was something inside his wounds that seemed to be resisting the healing process."This isn't working, there is this......"She was searching for the right words."Darkness, that's trying to prevent the healing."She was starting to panic now, though Shin got in the way of her revenge, this whole situation made it painfully obvious that she was still centuries away from fulfilling her goal.Shin, who was far stronger then her was beaten within minutes and was now fighting for his survival.

"Stay calm, just keep healing while we're moving him back to Seireitei."A Fourth division relief squad rushed towards them after hearing that it was clear and that they were to provide medical assistance.Shin was placed on a stretcher and while four Fourth division members carried the stretcher two others took over from Setsuka and Isis."Setsuka, just let them take care of it."Isis told Setsuka, but the latter would have none of it."I'm escorting them back, I won't let him take another one."She was referring to Mitsurugi, who had now fought two captains in her presence and both of them had lost to the monster. 

With the Espada

Lambo had spent the day playing in the human world, Only going back to the human world after his older brother informed him that the others were heading back and while Lambo objected at first R.Ghini managed to persuade his brother by saying that he could always take that shiny red car with him.And so Lambo did, the tiny arrancar was sitting behind the wheel, well standing actually since he couldn't see otherwise, while his brother was pushing the car trough the Garganta and to Hueco Mundo.

Half an hour later Lambo took his seat at the Espada's table, Maxi being one of the other Espada present.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2009)

Isis shook her head, taking a step back. She followed quietly behind Setsuka. Now that the moment had passed, Isis was beginning to wonder exactly how this had occurred. They were a good way away from the centre of the fights against the Arrancar. But this had been Mitsurugi. If Setsuka had recognised his presence, there was every chance she would have rushed after him.

But Isis didn't like that. She and Setsuka were equals. One tempered the other. And Isis wouldn't have left the other Captains behind to face the Arrancar. The group was always prioritised over the self. If Setsuka had left of her own accord, she was responsible in part for the deaths of today.

Isis wasn't ready to judge her yet. But she would before the day is out.

"There'll be a Captain's meeting shortly," Isis placed a hand on Setsuka's shoulder as they reached Fourth Division, "We should go. He'll be fine now."

Hell Butterflies had reached out to distract Kama and Nagi from their research as well. The rest of the Captains were already gathered within the halls of First Division.

~~~

Chronos reclined in one of the chairs of the Espada. Maxi, Lunas, Potemkin and Lambo had arrived now. Supremo had shown no interest in this meeting. Reaper was off doing his own thing as well. Ssob had retired to rest, having come out of both an Espada duel and a battle against a Captain in a row.

The two remaining were Lucido and Asesa, both the ones who had lost the Espada Duels. Lucido had been highly injured, and was no doubt recovering. As for Asesa, probably the most injured thing about her was her pride.

"From what my Knights tell me," Chronos addressed the returned group, "You led a very successful first strike. How did you find the Shinigami?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 13, 2009)

With Neku-

BOOM! His fist slams into the face of a hollow and causes the beast to explode into balls of reishi. "H..how the hell can you do that!" Max shouts. "Simple, I'm freaking awesome." Neku states. "You're not that awesome." Max blinks. "Hollow behind you." Neku points. "GAAH!" Max jumps back and swings a blade of wind, cutting off the hollows head. "Now then let's see... just fighting these hollow is getting pretty boring, we really need something better to do." 

With Isac-

"Today's been a boring day." He thinks to himself as he looks up at the sky. "Really... nothings happened.. i could sense something on the other side of town, but it wasn't worth running off out of school for..." He looked around. "I haven't seen neku in a while either... that's probably the most scary thing of all."

Suddenly he felt a hand on his shoulder. "You shouldn't run when someone is talking to you." He turns around to see Aika looking at him. "what the hell do you want." He slaps her hand away. "To request something of you." 

with Akira-

He made it through the gate and into the human world. looking down he could see it was Karakura town he ended up in. "How fitting." Akira thought to himself, flying down towards the ground. "They'll be looking for me once they realize the gate was used without permission." He lands on the ground and takes off running as quick as he can. He has no need to worry about where he goes, Only how long it takes him to get there.

With Meeko-

Sagi and Meeko exit the gate. "We'll get a scolding for using the gate without permission, but if it was to get a member of the Goutei 13 back we should be let off with a warning." Sagi sighs. "AKIRA!!!" Meeko shouts. "Meeko..." Sagi looks down. "Can i ask you, what will you do if Akira has defected from Soul society?" He seemed to have a serious look on his face. "Stay with him!" She shouts, flying off towards the ground. "Strong determination... but it would mean you would be ordered to death as well... meeko." Sagi sighs and tries to catch up to her. 

With Joseph-

"GUAAH!" A hollow is split in two. "Damn it... no matter what i do it feels as if my power never increases!" He grips his bow tightly. "What is it.. why can't i seem to do-" He senses something behind him. "What do you want." Joseph turns around. "Aika." The joutei women had a small smile on her face. "Just to make a request." 

With Max/Neku-

"booored~" They sat on some chairs infront of a store. "It's kinda cool people can't see us." Max blinks. "BOOORED~" Neku comments. "IT'S BECAUSE YOU'RE TOO DAMN STRONG!!!" Max shouts. "IF YOU WEREN'T SO STRONG YOU WOULDN'T KILL THE HOLLOWS SO FAST!" Neku blinks. "I bet i could beat the crap out of the strongest hollow." He rubs his chin. "That' makes me awesome." He stands up. "THEN WE SHOULD GO TO HUECO MUNDO!!" Max blinks. "Who said that?" 

The two of them turn around to see Mamamo standing behind them. "Eh? what do you want?" Neku blinks. "Melisa has a request~"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 13, 2009)

Rai sighed deeply, thinking to herself and woundering what was holding Marco back from taking the Captain poistion of the 13th squad, she was aware he was on equal footing with Captain Isis and with her old Captain now gone it seemed unlikly Isis or Marco would get any true information on her abilitys or weaknesses. One thing did concern her however, Marco's ability to learn quickly about his oppents stances and close quarter abilitys. As shown in her last battle with him.

___________________

"C'mon if you dont release ya Zankaputo I might just kill you."Marco said looking at the 20th seat. Holding Hikari in his right hand in a down wards stance. It was in his nature to leave openings on purpose, or seem to be. His stance appeared to leave opennings but in fact when looking closely at his footing it was easy to tell he was in a very secure poistion to quickly block a majority of attacks. It came at the cost of his defenses on his flanks and back; Being unable to turn fast or douge.

"I...I... wasn't expecting you to fight at full stranght..."The 20th seat said breathing heavily she had cuts all over her from Hikari's curved blade and it seemed to burn but only slightly barely noticable. Unlike Marco her stance was full of openings but the hole point of this was to get her to finally release her Zankaputo.

"Fighting like this means your forced into a situation between life and death. Your Zankaputo is weakest when unreleased, you will never beat me if you dont release it. Nor survive."Marco said waiting for her to attack.

"I'm trying to listen to her but... I just cant hear her name... Please can we end this?"She asked

Marco cut her chest, avoiding vital points. He stated, "Giving up shows your lack resolve, to think, you almost surpassed me once we where out of the acadmeny. Now look at you weak and untamed. You dont deserve to be a seated officer of the 13th division."

She looked down, and said, "I do deserve to be in the 13th division..."
"Then prove it, release your Zankaputo."
"I..."
"Release it!"Marco said and slashed downwards at her. Just as the blades made contact Marco was knocked back by an weak lightning based Kiduo, it was too fast for him to identify which grade but considering it was strong enough to force him back, it must of been at least above the 20th grade. It wasn't a surprise he knew she was a powerful Kiduo user and lacked real close combat skills. He struggled to his feet after slamming into the rigided bark of a tree and looked at her and the released Zankaputo, it was odd their was no sign of any offensive weapon, just an old book in her hand. Without any warning or incanation, five more came. Marco quickly formed Hikari's defensive shield ability and blocked just one of them before it was distorted and the four hit him in his arms and legs. He fell to his knees and looked at her and asked, "How are you preforming Kiduos without incanations... or even naming them."
"I'm not sure... After I released my Zankaputo I just... was able too."

_It's called Chain casting... Some Kiduo based Zankaputo's allow it but it's extermly rare, she's able to preform a certain number of Kiduos upto a certain grade without any true signs of her preforming an incanation. But it seems to come at a cost..._
Marco looked at her noticing burn marks on her arm and hand holding the tome. It slowly was healing but it was clear that she wouldn't be able to chain-cast very often without harming herself.
"You shouldn't use it much..."
"I know..."She said looking at her arm. "But I finally did it! Isn't that great Kura!"
Marco smiled and nodded, "Yeah... it really is."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 13, 2009)

With the Espada

Lunas was the last Espada to join the meeting, now almost of all the group's members were present.Since Maxi was the one that proposed the mission he was the one that spoke up.He stood up from his seat, is hands resting on the table."The mission was a success, without suffering a single causality we took out two captains and multiple vice-captains."

"Impressive."Vale commented from his seat."I've been following the progress of the Espada trough the Orb of Freedom and I believe it has an announcement to make."He held the orb up in the air and as is started to flash he said."Some of you have grown far more powerful then you were at the formation of the Espada and the Orb will announce the changes in ranks."The tattoos of certain members started to glow, shift into a different figure and as the glow faded the new current rank of each member was displayed.

The maniacal laughter of a certain Espada gave it away already but Vale announced it formally."I would like to introduce the current Primera Espada, Maximillion Corona."The "1" on his left wrist was displayed proudly while some were less excited by the revelation."Potemkin was revealed to be 4th and Ssob 5th.


----------



## InfIchi (May 13, 2009)

"Grr....." Supremo looked at his number. "I will not stand for this!" he was not at the meeting, in fact, he and reaper were with Ssob as he healed. "Heh, went up a rank did we?" He mocked. "SILENCE!" He pointed at reaper. "How is it your failure of a fracion went to rank 5 and mine.. Mine...!" He looked at the number "GRAH!!!" Reaper put his cigar in his mouth and puffed. "Numbers are pointless." He comments. "My number, your number, his number." 

A grin came across his face. "But, I've never seen you lose your cool like this." Reaper stood up and picked up Ssob's body, he was still unconcious. "We'll take him to the meeting.  Our preperations have been taken care off, The wanna-be primera will be taken down in due time." Reaper let out a puff of smoke. "Yes, with him in charge of the espada, we'll never be able to compelte the espada." reaper smirked. "Heh, completing the Espada just means getting rid of the trash." the two make their way towards the meeting


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> With the Espada
> 
> Lunas was the last Espada to join the meeting, now almost of all the group's members were present.Since Maxi was the one that proposed the mission he was the one that spoke up.He stood up from his seat, is hands resting on the table."The mission was a success, without suffering a single causality we took out two captains and multiple vice-captains."
> 
> ...



"Hmm," Chronos pulled down the silver bracelet on his right wrist, noted the number and nodded. That was fine.

"So, Primera-sama," he eyed Maxi, testing the waters of the Espada's new leader,  "What next?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 14, 2009)

FWAM! Ssob flies through the door and crashes into his seat. "Woops." Reaper walks in, grin on his face. "Meant to make him land in a cool  position on his seat." He walks into the room, Supremo following behind him. "Hey their oldie." Reaper looks down at Chrono's new ranks. "so, we all got a change eh?" He shrugs and sits down in his chair. "I won't stand for this." Essere looks at Maxi. "I won't follow the orders of a savage beast." 

Reaper put his feet up on he table. "We're all beasts." He comments. "Well, Ssob ain't so much a beast as he's more an insect." Reaper rubs his chin. "So, We got any plans now? Seeing as how you had the brilliant idea to go and piss off the shinigami, you gotta have something else planned right?" He grinned at Maxi. Reaper figured he didn't have a plan and wanted to focus on that aspect. If he didn't have a plan now, then what right does he have to be a leader.


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 14, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> What Asesa found, entering her room, was a guest. Alana's body sat quietly on her bed, but it was not the eyes of a meekling that looked at the Espada.
> 
> *"I have sensed your pain, my child,"* the voice was dark, eternal, *"And have come to set you free."*
> 
> ...



As the arrancar had been speaking, Asesa could feel the tatoo on her back changing, reflecting a lowering in rank. This last insult was admittedly little in comparison to the others she had suffered today, but it served as a suitable reminder of Vale and the arrancar that served directly under him.

Including this one.

Asesa grabbed the head that reached towards her. "You little bitch." It seemed that the Espada did not believe the statements of the one before her. A cero charged in her free hand, consequences be damned. Asesa was in no mood for one of Vale's servants.


With Potemkin

Potemkin had sat silently in the meeting, absorbing information on the Espada and watching the changes in the ranks with interest. He was surprised to find himself ranking so high afterwards, but he would not question the blessing. He allowed himself a moment of quiet pride, but he had little time to dwell on it as the next topic of discussion was the one he had been waiting for.

Two separate Espada, who both seemed to have a high rank before the change, brought up the question of the next move to be made. Potemkin had his own ideas of a new plan of attack, but he felt it would be inappropriate to speak out now, so he waited for the Primera's response.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 14, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

Sabrewulf pulled himself from the sand, how long had it been? Looking to his left he brushes the sand from Canina with his tail. He cursed himself on how foolish he was. How could he have been so blind? Sabrewulf struggles to his feet as the battle plays over in his head.  That traitorous  whelp Mamercus would pay with his life, if Sabrewulf hadn’t already killed him. The event’s  played out in his mind in slow motion. His plan was all going according to plan. They had the large Hollow on the ropes. But then Mamercus shows his true colors. With   a rapid succession of attacks he fells Leatherhaed and Maximus. In the confusion Saul is ate by the large Hollow as Mamercus made his attack on Sarewulf and Canina. Thankfully Ratbat makes a long enough distraction for him to deploy his big weapon. With one powerful blast Sabrewulf seizes the  moment and hits both that traitorous dog and the larger Hollow behind it. But the large Hollow reacts strangely to Sabrewulf’s attack and explodes violently. Sabrewulf is barely able to react as he shields Canina from the blast. That is when he blacks out. Sabrewulf is brought back into reality by a familiar squeaking. It was Ratbat. And he was in a furry of a flutter. Sabrewulf couldn’t tell if the bat hollow was happy or enraged.


It quickly learns it is the first and not the latter as the bat happily squeaks out “Boss, Boss I finally found you!”  Sabrewulf’s eyes narrow as the bat lands in front of him.  “How long was I out Ratbat? The bat quickly replies “Weeks boss, I thought you two were goners!” Weeks Sabrewulf thought as he looked over his shoulder. Although Canina was still alive she was in a bad way. And being out of it for weeks only complicated the  matter.  “Come Ratbat, help me get her on my back, we need a safe place to lay low for a while.” Ratbat takes flight as he nods to the request. After they get Canina on his back Ratbat lands on her back and wraps his large wingspan around her and Sabrewulf so she doesn’t slip. Then with a bound Sabrewulf is off. After traveling for what seemed like hours he finally spots a cave low in the desert sand. He enters cautiously smelling for any signs of spiritual pressure. After feeling that the cave is clear he drops the two off in the lowest chamber.  “Guard her with your life Ratbat, I’ll return shortly.” 

He leaves before the bat could protest, but Ratbat knew it was for the best. About forty minutes later Sabrewulf reenters the cave dragging several Hollow carcasses. Dropping one in front of Canina he gives the rest to Ratbat.  “Try to get her to eat, she needs more then this though.” Ratbat squeaks out interrupting him with “Give her some of the food you gave me!” Sabrewulf cuts a glance at the Hollow  “No those are for you, besides she needs something more concentrated. And you need your strength to protect her. I have to go to the human world. I’ve collapsed the entrance, so you two should be safe. he says with a snort. Ratbat bows to the order as Sabrewulf walks though the dimensional barrier between their world and the world of the living.

-Soul Society-

Marcus lays in an infirmary bed in the Fourth Division. As he comes too he quickly grabs his pulsating head. His mind was blurry but he could remember a large explosion. A member of the fourth division walks in as Marcus sets up. “You finally awake?” the young man ask as he walks over to he bed and picks up the chart. Marcus looks to the aid but his vision is still blurred.  “What do you mean by finally?” Marcus ask as he rubs his throbbing head . You’ve been out for a while, you were caught up in a Kido explosion in your room, your lucky to be alive. Marcus’ eye darts around as he looks though his fingers. He could vaguely remember an explosion. But he couldn’t recall what had happened. The aid lays Marcus back down. You’ll need to rest a little while longer, Captains orders.  “When will I be able to be discharged?” Marcus asks. Flipping through the chart the aid replies “Well if your feeling well enough , this afternoon probably


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> As the arrancar had been speaking, Asesa could feel the tatoo on her back changing, reflecting a lowering in rank. This last insult was admittedly little in comparison to the others she had suffered today, but it served as a suitable reminder of Vale and the arrancar that served directly under him.
> 
> Including this one.
> 
> Asesa grabbed the head that reached towards her. "You little bitch." It seemed that the Espada did not believe the statements of the one before her. A cero charged in her free hand, consequences be damned. Asesa was in no mood for one of Vale's servants.



She didn't react even an inch. Her eye was still calming boring into Asesa's own, causing the Espada's rage to further increase. She swung her hand around, and slammed the Cero into Alana's head. A massive discharge of Reishi ripped off the side of the Arrancar's head.

What was left was not nothing, however. A black mass of some liquidy substance remained in the shape of Alana's head. And after a moment, organ, bone and skin regrew, and she looked like there had never been a scratch on her.

*"It must hurt so, to have so much pride and so little power."*

The goal was to make this one lose her hope in herself, to have to rely on someone with greater strength. The one at the helm of Alana's body, Eve, knew every state of mind that could be exploited. Every word of control she had lived out an uncountable times over. She was the sum total of a very great darkness, and what she wanted, she would have.

*"See what I offer."* And both hands reached up to grab Asesa's cheeks, and force the Espada to stare into black eyes that reached into infinity, and spoke of an existence beyond all knowing.


----------



## InfIchi (May 14, 2009)

With the Joutei-

"Sup." Neku nodded to Josef. "Nothing." He comments, Isac was there too.. Neku waved to him, he waved back. Max just looked around confused. The joutei enter the room, Brikan, Xan, Fatty, Mitchal, Mamao, Aika and Melisa. "What's going on?" Neku asked. "We have a request for you." Aika comments. "Hi~" Melisa waved to Neku and only neku. "I have a girl friend." He comments. "LIKE I CARE!" WHAM! a pan hits neku's head. "You pissed her off easy." Isac sweatdropped. 

"YOU'RE STILL ONE OF US! SO DON'T THINK YOU CAN GET AWAY WITHOUT DOING AS ORDERED!" Melisa grumbles. "You guys are going to Hueco mundo! finding a stone and brining it back!" They all blink. "The four of us.. are going to the hollow plain... for a stone.. how the hell will we even know what it is!" Melisa held up a picture of a purple rock. "Cause it'll be the only thing that's not white."

She tosses the picture towards Neku. "You'll be taking four of our new recrquits to. Zetma Halsia Baken and Henry." The four walk out from the dark. Henry still with the special weights on him. "Damn... these...things..." the thinks to himself. "Oi! No way we're going!" Max shouts out. "I agree, i don't see why we have to go." Isac comments. "Brikan." Melisa states simply. 

BOOM!!!! the massive man slams his fists together and creates 50 floating fists. "I see...... well i suppose we'll me going." Neku turns and begins to walk off. "You'll need a portal." Mitchal and Aika hold out their hands. Melisa transforms into her full hollow state. "AHHH!!!" Mitchal releases an odd energy, "HAH!" Aika fires a blast of purple energy into it. "OOOH!!!" Brikan slams all fifty of his fists into the two's energy and melisa fires a strange blast from her wrist. 

When it finishes, from Everyone elses view, nothing is there, but from the Joutei's view there is a frame, and inside is a picture of Hueco mundo. "This is a special attack that requires all our energy." Melisa comments. "Those three did nothing." Josef points at Mamamo, Fatty and Xan. "Idiot. They made the frame." Melisa folds her arms. "WHAT'S THAT GOT TO DO WITH ANYTHING!?" Josef screams. "SHUT UP! YOU'RE GOING TO HUECO MUNDO NOW! GET US THAT STONE AND WE'LL RELEASE YOU FROM YOUR CONTRACT!" 

With those words, they all rushed towards the frame. "NO MORE JOUTEI!" they jumped in happily. "Ah... but you wont really will you?" Xan asked. "HELL NO!" Melisa shouts with a grin. "YOU FOUR! GET GOING!" the new recruits sigh and jump in, Henry having a very difficult time.

Meanwhile-

Naval ended up in the real world with a member of his division. "Ah. This place is pretty nice." He comments. "Please be careful, There are many hollow in this area, but we still don't know the reason why." the two are in a lush forest, vines and snakes all over. "No worries." He waves his hand. "We'll take it one step at a time." He takes a step forward. "HISS!!!" a snake goes to bite him, the other man quickly cuts off it's head. "PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!" he shouts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2009)

It was dark, these weights were holding Carlos back, he couldn't get home as fast as normal, so the sun had already set.

He was known in these streets though. No one would mess with him, whenever he was out and around. He was the firstmost fighter of New Jersey. And they all knew his dreams of boxing. He'd be their star from the streets.

Carlos's eyes narrowed, and he stopped. It was silent, except for a faint wind blowing scraps of paper and leaves through the air. It was a sports night, so most people would be at home watching the games. So only the occasional car raced down the road, kicking up dirt and rubbish as it vanished into the distance.

Someone was here.

He began to walk again, slightly faster. He couldn't hear a breath, nor a heartbeat, nor a step. But he knew. There was someone behind him. Carlos's speed increased until he broke out in a run, hitting full speed which somehow was ignoring the weights tied to him. He changed angle with a sharp kick to the ground, and dived down an alleyway. It was a dead end he knew, he'd bottled people in it before back in the day.

His back against the wall, Carlos turned around, to see nothing. There was noone there.

But there was someone there.

Carlos's eyes flickered left and right, up and down, trying to spot the one that had pursued him. There was no physical way for Carlos to know he had been followed, no noise at all. Neither was there a spiritual being. He could sense Reiatsu and see spirits, that was a sideeffect of his large, if untapped, Reiryoku. Even with that, there was nothing there. It wasn't even a noticeable presence. Eventually, Carlos concluded it was the raw scent of danger. And it exhilarated and terrified him.

"You can show yourself," he announced to the nothing, "I know you're there."

No response, of course. And at the last moment, in a flicker of recognition, Carlos sidestepped, and thrust his arm up in a rising hook. He didn't feel anything, neither the punch he had dodged, or the body he had attacked. But he knew he was right.

Carlos moved to a fighting pose, so that he could block and counterattack the moment this...nothing...tried something. He was, foolishly, convinced there was nothing that could beat him down without him fighting back. So when a massive blow surged through his guard and slammed into his gut, he was surprised even more than hurt. The second blow, a pressure even stronger than the first, in the exact same location, hurt more than it surprised though. A sharp rap to the back of the skull, and Carlos was down and out. Completely unconscious.

The figure that could not be seen pulled out a second cloak of nothingness, and draped it over Carlos, hauling the teen over his shoulder, marveling at the heaviness of the weights on the boy.

"Target Retrieved," he whispered into the mic by his mouth.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2009)

Lilith watched from a few steps back, watching Zeke cut through the small Fallen like they were nothing. There was no doubt now, the man could see them perfectly. More and more of the dead seemed to pass on, to whatever unknown world they went to, feeling their presence in the Gathering had no more merit. Somehow, the separation between living and dead, and ability to give rest to those who had already died, made Lilith happy.

Behind the smaller group of Fallen, Selia had a large one held in place with her flute. She played a tune which bound it in place, completely unable to resist her. And when Zeke finished the last of the small ones, he turned around and cut the large to pieces. As a team, the two seemed unstoppable.

The crowd of people who watched these fights now without fear rushed forward to offer congratulations, Valen firstmost among them so he could grab Selia, swinging the girl around in his arms. The relationship between the two had blossomed into love, and they were often together. Lilith smiled at that. With Selia as both Priestess and Warrior, the first had begun to relax in her role. A relationship of her own with Zeke had flared up, and as her hand wandered to her belly, she knew a child was forming. To carry on their will.

For Selia, there were two worries left in her life. One, what she lost through her amnesia - another world that was so very different from this one - and two, that the Fallen they were fighting were too weak. There was stronger species out there, she knew it. And she knew they were missing the vital key to defeating them.

~~~

"And what, you're NOT excited to see me?" Ran stood over Vali and Gersemi, fuming to herself, "and when I went through all the trouble of coming here to see you?"

"You're just showing off cause you got to get in a fight and win," Vali pointed out, the swirling portal behind him held tight by his Arrancar power - his and Gersemi's both.

"Hmpf," Ran scowled, and sat down before the two. "So you're stuck here while the Quincy you let loose finds someone Ashrayne-sama wants?" The two Arrancar nodded in turn. "Anything I can do?" They shook their heads. "Boring." Another nod.

"Atlas is gone," Ran looked up, "He was sent on a permanent mission. Big one apparently. When the five of us are together again, one of us will be raised to Second."

Vali looked surprised, while Gersemi interested. Ran smiled. "I'd be too much a spitfire to get in," she remarked, "It'll be between Loki and Thrud and you know it, but there might be a good fight to be had."

For all her rampantness, Ran was right. Loki and Thrud were the smartest and strongest of Chronos's Knights. One of them would be risen.

As for Atlas, he walked through a field of endless and ancient Reishi, the statues that followed him unable to attack, for he was cloaked in their own power. Chronos had held the Reishi in his body for a very long time, since his ancient days as a normal Hollow, when he had stolen some from the underground. Now he had passed it onto Atlas, so that the Second may walk through Seireitei's depths, and prepare for the culmination of their great plan.

Time passed for all.

~~~

She sighed, flicking a strand of blonde-white hair from her eyes, before turning the page on her book. The white mass of interlocked metal which formed the ornate throne she sat on exuded a chill wind, which caused the pages to flicker.

For Selena Khrall of the Masquerade, this was life. She was relaxing in her room, reading one of her books. No one around to annoy her, nothing to care about except what happens on the next page. This was when it was good.

"Watcha reading, is it porn, I bet it's porn, show me your pooooorrrrrrnnnnnn!"

Selena sighed as Morgana appeared from nowhere, and draped herself over the top of the throne Selena was sitting in.

"Morgana," Selena looked up in annoyance, "I should have guessed you'd show up sooner or later."

"You know you love me," she bent over, trying to kiss Selena's cheek. With a quick reflex, Selena snapped her book shut and held it between the black haired woman and herself.

"Mmmf," Morgana left a lip imprint on the cover, "Tastes like porn."

"You'd know," Selena muttered. "And shouldn't you be annoying someone else by now?"

"Who says I'm not?" the woman smiled deviously. Selena raised an eyebrow.

"So," she paced out the words, lowering her book, "You're using your clone technique?"

"Yup," Morgana nodded, smiling all the way. Because of this, there was little time to react as Selena's hand shot up, her index and middle finger forming a vice which grabbed the nose of the other woman. "Owowowowowowowow!"

Selena stood, still holding Morgana tight, and began to walk towards the entrance of her room. Opening the door, it was to hear a very high whine coming from down the left side of the corridor.

"Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppppppppppppthegovernmenthassentcrazedsuccubitokillmethroughsexualexhaustion."

Korangar raced down the corridor, pursued by one of Morgana's clones, who was adamantly insisting there was no government plot behind her desire for sex.

Selena handily swung her arm around, throwing the Morgana she had a hold of into the other, then slamming her door shut and locking it.

"Prude!" Both Morgana's sat up in annoyance, before noticing one another, "Why hello."

Inside her room, Selena groaned, trying to ignore the Morgana love-love noises going on outside. She didn't succeed.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

With Akira-

"Huff...huff...huff..." He looked around, something was wrong with his body, he felt like he was fighting for control. "D..damn it..." He could barely breath.. and his head was killing him. "I gave you power, and you flee from it!? I gave you strength and you fear it!? I WAS KIND ENOUGH TO SHARE MY EXISTENCE WITH YOURS AND YOU REPEL ME!" The voice was quite at first but it built into a booming shout that echoed in Akira's mind. "I NEVER ASKED FOR POWER! I NEVER ASKED FOR STRENGTH! I NEVER ASKED FOR YOU!" he shouts into the sky. 

With Meeko/Sagi-

"That was Akira's voice!" She shouts. "What the hell is he doing in the woods?" Sagi wonders. "Who cares! We found him!!!" Meeko cheers as she rushes off towards the sound of Akira's voice. "OI!! WAIT UP!! YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON!!!" Sagi follows behind her. 

With Naval-

"Oi, did you hear that?" He shouts to the 23rd seat. "Yes.. it sounded like someone screaming..." Naval blinked. "This isn't a jungle is it?" He asked. "Ah, no actually it's a false jungle in Karakura town." the shinigami smiles. "Ah." Naval nods. "Ok." He walks off towards the voice. "Y...you're not mad i tricked you into coming with me to Karakura town to take care of some hollows?!" the 23rd seat seems shocked. "Nah." Naval just waves him off. "I'm more concerned with that screaming." 

With Akira-

"GET OUT OF MY HEAD!" Akira grabs his hair and grunts. "YOU CAN'T ERASE MY EXISTENCE THAT EASILY!!!" The voice is even louder, even closer, as if he was feet from Akira arguing with him. "AKIRA~" Meeko cheers as she jumps into the clearing he was in. "STAY BACK!" Akira shouts and turns to her, His left eye was black with a green iris. "W..what the hell happened to you Akira....!?" Sagi shouts. "I SAID STAY BACK!" Akira draws his blade. 

"OH!? FIGHTING YOUR OWN FRIENDS NOW?" The voice in his head laughs. "YOU DON'T DESERVE TO CONTROL YOUR BODY! YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE THE KIN WHILE I REMAIN A YOUR DAMN HORSE! I WAS PATIENT! I WAS KIND! BUT YOU THROW IT ALL AWAY! I WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS!" the voice now seems as if it's right in Akira's face screaming at him. "SHUT! UP!!!!!!" Akira's reiatsu flows freely from his body. "Urgh!!!!" Sagi and Meeko are forced to their knees.

"W...what's...with this pressure....." Sagi can barely breathe. "GRAAAAH!!!!!" Akira's voice begins to change, his scream sounds like a hollows. "A...K..kira....." Meeko falls to the ground in a heavy sweat. "D..danm it.." Sagi coughs, the pressure is too much for him. "Whoo~ What's with this pressure..." Naval sits up against a tree, seemingly effected. "It...It's... it's... stronger...then some of our captains...." the 23rd seat passes out. 

"GRAH!!!!" the pressure finally stops. "huuuu....." Sagi finally is able to stand up, He raises his head to ask Akira what happened, but he is met with something far different then what he expected. "GRAAH!!!!" a hollow, with a humanoid body and two great green wings, and the face of a garuda stands where Akira was. His outfit the same as Akiras.. his hands and feet clawed, his skin white with strange ruin like markings on his chest. 

"A...Akira...?" Sagi draws his blade and steps backward. "Akira.... hey... it's me..." The hollows eyes are black.. It seemed to have stopped moving. "Hey...." Sagi tilts a little to try and look at the creature face. Suddenly, the eyes seem to open, they are the same as before, Dark green... glowing inside the mask. "Akira?" Sagi asks. "GRAAH!!" Vzzt! the beast disapaears from Sagi's sight. "WHA-" before he can finish, a blade pierces his chest. "S...hit..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 15, 2009)

-Human World-

Sabrewulf’s form manifest itself in the real world as he steps through the dimensional rift that he had created. As it closed behind him his eyes scan the horizon. His fur lightly rustled in the wind as he fell into thought. The last time he was on the mortal plain it looked so much bigger to him. After taking a step forward he shakes off the notion, he was here for a reason. With a leap he is off his thoughts concentrating on the ally that is in need of his help back in the deserts of Huceo Mundo. His sharp eyes survey the scenery as he scouts this world for the perfect battle ground one that would lend the advantage to him. Spotting a small wooded area Saberwulf changes directions. As he reaches the tree line he slows to a trot as his tongue sticks out he lightly pants. The quality of the Spiritrons in the mortal world was poor to a Hollow of his class. He enters the forest cautiously; an old instinct that has served him well in the past compelled him to his cautious state, although he knows there is no manner of Hollow here that could harm a Hollow of his level. 

A little ways into the forest he comes to a small clearing, the predator instinct in his brain kicks in. This would be the perfect place to stage his ambush. Walking to the center of the clearing he widens his stance and raises his head to the sky. With an asserting howl he begins to allow his Reiatsu to flow like an open faucet. He knew he had to be careful though, he didn’t want to draw out a Captain to the real world. In the distance he can hear the local Hollow awaken as his Reiatsu soaked the area. In the Soul Society his release of energy had done the trick and the researchers in the Twelfth Division pick up on a strange energy signal in the human world. It almost vanishes as soon as it pops up, but the power and intensity pointed to a powerful older Hollow. A small black opts team is quickly assembled and sent to deal with the situation. Back in the small clearing Sabrewulf feels that he has allowed his Reiatsu to flow free for long enough as he quickly pulls it back under control. 

It was now time to set the trap. With a sinister laugh a smoky grey steam begins to pour off his body as he began to blend into his environment. Soon all that is able to be seen is a small wavy distortion. It silently moves into the wooded area around the clearing. As Sabrewulf hid himself a door from the Soul Society opens up and three Shinigami step though. Their Hell Butterfly circles around them giving them last minute instructions before they fly back into the gate as it closes. The leader of the group signals for the three to head toward the last known location of the energy signal. They enter the forest with their Zanpaktou drawn slowly placing one foot in front of the other as they made their way toward the clearing. Sabrewuf awes at the rapid response of the Soul Society. He didn’t think that their response would be so quick. He quietly follows their movement and calculates their abilities as he watched. They enterer the clearing and form up back to back with their swords drawn covering all 360 degrees. This was an advanced defensive technique. Sabrewulf drools slightly at this prospect, these Shinigami were at least seated officers.

The leader of the group kneels and rubs his hand on the dirt where Sabrewulf had allowed his Reiatsu to flow. Although it was faint the man could tell that the Hollow was still in the vicinity. With a single hand motion he signals for the group to search and destroy. No verbal commands tell Sabrewulf that his assumption was right on. The three vanish from view and hit the forest searching out any trace of Reiatsu they could find. It is at this time Sabrewulf decides to spring phase one of his trap.  Selecting the weakest Shinigami he begins his move. He positions himself so that he would be in the direct path of his first mark. The Shinigami happens upon him quick enough. He barely notices the wavy distortion before him. Pulling his Zanpaktou into a defensive position he cautiously walks up to the area. But to his surprise the distortion fades as he reaches it. Then from above Sabrewulf springs his trap. Falling on the Shinigami he quickly sinks his teeth into the neck of his victim, not even time to scream as blood paints the trees and foliage around them. The rapid disappearance of their comrades Reiatsu spurs the other two to converge on the area. All they are greeted with is blood as Sabrewulf had dragged the body off. 

They quickly leave the spot. This time they do not split up. They have instantly gone from seek and destroy to search and rescue. They scourer the woods in square block looking for their comrade hoping he is still alive. Sabrewulf is now slightly annoyed he knows that the team is being monitored by the Soul Society, one of the tree already being down has probably thrown up a red flag. He had to act quickly. He quickly heads back to the body and pulls it to the opening, hoping that it would cause the two to momentarily break from one another. The leader is the first to notice the body. Giving a whistle he performs a Shunpo. This is what Sabrewulf had hoped for. He quickly follows in behind as the second team member begins to move. The leader appears by the body and quickly drops to one knee. Checking for vital signs he realizes that his friend is dead. But before he could confer the news to the other member of his party he hears a scream. Turning he sees that his other teammate is on the ground writhing in pain. He sees a faint distortion over her and pulls his Zanpaktou out. Sabrewulf’s cloak shatters. The leader now sees what they were dealing with. It was nothing like he had ever seen before. The form, the mask it was all wrong, this was no normal Hollow. The cannon area on Sabrewulf’s back opens up as the cannon forms. As small red particles start to form around the mouth of the cannon alarms go off in the Twelfth Division as it is confirmed that the Hollow presence in the forest was of Menos class. 

Realizing that he was now in immanent danger the leader of the group still think he can save himself and his partner who is still very much alive. He quickly begins to release his Zanpaktou, “Divide Shuuha.” he screams. But it was far too late. The sword only momentarily glows as the Cero cleanly takes off the Shnigami’s head. As the leader drops his Zanpaktou the headless body falls. The dull thud the body makes is the last thing that the female Shinigami hears as Sabrewulf sinks his teeth into her. She gives one final scream as the forest again falls silent. Using a Cero in the human world was a bad idea, and Sabrewulf knew he had to act quickly. Two gates open up as Sabrewulf drags the three bodies into Huceo Mundo. The two squads arrive on the scene as the distortion from the dimensional rift vanishes; they are only greeted by the carnage of the Cero and the blood of their fallen friends. 

-Soul Society-

Marcus was soon discharged as he was promised. He felt a lot better then he had when he first awoke. The throbbing headache had subsided and his vision was no longer blurry. He also knew what he was going to do. After finishing the days classes he would head to the mess hall grab a bite to eat then he and James would spar until nightfall. He laughed to himself as he rubbed the back of his head. It wasn’t the best planned out day, but it was the best he was going to muster, he after all had just woke up in a recovery room earlier that day. After a pause he quickly heads to his class and takes his seat.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

In Akira's inner World-

the clouds seemed dark... the cheerful blue sky and white clouds were now black... Arika sat on a throne made of the black cloud. "Howdy." He grinned. "What am i doing here." Akira demanded an answer. "You wanted to get rid of me so bad." He stands up and draws his blade. "Then do it. kill me or be killed." Arika grins. "I won't kill you." Akira looks down. "If you don't then Kazehime won't be back." He grinned. "And your inner world, will be dark forever." 

SHING! Akira blocked Arika's blade, "A black sword?" He is slightly confused. "And if you don't kill me, I'll be in charge of your body forever!" The pressure from Arika's attack suddenly increase and Akira was sent flying backward. "So, I'd kill me." A grin came across Arika's face. "OR RISK LOSING YOUR FRIENDS FOREVER!" He laughed and charged towards Akira. "Damn it." 

The two begin to clash blades, sparks flying from each connection. Arika swings downward, Akira swings to the left, the blades skid across each other, Arika pulls back and swings to the right, Akira follows, once more the blades skid across and sparks begin to fly, thunder begins to boom in Akiras inner world.

The two jump away from each other and point their blades at one another. "Release the winds of destiny, Kazehime!" They shout in perfect unison, the blades glowing a brilliant green. 

With Neku-

"So... this is hueco mundo?" He blinks, The world is white sand and small trees... which are white of course... "This is... such a sad place..." Isac looks around. "Get over it." Baeken orders as she walks off into the darkness of Hueco mundo. "Hmm~ So mean~" Halsia teases as she follows behind. "Don't worry about them." Zetma smiles, following the two girls. "GRR....damn these weights!" Henry grumbles, rushing off. "What's with them?" Max sighs, he just learned to accept the weirdness of everything.... worrying was getting too exhausting. 

"Don't worry max, they are about your level... probably a little lower if their spirit is anything to judge by." Neku nods, "Ah, it seems to be about right." Isac rubs his chin. "Who care!" Josef grumbles. "Let's just get this over with, i hate having to deal with the joutei." He sighed. "Amen to that." Isac and Neku comment and the four head off into the sands of hueco mundo. "but how the hell are we supposed to find this stone!"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 15, 2009)

"Why do you never drink Kura? It's like you hate alcholic drinks for some reason."The 20th seat asked sitting back looking at him, sat under an Willow tree reading carefully from a dust old scroll.
"I dont hate it but I do dislike it's affects. It turns the most honourable of people into fiends and thugs. Plus, I'm not that tollerant to alocholic drinks so I get drunk easily. Besides, Hikari wuld never allow me to do such a thing unless it was a very special occassion."Marco said his glasses falling off as he looked back down to the scroll.
"Your glasses fall off often eh?"She asked and thought to herself _Maybe I should get him a new pair, that fits him._
"Yeah they do... Well seems you now can relase your Zankaputo and since it broke down my shield in a single shot it could probly get past most lower grade hollows defenses."Trying to change the subject, he rafer not talk about his eye sight or glasses. He pulled Hikari's blade out sightly and looked at the seal engraved into the guard. _The old blacksmith said my family had a seal, thats very odd since their are no records of such a seal in the libary, maybe in the forbiddion libary somewhere but that would mean the seal has special attributes but it doesn't so... Was the old man lieing or did he know something I didn't?_
"Kura, is something wrong?"She asked noting him drawing part of his Zankaputo.
"No, nothing..."

"So... Why do you refer to your Zankaputo by name instead of by what it is."She asked curious as to why he always called his by name unlike other Shingami.
"For starters it's respectful, if you cant respect your own Avatar you dont respect yourself and are doomed to be stuck at the lowest ranks of Shinigami. Secondly, me and Hikari... We have an strong bond despite us having are one or two arguements, but having an arguement with your Zankaputo shows you care. Providing it's on a subject about he, or she doing something that risks their life or your own."
"You risked your life?"
Marco sighed deeply and streched out and looked at her, returning the scroll to it's iron casing. "Yeah. The time she really get annoyed and worried was when I used a much more enhanced version of Shunpo, only aviable to me due to her abilities. It's much faster and travels further but drains me of almost everything leaving me an easy target for anything hostile nearby. In Bankai I can use it without that but I still risk three things;

Firstly, when moving at high speeds especially if you just suddernly change speed like I do when using the technique, your internal organs can become damaged or even destoryed.

Secondly, I could end up pushing myself into the space between diemensions and being trapped their for god knows how long, likly forever.

And Finnally, it's very similar to a forbiddon teleportation kiduo, so if a Shinigami saw it and didn't relize I was just increasing my speed by a huge sum they could think I teleported. Ulimately, it's something I should never use, even if facing death."


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

With Neku/Josef/Max/Isac/Zetma/Halsia/Baeken 

"So.. how do we find this stone?" Isac asks. "Stupid. We just try and sense it's energy." Baeken gives him a look. "Oh, Well gee, i didn't think it would be SO obvious." Isac rolls his eyes and they all walk through the woods. "So what's with those weights?" Max asks. "They're some stupid invention of Brikan's!" He grumbles. "Brikan didn't make them, fool." Baeken comments. "BI-"BOOM! the sand explodes in a cloud and Henry is sent flying backward.

"Shit!" Baeken, Halsia and Zetma prepare themselves. A large snake like hollow stands above them. "Don't worry, we'll make sure you don't get hit too bad." Baeken looks over to the other four. BOOM The snake hollow explodes, Josef's holds his bow in the air. "Too weak." He smirks. "Wellp, that's easy enough." Neku marches forward. "Bet we could kill any hollow here." He states proudly. "To be honest, he's probably right." Isac laughs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I'm a Zanpaktou spirit," Rahs stared in incredulity at the black figure, "I'm a fucking Zanpaktou spirit?"
> 
> "Nooooo," the being strung out the word, "*I'm* a Zanpaktou Spirit. You're a ... leftover. Remnant if you will."
> 
> ...



Rain beat down on the edges of Rukongai, forcing those scraping a living to run for cover, holding pieces of paper above their heads to avoid the deluge.

Varn sat quietly in the pouring liquid, watching the roiling thunder in the clouds above, turning grey to white with a single blast of unrestrained power.

This was the time he was at peace. In the storm, when the day turns to night, and the world is covered in darkness, illuminated only by the whim of nature, by the power of destruction.

In his dreams, two figures fought in a storm, one lightning, the other clouds. They combined to create a portrait of nature's ultimate power.

To Varn's unknowing, when he slept, and the battle between Rahs and the Zanpaktou spirit birthed through his immense inner power, raged with fury, spilling out as Reiatsu into the surroundings. But Varn was on the fringes of Rukongai, by the infinite forest, that went off to unpassable mountains. No Shinigami would come here. No one would discover him.

And so, while he slept, a battle beyond Shinigami and Hollow raged, and his soul was tempered by lightning. This was his beginning.



Taurus Versant said:


> It was dark, these weights were holding Carlos back, he couldn't get home as fast as normal, so the sun had already set.
> 
> He was known in these streets though. No one would mess with him, whenever he was out and around. He was the firstmost fighter of New Jersey. And they all knew his dreams of boxing. He'd be their star from the streets.
> 
> ...



"Johan," a figure draped in a black cloak stood before the Quincy, "Give us your research. We know you're hiding your discovery."

"I've found nothing," Johan Ondreas insisted, "There have been no breakthroughs. This...Spiritech, you're insisting upon my developing, it's a dead-end. Why can't you understand that?"

"We both known the truth, Johan," the figure was not backing down, "Since you're so adamant, we've had to resort to more critical measures." When Johan looked at him in suspicion, the figure raised a finger to point at the Quicny. "We have your son."

"Carlos?" Johan stumbled, "What? Why would you do that? How could you?" The man vanished from his perceptions, grabbing Johan's wrist and jerking it back before a bow could form. "You _will_ give us what you've found."

"Nnnnn-no!" Johan pulled against the grip of the man, but couldn't get free, "You don't understand. It's not right, it'll break down all barriers, it will throw all the worlds into chaos!"

"It will finally change the world, that is what it will do. You fear change, because you like where you are," the figure was not giving Johan any mercy, "There are many...so so many...in need of a change in the world order. They are the ones we represent. Spiritech is just the beginning. Now, if you *ever* want to see your son again, _give me your research."_

Johan tried to stand against this figure, to stare them defiantly, but under their hood, he could only feel the remorseless presence. He caved.

"Fine, take it." A large folder of paper hidden behind one of his bookcases he handed over to the cloaked man. "Now return my son."

"Carlos Ondreas," the figure looked down on Johan, "age seventeen, spiritual density eight units and growing rapidly. Despite such a high amount of strength, completely unfocused, without shape. Perfect, for Spiritech."

"NO!"

Johan rushed the man, but he vanished completely, unable to be traced under the cloak which hid all presence. He was gone, and with him, Carlos. Johan sank to his knees. He had just doomed them all.



InfIchi said:


> FWAM! Ssob flies through the door and crashes into his seat. "Woops." Reaper walks in, grin on his face. "Meant to make him land in a cool  position on his seat." He walks into the room, Supremo following behind him. "Hey their oldie." Reaper looks down at Chrono's new ranks. "so, we all got a change eh?" He shrugs and sits down in his chair. "I won't stand for this." Essere looks at Maxi. "I won't follow the orders of a savage beast."
> 
> Reaper put his feet up on he table. "We're all beasts." He comments. "Well, Ssob ain't so much a beast as he's more an insect." Reaper rubs his chin. "So, We got any plans now? Seeing as how you had the brilliant idea to go and piss off the shinigami, you gotta have something else planned right?" He grinned at Maxi. Reaper figured he didn't have a plan and wanted to focus on that aspect. If he didn't have a plan now, then what right does he have to be a leader.



"I would think," Chronos gave Maxi a chance here. Such strength as the Primera had just needed a push in the right direction by one of more experience, "that if our goal is to eventually win over the Shinigami, we must be ready to claim the remains of battle, as every conqueror would. For that point, I would think numbers are important. Perhaps it is time to actively bring the countless Hollow to side of Arrancar?"

Vale was torn here. On one side, it brought the war of Arrancar so many times closer. But at the same time, it would mean so many Hollow could be freed from their chains. He turned to Maxi with a questioning look.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

Akira Vs Arika-

"WINDS WRATH!" Akira slashes downward, releasing a blade of wind. "Come on, try harder." Arika holds out his hand and catches the wind, crushing it into a breeze. "KAMIKAZE!" Akira slashes four times, releasing four upright tornado's. "WINDS WRATH!" Arika slashes horizontaly and cuts all four of the tornado's in half. "Kamikaze." He smirks and quickly slashes in all directions, Releasing a * pillar of tornado's. "shit..." 

Akira flies away from the attack, but it seems to be moving faster and faster. "DAMN IT DAMN IT!" Akira turns around, "KAMIKAZE!" He slashes and releases a tornado into the center of Arika's, it cuts a tunnel into his attack and Akira uses it to charge towards his enemy. "Not good enough." Arika holds out his hand. "You forget." He grins. "Kazehima allows control of the wind." He balls up a fist and the tornado's collapse onto Akira's body. "You just need to use your blade right."

"GUAH!!!" Akira screams as his body is cut up by the tornado's, a few moments later the attack dissapates and Akira stands, shirt torn off and bloodied, above the dark clouds. "Huff...huff...huff...." He holds his blade tightly. "Come on now. " Arika spins the blade. "You should just give up."  He holds out his hand, an image of the outside world pops up. 

Akira's hollow form is fighting Sagi and Meeko, as well as two other shinigami he'd never seen before. "You see... You're killing your own allies, we're both here. No one's controlling your body, Let me take control and i'll stop the rampage of my body." Akira grips his blade tight. "I'LL NEVER LET YOU HAVE CONTROL OF MY BOD-" Before he can finish, he feels a coldness in his stomach.

Akira looks down and sees a chain coming out of his belly. "Too bad." He looks up and follows the chain to the end of Arika's pole. "You were too damn stubbern." Arika smirks, Akira's world slowly becomes back and his body falls limp.

"My life's been full of suffering... self inflicted and from the world at large.. I suppose, the suffering started before i was even born... I died as a baby... was i born? did i get to live? did i exist in the human world for even a fraction of a second? I don't know... I only know i came to soul society as a mere infant. I was raised by a crazy old man and given a name... something i might not have had in the human world... But i lost him... My only family member, the only person to acknowledge my existence..."

Akira floats in a deep blackness, his body motionless. "I suffered by myself for so long... a hundred years or more i suffered in silence... but i suppose its as Buddhism says... life is suffering... then why... Why do i despise myself for feeling down... why does no one else suffer by themselves... why can't i open myself to others...why can't i feel the comfort of a friend.. why can't i feel the warmth of a hug... why can't this feeling go away!"

he clutches his fists. "Why won't this darkness in my heart... just go away!!" His body begins to glow green and the blackness is earased. Akira is back in his inner world. His vission is blurry, but he can see Arika holding Kazehime, a chain reaching into Akira's stomach. "Oh? Back? You seemed out of it for a while." Arika grinned. "Shut up." Akira grabbed the chain and pulled, gritting his teeth as a spike is removed. "Let's finish this."


----------



## LunarCoast (May 16, 2009)

"Well, I best go. I have to finish off my training."Marco said before leaving. He was stopped by the 20th seat and she said, "You really need to relax more Kura, all you do is train continously or do go hunting down Hollow."
Marco replied, "Well I need to train if I want to be able to kill Vizard, even if I am going to become one eventully. If thats the case then the most I can do is kill as meny as possible before I become one myself."
"You've said all this before, but it doesn't hurt to spend a few hours relaxing and doing your fishing."
"I surpose but I rarely get time to relax being the 10th seat, maybe when I have less dutys sometime but right now I have countless jobs that need finishing."


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2009)

With the Joutei in Heuco mundo-

  ?OI! I REFUSE TO BE LABLED AS ONE OF THEM!? Neku grabs the label and begins to gnaw on it like a dog on a bone. ?He.. He really hates the Joutei? doesn?t he?? Zetma sweatdropped. ?Ignore the stupid man and keep walking.? Baeken grumbles. ?LOOK! This is freaking Heuco mundo!? Neku shouts. 



    ?IT?S ALL SAND! SAND AND NIGHT! THERE?S NO DAMN STONE HERE!? He kicks some sand up and a lizard goes flying into the air. ?Oh? cool?? He blinks, the lizard lands on the ground and begins to scurry off. ?COME BACK LIZARD HOLLOW!? Neku rushes off after the creature.?WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU?RE DOING!? the group all shouts at once.


 ?I WANT IT FOR A PET!? Neku grumbles. ?It can eat my excess spirit for nutrients and I will train so that when it grows into a full sized hollow I can ride it like a horse!? Neku pictures himself on a massive lizard hollow riding into battle in full armor, sword drawn and shining in the sun light. ?Was he dropped on his head as a child?? Baeken turns to Max and Isac. ?He might have been?.? Isac rubs his chin. ?He has been hit in the head a lot during fights?? Max adds.

  ?HAH!? Neku jumped and caught the lizard in his hands. ?See, I caught it! Now I can help it grow big and strong!? Neku held it up for everyone to see. ?You realize that it will try to eat you when it grows up right?? Josef blinks. ?Eh? Lizzy would never do that.? He pets the hollows head. ?YOU ALREADY NAMED IT!?? they shout. ?Of course!?  Isac sighs. ?Well, will you hurry up and get back over here, the sooner we find this  jewel the sooner we can get out of here.? 

  Neku nods and begins to walk back to the group, when suddenly a massive pile of sand raises up from the ground. ?Eh?? Neku?s eyes go white and he turns around. ?BWAA!!!? a huge lizard hollow stands in front of him, sand pouring off it?s body. ?Ah? is this yours?? Neku holds up the small lizard. 



?Raa!? It screams and wiggles it?s body, trying to escape Neku?s grip. ?LET GO OF THE DAMN LIZARD!? everyone shouts again. ?SCREW YOU IT?S MINE!? Neku shouts at the lizard. ?BWAA!? it slams it?s paw down towards the ground. Vzzt. Neku vanishes and reappears in the air above the hollow. 

  ?Hah! You?re movements are way too slow~ Waaaay to slow~~~? He teases. ?W?what the hell was that!?? Baeken?s good eye is opened wide as it could be. ?He.. he moved in.. in an instant?.? Zetma stepped back. ?Eh??? SHUNPO!??? Halsia?s jaw dropped. ?He.. he was fast before..? Isac thought. ?But.. What?s with that speed?? Max blinked. ?Eh? He?s been like that for a while now.? He comments. ?YOU?RE NOT SHOCKED!?? they all exclaim. ?I got used to it.? Max nods.

  ?WAKE UP DAMN IT!? Neku?s right arm transforms. ?HELLS INFINITE INFERNO!? BOOOOM!!!! A pillar of fire destroys the large lizard, As neku falls back to the ground his arm returns to normal. ?See. These guys are easy peasy.? CRUNCH! The tiny hollow bites neku?s finger, causing it?s mask to break. ?RAAT!!!? It cries out. ?See. That was stupid.? Neku scolds the lizard. ?JUST KILL IT ALREADY!? the group shouts as he walks back to them.

  ?I?m not killing Lizzy, Now let?s get going. Where?s this jewel supposed to be anyway?? He asked Baeken. ?It?s supposed to be deep within Heuco mundo.? She commented. ?Ok, How?s that help us?? He blinked. ?It? said that the shinigami hid the jewel in the depths of Heuco mundo and put a protective barrier around it.? Everyone blinked this time.


     ?How?d you find that out?? Isac asks. ?During the raid on soul society, Melisa and the others took a few books. Since they didn?t find the book on the ouken they settled for other knowledge. In one of the books was a jewel said to enhance the abilities and powers of a soul.?Everyone blinks. ?Ok? so.. why hide it in hueco mundo?? Isac questioned again. 



?The shinigami believed that the hollows in hueco mundo would be the best way to protect the jewel, with the special barrier, no hollow could enter the cave where the jewel was hid. And due to the fact that it?s so deep in heuco mundo, surrounded by hollows. No spirit would be stupid enough to attempt to collect the jewel.? Everyone blinked. ?Ok, so why do you want a jewel that enhances a spirit?s power and abilities?? 

  Neku blinked. ?We do not question Melisa?s orders, We follow them so that we might enjoy peace in ridding the world of hollow.? Josef let out a scoff. ?Is there a problem?? Baeken turned to him, the group all stopped in their tracks. ?The quincy stood up and tried to kill the hollow. You know what happened to them? Extinction, they were wiped out by the shinigai with very few surviving.? He figured she wouldn?t have known. ?Point being?? She asked. ?You face erasure from the shinigami, for what??

  Baeken grabs his collar. ?Freedom from pain.? She comments, letting him go and walking off. ?So, you too are a quincy?? Zetma asked. ?Eh? You one?? The joutei nodded. ?Yes, but I didn?t have much formal training? The Joutei took me in and taught me a few things I didn?t know before? I owe them a lot.? He smiled. ?You don?t owe them anything.? Josef comments. ?Just live your life to the fullest and make your parent?s happy. That?s all you need.? He began walking at a faster pace. ?I? suppose?? Zetma laughed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 16, 2009)

-Soul Society-

After his classes was over Marcus went to the mess hall like he had planned. To his dismay they weren’t serving anything special today. Picking up a tray he grabs his normal meal, a fruit, a meant, a bread, and grabs some water on his way to sit in his usual spot. He notices that James was already sitting down and eating. Marcus’ expression turned to an almost hurt sad  one. _ That bum didn’t wait on me_ he thought as he sat in front of his friend. James looks up, a huge grin spread across his lips as he chomped on the piece of food he was eating. Not even trying to swallow he speaks firing little speaks of food every where “How’s it going buddy!” he exclaims, “Haven’t seen you in a while!” he follows. Marcus sits there dully for a moment as he wipes the food off his academy uniform. After a short pause he grabs his water and highly inspects it before he takes a sip.  “I was in the infirmary you nitwit, you didn’t even come to visit.”

James laughs as he rubs his face, “I didn’t even know you were sick Marcus you could have sent word.” Marcus sits his cup down and grabs the fruit he had selected and takes a bite of it. After a few moments he answers James’ statement.  “I was unconscious. Marcus sets the fruit down and grabs his water again as he continues  “something about an Kido explosion , I don’t quite remember what happened. James sits quietly for a moment and eats some more of his food as he lets what Marcus said settle in. Then with his usual regard he give a good laugh and says “That sounds like you Marcus, you almost blow yourself up and you don’t even remember what happened.” Marcus laughs at that prospect and the two finish up their meal while talking more quietly to themselves. After dumping their treys James follows Marcus to the Academy Sparring Dojo. They both quickly select a wooden sword and square off in the center mat 

There was no referee, no on lookers the two size each other up as they pace around one another. Then as if an invisible signal had been given they both lunge at one another. The clacking sound that swords make echo though the empty building as the two block and parry the other’s attack. As always they seem evenly matched and they soon threw each other back with a duel block. James is always the one to incite what happened next “Come on Marcus, did time in rehab make ya soft, those blows didn’t even register!”  Marcus shakes his head as he rotates the sword around in a circle with his arm.  “You’re the one breathing hard.” Marcus says as he falls into his old Roman fighting stance  “But if you want me to get serious it’s your funeral.” Marcus says with a laugh. Seeing the change in his friend’s posture he slaps himself on the head with his free hand to psyche himself up. “Yeah, yeah , this is how it’s suppose to be YEAH!” he shouts as he runs and grabs another sword. “Now, I can show you a new style I’ve been working on!” he again exclaims in excitement. Marcus’ left eyebrow raises as James falls into a fighting stance that he had never seen before.

-Huceo Mundo-

Sabrewulf’s form reappears in the cave. Releasing his prize he see that  Canina was awake and eating on the Hollow that he had brought to her. Looking up to the left he sees that Ratbat is flying right toward him shrieking happily to see that he had returned “Welcome back boss, welcome back!!” Sabrewulf shakes his head in amassment as he looks back over to Canina.  “I'm glad you we able to get her up.” As she finished the Hollow off she looked up, “Glad to see Ratbat wasn’t lying when he said your weren’t dead.” She says almost slyly as she pulls herself up to all fours. Although she had eaten she was still a little on the weak side. Poking at the bodies Sabrewulf had drug in with the snout of her mask she inquired, “What have we here?” Sabrewulf chuckles as he noses the Zanpaktou from the bodies.  “Lunch.” He says as he noses the first kill toward Ratbat.  “If you haven’t had Shinigami before, your in for a treat.” Looking at Canina he offers either one to her with  “You can have either one, but the headless one was the leader and has the most Spiritual energy.” 

Canina tilted her head, he the leader was offering her the best possible meal. She bowed at his proposal and drug the headless body toward her. Soon the small group was eating the meal provided.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2009)

The stone created to strength the spirit. Enhancing Abilities and techniques, turning an ordinary soul into a modified super soul. Created an unknown amount of time ago, this stone was made to aid shinigami who could not fend off the powerful hollow of the time. But, with such a jewel, granting such a power, it?s only a matter of time before someone wishes to use the jewel for their own sake. And because of this risk, The shinigami commander took the jewel and sealed it in the depths of Hueco mundo.

 Using many of the captains at the time, they created a powerful barrier, one able to keep the hollow and other soul who would seek to use the jewel out. But, This barrier can not hold forever, as the shinigami who created the barrier died, It weakened, little by little weakened. With only one shinigami who helped create it left, It?s at 1/10th it?s power, given the right push, The barrier will break and the jewel will be open for the taking.. 

  With the heunco mundo joutei team-

?So what? We?re all just going to smash the barrier and go ?OOH LOOK! WE?RE SUPER POWERFUL NOW!? Neku shakes his head. ?I can?t agree to this, I can?t allow the Joutei to have something like that.? Baeken turned around and walked up to Neku. ?What? Fraid they?re gonna use it to attack Soul society again?? She mocked.

 ?Yeah, Idiots tend to do the same thing twice.? He comments. ?SHUT UP!? SLAP! Baeken smacked him. ?Didn?t hurt at all.? Neku comments. ?you guys are all weak, they should have gone themselves.?Baeken's eyes narrowed. "BASTARD!" She draws a blade from thin air and swings. Neku holds up his right arm and stops the attack 

Pocket Dimension- Baekens special ability, Allows her to store items in special pocket. 

"What.. what the hell is with this skin..?" Baeken thinks to herself. "Wake up damn it." His arm begins to transform, moving across his body and transforming him into a full hollow. "W..what's with this!? Melisa said he wasn't a threat! she said he couldn't control his full hollow state!" Baeken jumped back. "If we're getting that jewel, come on, But i'm taking it back to soul society."


----------



## TheOftViewer (May 16, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> She didn't react even an inch. Her eye was still calming boring into Asesa's own, causing the Espada's rage to further increase. She swung her hand around, and slammed the Cero into Alana's head. A massive discharge of Reishi ripped off the side of the Arrancar's head.
> 
> What was left was not nothing, however. A black mass of some liquidy substance remained in the shape of Alana's head. And after a moment, organ, bone and skin regrew, and she looked like there had never been a scratch on her.
> 
> ...



When the head reformed Asesa was struck silent, dumbfounded by the immediate regeneration. Even for the most powerful hollows she knew of would fall if if their head was destroyed. But this, this _servant_...what was she?

Then the hands grasped her face and her eyes met the blank black orbs. Once her gaze fell upon them, Asesa could feel herself being sucked into the all-encompassing darkness. The world around her faded away, and inside the black realm she encountered the true horrors of the world. Impossible beings, twisted into sickening and mind-bending positions assaulted her mind. Beasts of unending malice glared down upon her, their horrific intent boring into her very soul. 

Asesa tried to break away, to escape this torment, but she was held in place, forced to endure the truths of the world that so few had seen and survived. And finally, when she felt her mind and soul could endure no more, it all ceased and she was presented with a new vision. She saw herself, in a blinding glory, sitting upon a mound of corpses. Human, hollow, shinigami all lay, defeated and mutilated at her feet. And while the bodies were torn apart, Asesa was sure she could make out the faces of all those she despised. It was a wonderful sight.

It was all torn away, leaving Asesa back in her room with the arrancar in front of her. The entire experience struck Asesa speechless, leaving her only able to look emptily at whatever it was that Alana had become.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

TheOftViewer said:


> When the head reformed Asesa was struck silent, dumbfounded by the immediate regeneration. Even for the most powerful hollows she knew of would fall if if their head was destroyed. But this, this _servant_...what was she?
> 
> Then the hands grasped her face and her eyes met the blank black orbs. Once her gaze fell upon them, Asesa could feel herself being sucked into the all-encompassing darkness. The world around her faded away, and inside the black realm she encountered the true horrors of the world. Impossible beings, twisted into sickening and mind-bending positions assaulted her mind. Beasts of unending malice glared down upon her, their horrific intent boring into her very soul.
> 
> ...



*"Now you can see it,"* her head came ever closer to Asesa, forcing the taller woman to bend down. *"It shall be yours, if you accept it. I will give you the power to become the ruler of all."*

They couldn't say no. They never said no. But still, Eve always got a kick out of the moment they broke, and gave in to the darkness.

"Yessssss," Asesa half-hissed, half-whispered.

And Eve pulled her head down to her, placing her lips against those of the first to be lured to the darkness. Asesa could feel it, pouring from the mouth of the...there was no way it was an Arrancar. What was transferring between their lips was a mass of darkness, rich with hatred and sin. At the same time as this was occurring, the air around the two warped, and they were standing not in Las Noches, but in the centre of Hueco Mundo, where, till recently, the countless number of Vasto Lorde had been held by the Ouken. But all that was left now was blood. Eve had consumed them for her own power and delight. And with their souls inside of her now, the Ouken, and portal of Hell, were hers to command.

A Demon was made of emotion. Suffering in Hell, a soul would dissolve, memory bleeding out. That memory too broke down, until all that was left were the darkest of emotions, permeating a sea of Reishi so think and dense, it was like solid steel. The backlog of millennia of sin, hatred, murder and anger formed these beasts. And they were finally getting their own back.

What Eve had filled Asesa with was that same darkness. Now her true form of darkness would be revealed. She stepped back, letting her lips leave Asesa's.

A loud choking noise emanated from the Arrancar, as she tried to remain standing, her own insides twisting under the influence of this new power. Eve watched as her Zanpaktou shattered, forcing the Arrancar to enter her released form, causing the demon to crane her neck back to look up at the giant beast.

It continued to twist and choke, body darkening to black. Tendrils of Reishi emerged from the high ceiling, winding their way around this being and hoisting it up into the air, even as it mutated.

Eve only watched in interest, as eventually, the insectoid Arrancar had changed completely into a gigantic creature, at least five times longer than she had been previously. She hung from the ceiling now, small female bust at the head, with a number of waving pincer legs just below it. Most of the body was a rhythmically pulsing caterpillar form, secretions dripping from her body to the floor far below.

"You will be the mother of the dark," Eve stared at her, making contact with the unseeing eyes of the human remainder at the tip of the beast, "They will come to you, and you will raise them. And they will be the dark army that lays waste to all the worlds."

And Eve was gone. There was no fanfare, no great tearing of the fabric of reality. She was simply no longer there. The footfalls of Alana's body continued through Las Noches.

For Asesa, though so very little of herself was left, a keening wail for her children echoed through the winds of Hueco Mundo. And those Hollow who heard her call raced to be with her, to fall into her grasp.

~~~

A black field situated on an outcrop over a waterfall of sand vanished, whipping about as a cape worn by a plain looking Hollow, small and childlike.

"Mother? Mother!"

"Latas! What are you doing?" Nire was moments too late, he only saw Latas take a running jump, diving down the hole he had made his home above. He rushed down through the passageways within the hollow world, heading to their centre, where she was waiting. At last, he had found her again.

Stumbling into the bloodsoaked room, he ran straight into the embrace of an apparition, a copy of Asesa's previous form.

"Mother," he did not look up at her. This embrace was the embrace of a mother. That was all he needed to know. And so he did not see as the black tendrils wrapped around the two, and the orb of darkness containing only him - the apparition already gone - ascended to the ceiling, to be sucked into the body of the monster - the mother of monsters.

Within her flesh their souls would compete inside an imaginary world, until one attained the power to overcome all others. Only then would that soul emerged, reborn as a new being.

This was the way of the world. Asesa was a dark mirror of creation. But no one, not even Eve - queen of Demons - knew just how true this was.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2009)

Kaen stood in the rain.

*Thwap. Thwap.*

He swung his Zanpakutou repeatedly, in fluid, practiced motions. His muscles ached from rest, his side still burned from where the hollow had hit him. 

*Thwap. Thwap.*

The steady downpour pressed on, soaking Kaen to the bone. But he had to practice. He needed to get back out there. He wasn't doing anyone any good here.

*Thwap. Thwap.*

The Captains and Vice Captains had returned from their fight with some Hollows. Kaen hadn't heard much, but from what he had heard, it hadn't gone well. The Hollows had won.

*Thwap. Thwap.*

Hollows, Hollows, Hollows...it seemed all Kaen's problems stemmed from Hollows. There had to be some way to kill them all, or at least some way to kill most of them. But they were like coackroaches, incredibly difficult to kill, determined to survive, and so _many_ of them.

*Thwap. Thwap.*

Of course, a Hollow was much more dangerous than a cockroach. But the analogy stood. Hollows needed killing...and here he was, hitting a dummy in the rain with his Zanpkautou.

*Thwap. Thwap.*

His Zanpakutou...it had felt strange ever since his figh with the sonic Hollow. Before, it had felt perfect, like an extension of his arm. Now it felt clumsy, either too long or too short, it's handle to thick or too thin. He didn't like it. He needed to figure out what was wrong with it.

*Thwap. Thwap.*

He had seen the butterfly several times since his first dream. It kept trying to talk to him...to speak to him. An irritation, like an itch Kaen needed to scratch, but couldn't. What did it want? What did it need? And when would it stop bothering him.

*Thwap. Boomf.*

Kaen let out a low growl as the dummy burst and walked slowly inside. He wasn't doing anything out there, not even improving his technique. He felt tired and worn out. Maybe he needed more sleep....


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

Varn watched the lightning crackling through the sky, striking in the forest beyond the borders of Rukongai. Storms were common out here, while closer to the centre, closer to Seireitei, the weather was almost always fine.

The furthest out a Shinigami usually came was the 60th level, while Varn lived at the very back, as part of the 80th. During a storm, he was most at peace.

But no one here could sense his power. No one knew the storm of Reiatsu that surrounded him always.

~~~

Isis was watching the storm at the fringes of the horizon, before turning to Setsuka.

"The Captains meeting will be beginning soon. We should go."

All the Captains had been specifically informed to attend this. So when Isis and Setsuka eventually walked through the doors of first division, they were all there.

Nagi looked twitchy, as if he would rather be somewhere else. He'd been in the middle of something important, and being called away annoyed him greatly.

"We should begin," Shunsui Kyoraku stood, a sombre look on his face, as the doors of First closed behind them.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2009)

With the captains-

Kama had a blank look on his face, as he usually did during these meetings. Giving out secrets urked him, but sadly he would be forced to give out his greatest secret.. Akira's true self. "Shunsui-Senpai. If possible, I would like to bring something up at the end of this meeting, Ofcourse, if you would rather keep it strictly to the subject matter that is fine as well." He comments.

With Joseph and the others-

Hours of travel through Hueco mundo, the Joutei were growing uncomfortable of Neku's presence... he was strong... far stronger then them... Melisa had underestimated his power and his abilities... the four of them, considering Henry's current possition couldn't fight him off if he chose to take the jewel... and those other three would fight with him.. they would have to turn them against Neku..

Baeken, Halsia, Zetma and Henry made a camp, while Neku, Isac, Max and Josef made their own. Both "Teams" using what they could find as a means of creating shelter. "Earth manipulation." Max creates a large hut out of the sand. "THAT'S CHEETING!" Henry shouts from afar. "NO IT'S NOT!" Max grumbles. "Just ignore them." Josef walks into the tend, followed by max. The four then sit in a semi circle and Neku let's out a deep breath. "Alright, Let's get this started." 

With Team 2 (Baeken's team)

"There's only one thing we can do." Baeken sits at the head of the Semi circle, indian style. "Oh?" Halsia blinks. "I wonder, What are you thinking~" She giggles. "I hope it's nothing bad... I kinda.. like them..." Zetma laughs and rubs the back of his head. "SHUT UP! don't forget what we're here for! Melisa ordered us to get that jewel!" 

Before the meeting with the Joutei-

"We're going to need help to get it..." Melisa rubs her chin. "Why not just go yourselves?" Baeken asks Melisa. "SHUT UP! IF WE WENT OURSELVES WE'D CAUSE SUSPICION!" WHAM! a shoe hits Baeken. "Now then, We'll need to do something..." a lightbulb pops above Xan's head. "We could always call upon Neku and Isac." Melisa quickly jumps up excited. "YES! WE'LL USE THOSE SUCKERS TO GET THE JEWEL FOR US!"

Baeken blinked. "Who'se neku?" She asked. "Don't worry, Don't worry, you four can wipe out these guys easy, easy, they are weak compared to us." she took a proud stance, ofcourse, this was her take only after fighting Isac... She had no idea how strong Neku was. But, if Isac had only imrpoved so much, then Neku couldn't have gotten any stronger. 

With Baeken-

"So, that's the plan." Everyone nodded. "Still... I feel bad for doing this..." Zetma sighed "Get over it! We just need to turn Neku's friends against him and we're in the clear for getting that jewel."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With the captains-
> 
> Kama had a blank look on his face, as he usually did during these meetings. Giving out secrets urked him, but sadly he would be forced to give out his greatest secret.. Akira's true self. "Shunsui-Senpai. If possible, I would like to bring something up at the end of this meeting, Ofcourse, if you would rather keep it strictly to the subject matter that is fine as well." He comments."



"At the end of the meeting, Minamara," Shunsui waved a hand.

It was just the Captains. Nanao had been instructed to keep this room off-limits to every other Shinigami. A Captain's meeting was serious.

"Even for Arrancar, they were ridiculously strong," Gan was the eldest Captain who had attended the battle and come back alive. It feel to him to speak of what occurred. "If I had to place a guess, I'd say they had been created through use of the Hougyoku."

"The Hougyoku?" Isis's eyes narrowed, "I thought it was destroyed with the Aizen incident."

"It's only a suspicion," Gan was quick to state.

"But if it is in the hands of Arrancar," Kama put forth his opinion, "It could prove to be a danger. The worst case scenario is if the Arrancar are NOT acting on their own, but instead Aizen has returned from wherever he's been."

"Added to that, there was a Vizard present," Isis was talking about Mitsurugi, and everyone knew it. But she wouldn't say his name. Setsuka still seemed kind of put out. "What happens if he was working with the Arrancar, and the two factions have combined?"

"No," Setsuka was quiet, but she still spoke truthfully, "he wasn't with the Arrancar. I get the feeling he was only observing the battle from a distance."

"Oh? You seem to be very privy to the way the mind of a Vizard works," Soi Fon accused. She still didn't trust the five. They rose to power under very strange circumstances. She didn't trust Nagi or Shin either. In fact, if it wasn't for her mistrust of Setsuka, the two would have a lovely time suspecting everyone of everything.

"Soi Fon," Isis spoke strongly, "Stop."

The second division Captain looked in surprise. Usually Isis deferred to her. She had been a member of her division prior after all.

Isis had to confirm her suspicions now. She had given the benefit of the doubt for too long. "Setsuka," she turned to the Ninth Captain, "Did you leave the battle to chase that Vizard?"

Setsuka stared at Isis. What the hell was she asking? "Eleventh Captain Shin went after a strange Reiatsu. I pursued him, to make sure he..." Setsuka wasn't quite willing to state she didn't trust him in front of all the Captains. Especially now. "To make sure he didn't get into trouble."

"You pursued an _Arrancar's_ Reiastu?" Isis pushed further. When Setsuka stared at her still, Isis sighed, reached out and grabbed Setsuka by the collar. "Tell me, right now, Setsuka, that you did NOT leave the other Captains to face the Espada already gathered that. Tell me that you did not put your own personal ... problems ahead of the Shinigami as a whole. Tell me that you are not partly responsible for this disaster."

"Isis!" Suza reached up to grab her hand, "We were completely outmatched. Stop pursuing this tangent!"

"One Captain would make a difference," Isis glared at Setsuka. "That that Shin character left of his own accord to pursue someone is a problem I'll address later. You, however, I expected better of. Are you even aware of the deaths that occurred today? Do you even CARE that your own Vice-Captain is dead? Or are you too busy being 'poor me', because you couldn't prioritise your friends over your enemies?"

Setsuka stared at Isis in anger. How could she understand? What sort of righteous drivel was she spouting? "Don't even dare," Isis growled, "You have no right now. No Captain has the right to leave their fellows behind. No matter the situation."

"Isis," Shunsui stepped forward, pulling her back with a hand on the shoulder, "Let it be." And Isis was quiet, but no less angry. Setsuka hadn't had the right to abandon the others just to fulfill a vendetta. Isis wouldn't have done it that way. Not at all.

"With the loss of Captain's Komamura and Hitsugaya, as well as Unohana's retrieval by the Royal Guard..."

"What."

Most of the Captains looked in downright shock at this. When had this happened.

"Later..." Shunsui held them for now, "Fourth, Seventh and Tenth Divisions are weakened, especially by the loss of Fourth and Seventh's Vice-Captains, though Third, Ninth and Fifth are no better off."

"I'm willing to take over all of Tenth Division," Suza had been Toushiro's friend. He had lost friend and colleague. And also with Hinamori gone, he was aware of his own failings. He and Tenth's Vice-Captain would combine their squads to prevent them both falling apart.

"I will help as well," Gan stepped forward.

"What, Gan, no I," Gan placed a hand on Suza's shoulder, stilling his protests.

"I will help as well," he repeated. Suza did not object.

"I'd like to look after Fourth," Isis offered, "Thirteenth and Fourth have always associated together, after all."

"As for Seventh, First will take over their running as well," Shunsui nodded. "The second point on recovering from this terrible blow is the loss of three Captains. Are there any others we can bring forth?"

"Isis, what about that Shinigami of yours, the one with Bankai?" Kama had been keeping tabs, "Will he do?"

"He has strength, but no training," Isis shook her head, "I couldn't trust him with that responsibility. Not yet. Give him a little time."

"And any other Shinigami rising in the ranks?" Shunsui looked at Nagi, "You and Shin-san have both come from low positions to Captaincy rapidly. Are there any others with your miraculous growth rate?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 17, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo- 

The three finish their meals fairly quickly. This was the first time either had eaten the soul of a Shinigami and Ratbat was all about the taste. He showed just how hyped up he was by fluttering about like a mad beast. He is abruptly stopped though as he runs head long into one of the many stalactite that hung from the ceiling of the cave with a resounding thud. Sabrewulf couldn’t help but laugh as the bat Hollow hit the ground with a bounce. Not deterred by the situation Ratbat rolls over and stands back up to the best of his abilities. Stumbling a little he pouts as he shouts “It’s not funny!” as he brings the claw on his left wing to rub over his mask. Canina chuckles a little as she shifts her weight so that she can fully see Ratbat, “Your lucky that you didn’t crack your mask.” she teases as she looks back over to Sabrewulf. “So what’s our next coarse of action? Recruit some other Adjucas to refill our ranks?”[/color] Sabrewulf simply shook his head saying no to the question as he paws at the Zanpaktou in front of him.

 “No, our next move is dessert.” The two Hollow look at Sabrewulf with the most confused of looks, they didn’t see any other bodies that they could eat. Canina was first to catch on as she watched their leader paw at three Zanpaktou. “You don’t mean those swords do you?” Sabrewulf gave he the same sly look she gave him earlier  “Why yes I do, the Shinigami Zanpaktou is an extension of the Shinigami soul, a pure Reiatsu you could say. It is a high energy meal and will get us ready to re-enter the deserts of this world so we can hunt at our fullest. Sabrewulf pauses a moment as he knocks one of the swords from side to side. The sound of the sword makes hitting the hard cave floor makes Ratbat fidgety as he starts to move around.  “As far as refilling out our ranks, I don’t think it’s needed, I’ll just reformat our strategy so were effective as a small cell, besides I don’t think we can trust anyone else.” He says grimly as he stops pawing at the blades. Getting a little less serious he addresses the situation at hand.

 “Now usually it takes a little excess biting and knowing to break these swords down, but I have an idea since you two may not be as tenacious as myself.” Slightly knocking the other two aside he focuses his attention to the sword in the middle. With a small gesture and swipe the center of the sword which in return  glows a faint white as Sabrewulf uses his white twilight slash on the blade. The sword rocks for a moment then stops. Sabrewulf stoops down and takes a bite of the sword. He was right in his assumption he had applied enough of his energy not to destroy it but to make it easier for a Hollow to eat. The Sword lightly fragments as the energy it had flows over Sabrewulf. It was a sensation he hadn’t felt in a long while and it was good. Not waiting another second he hit’s the other two blades in rapid secession and pushes them toward his comrades.  Although the two weren’t shy about eating it takes Canina to take the first step. Taking a bite the sword as easily fragments for her as it did Sabrewulf. An energy like she never felt before coursed through her body. Seeing what effect it had on her Ratbat quickly bites into the reaming sword. It fragments like the other two and he is stunned at the purity of the Reiatsu. Sabrewulf allows the two to settle down before he speaks again.  “You two ready to go back out there and take on what ever awaits us?” 

The vote was unanimous, they were to head back out into the desert realm of Huceo Mundo.  “So be it, from now own, this will be our base of operations. The entrance will remain collapsed.” Leading the charge Sabrewulf steps into a rift he creates and steps into the eternal darkness of Huceo Mundo. He is soon followed by the other two. Ratbat lands on Sabrewulfs back as the three look to the horizon.  “Ratbat, scout ahead, we’ll be right behind you.” With a nod the bat is off, well  off like a bat out of hell, and the other two sprint behind him closely

-The Soul Society-

This was about to get interesting. James bounces from side to side as he preps himself mentally. Knowing that he couldn’t let his friend get a feel for his movements he decides to go on the offensive first. With a furious yell he leaps forward with a quick successions of over handed blows from each sword. Marcus was well prepared though. The thunderous sound of wood smashing into wood can be heard as the two furiously battle it out. Defending himself quite nicely Marcus pushes himself forward as he is able to throw some  attacks of his own as he defended himself from the double branded assault. Not surprised at this James takes a momentary break from the action as he separates himself from the spar so he could have some breathing room. But Marcus wasn’t going to allow James to do so and is in quick pursuit. Going purely offensive Marcus closes the gap with a flurry of precise  strikes and slashes. If James hadn’t sparred with Marcus as much as he has this would have ended the fight. James blocks nearly every strike with only the last grazing his left shoulder. This causes a break in the action as he bounds backward. Both combatants are breathing hard as they resize the other up. 

Grabbing his shoulder with his right hand he rotates his arm. “Bravo, ’first blood’ is yours Marcus.” Breathing not as hard as James but hard non the less Marcus just laughs at the prospect and brings the wooden sword back up to stance.  “It’s getting rather late, shall we finish this spar?” Bringing  both his swords back to stance as well James simply nods in agreement.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 17, 2009)

Fourth division

Shin woke up and found himself lying in an unfamiliar room, a medical ward.He was covered in bandages, even his head, bandages were wound in a circular pattern around the top making it seem as if he was wearing a white Kippah.His shoulders and stomach were wound in bandages as well but beyond that he was feeling relatively fine.

"Yagami-Taicho, how are you feeling sir."One of the 4th division members asked him when he noticed Shin had woken up."I have to advice against that sir."Shin was getting out of bed, and disregarding the man's advice."So how lang have I been out?"Shin asked as he picked up his zanpakuto, it had repaired itself to the point it now just had several cracks in it instead of being completely shattered like earlier.

"A few hours sir, but you should rest some more."The man didn't mention that the reason why they wanted Shin to stay was due to his suspicious injuries.They were absurdly difficult to heal and brought enough questions to warrant further testing."If that'll be all"Outside he ran into Sakurako and Kaori, two of his subordinates.

"How ya doing cap?"Kaori asked, he wasn't sure this informality was due to her being so familiar with him or if she always addressed captains like that."Sir, I brought this for you."Sakurako handed Shin a spare captain's coat."Also I brought you news, currently a captain's meeting is in progress."

Shin thought it over briefly and then decided to check up on it."Lead the way Sakurako."And the group disappeared in sequence, Sakurako purposely holding back due to Shin's injuries.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 17, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I would think," Chronos gave Maxi a chance here. Such strength as the Primera had just needed a push in the right direction by one of more experience, "that if our goal is to eventually win over the Shinigami, we must be ready to claim the remains of battle, as every conqueror would. For that point, I would think numbers are important. Perhaps it is time to actively bring the countless Hollow to side of Arrancar?"
> 
> Vale was torn here. On one side, it brought the war of Arrancar so many times closer. But at the same time, it would mean so many Hollow could be freed from their chains. He turned to Maxi with a questioning look.



"We could use the numbers."Honestly Maxi hadn't expected this, he had some plans but between the last one and the next one was a large gap, obviously attacking the Seireitei tomorrow wasn't a good idea.They were still seriously outnumbered, Chronos' idea though would solve that problem."We should get started on it right away, the quicker we have an force capable of rivaling that of the Shinigami's the better."


----------



## Serp (May 17, 2009)

Nagi's ears perked up at Shunsui's question.
"Oh sorry, Shinigami that have raised to be quite strong suddenly, hmm. I agree that this is a strange situation, I as captain and leader of the R&D department is quite weary of these sudden increases. I have an explanation for my sudden growth in power, which is outlined in a case study. But I feel the connection between the 'random' appearance of this 'Vizard' with his meeting with Yagami and Yagami's sudden strength increase may be related not to mention Yagami met with other one of the vizard intruders before he coincidentally died. And another point I have to say the other 'Vizards' that entered SS and opened the maggots nest, after an autopsy of their remains I can conclude they are another faction of vizard. As their soul does not have a deafult, as with Vizards their soul indicates they were shinigami first and arrancar's prove they were hollow first. They had no metaphorical transition scars, rather that they were perfectly maintained. So these Vizards are confusing and unpredictable, even their alignment is guess work. Another shinigami that managed to defeated one of these extremely powerful enemies although his previous stats show he should have been outmatched, was also a witness in the shinigami murder outside the spirit library. I express my concerns on him as all these incidents have a high probability of being linked, and I am concerned about what these could all link towards." 
Nagi was serious about his concerns about Yagami. But he didn't dare pass up an opportunity to get someone else done for his crime.

------------
Kagato was running through the streets, his eyes covered by his dark glasses, a rag covering his lower face  and a dark robe covering the rest of his body. He had a breakdown in the middle of a shinigami vs arrancar battle. Maybe it was the sudden revelation about his father or something else. But  he could help these thoughts in his head. He wanted to kill, voices and roars inside his mind telling him what to do. 

He had to control himself, but it wasn't working. He had already hunted every hollow in the area, but that didn't help at all. He still wanted to kill. But in his warped head, he was still fighting it, so he decided to do the only thing that would stop him killing someone. He decided to steal things the adrenaline rush and the criminality of it all helped to control him. 

His stop this night was the Grand Hotel, his objective to rob all 500 rooms. Kagato blasted the door down and hirenkyaku'd through the lobby. A black blurr running through the lobby. 

"The Tiger!" Shouted a man behind a counter.

Kagato ran upto him, and punched him he went flying through a wall. The other guests screaming. The sound music to his ears. 

Kagato continued to run around, decking each person in their chest. They all went flying, the hit almost fatal but heal able. He made his way up 12 floors already in and out of each room, his deep pockets filled with important things, he took not valuables but rather sentimental things its fueled his evil needs more.

But on the 12th floor he saw a figure at the end of the corridor that was not fleeing. Who was it, who was giving off such high reiatsu just standing there almost as if waiting for Karakura's new super-villain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 18, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi's ears perked up at Shunsui's question.
> 
> "Oh sorry, Shinigami that have raised to be quite strong suddenly, hmm. I agree that this is a strange situation, I as captain and leader of the R&D department is quite weary of these sudden increases. I have an explanation for my sudden growth in power, which is outlined in a case study. But I feel the connection between the 'random' appearance of this 'Vizard' with his meeting with Yagami and Yagami's sudden strength increase may be related not to mention Yagami met with other one of the vizard intruders before he coincidentally died.
> 
> ...



"Shin was only defending himself, the...vizard...attacked him first!"

"Shin?" Nagi raised an eyebrow, causing Setsuka to stumble slightly. Although the Captains would communicate amongst themselves on a first name basis when alone, it usually took time and trust to build up any proper communication. That Setsuka was so easily able to say his name allowed Nagi to prod even more suspicions away from himself.

"I...I mean Captain Yagami," Setsuka floundered slightly, highly annoyed that this...Nagi...had caught her out. "And I would think that any Shinigami who has risen to power so quickly is deserving of suspicion. The strange turn of events has heralded with their appearance, is it coincidence, cause or consequence?"

"Funny you should accuse the newest of Captains of suspicious activities related to their sudden gain in power," Soi Fon commented from across the room. 

Isis rounded on her, beginning with an indignant "excuse me?" She was not going to allow suspicion of the five to be raised again.

"Shuushin makes a point," Byakuya Kuchiki's formal way of speaking meant he did not use first names in most circumstances, "However she is unaware of her own point. It should be considered all or nothing concerning Shinigami with sudden power rises. I have seen a few...and they have all been nothing but trouble."

Gan shot a look at Byakuya now, thoroughly offended that he'd set such an arcing blanket of guilt and further incriminating two thirds of the Captains here.

The bickering between Captains was growing, as Nagi and Setsuka took turns throwing blame on each other, Soi Fon throwing fuel onto the fire that was burning and Isis and Suza thoroughly backing Setsuka up, while Gan and Kama, who were slightly calmer, tried to convince Byakuya of the total differences between the new wave of powerful Shinigami and their own situation.

In the middle of all of this, the doors to the room slammed open and Shin stepped through, still heavily bandaged.

"Are you a traitor?" Soi Fon rounded on him?

"You're innocent, right?" Setsuka asked at the same time.

"I...er...what?" Shin looked nonplussed at the sudden attention thrown on him. "Uh, sorry I'm late?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 18, 2009)

> In the middle of all of this, the doors to the room slammed open and Shin stepped through, still heavily bandaged.
> 
> "Are you a traitor?" Soi Fon rounded on him?
> 
> ...



"Did I stutter?"Soi Fon asked with a raised eyebrow, this whole situation had caught him off guard. It was almost like they had been blaming for pretty much everything that had gone wrong lately.

"No, you didn't Soi-Chan."A vein on her forehead started pulsating quite visibly."Soi-chan??"She asked.

"Oh, do you prefer Fon-Chan?, I wasn't sure which to choose, anyways."He was trailing off and so answered the original questions."_No,yes_ and _at least I think so since I have no idea of what I'm accused of here_ and in that order."Was his answer to Soi Fon's and Setsuka's questions. "if it's about that paperwork I was supposed to turn in......I swear, there was this dog and well I have no idea how it ate that mountain of paper but he went at like it was a juicy steak."

"It's not about freaking paperwork!"Setsuka yelled at Shin, why did he keep doing that, like every word coming out of his mouth was meant to piss of her or at rare occasions to piss off someone else."This is serious,Captain Soifon and Amen'hoko here are accusing you of being a traitor and being involved with the Vaizards."This surprised Shin, well he didn't really get how serious all of this was but as Setsuka pointed out and used Nagi's name Shin was surprised.

"Nagi?"He asked, only the answered with."It's captain Amen'hoko now."Shin just shrugged as he heard this."What the hell happened to your face, you used to have this bad rash."Shin had misdiagnosed it as a rash."Back in the academy you used to have this freaky leathery skin, a bit like a snake....Which seems very fitting by now since you're acting like one as well."He didn't care about the accusations, what pissed him off was that an old friend was now telling lies about him.

"It doesn't concern you."Nagi replied."And I've more then enough reasons to, we all have, to not trust you."

"Like I give a darn."Shin reached for his zanpakuto."When I cross paths with a snake I kill it, this time will be no different."Setsuka stopped him, grabbed him by the shoulder which caused him to fall on the floor with pain, in a rather comedic fashion."You shouldn't go around threatening fellow Shinigami, especially not in your condition."She helped him up but made sure he wouldn't make another stupid move like that.

"You don't strike me as a traitor."Shunsui suddenly spoke up."You remind of a young me, though how should I put it."He decided on."Somewhat more blunt."He remembered Shin from that first mission the then unseated Shin had assigned to, back then Shin was overwhelmed by the presences in the room and was very much distracted by certain features of the female Shinigami.He liked the current 11th division captain."Tell us about what happened on Earth, Setsuka told us quite a bit already but maybe she has forgotten about something."It was standard procedure of course, this way they could compare stories and see if there are any inconsistencies between the two.

"Well we went to earth, Setsuka here wanted to keep an eye on me."Setsuka thanked god that he didn't repeat his earlier accusations about her having a thing for him, that would've been embarrassing."Due to me being inexperienced as a captain, at some point we felt a powerful presence that dwarfed all of the others, I mistakenly assumed it was a more powerful Arrancar then present in town and I also mistakenly assumed that I would be able to defeat it."Shin was honest about this, he wasn't a wiz with detecting and identifying Reaitsu.

"When we arrived there it turned out to be Mitsurugi Heishiro, I had heard of him before because he had been both my predecessor as the 11th division's thirteenth seat and he was the immediate predecessor of my predecessor."He was referring to Madarame."There he attacked us, believing I was the superior fighter out of us two, I battled him on my own while making sure my colleague was safe, though I have to admit it was also due to me wanting to be the one that inherited his title as Kenpachi, the title belongs in the hands of the 11th division's captain."At this point he shrugged."Well I lost, badly, and after that I kinda blacked out but I assume it was about then that you guys picked me up and brought me back here."


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2009)

Nagi raised an eyebrow at this. 
"He didn't kill you, the man with the title of one who likes to kill did not kill you?" Nagi looked around at the other captains with the look, 'You know what I mean'.

"And I am sorry I am not doing this to spite you, but yes we have worked on a mission together and as someone I know, I would like to know what is happening, I don't want one of the other faces I know to just up and leave." He was referencing Erin. 


"If you would like later and this extends to each and every captain, I will explain why I look different as it related to my power increase."

"But following a random reiatsu you saw on earth when you were directed to fight the espada would seem like a suspicious  act, but as a character witness I can say that it works in your favour because that is just the kind of man you are." Nagi smirked, he was having doubt's about making Shin take a fall.

"But my main concern is, why he didn't kill you and what happened between you blacking out, him leaving and us finding you. If he is the same species as the one we have in the freezer back at barracks, then if he did anything it could be hard to trace, as his cells were unresponsive to treatments and detection techniques."

"But I am interested in this former captain." That name Mitsurugi had popped up a few times in his historical research.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 18, 2009)

"I think I have to make a point here," Isis stepped in, "I'll be off on a small tangent, but it'll come back to the main idea. So far I've had two of the Shinigami with enormous growth rates in my Division: Erin Aslath and Marco Kura.

Erin Aslath had a sharp mind. Very sharp. She intook new information rapidly, and organised it inside her head with little trouble. Her goal in life was to understand a Shinigami's powers - just Shinigami, I might point out. Her method for this was to study how a Shinigami's power grew in relation to their natural opponents, Hollow. Because that was the basis of Shinigami to her, us versus Hollow."

"Wait, Erin," Gan remembered something, "Wasn't she the one that ended up fighting that intruder in the library? She took them down to the depths, correct?"

"An act of blind stupidity, not malice," Isis offered, "She had no idea what was down there. Continuing my point, Erin had recently changed from 13th Division to 12th. The reason for this was because Captain Mayuri had 'appropriated' a scroll I believe her to have been studying in the library, one she was very close to decoding. It contained a Reiatsu which struck me as being a very active form of that in the library depths, so it may be connected to why the Statues have moved up to the lower levels."

"Wait, what?" Soi Fon was instantly at attention, "The statues have moved up?"

"Weren't you told?" Isis looked confused, "I sent a direct message to the Kidou Corps Captain."

"She didn't contact me," Soi Fon grumbled. All the other Captains shook their heads as well.

"I'm sure it just slipped her mind as she was busy trying to seal it," Shunsui shrugged, "Continue Isis."

"Right, Erin was decoding this ancient scroll, and getting very close to the answer. One night, she and the scroll - which I make mention was sealed beneath a layer of protective spiritual glass made by Kurotsuchi himself, meaning there was no way for her to get to it - vanished. Completely. The next day, the three Vizard attacked Seireitei."

"Did she discover something about them, in the scroll?" Kama asked.

"Very likely," Isis nodded a reply. "My second Shinigami, who I've already mentioned, is Marco. He has Bankai, and a faster growth rate than Erin did. Almost as much as Shin and Nagi here. When I spoke with him recently, he has revealed to me that he has had contact with a Vizard."

"Betrayal!" Soi Fon looked about ready to jump out of the room and hunt down Marco herself. Isis had to quickly step in front of the Captain of the Special Forces.

"Not the positive kind!" she was quick to point out. "However, there's more to it than it seems. He has told me the Vizard introduced herself as Rai Kura. They share the same last name, which I find quite worrying."

"Rai Kura?" Gan rubbed his chin, "I don't recognise that name from my division." None of the Captains did. It meant she was either before the time of recent Captains, or from one of the deceased Captain's Squads.

"She has been attempting to twist his mind, to convince him that Shinigami are, well in essence, the bad guys."

Soi Fon scoffed. Good guys and bad guys was a lie.

"I know," Isis placated, "But for a Shinigami fresh out of the Academy, it's a very strong prospect. Finally, my latest point about Marco is that he has been showing signs of Vizard Reiatsu. As far as I can tell he and his sword are both rapidly repressing it - I have informed him of the Vizard's timebomb nature, and I think he's scared of losing control of body and soul - so he won't embrace it. But it's still a worry.Nagi, is there any way you could use the Vizard body you have, and maybe a sample of Marco's blood I could collect, to try and find a method of repressing the development of his inner Hollow?"

"I can try," Nagi nodded, already caught up with interest in Vizard research.

"To my point though," Isis concluded, "both my Shinigami with rapid growth rates have had either suspected or confirmed association with the Vizard. I do not think they are a cause or consequence, more that their sudden arrival has triggered the interest of the Vizard. It may be a cause for concern."

"Ahem," Kama stepped forward, "Since we've reached this topic, it might be time for me to state my piece."


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2009)

Serp trailed through the grand castle, the emperor had just returned. He was still going crazy, every now and then his eyes would slit like a snakes. And he kept hearing voices. Other people told him that the abnormal was normal, to each person their change was different. 
But now Serp had to be here in the grand castle until he finished this change. And due to his immensely powerful reiryoku it happened all too soon. The power rippled through his body, and his muscles ripped and reformed, his bones becoming elasticated, and his skin changing becoming a full beast. A mask atop his head and a roar filled his chamber.

"Ohhh looks like someone's on their period!" Giggled Morgana.
She walked to his chamber, where a great number of knights already coronated were trying to subdue him.
"Mylady, he is too strong we cannot hold him back, normally for this it would take upto 8 knights, but he had smashed at least 12." Shouted a guard.

"Well I guess I should help, since you little boys lack the power to do so." The air rippled and a second Morgana appeared, she kissed the guard and walked past him into Serp's chamber where the full hollow was trashing everyone.

"Mylady do not it is dangerous!" Shouted the guard.
Both Morgana's looked at him with daggers in their eyes. "You really suggest that I, me, should listen to a little boy like you that got crushed by wiley little snake." 
Morgana pointed one of her hands out toward the guard, lines of reiryoku joining the fingers together making a pentagram. 

"Boom!" Morgana flicked her fingers and sharp flash, the guards top half was missing. Morgana walked up to him and placed her foot on his crouch. "At least I saved your only useful part."

Meanwhile the other Morgana was in the room with the hollow beast.  She had ended it quickly in about another 30 minutes it was done. Inside was Serp naked on the floor covered in some gel like substance. The remains of the full hollow form was in the corner, he had shed it like a skin. Morgana lay cradling the exhausted Serp, rubbing her hands through his wet hair.
"Quite the surprise, I knew you were smart but not this strong." Morgana held up a ring of bone, large enough to fit snuggly on his head. 

Serp just groaned "Levi...levi...levi!"
3 more Morgana's walked into the room and carried the naked man out, while out ther, they crossed Selena's path. 
Selena just looked at 4 morgana's carrying a naked man god knows where and sighed. 

"Wait wait this isn't what it looks like... Ok it is what it looks like."


----------



## InfIchi (May 19, 2009)

at the captains meeting-

"Ahem," Kama stepped forward, "Since we've reached this topic, it might be time for me to state my piece." 	He cleared his throat. "As of now, my fifth seat, Noburu Akira has escaped from soul society." a loud "WHAT!?" Came from most captains. "I do not believe this intent to leave soul society is of a malice nature. indeed, it is because he has become a Vaizard, while not a member of their group."

"How long as he been a vaizard?" Gan seemed to demand an answer. "Days, if not weeks. the transformation happened the last time i sent Akira on a mission. I had found an Arrancars presence on the island of Okinawa and sent Akira to deal with it." He stated. "You sent a fifth seat to deal with an arrancar?" Soi fong questioned his sanity. "The arrancar should not have been as strong as it was." Kama states. 

"But it's reatsu flowed into a spiritually weakened Akira, corrupting his own body and begining the hollow transformation, how he broke free i am still uncertain of but he has mantained control of this state until recently." "And how do you know it was only until recently?" Isis looked at him with narrow eyes. "I keep tabs on my squad." He comments. "Akira's reatsu has sky rocketed and has taken a hollow energy, the shinigami side is nearly completely supressed. 

Added onto this, I know he's gone berzerk in the human world, as only a few hours after he left, two other shinigami fought off my vice captain, third seat Sagi and fifth seat Meeko. Heading for the human world, shouting about Akira. and just before this meeting." Kama sighs. "He seems to have undergone the full transformation, We are in a criticle stage. If Akira loses himself, We will have a vastolorde strengthed hollow on our hands... 

actually, his power is above that of a vastolordes... and singularly... it is above that of most our captains. So, I would like to captrue Noboru akira and attempt to reverse this process, It would aid in my research of Vaizards, Aizen and the Arrancar. despite his transformation, he still means soul society no harm. He simply left for our protection."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2009)

"How would you plan on holding him?" Isis asked, eyes narrowed. She didn't like that Kama had seen this coming, and not asked for help. It struck her of arrogance, that he believed himself in control of this situation. Or even worse, that he knew he was not and did it anyway to see what would happen.

"We've only just begun to ask Nagi about finding a method for either repressing or reversing a Vizard to a Shinigami. As it stands, unless he he's already solved that problem, and Nagi I know you're good but you're not that good, then even if we were to find AND subdue your Akira, I can't see what we'd do next."

"Don't be so hasty, Isis," Shunsui raised an eyebrow, "Abandoning a Shinigami who's in need of help isn't something we as Captains should endorse."

"I just don't see a solution to this problem," Isis stated bluntly. "Too little too late. He's already transformed."

Soi Fon couldn't help but nod to herself at this. At least Isis retained her determined nature in dealing with threats to Soul Society. Gan was thinking to himself on a method of storing Akira safely, while Suza was telling off Isis for being so quick to drop Akira's need for help. Byakuya kept his own counsel.

"Think of this in numbers," Isis sighed, "Akira is obviously one of these 'special Shinigami' that have been cropping up. He's not the first to show either signs of Vizardnature or Vaizard contact, but he is the first to fully transform. And if what Kama says is true and he's stronger than us, that means there's at least one other dangerous timebomb in Seireitei, that being Marco. If the 'special Shinigami' are indeed related such to Vizard that some or all are going to become them, that means dangers spread throughout the Gotei Thirteen. We should be strengthening our own borders first, before going out to save someone we might not even be able to."

~~~

"Considering the Reiatsu level I sensed from here," Selena pointed at the pieces missing from the walls inside the room, "I'd say I'm impressed. Taking down one of his level while still using your clone technique."

Morgana beamed, and one of her clones popped up from nowhere to try and give Selena a hug. Selena dodged around her, keeping her back to the Morgana as the two spun around.

"Try not to break him," Selena made eye-contact with the Morgana she identified as the real one before vanishing from the area, "He might just be worth keeping."


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2009)

Morgana nodded, "I'll try not to break him, but I can't make any promises. And don't underestimate me my dear, my clones or Morgana replica's are sublime" And then the 4 of them carried the mans body away as the 5th on disappeared.

-----
With the captains.
Nagi spoke up. "Now that this issue has been brought to light, I have no doubt that all these events are linked, and these special shinigami should be kept under guard. Even if that means locking me up I still propose the idea. But I must warn you although this is a good idea, I myself must continue research and has no real contact with any Vizard."

Nagi ran a hand through his hair. "If this young man has become a Vizard, not by his own choice it could be assumed he was infected, whether it is viral, intravenous of contact is something we have yet to discover, and contact with the body I have been testing could lead to infection."


----------



## InfIchi (May 20, 2009)

with the captains-

"Well, to begin with everything, i'm inclined to agree with Nagi. hollowization does seem to represent a disease or virus, corrupting the shinigami soul at it's core and reverting it from the resemblince of a plus into a hollow. From my research, i'm also inclined to believe that this corruption will stick with a soul even once it's gone back into the cycle of rebirth." Shunsui raised a brow at this. "Have you researched the subject of Vaizards who've become humans?" 

Kama shook his head. "My research was on those souls that once used to be hollow or arrancar. finding whe're their spirit went when it became a human, and studying it in it's daily life. So far, the results have been, four of ten have become hollow again while still alive. And one of those four reverted back to an arrancar." The news was shocking to most. "In my attempts to understand Aizen aswell as my research in the Arrancar. That is the most i have discovered." 

He clreared his throat. "Onto the matter of Akira, I've created a room for him. I've suspected he would transform weeks ago and have an isolated spot for him. In which the hollow energy should be supressed, allowing us ample time to study him and find out if this is something we can contain. If not, then due to him being within our own land, we can deal with him as we please." 

Isis seemed angry, "Doesn't this put the lives of shinigami at risk! you want to bring-" She was cut off. "The lives of other shinigami are important, but the understanding of the Vaizard and the Arrancar could save countless human souls and prevent further arrancarazation.  in the end, should even 2,000 shinigami die, we could save the lives of all humanity. I do believe that in war, that would be a fair trade off. Sacrifices are always made for the greater good, and we should be the ones to make that sacrifice." 

With Sirc-

"It's too noisy." He sat on his throne, chin resting on his fist. feet under him, so that he could be as comfortable as possible... on a throne of skulls. He sat up properly, slammed his feet on the ground as he got out of his chair and walked out of his door, into the hallway. "I demand silence." He orders, but the Morgana's had already gone. "I see." He senses their residual spirit and shrugs. "An annoyance as always." He comments. 

he then looks down the hall, Selena standing a few doors down. "..." He blinks. "..." she responds. "Good day." Sirc turns and walks down the hallway. "Good day." Selena turns back and returns to her room. "Eh?" Alian peeks out his head and waves at Sirc. "What's going on!" he reaches up for a high five, Sirc simply walks past him. "Damn it, everytime." Alian sweatdrops and drops his hand down. "Freaking stuck up bastard."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 20, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi raised an eyebrow at this.
> "He didn't kill you, the man with the title of one who likes to kill did not kill you?" Nagi looked around at the other captains with the look, 'You know what I mean'.
> 
> "And I am sorry I am not doing this to spite you, but yes we have worked on a mission together and as someone I know, I would like to know what is happening, I don't want one of the other faces I know to just up and leave." He was referencing Erin.
> ...



"Heh."Shin was slightly emberassed by that last remark, he knew it looked bad but he honestly was like that.Maybe a bit too simple perhaps, like how an animal could be mesmerized by something shiny."At the time I had no idea of knowing it wasn't an Arrancar, or Espada, whatever the difference is."This was probably not making him look good either, then again who would expect the Eleventh's captain to have more then a handfull of brain cells."I kinda just assumed it was the top dog, sitting back and watching his cronies do the work, seems like I assumed wrong."



> "But my main concern is, why he didn't kill you and what happened between you blacking out, him leaving and us finding you. If he is the same species as the one we have in the freezer back at barracks, then if he did anything it could be hard to trace, as his cells were unresponsive to treatments and detection techniques."



This was what worried Shin as well, he could remembers bits of the ending, right before he passed out.He wasn't sure what Mit did to him but with all of the people getting infected left and right, Shin was worried."I was wondering that as well, I can only assume he, and as much as this pains me to say this, he got tired of kicking my ass so easily."Shin was really demolished  by the former captain.This was probably the most humiliating thing that had ever happened to him.

"Though unless there's there are anymore accusations or something interesting, I'll be going."Shin announced."I'll be damned if I let that happen again."He was referring to the ass kicking."That means I'll have to double, no triple, my training efforts."Setsuke approached him at this moment and casually rested her zanpakuto, the oil paper parasol, on his shoulder.

Shin winced, the wound was still sensitive."You're not training, you should rest rookie."


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2009)

"I agree putting the lives of any shinigami no matter how much we can gain from it is wrong. I say we dispose of Akira and anyone else that transform as if they were hollow, our zanpaktou's will purify them. But...That is only a last resort I suggest we imprison them for research until they become too hard to handle or no viable way to help can be found." 

Looking at Shin.
"Although no more accusations are being thrown at you, you should heed the ones you already have, and leaving in the middle of a captains meeting merely moments after you arrived is not a good idea."

Nagi looked back at Shunsui.
"From all the data that me and other captains have gathered, I suggest that any and all Shinigami that have gained enormous power in a short time period be kept in quarantine. This includes captains as well. I know the recent battle with the Espada weakened our forces, but the revelation of Akira, is putting all shinigami in the same boat as him, well back in the same boat and should be watched incase anything happens. I believe the maggots nest is free, but we would only use it for a short period and quite frankly its purpose seems not better fit than for this." Looking at Soi Fon. "That would be your empty prison would it not." Leaving a smirk.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2009)

"I don't want Marco thrown into any sort of quarantine, not now," Isis shook her head. "The fact is, he's close enough to a Vizard that any jarring experience would cause a slip, and no matter how I explained it beforehand, going into a situation like that would only cause further degradation. I will keep him close to hand and monitor him, but at this point, I'm going to do my very best to avoid anything which causes a slip in his mental control. It's too risky."


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2009)

"So you are putting his mental safety before the safety of others and most of all Science!" 

Nagi shook his head.
"If he is anything like these new Vizards we have downstairs he will be unpredictable, his powers could range between adjuucas and primera espada level. And whether or not how close he is shouldn't matter, when he completely changes wouldn't it be better to be in a safe place. At least under quarantine he can be monitored and possibly helped."

Nagi smirked.
"Isis, weren't you a captain who gained power oh so quickly as well, maybe that is cause to your objection, hmm."

Looking at Shunsui.
"My suggestion I feel is the best way, I am even offering myself. So these new shinigami as well as the 5 captains, yes I have read the past reports, should be monitored. Soi Fon and Kuchiki I assume will approve."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 20, 2009)

Looking at Shunsui.
"My suggestion I feel is the best way, I am even offering myself. So these new shinigami as well as the 5 captains, yes I have read the past reports, should be monitored. Soi Fon and Kuchiki I assume will approve."

"Yeah, that would be really smart, put more then half of the remaining captains in the Maggot's nest."Shin snorted."If you start on that plan I'll start making big banners that say 'Hiya Espada, why don't ya come in and destroy us all.'"In between snorts and eye rolling he continued with.

"You should quarantine those last remaining brain cells of your's."Setsuka started hushing and pulling Shin away from Nagi, this was bound to end in a fight."No, seriously, this guy start accusing me of being a traitor and his supposed solution is to practically bend over and the let the Arrancars have their way with us."


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2009)

"Actually Soi-fon accused you, and my remaining brain cells are more than what you have, I am trying to help you. I even gave a character witness suggesting that you are not at fault, but now you fight me."
Nagi sighed.

"I understand you don't like me, but understand I am trying to help you, how would you like it if you went mad and killed your friends, any person would rather be safe than sorry. Shin... No sorry Yagami-taichou I am sorry if I have offended you but you are acting to brash, and methinks you dost protest too much, you are injured greatly and to be frank if the espada came, you wouldn't be much to take out in your current state."

Looking back at Shunsui.
"The espada like us need to regroup, we are gonna rest instead, so why not make the best of the situation and allow us to rest under watch. If a threat happens we can be taken out just as easily."


----------



## InfIchi (May 20, 2009)

with the captains-

"It seems i have not explained this situation clear enough. While you waste time bickering with yourselves about what to do, We have a hollow, above the level of a captain, ripping through the human world as if it was one large playground. I suggest we decide what to do quickly, Should Akira fail to overcome his own self, We will have a beast capable of Bankai destroying the world of humans. 

Now, I could understand how you might view the lives of humans insignificant Nagi-kun. But the balance of souls is at risk. I care not what we do when we rest, I care not where we are placed. But i refuse to allow this to go any further. If need be, i will go myself and deal with this problem now." He prepared himself to walk out of the meeting and head to the human world. 

With Kagato-

But on the 12th floor he saw a figure at the end of the corridor that was not fleeing. Who was it, who was giving off such high reiatsu just standing there almost as if waiting for Karakura's new super-villain.  "Fufufufufufuf... So you've arrived." The figure laughed. "I AM KH!" a bright flash of light behind the figure reveals the protector of Karakura! 

"OH?? Karakura hero!?" Kagato exclaims. "NO! I AM KARAKURA HENTAI!!!" the figure shouts, another flash with pillars of pink smoke and the image of bikini models. KH draws their blade and points it at Kagato. "I was gifted with the power to protect Karakura's perverts and teenage school girls!" they point their sword at Kagato. "Now! I shall not allow you to take another stop forward!"


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2009)

With the captains
"Wait, I am unsure of your intentions, do you or do you not agree with my suggestion. And if you require assistance I will be more than happy to help, as I was not injured during the espada attack." Nagi stated.

-----
With Kags
Kagato Laughed.
"Pervert's ey, that name was tossed around me so often I took it to be the gospel truth."
Kagato rose his hand and the air rippled and the reiryoku burst from his hand forming his bow. 
"I am KN! I was gifted with this power, to do with it as I see fit, now I you will let my pass or I shall make you!"

A barbed arrow already prepped.


----------



## InfIchi (May 20, 2009)

Serp said:


> With the captains
> "Wait, I am unsure of your intentions, do you or do you not agree with my suggestion. And if you require assistance I will be more than happy to help, as I was not injured during the espada attack." Nagi stated. "As stated, simply i don't care what you or the commander does with us, I just want to get my fifth seat back and my research underway." Kama states.
> 
> -----
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2009)

Serp said:


> "So you are putting his mental safety before the safety of others and most of all Science!"
> 
> Nagi shook his head.
> "If he is anything like these new Vizards we have downstairs he will be unpredictable, his powers could range between adjuucas and primera espada level. And whether or not how close he is shouldn't matter, when he completely changes wouldn't it be better to be in a safe place. At least under quarantine he can be monitored and possibly helped."
> ...



"I'm putting his mental safety up at that level for your own," Isis retorted. "If the slightest disruption triggers his transformation, I'd rather do it where I am and can control the outbreak, rather than stuck in a pit with a bunch of other Shinigami."

Isis glowered. She didn't like being told what to do with her own Shinigami. A slightly hypocritical attitude since she was still pissed off with how Kama dealt with Akira.

"As it stands, first things first is restraining Akira. Somehow. If Kama says he can hold him, I'll go with what he says. We should probably continue this discussion post neutralisation of the Vizard boy."

"Obvious threats first," Soi Fon smirked, "how headstrong."

"Learnt it from you, boss," Isis craned her head back and smirked just as widely.

"We probably should stop Akira-kun first," Shunsui agreed, "If only because, as Kama points out, the collateral damage would be immense. I think it best half of the ten of us go to retrieve Akira, while the other half remain on guard here."

"I'm going," Isis stepped forward immediately.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Varn watched the lightning crackling through the sky, striking in the forest beyond the borders of Rukongai. Storms were common out here, while closer to the centre, closer to Seireitei, the weather was almost always fine.
> 
> The furthest out a Shinigami usually came was the 60th level, while Varn lived at the very back, as part of the 80th. During a storm, he was most at peace.
> 
> But no one here could sense his power. No one knew the storm of Reiatsu that surrounded him always.



"Hey kid, outta the way!" Varn was roughly pushed aside as the gang trudged past, through the mud, trying to get out of the rain. He sighed, but did not get up. No matter how hard it rained, there'd always be people around.

Life continued as always in this, the 80th District of South Rukongai. So far south, the storms and winds were plentiful. And on the rarest of days, a wisp of air that restored the dreams of those who had been seafarers in a past life. But the forest stretched on uncountable, and beyond it eternal mountains. There was nothing but wild lands, where the Hollow who crossed over would roam.

"Varn!" Looking up, Varn saw the people who had adopted him. They were friends out here, in the cold lands. People he could stick by.

That was what he imagined, as he lay in the mud. The reality was far worse. He was alone.

The rain continued to beat down, a tableau of wild reishi, dancing in the wind of their god.

~~~

"Oh, you were close that time "

Rahs growled, unleashing another arcing bolt of lightning. It was deflected by the sword swung by the cloaked Zanpaktou spirit, who was smiling, encouraging, and critiquing Rahs all at the same time.

For Rahs's part, despite his constant attempts to shut the spirit up once and for all, he followed its advice, for it was good advice. Which only caused Rahs to become more infuriated, and attack harsher, unleashing more of his Reiatsu to permate the spiritual world of Varn Ellis.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Johan," a figure draped in a black cloak stood before the Quincy, "Give us your research. We know you're hiding your discovery."
> 
> "I've found nothing," Johan Ondreas insisted, "There have been no breakthroughs. This...Spiritech, you're insisting upon my developing, it's a dead-end. Why can't you understand that?"
> 
> ...



"Ugh, where am I?" Carlos rubbed his gut, trying to get his stomach to steady. He felt like he was going to throw up at any moment.

"My apologies," a voice - it seemed muted somewhat - came to Carlos. "To fully accommodate your change, we were forced to give you some...medicinal products."

"You drugged me?" Carlos couldn't open his eyes yet. Control of his body was slowly returning to him, but at odd directions. He could move his arms, but not his legs. His toes responded though. And his eyes wouldn't open.

"You should regain full muscular control shortly."

"For your sake you'd best hope I don't," Carlos pointed in the direction of the voice. What followed was that his finger hit a solid glass wall, and bent slightly, causing Carlos to curse and shake his hand. "The fuck did you put me?" And his eyes opened, allowing Carlos to see through the glass tube, to catch a glimpse of a woman wearing a white doctor's coat.

Before he could comment, Carlos looked down at himself.

"AGGGHHHHH!"

He stood up immediately, pressing against the back of the tube, watching blood flow through his veins and his nerves pulse with their own electricity. "AGH!"

"Do not be alarmed," the woman spoke calmly, "You'll have your body back in full working condition within about a day."

"WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU DO TO ME?" Carlos yelled, the suspension liquid holding his skin and muscle-less body together and alive.

"Something that cannot be undone," the woman spoke sternly, "but can be stopped midway. So I advise you to wait quietly until your body has fully restored itself."

And she turned and left, leaving Carlos alone in this weird tube, very thoroughly fucking freaked out.



Shin_Yagami said:


> "We could use the numbers."Honestly Maxi hadn't expected this, he had some plans but between the last one and the next one was a large gap, obviously attacking the Seireitei tomorrow wasn't a good idea.They were still seriously outnumbered, Chronos' idea though would solve that problem."We should get started on it right away, the quicker we have an force capable of rivaling that of the Shinigami's the better."



"As the Primera, your presence is enough to call countless numbers." Chronos continued to direct, to play the sage. "Just like a newly evolved Vasto Lorde would do, walk the land of Hueco Mundo, and they will sense your power and follow. And when they arrive, Vale will transform them into Arrancar. And our numbers will increase immensely.

But it is not just you, any of the Espada could lead huge amounts back here. Were we ten to split up, and return to Las Noches in the manner of a Hierarchy's walk, we would collect thousands, tens of thousands, maybe more."


----------



## LunarCoast (May 21, 2009)

Rai streched out thinking, things where boring in the castle as always. She woundered how Marco was doing currently and how much stronger he had gotten since she last saw him. His Zankaputo overall interested her more, she was never aware of her own Zankaputo being so badly weakend after making contact with a light type zankaputo, normally the abilitys would be disabled but the blade still would slightly penerate the blade. In the case with Marco's Zankaputo's avatar Hikari it blocked it entirely.
She drew her Zankaputo and slashed it through the air and dim glows of light along the hallway.
"Enough of this, worrying is a weakness. Hopefully the prince wont have a personality I hate."

"Too defensive!"Hikari said and lunged her claw at Marco.
Marco blocked and quickly let go of the hilt of his Zankaputo and skidded under her tapping a nerve on her belly causing her to lose the ability to control that perticular area of her body or at least an attempt to, he missed it as always not being very good at locating nerve points. Mainly due to a lack of medical knowledge.
"Missed and dead."She said taking a step back and placeing her paw on him, pinning him to the ground.
"I dont fight dragons... In fact I never will fight a dragon in the real world. You was born from my own soul and spirit."
"True but remember, some hollows maybe dragon like or even Vizard's hollowification maybe similar, it's very unlikly but a possability."
Marco grunted and looked to the side towards the Arch lightning flowing between two seperate spires. A barrier.
"You think Soul Society is truely good in their intentions?"Hikari
"Of course, maybe your unaware but when your barrier brakes that you created it's very likly that we lose all contact with each other. It's an effect of becoming a Vizard. Would you trust me or your darker side and pure instincts?"
"You. I dont want to become a Vizard, or even anything related to a Hollow I rafer die to be honest, can I ask how did you form in a real physical state when I didn't have a Zankaputo at the time?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 21, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo- 

The large Adjuchas that had identified himself as Behemoth roared at the prospect of this insect dethroning him. With a blind rage he leaps into the air tiring to come down on top of the two smaller Adjuchas. This proves to be a futile attempt as the two wolf like Hollow easily evade the attack. Two small cuts open up on either side of the giant as they reappear behind the monster. Roaring with anger Behemoth doesn?t know what to. Lowering his head he takes a deep breath as he begins to try and inhale the two. The sand around Canina and Sabrewulf picks up as a tornado like whirl begins to be sucked into the large monsters mouth. Digging their claws into the terrain the two slowly walk back as Behemoth sucks up a large amount of the white sand that made up this desert hell. The massive winds start to subside as the beast reaches his limit. Then with a terrible chuckle the beast exhales the sand into a acidic storm. 

The two receive only minor burns as they dodge the expanding cloud of death. They regroup several yards out from the action as they observe that the beast is breathing heavy. With out a word the two agree on a course of action. Following his lead Canina falls in line several yards behind the charging Sabrewulf. The attack came swift but Behemoth was able to see that at least the male Adjuchas was attacking. There was no time for him to charge an  attack as the wolf charges in so he  decides on trying to swat the it. Sand flies up under the pressure of Sabrewulf?s stride. He closed the distance quickly and leaves the ground with a massive leap. Behemoth swipes out with his massive right claw. But to his surprise Sabrewulf?s form vanishes and the beast?s attack misses.  Canina, not being to far behind, appears and lands on the giant?s outstretched arm. The blades on her elbows extend and curve downward cutting into the monster?s flesh as she quickly ran the length of his arm. 

Blood paints the night air as Behemoth reels his arm in and clutches it with a painful howl. With his attention averted Sabrewulf lands on the beast mask and swipes out with his claws. A faint black glow can be seen briefly before his claws dig into the mask. A black spark erupts from the point of impact and tares a jagged trail up the Hollow?s mask exploding on his left eye. Behemoth rears back in pain. Sabrewulf leaps back to the desert floor landing by Canina as the beast clutches at his eye.  The monster backs away as he howls in pain. With a whistle Sabrewulf signals the circling Ratbat that it was time had come to end this fight. With a screech the bat like Hollow quickly dive bombs downward toward the injured giant. His wing flap out with a thunderous crack grabbing Behemoth?s attention. With out an instant?s hesitation Ratbat unleashes an earsplitting sonic scream. The attack is especially painful at close rage as the monsters eyes and ears begin to bleed. Disoriented the beast stumbles back grabbing at his now crimson mask and head. The housing on Sabrewulf?s back pops open as he charges forward. His Reiatsu forms the black metallic canon as he vanishes from view. Reappearing on a larger spine on Behemoth?s stomach he looks up and shouts out to gain the beast?s attention.

The beast looks down, although his vision is blurred and double he quickly makes out the red glowing energy that has been gathered and concentrated on the smaller Adjuchas? back. For the first time in his existence as a Menos Behemoth was scared. In a shaky voice he begins to speak. ?Please don?t??..?  

-Soul Society- 

It was indeed getting late and the two had classes tomorrow. Markus? proposition sounded great to James. They charge one another for the final clash of the evening. The sound the swords made echoed through the empty halls as each poured their heart in soul into their attack. Marcus quickly gains the upper hand though, falling back on his years of fighting and perfecting his Roman fighting style as both a living man in the mortal world and in the Rukongai. With a snap of his wrist Marucs knocks the left sword out of James? hand. The momentary distraction that it caused allowed Marcus to land a thunderous knee into James? abdomen. Stumbling back James clutches his stomach as Marcus charges in connecting with a powerful shoulder tackle. 

Hitting the ground hard James rolls over his shoulder and lands flatly on his stomach. James forces himself to his knees, looking up he sees that the tip of Marcus? wooden sword is pointed between his eyes. With a light laugh James drops his other weapon and holds both his hands up as a goofy smile crossed his lips ?You win again Marcus.? he says with a laugh. Pulling his sword back Marcus hold out his left hand out and helps his friend off the ground. The two quickly put the practice swords up. Marcus grabs his Zanpaktou and places it in his belt as the two walk out the door. James elbows Marcus as they walk down toward the Academy Barracks ?Shouldn?t you  have graduated by now?? James teased in reference to Marcus already having his own Zanpaktou.  Marcus just shook his head at the redundancy of the question as he adjusted the sword.  ?Me? How long have you been in the academy?? Marcus teased right back. James? eyes narrowed at the comment ?Hey that is a low blow man, you know I have an attention problem. If you weren?t such a good friend I?d have to whoop your ass.?

Marcus laughs  ?Whoop my ass? Didn?t we just leave the Dojo? We can go back if you want to.? James sticks his tongue out to the statement and then folds his arms over his chest.  ?Hey James, can I crash with you until they can get me a new room?? James opens on of his eyes and looks at Marcus ?First you whoop my ass then insult me, now you want me to let you crash at my place? You mad?? James tries to keep a straight face, but bust out into a wild laugh anyway, ?Sure, but your sleeping on the floor!? Marcus shakes his head at the comment as James bust out into laughter again.


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2009)

"Urgh...." Ssob sits up and rubs his head. "Did i miss something?" He looks around. "Ara? why are we all sitting down? where's the captains? where's the town? Did i die and this is hell? Am i trapped for all eternity talking to you!?" He points at Reaper. "Truly... the hell of hells as befallen me.... I never wished to be trapped in hell...." WHAM! reaper smacks Ssob with the barrel of one of his guns. "Oi, Get it together, you're at an Espada meeting." 

"Oh? what are we doing?" ssob blinked. "Deciding what to do next." Vale comments. "cool! I vote for cake and icecream! then take a nice nap, maybe a warm bath! afterwards we could go and-" WHAM! another attack from reaper. "Shut it. This is a serious meeting." 

With Neku-

Three days traveling the sands of heuco mundo. The group is growing tired. "Damn it, There's nothing to freaking eat anymore!" Joseph shouts. "Who the hell at all the food!?" Baeken tosses her bag into the sand. "No idea." Neku burps. "YOU BASTARD!!!" Max and Joseph jump ontop of him, punching away. "Oi! CUT IT OUT!" Isac rushes over and tries to pull the two off.

"YOU ATE ALL THE FOOD!?" Baeken and Henry growl. "geez, It's not like there was much left anyway, just a sandwhich." He pushes Joseph and Max off and brushes the sand away. "I'LL KILL YOU!" Henry reaches out to grab Neku's neck, he simply punches him in the face and sends him back. "We've been looking for this jewel for three days, we haven't found it yet. We should go back." Neku adjusts his shirt. 

"We have no means of going back without the jewel." Baeken comments. "EH!?" Neku, Max, Isac and Joseph's jaws drop. "The idea was for us to get the jewel an use it to enhance my pocket ability, ripping a hole from hueco muno to earth." WHAM! everyone falls over. "YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME!" Neku shouts and stomps off. "I'M FINDING THAT JEWEL AND GETTING US OUT OF HERE!" 

"AH!!! WAIT NEKU!!!" Isac rushes off after him. "Damn, better go after him." Max sighs. "Wait." Baeken, Halsia, Henry and Zetma stop them. "Why don't we have a little conversation about that friend of yours... Neku." Baeken grins.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 21, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "As the Primera, your presence is enough to call countless numbers." Chronos continued to direct, to play the sage. "Just like a newly evolved Vasto Lorde would do, walk the land of Hueco Mundo, and they will sense your power and follow. And when they arrive, Vale will transform them into Arrancar. And our numbers will increase immensely.
> 
> But it is not just you, any of the Espada could lead huge amounts back here. Were we ten to split up, and return to Las Noches in the manner of a Hierarchy's walk, we would collect thousands, tens of thousands, maybe more."



"Leaving Las Noches unprotected isn't wise, just in case the palace would get attacked."Maxi commmented."We should keep about half of the Espada here, I don't care who goes or not."He then added."I'll be going though."Maxi got up and glanced at his fraccion."Luciela you'll be coming with me, Kuma I want you to keep an eye out here."

He then turned back to the Esapda."Any volunteers?"He was confident enough to order them but he considered that he personally would've been more productive if he had chosen to go himself instead of being told to do something by an arrogant bastard.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2009)

Chronos raised an eyebrow. At least he could think for himself when the moment called.

"I would like to go," he stood. It had been a long time since his first walk. Great things had happened on that day.


----------



## Serp (May 22, 2009)

Kagato faced this KH, and smiled. He hirenkyaku'd towards them, jumping up in the air, arrow's prepped directly above the KH.

"Ha feel the force of the KN, Karakura Nemisis!" Kagato shouted as he released a volley of 200 arrows over the KH.

"Well heeeeeeeeeeeeero, you think your worthy enough to battle me! ME! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Kagato was enjoying this far too much.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 22, 2009)

"I never was in a physical form, nor was around then your thinking of something or someone else."Hikari stated. She took a step back and pulled her paw off him. "But I cant imagen it being anything new, probly just a fragment of your imagenation."
"Imagenation... It wouldn't be able to cause harm to me then now could it?"
"If you truely believe in something it's possible anyway, dont try any techniques you cant use. It causes problems. Anyway you been hre too long it might damage your already weakend barrier."
"I guess, just have to keep developing a more powerful barrier every time it gets disrupted."
Hikari said in responce, "No. that barrier should be enough and Rai's here."
"Wha?"Marco said waking up. "She lied..."He muttered and looked around no one in sight or any high or similar raistus nearby...


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

The plea  of the giant Hollow feel of deaf ears. Not even allowing Behemoth to finish his sentence, Sabrewulf cuts loose with the Cero he had charged. The canon that floated in the housing on his back rocked backward as the blast rocketed forward. The sound of the attack was like the firing of several large canons at once. The sand that Behemoth stood on reverberated under the blast. The attack completely obliterates Behemoth’s head as silence falls across the immediate area. The body falls on it’s knees as Sabrewulf leaps from the spine to the side of Canina. The weight of the body shifts back as the body crumples under it’s own weight. With a thunderous crash the body hits the  sandy floor of the desert and throws up a dust cloud. After the housing folds back down on his back and  with a motion of his head Sabrewulf directs his team to dig in.

As the dust starts to settle the ravenous sound of a feeding frenzy is heard. Smaller scavenger like Hollows poke their heads out of the sand drawn by the smell of large amounts of fresh blood. They inch to a safe distance, their tongues rub across the teeth of their mask in anticipation of getting even a morsel of the kill. The three that were eating barely even noticed the smaller Hollow that appeared around them even a large group was of little consequence, they could number more then a 1000 to 1 and still not be able to overrun their group.  The biggest thing that the three had to worry about was that all the Reiatsu that is spilling into the air would attract other Adjuchas class Hollow or even Vasto Lordes. The Adjuchas could be dealt with, but if a Vasto Lorde showed up they would have to retreat.

They ate on the body for what seemed like a hour and still hadn’t finished it. Sabrewulf had, had enough of this particular taste and looked to his comrades whom also seemed that they were getting sick of it as well. Shaking his head he spit’s a little bit of the Hollow out.  “This guy is leaving a bad taste in my mouth, you  guys ready to find something else to eat?” he said as he smacked his tongue on the roof of his mouth. Canina and Ratbat only nod as they stand. Like before Ratbat leads the charge as he flies high into the air and soars off. With a hop the other two are in hot pursuit. Sabrewulf catches one of the smaller Hollow as he and Canina blow past them with a crunch and a slurp Sabrewulf is again happy as he has a better taste in his mouth. The small Hollow converge and begin to eat on what was left as Sabrewulf and Canina disappear over the horizon. Comically they again scatter after only a few moments as another Adjuchas class shows up and begins to restore his power as he eats.   

-Soul Society- 

Marcus had made it to class a little earlier then usual and was greeted by an assignment to the real world. It seemed that all the Divisions were busy. And they need someone to accompany a research team to the real world to investigate a scene of a Hollow attack on three members of the Gotei 13.He was confused, but he was quickly pointed to the door and told that it shouldn’t be too dangerous and that he was just being sent as a body guard type deal to keep the team from being annoyed by any Hollow that may be in the area. Marcus shrugs as he walks from the Academy, he was to meet the team in front of the 12 Division Barracks. All the while he wonder why they weren’t sending a certified Shinigami, but orders were orders and as long as he got an A for this he didn’t care it just put him that closer to getting into the Gotei 13. In a little better spirit he hums in his head as he walks along. Soon he was standing with the group of researchers as seven Hell Butterfly show up. The gate to the real world appear before then as the Butterfly circle around them. 

As it opens Marcus falls in line as they make their way into the opening.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I'm putting his mental safety up at that level for your own," Isis retorted. "If the slightest disruption triggers his transformation, I'd rather do it where I am and can control the outbreak, rather than stuck in a pit with a bunch of other Shinigami."
> 
> Isis glowered. She didn't like being told what to do with her own Shinigami. A slightly hypocritical attitude since she was still pissed off with how Kama dealt with Akira.
> 
> ...



"I'll go as well."Shin answered, he refrained from mentioning he had known Akira as well, he was incriminated enough as it was."No, you won't."Setsuke glared at him."You're still injured, the only thing you'll do is rest so that you can heal up again."She then turned to the rest of the captains."I think it might be best if I stay here and keep an eye on this genius here."Then she added.

"Well this would depend of course on whether or not we will be imprisoned along with half of the captains."She still didn't care much for Nagi, and she certainly wasn't looking forward to being looked up with that creep.She was sure she he had something planned, but she wasn't the type to go against orders so it all depended on Shunsui.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2009)

"There'll be no imprisonment," Isis shook her head. "While the current Shinigami show either signs of Vizard contact, nature or simply threat, there has been nothing, completely nothing, but suspicion for us. Unless there's some proof I'm going to be a danger, and I assure you there isn't, I won't run with it."

"That's too forward," Gan shook his head, "you shouldn't be that forceful, there's better ways to say these things."

"I don't feel like finding nicer words," Isis glared back.

"Byakuya and Soi Fon will both be going on the retrieval," Shunsui pointed out. "Since Shin is injured, Setsuka is offering to keep him out of trouble and Gan and Suza both tired from their battle, I'll also have Minamara and myself going along. That's five. Minamara, could you send a message to your division to prepare the holding room for Akira once we have him?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 22, 2009)

With the Captains-

"Byakuya and Soi Fon will both be going on the retrieval," Shunsui pointed out. "Since Shin is injured, Setsuka is offering to keep him out of trouble and Gan and Suza both tired from their battle, I'll also have Minamara and myself going along. That's five. Minamara, could you send a message to your division to prepare the holding room for Akira once we have him?"

Kama smirked. "The holding room has already been prepped, I had it prepared in case such an event were to arise and one of our own had become infected. As a fight with the arrancar has the potential to corrupt the soul." This was a lie, Kama had a feeling that Akira would go berzerk, so he had the room prepped for when he did, ofcourse, he didn't foresee him having to drag akira back...

With Kagato-KH

Kagato faced this KH, and smiled. He hirenkyaku'd towards them, jumping up in the air, arrow's prepped directly above the KH."Ha feel the force of the KN, Karakura Nemisis!" Kagato shouted as he released a volley of 200 arrows over the KH."Well heeeeeeeeeeeeero, you think your worthy enough to battle me! ME!MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" Kagato was enjoying this far too much

From a cloud of dust, KH's voice echoes. "In the bleakest times, The hero of the ages arises!" Kagato lands on the other side of the hallway. "How did you survive?" He growls. "KARAKURA HENTAI CAN NOT BE DEFEATED BY THE LIKES OF YOU!" when the dust clears, KH's armor is shown to be scratched and torn on the right arm and left leg. "HENTAI BEAM!" KH clasps their hands together, two glowing balls form infront of each fist and fire off towards KN.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 23, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With the Captains-
> 
> "Byakuya and Soi Fon will both be going on the retrieval," Shunsui pointed out. "Since Shin is injured, Setsuka is offering to keep him out of trouble and Gan and Suza both tired from their battle, I'll also have Minamara and myself going along. That's five. Minamara, could you send a message to your division to prepare the holding room for Akira once we have him?"
> 
> Kama smirked. "The holding room has already been prepped, I had it prepared in case such an event were to arise and one of our own had become infected. As a fight with the arrancar has the potential to corrupt the soul." This was a lie, Kama had a feeling that Akira would go berzerk, so he had the room prepped for when he did, ofcourse, he didn't foresee him having to drag akira back...



"Then if no one has any more immediate objections, we should engage this mission immediately." Shunsui left the floor open one finally time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 23, 2009)

With the captains

"Then we will be taking our leave."Setsuka quite forcibly dragged the weakened Shin outside."Yagami-taicho?"Sakurako was surprised by the scene but quickly recovered herself."Shuushin-taicho."She greeted the other captain, and Kaori did the same.The two had been waiting outside for the duration of the meeting now."You two are subordinates of his?"Setsuka asked and was answered with nods from both of them."Alright, your captain is quite injured so I wanted to bring him to his quarters so that he could rest."Shin started squirming even more so, forcing Setsuka to knock him out.

"I'm sorry about that Yagami-san."She placed him over her shoulder."If you two could lead the way I would appreciate it."And with that the group rushed towards the Eleventh division.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

Canina and Sabrewulf only run a short distance before Ratbat stops them by circling around them screeching like a mad bat. Sabrewulf growls  ?Settle down and tell me what is going on.? as he slams his left paw into the sand. Ratbat takes a deep breath as he circles and finally lands in front of Canina and Sabrewulf. ?Boss? he says in his usually raspy tone, ?there is a small group of Gillian?s being lead by an Adjuchas just a little beyond the dune behind me!? Sabrewulf?s eyes narrow as he looks to the dune in front of them, his brain is already in motion, the Gillian themselves would be very little to them evolution wise, but if the Adjuchas was large enough the combined meal could be quite beneficial to them. His sharp mind immediately decides on several courses of action as he started to walk toward the dune.

With a motion of his head the other two follow as Ratbat makes a small leap and lands on Sabrewulf?s back. They reach the dune in no time. Just over it was a small decline that made almost a bowl shape and in the center of the bowl heading away from them were the group of Hollow that Ratbat had said were there. Sabrewul?f eyes trained on the front of the group, it did appear to be an Adjuchas. It looked to be larger then himself about the size of a large grizzly. This would work Sabrewulf thought. If he could have smiled he would have as he gave his orders.  ?I?ll head though the pack of Gillian and kill the lead one, in the confusion you two round up the other Gillian. Kill them if you like. I?ll take on the Adjuchas.? Sabrewulf says as he motions for Ratbat to get off. 

Canina and Ratbat nod in agreement as Sabrewulf begins to stalk down the hill, as soon as he gets to level ground his form vanishes as he begins an all out run. Taking this as the signal Ratbat takes to the air as Canina takes off after him. As she hits the  desert floor the lead Gillian roars as claws marks tear though it?s large body. Adding to the confusion Ratbat dives down releasing his sonic scream. The bear like Hollow turns to see what the commotion is about. He ends up face to face with Sabrewulf. He blinks as he jumps back ?Where did you come from and what to you think you are doing?? the Hollow says in a calm deep voice as his gaze falls past Sabrewulf to the Ajduchas that were rounding up his followers and to the dead Gillian that lay behind the wolf Adjuchas that was before him. The Gillian roared in submission as Canina and Ratbat forced them into a tight group. 

 ?Me? No one to concern yourself with. And what we are about to do is have dinner.? The bear Hollow?s eyes narrow under it?s mask as it rears up on two legs bringing it?s left front leg high above his head, his deadly claws stretched wide. ?I?ll show you a thing or two, you insolent whelp!? It roared as it brought it?s claws down with incredible force. -Nothing-  The bear is confounded as he looks around him. Sabrewulf had vanished. Hearing someone clearing their throat the bear turns around to see Sabrewulf sitting behind him. The bear?s eyes widen as he sees that Sabrewulf is holding a paw in his mouth. Looking down at it?s left paw it sees only a nub. The sand below it is painted a nice hue of red. The bear looks back up to his attacker and stutters ?What are you?? Sabrewulf spit?s the paw out and looks back to the Bear as he stands  ?As I said nothing to concern yourself with.? 

-Forrest that the Hollow Attack Occurred-

The small group hadn?t been there long and Marcus could already tell something was wrong the residual Reiatsu that the killer had left was still heavy even though it was several hours old. He also couldn?t shake the feeling that he had felt this Reatsu before. It was different but still familiar. Marcus scratches his head as he walks around watching the researchers gather data. He kept on eye on them and one eye for any Hollow that may come to attack them. As he kept an eye out he could hear some of their chatter as they talked amongst themselves. He picked up words like ?Officer Level? and ?Adjuchas Class?. His eyes narrow at the prospects he heard as a rustling in the bushes catches his attention.  ?Watch out in front of you!? Marcus draws his sword as the voice in his mind alerts him to probable danger.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2009)

With Neku-

"YOU PIECE OF SHIT!"  WHAM! Josef slams his fist into Neku's face and sends him to the ground. "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT FOR!" He shouts. the two seem to be alone in the sands. "WHAT DO YOU MEAN!? YOU KNOW DAMN WELL WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!" suddenly Max and Isac come running over a dune. "HEY! let's calm down here!" Isac tries to stop Josef from hitting Neku. 

"Baeken told us all about it." Max throws a punch. "YOU WERE WORKING WITH THE JOUTEI!" Josef shouts. "THIS ENTIRE DAMN TIME YOU WORKING WITH THEM!" WHAM! he throws another punch, Neku blocks it. "I WASN'T WORKING WITH THEM! REMEMBER OUR PLAN! TO STOP THEM FROM GETTING THE JEWEL!" He pushes Josef back. "THE HELL DOES IT MATTER NOW?! YOU GETTING THE JEWEL IS THEM GETTING THE JEWEL!"

At the top of the dune, Baeken stands grinning. "Fool, Never try to stand in our way." Josef fires an arrow at Neku. "WHAT THE HELL IS WITH YOU!?" Neku shouts. "I WONT LET YOU GET THE JEWEL!" Josef shouts. "with how strong you are now! you'll only create trouble!" He pulls out two ginto tubes. "I told you already! I'm not doing anything!"

Josef holds his left hand high in the air. With his middle and index finger extended. His right hand has the same fingers extended, however they point to the ground. He forms a circle with the two hands then draws a cross in the circle. Following up, he Draws a dual pentagram in the air, circles the two, clasps  his hands and releases the gintos when both hands unfold.

"I won't be beat by crappy tubes!" Neku throws a punch, The first ginto explodes into black wraps that bind Neku with a demonic mask. The second ginto then forms a mass of black around him, slowly solidifying with the image of a demon. "WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO!?" isac grabs Josef's collar. "I DID WHAT NEEDED TO BE DONE! Neku was a threat! if he was working with the Joutei then we would have no way of beating them!" 

Josef tosses isac aside and marches off. "YOU IDIOT! HE HAD THE PLAN TO DEFEAT THE JOUTEI!" Isac shouts. "WE'LL MAKE OUR OWN PLAN!" Josef keeps marching off. Baeken just stands with a grin acorss her face. "Everything went according to plan."

With the captains-

"Well then, Let's us leave." the chosen five march out of the meeting and towards the gate to the human world.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 24, 2009)

"Jeeze, that's nasty," Isis was reading the Reiatsu patterns ahead, "You weren't kidding when you said the kid was strong."

"Between the five of us, suppression should not be difficult," Byakuya began to drift toward the source of the heavy Reiatsu, preparing to use Shunpo.

The other Captains nodded and the five moved as one unit.

"Bakudou Sixty One: Six Staves of Binding Light!"

Isis and Byakuya appeared directly overhead, and combined the same binding Kidou to create a 12 point seal on the Hollow presence below them. No way it'd last more than a few moments, but it was enough to begin with.

Kama appeared before Sagi and Meeko, Shunsui a step ahead, sword drawn.

Soi Fon was in hiding, preparing to rush Akira the moment he turned to the Captain Commander and cut out a leg or something else, to prevent movement.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 24, 2009)

"He doesn't have enough upper consciousness for my Zanpaktou to have any effect," Isis began to circle, trying to get the Hollow Akira's attention off of her.

"Scatter, Senbonzakura."

The blitz of tiny sword fragments washed over Akira, forming a white maelstrom around him.

"Binding Kidou?" Byakuya raised an eye.

"Ah, right," Isis crossed her hands, and began working on a fully incanted Six Staves. She didn't have the skill for one much higher than that.

Shunsui was preparing the first song of the ninety-ninth, however.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 24, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

The bear Hollow sticks it’s bloody nub under it’s right arm. Shuffling back it’s angrily roars as it’s jaws lock open. Red particles charge quickly as it executes a Cero. The sand splits up like water as the beam of highly concentrated energy rockets to ward it’s target. It explodes as it hits where Sabrewulf stood. The bear laughs as he can’t sense Sabrewulf’s presence anymore. Turing to take care of his pack he is confronted by the wolf that he thought he just vaporized. Before the Hollow could even blink three claw marks carve their way across his mask. The Hollow’s other paw shoots up and covers it’s face as blood sprays into the night air. It roars are painfully pitiful as it stumbles backward. From behind him Sabrewulf hears Canina growl “Oi, Sabre quit toying with you food so we can eat!” The female hollers, the annoyance in her voice sent shivers down Ratbat’s spine and he wasn’t even getting yelled at.

Sabrewulf’s eyes cut to the side in annoyance as the bear in front of him gathers enough composure to realize that this could be very well the end of his life it’s eyes narrow as it leaps back all the while charging his Reiatsu. As he hits the ground he digs his good forepaw into the sand unleashing all of his charged energy. The sand erupts into a rushing attack with Reiatsu sharpened sand that was heading toward Sabrewulf the Bear roars “Earth Sphere” as he stands to his full height head raised in claimed victory.  Sabrewulf’s chuckles at the attack that was coming toward him. Leaping back he lands on his hind feet as he brings his paws together with a strong clapping motion. While a white charge runs down the length of his left forepaw a black one runs down the length of  the right. The collide at the front of his paws and mix together into a smoky grey color that quickly turns to a sickle shape and rockets off spiraling end over end like a circular saw. 

It impacts the on coming attack and splits it like a hot knife though butter. The sand loses forward momentum and collapses to the wayside as Sabrewulf falls back to all fours. The bear doesn’t even get a chance to react to his attack being so effortlessly stopped as the Twilight Sickle turns horizontal and hits it at the midsection. Blood pours from his mouth as the upper portion of it’s body falls forward and the lower section falls to the back. Sabrewulf quickly appears next to the bear’s head. Leaning his head down close to it’s ears and whispers  “Claw of the Twilight” as he extends his head to the Hollows throat it swallows hard. With a single bite Sabrewulf rips the Hollow’s throat out ending it’s life. Sabrewulf then  walks around the Hollow and sinks his teeth into it’s chest. Greedily he eats the two most powerful portions of the soul. With a powered howl he looks to his comrades  “Leave the Gillian for now, come and eat your shares of the main course.” Sabrewulf says as he walks toward the Gillian he had killed. Ratbat and Canina don’t argue as the make their way past Sabrewulf as he begins to eat the Gillian he had killed. Soon they too were eating. 

-Forest-

Marcus isn’t even able to completely draw his sword from it’s scabbard as a large dinosaur like Hollow springs from the thick of the forest. It’s large scaly tail whips around slamming into Marcus’ ribcage sending him into a nearby tree. He bounces off the tree hard and hit’s the ground with a resounding thud. His grip on his Zanpaktou  begins to loosen as his vision starts to blur and blacken. Seeing that Marcus no longer posed an immediate threat it’s head turns to the scientist that Marcus was guarding. Although they were Shinigami with Zanpaktou, they were scientist not field agents. They were so petrified that they couldn’t even draw their swords. Meanwhile that same strange yet familiar voice came to Marcus.  “Marcus, snap out of it Soldier. Your allies need you NOW!”  Marcus’ fingers wrap slightly around his Zanpaktou as the darkness that had enveloped his vision began to lighten. Colors and shapes came back as Marcus grips the handle of his sword hard. Screaming  “Over here beast!” Marcus grabs to Hollow’s attention as he stands. 

Seeing the opponent it thought was none danger back up the Hollow screeches in anger as it charges. As Marcus rights himself he realizes he is in trouble not only is his vision blurred. It’s doubled. And his foggy mental condition didn’t help either. Almost navigating blind Marcus steadies himself and swings his sword with deadly accuracy. Well it would have been if he didn’t hit the double. The head of the Hollow connects hard with Marcus’ sternum forcing the Shinigami back as it’s tail wrapped around it’s opponent’s left leg. With a snag the Hollow brings Marcus down and toward him. It’s claws rake across his face allowing his blood to mist into the air. Marcus rolls to his stomach off the impact. The Hollow screeches with delight as he circles his prey. Not even getting a chance to fully get to his feet Marcus gets rocked by another stiff tail shot that ricochets him off another tree. He coughs up blood as he falls to the ground.  As the Hollow draws closer to end Marcus’ life he is rapidly brought into his inner world. 

Opening his eyes Marcus finds himself in a Roman Arena. The stands however are empty. Looking around he wonders if it was all a dream and he had just woken up. _ No it couldn’t have been_ he thinks, _ it was far too real._ This is when he notices the deep pit in the center of the arena. From it bellowed the darkest, blackest smoke Marcus had ever seen. Curiosity takes him as he walks over to it. Peering into the pit he sees nothing at first not even the fire that produced the smoke. But that soon changes as three pairs of crimson eyes open in the darkness. Startled Marcus stumbles backward as a voice booms form the pit  “Call it!” Marcus not knowing what is going on shakily replies  “Call what? as he peers back over into the darkness as another voice booms  “Our name Marcus!” Marcus face turns puzzled as he tries to look pass the darkness to glimpse with what he may be speaking with.  “Have you not heard us the many times we have cried it out wanting you to take notice?” Marcus’ face turns pale as he falls to his butt and runs his hands though his hair. They see that he can now fully hear them and they say  “It is Cerberus! Call it NOW!” the voices holler in unison.


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2009)

Two glowing balls of energy came streaming towards Kagato, they were fast but was he fast enough to dodge.
The balls came and Kagato back flipped out the way, but they were still coming, he hirenkyaku'd on the spot swirling 360 degrees on a platform of reishi. One of the balls hit his left shoulder and sent him flying back to the other end of the corridor. 

"Arg!" Kagato winced, as he looked at his left arm, and licked to blood now dripping from his lip.

"It seems I have underestimated you." Kagato spoke as he lie on the floor, and then instantly as if flying, darted forward horizontally head first at KH.

----
With Tabs.
"Ok ok, whats your daughters name, I am sure I have a file on her somewhere, she is jailbait right, my favourite material for you know..."

Tabris just looked around.
"Anyways, yea tell me her name, I don't really need it but I like to have it when I do this crazy mindfuck thing."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 25, 2009)

Lilith was actually keeping Ream back with her own Reiatsu as a warning. He REALLY didn't like Tabris.

For her part, she found that his attitude had dissolved further as well. Whatever the hell happened to him, honestly, she'd rather not know.

"Selia Tarn," Lilith stated. "That's her Reiatsu inside that crystal I gave you, in case you didn't figure it out."


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2009)

Tabris smiled, a large blissful smile.
"Selia ey, I remember her she had a run in with Kagato on this day at this time, and also here and here." he said pointing to his chart, which had alot of graphs and dates and looked very stalkerish.

"She was quite the looker, if I do say so myself, your beauty and tits and very headstrong if I do say so myself."

Tabris closed his eyes and took a deep breath, and then opened them. They had gone completely black. And then as if dead he stopped moving even the faintest of movements stopped.

Tabris was in his astral form, walking the astral plains. Where everyone was, the stronger the reiatsu the denser their form looked. The air was misty and people evapoured and lingered at different times, but Tabris could always track within this dimension. 

Eventually he found the signature, but then lost it, it was strange then found it again. It was as if someone was flicking a light switch off and on. The outcome was obviously that Selia wasn't truly here, but was still at the same time. Tabris could think of a few answers but couldn't be fucked.

He returned to his body. His eyes regained the spark of life and went back to normal.
"Well yea, I found her, then didn't find her. Its like she is on the edge. But thats the kicker I don't know what edge, the edge of life, dimension, time, whatever. Its just that her signature is weak but erratic." 

Tabris placed his hand on his chin.
"Come to think of it, I might have asked before but where are we, this place looks very edgy, there are no knights or servants or wenches." 

Tabris looked at Ream. "I bet you were driving and wouldn't ask for directions and now your here, in redneck land." Tabris sighed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2009)

Selia sighed as she woke up in the morning. There was a dull beat in the back of her skull, like the warning of a coming storm.

Valen was still asleep, he'd be out for a few hours yet. Selia had found she was the early riser of the two.

A lot of time had passed since she had come to this place. It seemed strange, that time could fly by so quickly. She had lost a lot of the memories she knew were missing. These days, almost all the time, she felt that she belonged.

But today, there was something wrong.

"I don't like this weather," Selia stared up at the overhanging clouds. Lilith and Zeke were eating breakfast with her, Lilith's stomach round with the child she and the head warrior had formed.

"It doesn't seem so bad," Lilith craned her neck back, "You're worrying."

"I am worried," Selia was serious, "I just get...a really bad feeling. Zeke, could you carry the sword with you today? I think it might be good to have it on hand."

"You want me to carry it around?" Zeke looked at her incredulously, "You may be a powerful Priestess, but still, carrying that around, it'll worry people, they'd get edgy."

"I'd prefer edgy and worried to dead," Selia was watching the clouds further, "something feels really bad. I'm serious here."

"Fine," Zeke sighed, standing up and stretching, "I'll get it."

Most of the day passed with Selia sticking close to Zeke and Lilith. Valen noticed her edginess immediately, but she seemed too distracted by it to let herself be distracted from it. The other people of the Gathering could feel the tension around her as well. And she was the special Priestess, the one with powers that went unknown. She had to know something they didn't, didn't she?

At the third hour of the afternoon, the sky tore apart, and the wash of fear that came over Selia communicated it in a scream. A moment after, a massive shape crashed onto the ground, rising upwards. It was many times smaller than a Cloaked One, but the presence it gave off, the scent of death, was infinitely stronger. It was something no one had ever seen before.

"Fallen!" Selia screamed, alerting everyone present. Those spirits that still remained with the Gathering rushed it, to try and hold it down so Zeke could slay it, as only the living could touch the Deathstone Blade. But with little more than a shrug, the Fallen had sliced them apart, tearing their spirits to ribbons of blood and flesh.

"Fallen?" Selia's breath was sucked in, as the beast spoke, its eyes boring into hers. It could speak. The Fallen could speak. What nightmare was this? "What a pitiful word, I am Hollow."

"Hollow."

Selia repeated the word, as sections of her memory and mind sealed by the trauma, by the pain and the fear, began to reconnect.

"LOOK OUT!" Zeke rushed the Fallen, swinging the sword. He connected with its side, intending to cut out its gut. What happened, instead, was that the sword barely made its way through the very outer layer of skin.

"Ow," the Hollow swatted Zeke aside, sending him flying, the sword dislodged from his hands, falling before Selia. "The hell was that?"

The creature turned and lumbered over to where the Warrior of the Gathering had been knocked. Valen, who could see the Fallen thanks to the action of Selia's presence on him, began to throw rocks at it. One clunked off its mask, causing it to grunt in annoyance and hit the next one, sending it back to Valen at incredible force, and exploding on contact with his skull.

"VALEN!"

The beast ignored Selia's scream, and turned back to Zeke, who was dragging himself up. "Hmpf." Its speed was beyond anything anyone here could achieve, and in a mere moment, Zeke was impaled on its clawed hand. Shaking its hand, the body was dislodged, and it hit the ground. When Zeke groaned and pulled himself to a stand, it was as a spirit.

"NOOOOO!" Lilith's shriek was lost among the screams of panic everyone felt, seeing Zeke's unmoving body. For Zeke's part, he was in just as much shock.

"Zeke!" Selia rushed past the Hollow, holding on to the Deathstone blade, "Take it, it's yours!"

"I'm dead now," Zeke's ghost looked at her in annoyance, "I can't hold it."

"You can!" Selia insisted, holding out the blade while the Hollow looked nonplussed, wondering what to attack next, "Believe me, you can."

Though he looked doubtful, Zeke reached out a hand, and placed it on the sword. It was wonderment in his eyes, as he realised he could touch it, hold it still. And Selia knew what would happen, even before seeing it. Watched the roughly hewn sharp piece of stone, their best defence, begin to change, to convert, to match the soul of the one carrying it. Zeke too began to change, as his body became stronger than it ever had been in life, and a black robe replaced the simple clothes he had worn before.

It was done.

"Eh, the hell are you?" The Hollow towered above the two, deciding to have the man's soul to eat first. No one could oppose those of his level. Those that tried died soon enough. That was why, for the first time, he felt fear as the man blitzed past him, and his arm fell, cut to ribbons with ease.

"THE FUCK IS THIS?"

Zeke's strength was formidable. He had bonded with this sword so well in life, put so much of his spirit into it, that it was ready to repay him in death. It was ready to become a part of him.

For Selia, it was a wonderment, as almost all the pieces fell into place. She remembered everything now. The island, Alan's death, her escape through the strange portal, all of it. How the portal had come about, she was unsure. That was a question still unanswered.

But she knew where she was now. At the beginning. At the creation of the first Shinigami.

The skin on her right pinky broke apart, and silver metal flowed out, forming the featureless ring she had been given by her mother. It was hers now. It would obey her.

Zeke had sliced the Hollow to pieces with ease. He was cleaning the blood off his sword, when Selia approached him, rushed behind by Lilith, who was supporting the thankfully alive Valen.

"You remember?" Lilith could see the aura of strength that had appeared around Selia, and knew that the girl was herself again.

Selia nodded, turned and embraced Lilith. She had been as much a mother to her as her own had been. It may be coincidence that they shared the same name, but Selia preferred to believe it fate. She embraced Valen after, as he too realised, it was time for her to leave.

"Selia, tell me, what has happened?" Selia turned back to Zeke, and thought on how to explain best.

"Those are Hollow," she pointed at the carcass, "When a person dies, if they carry regrets, they will slowly become one."

The immediate revelation that Fallen were Human Spirits was enough to cause distress and shock, but Selia calmed them, pointing at Zeke. "You are able to kill them with ease now, now that you are Shinigami."

"Shinigami?" Zeke rolled the name around his tongue, feeling its fittingness. This girl, she had been gifted with this knowledge to pass on to them, that was obvious now.

"Here," Selia grabbed Zeke's wrist, and pulled him over to where one of the spirits who had not been killed was standing. Raising his wrist, she got him to push the hilt of his sword, his Zanpaktou, against the spirit's skull. Zeke and the Spirit's eyes widened equally as it slowly faded away, in the manner that content spirits would pass on. A black butterfly seemed to appear, fluttering around Zeke.

"Selia, who are you?"

Selia smiled, that same cryptic smile she had unknowingly had before. That was something best kept a mystery.

"You understand now, that is what's important." She could already feel the technique for Spiritual Folding, combining with the spiritual power inside this ancient ring she wore, carried down by Quincy Generations. Between these two techniques, she was able to pick out the portal to the Scrying column, which existed independent of time.

"I will miss you," she looked directly at the three, those she had made family in this time. But now, sensing the presence that was drawing the attention of her soul, that had aided in her reawakening, she raised her hand, and the door to her time opened, through which she stepped.

~~~

"I've had enough!" Ream raised his bow now, pointing it directly at Tabris, "It's fairly obvious where he was partially crazy before, he's one hundred percent insane now. He's a danger to all of us!"

"Ream, STOP!" Lilith grabbed his hand, pulling his bow aside. When Tabris made another wisecrack about being whipped, she raised her other hand to point at him, a strange star shaped bow appearing in that hand. "Both of you," she growled.

It was in to this scene, that the air before them twisted, and Selia emerged. The clothes of this time had returned to her, melding somewhat with what she had worn in the past. A white fur trim around the short sleeves, neck and waist, and some synthetic form of spiritual thread forming her actual clothing. Though she no longer had her Quincy Cross, she didn't need it. The ring she had, Silver Soul, was enough. Its special ability, to create any form of bow, which Lilith had mastered completely before passing it on to her daughter, had made Selia its new master at last.

Seeing the standoff, she raised her right hand, and her Whistling Falcon, though sleeker, stronger, Reishi strands emanating from it, appeared, pointing directly at Tabris.

"Well?" she raised an eyebrow, wondering just what was going on.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 26, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

As Sabrewulf ate on the Gillian he had slain he felt his powers deep with in him fluctuate.  Shaking the uneasy feeling that this gave him he looked toward Ratbat and Canina.  Ratbat was happily eating his half of the Adjuchas. He caught Canina’s glance on the other hand and she appeared as worried as he felt at the moment. His eyes cut away from her stare as he went back to his meal. After taking in a few more bites of his meal Sabrewulf felt a strange Reiatsu. With a low growl he slowly turn his head to the left. As the blood dripped from his chin he sees what is giving off the strange energy.  It was a strange little Hollow that was sitting on the desert floor. It was red in color and it had it’s knees drawn up into it’s chest. It’s left arm and hand was wrapped around it’s knees while its right arm was to it’s side.  It’s hand drew circles in the sand as it’s pointed tail slithered around like a snake. Sabrewulf’s eyes narrow as it catches the single black horn that came out of the middle of it’s red devilish looking mask. Such a strange Hollow Sabrewulf thought as he turned his entire body toward the intruder.  Catching the wings of the Hollow as he turned he likened the creature to an imp.

“That bear was my target.” It hissed in a deep cackling tone. “You will have to make amends to me.” it said in a more gleeful way as it lifted it’s hand from the desert floor and pointed it’s fingers in Sabrewulf’s direction.  Sabrewulf shook his head as he felt the imp gathering energy to fire a Cero. Not even breaking his stare Sabrewulf lashes out with his left paw. As his paw cuts though the sands a white energy slightly glows as it transfers from his body to the ground at the paw’s full extension. A white moon shaped crescent forms and rockets toward the imp. The force of the forward momentum causes the sand to part like water. The imp is surprised at the speed of the attack and tries to  avoid it. But it is far too slow and the attack severs it’s right arm and leg. Sabrewulf snorts at the ease of beating his opponent and starts to turn back to his meal. A crackling sound catches his attention. Looking up he sees that the imp is above him and tossing a rather large red mass of energy. Sabrewulf is barely able to dodge as the blast incinerates the area that he was standing in. 

Sabrewulf stares almost in disbelief at the imp. It’s body was whole and it was cackling with glee at his expense. _ Did he dodge?_ the wolf thought as he glanced back. His eyes  widens at what he sees. “Oh so you now realize what you up against.” The red creature chuckles with a deep laugh. _ instantaneous regeneration!_ ran through Sabrewulf’s mind as his entire concentration refocused on the target at hand. The imp seems to get no end of enjoyment at the prospect of the predicament that he had placed this wolf Adjuchas in. Sabrewulf interrupts the imps laughter with his own.  “That just means I have to kill you faster then you can heal.” At first the imp just floated their, but the ’comedy’ in Sabrewulf’s statement hits him. Wrapping both arms around his midsection the imp begins to twist and bounce around with laughter in midair. A grin can almost be seen spreading across Sabrewulfs face as his mouth slightly opens. Both paws rocket out one after another toward the imp as white and black energies spark to life and speed toward the imp in a buzz saw like fashion. The imp sees the attack and stops laughing. With a chuckle the creature vanishes as attacks bisect him horizontally and vertically.

As the imp reappears he hears the words  “Too Slow” It turns just in time to see black and white energies spiraling around a canon like structure on the wolf’s back fire a grey colored energy. A powerful blast cover the area throwing sand and smoke every where. As it starts to settle two forms can be seen in the haze. Now standing on the ground and heavily wounded the imp breaths hard as the damage to the left side of it’s body starts to rapidly heal. “I’m telling you, it’s useless.” It roars as it lifts it’s right hand into the  air. “It’s time to end this!” it says as the red energy attack it used earlier begins to form. Sabrewulf chuckles as the canon on his back begins to spiral as purple energy begins to get drawn toward it.  “I couldn’t agree more.” 

-Forrest-

The Hollow stops dead in it’s tracks as Marcus’ Reiatsu grows larger then it previously was. As Marcus stood the air grew heavy under his Reiatsu. The Hollow backs away as a swirling vortex of shadowy energy spirals around Marcus. With almost a ‘dead’ appearance he brings his Zanpaktou up in front of his chest and leveled it horizontally. His head raises slightly. His eyes are filled with a strange red color. His hand runs across the back of his Zanpaktou as he opens his mouth  “Rend Flesh From Bone, Rise Cerberus.” The air in the immediate area gets heavier as the shadowy energy takes on the form of flames. Marcus’ sword glows a dark black as it’s form contorts and stretches into the shape of a twin sword. As the black energy lifts off the blades what is left is a sword as dark as the void. The two blades were turned opposite of one another and curved so it Marcus were to spin it with the handle it would act as a saw blade. A small section in each blade was cut out and a dark shadowy steam poured from them.  The blood that flowed from Marcus’ wounds slowed to a trickle as the out put of his Spiritual Pressure increased. 

With a battle cry Marcus swings his blade out to the side felling several trees in the process. The Hollow hisses wildly as it struggles to move under the weight of Marcus’ power. With a dash forward Marcus swings the his Zanpaktou with deadly accuracy. A black streak appears horizontally on the Hollow’s body as it’s entire form momentarily distorts. As Marcus turns to face the scientist the Hollow’s body erupts into black flames as it slowly disperses into Spirit Particles. Marcus lets out a light laugh as his sword returns to it’s normal sealed state. Slightly stumbling forward Marcus catches himself before he falls. Rubbing his hand over his face he fells that his wounds are bleeding again. Ripping part of his uniform he creates a bandage that he wraps around his head. After tying it he looks at the Zanpaktou in his right hand. The power he now felt was like nothing he had never felt before ’Cerberus’ was powerful he thought as he glanced up toward the investigative team.  “Lets hope that is the last of the Hollow attacks.” he says with a laugh as he re sheaths his Zanpaktou.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2009)

"Well, at least it seems this situation went through without any lost lives," Shunsui was standing over Akira, sensing his Reiatsu, "Although I wonder what comes next."

"Next we destroy his Vizardnature, or the boy himself," Soi Fon stated flatly.

"I wonder whether Marco has a similar being inside his inner world," Isis was thinking on Arika. "It seemed like the Vizard corruption directly affects the Zanpaktou Spirit. But he says his Inner Spirit is still normal. So his own corruption has yet to break through."

"We should get him back to Soul Society, at any rate, and into the room you have prepared," Byakuya looked over at Kama, who seemed far too interested in this Vizard nature than he should be.


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2009)

"Interesting indeed..." Kama rubs his chin. "I didn't say it was interesting, i said we should get him back to the room." Byakuya corrected. "Ah? Did you?" Kama blinked. "Hmm, i didn't hear that. But yes i agree, we should get him back." Kama snaps his fingers. "Sagi, What were you doing here." He asked. "I came after akira." Sagi coughs. "It's against the rules to leave, your punishment will be to clean our divisions bathrooms with De's toothbrush." sagi blinks. "Wait.. why are you punishing him too?" He asked. "De acted rashly and didn't question you further or come to me first before attacking you." 

Kama stabs his blade into the air and opens a gate to Soul society where the captains made their way through and all of them marched towards Kama's secret room. Which seemed to be just his office. "What's the trick here?" Isis seemed annoyed. "No trick." Kama walks over to a painting, pulls it down to a slight angle and the wall begins to open, revealing a high tech laboratory of sorts. "BOUT DAMN TIME!" De shouts. "I've been stuck in this damn place for hours!"

"Did you forget your key?" Kama asked. "WHAT KEY!? YOU NEVER GAVE ME A KEY!" Kama walks past him. "Are the preparations complete." De grumbles, "Always freaking ignoring me.. Yeah they were completed before you even left." He points at this glass tank with odd glowing green symbols on it. "Put the body in there, It should suppress the hollow energy for a while and give us time to figure this out. When that's done, leave. The eighth division deals with a lot of Aizen's crap. So we can't have any information leaked out!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2009)

"Seems you have things under control," Shunsui looked about, "Though when Captain Amen'hoko either needs a blood sample or to administer what may be the cure he develops, I'd like you to defer to him."

"We should continue the meeting now," Soi Fon seemed eager to put more pressure on the situation, to force whatever dire plot was in the works into the open. Most of the other Captains seemed a little too weary to be bothered though.

"I'm heading back to my Division," Isis was the first out the door, "I've got to begin setting up who I transfer to the management of Fourth Division."

She vanished, quickly followed by most of the other Captains who were returning to their own division, though Shunsui headed towards Seventh to begin the same method of delegation as well.

Soi Fon grumbled something about being too lenient, and vanished to set about her own investigations once more.


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2009)

With Josef/Isac/Max/ Henry/Zetma/Halsia/Baeken


  ?Can?t believe Neku would turn on us.? Josef grumbles. ?But still, They are close to our level, how are we going to stop them?? Max asks. ?Hey, they aren?t that close to our level?? Josef blinks. ?Well, Max?s level maybe.? Isac chuckles. ?NOW?S NOT THE TIME TO LAUGH!? Max shouts. ?Shh! You want them to hear you?? Josef covers his mouth, They are a good distance ahead of the Joutei. ?We can?t let them know about the plan, So shut up. We can do it without neku. In fact, it might go better without him.?

  Baeken grins. ?Idiots, They actually bought that load of crap.? She seems proud of herself. ?Now, dealing with the other three should be easy enough.? She looks around. ?This place is dark though?. Darker then I thought hueco mundo should be.? The silence too concerned her, This section seemed, different from everywhere else.. There was no sound of wind, the light from the moon seemed to stop short of the ground and just barely lit the area enough to see. 

  ?Perhaps? we shouldn?t have tricked them into trapping neku?? Zetma comments. ?I don?t like the feel of this place.? He sighs. ?It probably just means we?re close to the jewel.? She marches ahead, Henry groaning because he?s been dragging the weights around for so long. ?Guh?. It?s been days? Can?t I take these things off!? he cries, remembering the last time he tried to force them off.. With that he quickly shivered and caught up with the group. 

  With Neku-

  ?GGGUUUUHHHHRRRAAAAAA!!!!!!? the ginto that had trapped him shattered and he stood in his full hollow form, breathing out a cloud of smoke. ?Son of a bitch.? He brushes the remnants of straps off him and looks around. ?Shit, Now I?m stuck out in the middle of no where, with no idea where they freaking went.? With that comment, a smirk seemed to come across the inside of his mask. ?Dumb ass Joutei.? He then struck a heroic pose. ?JUST AS PLANNED!?


A few nights before-


"You see, The joutei will try to break us up. It's a common strategy." Neku comments. "Yes, Divide and conquer." Josef nods. "What's your point?" He asks. "We make them believe their plan succeeded, then we take them down." Neku comments, grin across his face. "Heh, I see, We fake not getting along, "beat" you up, Then, When the joutei lower their gaurd, turn around and take the jewel for ourselves, to return it to soul society." Neku nods. "that's right Josef!" He pats the quincy's head. "Don't do that."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2009)

"Kaen!"

Kaen turnes, brushing his hair out of his eyes, turning towards the sound of the voice. His friend, Ki, dashes up to him and flashes a quick grin.

Kaen had know Ki for nearly 30 years, since he had first entered the soul society. The loud, rambunkous girl had been his best friend through his time at the academy, and he had gotten into quite a bit of trouble because of her. But bonds like that couldn't be broken easily, and they were still hardly ever seen apart.

"Ki. I haven't seen you in a while."

"Well, I did visit you in the infirmary after you nearly got yourself killed by that Hollow, but you were too busy 'resting'. So I left." 

"Oh. I see," Kaen replies, shoving her playfully. "I'm not the kind of freind you'd sit by until I woke up to your worried face." Ki snorted.

"Well, I did celebrate by buying myself something nice when I heard you got out."

"Oh yeah. Now I feel loved," Kaen replied. "So how've things been while I've been gone in the nig bad world?" Ki bites her lip.

"Pretty...crazy Kaen." Captains came back licking their wounds from a fight with the Arrancar, and without Akira. Rumors are he's gone Vizard."

Kaen sucked in a breath. He had always held a special respect for Akira. He hadn't struck him as the kind of man to break Shinigami law like that. "Wow. That bad?" Ki nods, then shakes her head.

"But that's not what I came here for. Scouting teams found a relatively weak nest of Hollows the other day, and I called dibs. So you and me," she said, punching him lightly in the shoulder, "Are going Hollow hunting. What do you say?" Kaen smiled.

"Sounds great. Where?" Ki takes off, and they leap from building to building, racing each other there. They reached the dight after about an hour of travel."

The cave was unnasuming, simple. Kaen couldn't find any of the tell tale Hollow sigsn, which was unusual. "You sure they're here?" He asks Ki in a whisper, drawing his Zanpakutou. Ki nods an affirmative, drawing her katana, Rosetta.

"Yeah. They're taking pains to hide themselves, but I have proof. They ambushed a couple of Shinigami the other day. The idiots had left their Zanpakutou back in the city and ran for it. Nobody was killed, but we gained a location." She eyes the cave warily. "Gimme a second." She holds out her hands in a cupping motion, and begins to whsiper quietly. "Shining light of the heavens, sealed in a drop of the moon. Waves rise up, swirl around and still, an eternal cycle. Show me this changing mosaic, give sight to the sightless." Kaen recognizes the Kiddou and grins. Though he personally had never been a fan of the demon arts, Ki had quite a talent. 

A mone later, Ki grins and nods. She stands a approaches the cave silently...

"INTRUDERSSSSSSS!" A Hollow leaps from the darkness of the cave, missing Ki by inches. She lets out a startled yelp and faces the creature, s thick, snake thing, but with Arms and hands ending in wicked Claws. Another one steps forward, this one a strange gorrila/porcupine mixture. Ki raises Rosetta and sends to quick slashes, and the Hollows back away. 

"Stay alert Kaen," She mutters as they stand back to back, but he's already shifted to combat mode and says nothing. Ki grins. "Well this'll be fun..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2009)

Isis sighed, pulling off her Captain's cloak and hanging it from a hook on the inside of her office door.

She took the moment to pull out a battle of sake from under her desk, and take a long swig. After today, she'd earned it.

"Captain?"

Vice-Captain Rukia Kuchiki stood in the doorway. She had just received a message to meet her Captain.

"Just a moment," Isis waved, her other hand snaring a Hell Butterfly. It left out the window, to find and instruct Marco Kura to come to Isis's office.

"By now I'm sure you've heard just how bad things are getting." Rukia nodded. She'd kept in touch. "In the meeting we just had, we were deciding on how to take up the slack of the Captainless squads until new Captains are established. I offered to help look after Fourth Division."

Rukia nodded again. That was something she would have expected of Captain Neith.

"I want you to be the stand in Captain for Fourth. You understand running a Division enough to do so, and I think you'd be the best person for it."

"But what will you do about a Vice-Captain?" Rukia wasn't necessarily surprised, but still slightly confused.

"I'm going to appoint Marco, so I can have him on hand, as well as begin training him personally. I need to turn him into a Captain, and the best way for that is to have him with me."

Rukia nodded. Again, that was something, given Isis's disposition, she would do. Reaching up to her shoulder, she unclipped the badge a ViceCaptain wore, and handed it to Isis, who reached out to retrieve it.

"I'll pay you a visit later," Isis nodded to her, "Don't forget, you're still one of us."

Rukia nodded. "Thank you, Captain." and left swiftly. She would have to integrate herself into Fourth now. She was not saying she could not do it, but leaving Thirteenth like this sat wrong with her. It shouldn't, because she knew Isis was placing her trust in Rukia, but she felt that she was still needed here. Nonetheless, to Fourth Division she, acting Captain Rukia Kuchiki, would go.

"Now for Marco," Isis waited for the boy to arrive.


----------



## Serp (May 27, 2009)

Tabris raised both his arms, in a sort of innocent way.
"Me I didn't do nothing."
Then his eyes widened. "Selia Tarn Mylady." He bowed in front of her.

"No need to strike me, I have given up my time and efforts to aid finding you." 
Tabris looked back at Ream.
"At first it was to help my old friends, but I see and feel great potential in you. Although I don't think you might be a good match for Kagato, you know what happened oh so long ago with Lil over there does raise the possibility of i*c*st."
Tabris chuckled. 

He righted himself, and his bow emerged in his hand. "I've had fun, but if fighting is gonna start, who am I to say no to alittle murder." A smiled widened across his face.


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2009)

Two glowing balls of energy came streaming towards Kagato, they were fast but was he fast enough to dodge.The balls came and Kagato back flipped out the way, but they were still coming, he hirenkyaku'd on the spot swirling 360 degrees on a platform of reishi. One of the balls hit his left shoulder and sent him flying back to the other end of the corridor. "Arg!" Kagato winced, as he looked at his left arm, and licked to blood now dripping from his lip."It seems I have underestimated you." Kagato spoke as he lie on the floor, and then instantly as if flying, darted forward horizontally head first at KH.

"GUH" KH is hit dead center and sent flying towards the end of the hall, crashing into the ground they begin to roll across the floor, ripping it up before finally slowing down and crashing into the wall. "THIS SUIT DOESN'T WORK AT ALL!" KH shouts. "IT WORKS!" Kento argues. "It's more advanced then Neku and Max's! You just aren't using it right!" He grumbles. "I'M NOT A FREAK LIKE THEM!!! I'M NORMAL! NORMAL!" Kento blinks. "Perverted is normal." KH crosses their arms and turns their head. "Look! Just use the KaraKaraKura beam! It will drain your suit but you should be able to fend him off!" 

KH grumbled and jumped up. "Fine." Kento coughed. "Btw, if you don't do the pose right the beam will explode in your face." KH blinked. "Fine." they sighed and began to preform strange poses from mens magazines. "KARA!" BAM! a different pose. "KARA!" Bam! a new pose. "KURA!" Bam another pose, "BEAM!!!!!"


----------



## Serp (May 27, 2009)

The beam started to charge, and KN had already flipped backwards and was a bit of a distance away from KH.

He rose his bow, and charged it. Forming an empowered arrow at the tip of his bow.

"Your what ever the fuck beam, is no match for the El Tigre Departe Quinchi... Karakura Nemisis!"

The arrow at the tip started to pulse, the barbs started to pulse growing bigger then smaller, then bigger then smaller.

"Bring it bitch" KN smirked, using his free hand to make the bring it symbol.

The two projectiles about to launch and fire. KN glared at KH and then...


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2009)

Serp said:


> Tabris raised both his arms, in a sort of innocent way.
> "Me I didn't do nothing."
> Then his eyes widened. "Selia Tarn Mylady." He bowed in front of her.
> 
> ...



"That's enough," Lilith was the one trying to keep the peace here, an unsurprising characteristic for her, but she didn't want to start anything with Tabris. He had a tricky nature that could cause more problems than his power could.

Selia looked over at Lilith. She was home, at last, and her parents had come for her. If her mother had said to stop, she would stop. Her bow vanished, its reiatsu coiling back into the ring she wore.

"Tabris, thank you for your help in finding my daughter." Selia looked in surprise at Tabris. This strange man knew her mother? More than that, he'd mentioned Kagato as well. Odd.

Ream had a hand pressed against the air, beginning to open a portal back to the human world. They'd discuss things there.

"Selia."

Selia rushed over to Lilith. She had missed her. For Lilith's part, she saw a lot had happened to her daughter, that she had grown immensely. And the pride of a parent shone through her.

"We'll take our leave."

And following Ream, Lilith guided her daughter through the portal.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 28, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

The imp like Hollow screams with intensity as red energy spiraled around his hand as he pushes it up into the orb. With a grunt he pulls forward on the attack. It’s seems like it wanted to resist as it seems to struggle against the forward motion by stretching out. Meanwhile the purple incandescent light on Sabrewulf’s back flashes intently as both he and the imp releases their respective attacks almost simultaneously. The blast coming off his canon forces Sabrewulf’s whole body to shock and rock backwards a little. His attack travels faster then the imps attack and it meets it two thirds of the way to it’s intended target. The orb spirals and  flattens as the beam passes through it. Light comes from the attack as it explodes in midair rocking the imp off balance. Moments latter the purple blast hits it’s target. The imp screams in pain a purple bolts of energy  surge around it’s form which quickly start to blacken. Soon the screaming stops as the flow of energy sparks away. As the cannon falls back to it’s Reiatsu state the imps body starts to crack and fall to dust. To Sabrewulf’s surprise the housing in his back fanned out further.

Using this technique three times he has mastered it. Small sections on the fanned out hosing begin to spin. The blackened remains seems to be attracted to the motion and begins to swirl around Sabrewulf. As he begins to wander what is going on the ash is sucked into the housing and he gets a power rush like he just ate a whole Adjuchas.  His whole body now feels energized once again. The uneasy feeling he had before the fight began was now a distant memory as a black aura settled of his form and slowly evaporated.  Walking up to the imp’s mask Sabrewulf shatters it in victory. This is when he realizes the first attack the imp threw was extremely close to Caniana and Ratbat. Quickly turning he is relieved to  see that they were still alive. They stared at him intently before congratulating him on his newest victory.  Lucky for them then blast hadn’t destroyed the bear’s remains and they went back to their meal as Sabrewulf starts to walk over to the grouped Gillian. His meal was interrupted and he intended on finishing it.  

-Forrest- 

Re-sheathing  his sword again Marcus walks over to the scientist that were still gathering data.  “This is getting rather old.” he says with a snort as he folds his arms over his chest. The head scientist looks at him blankly as he places some more samples in a bag. After handing it off to one of his assistants he stands up and dust his knees off.  “My dear sir, you are in no position to say anything. Your not even a Shinigami yet. But I digress we are done with our investigation of the area we may now go back to the Soul Society.” As he says this he snaps his fingers. In the clearing a gate appears and opens. Hell Butterflies flutter out and circle the group as they make their way toward the gate. Taking up the rear again Marcus keeps an eye out for any other Hollow that may try and impede their progress home. Marcus only relaxes once the gate is closed behind them. Soon they are walking out of the gate back into the Soul Society. Marcus is relived that his assignment is over and was planning on heading back to the academy to report in. But to his surprise he is greeted by his teacher whom was in the company of 13 Hell Butterfly and wearing a huge smile.

“Congratulations Marcus, not only did you pass your final test you were able to learn the name of your Zanpaktou! Now before I send you for medical treatment, I have to ask you to choose what Division you are going to apply for.” Marcus didn’t quite know how to react. It was so sudden, but this was a moment he longed for, for what seemed like ages.  His thoughts quickly turn to what Division he wanted to be in. When he first entered the Academy he wanted to serve under the man that had purified him so long ago. But after recently finding out that Kenpachi no longer headed the 11th Division that desire quickly faded. That is when he turned his attention to the 2nd. Intrigued by the aspect of the of being able to get into the special forces he research into the 2nd but came up with relatively nothing. The other 11 Divisions didn’t really appeal to Marcus so it was either the 2nd or 11th in his book.  “Second Division Sir.”  twelve of the thirteen Hell Butterfly fly off leaving the one. “This Butterfly will inform Captain Soifon to your interest in joining her division. Now get to the fourth’s barracks and get yourself patched up. Marcus gives a salute and heads off to the medical barracks.          

-Some Time Later: Medical Barracks-   

Marcus walks out of the Barracks and is greeted by a powerful Reiatsu. Looking to his left he sees a female Shinigami leaning against the wall. He instantly recognizes her as the Captain of the Second Division. Not even looking in his direction she speaks. “So you’re the one that has tore me from my investigation. You don’t look like Second Division material. But according to regulations I have to let you take a test. Follow me, and try to keep up.” She says as she pulls herself from the wall.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2009)

Kaen circled the snake like hollow, watching it intently. It slithered around with an eerie grace, dead eyes focusing on Kaen's chest.

"Mmmm...Ssssso good..." It hissed, starting to drool. It flashed forward, almost too quick for Kaen to follow. He whiled his Zanpakutou at the creature, fending it off, and launched a swift counter, stabbing it through it's lower body. It hissed in pain and swiped at him with it's claws. Kaen turned his head, but the claws still drew a long cut along his face.

Behind, him, Ki was having a bit more fun. She was more powerful than Kane and was only toying with her hollow. 

"Hey." She said to it after blocking it's attack with contemptous ease. "Wanna know something cool?" The Hollow's head tilted slightly to the side, but it said nothing. Ki grinned. "Stones _do_ grow!" She shouted, sweeping her Zanpakutou upwards. Red crystal burst from the ground, spearing the Hollow's leg.

Kaen kicked out at his Hollow, barely dodging another attack. The Hollow was fast, but not faster than him. With stubborn determination, Kaen threw another attack at the beast, then started to drive it backwards, swinging his Zanpakutou in complicated patterns. The Hollow dodged and twisted, it's flexible body aiding it. With lightning speed it clawed at Kaen again, this time catching him in the chest. Kae grimaced and tensed, byt didn't say anything. Ki knew him well enough to know when he was holding back a scream, shouting,

"Kaen!" But she didn't move or make and offer to help him. They were 11th division after all. Kaen leaped into the air and spun, kicking the holow in the mask it tumbled backwards and Kaen grabbed at his wound. It hurt like a bitch, but.

*Wham!*

The Hollow shot forward, slamming into him. He was thrown backwards, and he struggled to get to his feet, blood puring from his chest. The Hollow hissed and circled, rushing headlong into another attack. Kaen clutched his head as a new pain formed, and time seemed to slow.

The silver butterfly he had seen before suddenly appeared in his mind's eye, watching him intently. It spoke a single word: "Kinryou." Then it vanished.

Kaen growled, slamming the hilt of his Zanpakutou into the Hollow's head. He lifted his Zanpakutou into a defensive position, and for the first time, ever, spoke during combat.

"Kinryou...lessen my burden."

Lightness poured through him, and he noticed he was hardly touching the ground anymore. Ki gasped, and Kaen felt an insane grin cross his face. With lightning speed, faster than he had ever moved before, he shot forward, his leg muscles easily propelling his now lighter body. He whipped Kinryou forward, cutting one of the Hollow's arms straight off. Itt screamed in pain and tried to backpedal, but Kane moved again and stabbed it stright through the mask. There was a flash of light, and suddenly Kaen was back on the ground, slightly uncomftorable from his new heaviness. Ki smiled.

"Nice Shikai. Race you back to camp."


----------



## LunarCoast (May 28, 2009)

Marco streched out thinking about Hikari and his Bankai state, slowly progressing towards mastering it but still could use some development in that aea in perticular. Plus, his Kiduo's where lacking even for an 10th seat.

_Your going to wear that Shinigami clothing today or just avoid it?_Asked Hikari slightly sarcastic about it and showing signs of hatred towards that perticular robe.
_Dot worry, no need in wearing it unless I'm going to fight something really powerful, I dont want to over do it after all. Oh yeah and according to a hell butterfly Captain Isis wishes to see me and please refrain from speaking to me while I am talking to her, it gets difficult to speak to two diffrent people at the same time._
_Whatever you say._Hikari replied somewhat relieved to know he wasn't going to wear it. It may help him keep control over his recently unstable Raistus if he goes as far to use Bankai in a demanding battle, but it caused mental harm to himself and could damage Hikari if used to often.

He breifly washed and headed out into the glourious rays of sunlight blasting down from the ever blue skies. He knew he still had a long way to go before he even felt ready for a higher poistion in Soul Society. If he wasn't a Hollow or Vizard by that time. One thing did confuse him slightly, if Vizards also where oppents of Aizen and the hollows why wouldn't Soul Society even consider an Non-agreesive treaty for the time being. Although, they where haf Hollow and Rai didn't seem like the person he would want to trust after all, she seemed ruthless and highly agresive.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2009)

The beam started to charge, and KN had already flipped backwards and was a bit of a distance away from KH.He rose his bow, and charged it. Forming an empowered arrow at the tip of his bow."Your what ever the fuck beam, is no match for the El Tigre Departe Quinchi... Karakura Nemisis!"The arrow at the tip started to pulse, the barbs started to pulse growing bigger then smaller, then bigger then smaller."Bring it bitch" KN smirked, using his free hand to make the bring it symbol.The two projectiles about to launch and fire. KN glared at KH and then...

BOOOM!!!!! they crash together and form a massive explosion that rocks the building, the floor they are on crumbles and even the one above falls down to the lower level. Evey thing crashes down a level, But when the dust settles, KH is no where to be seen. "Damn it." KN wipes his mouth. "Did i kill them so easily? HAHAHAHAHA! I AM TRULY The BEST!" Kags laughs and cheers for his victory. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" Kento shouts. "I DON'T WANNA DO THIS ANYMORE!!!!" KH hides in a room, sitting on the floor, tears flowling like a waterfall. "HARUKO! YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2009)

"Marco," Isis looked up, as the boy finally entered her office, "I'm sure you've heard of the recent events, and the loss of three Captains due to them. I've offered to take up maintaining Fourth Division, as well as Thirteenth, and as such have promoted Rukia to acting Captain of Fourth."

Isis stood, walking over to Marco and pressing the vice-captain's badge of Thirteenth Division into his hand. "Congratulations."


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2009)

with the espada-

"Guess i'll go." Reaper let out a sigh then pointed to Ssob. "He'll go too." He comments. "EH!? Why me!?" Ssob exclaims. "It will give me a reason not to kill you." Reaper comments. "You have a reason to kill me?" Ssob blinks. "No, But i need a reason not too." Reaper chuckles. "ARA!!" Ssob tries to jump but his body is still too injured so he ends up tripping off his chair. "If we get no more vollenteers then i too will go." Supremo comments. "If you want something done right, you must do it yourself afterall." 

With Neku-

He walked around the sands of Hueco mundo in his full hollow form. "You know, I feel oddly at home here." He thinks to himself. "My body feels weird though..." His duty now was to keep a safe distance behind the Joutei and Josef's group. the plan was set in motion, When the Joutei made their move Neku would show up from the shadows and aid in their defeat. A simple plan, But it was effective so far. 

Step 1: Fool the enemy into thinking they have caused a rift in your group.
Step 2: Have the strongest member be seperated from the group. Leading the Enemy into a false sense of secruity. 
Step 3: The abandoned member will keep his distance and blend into his surroundings. another reason Neku was perfect for this as he is capable of full hollow transformation.
Step 4: When the enemy has their guard lowered, Strike with your strongest member at the back, taking down the enemy. 

"Now... I just gotta follow their trail." He looked around the sands of Hueco mundo. "It's so dark... Like all the light is being sucked away..." He thinks to himself. He has an eerie feeling about the area coming up and can only imagine how it must be further on down the road.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 29, 2009)

Marco looked at the Vice-Captain badge. He smiled and bowed and said, "Thank you, captain Isis." He looked up and asked, "May I ask what my new duties are, I'm still unsure about a 2nd seated officers duties and responabilitys. It is a big leap from 10th seat to 2nd after all."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> Marco looked at the Vice-Captain badge. He smiled and bowed and said, "Thank you, captain Isis." He looked up and asked, "May I ask what my new duties are, I'm still unsure about a 2nd seated officers duties and responabilitys. It is a big leap from 10th seat to 2nd after all."



"As of now, I'm going to teach you everything I know about leading other Shinigami. Before you start undertaking your own duties, you have to have a handle on actual leadership. To that end, your chief responsibility at the moment is to stay by my side at all times, as a Vice-Captain does for their Captain."

Isis was keeping one fact from Marco, and that was by keeping him on hand, she could evaluate his Hollow Infection, and incapacitate him should he need to be restrained. She wouldn't tell him that though. It was best as a precaution only.

"In a few hours we'll be heading to the Real World, to meet up with the Hollow Hunting team there. I'm going to have you lead a group of them, and evaluate you on your performance. That doesn't mean rush ahead and kill all the Hollow beforehand. It means organising those following you and preserving their lives in the midst of battle."

~~~

"Just got word from the boss," Havoc looked up, a Hell Butterfly resting on his finger, "There's gonna be a big hunt tonight. Might even be Arrancar present."

"Things'll be intense then," another of the Hunters commented, "We'd best be ready for it. Same goes for you, newbie."

Frayzon nodded, and continued to focus on his sword, making contact with her, and refining his power further. It would soon be time.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2009)

With Hovel Naval-

"Phew. Interestin day." He let out a sigh and returned to his apartment within the tenth division. "Ah." He blinks. "come to think of it, am i even an official member of the squad?" He rubbed the back of his head. "Eh, no use worrying about it." He shrugged and walked into the bathroom, which held a large wooden tub filled with water. "Oldschool i seel." He nods to himself and lights a fire. 

With Akira-

"Urgh..." He wakes up in a strange glass container. "what... what happened?" He looked around, his clothes were torn and his sword was laying outside the glass. "You caused quite a bit of trouble." Kama comments from behind the glass. "You should thank me, the other's wanted you killed but i decided we can try to reverse this process... which will be impossible. simply, I think the best way to handle such a situation." a small grin rolled across his face. "Is to embrace this new power and make it work for soul society."

With the Karakura Joutei- 

"You think they are going to make it?" Xen asks. "Don't worry." Melisa waves her hand. "Mitchal followed behind them, If anything comes up he can take care of it." she smiled. "I'm more concerned about Neku... haven't you underestimated his power? He's gotten quite strong... stronger then you once more." Melisa still waved it off. "I figured that already, But that's why i sent Halsia the witch."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "That's enough," Lilith was the one trying to keep the peace here, an unsurprising characteristic for her, but she didn't want to start anything with Tabris. He had a tricky nature that could cause more problems than his power could.
> 
> Selia looked over at Lilith. She was home, at last, and her parents had come for her. If her mother had said to stop, she would stop. Her bow vanished, its reiatsu coiling back into the ring she wore.
> 
> ...



"A portal to Hell?" Selia was completely overwhelmed by what she had been told. The reason her parents had left, because they had found that portal, and knew it was preparing to break. And they had chosen to make a sacrifice by sealing their own souls to it, to suspend and hold the portal. Because they knew that was something they could do, to protect everyone, their children as well.

Tears were shed for Alan, lost brother and child. And words of praise were given for Selia, as her story unwound. And the reason Lilith and Ream were searching for their daughter was given last.

"Why would Arrancar be searching for me?" Selia pondered the question, flicking the silver ring up and down, slipping it back onto her finger.

"I couldn't say," Lilith shook her head, "but they'll do something stupid if we wait too long. As much as I hate, really hate, to say this, keeping that portal closed is paramount above everything."

"What about what that other guy said," Ream looked up from staring down at the city streets from the building top they were on. "That there were other portals, and they would break soon as well."

"Are you saying we should abandon the portal completely?" Lilith shook her head, "If any of them break, we're doomed. But we shouldn't go straight ahead and accept that."

"I could beat those Arrancar, given you've told me they're not that strong," Selia mused to herself, "And I could find other people willing to seal those portals. I know a group of Spiritually Empowered Humans afterall."

"We can't ask other people to make sacrifices like that," Lilith countered, "sealing yourself to that portal is something beyond death. It's a spiritual bind."

"You've already told me that if we don't seal all the portals, we're as good as dead," Selia replied, "And you also expressed single sacrifices are essential for the whole. If there are other portals, we can seal them, and save everyone, right?"

"Your daughter's grown up too fast," Ream laughed to Lilith, "As willful as her mother, and as willing to follow her beliefs."

"So what, we change with the Arrancar again, and you plan on killing them both?" Lilith still looked unconvinced, "Can you?"

Selia smiled, and her whistle arrow formed in one hand. It held a degree of strength, less than either of her parents, but it was only her secondary power, although one she had gained great skill in over the past few months during her time away. What really made the difference was when her bow manifested once more, and she notched the arrow.

The combination between her developing inner powers, and her superior Quincy powers produced a potent reaction. And the spiritual pressure which did dwarf her parents caused them to gape.

"Like I said, two low tier Arrancar aren't something to be worried about." Selia repeated.

"As you say," Ream nodded, activating a second portal. He was gifted with Spiritual Folding. That was one of the reasons he was such a potent Quincy.

"Hmm?" Vali looked up from where he sat, the swirling portal behind him. His eyes narrowed to see the three figures approaching. "Ah, they're back."

"We found Selia," Lilith strode forward to Vali, "We've kept our end of the deal. Switch back with us."

"You really are dedicated to keeping this portal sealed, aren't you?" Vali smiled, "Even handing over your own daughter. Of course, we forced your hand with challenging your pride, didn't we?"

"Just shut up," Lilith growled. These Arrancar acted too arrogant for her taste. Like they truly believed they were in control of this situation. And Lilith hated to be controlled.

"First things first," Gersemi stood up, throwing what looked like two conjoined rings of stone to Selia, "put these on."

Selia looked down, and knew they'd been played. Those were deathstone handcuffs. If she wore them, she'd have no powers at all.

Vali drew his sword, and placed it directly against his neck. Gersemi did the same. "We can directly remove our souls from this seal AND make sure no more can be attached to it," Vali played his hand against them, "And no matter what you do, you will refuse to let that happen. Put on the cuffs."

Lilith and Ream both formed their bows, each targeting one of the two Arrancar. "You wouldn't get the chance," Lilith snarled, "Not with your powers pooled into that portal."

"A gamble of speed then?" Vali smiled darkly, "We'll take you up on that."

Selia, behind them all, sighed as she clicked the cuffs together. She could already feel her power being drained by them. She had no strength besides her own physical attributes now.

"Good," Vali sheathed his sword, stepping by Lilith and placing a hand on her shoulder. Immediately her bow vanished, and Vali's Arrancar Reiatsu returned. Similarly, Gersemi had passed by Ream.

Each took a stance on either side of Lilith, a hand on her shoulder. "Farewell, proud Quincies." And a Garganta opened around them.

"Ream?" Lilith asked in the silence left upon the barren island, "Was saving the world really worth what we just did?"

Ream didn't answer. He had nothing to say.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> "Leaving Las Noches unprotected isn't wise, just in case the palace would get attacked."Maxi commmented."We should keep about half of the Espada here, I don't care who goes or not."He then added."I'll be going though."Maxi got up and glanced at his fraccion."Luciela you'll be coming with me, Kuma I want you to keep an eye out here."
> 
> He then turned back to the Esapda."Any volunteers?"He was confident enough to order them but he considered that he personally would've been more productive if he had chosen to go himself instead of being told to do something by an arrogant bastard.





Taurus Versant said:


> Chronos raised an eyebrow. At least he could think for himself when the moment called.
> 
> "I would like to go," he stood. It had been a long time since his first walk. Great things had happened on that day.





InfIchi said:


> with the espada-
> 
> "Guess i'll go." Reaper let out a sigh then pointed to Ssob. "He'll go too." He comments. "EH!? Why me!?" Ssob exclaims. "It will give me a reason not to kill you." Reaper comments. "You have a reason to kill me?" Ssob blinks. "No, But i need a reason not too." Reaper chuckles. "ARA!!" Ssob tries to jump but his body is still too injured so he ends up tripping off his chair. "If we get no more vollenteers then i too will go." Supremo comments. "If you want something done right, you must do it yourself afterall."



"So Maxi, Chronos, Reaper, Ssob and Supremo," Vale was reclining on the main chair once more, Marilith standing behind it. "You plan on spreading out from Las Noches in opposite directions to one another, and returning with as many Hollow as you can lure so that they may become Arrancar." Vale moved forward, placing both elbows on the table and resting his chin on his interlocked fingers. "That's good. I'll look forward to your return, and create countless Arrancar. Free countless Hollow. That will be good."

Marilith looked surprised. Usually Vale complained about the willfulness of the Espada. That they were too brash, too much filled with a love of battle. Now he was not only not complaining, he was actively praising their idea. Would wonders never cease?

"That would leave the rest of Las Noches under the defence of the five remaining Espada, Lunas, Potemkin, Asesa, Lambo and Lucido. But that is immaterial. The point of the next movement for Arrancar has been decided. That is enough for this meeting."

Vale stood, nodded to the Espada, and left. It was a tribute to his own persona that he could act with such confidence before a group of powers that far dwarfed his own.

Marilith followed after him.

"I suppose I'll go and debrief my Knights," Chronos stood, nodding to Maxi, who he'd let take the credit for his idea of a recruitment drive. Let the Primera act as he sees fit. In the end, when his ideas of destruction aren't enough, new ideas can be put in place.

~~~

"What's next, Vale?" Marilith was following behind him, wondering why he seemed to be in such a good mood. 

"I'm going to go see, Asesa," Vale replied, "she did not attend the meeting, and I'd rather see what state she's in now, before she gets any more time to brood."

"That could be dangerous," Marilith was slightly worried by this, as the two walked across the sands from the main tower, "she is the type to act rashly."

"Nevertheless, I'm going to go see her," Vale stated resolutely.

As they continued across the sands, they saw a figure sitting on one of the sand dunes nearby. It stood as they approached, and moved towards them.

"If you're going to see the Insect Queen," Alana's body was walking down the hill, forcing them to look up at her, "she's not there. You'd be better off moving up one of your Privaron."

"Alana?" Marilith turned her head, looking at her friend, "What are you talking about?"

For Vale, he was staring in absolute shock. With the Orb of Freedom grasped in his hand, he could see the souls that needed freeing from their Hollow confines. He knew the shape a Hollow would become. And he saw what was inside of Alana.

"Oh, you can tell?" Eve neared Vale now, who swiftly drew his sword, pointing it directly at her.

"Vale!" Marilith cried out in shock.

"Who are you?" Vale snarled, "What are you?"

"But it's just me," Eve was having fun playing the fool, "it's only your poor friend Alana, who misses the only two friends she has in this city."

"I asked you a question," Vale's eyes narrowed.

"Oh very good, resolute and unyielding," the underlayer of Eve's voice, creating the darker second current to Alana's own sound, was enough to tell Vale all he needed to know. He stabbed forward.

Eve chuckled, standing at Vale's back, the Hougyoku clutched tight in her hand. It had been far too easy to remove it from him, considering how important he found it.

"How did you?" Vale rounded on her, gasping at the fact that she had taken the Orb of Freedom from him so easily. That speed was something Vale didn't believe existed. It wasn't like it was movement at all. She had simply been somewhere else.

"I think I've had enough of you," Eve raised her fist, the one clutched around the Hougyoku, "You can leave."

And Vale's eyes widened as the flash of light struck him, and completely enveloped his form.

Marilith stared, as the light faded, and a small white-plated hollow, with a curved horn running from its skull along its back, screeched in fear, and took off at a run into the distance.

"Ahaahahahahahahahaha," Eve buckled over, laughing in that dark voice, "I'm sorry, forgive me for this, it's just...he hated Hollow so much, and loved Arrancar more than life. And my turning him from the thing he loved into the thing he hated...I think it broke his mind, ahahaahahahahaha, oh that pain was exquisite. Hmm?"

Eve stopped her laughter, raising an eyebrow at the sword at her neck. "So you've got guts," she straightened, Marilith keeping the blade to her, "that's good."

"You're not Alana," Marilith snarled, "What did you do to her?"

"Marilith, help!" Marilith gaped as the voice, and presence was suddenly perfectly Alana. It remained perfectly her, as the fear on the Arrancar's face turned to a dark smile. "Gotcha."

Marilith stumbled back, as Eve stepped towards her. "She thinks of you as her absolute best friend, you know that, the one she can always rely on." Marilith tripped, falling over, staring at the being that was not Alana. "So I'm going to do you a favour."

She bent down, her head moving close to Marilith's, so that her lips were just by the lionesses ear. "Run. Run fast and run far."

And then she was gone. Eve's ability to be where she wanted was something unfathomable. All that was left was Marilith, alone again but for the words of fear. And the need to run away.

For Eve, she had been paying attention to the meeting. Vale had decided to join the march, just like the Espada, and had left prematurely with Marilith, leaving the Orb of Freedom in Alana's hands. That was a story strong enough.

Eve laughed to herself silently, and wondered what would happen next.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2009)

With the Espada-

  Ssob, Supremo and Reaper made their way out of the dome and into the sands of Las noches. Secretly, Ssob had heard the discussion between Reaper and Supremo but was too scared to say anything because he felt they would kill him right then and there. “Ssob.” Supremo called out. “GULP!” Ssob takes a deep breath. “Y..yes?” He laughed nervously. “You are to not tell the other Espada of our plan, Do you understand?” He turned back to Ssob. “Y..YES SIR!” Ssob saluted. “And you know what will happen if you tell them right?” Reaper smirked. “I’ll be dead?” Ssob asked. “Oh, No. Nothing like that.” Supremo waved his hand. “You will simply vanish obviously, since, We are not allowed to kill you.” 

  Reaper smiled. “THAT’S SCARIER!” Ssob shouts inside his mind. Reaper lit a cigar, took a puff and let out a cloud of smoke. “You’re also not going to tell them that we went in the same direction, As far as you know, He went Left, I went right and we parted with trying to kill each other. Got it?” Ssob nodded. “Good, Now then, If you don’t want to be dragged into this any deeper I recommend you go off on your own and we’ll go on our own.” Ssob nodded again and quickly took off away from them. “Heh, Easy as shooting fish with a cero.” Reaper comments. “It’s fish in a barrel.” Supremo corrects. “But shooting with a cero is more fun.” Supremo facepalms. “You’re an idiot.” 



    With Ssob-

  “Scary, So scary! Too scary!!!” he tears flowed behind him as he ran through the sands of hueco mundo. “What am I supposed to do!!! I have to tell someone! But I don’t like the primera!!! He’s just as likely to kill me as they are!!!” Ssob cried out. “I really wish I could find someone to trust!”

   With The Joutei/Josef’s team-

  “Shit!” Baeken jumps backward as a tentacle pierces the sand where she once was. “What’s with these hollows…” she turns her blade around and charges forward. “Spiral arrow.” Before she reaches the hollow, a black arrow drills through it’s head. “Watch yourself.” Josef comments, quickly turning and firing 200 arrows into a horde of hollow. “This is taking too long.” He grumbles. “Anger of the Dark!”  Josef pulls back on his bow, excess spirit in the area begins to form a powerful looking black arrow. “Die!” He releases the arrow, It seems to slice through the air and splits before crashing into a group of hollow and causing a large explosion.

  “All the spare spiritons in this environment, feels like I can do anything.” Josef grins to himself. “Wind Sword!” Max slashes downward on a hollow and quickly turns and stabs another. His body is covered in glittering white armor made from the sands of Hueco mundo. “Wrath of the gods!” Isac slams a pin into the ground and creates a large pillar of fire, knocking away hollows and causing them to burn up. “FIRE SWORD!” Max shouts as the pillar begins to move towards his hand. “I’ve never tried this before.” He holds the blade of moving fire. “But it’s really cool!”


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ugh, where am I?" Carlos rubbed his gut, trying to get his stomach to steady. He felt like he was going to throw up at any moment.
> 
> "My apologies," a voice - it seemed muted somewhat - came to Carlos. "To fully accommodate your change, we were forced to give you some...medicinal products."
> 
> ...



A gateway opened under the black sky, and a mass of liquid poured out. With it slid Carlos, wearing some weird white biosuit, complete with black circles and lines forming some fuck knows what pattern.

"Now that the full conversion is complete," Carlos twitched, hearing the electronic voice in his own head, "we will need to test your abilities. You are In Hueco Mundo, world of the Hollow. Once we've seen enough of your new strength, we'll bring you back."

"And why the fuck should I listen to you?" Carlos growled. His next action was a scream of pain, as his entire body shock under the pressure of the electric shock, wired directly to his nerves.

"That's why," the voice replied.

"I'm going to kill you all," Carlos growled, pushing himself to a stand, "fucking kill you all, you hear me?"

"Once we've seen enough of your new strength, we'll bring you back," the voice repeated. Carlos growled and stalked off, looking for Hollow to beat down, so he could get back to the real world and kill the guys who fucked him over like this.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Hmm?" Vali looked up from where he sat, the swirling portal behind him. His eyes narrowed to see the three figures approaching. "Ah, they're back."
> 
> "We found Selia," Lilith strode forward to Vali, "We've kept our end of the deal. Switch back with us."
> 
> ...



"Oh, they brought back a human?"

Ran looked up, as the Garganta opened, Vali and Gersemi stepping through it with Selia between them, shackled by the deathstone cuffs.

"Maybe now we'll get to find out what Ashrayne-sama wants with her," Gersemi pushed Selia forward, into the centre of the circle formed by the five Knights. Selia didn't react. It was best to keep calm, and prevent things from going bad.

"Hmm," Loki grabbed Selia's chin, forcing her to look at him. When he noted that she was repressing her mental strength, to keep from struggling back, he let her go again. "Not bad."

Before more comments could be passed, the doors to the private chambers kept by the Espada Chronos Ashrayne opened, and the massive being stepped through.

Selia craned her neck back, looking up at him in shock. He had a truly dangerous presence. One Selia hadn't been anticipating. She knew she could fight the Knights at full power. She didn't think she could beat him.

"So we've found you at last," Chronos towered over her. "That detestable bloodline. Soon you will serve in the undoing of your ancestors' greatest mistake."

Selia could only stare. And wonder what the hell he was speaking of, though terrible ideas were already taking form.

"For now, we wait. Ran, Gersemi, Vali!" The three Knights called for snapped to attention. "A group of Espada plan on performing a Hierarchical walk, to bring countless Hollow back to Las Noches. You three will accompany me. Loki, Thrud, you will watch over the girl."

"Understood," Loki nodded. Thrud said nothing.

"Then," Chronos turned, indicating for the three Knights selected to follow him, "we march."

~~~

Atlas strode through the darkness of the underground, wondering as to what his role was here. Chronos had outfitted him to be able to exist here, without the statues, living Reishi forged into shape, taking his life. But he had been given no explicit orders.

Following the simple order of 'prepare for war', Atlas wandered, looking for what is needed.

He had come to something strange, something out of the ordinary. A mass of black bramble, at its centre, a gigantic dark flower, pulsing with the Reishi it was absorbing from the air. Atlas pushed through the bramble, and placed a hand against the flower. It almost felt like there was something...or someone...within it.


----------



## LunarCoast (May 31, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "As of now, I'm going to teach you everything I know about leading other Shinigami. Before you start undertaking your own duties, you have to have a handle on actual leadership. To that end, your chief responsibility at the moment is to stay by my side at all times, as a Vice-Captain does for their Captain."
> 
> Isis was keeping one fact from Marco, and that was by keeping him on hand, she could evaluate his Hollow Infection, and incapacitate him should he need to be restrained. She wouldn't tell him that though. It was best as a precaution only.
> 
> "In a few hours we'll be heading to the Real World, to meet up with the Hollow Hunting team there. I'm going to have you lead a group of them, and evaluate you on your performance. That doesn't mean rush ahead and kill all the Hollow beforehand. It means organising those following you and preserving their lives in the midst of battle."



"Of course... I aint just going to run in their mindlessly swinging a sword around, now am I?"Marco replied, shortly after adding, tieing his badge around his right arm. "Same for anyone I may or may not lead in the future, stratergies are one of the greatest assets for any leader. Of course you already know that being a highly experiancd leader yourself. Especially if I end up fighting an higher ranking Hollow with power that surpasses mine, brute force would be meaningless and pointless. Using such a thing would just endanger me and anyone else accomponying me."

"Oh and erm.... maybe I'm asking for abit much but any real information on this 'hollow hunting team' or you just going to tell me it's a team that kills hollow? It would help to know members of the team especially before-hand."Marco stated, in an relatively confident tone of voice, he had minor doubts in his abilities but was alittle uneasy about acctully leading an entire team, considering he didn't know them it was understandable.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2009)

"It's lead by one of the older Shinigami of Thirteenth, Havoc. He's been there since before you were a member of my division, so don't worry about that. I usually send Shinigami in need of some serious firsthand training to stay with them in the real world, where they track down and hunt the bigger, stronger and smarter Hollow. They're a mobile operation, so they move around a lot. I don't know if you've met Frayzon yet, but he's their only member at the moment who has been in Thirteenth since you joined."

Isis stood, raising her arms up and stretching.

"Anyway, there's really not much to say. After fighting the higher class Hollow for this long, they're a well-oiled unit. That's why this is the best beginning for your training. They'll follow a Vice-Captain's orders, but it isn't like they can't cover themselves if things go bad. You, Havoc and I will each be leading one third of the group, and scouring the designated area of its Hollow."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> Inside the flower of the giant plant, the seed sat. The seed having absorbed the ancient reishi, of battles long and past, mirrored the form into is being, the seed that would help it reproduce.
> 
> The woman in the flower, the seed lay dormat, the reishi forming his thoughts and feelings and powers from the memories of others.
> 
> ...



Atlas was of similar build to to the Knights of Chronos, but with wider shoulders, a more powerful frame. He was actively stronger than any of them, Thrud included. Though he was of normal height, nothing compared to Chronos's towering visage, he still carried an imposing presence.

The mask fragments of this Arrancar, which covered the top right portion of his skull, had a curved spike pointing backwards. That was the only marker of his previous Hollow body.

"I am Atlas," Atlas was staring at the being that had just emerged from the plant. Those of the memory Reishi were supposed to be unable to see him under the weavings Chronos had placed upon him, but perhaps this one was different. She had been born between the linkage of this Reishi, and the brambly plant amongst which they stood, the one that drank Reishi like sunlight.

Atlas offered a hand to the woman, who stood in the midst of the flower she had emerged from. Perhaps Chronos had known. Perhaps this was what Atlas had been sent here for. Then he would find this creature's trust placed in him, and perhaps unravel whatever purpose he had been sent to the underground for.

~~~

"You'll find you can sense Spiritual Presences with ease now."

Carlos grimaced, already noting the countless number of presences. Without much effort, he could identify them individually. Heaps of Hollow, mostly weak, a few strong, a few dangerous. But this was strange, in the distance, were those some human presences?

"Strange, what would other humans be doing in Hueco Mundo?"

"Hey!" Carlos yelled at the voice, "How'd you know that?"

"We see what you see," the female voice replied. "And know what you know."

"You're inside my head?" Carlos turned around rapidly, trying to figure out how to deal with this. Another surge of electricity ran through his nerves, paralysing him with pain for another length of time.

"First you must demonstrate your new body's abilities. Find and destroy the nearest Hollow."

Carlos gritted his teeth, but locked on to the presence in the near distance and marched towards it.

"You will find that you radiate no Spiritual Pressure, and therefore cannot be detected. In any spiritual battle, the option of stealth actions will be available to you."


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2009)

The woman took Atlas' hand.
"Hello Atlas, who am I?" She asked puzzled.
She had so much memories of people, the memories that her mother plant had absorbed and morphed her, the seed into, but she had none of her own. 

The leaves and brambles bended to her presence, like a mother protecting its child. 
She could speak all the ancient languages and knew of years of spiritual information, but was she Hollow, Human or Shinigami, alas she didn't know, she didn't even know who she was.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "It's lead by one of the older Shinigami of Thirteenth, Havoc. He's been there since before you were a member of my division, so don't worry about that. I usually send Shinigami in need of some serious firsthand training to stay with them in the real world, where they track down and hunt the bigger, stronger and smarter Hollow. They're a mobile operation, so they move around a lot. I don't know if you've met Frayzon yet, but he's their only member at the moment who has been in Thirteenth since you joined."
> 
> Isis stood, raising her arms up and stretching.
> 
> "Anyway, there's really not much to say. After fighting the higher class Hollow for this long, they're a well-oiled unit. That's why this is the best beginning for your training. They'll follow a Vice-Captain's orders, but it isn't like they can't cover themselves if things go bad. You, Havoc and I will each be leading one third of the group, and scouring the designated area of its Hollow."



"So it is safe for me to presume all the Hollow I fought up until now where pritty low ranking in terms of an Hollows evolution. Well been awhile since I last had a chance to fight something worth the time and effort put into it."Marco said he looked around the room uneasy and feeling cold. "When do we leave, Captain Isis?"
"Well aint you two an interesting force. Combined your spirit forces likly surpasses my own. Well... With Marco's surpassing yourself Captain."Rai asked them, sat outside on the roof, relaxed unarmed. Clearly, not expecting for them to attack or attack them herself.
Marco growled and went to withdraw his Zankaputo and release it. "Surpassing the Captain or not you speak respectfuly to your superiors and to my Captain!"He growled, spirit pressure suddernly flaring up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "So it is safe for me to presume all the Hollow I fought up until now where pritty low ranking in terms of an Hollows evolution. Well been awhile since I last had a chance to fight something worth the time and effort put into it."Marco said he looked around the room uneasy and feeling cold. "When do we leave, Captain Isis?"
> "Well aint you two an interesting force. Combined your spirit forces likly surpasses my own. Well... With Marco's surpassing yourself Captain."Rai asked them, sat outside on the roof, relaxed unarmed. Clearly, not expecting for them to attack or attack them herself.
> Marco growled and went to withdraw his Zankaputo and release it. "Surpassing the Captain or not you speak respectfuly to your superiors and to my Captain!"He growled, spirit pressure suddernly flaring up.



"Marco, stop!"

Isis placed a heavy hand on Marco's shoulder, and forcefully pushed him backwards, causing him to fall over. She didn't want him getting involved in fighting this Vizard. Not with the threat of his inner Hollow still present.

"You'd be Rai Kura, correct?" Isis stared up at the woman, acknowledging that neither was drawing their sword or making a hostile action. "I must admit, I'm surprised you'd directly appear in the middle of a Division like this. It's not like your Reiatsu is being suppressed enough to go unnoticed. Or do you plan on leaving fast enough to avoid whoever comes to investigate?"



Serp said:


> The woman took Atlas' hand.
> "Hello Atlas, who am I?" She asked puzzled.
> She had so much memories of people, the memories that her mother plant had absorbed and morphed her, the seed into, but she had none of her own.
> 
> ...



Atlas looked about, watching the plant bend around the female.

"This place is full of memory," he began a theory, "and the plant from which you just emerged seems to feed upon it. If I were to guess, I would say that makes you the daughter of this place. And a very important person."

Atlas flexed his Reiatsu a little. Nothing to be threatening, or worrying. Simply to illustrate to the woman that it was possible. If she was the daughter of the memories inside the Reishi of this place, then it may be such that the entire underground, and its stone occupants, were subject to her will. That would be beyond important. It would be paramount. And the reason Atlas was here, without a doubt.

So he waited to see her reaction. And whether she could make this place obey her will.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2009)

The girl was startled by the sudden flex of reiatsu, it scared her and dregged up memories of such things that had been imprinted into her. 

The statues around her acted out these memories she had dragged to the surface, facing Atlas, swords and claws drawn.

He face was puzzled at why the statues moved when she thought, but then she paused when she noticed Atlas had meant no harm.

"Your words still confuse me, You are Atlas I am?... I have many names in my head but which is mine?"

She looked behind her remembering Atlas' comment about the plant, she looked at it.
"This is where I came from, where I was born. The reishi of the air polluted my mother and infected me. Is that why I am like this?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Marco, stop!"
> 
> Isis placed a heavy hand on Marco's shoulder, and forcefully pushed him backwards, causing him to fall over. She didn't want him getting involved in fighting this Vizard. Not with the threat of his inner Hollow still present.
> 
> "You'd be Rai Kura, correct?" Isis stared up at the woman, acknowledging that neither was drawing their sword or making a hostile action. "I must admit, I'm surprised you'd directly appear in the middle of a Division like this. It's not like your Reiatsu is being suppressed enough to go unnoticed. Or do you plan on leaving fast enough to avoid whoever comes to investigate?"



"Surpress my Raiatsu? I surpose, let 'em investigate going by al the Raiatsu in this division no one is even worth fighting, excluding you or Marco of course."Rai stated she yawned and said, "Besides surpressing Raiatsu isn't something I need to do."She replied and looked around thinking.

Marco got pushed down and simply grunted.

She jumped down, landing nibbely on the ground and turned to face Captain Isis. "I'm surprised, Captain... Must be more intelligent than those other captains. Everyone would of attacked me on sight or try and capture me. Well, since you know my family name I presume my... little descentdant over their has told you, and you likly mentioned it to the other Captains now too. Therefore, I must come to the conclusion that shinigami are conducting research into Vizards and also into my profile from when I was a 'lesser shinigami' in the 4th division. Am I correct or just jumping the gun now?"

She was perticularly surprised by Captain Isis not attacking yet, but it came down to two reasons in her mind as to why;
The first was that she was trying to buy time until some of the shinigamis from other divisions investigated her spirit pressure.
The second, Captain Isis was curious as to why she was here or in the Vizard and her interest in Marco.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> The girl was startled by the sudden flex of reiatsu, it scared her and dregged up memories of such things that had been imprinted into her.
> 
> The statues around her acted out these memories she had dragged to the surface, facing Atlas, swords and claws drawn.
> 
> ...



Atlas was startled that the statues faced him. They were meant to be unable to see or sense him. Perhaps they were still unable, but it was the woman's mind that guided them.

"Do not say polluted," Atlas shook his head, "for that implies something wrong. I cannot think that you are anything but right. This place needed someone to represent it. To know it. That makes you special. And important."

She seemed upset, that she did not have a name. Atlas was not one for creativity, but he thought on it.

"Since you are the child of this plant, perhaps the name of a plant is suitable for you. Lily? Azalea? Rose? Ivy?"



LunarCoast said:


> "Surpress my Raiatsu? I surpose, let 'em investigate going by al the Raiatsu in this division no one is even worth fighting, excluding you or Marco of course."Rai stated she yawned and said, "Besides surpressing Raiatsu isn't something I need to do."She replied and looked around thinking.
> 
> Marco got pushed down and simply grunted.
> 
> ...



"Fourth Division, huh?" Isis smiled, "Thank you very much. That's a useful fact to know." Isis had remembered Marco mentioning it, but forgotten it again. Now she was reminded once more. Definitely something to investigate.

"Surprised a Shinigami previously under Captain Unohana would go Vizard. She represents one of the best of Shinigami after all. Ah well, takes all sorts."

"As for research into Vizard, sorry but that's private Captain information, I'm sure you understand."

Isis was combative. She was competitive, loud-mouthed, and loved a good fight. She was also smart, and knew when things were bad. Rai could defeat her in an all out brawl. And dragging Marco into a fight on this scale was bad. He needed more practise at fighting while keeping his power restrained, to help him hold his inner Hollow in check until Nagi had developed a way of exorcising it.

"Anyway, I was going to take my new Vice-Captain for training, so I'd appreciate it if you called by for a visit later. We keep a busy schedule you know."

Isis noted Marco had stood. The look that passed between them when she made eyecontact with him specifically told him that no aggressive actions would be tolerated.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2009)

The woman rubbed a hand along the side of the plant, while she did that the statues moved again. As her thoughts of caring triggered the reishi to move the statues to represent that. 

The statues showing people tending to wounds, and next to comrades.

"Yes, I like those names, I like them all. If what you say is true I am all of these. _Azalea Lily Ros'ivy, daughter of the reishi crypt _That should be my name." 

Azalea was now distressed. "Should I stay here, with my mother or should I go, if I were to go, where would I go. I don't understand!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> The woman rubbed a hand along the side of the plant, while she did that the statues moved again. As her thoughts of caring triggered the reishi to move the statues to represent that.
> 
> The statues showing people tending to wounds, and next to comrades.
> 
> ...



"Azalea," Atlas spoke the word, getting used to the name he had inadvertently given. He didn't remember how he knew it, but he knew it was a good name.

"For your uniqueness and power, you must accept that there is a special place for you in this world. I was sent here, to the underground, by the man I respect most. He asked me to go here, and prepare it as I saw fit. I did not know what he meant by that, but I think meeting you I do now. I will stay here, but perhaps, if you go to my master, Chronos Ashrayne, he may know more of your existence, and perhaps even your place."

Atlas knew words enough to suggest. But he didn't have half the presence or charisma Chronos did. And in Hueco Mundo, rather than this underground, Chronos would have the more imposing figure as well. But with the words Atlas chose, he would not be a being of fear, but one to respect. For his leader, this was a good form.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2009)

Kate took a deep breath and peered through the scope of her sniper.

Her parents thought she was crazy, spending all her babysitting money on airsoft guns. But at least they hadn't sent her to a special school when she had told them she could see ghosts. 

They were good people.

Kate adjusted her aim and pulled the trigger. The gun kicked back silently as the bullet sped across the rooftops, slamming into the Hollow she was aiming for. The monster jerked back as the reiatsu charged bullet entered it's skull, letting out a high pitched yowl as it did so. Whipping it's head around, it searched for it's attacker. Kate grinned slightly and aimed again, sending another bullet into it's back. It finally found her and leaped from the rooftop. Kate sighed and strapped the sniper across her back, pulling out two pistols.

"Ebony, Ivory, looks like you guys get a turn," She muttered, watching the Hollow bound across the rooftops. Thankfully it was late; nobody would see her standing on a rooftop, shotting airsoft guns into air. She aimed her guns and fired. The Hollow roared as the first bullet took him in the shoulder, but manages to dodge the second shot. Kate stayed calm, aiming her pistols yet again. With two more confident squeezes of the trigger the Hollow jerked back. But it wasn't down yet. It had managed to avoid being hit in the mask, which Kate knew would finish it. It was getting closer now. She tensed as the Hollow leaped into the air, brining it's arm down towards her. Reflexes tuned by endless hours of practice, she leaped and rolled nimbly to the side, bringing up both guns. It was a maneuver she had practiced countless times, and it was perfect. Just as she finished the roll she unloaded both Ebony and Ivory at the Hollow's face. It let out a scream of pain and vanished.

"All right then. That's enough for tonight."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 2, 2009)

"A tight schedule, visit later? I bet all Shinigami do. Go ahead train him, the stronger the better. He will be more use to the higher ranking members of the Vizard when he goes through that process."Rai said looking towards Captain Isis and her leaving.
Marco kept silent trying to avoid making eye contact with Rai not wanting to dis-obay his Captain and attack her. It was difficult considering she was a memer of his family and felt bertrayed.

"Well later, have fun training. Oh yeah, watch yourself 'Captain' Isis I might just drop by later as you so kindly surguested."Rai added grinning slightly before using a variant of Shunpo to quickly leave the area, it seemed faster but she had much lesser control over where and when she would stop at.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "A tight schedule, visit later? I bet all Shinigami do. Go ahead train him, the stronger the better. He will be more use to the higher ranking members of the Vizard when he goes through that process."Rai said looking towards Captain Isis and her leaving.
> Marco kept silent trying to avoid making eye contact with Rai not wanting to dis-obay his Captain and attack her. It was difficult considering she was a memer of his family and felt bertrayed.
> 
> "Well later, have fun training. Oh yeah, watch yourself 'Captain' Isis I might just drop by later as you so kindly surguested."Rai added grinning slightly before using a variant of Shunpo to quickly leave the area, it seemed faster but she had much lesser control over where and when she would stop at.



"She's fast," Isis watched Rai disappear into the distance, "Cheeky thing. Rachel!"

"Yes, Captain!"

Rachel and Brage emerged from the shadows of the building behind Isis, Rachel presenting her with a sketchbook, on which Rai was perfectly illustrated. The entire conversation had been recorded in a notepad by Brage.

"Good," Isis held up a finger, recording a message on a Hell Butterfly, "Take that to First Division, this butterfly will get you in."

"Understood, Captain!"

Isis motioned for Marco to follow her, as the other two disappeared rapidly. "That's an important thing about leading," Isis told him, "No matter who it is, everyone has something important to contribute. Knowing everyone who follows you is essential."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 3, 2009)

With Neku

  BOOMM!!!! A massive explosion of fire erupts from his location, ?GUAH!!!? A group of hollow go flying backwards and end up destroyed by the heat. ?Heh, They think I?m a hollow.? Neku laughs to himself. ?What freaking idiots.? He turns his lead and looks around. ?I can?t tell if I?m getting further away or closer to them? This place, it?s all the same.? This part of hueco mundo feels so dark and barren, more so then the rest of the place. ?Which is really saying something.? Neku comments. 

  With Reaper/Supremo-

  ?You feel that?? Reaper asked. ?That was quite the powerful reatsu..? Supremo adds. ?And it was close, Real close.? Reaper grinned. ?You want to go and find it don?t you.? Supremo asked. ?That?s a dumb question, If I didn?t want to I wouldn?ta said it.? He took off with Sonido. ?Why did I agree to team up with such a pathetic person.? Supremo sighed and vanished with a bzzt. 

  With Neku-

  Two powerful presences appeared behind him. ?hmm?? He turned around, a man dressed in white and a man dressed in black stood behind him. ?what?s going on?? Neku asked. ?Eh? Human?? Reaper tilted his head, Neku was normal once more. ?How did a human end up in hueco mundo. ?hmm??? Neku rubbed his chin. ?I GET IT!? He shouts. ?You?re Arrancar!? The comment was a bit of a shock to the two. ?You know about arrancar?? They asked.

  ?Yeah, two of my friends are Arrancar, Not to sound like I?m being racist, but you might know Ssob and Boss B. Uggy.? Reaper?s eyes twitched for but a moment. ?Ssob.. huh?? He asked. ?Yeah, He helped us out a while back, you know, saving his brother from Soul society and he even helped us defeat a bunch of arrancars that tried to kill me and my friend.? 

  ?Heh, So Ssob?s just like I thought.? Reaper took a puff of his cigar. ?Eh?? Neku tilted his head. ?We?ll deal with him later.? Supremo commented. ?Nah, I don?t think we should. We can use this to our advantage, Let?s just get rid of the primera.? He raised one of his barrels towards Neku. ?Sorry kid, You gotta die.? Neku just smirked. ?Don?t think so buddy.? 

  ?WAKE UP DAMN IT!? With a great burst of spirit Neku transformed into his full hollow state, ?Impressive.? Reaper fired the blast of reiatsu from his gun, Neku grabbed it in his hand and crushed it. ?Oh?? zzt! Neku vanished and reappeared above reaper. ?DEMON STOMP!? Reaper saw Neku?s heel coming dropping down towards him. ?the hell is this kid!?? 

  FWOOSH! A massive pillar of sand is sent into the air, slowly falling back down to the ground. ?LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!? Neku throws a punch and fires a fast moving yellow orb at Reaper.

  The Arrancar jumps to the side and avoids the attack, when it crashes into the ground behind him, the explosion that results nearly engulfs reaper as well. ?Heh? For a human, You?re pretty damn strong.? Reaper grins. ?Reaper, go on ahead.? Supremo orders. ?I?ll finish this one off.? Reaper blinked. ?Eh? This was just getting fun.? He sighed. ?But fine.? Vzzt reaper vanished. 



"My name is Essere Supremo, A member of the Espada. My rank is of no consequence to one who is about to die, So i shall not reveal it to you." Neku  sighed. "Whatever, I'm Neku minamoto, Son of Asano minamoto. I have no rank as i am a human and i don't give a shit about you're rank so i don't care if you reveal it or not." supremo grinned. "Good, Then shall we fight." Neku shrugged. "One way or another your dead."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "You'll find you can sense Spiritual Presences with ease now."
> 
> Carlos grimaced, already noting the countless number of presences. Without much effort, he could identify them individually. Heaps of Hollow, mostly weak, a few strong, a few dangerous. But this was strange, in the distance, were those some human presences?
> 
> ...



"The fuck? Where'd you come from human?"

Carlos stared at the Hollow. He had been calmly walking behind it for the past few minutes and it hadn't noticed him in the slightest. He'd had to cough politely to get its attention.

Carlos just stood there, waiting for the first attack. That Brikan had said attacking was the most important thing. For Carlos, who'd already had training from someone not quite as ridiculous as the Joutei member, he figured ruining an opponent's attack was the first step.

It swung at him, clawed blade in hand, and Carlos raised his own hand to block it. His arm didn't even budge, the entire strength of the Hollow being unable to overcome the raw force layered in his body. The blade couldn't cut his skin, the voice inside his head was talking about how his body was reinforced by Spiritech, and that his skin wouldn't be cut by anything of such minor level.

Carlos didn't care. He just wanted to get back to the real world and kill the people who'd violated him like this. His hand clenched on the blade, fingers punching through it and gripping it tight. With a tug, he pulled the Hollow through the air, swinging it around and around before releasing it.

Carlos calmly walked forward as it fell, and positioned himself directly under its head. An uppercut, with as much strength as he could layer into his body, tore its head straight off.

"Good, your predicted strength appears to be correct. Now we will raise the testing a notch. One of the human auras has engaged an Arrancar."

Carlos looked up. The human aura was red and black, seemingly Hollow, but with a human core. The aura next to it was less colour and more sheen. But it was strong as well.

"You're telling me I have to go over there?"

Carlos anticipated the electric shock this time, but it still hurt, ridiculously so.

Grumbling, he began to march in that direction.

"Your body does not fatigue. You have great speed in this body. Run."

And Carlos ran.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2009)

Azalea looked at Atlas. "To Chronos it is."

She waved her hands and brambles, dust, leaves, and rock formed a suit partial armour and partial high class whore. 

"Take me to him." As she said that the reishi warped the statues and they all turned to watch her leave, a gush of wind blew through them, making it seem as if they were crying, screaming to see her go.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 3, 2009)

Essere Vs Neku-

"Cero." a red beam rips through the ground, Neku nimbly flips backwards across the ground and avoids the attack until it fades out. "Very good human." Supremo's hands float around him, he doesn't even bother to move his arms. He simply lets his hands make the gestures for him. "So then, What will you do now Human. You are at full power yet i am not even trying." supremo smirked. "If it were me, I would give up." 

Neku just chuckles, "I'm not even close to being at full power dumbass!" He pulls back both his arms and the stars begin to glow. "TAKE THIS! HELL'S INFINITE INFERNO AND LEFT ARM OF THE REAPER!" Supremo just yawned. "You think that will stop me?" Neku's arms punch forward and a massive blast of fire shoots towards Supremo. "CERO!" He shouts in a suprised tone. 

The two blasts collide in the air and begin to form a massive explosion. "How can a human wield such power?" Supremo holds up his arm and hands to block the sand being wipped around by the explosion. "Because." Neku appeared behind Supremo. "Fast." Supremo thinks before a fist connects with his jaw and sends him flying towards the ground. "I'M NO NORMAL HUAMN!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2009)

Serp said:


> Azalea looked at Atlas. "To Chronos it is."
> 
> She waved her hands and brambles, dust, leaves, and rock formed a suit partial armour and partial high class whore.
> 
> "Take me to him." As she said that the reishi warped the statues and they all turned to watch her leave, a gush of wind blew through them, making it seem as if they were crying, screaming to see her go.



Atlas raised a hand, and a Garganta formed before him. Through it white sands could be seen.

"That is the road to Las Noches," Atlas indicated for her, "I was instructed to remain here, and will do so. Pass through this portal, and you will find my master, and he will teach you what you long to know."

What Atlas did not know was that Chronos had left with three of his Knights to call countless Hollow to the army of Arrancar. What he did not know was that there would be someone else, to welcome this woman to the dark.



InfIchi said:


> Essere Vs Neku-
> 
> "Cero." a red beam rips through the ground, Neku nimbly flips backwards across the ground and avoids the attack until it fades out. "Very good human." Supremo's hands float around him, he doesn't even bother to move his arms. He simply lets his hands make the gestures for him. "So then, What will you do now Human. You are at full power yet i am not even trying." supremo smirked. "If it were me, I would give up."
> 
> ...



"Hey," Carlos was still running forward, the desert was huge, but he was tracking the giant Reiatsu ahead of him, "Aren't those two kinda, I dunno, ridiculously stronger than me?"

"You will go to them."

"I'm still running, I just, aren't I gonna be killed if I get too close to that?"

"You will not die."

Carlos heaved a sigh, and began to slow as the Reiatsu wind pulled sand up around him. They weren't in sight yet, but their power had already conquered this region.

"Move on."

Carlos walked slowly forward. Whatever confidence this voice had, he didn't share it.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 4, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "She's fast," Isis watched Rai disappear into the distance, "Cheeky thing. Rachel!"
> 
> "Yes, Captain!"
> 
> ...



"What the?"Marco asked following as she said. He looked at her and asked, "Did you know she would make contact with you or something? But thats impossible, no one can see into the future so you ethire was expecting her too or it's just by luck that Rachel and Barge where around. Which was it Captain?"

-------------------Rai-----------------

Rai stopped by were she first made contact with Marco, "Whoa, moving at high speeds sure hurts, taking countless number of hits from air particles...."She muttered. She looked to her left where her Zankaputo leaning aginste the oak tree's damp bark. She walked over and kicked it up into the air then grabbed the blade before returning it to the sealth on her back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "What the?"Marco asked following as she said. He looked at her and asked, "Did you know she would make contact with you or something? But thats impossible, no one can see into the future so you ethire was expecting her too or it's just by luck that Rachel and Barge where around. Which was it Captain?"



"Was I predicting her?" Isis smiled, "of course not. I can't see the future. But Rai wasn't hiding her presence. She didn't believe anyone could make a difference. Her mistake. My Shinigami know how to take any chances given to them. Rachel and Brage sensed her, and used their skills - Brage's fast writing and Rachel's drawing - to record her presence. Like I told you Marco, everyone has an important role to play. It's your job as a leader to discover those roles, and help them develop."

The two continued on to the World Gate, and then into the real world.

It was evening, and they were standing outside what looked like an old city.

"Havoc, good to see you again." Isis nodded to the silver haired man.

"Likewise, Captain," Havoc returned the gesture. The nine other members of the Hollow Hunting squad were behind him.

"I'd like to introduce my new Vice-Captain, Marco Kura," Isis placed a hand on Marco's shoulder, "He'll be leading a third of you tonight."

"A new Vice-Captain?" Havoc raised an eyebrow, "Did Kuchiki finally get tired of you?"

Isis waved a hand, indicating she'd talk about it later.

"There's a good number of high class Adjuchas that haunt this city, and even Arrancar will come here. Tonight we'll draw out and finish off as many as we can. Havoc, Marco and myself will each be leading a group of three. You defer to your leader."

The nine broke up into groups, Frayzon being a part of Isis's. He was wondering about Marco, but couldn't miss the chance to fight under his Captain's watch.

"Alright then," Isis took a step forward, her Reiatsu swirling about her, "let's go."

And with a Shunpo, she vanished into the city, her group, Havoc and Marco a step behind, each of their groups a step behind that.

So it begun.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2009)

"Las Noches?" Azalea looked forwards and then back to Atlas.
"Very well then." She stepped forward and walked to into the Garganta.
"To Chronos!" 

Azalea landed in the sandy plains of Hueco Mundo. The moisture in the are was weak, but a big heavy stream of Reishi filled the air, and she was satisfied.  She saw the large palace before her, and started to walk towards it. But what she didn't know was there was a few hollows watching her.

----------Kagato
In Avalon, Kagato's eyes widened. "What the hell this is where you live?"
"Kinda, but we shall get to the semantics later, but this place kinda looks like a D&D world ey."
"Well yea." 
As the walked countless souls bowed their heads towards Tabris for some reason. Also the souls seemed to be farming, as well as using hollows like mounts and farm animals. 

"Why do they bow to you?"
"Because I am royalty."
"What!"
"All in time fair Kagato."

And then there was a whoosh as if someone had shunpo'd near them. It was a woman, tight clothing but still formal.

"Lord Nisshin, you have returned. You must not leave without informing us."
"Yes yes, Michelle." Turning to Kagato. "This is my personal knight also known as a pawn."
Michelle first looks at Kagato. "Who is this one, the stink of being alive still flourishes within him."

"Now now, this is my Son Kagato." 
Michelles eyes widened. "You mean that Kagato."
Tabris nodded. 
"I am sorry Kagato. Lord Tabris we must return to your court and hold a feast there."
"But my court is so far away!!!" 
"Take a hollow steed and be gone." 
"Ok but first I need to talk to Mit about Kagato, I kinda infected him."
"From all you talk about him, there should be no harm done, unless he doesn't past his test."
"Oh he will. Won't you boy!"
Kagato still shocked dazed and in awe, just nodded.
"And when you return, put on your robes, that ski suit or whatever looks far to common and get something for Kagato."

Tabris nodded. He Hirenkyaku'd away and returned moments later wearing a red and black elaborate robe. And holding a blue and silver one. "From my blue period."
Kagato put it on, it felt weird, light and nice and comfortable but weird. 

And then they walked to the stables. In the stables it was filled with dozens of hollows. "Hey who's up for a journey down to my court?" 
The stable came alive with chatter. "Fucking Tabris, when you could just fly or someshit you come to tire us out." Was the loudest one that Kagato could hear.

"I'll do it." Came a voice from the right. 
It was a big big big Jaguar shaped hollow, "Tabs who is this, I like him." 
"Oh he is my son, if and when you arrancarise I'll hook you up." 
"Nice as always, ok you to jump on." Tabris and Kagato jumped on the back of the Adjuccas jaguar hollow and it walked out of the stable.

The hollow looked left and right. And then walked to a little arrow labeled Tabris.
"Ok hold on, we are gonna go HSM."
"What!" Shouted Kags. And then they were off. 

A little moments later they ended up somewhere different but the same, there was still peasants and knights patrolling, but the knights garb were similar in style the Tabris's clothes. 

"Welcome home Lord Tabris!" They shouted one by one. Tabris nodded.
"I'm going to the stables ok." Said the jagaur hollow, Tabris nodded and they jumped down.
"Why do you have hollows in your employment?" Asked Kagato.
"Why wouldn't we, thats racist."

There was a large palace, not larger than the first one, actually significantly smaller, but it was still a larger towering beast of a building.
"Mai Yard!" Tabris said as he slapped the side of the building. Before walking to the door.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 4, 2009)

"Sounds fun."Marco said before Isis left with her group.

_Man I sure hope I dont mess anything up today, I dont ant my hands drenched in blood on the first day of being a Vice-Captain or something. Then on second thought, thats unlikly if it becomes dark by the time hollows appear, I know how much Hikari loves it at night due to all the stars._
He looked up towards the sky while thinking this, wounder his group members stranghts and weaknesses, not wanting to leave them in a disadvantaged area or something along those lines.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> "Las Noches?" Azalea looked forwards and then back to Atlas.
> "Very well then." She stepped forward and walked to into the Garganta.
> "To Chronos!"
> 
> Azalea landed in the sandy plains of Hueco Mundo. The moisture in the are was weak, but a big heavy stream of Reishi filled the air, and she was satisfied.  She saw the large palace before her, and started to walk towards it. But what she didn't know was there was a few hollows watching her.



With the Espada on their march to bring new numbers to Las Noches, she had nothing to do but wander aimlessly and wait. She didn't like waiting, but at the same time was an expert at it. Her plans would outlast the sun, should she so wish.

So Eve, who prided herself on being in control of all situations, was pleasantly surprised to be the first aware of this new being's arrival, especially by pure luck. A child of Hell Blossoms, how strange. A few Hollow were rumbling around, being dull and unexciting. With a little poke at their feeding instincts, they rounded on the plant girl, roaring loudly.

If she had the power her kind were known for, Eve would approach her. Maybe even save her from a Hollow sneak attack from behind. Wonderful.



LunarCoast said:


> "Sounds fun."Marco said before Isis left with her group.
> 
> _Man I sure hope I dont mess anything up today, I dont ant my hands drenched in blood on the first day of being a Vice-Captain or something. Then on second thought, thats unlikly if it becomes dark by the time hollows appear, I know how much Hikari loves it at night due to all the stars._
> He looked up towards the sky while thinking this, wounder his group members strengths and weaknesses, not wanting to leave them in a disadvantaged area or something along those lines.



Isis palmed one of the Hollow diving at her, throwing it overhead. Two of the hunters following her jumped at it, swinging their swords to quarter it expertly.

For Frayzon, he had run forward further, his Shikai out already, and placed a foot on the ground just before Isis. A rock pillar shot outwards, slamming into an incoming Hollow and impaling it. Frayzon ran up the pillar, and cut its head off neatly.

Isis drew her sword fluidly, the blade of the Arrancar clanging off of it. It swung at her again a few times, but was deflected without Isis even looking at him.

_"Run Rampant..."_ Isis finished her Shunpo neatly, the blade of the Arrancar splitting in two as blood spurted from the cut across its midsection. She turned slightly and stabbed it through the back of the head, causing it to begin to fade to nothing.

"If you're fast enough, prevent your opponent from releasing. This isn't a battle for glory!"

The three following her nodded, and continued onwards.

~~~

A garganta opened in the shadows of the abandoned buildings, from it stepped a female figure. She hissed slightly, at the smells in the air.

He was here.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 4, 2009)

Essere wipes the blood from his mouth and steps out of the sand. ?Very good.? He comments. ?Heh, I thought you?d-?WHAM! A fist comes from no where and makes contact with Neku?s jaw. ? But you forget, my hands are not bound by my body.? Supremo smirked and another fist slams into Neku?s gut. ?Guh!? The other fist hits the back of his head. ?Not good enough.? Neku vanishes again and appears behind Supremo. ?Satan?s wrath.? FWAM! Neku?s right fist sends Supremo flying through the sands sending a wave up around him. 

  ?I see?? Supremo stabs his cane into the ground and slowly forces himself to a stop. ?I?ve underestimated you human.? He begins to walk towards neku while pulling out his sword. ?Superiority, breeds superiority, The beasts below are jealous of the gods. Show them your power and make them bite their tongues! arrogante!? his body seems to explode with power, he continues to walk towards Neku, He can no longer see the arrancar, but he can feel him. 


  Supremo stands half covered in silver armor, with a small hollow hole at his chest. His skin has turned white and a plane white mask rests on his face. The only color on it is a simple red mark over the right eye. ?This, Is my release.? He comments, holding up his handless arms. ?I see.? Neku takes a step back. ?This guy, really? released?? He  remembered the power of the previous arrancar he had seen release. ?This form, is far stronger child.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2009)

"Woah!"

The heavy wind actually knocked Carlos's feet out from underneath him, causing him to roll down the sandy hill he was climbing. He lay on the desert floor for a little while, the Reiatsu waves buffeting over him.

"Okay, seriously, this is ridiculous," he complained, "If I get any closer to that, I'm seriously going to die!"

"You will not be killed," the voice replied, "Continue onward. The difference between strength of this level and your own needs to be recorded, so that you may return as a stronger being."

"Fucking. Kidding me." Carlos grunted, starting up the hill again. It seemed larger and steeper than before. The Reiatsu waves had built it up further.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 4, 2009)

FWAM!FWAM!FWAM!FWAM! four fists slam into Neku's body and send him crashing hard into the sands of Hueco mundo, a wave of sand flying off in all directions. "Is there everything you have?" Supremo asked. "S..shit..." Neku coughs, His vision blurred as he looked up at Supremo. "That power... he can hit with so many fists at once...." He tries to stand up. "Stay on the floor where you belong." The fists joined together into one large hand and slammed Neku further into the sand. "Ants can not stand up to gods."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 4, 2009)

-Somewhere in the Human World-

Marcus is barley able to bring his Zanpaktou up in time to block the attack of the Hollow he was sent to purge. Sparks fly as the claws of the beast slide the length of his blade.  Marcus grunts as he is forced back into the concrete wall of the warehouse they were in. The force off the impact sends dust and debris flying as the masked monster pulls it’s hideous mug up to Marcus’ face. It’s breaths were long and heavy as it’s breath fills Marcus’ nostrils. It was rancid and smelt of death. Marcus almost passes out from the stench. As the Hollow raises it’s free hand it releases a roar that snaps Marcus back to reality. With a gleaming flash the Hollow strikes for it’s prey’s head. Marcus is barely able to dodge the attack as he shifts his weight and pushes his blade up and out. Bits of the concrete wall fall to the ground while other debris and dust flies in all directions. The Hollow spits and sputters as it’s senses are over taken as the dust encompasses it face. Marcus on the other hand hits the ground hard and chin first. _ A simple test she says. Just take care of a Hollow for her._ Are just some of the thoughts that cross his mind.

-Earlier that Day; Second Division’s Captain’s Office-

Soifon sets behind her desk and goes though some files. As she dose she speaks to her possible prospect. “The test to get into the Second Division, unlike other Divisions, has two parts.’ She says as she pulls a  file from a large box. She tosses it down in front of Marcus. He opens the file as she continues to speak. “That Hollow is designated 04407326. It’s been plaguing the human world for some sixty years now.” Marcus looks at the creature in the picture. It looked rather unremarkable. It was tall and lanky. Outside the lizard like mask the only distinguishing characteristics were that it’s hands ended in six inch spikes. Clearing her throat Soifon catches Marcus’ attention. “He has garnered the name Lockjaw from the few Shinigami that have survived encounters with him. The first part of your test is to cleanse this Hollow. Any questions so far?” Marcus runs his left hand though his short hair  “Just one Sir, if this Hollow is so dangerous then why hasn’t a Captain or Lieutenant been dispatched to take care of it?” Soifon’s eyes narrow at the question as she spins her chair to the left. Reclining back she begins to speak again.

“We have tried that, but the damned creature can detect Reiatsu. Anytime a Shinigami of third seat or higher enters it’s hunting grounds it high tales it back to Huceo Mundo.” Marcus blinks  “Hunting grounds?” Soifon cuts a glance at him “Yes, hunting grounds. Now if you don’t have anymore questions. This black ops member will escort you to the gate.” As Soifon spoke as man dressed in black from head to toe appears in their presences. “Don’t worry, if your anything like your file indicates you’ll do fine.” Marcus stands then bows to his superior. Then as his custom he salutes as he turns and leaves with the Black Ops member. As they reached the grounds outside the barracks a gate to the human world appears. A hell butterfly appears as his escort begins to speak. “You’re the third that she has sent after this Hollow.” Marcus turns to the man  “What happen to the first two?” The man lightly laughs. “You can probably guess, in any aspect the Captain seems confidant in you. And before you ask, no she didn’t share the feelings on the other two.” Marcus was about to speak again but a push sent him spiraling into the gate that close behind him.

-Warehouse Present- 

Marcus is snapped back to reality as the Hollow’s claws land by his face just an instant after he hits the ground.  Marcus rolls to his left as he hits his stomach again his feet touch the floor. In a flash he vanishes as he performs a pair of Shunpo. The second Shunpo springboards him off the nearest wall. Sparks fly as his Zanpaktou’s blade is blocked by the Hollow.  The whole building illuminates as Marcus presses his advantage but the Hollow was right with him as each thrust each slice was blocked or parried. Then the Hollow seizes a moment as it twists Marcus Zanpaktou between it’s claws.  Marcus thrown off balance was caught by the Hollow’s foot sending him to the ground. Rolling Marcus dodges more claw strikes and pulls himself to his knees. The Hollow just looks and begins to release a hiss like laugh. “You ssshall ssssoon be mine SSSShinigami” it remarked. Realizing playtime was over Marcus stands to his feet as he holds his sword out in front of him. A dark black Reiatsu begins to pour from his body as he runs his hand down the length of the blade.  “Rend bone from flesh, Rise Cerberus.” The dark Reiatsu that pour from him turned to black flames as his sword bent and contorted. Seconds later Marcus burst out of the flames released sword in hand. The Hollow barely has time to react as the sword’s blades beckon for their mark. Sparks and black flames fly as the two combat around the room. The Hollow was being pushed and punished as smoldering wounds open up all over his body.  “What’s the matter beastie? I thought I was to be yours? Well hear I am. Have at me!” The Hollow’s eyes widen in fear as Marcus’ dark Reiatsu escalates into the seated officers range.  It releases a stinging dust from it’s skin and back pedals. Marcus can see the space in front of it start to distort. The Hollow was making a run for it.  “No you don’t!” Marcus screams as he pulls his arm back.  “Porta ut Abyssus!”  Marcus shouts as he tosses his weapon toward the Hollow.  As it spins toward the Hollow it’s black flames cover it. 

In mid air it fragments in two being connected by a long chain of black Reiatsu.  The chain catches the Hollow on the mid of the back causing it to scream in pain. The two blades wrap around edging ever closer to it. As only enough slack to allow the blades to touch the ground is left the blades fall earth ward and stick into the ground.  As the Hollow struggles to free itself a black circle etches it’s way from blade to blade. Cryptic words phrased in Latin appears below the Hollow. A black veil of Reiatsu covers the Hollow. Almost instantly screaming can be heard. Then the veil falls. Dark cuts and gases erupt into blood as the entire body becomes covered in black flames. The Hollow slowly phases away as Marcus walks up and grasp both swords. As he reconnects them they flash black and return to their sealed state. A gate appears behind him as he re-sheaths his sword. As he turns the gate opens and two hell butterflies fly out followed by the same Black Ops member that had accompanied him earlier. “Congratulations Marcus, you have passed phase one.”  

-Huceo Mundo- 

As Sabrewulf makes his way to the Gillian that were gathered he feels a sudden ominous  wind blow across the deserts of Huceo Mundo. A dark presence has emerged from deep with in the deserts waste. His eyes narrow as he turns to Canina and Ratbat.  “Lets get back to base, I fell a….” He doesn’t even get to finish his sentence a pain catches him around his Hollow hole then as his power begins to wildly fluctuate a pale green bolt of pure Reiatsu hits him and explodes the area. Dust and debris flies as a large spider like Adjuchas hits the ground in front of the carnage.  “I got him!” she screams.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 5, 2009)

Marco pulled to a halt and said, "Guess the battle begins, I must wounder however why their is a very strong hollow presence in this area... What town are we in?"
Marco drew his Zankaputo idlely standing, he hoped today he wouldn't be forced to use his Bankai, affraid what affects it will have on him and the already weak kiduo barrier. Considering his power was higher than that of his Captains he did doubt he would be required to use it unless she began struggling.
_Hikari, it should be dark soon. More stars to get power from._
_I see... Guess it's a good thing considering you dont wish to use your Bankai._
_I will use it obveriously if I'm required to but I dont._

----------------------Rai-----------------
Rai sat down trying to think how to capture Marco when the time came with as little threat from the other Captains are possible. She knew fighting a single Captain would be little problem but fighting multiple Captains would result in her likly losing, she was never good at fighting multiple oppents and if Marco released his Zankaputo before she could disable him her Zankaputo released form would be rendered usless making it worse.

She came to the conclusion, that it's best to have at least one other noble accompony her, at the very least. "Well his Zankaputo keeps to Tradition, being a dragon spirit and element based." She sighed. "I guess I may be forced to use my mask if fighting multiple Captains alone or vice-captains. Maybe the new guy will assist me when it comes down to it."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2009)

"What...what is this?"

Carlos stood rooted to the spot, unable to move whatsoever. It was like his body was chained in place, unable to move forward.

"Continue onwards."

"I can't!"

"Continue onwards."

"Can't you hear me? I can't move!"

"There is no reason for you to be unable to move.

...

Wait a moment...whoops."

"Whoops?" Carlos was caught out by this, "Don't just drop to informal speech like that! What the hell do you mean by 'whoops'?"

"Although we've eliminated your physical ability to feel fear, it seems your spiritual instincts of self preservation still exist."

"Don't you think I should be, I dunno, keeping self preservation instincts?"

"They're unnecessary to you. It will be corrected shortly."

"Nope," Carlos threw up his hands, "Screw this, I'm gone. Fuck you and your electric shocks."

"Got it." The invisible wall behind Carlos vanished, he knew it was gone. And the first bolts of electricity within his body forced him to turn around.

"My apologies. As you are the first to be remade with this body, errors are bound to exist. Continue on."

"Errors, first remade body? Dammit, what the hell have you done to me? And now you're just sending me to my death?"

"Even if this body is killed, you will not die."

"What? What the hell is that supposed to mean?"

"Continue on."

Carlos was unable to feel fear with his body. But he could feel awe. And when he reached the top of the sandy hill, and stared at the two figures, sensed the sheer presence they released, he was awed.

This was beyond anything he could be. Or so he thought. Those watching this from his eyes were already recording spiritual patterns, and designing methods of replication. Spiritech was the new way.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> Marco pulled to a halt and said, "Guess the battle begins, I must wounder however why their is a very strong hollow presence in this area... What town are we in?"
> Marco drew his Zankaputo idlely standing, he hoped today he wouldn't be forced to use his Bankai, affraid what affects it will have on him and the already weak kiduo barrier. Considering his power was higher than that of his Captains he did doubt he would be required to use it unless she began struggling.
> _Hikari, it should be dark soon. More stars to get power from._
> _I see... Guess it's a good thing considering you dont wish to use your Bankai._
> _I will use it obveriously if I'm required to but I dont._



"How's it coming along, Havoc?"

Havoc slammed the Hollow into the ground, having thrown it off the building top and followed after it.

"There's plenty of em," Havoc noted, "but they're less thrilling than I was expecting."

Havoc and Isis's groups merged, fighting off all the Hollow rushing the Shinigami that had entered their territory.

Marco's group arrived shortly as well, driving a number of fleeing Hollow into their teammates, who took them apart neatly.

The group of twelve took over the square in the city centre, fighting every Hollow that came for them.

Frayzon, who was keeping an eye on Isis for his own benefit, saw a small Hollow slinking under cover towards her. He turned to it, noting that every other member had had their eye on Isis as well. It was only at the last minute that he saw the tongue of the Hollow out, and remembered Havoc's story about the last time Isis was hollow hunting.

"Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"

Isis turned in surprise, seeing the ten blades of the Hollow Hunting squad all impaled through the single Hollow, its tongue bare millimeters from her face.

"Wasn't that kind of overkill?" she asked innocently, "I could have taken that myself."

Then she smiled deviously. She knew damn well what they all were trying to stop.

A new wash of Reiatsu fluttered over them. Another of the Arrancar had arrived. But this was different. It was baiting them, trying to lure them towards it.

Frayzon was the only one to recognise the aura. he knew who it belonged to.

"Frayzon!"

Isis only saw Frayzon vanishing in a Shunpo, towards the aura. Cursing his recklessness, she gave chase, instructing Marco and Havoc to hold the square with the others while she was gone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2009)

"Damn it..." Neku coughed and stood up. "Oh? you can keep moving?" Supremo commented. "Yeah... I can..." Neku coughed. "I'll kill you you bastard...." He raised his arms at Supremo. "You are not ready for me yet human." The massive hand's fingers spread out. "Cero." a large beam began to form. "W...what's with it's size!?" Neku shouts. "This is something only i am capable of. By adding my hands together i can create a larger place to gather the cero's energy. It maintains the same power of a cero. But the blast radius." 

The beam fires engulfing Neku and spreading out till it nearly reached Carlos. When the blast cleared, there was a hole straight down to the true bottom of Hueco mundo, where the gilians gather. "Good bye human." He returns to normal and falls to the ground. "I suppose i should catch up and make sure Reaper is doing fine." He wipes his brow and begins to walk off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2009)

Carlos was standing before the waves of Reishi, fired by the blast from the Arrancar. It was so close to him, he could reach out and touch it.

"Try Reishi repulsion. The direct blast would have been impossible at this stage, but this ambient amount you should be able to distort."

Carlos's arm raised, by the new instincts programmed into him. A small dent appeared in the explosion, opening out before him. It wasn't that large, but it showed him a new technique. But any further into the blast, it was too dense to repel.

When the heavy Reiatsu winds finally dulled, and the sand whipped up by the explosion cleared, the Arrancar was long gone. A massive hole, right down through the desert and into the caverns below existed.

"The Arrancar has left. But the human is at the bottom of the hole. Dead or alive unknown. Go after him."

"Hope he's alive," Carlos was impressed by the guy. Any human with that much strength was something else. For once he didn't need to be forced into obeying the voice. He jumped right into the hole.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2009)

"Shit." Neku grumbled, he was laying in a large indent in the floor of heuco mundo, looking up into the sky through a massive hole. "Where the hell did i just end up?" He slowly sat up, not knowing just how deep underground he was, distance was a hard thing to tell in Hueco mundo, seeing as everything is the same as what came before it. 

With Josef and co- (cause typing out their names takes too damn freaking long.)

"This is getting to be a pain in the ass." Josef comments. "We should just go through with the plan." Max grumbles. "No, Neku hasn't shown back up yet, I felt a bit of his reishi a while back but now it's faded..." He sighed. "I think he might have gotten in trouble, there was a second presence." Isac blinked. "How could you sense it and i couldn't?" He asked. "I don't know. Probably cause i'm a quincy and you suck." 

"That was harsh!" Isac shouts. "No more harsher then this enviorment. Honestly, We should try and get ahead of these guys before they turn around on us and pull off their plan." Josef sighed. "We need all the help we can get though, Neku can take atleast two of them, maybe three actually. that would make it alot easier for us to take them out. However, Neku's not here." They all nodded and sighed once again.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2009)

Carlos bounced off one of the rocks jutting out from the broken cavern roof, falling further down the hall, dodging left and right as column remains and debris appeared from the dark.

His physical control and attributes were off the scale. The movements he could make were unbelievable. For a brief moment, his wish to harm the people who kidnapped him and forced him into this dulled.

Slamming both feet against a pillar, he ran down it, and jumped off over the hole. Flipping in mid air, he landed on both feet, and the ground cratered around him. Hadn't hurt a bit.

Standing up, Carlos noted he could see in the dark perfectly.

"Holy shit, you're alive," he exclaimed, seeing the figure nearby, life signs still A-okay.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2009)

"why do you mean holy shit i'm alive? of course i'm alive! the blast hurt like hell but that wasn't enough to kill me." He had brushed himself off, his body was in pain but he didn't want to show that. He barely escaped the full force of the blast by pumping out his own spirit at full blast. "Shit." He coughed. "How the hell do i get back up there....?" Neku looked up at the hole, had to be a few miles up maybe. "though, Underground may be the best means of travel considering the situation..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2009)

"Well excuuuuuuuuuuse me," Carlos strung the word out, walking around Neku, "but not all of us are superhuman enough to survive being driven a couple of k's underground by the equivalent of the fucking death star!"

Carlos grimaced, the voice inside his head acting up again. "There are Gillians underground. Demonstrate your the agility of your body in destroying a number of them simultaneously."

"Didn't I already showcase enough agility coming down here?"

Carlos was unaware that while he was talking out loud, the voice inside his head couldn't be heard by anyone else.

"Your abilities in combat are what's most important."

"God dammit, okay, fine."

Carlos looked around, the inbuilt ability to sense Reiatsu allowing him to pick up a herd of Gillian not too far away.

"Considering how dark it is down here, you'd probably be better off heading back up," he mentioned to Neku as he walked past him, heading further into the blackness.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2009)

"Considering how damn awesome i am you're better off with the hollows." Neku comments. "Freaking aye, Just wanna rip that guys head off and beat him with it so he can see his own ass kicking up close." He thinks to himself. "Now how the hell do i get up there?" He sat down and crossed his legs. "I could try to fly, but i can't fly and i really don't know how i'm going to get around the whole.. thousands of feet thing..." he rubbed his chin and sighed.

With Josef's crew-

"I'M SICK OF THIS!" Baeken shouts, It's been another three days of travel and nothing has turned up. "WHERE THE HELL IS THIS JEWEL!?" A figure lurking in the shadows seemed to grin when he heard the words jewel. "What kind of jewel?" the voice asked. "Who are you!?" Baeken demands. "Reaper." The man grins. "Now then, What's this jewel you were talking about hmm?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 8, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

Reno doesn’t even flinch at the escalating Reiatsu that Mamercus is releasing. With a low growl Reno takes a single step forward. In response to the advance Mamercus leaps back yet again as  a faint glow appears around his body. Mamercus was worried, this Hollow had identified himself as his former leader Sabrewulf, but to Mamercus that was impossible, Sabrewulf couldn’t have survived that blast and this creature had no resemblance of that wolf Adjuchas. Unless, no. Mamercus pushed the thought of Vasto Lorde from his mind as he crosses his arms over his chest. The sand beneath his feet begin to spread out into a bowl shaped depression . With a clicking sound Mamercus whole body pulses. “Division!” From either side of Mamecus duplicates merge from his body. As Mamecus moved so did his duplicates.  “This Cero will seal your fate mongrel.” The group says a  whole.  Their forms blur as they rush around Reno’s form. Reno doesn’t even budge as the Mamercus’ begin to gather the energy they would use to attack their foe.

With a loud yell you could tell that they were ready to unleash their attack. “OmniCero!” they shouted as they unleashed the blast. The immediate area lights up like a human festival as a gigantic explosion rocks they area. High speed winds pick up and whip out from the epicenter of the attack. Although she didn’t want to Canina turns from the battle to shield her body from the winds. Ratbat screeches as he begins to slide away from the blast his claws digging refilling trenches in the sand as he desperately tries to stay in one place. Mamercus and five of his other selves come to a stop as the winds subside. Dust fell from the skies as they took long hard breaths. _ there is now way he survived that_ the real creature thought as the cloud began to settle. But a whistling sound catches Mamercus’ attention as a pulse of Reiatsu pushes the cloud aside. Four thin crescent shaped blades of white colored energy cut though the dust and sand at an alarming rate of speed and cleave four clones in twain so quickly Mamercus didn’t even see it.  As the fifth clone and Mamercus back away in a defensive manner Reno’s form becomes visible. Mamercus’ jaw dropped this monster appeared unscathed from his strongest attack.

But Mamercus still wasn’t worried Plan B was about to execute itself. The sand to Reno’s immediate right explodes upward as the sixth copy explodes from beneath the sand in a brutal sneak attack. But this tactic too was in vain as Reno’s right hand had already rocketed out ward. Two fingers embedded themselves deep into the copies head. Green blood ran from the wound as a black energy emanated from Reno’s wrist. With a black flash a crescent shaped energy blade cleaves the duplicate in half and tears toward the horizon through the sand. Dropping his hand the clone vanishes into thin air. A cloud of sand appears around Reno’s feet as he is gone in a flash. The last copies head rolls from it’s body to the ground as Reno reappears before Mamercus.  The insect tries to speak but he is caught short as Reno’s left hand wraps around his throat.  “My name is Reno “the Sabrewulf” Draconia. And I am the agent of your death.” Reno says in a soft voice as his right hand raises to Mamercus’ chest.  Mamercus can only gasp and grunt as he feels Reno’s claws tear into the flesh around his Hollow Hole. Green blood trickles down Mamercus’ chest as Reno brought his face real close to Mamercus’  “Sayonara.” is the only word uttered. Mamercus winces in pain and squeezes out “Vasto…Lorde?”  as he feels Reno’s claws insert deeper into his flesh. He even manages a scream as Reno tears his claws to the right in a circular motion.

With a solid yank, Reno pulls Mamercus’ Hollow hole and a good portion of the flesh around it from his body. The insect Hollow’s eyes glaze over as Reno drops him to the ground. After taking a bite from his prize Reno turns to Canina and Ratbat who had made their way closer to his location. Canina hesitantly sniffed the air around this new comer. But his scent was familiar, it WAS Sabrewulf. “It is YOU!” she exclaimed as she picked her pace up to a trot as she approached Reno. “I thought surly that you had died, but no, you now stand before me more powerful then ever.” Reno doesn’t even respond to her as he puts the rest of the Hollow hole in his mouth and chews it. After a swallow he spit’s a small chunk of it out as he kneels down to Canina,  “You and Ratbat hurry and eat these Adjuchas so we can get a move on.” Canina’s eyes narrow slightly, she had so many questions. But best not get his ire up she thinks as she motions for Rabat to dig in on their would be captures. The two quickly eat the remains and soon all that remained was the group of Gillian.  Reno crossed his arms over his chest as he looked at the group. Canina walks up beside him and sets down. “Now that you have became a Vasto Lorde, what is next?”  Reno looks down to Canina and drops his arms to the side as he shifts his weight.  “To get stronger I suppose.” Reno says softly as he ponders on the question more deeply. Canina stirs slightly, her biggest fear is that Sabrewulf would leave the group since he had evolved to a Vasto Lorde.    

-Soul Society; Maggot’s Nest-

As Soifon and Marcus make their way down the stairs to the institution itself she explains more about it to him. “This isn’t like a normal prison.” she starts “the people here may not be able to leave this place, but unless they are exceptionally dangerous, they are not confined to cells and can do as they wish.” This statement struck Marcus as funny, why would they allow criminals to freely walk about. Soifon quickly catches his attention as she speaks again “I can’t explain everything yet but if you pass you may be privileged with more info later. Now to the meat of the test.” She says as they near the bottom of the stair well “You will be put in charge of the Maggot’s Nest for a unspecified length of time, under supervision of course, and how you handle yourself will determine if and how well you pass.” As she finishes her sentence the two clear the doorway that lead to the main room of the Maggot’s Nest, a vast open room full of rails and tables. Marcus was amazed as he looked over the room, it was as she said prisoners with no cells in site.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2009)

"WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?" Baeken shouts. "Eh, too loud." Reaper digs in his ear with his right pinky and pulls out a lump of earwax, then tosses it to the ground. "Don't worry, I' ain't gonna fight you. I hate obvious battles." He yawns. "I'm just curious bout this jewel you were talkin bout. What's it do?" He asked. "Like i'd tell an arrancar." she reaches into a pocket and draws a blade. "Eh." Zetma slowly draws a Bow, Halsia just watched a lizzard crawl on the ground and Henry groaned as he tried to stand up, the weights seemed to have gotten heavier.

"Who the hells that guy?" Josef, Max and Isac had made their way towards the Joutei group. "Eh? More people huh?" Reaper sighed. "Mind tellin me what this jewel your lookin for is?" He turned to Max. "EH!? WHY DID YOU LOOK AT ME!?" Reaper smirked. "You look the weakest." He stated plainly. "I'M NOT THE WEAKEST!!! I'M LIKE! THE THIRD STRONGEST!" He shouted. "That makes you the weakest, you gotta be number 1 to be not the weakest." He commented. "Eh? hows that work?" Max blinked. "Should be obvious." 

Josef raised his bow. "Just leave Arrancar, we don't need to tell you anything about anything." Max nodded. "YEAH! WE DON'T NEED TO TELL YOU ABOUT THE JEWEL THAT ENHANCES A SPIRITUAL BODY BEYOND IT'S LIMITS!" WHAM! six hands smack him over the head. "Oh?" Reaper grinned and vanished from sighed. "SHIT! NOW WE HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE ARRANCAR GETTING THE JEWEL!" Baeken turned to Max. "GOOD GOING!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 9, 2009)

"Their goes Captain."Marco said watching her leave. He shrugged deciding it's best to stay put with Havoc and the others. He stoud still looking at the hollow using the steel of the blade to see behide him and sighed slightly. "To be honest I'm not in the mood to be fighting any of you guys, according to Havoc your all pritty boring to fight. So why not just leave to your damned home and live to fight another day?" Keeping calm and also keeping his eye on his group members.

Kiduo #7 Void seal
The hollow around him attempted to attack him, the blue rune forming on the ground the a dense field of shikia slowing them down dramatically. Marco took a deep breath and exhaled, "Guess their not as intelligent as I orginally thought, that or your all over confident." He quickly dealt with the three hollow that surrounded him. He coughed up some blood and wiped it from his mouth and thought _Maybe I used to much Shikai in that Kiduo... I should pace my self alittle more._
_Yes, dont use that technique again, the barrier was down graded, it's extremely weak from that last burst. Your at risk now more than ever._
_Gotcha, I'll avoid using my Kiduo's any more in this battle._

(Sorry for short posts... Got an exam in two days and doing revision for my History)


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2009)

-Soul Society; The Maggot’s Nest-

With a signal from Soifon a Black Ops Member and a higher ranking Second Division appears before them. Clearing her throat Soifon got the three’s attention. “These two are the official keepers of the Maggot’s Nest. They will be supervising you during the duration of your test within these  halls. However they will not directly interfere with anything that happens, if you get killed it’s your fault” That comment almost left a sour taste in Marcus’ mouth as he thought about the prospect that he could actually die in a place like this. “Do you have any questions prospect?” As Marcus’ eyes fall over the compound he tried to come with any questions that might be relevant to the subject at hand. But he kept on drawing a blank. A bead of sweat runs down the side of  his face as he catches Soifon’s intense glare.  “N.no Sir, no questions at this time.” Marcus says with a somewhat nervous laugh as he hold up both of his hands in a defensive manner. Soifon’s eyes narrow at the statement, her head slightly bows as she balls her fist up. That why the Hell did you waste so much time look spread across her face.

Marcus knew he was in for it now, Soifon’s stance on any form of incompetence was well know through out the Academy. But to Marcus’ surprise she said nothing and just gave another signal. The two men that had appeared vanished just as silently as they appeared. Briefly looking his way Soinfon snaps on the ball of her left foot and turns toward the door. With a short Shunpo she vanishes and reappears at the doorway as she walks though she turns. “See you in a little while.” were the words that escaped her lips as her form vanishes from sight. With her now gone Marcus turns around folding his arms over his chest and surveys the detention center. None of these criminals seemed overly dangerous.  Maybe she was just kidding with me, about the possibility of me dying Marcus thinks as an air of relief falls over his form. But a yell confirms that this would not be as easy as he thought it would have been. Turning, Marcus sees the largest brute of a man that he had ever seen. He towered over Marcus making him look like a mere child. The expression on the mans face was crazed and Marcus could tell that reasoning with this man would be pointless.  In the distance the two agents of the Nest appear on a balcony to watch the situation. “Red has already made his move.” the Black Ops whispers to the Division Officer. The man adjusts he glasses as he watches the situation.

“Yeah, it’s unfortunate that the biggest free threat down here challenges the new guy off the bat.”  The Officer replies “Looks like we’ll need a body bag.” the Ops member adds as they continue to watch the events play out below.  Thick drool runs from the large mans mouth as he grunts and hollers. Marcus knew what was going on, he was new and untested and this guy was going to put him though his paces. His gut feeling was confirmed as the large man raises both hands over his head as he yells at the top of his lungs. Then with speed surprising for a man his size he brings both hands down in a smashing motion at Marcus, who vanishes as the attack nears. The ground cracks under the attack of the large man, and when he realizes that he had missed he just got that much angrier. The brute swings again as Marcus reappears to the left of the first attack. Running on pure training from his days as a Roman Soldier Marcus’ arms wrap around the giant’s large wrist. With a sturdy pull he brings the big man off balance. Feeling the momentum shift, Marcus pulls forward. The large man topples like a house of cards and hits the ground hard chin first. Again the ground cracks and heaves under the tremendous blow. The large man growls as his free hand bends under his chest as he starts to lift himself from the downed position. But Marcus had, had enough! Twisting the giants arm Marcus pounces up on the big mans back driving him back to the ground. 

The two that were observing the situation was amazed how easily Marcus was handling the situation as the little man pulled the giants arm up into behind the behemoth’s back. The large man screamed in pain as his free hand wrapped around his head.  “You going to play nice now?” Marcus asks as he applies pressure to the hold. 

Meanwhile Soifon had reached the top of the stairs and was just exiting the Maggot’s Nest when she realized that she had forgotten to tell Marcus how he could handle inmates that got out of line. She turns and heads back down the stairs. As she reached the doorway she hears a ruckus coming from inside the nest. Stopping at the door way she peers in to see what is happening. To her surprise she sees Marcus grabbing the wrist of the biggest inmate in the entire nest and bringing the giant to the ground from it’s own attack. Backing a little further back she decides to watch to see how this situation plays out.  When Marcus locks his  hammerlock in bringing the giant’s hand to the middle of his shoulder blades Soifon knew it was over. Walking back  into the nest she gives a single. The two men vanish from their perch and reappear on either side of the giant securing him. “Well, I came back to tell you how you could handle yourself against these guys. But it looks like you already figure it out.” Soifon says as she come to a stop. Realizing that the captain had returned, Marcus quickly releases his hold and jumps from the giants back and stands at attention before his superior, an old military habit he had. “I leave the Maggot’s nest back in your hands men” Soifon says as she turns back toward the exit “Marcus, you come with me.” she says as she began to walk. A bit confused Marcus complies and follows. 

-Huceo Mundo-

Reno’s gaze broke from the Gillian and fell back to Canina. He could tell that a lot was on her mind. Not looking up to him Canina speaks. “So what are we going to do about them?” she ask as she motions with her head toward the Gillian. Reno turns his gaze back toward the group of Menos.  “I felt a faint spiritual presence over the horizon behind use every since I changed”  Reno says in a soft tone as he folds his arms over his chest again,  “I would almost bet that the bear was taking these Gillian back to his leader.”  he adds as he turns around. As he walked away Canina gets up and follows as he continues.  “I want to know who or what he was carrying these Menos to and I have a plan.” Canina’s eyes narrow as Reno spoke, she couldn’t feel anything. “Do you think it’s another Vasto Lorde Sabrewulf?” She ask. Stopping in his tracks Reno uncrosses his arms.  “It’s possible, and you can call me Reno from now own, it’s my real name anyway.” He replies as he motions for Ratbat to come to them. 

Your real name she thinks, why give use an assumed name she also mentally tacked on. Shaking her head she follows Reno as he walk to Ratbat as he was walking toward them. Now in a small group Reno begins to speak.  “Were going to take these Menos over the horizon to what ever may be waiting on them. Canina will lead while you Ratbat will follow the group from the sky Reno says as he draws circles in the sand with his claws  “stay out of detection range, I will be shadowing directly behind you Canina, and don’t worry I won’t let anything happen to you.” The weight of her worry breaks when Reno says this. She stands from her setting position as Reno stands. Whatever awaited them they would be ready. A faint vapor pours from Reno’s body as his form and Spiritual signature vanishes. Canina’s eyes widen, so this is how he was going to shadow her and not be detected. 

-Some time later-

The group had been walking for a while and Canina started to think this was a wild Gillian chase. But a large dune with a cave becomes visible as they themselves cross over a smaller dune. Could this be the place they bear was heading for?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2009)

With Neku-

he marched into the sands of hueco mundo's underground, giving up on trying to escape the way he came in. "That blast really hurt." He thought to himself. "But still.. it felt like he was holding back..." Neku sighed and looked up at the white sandy sky above him. "I wonder, Why would he avoid killing me if he was so adament about it before...?" 

With Supremo-

He sat on a rock, his hands wrestling on the ground. "I must be bored if i am hand wresting." He sighs,VZZT! the sound sends him from a slouch to a standing position in record time. "What's going on." Reaper raised his hand slightly. "I thought you were someone else." supremo sighed. "who the hell else would i be?" He asked. "I found a human with the ability of a hollow.. He seemed to be a match for my unsealed state even." 

Reaper just shrugged. "No biggie, He's dead now right?" Reaper seemed to state it more then question it. "No. He's alive." Supremo spoke, using Persquia he could sense Neku, He was under the canopy of hueco mundo. "So, He's alive? the hell you leave him alive for?" Supremo's hands floated back into place. 

"Unlike you, I am able to retain a civil head." Supremo adjusts his wrists. "I do not kill for the simple need to kill.. Besides, I held back my final attack." He turned and began to walk off into the sands. "Why'd you do that?" Reaper walked beside him. "He was holding back, only using half his power. I didn't wish to kill him, I wanted him to release that power." Reaper nodded. "I see, so he embarrased you with half strength, so you used half to try and get him to use full power? Not work out as planned?" Reaper turned to him. "all things work out, Wether as you planned them or not." reaper grinned. "Good, Cause i have some news."

With Josef/Max/Isac-

They sat in a tent, grumbling. "Look, It's now or never." Josef sighed. "We have run out of options, There is nothing we can do now. I can't sense Neku's presence and he was supposed to keep within range of my sense." the purpose for Josef and crew to stay further behind or to the the side of the Joutei. "We can't take them as is... If we're lucky you and i could hold off three of them, but Max can't hold off even one." 

"I'm insulted by that!" Max shouts. "Look, There's only one thing we can really do, We'll just have to go all out and take these guys down our own." They all sigh. "I really wish Neku was here, But if that's what it takes, then tomorrow we'll have to end it." Isac states. "If that's how far we have to go then i'm in i guess." They all nod and put their hands together. "We fight tomorrow."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2009)

Frayzon ducked into the shadows, rapidly compressing his Reiatsu aura rapidly. Too many times in the past had she outsmarted him. He wouldn't be beaten this time. He wouldn't let her be the one to catch him.

Because of this compression, Frayzon rapidly became undetectable. This only furthered to annoy Isis, who lost track of him in the city streets.

For Frayzon, he was rapidly covering ground. He could sense the general presence of the snake Hollow, but couldn't nail it down. She was baiting him again.

He would not be outsmarted. Not this time.

The cries of an injured woman reached out to Frayzon, and he reacted by instinct. It was a plus, curled into a corner up a dark alley. Frayzon raced down towards her, reassuring her it would be all right.

Moments before he reached her, the memory of what happened this first time he met the snake came back. She'd used a plus to distract him so she could attack. Frayzon turned around rapidly, raising his Shikai. He wouldn't be fooled twice.

Moments later, the woman he thought had been a plus threw herself over Frayzon's shoulders, one hand pulling both his arms to his chest, the other placing a sword over his neck.

"Oh I've got you, my tasty tasty Shinigami," she whispered into Frayzon's ear, having played the innocent and used her Arrancar form to her advantage, "Now you're mine at last. We can be together, forever." Her tongue touched Frayzon's cheek, running up along it. She had him in her grasp, at long last.

"Put the Shinigami down, bitch."

Isis stood framed by moonlight in the alleyway entrance, sword drawn, anger on her face. No one messed with her Shinigami. More than that, Frayzon would be in for a lecture about running off on his own after this.

"He's mine!" The snake Arrancar snapped, "You can't have him!"

Isis took a step forward, but the Arrancar jerked her hand, pushing her sword further against Frayzon's neck, illustrating to Isis that she was NOT to approach.

Isis sighed. "Sorry Frayzon," she pointed her sword at the female Arrancar, taking a step back, "but I've gotta do this."

Isis's Reiatsu flared. _"Embrace her, *Kingdom of Nightmares*."_

And the entire alley was covered in a black field.

Inside it, at the core, the Arrancar shrieked, as her greatest fears and nightmares, losing herself, being consumed, dying alone, echoed around her. They found old weaknesses in her mind, dragging up fears from her days as a human. She was exposed to everything she feared, in one mad rush of terror.

Frayzon, his proximity so close to her, could see it as well. But it was not his fears. He could only understand her fears. But to know the fear that plagued her, that made her who she was, Frayzon began to understand her. That was a byproduct of Kingdom of Nightmares, the Zanpaktou of Isis Neith. Understanding.

The blackness faded, and Isis began to pace forward, to the Arrancar that lay twitching on the ground, body unable to move from the fear which had paralyzed her mind.

"I saw," Frayzon whispered, catching Isis's attention, "I saw her fear."

"Frayzon, calm down," Isis raised a hand, "That's just the shock of exposure. You'll recover from it shortly."

"You can't," Frayzon stood up, between Isis and the Arrancar, "Anything with fears like that, with emotions, she's a sentient being, not a monster. It's not right...to kill her."

"My Zanpaktou's effect is similar to something they refer to as Stockholm's syndrome," Isis continued to walk forwards, "it'll wear off in a moment. They're Soul Eaters, they need to be purified."

"But...what about her?" Frayzon shook his head, trying to clear his thoughts. She was her own being. Had her own fears. Her own dreams. Cutting that down, who's to say it's right?

"Frayzon, step aside."

"I CAN'T!"

Isis sighed again. She had been afraid of this. But the Arrancar was beginning to recover. _"Six Staves of Binding Light."_ Frayzon was pinned to the side of the alley, and Isis stepped past him, standing over the Arrancar just as she rolled over, looking into the merciless Captain's eyes.

"He's mine." And Isis replied with steel. Her blade stabbed down, and split the skull of the Arrancar.

The Reiatsu pressure of both her Shikai, and the Kidou, had knocked Frayzon out. Isis broke the Kidou, and hauled him over her shoulder.

A little while later, she returned to the group.

"There's no more Arrancar in the city," she informed them, "I'd say we can call it a night."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 11, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

The cave was indeed the targeted destination for the group of Gillian that were following them. This notion was confirmed when they got closer. The forms of two Hollow could be seen moving back and forth across the cave entrance. As the group got closer the sleek feline forms of a lioness and tigress came into view. They slowed their pace to a stop on either side of the cave entrance as Canina’s own form came into their view leading the Gillian. Reno’s senses picked up a larger Reiatsu coming from within the cave. It fluctuated on a level that was hard to detect. But judging from the reactions that the two cats gave Reno decides that it was how the bigger power communicated it’s desires to these two. The lioness is the first to make a move as she slowly walks down from the entrance of the  cave. Her sharp feline eyes washed over Canina looking for anything that would warrant an attack. The cat’s nose wrinkles at quicker rates the closer she got.

Reno knew she was looking other scents making sure that Canina was alone, he was slightly worried he knew that his camouflage hid his form and Reiatsu but he didn’t know about scent.  The cat circles Canina twice then nudges her side lightly.  The cat snorted as she walked away. Halfway back up toward the cave’s entrance it’s head snapped back. A fierce glare shine in her eyes, “Where is William?” She said with a snort. Canina blinked as she cocked her head to the left side. “Who is William?” she asked in almost child like tone. The lioness’ eyes narrow at the question. “You should know, he was the bear in charge of these Gillian behind you.”  Canina chuckles at the question, “What dose it matter to you?”  The lioness roared  with anger at the answer. Reno’s ears perk up as the big power fluctuates again. To this the lioness takes a step down the slope “Lets just say an important person hinges your life on your answer.”  Canina’s head falls to the right  as she looks up to the crescent moon in the sky. “I killed him.” she says in a monotone tone.

The lioness again roars as a Cero forms between her ears, “Wrong answer!” she yells as she releases the attack at almost point blank range. Canina didn’t even break her gaze from the heavens as a meter in front of her  the glowing red ball of condense Reiatsu dissipates into thin air. The lioness leaps back in shock as the air around the dissipated attack starts to slowly flake away. Soon in it’s stead stood Reno’s form. The tigress in the background hissed loudly as she leapt partway down the slope from the dune. “How dare you encroach on the mistresses territory dog!” it yells in a loud voice. Reno’s eyes cut from the lioness to the tigress. The creature stopped it tirade as it’s breathing became heavily labored. Reno was focusing the force of his Reiatsu on her. A low gurgling came from the tigress’ throat as her eyes rolled into the back of her head. She falls over into a clump. Seeing what had happened to her friend the lioness roars “You’ll pay for that!” as she quickly forms another Cero between her ears. The attack intensifies as her anger rises. 

Charging in the lioness releases the attack, but she is so rash and enraged Reno’s attack didn’t even register on her radar. A single black crescent shaped blade cleaves the Cero in half detonating it. The lioness was in such close proximity to her own attack that she didn’t  even have a chance to dodge as the black blade cuts her in half. As the body lands in two pieces on the desert floor as a clapping can be heard coming from inside the cave. The clapping grew ever increasingly louder until a form appeared in the entrance of cave. It was a short feminine human like form. “Very good, you have defeated my two guardians.” the sweet voice said.  Such an un befitting voice for such a dark Reiatsu Reno thought as the Hollow’s form came into better view. He was right, it was humanoid which meant that she was a Visto Lorde like him, the perfect test to try his new abilities out on.  The Hollow giggles as she sees Reno’s eyes from beneath the blues visor flow over her body.  Her overall appearance was simple, a clothed female with a highly ornate mask that has splashes of gold and silver. “You want this big boy?” She says as two antenna raise up off her head. Then what Reno thought was a cloak split and formed four wings reveling a more humanly body underneath.  

On the inside of her wings were layered scales that seems to shake. As they shook a fine dust filled the air. Snorting Reno shakes his head as the dust starts to affect his senses. The butterfly Vasto Lorde laughs as she dances around Reno “I thought you were going to be so much tougher” she laughs as she stops her dance right in front of him. Her right hand lifts as her pointer finger sticks out. It comes to a stop on his chin and she lifts his head so they can see eye to eye, “but I’m afraid that my mist has already cut your senses, I might as well end this now.” she said with her sweetest voice as she vanishes from view. Appearing to his left; her once frail looking hands have turned to large claws lifted over her head. But to her surprise Reno’s left hand was already raised and had a spiraling grey energy between the two outstretched fingers. She doesn’t even get a chance to scream as the beam of twilight energy cuts though her.  Her form quickly falls to dust as she screams “Gotcha!” as her real self appears back in front of Reno preparing to strike at his midsection.  But as last time she is greeted with an outstretched arm with two outstretched fingers. 

The only difference was this time the blast was an incandescent purple energy. It fires just as rapidly as the twilight beam and it catches her right about the throat region. She screams violently as the white bolts of energy flow around her form. Her flawless skin winkles as the colors on he mask fade her wings turning to a tattered mess. As the bolts of energy fade her withered form collapses to the ground. Her breathing is heavy and pained. Reno folds his arms over his chest he was amazed that she had survived the blast. What he was about to see would amaze him even more. The tigress had finally came too. And it was in time to see her mistress fall. In a panicked rush she runs to the butterfly’s side. “Mistress are you okay?” she ask half pleading for a good answer.  But a sharp screaming coming from the tigress is the next thing heard as her mistress runs her hand trough her ribs. The butterflies body erupts into a fine mist and flows into the wound rapidly. The cat bends and contorts in pain as her body bubbles. Soon, however, it is over as a ripping sound can be heard as wings sprouts from her back. The cat’s frame bends and contorts as the mask begins to take on familiar characteristics and colors. Soon the butterfly stood before Reno. With a giggle she steps forward. “Shall we start again, this times with introductions?”


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2009)

With Nagi.

"Nemu, I must find this Serpentious character!"
"But taichou, he was taken by the Vizards."

Nagi shook his head, "The Vizards broke him out of the maggots nest, which I can only assume he was placed in for his studies on transmuting soul types, as that can lead to possible hollowfication. But if my assumptions are correct he predicted my soul defect and was working to fix it, being wrongly imprisoned." 

Nemu nodded. "But Nagi, he is still with the company of the Vizards, and you yourself say that their genetics is so complex and you cannot make heads nor tails of it, they rescued Serp, is it possible that his research could have been applied to these vizards."

Nagi stood in awe, and started to jot down figures and lots of technobabble in his notepad. "OH MY SCIENCE!" 

"What?" 

"With certain tweeking and modifications, Serps research could indeed create something like that, but they would not be Vizards, but something stronger and more dangerous, something as a scientist I cannot right call Vizard."

Nagi began to look through it more. "I cannot off the bat see what is needed to make it complete, but I can see the implications, with this even human souls and quincy souls could be changed. A unification of all soul types." 

"What does that mean?" Nemu questions.

"It means if this is true and it has been used, and the evidence suggests it, then we have a bigger badder enemy just sitting in wait." 

Nagi pounded the table. "I need to speak to Serp, but first!" Nagi grabbed his blade and unsheathed it, he cut his finger and placed some blood in a test tube.

"Now I shall train in case anything happens when I face him." And then he shunpo'd away.
------
With Kagato.

2 lances came straight at Kagato, he quickly spin kicked them away, but not before two more came from behind and stabbed him in his arms. Kagato roared, and a now familiar tan pattern started to rise from his arms. The lances got pushed out, and the tan receded.

Kagato raised his bow and launched a volley at the knights, all 4 of them started to scatter. Kagato caught one with his arrows and started to unleash a volley of 2000 barbed arrows directly into him. The reiatsu in the air became heavy and, the knight burst out of arrow lockdown, now with a nice shiny mask.

The knight came flying at Kagato, his speed much faster. His lance coming straight for Kags. 

Kagato concentrated his reiryoku to his hand and caught the lance, the was pain but he held on, eventually punching the knight in his chest. The knight went flying but his three companions jumped at Kagato.

Kagato Hirenkyaku's around them, and by using his spiritually enriched wire, wrapped them up. They struggled to get free, but alas it was no use.

Kagato started to charge an empowered arrow, but the knights weren't having that. they all raised their ring fingers to the face and swiped across their mask, ripping the wire to shreds. 

The fourth Knight was back on his feet again, and all four attacked from a different direction. 

"Fuck!" Kagato didn't know how to escape. But then he had a brain wave, he cast an arrow net over himself, and empowered it with his reiryoku, creating what seemed like an igloo of reishi. 

Inside he was safe, but not for long. He sat cross legged, and concentrated, there was something deep inside him, it was coming to the surface but not fast enough, he had to drag it out. Kagato pulled and pulled, remembering what Tabris had said. 

A roar ripped through the training hall, Kagato had elongated fangs, pumped up muscles and tan coloured stripes. This was his intermediate form, before he fully changed into a beast, but he could fall in and out of this until the time came. 

He ran and slammed into two of the knights, one of the remaining started to fight back, but he shot and arrow in his chest. The last one started to charge a cero. 

Kagato flipped up and started to charge a Null. The Null and the Cero hit head on and the blast knocked everyone back. After the blinding light, Tabris walked out. 

"Nice, I see you training is going well Kagato." Tabris looking to his knights. "And you guys, how are you fairing?" 

Their masks crumbled off, and they bowed. "Lord Kagato is truly a powerful man, all four of us had to coronate to battle him, if he were to pass the test no doubt he would be a noble."

Tabris thought to himself, _Kagato, a noble, what he could over throw me, but we shall get to that when the time comes. _

"Ok everyone get cleaned up." They nodded.


--------
Azalea was wondering around Hueco Mundo, away from her reishi womb she felt scared, armed with a bramble whip and nothing more she ran across the sandy area.
"Chronos! Chronos!" She shouted hoping for this lord she had heard about would answer her plea.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 11, 2009)

With Neku-

"Damn it, Where the hell am i going!?" He could see massive tree of quartz piercing the sandy sky. "Betty yet, how the hell can there be a layer of sand above a layer of sand without any means of keeping the sand up there... Really.. it makes no sense..." he rubbed his chin, Neku had gone the opposite way of that weird guy that yelled at him. But he had no idea of it was closer to his friends or further away. "Damn it, I'm sick and tired of just walking!" He transformed his legs and took off leaving a cloud trail behind him. 

Though, Neku had no way of knowing his little display of his power had gotten the attention of a group of Adjuuca in the area. "Fresh meat..." Their bodies covered in shadow, but mouths drooling, six figures simply stared at Neku as he ran through Hueco mundo's underground. "I believe, This one will be fun to toy with, Don't you all agree?" The smallest of the figures speaks. "Yes Big brother!" the five shout. "Then, Shall we go and see how much fun he can provide?" They all nod and dissapear as a cloud of dust rolls by. 

With Josef/Max/Isac- COUNTDOWN TO THE END! (lol.) 5hours.

They march behind the joutei, Each one seems to be on edge. Josef has his cross settled in his palm, prepared to fire an arrow in an insant. "We're close to the jewel." Halsia chimes out for the first time. "I can sense it's power~" She coos. "Good! what direction!" Baeken cheers. "Hmmm~~ Forward." Halsia nods. "I'd say it's about time we get that jewel!" baeken laughs. "Shit." Josef can't help but feel he has to move his plans ahead. "Change of plans!" he shouts. "GO NOW!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> Azalea was wondering around Hueco Mundo, away from her reishi womb she felt scared, armed with a bramble whip and nothing more she ran across the sandy area.
> "Chronos! Chronos!" She shouted hoping for this lord she had heard about would answer her plea.



"Hmm," Eve was watching, though undetectable. It was definitely a similar Reiatsu to the Hell Blossoms. But an actual humanoid figure. That was unique. It made the Demoness curious.

She had begun subtly manipulating one of the nearby Hollow to approach. She wanted to see what this one would do if threatened. After that, more Hollow would attack, but Eve would step in and dramatically save the child. That was how it would be done.

The Hollow roared, as it decided to attack Azalea.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2009)

Azalea turned around and saw the attacking hollow attack her. The memories she had absorbed flickered in her, how the hollows attacked and how the shinigami would kill them. 

She raised her bramble whip to defend herself. The hollow slightly bigger than her, was towering over her, it was gonna win, it was gonna destroy her. 

Azalea jumped back and curled her whip back. 
"AHHHHHHH!" The whip glowed a nice green colour, and she slashed it across the hollows face, breaking its mask, and destroying the beast. 

"Hollows, urgh!" 

Azelea looked around. 
"CHRONOS! WHERE ARE YOU!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> Azalea turned around and saw the attacking hollow attack her. The memories she had absorbed flickered in her, how the hollows attacked and how the shinigami would kill them.
> 
> She raised her bramble whip to defend herself. The hollow slightly bigger than her, was towering over her, it was gonna win, it was gonna destroy her.
> 
> ...



"Hmm, not bad."

Eve stood, and began to stride forward. A large number of Hollow, manipulated into place, rose around Azalea. But before she could destroy them, Eve raised a hand and they began to break apart.

"Are you alright?" she used Alana's voice and presence here. Her own darkness was hidden behind uncountable walls. A new friend, it would seem.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 11, 2009)

With Ssob-

He had heard the ear drum shattering scream from far off and shivered. "I don't wanna go over there... that place is scary.." Those were the only words that echoed in his head. "but... I'm tired of being weak and scared.." He took a gulp. "I AM THE FIFTH ESAPDA!! SSOB B.UGGY!!" With that, he forced himself to take a step forward, then quickly ran off in the opposite direction.... Which he didn't realize was towards the scream instead of away from it...

With Hovel Naval-

"Phew~" He looked at his Zanpakto. "We got lucky you know." He commented. "Almost had to show off my abilities back there."Hovel sat down in a seat and looked around, other shinigami were drinking, eating and laughing. "I guess it's ok to join in on a drink if everyone's already drinking!" He laughed, "I'LL HAVE AN ORDER OF FOUR SAKI!" Naval shouts to the waitress, He was looking forward to a good drink.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 11, 2009)

The roar of Gillians was followed by the darkness lit up by red, as repeated blasts of Cero were fired upon Carlos.

The Reishi repulsion ability that his body seemed to have was more than enough here. The Cero broke apart into nothing as soon as Carlos indicated them.

It was not just because the ability was powerful, but because he had initially used it upon the super Cero of the Arrancar previously. It was only a glancing blow to the beam, but it gathered information about the technique at full power, allowing those monitoring Carlos to quickly add new layers of information into the repulsion ability, and thus further increase its strength.

Speedblitzing them was easy enough as well. Carlos was able to move around the underground easily, causing them to fall over themselves as they attempted to follow him.

"Yo, I got any attacks?"

Carlos was already getting used to asking the voice in his head for advice. It seemed to know what it was doing here.

"With all the loose Reishi you've created by repulsion, try clumping it together around your foe."

Carlos raised a hand, indicating one of the Gillian. All the loose Reishi in the air swirled and just like a Quincy would form a bow, condensed. The pressure of it all was too much for the Gillian. It was unable to resist the crushing force, as the Reishi continued to compact, eventually becoming something not the size of a baseball. Carlos flicked a finger, and it came flying back towards him.

"Batter up." He swung his arm, connected with the Reishi ball, and sent it right through another of the Gillian, where it promptly exploded.

"Not bad." Carlos nodded to himself. Gillian were simple to dispatch.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2009)

Azalea turned to see who was talking, her plant eyes rather like receptors on a plant read the reiatsu coming of the new woman and built the shape in her head.

"Are you Chronos!" Azalea said pointing her finger at Eve. 

Her other hand, waving her whip around alerting the hollow around her she was ready to strike at any given moment.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 12, 2009)

Marco looked towards Captain Isis, "I presume that surge of Raistus was you releasing your Bankai state captain?" He asked seeming calmer then usual and more relaxed. Currently leaning aginste a dull grey, he was curious if Captain Isis acctully released her Bankai state or if it was the Anncarr she pursed, at least the shinigami seemed safe... although knocked out.

_I cant even preform a 7th grade kiduo without damaging my mental state of mind... Has it come this far... God damn it, I cant take this much longer. At this rate I wont even be able to release Hikari without risking._
_Why do you worry so much... If it happens it happens. Thats life, most you can do is hope Rai was wrong and their is some way of significatly delaying it or even preventing it entirely._
Marco breifly nodded and returned his Zankaputo back to the seath and got off the wall continuing to look towards Captain Isis.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 12, 2009)

With Josef/Max/Isac-

  ?GO NOW!? Josef holds up his hand and a bow begins to form, though it?s different, the bow has become solid and formed a solid black cross. ?the?the hell?? Josef shook it off, he didn?t have time to think. ?MICRO ARROW!? the quincy pulled back, the sand of hueco mundo began to fly towards his bow and break into spirit particles becoming his arrow. But he felt something else joining with his arrow, His spirit flowed into it.. he let his arrow fly, it broke apart into three hundred arrows. ?The hell!?? Beaken, Henry, Zetma and Halsia run off in different directions trying to avoid the arrows. The small pencil sized projectiles pierce the ground of Hueco mundo and fall into the true floor beneath it. 

  ?Pick your poison!? Josef shouts heading off after Zetma. ?Uh, I?ll go for the leader then!? Isac rushes off making his way for Beaken. ?Uhh?? Max has two choices for an opponent now. ?WHO THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO FIGHT!??  He then begin to perform eenie meanie minie moe, ?The girl it is!? he turned and followed Halsia. ?Damn I?m lucky.? Henry thought to himself. ?with these weights on I can?t do anything?? He grumbled and looked ahead. ?But Halsia said that the jewel was that way? this gives me a chance to go for it!? He grins and rushes off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> Marco looked towards Captain Isis, "I presume that surge of Raistus was you releasing your Bankai state captain?" He asked seeming calmer then usual and more relaxed. Currently leaning aginste a dull grey, he was curious if Captain Isis acctully released her Bankai state or if it was the Anncarr she pursed, at least the shinigami seemed safe... although knocked out.
> 
> _I cant even preform a 7th grade kiduo without damaging my mental state of mind... Has it come this far... God damn it, I cant take this much longer. At this rate I wont even be able to release Hikari without risking._
> _Why do you worry so much... If it happens it happens. Thats life, most you can do is hope Rai was wrong and their is some way of significatly delaying it or even preventing it entirely._
> Marco breifly nodded and returned his Zankaputo back to the seath and got off the wall continuing to look towards Captain Isis.



"That was my Shikai," Isis continued onwards, Frayzon over her shoulder, Marco at her side.

Havoc was organising the group remaining, they'd probably return to their camp now. This hunt was over.

"My Zanpaktou while pure Shinigami, has the destructive nature to make a Hollow proud. She'll overdo it whenever I release her, so I usually don't."

The gate back to Soul Society opened, and the trio went through.

"You get some rest tonight, Marco," Isis waved him off, "I'll go dump Frayzon in his room."



Serp said:


> Azalea turned to see who was talking, her plant eyes rather like receptors on a plant read the reiatsu coming of the new woman and built the shape in her head.
> 
> "Are you Chronos!" Azalea said pointing her finger at Eve.
> 
> Her other hand, waving her whip around alerting the hollow around her she was ready to strike at any given moment.



"Oh? And how would you know of one of our glorious Espada?" Eve continued to approach. One of the Hollow dived at her, but Alana's body alone had enough strength to throw it overhead.

"It's okay, their bark is worse than their bite. Who are you?"


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2009)

Azalea narrowed her eyes and tightened her grip on the whip.
"Your rudeness overwhelms me, you still have not answered my question before thrusting your two down my throat."
Azalea thought about what she should tell this weird woman, but she settled for just her first name.
"I am Azalea! If you are not Chronos who are you?"

The hollows around her still running around like wild digs each one trying to see her, and maybe even seeing if he could get in a chance to attack her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 12, 2009)

-Soul Society; Second Division- 

After Marcus had filled out all the appropriate paper work he gathered his new uniform and followed Omaeda. They walked for the better part of five minutes in silence. Marcus’ eyes fall over the halls as they walked along. As they reached the large double doors that lead to the Division’s yards Omaeda suddenly turns and grabs Marcus by the neck and arm areas of his Academy uniform. Omaeda then effortlessly lifts Marcus up to himself so that they are face to face. “I don’t know why, but the Captain likes you. That means that I don’t like you. Your going to become my sparring partner so I  can hurt you without getting in trouble with her.” Omaeda then drops Marcus back to the ground. As Marcus hit’s his feet he readjust his uniform and walks up to the Lieutenant. His left hand balls up into a fist as he raises it up to chest level on Omaeda. His pointer finger juts out as he taps the large mans chest.  “You got it buddy boy, I’d be happy to kick your ass.  With all due respect that is Sir.” Omaeda doesn’t even blink as his right fist connects with Marcus’ chin.

“At least your not a coward.”  He says as he turns back to the door. “Lets go, can’t have you being late for your first assignment.” Omaeda chuckles as he walks out the door. Marcus picks himself up off the floor as he wipes the blood from his lips _ “He is quick for a big man_ He thinks as he pushes the doors open. Heading toward the barracks was a completely different story then the walk though the hallways. Omaeda wouldn’t shut up about the Hollows he had killed or how he preformed in the big battle over two hundred years ago. Marcus didn’t know if it was Omaeda trying to play with his head or the fact that he had just floored Marcus and was in a better mood. What ever the reason, Marcus was overly happy when they arrived at the barracks. Walking in Omeada points to one of the many rooms that lined the hallways. “That’ll be where you’re staying. Don’t know who you’ll be bunking with but don’t make any trouble.” He says as he turns and walks back toward the doors. As he started to leave he turns his head an looks back. “After you finish your first assignment meet me in the Divisions training grounds.” Marcus starts to speak but he is quickly cut off, “Don’t ask, I’ll know when your assignment is over.” With that Omeada leaves.

Marcus shrugs as he turns and walks toward his knew abode. Looking in from the door way he looks in, nobody else was home. But overall it was a very plain room. A bunk bed lined the left wall. Two mats sat in the middle of the floor. A slide open closet was to the right and a small desk line the wall beside the sliding door. Marcus slaps the frame of the door as he walks in. But as his foot hits the rooms floor he is suddenly surrounded by a dark swirling void. In the distance he sees three sets of eyes. Marcus blinks as he holds his right hand out  “Cerberus?” He is suddenly snapped out of the dream like state by a voice. “Excuse me?” looking to his right he sees a young blond male Shinigami. The shinigami looks down and sees Marcus’ outstretched hand. In one swift motion both of his hands wrap around Marcus’. With a firm double shake he greets Marcus and introduces himself. “You must be my new bunk mate, glad to meet ya, names Kyle.” Marcus stares blankly as his hand was shook by this strange guy. But he manages to squeeze out a greeting as well.  “Marcus, nice to meet you.” 

-Huceo Mundo-

As Reno finishes his victory howl his ears twitch as he picks up on a strong Reiatsu  heading in their general direction. His eyes cut over to Canina. It seems that she too had felt the on coming power. Turning around he wraps his arms over his chest as he focused in on the signature. His eyes narrow, this was no normal Hollow.  “Well, should we go find out what that may be?” Canina’s eyes cut up to him. She could tell that he still had an overly confidante look about him, like he could take on the world, and if he said he could she would probably believe it. “Sure, lets go. But what about the Gillian?” Reno cut his glance over to the herd of mindless drones.  “They’d just follow us if we tried to leave them, and I’m not to particularly fond of Gillian, I say lets let them tag along.” Reno’s gaze turns back to the strange Reiatsu.  “If all else fails we can eat them later.’ he adds as he begins to move forward. Canina just shakes her head as she stands from her setting position and begins to follow along. As Ratbat leaves his perch on the closest Gillian they too roar to life and follow the small group. What a strange group indeed. A bat, a wolf, a Vasto Lorde and a group of six Gillian.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2009)

Serp said:


> Azalea narrowed her eyes and tightened her grip on the whip.
> "Your rudeness overwhelms me, you still have not answered my question before thrusting your two down my throat."
> Azalea thought about what she should tell this weird woman, but she settled for just her first name.
> "I am Azalea! If you are not Chronos who are you?"
> ...



"I answered your question, you simply did not grasp the answer," Eve continued forward, the loud howling of the Hollow escalating. In annoyance, she waved her hand through the air, and they burst into dust, blown away by the wind.

"There, silence."

"I am Alana, of the Arrancar. I am not Chronos, as I indicated when I asked you how you know of him without referring to myself. And you are?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2009)

The two swords met with a clang.

Kaen shunpo'd away quickly, backing up from Ki's counterattack. He flipped in the air and brought his Zanpakutou down on the girl, but she whipped her own sword up to block him. He unleashed a flurry of attacks, but she blocked every single one of them, taunting him while doing it. Finally, Kaen shunpo'd to a safe distance.

"Kinryou...lessen my burden." Kinryou's blade expanded, becoming thicker, and a deep shade of black. A silver moon appeared in the middle, glowing brightly. Kaen felt the now familiar lightness flow into his limbs, and launched himself with new vigour towards his friend. Ki brough her Zanpakutou up, but was an instant too slow. A long, red line appeared on her chest, and she grunted in pain before closing in on an attack. Kaen blocked the attacks with newfound ease, his speed helping him immensly. He leaped high into the air, higher than he had ever been able to go before, and ricocheted off a wall before launching himself back at Ki.

Ki swung her own blade up and the two began a furious back and forth, Kaen slwoly forcing his friend back. She snarled and intensified her efforts, but Kaen had hit his stride. He moved with speed and grace, feinting, dodging, blocking, and attacking like a pro. He sidestepped Ki's attack and whirled Kinryou at her Zanpakutou. There was a clang, and suddenly Ki was unarmed, with Kinryou at her thraot. She grinned.

"That was impressive."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 13, 2009)

Marco responed to Captain Isis, "It seems the complete opposite in my relationship with Hikari. I have a weird feeling... Captain. Maybe it's best we leave this area before something major occurs and it's not a good feeling... Seriously..."
_So you finally trust my... are... instincts._Hikari asked out of curiousity and interested in his further developments from here onwards.
_Instincts? Is this a good sign or bad sign... Hollows are pure instinct after all._
_Dont worry about that now. Just concerate on your job as a Shinigami._

_________________________________________

Rai shivered, currently in one the polar regions of the humans diemensional space. "Been sometime since I was here... I wounder if Arch is still around, he might prove useful in capturing Marco." Her robe blew in the strong winds that bombarded the region. She wasn't bothered much by the coldness after being in that 'damned' castle for so long. In addition to this is was a very similiar sight to her. After all, she did train in extremely harsh conditions when a Shinigami in order to rapidly home her skills and reach high peaks of Spirit pressure in around 200 years or so, she lost count.

"So y' b'ck, dr'ke-chan."Arch asked, currently not visable due a camoflarged clothing.
Rai sighed and looked around breifly unable to sence or see him, "I told you I disliked that name, my hollow state is nothing to be called by. So... hows exile coming along, I heard things got pritty hellish once I left Soul Society with you?"
"You 'lre'dy know all 'bout that..."
"It's hard to understand you when you keep skipping the 'A' letter."Rai grumbled, she hated Arch's idea that A is a letter used for the weak... He had very strange ideas about what made someone strong and other weak.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 15, 2009)

Bella's mother drove her to the airport with the windows rolled down. The sky a perfect, cloudless blue. She was wearing her favorite shirt sleeveless, white eyelet lace; She was wearing it as a farewell gesture. It was a nine hour and four minute flight from San Francisco to Western Tokyo, and then an hour drive to Karakura Town. Flying doesn't bother her; the hour in the car with her dad, though, she was a little worried about."You grew your hair." Alex said making Bella turn to him, "Yeah I cut since the last time I saw you." "Looks like it grew out again." Bella chuckled lightly at his comment.

"So....um when did you move to Karakura Town?" "About two month ago, got offered a good job down here and I took it." Just then they pulled up to there new home which was also a clinic, and there was a old sign in Japanese that said "Kurosaki Clinic" on the side of the house.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 15, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> Marco responed to Captain Isis, "It seems the complete opposite in my relationship with Hikari. I have a weird feeling... Captain. Maybe it's best we leave this area before something major occurs and it's not a good feeling... Seriously..."
> _So you finally trust my... are... instincts._Hikari asked out of curiousity and interested in his further developments from here onwards.
> _Instincts? Is this a good sign or bad sign... Hollows are pure instinct after all._
> _Dont worry about that now. Just concerate on your job as a Shinigami._



"Right, you get some sleep," Isis waved Marco off for the night, and vanished in a Shunpo.

Frayzon, she dumped rather unceremoniously in one of the public beds in Thirteenth to sleep off his damage, and then retired to her room.

Before she went to sleep that night, she filled out the official paperwork indicating Marco's promotion, and sent it to first. She also sent a message to Rukia asking her how her first day looking after Fourth was. Next she worked a bit more on the subtle Reiatsu manipulation on the small amount of Erin's Reishi she had recovered from the library. The tracker was only limited at the moment, but she knew she'd have it working properly, allowing her to hunt down her lost Shinigami, soon.

Another half hour Isis spent in meditation with her sword. Kingdom of Nightmares was in a pleasant mood, based on how effectively Isis had fought and dispatched her opponents in the real world. Isis did this meditation every night. It was the only thing keeping her Zanpaktou's wild nature in check.

It was well past midnight when Isis finally crawled into her bed. She thought for a while of the past, and a little while on the future, and then, as she was fading into sleep, the present.

When Isis stepped out of her office the next morning, Frayzon was standing there, waiting for her. Isis was thankful that no one else was around at the moment.

"You killed her, didn't you?" the young Shinigami accused. Isis stared back defiantly.

"I _purified_ her," she stressed the word, "Her soul is here, in Soul Society now."

"There were memories, dreams, ideologies inside of her," Frayzon was not backing down, "That were born through her life as a Hollow. Now she has lost that, a part of herself gone that no one had the right to destroy."

"What are you on about?" Isis insisted, "You think you understand rebirth so much you can claim that? She's been purified, just like countless souls before, and countless souls after. Stop putting yourself out because of it."

"IT'S NOT RIGHT!" Frayzon yelled, emotionally charged. He has seen the inside of the Arrancar's mind. He knew she deserved to exist. "HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT ASPECT OF HER IS ALL RIGHT? HOW CAN YOU SAY WE CAN CHOOSE WHAT MIND TO DESTROY?"

"WOULD YOU SHUT IT?" Isis's own voice, loud and strong, put Frayzon in his place very quickly. "How the hell do you go about thinking such crazy shit as that? What do you mean, we don't know if she's all right? Of course she is. Rebirth isn't so black and white. I mean, how do you think I..."

Isis stopped. Stopped dead in the middle of her rant. Frayzon stared, trying to figure out what had just happened.

For Isis gears were whirring inside her head. Points were clicking together. Ideas were forming, and meeting all the requirements. A very wide smile, more sincere than anything Frayzon had believed she would show, spread across her face.

"Frayzon, you *wonderful* Shinigami, you have no idea what you've just done for me."

"Captain?"

Isis was pacing around madly, her smile so wide it looked like her face would break. "BUTTERFLIES!" Isis raised a hand as Frayzon jumped in surprise at her exclamation. A number of Hell Butterflies fluttered into the room, and four landed on Isis's raised hand. She brought it closer to her mouth, and passed her order on to them.

"I've gotta, go, Frayzon, everything's okay, trust your Captain, go find her if you want, though that'll be hard. Going now!"

And Isis vanished directly out the open window.

Frayzon could only stare at where she was standing. What. The hell. Had that been about?

Isis was bounding from rooftop to rooftop, laughing wildly, making her way out of Soul Society. Little was she aware, her rapid exit was observed by a figure hidden in the shadows below one of the buildings she passed over.

For Isis, the run was far too long. She had wanted to rush right to them, but this was the meeting place they went to for this. It was a sense of occasion.

Gan was the first to arrive on the rooftop out in the Rukongai district. Suza was a few steps behind. Half a minute passed before Setsuka, grumbling about being summoned like this, showed up. Another half minute and Kama arrived. He had been in research most likely, and it would only have been the tone of Isis's message that caught his curiosity.

"Okay," Isis held her hands out, catching the four's attention, "I went to the Real World with my new Vice-Captain yesterday, to join up with a Hollow Hunt."

"New Vice-Captain?" Setsuka connected the dots, "You were supposed to send in the paperwork for the change in position before making a promotion!"

Isis waved rapidly at Setsuka, causing her to stop her protest. She was excited about something big.

"One of my Shinigami got caught by an Arrancar, I used my Zanpaktou to subdue her, but he was exposed to it. I had to knock him aside, because he couldn't understand killing something with fears and dreams. He confronted me this morning and asked me about it."

Setsuka grumbled something about Isis giving her Shinigami too much free reign. Isis waved rapidly again.

"He asked me, specifically, how could we know a purified Arrancar would lose any parts of their personality that made them who they were."

"Well that's simple enough," Kama piped up, "Otherwise how would... Oh Isis." Kama broke out in the same big smile, and he laughed loudly, "How is it *that* obvious and we never got it?"

"What? What?" Suza jumped up and down, trying to figure out the puzzle. Gan a moment later broke out in laughter, great bellows that caused him to sit down hard, laughing to himself all the more. It had plagued them for so long. And now the answer was so ridiculously obvious.

"What is it? What are you laughing about?" Setsuka seemed put out, displeased almost, as if she was being left out.

"Setsuka," Isis looked at her, "It's obvious now, why we're the five Captain level Shinigami created by the Aizen incident. When the Hougyoku jettisoned the mass of Reishi all over Soul Society, it also affected our souls. Specifically, it converted whatever Hollow remnants left over from our previous lives as Arrancar into Shinigami, thus increasing our powers."

"You guys were Arrancar too?" Suza gaped, "I never told anyone, cause I thought that was a topic of suspicion."

"Well now we know," Isis laughed, "Maybe it used to be, but we're pure Shinigami, and stronger because our inaccessible leftovers were converted to power."

Kama was smiling broadly, and Gan laughing hard. Different for them, but then, for the answer to be this, it was almost beautiful.

Setsuka was shaking. Her eyes had dilated, and her Reiatsu aura was growing jagged, uneven. Isis noticed it, and raised a hand. "Setsuka...are you okay?"

Setsuka fell to her knees, hands grabbing her head. She was shaking her head from side to side, as the words came out. "Hollow. Hollow, I was a Hollow. Hollow. Hollows kill. Who? Who? Who did I kill? *WHO DID I KILL?*"

"Shit, SETSUKA!" Isis tried to grab her, but the Reiatsu wave exploded out. Setsuka's mind was reeling, and her powers weren't being held in check.

A rapid movement, faster than anything these five could use, burst across the rooftop. Setsuka sunk, from the blow to the back of her head, into Isis's arms.

"_What_ was that?" Soi Fon looked in annoyance at the five, who all stared back at her in surprise. "Oh don't be like that, I heard your story. The conspiracy is over now."

"Did we just get acquitted then?" Suza asked hopefully. When Soi Fon nodded, Suza began cheering and bouncing around. No more suspicion, no more distrust. Everything was going to be awesome forever now.

"Setsuka always told a story about how she knew she wanted to be a Shinigami," Isis began. "She said a Hollow had attacked her family when she died, and killed them all. A Shinigami arrived in time to save her, and kill the Hollow. I guess, the true story is, she died, became a Hollow, killed her family and was slain by a Shinigami much later on. She probably repressed that memory, forgetting it completely. Us forcing her to realise it, I'm not surprised she reacted like that."

Soi Fon nodded again. Made sense.

"I suppose I'd best pull in all the people I've got following you, in your divisions, secret microphones, etc," Soi Fon announced. She then vanished in that Shunpo which was faster than anyone else here.

"Wait, what?" Gan asked.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 15, 2009)

Frayzon was thinking as he walked. If what his Captain said was true, and to be honest, he believed in Isis one hundred percent, than the Arrancar would be reborn somewhere in Rukongai. He wanted to meet with her, to see for himself that she was still herself.

Frayzon's strength was greater than what he understood. Though Isis had only classed him as a minor newsoul, in comparison to the rapid developments of those like Shin, Erin, Nagi and Marco, Frayzon was actually possessed of quite a rapid growth rate himself. It was only that, because he had never dreamed of having it, it had never made itself known to him.

Now, as Frayzon walked along the road to Rukongai, he thought. He thought of the lost Captains, and of the new Captains. He thought of the age old Shinigami and Hollow battle, and the fact that while so many didn't, the only true way to purify a Hollow was to respect them while doing so, to respect the souls in need. To give them a dignified rebirth. And Frayzon though to himself, why did no one teach this? Is it such a hard thing to learn.

And he thought to himself. I could teach this. I want to help others.

And finally, he thought to himself. Could I attain the level of Captain?

Frayzon stopped walking, and kept walking. Inside his mind. Down the path to where she sat, atop her crystal throne, inside her palace of diamond.

_"Frayzon,"_ she walked towards him, embraced him, held him tight. Frayzon's Zanpaktou Spirit was that of a teen girl, who hoarded Frayzon for herself. He was her man, after all. _"I knew you'd come to me."_

"I need your help," Frayzon looked her in the eyes, "I want to achieve my Bankai."

_"You want your Bankai?"_ she asked, seemingly amused by the request, _"How can you want something that is yours?"_

Frayzon stuttered. He wasn't quite sure he got what she meant. "Don't I have to earn it from you? Subjugate the spirit or something like that?"
_"You want to go through that trouble? Well, if you insist."_

And Frayzon realised he was in the waking world, not in his soul. And he could see the figure of crystal, manifested before him.

_"Race me, Frayzon. If you can catch me, you'll have your Bankai."_

And she took off, fast, faster than Frayzon had been expecting. He gave chase, and found that, to his own surprise, he could keep pace with her.

The two raced across Rukongai, from the inner to the outer districts, their game of chase circling Seireitei. And Frayzon, to his own surprise, was learning. He could feel new levels of strength evolving in him as he chased his Zanpaktou Spirit. He could feel new powers blossoming.

She called back encouragements, words of praise, cheerful taunts, all manner of things, to keep him following her. He was hers, after all.

And at the very end of their race, she landed before a doorway, and paused a split second long enough for Frayzon to lunge at her. She laughed as she vanished, becoming part of his soul once more, and he crashed through the door.

Standing up and dusting himself off, Frayzon looked up in surprise at the figure looking back at him.

"You!" he exclaimed in shock.

"Do I know you?" the one who had till yesterday been an Arrancar asked Frayzon in surprise. Frayzon was shocked, not only by actually finding her like this, but because now he could see her as a human. And he could see she was beautiful.

And inside Frayzon, his Zanpaktou Spirit smiled. He was her man after all. She had to do right by him.



Taurus Versant said:


> The roar of Gillians was followed by the darkness lit up by red, as repeated blasts of Cero were fired upon Carlos.
> 
> The Reishi repulsion ability that his body seemed to have was more than enough here. The Cero broke apart into nothing as soon as Carlos indicated them.
> 
> ...



"AAGGGGGHHHH!"

Carlos screamed in shock, looking at his right arm. It was decaying rapidly, beginning to dissolve into blood and flesh scraps.

"This body is beginning to break down. It was only going to last two hours."

"What is this?" Carlos screamed, the voice in his head all too calm, "What's happening to me?"

"We were hoping you'd get sucked in and destroyed by the battle between the boy and the Arrancar. It would've made it easier to retrieve you, rather than having you experience a body breakdown."

Carlos was screaming, even though he didn't feel pain. His arm was already gone, and his chest was beginning to fall apart.

The Hollow around only stared and grumbled, as they realised there was no soul in this lump of flesh.

Carlos's eyes snapped open. Even though he had no eyes. But his consciousness could see from inside the tube. That bitch in the white coat was looking at him in curiosity, and made a few marks on the noteboard she carried.

"You horrible bitch," the voice managed to come out from the spiritual suspension tube, "You fucking cloned me."

"I'm glad you were able to recognise it so easily," she replied. "As I'm sure you're now aware, your actual body, and actual soul, are quite safe. We're only programming the clones of your body with a copy of your mind. It's the best way to test the technology we're developing, before we implement anything in your real body. By the end of the process and testing however, we expect to have created a being of unparalleled power. You should consider yourself honoured, that that will be you."

"You kidnapped me, cloned me, sent me to my death, and expect me to feel honoured?" Carlos growled, "Get fucking real."

"You'll learn," the woman shrugged, and left the room. Left Carlos floating in his tube of rage.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 15, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Oh, they brought back a human?"
> 
> Ran looked up, as the Garganta opened, Vali and Gersemi stepping through it with Selia between them, shackled by the deathstone cuffs.
> 
> ...



"Hey hey hey hey hey hey HEY!" Ran slammed her head forward, breaking the mask of the Hollow that was getting a little too uppity for her liking. Most of the others following behind Chronos quieted after that.

"You're a monster," Vali commented from where he was walking just behind Chronos, "I can't believe you just did that."

"And the worst thing is, she'd do it to anyone," Gersemi added. "Hell, Ashrayne-sama could be all 'Ran, the Primera is a jerk' and she'd be all 'RARGH HEADBUTT'. And then we'd be down a Knight."

"Sounds like you're asking for a headbutt," Ran jumped Gersemi, who caught her, spun around and threw the Knight into the Hollow Ran had knocked down - who had just been standing back up. It shrieked collapsed and gave up.

"We've collected a great number," Chronos continued forward, the stream of Hollow, perhaps a thousand or more, following behind. This march had been most profitable. "I can only believe the other Espada who left on this mission have also been as successful."

"Chronos!"

The Espada looked up in surprise at the figures standing before him. It was a Hierarchy, and at its forefront three Hollow. A massive crocodile, a small owl, and a lanky stick insect.

"Nire?" Chronos was genuinely surprised, "This is...an occasion. Where is Latas?"

"He's gone," Nire growled, "Caught by whatever trick you pulled with Rahs and Scarlet no doubt."

Chronos paused in surprise once more. "No, that's not right. Rahs was the last one, there shouldn't be anything left to draw in Hollow."

Nire took that as a confession, and rushed Chronos. Ran managed to Shunpo in the way, and headbutted Nire directly to the face. Headbutts were her thing of the day today. Violent little firecat she was.

"If your Hierarchy is dead, it's time you accepted the Arrancar way," Chronos eyed off Nire, who was rubbing his head sorely. "That's the evolutionary step for any Hollow. It's only through that that you'll become strong enough to stand alone."

Nire growled but did not reply.

"Vali," Chronos beckoned his Knight forward, "We have enough Hollow, and are close enough to Las Noches now. Go ahead and take this load back. I have to go check something."

"You're going to where Latas is, aren't you?" Nire accused once more. He didn't know why he was going to these lengths for the child Hollow. He hated Latas. But he needed to make things right and stable again. And Latas was essential for that.

"You may accompany me, if you wish," Chronos offered. Honestly, whatever was going on, if he had others to throw in the way of the danger ahead, it would be better for him.

To the depths of the Hollow World he set out.

~~~

Selia stared in anger at Loki and Thrud. Loki was reading a book, written in some language Selia couldn't tell from the cover. Thrud was keeping an eye on Selia, completely still, silent, watching like a hawk.

She had none of her powers, thanks to the deathstone handcuffs she'd had forced on her. So all she could do was sit here, and wait, as that...Chronos...was out doing something. He had been the reason Selia had been brought here. She needed to know what she was needed for.

But whatever it was, these Arrancar weren't telling. And there was nothing Selia could do. She sighed and tried to get some sleep. It had been a long day.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Hey kid, outta the way!" Varn was roughly pushed aside as the gang trudged past, through the mud, trying to get out of the rain. He sighed, but did not get up. No matter how hard it rained, there'd always be people around.
> 
> Life continued as always in this, the 80th District of South Rukongai. So far south, the storms and winds were plentiful. And on the rarest of days, a wisp of air that restored the dreams of those who had been seafarers in a past life. But the forest stretched on uncountable, and beyond it eternal mountains. There was nothing but wild lands, where the Hollow who crossed over would roam.
> 
> ...



The rain had slacked off. It was only puddles of water now, nothing to stop the scum of Rukongai's outermost district. Varn had to hide himself now. He was young, just something to be picked off by the violence and horrifying crime.

He ran into the woods, where he usually hid. That was why he loved the rain. No one sought him when it was raining. Now he hid amongst the trees, waiting for the rain to come back.

Little did he know that in this forest, Hollow lurked. They knew Shinigami wouldn't actively exterminate them here. So they picked off the limits of Rukongai, because who would care for souls like that?

But no Hollow would approach Varn. Not as long as the tempest inside him was that of a raging Vasto Lorde. No common Hollow was stupid enough to face that. But they were the only ones here who could sense it.

It must be ironic that those who understood Varn were Hollow.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Oh, you were close that time "
> 
> Rahs growled, unleashing another arcing bolt of lightning. It was deflected by the sword swung by the cloaked Zanpaktou spirit, who was smiling, encouraging, and critiquing Rahs all at the same time.
> 
> For Rahs's part, despite his constant attempts to shut the spirit up once and for all, he followed its advice, for it was good advice. Which only caused Rahs to become more infuriated, and attack harsher, unleashing more of his Reiatsu to permate the spiritual world of Varn Ellis.



Rahs's powers had evolved further. Through constant use, his Lightning abilities were more versatile, more controllable, more powerful, than they had been before. Had he been a being of the world, rather than a figment of a soul, he would be incredibly powerful.

But instead, he was just a plaything, which the Zanpaktou Spirit of this world toyed with. The two clashed, but Rahs could only feel that he was being used to sharpen the abilities of the spirit. This was true. But little did he realise the importance of his own development.

And nothing was as important as the power he was releasing within the depths of the young boy's soul. Rahs was creating a new Shinigami. One different from all the others. Soon enough, and the Zanpaktou Spirit knew this, soon enough it would begin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2009)

Hunt for the Jewel- A total free for all!

  Josef Vs Zetma- 

  ?NIGHTSHADE!? Josef fires an arrow towards Zetma, the joutei jumps out of the way. When Josef?s arrow makes contact with the ground it explodes into a large black cloud. ?What kind of reaitsu is that for a quincy!?? Zetma thought to himself. ?Night?s wrath.? Before Zetma could react he saw an arrow traveling at high-speed towards him. ?Crap!? He jumped back, But something seemed odd, the arrow kept getting smaller and smaller until it nearly vanished in front of him. ?Huh?? He grabbed his chest and suddenly, BABOOOM!!! A large explosion consumed his body. ?The arrow will condense itself so much that it will shrink down into the size of a pencil or sometimes a toothpick. When the energy stored up from compression is released, it erupts in a large explosion.? Josef comments.

  Isac Vs Baeken-

  ?You think you can beat me?? She smirks and draws two katana. ?I?ve got real blades with spirit flowing through them. Tough skin or not, I can slice even through steel.? She smirks. ?You couldn?t slice Neku.? Isac raises two hands into the air. ?AWAKEN THE BEAST! HEAVEN?S CALL!? He throws two pins onto the ground and causing a large eruption of spirit. ?The hell did you do?? when the smoke clears, a massive tiger, his usual twice the size of a normal one stands growling. But something else is with him, Isac stands on the back of a large white bird. 

  The wings stretched out at full were more then forty feet all together. It?s body was slender, the beak almost like diamond, the birds tail another twenty feet and it seemed to shimmer in the moonlight. The birds white claws gripped the sand and it let out a loud deep chirp. Somehow it seemed to resemble a mutant dove. ?Let?s see if you can handle this.? Isac held out his hand. ?Power shot, Tripple!? he pulled back, the two creatures opened their mouths and began to charge up energy.

  ?Wha?What the hell is going on!?? Beaken stepped back and raised her blades. Isac threw his fist forward, the tiger and bird released the energy, mixing with his own before it crashed into Baeken and exploded in a rainbow of reishi. Creating a pillar that stretched towards the moon of hueco mundo.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 15, 2009)

-Soul Society-

Marcus grumbled to himself as he rubbed the back of his neck. Thoughts of what had transpired with the Vice Captain ran though his mind as he walked to the main building complex of the Second Division. It was just starting to turn dusk as he entered back into the Hallway that he was firmly planted on earlier. The thoughts that raced though his mind as his eyes cut to where he had fallen. His footsteps lightly echoed down the hallways as  he continued on his way. Crossing his arms over his chest he decides to put his best foot forward and takes that sour look off his face. Looking up he can see a shinigami setting at a round desk in the distance. As he closed that distance he could tell it was a female, probably unseated like himself, and from this distance she looked kind of cute. As he approached he gave a mental yes, she was cute. She had long red hair and glasses. Marcus heart skips a beat as she looks up to him and smiles. The smile doesn’t leave her lips as she begins to speak.

“You must be Marcus, Soifon told me you were coming. Here is your assignment.”  On the outside Marcus kept his composure as  took the assignment sheet from the female Shinigami. But on the inside the disappointment coursed over his body like a tidal wave. He let a barely noticeable sigh as he looked over the sheet. It was simple enough he had patrol duty, another devastating blow to his ego. He sat the paper back on the desk and grabbed the pencil that was to the side of a clip board. As he signed his name next to the beginning of shift section the lady Shinigami spoke back up “The Captain must like you, you’re the first new recruit to ever be assigned the Maggot’s Nest route.”  Marcus merely nodded his  head at the comment, that wasn’t the first time he had heard that, in fact it landed his on his ass the first time. Tightening the belt around he waist he waves farewell to the beauty as she cheerfully says “Good Luck!” 

Marcus slid his left hand into the part in his uniform and scratched under his right ribs _ at least the whole night wouldn’t be boring_ he thinks _ I get to spar with Omaeda after my shift_ his thoughts shift back in forth as he looks up to the darkening skies and releases a loud sigh.

-3 Hours Later-

 Marcus shift had came to a end and he was standing at that same desk signing his name next to the end of shift section of the paper. The same Shinigami still sat there and took the paper from Marcus noting the time next to his signature just as she did the first time. As she filed it she waves to Marcus bidding him farewell as he returned the courtesy. Steeling his nerves he walks to the end of the hallway and pushes the door open. As he steps out onto the division grounds he performs several Shunpo and arrives at the training grounds in several seconds. Omaeda lets out a laugh as Marcus’  form blurs into view. “I’m surprised you showed up.” He says as he crosses his arms over his chest. “It would have been a pity if I had to come and get you.” he adds on as he walks out to the center of the field. He lets his arms fall back to the side as Marcus steps into the field as well. As he approached the big man Marcus fell into his familiar Roman fighting stance.  “When ever your ready, Sir.”

Marcus would soon come to regret those words as Omaeda simply cracks as smile as he vanishes from view. In the next instant Marcus felt a hard hammering blow on the back of his neck followed by a stiff knee to the gut.  Marcus exhales in pain as the air rushes from his body. He hits the ground hard and roles as Omaeda reappears a meter or two away from him. “Is that your best?” he mocks as Marcus grabs his midsection trying to catch his breath. A small trickle of blood runs from his lips as he forces himself back to his feet. Omaeda’s smile widens “At least you’re a tough one.” he snorts as he again vanishes from view. Several more hard shots rain down on Marcus forcing him down to one knee. Drops of blood start landing on the ground as the trickle coming from Marcus’ mouth becomes a flow. Omaeda lets out a single “Ha!” as his hands wrap around the robes around Marcus’ neck. Like earlier he easily lifts Marcus and brings him to face level with him. “I thought you’d be tougher then this.” he again mocks. But Marcus simply smiles as he wraps his hands around Omaeda’s wrist.  With a hard tug he brings the large man’s arm down. As his feet touch the ground Marcus turns bringing Omaeda over his left shoulder. 

Omaeda’s eyes widen as he his turned head over heels and sent spiraling over Marcus’ shoulder. But he quickly regains control over himself as he flips in midair and lands on his feet.  “Not bad, but not good enough!” Omaeda shouts as he vanishes again. Marcus’s eyes focuses in, it was just a blur, but he could see movement.  Leaping into the air Marcus juts his right knee out. Omaeda reappears right into the path of the attack and it tags him right on the bridge of the nose. Omaeda cries out in surprise as his left hand shoots up and raps around his nose.  “Lucky shot.” he says in a muffled tone while blood squeezes out between his fingers.  Marcus grins  “I think I’m getting used to your speed now.” Marcus says with a smug tone as he falls back into his fighting stance. Omaeda’s eyes narrow as he wipes the blood from his face. “Is that so.”  Omaeda vanishes again, and like last time Marcus can barely see a blur, but this time Omaeda was coming in with an attack. But Marcus was ready to  use Omaeda’s on momentum against him. As Omaeda reappears Marcus’ hands wrap around the large man’s arm as he threw the punch. 

But Marcus catches a smile from Omaeda as Omaeda vanishes again. Marcus can feel hands wrap around his left arm as he is yanked from the ground and brought over Omaeda’s shoulder. But unlike Marcus; Omaeda doesn’t let go and brings Marcus down hard onto the training area’s ground. The impact is so hard that Omaeda drives Marcus into the ground several inches causing the ground to crack and split.  Marcus coughs up blood as his whole body feels like it shatters. Marcus’ vision blurs as Omaeda towers over him. “Well that is enough for one session. I’ll let you know when we’ll have another.”  Omaeda snorts as he turns and walks away. With a shunpo he was gone.  Marcus stared up at the sky as things started to go black. The last thing he sees is three sets of eyes peering down over him.  “So you can still manifest us in this sorry state”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2009)

With Ssob-

  He charged through the sands of hueco mundo, leaving a cloud behind him. ?I?m not stupid enough to get caught up in a battle of strong people!? he shouts, but due to not paying attention he slips on a rock and begins to roll for hundreds of feet before hitting a sand dune and going flying into the air. ?WAAAH~~~? Ssob cries out as he soars into the sky. ?Ah, I can see Los noches from here.? He holds his hand above his eyes and looks at the broken dome. ?Interesting.? He nods, before falling towards the ground at high speed. ?ARA~~~~~~~~~!?


Max Vs Halsia- 



"Earth spike!" Max slammed his hands into the ground and a large spike formed heading for Halsia. But before it could even reach her, the spike exploded into sand and fell back towards the ground. "W..what?" Max spoke in disbelief. "hmm~? That everything you got~" Halsia sighed. "I'll tell you right now~" she cooed. "you picked wrong~" with a wink, Max's shoulder caught fire. "GUAH!!!" He screamed, grabbing the flame with his hand and pulling it away to make a sword. "What the hell was that?" Max huffed. "within the Joutei, they call me the witch~ Cause my powers are the elements themselves~ like yours~" She smiled. "Only.." Halsia raised her hands and the sands of hueco mundo formed into a large wave. "Stronger."


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 16, 2009)

"Um dad, is this our house?" "Is there a problem with it?" he said both getting out the car "No no it's fine, I just feel strange around it like I been here before." "Well bells your not the only one, a man used to live here a long time ago with his three kids. His name was Isshin Kurosaki." that name struck a nerve in her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 16, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

 Reno’s ears twitch as he hears a loud scream come from directly in front of him and his small group. His gazes cuts skyward as he sees something. At first the tiny spec looks like it is looking toward something before it notices that is falling again with another loud scream. It hits the ground so hard that it throws up a cloud of sand. Reno’s head kind of tilts to the side, could this be the Spiritual Power that he sensed earlier? Motioning for Canina and Ratbat to follow he vanishes from view. Reno reappears beside the cloud of sand. He releases some of his Reiatsu to push the clouds away. What was laying in the hole was nothing like he had ever seen before. Canina and Ratbat appears jus as Reno begins to kneel on one knee. “What is that?” she ask. Reno holds his left hand up.  “I believe it is a Hollow?” Canina backs away at the statement, “How, it looks too human.” Reno’s gaze turns back to the Hollow in the hole  “I’ve heard of something like this somewhere before, I believe it is an Arrancar.” Reno’s left hand then falls to the fallen form in the hole as he taps him.  “Hey, you. You still alive?” 

-Soul Society; Second Division Barracks-

“Hey get up! Can you hear me?!” Marcus is then dumped unceremoniously onto the barrack’s floor as the covers around him are pulled from him. Marcus instantly wakes up. Clenching his fist he quickly leaps back to his feet. Bringing both fist  up he yells  “Alright, who wants their ass kicked.” He quickly shuts his mouth though as he sees the person that had waken him was Vice Captain Omaeda. A drop of sweat slides down the left side of Marcus’ face. A goofy expression falls over him as his fist drop to the side. Omaeda snorts as he walks forward a little, “You sure have a lot of spunk for someone who took the beating you did.” Marcus composes himself as Omaeda continues “As far as whooping my ass, you can try again after your shift big boy. But right now get dressed. Soifon wants to see you.”  Marcus blinks  “Why dose the Captain want to see me?” he ask. Omaeda just shrugs as he turns and begins to walk out the door. “I don’t know but you better not keep her waiting rookie.” He says with out a care as he walks out the door


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 16, 2009)

"I wonder do you still h've it R'i."Arch asked her suddernly the strong winds stopped but seemed to continue only a few meters away, arch only being a few meters away wearing a night blue cloak, it seemed to have eight pads of shikai stone on the inside for protection from Kiduo and spirit based attacks. His cloak was matched by a dark blue boots with sky blue trimmings of fur and this consisted throughout his clothing. Purple shoulder length hair and a tribal tattoo visable on his neck. eyes where an cold icey blue.

Rai pulled down her hood and said, "I havn't seen a strong snow, ice based Zankaputo since that damned junior captain. Do we really have to fight agian Arch? Last time it took me less than 10 minutes to have you on your hands and knees. Plus, I need you in top-condition."
Arch formed a grin pulling out his Zankaputo, in a released state. The hilt being made from shards of ice and razor sharp, he was forced to wear protective gloves in order to hold it without causing damage. The blade was similiar being made from ice with ridged blade of ice. Small snow flakes circaled around the blade up to the tip.
"As always, once you made up your mind your too arrogant to change it."Rai muttered, "Very well but after I win you will, will, assist me in my... little mission and not kill any Knights or nobles this time..."

He chuckled and stated, "'s if I would kill 'em you kill them before I even get ' chance!"

Rai placed her foot back knowing how powerful his innital blows where even if blocking. As she thought he jumped forward slashing outwards at her which she blocked and a suddern shock wave of ice and snow shoot outwards freezing the surrounding area entirely in a sheet of ice and thick lay of snow. Rai jumped off the ground douging it knowing if her feet got frozen it was likly she would lose. "I must admit, that attack is much stronger than before, but your still falling behide." She kicked him back before she landed and held her Zankaputo in both hands, "Phase through the void."

_____________________________

Marco continued to meditate, as he had been since very early in the moarning, trying to keep peaceful and very relaxed. He heard captain Isis earlier shouting but ignored it, knowing it's best he left her and for his own good. In addition, he was reflecting on everything that happend so far under way back to before the acadmeny.


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2009)

Azalea sighed.
"I already told you, I am Azalea, not only are you rude but you don't listen."

Azalea started to think, "Ok Alana, I was sent here from my mother by a man named Atlas to find Chronos Ashrayne. If you don't know where he is I might I have to leave." 

Azalea turned to leave, walking endlessly through the sand might be better for her than staying here with this woman. 

------

Kagato looked over his large room, inside Tabris' castle. So this guy was really his father, is that what he wanted, or would he have prefered to remain ignorant. Ignorant to the fact that the man he thought was his father was not, and also that he murdered and framed his own brother just for sleeping with his wife and in the end produced a son, the very son that had always been a disappointment.

Thinking about, Kagohei had only started to show compassion to Kagato when he changed after meeting the Joutei, maybe his old actions reminded him of Tabris, all those years had his father secretly hated him.

There was a knock at the door, Kagato opened the door and there stood a little girl she looked about 14 years old. 
"Lord Kagato, I am Ryoko. I am to train with you, be your friend and partner help prepare you for the knighting initiation test one on one."

"What, why you?" Kagato was unimpressed by her small size.

"Underneath Michelle, Lord Tabris' pawn, I am the strongest knight in his whole army. And if you make it to noble I will follow you as my lord."

Kagato nodded. "I see, but before I decide anything, I will have to test your fighting strength." 

Ryoko smirked, "Of course lord Kagato." And she drew out a short Tanto sword from her inner pocket.

------------
"Kaima, what do I do!"
"kekekekekeke, Leviathan you may be a captain now, but you are still green in hand, even if you reach Serps level of power, his experience out weighs yours and now there is a very high chance that he is now Vizard. There is no way to get close to him."

"Oh the vizard thing, no worries my studies on the ring I took from the corpse is actually giving me better insight into this Vizard Faction than, I really should be uncovering, but it is personal."

"Leviathan, I know all you do, but the fact remains getting to Serp will be dangerous. He could be protected and kept behind an unknown number of Vizard, he could be a leader or a prisoner, it remains a bad idea."

"But if he really is my, Leviticus' brother I need to talk to him! For my own development, thats what you have pushed me towards. You even made me kill and eat the heart of another shinigami for your so called development."

"You fool, yes it will help you tenfold, more than any meal can but the fact remains if you die, you cannot move forward."

"Yes, that is true, I will find another way."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 16, 2009)

Serp said:


> Azalea sighed.
> "I already told you, I am Azalea, not only are you rude but you don't listen."
> 
> Azalea started to think, "Ok Alana, I was sent here from my mother by a man named Atlas to find Chronos Ashrayne. If you don't know where he is I might I have to leave."
> ...



"No, I'm sorry," Eve waved. This one was young, like a child. She was not used to dealing with great powers in immature hands. For a moment, she synchronised her Reiatsu to Azalea's, trying to get a better handle on her personality. Once she had it down, she opened her eyes again.

"I'll help you find Chronos," she stated. It would be best to hold the attention and appreciation of this one.

A flash of awareness through the back of Eve's mind had her realise something was trespassing too close to where she had stationed Asesa. Something that wouldn't fall into the antlion trap there. When she narrowed her eyes, she could see the aura of Chronos himself. Oh happy day.

Eve's signature ability was not a speed technique. Nor was it teleportation. It was imprinting one's will on reality. In simplicity, if Eve wanted to be somewhere, she would be there. She could affect others with this, should she be touching them.

Taking a few quick steps to Azalea, Eve placed a hand on her shoulder. A moment later, they were standing in the underground, wreathed in darkness. Eve raised her hand and was back in Las Noches.

Where Azalea had been left, Chronos just emerged from the tunnels, followed by Nire and Negos - Terratail was moving through larger tunnels to find his way down here.

"Who are you?" he narrowed his eyes.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2009)

Reno?s left hand then falls to the fallen form in the hole as he taps him.  ?Hey, you. You still alive?? Ssob's eye shot open and he looked at the figure standing above him. "WAAAAHH~~~~ VASTOLORDE!!!" He jumped up and drew his blade. "I must not lose my cool." He struck a proud pose and deepened his voice. "I am ssob B. Uggy, Arrancar and Fifth espada." He proudly showed off his tatoo, But his knees never stopped shaking. "I have come here.... To find other hollow to turn into Arrancar in order to make the espada stronger..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

The Hollow?s eyes shot open as Reno finished his sentence. The Hollow?s eyes quickly focus in on what is standing above him. Reno could instinctively tell that something was going to happen as the Hollow?s eyes widen and moves his hand from the Hollow?s body. The next moment he was proven correct as the Hollow screamed "WAAAAHH~~~~ VASTOLORDE!!!" The strange creature then proceeds to jump out of the hole and draws the sword off his side. ?I must not lose my cool.?  He says as he strikes a dramatic pose. Standing Reno folds his arms over his chest, why was this guy striking poses. "I am ssob B. Uggy, Arrancar and Fifth espada." He says with  a deeper voice then he had used earlier.  After showing the tattoo that signified his rank, with pride,  "I have come here.... To find other hollow to turn into Arrancar in order to make the espada stronger..." He continued. Reno?s gazes cuts from the shiny sword in his hands to his knees which were terribly shaking. 

Reno?s arms fall to his sides as he circles round this curious case before him. From all the legends and rumors he hear of about the Arrancar, they all pointed to Hollow?s that gain more power by taking up the abilities of a Shinigami by breaking the mask. He thought that the Espada was just a rumor though, a mere urban ledged used to scare the Shinigami. But no it had to be real one stood before him. Reno?s eyes narrow in on the sword as he reaches out, with a light thump he confirms it was real. His eyes cut to Ratbat and Canina and he gives the subtle signal to do as he dose.  Circling back around he stands in front of this Espada.  ?My name is Reno Draconia, my two companions? he gestures toward Ratbat and Canina  ?are Canina and Ratbat.? Reno then lowers himself to one knee and bows as his right arm folds over the bent knee and his left hand digs into the sand. Ratbat and Canina quickly bow as well as the slow moving Gillian finally get to the location.

 ?It would be our honor to join your cause my lord. Please take this group of Gillian as proof of our good intentions.? Reno says with a sincere tone. Reno?s gaze never lifted from the desert floor all the while he thought to himself how convenient it was the this Arrancar fall into his lap, getting stronger now would be infinitely easier. 

 -Soul Society; Second Division-

Marcus quickly gets himself together and runs out the door following Omaeda. As they exit the barracks as sense of seriousness fell over the area. Marcus thought that the Vice Captain would be at least gloating over his victory the night before. But not even the first little peep. They walked in silence as they reached the main building. The doors swings open and the two walk in. A new sense of urgency fell over Marcus. He wondered if had done something wrong. His attention quickly turns to Omaeda who seems to be just as antsy as him. The door to Soifon?s office slowly opens as Omeda sticks his head in. Soifon is setting at her desk with the most serious of looks on her face. Omeda gulps as he enters. Marcus follows him in and sits as Soifon motions for him to do so. Thinking that his part was over Omeada turns to walk out. But he is promptly stopped.

?We?re you think you?re going Omaeda? Get back here, your to hear this too.? Sweat forms on Omaeda?s forehead as he turns and walks back Soifon?s desk.  Soifon?s chair squeaks as she turns it to the side. The chair then creaks a little as she stands. Walking around to the two she begins to speak ?I don?t know what you were trying to pull Omaeda, but I honestly hope you didn?t think I wouldn?t find out.? Omaeda?s glaze cuts to the ground  as sweat starts to pour from his face. ?Honestly, you throw your weight around and boss Marcus around, even making him your personal punching bag. Then when you two spar he, a new recruit fresh out of the Academy, actually gets a couple hits in on you. How disgraceful.? She says in a bitter tone. She slams her hand on the desk to pull Omaeda?s attention to her. ?With that being said lets get to why I brought you here. As of right now Marcus is officially a member of The Onmitsukidō.? She says with the most serious of tones. ?And you, you disgrace will be his personal trainer. Take him to The Onmitsukidō training grounds and set him up on the mid level training. By the time I get there the exercise should be over and then well have that little rematch so I can evaluate his abilities my self.   

-Sometime later  Onmitsukidō Training Grounds-
Marcus stands in the center of the field as four members of the Onmitsukidō  stand around him. Omaeda walks into the center of the training grounds and speaks. ?This is exercise one of the mid level exercises, you may begin on Marcus?  command.? he says impatiently as he walks back some so he isn?t in the way.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2009)

"Ah? what am i going to do with the gilian?" Ssob asked while rubbing his chin, this was an odd sight, the vastolorde was bowing to him. "Hmm.. Well.. I guess we'll go back to los noches now... theres nine of you, so that's nine arrancar, which means i have nine more people then anyone else... HAHA! I KNEW I WAS PERFECT FOR THIS JOB! AND MY MATH SKILLS ARE UNPARALELED!"  he cheered for himself and turned away from the group. "Now, We march to my home of Los noches." He spoke in a deep tone. 

The gilians simply followed as gillians tend to do, Ssob could feel the presence of the Vastolorde and his comrades following behind him. "BAAAH~~~ TOO SCARY~~" He thought to himself. "What if he tries to kill me.... what if he takes my spot as fifth espada?! I DON'T WANNA BE A PRIVION~~" The espada shouts, much to the confusion of everyone else.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 18, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo- 

Reno mentally shook his head as Ssob wondered out loud what he was going to do with a group of Gillian. He raises his head and sees Ssob’s fingers falling over the group as if he was counting something. "Hmm.. Well.. I guess we'll go back to los noches now... theres nine of you, so that's nine arrancar, which means i have nine more people then anyone else... HAHA! I KNEW I WAS PERFECT FOR THIS JOB! AND MY MATH SKILLS ARE UNPARALELED!" he cheers as he turns. Then with the same deeper tone he used earlier he speaks as he turns.  "Now, We march to my home of Los noches."  Reno stands to his feet as Ssob begins to march in the direction he fell from. Reno didn’t quite know what to think as he just stared at this strange creature. Canina and Ratbat quickly stand as large drops of sweat forms on the back of their head running down only a little like they were in some Japanese animation. Shaking their heads they fall in line one behind the other as the Gillian nosily follow. 

They had been walking for quite some time when the Espada suddenly blurted out “I DON'T WANNA BE A PRIVION~~" Reno’s eyes slightly widen as a aura of confusion fell over him and his comrades. The only Hollow present that didn’t seem effected were the Gillian, ah the blissful life of a null personality Gillian, Reno only shook his head, for some reason he liked this guy………….


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

Ssob walked proudly into Los noches with the other hollow trailing behind him. "That's the broken wall, that's the broken tower, that's a broken dome and that's a broken food stand!" Ssob gave a half assed tour of the area as they entered the now sun light room, speckled with bits and pieces of moon light. "Don't mind the ceiling, it's under repair and we haven't decided what theme to go with!" he laughed, Ssob was trying to make light of the situation in order to not make him feel like he was about to lose his Job.

"STAY!" Ssob  held his hand out towards the Gillian. The team stood at the base of a large tower. "From here on, This is the Espada's tower, That means there are other espada roaming around inside, so be careful! some of them are really scary." he whispered. "Also!-""SSOB!!!!" Two scantly clad women rush out of the tower and tackle Ssob, one has long flowing red and orange hair, the other long flowing sky blue hair. "We missed you~" The red haired one cries. "Where's my souvineir! you got me one right!" the blue haired one searches him. "Hmm.. did you hide it here~" she grabs the waist of his pants. "I DIDN'T HIDE ANYTHING THERE!" Ssob quickly jumps up. 

"Ah.... sorry.." ssob bows. "These are my fraccion." He points to the red haired one. "Kou and" He points to the blue haired one. "Ereki." The girls wave. "Hello~ Are you here to become arrancar?" Kou smiled. "You wanna join my band? It's gonna be the most awesome arrancar band ever! we're gonna rock los noches!" Ereki began to play a few chords on her guitar. "Ah... they are just here to be transformed." Ssob waved her off. "No fun." Ereki pouted. "Well then! We march up the tower!" Ssob pointed forward and began to walk up the steps, followed by Kou and Ereki.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 18, 2009)

It might take some time for Bella to get use to her new home, I mean she spent a week with her dad every year in Japan but this will be the first time she will live with him for a whole school year. She examined her room looking at lavender wallpaper and then there was a honk outside and she went outside to check, it was a young man about fifthteen with a elderly man. "Well well, it's little Bella all grown up." the man said with a gentle smile "Bella this is Viktor Beck, you were just a kid when you first saw him so you probably don't remember him much." "No I remember, you looking good Vik." "Yeah well I try to stay as hip as I can."

"Dad please dont...." "Aw calm down son I just fooling around. Anyway, Al you said you had the stuff for me." "Oh yeah its in the store follow me." he said leading the way. "Hi I'm..I'm Andrew, we used to make mud pies when we were little *chuckles*." "Yeah I remember.....are they always like that?" "It's getting worse at old age." he joked


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 18, 2009)

Rai landed on the layer of snow, finding support was relatively difficult but movement was fine providing you where light on your feet. "It's deferntly more powerful in these conditions. You might be a match here but sadly I dont have time to be fighting you. Phase through the void."
Her Zankaputo taking it's released form she disappered due to the speed of her Shunnpo appearing further back behide him. His arms becoming unresponsive and dropping his Zankaputo.
"I was expecting you to be able to block that... Maybe being in such a deserted enviroment with no strong oppents has made you less responsive to my movements. Now will you assist me?"
"Sure wh't the hell. So long 's I get to kill somethin."Arch replied
"Good."She replied and threw him a some pills, "Take them. It will heal your damaged nerve points and blood vessels."
He nodded and took one. Becoming fully revived but losing large ammount of energy in the process, he started breathing heavily to try and catch his breath.
Rai looked at the sky _Out of all the captains Isis is the largest problem due to her being Marco's Captain, and he her Vice-Captain._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 18, 2009)

-Onmitsukidō Training Grounds-

Marcus stepped forward and looked around them. This exercise would be unarmed combat, although he couldn’t have used his Zanpaktou even if he wanted to as Soifon took his and Omaeda’s before they left her office. Closing his eyes he pours all of his focus on the battle at hand.  “Begin!” he didn’t even have the word completely out of his mouth as the four black ops members vanish and blur around him. Using an old technique he learned working under Cesar; Marcus lashes out as the first attack comes forth. It was a straight palm strike aimed at his mid section. Marcus’ left hand wraps around the mans wrist as he himself leaps to avoid a sweep from a second ops member. As he lands Marcus turns and pivots on his left foot and twist as he pulls the caught ops member over his shoulder. The man spirals like a pinwheel as he knocks another of his allies out of the air. As Marcus pivots back around he shots his right arm out and caches the fourth member’s left thigh. Bouncing on his right leg once Marcus sends himself into a spin and catches the man right on the bridge of the nose with shin of his left leg. K.O. number one.

Marcus falls to his chest letting his arms absorb the impact as he and the other Shinigami hits the ground. By this time the sweeping  Onmitsukidō member had recovered and was charging. Marcus sees this out of the corner of his left eye and uses the falling momentum he had power though his arms. Using them like a spring he launches himself from the ground. Twisting in mid air he lands with his knees wrapping around the charging mans neck . With a shift of his weight he pulls the man over landing him on the top of his skull, K.O. number two. As he twist over the other two rush in. Spinning on his back Marcus performs a double sweep that is easily avoided by a jump. Spinning Marcus pulls himself up to his feat as the two Onmitsukidō members land beside him. The one on the left throws  a punch that Marcus grabs and with a twist he flips the man to his back as he block a knee to the ribs with his right elbow. Pushing out Macus forces the man off balance which is the opening that he is looking for. A hard right sends the man stumbling back as Marcus follows with a short range Shunpo that ends with a devastating thrust kick to the sternum. K.O. number 3.

The last Onmitsukidō pulls himself from the ground and dusts himself off. With a “hump!” the man charges in ready to attack. Marcus falls into his most familiar form of defense both arms spread out wide as he gains a wide stance. Marcus’ fingers wiggle in anticipation. But this member of Onmitsukidō was going  to go down with our a fight. With a blur the man disappears, but he isn’t even near Omaeda’s speed and Marcus easily follows the man as he closes in on him. A hard right uppercut lands squarely on Marcus’ chin. The Onmitsukidō almost feels relived, but that soon ends as Marcus’ arms wrap around his arm. Then with a hop Marcus jumps up and wraps his legs around the man’s neck bringing him to the ground. Then with a pull he exerts pressure until the Onmitsukidō’s eyes roll to the back of his head, four up four down. As Marcus stands  Omaeda steps forward. Holding his hands up he twist his wrist. On that signal six more Onmitsukidō members appear. Marcus’ shoulders sag as the new opponents appear. But to his good fortune four of them pick up the others that are unconscious and vanish leaving the two whom proceed to use shunpo. _ Will these guys never learn _ Marcus thinks as they reappear. But this is when Marcus vanishes in a Shunpo as they throw their attacks. Marcus grabs both by the wrist an pulls them both toward each other. In a massive meeting of the minds it is a double KO two up two down. Omaeda steps forward again but is interrupted by Soifon.

“So how many has he beaten?” Omeada crosses his arms over his chest “Six.” he says in a stoic tone. “Six? Not bad for a rookie.” She says as she tosses Omaeda his Zankatou followed by tossing Marcus his. “You two are going to have a ’live’ spar, no Shikai attack at this stage, if I feel that either is in danger I’ll end it immediately. You may start when you are ready.” She says as she vanishes and reappears a throne like seat that overlooked the field from a balcony.  Marcus and Omaeda briefly look at one another before the adjust their Zanpaktou on their uniforms. “She is going  to have to end this quickly.” Omaeda says as he pulls his sword from it’s sheath and vanishes.  Marcus can barely keep up as he pulls his sword free. Sparks fly as each fight one another. But it was going badly for Marcus as cuts opened up on his body, he was already exhausted from his battles with the Onmitsukido and he was borderline fatigued. Marcus focuses his mind as and actually begins to push the Vice Captain back. Several cuts open up on him before a close call at face level cuts across Omaeda’s nose.  The crimson that shot up cause Omeada to go into a blind rage as he attacks. The extra speed the Omaeda comes in with is too much as Marcus was already on the frayed ends of consciousness. With a slamming barrage of cuts Marcus is slammed hard into the ground. “Omaeda! That is enough!” Soifon shouts snapping Omaeda out of his rage.

But before Soifon could say another word Marcus is already back on his feet. A dark heavy Reiatsu pouring from his body. Then with a massive jump in power the dark energy erupts into a large wall of pitch dark flames. A large paw emerges from the fire followed bay another. High above Marcus’  head three snouts start appear and behind them dark piercing eyes can be seen. Omaeda’s jaw drops as sweat forms on his brow. Staggering back he can only stutter at what he sees. “Shit!” Soifon says as she Vanishes and reappears beside Marcus. Pouring her own Reiatsu into her arm she slams her hand into the back of Marcus’ neck. The avatar of his Zanpaktou vanishes with the flames as Marcus hits the ground hard.              

-Later in the Officers Barracks-

Soifon looks over Marcus’ still unconscious form. “He can already manifest his avatar. He is more gifted then you, you baka. He did a lot better this time then he did last time.” Turning to Omaeda she has a sly look on her face “One more sparing session with you and he’ll be able to beat you.” She teases. “When he awakens tell him to meet me in my office.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

Josef Vs Zetma-

"That was not enough." He spoke out. "What?!" Josef's eyes widened, the dust from the explosion cleared revealing Zetma holding up a ginto tube. "I absorbed your explosion into the tube before it had time to deal damage to me. But i have to admit, it was a good attack." He smiled. "Smug bastard." Josef raised his bow. "I won't lose." He fired off a shot of 2000 arrows. "That won't work." Zetma held up the ginto tube again and began to absorb the reishi from Josef's arrows. "We were picked for the purpose of being able to defeat you!" 

He threw his ginto towards Josef. "Endless nightmare." Zetma formed a single hand sign and the tube exploded into a flash of blinding light. when all died down Josef found himself in a world of water. "Where the hell is this." He looked down, the ground was water... "This is the power of my ginto tube. by Absorbing massive amounts of Reishi and condensing it while placing my own spirit energy inside. I can control the senses of my target. Creating an illusion that feels like reality." The voice echoed all around Josef. 

"That's fine by me, since it's an illusion you're still in the area. I'll i have to do is fire off my arrows." He smirked and shot an arrow, but it vanished as it left his bow. "You fail to understand, i control your senses, you might think you fire an arrow, but you don't, you might think yours moving, but your not. In fact, right now, i'm covering your bod in holes." Josef looked down, he didn't see any blood. "That's a lie." Suddenly, he felt a warm sensation in his shoulder, he looked at his shirt and blood was slowly being absorbed into the cloth. 

"Why.... why doesn't it hurt...?" Joseph pokes the wound, nothing. "I told you, i control your senses. If i don't want it to hurt, it wont hurt." It was then a sharp pain went through his body. "GUHH!!!!" He grips his shoulder and falls down to his knees. "if i want it to hurt it hurts." Joseph coughed. "It's not real.. it's not real.. it's just a damn ginto spell." He felt blood running down his mouth. "Shit... Even if i say it, i can't resist it..." 

His eyes widened and Josef began to grin. "Delusion has set in has it? I really didn't want to go this way, making people bleed isn't something i enjoy But you have left me with no choice." Josef felt five more bolts of pain run through his body and he held in his scream of pain. "I see..." He huffed, his voice growing softer and his breathing growing harder. "So the sheep revealed himself to be a wolf." Josef placed his hand on the ground, but it began to sink into the water. 

"I won't give you the chance to fight back." Josef just grumbled. "Get closer you bastard." He listened closely to Zetma's words. "I will now let you go off peacefully." In the real world, Zetma stood at point blank range from a bowing Josef. "Please, don't think badly of me in the after life." He pulls back on his bow, Josefs eyes shot open widely and he reached out with his free hand grabbing onto Zetma's arm before the arrow was shot, causing a backfire and an explosion which engulfed Zetma and Josef's arm. 

The Joutei fell backward as Josef stood up. "H..how.." He coughed, his wrist bloodied from the backlash. "Your voice echoed from one location, the loudest spot was where you were." He raised his bow. "Now then, go to hell." Josef pulled back on his bow and began to charge up a massive amount of reishi and reaitsu. "Null." His bow fired a black beam of energy that engulfed Zetma's body. "Time to move onto other prey." Josef coughed, The holes had been fake, but the pain was real to his body. "Damn it."

Isac Vs Baeken-

"HAH!" Baeken laughed, she had used her pocket demension to suck in Isac's attacks. "I won't lose that easily!" she huffed, taking in that much energy had drained her emensly. "We have enough spirit left for one more of those combo's." Isac told his two beasts, "So let's get physical and we'll finish her off with a combo!" The beasts nod and charge at the Joutei member. "Don't think i'll fall for your-" Before she can finish, the tiger swiped her across the sands of hueco mundo. Isac jumped off the bird and it crashed into the ground, picking Baeken up and letting her go into the air. 

The now falling Isac and Baeken meet in the air. "FATAL FURY!" Isac swipes his hand and releases four large blades of spirit that cut Baeken's body. "GUAH!" The final attack is a another triple blast combo, The bird fires at the same time as the tiger and isac finishes off with a power shot before being caught by the tiger. As the three blasts converge on Baeken a massive explosion and rumble can be heard all around. "I think we did it that time." Isac comments, as no body can be seen falling out of the explosion. "Let's move on, we're done here."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

With Henry-

He rushed towards a strange purple light in the distance. "HAHA! i found it!" He cheered, He was the only one in the area, the only one... He'll get the credit, He'll get all the credit! "Melisa will praise me! Maybe even give me a special thanks.. hehehe..." He drooled at the thought. "Thanks for showing us the way!" Two figures run past him, He stops in his tracks to see Supremo and Reaper waving to him. "Don't worry, We won't kill you just yet." They smirk and vanish into think air. "D..damn it..." Henry falls to his knees. "DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT!!!!!!"

The ground infront of Henry began to rise up forming a large dune. "W..what the hell!?" He gets to his feet and steps back, the top of the dune breaks open, four Adjuuca fly into the air, followed by a strange red and white hollow with black armor and what seemed to be insect wings on it's back. BOOM!!! The hollow lands on the ground and fires a wave of electricity that destroys the Adjuuca. He turns around to see Henry shaking in fear. "N...neku...!?" Henry gulps. "Where's the jewel." Neku's voice was scratchy and gurgled like a hollows. "O..over there...." Henry pointed towards the purple light. "Thanks." Neku waved and vanished, causing a strong current of air to rush over Henry and blow sand in his face. "W..what the hell is that form!?"

the speeding Neku soon catches up with Reaper and Supremo, "Who the hell is that!?" Reaper shouts as Neku turns to look at them. "T..that's the human from before..." Supremo's eye twitched. "Where did he get this kind of pow-" Neku's fist connected with Supremo's jaw and knocked him out of his sonido. Reaper quickly came to a halt and raised his guns. "This guy doesn't look human." He smirked. "But i can say one thing.. This ain't gonna be an obvious battle!" the espada laughed and fired ten quick shots from his guns. 

Neku held out his hands and began to punch at the Bala breaking them on contact. "Oh?" Reaper's grin grew. "You are capable of that huh?" He held down the trigger on both guns, causing them to build up a larger charge. "TRY THIS!" He was about to release the blast when a red beam blows past reaper, nearly taking off his right arm. "WATCH WHERE YOUR SHOOTIN!" he shouts at Supremo. "SHUT UP YOU IGNORANT BEAST!" Supremo screams. "You should't take your eyes off the opponent." 

Neku stood between the two, a field of electricity covering his body. "When did-" The Espada turned to him Neku tightened up his body and release a wave of electricty as he sprung out. "GUAH!" The espada are knocked backward and roll across the sand. "The hell is that guy..." Reaper stood up. "He's a human." Supremo coughs and wipes the sweat off his brow. "Bull shit, His strength feels equal to ours." Reaper held down the triggers of his barrels again. "Supremo, We'll use our combo Cero bombs." 

Supremo nods and the two fire their energy towards each other, creating a warped purple bomb. "What is that?" Neku questioned. "Just die!" Reaper fired a balla into the orb and created an explosion large enough to be seen from where Josef and Isac were. "W..what the hell was that!?" The two shout. "I don't know, But i think we should probably head over there because i'd bet my left nut that the jewel is there." 

After the explosion cleared, Reaper and Supremo found neku flung a few hundred feet away from them. "Damn it, He's still alive!" Supremo grumbled. "That's one tough cookie." Reaper smirked. "But i guess it would be boring if he wasn't strong!" Reaper quickly rushed off on his own, realizing that base mode for the two wasn't enough to bring Neku down, as he seemed to be able to fight the two of them evenly in his current form. "i'll finish this on my own!" 

engulfed in battle, the three fighters hadn't realized they were drawing close to the jewel. As Reaper and Neku went blow for blow, They found themselves surrounded by hollow.. Odd hollow, they didn't seem to be Adjuuca, nor were they vastolorde. "Power... Power..." they were small sickly looking hollow.. the sight made the two stop. "What the hell...?" Reaper lowered his guns. "Whats with these beasts?" Supremo walked up to the two. "Cant you guys feel the power of the jewel." Neku turned to them. "OI! My enemies aren't allowed to speak to me like their friends!" Reaper pushed Neku away using his gun. 

"I'm not speaking to you as a friend dumbass.." Neku pointed beyond the clumping of sickly hollow. "These guys obviously haven't eaten anything in a long time. I can feel the power of the jewel up ahead, that means these guys are after the jewel, but are being held back by the force field soul society placed around it." Supremo and Reaper blink. "Did he just say, force field?" Reaper asked. "I believe he meant barrier, remember he's human." Supremo commented. "SHUT UP! I SAID WHAT I SAID!" Neku grumbled. 

"Whatever, if the jewels up ahead all i gotta do is break the seal!" Reaper fired a beam of spirit into the crowd of hollow and began to rush towards the jewel. "Don't rush off on your own!" Supremo followed behind him. "DAMN IT! I WONT LOSE TO YOU GUYS!! AND WEREN'T WE FIGHTING!?" Neku soon followed after them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2009)

-2nd Division Officer?s Lounge-

Marcus?s eyes popped open as he sat up straight in the bed he was lying in. It all happed so quickly that it made Omaeda jump. ?What the hell you do that for!? Omaeda roared as Marcus rubbed his head.  ?Mind keeping it down a little, I have a pounding headache.? Marcus said in a low annoyed tone.  With a grunt Omeada slams his fist into the back of Marcus? head. Marcus grunt in pain as his head shifts down and forward from the blow. Clenching his fist he turns to Omaeda who promptly throws Marcus? Zanpaktou at him. With a surprised look Marcus fumbles with his weapon as he tries to catch it. After successfully doing so he looks at Omeada with a half annoyed half what the hell look.  ?What the hell you do that for?? Marcus asks with a demanding tone.

?Don?t pull that attitude with me, Soifon wants to see you in her office now. Marcus? left eyebrow raises slightly as he kicks his feet over the side of the bed. With a grunt, since he still had that pounding headache, he stands sliding the sheath of his Zanpaktou into place along his belt. Still rubbing his head he walks past Omeada.  ?Where am I?? Omaeda slaps the palm of his left hadn on his face and rubs down to his chin. ?Your in the Officer?s lounge. Take a left when you get outside and go straight that?ll take you back to the main building.? Marcus grins as he and bounces two fingers off the side of his head as a thank you salute and vanishes with a shunpo. Omaeda simply shakes his head as he walks out the door of the lounge.

-Several Minutes Later Outside Soifon?s Office-  

Marcus comes out his third Shinpo and stops in front of his Captain?s door. With a light knock he is given the okay to come on. Soifon motions for him to sit. Doing so promptly Soifon tosses him a folded handkerchief.  Marcus unfolds the handkerchief and sees a 2nd Division official badge. ?I have appointed you 3rd Seat Marcus, you are officially in charge of the Maggot?s Nest. But before you officially take over.? she stops mid sentence  as she looks at him. Marcus head tilts to the side.  ?What?s wrong Captain?? ?I figured you didn?t know, you by far are one of the strangest cases I?ve ever seen, two days out of the Academy and you can already manifest your Avatar.? Marcus just blinked he didn?t know how to respond. ?We got to get that under control first. That means your coming with me.?

-Sometime Later, Secret Training Facility-

?We?ve been at this for hours Marcus. Bring out your avatar concentrate.?  Even with his captain down his throat Marcsu didn?t seem able to do it. But that is when his whole body went into a calm as the area in front of him turned dark as three eyes loomed high above Marcus as it spoke  ?So you are finally able to call us on demand now.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2009)

Neku, Reaper and Supremo beat through the horde of hollow. They didn't fight back, they simply accepted their death as the powerful fighters ripped through them. "We're getting that jewel first!" Reaper shouted to Neku. "LIKE HELL!" He released a wave of electricity that purified a large group of hollow. "Shit." Reaper began firing his guns at random tearing up the horde. "SUPREMO DO SOMETHING!" the high classed espada simply began to clap his hands. "Oi, do somethin real." Reaper blinked. "I wouldn't dare sully my hands on this filfth." Supremo scoffed. 

"Damn it-" a dark black beam cuts up a group of hollow next to reaper. "THE HELL WAS THAT!?" He turned back to see two more humans running into the hollow horde. "JOSEF! ISAC!" Neku cheers. "WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO YOU!?" The two shout. "Shut up, I'll tell you later." Neku punched forward with his left arm and unleashed a blast of black flame coated with electricity. "Shit... since when did Cero's become so god damn common!" Reaper grumbled. "Every hollow above gilian can do one." Supremo spoke out. "SO THESE ARE HUMANS! HUMANS!"

"JUST FOCUS ON THE JEWEL!" supremo shouts, jumping onto the heads of the hollow horde. "OI! THAT'S NOT FARE! WE'RE ALL CUTTING THEM DOWN!" Supremo turned back to him. "It's not my fault your all idiots." Reaper stopped in his tracks and blinked. "He does kinda have a point...." He then held up his guns and charged up a dual cero blast. "BUT THIS IS MORE FUN!" with that he cleared a path straight to the jewel. "heh, I'll break the barrier and obtain ultimate power! after that i'll become primera!" He rushed off. 

"Fool! I'll be primera!" Supremo shouted. "And i thought you didn't care about rank!" Reaper let out a puff of smoke as he caught up with Supremo. "I dun care about rank, but i should be number one over that damn Maxi guy, Idiot don't know shit bout battle." the purple glow was growing bigger and bigger, soon they could even see the barrier keeping the hollow from going further. "Whoa..." Reaper blinked, The wall was a solid purple. The hollow who touched it vanished in an instnt. "What kind of powerful barrier is this..."

He was about to touch it but Supremo smacked his hand. "OW!" "YOU IDIOT!" Supremo pointed at the hollow who vanished when they touched the wall. "This is obviously a powerful barrier." Neku raised a hand. "Actually, it's weakened over the years because the shinigami who formed it died, and right now only one is left alive so it's at like 1/6 or 1/12 it's power." Reaper and Supremo's jaws dropped. "AND IT STILL KILLS THESE HOLLOW!?" 

Neku punched one of the sickly hollow and it exploded into reishi. "Yeah, but it really doesn't take much..." WHAM! "WHY ARE YOU HELPING THE ENEMY!" Isac and Josef shout after smacking neku over the head. "EH!? YOU MADE ME FORGET WE WERE FIGHTING!" Neku points at Supremo. "Hmm? Me?" He looked around. "Oi! this ain't a comedy bit!" Reaper grumbled. "Just break the damn thing in." He held up his gun. "I would not do that." A voice came from behind the barrier. "Eh? What was that?" 

Neku looked all around. "I am the eternal." The voice soon took on a form, a small thin vastolorde walked up to the other side of the barrier, his head was that of a jackals, his body sleek and black. "You will not gain access to my jewel." Something odd floated in his mouth as he spoke. "Did you... eat it!?" Neku pointed at the thing floating in the jackals mouth. "It was the only way." The jackal spoke in a cocky tone. "I was sealed here by accident. through constant exposure to the jewels energy i was able to evolve without consumption. Thus making me better then the likes of you." He looked at supremo. "Bastard...." 

"So why not break out of the barrier and rule hueco mundo if yours so strong?" Neku asked. "DON'T GIVE HIM IDEAS!" everyone shouts. "Hmhmmhm." The jackal chuckles. "It's not so easy my friend. despite the weakening the barrier is still strong enough to keep me in and you out." Reaper grinned. "Yeah, Well let's see if it's strong enough to keep me from kicking your ass and takin that jewel from you!" He jumed back and fired a barrage of shots into the barrier. The blasts however just vanished before they connected with the wall. "I told you." 

Reaper grumbled. "Damn it... I didn't want to do this. Supremo, Let's go." He held up his weapons. "What do you mean go!?" Supremo shouted. "BLOW THEM AWAY CANNON!!" A small cloud formed around Reaper and he reavled his transformed state, a scouter of his eyes, no hat, his cloak now forming appendige over his body. "TAKE THIS!" Reaper put both arms together and formed a single massive barrel. "ARROGANTE!" Supremo jumped back, he knew what reapers plan was, His hands meshed together and created on large hand. 

"MY ULTIMATE CERO!" they both shouted. "SHIT!" Neku waved his left arm, the electricity formed into a blue shield around the three humans. "This is interesting." The "Eternal." Smirked. Reaper and Supremo released a Cero with power that has not been seen in hueco mundo for some time. The blast blew away all the hollow in the air, Isac put up his own shield and even Josef summoned a gate in order to aid neku in shielding them from the blast. When all calmed down, the barrier was destroyed. But... The eternal was no where to be found. neither was the jewel. 

"Damn it.." Reaper returned to normal along with supremo. "Did we destroy them both?!" He shouted. "I would have though-" Before he could finish a warm sensation runs down from his chest. "R..Reaper!?" Supremo turned to see a large hole in reapers stomach. "I see, so this is the power of an arrancar." Reaper turned around. "B..bastard...." fibers began to jet out from all around reapers stomach in order to repair the damage. "It's good you kept your regenerative abilities." the eternal spoke, taking a bite of reapers gut plug... the only way to desgribe the chunk of flesh he was holding. 

"How did he.." Supremo couldn't beleive the speed of this creature. "I will spare your lives if you flee now." He held out his hand and pointed at supremo. "Your flesh tastes foul, So if you do not leave i will simply end your existence with a wave of my hand." Supremo, reluctant to leave, grumbled and took reaper off to los noches. "I suspected as much." the beast turned his attention to Neku and Co. "Do you wish for death too." 

Neku just smirked. "I don't care how strong you are, I'm taking that jewel!" He charged forward. "DON'T NEKU!" Isac grabbed his arm and pulled him back, in that very instant, the jackal hollow swiped his clawed hand and cut out Isac's throat. "UGH!!" Isac collapses to the floor, creating a puddle of blood. "I...i...isac...." Neku falls to the ground. "Oh? Still alive." the Eternal looks down and opens his mouth, a red jewel floated in the gap between his masked teeth and his human teeth. "cero." Isac's body was destroyed in an instant, nothing remained.. nothing...

"I...isac....." Neku rushed to the hole where Isac was. "ISAC!!!" He screamed. "Don't worry, He granted you life." BOOM! an arrow explodes as it crashes into the jackals head. "YOU BASTARD!!! YOU KILLED MY FRIEND!" Josef screms. "Rash as humans aways are." the jackal vanished and reappered infront of Josef, the quincy could only stare in shock as the hollows fist approached his face. When contact was made, his skull was not enough to save his... His head was destroyed in an instant. this quickly followed by a wave of energy destroying his remains. "It's better this way." 

Jackal turned to neku. "It's better for them to have no remains left. Just like the hollow they slaughter." He turns his back to neku, the shock to great for him to move. "I should thank those two for freeing me.. Now i might see hueco mundo and how it's changed. Do, live well while you can young hollow." He turned to Neku. "And be glad, You were not human like those two."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2009)

-Secret Training Facility-

They, Soifon and Marcus, had been in this hole for what seemed like hours now. And for what ever reason Marcus still hadn’t successfully brought the avatar of his Zanpaktou to the material world yet. His mind pours over the advice that Soifon had given him when they first reached the facility. “Materialization is different for each person and your going to have to figure this out on your own.” Marcus silently grumbled to himself as he tried various things from mediation to releasing vast amount of his Reiatsu.  Soifon was propped up on a ledge as she watched the boredom ensue.  “We’ve been down here for hours.” she says in a loud annoyed voice as she stands from the ledge. “Concentrate, materialize it then subjugate it !” Marcus’ eyes narrow at the order,  “It’s not all that easy.”  he replies in a low enough voice that Soifon couldn’t hear him. Closing his eyes he focuses on his inner world that is when it clicked.  A moment of peace fell over Marcus as a calm rested over his entire form. The area immediately in front of Marcus turns dark as his Zanpaktou vanishes.

In the next instant a large black fireball as dark as the void erupts into being. Then from the left side of the fireball a large black paw steps through and hits the ground followed by a paw coming from the right side of the blaze. A low growl can be heard as three sets of eyes glisten from the dark flaming void. Then the first of three heads emerge from the flames. It bared it’s fangs as black flames drooled from it’s mouth and lapped at the ground. Around it’s neck was a leather collar lined with razor sharp spikes. As it growled two more heads identical to the first emerge from the abyss. Unlike the middle head they didn’t wear collars but they had his same lovable attitude. The ground began to shake as it stepped forward pulling it’s body from the flames. Soon it’s two massive tails were pulled free as it’s entire form was now in the material world. The creature was massive as it towered high over even the rock ledge that Soifon was on. Then middle head tilts to the side as it eyes Marcus  “So you are finally able to call us out on your own.” 

Soifon vanishes from the rock ledge and appears beside Marcus, “Do you know why you’ve been summoned her beast?” The right head growls at the question.  “Yes woman we know why we are here.” it says with a growl.  “And so shall we comply.” the left head added on with a flaming snort as the middle head cleared it’s throat.  “We three represent three aspects of battle. Power, Will, and Strategy. To bend us to you will, you must beat us in all three aspects that we represent.” it says as it lowers it stance so that they are face to face with Marcus.  “Are you ready marcus?” the three say simultaneously. Marcus swallows hard his eyes cut to the left looking at Soifon. She only give a nod and backs away.  “Lets start then.” Marcus says as he falls into a fighting stance.  “Excellent.” it says as the beast stands back to it’s full height it’s tails slam into the ground pulverizing rock and the ground alike. With a cruel laugh flames consumes the avatar’s body and shrinks. 

As the last wisp of the fire flutter out of existence three forms take shape all human sized and shaped. As the area around them lightens back up Marcus is confronted by three of himself decked out in complete Roman armor. The middle one wielding two identical to  katanas mirrored to his Zanpaktou steps forward and tosses on of his weapons at Marcus.  “This shall be one on one battles, it ends when you win, die, or can no longer go on.” the Avatar on the left steps forward as a large war hammer appears in his hands.  “I represent power, shall we begin?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2009)

With Neku-

"..W..what..." His body returned to normal, tears swelling up in his eyes. "What... am i supposed to do now..." He falls to his knees, his hands digging into the sand. "Isac... Josef... in an instant... It's a dream... right... all a dream right..." Tears fell to the sand and began to clump. "Everything.. everything's just a dream right...." He tried to smile as tears ran down his cheeks. "

With Henry-

He sat in the sand, not sure if he wanted to go further with the crazy powers that were up ahead. "Damn it..." He sighed. "I was gonna be the first to get the jewel and be praised and get melisa to sleep with me." He grumbled. "mm~ You couldn't get melisa to sleep with you if you were the last man on earth. She's very picky~" Halsia teased. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!" Henry stood up and pointed at her, then noticed Max bound in a cage of sand. His body was bloodied and bruised and seemed to be lacking conciousness. 

"Are the others not here yet?" Halsia looked around. "No ones showed up int he last twenty minutes.. Well, Josef and Isac ran by..." He commented. "EH!? WHY DIDN'T YOU STOP THEM!" Halsia screamed. "BECAUSE THEY SCARE ME AND I CAN'T DO SHIT WITH THESE WEIGHTS!" He sighed. "Hmm~ I guess that means-" Halisa placed her hand on the ground. "I see... Zetma and Baeken are no longer in the world of the living.. or the dead as this is hueco mundo~" she giggled. "HOW CAN YOU BE SO CALM ABOUT THAT!?" Henry grumbled. 

"Because, Isac and Josef are no longer in this world either." She began to drag the cage towards where the jewel was. "come along then, Let's go see Neku, he seems to have found the jewel." Within a few minutes, they arrived at the scene of Neku, on his hands and knees crying into the sand. "Oh? where's the jewel?" Halsia looked around, all there was were two scorch marks in the sand and alot of dying hollow. "You..." Neku stood up. "It's your fault..." Neku's eye twitched. "Me?" Halsia pointed to her self. 

"YOU BROUGHT US HERE!!! YOU DAMN JOUTEI!!!" Neku charged his body slowly transforming. "BRING THEM BACK NOW!" the words echo as Brikan and Xen appear from a floating frame. "What!?" Neku stops in his tracks and is thrown through the frame, Henry, Halisa and Max were simply escorted through, though max was in a cage. In the joutei base, Neku sat quitely brooding to himself. 

"Why the FUCK are we missing four people!?" Melisa shouts. "There were some issues..." Halsia rubs the back of her head. "BECAUSE OF YOU!" Neku lunges forward in full hollow state. "BRIKAN!" the massive man nods and pins Neku with four giant fists. "IT'S YOUR FAULT YOU FUCKING BITCH!!! YOUR FAULT ISAC AND JOSEF ARE DEAD!!! YOU KILLED THEM!!!" He cries. "YOU KILLED MY FRIENDS!!!" Neku tries to free himself but Xen has joined in and pinned him with four large statues resembling the four guardians. "YOU KILLED THEM!!!" Brikan and Xen's holds were slowly wearing from Neku's power. 

"YOU KILLED THEM!!!" Neku screams, His mind nearly gone to a beasts. Suddenly a white light engulfs his body and his hollow form vanishes. "Do not assume you will get away with such speach in this place." Aika adjusts her glasses. "YOU DIDN'T CARE ABOUT THEM! YOU USED THEM! YOU USED US!" he shouts. "Sigh, just knock him out and extract his memory." she turns to a shadowed figure. "I want to know what happened." "My pleasure." the last thing Neku saw was a pair of white shoes.

With Reaper/Supremo-

the two Arrancar returned to los noches with three hollow they picked up on the way back from the jewel. "Damn it.." reaper looked at the hole in his clothes. "He took a chunk of me so easily... what the hell was he.." Supremo kept quite. "It never happened." he spoke simply. "What do you mean-" Reaper was cut off. "It never happened." Supremo answered. "Pff.. I get what yer' sayin." Reaper grumbled and headed up the tower with the three hollow and Supremo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 19, 2009)

"Hmm," Vali and Gersemi were sitting on one of the fallen pieces of ceiling of Las Noches, watching the huge horde of Hollow before them. Ran was being overly active, keeping them in line, holding the numbers until Chronos returned.

"I can see the Primera."

Gersemi was keeping watch, and whistled appreciatively.

Maxi hadn't just met the quota of new troops, he'd destroyed it. The sand shook from the pounding of the Hollow following after him. The Primera's presence had drawn them far and wide. These numbers were beyond anything to be expected.

"An unstoppable army." Gersemi smiled, "With that, there's no way we'll lose."

"Chronos should be back soon," Vali commented, "Do we wait?"

"For Vale, at least," Gersemi replied.

Eve, a little ways away, was watching the numbers come in, flicking the Hougyoku up and down. She had her mind watching the underground first though. She had to see what would happen between Azalea and Chronos.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 20, 2009)

-Secret Training Facility-

 “I represent power, shall we begin?” Marcus gripped the handle of his Zanpatou as he brought it up to an offensive stance. ’Power’ seeing this as Marcus being ready for battle commences his attack with alarming speed. It’s all Marcus can do just to dodge the attack. The hammer slams into the terrain and split’s the ground with little effort. The small tremor it causes throws Marcus off balance as he lands. ’Power’ takes full advantage of this as he sails over the top of his hammer’s handle landing a powerful kick on Marcus’ sternum. The blow forces all the air out of Marcus’ lungs as he is thrown into the  side of a ledge. Marcus releases a pained gasp as the impact of him hitting the wall drives him into it. As ’Power’ lands on his feet he pulls the his war hammer from the ground and charges in for the killing blow. Marcus barely rolls out of the indention he was in as the hammer just explodes the area it hits. 

Marcus rolls to a stop on one knee several yards away.  He rubs his free hand across his mouth as he stands back up. Pulling his sword into a defensive manner he begins to step to the side as ’Power’ pulls his hammer from the ledge’s wall. Propping the large weapon on his shoulder he motions for Marcus to come. Marcus tightly grips his Zanpaktou as he uses a Shunpo to get moving. As he comes out  of the move he lashes out with is sword aiming for the chest of his opponent. ’Power’s’ free hand rockets up and grabs the blade of the sword. Marcus’ eyes widen as ’Power’ twist his hand and pulls toward him. Marcus’ tight grip on the handle of his sword allows this action to pick him up off the ground and pulls him toward his foe. Taking this as the perfect moment to strike ’Power’ pulls the hammer off his shoulder with blinding speed. It connects with  the center of Marcus’ chest. Adding in the momentum of the pull, when ’Power’ releases Marcus he hits that same wall again with even more force. Coughing up blood as he hits, Marcus rolls down the side of the face and falls into a clump on the ground.

 “Don’t tell that is all you have.”  ’Power’ mocks as he walks up to Marcus’ crumpled form. Reaching down he grabs Marcus by the hair and begin to pick him up. As this happens Marcus turns and thrust out with his sword.  ’Power’ reacts but not quick enough to completely avoid the attack. He growls in pain as Marcus’  swords tears into his left shoulder region. Releasing his grip he steps back gripping at the wound with his weapon hand. Marcus pushes himself up with is arms and charges ’Power’. He then unleashes a flurry of attacks that forces ’Power’  on the defensive for the first time. But it is short lived as ’Power’ brought his hammer down blocking one of Marcus’ attacks causing him to recoil backwards. Spinning ’Power’ brings his hammer up across then over down onto the area that Marcus was in. The ground explodes into rubble as the hammer hits.  

Avoiding the attack Marcus explodes out of the debris cloud with a leaping slash. ’Power’ doesn’t have the time to counter and gets cut across his chest. Gripping his new wound he stumbles back releasing his  war hammer. Marcus presses the advantage and continues the attack. ’Power’ dodges though the attacks and finds his opening.  His right hand rockets forward and wraps around Marcus’ neck. Picking Marcus up off the ground ’Power’ bring him to talking distance,  “How sloppy of you to leave yourself so open.” Marcus tries to say something but power couldn’t hear so he bring Marcus in closer to hear what he is saying.  “I meant to leave myself open.” ’Power’s’ eyes widen but Marcus had already sprung his trap. With a heavy throw he throws his sword toward the ground. It impels into ’Power’s’ foot causing him to scream loudly. Taking this moment Marcus wraps his hands around his opponent’s wrist and pulls down. As his feet hit the ground Marcus rolls back kicking his feet into ’Power’s’ stomach. The sword cuts clean thorough his foot as he sails over Marcus’ form. ’Power’ then flips in mid air and lands spine first on the handle of his own weapon. Black blood sprays as ’Power’ screams in agony. The screams quickly pass as Marcus stands back to his feet.  As he pulled his sword from the ground the body of ’Power’ erupts into black flames.

The Avatar on the right now steps forward as a Gladius and shield forms in his hands.  “I represent strategy, shall we start?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2009)

"ISAC!! JOSEF!!!" The words echo. "I see... so that's what happened." A man dressed in a white lab coat rubs his chin. "The jewel was absorbed by some jackal?" Melisa asked. "Yes, It calls itself the eternal. from the way it speaks and our knowledge of the jewel it has to be thousands of years old.. If we consider that, then this hollow might be the oldest living one of it's kind.. Powerwise, it's not a surprise that Isac and Josef were killed with a single blow each. The odd thing is the hollow destroyed their bodies rather then consuming them.." 

He looked over Neku. "And it's final words scare me as well.. It mistook Neku for a hollow... From his memory, i can see that it was not wrong to judge him as such. This man is becoming more of a beast by the day. We should end him." WHAM! a warm palmprint was left on his face. "You can do what you wish with anyone else. But Neku is to remain untouched do you understand?" She looked up at him with burning intent. "I understand your feelings for the boy." The man turned around and headed for a door. "Similar types i suppose." 

Aika stood in a corner, gripping her right elbow secretly. "Isac... It's my fault..." She thought to herself. "Release Neku and Max." Melisa order, picking up Neku's body and placing him near her chest. "The jewel was a bust, we'll need to make a new plan and move to somewhere else. Brikan, continue Henry's training." The massive wall of muscle nodded and took Henry out of the room. "Hmm~ But i wanted someone to play with~" Halsia whined. "Just let him go." Melisa picked Neku up and began to walk out the front door. "Taking him home Melisa?" Aika asked. "I'll make him forget that other girl~" she winked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2009)

-Secret Training Facility- 

Marcus tightens his grip on his sword as he charges in. He swings his sword in a wide arc. The thunderous clash of sword on shield can be heard as ’Strategy’ blocks the oncoming attack with relative ease. With an umpt ’Strategy’ pushes back with his shield as he swings around with his Gladius.  Although Marcus was recoiling he still had the sense enough to see the attack coming. Using the length of his legs to his advantage he hits his opponent in the wrist forcing his hand back. As his foot recoiled from the block he uses the momentum to allow him to spin into a sweep that connects and puts ’Strategy’ on his back. In a fluid motion Marcus comes full circle then rolls on his back bringing his sword around like a buzz saw aimed for the throat of his opponent.  With a spark of movement the Galdius shoots up to ’Statagy’s’ neck and deflects the blow.  Using the shield as weapon now it flops over and slams hard into Marcus’ chest as ’Strategy’ pushes Marcus’ sword back. 

Marcus exhales hard and rolls away as Strategy performs a hip up landing on his feet.   With a battle cry he charges Marcus who is also now getting back on his feet. Flashes of metal can be seen as ’Strategy’  pours the pressure on Marcus. The clanging of sword on sword and sword on shield can be heard echoing over the battlefield, but the Gladius sword is smaller and more agile then Marcus’ long Katana and nicks and cuts are opening up all over his body as his blood paints the air a faint hue of crimson.  ’Strategy’ blocks a hard strike from Marcus causing him to recoil further then usual. With a spin ’Strategy’ slams the metal bolt of the shield into Marcus sending him to the ground with tremendous force. Breathing heavily Marcus stands as he clutches at a deep wound on his left arm.  “Come now, you beat ’Power’ don’t tell me this is all you have to offer?”  Blood flowed from Marcus’ mouth and as it filled he spat it out to his left side.  “Carus pro igneous” The answer seemed to make ‘Strategy’ happy as he hit his shield with his swords and gave a loud war chant. Marcus closed his eyes and concentrated on his training. Hand to hand, close quarters, mid range, sword play all modes of combat he was forced to excel in by the rigorous training of the Republic.

One might think it unwise to close one eyes during a fight. Indeed it was a bad idea to take your eyes off an opponent and ’Strategy’ takes full advantage as he charges in. Marcus only focused as he kept his cool.  As ’Strategy’ comes into striking range Marcus’  eyes snap open. He can see all the movement clearly. With a flick of his wrist he snaps his sword up deflecting the attack. With beauty in motion he spins back on his heel bringing his sword back across ’Strategy’s’ chest so quick he cannot move his shield causing sparks to fly as he scrapes along the armor on his chest. A faint mist of black fills the air as the sword passes over an unprotected area near the right shoulder. Gasping in pain ’Strategy’ hops back holding the wound.   Through the helmet ’Strategy’s’ eyes narrow on Marcus as an almost confused look falls over his face. Marcus only snorts with a hard breath at the look his opponent gave him. Then flicking his left thumb across his nose he charges in. ’Strategy’ brings his shield up to defend himself but Marcus is too fast for him to follow completely. Sparks fly as he forces ’Strategy’ to backpedal. This time he is the one on the end of the edge as his black blood mist into the air. With a kick Marcus sends ’Strategy skidding back.

 “I know how to beat you now, and it is time to end this.”  ‘Strategy’ growls at Marcus’ comment as he slams his blade against his shield as he psyches himself out. With a loud war cry he charges in. Marcus has successfully done it he has gotten into his opponent’s head. No matter how strong, how conceivably untouchable someone seems if you can get into their head you can beat them. Marcus pulls his blade up into a balanced stance and  he begins to count the paces that is between him and his opponent. As the distance closes Marcus minds races as fast as his Reiatsu. When ’Strategy’ gets into twenty paces Marcus pushes himself forward with all the power his legs can offer him. In mid step on his tenth he performs a shunpo and vanishes from view. ’Strategy’ skids to a halt as fast as he can but it is too little too late. With a flash of Reiatsu Marcus reappears and slams his shoulder into ’Strategy’s’ chest. The buckling cracking sound of armor can be heard as he gasp for air as he stumbles back.

Capitalizing on the situation Marcus spins to his left and spears the back of the shield forcing a discard of both armaments. Then spinning in the opposite direction he pulls the Gladius from ‘Strategy’s’ hand and with one powerful plunge buries it deep into his chest cleaving clean though the weaken armor. Not even having time to scream ’Strategy’ burst into black flames and lands on the ground. Walking over to the shield he pulls his sword from it  and looks to the now approaching last avatar as he holds his left arm.  “Excellent job Marcus you have vanquished both ’Power’ and ‘Strategy’ all that is left is ’Will’ this will be your toughest fight yet. Are you ready.”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2009)

"These numbers are almost uncountable."

Vali looked up in surprise, he hadn't felt the presence approach. He stared at the Arrancar behind him, trying to pin down the exact memory.

"You're...Alana, right? One of Vale's followers?"

"You remembered." She smiled warmly at Vali, who had to admit to the human nature that had been reborn in him upon Arrancarisation, she was very pretty. "I would say the sands of Hueco Mundo will be much quieter, with the gain in power we have retrieved."

"So Vale is going to Arrancarise them all now?" Gersemi asked, from where she sat near Vali. "It'll take a long time, won't it?"

"Vale left on a similar mission to the Espada," Alana informed them "Marilith travelling with him. I was taught how to use the Hougyoku and given it to use."

Vali and Gersemi seemed surprised at this. There was obviously more to Vale, and Alana, than first suspected. Ran was busy down amongst the Hollow, exerting her dominance as only the violent yet lovable woman she was could.

"Well, if you could make a beginning, the sooner the better," Vali motioned. Alana nodded in reply. "I'll do so now."

And she was gone.

The fact they could sense her Reiatsu now, far away, at the highest tower in Las Noches, was a testimony to how much she was blasting out to begin the process. Similar strength to the Knights, perhaps a little lower. But the real shock was...

"That wasn't a speed feat, nothing like it," Gersemi narrowed her eyes, "That was teleportation. Instantaneous relocation."

"Surprising for a lower Arrancar, even if she was an Adjuchas, to receive such a powerful ability." Vali agreed on that point. But it only added to Alana's fascinating image in his mind.

Eve stood high atop the pillar, arm raised with the Hougyoku grasped tight in her hand. It was more than just Reiatsu she was building up here. It was power. The darkness of Hell was beginning to stir at the strength calling it. She was infecting this orb, preparing it as only she could. They would be Arrancarised cleanly, that was true. But the seeds of more would be planted. A more passive version of the breeding tank in the form of Assesa. The dark mother would see what would come of this.

It was a bright and blinding light, expanding outwards, covering the dome. No one could suspect the most powerful of darknesses was hidden in its core.

Countless Hollow had been gathered. Countless Arrancar would be formed. The army of the Espada would be prepared, for their conquest. Eve smiled. Let them take the worlds first, and she usurp their throne. An old tactic, many souls had carried it in their core, had given the knowledge to her. She would see it well.



Taurus Versant said:


> "No, I'm sorry," Eve waved. This one was young, like a child. She was not used to dealing with great powers in immature hands. For a moment, she synchronised her Reiatsu to Azalea's, trying to get a better handle on her personality. Once she had it down, she opened her eyes again.
> 
> "I'll help you find Chronos," she stated. It would be best to hold the attention and appreciation of this one.
> 
> ...



"Who am I, who are you?" she demanded. So much confusion. Everything was spinning out of control.

Chronos huffed. Being addressed like that was not something he would respond to well. He stood up straight, putting his full massive stature to bear as he looked down on the small feminine being. "I am Chronos Ashrayne, Espada and Warlord. Now who are you, that you treat others so rudely?"

"You're Chronos?" Azalea gaped, "Atlas told me to find you, but then I couldn't, and now I have."

"Atlas?" Chronos thought for a moment, "If that is true, you came from the underground. What exactly are you?"


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2009)

"What am I? I came to seek you for that very reason."
Azalea began to think was it really worth her being such a bitch about everything.

"Chronos, Chronos tasting the words on her tongue. I will explain to you what I am as best I can. I am neither living nor dead, neither spirit nor soul, I have grown like a human yet ageless like a hollow, I have seen many fights but not with these eyes, I have lived many lives but neither shared with this form, I have heard many secrets and shared them all about myself. I am a being of hell and formation or memory and redemption, that is what I am. I hope you can tell me more?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2009)

"Damn it." Neku kicks the door to his house in, "AH!? A BURGLER!" Asano, Neku's father, screams and hides in a corner. "I'm not in the mood." Neku slams the door and marches up the steps. "Eh? ah your home, It's been two weeks since i've seen you~" he cheered WHAM! the door to Neku's room slams. "Eh?" Asano blinked. "I see." He nodded. "Haruko and Him are fighting." WHAM! the front door is kicked in again. "BURGLER!" Asano shouts and ducks in the corner again. "DON'T THINK I'LL LET YOU GET AWAY WITH THIS!" Melisa shouts. "Eh? whose this girl..." She marches towards the stairs. "Nice to meet yah, I'm Melisa." She waved to Neku's dad and stormed up stairs. 

"hmm... Neku has a new girl?" He rubbed his chin, WHAM! a third time the door is kicked in. "Ah, please, just open it normaly." Asano bowed. "NOT IN THE MOOD!" Haruko marches up stairs. "EH!?!?!?! TWO GIRLS!?!?!?!" Asano's jaw drops. "My son... He's become more of a man then i am..." He grabs a kitchen knife and holds it to his stomach. "My manliness has been surpassed on fathers day no less... i must commit seppuku to regain my honor." He prepares to stab down. "TOO SCARY!" Asano tosses the knife away. 

A few minutes earlier- 

"Urgh.." Neku woke up while melisa carried him down the street. "Let go.." He grumbled. "No way, I'm going to show you that i'm the women for you Neku. Just relax, We'll get into your room and i'll do this and that." She grinned. "FUCK YOU!" Neku throws a right hook into Melisa's face and lands on the ground. "GUH!" She grabs her nose and steps back. "FUCK YOU!" Neku screams. "I DON'T WANT YOU!" "You... You hit a women neku." Haruko stood in shock. "Haruko!" He turned. "You would never hit a women before." 

"That's the kind of man he is.." Melisa cried, She knew how to play this game. "SHUT UP!" Neku screamed at her. "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU NEKU!?" Haruko screamed. "THIS BITCH IS WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME!" Neku pointed at Melisa. "I was just trying to help..." she held her teary eyes. "Yeah, She's the problem!" Haruko shouts. "And where have you been!? do you know what i've been through! i was beaten by an insane man just because you vanished!" 

"I DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THAT RIGHT NOW!" Neku shouted at her. "I DON'T CARE ABOUT ANYTHING ANYMORE!" He turns to melisa. "stay away from me or i'll fucking rip your intestines out from your ass and shove them down your throat!" He turns his back and begins to march off. "NEKU! DON'T THINK THIS ARGUMENT IS OVER!" Haruko rushed after him. "Damn it, I can't let them make up!" Melisa charged ahead of Haruko. 

In Neku's room. 

He grabs melisa by the throat and shoves her against the wall. "I Don't want to see you here. I don't want to see you out side. I DON'T WANT TO SEE YOU EVER AGAIN!" He tosses her into the other wall. "NEKU!" Haruko smacks him across his face. "YOU CAN'T HIT A WOMEN! IT'S WRONG!" she screamed. "BUT IT'S OK FOR THEM TO HIT ME!? IT'S OK FOR THEM TO KIDNAP ME!? IT'S OK FOR THEM TO SEND MY FRIENDS TO THEIR DEATHS?! IT'S OK THAT I HAVE TO GO AND EXPLAIN TO ISAC'S MOTHER AND FATHER HIS THROAT WAS RIPPED OUT AND HIS BODY DESTROYED!? IT'S OK FOR ME TO LIVE WITH THE IMAGE OF JOSEFS HEAD EXPLODING!? IT'S OK FOR THE SCENT OF BLOOD AND BRAIN TO BE LEFT IN MY NOSE!? THAT'S ALL PERFECTLY OK!?" 

tears begin to flow from neku's eyes and he collapses to his knees. "It's ok.... It's ok for my friends to die!? It's ok!?" Haruko nervously put her hands on the back of his head and brought him to her stomach. "So. I take it this is the girl you told me about then neku? Not some random girl?" she asked. "Why do you care." The tears flowed free. "Oh? He talked about how i'm a better lover?" Melisa grinned. "GET OUT OF NEKU'S ROOM!" Haruko's clothes transformed into KH and she side kicked Melisa out of Neku's room onto the street. "I'm sorry Neku, I shouldn't have yelled." She grabbed his cheeks and pulled him up. "I'll make it up to you~~ And help you through the pain~" She jumped out the window. "BUT FIRST THIS BITCH DIES!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2009)

Serp said:


> "What am I? I came to seek you for that very reason."
> Azalea began to think was it really worth her being such a bitch about everything.
> 
> "Chronos, Chronos tasting the words on her tongue. I will explain to you what I am as best I can. I am neither living nor dead, neither spirit nor soul, I have grown like a human yet ageless like a hollow, I have seen many fights but not with these eyes, I have lived many lives but neither shared with this form, I have heard many secrets and shared them all about myself. I am a being of hell and formation or memory and redemption, that is what I am. I hope you can tell me more?"



Chronos thought on the words. She was a being that was and was not. It had something to do with the underground, where the memories of the lost began. But what was there Chronos had learned only through foolishness in his youth.

"What are you waiting for," Nire snapped from behind them, Negos fluttering around his head, "If she's not attacking, we need to go forward."

"I'm tolerating your presence," Chronos looked up in annoyance at the lanky Adjuchas, "Do NOT push me."

Nire shut up.

"But he is correct," Chronos stepped forward, "There is important business ahead of me. Would you care to accompany me... I apologise, but I don't yet know your name."

Chronos would sort through this layer of mystery afterwards. But first of all he had to know what was happening in the centre of Hueco Mundo. After sending in Rahs and Scarlet, there should be nothing left there of danger. What was going on, he had to find out.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

After walking for what seemed like forever a very large structure appears on the horizon of Huceo Mundo. This must me Los Noches Reno thought as they continued their march though the desert waste.  But about an hour later they yet to reach the massive compound and Reno was beginning to wonder if it was really real or just an illusion. Looking back he saw the confused look on Canina?s face. This is when he realizes that the structure is no mere illusion. Reno reasons from the way it looks now vs. how small the trees around it looked that the compound must be massive.  After walking the better part of eternity, to Reno at least, they finally arrive a the front gate of Los Noches. The compound was massive, far larger then Reno had ever seen before. He in short was in awe of the immenseness of it all. Walking through the door Ssob speaks up as they still walk. ?That?s the broken wall? his hand gesturing toward a dilapidated crumpling wall. ?that?s the broken tower? his other hand points to a large tower with a massive hole in the side of it. ?that?s the broken food stand.? he says as he point to a pile of rubble that couldn?t be discerned for. Overall he was giving a very lacking tour of the place. 

?Don?t mind the ceiling, it?s under repair and we just haven?t decided with what theme to go with!? The Arrancar says as he holds his hands up to the roof. This is when Reno actually notices that it is daylight in here. Looking up the ceiling seem to perfectly portray the living realm?s sky. Outside the holes in the dome one couldn?t tell that it was actually a false sky.  Reno?s attention cuts to the Espada when he says ?Stay.? the Gillian groan in their disproval but ultimately obey and stop at the base of one of the many large towers. ?From here on, This is the Espada's tower, That means there are other espada roaming around inside, so be careful! some of them are really scary.? he whispered toward Reno, Canina and Ratbat.  Reno only blinked as he continued. ?Also..? Two scantly clad women rush out of the tower and tackle Ssob, one has long flowing red and orange hair, the other long flowing sky blue hair. "We missed you~" The red haired one cries. "Where's my souvenir! you got me one right!" the blue haired one searches him. "Hmm.. did you hide it here~" she grabs the waist of his pants. "I DIDN'T HIDE ANYTHING THERE!" Ssob quickly jumps up.

Reno wanted to grab his temples but restrained himself as Ssob regains control of the situation , or attempts that is. "Ah.... sorry.." Ssob bows. "These are my fraccion." He points to the red haired one. "Kou and" He points to the blue haired one. "Ereki." The girls wave. "Hello~ Are you here to become arrancar?" Kou smiled. "You wanna join my band? It's gonna be the most awesome arrancar band ever! we're gonna rock los noches!" Kou says as Ereki pulls a guitar out of no where and strums a few chords "Ah... they are just here to be transformed." Ssob waved her off. "No fun." Ereki pouted. "Well then! We march up the tower!" Ssob pointed forward and began to walk up the steps, followed by Kou and Ereki. Reno thinks to himself, if Ssob isn?t strange enough then his fraccion was the icing on the cake. Reno nods for Canina and Ratbat to follow as the ascended the stairs behind Ssob and his lady friends. After some climbing  they pass though a door that has a massively large hallway. After walking a stint down the hallway they come to a massive set of double doors. Ssob stops at the side of the door and motions for Reno and the others to go in as his Fraccion stop to his side. 

The doors creak loudly as they open. After stepping in it was so dark that it was hard to see anything. But Reno could make out a several walls of various heights surrounding an open area. Walking in a ways, followed by Canina and Ratbat, he is forced to stop in his tracks when he feels a Reiatsu spike. Seconds later a blinding light of a power pierces the room. As the light engulfed the three?s bodies they arced in pain as they hit the ground hard. Glowing cracks appear over their bodies. Paralyzed all they can do is look around as the white color of the cracks that had formed over their bodies covered their bodies. Moments later a shattering sound can be heard as the light that covered their bodies fades. Reno is the first so stir as he brings himself to his hands and knees then solely to his knees. Looking down at his hands his eyes shake. They looked human. The power he felt coursing though his body was unprecedented as well. He felt as though he could take on the whole of the Soul Society by himself. His attention was caught by the rustling of his comrades. Looking back he sees that they too have been transformed, Arancarnized. 

Physically Reno looks  like a human male, built roughly like Grimmjow, His Hollow hole has shrunk and relocated to where is Adams Apple would be. From the Hollow hole there is tribal art that wraps around his throat giving it the appearance of a tattooed chocker. His hair is short and slightly spiked, falling over parts of his mask remnants, and is white with black tips. His mask remnants are comprised of the bandanna like strip that flows over the top of his ears, the five white earrings that line both ears, the two white bars that pierce the bridge of his nose and the double labret piercing that hang from his chin. He has sharp light grey eyes and has a sideburn chin curtain combo. Canina is the next to stir, physically she takes the form of a human female, roughly built like Kukaku, her Hollow hole has remained roughly the same size and has migrated to her left thigh. She has middle of the back length light blue hair it hangs down in several spikes over her face partially covering part of her mask remnants. The remains of her mask take the appearance of a bar that goes across her forehead that has a diamond shape in the middle and a spiked necklace that loosely fits around her neck, the lowest point between her cleavage,  here eyes are a piercing ice blue. Finally Ratbat comes to has he pulls himself to his knees, physically looks like an older teenage human male. His Hollow hole has shrank and migrated to his belly button. He has messy neck length brown hair. His mask remnants almost take the shape of a masquerade mask in the fact that it loops around his eyes and extends down the bridge of his nose ending in a bat like nose. He has dark brown eye.

As Canina realizes that she is naked and covers herself three weird looking round Arrancar bound into the room carrying large piles of white cloths. With out a word the drop the piles by the new Arrancars and leave with out a word. After a short time they have chosen their cloths and were dressed. Reno chose basic Arrancar pants and shoes, a white cloth trench coat with a stiff collar, which he rips the sleeves out. Taking the sleeves and ripping them to strips he wraps them around his waist and mid section. He then wraps a light grey sash around his waist that extends to where is belly button is. The collar of his trench coat rises to just bellow his ears and he also has white wrist bands. Canina is clothed in a long sleeved zip up shirt, similar to Halibel?s but it extends to her midsection just above her belly button and has a simi-low cut V neck instead of a turtleneck, basic female Arracncar pants, similar to Halibel?s,  and shoes and she also wears black gloves.  To finish the look off she wraps a pink sash around her waist. Her Zanpaktou , which take the form of thin crescent shaped blades, are worn on her back. One handle is positioned over her left shoulder while the second handle is position under her left underarm.     

Ratbat chooses a white sleeveless vest, shinigami like sandals no socks, and white shorts that extend to just past his knees. A white sash finishes the look. He slides his Zanpaktou into the sash as Reno picks up his Zanpaktou, which looks like a club (a Kanabo), After looking at it for a moment he slides it into a rift. As he puts his hands into his pockets he motions with his head for Canina and Ratbat to follow. They all then begin to walk back to the door that Ssob was standing by.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 23, 2009)

It was another boring day in Karakura Town, and school was no better. "Hey Chris!!" yelled a women, "What is it Mrs. Sofue?" "It's about your histroy report." "I already tuned it in." he said irritated, "I know, I just wanted to say this is good work, you really been doing so much better." "Uh well thank you, I'll try to keep up the good work." "Thats good to hear, see you tommorow." she said with a gentle smile. _"Man."_ Chris thought to himself, leaving school.

Just a couple a blocks from his house, Chris sensed spiritual pressure coming from a building, at first he just ignored it, but because he had nothing better to do, he followed the spiritual pressure, and saw a sign that read *The Joutei.*


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2009)

"Grr. I don't have time for your stupid games." Melisa grumbles and runs off. "DON'T THINK I'LL LET YOU ESCAPE!" Haruko went to chase her but Neku appeared from thin air and stopped her.  "It's not worth it haruko, if anyones hands are to be stained with blood it'll be mine." His face was somber and he looked only at the ground. "N..neku..." He turned back to his house. "I'm going to bed." Vzzzt once more he was gone. "Neku!" Haruko jumped into the window, Neku was in bed already, passed out hoping today was just a dream. "I don't think he'll mind if i sleep over~" Haruko removed the suit and slipped into the bed. 

With Melisa-

"DAMN IT!" She walks towards her hideout only to notice a strange man standing infront of the building. "OI! WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!" she then notices the sign. "WHO PUT THIS SIGN THERE!" Brikan raises his hand. "I thought it would attract more spiritually enhanced people!"  "IDIOT!" Melisa tosses the sign at his head. "NOW WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?"


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

Chris chuckles at the women, "You don't need to know my name, and I would suggest you step off before I kill you with my Kido." he said droping his backpack.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

"Heh, kill me with your kidou? is a weakling like you playing shinigami? How cute. You couldn't even come near my level in a hundred years." she waved the boy off. "Leave my property before i have brikan crush your body into dust." She waved the kid off and walked towards her building. "I will tell you this now. If you want to fight, There will only be a massacre, to put it in terms you might understand." she turned to him. "My level, is far above yours."


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

"I will tell you this now. If you want to fight, There will only be a massacre, to put it in terms you might understand." she turned to him. "My level, is far above yours." That did the trick, she had just made his day into something fun, thou it was not in his nature to hit girls, he needed to teach her a lesson, then he would get the bald one "Ok bitch, I think you two need to learn who your daddy is." he said with a cocky smirk, He quickly pulled out his sword from his bag and aimed at the girls neck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2009)

"Physical construction, 100%. Spiritual Network operating at 13 Reis. Backup consciousness download in 3...2...1..."

A portal opened on a rooftop, and Carlos stumbled out of it, falling onto his knees and breathing heavily. He hadn't been breathing for the past day or so. Hadn't had lungs to do so.

"You are in a town named Karakura. It has a rich history in spiritual events. Many powerful beings gather here. You will spend time amongst them, and the interactions between this body and their own powers will form valuable data. We have reinforced this body to last three days before decomposition."

"I'm...back on earth?" Carlos stood up, noting he was wearing normal clothes this time. Similar to what he had worn when captured by the Spiritech group.

"Rest assured, if you make any attempt to leave this town, we will terminate this body."

"Fine," Carlos grumbled. They really had him in a noose. His ability to sense spiritual presences, even though his own was undetectable, was something else. One of the prides of Spiritech. Spiritual Invisibility.

Carlos identified a growing Reiatsu, and headed in its direction. While he could sense Reiatsu now, he couldn't before, and thus had no idea who he was approaching.

"You would also do well to remember not to mention who we are, or reveal any of our secrets."

Carlos muttered an affirmative, and continued on towards the spiritual presence.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

"I will tell you this now. If you want to fight, There will only be a massacre, to put it in terms you might understand." she turned to him. "My level, is far above yours." That did the trick, she had just made his day into something fun, thou it was not in his nature to hit girls, he needed to teach her a lesson, then he would get the bald one "Ok bitch, I think you two need to learn who your daddy is." he said with a cocky smirk, He quickly pulled out his sword from his bag and aimed at the girls neck.

"It's not wise." Melisa appeared behind the shinigami and wrapper her arm around his neck. "To fight." She began to crush his windpipe. "ME YOU DAMN PUP!" The boy's face began to turn purple. "I'm not even using my full power and look at you." She released him and raised her leg, drop kicking him into the ground. "You're not even putting up a fight!" she kicks the boys side and sends him flying towards Brikan. The large man simply catches the boys body. "Do what you want with him Brikan. He's trash."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2009)

Instant cutoff. That looked like it hurt. Carlos hadn't heard their exchange, he'd just arrived in time to see the guy completely crushed and then thrown aside.

"That was pretty rough," he commented, walking towards the chick, "Kids don't learn better when out cold ya know."

The fact he was in a Japanese town but speaking English hadn't occurred to him yet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

"What the fuck is an american doing here!?" Melisa shouts in english, being a joutei and having people gathered from round the world as her goal, she had to learn many langauges... Though, German was not her strong point.... It was a good thing Zetma was gone. "Ah! Carlos!" Brikan cheered. "It's good to see you again! have you been training on your own? Is it going properly?!"  WHAM! "DON'T ACT FRIENDLY WITH THIS GUY IDIOT!" Melisa jumped and smacked him. "Ah, but he's my student! like henry "


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2009)

"Eh?" Carlos looked up in surprise, "Yo boss, good to see ya!"

This was an occurrence Brikan here, now why was that?

"That'd make this the the um, gimme a moment, Joutei! Right?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

"YOU TOLD A NORMAL HUMAN ABOUT US!?" Melisa shouts. "no, he's the quincy who can't form a bow that mitchal told me about!" Brikan smiled. "Ah... the one you didn't know was a quincy.." Melisa sweatdropped. "eh!? He's a quincy!?" WHAM! melisa smacked him. "I'M NOT A STRAIGHTMAN!" she shouted. "Are you a ga-" WHAM! another smack. "You know what i meant you idiot...." A vein was throbbing her in head.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

As Reno gets up to the door he stops. Canina and Ratbat also stop as their leader turns to face Ssob. A wide sadistic grin crosses Reno?s lips as his eyes narrow in his fellow Arancar  ?Tell me, how do I join this lil group of yours?? Ssob gulped. "Uhh... I'm not entirely sure... usually you have to beat up an espada... to take their seat..." He rubbed the back of his head. "But sometimes when you get stronger they just replace that number and bump everyone beneath that one down a notch..." He laughed. "But, there's really no point in the second option... or the first! we have no openings you see!" He chuckled. "Sure we do." Reaper and Supremo stood at opposite ends of a wall smirking at the new arrival. "Maxi suddenly vanished." Supremo smiled.

A few minutes earlier-

Maxi sat in the espada meeting hall by himself, His feet rested on the table infront of him. He was proud with himself, ofcourse he was, he brought in so many hollow. He was primera, his very prescence was enough to bring them to him. How could he not feel overyjoyed! The door suddenly burst open, Reaper and Supremo walked in with their own grin on their faces. "Hello Primera." Maxi stood up. "What do you two want?" he put his hand on the hilt of his blade. "Nothing at all." 

Supremo commented. "Absolutely." Reaper appeared behind maxi. "nothin." BOOM! he fired two of his attacks at close range destroying the table. "Think that's enough to stop me!?" Maxi drew his blade and charged towards Reaper. "I'll be takin the seat from ya primera!" Reaper swung the barrel of his gun blocking Maxi's attack. "So don't be feelin to bad right?" he laughed. "Like hell i'd lose to you!" He prepared to fire a cero when a hand crepped up to his hollow hole with a strange cube in it's palm. "The hell is tha-" the cube entered the hole and soon a strange aura covered Maxi in a white box that quickly vanished from sight. "Hmph, Easy enough." Supremo smirked, revealing one of his hands to be missing. "good goin." Reaper grinned.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2009)

-Los Noches; Huceo Mundo-  

Reno folded his arms over his chest as Ssob gave nervously gave his answer "Uhh... I'm not entirely sure... usually you have to beat up an espada... to take their seat..." He rubbed the back of his head. "But sometimes when you get stronger they just replace that number and bump everyone beneath that one down a notch..." He laughed. "But, there's really no point in the second option... or the first! we have no openings you see!" He chuckled. Reno almost sighed, he was looking forward to getting into this group because it meant power. That is when another voice spoke up from behind them "Sure we do." It said. Reno’s left eyebrow lifted slightly as he turned his attention to where the voice came from. Turning around he sees a man dressed in a fur collared coat and a man in a white sombrero and white poncho "Maxi suddenly vanished." The man in the fur collared coat says with a smile. 

A jagged smile crosses Reno’s lips as he turns  and walks toward the two. As he nears them the power of their reiatsu flows over his entire being, and it seemed that the one in the collared coat had the strongest  of the two powers. Realizing whom he needed to be formal with Reno stops in front the one with the fur collared coat and bows throwing his right arm over his midsection  as is left jutted out to the side in a formal bow. Reno’s head slightly tilts up as he gazes though the  stands of hair that fell over his face  “My name is Reno Draconia, and it would be an honor to join such an elite group of individuals.”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "YOU TOLD A NORMAL HUMAN ABOUT US!?" Melisa shouts. "no, he's the quincy who can't form a bow that mitchal told me about!" Brikan smiled. "Ah... the one you didn't know was a quincy.." Melisa sweatdropped. "eh!? He's a quincy!?" WHAM! melisa smacked him. "I'M NOT A STRAIGHTMAN!" she shouted. "Are you a ga-" WHAM! another smack. "You know what i meant you idiot...." A vein was throbbing her in head.



"Wow, you and Henry would make fast friends." Carlos remembered Brikan's effect on his fellow student. That had been funny.

"Anyway, don't write off a guy with no powers. I'm strong, ya know?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2009)

"Wow, you and Henry would make fast friends." Carlos remembered Brikan's effect on his fellow student. That had been funny."Anyway, don't write off a guy with no powers. I'm strong, ya know?" "I'd bite henry's head off and use it to play soccer if it weren't for needing his ability... And if you have no powers, then you're not strong. to be strong you need to have power. No human can match the powers of a joutei on their own you dipshit." 

in Hueco Mundo-

A jagged smile crosses Reno?s lips as he turns and walks toward the two. As he nears them the power of their reiatsu flows over his entire being, and it seemed that the one in the collared coat had the strongest of the two powers. Realizing whom he needed to be formal with Reno stops in front the one with the fur collared coat and bows throwing his right arm over his midsection as is left jutted out to the side in a formal bow. Reno?s head slightly tilts up as he gazes though the stands of hair that fell over his face  ?My name is Reno Draconia, and it would be an honor to join such an elite group of individuals.?

Supremo smiled. "It would be fine with us." He spoke, "But the Orb of freedom will be the one to grant you your number." he pointed at his hand. "Mine is kept beneath this glove. Ssob bares his on his chest. Show him your mark Ssob." Reaper snickered at the order. "EH!? WHY!?" He whined. WHAM! Reaper punched him and threw open his shirt, revealing the number 5 on Ssob's right pecks. "See? Now, We just need to find the chick with the orb and get you your number." 

The group, Reaper, Reno, Supremo and Ssob with his fracion traveled to the center of los noches, They could see the aura from the orb still flowing over the entire place transforming the Hollows. Currently it had reached the 6 hollow that Ssob ordered to stay behind.. "Master." They all knelt before Ssob. "Eh....!? MASTER!?" They nodded. "Heh, Looks like o'l Ssob--eh!?" Reaper felt the number fly off his foot, the same with Supremo and his hand. New numbers were placed in their locations and the number three flew onto Reno's body. "Congradulation Tres espada Reno."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2009)

"Hmm," Alana landed neatly near the Espada, "I see a new arrival. And can sense a disappearance. But the overall strength is still fine. I see you were all successful in your search for new Hollow."

Eve's attention was elsewhere, so she let a copy of Alana's mind do the acting. Her mind was focused on Assesa. She was preparing the Hollow in her grasp. The one who would defend its mother. Chronos was getting too close.

~~~

"Hey, that's not cool." Carlos tried to look a little downed by Melisa's words, but in the end, he only gave the appearance of knowing something she didn't. "Just cause I don't have manifested power doesn't mean I lack strength."

Carlos couldn't actually put out a Reiatsu aura. It was all strength and speed. But he was strong and fast. That went without saying. But would it go without showing?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2009)

"Hmm," Alana landed neatly near the Espada, "I see a new arrival. And can sense a disappearance. But the overall strength is still fine. I see you were all successful in your search for new Hollow."

"Heh, We didn't even go looking." Reaper laughed, WHAM! supremo smacked him over the head. "What he means is they came to us." He spoke. "Yeah whatever." Reaper lit up a cigar and blew the smoke in Alana's face. "Where's your friend at? Haven't seen her buggin anyone in a while." 

Ssob slowly stepped back away from the group. "They'll never notice if i do it like this~" he then rushed off. "CREEPY PEOPLE!" he shouts in his head, soon followed by Kou, Ereki and his six new fracion. "WHY ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME!?" He shouts to the Ex- Gilian. "You are our master!" they all scream in unison. "WAAA~~~" 

~~~

"Hey, that's not cool." Carlos tried to look a little downed by Melisa's words, but in the end, he only gave the appearance of knowing something she didn't. "Just cause I don't have manifested power doesn't mean I lack strength." Melisa just grumbled. "I'm tired of weaklings, Brikan get him out of here." Brikan rubbed his chin. "But, How? and what do i do with this guy?" He holds up the shinigami. "I don't care what you do with him, Kill him! He's a shinigami, just get rid of him. And for your friend, Send him home or show him to a hotel. I don't give a shit what you do." She waved him off and walked inside. "Didn't get laid eh?" A man in a nice white suit and white fedora smirked. "Fuck you." Melisa walked passed him. "Ah now, That's no way to speak to your left hand man." 

He followed behind Melisa. "I took the time to find all those new members for you, I located all those people before them as well and informed Mitchal and Mamamo who to target. Just because i'm gone for a while doesn't mean you should insult me." He smiled, Founding Member of the Joutei, Along with Aika and Melisa. Jason Fantazi.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2009)

"She's uptight, ain't she?" Carlos looked over at Brikan with a smile. She hadn't snapped in a wild rage, so +1 to her self control he guessed.

~~~

"Marilith left with Vale on his trip." Alana explained. "It's just me left behind." She waved her hand, a small breeze of Reiatsu blowing away. "I suppose now that this particular event is over, we'll need to figure out what happens next. Has anyone seen Chronos yet? I know his Fraccion returned, but he's still absent."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2009)

With Ssob-

he sat in his room with Kou and Ereki by his side, looking the six Gilian over. One was tall with a mohawk mask. He wore a simple white outfit, short sleeve shirt with long pants. His eyes were a deep blue and he seemed to be the most calm of the six. "I am Celin." He bowed. "Eh... aren't nomal gilian supposed to be stupid? and what kinda unique transformation wuld you be gifted with..." Ssob rubbed his chin. "The orb of freedom granted us a unique appearence and form my lord." Ssob nodded, Next was a female with short blonde hair and a mask that formed goggles around her eyes. "I am Goguru." Ssob sweatdropped. "HER NAME IS GOGGLES!?" "It will be my pleasure to serve you in every way master." Her chest poked out further then even Kou's. "I wont lose!" Kou thought to herself, holding her chest.

Goguru wore a padded tanktop and short skirt. "I am Kaldon." A short man with slicked back blonde hair bowed. His dress was a plain white shirt and white cargo shorts. His masked formed four piercings in his right ear, two lip piercings and 1 bridge piercing in his nose. "I'm Sel!" A smaller, spunky girl saluted. She wore a long sleeve shirt that went way passed her hands and pants that were the same. "Don't be fooled by my size! I'm actually 600!" She smiled Her mask formed Two cat ears ontop her head. 

"so... Celin, Sel, Goguru, Kaldon..." Ssob nodded. "And you two are?" The final two were both similar, They were men, About five ten, One wore a long sleeve shirt, one didn't wear a shirt at all. One wore long pants, the other wore shorts. their masked formed a horn on opposite ends of their heads. "he is Uhsog." the one with the horn on the right side of his head spoke. "And He's Goshu." The one with the horn on the left side spoke. "CONFUSING!" ssob thought to himself.

With Brikan-

"Well then! Where do you want to stay tonight!" Brikan was still carrying around the limp body of the boy Melisa beat up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2009)

"Ah, not sure," Carlos rubbed the back of his head, "I was honestly expecting to have something to do, otherwise I wouldn't be here."

Carlos waited for the electronic voice to contact him again, but it was silent. Whatever.

"Hey, is that guy okay?" Carlos pointed at the guy Brikan was carrying, "That angry chick looked like she was about to kill him."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"Ah, not sure," Carlos rubbed the back of his head, "I was honestly expecting to have something to do, otherwise I wouldn't be here."Carlos waited for the electronic voice to contact him again, but it was silent. Whatever."Hey, is that guy okay?" Carlos pointed at the guy Brikan was carrying, "That angry chick looked like she was about to kill him."

Brikan laughed. "OFCOURSE HE'S FINE! It was just a light beating by melisa's standards!" he continued to drag the body along with him. "hmm, How about we go to a restaurant! I know good places to eat !" Carlos nodded in agreement and they two made their way towards a Mc.donalds.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

"This is your idea of a restaurant?" Carlos stumbled as Brikan made gestures to the McDonald's with a wide smile. "Forget that, I'll pay for a good dinner myself and...I have no wallet." Carlos was thumbing through the pockets of his clothes, and discovered to his annoyance that he had nothing in them.

"Jerk move."

"You didn't have it with you to begin with."

Carlos cringed at the voice within his head. Whoops.

"Fine, fine, let's eat." He followed Brikan.

"So that...Melisa, seems pretty angry all the time. She the boss?" He asked as the two were eating.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"This is your idea of a restaurant?" Carlos stumbled as Brikan made gestures to the McDonald's with a wide smile. "Forget that, I'll pay for a good dinner myself and...I have no wallet." Carlos was thumbing through the pockets of his clothes, and discovered to his annoyance that he had nothing in them."Jerk move." "You didn't have it with you to begin with."Carlos cringed at the voice within his head. Whoops."Fine, fine, let's eat." He followed Brikan. "So that...Melisa, seems pretty angry all the time. She the boss?" He asked as the two were eating.

"Ah? She's not that bad."  brikan swallowed two big macs whole. "But she is the boss! Her and Aika formed the organization with Jason!" Brikan rubbed his chin. "But, He's never around much. His job is to find targets for Mamamo to track down so the rest of us can capture them and gain new members! That's how we got people from all over the world you know!" He smiled. "Mitchal is from the UK, Henry is from the US, Halsia is from Russia, I'm from Thailand, Mamamo is from Kyoto, Xan is from China, Fatty is from Canada." He smiled. "But i'm not sure where the rest are from...." He rubbed his chin. "Even Jason hasn't said what country he's from."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 26, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo; Los Noches- 

The Espada in the fur collared coat smiled at Reno?s actions . ?It would be fine with us, but the orb of freedom will be what grants you your number.?  He says as he points to his lifted hand. ?Mine is kept under this glove . Ssob?s bares his on his chest, show him your mark.?  The other Espada in the poncho snickers at the order that was issued.  ?Eh? Why?? Ssob  whined. But all that got him was a punch from the sombrero wearing Espada who then proceeded to open Ssob?s shirt reveling his number which was a 5 on his right pectoral. ?See? All we have to do now is find the chick with the orb to get you your number.?  Reno followed the small group as they went deeper toward the center of Los Noches.  In the distance they could see the glow of the aura that came off the orb. 

By this time the energy had reached the six Gillian that Reno had gave to Ssob as a token of his good intent.  They all fell to a knee as they saw Ssob and in unison say ?Master!?  It was about that moment that Reno felt a burning sensation on the right side of his body just below his pectoral across his ribs. Pulling his coat to the side he sees a bright burning red three that cools to a deep black in an instant.  ?Congratulations Trers Espada Reno.?  Reno could only bow, he didn?t know what to say. He Didn?t expect to be so high up in the hierarchy upon joining. But this served him just as well now he wouldn?t have to fight for a position of respect. Reno?s attention turns to a female that had landed next to them. They then began to talk amongst themselves. At some point the Fur Collared Espada smacks the poncho wearing Espada over the head. This was all dull to Reno who spies Ssob sneakily sneaking out not wanting to be seen. With a motion of his head he signals for Canina and Ratbat to follow as he vanishes form view. 

Reno shadowed Ssob to his room with Canina and Ratbat in toe. He propped himself to the left of his doorway  as the Gillian introduced themselves to Ssob and his other two Fraccion. As the last two gave their introduction Reno signal?s for them to enter the room. Canina is the first to enter as she folds her arms around her back sticking her large bosom out. ?How?s it going?? she ask as Ratbat appears to Ssob?s  immediate left squatting upside down. Canina?s head then turns as she steps to the left as Reno enters with his hands stuffed into his pockets.  ?So, what is done for fun around here?? he says with that same sinister smile that had spread across his face earlier 

-Soul Society; Soifon?s Office-

Marcus, now in a fresh uniform, sat across from Soifon who had the most impatient look on her face. ?Where is that oaf?? She says with an annoyed tone. Just as she finished her sentence the door opens and Omaeda walks in. A vase shatters by his head as Soifon sits back into her chair. Omaeda ducks clutching his head as Soifon retorts ?Glad you could join us, remind me to beat you uglier in a bit.? Sweat poured down Omaeda?s brow as he stepped into the room a bit closer and takes up his normal position to the left of Soifon?s desk. As she suppresses her anger she snaps her fingers together. A Black Ops member appears and drops a file on her desk then vanishes just as he came. With a push she slides the file toward Reno. ?I told you earlier that I may brief you in the Maggot?s Nest. Now that you are my third seat you are officially in charge of the Maggot?s Nest, I suppose that you are in the need to know category.?

?The Maggot?s Nest isn?t a detention area for the Soul Society criminals. The people that are kept there are innocent of any crimes besides the suspicion that they may pose a threat to the order if they are allowed to roam free.? Marcus slightly pulls himself up from his seat as to speak but he his caught by Soifon holding her hand up. ?I know you probably feel that this is wrong. But it is an order from the top so don?t fight it.? She continues as she slides her chair to the side and begins to rock it. ?Besides they are not treated harshly, they aren?t placed in cells they can basically do what they want besides leave. You are to check in with the two operatives that stay there every other day or so. Other then that you have free reign, you can do assignments at your leisure.? She then stands as she continues to speak. ?As my third you only answer to Omaeda and myself, unless you want to kick Omaeda?s ass and become my Vice.? She says with a sly smile as she looks at Omaeda. A nervous look crosses his face as she continues. ?Omaeda will give you the grand tour of the Nest, then I want you two to meet me at the Black Ops training grounds.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "This is your idea of a restaurant?" Carlos stumbled as Brikan made gestures to the McDonald's with a wide smile. "Forget that, I'll pay for a good dinner myself and...I have no wallet." Carlos was thumbing through the pockets of his clothes, and discovered to his annoyance that he had nothing in them."Jerk move." "You didn't have it with you to begin with."Carlos cringed at the voice within his head. Whoops."Fine, fine, let's eat." He followed Brikan. "So that...Melisa, seems pretty angry all the time. She the boss?" He asked as the two were eating.
> 
> "Ah? She's not that bad."  brikan swallowed two big macs whole. "But she is the boss! Her and Aika formed the organization with Jason!" Brikan rubbed his chin. "But, He's never around much. His job is to find targets for Mamamo to track down so the rest of us can capture them and gain new members! That's how we got people from all over the world you know!" He smiled. "Mitchal is from the UK, Henry is from the US, Halsia is from Russia, I'm from Thailand, Mamamo is from Kyoto, Xan is from China, Fatty is from Canada." He smiled. "But i'm not sure where the rest are from...." He rubbed his chin. "Even Jason hasn't said what country he's from."



"Wide range," Carlos rubbed his chin, "And what are you guys working to overall? Bringing together all that manpower certainly has to have some sort of point, doesn't it?"

Carlos's natural curiosity was doing the Spiritech group a favour. The Joutei needed to be understood. This was the best way. It would prevent further...mixups.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

?How?s it going?? she ask as Ratbat appears to Ssob?s immediate left squatting upside down. Canina?s head then turns as she steps to the left as Reno enters with his hands stuffed into his pockets.  ?So, what is done for fun around here?? he says with that same sinister smile that had spread across his face earlier "Uhh... Fun....? Fun... fun...." Ssob rubbed his chin. "Ah..." he held up his right index finger. "I've... got nothing...." ssob laughed and rubbed the back of his head.


with brikan-

"Wide range," Carlos rubbed his chin, "And what are you guys working to overall? Bringing together all that manpower certainly has to have some sort of point, doesn't it?" Brikan rubbed his chin and looked at Carlos with a curious face. "Well, Our original plan was to take over the throne of the spirit king in order to rule the spirit world so that more shinigami might be dispatched to areas of high hollow concentration and even low 

concentration that fewer lives might be lost. Course, We ourselves would also go to the human world in order to stop hollows. Each on taking up a repesctive nation of our home and heading the shinigami in that nation. Thus ridding the world of hollow and the pain they cause." 

He then rubbed the back of his head. "But, now Melisa, Aika and Jason are keeping the current plan hidden from us so i couldn't tell you what the new plan was even if i wanted to! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" he laughed and shoved two more burgers down his throat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

"That's quite, wow that's something." Carlos tried, and failed, to wrap his head around just what Brikan was saying. That was kinda overthetop.

"They're crazy."

The voice in his head was very judgmental, "Shinigami don't change. They wouldn't have been able to make anything happen no matter what they do."

"And I suppose you'd know." Carlos muttered under his breath.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 26, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

Ssob rubs his chin as he speaks to himself  “Uhh... Fun....? Fun... fun.…” Then he holds up his right index finger. “I’ve…got nothing…” he laughed as he rubbed the back of his head. Reno blinks for as second then almost hits the ground. Ssob seemed almost sure of himself when he raised his finger. A sweat drop runs down the back of Reno’s head as he straightens his stance. His eyes slant in disappointment as he looks at the small group of Gillian Arrancar.  “We could always whip these Gillian into shape.” Reno says with an almost gleeful sadistic tone. But the smile quickly falls from his lips as a nervous sweat runs down the group of Gillian’s faces.  “Nah, I joke. I guess I’ll go find our room. Come on Canina, Ratbat. After we settle in we’ll find something to do.” His eyes cut to Ssob’s two original Fraccion.  “Might even take those two up on the band thing.” 

With a slight wave he exits the room. Canina quickly turns on her left foot and is out the door as well. Ratbat gives a little chuckle as he vanishes from view in the same fashion that he had entered the room. They walked the hallways for a bit before they came across a female Arracncar with blonde hair. Reno stops her as he pulls his coat to the side.  “Kinda new around here, can you point me to my room.” The Arrrancar blinks a moment as she look at the tattoo. Then with a smile she nods. “It’s in the northern section of Los Noches Sir, you will be the fourth person to occupy that room, it has a beautiful view of the white sands of Huceo Mundo and is one of the areas  that the dome is still completely intact.”  Reno gives a bow in thanks and begins to leave. “Sir wouldn’t you like to know who else has been the third Espada?” Reno’s eye cuts back to the blonde.  “Maybe some other time.” he says as he gives a short wave. 

-Second Division Area-

Omaeda didn’t look happy as he lead Marcus toward the Maggot’s Nest. Marcus couldn’t really blame the man. Soifon really didn’t seem to like him. But that was neither here nor their in his opinion. Some time passed and they eventually reach the front door. The two Black Ops members that were stationed at the door salute both of them as the approach with “Sirs” as they passed. After walking down the long flight of stairs they enter the main room of the complex where they are greeted by the main attendants. “Good to see you here Vice Captain Omaeda, and you too 3rd Seat Bruticus.” they say as they bow. “I’m just here to give Bruticus here the tour.” Omaeda says as he folds his arms over his chest. “Very good Sirs.” they say as the Shunpo away. “Well shall we get started?” Omaeda says with a snort. 

-Some Time Later-

As they walk down some stairs Omaeda continues the tour. “This is the last area of the Maggot’s Nest. Like now it is usually empty. This is the only area that has cells, and only the extreme cases are kept down here in solitary confinement away from the others.” Like Omaeda said the cells were empty and he could only wonder what kind of people they would have imprisoned down here.  “Well that is it. Now we have to get to the Onmitsukidō training grounds.”

-Onmitsukidō Training Grounds Some Time Later-

Omaeada and Marcus appear out of  their respected Shunpos. Soifon is back in the balcony and their Zanpaktou sat in the middle of the battlefield. “Alright boys, I’m going to watch you spar again, this time I’m allowing up to Shikai releases. Like last time I’ll stop it if I believe one of you is in danger.” she says with a serious tone as she sits


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"That's quite, wow that's something." Brikan chuckled. "It was a foolish plan, We felt in our hearts it wouldn't come true. but somehow in our minds, we were pushed ever forward with the hope of preventing more tragedies from appearing like we did.. to prevent more children from seeing their families killed in front of their eyes... A crazy foolish dream. We all knew it to be true... But we couldn't bare to stand back and do nothing." Brikan smiled and took a gulp from  a massive soda.

"The new plan is kept secret as i said. But right now we're just looking for people to join the Joutei..All of us were given a job... We recently tried to collect a jewel in hueco mundo.. but that went south.." he laughed. "Zetma, Baeken, Josef... Isac... those four Joutei lost their lives... Even neku has lost trust of our group and has made us his enemy..." With those words, Brikan's face saddened. "Neku... when he first joined... i thought of him as a younger brother... he was lots of fun!" he laughed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

"Hueco Mundo?"

Carlos thought for a moment. Thought on the guy he'd run in to, and made a guess.

"Neku, spiky black hair, bit of a rough attitude?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"Hueco Mundo? Neku, spiky black hair, bit of a rough attitude?"Brikan nodded his head. "He's got a fun attitude! I had lots of fun beating him up!!" Brikan laughed. "But... he was the first person to make Melisa get serious..." Brikan rubbed his chin. "I wonder, How is he doing right now... I haven't seen him in a few hours since he tried to crush the Joutei building because Joseph and Isac died...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

"I wouldn't mind meeting him," Carlos rubbed his chin, thinking, "Any chance you could introduce me, or at least point me in the direction he lives?"

Carlos was running on instinct here. He'd been dumped in this city by the Spiritech group, and left to figure things out on his own. So he would. And right now, this Neku seemed the best place to start.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"I wouldn't mind meeting him," Carlos rubbed his chin, thinking, "Any chance you could introduce me, or at least point me in the direction he lives?" Brikan rubbed his chin. "You would have to ask Mamamo or Mitchal, I've never been to Neku's house, only those two have! " He sucked down the rest of his soda and burgers. "I don't know if they will help you though! Neku was pretty mad, you could just wait till he wakes up again! no doubt he'll attack us once more!" Brikan began to laugh at the oddest thing, The idea of Neku attacking seemed like it would be fun to him.. Something that would provide amusement, like kids who play solider.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

"It is kinda late I guess," Carlos looked out the window, "Maybe I'll call it a day."

He nodded thanks to Brikan. "Hey, can I show up at your building again tomorrow? I know that Melisa chick is kinda angry, but I think I'd like to come back."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"It is kinda late I guess," Carlos looked out the window, "Maybe I'll call it a day."He nodded thanks to Brikan. "Hey, can I show up at your building again tomorrow? I know that Melisa chick is kinda angry, but I think I'd like to come back." Brikan grew a large grin across his face. "OFCOURSE! AS MY STUDENT YOU CAN VISIT ANYTIME!" the large man slapped Carlos on the back and made his way out of Mc'donalds. "Now! i have to go drop this guy off somewhere!" Brikan slung the unconcious boy over his shoulder, adjusted himself and walked out the building.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

"Such an eccentric character."

"Hey," Carlos growled at the voice, "Boss is awesome. He knows his stuff, even if he is, well, pretty much crazy."

"Your body does not actually require sleep, so you should note you're not tired. What will you do now?"

Carlos sighed, looking around. It was night, and that damn voice was right. He wasn't tired in the slightest. How would he pass the time?

"Maybe I'll go whack some Hollow overnight. Give me something to do."

"Go ahead."

"Think I preferred it when you were giving me orders," Carlos muttered as he slouched off, "At least I knew where I stood then."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

Neku woke up in his bed, Haruko snuggling next to him. "Guess i passed out..." he slowly sat up and detached Haruko from his arm. "Sorry haruko... there's just..." He looked down. "I just need to clear my head." Neku opened the window and vanished. A few moments later, he found himself downtown. "It's late, so there's not much to do." Neku thought to himself. "No real good ways of clearing your head i guess..." He sighed and spotted an open Ramen shop. "Might as well get something to eat." He shrugged. 

With Ssob-

"That guy... Is weird..." Ssob thought to himself. "ooh!? another member of the band!" Ereki seemed excited. "Is.. this what you like master?" Goguru pointed at Kou and Ereki. "If so, I will give myself to master~" she prepared to remove her shirt. "WHO'SE GIVING THEMSELVES TO SSOB!?" Ereki and Kou smacked Gogoru. "Don't assume that our relationship is like that!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

"Star gazing? Really now?"

Carlos waved the voice off. "You got any suggestions of something else to do. No Hollow around here, and no one is around."

It was late, and Carlos was bored. So he was lying on a building top, watching the stars. He was _really_ bored.

"Why not look for strong Reiatsus?" Carlos rolled over onto his side, and took a quick look around the city. Nothing. Wait a moment.

"Huh." Carlos stood up, and realised there was one wandering about. It seemed...despondent, almost. He headed down to street level, and set off to find it. No sense letting a chance like this pass him by.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"What would you like!" man dressed in a white uniform and a chefs hat greets neku. "Why is there an all night Ramen stand anyway?" Neku blinked. "Look, People want Ramen, but you can't always get to a ramen shop during the day right? so, 24 hr ramen! I invented it myself! I have four people who cover six hour shifts! It's great! We get tons more customers then those other guys and make twice as much money!!" the man laughed. "Uhh... Don't you have to pay out more because you use more supplies and you have to pay more people for more hours..." Neku blinked. "Eh...? But.. We make twice as much as other ramen stands." SLAM! Neku's head hits the counter. "One bowl of pork ramen. please." he held himself back from breaking through the counter. "RIGHT AWAY SIR!!" the man cheered.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2009)

-Reno?s Room; Los Noches-

Reno folded his arms over his chest as he looked around the room. It was huge, but it did look like the last occupant was hasty in their move out. The entire room was wrecked up. With a sigh Reno moves his left hand up to his head and  rub?s his temples as Canina and Ratbat look around the room. Canina happens across a mirror. Her head tilts to the side slightly as she looks at her reflection. Turning to the side she slightly bounces her body. Barley audible she says ?Wow their bigger then I thought..? But her moment to her self doesn?t go unnoticed as Ratbat speaks up in his raspy tone. ?Just makes you easier to look at Canina!? he says with a goofy grin. Canina?s head drops as she balls her fist up raising them both to about chest level as the veins in her head begin to pop out. Sweat forms on Ratbat?s head as he sees that Canina has suddenly feel into a bad mood. Before he could even start to explain himself she vanishes from view. In the next instant Ratbat?s knees buckle and he hits the ground. Canina?s form reappears next to Ratbat?s recovering form as she viciously pulls him up off the floor several inches by his hair. In a flash she draws one of her blades off her back and slides it under his chin. The light touch of the blade is enough to draw his blood with out applying much pressure at all.   

?Are you saying that I?m hard to look at?? She ask with a growl. Ratbat?s face turns blue with fear as he begins to stutter out an answer. ?N.no, I?I sim?mply me..meant that yo..you? th..hey make yo?you evv..even more beautiful!!!? he says half begging for his life ?It was meant as a complement!!? he screams. Canina closes her eyes as she tries to regain her composure. Reno walks over laughing a little at the situation.  ?You kill him that just means more work for the two of us to clean.? Canina pulls her blade back and re-sheaths it  as she drops Ratbat back to the floor. ?Fine, but next time he makes a derogatory mark toward me, I?ll cut out his tongue.? Realizing his life had been spared Ratbat quickly jumps up and bow twice to Canina as a thanks for sparing his life. ?Never Happen Again!? he says as he runs off and starts to pick things up.  Canina folds her arms around her ribs and looks around. ?Well I suppose this place isn?t going to clean itself?At least it?s better then that cave.?  She too walks off and begins to clean leaving Reno just shaking his head. With a shrug of his shoulder he begins to pick things up as well.

-Sometime Later-

 ?This place doesn?t look half bad anymore.? Reno says with a yawn as he folds his arms behind his head and leans up against the wall. Canina walks up beside him and props up on the wall as she folds her arms around her ribs again. ?So what now Reno?? Reno?s eyes cut her way as he pulls himself from the wall. Dropping his arms he goes into deep thought.  ?Well  I was thinking on going to the human realm and getting some supplies?? 

-Onmitsukidō Training Grounds-

Marcus and Omaeda grab their respective Zanpaktou and move to the opposite side of the field. With a snort Omaeda pulls his Zanpaktou from it?s sheath. ?I want need to release to beat this punk again. Didn?t we do this already?? He says as Marcus finishes adjusting his sword on his side.   ?I think you?ll be pleasantly surprised with my improvement Sir.? Marcus says with a deep serious tone as his eyes never leave his opponent.  Omaeda just snort in his own special way of retorting before he vanishes with a Shunpo. A smile crosses Marcus? lips, he saw Omaeda?s movements as clear as day. Sparks fly as energy flows off Omaeda?s body as he comes out of the Shunpo. His eyes widen as he realizes that Marcus had blocked his attack with a single hand. Leaping back Omaeda steadies his hands. ?That was just luck!? he says as he bring his Zanpaktou back up. With a smile Marcus vanishes with a shunpo. Again sparks fly as Marcus pushes Omaeda with a flurry of attacks that were aimed to end the spar. Then field explodes in black smoke as a Kido backfires on Omaeda.

But it did what he wanted and that was create some distance between him and Marcus. Breathing heavily he takes a step back to reevaluate the situation.  ?I hate that you?ve actually forced me to do this.? He growls angrily as he pull his Zanpaktou back up to him. ?Crush; Gegetsuburi!? Omaeda?s Reiatsu ramps up as his sword glows and shifts shapes taking on the form of a large spiked ball attached to a chain. A gin crosses Omeada?s face as he lets loose an attack almost immediately after he releases. The ground where Marcus was standing shreds as he Shunpos out of the way. With a ?heh? Omaeda pulls the mace back and begins to spin it over his head. ?Give up kid, this is why I?m Lieutenant.?  Marcus only smiles at the comment and shunpos back into the fight. Sparks fly as Omaeda brings the large mace down into his hands as the blocks the several blows that Marcus rains in on him. Realizing that Omaeda?s defense was better then he thought Marcus attempts to leap back. But during his defense Omaeada had managed to wrap the chained handle of his Zanpaktou around Marcus? left ankle and with a swift pull he brings Marcus to his back. Quickly unraveling  the chain from Marcus Omaeda brings his Zanpaktou down onto Marcus. The ground splinters but Marcus safely rolls out of the way.  

 ?You are strong Sir, stronger then I thought.? Marcus says with a heavy breath. Pulling his Zanpaktou up to chest level and holding it parallel to the ground a smile crosses Marcus? lips.  ?Rend Flesh from Bone, Rise Cerberus!? A dark energy surrounds Marcus as his sword twist and turns becoming a double bladed sword. Black flames erupt around Marcus as his sword became visible. Now with a complete mastery over his Shikai black flames came from the slits in the blade instead of steam and the whole area around him was ablaze in his spiritual wake. Sweat pours down Omaeda?s face as he takes a step back. His Zanpaktou shrank back to it?s sealed state as he hits one knee. ?I concede.? he says as his left eye twitches.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 27, 2009)

Ignacio walked across the vast desert of Hueco Mundo. He had been travelling for hours. Unlike the other hollows Ignacio didn?t rest. He had no home to go to. The closest thing to a home he had was the desert. Ignacio noticed a small tremor in the earth. Ignacio was now ready for a fight. In Hueco Mundo, you always had to be ready. Soon a monstrous hollow broke through the sand rearing its ugly head. Ignacio examined the hollow. Its hollow mask covered its entire face and looked like a dragon?s face. It was monstrous in size, towering over Ignacio. The beast roared which made the ground shake. Ignacio was not impressed. Ignacio had seen many hollows and it was always the small ones that gave him the most trouble. The big ones always fall hard. 

The monster opened his mouth and red energy begun to gather. Ignacio?s eyes widened. Could this thing possibly be a Gillian? But Ignacio?s question was quickly answered when the hollow let out fire instead of a cero. As the fire came down Ignacio dodged. The Hollow apparently couldn?t see because it slithered away. It must have thought it had actually killed Ignacio. Ignacio silently leaped on the monsters back.  The Hollow must not have noticed because it simply ignored him. Perfect. Ignacio activated his ability, Nadar. Ignacio?s hand became transparent as he stuck it in the hollow. Grinning Ignacio activated his second ability Helar. 

The hollow begin to shake and it let out a moan. Too late. Ice begun forming on its back and soon the ice covered him (head to tail). The monster fell and shattered into pieces. Ignacio grinned. It was foolish for such a monster to challenge the Hollow Torero, Antonio Ignacio.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 27, 2009)

"It's not wise." Melisa appeared behind the shinigami and wrapper her arm around his neck. "To fight." She began to crush his windpipe. "ME YOU DAMN PUP!" The boy's face began to turn purple. "I'm not even using my full power and look at you." She released him and raised her leg, drop kicking him into the ground. "You're not even putting up a fight!" she kicks the boys side and sends him flying towards Brikan. The large man simply catches the boys body. "Do what you want with him Brikan. He's trash."

_"Damn."_ Chris thought to himself, the only woman he ever seen kick ass like this was his mother. Brikan slung chris over his shoulder, adjusted himself and walked out the building. "Put...me.....down." he said weakly.


_Else where_
A arrives through an large Garganta with her cold breath filling the air, I'm finally here." Diosa said.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

"Put...me.....down." he said weakly. Brikan's ear twitched. "Hmm?" He looked around then remembered the boy slung over his shoulder. "Ah! you're awake! i see, Melisa really did a number on you then!" Brikan laughed. "But i can't put you down! Oders are orders! I'm supposed to take you out like the trash you are!" He smiled and continued to walk down the street. "Your first mistake was being cocky you know." Brikan lectured. "Your second mistake was taking on Melisa." He continued. "Your third mistake, Was not taking your weaknesses seriously. A man is only as good as his weaknesses!"  "If you know them, Learn from them, Improve on them until that weakness is strength!"


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 27, 2009)

Your third mistake, Was not taking your weaknesses seriously. A man is only as good as his weaknesses!"  "If you know them, Learn from them, Improve on them until that weakness is strength!" he lectured. Chris chuckled at this because it would be something his mom would say, "My name is Chris." He had no idea why he decided to tell him his name but he continued to speak, "Sorry I attacked your friend, my ego got in the way."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

"My name is Chris." He had no idea why he decided to tell him his name but he continued to speak, "Sorry I attacked your friend, my ego got in the way." Brikan didn't say a word for a while. "She's the leader of the Joutei... We are not friends, We are family." He found a place to dump Chris, just an alley, nothing special. "I won't dispose of you, Just heal your wounds and learn the meaning of family." Brikan smiled and walked off.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 27, 2009)

"She's the leader of the Joutei... We are not friends, We are family." He found a place to dump Chris, just an alley, nothing special. "I won't dispose of you, Just heal your wounds and learn the meaning of family." Brikan smiled and walked off."Wait!!!" Chris yelled, "Will you help me get stronger?" Chris asked.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

."Wait!!!" Chris yelled, "Will you help me get stronger?" Chris asked. Brikan rubbed his chin in deep thought. "Hmm...Melisa would have to ok it... but you pissed her off..." He rubbed his chin harder and thought even deeper... deep for brikan at least.... "So... I dunno " Brikan began to walk off. "Go home and get some sleep! come back when things cool down a bit! maybe we'll accept you then!" he laughed.

Meanwhile-

"A shinigami would truly aid our group would it not?" Jason sat in a luxerious chair that seemed to sparkle like stars in the night. "I refuse to allow a shinigami into my group." Melisa grumbled. "Ah, but.. you can use him, Use the very power of the shinigami against them." Jason smiled. "Heh... not a bad idea.. i suppose."


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 27, 2009)

Brikan rubbed his chin in deep thought. "Hmm...Melisa would have to ok it... but you pissed her off..." He rubbed his chin harder and thought even deeper... deep for brikan at least.... "So... I dunno " Brikan began to walk off. "Go home and get some sleep! come back when things cool down a bit! maybe we'll accept you then!" he laughed. The man had let him live and he would be sure not to run into a fight like that again for he had a promise to fullfill, he got back up to his feet and walked home to rest.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 28, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo- 

Reno snaps his fingers and a Garganta tears into existence in front of him. Canina walks up beside him and peers into the void. ?So. Where we going Reno?? she ask inquisitively as she rocks on her heels.  Reno shakes his head at the question as his eyes cut toward Canina.  ?To Karakura Town of course. If we keep our Reiatsu compressed the Soul Society shouldn?t take any notice of our activity in such a spiritually dense place as that? That jagged smile spreads across his face again as his eyes turn back to the gate in front of him.  ?not until it?s too late anyway.? he continues as he pushes his hands back into his pockets.  Ratbat walks up as Reno finishes speaking. ?Do you want me to come too boss. Or should I stay here and monitor you two incase something happens?? the former bat Hollow ask in his raspy voice. Reno pulls his right hand out of his pocket and slides it up to his face as he begins to laugh.  ?You can come, what could possibly threaten us now?? Reno states in his laugher.

After composing himself he stretches his right hand out and bows lightly.  ?Ladies first, and do remember to suppress your Reiatsu.? Canina shakes her head as she folds her arms around her ribs again. She knew the game plan, it was always the same with Reno, misdirection. Hollow usually travel in a hierarchy structure with the strongest leading the group. But with Reno he followed to throw the opponents game plan off. It was a brilliant idea in Canina?s mind, if Reno could keep her safe from stronger opponents.  She walks into the portal followed closely by Reno and Ratbat. The other end opens in Karakura above a forested area. After they step out the gate closes shut behind them. They stand in the air for a moment before they make their way down to ground level. Unbeknownst to them they are being observes by forces hidden in the woods below. As they touch down several figures dressed in blue and white run towards them. Ratbat blinks and looks at Reno. ?Are those humans coming to us boss?? he ask. Reno goes to answer but is cut off by the human on the far right. ?I told y?all if we came out here we?d find something.? 

-The Maggot?s Nest-

After his sparring match against Omaeda ended in a victory for him Marcus decides to go check in on the Maggot?s nest. Leaving his Zanpaktou with the men at the door he begins to make his way down.  As he makes his way through the door he is greeted by Red again, who attacks him on sight in a maddened rage. Macus just shakes his head. He was much stronger now then when they first tussled. Marcus? hand swings out as he blocks the attack with relative ease with an open palm. Marcus? hand then slides up the big mans hand and his fingers wrap around his index finger. With a twist and a pull he brings Red down hard.  ?What? Forgotten me already? I was just here over an hour ago.? he says as he claps his hands together. Looking up he sees the two attendants walking toward him.

?Is there anything we can help you with sir?? the Black Ops member ask with a bow. Marcus? left hand slides up to the back of his head. Giving it a good rub he answers the question.  ?Well this being my first day on the job, I was wandering if there is anything I need to do?? Marcus asks. The Black Ops member scratches his head for a moment as he thinks. ?Well now that you mention it, the former third seat was a lazy man, there is about two months worth of paperwork to fill out.? Marcus eyes twitch as his question was answered. The tenth seat clears his throat catching Marcus? attention as he steps forward. ?I could help Sir, since you just started the job!? Marcus crosses his arms over his chest as he allows his head to slightly drop  ?Wonderful.? he says as he throws both arms out.  ?Lead on.? he continues as he allows his arms to fall back to his side. With a bow the Officer turns and leads the way as Marcus slowly follows.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2009)

Ignacio stared at the fallen hollow in disgust. What a pitiful creature, he thought. Ignacio walked closer and closer to the hollow. As he got closer a delicious aroma smothered him. Ignacio licked his nonexistent lips at the smell. It was coming from the hollow. 

Before Ignacio could control himself he leapt on the hollows remains and begun to eat the hollow. That?s how it usually happened. Ignacio would try and control his hunger but it grew stronger every day. It disgusted him to see that he couldn?t beat his hunger.

Ignacio growled as he looked up at the moon of Hueco Mundo. ?One day I will regain my humanity and destroy this accursed desert.? Said Ignacio as he crushed the skull of the hollow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "What would you like!" man dressed in a white uniform and a chefs hat greets neku. "Why is there an all night Ramen stand anyway?" Neku blinked. "Look, People want Ramen, but you can't always get to a ramen shop during the day right? so, 24 hr ramen! I invented it myself! I have four people who cover six hour shifts! It's great! We get tons more customers then those other guys and make twice as much money!!" the man laughed. "Uhh... Don't you have to pay out more because you use more supplies and you have to pay more people for more hours..." Neku blinked. "Eh...? But.. We make twice as much as other ramen stands." SLAM! Neku's head hits the counter. "One bowl of pork ramen. please." he held himself back from breaking through the counter. "RIGHT AWAY SIR!!" the man cheered.



"Hey," Carlos heard the voice and identified it as he was approaching from a little ways away, "I figured I'd run into you again. Neku, right?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2009)

"Hey," Carlos heard the voice and identified it as he was approaching from a little ways away, "I figured I'd run into you again. Neku, right?" Neku turned around and saw that annoying guy from Hueco mundo. "It's you..." His eyes narrowed. "Wait... it's you!? How the hell did you get here!? aren't you human? how did a human get out of hueco mundo!?" The ramen chef plopped the bowl onto the counter. "Don't worry sir! i have no idea what your talking about!" he laughed nervously and quickly put up a closed sign, rushing out of the stand. "CRAZY PEOPLE!!!" 

Neku just picked up the bowl of Raman and began to gulp it down, swallowing the noodles and broth at the same time. "So." he finished the bowl and put it down. "The hell are you doing here anway? I'm not in the mood for anyones shit alright, It's been a bad day and i just want to cool my head."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2009)

Ignacio continued his life-long journey through Hueco Mundo. Any hollows that crossed his path would be dead. Lucky for them, they all seemed to have gone into hiding.  Ignacio was getting hungry again. Ignacio swallowed down his desire to visit the human world.

Ignacio ignored the voice that was telling him to go there. But if he didn?t find some food fast, he was good as dead. Ignacio finally decided that his survival was more important. Ripping a hole in time and space, he headed for the human world.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Hey," Carlos heard the voice and identified it as he was approaching from a little ways away, "I figured I'd run into you again. Neku, right?" Neku turned around and saw that annoying guy from Hueco mundo. "It's you..." His eyes narrowed. "Wait... it's you!? How the hell did you get here!? aren't you human? how did a human get out of hueco mundo!?" The ramen chef plopped the bowl onto the counter. "Don't worry sir! i have no idea what your talking about!" he laughed nervously and quickly put up a closed sign, rushing out of the stand. "CRAZY PEOPLE!!!"
> 
> Neku just picked up the bowl of Raman and began to gulp it down, swallowing the noodles and broth at the same time. "So." he finished the bowl and put it down. "The hell are you doing here anway? I'm not in the mood for anyones shit alright, It's been a bad day and i just want to cool my head."



"It's Carlos, by the way." Carlos pointed casually. He wasn't the type to get fazed by small thigns these days. Not after what he had been through. "And really, are you in any position to ask, 'are you human'?"

Carlos hooked a foot under one of the chairs at the stand, and sat himself down. "One for me too, man," he flicked his wrist, pointing at the guy.

"Bad day, huh?" Carlos turned his head to the side, looking at the scowling Neku, "Would I be making a correct guess if I said 'Joutei'?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 29, 2009)

-Karakura Town- 

Reno stares blankly as the four people dressed in blue in white stop a meter or two in front of Canina.  The smallest of the group steps forward as he grabs at his left sleeve near his wrist. With a flick of his thumb he unbuttons the sleeve and allows a small cross shaped pendant to fall down. Reno’s eyes narrow on the piece of jewelry as the young boy speaks up.  “Well, your defiantly not Shinigami. Their gates don’t behave like that.  Your not a run of the mill Hollow either they don’t use gates, they just rip the dimensional fabric.”  The tall lanky Steps forward swinging a similar cross on a chain around his finger. “Hey boss” he says “I think that these are what is called Arracncar.” he continues as he grabs his cross in mid spin.  The largest of the four breaks into a laugh. “Arrancar?! Aren’t those things urban legends?” The short one holds his hand up to stop the chatter from the men around him. “Legends or not, we still have these things to deal with.” The last of them, a medium built man, stepped to the side of the small one. “I bet I can take all of them myself Roger.” he says in a monotone voice. 

Ratbat bust out in laughter over the last comment as he wraps his arms around himself and doubles over. Canina shakes her head  as she walks forward a little bit her arms still folded around her ribs. “Quincy, how novel. But if I were you I’d leave” she says with a callous tone. A stern look crosses the medium sized Quincy’s face as Ratbat continues to laugh. The short one holds his hand up again. “Well that confirms it I figured you were the leader, only a Hollow with intelligence would know what we are. But Hollow are the same regardless of how much they evolve. And I think you need to shut your underling up before I decide to take George up on his offer. Ratbat only laughs harder as Canina tilts her head to the side. But it appears that the time for talk is over, at least for now, as George pulls his left arm up as a Cross falls from under his white sleeve. A light blue bow forms as he pulls back with his right hand forming an arrow. Ratbat stops laughing as his eyes narrow on the now attacking Quincy. With a evil grin he vanishes.

His movements are so fast that the Quincy doesn’t even have time to react as Ratbat reappears in front of him. With a slamming thrust Ratbat’s right fist slams into the center of the man’s chest.  A sickening cracking can be heard as surprised and frightened looks cross the other Quincy’s faces. George’s feet pick up off the ground as he flies back from the attack. Moments later he slams into a tree and with a look of twisted pain he coughs up blood before he recoils off and hits the ground landing in some bushes. The three remaining Quincy jump back quickly as Ratbat pulls his fist back in. Regrouping they talk amongst themselves. “Do you think that was just a lucky shot?” the large one ask. “It had to be.” the Lanky one asserted. “I don’t think it matters, right now we need to focus on the enemy, we need to keep them separated.” the Short one asserts as he rocks the cross on his wrist back and fort. As they spoke amongst themselves Ratbat walks back to Reno and Canina. “What do you think their talking about?” he ask  “Probably about how much they want to kill you.” Canina responds in a sarcastic manner. 

“I’m going to kill the little one.” the lanky man says. “George was my brother.” The short one waves his hand, “What ever. Just don’t mess up like George.” he says as he eyes Canina. “Boss, let me take the leader this time.” The short one cuts a glance as the large man finishes. “Are you sure you can handle her?” A large smile crosses the mans face as he looks up to her. “Of course.” he reaffirms. “Fine lets go then.” the short one retorts as he forms his bow. But the first to step out of the group was the lanky man. Forming his bow he points to Ratbat, “Come on ugly, your mine.” he screams. Ratbat just snickers as he walks in the lanky mans direction. The large man is the next to walk out pulling his bow back forming an arrow he hollers, “Come on boobs I got  you.” Canina’s left eye twitches as a vein pops out on her head. Reaching up with her left hand she pulls her first Zanpaktou from it’s sheath as she walks in his direction. The short man is the last to speak, “Guess that leaves me and you pincushion.” he says as he pulls his bow up and centers it on Reno’s body. 

Reno laughs out loud as the short man pulls an arrow back. “Fine, if you’re just going to stand there and laugh I’ll end this now.” the short Quincy says as he lets loose with an arrow. It flies straight and slams into Reno’s left pectoral and sticks there. The Quincy  allows a grin to cross his face as Reno stops laughing. Looking down the arrow simply shatters as the Quincy’s expression changes to confusion.  “Foolish Quincy, you made three mistakes.” Reno says with a solemn tone. Sweat pours down Rogers head as he questions, “What would those be Hollow.” Reno cracks a smile  “One, you overestimated yourselves and underestimated us. Two, you split yourselves up.” As Reno gave the second reason the large and lanky Quincy holler in pain as they are mercilessly killed by Ratbat and Canina. More sweat pours down Roger’s face as he takes a step back as Canina an Ratbat walk back over to Reno.  “Three, thinking she was the leader.” Reno continues with a sinister tone. With a scream he pulls his bow back up gathering all the Reiatsu he can.  Reno just smiles as he Sonidos past the man’s defenses. The Quincy doesn’t even realize Reno has moved until he feels a finger on his chest. Then a finger width beam of energy cuts though him in a flash as his bow shatters. Roger’s eyes haze over as he collapses to the ground. Walking up to Reno Canina looks down to the fallen Quincy. “Why didn’t you kill him?” she ask. Reno only chuckles as he turns to Ratbat.  “I want you to carry him back to Los Noches Ratbat, tie him up in our room, then wait for our return.” 

-Maggot’s Nest- 

Marcus sat at a small desk in a small office by one of the tenth seats in his division. He signs here abbreviates there and fills this and that out as  the Officer fills him in on the things that he need to know to complete these forms. Marcus only grumbles to himself, he wasn’t angry with the man helping him. But he sure did wish that the former third seat would have been more committed to his job.  But the mood is suddenly shattered as the Black Ops member runs in with a Hell Butterfly. “3rd Seat Burticus, I come with orders!”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2009)

"It's Carlos, by the way." Carlos pointed casually. He wasn't the type to get fazed by small thigns these days. Not after what he had been through. "And really, are you in any position to ask, 'are you human'?"Carlos hooked a foot under one of the chairs at the stand, and sat himself down. "One for me too, man," he flicked his wrist, pointing at the guy."Bad day, huh?" Carlos turned his head to the side, looking at the scowling Neku, "Would I be making a correct guess if I said 'Joutei'?"

CRACK! the empty bowl of ramen explodes. "The hell do you know about the joutei?" He asked "And yeah, I am in the position to ask, Are you human. Even a human with powers can't escape from hueco mundo on their own. So that leads me to believe you aren't human. You got a problem with that!? I explained to you already i am not in the mood."The skin on Neku's arm began to squirm, As if his body was tranforming against his will, reacting to his anger.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "It's Carlos, by the way." Carlos pointed casually. He wasn't the type to get fazed by small thigns these days. Not after what he had been through. "And really, are you in any position to ask, 'are you human'?"Carlos hooked a foot under one of the chairs at the stand, and sat himself down. "One for me too, man," he flicked his wrist, pointing at the guy."Bad day, huh?" Carlos turned his head to the side, looking at the scowling Neku, "Would I be making a correct guess if I said 'Joutei'?"
> 
> CRACK! the empty bowl of ramen explodes. "The hell do you know about the joutei?" He asked "And yeah, I am in the position to ask, Are you human. Even a human with powers can't escape from hueco mundo on their own. So that leads me to believe you aren't human. You got a problem with that!? I explained to you already i am not in the mood."The skin on Neku's arm began to squirm, As if his body was tranforming against his will, reacting to his anger.



"So I was right," Carlos picked up the bowl of ramen and took a deep swig, not reacting to Neku's rising anger in the slightest.

"And I know bits and pieces. I spent some time around Brikan over in America. As for the human question, I'm human. I think."

Carlos scooped some more ramen into his mouth.

"Anyway, I'm just hanging around, checking out the land," he leaned backwards, looking up into the night sky, "and right now checking the timer on the ticking time bomb sitting next to me." Carlos looked pointedly at Neku.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2009)

"So I was right," Carlos picked up the bowl of ramen and took a deep swig, not reacting to Neku's rising anger in the slightest."And I know bits and pieces. I spent some time around Brikan over in America. As for the human question, I'm human. I think."Carlos scooped some more ramen into his mouth."Anyway, I'm just hanging around, checking out the land," he leaned backwards, looking up into the night sky, "and right now checking the timer on the ticking time bomb sitting next to me." Carlos looked pointedly at Neku.


"Then just leave me alone." Neku stood up and began to walk off. His arm was shaking, This anger in him, It wasn't going away... How could it. Neku stops five feet from where he started walking. "I witnessed two of my friends die. I saw one of their heads explode from just a single punch. Explode." He looked up at the stars. "I saw one of their throats ripped out and both their bodies burned in a single blast. Just... Just how am i supposed to deal with this? The only reason i'm alive, Is because the beast thought i was a hollow." Neku's entire body began to shake. "So....." Neku's transformation began. 

This time however, it was not by Neku's choice, Not concious anyway. His skin was pierced by Black armor over his chest, forarms, thighs and shins. His Right hand turned red, his right arm white, his left hand white his left arm Red. The pattern of opposites continued till his red helmet formed. His eyes large, black and buglike, Wings grew from the back of the armor and a large horn grew out of his forehead. When every thing finished Neku released an explosion of Reiatsu. 

The explosion knocked the Ramen stand away and left a hole in the ground where he was. "What. do. You. Want." Neku turned to Carlos, his body surrounded in a current of electricity.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2009)

?Spare me!!!? yelled the Hollow as Ignacio slashed through its flesh with his claws.  Ignacio spit on the corpse and said, ?What pitiful last words.? Ignacio leapt off into the shadows with the speed and agility of a panther. Ignacio sniffed the air. He still wasn?t satisfied. He needed food. 

?Nadar.? The Hollow said, as he reached a car. His hand became transparent and Ignacio stuck his hand through the car. He heard the humans scream, but he ignored it. Their screams would only make him feel worse. Gobbling down the humans, he looked at the people that were gaping and pointing at the smashed car. Ignacio let out a bestial roar and the humans fell to their knees except a few. 

Ignacio chuckled and leapt to the humans who were still standing. They had decent spiritual energy. It would probably satisfy him. With that, he grabbed the humans and ripped them apart?

Ignacio sighed as he looked at the massacre he had done. Ignacio shook his head. They didn?t even stand a chance. He thought. Ignacio turned and flew back to Hueco Mundo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "So I was right," Carlos picked up the bowl of ramen and took a deep swig, not reacting to Neku's rising anger in the slightest."And I know bits and pieces. I spent some time around Brikan over in America. As for the human question, I'm human. I think."Carlos scooped some more ramen into his mouth."Anyway, I'm just hanging around, checking out the land," he leaned backwards, looking up into the night sky, "and right now checking the timer on the ticking time bomb sitting next to me." Carlos looked pointedly at Neku.
> 
> 
> "Then just leave me alone." Neku stood up and began to walk off. His arm was shaking, This anger in him, It wasn't going away... How could it. Neku stops five feet from where he started walking. "I witnessed two of my friends die. I saw one of their heads explode from just a single punch. Explode." He looked up at the stars. "I saw one of their throats ripped out and both their bodies burned in a single blast. Just... Just how am i supposed to deal with this? The only reason i'm alive, Is because the beast thought i was a hollow." Neku's entire body began to shake. "So....." Neku's transformation began.
> ...



"Just to see," Carlos turned around and began to wander off, "You're the strongest here, after all. I wanna see how someone deals with that sort of power. Gotta have the right mindset to keep my own under control."

"You're full of it." The voice in contact with Carlos maintained a new level of derision, "You simply did this to see what would happen. You had no purpose."

"Hey shut up," Carlos mentally responded, "I'm being cool here."

"And you might wanna check on the guy who was feeding us," Carlos turned his head and looked back at the seething Neku, "You wouldn't want another death on your hands, would you now?"

And he wandered off into the dark.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Chronos thought on the words. She was a being that was and was not. It had something to do with the underground, where the memories of the lost began. But what was there Chronos had learned only through foolishness in his youth.
> 
> "What are you waiting for," Nire snapped from behind them, Negos fluttering around his head, "If she's not attacking, we need to go forward."
> 
> ...



Azalea had seemed to become content with following behind Chronos. What she thought, he could not fathom. But for now he was simply happy to have another being alongside him. This situation worried him. He knew right from the start of the dangers that were posed in the centre of this world.

Nire and Negos were following behind. Each wanted to find Latas again. Terratail was approaching as well. They all had a stake in this.

The core was dark. Beyond dark. The darkness was not normal, it was solid. Chronos couldn't see through it. But he could sense. He could sense something...wrong.

"Reveal yourself!" He was almost surprised by how solid his voice was, considering how worried this situation had him. What exactly was going on?

The darkness was gone. In an instant, it vanished completely. The room was unlit, but Hollow could see through the dark. Chronos looked up and gaped.

The gigantic body, hanging from the ceiling, small, humanoid body at its tip, swaying back and forth, lost to consciousness. He recognised it.

"Asesa?" Chronos stepped back. What the hell had happened to her?

A mass of black liquid erupted from one of the bulges hanging from the insectoid body. It splashed across the floor far below, and a moment later, a form landed amidst it. It was black, bearing little distinction. There was no glow of Reiatsu, no glint in the eyes, nothing but the blackness, which seemed to emanate from it. Whatever it was, it was no Hollow.

"Stay back." The voice was empty, lifeless, without any distinction, "Stay away from her. Stay away from my mother."

"What the hell?" Chronos looked up at Asesa, then back at the thing. What was going on?

"Latas?"

Nire stepped past Chronos, confused, but suspicious. There was only one being he knew in this world who would refer to a mother.

Chronos let him go. He would see the reaction first. And gauge whatever being this was.

It did not take long. The dark being had shredded Nire before he'd made more than a few steps more. Deep gouges scored the ground around him, telling Chronos that an incredible barrage of heavy attacks had covered the area in an instant. Heavily bleeding already, Nire was struggling to remain standing. Chronos simply narrowed his eyes to focus on the black creature that had been accused of being Latas.

It had claimed protection of the creature Asesa had been mutated into. Well then. The red glow of a Cero came together in Chronos's hand, and he pointed at Asesa, firing the blast. His tracking of the creature was just enough to see it swat the blast away in midair, before it rushed him. 

Slamming the two silver bracelets he wore together, Chronos generated a spark which rapidly blossomed into a sword, which he grasped tightly with both hands. The black creature rammed into it, and the Espada was pushed back, holding himself against the opponent. He skidded back, but managed to push forward, and throw the creature away.

"Dangerous," Chronos commented to himself, looking at Nire's body, lying prone on the ground. "Well then," Chronos grasped each of his bracelets, pushing them up a little. A seven could be seen inscribed on his right wrist, "let's begin."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2009)

"Just to see," Carlos turned around and began to wander off, "You're the strongest here, after all. I wanna see how someone deals with that sort of power. Gotta have the right mindset to keep my own under control.""And you might wanna check on the guy who was feeding us," Carlos turned his head and looked back at the seething Neku, "You wouldn't want another death on your hands, would you now?"And he wandered off into the dark.

Neku looked back at the man, he was laying on the ground foaming at the mouth eyes rolling back in his head. "Damn it." Neku tried to let his power fade, but it wouldn't respond.. "C..come on!!" Neku shouts trying to return back to his human form but unable to. "What the hell is going on...!?" step! Neku turned to look at whoever was behind him. "You've lost control of your human side by giving into the hollow." the voice was behind neku again!? He turned and saw an odd man. "My names Jason Fantazi, pleasure to meet you neku." He held his hand out SLAP! neku knocked it away.

"What are you?" Neku asked. "A founder of the joutei, like melisa and aika. though, my goals are different from theirs. i'm sure you can relate right?" He was standing with his back to nekus. "despite your power, you somehow can't keep up with me. odd isn't?" he chuckled. "Just what the hell are you?" Neku demanded. "I'm a human with a power of fantasy." he held his hand up and it began to turn into a star filled blackness. "You've accessed a power even Melisa doesn't know about... So i want to know, do you wish to have control over this power?" 

"i have plenty of control." ZZZZZ!!!!! Neku's field of electricty flows into jason's body and causes him to scream in pain. "GUUUAAAHH!!!!!!!" He drops to his knees and catches himself with his hands before he hits the ground. "Huff....huff...huff.... su...such power..." Jason coughed and stood up, electrical burns all over his body. "But the power of fantasy." the burns vanish and jason returns to normal. "Surpasses your imagination." He smirked.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2009)

Ignacio continued his journey across Hueco Mundo. Any hollows he had encountered were either dead or missing a limb.  Ignacio continued to walk aimlessly on and on. He finally stopped at a large cave. Sniffing the air, he realized that there was an extremely powerful Hollow in the cave. Good. He needed food. Ignacio walked into the cave and let out a bestial roar. A huge yellow eye appeared in the darkness of the cave. The eye looked around as if observing its surroundings. Then it fired a beam out of its eye, similar to a cero but smaller and thinner. Ignacio jumped away just in the nick of time. Ignacio gritted his sharp teeth. This was bad.

The desert begun to shake as another eye burst out of the ground, sending dust flying in Ignacio’s direction. Ignacio’s body shook, he felt an immense amount of spiritual power. The hollow-thing’s arms came out of the ground. Soon the monster begun pulling itself out of the ground. When it was finally out of the ground it begin to open its mouth. Ignacio glared, the monster was about to shoot out another beam. 
It was time like these that he wished he had a cero.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

With Hovel-

He wakes out of the bar and looks up at the night sky. "It's odd." He thinks to himself. "For some reason, It feels like a few captains are no longer where they should be." A smirk grew across his face. "OI! HOVEL!" A man stumbles out of the bar laughing, "Eh?" He looks around, But he can't seem to find Hovel anywhere. "Thats weird..." the man slurs as he looks around. "He was just here." He shrugs and walks back into the bar laughing and holding up a bottle of sake. "LES PARTY!" 

With Akira-

"GRAH!!" He punches the glass but nothing happens. "I'M SICK OF BEING IN HERE!!" He shouts, The shinigami had now been in this tube for nearly a month. The experiments were getting more and more brutal. He couldn't bare it anymore, He couldn't take being stuck in this glass room anymore. "SOMEONE GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!" He punches the glass again. "Please Akira, You have to stay calm." Sagi entered the room and let out a sigh. "how can i stay calm knowing what i am!?" Akira asked. "How can i stay calm knowing that at any time, because of what i am, Just being here could be my death!"

"It's something that's impossible for me to know Akira, But i understand where you are coming from. Please, be patient they won't kill you." Sagi smiled. "How can you smile like that to the man who put you two inches from your deathbed." Akira lowered his head and fell against the glass. "The man who nearly killed meeko..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

A razor grin crosses Ratbat’s features as he walks over to the unconscious Quincy.  Grabbing him by the cuff of his shirt Ratbat lifts the Quincy up. Allowing him to dangle a few inches off the ground Ratbat then turns to Reno, “Can I rough him up if he tries to cause any trouble.” He ask with a sinister tone. Reno laughs at the proposal and wipes a tear from his left eye.  “If he can cause you any trouble in that sorry state, be my guest. Just don’t kill him yet.” Ratbat blinks in confusion. “What do you mean?” he ask as Reno snaps his fingers. After he dose a Garganta rips into reality beside them. A wide grin crosses his face as he turns and starts to walk toward Canina.  “I destroyed his power with my strike, he won’t be able to sense Reiatsu much less put up a fight.” The smile falls from Ratbat’s face as he hears the news. “Gee, what am I a babysitter now?” He says with a low grumble as he walks toward the portal.  “And do gag him, and don’t allow anyone but Espada in our room….” Reno adds as Ratbat walks into the Garganta, he waves that he understood as he vanishes from view and the portal slams shut.  “……. come Canina, we still have things to do.” Reno adds as Canina and he Sonidos toward Karakura itself.

-Soul Society- 

“We’re going to have to put a seal on you Sir.” A confused look covers Marcus’ face as he heats this news.  “A Seal, why? Isn’t that for Vice Captains and Captains?” he ask with a with a hurried tone. The Second Division officer looks up as he taps his foot. “It’s direct orders from Soifon Sir, she says your power is at least on Vice Captain level, now will you bare a little of your chest so we can get you ready to go?” he ask impatiently. Marcus only snots as he grabs the left side of his robe and pulls it to the side.

-15 Minutes Earlier-

 “Orders, speak up then!” The black ops member already heavily out of breath from sprinting replies, I’ll allow the Hell Butterfly to fill you in Sir, it’ll be quicker that way.” he says as he waves the Hell Butterfly over to Marcus. In a flutter it circles around Marcus until he holds out  his finger. Landing it’s antenna wiggle back and forth as it relays the order straight from the Captain Commander himself, relayed through Soifon. _ The Research and Development Department have observed the energies of four Quincy. Several minutes into the observation three  vanished and the fourth has been weakened. Send a small recognizance of Black Ops to investigate the situation. Ties with the Quincy is strenuous at best. -Captain Commander_ Marcus’ eyes flash as the Hell Butterfly flutters off his finger.  “Understood.” He says as he stands and Shunpos out of the room.

-Present- 

The seal flashes into place as the Bakudo is competed. Marcus rotates his shoulders as he moves around a little. “That feeling will pass in a little while, just takes some time getting used too.” the Officers says as he signals for the gate to be opened. As it appears six other Onmitsukidō appear around Marcus. As the doors slide open Marcus is handed a headset. “Keep us informed Sir.” the officer says as Marcus puts the clips the device to his left ear. Motioning forward with his right arm he and the Onmitsukidō step through the gate and disappear as the doors slide close.

-Forrest Outside Karakura Town-

The gate from the Soul Society appears in the location that the Quincy had fallen. As it opens figures can be seen silhouetted by a light. After it completely opens Marcus leads his little group out into the human world. The are immediately greeted by the bodies of two fallen Quincy. As Marcus surveys the area the speaker in his ear buzzes to life. “Report 3rd Seat Bruticus” a strange raspy voice says. Marcus immediate recognizes the voice as one of the twelfth division researches he had accompanied to that forest some time ago. Reaching up he hit’s the button on the headset.  “We’ve found to bodies so far, the living and third body is yet to be found.” As Marcus relayed the situation he is waved down by one of his men who was standing in some bushes.  “Hold on a sec, I think we’ve found something.” Marcus says as he walks over to his man.  “What have we here?” he asks below his breath as he bends down.  Reaching up he pushes the button again.  “The living Quincy has been found.” he says. It takes a second but the mic opens back up. “What is his condition officer?”  Marcus pats the Quincy down and goes over his injuries. Opening the link again he replies. 

 “He seems to be in pretty bad shape. He has several broken ribs, probably punctured lungs and by the looks of the blood flowing from his mouth some internal injuries.” Marcus says in a solemn tone. Almost immediately the static comes back over his earpiece. “See what information you can get from him.” Marcus sighs as he brings his left hand down from the headset. Then gently with the same hand he slaps the Quincy on the checks of his face. This causes the Quincy to move his head around as he slowly comes to. Looking up he sees that he is surrounded by Shinigami. Pulling his hands to his head the Quincy speaks. “Great you going to kill me now?” Marcus shakes his head at the question as he speaks up.  “Just want some information. What attacked you and do you know where they are now?” as Marcus ask his question the Quincy pulls his hands from his face and looks toward the Shinigami. “What attacked us? You mean, what did we pick a fight with.” he says, but seeing that Marcus didn’t care too much for the minute details he continues. “They were very powerful Hollow *cough; cough* almost human like, no mask and two carried swords. *cough* I think they headed toward Karakura.” he continued. 

Marcus’ eyes narrowed on the comment, that sounded  awfully a lot like Arracncar. Pulling his hand up to his headset he pushes the button.  “Did you get all that?” he ask. A moment later the reply came back. “Copy that. Your new orders is to find those Hollow.” Marcus’ eyes narrow as he looks toward the Quincy.  “What about the Quincy?” he inquiries. A silence falls over the conversation, but as Marcus goes to speak up again the headset comes back to life “Have one of your men patch him up, the let him be on his way.” was the response.  “Understood.” Marcus stands and signals for his men to get closer.  “Who hear knows any healing Kido?” after the question was asked a man in the back raises his hand.  “Alright fix him up, then catch up with us.”  Marcus orders as he turns and starts to move. But before he can his attention is caught by the Quincy, “Don’t underestimate them Shinigami, they killed three of my friends because of that.” the Quincy warns. Marcus just looks over his shoulder as he and five members of his team vanish. 

-Karakura Town- 

Reno and Canina appears in the center of town and begin to search for what ever it is that Reno is looking for.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

"GUAH!!!" Jason cries out as Neku knocks him away. "I REFUSE!" He shouts. "D..damn it... He's... he's too damn strong..." Jason coughs blood onto the floor. "I'm out of here!!!" Neku's reaitsu begins to crush the ground beneath him as he pushes himself into the air, using his insect like wings to fly him. "The hell... Is that guy...." Jason passes out. 

with Max-

He woke up in his room and looked around. "Ah... I remember this place... it's been so long since i've seen it..." He laughed to himself. "How did... i end up here i wonder..." He let out a sigh. "Halsia beat you." The voice, so familiar. "N..NEKU!?" Neku sat at the edge of Max's bed, still stuck in his hollow form. "W...what.. why are you in your hollow form." He asked. "I can't become human anymore. It wont let me no matter how hard i try." Neku looks up at the ceiling. "So i'm going away for a while... I need to find the key to becoming human again."

he stood up and stepped out onto the air from Max's window. "Max, Keep Haruko and Liz safe. I wont be seeing you for a while i don't think." He turned, Max was unable to see the smile or the tears under Neku's mask. "I'm sorry i couldn't save them max... I'm sorry...." His voice began to tremble. "S..save who Neku!?" Neku begins to float higher into the air. "OI!! NEKU ANSWER ME!! WHO COULDN'T YOU SAVE!?" He watches Neku vanish from his sight. "NEKU!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2009)

Carlos stood on a buildingtop, scanning the area. "There's someone out here, isn't there?" He asked the ones watching this through his eyes. The message returned shortly.

"Powerful Arrancar. You should challenge them."

"Yeah, I know," Carlos continued to scan for their presences, "I will."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

"OI!!! NEKU!!!" Max shouts into the night. "NEKU!!!" He walks down the lonely streets and lets out a sigh. "Damn it. Where did he go." he sighed. "NEKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" A female voice cried out. "W..was that haruko!?" Max took off running and eventually saw haruko collapsed on her knees in the middle of the street crying. "I don't think i've ever seen you like this before... you look completely helpless..." Max smiled at her as he approached. "Neku's an idiot!!!" She cries. "I know..." Max sighed and the two sat against a wall on the side walk. "Do you know how long it took me to build up the courage to confess..." she held her knees close to her body and laid her chin on them. 

"A long time i figure." Max looked up at the sky. "I thought that.. we would finally get to be together, like that..." Eri gripped her legs righter. "But he went and ran off with that whore anyway!" She cried. "He didn't run off with melisa." Max tried to comfort her. "He.. he said he lost his humanity, he was stuck in his hollow body without any way to turn back. He'll come back, Just as soon as he can regain what he lost." max sighed. "I already know what he lost." Haruko's eyes filled with tears again. "He told me.. how he couldn't protect isac and Josef... how a jackal headed hollow destroyed them in a single blow.."

Max's eyes widened. "I..isac.. and Josef... are.. dead!?" He couldn't believe it. "That's what Neku meant...." "I couldn't protect them... I'm sorry...." yeah, it made sense now. "Haruko, I'll walk you home, you should get some sleep." Max stood up and held out his hand. "Y..yeah..." She was about to grab his hand when BOOM!!! "GRAAAH!!!" A Hollow landed behind Max. "W..what!?" He turned around, the beast had a large muscular green body with a hammer head shark like mask. "S, shit! Haruko hide!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

Reno and Canina walk around for a while. In the back of Reno?s mind he can sense another strong Reiatsu in the area. But it wasn?t  making any moves, at this time, toward them so he ignored it and continued his look since he didn?t come here to fight. About ten minutes later he whistles for Canina. With a sonido she appears beside him. He was looking into a large picture window. When she herself turns to see what he is looking at she almost falls over. ?What the hell Reno!! You drug us here just for this?? she ask in an angry tone. There they were standing in front of Karakura Music ULT.  ?What? I said I might join that band, always wanted to play the drums.? he said with an almost goofy grin. Canina just shook her head at the comment. This was probably the least serious she had ever seen him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2009)

"There!"

Carlos planted a foot heavily against the building side, and launched himself at the presence he had locked onto. With the amount of force he put into the kick, the side of the building splintered.

Fist raised, Carlos came flying in, straight at the Arrancar. At the last moment, the Arrancar sensed the incoming opponent and stepped aside, Carlos's punch sailing past him.

Slamming a leg into the ground, Carlos broke the asphalt of the road as he stopped himself, pivoting around to lash at the Arrancar with his leg. The Arrancar ducked then jumped back, pursued by Carlos who was throwing punches as fast as he could. The Arrancar was able to dodge around them, and threw a quick punch to the back of Carlos's head. Carlos pulled his head down, then threw himself up, past the blow as he launched another punch. The Arrancar threw a punch as well, and the two met, pushing Carlos, who was in midair, back.

Carlos skidded on the ground slightly, and stopped. Opening barrage, and this was gonna be a good fight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2009)

Reno steps takes a couple hops back as the human skids to a stop in front of him. He seemed fairly powerful, for a human, and that slightly surprised Reno. Holding his left hand out he silently tells Canina to stay back, that this opponent was too strong for her. A jagged grin splits Reno’s lips as his gaze never falls from the human before him. _ strange this human gives off no Reiatsu, ,but that is besides the point, lets test the water shall we_ Reno thinks to himself as he uses a rapid succession of Sonido. In a flash he come down onto the kid with a punch. But the human proves that he could keep up by rolling out of the way. The asphalt splinters and craters out from the massive impact of the blow that Reno threw. Still with that bloody thirsty smile he vanishes again as he stands. This time he comes in with a side kick that is parried. Taking the opening the human counters with a left hook that slams into Reno’s torso. But the Arrancar doesn’t budge and counters with an over the top haymaker that is avoided. The human then bounce back a little ways.

The smile slightly drops as Reno pops his neck.  “Not bad for a human. But lets see how well you handle this.” As Reno spoke he lifts his left hand up and points his index and pointer fingers in the direction of his opponent. As an almost crazed look crosses his face orange energies begin to spiral around the tips and quickly form a ball.  “Cero.” Reno almost silently utters as his eyes dilate and focuses in on his target. With a jolt the energy blast is released.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

"SPEARS OF WIND!!" Max shouts as twenty invisible spears pierce the hollow and cause it to fade away. "W...when the hell did you get so strong?" Haruko was in shock. "It's hard to explain..." Max looked down. "This is something i learned when my mind was taken over." He sighed and looked up into the sky. "Now, I guess we can finally go home and sleep for a bit.. Neku's obviously got to do his own thing." Max sighed. "He was always that way after all..." 

in SS with Akira-

Sagi had left for the night to sleep, Akira was once again left alone in the glass chamber by himself. "Sigh..." he leaned against the wall. "When will i be free." He thought to himself. "Why so glum chum." A voice spoke from behind, Akira turned around to see a strange man with spiked green hair. "W..who are you!?" Akira shouted. "Shh, I'm not really supposed to even know about this place." Hovel shushed. "I'm Hovel, Naval. Nice to meet you. Nobouru Akira."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2009)

"Just like the previous Arrancar!"

Carlos grinned even as the voice triumphantly announced this. When he had practised his Reishi distortion technique on the massive Cero from the Arrancar in Hueco Mundo, vital data had been gathered, which perfected this technique for dealing with Cero, at the least.

A straight thrust of his hand, fingers outstretched, caused the Cero to break down, dissipating before it could do any damage whatsoever. The backlash caused smoke cover though, and not one to let opportunities go to waste, Carlos charged through, swinging his fist up into the Arrancar's gut.

It was like punching solid steel. The Arrancar didn't even budge. Carlos couldn't react as the head of the Arrancar slammed into his own. Grasping his skull, Carlos punched the Arrancar in the side of the face before stumbling back.

"This guy's a heavy hitter," he commented, hand over his face, one eye staring directly at Reno.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2009)

The Cero flies with untold speed toward his opponent but to Reno’s surprise with a simple gesture of his hand tears his Cero apart. In a smoldering backlash smoke covers the battlefield. The human doesn’t allow this opening to go to waste as he charges forward. Again a solid hit strikes his gut, but like the last time Reno didn’t even budge the solid skin that his transformation gave him allowed him to stave off the attack as if it were nothing. With a vile grin Reno execute a vile head but he is caught by a blow to the face as the human stumbles back. Reno’s head snapped to the side causing his earrings to rattle against each other but he himself was relatively un-phased  by the blow. That grin returns as he hears his opponent say something under the hand that was wrapped around this face. Reno then takes his right hand out of his pocket. Black energy gathers at each finger tip as he rips his hand forward. 

Four crescent shaped beams spiral like a circular saw toward his opponent. But like his previous attacks the human dodges. The blades cleave whatever they touch in twain felling power poles and whole sides of buildings. That sinister smile crept across Reno’s features again as the human dodges. Again the orange  energies of his Cero spiral around his left hand. But this time he clenches his fist tightly as it turns orange with power. With a Sonido he vanishes only to reappear in the next instant above his opponent. He throws a massive haymaker as he falls with the energy laden hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

with Ssob-

he walked out into the sands of hueco mundo, His fraction were busy trying to put a band together. He didn't really have an instrument to play and he couldn't sing, so he promised to help Ereki by finding something pretty for her to wear. "Sigh, I'm so bored..." Ssob let out a sigh. "Greetings young arrancar." A voice echoed across the desert sand. "W..what was that!?" Ssob looked around confused. "You may call me." A figure appears behind Ssob, His body only a few inches taller. "The Eternal." Ssob turns around to see a jackal headed hollow with a strange purple glow in his mouth. 

"W..what do you want...?" Ssob stepped back. "I wonder, How did you grow to such a state with out any power?" The eternal questioned ssob. "Why..why do you want to know!?" Ssob shouts. "I've grown as powerful as i can as a hollow." The eternal steps towards ssob and grabs ahold of his mask. "I want to know, How might i be able to become an arrancar. I've only heard of these creatures recently, they did not exist in my time." ssob gulped. "I...I can... I can show you... A natural method..." Ssob was frightened for his life, this guy.. he could feel it... his power was enough to crush ssob with a single blow. 

"Then please." The eterrnal bowed to SSob. "Show me this path to a higher plane."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2009)

"Rerouting spiritual power to right fist, full strength."

Carlos acknowledged the voice in his head as he turned, sensing the Arrancar appear above him. He swung his fist up, into the energy filled punch of his opponent. For a brief moment before contact, Carlos's own Reiatsu blares out as it wraps around his fist.

The punches meeting were strong enough to cancel each other out. The Spiritech group, monitoring this fight closely, adjusted Carlos's energy until it was perfectly matching his opponents.

The two fists were hard up against each other, but there was no force behind either.

Reno raised his left into Carlos's line of sight, the orange glow of a second cero punch within it. Carlos countered with a punch from his left, stepping back as the Arrancar landed on the ground and continued to press forward, throwing punch after punch. Carlos blocked each with one of his own punches, and the two headed down the street, blasts of Reiatsu emerging each time their fists clashed. 

Carlos, getting into the rhythm, remembered some of his boxing training. He changed his stance, ducked in around the next punch and delivered a heavy blow to the Arrancar's chin. At that moment, the Spiritech group activated his Reishi Disruption ability technique remotely, temporarily blowing out the opponents Hierro where Carlos made contact. Carlos smiled, this time he knew he'd hit a good one. He bounced back a little, waiting for a reaction.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 3, 2009)

Diosa enters the mental hospital and breathe's her cold breath into the atmosphere making all the patients have a breakdown, "What the hell is going!?" "I don't know, it must be the cold, one the patients must have escaped and fooled with the thermostat." "No thats impossible, I made sure all there doors were closed and I dout anyone could make it this cold.", suddenly all the lights started flickering on and off scaring the nurses, Diosa than charges and devores both of them and starts killing the patients.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

Reno?s eyes widen from the impact. The blow actually hit home cutting past his Hierro. His eyes widen as he hops a few feet back as his opponent did the same. Reno brings his right hand up to his face a s small trickle of blood runs down the side of his mouth. The human had drawn first blood he thinks to himself as he wipes it away. Something strange had just happened it was the same when he fired his Cero. A slight disturbance in the air around his opponents hand.  Reno?s eyes narrow as the thoughts cross his mind. He had a feeling what was going on but he couldn?t quite put his finger on it. With a snort  ?Congratulations human, you?ve drawn first blood. Now I have to play a little more seriously.? It hurt Reno?s pride that he had to tap into more of his power especially against a human. But he lets it go and dose what he didn?t want to do. 

A faint orange glow spirals around Reno then explodes out as he releases his reiatsu. In Soul Society sensors go off in the research lab but Reno hadn?t released to Espada level yet so they simply  start to redirect Marcus so that he is heading in the right direction. Meanwhile back in Karakura the asphalt begins to crack and shake as Reno roars loudly. Then in an instant he vanishes and connects with a blow to the humans midsection followed by a quick spinning kick to the back of the neck. As the human stumbles back Reno leaps back and holds both hands out in preparation


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

The two blows were within milliseconds of each other. To Carlos, it felt more like he'd been hit only once, even though there was localised damage in two distinct spots.

"Surge limiters deactivated."

The Spiritech Group were already aware Carlos was outmatched. But they, as much as he, wanted to see how far this could go. So far Carlos had only used his Reishi Disruption technique, alongside his naturally enhanced speed and strength. It was time to up the ante.

There was no Reiatsu, not from the heavily inlaid Reishi flooding Carlos's body. There was no sign of strength increases there. But watching Carlos stand up straight, turn and face Reno, staring into his opponent's next move, certainly made it look like he'd grown stronger.

Carlos raised a hand, and waited.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

Reno’s eyes narrow as the human falls into a stance rather then attack. Although the human didn’t seem more powerful, he gave the impression that he was. This didn’t really matter to the Espada. _ If he doesn’t come to me I’ll simply go to him._ was the thought that crossed his mind. With a static sound Reno disappears in an instant and comes in with a flurry of attacks. To his astonishment the human was able to block and evade the heavy handed blows that he was handing down.  In a split second that Reno throws an attack that is just a little off the human capitalizes and counters. A blow to the skull reels Reno, but the human hadn’t quite adjusted to the new output of Reiatsu. But that didn’t stop it from stumbling back. With ferocity the human continues pushing Reno with blows some that are dodged or blocked white others are simply absorbed by Reno. With a quick succession of  blows Reno is tossed into the air followed closely by the human. Reno has no chance to counter as the bottom of his coat is caught. With a spin Reno is sent plummeting to the ground with tremendous force. With a massive crash Reno craters the ground sending a shock wave that forces Canina to shield hers self from the winds.


Any normal opponent would have been finished by that last attack but Reno stands with a roar that causes the dust cloud to part and windows to shatter across the neighborhood. Releasing a little more of his power he bends down and gathers Reiatsu in his legs then with a crushing leap he vanishes into another Sonido and hits the human with a terrible shoulder tackle. With the attack stunning the human Reno reaches down and grabs him by the left ankle with a spin he send the boy spiraling toward the asphalt below. Then swinging  both hands in a rapid punching fashion  he unlashes a flurry of Bala


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Carlos hit the ground hard. It seemed this guy was really out to take him down. The rain of bala crashed down upon his body, cracking the ground around him. Before Carlos could react, a massive Cero followed the Bala storm, and pushed Carlos right through the street surface, into the sewers beneath the town.

Carlos bounced off the surface of the water, and flattened himself against the wall down there.

"This guy..." he breathed out heavily, "is tough."

"We've prepared a method of counterattacking him," the voice buzzed through Carlos's head, "Approach the rubble."

Carlos moved towards some of the larger pieces of road that had fallen down here. Raising his hand, a massive of spiritual threads burst out of it, wrapping around the rock. A few moments later, Carlos stepped back, a sword grasped in hand. The Spiritech Group had studied Shinigami enough to know how to produce artificial Zanpaktou. It had no inner spirit, but it was reinforced by a large amount of Reishi. It would serve well.

Another storm of bala crashed through the ceiling of the sewers, and Carlos dodged out of its way. A series of Cero blasted after it, creating hole after hole as Carlos ran forward. He had no Reiatsu evident, but the sword did, and Reno could now track him. 

Turning and running in the opposite direction, Carlos broke another Cero with his Reishi Disruption, and arrived back on the surface of the street. It was a nightmare, destruction everywhere. And it was only going to get worse.

Carlos rushed Reno, and slashed down at him with his new sword.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

Reno Could now follow this guy for some reason. But the reason became very apparent as the human dodges all of Reno’s onslaught and appears back on the surface with what of all things a Zanpaktou. Reno’s eyes fixate on the gleaming weapon. Now the human was moving much faster, but not fast enough for Reno to keep up with. But following and reacting was two different things as the sword almost moves too fast for Reno to compensate for. Barely able to get his arm up in time he deflects the blow but at the loss of the upper section of his right fist. A fine crimson mist covers the air in a red hue. Anger can be seen in Reno’s face as he looks to the human as a smug look crosses his face. Canina hollers out of fear for Reno’s life but she is quickly silenced as Reno’s anger drops as a calm smile falls over his face. Holding his nub up to the human bones start to stitch there selves back together as muscle and flesh mat itself to the exposed bone. 

Surprised the human attacks again but Reno releases his Reiatsu dangerously close to the Espada warning level. With a snapping grab Reno catches the blade and stops it in it’s tracks. With a powerful knee happening simultaneously as the grabbed the blade he sends the human back earthward. With a blitz like move Reno vanishes with another Sonido and appears above the human. Wrapping his hand around his opponent’s face he helps him to the ground. Bouncing off the impact Reno flips into the street with a wide grin spread across his lips.  “I know your not done yet. Get up come at me!”  He shouts as he is invigorated by the battle. His pupils dilate as he begins to psych himself as he drags his nails across what little of his chest shown through his coat. Blood trickled down his chest staining the white wrap around his waist, but the wounds were healing as he did it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Carlos was sent flying down the street. He planted a hand on the ground to flip himself rightwards, and skidded back, hand held tight on the sword.

Reiatsu was bursting from the blade, acting as the conduit for its owner.

Carlos had a massive amount of inner spiritual strength, but it was formless, untapped. The Spiritech group took this, and created a body fuelled by his own spirit. Carlos was strong, because he was strong. That was his way. But he still had untapped power, massive reserves of it. This sword was an item that would bring that out to the front.

Carlos rushed Reno, who swung at him. But Carlos had more speed and strength still. A cut opened over the Arrancar's chest.

The Arrancar spun around and attacked, but Carlos dodged back, and then pursued with his sword. Each swing was strong enough to cause the Arrancar to step back, and Carlos hounded him. The Arrancar roared, and pulled back a hand, a powerful Cero charging in it. Carlos lashed up and grabbed him by the wrist, directly using his Reishi Disruption to blow it here and now. He swung his blade down again, and scored a deeper cut.

"CARLOS GET BACK!"

That was the first time the overseer, the female monitoring Carlos addressed him by name. She too had been absorbed in this fight, but the scanners were now going off. A wave of Reiatsu hit Carlos like a tonne of bricks, and he was thrown through the air, hitting the ground and rolling down it.

A deadly glow surrounded Reno, who approached the downed Carlos.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

-Karakura War Zone-

Reno grew more crazed by the moment as the Reiatsu flowed around him. It escalated ever higher and higher. He couldn?t help himself now he was in full swing of the battle. His wounds stitched themselves closed as he approached the downed human. Back at the research facility in the Twelfth Division sensors went off  ?CODE RED??ESPADA IN THE HUMAN WORLD? the scientist went crazy as they try to figure out how far away Marcus was and just who the Espada was fighting. Back in Karakura Town Reno had, had enough as his left hand crosses his chest. A dimensional ripple appears around his hand as he dose. He then begins to pull and as he dose a handle begins to appear. A few moments later a large studded club is pulled from it?s hiding place. Not giving his opponent the time to register the weapon Reno brings it down hard. The ground splits and cracks as several of the surrounding buildings are leveled in the shockwave. But the human had moved and Reno had missed. There was only a large hole where the human once laid. With a twitch Reno maneuvers his club to the left and blocks an oncoming attack and defects it away effortlessly with out even looking that way . 

More Reiatsu flows from Reno?s body as he turns to face his human opponent. If Reno was in a talkative mood he would have thanked the human for making him get serious for the first time in a very long time. A skull briefly flashes in Reno?s left eye as he charges in with his club. He had activated his Eye of the Oni and looked into the immediate future of this fight. With a wave of his unused right hand he plants a Rift Mine in the escape path that the human would dodge into. With a growl he comes down with another  heavy blow.

-Outer Edge of Karakura- 

Marcus and his crew were moving as fast as they could to get to the ever changing local of the escalating Reiatsu. All the while the scientist were blaring new directions in his ear every two steps. Marcus finally gets fed up with it and hollers out.  ?Will you please stop hollering in my ear! I think we can track the energy from here, and yes were moving as fast as we can!!? he shouts as he presses the button on his earpiece.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 3, 2009)

"Let's get moving, where wasteing precious time just standing here."Rai grumbled she hated the cold. It made her unsettled and uneasy after the last time she fought a Hollow. Also, her hollow form was at huge disadvantages in this kind of terrianin fact if she where to use her hollow form in any cold enviroment she'd likly be signing her own death warrant even to 'lesser' shinigami and Hollow.

-Meanwhile-

"Guess it's time to see if this will work out Hikari."Marco muttered looking at his Zankaputo's hilt. He drew out and lunged the blade downwards into the earth and tapping into some Raistu he stored undergroud earlier. He pulled back his blade.
"Art of Binding #26 Curving Light."
"Art of Binding #7 Void Seal."
He sat back breathing heavily and smiled, "It worked... Now if Rai attacks me here I got a few surprises for her. Wait what time is it?"He looked at the sun to determine the time and quickly jumped up. "Sh**. I still havn't completed my paper work for capatain Isis." 
He used Shunpo but he suddernly shoot forward as one of his runes activated without any reason or command.
"What the hell?!"
He slammed into the barracks wall casuing the wall to collapse in on him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2009)

Ignacio dodged another eye-beam from the hollow. Ignacio turned to look back and saw the frog-like hollow opening it's mouth again. Ignacio prepared to dodge, but this time a slimy tongue came flying out. The tongue stretched over to Ignacio and wrapped around him. Ignacio screamed in pain as the tongue squeezed his body and a few bones were cracked. The tongue begin reeling him in, putting him closer and closer to the hollow's mouth. 

Ignacio chuckled, his eyes dark. The frog hollow didn't notice, it seemed that the beast was not intelligent. Ignacio whispered under his breath, "Helar." Suddenly ice begin to form around the beast's tongue. The monster begin to panick and moved his giant arms up grab it's tongue. Not a smart move. The monsters arms begin to freeze. Ignacio slammed his claw into the tongue, cracking it. 

The monster's eyes widened as Ignacio lept to the sand. The monster screamed in pain as it's tongue and arms fell off. It searched around frantically, looking for Ignacio. Ignacio smirked, as he climbed up the beasts back. "Nadar." he said softly and quietly. Then his claw became transparent. Ignacio then stuck it through the beast's back. Ignacio whispered, "Helar."

The monster begin to shake violently as it's body froze from the inside. It's heart no longer beat and it's lungs were icy cold. Soon the beast fell down, shaking the desert. Ignacio leapt off it's back and chuckled. "I hate myself for what I've become..." he said and silently begin to devour the beast.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -Karakura War Zone-
> 
> Reno grew more crazed by the moment as the Reiatsu flowed around him. It escalated ever higher and higher. He couldn?t help himself now he was in full swing of the battle. His wounds stitched themselves closed as he approached the downed human. Back at the research facility in the Twelfth Division sensors went off  ?CODE RED??ESPADA IN THE HUMAN WORLD? the scientist went crazy as they try to figure out how far away Marcus was and just who the Espada was fighting. Back in Karakura Town Reno had, had enough as his left hand crosses his chest. A dimensional ripple appears around his hand as he dose. He then begins to pull and as he dose a handle begins to appear. A few moments later a large studded club is pulled from it?s hiding place. Not giving his opponent the time to register the weapon Reno brings it down hard. The ground splits and cracks as several of the surrounding buildings are leveled in the shockwave. But the human had moved and Reno had missed. There was only a large hole where the human once laid. With a twitch Reno maneuvers his club to the left and blocks an oncoming attack and defects it away effortlessly with out even looking that way .
> 
> More Reiatsu flows from Reno?s body as he turns to face his human opponent. If Reno was in a talkative mood he would have thanked the human for making him get serious for the first time in a very long time. A skull briefly flashes in Reno?s left eye as he charges in with his club. He had activated his Eye of the Oni and looked into the immediate future of this fight. With a wave of his unused right hand he plants a Rift Mine in the escape path that the human would dodge into. With a growl he comes down with another  heavy blow.



Carlos rolled under the blow, and jumped away. A moment too late, he felt the explosion around his body.

Bursting from the smoke, he gasped as blood dripped from his right shoulder, his arm hanging in place by a few tendons. Massive damage covered the rest of his body; he was barely standing.

"Restoration at 450%."

The Zanpaktou Carlos was clutching returned to Reishi, and flowed in through Carlos's wounds. Artificial bodies were easier to repair than normal ones, and it didn't take very long for Carlos to pull himself back together.

"Increasing Reishi Density to 300%."

Carlos felt stronger now. Far stronger. And it showed. When Reno took the next swing at him, bringing his club down over his head onto Carlos, Carlos crossed his arms and took the blow.

"This is the maximum strength we can put through this body. We won't be doing anything more for you now."

"That's fine," Carlos said aloud, grinning widely. He threw his arms apart, knocking the club back, and slammed a fist forward. Pushed back by it, Reno swung his club down, which Carlos punched and stopped. Moving forward, Carlos threw punch after punch, each hitting the club, each further pushing the Arrancar back. Right hook, left hook, he clasped his hands together and brought them slamming down, hitting the club and knocking it to the ground. Getting his chance, he punched Reno directly in the face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

With Ssob-

"Gulp..." He walks down the path towards los noches with the man known as Eternal behind him. "You're shaking Arrancar." The eternal speaks. "AAAH~~~ DON'T KILL ME~~~" Ssob stands on one leg, the other lifted into the air and his hands blocking his face. "Do not be silly." The eternal walks past him. "I do not harm those who do not wish to harm me. I am a peaceful being you see." He turned to Ssob. "Do, Show me this power." He spoke. "uh... yeah...." Ssob blinked, still in his odd position. 

some time later they found themselves under the dome of las noches. "I see... An artificial sky." The jackal headed hollow holds his hand up to the artificial blue sky. "It's so ugly." He spoke. "The blue sky that blocks the sight of the stars. Don't you think so?" He turned to Ssob, Who was hiding behind a large chunk of broken building. "I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA BLOW IT UP!!!" ssob screamed in his head. "Uhh... yeah..." He nodded and agreed, He just didn't want to piss this guy off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

"For Arrancar," Eve was sitting on top of the broken building Ssob had hid himself behind, "It's perfect though. The best way we distance ourselves from the wild roots we emerged from."

Eve had sensed this power enter the dome, she had known it was coming from miles away. It was the only other thin with power that she knew was dangerous. It was ancient, as she was, and full of noble strength. It was, delightful to see.

She wound a few more strands of her Reiatsu inside the Hougyoku, clutched in her right fist. This would be an Arrancarisation that would go down in history.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

The light consumed the eternal, He could feel the strange spirit from the jewel shattering his hollow form. It was interesting, It was unexplainable, in the years he had lived a sensation he had never felt. "Truly, This is a miracle." He smiled as he emerged from the light. His body was wrapped in a simple white robe, tied with a white cloth at the waist. His features were normal, he was 5'11, with long flowing black hair down to the small of his back. His skin was tan, his eyes lined with black. an appearance fit for an Egyptian. His mask formed a small thin crown that circled around his head. 

His prized jewel sat at the center of his crown. "Ah. You are to easily targeted there my friend." He took the jewel from his crown and opened his robe, At the center of his chest was his hollow hole. He placed the jewel inside and fibers began to wrap around it, holding it suspended within his body. "There we are. Nice and safe." The eternal smirked. "Now, I must thank you Arrancar for this gift." He nodded to Ssob, then looked at the women who held the jewel, one like his own... though it seemed to  hold an even greater power.... The women too, She had a strange aura. 

"It's not like a hollows... though not too different... It seems like a subtle undertone within her spirit... I can't quite put my finger on it." The eternal thought to himself. "Though, This women has a jewel that can turn even myself into an arrancar.. With such ease. She must be strong." He nodded, He respected the strength the arrancar held. The odd power gifted to them. "N..n...now what are you going to do?" Ssob shuddered. "I do not know." The eternal spoke. "I wonder that myself."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Eve engaged The Eternal in a brief staring contest. It was at this point each acknowledged the hidden layers behind each others eyes. Eve paid close attention, however, as the he relocated the gem in his mask remains to his Hollow hole. Interesting.

"I am Alana, an Arrancar of this place, Las Noches," she introduced herself. "For one as powerful as yourself, perhaps a position of leadership should be considered? The ten strongest Arrancar form a group known as the Espada, whom rank from the strongest, number one, to the weakest, number ten. You," she placed a finger against the Eternal's chest, running it down his body, "Would surely be able to take the place of leader of the Espada, and by rights, ruler over the countless Arrancar we have gathered here."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

"I am Alana, an Arrancar of this place, Las Noches," she introduced herself. "For one as powerful as yourself, perhaps a position of leadership should be considered? The ten strongest Arrancar form a group known as the Espada, whom rank from the strongest, number one, to the weakest, number ten. You," she placed a finger against the Eternal's chest, running it down his body, "Would surely be able to take the place of leader of the Espada, and by rights, ruler over the countless Arrancar we have gathered here."

"It is a pleasure to meet you young Alana, I am Eternal. The name i was born with i no longer remember forgive me." He spoke simply. "As for the offer of leadership, I would not know what to say." He smirked a little. "I indeed have the power to lead. But it's a question whether or not others would have what i require of a servant." He placed his hand on Alana's cheek. "Would you think that they would be worthy of an eternal for their leader. Or is this army of which you speak too weak to stand in my presence?" 

Ssob was confused as to what was going on. "Uhh.... Ok... I'm.. Gonna go this way... you two... you enjoy your flirting... thing.... kay?" He was about to run when the eternal appeared in front of him, the sound of his sonido not reaching Ssob's ears for a few moments after the jackals arrival. "F..FAST!!!" Ssob thought to himself. "Please, Do not leave my friend." Ssob just nodded, The eternal then returned to Alana's position to continue their talk. "S...scary... he's too scary.... impossibly scary!" ssob thought to himself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Carlos rolled under the blow, and jumped away. A moment too late, he felt the explosion around his body.
> 
> Bursting from the smoke, he gasped as blood dripped from his right shoulder, his arm hanging in place by a few tendons. Massive damage covered the rest of his body; he was barely standing.
> 
> ...



The blow came with great surprise at Reno?s expense. A sickening cracking sound can be hear as the blow was so thunderous it sent out a shockwave that shattered nearby windows.  Reno went sailing from the blow and hit the ground hard. With a bounce he comes to a stop a few yards away. He struggles a  little as he pulls himself from the ground. Blood dripped to the ground and gathered in a little pool. A few moments later Reno has successfully pulled himself to his feet. Popping his neck his fractured skull stitches it self back together as the flow of blood flowing from his mouth and nose slowed to a trickle then stopped. Reno?s eyes narrow as he looks at the human hard with massive killer intent. A dark orange energy surrounds Reno as he begins to release the full extent of his true power. _ If this keeps up, I?ll have to release._ he thinks to himself as winds start to pick up a little as the Reiatsu flows around him like a maelstrom. His coat flaps in the wind. Every so often a number can be briefly seen.

Then with out warning Reno explodes from the spot he was standing in.  A hard heavy knee is blocked by his opponent but it is such a powerful strike that it takes both hands to stop it. With a smile Reno takes this opportunity to bring his club down aimed for the shoulders and neck region of the human.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

"Arrancar are not Hollow," Alana continued, "but there are traits that remain. Competitiveness. Bloodlust. A desire for power. Above all else, the knowledge that the strong must lead. Wherever you may go, you would be followed. By the grace of power, it is both right and duty to lead."

Alana spread her arms, and a number of Hollow burst from the sands they swum through beneath Las Noches. In the background, one of Chronos's giant snakes roared.

"Your power would temper us. And I can promise you this, there is no limit to the strength we would show to stand before the strong."

Eve tasted the words coming from Alana's mouth. The Arrancar had deep pride in her being, and Eve was easily able to speak of it. She was not a leader, although she set the trail others followed. This one would rule with power, confidence and wisdom. He was perfect.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> The blow came with great surprise at Reno?s expense. A sickening cracking sound can be hear as the blow was so thunderous it sent out a shockwave that shattered nearby windows.  Reno went sailing from the blow and hit the ground hard. With a bounce he comes to a stop a few yards away. He struggles a  little as he pulls himself from the ground. Blood dripped to the ground and gathered in a little pool. A few moments later Reno has successfully pulled himself to his feet. Popping his neck his fractured skull stitches it self back together as the flow of blood flowing from his mouth and nose slowed to a trickle then stopped. Reno?s eyes narrow as he looks at the human hard with massive killer intent. A dark orange energy surrounds Reno as he begins to release the full extent of his true power. _ If this keeps up, I?ll have to release._ he thinks to himself as winds start to pick up a little as the Reiatsu flows around him like a maelstrom. His coat flaps in the wind. Every so often a number can be briefly seen.
> 
> Then with out warning Reno explodes from the spot he was standing in.  A hard heavy knee is blocked by his opponent but it is such a powerful strike that it takes both hands to stop it. With a smile Reno takes this opportunity to bring his club down aimed for the shoulders and neck region of the human.



The blow breaks Carlos's neck and bones, but it does not tear him into two with the force, it does not pulverise him. Carlos breathed out, and his body repaired itself rapidly, as he pushed up, the club raising from his back as it restored itself.

His hands still grasping Reno's knee, Carlos rapidly changed his position, using the knee as a lever to pull himself out and shove both feet into Reno's gut. The Arrancar was pushed back, as Carlos too flipped back and landed on his feet.

Through the wounds that appeared when attacked, the framework of Reishi holding his body together, reinforcing it, strengthening and healing, could be seen. It was completely self contained, preventing loss.

Carlos breathed out. Maintaining his body with this much power was hard. The Spiritech group were rapidly attempting to stabalise his power. Instead of the original three days this body would last, the use of this much power had changed the limit to eight more minutes.

Carlos charged again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

"Arrancar are not Hollow," Alana continued, "but there are traits that remain. Competitiveness. Bloodlust. A desire for power. Above all else, the knowledge that the strong must lead. Wherever you may go, you would be followed. By the grace of power, it is both right and duty to lead."Alana spread her arms, and a number of Hollow burst from the sands they swum through beneath Las Noches. In the background, one of Chronos's giant snakes roared.
"Your power would temper us. And I can promise you this, there is no limit to the strength we would show to stand before the strong."

BOOM!!!! an explosion goes off behind the eternal. "Sorry, But i worked hard to get my position back, I won't be loosing it to you just yet." Ssob gulped. "It's... the primera!!!" he shouted, The eternal turned around to look at who crashed into the ground. "Damn straight it is." M.D Reaper, The man with the white poncho stood proudly. "I just got my title of number one back, I aint loosin it now, Got it?" He pointed his guns at the Eternal. "I'm gonna kick your ass and prove whose number one." 

This was a battle he wanted to fight, This guy ripped him a new one before. But Reaper was sure he could see his movements this time, And he would be able to see them because. "blow away the competition ca??n!" Reaper screams as his body begins to morph and change into his released state. "Ain't no one touchin me in this form got it!?" Reaper wasted no time in firing off plenty of bala from his finger tips.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Eve quickly appeared behind Ssob, grabbed him by the back of the clothes and vanished again. The two appeared on a tower top, quite some way away.

"I wouldn't want to be close to that," she spoke to herself as much as to Ssob, "We'll watch from here."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

The double blow to his gut sent Reno flying back. But him almost using all of his sealed strength had reinforced his Heirro to a plateau just beyond the strength of the attack. As he flew back his eyes caught the pure Reishi patchwork in the humans body. The answer then hits him like a ton of bricks as to what as going on. Why the human was so strong, why he could on occasion cancel out his Heirro. With a thud Reno lands and bounds a yard or two back. The human waste little time in charging back in. Reno detects an urgency in the movements now. In this state the human was at his most dangerous. Reno now knew to come out with as little recoup time as possible he would have to release into his full power. With a psychotic grin he releases his Reiatsu to it?s max capacity in his sealed state. The air grew heavy under  it?s weight forcing Canina to he knees as it grew hard for her to stay conscious. The weight also slowed the humans advance which completely stopped as Reno held his right hand up in an yielding manner.

 ?Congratulations are in order human, as my first real fight in this state you have pushed me further then any opponent I have faced in many centuries? Holding the right side of his coat out he reveals the number tattooed across his ribs under his pectoral.  ?I am Tres Espada Reno Draconia.? he says as he lets the coat drop back in place. Then he flips the club in his hand as he holds it in front of him. Now that the top of the club faced the ground the smile drops from Reno?s features.  ?Awaken El Pesadilla Reina? upon the command the club lengthens and segments. Each section begins to spin as the whole weapons turns white. The light expands and  covers Reno?s whole form. A dark sinister feeling is felt as the orb spirals then with a shattering sound the orb cracks and falls to the ground. Out of the aftermath of dust and debris steps Reno. The bone earrings have condenses and flowed along the  top of each ear and came off as points giving the impression of wolf like ears. The bandana now stops in front of his ears and drop in front of his ears and follow his beard. The labret piercing have vanishes and have reconnected to the mask that travels along the jaw line and appear to look like teeth. The top of the bandanna has gained the features of a crown. 

Reno?s teeth have also turned jagged like that of an animal and white platted armor covers his body (kinda like Grimjow) while bone like rings cover parts to his arms and go down the length of the arm and connects to gauntlet like claws on his hand. A thick tuft of hair sprouts from his back and crosses his shoulders. With a howl he announces that he was ready to rumble. Stage one of his two stage release was done and he was ready to fight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Carlos knew at this point he was screwed. He could detect Reiatsu. He knew he was outmatched. But he didn't care. He was going to see this fight to the end.

So he continued his charge, and managing to close the gap, threw a punch into Reno's gut. The Espada didn't even budge. His own punch sent Carlos bouncing down the street. He rolled heavily, trying to stand up, but Reno had already closed the gap and kicked him in the gut, sending him flying up into one of the nearby buildings. Even as Carlos was heaving himself out of the wreckage, people milling about at the destruction caused by some unknown source, Reno appeared through the hole in the building side, approaching Carlos.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2009)

Ignacio let out a cry of pain has his body begin to grow in size. Ignacio screamed again. Although he desired to become the strongest, he had know idea that evolution would be this painful. It was like a thousand hollows descending upon him. Ignacio's body shook violently with pain but inside his mind it was even worse. 

-Inside Ignacio's head.

Ignacio was standing before a crowd of hollows in some sort of colliseum. Ignacio looked at himself and realized that he was in a bull-fighting colliseum. Ignacio looked around frantically, trying to realize what was going on. However a group of hollows emerged from a black hole at the edge of the colliseum. Ignacio's eyes widened. He realized that these were the hollows he had eaten and killed. One hollow, the worm-like one slithered over to him and said. "You know you can't stop it. You can't stop the hunger! You can't stop us!" he taunted.

Ignacio growled and his eyes turned fierce. "I killed you before. I'll kill you all again! This time I'll make sure that you all can rest in peace together!" he said. Ignacio charged at the group of hollows and a massacre begin. The worm-like Hollow roared and fire came out of it's mouth. Ignacio dodged and manuevered himself behind the Hollow. Ignacio whispered and said, "Nadar."

Ignacio's hand became transparent and the Hollow attempted to slam it's tail at Ignacio, Ignacio jumped into the air and landed swiftly on the beast's tail. Ignacio smirked and said, "This is so easy." But before he could kill the hollow, a mouth emerged on the tip of the tail. Ignacio could only say one word.

"Shit."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

with Ssob-

he was thankful that Alan pulled him away from that in time. He had fought against reaper before, Though he was only joking. Reaper still moped the floor with him. He knew just how strong that man was and he was afraid of being near him. "T...thanks..." Ssob let out a sight of relief, being this far away. He was safe from the attacks and from the carnage, But he wasn't entirely sure he was going to be able to leave the tower without Alana. She seemed determined to watch the fight, Ssob had no interest in it, It scared him and knowing the victor would only frighten him more...

Reaper Vs the Eternal-

Reaper ceased fire when the cloud of smoke got to be too large. "Hehe, you dead already?" Reaper laughed. "Was that intent on hurting me?" The voice came from behind reaper, he turned and combined his fingers together to form a larger barrel. his hand is pointed directly at the eternal's face. "How did he get behind me so fast damn it." He fires off a shot, but the eternal's head moves in time to avoid the blast. he pulls back his fist to punch reaper, but as he goes to hit him Reaper vanishes with sonido.

"That time you hit me was a fluke." Reaper commented. "It won't happen again." His raised his hand and fired again, a large beam of red shot from it and headed straight for the eternal. "Your attacks are too straight forward and easy to read." He spoke from behind. "Heh, I knew you'd dodge it." Reaper smirked and suddenly the eternal vanished in a blast of red. "See ya." Reaper's other arm was pointed behind him. He had known the eternal would dodge so he prepared to attack from behind. 

"Your attack lacks power." The eternal commented, His skin was only slightly reddened by the attack, but it lacked enough power to burn off more then the first layer of his skin. "Shit, what the hell is this guy made of." Reaper sighed "Alright then." his fingers combined with the barrels in his hands, morphing both his arms into long gun barrels. "I'll move into close range for a while." He charged forward at the eternal and swung his right arm, The arrancar blocked with his left arm. Reaper placed the barrel of his left arm on the Eternals stomach and fired. 

When he blast cleared, the Eternal and reaper were standing still. the eternals robe had a hole the size of reapers barrel in it, the skin under the robe burned. "Ah, That is a much better attack." The eternal commented. "T..the hell is he...!?"  With that, the eternal raised his hand and smacked reaper away, causing him to bounce across the sand and destroy a tower on his way. "You would do better to find your opponents weakness and aim there." he spoke calmly. "fuck you." Reaper walked out a smoke cloud, his face bloodied. "I'll just kill you and keep my title once and for all!" He combines both his arms together. 

"I'm not playin around anymore!" a ball of purple energy begins to swell. "An attack of half this ones strength burned you pretty bad. So this should put you in the hospital!" As he screams, A beam twice as big as a normal cero is fired towards the Eternal, he simply stands and awaits the purple energy headed towards him with a disinterested look on his face.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

“Absolute Reishi Control. That is a nasty ability human. I wonder?” Reno says as he enters the building the weight of his Reiatsu causing more of the wall to crash down around him.  “I wonder if you can dissipate this?” he grunts as he hold his arm up again like the first time holding his pointer finger and middle finger out again. But this time the small orb spiraled into reality off the ends of the four inch long claws that came off Reno’s fingers. In this form he gathered the orange energy almost instantly. The orb expanded larger and larger until the ends of the orb touched the ceiling and ground at the same time. Then with a spiral the energy spirals back into the sized of a normal Cero as a glowing purple energy surrounded it.  “Each Espada is allowed a personalized Cero.” Reno speaks as he braces his body with his legs.  “This is mine human, be honored to see it. Particle Field Cero!” he shouts.

The attack rockets off his fingers and flies toward he opponent but it vanishes just millimeters off Reno’s finger tips as a black portal closes. Almost simultaneously another portal opens a meter behind the Human and the Cero flies out ready to destroy it’s intended target.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

"Combat data fully retrieved."

"Alright, terminate this shell."

The connection to Carlos's current body was cut even before the blast hit. The surge of power, on Carlos's suddenly deactivated body, was more than enough to completely incinerate it. This form was dead.

"Damn!" Carlos would have punched the side of the glass tube his consciousness reappeared in, had he had a hand. "I was doing so well!"

"The release of an Espada is a devastating force," the woman who was always in contact with him replied, "You should consider yourself proud you were able to match and even overcome his unreleased form."

Carlos sighed, and contented to remain within the damn tube. It'd take a little bit for the Spiritech group to process all this combat data and build him a new body.

"Hey, when do I get my real body back?" Carlos had a voice, spiritual within the tube, but processed and made mechanical on the outside.

"When we have enough data to make sure it will not be destroyed," the woman replied, making a few notes on her clipboard and wandering off.

"Damn," Carlos muttered under his breath, "Reno Draconia, huh? Next time, Espada, next time."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2009)

-Karakura War Zone-

A jagged smile crosses Reno’s lips as he sees the body get obliterated by his attack, the battle was long and hard but it had brought Reno much joy to think that there were such strong opponents in this world. But his pride did kind of hurt, a human did push him to releasing a portion of his power.   With a heavy sigh he breaths in as his body glows white and his Zanpaktou reforms in his left hand. His whole body was sore from the battle and he popped his neck to relive the stiffness that presented itself. As he turns to walk lout the door he suppresses his Reiatsu as he pushes his Zanpaktou back into it’s dimensional pocket. After running his right hand through his hair he stuffs both of them into his coat pockets as he walks back out of the hole in the building he had entered through. Tears almost form in Canina’s eyes as she sees him emerge from the building as she holds her left hand up to face allowing her knuckles to touch her lips. With a sigh of relief she charges him and gives him a big hug. Reno slightly winces in pain as he was able to pull one of his hands out of his pockets before she grabbed him.

Allowing the free arm to fall over her in a half hug he reassures her that it was over as he placed his head on hers.  “Do you think that music store is still standing?” he whispers. She pulls away from him with that comment with a WTF look on her face as she slams her fist into his ribs she shouts “You sure know how to ruin the mood Reno!” with an annoyed tone. Reno holds both hands up in the air and lets a goofy grin spread access his lips as the pain from the shot travels the entire length of his sore body. Tears form in the corners of his eyes,  “What did I say?” he asks. Canina’s eyes narrow at the question. “Never mind, lets just go get you drums set.” she says with a hiss as she folds her arms around her ribs and turns and starts to walk. Reno just stuffs both hands in his pockets as he follows, he didn’t even understand women when he was alive much less now.

- A Block Away-

As the team passed though Karakura the town’s state quickly started to dilapidate as the battle between the Espada and his opponent had taken it’s toll. All around him the stench of  death hung heavy in the air. All those lost souls. But their orders were absolute they could not stop they were shifted from search and locate to Seek and Purify. A spark of Reiatsu crossed Marcus’ senses as the large energy had shrank to that of a normal Hollow again. That meant one of two things either they were baited into a trap or, by the looks of the town, the Arrancncar was weakened from some tremendous battle.  “Come on boys, I sense two powers, they are trying to get away! “ he urges as he pushes forward even more with his Shunpo. His team agreed and pressed forward with all their might as well. Little could they know the horror they were going to place themselves in. 

-Karakura Music ULT-

Reno and Canina stood in front of the music shop, a sense of accomplishment seeing that he had to go though hell itself to get the damned Drums, fell over Reno . But before he could signal Ratbat to retrieve them they are quickly surrounded by the five members of the Black Ops sent by the Soul Society. “That was quick.” Canina commented as she eyed each Shinigami. Marcus steps out of his Shunpo  “I figured you were the leader.” Marcus says in an authoritative tone as he steps forward. Canina doesn’t comment back, but it was good that they fell for their false formation. She knew Reno was still hurting from his last battle so she had to draw the fire for a bit at least.   “Well if you have nothing to say….” Marcus says as he lifts his left hand. With a twist to the right he signals his men to attack her so they could eliminate the biggest threat. As the group converge on her they vanish. A sinister smile crosses Reno’s lips, these lackeys didn’t know what they were getting into, they weren’t even hight seated officer level much less Vice Captain or Captain  level.

Canina doesn’t even filch as she casually moves her left hand up to the crescent shaped sword above her shoulder while her right crosses her chest and latches onto the handle of the sword parallel to her underarm. To her the Black Ops members were only running toward her as they used Shunpo to close the short distance.  Pulling with both arms at the same time she un-sheaths her weapons and brings them out. She targets the Shinigami on her immediate left first. Two streaks of light cutting parallel across his chest as she performs a spinning hop catching the man in the chest between the cuts with a hard butterfly kick. As he starts to fly back she spins down onto her knees and lashes out with a cut to the next closes Shinigami. This knocks the Shnigami off balance and causes him to fall toward the ground. With the precision of a assassin the two swords rocket down and from the arc she had brought them up into and she pierces his lung and throat while the body was still in the air. Pushing up with her legs she splits another Shinigami from crotch to  throat as she leaps over a sweep from another of the Black Ops member then she splits the fifth  from throat to crotch as she lands again. All that was left was the sweeping forth member and he was charging with his Zanpaktou. Spinning in place she stabs the man in the forearm of his sword wielding arm causing him to drop the weapon, throwing her self into the opposite spin she slams her other sword into the mans spine. Spinning one last time she pulls both her weapons from the man allowing him to collapse where he stood.

With the carnage now over the first man she had cut hit’s the wall of the music store then rolls to the ground and almost instantly bleeds out. Sweat formed on Marcus’ head as he pulls his Zanpaktou from his sheath, all that action had happened in the span of a second, if he wasn’t so well trained all he would have seen was the flashes of her blades.  “I’ll move you from that spot.” Marcus says as he shunpos toward her. In the next instant the clashing of sword on sword can be hear as Marcus assaults Canina with a flurry off attacks. Like Marcus said she was forced to back pedal as she defended herself. The sparks lit up the area for all to see that could. With a powerful over hand blow Marcus comes down on Canina. She holds both of her swords in a scissor fashion to block the blow. Sparks fly again as the power of the attack forces her feet into the ground , she is pushed back  tearing up more of the asphalt as Marcus pushes forward.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2009)

Ignacio dodged a fire ball from the worm hollow. Fighting this thing was a pain in the ass. Ignacio dodged another swipe from a hollow, and slammed his claw into the hollow's head. It came straight off. Ignacio crushed it with his foot and jumped into the air. The worm hollow spit out a fire ball which Ignacio dodged. Ignacio landed on the wall, and leapt at the monster's back. The hollow let out a roar and it's tail pointed at Ignacio. The mouth on the tail opened, revealing a circular mouth with sharp teeth. The tail sent out a fire ball. Ignacio smirked and dodged. The fireball then slammed into the hollow's back. The Hollow screamed in pain and it's body soon caught on fire. 

Ignacio smirked but he had to dodge because a fist came flying at him. "Remember me!" screamed a Hollow with a bull mask, his voice shrill and high. Ignacio chuckled. "Yeah. I remember you. Your that guy I killed." Ignacio's hand became transparent and he stuck it through the hollow's head, ripping out it's brain. Ignacio squeezed it tight and it popped, thick blood now over Ignacio. Ignacio's eyes were wide and fierce.

"Bring it! I'll kill you all!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

Reaper Vs The Eternal-

"Good... Good indeed..." The eternal comments as the cloud settles. "That attack, Was impressive." His body was bloodied, his clothes torn. "I feel honored to have faced you at this level." He slowly creeps towards Reaper, As he does so, his hand moves to his him, Then, As he makes the motion of drawing a sword. A strange light begins to form. "This should be an even larger honor for you." The light fades into a silver blade, curved in a strange manner. "D...damn it... my strongest attack..." Reaper had no strategy he could use on this guy. His power wasn't enough, The bloodied man continues to walk towards him. 

"Wait." Reaper notices something in the eternal's chest. "That jewel.. I got it..." He charges forward and points his arm at his opponents chest. "I'll cut off his power!" Reaper smirks. "Sorry." The eternal appears behind reaper and slices downward with his blade, The espada had no chance, a large slash appears across his back. "GUAH!!!" Reaper falls to the ground. "It's not quite over yet is it." The eternal asked as Reaper turned around and placed both his hands together again. "No...pe." Reaper smirked and charged up the purple energy. "Pity." The Eternal holds out his hand and a white mass begins to form. BOOOOOOOM!!!!! an energy erupts that shakes the whole of los noches. "WAAAH~~~~" Ssob screams as the force of the explosion knocks him over.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

Eve stood as the winds of force rushed past her. This guy was really something. Stronger than many things Eve had witnessed in her lifetime.

She fluctuated her Reiatsu slightly, enough to garner attention. She wanted to see what he'd do next, and bringing him back to her side was the best move for now.

There was no way to tell if Reaper had survived, not from this distance. He was valuable, losing him would be a blow for the Espada. But if that was what it took to gain the Eternal, that was the price to be paid.

Strength was the law here. Eve waited to see whether he would return.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

The eternal walked out of a cloud of smoke, his body drenched in blood. It was the first battle he had been in for so very long.. nothing like his last one.. nothing... he was the victor this time. "D...damn it....." Reapers hand reaches out and grabs onto the eternals leg. "I'm... not dead... yet...." He coughs and blood spills from his mouth, the dust settles to reveal his right leg and left arm missing, as well as his left leg below the knee. "You have indeed survived." The eternal commented with a bloodied grin. "Feel honored to have fought with me and lived, Though i tried to eliminate you." He turned away. 

"D...damn it... I... i wont... be a privion.... i wont be...." Reaper coughed, He could regenerate the lost limbs, But he would not be allowed back into the espada, not with his man as the leader... he knew it... "I do not know what that is." The Eternal commented. "I only know, You have lost. Do not disgrace yourself anymore." He turned around. "It should be fine this way. A battle to decide who is strongest, The one left standing should obviously be the victor. This is the way of the hollow." Reaper coughed and more blood spilled the ground. "We.. arrancar have... regained.. humanity..." CRACK!!! The eternal steps on his hand. "GUAH!!!!" "Then, Live with dignity." The eternal had spoken. "For i will not spare you a second time."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2009)

"Ah, he did live," Eve's senses picked up on Reaper, though his pride was certainly putting a useby date on his lifespan. Stupid males.

"Ssob," she looked over her shoulder, "You should probably head away. Reaper's going to be in a bad mood."

Eve appeared on the fringes of the battle zone between Reaper and the Eternal. She waited.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2009)

"Such a sorry state." Supremo sat atop reapers body as the eternal walked away. "Damn it... get off me supremo!! i wont become a privion... not now..." he gripped the sand between his fingers. "So, You shall be a fallen espada, one who can no longer sit wit the gods." Supremo sighed. "Your pride is your downfall Reaper." Supremo stood up and picked up what was left up reaper. "Come along then, We'll have you healed up in no time." Supremo vanished in a sonido to take Reaper to heal. 

"Ah." Alana had come into the Eternals view. "Greetings." He spoke to her, His body covered in blood. One was unable to tell if he even had clothes on anymore."I would hope you know of a place i can clean up at. I wish to rid myself of this stench of blood." 

With Ssob-

"Scary... it's so scary... these guys... too strong...." He stumbled backward. "Even Alana... so scary... her speech..." he cowered. "I dunno wanna do this anymore~~~" Ssob cried. "Geez, You're so loud." A familiar voice was heard from above, Ssob perked up and saw Ereki sitting atop a doorway. "Eh? What are you doing here?" He asked. "S..shut up... it's not like i was worried." Ereki blushed. "Ko... Sent me here, She said she needed to watch after the new guys since they are just gilian and dumb... Plus, one of them tried to eat soap." Ssob blinked. "I see...." He nodded. "Ok let's-" Before he can finish, Ereki dropped down in front of him. "Ah? Ereki?" She was looking down at the ground. "S...stupid!" Her arms reach out and wrap around Ssob's neck, pulling him into a hug. "You coulda been hurt hanging around those two!" Ssob's face turned from shock to a smile. "I'm fine... Alana pulled me away in time." Her could hear faint whimpers, Ereki was holding back her tears... Always the tough one... ssob smiled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2009)

"Of course," Alana sweeped into a bow, "Primera-sama."

She would organise a meeting soon, where the other Espada would stand before their new leader. The Espada was a turbulent group, but finally, there was at least some stability to be had. No one would surpass this one. Eve believed that fully.

"If you come with me, I will direct you to a place you may bathe. It will take a small amount of time to prepare quarters for you, however."

Eve stepped towards the Eternal, and placed a hand against his chest. Her ability, so like teleportation, but more a relocating of oneself by reality, was active with a thought. The two stood outside her own room.

"After you," she bowed once more.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2009)

With a grunt Canina plants her feet firmer into the ground abruptly halting Marcus’ momentum forward. The sudden stop jolted him off balance giving Canina an opening to counter attack which she did as she threw Marcus’ blade to the side. In a flash a X shaped flash cuts across Marcus’ chest. He is able to leap back avoiding deeper cuts then he had received. A X shaped cut in his uniform opens up as small scratches appears on his chest  etching  a shallow wound. A small trickle of blood runs from the wound as he looks down in half disbelief half alarm. Taking his eyes off his opponent was a novice mistake though and Canina pressed the advantage. Sparks fly as she is the one to go on the offensive this time. Marcus is now the one losing ground as he is pressed by her attacks, he needed an opening just a brief chance that he could release his sword. The two fight around the area as Reno watched with amusement, at least this guy did fall in the first attack that Canina threw. His mild amusement was about to be brushed aside though as Marcus formulated his strategy. 

 “Bakudo No. 4 Byakurai.” Are the words that escape Marcus’ lips as he pulls his left hand from his sword’s handle and points it toward her with his pointer finger leading the push. A tiny pale white spark momentarily appears before an arc of electricity fires toward Canina’s center. The small spark that preceded the attack gave her enough time to dodge but the attack had done it’s job and halted her assault. While she turned back to re-establish her attack she is greeted by Marcus’ left foot to her abdomen. Her Hierro was enough to absorb most of the impact but she was still doubled over from the blow and forced back. Marcus takes this opportunity to leap back as he brings his Zanpaktou to chest level.  “Rend Flesh From Bone, Rise Cerberus!” he shouts as he runs his left hand down the length of his weapon. Black Flames erupts around Marcus as his blade glows white and starts to twist and morph into it’s Shikia state. A moment after the flames completely consume Marcus and he then steps out of the fire holding his newly released Zanpaktou. 

Reno’s eyes focus in on the Shinigami that was now surrounded by very intense black flames. Calculating by Marcus’ escalating Reiatsu he could instantly tell that Canina wouldn’t even get the chance to release, even if she did it may not help her. Marcus now invigorated with the power he now brought out bounced on his left foot before he vanished from view. ’_Shit_ Canina though as he vanished she couldn’t keep up. Her whole body then freezes as she feels the Shinigami’s Reiatsu above her. She knew that she was done for she couldn’t bring her swords up fast enough she just knew she was going to be cut down by this pompous Shinigami. At the last possible second a form appears in front of Canina. Her eyes cut up in time to see Reno’s right hand fire upwards and catch the incoming flaming sword. Reno cracks as smile as his eyes meets Marcus’ eyes. They were wide in surprise that this Arrancar ,that he thought was the lackey, caught his released Zanpaktou with his bare hand.  “Oh SHIT!” are the words that escapes his lips as Reno slams his fist into the Shinigami’s gut. 

While Marcus was still in midair Reno pulls his fist from Marcus’ gut and wraps it around his throat and in a pulling motion he help the hapless man back to the ground. With a bounce Marcus hits the ground and comes back up off the ground. In that spilt moment Reno slams him hard with a right cross that sends Marcus skidding down the lane. Busting into a run Reno catches up with the Shinigami and lands a solid kick to his gut that sends him skyward. Still in the motion Reno connects with a hard knee that forces Marcus to spin back in the Arrancar direction. Marcus’ eyes crack open as he hears the rustling of the Espada’s pants but by then it was far too late to try and counter as Reno spins in. A hard butterfly kick connects with Marcus’ sternum. He is sent flying away from the Espada with tremendous force. He slams into and breaks through several telephone poles before he bounces to a stop two blacks away as Reno stands from his kneeling position after he landed. Marcus coughs blood as he tries to pull himself to his feet.

As he struggles to right himself he hits the button on his ear piece.  “Damn it, get me permission to lift this infernal seal.” he coughs as he collapses back to the ground. A wide smile crosses Reno’s lips as a static sound follows his Sonido. In an instant he is next to Marcus and is pulling the battered man to his feet by his throat. As he lets go of his grip he rains down a volley of blows that keep Marcus on his feet and pushes him back. Reno slowly advances as he pushes Marcus back. More blood flows from Marcus’ mouth as the blows are hammered into his chest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Azalea had seemed to become content with following behind Chronos. What she thought, he could not fathom. But for now he was simply happy to have another being alongside him. This situation worried him. He knew right from the start of the dangers that were posed in the centre of this world.
> 
> Nire and Negos were following behind. Each wanted to find Latas again. Terratail was approaching as well. They all had a stake in this.
> 
> ...



The sparks raining from Chronos's blade of fire cast illumination in the darkness. The impenetrable darkness had settled around the Demon, and it rushed Chronos time after time. He countered it, turning it aside with his blade, but he knew it was just testing him.

Where Negos and Azalea had gone, he could not tell in the darkness. Nire was gone. Terratail was still trying to find a large enough passage to here.

"I'll finish this," Chronos slammed his palms together, and a bright red glow formed between them. When he pulled his palms apart, a cero floated happily in the air, a stable red orb. With a flick of his hand, Chronos sent the Cero spiralling into the darkness. Cero after Cero he released, each aiding in lighting the underground. Soon enough, the creature was surrounded.

The glowing red light illuminated its form. Though its body was black now, Chronos and Negos both knew the shape. It was without a doubt Latas.

Chronos clenched his fist, and all the Cero around Latas exploded. The flare of light let him see further into the darkness, and he saw Azalea pressed up against the back wall, surrounded by fierce Reiatsu. Chronos realised then she was dangerously strong, but her inexperience and youth meant she was afraid. A frightened being with that much power was the most dangerous thing, however. He would have to comprehend a way to deal with that.

For now though, the being Latas had been mutated into must be destroyed. And then the vessel of this mutation, Asesa. And after that, whatever had caused Asesa to become this horror.

"Ha!' Chronos raised both arms, and a mass of wind began to circle him. Lighting crackled within the winds, and pointing both hands at the dust ahead, bolts of fury struck through them.

Chronos would not lose this. He would not allow it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2009)

With Ssob-

"Sigh~" He returned to his room with Ereki. "Ah~~ You're back~~" Kou pounced on him. "I missed you." Kou smiled, her chest cutting off Ssob's air. "Is that what you like?" Goguru copied what Kou did with her chest. "I wanna join~~" Sel giggled and jumped ontop of Ssob. "Very well master, We shall let you have your privacy." The four male fracion stepped out of the room. "IT'S NOT LIKE THAT~~~" Ssob screamed, trying to free himself. "Geez, Grow a pair will you." Ereki reached down and pulled Ssob out of the suffocation session. her face bright red. "Is, that something you like... pervert." She spoke as she turned away from him. "ARA! They did it on their own!!" Ssob screamed. 

"I thought you liked that master." Goguru stood up and grabbed Ssob's arm, pressing against him. "I want to make master happy." Ssob's face turned bright red. "I just thought it was fun~~" Sel laughed. "I wont lose!" Kou copied Goguru. "SO CONFUSED!!" Ssob cried out. "Cut it out you two!" Ereki pushed them away. "Geez, Ssob's not that kinda guy." Ssob bowed to Ereki. "The mighty queen of power has freed me from this torment." Ereki sweatdropped. "Look... You're an espada Ssob, I'm just a fracion... you gotta stick up for yourself." Ssob sighed and stood back up. "It's not me... no matter how much i try.. it's not me." He smiled. "I'm just a simpleton... I wasn't made to be strong.. i was made to be simple.. That's how i've always been." 

"Then change." Ereki grinned. "Stupid." Ssob smiled back. "I will be more assertive if that is what you like master." Goguru lifted her shirt. "I wont lose~~~!!!" Kou followed. "TOO MUCH!!!" Ssob's nose rocketed out blood and he flew through the air. "I wanna try it too~~" Sel laughed. "Honestly Kou...." Ereki facepalmed. "I saw ssob first~~" she whined.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 4, 2009)

The battle was over, dead Hollows all lay on the ground. Ignacio was one of the Hollows. Although he had killed most of the Hollows, Ignacio had been fatally injured. Suddenly the Hollows begin to break down converting into spirit particles. The particles all flew together in a circle, swirling and growing in mass. The many hollows now stood as one towering giant. The new hollow had a white mask with a long pointed nose. Suddenly the mask begin begin to crack. Finally it fell to pieces. Underneath this mask was another mask. This one however was bestial and long. Only one Hollow and gained self-awareness, and that was Ignacio. Now he was in control. Ignacio begin to laugh demonically.

"I'll become the strongest!"

--------

In the real world, there was a towering hollow with a Gillian mask. The Hollow soon let out a moan as it's mask begin to crack. Finally it fell to pieces and all that remained was Ignacio's mask. Ignacio chuckled. "I guess the others were to weak."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 6, 2009)

Marco pushed himself up throwing the wooden beams off him. He put his hand behide the back of his neck and smiled. 

"Hehe, sorry guys. Guess I just went abit too fast, you know how it is. Speed = Stranght of an object and therefore, would deal more damage. I dont need to explain it I'm sure."

_This is just starting to become choatic now I cant even control what runes become active even when my Zankaputo is meant to be sealed... If this keeps up I may as well kill myself or end up causing harm._

He turned and left leaving everyone that was in the barracks behide. Heading for the Shikai gate. Along the way he thought about his past as he very often did and tried to reflect on things. He was hoping for a quite trip to the human's diemension and hopefully, hollows will avoid him giving him some fun at finding them. He found it boring when a hollow was stupid enough to directly attack him. After all, not meny hollow had a spirit pressure similiar or even equal to his own; at least not a basic hollow.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

The volley lasted a little more then a few seconds, but to Marcus it seemed like an eternity as he waited for his answer. But all he herd was a static silence coming from the other end. With a snatching grab Reno cinches Marcus’ uniform  with his left hand and  holds him up.  Pulling back as far as he can with his right arm, Reno comes across Marcus’ face with a devastating right cross. Releasing his grip Marcus is sent into a spiraling flight.  Back at the Research and Development department they can only monitor the situation until the word is given to allow Marcus to lift his seal.  A loud crash comes over their equipment as  Marcus barrels though a wall. The acting head pushes a button and speaks, “Hold on Marcus, we should be getting word on the seal situation in a moment!” he says with a urgent tone. Back in the human world Reno falls to one knee the wall he sent Marcus threw collapses around the downed Shinigami.

Marcus stirs a little as the scientist word’s blare though his head set.  _ Wonderful_ he thinks as he looks over to his opponent.  “What have we here?” he mumbles to himself as he looks over at Reno who was down on one knee. That is when it hit him. He must have been the Arrancar that helped turn this town into a war zone. With hope renewed Marcus stands as he releases more of his Reiatsu. The black flames of the void swirl around Marcus as he separates his sword at the handle. Reno holds his hand up to his face as he stands back up shielding his eyes from the heat. With a flick of his wrist Marcus sends a wave of jet black flames at Reno. As the flames near their intended target Marcus uses Shunpo to set up the rest of his attack. Reno sees through this though as he casually swats the wave of flames away he swings out with his free arm and deflects Marcus’ incoming attack with his wrist. 

With a vile grin Reno reaches down and  grabs the Reiatsu chain and pulls Marcus in. With a vile head butt he sends Marcus stumbling back. Not detoured though  Marcus quickly recovers and comes back in swinging with all his might with surgical strikes. But Reno was just too much as he didn’t even move from the spot he was standing in as he dodges and blocks all of Marcus’ attack. With a thrust of his hand Reno stops Marcus’ offensive and with a powerful thrust kick he sends the Shinigami skidding away from him. Reno shook his head as he walked up to Marcus.  “You don’t even mach that human I fought earlier, you are pathetic Shinigami. Prepare to become a part of me.” Reno says with a sinister tone as he makes his way up to Marcus.  Almost all hope drains from Marcus’ body as he feels his opponent starting to release his massive Reiatsu. Suddenly his earpiece buzzes to life.

“Permission to release your seal has been granted, a counter strike force is also on it’s way hang in there Officer.” A glint of hope returns as he grabs at his uniform and pulls it aside revealing a tattoo that represented the Second Division as well as the sealed state he was in.  “Limit Release!” is what Marcus screams as he stands back to his feet. The seal breaks and vanishes off his chest as he is given the full use of his power. A swirling blanket of Reiatsu covers the area as Marcus releases the full potential of his power. Reno’s eyes narrow as he braces his body against the strength of the power he was feeling.  “What this? Where did this strength come from?” he ask as a smile crosses his lips. Marcus eyes fall on his opponent  “It’s simple Arrancar, any Shinigami that is Vice Captain level or stronger has a seal placed on them, I have released that seal, and now I will end this.” Marcus proclaims as he holds both of his weapons up.  “BAN-KAI!!” As   Marcus shouts this; him and a large area around him is consumed by a large black fire ball. Canina shilds herself as she positions herself in a safer place. Reno’s eyes flash as Marcus’ Reiatsu shoots though the roof. 

Moments later part of the fireball splits as a giant paw rockets out. Followed soon by another. Reno can hear a menacing growl as three sets of eyes blaze into existence inside the giant ball of flames.  The beast then emerges from the flames with Marcus decked out in shiny black Roman armor riding atop the beast controlling it’s actions. Concentrated black flames in the form of drool falls to the ground from the beast’s mouth  burning deep into the street. Reno shoves his hands back into his pockets as he admired the Marcus’ power.  “So this is a Bankia, I’ve always wonder what one looked like.” he says with a smile. Marcus only pulls on the chains in his left hand causing the left head to spew a mouthful of Hells fury onto his opponent.  A smile almost crosses Marcus’ lips but he is caught as Reno appears, unscathed, in front of his Bankai’s middle head.  “How sad I was hoping that this would have at least posed a little more of a challenge.” Reno says with a sigh as he plunges the pointer and middle finger of his right hand into the creatures head. Moments later a orange energy rips though the Bankai’s body. Marcus’ eyes widen, his Bankai was beaten with one Cero. As the beast vanishes Reno’s Zanpaktou returns to it’s sealed state and appears in his sheath as his armor fades away. 

Lashing out with his right hand Reno grabs Marcus by the throat as he falls.  “Game, set match.” Reno says with a grin as he begins to squeeze, Marcus‘ hands shoot up and wrap around Reno‘s arm as he tries to leverage himself. To Marcus it appeared it was over, but as the life starts to leave Marcus’ body Soifon appears from a Shunpo and strikes out with her released Suzumebachi. Reno’s eyes widen as he feels her approach as he releases his grip on Marcus and shoots his hand up and intercepts Soifon’s attack.  “How very Dangerous Captain-san.” Reno says as Soifon’s expression twist to surprise.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With Akira-

"t..that's... That's insane! How could you suggest i do that!?" Akira shouts. "Do you believe you will be allowed to live a peaceful life here akira?" Naval asks him. "Do you believe that you will be let go at some point? No, You've already gained control of your inner beast, You haven't gone nutz in a long time. So, why do they keep you locked up? Have they learned nothing? or is what they've learned being kept secret so they can keep you here longer?" Hovel sighed. 

"Where would i go if i wasn't here?" Akira asked. "There is no place for me." He looked down with sad eyes. "You have friends in the human world right, People who would look after you. You wouldn't be bound by the laws of Soul society anymore, you could be free Akira." Akira slowly looked up. "Why.. are you even telling me this." He asked. "I don't want to see you trapped here any longer. I've lived a long time, Longer then you. So i know when things are starting to look bad." He let out a sigh. 

"I don't want to come off as evil, But sometimes.. We shouldn't let people who don't deserve power have it." He placed his hand on the glass. "Akira, This power, you deserve it. You can use the power of the Vaizard for good.. Erase the mistakes of 200 years past... as someone who saw them first hand, I beg you to use your power to save this world." Akira just blinked then sighed. "Somehow... You make me want to burst out of this cage." "You've got the power to do it." Hovel smirked.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2009)

Three days had passed since Ignacio had become a Gillian. Now Hollows avoided him when he stalked the desert. Ignacio still needed food though, so if they didn't come out, he would make them. Ignacio towered over the village of hollows. Ignacio chuckled. When Hollows came together like this, it made them easier to kill. A few Hollows saw the approaching Ignacio and tried to close the gates. Ignacio let them. It wouldn't help them at all. 

Ignacio raised his foot and activated Nadar. Ignacio's giant foot slammed through the gates, crushing the village and it's idiotic people. Ignacio shook his head. Foolish Hollows.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With Max,One month after Neku left-

  It was late, Max was growing tired, He?d fought off atleast twenty hollows already. ?Why are they all coming at me!!? Max cried out, He turns back and forms twenty spears made of air that fire out and crush five hollows.  Each one is peirced by four of the air blade. He continues to run through the Streets, The Joutei have been quiet lately, He had no idea what they were planning? But they sure as hell weren?t fighting off these hollow. ?Damn it, Why are there so many!? Max?s hand passes by a toy store and ten toy dogs break out of the glass. ?Alright boys!? He says holding up his head. ?Spread out and find the source of these hollow! They?ve got to be coming out of a main gate somewhere alright!? The dogs bark and run off ahead of Max. 

  In the month since Neku left, Max has changed. He?s grown stronger in fighting and even with Liz. He?s got a good relationship going with her now and she even understands him having to fight these creatures. While it?s faint, She can see the blurry outlines of Hollow. Haruko has grown more distant by the day however, Max tries to comfort her but it?s becoming even more difficult.. ?Damn it Neku..? Max fires a spear of air at some powerlines and manipulates it into a suit of armor and a sword.  ?Now!? He extends his sword into multiple spears, They fly into the air and stab a creature invisible to the human eye. ?Guhh?. B?brat?.? The hollow coughs before vanishing. 

  Max?s spears return to his sword and he continues his charge down the street. ?RUFF RUFF!!!? One of the dogs had returned. ?Alright, Did you find the main tunnel!?? Max asks, the dog nods. ?Good boy! Lead me to it!? The dog turns around and Max follows. He jumps through an Alley, slicing down five more hollow.  ?RUFF! RUFF!!? the dog barks and points out a small hollow sitting on a crate, a gargantia open behind him letting more and more hollow through. ?Who.. who are you!? Max shouts. ?I am a simple follower of the great Espada.? The hollow stands up to reveal himself as an arrancar. His body was thin, His hair was short and blonde, His mask formed a half pair of winged glasses on his right side.  His clothing was a normal long sleeved outfit  and pants.

  ?Please, Do not disturb my buisiness here. These hollow must consume more souls in order to be worthy of becoming Primera-sama?s fraction.?  Max?s eye twitches. ?You son of a bitch? WOLF OF THUNDER!? His armor and sword break apart to form a largewolf made of electrcity. ?GROWR!!!? it growls, Causing the lights around to flicker.  ?Oh? Manipulation. What an interesting Ability. However sadly for you it means that you are weak physically.? The arrancar commented, drawing a blade from his sleeve.  The blade was only the size of a small dagger,  it had no sheath, there was no need for one. ?I?ll show you.? 

  He slashed down and Max?s wolf was destroyed. ?W..what!?? Max steps back. ?You see, your wolf is gone  now.? VZZT! He vanishes and appears behind Max. ?Fool, I can see every step!? Max turns and punches the Arrancars jaw. ?OW!!!? he screams holding his fist. ?You see, You lack phyiscal strength.? WHAM!! The arrancar Knees Max?s gut, his feet are pulled off of the ground, The arrancar spins and kicks Max through a building.  ?D..damn it..? Max held out his hand. ?Cage of earth!? The ground around the arrancar wrapped around him to form a bird cage. ?Cute.? The arrancar spoke. ?But honestly.? He slashes at the bars and cuts himself out. ?You should work on strengthening the amount of spirit you place in your manipulations.? 

  The arrancar begins to step towards Max. ?D..damn it?? Max crawls backward across the street as the blonde arrancar walks through the hole in the building.  Suddenly, Max is stopped by something. He turns to see a pair of legs in a black outfit, ?A?shinigami?? Max thinks he goes to look up but a bright light is released from the Shinigami. ?What?s this!?? A purple blast heads towards the Arrancar, He tilts his head to avoid the attack. ?Ah, Good reflexes Arrancar!? The voice calls out. ?I? I know that voice..? Max rubs his eyes trying to get them to re-focus to the dark. ?Stay here Max, I?ll handle it.? 

  The shinigami walks past Max, His eyes slowly refocus and he can see that the shinigami appears to be wearing.. headphones? And his hair was odd too, orange/brown and wild? It couldn?t be? ?N?no way?? Max sat in shock. ?I?isac!?  The shinigami turns around and smiles, ?IT IS YOU ISAC!!!? Isac nods. ?Yeah, Good to see you. Now, If you?ll excuse me.? He raises his blade. ?Fatal fury!? With a slash, Four blades of light are released towards the Arrancar.


 ?What the hell is this!? The arrancar jumps out of the way. Isac jumps into the air and stabs his sword into the ground. ?SHAKING THRONE!? He begins to twist his blade causing the entire place to shake. ?W..wha!? The arrancar, Still inside the building has no choice but to watch the building come crashing down on him. "That's how we Shinigami do it." Isac pulls his Zanpakto from the ground, rests it on his shoulder and grins.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2009)

Ignacio felt the change. He felt his body evolving. He knew it was time. His mask begin to crack and his body was being converted into reiatsu. Ignacio was relieved. Last time his transformation had been painful and he had to fight the hollows he had killed before. Ignacio wondered what he would like in his new form. He also wanted to know how strong he would become. Ignacio started to shrink, becoming smaller and smaller every second. His mask completly broke and the fragments flew around his shadowed face. Finally a wave of reiatsu was emitted from Ignacio.

Ignacio fell to the ground. His body felt different. Ignacio looked at his arms and his eyes widened. On each arm, he had a spiked blade jutting out of his arm. Ignacio swung his blade and a wave of powerful air came from it. Ignacio grinned. He could feel the power in his new form. 

It was time for a test drive.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> The sparks raining from Chronos's blade of fire cast illumination in the darkness. The impenetrable darkness had settled around the Demon, and it rushed Chronos time after time. He countered it, turning it aside with his blade, but he knew it was just testing him.
> 
> Where Negos and Azalea had gone, he could not tell in the darkness. Nire was gone. Terratail was still trying to find a large enough passage to here.
> 
> ...



The cracking of stone announced a great weight upon it, and moments later Terratail burst through the stone wall and into the giant room. He huffed as Negos landed on his head, and scanned the area. There was a strange being pressed up against the far wall, releasing an odd but powerful Reiatsu. Chronos was in the centre of the room, radiating a decent measure of his own strength, sword clutched in hand. 

Amidst the clearing smoke before Chronos, a mass of blackness was painted across the floor. Slowly it rippled, and began to pulse, gathering together into a single ball. And from that ball, a shape took form.

"Latas," Terratail began to plod forward, "What is this?"

"No no," Negos flapped his wings repeatedly, "Nire's gone, Nire's gone. Don't get closer."

"The bird is right, lizard," sand was circling around Chronos, bolts of lightning crackling within the duststorm, "Stay back from this fight."

The demonic creature roared, shaking the room itself. The only one steady was Asesa, being bound to the rooftop herself.

"Ugh," Chronos cringed at the intensifying Reiatsu density in the room. This creature must be taking him seriously at last. It's strength was beyond what it had been a few moments ago. "Very well."

Chronos pointed his sword directly at it, fire and lightning arcing around him. For the first time in this new body. _"Conquer, *El caudillo del Infierno*."_


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 9, 2009)

"This is going to be 's boring 's f***, you 'sked me to help you and 'll where doing is going to run and let the others have the fun?"Arch growled to Rai. She kept a grip on her hilt hearing this and looked to Arch in annoyance.
"Dont be so foolish, your strong but as strong as a Captain in this enviroment... Think again. I have a diffrent, more 'fun' purpose for you in mind. Now be silent, I cant concerate on finding my target's Raistu if your screaming in the background like a baby."
Arch frowned and pulled out a flask and took a drink waiting and pacing up and down impatitently.
Rai fell over onto her left knee.
"Rai!"Arch said and attempted to help her up, Rai punched him in his stomoch and growled, "I dont need your help..."
She stood up with some difficulty _Thats much more powerful Raistu then I expected... He's fresh out of the acadmeny how in gods name do all these recent graduates become so powerful in a few months... It's ridicolously crazy the rate. And the feedback I got from his inner hollow... Meh this could be very trouble some for soul society and myself if he goes into his hollow state._
"Let's get moving... the surge of Raistu the captains would of detected and their is no way I want to fight the Captain-Commander on a simple mission like this or other major captains."
"Your seem uneas..."
"Watch your tongue Arch. So far pritty much every knight I took with me on a personal mission or apointed mission has ended up in a matchstick box or can no longer move."She grabbed his cloak and used shunpo to head towards Kura's location.

---------------------------

_Such a bad move... Attacking me under the night sky... Rai may of not struggled last time but she probly will be killed this time around, unless my sences are untuned._Marco breifly thought meditateing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 9, 2009)

To test his new powers, Ignacio had found a hollow village. Ignacio chuckled, amused by the hollows. Most hollows ate each other. The Hollows who did this were the strongest. Weaklings like the hollows in the village had joined together because they were weak. Ignacio would show them the error of their ways. Ignacio jumped down into the village and the hollows begin to run. They had never been attacked by a Adjuchas class hollow.

The warriors of the the village ran forward, screaming some battle-cry. Ignacio lunged at them and swung the blades on his arms. The blades cleaved through two hollow's heads killing them. Ignacio was now open, one of the hollows shot out a blade from his finger. Ignacio phased his stomach and the short blade went through him. Ignacio spun around and killed the hollow who had foolishly shot at him. Now their was only one hollow left.

Ignacio smirked. "So you're the strongest?" he asked. 

The tall hollow shrugged his shoulders and said, "I thought adjuuchas were stronger."

Ignacio chuckled. "Let me show you my true strength," Ignacio dashed forward with blinding speeds and swung with his blades. The tall hollow quickly jumped away. The hollow charged at Ignacio and attempted to punch him. Ignacio ducked and then swung with his blade, chopping off the hollow's arm. The hollow screamed in pain.

Ignacio grinned. "Let me end your pain." 

Ignacio 's left eye grew red, and a cero shout at of his eye, destroying the hollow completly along with the village he was trying to protect. Ignacio begin to devour the remains of the hollows he had killed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 9, 2009)

-Karakura Town; One Month Ago-

Reno with a blood thirsty grin across his face tightens his grip on Marcus’ throat in an attempt to squeeze the life out of him. But a fluctuation in power a block or two away catches Reno’s attention. It was a strong Reiatsu moving at a high rate of speed toward their location. Reno’s left eye flashes to a skull momentarily. What he sees almost makes Reno turn pale. In the first instant he sees what he perceives as a Captain coming out of Shunpo with a blitz of an attack. In the next instant she appears to his left as the Shinigami in his grip struggles to say ‘Captain’. Then on either side of his neck Reno sees butterfly like seals appear on his neck opposite one another and in the next instant the seals grow and he is purified. Not even seeing the full three seconds into the future Reno releases his death grip and his right hand rockets ups and catches the incoming attack by the wrist. Soifon is forced out of her Shunpo by this action as the energy still in a forward motion sprays around the two.  “How very dangerous Captain-san.” Reno says as Soifon’s face twist to surprise.

Now turning to Soifon, Reno pulls his left hand out of his pocket. As he pushes it toward his new opponent he forms a Rift Mine in it. Once it gets into range of Soifon’s body her concentrated Reiatsu cause the mine to violently explode. In the mist of the confusion Reno’s head snaps to the side as Soifon delivers a powerful side kick. As Reno releases his grip Soifon flips out of the dissipating cloud that the mine leaves in it’s wake just a little singed from the explosion. She breaths heavily as the smoke clears revealing Reno and is now badly damaged left arm. “Tsk” leaves Soifon’s lips as she sees the skin start to stitch itself back together. She know knew why he was so reckless with that attack he could regenerate. Her eyes widen as a wide grin spreads across Reno’s face as he lashes out in a backhand motion with his right hand. Four crescent shaped blades, two black two white, now spiral end over end cutting toward Soifon at a rapid pace. With just moments to spare she is able to Shunpo out of the way but the last of Marcus’ party isn’t so lucky as he comes out of Shunpo straight into the path of the attack.

Sweat runs down Soifon’s face as she reappears and sees one of her Black Ops shredded by the attack. Bringing her Zanpaktou back up she contemplates her next move.  “Rend Flesh From Bone, Rise Cerberus!” Marcus shouts as he pulls his Zanpaktou from it’s sheath. This grabs Reno’s attention long enough for Soifon to make her move. With a Shunpo she vanishes. An instant later she comes out of her rapid movement attacking with her Suzumebachi. But Reno is expecting this as he Sonidos at the last instant reappearing behind the committed Captain and slams her hard with a overhead double axe handle that sends her spiraling toward the street. Reno is to caught up in the moment to catch Marcus making his move as he lobs one of his swords. Is spirals like a boomerang around Reno wrapping it’s Reiatsu chain around his midsection trapping his arms to his body. As the flying blade is caught by it’s owner Marcus sends a charge of his Reiatsu up the chain causing it to erupt in his Black Flames.

Reno grits his teeth as his entire body is covered in the flames. It isn’t until he realizes he has been caught in one place that he realizes what is going on. As he begins to struggle with the chain Marcus shouts,  “Alright Captain, I have him!” Seeing that Reno is trapped Soifon uses her quickest Shunpo and appears behind him holding Suzumebachi up close to her face. She would almost smile, but a shiver runs up her spine as she hears Reno laugh. Turning she sees two barriers shatter that had been covering Reno’s body. With a pull of his arms Reno shatters the chains that were wrapped around his body and Sonidos a little distance away he now knew he had to finish this quickly his last battle still wore heavily on him. But as he went to pull his Zanpaktou out of it’s hiding place Omaeda followed by several other 2nd Division Officers appear out of Shunpo.  “Captain, you shouldn’t leave us like that.” The large man says with a heavy breath. Canina pulls her weapons up to an offensive manner as Reno realizes the situation had turned hopeless. He might be able to contend with the Captain and that other Shinigami, but adding in another Vice Captain level opponent was too much.  With a  sigh his hand falls to his side as his fingers snap. 

The sky above the battlefield cracks open as three beams of light rocket down. One destroys the music store while the other two cover Reno and Canina. From the hole in the sky Ratbat’s head pops, “Gotcha Boss!” he says as the beam begins to pull upward. Soifon spits to her left as she realizes that the battle is over. Seeing that Marcus was going to attempt an attack she stops him. “He’s out of our reach now.” she says with a disappointed tone. As a drum set is pulled from the music store A smile crossed Reno’s lips.  “Maybe Next time Captain-San.” he says in a mocking tone as the beams vanish into Huceo Mundo. Then it was over. As the sky returned to normal Soifon seals her Zanpaktou and turns toward her Division, “Lets go, and Marcus I want a full debriefing. I want to know who the hell that was.” She growls as she turns to Omaeda. “And you I want you to get a detailed report from the R&D department, I know they were monitoring this war zone.” She added.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2009)

"Enough, enough, I'm alright."

Isis took a step back as Setsuka pushed her away, swaying a little as she regained her feet.

"It was...just a little shock to the system," she was trying to wave it off, "But the past is the past, alright?"

"I suppose we'll head back to our Divisions then?" Gan asked, "I don't think there's much more to say."

Isis was looking in the direction of something she'd sensed. Something she trained herself to recognise after only one meeting.

"Oh. Hell."

"Isis?"

"I need you four's help!" Isis yelled as she jumped into a Shunpo. The others followed her quickly, allowing her to add, "There's a Vizard come for my ViceCaptain!" as they raced towards the presence.

Marco, Isis thought, don't do anything foolish.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 10, 2009)

_As thought their five large raitsu signatures heading this way. But I am surprised by how fast they are responding. Where they expecting me or just happend to be in a group?_
Rai staggered to a halt. Arch slammed into the Shikai wall, due to her stopping so suddernly. "Owch. Th't hurt. W'it, I dont sense any R'istu's here why the hell did we come here?"
Rai frowned and turned around, "Five Captains are heading this way."
"So why stop here shouldn't we go stright for your target?"
"That idiotic. I want as meny captains in one place at once in order to summon a few knights to keep them busy while I go for Marco. That means I need them to catch up to me first. Oh and to distract the rest of Soul Society... Retribution and for that technique I need some expendable and meaningless to this plan."
"Eh?"
Rai slahed sat his neck cutting his wind pipe and quickly preformed an forbiddon kiduo before round house kicking him into a shunpo before he fully died. "That should do as a distraction for the other captains and divisions when he dies.
Rai streched out and waited for the Captains to arrive. _The knights best be ready, their's no room for messing up anything here._

_________________

"Eh?! That surge of Raistu. It feels like a large ammount of unstable Raistu's placed into a single location. Someone seems to be planning to use one of the forbiddon Kiduo techniques."Mara (A minor NPC, basically the one Marco's recently trained with. She is a extremely bad at using her Zankaputo's unreleased state but a great Kiduo user.)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

"A Vizard? Are you sure?"

"She's the one associated with Marco. Rai was her name. I met her yesterday, before the Hollow Hunt I went on."

"You _met_ her?"

"She's arrogant. Or overconfident. Or really that strong. I couldn't tell. The point is, she has a bad effect on Marco. Her presence could cause a breakdown for him. We have to stop her before she gets to him."

"Right."

Isis was nearing the Reiatsu now. She sensed the large burst nearby, which at a distance would completely cover all the Reiatsus within this area. But being close enough, she could sense Rai through the storm.

"No one messes with my Shinigami."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 10, 2009)

Rai slashed her Znakaputo bacward to remove the blood from the blade. "God... That felt good to remove that retard from the spirit world. Hopefully his spirit pressure will be devoured by a hollow. Anyway back to business."
She waited for the group of Captains to arrive.

Once arriving she looked at them, "Whoa, seems you got freinds with you this time."Rai stated looking to Isis, "Too bad I dont have any time to be messing around with any Captains this time around. At least not directly."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

The five drew their swords in a fluid maneuver. Each was beginning their own assessment of the foe already.

"Rai," Isis took a step forward from the others, "Stay away from my ViceCaptain. I'll give you one chance, between Shinigami, to surrender yourself now."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 10, 2009)

"Surrender to shinigami's or die by shinigami hands... How about I choose neither? The fact that their are five of you shows your affraid but your stances dont reflect that. So you probly feel at ease knowing you have me surrounded yes?"
"Let's make the odd's alittle fair shall we?"Rai asked

She turned around and opened a inter-diemensional portal in order to allow the knights to come to her location. "Oh and I forgot to mention, retirubtion becomes active in 12 minutes. No doubt all of you have sensed the large quanity of spirit pressure concerated into a single spot. The kiduo is pritty simple and was forbiddon years before the problems of Aizen. Basically it's like a time bomb. It slowly compresses a large ammount of Raistu into a tiny microscopic ball. Eventully it will implod before exploding causing a large ammount of destruction. I wonder how much paper work that will causes for shinigamis. Clearly like all Kiduo you can seal it but when concealed into a dead body... It's hard to relize whats truely going on."
Rai sighed and streched out and added, "Isn't this a fun game? Captains are typical. Act first think later. So it comes down to a single choice. Does a single Shinigami justify the death of hundreds of others. Maybe even a few captains which would be a bonus. Oh yeah, it must be so annoying for you to lose a shinigami with such a great ammount of protential. Maybe would of became a captain or even higher status if he stayed longer but I'm betting... you guys lost this one."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

Isis blitzed forward in a Shunpo to swing her sword at Rai, but the Vizard had already vanished. She was damn quick.

"We've got problems!"

Suza unleashed a wide range barrage of Kidou Fireballs, but the five beings that had come through the portal shrugged them off we ease. One of them crossed the distance rapidly, engaging Suza to prevent more casting.

"Setsuka, go after Rai!" Isis blasted the newcomers as well, "Kama, Gan, neutralize Retribution! Suza and I will hold them back!"

Isis stumbled as the full weight of the blue haired female's sword smashed into her own. "My my, you're getting full of yourself Captain."

"GO!" Isis yelled, but another of these, Knights, had already cut off Setsuka's leaving. The remaining two were standing between Gan and Kama, and the direction of the body containing Retribution.

They weren't getting through without a fight.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 10, 2009)

"Got 'em. Now for my descendant."
"Descendant, I thought I already told you... You're not welcome in the family with your ideals and turning your back on Soul Society."Marco grunted. "Bankai."
Rai watched Marco and stated, "Finding me was never a good idea... Maybe it's not just the captains that act first and think last."
"So you think."Marco growled and held his Scythe behide the back of his neck leaning on his shoulder and held his katana in a defensive stance. Having his wings folded around himself and had a tail.

"I see so your Zankaputo's avatar is a dragon. But I do not have time to be fighting you so guess we will get stright to it."Rai raised her hand and pulled down her mask knowing she may not need it anyway but she didn't want to waste any time with fighting.
"Not any dragon... Dragon Lord Hikari Ryu."
_Lord? What is he talking about? A dragon is a dragon._
"No it isn't. Hikari means light. This light source comes from the sun... or rafer... Sun's..."
Rai hesitated for a mounment. "You cant be serious..."
"Oh I am. At night I'm at my full protential and in addition to that. I can use as meny runes as I want without a single strain on my own spirit force but it lasts for only half as long as normally... But thats plenty of time to deal with you."
Rai sighed and said, "No... You dont. I have yet to use my Soverginty and even with extra stranght, your still no match..."

Rai took stance and finished with, "Now I recommend you give yourself up and become stronger than you could of imagened."

Marco pushed forward and slashed his Scythe at Rai cutting part of her hair off and stopped behide her, "I couldn't care less about how much stronger I can become... All I want is your death!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

With Kama-

"Should i be happy, That they sent a child to stop me." Kama wonders, Looking at the 8 year old standing before him. "Please... surrender." The boy asked. "I can't do that." Kama drew his blade. "why." The boy did the same. "I will not allow shinigami to die for your cause."

With Isac/Max-

"Isac...." Max blinks. "You... Neku said..." He couldn't speak, it was too much of a shock to his system. "Yeah, I was dead." Isac commented. "I was killed in Hueco mundo, But i ended up in Soul society, weird right. Turns out though, my souls power was based on the Shinigami. So, I've still got the ability of Pins in my zanpakto." He held up his blade. "I would like to go in further but i don't think our friend over there will let me." The rubble exploded and out of it walked the Arrancar. 

"Very good Shinigami." He was bleeding from the right side of his head and smiled. "Tell me, What is your name?" He asked. "Isac Kutagawa. Shinigami of the first division of the Goutei 13." The arrancar grinned. "We are both apart of the first then." He held up his hand. "I am Nigren, Fracion of the great Primera Eternal-Sama!" He then bowed. "Eternal..." Isac's eye twitched, a memory from over a month ago. "I am, The eternal." The anubis flashed in his mind. "So... your with that man...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

"More Arrancar every day," Carlos punched through the sword of one attacking him, the Reishi blade around his hand cutting it in half.

"Gotta say," Carlos raised his hand, "Even if I have a Reiatsu aura in this body, so I'm not invisible to the senses, this blade is awesome."

"Get as much of a feel for Arrancar combat as you can. It is one of the highlights of our research in improving your body."

Carlos locked on to the next Arrancar nearby. There were more and more in the city each day. Their numbers must have undergone a boom somewhat. Oh well, he didn't worry about it. He just went with the flow.

Carlos vanished in the direction of the next Reiatsu.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 13, 2009)

"Pfft... Thats just plain and boring. Using your Bankai was a mistake, for all I know now you'll end up a hollow in soul society... basically a death sentance dont you think?"
"Couldn't care less, as long as your dead."
Rai frowned and turned to face Marco, "Clearly you can sense the diffrence in power is a great margin. This fight is meaningless. Fighting is meaningless."
"I couldn't agree more with you."
Rai released her Zankaputo and said, "Have it your way."

Marco blocked Rai's suddern attack with the Katana Rai seeming not to have even moved. _Damn, she is fast. Much faster then ever before... Does a hollow mask really increase her speed this much or is she using some kind of kiduo to make it seem like she hasn't moved._
Marco slashed downwards with his scythe as soon as he managed to block another attack, this time she didn't seem as fast as before but had greater stranght behide her attack. "Damn it missed." He growled as the blade sank into the earth.
"Your so boring.... My speed hasn't increased... Carrying such a heavy weapon that you cannot use to it's full protential is usless. Basically you cant keep up with my movements because your concerating on how to use that weapon of yours.

It's somewhat disapointing that after all this time you cant even use your Bankai to it's full protential. After all, you have had access to it's power for some time... hen again going by sences your spirit pressure aint that high."

Marco sighed, all this talking was boring and meaningless to both of them. So why would Rai even bother continueing pointless conversations?
"You talk too much in battle... Infact we havn't even crossed blades much. Oh and erm. No shinigami or Vizard can trust their ability to rate each others spirit pressure perfectly... you can only know if I'm weaker or stronger than you are. Now can we fight... I dislike attacking oppents in mid-conversation, and it's not a good idea going by your senses in the case of battling me."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2009)

Isac/Max Vs Nigren-

"HAAH!!" Isac charged forward, Nigren jumped into the air and flipped over him, drawing his blade, Isac quickly turns around and slashes at Nigren who blocks with his sword. Nigren pushes isac back and the two begin to trade blows. Isac swings his sword, Nigren counters, They struggle to see who is the stronger before their blades slip away from each other causing a wave of sparks.

"W..woa.." Max sits in shock. Isac lifts up his leg and kicks Nigren's stomach. The arrancar shakes it off with ease and stabs forward, Isac ducks and stabs forward. Nigren uses Sonido to avoid the hit and appear behind Isac swinging down his blade. Isac rolls out of the way and swings his blade. "Power shot!" the blast soars past Nigrens head as he turns to the side to avoid it. 

"I Won't-" "Spears of metal!" A voice comes from behind. "What!?" Nigren turns around and five spears cut his shoulders and sides. "Urgh!" He steps back and looks at Max. "You." Nigren grumbles. "I had forgotten you were still here." at that moment an explosion could be heard as Isac's power shot let's loose into Nigren's back. "Damn it..." Nigren's engulfed in a cloud of smoke. "Thank you Max." Isac bows. "N..no problem..." Max smiles at him and rubs the back of his head. "Rend."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "More Arrancar every day," Carlos punched through the sword of one attacking him, the Reishi blade around his hand cutting it in half.
> 
> "Gotta say," Carlos raised his hand, "Even if I have a Reiatsu aura in this body, so I'm not invisible to the senses, this blade is awesome."
> 
> ...



"Ressureccion?"

Carlos noted the sudden Reiatsu flare, as well as the two Reiatsu, one Shinigami, one human, nearby. Seemed like a party.

"Get my Reiatsu down as much as possible."

Carlos was more in control these days, working with the Spiritech group. He was still seriously pissed off with them, but he was shelving it while out in the field. His whole life was getting into fights and getting good at fights. He had to admit, they helped with that.

"Reiatsu at minimum detection. Range. Ten metres."

Carlos nodded. This body wasn't invisible to the spiritual senses. But at least its traces could be minimised. Anyone not directly looking for him wouldn't sense him outside that ten metre range.

So Carlos approached towards the rising Reiatsu. So that he could check the scene, before making his entrance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> The cracking of stone announced a great weight upon it, and moments later Terratail burst through the stone wall and into the giant room. He huffed as Negos landed on his head, and scanned the area. There was a strange being pressed up against the far wall, releasing an odd but powerful Reiatsu. Chronos was in the centre of the room, radiating a decent measure of his own strength, sword clutched in hand.
> 
> Amidst the clearing smoke before Chronos, a mass of blackness was painted across the floor. Slowly it rippled, and began to pulse, gathering together into a single ball. And from that ball, a shape took form.
> 
> ...



No matter the heavy barrage that came from the demonic Latas, Chronos's silver armour, forming a full body suit of metal, would not yield. In fact, with the increased strength of his Ressureccion state, when Chronos shoved back, the bestial creature was catapulted into the dark.

"Good," Chronos studied his new form, "This is strong."

The darkness twisted, and a heavy Reiatsu began to charge. In counter, Chronos raised both hands. Extending the fingers of his right hand, he punctured them through the palm of his left. The blood that covered the fingers of his right hand shone, as a ball of silver began to rotate, flashes of gold arcing around it.

The black energy blast, so like a Cero, raced out of the darkness. Chronos met it head on, ripping his right hand from his left, and slamming them both forward into the gold and silver blast.

"Gran Rey Cero!"

The two Cero smashed into one another, light and darkness exploding reactively.

High above, hanging from the ceiling, the mutation of Asesa shrieked and tried to move away from the light. The strong winds knocked Negos back, causing Terratail to turn and catch him. Azalea just pressed herself flatter against the wall.

A blast of lightning flew past Chronos, having built up behind him from the backlash of his Cero. As it passed him by, the giant drums on his shoulders glowed, and the lightning transformed into a stream of fire. The massive firewave tore through the darkness, turning the sand to glass from its scotching heat.

Chronos stared into the darkness.

It was still in there.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

It had been a month since Reno had faced down that human and the Shinigami from the Soul Society and he has been back to one  hundred percent for a while. As he walked by his captive Quincy he rotates his left shoulder. The Quincy cuts his gaze from his captor as he speaks up. ?Why do you keep me alive Hollow?? he ask as he looks at the floor of his make shift cell.  A smile cuts across Canina?s face she had wondered that very same question, but knew better then to pry into Reno?s personal affairs. Reno shook his head at the question.  ?You?re going to die in the end, so I suppose there is no harm in telling you.? Reno says in a boastful tone as he walks over to a chair and pulls it over to the cage.  Spinning it on it?s hind left leg Reno then sits in it dropping his underarms over the back of the chair. He used his hands to illustrate his points as he talked.  ?It?s very simply really, as you know over four hundred years ago your people the Quincy and the Shinigami of the Soul Society were engaged in a long bloody civil war. This, as you know, also ended with the near eradication of your race? Reno chuckles as he speaks  ?what I plan to do, with your help, is to reignite that civil war.?

Anger flares up in the Quincy?s eyes as he jumps up from his chair and brings  himself up to the bars of his cage. ?Never, I?ll never help you, you monster.? He shouts as he tries to grab Reno though the bars. Reno only laughs at the poor man?s anger and attempts to get him  ?Did I say you had an option? All I need is your body and the body of a Shinigami to initiate my plans. Right now the Soul Society is weakened. They have lost Captains and Vice Captains. They?re paranoid too so it?ll be easy to set them off.? Reno says as he stands back up.  ?So don?t worry your pretty lil head, you want be around to watch the carnage your body will contribute to making.? Reno says as he thrust his hand through the bar pushing the Quincy back down into his seat. Canina just shook her head, the plan was brilliant, at least to her, and for all she knew Reno could make this happen.  

*Crash* The door flies open as Ratbat?s form tumbles through the air absolutely ruining the moment. He bounces off the floor and rolls to a stop at Reno?s feet. Ratbat coughs up Blood as he tries to stand but it is no good and he collapses back to the floor. Reno gaze cuts from his injured Faccion and up to the door as a large Arrancar steps through the it. ?You Reno Draconia?? the large man ask as  he points in Reno?s direction. Reno stuffs his hands into his coat pocket as he adjust his stance.  ?Who?s asking?? he says as he sizes up the man that had barged into his humble abode. ?I am Jose Cablate, known as ?El Diablo? and I have come here for your rank!? he shouts as he drops his finger and slams his left hand off his chest. Reno cracks a smiles as he pulls his left hand out of his pocket waving Canina down.  ?Yes, I am Reno Draconia, known as the Sabrewulf. And if you came for my rank, it?ll end with your life. Meet me outside Las Noches by the west gate in forty five minutes.? Reno growls as he motions Canina over to him. The large man eyes narrow as he folds his arms over his chest. ?Why wait and why outside? You afraid?? Reno crouches next to Ratbat and begins to help him up.  ?Afraid? No, I simply need to get my man here to the infirmary, and it?s also against the rules for me to release under what is left of the dome of Las Noches.? Reno barks as he motions for Canina to grab Ratbat.  

-Soul Society; 2nd Division Officers Quarters-

A Hell Butterfly flutters through an open door and circles Marcus head as he fills out paper work that pertains to his job as the Guardian of the Maggot?s Nest. After it catches his attention he holds his pointer finger out on his left hand. It lands and relays it?s orders to him. It was from Soifon the mission was top secret thus he had to meet her in person to get the briefing. Marcus nods in acknowledgment of the orders and the butterfly flutters away just as quickly as it came. Marcus shook his head as he patted the paperwork he was doing, he had finally caught it up and now he was leaving to allow the his current paperwork to pile up. Squeezing the  bridge of his nose in front of his eyes with the thumb and pointer finger of his left hand he stands and turns to the door. After walking a few steps he vanishes with a Shunpo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis blitzed forward in a Shunpo to swing her sword at Rai, but the Vizard had already vanished. She was damn quick.
> 
> "We've got problems!"
> 
> ...



Setsuka growled, pushing her Zanpaktou against that of her opponent's. She stared into his one good eye, which was madly rolling around, being very damn distracting. He was taller than her, and made good use of his height, pushing her down with his blade.

A half step to the right, Setsuka blasted out in a Shunpo, turning midstep to raise a hand and blast him with a Hado fireball.

The fact that she was clashing swords with him again before the fireball had traveled more than a few feet spoke volumes. He hadn't dodged it either. He'd gone straight through it.

"Then," she growled once more, _"Kumo, *Ugutsu Kageuchi*[."_

A thin grey mist began to form on Setsuka's Zanpaktou, drifting upwards, into the sky. A few moments later, a loud crack emerged from the dark grey cloud above the two, and a lightning bolt smashed down upon the man. Setsuka gaped as she saw he was already gone. Tracking his Reiatsu, she found him a few metres behind her.

"Don't think for a minute I wasn't able to track you," she pointed her Zanpaktou at him. He smiled grimly, and pointed his own sword right back at her in defiance.

The cloud of her Shikai had already moved above him, and rain began to fall from it. It took a few moments before the draining effect of the rain was noticed by the Vizard.

And in that moment, Setsuka slammed her sword into his with a Shunpo, holding him in place, under the rain. "You're not going anyway," she snarled, pushing hard against him. The Vizard chuckled.

He was holding Setsuka back with only one hand on his Zanpaktou. What was this monstrous strength building up? It intensified further, as his hand raised up to rest over his face. And a moment later, when the Samurai helmet of a mask wrapped around him, the entire area seemed to sag, under the sudden weight of the pressure increase.

Setsuka leaped back in worry, but he didn't give her the chance to dodge, his sword crashed into hers, sending her flying down into the streets below. The Shikai cloud rumbled after him, but he was faster than it could ever be. Setsuka had to defend from every angle as he struck at her again and again.

This was bad. He was seriously stronger than her.

Growling, she called the cloud to hang around her. It spread snow around her feet, shedding rain to create ice spikes to act as a defense. Lightning crackled above her as well. She was NOT going to lose this. She wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2009)

Gan stood before his opponent. He looked older than him but with spirits you could never tell. 
"You Vizard, I am not gonna let you get what you want."
The man looked at him and spat. "Do not disgrace us by calling us Vizard. Now draw you sword and fight like a man.

"You know I have always wanted to fight Vizards as my powers are sorta like theirs. So lets go."

Gan shunpo'd towards Jackson and their swords clashed. 
As they were forcing each other back and forward with their swords. Jackson spoke up.
"So who are you Shinigami?"
"I am Gan Midomaru captain of the 3rd division."

Jacksons eyes widened. "A captain, this is the power of a captain?"

"Yes too much for you."

"Well no, not at all, I just thought the highest ranking shinigami's would be more powerful than this."

"Well who are you?"

"Me, I am Jackson Radison, Knight of the Masquerade."

"Oh I see, like a small group that protects your king, how archaic." Gan said as he raised his sword for a downward slash.

"Ha quite the opposite, let me educate you, there is the emperor and his royal council that consists of approx 15 nobles. Each one has a pawn and an army Knights."

Gans sword came crashing down and made contact with Jacksons arm, the arm blocking the hit.

"I don't understand."

Jackson raised his fist. "Basically there are about 1000 more people who share my rank and my strength." And with that he punched Gan and he went flying. 

For a minute, Gan had disappeared. Jackson looked but couldn't pin point him.
"That was a lucky punch. But this is a true punch."

Gan was behind Jackson, his sword gone and his arms different, darkened and increased in density. One punch across Jacksons face. It was meant to send the man flying but merely turned his head, again and again the pounding on his face. Until Gan caught a breath, and Jackson's hand grabbed Gans neck.

"That hurt." And then with his other hand pulled on an elaborate medieval mask.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis blitzed forward in a Shunpo to swing her sword at Rai, but the Vizard had already vanished. She was damn quick.
> 
> "We've got problems!"
> 
> ...



"Oi Captain! Is this as well as you can do?"

Isis dodged and swung her blade, but the blue haired Vizard was fast. Very fast. Terrifyingly so. She seemed to be everywhere at once, striking wildly and with reckless abandon. It was only Isis's skill with her Zanpaktou that let her counter. But in raw strength and speed, she was outclassed.

Isis began dropping Kidou into her combat, using her sword onehanded to deflect only. But the spiritual density of the Vizard was such that any of Isis's chantless Kidou couldn't do a damn thing.

"You Vizard are tough," she muttered, placing both hands on her Zanpaktou so she could hold back at the female's next strike.

"Vizard?" the young one scoffed, "Don't sully our names like that. We are Knights of the Masquerade."

"You're causing trouble and threatening Soul Society with your presence, that's enough for me," Isis retorted.

The loud rumble of Setsuka's Shikai, and the heavy pressure of Gan's, told Isis the battle was getting bigger. The Vizards', no, Knights' Reiatsus had surged upwards though. They must be tapping their Hollow power.

"Well hey," the female pushed further forward, "Before you get outta hand, I'll put a stop to this. I am Fumizu Amesane, Knight of the Masquerade. I'm going to kill you now."

A quick swipe of her hand over her face left a blue visor sitting across the front of her face. Before she pushed forward further, Isis spun around and vanished in a Shunpo. She had to get away from there.

"Running, Captain?" Fumizu broke into laughter, and chased after Isis.

Once she had got enough distance, Isis planted her foot hard and spun around to face the incoming Fumizu. She couldn't have done this near the other Captains.

_"Embrace her, *Kingdom of Nightmares*."_

The black field burst out from around Isis, the Knight foolishly rushing directly into it. The moment Isis sensed her Shikai assailing the mind of her opponent, she charged her directly, and swung her sword at Fumizu's neck. It was to Isis's shock when Fumizu blocked her swing with a bare hand.

"That's it, Captain?" her voice was distorted somewhat by the mask she wore, even though it wasn't over her mouth, "How pitiful."

Isis had to jump back, the blade still catching her chin painfully. Her Shikai faded as the Vizard marched towards her, unable to be affected by the weaker Reiatsu Isis was using.

This...was bad.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 15, 2009)

Rai lunged attempting to brake Marco's relatively unpassable stance. He pushed upwards forcing her sword up preventing her from doing so. Still having the great defensive powers at his disposal from the acadmeny and keeping relaxed, watching out for any weak point's in her attacks or defenses.
"That attack was weak andI adapted to your speed so... any advantages you once had no longer exsist."
"Only because using my stronger attacks would leave me open. Looking at your stance it's meant to look simple defensive but you changed your footing slightly. This allows you to attack pritty much leftside, rightside, and front. So it be foolish using slow powerful attacks even if their fast strong attacks you'd still react faster."

Marco sighed, he thought Rai talked too much. He pushed forward and slashed his Scythe at her lower tourse. Rai douged by sliding under and hit a nerve point with her free hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2009)

Isac/Max Vs Nigren

"MOVE MAX!" Isac shouts pushing the human out of the way of a circular saw blade. "Ah, Good reflexes." Nigren comments, The blade flies past the two and connects onto Nigren's arm. His appearance hadn't changed much, his chest and body were covered in thick armor, on his  back one large circular blade on his arms two more. His head was half covered in a mask that resembled a rook. 

"It's not the first time i've fought an arrancar." Isac comments. "Oh? Impressive." Isac let out a deep breath. "Max, If it continues like this, I'll be forced to use Bankai." He commented looking at the Arrancar. "If it comes down to me needing Bankai, I'll have to ask you to run." Isac points his blade at Nigren and begins to unscrew the bottom, lifting the hilt over his mouth and letting an orange liquid fall into his mouth. "Oh? what's that?" 

Nigren tilted his head. "My sword, the hilt if filled with a different liquid depending on how much spirit i've placed into it throughout the battle, this liquid carries healing properties but i can only use it so much." He said, wiping his mouth and putting the bottom of the hilt back on. "Let's-" BOOM!! something crashed into the ground in front of them. "W..whose that?" Isac turns to Max. "I don't know..." 

With Kama-

"Forgive me, I didn't want to hurt a child." Kama appears behind  Saiba and swings down with his blade, the child simply holds out his dagger and blocks Kama's attack. "W.what!?" Kama's eyes widen. "you should have given up." The kid said quietly. "Just.. what are you." Kama's eyes narrowed as the kid pushed back and almost knocked him off balance Kama shunpo'd in front of Saiba and took a deep breath. "I can't beat him with physical power... Even when i had the advantage of leverage he pushed me away." He looked the kid over. "The worst part, Is he wasn't even trying."

"Reveal all that is hidden! koukishin!" He drags his hand across his blade, it glows and begins to grow longer. the hilt gains a small golden tassel that hangs from it. "I just need to hit him a few times. That's all it will take." He looked the child over. "His physical strength is his greatest asset. I will have to work on speed and Kiddou." He holds up his hands. "_Carriage of Thunder. Bridge of a spinning wheel. With light, divide this into six."
_


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 17, 2009)

"10 minutes left. This fight is taking too long. So I'm just gonna keep striking until your body becomes completely unresponsive."
_I hate this technique. Of all the abilitys she has this is the most annoying._
"You seriously think with all the shinigami in this region none of them would recongise it's signature? I'm one of the worst Kiduo users in the hole damn society and even I can identify what kiduo you used."Marco stated gripping his leg.
"I dont doubt that. Especially with your girl freinds ability to identify certain kiduo's upto grade 75 in an relatively short time for a Shinigami of her level

Remember, what I said about Soul Society and the Bunto? And you still think Soul Society is in the right in the never ending war? Why do the same with hollow... Soul Society's orginal purpose was to keep balance but now-a-days they dont keep balance, they acctully prevent it by killing too meny hollow."
"I told you before... I couldn't care less..."
"If you say so."Rai said and quickly attacked a few more nerv points on himself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2009)

-Soul Society- 

Things were happening so quickly around him. Suza was quickly getting irritated at the whole of the situation.  He ran his free hand trough his hair as his allowed the tip of his Zanpaktou cut a shallow path though into the ground. As his hand ran over his face he peered though his spread fingers and saw one of the Vizard just standing there fixated on the fight between Isis and her opponent.  _ What a pain_ he thought as he brought his Zanpaktou up and propped it on his shoulder. “Hey you there boy…er girl what ever you are!” he hollers in an obnoxious voice at Disni. The thin person’s attention breaks toward the person that was shouting so immaturely. “Yeah that’s right over here it! I’m your opponent.” Suza says with an overly annoyed tone. A weird smile crosses Disni’s lips as he bolts forward with alarming speed.  With a flash Disni’s Zanpaktou cuts out to the right the zigzags to the upper left.

Suza’s eyes widen at the speed of the sudden attack. It was all he could do to Shunpo back several meters, but that even seemed in vain as a shallow cut slices across his left cheek.  A small trickle of  blood runs down the side of Suza’s face. “That wasn’t fair, I wasn’t ready.” Suza complains as he wipes the blood from the cut.  Disni only seemed amused as he floats upside down sitting Indian style. A wide grin then crosses Disni’s lips as he pulls his Zanpaktou up to his lips. He licks the trace amounts of blood from the blade. When he was finished he smacked his lips and lets out an almost satisfied grunt. Blue lines appear momentarily on Suza’s face in response to the action he had just witness. “You’re a freak.” he lightly says as he regains his composure. Pulling Raikiri up to a offense stance Suza shunpos’s forward. The sound of blade on blade contact echoes out in all directions as the sparks fly. 

Suza’s left eye slightly twitches as he looks at his opponent. It was the fact that it was blocked or that Disni did it one hand that bother Suza. It was how the Vizard itself that was highly annoying him now. “What the hell is wrong with you!?” Suza ask with a shout as he looked at the Vizard that was now standing parallel to the ground.  The question fell on deft ears as Disni had nothing to say to his opponent. Then that same grin came back as Disni pulled his blade in. Suza’s blade shot forward and was aimed for his opponents head. But at the last moment Disni spun and planted one foot on the ground avoiding the attack. In that moment Disni shot his blade forward. The strike came from such an awkward angle that Suza couldn’t completely dodge it as it tore into his uniform cutting into his left shoulder.  Suza catches a low scream in his teeth as he see the thing he was fighting expression change when the first peep slipped though.  “That’s how it’s gonna be eh?” Suza says as he pulls his Zanpaktou up. “Alright freak it’s on.” he states as he vanishes into another Shunpo.

-Huceo Mundo-

Reno steps out into the deserts of Huceo Mundo from Las Noches’ west gate. His to be opponent was already there waiting on him with the most annoyed of looks on his face. “Your late!” he barks. Reno only waves him off then stuffs both of his hands into his coat’s pockets. “I’ll teach you to just blow me off like that.” Jose  says as he pulls a large butterfly knife like cleaver from his sheath. “After I kill you I’ll make that female Faccion of yours mine.” the large Arrancar says. Reno’s eyes flash with anger at the comment as a more serious look crosses his features. “Aw, did I make you mad?” Jose jokes as he vanishes with a static sound. Moments later the sand around Reno explodes as the large man slams his strike down. Reno is driven into the ground from the impact but to Jose’s surprise Reno had caught his Zanpaktou  with his left hand.  Jose pulls his Zanpaktou from Reno’s grip as he leaps back. As he dose Reno’s hand drops to his side. 

With a nervous laugh he speaks, “Good, I can see you are indeed an worthy to be called an Espada, that attack almost killed your little friend.” He says with a confident tone as he slams his free hand off his chest in an attempt to psyche himself up. Reno merely stood where he was. His expression was still stern and serious from the comment that Jose had made about Canina.  Sweat formed on Jose’s bald head as he grew a little more nervous. “I’ll wipe that stupid look off your face!” he screams as he pulls his left hand up. A dark red energy forms in his hand. A nervous look crosses his face he only hopes that Reno won’t attack as he charges the attack. A few moments later an almost relieved look crosses his face as the Cero finishes charging.  The sand under his feet and around him part as he fires the charged ball of energy toward his opponent. Jose was confident that this battle was about to be over.  

The ball crosses the small distance between the two quickly but to Jose’s dismay at the last moment before impact Reno’s left hand fires up from his side. His fingers wrap around the orb. With a twist of his hand Reno launches the orb into the waste of Huceo Mundo.  Jose looks with surprise and horror as his Cero explodes to his left. The field is momentarily bathed in light and in that instant Reno attacks as he Sonidos into his attack. Coming out of the rapid movement tech Reno’s left knee lashes out and catches his opponent square in the stomach. Jose grits his teeth together as the shot jars his whole body and picks him up off the ground. Reno takes a step back as Jose lands on the ground and then collapses to his knees and elbows. Reno’s eyes narrow to a squint as he looks down onto his opponent. Jose grabs at the sand as he tries to regain his composure. “Damn, damn you!” he says as he pulls himself up with an uppercut.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

On her first day of Kurasaki High School, Bella is befriended by Ryo Chon, the school's "eyes and ears", and he introduces her to some of the other students. Everything is looking cool so far. Her classes are pretty easy to her but she doesn't like PE since she not very physical. After her fourth period she heads to lunch with Ryo and notice's a boy, "Who's that?" Bella asked a girl, she turns around to see who she means and she chuckles a little.

"That's Christian Masen" she said shyly, "He's totally hot but none of girls here are good enough for him." Chris walks by then to go eat his lunch and stares on at him, "Don't waste your time Bella." "I wasn't planning on it." she said turning back to Chris. He suddenly looks at Bella and she quickly turns her head.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 20, 2009)

_Damnit. Only if I could use higher grade kiduo I could..._
"No you couldn't, your ideal that everything is possible is a weakness. Thats why you failed at finding it inyoourself to kill the hollow. You lack the intent to cause harm on others even the evil beliving they have a reason for everything they do. Become a Captain? What a foolish ambition if you cant find it in yourself to kill her. Soul Society's era is nearing it's end think about it, even a captain cannot kill me no matter how hard they tried and I'm not even close to the full extent of an Vizards full power.

Like Soul Society their are status for Vizards which determins their stranght, power, and ability to survive in combat. Knights are similiar to basic shinigami in rank but have stranght similiar to that of a captain. Above them you have nobles emporer and emperess being the highest and strongest of are order. I'll give you one of two options..."

Marco frowned at this, _Sorry Hikari I'm using the last rune. At the very least I can keep her and myself here long enough to buy the Captains more time._
_Dont bother, just listen to her is the best option right now and besides. You know as well as I do doing such a thing would just make you hollow._

"First, pritty simple come willingly. Unlikly knowing how arrogant you are and blinded bythe Shinigami. Doing so will save me time and the possibly the life of a few shinigami that are part of this.

Secondly, cause me the trouble of having to strain you under a higher grade restraining kiduo and probly end up killing you once you become a hollow and lsot to both fractions."

Marco thought for a second. _Maybe 'joining' the Vizard may benefit the Shinigami. It means I would have first-hand experiance in it and possibly find a way to prevent hollowification. Clearly, this would be extremely difficult but looks like the only option._

-Meanwhile-

"Yep thats retribution al'right. Eh? their's no barrier. Whoever used this kiduo ethire wanted to distract soul society with a large threat or was stupid enough to believe it's not difficult to disable. No matter I best help seal it before it explodes."She looked around breifly and thought taking note of most the VC's. _Odd, quite a few of the off-duty Vice-Captains are here but Marco aint. He's currently off-duty so he wouldn't of stayed with Captain Isis, I hope he's ok._


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 21, 2009)

From the moment Chris lays eyes on Bella, he can't stop scowling at her. When Bella is assigned as Chris's lab partner in Biology class and he storms out the door when the bell rings, Bella is puzzled as to what she could have done to anger him. When she overhears him in the office attempting to transfer out of Biology, she decides to confront him tomorrow and ask him what is his problem. 

_Elsewhere_
Extremely tight on his terrified face, sweat dripping, breathing in short gasps, trying desperately not to make a sound. He's crouched in a dark corner. But then he sees a shadow move blindingly fast past him. He jerks around, then another shadow flies past, too fast to follow. He bolts! He runs up a flight of stairs, harsh lights from the exterior of the mill striating him. He moves as fast as humanly possible. The guard burts out onto a stair landing, but loses his footing and trips, breaking through the rail and pitching over the side, into the air and stops, hovering mid-air, a yard from the landing. The hollow Diosa grips his shirt, then yankshim out of the air with incredible strength. His guttural scream is choked short as blood sparys the landing.


_Later That Night_
"If spring training goes well, we could be living in Florida permanently." Bella's mom said over the phone. *"Please insert 25 cents to continue"* "Mom, where's your cell?" "Ok, I didn't lose my power cord. It ran away. Screaming. I literally repel technology now." Bella laughs, "I miss you mom." "Oh baby I miss you to. Now, tell me more about your school, baby. What are the kids like? Are there any cute guys? Are they being nice to you?" "Well, there all very welcoming." "Oh no tell me all about it." Bella said thinking about Chris and getting mad. "It does'nt even matter." "Yes it does baby." "You know what I have homework to do so I'll talk to you later mom." "Ok, I love you." "Love you to." Bella said hanging up the phone.


----------

